# Official Comcast CableCard Thread!



## amjustice

There seems to already be a lot of CableCard talk on many threads so in an attempt to keep them consolidated by company here is an official thread for Comcast, I just made this thread since I am a Comcast customer, if others want to make official threads for their cable companies go for it! Making one thread for each cable company should ease everyones diging through 100 different threads for cablecard info. 

Some relevant info that I have read about comcast so far is the following: 
-If you explain to Comcast that both cable cards are for one device people have been successful in no additional monthly charge, one user reported getting good success with calling comcasts 800 number and speaking with a cable card department 
-Others have had good luck with going to their local comcast office and getting cable cards directly from them, this saves the installation fee and is quicker 

Myself...I called Comcast and got the same spiel as most others have heard, free card for the first one and additional charge for the second of 5.95 (may not be exact, I didn't write it down) and installation charges for both the install of both the first and second cable cards of 20something bucks and 15something bucks. I realize now that I left out some details about my device that may have lead on to these extra charges, I am out of town now but plan on hitting my local Comcast office on Saturday and just trying to get them to give me the cards and I will do the install, or I will call back and try and speak to someone who understands and get the second (additional outlet) monthly charge dropped as well as the installation costs. BTW I live in the Chicago area since some people have experienced different things with the different areas of Comcast. Let me know your thoughts on my experience, what you have heard and try and keep comcast details on this thread so we can all have an easier time keeping up with what others have heard. Also post your region so we know which flavor of comcast you are dealing with. 
-AJ


----------



## GoHokies!

That's a good idea on the company specific threads...

Comcast Anne Arundel County (Maryland) has no cable cards at their customer "service centers" - the lady was really polite, and tried to be helpful (and even offered to have her boss talk to the lady that told me a CC would be available for pickup). She told me that the Cards are centrally located in their warehouse, and were only taken from there when a Tech came by to get them to go do an install.

She told me that it would cost me $19.xx for both cards, $14.95 for the first card (of which I think $9.95 is for the HD package and $4.95 for the card), and 4.95 for the second card.


----------



## wdave

Howard County, MD told me $17 for install and $4.95 per card. Earliest appointment is two Saturdays from now.


----------



## Omnius

When I called the local Atlanta Comcast office to set up a cable card install I was told that both cards would be no charge, except I would still have to pay $5 for the HD package if I wanted those channels. They would not allow a self install, but the truck roll to install both cards would only be $15.70. I tried to be very specific and make sure she knew what she was saying. Supposedly it really is $15.70 total, and not once for each card. She didn't mention anything about additional outlet charges either. However, I don't have much faith in what she was telling me so I'm basically expecting to have to call them back up and fight with them either when the installer arrives or when I get my next bill.


----------



## nhaigh

I'm in NJ and called comcast. The CRS knew about the S3 and was clear there was no charge for either cards. I am to pay $7.95/m as I am keeping the old STB on another TV - that will be dropped if I return it. The truck roll is $9.95.

The net outcome is cards free and no monthly charge if there is only one TV with digital service.


----------



## classicX

nhaigh said:


> I'm in NJ and called comcast. The CRS knew about the S3 and was clear there was no charge for either cards. I am to pay $7.95/m as I am keeping the old STB on another TV - that will be dropped if I return it. The truck roll is $9.95.
> 
> The net outcome is cards free and no monthly charge if there is only one TV with digital service.


This is what I was told as well. I am in Toms River, NJ.

I haven't tested it though, as I don't have an S3. I can probably go to my local office and ask for them.

Everyone - try calling your LOCAL office - some offices are different from others. Be sure to ask the person if they are actually in that location.


----------



## debbie6754

classicX said:


> This is what I was told as well. I am in Toms River, NJ.
> 
> I haven't tested it though, as I don't have an S3. I can probably go to my local office and ask for them.
> 
> Everyone - try calling your LOCAL office - some offices are different from others. Be sure to ask the person if they are actually in that location.


I am in Woodbridge, NJ. Comcast told me the cost is $1 per month for each card. You can't pick them up, the tech has to bring them. No install cost.


----------



## nhaigh

classicX said:


> This is what I was told as well. I am in Toms River, NJ.
> 
> I haven't tested it though, as I don't have an S3. I can probably go to my local office and ask for them.
> 
> Everyone - try calling your LOCAL office - some offices are different from others. Be sure to ask the person if they are actually in that location.


They are installing mine on Saturday (assuming the TiVo does in fact arrive tomorrow!). I guess I don't know what will actually arrive on my bill though


----------



## mickeymammoth

In Boulder, CO, I went to the local office to order new service (switching from DirecTV). 2 HD cablecards were no charge (they seemed to differentiate between cable cards used for HD vs. ones used for SD--maybe just so they know in their system. I'm not aware of any hardware differences). At first, the computer didn't like that I had 2 cards for 1 outlet, but she changed something and it took. They didn't have them in stock, so they had to schedule an installer for $25 or so. They could install them the next day. I told her I wouldn't have the Tivo by then, and she said they could just hand me the cards, no big deal. Also, there was no $5 charge for HD--that charge is for the rental of an HD receiver or something. So you shouldn't be paying that with the S3. They make that part of it pretty unclear, but since there are several of us who seem to NOT be paying that, but still getting HD (in theory), I would go with it.

Later, I called up Comcast because I had forgotten to order HBO, and they talked me into getting the whole package--phone, internet, video. That pushed my installation out, so I'm not doing that today after all. And here I went and paid for overnight shipping on the Tivo because I thought I'd need it ASAP! I stressed that my original order had the cable cards for free, etc. and he said he'd maintain that. Also, free installation now since I'm switching from DirecTV. There were a bunch of other deals for new service, but I liked the simplicity of the 12-month package. It's possible if I pieced it together I could get it cheaper, but who knows. My work pays for my Internet, so I wasn't that sensitive to deals on that part...

SO hoping they don't screw me over later.


----------



## amjustice

mickeymammoth said:


> Later, I called up Comcast because I had forgotten to order HBO, and they talked me into getting the whole package--phone, internet, video. That pushed my installation out, so I'm not doing that today after all. And here I went and paid for overnight shipping on the Tivo because I thought I'd need it ASAP! I stressed that my original order had the cable cards for free, etc. and he said he'd maintain that. Also, free installation now since I'm switching from DirecTV. There were a bunch of other deals for new service, but I liked the simplicity of the 12-month package. It's possible if I pieced it together I could get it cheaper, but who knows. My work pays for my Internet, so I wasn't that sensitive to deals on that part...
> 
> SO hoping they don't screw me over later.


I cant say anything about their phone but here in Chicago I have had nothing but great experiences with thier internet service. We continually get 5+mbps and the service rarely goes down. I am happy with it....at least until fiber rolls into town!


----------



## nhey

nhaigh said:


> They are installing mine on Saturday (assuming the TiVo does in fact arrive tomorrow!). I guess I don't know what will actually arrive on my bill though


I also live in Lawrenceville. I called Comcast. The guy told me the 2 cablecards are free but he said he didn't know how to enter the request into the computer for 2 cards. I have 2 Motorola HD-DVRs, and told him to enter 1 cablecard for each as a replacement for both, and that when the guy arrives, I'd tell him both are for the TIVO and I'm keeping one of the HD-DVRs.

The earliest installation he offered was next Tuesday. I'm surprised you got a Saturday installation. What phone number did you call?


----------



## atl Tivo

Omnius said:


> When I called the local Atlanta Comcast office to set up a cable card install I was told that both cards would be no charge, except I would still have to pay $5 for the HD package if I wanted those channels. They would not allow a self install, but the truck roll to install both cards would only be $15.70. I tried to be very specific and make sure she knew what she was saying. Supposedly it really is $15.70 total, and not once for each card. She didn't mention anything about additional outlet charges either. However, I don't have much faith in what she was telling me so I'm basically expecting to have to call them back up and fight with them either when the installer arrives or when I get my next bill.


I live in Atlanta as well. I was told $29.99 per card but got them to waive one of the installs when I explained the cards were going into the same machine. Also when did you get your install date. Mine is 10/10.  That is the earliest they had. I guess everyone and thier mother is getting cable cards over the next month.


----------



## inaka

I called for Comcast in Antioch, CA and when I asked about cable cards, the rep immediately said, "Oh, do you need this for the TiVo Series 3?" Sounds like they must be getting flooded with calls.

I was told:

1st cable card: FREE
2nd cable card: $6.95/mo
Tech Delivery: $15.99 (one time charge)

They don't ship the cards, and you can't pick them up here, so they need to "deliver" them not install them. (That's what the rep said on the phone.)


----------



## Mahty

inaka said:


> I called for Comcast in Antioch, CA and when I asked about cable cards, the rep immediately said, "Oh, do you need this for the TiVo Series 3?" Sounds like they must be getting flooded with calls.
> 
> I was told:
> 
> 1st cable card: FREE
> 2nd cable card: $6.95/mo
> Tech Delivery: $15.99 (one time charge)
> 
> They don't ship the cards, and you can't pick them up here, so they need to "deliver" them not install them. (That's what the rep said on the phone.)


Here in San Francisco, I got pretty much the same story and prices a few minutes ago (although two days ago I was told that there was no charge for the CableCards.) But when I pointed out to the CSR that I am already (and, for a long time, have been) paying for a first CableCard (the CableCard in my HDTV) in lieu of a set-top box, she said that this was a new policy since the beginning of the month. She then said that she adjusted my account accordingly (meaning that my bill will now be at least $6.95 less per month? We'll see).

I certainly have no confidence in any Comcast CSR information. (For example, if indeed the Comcast policy changed as of 1 Sep 2006, why hadn't my monthly bill automatically been reduced already? Do current CableCard customers have to individually call in to get their monthly charges reduced?)

I'd like to hear what other Comcast/San Francisco customers know regarding CCs for the S3.


----------



## pyrosas

San Francisco

The second rep I chatted to seems to know what she is talking about it. The first one was kinda clueless. Still don't know why the install fee is so much, compare to other people in the area.

Install Fee: 27.99
Both cards free of a monthly fee. 
Getting it installed on the 23rd.


----------



## jtbarrett

My results from 1-800-Comcast in the Sacramento area:

Two CableCards = Free
Installation = $13.99 total for both
HD Service Fee = $5/month

I tried to talk them out of the HD fee, but they insisted that it was required for the CableCards if I wanted to get HD channels. Since the cards are free and the "install" is cheaper than many are quoting, I decided not to fight too hard.


----------



## talmania

Portland, Oregon area:

16.95 for installation
No monthly fee (this will be my 2nd and 3rd cable card)

Not bad at all.


----------



## mahk

Anyone get their cards in the Boston area yet? Curious how things here will compare with everyone else's experience.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## cmaasfamily

atl Tivo said:


> I live in Atlanta as well. I was told $29.99 per card but got them to waive one of the installs when I explained the cards were going into the same machine. Also when did you get your install date. Mine is 10/10.  That is the earliest they had. I guess everyone and thier mother is getting cable cards over the next month.


In Alpharetta, $15.xx for truck roll to install, no self installs. Oct. 12th was first appointment.

No fee for cards. $5.95/mo additional digital outlet fee, (not required in my case because the outlet in question is already digital.)

I have Digital Basic Service. HD channels are included and available with your cablecard (I have two already in TV's), so do NOT accept $5 additional HD fee if you are on a Digital package already. And HD locals are included in Basic service anyway. They disclose that via an obscure asterisk hidden on the channel listings. YMMV.


----------



## jfh3

mickeymammoth said:


> In Boulder, CO, I went to the local office to order new service (switching from DirecTV). 2 HD cablecards were no charge (they seemed to differentiate between cable cards used for HD vs. ones used for SD--maybe just so they know in their system. I'm not aware of any hardware differences). At first, the computer didn't like that I had 2 cards for 1 outlet, but she changed something and it took.


Where is the Boulder office you went to?

Seems like other Colorado offices didn't get the memo.


----------



## jrock

I am in Connecticut and I just called and placed the order. I have an Eplorer 8000 HD now that I am returning. They seemed very aware of the new TiVo (1-800-COMCAST) and they said it's normally $22.40 for the first Cable card install and $14.40 for each additional but they will waive the $14.40 so it will only be $22.40 to come out and install it. Then the first cable card is free monthly and the second is $2.50 a month. These are the same exact quotes I got when I called last week to check on prices but they didn't offer the $14.40 off when I called last week they said it would be $36.80 to come to the house. I'm really happy with $2.50 a month and not upset about the $22.40 they are sending someone out so they gotta make a little money for it plus I'll be saving the box rental fee so I'll make that back in 2 months. One other thing that surprised me is they said we can come out tomorrow! I was like woah, they told me it was about a week wait last week and I haven't even ordered my S3 yet lol. So I scheduled it for next weds and I have to decide on where to get the S3. I'm thinking of getting it over nighted from Circuit City with the %10 off since I don't have a life time SUB it won't matter. I'm first going to call around to all the stores locally and see if they have them and if I'm lucky I may just give up the %10 and call back and have them come tomorrow if I find one somewhere in CT today. I doubt way out here in the boonies if they have any though =X

-Joe


----------



## sonicboom

mahk said:


> Anyone get their cards in the Boston area yet? Curious how things here will compare with everyone else's experience.


I'm in the Boston area, and started the process.

I ordered my S3 last night.
I called ComCast today, using the customer care number on my bill, and have hit an issue.

I said I would like to have 2 cablecards for my tivo. She said you can only get cable cards for TVs not any other device. I explained that the new tivo series3 is a CableLabs certified device, and they have to support it. She mentioned that she knew nothing about it, and would have to check with Marketing. This could take her a couple days, but she assured me that she would call me back with info. I asked if anyone else in the office might know about this, and she said no they have not been briefed.

I then asked if she could schedule an appointment for installation next week, just to get it on the books while we wait. She attempted to do so, but then realized that their accounting system is not setup for this. If they were to send 2 cablecards, it assumes two TVs, and two installation fees.

At this point, I'm waiting on her to contact Marketing and get back to me. I will try again tomorrow if I don't hear from her.

If anyone has any advise on how to handle this... I'm all ears.


----------



## wpruitt

How about this in Charleston, SC...

$14.95/month for first card with $29.95 install and...
$14.95/month for second card with $29.95 install

They are not making any friends here.


----------



## SteelyJim

nhey said:


> I also live in Lawrenceville. I called Comcast. The guy told me the 2 cablecards are free but he said he didn't know how to enter the request into the computer for 2 cards. *I have 2 Motorola HD-DVRs,* and told him to enter 1 cablecard for each as a replacement for both, and that when the guy arrives, I'd tell him both are for the TIVO and I'm keeping one of the HD-DVRs.
> 
> The earliest installation he offered was next Tuesday. I'm surprised you got a Saturday installation. What phone number did you call?


Just curious, are the MOTO boxes in the same room? Is there a practical way to have two in the same room like TIVO can do?

Jim


----------



## mike300

Comcast - Minneapolis, Minnesota

I went to the local office to turn in my Motorola DVR.

There are no self installs. The person could not have cared less why I wanted the two cablecards. She never heard of the Tivo Series 3. 

They will charge me $4.95 x 2 per month because it is per outlet. One free outlet is included in a digital package (which I was already using). Try as I might to explain that the Tivo is "one device using one outlet", they didn't budge on the two outlet fees.

Anyway, I guess when the multistream cards come out I can exchange the two cards for one and save $4.95/month.


----------



## sonicboom

After reading this thread, I decided to try calling the 1-800-COMCAST number instead of the customer support number listed on my bill.

MUCH BETTER!

They got me to the right people in no time.

Installation: $30.05
CableCARD1: no charge
CableCARD2: $2.75

I also told them that I wanted to return my comcast HD STB. No problem there. The $8.95 STB fee will be removed from my bill.

The truck rolls next Friday.

I got all the standard disclaimers... cablecards are not two-way, no PPV, no VOD, but we have a DVR too. I simply said that I understand, and that i wasn't interested in using their system (didn't get into why).

NOTE: I already had the digital silver package.


----------



## jfh3

Denver area - waiting for confirmation, the 800 number folks said:

No charge for the cable cards when installed in the first device used in a digital package. Didn't know what a Series 3 was, but when I explained it, said it should qualify.

If I wanted cable cards for another device it would either be $4.95 or $6.95 per month. She first said $6.95 (because it's a digital outlet), but then said it might only be $4.95 (that's all she could find on additional cable card rental).

So - for any digital cable package, both cards should be free.


----------



## rlcarr

sonicboom said:


> After reading this thread, I decided to try calling the 1-800-COMCAST number instead of the customer support number listed on my bill.
> 
> MUCH BETTER!
> 
> They got me to the right people in no time.
> 
> Installation: $30.05
> CableCARD1: no charge
> CableCARD2: $2.75


I assume that since you are getting two cards, multi-stream cards aren't available in the Boston area yet?


----------



## chsscgas

wpruitt said:


> How about this in Charleston, SC...
> 
> $14.95/month for first card with $29.95 install and...
> $14.95/month for second card with $29.95 install
> 
> They are not making any friends here.


I went by the Comcast office (Leeds Ave/Belle Oaks Drive) in N. Charleston inquiring about updating to the Digital Gold Advantage plan since I also get internet service through Comcast.

At first they quoted it would be $14.95 a card but I pointed out that the package included the digital converter box so I shouldn't be charged for the first cablecard since I wouldn't be needing the converter box. The result is this:

$29.95 install 
First cablecard free (included in Digital Gold package) 
2nd Cablecard $6.95 
Plus with the cablecards since they receive HD no additional $5 for HD.

I also have to compliment the Customer Service Rep to call and get it right without me having to complain too hard.


----------



## jhurlbut

Puyallup, WA (South of Seattle 35 miles)

Called Comcast's 1-800 number yesterday. $16.95 trip charge, no charge for either cable card and no monthly fee. Also returning the POS Motorola box is no hassle, the tech will pick it up when he arrives next Friday.

Now what do I do with this COOL Series 3 that I have in my grubby little hands until next Friday!? I just installed the batteries in the remote.

BTW, Fry's in Renton, WA had 3 S3's in stock yesterday. I called and had them hold one for me until I could get there this morning to pick it up.

COOOOOOOOOOOLLLLLLL.


----------



## mickeymammoth

jfh3 said:


> Where is the Boulder office you went to?
> 
> Seems like other Colorado offices didn't get the memo.


It's on the west side of 28th between Arapahoe and Canyon, in the same strip mall with Video Station. The woman I got didn't know anything about the Tivo series 3, but she knew what cable cards were and wasn't confused about anything. I even asked if there was an extra charge to get HD, and she said no.


----------



## atl Tivo

I am completly amazed that comcast does not have ONE consitant plan for national cable card rollout. Amazing.


----------



## Jazhuis

jhurlbut said:


> Now what do I do with this COOL Series 3 that I have in my grubby little hands until next Friday!? I just installed the batteries in the remote.


Plug an antenna into the jack and pick up local ATSC channels? 

I'm hoping to hear some news somewhere about Comcast in Jacksonville, Florida. I don't want to order an S3 until I know what their situation is, and I don't want to call until I have an S3. Every time I talk to them, my blood pressure spikes. It's not healthy.


----------



## mwalker638

I just got off the phone with comcast (1-800-COMCAST) and the tech I talked to hadn't yet heard about the new Tivo Series 3. After explaining it to me - she said the charges
would be:

first card: free
Hi-Def for first card: $5 a month
second card: $6.95
Hi-Def for second card: $5 a month

I was surprised by being charged twice for hi-def. I explained that I these were going into a single device - but she said the charges were on a per card basis.

Can anyone confirm or deny the above? If it should be different, how do we explain that to them?

Thanx,

_Mike_

ps. I'm in the San Fancisco Area in California


----------



## wpruitt

chsscgas said:


> I went by the Comcast office (Leeds Ave/Belle Oaks Drive) in N. Charleston inquiring about updating to the Digital Gold Advantage plan since I also get internet service through Comcast.
> 
> At first they quoted it would be $14.95 a card but I pointed out that the package included the digital converter box so I shouldn't be charged for the first cablecard since I wouldn't be needing the converter box. The result is this:
> 
> $29.95 install
> First cablecard free (included in Digital Gold package)
> 2nd Cablecard $6.95
> Plus with the cablecards since they receive HD no additional $5 for HD.
> 
> I also have to compliment the Customer Service Rep to call and get it right without me having to complain too hard.


It seems to depend on who you talk to. I am waiting for a call back from a manager who was going to check with her supervisor. Not holding my breath.


----------



## dnorth12

Kent, WA - south of Seattle.

Called 800-comcast and was told "We don't have cable cards for tivo and we can't provide them to you". "We do have cable cards for TV's and those we can get for you." I cited all the comments on this forum and she said I just talked to my supervisor and that is the answer. I said "Give me two of those TV cards".

When she was setting up the appointment, she commented that she could get in trouble for sending the tech out for a cable card installation for a TIVO. So she had to make it for a TV install.

$16.00 installation. Has to be installed by the tech. Cards are not available locally. Install date the 23rd of Sept.

Why the different policies and answers in different market areas? I can understand flucuation in prices, but some seem rather extreme from free to $20 something a month.

Am I correct in thinking that the TV card will be usable as a cable card in the Tivo?
Do I need to call Comast back and cancel? Do I take back the S3 to Best Buy that I just picked up at lunchtime? 

Best Buy just got them in today and hadn't even put them on the shelf or made a sign for them. $870.00 out the door including tax. Checked with Circuit City and they said they won't be getting them in until mid October. This is at the Southcenter shopping mall in case anyone from Seattle area wants to know.


----------



## cheer

rlcarr said:


> I assume that since you are getting two cards, multi-stream cards aren't available in the Boston area yet?


Not available anywhere yet, so far as I know.


----------



## sharding

jhurlbut said:


> Called Comcast's 1-800 number yesterday. $16.95 trip charge, no charge for either cable card and no monthly fee. Also returning the POS Motorola box is no hassle, the tech will pick it up when he arrives next Friday.


You should be able to go into one of the Comcast offices (Redmond or North Seattle) to pick up your cable cards in person. Other people have said they've done that, and I've never had any problem picking up or dropping of stuff at the stores around here. They're much more lax about it than most other markets.


----------



## cheer

atl Tivo said:


> I am completly amazed that comcast does not have ONE consitant plan for national cable card rollout. Amazing.


Since their pricing and packages vary, I'm not surprised that this does.

Remember that Comcast is, in large part, a bunch of old regional MSOs cobbled together, and in some ways isn't totally integrated.


----------



## sTrey

Hmm well I haven't posted enough for it to allow me to link to BellevueTivoFan's post on another thread, so I'll just give my similar experience in the greater Seattle area.

I walked in to a Comcast store and walked out with 2 cable cards and a sheet with all the no-PPV etc. warnings and the phone # to call to activate the cards. They haven't charged me anything.

They also claimed my cable bill would not change. I'm skeptical, and thinking we should all write again after we get our first post-S3 cable bills


----------



## IJustLikeTivo

cheer said:


> Since their pricing and packages vary, I'm not surprised that this does.
> 
> Remember that Comcast is, in large part, a bunch of old regional MSOs cobbled together, and in some ways isn't totally integrated.


In SOME ways? As far as I can tell from this thread and others on Comcast, they're not the least bit integrated. Frankly, I can't understand the economics of having to keep a zillion different pricing schemes active.

This issue alone is almost enough to keep me from buying a series three and dropping D*. I do admit they have inconsistant customer retention policies but what you buy generally costs the same no matter where you are.


----------



## jhurlbut

sharding said:


> You should be able to go into one of the Comcast offices (Redmond or North Seattle) to pick up your cable cards in person. Other people have said they've done that, and I've never had any problem picking up or dropping of stuff at the stores around here. They're much more lax about it than most other markets.


I tried finding a local number for one of their local offices (Tacoma or Auburn) but could only find the 1-800 number. Maybe I'll just pop by tomorrow and see if I can fenagle a couple of cable cards from them.


----------



## jhurlbut

dnorth12 said:
 

> Kent, WA - south of Seattle.
> 
> Am I correct in thinking that the TV card will be usable as a cable card in the Tivo?
> Do I need to call Comast back and cancel? Do I take back the S3 to Best Buy that I just picked up at lunchtime?


From what I understand, cablecards are cablecards. Their aren't any specific to TV's or DVR's. When I called yesterday and told the lady on the phone that I needed two for my new TiVo, she didn't even flinch, just set the appointment. I guess it just goes to show you, if you don't get the answer you want when you call the first time, hang up and call back. They used to say that if you put a thousand monkeys in front of a thousand keyboards, they'd eventually re-create the works of William Shakespear. Well, I think they formed cable companies instead.


----------



## sharding

jhurlbut said:


> I tried finding a local number for one of their local offices (Tacoma or Auburn) but could only find the 1-800 number. Maybe I'll just pop by tomorrow and see if I can fenagle a couple of cable cards from them.


Did you ask on the phone if you can pick them up? I asked that when I first got my Comcast DVR, and they said, "no problem." At least when I call, the callcenter I get is in Everett (I think), and they at least roughly know what's going on at the local stores (though they claimed to have no way to find out if they actually have things in stock).

They basically told me that I can do pretty much anything equipment-related by coming in to the office instead of having a tech come. And, while I'm not a big Comcast fan, I have to give credit where it is due: they've always been friendly and helpful when I've gone in.

I'm not sure if the South Sound market is any different, though.


----------



## sharding

dnorth12 said:


> Best Buy just got them in today and hadn't even put them on the shelf or made a sign for them. $870.00 out the door including tax. Checked with Circuit City and they said they won't be getting them in until mid October. This is at the Southcenter shopping mall in case anyone from Seattle area wants to know.


Heh. Clearly the guy I talked to at the Bellevue BestBuy was wrong about the timing (he said none of the area stores would have them for a week or a week and a half). I wonder if Bellevue has them now too. The online availability thing still says "unavailable" for SouthCenter and every other BB in the area.

I guess tonight I may have to try to make a trip south. Unfortunately, I have a whole bunch of other stuff going on, so I'm not sure I'll have time.

Thanks very much for sharing this report!


----------



## gillrock

sonicboom said:


> I'm in the Boston area, and started the process.
> At this point, I'm waiting on her to contact Marketing and get back to me. I will try again tomorrow if I don't hear from her.
> 
> If anyone has any advise on how to handle this... I'm all ears.


My advice, call Comcast back and talk to a different person, or just stop by your local office. I work for a local Boston area company that is "in the know" of lots of things Comcast. CableCards are supposed to be free and the install is supposed to $5 from Comcast.


----------



## Pab Sungenis

gillrock said:


> My advice, call Comcast back and talk to a different person, or just stop by your local office.


Wow, and I thought all my days of "CSR Roulette" would end if I left DirecTV. 

One thing that might explain the different policies: I remember years ago our local cable company was actually a franchise, subject to corporate policy but otherwise locally owned and operated. Our franchise owner was an idiot, and I actually cited him as the reason we switched to DirecTV.

I don't know if Comcast has changed things since then, or if they're still a bunch of little independent fiefdoms, but if they are and haven't set a corporate-level CableCARD policy, that would explain the incredible disparity.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

Our local Comcast was recently Time-Warner, and apparently they haven't gotten the memo yet (their web site is still under Time-Warner, and if you go to Comcast's web site and put in your Minneapolis ZIP Code, it says that this is not an area they service). So I'm guessing that they have yet to adopt Comcast's corporate culture, unless Comcast's corporate culture involves complete cluelessness...


----------



## SLCMike

As my S3 is officially in transit (should arrive Saturday or Monday) I thought that it would be advisable to attempt getting some CC's before it actually arrived. I'm fortunate to live fairly close to a Comcast office (1350 East Miller Ave.) here in Salt Lake City and as such headed there today at lunch. I figured at worst the outcome of my visit would result in having wasted my time scheduling an "install" in person.

Based on reading some of the other CC threads here, I feel very lucky. I can say in no uncertain terms that it was an absolute breeze getting my 2 CC's. I was in and out of the Comcast office (minus standing in line) in less than 5 minutes. The employee helping me out was extremely nice, seemed to know exactly what CC's were and everything else. He even explained that I wouldn't have access to PPV, their online guide and that I would have to call after installing the cards to have them activated. He even gave me a sheet with the phone number that I needed to call for the CC activation, etc.... (I knew all of that, but nevertheless, he was clearly very aware of how CC installations work.)

In short, there appears to be no fee whatsoever for the cards amazingly enough. (For now I am keeping our current STB in case there is some problem getting the S3 setup and working properly. If all goes well, I'll be returning that and saving some money!) There was definitely no extra outlet fee for the second card as I briefly explained that both CC's were going in the same "TV." I will confirm all of this and report back when I get my next bill.

This is just my personal take on the situation, but my advice would be not to bother mentioning that the cards are "for your TiVo" if at all possible. I think it potentially adds unnecessary confusion to the situation. It also seems to me that if you can manage it, going to a Comcast office in person gives you a much better chance of getting your cards sans installation fees, avoiding hassles with poorly informed CSR's and the like. 

Anyway... That is my story from here in SLC, Utah. Good luck to the rest of you Comcast customers getting your CC's. I'm excited to post a review of my S3 when I actually have it hooked up and running. Had I known getting the CC's was going to go so smoothly, I'd have splurged for the next day shipping!


----------



## southerndoc

New Haven, CT:

First CableCard: Free
Second CableCard: $2.95/mo
Installation (both): $14.95 (he set it up as an HDTV upgrade installation instead of CableCard installation)

No fuss over the Tivo Series 3. The guy actually said he was waiting for his to arrive! He searched for about 10 minutes trying to find a special code to see if he could get the second card free, but no luck. No pressure to upgrade from Digital Plus to Silver, Gold, etc., and no pressure at all to get the Comcast DVR.

Can't wait to finally make use of my HDTV!


----------



## rshrieve

pyrosas said:


> San Francisco
> 
> The second rep I chatted to seems to know what she is talking about it. The first one was kinda clueless. Still don't know why the install fee is so much, compare to other people in the area.
> 
> Install Fee: 27.99
> Both cards free of a monthly fee.
> Getting it installed on the 23rd.


I am in San Francisco too. Would you mind telling what phone number you used to get a local CSR? I only have the nation-wide 800#.

Thanks,
Rich


----------



## mbobak

Can't believe the variation in pricing that folks are reporting!

If you paid anything at all for your CableCard(s) from ComCast, you may want to check this out:
http://www.comcast.com/customers/faq/FaqDetails.ashx?ID=2651

So far, I'm on an HR10-250 w/ D*, but when it dies, I'm looking to jump to an S3 and ComCast. So, I'm just trying to get an idea if CC is available from ComCast, (apparently yes) and whether it works with S3 (also apparently yes).

I'm hoping that by the time my HR10-250 dies, the price of the S3 will drop a bit....

-Mark


----------



## bwherry

Or Confused



mickeymammoth said:


> It's on the west side of 28th between Arapahoe and Canyon, in the same strip mall with Video Station. The woman I got didn't know anything about the Tivo series 3, but she knew what cable cards were and wasn't confused about anything. I even asked if there was an extra charge to get HD, and she said no.


I spoke with Comcast in Denver today (Rob in Technical Support/Sales Support) and was told that the cards are free. I can pick them for a "digital self install" at no charge. The full HD package with HBO/Starz was 85/month (plus all the other HD and std channgels)...

so I then said: its just 85/month total? their answer was no. There is a service fee of 9.95 for each card per month. so add 19.90/month.

So my question now is whether the charges for cable cards were negotiated by Comcast with each Metropolitan entity as a part of their overall agreeement for the service they provided to each area....

anyone have any ideas?


----------



## ron2go

I called comcast locally and nationally and was told that the cards will not work in the series 3 for my area which is Woodbridge VA. Tivo said that is not correct and will try to help when our series 3 arrives. Has any one else tried from this area?


----------



## Gregor

> So my question now is whether the charges for cable cards were negotiated by Comcast with each Metropolitan entity as a part of their overall agreeement for the service they provided to each area....
> 
> anyone have any ideas?


That certainly sounds plausible, given all the different quotes and charges. Mine in PA is a free install, and $5 per month per card, which I suspect is an additional outlet fee.


----------



## HomieG

bwherry said:


> So my question now is whether the charges for cable cards were negotiated by Comcast with each Metropolitan entity as a part of their overall agreeement for the service they provided to each area....


Don't know if this is true for all areas, but I've read my local municipality agreement with Comcast. Here the fees are set and on-file with the FCC. In fact the local agreement defers to the FCC rates for all rate issues. YMMV.


----------



## rshrieve

mbobak said:


> If you paid anything at all for your CableCard(s) from ComCast, you may want to check this out:
> http://www.comcast.com/customers/faq/FaqDetails.ashx?ID=2651


Thank you for that link! It will be very useful when I am speaking to the local Comcasters.

Rich


----------



## gostan

I am a DirecTV user with an HDR10-250 and I just ordered Comcast service in Sudbury, West of Boston. My Series 3 (via CC) will be delivered Monday and Comcast will be installed Wednesday.

I took advantage of the cable-dish give back and I will give Comcast a 9 year old RCA DirecTV receiver and get a $25 per month service credit. For a bit, I will keep and compare the PQ on the two services.

I have an Anthem D2 pre pro and as my friend ManWithA Plan has indicated on AVS:


> The new Tivo Series 3 HD box is available now, and has a multitude of different video output settings, including one that is intriguing to us D2 owners called "Native Mode". Native Mode allows the native broadcast resolution to be sent to the D2 in every case, allowing the Gennum scaler to deinterlace and/or scale to the appropriate video output for your display. This may not seem like an earth-shattering new feature, but for those of us who have had DirecTiVo HR10-250's, the satellite-based Tivo, we have all suffered with the pain and crappy HD picture that results from NOT having the capability for a "Native Mode". [You could choose 480i, 480p, 720p, or 1080i, but it was a manual choice, never done "Natively" as you flip around to different channels].
> 
> So, to give an example, the Series 3 will receive my Comcast broadcast of ESPN-HD in 720p, and not try to scale it or anything, but will send the 720p native broadcast on to the D2 via HDMI for proper scaling by the D2. Similarly, if I then change the channel to Discovery HD Theater, the Series 3 will now just pass that native 1080i signal on to the D2 for proper deinterlacing....and so on...


So, I have two cablecards coming with the first free and the second $2.75 per month. I will have full Platinum and 4 HD movie channels and I will be paying a good deal less than DTV with 2 HD movie channels (for up to 16 months if I keep the Comcast service) And now my wife will stop giving me s_ _t when there is no pixelization on Fox.


----------



## g808

I went down to the local Comcast office yesterday and the person told me CableCARDS are available only by technician visit, which costs $16.95 w/ no charge for the cards.

I called to setup an appointment today, and I was told installation would be $18.95 + $5 for HD service + $6.95 for the 2nd CableCARD. I can let the install fee slide, and even the 2nd card charge since their FAQ states a possible additional outlet fee for it. However, I'm going to fight the $5 HD service fee. I'm already paying for digital cable service, so it should come with that. Even their FAQ states this. Interestingly though, the CS rep asked if this was for the TiVo S3. They much be getting a bunch of calls on this in my area (San Jose, CA).

Anyway, install is setup for 9/20! I'm a new TiVo user (been waiting for the S3), and am very excited. I got it all setup with my analog cable right now.


----------



## bwherry

bwherry said:


> Or Confused
> I spoke with Comcast in Denver today (Rob in Technical Support/Sales Support)
> ...
> so I then said: its just 85/month total? their answer was no. There is a service fee of 9.95 for each card per month. so add 19.90/month.
> ...


I'm even more perplexed now. Following what others have done I just called 1-800-comcast instead of the denver number I called earlier today. I told the CSR that I have 1 TV and that it is an HD TV that can take two cable cards and was interested in HD service and asked simply how much would the service cost for HD and HBO with two cable cards and no box.

She said

2 Cable cards on one outlet would be free.

I asked if there were any one time or monthly fees.

She said

No one time or monthly fees they are free.

She even mentioned this is on the website but she didn't know where.

They are currently running a promotion for Digital Service with all the HD channels and HBO/Starz for 49.99. I told her I have DTV and she said there is another promotion for it at 39.99/month for the whole year if I can prove I have DTV. In the second year the price is 79.99/month but that Comcast runs at least two HD promotions every year and I can switch to those promotions at any time.

Regarding installation she said there is no self-install. The techs have to come out and install the cards in the TV and activate them.

I asked how much the install would be and she said

the install fee is waived for both of the HD promotions comcast is running.

How many different ways are there that can I buy the same thing for the same street address from the same company?

The CSR was very nice and reminded me that I would not have the digital guide, nor would I have access to any PPV channels.

If this is really the truth I shall order an S3 from Tivo and transfer my lifetime sub from my SVR-2000.


----------



## g808

Interesting, I think I'm going to try my hardest to try to get these monthly fees waived.


----------



## jjarmoc

I'm with Comcast in the Chicago area (Schaumburg, IL office)

Install fees - $35.98 EACH card
1st card monthly - free
2nd card monthly - $5.99
Install date 10/9/06 (holy cow!)

No gruff about using them in a TiVo.

The interesting part is that when I asked about a self install, I was told this is prohibited by 'federal regulation.' When I asked him to cite the policy, he backed off and said it was 'company policy' He had no answer as to why other Comcast offices are handling it differently.

They wouldn't budge on the technician install, even when I offered to pay install fees and save them the expense of a truck roll.

Despite having the S3 sitting in my entertainment center, it looks like it'll be a while til it's configured optimally. In the meantime I guess I'll hook it up for OTA reception.. DAMN!


----------



## dnorth12

Update to my previous post.

After reading further posts to my previous post I said to myself p*ss on this and called the 800 comcast again and asked where the local comcast store was. 

Got the address and went down there and got 2 cable cards. Customer service clerk was a little puzzled by why I needed two cards. So I told her that I had a dual tuning device that was going to replace the motorola. And she said OK. Did not mention TIVO. And by the way please cancel the install service I scheduled for two weeks from now.

I'm responsible for the installation. No instructions available. There should be some in the manual I was given when I got the digital service in the first place. No number to call to activate. If I am not getting all the channels, call them and they will send a signal to the cards.

I asked if I would be charged monthly for the cards. "No" was the answer.

So now I have all the components, I just need the time to do the install and watch all the stuff on the motorola dvr before I return it to Comcast.

I'll let you know how it goes, but it probably won't be this evening.

I know this is an expensive purchase, but I am tired of waiting around for Comcast and TIVO to get the software written for the motorola. It's been almost two years already!!!! Besides the motorola probably won't be able to perform as well with the TIVO version as the S3 will be. Time will tell.

I ain't jumping up and down for joy yet. I'll wait until I got it working before I do that. And I'm wasting time here - I got an install to do.


----------



## bwherry

In Denver:

An hour ago I ordered my S3 through the VIP page.
I just got off the phone with comcast and got the same pricing a second time in a row. Simply Amazing as my headache is now gone.

I confirmed the pricing:

2 cable cards, no one time fee, no monthly fee.
39.99/month for Digital Silver (Expanded Basic, HD, HDHBO) for the first year.
I must have a copy of my DTV bill for the installation technican.
No install fees. Truck Roll is required.
Scheduled it for a week from now and hopefully I will have my S3 by then. If not I can reschedule.

the CSR wanted to know what kind of TV took two cable cards. I told him a Tivo S3. He said "cool. I'd get the new one too if I wasn't addicted to on-demand." I asked if the tv being a tivo made a difference and he said NO.

Seems mentioning it being a tivo up front just causes confusion... Call it a TV with a very soft oh...


----------



## sTrey

Update to my report re Seattle area:

The cards were free and they didn't even offer to install them, let alone force that on me. However I verified today that they are charging me $5/month for the 2nd card, not what I was told. Supposedly if I return one of my STBs that charge will go away.

(but I can't do that until some time after the S3 is working here. Which means it has to actually arrive, and I haven't been charged nor even received The Email yet  )


----------



## keenanSR

Santa Rosa CA(SF bay area)

First card "free", second card $6.95 per month with a $15 install charge. Once I return the 6412 I'm going to lobby for the "single digital device" argument since the $6.95 is actually an "Additional Digital Outlet" charge and see if I'm can get the second card "free".


----------



## amjustice

UPDATE...After reading everyones posts here I called up 1-800-Comcast and got the following
-No they do not have cablecards at the local office (here in Chicago at least), it requires someone to come out
-I explained to her that this was not 2 seperate TVs and rather one device that required 2 cards and asked if they could wave the monthly additional outlet charge, she said yes they could
-They were also going to charge me twice for the install and she was able to wave the higher charge and the install will only end up costing $15.99

So in summary if you have heard anything else call back and choose the option to check on your scheduled apointment and request those changes, there is really no reason you should have to pay an additional outlet charge or anything more then $20 for installation (IMHO that in itself is still rediculious but I can settle on that)


----------



## TBoyd

At lunch today I took the chance and went to local Comcast office. The lady at the desk was just receiving returned cablecards from a customer going to a new Comcast box. I thought, OH Boy she knows what cablecards are and if I'm lucky I can snag one of the returns!

When my turn came she said that I could not get cards at this office. They're at the warehouse until picked up by the technician. And NO, the cards just returned can't be touched until they're back in 'the system', whatever that means.

OK, I roll over. What CAN we do? My new HD "device" requiring two cablecards arrives Mon or Tues. She can put in an order. OK, let's do THAT. --- She says that second card is $6.95/mo. (I already have one in my XBR1) I told here that it's not two outlets, just two tuners. She says that computer "won't let me change the price". Balls!!! Then she can't get the order input because of some dumb field problem. We agree that I should go back to work and call the 800 number. <sigh>

OK, back at work and I call. Computers down; they'll call me back. No callback. At 6:00pm I go home. At 7:00, in the middle of adult beverage, I call. I get nice operator with name I can spell. NICEEEEEE. --- She gladly takes my order with no questions and schedules me for Thur, the 21st. I ask what charge is and she says $15 and change for the 'truck roll' and nothing for the card.

I just CAN'T believe that Comcast has such poor information dissemination. Oh well, got er done!


----------



## doctord

I received my S3 today and hooked it up after work. I have a single Comcast cable card in my TV. I took it out and put it in the S3 and viola, it worked like a champ. I was told that I couldn't just move it, but don't believe everything you hear. 
The setup went flawless including cable and antenna. Up and running in about 1/2 hour with cable and antenna interweaved in the guide. Sweet!

I stuck with single tuner operation until the second card gets installed next week, but I can live with that.


----------



## dnorth12

Install update.

Got to the point of installing the 1st card - saw a few channels, then got a message to call my provider to start service on the card. Called. While talking to the rep, she sent some codes and it worked for a bit. Installed 2nd card and nothing. Now 1st card won't work. Swapped cards - nothing. Went back to 1st card in 1st slot and works temporarily and then a cable card error 161-4 that I report to the rep. She looks it up and says it applies to other branded units (obviously the S3 is to new to have any info on it).

So where I am at is:

1st card - works temporarily get an image and after about 60 seconds I get the error.

2nd card - only get the channel banner identifying the channel number and name with a grey screen and no video and then the 161-4 error.

Tried both cards in slot 1 by themselves and both cards in slot 1 and 2 together.

The rep kept asking me if I was sure the cards are seated properly. Can't push them any further in without knocking the whole unit on the floor. Maybe that is what she wanted me to do.

Next step is to go back and get 2 new cable cards and try them. If not wait for the tech to show up Saturday and trouble shoot. If it ain't the cards I probably got a bad S3 unit and will need to go back to Best Buy and swap it out, if there any left after I reported they had them in. (me and my big mouth).

If the new cards work then of course I cancel the tech.

At this point I am continuing the installation as if they will work.

I don't really want to spend the money up front for the subscribtion service from TIVO until I have a working unit.

More later.


----------



## d_anders

Cablecard Installation and config is going to be story....

It was such a smart move for TiVo to provide the 12 months sub on the original lifetime box....we may need it until the dust settles....


----------



## gostan

dnorth12 said:


> I don't really want to spend the money up front for the subscribtion service from TIVO until I have a working unit.
> 
> More later.


Doesn't Tivo give you 30 days to cancel Tivo service.


----------



## corwin_ranger

CT Here too. I was quoted 15.xx for install. I'm actually installing 3 cards. I've used an SD settop box until now. I'm installing 2 in the S3 (Shipping today from Tivo) and one in the TV itself, so in a real pinch (I've got a 2 year old) I can watch a 3rd live source while 2 others are recording. In any case, the quote for the cards themselves are 1st one is free, 2.50 or 2.75 for each additional. I asked 3 times and the rep insisted that there's no additional monthly fee for HD channels. They're scheduled to come out next Wednesday, so I'm not going to kill myself to try and find a local source.


----------



## fergiej

North Atlanta here. $15.95 for install and $5.95 for additional card. First one free. Saves me $$ as I'm getting rid of 2 Comcast DVRs. BUT, can't get an install for 3 weeks. Scheduled for Oct 7. Oh, well. I can at least use my Antenna for the time being. 

The CSR I got knew immediately what the cards were for. Her spiel was this: "CC installs for DVR's, ect have a long lead time due to demand". No other explanations were necessary. So, that experience went pretty well. And she did check for me that no self installs were possible. She kind of hoped they had changed the policy.


----------



## jschwartz73

Just made my appointment with Comcast in Chicago.

Two Cable Cards, $23.99 install
Truck Roll, $17.99

No monthly fee.


----------



## jfh3

dnorth12 said:


> Install update.
> 
> Got to the point of installing the 1st card - saw a few channels, then got a message to call my provider to start service on the card. Called. While talking to the rep, she sent some codes and it worked for a bit. Installed 2nd card and nothing. Now 1st card won't work. Swapped cards - nothing. Went back to 1st card in 1st slot and works temporarily and then a cable card error 161-4 that I report to the rep. She looks it up and says it applies to other branded units (obviously the S3 is to new to have any info on it).
> 
> So where I am at is:
> 
> 1st card - works temporarily get an image and after about 60 seconds I get the error.
> 
> 2nd card - only get the channel banner identifying the channel number and name with a grey screen and no video and then the 161-4 error.
> 
> Tried both cards in slot 1 by themselves and both cards in slot 1 and 2 together.
> 
> The rep kept asking me if I was sure the cards are seated properly. Can't push them any further in without knocking the whole unit on the floor. Maybe that is what she wanted me to do.
> 
> Next step is to go back and get 2 new cable cards and try them. If not wait for the tech to show up Saturday and trouble shoot. If it ain't the cards I probably got a bad S3 unit and will need to go back to Best Buy and swap it out, if there any left after I reported they had them in. (me and my big mouth).
> 
> If the new cards work then of course I cancel the tech.
> 
> At this point I am continuing the installation as if they will work.
> 
> I don't really want to spend the money up front for the subscribtion service from TIVO until I have a working unit.
> 
> More later.


The CableCards have code or firmware levels themselves, so it could also be the cards - who manufacturered the cable cards?


----------



## keenanSR

jfh3 said:


> The CableCards have code or firmware levels themselves, so it could also be the cards - who manufacturered the cable cards?


Motorola and Scientific Atlanta although there may be others.


----------



## jfdulles

Anyone tried to pick up cable cards in the SF Comcast office on Portrero? Sounds like the Bay Area is all "tech required for install," but wanted to check....


----------



## jfh3

keenanSR said:


> Motorola and Scientific Atlanta although there may be others.


I know who MANUFACTUERS them ... I wanted to know who made the cards experiencing the 161-4 errors.


----------



## keenanSR

jfh3 said:


> I know who MANUFACTUERS them ... I wanted to know who made the cards experiencing the 161-4 errors.


Sorry, I missed reading the referenced post.


----------



## dnorth12

Motorola cards for both.

After the tivo finished its install process, with both cards in, all i could get was grey screen and channel banner info. Took out the second card, which is the one I suspect is bad and was able to get video on all channels, but of course only one tuner.

I am under the assumption at this point that the card is bad and effects everything else although I don't why it should. Anyway will return it and request a replacement when I go to lunch today and try again this evening.

Once I pulled the card I was required by the TIVO unit to rerun setup so that it could realign the channel information with just one card in place. Will have to do it again when I install the replacement card.

Couple side notes: S3 menu is essentially same as the previous versions. Now playing list sorts recording in folders for HD and SD. Kind of confusing, but I'll get used to it.

Also power cord junction to TIVO unit is kind of loose, meaning easy to pull out. A light tug on cord would pull it out quite easily.

I went for the monthly service at 6.95 because I have no intention of turning off service within the year after spending two house payments, so I don't need the guarantee that comes with the prepaid up to three years offer. Still wish they had the lifetime. I paid for the lifetime on one of their original units, which has long ago kicked the bucket. Still see it on my account info on line and wish I could hack it to reflect my current purchase.

Other than that I am happy. And will be happier when the second card is up and running. No more moto - thank God....


----------



## Wembley5

jfdulles said:


> Anyone tried to pick up cable cards in the SF Comcast office on Portrero? Sounds like the Bay Area is all "tech required for install," but wanted to check....


I'm not in SF anymore, but Daly City/Pacifica doesn't have cards and requires tech to come to your house and, most likely, look puzzled.

I am not looking forward to it. Comcast are the same geniuses who brought me 3 dead STBs when I started service, b/c they don't return the dead STBs to the warehouse, they just put them on the truck for the next poor shmuck getting installed.


----------



## Andrew Ruess

The east-side service depot in Portland, OR is full of idiots.

Over the phone, I've had people quote me: $15/month per CableCARD; $5/month per CableCARD; first CableCARD free and second $5/month; both CableCARDs free; required $75 truck roll; required $15 truck roll; available for pickup (no required truck roll); $5-9 HD fee; no HD fee; additional outlet fee; no additional outlet fee. A majority of conversations included a rehersed marketing message attempting to provide why the Motorola DVR is better than a CableCARD (some of them saying I wouldn't be able to watch any HD channels with the CableCARD, and one moron convinced I wouldn't be able to access any digital channels with the CableCARD...). One gentleman led off with a strong, "I want to make sure you understand what switching to a CableCARD means..." and then listed inaccuracies that attempted to portray CableCARDs as, 'teh evil!!~1

On Tuesday, September 12, 2006, I stopped by the service depot wanting to pickup two CableCARDS. The gentleman at the window politely explained that consumers cannot use them; only certified technicians. He then tried to schedule a $75 truck roll. No managers available (more likely lying to me) so I left.

At the 800 number and the local 503 number I have had people note my account that I am going to pick CableCARDs up at the depot. I have had people confirm and read back to me the note.

On Thursday, September 14, 2006, I stopped by the service depot again (this time with the Motorola DVR). I told them I wanted to exchange it for CableCARDS. A different gentleman told me that was impossible; "digital television service that used to use a Comcast box cannot use a CableCARD as a replacement." That really pissed me off, but I tried not to make too much of an ass out of myself. I politely asked him to lookup my account and find any notations. He was able to find the note at the top of his screen (I could read it from the side as well), but was still convinced someone at the call center was mistaken. I asked if I could speak to a manager. He huffed and puffed but eventually produced a young woman with a sideways scowl on her face. At least Ms. Scowl wasn't mean to me, it was probably just permanently etched into her jawbone from working at Comcast.

She took me to a different window (even though I am the only customer parked in the parking lot, let alone in the building), and looked up my account again; found the note again... then she lied to me.

"We don't offer CableCARDs."

Huh?

After mentioning the FCC more than once, she relented. "Let me go talk with one of the technicians."

After a few minutes of me watching the Today show on the television behind me (powered by that infernal Motorola box), she reappeared.

"I think we can get you setup with a CableCARD."

"Excellent," I replied.

"Would tomorrow between 2 & 4 PM be available for you?"

I looked confused. "Uh, now would be better," I stated. She stared at me.

"I don't have a technician available for you today."

"Is it not possible for me to take one?"

"No, I can't do that. We don't even have them here."

I think a look of incredulous anger swept over my face. "What does that mean?"

"All of our CableCARDs are stored in a warehouse."

For anyone that doesn't live in Portland, the east-side service station is a sprawling complex with three stories to the building (more than 25,000 square feet, I would assume) with a cement rollramp from the raised street-level parking lot that goes underneath the lot and deeper underground. There must be at least 50 Comcast trucks & vans stationed here; you can see a helluvalota vehicles from the I-84.

I think this is when I began gesturing wildly. "So... when someone requests a CableCARD that you claim to not offer or service, even though it is required by FCC mandate, someone goes to a warehouse that only holds CableCARDs to pickup up a CableCARD... all of them one by one?"

She cocked her head and looked at me. Then she looked at her screen and typed some stuff in. Sighed heavily.

"I apologize that the call center gave you wrong information. I want to try and resolve this for you today. I can waive the installation fee and have someone available between 2 & 4 pm to do the install. Would that be acceptable?"

Feeling like nothing else could be done, I accepted defeat by this mismanaged corporate lovefest and said tomorrow would be okay. I also pointed out I would be needed two CableCARDS.

She looked startled. "Oh, T-W-O CableCARDs," enunciating the quantity as if it were a foreign volume. "I'm not sure if we will be able to fit two installs into that time window tomorrow. Let me go check with the technicians." She hobbled away to the den of sin and inequity below deck. After some time obviously consulting with an ancient sagely seer, she returned somewhat perkier.

"It looks like we should be able to maintain the 2 to 4 time window."

My happiness was contained. She continued.

"Now, before I commit this appointment, I want to make sure you understand what switching to a CableCARD means..."

I think I blacked out. But I'm told the appointment was setup. The automagical 800 telephone number confirms it for today.

TO BE CONTINUED: FRIDAY, ~ LATE AFTERNOONISH, SEPTEMBER 15, 2006.


----------



## Brainiac 5

g808 said:


> I called to setup an appointment today, and I was told installation would be $18.95 + $5 for HD service + $6.95 for the 2nd CableCARD. I can let the install fee slide, and even the 2nd card charge since their FAQ states a possible additional outlet fee for it. However, I'm going to fight the $5 HD service fee. I'm already paying for digital cable service, so it should come with that. Even their FAQ states this.


Do you remember where in their FAQ it says that? This problem seems to be somewhat common and in case I run into it I'd like to be prepared to point them to their own FAQ...


----------



## sharding

I went in and got my two cable cards at the Redmond, WA office today. No problems at all, and no charge. They didn't even ask me what they were going into.

Edited to add:

For any Seattle folks reading, I ended up getting my S3 at the Southcenter BestBuy. It was (according to the guy I talked to, at least), the last one in any Seattle-area BestBuy until they get more. I called Fry's right after they opened (at 8) this morning, and they were out. Then I called the Lynnwood BestBuy right when they opened (at 10), and they said they had two. They wouldn't hold one for me, though. I got up there as quickly as I could (about 15-20 minutes), but both were gone (one guy was in the process of buying the last one). So I trucked down to Southcenter (all the way on the opposite end of the Seattle metro area) as fast as I could. I'm glad I lucked out and got one!


Edited again, this time to add the rest of my experience:

Activating the CableCards was almost as smooth as getting them. I called in, and apparently they already had the necessary information in the system for the cards I have. They didn't ask any information other than to confirm my name. They also asked if I'd already installed the cards in both TVs. I said they're both in one box, but they're installed. She said "they're both in one TV?," and I just said "yeah." Didn't seem worth arguing about. Then she said she sent several signals, which would activate the cards. Several times during this process (each time right before she said one signal had gone through), the TiVo brought up a message that said something like "a technical problem is preventing you from configuring your cable card. Press select to continue." (I'm sorry I didn't write down the exact message). It also gave an error code. But I just pressed select each time, without saying anything to the CSR. It was very closely correlated to the signals she said she was sending. Once all the signals had been sent, I tested both cards and they both worked perfectly. I'm getting all of my channels, including premiums.

So, overall a very smooth experience with Comcast.


----------



## jhurlbut

Puyallup, WA (35 Miles South of Seattle)

Minor update:
I hooked up the S3 last night Sans cable cards and was able to get basic cable and a high def local or two. Spent 4 hours playing with all the stuff that was not on my DTV HR10-250. I'm pretty good at the games if anyone cares. 

After reading the posts here, I swung by my Comcrap Office today in Tacoma and picked up two (Motorola) cable cards. There wasn't much of an issue getting them. No charge for either card, no additional outlet charges. They did have to cancel my appt. for the installer though, which I was hoping to keep in my back pocket should I have any issues similar to DNORTH12. CSR at the local office was very polite. She was very curious what a "Dual Tuner" device was and kept asking questions and finally arrived at "Is it similar to a TiVo?" . . . and I finally told her that yes, it's EXACTLY like a TiVo. 

So tonight when I get home, I'll install those puppies and run the GS again and see what happens . . . 

Side note . . . THX sound is cooooooooool on startup. I love that sound.


----------



## Omnius

I HATE Comcast. My appointment was today from 2:00-5:00. Installer never showed up. I called the local 404 Comcast number for the Atlanta area around 4:30, and was told by the CSR that my call was being escellated and that somebody from dispatch would call me back shortly. I waited 30 minutes and after no call I called them back again, was on hold for a bit while the CSR tried to contact dispatch, and eventually said she would personally call me back "within the hour". I waited a full hour, and called back a third time (by now fairly pissed), and this time the CSR again put me on hold, but evidently forgot to press the hold button. I could hear her talking on a push to talk type phone and I overheard that the person that was supposed to come by "didn't have any cable cards", and then I couldn't hear much else. When they finally came back, I was told that they had somehow scheduled a contractor to come by, and "contractors are not allowed to install cable cards". ?? What the? I guess they have official comcast employees, and then contractors that do some of the work, and only the real deal are allowed to install cable cards.

I raised a big stink about missing work today and all that crap, but was unable to get them to "make it right" today by sending out somebody late, or better yet just allowing me to pick them up and install them myself. I was at least able to get it scheduled for Monday, so its only a 3 day wait, but STILL, I have my fancy new S3 and its almost useless to me because I don't have an antenna and need the digital cable to work.

Anyways, after raising enough hell, I was finally able to get them to credit me a full month of service. So I feel a little better now, I guess thats worth a 3 day wait. I just really hate Comcast, because when they originally installed the service two months ago the tech showed up AFTER the time window (but at least he showed up), but he only brought one DVR when I had requested 2. He also cut one of my cables and disabled the room my brother was staying in without asking or saying anything to me. So they are 0 for 2 with their stupid installers.


----------



## Phantom Gremlin

Just a quick note for folks in Portland Oregon west side.

I went to the center on Nimbus Ave yesterday. I was told no cablecards there, need truck roll, install cost about $16.

I have $10/mo cheap cable. I wanted to add HBO + two cablecards. First card would be free, second (after consultation with someone on the phone) would cost $10/mo.

So I'm not buying an S3 until multistream cards happen. So many people thruout Comcast report "first cablecard free" that I think odds are very high that will still be the case in a few months.


----------



## dnorth12

I am up and running. At least the last time I looked. Bad cable card.

Installed the replacement - saw a couple channels via the test menu and continued with installation and I am dual receiver. No need to call comcast. I just ignored the message this time and all was working by the time that the rerun of the guided setup was complete (due to the additional card).

Next step finish with the recordings on the moto and return it. 

Then got to get my harmony remote on board and I'm golden.

Hang in there guys - it is worth it.


----------



## jhurlbut

dnorth12 said:


> Hang in there guys - it is worth it.


I'm tryin' to hang, but am feeling no love. Picked up my 2 CC's at the Tacoma Comcast store today and eagerly installed them tonight when I got home. Could not find any channel information after about 10 minutes of searching. Neither card shows as "Subscribed" in the Conditional Access menu. Called Comcast and they sent a reinitialization request to both cards and apparently it found them cause about 30 seconds after he sent the request, 161-4 showed up for card 1, then about 30 seconds later, 161-4 showed up for card 2.

So as of now, I'm dead in the water. I can of course remove both cards and get 2 - 99 but digitally I'm hosed. I do have a fancy leviton splitter in my network closet that has a -10db to +10db attenuator on it. I had it cranked all the way down to -10db because if it's cranked all the way up, my cable modem and VOIP (also Comcast) crap out. <Sigh> So I've cranked it up a bit, hopefully not enough to kill my internet connection. I'm headed back downstairs to give it another go. I may swing by the Comcast store on the way to work tomorrow with both CC's and try to swap them out and see if that makes a difference.

As of now, I'd say the CC implementation in the S3 is flawed at best. It may be that the CC's are just flakey, but there is not nearly enough information on Tivo.com, or in the manual to deal with 99% of the problems we've been reporting here. This is frustrating to say the least.


----------



## nhey

http://customersupport.tivo.com/knowbase/root/public/tv010416.htm?

If you see error 161-4 during installation, you can ignore it.  If you see Error 161-2, it means that the card is damaged and needs to be replaced.


----------



## drusoicy

Okay Seattle peeps:

I have two CableCARDS here, just waiting for TiVo to deliver my Series3, which hopefully will happen sometime before the end of 2009. I digress. If anyone sees any more on sale in Seattle somewhere, fill us in.

Now, once I get the TiVo and slide these CableCARDs in, what number do I call to activate? The normal Comcast number?

I picked these up at the Northgate TiVo office. Walked in, asked for two CableCARDs, she scanned two onto my account, I signed and left. Very, very smooth transaction.

Side note - if you are anywhere near Seattle and want to have an awesome time hanging with similar geeks, check out Seattle Mind Camp at http://www.seattlemind.com.


----------



## bkdtv

I hope Tivo implements better error descriptions in the next update to its software.

If error 161-2 means the card is damaged, the Series3 should display a message on the screen saying that.



> Now, once I get the TiVo and slide these CableCARDs in, what number do I call to activate? The normal Comcast number?


If they had given you a number, that probably would have cut your time on the phone. But you can call the regular number and they will direct you as appropriate.


----------



## driver49

Aside from all the thorny details of getting all this to work, I wonder, what is the user experience like?

I gather that if I get an S3, my existing Comcast STB-DVR will go bye-bye. I lose their programming guide, onscreen display, video on demand and pay perview. 

I don't use their VOD, don't use their PPV, so that's not much of a loss. But I wonder if anybody misses the programming guide on screen display? 

Does TiVo work as well as the heart of your cable viewing experience? 

Thanks, 

--PS


----------



## bkdtv

> I don't use their VOD, don't use their PPV, so that's not much of a loss. But I wonder if anybody misses the programming guide on screen display?


You don't lose the guide or program information, because Tivo supplies that. Tivo gives you two different program guides to choose from. And Tivo supplies far more comprehensive (detailed) program information than you get from Comcast. Much of Tivo's advanced capabilities and "intelligent" recording depends on this guide data.

Program and guide information is downloaded automatically from Tivo's servers using your broadband Internet connection (i.e. using your wireless network). If you don't have a network with Internet access, you can get the information by connecting the Tivo to a phone line, where it will periodically dial an ISP (which Tivo pays for) to download the guide information.



> Does TiVo work as well as the heart of your cable viewing experience?


Certainly!


----------



## JoBeth66

Willingboro/Burlington NJ

Just called Comcast - they wanted to know what I was installing in - advised I need 3 cards, one for a cc-ready TV, and 2 for the Tivo, he had NO CLUE what I was talking about, he has to check into it and call me back, to make sure he gets it set up right. I explained the concept of the Tivo to him, and he really liked the idea, but had never heard of it. 

So now we wait for a callback.


----------



## mahk

Anyone have any luck picking up CCs from local Comcast offices in the Boston area?


----------



## sharding

drusoicy said:


> Now, once I get the TiVo and slide these CableCARDs in, what number do I call to activate? The normal Comcast number?


Yes, I called 1-800-COMCAST.

Also, for the record, I got a bunch of the 161-4 errors during the installation (one for every signal they sent, it seemed). I just ignored them, and it worked fine. Kind of lame, but not a huge problem.


----------



## darkcharger

SF Bay Area Comcast customers:

After getting different information from the 800 number TWICE and then being told at the local Pacifica office that I could not pick up a card there. I went to Comcast's online website and used their live Chat tool. 

First and Second card are both FREE. Installation is $15.99 - no pick-up/self-install available in this area. Only problem was no installation available til 9/28. 

This is vastly different from the $5 each charge + $6.95 additional equipment fee they originally wanted to charge on a monthly basis. Anyway, thanks to all the help from the various posters here. Pointing out the information from their own website really halped facilitate me getting both cards for free.


----------



## ah30k

The installer showed up this morning. Nice fella' for whatever thats worth. They sent an actual Comcast guy rather than a contractor. I had a bad feeling then he walked in with a handful of about 5 cards. Also, the guy in the headend actually called the field rep rather than the other way around, so it was clear they were ready to tackle this TiVo thing.

First one went in and it took a while for the pairing screen to come up. When we went to the pairing screen manually it said 'no info available'. I took well over a minute for the screen to populate. Be patient. The headend guy entered the pairing data and sent a reset signal. An error popped up but didn't seem to be real. We went to the test-channels screen and they slowly started populating with Channel names and actual video. So far, so good.

Popped the second one in and entered the data... No-Go. Failures on the headend side pairing.

Grabbed on of the other ones the tech brought in... No-Go. Failures in the pairing.

The tech said these were all the 'newer' (note still only single-stream, but newer ones) and he had some old ones in the van.

Grabbed an old one, entered the data and everything went well.

Took about 30 minutes to get up and running.

Wow, 50% failure rate on the cards. The tech said he had a feeling and thats why he brought so many. "Customer wants two, bring eight".

The guys on the headend were new to this too! I'm not sure a consumer would ever be able to get that kind of direct access to a headend tech.


----------



## TIVOSciolist

darkcharger said:


> First and Second card are both FREE. Installation is $15.99 - no pick-up/self-install available in this area. Only problem was no installation available til 9/28.


Hmm. Here in Oakland, I was told that my first card was free and that the second one would be $6.95. I'll have to clarify this.

My appointment is for September 30 since my TiVo Series 3 won't get here for a week or so. Otherwise, I could have gotten an appointment for next Saturday.

Can anyone tell me whether two cable cards is all I need? Or do I need a third one for the existing slot on my TV? Or will my TV get its signal through the TiVo?

(Thanks. I've been on this board for years but this is my first TiVo.)


----------



## jhurlbut

nhey said:


> http://customersupport.tivo.com/knowbase/root/public/tv010416.htm?
> 
> If you see error 161-4 during installation, you can ignore it.  If you see Error 161-2, it means that the card is damaged and needs to be replaced.


Thanks for that . . . wish I had checked before I left this morning. But I now have two NEW cable cards to install into the S3 when I get home.

So basically what happened last night is that maybe I didn't wait long enough? I'm so confused!

Here's what happened:

1) Installed CC into slot 1 . . . waited and waited, never got MMI screen, so went to "Configure CC in slot 1" and looked around in there . . . MMI screen popped up while in there. 
2) Went to "Test Channels" TOOK forever, like 10 minutes trying to acquire channel information. Ended with a message "Could not acquire channel information" and wanted to know Go back or Try again. I went back.
3) Installed CC into slot 2 . . . waited and waited for MMI screen, never came, went to configure CC in slot 2 . . . again MMI screen popped up there.
4) Test channels again, same long as heck wait with "Could not . . . " error message again.
5) Called Comcrap. Had them reinitialize cards (tech stated cards were already active) got 161-4 error on card 1, got 161-4 error on card 2. Tech said maybe my TV's firmwear was bad. I suspected cablecard issue.
6) Thanked tech, hung up and tried various configs of CCs with no better luck.
7) Everytime I went into the Conditional Access screen, the Auth was "Unknown" as was the SA something below it.
8) Tried cranking up the gain on my CTV signal splitter/booster
9) 1AM gave up
10) 9AM exchanged cards
11) 11AM read post

So what am I missing? It sounds like I need to sit there and wait for however long it takes for the first MMI screen to show up, then continue. Also, it seems as though Comcrap can communicate with the cards since I got the 161-4 error shortly after they sent their mothership signal.

HELP! I'm pulling out my ever thinning hair!

ONE More thing . . how long should it take to acquire channel information when I click on "Test Channels"??

Anyone, anyone? Bueller?

John


----------



## JTYoung1

I picked up 2 cards at the Southpoint office here in Jacksonville. They apparently set them up at the branch because I didn't need to call in after they were installed.


----------



## sharding

jhurlbut said:


> So basically what happened last night is that maybe I didn't wait long enough? I'm so confused!


Your experience doesn't sound very much like mine. Unfortunately, I didn't take notes or anything, so I don't have an exact sequence of events or timing.

I did mine during the initial guided setup (since I picked up my cards on the way home from Best Buy). When I got to the screen where it told me to put in the cable cards, I put both in and it recognized both. Then I did "Configure Cable Card 1," and got the info screen. It may have taken a minute or two to be ready. I called Comcast, and they sent the signals (she said she needed to send five signals) to activate both cards. I just stayed on the card 1 screen the whole time. Every time a signal went through (according to the CSR), I got the error screen, and I just pressed select to continue. It probably took 2-3 minutes for all of the signals to go through (it sounds like there's some sort of queueing on the Comcast end, I don't think it was on my end). As soon as that was done, all of my channels were working on both cards. From the time I first put in the cards, until it was completely done was probably less than 15 minutes, part of which was waiting on hold for Comcast.

I know I didn't exactly follow the instructions (for example, configuing each card individually before moving on to the next), but it seemed to work in my favor this time...


----------



## jhurlbut

sharding said:


> I called Comcast, and they sent the signals (she said she needed to send five signals) to activate both cards. I just stayed on the card 1 screen the whole time. Every time a signal went through (according to the CSR), I got the error screen, and I just pressed select to continue.


Were the errors you got the 161-4 errors? Or various errors?

Also, when you went to "Test Channels" how long did it take for you to start seeing channel information? I was on a Blue Screen for like 10 minutes before it finally gave up. The new BSOD? OH NO! Why are they always blue!? Dang you Bill Gates! (Sorry for the Seattle based humor, just trying to bring a little levity to the situation)


----------



## sharding

jhurlbut said:


> Were the errors you got the 161-4 errors? Or various errors?


They were 161-4.



> Also, when you went to "Test Channels" how long did it take for you to start seeing channel information?


What do you mean by channel information? The box knew which channels were which (in the guide) from the beginning. I think there may have been a second or two of grey (not blue) screen before the picture came up on the first one. I did notice that it started out on Channel 1, which didn't have any picture, but switching to 2 worked right away.


----------



## keenanSR

TIVOSciolist said:


> Hmm. Here in Oakland, I was told that my first card was free and that the second one would be $6.95. I'll have to clarify this.
> 
> My appointment is for September 30 since my TiVo Series 3 won't get here for a week or so. Otherwise, I could have gotten an appointment for next Saturday.
> 
> Can anyone tell me whether two cable cards is all I need? Or do I need a third one for the existing slot on my TV? Or will my TV get its signal through the TiVo?
> 
> (Thanks. I've been on this board for years but this is my first TiVo.)


I was told the same here in Santa Rosa, of course this is after they first wanted to charge me $11.95 a piece for the things until I asked for a supervisor an was given the one free + one charge.

I'm very interested in how you and darkcharger make out with the no charge thing as when I finally send my 6412 back all I will be using is the two cards with the S3.

Do you feed the cable feed directly to the TV? If not you don't need the third card. In other words, if you're only going to use the S3 for the viewing and recording of cable/OTA channels then you don't need the third card.

If you do want to use the internal tuner in the TV and want correct channel mappings for the cable channels then you'll need the CC for the TV.


----------



## keenanSR

jhurlbut said:


> Thanks for that . . . wish I had checked before I left this morning. But I now have two NEW cable cards to install into the S3 when I get home.
> 
> So basically what happened last night is that maybe I didn't wait long enough? I'm so confused!
> 
> Here's what happened:
> 
> 1) Installed CC into slot 1 . . . waited and waited, never got MMI screen, so went to "Configure CC in slot 1" and looked around in there . . . MMI screen popped up while in there.
> 2) Went to "Test Channels" TOOK forever, like 10 minutes trying to acquire channel information. Ended with a message "Could not acquire channel information" and wanted to know Go back or Try again. I went back.
> 3) Installed CC into slot 2 . . . waited and waited for MMI screen, never came, went to configure CC in slot 2 . . . again MMI screen popped up there.
> 4) Test channels again, same long as heck wait with "Could not . . . " error message again.
> 5) Called Comcrap. Had them reinitialize cards (tech stated cards were already active) got 161-4 error on card 1, got 161-4 error on card 2. Tech said maybe my TV's firmwear was bad. I suspected cablecard issue.
> 6) Thanked tech, hung up and tried various configs of CCs with no better luck.
> 7) Everytime I went into the Conditional Access screen, the Auth was "Unknown" as was the SA something below it.
> 8) Tried cranking up the gain on my CTV signal splitter/booster
> 9) 1AM gave up
> 10) 9AM exchanged cards
> 11) 11AM read post
> 
> So what am I missing? It sounds like I need to sit there and wait for however long it takes for the first MMI screen to show up, then continue. Also, it seems as though Comcrap can communicate with the cards since I got the 161-4 error shortly after they sent their mothership signal.
> 
> HELP! I'm pulling out my ever thinning hair!
> 
> ONE More thing . . how long should it take to acquire channel information when I click on "Test Channels"??
> 
> Anyone, anyone? Bueller?
> 
> John


It doesn't appear to be the problem, but it's worth a shot. Try removing the booster from the cable line. I discovered last night that the S3 has a more sensitive QAM tuner, better signal to noise ratio, than the 6412 I've been using. The S3 output had occasional pixalization with my Motorola booster in line with the feed. I bypassed the booster and everything looks great now. Overdriving a tuner can have bad effects just as a tuner with a low signal can.


----------



## Roderigo

jhurlbut said:


> 5) Called Comcrap. Had them reinitialize cards (tech stated cards were already active) got 161-4 error on card 1, got 161-4 error on card 2. Tech said maybe my TV's firmwear was bad. I suspected cablecard issue.


After you get the 161-4 error, it should just be a few minutes before you get a channel list from the card (I'd start worrying after 5 minutes). If the cards aren't active (which it sounds like they weren't when you started), you'll never get past the blue screen.


----------



## cfaulkner

I was just quoted 9.95 for the first card and 6.95 for each additional card. 

I need three, one for TV and two for Tivo. That's pure crap. Between the inconsistency of Comcast and now TiVo opening up there lifetime transfer to non-VIP purchases I'm going to cancel my Series 3 purchase. Perhaps if I can get he Comcast issue resolved I'll reconsider. I've been a loyal Tivo customer with several boxes and this just sucks.


----------



## ah30k

cfaulkner said:


> I was just quoted 9.95 for the first card and 6.95 for each additional card.


 I just got my installs done. I paid $14.95 to upgrade from Basic to Digital. This price includes either a STB or a CableCard. I argued that since my S3 is a dual tuner device just like their STB I should be able to get two CableCards included in my $14.95 Digital service.

Bottom line = $14.95 Digital Service included 2 CableCARDS.

Caveat, any additional outlets would be $9.95 so your your extra card for the TV would be charged in my case.


----------



## Deacon West

Comcast Southwest Florida - Fort Myers

Went to my Comcast office (Yes, with Saturday hours) earlier today after picking up the last S3 in my area at Best Buy and was given the bad news that my division requires a truck roll for $19.95 but that both CC's would be no monthly charge as long as I was turning in my set top digital box and the CC's were both going into one device. The nice CSR at the window wanted to _warn_ me that I should really consider all I was losing in guide data and on Demand. (Ha, I never used their lousy guide and I might have used on Demand twice in two years) She also looked at me funny at first when I told her I needed two CC's but I just told her my _device_ had two tuners and that each tuner needed its own CC. She commented, oh, that sounds nice, and went on without any other questions on the hardware. Now, she really was pleasant, but obviously Comcast had trained them to make everyone aware what they were _giving up_. I was going to argue for a free truck roll since everyone in the Pacific Northwest seems to be able to self-install, then I thought I shouldn't since they weren't going to gouge me for an additional outlet. So, first appointment next Thursday, until then I'll be using analog and antenna.


----------



## Woodstock2

FWIW, I just picked up two cable cards at my local (Redmond, WA) comcast "store". I brought the FCC regs, and everything expecting a hassle. Nice lady just handed them over, didn't really ask any questions other than my phone number (for acct. lookup) and typed in the SN's, presumably to register that I had them. I was pleasently surprised.

Now, if I can just find a place with an S3 in stock. ;-)


----------



## mindstorm

FWIW, there is no love from the cable company (comcast) for the tivo box or cable cards in general. 
$15 install fee and ~$15/month for 3 cable cards (I asked about 3 since I have a set at the bar that could use one, but forget it now). I then called 800-comcast and got different information (5-6 total calls to a mix of local and 800 comcast support numbers). 

It is fustrating that they don't have a firm grip on this yet.

Besides wanting to charge me all these fees to get the cards, I've heard the following:
LCR: local comcast rep
800: 800 comcast rep
1. (LCR) 90% of the cable card tvs don't work, stay with our STBs
2. (800) it doesn't support VOD because the cable card doesn't have enough bandwidth (we know VOD isn't supported, but this is the first time someone threw BW into the mix)
3. (800) Cable cards work great and there are no monthly fees, how many do you need? (I kind you not, 10 secs later we got disconnected)
4. (800) We have "HD" cable cards (I asked if this meant multistream and the guy said yes; he was also the one that told me there were no fees besides install)
5. (LCR) we have HD cable cards and SD card, the HD cards are $9.95/mon and the SD are $5.95/month (maybe it was $6.95)

Now my case it may be different since I already have two comcast HD DVRs. I plan on returning at least one, but I do like to have one for VOD and the ability to do firewire transfers to DVHS or to my computer (if only tivo had firewire I would dump all the comcast boxes). From one LCR, I got the impression that if I had no comcast STBs then she thought that 2 cable cards would be provided but I'd still have to pay a $6.95 additional outlet fee (we weren't even talking about the S3 yet, just general cable card stuff). This person didn't know anything about HD (multistream?) vs SD card cards. That's pretty much where I gave up. I might call again tomorrow and see if I can get convergence to maybe 1 or 2 stores, but near term it looks like the S3 will do HD OTA and analog cable and the comcast DVR to do the premium movies/digital cable.


----------



## JoBeth66

Ok, so, I picked up my S3 in Reading PA this morning - only BB close to me that had one.

Never got a call back from "Mike" the rep I spoke with at 10:30, he promised me a callback 'within an hour'.

So, while we're driving from Reading back to NJ, I called back to Comcast and got "Jeff", who apologized for no call back, stated that Mike had even noted in my file that he promised me a call back, and then told me:

A) I would be losing VOD & PPV. 
- No problem, I know that.
B) Oh, we don't support TiVos. We got a service bulletin down this morning that they're being tested in your area, if you aren't part of the test market, we can't give you the CableCards.
- I countered this argument with the fact that the TIVO is a Cable Labs certified device, and by FCC mandate they HAVE to give me the card. He didn't know what to do with that.
C) Pricing isn't worked out for these yet.
- Um, they cost what they cost - what would it cost if I were to get 3 for 3 different TVs? I'll pay that.
D) (this was my FAVORITE) The CableCards we have are for TVs. The TIVO records, and the CableCards we have don't record, so we can't install them.
- ??? I just didn't even have an answer for that. I just started laughing.

At this point I asked to speak to his supervisor, and got put on the phone with one Joe Iadanza (apparently a 4th cousin of Tony Danza, he worked that into the conversation) in the Voorhees, NJ office.

He repeated the 'being tested in your area, and we can't roll a truck for you' statement. Repeated the 'new directive came down this morning' statement, then said 'we have 4 different kinds of cards, and we don't know which one will work in the system, so we can't install them. Then with the 'we won't support them or install them in your device because we can't guarantee they'll work'. Went back to the FCC regs & CableLabs certification on that one. He knows nothing about FCC regs, only what his memo says. Then it was 'well, we're going to be rolling new cards shortly that support VOD & PPV' - I wanted to laugh at that one, I explained to him that I found that highly unlikely, because the CC2 standard had yet to be set, so I'm not sure how "shortly" he expected a bi-directional CableCard, but that was irrelevant to my issue, because those cards won't work in my device *anyway*. He didn't have a clue what I was talking about. He didn't seem to know a whole lot, other than what came down on that 'memo'.

He was adamant that he would not give me the CableCards for the Tivo, but he would give me one for the TV. He is going to 'send out some emails' and call me on Monday after he gets a better idea of what he's allowed to do. That's the BEST he'll offer me.

Get off the phone with him, and on the phone with WhoKnows55. WhoKnows pulls the phone number for TiVo for me (Thanks again, Andrew!!) and I call there and get a very helpful woman named Amy. After some minor glitches in her phone system, we're on a conference call with Comcast.

We get a nice CSR named "Chris", and I asked to speak to Mr. Iadanza again. He doesn't put me through, but asks if he can help me. Amy identifies herself, and says that she's from Tivo, and asks me to explain my situation to him. I give him my story with my previous conversations. He starts with the 'compatibility' and she breaks in and says 'all cablecards are compatible with the S3 Tivo.' That took some of the wind out of his sails. He puts us on hold a few times more, and comes back and says 'well, the pricing's not set'.

I said 'you know what? I don't care about the pricing - we'll work that out on the back end. I just want the cards'.

He said 'will you be turning in your current DVR?' I said 'yes'. He puts us back on hold again, Amy & I have a great conversation. He finally comes back and says "I'm going to have to call you back". I said, I'd rather not do that, I don't want to lose this conference call, can I hold. He says 'well, I'm checking for our scheduling, so I will have to call you back with that'. So I decide to say ok, since Amy was a witness to that conversation. Comcast hangs up, Amy provides me with a case number, and says if there are ANY more problems, let her know.

5 minutes later get a call back from Chris - install is set for Tuesday between 4-6, CableCards 1 & 2 will be free, 3 will be $8/mo, but I will be saving $5/mo by turning in the current DVR, so it works out to $1/ea per month, in my mind - more than worth it for triple tuners.

Now we'll see if I get a call back on Monday from the supervisor, or if he just reads the notes and lets it go.

Hubby's theory is that Comcast (at least in our area) is doing ALL they can to prevent these installs, so the script is to deny and delay as much as possible until someone from TiVo is on the line, or the customer persists and seems to know what they're talking about. Wouldn't surprise me.

So, now, we'll see what happens Tuesday between 4-6.


----------



## gthassell

Well, My comcast story seems to fit in with the bunch. I first tried using comcast web chat since I was out of the country to try and find out about self-installs, availability, etc. Person I spoke with via chat said that Comcast did do self installs, and that I could stop by any Comcast office in the Chicago area - but he couldn't tell me address or phone numbers - gave me a link to the web site for me to put in my zip code. Told me there would be no fee for the cards.

WHen I went to the web page, it asked me to specify what service / reason I was looking for at my Comcast office, and one of the options was: Self Installation, with choices for CableCard, DVR, Digital Cable Box, etc. etc.

When I selected CC Self Install - it told me no "stores" in the area supported it, so I called a different phone number (this general chicago # which WAS listed on the Linked list.)

After waiting on hold for a number of minutes, I spoke with a nice CSR, who told me that Comcast did not support CCs for TiVos, only for TVs. I explained to her that the FCC had mandated that they support them - , so I asked for her name, and her supervisors name, explaining that this was in conflict with the FCC direction. 

She then said she could schedule an install for ~2 weeks away, and that I'd have to pay something like a 32.99 install fee for each card, plus a 5.99 fee for each card. 

When I asked to speak with her supervisor, she spent about 5 minutes trying to get her on line, and did so. I spent about 30 minutes explaining the new TiVo box to her, walking the supervisor throught the TCF site, showing her links to the FCC filings, etc, and she told me that she would "see what she could do" to make special arrangements to let me pick up a CC, but that this normally was not done (no self installs). She promised to call me back on Thursday (last Thursday). She also gave me her direct line, and said that, since I'd been with them since '97, if she had to roll a truck, she'd wave the fee.

When I landed back in Chicago, no voice mail, no missed call, nada. So I called and left several voice messages, but didn't get a response, and heard that she wasn't working until Sunday afternoon (per her voicemail).

On Friday, after finding that Tivo WAS supporting Lifetime transfers for (at least some) retail purchases, I managed to find a good deal at Abt Electronics, and went to pick up my TiVo. During my long ride, I waited on hold 20 minutes, spoke to someone else who said they didn't support Tivo, that I would be charged a full truck roll fee, plus install for 2 cards, and would have to pay $5.99 per card. I hung up.

I called back, sat on hold for 15 minutes, got the runaround again, and was told my a supervisor that I didn't know what I was talking about - that the previous supervisor from Wed night had not made any promises, no notes in my acct, etc. - and that they'd still charge me full rates for install and monthly. (~ $70 + 5.99 / card) --- BUT that they could schedule an install for Sat Sept 16th. After asking to speak to HIS manager, I was told - "oh, it turns out that it WAS noted on your account that we weren't supposed to charge you for the install" but that they still would add $12 / month to my bill for the cards.

I said "fine, let's do it, and I'll sort out the billing later" - if not today, then it would have been another 2 weeks delay. 

Well, the installer showed up today - he called, said he'd be arrining "right away" - but took an hour to get here. When he asked where the TV was, I explained - It already has a cable card - the two are for my new TiVo. He started down the path "we don't do TiVos" - but I said - don't worry, yes you do, here's all the documentation. He pulled the two cards out of his pocket - no case, no protection, a few scratches on them, etc. - and I thought - "Oh Boy."

I had the series 3 pulled out, ready for the install, link to TCF all set (on the comcast page), etc. He called in to register the first card, had some confusion ("we don't do TiVos") - but by this time HE told the office - oh, apparently yes we do. This customer knows EXACTLY what we're supposed to do - and "given this box - it looks really sweet - I bet we'll be doing a LOT of installs."

First card went in with no problem, got the host info, etc. - but as soon as the second card went in, I got a dreaded 161 -1 error - cable card not functioning properly - "please notify your cable company" message. When he called in to report the error message on the second card, the call center person said - "No, we don't do TiVos, thats why the card isn't working" - to which HE now said - Oh yes we do ---- after a few minutes of THEM arguing, I suggested - why don't we just hang up and call back, which we did.

Now, after several attempts, it wasn't working, so I asked him to just pull another card - he told me he didn't bring any others - and he couldn't drive to pick up another one. He suggested just stopping by my local office and swapping it out - "since it was now on my account, they should just give you a new card." If not, he said he'd see if he could come back on Monday - and would call me if he could.

So... I called customer service to get the hours and exact location of my closest office - and after waiting for 25 minutes before I even reached a person, I was told "our systems are down so I can't give you any information - try calling back later" - this was from someone in Florida working at a Comcast call center.

After a few minutes, I called back again, spent on 20 minutes waiting to speak with someone who told me that 1) In the Chicago area, Comcast does NOT do self installs; 2) there should NOT be a fee for the additional cable cards - but there will be a fee in the very near future; 3) the earliest they can schedule a replacement delivery for the 2nd cable card is Next Saturday, again anytime between one pm and five pm.

At this point I am NOT happy, but say FINE - lets make it next saturday so I can wait for another 4 hours. ARGH!

Good news is that I have a single tuner now working - and guide data is indexing. Tomorrow I will call the orignal Supervisor and see what, if anything she can do to help me.

This certainly falls under the topic of "things that ought not be so difficult"

Thanks for letting me vent.


----------



## jhurlbut

For anyone that still cares that my S3 is not up and running, here is day 3 of the S3 saga:

Came home tonight with my 2 new cable cards (#'s 3 and 4) and promptly inserted one into S3. Waited (not) patiently for the MMI screen to come up. Inserted CC #2 (4?) into slot 2 and waited for the MMI screen to come up.

After both MMI screens had come up, I called Comcast. Spoke to a tech and mentioned that someone else had said they got 5 signals sent to their card(s) and I wanted all 5 signals this time. She mentioned they only do 2 signals, one as an initialization and the other as a channel info signal. I got the 161-4 error as expected for each card. I let her go. I went to test channels again and got the blue screen AGAIN (has anyone else gotten this blue screen?) and waited again about 10 minutes for the S3 to tell me that it couldn't acquire any channel information. <Sigh>

So I called TiVo . . . they suggested I remove the splitter from the equation and try again. So I went to my network closet and used a barrel connector to connect the incoming line directly to the wall socket the TiVo is on. Removed and re-inserted the CCs and called Comcast back. Got an AWESOME tech, Scott! (Scott if you're still reading this forum, thanks so much for your help!) Scott again sent out the signals and mentioned that the signals were backed up in the system, but he expected them to go through in about 10 - 15 minutes. He said he'd call me back to check and see how it was going. Also mentioned only 2 signals, so I don't know who was able to send 5???

Sure enough 10 or so minutes later, I get the 161-4 "error" for each card. Scott calls back shortly after. He asks to stay on the line while I make sure they work. (Thinking to myself, cool.) I try the channel test and get blue screen again. I finally tell Scott we're working on a new Series 3 TiVo. He seemed excited by the prospect and even pulled up the "Installing Cable Cards in the S3" tech note on TiVo.com and we walked through each step in various configurations 3 or 4 times each time ending at the blue screen on the Acquiring Channel Infor screen. He must have been on the phone with me nearly an hour trying to troubleshoot this. He even was reading THIS thread trying to gain some insight. Overall it was a VERY pleasant call even though the end result was the same. No workie TiVo.

He is rolling a truck for tomorrow (Sunday!) between 12-4 for a "repair" of my CC services. In the meantime he provided me the QAM channel information for my local HD channels so I'd at least have some HD programming to watch on the TiVo. I didn't even ask for it, he was reading these forums and said "It says here, you can receive QAM channels in the clear?" and proceeded to provide me with the mappings. Very cool! Very above and beyond the call of duty Service.

NOW, let's hope the tech tomorrow can get me up and running. I'd hate to think I have a thousand dollar boat anchor!

To be continued . . .


----------



## sonicboom

> I'd hate to think I have a thousand dollar boat anchor!


As far as boat anchors go, you'd be getting off cheap 

Good to hear that there are some Comcast techs who are being helpful and inquisitive regarding the S3.


----------



## batguano

So, I've had two conversations with Comcast reps about the cost of cablecards. The first person, on the 800 line, said that the first cablecard was $5, and every additional one was $11.95. I didn't press the issue at the time.

The second time was on Friday, when I talked to a couple of Comcast reps who had a table set up outside of BestBuy. When I asked about CableCards, I got a couple of blank stares, then an "oh yeahhh, I think I've heard of those...." I explained that I wanted them for my Series 3 Tivo, which I thought *maybe* they would know about, since they were right outside a BB where they were flying off the shelves. Nope.

To their credit, the reps didn't try and BS me too much, and actually went to the effort to call into their office to find someone who knew something. Took a couple calls, but the guy they finally put me on the phone with starts into his pitch about how I won't be able to get on demand, etc. I'm like, "no problem, I want the cablecards for my series 3 Tivo, that's why I want to switch to Comcast from DirecTV. How much are the cards?" And he tells me that they're $6.95 each.

I mention to him that these are for one Tivo unit--hence one outlet--hence I shouldn't have to pay the extra outlet charge. No dice. I mention to him that the Comcast web site says CableCards are free, and that some people are posting here that they are getting them for free.

Now here's the part that really kills me: his reply is, "Well, the Cablecards are free, but there's a $6.95 charge to used them. All those people who think they're getting them for free are going to find another line on their bills for $6.95 a piece per month. It won't be called CableCards, but it'll be another outlet charge or something." That's as near to a direct quote as I can recall.

I dunno if this is true or not--we'll have to wait and see when people start getting their bills--but what amazes me is that he thought that 
(a) there's nothing inherently contradictory about "free" cablecards that require a $6.95 charge to "use" them, and 
(b) it's fine to have plenty of customers who think they're getting free cablecards but will actually have to pay.

I see why people think Comcast sucks. Right now, the Comcast/Series 3 is somewhere inbetween $25 and $40 more expensive per month--on top of the $800 cost of the box--than the DirecTV/HR20. I'd much rather have Tivo software and not have D* overcompressed signals, but man....to pay that much more with such an _evil _attitude towards your customers is a hefty burden to overcome.


----------



## amjustice

It seems a lot of people are running into problems when they are getting too specific with the Comcast people on the phone. I think your best bet it to be somewhat vague but not too vague....I will explain
Dont be so vague as to just say you need 2 cable cards, they will charge you extra fess for installation and additional outlets. However dont be so specific to say that its a Tivo device or a Series 3 Tivo,

*I had my best success just saying "Its a DVR which takes 2 cable cards as inputs and therefore is only one outlet."*

I don't think your explanation can be much simpler then that and those are all terms that the comcast people understand, when you start throwing out devices and terms they dont know is when they will start kicking back at you.


----------



## dwiller

mahk said:


> Anyone have any luck picking up CCs from local Comcast offices in the Boston area?


I called on Friday, after picking up my Series 3 from Best Buy in Framingham. Seemed to be the only one in the area, if not all of Massachusetts.

Later that afternoon I called 1-800-COMCAST. I said I was interested in 2 cable cards. I was told they needed to send an installer, and that the 1st card was free, and the 2nd card was $2.75/month. He then said installation for the first card was $15.65, and the 2nd one was $14.40. I then mentioned that these were going into the same device, at which point he seemed startled, and said, "you're going to put 2 cable cards in 1 TV?" I said, "No, it's a new Series 3 TiVO.". He apologized that he had no information about this, had not heard about it, and that it would still go through with the 2 charges.

He asked if I was getting rid of a cable box. I said yes, 'you can take that HD DVR off the account please.' Otherwise, it was very pleasant, he didn't try to get me to add any other services, and didn't tell me about all I'd be missing.

So I called on Friday and they offered me Tuesday 11-1 for installation. Unfortunately, I have to work, so the next availble time I could get for my schedule was a Saturday installation from 11am-1pm. I hope it goes better than my friend's experience with a cable card installation and his TV. There were 3 guys that needed to come out, including a supervisior, and it took them multiple days - my buddy ended up having lunch with them!

I'd love if I could just go to the Framingham Comcast office and pick up my own Cable Cards....I did inquire a year or two ago, when I was considering getting one for my TV, and they told me back then as well, they needed to send an installer.

I really can't believe the wide range of costs...for both monthly fees, and installation fees.....and whether you can install your own or not. So much inconsistancy. I wish Verzion would install Fios to my condo complex...


----------



## keenanSR

pyrosas said:


> San Francisco
> 
> The second rep I chatted to seems to know what she is talking about it. The first one was kinda clueless. Still don't know why the install fee is so much, compare to other people in the area.
> 
> Install Fee: 27.99
> Both cards free of a monthly fee.
> Getting it installed on the 23rd.


pyrosas, what package are you subscribed to with Comcast? Limited Basic, Standard, Digital Classic, etc..?


----------



## JoBeth66

amjustice said:


> It seems a lot of people are running into problems when they are getting too specific with the Comcast people on the phone. I think your best bet it to be somewhat vague but not too vague....I will explain
> Dont be so vague as to just say you need 2 cable cards, they will charge you extra fess for installation and additional outlets. However dont be so specific to say that its a Tivo device or a Series 3 Tivo,
> 
> *I had my best success just saying "Its a DVR which takes 2 cable cards as inputs and therefore is only one outlet."*
> 
> I don't think your explanation can be much simpler then that and those are all terms that the comcast people understand, when you start throwing out devices and terms they dont know is when they will start kicking back at you.


Tried that, didn't work. They were so incredibly clueless, and I honestly think either they were deliberately obtuse, or they were told to stonewall - because the alternative is that they really ARE completely ignorant, and that's just not possible.


----------



## MtMan56

*Thanks to mbobak, I used the link from his post with success! *

I called 1-800-COMCAST tonight and spoke with a very helpful CSR. However, despite his pleasant demeanor and familiarity with S3, he told me that each cable card would be $6.95 per month for each of the four cards I was ordering.

When I told him that I was confused because of what the Comcast web site said, he asked me to hold while he checked. Much to my satisfaction, he said the only charge would be a one time installation fee of $14.99. *No monthly fee*. Not too shabby.

Then, I asked what the installation schedule looked like (expected weeks), he asked me when I was getting my boxes and when I told him the 19th, he asked what time! Ended up scheduling for the 20th.

Good luck to everyone else.


----------



## btwyx

When I called Comcast I first started with what service I wanted (Digital Silver, not listed on the web, but they had a special on it), then that I wanted the HD service. The CSR said installation would be free, which is what the website said.

It was only then that I said I wanted 2 cable cards, thinking he'd going back on the free install. He said he'd have to pass me to a separate department for that, and needed to put me on hold for something. When he came back he asked if the cable cards were for TVs. I thought he was trying to get a multiple outlet fee, so I said they were for a DVR. (I only said DVR, not TiVo.) He said they were for TVs only, so I countered with the "no, they're for any cable labs certified device, and my DVR is cable labs certified", that I got from a post here. He didn't have an answer for that.

He tries to sell me his DVR, but I say I'm quite happy with mine. I tell him its a TiVo, etc.

He scheduled an install, which is Monday, surprisingly soon. Then passed me to the other department for the cablecard stuff. The girl there says she's had to reschedule everything to be a cable card installl, but the installer will be there on the same schdule as the original date.

We'll see what happens tomorrow.


----------



## Maxnl

I just want to point out that on comcast.com it has a different phone number to rent cable cards.
http://www.comcast.com/customers/faq/FaqDetails.ashx?ID=2540
888-824-8264

And on comcast.com it also has an article stating that cable cards are compatible with PVRs
http://www.comcast.com/customers/faq/FaqDetails.ashx?ID=2660


----------



## 1283

Maxnl said:


> I just want to point out that on comcast.com it has a different phone number to rent cable cards.
> http://www.comcast.com/customers/faq/FaqDetails.ashx?ID=2540
> 888-824-8264


Thanks for the link, but how did you navigate/search to find that page?


----------



## btwyx

I only found the FAQs by searching for "cable card" (complete with quotes).


----------



## JoBeth66

Interesting that the FAQ for the PVR CableCARD support doesn't actually answer the question!



> *Are CableCARDs compatible with personal video recorders (PVRs)?*
> 
> PVRs will work with certain digital-cable-ready devices.  To determine if your digital-cable-ready television is compatible with a PVR please consult your owners manual or the manufacturer of your device, If your device is PVR compatible please refer to the owners manual or contact the device manufacturer to determine the best way to connect a PVR.


----------



## classicX

Jobeth66 said:


> Tried that, didn't work. They were so incredibly clueless, and I honestly think either they were deliberately obtuse, or they were told to stonewall - because the alternative is that they really ARE completely ignorant, and that's just not possible.


"Two things are infinite: the universe and human stupidity; and I'm not sure about the universe."

-Albert Einstein


----------



## pcp_ip

I just got off the phone with Comcast. In Philadelphia they can't do any cable card installs until the first week of October. They also said it will be a $15 install charge per card- no way around it.


----------



## robus

Getting CableCards installed tomorrow and just called today to get the "final" skinny on the charges.

Delivery and Install - no charge, thank goodness!

First cable card - no charge (covered under my Digital Gold "plan")
Second cable card - $6.95 per month - because it's considered a second line - even though the guy acknowledged that it was not a second outlet. Basically because I'm getting 2 digital decoders I need to pay for the second one.

When I pointed out that the HD DVR going back had dual tuners and I wasn't being charged for a second line - he said - well you were being charged $9.95 a month for it - and apparently the $9.95 covered the second line too.

I think it's mostly BS - but that's what I heard.

Robert.


----------



## zordude

I actually had a very pleasant experience with Comcast.

I'm in Medford MA, after giving up on my tivo.com order and getting a box at BestBuy in Nashua, NH I called comcast at the 888-Comcast # and said I needed 2 cable cards for the same TV and it was going in a tivo. I got the spiel about losing vod, onDemand, why not rent our DVR. I just said no thanks, I already have the TiVo, and he set me up with 2 cable cards, both free, and a 16.99 install charge.

The cable guy showed up 1 hour before my 2hr window (called first to ask if he could). Came in with just one cable card, I said I ordered 2. He re-reads the work order, and admits that he assumed it was one. Then he says "you're lucky I was a boy scout" he had a spare in his truck that he grabbed "in case the other one was bad". Install went smooth, we chatted while he was on hold with advanced support to setup the pairing.

Everything is awesome.

Z


----------



## Bodshal

zordude said:


> I'm in Medford MA, after giving up on my tivo.com order and getting a box at BestBuy in Nashua, NH


OT, but I used to do that too. Used to live in Arlington (other side of the Mystic from you) and drove up to Nashua to buy stuff. (tax free, of course!)

It's good to see success stories - Comcast comes on Wednesday for me...

Chris.


----------



## cgould

Maxnl said:


> I just want to point out that on comcast.com it has a different phone number to rent cable cards.
> http://www.comcast.com/customers/faq/FaqDetails.ashx?ID=2540
> 888-824-8264
> 
> And on comcast.com it also has an article stating that cable cards are compatible with PVRs
> http://www.comcast.com/customers/faq/FaqDetails.ashx?ID=2660


The number above didn't work for me in SF Bay Area, I don't think that is for the western region... CSR lady got very confused w/ my acct# and area code 
So, just FYI using that number directly.

I called the 24hr svc # on my bill, asked for upgrd svc, to get cable card, they txferred me right away...
Tom was very knowledgeable, he asked right up front if I needed 2 cards for the Tivo! I said yes, he confirmed the pricing- $15.99 truck roll, cards are free (I have Digital Classic+std cable), then he mentioned $6.95 addnl outlet fee-!
which I started complaining about, then realized I still had my HD-DVR STB, so the Tivo *IS* a 2nd outlet. (oops) 
I confirmed with him the $6.95 should go away once I return the Comcast STB.
I have an appt for next wed.


----------



## darkcharger

So, in my conversation with the Chat help line. The first thing I mentioned was that I wanted to verify that Cable Cards are free (based on their website FAQ). Once I got that acknowledgment, I proceeded to explain that I needed two CableCards for my new TiVo that would replace my current Comcast PVR and that this would be for a single outlet only. I further explained my frustration about being initially told that I would be charged $17.95/month. She seemed to indicate that the previous (3) individuals who tried to help me did things incorrectly. The $6.95 she explained won't be an additional charge since I already pay that amount against the other Comcast boxes in the other rooms in my house. 

Anyway, it seems they are very confused with this new HD TiVo paradigm which explains why everyone seems to be getting a different story. Some people in Comcast customer service seem to want to treat the CableCards themselves as equipment like a box but I don't think they are supposed to charge the same fee as a cable box.


----------



## cr33p

I live In Ann Arbor MI and just got off the phone with 800-comcrap and Csr told me they can not and will not install in to a machine they dont support, I explained to her the cable labs sutff, that others have had them installed etc etc. Then spoke with the floor manager and got the same response. We can not support cable cards installed in devices we dont support" So i then asked her, you support my Samsung? She said yes, I said well i dont want support I just want the damn cards. She said well we cant, I then said well send me 2 cards for my Samsumg, she said she can only send 1. Then she asked me for the model # after I told her this isnt over and she and her other co workers will be getting additional phone calls about this from other customers. So now she is looking in to it and will call me back, The last thing she said was well we can maybe give you one card for the TV and one for the Tivo but absolutely not 2 for the Tivo


----------



## cr33p

So i just recieved a phone call back from the manager, She said they will give it a go but only with 1 card, I told her I know for a fact that it will work, she tells me there machine will only authenticate one piece of hardware in each unit, and practically begged her to send 2 cards, I told her its fine if it doesnt work, knowing it will and she kindly said okay we will try and noted it in my notes. So they should be out on Wednesday. We will see  wish me luck


----------



## ah30k

WARNING: if you get only 1 CableCARD your entire S3 will revert to SINGLE-TUNER mode!!!


----------



## cr33p

Thanks  I am aware of this, but you did see that she is sending 2 cards out  I will make that lil cable puppet put them both in and show them that they both work. Then call that rep back and tell her they work


----------



## Larry in TN

cr33p said:


> she tells me there machine will only authenticate one piece of hardware in each unit


The TiVo will have separate host IDs for each cableCARD slot so they'll authorize them as though they are in separate devices.


----------



## cr33p

And my Tivo will tell them the different #'s right?


----------



## cfaulkner

That's ridiculous that they say they don't support devices that are not comcast. They support cable card TV's, right? I don't think they will be providing any support for my Sony with cable card slot any time soon, but they will sure put a cable card in it.


----------



## teddyk

They told me the same thing. I told them to figure it out. After a lot of back and forth, they did. 

The install was a pain for other reasons, but both cable cards were mostly successfully installed. I say mostly because I found one channel where I can't receive any audio...


----------



## sharding

Just to reiterate, there is absolutely nothing special that Comcast has to do to make this work. They may *think* there's something special or unusual, but there isn't.

Not only does Comcast not know I'm using my Cable Cards in a TiVo (they never asked anything about what they're going into), they didn't even need any information from me when I called to activate them. They didn't need me to tell them the hardware IDs from the TiVo, the serial numbers from the cards or anything else. They already had the info from the cards associated with my account from when I picked them up, and that's all they needed to make it work. If anything special needed to be done becuase it's a TiVo, or because it's two cards in one box, it wouldn't have happened for me because they didn't know. And yet, they both work perfectly.

Honestly, I think the cable companies are making this way more complicated than it should be. If they were to just shove the cards into the slots, and then proceed as if it were two cable card TVs, they'd be fine (except, of course, when the cards are bad or there's some other problem. But those issues aren't any different because it's a TiVo either).


----------



## AVSman

For those that performed a (successful) self install of CableCards in their S3 in the Seattle metro area, what number did you call to have them activate them? Was it a special number, or just the 1-800-COMCAST number?

Also, did you insert both CableCards and then call? Or did you insert one, have Comcast activate it, then insert the second one and have them activate it?

Thanks!


----------



## sharding

I called 1-800-COMCAST. The woman who answered knew exactly what I was talking about, and knew what to do without hesitation. I put both cards in and had both activated at the same time. I just told her I wanted both cards activated (and as I posted just above, she already had all of the necessary info in front of her; I didn't have to read off any serial numbers, IDs, etc.).


----------



## amjustice

sharding said:


> I called 1-800-COMCAST. The woman who answered knew exactly what I was talking about, and knew what to do without hesitation. I put both cards in and had both activated at the same time. I just told her I wanted both cards activated (and as I posted just above, she already had all of the necessary info in front of her; I didn't have to read off any serial numbers, IDs, etc.).


Can you explain the steps you go through, did you plug in the ccs right away before even pluging it in, or did you go through guided setup first, I am just interested to hear what steps are required. Also do you have a wireless adaptor and if so did you set that up first?


----------



## sharding

amjustice said:


> Can you explain the steps you go through, did you plug in the ccs right away before even pluging it in, or did you go through guided setup first, I am just interested to hear what steps are required. Also do you have a wireless adaptor and if so did you set that up first?


I went through guided setup up to the point where it asked for the Cable Cards. I then inserted both cards, called Comcast to activate them, and finished guided setup once that was done.

I plugged the wireless adapter in before I powered the box up for the first time, and used it from the beginning. Setup of the wireless connection was part of guided setup, though I don't recall if it comes before or after Cable Card setup.


----------



## TiVangelist

In Palo Alto, CA - I just spoke to Comcast via the 800 number. The CSR knew all about Tivo Series 3, said the 2 cablecards would be $5.00 per month. Installation is $15.99. An additional 2 cablecards for another S3 would be another $5.00 per month. (Plus the additional HD feed is $6.95 per month for the additional tv) The first CSR who told me about how to upgrade to digital cable (I have standard cable now) didn't know much about Cable Cards, so she transferred me to the CC rep, who answered my questions easily.


----------



## cr33p

My install on wednesday will be 15.50 and no additional charges for cards or programming, adding HD service to my acct wont add any additonal channels right? Since they are transmitted across the line anyways right?


----------



## Omnius

For the second day in a row, Comcast sent out a "contractor" rather than an "in house" tech and brought NO cable cards. I cannot put my disdain for Comcast into words any more.


----------



## amjustice

cr33p said:


> My install on wednesday will be 15.50 and no additional charges for cards or programming, adding HD service to my acct wont add any additonal channels right? Since they are transmitted across the line anyways right?


You might still have to pay $5 a month for the HD stuff, I am not sure though since we already had a box with HD and will keep paying for that since the wife likes the On-Demand stuff


----------



## cr33p

Well the way I look at it is that my tv tunes hd already and i recieve those channels without paying for any additonal programming so wouldn't that be the same for the Tivo ?


----------



## keenanSR

Santa Rosa CA(SF bay area)

Install went very smooth, only had the 161-4 error code on the first card but after that everything else went smoothly.

Presently being charged 2 x $6.95 per month for the cards as I still have the Moto 6412 which will be going back soon. Installation was $15.


----------



## btwyx

cr33p said:


> Csr told me they can not and will not install in to a machine they dont support,


TiVO has a number you can call to help with this sort of thing. I think there was an example earlier in this thread. They'll conference in with the cable company and explain why what they're saying is BS. The number is floating around here somewhere.


----------



## btwyx

cgould said:


> then he mentioned $6.95 addnl outlet fee-!
> which I started complaining about, then realized I still had my HD-DVR STB, so the Tivo *IS* a 2nd outlet. (oops)


Comcast's cable card FAQ says you can have a STB for free if you have cable cards, they want you to be able to order their PPV.


----------



## keenanSR

btwyx said:


> TiVO has a number you can call to help with this sort of thing. I think there was an example earlier in this thread. They'll conference in with the cable company and explain why what they're saying is BS. The number is floating around here somewhere.


I'm interested in that number as well because as soon as I return the 6412 I know I'll be having a "discussion" with them about it. Probably have another "discussion" about dropping Digital Classic as well. "Them" being Comcast of course.


----------



## btwyx

Mountain View, CA. The install went smoothly. But, the guy didn't turn up when he was supposed to, and he couldn't get through to the people to authorise the cards (took about 5 min) who then took their time authorising the cards (about another 10 min). The 161-4 error also popped up, but I'd read I could ignore that (and quoted that to the installer).

So the install was the usual cable company BS, but the cable card part of it was pretty smooth.


----------



## keenanSR

btwyx said:


> Comcast's cable card FAQ says you can have a STB for free if you have cable cards, they want you to be able to order their PPV.


Do you have a link to that particular FAQ?


----------



## ah30k

sharding said:


> Just to reiterate, there is absolutely nothing special that Comcast has to do to make this work. They may *think* there's something special or unusual, but there isn't.


This may be dependant on whether you local area is a Motorola or a Scientific Atlanta site.

For Moto areas, they have to enter pairing information into the Access Controller in the headend. This pairs the CableCARD to the host. They do this to prevent you from taking you CableCARD over to your buddies house for the big game.

We you in an SA area?


----------



## sharding

ah30k said:


> We you in an SA area?


I don't know what equipment they have in the headend, but our cable boxes are Motorola, and the cable cards I have are Motorola.

Also, even if they do have to enter something at the headend, they'd have to do the same thing for a Cable Card TV, right? That's my point -- not so much that they don't need any information, but that what they need is no different than it would be for a Cable Card TV.


----------



## ah30k

sharding said:


> I don't know what equipment they have in the headend, but our cable boxes are Motorola, and the cable cards I have are Motorola.
> 
> Also, even if they do have to enter something at the headend, they'd have to do the same thing for a Cable Card TV, right? That's my point -- not so much that they don't need any information, but that what they need is no different than it would be for a Cable Card TV.


You're right, they do have to do the same thing for a TV. The pairing is needed.

Maybe your headend has older headend gear that was prior to them requiring pairing.

CableCARD ID = AAA-BBB-CCC-DDD-c

Host ID = EEE-FFF-GGG-HHH-c

Data Field
 This is a unique randomly generated value created during the CableCARD/Host pairing process. This value is a private security data authenticator utilized by the Motorola Conditional Access System in performance of the functions specified in the CableCARD Copy Protection System specification.

Unit Address = III-JJJJJ-KKKKK-LLL
 This is a unique 16 digit decimal value representing the unit address of the CableCARD with the LLL representing the checksum.


----------



## dt_dc

ah30k said:


> This may be dependant on whether you local area is a Motorola or a Scientific Atlanta site.
> 
> For Moto areas, they have to enter pairing information into the Access Controller in the headend. This pairs the CableCARD to the host. They do this to prevent you from taking you CableCARD over to your buddies house for the big game.
> 
> We you in an SA area?


It also depends on the head end system software ... billing system software, etc.

Motorola DAC 2.70 to 2.80.9 didn't require the host pairing information to be entered. Motorola DAC 2.97 and beyond does.

Similarly, there's some differences in the different SciAtl system releases ...

Edit: oops ... smeeked


----------



## dt_dc

Just for fun ... here's a little factoid.

If you didn't have to provide Comcast with the host pairing information ... if / when they do upgrade their head end system software to something more recent you'll probably have to call up and give it to them (that will be a fun upgrade).


----------



## sharding

dt_dc said:


> If you didn't have to provide Comcast with the host pairing information ... if / when they do upgrade their head end system software to something more recent you'll probably have to call up and give it to them (that will be a fun upgrade).


Yes. I can't wait


----------



## Jazhuis

batguano said:


> Now here's the part that really kills me: his reply is, "Well, the Cablecards are free, but there's a $6.95 charge to used them. All those people who think they're getting them for free are going to find another line on their bills for $6.95 a piece per month. It won't be called CableCards, but it'll be another outlet charge or something." That's as near to a direct quote as I can recall.


Sigh. This is why Comcast != good for my health. My local Comcast (NE Florida) seems to be very good about tacking on extra charges _after the fact_, without disclosing them ahead of time. Even after you argue them into backing down, they tend to "forget" to credit them, and/or make you pay said charges up front "and then they'll be credited on your next bill."

I eagerly await everyone's billing reports within the next month.


----------



## jetforme

San Carlos, CA: I thought I was going to be able to get my TS3 last weekend, so I called Comcast to pick up a couple of cards. They told me that the local office did not have them, and that a tech was required to install them. I tried to let them know that this was hardly necessary, but they said that's the way it is.

On a more positive note, they did indicate that the installation charge was small (less than $25) for both cards, and that there was no monthly rental fee. That was very nice. It occurred to me that renting a card at $5.95/ea/mo was more expensive than renting the crummy moto PVR, so I was pleased to hear that there was no charge.

Now, here's the thing: the guy is scheduled to come out on Friday to "install" the two cards, but I still can't get a TS3. I have a slot in my TV, so that will accommodate one card, but hopefully he'll just leave the second card there.


----------



## Larry in TN

cr33p said:


> And my Tivo will tell them the different #'s right?


Well, the TiVo doesn't tell the cable system anything. The TiVo is not a two-way device. The required information is displayed on a couple of screens which come up automatically when the cableCARD is inserted or can be accessed from the setup menus. You, or the installer, will read numbers from those screens to the cable company for them to enter into their system.


----------



## Larry in TN

amjustice said:


> did you plug in the ccs right away before even pluging it in, or did you go through guided setup first


My understanding is that it will work either way.


----------



## Omnius

I'm now pushed off to Oct 5th. Its unbelievable how inept Comcast is, at least in my area. 

Here is some advice from my experience over the past week: 

1. Don't try to do too much at once. If you want to turn in your current DVR and get cable cards for the TiVo, skip the part about turning in your current DVR and stick with the cable card part. Once you get the cable cards, ask the installer if he can take the DVR back with him. If not, either call for a separate appointment to pickup the DVR, or drop the DVR off yourself at a payment center. 

2. Make them make a note on the work order that it requires an "in house" tech rather than a contractor. At least in my area, contractors are not allowed to install cable cards. They can not directly specify on the work order which type of tech to send out, it is up to the "dispatcher" in your area to send out the right person. Evidently the person in my area is an idiot because I got a contractor with no cable cards two days in a row. 

3. Do your best to get an answer right away about anything you need. If they tell you they will call you back, they won't. I had three different people promise to call me back "within the hour" and not a single one ever called me back. 

4. If you don't get a good answer, hang up and call back. Different people will give you different answers for just about anything. 

5. If they screw up your appointment like they did mine, call them back up and give them hell about it. It involved a lot of stress and time talking to different people, but I was eventually able to get credits totaling $225.34 for two botched installation appointments.

6. Get the name and ID # of each person you talk to. Keep a detailed record of the time and date that you talk to each person, and exactly what they promised you. This could prove helpfull later when they inevitably screw you over and you are on the phone yet again talking to different person. Once you start spitting out names and IDs of everybody you've talked to, and how you want to speak to their manager because you are getting the run-around, they'll know your serious and they don't need to just "get rid of you", because you'll call back and continue to make their life miserable.


----------



## uw69

jhurlbut said:


> Puyallup, WA (South of Seattle 35 miles)
> 
> Called Comcast's 1-800 number yesterday. $16.95 trip charge, no charge for either cable card and no monthly fee. Also returning the POS Motorola box is no hassle, the tech will pick it up when he arrives next Friday.
> 
> Now what do I do with this COOL Series 3 that I have in my grubby little hands until next Friday!? I just installed the batteries in the remote.
> 
> BTW, Fry's in Renton, WA had 3 S3's in stock yesterday. I called and had them hold one for me until I could get there this morning to pick it up.
> 
> COOOOOOOOOOOLLLLLLL.


Just reading through some of this thread it's amazing what the different answers folks are getting from Comcast.

I also live in the Puyallup Washington area and when I called Comcast it's 1 free cable card, $6.95 per month for the 2nd and $16.95 one time install fee.

Beacuse I was going to transfer a life time subscription I was really hoping to get away from monthly fees....apparently not so.


----------



## bkdtv

> I also live in the Puyallup Washington area and when I called Comcast it's 1 free cable card, $6.95 per month for the 2nd and $16.95 one time install fee.


That $6.95/mo isn't the cost of the CableCard, it's the cost of another TV outlet. Make clear to Comcast that both cards go into the *same TV*, and that *your new TV needs two CableCards to work*, and you can avoid that fee.

Multistream cards will be available in late October or early November -- when that happens, you will only need one card for your Series3. Multistream CableCards do the work of two regular CableCards.


----------



## sharding

bkdtv said:


> Multistream cards will be available in late October or early November -- when that happens, you will only need one card for your Series3. Multistream CableCards do the work of two regular CableCards.


If we're not charged for the rental of either card, and we're not being charged an outlet fee, will there be any benefit to swapping out for a multistream card? I'd rather not change anything now that it's working, unless there's a good reason (in other words, "if it ain't broke, don't fix it").


----------



## btwyx

keenanSR said:


> Do you have a link to that particular FAQ?


I think I've posted this in this thread before. To find the FAQ search for "cable card" (complete with quotes). Its located at: http://www.comcast.com/customers/faq/FaqDetails.ashx?ID=2540

The relevant FAQ is near the end:

Q: I thought that by purchasing a digital-cable-ready TV set that I would receive the same services I currently get with my Digital Cable box. If I cant get the same services with a CableCARD, why am I being charged the same price?

A: Your digital cable-ready TV can receive all of the Digital Cable services you currently enjoy which are included in your monthly subscription fee; however certain features will require a Digital Cable box. Comcast is happy to provide you with a Digital Cable box at no additional charge for your primary cable outlet.*


----------



## btwyx

sharding said:


> "if it ain't broke, don't fix it").


That's about what I was going to say. I'll carry on with the 2 cards unless I see an advantage to swapping them.


----------



## bkdtv

> If we're not charged for the rental of either card, and we're not being charged an outlet fee, will there be any benefit to swapping out for a multistream card? I'd rather not change anything now that it's working, unless there's a good reason (in other words, "if it ain't broke, don't fix it").


If you aren't being charged for two standard CableCards, then there is no reason to replace them with a Multistream CableCard.


----------



## keenanSR

btwyx said:


> I think I've posted this in this thread before. To find the FAQ search for "cable card" (complete with quotes). Its located at: http://www.comcast.com/customers/faq/FaqDetails.ashx?ID=2540
> 
> The relevant FAQ is near the end:
> 
> Q: I thought that by purchasing a digital-cable-ready TV set that I would receive the same services I currently get with my Digital Cable box. If I cant get the same services with a CableCARD, why am I being charged the same price?
> 
> A: Your digital cable-ready TV can receive all of the Digital Cable services you currently enjoy which are included in your monthly subscription fee; however certain features will require a Digital Cable box. Comcast is happy to provide you with a Digital Cable box at no additional charge for your primary cable outlet.*


Thanks, I have the sneaky suspicion I'm going to need all the data I can get when it comes to dumping the 6412 and Expanded Basic, and Digital Classic. It should be interesting.


----------



## mahk

In the spirit of posting good stories along with the bad -- I have to say I just had a great experience with the Comcast CSR.

After reading this thread for 4 days straight, I called 800-COMCAST and was prepared to do battle. I asked to be connected with the department that deals with CableCards, and the CSR asked if I already had one or if I needed some. I said that I needed two, and she asked if I had ordered "one of those new Tivos" -- I said yes, and she said "no problem."

No spiel about VOD or any of that -- she just put me on hold, got back on the line and said that she was having some trouble finding the codes because it's new to them, put me on hold again, then got back on the line and said everything was all set and we made an appointment for Saturday.

At the end of the call, she reminded me to hang on to the receipt when I turned in the old box to make sure I get the correct credit on my bill. She even closed the call with "congratulations on that new Tivo."

I'm thinking that maybe the CSRs received some training recently?

We'll see what happens Saturday with the install, but I have to say that the phone experience was way better than I planned.

Anyway, just throwing good karma out there -- I know most people tend to post when things go wrong, but wanted to pass along at least one positive story.

Best of luck everyone with your installs!


----------



## aressa

I went to the Redmond WA Comcast office and picked up the two cablecards no-questions-asked. I just walked up to the counter, asked for two cable cards, and two minutes later I was out the door.

I did not bug them about how much they were going to cost me, but I'll do that next weekend or so when I go return the 6412, and after I know the S3 will be all set up to record HD, and after we watch all of the HD content still stored on the 6412.


----------



## cuyahoga

Just had two Comcast techs install the CableCARDS in my S3 tonight. Excellent installers, very cool and knowledgeable. 

The first installer wasn't happy with the coax cable going into the S3. He said something about the center of the cable not being right. He replaced the connectors on it, then the CableCARDs seemed happier and the madness began. Went through a bunch of cards but finally got two that worked. The dispatcher on the phone that put the CableCARDS data in the system had done one other TiVo S3 install in my area (Bucks County, PA).

No idea on pricing. I figure I'd fight (if there is a fight) that fight when my first bill comes in.


----------



## Harrypr

Omnius said:


> I'm now pushed off to Oct 5th. Its unbelievable how inept Comcast is, at least in my area.
> 
> Here is some advice from my experience over the past week:
> 
> 1. Don't try to do too much at once. If you want to turn in your current DVR and get cable cards for the TiVo, skip the part about turning in your current DVR and stick with the cable card part. Once you get the cable cards, ask the installer if he can take the DVR back with him. If not, either call for a separate appointment to pickup the DVR, or drop the DVR off yourself at a payment center.
> 
> 2. Make them make a note on the work order that it requires an "in house" tech rather than a contractor. At least in my area, contractors are not allowed to install cable cards. They can not directly specify on the work order which type of tech to send out, it is up to the "dispatcher" in your area to send out the right person. Evidently the person in my area is an idiot because I got a contractor with no cable cards two days in a row.


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Wow!
I was so sorry to read of all the crap you've had to endure with Comcast. I have had many "negative" experiences in the past with them and will be flabbergasted if I luck out this time. I am in the Midtown/Buckhead area of Atlanta. I ordered my Tivo online today from Tivo.com and have a appointment scheduled from 8-11am on Wednesday, Oct 4th. I requested that a notation be placed on my order that I needed 2 cablecards for a Tivo Series 3 install, and repeated this again. The CR seemed to understand and said she was making the proper notation. When they call me the morning they come, I will make sure that the Tech does indeed have CABLECARDS with him. I actually have one in my TV now, so If push comes to shove, I'll be ok if he at least brings one with him. I truly wish you luck on October 5th! I was quoted the $15.70 delivery charge and was told that there was no actual charge for the cards themselves. I guess I'll find out once my bill arrives.... Harry


----------



## jt4421

No problems here. Went to comcast office and picked up two cablecards, no questions asked, no charges. Got two cards in 5 minutes.... Bravo Comcast. Now we will see if they work....


----------



## jfh3

cr33p said:


> And my Tivo will tell them the different #'s right?


May have already been answered, but yes. Each card has a seperate host/data pair, so as far as the Comcast computer system knows, each card is in a totally seperate box (or host).

A conditional access specialist MIGHT be able to tell that the cards on an account are actually in one box, but I doubt it.


----------



## jfh3

bkdtv said:


> Multistream cards will be available in late October or early November -- when that happens, you will only need one card for your Series3. Multistream CableCards do the work of two regular CableCards.


This date may have pushed out in some areas - the Comcast cable card guru that my installer spoke to this morning said that he was originally expecting the M-stream cards in late October, but now doesn't expect them before the first of the year.


----------



## jfh3

See my install experience in this thread:

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=4389320

(post #6)

for information that may help Comcast (and perhaps other) customers that have a problem either getting their account set up for cable cards or getting the cards authorized.


----------



## cfaulkner

I too received different stories. On call one to Comcast 800 number (on Sunday) I was told that I would be charge for all cards. On call two (on Monday) I was told that the cards are free and that I could even do into my local office (Boulder, CO) and pick them up for a self install. I rushed away from work and to my local office (10 miles away) only to find out that they do not keep the cards in stock. Only the installers have them. I asked three times if the cards are free and was told yes all three times. My install in scheduled for tomorrow and my TiVo arrives today (out for UPS delivery right now). One of the four CSR in my local office did know that there cablecards could support the new TiVo.

Something else interesting. The rep that was helping me mentioned the Comcast is buying TiVo. Hmmmm!

I guess the moral of the story is, if you don't get the answer you want the first time, try back another time. If you do end up paying for the cards, call back weeks or months later. The policy may change but I doubt they would stop billing you without your intervention.


----------



## amjustice

cfaulkner said:


> Something else interesting. The rep that was helping me mentioned the Comcast is buying TiVo. Hmmmm!


I highly doubt this is true, they probably just heard about the Tivo software and have less then a high school education, so therefore thought that Comcast is buying Tivo!


----------



## sharding

A quick follow-up:

I turned in my Comcast 3412 box this morning. I asked how it would change my bill, and she said it would remove $9.95 (plus tax). I asked if there were any new charges going on, or any charges for the cable cards. She said no. Unfortunately, she couldn't give me a print out of all of the charges I'll be getting (though she did manually add them up on a calculator for me). So I guess I'll still need to wait until next month's bill to feel completely confident in how they're charging this.


----------



## maharg18

Fully expecting to be turned down, I went over to the local (Chattanooga) Comcast office today, and asked for 2 cable cards. Amazingly, the woman behind the counter said "Sure, not problem!", and five minutes later I walked out with 2 cards in my hand. 

Of course, I neglected to find out how much they are going to charge me, as I was so shocked to actually be getting them that it slipped my mind!

My S3 should arrive tonight, so we'll see how the activation process goes..


----------



## jkalles

Not to rub salt in the wounds of those having problems, but I stopped by my local Comcast office today. I told them my account number and said I needed two cable cards. She pulled them out of a drawer, typed some numbers off the cards into my account and handed them over. I asked if I need to call any numbers or anything to get them activated. She said they should be ready as soon as I install them. No money, 3 minutes tops, couldn't have been easier. So now I just need the Tivo to arrive to see if the installation will go as flawlessly.


----------



## sharding

jkalles said:


> I asked if I need to call any numbers or anything to get them activated. She said they should be ready as soon as I install them.


I could be mistaken, but I don't think this is possible. I'm pretty sure they're going to have to send pairing signals to the cards once you get them into the TiVo...


----------



## AVSman

Thought I'd share my experience:

The first two attempts to initialize/activate the CableCards failed. The third time worked, when I suggested to the CSR that we activate them one at a time. (I had physically inserted both, then requested both be activated. Some other folks here indicated this worked for them, but it didn't work for me.)

In other words, I took both out, unplugged the S3, plugged it back in, and after it booted I installed ONE CableCard. I had her activate it. It worked. Then I installed the second one, and had her activate it. Success again!

Just waiting to see what my cable bill will really look like next month...


----------



## JoBeth66

No love in the CableCard world tonight. 

Got a call from the supervisor I spoke with on Saturday, of COURSE he calls on the house phone, while I'm at work (twice) even though he has my cell # as the primary contact number. First message was long and rambly and yelling at me essentially for 'going behind his back' and calling another rep when he TOLD me he was looking into it, and that he was cancelling my appointment for today because Comcast DOES NOT support TiVos and these cablecards are in testing in my area for TiVos and NO I cannot get them. (Funny thing is, he promised me a call back YESTERDAY MORNING, not at 2:30 today!)

The 2nd message he left was that he was going to 'approve me' for a cablecard testing location, so they WOULD roll the cards today, but no guarantee that they would work.

Then I get a call from the installer @ 4. He has the cards, however, they're bad - he hasn't been able to get them to work anywhere they've tried them, they don't phone home, essentially, and they can't get a signal through to them, so they have to order new ones, he's going to try to set me up an appointment for Friday. 

Now I'm trying to get that supervisor on the line again, but no one at Comcast seems to be able to find him, and the number on my caller ID just drops me into a voice mail hell, and his name's not recognized.


----------



## Turtleboy

jt4421 said:


> No problems here. Went to comcast office and picked up two cablecards, no questions asked, no charges. Got two cards in 5 minutes.... Bravo Comcast. Now we will see if they work....


Where is the Office? Thanks.


----------



## jkalles

The Comcast office I picked them up from is the one in Redmond, Washington. After reading through the boards it seems like the Seattle area is one of the lucky places you can just walk into an office and pick them up.


----------



## mchief

I just got my HDTV CC working after a week of ...

Mark from the head end called me and had the card working in 2 minutes. Amazing. I asked him what they were doing with the S3. He said he had only had 1 and the install went without any problems - up and running. (Alexandria, VA). The key appears to be, as usual, getting to the right prople.


----------



## SueAnn

We called Comcast today to schedule installation of the cards and the VERY friendly phone representative told us to "bring in your current DVR and pick up the cards you need" 

Hubby disconnected the box and headed over only to find himself at the Comcast office with 7 other people who were in the same situation - they do not hand out the cards over the counter. Needless to say the CSR at Comcast was not happy. 

We are scheduled for next Thursday install.


----------



## HomieG

Those of you who think you got accurate information on CableCARD charges from Comcast should check your next few bills closely. While not on an S3, here's what happened to me. When I got Comcast service in June, they told me three times that the first CableCARD would be free. Asked if there were any other charges. They said no. Three times. And I told them all three times that this CableCARD was in addition to the HD-DVR. So I ordered that, CableCARD and also their HD-DVR. Everything was find on billing until the most recent bill. 

My install had the CableCARD in the same TV as the DVR. Why you ask? Couple of reasons. I'm concerned about what I've read in terms of their DVR reliability, and when I had a problem, they would schedule a repair visit two weeks out. So CableCARD would give me access to the entire digital package, including the encrypted QAM channels, during that wait. Also, this setup would allow me to watch one program on live TV, and record two others. Hey, card was free, with no additional charges, three times they told me.

All of a sudden I'm getting charged an additional outlet fee. Two weeks ago they tell me they didn't know why it's on the bill and would issue a credit, and that I won't see it charged again. You guessed it, no credit, and charged again. Contact them again, and they say more than one digitial device, set-top box or CableCARD, doesn't matter, there will be a $5.99 additional outlet fee per month, even if that device is installed in the same TV as the other digital device. In essence, this is the same thing as two CableCARDs on one DVR, like in the S3 case.

I'm not saying this will happen to those of you with S3's, but it may. Obviously I hope it doesn't, but if what they're saying applies, more than one device, while the device may be at no charge, there is an additional digital outlet fee each month, and that might apply to dual CableCARDS for the S3's.

My 2nd device, the CableCARD, is going back tomorrow. They'll never see a penny of the charges being paid by me, for the CableCARD, and I'm assuming that will be another battle.

As a point of reference, I'm in the Atlanta Comcrap system. As others have posted, rates and fees, and terms, may vary by area.


----------



## rshrieve

My S3 is due to be delivered Thursday, 9/21 and I called the local Comcast office here is San Francisco about cable cards.

The rep on the phone was friendly and said they "give away the cards for free". I asked for two for my new Tivo dual tuner S3 and he said "no problem". They do require installation by one of their techs ($16) and we scheduled that for Friday, 9/22.

The CSR also said that if I turn in my two Comcast boxes [which I will no longer need] I will save $11.95 per month --$6.95 for the digital box and $5.00 for the HD box. Sounds too good to be true that I will lower my Comcast costs by nearly $144 per year.

I will wait and see if all this is true. It all sounds pretty easy compared with what a lot of you are going through with Comcast.
Rich


----------



## jfh3

jkalles said:


> I asked if I need to call any numbers or anything to get them activated. She said they should be ready as soon as I install them.


LOL! If it were only this easy ...


----------



## JoBeth66

I sent a lengthy email to Comcast requesting a Corporate response to the issues. We'll see if I get one.


----------



## jfh3

HomieG said:


> Those of you who think you got accurate information on CableCARD charges from Comcast should check your next few bills closely.


This is going to be a problem for Comcast and all the MSOs. Without question, this quarter will be the largest increase in cable card deployment simply because of the Series 3, not that the S3 will ship in huge numbers, but that so few have really had a reason to get them - most people these days want a DVR, so (generally) why bother put one in a TV?

Comcast had to go through all sorts of hoops to get my account to even accept cable cards because of defects in their billing system. As a result, I have a set of features I don't want rather than the same programming package I had when I had the 6412 box and a monthly bill that's considerably higher. I have no doubt that it will get fixed, if only because I have a bulldog for an advocate in my local Comcast division (because he understands I won't be the only one with this problem and better to fix it properly than put a band aid on it).

Even my Internet package got removed and added back in yesterday, because one of the reps apparently didn't think you could have a cable modem and cable cards on the same account.

Yes, bills over the next few months will be fun.


----------



## phronimos

My experience with Comcast (Boston area -- N. Andover)

The cablecard installation went very smoothly. The service tech brought two motorola cards. Super-nice kid. He said this was his first Tivo installation and said he had no idea that a cablecard Tivo even existed.

I had previously brought up on Tivo the pre-Guided Setup "welcome" screen that shows the cablecard slot status, so we were all set to go. I had the tech insert cablecard #1. The Tivo immediately indicated that a card had been inserted, but then nothing else happened for about 3 minutes. Just as I was starting to get a little nervous, a screen finally came up containing all of the cablecard activation information.

The tech then called the activation center and read the numbers on the screen to someone who punched them in on the other end. The activation person then said he was sending a signal to the card to activate it. A message immediately came up stating that an error of type "161-4" had occurred. The cablecard instructions on the Tivo website say that this error can be ignored, so I simply dismissed the error message by pressing "clear."

The Tivo then went back to the cablecard slot status screen, and I had the tech insert the second cablecard, while the activation center person was still on the line. Tivo immediately indicated that card #2 had been inserted, but again, nothing else happened for about 3 minutes. Finally, the second activation info screen came up. The tech read the second set of numbers to the activation person, who then said he was sending a second signal. The "161-4 error" message appeared, and I again pressed "clear" to dismiss.

The activation center person then told the tech I should be all set. I went into the "configure cablecard 1" menu and selected "test channels." A message came up saying "no channels" or something like that, so I went back to the main cablecard screen. We waited for about 30 seconds and then tried again. This time, when I selected confiture cablecard 1 --> test channels, channel 01 came up with a big banner indicating the channel number and info. Channel 01 is comcast's VOD channel in our area, so the banner said "Channel 01 - VOD" but of course there was no picture. I then punched in the channel number for HBO, and it came on, full picture and sound. Beautiful.

I then tested channels on the second cablecard in the same way and was satisfied that the second card was also working fine.

I thanked the tech and sent him on his way, and then I completed Guided Setup. That was it.

Oh, Comcast is charging me nothing for cablecard #1 and $2.75/mo for cablecard #2, and $12.85 for installation.

Good luck to all of you who are awaiting cablecard installation. Hope yours goes as smoothly as mine.


----------



## Gregor

Installer came with one card, not two.

Got a 161-1 error. Tech called it in and was told that "Comcast doesn't support CableCards in TiVo". At that point he left, leaving the card.

Off to call Tivo.


----------



## cr33p

Gregor said:


> Installer came with one card, not two.
> 
> Got a 161-1 error. Tech called it in and was told that "Comcast doesn't support CableCards in TiVo". At that point he left, leaving the card.
> 
> Off to call Tivo.


What a bunch of crap, I swear if they show up today with only 1 card and pull that I might freak out. It took me almost an hour to convince my local Comcast office manager to agree to an install and then she said she would only be sending 1 card, i told her to bring 2 and I knew they would work. Im holding my breathe, I sure hope I dont die from lack of oxygen


----------



## Roderigo

Gregor said:


> Got a 161-1 error. Tech called it in and was told that "Comcast doesn't support CableCards in TiVo". At that point he left, leaving the card.


This will probably be frustrating - but most likely a 161-1 error is caused by a bad card.

Specifically this is "POD READY signal does not go active." This means the card isn't communicating with the host at all. To double check it's a card problem, you can always put it into the other slot - if you get the same error there, it tends to point to the card.


----------



## Flop

When I called Comcast:

ME: I need two cablecards installed and to return your STB 
CC: Does your TV have CC slots? Why do you need two? 
ME: Its for the new TiVo, and it requires two unless you have a multistream card available. 
CC: We can only install CCs in TVs. 
ME: It's the new Series 3 TiVo, and it requires two CCs... 
CC: We can not install a CC in a TiVo. We... 
ME: Ma'am... ma'am...MA'AM. Thank you. As I'm sure you're aware, the FCC requires you to supply CCs for devices that are certified by Cablelabs. The new TiVo is on that list. 
CC: Um... please hold...

<insert lengthy delay>

CC: Sir. I checked with my supervisor and he was not aware of a TiVo like you described, so we asked our manager who said that there is a new TiVo and it requires two CCs.

<insert me thinking "That's what I told you..."

CC: I can schedule a technician for Friday. 
ME: Thank you.

<insert meaningless scheduling chatter here>

Hopefully the install on Friday will go smoothly...


----------



## Gregor

Roderigo said:


> This will probably be frustrating - but most likely a 161-1 error is caused by a bad card.
> 
> Specifically this is "POD READY signal does not go active." This means the card isn't communicating with the host at all. To double check it's a card problem, you can always put it into the other slot - if you get the same error there, it tends to point to the card.


Actually we did that and got the same error. The tech put it in slot 2 1st.


----------



## cfaulkner

My Comcast installers just left. The guy assigned to my install had not done a S3 so he found another installer that had done 'one' already. I'm very glad for that. These guys rocked. They did a great job, gave me a new splitter and cables, and waited until everything was done (TiVo programming) before leaving. They did have some issues getting the cablecards going on the provisioning side, but that was apparently due to a lack of knowledge on that side. I'm 5/5 now and a happy camper.

I will add one bit of info on the cost. I was told that the cable cards were free by the CSR in the store that stopped in to. That it NOT correct. The installer mentioned that they are not even setup to bill properly for multiple cable card on one outlet so they will likely be setup as separate outlets and cost 6.95 each. That may change soon and I will be sure to call and discuss it once I get my bill. Just don't be shocked when you "free" cablecard shows up on your bill.


----------



## Gregor

Update:

Things work much better when you go stand in line at the local office. 

When I called Tivo's tech support line, they wanted a local # to call. I couldn't find a local number for Comcast (even Tivo knows the guys at the 1-800-Comcast# are worse than useless) so I decided to go down to their office and see what could be done.

After some discussion of Tivo and the difference between it and a television, the counter person went to find their tech manager Jim, and I explained what I wanted to do. He explained that he wasn't aware of a new Tivo and didn't know if it could be supported, so he took the model # and when I could be available, and went off to talk to his "cable card guru".He took the model # and went off for a few moments. He returned and said he'd talked to their training department, who is just getting word of this new unit. They're not sure if it can be supported immediately and he characterized the problem "like trying to run Mac software on a PC". 

I now have another appt on Monday with the "guru" and we'll see what happens.

Stay Tuned!


----------



## ejennis

Yesterday I called the local Comcast number and talked to a CSR that indicated I could pick up the cards at the local office and install them myself. So I drove up to the local office only to find out that they would not give them to me there and had to schedule an install. Not completely surprising since about two years ago when I picked up my first CC for my HDTV, they had to send a tech out to install it, actually they had four guys at my house then, the driveway looked like a Comcast convention. 

The bigger issue I have is the claimed $38/card install fee the counter woman quoted me. I seem to remember something much less for the last card, like $12.95 or something. Additionally, I have not been charged monthly for the CC in the TV, but they are claiming that each of these new cards will have a $5 card rental fee and a $6.95 additional outlet fee. 

Hopefully, the installation goes correctly on Friday and I will be able to sort out the billing after the fact. It would be much more customer friendly if Comcast would set and enforce corporate pricing and installation policies. 

-Eric


----------



## ducker

wow.... I don't have a S3... but reading this whole thread made me hate comcast even more then I already do.. (dispite still bring a customer of theirs.) I can't stand them


----------



## Bodshal

Comcast dude just left. Was his first S3 - was interested, asked if he could take a copy of the "for cablecard installers" sheet.

Cards needed a second initialisation, but after that both work fine.

They did put a hold on my internet connection though, that I had to call in about later to get fixed. Grrr.

Chris.


----------



## southerndoc

Comcast sent a contractor to my place, who doesn't install CableCards. The supervisor missed the two lines of CableCards listed on the requisition, and the note stating it was going in a TiVo, and instead sent a digital set top box, no CableCards, and a contractor instead of a technician.

Now I'm on hold trying to reschedule an appointment (I work 2 weeks straight without a day off -- lovely). I'm trying to persuade someone to just give me the cards, and if I can't get them working, then I'll request a technician.

Something tells me that between my issues with CableCards and Series 3 shipping delays, God does not want me owning a Series 3.


----------



## agentbillo

Count me as one of the positive experiences. I called Comcast, in Westford, MA, said I wanted two more cable cards (I already have one in my TV), and they said no problem.

The tech came today, and installed it without any problems. I helped him with the Tivo UI (he had never seen a series 3, not surprisingly) a little, but mostly he just had to read numbers to a tech support rep at comcast. It's silly that they had to send a tech to do it, I could have easily done it with the same phone number.

The whole process took about 45 minutes, and now my new S3 is working fine.

As an aside, I called Tivo to transfer my lifetime service from my old Series 1 Tivo. I bought it in 1999, and it has been watching TV for me continuously for the 83 months since then. Apparently, since that unit is so old, there is a grandfather clause and I was able to transfer my service to the series 3 for FREE. That's right, $0.00.

Hopefully, I'll get another 7 years of service from this one. 

So if you have a very old Tivo from which you have NEVER transferred lifetime service, make sure you ask for this option!


----------



## cr33p

So what do you know my wife just called me from home, installer just showed up and has only one Cable Card. How could I have guessed this would happen. I cant begin to explain how stupid Comcast emplyees are. The installer even tells my wife he did an install yesterday and went out with 2 cards and wondered why he was only there with one today. So now im on the phone with comcast and will have to re explain my life story about a Tivo what it is what it does and why you the CSR do not know anything. You got to love em hey ?


----------



## jcddc

I just received my Series 3 from UPS and called for installation. The Comcast representative was very helpful and polite. She did initially claim that, to receive HD service, I would need an HD cable box. I told her that I thought that installing the cable cards in the TiVo would be sufficient. SHe then asked me for the TiVo model number, and said that they only installed cable cards in certain kinds of TiVos. My model number, TCD648250B, qualified. I'm scheduled for Friday, October 6, with a 9-12 window.

Costs: $20.95 for installation (one-time),
$10 per month for two cable cards (even though it's only one outlet)
less $3.95 per month for returned cable box.


----------



## scottm5443

Called local office Monday and Tech showed up today. First word was WOW we have NEVER installed these in a TIVO. First card was installed and info on the screen was up in about 3 minutes. 3 minutes later we go the please wait acquiring channel information. This went on for about 5 minutes then a blank grayish screen showed up. All channels under 98 worked fine but none of the upper channels worked. The tech ask for a second hit to be sent out. We waited for a few minutes. Still nothing. He called a friend that had just installed 2 cable cards into a TV and he had almost the same problem. Digital and HD channels took multiple hits to get them to come in. Cable card status showed 0 segments left to download and state was wait to start. At this time he hooked up his test set to the cable line to check signal. Low signal, so we trace down a splitter and remove it, much better signal. Calling for a re-hit again as we dont have any digital channels. Checking Network setup and all looks good there, but no under test channels we get No channels. 40 minutes later we are going to swap the first card out. At least he brought 3 cards with him. Calling dispatch back to have them setup the 2nd card. Quote from Dispatch I hate cable cards, tech me too Double checking with dispatch the verify the settings. We are now over 1 hour with no digital or HD channels. No dice on digital channels on card 1 so he wants to install card 2 and then wait for the supervisors meeting to get out. I am fine with that. All the sudden Tivo blanks out and jumps to ESPN-HD. Install the 2nd cable card and started guided setup again. Now back to work I will see what is up after I get back 2:30 lunch I need to go back.


----------



## rabaileyva

I called the general Comcast 800 number and explained that I had a S3 that had two cable cards in one device. They didn't flinch at all and offered me a next-day appointment for installation. The S3 just arrived today and I'm not available until Friday, so I made the appointment for then and we'll see how this all turns out. 

The agent said that is no charge for the service call and no charge for either of the cards. I repeated that back to the agent and he confirmed that there would no charge. I'm not sure how that's possible, so I'll be checking out my next bill to see what really happened.


----------



## jcddc

rabaileyva, I think the difference between your experience and mine shows how thoroughly different Comcast's policies can be across jurisdictions. We're in adjacent towns, but you're getting a free install and cards immediately, while I'm paying $21 plus $10 per month and waiting two weeks.


----------



## Gregor

rabaileyva said:


> I called the general Comcast 800 number and explained that I had a S3 that had two cable cards in one device. They didn't flinch at all and offered me a next-day appointment for installation. The S3 just arrived today and I'm not available until Friday, so I made the appointment for then and we'll see how this all turns out.
> 
> The agent said that is no charge for the service call and no charge for either of the cards. I repeated that back to the agent and he confirmed that there would no charge. I'm not sure how that's possible, so I'll be checking out my next bill to see what really happened.


Who did you speak with at Comcast? I called their 800 # and was told flatly that "Comcast does not support cable cards in Tivo" by a supervisor. She did say she would research the matter and get back to me, so I'm expecting a call back, say when hell freezes over.

The local Comcast office was much more accomodating and after much discussion with a tech manager, agreed to schedule an appointment with their "cable card guru" on Monday, warning all the while that "this may not work".


----------



## Bighouse

agentbillo said:


> As an aside, I called Tivo to transfer my lifetime service from my old Series 1 Tivo. I bought it in 1999, and it has been watching TV for me continuously for the 83 months since then. Apparently, since that unit is so old, there is a grandfather clause and I was able to transfer my service to the series 3 for FREE. That's right, $0.00.


Wow- did they also extend your Series 1 subscription for a year???


----------



## southerndoc

For those of you not getting satisfaction from Comcast, call one of the executive assistants at their corporate headquarters. It's a long distance number, but well worth it. 215-665-1700

When the contractor didn't bring CableCards, I was told it would be Monday before I could get an appointment. One call to their corporate headquarters and someone is coming tomorrow morning at 8 am.


----------



## sharding

Gregor said:


> Who did you speak with at Comcast? I called their 800 # and was told flatly that "Comcast does not support cable cards in Tivo" by a supervisor.


I think you get different call centers for 1-800-COMCAST depending on where you call from. When I call in, I get people in a call center less than 20 miles from my house.


----------



## Gregor

geekmedic said:


> For those of you not getting satisfaction from Comcast, call one of the executive assistants at their corporate headquarters. It's a long distance number, but well worth it. 215-665-1700
> 
> When the contractor didn't bring CableCards, I was told it would be Monday before I could get an appointment. One call to their corporate headquarters and someone is coming tomorrow morning at 8 am.


Thanks, that's my next phone call if my appointment on Monday doesn't pan out.


----------



## ellinj

Sorry it didn't work out for you Gregor, I'm kind of glad now it will be about a month until I can order my Series 3, Hopefully by then the cable card issues will have ironed themselves out.


----------



## Gregor

I think so. Apparently the one I have is the first one in the area. I'll have to leave a note for the installer at the office, as the one cable card I have is apparently bad.

We'll see what happens Monday.


----------



## Desktop Icon

I guess I can be considered a late adopter since I didn't place my VIP order until 9/14 (gasp!) and opted for ground shipping (double gasp!). Given that I won't receive my S3 until tomorrow (9/21), I really should have just sat this one out and waited for the S4.

But anyway...

Just wanted to report an absolutely flawless card pickup from the Seattle Comcast office on Aurora. Even though I don't have the S3 yet, I was nearby so I thought I'd stop in and see if they'd give me the cards. I got the impression that they've handled several S3 people before me so everything went quickly and smoothly. She even handed me two cards before I told her that I needed to have two of them.

All fingers are crossed that tomorrow's installation will be just as easy.


----------



## amjustice

Desktop Icon said:


> I guess I can be considered a late adopter since I didn't place my VIP order until 9/14 (gasp!) and opted for ground shipping (double gasp!). Given that I won't receive my S3 until tomorrow (9/21), I really should have just sat this one out and waited for the S4.


Thats funny I ordered mine on the 12th and its coming tomorrow too, oh and I elected for 2nd day shipping, oh yeah thats probably because they screwed up my order. LOVE IT!


----------



## daveinchicago

I had been browsing this thread while on the phone with a CSR for Comcast here in Chicago. After a few conversations between the CSR and the supervisor, I got this pricing:

First card free.
Second card $5.99 per month.

$15.99 per card activation/installation.

I have my appointment scheduled for Tuesday and will report back (time permitting) if my bill shows anything different.


----------



## gostan

Comcast's independent contractor installer showed up at 3 PM for a 1-3 PM appointment. I guess I was lucky.

In any case, he had no clue about Tivo at all, so I gave him a bit of an education. He thought that the Comcast DVR was great and was concerned about installing 2 cable card because one alone was always extremely difficutl. We walked through the cable card installation together. I controlled the Series 3 remote and prompts and he spoke to the office. We set up cc one and tested it, and then set up cc two and tested it.

I ran the guided set-up again and went back to work. After work, I turned on the system and, low and behold, all works perfectly.

The only issue that I had was when the installer got put on hold on his telephone by Comcast and he complained that "if this did not get completed quickly, then he would have to leave as he had 3 more installs to complete. A bit of massaging his ego kept him in place. Apparently, Comcast schedules 4 appointments in each 2 hour block here in the Boston area. So, please have some patience and empathy with your Comcast installer.

Again, this guy did not know too much about the cable cards, so I suspect that the cards that come with the installer are the real key to a successful installation. Luckily, the two he brought to my house worked perfectly once authorized.

Stan


----------



## jfh3

robus said:


> When I pointed out that the HD DVR going back had dual tuners and I wasn't being charged for a second line - he said - well you were being charged $9.95 a month for it - and apparently the $9.95 covered the second line too.
> 
> I think it's mostly BS - but that's what I heard.


Not mostly BS - totally BS.

The $9.95 was for the DVR rental - there was no outlet fee because it was the first box on your package and the digital packages include the box for "free".


----------



## jfh3

If you are calling 800-COMCAST, remember to ask the CSR which call center they are in. There are 25 (IIRC) across the country and I think one in Canada. Although they generally try to route calls to the closest to you geographically, if there is high call volume, you could be talking to a rep that knows little about your area.


----------



## maharg18

My install experience so far...

I pick up 2 cards yesterday at my local Comcast office, no questions asked.

Tonight, I call the number provided, and get connected to a very rude woman who basically tells me that the local Comcast people are idiots for giving me the cards, and that I MUST have a professional install. I asked why I couldn't do it. 

She said, "well, they have to hook it up to a computer-thingy". 

I said, "I don't think so, you just have to send a signal down to activate it". 

She says "Well, that's not going to work, let me transfer you to the cable internet department!". Obviously at this point she was already tired of me.

So, I get connected to a very nice guy in the internet department, and try as he might he was unable to get me fully configured. He sent the initialization signal multiple times, but I still keep coming up with "MISSING_PROGRAM_REKEY". 

He tries totally removing the cards from my account and starting over, same thing. So now I sit here waiting for a "tech" to show up Friday between 8 - 12. Hopefully he will know what he's doing.


----------



## tunnelengineer

bump


----------



## amjustice

daveinchicago said:


> I had been browsing this thread while on the phone with a CSR for Comcast here in Chicago. After a few conversations between the CSR and the supervisor, I got this pricing:
> 
> First card free.
> Second card $5.99 per month.
> 
> $15.99 per card activation/installation.
> 
> I have my appointment scheduled for Tuesday and will report back (time permitting) if my bill shows anything different.


Call back and get them to take the second card fee off, explain that it isnt really a second outlet and that both cards are going to the same box. There is no reason you should have to pay an extra monthly charge for that card


----------



## Bodshal

Hm, noticed one small problem with my cable cards. They map the channel for INHD to NFLNET HD. The mapping for the NFL channel itself is fine. Bah. No doubt it's a mapping issue, so I'll have to convince Comcast it's their problem. It's the only such problem I've found so far though.

(Not least because I value INHD more than any sports channel)

Chris.


----------



## southerndoc

Two cards from Comcast New England (New Haven, CT area)... first is free, second is $2.75/month. $15 install fee.

Both cards are working great. I did have some glitches in the installation (mainly from getting them to bring the cards). See the Comcast Connecticut thread if you're interested.


----------



## dorktivo

Went to Comcast. Dropped off the comcast digital hd pvr, picked up two cablecards. No charge for either cards, no monthly fee for them. Went home, powered up the S3 with only one card loaded, did the guided setup. Rebooted the unit, popped in the second card. I called Comcast to do a reset of the cablecards, the guy did that, rebooted the S3, all is well.

I don't see that anybody here did a self-install. It's about as easy as it gets.

The lady giving me the cards asked bout why someone would spend $800 for a box when you can rent theirs for $10. Also, she asked what do you do if the box dies, does Tivo replace it for free? In defense of Comcast, I have had two boxes die, and they just replace them. It's hard to argue with the logic that it is more cost-effective to rent the Comcast box. Without Tivo-To-Go and Multi-Room-Viewing, about the only thing I can do with this is stream audio and pictures, but my Xbox can do that already, and the Xbox does it better: it can stream music and pictures at the same time...the pictures are also pseudo-animated.


----------



## classicX

dorktivo said:


> The lady giving me the cards asked bout why someone would spend $800 for a box when you can rent theirs for $10. Also, she asked what do you do if the box dies, does Tivo replace it for free? In defense of Comcast, I have had two boxes die, and they just replace them. It's hard to argue with the logic that it is more cost-effective to rent the Comcast box. Without Tivo-To-Go and Multi-Room-Viewing, about the only thing I can do with this is stream audio and pictures, but my Xbox can do that already, and the Xbox does it better: it can stream music and pictures at the same time...the pictures are also pseudo-animated.


What did you tell her?


----------



## shady

Has anyone managed to get 2 Cablecards and a settop box for free from Comcast (as it states you can do in the FAQ that btwx forwarded?


----------



## jfh3

dorktivo said:


> In defense of Comcast, I have had two boxes die, and they just replace them. It's hard to argue with the logic that it is more cost-effective to rent the Comcast box.


There's a reason the return/failure rate of the 6412's is so high - even in a well-ventilated area, the box gets hot enough to fry food on, since there's no fan.

I don't usually get extended warranties, but did with the Series 3 boxes.


----------



## dorktivo

classicX said:


> What did you tell her?


I just shrugged and said I like the Tivo product more than their box. I guess it is just brand loyalty. I would be hard-pressed to come up with a compelling reason to shell out $1K for a box that one can rent with SIMILAR features for $10/month and get free replacements.


----------



## Brainiac 5

dorktivo said:


> I just shrugged and said I like the Tivo product more than their box. I guess it is just brand loyalty. I would be hard-pressed to come up with a compelling reason to shell out $1K for a box that one can rent with SIMILAR features for $10/month and get free replacements.


If they ask me this I'll try to phrase my answer in a nice way, but basically I'll say that I really do just dislike their box that much.


----------



## Bighouse

shady said:


> Has anyone managed to get 2 Cablecards and a settop box for free from Comcast (as it states you can do in the FAQ that btwx forwarded?


I have an appointment for TWO cable card installations on Sept 29. Both are free for me, but there's a $16.99 installation fee I believe.


----------



## dobbie1

After a week of stonewalling, I finally was able to get the local Comcast office to return my calls. I can't pick the cards up myself, but do have an installation date of Sept 29, 8:30 -10:00. Installation fee of $10.00 and a per card charge of $1.75 monthly.


----------



## sommerfeld

dorktivo said:


> I just shrugged and said I like the Tivo product more than their box. I guess it is just brand loyalty. I would be hard-pressed to come up with a compelling reason to shell out $1K for a box that one can rent with SIMILAR features for $10/month and get free replacements.


 - brand loyalty
- same interface regardless of cable provider
- can change cable providers without nuking recordings (they'll love that!)
- THX certification
- customer upgradeable
- active aftermarket add-ons available.
- cool front panel display

.. and bring in the remote and show it to them. (IMHO, only way to top it would be to build a remote with the physics of the S3 peanut and the innards of a Harmony 880).


----------



## stoli412

sommerfeld said:


> (IMHO, only way to top it would be to build a remote with the physics of the S3 peanut and the innards of a Harmony 880).


Side by Side my S3 peanut and Harmony 880 are almost identical in shape and size. The peanut is slightly curved, slightly narrower in the center, and heavier. All in all, moving from the peanut to the 880 is pretty painless. Although I still keep the peanut out 'cause it's pretty.


----------



## aressa

I just realized something, I don't know the phone number to call to have my CableCards activated when I set the box up. Does that pop up as part of the card information, or is it a regional Comcast phone number, or what?

I'm in the Seattle (Kirkland) area.

I had such an easy time going in and getting the Cards from the office that I did not even think about getting the activation phone number. Does the 800-COMCAST number get me to the right place?


----------



## smark

Yes.


----------



## southerndoc

aressa said:


> I just realized something, I don't know the phone number to call to have my CableCards activated when I set the box up. Does that pop up as part of the card information, or is it a regional Comcast phone number, or what?
> 
> I'm in the Seattle (Kirkland) area.
> 
> I had such an easy time going in and getting the Cards from the office that I did not even think about getting the activation phone number. Does the 800-COMCAST number get me to the right place?


 It shows up when you open the the CableCard HD screen.


----------



## 1283

dorktivo said:


> The lady giving me the cards asked bout why someone would spend $800 for a box when you can rent theirs for $10.


In my area, you have to pay $34 for expanded basic in order to get the DVR for another $10, so for people who don't care about expanded basic, the cost of the DVR is actually $44 per month. That would pay for the $800 S3 in about 18 months.


----------



## sharding

aressa said:


> I just realized something, I don't know the phone number to call to have my CableCards activated when I set the box up. Does that pop up as part of the card information, or is it a regional Comcast phone number, or what?
> 
> I'm in the Seattle (Kirkland) area.


I called 1-800-COMCAST and had no trouble. The first person who answered was able to help me out. When you call 1-800-COMCAST, you get a regional call center (in Everett, I think).


----------



## LASchleigh

So, I thought I would share my experience getting Comcast cablecards installed. Utlimately, it was a success despite Comcast's lack of knowledge.

Started last week to order the cards. CSR said that she could only input one card on my account and that there was no way for her to indicate 2 cards on the account. After much frustration, we left it with her just putting in a note on the tech request that I am requesting 2 cards. Install was set for yesterday. Call back the next day to confirm and try a different CSR. Now I can get 2 cards but they will have to reschedule the tech call for another 2.5 weeks out. I said forget it and I will take my chances with having the tech actually read the note that I needed 2.

Tech shows up yesterday at 4:30 in a 1:00 to 5:00 window. Lo and Behold, 2 cable cards 'cause I am replacing 2 boxes, right. Set him straight and showed him the TiVo. "Wow, two cards, eh. Haven't seen that." is the response. "Not sure if it will work. Normally we only support products after they have been on the market for 90 days" he tells me after I told him it came out last week. Apparently this guy must to Internet installs a lot because he followed up saying they don't support windows Vista either but it still works. 

I give the tech the instructions that were in the box AND the instructions printed from the web site. The response? "TiVo doesn't know anything about cable. I am sure those won't work." Uh, ok.... so I let him do it his way. He grabs the remote and wham.... he restarts the box. Not sure why. (He has a TiVo at home so he can get around the menus fairly well). After the restart, he runs the guided setup and installs card 1 and gets it working as part of the set up. After the downloads, etc., he restarts it, reruns guided setup, installs card 2, and gets the card working. He the restarts the TiVo again, runs guided setup again, checks for the HD and encrypted HD channels and restarts again. 

So 4 restarts, 3 guided setups later it is done and works fine. He complains that it takes so long to do. Granted if he followed the instructions, it probably would have been done in half the time. Not to mention it took a while for hime to get a hold of someone to send the signals to the cards. Of course, he is the same guy that when asked if TNT-HD was indeed starting on the systme yesterday, the reply was "nope, not in this area, not for a long time." Tune to channel 926 and there it was! Made me laugh.

Observation: 1 new motorola card firmware 4.21 gets the encrypted HD channels quickly after restart. 1 older motorola card firmware 4.05 take up to 15 minutes after restart to get all the encrypted HD.

That is it. While not the "TiVo" way to install, it worked and I won't complain (too much).


----------



## singletb

Wow, my experience with upgrading to a Series 3 has been amazing so far. I will share my experience with TiVo / Comcast here.

First off, after the initial announcement of the Series 3, I hemed and hawed about ordering due to price. Finally, I decided to pull the trigger and ordered on this Tuesday (9/19). I ordered with standard shipping, expeciting it to be 2+ weeks before I actually saw the unit. In the meantime, I called Comcast to see what the status of CableCards were. They informed me over the phone that I could pick a couple up at their Chicago north side office or have a tech come to my place and install them. They did not mention anything at all about price.

Anyway, I am sitting at work, and a big box shows up for me. To my surprise, it is my new TiVo. I am still dumbfounded by how it got here so quickly, but I won't complain. Anyway, that prompted me to stop by the Comcast office over lunch time. I showed up and asked for cable cards. Initially the lady said only a tech could install them and I would set-up an appointment. I acted surprised and told her that over the phone they said that I could pick the cards up. I didn't raise my voice or get bent out of shape, and was ready to turn around and leave when she said, "hold on." Well, she dissapeared for a few minutes and told me that a tech was setting up the cards for me. Another 10 minutes go by, and she returns with the two cards for me. No charges, no questions asked. She told me that they have been programmed and should work from the get-go. Anyway, I haven't been home yet to set things up, but this all couldn't have gone any more smoothly so far. It's nice to see that my easy-going personality with the service people has finally paid off!

Now, my only problem is that there is a lot of TV that I want to watch tonight. That makes a big conondrum on wether to install the new unit or watch the shows. I can't really do both.


----------



## Bodshal

singletb said:


> Now, my only problem is that there is a lot of TV that I want to watch tonight. That makes a big conondrum on wether to install the new unit or watch the shows. I can't really do both.


Buy another TV so you _can_ do both 

Glad to hear it's been painless thus far.

Of course, you may yet need to call in to get those cards activated - newer cards/headends/something need to be paired to the cable card slots' hostid, which they can't have known at the comcast place (unless they powered up your tivo...)

Chris.


----------



## btwyx

singletb said:


> Now, my only problem is that there is a lot of TV that I want to watch tonight. That makes a big conondrum on wether to install the new unit or watch the shows. I can't really do both.


Assuming its on TiVo, you can catch up with it later. I still have a lot of things I would normally have already watched, but I've been playing with the new TiVo for most of the week.


----------



## Barb

My quote from Comcast...free for the first card, $2.75 per month for the second card. Installation is separate for each card and is about $15 each. Apparently, they need to provision each card and that is something they need to do themselves. I am in just north of Boston.


----------



## tube013

Comcast just left me a little while ago. I made the appointment a week ago, and told them I needed 2 cards. He comes in the door, and says one cable card right, and I say no 2. He borught a spare with him incase the first one didn't work, so I was SOL if on didn't work.

So it was the first time he or his dispatcher had seen the box. But I gave him the sheet and both cards seemed to work. 

When we tested them I wasn't getting some of my channels, and the dispatcher on the phone said it could take up to 4 hours for all the programming to work.... is this true?

I only get regular expanded basic + HDTV which gets me espn, espn2, tnthd, universal hd, inhd, inhd2, discovery hd, Comcastsports, and my locals.

As of now about an hour after the install and after I re-ran guided setup, I have one inhd channel working, and about 3 of my locals out of about 15 all together. I figure I will give it until 7pm and then call tech support.

Reading the cablecard screens are interesting, like one card has encyption enable, and one doesn't, one card says subscribed, and one doesn't. I have no Idea what is right and wrong.


----------



## richburr

My S3 will be arriving today. I called Comcast's 800 number and spoke to a person there who did not seem to be aware of the new Tivos.

I told her that I wanted two CableCards, and she told me that I would not be able to view VOD content with them. I told her that I was aware of that, and that I would also like an HD box.

She told me that I only needed the HD box. I told her that no, I also needed the CableCards as they are required for the Tivo. At some point she put me on hold, and after she came back she told me that she had spoken with a tech who told her that I only needed the HD box. I told her again that I also needed the CableCards, that the tech was wrong.

She scheduled me for an appointment, I have to wait over a week to get one that is outside of my work schedule. She told me that they would need a second outlet, and that there was a fee of $24 to install that. She said there is a $16 fee to roll the truck, but that they would only charge me the $24.

She also said there would be a monthly fee for the HD box. I since have seen that FAQ and it does appear that should be free, I guess I will hash that out with them after I get my bil...


Rich


----------



## btwyx

tube013 said:


> When we tested them I wasn't getting some of my channels, and the dispatcher on the phone said it could take up to 4 hours for all the programming to work.... is this true?


Not in any sane system, but we are talking about Comcast here.

This seems to be a way to deflect the customer and let the installer leave, without the install being completed.


----------



## Omnius

Everybody keeps talking about the FAQ and the "free cable box" with cable cards. I believe that is wishfull thinking and I read it completely different. As long as you pay for a digital package, you get a free cable box. The FAQ answer stating that they will be happy to provide you with a free cable box is just another way of saying you don't have to be cheap and get a cable card to save money, because you can get the full box for free.

I believe you can get a free cable box, or a free cable card, if you pay for a digital pacakge, but not both a free cable card and free box.


----------



## singletb

btwyx said:


> Assuming its on TiVo, you can catch up with it later. I still have a lot of things I would normally have already watched, but I've been playing with the new TiVo for most of the week.


That's the problem. If I disconect my S2 so that there are no splits in my cable when I install, then it will miss all of the shows I was going to record tonight.


----------



## btwyx

singletb said:


> That's the problem. If I disconect my S2 so that there are no splits in my cable when I install, then it will miss all of the shows I was going to record tonight.


Do you forsee a problem putting a splitter in the cable? It made no difference for me. You could always get a buffer amp if you're that worried about the signal level.

What about taking the output from the S2 and making sure its in standby? (S2s do have RF out don't they?)


----------



## 1283

richburr said:


> She also said there would be a monthly fee for the HD box. I since have seen that FAQ and it does appear that should be free, I guess I will hash that out with them after I get my bil...


HD box is $5/month here, not free, and that's also considered an additional digital outlet since you already have other outlet(s).


----------



## Ereth

I thought I'd add my own experience, at least so far. My S3 isn't here yet, but the tracking number says it'll be here tomorrow.

I originally called Comcast the day the S3 was announced and was told that I could not pick up the Cablecards myself but had to have it installed, at $29.95 per cablecard. Since I didn't know when the S3 would be in, I didn't schedule the install. 

So last night I called to schedule that install and they inform me that I CAN just go get them if I want. But they were closed right then.

So I went down this morning on my way to work and they gave me two Cablecards. I only have the very minimum cable necessary to drive my cablemodem, so she told me the Cablecards would be $9.95 each. I said cablecards should be free and then we realized she was including the cost of the new HD service that I didn't have at that point, so that was fine (though I argued I should only get charged once, not twice, since it's one box, she wasn't having any of that).

I won't get anything but local channels in HD at this level, and the next level is about $45/month more than I'm paying, so I'm going to stick at this level until I see what it can do. 

But I have the Cablecards and will install them myself tomorrow night. Both are Motorola, but I can't tell the firmware version, of course.


----------



## AdamSKahn

I live in Palo Alto, CA (halfway between San Francisco and San Jose). I called 1-800-945-2288. I told the technician I needed 2 cable cards installed. He figured out right away that I must have one of the new TiVos because they've been getting a lot of calls. He said that there was a one time $15.99 installation cost and that both cards were free of charge. I don't think this information was a fluke because this is the same information I received when I called Comcast on the 14th, the day I ordered my TiVo (however I did not set an appointment up at the time since I did not know when the unit would arrive). The only downside is that they've been getting so many request that the earliest they can come is October 11th. However the technician left a note for his dispatcher to see if they might be able to schedule an earlier appointment.

Also, he said the reason that a technician had to install the cards is because when they used to let customers install them on their own, the customers would often damage the cards since they are apparently very sensitive.


----------



## xtoph

De-lurking to share my relatively positive experience... about 24 hours after deciding to get an S3, I'm all set. Not bad at all.


Decided yesterday I could justify getting an S3. Best Buy and Circuit City were out (or not yet stocking them), but each of the two Ultimate Electronics I called had a couple in stock. (This is in the Lakewood, Colorado area.)

On the way home from UE I stopped at the closest Comcast office and asked for a couple cable cards. Was told only tech can install them, but they set up an appointment for the next morning (today!)

Tech was running late, and this was the first S3 he'd seen, but he was game to make it work. The cable cards looked shiny-new -- Motorola branding only, firmware version 4.21 on each.

He was willing to follow the TiVo instruction sheet, except for the "wait for the grey screen" step -- he poked around in the Cable Card menu and hit "Hunt" over and over until the numbers came up (probably not needed.)

The person he called to activate the first card did so quickly, and the card got its channels within a minute of the call. The tech tested a few channels from every "batch" including premiums, HD, etc. No problems.

Card 2 was slightly more complicated because when he called he spoke with a different person who was skeptical of the whole scenario, and asked to have it explained to him a few times. Then he said the work order had been entered wrong and he had to re-enter it before he could assign me the second card, But after the red tape was cut, the activation went smoothly and the tech again tested almost every channel. Then he handed the remote back to me so I could redo the guided setup, and all is well!

I'm upgrading from two single-tuner S2s, each with a cable box attached to it -- so I'm replacing 4 boxes & remotes with 1. Joy.

Next week I'll return the cable boxes to the local office and ask/argue about what all this is going to cost. I was afraid to have that conversation before the cards were installed and working, lest I turn an ally into an enemy...


----------



## Jharrington

Here in Sarasota FL they want to charge me a 49.95 instalation fee and 19.95 per moth for the 1st card and 11.95 a month for the second card. No pick-ups allowed. How is it that people get these for free in some areas and it costs more than 30.00 here? 

Is there anything I can do? Anyone else in the area experiencing this? What could I possibly say or do to get them to lower these outragous fees? This is by far the highest price I've seen on these boards. 

They told me if I keep my STB they would lower the price of the cards to 11.95 each per month...wow...how kind. I'm in a crappy apartment complex that only has Comcast for available service but if I could...bye bye Comcast. First thing I do when I move is get a new provider.


----------



## dlstrick

After reading several posts about the confused nightmare that is Comcast, I called to set an appointment to get 2 cablecards in advance of the arrival of my Series 3. I call Comcast on 9/20. First, the rep tells me that they can only issue one card per customer. Then it changed to one card per television set. Then, the Rep goes into how he has received an advisement from the Tech Department that the cablecards used in Northern VA. are not configured to be used with TiVo. After trying to explain the Cable Labs standard and asking why would VA have different cablecards than the rest of the Comcast network, the Rep told me that he was trying to give me some "understanding" of how things worked, and that he would not issue the cablecards because they will not work with TiVo. Realizing that I had come to a rude brick wall, I asked for a supervisor, and he said there was not one. Will take up that fight on another front. Called Comcast today after reading this thread, and the new Rep, after reading the history of my last phone call, goes into the exact same routine as the first one. Cablecards in Northern VA. will not work with TiVo, we will issue you one card only even if we decide to provide it. After wrangling with this piece of work, she finally relents, sets up the appointment, and tells me she is going to charge me $24.95 to "roll the truck out to prove that the cablecards won't work." They are charging $5 per month per card as well. Has anyone in the DC/No. VA. area encountered this same hostility, confusion and incompetence?


----------



## jay_man2

dlstrick said:


> After reading several posts about the confused nightmare that is Comcast, I called to set an appointment to get 2 cablecards in advance of the arrival of my Series 3. I call Comcast on 9/20. First, the rep tells me that they can only issue one card per customer. Then it changed to one card per television set. Then, the Rep goes into how he has received an advisement from the Tech Department that the cablecards used in Northern VA. are not configured to be used with TiVo. After trying to explain the Cable Labs standard and asking why would VA have different cablecards than the rest of the Comcast network, the Rep told me that he was trying to give me some "understanding" of how things worked, and that he would not issue the cablecards because they will not work with TiVo. Realizing that I had come to a rude brick wall, I asked for a supervisor, and he said there was not one. Will take up that fight on another front. Called Comcast today after reading this thread, and the new Rep, after reading the history of my last phone call, goes into the exact same routine as the first one. Cablecards in Northern VA. will not work with TiVo, we will issue you one card only even if we decide to provide it. After wrangling with this piece of work, she finally relents, sets up the appointment, and tells me she is going to charge me $24.95 to "roll the truck out to prove that the cablecards won't work." They are charging $5 per month per card as well. Has anyone in the DC/No. VA. area encountered this same hostility, confusion and incompetence?


Same here the first time, that they reused to install them, using the local Comcast number. Hung up on them. Then went to the local office. Cards are free, but service to each card is $9.95 a month. I left without scheduling an appointment. Then called 800-COMCAST. Different story. Cards are free, and after the rep looked at my account and saw that I pay for HD on 3 outlets, the cards appear to be free, except for a $9.95 per card one-time install fee. I set up a Monday install. We'll see.


----------



## Brainiac 5

Jharrington said:


> Is there anything I can do? Anyone else in the area experiencing this? What could I possibly say or do to get them to lower these outragous fees? This is by far the highest price I've seen on these boards.


Comcast's FAQ states here that CableCards are free. If they change their story and say that the charge is not for the CableCards, but for the "additional outlet," I'd look for any inconsistency in that story (like would you have to pay that charge if you were getting one of their STBs?).

Also, Comcast reported to the FCC that they are making CableCards available for free (there's a link to this in another thread, but I don't seem to able to find it right now). If that's not true, then they'd probably like to know that (actually we already know from other people's experiences that it's not true everywhere).


----------



## ad301

Here in southern CT, I had my cablecards installed this afternoon. Comcast sent two techs, and they said it was the second S3 they were dealing with. The guy they were talkking to on the phone said that it was the sixth one he was working on today. I'm not sure if that was just for this local area or not, and I didn't think to ask at the time.

The install was pretty much painless, and works just fine. I'm was charged $15 for the first card and $12 for the second for the installation, and the monthly fees are free for the first and $2.95 for the second.

The bottom line is that I couldn't be happier. (Well, once they activate MRV and I get a second box, I'll be even happier.) This is a great box, the picture is fantastic. It really makes the D* picture, as seen using my hr10-250s, look really poor by comparison.


----------



## JoBeth66

So thanks to a WONDERFUL Comcast employee who reads this forum and was sympathetic to my plight, I got a call from a customer service VP in the Voorhees NJ office today. Spent about 15 minutes on the phone with me going over my issues and concerns, explaining that the people that answer the phone aren't always up on the technology and don't know sometimes what the correct answers are, they go by what they "hear" and that's not necessarily the RIGHT answer, but it's human nature. He was very pleasant and confided in me that before he went to work for Comcast he was a DirecTiVo user, and he's jealous of the S3, he wants to open up his Comcast DVR and hack it but he can't. 

A few hours later I get a call from the head "CableCARD guy" in Voorhees, he's switching over my appointment tomorrow from the tech it was assigned to, and he's coming out himself, probably with 2 or 3 other techs, to train. (I damn well better not get charged for this truck roll, either!) They're going to leave my Comcast DVR for a month for me to use free to make sure there are not issues - that was nice, I thought.

He's telling me I'm only the 3rd install they will have done in an S3 in the South Jersey market. Nhaigh, you have the honor of being the first, I think - since he said the first they did was in Lawrenceville. 

He also told me that after my conversation with the VP this afternoon, they got onto Tivo.com and downloaded the install directions, he also checked THIS forum and found some of the problems others were dealing with.

So we'll see how it goes. I'll report back.


----------



## nexus99

I have my S3 all hooked up and I am waiting for the Cable guy now... The appointment was from 1-5... and its 4:47. Who thinks he is gonna show in the next 13 minutes?

More to come...


----------



## cschamp

nexus99 said:


> I have my S3 all hooked up and I am waiting for the Cable guy now... The appointment was from 1-5... and its 4:47. Who thinks he is gonna show in the next 13 minutes?
> 
> More to come...


I had an appointment today from 8-12:00, and at 12:10 I got a call saying that they have no cablecards right now (Sunnyvale, CA) but they could come to my house with a set-top box. Hah!

To be fair, the operator gave me a $20 credit on my bill for this trouble, and rescheduled my appointment to next Wednesday morning. And if the 800-operator I spoke with yesterday is correct, my cablecards should cost me no additional fees each month.

We'll see. At least I have roof-top antenna for receiving HDTV that will keep me happy until next Wednesday.


----------



## AdamSKahn

So not only did I have a good experience with the Comcast customer support ($15.99 installation, both cable cards free). Originally the earliest appointment they had was October 11, however the technician contacted his dispatch to see if I could get an earlier appointment and a few hours later they e-mailed me saying they could come on September 25.


----------



## nexus99

Just called Comcast and they are supposed to have someone call me back in 15 mins. (Its 5:16 now).


----------



## aressa

Well, my CableCARD install was completely painless. I put in the cards before I even installed the box or ran Guided Setup. When I got to the part of Setup that asks about the cards it popped up the information about the cards. I spent 3 minutes on hold with 800-COMCAST and then the CSR had no questions for me, he just started firing over the init signals. I got 164.4 on the first card, and then a few seconds later I got 164.4 on the second card. I think the CSR had had a few TiVo installs, because he was completely unfazed by my comments ("Ok, I got the 'good' error, that's good!") I had him hold on the phone until the cards synched, which took about a minute or so, and he said "I'll hold on the line as long as you need me...", so he was in it for the long haul, if required. I kept him on the line until I had HD on both cards (which was just a few minutes), and then let him go.

Completely painless process, probably took 10 minutes total.

Now to re-enter all of the season passes from the evil 6412 and get that dang thing out of my house!


----------



## beergeek2

So far a pretty bad experience from Comcast here.

Tech was on time -- but that was the only part that worked.

First set of cards installed and the tech struggled to get them to work for 1 and 1/2 hours. Never could.

Second set installed and called to initialize them. Got the "good" error -- but so far (nearly 2 hours later) I only get 2 channels -- both local HD channels.

The cards still show as Auth: unknown so I don't think anything is working right.

I've called to get them initialized 3 times now and just don't get anywhere.

Time to try yet again.


----------



## nexus99

Just got a call. It looks like the Modesto, CA dispatch center tried to farm this out to some contract installers and it got totally jacked up. They are suppoed to roll a truck tomorrow evening to see if they can do the install. I was happy but now I am sad.


----------



## Roderigo

cschamp said:


> I had an appointment today from 8-12:00, and at 12:10 I got a call saying that they have no cablecards right now (Sunnyvale, CA) but they could come to my house with a set-top box. Hah!


Guess there's been a run on CableCARDs with all the S3 installs.


----------



## DocSavag

Our Experiences with Comcast in Jacksonville, FL: 

First we called our local Comcast location and asked them if we could get Cable Cards. They told us yes that we could just come pick them up. We arrived at the location an hour before closing and the direct quote from the lady behind the 3 inch thick security plexiglass: "Whats a cable card?" After we got past that she called another location and found that they had them and we dashed to that store 25 minutes away to get the cards.

Today our S3 arrived. We put the cards in and called the local service number to get them authorized. They didn't have any issue with activating them but it didn't work.

We called back to talk to another tech and he immediately said that we would have to schedule a tech to come out. Which we agreed to but asked him to reauthorize them anyway which he agreed to do but then quickly ended the phone with the 15-20 minute dodge. 

For some reason my wife who has about 3000% more patience for idiots than I do decided to call back again and try one more time. This time she got a tech who agreed to stay on the phone for a bit and try to get it to work. She apologized for not knowing more about cablecards and admitted that they get no real training and only know how to authorize them and send the initialization command with no real idea how to trouble shoot anything. 

This try didn't seem to be working either but about the time she hung up telling us she would keep our appointment for Saturday the cards started working. I'm not sure what she did that the others didn't do but whatever it was finally worked and we have two working Cable cards with all the channels (as far as I've seen I've been all over the dial without finding anything amiss)

Interestingly enough only one of the cards shows "subscribed" in the network information but both seem to be working. I've seen others say they have seen this as well so I'm not sure if it is supposed to work like that or not.


----------



## Jazhuis

DocSavag said:


> We arrived at the location an hour before closing and the direct quote from the lady behind the *3 inch thick security plexiglass*


I _swear_ that has nothing to do with me.


----------



## DocSavag

Jazhuis said:


> I _swear_ that has nothing to do with me.


The second place had those security barriers too but they only go up half the way to the ceiling which seems a bit pointless..but frankly the lady who said "Whats a cable card" should feel lucky she was behind a protetive barrier!


----------



## Jazhuis

DocSavag said:


> The second place had those security barriers too but they only go up half the way to the ceiling which seems a bit pointless..but frankly the lady who said "Whats a cable card" should feel lucky she was behind a protetive barrier!


How much did they quote for the two Cablecards?


----------



## DocSavag

Jazhuis said:


> How much did they quote for the two Cablecards?


The first one which we were trading out a digital box for is no additional charge. There was some mention of having to pay a fee for the second one but I don't know what it was at the moment.


----------



## Bodshal

Bodshal said:


> Hm, noticed one small problem with my cable cards. They map the channel for INHD to NFLNET HD. The mapping for the NFL channel itself is fine. Bah. No doubt it's a mapping issue, so I'll have to convince Comcast it's their problem. It's the only such problem I've found so far though.
> 
> (Not least because I value INHD more than any sports channel)
> 
> Chris.


I never got round to calling them about this, but it rectified itself sometime today. I guess either a routine update fixed it or someone else noticed.

Chris.


----------



## Gregor

Bodshal said:


> I never got round to calling them about this, but it rectified itself sometime today. I guess either a routine update fixed it or someone else noticed.
> 
> Chris.


Comcast switches INHD with NFLHD and OLNHD quite a bit during the winter to provide another HD channel. OLNHD carries the NHL. It seems to switch the channel labels, we'll have to see how the Tivo PG handles this...


----------



## mikebridge

the sheet of paper with my channel list shows an INHD2 channel, but i don't seem to receive it, and online listings don't show it either, did they remove it since they printed that list? because i remember getting it on my comcast HD box...


----------



## Bodshal

Gregor said:


> Comcast switches INHD with NFLHD and OLNHD quite a bit during the winter to provide another HD channel. OLNHD carries the NHL. It seems to switch the channel labels, we'll have to see how the Tivo PG handles this...


Cablecard specific? Because I've not noticed this on the STB. If it occurs again, I guess I'll go check on the STB (which is currently relegated to Tivo S2 duty...)

Chris.


----------



## bschott

Since I've been browsing this thread and it's growing quite big, I'll post my comments for someone who may be interested in the results for the Pottstown Area around Phila, PA.

I called the main number this morning and spoke to a pleasant person. I explained that I would like two CableCards and she immediately knew what I was asking for and stumbled a bit in her following words, with her first comment being "You will not have access to HD programming", then I pressed her again and then she said "You wont have any channels above channel 200" Then finally I believe she relented in her push for me to keep the Motorola DCT DVR that I have now. She finally quoted that I wouldn't have access to any PPV, etc. Which I already figured.

Anyhow, as the conversation progressed she told me that theres a 5 dollar charge for the first card and 8 dollars for the second. I told her about the Comcast FAQ indicating that there's no price for the cards, she told me that on Septempter 9th, they changed their policy so the cards are charged (billed) as would a stand alone HDTV receiver.

I said fine, no problem. She told me that there's a service charge for installation and that they'd have to roll a truck as there's no way I could install it myself. I laughed a bit, but played along. She told me she'd wave the installation charge and we scheduled a date for next Friday. No harm, no foul. 

Brian


----------



## Ereth

DocSavag said:


> Our Experiences with Comcast in Jacksonville, FL:


Hey, thanks for posting. Good to see another Jax user here.

I went down to the Southpoint office and picked up my Cablecards today. They told me that the charge was $9.95 each for the service (not the card). I only have minimal service, though, so they had to upgrade me to HDTV service.

My Series 3 will be here tomorrow, so I'll keep in mind your wifes patience when I go to activate it! Thanks for the info.


----------



## doctord

No luck on my cable card install. I had one previous installed cable card in my TV that I moved to the TiVo and it works perfectly. State: "authorized" in the conditional access screen.

Two installers, 2 cable cards and 2 phone calls to Comcast to re-initialize the card and the second newly installed card still shows State: "CA Disabled".

The PID's and CCI readings differ between the cards as well.
I guess I'll try the Comcast office tomorrow and see what shakes out. 

BTW, the new card does tune the non-encryted analog and digital channels including my HD locals, but none of my package channels.


----------



## RentMusic

doctord said:


> No luck on my cable card install. I had one previous installed cable card in my TV that I moved to the TiVo and it works perfectly. State: "authorized" in the conditional access screen.
> 
> Two installers, 2 cable cards and 2 phone calls to Comcast to re-initialize the card and the second newly installed card still shows State: "CA Disabled".
> 
> The PID's and CCI readings differ between the cards as well.
> I guess I'll try the Comcast office tomorrow and see what shakes out.
> 
> BTW, the new card does tune the non-encryted analog and digital channels including my HD locals, but none of my package channels.


I'm having similar problems in Mountain View CA.

At first it looked like the CableCard install went flawlessly -- no problem receiving unencrypted local digital channels such as KQEDDT1-5 as well as local HD channels 702, 703, 704, 705, 707, 709.

Unfortunately, it will not tune in encrypted digital channels. I can't tune in PBS Sprout, SciFi, BBC America, Discovery HD, or INHD.

Customer support couldn't cause things to reset on the phone the other night. The tech who came out today could not get either CableCard configured to tune in encrypted channels. Not in my TV. Wouldn't touch the TiVo claiming they have been instructed not to do anything using the TiVo. His claim was that the problem was that the device was not two-way so they can't inspect information from the central office. True, the device is not two-way and so this could be part of the problem. However, Comcast could not configure their own DVR correctly for several attempts. It took two or three times before their own HD DVR could actually tune in Discovery HD.

Has anyone else in Mountain View CA been successful in tuning in encrypted digital channels with a Comcast Motorola Cablecard?


----------



## btwyx

RentMusic said:


> Has anyone else in Mountain View CA been successful in tuning in encrypted digital channels with a Comcast Motorola Cablecard?


Me.


----------



## Desktop Icon

My cable card installation went smoothly this evening, though I felt like I was playing a game of Beat the Clock. UPS did not deliver my S3 until 6:50pm, leaving me just over an hour to hook up the machine, do my VIP transfer, install the cable cards, download the initial batch of program info, and set up recordings for two shows starting at 8:00pm. I figured that if something held me up, I could always move the cable back to the S2 box and finish up with the S3 tomorrow.

The VIP transfer was very quick... maybe four minutes tops. Would have even been quicker but for some reason the rep put me on hold for about two minutes in the middle of things.

Then it came time to handle the dreaded cable cards. When I popped the first card in, the resulting info screen did not display a phone number to call, so I just dialed the 800 number and picked the "I have a problem" phone-tree option. This got me connected to someone who could ping the cards, so I guess it was a good choice. Anyway, I feel very fortunate to have read all the other posts in this thread about the "good" error message and that you can click right past that; had I not known that, I might have gotten all caught up on that screen. Both cards hit right away, and within a couple minutes I was able to click through the channels. This call would have only lasted about five minutes, but this was the first S3 this rep had dealt with and he started peppering me with questions. He was very familiar with Tivos, but not this model, so he was asking me all sorts of questions about the number of tuners, hard drive size, etc. It was actually a fun conversation, and I warned him that he'll undoubtedly be hearing from a lot of other new S3 owners in the coming weeks.

I continued with the rest of the Tivo setup, and was able to plug in my first Season Passes at 7:53! Plenty of time to spare!


----------



## doctord

Update:
Call #3 to Comcast found a helpful CSR that called in his supervisor to help. They sucessfully paired the card to the device and changed the "state" from "CA Disabled" to "Unknown" and the "Host Validation" from "Unknown" to "Valid". Unfortunately I have the same problem of not receiving encrypted channels on the one card. They finally gave up saying they were out of ideas.
The bright side is that now that I have 2 cable cards installed, I have a funtioning 2 tuner TiVo. With my OTA networks and the one fully functioning cable card, I can limp by until I find someone at Comcast that is savy. A call to TiVo is probably worth a shot as well.


----------



## Roderigo

doctord said:


> The PID's and CCI readings differ between the cards as well.


The PID's and CCI are based on the channel that the CableCARD has been asked to decrypt - so it makes sense that the two cards would have different values.


----------



## dlstrick

jay_man2 said:


> Same here the first time, that they reused to install them, using the local Comcast number. Hung up on them. Then went to the local office. Cards are free, but service to each card is $9.95 a month. I left without scheduling an appointment. Then called 800-COMCAST. Different story. Cards are free, and after the rep looked at my account and saw that I pay for HD on 3 outlets, the cards appear to be free, except for a $9.95 per card one-time install fee. I set up a Monday install. We'll see.


 Please post on how yours goes. They are coming for my install next Friday.


----------



## jrog

Comcast came and went in about 30 minutes. They took the old cable cards I had for my two Sony DHG-HDD500s and just put them in the new tivo, called Comcast, gave them the info, and now I'm up and running.

The guy had never even seen this box, most haven't, I'm sure, but it was easy enough. Now I'm enjoying my Tivo in all it's glory. Thank you Tivo, I ... I love you man. 

Of course, working better than the Sony DVR wouldn't be hard, but it's nice finally having a replacement.

-jrog


----------



## singletb

singletb said:


> Wow, my experience with upgrading to a Series 3 has been amazing so far. I will share my experience with TiVo / Comcast here.
> 
> First off, after the initial announcement of the Series 3, I hemed and hawed about ordering due to price. Finally, I decided to pull the trigger and ordered on this Tuesday (9/19). I ordered with standard shipping, expeciting it to be 2+ weeks before I actually saw the unit. In the meantime, I called Comcast to see what the status of CableCards were. They informed me over the phone that I could pick a couple up at their Chicago north side office or have a tech come to my place and install them. They did not mention anything at all about price.
> 
> Anyway, I am sitting at work, and a big box shows up for me. To my surprise, it is my new TiVo. I am still dumbfounded by how it got here so quickly, but I won't complain. Anyway, that prompted me to stop by the Comcast office over lunch time. I showed up and asked for cable cards. Initially the lady said only a tech could install them and I would set-up an appointment. I acted surprised and told her that over the phone they said that I could pick the cards up. I didn't raise my voice or get bent out of shape, and was ready to turn around and leave when she said, "hold on." Well, she dissapeared for a few minutes and told me that a tech was setting up the cards for me. Another 10 minutes go by, and she returns with the two cards for me. No charges, no questions asked. She told me that they have been programmed and should work from the get-go. Anyway, I haven't been home yet to set things up, but this all couldn't have gone any more smoothly so far. It's nice to see that my easy-going personality with the service people has finally paid off!
> 
> Now, my only problem is that there is a lot of TV that I want to watch tonight. That makes a big conondrum on wether to install the new unit or watch the shows. I can't really do both.


Well, things ended up going pretty well last night. No, the cards weren't ready to go as soon as I popped them in. I called Comcast customer service, who in-turn put me in contact with their CableCard expert. He was awesome, and seemed to actually know what he was doing. Anyway, it took a few re-boots, but things eventually worked. The guy even gave me their office number, and told me to call if I ever had a problem and leave a message. It is in the Chicagoland area, so if anyone wants the number, just e-mail me at [email protected].


----------



## amjustice

singletb said:


> Well, things ended up going pretty well last night. No, the cards weren't ready to go as soon as I popped them in. I called Comcast customer service, who in-turn put me in contact with their CableCard expert. He was awesome, and seemed to actually know what he was doing. Anyway, it took a few re-boots, but things eventually worked. The guy even gave me their office number, and told me to call if I ever had a problem and leave a message. It is in the Chicagoland area, so if anyone wants the number, just e-mail me at [email protected].


Thats awesome, good to hear they have a few people that know what they are talking about. My install apt is today, so we will see how well things go. I saw some Comcast guys walking into my Apartment yesterday and tried to get them to come give me some cable cards, but they wouldnt, I guess i have to wait until between 1-5 today, can't wait to get things going though.


----------



## singletb

amjustice said:


> Thats awesome, good to hear they have a few people that know what they are talking about. My install apt is today, so we will see how well things go. I saw some Comcast guys walking into my Apartment yesterday and tried to get them to come give me some cable cards, but they wouldnt, I guess i have to wait until between 1-5 today, can't wait to get things going though.


Yeah, I picked up my cards at the North Avenue office yesterday afternoon. They told me they would work from the get-go, but I was skeptical. Everyone I talked to on the phone last night was phenomenal though. I guess that is sort-of luck of the draw though.


----------



## Bud Green

geekmedic said:


> For those of you not getting satisfaction from Comcast, call one of the executive assistants at their corporate headquarters. It's a long distance number, but well worth it. 215-665-1700
> 
> When the contractor didn't bring CableCards, I was told it would be Monday before I could get an appointment. One call to their corporate headquarters and someone is coming tomorrow morning at 8 am.


I tried unsuccessfully for a week to schedule the installation of 2 cablecards. I talked to numerous sales reps, two supervisors, and even had a Tivo rep on the phone for one of the calls, but all I ever got was misinformation and unfulfilled promises to call me back. I called the corporate number above and the problem was resolved within a couple of hours. I now have an appointment for Monday morning. Thank you geekmedic!


----------



## southerndoc

I wonder how many calls the corporate office will receive since I posted the number?

Nothing like friends in low places!


----------



## wackymann

So I ordered my S3 2 days ago, and called Comcast yesterday to set up the cable card install. I have an appointment for October 2nd. Here are the fees they quoted me:

Install, card #1: $15.65
Install, card #2: $14.40
Monthly fees: $2.75 each

I told the CSR that I needed 2 cards for the new Tivo, and she just said OK and quoted me the prices above. She also warned me about the lack of program guides and On-Demand content.

Note that I plan on keeping my Comcast DVR (3412) for now. I figure it can't hurt to have 4 tuners while I'm testing out the new setup! And it's always nice to have a backup for my favorite shows.

I'll report back on 10/2 with how things went.


----------



## doctord

I previously posted my failed attempts to get a second working Cable Card (I already had a working one "State = Subscribed" that I transferred from my TV). Here is a recap:

1. Cable guy installs card #2, screens come up on TiVo as expected, he calls home but can't get it to work, doesn't have time to troubleshoot it and tells my wife that his supervisor will have to deal with it. (Only brought one card)

2. Second visit by different guy (same day) with a second cable card. Spends his time asking my wife why we want the TiVo when their box does the same thing. Says they aren't supposed to install cards in anything but TV, but installs second card anyway, calls for authorization, says it went through. Unfortunately, my wife can't remember how to get back to the Cable Card screens to check it so he leaves. (Note major clue that it didn't work is no Error 161-4.)

3. When I get home, the TiVo wants to rerun guided setup. When finished, I now have a dual tuner unit, but second cable card does not decrypt channels. Analog, OTA, and in-the-clear digital work, so I'm getting closer.*Card State = CA Disabled*

4. Call #1 to Comcast: CSR has to be convinced to even send another hit to the card. He doesn't want to deal with it, he wants to make a appointment for another visit. *Card State = CA Disabled*

5. Call #2: CSR is interested in helping, but after trying a couple of things on his end result in no change, he suggests I make an appointment for next week. *Card State = CA Disabled*

6. Call #3: Helpful CSR that wants to get it working. He says they are not busy. Calls in his supervisor and although they successfully pair the card to the unit, it still doesn't decrypt correctly. I spend over 45 minutes on the phone with them until they run out of ideas. Card settings have changed. *Card State = Unknown*

7. The next morning nothing has changed on the card (State = Unknown). I think that maybe I would have better luck getting the card working in the TV. I transfer Card #2 to my TV and check the conditional access screen. *State = CA Disabled*
Since I know they had paired this card to the TiVo, I change my mind and put it back in slot #2 of the TiVo and call one last time and figure I'll schedule an appointment if it doesn't work. By putting the card in the TV, I believe it was totally reset. State is back to CA Disabled and pairing is gone (Host validation is back to "Unknown" and Copy Protection Key is back to "Disabled".

8. Call #4: Young sounding female CSR. I tell her no one has been able to successfully authorize the card and ask if there is a local card expect in the house. She asks for the last 4 digits of the card serial number (note this is off of the card, not the TiVo screen. I assume this is so she knows which one to work on.) 
She tells me that she has a phone number written down somewhere for cable card troubleshooting and she will try and find it for me. Instead she finds a step by step trouble shooting guide for cable cards and starts reading. 
Her: take card out of TV
Me: ok (I'm thinking yeah right, it's not in my TV)
Her: are you still getting analog stations
Me: yeah (I know those work)
Her: put card back in TV
Me: ok (It's already in my TiVo)
Her: talking to herself "send re-hit to card"
Her: Is it working?
Me: Hold on here, I now have error 161-4 (I know this is a good thing). Let me try the test channels. Test channels show "No Channels Available". Error comes on screen "No signal on Cable In". I'm starting to wonder if we went forward or backward. Then, amazingly IT"S WORKING! *Card state = Authorized*. 
Me: It works. You're a genius.
Her: This is the first cable card I've done.

*Success!*

I'm not sure if the reset of the card by installing it in my TV helped or not, but I thought I would give you a play by play in hopes that it helps someone else.

At this point, neither of my cards are paired to the TiVo. They have called me a couple of times over the past week telling me that I need to call them to get that done before they do a software update next month. I just wanted to wait until I had the TiVo working before I went there.

Bottomline, if it doesn't work the first time you call, I would tell the CSR to pull out the manual and follow the troubleshooting proceedure that they have.

BTW: They just added TNT-HD to the lineup last night in the Chico area. It appears that it is going to rplace iNHD2 though.


----------



## jfh3

mikebridge said:


> the sheet of paper with my channel list shows an INHD2 channel, but i don't seem to receive it, and online listings don't show it either, did they remove it since they printed that list? because i remember getting it on my comcast HD box...


I'm pretty sure INHD2 shut down around the end of August.


----------



## Gregor

jfh3 said:


> I'm pretty sure INHD2 shut down around the end of August.


Not dead yet.

It's still active on my system. (Comcast near Phila)

http://www.inhd.com/networkSchedule/networkSchedules.jsp


----------



## robus

doctord said:


> Her: Is it working?
> Me: Hold on here, I now have error 161-4 (I know this is a good thing). Let me try the test channels. Test channels show "No Channels Available". Error comes on screen "No signal on Cable In". I'm starting to wonder if we went forward or backward. Then, amazingly IT"S WORKING! *Card state = Authorized*.
> Me: It works. You're a genius.
> Her: This is the first cable card I've done.
> 
> *Success!*


Hey doctord - congrats. I'm also having trouble with my second card - I'm reposting my situation from the CableCard issues thread as this one seems more active:

Well I just had a return visit from a Comcast installer to try and get the second CableCard working and the conclusion is, after another failed effort, their system does not support two cablecards on a single outlet.

The CableCard says it's authorized (I've never seen the 161-4 error message people mention) - but when I try to access any of the channels beyond basic cable and the local HD I get a blank screen. I even get a blank screen on channel 17 (basic cable feed of HBO) - which makes me think it's account configuration crap not CableCard issues.

I thnk it's utter bull**** and said as much - because the installers and their buddies (that they invariably call to say "Hey - have you ever heard of a TiVo that takes cable cards???" to which the answer is always "No...") seem to barely grasp how CableCard technology works.

Anyway - single tuner S3 for me for the moment - until I get to talk to someone with half a frickin' clue! I've put a call in to talk to a cablecard expert but I doubt I'll get any joy.

Robert.


----------



## Bodshal

robus said:


> Hey doctord - congrats. I'm also having trouble with my second card - I'm reposting my situation from the CableCard issues thread as this one seems more active:
> 
> Well I just had a return visit from a Comcast installer to try and get the second CableCard working and the conclusion is, after another failed effort, their system does not support two cablecards on a single outlet.
> 
> The CableCard says it's authorized (I've never seen the 161-4 error message people mention) - but when I try to access any of the channels beyond basic cable and the local HD I get a blank screen. I even get a blank screen on channel 17 (basic cable feed of HBO) - which makes me think it's account configuration crap not CableCard issues.
> 
> I thnk it's utter bull**** and said as much - because the installers and their buddies (that they invariably call to say "Hey - have you ever heard of a TiVo that takes cable cards???" to which the answer is always "No...") seem to barely grasp how CableCard technology works.
> 
> Anyway - single tuner S3 for me for the moment - until I get to talk to someone with half a frickin' clue! I've put a call in to talk to a cablecard expert but I doubt I'll get any joy.
> 
> Robert.


This couldn't be something mundanely stupid like they're using the same hostid for both cards? (they're different).

Chris.


----------



## ah30k

My install *did* use the same host ID for both cards. After all, it is the same host. The installation went well with no problems (other than two of the four cards he tried having problems with the pairing, but he already expected that and brought extras).

EDIT: I was wrong, different Host_ID for each card.


----------



## southerndoc

ah30k said:


> My install *did* use the same host ID for both cards. After all, it is the same host. The installation went well with no problems (other than two of the four cards he tried having problems with the pairing, but he already expected that and brought extras).


 Actually, I have two different host ID's on my TiVo. Your TiVo should have two host ID's. It's like your computer has a different MAC address for your ethernet port and your wireless access card.


----------



## southerndoc

Is anyone else having issues where occasionally (maybe 1 out of 20-30 channel changes), the system shows video/sound for 2-5 seconds, then sound goes out for 1/2 second, and then the screen goes blank?

If you change channels again, it corrects it. I'm assuming the TiVo is getting corrupted data on channel change that it can't handle.


----------



## Bodshal

ah30k said:


> My install *did* use the same host ID for both cards. After all, it is the same host. The installation went well with no problems (other than two of the four cards he tried having problems with the pairing, but he already expected that and brought extras).


They need to be different. It uses it and the cards own address to target, across the wire, the messages that unlock the card.

Otherwise they go to the wrong place.

Each CC slot has it's own CC host, in essence. It's an important point - it was the first question the installer who came here asked: "Will it give me two host ids?"

Chris.


----------



## Brainiac 5

robus said:


> Well I just had a return visit from a Comcast installer to try and get the second CableCard working and the conclusion is, after another failed effort, their system does not support two cablecards on a single outlet.





> I thnk it's utter bull**** and said as much -


Yeah, it doesn't seem to make much sense. Do they wire things differently for digital cable? I only have analog, and to make a new "outlet," all they do is put in a splitter. How would CableCards on the two cables coming out of the splitter even _know_ they were on different "outlets?"


----------



## BellevuePaul

Hey everyone, long time reader first time poster.

Thanks for everyone's great information here, it was truly a huge help. I'm in the Seattle suburbs and got a tracking mail that said my S3 was on the UPS truck yesterday, so I started figuring out how to install it with everyone's help here. I was able to run up to the Northgate Comcast store from work (P.S. -- 94th St. 1/2 block east of Aurora...in Google Maps it's called TCI Cable not Comcast). Waited patiently in line and said, "I need to get two CableCARDs for a TiVo Series 3." The gal barely blinked, and clicked a couple things, checked my ID, gave me the cards, and said "no charges." So, that was easy. Almost TOO easy... 

Plugged in one card this morning, called up 800-COMCAST, went through the "I have a problem" menu and got a CSR. I chose to play it straight and risk that they would know what they're doing (hmm...dicey) and simply said, "Hi, I need to pair and activate a CableCARD for a TiVo Series 3." I said one because I chose to take the safe route with one card at a time. She said OK, went on hold for a couple minutes, came back, went away, came back, and asked for the serial number. TiVo's getting started guide is right -- write down the serial number on the card before you plug it in, because it's not the same as the number that gets displayed. Probably it's buried in there somewhere. The smart lady knew I had two cards, but I explained that I wanted to do one at a time because that's what the Community sez. She simply asked for the last digits of the card that wasn't installed, and then sent a hit to the other one (quick thinking there).

After a minute of patience and seeing that everything said "Unknown" more or less, I got a spontaneous 161-4. I happened to mention that I got an error message that I was expecting and she said "oh yeah, 164-4 or something?" Cool, this isn't her first box...

So I went to Live TV, and sure enough it came up. So she was about to say goodbye when I realized I could just keep this Golden CSR on the phone and plug in the second card. So we did that and it seemed that it got the 161-4 about 1 second after she hit the enter key. Literally we both said "geez, that was fast." So that 4 hours quote is obviously total nonsense, though my first card did take about 30 seconds.

The only part of this that I found confusing is that there's three screens in the CableCARD area that each appear to contain information that might be useful, but unless I go read all 11 pages of this thread, I as an innocent user have very little way of knowing which screen contains the status that I should tell the CSR is what the device says (she just wanted to know so she could know for future boxes) and which screens contain stuff I should ignore. I guess the screens are designed for installer techs, but I somehow doubt that most of those know anything more than I do based on the stories here.

So, now that it has re-done guided setup and I waited 20 painful minutes for organizing the program guide, I have digital cable on a DVR that doesn't completely blow! Best $800 bucks I've spent recently, and I haven't even watched anything yet...

Boy, that piano black gloss case looks sweet, too.

Thanks everyone


----------



## Bodshal

BellevuePaul said:


> The only part of this that I found confusing is that there's three screens in the CableCARD area that each appear to contain information that might be useful, but unless I go read all 11 pages of this thread, I as an innocent user have very little way of knowing which screen contains the status that I should tell the CSR is what the device says (she just wanted to know so she could know for future boxes) and which screens contain stuff I should ignore. I guess the screens are designed for installer techs, but I somehow doubt that most of those know anything more than I do based on the stories here.


Good to hear it turned out well!

Those screens are just dumping data straight out of the card - ie, motorola/comcast "designed" them, so they should know what to expect there.

It was my installers 1st S3 and he knew what to expect on those screens.

Chris.


----------



## Flop

My install went smooth... In and out in 20 minutes (10 minutes were spent showing off TiVo features to Comcast installers).

I was nervous when they arrived with only 2 cards after reading all the horror stories on the forums.

They had provisioned the cards this morning before leaving the office to make their runs, so that did save some time.

The cards used were SA brand.

Anyways, they were a little confused by the TiVo since they hadn't seen one yet. One guy got on the phone with the local office to read out numbers. Guy number 2 inserted card 1. After a minute or so the info screen appeared. #1 read out the info to the local office. A couple minutes later the TiVo prompted to test channels. Worked like a charm.

Repeat for 2nd card.

They asked a lot of questions about why I use a TiVo instead of their box. I showed them how easy it is to setup Season Passes and Wishlists. They were blown away by the wishlist feature. #1 couldn't stop being amazed that he could do a wishlist for the Redskins and never miss a televised game... inclusing classic reruns (why you'd watch an old game is beyond me, but he was thrilled...)

Also, while the specs aren't stellar on the S3, the drive is double the capacity of the SA boxes they use here. #2 was wowed by the (future) ability to plug in an external drive to increase capacity even more.

Now if only the S3 could do PiP...


----------



## Bodshal

ah30k said:


> I'll post the screen shot of my CableCARD screens tonight. The pairing screen (for a Moto headend) displays a host_ID and a CableCARD ID which then get hashed together via some algorithm to generate a unique data identifier used to prevent portability (ie taking your CableCARD over to your buddies house for the big game). For my Comcast/Moto system, the host_id is the same for both card slots. You can deny it, but I'll have the screen-shots to show you later today.


Coo. Seems odd, but if that's what it says, then that's what it says.

It does lead to the ponderance that the posters issue where the cable co said they can't cope with two things on one outlet is related. Some boxes use a single host id, and some headend/backend systems can't deal with that (would be lame if so, if it's supposed to be supported).

Chris.


----------



## Wembley5

jfh3 said:


> I'm pretty sure INHD2 shut down around the end of August.


For me Comcast replaced it with NFLHD/Special Events and/or TNTHD.


----------



## Wembley5

wackymann said:


> Install, card #1: $15.65
> Install, card #2: $14.40
> Monthly fees: $2.75 each


Where are you?

I'm in Daly City, CA (just south of SF).

For me, the truck roll was like $17, and that's all. No monthly fees, no install cost per-card.


----------



## southerndoc

ah30k said:


> I'll post the screen shot of my CableCARD screens tonight. The pairing screen (for a Moto headend) displays a host_ID and a CableCARD ID which then get hashed together via some algorithm to generate a unique data identifier used to prevent portability (ie taking your CableCARD over to your buddies house for the big game). For my Comcast/Moto system, the host_id is the same for both card slots. You can deny it, but I'll have the screen-shots to show you later today.


 Then one of us has a unique system because my S3 has two host ID's.


----------



## maharg18

maharg18 said:


> My install experience so far...
> 
> I pick up 2 cards yesterday at my local Comcast office, no questions asked.
> 
> Tonight, I call the number provided, and get connected to a very rude woman who basically tells me that the local Comcast people are idiots for giving me the cards, and that I MUST have a professional install. I asked why I couldn't do it.
> 
> She said, "well, they have to hook it up to a computer-thingy".
> 
> I said, "I don't think so, you just have to send a signal down to activate it".
> 
> She says "Well, that's not going to work, let me transfer you to the cable internet department!". Obviously at this point she was already tired of me.
> 
> So, I get connected to a very nice guy in the internet department, and try as he might he was unable to get me fully configured. He sent the initialization signal multiple times, but I still keep coming up with "MISSING_PROGRAM_REKEY".
> 
> He tries totally removing the cards from my account and starting over, same thing. So now I sit here waiting for a "tech" to show up Friday between 8 - 12. Hopefully he will know what he's doing.


Well, the saga continues. 2 techs came to the house today while my wife was there (I couldn't get off from work), they were unable to get my existing cards working. They brought two more cards, same thing with them.

They spent most of their time trying to find the cablecard slot in my TV (there isn't one), and messing around with my Samsung OTA tuner (not sure what their reasoning was there).

Regardless, they left after 1.5 hours having gotten no further than I did on my own. They said they would contact the local cablecard "god" and see what he has to say.

Later on I talked to my wife, and I asked her if she could tell if they called a local person or a national line to get the cards activated, she tells me that they never ONCE called anyone. These guys didn't even realize that you must call to activate the cards.

All I can say is that my patience is running VERY thin here, I'm about ready to just take my Tivo down to the cable office and make them hook it up and send the damn signals to it right there. How hard can it be to activate a freaking card???


----------



## canyon

I am in Portland Oregon. Since before the S3 all cablecard devices only had one cablecard Comcast has their billing system setup here that for every cablecard(I am keeping their box as well for howard stern and ppv) there is a $6.95 outlet charge, two cards, two outlet charges. 
After getting thru to a local comcast supervisor and explaining why it should be only one outlet charge his response was thats the way is is in our system sorry. So called comcast corp 215 665 1700 (without this forum I would not of had comcast's corp # as the local superviser said he didnt have it) and within 5 min had a rep on the phone who agreed it should only be one outlet charge and gave me a case #. I also suggested that it would take care of alot of headaches to address this problem nationally which she also agreed.


----------



## williamlroy

Went down to the local comcast office (San Jose) to drop off my moto 3412 DVR. She reduced my bill $9.95 for the dvr and $6.95 for additional outlet. 

Looking at my acct I noticed I had 2 more additional outlet charges for the 2 CCs. I said "Aren't the cable cards supposed to be free" (knowing damn well that I have been told numerous times that 1st is free and second is $.6.95) She said "yest they are, those are for the additional outlets" and I said "I dont have any additional outlets" and " So what are those charges for". She could not explain the reason, so she removed them. 

So I am in the clear on any charges at all for the CCs. At least until someone wises up and puts back the addt outlet charge...


----------



## JoBeth66

Comcast guys here now. (3 of them)

One cat hiding under the bed. One hiding in #1 son's room.

One laying in the entertainment center on the shelf where they pulled the Comcast DVR box out. 

CableCARD is being set up for the TV now, after that's in, they're going to do the TiVo box.


----------



## BTV Engineer

Hi everybody! Longtime lurker here, although I did have an account I never posted. I've created a new account and this is my first post. With the Series 3 I've decided to come out of the woodwork, so to speak.

I went down to my local Comcast office to take care of a few account things and figured it would also be a good time to get the Cablecard install appointment. My Series 3 will arrive this coming Monday, Sept 25th. The CSR told me their HD-DVR was better and held more hours, that I'd lose On-Demand, and that I couldn't get HD without their STB. I said the Series 3 could get HD but I needed the Cablecards installed. She said they just had a meeting and were told they didn't support the new TiVo. I had her call her supervisor and she only confirmed that their cards didn't support the Series 3.

I went home quite angry. I called the service number on my bill and talked to another CSR. She didn't say the card didn't support the TiVo, only that she didn't know how to handle 2 cards in one box. I was transfered to the service department and after a few explanations regarding Cablelabs and "some friends" that already had them installed, she put me on hold for a few minutes.

When she came back she said that the 1st card was free, the 2nd card was $6.95 and the install was $14.95. I have an appointment for Tuesday, the 26th, the day after the Series 3 arrives. Hopefully there won't be any trouble with the delivery. I also hope my boss won't mind, I'll have to leave at noon as my appointment is 1 to 5 PM.

The extra charge for the card isn't a big deal, I presently have one Comcast STB for digital cable with one TiVo, the other TiVo only gets analog cable. It's worth the extra to get digital and HD on both tuners on the Series 3.


----------



## NaVSP

After reading about some problems people had with comcast coming with only one cable card I decided to call and verify that the service appointment I had did note that I needed 2 cards.

A comcast CSR picked up and verified that I was scheduled to have 2 cards, and asked why I needed 2.

I explained that I purchased the new TiVO series 3 and it utilizes 2 cards. She surprised me by saying "Do you have a few minutes? I'd like to learn more"

Being at work I naturally said sure. We spent about 5 minutes on the phone talking about what features the new tivo had, why it was better than the comcast hd dvr, what features I would give up and what I would gain. I mentioned that some of the trouble people have had setting up the s3 and she was very receptive and took notes (even read them back to me!). She said she'd share the info with her coworkers, and mentioned something about a tivo + comcast deal and speculated that they might a series 3.

So not all comcast csrs are all bad!


----------



## ah30k

I posted earlier that my host_id was the same on both cableCARD slots. I must have been on halucenigens, because now the I verify it they are different. I could have sworn that when the tech was here installing them he and the headend tech said the host_id for the second card was the same as the first.

I stand respectfully corrected.
xxx-xxx-xxx-xx6-3
xxx-xxx-xxx-xx7-1


----------



## JoBeth66

Ok, the CableCARD in the TV is still not showing all the channels, but I'm getting locals. Nothing over 99.

Looks like I might have a bad card for the one they put in the TV, that's the only one that doesn't seem to be working.

Re-running guided setup now.


----------



## JoBeth66

TiVo is up & running on both tuners without a hitch. it's BEAUTEOUS!

Card for the TV is bad. These poor guys, I feel sorry for them. They came all prepared for the Tivo to be an issue and it went through with no problems whatsoever, but the TV is bad.

They're trying to find me another card for the TV.


----------



## chadfr1

To all,

Thank you all for posting your experience on this page. I found it very helpful, and when I began the process of obtaining another cable card for my S3 I was prepared. 

Called the 800 number and was told the additional cable card was going to be $6.95 per month and another $5 for HD programming, plus $15.95 for installation. I told them I already subscribed to the HD content (and was paying for it) and both cards were going into the same device, the CSR was not budging. 

I then went to the Comcast chat page and proceeded to get the following quote of $15.95 for installation and no additional fees for the 2nd card. She intitially quoted me an installation fee and a $6.95 usage fee, but then revised it. Having read the posts on this website, I was ready for them and I saved a copy of the transcript for all of you to review and hopefully use to your advantage. Please note I never said what type of device the 2nd card was going into, and I tried to keep things as general as possible. Good luck to all of you!

Transcript below:

Olivia > Thank you for contacting Comcast. My name is Olivia and I will be happy to assist you with your cable tv question today.
Chad > Hello, I would like to request an installation of a second cable card in my PVR. Can you help me setup an appointment and also let me know what the additional billing, if any, will be?
Olivia > Sure, just a moment, let me access your account Chad. 
Olivia > There is a $15.99 installation charge and the cable card itself is free, however there is a $6.95 monthly service access charge applied for the 2nd cable card.
Chad > Can I setup an appointment to have that installed with you?
Olivia > Yes. Let me get the service order set up for you. One moment please.
Olivia > For your protection, I will need to verify one (1) of the following: The last 4 digits of the primary account holders SSN, the full 16-digit account number, or the exact amount of the most recent payment made to the account.
Chad > Sure. *************
Olivia > Thank you, one moment please.
Olivia > Thank you for waiting. I am sorry, I quoted you wrong above. There is no $6.95 charge applied for the 2nd cable card. I do apologize. The installation is still the same though.
Chad > Thank you for the clarification.
Olivia > The first date that I have open for the installation is 9/24 between 2-6pm. Will this date and time work?
Chad > As long as you keep deducting fees, we are going to get along just fine!
Chad > That is this Saturday? That will be fine.
Olivia > It is a Sunday.
Chad > That will be fine
Olivia > What is a good contact number for the tech to reach you at just in case?
Chad > My cell phone number is *************
Olivia > OK, you are set for the installation on 9/24 between 2-6pm. Please make sure that someone 18+ and English speaking is present. If possible make sure that there is at least 3-5ft behind the tv to give the tech enough room to move.
Chad > Thank you very much. Is there a confirmation number I can reference just in case?
Olivia > Job #*************
Chad > Thank you very much for your help.
Olivia > You're welcome.
Olivia > Is there anything else I can assist you with today?
Chad > That will be all. Have a good weekend.

What have we learned? be persistant, document everything, and don't them get away with it!

Good luck!


----------



## JoBeth66

Just got a call from the original Comcast supervisor - the one who told me last week that I couldn't have the cards - he wanted to tell me that they've stopped installing them in TiVos in the South Jersey market, because of the 30 installs, none has gone right.

Except MINE went right, and so did at least 2 others in South Jersey that I personally know of. So I'm not sure if I should believe him or not.


----------



## Bodshal

Jobeth66 said:


> Just got a call from the original Comcast supervisor - the one who told me last week that I couldn't have the cards - he wanted to tell me that they've stopped installing them in TiVos in the South Jersey market, because of the 30 installs, none has gone right.
> 
> Except MINE went right, and so did at least 2 others in South Jersey that I personally know of. So I'm not sure if I should believe him or not.


Yeah, mine went fine, and the installer spoke of a colleague who had done one the day before. The worst that happened was it needed a 2nd initialisation. He said most TV's need that too, anyway.

Idiots.

Still, glad to hear you got yours done in the end!

Chris.


----------



## jward256

Had my cablecards installed today. I spent the last couple days studying this forum so I'd be ready. Good thing!

The installer (contractor, not a Comcast employee) arrives with the two cards, Motorola branded. So far so good. Plugs them in, Tivo shows firmware 4.21. Good again. 

Nothing more happening. After about 15 minutes I suggest that he call in to activate the cards. Calls his dispatcher to send a hit. Now at least the channel test shows locals, although no premiums. After re-inserting cards and another phone call we aren't making any progress. From reading this forum I know the cards are working fine but haven't been initialized. All he can do is keep calling his dispatcher to send another hit. After an hour of this I suggest that he go on to his next install and that I'm sure I can get this working via Comcast. He can't call Comcast, only his dispatcher. 

After he leaves I called Comcast. CSR tells me that someone will call back in a couple hours and see if I need a truck roll. Thanked her and called back. Asked to speak to someone who knew cablecard and was transferred to a tech. I expain that I have a device that uses two cards and I would like to try to init one at a time. No problem. It took a few minutes for her to send the first signal, but I shortly have a 161-4 error, followed by success! I installed the second card, she sent the next init, and success again! I asked if the installer hitting both cards at once was the problem and she said that no, he just wasn't sending the same information that she was.

10 minutes later I get a call back from my first Comcast call. I told him that everything was good and he asked if both TV's were working. I told him that it was a two card device and he asked if I had a Tivo. This was his 5th Tivo call. Sounds like he was collecting info and trying to get everyone on the same page. The good news is that folks at Comcast seem to be working on making this better.

It appears that contractors may not have access to everything needed to make this work correctly. I did get the feeling that Comcast is working on it. Note that everyone I dealt with was doing their best to help. Be polite, and be patient. They are people doing their jobs. I doubt that they get training on every single cablecard device that comes out. Each likely has it's quirks. Talking to the installer it doesn't sound like things go any better with TV's. He has had very few cablecard installs, and some of the installers avoid them. 

One question my wife asked is what would happen if the typical consumer tried to get this installed? That $800 price tag may be a good thing for limiting the S3 to people who want to do some research before plunking down that much cash. At least until the install bugs are worked out.


----------



## DocSavag

jward256 said:


> One question my wife asked is what would happen if the typical consumer tried to get this installed? That $800 price tag may be a good thing for limiting the S3 to people who want to do some research before plunking down that much cash. At least until the install bugs are worked out.


I think that the whole process has to get a lot easier for the average Tivo buyer to be able to get the S3 working properly. Part of that will undoubtedly come with time as the Cable techs and service reps get more experience installing the cards. Most of the people we've talked to at the cable company were friendly and trying to be helpful they just don't have any training on how to trouble shoot these device setups.


----------



## Ereth

Now THAT was easy.

I got home tonight and my Series 3 was here. I called the VIP line to transfer my lifetime and was told that I had got Tech Support and they'd transfer me, and then a recording told me that hold time was a minimum 35 minutes. So I hung up.

I hooked it up and ran Guided Setup. It worked fine so I called TiVo again, figuring I'd sit on hold while I fiddled with the channel lineups and stuff and got right through rep who was terrific and transferred my Lifetime right away.

Then I called Comcast and got a wonderful woman who said my Cablecards "should've been activated when I picked them up". Nonetheless she sent them a hit, without asking me any questions (the details on the screen were not necessary) and after about 2 minutes, I had CableTV.

In fact, I had channels I wasn't expecting to get! 

Everybody was pleasant, and it worked first try.

So then I watched all of Shanans videos and was most amused to see "Bob Pony's music on the "Pictures and More" screenshot. We want to listen to your music, Pony!

All in all, it went perfect, with the exception that I forgot to pick up a splitter for my OTA antenna so I don't actually receive those channels until I make a quick trip to Lowes tomorrow!


----------



## Kurthi

My Install was today in Pottstown, PA (NW of Philadelphia)

2 Techs arrive at 4:00pm. I believe one was an apprentice, the other seemed very knowledgeable about cable cards. I showed them the TiVo and they said that they have not seen one yet.

They began by looking at the wire from the street pole into the house. The installer said that they needed to run a new cable from the pole to the house because the existing wire was old and CC are very sensitive to signal loss. They also attached a gray box to the outside of the house (signal booster?).

By 5:00pm they are ready to begin the CC install. He puts in the first card and I immediately notice it's firmware version 4.05. I am a bit concerned due to some posts here about 4.05.

Because the dispatch que says it will be at least 10 minutes before an answer, we decide to install the second card and try to activate both in one call.

Once his dispatcher gets on the line, he reads the numbers to him and the first card gets activated. after about 3 minutes I am getting all the channels.  

We activate the second card and we get nothing. The dispatcher then tells us that since I had only one STB, The first card replaced it and he would have to duplicate my account for the second card. Ten more minutes later both cards working perfectly. :up: 

To insure my internet is working, I run music on Galleon to see if pictures show up and they do. The installer is totally impressed with the applications in music, photos, and more. His apprentice can't believe how sharp the picture on my TV is compared to what he sees on their Moto boxes. They even offer to take away my old Moto box. At 6:00pm out the door they go.

He was right about the wire to the house as well. Signal strength went from 90/92 to 96/98.

Overall experience :up: :up:


----------



## Wes Mantooth

Thought I share my cablecard story. 

Went down to my local Comcast office on Monday to try and pick up the cards. Asked the lady at the desk for two cablecards, she hadn't heard of the new Tivo but found the cards and entered the serial numbers into my account. The whole thing took about 5 minutes and I walked out with two cablecards. Unfortunately my S3 didn't get here until Friday. So after work I went home and set it all up. I had both of the cablecards in the Tivo. I called 1800Comcast, and selected the menu for cable tv support. The CSR got on the line and I told him I had two cablecards I needed to initialize. He said, "Two? Is this for the new Tivo?" So I guess word is finally getting around. I offered to tell him the serial numbers, but they were already on my account (from Monday). He sent the signal, I got a 161-4 error. I went to test channels and nothing happened. He sent another signal to card #2, 161-4 error, tested channels and nothing. Back to card 1 a minute later and I had my channels. Went to HBO 'cause I figured if that came in, then all my subscription channels would. Switched back to card #2 and now it worked to. All in all it was probably, 5-6 minutes for the whole process. It was really easy, and I'm glad I didn't have to have a tech come over to do it. I had braced myself for all sorts of errors, 161-1, etc..., but I was pleasantly surprised at how painless it was. I hope it goes this well for everyone else. Good luck!


----------



## jdcountry

I am in Sacramento. I called to obtain the Cable Card for my new Series 3 TiVo. I was told no problem. They would have to send an installer to insert the cards. No charge. The big downer was that the first appoint they had was 1 month out!! Changes in service were back logged!!!!!

I'm waiting now until Oct 21 to be able to use my new TiVo


----------



## gthassell

Thought I would post a follow-up. At an appointment this morning to replace the card that was never functioning from a week ago, the contractor for Comcast "refused" to touch my box - told me I had to do all the work - inserting card, etc. - and it didn't work right.

Eventually I got channels up to 99, and when he called the head end, they said that "everything was working fine on their end" and that I was "only supposed to get analog channels with the second cable card."

After a call to the National corporate office, the Chicago area corporate office was rather nice, calling me several times, and arranged for a tech to support / troubleshoot over the phone, conferenced in with their MIS department.

What I was able to discover is that the 4th menu down on the Cable Card Menu / Conditional Access, the "analog" card had settings / displays that did not match the working card (#1).

After explaining that the bad card did not say Authorized (I think it said "MISSING_PROGRAM_REKEY") in the Auth field, the MIS group did a "hard reset" and after 5 minutes, I had full dual tuner access. Net time from Tivo purchase to Dual Tuners, 6 days, 23 hours.

Now to just try and deal with the billing issues....

Anyway, I can't believe how great the quality is.

Go TiVo!


----------



## TBoyd

I ordered one new CC and already had one CC in my Sony TV. The Comcast guy came yesterday before my S3 arrived and I suggested that he install the NEW CC in my TV to check if it worked. He resisted as he thought it might only pair (my word) with the first device it saw so he just left it for me to install. 

When the S3 got here I installed the first card (old TV one) and got the MMI menu within a minute or so. I never did get the 161-4 error message. I called Comcast and they "hit" it and after a bit I got channels. I tested several and all seemed fine. 

I repeated the process with the new card and again didn't get the 161-4 error. Again channels were present a minute or less after they sent the hit. 

I was a happy guy. Had many SD channels and all the right HD channels, including the HBO/Starz premiums that I'd ordered. 

I completed guided setup and proceeded to watch some HD. I also dialed into the Tivo server a few more times to get all the guide data and eventually got the 1a software upgrade. 

Today after work I tried to look at a few more channels and discovered that I get almost everything I had last night but that virtually all the Extended Basic channels were black or very snowy.

I called Comcast and asked them to hit both cards and the rep did. No aparent change. She went away and came back and suggested I power down and remove the cards and then power back up. I did that. 

Putting first card back in I was NOT able to get the MMI menu again. Same with card two. Hitting both cards again did not produce a change. I suggested that she de-authorize Extended Basic and turn it back on again. She said that wouldn't help and she refused to 'hit' the cards again as she thought too many hits might screw them up. She wants to roll a truck. Seems to me the other option is to call back hoping to get more knowledgeable rep. 

I'm now actually most worried about a big blue and orange "Hunt" display on the CC Network Setup screen for both cards. I also had to re-do guided setup after re-inserting the cards. --- (new edit) The second card now says "MISSING_PROGRAM_REKEY"

I searched for 'missing' in this forum and see that some folks are missing channels too. Any ideas what gives? 

Thanks


----------



## fsponge

I'm in Arlington Heights, IL (Chicago suburb) and just called 1-800-COMCAST to ask about getting CableCards for my S3. I carefully explained to the rep that I would like to give back my current Motorola box and get 2 CableCards from Comcast to install into the S3.

She told me "Sir, we don't have CableCards for TiVo, you'll have to go to Best Buy or Circuit City to get those". I felt sorry for her, I got the impression that a lot of people call there asking to buy TiVo. I tried to give her a break and told her "I'm sure I'm not explaining this very well. I want to give back my cable box and start using my new TiVo Series 3 as a cable box. Comcast has two little cards that slide into my TiVo that turn it into a cable box."

There was enough silence on the other end of the line that I actually thought she hung up on me. I finally asked her if she was still there, and she explained that she was "looking it up". 

After a few more minutes, she agreed that Comcast would provide me with the CableCards, but that she couldn't give me any more information because a supervisor would need to "close out the open ticket" on my phone service first. Surprising, since I have no problems with my Comcast phone service. Anyway, a supervisor is supposed to call me back sometime in the middle of the night. It's 12:25am now.

Not too good so far!


----------



## btwyx

TBoyd said:


> Today after work I tried to look at a few more channels and discovered that I get almost everything I had last night but that virtually all the Extended Basic channels were black or very snowy.


It sounds like you're getting analog basic channels. Comcast may be simulcasting digital on your cable, which community are you in? You might do better if you could get the digital channels instead. Tech support can't help you in this, they're totally clueless, if you do want digital, you can go to your local office and ask for a DCT700 box. That's a digtial only box and putting that on your account causes them to switch the basic channels to digital. You don't even need to take the box away, they just have to note it on your account.


----------



## TBoyd

btwyx said:


> It sounds like you're getting analog basic channels. Comcast may be simulcasting digital on your cable, which community are you in? You might do better if you could get the digital channels instead. Tech support can't help you in this, they're totally clueless, if you do want digital, you can go to your local office and ask for a DCT700 box. That's a digtial only box and putting that on your account causes them to switch the basic channels to digital. You don't even need to take the box away, they just have to note it on your account.


Hmm, interesting. But I AM getting HD Digitals fine and even non-HD Digitals. Would your diagnosis still apply?


----------



## btwyx

TBoyd said:


> Hmm, interesting. But I AM getting HD Digitals fine and even non-HD Digitals. Would your diagnosis still apply?


Yes. They broadcast basic as analog for compatibility. Simulcasting is the first step in going all digital.

You can check if a channel is digital by:

Hit record, if it offers quality settings, its analog.
Check cable signal strength. If it shows up, its digital
Check: Messages & Settings -> Account and System information -> Diagnostics. Look for "modulation" on your tuner, if its QAM its digital, if its unknown, its analog.

I would be really surprised if you didn't get analog basic.


----------



## TBoyd

Yea, it appears that basic and limited basic are analog. Although even my digital channels, both SD and HD, show 'unknown' for modulation. 

So you're just saying that simulcasting, both analog and digital, would make my reception of just one block of analog stuff be less reliable? Aren't lots of places in the Bay Area like mine?

Thanks for the replies, by the way.


----------



## yunlin12

TBoyd said:


> (new edit) The second card now says "MISSING_PROGRAM_REKEY"
> 
> I searched for 'missing' in this forum and see that some folks are missing channels too. Any ideas what gives?
> 
> Thanks


I just got 2 cards installed today. The installer was in a hurry, and the girl he talked to at the other end had no clue. The installer said that no device pairing is required, does that sound normal? I'm in San Jose willow glen / almaden valley area. Anyone else here got it installed yet? After the girl on the other end said she activated the cards, the two cards do seem to at least got the channel lineup. However, I'm not getting anything besides local, PBS, HD local, and ESPN HD ESPN2 HD. It looks like I have nothing besides basic cable. Funny I guess ESPN HD is broadcasted in the clear. Mine also says

Connected:yes, EnabledByCP:no
Auth: MISSING_PROGRAM_REKEY
CA enable: not possible

These 3 lines in my Conditional Access menu don't look very good to me. They are doing atruck roll tomorrow, so will se what happens.

BTW, everything was going so well. I ordered on Tue this week, with 4-6 day deliver, figure people are waiting for cable card install anyway. But lo-and-behold, there's a box sitting on my porch Thur morning. It could've even been delivered Wed for all I know. Don't know how Tivo got a box to me in 1 day (sorry for you guys with ordering problem, hope you all getting your S3 soon). I'm not thrilled that the delivery left it, but just happy it showed up none-the-less. I called Comcast on Thur, and got an appointment Fri am. I didn't think I could get this lucky. So I guess lady luck was just teasing me.


----------



## btwyx

TBoyd said:


> my digital channels, both SD and HD, show 'unknown' for modulation.


Are you sure you're looking at the right tuner? Digtial channels should be QAM.


> So you're just saying that simulcasting, both analog and digital, would make my reception of just one block of analog stuff be less reliable? Aren't lots of places in the Bay Area like mine?


The simulcasting shoudln't make a difference to the analog. However, my experience is they're clueless at fixing analog problems, and I prefer to have digital channels. You might still have a channel block on the line somewhere, so getting them to look at it might be profitable. I just couldn't be bothered and (eventually) got them to switch me to analog.

How are the signal strengths on the digital channels? You may have a problem on all channels, but it only shows up on analog. My signal strengths are in the 96-100 range.


----------



## TBoyd

Digital signal strength is mostly solid 97-99 for the channels I've checked, with a couple down to 92-94.


----------



## KidGloves

Comcast tech (not contractor) came onsite today to install. Never seen the Tivo, told me when he walked in that he 'guarenteed he'd be back' due to Cablecard problems he had experienced (none with the Tivo). In 10 minutes, we were up and running, absolutely no problems. I'm in Southeast Michigan area (Detroit suburb). 16.95 for the service call to haul way the OMFG terrible Moto PVR's and install the Cable cards. I had to haggle on the phone to convince them that I should only have to pay one 'digital outlet fee' of 6.95, since both cablecards are going in the same device, and said device only connects to 'one outlet'. 

I also got rid of the Digital Silver package I had (70.99 / month!) and went down to limited basic ($9.99) + digital outlet ($6.95) so my total bill should be $16.90 + tax every month. I only watch my local HD channels anyway, so I might has well recoup my 1k investment in this Tivo.


----------



## Gerhard

bwherry said:


> Or Confused
> 
> I spoke with Comcast in Denver today (Rob in Technical Support/Sales Support) and was told that the cards are free. I can pick them for a "digital self install" at no charge. The full HD package with HBO/Starz was 85/month (plus all the other HD and std channgels)...
> 
> so I then said: its just 85/month total? their answer was no. There is a service fee of 9.95 for each card per month. so add 19.90/month.
> 
> So my question now is whether the charges for cable cards were negotiated by Comcast with each Metropolitan entity as a part of their overall agreeement for the service they provided to each area....
> 
> anyone have any ideas?


Just tell him that he ComCast site says they are free. Period. ...then refer him to their own website:

http://www.comcast.com/customers/faq/FaqDetails.ashx?ID=2651


----------



## Gerhard

Well, I'm still sorting through all the other posts, but I figured that I'd she my ex-roommates story:

"Mike" call ComCast to get a set of CableCARDs for his Tivo S3.

When he told the woman on the phone that it was a Tivo 3, she said "We don't give out CalbeCARDs for Tivos."

Mike then asked what she meant, and the woman was adament that if it wasn't a TV, then ComCast was not giving him CableCARDs.

Mike then dropped the "FCC" bomb and said:

"You are required by the FCC to provide CableCards to for ANY device that is CableLABs certified, which the Tivo Series 3 is."

The lady immediately changed her story and told him he could go and pick up the cards at the local ComCast service center.

At this point, I'm begining to think that ComCast is PURPOSEFULLY attempting to deny CableCARDs to customers. I'm also starting to think that maybe we should be contacting the FCC about this...

Gerhard


----------



## Gerhard

stoli412 said:


> Side by Side my S3 peanut and Harmony 880 are almost identical in shape and size. The peanut is slightly curved, slightly narrower in the center, and heavier. All in all, moving from the peanut to the 880 is pretty painless. Although I still keep the peanut out 'cause it's pretty.


To follow that up, even though it's off topic:

The Harmony remote can control ALL of you equipment.

I have a Denon 3600 head unit, but it's old enough to only support the older video modes (SVideo and normal video [yellow RCA]).

So this means that all of the switching capabiliies of the unit are useless with HD (HDMI, Component, and such)...

The Harmony supports macros and advanced programing... so no only does it eliminate the need for more than one remote, it also switches all of the inputs and outputs on my various componets. (i.e. between the HDTV and the AMP...)

As such, I really don't need to go out and pick up a new Denon 3800 series A/V Tuner...

Dell had a instand rebate on them and I got mine for $90.00 new. Great remote, very much like the Tivo remote (which is why it's great)...


----------



## mdreuben

Scheduled a Comcast - Time Warner (Bay Village, Ohio) Cablecard Install appointment for my Series 3 five days ago for 8 - 12 this morning

Last night I pulled my entire system apart, including the old HD Motorola Box, Tivo, Digital Motorola box in order to be ready for the appointment. Configured the remaining components so everything would go without a hitch.

Installed the Series 3 (everything went fine) but of course could not access any digital service.

Took off work this morning

Received a message at 7:50 this morning that they were out of cable cards and would call back in a week and half to reschedule.

Spent 90 minutes working my way up (not very far) through the system so to see if they could at least find some cable cards in the country and send them to me via FedEx or some service.

"Sorry sir we can't do that". The best we can do is keep your ticket open an give you $20 for the missed appointment.

I asked the supervisor for the number of a general Time Warner / Comcast customer service department so I could pursue this further. She claimed not to have one.

Can anyone offer a suggestion of a number I can call to obtain two simple cable cards?

Thanks!


----------



## southerndoc

It's more complicated than that. Each CableCard is usually keyed to a specific market. So a CableCard from the Chicago market won't work in the Atlanta market.


----------



## sonicboom

Comcast rolled the truck out to my house yesterday for my S3 CableCARD installation.

The cable guy brought with him two motorola DVRs and two motorola CableCARDs. I think there was some confusion in the office as to what was actually needed.

I told him all I needed was the cablecards, and that he could return the DVRs and my original HD STB. 

I showed him the S3. He wasn't surprised to see it. He said they have been installing cablecards in about one S3 a day. A good sign.

He let me pop the cards in. He didn't have an interest in touching my unit . He then made the call to the mothership to have them activated. This took a while (45 minutes) but they eventually had it all working.

I now have dual tuners with HD and digital programming in my Tivo


----------



## TBoyd

btwyx said:


> Yes. They broadcast basic as analog for compatibility. Simulcasting is the first step in going all digital.
> 
> You can check if a channel is digital by:
> 
> Hit record, if it offers quality settings, its analog.
> Check cable signal strength. If it shows up, its digital
> Check: Messages & Settings -> Account and System information -> Diagnostics. Look for "modulation" on your tuner, if its QAM its digital, if its unknown, its analog.
> 
> I would be really surprised if you didn't get analog basic.


Hi Btwyx,

Interestingly, I looked at my S3 diag menu this a.m. for limited basic and ext basic channels and they are both now digital with the QAM notation. Might they have switched me to ADS overnight? Hmmm?

I still can't see the ext basic channels though. I think I'll have to have Comcast hit the cards with a reset and then maybe do another guided setup. Sound right?

Thanks,
Tim


----------



## maharg18

Is anyone STILL having trouble getting their cards activated? I'm on day 4 now, and after 2 calls and 1 tech visit, still a no-go.. MISSING_PROGRAM_REKEY is all I get. Needless to say I'm about ready to start slashing throats at Comcast. All the lady on the phone today said was that she could set up another tech visit with someone who "knows about cable cards". Give me a freaking break.


----------



## TBoyd

Maharg18,

Yea, I have that on one of my cards and am about to call Comcast and "dance" with them. Any hints? What NOT to say? 

Funny thing is, I get lots of channels on that card too, but am still missing limited basic ones and a few HD. 

T


----------



## maharg18

I don't have any hints that I can think of, I'm just trying to be persistant right now, which is hard when I have to sit on the phone for 1 hour before even getting to talk to someone, who ends up being clueless.

Unfortunately I'm not getting ANY channels with these cards, with the exception of analog and in-the-clear digital channels.


----------



## southerndoc

maharg18 said:


> Is anyone STILL having trouble getting their cards activated? I'm on day 4 now, and after 2 calls and 1 tech visit, still a no-go.. MISSING_PROGRAM_REKEY is all I get. Needless to say I'm about ready to start slashing throats at Comcast. All the lady on the phone today said was that she could set up another tech visit with someone who "knows about cable cards". Give me a freaking break.


 Comcast has reinitialized your cards? (i.e., take both cards out, insert card 1, reinitialize, etc.)

Make sure that you didn't accidentally swap the cards. With exception to one person on here, most people seem to report that there are 2 different host ID's for the cards (as to be expected since there are 2 different "hosts" for the card -- each tuner is its own host). I played devil's advocate and switched my cards (toying with death I know). Completely wiped out my digital cable! Luckily when I switched the cards back, everything is working ok.

Comcast requires the serial number of the card and the host ID to match before the cards will work. Only a particular host ID is allowed to view content on a particular CableCard.


----------



## ctriplett

I'm in Reston, VA and the 2 Cablecards were installed on 9/14/06 and have been working fine. Even after I replaced the S3 (TiVo called me to say it was defective and sent another one), placed the Cablecards in the new TiVo, it still works. 

Now I have no idea what the bill will be as the technician wasn't sure. He thought the first was free and the second one was maybe $9.95.


----------



## ThreeSoFar

OK, guy came and went and now I realize I'm getting partial success with both cards. Weird, but even on the disabled card, on the test channels screen, I DO get some channels in. I get channel 11 (WMDOCA, it's in Spanish), channel 196 PPV previews, Some of the digital channels (PBS), 208 WBALDT2 (local DT)

On the conditional status screen,

CC2 says:

Connected:yes, EnabledByCP: yes
Auth: SUBSCRIBED


CC1 says:

State: CA Disabled

He's supposed to be coming back again by 6pm. Any suggestions? Should I re-seat both cards?

The Network Setup screen has a "Hunt" option that seems to start when you hit select. What's that do?

Right after first enabling the cards, I had him reconnect some of the cable ends, which necessitated severing the connection from the wall for a while. Could that screw it up?


----------



## grapeape

Tech showed up late, but dropped cards in and worked instantly. No fee for service call, no fee for either card. Now saving $14/month on Comcast 
(and ignoring the fortune for the Series 3 and VIP lifetime transfer). 

Tivo works as expected with the exception of some missing features such as deleted items, Tivo Solutions, MRV, some HMO apps and VOD. The VOD is a
killer, but so I'll probably move my digital box from another room in order
to get Howard Stern OnDemand, PPVs and free OnDemand TV/Movies.
Digital box without DVR is $3.99/month. 

Grape 

For those of you who are not aware, Tivo is offering a limited edition purple (lavender) soft touch remote. Now if I can just get a purple Series 3 case, 
I'm all set.

Watching TV is expensive!


----------



## hiker

grapeape said:


> ...
> Digital box without DVR is $3.99/month.
> ...


You should be able to get the digital box free if it is on your primary TV. See the 2nd to last answer in this FAQ at Comcast here.


----------



## Gregor

maharg18 said:


> I don't have any hints that I can think of, I'm just trying to be persistant right now, which is hard when I have to sit on the phone for 1 hour before even getting to talk to someone, who ends up being clueless.
> 
> Unfortunately I'm not getting ANY channels with these cards, with the exception of analog and in-the-clear digital channels.


Have you tried going to your local office to talk to a tech manager there? I have had good results doing this.


----------



## ThreeSoFar

Specifics on Baltimore Comcast S3 Install:

Technician came near end of his window.

No fee for install.

No additional monthly fees for any of my (now 3) CableCARDs. (I have to confirm this...)

ADVICE: I should have had him stay longer and used the CHANNEL TEST option under each card to make sure I received all I thought I should.


----------



## maharg18

Gregor said:


> Have you tried going to your local office to talk to a tech manager there? I have had good results doing this.


That is my plan on Monday.


----------



## maharg18

geekmedic said:


> Comcast has reinitialized your cards? (i.e., take both cards out, insert card 1, reinitialize, etc.)
> 
> Make sure that you didn't accidentally swap the cards. With exception to one person on here, most people seem to report that there are 2 different host ID's for the cards (as to be expected since there are 2 different "hosts" for the card -- each tuner is its own host). I played devil's advocate and switched my cards (toying with death I know). Completely wiped out my digital cable! Luckily when I switched the cards back, everything is working ok.
> 
> Comcast requires the serial number of the card and the host ID to match before the cards will work. Only a particular host ID is allowed to view content on a particular CableCard.


This is what is confusing me, not once have they asked me for the host ID's. They just tell me that they're re-hitting the cards and then they give up. The techs that came out yesterday didn't even phone anything in.


----------



## nexus99

Comcast finally rolled to my house. They sent two techs because this site had never seen a S3 before. They popped in card 1... got the screen showing that a card had been inserted. They called home and hit the card. Bam. the 131-4 error(I think that was what it was) Hit select to go back. Inserted card two. It took about 30 seconds and anonther 131-4 screen popped. Checked test channels for both HBO and HD content. Everything looked ok. Ran through the guided set up again and then tested dual channel recording with a playback. Everything looked good.

The Cabel guys choked when they asked how much it cost but one did smile and say that any amount of money is worth it to get rid of the motorola STB 

They also mentioned if I had waited a while I chould have gotten a TIVO brand box from Comcast without having to buy it. I guess they are working on a deal to have their own S3 box to replace the Motorola ones.

Oh, both of my cards were firmware revision 4.05. I'd have rather have had the newer firmware but these seem to work just fine. The installers said they had never even considered that the firmware could have been a potential issue.

I am just happy its all in and running. Now I can finally set up all my season passes for HD! Yay!


----------



## ThreeSoFar

Potential issues with my problems?

1) I was in the middle of guided setup when we put in the cards and sync'd them up.

2) My cards have two different firmware versions: 04.05 and 04.21


----------



## beergeek2

Tech visit number 2: Comedy in the morning

A tech visited me and after 15 minutes looking at the box ("I've never seen that before") and I explained it was new, etc. He finally (after 15 minutes) told me that they were out of cable cards and they were back ordered. But he called the person he thinks is the local expert on cable cards. And he had a couple and was going to come over and show him how to install them.

The cable card tech put in a "special" card that cost him $500. I asked him if it was a diagnostic card and he said no. It let him get every channel without needing the card to be authorized. He used that to check that the TiVo actually worked.

Then he insisted that he needed to remove the cable cards and do a channel scan -- possibly a hold over from a requirement for TVs or something.

I waited for that. Then he put in the new cards and told the other tech to call in the initialize. At least he got that part right (according to what I've read here). He told him to have them initialized not "hit".

While waiting the cable card expert asked how much the series 3 cost and I told him how much I payed. (He had already told the other tech it was $1200) When I told him that he, to save face, told the other tech that the $1200 one must be the series 4 Tivo. So funny how he couldn't allow the other tech to know that he was wrong. So he asked the capacity and upped them for the one he "saw". Ugh.

So the cards started working -- partially -- I got channels 1-33 and a few of the HD ones (locals only).

I was also getting the Auth: MISSING_PROGRAM_REKEY in the Conditional Access menu for both cards.

I when to the online chat for Comcast (BTW, I think this is better than the phone support -- the people are much more willing to help) and started talking to someone there asking that they send an Initialize as suggested in the thread Comcast CC Activation Troubles: What I've learned...

I don't think they did that -- but something else.

I then pointed them to the above thread and it clicked with them. They sent the right command. I then got the "good" error (first time I had seen that with these new cards). And things started working just fine.

Whew!

I am so happy to have this box and have it work. I've been waiting since before I even new it existed. But I'm worried. There is NO WAY that non technical people are going to be able to get this installed. Tivo need to step up and let people that activate a S3 know that if they have any trouble with their install to have Tivo conference in the cable company. I would e-mail every person that activates a S3 with this info right now.

Thanks to the forum for the help!


----------



## mdreuben

geekmedic said:


> It's more complicated than that. Each CableCard is usually keyed to a specific market. So a CableCard from the Chicago market won't work in the Atlanta market.


Figures that nothing is easy. The Time Warner web site is a master stroke of not providing any way to contact them other than the standard 800 number.

Does anyone know of a phone number of higher department at Time Warner?

Thanks!


----------



## bap

Just had my CableCards installed here in Winchester, MA (10 miles north of Boston). I originally stopped by the Comcast office in Somerville to see if I could pick them up but they said I needed a tech to come out so they set up the appointment for me. I made sure they specified two CC's on the work order. The tech showed up right in the middle of the apointment window, and when I mentioned the cards were going in a TiVo he got a little excited since it was his first experience with it. He already knew of the S3 from talking with other techs and reading up on it on the web. He mentioned that he knew the cards needed recent firmware - two or three other techs who had S3 installs ran into all sorts of problems due to older firmware on the CC's. The install went very smoothly - the only frustrating part was the length of time he got stuck on hold calling Comcast to activate the cards. Both cards were recognized by the TiVo fairly quickly and I was able to pull up HBO within a minute or so of the cards being initialized by Comcast. I did see that 161-4 error that others reported but just ignored it as suggested.

It wasn't until after the tech left and I started this writeup that I checked the firmware levels of the CC's. They're from Motorola, and apparently have different firmware reversions. (Hopefully that won't be a problem). They're 04.21 and 04.05.


----------



## ThreeSoFar

Someone mentioned online/chat help being easier. I can't find that. Just some stupid automated interview/search engine thing--no person there.

ETA: Found it. Just keep putting "CableCARD" into the automated interview thing and it gives you a link to the live chat. 

The live chat though defaults to Internet problems--have to click on cable.


----------



## grapeape

hiker said:


> You should be able to get the digital box free if it is on your primary TV. See the 2nd to last answer in this FAQ at Comcast here.


Not sure what primary means in the world of a multimedia house, but since I now only have one comcast owned receiver, I guess that would make it my primary. Thanks. I'll save another $3.99. Pretty soon these guys will be paying me to get Comcast. Not sure how they stay in business.


----------



## btwyx

I got the follow up call from Comcast this morning. If I hadn't already woken up I could be annoyed by a call on Saturday before 10am.

There install questions were heavily skewed towards whether the insataller showed me how to use their unique features (remote, on demand, etc), as I don't get their unique features with cable cards I just told them it was not applicable.

I gave my feedback:

. I wasn't amused by their installer not turning up on time

. I was annoyed by them always pushing their agenda, not what the customer (ie me)wanted.

. There signal quality is pretty bad, overcompressed.

. They don't allow some of their potentially best customers (ie S3 owners) to order PPV.

. Their tech support is clueless and doesn't know how their system works (re: getting analog channels switched to digital.)

I don't know if it'll do any good.


----------



## JakiChan

btwyx said:


> They don't allow some of their potentially best customers (ie S3 owners) to order PPV.


What do you mean by that part? Not being able to do PPV is a known issue with using the TiVo as your only cable box, right?


----------



## btwyx

JakiChan said:


> What do you mean by that part? Not being able to do PPV is a known issue with using the TiVo as your only cable box, right?


And that's exactly what I'm saying. An S3 owner has demonstrated a high disposible income, and they don't let them order their most profitable product (PPV). There's no technical reason for this, they're just control freeks who want you to use their equipment.


----------



## hiker

JakiChan said:


> What do you mean by that part? Not being able to do PPV is a known issue with using the TiVo as your only cable box, right?


I don't think you can even order PPV with a phone call on their web site, can you? Satellite providers allow that but maybe the CableCard technology does not?


----------



## keenanSR

Current CableCARD is not a two-way technology, there's no way to send the "order" signal back to Comcast.


----------



## dianebrat

wow.. that was completely painless.. (tho a tad annoying)
Summary:
Even though Comcast gave me some guff on the phone about 2 cards and griping that it will not need 2 installations, they conceeded that a single device install was more appropriate.

Then I got the "but it takes 4 days to roll a truck with cableCARDS" my install was in 3 days, I took the risk and said "the tech will call if he doesn't have cards? right?" which was answered as "yes"

The tech shows with 2 cards, his workorder is off it says 2 CARDS in 2 TV's but he doesn't see any issues with my Series3 install, however he does mention that this is the first Tivo he's installed CARDs in, I assure him it will go well and assist as needed in the Tivo menus.

He checks in with his supervisor just to be sure the Tivo install is acceptable, supervisor says "piece of cake, don't worry" apparently I'm the 2nd they've done in the area this week.

We have a slight concern as the CARDs take a few minutes to show up in the CableCARD menu, but then they pop up.

He goes through round one of the install with dispatch and everything went well, but then he's asked to wait for the 2nd group he has to call to activate a CARD and it turns out the techs have to wait in the same phone queue as the consumers, and it's a 30 minute wait, so we chat as he's waiting.

Then we get to an agent, they init the cards, get an error message that dispatch says is fine, I think it was a 161-4 or similar.

Both cards are ok, and sure enough, I get all the right channels.

Even though he had some hesitation, the tech did great and I said "you can brag about this on Monday"

simple, painless, and I could have done it myself if they were willing to let me pick up the cards, but that's not in place in MA yet.

And I'm in love with the Series3 already, it does so many things the motorola DVR can't even dream of, like the dual tuner swap with independant buffers.. that ROCKS!

Diane
(one of the 200"


----------



## yunlin12

maharg18 said:


> This is what is confusing me, not once have they asked me for the host ID's. They just tell me that they're re-hitting the cards and then they give up. The techs that came out yesterday didn't even phone anything in.


That's what happened to me too. The guy who came out yesterday said he's done it before, and didn't need the host ID. he just called in the cable card ID's. He went staright to the Test Channel screen, then stayed on that screen while they were hitting the card from the other end. When that happened, a screen popped saying something like I'm asccessing a feature which would disable..., then I hit clear, Tivo went back to the test channel screen, and the blue screen with the rotating circle popped up, a few seconds later, I started seeing channel names in the title. But nothing besides the local (SD and HD) are coming in, plus a few PBS channels, and ESPN1/2 HD.


----------



## btwyx

keenanSR said:


> Current CableCARD is not a two-way technology, there's no way to send the "order" signal back to Comcast.


Yes there is. The phone or the web would do. DirecTV can do that, there's no reason Comcast can't.


----------



## hiker

grapeape said:


> Not sure what primary means in the world of a multimedia house, but since I now only have one comcast owned receiver, I guess that would make it my primary. Thanks. I'll save another $3.99. Pretty soon these guys will be paying me to get Comcast. Not sure how they stay in business.


When my CableCard install happens next week, I'm planning to have my cable box and S3 hooked up to my "primary" TV and ask the installer to note this on the work order. Hopefully I can get a copy of the work order and take it down to the Comcast office and fight for free cable box.


----------



## 1283

btwyx said:


> . They don't allow some of their potentially best customers (ie S3 owners) to order PPV.


Comcast's "best" customers pay them $70-$100 per month.


----------



## ThePlungerMan

Ive had many problems and started a new thread to see if there is a correlation between different providers. Follow the link, youll see what I mean.

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=4408993#post4408993


----------



## atl Tivo

I have my S3 Tivo but am waiting unitl oct 10th for my cable card install. I currently have the ESPN College Gameplan. For those of you who do not know what this is, it allows me to watch multiple NCAA college football games on Saturdays. Since this is payperview programming, which was ordered via the phone, will I be able to view these games with my cable cards in my S3?


----------



## grapeape

atl Tivo said:


> I have my S3 Tivo but am waiting unitl oct 10th for my cable card install. I currently have the ESPN College Gameplan. For those of you who do not know what this is, it allows me to watch multiple NCAA college football games on Saturdays. Since this is payperview programming, which was ordered via the phone, will I be able to view these games with my cable cards in my S3?


Yes. Gameplans work like a premium channel, not OnDemand.

What you loose is the ability to order ala cart?


----------



## keenanSR

btwyx said:


> Yes there is. The phone or the web would do. DirecTV can do that, there's no reason Comcast can't.


Yes, of course, I meant the current CableCARD technology itself could not do it.

Phones have worked for 100 years, so yes, there's no reason they couldn't work for PPV ordering.


----------



## TBoyd

Just off the phone with Comcast. They would NOT "initialize" my cards, one with the missing_program error on it, remotely. They CLAIMED that a technican on-site was the only one authorized to do that as it might fry the card and they needed to be on-site to see what other conditions/issues might be causing my problem.

So, a week without full service (I'll get a credit, you bet) and then another "dance" with a technician.

Some interesting things:

- All my channels generally show QAM in the Diag menu, but sometimes they revert to analog. I'm thinking a possibility of a BAD card. --- They hinted/guessed that since the wire is analog, the card does the digital conversion and that might be an indication the card is whacked. We'll see...

- I get most all channels except EXTENDED BASIC, and a few of those at the ends of the listing come in but with LOTS of noise. Maybe a filter of some kind on the line from when I first put Internet service in? Hmmmm. Got to remember to mention that to the genius they send out next Sat.

So, I'm kind of working. <sigh>

Tim


----------



## pyrosas

Got both cards installed today. No issue at all other then it takes more time that I thought it would. I asked the installer, it was his second S3 install.


----------



## ThreeSoFar

TBoyd said:


> Just off the phone with Comcast. They would NOT "initialize" my cards, one with the missing_program error on it, remotely. They CLAIMED that a technican on-site was the only one authorized to do that as it might fry the card and they needed to be on-site to see what other conditions/issues might be causing my problem.
> 
> So, a week without full service (I'll get a credit, you bet) and then another "dance" with a technician.
> 
> Some interesting things:
> 
> - All my channels generally show QAM in the Diag menu, but sometimes they revert to analog. I'm thinking a possibility of a BAD card. --- They hinted/guessed that since the wire is analog, the card does the digital conversion and that might be an indication the card is whacked. We'll see...
> 
> - I get most all channels except EXTENDED BASIC, and a few of those at the ends of the listing come in but with LOTS of noise. Maybe a filter of some kind on the line from when I first put Internet service in? Hmmmm. Got to remember to mention that to the genius they send out next Sat.
> 
> So, I'm kind of working. <sigh>
> 
> Tim


Same boat here. I should have taken more time with him here to ensure it was 100%. This delay is on me.


----------



## DiscoBayJoe

I got my Comcast CableCards installed today. Installer said it was his 2nd one.

Originally i was told it would be a multistream card, but TivoPony said I needed two anyways. I don't see anything indicating they are anything other than single stream cards anyhow so I'm glad I called back and asked for two.

Interestingly enuff, one card is Comcast Branded and one is Motorola Branded. They are actually both Motorolas.

The Comcast Card has Firmware 4.05. The Motorola has 4.21

It was a 15 minute install proccess. Insert cards (1 minute), Wait for cards to initialize (5 Minutes), Talk about my Dog (4 Minutes) and Test channels on both Cards (5 Minutes).

For the first 30 minutes or so I noticed the GRAY background screen hang a little longer than I would like between channel changes. It appears to be changing faster now tho.

The image is Great!


----------



## futcher

We've got Comcast here, that's really Adelphia - or was a couple months ago. Anyway, the local office had no trouble with the concept of CableCards. They said it was a $20 install charge, $1.75 for the first card and $4.20 for the second. I asked for two first cards.  

We'll see how the install goes, but they set it up to have me trade in the POS Motorola box with the tech when he comes, so I'm optimistic.


----------



## Gregor

btwyx said:



> Yes there is. The phone or the web would do. DirecTV can do that, there's no reason Comcast can't.


More won't than can't.

The big reason they won't is money. They do not have the infrastructure to handle calls and push requests in volume out to the headends.


----------



## Gerhard

Ok,

I've been having this issue with one of the CableCARDS giving me the message:

"MISSING_PROGRAM_REKEY"

I tried about 6 times to have the central office reauthorize the 2nd CableCARD in the Tivo 3.

A technician came to the house today, and, very respectfully, listened to want I told him. He then tried having the card reauthorized, but nothing happened. I did, however, get one of the errors with I assume was the "good" error.

Still, the second card showed "MISSING_PROGRAM_REKEY."

The tech decided that we should try switching the CableCARDs around. I informed him that it had to be done ONE AT A TIME. We put the unworking CC #2 into CC slot 1 and he had the central office authorize the card.

Suddenly that card that had not been working for 6 days indicated AUTH: SUBSCRIBED!

At this point he asked me to put the CableCARD that was originally card #1 into slot #2. So I did...

...and after about a minute the original CC#1 that was NOW IN SLOT #2 turned out to have the message AUTH: SUBSCRIBED as well.

The tech was adament that either card would work in either slot. That he frequently troubleshoots TV problems by moving a CableCARD from one TV to another in the same house, and then having the CC reauthorized or "hit."

It appears that he was correct... because everything is now working!

Cooooool.


----------



## btwyx

Gregor said:


> More won't than can't.
> 
> The big reason they won't is money. They do not have the infrastructure to handle calls and push requests in volume out to the headends.


They could even allow you to order it on your free cable box, and then view it on your TiVo. That takes zero extra infrastructure. They just have to send out the right authorisation to let the TiVo see it. I did wonder if I was browsing on demand on channel 1 on the cable box, i'd be able to see the demanded programs on channel 1 on the TiVo. I couldn't.


----------



## Gregor

btwyx said:


> They could even allow you to order it on your free cable box, and then view it on your TiVo. That takes zero extra infrastructure. They just have to send out the right authorisation to let the TiVo see it. I did wonder if I was browsing on demand on channel 1 on the cable box, i'd be able to see the demanded programs on channel 1 on the TiVo. I couldn't.


Correct. I've ordered some PPV on one box and been able to see it on all boxes in the house.

I'll have to order something on one of the boxes I'm keeping then try tuning the Tivo to that channel. They may set the recording flag to "never" though.


----------



## GoHokies!

Smooth install here in Anne Arundel County, MD. Installer was one time, said it was his second Tivo and had several other jobs for 2 cards today, so it looked like he was going to be doing a lot of these.

Dropped both cards in, got the numbers, he called them in and within 2 minutes got the 161-4 on both cards. He hung around when while I redid guided setup, everything worked perfectly. We talked Tivo just about the whole time, the installer didn't know about all the extra features that the Tivo offered, said he'd have to look into getting one himself.

I can't believe it, but :up: Comcast!!!

Looking at the paperwork he left, it cost me 8 bucks - we'll see how the monthly works itself out.

_Edit: FWIW, both were the pastel label Moto-branded cards_


----------



## uksausage

I am in Northern Virginia and I think I have seen posted earlier there is a MAJOR porblem with Comcast here.

No one is specifying the make of their cablecards whish are working - please can you let us know if any are Scientifc Atlanta cards.

After a contractor technician came out with a SA DVR expecting to pick up 2 cable cards he then called in to get an installed around promto (this was Friday lunch time and one was scheduled for 4pm) with 2 cards.

I got a call from installer prior to going to call before mine - great service I thought and infact the call before was for identical Tivo series3 2 cable card installs.
Then got a call 40 minutes later - the cards they have are incomatible with Tivo they WILL NOT WORK.
There is new software from SA that is meant to fix the porblems but they havent goty the software in NaVA

Is this an issue that can be escalated does anyone know?

Given I live 4 miles from the FCC building it woudl be ironic if NaVA were breaking some rules somehow.

I have no idea when I will get the cards now and am "suffering" from the lack of digital channels and HD but enjoying the better output and dual tuner anyway.


----------



## tube013

ThreeSoFar said:


> OK, guy came and went and now I realize I'm getting partial success with both cards. Weird, but even on the disabled card, on the test channels screen, I DO get some channels in. I get channel 11 (WMDOCA, it's in Spanish), channel 196 PPV previews, Some of the digital channels (PBS), 208 WBALDT2 (local DT)
> 
> On the conditional status screen,
> 
> CC2 says:
> 
> Connected:yes, EnabledByCP: yes
> Auth: SUBSCRIBED
> 
> CC1 says:
> 
> State: CA Disabled
> 
> He's supposed to be coming back again by 6pm. Any suggestions? Should I re-seat both cards?
> 
> The Network Setup screen has a "Hunt" option that seems to start when you hit select. What's that do?
> 
> Right after first enabling the cards, I had him reconnect some of the cable ends, which necessitated severing the connection from the wall for a while. Could that screw it up?


ThreeSoFar,

I think I have the exact same problem up here in Wilmington, DE. Let us know how you make out with the tech.

My cards give the same messages you note above, also both are moto. 04.05 firmware version. Sometimes when I flip to channels I should get, I get the cablecard pairing screen pop up. No matter what I'm still missing about 2/3rds of my total content, and I missed having ESPN in HD on a college football saturday!!!!! I think I know the real meaning of "Comcastic" and it isn't good.


----------



## Gerhard

uksausage said:


> I am in Northern Virginia and I think I have seen posted earlier there is a MAJOR porblem with Comcast here.
> 
> No one is specifying the make of their cablecards whish are working - please can you let us know if any are Scientifc Atlanta cards.
> 
> After a contractor technician came out with a SA DVR expecting to pick up 2 cable cards he then called in to get an installed around promto (this was Friday lunch time and one was scheduled for 4pm) with 2 cards.
> 
> I got a call from installer prior to going to call before mine - great service I thought and infact the call before was for identical Tivo series3 2 cable card installs.
> Then got a call 40 minutes later - the cards they have are incomatible with Tivo they WILL NOT WORK.
> There is new software from SA that is meant to fix the porblems but they havent goty the software in NaVA
> 
> Is this an issue that can be escalated does anyone know?
> 
> Given I live 4 miles from the FCC building it woudl be ironic if NaVA were breaking some rules somehow.
> 
> I have no idea when I will get the cards now and am "suffering" from the lack of digital channels and HD but enjoying the better output and dual tuner anyway.


Did you call Tivo and verify that the SA CableLABS certifed CableCARDs are not compatible with Tivo Series 3 units?

...because if those cards ARE real CableCARDs, then there is no reason that they should not work... and it would also mean that SA could loose their certifcation.

So.... I'd consider calling SA and finding out if they really do have compatibility issues or if someone is giving you the run around.


----------



## IraF

I admit I only read part of this thread ... but I didn't see anyone mentioning the prices I was just quoted by a Comcast CSR regarding service in San Francisco.

Currently, in addition to my Series One TiVo, I have the Comcast Motorola dual DVR, which, for $9.95, includes dual HD service. There is another $9.95 charge for digital classic which includes the cost of one "converter/remote."

I was told the first cable card would replace the converter/remote in the digital cable package, thus you could say it is free - but it's actually not - the digital classic package includes the price of a converter and a remote, and you wouldn't have either anymore - so if the price stays the same, you are paying the same price for the cable card as you were for your now non-existent converter/remote. If the digital classic package cost less with cable card, THEN cable card could be said to be free.

Ignoring that, he says if I wanted HD on the cable card, I'd have to add $5.

And, a second cable card would cost $6.95 more.

And HD on the second cable card would cost another $5 more!

So my Comcast monthly costs for dual HD would go from $9.95 with dual DVR, to $16.95 with 2 cable cards!

That is completely absurd! Isn't it?

He swore this was true - but maybe he was thinking "two outlets", not "one TiVo."

Of course this is ignoring the costs of the TiVo hardware or subscription (I would convert my lifetime Series One subscription to a Series 3 lifetime, as I think that is possible for $200).

Are these Comcast fees possible? Was this CSR just totally wrong? I didn't spot anyone else mentioning these fees in this thread - on the contrary, far more people were saying cable card was free, and no one was saying adding HD to a cable card would cost $5 or $10 extra.

I'm thinking maybe these fees are possible - they know if they give you cable card, they will get no On Demand revenue from you.


----------



## Gerhard

Comcast in Montgomery County, MD is not charging me for EITHER of the two CableCards.

However, there are other fees that they are no making clear prior to turning on the cable:

There is 6.00 HD fee, the Digital 5 package for $120.00, and then some other fee.

However, these fees were there before I switches to CableCards. As such, I'm still paying about $20.00 less to Comcast than I was... including the $6.95 fee to Tivo for the additional box.

Gerhard


----------



## wdave

I'll try to keep this short, because my experience definitely wasn't:

Called on 12th, earliest appt was for today 1pm-5pm.
Told them, "Make sure it's an in-house tech, and to bring a few CCs"
They say, "No problem"
I'm around all afternoon.
At 5pm I call asking "Where are you?"
They say, "Running late today, will be there by 7pm"
At 7pm they call, "We just looked at your order. We're just contractors. Don't have CCs"
I call Comcast directly.
They say "Sorry, sir, our mistake, I'll escalate this to my supervisor right away."
I say "I still want someone to come out this evening."
They say "Yes, that may be possible, we'll work on it through dispatch".
I call back at 8pm, "Where are you?"
They say, "He (supervisor) is still trying to make it happen. He promises to call you back"
Evening has ended ... no call back.


----------



## IraF

After reading more, called Comcast again regarding San Francisco. Last time, was told 6.95 for 2nd card, plus $10 to get HD on each. Now, I was told this:

- both cable cards are free
- HD is no extra charge
- just go to the Comcast store and get 2 cable cards, no truck roll involved.

So from $16.95/month in fees for dual HD cable card, I'm down to $0, saving $9.95 vs. dual DVR service. My TiVo service will cost something like 5.55 per month over 3 years ($200 lifetime conversion cost, spread over 3 years). This is Not Bad At All!

I only hope when I actually go get the cable cards, that the prices haven't shot up again .


----------



## canyon

Gerhard said:


> Just tell him that he ComCast site says they are free. Period. ...then refer him to their own website:


Has anyone noticed in the past week Comcast have changed this on their website from ---There is no additional charge for cablecards--- to--- There is no additional charge for CableCARD service 
big difference


----------



## jfh3

Gerhard said:


> The tech was adament that either card would work in either slot. That he frequently troubleshoots TV problems by moving a CableCARD from one TV to another in the same house, and then having the CC reauthorized or "hit."
> 
> It appears that he was correct... because everything is now working!


He was correct, but not for the reason he thought. Either card will work in either slot, BUT ONLY IF THEY ARE PROPERLY INIT'ed AFTER THE SWAP.

Each card has a host id that is paired with an entry in the head end system. Once paired, if you swap cards, neither will work.


----------



## RentMusic

beergeek2 said:


> While waiting the cable card expert asked how much the series 3 cost and I told him how much I payed. (He had already told the other tech it was $1200) When I told him that he, to save face, told the other tech that the $1200 one must be the series 4 Tivo. So funny how he couldn't allow the other tech to know that he was wrong. So he asked the capacity and upped them for the one he "saw". Ugh.


Just to be fair to the poor guy, Weaknees charges $1299 for a 600 HR SD / 60 Hour HD Series 3 (500GB) and $1599.00 for a 925 HR SD / 100 HR HD (750GB) Series3.

Maybe he wasn't wrong.


----------



## crazyxgerman

After the successful cable card install today I called Comcast customer service to find out about pricing.

First lady told me $60 for the package, $5 for HD, and $6.95 per month per cable card. I told her that's not going to happen. She transferred me to somebody else.

Talked to a very nice gentleman and explained the 1 TV 1 outlet 1 TiVo w/dual tuner 0 digital converter boxes concept to him. He agreed that the pricing should be different and assured me my charge will be

$60 for package, first cable card included, $6.95 for second cable card, basic HD channels (702-709, 719-725) included, no extra charge.

My total bill goes up by $6.95 which is reasonable. However, I just saw this FAQ - https://www.comcast.com/Customers/FAQ/FaqDetails.ashx?Id=2651 - and will call them on that tomorrow and see what they have to say.


----------



## dwiller

This has got to have been one of the more frustrating experiences in recent memory. I've been so excited for the Series 3, since it was announced....when was that January 2005? And all along dreading, just dreading any involvement from the cable company....

So the Series 3 comes out...I run out to Best Buy and get one last Friday. Seemed to be the only one in the area. Call Comcast to try to schedule....my work schedule isn't the most convenient to schedule this kind of stuff, so I have to wait until today (Saturday) which was about 8 days after I bought the new Series 3.

Installer shows up right on time...perhaps a minute early for my 11am-1pm appt. He recognizes the Series 3. Immediatelyi starts writing down the S/N off the cable cards. He puts one in.....the gray screen pops up. He writes the information down. He even waits for me to finish typing the stuff into my computer (the host id and data id). He shows me all the cable cards in his little metal tray. I ask if he's been installing a lot of them, he says yes, and I ask 'in TiVos?' He says yes. I was surprised since they had just come out less than 2 weeks ago. He said many ordered online....I figured it was promising that he'd done TiVos before.

Anyway, He sticks the 2nd card in, same thing. I'm thinking 'this is going pretty well so far....it's only been 10 minutes and both cards are in!' He calls his dispatch (I think he was a contractor) and gives the 2 numbers for the CableCards and tells him I'm returning a DVR.

This is when the problems start....he gets transferred to the Comcast number. He's on hold for at least 20 minutes. Then I can hear through his phone, that it starts ringing....great! Well, it rings, and rings, and rings and rings.....no answer. He was transferred into some abyss. While he was on hold, he tuned in 804, 805, 807 my local channels in HD. I saw HD golf on NBC. I was pleased that everything was working so well. So when nobody picked up, he eventually hung up and said that he'd call the stuff in, and then call me back if there were any problems. Said that it'd take about 30 minutes or so to get all the information downloaded.

So I start playing around when he leaves and see that I'm not getting any HD channels other than the local ones. I'm not getting any of the HBOs. No ESPNHD, no INHD. I eventually call Comcast and ask that they hit the cards, since my installer never got through. He does. I see no error messages, nothing. I had to leave for work.

When I get home, I check my channels, still not working so I power TiVo off. Take the cards out. Restart TiVo, insert 1 card back in. Call Comcast. Ask her to reinitialize the card I gave her the S/N for. Nothing. Both of my cards are Motorola, one is v. 4.21, the other is 4.05. Still not working, so she suggests setting up a service call, since she was out of ideas. I agree, figuring I might as well set up the call, and then can cancel if things start to work. Of course I work 11-7, so pretty much no appointments during the week work for me. I have to take next Friday 9-11am, which is a full 2 weeks since I bought the TiVo.

I then plug TiVo directly into the wall, bypassing all splitters. Nothing changes on the status of the cards. Not sure if this would require them to rehit me or not. 

I noticed that each card has a different Conditional Access screen. The card in slot 1 (v. 4.21) says:
EncryptionES
Connected:yes, EnabledByCP: no
Auth: MISSING_PROGRAM_KEKEY
CA enable: not possible
Host Validation: Unknown

The card in slot 2 (v. 4.05) says:
State: Subscribed (just as I was typing this)...I got excited, went to test channels, didn't work, and now the message is back to saying 
State: CA Disabled
Host Validation: Unknown
This screen does not mention Encryption , Auth, etc. Not sure why the 2 screens look different.

I plug TiVo back into the splitter, and try the online help. That person hits the cards for me. Then tells me I am not subscribed for HD service, and that it was cancelled. i'm happy for a second, because I figure if he turns that back on, I'll be all set. Turns out he tells me I need to call the local office.

So I call Comcast again, and I ask the woman to check my account. She says nothing was removed, and that I should be receiving HD. She says she has sent signals to my cards and sees I have an appt. for Friday. She says a technician will need to come out. 

This is so frustrating. I just want to watch TV. I've been looking forward to this for so long. I don't want Comcast here touching my stuff. I wish I could just exchange the CCs myself. Not sure if they are bad, or if it is the TiVo or if someone is screwing up at Comcast. It's 4:33am. I'm exhausted. Can't make any more calls today. At least Comcast has 24 hour support, not that it's done me much good. If I can't get this stuff to work, I'm going to need to return TiVo and go back to that God awful Comcast DVR. Noooooooo!!!!

Dave


----------



## southerndoc

Does anyone know what the benefit is to the firmware upgrade (4.2.1)?


----------



## BarryPCC

I'm a S2 Tivo subscriber and want to get S3 by New Year's Eve so I can transfer my lifetime service. I currently subscribe to MLB Extra Innings package (Channels 771-780). When I inquired about CableCards to a Comcast CSR, she said, "Well, if you gave up your set top box and got Cable Cards, you would not be able to order the baseball package."

I know that all of Comcast's CSR's here in Richmond are temporary employees who rarely know what they are providing service for so, I'm asking here on this thread, *is what she said true? I really want to get the S3 and have dual tuning capability, but I don't want to lose my baseball package next season.

Thanks so much for any assistance.*


----------



## hybucket

Does anyone know if Comcast has any...er, "incentive" deals for dropping satellite and going with them? I'm thinking of dumping D* for the TiVO Series 3, but I'm on a 2-year committment with D*, and am curious if Comcast would make it worth my while. I'm sure it depends on which CSR you speak to, but if there's a precedent for this sort of thing....
With D*, if you threaten to leave them, they'll give you just about anything with their "customer retention" department.


----------



## mchief

uksausage said:


> I am in Northern Virginia and I think I have seen posted earlier there is a MAJOR porblem with Comcast here.
> 
> No one is specifying the make of their cablecards whish are working - please can you let us know if any are Scientifc Atlanta cards.
> 
> After a contractor technician came out with a SA DVR expecting to pick up 2 cable cards he then called in to get an installed around promto (this was Friday lunch time and one was scheduled for 4pm) with 2 cards.
> 
> I got a call from installer prior to going to call before mine - great service I thought and infact the call before was for identical Tivo series3 2 cable card installs.
> Then got a call 40 minutes later - the cards they have are incomatible with Tivo they WILL NOT WORK.
> There is new software from SA that is meant to fix the porblems but they havent goty the software in NaVA
> 
> Is this an issue that can be escalated does anyone know?
> 
> Given I live 4 miles from the FCC building it woudl be ironic if NaVA were breaking some rules somehow.
> 
> I have no idea when I will get the cards now and am "suffering" from the lack of digital channels and HD but enjoying the better output and dual tuner anyway.


Sounds like you are in Arlington. I'm in Alexandria with Comcast and an SA cablecard in my HDTV which works fine. Try talking to someone else or a supervisor. There are no software issues with the SA card.


----------



## HomieG

hybucket said:


> Does anyone know if Comcast has any...er, "incentive" deals for dropping satellite and going with them? I'm thinking of dumping D* for the TiVO Series 3, but I'm on a 2-year committment with D*, and am curious if Comcast would make it worth my while. I'm sure it depends on which CSR you speak to, but if there's a precedent for this sort of thing....
> With D*, if you threaten to leave them, they'll give you just about anything with their "customer retention" department.


In my area it was $400 over 16 months to go from satellite to Comcast. $25 credit per month for 16 months. It's called the Ditch-the-Dish promotion. Don't know if it's still in place, or available in your area. Supposedly they were going to want to take back one of my receivers, but the tech didn't ask. Oh yea, in my area the picture quality was significantly better with Comcast than D*. YMMV.


----------



## southerndoc

Barry, CableCards allow you to get all the content you subscribe to, including HBO, Cinemax, and your baseball package. The only thing you can't do is order pay-per-view or on-demand movies through your TiVo.


----------



## yunlin12

IraF said:


> Currently, in addition to my Series One TiVo, I have the Comcast Motorola dual DVR, which, for $9.95, includes dual HD service. There is another $9.95 charge for digital classic which includes the cost of one "converter/remote."
> 
> I was told the first cable card would replace the converter/remote in the digital cable package, thus you could say it is free - but it's actually not - the digital classic package includes the price of a converter and a remote, and you wouldn't have either anymore - so if the price stays the same, you are paying the same price for the cable card as you were for your now non-existent converter/remote. If the digital classic package cost less with cable card, THEN cable card could be said to be free.
> 
> Ignoring that, he says if I wanted HD on the cable card, I'd have to add $5.
> 
> And, a second cable card would cost $6.95 more.


That sounds like BS. I have Digital Silver here in San Jose. When I called the CSR asked what I need the cards for. I said Tivo. She said "Oh you need 2 then". I asked her if there'll be rental fees, she said no, those are free. She didn't mention an outlet charge either, so I could still be screwed. But she sounded nice.

Before this I wass paying for $9.95 for HDDVR with Motorola, on top of the digital silver package which includes the STB. I'm not sure if they charge me $5 for HD or not since I got this whole deal when signing up with Comcast. The only item that's broken out is the DVR fee.


----------



## silentbob

Mixed experience here in Montgomery County, MD. Fortunately, most of the problems were on the front end.

I had an appointment for 5-8 pm yesterday, and the technician did not show up until around 9:15. When I first showed him the Series 3, he refused to install the cards because it was not a television. My line about the FCC/CableLabs had no effect. He claimed that there were potential liability issues installing a CableCARD into a device like the TiVo. So I asked how I was supposed to get a CableCARD, and he said to go to the Comcast offices. When I replied that going to the offices and getting turned down was why I needed to make an appointment in the first place, he called his supervisor and finally relented.

The install itself went fine. It took 20 minutes and I got the 161-4 error for both cards (Motorola version 4.21), but as stated upthread, it's actually a good thing. Everything worked shortly thereafter, and now I'm watching English soccer and the Ryder Cup. Brilliant.


----------



## BarryPCC

geekmedic said:


> Barry, CableCards allow you to get all the content you subscribe to, including HBO, Cinemax, and your baseball package. The only thing you can't do is order pay-per-view or on-demand movies through your TiVo.


 Thanks for that info! That's what I thought when I sat back and thought about it for a while. The CSR on the phone however was "certain" that I would lose MLB Extra Innings".

I'll go to the Comcast office in person when I am ready to get CableCards. Hopefully I run into a tech who knows what I am talking about. Hope to get the S3 in November.

We shall see!


----------



## Gregor

BarryPCC said:


> Thanks for that info! That's what I thought when I sat back and thought about it for a while. The CSR on the phone however was "certain" that I would lose MLB Extra Innings".
> 
> I'll go to the Comcast office in person when I am ready to get CableCards. Hopefully I run into a tech who knows what I am talking about. Hope to get the S3 in November.
> 
> We shall see!


Ask to talk to one of their tech managers. The guy I talked to wasn't sure about Tivo but agreed to send his 'guru' over to do the install.


----------



## dlmart2

Im in AA county also, I was told there was a charge, however, I wasn't told there was a charge either <shrug> The only pricing info I got was the install charge, which I beleive was $17.xx

I guess I'll have to look closely at my next bill....



GoHokies! said:


> Smooth install here in Anne Arundel County, MD. Installer was one time, said it was his second Tivo and had several other jobs for 2 cards today, so it looked like he was going to be doing a lot of these.
> 
> Dropped both cards in, got the numbers, he called them in and within 2 minutes got the 161-4 on both cards. He hung around when while I redid guided setup, everything worked perfectly. We talked Tivo just about the whole time, the installer didn't know about all the extra features that the Tivo offered, said he'd have to look into getting one himself.
> 
> I can't believe it, but :up: Comcast!!!
> 
> Looking at the paperwork he left, it cost me 8 bucks - we'll see how the monthly works itself out.
> 
> _Edit: FWIW, both were the pastel label Moto-branded cards_


----------



## Bill4hand

I've called twice and e-mailed with customer service twice at Comcast cable in Rockville MD and I can't get them to believe I need two cablecards for my Tivo. The first response was they won't give me two cards, a later response was Comcast cablecards won't work in the Tivo, and the last response was the Comcast doesn't service or program Tivos. So I've had no success trying to get Comcast to even agree to sell, rent, install or allow me to have two cable cards. Has anyone had success with Comcast in Montgomery County? Is there someone I can talk to? I don't care if I need to pay more money, I hate having the $800 Tivo just sitting on a table doing nothing. If I can't get cablecards installed I'm going to have to see if I can get Tivo to take it back.


----------



## jfh3

Bill4hand said:


> I've called twice and e-mailed with customer service twice at Comcast cable in Rockville MD and I can't get them to believe I need two cablecards for my Tivo. The first response was they won't give me two cards, a later response was Comcast cablecards won't work in the Tivo, and the last response was the Comcast doesn't service or program Tivos. So I've had no success trying to get Comcast to even agree to sell, rent, install or allow me to have two cable cards. Has anyone had success with Comcast in Montgomery County? Is there someone I can talk to? I don't care if I need to pay more money, I hate having the $800 Tivo just sitting on a table doing nothing. If I can't get cablecards installed I'm going to have to see if I can get Tivo to take it back.


Call them back and tell them you have two TVs that you want CableCARDs with and just lead the installer to the Tivo when he gets there. The person on the phone who activates the cards will have no way to tell that the cards are in a Tivo and the system won't care.


----------



## Parkmad

Ok, I am not sure this a Comcast issue at this point, but I don't seem to be making progress.

Comcast came out on Friday and I will skip the first hour of "We don't support this" and me replying with Yes, you do. The installer didn't know anything and I guided him through the setup and we got CC1 to work, but CC2 only displays basic cable (not digital stations). He finally had to go and I called Comcast and had them ping CC2 but nothing changed so they sent another installer today.

Today's installer didn't give me any grief and proceeded to ping the CC's to no avail. His boss drove by and gave him another CC and installed it into slot 2. Now, CC2 works, but CC1 only displays basic cable! I have rerun guided setup numerous times but it hasn't helped. The test channel menu indicates that no channels are available.

In the conditional access menu, CC2 used to display EnabledbyCP: No and CC1 showed EnabledbyCP: Yes and now CC1 and CC2 both show yes, but CC1 now shows that Connected: No

I am wondering if it's a sequencing issue. Should I start over knowing that I have 2 good cards and reinstall and call Comcast and have them initialize? Hopefully this won't get buried in this massive thread.

Thanks


----------



## GoHokies!

dlmart2 said:


> Im in AA county also, I was told there was a charge, however, I wasn't told there was a charge either <shrug> The only pricing info I got was the install charge, which I beleive was $17.xx
> 
> I guess I'll have to look closely at my next bill....


Sounds like the CC I know and "love"... I was charged 17 for the original HD install, then 8 for the change from the HD box to the Cable cards. I guess that 17 is their "install HD feed"? (which the lady made sound like brain surgery when I set up "You can't do it because there are *5 cables * to hook up!!!!" 

Kind of crummy that you're paying twice as much as I did for the same service...


----------



## Parkmad

Ok, it was comcast. I called and explained the situation and they initalized CC1 (error message occurred) and voila, all is good, 2 fully functional tuners. Sweet.


----------



## Gerhard

Parkmad said:


> Ok, I am not sure this a Comcast issue at this point, but I don't seem to be making progress.
> 
> Comcast came out on Friday and I will skip the first hour of "We don't support this" and me replying with Yes, you do. The installer didn't know anything and I guided him through the setup and we got CC1 to work, but CC2 only displays basic cable (not digital stations). He finally had to go and I called Comcast and had them ping CC2 but nothing changed so they sent another installer today.
> 
> Today's installer didn't give me any grief and proceeded to ping the CC's to no avail. His boss drove by and gave him another CC and installed it into slot 2. Now, CC2 works, but CC1 only displays basic cable! I have rerun guided setup numerous times but it hasn't helped. The test channel menu indicates that no channels are available.
> 
> In the conditional access menu, CC2 used to display EnabledbyCP: No and CC1 showed EnabledbyCP: Yes and now CC1 and CC2 both show yes, but CC1 now shows that Connected: No
> 
> I am wondering if it's a sequencing issue. Should I start over knowing that I have 2 good cards and reinstall and call Comcast and have them initialize? Hopefully this won't get buried in this massive thread.
> 
> Thanks


Switch the cards around and have them re-authorize them from the central office.


----------



## amf

I live in the Greater Bay Area.. Sonoma County about 100 miles north of San Francisco. Just called comcast to schedule installation of 4 cable cards for my Tivo Series 3 dvrs due to arrive next week.

Comcast stated cards were free and a single installation charge of 15.99. Monthly fee of 5.95 for HD service per device. They will pick up existing motorola HD recorders and take them away during install. Appointment set for 1st week in OCT.

Very easy call to comcast at 800-comcast and 1st contact was knowledgable and no hassle at all.

Alan
Cloverdale CA


----------



## atl Tivo

amf said:


> I live in the Greater Bay Area.. Sonoma County about 100 miles north of San Francisco. Just called comcast to schedule installation of 4 cable cards for my Tivo Series 3 dvrs due to arrive next week.
> 
> Comcast stated cards were free and a single installation charge of 15.99. Monthly fee of 5.95 for HD service per device. They will pick up existing motorola HD recorders and take them away during install. Appointment set for 1st week in OCT.
> 
> Very easy call to comcast at 800-comcast and 1st contact was knowledgable and no hassle at all.
> 
> Alan
> Cloverdale CA


I had two comcast DVR boxes and decided to get rid of one a few months ago. Made an appointment with comcast to pick it up, waited 5 hours and no one showed. Got my next comcast bill and They took it off my bill but I still have the box. I may try this with my current Comcast DVR that is being replaced by the S3 TIVO.


----------



## shady

atl Tivo said:


> I may try this with my current Comcast DVR that is being replaced by the S3 TIVO.


But then you'd still have the Comcast DVR  I'm missing something, what's the upside?


----------



## DocSavag

shady said:


> But then you'd still have the Comcast DVR  I'm missing something, what's the upside?


Its free which means its a very cost efficient door stop


----------



## uksausage

mchief said:


> Sounds like you are in Arlington. I'm in Alexandria with Comcast and an SA cablecard in my HDTV which works fine. Try talking to someone else or a supervisor. There are no software issues with the SA card.


I am in Alexandria too, they obviously work in TV's but not Tivo's. I havent seen a CCard yet as they called from a previous job where they wouldnt work.

Any one know what level of Scientific Atlanta firmware is required?


----------



## JakiChan

c3 said:


> Comcast's "best" customers pay them $70-$100 per month.


My bill is like $129 right now. That's their top tier (which doesn't seem to include EVERYTHING) + the tier thing that allows me to get Speed. I could cut back, I suppose, but I love seeing the movies in HD.


----------



## SeanTivo

I'm being charged $2.75 per month for the second card and $30 for the install.

I pay for cable in 2 houses and I pushed back on being charged for the 2nd card. 
Via online chat I asked for a supervisor to explain why it made sense to charge for the 2nd card when it was only one outlet and especially since if they insisted I would consider going with satellite and DSL for my second home. 

I got an email back from a supervisor reitterating their pricing and ignoring everything else. I don't need a dvr in the second house so I will be checking out Sat + DSL. Comcast should end up with an extra $32 per year on the cable card but less $1,200 for my second house. 

Anyways, the install was last Friday and took about 2 hours. 

First installer showed up with a big roll of wire so I knew he had no idea what type of install this was. He was a sub-contractor, not a Comcast employee.

I told him this was a Tivo install and he looked at me like I had 3 heads. I handed him the install instructions and he glanced at it for about 30 seconds, tossed it down and then asked me where the second TV was?

For the first of about a half dozen times I tried to explain to him that both cards were going into the Tivo. I had the box pulled out and he took 1 card and inserted it into a slot. The TV pulled up the info screen for slot 2. I took the directions and pointed out to him that the directions said to do slot 1 first and he ignored me. (Turns out it doesn't matter which slot goes first but I wanted him to follow the directions).

He ignores me and gets on the phone to his supervisor and says he has a Tivo install. The supv mumbles something and says he'll be over in a few minutes. 

The installer puts the phone down and then again asks me where the 2nd TV is?

Exasperated, I hand him the directions and ask him why he can't just follow the directions. I'm getting nowhere so I leave the room.

The supervisor (a comcast employee) shows up and things get better. He has a vague understanding of Tivo but the 2 card thing confuses him. At least he reads the instructions I hand him and puts the second card in and tells the installer to call "dispatch". They spend 15 minutes on hold. I comment that I thought this only happened to customers and they both laughed. Once they spoke to someone on the other end they tried to read the card numbers (Motorola cards, BTW) when the guy on the other end said the cards were not "on my account". The supervisor *****ed at the installer and asked why he hadn't called "dispatch" to update my account first so they had to hang up and call dispatch.

10 minutes on hold before dispatch answers, updates my account and then it's back to being on hold for tech suppt. Luckily, the supervisor had started a call to tech suppt while we were on hold for dispatch.

Another 10 minutes and we get a tech guy who knows what he's doing. Says he's already done a bunch of Tivo's that day. 5 minutes later, everythings working and the installers are out the door.


----------



## Dark Helmet

uksausage said:


> I am in Northern Virginia and I think I have seen posted earlier there is a MAJOR porblem with Comcast here.
> 
> No one is specifying the make of their cablecards whish are working - please can you let us know if any are Scientifc Atlanta cards.


So, I live in Northern VA, but I have Cox (but I guess we can't be that far apart, since the area Comcast covers in Northern VA is pretty small). Cox supplied me with two Scientific Atlanta CableCards, and after a few fits and starts, they work fine. I know, this isn't Comcast, but I just thought I'd let you know that Scientific Atlanta cards work for me.


----------



## mweppner

OK, I'm still kicking this around. For the heck of it, I decided to call Comcast and see how much they would charge me for 2 cable cards in a single location. I've read in various posts that some are getting them cheaper than others, some free, and some are treating them as 2 locations instead of just 1, etc. I haven't put all thsoe numbers together yet to try to haggle for a deal - just trying to see what they told me.

I called the 800 number for Comcast and said:

Me: I was curious how much it would cost for me to add 2 cable cards to my account.

Rep: Is this for a Tivo Series 3

Me: Yes

Rep: Comcast cablecards are not supported for Tivo Series 3 and do not work. You can't do it.

Me: Are you serious? I've read plenty of forums online where people were successful installing the cable cards with Comcast and the S3.

Rep: Yes, I'm serious. *insert some sort of technical speak about MAC-ID's or something like that*

Me: I'm still baffled because I see someone in MD just had it installed 2 days ago and it is working - that is not far from me.

Rep: We have received complaint after complaint. They just issued a notice today stating that Comcast didnt' support S3 and we are trying to make it work.

Me: Ok, just for fun, how much would it cost me for the 2 cable cards?

Rep: It would be $14.95 per month per card - you would essentially be paying for 2 locations in the same spot, almost like having 2 DVR's in the same room.

Me: Wow - I've read different things online. I guess I'll have to call back and see what other information I get. Thank you.


Does that seem right to anyone? Am I missing something? I admittedly have not read all 15+ pages of this thread, but I have read a good deal of it, as well as plenty of others in the S3 forum. Is this "Comcast cards won't work at all" new?

Thoughts? Thanks.


----------



## jay_man2

My Comcast cablecard installation in the Series 3 is done, and I'm re-running the Guided setup as I type this. When the tech saw that the cards were going into a TiVo, he called to make sure it was okay. 

They were on top of it, as the guy back at the office said they'd been emailed information in the last day or so (after a customer in Reston raised heck with them). The first card was bad, but the second initialized just fine. In diagnosing the bad card, I discovered that the little release button to pop the card back out of the TiVo is busted.

The tech got a new card, it installed fine, received all the channels fine, but the 2nd card took some work. The tech who programs the cards into the head-end was able to resolve whatever the problem was with the 2nd card, ans all is well.

Happy camper here. The tech said it was the first install in the system here in Manassas, VA.


----------



## getgray

Hi guys: I've had my S3 for a week or so and been chicken to stick in the CC's. I'm in Nashville and after duking it out with a typical conversation on the phone with a CSR they said I could go get the CC myself at the main office. Actually that was my only option, come get them. I'm OK with that and have done so.

Now, am I going to have to completely reset the box (and what I've already recorded OTA) to get the 2 CC's installed?

What is the sequence of getting them going with the best probablility of sucess?

Thanks,
Scott


----------



## 1283

getgray said:


> What is the sequence of getting them going with the best probablility of sucess?


Step 1: Pray.


----------



## Bodshal

getgray said:


> Hi guys: I've had my S3 for a week or so and been chicken to stick in the CC's. I'm in Nashville and after duking it out with a typical conversation on the phone with a CSR they said I could go get the CC myself at the main office. Actually that was my only option, come get them. I'm OK with that and have done so.
> 
> Now, am I going to have to completely reset the box (and what I've already recorded OTA) to get the 2 CC's installed?
> 
> What is the sequence of getting them going with the best probablility of sucess?
> 
> Thanks,
> Scott


No resetting required - but you will have to re-run guided setup. For the OTA stuff, it should offer you the same settings you gave it last time, but this time round you tell it cable+antenna.

Just insert card 1, get it working, then do card 2. Then re-run guided setup.

Nothing already recorded will be lost.

Chris.


----------



## yunlin12

Oops, posted to wrong thread before.

Cable man came on Sat. This guy has never seen the Tivo before. But after reading about the Auth:MISSING_PROGRAM_REKEY, I told him to ask the office to initialize the card. The did that, and I got 161-4 error on card 1 in a couple of minutes, and card 2 a couple of minutes after that. Tested and can see HBO-HD on both cards. I got all the channels within a couple of minutes, so the first guy who came on Fri saying thet it takes up to 2 hours for CC to get all the channels was just full of BS, and just looking to get thru with the job.

The install guy on Sat was interested in Tivo, and pretty glad they he got such an easy install (basically just what I told him to), so he stuck around and I showed him the Tivo box a litte.

Here are my time line:

Ordered on Tue
Got it Wed/Thur !? 
Called Comcast Thur, 2 cards, no rental fee on either (forgot to ask about outlet fee though) $16 installation
1st CC install Fri (failed)
2nd CC install Sat (good)

I'm a happy camper


----------



## ThreeSoFar

I tried to get 1800COMCAST to "initialize" by phone today, but they had no clue. They did not see any of the #'s I gave them from my cable cards. They kept thinking all my "boxes" started with a letter, but none of the CC ID's do.

*sigh*

Anyway, got another tech coming out Saturday. Hoping the magic word, "initialize", works then..... 

Until then, I have a mostly useless S3.


----------



## corwin_ranger

I had Comcast out on Friday 9/22 to do my CC install. Two techs showed up on site. Looks like this was one of the first in the area. The techs were thrilled when I showed them that my devices were all set up and ready for the CCs. I had them install 3. One in the TV and two in the TiVo.

It took these guys more time to write down the info and call in the activation than anything else. We had a false start or two until I told them to slow down a bit and do this one card at a time. I think they just wanted to get out fast.

One thing I will say is that it took several minutes (as much as 5 minutes on one of the cards) for TiVo to display that various Host/Serial number screens, so be a little patient with this step.

Once they got this info on all 3 cards, they called the home office and had them "hit" the cards one at a time. As each card was activated, the installers were great about taking a minute to check encrypted chaneels to make sure I was getting everything.

Since this has come up in other threads, my cards were activated BEFORE the software update. They did NOT have to be "hit" again after the update.

Overall, it was a pretty painless experience.

I do have one question that I haven't seen in a thread search. Has anyone noticed that you can't change the Recording Quality, even for SD shows? I set my default recording quality to medium (lots of SD kids programming for my daughter). On my Series 2 I could always change the recording quality of a show in Season Pass Manager or at setup time. I understand why this isn't the case for for HD prgramming, but why not for HD? I called TiVo Support and didn;t really get an answer on this, though I did force an update of the sofware as a potential solution, which is why I know the CCs worked after the update.

I'm going to try and do antother search on this and if I don't find it, I'll start a thread.

Found the thread: Long story short, if you are recording a digital signal of ANY kind, recording quality is not an option: Recording Quality Thread

Thanks,

Steve.


----------



## zfalcon

Surprisingly, I had a good install after nothing but trouble from comcast the last few times. This is Comcast in the SF east bay.

The tech guessed that I had the S3 after he saw the order. It did not sound like he had done one before, but he knew that you do one card at a time and to put it in the bottom slot first.

He explained the procedure to his dispatch and made sure that the cards were pinged one at a time.

There were only a few minor issues.
1) He did not know his way around the tivo, but wanted to drive. I had to guide him around.
2) 161-4 error on the first card...I told him this was ok.
3) After putting in the second card, I let him know that we had to wait until the cablecard mmi screen came up automatically.


----------



## Gregor

Finally, I am up and running! 

The tech (a comcast employee, not a rent-a-tech) was just outstanding. He spend a good 45 minutes to an hour checking the wiring both inside and out before he started working on the Tivo. He changed out all the old splitters and connectors as well. He said most of the problems he has encountered are due to bad wiring more than anything else.

I told him the first card was bad (161-1 error), and he replaced it and the MMI screen came up just like it's supposed to. He called it in and asked the tech on the other end for a favor as "this is a special case, 2 cablecards in one box", and it initialized. We didn't get the 161-4 error. Tuned to the HD channels and HBO, and repeated for the 2nd card.

Since I could tune to all the extra channels, he left at this point, repeated guided setup with no issues.

I am now officially a happy camper.


----------



## ThreeSoFar

*crossing fingers*

Hoping to go camping this weekend....


----------



## maharg18

ThreeSoFar said:


> I tried to get 1800COMCAST to "initialize" by phone today, but they had no clue. They did not see any of the #'s I gave them from my cable cards. They kept thinking all my "boxes" started with a letter, but none of the CC ID's do.
> 
> *sigh*
> 
> Anyway, got another tech coming out Saturday. Hoping the magic word, "initialize", works then.....
> 
> Until then, I have a mostly useless S3.


I feel your pain, man. I've been going through the same thing since last Wednesday.


----------



## dlstrick

mchief said:


> Sounds like you are in Arlington. I'm in Alexandria with Comcast and an SA cablecard in my HDTV which works fine. Try talking to someone else or a supervisor. There are no software issues with the SA card.


 I live in Alexandria and they were giving me that same story. They have to provide you the cards so long as your equipment is certified by Cablelabs, otherwise they are in violation of the FCC "plug and play" rule. Articulate this fact to your Comcast rep, and tell them you will be going to your local city cable regulator with your complaint along with filing a complaint with the Consumer Affairs Bureau at the FCC, they will bring the cards out. I cannot imagine compliant cards not working across an entire equipment line barring an ignorant tech or bad cards. I have an install set for this Friday. Has anyone in the Alexandria/Arlington VA area had a successful install? Or is this SA Card issue true?


----------



## Gregor

I would try talking to your local Comcast office instead of the 1-800 folks, easier to deal with.


----------



## bwherry

Up and Running in Denco. Total time 45 mins.

The Tech, "Justin" showed up 30 mins early he called but I missed his call. He had just done 2 CC installs that morning in TVs. He had not seen the S3 before. I gave him the cable installer sheet. He took his time and read it twice.

He checked the levels on a splitter that comcast installed when they installed my cable modem. He told me some taps were also installed. Went to the outside of my house and removed the taps. Came back in. I offered the remote to him but he said your equipment, you drive. Popped one car in... got an error on the pairing screen something like c:\\\POD failed to init... 15 seconds later it cleared and showed the host, data ids, and unit address.

He called a special tech's only number. on hold less than 30 seconds. The person on the other end was apparently new according to Justin so there was some fumbling on the remote side. 10 mins go by and and he is ready to send the init. got the 161-4 error. About 90 seconds later the test channel screen came up. we flipped around to the encrypted SD channels and HD channels.

Installed second card. The tivo screen went dark then. I reset the TV, AV receiver and that didn't do anything. so I unplugged the power from the TIVO, it came back on. Went to the cable screen and there was the second card. He called in and he immediately spoke to someone. 2 mins later, we were flipping around the channels on the second card.

he took my directv bill and had me sign a form. I verified the 0.00 charge for the cable cards. We will see what my first cable bill shows but I am keeping an open mind. Justin said this was relatively painless for cable cards.

Updated: I'm glad that they rolled the install because the box on the side of my house with the taps had a padlock on it and Justin had the magic key to get the taps off. Otherwise the taps would have blocked some of the HD channels.


----------



## Sfagan

Pardon the newbie - I have Comcast and (not that I'm going to drop $799 - I think that's rape) although I think I have an idea what this is from context, I'm really not sure. Is this a tuner that can be plugged into the TiVo series 3 and obviate the need for the Motorola box?


----------



## bwherry

YES more or less. Right now each tuner in the Tivo needs 1 cable card. When multi-stream cards come out if the TIVO software supports it then only 1 multi-stream cable card is needed. The CC's decrypt encrypted channels. While I was waiting for comcast to show up I was able to see the unencrypted local HD channels (or so I think because they sure looked like high def).



Sfagan said:


> Pardon the newbie - I have Comcast and (not that I'm going to drop $799 - I think that's rape) although I think I have an idea what this is from context, I'm really not sure. Is this a tuner that can be plugged into the TiVo series 3 and obviate the need for the Motorola box?


----------



## btwyx

Sfagan said:


> Is this a tuner that can be plugged into the TiVo series 3 and obviate the need for the Motorola box?


A Cable card is the thing which a cable co can/must supply so that cable card enabled equipment can operate on the cable network without the need for an external cable box. Its not a tuner, the S3 has the tuner it provides channel mappings to the S3 (so you know channel 119-7 is really CNN on channel 56) and it decrypts digital channels which are encrypted.

Yes, its plugged into the S3. If you have a Motorolla box, a cable card in an S3 would obviate the need for the Motorolla box to recevie digital cable channels. (Except for PPV, VOD and SDV.)


----------



## JoBeth66

2nd visit to fix the card that was in the TV (bad card) took nearly 2 hours for them to get the new one up & running, but now I have 3 tuners!

GREAT supervisor who came to my house, even played with the cat for a while.  He stayed here to make sure that *everything* was working, that all 3 tuners were decoding properly, and that there were no issues.

Festivus, for the rest of us. 

Now to re-set my season passes. Blech!

Hey, TiVo - THERE'S an option I'd like to see! Enable us to upload season passes somewhere and manage them online, change passes around to different boxes, add stuff, whatever - that'd be awesome.


----------



## maharg18

Holy crap! After 6 days, 3 calls, 2 online chats, and 2 techs visiting my house, just as I was about to give up hope, I come home tonight to find both of my cards authorized and fully functional!! I am so shocked that they are working that I'm speechless. Apparently word of my problems got to someone who knows something and they took care of it. Amazing.


----------



## bruceoberg

I picked up two CCs at the local Comcast office (94th st. in Seattle) and got a cooperative rep on the phone for activation. After a couple hiccups, both cards are apparently working in my (weaknee'd) S3. Yay for self-install!

The rep did say that they didn't know what "pairing" meant yet, but that they would be getting a memo on it this week. So we just activated my cards without doing any pairing. Perhaps I won't have to pair at all?

As others have noted, the key to the install is to use the "Test Channels" screen after the card has been signalled. This screen is one level up from all the "CableCARD status" screens. My second card only worked after signalling it three or four times.

I found it very useful to be overly friendly with the rep. She had to put me on hold to ask someone a question and I cheerfully said "Sure! Take your time! I'm just glad I have someone who knows what questions to ask!". Later, when my second card didn't take, she was very patient and essentially let me control the debugging process (me: "let's ping it again" her: "ok"). I had convinced her we were working together and that made the whole thing less painful during the hiccups.

It also seemed to help when I mentioned that I had read these forums and thus knew about some of the weirdnesses on the install (e.g. the ignorable 161-4 errors).


----------



## wackymann

Jobeth66 said:


> Hey, TiVo - THERE'S an option I'd like to see! Enable us to upload season passes somewhere and manage them online, change passes around to different boxes, add stuff, whatever - that'd be awesome.


I'll second that request!! I've had a Comcast DVR ever since the 6208 was introduced way back when, and I think I have gone through my season pass setup at least 10 times since then (mostly due to bugs in their horrible firmware). It gets to be soooo tedious.

I am scheduled to receive my first ever Tivo this week, and Comcast is scheduled to come install my cable cards next Tuesday. I'm really looking forward to it!! I'm going to keep my Moto3412 for a while, but I will probably turn it back in once I get used to the Tivo. I don't use PPV or OnDemand very much at all, so I can definitely live without them.


----------



## Gregor

Jobeth66 said:


> 2nd visit to fix the card that was in the TV (bad card) took nearly 2 hours for them to get the new one up & running, but now I have 3 tuners!
> 
> GREAT supervisor who came to my house, even played with the cat for a while.  He stayed here to make sure that *everything* was working, that all 3 tuners were decoding properly, and that there were no issues.
> 
> Festivus, for the rest of us.
> 
> Now to re-set my season passes. Blech!
> 
> Hey, TiVo - THERE'S an option I'd like to see! Enable us to upload season passes somewhere and manage them online, change passes around to different boxes, add stuff, whatever - that'd be awesome.


Actually if you sign up for KidZone, IIRC, there's some sort of weird SP saving karma....


----------



## HamDoc

Hi all! 
Well, I have tried to comb thru all 16 pages of posts, and I couldn't find an answer. You may not be able to help. I had Comcast install both cards, but they insisted on installing both before calling to set up #1. I get regular channels and most OTA HD channels(except on 2 of them: I only get audio and my tv shows no video signal at all(not just the tivo gray screen like it usually does).) I also get TNTHD. NO premium or HD channels. We uninstalled the cards and reinstalled them. I still am having no luck. The local company knows very little about the Cablecards. Any suggestions for things I should tell them?

Thanks!


----------



## Gregor

HamDoc said:


> Hi all!
> Well, I have tried to comb thru all 16 pages of posts, and I couldn't find an answer. You may not be able to help. I had Comcast install both cards, but they insisted on installing both before calling to set up #1. I get regular channels and most OTA HD channels(except on 2 of them: I only get audio and my tv shows no video signal at all(not just the tivo gray screen like it usually does).) I also get TNTHD. NO premium or HD channels. We uninstalled the cards and reinstalled them. I still am having no luck. The local company knows very little about the Cablecards. Any suggestions for things I should tell them?
> 
> Thanks!


Yes, follow the instructions on the installer sheet. Have them install the #1 card (bottom slot) and get that working first, then work on #2.

Check all connections to make sure an adequate signal strength is getting to the Tivo.

You can also get a Tivo tech on the phone to talk to the cable tech if needed.


----------



## TostitoBandito

Got my Tivo in the mail today (finally, ordered on 9/12). Called Comcast and asked about getting cablecards. The guy said sure, and started about a $15.95 charge for the truck. I stopped him and asked if I could pick them up myself. He said sure. I drove over to the Comcast place in Redmond and asked for 2 cablecards. The lady there took a few seconds to record the serial numbers in my account, had me sign for them, and I was on my way. No charges for anything. Couldn't have been any smoother. This should work for anyone in the Seattle area.


----------



## jfh3

SeanTivo said:


> I'm being charged $2.75 per month for the second card and $30 for the install.
> 
> I pay for cable in 2 houses and I pushed back on being charged for the 2nd card.
> Via online chat I asked for a supervisor to explain why it made sense to charge for the 2nd card when it was only one outlet and especially since if they insisted I would consider going with satellite and DSL for my second home.
> 
> I got an email back from a supervisor reitterating their pricing and ignoring everything else. I don't need a dvr in the second house so I will be checking out Sat + DSL. Comcast should end up with an extra $32 per year on the cable card but less $1,200 for my second house.
> 
> Anyways, the install was last Friday and took about 2 hours.
> 
> First installer showed up with a big roll of wire so I knew he had no idea what type of install this was. He was a sub-contractor, not a Comcast employee.
> 
> I told him this was a Tivo install and he looked at me like I had 3 heads. I handed him the install instructions and he glanced at it for about 30 seconds, tossed it down and then asked me where the second TV was?
> 
> For the first of about a half dozen times I tried to explain to him that both cards were going into the Tivo. I had the box pulled out and he took 1 card and inserted it into a slot. The TV pulled up the info screen for slot 2. I took the directions and pointed out to him that the directions said to do slot 1 first and he ignored me. (Turns out it doesn't matter which slot goes first but I wanted him to follow the directions).
> 
> He ignores me and gets on the phone to his supervisor and says he has a Tivo install. The supv mumbles something and says he'll be over in a few minutes.
> 
> The installer puts the phone down and then again asks me where the 2nd TV is?
> 
> Exasperated, I hand him the directions and ask him why he can't just follow the directions. I'm getting nowhere so I leave the room.
> 
> The supervisor (a comcast employee) shows up and things get better. He has a vague understanding of Tivo but the 2 card thing confuses him. At least he reads the instructions I hand him and puts the second card in and tells the installer to call "dispatch". They spend 15 minutes on hold. I comment that I thought this only happened to customers and they both laughed. Once they spoke to someone on the other end they tried to read the card numbers (Motorola cards, BTW) when the guy on the other end said the cards were not "on my account". The supervisor *****ed at the installer and asked why he hadn't called "dispatch" to update my account first so they had to hang up and call dispatch.
> 
> 10 minutes on hold before dispatch answers, updates my account and then it's back to being on hold for tech suppt. Luckily, the supervisor had started a call to tech suppt while we were on hold for dispatch.
> 
> Another 10 minutes and we get a tech guy who knows what he's doing. Says he's already done a bunch of Tivo's that day. 5 minutes later, everythings working and the installers are out the door.


I swear, it's stories like these that make me think WE should be charging Comcast for the installations ...


----------



## jfh3

mweppner said:


> Does that seem right to anyone? Am I missing something? I admittedly have not read all 15+ pages of this thread, but I have read a good deal of it, as well as plenty of others in the S3 forum. Is this "Comcast cards won't work at all" new?


Clueless CSR. Call back and talk to someone else. If that doesn't work, ask to be transfered to your local dispatch or field office.

And if you get someone that spouts the "there's a memo" BS, have them send you a copy of the memo, since that will be helpful with you file a complaint with the FCC or local franchising authority.


----------



## jfh3

ThreeSoFar said:


> I tried to get 1800COMCAST to "initialize" by phone today, but they had no clue. They did not see any of the #'s I gave them from my cable cards. They kept thinking all my "boxes" started with a letter, but none of the CC ID's do.
> 
> *sigh*


Try calling back and ask for a cable card specialist - on the Motorola cards, the serial numbers start with letters (e.g. NG) - they need these to enter into their system. Then each card needs the host and data id (shown by the Tivo) to complete the pairing / authorization info. They don't "see" the host/data info - they have to enter it into the system.

If they don't have the cablecards attached to your account (e.g. the serial numbers), you can read them host / data info and they can send hits to the card until they are blue in the face and the cards won't work.


----------



## ThreeSoFar

jfh3 said:


> Try calling back and ask for a cable card specialist - on the Motorola cards, the serial numbers start with letters (e.g. NG) - they need these to enter into their system. Then each card needs the host and data id (shown by the Tivo) to complete the pairing / authorization info. They don't "see" the host/data info - they have to enter it into the system.
> 
> If they don't have the cablecards attached to your account (e.g. the serial numbers), you can read them host / data info and they can send hits to the card until they are blue in the face and the cards won't work.


I suggested that. They insisted on rolling a truck.

Didn't think to yank out the cards--figured anything visible there would be ont he screen as well....


----------



## jfh3

ThreeSoFar said:


> I suggested that. They insisted on rolling a truck.
> 
> Didn't think to yank out the cards--figured anything visible there would be ont he screen as well....


LOL! They insist on rolling a truck because the guy in the back office can't read his computer screen ... 

The serial number is on the card itself. If the installer didn't write this down and/or give it to the person on the other end of the phone, you will have to pull the cards to get it.

The host / data info is visible from the CableCARD diag screens.


----------



## HD_Dude

I'm in Montgomery County Maryland...and even though I had a looooong session with Comcast installing the CC's in the S3, I had none of the "sorry we don't work with these Tivo things" issues.

They came immediately after I called and requested install on two cablecards. Never asked "for what."

Tech said he'd never seen one of the S3's before...not surprising since I bought it on Day One and he was here on Day Two.

Normal amount of 'what was that number?' chatter between the tech and the Comcast HQ...took a few hours for both CC's to be 'seen' by the main office. But the tech was great...even ran a new line from the pole to maximize signal strength.

Finally I had to do a system reset on the S3, and immediately, it all worked perfectly.

But...no hassles, no nonsense about unsupported hardware, just a friendly, "let's make it work" attitude.

I am amazed and furious about the other people around the country who have experienced roadblocks in the installation of CableCards in DVR's. 

I'm wondering, since here in DC about half the people work for the Federal Government...whether Comcast doesn't DARE throw up roadblocks to something that's legal...

Of course, Comcast here is also VERY motivated to provide quality customer support, since Verizon FIOS and the county have come to terms...basically, if Montgomery County lets in FIOS TV, Verizon will drop its federal lawsuit against the county, charging they're blocking access to the service.

If they're successful, my next project will be re-fitting the S3 for FIOS.

Remember, we are not thieves. We are early adopters. The CableCard law was passed, and we are on the cutting edge of people who are putting that law to use.

Anyone who blocks us? THEY are the criminals...not us.


----------



## Brad Porter

Longtime lurker, new S3 owner... here's the tally so far.

My initial call to 1-800-COMCAST went fairly well, considering that I was placed on hold a few times for over ten minutes while the CSR tracked down the info she needed for setting up a Series 3. Apparently she had recently received an e-mail about how to handle those calls and I was the first one to test her. The appointment was successfully booked for setup with 2 cards without me having to emphasize that.

In the meantime, I had the box all set up with the analog feed and had done the channel scan to find all the QAM channels. Manual recordings on the high-def network channels enabled me to not miss any of the premiering shows in Hi-Def while waiting for a Cablecard. The only real bug I identified during that period was that switching from the menu system to an analog recording or a live TV channel tuned to an analog feed resulted in muted audio until I toggled the inputs on my pre-amplifier (Outlaw 990) and had it reacquire the input. This is an annoyance that I expect I may have to live with on a limited basis since I'm moving all the analog recordings to the Series 1 TiVo.

So today my appointment was schedule for 3 to 5 PM. At around quarter to 5 I get "the call" that there weren't any cards available up here in Boulder and the tech would need to drive back to Denver to get them and would be late - was that OK? Fine by me... I later heard the tech saying to the person on the other end of the phone that he had misread the work order and left without the cards earlier that day. Around 6 or so the tech calls and starts asking for directions to my place. I came to understand that he doesn't usually service Boulder and his map stinks. No problem. These are small things that don't really bother me.

I handed him the instructions from TiVo, and he wasn't hesitant to inform me that he had received zero training in Cablecard installation and this was his first attempt to install one. I had this thread open on my laptop and I was scanning the posts for useful directions just in case things took a bad turn.

We put the first card in. TiVo recognized it as expected and the Host ID and Data ID were collected and reported back to the main office. We went to the Test Channels screen and watched the wheel spin for 10 minutes before it quit and said it couldn't tune any channels. The main office person volunteered their help and it was obvious to me that they were reading from the same instruction sheet from TiVo that I had given the tech. We ejected the Cablecard, rebooted the TiVo, reinserted the card, and tried again. We still got the Blue Screen of Impatient Yearning until it faulted. At this point I asked for him to try the other card.

Everything went the same until the Test Channels stage. We got the 161-4 error which I was very pleased to see. A few minutes later we were cycling through all of the channels and seeing a successful setup for that card. I'm scheduled for another visit on Wednesday to get the second card installed. I don't know what the issue was with the first card and I've only seen one other post with similar unresolved installation problems. Until Wednesday I'm in single tuner mode.

The invoice says both cards are free. He didn't quote me a fee for the install, nor is there anything on the invoice. Time (and my next bill) will tell as to whether this remains true, but with as much as I'm paying them each month I think I've earned a little VIP treatment.

I restarted guided set-up and had it hang twice. There's a point where it's identifying which cable lineup I have and it tunes to a channel and asks me to confirm what is airing there. It tuned to MTV, and then it gave me the neverending "Please Wait" clock after I acknowledged this. For the next 40 minutes I was stuck watching some unbearable tripe called "Next" with an unresponsive box (all remote presses got "bonged"). I finally yanked the plug and tried again. The second time I hit the acknowledge button before it could perform the channel change to MTV. It then sat there for 90 minutes or so on a black screen with the "Please Wait" signal. Once I felt that it wasn't actually doing some background indexing chore I yanked the plug and started over again. This time I made sure to test the channels on the cablecard during the setup and I also told it to quiz me with a channel other than MTV. After confirming the USA network it popped back into the menu system and completed the guided setup in a few minutes. I don't know what went wrong the first two times, but please don't ever make me watch "Next" ever again.

Lessons so far:

1. If at all possible, request that they bring more than 2 cards in case there are problems with any of them. Otherwise somebody is making a second trip.

2. Have patience. It takes a few minutes for the screens to pop up in each step of the instruction sheet. What seems like quiet failure is really just a slow interface.

3. Arm yourself with knowledge from this thread before they show up. You may have to supply more tech support for the install than you would like.

Final note: The young lady on the authorization end of the phone said "I hate these TiVos" when the whole authorization process started. I don't know if she knew that the tech had her on speakerphone, but I may not have been the first person asking her to do her job this week. I don't have any grief to give to the tech for being inexperienced. He was happy to interact with me during the setup and apologetic about the delay and the first card not working. I'll repost on my experience with whoever shows up on Wednesday.

PS. This Series 3 is pretty f'ing awesome. Thanks TiVo.

Brad


----------



## ac3dd

CableCards can't be purchased separately from the cable company and then called in or brought to them for activation?

It's a big loophole in the law if the cable company is the only source of cards. They can then charge what they want like the $10/month per card examples mentioned in this thread, which would make the cards *de facto* unavailable to most people.


----------



## ac3dd

Now I am a guy who actually does want PPV in addition to the TiVo S3 ... anybody else here done that? How did that work out? Did you just run a splitter to the separate cable box?

I don't need the PPV in HD, since it would be mainly for fights or other special events where I'm more concerned about the content than the picture quality. But I'd still want it in HD if it came at no additional cost.


----------



## bicker

> It's a big loophole in the law if ...


A loophole so large that it was clearly left in deliberately. While we'd all like to think that these regulations were put in place solely to address our own personal concerns, in reality, they often have little to do with specific personal concerns, and typically represent a compromise between conflicting considerations.


----------



## sinanju

ac3dd said:


> It's a big loophole in the law if the cable company is the only source of cards.


IIRC, a nominal rental fee is part of the CableCARD law. That's why you see folks reporting that they are being charged anywhere from $0-$few for them.


----------



## southerndoc

ac3dd said:


> CableCards can't be purchased separately from the cable company and then called in or brought to them for activation?


The CableCARD must come from your cable company. You can't purchase it elsewhere. The reason is the CableCARD is programmed with the cable company's encryption algorithm. In fact, if the cable company uses different encryption algorithms or keys in each market, then you can't just move from market to market without getting new CableCARDs.


----------



## jay_man2

ac3dd said:


> Now I am a guy who actually does want PPV in addition to the TiVo S3 ... anybody else here done that? How did that work out? Did you just run a splitter to the separate cable box?
> 
> I don't need the PPV in HD, since it would be mainly for fights or other special events where I'm more concerned about the content than the picture quality. But I'd still want it in HD if it came at no additional cost.


I just used a splitter to split the signal to 3 outputs - 1 to the TiVo, one to a set top box, and one to the TV. I then have the set top box into Component 1 on the TV, TiVo into Component 2 and HDMI on the TV, and RF directly into the TV. No problem. I also run the audio out in a similar fashion. I use the TV speakers for TV audio, the Cable-SAT input on my stereo for the set top box audio, and the TV input on my stereo for the TiVo audio.


----------



## gregkeene

In the Oregon market, install free, CableCARDs free (up-front and monthly).

We recently reviewed the TiVo Series 3 with the weaKnees upgrade. 
Here: http://techdigs.net/content/view/45/42/

In addition to that, we created a tips article. In the tips article, we talk about the Comcast experience in detail.
Here: http://techdigs.net/content/view/46/42/

In summary, our Comcast experience was good on the initial installation. To test out the TiVo and Comcast, we completely reset the TiVo so that we'd have to re-initialize the CableCARDs and that's where we saw a couple of issues. Comcast has an issue with their system that can be confusing. For details on cablecard config, jump 
here: http://techdigs.net/content/view/46/42/#ccconfig


----------



## Bodshal

Gregor said:


> Actually if you sign up for KidZone, IIRC, there's some sort of weird SP saving karma....


I noticed that, after I totally rebuilt the S2 with new drives from a virgin image - and a day later my SP's came back. By themselves. Unannounced.

Was weird, and unexpected.

Chris.


----------



## wbswbs

Ordered S3 on first day, arrived a few days later. We just bought a new house, so I arranged for a full comcast install (internet, tv, phone). The order taker we quite confused about the request for two cablecard, primarily because her system wasn't configured to put two cablecards on a single outlet (much less the additional digital cable box that we use on a different input). She eventually just put all of the information in some comments box. The day prior to the install, I called to confirm that the tech was going to bring TWO cablecards.

Tech arrived, had never seen the S3 and had only done one cablecard install previously. He did most of the other work first (internet, phone, digital boxes on other outlets) before turning to the S3. I described to him the situation, showed him the sheet that came with the Tivo for the installer, and then we got started.

He put in the first card, the info screen came up a few minutes later. He took down all the information and then wanted to put in the second card. I stopped him and got him to agree to call for activation before proceeding (simply b/c that's what the sheet said to do). He called for activation and the girl at the activation center confirmed things looked fine (i.e., it successfully paired, or whatever). The tech then repeated the process for the second card and it appeared to go just fine. After he was done, we did "check channels" and things looked fine, although we only checked a couple of channels. The tech wrapped up and left. Nice experience, no "can't touch that" stuff.

Later, I realized that the S3 was only receiving some of the channels that I was supposed to receive, even though the digital cable box that I have on another input was not having any such problem. I was missing a number of basic and extended channels and did not have ANY of my premium stations (HBO, SHO, etc.). The screen would just show grey, even after waiting for a few minutes. Very frustrating.

I restarted the TIVO and went through the re-set-up process. Same result.

The next day, I called Comcast support and they re-zapped the cards from the activation center (I was at work at the time). When I got home, I checked for reception and everything was working just fine -- great reception on all channels. All cable issues resolved, lots of stuff recordnig already!

On a side note, I also downloaded Tivo Desktop for Mac and thought I'd give it a try with the S3. I turned it on to share my iTunes and iPhoto with the Tivo. Tivo could see my computer, but when I drilled down to access the photo albums and songs, I ended up with an error (server not responding, network interruption, that sort of thing). Signal strength is just fine -- I'm using the USB wireless adapter. I can only assume that Tivo Desktop for Mac doesn't work with the S3 yet -- although, it just occurred to me, I might need to turn sharing on in iTunes and iPhoto directly as well (although I think it's already on...). I'll report back.

Anyone have success using Tivo Desktop for Mac with the S3 yet?


----------



## wdave

wbswbs said:


> Anyone have success using Tivo Desktop for Mac with the S3 yet?


Yes, works fine for me. I'm only sharing iTunes though, only mp3's seem to work (not AAC encoded songs), and if it matters my S3 is hard wired to my network.


----------



## turbobozz

Pringe Georges County, MD Comcast representing here.

I'll share my install tale.

Called local call center Friday 9/22 to schedule install... rep seemed a little confused about installing cablecards into a Tivo, but was OK with it.
She said install would be $17, BUT said that I could pick up the cablecards if I wanted to. (I wasn't expecting that from past dealings with local Comcast.)

I went to local walk-in office to turn in my STB and pick up cards... but they didn't have cablecards at the office so they scheduled the install for monday 9/25.
They were also slightly confused about installing cablecards into a tivo, but again.. were ok with it.

Monday 9/25 9am-1pm was my appointment. 
But alas, no one showed up or called by 2pm, so I called the local 24hr call center... but the phone kept ringing and no one answered. -.-
I called 800-COMCAST and vented at the Florida call center lady... whopping $25 credit /cough.
She said WIP reported my tech running late... and apparently she tracked him down... he called to say he would be late shortly after I talked with her.

Tech shows up ~5:50pm with 2 cards.
Looks at Tivo and says he's never seen anything like it before. 
Pops both cards in at the same time and we get <161-1 error>.
He calls for hits anyways.
Tried popping a card into my TV and still got 161-1 from TV... apparently the tech put the other card into my TV and it began pulling in channels during the scan.
So I moved that one into my Tivo and it began working in my Tivo.
The other card still gets 161-1 though and the tech had to leave.

So now I have one card working... pulling all of the digital and HD channels including the premium channels I subscribe to.
I was told to call tech support today to try to work out the other card (because they had to add another outlet on their end???).
I am thinking the 161-1 means the one card is just plain bad though... hope they will let me go to the office and swap cards.

In the end, I'm glad to have one card working.


----------



## shady

I have my cablecard install today, sometime between 2 and 6.

Wish me luck!


----------



## mweppner

jfh3 said:


> Clueless CSR. Call back and talk to someone else. If that doesn't work, ask to be transfered to your local dispatch or field office.
> 
> And if you get someone that spouts the "there's a memo" BS, have them send you a copy of the memo, since that will be helpful with you file a complaint with the FCC or local franchising authority.


Thanks for the reply! I'll be tackling this issue SOON! (hopefully in the next week or two anyway) If I do find the time to do it, I'll post my results. Appreciate it!


----------



## gregkeene

shady said:


> I have my cablecard install today, sometime between 2 and 6.
> 
> Wish me luck!


Shady: check out our setup guide: http://techdigs.net/content/view/46/42/#setup

Regards,

Greg


----------



## Phantom Gremlin

gregkeene said:


> In the Oregon market, install free, CableCARDs free (up-front and monthly).


Well, isn't that special. I didn't know there was a monolithic "Oregon market". I myself have received much different information from the Comcast office on Nimbus Ave in Beaverton. Please notice the greater specificity of my information.

But reading your web site I learn that you're part of some "test market". There may be some information on your site about where in Oregon that "test market" is, but it's sure hard to find among all the rambling.


----------



## TostitoBandito

ac3dd said:


> Now I am a guy who actually does want PPV in addition to the TiVo S3 ... anybody else here done that? How did that work out? Did you just run a splitter to the separate cable box?
> 
> I don't need the PPV in HD, since it would be mainly for fights or other special events where I'm more concerned about the content than the picture quality. But I'd still want it in HD if it came at no additional cost.


All I did was use a splitter to send one coax to my Tivo and one to my Comcast cable box. The Tivo attaches to my currently standard def tv via yellow/red/white A/V cables and the cable box attaches via coax. All I need to do to get my on demand is switch inputs.

Eventually I plan on running my Tivo and cable box into my new receiver and then from the receiver into an HD televison, but it will be a month or so before I have that equipment.


----------



## yunlin12

In San Jose, CA

I was just checking over the bill after switching from Comcast's HDDVR to S3, and noticed that my monthly went from ~104 (bundled of Digi Silver + internet + HDDVR) to ~118. Turns out the tech took the HDDVR, but they never took it off of my account, so $9.95 there. Plus they were charging 2X$6.95 for the two cable cards, under line item called "DIGI A/O". It was realtively easy to straighten out the HDDVR and the charges for the 1st $6.95. But they wouldn't take off the second $6.95 charge, claiming that it's a charge for a second device, and the cable card is the device, not the Tivo. Oh well, I'll just have to call back when they have the multi-stream cards available.


----------



## ac3dd

geekmedic said:


> The CableCARD must come from your cable company. You can't purchase it elsewhere. The reason is the CableCARD is programmed with the cable company's encryption algorithm. In fact, if the cable company uses different encryption algorithms or keys in each market, then you can't just move from market to market without getting new CableCARDs.


The hardware of the card is standard. It would still be technically possible to buy your own cards, then take them in to the cable company to be programmed. Then if you move, do the same thing with the next cable company and the same cards.

Of course, the cable company could still charge you $100 or something ridiculous to program the cards, unless the law allowed third parties to do it (like what is commonly done with SIM cards and cell phones outside the US).


----------



## boblip11

Just wanted to add my data to the thread....

My S3 was ordered on Sunday and will be here on Friday if the UPS website estimate is correct. Called Comcast 1-800-COMCAST and asked for 2 more cablecards. I already have a cablecard in my TV and want to keep it for now. I did not mention Tivo. Reaction was..."No problem, they are $2.45 a month per card". I said the website says cablecards are free. He said, only the first one is free then next ones are $2.45 plus a truck roll per card. Could have had an appoinment tomorrow or next Tuesday, so next Tuesday it is. After the S3 gets here I may try to see if I can move the appointment in.

Will post an update after it gets installed and I do the happy dance when the Comcast SA DVR goes away.


----------



## Woodstock2

My (comcast) Cablecard install went relatively painless. I ignored the -4 errors (the tech on the phone actually told me to as well), he said they had been doing a bunch of the S3 ones, was really nice about the whole thing. Now we just have to watch the rest of the stuff on the comcast dvr and return it.


----------



## ebh

It is fairly obvious that Comcast pricing and policy is different in various parts of the country and may even differ within one state. Here's my S3 install experience, so far: My install was scheduled for Sunday morning. Lesson One - Never schedule an install on a Sunday. The installer had never seen a S3, was not an experienced Cablecard installer and there was no one at the head end who could help. Adding to the fun was a language barrier between the installer and the head end. We ended up putting one Cablecard in the TV just to prove that the card was good (it was.) The installer promised to come back first thing next morning to finish the install. He never showed up.

In the ensuing conversation with Comcast I was told that the S3 could not be set up because their computer system could not accept multiple cablecards on one outlet. And that they had a few S3 purchasers who were having the same problem as I am having.

I called TiVo and they said that they had not gotten any information from Comcast regarding that.

I am now scheduled for a "repair" tomorrow afternoon. The technician is bringing an additional cable card - I have one installed in the TV, the other in the S3 but not initialized.

My sense is that I have to ask the technician to install each card on a separate outlet and ignore the fact that it is one box. Agree? Disagree? Suggestions?
Now I have scheduled a "repair" for tomorrow afternoon to try again to get the S3 configured and working.


----------



## JonC24

I had CableCards installed in my series 3 with no problem on Saturday 9/23. ComCast showed up in the time frame promised, installed them, called up the support center to register them, and within minutes I was receiving cable channels (although it took about 30 minutes for all the channels to work, as the installer had said). The installer knew exactly what to do, he said he had already installed CableCards for about 15 TiVos in the last week.

I think the CableCards are about $2.50 per month, and the install was $17. When I called up to schedule the appointment, the person I talked to said the CableCards would be only be free if I did not have a CableBox (which I wanted to keep to get PPV and OnDemaand).

I live in the Boston area (Natick, MA).


----------



## gregkeene

Phantom Gremlin said:


> Well, isn't that special. I didn't know there was a monolithic "Oregon market". I myself have received much different information from the Comcast office on Nimbus Ave in Beaverton. Please notice the greater specificity of my information.
> 
> But reading your web site I learn that you're part of some "test market". There may be some information on your site about where in Oregon that "test market" is, but it's sure hard to find among all the rambling.


According to Comcast, Oregon is a market or region. They're pricing should be the same through out Oregon - which is where we installed the S3.

Greg


----------



## Steve Richards

Comcast was here and installed two cards without incident. Very good job. It took them about half an hour with a call to get the cards on the account and a call to the ATS to get them authorized.

Steve

Also card prices were quoted as $2.75 month...


----------



## shady

I just had a successful install as well. 30 mins at the most.

I got home at around 1:30 for the 2 - 6 window, and he was waiting outside.

He hadn't done a TiVo install before, although he had heard about them, and he talked to someone on the radio that had done one last week (although that one had a bad card!)

Anyway, I double checked that the HD channels would be on the card, and he checked, and apparantly they hadn't authorized them, so he fixed that, read the instructions, called in the cards, tested the channels, and all went well

I'm just going through the rest of the install now

But so far, 1 happy camper


----------



## rshrieve

We had our Comcast guy out on Friday 9/22. He had two cable cards in his shirt pocket.

Mine was the first Tivo S3 he had seen so he made a call to one of colleagues at the office who had been through several. We installed the first card (he had me do it) and the Tivo screen came up with the info he had to call to the office. We checked the channels and they worked OK.

We got an error message and he called the office to find out what that meant --they said ignore it.

Did the same with the second card.

But after the cards were installed the S3 would not switch from one tuner to the other nor get the range of channels we subscribe to. I re-read the instructions. YOU NEED TO RE-RUN GUIDED SETUP after the cards are in and tested.

Now the S3 works beautifully. No problems at all.

We got to ditch two Comcast boxes and a lot of cables. So the setup looks much cleaner and less cluttered.

I could not get the Tivo remote to do anything other than power up our Fujitsu 50" plasma monitor. It will not control the Bose System 12 sound system we use for audio.

Rich


----------



## ac3dd

JonC24 said:


> I think the CableCards are about $2.50 per month, and the install was $17. When I called up to schedule the appointment, the person I talked to said the CableCards would be only be free if I did not have a CableBox (which I wanted to keep to get PPV and OnDemaand).
> 
> I live in the Boston area (Natick, MA).


Are they charging you for the cable box? If it's free, I can see why they'd want to charge for the cards so they're not letting you use a box AND the cards for free. But if it's not free, the fact that you're paying for the box should make it irrelevant for charging or not charging for the cards. And it would be silly of them to make you want to return the box, given the PPV capability.


----------



## fsponge

I'm in Arlington Heights, IL (Chicago suburb). Today is September 26, Comcast says I can't get my CableCards until November 13. Two people at Comcast say I can't get the CableCards on my own from one of their payment/equipment exchange centers. 

What's up with the long, long wait? Very frustrated!  

Anyone else in Chicago having similar experience? Should I go to the payment center anyway and try to get CableCards?


----------



## bilbo

fsponge said:


> I'm in Arlington Heights, IL (Chicago suburb). Today is September 26, Comcast says I can't get my CableCards until November 13. Two people at Comcast say I can't get the CableCards on my own from one of their payment/equipment exchange centers.
> 
> What's up with the long, long wait? Very frustrated!
> 
> Anyone else in Chicago having similar experience? Should I go to the payment center anyway and try to get CableCards?


You should call Comcast and tell them that you find six weeks an unreasonable amount of time to wait for CableCards. Tell them you want to receive a High Definition signal in a timely manner and that you are considering switching to DirecTV for HD service due to their lackluster response. At the very least they should be able to get a free digital cable box for the six weeks you are waiting which you should be able to pick up at their local franchise office. I can assure you Comcast is not letting new installs wait six weeks. My guess is Comcast will "find" two CableCards for you very quickly, however.


----------



## BananaPeels

I had to wait 9 days for an appointment, but when the installer showed up, it took about 15 minutes and I was up and running. Funny the installer knew nothing about the Series 3. It was the first time he had heard about this product. So I spent a few minutes telling how great it was, and how happy I was to get rid of my Comcast Motorola HD DVR. He admitted that product still has "lots" of bugs.

Pricing $15.99 for the install
First card is free
Second card is $5/month

However, when he called in my cable card id's to activate them and deactivate my Comcast DVR, they also deactivated my regular digital cable box in my other room. So I had to call them back to get that re-activated, typical crappy comcast screwup.


----------



## singletb

fsponge said:


> I'm in Arlington Heights, IL (Chicago suburb). Today is September 26, Comcast says I can't get my CableCards until November 13. Two people at Comcast say I can't get the CableCards on my own from one of their payment/equipment exchange centers.
> 
> What's up with the long, long wait? Very frustrated!
> 
> Anyone else in Chicago having similar experience? Should I go to the payment center anyway and try to get CableCards?


I went in, and picked up the cards. Just be really nice about it. I gave the puppy dog eyes when they said I could not pick them up and told them that I was told I could do so over the phone (no lie). I think is rare when someone is at their payment center and actually being polite and not b!tchy. That got me a long way.


----------



## fsponge

singletb said:


> I went in, and picked up the cards. Just be really nice about it. I gave the puppy dog eyes when they said I could not pick them up and told them that I was told I could do so over the phone (no lie). I think is rare when someone is at their payment center and actually being polite and not b!tchy. That got me a long way.


What payment center did you go to? I've got a lot of time on my hands, I might just drive on over to wherever you went. Maybe we'll start a trend.

Thanks for the info!

Alex


----------



## robus

Comcast did not totally admit defeat and today an installer returned to try and get the 2nd cablecard working after hearing from superiors that it should work. Apparently he was also told to call a particular (senior) CSR who would know how to work the necessary account setup magic to get it working.

Long story short: he plugged the same card we'd tried last week back into the TiVo - it said it was authorized right away and then he called into the CSR. She configured the account to authorized the digital channels for the second cablecard and voila - instant HD on the second cablecard.

So apparently it's all down to CSR expertise to get the 2nd cablecard going.

Robert.


----------



## singletb

fsponge said:


> What payment center did you go to? I've got a lot of time on my hands, I might just drive on over to wherever you went. Maybe we'll start a trend.
> 
> Thanks for the info!
> 
> Alex


1255 W. North Ave. Right across the street from the Home Depot.


----------



## wolfson

The guy came out and got both cards installed pretty fast. It appeared both were working, but it only one actually works. I did not realize this till after I had repeated the guided setup and went to record one show, and watch another. I called Comcast and got the Fort Myers, FL office. The rep I spoke with (Erica 2070) said under no circuimstances would they support a tivo, and they would have to bill me for a service call to come make it work. I explained to her that it was on the authorized list and she refused to be of assistance. I asked for a supervisor and she refused that as well. I asked her to verify the hostid, and the other numbers which she also said she could not do. Does anyone know of a comcast office that is helpfull in these matters?

UPDATE--
So I called back a second time, while legally recording the call and was told specifically that Comcast Fort Myers, FL will not support any non-tv device including Tivo's. They will not troubleshoot it over the phone and the will charge me to send out a tech. I tried not mentioning that it was a Tivo on the second call, but the first person I talked to has noted my account with a message not to help. I was told that I was not allowed to talk to a supervisor and that they were refusing to talk to me further, at which point they said they were terminating the call.


----------



## wolfson

After reading some other threads I called tivo like they said and was told someone could call my cable company on my behalf. I was put into a call queue for 38 minutes and at 11PM exactly a message came on saying "Tivo is now closed" and the call was dropped. Don't most companies drain their queue before dropping calls like that?


----------



## fsponge

> UPDATE--
> So I called back a second time, while legally recording the call and was told specifically that Comcast Fort Myers, FL will not support any non-tv device including Tivo's. They will not troubleshoot it over the phone and the will charge me to send out a tech. I tried not mentioning that it was a Tivo on the second call, but the first person I talked to has noted my account with a message not to help. I was told that I was not allowed to talk to a supervisor and that they were refusing to talk to me further, at which point they said they were terminating the call.


Isn't it sad that Comcast has to be so incompetent? I wish there were something I could do to help you.


----------



## Gregor

wolfson said:


> The guy came out and got both cards installed pretty fast. It appeared both were working, but it only one actually works. I did not realize this till after I had repeated the guided setup and went to record one show, and watch another. I called Comcast and got the Fort Myers, FL office. The rep I spoke with (Erica 2070) said under no circuimstances would they support a tivo, and they would have to bill me for a service call to come make it work. I explained to her that it was on the authorized list and she refused to be of assistance. I asked for a supervisor and she refused that as well. I asked her to verify the hostid, and the other numbers which she also said she could not do. Does anyone know of a comcast office that is helpfull in these matters?
> 
> UPDATE--
> So I called back a second time, while legally recording the call and was told specifically that Comcast Fort Myers, FL will not support any non-tv device including Tivo's. They will not troubleshoot it over the phone and the will charge me to send out a tech. I tried not mentioning that it was a Tivo on the second call, but the first person I talked to has noted my account with a message not to help. I was told that I was not allowed to talk to a supervisor and that they were refusing to talk to me further, at which point they said they were terminating the call.


Call their corporate office in Philadelphia 215-665-1700. Ask for one of their excecutive assistants and explain the problem. (Thanks to geekmedic for this number!)

EDIT: This is a Comcast phone number.


----------



## wolfson

Is that a corporate number for Tivo or for Comcast?


----------



## Bodshal

wolfson said:


> Is that a corporate number for Tivo or for Comcast?


A quick google says it's comcast.

Chris.


----------



## mweppner

Update on my dealings with Comcast (Manassas Park, VA):

I stopped by the local center yesterday. I asked them how much for cable cards, they gave me two or three answers (two of them discussing) and ended up on $5 per card per month. I then asked if I could install myself, and they said I had to schedule an install. I mentioned Tivo S3 and they seemed to just nod and say OK. Not sure if that meant they were cool with it, or if it meant they hadn't seen the S3 before? Anyway, they were helpful and made me feel that it was do-able.

Now, I just have to decide when to make my purchase! Part of me is leaning to NOW. And part is leaning towards making it a Christmas gift to myself, and that will *hopefully* be after the eSATA is activated...


----------



## jjarmoc

I had two cards installed yesterday - in the chicago Suburbs. So far, one of them is working flawlessly.. and the other, well, it has some trouble.

- The card that is working does so in either slot.
- The card that's having issues has the same trouble in either slot.
- Slot 2 never tunes channel 2 regardless of which card is in use, and Slot 1 always tunes channel 2. This isn't a huge problem as I'm going to remove two from my channel guide anyhow, and use 189 (the digital feed of 2)

- The problem with the trouble card is that HBO doesnt' come in. Sometimes when tuning to that channel I'll see HBO for a split second and then it goes away. Also, occasionally when attempting to tune HBO, the entire Tivo box reboots. As stated above this problem follows this particular card to either tuner/slot.

Both cards are Motorola but the failing card is version 03.34 whereas the working card is version 04.05. Could this be the source of the problem?

Has anyone seen similar problems, or had issues with two cards of different versions, or maybe with the 3.34 Motorla cards specifically?

I'm going to open a ticket with Tivo as well, but thought I'd post here as well. I'll update you all when I get this fixd in case others have similar problems.


----------



## joegarrett

jjarmoc said:


> Both cards are Motorola but the failing card is version 03.34 whereas the working card is version 04.05. Could this be the source of the problem?


Please see here http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=4421113#post4421113


----------



## jjarmoc

joegarrett said:


> Please see here http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=4421113#post4421113


Just found that thread after posting here. Thanks Joe!


----------



## gayste

Alexandria, VA

Need any information you can provide.

After the initial "we will NOT install cards into TiVo," I finally got a tech to come out and install them. He genuinely wanted to get them to work, so we played with it, got them installed and he called to have them activated. He left WITHOUT all the channels being displayed (a very random set of channels do not come in: some HD, some premium, some basic). I Have been trying to have the cards re-provisioned ever since. They will NOT do this over the phone (said they cannot) so a guy comes out this afternoon.

My question is this; if the cards have been been "authorized" (as the status screen suggest,) but I am not getting any emm's, will we have to go through the whole installation procedure again, or can I just try explaining to the cable guy that all they need to do is try re-provisioning with all of the numbers (Host ID and CC ID)?

I have read these two web sites and they seem to suggest that the cable company needs to do some things on their end.

Specific TiVo CableCard install instructions:
http://techdigs.net/content/view/46/42/#ccconfig

Generic CableCard discussion:
http://forum.ecoustics.com/bbs/messages/2/176786.html

(I'm a bit nervous about this SDV (switched digital video) stuff, could I be one of the unlucky ones that are in a SDV city and, from what I read, the cable cards will not work with this setup?)

Thanks for any info!


----------



## bwherry

Did the tech check to make sure there were no traps on your line? Mine decided to do that and found 3 traps that would have blocked a number of SD and HD channels.


----------



## gregkeene

gayste said:


> Alexandria, VA
> 
> Need any information you can provide.
> 
> After the initial "we will NOT install cards into TiVo," I finally got a tech to come out and install them. He genuinely wanted to get them to work, so we played with it, got them installed and he called to have them activated. He left WITHOUT all the channels being displayed (a very random set of channels do not come in: some HD, some premium, some basic). I Have been trying to have the cards re-provisioned ever since. They will NOT do this over the phone (said they cannot) so a guy comes out this afternoon.


Specifically, what are your values for:

* Encryption: 
* Connect: , EnabledByCP: 
* Auth: 
* CA enable: 
* Host Validation: 
* Copy Protection Key:

Also, which types of channels are you able to get and having trouble with.

HD Broadcast (e.g. NBC, CBS): 
HD Expanded (e.g. ESPN HD, Discovery HD): 
HD Premium (e.g. HBO HD, SHO HD): 
SD Broadcast (e.g. NBC, CBS): 
SD Expanded (e.g. Comedy Central): 
SD Premium (e.g. HBO, SHO):

Might help fill in some blanks.

Greg


----------



## gayste

bwherry said:


> Did the tech check to make sure there were no traps on your line? Mine decided to do that and found 3 traps that would have blocked a number of SD and HD channels.


Cool, I'll have him check.



gregkeene said:


> Specifically, what are your values for:


I'm at work and can't get the exact info, but here is some info from memory:

- CP Authorized on both cards
- No ECMs (or somthing like that) on one card and on the other card this says "OK"
- No EMMs recived on both cards

I can get more info when i get home to meet the cable guy.


----------



## wbswbs

Got it working. Thanks. Had to turn on sharing within iTunes and iPhoto themselves (duh...). Also, had to enable a port in the firewall to permit iPhoto through. No worries, all fixed. Works nicely, in fact. I have tons of music and tons of pictures (12K+), and I experienced next to no lag in access playlists and photo albums.


----------



## kas25

wbswbs said:


> Got it working. Thanks. Had to turn on sharing within iTunes and iPhoto themselves (duh...). Also, had to enable a port in the firewall to permit iPhoto through. No worries, all fixed. Works nicely, in fact. I have tons of music and tons of pictures (12K+), and I experienced next to no lag in access playlists and photo albums.


I'm curiuos to know how this works. I'm considering switching from Directv to Comcast S3 as I would love to replace my Pinnacle media player which i use to stream pictures and photos from my computer. It sounds like you are saying the S3 will do this. Does album art show up when music is played? Can you search for an album or song while another song is currently being played? Thanks for any input you can provide. I assume it doesn't do movies?


----------



## Woodstock2

kas25 said:


> I'm curiuos to know how this works. I'm considering switching from Directv to Comcast S3 as I would love to replace my Pinnacle media player which i use to stream pictures and photos from my computer. It sounds like you are saying the S3 will do this. Does album art show up when music is played? Can you search for an album or song while another song is currently being played? Thanks for any input you can provide. I assume it doesn't do movies?


And, does it work with apple-format (both protected and not) songs under itunes on an WinXP system?


----------



## DocSavag

Woodstock2 said:


> And, does it work with apple-format (both protected and not) songs under itunes on an WinXP system?


As far as I know it won't play the Apple format.


----------



## ebh

ebh said:


> It is fairly obvious that Comcast pricing and policy is different in various parts of the country and may even differ within one state. Here's my S3 install experience, so far: My install was scheduled for Sunday morning. Lesson One - Never schedule an install on a Sunday. The installer had never seen a S3, was not an experienced Cablecard installer and there was no one at the head end who could help. Adding to the fun was a language barrier between the installer and the head end. We ended up putting one Cablecard in the TV just to prove that the card was good (it was.) The installer promised to come back first thing next morning to finish the install. He never showed up.
> 
> In the ensuing conversation with Comcast I was told that the S3 could not be set up because their computer system could not accept multiple cablecards on one outlet. And that they had a few S3 purchasers who were having the same problem as I am having.
> 
> I called TiVo and they said that they had not gotten any information from Comcast regarding that.
> 
> I am now scheduled for a "repair" tomorrow afternoon. The technician is bringing an additional cable card - I have one installed in the TV, the other in the S3 but not initialized.
> 
> My sense is that I have to ask the technician to install each card on a separate outlet and ignore the fact that it is one box. Agree? Disagree? Suggestions?
> Now I have scheduled a "repair" for tomorrow afternoon to try again to get the S3 configured and working.


Today's experience was as good as the first one was bad. Prior to my appointment I got a call from the Tech Supervisor (unsolicited) and explained to him that he had to use two outlets for the S3. The tech who showed up was a foreman and had listened in on the conversation with the supervisor. Both cards in and working in about ten minutes. Tech had to call back in to get premium channels working properly.

DO NOT LET COMCAST TELL YOU THAT THE Series 3 IS NOT SUPPORTED, OR THAT THEIR SYSTEM DOESN'T HANDLE TWO CARDS.
EXPLAIN TO THEM (IF NECESSARY) THAT THEY MUST USE TWO OUTLETS EVEN THOUGH IT IS ONE BOX.


----------



## southerndoc

Had an interesting thing happen last night...

I was watching a recording of South Park (yes, I'm a fan). During the last 5 minutes of the show, it recorded a CableCARD diagnostic menu that stated that my card wasn't activated. When I switched to Live TV (on both tuners), everything seemed to be working fine.

I looked at the diagnostic menus for each of the CableCARDs. I have Scientific American CableCARDs installed. If I'm not mistaken, I *think* the old OS version was from 2005. Now it seems to be reading OS versions from May 2006.

Does anyone know what date the most recent firmware update for Scientific American CableCARDs is from? I'm curious if I got a firmware update last night, or if this is a problem with a CableCARD that might be ready to show its ugly head?


----------



## Pab Sungenis

Gregor said:


> Call their corporate office in Philadelphia 215-665-1700.


Forget that. Call 1-888-225-5322, the main number for the FCC first. Ask about all the forms you need and have them sent to you.

THEN call 215-665-1700 and let them know the next stop is the post office to file the official complaint.


----------



## gayste

More info:
I don't see the exact info requested by gregkeene
Here's what i do see:
- Auth Status: CP Auth Received (both cards)
- Prog number: 304 (cc1), 5 (cc2)
- CCI byte: 0x00 (both cards)
- ECM count: 0 (both cards)
- EMM count: 0 (both cards)
- Decryption status: OK (cc1), No ECMs detected (cc2)
- Powerkey status: Not Ready - Waiting for EMMs (both cards)
- EID: 0xffffff (cc1), 0x0 (cc2)
- MKS period: 100 seconds (both cards)
- KSE count: 0 (both cards)

Also, which types of channels are you able to get and having trouble with.

HD Broadcast (e.g. NBC, CBS): yes
HD Expanded (e.g. ESPN HD, Discovery HD): Dont think i get ANY of these
HD Premium (e.g. HBO HD, SHO HD): no
SD Broadcast (e.g. NBC, CBS): yes
SD Expanded (e.g. Comedy Central): spike - yes, bravo - yes, discovery - yes, hgtv - no, comedy - yes, etv - no (seems to be very eratic but i am also not sure what is "expanded")
SD Premium (e.g. HBO, SHO): no

Again, thanks for any information!


----------



## jjarmoc

gayste - 
Just out of curiousity, what manufacturer and version is your CC?


----------



## gayste

scientific atlanta


----------



## robus

gayste said:


> Also, which types of channels are you able to get and having trouble with.
> 
> HD Broadcast (e.g. NBC, CBS): yes
> HD Expanded (e.g. ESPN HD, Discovery HD): Dont think i get ANY of these
> HD Premium (e.g. HBO HD, SHO HD): no
> SD Broadcast (e.g. NBC, CBS): yes
> SD Expanded (e.g. Comedy Central): spike - yes, bravo - yes, discovery - yes, hgtv - no, comedy - yes, etv - no (seems to be very eratic but i am also not sure what is "expanded")
> SD Premium (e.g. HBO, SHO): no
> 
> Again, thanks for any information!


This sounds exactly like the problem I had with the second cablecard. And it boiled down to them not properly configuring the card for the digital package. The hardware side was all fine - it was purely an account set up issue.

Robert.


----------



## gregkeene

gayste:

I'm not as familiar with the SA cards as Motorola. While it could be a package setup issue on your account or card, it's sounds more like you're one or both of your cards isn't establishing encryption correctly. It's likely to do with one of the values (especially the DATA value) not being entered correctly at the home office end. Of course there are many factors, but making sure they double check that could be worth it.

Greg


----------



## gayste

There done! The cable guy just left. The cards are working! Try to get a "real" Comcast installer (not a contractor) they know who to talk to. They just needed to talk to the right people/department at the office to set it up.


----------



## joanmaries

Does anybody have any experience with getting cablecards from Comcast in Monmouth County, NJ? I am considering getting the S3 - I really want it but the BF keeps logically pointing out that there's another $1k we won't be saving towards buying a house - but he's weakening a bit!! I think I can work on him for this. I could just do it because it's my money but that would cause more friction and problems than it is worth. 

Anyway, back to the point - I was wondering how easy/hard it was to deal with Comcast in our area. The cable is in the BF's name but he definitely will not be able to talk to the comcast people if they try to pull anything or give him any problems - I'll have to talk to them. He's too nice and sometimes lets people push him around - they give me problems and they will have the fury of a woman denied Tivo on their backs.........


----------



## Gregor

gayste said:


> There done! The cable guy just left. The cards are working! Try to get a "real" Comcast installer (not a contractor) they know who to talk to. They just needed to talk to the right people/department at the office to set it up.


Glad to see it worked out. Comcast *does* support these puppies, even if they don't know that they do.


----------



## sjcbulldog

My comcast guy just left. He commented that he had never seen the Tivo with cable cards before. However, he just installed the first card, called in the card id # and the CSR sent an initialize to the card. After the initialize, the comcast installer checked to be sure I was receiving one of the unencrypted channels. After this was confirmed, he called back to the CSR and gave them the host id and the card id and had them paired and attached to my account. I used test channels to tune into HBO HD. After about five minutes HBOHD was working. We repeated this with the second cable card and about twenty-five minutes after he arrived he was done and everything was working. He stuck around til I finished the guided setup and made sure everything was still working across both tuners. It was as smooth as I could have expected.

Just my $0.02 worth
sjcbulldog


----------



## jjarmoc

sjcbulldog said:


> My comcast guy just left. He commented that he had never seen the Tivo with cable cards before. However, he just installed the first card, called in the card id # and the CSR sent an initialize to the card. After the initialize, the comcast installer checked to be sure I was receiving one of the unencrypted channels. After this was confirmed, he called back to the CSR and gave them the host id and the card id and had them paired and attached to my account. I used test channels to tune into HBO HD. After about five minutes HBOHD was working. We repeated this with the second cable card and about twenty-five minutes after he arrived he was done and everything was working. He stuck around til I finished the guided setup and made sure everything was still working across both tuners. It was as smooth as I could have expected.
> 
> Just my $0.02 worth
> sjcbulldog


SJC - would you mind checking the manufacturer/version of your cards? I have a hunch that certain versions may not be working well, but I don't have enough data to conclude that one way or the other..


----------



## sjcbulldog

My cards are made by Motorola and are version 4.21.

Sjcbulldog


----------



## JoJetSki

Dreading calling comcast today, I tried to get the number to the local office (in Pittsburg, CA). No go so I called the 1-800 number on my bill which I hoped would go to a local regional center at least.

The good news is:

I am upgrading from analogue to digital so I didn't even try the "can I come in and pick up the cards" bit. 

They are charging me $15.99 for the install of my digital cable and giving me two cable cards.

Price for two cable cards zero dollars
Price for cable cards on a monthly basis zero dollars
Having my HD Tivo...priceless.

Now we shall see how the install goes.


----------



## GoHokies!

JoJetSki said:


> Dreading calling comcast today, I tried to get the number to the local office (in Pittsburg, CA). No go so I called the 1-800 number on my bill which I hoped would go to a local regional center at least.
> 
> The good news is:
> 
> I am upgrading from analogue to digital so I didn't even try the "can I come in and pick up the cards" bit.
> 
> They are charging me $15.99 for the install of my digital cable and giving me two cable cards.
> 
> Price for two cable cards zero dollars
> Price for cable cards on a monthly basis zero dollars
> Having my HD Tivo...priceless.
> 
> Now we shall see how the install goes.


Not to burst your bubble, but the "install" of digital cable is no different - all you need to get is the cablecards in your Tivo and CC has to make changes in their computer...


----------



## cschamp

Comcast has been at my house more than 2 hours today. First technician, a Comcast subcontractor, here 2 hours. Nice enough guy. Never installed cablecards before. After asking the office to "hit" the cards three times and still nothing, he called a supervisor, who will be here 2 days from now to try setting up cablecards again.

Then after this tech left, I called the 1-800-Comcast number, and tried to get some help on my own. No luck. All Comcast can do is to "hit" the card. Tried that again, still no luck. The cards both say, as they have all day, that they are not Enabled (looking at the conditional access page of each card).

After calling 1-800 number, Comcast sent out a Comcast employee to try to help, but didn't tell him it was a cablecard issue. He arrives without any new cards, and says that the problem is not with comcast, since they have done everything they can. (Right. What else would he say?) The problem is either (a) the cards are bad, (b) the TiVo can't talk to the cards, or (c) the TiVo hasn't been registered for TiVo service. He obviously is either full of BS or doesn't know what he's talking about.

So now I'm waiting another couple of days for some supervisor to arrive, someone who is rumored to know how to solve this problem.

Maybe I should have stuck with DirecTV. I had 2 tuners on DirecTiVos for years, and it was nicely integrated with the DTV service. Not sure now that $799 for the S3 was worth it.


----------



## HomieG

cschamp said:


> He obviously is either full of BS or doesn't know what he's talking about.


It's usually both.


----------



## dlstrick

gayste said:


> There done! The cable guy just left. The cards are working! Try to get a "real" Comcast installer (not a contractor) they know who to talk to. They just needed to talk to the right people/department at the office to set it up.


 Glad to here that. Did the tech tell you what your original hang up was, and what did they charge you?


----------



## yunlin12

cschamp said:


> Comcast has been at my house more than 2 hours today. First technician, a Comcast subcontractor, here 2 hours. Nice enough guy. Never installed cablecards before. After asking the office to "hit" the cards three times and still nothing, he called a supervisor, who will be here 2 days from now to try setting up cablecards again.
> 
> Then after this tech left, I called the 1-800-Comcast number, and tried to get some help on my own. No luck. All Comcast can do is to "hit" the card. Tried that again, still no luck. The cards both say, as they have all day, that they are not Enabled (looking at the conditional access page of each card).
> 
> After calling 1-800 number, Comcast sent out a Comcast employee to try to help, but didn't tell him it was a cablecard issue. He arrives without any new cards, and says that the problem is not with comcast, since they have done everything they can. (Right. What else would he say?) The problem is either (a) the cards are bad, (b) the TiVo can't talk to the cards, or (c) the TiVo hasn't been registered for TiVo service. He obviously is either full of BS or doesn't know what he's talking about.


I'm in San Jose near 85 and 87.

My first install didn't go right, both cards said:

Connected: yes, EnabledbyCP: no
Auth:MISSING_PROGRAM_REKEY in the conditional access screen

I called back, the CSR "hit" them, nothing changed.

I called back again, another CSR wanted to "hit" them, I told him they were already hit. He said there's only one type of signal they can send, so he couldn't do anything else besides schedule another tech visit.

A second tech came, never seen a S3 before. I told him to ask the office if they can "initialize" it. He didn't know exactly what it meant, but he just asked the people on the other end of the walkie talkie "if they need to initialize it or something", and he was also patient enough to do one card at a time. Within 1-2 minutes of plugging each card, I got the 161-4 error, and then can see all the channels within 5 minutes.

I don't know if the CSR's know of the initialization signal, or if they need someone else to send the signal.

Good luck with your CC install.


----------



## gregkeene

sjcbulldog said:


> My cards are made by Motorola and are version 4.21.
> 
> Sjcbulldog


Same here.


----------



## cschamp

yunlin12 said:


> I don't know if the CSR's know of the initialization signal, or if they need someone else to send the signal.
> 
> Good luck with your CC install.


Interesting. Thanks.

I'm on phone with CSR at 1-800-Comcast, and she says she can't send an initialize. Can only do that to a set-top-box. So now I'm getting sent from CSR to CSR while they try to pass me off to someone who knows about CableCards. This latest CSR did just do an initialize, "a little stronger" than a "hit," she said. waiting now....


----------



## edbern

I finally got my Comcast install to work, but had to do most of the work myself.

Bottom line -- make them bring extra cards.

Details here:

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=4423544&&#post4423544


----------



## MScottC

I recievd our TiVo the Monday after the Shipping fiasco week, so I really can't complain. After a several days of using it with analog cable and OTA for HD Network feeds, I decided to call Comcast here in Jersey City. I queried about installing two CCs in a DVR (I did not mention a brand). The Rep was quite nice about it, however she wanted to charge me a second outlet fee. When I commented that it was still feeding a single TV, and just allowing dual recording just like their DVR, she checked with a supervisor and came back with "no additional fee." I also queried about the possibility of other fees, such as digital, "even tho I want to stay on my same 'Basic Preferred' tier." She again doublechecked and said, "Your rates will stay the same." The install was setup for two days later, on Friday.

On Friday the installer came. I left very detailed instructions as found on the FAQ's here and the TiVo.com support forums, along with the sheet that came in the box, and some other posted answers from other problem posts here, with my wife to show to the installer. Tho he was a bit standoffish, he did seem grateful for the extra material I had taken the time to prepare, and followed the more explicit instructions and apparently had no problems making it all work. The Truckroll fee on the invoice was only $9.95

As of right now, I'm paying for just Basic Preferred, which gives me HD on all the OTA channels, and digital simulcast on everything that is also available without a cablebox (about 70 channels). When I see how this is all reflected on my cablebill, I'll decide where I go regarding the digital tiers.

My only issue is that on both cards I've got the "re-key authorization" message. Yet I'm getting the channels I believe I'm paying for. Perhaps when I upgrade to the digital tiers, this will become an issue.


----------



## sjcbulldog

cschamp said:


> Interesting. Thanks.
> 
> I'm on phone with CSR at 1-800-Comcast, and she says she can't send an initialize. Can only do that to a set-top-box. So now I'm getting sent from CSR to CSR while they try to pass me off to someone who knows about CableCards. This latest CSR did just do an initialize, "a little stronger" than a "hit," she said. waiting now....


The comcast installer at my house called the CSR four times, twice for each card. Before the first call on each card, there was no information about the card in the conditional access screen. All fields were zero, authorization was unknown, etc. After the first call was placed and the first "init" sent down the line the card was then initialized and the Tivo could tune in unencrypted stations using the test channels. After the cards were in this state, he called the CSR a second time and gave them the host id associated with the card. After a few minutes I could go back to the test channels and watch HBOHD. This was repeated for each of the cable cards.

After both calls we had to wait (up to five minutes) for the command that was sent to the card to be received.

Sjcbulldog


----------



## yunlin12

sjcbulldog said:


> The comcast installer at my house called the CSR four times, twice for each card. Before the first call on each card, there was no information about the card in the conditional access screen. All fields were zero, authorization was unknown, etc. After the first call was placed and the first "init" sent down the line the card was then initialized and the Tivo could tune in unencrypted stations using the test channels. After the cards were in this state, he called the CSR a second time and gave them the host id associated with the card. After a few minutes I could go back to the test channels and watch HBOHD. This was repeated for each of the cable cards.
> 
> After both calls we had to wait (up to five minutes) for the command that was sent to the card to be received.
> 
> Sjcbulldog


Hmm, I guess they have different systems in San Jose alone (I assume you are in SJ from the SJC). My install disn't require host pairing. The techs never had to phone in the host ID. In one of the screens where it says host status or something, it says unknown. But I'm getting all my channels so not complaining.


----------



## sjcbulldog

No, I am in Portland. I was in San Jose (actually Santa Clara) when I picked up that login for most of these types of account.

Sjcbulldog


----------



## domino82

FWIW:

My experience with Comcast has been similarly crappy.

1) Called 1-800-Comcast to ask about ordering a card. Was told to go to my local office.

2) Drove 20 miles to local office, lady would not allow me to self-install but gladly scheduled a home-visit for 2 days later. She couldn't care less where the cards were going.

3) First tech visit was this morning. This was his first install on an S3 (had never seen one), and was concerned. Called dispatch on his 2-way and was reassurred that it was okay and I overheard that "someone else did one the other day."

We insert card number one. Techie is confused because he can't find the info needed to phone in to dispatch. We discover the network info menu, query the card, and he seems to see what he needs.

He reads in the three numbers to dispatch, who "pings" the cards. We test them, and nothing. Channels 0-99 come in fine, as do the "local digital" channels in the 200s, but none of the other digital channels or premium channels (all are just grey screens). I try redoing system setup. I try restarting the system. The tech guy has them do a "cold restart" of the cards. At this point my TiVo spontaneously rebooted for some reason, but it didn't accomplish anything. Same issue.

4) Tech guy throws his hands up in the air and leaves. Says I should call TiVo because dispatch says my cards are registered and should be active. I later find out that in the conditional access tab both cards appear to have never been activated.

5) I speak to probably 10 different reps from both TiVo and Comcast during the course of the day and nobody can seem to accomplish much of anything. Comcast can't seem to verify any of the numerical data on the cards without sending out a techie (i.e. they won't connect me to dispatch or whoever has access to that information).

6) I have another scheduled visit for tomorrow, and I can't even begin to tell you how peeved I will be if they can't get it working. For the amount of money I've shelled out for this S3, it makes me nauseated that I've had to go through this amount of trouble just to set it up.

7) If you are planning to purchase an S3, I suggest you get your ducks in a row and learn how to install CableCARDS, because you will most likely have to walk your "tech installer" through the process. They are clueless, impatient, and generally frustrated that they have to work on anything 3rd party.


----------



## ThreeSoFar

domino82 said:


> FWIW:
> 7) If you are planning to purchase an S3, I suggest you get your ducks in a row and learn how to install CableCARDS, because you will most likely have to walk your "tech installer" through the process. They are clueless, impatient, and generally frustrated that they have to work on anything 3rd party.


How well _you_ know cableCARDs is immaterial. If you cable company doesn't, you're screwed. But if they suck that much (or if they're a cable company), then they're already screwing you.


----------



## Maeglin

I live in the Atlanta area, and just got off the phone with the local office. I called to get my STB replaced with 2 CableCards, but the guy thought I was wanting to get an additional outlet installed and would push back the installation appt. by a week compared to what it would be with one. Once I got the point across that they were for the same TiVo device, he checked with his super (he wasn't convinced that it needed 2 cards) and relayed to me that 1 of their cards would still allow for recording 2 channels at once. 

From an estimate stated earlier in this thread, I wasn't aware that multistream cards were out just yet, but if what he said is true then they're very much here.


----------



## JoJetSki

GoHokies! said:


> Not to burst your bubble, but the "install" of digital cable is no different - all you need to get is the cablecards in your Tivo and CC has to make changes in their computer...


I disagree but don't worry my bubble is in tact.


----------



## domino82

Questions for anyone with Comcast who is successfully using the S3 with 2 Motorola CableCARDs:

1) I have already run, re-run, and re-re-run the initial setup. I'm happy to do it again when things are peachy, but frankly it takes quite a bit of time, and I want to maximize the amount of time my tech visitor tomorrow spends actually *resolving* the problem.

_Question: At what point is it appropriate or absolutely necessary to re-run system setup or perform a TiVo system restart?_

2) There seems to be some confusion between my tech guy, dispatch, and the 800-number people about what numbers are needed for them to call in. According to the link that someone posted, the critical numbers are a) UnitAddress, b) Host, and c) Data with the Data value most often causing a screw-up.

_Question: The 800-number numbnuts seemed to think that the "card #" should start with an "NG." I realize that this is the serial # located on the card itself. Is it necessary for my tech guy to pull the card and call in this serial (the NG one) to dispatch? Or is all the necessary info found on the CableCard(tm) Pairing screen?_

3) At this point, my two bum cards are still sitting in my S3.

_Question: Should I take them out before the techie arrives tomorrow for a fresh start on all this B.S.?_

*4) This is my understanding of the installation process (the way I'm envisioning it happening tomorrow, hoping, praying, etc). Please correct me if it's wrong:*

- I remove the cards and have them sitting on the table waiting for the tech guy when he gets there.

- I have written down the serial numbers (NG prefix on my Motorola cards) on a notecard for easy reference.

- We go into Settings -> CableCARD -> and techie inserts card #1.

- We go to the "Network" screen and click the "hunt" button to fetch data on Card #1. We are then looking at the CableCard(tm) pairing screen. Tech man calls dispatch and gives them the serial (NG one, if necessary), UnitAddress, Host, and Data values.

- We go to the CableCard(tm) Status Menu and watch as they either perform a cable card validation (CCV) or a "cold initiate" where we should be able to watch the card downloading segments as we refresh the screen.

- We look in the Conditional Access Menu for Card #1 and should see something like Connect: yes, Auth: subscribed, CA enable: possible, Host Validation: VALID, Copy Protection Key: Enabled, etc.

- We test channels for card #1 and everything shows up perfectly.

- We repeat the process for card #2

- After all this (?) I repeat guided setup for giggles, even though my TiVo seems to already know my lineup, knows all the channels I receive, has their program info and can even tell me what's *supposed* to be on, even though the screen is grey right now (oh, and these non-existant digital channels even have a signal strength in the 90s, go figure..)

Are there any bases I'm not covering? I will seriously not allow this technician to leave my house until my S3 is operating properly. It's already ridiculous that I've had to go through this much trouble.

Thank you for any help or insight you guys can provide. It's at least nice to know that I'm not the only one having to go through this garbage.


----------



## btwyx

domino82 said:


> Questions for anyone with Comcast who is successfully using the S3 with 2 Motorola CableCARDs:


That'd be me.


> _Question: At what point is it appropriate or absolutely necessary to re-run system setup or perform a TiVo system restart?_


You don't need to restart. Rerun gudied setup once the cards are confirmed working. Let the installer leave.


> _Question: The 800-number numbnuts seemed to think that the "card #" should start with an "NG." I realize that this is the serial # located on the card itself. Is it necessary for my tech guy to pull the card and call in this serial (the NG one) to dispatch? Or is all the necessary info found on the CableCard(tm) Pairing screen?_


Its a good idea to note the number printed on the card, though the number on the info screen should be the same, and is probably the important one.


> I]Question: Should I take them out before the techie arrives tomorrow for a fresh start on all this B.S.?[/I]


I'd think taking out bum cards is a good idea, but for no particular reason.


> Are there any bases I'm not covering?


I can't think of anything.


----------



## Brad Porter

Follow-up to post #474...

Tech arrived early today. The install of the second card went smooth with only the expected 161-4 glitch. Guided setup went smooth. Everything is working perfectly.

Then I abused my TiVo by making it show me DOOM. I'm so mean. 

One annoying thing did happen after the second tuner was added. Given the newly available second tuner, TiVo grabbed the opportunity to record Inside the NFL and Real Time with Bill Maher that it had been deferring until later in the week. Since I was watching the movie live on the second tuner I had to kill both of those recordings before it could switch channels on me. I didn't give it a long term period in which to reschedule, but I was concerned that it wasn't going to reschedule the recordings that it had already dropped. So I manually added them back in. Long term this won't be an issue because I won't be needing to watch many things live, but I am curious about whether it would remember that it didn't get a particular episode and grab the next available one even if it had already dropped that one from its plan.

One other thing: I'm upgrading from two Series 1 boxes, so I keep accidentally giving Thumbs Up to things when I'm trying to change the channel. I don't know why they switched those button locations on the remote, but I'm glad that I've turned off suggestions because TiVo is getting some weird feedback on my likes/dislikes. 

Brad


----------



## jfh3

domino82 said:


> _Question: At what point is it appropriate or absolutely necessary to re-run system setup or perform a TiVo system restart?_


After the CableCARDs are sucessfully installed and you are getting all the channels. If the cards are properly authorized, you can see all the channels in the test channel menu (off CableCARD menu) regardless of what the Tivo guide data is.



> _Question: The 800-number numbnuts seemed to think that the "card #" should start with an "NG." I realize that this is the serial # located on the card itself. Is it necessary for my tech guy to pull the card and call in this serial (the NG one) to dispatch? Or is all the necessary info found on the CableCard(tm) Pairing screen?_


The newer Motorola cards have serial numbers that start with NG. Yes, dispatch needs the serial number and no, it's not displayed on any of the CableCARD info screens. The installer should be smart enough to write down the serial numbers on the work order BEFORE he installs the cards.



> _Question: Should I take them out before the techie arrives tomorrow for a fresh start on all this B.S.?_


If they don't have the serial number info, you'll have to anyway.



> *4) This is my understanding of the installation process (the way I'm envisioning it happening tomorrow, hoping, praying, etc). Please correct me if it's wrong:*
> 
> - I remove the cards and have them sitting on the table waiting for the tech guy when he gets there.
> 
> - I have written down the serial numbers (NG prefix on my Motorola cards) on a notecard for easy reference.
> 
> - We go into Settings -> CableCARD -> and techie inserts card #1.
> 
> - We go to the "Network" screen and click the "hunt" button to fetch data on Card #1. We are then looking at the CableCard(tm) pairing screen. Tech man calls dispatch and gives them the serial (NG one, if necessary), UnitAddress, Host, and Data values.
> 
> - We go to the CableCard(tm) Status Menu and watch as they either perform a cable card validation (CCV) or a "cold initiate" where we should be able to watch the card downloading segments as we refresh the screen.
> 
> - We look in the Conditional Access Menu for Card #1 and should see something like Connect: yes, Auth: subscribed, CA enable: possible, Host Validation: VALID, Copy Protection Key: Enabled, etc.
> 
> - We test channels for card #1 and everything shows up perfectly.
> 
> - We repeat the process for card #2
> 
> - After all this (?) I repeat guided setup for giggles, even though my TiVo seems to already know my lineup, knows all the channels I receive, has their program info and can even tell me what's *supposed* to be on, even though the screen is grey right now (oh, and these non-existant digital channels even have a signal strength in the 90s, go figure..)


Good except for a couple things:

- No need to go to the network screen.
- If the cards are freshly initalized, run test channels BEFORE you looks at the Conditional Access screen

- Watch for the 161-4 error message that will indicate the head end is talking to the cable card.


----------



## domino82

jfh3 said:


> Good except for a couple things:
> 
> - No need to go to the network screen.
> - If the cards are freshly initalized, run test channels BEFORE you looks at the Conditional Access screen
> 
> - Watch for the 161-4 error message that will indicate the head end is talking to the cable card.


Thanks for the help! 

The techies are scheduled to come out tomorrow afternoon (obviously I have nothing better to do than stay home for a 4-hr period during work hours).

However, I finally spoke to a sympathetic rep at their 800-number line who was kind enough to a) give me a phone # for their local office (pretty sure that's a big no-no) and b) told me to ask to be transferred to "dispatch" to discuss specifics of CableCARD issues

- So my new plan is first thing in the AM, to call the local office, calmly and confidently ask to be transferred to dispatch to resolve a CableCARD issue.

- Tell dispatch that I have a tech visit scheduled, but that I think he and I may be able to resolve the issue ourselves and save everyone some hassle.

- Insert Card #1, read back-and-forth the serial, host, and data info on the Card Pairing screen. Ask him to please send the card a hit.

- Go to test channels and pray to all that is holy that my channels start showing up.

- Insert Card #2 and repeat.

Can you tell that I want this working *yesterday*!?!? lol


----------



## George Bush

I was told flat out yesterday that Comcast absolutely does not support cable cards in Tivo and would not send out a tecnician to do so. When I stated that they were required by the FCC to install cards in any certified device the response was tv's only. This "superviser" was a real winner. Tim. Refused to give a last name. Only an employee number, 8598. Our discussion was a little heated and he hung up on me. I'm not sure what to do now.


----------



## GoHokies!

George Bush said:


> I was told flat out yesterday that Comcast absolutely does not support cable cards in Tivo and would not send out a tecnician to do so. When I stated that they were required by the FCC to install cards in any certified device the response was tv's only. This "superviser" was a real winner. Tim. Refused to give a last name. Only an employee number, 8598. Our discussion was a little heated and he hung up on me. I'm not sure what to do now.


Try again and hope for someone a little better - if that doesn't work, call Tivo and they'll stay on the line when you call Comcast and convince them of the error of their ways. Eventually you'll get through to someone with a clue - although this may take some time. 



JoJetSki said:


> I disagree but don't worry my bubble is in tact.


Well then, if you disagree, what else needs to be done to upgrade your cable from analog to digital?


----------



## btwyx

George Bush said:


> I'm not sure what to do now.


TiVo have a number you can ring for situations like this. They'll conference in with the "misguided" reps and explain the correct situation. The numer has been mentioned in several threads.


----------



## SueAnn

I'm sittin on the couch hoping that when the Comcast tech shows up today that it goes quick and easy !


----------



## SueAnn

AWESOME !!!!!!!!!!!! They are here right now !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Brainiac 5

George Bush said:


> I was told flat out yesterday that Comcast absolutely does not support cable cards in Tivo and would not send out a tecnician to do so.


I'm also in Howard County, MD. I called yesterday and told them that I wanted two CableCards for a "DVR with two CableCard slots." The CSR didn't seem to really understand what I was talking about, but made an appointment for someone to bring two cards. So it seems to be a matter of luck in who you talk to. (Maybe them not understanding was what saved me? Hopefully the installer won't refuse to put them in when he or she sees the TiVo...)


----------



## jjarmoc

domino82 said:


> Thanks for the help!
> 
> The techies are scheduled to come out tomorrow afternoon (obviously I have nothing better to do than stay home for a 4-hr period during work hours).


Tell me about it... I'm on my 3rd day of juggling my work schedule to be home for a comcast tech to drop off a card and read numbers over the phone. I really can't do this much more or it's going to start to get me in trouble at work.

It's now been over 2 weeks that I've had a non-working S3 tivo in my home.. fun.


----------



## Bodshal

SueAnn said:


> I'm sittin on the couch hoping that when the Comcast tech shows up today that it goes quick and easy !





SueAnn said:


> AWESOME !!!!!!!!!!!! They are here right now
> !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


This was about an hour and a half ago.

How did it go? Or are you having too much fun to give us a realtime update? 

Chris


----------



## SueAnn

Bodshal said:


> This was about an hour and a half ago.
> 
> How did it go? Or are you having too much fun to give us a realtime update?
> 
> Chris


The installer just left ... both the cable cards in Tivo work and the one in the tv works too ! Only took 3 calls to Comcast from the installer mainly because the first person was in training.

I'm running the guided set up right now and getting rid of the crap channels that I don't want Tivo to suggest shows for (It bugs me when I get an hour or two of The Home Shopping channel!)


----------



## rodneyw1

Comcast install 9/26/06 Benicia, CA (Bay Area)

Went to local cable office. No cards there. Must be installed, tech will bring cards with him.
$21.98 install fee. No charge for cards.
Tech came and installed both cards. Just stuck them in, top slot first then immediately stuck in the bottom card. (Though TiVo says one at a time bottom slot first.) Install screens came up, he called and told them to hit both cards. Waited a couple of minutes, checked channels. Everthing working fine.
So far I love it. Everything is working. Great picture and such an easy install. I was worried with all the horror stories on here.
Received cable bill this am via email. Have charges for digital package and additional outlet. No HD fee of $5.00 on bill. Am going back to cable office this morning to schedule install of cable cards for second TiVo 3. (should arrive tomorrow from Circuit City) Will see if they will do something with additional outlet fees. 
No complaints with new series3 other than poor ir remote signal.


----------



## wdave

George Bush said:


> I was told flat out yesterday that Comcast absolutely does not support cable cards in Tivo and would not send out a tecnician to do so. When I stated that they were required by the FCC to install cards in any certified device the response was tv's only. This "superviser" was a real winner. Tim. Refused to give a last name. Only an employee number, 8598. Our discussion was a little heated and he hung up on me. I'm not sure what to do now.


George, I'm also with Comcast, Howard County, MD. My cards are installed and working great -- done Monday. Persevere with them. The guy you talked with is an idiot.


----------



## sjcbulldog

domino82 said:


> Questions for anyone with Comcast who is successfully using the S3 with 2 Motorola CableCARDs:
> 
> 1) I have already run, re-run, and re-re-run the initial setup. I'm happy to do it again when things are peachy, but frankly it takes quite a bit of time, and I want to maximize the amount of time my tech visitor tomorrow spends actually *resolving* the problem.
> 
> _Question: At what point is it appropriate or absolutely necessary to re-run system setup or perform a TiVo system restart?_
> 
> 2) There seems to be some confusion between my tech guy, dispatch, and the 800-number people about what numbers are needed for them to call in. According to the link that someone posted, the critical numbers are a) UnitAddress, b) Host, and c) Data with the Data value most often causing a screw-up.
> 
> _Question: The 800-number numbnuts seemed to think that the "card #" should start with an "NG." I realize that this is the serial # located on the card itself. Is it necessary for my tech guy to pull the card and call in this serial (the NG one) to dispatch? Or is all the necessary info found on the CableCard(tm) Pairing screen?_
> 
> 3) At this point, my two bum cards are still sitting in my S3.
> 
> _Question: Should I take them out before the techie arrives tomorrow for a fresh start on all this B.S.?_
> 
> *4) This is my understanding of the installation process (the way I'm envisioning it happening tomorrow, hoping, praying, etc). Please correct me if it's wrong:*
> 
> - I remove the cards and have them sitting on the table waiting for the tech guy when he gets there.
> 
> - I have written down the serial numbers (NG prefix on my Motorola cards) on a notecard for easy reference.
> 
> - We go into Settings -> CableCARD -> and techie inserts card #1.
> 
> - We go to the "Network" screen and click the "hunt" button to fetch data on Card #1. We are then looking at the CableCard(tm) pairing screen. Tech man calls dispatch and gives them the serial (NG one, if necessary), UnitAddress, Host, and Data values.
> 
> - We go to the CableCard(tm) Status Menu and watch as they either perform a cable card validation (CCV) or a "cold initiate" where we should be able to watch the card downloading segments as we refresh the screen.
> 
> - We look in the Conditional Access Menu for Card #1 and should see something like Connect: yes, Auth: subscribed, CA enable: possible, Host Validation: VALID, Copy Protection Key: Enabled, etc.
> 
> - We test channels for card #1 and everything shows up perfectly.
> 
> - We repeat the process for card #2
> 
> - After all this (?) I repeat guided setup for giggles, even though my TiVo seems to already know my lineup, knows all the channels I receive, has their program info and can even tell me what's *supposed* to be on, even though the screen is grey right now (oh, and these non-existant digital channels even have a signal strength in the 90s, go figure..)
> 
> Are there any bases I'm not covering? I will seriously not allow this technician to leave my house until my S3 is operating properly. It's already ridiculous that I've had to go through this much trouble.
> 
> Thank you for any help or insight you guys can provide. It's at least nice to know that I'm not the only one having to go through this garbage.


As I mentioned in my earlier post, after my cards were installed, the pairing screen did not show any real data, nor did the conditional access screen until the CSR did an "initialize" on the cards. The installer called the CSR for the "initialize". Note that he did not call it an initialize but that is language I picked up here. Unfortunately I did not ask him what he did the first call. With the first call all he needed was the card serial # from the outside of the card. After the "initialize", I got the 161-4 error and the pairing screen as well as the conditional access screen then showed valid data. The installer then called a second time with the hostid and the serial # and attached both to my account. At that point everything worked great.

Sjcbulldog


----------



## SMB-IL

rodneyw1 said:


> Comcast install 9/26/06 Benicia, CA (Bay Area)
> 
> Went to local cable office. No cards there. Must be installed, tech will bring cards with him.
> $21.98 install fee. No charge for cards.
> Tech came and installed both cards. Just stuck them in, top slot first then immediately stuck in the bottom card. (Though TiVo says one at a time bottom slot first.) Install screens came up, he called and told them to hit both cards. Waited a couple of minutes, checked channels. Everthing working fine.
> So far I love it. Everything is working. Great picture and such an easy install. I was worried with all the horror stories on here.
> Received cable bill this am via email. Have charges for digital package and additional outlet. No HD fee of $5.00 on bill. Am going back to cable office this morning to schedule install of cable cards for second TiVo 3. (should arrive tomorrow from Circuit City) Will see if they will do something with additional outlet fees.
> No complaints with new series3 other than poor ir remote signal.


My install is in about an hour and I am TERRIFIED after reading here....  I hope that my install goes as easily as yours did!

I think my plan is to just tackle the guy when he walks in and say "here's how we're going to do this...."

or not.


----------



## rodneyw1

SMB-IL said:


> My install is in about an hour and I am TERRIFIED after reading here....  I hope that my install goes as easily as yours did!
> 
> I think my plan is to just tackle the guy when he walks in and say "here's how we're going to do this...."
> 
> or not.


My guy said he had installed one Series3 before "Three weeks ago." Don't know how he did that. Maybe he just said that or maybe his time-frame was just off. He was here a total of fifteen minutes or less.

Good luck.


----------



## mintakaX

Brad Porter said:


> Follow-up to post #474...
> 
> Tech arrived early today. The install of the second card went smooth with only the expected 161-4 glitch. Guided setup went smooth. Everything is working perfectly.
> 
> Then I abused my TiVo by making it show me DOOM. I'm so mean. ..
> ..
> ..
> 
> Brad


Thanks for reposting Brad. I'm in Boulder and although I havent bought an S3 yet, I was wondering how the local Comcast would handle things.
I must say that the customer service for the boulder comcast has really been superior over the 8 months I've had the service.


----------



## jfh3

George Bush said:


> I was told flat out yesterday that Comcast absolutely does not support cable cards in Tivo and would not send out a tecnician to do so. When I stated that they were required by the FCC to install cards in any certified device the response was tv's only. This "superviser" was a real winner. Tim. Refused to give a last name. Only an employee number, 8598. Our discussion was a little heated and he hung up on me. I'm not sure what to do now.


Repeat your name and tell him the White House doesn't like people that refuse to comply with Federal regulations ...


----------



## southerndoc

George Bush said:


> I was told flat out yesterday that Comcast absolutely does not support cable cards in Tivo and would not send out a tecnician to do so. When I stated that they were required by the FCC to install cards in any certified device the response was tv's only. This "superviser" was a real winner. Tim. Refused to give a last name. Only an employee number, 8598. Our discussion was a little heated and he hung up on me. I'm not sure what to do now.


 Call an executive assistant at the corporate office: 215-665-1700

They should be able to fix things.


----------



## Bodshal

jfh3 said:


> Repeat your name and tell him the White House doesn't like people that refuse to comply with Federal regulations ...


Must...resist...urge...to...make...obvious...jokes...

Chris.


----------



## wackymann

So I received my Tivo S3 last night from UPS. My Comcast appointment is next Tuesday. I have hooked up ethernet, component, and audio cables (my Samsung DLP does not have HDMI). The box is supposedly pre-authorized since I bought it directly from Tivo. Is there anything else I should do before Tuesday? I would like to be as prepared as possible come Tuesday morning, but I'm not really interested in playing around with the box just for the sake of playing.

I'm not really interested in setting the box up to record OTA or non-digital cable since I'm never going to use it that way. So at this point I am just twiddling my thumbs in great anticipation!


----------



## Scrith

The Comcast installer just left. Installation went very smoothly for four cable cards into two Series 3 TiVos here in Redwood City, CA. The whole service visit took about 45 minutes (and the first 15 minutes or so were just calling in to disable the two boxes I was returning to them, read the instructions, and make contact with the service person on the radio). Each card took about 5-6 minutes. All channels seem to be working on both cards in both TiVos, including the pay HD channels.

My one complaint is that the Test Channel screen only seems to let you advance one channel at a time, which means it takes quite a few clicks to go through the digital channels (100-399), the pay digital channels (500-599), and then the HD channels (700-799).


----------



## mdscott

Scrith said:


> My one complaint is that the Test Channel screen only seems to let you advance one channel at a time, which means it takes quite a few clicks to go through the digital channels (100-399), the pay digital channels (500-599), and then the HD channels (700-799).


You can enter channel numbers directly using the keypad as well.

Michael


----------



## hiker

Does anyone know how to get the digital SD channels to work on the S3? They work ok on my DCT-6200 cable box. I thought digital SD was working after cablecard 1 checkout but I'm getting analog SD now after card 2. 

Yesterday got the cablecards installed. It was a lot less painful than I thought after reading so many horror stories. Apparently, Comcast in the S.F. Bay Area has more experience with cablecards. Even though my S3 was the first my installer had seen the only problems he had was getting through to the headend and my neigborhood network encountered a brief system wide outage. Two Motorola cabalecards, one a version 4.05 (red) and the other a 4.21 (blue).


----------



## g808

I was having the MISSING_PROGRAM_REKEY problem. I had 4 truck rolls (twice they never showed) and several support calls/chats. I finally got someone on a chat to understand and she sent the proper signal to the cards. They now are "subscribed".

Unforetunately, I'm not all the way there. One card does not receive analog channels 39 - 53 (42 comes in fine). They work on card 2. I have no splitters between the cable outlet and the TiVo. Damn, so close!

FWIW to others the CSR on the chat said the following about the signal she was sending, "This process will take a while and it will remove any information you may have stored". You could tell this to CSRs you speak with, and maybe they will understand this. Other CSRs I spoke with didn't understand the "initialize" keyword.


----------



## btwyx

hiker said:


> Does anyone know how to get the digital SD channels to work on the S3? They work ok on my DCT-6200 cable box. I thought digital SD was working after cablecard 1 checkout but I'm getting analog SD now after card 2.


Comcast has to tell your cable card to use the digital, not the analog. Comcast tech support denies this is at all possibe though. The way to do it is to go to your local office and ask for a DCT-700 box. That's a digital only, and when your account is marked with that, the channels switch over to digtial. You can probably not even get the box, just ask them to mark your account with the box, but that might confuse them. I got the box and took it back 2 days later after I'd got tired of VOD.

I'm surprised you're not getting digital if your other box is, I thought they enabled all the boxes (and cards) the same.


----------



## bicker

Hmm... since I have a 3412 (but getting rid of it) can I assume that my account is so-marked? Since I'm getting rid of it, can I assume that that notation will stay on my account?


----------



## as6o

I am a new Comcast customer (current DirecTV/DirectTivo customer) so on Monday the installer (subcontractor) came to drop a new line (current line is being used for Comcast Business internet), install a Moto 6412, and install two cable cards in the S3. It took a while but went very well. 

First, he wanted to see if he really had to drop a new line. An installer had actually been at my house the Tues. before but because I didn't have my S3 yet he couldn't perform the install (he actually offered to do everything but the S3 but I figured I'd wait until they could do it all at once figuring as long as I was a new install they'd be quick to respond.) The first installer said I needed a separate line because my internet and my cable television would be on two separate accounts (and I'll get a better quality signal anyways.) So, I told this new installer what the other installer said and he wanted to call and check with his supervisor. The supervisor said to do whatever the customer wants. A good first impression! 

When he saw that the work order mentioned something about a tivo and 2 cable cards he brought a third card just in case. He seemed to have experience with cablecards but hadn't done a Tivo yet. 

Dropping the new line from the tap took a little while but since I have structured wiring and the closet isn't far from where the line comes into the house he didn't have to do much wiring inside (although he did attach new connectors to some of the cables going to and from my patch panel.) 

He got the 6412 set up and then called the tech service rep to do the cable cards. After being on hold for 10 minutes the service rep came on and after being told what was going to be tried immediately doubted if it would work (she actually said that it wouldn't work.) Since the installer was going to try and do everything I asked for they both went ahead with the installation (the installer kept asking the service rep what the steps were and the service rep kept saying she had no idea.) Anyways, he glanced at the Tivo supplied instruction, slammed the two cards in, fiddled with the menus (with my help), ignored the errors, found the numbers he needed (host and data) and told them to the service rep (had to repeat them a few times.) After a few minutes everything was working. 

I got the impression from the service rep that this was different and therefore a little annoying but she did what she usually does to activate cable cards and it worked as expected (there wasn't a lot of "let me try this", "didn't work", "ok, let me try this") 

We have been happily watching Comcast on the S3 ever since (even the analog channels look good) and will probably disconnect our DirecTiVos this weekend. For what it's worth the installer thought the S3 physically looked cool (he liked the enamel finish.) 

BTW, the 6412 sucks. The interface and remote are god awful (embarrassingly bad IMHO, TV-service-menu-bad.) I got it as a stop-gap (can't afford two S3s) expecting I'd be able to try the TiVo version of the software when Comcast releases it. 

-Aaron


----------



## shady

wackymann said:


> So I received my Tivo S3 last night from UPS. My Comcast appointment is next Tuesday. I have hooked up ethernet, component, and audio cables (my Samsung DLP does not have HDMI). The box is supposedly pre-authorized since I bought it directly from Tivo. Is there anything else I should do before Tuesday? I would like to be as prepared as possible come Tuesday morning, but I'm not really interested in playing around with the box just for the sake of playing.
> 
> I'm not really interested in setting the box up to record OTA or non-digital cable since I'm never going to use it that way. So at this point I am just twiddling my thumbs in great anticipation!


Maybe a silly question, but have you turned it on? (you mentioned "supposedly pre-authorized" which is why I ask). If not, then you should do that, and connect to the TiVo service to automatically get the updated software. It won't hurt to pull in the analog channels as well, then at least it proves you have a cable connection.


----------



## wackymann

shady said:


> Maybe a silly question, but have you turned it on? (you mentioned "supposedly pre-authorized" which is why I ask). If not, then you should do that, and connect to the TiVo service to automatically get the updated software. It won't hurt to pull in the analog channels as well, then at least it proves you have a cable connection.


Actually no, I have not turned it on yet, but I did plan on doing that this evening. I didn't open the package until late last night, so all I did was wire things up and go to bed. I also plan on rerouting some of the coax in my house this weekend to make sure my signal levels are solid.

Thank you for the recommendation - I was unaware of the software update issue. I'll make sure that all happens before the cable guy arrives. It will be a good test of my new ethernet drop too (although I already tested that with my laptop, so it should be good to go).


----------



## btwyx

bicker said:


> Hmm... since I have a 3412 (but getting rid of it) can I assume that my account is so-marked? Since I'm getting rid of it, can I assume that that notation will stay on my account?


If that's one of the digital only boxes its should be. I'm still getting digital after giving back the 700. It seems to stick and this is what others have reported. Comcast's long term plan is to go all digital, so they shouldn't want to switch you back.


----------



## hiker

btwyx said:


> Comcast has to tell your cable card to use the digital, not the analog. Comcast tech support denies this is at all possibe though. The way to do it is to go to your local office and ask for a DCT-700 box. That's a digital only, and when your account is marked with that, the channels switch over to digtial. You can probably not even get the box, just ask them to mark your account with the box, but that might confuse them. I got the box and took it back 2 days later after I'd got tired of VOD.
> 
> I'm surprised you're not getting digital if your other box is, I thought they enabled all the boxes (and cards) the same.


I thought the cablecards would use all the digital channels and not the analog at all because my account is authorized for ADS. Last week, before I got the cablecards, I went to my local Comcast office and asked to have my cable box set up for all digital. I did not need to get an all-digital box, the lady sent a code and when I got home the box was using all digital. Maybe I'll call and ask to have the cards re-hit to see if that will work.


----------



## btwyx

hiker said:


> my account is authorized for ADS.


Are you sure its analog not digital? How are you telling? The easiest way I find is to ask for a recording on the channel. If it offers recording quality options its analog.


----------



## kluskey

First time contactor put in cards he had no clue. They were not activated and despite numerous calls to Comcast and attempts to activate, I never got them to work. When I tried to tell them about the Host and Data IDs the CSRs did not have any idea what I was talking about and said there was no place for them to enter that info.

Second time a real Comcast installer came out. We tried to activate the first cards again but with no success. He plugged in a new card that he brought, gave the serial number to the office and it worked great. No need to provide any other info other than the serial number. Same thing with the other card. He said he liked the cards with the red Comcast label on them rather than the first cards I had, Motorola cards with a blue label.


----------



## 1283

kluskey said:


> He said he liked the cards with the red Comcast label on them rather than the first cards I had, Motorola cards with a blue label.


I thought the blue ones have more recent firmware and less problems.


----------



## bxwatso

Comcast in Denver is charging me an extra $11.95 per month ($5 extra for an extra HDTV location and $6.95 extra for the rental of a second CableCard) versus the cost of using their proprietary 2 tuner DVR. Here is the letter I wrote the FCC today (same letter to Denver City regulators):

Dear Sirs:

I am writing to inquire as to the appropriateness of my Cable TV provider (Comcast, Denver, CO, (303) 930-2000) charging me extra to use Cable Cards vs. their technology. I have contacted Comcast three times and they alternately do not understand my issue, refuse to address it, disconnect my service, or actually raise my monthly fee as a response to my concerns.

In my home, I have one TV, hence only a single viewing location. I have a Tivo Series 3 DVR (Cablelabs approved as TCD648250A), which allows for the recording of 2 programs at once. In order to record 2 programs at once, the device requires 2 Cable Cards. As a result of this configuration, Comcast is billing me for 2 instances of HDTV service ($10) plus the rental of an extra Cable Card ($6.95), for a total fee of $16.95 per month to enjoy HDTV and a dual tuner DVR or my choosing.

On the other hand, Comcast offers its own DVR that can record 2 programs at once. Using their device, the HDTV fee is only $5 per month to record 2 shows at once with no Cable Card rental (a total fee of $5 per month for the equivalent service). I submit that Comcast is pricing the Cable Card two tuner solution at a discriminatory price compared to their proprietary DVR. While I have not thoroughly studied the FCC rules regarding Cable Cards, I think that the intent of the law and rules is to allow consumers to choose their own CPE. Comcast is penalizing me for making such a choice.

I think that Comcast has confused a dual tuner Cable Card solution with two separate viewing locations. Furthermore, I think that Comcasts pricing of $6.95 per month to rent a Cable Card is a discriminatory price well in excess of the economic cost to procure, deliver, and maintain such equipment. Despite my conversations with Comcast, they are resolute that I should pay an extra $11.95 per month for having chosen to use my own equipment compared to using their proprietary equipment. I respectfully request that the FCC review the appropriateness of Comcast's pricing policies.


----------



## hiker

btwyx said:


> Are you sure its analog not digital? How are you telling? The easiest way I find is to ask for a recording on the channel. If it offers recording quality options its analog.


Yes, that's how I know it's analog.


----------



## edbern

kluskey said:


> ...(the installer) plugged in a new card that he brought, gave the serial number to the office and it worked great. No need to provide any other info other than the serial number. Same thing with the other card....


This is exactly my experience. After two service calls and multiple cards...

When we finally got two cards that worked, all it took was a phone call to Comcast dispatcher with the serial numbers from the back of the physical cards.

We didn't give them anything else -- no host data, no IDs, just the serial numbers, and everything worked 5 mins later. But it took two visits and four cards to get two that worked.


----------



## shady

bxwatso said:


> Comcast in Denver is charging me an extra $11.95 per month ($5 extra for an extra HDTV location and $6.95 extra for the rental of a second CableCard) versus the cost of using their proprietary 2 tuner DVR. Here is the letter I wrote the FCC today (same letter to Denver City regulators):
> 
> Dear Sirs:
> 
> <snip>


You should get an award for the best first post 

Nice letter. Let us know if you get a reply


----------



## keenanSR

shady said:


> You should get an award for the best first post
> 
> Nice letter. Let us know if you get a reply


Indeed. Outstanding letter!


----------



## pchunter

ron2go said:


> I called comcast locally and nationally and was told that the cards will not work in the series 3 for my area which is Woodbridge VA. Tivo said that is not correct and will try to help when our series 3 arrives. Has any one else tried from this area?


 Im in Montgomery County MD and have had similar problems. I actually got an install scheduled today and after leaving the cards with my wife at home, the installer returned to pick them up as his supervisor said they don't provide cards for 3rd party DVR's. I've been on the phone with several different supervisors and get a different answer from everyone.


----------



## bxwatso

Shady said:


> You should get an award for the best first post
> 
> Nice letter. Let us know if you get a reply


Thanks. I should say that I spent 7.5 years developing testimony for Qwest defending against issues such as this one in the telecom arena. I will post any further correspondence from the FCC or the Denver government.


----------



## ctakim

gayste said:


> More info:
> I don't see the exact info requested by gregkeene
> Here's what i do see:
> - Auth Status: CP Auth Received (both cards)
> - Prog number: 304 (cc1), 5 (cc2)
> - CCI byte: 0x00 (both cards)
> - ECM count: 0 (both cards)
> - EMM count: 0 (both cards)
> - Decryption status: OK (cc1), No ECMs detected (cc2)
> - Powerkey status: Not Ready - Waiting for EMMs (both cards)
> - EID: 0xffffff (cc1), 0x0 (cc2)
> - MKS period: 100 seconds (both cards)
> - KSE count: 0 (both cards)
> 
> Also, which types of channels are you able to get and having trouble with.
> 
> HD Broadcast (e.g. NBC, CBS): yes
> HD Expanded (e.g. ESPN HD, Discovery HD): Dont think i get ANY of these
> HD Premium (e.g. HBO HD, SHO HD): no
> SD Broadcast (e.g. NBC, CBS): yes
> SD Expanded (e.g. Comedy Central): spike - yes, bravo - yes, discovery - yes, hgtv - no, comedy - yes, etv - no (seems to be very eratic but i am also not sure what is "expanded")
> SD Premium (e.g. HBO, SHO): no
> 
> Again, thanks for any information!


This is exactly what happened to me today. The installer put in two CC and both give me similar info on the CP screen, but I'm lacking all th encripted digital and HD channels. HD broadcast is fine and is in HD but the othre HD and premium channesl are not working.


----------



## sharding

FWIW, I got my Comcast bill, and it shows $0 for the cable cards, and no extra "outlet" charges or anything like that. The only change in the total amount of my bill was the removal of the DVR. It was kind of a weird bill, though, because I got the cable cards and removed the DVR part way through the month. Next month will probably be the true test.


----------



## jfh3

pchunter said:


> Im in Montgomery County MD and have had similar problems. I actually got an install scheduled today and after leaving the cards with my wife at home, the installer returned to pick them up as his supervisor said they don't provide cards for 3rd party DVR's. I've been on the phone with several different supervisors and get a different answer from everyone.


Call Tivo and get them to help.

The 3rd party DVR line is BS. The Series 3 is a CableLabs approved device. As such, the cable company is REQUIRED to provide the cards.


----------



## vukicevic

I finally picked up a S3 today, and called Comcast to set up a cablecard install. I'm in Mountain View, CA (Bay Area), and just used the 1-800 number. I got transferred to the "CableCard Department", where I was told that I should call back sometime next week, probably Wednesday, as that is "when [they] will have the new code for the second card for the tivo". She said that right now, if I were to order, I would be charged $12.50/mo for the second card. If I waited until they got the new order code in place, it would be $1.50/mo.

This is all well and good, but we went off into bizzaro-land when I asked if I could place the order now and just be converted to the "new code" once it's in their system... I was told that all subscribers would be "grandfathered in to the old code" and would continue to pay the $12.50/mo; when I asked how those subscribers could go about changing that, seeing as how they'll be providing the same service for much less, I was told that they did not have a procedure in place to do that and that she did not know if it was possible.

I'll be calling back again tomorrow.


----------



## 1283

Don't even settle for $1.50/month. Many people in this area have reported 2 free cards for the first unit.


----------



## bicker

shady said:


> Maybe a silly question, but have you turned it on? (you mentioned "supposedly pre-authorized" which is why I ask). If not, then you should do that, and connect to the TiVo service to automatically get the updated software. It won't hurt to pull in the analog channels as well, then at least it proves you have a cable connection.


So you're suggesting we do the Guided Setup just with the coax, before our CableCard installation appointment? Should we set up coax and antenna both? Is that the current best suggestion?


----------



## bicker

btwyx said:


> Comcast's long term plan is to go all digital, so they shouldn't want to switch you back.


When they do that, though, we'll need a STB again for our Series 2s, eh?


----------



## jjarmoc

Well, I finally got my second card working. My experience with the old card (Motorola v3.34) was that premiums (both HD and Standard) would not come in, nor would my local CBS afffiliate's SD feed (channel 2). A new card (Motorola v4.21) resolved the problems.

My two working cards are Mot v4.05 and Mot v4.21.

I realize that one incident doesn't represent a causal relationship, but I've seen no other mentions of the v3.34 cards, so it seems to me the two may be related.

Those of you still having problems, you may want to check your card's version.


----------



## wackymann

bicker said:


> So you're suggesting we do the Guided Setup just with the coax, before our CableCard installation appointment? Should we set up coax and antenna both? Is that the current best suggestion?


Well that's what I did last night... cable only. It seemed to work well. It was a good test of my network connection and the Tivo hardware in general.

I just hope that once I have the cable cards installed that the analog channels will go away forever! My system has ADS, and I don't ever want to see another analog channel pop up on my Tivo after the cable cards are up and running.


----------



## Bighouse

Cable guy's supposed to be here within the next 4 hours. I've been reading the potential problems he may encounter so I'll be prepared to help him if necessary. I'll post a message to tell you all how it went.


----------



## dwiller

Finally up and running here in Natick, MA. 2 weeks after buying the TiVo, and 1week after first botched installation.

I posted my horror story about the installation last week (post #416 in this thread). A quick summary: I had a contractor in last Saturday to do the install. He said he had done a few installations. He couldn't get through to Comcast and said he would call in my information. He checked the local HD channels which worked, and then left. I started checking other channels, and nothing came in. I called in many times for them to hit/re-init the card but nothing ever happened. I tried rebooting, reseating, online help, telephone help. Nothing worked. 

Today (trouble call) I get an installer that had never seen a Series 3 TiVo before. I was nervous. I tell him the story, and we both hope that the problem is just that the contractor guy never called in the information (as he only had 1 extra card with him.) He calls dispatch, and then gets transferred to a cablecard technician (name was JASON and was fantastic!!!!!! If you are reading this THANKS!!!). 

While he is looing up my info, Jason askes if this is a TiVo. We said yes. I think the installer was relieved that this guy was familiar with the equipment. Installer asks Jason how he knew it was a TiVo, and Jason says the past 2 weeks, any account with 2 cablecards has been for a TiVo. Jason says he has no data for me, other than the serial numbers. Everyone should note, Comcast needs:

CableCard(tm) number
Host number
Data number

Jason and the tech made a few comments how it was ridiculous that the contractor left and did not call in the information. My installer said 'you have to stay until the job is done'. I was happy to hear that, because as we all know, this sometimes takes a while.

My tech passes along this information, Jason says he is sending a hit to the card. Within about 5 seconds I get this error screen (161-4 I think) that I've heard everyone talking about on this forum. Jason knew this would happen, as he had done quite a few TiVos. Jason suggests we go to the other card and give him the information, while the data is coming in for the first card we activated. So we do that, and then I go back to the test channel screen for the 1st card we installed. The tech and I are both excited becuase I HAVE CHANNELS FINALLY!

I should note that we did all of this with both cards installed, as they were still in place from when originally put in by the 1st installer. We did CableCard 2 first. I should also note that it helped that I had typed up my own data sheet with the S/N of the card. Jason said 'let's do 1537 first', and since I had my info, I knew that was the card in slot 2.

So that first card worked, so then we went to CableCard 1 to test those channels. "No channels available". Ugh. We were not pleased. We let it sit a few minutes, but still no channels available. Jason said it could be the card, or it could be that slot on the TiVo (yikes!). He said to swap the cards, so we'd know if it was the card or the port.

We swap the cards (did not reboot TiVo), and then I ask Jason if we should reinput the CC/Host/Data, since I thought that information was attached to the S/N of the card. He deems that to be a good call. He wasn't able to swap the info on his screen, so we had to tell him the info again. The CC(tm) number didn't change, but host and data did.

We go to the card that WAS working. If this card didn't work, we'd know it was the TiVo. No channels. Jason puts us on hold to check some things (he was sitting next to someone else who had done some TiVos and I heard him asking questions.) While we were on hold, I kept checking 'test channels' and finally it was there!! Jason comes back, and we tell him that one card is working. We give him the host/data for the 2nd card. He hits the card. Get the good error message. Then same thing...no channels available. We start to think this is a bad card. I'm upset because we'll have to hang up with Jason, since dispatch needs to handle inputting the new S/N...Jason couldn't do that. And Jason was great. He says if we install a new card, once we get it added to the account, to call back to cable card support and ask for him. Tech goes outside to get the 1 extra card he had. I keep trying 'test channels'. Tried for about 5 minutes, and then magically the channels were there. I tested all my HD channels, HBO, etc. All working. Tech was very happy...I don't think he was too experienced with cable card or TiVo and I don't think he really wanted to start dealing with that. We were both happy.

We shook hands and he left. My appt was 9-11am. He got here at 9:30am. He was here about 35 minutes total I'd say. 

At this point, I called Comcast, and said I did not want to pay the $30.05 installation, because it took me 2 appointments where I had to clear my schedule, and that the installation was not done correctly, and told her how my information was never called in. I said the guy who came today and the person he spoke with on the phone were great, and solved the problem, but didn't think I should be charged. She apologized and said she'd have no problem clearing the installation charges. So in the end, my cable card installation was free, and I get 1 cable card for free and the other one for $2.75/month.

Sorry this is so long, but I know we all have a story. Maybe something in here will help someone else.

Dave


----------



## rodneyw1

vukicevic said:


> I finally picked up a S3 today, and called Comcast to set up a cablecard install. I'm in Mountain View, CA (Bay Area), and just used the 1-800 number. I got transferred to the "CableCard Department", where I was told that I should call back sometime next week, probably Wednesday, as that is "when [they] will have the new code for the second card for the tivo". She said that right now, if I were to order, I would be charged $12.50/mo for the second card. If I waited until they got the new order code in place, it would be $1.50/mo.
> 
> This is all well and good, but we went off into bizzaro-land when I asked if I could place the order now and just be converted to the "new code" once it's in their system... I was told that all subscribers would be "grandfathered in to the old code" and would continue to pay the $12.50/mo; when I asked how those subscribers could go about changing that, seeing as how they'll be providing the same service for much less, I was told that they did not have a procedure in place to do that and that she did not know if it was possible.
> 
> I'll be calling back again tomorrow.


I went in to my local Comcast office yesterday to order two more cards for second Series3 and to ask why I was charged a $6.95 additional outlet charge on the first Series3. I explained once again that both cards go in one TiVo. She checked on her computer and said she had new info that 1st card is free, second is $1.50. My second tivo would be charged as additional outlet at $6.95 plus $1.50 for second card. But...She would not schedule appointment until she could change my billing on the first order and at that point she had no way to do that. She took my number and said she would call me back. Its clear Comcast was not ready for this roll-out of the TiVo 3.


----------



## dobbie1

The cable installer just left and both my cards are working. Everything went very smooth on the installation. Comcast (formerly Time Warner) Memphis.


----------



## sharding

Quick question: If I remove the Cable Cards from my TiVo and then put them right back in (in the same slots), will I have to have Comcast reauthorize them, or will they continue working as before?


----------



## btwyx

bicker said:


> When they do that, though, we'll need a STB again for our Series 2s, eh?


Everyone who still wants analog will need a STB or cable card. That's what the DCT-700 is about, its cheap enough to give away (almost).


----------



## btwyx

sharding said:


> Quick question: If I remove the Cable Cards from my TiVo and then put them right back in (in the same slots), will I have to have Comcast reauthorize them, or will they continue working as before?


They should continue working. Unplugging a card is like turning off the TV its in, a cable card should be able to survivie that. I tried it to look for QAM channels and when I plugged them back in it went through the card discovery process again, popped up the ugly screens and started working again. Then I redid guided setup (and lost the QAM channels I'd scanned in.)


----------



## bxwatso

bxwatso said:


> Comcast in Denver is charging me an extra $11.95 per month ($5 extra for an extra HDTV location and $6.95 extra for the rental of a second CableCard) versus the cost of using their proprietary 2 tuner DVR. Here is the letter I wrote the FCC today (same letter to Denver City regulators):


I faxed a copy of the letter to Comcast corporate last night around 5 PM. I got a call this morning at 9AM and two more before 11AM. Not surprisingly, the escalations manager took an interest in my letter.

Anyway, Comcast now says they made an error, although the first 3 people I talked to did not feel this way. They are now willing to charge me only an extra $1.95 per month for the 2nd CableCard. While I think that this is technically wrong, I think it is probably close to their actual cost to provide me an extra card. I am looking forward to verifying this on my upcoming bill.

If anyone has this problem in the future, you need to tell Comcast that the $6.95 for an extra CableCard includes the HDTV fee. You should not be billed an HDTV fee, but just the $6.95, which is the $5 HDTV fee plus the $1.95 CableCard rental fee.

I suppose that should multi-stream CableCards be released, they will eliminate the need for the $1.95 extra fee.


----------



## jimbojim

I had a great Comcast experience here in Seattle. Picked up 2 CC from the Redmond cable store without hassle. No charge, the lady just added them to my account and told me to have fun with my new Tivo. I got home and installed the cards in the S3, called 1-800-comcast, told them i need to activate to cards, they found them on my account and told me i was good to go. 

I was pretty nervious after reading everything in this thread but every channel worked flawlessly on both tuners right away.

Comcast in the Seattle area looks to be the class act right now with regards to setting up a S3.

-james


----------



## snarkoplepsy

We just got our Cable cards installed yesterday (California East Bay Area). 

The installer tech said this was only his 3rd Tivo S3 installed. He left w/o checking that both cards were fully functional. 

Result: Cable card #1 works fine, Cable card #2 only a limited # of channels, (2 thru 33), plus the HD mirrors of the basic cable channels. 

It's definitely the cards and not the Tivo box itself, b/c when we reverse the order of the cards, the card in slot #1 only gets limited channels, and the card in slot #2 then gets all the channels. 

Called Comcast, they tried sending a reset signal to both cards -- no joy. 

So a Comcast rep is supposed to make another housecall on Saturday. :-( 

At least one cable card works.


----------



## GoHokies!

bxwatso said:


> I faxed a copy of the letter to Comcast corporate last night around 5 PM. I got a call this morning at 9AM and two more before 11AM. Not surprisingly, the escalations manager took an interest in my letter.
> 
> Anyway, Comcast now says they made an error, although the first 3 people I talked to did not feel this way. They are now willing to charge me only an extra $1.95 per month for the 2nd CableCard. While I think that this is technically wrong, I think it is probably close to their actual cost to provide me an extra card. I am looking forward to verifying this on my upcoming bill.
> 
> If anyone has this problem in the future, you need to tell Comcast that the $6.95 for an extra CableCard includes the HDTV fee. You should not be billed an HDTV fee, but just the $6.95, which is the $5 HDTV fee plus the $1.95 CableCard rental fee.
> 
> I suppose that should multi-stream CableCards be released, they will eliminate the need for the $1.95 extra fee.


That's awesome, thanks for the heads up - I'll keep that in mind when I get my next bill and see how things shake out.


----------



## hiker

I had a TiVo S3 installed with 2 cablecards and noticed these charges when I viewed recent activity online: 
$18.99 install requiring trip 
$6.95 add'l outlet 1 
$6.95 add'l outlet 2 
$5.00 add'l HDTV service 

I went to Novato office and after much discussion with the ladies there, one of them showed me an internal memo regarding Comcast policy on the S3 with 2 cablecards. First cablecard is free, 2nd is $1.50/mo. She would not give me a copy of the memo. Not bad, IMO, but I shall reserve final opinion until I get next bill in the mail. Also the trip charge should be $15.99 (Upgrade of optional services requiring separate trip), not $18.99 (Additional outlet connection requiring separate trip). My account is being adjusted to remove those additional charges totaling $18.90/mo. + $3 and adding in the $1.50/mo. 

Also you are entitled to a free cable box if you have digital package and it is connected to the same TV as the S3. I think that is for an SD box, as I have an HD box (DCT-6200) which they are charging additional $5/mo for "HD Equipment Fee".

So far, the S3 is a great box. I am having one channel lineup problem that maybe someone can help me with. I have 2 channels with the ESPN2 HD id, 724 and 725. The actual ESPN2 HD programming is viewed on 724 but the guide has "Regular Schedule" repeated. Chan 725 has a INHD logo showing when viewed but guide shows what is showing on ESPN2 HD. It looks to be a TiVo guide data problem since the 6200's guide has the show descriptions correct. Anyone else have this?


----------



## uw69

Comcast showed this afternoon (on time) and the installer was really unsure about the TIVO install, but he was willing to listen and within 30 min we had both cards installed and running. Said it was the first install in Tivo for his office.

He knew a bit about cable cards but would have been pretty lost running the Tivo without help. 

Anyway hopefully all goes well with recordings tonight!


----------



## jdesmet

Special deal for TIVO 3 Series users:
First Card FREE
Second CARD 1.50/Mo
(installation fees will apply)

However, the customer representatives might not all be trained for this, and also their systems do not allow yet to authorize the above deal, although most of customer reps are made aware of this already.

If you want to expedite the installation of your Cablecards, tell them to use the old charge, and then later to revert charges once their systems are setup right.
Better to verify your next bill and call back if need to.

Hope this helps


----------



## doctord

Does anyone else notice the trend that the people doing the self installs (pick up cards at Comcast office) seem to be having more success than the people having the tech install? Amazing waste of money on Comcast's part IMHO.


----------



## btwyx

I decided to play CSR roulette again this afternoon.

My billing problems are the charge for the "extra outlet" and that they charged me for the install, after they said it'd be free. (They said it'd be free before I mentioned cablecards, but never mentioned anything about any fees at any time.) I'd tried before, but the extra outlet got very confused as I had an extra box as well at the time, but the rep just refused to take off the last install charge. (They have 3 different charges for the install, most of which are bogus.)

I started off with the statement that I wanted to give them a chance to put things right before I contacted the franchising authority. The extra outlet, she admited was badly named, but was for the 2nd cable card, and did I want to talk to a supervisor. So I asked about the install charges and she promptly removed them. Then it was a question of did I want to talk to the supervisor about the 2nd card charge, I decided not to at that point.

I decided not to, because I was not sure if it was being reasonable to press this point. After they've admitted the charge is misnamed, its a charge for the card. The first card is included in the digital package, they say that much, so I am getting extra equipment from them, so is it reasonable to complain. Particularly as I hear they're reducing the 2nd card charge to $1.50 (from the $6.95). If they did that, I'd be satisfied on this point.


----------



## btwyx

doctord said:


> Does anyone else notice the trend that the people doing the self installs (pick up cards at Comcast office) seem to be having more success than the people having the tech install? Amazing waste of money on Comcast's part IMHO.


The installers in the self install case are probably, on average, a lot more competent than the other installers. We are a bit "focussed" on these issues and have been obsessing about them for weeks and months. You average company installer doesn't even know what a TiVo is.


----------



## cschamp

Finally, something close to 2 weeks after receiving the S3, and after 3 Comcast appointments and innumerable calls to Comcast, my 2 CableCards are working fine now. A Comcast supervisor finished the installation today, and although he was optimistic about it and said that he has installed cards for 3 S3 TiVos before mine, he was still on the phone to the office for over an hour before it all started working.

I won't go into the gory details here. The story is very much like that of many other people who have already posted. Here are a couple of interesting tid-bits from this supervisor's comments though:

1. He didn't think that the 2 cablecards that the installer brought 2 days ago were bad. He said it's very unlikely, in his experience, that both would be bad. More likely, he said, is that neither the tech nor the dispatch operator (?) knew what they were doing.

2. When he first called back to the office, he politely talked to the operator but then told her he would check something here and call back. When he hung up, he told me that he wanted to get a different dispatch operator. This supervisor had a list of certain people back at the office whom he could trust to do the job right.

3. He said that CableCard problems are common in many TV sets, but he thinks the TiVo is good hardware and that if there are problems, it is unlikely due to the interaction of the TiVo with the CableCards.

Good luck to everyone else who has yet to get the cards installed. I was almost ready to go back to DirecTV, but now that it's all connected with Comcast, I'm glad I didn't go back. The picture and audio quality seems better on the S3 than with my DirecTiVo HD on some of the channels that I've checked. But maybe that's just me.


----------



## Gregor

> The picture and audio quality seems better on the S3 than with my DirecTiVo HD on some of the channels that I've checked. But maybe that's just me.


It's probably not you. DTV does recompress some stuff to save bandwidth, at the cost of picture quality.


----------



## ThreeSoFar

Comcast guy's here now for their second crack at this.

First thing he says is their "cablecard" guy is not in on weekends. wtf?

He's been on hold 10 minutes twice, they severed the call both times after the wait.

I told him I'm not letting him go until he gets this done or I talk to someone that says they can't do it today.


----------



## bwherry

Just a followup to my comcast install. Comcast just called me to take a quick survey on how I was enjoying my new digital cable. When asked if the installer showed me how to use "the box". I replied he didn't install one. This caused some confusion and the woman actually got somewhat upset because "you can't have digital cable without our box". it went downhill pretty rapidly. I hope the installer doesn't get dinged because he did a great job.


----------



## asahi

Hi All

Michael from San Francisco here. I'm been lurking but this is my first post. 

I bought my Series 3 from Circuit City earlier this week and had my install this morning. I've heard horror stories so I was very concerned. I'm pleased to say that I had an very clean install and all went very well. The tech who came over was very pleasant and said this was his 3rd install on a series 3 and mine was the first of 2 today.
Anyway, I did a ton of homework before he came over. I found a website which I found to be useful so I was ready for him. 
:up: 

The tech put the first card in the lower slot and within a few minutes we got the 164-1 error which we both knew was good. The second card however did not go quite as well. He put the card in and nothing.....having read through these forums, I was very, very worried!!! However, the tech was calm and called back to the CSR for them to hit the card again. The tech did and nothing....just out of curiosity, the tech asked the CSR what account were the hitting. Low and behold, the tech was sending the signal to the wrong house!!! He was sending it to the next appointment's system and not mine. Once he did, within 30 seconds we got the 164-1 error and all was well. The tech finished up and was in and out within 25 minutes. 

I've never had Tivo before so I'm still getting used to the guide but like it so far. I will say that I was concerend about the Picture quality. What I learned from my plasma, was if I selected anything else but native, the PQ was not good. It had a milky look to it. Once I put on the native output, NICE. Great picture, great sound and I've got a new toy to play with for a while.

Anyway, I wanted to say thank you to all who have posted because you certainly did help my install. I paid $0 for first card, $6.95 for second and $5 for HD. I'm recording Elvis Costello in HD on PBS now while watching ND in HD on NBC. 

Best of luck to all on your installs. It can be done!


----------



## 1283

asahi said:


> I paid $0 for first card, $6.95 for second and $5 for HD.


The second card should be free or <$2/month. You shouldn't pay the $5 because that is for HD box rental, not HD service.


----------



## asahi

Thanks for the tip! I'm going to call Comcast today to get this corrected.


----------



## jfh3

asahi said:


> The tech put the first card in the lower slot and within a few minutes we got the 164-1 error which we both knew was good.


Just so no one is confused -

161-1 is not a "good" errror code - 161-4 is, but only if your CableCARDs are manufactured by Motorola and only during the original initalization.


----------



## jfh3

ThreeSoFar said:


> Comcast guy's here now for their second crack at this.
> 
> First thing he says is their "cablecard" guy is not in on weekends. wtf?
> 
> He's been on hold 10 minutes twice, they severed the call both times after the wait.
> 
> I told him I'm not letting him go until he gets this done or I talk to someone that says they can't do it today.


Do you still have the installer held hostage?


----------



## TBoyd

Both problems solved: 

The technician that came today found a filter on the line from when I was a Broadband Internet only customer. After removing it I now have the Expanded Basic channels I was missing. One down 

After showing the installer the program_missing_rekey menu line on cablecard 2 he asked if customer support had offered to initialize the card remotely. I told him Id asked them several times to do this, while on the phone with Comcast customer support, and even talked to a supervisor, and theyd refused saying that they were not authorized to initialize cards and that if they did it might zap the card (Id offered to pay for the card if this happened).  The tech today just shook his head. 

The tech was ready to replace the card but suggested that we try to initialize the installed card first. He dialed a number, made the request and in 10 seconds the card was re-setting. We even got the good error message which Id not gotten before. The rekey message disappeared and within a few minutes the menu display was similar to the older firmware card I have in the other slot. AMAZING!!! --- Two down, we win the pennant! 

I learned something else while the tech was here. You CAN request an in-house technician instead of a contractor. He noted on my original work order where he could tell the first guy was a contractor! BAAAHHHH!! 

Additional: When talking to customer support on the phone a week a go, Id even asked to be given a regional technical number to escalate the issue and they claimed that there was no higher technical staff (doesnt pass the snort-milk-nose test) 

My S3 with Comcast is FANTASTIC now!


----------



## baked

Arrrgh.

After waiting as one of the 'lucky 200' for my S3 (WHICH I LOVE BTW) - I then got to patiently wait for Comcast to get out here today for the install of my 2 cable cards.

The guy showed up at the end of the install window (which is fine) BUT he didn't have any cable cards with him.

The dispatcher sent him out on a 'trouble' call. Not an 'install' call. Even though I had insisted that the person I spoke to make a note on the order that I needed the guy to bring 2 cable cards for an install.

The tech was really nice about it though and sounded like he could be 'one of us' as he knew all about the TiVo. Unfortunately, no cable cards means no install.

So now I have to wait until next Sunday for them to come back with a couple of cable cards.

The saga continues.


----------



## Roderigo

TBoyd said:


> The technician that came today found a filter on the line from when I was a Broadband Internet only customer. After removing it I now have the Expanded Basic channels I was missing.


That's a new problem I hadn't seen posted about before... Troubleshooting lesson here, plug the cable directly into a TV, and see what happens.



TBoyd said:


> The rekey message disappeared and within a few minutes the menu display was similar to the older firmware card I have in the other slot.


This sounds like they did a "cold initialize" which reverts the card's firmware back to it's manufactured state. Don't know why that would have been necesary


----------



## TBoyd

Roderigo said:


> That's a new problem I hadn't seen posted about before... Troubleshooting lesson here, plug the cable directly into a TV, and see what happens.
> 
> This sounds like they did a "cold initialize" which reverts the card's firmware back to it's manufactured state. Don't know why that would have been necesary


1. Filter - Couldn't do anything inside; the filter was installed outside at the box.

2. Initialize - Well known issue posted in several threads in this S3 section. Yes, 'cold initialze' is sometimes necessary if it hasn't been done properly when sent from the warehouse.


----------



## y2jdmbfan

Does anyone know if it is possible to get the basic/expanded basic channels digitally with the Series 3? I am in Chicago suburbs and finally got the cards to work, and I get my HD channels now, but how do I get channels 2-99 digitally?

Thanks.


----------



## btwyx

y2jdmbfan said:


> Does anyone know if it is possivble to get the basic/expanded basic channels digitally with the Series 3? I am in Chicago suburbs and finally got the cards to work, and I get my HD channels now, but how do I get channels 2-99 digitally?


Its possible if Comcast is broadcasting them digitally and you can persuade Comcast to tell your cards to receive them.

There's plenty of discussion in this thread about this, search for "ADS" (Analog/Digital Simulcast) or DCT-700.


----------



## hiker

y2jdmbfan said:


> Does anyone know if it is possivble to get the basic/expanded basic channels digitally with the Series 3? I am in Chicago suburbs and finally got the cards to work, and I get my HD channels now, but how do I get channels 2-99 digitally?
> 
> Thanks.


It's called ADS and has to be set somehow by your local Comcast. I have it set for my cable box but have yet to get ADS working for my S3. See this thread,


----------



## Roderigo

TBoyd said:


> 1. Filter - Couldn't do anything inside; the filter was installed outside at the box.


No - I didn't mean check something outside. If you plugged the cable directly into a TV you wouldn't have received these analog channels either. Unless you're talking about extended-basic digital channels - in which case I was wrong - there wouldn't be an easy way to test that without a cable box.


TBoyd said:


> 2. Initialize - Well known issue posted in several threads in this S3 section. Yes, 'cold initialze' is sometimes necessary if it hasn't been done properly when sent from the warehouse.


The card's information needs to be correctly entered into the headend/billing system. Other than that, the card itself doesn't need anything done to it before it gets placed into a host for the first time.


----------



## chrishiggins

My experience in Portland, Oregon (east side). The short version: GREAT. I'm a little stunned.

I got the S3 HD box a little over a week after ordering (VIP, moving up from an older hacked S2 box), and called Comcast immediately. Their next available appointment was today, which was eight days out. I said okay. The rep was a little confused about two CableCards, but got a manager who explained the S3 to him, and he went ahead and scheduled the appointment. I was quoted $16-ish for the truck roll, nothing for the first card, and $5/month for the second card. I didn't fight this, figuring I could call billing later and maybe get the $5/month dropped. I also told them they could take back the Comcast STB (I have the non-HD, non-DVR model...I hate it, and it just barely works with the IR blasters).

Today, the installer came -- a contractor named Kevin -- towards the end of the install window (3:45 in a 2-4 window), after calling at 3pm to say he might be late. He had two CableCards. I had warned him over the phone that he might need extras, but he said he just had the two. Okay.

So I gave him the instruction sheet and he reviewed it. He immediately called Comcast and asked for someone (I forget her name, unfortunately. Kim?) he knew, who was "good with CableCards." She had done S3 installs before and walked him through it. Basically she had him put in the first card while I ran the remote. I got a 161-4 error immediately after I heard her say 'hit' over the phone. While waiting for the Pairing screen to show info, she had the installer put in the second card and she hit that too. FWIW, during this process I say the 161-4 error perhaps four times. It popped up in the middle of doing other things, like testing channels. I kept dismissing it, and took it as a good sign. The lady on the phone said something was amiss on the work order, so she was correcting it. I'm wondering if she might have removed the extra monthly fee, but didn't want to push my luck in asking. We'll see what the next bill says.

Within about three minutes, both Pairing screens were showing info. The installer read off the info and made notes of all of it on the work order, which seemed nice. The lady at the head end has us test Channel 127 on CableCard 1, which is a digital weather station. It worked immediately. I decided to try HBO (550), my only premium package. It worked. I tried the other HBO's, they worked. Then...hoping against hope, I tried the HD channels (700+), which also all worked, including HBOHD. Wow. Then we tried CableCard 2 and had the same results. Everything just works. Whole thing took twelve minutes.

I am now re-running Guided Setup, but as far as I can see, it just went off without a hitch. Yay!

BTW, both cards are Motorola with Firmware 4.21.

I filled out the contractor's satisfaction survey and wrote in extra high marks for him in the comments area. Overall, a very pleasant experience, when I had been prepared for the worst!

;Chris Higgins
;Portland, OR


----------



## TBoyd

Roderigo said:


> No - I didn't mean check something outside. If you plugged the cable directly into a TV you wouldn't have received these analog channels either. Unless you're talking about extended-basic digital channels - in which case I was wrong - there wouldn't be an easy way to test that without a cable box.
> 
> The card's information needs to be correctly entered into the headend/billing system. Other than that, the card itself doesn't need anything done to it before it gets placed into a host for the first time.


re: Initialization - Maybe so, but clearly SOME conditions can/do cause cards in the field to REQUIRE initialization. That's fact.


----------



## cyeh

Another Comcast install horror show.

My appointment was scheduled from 8 to noon today. I'm upgrading from analog basic to a digital package. The van pulls up at 9:40 and it's clear that it's a contractor doing today's install. Swell. I had read the warnings and was immediately filled with a feeling of dread.

I opened the door and welcomed in the two techs. The older one said "Two new cableboxes this morning?" Which was the second bad sign. I replied no, two cable cards. He followed me in to the room with the S3, and I asked him if he had ever done one of the S3 installs before, and he said 'Yes', when it was clear to me that he was lying through his teeth.

At any rate, he has the younger tech take one of the cards and install it into the Tivo. It's recognized. He calls in and gives the card serial #'s to the person on the other end of the line. There's a long pause where we stare at each other waiting for the Tivo. At this point he asks me if I was told that it could take up to 24 hours for the install to finish. What the? He then stays around for a few minutes staring blankly, then he asks me to sign the paperwork so he can leave.

Okay, so my big mistake here was:

a) signing the paper
b) lettting him leave

So they go off and I figure at least I have the cards, I can figure this out for myself right? Yeah. Right.

I wait for about an hour, and it's clear that the cards aren't authorizing right. I have the dreaded MISSING_PROGRAM_REGKEY error that people are encountering. So I call Comcast and have them ping the cards. I wait. Nothing. I call again and have them ping the cards. Nothing. I call them _again_ and have them ping the cards. Nothing.

So I call yet again, and I get a rep I had spoken to earlier in the morning. At this point, it's clear that something is wrong and voice my frustration. At the mention of the word 'frustrating' she immediately wants to dump me off to her manager, who is busy and will call me back by 6 pm.

It's 5:35. They have 25 minnutes. The lessons learned from this are:

1) When you call for your installation order, insist on an in-house tech.
2) When the tech arrives, sit on them if you have to and don't let them leave until things are working.
3) Don't expect to get proper cards or service.

You'd think that a service upgrade would merit a greater attention to detail. You'd be wrong though.

Tick...tick..tick.

- C

Santa Cruz, CA


----------



## cyeh

cyeh said:


> Another Comcast install horror show.
> 
> I wait for about an hour, and it's clear that the cards aren't authorizing right. I have the dreaded MISSING_PROGRAM_REGKEY error that people are encountering.


I forgot to add that I'm getting all of the local HD channels and the music channels in the upper digital channels, just not the actual cable channels with content. It seems like they didn't intitialize the cards for the conditional content part.

- C


----------



## sea_los

Yo C...

I can totally relate to your issue with Comcast.

I wasted my entire weekend last weekend. First I had an appointment for last Saturday 8 to 12. I had 2 trucks arrive at 1230 and 3 techs came in to install the cards.

All 3 were sub-contractors who had never seen an S3 before. They popped the cable cards in and called to initialize the cards. Nothing happened at all and we all stared at the screen waiting for the channels to show up. 10 minutes went by and then they told me that they had 6 other appointments to do that day and had to go. They said that if the channels don't show up, that I should call the 800 number to have them re-initialize the cards. I stupidly signed the paper and they were off.

Both cards never got initialized and when I called the 800 number, I immediately asked for a supervisor. They were very cool and said that they would call the dispatcher to get a supervisor to come out to fix the problem. True to their word, a supervisor came out, looked at the set up and said there wasn't anything he could do. 

I got back on the phone with Comcast and got them to agree that the whole install was a failure and that they would send someone out on Sunday morning (next day) for another 8am to 12 appointment.

Sunday morning came and went and around 230pm a real Comcast tech showed up and he totally knew what he was doing. Within 15 minutes he had everything initialized and completely working. I told him about my experience the previous day with the sub-contractors and he just shook his head and said to always ask for an in-house tech. 

Before he arrived, I did call Comcast and complained how the techs for both appointments missed their window and basically I was wasting my entire weekend waiting for them. The CSR apologized and offered 1 month of free service and I said that 2 months would make me happy for wasting a weekend. She agreed and I reminded her that I had the Comcast Triple Play uber package at $185 a month. So she worked it out and and said that I would get $370 credit.

The install horror story does have a happy ending after all. So if you have a bad experience, complain and don't settle for something until you're happy. Maybe telling them that I was considering going back to DirecTV helped!

Cheers,
Sealos... in San Jose, CA


----------



## cyeh

cyeh said:


> I forgot to add that I'm getting all of the local HD channels and the music channels in the upper digital channels, just not the actual cable channels with content. It seems like they didn't intitialize the cards for the conditional content part.
> - C


Comcast never called me back by 6 pm, so I ended up calling them back at 6:30. Was immediately connected to a helpful CSR that sent the 7th hit to the cards that day, and promised that I would be put in contact with a supervisor in a few moments. While on hold, Cingular decides that this would be a good time to have lousy service and my call ends up getting dropped.

After some grumbling and reaching for the land line, I call in again. This time I end up at the Livermore, CA call center and speak to a nice gentleman who wants to try and help. He speaks to his 'technical lead' and reads some of the Comcast Tivo S3 notices to me over the phone.

One of the things that is clear is that they are finally settling on a pricing and ordering strategy for the S3's. He mumbles something about a new cablecard ordering number that is specific to the S3's, which is going to be rolled out on Oct 6th (or thereabouts).

The second thing that is clear is that he's having me re-run through guided setup and putting the cards in again after rebooting the S3. I have little hope that this will work, but I entertain the idea that he might know something I do not. After a few attempts at rebooting and reinserting the cable cards, I still have the same problem. He then grabs his call-center technical lead and transfers me to him.

Suddenly, the world changes.

The new guy is clued. Very very clued. He tries running me through the CableCard instructions again, but after mentioning the earlier errors of PROGRAM_MISSING_REGKEY, I propose that we need to do a cold initiation of the cards and that I suspect that they never got the account information they needed.

Now, I had mentioned the need for a cold init to other CSR's, but they said only a tech could do that.

Thankfully, the guy I was speaking to knew exactly what I was referring to and had no problem calling for that signal to be sent to the cards. He had a ton of experience with CC's and knew the process for sending the cold init.

That made all of the difference. The Motorola cards I had suddenly popped up with the 161-4 error that I had read about. He then sent the second signal which didn't do anything at first. Then, on a lark, with one CC card inserted, I tried tuning to ESPN HD which I hadn't been able to see before. Huzzah! It worked! I inserted the second card, they did the second cold init, and it again, I got the expected 161-4. A second hit to the second card was sent. Again nothing. After waiting about 5 minutes I decide to hit a channel I wasn't able to get. Huzzah again! It worked.

Before I hung up, I had him call out channels I should be getting and everything came in great. I made a point of thanking him, and then getting his boss on the line and thanking her for the rep taking the time to get me up and running.

Conclusions:

* If you have a Motorola card and you insert it and don't get 161-4, something is wrong and they haven't initialized the cards properly before you got there. If this happens, they need to send a cold init to the cards to get them to work properly.

* If at first you don't get the SUBSCRIBED message, try tuning to a channel. That seems to unstick the cards and get them to work (at least for me).

* It seems clear to me that you get PROGRAM_MISSING_REGKEY, the card was initialized properly and that you need to either get new cards (that have been initted) or have central send the cold-init signal to the cards.

* HD looks friggin' awesome.

Good luck to all of you out there.

- C


----------



## bicker

ThreeSoFar said:


> First thing he says is their "cablecard" guy is not in on weekends. wtf?


If I had a scarce, valuable skill, I wouldn't work weekends either.


----------



## Gregor

cyeh said:


> <snip>
> Conclusions:
> 
> * If you have a Motorola card and you insert it and don't get 161-4, something is wrong and they haven't initialized the cards properly before you got there. If this happens, they need to send a cold init to the cards to get them to work properly.
> 
> - C


Not necessarily true. I think the 161-4 refers to a timing error when the card is resetting and the Tivo can't talk to it. I didn't get this error with either card, and everything is as it's supposed to be. The key point is that if you get this "error", it can be ignored.

Glad to see more folks are having success at this point


----------



## Gregor

bicker said:


> If I had a scarce, valuable skill, I wouldn't work weekends either.


Actually the "guru" in my area (their title) works on Sundays. His days off are Friday and Saturday.


----------



## bicker

Let me revised my comment, then: If I had a scarce, valuable skill, and was a *devout* Jew, I wouldn't work Fridays and Saturdays either.


----------



## Maeglin

After hearing the news about multistream cards not working as one would expect in the S3, I called up Comcast this morning to get the work order for next weekend changed. 3 calls, 2 CSRs (the first apparently forgot about the call and it was dropped), and neither of them were aware of the S3 or that a Tivo device now exists that could handle CableCARDs. I did manage to get the order changed for 2 cards instead of one but, at this rate, it's apparent that this forum (and this thread in particular) will be an invaluable resource in getting things up and running...

I'll just save the battle about the $5.99 "additional outlet" charge for the 2nd card for another day. If they are multi-stream cards, though, then I'll be sending one of them back anyway when the S3 is updated for proper support of them.

At the very least, I did manage to get it to sink in that they were both for the same device, which alleviated the need to push the appointment back for getting that fictional second outlet wiring taken care of.


----------



## Bighouse

Comcast came and went. Took about 40 minutes total. Cablecard 1 too its hit just fine, but cablecard 2 gave us a 161-4 error. After they rehit it again it worked ok. Then I had to change my cable lineup guide, he stuck around for that just to make sure all the channels worked. They did.

I think my charge was $16.95 for the install and the cards are free.


----------



## sjca35

So I ordered my Tivo from CC and it arrived early (Tuesday). Since I already had a tech coming out on Thursday to swap out my cable box which had just died I tried convincing Comcast (San Jose) to do the cablecard install then, but to no avail. 

So my window was from 12-4pm on Sat. 4:30 two contractors show up. It was quite apparent that I knew more then they did. All they knew to do was to write down the serial numbers and plug them in. Said even though they were "enabled" would take 1-2 hours for them to start working. WTF? 

Anyways, I showed them the page that came with my Tivo for the cable card setup, and they actually wanted to take it with them... I guess Comcast isn't giving any directions??? 

So of course, later that night they still weren't working. I called Comcast, they sent a signal (not sure which one) and when it didn't work, scheduled a tech (employee not contractor this time at my request) to show up on Tuesday. 

Anyways, after reading this thread, I realized that Comcast doesn't have the Data or Host ID's since the contractors never called Comcast with that info, so I called Comcast again. Talked to "Beverly" who wouldn't send a reset signal (afraid of burning out the card) and all she had access to was the serial numbers of the card, so the missing Host/Data ID's weren't of any use. I got her to send a "hit", but still no worky. Asked if I could talk to the CableCard group and work with them since the contractors were so clueless and I explained about already staying home one day last week for comcast already, but she said there was nobody to transfer me to and they'd have to roll the truck. 

Anyways... the good news is that Beverly called me back and since I've had so much trouble lately, she's going to sneak me in the 2-6pm slot TODAY! Woot. Of course, I'm taking my wife out for dinner for her birthday (reservations @ 6) so hopefully he shows up on the early side.


----------



## sjcbulldog

cyeh said:


> Comcast never called me back by 6 pm, so I ended up calling them back at 6:30. Was immediately connected to a helpful CSR that sent the 7th hit to the cards that day, and promised that I would be put in contact with a supervisor in a few moments. While on hold, Cingular decides that this would be a good time to have lousy service and my call ends up getting dropped.
> 
> After some grumbling and reaching for the land line, I call in again. This time I end up at the Livermore, CA call center and speak to a nice gentleman who wants to try and help. He speaks to his 'technical lead' and reads some of the Comcast Tivo S3 notices to me over the phone.
> 
> One of the things that is clear is that they are finally settling on a pricing and ordering strategy for the S3's. He mumbles something about a new cablecard ordering number that is specific to the S3's, which is going to be rolled out on Oct 6th (or thereabouts).
> 
> The second thing that is clear is that he's having me re-run through guided setup and putting the cards in again after rebooting the S3. I have little hope that this will work, but I entertain the idea that he might know something I do not. After a few attempts at rebooting and reinserting the cable cards, I still have the same problem. He then grabs his call-center technical lead and transfers me to him.
> 
> Suddenly, the world changes.
> 
> The new guy is clued. Very very clued. He tries running me through the CableCard instructions again, but after mentioning the earlier errors of PROGRAM_MISSING_REGKEY, I propose that we need to do a cold initiation of the cards and that I suspect that they never got the account information they needed.
> 
> Now, I had mentioned the need for a cold init to other CSR's, but they said only a tech could do that.
> 
> Thankfully, the guy I was speaking to knew exactly what I was referring to and had no problem calling for that signal to be sent to the cards. He had a ton of experience with CC's and knew the process for sending the cold init.
> 
> That made all of the difference. The Motorola cards I had suddenly popped up with the 161-4 error that I had read about. He then sent the second signal which didn't do anything at first. Then, on a lark, with one CC card inserted, I tried tuning to ESPN HD which I hadn't been able to see before. Huzzah! It worked! I inserted the second card, they did the second cold init, and it again, I got the expected 161-4. A second hit to the second card was sent. Again nothing. After waiting about 5 minutes I decide to hit a channel I wasn't able to get. Huzzah again! It worked.
> 
> Before I hung up, I had him call out channels I should be getting and everything came in great. I made a point of thanking him, and then getting his boss on the line and thanking her for the rep taking the time to get me up and running.
> 
> Conclusions:
> 
> * If you have a Motorola card and you insert it and don't get 161-4, something is wrong and they haven't initialized the cards properly before you got there. If this happens, they need to send a cold init to the cards to get them to work properly.
> 
> * If at first you don't get the SUBSCRIBED message, try tuning to a channel. That seems to unstick the cards and get them to work (at least for me).
> 
> * It seems clear to me that you get PROGRAM_MISSING_REGKEY, the card was initialized properly and that you need to either get new cards (that have been initted) or have central send the cold-init signal to the cards.
> 
> * HD looks friggin' awesome.
> 
> Good luck to all of you out there.
> 
> - C


You know, as I have mentioned in my earlier post, my installer did this "cold init" as a matter of course. He had the CSR send two different "hits" to the card of two different types. The first was some kind of initialization and the second was the actual pairing and binding to my account. I think that if Comcast would talk to my installer or the tech you had that they could write down the "failsafe" steps required, at least for the Motorola cards, and this would go a lot smoother for a lot of the people here having problems.

I wonder if this is a problem with incompetence or something more sinister?

Sjcbulldog


----------



## ThreeSoFar

bicker said:


> If I had a scarce, valuable skill, I wouldn't work weekends either.


They're the ones that allowed it to be scheduled on a weekend. TWICE!!!


----------



## bicker

The issue was with regard to getting serviced by the one CableCard _expert_, not getting serviced in general.


----------



## BTV Engineer

Here's my install story:

My appointment was supposed to be Tuesday, 26 Sept 1-5 PM. The TiVo had arrived the day before and I had the unit all setup. I waited until 6 PM and the cable guy was a no show. I called Comcast and they told me my appointment was actually Wed 8 Am to 12 noon! They claimed that it wasn't rescheduled, that was the original date and time. Well I couldn't make that so it was rescheduled for Saturday 8-12.

The cable guy showed up at about 11:30 AM. He said he had done a few cablecards in TVs but never a TiVo. He then went on to tell me that it could either be easy or a nightmare. I had the TV on and showed him the installer guide. He totally ignored the guide. He then shut the TV off, unplugged the TiVo and put in a CableCard. I stood there shaking my head. We then waited for the TiVo to startup. We weren't presented with an MMI screen and he futzed around with the TiVo for a little while before calling someone. They kept hitting the card but we just kept getting an error that the card was not working properly. Eventually he tried the 2nd card in the 2nd slot which worked but didn't show any channels. He called in and I think they hit this card which got it working.

He decided the 1st card was bad and left to get another one. In the meantime I swapped the card in the 2nd slot to the 1st slot, reran guided setup and confirmed that everything was working. He came back about 1 hour later with another card, installed it and called it in. That one worked fine right way. I ran guided setup again and everything is working fine now. Except for one minor thing, I have a few channels on one tuner that are missing on the other. I guess I'd have to have the cable company reauthorize the cards so that they are the same.

We never got the MMI screen automatically, we had to always go through the menus and find it ourselves. I'm not sure what those screens should say but since it is working I'm guessing it's all correct.


----------



## Maeglin

BTV Engineer said:


> We never got the MMI screen automatically, we had to always go through the menus and find it ourselves. I'm not sure what those screens should say but since it is working I'm guessing it's all correct.


Just a guess here, but that could have something to do about his not leaving the bloody thing on as the instructions state. In that respect, I guess PCMCIA isn't just a form factor... the cards are at least semi-hotpluggable, just like computer PCMCIA cards, and no doubt the TiVo software expects things to be done that way for them to be automatically recognized.


----------



## jfh3

It's pretty sad that all these installers that have never seen a Series 3 think they know better than the Tivo folks that put the instruction sheet together and programmed the box.


----------



## hiker

jfh3 said:


> It's pretty sad that all these installers that have never seen a Series 3 think they know better than the Tivo folks that put the instruction sheet together and programmed the box.


When my installer arrived, I asked him if he had ever done an S3 and he said no. But I was shocked when he asked for the TiVo manual.  I gave him the instruction sheet and he read it carefully. The only problems were communicating back to the headend and a brief system wide outage.


----------



## timdorr

My guy just left. Well, I assume he left, as he said he was coming back, but it's been 30 minutes now... 

He claimed they were giving special CableCards for DVRs, which I worked out to being CableCard 2.0's. He had a CableCard 1.0 on him (just 1, which is odd because I ordered 2), but insisted that they were a different size and didn't work. Clearly, he's got no clue. 

So, he should be back here tomorrow with a 2.0 card. I *really* hope he brings two or that I get lucky with the first one. I've got unencrypted QAM support for now, but I *really* want that guide data and encrypted channel support. Dexter is turning out to be an AWESOME show


----------



## hiker

timdorr said:


> My guy just left. Well, I assume he left, as he said he was coming back, but it's been 30 minutes now...
> 
> He claimed they were giving special CableCards for DVRs, which I worked out to being CableCard 2.0's. He had a CableCard 1.0 on him (just 1, which is odd because I ordered 2), but insisted that they were a different size and didn't work. Clearly, he's got no clue.
> 
> So, he should be back here tomorrow with a 2.0 card. I *really* hope he brings two or that I get lucky with the first one. I've got unencrypted QAM support for now, but I *really* want that guide data and encrypted channel support. Dexter is turning out to be an AWESOME show


Bad news for you... there is no cablecard 2.0 yet, it's still on the drawing board and when available won't work in the S3. Another type of cablecard 1.0 is due out soon called multistream which might allow for only 1 cablecard instead of 2 for dual tuners.


----------



## sjca35

So I've had Comcast out both Sat & Sun for my cable card install. Once by contractors who only could insert the cards knew and less then I did and once by a Comcast tech. The tech seemed like he just wanted to find an excuse so he could leave (it was 5:30pm on Sunday, so I can't completely blame him).

Anyways the short of it is that I have Motorola 4.1 cards and they won't authenticate. I don't get the 161-4 error either when they "hit" the cards. There are no errors in the MMI screens, just that they haven't been activated/authenticated/no key/etc. The reason the tech is giving me for this is that our cable signal is "too strong" (the GI digital cable box works fine though).

Apparently is measures an "18" when max is 21. Now I didn't do that great in math in school, but that sounds OK to me. When I asked, "So that means Comcast will fix the signal issue right?" he just sorta looked at me with a dumb expression on his face.

Also, I haven't been able to get them to re-initalize the cards... the CSR's say they're not allowed to do that because it might burn out the card. The tech seemed to just want to replace the cards (which he didn't have with him of course).

Anyways, they're coming out again on Wednesday and I can't take any time off from work, so my wife is going to be home when they bring the new cards. If anyone has any suggestions what to do/say/ask for to get this to finally work, I'd love to hear it.

Thanks,
Aaron


----------



## jchapman

I'm in Arlington, VA and I had my cablecard install this past Saturday. All in all a good experience, although I'll need to check my bill before I state that unequivocally. Per my phone conversation with the agent, both cablecards free, no monthly service, but I had to upgrade from analog to digital cable, obviously. Note that I specifically declined the $5 monthly charge for "HD" and yet the HD channels come in fine.

The installer arrived on time, and had two cards with him. They were blue, but I didn't look at the manufacturer or version number. It was his first Series 3 install, but he'd brought his own documentation (yay) and seemed confident. I'd already completed guided setup the day before, and I explained the complexities of the wiring before we got started (it's a rat's nest). The process was painless if not quick; inserted the first card, waited to get the ID information, and called into the service center. It took a several minutes to get through, but the service center stayed on the line for the rest of the install, so I think that end went as fast as it could. Once the numbers were read to the service center, they sent a "hit" to the card. After several seconds the Series 3 started switching between two information screens for about 5 minutes. There was no apparent change to the screens each time they loaded, but the switching eventually stopped and we navigated to "Test Channels", which worked just fine. The second card took a little longer but wasn't any different: inserted the second card, read the numbers to the CSR, got the hit, waited another 7 minutes for the screens to stop loading, tested the channels successfully, thanked the CSR and hung up. The whole thing took about 30 minutes, and the installer was helpful.

[Edit: My signal strength on the channels I tested varies between 90 and 99. I'm in a relatively new apartment building in Ballston, so the cable infrastructure should be pretty good]


----------



## jfh3

sjca35 said:


> The reason the tech is giving me for this is that our cable signal is "too strong" (the GI digital cable box works fine though).


If this is true, then the cable company needs to fix it. I don't know why the installer gave you a blank look - he should have a meter to measure it.

I had some problems I thought might be signal related and had a tech out this morning. He indicated that the signal levels on the cable (with the Tivo disconnected) ideally should be at 0 dBmv. Mine were very hot.

RF levels +17 dBmv (high channels) / +20 dBmv low channels
(Channel 135 over Channel 2)

Creative use of splitters dropped it to +1/+4 as a temporary fix. The tech found that there was a problem outside where the signal was drifting up and another tech is coming to look at the cable equipment (amp?) this afternoon.

Tech indicated that too high a signal (or too low) could cause breakup / pixilation problems like I had seen on both the Motorola boxes and the Tivo Series 3 and that they had been a source of CableCARD issues in the past.

Don't get confused with the digital signal meter on the Tivo - before the change this morning I was seeing signal strengths on that meter from 89 - 97, and I still see those levels.

I don't know if the dBmv levels were causing the cable card state change issues I was seeing (or even if that's a problem), but still doing more research on that (with both cable company and Tivo).


----------



## btwyx

sjca35 said:


> The reason the tech is giving me for this is that our cable signal is "too strong"


If it really is a "too strong" signal, they should fix it, but I wouldn't hold my breath waiting for them to do it.

You can "fix" it yourself using an attenuator. Rat Shack make a quite reasonable variable attenuator.


----------



## rshrieve

Today we got our first Comcast bill since the installation of the 2 cable cards on 9/22. I had expected a DROP in cost since the installer walked out of my house with our two Comcast boxes (HD and digital).

Well, the bill is exactly the same as always (except for the $15.99 install charge).

Comcast's CSR explained that the FIRST cable card is free but the second one is $6.95 a month --the same as they were charging me for the HD converter box.

I thought the cable cards were supposed to be free. Is everyone else getting charged for the second card?

Rich

PS I'm thinking of cancelling our Comcast "Digital Classic Package" which costs $9.95 a month. We tend to only use channels 2 to 80 and the HD channels 702-709.


----------



## JohnTTivo

*Nashua, NH installation*
I went to the local Comcast office on Thursday, Sept. 28, and asked for two CableCards to be added to my account. The service person asked me if it was for the new Tivo box and I said yes. He said that he would have to have a technician come by to install the cards but he can schedule it for me. I asked if they had done other Tivo installations, and he said that they had a few. The first time slot that was available was for today, from 1:00 PM to 3:00 PM. The cost would be free for the first card, and $2.50 for the second card. I didn't ask about the installation cost.

The contractor came by around 2:45 PM. I asked him, Mark, if he had done any Tivo installations. He said no, but Comcast had given him worksheets to use when installing CableCards in Tivos. He installed the first card in slot 1. Tivo recognized it and he wrote down the host/data info from the screen. His worksheet had a copy of the Tivo screen so that he knew where to get the info. Then he put in the second card and wrote down the info for it. He called Comcast and, of course, was on hold for about 10 minutes before he could have them add the cards to my account. Then he asked them to transfer him to the CableCard activation group, and that took another 10 minutes before he reached someone. Once there, he had them activate the card in slot 1, and I got the 161-4 error. I explained to him that that error is expected. I tested the SD and HD channels and they looked fine. He then had the card in slot 2 activated, same 161-4 error, and same success when testing those channels.

All in all, a very easy installation.


----------



## jfh3

rshrieve said:


> Today we got our first Comcast bill since the installation of the 2 cable cards on 9/22. I had expected a DROP in cost since the installer walked out of my house with our two Comcast boxes (HD and digital).
> 
> Well, the bill is exactly the same as always (except for the $15.99 install charge).
> 
> Comcast's CSR explained that the FIRST cable card is free but the second one is $6.95 a month --the same as they were charging me for the HD converter box.
> 
> I thought the cable cards were supposed to be free. Is everyone else getting charged for the second card?
> 
> Rich
> 
> PS I'm thinking of cancelling our Comcast "Digital Classic Package" which costs $9.95 a month. We tend to only use channels 2 to 80 and the HD channels 702-709.


Remind the CSR that it's no different than their own DVR, which has two tuners and one outlet.

If you have a digital package (sounds like you do), there should be no cable card charge on your bill (assuming you only have the two cards in the Tivo).


----------



## wackymann

My installation is scheduled for tomorrow morning!! I think I have all of the pertinent info printed out so I can help the installer if he needs it. Hopefully it won't be his first S3 install and it will go quickly/smoothly. I'm looking forward to playing with this puppy!


----------



## pcp_ip

After waiting 2 weeks for my install appointment the Comcast tech (not a contractor) arrived today (2 hours outside of the appointment window). The tech had no idea what to do, and three way conferenced in his dispatch and a comcast engineer over his cellphone speakerphone. None of them had even heard of a Series 3. This is in Center City Philadelphia-- home of Comcast corporate.

I kid you not-- they tried to get it to get my cablecards to work from 12:24pm until 3:52pm. Three comcast employees tied up on an install conference call for almost 3 hours. Every 30 minutes or so one of them would say, "You sure the cards go in the TiVo and not into the TV?"

Both cards were tried in the bottom slot. We never got far enough in 3 hours to use the top slot. My cards would pair, but I'd get stuck with a blue screen saying "Please wait...Acquiring Channel Information" (cellphone pic). After 20 or so minutes the screen would switch to the 161-4 error. They finally gave up and left.

I'm not sure what to do now. Columbus Avenue Comcast Dispatch for Center City thinks the problem is either signal level or the TiVo, but they appear to be happier assigning the blame to TiVo.


----------



## shady

I took my comcast pvr back today, after having the cablecards installed for a week.

They wouldn't give me a free digital box, like it says I'm entitled to on the FAQ on their web site. They told me I'd have to pay for it.  They are also charging me for the 2nd cablecard, even though it says they are free on their website


----------



## ah30k

I'm on the phone with them too! My bill is a $189 frickin dollars!!!

This is flippin ridiculous.

I was under the impression there would be no $8.95 outlet fee and they snuck the truck-roll fee in as well which I was told they would not do. 

They're not budging yet on the fees but I'm still working on them.


----------



## btwyx

ah30k said:


> They're not budging yet on the fees but I'm still working on them.


You could try calling back and playing CSR roulette. My first rep didn't budge on the install charge, I said I'd been told it was going to be free (I was). The second one seemed to accept if I'd been told it'd be free, it should be free. The second rep just seemed more pleasant and "customer focussed", the first one just sounded crabby.

I don't know if the second one was more ameanable as I'd told her if I didn't get it sorted out I'd be contacting the franchising authority.


----------



## shady

I just went to the "Recent Activities" section on my online bill, and I have this line item.

*TIVO DIGITAL ACCESS 09/30 TO 10/16 $ 0.84
*

This is in addition to these items
HDTV ADDITIONAL SERVICE 09/26 TO 10/16 $ 3.50
HDTV ADDITIONAL SERVICE 09/26 TO 10/16 $ 3.50
DIGITAL ADDL OUTLET 09/26 TO 10/16 $ 4.86
DIGITAL ADDL OUTLET 09/26 TO 10/16 $ 4.86

Plus there were these two items
DVR SERVICE WITH HDTV 09/26 TO 10/16 $ 6.96
DVR SERVICE 09/26 TO 10/16 $ -6.96

but they seem to cancel each other out.

So not only am I being charged for the cablecards, but I'm also being charged for HD on each card.

BTW: I only returned my crapcast PVR today, so I should see at least one of the cablecard charges reduced to 0


----------



## TostitoBandito

shady said:


> I just went to the "Recent Activities" section on my online bill, and I have this line item.
> 
> *TIVO DIGITAL ACCESS 09/30 TO 10/16 $ 0.84
> *
> 
> This is in addition to these items
> HDTV ADDITIONAL SERVICE 09/26 TO 10/16 $ 3.50
> HDTV ADDITIONAL SERVICE 09/26 TO 10/16 $ 3.50
> DIGITAL ADDL OUTLET 09/26 TO 10/16 $ 4.86
> DIGITAL ADDL OUTLET 09/26 TO 10/16 $ 4.86
> 
> Plus there were these two items
> DVR SERVICE WITH HDTV 09/26 TO 10/16 $ 6.96
> DVR SERVICE 09/26 TO 10/16 $ -6.96
> 
> but they seem to cancel each other out.
> 
> So not only am I being charged for the cablecards, but I'm also being charged for HD on each card.
> 
> BTW: I only returned my crapcast PVR today, so I should see at least one of the cablecard charges reduced to 0


That's pretty messed up. I'd be down there throwing fits if they charged me for anything, even an additional outlet. That is charging you for a service which you are not receiving, assuming you aren't actually using an extra outlet coming out of the wall. I have 2 cablecards from comcast (Bellevue/Seattle) and there was no charge at all. I never got their HD DVR so I have never and will never pay the "HD fee".


----------



## yunlin12

btwyx said:


> You could try calling back and playing CSR roulette. My first rep didn't budge on the install charge, I said I'd been told it was going to be free (I was). The second one seemed to accept if I'd been told it'd be free, it should be free. The second rep just seemed more pleasant and "customer focussed", the first one just sounded crabby.
> 
> I don't know if the second one was more ameanable as I'd told her if I didn't get it sorted out I'd be contacting the franchising authority.


I'm in the same boat here in SJ, got charged $6.95 for the second card. I called and got a supervisor. She insisted that the extra charge is for the extra device, and they consider the cable card a device.


----------



## yunlin12

rshrieve said:


> PS I'm thinking of cancelling our Comcast "Digital Classic Package" which costs $9.95 a month. We tend to only use channels 2 to 80 and the HD channels 702-709.


If someone receives the digital copy of channels 2-80 under a digital package, and then decide to drop the digital package, do channel 2-80 revert back to analog so the S3 can pick it up? Or do they stay digital in S3, and get blocked by the cable card not having a digital package to authorize?

I have digital silver, and used to have Motorola DCT-3412, which is a digial only box. So Comcast marked me as a digital customer. I get the digital copy of channels 2-80 on my S3. When I first got the S3, and the cable cards were not properly authorized, I couldn't get channels 35-80. When I unplug the cards, S3 would revert back to picking up the analog copy of those channels, but with the card in, my S3 needs authorization to get those channels. I'm still on a package deal so can afford digital silver, but am thinking about dropping digital once the package runs out. But I don't want to lose Comedy central and SciFi.


----------



## ahmed

I am in sacramento CA, I called about the cable cards on the 15th and they gave me an appointment on the 12th of october. After I couldn't wait anylonger, I called and spoke to a supervisor who managed to get me an appointment on the 2nd which was today. 

The guy showed up with 1 cable card when I asked for 3 (2 for my tivo and 1 for my toshiba tv). He was pretty rude. He kept saying 1 is all the cable cards I have .. we don't have enough stock because there are a lot of people asking for them for their tivos. Then I mentioned that was for a tivo then he started saying stuff like we don't support tivo.. yes, we will give u the cards but u will be on your own.. we will charge if we have to fix anything..
anyway, after that I called the 800 number while he was waiting.. again a supervisor was involved and she re-scheduled the appointment from 6am to 8am tomorrow.

So far it has not been a good experience but we will see tomorrow.


----------



## ThreeSoFar

ahmed said:


> I am in sacramento CA, I called about the cable cards on the 15th and they gave me an appointment on the 12th of october. After I couldn't wait anylonger, I called and spoke to a supervisor who managed to get me an appointment on the 2nd which was today.
> 
> The guy showed up with 1 cable card when I asked for 3 (2 for my tivo and 1 for my toshiba tv). He was pretty rude. He kept saying 1 is all the cable cards I have .. we don't have enough stock because there are a lot of people asking for them for their tivos. Then I mentioned that was for a tivo then he started saying stuff like we don't support tivo.. yes, we will give u the cards but u will be on your own.. we will charge if we have to fix anything..
> anyway, after that I called the 800 number while he was waiting.. again a supervisor was involved and she re-scheduled the appointment from 6am to 8am tomorrow.
> 
> So far it has not been a good experience but we will see tomorrow.


Was this comcast?

I thought Comcast had a deal with TiVo? A partnership? So why are they screwing TiVo left and right? Or their subscribers, anyway?

Where're the Comcast employees on TCF? You guys need to chime in here. And talk to your management chain. Fix this. It's a rotten way to treat the people paying your bills.


----------



## snarkoplepsy

Quick followup to my last.

Comcast made their 2nd housecall on Saturday as scheduled, and replaced the CableCard in slot #2, and after the 161-4 non-error, everything was happy. Now both CableCards are receiveing all channels.


----------



## HomieG

Sorry to hear folks are starting to get charged for their CableCARDs when they were told otherwise when they ordered them. It get's worse. I have a CableCARD installed in my TV in June. Was told the 1st one was a no charge. No charges on my first two bills. So good, right? Nope. All of a suddend a pro-rated month, plus another month show up on my third bill. I call in and they say they'll remove it and credit me. Doesn't happen. I call back and they say the card is NOT free. I, of course, argued the matter. So I contact my franchising authority who is working on the matter. In the meantime I call Comcast back...tell them to come get their card. They ask why, and I tell them since it's not free, I don't want it. They then insist it IS free and will remove the charges, yadda, yadda, yadda. Still on my account, but waiting for the October bill now. I think there's going to be lot's of complaints here soon about charges for cards that were supposed to be free.


----------



## sharding

I just discovered something interesting when I swapped out my first S3 for a new one. I already knew that our cable card setup procedure here is a little different than most other places, in that we don't have to give Comcast any of the host information. Well, apparently there's no tie at all between the host and the cable card. I pulled the cards out of the old S3, put them in the new one and they worked right away. All of my channels, including the premiums, are working. Nice surprise.


----------



## tirofiban

Phoenixville, PA

My 500 GB Weaknees Tivo is operational! 

The Comcast guy came this morning. He said they were scratching their heads at Comcast regarding my order for 2 cards for 1 device. They only install 1 card a month on TVs.

He installed the cards. It didn't work. He rephoned the order in the main office. It turns out they got id for the 2 cards mixed up. After trying again, everything worked perfectly
!

After hearing all the horror stories, I was surprised how well the install went. I was told for the 2 cards, I would be charged the same as the hd box.

Series 3 is nice. It's even nicer when it's from Weaknees.


----------



## BillShannon

A week and a half ago my 2 new TiVo Series 3 units arrived.
I immediately called Comcast to schedule installation of 4
cable cards. They told me that all cards would be free (!)
and that they would be out a week later to install them.

Last Thursday the installer showed up as scheduled with all cards,
popped them into the machines and called in the serial numbers.
When we saw that they weren't working yet ("Test channels"
showed "Acquiring channel information") he claimed that it
could take up to 30 minutes for them to start working. And
he left.

The installer was a subcontractor, not a Comcast employee.
An hour later the cards still weren't working so I called the
number he left me for the subcontractor. They reset the cards
at their end. I asked how long it should take for them to
start working. The person on the phone didn't know so she
asked someone else (Who I could hear in the background) who
said it might take 1 to 2 hours. The person on the phone didn't
believe it so she said wait 45 minutes.

Two hours later they still weren't working so I called the
supervisor at the subcontractor. He claimed that these cable
cards were not compatible with TiVos and he would call back the
next day (Friday) with more information. (The cards are Motorola
green cards with 4.21 firmware. Others have reported that those
cards do work.)

By Friday evening no one had called back. Big surprise.

I decided it was time to go directly to Comcast. I called Comcast
and after 30 minutes on the phone trying various things I was told
that, first, the cards aren't free, they cost $1.50/month, and second,
they can't update the system to indicate the charge for the cards,
and thus to enable the cards, until Oct 1 (Sunday) because the new
code for the charge isn't valid until Oct 1.

Sunday I call and tell them the story from Friday. They enter the
codes, enable the cards, send a reset to the cards, but still nothing
works. They say it might take 1 to 2 hours for the cards to start
working. Just in case the cards don't start working, they suggest
that we should schedule someone to come out to figure out what's going
wrong. Oh, and the cards are $1.50/month for each *two* cards, with
the first card free. They do offer to reduce my bill by about $20/month
for three months because of the problems I'm having.

Of course, the cards aren't working after 2 hours.

After failing with Comcast, again, I called TiVo support to see if
they had any better ideas. We tried various things, including
switching the cards around and power cycling the TiVo box, but
nothing made any difference. The TiVo support person claimed that,
if the cards are properly enabled at the head end, the "Acquiring"
screen should only be visible for a fraction of a second and then
it should be working.

Today (Monday) Comcast came out for another attempt. My wife had to
deal with them so the details here are a bit sketchy.

After trying for 30 minutes, they were unable to get my cards working.
They replaced two of my cards with two other cards, which worked right
away. I can see from the cable card screens that these other cards
are Motorola cards with older firmware. Whether that was the key or
not, I don't know, but it is suspicious.

They then spent another hour trying to get my last two cards working,
with no luck. He didn't have enough additional cable cards with him
to just replace the last two cards. He's coming back again tomorrow,
presumably with two other cable cards. For the sake of the other
people around here, I sure hope they figure out why my first batch of
cards won't work.

Oh, and did I also mention that I live in Los Altos, CA? Right here
in Silicon Valley. TiVo headquarters is just up the road. How can
TiVo and Comcast here in Silicon Valley not have worked closely
together to ensure that this process would work smoothly? Of course,
the Comcast guy claims that TiVo didn't warn Comcast that it was
releasing this product and that Comcast should be prepared. Since
we've seen posts of the actual letter, we know that's not true.


----------



## richburr

Yesterday Comcast sent out a contractor who installed the two CableCards in my S3. He had never done a CableCard install, but we got through it.

Things seemed to be working fine yesterday, I was getting HD programming and watched several of the football games in HD. I did have one weird thing happen occasionally -- it seemed that sometimes when the S3 was trying to access one of the cards (like after it had not been used for a while), a black screen would pop up saying I needed to contact my cable provider to start service for the device, and listing some of the settings (host, data, etc.). I would hit CLEAR as it said to at the bottom of the screen, and then I would get the picture again.

Tonight I get home from work, and none of the shows I had set to record today had worked. They were all 0 minutes. Monday Night Football was in progress and said the duration was 1:41, but I could not view it. I cancelled the recording, and when I went back in it said it was 0 minutes long.

I ran through guided setup but it seemed to do nothing. I can get some of the low numbered channels, but nothing else. I am pretty much completely screwed, since I have no cable box now, and don't seem to be able to watch anything that needs decoding.

My best guess is that they gave me some kind of temporary access for the CableCards and it ran out.

I am going to call the Comcast number on that screen and see what happens...


Rich


----------



## richburr

richburr said:


> My best guess is that they gave me some kind of temporary access for the CableCards and it ran out.
> 
> I am going to call the Comcast number on that screen and see what happens...


I just got off the phone with Comcast and both cards are working now. The tech said pretty much what I assumed -- that initially cable equipment is often set up wide open, for troubleshooting purposes, and that had probably expired.

Apparently the cards were misconfigured. Some of the numbers were off, I think there was a typo, and the data numbers and unit numbers were backwards (or something).

He had to correct those things, and he also made a mistake when he was entering some of the info. After going through him correcting things a few times and resetting the cards, they both started working. I no longer get that black screen telling me I need to call them when I view content that uses the cards.

I have to say that I was very happy to have all of the information available in the Settings section for the CableCards. Tivo, I think you did a good job there. Some of it is a little deep into the menu tree, but once I found the right place I was able to look up the info the tech needed pretty easily.

Here's one hint I have for anyone else who might have a similar problem. I went into this menu:

Settings -> Remote, CableCARD, & Devices -> CableCARD Decoder -> Configure CableCARD (either number) -> CableCARD Menu -> Conditional Access

(whew)

Initially on the 4th line in there it said:

Connected: yes, EnabledByCP: no

Now it says:

Connected: yes, EnabledByCP: yes

Also, I think the 6th line changed, it now says:

CA enable: possible

I think that said "no" as well before.

The Comcast tech I spoke with on the phone was patient and helpful. After we got an HD picture on one of the cards, I made him stay on the line with me while I tested them individually  Again, a very helpful troubleshooting feature.

He said he had done two or three of the Tivos, and that they are starting to get a better idea of what needs to be done to make them work. Although from my understanding that's not really anything special, if the cards are configured right and working 

Rich


----------



## richburr

BTV Engineer said:


> I had the TV on and showed him the installer guide. He totally ignored the guide.


Hahahaha, my installer ignored it too, even though he told me that he had never done a CableCard install (not even in a TV), and I mentioned the instructions several times.

He was nice, but yeah, you'd think if someone had some instructions to make your job easier, that you would want to look at them.

Rich


----------



## highfalutintodd

I've been lurking on these forums for weeks now reading all of the horror stories, so thought I'd pass along my own great experience. I decided to drop by my local Comcast office and simply ask for two CableCards. To my great surprise, they not only handed them over immediately, but also provided me with a nice little glossy brochure with the customer service number to call and some helpful tips for getting a CableCard to work with a TV. No upfront charge, no monthly fee, and no installer visit. I was in and out of the office in less than five minutes with CableCards in hand after promising that I'd pay $72 for each card if I were to lose them. 

Finally got around to installing the cards near midnight tonight, at which point I got a really nice, really fantastically helpful CSR. He had never heard of the TiVo S3, but while we were on the phone he looked it up online and I think he's going to get one now! ;-) I had to wait a while on the phone because the only people at the call center at this late hour who could authorize the cards were busy with other customers, but the guy was very professional and very apologetic. Eventually, he said that it would be at least another 15-20 minutes, but that he would call me back if there were problems. I asked if he needed any info from me, and he said that he had all of the information he needed. 

Sure enough, 15 minutes later I do a channel scan and there are all of my digital cable and HD channels. I just finished the re-do of the Guided Setup, and everything's working a charm. 

So, my hats off to the Comcast crew here in Hendersonville and Middle Tennessee. I'm an extremely satisfied customer at the moment, and I couldn't have asked for things to go better. 

PS - This is my first TiVo after several years of using a ReplayTV. While there are certainly differences, I'm absolutely loving this box. The S3 rules!


----------



## RoyalCrap

BillShannon said:


> Oh, and did I also mention that I live in Los Altos, CA? Right here
> in Silicon Valley. TiVo headquarters is just up the road. How can
> TiVo and Comcast here in Silicon Valley not have worked closely
> together to ensure that this process would work smoothly? Of course,
> the Comcast guy claims that TiVo didn't warn Comcast that it was
> releasing this product and that Comcast should be prepared. Since
> we've seen posts of the actual letter, we know that's not true.


I live in Santa Clara, CA, and I'm having an almost identical problem. It is totally ridiculous that TiVo headquarters s just down the street but the local cable company has no clue how to install CableCards in the new TiVo box. Last week I received my new TiVo Series 3 and set up an appointment for installation. The cable guy spent three hours trying to get the CableCards to work with no luck. Comcast scheduled another installer to come out today. He was a lot sharper than the first guy but still could not get the cards to work. He swapped cards in and out of my TiVo while communicating with dispatchers. He left and said it was TiVo's problem that the cards weren't working. I spent an hour on hold for escalated support at TiVo today, but finally gave up on anyone answering my call. I called Comcast tonight and set up another appointment for Thursday, asking for a CableCard/TiVo expert. I'm very frustrated. I would hate to have to return my TiVo.


----------



## mr_bob_dobalena

My experience with Comcast of Middle TN. has been very much like that of *HighfalutinTodd* . I picked my cards up at the Metro Center location (close to my work) last week. My S3 was delivered yesterday, so I went home at lunch to set it up. When I called in yesterday, I was quickly routed to a CSR who got the first card initialized right off the bat. The 2nd card didn't initialize after 2-3 tries. I had to go back to work anyway, so I stopped back by the Comcast office and swapped cards. When I tried again last night, the 2nd card was initialized right off the bat and all my channels are available on both tuners - Digital, HD and encrypted. I was a little worried after seeing some of the problems others have experienced, but everything went fine for me.


----------



## rodneyw1

I have now received my second Series3 (liked the first so much bought a second) On my first box they are charging me $6.95 for the second card. Local comcast now says they have memo that it will be reduced to $1.50 for second card but she has no new codes to enter yet and will not schedule installation of cards for my second TiVo until she has new codes. I've been waiting since last Thursday to get an appointment scheduled. Any one else have this problem? Should I call 800 number and try to schedule that way?


----------



## hiker

rodneyw1 said:


> I have now received my second Series3 (liked the first so much bought a second) On my first box they are charging me $6.95 for the second card. Local comcast now says they have memo that it will be reduced to $1.50 for second card but she has no new codes to enter yet and will not schedule installation of cards for my second TiVo until she has new codes. I've been waiting since last Thursday to get an appointment scheduled. Any one else have this problem? Should I call 800 number and try to schedule that way?


Here in north bay area, I went into my local office and was shown the memo about the $1.50/mo 2nd cablecard charge and I believe it had the code listed. But they would not give me a copy of the memo so I'm able to give it to you. They reversed 2 charges of $6.95 for additional outlets but I don't see the $1.50 charge being added yet on recent activity.


----------



## ahmed

So today, the technician showed up at 15 minutes after the time frame with two cable cards instead of 3.

As long as I have enough cards to get my tivo going, I am happy. So he took the numbers and called to activate the cards. I plugged the cable cards one at a time starting at the bottom one.

Less than a minute after I plugged each one, I got a message from comcast displaying the cable card information.

I checked the channels, everything seems to be working.

I only have limited basic. When the guy was calling, they told him I need to add digital classic for $9.99 a month for the cable cards to work correctly. I am not sure if she added it or not but the cable cards seem to work fine. I will call later today and make sure they didn't add it to my account.

But now, each channel has an easier number and guide information so now my wife can start using it .

Aside from the technician being late and short, and having to schedule 3 appointements to get the three cards I asked for, it was an overall good experience after everything started working.



ahmed said:


> I am in sacramento CA, I called about the cable cards on the 15th and they gave me an appointment on the 12th of october. After I couldn't wait anylonger, I called and spoke to a supervisor who managed to get me an appointment on the 2nd which was today.
> 
> The guy showed up with 1 cable card when I asked for 3 (2 for my tivo and 1 for my toshiba tv). He was pretty rude. He kept saying 1 is all the cable cards I have .. we don't have enough stock because there are a lot of people asking for them for their tivos. Then I mentioned that was for a tivo then he started saying stuff like we don't support tivo.. yes, we will give u the cards but u will be on your own.. we will charge if we have to fix anything..
> anyway, after that I called the 800 number while he was waiting.. again a supervisor was involved and she re-scheduled the appointment from 6am to 8am tomorrow.
> 
> So far it has not been a good experience but we will see tomorrow.


----------



## rodneyw1

hiker said:


> Here in north bay area, I went into my local office and was shown the memo about the $1.50/mo 2nd cablecard charge and I believe it had the code listed. But they would not give me a copy of the memo so I'm able to give it to you. They reversed 2 charges of $6.95 for additional outlets but I don't see the $1.50 charge being added yet on recent activity.


When I was in the local Comcast office she had the memo on her screen but would not let me see it, but said there were no codes yet. I think I'll try the 800 number.

Thanks for the reply!


----------



## wackymann

wackymann said:


> My installation is scheduled for tomorrow morning!! I think I have all of the pertinent info printed out so I can help the installer if he needs it. Hopefully it won't be his first S3 install and it will go quickly/smoothly. I'm looking forward to playing with this puppy!


So the cable guy showed up this morning and it only took him 20 minutes to get the cable cards up and running. Here are the details of my experience:

The cable guy showed up with 2 cable cards in hand as requested, and asked me how many TVs I was having cable cards installed in. So I told him they were for a single Tivo box. He hadn't seen/heard of the new Tivo, but he seemed game to give it a try. I showed him the sheet from Tivo, and he quickly scanned it. He seemed more interested in playing with my Tivo remote as if it were a new toy LOL So anyways, I told him about starting with the bottom slot first. He pops the first card in and about a minute later we get the info screen. I tell him it says to call in the numbers before inserting the second card, but he says it won't matter and stuffs the second card in its slot. I had read on here that it doesn't really matter, so I didn't say anything. Another minute goes by and the next info screen pops up. So then he calls into Comcast and gets put on hold for about 5 minutes. When the woman comes onto the line, he tells her about the Tivo and she says they haven't had any problems with the Tivo installations (good to hear). So they go through all of the numbers for CC#1, and we almost immediately get the 161-4 error. I tell him that's good, and he proceeds with the second set of numbers. Then we get another 161-4 error. We wait a few minutes while the cards are loading the channel info or something, and then it takes us into the screen for checking channels for card #1. Everything seems to work on that card, so we get out and go to check channels on card #2. That one works too, so I sign the slip, shake hands, and off he goes. Total install time about 20 minutes (including the 5 minute phone wait).

After he left I completed the guided setup, downloaded the guide info, etc... and then went and edited my channel listing to get rid of all the crap channels. Then I set up some recordings and a season pass and hit the road. We'll see tonight if it recorded everything I asked it to!


----------



## toddwinkler

Picked up the brand new Sony 50E2000 Sunday, UPS delivered my Series 3 on Monday, Comcast came by to install my CableCard today (Tuesday). Here is my experience with Comcast in Knoxville, TN. 

I called to make the appointment last week, made sure the lady knew I needed 2 CableCards. I called again the day before the appointment to confirm and remind them I needed 2 CableCards. Cable guy shows up today with ONE CableCard. Oh well, I tried. 

I told him to go ahead and install the one and come back with another. He did tell me that they have had a lot of trouble getting the CableCards to work in a Tivo and that he did one Saturday and it was the first one that went well. I am not sure how many Tivo systems he could have done. The boxes have only been out a few weeks now. 

The install went well I think. It seemed to get most of the HD channels immediately and he promised the others would pop in with in a couple of hours. We will see. 

I am rerunning Guided Setup right now. We will see how it goes and hopefully he will call me back later this afternoon and bring me my other card.


----------



## Bklyn

My Comcast + S3 nightmare chronicled here:

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=318874


----------



## keenanSR

rodneyw1 said:


> When I was in the local Comcast office she had the memo on her screen but would not let me see it, but said there were no codes yet. I think I'll try the 800 number.
> 
> Thanks for the reply!


I'm glad to hear that the $1.50 for second card memo seems to be getting widespread, hopefully the folks in Santa Rosa will have it and I won't have too much trouble with them.

Am I to understand that they know about it, but haven't figured out how to bill it that way yet?

Also, if the first card is the only Comcast equipment you have(no other STBs, etc.) is there even a charge for the first one?


----------



## RoyalCrap

More on my Comcast horror story--It looks like I'm going to have to return my Tivo Series 3 box and wait until Comcast and TiVo get their acts together (cross-posted from TiVo Help forums):

I'm in Santa Clara, CA, just down the street from TiVo headquarters, and Comcast here has been unable to get the CableCards working on my TiVo Series 3. I have had technicians come to my house on two separate occasions, each spending three hours trying to get the CableCards installed with no luck. They are now saying the problem is TiVo's problem. I'm seeing the Auth: MISSING_PROGRAM_REGKEY on my CableCard conditional access screen. But Comcast has no clue what this means or how to fix it. 

I should also mention that I talked to two different tech support people at TiVo yesterday about the problems Comcast has been having getting the CableCards to work in my Tivo Series 3. The second tech support guy finally escalated my call to the next level of support. However, I hung up after being left on hold for over an hour! TiVo support has been atrocious. I think TiVo is in big trouble with the Series 3. I'm a fairly technologically-savvy person who works at a South Bay Area tech company. If I can't get Comcast to activate the CableCards in my TiVo Series 3, I doubt anybody in South Bay Area can. 

The last technician who came to my house had six CableCards, two of which were the Motorola green cards (firmware version 4.21) and four of which were the Motorola red cards (firmware version 4.05). He could not get any of them to work. 

The technician left me with one red card and one green card. I tried experimenting with installing the cards myself after he left. I even got someone at Comcast to send an initialize signal to my box at one point. However, the customer support at Comcast is not authorized to send the initialize signal without approval from a supervisor (because apparently too many initializes can burn out the CableCard). So it took quite a lot of work to finally get him to send one. Typically the only signal they will send is a "hit," which cannot solve the problem of getting CableCards to work that have not been initialized properly. Even after my box received the initialize signal (and I got two 161-4 error codes, which is supposed to be a good thing), the cards did not work. I am receiving just the basic channels (under 100) and, strangely, the digital music channels (900 and above). I'm not receiving the channels between 100 and 900. I do receive these channels on my normal cable box in the other room. 

Basically there is nothing more I can do at this point without help from TiVo in getting Santa Clara Comcast to recognize that the problem is theirs. TiVo needs to provide Comcast with concrete steps for fixing the problem. 

Interestingly, the Santa Clara Comcast never used the unitaddress, hostid, and data numbers that pop up on the screen when you insert a CableCard. The only number the technician has ever provided to the dispatchers is the serial number. And the serial number is the only number that Comcast customer support sees when they view the CableCards on my account. The customer support people have no clue what the TiVo configuration data is for. They never have to deal with that data when installing CableCards on TVs. Therefore, they believe the problem is TiVo's problem.


----------



## sharding

RoyalCrap said:


> Interestingly, the Santa Clara Comcast never used the unitaddress, hostid, and data numbers that pop up on the screen when you insert a CableCard. The only number the technician has ever provided to the dispatchers is the serial number. And the serial number is the only number that Comcast customer support sees when they view the CableCards on my account. The customer support people have no clue what the TiVo configuration data is for. They never have to deal with that data when installing CableCards on TVs. Therefore, they believe the problem is TiVo's problem.


This isn't necessarily wrong. In my area, Comcast doesn't use that information either, but I had no problems at all getting my Cable Cards working (and I know of at least a couple of other people with the same experience).


----------



## wackymann

I believe they used 3 of the long numbers from each of my cable card info screens.


----------



## Barb

Well, so far so good. My comcast guy showed up a few hours ago and told me he had only done one other installation and it took him about an hour and a half. He said that installation was very problematic. I showed him the Tivo instructions and some other tips from this forum and he basically said he wasn't very good at reading instructions. But...thankfully, the guy he called at Comcast to do the provisioning seemed good and within 20 minutes, both my cards were working. (I was scared for a few minutes though based on what he originally told me.)

Have to still mess around and make sure everything is okay (and am redoing my Harmony remote), but so far it is looking good.


----------



## wowdi

Here is my littany of Comcast cablecard with two Tivo Series 3 HD experiences:

1) Called first time to arrange for digital cable and 4 cablecards (2 for each of two Tivo Series 3 HD's) Was told that "I think we only allow 2 cablecards per home", "I don't think we support Tivo Series 3", and "I think there's a software problem with our cablecards that need to be fixed before we can install into a Tivo." I said, thanks for your help and hung up.

2) Searched this site and found the Comcast rep to be full of crap.

3) Called back Comcast a few days later and explained what I wanted. He said snottily, "No, you need cable boxes for Tivo's." I told him about the Tivo Series 3 after which he had me on hold for 20 minutes while consulting with "engineering." He finally took my order for 4 cablecards and we scheduled an installation appointment. In my area, Comcast requires an installation visit if only to soak you for the approximately $17 fee. I was also told that the cablecards would cost me $5/month each to rent versus $4/month for a cable box. They EMPHASIZED that I would not be able to get On Demand of Pay-Per-View THREE TIMES. We all know that those are cash cows for them. I was happy to educate him about the Cablecard 2.0 devices planned for 2007 which would allow two way communications.

4) The cable installer showed up at the appointed time and installed the cards. The total installation time was about 12 minutes per cablecard including calling in the codes to the head end and waiting for the "hit." After the installation, one Tivo Series 3 got all the contracted channels while the other got SOME of the contracted channels. Unfortunately my wife was home during the installation and did not think to verify the channels before Mr. Comcastic left. The installer was very nice and professional but did make some comments about "what a pain" cablecards were. No duh, sherlock, when Comcast doesn't want to support them. We scheduled another appointment to fix the channel problem with the one Tivo Series 3.

5) Another cable installer showed up at the next appointed time to fix the problem with the one Tivo. He was rude, angry, blamed our equipment, and blamed the Tivo. After screwing around with the box for about an hour, he said to me, "Your Tivo box is screwed up. What do you want me to do?" I asked if he replace the cablecards, reported the new codes to the head end, and had them re-hit. He said, "No, it's a problem with your Tivo." I asked him to do it my way just to be sure (based upon what I read here). He put in new cards, called in the codes, and had them re-hit. VOILA! The Tivo worked great. Here is what was wrong: One of the cablecards was bad and the other had the wrong provisioning codes applied at the head end! Imagine that...both are issues described here as the key reasons for installation problems!

Both Tivo Series 3's work flawlessly, HD and all, thanks mainly to the information posted here!

I plan on moving to Verizon Fios (Fiberoptic Service) cable as soon as I can if only to escape Comcast!


I hope this helps other poor souls in dealing with Comcast!


----------



## rodneyw1

keenanSR said:


> I'm glad to hear that the $1.50 for second card memo seems to be getting widespread, hopefully the folks in Santa Rosa will have it and I won't have too much trouble with them.
> 
> Am I to understand that they know about it, but haven't figured out how to bill it that way yet?
> 
> Also, if the first card is the only Comcast equipment you have(no other STBs, etc.) is there even a charge for the first one?


I was in local comcast last Thursday 9/28 to have my second tivo cards installed. That is when I was told they now had the memo but no billing codes and wouldn't schedule install until codes came through. I talked to her again yesterday morning and she said she still did not have them. While in a meeting this am with cell phone off she left message that comcast would be out for install tomorrow morning 8-12. I assume that means she was able to change my billing error from $6.95 to $1.50.

I have no other equipment from comcast. Just the cablecards for the two TiVos. I am told if you use only one cable card from comcast there is no charge for it. However, I have read on this site that you loose dual tuner capability with just one card installed. It stops the second tuner from working.

This is what I am being told the charges will be:

1st card free
2nd card $1.50
3rd card $6.95 (Becuase of additional outlet charge)
4th card $1.50

I really won't be sure until bill comes through.


----------



## RoyalCrap

wowdi said:


> Here is what was wrong: One of the cablecards was bad and the other had the wrong provisioning codes applied at the head end!


I'm assuming you knew one card was bad because you got the 161-1 error code when you inserted the card, correct?

As far as other card, how did you know the wrong provisioning codes were applied and how can I explain this to my clueless Comcast guy? Is this a problem that is specific to Tivos or does it affect regular TV installations as well?


----------



## DocSavag

sharding said:


> This isn't necessarily wrong. In my area, Comcast doesn't use that information either, but I had no problems at all getting my Cable Cards working (and I know of at least a couple of other people with the same experience).


Comcast didn't use that information in my set up either. I believe that just means they didn't pair it to a specific device.


----------



## spinlock

Santa Clara County, CA

$15 something for install of 2 HD cards, $1.50 month(total, not each) fee.

They are coming Friday, I can't wait, I have suffered with Comcasts DVR for 2 years, it sucks, sucky user interface, always hanging, needing power pulled, small capacity, basically a steaming pile of monkey crap!

Yeah TiVo!!!!!!!!


----------



## ampm99

The first Comcast installer showed up with 2 cablecards. 

When I told him they were going into a new tivo he looked like i was asking him to perform open-heart surgery on himself! He actually began to stutter and his eyes got as big as silver dollars. 

I offered him a bottle of water and showed him the patient. he repeated over and over again how he had never seen one of these. Any problems would need to be debugged by Tivo. I showed in the instructions from tivo which he refused to read ( I'm not sure he could read). he began sweating profusely. I proceeded to tell him step by step what to do ( thanks to all for posting here) When it got to calling his office to authorize the card he needed to call someone to find out the number to call. 

Everything seemed to work fine. 

I told the installer he could leave and helped him to the door. I told him he was now the tivo expert for comcast but it didn't seem to calm him down. I hope he didn't collapse later. 

After he left, I notice that one cable card was not receiving encrypted channels while the other was fine. I called Comcast and told them to send another installer out with 2 new cards just in case. I got an appointment for the next day 12-4. 

6PM the next day another installer shows up with no cable cards. First thing he tells me is that they don't support tivo with cablecards. I need a set top box. 

I told him "That's very interesting , so Comcast has decided to ignore FCC mandates for approved cablecard devices? Is this a personal form of civil disobedience or has your management told you to say this?". 

He responded that he could be wrong maybe he could take a look and "do me a favor" by trying to help. He mentioned every possible reason it wouldn't work. Sun spots, too many cable splits (i had none) , and my personal favorite "Your DirecTV hookup could be the cause!". I asked him if he was related to the first installer but he claimed he was not. After going through the all the steps i had taken to show one card was wrong, he agreed that i needed a new card but he didn't have one. 

He said he would send someone out the next day. I call Comcast to get a $20 credit for the late arrival and tell them to make sure 2 new cablecards are available. 

That night, both cards start working fine. They called me the next day to say that they had reconfigured my account in some way and reset the cards. They refused to say exactly what they did. I suspect they had me going to the wrong head-end and could fix it from their end. 

here is my question 

What the heck are Tivo customers who don't (and shouldn't have to) know what's going on with cablecards going to do? If I didn't know any better , i would have returned the tivo! I was thinking about dropping Directv but now I will keep both for a while.


----------



## keenanSR

rodneyw1 said:


> I was in local comcast last Thursday 9/28 to have my second tivo cards installed. That is when I was told they now had the memo but no billing codes and wouldn't schedule install until codes came through. I talked to her again yesterday morning and she said she still did not have them. While in a meeting this am with cell phone off she left message that comcast would be out for install tomorrow morning 8-12. I assume that means she was able to change my billing error from $6.95 to $1.50.
> 
> I have no other equipment from comcast. Just the cablecards for the two TiVos. I am told if you use only one cable card from comcast there is no charge for it. However, I have read on this site that you loose dual tuner capability with just one card installed. It stops the second tuner from working.
> 
> This is what I am being told the charges will be:
> 
> 1st card free
> 2nd card $1.50
> 3rd card $6.95 (Becuase of additional outlet charge)
> 4th card $1.50
> 
> I really won't be sure until bill comes through.


Good info, thanks. I can definitely live with that price structure.


----------



## tcsoccer

It was a painful 4+ hours yesterday morning to get us up and running. The one positive thing I can say is that the tech stuck around and finally got it working. 
Now for the whole story:

So we had to get someone out to the house, since we were switching from Directv, we couldn't just go get the cards from them. It took them about an hour to "update all the connections" This meant they removed our 4-way splitter and inserted their 3 way splitter in the box (regardless that there are 5 lines running into the house.) Not really happy about this. And they put new connectors on the end of the wire and in all the cable drops in each room (not really happy they cut the already short cable in one room).

Anyway, tech #1 tries to get the S3 working (while all along saying how he doesn't like cablecards) while tech #2 tries to get upstairs working (just analog cable) I follow tech #2 and my husband watches tech #1. Tech #2 "finishes" with the analog drop, but the signal is crappy. We go back downstairs and watch as tech#1 continues to try to get cablecards to work. No joy, no channels available. They finally discover the signal to the house is bad, back out to the box to replace the splitter and repair some cable that was slightly cut (from underground into splitter).

Now the fun (not) starts. Go back inside and signal is fine now. Tech #1 tries to continue with install. I think this is where things really went wrong because he didn't try to start the entire cable card install over, he jumped into the middle where he had left off before. (That said it was very hard to follow what he was doing and what he was asking the dispatchers) Things still weren't working, no channels. Tech starts blaming tivo, going to random menus and such. He was about to "clear all and restart" but luckily we were able to stop him. So he pulls the cord - rather aggressively, once he put it back it didn't boot. Both husband and I are silently fuming at this point. Then it starts working, my guess it wasn't plugged in all the way. (I was going to scream bloody murder if he had broke our S3) Tech complains about how long it takes to boot. We get the analog channels and local HD but no digital or discovery HD. (at this point I say that it sounds like the CC aren't auth'd right but he ignores me) He thinks tivo tech support can help, their standard response is to redo guided setup. So tech does this. While doing setup he pops out CC #2, setup restarts. Setup finally completes, he calls dispatch back and goes through the entire CC install again for CC1 - all thing work, analog, digital HD. Pops in CC#2, but there is no tuner cause he did guided setup with 1 card, so we have to sit through guided setup again with both cards in. GRRRRR. Does the entire install for CC#2 and it now works too. 
Glad it's all working but it was a very painful install. Don't let techs run guided setup, make sure they do the entire process and follow the directions!, not start in the middle.

Oh - while all this was going on, tech was chatting with a couple other installers that were having similar difficulty installing into S3. The installers don't seem to up to speed yet. Tech says "tivo's gonna have to fix this" saying the install was hard, and that they don't support tivo, and things take too long. It would work fine if they followed directions.


Hopefully the bill is correct when we get it.


----------



## jchapman

richburr said:


> Here's one hint I have for anyone else who might have a similar problem. I went into this menu:
> 
> Settings -> Remote, CableCARD, & Devices -> CableCARD Decoder -> Configure CableCARD (either number) -> CableCARD Menu -> Conditional Access
> 
> Initially on the 4th line it says:
> 
> Connected: yes, EnabledByCP: yes
> 
> Also, I think the 6th line changed, it now says:
> 
> CA enable: possible


Interesting. My comcast cablecards in Arlington, VA have a different CableCARD Menu screen than yours. I don't see a "Conditional Access" item. When I go to the CableCARD Menu, I see:

RESERVED
RESERVED
RESERVED
SA CableCARD Diag Screen
SA CableCARD/Host ID Screen
RESERVED

I wonder if the difference is a technical one on the "headend" or if it's because I'm on the "Silver" package with no premium channels. Does anyone else's menu show something different?


----------



## southerndoc

jchapman said:


> Interesting. My comcast cablecards in Arlington, VA have a different CableCARD Menu screen than yours. I don't see a "Conditional Access" item. When I go to the CableCARD Menu, I see:
> 
> RESERVED
> RESERVED
> RESERVED
> SA CableCARD Diag Screen
> SA CableCARD/Host ID Screen
> RESERVED
> 
> I wonder if the difference is a technical one on the "headend" or if it's because I'm on the "Silver" package with no premium channels. Does anyone else's menu show something different?


 I think you have Scientific Atlanta cards. The Motorola cards have different menus.


----------



## jfh3

(deleted)

Unintional smeek.


----------



## Cherylabq

I'm getting a similar screen in Albuquerque (there's no Conditional Access screen). Mine says:

RESERVED
RESERVED
SA CableCARD CP Screen
SA CableCARD Diag Screen
SA CableCARD/Host ID Screen
RESERVED

Any clue for those of us with this screen? (BTW...The Cards used here are the Scientific Atlanta brand).

BTW...I've had my Comcast installer here 2 times already (1 1/2 hours the first time; 3 hours today) and am still not up and running. I finally convinced him to keep trying new cable cards and after the 5th card, we got Cable Card slot 2 to work. Cable Card 1 still only goes up through basic cable channels and my local HD (just like a lot of others writing in this forum). Since Card 1 doesn't work, I can't use the TiVo for my digital channels.

When I called TiVo, the support guy told me that, on average, only 1 out of 5 cable cards work. The Comcast guy agreed that cable cards are finicky but thought only 3 out of 10 were bad. He changed his tune after the 5th try.

Can it really be as simple as "bring about 10 cards to find 2 that work?!!"



jchapman said:


> Interesting. My comcast cablecards in Arlington, VA have a different CableCARD Menu screen than yours. I don't see a "Conditional Access" item. When I go to the CableCARD Menu, I see:
> 
> RESERVED
> RESERVED
> RESERVED
> SA CableCARD Diag Screen
> SA CableCARD/Host ID Screen
> RESERVED
> 
> I wonder if the difference is a technical one on the "headend" or if it's because I'm on the "Silver" package with no premium channels. Does anyone else's menu show something different?


----------



## rickertk

Well, it was going fine, but now it's screwed up. After the install on Saturday, which took rather long but went ok after an initial number mixup, everything was fine. As of tonight, though, I'm missing channels on one Cablecard only. Interestingly, it's only the digital simulcast channels in the extended basic lineup that won't work. Digital-only and HD channels are fine. The problem channels work ok on one Cablecard, but not on the other, and not on our other digital box. The guy on the phone was not much help at all tonight, so a tech is coming out again to figure it out.

Keith


----------



## toddwinkler

toddwinkler said:


> Picked up the brand new Sony 50E2000 Sunday, UPS delivered my Series 3 on Monday, Comcast came by to install my CableCard today (Tuesday). Here is my experience with Comcast in Knoxville, TN.
> 
> I called to make the appointment last week, made sure the lady knew I needed 2 CableCards. I called again the day before the appointment to confirm and remind them I needed 2 CableCards. Cable guy shows up today with ONE CableCard. Oh well, I tried.
> 
> I told him to go ahead and install the one and come back with another. He did tell me that they have had a lot of trouble getting the CableCards to work in a Tivo and that he did one Saturday and it was the first one that went well. I am not sure how many Tivo systems he could have done. The boxes have only been out a few weeks now.
> 
> The install went well I think. It seemed to get most of the HD channels immediately and he promised the others would pop in with in a couple of hours. We will see.
> 
> I am rerunning Guided Setup right now. We will see how it goes and hopefully he will call me back later this afternoon and bring me my other card.


I quoted myself, hope that is ok.

Guy came back with a second card this afternoon. It worked right away. We decided the first card was set up with the wrong "pricing tier" (his words, not mine) and that is why I was only getting some channels. They apparently had my account messed up at the office and when they flashed the card it got stuck with that data. He could not get it to reset.

He is going to try and bring me another card tomorrow. I get both tuners, I just don't get all my channels on one of them. The tech was very nice and helpful. Hopefully I will hear from him tomorrow.


----------



## BillShannon

(Continuing my story from post #690.)

Another day, another visit from Comcast. Today the guy spent 4 hours here. He showed up
about 3:00. When I got home at 5:30 he was still trying to get one cable card to work. He had
replaced a bunch of splitters and connectors and had run a new cable to the room with the
TiVo because he didn't like the signal quality. Of course, all of this had nothing to do with the
real problem.

Apparently they don't teach these guys basic fault isolation techniques. This guy was on the
phone with TiVo support trying to get them to help. I showed up and said "why don't we take
one of the known good cable cards in my other TiVo and see if it works in this TiVo?" He
never thought of doing such a thing. When we did that, we quickly proved that the second
TiVo works fine, the cable works fine, and in fact everything works fine except the cable cards
he was trying to install, which we proved by putting the new cable cards in my first TiVo and
seeing that they didn't work there either. One of the cards got a 161-1 error every time it was
inserted. I'm sure that card is just broken. Another card got further, but would never display
any channels in the Test Channels screen. I suspect that card was never properly enabled or
configured at the head end.

We were able to get a third card working within 10 minutes. Unfortunately, that was all the cards
he had. He has to come back again with yet another batch of cards to try to find one more that
works.

Shouldn't these guys have some sort of test device for cable cards? Something they could plug
into my cable, and plug the card into the device, and see if it really works?

BTW, all the cards that have worked are Motorola red cards.


----------



## wackymann

wackymann said:


> So the cable guy showed up this morning and it only took him 20 minutes to get the cable cards up and running.
> 
> After he left I completed the guided setup, downloaded the guide info, etc... and then went and edited my channel listing to get rid of all the crap channels. Then I set up some recordings and a season pass and hit the road. We'll see tonight if it recorded everything I asked it to!


So I watched all 3 baseball games and Friday Night Lights without a hitch... I'm generally very impressed with my S3! There are a few things I noticed:

1. If you hit the GUIDE button while watching a recorded show, it dumps you into live TV!! What's up with that??
2. If you watch a show that is currently recording on live TV (see #1 LOL), there are some weird litttle audio dropouts. If you go back into the "Now Playing" and watch it there, they aren't there (even if/when/after you catch up to real-time). Weird.
3. If you peruse the guide and push lots of navigation buttons really fast, the audio of the show you're watching tends to drop out.

#1. is VERY annoying - I often like to browse what's on Live TV while watching a recorded program - just to make sure I'm not missing anything good, or to check in on a Live show momentarily. Not only did it dump me to Live, but it left it on the tuner I was recording, so it ruined all of the suspense of the baseball game I was watching. This NEEDS to be addressed IMHO. Do all Tivos work this way?? My Motorola DVR has a very nice little feature where the "Last" button will toggle you between a recorded show and a Live channel. It's great for hopping out of a movie to check the score of a game. Lots of times I don't have enough interest in a game to actually record it, but I still want to check on the score occasionally. The Tivo doesn't seem to support this type of activity. Please feel free to correct me if I'm wrong... I am admittedly a Tivo newbie.

#2,3 are mildly annoying and should be fixed, but easy to ignore.


----------



## btwyx

wackymann said:


> 1. If you hit the GUIDE button while watching a recorded show, it dumps you into live TV!! What's up with that??


Haven't you had TiVo before? They all work like that (at least all of mine have). This is noted in one of the other whinging threads, possibly the S3 bug list, or the what feature do you want thread.

I agree, its silly. Some people argue for this though.


----------



## ah30k

When my $190 Comcast bill came in earlier this week I called to figure out what the ^%$ was up. During the long drawn out discussions and several disconnects I finally got a CSR who simply removed the second outlet charge. Great! Now last night my second CableCARD totall looses all access to the Digital Tier channels (except the local affiliate HD stations). Also, the second card had a status of 'not subscribed'.

All I could get from the several CSRs that I spoke with was an offer to "send a signal" and the usual "we don't support TiVo". This was clearly not a problem with the TiVo, but they kept telling me that I should call TiVo support.

I got so angry that I called to cancel my total Comcast package and was was ready to go back to OTA and Verizon phone service.

The rep who answered the 'cancellations' helpdesk couldn't reach anyone but looked into it himself and quickly saw my two CableCARD Pairing Information items and when I told him about the 'second outlet fee' being removed earlier this week he saw that my second CableCARD did not have the Digital Tier enabled. He fixed it by giving me a temporary gratis DIgital Service on that card and said he would need to talk to his supervisor to figure out what to do to fix it permanently.


----------



## jjconte

ah30k said:


> The rep who answered the 'cancellations' helpdesk couldn't reach anyone but looked into it himself and quickly saw my two CableCARD Pairing Information items and when I told him about the 'second outlet fee' being removed earlier this week he saw that my second CableCARD did not have the Digital Tier enabled. He fixed it by giving me a temporary gratis DIgital Service on that card and said he would need to talk to his supervisor to figure out what to do to fix it permanently.


I too just received my cable bill with per card charges ($5.99/ea) after being told there would be no monthly charges. One problem was they did not remove my DVR package so both CCs were considered additional outlets. After removing the DVR she said now just the 2nd CC would be $5.99/mo. I pleaded my case with dates/names/IDs of the person that told me no charge. She said if she removed the charge from the second card, it would not work (i.e. no premium channels). Sounds like this might be true. I will be curious to see what your outcome is. Also, I mentioned "the $1.50 memo" and of course they knew nothing about it.


----------



## wackymann

btwyx said:


> Haven't you had TiVo before? They all work like that (at least all of mine have). This is noted in one of the other whinging threads, possibly the S3 bug list, or the what feature do you want thread.
> 
> I agree, its silly. Some people argue for this though.


Nope - I'm a Tivo newbie. The S3 is my first unit.


----------



## Harrypr

My install in Atlanta went ""fairly"" smoothly. At first the installer called his supervisor and was told told that Comcast does not support tivo. I nicely, but strongly INSISTED that they do and that I wanted him to proceed with the install and that his supervisor was wrong. He agreed to attempt the install at my request. We installed both cards- very easy. He called in the information on the cards and activated them. For 3-4 minutes there was a cablecard error on screen, but that quickly updated and cleared by itself. I checked all of the channels on both cards and all are coming in perfectly, including HD & HBO. Harry


----------



## Maeglin

Harrypr said:


> My install in Atlanta went ""fairly"" smoothly. At first the installer called his supervisor and was told told that Comcast does not support tivo. I nicely, but strongly INSISTED that they do and that I wanted him to proceed with the install and that his supervisor was wrong. He agreed to attempt the install at my request.


Hopefully, if I meet the same response on Sat., I can get him to do it as well. As I said before, my experience so far calling CSRs in the area have been "Tivo doesn't support the cards", not "we don't support Tivo". That was a fairly easy one to get past.



> We installed both cards- very easy. He called in the information on the cards and activated them.


Out of curiosity, did they use the host and data IDs, or just the serial numbers?


----------



## ah30k

Maeglin said:


> Out of curiosity, did they use the host and data IDs, or just the serial numbers?


This would depend on which version of the DAC (headend gear that control authorizations) your local headend is using. Older software did not require pairing of the CableCARD to the host and could be set up with just the serial number. This is why some people can get them handed out over the counter and some require a truck-roll. Newer DAC software required the DAC operator (who's phone number is triple-super-duper-top-secret) to manually add the pairing data (CC SN, Host # and hash-data #). The truck-roll tech has the DAC operator phone number.


----------



## Maeglin

ah30k said:


> This would depend on which version of the DAC (headend gear that control authorizations) your local headend is using.


I was asking that based on the idea that the version might be consistent at least across most of the Atlanta area (of which Norcross is a part, in case you're not aware).


----------



## toddwinkler

Follow up to post #722

CableCard install in Knoxville, TN.

I am up and running right now. They replaced my first card with a card that had been "re-flashed" with my correct channel set and it worked first try. So, for the most part, a smooth install except for the first card they tried. The problem again was not with the Tivo, but with the permissions they set on the first card. 

Hopefully everything will remain working. Thanks to this thread and everyone posting for all their help.


----------



## uksausage

rodneyw1 said:


> I was in local comcast last Thursday 9/28 to have my second tivo cards installed. That is when I was told they now had the memo but no billing codes and wouldn't schedule install until codes came through. I talked to her again yesterday morning and she said she still did not have them. While in a meeting this am with cell phone off she left message that comcast would be out for install tomorrow morning 8-12. I assume that means she was able to change my billing error from $6.95 to $1.50.
> 
> I have no other equipment from comcast. Just the cablecards for the two TiVos. I am told if you use only one cable card from comcast there is no charge for it. However, I have read on this site that you loose dual tuner capability with just one card installed. It stops the second tuner from working.
> 
> This is what I am being told the charges will be:
> 
> 1st card free
> 2nd card $1.50
> 3rd card $6.95 (Becuase of additional outlet charge)
> 4th card $1.50
> 
> I really won't be sure until bill comes through.


Can you conirm what you are paying for teh digital service as well?

My comcast install has been disaster from time they delivered a DVR expecting to collect 2 cable cards onwards.
Finally got great rep to cehck the install and eventually got to the accounts dept who set up codes to get all channels to both cards.

now the bill comes and I get:
19.90 for digital service (I already have a 64.95 digital package for another TV)
9.95 for DVR service
0 for cablecard (only mentions one)

Everyone is talking cable card rates but what about the Digital TV service to a second outlet?

Is there a definitive story from Comcast or isit by region? (I am Northern VA - Scientific Atlanta equiment only) :-(

I see on the web there is an HD charge of $5 but they told me that the DVR service was that. I cant get a suitable senior person to explain the bill to me at the moment. No escalation routes that I can see either.


----------



## boblip11

After waiting a week...Comcast, Connecticut showed up to install my cablecards today.

*Final result: Everything seems to be working. Time: 1 hour*

The tech was a bit fearful since he never did a S3 before...but he jumped right in. We followed the directions. He knew cablecards well enough to bring four cards with him. The first two we tried worked fine. (I am in a Scientific Atlantic area).

Some points of interest:

Since I have a cablecard in my TV I knew I might get a firmware update to the cablecards. When we first inserted the cards we were able to get the Card and Host IDs. When we tried to go to the status screen, we got an Tivo screen that said "The cablecard is not in normal mode". We took this to mean that the card was updating. It took about 5-10 minutes. Later we were able to get to the status screen...hit the card...and wait for it to authorize.​
The "Powerkey Status" on card 2 did not go to READY as expected even though all channels seemed to come in fine. Card 1 took about 20 minutes. After waiting about an hour we rebooted the Tivo and both cards looked fine after the reboot.​
The guy back at the office who enters the card info into the headend knew immediately that this an S3 as soon as the on-site tech said he was going to do two cards. He said that he had gotten a memo a couple of weeks ago about the s3. The note said they did not expect to see many of the devices because they were expensive and high end. He said the memo was wrong as he had done "a ton" of them already. That was good news !​
Guided setup just finished...now I am waiting for the guide data for the digital channels to populate so I can add all my season passes into the new S3.


----------



## Bklyn

Is *anyone* else here in NJ on Comcast of Union/Verona? I've now had installers out to my house on three separate occasions, on two of which they did actually attempt to setup the CableCARDs. They have thusfar been unsuccessful and are claiming that they believe there is an incompatibility between their equipment and TiVos.

Doe anyone else in this immediate area have a working S3 with Comcast?


----------



## Cherylabq

The third time was the charm! My Comcast guy came back for the 3rd time today. I had convinced him to bring the newest cable cards Comcast offers AND encouraged him to bring several. He put a 2006 card in Cable Card Slot 1 (Slot 2 was working with an older card that seemed to get a firmware update during the three hours the cable guy was in my home Day #2). He called in and had the second card configured in less than 10 minutes and we are now up and running. 

What We've Learned...

1. Ask your cable installer to bring the newest cable cards (and MANY of them)--A TiVo guy told me that on average, 1 out of 5 cable cards actually work.

2. Do not go through the "Guided Setup" while the cable man is standing there--This can take about 20 minutes depending on how your DVR communicates with TiVo.

3. Make sure the cable installer and cable operator get the correct numbers (found in the cable card menu) when formatting the cards (listen as he/she reads the numbers and listen as the operator repeats them...you will see most of the numbers on the TV screen).--Miscommunicated numbers can mess up the installation.

4. DO run the "test channels" for each cable card before doing anything else (this will save you a lot of time). Check for the DIGITAL channels!! --This is very important as some cards will show the lower analog channels and a couple of HD channels. You MUST check all channels in this test mode before thinking all is well.

5. Make sure your cable company records the services/premium channels you subscribe to correctly when adding the Series 3 TiVo so that your cable card gets correct programming.--The cable operator told me that my services were incorrectly recorded before she fixed them.

6. If you choose to keep your company's cable box (for On Demand programming, Pay Per View, etc.). Make sure your cable operator doesn't mess with your billing. Also ask what your bill will be with the added two cable cards as there have been various dollar amounts reported in various TiVo forums (I was told it would be an additional $5.95 per month for both cards as I recall).--My Comcast DVR (with Comcast's On Demand/Pay Per View) didn't work when my cable cards were installed into my Series 3...I had to have the cable operator add my Comcast DVR back onto my account.


----------



## toddwinkler

Cherylabq said:


> What We've Learned...
> 
> 1. Ask your cable installer to bring the newest cable cards (and MANY of them)--A TiVo guy told me that on average, 1 out of 5 cable cards actually work.
> 
> 2. Do not go through the "Guided Setup" while the cable man is standing there--This can take about 20 minutes depending on how your DVR communicates with TiVo.
> 
> 3. Make sure the cable installer and cable operator get the correct numbers (found in the cable card menu) when formatting the cards (listen as he/she reads the numbers and listen as the operator repeats them...you will see most of the numbers on the TV screen).--Miscommunicated numbers can mess up the installation.
> 
> 4. DO run the "test channels" for each cable card before doing anything else (this will save you a lot of time). Check for the DIGITAL channels!! --This is very important as some cards will show the lower analog channels and a couple of HD channels. You MUST check all channels in this test mode before thinking all is well.
> 
> 5. Make sure your cable company records the services/premium channels you subscribe to correctly when adding the Series 3 TiVo so that your cable card gets correct programming.--The cable operator told me that my services were incorrectly recorded before she fixed them.
> 
> 6. If you choose to keep your company's cable box (for On Demand programming, Pay Per View, etc.). Make sure your cable operator doesn't mess with your billing. Also ask what your bill will be with the added two cable cards as there have been various dollar amounts reported in various TiVo forums (I was told it would be an additional $5.95 per month for both cards as I recall).--My Comcast DVR (with Comcast's On Demand/Pay Per View) didn't work when my cable cards were installed into my Series 3...I had to have the cable operator add my Comcast DVR back onto my account.


Great advice that mirrors my experience.


----------



## jfh3

uksausage said:


> now the bill comes and I get:
> 19.90 for digital service (I already have a 64.95 digital package for another TV)
> 9.95 for DVR service
> 0 for cablecard (only mentions one)
> 
> Everyone is talking cable card rates but what about the Digital TV service to a second outlet?


Sounds like a bogus charge to me. You should be paying a charge for an additional outlet, but that's it. In most Comcast locations, that's $6.95.


----------



## mickeymammoth

I recently got my first Comcast bill, and contrary to the numbers I was given when I originally signed up, they tacked on the $5 HD converter fee! I was lucky in that they aren't (yet) charging me anything for the cable cards, but I felt that this fee was just bogus. So I called up and complained, and they took it off my bill. They didn't even fight me on it much.

You'll notice how incredibly vague they are in the description of that charge. I'm pretty sure it's an extra fee for an upgrade of their cable box to support HD, assuming I had one, which I don't. All their digital packages include the HD channels, so I'm already paying for HD there. It's in the nature of the cable cards to support HD, so...


----------



## ah30k

You should have seen how tongue-tied my rep got trying to justify charging me all of these fees. It was quite fun to poke holes in all of his arguments. Finally he just said, 'well thats the way it is'.


----------



## jfh3

mickeymammoth said:


> I recently got my first Comcast bill, and contrary to the numbers I was given when I originally signed up, they tacked on the $5 HD converter fee! I was lucky in that they aren't (yet) charging me anything for the cable cards so...


What were you originally told?


----------



## mickeymammoth

jfh3 said:


> What were you originally told?


I was orginally told that there would be no HD fee (or cable card fee). This was when I signed up at the local office. I even asked about the HD fee, and she said no charge.

I think the "HDTV Converter" line item was originally meant to apply to people who needed to upgrade to an HD converter box vs. an SD one. Since all cable cards handle HD, I think they're a little bummed that it's harder to charge the ridiculous $5 fee for us. Note: When I ordered the cable cards, she could pick "HD cable cards" or non-HD cable cards. I assume the cards are the same, but they want to know in the system if they can get away with charging you more if you use HD. I assume. I wonder what they would do if I asked for the non-HD cable cards! Anyway, since they removed the charge, I don't have to deal with that yet.


----------



## wackymann

I was told $2.75 per month per card. I'll find out in 2 weeks when my next bill comes out.


----------



## JennyP

I just wanted to say thanks to whoever posted the link to this article- http://techdigs.net/content/view/46/42/#ccconfig

The comcast tech had came out and told my partner it will take 4hours for the CCs to start working after he installed them. He then left. So I arrive home and say "4hours!!! good lord thats a good lie as it means that tech won't be sent back out to fix his problem." So obviously no Digital channels came through only basic cable channels.

I did a search of this site found the above link and used that to call comcast and have them hit the cards as I looked at the CC status menu hoping it to go to SUBSCRIBED but it wouldn't. I then used the line "just do the Cable Card Validation or Cold initiate the Card" the rep stated we're not supposed to do that as it could harm the card from working... Yeah thats a good answer. "Um the cards aren't working now, whats the harm in trying?"

So he initializes the card and then states "well lets reboot everything and see what happens" Yeah ok, I'll get right on that... I sit quietly for a minute going in and out of the Status menu and it finally comes back up showing subscribed. I tell the rep "do the exact same thing you did to the first card." Well it worked fine after doing what he wasn't supposed to do... So once again thanks to whoever posted that link. I searched to give credit where its due, but couldn't find the poster for the link I used.

I Love Hockey in HD


----------



## sjca35

Ok, so I haven't seen anyone say this, but I've had 3 comcast guys out (6 cablecards in total) and still no S3 HD joy. 

Anyways, the last tech (the only one with any Tivo S3 install experiance) said that he had better luck after the tivo was subscribed. I can't imagine that would make a difference, but I suppose there's always the chance for a bug. Anyways, figured I'd check here to see if anyone has tried getting an unsubscribed S3 working. Up until now I've held off moving my lifetime off my S2 until I got the S3 working.

Anyways on Sunday, the "supervisor" is supposed to come out and take a look. Maybe he'll have better luck. Don't think I'll be holding my breath.


----------



## sjcbulldog

JennyP said:


> I just wanted to say thanks to whoever posted the link to this article- http://techdigs.net/content/view/46/42/#ccconfig
> 
> The comcast tech had came out and told my partner it will take 4hours for the CCs to start working after he installed them. He then left. So I arrive home and say "4hours!!! good lord thats a good lie as it means that tech won't be sent back out to fix his problem." So obviously no Digital channels came through only basic cable channels.
> 
> I did a search of this site found the above link and used that to call comcast and have them hit the cards as I looked at the CC status menu hoping it to go to SUBSCRIBED but it wouldn't. I then used the line "just do the Cable Card Validation or Cold initiate the Card" the rep stated we're not supposed to do that as it could harm the card from working... Yeah thats a good answer. "Um the cards aren't working now, whats the harm in trying?"
> 
> So he initializes the card and then states "well lets reboot everything and see what happens" Yeah ok, I'll get right on that... I sit quietly for a minute going in and out of the Status menu and it finally comes back up showing subscribed. I tell the rep "do the exact same thing you did to the first card." Well it worked fine after doing what he wasn't supposed to do... So once again thanks to whoever posted that link. I searched to give credit where its due, but couldn't find the poster for the link I used.
> 
> I Love Hockey in HD


Ok, anyone else find it hard to believe that Motorola or Scientific Atlanta designed a card that will "burn out" if it gets hit with some kind of initialization request over the cable to the card? Maybe there is some kind of flash memory that contains information that someone binds the card to the system it is on and a "cold init" erase this flash memory forcing a re-initialization that gets burned into the flash memory again. If tihs is the case, even the worst case modern flash has endurance in 10,000+ cycles. I find it hard to believe that a "cold init" can burn out the card, but obviously is has been propogated as a story with the ranks of the CSRs that deal with cable cards, because this is not the first person that has heard this.

Just my $0.02 worth.
Sjcbulldog


----------



## sonicboom

> Anyways, figured I'd check here to see if anyone has tried getting an unsubscribed S3 working.


Yes.
My CC installation was successfully completed without a tivo subscription (no problems). I subscribed about three days after the CC install.


----------



## rodneyw1

Comcast tech arrived this am to set up my second TiVo. (Have two now) Tech had never seen TiVo. He inserted cards, called in, they zapped the cards. We checked all channels, lower, digital, HD, HBO, all and they all worked on both cards. He was here less than ten minutes. SO...I have two TiVos with no cablecard installation problems. It was a breeze. I'm one of the lucky ones.


----------



## rodneyw1

uksausage said:


> Can you conirm what you are paying for teh digital service as well?
> 
> My comcast install has been disaster from time they delivered a DVR expecting to collect 2 cable cards onwards.
> Finally got great rep to cehck the install and eventually got to the accounts dept who set up codes to get all channels to both cards.
> 
> now the bill comes and I get:
> 19.90 for digital service (I already have a 64.95 digital package for another TV)
> 9.95 for DVR service
> 0 for cablecard (only mentions one)
> 
> Everyone is talking cable card rates but what about the Digital TV service to a second outlet?
> 
> Is there a definitive story from Comcast or isit by region? (I am Northern VA - Scientific Atlanta equiment only) :-(
> 
> I see on the web there is an HD charge of $5 but they told me that the DVR service was that. I cant get a suitable senior person to explain the bill to me at the moment. No escalation routes that I can see either.


I can't confirm what I am being charged yet but the 19.90 doesn't seem right. I also have never been told there would be a digital charge for a second outlet. They told me the 6.95 for the first card on my second TiVo but they didn't call it a digital charge, just a additional outlet charge. Maybe were saying the same thing. I don't know. Once I get my bill I'll know and post the charges.


----------



## bwherry

A quick followup with my first bill in hand.



bwherry said:


> ...
> She said: 2 Cable cards on one outlet would be free.
> I asked if there were any one time or monthly fees.
> She said: No one time or monthly fees they are free.
> ...
> I told her I have DTV and she said there is another promotion for it at 39.99/month for the whole year if I can prove I have DTV.
> ...
> I asked how much the install would be and she said:
> the install fee is waived for both of the HD promotions comcast is running.


So I got my first bill today. No CC fees. No second outlet fee. flat 39.99 / month plus taxes. Comcast delivered what they promised.

awesome.


----------



## thotfulspot

I just made an appointment to have the install done on Monday in Chicago. I was told I have to purchase the cards outright at $23.99 each and there will be no monthly fee. 

Ron


----------



## Phantom Gremlin

thotfulspot said:


> I just made an appointment to have the install done on Monday in Chicago. I was told I have to purchase the cards outright at $23.99 each and there will be no monthly fee.


That's a bargain. Comcast here charges $90 for unreturned cards.


----------



## Brainiac 5

I finally (after a two week wait) got my CableCARDs "installed" today, but am having problems similar to others I've read about here. I get the basic channels, but nothing beyond that (I think I don't get anything that's encrypted).

Of course the installer left after giving me the familiar "it takes hours for the channels to come in." (Has that actually happened to anyone? I'd be interested to hear.) Since people have been discussing what the information on the cards' status screens means, I thought I'd see if anyone had any ideas what I should tell Comcast to do based on what mine say.

The cards are from Scientific Atlanta. The "CP Screen" for both cards is identical, and shows:

Scientific Atlanta CableCARD
CP Information
-----------
Auth Status:CP Auth Received
Prog Number:31
CCI byte: 0x00
ECM count:0
EMM count:0
Decryption Status:No ECMs detected
Powerkey status:Ready
EID :0xffffffff
MKS period :100 seconds
KSE count :0​Sometimes the "Decryption Status:" changes to "OK."

"CP Auth Received" sounds good to me, but I'm not sure what the other things mean (well, "Powerkey status:Ready" doesn't sound bad either). Can anyone determine anything based on this?

Thanks!


----------



## BillShannon

If you get some channels but not all, the problem is almost certainly a mistake in how they've
configured the cards at the head end. Good news is they should be able to fix that for you
without another visit.


----------



## boblip11

Brainiac 5 said:


> The cards are from Scientific Atlanta. The "CP Screen" for both cards is identical, and shows:
> 
> Scientific Atlanta CableCARD
> CP Information
> -----------
> Auth Status:CP Auth Received
> Prog Number:31
> CCI byte: 0x00
> ECM count:0
> EMM count:0
> Decryption Status:No ECMs detected
> Powerkey status:Ready
> EID :0xffffffff
> MKS period :100 seconds
> KSE count :0​Sometimes the "Decryption Status:" changes to "OK."
> 
> "CP Auth Received" sounds good to me, but I'm not sure what the other things mean (well, "Powerkey status:Ready" doesn't sound bad either). Can anyone determine anything based on this?
> 
> Thanks!


Those values are almost exactly the same as mine. The only difference is my ECM count can vary throughout the day....currently it is 2253. I agree with the poster above that this appears to be a good card with bad information at the headend as to what channels you are allowed to recieve.

Good Luck


----------



## FlippedBit

For what it is worth, here is my experience.

I live in Mountain View CA. 

I ordered my S3 last Thursday (1 week ago today) from Circuit City with a 10% discount. The S3 arrived the next day! I paid for 3-5 day shipping which was only a couple bucks cheaper than the cheapest shipping mothod.

I called Comcast to schedule the install. They said there was a slot open for Wednesday morning (6 days out) and that it would cost $15.99 for the install and $6.95/mo for the second card. I hung up and called again. The second rep said there was a slot open for Tuesday morning (5 days out) and that it would cost $15.99 for the install and $1.50/mo for the second card. I said lets do it!

On Tuesday a contractor shows up at around 12:00 for the 8:00 - 12:00 window. He puts in one card and then goes to "Test Channels". All we get is a pin wheel on a screen that says Acquireing Channel Information. So it doesn't get to the Test Channel screen. I ask if the card is activated. He says that it was activated before he came out. He doesn't call in to get it activated again because his phone is not getting a strong enough signal to work. So he installs the second card and the same thing. He says it can take up to four hours to get past this screen so I should wait. He leaves and says that he will have the activation signals sent to the cards again when he gets someplace where his phone will work.

After waiting an hour with no improvement, I call the number he left. The dispatcher who answers appeared to hang up as soon as I start to talk. Since I couldn't understand what they were saying (heavy accent and very distorted oversaturated signal coming from their phone) I called the Comcast 800 number. After 10 minutes of trying to reason with somebody who appeared to not be capable of rational thought, I finally convince them to transfer me to somebody that can help me with the cablecards. This next person says something about my account not being set up correctly. I assume they changed something about my account but I don't know what it was or if it was important. Then he sent out the activation signals again. I am now getting to the "No Channels Detected" screen on both cards so we are past the pinwheel screen. After a few minutes, CableCard 1 begins working for all channels but CableCard 2 just says "No Channels Detected". We can't get the second card to work so he says another tech will be back by 8:00 PM. 

At 8:00 PM I call back and point out that I have been stuck in the house for 12 hours waiting for the tech and ask why he isn't here. I'm told my install is tagged as complete so nobody was going to come out. I say it isn't complete and lets get somebody out ASAP. He schedules anothe 8-12 appointment for the next morning. At 7:30 AM I call to confirm and they say that my install is tagged as complete so nobody was going to come out. Angrily I say it isn't complete, I think I might have a bad cable card, and I need another cablecard. They say that sombody will be there by 12. At 12 I call and they say my install is tagged as complete so nobody was going to come out. More angrily, I repeat that I need sombody to come out with another cablecard. They say somebody will be out by 8:00 PM. The same tech shows up around 7:00 PM but he didn't bring a cablecard. I bounce off of the walls and then ask why not. He said by the time he was told to come back to my house, he had already rolled so he didn't have a card for me. He swaps the cards in the slots, and verifies that the problem follows the card, so we are now both convinced it is a bad card. He said he would come back at the end of his next day (which was today).

At 10:30 this morning the tech calls and says he'll be over in 20 minutes. He swaps the bad card for a new one, calls in to activate it, 5 minutes later I have all channels on both cards. 

I called TiVo and transferred my lifetime.

Comcast demonstrated how incompetent they are when it comes to installing cablecards. Their incompetence is costing them a lot of money in time spent per install and costing them customer respect.

I have started recording season passes. Hopefully I won't have any other issues with my S3. Good luck all and thanks for all of your posts.


----------



## sammydee

While not quite related to Cablecards, I wanted to give my Comcast experience - San Jose.

I have two D*Tivos, but don't (yet) have an S3. Before taking the S3 plunge (times 2!?), I wanted to see how Comcast signal quality compares to DirecTV. I had recently switched from AT&T DSL to Comcast cable modem, but didn't have cable TV.

SO, I ordered cable TV service with a Comcast DVR....figure I can do head-to-head comparisons of cable vs. sat for a month or two, confirm for myself that I can't take the Comcast DVR - and only then shell out the big bucks for the S3. And if I decide to stay with DirecTV, then I'm only out a couple of months' cable bill. 

Comcast came today and installed the cable TV and the Comcast DVR. Appointment took 15 minutes, he was right on time, and everything worked when he left. The DVR software is indeed a pile o crap. I've identified 3-4 bugs in just 4 hours of playing with it, and the human factors are basically nonexistent. Total crap compared to a TiVo. 

But the main info for me - and that I wanted to note here - was about picture quality.

The HD pics on Comcast are, as you might imagine, quite lovely. Since I don't have HD service with DirecTV I can't compare them. 

However I'm happy (and somewhat astonished) to report that the SD picture quality from Comcast is MUCH BETTER than DirecTV on every channel I can try. I've done A/B comparisons of freeze frames of the same show on the same channel from cable and sat, and in every case the cable picture is far superior. Tested with local channels (where I expected sat to lose) and national channels like Comedy Central and CNN...and cable won every single test. The extreme macroblocking and overcompression of the sat signals is extremely evident.

SO - for those like me considering the jump from D*Tivo to S3 - the cable world maybe isn't as bad as you remember. I'm frankly astonished at how bad DirecTV looks in an A/B comparison.

...Sam


----------



## kybluedevil

sammydee said:


> While not quite related to Cablecards, I wanted to give my Comcast experience - San Jose.
> 
> But the main info for me - and that I wanted to note here - was about picture quality.
> 
> However I'm happy (and somewhat astonished) to report that the SD picture quality from Comcast is MUCH BETTER than DirecTV on every channel I can try. I've done A/B comparisons of freeze frames of the same show on the same channel from cable and sat, and in every case the cable picture is far superior. Tested with local channels (where I expected sat to lose) and national channels like Comedy Central and CNN...and cable won every single test. The extreme macroblocking and overcompression of the sat signals is extremely evident.
> 
> SO - for those like me considering the jump from D*Tivo to S3 - the cable world maybe isn't as bad as you remember. I'm frankly astonished at how bad DirecTV looks in an A/B comparison.
> 
> ...Sam


Sam,

I switched to comcast in April of this year, after 11 years with D*tv, including HD using an H10250. I have had the same experience as you with PQ. The improvement in PQ with comcast over D*tv, both HD and SD, has been amazing. I have been fortunate to have not had any bad service call experiences (haven't needed any since initial hookup in April). So, as you say, comcast is not all bad.

Steve


----------



## wbswbs

Downingtown, PA 19335

Arg. I'm all set up and everything is working fine. I get my first bill and it's 17.80 more than I was told it would be. Here's the set up.

TV in bedroom with standard digital cable box.
TV in basement with standard digital cable box.
TV in living room with (a) standard digital cable box on one input and (b) Tivo Series 3 with 2 cable cards on a different in put.

When I ordered the cable service, I was told that I get one cable box free, pay $8.90 for the one in the bedroom and another $8.90 for the one in the basement, and that the cable cards were free (no additional $8.90 charges).

Bill comes and it turns out they're charging me for four of the five "devices" even though three of them (one box, two cablecards) are on a single tv. So, that's 8.90 x 4 instead of 8.90 x 2. 

Is this normal? Is anyone else pay a MONTHLY service cards for the service to the cable cards???

Help!


----------



## hiker

wbswbs said:


> Downingtown, PA 19335
> 
> Arg. I'm all set up and everything is working fine. I get my first bill and it's 17.80 more than I was told it would be. Here's the set up.
> 
> TV in bedroom with standard digital cable box.
> TV in basement with standard digital cable box.
> TV in living room with (a) standard digital cable box on one input and (b) Tivo Series 3 with 2 cable cards on a different in put.
> 
> When I ordered the cable service, I was told that I get one cable box free, pay $8.90 for the one in the bedroom and another $8.90 for the one in the basement, and that the cable cards were free (no additional $8.90 charges).
> 
> Bill comes and it turns out they're charging me for four of the five "devices" even though three of them (one box, two cablecards) are on a single tv. So, that's 8.90 x 4 instead of 8.90 x 2.
> 
> Is this normal? Is anyone else pay a MONTHLY service cards for the service to the cable cards???
> 
> Help!


Go down to your local office and argue your case. That's what I did when I discovered, by looking online at recent billing activity, that they were charging me $6.95/mo for each of the 2 cablecards. At local office, the lady there found a new internal memo stating that for the S3, the first cablecard is free and the charge for the second is $1.50/mo. They adjusted my billing as I can see from another check of recent activity but I haven't got a statement in the mail this month yet. YMMV in your locality.


----------



## wbswbs

hiker said:


> At local office, the lady there found a new internal memo stating that for the S3, the fisrt cablecard is free and the charge for the second is $1.50/mo. They adjusted my billing as I can see from another check of recent activity but I haven't got a statement in the mail this month yet. YMMV in your locality.


Thanks for the quick response. Are you talking about a "rental" charge for the cards or a charge for the monthly cable service that supports the cards? Right now they giving me both cards for FREE (i.e., no monthly charge for the physical cards) but ARE charging me for the cable service to each card (i.e., the signal itself, which they are treating as additional outlets). Thanks


----------



## hiker

wbswbs said:


> Thanks for the quick response. Are you talking about a "rental" charge for the cards or a charge for the monthly cable service that supports the cards? Right now they giving me both cards for FREE (i.e., no monthly charge for the physical cards) but ARE charging me for the cable service to each card (i.e., the signal itself, which they are treating as additional outlets). Thanks


The terminology they use is "additional digital outlet". I believe they do this because the FCC prohibits them from charging directly for the cablecards. So my charges showed up as 2 additional outlets, $6.95/mo each. But you should not have an additional outlet charge for your primary TV. And if your primary TV has the S3, the first cablecard should be free and second cablecard should have a small charge. I don't know about additional outlets in other rooms because I don't have any. Take a copy of the cablecard FAQ here with you to the office.


----------



## wackymann

wbswbs said:


> Downingtown, PA 19335
> 
> Arg. I'm all set up and everything is working fine. I get my first bill and it's 17.80 more than I was told it would be. Here's the set up.
> 
> TV in bedroom with standard digital cable box.
> TV in basement with standard digital cable box.
> TV in living room with (a) standard digital cable box on one input and (b) Tivo Series 3 with 2 cable cards on a different in put.
> 
> When I ordered the cable service, I was told that I get one cable box free, pay $8.90 for the one in the bedroom and another $8.90 for the one in the basement, and that the cable cards were free (no additional $8.90 charges).
> 
> Bill comes and it turns out they're charging me for four of the five "devices" even though three of them (one box, two cablecards) are on a single tv. So, that's 8.90 x 4 instead of 8.90 x 2.
> 
> Is this normal? Is anyone else pay a MONTHLY service cards for the service to the cable cards???
> 
> Help!


In my area, they have separate charges for the boxes, the remotes, and something called "digital access". This digital access is what they charge for each unit to allow it to view your digital subscription content. Sooo... this $2.75 is what I get charged for each cable card (which in turn allows it to see all of my digital channels). It is $2.75 for each. Digital subscriptions include the first box/remote/digital access fees, so I'm pretty sure the first $2.75 would be waived if I had no other cable boxes on my account.

FYI: remotes cost me $.25/month, and digital boxes cost $4.50/month (in addition to the $2.75). So, each extra box I get from them costs me $7.50/month. Their DVR service is an extra $9.95/month. I'm not sure if that is for each box or not. I've never rented more than one DVR from them.


----------



## rodneyw1

I have two series3's for a total of 4 digitalcards. This is my latest "recent activity" from Comcast in the SF Bay Area. I don't understand any of it. I'm off to my local comcast this am. Not only are the outlet charges not what they told me, but the install charges are wrong too.

10-05-06 10-05-06 TIVO DIGITAL ACCESS 10/05 TO 11/07 $ -1.65 
10-05-06 10-05-06 TIVO DIGITAL ACCESS 10/05 TO 11/07 $ -1.65 
10-05-06 10-05-06 TIVO DIGITAL ACCESS 10/05 TO 11/07 $ 1.65 
10-05-06 10-05-06 DIGITAL ADDL OUTLET 10/05 TO 11/07 $ 7.64 
10-04-06 10-04-06 TIVO DIGITAL ACCESS 10/04 TO 11/07 $ 1.69 
10-04-06 10-04-06 INSTALL ADD'L OUTLET $ 18.99 
10-04-06 10-04-06 INSTALL - ADD'L SERVICES $ 15.99 
10-04-06 10-04-06 DIGITAL ADDL OUTLET 10/04 TO 11/07 $ 7.86 
10-03-06 10-03-06 TIVO DIGITAL ACCESS 09/27 TO 11/07 $ 2.08 
10-03-06 10-03-06 DIGITAL ADDL OUTLET 09/27 TO 11/07 $ -9.62 
09-27-06 09-27-06 DIGITAL ADDL OUTLET 09/27 TO 11/07 $ 9.62


----------



## cgould

I got my Tivo S3 CableCard install on 9/27 finally, and turned in my 6412 this week...
I got the final bill just now, it's pretty confusing/disappointing.
Can anyone else confirm similar for this area?

1. The cable cards ARE free, as they said. The truck roll cost $15.99, as they said.
(This is for SF Bay Area/peninsula franchise)
BUT:

*They insist on still charging $6.95 "addnl digital outlet" fee for the 2nd card*, even though it's in the same device, and I have Digital Classic (that covers only the first card.) This seems pervasive on online reports so far, something about the billing/service order system being incapable of considering 2 cards in one device (and if you tell them to remove the charge, sometimes it disables the 2nd card.)
Will try to fight this but unknown if can get it fixed soon. 

They also charged $13.99 "reconnect addnl digital outlet" install fee, I guess for the 2nd card, or maybe because I still had the 6412? I'll be fighting this... 

Wierder but:* there is also a $1.50 "Tivo Digital Access" monthly fee*. I have no idea WTF this is. Maybe they are confused and this is the coming charge to have Tivo software on the 6412? Or they're trying to stick it to S3 customers?
I'll try to fight this/get clarity on what it is, but... 

so far this means w/ $6.95 AO fee and 1.50 tivo fee, it's $8.45/mo to have the S3, which compares poorly to 9.95 6412 DVR fee  
(but at least I have twice the storage, better picture, and no remote lag / hang crap.)


----------



## hiker

cgould said:


> I got my Tivo S3 CableCard install on 9/27 finally, and turned in my 6412 this week...
> I got the final bill just now, it's pretty confusing/disappointing.
> Can anyone else confirm similar for this area?
> 
> 1. The cable cards ARE free, as they said. The truck roll cost $15.99, as they said.
> (This is for SF Bay Area/peninsula franchise)
> BUT:
> 
> *They insist on still charging $6.95 "addnl digital outlet" fee for the 2nd card*, even though it's in the same device, and I have Digital Classic (that covers only the first card.) This seems pervasive on online reports so far, something about the billing/service order system being incapable of considering 2 cards in one device (and if you tell them to remove the charge, sometimes it disables the 2nd card.)
> Will try to fight this but unknown if can get it fixed soon.
> 
> They also charged $13.99 "reconnect addnl digital outlet" install fee, I guess for the 2nd card, or maybe because I still had the 6412? I'll be fighting this...
> 
> Wierder but:* there is also a $1.50 "Tivo Digital Access" monthly fee*. I have no idea WTF this is. Maybe they are confused and this is the coming charge to have Tivo software on the 6412? Or they're trying to stick it to S3 customers?
> I'll try to fight this/get clarity on what it is, but...
> 
> so far this means w/ $6.95 AO fee and 1.50 tivo fee, it's $8.45/mo to have the S3, which compares poorly to 9.95 6412 DVR fee
> (but at least I have twice the storage, better picture, and no remote lag / hang crap.)


Go to your local office and ask to see the memo they should have regarding the $1.50/mo charge for 2 S3 cablecards on primary TV. They should not charge $6.95 unless you have additional TVs with digital access. If they don't have the memo, have them call the Novato office.


----------



## RoyalCrap

I have a fourth Comcast installation appointment scheduled for today, but the technician has not arrived yet. Comcast in Santa Clara, CA, is totally incompetent and TiVo needs to do something about it. TiVo needs to provide the Bay Area Comcast installers and Comcast operators/dispatchers with concrete steps for enabling the TiVo Series 3 CableCards on their service. I really don't want to return my box, but Comcast and TiVo are leaving me no choice. I have a feeling this affects all TiVo users in the South Bay Area, just minutes from TiVo headquarters. This is totally ridiculous and I think TiVo is in big trouble. 

Summary: I have had my TiVo box for 2 weeks. I have made over 10 calls to Comcast customer support and have even spoken to a supervisor. I have had three Comcast installers in my home, each spending three hours trying to get the CableCards to work. After being on hold at TiVo for a total of over two hours, I have an open case number with a TiVo customer support supervisor (in which TiVo maintains the problem is all Comcast's problem). I have called the Comcast executive office (which put me on hold for 30 minutes and then simply forwarded my call to the Santa Clara office). I have filed an FCC complaint. There is nothing more I can do.

Comcast customer support spewed the following garbage:

* TiVo released its box 6 months early without telling Comcast and thus Comcast is not prepared to support it.

* Comcast does not have CableCards that are compatible with a TiVo series 3 device.

* Installations are hit or miss. (That is, there is a chance it will work, but apparently I am not one of the lucky ones.)

Comcast technicians spewed the following garbage:

* There is a problem with my TiVo. (However, according to the TiVo customer support supervisor, there is nothing wrong with my box.)

* There is a problem with my TV. (This is impossible because my TV is just a dumb HDTV monitor without a tuner or speakers!)


----------



## rodneyw1

cgould said:


> I got my Tivo S3 CableCard install on 9/27 finally, and turned in my 6412 this week...
> I got the final bill just now, it's pretty confusing/disappointing.
> Can anyone else confirm similar for this area?
> 
> 1. The cable cards ARE free, as they said. The truck roll cost $15.99, as they said.
> (This is for SF Bay Area/peninsula franchise)
> BUT:
> 
> *They insist on still charging $6.95 "addnl digital outlet" fee for the 2nd card*, even though it's in the same device, and I have Digital Classic (that covers only the first card.) This seems pervasive on online reports so far, something about the billing/service order system being incapable of considering 2 cards in one device (and if you tell them to remove the charge, sometimes it disables the 2nd card.)
> Will try to fight this but unknown if can get it fixed soon.
> 
> They also charged $13.99 "reconnect addnl digital outlet" install fee, I guess for the 2nd card, or maybe because I still had the 6412? I'll be fighting this...
> 
> Wierder but:* there is also a $1.50 "Tivo Digital Access" monthly fee*. I have no idea WTF this is. Maybe they are confused and this is the coming charge to have Tivo software on the 6412? Or they're trying to stick it to S3 customers?
> I'll try to fight this/get clarity on what it is, but...
> 
> so far this means w/ $6.95 AO fee and 1.50 tivo fee, it's $8.45/mo to have the S3, which compares poorly to 9.95 6412 DVR fee
> (but at least I have twice the storage, better picture, and no remote lag / hang crap.)


Just returned from local comcast office. Showed her they were still charging additional outlet fee on both of my series3's. She still says that is not right, and repeated: 1st card free 2nd 1.50 3rd 6.95 4th 1.50. She would look into it and see why that was not being reflected correctly on my bill.

Also, she said the TiVo digital access was the only way they could enter it in the system to initialize the cards, but that was just for installation and would remove them as I was already paying digital access in my cable package. I told her I had read from others than when some charges were removed they lost their digital access and I wanted to make sure that would not happen. She assured me it would not.

Also she would remove the 18.99 additional outlet installation charge. On my second TiVo they charged me the 18.99 plus standard 15.99.

I live in the SF Bay Area (east bay). Benicia, small town (30,000) . Local comcast says I am the only customer in Benicia so far with TiVo Series3 and they have a learning curve. I told her Comcast has a learning curve all across America!!


----------



## FlippedBit

FlippedBit said:


> For what it is worth, here is my experience.
> 
> He swaps the bad card for a new one, calls in to activate it, 5 minutes later I have all channels on both cards.


I spoke too soon. I am actually not getting all of the channels on the second card. I am getting the analog and the HD channels but I am not getting the standard digital channels! I have the dreaded "MISSING_PROGRAM_REKEY" auth state on my second card. From what I have read, this means the card was not initialized correctly on the head end. So another tech visit on Sunday.

TiVo, Comcast, get your collective stuff together! This is rediculous! TiVo puts up a cryptic message like MISSING_PROGRAM_REKEY and they don't document what it means and nobody I've talked to at Comcast knows what it means. Don't buy an S3 until the installers increase their success probability. I'm looking forward to my fourth tech visit in less than a week and have had two 4 hour time slots where the tech never showed up. I feel confined to house arrest waiting for Comcast day after day.


----------



## bicker

wbswbs said:


> When I ordered the cable service, I was told that I get one cable box free, pay $8.90 for the one in the bedroom and another $8.90 for the one in the basement, and that the cable cards were free (no additional $8.90 charges).


That's not my understanding. Each "additional outlet" bears an additional outlet charge. So your first cable box or CableCard is free, and then there is an extra charge for each additional. The only arguable element, as far as I know, is whether the two CableCards necessary for S3 count as one additional outlet (which makes most sense to me) or two additional outlets (which perhaps makes more sense to Comcast).


----------



## Bodshal

FlippedBit said:


> TiVo, Comcast, get your collective stuff together! This is rediculous! TiVo puts up a cryptic message like MISSING_PROGRAM_REKEY and they don't document what it means and nobody I've talked to at Comcast knows what it means. Don't buy an S3 until the installers increase their success probability. I'm looking forward to my fourth tech visit in less than a week and have had two 4 hour time slots where the tech never showed up. I feel confined to house arrest waiting for Comcast day after day.


It's not TiVo's fault - the information on those screens comes _directly_ from the card. This is why it says "on behalf of your cable provider" at the top of the screen.

Chris.


----------



## RoyalCrap

Bodshal said:


> It's not TiVo's fault - the information on those screens comes _directly_ from the card. This is why it says "on behalf of your cable provider" at the top of the screen.
> 
> Chris.


The fact that it comes directly from the card does not help Comcast. None of the technicians, dispatchers, or customer support people have any idea what this information means. Do the technicians see this information when installing CableCards on a normal TV? My guess is they do not.


----------



## Bodshal

RoyalCrap said:


> The fact that it comes directly from the card does not help Comcast. None of the technicians, dispatchers, or customer support people have any idea what this information means. Do the technicians see this information when installing CableCards on a normal TV? My guess is they do not.


Since the card is programmed for Comcast specifically, whose fault is it if their software doesn't help them? Sounds like lack of training - by Comcast of Comcast employees/contractors - and, FWIW, my Comcast installer knew what he was looking at on these screens - or, at least, he recognised specific parts of it, probably based on experience. One screen in particular he said "on a TV I did yesterday, it said this..." while we were waiting for the auth to come through. He said it's the same screens, it only varies by the firmware on the card.

Someone, somewhere, probably decided that these things are too technical for ordinary people and "shouldn't matter" if people would only do what they're supposed to since it'll "just work" anyway. (where people = anyone, Comcast employees included)

Chris.


----------



## keenanSR

RoyalCrap said:


> The fact that it comes directly from the card does not help Comcast. None of the technicians, dispatchers, or customer support people have any idea what this information means. Do the technicians see this information when installing CableCards on a normal TV? My guess is they do not.


Just about all that info shows up on my Mits display when a CC is inserted, or can be found through a menu.

Comcast needs to educate their techs.


----------



## boblip11

RoyalCrap said:


> The fact that it comes directly from the card does not help Comcast. None of the technicians, dispatchers, or customer support people have any idea what this information means. Do the technicians see this information when installing CableCards on a normal TV? My guess is they do not.


You guess wrong...My Sharp Aquos LCD show exactly the same screens (letter for letter) when you look at the status of the Cablecard.

While I agree with your sentiment....this problem is owned by Comcast and the cable card manufacturer. Clearly the techs do not have enough training to read the screen...and they need some dedicated people that they can call who can check the provisioning at the headend.

I do wonder whether Tivo could write some sort of diagnostic that would spell out in english for the user and the tech exactly what is stopping the display of a channel....but the owner of this is the cable provider


----------



## btwyx

sammydee said:


> However I'm happy (and somewhat astonished) to report that the SD picture quality from Comcast is MUCH BETTER than DirecTV on every channel I can try. I've done A/B comparisons of freeze frames of the same show on the same channel from cable and sat, and in every case the cable picture is far superior. Tested with local channels (where I expected sat to lose) and national channels like Comedy Central and CNN...and cable won every single test. The extreme macroblocking and overcompression of the sat signals is extremely evident.


Lucky you, Comcast digital crap makes D* look great to me.

Also doing freeze frame comparisons in not a valid way of doing this. I find the most objectionable part of the Comcast signal is the way it breaks up on scene changes and mostion. It breaks up into pixel noise, not macroblocks which is really weird. If you do freeze frame the receiver has a chance to catch up several frames and skip over the motion noise.


----------



## RoyalCrap

My problem was finally solved! For those of you in the South Bay Area having trouble with your Tivo Series 3 CableCard installation, you should specifically request technician #1201 (Jim). He was very patient and even came by for the second time again today to help the actual technician who was scheduled to do my installation. Without Jim's help, I don't think I ever would've gotten up and running. I was stuck in a never-ending service loop with a new service technician every time trying to figure out the problem from scratch.

Anyway, Jim realized that the two previous cards he had brought over were not keyed into Comcast's system properly and thus never would've worked. He brought five of the new green (Motorola firmware version 4.21) cards to my house for the installation today. He started from scratch using the latest CableCard installation instructions that I had printed out from the TiVo web site. He did not use the instructions for installers that come in the box because those are not quite as clear.

I should mention last night I totally reset the TiVo box, choosing "the clear and reset everything" option, just in case there was some kind of data corruption on the TiVo box itself. I also downloaded the guide for the basic channels I can receive without the decryption.

The Comcast technician who was actually assigned to my case might have made a critical observation that made all of the difference. He noted that in addition to sending an "initialization" and a "hit" signal to the cards that the dispatcher should also send a "refresh" to the cards. All three signals might be required to get the box to work. I think order should be "initialization" -> "refresh" -> "hit".

Anyway, Jim followed the instructions exactly as documented.

Important point: After you insert a CableCard, the CableCard Decoders screen immediately shows the card has been inserted. However, it takes the TiVo about 3-5 minutes to actually read the card, at which point the gray box pops up with the "cable provider" information, including the unitaddress, hostid, and data fields. Work with your technician to make sure that Comcast does not send the initialization, refresh, and hit signals until this gray box pops up! Otherwise, the TiVo box will not process the signals. The only time the gray box does not pop up is if the TiVo has already read the card previously; for example, if it was inserted on a prior occasion and then removed.

If the dispatcher sends all three signals properly, the 161-4 error message pops up on the screen. This indicates that the TiVo box cannot communicate with the CableCard temporarily because it is being reset.

Next, when you test channels, you should see a black screen with the channel numbers. It takes a few minutes for the black screen to be replaced with the actual channels themselves.

After you've tested the channels, including premium channels and HD channels (you can enter the channel numbers directly using the number keys), you can repeat the whole process for the second CableCard.

Note: Do NOT run guided setup or scan for channels while your technician is there. This process wastes 30 minutes of time and will get you nowhere. If the CableCards are working, you will be able to use the Test Channels option on the CableCard decoder screens to view all of the channels. If the channels do not show up here, they are not coming through. 

I hope this helps others who are having problems.


----------



## richburr

btwyx said:


> Haven't you had TiVo before? They all work like that (at least all of mine have). This is noted in one of the other whinging threads, possibly the S3 bug list, or the what feature do you want thread.
> 
> I agree, its silly. Some people argue for this though.


I think it's fine. If you want to browse what's on and you don't want to go to live tv, go to Find Programs and browse by time.

Rich


----------



## richburr

ah30k said:


> This would depend on which version of the DAC (headend gear that control authorizations) your local headend is using. Older software did not require pairing of the CableCARD to the host and could be set up with just the serial number. This is why some people can get them handed out over the counter and some require a truck-roll. Newer DAC software required the DAC operator (who's phone number is triple-super-duper-top-secret) to manually add the pairing data (CC SN, Host # and hash-data #). The truck-roll tech has the DAC operator phone number.


I live in Portland OR and I believe this is the case in my area. Initially some of the host/data info was misentered, and my cards did not work until that was corrected.

Rich


----------



## richburr

FlippedBit said:


> I'm looking forward to my fourth tech visit in less than a week and have had two 4 hour time slots where the tech never showed up. I feel confined to house arrest waiting for Comcast day after day.


Why would they need to send a tech if the problem is at the head end? I believe they should be able to initialize the card remotely. It may depend on your area, but I think they did that for me. It sounds to me like your problem should be able to be resolved over the phone, unless you think the card itself is bad.

And while you complain about people not having it together, keep in mind that this is pretty new technology. The S3s are brand new. The subcontractor Comcast sent for my install had not even done a CableCard install in a TV, let alone an S3. We are pretty bleeding edge on this, which may require more patience in getting things working.

Now that my problem was resolved, I am very happy with my S3. I have been recording and watching HD programming and it looks great. Last night I watch two episodes of Kidapped that I recorded -- one off of USA, that was not HD, and the following episode from NBC's HD channel. It was really impressive to switch to the HD version. I have a 42" Panasonic HDTV, and it looked great.

I love my new HD content, and I can't imagine watching TV without a Tivo.

Rich


----------



## jfh3

FlippedBit said:


> TiVo, Comcast, get your collective stuff together! This is rediculous! TiVo puts up a cryptic message like MISSING_PROGRAM_REKEY and they don't document what it means and nobody I've talked to at Comcast knows what it means.


That's Comcast's fault, not Tivo.

Tivo is simply displaying the messages provided by the CableCARD and the software that the cable company uses. (Look at the message at the top of the Conditional Access screen).

That Comcast can't get you to someone who understands the software that they run or how the CableCARDs that they are mandated to support isn't Tivo's fault.


----------



## jfh3

RoyalCrap said:


> The fact that it comes directly from the card does not help Comcast. None of the technicians, dispatchers, or customer support people have any idea what this information means. Do the technicians see this information when installing CableCards on a normal TV? My guess is they do not.


Your guess would be wrong.


----------



## tirofiban

Here's my Comcast Update: 

2 Cards Successfully installed on Monday and by Friday, Cable Card 1 is not working. 

Card 2 works great but Card 1 only seems to get the basic channels. Conditional Access says card 1 is not subscribed. Called comcast they resent a signal to the card and I rebooted the Tivo. Still no luck.

I'm thinking I'll have to have them come and replace the card. That's less than 4 days of use. What's the deal with these cards?


----------



## FlippedBit

jfh3 said:


> That's Comcast's fault, not Tivo.
> 
> Tivo is simply displaying the messages provided by the CableCARD and the software that the cable company uses. (Look at the message at the top of the Conditional Access screen).
> 
> That Comcast can't get you to someone who understands the software that they run or how the CableCARDs that they are mandated to support isn't Tivo's fault.


It is not in TiVo's best interest to trust the cable provider to know what to do. In TiVo's instructions they say "Call your cable provider to activate or initialize the card." A bit vague don't you think. There are actually several signals that the CP can send. I read in one post that there are five signals.

RoyalCrap got past this problem and said that "The Comcast technician who was actually assigned to my case might have made a critical observation that made all of the difference. He noted that in addition to sending an "initialization" and a "hit" signal to the cards that the dispatcher should also send a "refresh" to the cards. All three signals might be required to get the box to work. I think order should be "initialization" -> "refresh" -> "hit"."

Another guy mentions a "CCV Hit Action" is different than just a "Hit".

But TiVo just says "activate or initialize". When an ignorant Comcast tech shows up that doesn't know what to do, then this vague statement might be leading to problems.

I asked Comcast about doing an initialization and they told me they won't do it. They said they will only do a "Hit" and that their supervisors will not let them do an "Initialize".

I think that TiVo could be much more specific and technical in their instructions. For example, they don't say what to do if the CableCard MMI screen never pops up.

Comcast needs to do a better job of training but TiVo could do some things to help also. After all, it is their customers that are getting screwed.


----------



## keenanSR

FlippedBit said:


> It is not in TiVo's best interest to trust the cable provider to know what to do. In TiVo's instructions they say "Call your cable provider to activate or initialize the card." A bit vague don't you think. There are actually several signals that the CP can send. I read in one post that there are five signals.
> 
> RoyalCrap got past this problem and said that "The Comcast technician who was actually assigned to my case might have made a critical observation that made all of the difference. He noted that in addition to sending an "initialization" and a "hit" signal to the cards that the dispatcher should also send a "refresh" to the cards. All three signals might be required to get the box to work. I think order should be "initialization" -> "refresh" -> "hit"."
> 
> Another guy mentions a "CCV Hit Action" is different than just a "Hit".
> 
> But TiVo just says "activate or initialize". When an ignorant Comcast tech shows up that doesn't know what to do, then this vague statement might be leading to problems.
> 
> I asked Comcast about doing an initialization and they told me they won't do it. They said they will only do a "Hit" and that their supervisors will not let them do an "Initialize".
> 
> I think that TiVo could be much more specific and technical in their instructions. For example, they don't say what to do if the CableCard MMI screen never pops up.
> 
> Comcast needs to do a better job of training but TiVo could do some things to help also. After all, it is their customers that are getting screwed.


Think of the CableCARD slots in the S3 as a piece of Comcast equipment, because that's what it is. It's a encryption/decryption device designed by Cable Labs, a research and development organization that designs and specs how these devices are to work. All the S3 does is take the decrypted data stream and send it to the QAM tuner. It's the cable companies responsibility to make sure the CableCARD works properly so the stream is decrypted. All CableCARD devices are inspected and certified either by Cable labs themselves or by documentation from the equipment manufacturer than the device in questions meets and performs to the specs set out by Cable Labs, _and Cable Labs signs off on it._ TiVo provides in the box the very instructions needed to install the cards, I don't know what else they can really do.

From your post,

_When an ignorant Comcast tech shows up that doesn't know what to do, then this vague statement might be leading to problems._

That is the problem in a nutshell, the tech, and the people at the other, at the cableco office are "ignorant" in the respect they have not been trained how to implement and use CableCARDS.


----------



## fergiej

My techs are here right now. One has done this before a couple of times (YAY!). One card seems to be bad so he has a spare. Still didn't work. We swapped the cards and all the host data came up...back in a few...

edit: 1 hour later. Everything is perfect. Reran guided setup and I appear to have everything I'm supposed to. These were brand spanking new CC's. One was bad and the replacement didn't work either until we swapped slots. It took a little longer to get the info, but it did finally work.

Add one success case to the list! For now...


----------



## FlippedBit

What I'm really trying to say is that TiVo has a lot to lose if a high percentage of S3 installs don't go well. On the other hand, the cable providers didn't perceive the economic benefit in advance to be prepaired for cable cards but they don't stand to lose as much as a result. The cable provider's ignorance is going to hurt TiVo more than themselves. I agree that it is the cable providers responsibility to know how to install cable cards but how does this fact guarantee success for TiVo? I think that the economics of the situations implies that TiVo shoud be taking the lead on improving the success rate of S3 installs. Leaving it up to Comcast because it is their job, is like shooting yourself in the foot to spite your face.

Time will tell. Negative reactions will prompt both TiVo and Comcast to step it up:

1) A significant number of S3 units get returned because Comcast couldn't get them to work. (Bad for TiVo)

2) The amount of time the Comcast is spending on S3 installs becomes significant. (Bad for Comcast)

3) Potential customers hear about the S3 install issues and decide to delay purchase. (Bad for TiVo)

4) Comcast puts a moratorium on new S3 installs. (Bad for Tivo)

5) TiVo sues Comcast for not installing CableCards. (Bad for Comcast and TiVo)

6) Comcast and Tivo each lose several million in revenue and expenses because of the botched rollout of the S3. (Bad for TiVo, no big deal for Comcast)



One thing TiVo could have done is put an installation Video on their support page showing a realtime successful install. Also troubleshooting documentation for the relatively small number of failure scenarios describing what went wrong and how to fix it. These things would not cost TiVo much and could help prevent a potentially costly backlash.


----------



## popcult

Yesterday I called Comcast here in Jersey City, NJ to schedule a Cablecard installation; here's my experience so far: The first CSR I spoke to was very nice but gave me a lot of misinformation, namely she said I'd have to pay $10.95 for the second cable card. After telling her that there should either be no charge or a nominal one for the second CC, she seemed a bit confused. Still very nice, she offered to check with her supervisor and/or a technician to see what the real deal was, then call me back later on in the day. That was about 9am. At 4pm I still hadn't heard back from her so decided to call 800-COMCAST again. Got a different CSR who was just as cordial and slightly more informed. She quoted me no charge for the first CC and $6.95/month for the second, which I assume is what is the correct going rate for people on this message board thread (east coast Comcast subscribers at least)? The CSR put me on hold for about 10 minutes because she couldn't figure out the proper way to enter in two CableCards on one outlet into my account on their computers. She had to call a supervisor who remotely entered in the proper codes. Judging from the testimony on this thread, I think my adventures with getting these cards is just beginning. The technician is scheduled to come a week from today (not because there's a backlog: my S3 unit isn't here yet; it's supposed to arrive sometime next week) so I'll keep you posted on my progress.


----------



## jcddc

I had a very good install experience with Comcast yesterday. The technician, Tony, was a nice guy and very thorough. He had installed cards in his first TiVo the day before. He arrived within the 9-12 window. He first tied off an unused outlet to help boost the signal strength. The first card installed without problems--we received the benign 161-4 error, and then the channels came in. The second card was bad. Apparently the main office was reluctant to give out extra cards, so he had to use cards he had been reserving for a subsequent order. Not counting the outlet tie-off time, installation time was about an hour.

Everything has worked fine in the day since then. I'm very pleased with the TiVo so far. The picture quality for even the non-HD channels seem better. I'll update if I experience problems in the future.


----------



## redandgray

I had a Comcast contractor show up this Saturday morning with (exactly) two Motorola CableCards. The first one went in smoothly and seemed to work just fine. The second one did not work, and showed error 161-1. The Comcast guy had absolutely no clue what this meant, nor did I -- until I googled it later. So, we swapped cards and slots and rebooted for a while and concluded that it was a bad CableCard. Based on the later google search, I learned that if you have a brand new TiVo, you should assume that error 161-1 means a bad CableCard, not a problem with your TiVo.

Comcast does not issue "extra" cards to their installers, so he had to drive back to the warehouse to get another one, only to learn that the warehouse closes at noon on Saturday. DOH! He then had to bring the broken card back to me. Apparently, I have to babysit the dead card until we can try a substitute on Tuesday (Monday being Columbus Day).

Exploring further with the one working CableCard, I found that I'm not getting authorization for premium HD channels, while non-premium HD channels work fine. So, it looks like Comcast is about 40% of the way to success at my house after their first visit.

Comcast is only hurting itself by being so stingy with the CableCards. They're going to be logging a lot of unnecessary miles and hours swapping out flakey CableCards until they figure this out. Maybe they could spring for their own TiVo S3 and try the cards out in the office before they drive out??? Nah, that would be too easy.

And then I wonder, why can't we just go and buy our own CableCards at Circuit City or CableCards4U? Begging Comcast to provide me with sub-standard hardware whenever they can fit it into their schedule is incredibily annoying. It is also a throwback in consumer relations. Maybe some of you can remember when Ma Bell owned every home telephone? Now Comcast has resurrected that same service model, an idea that was discarded almost 50 years ago.


----------



## prcannel

I received my S3 from TIVO about 2 weeks ago and it worked flawlessly out of the box with basic cable. I waited a week and a half for Comcast to bring the Cable Cards. I called at least 4 times and got, I'm not kidding, 4 DIFFERENT ANSWERS, from the different Comcast reps about fees, who could install them, if I could or couldn't pick them up, etc. If you can think of 4 different answers for each of these questions just plug them in. It was that blatent. The installer arrived late, around 7PM and was here for 2 HOURS. He also was on the phone with the "Activation Team". He also spoke to at least 4 different reps. As I sit here the cards are partially working. The TIVO Tech actually HUNG UP ON ME; he offered no help and kept saying to read TIVO's faq sheet (which does not have enough info and is almost worthless). It was classic finger pointing between the 2 companies. It was a horrible experience overall. Only the HD digital channels and basic cable are working today (I sent the guy home; I'm going to figure this out from here!). Premium Analog Channels have NO SOUND. Premium digital Channels have NO SIGNAL AT ALL. But the HD output from the S3 is flawless.


----------



## bicker

redandgray said:


> I had a Comcast contractor show up this Saturday morning with (exactly) two Motorola CableCards. The first one went in smoothly and seemed to work just fine. The second one did not work, and showed error 161-1. The Comcast guy had absolutely no clue what this meant, nor did I -- until I googled it later. So, we swapped cards and slots and rebooted for a while and concluded that it was a bad CableCard. Based on the later google search, I learned that if you have a brand new TiVo, you should assume that error 161-1 means a bad CableCard, not a problem with your TiVo.
> 
> Comcast does not issue "extra" cards to their installers, so he had to drive back to the warehouse to get another one, only to learn that the warehouse closes at noon on Saturday. DOH! He then had to bring the broken card back to me. Apparently, I have to babysit the dead card until we can try a substitute on Tuesday (Monday being Columbus Day).
> 
> Exploring further with the one working CableCard, I found that I'm not getting authorization for premium HD channels, while non-premium HD channels work fine. So, it looks like Comcast is about 40% of the way to success at my house after their first visit.
> 
> Comcast is only hurting itself by being so stingy with the CableCards. They're going to be logging a lot of unnecessary miles and hours swapping out flakey CableCards until they figure this out. Maybe they could spring for their own TiVo S3 and try the cards out in the office before they drive out??? Nah, that would be too easy.
> 
> And then I wonder, why can't we just go and buy our own CableCards at Circuit City or CableCards4U? Begging Comcast to provide me with sub-standard hardware whenever they can fit it into their schedule is incredibily annoying. It is also a throwback in consumer relations. Maybe some of you can remember when Ma Bell owned every home telephone? Now Comcast has resurrected that same service model, an idea that was discarded almost 50 years ago.


I think you stole my installer. Our installer said he was called in late to handle me because my original installer got bogged down. Our guy had never done a CableCard install, and said no one at his company knew much about it. I got 161-4 for both cards, but both have a set of random channels missing. They guy couldn't do anything else for me, and told me to call Comcast if it was still broken tomorrow.


----------



## EvanAdams

I have a happy story to report. I had a Comcast appt from 8-10am yesterday to install a HD set-top box and cable cards for our Series 3. BillShannon and I are good friends (post #690) and I was watching his struggles with great anticipation. 

To top it off, we were scheduled to go to Game 3 of the Oakland/Minnesota playoff series and would be leaving no later than noon, so there was no head room for 4 hours of experimenting.

We were prepared for the worst.

The Comcast guy came by at 8:30! I asked if he had done any Tivo cable card installs -- "No, there's just one guy in our office who has done one of them, so I chatted with him for awhile". That wasn't especially confidence building.

I handed him the TiVo instructions. He was pleased to get them, immediately read them and said "oh, they say to do one card at time. The guy in the office said to do them both at the same time. Good thing I read these.".

He brought two cable cards, a blue Motorola one and a red Comcast one (manufactured by Motorola).

He installs the first one, calls the office to activate it, we get the 161-4 and then everything is working. I think he was as surprised as I was!

We start on the second one. Got some funky error messages mentioning "pod:///ps/ps failed". It gets activated, we get the 161-4 and then it, too, is working.

During this, I had been controlling the TiVo and he was installing the cards and calling the office. He asks me to go back and walk through the steps with him so he can learn how it all works.

He was done and left by 9:30. We went to the A's game, the A's won the series against Minnesota. All in all, it was a very good day.

It seems as if Comcast is (slowly) figuring out how it all works.


----------



## vukicevic

So I've got the installer here, who's never done this before; this is in Mountain View, in the SF bay area. He has two cablecards with him, and he started jamming both of them in at once.. I convinced him to follow the instructions and we started out with the bottom one. He called his dispatcher and gave them the ID that he had already written down from the cablecard that's in the unit -- but didn't give them the Data or any other info from the TiVo's Pairing screen. We're now "waiting", for what I don't know. Any ideas what I should be asking him? We seem to have a language barrier issue as well..

Edit: to make it even better, the dispatcher just yelled at him to stop conacting him and that he will call him back when he can...

Edit#2: Well, I let the installer go -- he certainly wasn't going to solve any problems. He spoke to someone other than the dispatcher (I didn't understand the conversation), and then told me that he guarantees that it will work, it can just take up to 3 hours with the new tivo. I said that's not what I've heard, but I'm willing to give it a try -- figuring that I can just call comcast directly and find someone on the phone who knows what's going on. We tried swapping cards and everything, and he said just put the second card in and let it sit.

The only number that he gave his dispatcher was the serial number of both cablecards (printed on the cards themselves, not showed anywhere on the Pairing screen). I guess Comcast could have this keyed to the unit address in some database, and they might ignore pairing entirely, but that seems unlikely. Time to dig up a phone number of the CableCard department...

Edit#3: Well, they've rehit the cards a number of times, though the person I spoke to said that they are not authorized to send any other signals to the card (I specifically asked if he could do a cold initiate). My conditional access screen (Motorola 4.21 cards) says MISSING_PROGRAM_REKEY for both cards -- I basically have access to all basic cable and non-encrypted HD channels, but nothing encrypted (whether SD or HD). Another tech is coming out on Monday.


----------



## fergiej

To follow up on some comments I had from my 2 techs today. The office here in North Atlanta received in a very large batch of brand new CC's last week. He had a few orders for about 5 or 6 and they just went ahead and gave him a case. Not sure how many it is, but it's more than 12. I was his 4th S3 install in 2 weeks. The first one was smooth as glass. He was in and out in about 30 minutes. The other 2 were not quite as smooth but eventually worked fine. All of the Comcast techs at this location have been quite thoroughly briefed on the S3. Not all have performed one. This was the other tech's first one today. She tagged along because they thought that it was going to be a TiVo install. They were both quite excited about it. See my post above for the details. It went quite well. 

I asked if he had seen the TiVo install sheet we got and he said yes. TiVo had sent these to Comcast. Not sure how it was distributed, but he saw a stack of them at the shop. What he was frustrated about though was the lack of communication and knowledge of teh CSR's. But, it's nothing new. 

I think the word is getting out there. We were all pretty much guinea pigs but I think the process is getting better based on my experience. I hope the other cable companies start getting it all together soon.


----------



## ssvp

So I am a comcast customer out of the Puyallup, Wa office.. I have had 7 3412's in the last month and finally using a 6412 with DVI/HDMI Convertor.. Yeck.. 

So I wanna take the plunge to the 300 hour TIVO device.. But a few questions first. I apologize if this should be posted elsewhere, but I use Comcast.. So here goes:

1. What are the main disadvantages of not using Comcast DVR Service and turning the box in? I assume one thing is OnDemand is no longer available, which isn't a big deal.
2. What is the overall feeling of Microsoft Guide(Comcast WA State) and the TIVO Guide? I've never used TIVO but from hearing things, it sounds like it will actually record all your shows when you expect them too..Unlike the current comcast product.

Basically, anything I should be aware of before dropping the cash and making the switch? 

P.S. TV is a HDMI Input Samsung 1080i and my audio is current Optical/TOSLink out from my DVR to receiver.. 

I appreciate your help and comments in advance. 

Patrick.


----------



## Gregor

ssvp said:


> So I am a comcast customer out of the Puyallup, Wa office.. I have had 7 3412's in the last month and finally using a 6412 with DVI/HDMI Convertor.. Yeck..
> 
> So I wanna take the plunge to the 300 hour TIVO device.. But a few questions first. I apologize if this should be posted elsewhere, but I use Comcast.. So here goes:
> 
> 1. What are the main disadvantages of not using Comcast DVR Service and turning the box in? I assume one thing is OnDemand is no longer available, which isn't a big deal.
> 2. What is the overall feeling of Microsoft Guide(Comcast WA State) and the TIVO Guide? I've never used TIVO but from hearing things, it sounds like it will actually record all your shows when you expect them too..Unlike the current comcast product.
> 
> Basically, anything I should be aware of before dropping the cash and making the switch?
> 
> P.S. TV is a HDMI Input Samsung 1080i and my audio is current Optical/TOSLink out from my DVR to receiver..
> 
> I appreciate your help and comments in advance.
> 
> Patrick.


1. No OnDemand isn't a huge deal.

2. I had the 6412 with Motorola software and it was terrible. Missed shows, and recording shows from the SD channel when the HD channel was available. Clunky interface and the DVR would freeze up and then process 5-10 button presses all at once. The 6412 puts off a *tremendous* amount of heat.

3. The cable card installs have been spotty to be generous. Many have gone very smoothly, some folks have had several visits before getting this to work correctly. The CC install is probably the worst thing to get thru.

Welcome (in advance) to the Tivolution!


----------



## ssvp

I suppose my last question is does it work with Comcast HD?


----------



## jfh3

ssvp said:


> I suppose my last question is does it work with Comcast HD?


Of course, that was part of the design.


----------



## bicker

Well, I'm finding that the TiVo Series 3 is not working as well as the Motorola 3412, which is really saying something. So many channels are missing that I fear that the device is utterly useless for us. I'll call both TiVo and Comcast again today (Sunday) and tomorrow (holiday) but fear it will be Tuesday before I get any replies. From what I've read this morning I shouldn't expect anything constructive. Hopefully, someone at TiVo can give me some magic code to fix this.


----------



## Gregor

ssvp said:


> I suppose my last question is does it work with Comcast HD?


Yes, and a MUCH better picture than the 6412.


----------



## bicker

... for the channels you are able to tune in.

To be honest, I don't see a significant improvement in picture quality. There's a noticeable difference, but I couldn't actually say it is an improvement. It's just different --- a little.


----------



## mdreuben

I'm in Bay Village Ohio (zip 44140) - Formerly Comcast - now Time Warner. My cable lineup is correct when I choose Comcast.

Is this the right forum for me?


----------



## wowdi

I was not at the installation personally. My wife had the pleasure of dealing with these guys. I'm just relaying the information. The symptom were as follows: One card received that wrong channel set (mis-hit from the head end) while the other card receive a really wierd set of channels (bad card). I wish I knew more but I'm glad it's all working and I'm glad that the cable turds are gone!


----------



## ah30k

Gregor said:


> Yes, and a MUCH better picture than the 6412.


On what basis do you say the picture is MUCH better than the 6412. Have you done a side-by-side on the HD picture? You'll get no argument from me that the UI is MUCH better on the TiVo, but the picture quality?


----------



## bicker

Full disclosure: I do have both the 3412 and the S3, side by side right now. (Whichever one works "better" by the end of the week "wins".)


----------



## btwyx

bicker said:


> Full disclosure: I do have both the 3412 and the S3, side by side right now. (Whichever one works "better" by the end of the week "wins".)


You're really making it easy for Comcast to bully you into their box here. All they have to do is be incompetant for a week and you'll give up on the S3.

Being incompetant is something Comcast excells at.


----------



## HomieG

btwyx said:


> Being incompetant is something Comcast excells at.


100% accurate. Is there a JD Powers award for total incompetency? Yes, my service and PQ are OK, but they still have not cleared up a billing problem. Eventually they will, I imagine.

Thanks for the great quote, and laugh! I almost want to use this in my sig now.


----------



## redandgray

Hey bicker, sorry about stealing your installer yesterday. Still no premium channels for me either, but I doubt this has anything to do with the TiVo itself. Let me know how your attempts to contact Comcast turn out this holiday weekend.


----------



## Maeglin

btwyx said:


> Being incompetant is something Comcast excells at.


My CC install hasn't happened yet, but in my experience where the incompetence lies is in honoring weekend appointment times. 2-5pm appt. yesterday afternoon... a series of phone calls and it's determined that the tech wasn't coming any time yesterday, so I managed to get an appt. for today. It'll be interesting to see how things go once someone gets here.

I swear, it would be so much easier (and quicker) if they'd let me drive over and pick up the bloody cards myself.

Incidentally, I knew the Sunday appt. would be possible the last time I called last night because this is not the first time they've botched up an install appt. for me... the first time was when I moved here to get digital cable turned on and the box installed.


----------



## Gregor

Maeglin said:


> My CC install hasn't happened yet, but in my experience where the incompetence lies is in honoring weekend appointment times. 2-5pm appt. yesterday afternoon... a series of phone calls and it's determined that the tech wasn't coming any time yesterday, so I managed to get an appt. for today. It'll be interesting to see how things go once someone gets here.
> 
> I swear, it would be so much easier (and quicker) if they'd let me drive over and pick up the bloody cards myself.
> 
> Incidentally, I knew the Sunday appt. would be possible the last time I called last night because this is not the first time they've botched up an install appt. for me... the first time was when I moved here to get digital cable turned on and the box installed.


They've been pretty good keeping appointments lately, but it took 4 appointments to get a guy to show up to install the box when I got my HD set.


----------



## bicker

btwyx said:


> You're really making it easy for Comcast to bully you into their box here. All they have to do is be incompetant for a week and you'll give up on the S3.


Please help me understand what are my other alternatives for effectively getting satisfaction.


----------



## ah30k

bicker said:


> Please help me understand what are my other alternatives for effectively getting satisfaction.


Unless you live in an area with competition, you have no alternatives. Don't monopolies suck? I can't wait for Verizon to bring video to my neighborhood just to give Comcast some competition.


----------



## Gregor

bicker said:


> Please help me understand what are my other alternatives for effectively getting satisfaction.


Have you called Comcast corporate offices in Philadelphia? I understand that has worked very well for some members here.


----------



## tcompanion

I'm stuck in a do-loop with Comcast - guy came last week, 161-1 errors on the two (and only) cards he brought. Comcast tech support unhelpful. They claim the cards should be working - they say 'we got acknowledgement from the card.'

Trouble call this week and the tech walked out because I 'argued' with him. He says that no one on Comcast in Montgomery County MD has working series 3 with cable cards.

Can this be true? (I doubt it!)

Next cycle at tech support also fruitless; this time with claims their "system" doesn't fully support cable cards and they are 'researching' the problem with the S3.

Does anyone in Mongomery County Maryland have a working S3 with cable cards installed?


----------



## Gregor

Was it a rent-a-tech or employee? When the clueless rent-a-tech told me Comcast didn't support cable cards on Tivo, I went over to the local office to talk to their tech manager. He wasn't convinced they could make it work, but agreed to send their "cable card guru", who did a lot of work on the wiring (changing out splitters, connectors and redoing splits inside and outside) and the net result was a working S3. This is is in Chester County, PA.


----------



## bicker

ah30k said:


> Unless you live in an area with competition, you have no alternatives. Don't monopolies suck? I can't wait for Verizon to bring video to my neighborhood just to give Comcast some competition.


Well, the Comcast techs are clearly trying very hard. They're coming back for a second visit today, on a Sunday. It does seem like the technology is overwhelming though... they seem to be puzzled about what could possibly be wrong because everything they can see says that things are working.


----------



## Maeglin

bicker said:


> Well, the Comcast techs are clearly trying very hard. They're coming back for a second visit today, on a Sunday. It does seem like the technology is overwhelming though... they seem to be puzzled about what could possibly be wrong because everything they can see says that things are working.


What they need to realize is the complexity of the hardware... a cable modem, for example, could seem to be up and running from the head end but the ethernet side of it could be completely fried.


----------



## btwyx

bicker said:


> Please help me understand what are my other alternatives for effectively getting satisfaction.


A note to your franchising authority is suposed to be pretty effective.


----------



## sjca35

So had another tech out this morning. This was the 4th time Comcast has been out in 8 days trying to get it to work. While I was promised the supervisor, the guy who came out wasn't but he seemed quite knowledgeable. He immediately called in asking for a "initialize, hit, then refresh" after inserting the first card and the Tivo recognizing it.

After multiple attempts of that with no change (still showing the card as not authorized and no 161-4 error) he tested the link since an earlier tech said that was likely the cause, but he decided the other tech was full of ****.

Anyways, this guy decided the problem was with the configuration at the "office"... not sure if he ment the head end or billing system or what, but everything on this end was working properly. Unfortunately, the people who have to fix the office issue don't work on Sundays (of course), so he has to talk to the supervisor.

Anyways, he's going to call me tomorrow morning and hopefully I'll learn more. I've asked he work with his supervisor to keep his schedule open late monday afternoon so that hopefully I can work with him again and get things working in time for MNF.

Sigh...

-Aaron


----------



## RKofCAL

Not to downplay the problems people are experiencing, this was my experience with Comcast in the Bay area.

Installer showed up, was very sensitive to the installation suggesting it would take hours and could easily be problematic. He had only performed a few of them, but I could tell he had been bitten by how carefully he wanted to proceed.

He first put a card in slot 1. He waited 5 minutes, then put a card in slot 2. Made sure that they both appeared as "inserted". He then called base, asked them to "open the head" (whatever that means) and hit the card, providing the ID for the card in slot 1. We went to "test channels", and within 5 minutes they were all there for card 1. He then left, said he would call in card 2 from his truck but wanted to give card 1 a bit of time. 

I checked 1/2 an hour later and all the channels were there for card 2 as well.


----------



## bicker

I'm wondering how many folks don't realize they have a problem. 

Anyway --- So Comcast came back, with a supervisor, and replaced both CableCards. 

Slot 1 - I have extra single channel I'm supposed to. 
Slot 2 - Missing 26 27 30 31 32 33 34 36 37 40 41 46 48 49 50 51 52 53 57 58 65 66 216 229 231 251 257 305 306 833 839 846 849 850 851 870

That's unacceptable. Since I've basically been having problems principally with Slot 2 I think that means that it is defective. Does that sound plausible?


----------



## Gregor

Did you try swapping cards between slot 1 and slot2?


----------



## bicker

Yes. We tried that with the previous set of cards, and it didn't seem to help -- made things worse really because after we did that things got really flaky -- Channel 24 would send us into the CableCard diagnostic screen!!!! So we're not doing that again!

-----

UPDATED: Everything is working now. Now I have to try to get my lifetime transfer retransferred. Because I had already reversed it, the system won't all me to transfer it back, and reactivate my S3.


----------



## Gregor

So let me get this straight...you had a working cable card on slot 1, and moved it to slot 2 and all the weirdness occurred?

If so, I agree you may have a defective Tivo.


----------



## keenanSR

Gregor said:


> So let me get this straight...you had a working cable card on slot 1, and moved it to slot 2 and all the weirdness occurred?
> 
> If so, I agree you may have a defective Tivo.


Not necessarily, the CC would be "bonded" to the first slot. If they re-"bonded" the CC to the second slot and it still didn't work, then it probably is the S3. But just swapping cards from slot to slot will not work, the CC sees each slot as a separate and new device and needs to be re-bonded to that device.


----------



## BillShannon

I've successfully swapped cards between slots and between devices and they still work.
Maybe some operators are configuring cards in a way that binds them to a particular slot
and device, but Comcast in my area (Los Altos, CA) is not doing that.


----------



## cxn

RKofCAL said:


> Not to downplay the problems people are experiencing, this was my experience with Comcast in the Bay area.


I just ordered my TIVO tonight. Looking forward to getting it up and running.

I am South Bay so with the number of cable cards going in, should be a good install .


----------



## rodneyw1

I also am in the CA Bay Area and now have two S3's. I didn't get them at the same time so comcast did them on different days. First guy didin't want to see TiVo instruction. He just stuck first card in slot 2 then the next card in slot one. Made his phone call, we checked channels for slot 2 and they were all there then checked for slot one and they were all there. Next guy came for second TiVo and didn't care about instructions etiher. He stuck first card in slot one and then second card in slot two. Called in, checked channels for both cards, they were all there. He was here less than 15min. TiVo one has been working two weeks and TiVo two has been working for five days without any problems. Billing however is still a mess. I assume it will be sorted out sometime.


----------



## Dougieha

I've got a good story to report. I picked up my Series3 from Fry's in Renton, WA on Saturday, about 1pm. Took it home, then drove over to the local Comcast office in Redmond. Waited in a long line for about 20 minutes, got to the counter, said I had a new Series3 Tivo and needed two CableCards. Without any problem whatsoever, the worker grabbed two new cards from the closet, added them to my account (NO charge), and I was off.

Returned home about 3pm, started the install. I put the first CC in the bottom slot, called up Comcast, told them I had a Series3 Tivo and needed to activate two CableCards. The tech seemed well-informed and quite helpful. We activated the first, and I saw the 161-4 "error" pop up, and then disappear, and then we activated the second. Channels came in fine after about 10 minutes.

After getting everything installed (about 4:30pm), I decided I wanted to upgrade my cable service from basic to get the encrypted HD channels, so I called up, told the tech I had two CableCards and wanted to upgrade my service. I ended up going with Digital Plus for the same price as Digital Classic for the first 12 months. Anyhow, about 15 seconds after I made my decision, the channels (TNT-HD, Disc-HD, etc.) came in perfectly fine. Little did I know that I should have checked BOTH CableCards. After an hour or two and some channel surfing, I realized the second CableCard wasn't getting the upgraded channels. I looked at the "Conditional Access" menu and it said "MISSING_PROGRAM_REKEY." So, I called Comcast back up, explained my situation, and the tech commented that he had just heard about this problem earlier that day. He sent out another "hit" to the card, which promptly reported a 161-4 error, and then we waited about two minutes until things got working. The tech mentioned that with the previous customer, he had to wait about twenty minutes. He seemed to have no problem staying on the phone with me until it worked.

Overall, the experience was quite painless. By 7pm, six hours after I picked up my Series3, I had my CC's installed, and was rebuilding my SP list. I must say that I am quite pleased with Comcast's service and support, especially over the phone. Given some of the bad experiences I read about here, I was pleasantly surprised.

Now, if I only had more space on the Tivo...


----------



## rbryant

Comcast called this morning to say they had "re-called" the cable cards and could not do our install today. Now the install is sceduled for next Tuesday. . .


----------



## jmck

From my experience the best thing you can do is know how it works yourself because the Comcast installers and the phone reps are all new to it.

First do not let anyone tell you can't have two cable cards. Two times I was told this and all I said was I was pretty sure you could and each time they looked a little further and agreed.

Second, get the installer to follow the Tivo instructions even if they do not want to look at them. When they install the cards it may take a minute or two for the screen to show up recognizing the cards and providing the info the installer needs to provide the office. They need to do it one card at a time. 

Third, do not let them leave until it is working because more than likely it is not coming on because the cable card was bad. My first install did not work and the person left saying it would take a while to register. Well it never took and even after I called and they sent out the signal again I was only getting certain channels so they set up a second tech visit. I was home for the second install and once they were installed and the info was given to the home office they sent out the signal and it worked within seconds.

Fourth, if you want OnDemand and are willing to pay for the cable box as well as the cable cards you can keep it or get it provided you have a TV with enough video options. All they have to do is put on a splitter with one line going to the cable box and one line going to the Tivo. You can then connect the Cable box to one video port and the Tivo box to another. If you are really a TV junkie this even allows you to record two shows while watching a third.

The folks at Comcast were actually all very helpful I just think it is so new they have not all been trained. With each person I spoke to it just took a little bit of time but if you do it in a nice way hopefully they will be as helpful as the folks I encountered. In fact, they were able to schedule my second tech visit for the day after the first one resulting in everything working within a 24 hour period.

:up:  :up:


----------



## MJedi

After reading through most of the thread, I'm nervous about setting this up. When I call to subscribe (actually swithing from DTV), what should I say and NOT say? Is it simply: "I need 2 cablecards which is going into 1 device." Do I say it's a TiVo or not? Can I tell them to allocate 3-6(!) CC's just case one does not work, or can I specify what CC's (brand, firmware, etc.) to send?

Fortunately for me, my neighbor is a contractor for Comcast, and he'll do the install after I setup my account with Comcast. I already told him I have Series3 and need 2 CC's and he understands. So at least he'll be very helpful. I just hope the Comcast person he will call will not be the one that says, "We don't support CableCards in TiVo." But, with my luck, we'll get that one person who won't be helpful at all. Is there anything we can say to spur this person to action? I heard reporting them to the "franchise authority" or some other office helps. And if we do run into errors, what should we do? Initialize what? And I read there is a good error to get, 161-4 was it? What do we do then?

Is there a definitive guide in this thread or elsewhere for Comcast CableCard setup?

Thanks a lot in advance!


----------



## vukicevic

BillShannon said:


> I've successfully swapped cards between slots and between devices and they still work.
> Maybe some operators are configuring cards in a way that binds them to a particular slot
> and device, but Comcast in my area (Los Altos, CA) is not doing that.


Yep, Comcast in Mountain View as well seems to be keying cards just based on their serial number (which I assume is tied to the card ID in their system), and nothing else.


----------



## MJedi

Okay, I just ordered Comcast. I'm in Elgin, so I don't know which local office handled this. Here is the breakdown of the installation:

59.85 for 1 TV, 2 phones, internet (Triple Play deal)
13.99 for a 2nd digital box
23.99 for EACH CableCard  
13.99 for outlet activation, to be used by the S3

I KNOW that the CC install is ridiculous. I explained to the rep that the cards are going into 1 device, but she would not budge. Should I play CSR roulette or ask for a supervisor right away?

Now for the monthly fees:
109.00 for Triple Play Plus (includes HD locals and other HD channels but not movie channels)
3.00 for the cable modem lease
5.99 for an additional cable box
10.00 additional basic phone line
7.51 for franchise fee 
0.06 for FCC fee 

No CC fees! Just hope that stays true. Have to wait for the bill.


----------



## vukicevic

After my horrible initial "install" on Saturday, today was great. The Comcast guy showed up, said that he'd done 2 S3's before -- the first one neither card worked, and on the second one everything worked within 5 minutes. He said that he brought 4 extra cards with him, just in case. I told him that I was receiving all the basic channels and the non-encrypted HD channels, and he said "huh", and called in a hit and initialize. Within 2 seconds I got the 161-4 error from both cards, and another minute later everything started working.

Great experience second time around, but they could've saved themselves a second visit if they had just sent someone who knew what they were doing the first time, or if they had done an initialize when I had called. Perhaps the lesson to learn is to not schedule these installs on weekends... But hey, things are working quite well now!


----------



## FlippedBit

Finally got mine working after one week. I posted the details in another thread. The key to getting the cable card to work seemed to be doing a "Initialize, hit, refresh" as opposed to just doing a "Hit". Again, I was sufferring from the MISSING_PROGRAM_REKEY issue on my second cable card.


----------



## TiVangelist

TiVangelist said:


> In Palo Alto, CA - I just spoke to Comcast via the 800 number. The CSR knew all about Tivo Series 3, said the 2 cablecards would be $5.00 per month. Installation is $15.99. An additional 2 cablecards for another S3 would be another $5.00 per month. (Plus the additional HD feed is $6.95 per month for the additional tv) The first CSR who told me about how to upgrade to digital cable (I have standard cable now) didn't know much about Cable Cards, so she transferred me to the CC rep, who answered my questions easily.


Update: Our cable card installation is later today. Wish me luck!

Now, the 2 cablecards are $1.50 per month, instead of the $5 per month I was quoted in September. Wow, how often do things like this get _cheaper_?


----------



## sjca35

Well Comcast is out right now for the 5th time. Brought two more cards. First card actually worked! It's a miricle. The 2nd card didn't and they tracked it down to the card "not being registered in the DAC". Apparently the wearhouse is supposed to do that, but didn't.

So now he's trying the 4 other cards left by a previous installer:
Card1: Not registered
Card2: Not registered
Card3: Not registered
Card4: Not registered

My favorite quote from the tech, "Wow, we really need to do something about that wearhouse!"

Anyways, he doesn't have any more cards, and has no way of registering the cards we have, so he's going to try to track down some more cards and bring them this evening. So so far 6 out of 7 cards have been "bad" so far, my guess is that the other 2 weren't registered either.


----------



## silentbob

tcompanion said:



> Does anyone in Mongomery County Maryland have a working S3 with cable cards installed?


Yes. My installation story is upthread.

On a related note, has anyone in MC received their bill yet? I'm curious about whether the CableCARDs are actually free or whether Comcast will somehow screw us over with an "outlet" charge.


----------



## Big Boy Laroux

I tried to search through the thread, but couldn't find anyone asking this question (maybe cause it's an obvious one)...


Do you have to have Digital Cable in order to get a CableCard?

I'm in nashville, and I only have Standard Cable, but I have a set-top box for whenever i want to watch HD shows. Will Comcast provide CableCards just for the HD channels, or do I have to sign up for digital?

Is anyone else in this same boat?

Thanks!


----------



## TiVangelist

I'm no expert, but how can you get HD shows on Standard (ie, analog) Cable? If you have a set-top box that gets you HD broadcasts, isn't that, by definition, digital cable? Maybe your cable system is different, but I can't get any high-def shows without signing up for digital cable.

I believe that, yes, you have to get digital cable to get cable cards.


----------



## Big Boy Laroux

ok, i was thinking that would be the case...

as for your question, I have standard cable, and only pay an extra $5 per month for the HD channels. I have to use a Cable set-top box for that (so technically, the other channels may be digital quality - but i watch my normal (Non-HD) channels through my TiVo), but i don't have all of the digital cable channels.


----------



## atl Tivo

This is a complete Nightmare. The guy comes to my house today an hour after the 3 hour window. He has never done a cable card install before. I end up calling comcast and give them the serial numbers on the cards to activate them. So I go through the guided set up and i only get a limited number of channels. I get 20 something non-HD channels, which most of them are local and I get the Local HD channels. Also when I go to Channel Test for Card2 it does not work. I call comcast and they are clueless. They are basically closing out the "Work Order", which they said should fix my problem. 

Is there anything on my end that I am doing that could be causing this problem?


----------



## cmaasfamily

If you'll take another non-expert view... You can certainly get HD locals without signing up for the digital cable tier; and you don't have to sign up for HD either - that just gets you Discovery HD and whatever other HD cable channels they provide. 

I believe they are required to provide HD locals. They are certainly not required to make that clear to anyone or to explain it anywhere on their website. Look for the asterisks on your channel line up. If you look hard enough you'll find 6 point type explaining that they are included even in "lifeline" / basic cable.

Having said that though, you won't get guide data without cable cards, and you won't get cable cards without signing up for the digital tier. So effectively, yes, you have to sign up for the digital tier if you want to use your S3 as god intended.


----------



## Big Boy Laroux

i thought the TiVo got its guide data from its regular downloads... it needs the CableCards for that?


----------



## sjca35

Big Boy Laroux said:


> i thought the TiVo got its guide data from its regular downloads... it needs the CableCards for that?


Correct. Guide data is via the Tivo service, not the cablecards. If you don't have Tivo service active for your S3, you won't get guide data, even if you have cablecards installed.


----------



## stoli412

Big Boy Laroux said:


> i thought the TiVo got its guide data from its regular downloads... it needs the CableCards for that?


TiVo needs the CableCards to provide the channel map, so it knows what guide data to apply to what channel. That's why there's the big push for TiVo to enable manual channel mapping so you won't need CableCards for basic/unencrypted digital channels.


----------



## cmaasfamily

stoli412 said:


> TiVo needs the CableCards to provide the channel map, so it knows what guide data to apply to what channel. That's why there's the big push for TiVo to enable manual channel mapping so you won't need CableCards for basic/unencrypted digital channels.


Correct. I should have been clearer in my response. I have been recording HD locals on my S3 without cable cards for a while now (two week lead time in my area to get them) and it works fine - just no guide data - have to record by time and channel and have to go through a one-time tedious process to find where they're hidden by the cable co. (covered elsewhere in the forum).


----------



## Big Boy Laroux

ok, thanks. makes sense.

which thread has the information about the one-time tedious process of finding where the local HD channels are hidden? (still getting used to the search feature here)


----------



## atl Tivo

Why are my cable cards not getting all the channels. I get local analog and HD and a few other low analog cable channels but nothing else. Comcast said I need to contact TIVO and i told them it is the cable cards. Is there anything I can do?


----------



## cmaasfamily

Search for Local HDTV Frequencies - Channel Scan


----------



## yunlin12

atl Tivo said:


> Why are my cable cards not getting all the channels. I get local analog and HD and a few other low analog cable channels but nothing else. Comcast said I need to contact TIVO and i told them it is the cable cards. Is there anything I can do?


What does it say in your CableCard Status screen, under conditional access. If it doesn't say Enabled, authorized, then Comcast probably didn't initialize your cable cards correctly. Search this thread on MISSING_PROGRAM_REKEY


----------



## tirofiban

Phoenixville, PA Update: 2nd Visit Success! 

Ok, last Monday I had a successful install, only to discover a few days later that someone at Comcast had messed up my account in the computer, disabling 1 CC and a digital cable box. Today, the tech came and once he heard my story the tech called Comcast to get it all straightened out. After being on hold for quite sometime, the tech got everything resolved. 

The tech said if the account isn't set up right with the correct subscription codes, the devices will become unauthorized a few days after a successful install. 

My Weaknees 500GB S3 is fully operational! It's fun to see how much stuff you can record on 500Gb


----------



## calow2

if anyone has a pic of tie conditional access page they could send me that would help me out and one of the any pics of the tivo cablecards menus so i can help other to install them iin to your tivo 3's


----------



## atl Tivo

yunlin12 said:


> What does it say in your CableCard Status screen, under conditional access. If it doesn't say Enabled, authorized, then Comcast probably didn't initialize your cable cards correctly. Search this thread on MISSING_PROGRAM_REKEY


This was the most helpfull post all day. I found a thread on this, called comcast and my CableCards were working within 5 minutes of talking to the CSR. I am a happy man.


----------



## MJedi

Well I tried calling again to get the install fees reduced, and the gal I spoke to wouldn't do anything for me. When I asked for a supervisor, she said they didn't have one on the floor. Hm. I'll keep trying.


----------



## calow2

f anyone has a pic of tie conditional access page they could send me that would help me out and one of the any pics of the tivo cablecards menus so i can help other to install them iin to your tivo 3's


----------



## TiVangelist

Successful installation in Palo Alto.....Comcast came out yesterday afternoon. The technician was very new and had no idea how to install the cards in a TiVo. He didn't take the TiVo cheat sheet I offered, so, I walked him through the process, and all went well. It didn't even take very long. At the end, the tech said, "wow, I'm gonna give myself a big pat on the back!" Pretty maddening to hear that after I did everything. (Not to mention the little lecture about why would we bother with TiVo when we could get the Comcast DVR??? and the constant complaining about how late it was (the tech came at 5pm during a 2-6pm window)). So, despite this tech's lack of professionalism and experience, everything went as expected and hoped!

The tech only brought two cards (Motorola), but both worked just fine, fortunately. We were dual-recording within an hour, ooohing and aaahing over NHL hockey in HD! It's awesome!


----------



## sjca35

Woot. Finally. After 6 truck rolls and 9 different cards, I have two working cablecards. I've had the same tech the last 3 times and he was very patient and never once blamed the Tivo... which was good since he finally figured out the cause of all the problems was someone in the warehouse failing to add the cards in the system (DAC) before handing them out. 

Based on my experience, it's pretty clear to me that all the "bad" cards people are seeing in the San Jose bay area just aren't entered in the system properly. Basically, after sending an initialize, hit and refresh (in that order), you won't get the 161-4 error (obviously talking about Motorola cards). If you don't get the error in a few minutes, ask the tech to call in and see if the cards are in the DAC system. Only after a signal has been sent will they be able to look this information up. In my case, all the cards which didn't work weren't properly entered in the system by the warehouse.

It sounds like once the card leaves the warehouse, they can't enter it back in the system.  I'm not sure how true that is, but that's what the tech believed.

The good news is that the tech has informed his supervisor about this problem so hopefully they will be more careful in the future. I was also able to get Comcast to credit my account 5 days + install fee + $100 because of the 6 attempts during weekends and weekdays.

Anyways, watching the A's vs Tigers right now on my SXRD and the picture quality is awesome. I'm really happy.


----------



## redandgray

redandgray said:


> I had a Comcast contractor show up this Saturday morning with (exactly) two Motorola CableCards. The first one went in smoothly and seemed to work just fine. The second one did not work, and showed error 161-1. ... Apparently, I have to babysit the dead card until we can try a substitute on Tuesday (Monday being Columbus Day).


Same tech dutifully showed up on Tuesday afternoon with two cards (I only needed one more, but he brought a spare). He spent an hour on the phone (either on hold or talking) and we finally got both CableCards up and running.

They had to initialize each card at least twice, and the person on the other end of the line was less than helpful because she kept dismissing all the CableCard status messages we dutifully relayed to her. Over and over again she would say, "just try it", so we would try it, knowing full well that it said "Auth: none", or "Encryption: none", and that there wasn't a chance in hell it would work.

It seemed like the CableCards were frequently getting half-way initialized, with half the status info looking good and the other half looking bad.

On the last time around, it worked even though the status report was not good before we started. BUT, as soon as we went back to the status report, the info had all been updated with good values, so I guess this was just a brief timing issue.

:up: :up: :up:


----------



## timdorr

atl Tivo said:


> Why are my cable cards not getting all the channels. I get local analog and HD and a few other low analog cable channels but nothing else. Comcast said I need to contact TIVO and i told them it is the cable cards. Is there anything I can do?


Same thing here. Called up and asked for a Cold Initialize. Confused the tech lady, so she went on hold for a sec to consult her manager, came back and did the init for me. About 5 minutes later, we're good go to.

Now, just to get the 2nd CableCard like I asked for...


----------



## TiVangelist

TiVangelist said:


> Successful installation in Palo Alto.....Comcast came out yesterday afternoon. The technician was very new and had no idea how to install the cards in a TiVo. He didn't take the TiVo cheat sheet I offered, so, I walked him through the process, and all went well. It didn't even take very long. At the end, the tech said, "wow, I'm gonna give myself a big pat on the back!" Pretty maddening to hear that after I did everything. (Not to mention the little lecture about why would we bother with TiVo when we could get the Comcast DVR??? and the constant complaining about how late it was (the tech came at 5pm during a 2-6pm window)). So, despite this tech's lack of professionalism and experience, everything went as expected and hoped!
> 
> The tech only brought two cards (Motorola), but both worked just fine, fortunately. We were dual-recording within an hour, ooohing and aaahing over NHL hockey in HD! It's awesome!


I was remiss in my previous post (quoted above) for not recognizing the helpful information the "early adopters" gave us in this thread. Without it, I would have been as clueless as the technician from Comcast. So, thank you for all of the great info!


----------



## StealthAngel

Well after so many horror stories I was ready for a fight to get everything up and working. But that wasn't the case at all. Here's my story 

Service: Extended Basic Cable (No premium content) - Murfreesboro, TN 

Called 1-800-comcast last night about 4 times, until I finally figure out what the "party line" for my service was. The key was to ask for "Two CableCards with ONLY HD Access, NO Digital". Twice I had $5 per card ($10 total per month) quoted to me, with a tvio code they could run at my local office that would drop the total to $5. They also told me I could pick them up at the local offices, no need for service call. 

So this morning I went down to my local office and dropped off my HD Cable Box and Asked for 2 Cables cards. The lady took my box and returned with 2 Cable cards. Scanned them and handed them to me. I asked how much, she replyed free. (kinda stumped but not wanting to temp faith, I said thanks and left). 

Went home inserted the two cards into the tivo one at a time. Called the local office number, was transferred to tech support who sent 2 hit signals to both of my cards. Tivo came up with 161-4 error 4 times, twice for each card, and then everything works. Comcast even called me back to let me know the signals had been sent and asked if everything was working! 

Summery: (for those with ADD) 
Service: Extended Basic Cable (No premium content) - Murfreesboro, TN 
Charge for two cables cards: $0 FREE (was able to pick up at local office)
I now receive all EB cable and EB-HD channels as per the cable book. 


Hope everything goes as smooth for everyone else.


----------



## cmaasfamily

Wow! I had a month of dread built up reading the forum, but the cc install could not have gone smoother. The five web browsers I had open, the printouts, my carefully rehearsed speeches, and my deep breathing exercises all turned out to be unnecessary.

Tech showed up at 11:30 for an 11 to 2 window. He knew about S3's, but hadn't done one yet. He looked over the Tivo instruction card, we popped #1 in and he called in. It took a looong time to get a "dispatcher" on the line (30 minutes - OK THAT could have gone smoother) but when he did he followed the instructions and all went exactly as it should. Repeated for card two and all channels were available on both cards. From dispatcher connect to starting guided setup was under 20 minutes.

The dispatcher apprently told him that he could "provision" both cards at the same time if he stuck both cards in. The tech declined, citing the Tivo instructions. (I wanted to hug him!)


FWIW: The cards were Motorola, rev. 4.0.5. Same as in two other TV's I have. I am 4 for 4 with cable cards!


----------



## ThreeSoFar

cmaasfamily said:


> Wow! I had a month of dread built up reading the forum, but the cc install could not have gone smoother. The five web browsers I had open, the printouts, my carefully rehearsed speeches, and my deep breathing exercises all turned out to be unnecessary.
> 
> Tech showed up at 11:30 for an 11 to 2 window. He knew about S3's, but hadn't done one yet. He looked over the Tivo instruction card, we popped #1 in and he called in. It took a looong time to get a "dispatcher" on the line (30 minutes - OK THAT could have gone smoother) but when he did he followed the instructions and all went exactly as it should. Repeated for card two and all channels were available on both cards. From dispatcher connect to starting guided setup was under 20 minutes.
> 
> The dispatcher apprently told him that he could "provision" both cards at the same time if he stuck both cards in. The tech declined, citing the Tivo instructions. (I wanted to hug him!)
> 
> FWIW: The cards were Motorola, rev. 4.0.5. Same as in two other TV's I have. I am 4 for 4 with cable cards!


So, I've always wanted to know....

What's it like to live in the Twilight Zone?


----------



## Georgia Guy

I just called both the local Comcast office and the 800 number. Both told me the cc's will cost me $5.99 per month EACH here in Gwinnett county, near Atlanta. They both listened as I said the cc's go into one unit, one outlet, and that I was replacing the comcast dvr. They both told me, sorry, the cc's are $5.99 each.
They also told me the earliest installation date is Oct. 27th.

Errrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr.


----------



## Maeglin

Georgia Guy said:


> I just called both the local Comcast office and the 800 number. Both told me the cc's will cost me $5.99 per month EACH here in Gwinnett county, near Atlanta. They both listened as I said the cc's go into one unit, one outlet, and that I was replacing the comcast dvr. They both told me, sorry, the cc's are $5.99 each.


Did you try for a different CSR? The Atlanta area website FAQ and the one that I was emailed when I asked about the charges (the website is rather vague) stated that the first card was free (esp. if you were replacing one of their boxes), and what I heard when I called agreed with that. I argued the 2 cards in same device as well when she mentioned the additional outlet charge, but it was only one instance of that... not two.

*Edit:* A different local CSR, I mean... policies are so different across different Comcast areas I doubt the 800 number operator would have been right.


----------



## Georgia Guy

Appreciate the response. No, I haven't tried a 2nd local csr, YET. I will soon. 
Do you happen to have a link to that local FAQ? I've had no luck trying to find anything at all about local cc issues online. Would love to have *anything* to point to when talking with the csr's. Thanks.


----------



## Maeglin

Georgia Guy said:


> Appreciate the response. No, I haven't tried a 2nd local csr, YET. I will soon. Do you happen to have a link to that local FAQ? I've had no luck trying to find anything at all about local cc issues online. Would love to have *anything* to point to when talking with the csr's. Thanks.


This is from Comcast's site (I forget if it tailors this based on zip code, though):
http://www.comcast.com/customers/faq/FaqDetails.ashx?Id=2651

The FAQ I was emailed is more detailed, and had actual dollar amounts. If you want that, PM me your email address and I'll forward it.


----------



## 1283

I have limited basic for $15/month. Just called Comcast for cable card installation tomorrow morning -- sooner than I expected. $1.50/month for two cards. No additional digital service required.


----------



## sbenfield

I'm in Atlanta.

Just switched to Comcast from D*tv. D*tv can't get me local HD channels and my OTA is intermittent--and they want $399 for a DirectTV HD DVR + a monthly fee. Plus I hate losing shows 2x a month when it rains. So time to ditch the dish.

I called the comcast 800# and said I need 2 cable cards. She immediately said sure and said, without prompting, 'let me see if you can pick those up'...she came back and said that I could not pick them up--that at one time they allowed people to pick them up but now they require an installation. 

I asked about the charge--she said no charge at all. Install 6 days from now.

I confirmed that I'll be able to get my HD, HBO, etc..she said yep.

$15.40 for the install. (Hell its worth it to not stand in line at the comcast office)

So now to buy a s3 tivo.  

I've been hanging on to my heavily used and creaky 300 hour Series 1 tivo now for 5 years...lamenting the loss of my lifetime service if I upgrade. $200 isn't too bad to get another "lifetime" I suppose.

Of course on Jan 1 we'll see those S3 tivo prices drop by $200 or $300...

--Steve


----------



## Big Boy Laroux

StealthAngel said:


> Well after so many horror stories I was ready for a fight to get everything up and working. But that wasn't the case at all. Here's my story
> 
> Service: Extended Basic Cable (No premium content) - Murfreesboro, TN
> 
> Called 1-800-comcast last night about 4 times, until I finally figure out what the "party line" for my service was. The key was to ask for "Two CableCards with ONLY HD Access, NO Digital". Twice I had $5 per card ($10 total per month) quoted to me, with a tvio code they could run at my local office that would drop the total to $5. They also told me I could pick them up at the local offices, no need for service call.
> 
> So this morning I went down to my local office and dropped off my HD Cable Box and Asked for 2 Cables cards. The lady took my box and returned with 2 Cable cards. Scanned them and handed them to me. I asked how much, she replyed free. (kinda stumped but not wanting to temp faith, I said thanks and left).
> 
> Went home inserted the two cards into the tivo one at a time. Called the local office number, was transferred to tech support who sent 2 hit signals to both of my cards. Tivo came up with 161-4 error 4 times, twice for each card, and then everything works. Comcast even called me back to let me know the signals had been sent and asked if everything was working!
> 
> Summery: (for those with ADD)
> Service: Extended Basic Cable (No premium content) - Murfreesboro, TN
> Charge for two cables cards: $0 FREE (was able to pick up at local office)
> I now receive all EB cable and EB-HD channels as per the cable book.
> 
> Hope everything goes as smooth for everyone else.


Wow, so this is good news for me (I have Extended Basic and don't want to go to digital cable). I live in South Nashville, perhaps i can get the same deal? Thanks for the post StealthAngel!


----------



## kdmorse

Series 3 arrived yesterday (Thursday) - I called comcast today (Friday), and they'll be out in two days (Sunday). Well - can't beat that for an installation date...

I did do the CSR bounce several times. The first few people I talked to pretty much said "Huh?" when I mentioned I needed two cablecards, and bounced me to someone else. After a few bounces, I was asked if I had two new TV's, and that's why I wanted two cablecards. This made me feel better - as finally I had reached someone who had a concept of what a cablecard was for. 

My response was, "I have a new PVR, which has two cablecard slots, and requires two cablecards, so it can watch two channels at once". I think this is a fairly good response, and highly recommend it. Their own FAQ says that cablecards go in PVR's. And by not actually mentioning Tivo, I avoided any "We don't support tivo" landmines. And it immediately gets the 'why two cards' issue out of the way. 

And after that, she scheduled the appointment, no questions asked. We shall see what happens this Sunday....

-Ken


----------



## 1283

c3 said:


> I have limited basic for $15/month. Just called Comcast for cable card installation tomorrow morning -- sooner than I expected. $1.50/month for two cards. No additional digital service required.


The technician came, put two cards in at the same time, called in to activate both at the same time, and left in about 10-15 minutes. He told me that I was his 5th TiVo installation today. No problem so far.

Different topic: Since CableCards are one-way devices, if I want to upgrade service and downgrade later, does that mean Comcast has to give me new cards? Unless they send out authentication signals to all one-way devices periodically, they have no way of knowing if the downgrade signal actually reached my cards.


----------



## SCSIRAID

c3 said:


> The technician came, put two cards in at the same time, called in to activate both at the same time, and left in about 10-15 minutes. He told me that I was his 5th TiVo installation today. No problem so far.
> 
> Different topic: Since CableCards are one-way devices, if I want to upgrade service and downgrade later, does that mean Comcast has to give me new cards? Unless they send out authentication signals to all one-way devices periodically, they have no way of knowing if the downgrade signal actually reached my cards.


No. If you change your subscriptions, the cable company will just change your permissions in the system and 'hit' your cablecard turning stuff on or off.

The cableco sends 'EMM's to the cards to tell them what they are allowed to decode. EMM = Entitlement Management Message.


----------



## HomieG

sbenfield said:


> I'm in Atlanta.
> 
> I asked about the charge--she said no charge at all. Install 6 days from now.
> 
> I confirmed that I'll be able to get my HD, HBO, etc..she said yep.
> 
> $15.40 for the install. (Hell its worth it to not stand in line at the comcast office)


Check your first few bills closely. I got a CableCARD in June. Was supposed to be free. I'm in ATL too. Guess what, they started charging me for it in September, and they pre-dated it. Went through several iterations of free/not free. Ended up returning it on Wednesday. It's not free. They will charge you for the 2nd card, and for each additional digital outlet. BTW, I was told no charge at all. Didn't turn out to be the case.


----------



## 1283

SCSIRAID said:


> No. If you change your subscriptions, the cable company will just change your permissions in the system and 'hit' your cablecard turning stuff on or off.
> 
> The cableco sends 'EMM's to the cards to tell them what they are allowed to decode. EMM = Entitlement Management Message.


Sending an "upgrade" message is easy because if I don't get the new channel, I would complain. What if my card does not get the "downgrade" message? I would continue to get channels which I'm not supposed to get, unless the permissions would expire themselves after a period of time.


----------



## SCSIRAID

c3 said:


> Sending an "upgrade" message is easy because if I don't get the new channel, I would complain. What if my card does not get the "downgrade" message? I would continue to get channels which I'm not supposed to get, unless the permissions would expire themselves after a period of time.


EMM's get sent periodically....


----------



## 1283

SCSIRAID said:


> EMM's get sent periodically....


Thanks. That makes more sense.


----------



## bicker

Can an EMM "fix" anything? 

I'm specifically thinking of the missing channels problem. Could the problem have been caused by reception of only a partial EMM when the CableCard was installed, perhaps because the installer pushed the process through too quickly, not willing to wait the five minutes after insertion of each CableCard? ... and then "periodically" another EMM comes down the line and fills in the missing data?


----------



## mdreuben

The problem seems to have resolved itself after about 3 days. All is good in the world of high def.

Actually, my SD channels seem a lot better now that they are running through the S3. They seem somewhat sharper, with better snap and depth to the deeper tones.

Is this possible?


----------



## uw69

For those with multiple S3's (four or more cable cards)using Comcast. What is the monthly fee Comcast is charging for cable cards?


----------



## BSextonAtl

I just wanted to let everyone know that it's not all bad. Tuesday was my Comcast appointment.

I got a Comcast employee, not a contractor. He said that he had done one other S3, so he wasn't freaked out. As a matter of fact, he said it was a waste of his time to be doing this. I agreed and told him they wouldn't let me pick them up.  

One interesting note, and the only reason the whole process wasn't 15 minutes, was he said I should have done a channel scan before he got there. I'm not sure that is true, but he did it anyway. He said that he wouldn't be able to test channels if it hadn't been done.  

Anyway, after that, he plugged them in, call and activated them. It took a few minutes for all the "magic" to happen on the Cablecards and all of the channels were there.

All in all, it was easy and painless.


----------



## SCSIRAID

bicker said:


> Can an EMM "fix" anything?
> 
> I'm specifically thinking of the missing channels problem. Could the problem have been caused by reception of only a partial EMM when the CableCard was installed, perhaps because the installer pushed the process through too quickly, not willing to wait the five minutes after insertion of each CableCard? ... and then "periodically" another EMM comes down the line and fills in the missing data?


An EMM is what tells the cablecard what channels its 'entitled' to decode. If channels come and go, it could be because the cableco is sending screwed up EMM's due to some problem in their 'systems'. Since EMM's get sent periodically, any missing content due to missed EMM's could clear up after the next EMM. The cableco sending a 'HIT' causes the head end to send an EMM immedietly instead of the next scheduled time.

Note that EMM's only pertain to encrypted content. Anything unencoded or analog wont care about EMMs. Channel mapping could also effect missing channels. Im currently not sure about whether that is carried in messages or part of the initialization of the card at the cableco or with fw updates.


----------



## bicker

I would assume that if some channels are missing, the cable company would send a 'HIT' to the CableCards, and from what you're saying that will sent an EMM immediately, with the cards in a state where they most surely would receive and process the entire message. However, the techs I had would always note that I had some channels in each tier, so perhaps they didn't have a 'HIT' sent, since from what they could see there wasn't a problem with authorization for any specific tier of service. I assume the EMM contains data for each specific frequency, rather than tier information, so that would be pretty sloppy logic on the parts of the techs, if that was indeed what they were thinking.

Many of my missing channels were in the analog range (22 of the 32 missing channels), but it's all digital service here, so I wonder if all digital, including basic cable, is encrypted content here. 

Channel mapping is an interesting issue. I didn't get new CableCards, so I assume that if that was the problem, I'd still have the problem, which I don't.

Is there a way to have been able to tell the difference between an unauthorized channel and a bad mapping? I saw just a black screen -- no "no signal found" warning and no "not authorized" warning. Does that indicate one of either of the two failure conditions?


----------



## SCSIRAID

bicker said:


> I would assume that if some channels are missing, the cable company would send a 'HIT' to the CableCards, and from what you're saying that will sent an EMM immediately, with the cards in a state where they most surely would receive and process the entire message. However, the techs I had would always note that I had some channels in each tier, so perhaps they didn't have a 'HIT' sent, since from what they could see there wasn't a problem with authorization for any specific tier of service. I assume the EMM contains data for each specific frequency, rather than tier information, so that would be pretty sloppy logic on the parts of the techs, if that was indeed what they were thinking.
> 
> Many of my missing channels were in the analog range (22 of the 32 missing channels), but it's all digital service here, so I wonder if all digital, including basic cable, is encrypted content here.
> 
> Channel mapping is an interesting issue. I didn't get new CableCards, so I assume that if that was the problem, I'd still have the problem, which I don't.
> 
> Is there a way to have been able to tell the difference between an unauthorized channel and a bad mapping? I saw just a black screen -- no "no signal found" warning and no "not authorized" warning. Does that indicate one of either of the two failure conditions?


If I attempt to tune a channel that I am not 'entitled' to... say HBOHD (which I dont subscribe to)... I get a black screen. The signal meter shows excellent signal strength though (94). I would imagine that a bad mapping would possibly result in zero signal strength while a good mapping with no authorization would be black screen and good signal strength.

The digital SD channels including the basic 2-98 are all encrypted here which means if the cablecard isnt working.. they wont work.


----------



## bicker

Okay, so if I understand correctly, that indicates my problems were specific frequency authorization issues. Whether the problems were that Comcast simply didn't resend the EMM that was needed (until days later) or that the S3 was mishandling the EMMs when spawned by Comcast HITting the CableCards is a mystery.


----------



## SCSIRAID

bicker said:


> Okay, so if I understand correctly, that indicates my problems were specific frequency authorization issues. Whether the problems were that Comcast simply didn't resend the EMM that was needed (until days later) or that the S3 was mishandling the EMMs when spawned by Comcast HITting the CableCards is a mystery.


I dont believe the S3 is involved at all with the EMM's.... totally managed within the cablecard as cablelabs doesnt want any external party to be able to spoof authorization. The S3 tunes the channel as indicated in the mappings and then 'displays' the output of the cablecard if the mapping says its encrypted. If the cablecard doesnt recognize it as entitled... then it outputs a black screen. Thats my assumption.


----------



## pigs_fly

Here's my experience about a Comcast installation in the Atlanta metro area.

Called Comcast customer support and requested two cablecards. I was told there would be a $14.95 fee to roll a truck, but no monthly fee for the cards, so that was good news.

Installer #1 arrives at the very end of the installation window, doesn't have but 1 cablecard (even though his work order clearly shows 2). So he has to drive back to the warehouse and get another. He returns an hour later, so we're now one hour beyond the promised time, and he hasn't even started working on the Tivo yet.

He gets the first card to work, but on the second card the MMI screen never appears (that's the screen with the data on it that Comcast needs to activate the cards). He assumes the card must be bad and tells me I'll have to set up a second appointment. Then he leaves and, despite my protests, takes BOTH cablecards with him, even the one that was working!

I call and set up appointment #2 for the next day. After waiting six hours and making numerous calls to Comcast to find out where he is, he is a no-show. We schedule another appointment for the next day. I get two $20 "inconvenience" credits from Comcast for the two botched appointments.

Installer #2 arrives. Can't get the MMI screen to come up for EITHER card. Manages to erase the cablecard on my plasma TV in the process. I try to get Tivo customer support on the line, but hold time is 35 minutes, and the cable guy won't wait. He leaves, and I have to set up a FOURTH appointment. I get another $20 "inconvenience" credit from Comcast.

Meanwhile, I finally get through to Tivo customer support, who suggests I call them the next time a cable installer comes. Uh, yeah, I just did that, but I had to hold for THIRTY-FIVE stinkin' minutes, and he left! Any other suggestions? They had me reset the Tivo in preparation for the next day's service call. 

Installer #3 arrives yesterday. He says, "Oh, yeah, I did one of these yesterday." I'm encouraged. He plugs in the first cablecard, the MMI screen pops up, and he calls in the info. Minutes later the card is working. He plugs in the second card, and the second MMI screen pops up. Another call, and the second card is working. He is in and out in under 30 minutes. I now have a fully functional Series 3!

So, was it resetting the Tivo that did it? Did the third installer finally arrive with good cards? Did the third installer just know what he was doing? Who knows. All I can say is that if I wasn't a big Tivo fan, that box would have been back at Circuit City days ago. Regardless of whether it's Tivo's fault or Comcast's, it's just too much of a hassle for the average person to miss three or four days of work to try to get a PVR activated.


----------



## tcompanion

WooT! My previous comcast experience has been expunged! You can indeed have a working TiVo S3 in Montgomery County, MD.

Comcast sent a capable fellow over yesterday - he was an employee and not a contractor - and said he'd done a TiVo S3 already. He indicated that the cable cards are failing more often than not - indeed he brought three cards, all new, all fresh firmware - and only one of them ascertained the required information - the rest coughed up rows of zeroes.

It was enough to get going though, and he promised to return Monday evening (!) with a 'big stack.' While we waited for things to happen, he said only about 3 in 10 cards are working - 4 of five failed outright for me. So much for Six Sigma making Motorola the premier electronics manufacturer, eh?

I've learned a couple of things:

1. Call TiVo for help, they seem to be really sharp - and can call corporate numbers in Philly and not local service when theres a problem - Corporate will dispatch someone with more specific instructions - like 'bring 2 cards'
2. Comcast Employees seem a bit more capable and affable and friendly than the contractors. (this is from a sample of six contractors and two employees in the last six months)


----------



## Gregor

tcompanion said:


> WooT! My previous comcast experience has been expunged! You can indeed have a working TiVo S3 in Montgomery County, MD.
> 
> Comcast sent a capable fellow over yesterday - he was an employee and not a contractor - and said he'd done a TiVo S3 already. He indicated that the cable cards are failing more often than not - indeed he brought three cards, all new, all fresh firmware - and only one of them ascertained the required information - the rest coughed up rows of zeroes.
> 
> It was enough to get going though, and he promised to return Monday evening (!) with a 'big stack.' While we waited for things to happen, he said only about 3 in 10 cards are working - 4 of five failed outright for me. So much for Six Sigma making Motorola the premier electronics manufacturer, eh?
> 
> I've learned a couple of things:
> 
> 1. Call TiVo for help, they seem to be really sharp - and can call corporate numbers in Philly and not local service when theres a problem - Corporate will dispatch someone with more specific instructions - like 'bring 2 cards'
> 2. Comcast Employees seem a bit more capable and affable and friendly than the contractors. (this is from a sample of six contractors and two employees in the last six months)


I've had much the same experience...Comcast employees are much more capable than the contractors who seemingly get paid by the call (whether successful or not).

Talking directly to the local office is a LOT better than the 1-800 drones.


----------



## zibbler

For people getting conflicting information about billing, I recommend reading over the bill carefully. I had an extra $5 HD charge and an extra $6.95 digital additional outlet charge on my latest cable bill. However, I looked over the full bill and there is some text (on the printed bill, it was close to the customer address information) that says additional cablecards are $1.50 for situations like a customer owned dual tuner PVR. I tried calling the local comcast # and got a lot of runarounds, but after calling 1800COMCAST, I was able to get someone to take off all the extra charges. In the end, I'm paying $1.50 extra per month more than I was paying before, but it could be worse.


----------



## Jason

The other day I noticed a $6.95 additional outlet fee on my bill, in addition to the $1.50 for the 2nd cablecard. This was completely different than what I had been told twice previously. So I decided to call to get it resolved.

At first the CS rep told me that the $6.95 was because I had a "3rd device" (the Comcast DVR), in addition to the 2 cablecards. So I told her that resulted in me being charged an additional $6.95 on top of the $9.95 I already paid for the DVR. And she said yes that's how the system is set up.

I asked to speak to a supervisor, who when I told her the same thing that I'm basically being charged now approx $17 for the DVR, said that no, the extra $6.95 is for the TiVo. WHAT?  So even if I return the Comcast DVR I will be charged $6.95 additional per month because th cablecards are installed in a TiVo. It just sounds like they are grasping at ways to justify the $6.95 charge. I also told the supervisor that this was the first time anyone had told me about the $6.95 charge, after I had already called three times previously. 

After she put me on hold for about 15 minutes, she came back and said that the $6.95 was for the DVR box and that $9.95 was for the DVR service. So if I return the DVR then it will just be the $1.50 for cablecards. Or if I just get a HD box it will be $5.00 plus the $1.50. I guess I'll be going to my local Comcast office tomorrow to return a DVR.

Are other Comcast customers being told the same thing? Seems pretty bogus to charge $6.95 for the box and then an additional $9.95 for the service.


----------



## Gregor

That sounds about right. I got one box free with HD service, but the DVR cost $9.95 extra


----------



## cxn

I called Comcast to setup a time to do the cable card install. They said the only additional cost would be $1.50/month for the second cable card.

The nice lady I spoke with knew what it was for as she has done 5 or 6 TIVO/Cable Card requests in the past couple of weeks. (SF Bay Area)

Looking forward to getting my new TIVO up and running.


----------



## 1283

Jason said:


> The other day I noticed a $6.95 additional outlet fee on my bill, in addition to the $1.50 for the 2nd cablecard.


Comcast is correct. Each additional digital device has the monthly $6.95 charge, whether it's a Comcast box or a S3 TiVo. If you add another S3 to your account, it would be additional $6.95 + $1.50 per month.


----------



## SCSIRAID

Jason said:


> The other day I noticed a $6.95 additional outlet fee on my bill, in addition to the $1.50 for the 2nd cablecard. This was completely different than what I had been told twice previously. So I decided to call to get it resolved.
> 
> At first the CS rep told me that the $6.95 was because I had a "3rd device" (the Comcast DVR), in addition to the 2 cablecards. So I told her that resulted in me being charged an additional $6.95 on top of the $9.95 I already paid for the DVR. And she said yes that's how the system is set up.
> 
> I asked to speak to a supervisor, who when I told her the same thing that I'm basically being charged now approx $17 for the DVR, said that no, the extra $6.95 is for the TiVo. WHAT?  So even if I return the Comcast DVR I will be charged $6.95 additional per month because th cablecards are installed in a TiVo. It just sounds like they are grasping at ways to justify the $6.95 charge. I also told the supervisor that this was the first time anyone had told me about the $6.95 charge, after I had already called three times previously.
> 
> After she put me on hold for about 15 minutes, she came back and said that the $6.95 was for the DVR box and that $9.95 was for the DVR service. So if I return the DVR then it will just be the $1.50 for cablecards. Or if I just get a HD box it will be $5.00 plus the $1.50. I guess I'll be going to my local Comcast office tomorrow to return a DVR.
> 
> Are other Comcast customers being told the same thing? Seems pretty bogus to charge $6.95 for the box and then an additional $9.95 for the service.


TWC here does the same thing... you pay 8.95 for a digital box and then a 6.95 DVR upgrade for a total of 15.90 per month per DVR.


----------



## kdmorse

_You can indeed have a working TiVo S3 in Montgomery County, MD._

Why yes, yes you can  (And on the first appointment today no less).

Or at least, it was working... I was getting exactly the channels I expected, including digital simulcast of channels 0-99 when he left today at 5:30pm. Both cards showed as subscribed. All was well. I don't know if it was rerunning guided setup, or what, but now things are odd.

I have more channels that I should. (ok, no complaints there).
0-99 are now Analog again (as they were before the cablecard install)
Both cablecards show as unsubscribed.

so close... so close... Will have to try a reboot or a reguided setup...

-Ken


----------



## goony

sbenfield said:


> Plus I hate losing shows 2x a month when it rains. So time to ditch the dish.


Must have been a poor dish install - my neighbors' cable is out more often and with a longer duration that my DBS has ever been. Only the very heaviest rains kill my signal and then it's only for 1-2 minutes, tops.


----------



## bicker

kdmorse said:


> Or at least, it was working...


That's really the biggest problem I see. If it was just a struggle to get things working and then they stayed working, that would be fine. But the fact that things we lose random channels (not whole tiers, just random channels) at random times, that's unacceptable. I cannot know that these problems are happening while I'm on vacation, for example, and I cannot continually bring the cable company out to my home, just for them to charge me for the privilege of saying that the CableCards are okay and the signal is okay, etc.


----------



## astb533

I picked up my Series 3 last Saturday at the Escape store on Halsted here in Chicago last Saturday. I wasnt planning on spending the money for a Series 3 till Christmas (little gift to myself) but when they had 1 left in stock, I decided that Christmas would come a little early this year  

Anyway, called Comcast and scheduled a Cablecard install for Friday, 8am-12pm window. Spent most of the week reading over the Comcast Cablecard horror stories on the boards and prepared myself for the worst. I was not disappointed

Took the day off on Friday and waited for the Cable tech to show up. He finally showed up at 11:59am (of course) and, shocker, didnt have any Cablecards with him and a blank work order. Apparently the tech who was supposed to come called him and asked if he could sub on the job. He had no idea why he was here, what a cable card was, or what a Tivo Series 3 was. I also think he was a contractor, not a Comcast employee, but I didnt ask Anyway, after letting him know exactly how unimpressed I was with the situation, he finally called in dispatch and his supervisor agreed to bring 2 cards from dispatch, but that took about an hour. 

Anyway, his supervisor came in with the cards (Motorola, 4.21 firmware) and said he had done a few installs and said it shouldnt be a problem. I started to feel better, until the supervisor said he had to leave to take care of other scheduled appointments, but gave verbal instructions to the tech on what to do. Basically told him to take down the serial numbers, host & data IDs and then call the #s in to dispatch. Supervisor also said it could take up to 5 hours for the channels to come in after they were activated (I realized this sounded contrary to every Cablecard success story I had read about). Anyway, the tech called in the numbers but I never got the 161-4 errors. I decided to just sign the work order and let the tech leave (as he was pretty much useless) figuring as long as I had the cards and the #s, I could deal with customer support myself if the cards didnt activate after a few hours. Long story short, they didnt activate, I didnt get ANY channels, and any of the correct information I read about on the Conditional Access screen. Multiple calls to Comcast customer support accomplished nothing except scheduling a truck roll for Saturday afternoon. One rep took my info and told me I would get a call from the escalation group that handled Cablecard problems Saturday morning (that call never came).

Anyway, part II, the Comcast tech came out on Saturday in the middle of the appointment window. He was an actual Comcast employee, very nice and helpful. Said he hadnt done a Tivo Cablecard install, but had done several in regular TVs. He was excited to see the box and said his brother was interested in getting one. He even asked for copies of the install instructions to take with him when he left (I was feeling pretty good at this point). Anyway, he came out with 2 new cards (both Motorola 4.21s), wrote down the serials, handed them to me and let me drive. He even called dispatch and handed me the phone and let me read the #s over the phone. It took a while but I was talking to the tech on the phone, read the serials, host & data IDs and saw the 161-4 errors on both cards. A few minutes later, the channels appeared (except HBO, Encore, etc). At this point, I felt great and figured it might just take a little longer for the premiums to appear. I decided to let the tech go (he had been here for an hour and had 3 more apts that afternoon). I was concerned about HBO, etc so I managed to convince him to give me the # that he had called to read in the info in case there were any problems. 

After a few hours of no HBO and not seeing the proper messages on the Conditional Access screen, I decided to call the # he had given me. A tech answered and asked for the Job number which I had on the work order. She said Tech # xxx? and I said yes. I never claimed to be the tech, just verified the # was correct.. ;-) Anyway, I said the cards werent picking up HBO and she tried a few things (got a couple more 161-4s) but nothing worked (still no HBO), then transferred me to another guy who was supposed to be more knowledgeable about Cablecards. He tried to remove HBO and re-add to the account to see if that would work. That cause my high-def box (in bedroom) to restart & re-download information. The high-def box never worked after that great Anyway no dice on Sat evening. Called again Sunday morning and finally talked to someone who clearly knew what they were doing. First I asked to verify the Cablecard numbers and found out that one of the Data IDs was entered improperly. He then said the account wasnt set up properly (something about wrong place settings). He fixed both of those errors, sent 2 cold hits to the cards and voila.. they finally worked. The HD cable box, however, still would not work but no big deal, I called regular customer support, told them my box had somehow lost all of its channels, and was told I could trade in the non-working box at the local equipment office for a new one (which I am planning to do this AM). 

Long story short, countless hours wasted with Comcast this weekend, but finally a working Tivo Series 3.. The HD picture from the Tivo is amazing Somehow, through all of this, I am now getting Showtime and Starz which I have not subscribed too. I guess Ill wait and see if I get charged for them on the next bill.. If they dont disappear and I dont get charged, Ill just consider it a little gift from Comcast for all of my pain and suffering.

My advice to new S3 owners awaiting CC installs, read all the posts on this board and get yourself as familiar with the process as you can. Most likely, you will be more knowledgeable than the tech who comes to your house. Write down the serial #s of the cards yourself before they get put in the Tivo and then also write down the pairing information (host & data #s) from the screen and listen to the tech read them over the phone. If he screws them up, let him know and ask him to have the tech on the other end read back the #s to verify. It is still possible for the person on the other end of the line to mis-type but try and limit all the points of error that you can control. Also, dont let the tech leave until you are getting all of your channels. If they try and tell you it will take up to 5 hours for the channels to show up then make them give you a number to call if it doesnt work. 

Hope this story helps someone.


----------



## nove531

I had 2 cable cards installed on Friday, 10/6. After several reboots and re-hits from Comcast, they both seemed to be working perfectly on the evening of Monday, 10/9. I set up my season passes and everything seemed to be working. I noticed on Saturday that for Thursday, 10/12 two of my shows only partially recorded. I thought that was bizarre, but shrugged it off (I had a back up on an S2, just in case, so no worries about missed shows). Then, when I went to watch something that recorded correctly, in the middle of playback the "To Activate This CableCard, please Call Comcast at...." popped up. It was very strange. When I hit Clear to exit that screen, it brought me to my "To Do" list. Why would it bring me there, of all places? I had to go back to my "Now Playing" list and select my show again. After a few more minutes of watching my show, the "To Activate...." screen popped up again? Now, I got angry. I called Comcast and had them re-hit my cards again, and so far so good. After I thought about it for a while, I remembered that when I started watching my recorded show, I had to reset my 30 second skip. I then realized that I received an update on Thursday morning. Could this be why my shows didn't record correctly and why I had to re-hit my cards again to make that screen stop popping up? Will this happen EVERY time we get an update? Has anyone had this happen to them?


----------



## debbie6754

If I install 2 cablecards but don't have a cable box, will I get HD when watching live TV?


----------



## gastrof

debbie6754 said:


> If I install 2 cablecards but don't have a cable box, will I get HD when watching live TV?


The Series 3 can't work with a cable box.

That's what the cards are. Miniature cable boxes that let the Series 3 (or any other CableCard device) tune digital cable channels.

If your Series 3 has cable cards, you'll be getting digital cable channels. That's what they do.

You'll have to subscribe to your company's digital package, tho'.

Everything the Series 3 gets after that will be what's in the digital cable package, whether you're recording, or just watching live.

To watch those channels in High Def (those that ARE in High Def), you'd need an HD television. Otherwise, you're just watching a downconverted version of those channels.


----------



## 1283

gastrof said:


> You'll have to subscribe to your company's digital package, tho'.


not for braodcast HD channels


----------



## gastrof

c3 said:


> not for braodcast HD channels


True enough.

Even WITHOUT the cable cards, the Series 3's digital tuner should be able to tune in local "OverTheAir" digital channels that are carried by the cable system.

Again, whether you'd get high def out of those depends on whether or not the channel is broadcasting in HD. Otherwise, you're just getting Standard Def, in digital format.


----------



## kdmorse

Obvious if you think about it - but worth noting.

There is a *world* of difference between the quality of folks you talk to when you call early afternoon on a weekday, and when you call at 11:45pm sunday night.

Sunday Evening: - after a long description of the problem.

"I'm sorry, cablecards are impossible to manage remotely, we have to send a tech out for any changes"
"No, we cannot hit them remotely, or initialize them remotely, it's just not technically possible"
"And how could we, using what, Microwaves? Wireless? The cablecards aren't even connected to the system!"
"Cablecards are truly inferior technology, as we can't see them, touch them, or in any way alter them from the office"

I could not convince that man otherwise, and he claimed there wasn't anyone else there.

Monday Afternoon: After mentioning my lineup wasn't quite right.

"I just refreshed the programming on all your devices, by sending a hit to your digital cable box, and your two cablecards"

"A hard init? I don't know, lemme look... (all of 5 seconds). Yes, I can send a hard init to both cards from this menu"

Of course I'm at work - and can't tell if anything helped, but at least I talked to someone with a clue.

-Ken


----------



## btwyx

Someone here noted that the new price of $1.50 for the second cable card was printed on their bill, so I went and looked at the online version of the bill. (This is the second bill I've got, and I haven't even had cable for a month.) It was printed on there as well, so I just rang them up and asked them about it. ("I'm being charged $6.95, when your bill says I should be being charged $1.50.")

After being a bit non-plussed by this, the rep looked it up, and found the new rate, asked if I had a TiVo (by name) and then applied it to my bill back dated to whenever they introduced the new billing code. $1.50/month for the card I can be happy with, it seems fair.

I also asked him about some missing credits. There was the (pitiful) $20 credit for them turning up late. It seems that had only been "approved" after they'd sent out the second bill. Approval for credits seems to be a bit of a hazard at Comcast. I'd spoken to someone previously about an install charge, she'd happily removed it, then it didn't show on my bill. The rep said it had been dissaproved, which I think is really ****ty customer service.

I was still arguing that I'd been told the install would be free and no one had ever said anything different, and also he looked up the code and found it was for an advanced box installation, which I don't have. So he submitted the credit again, and said he made sure to make notes as to why. So it seems not only should you get you rep to agree to a credit, you have to make sure they make sufficient notes that its not taken back later.


----------



## shady

I've just got off the phone with Comcast about my bill. I'm really nervous now. I actually got through to someone straight away, however the whole process took 40 minutes!!!!!

I was querying the $1.50 charge for "TiVo Digital Access".
This, apparantly was the charge for the second cablecard. Apparantly, the Comcast's definition of free (as per FAQ) is different to everyone elses.

The second query was the additional "Digital Addl Outlet" at $6.95.
At first he told me that if he disabled it, then my 2nd cablecard would not work. I wasn't satisfied with this, and questioned him why I should pay for a 2nd outlet when I only have 1 TV .... you know the rest.

Anyway, after what seemed like an age on hold while he talked to "an expert" he came back and said he'd removed the charge, and the warning he got was an error in the system and that everything would be okay.

I asked specifically "Are you 100% sure you haven't disabled the service to either of my cablecards?" and of course he told me that my cablecards would not be affected. 

I really really really hope I'm not posting again in this thread when I get home from work :|


----------



## kdmorse

Update:

Talked to a nice couple of folks at comcast, who noted some non-descript things might be wrong. After a random sequence of re-init, re-hit, and removing/reinstalling both cards to get their serial number - both cards are subscribed again.

Will keep an eye on them...

-Ken


----------



## ThreeSoFar

Third visit today, in three weeks. This is getting ridiculous, as it's still not right.

* He brought NO cards, despite my stating the record indicate they bring them.

* Got one working, but he was NOT following the directions. Pushing things when they said to wait.

* Second failed miserably. Took the one out of the TV, which failed even worse. 

* He took a brand new one from the truck (that was for a later install that day), and it got CLOSE to working. Saw the 164-1 error (first time ever), then "rekey", then "subscribed", but still not working on a bunch of channels. 

* This was over three hours in, and he wound it up. Took out the second, said he'd come back later with another guy.

* Came back after 6 with the other guy, but had just finished an install where the NOC COULD NOT BE reached at that hour and so he couldn't do anything.

* Scheduled for first thing tomorrow with a different guy that is supposed to know cable cards better.

* I don't believe it for a second.

Comcast Baltimore ABSOLUTELY SUCKS.

Do we have the Comcast CEO's email?


----------



## pjpereira74

I had my cc install today. It was pretty painless, but I got scared when the tech showed up. 
Well, he got here and asked me if I needed 1 or 2 cc. I knew I was in trouble at that point. I asked him how many tivo cc installs he has done and he said he had never even seen a tivo 3. He only had 1 cc so he had to go back to got 1 more, the benefits of living 5 blocks from the central office. After he got back he put both cards in at the same time. I told him to activate 1 card at a time, but he put both cc in and said his buddy at the office told him to do both at the same time. It took about 3 minutes before the gray cc 1 mmi screen appeared with all the information. He called up the office gave all the information for cc 1 and in about 30 seconds got the 161-4 error. The screen immediately went to the mmi screen for cc2. After he sent the second set of numbers and got got the 161-4 error for the second cc, I cleared out of that screen and tested some of the premium channels on both tuners, all was good. 
Well, the tech left and I ran the guided setup again. I think that took longer then the entire install time. A side note, The tech on the phone the installer was giving the information to, told him to next time to do 1 cc at a time. I guess she had done quite a few tivo installs and installing both cc at the same time causes allot of errors. I guess I just got lucky. 
I feel for all does people that can't get there tivo's to work for a week. That's what I was expecting, but it actually went painless. This is my first tivo and absolutely love it. I wasn't going to buy a series 3 until the price went down, but I just couldn't take the constant lockups on the 3412 dvr from comcast anymore.


----------



## KenS3

My cablecard install went quite smoothly, more smoothly than I'd expected after reading this site (although I had lots of helpful info from here printed out as reference, and that helped). I'd installed the S3 on Friday with analog basic cable (moved the wire from my old SONY TiVO), and it picked up the 8.0.1b update over the weekend. Maybe that helped too.

Installer (a contractor, I think) showed up. Not only did he have both cablecards, he had spares in the truck. He'd not done an S3 before, but he was familiar with cablecards. He took the "instructions for installer" sheet, and read it carefully. He asked about doing both cards at once, and when I said it could be done, but doing them separately seemed to cause fewer problems, he decided he didn't want to avoid the second call to Comcast badly enough to risk that.

Call waiting times (at about 5 PM) were only a couple of minutes on his three calls.

Card #1 worked the first time (Motorolla card w/ comcast label and 4.05 firmware).

Card #2 didn't (generic motorolla label with 4.21 firmware). Never got the 161-4 error. Test channels showed no channels to test. This was after an "init" (which the guy on the phone did without prompting, rather than doing a simple "hit"; I provided a speakerphone for the tech, so I got to listen to both sides of the conversation).

He suggested getting a new card from the truck. I said "let's wait a bit first". While he stepped out for a cigarette, I played with the TiVO and found that the cablecard status screen showed no authorization for card #2, but did show #1 as authorized.

When he came back in, I showed him the screens. He immediately called Comcast, and after a bit of verifying numbers on the card, which were all correct, the guy on the phone realized that card #2 was somehow associated with a different town's system than card #1 (despite both being associated with my account and on the same work order). I'm on the Milford system, card #2 was having its "init" sent to Taunton (about 20 miles away). Once he corrected card #2 and initialized it again, we saw the 161-4 and test channels worked.

Maybe not all those "bad" cards are really bad; they might just have data-entry problems in some database.

After checking a few non-basic channels (I have Digital Classic now) and HD channels, he left. Total time: 45 minutes.

I then re-ran Guided Setup, and stepped through the whole channel lineup to verify that they all worked (and tested a number with both tuners, though not all). All looks good, hopefully it will stay that way (fingers crossed).

And then I watched one program in HD that I'd seen last week on the old TiVo in SD, and I count every penny I spent worthwhile. Not that that's a surprise. 

BTW, my bill shows a 2.75/mo charge for the second card (none for the first) and no "second outlet" fee. I plan to watch the monthly bill closely for a few months...


----------



## 1283

c3 said:


> The technician came, put two cards in at the same time, called in to activate both at the same time, and left in about 10-15 minutes. He told me that I was his 5th TiVo installation today. No problem so far.


Today I called Comcast to add digital classic ($10/month) to my limited basic service. I probably won't keep it long term, but I just want to see if my CableCards really work with service changes, and they definitely are!


----------



## winpitt

I'm in the Pgh PA comcast area - formerly Adelphia.

I'd like to get a TiVo S3 in spite of the ridiculously high price, however....

Comcast today said (in addition to the install charges) that I would pay $5.50 per cablecard per month - a total of $11 per month. 

Add that to the TiVo monthly charges and the TiVo purchase price, and it's ridiculous. $799 for the unit, $299 special for 3 yrs service, $11 per month for Comcast cablecard fees adds up to $41.53 per month for the first 36 months. That's on top of the programming costs.

Though I'd REALLY love to get an S3 and could easily afford it, I can't stomach the idea of overpaying to such a huge extent. I guess I'm going to go with DirecTV. I've had 3 SA8300HD DVRs from Adelphia/Comcast for the last 18 months. The unit has just finally overwhelmed my patience and I was really hoping TiVo would be at least marginally reasonable.


----------



## ThreeSoFar

winpitt said:


> I'm in the Pgh PA comcast area - formerly Adelphia.
> 
> I'd like to get a TiVo S3 in spite of the ridiculously high price, however....
> 
> Comcast today said (in addition to the install charges) that I would pay $5.50 per cablecard per month - a total of $11 per month.
> 
> Add that to the TiVo monthly charges and the TiVo purchase price, and it's ridiculous. $799 for the unit, $299 special for 3 yrs service, $11 per month for Comcast cablecard fees adds up to $41.53 per month for the first 36 months. That's on top of the programming costs.
> 
> Though I'd REALLY love to get an S3 and could easily afford it, I can't stomach the idea of overpaying to such a huge extent. I guess I'm going to go with DirecTV. I've had 3 SA8300HD DVRs from Adelphia/Comcast for the last 18 months. The unit has just finally overwhelmed my patience and I was really hoping TiVo would be at least marginally reasonable.


You might want to look for a lifetime you can transfer. Buy a lifetime for $300, $199 to transfer it to a new S3, then NO monthly TiVo fees ever. (Lifetime transfer offer good through December 2006.)

I sold one of my lifetime's to a guy that did that for $300. (Just the sub--not the hardware--he didn't want that.)


----------



## worachj

I called 1-800-COMCAST to schedule a service call to install two cable cards in my Tivo. I told them the installation was for a Series 3 Tivo. I was quoted $15.49 for the truck roll and 1st cable card installation, and another $13.95 for the second cable card installation. Ive made three different calls and have been quoted three different prices for cable service, but the installation charges are the same. So

Are other people getting charged $29.44 for the installation of two cable cards?


----------



## SCSIRAID

worachj said:


> I called 1-800-COMCAST to schedule a service call to install two cable cards in my Tivo. I told them the installation was for a Series 3 Tivo. I was quoted $15.49 for the truck roll and 1st cable card installation, and another $13.95 for the second cable card installation. Ive made three different calls and have been quoted three different prices for cable service, but the installation charges are the same. So
> 
> Are other people getting charged $29.44 for the installation of two cable cards?


In TWC Raleigh its $43 PER Cablecard.....


----------



## 1283

worachj said:


> Are other people getting charged $29.44 for the installation of two cable cards?


For me, it's $15.99 for installation (both, not each), and $1.50 per month for both cards.


----------



## ThreeSoFar

worachj said:


> I called 1-800-COMCAST to schedule a service call to install two cable cards in my Tivo. I told them the installation was for a Series 3 Tivo. I was quoted $15.49 for the truck roll and 1st cable card installation, and another $13.95 for the second cable card installation. Ive made three different calls and have been quoted three different prices for cable service, but the installation charges are the same. So
> 
> Are other people getting charged $29.44 for the installation of two cable cards?


No. I've never been charged for a cable truck roll in my life. Installs and mods to service are always free.

Maybe just a Maryland thing?


----------



## winpitt

ThreeSoFar said:


> You might want to look for a lifetime you can transfer. Buy a lifetime for $300, $199 to transfer it to a new S3, then NO monthly TiVo fees ever. (Lifetime transfer offer good through December 2006.)
> 
> I sold one of my lifetime's to a guy that did that for $300. (Just the sub--not the hardware--he didn't want that.)


Had no luck with that, and TiVo told me that they wouldn't transfer it anyway. They said they're going to start enforcing that the lifetime is only good for the original purchaser and cannot be transfered.

So, between TiVo and Comcast I'm scheduling DirecTV for an install I guess.


----------



## 1283

winpitt said:


> They said they're going to start enforcing that the lifetime is only good for the original purchaser and cannot be transfered.


What??? Lifetime subscription is tied to a specific unit (other than promotions), but it can be transferred to other people for infinite number of times.


----------



## Maeglin

It was agonizing trying to get an installer out here (3 reschedules over 1.5 weeks because no one showed), but once she arrived the install went very smoothly. This was her 4th S3 install, and knew exactly what she was doing. She arrived a few minutes after the start of the window, we got both cards installed (Motorola v4.21) and the numbers called in, then a few minutes later the first one gets hit (161-4 error) then the other one. Test Channels worked beautifully after that, even for the premium channels I'm subscribed to. 

I think the problem with no one showing has a lot to do with Comcast seriously underestimating demand for CableCARDs in this area. Only 1-2 people are trained in doing those at all, and those that are seemed only to be trained on a basic level, and had to learn more as they went along. The installer that came today even learned something here... every S3 user she'd been working with so far had gone through Guided Setup before checking the channels, when that was never needed. She wasn't aware of the Test Channels option before, but she is now 

I'm currently crossing my fingers that they'll continue to work as well as they are now.


----------



## winpitt

c3 said:


> What??? Lifetime subscription is tied to a specific unit (other than promotions), but it can be transferred to other people for infinite number of times.


Just repeating what TiVo told me over a phone call approximately 2 hours ago.


----------



## ThreeSoFar

Baltimore City Comcast install: Success after fourth visit in three weeks

Took Monday AND Tuesday off this week. Baltimore can only do CableCARD installs on weekdays. Yesterday, only one card took and they did not bring any extra (despite my saying they should when making the appointment).

Yesterday, they scheduled me for a call today but with no time window. Guy finally showed at 4pm. He let me take the reins, saying it was his first TiVo CableCARD install. I heard the guy on the other side of the phone ask if there's an auto program option. I said "it's working on that in the background", with enough authority that the guy here said "looks like it's doing something, we're going to wait."

timeline:
0:00 stick in second card
01:30 (90 seconds that is) MMI screen popped up
02:00 while waiting, test channels showed a few working, not all
04:00 161-4 error
04:15 test channels said "no channels available" for a bit
05:30 then all came in just fine
(Times are just my guess--emphasized to him there are a couple stages we need to just wait (as I had previous visits, but this time it worked).

I asked him to wait while I made sure the other card still worked 100%.

He liked my DLP. He's got an old 50" projection HDTV and is looking for something flatter. All the guys that have come out have been very nice. It's obviously a problem at the corporate level within the install/service department. OTJ training ("this is my first CableCARD install") seems to be all they're getting, and that while they're in the customer's home without anyone that has done one previously.

Had a lot of time to kill, so called 1-800-COMCAST, let it go to corporate, she confirmed my "all day" appointment was on record (good to hear as had only verbal until then). Complained about the 3 week delay in getting this right and she recommended a one month credit. Likely it will go through. She was very nice.

ETA: Times on the timeline


----------



## jfh3

ThreeSoFar said:


> Baltimore City Comcast install: Success after fourth visit in three weeks


Congrats!

Amazing how clueless some of the local cable entities are - this really isn't rocket science.


----------



## Omnius

I was trying to get my bill cleared up and have failed so far. I'm waiting for a call back from a supervisor. Comcast will NOT budge on their charges. They want $6.95 each per card, and a $5 HD fee each per card. So, that is $23.95 PER MONTH to use the TiVo that I OWN, compared to $9.95 a month to use THEIR DVR.

I have had it. If they don't make it right soon, I am going to cancel every single Comcast service I have (which is a lot).

Anybody here know for a FACT that they are not being charged an additional outlet for each card, and are not paying a $5 HD fee per card? If so, would you mind PMing me your contact information so I can provide it to the Comcast rep as an example of how the account is supposed to be set up?

EDIT: I forgot to mention, this is after being told by multiple people at Comcast that there would be NO CHARGE for both cable cards when I initially called about getting them.


----------



## jfh3

Omnius said:


> I was trying to get my bill cleared up and have failed so far. I'm waiting for a call back from a supervisor. Comcast will NOT budge on their charges. They want $6.95 each per card, and a $5 HD fee each per card. So, that is $23.95 PER MONTH to use the TiVo that I OWN, compared to $9.95 a month to use THEIR DVR.


Search earlier in this thread - someone posted the Comcast corporate response.

The $5 fee is already included in the $6.95 and you don't need one HD fee per card.


----------



## btwyx

You might also want to try complaining to your franchising authority, this is supposed to make them think more clearly.


----------



## retired_guy

shady said:


> I've just got off the phone with Comcast about my bill. I'm really nervous now. I actually got through to someone straight away, however the whole process took 40 minutes!!!!!
> 
> I was querying the $1.50 charge for "TiVo Digital Access".
> This, apparantly was the charge for the second cablecard. Apparantly, the Comcast's definition of free (as per FAQ) is different to everyone elses.
> 
> The second query was the additional "Digital Addl Outlet" at $6.95.
> At first he told me that if he disabled it, then my 2nd cablecard would not work. I wasn't satisfied with this, and questioned him why I should pay for a 2nd outlet when I only have 1 TV .... you know the rest.
> 
> Anyway, after what seemed like an age on hold while he talked to "an expert" he came back and said he'd removed the charge, and the warning he got was an error in the system and that everything would be okay.
> 
> I asked specifically "Are you 100% sure you haven't disabled the service to either of my cablecards?" and of course he told me that my cablecards would not be affected.
> 
> I really really really hope I'm not posting again in this thread when I get home from work :|


When they got my second cable card working (after three scheduled visits spread over eight days), everything looked great on the TiVo. But the next day, I found that the Series2 DVD recorder I have attached to a STB generated blank screens for the recordings I'd asked for. After some testing, I determined that the installation of the second card had resulted in Comcast deactivating my STB.

I called Comcast and they told me that they could activate my STB, but it would inactivate my second cable card. They said I'd have to pay $6.95/month to get the cable cards, for which I'm paying $1.50/month, and the STB active. I said my plan provides a free STB, which they checked and agreed to. But their system forced them to charge for the cable cards and the STB. They said they'd escalate the issue to management and would have to put the $6.95 charge in to get everything working agian. They said I'd get a call as to what the resolution was. All is working well, the extra $6.95 for digital access showed up on my latest bill, but, of course, nobody called me. Net. I'm saving $9.95-$1.50 = $8.45 on my Comcast bill by replacing the Motorola 6412 with the Series3.


----------



## 1283

retired_guy said:


> They said I'd have to pay $6.95/month to get the cable cards, for which I'm paying $1.50/month, and the STB active. I said my plan provides a free STB, which they checked and agreed to.


Comcast is correct. Without S3, your STB is included as a part of your service. If you add S3, it's $6.95 for an additional digital outlet (with one CableCard), and $1.50 for the second CableCard ("TiVo special"). If you return the STB, they'll take out the $6.95 additional outlet charge.


----------



## Jason

retired_guy said:


> When they got my second cable card working (after three scheduled visits spread over eight days), everything looked great on the TiVo. But the next day, I found that the Series2 DVD recorder I have attached to a STB generated blank screens for the recordings I'd asked for. After some testing, I determined that the installation of the second card had resulted in Comcast deactivating my STB.
> 
> I called Comcast and they told me that they could activate my STB, but it would inactivate my second cable card. They said I'd have to pay $6.95/month to get the cable cards, for which I'm paying $1.50/month, and the STB active. I said my plan provides a free STB, which they checked and agreed to. But their system forced them to charge for the cable cards and the STB. They said they'd escalate the issue to management and would have to put the $6.95 charge in to get everything working agian. They said I'd get a call as to what the resolution was. All is working well, the extra $6.95 for digital access showed up on my latest bill, but, of course, nobody called me. Nry. I'm saving $9.95-$1.50 = $8.45 on my Comcast bill by replacing the Motorola 6412 with the Series3.


Comcast told me the same thing the other day. In order to have another box besides my S3 TiVo with 2 cablecards, it would cost $6.95 + whatever the normal box/service is. When I initially set up service there was no mention of this fee, but all the reps and supervisors that I have spoken to since then have said that there is no way around the fee. They did agree to credit me the $6.95 monthly fee for a year since that's what I was initially quoted.


----------



## ydkj0022

Omnius said:


> I was trying to get my bill cleared up and have failed so far. I'm waiting for a call back from a supervisor. Comcast will NOT budge on their charges. They want $6.95 each per card, and a $5 HD fee each per card. So, that is $23.95 PER MONTH to use the TiVo that I OWN, compared to $9.95 a month to use THEIR DVR.
> 
> I have had it. If they don't make it right soon, I am going to cancel every single Comcast service I have (which is a lot).
> 
> Anybody here know for a FACT that they are not being charged an additional outlet for each card, and are not paying a $5 HD fee per card? If so, would you mind PMing me your contact information so I can provide it to the Comcast rep as an example of how the account is supposed to be set up?
> 
> EDIT: I forgot to mention, this is after being told by multiple people at Comcast that there would be NO CHARGE for both cable cards when I initially called about getting them.


In Everett, WA (north of Seattle) I just received my latest statement yesterday. It shows the addition of two CableCARDs (I picked them up myself at their Redmond, WA office and then installed them myself), but there are no additional charges on my account that I did not have before the CableCARD installation.

I haven't checked to see if the STB I had as part of my digital package still works. I disconnected it from the living room when I got the Series 3, but I did have plans to move it to my bedroom and connect it to another Series 2 I own.


----------



## btwyx

c3 said:


> Comcast is correct. Without S3, your STB is included as a part of your service.


So why does their FAQ says that a cable box is free?

"Comcast is happy to provide you with a Digital Cable box at no additional charge for your primary cable outlet.*"

Not only is it free, they're happy that its free.


----------



## 1283

btwyx said:


> So why does their FAQ says that a cable box is free?
> 
> "Comcast is happy to provide you with a Digital Cable box at no additional charge for your primary cable outlet.*"
> 
> Not only is it free, they're happy that its free.


If the STB is the primary outlet, then TiVo becomes an additional outlet with $6.95 outlet fee.


----------



## winpitt

btwyx said:


> You might also want to try complaining to your franchising authority, this is supposed to make them think more clearly.


I'm a member of my Franchise Authority. It has no effect. Comcast is too big and frankly ignores Franchise Authorities. It will only get worse if any of the proposed state or federal changes to state-wide or national franchise agreements are passed.


----------



## bicker

And that's because, in our society, we overwhelmingly put pro-business officials in office. We talk a good game, wanting things to be consumer-focused, but that's all it is, just talk. If people really wanted such consumer-focus, we'd still have a regulated telephone industry, cable services and fees would be completely regulated, etc. We want as close to a free market as we can get, because we know how well that pads our retirement accounts, which we're far more concerned about than whether or not Fred down-the-block has to pay a little more to watch his NFL games.


----------



## winpitt

bicker said:


> And that's because, in our society, we overwhelmingly put pro-business officials in office. We talk a good game, wanting things to be consumer-focused, but that's all it is, just talk. If people really wanted such consumer-focus, we'd still have a regulated telephone industry, cable services and fees would be completely regulated, etc. We want as close to a free market as we can get, because we know how well that pads our retirement accounts, which we're far more concerned about than whether or not Fred down-the-block has to pay a little more to watch his NFL games.


Can't agree with you there. In some cases deregulation has resulted in lowered costs to the consumer. Frankly, the telephone industry costs are cheaper than h3ll now. There are other associated problems, but cost to the consumer is not one of them. Todays world is a global economy and having everything regulated is not the answer. It cannot work any longer. Has nothing to do with your or my investments. Bottom line is that people want things cheap.


----------



## bicker

I wouldn't consider that a disagreement -- no question that in some cases deregulation has resulted in lowered costs to the consumer. Indeed, that's how the concept is sold to the general public, and it is more true than not. The issue here though is dictating *how *those lower costs are to be charged for. In essence, which customers get to pay a little more versus which customers get to pay a little less. Telling a cable company that they have to charge a certain way, for certain things, isn't going to pass muster.


----------



## sammick

Are the cards unit specific--must I call comcast to install them in a replacement Tivo unit?


----------



## rvt100

Got my HD3 on Tuesday and called 1-800-COMCAST to schedule an appointment (central NJ) and was told that the don't have CableCards and don't know when they are going to get them. This morning I went to the Comcast office (East Windsor, NJ) and was told the have been out of CableCards for "a couple of weeks" and didn't have any idea when they would receive some. I was also told that when they got the cards I would have to schedule an appointment and couldn't install them myself.


----------



## SCSIRAID

sammick said:


> Are the cards unit specific--must I call comcast to install them in a replacement Tivo unit?


In most cases yes... there have been some reports of some systems that dont require pairing. You can plug them in and try but I expect that you will need to have the cableco re-pair them to the new box. They may take the numbers from you over the phone or they may require a service call. I would follow the tivo installation instructions except do both (but one at at time) and then call cableco with the numbers.


----------



## Gregor

rvt100 said:


> Got my HD3 on Tuesday and called 1-800-COMCAST to schedule an appointment (central NJ) and was told that the don't have CableCards and don't know when they are going to get them. This morning I went to the Comcast office (East Windsor, NJ) and was told the have been out of CableCards for "a couple of weeks" and didn't have any idea when they would receive some. I was also told that when they got the cards I would have to schedule an appointment and couldn't install them myself.


Call Comcast's corporate office in Philadelphia and complain. Folks here have done so and have reported good results.


----------



## SMcCormack

My install was last Saturday (10/14) the install went fine. The install didn't exactly follow what was on the installer sheet (THe TiVo didn't quite respond the way the sheet said it would) so it caused some confusion for me and the installer but he'd done a few before (4 that week alone) and after hitting each card once and waiting for them fully initialize they were working. Interestingly although I have 2 cards I only saw one 161-4 error. So after everything was working I took the POS Moto 3412 box (aka st-st-st-stutter central) back to the comcast office and exchanged for a standard box.  I have 2 moto cards with 4.21 on both

For those that are interested in the billing situation here's how my bill appears to have come out: (I am using comcast's recent activity feature on the website to see what I am being charged)

I am being charged $1.50 per card ($3.00)
The one time install charge ($15.99)
Then a change of service charge (probably for the return of the DVR $1.99)
They also credited me for the return of the DVR (DVR+HDTV)

So it would appear because I have digital service that includes a cable box I get a (standard) digital box for free and that the HDTV fee applies ONLY to the HD cable box NOT HD service itself, which appears to be the case as 4 days later HD is working fine on the TiVo. It would also appear the cablecards do not cause an additional outlet charge either.

The rep at the cable office said the same thing to me when I returned the DVR. He said that my package includes a standard box and that having the box would not generate additional charges (ie it would not count as an additional outlet) and that not having it wouldn't save me any money so I figured my roommate could enjoy digital cable too  He also said the HDTV charge was "tied to the box" and since it was bundled on my bill with the DVR (and has been refunded) I wouldn't have to pay that charge regardless of what the TiVo was getting from the cards.

All told I save about $6 a month on my cable bill and have a TiVo! Not a bad situation IMHO


----------



## tome9999

SMcCormack said:


> All told I save about $6 a month on my cable bill and have a TiVo! Not a bad situation IMHO


Cool! In about 10 years the Tivo will have paid for itself 

-Tom


----------



## kcl

Ok, got my two S3 boxes last week and had the cable guy come out to install the 4 cable cards last Sat. This was close to the first one in the area, and the service tech said that just a few days prior there had been an internal session on how to install the S3 Tivos. The rev level of all of the cards was 4.05.

After close to 2 1/2 hours and the support of three other folks 'back at the office', only one of the four cards was fully working. That one was getting all of the extended HD channels, while the other 3 were only getting the 'local' channels in HD. All other channels were ok, but I don't have any premium channels and couldn't check those. The state of the good card was 'Subscribed', while the other 3 were 'CA Disabled'. The tech raised the white flag and a supervisor was scheduled to come out Monday morning to try and finish the install. Note that the 161-4 error was never received.

Monday morning the supervisor called, got some verifying information, spent some time insuring everything was set up ok back at the office, and then came out to the house (at about 9:30 am, which was nice). Apparently the services were not 'layered' correctly (something about my existing high-speed internet was layered first and should have been last, whatever that means). We pulled all of the cards and reinstalled based on the Tivo 'instruction to installers' sheet. (What a concept; follow the instructions. ) Got the 161-4 error on the first card, and after a few minutes all of the channels were correct. Did the same with the other three cards with the same results, and in about 1/2 hour everything was running.

This may have been stated earlier in the thread, but the paperwork showed that there was only 1 host ID per S3 unit, while there is in fact a separate ID for each card. That may have been a problem, too. Also, as indicated elsewhere, the state apparently doesn't go to 'Subscribed' until you actually go to the 'Test Channels' selection and access a channel that is in your subscription.

All in all, things didn't go too badly for a 'bleeding edge' installation.


----------



## doctorscott

I chatted online with Comcast 3 weeks ago in Baltimore, and was quoted $5 month HD access, $5 charge one-time for Cable card, and a $17 install fee. 

Today I was setting up a new install and was told the CCard cost $66.95 (if I wanted to buy it) or I could pay $4.95 a month, in addition to the installation fee and the monthly HD service fee. I referred to my previous discussion 3 weeks ago, that I had implemented (but the technician of course showed up without a CC, only a STB which I specifically stated I did not want). 

It seems from most the Comcast CC discussions on this board that there is NONE or minmal charge for the Cable Card itself, NO monthly fee, and an installation fee for the CC, and a monthly fee for the HD service.

Has anyone heard of renting the CC or purchasing it outright like this.


----------



## mdreuben

I have a total of four Comcast digital devices in my home. Two digital boxes (HD) on other TV's and the two cable cards that are in the S3. I'm in Bay Village Ohio - Comcast, recently sold out to Time Warner (but still getting Comcast labeled invoices)

My recent invoice after the install showed no charge for the cable card install, and and 3 charges of $5.99 per month for all the additional digital receivers after the first one that is part of the digital services package.

Does this sound right? I have no way of knowing, as these are the most aggravating people in the world to talk to! Somehow they are always right. I wish I could always be right.


----------



## nobaboon

I spent 4.5 hours with two comcast techs (3rd party I think) that were relatively unfamiliar with the proces. They took the card out of my tv, put it in the tivo, and it worked... I insisted that they had to call and update comcast records because it was in a new host, but they took most of the channels working (not premium) as being a sign all was good. Secondary card did not work, after 4 diff cards were tried. Eventually they went home, defeated, and I called comcast tech support.

...

Ask to speak to someone that specializes in cable cards. I called after hours, and they told me someone would get back to me. An hour later or so, someone that actually knew what was up called, that had been dealing with S3s for weeks now (he said). He went through and verified all the numbers, made the changes. excellent. I'd recommend just sending the cable guys home if they can't get it working right away, and make the phone call to comcast yourself.


----------



## The TiVo Dude

mdreuben said:


> I have a total of four Comcast digital devices in my home. Two digital boxes (HD) on other TV's and the two cable cards that are in the S3. I'm in Bay Village Ohio - Comcast, recently sold out to Time Warner (but still getting Comcast labeled invoices)
> 
> My recent invoice after the install showed no charge for the cable card install, and and 3 charges of $5.99 per month for all the additional digital receivers after the first one that is part of the digital services package.
> 
> Does this sound right? I have no way of knowing, as these are the most aggravating people in the world to talk to! Somehow they are always right. I wish I could always be right.


That sounds right - other than the free install....shhh... 

There s/b a monthly charge for each device - it doesn't matter to Comcast whether it's a STB or a cable card, or a analog box. There is an extra charge for a DVR as that's in addition to the digital box.

You results may vary - and apparently they do from reading the posts here. But that's how it has been explained to me.

As far as installation - some Comcast offices hand out cards, others will only provide them with a truck roll accompanied with an "installation charge." The "installation" (other than sticking the cards in your S3) basically consists of the installer calling customer service and reading numbers. The installers have no equipment that allows them to test the card or troubleshoot it. If it doesn't work (not always obvious before they leave) the only option is to initiate another truck roll and replace it.


----------



## jcddc

An update on my Washington DC install experience:

I just received my first bill after the successful TiVo installation earlier this month (everything continues to work fine).

I was charged $20.95 for the install, $10 for the two cable cards, and $6.95 for an additional digital outlet.

I called Comcast about the last charge, since I had not been told about it by the customer service agent whom I spoke to when I set up the installation. The new Comcast agent at first had some trouble understanding that I was inserting two cards into one device. He then claimed that, if he removed that charge, I would stop receiving channel information for the digital channels.

I wasn't willing to dispute the point further. I am disappointed to receive different information from different agents.


----------



## ggraves

Thanks for this thread!

This is my Comcast experience in Lower Merion, PA, a suburb of Philadelphia.

Sunday - I called 1-800-COMCAST because I had read it, rather than the local office. The person seemed very polite and knowledgable, even about the TiVo 3. She said I could go to the local Comcast office and pick 2 cards up, no problem.

Tuesday - I walk into the local Comcast office and ask to pick up two cablecards for my new TiVo Series 3. I am politely informed that I can't do that and that 1-800-Comcast is wrong. I stand there and schedule an appointment for Thursday between 9 and Noon. While I am there I ask if many of these boxes have been installed. They say no, but they pull out an info sheet from Comcast, with a TiVo sheet attached and assure me they all about them.

Thursday - I get everything ready for the Comcast visit. I pull systems, remove the ancient Comcast HDTV converter - which essentially never worked - make space in the rack and hook up the Series 3 beginning at about 8:45. About 9:30 there is a rap at the door and it's the installer. I ask how many Cablecards he brought with him... 3. Uh-oh. Anyway he looks at things a minute and then goes outside to climb the utility pole outside our house. Since we already have Digital Cable and Cable Modem services, I wonder what he could possibly need to climb a pole for. Well he doesn't tell me so I may never know. 

He comes back into the house and has a conversation with somebody on his Nextel phone about Red cards and Green cards. It seems that he had taken "all the green cards on the shelf, 3"... hmm. (Could Comcast actually be testing these things.) Then he screws around with the connections a bit... cuts a couple of my existing pieces of coax into bits and makes a new cable and then we're ready for the Cablecards.

Cablecard1 is inserted, and recognized very quickly - I was expecting a 3-minute wait, but it seemed much faster than that. He calls his office, gives the number and get the 161-4 error. He has them push it again. Then he inserts the second card and go through the same process, including the 161-4 and the repush. And tada! It all works.

Before the cable guy leaves, he shows me the paper that he has from Comcast and TiVo. This is his first install of these boxes. He is happy (up to this point he was pretty abrupt in his responses) and so was I. 

And the cableguy goes away. Everything works.

Now for activation.

I call the TiVo activation number and (again thanks to the forums here) I ask about my Series 1 lifetime subscription. Because I bought the Lifetime Subscription in December 2000, I am eligible for the one-time upgrade to a new box. I thought about that years ago in the Series 2 days, but there didn't seem to be enough benefit to the Series 2 to use the "once in forever" upgrade. Now with the price of the new plans, there most certainly is. I guess I'll will this one to my kids someday.

The picture is great, and the format switching is worderful. I have a 4:3 Sony XBR which switches automatically from full screen to wide-screen when it sees a hi-def signal. That never worked before and we always had to swich the aspect ratios manually, which nobody else in the household could do. Now it's truly automatic, so the wife actually watch HD. Now I have to get a new optical audio cable to get 5.1 sound out of the box... a weekend project.

So, up to this point at least, everything has gone extremely well and I am pleased after reading all the horror stories that it did.

Thanks for posting all the priors. The problems others encountered helped me immensely. 

George Graves


----------



## MikeMacMan

From everything I have read on this thread, it sounds like everyone is getting the true "Comcastic!" experience. I am not looking forward to getting CableCards from Comcast for my S3.


----------



## mdreuben

MikeMacMan said:


> From everything I have read on this thread, it sounds like everyone is getting the true "Comcastic!" experience. I am not looking forward to getting CableCards from Comcast for my S3.


I would think that this forum is where most of us go when we have problems - therefore the reports of installs are going to be skewed towards the bad experiences.

Other than a delay in receiving cable cards, my experience was a 10 minute visit from a Comcast contractor and a perfect ending. I'm loving my (slightly expensive) TiVo experience


----------



## bicker

MikeMacMan said:


> From everything I have read on this thread, it sounds like everyone is getting the true "Comcastic!" experience. I am not looking forward to getting CableCards from Comcast for my S3.


I received excellent service from Comcast. They went above and beyond, came out several times to try out new CableCards, followed the TiVo directions to the letter, did their own research to try to help. Comcast did everything that I could reasonable expect them to do, yet the S3 still didn't work reliably.


----------



## ThreeSoFar

bicker said:


> I received excellent service from Comcast. They went above and beyond, came out several times to try out new CableCards, followed the TiVo directions to the letter, did their own research to try to help. Comcast did everything that I could reasonable expect them to do, yet the S3 still didn't work reliably.


Then TiVo should take it back for a refund/exchange, I would think. Especially if some of Comcast's "research" was with TiVo trying to get it to work.

Frankly, though, I suspect the box is just fine. And if that's the case, this is not so much evidence of Comcast's excellent service but of them sucking horribly. If that's the case, that is.


----------



## yizzung

Thought I would add my experience on top of the pile here... I set up my S3 last week with Comcast. They showed up with 2 cable cards (6 hours late, but that's another story) and shoved them both at the same time. The guy had never done an install but had "heard of some issues". Few minutes go by and nothing happens after he has the main office "hit" the cards. The young lady on the phone says that it can take up to 48 hours for the "hit" to register. Not what I wanted to hear and I couldn't find any other reference of this in these boards. (Plus, I'm impatient.)

After about four hours, one of the tuners/cards started to work. The other card only got basic cable and some HD (no premium). I called back to Comcast to see what they recommended. The girl on the phone hit the cards again. Nothing new. She told me that it was not true that they needed 48 hours and recommended that I set up an appointment to replace the faulty cable card. I had to fly out of town for work so I could not do this yet. I checked again the following morning before my flight and the "bad" card still did not work.

When I got home last night (five days later) both cable cards worked. After doing absolutle nothing, the other card finally woke up somehow and began working.


----------



## rvt100

Gregor said:


> Call Comcast's corporate office in Philadelphia and complain. Folks here have done so and have reported good results.


I called Comcast corporate in Philadelphia on the 17th and while getting responsive, courteous and even returned phone calls I still can't get an answer as to when cards will become available.

*Are these the same cards that are used to power-up TVs? Anyone else experiencing the "yes we have no bannas" response? *


----------



## Gregor

rvt100 said:


> I called Comcast corporate in Philadelphia on the 17th and while getting responsive, courteous and even returned phone calls I still can't get an answer as to when cards will become available.
> 
> *Are these the same cards that are used to power-up TVs? Anyone else experiencing the "yes we have no bannas" response? *


There is only one version of cablecard.


----------



## bicker

ThreeSoFar said:


> Then TiVo should take it back for a refund/exchange, I would think.


Absolutely, and there was no problems along those lines. The CSRs were professional and effcient, both at TiVo (for the service fee) and Circuit City (for the product).


----------



## bicker

yizzung said:


> When I got home last night (five days later) both cable cards worked. After doing absolutle nothing, the other card finally woke up somehow and began working.


I had the same experience, and then it stopped working again a few days later.


----------



## mportuesi

I ordered a TiVo Series 3 directly from Tivo this morning, because I finally decided I can't pass up the offer to transfer Lifetime from my S2 unit.

I called Comcast (via the 800 number listed on the website, for my zipcode in San Francisco). They were very clueful about Series 3 and CableCARD.

I said, "I have a TiVo Series 3. It's the new model with high definition, and I'd like to get CableCARD service". 

The customer rep on the other end came back with, "Yes, you need high-definition CableCARD service. The first card is free, the second is $1.50 per month. Is that all right?" 

"Perfect."

"Hold on just a moment will I update your account to add the high-definition CableCARDs." Two minutes of silence.

"Okay, I have someone who can come out tomorrow between noon and..."

At that point, I told her the unit hadn't arrived yet. So she offered some other days. When I found out they came out on Saturdays, I asked for Saturday November 4 (weekend after this one) for them to come out and do the installation. That will certainly allow enough time for the S3 to arrive.

We need to have the TV "three feet from the wall", and have an adult on hand for the cable tech.

So far, so good. It's pretty smooth sailing with Comcast so far.


----------



## jendotnet

I am being charged $23.99 per card for installation, even though they're going into the same box. There seemed to be no negotiating that. No monthly charge, though... 

My complaint letter to Comcast will explain the rest of my experience:
========================================================
I just acquired a new HD Tivo, which is a dual-tuner, HD-capable DVR. The unit requires two CableCards to decode the digital channels.

I called customer service to request these cards.

The service agent began by noting that I had been a customer for over six years and that I had an excellent payment history, for which he thanked me.

I then explained what I needed for my new Tivo box. The service agent asked me to re-explain my need to his boss, so I did.

His boss told me that if I needed something for Tivo, I needed to call Tivo, not Comcast. I explained again that I needed CableCards for the tuners for the 

Tivo, that my Tivo service was separate. He argued that they install CableCards for HD televisions, but that I must be mistaken in what I was requesting. 

So I read the instructions that came with the Tivo to him, which clearly stated that I must call my cable company to get CableCard decoders. 

I must have spent a full five minutes arguing that I knew what I was talking about; I was told that he had never heard of it after years with Comcast. 

Finally, he put me on hold. When he came back, he said that he had found some information about it and that I needed two CableCards - exactly what I had 

asked for originally!

This was a VERY frustrating experience. The supervisor I spoke with seemed condescending and assumed my ignorance without checking.

When I was FINALLY told I could schedule a service call for the installation, I was told that the first available appointment was over a week away. 

And to top it all off, the agent then tried to upsell me to phone service! After treating me this way, it seems pretty bold to think I'm ready to purchase 

additional services from Comcast.


----------



## loughlin

Comcast in Atlanta

Tech showed up last week and said he could only install the cable card in the TV and not in the Tivo. When I made this appointment I specifically had written in the order that I needed two cable cards for a Tivo S3. I sent the tech away and called Tivo and Comcast. Tivo said they had lawyers that handled this but that I should try Comcast further before going that route. Made another appointment with Comcast. The Comcast guy on the phone said there was nothing in the order for a Tivo with two cable cards. I could tell he was lying but I did not pursue this. Second appointment was supposed to be today and I got a call this morning from Comcast saying they are out of cable cards. Made another appointment for next week.

Does anyone know what the government regulatory authority is for cable? Seems like since the government grants the cable company a monopoly (which makes no sense), somehow the government should hold them accountable. 

Pat


----------



## winpitt

loughlin said:


> Comcast in Atlanta
> 
> Tech showed up last week and said he could only install the cable card in the TV and not in the Tivo. When I made this appointment I specifically had written in the order that I needed two cable cards for a Tivo S3. I sent the tech away and called Tivo and Comcast. Tivo said they had lawyers that handled this but that I should try Comcast further before going that route. Made another appointment with Comcast. The Comcast guy on the phone said there was nothing in the order for a Tivo with two cable cards. I could tell he was lying but I did not pursue this. Second appointment was supposed to be today and I got a call this morning from Comcast saying they are out of cable cards. Made another appointment for next week.
> 
> Does anyone know what the government regulatory authority is for cable? Seems like since the government grants the cable company a monopoly (which makes no sense), somehow the government should hold them accountable.
> 
> Pat


In Georgia at this point I don't believe you have yet gotten shafted by a state-wide franchise agreement. That means that you have a local Franchise Authority. You need to call your city/town/municipal offices and ask who is the contact for your Franchise Authority. They will be non-paid board members appointed by your council. They will have direct contacts with your local cable provider (MSO). Get them involved and you will get better feedback - assuming you're not in a currently transitioning community (involved in the Comcast/Adelphia/TW deal).

A couple notes: Your cable provider is not a monopoly really. Franchise agreements are by law non-exclusive. That means that as many providers as wish to can compete in your area. They choose not to because the cost of rolling out additional infrastructure leeches away margins when they need to share subscriptions. Most franchise authorities would love to have as many providers as possible.

Second, if either a state or federal franchise agreement is ever passed in GA or the US, you will no longer have representatives who can directly touch your providers. The proposed federal legislation puts that oversight into the FCC - but establishes not a single person or dollar to actually do it.

Prior to the Adelphia/Comcast/TW deal, we had some pretty good success in monitoring our provider. We reviewed service calls and requests on a monthly basis and were able to assist our residents. About 3 years ago the FCC removed cable delivered broadband from under the provisions of the Franchise Agreement. As a result, we lost the ability to help residents with service and quality related broadband issues. The FCC has never, ever responded to a single complaint from any of our residents since then.

Food for thought.


----------



## btwyx

loughlin said:


> Does anyone know what the government regulatory authority is for cable?


The FCC, but they say talk to your local franchising authority in the first place.


----------



## Georgia Guy

mportuesi said:


> I ordered a TiVo Series 3 directly from Tivo this morning, because I finally decided I can't pass up the offer to transfer Lifetime from my S2 unit.
> 
> I called Comcast (via the 800 number listed on the website, for my zipcode in San Francisco). They were very clueful about Series 3 and CableCARD.
> 
> I said, "I have a TiVo Series 3. It's the new model with high definition, and I'd like to get CableCARD service".
> 
> The customer rep on the other end came back with, "Yes, you need high-definition CableCARD service. The first card is free, the second is $1.50 per month. Is that all right?"
> 
> "Perfect."
> 
> "Hold on just a moment will I update your account to add the high-definition CableCARDs." Two minutes of silence.
> 
> "Okay, I have someone who can come out tomorrow between noon and..."
> 
> At that point, I told her the unit hadn't arrived yet. So she offered some other days. When I found out they came out on Saturdays, I asked for Saturday November 4 (weekend after this one) for them to come out and do the installation. That will certainly allow enough time for the S3 to arrive.
> 
> We need to have the TV "three feet from the wall", and have an adult on hand for the cable tech.
> 
> So far, so good. It's pretty smooth sailing with Comcast so far.


Maybe I need to move to SF. 
Here in Atlanta burbs, at first they had no clue what I was talking about. Finally, they quoted me $15 install, plus $6.99 PER card per month.
Then they told me 2 weeks before they could get to me. Maybe I shouldn't, but I'm expecting the worst when they finally do show up.


----------



## JanS

Hi All,

I am beyond thrilled. Both CableCards are working completely now!!!! The Comcast tech left a few minutes ago.

I had the original two cards installed into my S3 around some 4 weeks ago. And all this time one card worked completely and appeared properly provisioned (I think is the term). This was CableCard2. The other card, CableCard1, was never quite right. It would get the analog channels, the HD locals, but no digital channels, nor any HD premium (most notably 720 FSN-HD).

So, today's Comcast visit netted me a new card and a card hit. Now I get all channels on BOTH cards.

Interesting things I've noticed so far:

1) the firmware on the new card (in CableCard1 slot) is 4.21. The other card, CableCard2 is at firmware version 4.05.

2) the TiVo Conditional Access screen has more info under the 4.21 f/w level then the 4.05 level. It lists that there's DES encryption now.

3) the fact of the cards being on different f/w revs seems to have NO negative impact at all on the TiVo. 

4) the physical cards themselves match now in terms of the colour and the artwork(?), etc... The old "bad" card had a very worn appearance and had stuff rubbed out on it. It looked pretty dogged. Both cards, that work, are newer looking cards. But indeed that old beat up red card had id'd itself to have version 4.05 of the firmware, which is the same version of the original "good" card.

5) a message that isn't seen on the cards with 4.05 f/w is now seen on the new one with 4.21 and that is on the pairing screen is has the msg "The CacleCARD considers the Host to have only one-way RF capability). That makes sense given that the cards (and service from Comcast is only one direction, i.e. no VOD, no interactive ability). That's at least what I assume the msg means..

6) this time the MMI (the term used here..) or at least that spinning wheel screen, it never appeared. The TiVo seemed to make NO notice that the card was being "re-hit"... I.e., I didn't see any thing happening on the TiVo screens.. I had the TiVo pointed to the pairing screen of the card being replaced (CableCard 1) while the tech and I were waiting on the "re-hit". After he waited on the radio for a response back from the person on the office side, he got her attention and she verified that the card had indeed been re-hit. So, it was then then I went into the "test channels" screen and found that my previosuly missing channels now appeared. Yeah!


So, bottom line, the new card made the difference. So, *maybe* the old card was indeed defective. I had tried to get the card "re-hit" over the phone without a truck roll. This netted NO difference. But even then I suspected that the problem was all at the headend side and not the card itself. But at any rate the new card and it being re-hit has solved my problems... So, I'm an even happier TiVo and Comcast customer now. Hopefully no problems going forward now. And all HD Sharks games will be waiting on the TiVo and no grey screens with empty recordings..

Now if all the audio dropout problems were magically gone... 

Cheers,
--jans

p.s. this time I did get the oft-mentioned 161-4 error this time either when the TiVo recognized the card on insertion or at the time of the "hit" on the new card (I don't recall exactly). But, I had never gotten that before that I can recall.


----------



## Georgia Guy

JanS said:


> Now if all the audio dropout problems were magically gone...


Sure do HOPE so....let us know if there is any improvement.


----------



## Maeglin

loughlin said:


> Tech showed up last week and said he could only install the cable card in the TV and not in the Tivo. When I made this appointment I specifically had written in the order that I needed two cable cards for a Tivo S3. I sent the tech away and called Tivo and Comcast. Tivo said they had lawyers that handled this but that I should try Comcast further before going that route. Made another appointment with Comcast. The Comcast guy on the phone said there was nothing in the order for a Tivo with two cable cards.


I think the local area Comcast is just royally confused more than anything else. The tech that (finally) came out in my case said that she had 2 CableCARD installs that day, including mine... the earlier one had TiVo on the order when it was for a TV, and mine was the other way around. Fortunately, she had a spare when she came to my house.

There was otherwise no problem with the install... not only would she install in a TiVo, but knew exactly what she was doing.


----------



## jtkohl

Arlington, MA (Boston): The first installer here showed up yesterday with 3 cards. He said he'd done S3 TiVos before, but he didn't quite follow the directions. Put two cards in pretty quickly, went to look at their pairings. One card showed the initial "call the cable company" screen after a few minutes. The other card showed "no information", then something like "failed to load pod:///xx/xx" on the pairing screen. This card never worked right--it would cycle between the two states.
The third card got a 161-1 error.
So after fiddling around and hoping the 2nd card would get its brain in order, we gave up and he left me with just one CC in use, and an appointment for today.
Today's tech popped in the new card, left the pairing screen up, and in a couple of minutes it put up the "call your cableco". He called the office, got disconnected (poor Nextel reception), called back, they hit the card (161-4) and voila.

All done now. 

Business office quoted free for 1st cablecard, $2.75/mo for the second, and install fees of $15.65 and $14.40 respectively.


----------



## Adams61

I called last week to schedule an appointment to have my cable cards installed. The guy came Monday morning and was very polite but he wasn't familiar with tivo and couldn't get the cards to work. He said someone else would come Tuesday to do it. Tuesday someone called and said they were still checking into it and would come another day this week. This morning I was called and told that my Comcast office's billing does not support cable cards for tivo but might be able to next summer. I was offered dvr's from Comcast. When I mentioned pursuing it further, the guy said he was the operations manager and he didn't know how I could pursue it further. I called the Comcast office in Philadelphia and asked for an executive assistant like I had read about on these boards. The lady that I spoke with didn't seem to know much about it..she said maybe they don't have the cable cards in stock. I explained that I was specifically told that it can't be done since their billing doesn't support cable cards for tivo. She took my info and said someone would call me back today but I never heard anything else. What should my next step be?


----------



## wackymann

jtkohl said:


> Business office quoted free for 1st cablecard, $2.75/mo for the second, and install fees of $15.65 and $14.40 respectively.


I was charged the exact same amounts for my cable card install and monthly digital access fees. They must have standardized the CC fees in Massachusetts. It's funny to read how different they are around the country.


----------



## SCSIRAID

Adams61 said:


> I called last week to schedule an appointment to have my cable cards installed. The guy came Monday morning and was very polite but he wasn't familiar with tivo and couldn't get the cards to work. He said someone else would come Tuesday to do it. Tuesday someone called and said they were still checking into it and would come another day this week. This morning I was called and told that my Comcast office's billing does not support cable cards for tivo but might be able to next summer. I was offered dvr's from Comcast. When I mentioned pursuing it further, the guy said he was the operations manager and he didn't know how I could pursue it further. I called the Comcast office in Philadelphia and asked for an executive assistant like I had read about on these boards. The lady that I spoke with didn't seem to know much about it..she said maybe they don't have the cable cards in stock. I explained that I was specifically told that it can't be done since their billing doesn't support cable cards for tivo. She took my info and said someone would call me back today but I never heard anything else. What should my next step be?


Call Tivo support and tell them you need help getting cablecards. They will get on the phone with you and the cableco


----------



## Adams61

SCSIRAID said:


> Call Tivo support and tell them you need help getting cablecards. They will get on the phone with you and the cableco


Thanks, SCSIRAID!


----------



## ufo4sale

How do I find out where my local Comcast office is?


----------



## 1283

ufo4sale said:


> How do I find out where my local Comcast office is?


For me, it's on my monthly statement.


----------



## Georgia Guy

c3 said:


> For me, it's on my monthly statement.


For me, it's a PO Box. Looking up numbers in the phone book, it looks like my closest Comcast office is 30 miles away.


----------



## MJedi

After 4 calls to Comcast, 3 tech visits, and 2 bad cards, I finally have both tuners working. I'm so happy and relieved.  Now to cancel DTV... and dispute some charges on my Comcast bill.


----------



## debbie6754

I am on the phone with Comcast in Union, NJ right now. I have been on the phone for 20 minutes. They have told me that -

-they are out of stock on cablecards and have no idea when they are coming in

-they do not support Tivo. Cablecards are not compatible with Tivo. They will not install cablecards in Tivo.  :down: 

I asked them flat out of they refuse to give me the cablecards. They said they would give me the cards. I have to install them myself (should be no big deal). They said they won't work. They said they would be activated in the office before they are delivered.

Has anyone eslse experienced such nonsence?


----------



## MScottC

debbie6754 said:


> I am on the phone with Comcast in Union, NJ right now. I have been on the phone for 20 minutes. They have told me that -
> 
> -they are out of stock on cablecards and have no idea when they are coming in
> 
> -they do not support Tivo. Cablecards are not compatible with Tivo. They will not install cablecards in Tivo.  :down:
> 
> I asked them flat out of they refuse to give me the cablecards. They said they would give me the cards. I have to install them myself (should be no big deal). They said they won't work. They said they would be activated in the office before they are delivered.
> 
> Has anyone eslse experienced such nonsence?


 Let them know that Comcast of Jersey City seems to support CableCards in TiVo just fine. My wife is watching HBO in HD thru the TiVo as we speak.

Scott


----------



## debbie6754

Well, after being on the phone for a very long time, the women came back on and apologized to me. She called the install/repair guys and asked them and they told her that in fact they do support Tivo. She was upset that Comcast had not given any of this info to her. The repair guys admitted to having a few cablecards stashed away which they offered to me. So, so far, so good, they are coming on Wednesday. Tivo due today.  I will be so glad when all of this is over.


----------



## Adams61

SCSIRAID said:


> Call Tivo support and tell them you need help getting cablecards. They will get on the phone with you and the cableco


Update: I called tivo and we had a conversation with my comcast office. They are still saying they do not support tivo cable cards even though the tivo tech explained the FCC guidelines. The tivo tech took all of the information and gave me a case number. She said she would send it to the tivo corporate office and I should hear something within 5 business days.


----------



## SCSIRAID

Adams61 said:


> Update: I called tivo and we had a conversation with my comcast office. They are still saying they do not support tivo cable cards even though the tivo tech explained the FCC guidelines. The tivo tech took all of the information and gave me a case number. She said she would send it to the tivo corporate office and I should hear something within 5 business days.


This should be interesting.... keep us informed...


----------



## donnlewis

Howard County, Maryland. Called Monday, appointment scheduled for Thursday... Tech took 20 minutes to install two SA branded cable cards. Both worked first try. 10 of the 20 minutes he was on hold, so my experience was quite good in all respects.


----------



## ah30k

I just got a call from Comcast asking me if I would mind taking a short survey regarding my recent Digital Cable service addition.

SURE!!!

Comcast: How would you rate the installation on a scale from 1 to 10? 
Me: *How about a 1! Any more questions?*

Never been so happy to take a survey in my life!


----------



## rvt100

Adams61 said:


> Update: I called tivo and we had a conversation with my comcast office. They are still saying they do not support tivo cable cards even though the tivo tech explained the FCC guidelines. The tivo tech took all of the information and gave me a case number. She said she would send it to the tivo corporate office and I should hear something within 5 business days.


The best bet is to call back to Comcast Philadelphia and ask for Executive Assistance , tell your story and then ask that person for their direct line. If your experience is like mine, the executive assistant will pass the problem off to a busy field person who may or may not get the job done. If the field person drops the ball you should go back to the executive assistant via their direct line and even if you get their voice mail. Leave a detailed message. They will then bug the field person until your problem is solved. Worked for me, only took three voicemail calls to the executive assistant till the field person solved my problem.

I think the executive assistant is measured by the number of unhappy customers they satisfy.


----------



## Adams61

rvt100 said:


> The best bet is to call back to Comcast Philadelphia and ask for Executive Assistance , tell your story and then ask that person for their direct line. If your experience is like mine, the executive assistant will pass the problem off to a busy field person who may or may not get the job done. If the field person drops the ball you should go back to the executive assistant via their direct line and even if you get their voice mail. Leave a detailed message. They will then bug the field person until your problem is solved. Worked for me, only took three voicemail calls to the executive assistant till the field person solved my problem.
> 
> I think the executive assistant is measured by the number of unhappy customers they satisfy.


Thanks for the tip. I did call an executive assistant Wednesday. She said someone would call me back that afternoon but I never heard from anyone. That's why I called tivo. I wish I had gotten the name of the executive assistant. I think I'll try calling again tomorrow.


----------



## MJedi

Question. I currently only subscribe to Digital Plus. If I want to add one of the premium channels (HBO or Cinemax), are they just going to turn on something on their end? Will it affect the CC's? Will I need another initialize and hit? Thanks in advance.


----------



## hiker

MJedi said:


> Question. I currently only subscribe to Digital Plus. If I want to add one of the premium channels (HBO or Cinemax), are they just going to turn on something on their end? Will it affect the CC's? Will I need another initialize and hit? Thanks in advance.


As I understand it, they will send what's called an EMM to authorize additional channels. The EMM is just an update to the authorization list on the cablecard.


----------



## SCSIRAID

hiker said:


> As I understand it, they will send what's called an EMM to authorize additional channels. The EMM is just an update to the authorization list on the cablecard.


"Entitlement Management Message"


----------



## winpitt

OK, Comcast was out yesterday to install a CC in my Toshiba DLP. After about 2.5 hours, determined that the firmware for the Toshiba needed to be upgraded in order to support correct functionality of the CC. They called Toshiba who concurred. Toshiba is to send the new firmware next week, and Comcast will be back out. The firmware of the Toshiba seems to be about 5 major revisions out of date. 

Comcast tested the exact CC in their device at my location and it came up OK.


----------



## MJedi

hiker said:


> As I understand it, they will send what's called an EMM to authorize additional channels. The EMM is just an update to the authorization list on the cablecard.


So it shouldn't "de-initialize" the card? Or I won't need to request a hit again?


----------



## hiker

MJedi said:


> So it shouldn't "de-initialize" the card? Or I won't need to request a hit again?


You shouldn't have to do anything except ask them to add whatever package you want and the channels should be viewable shortly thereafter.


----------



## bugsmom

UGGGGGGGGG...spent the whole day waiting on my cards (after 2 week wait for install).....my original time was 8-11...guy showed up at 2:20...with 2 cards...of course one did not work and have a reschedule for tomorrow.....the 2 guys left at 4:40.....this is in Atlanta...OVER IT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## N7TB

Was going to order an S3, but with Comcast and reading all the hassles with them and the Cablecards, I think I best wait for awhile to purchase the S3. Almost bleeding edge technology right now. I would think Tivo would be leaning pretty hard on the Cable companies to get their acts together, because right now, lack of technical knowledge/support by comcast is costing Tivo business.


----------



## ThreeSoFar

N7TB said:


> Was going to order an S3, but with Comcast and reading all the hassles with them and the Cablecards, I think I best wait for awhile to purchase the S3. Almost bleeding edge technology right now. I would think Tivo would be leaning pretty hard on the Cable companies to get their acts together, because right now, lack of technical knowledge/support by comcast is costing Tivo business.


This is wise, IMO.

If you have a lifetime, though, I'd go ahead and get the S3 unit now, get lifetime transferred to it.

Let it sit, or use it without CableCARDs for a while if you want--to let your local Comcast shop stop sucking so bad with the new technology.


----------



## Georgia Guy

Finally Comcast showed up. Had my S3 almost 3 weeks and today was the 1st available time for Comcast. I'd been running it with antenna and basic cable until today. Good HD from the antenna, but with some audio dropouts.

The cable guy was great....very knowledgeable. He was not a subcontractor. I asked if he'd done any S3's and he said probably 15, or so. I already had the Tivo on and he immediately started writing down the appropriate numbers, then inserted card #1. It showed up on the cc screen and he called it in. The person who answered his call told him the entire computer system was down and that she couldn't help him until it came back, maybe today, maybe not, call back later.

He looked at me and said "I don't trust her, I'm calling my supervisor directly".
Well, he did, and the super. told him the system was NOT down and proceeded to do the init. My cable guy said to his supervisor "Yeah, she claimed it was down, and you know who I'm talking about...we need to have a pow-wow about her". He told me "She's busy talking on her personal phone, and doesn't want to be interrupted by us field guys".

Next, his super. wanted to do both cards at once, and my cable guy said, no, these new Tivos come with a cc instruction sheet, and they say that the cards must be done one at a time, so that's what we need to do. (He had not even glanced at the Tivo instruction sheet I had on the tv, so he really had done 'em before).

Only problem came next. Everything seemed to be going according to plan, but when the message came up saying "Acquiring channels, please wait" it took almost 25 minutes for that to happen. Amazingly, he was more patient than I was, so we waited. He said its normally only a few minutes for the process.
Well, it finally worked, but on the "test channels" screen we only had a small smattering of channels. He told his super. to hit it again. The next hit got the card running correctly. He did the 2nd card and it worked immediately after init. 

We went thru the channels on both cards and everything was there, HD and all.
When he was leaving he said if I had any trouble at all with the cards to give him a call. He said don't call the Comcast number...they are very uninformed about the cards. He gave me and his own Comcast office number and his cell number. He also gave me his supervisor's direct line number and said his boss could always get hold of him. Super guy who really knew what he was doing. 

All-in-all, even with the minor scares, a pretty smooth installation. I was very impressed. It took almost exactly an hour, but that included the first call to the lazy person (his words), and the unusually long wait for the channels to show up. Got there at 11:45 and left at 12:46.

After he left, I ran another guided setup, and it worked perfectly. Went thru and deselected all the unwanted channels, then set up some season passes. Tonight we watched 3 shows that it recorded. All were beautiful HD and all looked perfect, with no audio dropouts either.

I am very very pleased and relieved that I avoided most of the horror stories I have read here. Maybe the long 2-3 week wait I had to endure turned out to be a blessing in disguise... they now have some experience and things are getting done right.


----------



## ThreeSoFar

Georgia Guy said:


> Finally Comcast showed up. Had my S3 almost 3 weeks and today was the 1st available time for Comcast. I'd been running it with antenna and basic cable until today. Good HD from the antenna, but with some audio dropouts.
> 
> The cable guy was great....very knowledgeable. He was not a subcontractor. I asked if he'd done any S3's and he said probably 15, or so. I already had the Tivo on and he immediately started writing down the appropriate numbers, then inserted card #1. It showed up on the cc screen and he called it in. The person who answered his call told him the entire computer system was down and that she couldn't help him until it came back, maybe today, maybe not, call back later.
> 
> He looked at me and said "I don't trust her, I'm calling my supervisor directly".
> Well, he did, and the super. told him the systems was NOT down and proceeded to do the init. My cable guy said to his supervisor "Yeah, she claimed it was down, and you know who I'm talking about...we need to have a pow-wow about her". He told me "She's busy talking on her personal phone, and doesn't want to be interrupted by us field guys".
> 
> Next, his super. wanted to do both cards at once, and my cable guy said, no, these new Tivos come with a cc instruction sheet, and they say that the cards must be done one at a time, so that's what we need to do. (He had not even glanced at the Tivo instruction sheet I had on the tv, so he really had done 'em before).
> 
> Only problem came next. Everything seemed to be going according to plan, but when the message came up saying "Acquiring channels, please wait" it took almost 25 minutes for that to happen. Amazingly, he was more patient than I was, so we waited. He said its normally only a few minutes for the process.
> Well, it finally worked, but on the "test channels" screen we only had a small smattering of channels. He told his super. to hit it again. The next hit got the card running correctly. He did the 2nd card and it worked immediately after init.
> 
> We went thru the channels on both cards and everything was there, HD and all.
> When he was leaving he said if I had any trouble at all with the cards to give him a call. He said don't call the Comcast number...they are very uninformed about the cards. He gave me and his own Comcast office number and his cell number. He also gave me his supervisor's direct line number and said his boss could always get hold of him. Super guy who really knew what he was doing.
> 
> All-in-all, even with the minor scares, a pretty smooth installation. I was very impressed. It took almost exactly an hour, but that included the first call to the lazy person (his words), and the unusually long wait for the channels to show up. Got there at 11:45 and left at one 12:46.
> 
> After he left, I ran another guided setup, and it worked perfectly. Went thru and deselected all the unwanted channels, then set up some season passes. Tonight we watched 3 shows that it recorded. All were beautiful HD and all looked perfect, with no audio dropouts either.
> 
> I am very very pleased and relieved that I avoided most of the horror stories I have read here. Maybe the long 2-3 week wait I had to endure turned out to be a blessing in disguise... they now have some experience and things are getting done right.


Damn, that *IS* impressive. Nice job Comcast Atlanta.

3 weeks definately helped you.

I love seeing people good at their work. A rare sight these days. I love it even better when they call out the incompetent lazy f*ks in front of me. Makes me want to hug 'em or give 'em a $20 just on principle.

Hey, can you call him and see if he knows anyone like him in Baltimore? Half-serious here as it may work and I have another S3 coming.


----------



## cgatens

Just called Comcast in NJ to get my 2 Cards and they said they are all out. There was a recall on them and they may have them back in a month or so.


----------



## HomieG

winpitt said:


> I'm a member of my Franchise Authority. It has no effect. Comcast is too big and frankly ignores Franchise Authorities. It will only get worse if any of the proposed state or federal changes to state-wide or national franchise agreements are passed.


If this is about rates, apparently they are not a local franchise authority thing (so I've been told, and have read). That's an FCC issue.


----------



## debbie6754

OK, so what are we all paying Comcast? I think it varies wildly. I do not currently have a cable box on the TV where my Tivo is, but I have digital cable. They told me the cost is $7.95 per cablecard.


----------



## Georgia Guy

debbie6754 said:


> OK, so what are we all paying Comcast? I think it varies wildly. I do not currently have a cable box on the TV where my Tivo is, but I have digital cable. They told me the cost is $7.95 per cablecard.


My installer yesterday, who seemed quite knowlegable, told me that the cards are free, but they are going to charge me $5.95 each for the 2 outlets. I told him it was just one box with 2 cards, and he said he understood how I felt, but that Comcast was counting each card as an outlet. He said I could try and argue with the Comcast bureaucracy, but "good luck". The customer service people told me a few weeks ago that the cards were $6.95 a month each. 
When I return the dvr6412 it will knock $9.95 off the monthly bill.

Right now, I subscribe to the digital "silver" package with HBO only. That costs $104 per month, but includes the 6412 and another digital box (5100....which I'm going to keep, that I have for my S2 to control). After the cards get onto the bill, and I return the 6412, I'm guessing my bill will probably about $105.95


----------



## worachj

debbie6754 said:


> OK, so what are we all paying Comcast? I think it varies wildly. I do not currently have a cable box on the TV where my Tivo is, but I have digital cable. They told me the cost is $7.95 per cablecard.


We all seem to be paying different amounts depending on location. Here in the Twin Cities area I get one free cable card thats include with my TV package(Enhanced Cable $48.98) and get charged $4.95 for the second card. I was charged $15.49 for the truck roll and another $13.49 to install the second cable card. I had no installation problems, two Motorola cards (ver 4.21) worked right away and installation was completed in 30 min.


----------



## jfh3

With the new corporate position on CableCARDs (see your printed bill starting in October), cards should be $1.50/month, in line with the FCC guidelines (even though they've been telling that the CableCARDs are free).

Many Comcast billing systems aren't set to handle this yet, which is why most get the "digital outlet" charge (designed for those that are actually renting a digital coverter from the cable company).

If you are paying more than $3/month for 2 cards (or $1.50 if you have a digital package and no other company supplied equipment), call and complain and get a credit on your bill until they get the billing systems to catch up with the policy.


----------



## Phyzx

I'm on my Second Install. Comcast left 2 cable cards and both are not really working. Card 2 on Test Channels shows "No Channels available", Card 1 only shows the analogue channels and a FEW digital channels and the local HD stations (ABC, NBC, CBS, FOX, PBS). ESPN HD has no Sound. No HBO, etc. Now the funny part if I remove the second (non-working?) card BOTH tuners still work for the HD and other channels. Things get stranger when I remove the slightly working card and put in the other card that shows "No Channels" on test, both tuners still work as I can record 2 HD streams. When both cards are removed I get nothing. I am more convinced that this is a problem on the Comcast end. Both Cards show the same information on the paring screen, which says nothing is active. Comcast has claimed that both cards have been HIT. Is there something I can tell them to try, as I dont think my account is setup correctly and they are reaching the TiVo just dont work with Cablecards


----------



## gdun55

I now have my S3 working fine. While the problem I had was not talked about much in the forum, the following info may help others. 

First of all, Comcast has been responsive and knowledgable here in Annapolis, MD. The issue with set-up seems to be the ability of the person at the other end of the phone when they do the Cable Card pairing. My tech asked for a specific person who he knew has done these before. That person's skill is critical to make the pairing work. Not all people know how to do it. 

Also listen as he reads the numbers over the phone and check what he says. I wrong number and it won't work. 

My first S3 would freeze during HDef playback or recording. Tivo had not heard of the problem and sent me a replacement. The same thing happen with the 2nd unit. When the tech returned he found the signal strength to the box was OK, but not great. He replace the coax outside my house and picked up a better signal, all is well now. So-so signal can cause HDef freezing.


----------



## winpitt

Is anyone on this thread a former Adelphia and now Comcast customer with an S3? Trying to find out if I'd likely experience a DRM issue with InHD and the S3. The thread that mentions it is at

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=318351&page=2&pp=30

Having limited success at the moment with CC in my Toshiba DLP. Assuming I get that worked out, am planning to try the S3.


----------



## djnewlin

I am having trouble with my S3 CC install - it works for all channels on both tuners/CCs, except for the premium (movie) channels.

I have had Comcast "overflow" tech support "hit" the cards (I give them the "NGxxxxx" serial number found on the outside of the card), which resets the card. But it never gets the Premium/Movie channels. Each time I try e.g., HBO, I get the TiVo CC Pairing screen. Last night, I finally got a call from a local Comcast tech who only works on CC issues. I even got the S3 xxx-4 Error that everyone looks for, indicating the CC and S3 received a full hit. But always with the same result...

Has anyone had this problem, of no Premium/Movie channels on their CC?

I have also noticed that when you pull the CC out and re-insert it, it changes the "Data" number as seen on the CC Pairing Screen. This has got to be the goofiest protocol I have ever seen! The S3 pairing screen shows 4 different numbers: CC #, Host #, Data # and Unit #. WTF? DirecTV seems to do just fine with their system using only 2 numbers: S/N of box and S/N of card. And neither of them change each time you pull out the card!

The price of being an early adopter  

Comcast is coming back out tomorrow with 2 new CCs. I have also added a high quality cable amplifier to my setup, right at the point where Comcast enters my home. The S3 in question is a pretty long run from the main entry point. My other S3 box works great in the Family Room, with v4.21 Motorola CCs, but it is a much shorter cable run. My latest theory is perhaps the premium/movie channels authorization is more sensitive to signal strength. I'm probably grasping at straws here, but I'm not doing any worse than Comcast at figuring out the problem!

I'll post an update tomorrow - wish me luck  

Regards,

Doug


----------



## jfh3

djnewlin said:


> I am having trouble with my S3 CC install - it works for all channels on both tuners/CCs, except for the premium (movie) channels.


Sounds like a programming authorization problem, not a CC problem.


----------



## ah30k

1) self installation depends on your region with it most likely you will need a truck-roll. I am not familiar with the policy in your region.

2) the S3 can be set up with a phone connection until your internet is ready.


----------



## cgould

jfh3 said:


> With the new corporate position on CableCARDs (see your printed bill starting in October), cards should be $1.50/month, in line with the FCC guidelines (even though they've been telling that the CableCARDs are free).
> 
> Many Comcast billing systems aren't set to handle this yet, which is why most get the "digital outlet" charge (designed for those that are actually renting a digital coverter from the cable company).
> 
> If you are paying more than $3/month for 2 cards (or $1.50 if you have a digital package and no other company supplied equipment), call and complain and get a credit on your bill until they get the billing systems to catch up with the policy.


Overall this concept is correct, but details may vary.. and yes, they did switch it this month, I actually got billed at first with BOTH schemes  so do call cust svc and ask to get it fixed. You can ask them to check with the "Tivo memo".

In the SF Bay Area at least, the cablecard pricing is "free" for the first, but $1.50 for the second (a way to bill something for Tivo dual-card single device, rather than a 2nd-device card), and around $15 for installation. (Note, they may try to charge another $13.99 or so for 2nd digital installation, thinking you were installing 2 TVs, you can ask to have that taken off.)

They may still charge $6.95 for addnl digital outlet, IF you also have an existing digital STB (I believe they would charge this even for TV cablecard in addition to a STB.) But they should only charge it ONCE per Tivo, NOT per card.
Digital service tiers/packages include one digital outlet, so you shouldn't pay $6.95 if the Tivo+2 cards is the only digital outlet you have.
You should also not have to pay any $5 HD fee (that is for the more expensive HD STB, vs the SD STB.)

Again, regional/local prices may vary, but this is the Bay Area new pricing standard this month and seems fairly widespread.


----------



## Bodshal

mahermusic said:


> Going to be new Comcast customer moving into a newly built home. Will not have internet off the bat, I want to get the video up so I can later do a internet self-install.
> 
> Does anyone know:
> 
> 1) If I can self-install 2 cable cards in the TiVo Series 3 myself? (Location is Crosswicks, NJ 08515... Garden State System)


Dunno, but doubt it - I'm in SJ and Comcast down here doesn't seem to allow self installs of cable cards.



> 2) Will installation be successful through the TiVo WITHOUT the TiVo connected to the internet, since there will be no internet at first?


Yes, you should be able to setup the CC's, but you won't be able to complete guided setup of course.

Having said that, if you have an ordinary phone line around, you can use that - local call. Takes longer, but works.

Chris.


----------



## Roderigo

djnewlin said:


> Each time I try e.g., HBO, I get the TiVo CC Pairing screen. Last night, I finally got a call from a local Comcast tech who only works on CC issues. I even got the S3 xxx-4 Error that everyone looks for, indicating the CC and S3 received a full hit. But always with the same result...


This means the card hasn't been validated by the headend. The card will show the MMI whenever you try to tune to a copy protected channel when the card's not bound to the host. Check the Condition Access screen from the CableCARD menu. It has a line that says if the cards have been bound (host validation, if I recall correctly).



djnewlin said:


> I have also noticed that when you pull the CC out and re-insert it, it changes the "Data" number as seen on the CC Pairing Screen. This has got to be the goofiest protocol I have ever seen! The S3 pairing screen shows 4 different numbers: CC #, Host #, Data # and Unit #. WTF? DirecTV seems to do just fine with their system using only 2 numbers: S/N of box and S/N of card. And neither of them change each time you pull out the card!


This is specific to the Motorola cards. They change the data number anytime the host/card binding has been broken. Are you putting the cards back into the same slot you took them out of? If not, you're contributing to the problem you're having. While some cable companies allow this - your cable copmany setup does not. There's also an option where the cable company can break this binding from the headend - so it's possible one of their "hits" caused the cards to break their binding. Any time you break the binding, you need to call up the cable company and give them the new data number, so they can validate the pairing again. Just sending a hit will never help if they don't have the host id, cablecard id, and data correct in the system.

New cablecards may help allow them to get it set up propely, but it doesn't sound like your cards are malfunctioning.


----------



## Tsar Chasm

I had my Cablecard install yesterday. My Comcast installer was an HD TiVo virgin. Install went like clockwork, no issues.


----------



## djnewlin

Roderigo - thank you for your reply! I am looking at the Conditional Access screen right now. It says "Host Validation: Unknown 00" When I checked my other Series3 box that works correctly, it says "Host Validation: Valid 00" You are on to something!

The Comcast tech just left, after swapping out the CCs for the 3rd time. This represents the 5th and 6th CC, and again the same results: all channels except for Premium/Movie channels! Do you know the precise action I need to ask Comcast to take? Something like: "Host Validation Hit for Premium Service" or some other phrase? If I knew exactly what to ask for (and by whom) I think I could get this resolved...

Again, thank you for your reply!

Regards,

Doug
p.s.
I have been very careful to put the CCs back in the original slot, and only when the Comcast tech asks me to, because of how it changes the Data # Good point!

============================================



Roderigo said:


> This means the card hasn't been validated by the headend. The card will show the MMI whenever you try to tune to a copy protected channel when the card's not bound to the host. Check the Condition Access screen from the CableCARD menu. It has a line that says if the cards have been bound (host validation, if I recall correctly).
> 
> This is specific to the Motorola cards. They change the data number anytime the host/card binding has been broken. Are you putting the cards back into the same slot you took them out of? If not, you're contributing to the problem you're having. While some cable companies allow this - your cable company setup does not. There's also an option where the cable company can break this binding from the headend - so it's possible one of their "hits" caused the cards to break their binding. Any time you break the binding, you need to call up the cable company and give them the new data number, so they can validate the pairing again. Just sending a hit will never help if they don't have the host id, cablecard id, and data correct in the system.
> 
> New cablecards may help allow them to get it set up propely, but it doesn't sound like your cards are malfunctioning.


----------



## wbswbs

N7TB said:


> Was going to order an S3, but with Comcast and reading all the hassles with them and the Cablecards, I think I best wait for awhile to purchase the S3. Almost bleeding edge technology right now. I would think Tivo would be leaning pretty hard on the Cable companies to get their acts together, because right now, lack of technical knowledge/support by comcast is costing Tivo business.


You have to put this thread in perspective. Everyone on here, myself included, are way more into their TIVOs than normal people. For everyone person that posts a horror story, I suspect there are a dozen installs that go just fine. I have an S3 and my install when just about as good as possible. Took an extra day for the cards to re-initialize or whatever, but after that, everything is working just fine. The S3 rocks. Besides, the cable companies now have a bunch of installs under their belts, so things should be getting easier.


----------



## gr0m1t

on friday i went to the redmond cable store and picked up 2 cards on my way home from work. installed both cards, then called 1.800.comcast. the csr admitted to only having done a setup for an S3 only a couple times. but it went incredibly well. she was definitely working off of some sort of instruction sheet. i got the 161-4 error on the second card but not on the first one. but thanks to this forum, i knew to just ignore it (and she actually knew to ignore it, as well).

all in all, including being on hold for about 15 minutes, i was up and running with both cards (including premium channels) in about 30 minutes.

i just wish everyone could have had the same experience that many of us here in seattle have had. i was quite pleasantly surprised.

(i hope i didn't jinx anything!)


----------



## rrg

I just tried to order two cablecards from Comcast (Union County, NJ) and was told that they're "out of stock" and to call them back next week.

Is this a runaround? Am I likely to get a different answer if I phrase the request differently? (Like, if I say I have two TVs instead of a TiVo S3?)

Is there any point in getting TiVo involved at this (very early) stage?


----------



## bicker

wbswbs said:


> For everyone person that posts a horror story, I suspect there are a dozen installs that go just fine.


This is a very good point. Folks have to recognize that far less than 10% of S3 customers cannot get their S3 working with CableCards -- I suspect the number is down closer to 2% or 3% who never get it working correctly. Hopefully, TiVo will eventually figure out why, and even that number will decrease.


----------



## Xiidaen

rrg said:


> I just tried to order two cablecards from Comcast (Union County, NJ) and was told that they're "out of stock" and to call them back next week.
> 
> Is this a runaround? Am I likely to get a different answer if I phrase the request differently? (Like, if I say I have two TVs instead of a TiVo S3?)
> 
> Is there any point in getting TiVo involved at this (very early) stage?


If you think it will help...Comcast NJ Central has been claiming to be out of stock with cablecards to me since mid-September. Frustrating to say the least.


----------



## Phantom Gremlin

bicker said:


> This is a very good point. Folks have to recognize that far less than 10% of S3 customers cannot get their S3 working with CableCards -- I suspect the number is down closer to 2% or 3% who never get it working correctly.


Where are you getting your numbers? "Far less than 10%" is a pretty definitive statement.

The number could be 10% or 2% or 22% or 92%. The only way you could know is if you were an insider at TiVo or one of the MSOs. Are you?


----------



## SCSIRAID

Phantom Gremlin said:


> Where are you getting your numbers? "Far less than 10%" is a pretty definitive statement.
> 
> The number could be 10% or 2% or 22% or 92%. The only way you could know is if you were an insider at TiVo or one of the MSOs. Are you?


Bicker cant seem to win... he gets beat when he says something negative... now he gets beat when he says something positive. I think he deserves some slack. 

Nobody but Tivo knows that real story. I think if you read this forum and take into account that the most vocal on forums are typically those with negative experiences and bounce that off of the threads of folks claiming love for their S3's and reasonabally good experiences that his prediction is probably reasonable.


----------



## driver49

Anybody out there have an experience with the S3 using Comcast in the Nasvhille, TN area? 

I'm getting ready to buy a 750GB S3 from Weakknees, and I'm trying to get all my ducks lined up before I pull the trigger. Taking the Comcast DVR out of the equation and relying entirely on the S3 for tuning, recording, and viewing will change my TeeVee experience completely, so I'm trying to figure out where the bugs are hiding. 

I'm on the phone now with their CSR. He gave me a song and dance about TiVo -v- their DVR: "I tried the TiVo and wasn't happy with it... too many remotes... didn't like the interface... to much like using a buggy computer..." Made me wonder if he'd ever actually used an S3 or if he was just reading from a script. What he described sounds more like the Comcast DVR to me. Now there's a buggy machine with a sucky interface.. 

I'm on hold while he tries to figure out what it's going to cost. He told me "$15.95 per MONTH per CARD" -- over and above whatever I'm paying for cable now (less the charge for the DVR, which is $9.95/mo). That doesn't sound like what I was told the first time I called right after I learned about the S3. I think it's $5 per card, minus the box = a wash on my cable bill.

He's come back on the line since I started typing and doesn't have an answer for me... has to get back to me... so, while I'm waiting, I've got this question: is it worth it to spend the $35 to have their installer come out and put in the cards? Any likelihood that their installer will know what he's doing and be able to help me get the S3 up and running ? Or should I just figure "if I want it done right....I'm gonna hafta do it myelf" ? 

Anybody else in the Nashville area got an S3 up and running with Comcast? I'd love to hear what your experience was. 

Thanks, 

--PS


----------



## Jon J

You might also try your post here:

http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=293933&page=1&pp=30


----------



## djnewlin

There have been some questions lately, regarding Comcast's billing for CableCards. I know I myself have received every possible answer you can imagine for how much a CableCard will cost.

In this month's bill (dated Oct. 28, 2006), on Page 1, was the following - fyi I am in a Western Suburb of Chicago, IL...

"...*News From Comcast*

Comcast periodically reviews and adjusts prices to ensure they best
reflect the value of the products and services customers receive.
Below are monthly price changes that take effect with January 2007
bills. There is no change to High-Speed Internet or Digital Voice
pricing.

Basic Service increases from $13.99 to $15.49; Standard Cable (Basic
& Exp. Basic) from $49.99 to $52.49; HDTV Equip. from $5 to $7;
Digital Classic & DVR Service from $9.99 to $11.99 each; Digital
Premier & Digital Sports from $5 to $5.99 each; CableCARDs will
be $1.50 each.

Monthly digital packages also change: Digital Silver from $75.99 to
$79.99; Digital Gold from $83.99 to $88.99; Digital Platinum from
$89.99 to $94.99. If you are receiving Comcast services under a
promotional offer, the new prices will apply when your promotion
ends. We appreciate your business--thank you for choosing
Comcast...."


----------



## debbie6754

Well the Comcast guy was here for 3 hours today. He was never able to get the cablecards to work. When we got to the point where it says test channels, it goes into this continous setup loop.

I called Tivo. They had me take the cards out one at a time and try again. Still NG. They suggest that I get Comcast to try 2 new cards. If they don't work, they want me to send back the Tivo unit for a new one.  

So tomorrow 2 guys will be here from Comcast with 2 more cards. I hope this works. This is really frustrating.


----------



## debbie6754

The Comcast guy was here for 3 hours yesterday. He did everything right, but we couldn't get the cablecards to work. Tivo kept going into the guided steup mode and just kept looping through again and again.

After he left, I called Tivo. I was able to get someone on the phone very quickly. He stepped me through the setup of the cards again and still they didn't work. He suggested that Comcast bring 2 more cards and try again. If that doesn't work, he siad they would send a new Tivo. Yikes, I just set up all of my season passes.

So 2 guys from Comcast are coming today with 2 more cards. I really hope this works.


----------



## winpitt

SCSIRAID said:


> Bicker cant seem to win... he gets beat when he says something negative... now he gets beat when he says something positive. I think he deserves some slack.
> 
> Nobody but Tivo knows that real story. I think if you read this forum and take into account that the most vocal on forums are typically those with negative experiences and bounce that off of the threads of folks claiming love for their S3's and reasonabally good experiences that his prediction is probably reasonable.


Actually I agree with Bickers point. But would also voice the opinion that in this particular forum for some reason it seems frowned upon to say something negative about the S3. Normally you see more noise from people having problems than from those who everything works fine for. This forum, however, seems to be somewhat unique.

I'd also consider that it's possible that there is a far higher percentage than normal of people who bought the S3 being part of this forum than with other similar products. That would be due the the price, and due to the almost cult following that we've got with TiVo. Just a possibility - and don't mean anything negative OR positive by it.

But for example, take a look at HDF. There's about nothing whatsoever in that forum - though it is specifically for products and services including this. Very strange.


----------



## debbie6754

debbie6754 said:


> The Comcast guy was here for 3 hours yesterday. He did everything right, but we couldn't get the cablecards to work. Tivo kept going into the guided steup mode and just kept looping through again and again.
> 
> After he left, I called Tivo. I was able to get someone on the phone very quickly. He stepped me through the setup of the cards again and still they didn't work. He suggested that Comcast bring 2 more cards and try again. If that doesn't work, he siad they would send a new Tivo. Yikes, I just set up all of my season passes.
> 
> So 2 guys from Comcast are coming today with 2 more cards. I really hope this works.


Sorry for the double message. The first one didn't seem to go through.


----------



## winpitt

winpitt said:


> OK, Comcast was out yesterday to install a CC in my Toshiba DLP. After about 2.5 hours, determined that the firmware for the Toshiba needed to be upgraded in order to support correct functionality of the CC. They called Toshiba who concurred. Toshiba is to send the new firmware next week, and Comcast will be back out. The firmware of the Toshiba seems to be about 5 major revisions out of date.
> 
> Comcast tested the exact CC in their device at my location and it came up OK.


Update: No fimware from Toshiba yet. The only thing I can get through the CC connection is local HD. I'm assuming that's not encrypted, so the CC is effectively doing nothing. I've also noticed that changing channels takes 2-4 seconds per channel. I'm guessing that this is an artifact of the tuner in the 46HM94 TV. Can anyone say what the performance/speed is with CC in an S3? I'm guessing it could be completely different but have nothing to compare it to at the moment other than my 8300's.


----------



## djnewlin

My S3 with two Moto CCs takes about 1-2 seconds when I hit the channel up/down button to tune in.

Does your Tosh have a QAM tuner for in-the-clear digital channels? If so, that would give you a good idea of where the lag in channel changing is coming from...

Regards,

Doug

==============================



winpitt said:


> Update: No fimware from Toshiba yet. The only thing I can get through the CC connection is local HD. I'm assuming that's not encrypted, so the CC is effectively doing nothing. I've also noticed that changing channels takes 2-4 seconds per channel. I'm guessing that this is an artifact of the tuner in the 46HM94 TV. Can anyone say what the performance/speed is with CC in an S3? I'm guessing it could be completely different but have nothing to compare it to at the moment other than my 8300's.


----------



## rrg

rrg said:


> I just tried to order two cablecards from Comcast (Union County, NJ) and was told that they're "out of stock" and to call them back next week.
> 
> Is this a runaround? Am I likely to get a different answer if I phrase the request differently? (Like, if I say I have two TVs instead of a TiVo S3?)


I called back the next day and went through the extra phone-menu delays to get to tech support instead of a more generic CSR. I made the same request for two cablecards for a TiVo Series 3. This time, the rep put me on hold briefly while he checked on cablecard availability, and then he scheduled an appointment for me for next Tuesday for them to install the cards. No talk of being "out of stock."

So, we'll see.


----------



## debbie6754

rrg said:


> I called back the next day and went through the extra phone-menu delays to get to tech support instead of a more generic CSR. I made the same request for two cablecards for a TiVo Series 3. This time, the rep put me on hold briefly while he checked on cablecard availability, and then he scheduled an appointment for me for next Tuesday for them to install the cards. No talk of being "out of stock."
> 
> So, we'll see.


I am also dealing with Comcast in Union. Read my threads. Hopefully they will figure this out. I'll keep you posted.


----------



## debbie6754

Comcast guy showed up today with 2 new cablecards. Looked hopeful. He put one in, called the office only to learn that their computer has been down for 20 minutes and they don't know when it will come back on. He leaves. It's now 2:30. He calls to say he is stuck at a job, but the computer is up. Probably won't get here today. 2 full days wasted waiting for him!!! He may come on Monday.


----------



## AVSman

There is a note on my Comcast cable bill this month that says,

Beginning December 1, Comcast will charge $1.50 per month for the second CableCARD for customers who require two CableCARDs for customer-owned digital video recorders ("DVRs").

Oh well, I guess no charge for a self-install and only $1.50/mo is pretty good, given the variety of pricing quoted here, but I liked FREE even better!


----------



## 1283

AVSman said:


> Oh well, I guess no charge for a self-install and only $1.50/mo is pretty good, given the variety of pricing quoted here, but I liked FREE even better!


Why is that a thumb down? Yes, I'd like to have it for free, but Comcast is not in the charity business. They have to buy the card and provide support for it. I think that is an appropriate charge.


----------



## AVSman

c3 said:


> Why is that a thumb down? Yes, I'd like to have it for free, but Comcast is not in the charity business. They have to buy the card and provide support for it. I think that is an appropriate charge.


Um, most people wouldn't give a thumbs up to paying more money. 

Also, I'm a little disappointed in the price change since I was told "no charge" for either CableCARD when I picked them up.

But c'mon, can't you tell by the "" that I'm probably not raging mad over a buck fifty a month?


----------



## wbswbs

c3 said:


> Why is that a thumb down? Yes, I'd like to have it for free, but Comcast is not in the charity business. They have to buy the card and provide support for it. I think that is an appropriate charge.


To me, the card charge isn't even the key issue. The key issue is the multiple "outlet" charges even though there is a single box providing images to the television! I have one TV connected to which is a single digital cable box (for PPV) and an S3 with two cable cards. That's three "outlets" (yes, one is "free" with my programming package) for which I pay two "add'l outlet" charges. Totally bogus.


----------



## djnewlin

Debbie,

You may not have to wait until Monday... I have been able to call Comcast tech support myself, and read the numbers over the phone. They send the hit out while you are on the phone. It is worth a try...

Good luck!

Regards,

Doug

=========================



debbie6754 said:


> Comcast guy showed up today with 2 new cablecards. Looked hopeful. He put one in, called the office only to learn that their computer has been down for 20 minutes and they don't know when it will come back on. He leaves. It's now 2:30. He calls to say he is stuck at a job, but the computer is up. Probably won't get here today. 2 full days wasted waiting for him!!! He may come on Monday.


----------



## ah30k

djnewlin said:


> I have been able to call Comcast tech support myself, and read the numbers over the phone. They send the hit out while you are on the phone. It is worth a try...


Was the phone number a local number or an 800 number? I would suspect the techs would have called the local headend. If true, the number would only be good for your local area.


----------



## 1283

wbswbs said:


> To me, the card charge isn't even the key issue. The key issue is the multiple "outlet" charges even though there is a single box providing images to the television! I have one TV connected to which is a single digital cable box (for PPV) and an S3 with two cable cards. That's three "outlets" (yes, one is "free" with my programming package) for which I pay two "add'l outlet" charges. Totally bogus.


In your case, you have two digital outlets -- one cable box and one TiVo. In my area, the TiVo would have cost me $6.95 additional outlet + $1.50 second CableCard.


----------



## djnewlin

I called the number on my Comcast bill, and walked through the phone prompts to Tech Support, and told them I wanted them to send a hit to my CableCards. They asked for the numbers, sent the hit, and I was good to go...

Of course, ymmv 

===========================



ah30k said:


> Was the phone number a local number or an 800 number? I would suspect the techs would have called the local headend. If true, the number would only be good for your local area.


----------



## winpitt

djnewlin said:


> My S3 with two Moto CCs takes about 1-2 seconds when I hit the channel up/down button to tune in.
> 
> Does your Tosh have a QAM tuner for in-the-clear digital channels? If so, that would give you a good idea of where the lag in channel changing is coming from...
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Doug
> 
> ==============================


Doug,

Yes - it has a tuner for non-encrypted digital channels.


----------



## debbie6754

djnewlin said:


> I called the number on my Comcast bill, and walked through the phone prompts to Tech Support, and told them I wanted them to send a hit to my CableCards. They asked for the numbers, sent the hit, and I was good to go...
> 
> Of course, ymmv
> 
> ===========================


You are correct. I called Comcast and asked them to activate the card. They checked and their system is still down. They told me to call back tomorrow and they would be more than happy to activate the card. Too bad the tech left only one card here. Won't he be surprised when he comes back on Monday if I get this to work.


----------



## djnewlin

Debbie,

That is great to hear!

I guess the good news here is that you can guarantee that the CCs are installed correctly and according to the TiVo instructions, since you will be setting up the first card tomorrow. I have heard of some cable installers slamming both cards in the TiVo at once, and having trouble with the CC activation.

Good luck!

Doug

=====================



debbie6754 said:


> You are correct. I called Comcast and asked them to activate the card. They checked and their system is still down. They told me to call back tomorrow and they would be more than happy to activate the card. Too bad the tech left only one card here. Won't he be surprised when he comes back on Monday if I get this to work.


----------



## djnewlin

How long does your Tosh take to tune across digital QAM channels that are in the clear, without your CC? That should give you a good idea of who the real slow poke is...

Regards,

Doug

=================



winpitt said:


> Doug,
> 
> Yes - it has a tuner for non-encrypted digital channels.


----------



## winpitt

djnewlin said:


> How long does your Tosh take to tune across digital QAM channels that are in the clear, without your CC? That should give you a good idea of who the real slow poke is...
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Doug
> 
> =================


Geez. Can't believe I was that dumb. Sometimes you get so focused on the specifics you lose common sense. I'll check. thanks.


----------



## bicker

SCSIRAID said:


> Bicker cant seem to win... he gets beat when he says something negative... now he gets beat when he says something positive. I think he deserves some slack.


Thanks. The reality is that some folks want to believe what they want to believe, and part of that requires those folks to deny reasonable statements made by others that run contrary to what those folks want to believe.



> Nobody but Tivo knows that real story. I think if you read this forum and take into account that the most vocal on forums are typically those with negative experiences and bounce that off of the threads of folks claiming love for their S3's and reasonabally good experiences that his prediction is probably reasonable.


Yes, and indeed I labeled it "my suspicion" because it is my suspicion. Hopefully folks who don't understand what the word means will look it up in the dictionary before embarassing themselves further!


----------



## bicker

winpitt said:


> Actually I agree with Bickers point. But would also voice the opinion that in this particular forum for some reason it seems frowned upon to say something negative about the S3.


Without a doubt. There are a lot of people who simply cannot accept that the S3 is a flawed device. I think people should just stop being so proprietary about what they want to be true. The S3 introduction is clearly substantially worse than the S2 introduction. There is an issue there -- no matter how much people try to shut their eyes, put their fingers in their ears, etc. By the same token, the vast majority of folks have great success with the S3. You could get lucky (assuming you would appreciate buying an $800 product that you need to be lucky with).


----------



## CrispyCritter

Success in Montgomery County, Maryland  . All-in-all, it went reasonably smoothly, but it would have been much more difficult without the information here.

*Ordering installation:* I called the local service number, figuring they would be more knowledgeable than a regional service, but no luck. I got a quite competent rep who knew her stuff, except that she insisted that Comcast does not install cablecards into anything except TVs. She asked around and she called tech support but everybody supported her position. She asked me if I could give her a phone number of somebody with a successful installation (I had said there had been a dozen or so in the county, from info here), but I couldn't get one in time. Without any more supporting evidence from my side, she refused to schedule an installation.

I called the regional number (1-800-COMCAST) and got a less competent rep, but one that had no problems with scheduling an installation and noting that 2 cablecards were needed. I told her it was for a TiVo but I'm not sure she caught it, though she did schedule the upgrade to digital without requiring a settop box. $20.95 for the installation and as far as I can tell, the cablecards are free.

*Installation:* The truck arrived at 3:45 (for a 11-2 appointment slot) the next day. The tech had no idea of what he was supposed to be doing, but had the requested 2 cablecards. He had heard of TiVo, but hadn't heard of a cablecard TiVo. He had some experience with cablecards on TVs. He carefully read the Tivo installation instructions, said that sounded reasonable (though he wanted to do both cards at once and I persuaded him it was better to be safe than sorry).

No problems with cablecard 1, though he was a bit impatient waiting for the MMI screen to pop up (took 3-4 minutes). He called things in (he needed all 4 numbers - the SN and the 3 numbers on the MMI screen). The 161-4 error popped up after a couple of minutes and soon after things worked.

We then did cablecard 2. We did not get the 161-4 error, and sure enough we did not get any channels on it. He didn't know how to debug it, so I went through the cablecard screens. Cablecard 2 had the dreaded "MISSING_PROGRAM_REKEY" authorization status. I told him that doing a "hard reset" had fixed this error for others (post #344 in this thread). He said that they did that as a matter of course, but I noticed when he called it in that he specifically asked for a hard reset on the line. After several minutes we got the 161-4 error, and a couple of minutes later, the channels were there!

About 45 minutes for the entire visit, of which 15 minutes were taken waiting on hold for the 3 phone calls he needed. I have no doubt it would have been much, much longer except for the information here. Thanks all!


----------



## Dougieha

AVSman said:


> There is a note on my Comcast cable bill this month that says,
> 
> Beginning December 1, Comcast will charge $1.50 per month for the second CableCARD for customers who require two CableCARDs for customer-owned digital video recorders ("DVRs").
> 
> Oh well, I guess no charge for a self-install and only $1.50/mo is pretty good, given the variety of pricing quoted here, but I liked FREE even better!


Yeah, I saw that too...I can't say I'm too unhappy...but, I guess the question is: what prevents them from continuing to raise the rate?

Anyhow...I'm going to enjoy what I've got now, and not worry about the future.


----------



## doraemon

I have an appointment for today from 12 noon to 4 PM (I won't be home, but my roommate will be) to get the Cablecards installed. To set up the appointment, I opted for the online chat with Comcast. Makes it easier for me to have a record of what was said.

The rep didn't bat an eye when I asked for two Cablecards for my Tivo Series 3. She just set up the appointment, explained the charges ($1.50 per card, $15.99 install, one card free with digital service), and that was that. Took all of maybe ten minutes?

Here's hoping it all works out. I'm in San Jose, FWIW. Been itching to watch the Sharks in HD.


----------



## rupesh97

Hi, I have an S1 and am ready to buy S3. I currently have basic cable (~ 15 analog channels). I have never felt a need to upgrade to more channels since I always have something useful to watch (thanks to Tivo of course). 

I just called Comcast and they claim that I need to upgrade to a package which gives me 100 channels (90 of them I will never need) in order to get Cable Cards. Is this a consistent requirement? Has anyone succeeded in getting HDTV with Cable Cards from Comcast, yet keeping the bill under $20-25? 

Oh BTW, my TV is able to pick up two crystal clear HDTV channels off of $14 analog cable. Not sure why. 


Thanks!


----------



## Maeglin

rupesh97 said:


> Hi, I have an S1 and am ready to buy S3. I currently have basic cable (~ 15 analog channels). I have never felt a need to upgrade to more channels since I always have something useful to watch (thanks to Tivo of course).
> 
> I just called Comcast and they claim that I need to upgrade to a package which gives me 100 channels (90 of them I will never need) in order to get Cable Cards. Is this a consistent requirement? Has anyone succeeded in getting HDTV with Cable Cards from Comcast, yet keeping the bill under $20-25?


What you're missing is that CableCARDs are purely for encrypted digital cable channels. For basic cable, that doesn't even come into play so that would explain their requiring an upgrade to provide the cards.



> Oh BTW, my TV is able to pick up two crystal clear HDTV channels off of $14 analog cable. Not sure why.


That's because they're sent unencrypted over the wire. My guess is they're HD versions of local channels you get with the basic package.


----------



## 1283

That may depend on your local Comcast. In the San Francisco Bay Area, I have $15 limited basic + $1.50 for the second CableCard. Nothing else. I did try the $10 digital classic for a few weeks, but I cancelled it. Made me watch too much TV.


----------



## 1283

Maeglin said:


> What you're missing is that CableCARDs are purely for encrypted digital cable channels. For basic cable, that doesn't even come into play so that would explain their requiring an upgrade to provide the cards.


CableCard also maps physical channels to more user-friendly logical channels. It's required for TiVo to get program guide.


----------



## mportuesi

rupesh97 said:


> I just called Comcast and they claim that I need to upgrade to a package which gives me 100 channels (90 of them I will never need) in order to get Cable Cards. Is this a consistent requirement?


I have analog extended basic service. Comcast didn't require me to change my service in any way; they simply scheduled an appointment to install the CableCARDS.

That said, I will probably upgrade my service to the Digital Basic tier once the CableCARDs are installed and working properly. There's some digital cable channels I'm interested in getting. But Comcast isn't twisting my arm to do it.



rupesh97 said:


> Oh BTW, my TV is able to pick up two crystal clear HDTV channels off of $14 analog cable. Not sure why.


The cable operators are required by the FCC to carry digital signals for local TV channels (including HD) "in the clear", meaning non-encrypted.

Other Cable-only HD channels (Discovery HD, TNT HD, ESPN HD, HBO HD, etc) are encrypted, and you'll need a CableCARD to access them. As I understand it, if you can access the network in its SD version with your current service plan, Comcast will offer you the HD version no additional charge. So if you get HBO SD, Comcast will give you HBO HD as well.

Here's a link to an interview with the CEO of Comcast, wherein he says Comcast has no intention of charging extra for HD access:

http://www.tvpredictions.com/nextburke091306.htm


----------



## Maeglin

c3 said:


> CableCard also maps physical channels to more user-friendly logical channels. It's required for TiVo to get program guide.


No it isn't, not for the analog channels. In the 2.5 weeks between setting mine up and getting the cards installed, those were working just fine with both specific recording and season passes. For basic cable, the only thing that the cards would bring to the table would be mapping of the HD locals. If that's something you care about, then yes... the cards are needed for analog cable.


----------



## Maeglin

mportuesi said:


> Here's a link to an interview with the CEO of Comcast, wherein he says Comcast has no intention of charging extra for HD access:
> 
> http://www.tvpredictions.com/nextburke091306.htm


Interesting that he says that, but I see a $5 HD equipment charge for the pair of CableCARDs on my bill when they do little more than channel mapping and general decryption. I guess that's another new thing that needs to filter down to the different areas? The $1.50 special rate for that second card in an S3 hasn't made it to the Atlanta area either, apparently.


----------



## mportuesi

Maeglin said:


> Interesting that he says that, but I see a $5 HD equipment charge for the pair of CableCARDs on my bill when they do little more than channel mapping and general decryption. I guess that's another new thing that needs to filter down to the different areas? The $1.50 special rate for that second card in an S3 hasn't made it to the Atlanta area either, apparently.


When they say "no addtional charge for HD", they mean no additional charge for the HD programming. They don't include whatever equipment rentals you need to access the HD signal. If you're an everyday customer who needs a set-top box from Comcast to get HD, you pay them a $5 rental fee for the box.

I think the extra $1.50 fee for the CableCARD is fair, considering they're providing you with the CableCARD in lieu of a set-top box. I don't know why they're charging you an extra $5 HD equipment charge on the CableCARD. Sounds like more Comcast stupidity and/or inconsistency from area to area.


----------



## naren

I'm looking to find information on what folks in North NJ (specifically Union county) have been quoted (or billed) for cablecard charges. 

It's obvious from reading this thread that Comcast's charges for cablecards seem to vary quite a bit depending on the area or even the CSR you speak with within an area. I currently have a Comcast DVR and am looking to initially *add* the S3 to my setup. (I may eventually get rid of the Comcast DVR once the Tivo setup is stable) 

The first CSR I spoke with a few days ago flatly denied that I can get both the Comcast DVR and the S3 working together on one account. I called up again today, and was quoted $7.95 per month per cablecard in addition to whatever I am currently paying. She said the only way she could get cablecards into the ordering system is to add each of them as an "outlet", and anything other than the primary outlet would be $7.95 each (even if they went into a single device). In my case, the Comcast DVR would be the primary and each cablecard counts as an additional. If and when I returned the Comcast DVR, one of the cablecards would become primary, and I would pay $7.95/mo for the other. 

I asked about references to $1.50/mo I had seen in this forum, and she looked and said she could not find anything at all that was priced at $1.50. She also very helpfully volunteered to check with someone else, but came back and reported the same. 

I finally decided to go with the install appointment anyway, and deal with the pricing issues later.... Does anyone here have any additional info on pricing in Northern NJ/union County? 

Thanks, 
- Naren


----------



## rupesh97

Hi c3,

I also live in the bay area (Mountain View). Quick question - according to Maeglin, you don't need CableCARD in our situation since basic channels are not encrypted. I'm just curious if you have tried this option?


----------



## 1283

rupesh97 said:


> Hi c3,
> 
> I also live in the bay area (Mountain View). Quick question - according to Maeglin, you don't need CableCARD in our situation since basic channels are not encrypted. I'm just curious if you have tried this option?


CableCard is not needed for analog channels, but we didn't buy S3 for just analog cable. CableCard is needed to map digital channels and to get TiVo program guide data for those channels. For all practical purposes, you have to get CableCards.


----------



## 1283

Maeglin said:


> No it isn't, not for the analog channels. In the 2.5 weeks between setting mine up and getting the cards installed, those were working just fine with both specific recording and season passes. For basic cable, the only thing that the cards would bring to the table would be mapping of the HD locals. If that's something you care about, then yes... the cards are needed for analog cable.


Of course the S3 would work fine for analog channels without CableCards. I would think all S3 owners are interested in digital channels, either cable or OTA.


----------



## g808

mportuesi said:


> When they say "no addtional charge for HD", they mean no additional charge for the HD programming. They don't include whatever equipment rentals you need to access the HD signal. If you're an everyday customer who needs a set-top box from Comcast to get HD, you pay them a $5 rental fee for the box.
> 
> I think the extra $1.50 fee for the CableCARD is fair, considering they're providing you with the CableCARD in lieu of a set-top box. I don't know why they're charging you an extra $5 HD equipment charge on the CableCARD. Sounds like more Comcast stupidity and/or inconsistency from area to area.


I'm also getting charged a $5 HD fee in San Jose. I also thought that was only if you had the plain HD box. They are also charging me $1.50 for both CableCARDs, which seems standard. The CR spoke with her manager and said that the $5 is valid since the CableCARDs are decrypting the HD. Well, isn't that what the CableCARD fee is?

I'm going to call Comcast again to refute this charge.

BTW...they also tried to charge me 2 service fees and 1 install fee! Of the 4 appointments I had scheduled to install the cards no one showed up twice! To top it off the techs never got the cards working. I had to call Comcast several times to get it working myself. I got those reversed.


----------



## btwyx

I spoke to Comcast again about getting one of my install fees refunded. They'd charged me for a "Advanced Install" which is either an HD box or a DVR, neither of which I got (just the 2 cable cards). Also they'd said the install would be free, so I shouldn't have been charged anyway. I'd spoken to 2 different CSRs and they'd both put the credit on the account, only to have it silently reversed by some higher up. This reversing of credits is really annoying, and means you can't trust anything a CSR says (not that you could anyway), even if they mean it, its subject to review.

So I spoke to a supervisor, who agreed that it should be credited, but she wasn't the person who could approve it, it seems its impossible to speak to them directly. But she was certain that it wouldn't be reversed this time (yeah!, right!). I got her extension so I can bug her when the next bill proves her wrong.

Did I ever mention I hate Comcast? And the worst thing about the S3 is dealing with Comcast.


----------



## worachj

btwyx said:


> Did I ever mention I hate Comcast? And the worst thing about the S3 is dealing with Comcast.


Ditto here. The Comcast triple play. Get incorrect information and pricing from CSR for cable cards, get untrained installer for installation of cable cards, get incorrect billing for cable cards.


----------



## canonshooter

Is there a difference between CC's for TV's and CC's for the Tivo S3? The first time I called Comcast they I told them I needed two CC's for my Tivo HD. They told me it would be a $23.99 install charge, plus $5.99 PER CARD, per month!! I told him to forget it.

I called back a while later, told them I needed 2 CC's, but didn't tell them it was for a Tivo S3. I said I needed 2 because my device has two tuners. He told me it would be $23.99 install charge, with NO other fees, including no montly fee!. I got his name and extension number just in case!

I set up an install for Monday. Should I have told them it was for a Tivo, or are the cards the same for Tivo's and TV's?


----------



## btwyx

There is no difference between a card for a TV and for a DVR.

The cable card is a standard, which works with all compliant devices (like a TiVo).


----------



## canonshooter

btwyx said:


> There is no difference between a card for a TV and for a DVR.
> 
> The cable card is a standard, which works with all compliant devices (like a TiVo).


Excellent! Thanks! So the installer doesn't need to know whether the CC's are for a TV or Tivo S3 before he gets here?


----------



## jlib

I thought for sure I would spared the installation agony of the "early adopters" especially since my initial call to Comcast went so smoothly. I am in the Monterey Peninsula, California area and the phones are answered at the Concord regional facility. I was immediately transferred to the Cable Card Dept and Hakim the CSR was knowlegable and competent and knew about the S3 and what was required. So, even though it took 2 weeks to setup an installation appointment I was jazzed because there was no installation fee for upgrading basic cable to digital cable and the only recurring was the $1.50 for second cable card (as expected). 

Since the CSR was on top of things it did not occur to me at the time to insist on a Comcast truck roll and not a contractor as I had already been warned earlier on this thread. Listen up people, do not let them send a contractor! Mine showed up in the unmarked pickup and, though a nice enough guy, had never seen an S3, had no training on it, could barely follow the instruction sheet I printed out, had done some cable card installations before but did not know what any of the data screens meant and of the 2 non-working cards he brought one already had "BAD" written on it with a marker. Since he could not diagnose the problem he blurted out that he personally does not like cable cards and I really need to get an hourly Comcast guy out here because he only gets $4 per card and it could take hours and is just not worth it for him. So I let him go on to his other jobs because it was obvious nothing good was going to happen. 

I called Comcast to get a Comcast truck roll and the CSR says I am sorry the supervisor of the contracting company has to come out and verify that the job can't be completed first. I told them I don't care I will pay for the truck roll. No, the contractor has to come out. Ok, put me on the books now for next week for a Comcast tech then. No, again. Fortunately, the contractor supervisor is coming out tomorrow Saturday and with new cards at least. The fact that he is coming out on a weekend is a real positive I think in that he probably does want to get it fixed and off his books. But I have this uneasy feeling I have only contributed the first chapter of my particular installation saga. Let the nightmare begin...


----------



## gbrown

Ref: Cupertino Comcast - San Jose, CA 

FIRST: It took the CSR in the office 70 minutes to figure out how to add the 2 Cablecards onto my account and schedule an appointment 

SECOND: The day comes for the installation. I take off from work and wait for my promised 12-4PM installation. At 3PM, someone from the subcontrator's office calls up and says they will be late. But she promises no later than 6PM. At 4PM, I call Comcast and demand a credit for installation AND schedule a backup appointment for the earliest slot, 12-4PM on Monday. At 6PM, no-one shows and I call Comcast and ask to talk to a Supervisor. She schedules a Priority Install for Saturday - today. I call this morning and the CSR says that I cancelled the install on Friday and there is no request for an install today. I have now been on hold for over 20 minutes waiting for the Supervisor. 

WHY WONT THEY LET ME INSTALL MY OWN CARDS?


----------



## jfh3

canonshooter said:


> Excellent! Thanks! So the installer doesn't need to know whether the CC's are for a TV or Tivo S3 before he gets here?


Absolutely not.


----------



## loughlin

Update on this. On the second appointment with Comcast, tech called the morning of the appointment to say they were out of cable cards. Rescheduled a third time and tech shows up with only one cable card. Scheduled forth appointment, tech shows up with two cable cards. He can not get it to work and is blaming Tivo for the problem. I get Tivo tech support on the phone who expains to the tech that the problem is with Comcast and not the Tivo. I have to repeatedly insist that the cable card not be installed on the TV. The tech understood what was going on and sympathized but he was being pressured by the headend to install on the TV. Finally after three hours of arguing including several trips by the tech to his truck to have a personal conversation with the headend, the tech was able to talk them into letting him install on the Tivo. HD is now working.


----------



## mportuesi

I have an update with my CableCARD install.

The Comcast tech left about an hour ago. The installation was very uneventful. Most of the time was spent simply waiting for the CableCARDs to get the channel information, which took about 3-5 minutes for each card. My cards are the Motorola brand.

The tech guy set up each card separately, and there were no problems. There were some 161-4 errors, but he knew he was supposed to ignore them (this wasn't his first install job in a Tivo).

He said that Tivos are actually easier CableCARD installs than TV sets, since the TV sets have complicated channel-scan procedures and take more time to set up. He also admitted the Tivo Series 3 is very nice, and that if he didn't get his cable service for free he definitely would be thinking twice about paying for the Comcast DVR 

He tested out the channel reception, and even waited while I re-ran Guided Setup to make sure the CableCARD channels were coming through.

Everything is working just fine. I get HD for all of the locals, plus Discovery, ESPN/ESPN2 and a few other channels in HD.

The only "glitch" I can report so far is that the channel lineup in my program guide includes dozens of channels on the digital tier that I currently can't access, because I don't have a digital subscription. I have to spend some time in the Tivo channel list and edit out the channels I don't actually receive.

I am being charged $15.99 for the in-home install, plus $1.50/month for the second CableCARD. No additional costs.

*Update:* I also ended up getting digital simulcast for all of the channels on the analog tier by default. So all of my channels are digital, which is good since the analog signal quality was pretty dicey.


----------



## debbie6754

loughlin said:


> Update on this. On the second appointment with Comcast, tech called the morning of the appointment to say they were out of cable cards. Rescheduled a third time and tech shows up with only one cable card. Scheduled forth appointment, tech shows up with two cable cards. He can not get it to work and is blaming Tivo for the problem. I get Tivo tech support on the phone who expains to the tech that the problem is with Comcast and not the Tivo. I have to repeatedly insist that the cable card not be installed on the TV. The tech understood what was going on and sympathized but he was being pressured by the headend to install on the TV. Finally after three hours of arguing including several trips by the tech to his truck to have a personal conversation with the headend, the tech was able to talk them into letting him install on the Tivo. HD is now working.


Maybe they should call this guy the rearend.


----------



## royalwin

Thanks to the folks here for all the good information, especially sharding. I went to Redmond and was in and out in about 5 minutes with two cablecards, no charge. Installed them at home (just one of them in a TV - TIVO's not here yet) went flawlessly. I got my bill and it lists two cards and no charge. FYI, while I was at the comcast office they told me there were plans to implement a small <$2.00 fee for a second cable card at some time in the future.


----------



## doraemon

Update to my San Jose install. My roommate was home while two installers showed up (think they were actual Comcast employees, but am not sure). When I got home after work, the cards were listed as SUBSCRIBED and I reran Guided Setup.

I previously only had Standard Cable, but have signed up for Digital Cable now. I was missing Channels 2 to 14 and some of the local HD channels, but not all of them. Then I noticed one CC had spontaneously reverted to NOT_AUTHORIZED.

Contacted CC via chat and an initialization signal was sent to card. Said to give an hour and check again.

When I checked this morning, even more channels are not working than last night. Both cards are again listed as SUBSCRIBED, though.

I did a Restart on the S3 and now, neither CC is SUBSCRIBED.  I'll have to contact Comcast again tomorrow once I have a moment. Most frustrating. The only saving grace is I did manage to see some of Gray's Anatomy in HD and I was suitable impressed at the picture quality.


----------



## mkibbe

Has anyone had a problem getting the premium channels  to come in with the Tivo Series 3 HD unit and the Motorola Comcast CableCards???? The Comcast guys as well as the high-end intallers from Abt Electronics have been out here five times and no one can get it to work. I also called TiVo several times with no good solution. I am about to return this Series 3 unit if we can't get this to work. Thought I would check the forum to see if anyone else had this problem.


----------



## ThreeSoFar

mkibbe said:


> Has anyone had a problem getting the premium channels  to come in with the Tivo Series 3 HD unit and the Motorola Comcast CableCards???? The Comcast guys as well as the high-end intallers from Abt Electronics have been out here five times and no one can get it to work. I also called TiVo several times with no good solution. I am about to return this Series 3 unit if we can't get this to work. Thought I would check the forum to see if anyone else had this problem.


It's got to be Comcast. Works fine for me and haven't heard this problem before.


----------



## djnewlin

I have been struggling with getting Comcast + S3 + Moto CCs to work together to get Premium channels too...

I should point out that my Family Room S3 works great with the v4.21 Moto CCs, getting all of the Premium Channels I subscribe to with Comcast. So I know it works!

However, my second S3 box is on its 3rd pair of Moto CCs, and still no premiums... it gets all of the other channels, including ESPN HD, INHD, etc. But I can not get the Premiums on that box.

Have you checked your S3 CC screen (under Settings) to see what the "Host Validation" says under "Conditional Access"? It should say: "Host Validation: Valid", which it does say on my good S3. However, on the S3 I can not get premiums, that line reads: "Host Validation: Uknown". This would seem to imply a configuration problem. And Comcast has shown me they don't really care if they get it working...

Another idea that has been suggested, is to hook up the S3 with a direct (and short) line directly from your main CATV feed (i.e., no splitters, no amp, etc.). I have also heard some say a "Cold Hit" is required, although Comcast refused to do one for me yesterday, saying it would "burn out" my CCs! 

Any chance you could take your S3 to your nearest Comcast center and have them authorize it there? It would be interesting to see if it works in their office...

Regards,

Doug

========================



mkibbe said:


> Has anyone had a problem getting the premium channels  to come in with the Tivo Series 3 HD unit and the Motorola Comcast CableCards???? The Comcast guys as well as the high-end intallers from Abt Electronics have been out here five times and no one can get it to work. I also called TiVo several times with no good solution. I am about to return this Series 3 unit if we can't get this to work. Thought I would check the forum to see if anyone else had this problem.


----------



## doctord

djnewlin said:


> Have you checked your S3 CC screen (under Settings) to see what the "Host Validation" says under "Conditional Access"? It should say: "Host Validation: Valid", which it does say on my good S3. However, on the S3 I can not get premiums, that line reads: "Host Validation: Uknown". This would seem to imply a configuration problem.
> ========================


The host validation is related to the pairing of the unit and the card. Based upon your statement, it seems that your working cards are paired properly and your non-working cards are not. I'm not sure that this is causing your problem as neither of my cards are paired and I receive HBOHD with no problems. In my area, pairing is not yet required although they are implementing it. If you call back Comcast, ask for help pairing the cards to the unit.
I sugggest that your problem may be related to the coding of your account on their end or to an error in the cable card number on your account. I suggest taking out the cards and verifying the serial numbers with Comcast.
Good Luck.


----------



## btwyx

mkibbe said:


> Has anyone had a problem getting the premium channels  to come in with the Tivo Series 3 HD unit and the Motorola Comcast CableCards????


It works for me, but there are a few people who've reported problems like that.


----------



## DTG

Comcast of Eatontown (NJ) just told me that they are out of Cable Cards and that I should check back next Thursday. 

Makes it hard to use my new Series3


----------



## mkibbe

djnewlin said:


> I have been struggling with getting Comcast + S3 + Moto CCs to work together to get Premium channels too...
> 
> ========================


 DJNEWLIN, you are the first person that I have heard of that is having the exact same problem as me. I know exactly what you are talking about on the Conditional Access screen. In fact, I had my sixth visit from Comcast today, and even pointed out this screen to the Comcast guy. He had no idea what to do with it. I asked why it said "copy protection key: disabled", and "host validation: unknown". No clue on their part. I am currently using the fourth set of CableCards they have brought (ie, #7 and #8) and Abt has even swaped out my TiVo unit. Yesterday, Comcast changed the splitter coming into my house to increase the total voltage to 2000 (my old splitter had 1000mHz). Today, Comcast took my splitter off and tried with the line going straight to my TiVo, that did not work either.

The only other thing that we have not tried is something TiVo suggested, but most likely will not work. TiVo said that the current version of TiVo software was 8.0.1. Version 8.1 is due to come out Nov 14th. They will be sending it to boxes then. But, I don't think this will fix the problem. It has to do with the cards not being able to decrypt the signal for the premium channels.

Out of curiosity, are you on the Comcast Southwest 1,4,5 service, or the Northwest 2,3? The best thing Comcast can say to me is that "it must be my area". Very frustrating.


----------



## djnewlin

Having ABT swap out the TiVo, and and trying your 4th pair of CCs, along with cable feed improvements, really seems to point to what doctord is saying in his response to this problem... that this is likely a problem at Comcast's end (coding, etc.). His advice to check the CC#s is good advice. I have taken the cards out (with the TiVo powered off, to keep the Data#s from changing), and re-confirmed I have the #s correct (all 4 of them per card!).

I live in the Western Suburbs of Chicago... I'm not sure how to verify the Southwest or Northwest #s you quote though - can you elaborate on how to get this info?

I still think taking the S3 to their office might be a good last resort. I have unplugged my working S3, and it always works when I power it back up (including the premiums).

I think it is clear that Comcast is doing the very minimum to comply with the FCC mandated CableCard support... and I would argue they are not really complying... somehow the term passive-aggressive comes to mind... 

Doug

=======================



mkibbe said:


> DJNEWLIN, you are the first person that I have heard of that is having the exact same problem as me. I know exactly what you are talking about on the Conditional Access screen. In fact, I had my sixth visit from Comcast today, and even pointed out this screen to the Comcast guy. He had no idea what to do with it. I asked why it said "copy protection key: disabled", and "host validation: unknown". No clue on their part. I am currently using the fourth set of CableCards they have brought (ie, #7 and #8) and Abt has even swaped out my TiVo unit. Yesterday, Comcast changed the splitter coming into my house to increase the total voltage to 2000 (my old splitter had 1000mHz). Today, Comcast took my splitter off and tried with the line going straight to my TiVo, that did not work either.
> 
> The only other thing that we have not tried is something TiVo suggested, but most likely will not work. TiVo said that the current version of TiVo software was 8.0.1. Version 8.1 is due to come out Nov 14th. They will be sending it to boxes then. But, I don't think this will fix the problem. It has to do with the cards not being able to decrypt the signal for the premium channels.
> 
> Out of curiosity, are you on the Comcast Southwest 1,4,5 service, or the Northwest 2,3? The best thing Comcast can say to me is that "it must be my area". Very frustrating.


----------



## mkibbe

Thanks for the response! Yes, I did take the cards out today with today's Comcast visit and confirmed the serial numbers. Also, I asked the Comcast guy to confirm that the correct CableCard, Host and Data numbers from the Pairing window were in his system. He said they were. 

As to the area you are in, when you go through the TiVo Guided Setup, it asks you to choose the correct Comcast cable lineup (Southwest 1,4,5 or Northwest 2,3, etc.). I found it on one of my Comcast notices that came in the mail some time ago. This usually refers to the channel line up you get. I ask because I am technically in the Southwest 1,4,5 Rebuild zone. I was wondering if there was something about my zone that was giving these cards a hard time with respect to decrypting the signal. It is just hard to believe that all eight Cablecards and two differnet TiVo units are having the same exact problem. It MUST be on the Comcast end. But, I don't know enough about the Comcast system to suggest anything else to them. And, they don't know enough themselves. However, the fact that one of your boxes does work, and the other does not,....it suggests that it is not a problem with my zone. 

I would love to hear from you if you are able to solve this problem. As I mentioned before, the only solution Comcast now has for me is to return the TiVo unit and use the Comcast HD DVR. I am NOT excited about that. I like my TiVo.


----------



## Gregor

Could it be a signal strength problem?

One thing my Comcast installer noted was that bad connections would cause failures.


----------



## djnewlin

The Comcast CableCard Tech Support specialist just called ("Chris"). Long story short... my S3 is now getting all of the Premiums!

It only took Comcast about a minute or two. I had already written down all 4 numbers for each CC before he called. I read them off, so that he could confirm they were entered in his system correctly.

What was interesting, was that my S3 didn't even "react" when he did his thing at the head-end. No xxx-4 error, for example. When he said to check my channels, on the S3 Settings/CableCard/CC1/Test Channels, there they were! He then asked me to check CC2 the same way, and it had all premiums as well.

I tried to get out of him what exactly he did differently this time, but I didn't really get a good answer... He said he wanted to confirm all of my #s, and he said that they were all correct in the system. Then he said he was going to "Validate" the cards. And indeed my Conditional Access screen now shows "Host Validation: Valid 01".

I am quite convinced that this problem was at the Comcast head-end/configuration. I think perhaps Comcast is starting to get a handle on what to do.

Bottom line: Chris told me if I ever have this problem again, to call the Comcast number, menu to Tech Support, and tell them you need a call back to Validate/Pair your CCs. They have a policy to call back within 2 hours, and will have the CC tech specialist call you. Chris - thank you!! 

I checked my bill and could not find the area I am in. My FCC Franchise Authority is DuPage County Center, Wheaton, IL if that helps...

Regards,

Doug

===================================



mkibbe said:


> Thanks for the response! Yes, I did take the cards out today with today's Comcast visit and confirmed the serial numbers. Also, I asked the Comcast guy to confirm that the correct CableCard, Host and Data numbers from the Pairing window were in his system. He said they were.
> 
> As to the area you are in, when you go through the TiVo Guided Setup, it asks you to choose the correct Comcast cable lineup (Southwest 1,4,5 or Northwest 2,3, etc.). I found it on one of my Comcast notices that came in the mail some time ago. This usually refers to the channel line up you get. I ask because I am technically in the Southwest 1,4,5 Rebuild zone. I was wondering if there was something about my zone that was giving these cards a hard time with respect to decrypting the signal. It is just hard to believe that all eight Cablecards and two differnet TiVo units are having the same exact problem. It MUST be on the Comcast end. But, I don't know enough about the Comcast system to suggest anything else to them. And, they don't know enough themselves. However, the fact that one of your boxes does work, and the other does not,....it suggests that it is not a problem with my zone.
> 
> I would love to hear from you if you are able to solve this problem. As I mentioned before, the only solution Comcast now has for me is to return the TiVo unit and use the Comcast HD DVR. I am NOT excited about that. I like my TiVo.


----------



## Walt_3

I agree with you. As we say in silicon valley, he's pulling numbers out of his butt. No one here knows the extent of the problem, which, by the way, I'm having also.


----------



## Walt_3

mahermusic said:


> Going to be new Comcast customer moving into a newly built home. Will not have internet off the bat, I want to get the video up so I can later do a internet self-install.
> 
> Does anyone know:
> 
> 1) If I can self-install 2 cable cards in the TiVo Series 3 myself? (Location is Crosswicks, NJ 08515... Garden State System)
> 
> and
> 
> 2) Will installation be successful through the TiVo WITHOUT the TiVo connected to the internet, since there will be no internet at first?
> 
> Thanks in advance,
> 
> mahermusic


 I don't think they will allow you to install the CC's yourself. The reason, as I understand it, is that they have to burn eeprom's on the cards out in the truck before they give it to you to insure that someone can't swipe your card and get free cable for the rest of their life, or something like that.


----------



## mkibbe

djnewlin said:


> The Comcast CableCard Tech Support specialist just called ("Chris"). Long story short... my S3 is now getting all of the Premiums!
> 
> ===================================


WOW! You give me hope. Since it is 10:30pm right now,...I will wait until tomorrow and call. I hope this works. Did this guy Chris have you take your cards out and reinstall them? Or, did you just read him the numbers and he did his thing on his end? And, which exact numbers should I have for him? My Host and CableCard numbers? Do I need to pull them out again and get my serial numbers too? Since I am on the 7th and 8th set, I did not write them down myself and let the Comcast guy do it.

Thank you so much!


----------



## doctord

You definately need to write down the card serial numbers and have Comcast verify the numbers were correctly entered into their system under your account.


----------



## Jack D

I got my S3 and CCs working this weekend except that the picture on all channels breaks up at random intervals. I've tried swapping all the cables, the signal strength is in the mid 90s. Comcast "hit" the cards. I rebooted. Still same problem. Could this be a problem with the cards? I'm getting all the channels I am supposed to but just not without the picture breaking up. I used the exact same set up (cables etc) with my comcast moto DSTB and no problem.


----------



## debbie6754

This is an ongoing saga. Comcast was here for 3 hours on Wednesady. Couldn't get the ccs to work. He came back on Thursday only to learn that their system (box drivers) was down. He reschduled for today. I just got a call that the box drivers are down again. They have no idea if or when they will come back up. They have now rescheduled for Thursday.

I am really glad that my S3 works without the ccs, but I would like to see my new TV in HD.


----------



## djnewlin

I wrote down all 5 numbers per CC (S/N starting with "NG"xxxx, Unit Address, CC tm #, Host ID, Data #). And no, he did not ask me to pull out the CCs and reinsert them.

Please know that if you pull out your CCs while your TiVo is powered up, you will cause the Data # to change each time! And this may break your pairing at the head-end.

I powered down my TiVo, pulled out CC1, wrote down both the numbers on the card (the S/N "NG"xxxxx and the Unit Address). Then I put CC1 back in, did the same for CC2 and then powered the TiVo back up. Then I went to the Settings/CC menu and wrote down the CC tm, Host ID and Data #. It really seems over the top how many numbers they have in this security protocol. 

Best of luck!

Regards,

Doug

===============================



mkibbe said:


> WOW! You give me hope. Since it is 10:30pm right now,...I will wait until tomorrow and call. I hope this works. Did this guy Chris have you take your cards out and reinstall them? Or, did you just read him the numbers and he did his thing on his end? And, which exact numbers should I have for him? My Host and CableCard numbers? Do I need to pull them out again and get my serial numbers too? Since I am on the 7th and 8th set, I did not write them down myself and let the Comcast guy do it.
> 
> Thank you so much!


----------



## debbie6754

djnewlin said:


> I wrote down all 5 numbers per CC (S/N starting with "NG"xxxx, Unit Address, CC tm #, Host ID, Data #). And no, he did not ask me to pull out the CCs and reinsert them.
> 
> Please know that if you pull out your CCs while your TiVo is powered up, you will cause the Data # to change each time! And this may break your pairing at the head-end.
> 
> I powered down my TiVo, pulled out CC1, wrote down both the numbers on the card (the S/N "NG"xxxxx and the Unit Address). Then I put CC1 back in, did the same for CC2 and then powered the TiVo back up. Then I went to the Settings/CC menu and wrote down the CC tm, Host ID and Data #. It really seems over the top how many numbers they have in this security protocol.
> 
> Best of luck!
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Doug
> 
> ===============================


How did you power down your Tivo? Did you pull the plug? Tivo has advised against doing this.


----------



## jlib

It is a journaled file system so there is no problem unplugging (if you don't want to lose part of your scheduled recording do it when it is not recording anything on your to do list) it but if it bugs you just do a restart from the menu and unplug when the screen goes blank


----------



## hiker

> Beginning Monday, November 6, 2006, a third party Call Center (UEI) will be contacting Comcast customers that have CableCARDs and taking them through their television menu to capture host information relative to the CableCARDs connected to their television.
> 
> Accounts that do not have the necessary host information will lose digital channels at the beginning of next year, once we activate the mandated Copy Protection Management System.


Entire Comcast message here.

What is this mandated Copy Protection Management System?


----------



## dt_dc

hiker said:


> Entire Comcast message here.
> 
> What is this mandated Copy Protection Management System?


The Comcast message is a bit ... goofy.


> Why this is Happening:
> 
> · This is an FCC mandated initiative.


Uhh ... not really. This is very poorly worded.


> · When we launched CableCARDs there was and is a secondary piece of information that we should have been collecting from the customers at the time of install.


Very true.

Comcast is upgrading their head-end / CA from a system that does NOT require host-identification to one that does. This step is / was always in the CA vendor's roadmaps. They _could_ have been collecting the host information from the start ... but they didn't ... so, now they have to call everyone to get it.

See the following CableCard support document from Motorola. Describes (pretty well) what / why this is happening. Even describes the "Copy Protection Management System" headend device.

http://broadband.motorola.com/catalog/product_documents/CableCARDpaper_sept03.pdf

I have no clue where Comcast gets this "FCC mandated" part from.


----------



## ah30k

Here's the story as I know it.

The DAC is the headend component that authorizes set tops to receive protected content.

There are old DACs and new DACs. 

The new DACs all require pairing (a field tech calling in to the headend operator to report your CC#, Host# and unique hashed pairing Data#) and fully support protected content (ie copy once, copy never etc).

The old DACs do not support the full copy protection system (thus not requiring pairing data to be entered). This is why some people can get away with doing self-installs. This old system has some workarounds to try to get partially at copy protection but it is really just a hack and does not meet the needs of braoadcasters who want full control like copy once/never/freely.

Those old systems must be getting replaced with newer systems to become compliant. The headends will need to go collect the pairing info to allow a migration to the new systems.

Edit - Oops, smeak.


----------



## dt_dc

BTW, without the host-pairing information ... the CableCard CA system isn't all that secure against 'hacked' devices. Ie, if you open up your shiny new S3 and figure out a way to get all that 'secure' content unencrypted off the hard drive and start posting torrents ... Motorola wouldn't have a way to (effectively) revoke CableCards in S3s and stop you and everyone else from doing the same thing. The host-paring data and CPMS lets them (selectively) revoke hosts ... ie, 'revoke' hacked devices where the manufacturer has failed to meet their 'robustness requirements'.


----------



## sloejack

mkibbe said:


> Has anyone had a problem getting the premium channels  to come in with the Tivo Series 3 HD unit and the Motorola Comcast CableCards???? The Comcast guys as well as the high-end intallers from Abt Electronics have been out here five times and no one can get it to work. I also called TiVo several times with no good solution. I am about to return this Series 3 unit if we can't get this to work. Thought I would check the forum to see if anyone else had this problem.


I had this problem originally, Ultimately got resolved by going through the activation process with comcast and providing them the correct id numbers for the various cards. Me thinks something got transposed in the original setup and that's what caused the problem. I think you'll need the Card Serial # (on the card physically so you'll have to pull it out) and then the Host and Data #s which you can get from the CableCARD setup screen for each one. I'd write all this stuff down before calling comcast and have the cards back in place since removing them after setup seems to cause them to reset in some way that you lose the premium channels again.


----------



## hiker

dt_dc said:


> BTW, without the host-pairing information ... the CableCard CA system isn't all that secure against 'hacked' devices. Ie, if you open up your shiny new S3 and figure out a way to get all that 'secure' content unencrypted off the hard drive and start posting torrents ... Motorola wouldn't have a way to (effectively) revoke CableCards in S3s and stop you and everyone else from doing the same thing. The host-paring data and CPMS lets them (selectively) revoke hosts ... ie, 'revoke' hacked devices where the manufacturer has failed to meet their 'robustness requirements'.


Do we know which menu on the S3 that contains the Host and Secure Data IDs they will be calling for?


----------



## loughlin

loughlin said:


> Update on this. On the second appointment with Comcast, tech called the morning of the appointment to say they were out of cable cards. Rescheduled a third time and tech shows up with only one cable card. Scheduled forth appointment, tech shows up with two cable cards. He can not get it to work and is blaming Tivo for the problem. I get Tivo tech support on the phone who expains to the tech that the problem is with Comcast and not the Tivo. I have to repeatedly insist that the cable card not be installed on the TV. The tech understood what was going on and sympathized but he was being pressured by the headend to install on the TV. Finally after three hours of arguing including several trips by the tech to his truck to have a personal conversation with the headend, the tech was able to talk them into letting him install on the Tivo. HD is now working.


Two days after this installation, one of my cable cards was turned off.


----------



## dt_dc

hiker said:


> Do we know which menu on the S3 that contains the Host and Secure Data IDs they will be calling for?


It should be the CableCard MMI screen ... referenced in the installation directions:
http://www.tivo.com/pdfs/CableCARDInstall.pdf

See note at bottom:
TiVo Central -> Messages & Settings -> Settings -> Remote, CableCARD, & Devices -> CableCARD Decoder -> select card -> Configure CableCARD -> CableCARD Menu


----------



## treacherous

I'm supposed to get my Series 3 tomorrow so stopped by Redmond office and picked up two cable cards.

-Said I needed two cable cards. I didn't specify what they were for.
-Asked me my phone number
-Rep had some issues getting cards put in system because I aleady have card for my TV. They got it working though.
-Rep asked their supervisor if there was a charge for extra cards. Supervisor said not yet. I didn't push the issue.
-Signed for cards and left.

5-10 minutes total.


----------



## tase2

treacherous said:


> .
> -Rep asked their supervisor if there was a charge for extra cards. Supervisor said not yet. I didn't push the issue.
> -Signed for cards and left.
> 
> 5-10 minutes total.


No initial cost, but is there going to be a monthly charge?


----------



## treacherous

I'll find out shortly and let everyone know what shows up on the bill.

Cards appear to be different. One has a red pattern and says Cablecard and the other has purple color and says MediaCipher Cablecard. Both are Motorola based. Red model looks like what is in my TV.

Part #: 507832-001-00 and 469140-003-00


----------



## canonshooter

So the Comcast installer (a contractor) showed up today with 1 CC (even though I requested 2). He'd never seen a Tivo, much less installed a CC into one..I said, oh, this is going to be fun! He slid the CC into the Tivo...after a bit, the CC screen popped up with the card info Host ID etc... He used his cellphone to enter the serial number of the card NGxxxxxxxx and sent it in to Comcast, supposedly activating the card. We continued the setup, and got to the blue screen that said please wait Acquiring channel information. It sat there for 30mins, then I got an orange screen that said Error: unable to acquire channel information. By this time the installer (a contractor) had left since I told him that I'd read that this could take up to 25 mins. I called Comcast tech support and the guy I spoke to said that he looked at my account and saw that the card had not been activated. He said he activated it, but Tivo still doesn't go past the Acquiring Channel info screen. No one at Comcast, by the way, knew anything about the S3 and it's use of CC's.

The manual says something about a Host ID number for the CC. No metion of it was or has been made by Comcast. The installer didn't give them that number. 

Should he have? Is that a number that Comcast need to pair up the CC?

Any suggestions on what else to do? An installer is coming back on Friday with the second CC card that I ordered but they didn't bring.


----------



## mattm29

treacherous said:


> Rep asked their supervisor if there was a charge for extra cards. Supervisor said not yet. I didn't push the issue.


I live in Seattle and noticed on my Comcast bill that I received today it said the following:

Beginning December 1, Comcast will charge $1.50 per month for the second CableCARD for customers who require two CableCARDs for customer owned digital video recorders ("DVRs").


----------



## jeffreyh

Comcast in Denver installed my 2 cable cards yesterday. It took about 45 minutes.
Everything went very smoothly. Maybe they are getting better at it.


----------



## Pab Sungenis

Comcast of Southern New Jersey (Vineland).

Called yesterday to upgrade my service. Truck roll today, 1-5 time frame, they made it here at 4. Brought two cards. Looked at the TiVo and freaked.

It was a contractor, and he said that the only other guy in the area who had a TiVo had a really botched job, taking over four hours. Since they were running so late, he didn't want to attempt it today, and asked if he could come back in the morning.

I mentioned that I would have rather done a self-install, as I had been reading up on everything and knew what pitfalls to look for. He agreed to call in the cards and leave them behind with me to work with tonight, since if it takes ME four hours it won't bump three other installs off the list today. I agreed, and he'll be back in the morning to see how it went, and finish the job if need be.

He also mentioned that he had found better instructions on-line than the one-sheet TiVo provided, and would print them and bring them with him tomorrow. Unfortunately, the call center woman put two cards on the order, but never mentioned TiVo, so he wasn't prepared for it. He would have moved us to the top of the pile if he had known. Argh. Friendly guy, though.

Will try a self-install tonight, and share the experience. For those who are curious, they're purple label Motorola cards.


----------



## debbie6754

treacherous said:


> I'll find out shortly and let everyone know what shows up on the bill.
> 
> Cards appear to be different. One has a red pattern and says Cablecard and the other has purple color and says MediaCipher Cablecard. Both are Motorola based. Red model looks like what is in my TV.
> 
> Part #: 507832-001-00 and 469140-003-00


Comcast told me the purple cards are the older ones. The red ones are newer. We couldn't get the purple cards to work. Tivo said they may have obsolete firmware. Has anyone had any luck getting the purple ones to work?


----------



## lebowits

I just spoke with Comcast via the 1-800-COMCAST number and was told that they DO NOT support TiVo. The technical specialist that came on the line explained that they would put cards into televisions, but not TiVo units. I explained that it is a CableLabs certified device and that they must support it but he continued to insist that in Maryland and Washington, DC that they will not do so. I've requested a call back from a supervisor to try and get this squashed.


----------



## Jack D

Just to let you guys know: I set up a S3 on Saturday and after the hassle of getting the cable cards paired properly with the S3 I noticed a random pixellation on all channels. I did all sorts of experiments since Sat to see if it was the signal from Comcast or the cables between the S3 and my video processor but in the end I swapped out the S3 for a new one today and that seems to have solved the problem. BTW, once Comcast had configured my account properly the activation of the cards was easy. Today I just pulled them out of the old S3, popped the first one into the new S3 and had Comcast send it a signal. Once the channels came in, I did the same for the second one and no problems at all.


----------



## Pab Sungenis

Here we go. I now have the absolute worst CableCARD story yet.

Comcast is now telling me that the tech, who refused to install the cards, was blocked from having access to the equipment. They're refusing to activate the cards without another truck roll, which cannot happen before Friday morning.

But here's the best part. Because the cards aren't activated, the S3 is stuck in "Acquiring Channel Information" mode, and won't even let me access my antenna! The woman at Comcast says there's nothing she can do.

I've informed her that if this situation is not rectified within 24 hours, because their equipment is now effectively denying me service from another source, I would have to take it up with my local franchise authority and the FCC.

Looks like I'm going to be auctioning off my Series 3 instead of my DirecTiVos. God, I ****ing hate monopolies.


----------



## 1283

Can't you just pull out the cards?


----------



## treacherous

debbie6754 said:


> Comcast told me the purple cards are the older ones. The red ones are newer. We couldn't get the purple cards to work. Tivo said they may have obsolete firmware. Has anyone had any luck getting the purple ones to work?


Strange... the red card I got appears to be the same model that was installed in my Sony KD-34XBR960 back in the summer of '04. I guess I will go with red card in slot one and get a swap on purple card if it doesn't work.


----------



## Jack D

canonshooter said:


> So the Comcast installer (a contractor) showed up today with 1 CC (even though I requested 2). He'd never seen a Tivo, much less installed a CC into one..I said, oh, this is going to be fun! He slid the CC into the Tivo...after a bit, the CC screen popped up with the card info Host ID etc... He used his cellphone to enter the serial number of the card NGxxxxxxxx and sent it in to Comcast, supposedly activating the card. We continued the setup, and got to the blue screen that said please wait Acquiring channel information. It sat there for 30mins, then I got an orange screen that said Error: unable to acquire channel information. By this time the installer (a contractor) had left since I told him that I'd read that this could take up to 25 mins. I called Comcast tech support and the guy I spoke to said that he looked at my account and saw that the card had not been activated. He said he activated it, but Tivo still doesn't go past the Acquiring Channel info screen. No one at Comcast, by the way, knew anything about the S3 and it's use of CC's.
> 
> The manual says something about a Host ID number for the CC. No metion of it was or has been made by Comcast. The installer didn't give them that number.
> 
> Should he have? Is that a number that Comcast need to pair up the CC?
> 
> Any suggestions on what else to do? An installer is coming back on Friday with the second CC card that I ordered but they didn't bring.


I just got mine installed over the weekend. As others have mentioned there are two sorts of problems and I ran into both of them. The first, and hardest for you to do anything about is that they might not have configured your account properly. Until they do that it doesn't matter what you do with the cable cards, you are not going to get the channels. In my case, after the tech left me with two cable cards and no channels I made about five calls to CC until I finally got someone who was willing to work to figure out the problem. She put me on a conference call with a higher level tech who had been inovolved in a TIVO install earlier in the day. Unfortunately, I do not know what they did but they had to put certain codes into their system to make it work.

Once that is done it is easy to pair the cards as long as you follow the TIVO install instructions to the letter. In my case, one of the cards they left just didn't work so they sent the tech back with another card and then it worked


----------



## Bklyn

Pab Sungenis said:


> Here we go. I now have the absolute worst CableCARD story yet.


Not even close. I've had three separate truck rolls and eventually RMA'ed my first Series 3 because the it kept rebooting when the installer went to the CableCARD setup screen.

Now my local Comcast office (Union/Verona NJ) says that they sent back a whole batch of CableCARDs to the supplier as defective (gee, maybe thats why the TiVo was rebooting) and they won't have any on hand until *January 2007*.

I've had this thing for two months now and its still just a glorified Series 2 but with older software (like no KidZone or one-click deletion).

Its now a race between Verizon rolling out their TV-over-FiOS and Comcast getting their act together. Anyone want to take bets on who wins?


----------



## rvt100

I had two cable cards installed and activated in my HD3 last week. Everything has worked fine for a week now including all my premium channels. Last night I installed a Weaknees 750BG upgrade and everything went swimingly. However, I did not check my premium channels last night but did verify that I could now record 90+ hours of HD. This morning I checked my channels and I no longer receive any of my premium channels. What I do get instead is the black screen with either cable card 1 or cable card 2 info and a message to call comcast.


----------



## djnewlin

I suspect that when you did your HD upgrade, you caused your S3 to regenerate a new Data # (one of the 5 numbers associated with each CC, and the only one that is dynamically generated).

You will want to write down the CC S/N and Unit # from the outside of the card itself, and then get the other numbers (Host ID, Cable tm, Data #) from the S3 CC menu and then call up your Cable provider to get them to re-pair / re-validate your CCs.

Regards,

Doug

==========================



rvt100 said:


> I had two cable cards installed and activated in my HD3 last week. Everything has worked fine for a week now including all my premium channels. Last night I installed a Weaknees 750BG upgrade and everything went swimingly. However, I did not check my premium channels last night but did verify that I could now record 90+ hours of HD. This morning I checked my channels and I no longer receive any of my premium channels. What I do get instead is the black screen with either cable card 1 or cable card 2 info and a message to call comcast.


----------



## Gene Plantz

My series 3 was set up today. I thought I'll post my experiences.

location: northwest suburban Chicago 
provider: Comcast
date: 11/8/06

A few days ago, I called the 1-800-comcast number and said I wanted to order some cablecards. I thought I'd be transferred to the "cablecard dept." but I was not.

I explained I had a Tivo series 3 and needed two cablecards. I would also be returning one digital converter box (non-HD). no problems, no hassles... he took the order and scheduled it for 2 days later.

today, the installer arrives at 1:30pm. He has two Motorola cablecards. He said he had done one of these before. I suggested that other people had good results when they strictly followed the Tivo instructions. He agreed.

He inserted the first cablecard in the bottom slot. The Tivo just complained the card did not work and sort of looped on that error. 

OK, scratch heads and decide to try the other cablecard. It works (still using bottom slot). We have the card info on the screen and he calls in to activate it. Long wait to get a person to work with.

After giving the office person the info, the Tivo jumps to a new menu (I guess it detected a signal) and we did the test channel menu option. It worked. I deferred guided setup.

We tried the other cablecard in the upper slot. Would not work. Just an error (161-1 I think it was). So, the installer called to get another card brought to us. 20 minutes later the replacement card arrived. The installer said the warehouse would not give him extra cards when he left for the job.

Insert replacement card in the upper slot and it reads it and we get the info screen. He calls in the info to authorize it and 10 minutes later it was working as well.

so, this all took about 1 1/2 hours but fully 95% of this was wait time... either calling the office or waiting for the replacement card.

I made sure I had a receipt for the returned digital STB and he left. I reran guided setup and it all worked as desired.

BUT..... one hour after he left, two of my other digital STBs stopped working. No signal. I've been down this road before.... the people at the office tend to get aggressive at turning off boxes on my account. I called the local Comcast number and explained the previous activities. Yes, the boxes were disabled.

10 minutes later they were re-activated and I seem to be all set up.

both cablecards were motorola ... soort of green labels. one had firmware level 4.05 and the other was 4.21.


----------



## treacherous

treacherous said:


> I'll find out shortly and let everyone know what shows up on the bill.
> 
> Cards appear to be different. One has a red pattern and says Cablecard and the other has purple color and says MediaCipher Cablecard. Both are Motorola based. Red model looks like what is in my TV.
> 
> Part #: 507832-001-00 and 469140-003-00


Things went well.

-Inserted first card. Info screen came up within 30 seconds.
-Called Comcast. My Account was setup wrong. Rep left line to check with someone for about 10 minutes
-Wanted me to insert both cards, but I told her instructions said to do each card separately. She left line to check with someone else. Said OK. Queued up load. Said it appears there was about a 60 minutes wait. I said OK. I'll call back for other card.
-40 minutes later 161-4 appears and card 1(PN:507832-001-00) works perfectly.
-Put second card in and 30 seconds later it is detected with info screen.
-I call back, new rep..he talks about making some change. I said first card works perfectly. Load the next card (PN469140-003-00). 
-161-4 hits almost instantly. Works right away. 
-Total time 1.5-2 hours.
It was basically plug and play. Lifetime transfer was quick too and took 5 minutes tops.

I had not powered on unit before getting the cards configured today. Not sure if that helped or not.

Very Happy! Picture is awesome! Seems to look better than through cable card in my TV. I have it connected via HDMI.

Card firmware on red card was 4.05 and purple card was 4.21.


----------



## debbie6754

Comcast Union NJ was here today for the 3rd time. They tried a new 3rd cablecard with no luck. It was never able to find any channels. I called back Tivo and referenced my case number. They will send a replacement Tivo. You have to send yours back. When they get it, they send you a new one.  OR, you can opt to pay for a new one, which they will credit when they receive yours back. I choose this option.

I really hope that the CCs will work with the new Tivo, because Comcast is out of ideas.

Anyone else out there using Comcast in Union NJ that has their Tivo working?


----------



## lebowits

After my lackluster conversation with a "technical" guy the other day, I took a flyer and called the local Comcast number (Montgomery County, MD) and asked to schedule an install. Either the operator had no idea what I was talking about and didn't care, or she did and cheerfully scheduled me anyway.

This morning, after about an hour delay in arriving, 2 in-house Comcast technicians showed with both of the CableCards I had requested (woo hoo!). When I showed them the TiVo, one of them knew exactly what it was and admitted to having installed CableCards in them at least once before.

I had already moved around my cable feed so that the new S3 was the only connection to the outlet so that we could avoid any finger pointing to splitters. The technicians inserted the first card and waited to record it's information before inserting the 2nd card to gather it's data.

Once we had all the information we needed, they called back to their distribution folks who recorded the card IDs in my account so that the next call to their NOC would go more smoothly. The NOC folks don't seem to have the ability to alter your account data. The first time through, the NOC could only "see" one of the two cards on my account, so we had to place another call to the distribution folks to get that fixed (only a few minutes). Once the NOC folks could see both cards, they recorded the other card data required and scheduled the init signals to be sent out which came almost immediately, resulting in the now famous 161-4 messages.

It only took about 10 - 15 minutes for the cards to acquire the channels. Initially, I could only see a few channels, but that could also be while the NOC was sending out the init signals and downloading the channel entitlement data.

I re-ran the guided setup which now recognized the CableCards and selected my premium channels. Once that completed, I was able to tune in all of the analog, digital, and premium channels I subscribe to.

The total time for this took just about an hour. All I can say, is that reading the forum helped me prepare for the installation, know almost as much about the process as the Comcast techs, and that they appreciated that I had done my homework. In all, this was probably the most pleasant experience I've had with Comcast to date. Go figure.


----------



## rcompart

Just had teh installer out today for mine and guess what, I don't get Discovery HD or TNT HD. I think I'm going to just return everything becuase this is stupid. They say that TNT HD can only be received with a cable box not a cable card. What a copout. I'm going to get a regular HD receiver and say the heck with it all. This really p*ss*s me off. Oh well. Thanks best buy for having a great return policy.


----------



## wdave

rcompart said:


> They say that TNT HD can only be received with a cable box not a cable card.


They're wrong!


----------



## mportuesi

David Bolling said:


> They're wrong!


+1


----------



## djnewlin

Debbie,

What version did your S3 indicate the CCs had?

For example, on my S3: Settings/CC/Menu, it says my CC1 has v4.21 and my CC2 also has v4.21.

What's interesting, is that I was never able to get an older CC to work (v3.xx). I can't say for sure if it was the older version, or if it was the fact that I had two different versions in my S3 at the same time, or what was the problem. But I was able to finally get my S3 to work successfully when both Moto CCs were at the latest version: v4.21.

Do you have a CC working successfully in your TV? If so, what version is that? And what happens when you try to use a "known good" CC (like the one in your TV) in your S3?

Regards,

Doug



debbie6754 said:


> Comcast told me the purple cards are the older ones. The red ones are newer. We couldn't get the purple cards to work. Tivo said they may have obsolete firmware. Has anyone had any luck getting the purple ones to work?


----------



## wackymann

rcompart said:


> Just had teh installer out today for mine and guess what, I don't get Discovery HD or TNT HD. I think I'm going to just return everything becuase this is stupid. They say that TNT HD can only be received with a cable box not a cable card. What a copout. I'm going to get a regular HD receiver and say the heck with it all. This really p*ss*s me off. Oh well. Thanks best buy for having a great return policy.


I get both just fine... I'm sure those are probably encrypted and your cable cards aren't properly authorized. Do you get any pay channels? Those are always encrypted.


----------



## vsbdtv

rcompart said:


> They say that TNT HD can only be received with a cable box not a cable card.


The CSRs' view of the universe is not one in which cablecards are in plain view. Most customers are coming from the HD-Ready world, not from the already-have-some-form-of-HD perspective. I just went through this myself when I tried to subscribe to HD channels and the CSR initially insisted on rolling a truck to deliver an HD receiver.

The CSRs I've dealt with can be reasoned with, if you know the right buzzwords and phrases to help them understand what you need. In my case, it was enough to simply tell them "I already have an HD receiver that I own myself; I just need the HD channels provisioned". YMMV, but worst case, just keep calling back until you get satisfaction. You will.


----------



## HomieG

David Bolling said:


> They're wrong!


Actually, they may not be. They may have an interface or config issue that nobody there knows how to fix. It happened where I am located. Finally got through to somebody who actually fixed it.


----------



## shady

hiker said:


> Entire Comcast message here.
> 
> What is this mandated Copy Protection Management System?


I just had my call from Comcast tonight.

It started out well, when the woman saw that I had two Cable Cards, she asked me, if I had a Tivo. When I said yes, she said, "great, I know how to operate those"

She then spoilt it by saying "Press the Menu button on the remote".

anyhow, After 5 mins, we were done.

She also said she loved my accent


----------



## rcompart

So as I said earlier, I had the comcast/TWC whatever guy come out to install the cards. Told them to bring more than two as I didn't want to mess around with a bad one or two or three or so on so forth. They brought out 2. He didn't have a clue so I put the first one in and get it to initialize. Then his phone died so he had to have me call the central office or whatever. Nice. I burn through 45 minutes of hold music which shouldn't even be called hold music because all they are is friggin whats playing on demand and crap like that which btw, why the hell do the techs have to hear this stuff, OVER AND OVER AND OVER!!! I wanted to stab myself in the head with a steak knife after I got done with the installer, who I will note, did not install squat. They finally answer and he tells them the stuff that "he" needs to tell them. I'm like whatever and he then hangs up. I was like you did not just hang up did you, you s.o.b. but he did. So we did the same thing for card number two. Then after I installed card number two, card one crapped and said it was waiting for authorization. so call number three and I told the lady to hit them both again just for good measure. This time she says you don't have cable card numbers and he said they dont' need them and she corrected him saying hello moron, I need those numbers. I actually laughed as he had her on speaker phone. Long story short, when I posted the above, I was in a rush to work and was really upset. Before the tech left, he said give it some time and I prety much said this isn't a relationship and i'm not gonna wait another week for another tech to come out here. He was talking about how he had 10 apointments left adn wanted to get done early. So he left adn my sh*t didn't work. I got home tonight and just started messing with things. I pulled both cable cards, wrote everything on them and then popped them back in. Reset the TiVo and went throug the setup again. Called the help number and got someone that thought a TiVo was a webtv thing. I thought great but then I actually thought hey, this kid has no clue so I told him to try a bunch of stuff and viola, it all works now. Well sort of. Now I am having tuner trouble and I'm nto sure if it the cable cards or the TiVo. Almost all the channels work on both tuners but in the 40s-60s only one tuner will get them. These are standard cable channels and I could have swore I was getting the before. Hope it's something stupid but my luck says otherwise. Also, Sup gave me free HBO for 6 months because of the truck role. Am I going to far by asking for shotime or cinemax too since i had to do everything myself? I don't think it should be since they say it costs $80 to send out a tech. They should take $80 from the worthless tech (not saying they all are but this one was) and give me free premiums for 6 months. Ok, now I'm talking out of my *ss!


----------



## driver49

My S3 arrived on Wednesday... yesterday I went down to the Comcast office in Nashville to round up a pair of cableCARDs. Was informed that each card will cost me $6.95/mo. 

The Moto box with the two tuners and DVR costs me $9.95/month. So, when I take the box back, I'm still going to be paying more for the two cards than I was for the box. Pretty good deal for them: they get to charge me more for less. 

I can't wait to get rid of this Motorola DVR. Every time I try to fast forward or back, I hate it more than the last time. 

I'll report back next week after I try to put it all together (going out of town over this weekend).

Thanks, 

--PS


----------



## keenanSR

Comcast-Santa Rosa CA(SF bay area). Returned my 6412 and for two CCs I'll be charged $1.50 per month total. First one no charge, and second one $1.50. No Additional Outlet Fees or "HDTV service", just the $1.50 and Limited Basic at $16.13.


----------



## JfNebraska

keenanSR said:


> Comcast-Santa Rosa CA(SF bay area). Returned my 6412 and for two CCs I'll be charged $1.50 per month total. First one no charge, and second one $1.50. No Additional Outlet Fees or "HDTV service", just the $1.50 and Limited Basic at $16.13.


What?!?!? You're getting all the Comcast HD channels (INHD, DHD, ESPNHD, SF locals, etc.) for $17.63 a month? I must be missing something.


----------



## 1283

JfNebraska said:


> What?!?!? You're getting all the Comcast HD channels (INHD, DHD, ESPNHD, SF locals, etc.) for $17.63 a month? I must be missing something.


The local HD channels are included. Other HD channels such as DHD, ESPNHD, TNTHD, etc. require the $10 digital classic package.


----------



## keenanSR

c3 said:


> The local HD channels are included. Other HD channels such as DHD, ESPNHD, TNTHD, etc. require the $10 digital classic package.


Correct, although in my area the only HD channels that come with Digital Classic are Discovery-HD and ESPN-HD, and, Discovery-HD is still unencrypted in Santa Rosa so I'll still get that one albeit without guide info. Getting one of the two Classic channels for free is a good deal as opposed to two for $9.95.


----------



## 1283

keenanSR said:


> Discovery-HD is still unencrypted in Santa Rosa so I'll still get that one albeit without guide info.


What do you mean without guide info? Programming guide is available for all channels, subscribed or not.


----------



## Georgia Guy

c3 said:


> What do you mean without guide info? Programming guide is available for all channels, subscribed or not.


He's probably tuning the QAM channels, which have no guide data associated with them.


----------



## lachacg

Bklyn said:


> Now my local Comcast office (Union/Verona NJ) says that they sent back a whole batch of CableCARDs to the supplier as defective (gee, maybe thats why the TiVo was rebooting) and they won't have any on hand until *January 2007*.


Are you serious???? I'm serviced by the same office. I'm just about to get a new HDTV and Series 3 right after black Friday and now I won't have service until January????? Blue Xmas for me.


----------



## gbrown

I went into the Cupertino Comcast Office and the CSR figured out that the installation was a one time fee of $15.95. The monthly cost for two CableCards was $1.50. 

We set up an install that the subcontractors blew, so I got a $20 rebate via the missed appointment rebate deal that they have. 

The only issue I had with the installers was that they demanded that I use a telephone line. They never had seen the Internet connection. Even when I told them the initial download was faster, they required the phone line. Go figure! 

I'm using the Buffalo WiFi to Ethernet Bridge because I refuse to run WEP and the Buffalo bridge has gotten great reviews on this board. Easy to configure and get running. 

I am SO much happier with the S3 Tivo than the Motorola. If you can afford the hight price of the S3, I recommend it. I got mine through the TiVo Community store with the 15% discount. 

Next project - new home audo furniture and putting the Sony Bravia on the wall


----------



## 1283

Georgia Guy said:


> He's probably tuning the QAM channels, which have no guide data associated with them.


keenanSR already has CableCards, so manual QAM tuning is not an option.


----------



## 1283

gbrown said:


> The only issue I had with the installers was that they demanded that I use a telephone line. They never had seen the Internet connection. Even when I told them the initial download was faster, they required the phone line. Go figure!


There is no need to re-run Guided Setup while the installer is there.


----------



## Georgia Guy

c3 said:


> keenanSR already has CableCards, so manual QAM tuning is not an option.


Before I got the cablecards, I just had the direct cable connected and ota connected and did a channel scan. Besides all the ota channels, the scan found quite a few QAM channels on the cable.

Are you saying you can't do another channel scan after the cable cards are installed? I haven't tried it because the one time I did it I added about 400 unwanted channels to Tivo's channel list. But the option to do another scan remains in Tivo's settings/channels menu. Will that only do the ota now that the cc's are installed? Just curious.


----------



## 1283

Georgia Guy said:


> Will that only do the ota now that the cc's are installed? Just curious.


Correct, based on what I've read.


----------



## Georgia Guy

c3 said:


> Correct, based on what I've read.


Well, I wish I had the nerve to try it, but its all working so perfectly now, I don't want to mess with it. If it ain't broke, don't fix it.


----------



## btwyx

Georgia Guy said:


> But the option to do another scan remains in Tivo's settings/channels menu. Will that only do the ota now that the cc's are installed? Just curious.


It'll only have the OTA option if you look, I have looked.


----------



## ThreeSoFar

COMCAST INSTALL #2

My two series 3's are now 100%, two tuners each, all digital. 

The second one was much easier, though still not trivial. It only took one full day to get working, instead of three or four visits over several weeks. 

Mac (I didn't ask for Comcast personnel, but he was--his truck was, anyway) came around 900, for the 7:30-10:00 slot (ALWAYS ask for the earliest slot they have, and ALWAYS plan for it to take the full day). This was his first Series 3. He pretty much let me guide him when he started going astray (tried to say Samsung was the model, but that's the TV--little stuff like that). Ivan, the cableCARD expert on the phone with Mac, said as soon as he was given the gist of the situation, said the cable line would need an amplifier. Mac had one in the truck and quickly had it installed where I wanted it, in the basement. My only qualm was whether it might screw up my Internet connection (the amp went in prior to BOTH the cable modem and the TiVos). But I'd had a Comcast amp. at our last house (though after the cable modem) without any problems went with what they said. Turns out the amp. doesn't hurt anything, so that's fine with me. (I like how the power jack on the amp is just another F5 connector--same as the CATV itself. It lets the installer make a power cable of exactly the needed length, no more.)

But it turned out that one of the two cards he brought this morning, the second one we put in, immediately and repeatedly gave a 161-1 error. Did so even after reboot and after re-seating the card. By that time, since the first card was taking so long to acquire channels, I had said I wished I could call in the numbers directly myself (last time(s) they said no), and my installer said sure and made sure the NOC guy at the other end (yes, there's one in Baltimore, his name is Ivan) knew I'd be dealing with him directly. He obviously wanted to get out of there and get on with the rest of his installs, and that was fine with me.

Ivan looked up the 161-1 error, which he said was "pin error", and meant a bad card. I found a thread on TCF where a guy said it almost always meant a bad card READER, meaning the TiVo was busted. A few hours later, around 3:30 as they'd said by phone would be the case, Mac (my original installer this morning) came by with the second card. Immediately after putting it in and NOT seeing the 161-1 error, I was confident it was NOT a busted TiVO (phew). In fact, I soon got the GOOD error, 164-1. I let Mac get on with his other installs (sounded like his day wasn't NEAR over yet) and called Ivan at the NOC. Left him voice mail, and was getting worried I might have missed him. But he'd given me his cell and said he could do his thing from home if need be. Turned out it wasn't needed. He called back around 4:15. Less than a half hour later all was working fine.

Woohoo!

Seriously thinking about buying some stock in Comcast. Yes, they suck. But damn, they make a lot of money--no reason I shouldn't get in on that action.

Also seriously thinking about HD TiVo #3. I saw new in box, lifetimed series 3's selling for $1350 on eBay. So #3 can be a backup in case of hardware failure, and possibly a moneymaker if I sell it in a year or two.

(and yes....I realize I may have a "TiVo" problem. But I see no need for any 12 step programs or interventions or the like.)


----------



## toddinmd

Had my cable cards installed today. I called the 800 number yesterday and the first available appointment was today, which was great, didn't need to wait long. 

The tech showed up with two SA cards. He proceeded to insert the first card and the card went into updating firmware. He was inpatient and tired the second card, tivo wouldn't even bring the card up. He was packing up ready to go, and then I asked, ok now what is the next step. He didn't know, so I suggested he leave the cards, he did and said he would be back by later to pick them up. After he left I went ahead and rebooted my S3. Then from a suggestion I found in the forums, I inserted both cards at the same time and let it sit. I did get the firmware upgrade again, but after about 10 minutes or so, both cards showed up in the diags and I had some channels. 

After a couple of hours the tech called, and I told him the cards were up, so he swung back by and called the cards in. He pulled both cards and then registered one at a time. They came right up. He told me that he had just installed two more S3's and had no issues, guess it was my lucky day. But he did say the installs seem to be 50/50. 

Sounds like maybe starting with a clean boot, and also having patients pays off.

Todd

Comcast, Howard County, MD


----------



## ac3dd

Wow, all these horror stories have me scared to buy a Series 3. TiVo should really *****-slap all these stupid cable companies for harming their business with their incompetence and violating FCC regulations.


----------



## ac3dd

winpitt said:


> A couple notes: Your cable provider is not a monopoly really. Franchise agreements are by law non-exclusive. That means that as many providers as wish to can compete in your area. They choose not to because the cost of rolling out additional infrastructure leeches away margins when they need to share subscriptions. Most franchise authorities would love to have as many providers as possible.


Just because some other providers have a theoretical opportunity to enter the market doesn't mean there isn't a monopoly. It may not be a government-enforced monopoly any more, but it's still a monopoly. How many of us in real life have a choice of more than one cable provider serving our house or apartment? Nearly zero.


----------



## debbie6754

lachacg said:


> Are you serious???? I'm serviced by the same office. I'm just about to get a new HDTV and Series 3 right after black Friday and now I won't have service until January????? Blue Xmas for me.


I had the Comcast Union NJ guys here 3 times. They seem to have a supply of cablecards. What they are missing is a suppy of techs who know what they are doing or have ever even seen a Tivo. They have received no training at all on cablecards. They told me my problem is a bad Tivo. So I am exchanging my Tivo. When the new one arrives, I will call them again. This time I will try and request a supervisor or at least a tech who has successfully installed a cablecard.


----------



## ThreeSoFar'sBro

ThreeSoFar said:


> (and yes....I realize I may have a "TiVo" problem. But I see no need for any 12 step programs or interventions or the like.)


Are you sure, little brother? I think maybe we need to contact someone for you to talk to. "How does that make you feel?" LOL


----------



## gbrown

Last Friday evening, I noticed that I wasn't getting Discovery HD and HBO-HD on my Series 3 TiVo. I called support and they setup a service call for this morning between 8 and 10AM. 

The guy actually shows up on time (8:45AM) and had a signal strength meter with him. It turns out that the CSR had not put both stations on the report, just Discover. When he heard that HBO-HD was also missing he immediately said the problem is with your splitter. I have one side going into the TV to get QAM channels so that I can record 2 and watch 1 at the same time. 

He swapped the splitter and everything now works. Also no charge for the visit. 

What a wonderful experience. Someone who new what he was doing. Kinda restores my faith in Comcast. Two thumbs up! :up: :up:


----------



## Thursday

gbrown, what kind of splitter is it, because I need to update all of my splitters because they are just the couple buck ones you can get anywhere. I would rather have a good splitter that doesn't chop the signal quality way down.

Anyone have some suggestions about what splitter I should get? Also, I need to get something that can take 2 signals ( OTA Antenna and Digital Cable ) and send them to one TV. Any suggestions there as well?


Also, Comcast is comming on tuesday to set up Digital Cable ( Platnium ) with HD. I can't wait. The thing that surprises me is that the CSR said that the first extra CC was free but the second one was 5.99$ a month, kinda expensive, but oh well.


----------



## keenanSR

Thursday said:


> gbrown, what kind of splitter is it, because I need to update all of my splitters because they are just the couple buck ones you can get anywhere. I would rather have a good splitter that doesn't chop the signal quality way down.
> 
> Anyone have some suggestions about what splitter I should get? Also, I need to get something that can take 2 signals ( OTA Antenna and Digital Cable ) and send them to one TV. Any suggestions there as well?
> 
> Also, Comcast is comming on tuesday to set up Digital Cable ( Platnium ) with HD. I can't wait. The thing that surprises me is that the CSR said that the first extra CC was free but the second one was 5.99$ a month, kinda expensive, but oh well.


Just make sure the splitter is good to 1000MHz, most cable systems don't go above 860MHz currently. Older splitters may only be good up to 500-650MHz(old style cable systems).


----------



## Thursday

Thanks keenan


----------



## tase2

Spoke with Comcast this afternoon. The story I got was 1 free CC and $2.75/mo for the 2nd CC.

I was told I had to get one tier up from digital classic (I forgot the name of it) in order to be eligible for the Digital Cable Dish Win-Back promotion. I was hoping for digital classic. 

I have not set up an appointment yet, I will wait until I have my S3 in my hands.


----------



## laria

After reading part of this thread, I am starting to dread my 3-5pm appointment today.  We have two S3's being hooked up (hopefully) and I about cried when I got a woman on the phone who said she never heard of installing CableCards in TiVos, they only install them in TVs, and I'll have to call TiVo about that. She went to talk to someone though after I told her I knew (i.e. read about on TC ) many people who had Comcast cards in their TiVos, and she got straightened out.

She also told me 1 free card, then $2.75 per month for additional ones like tase2 said.


----------



## bicker

I wouldn't get too concerned about the CableCard installation. Those issues tend to get worked out, as far as I've seen. What's of greater concern are the insidious issues, such as random channel loss, where all indications to Comcast is that all their systems are working properly, so they (reasonably, though I respect those who disagree as much as they respect me) conclude that the problem must be within the TiVo.


----------



## winpitt

ac3dd said:


> Just because some other providers have a theoretical opportunity to enter the market doesn't mean there isn't a monopoly. It may not be a government-enforced monopoly any more, but it's still a monopoly. How many of us in real life have a choice of more than one cable provider serving our house or apartment? Nearly zero.


Actually it does mean that there isn't a monopoly. If you want to change it, start your own cable company. You're allowed. There is nothing stopping you. The facts are that there is a choice for many between DBS and cable (not everyone certainly). And for some more, there is yet another choice with FiOS. The cable market has gone through a huge amount of change, with a great deal of convergence. Smaller operators were unable to generate margins to survive, leading us to this situation with fewer but larger providers. That in itself should be a signal that the problem is us, the consumers. We're not willing to pay enough to justify the kind of competition that you want.

In other words, your argument is that no matter the cost or the business proposition, you the consumer should have a choice in every single purchase you make. Unfortunately that has never been the way business works in history and I seriously doubt that our financial models will change today.


----------



## Bodshal

winpitt said:


> Actually it does mean that there isn't a monopoly.


There are lots of interpretations of the word. One involves having an exclusive right or priviledge, another relates to there only being a single supplier (regardless of whether it's an enforced monopology). A couple of the entries at http://www.dict.org/ back this up.

However, according to another entry from a law dictionary at dict.org, commercially it mostly relates to being granted an exclusive right by the government or having acquired the means to be the sole supplier of something (implying that you have therefore actively denied the possibility of competition).

Ergo, common English has a looser definition than law, which is often the case generally speaking.

As for Comcast: My Cablecards that were installed back in September still work fine. No issues thus far.

Chris.


----------



## PaulRuby

Comcast is getting better at this in Sacramento. It took them two trips out but all is working...

First, being a tech geek myself, I decided to NOT be at home when comcast was there. If they want my business, then they can do the work. I had everything ready for them with the instructions on top of each Tivo (2 of them). My wife was at home for them... The lady that came out had never seen one but was very good about working through it and getting things set up. According to my wife, we had all channels when she left. But, when I got home, the premium channels were not coming in. Black screen. Called comcsat and then scheduled a 2nd appt for the following morning. A different person showed up and imediately recognized that the cards had not been properly initialized. He knew who to call to get the right stuff sent to the cards and now everything is great. 

For those being scared off by the horror stories, don't be... Since this stuff is all new to comcast, they are having some newbie issues. I do not believe they are being mallicious. I saw nothing like that. Instead, I saw inexperience that was easily overcome with one extra visit. There were no hard-sell atempts or anything like that. Just some basic confusion at first because I was asking for 4 cable cards. Just explain what you're doing, politely, and there's no issue. 

And for the tech geeks like me out there.... Just let them do their job. Be nice. When they make a mistake, be helpful, not indignant. If this is hard for you (as it is for me) then don't even be at the house when they show up. Allow your lovely, polite, patient wife to be there. 

Anyway, I have 2 HD Tivos operating flawlessly. Freaking awesome product! After intial guided setup (prior to cable card stuff) I upgraded to 750GB hard drives (available from Fry's). Dual tuners is SOOO GREAT. And completely seamless. My full conversion to HD is now complete.

In case you didn't know, you can get 750GB drives at fry's product number 4924331.

Unfortunately, they're no longer on sale... But, I can tell you that they are quiet and work great and the upgrade is easy. 

(Sorry my links are not enabled. I have not posted 5 times yet... so this freaking BBS is making it VERY difficult to tell you where to go. Dang it.)

The instructions to upgrade your HDD are at "bumwine" dot "com" slash "tivo" dot "html".

- Paul


----------



## winpitt

Bodshal said:


> There are lots of interpretations of the word. One involves having an exclusive right or priviledge, another relates to there only being a single supplier (regardless of whether it's an enforced monopology). A couple of the entries at http://www.dict.org/ back this up.
> 
> However, according to another entry from a law dictionary at dict.org, commercially it mostly relates to being granted an exclusive right by the government or having acquired the means to be the sole supplier of something (implying that you have therefore actively denied the possibility of competition).
> 
> Ergo, common English has a looser definition than law, which is often the case generally speaking.
> 
> As for Comcast: My Cablecards that were installed back in September still work fine. No issues thus far.
> 
> Chris.


Just to be clear, franchise agreements are by law non-exclusive. Any provider can enter the market. A locality can have 1000 franchise agreements if there were 1000 providers that thought they could profit.


----------



## PolarBear20

Just to add to the thread...

I'm on the phone with the 800-COMCAST rep now and, after reading many of the posts, am telling them up front that I have an S3 and need two cable cards for one television. So, here's where I'm at with them... Oh, I'm in Fort Lauderdale

She seems to have had this discussion before...
No charge for either of the Cable Cards...
There is the 5.00 HD fee, which is fine. I asked multiple times and I am only going to be charged one 5.00 fee...
I can't pick them up at the local office...
The delivery fee is 17.99...
They won't be able to make it out to install/deliver them until 11/21...

If my experience turns out differently (or my bill), I'll let evey one know...


----------



## bicker

Bodshal said:


> There are lots of interpretations of the word.


The only one that matters in this case is the legal definition, as applied by today's courts. In that context, there is no monopoly. People might not like that to be the case, but that's reality.


----------



## laria

Well, yay, even though I was dreading the install after all the horror stories, the first thing the guys said when they got here was, "We're doing Tivos? We love Tivos!" They got here about 4:40, installed the 4 cards, and were out the door by 5:15. I'd say 30 of the entire 35 minutes was waiting on hold or reading off numbers!


----------



## ewilts

Here's my experience - Mounds View, MN (a north suburb of Minneapolis). I purchased the S3 last Thursday evening, phoned TiVo and had my lifetime transferred from my S2. The TiVo support rep knew exactly what I wanted and processed the order quickly. I then called Comcast and was told that Digital Classic would include my local HD stations for an extra $10/month on top of my existing subscription (Cable Ready Standard Service). The first CableCard would be free (it comes with Digital Classic but would not have been free for Cable Ready service) and the 2nd an extra $4.95/month. An install was offered for Saturday afternoon but I was not available so it was scheduled for Sunday morning. Installation would be $15.49 (not bad I think for a truck roll). I thought the service response time for an install was fantastic - I was thinking Monday would have been optimistic.

The Comcast tech showed up with 2 CCs and a set-top box in case I needed one (he said the order wasn't clear and he would rather play it safe). He left the STB in the truck and started the CC install. He'd never seen an S3 before. The first card went in fairly smoothly but we were impatient - things started working as we were watching the various CC menus. I saw only 1 HD station but he said that sometimes that happens and it can take up to 24 hours for all of the stations to appear. The 2nd CC also seemed to go in smoothly and I thanked the tech and he left 45 minutes after he arrived. The next day I realized that I still didn't have all of the HD stations and that CC 2 didn't have the Digital Classic subscription - just Basic 1. I called Comcast on Monday and they sent another "hit" to the cards and I got Digital Classic. Still no local HD stations though. I called Comcast again, they said the account was set up correctly, and they'd roll a tech Wednesday evening (tommorow). After more futzing around on Monday night (and double-checking with another Comcast phone support person to confirm that the HD stations should be there), I went to bed, slightly grumpy. 

Tuesday morning I realized my mistake - I have a notch filter in place for channels 75-80 for my AVcast video distribution system. Guess where the darn HD stations are? I removed the filter, and the HD stations appeared. I canceled the service call and I'll figure out what to do about the AVcast later.

Overall, had I not shot myself in the foot with the filter, I would have had full service on one CC on Sunday shortly after the install and after my call on Monday, the 2nd one would have worked. It appears to me that even though Comcast doesn't see many S3s, they're prepared to deal with them and quickly resolve issues. I'm fairly satisfied.

..../Ed


----------



## Str8Dog

How are you guys finding the locations of your local comcast office? Google IT DOES NOTHING!


----------



## Maeglin

Str8Dog said:


> How are you guys finding the locations of your local comcast office? Google IT DOES NOTHING!


Calling them typically works.


----------



## Str8Dog

Nevermind Comcast.com revealed the secret to me. It never fails, look for anything concerning billing and they have no problem giving you a local address. 8)


----------



## Str8Dog

Maeglin said:


> Calling them typically works.


When I call they insist of sending a tech, I can do this on my own... :up:


----------



## Maeglin

Str8Dog said:


> When I call they insist of sending a tech, I can do this on my own... :up:


They insist on sending you a tech to tell you where the nearest office is? 

(yes, that's all you really need to ask if that's all you need to know)


----------



## tweekerz

$25 MIR for signing up for showtime... plus Comcast is offering $5.95/month for 6 months... making for some damn cheap Showtime.



MJedi said:


> Question. I currently only subscribe to Digital Plus. If I want to add one of the premium channels (HBO or Cinemax), are they just going to turn on something on their end? Will it affect the CC's? Will I need another initialize and hit? Thanks in advance.


----------



## Adams61

I have had my tivo 3 for almost a month now. After a failed install, my local Comcast office told me that they couldn't supply cable cards for a tivo 3 since their billing system isn't set up to handle them. I have called the tivo office several times, gotten on the line with them and Comcast while Comcast repeated that they wouldn't supply me with cable cards, and still nothing after all this time. I just got off the phone with them for the third time and they say they can't give me a time estimate of how long it will take to resolve but they are working on it. I have called the Executive Assistance for Comcast in Pennsylvania several times too and I'm getting nowhere. I'm very discouraged. Any advice?


----------



## PaulRuby

Adams61 said:


> I have had my tivo 3 for almost a month now. After a failed install, my local Comcast office told me that they couldn't supply cable cards for a tivo 3 since their billing system isn't set up to handle them. I have called the tivo office several times, gotten on the line with them and Comcast while Comcast repeated that they wouldn't supply me with cable cards, and still nothing after all this time. I just got off the phone with them for the third time and they say they can't give me a time estimate of how long it will take to resolve but they are working on it. I have called the Executive Assistance for Comcast in Pennsylvania several times too and I'm getting nowhere. I'm very discouraged. Any advice?


Had that happened to me, I would now be a direct TV and DSL customer. There's nothing else they will listen too at this point.


----------



## ac3dd

bicker said:


> The only one that matters in this case is the legal definition, as applied by today's courts. In that context, there is no monopoly. People might not like that to be the case, but that's reality.


The legal definition does not require 100% control. Microsoft was judged in court to have a monopoly, even though Macs and Linux exist.


----------



## winpitt

PaulRuby said:


> Had that happened to me, I would now be a direct TV and DSL customer. There's nothing else they will listen too at this point.


Where are you located? I might be able to give you a contact to help you get CCs


----------



## winpitt

ac3dd said:


> The legal definition does not require 100% control. Microsoft was judged in court to have a monopoly, even though Macs and Linux exist.


Actually I believe they were not. They were found to have engaged in activities which were anti-competitive but were not found to be a monopoly. There is a very big difference. Language concerning "monopoly power" was used (for example in the 1999 civil suit). The last para as I recall summarized, and focused on "anti-competitive" actions.

Ask anyone who is familiar with the electronic discovery area of business law. They'll be quite familiar with the distinction.

Further, there is yet another very large distinction. DBS has a relatively large foothold and is a direct and reasonable competitor in the marketplace completely outside of cable. DBS completely eliminates (at least at the moment) being able to call cable a monopoly.


----------



## ac3dd

winpitt said:


> Actually I believe they were not. They were found to have engaged in activities which were anti-competitive but were not found to be a monopoly. There is a very big difference. Language concerning "monopoly power" was used (for example in the 1999 civil suit). The last para as I recall summarized, and focused on "anti-competitive" actions.


OK, so they didn't have a monopoly, they had "monopoly power". Big woot.

http://www.usdoj.gov/atr/cases/f3800/msjudgex.htm


US Department of Justice said:


> Viewed together, three main facts indicate that Microsoft enjoys monopoly power. First, Microsoft's share of the market for Intel-compatible PC operating systems is extremely large and stable. Second, Microsoft's dominant market share is protected by a high barrier to entry. Third, and largely as a result of that barrier, Microsoft's customers lack a commercially viable alternative to Windows.


In most areas cable companies have a monopoly not on TV service per se, but a monopoly on the type of TV service that does not require external structures (e.g. dish or antenna) added on to the residence. Other companies can't or don't deliver service over the cable wires or phone lines. There is some element of competition between DBS and cable, but the differences make DBS physically impossible or very undesirable for many, which gives the cablecos a cushion to be lazy. It's sort of like one company controlling the market for automatic cars while the others sell stick shift. Cable TV is the "automatic car" equivalent.


----------



## Thos19

I just made an appointment with Comcast (I used to be Adelphia) for next Wednesday for CC install on my Series 3 which I hope to have Friday..

The CSR quoted the first card being free and the second card being $2.75/mo -- cool.

But she quoted $49.99 for the install of the two cards, citing that the tech has to configure 2 cards -- NOT cool.  I gave the spiel about it being one outlet, but she wouldn't budge. She did say she would check with her supervisor to see if it was possible to charge $29.99, as it is one outlet. We'll see I guess.

I've seen in this thread where people in MA have gotten install charges ranging from $12.85 to $30. Never $50. Any advice for me, you guys in MA who got the more reasonable rate?

Thanks in advance,

Thos.


----------



## laria

Thos19 said:


> I've seen in this thread where people in MA have gotten install charges ranging from $12.85 to $30. Never $50. Any advice for me, you guys in MA who got the more reasonable rate?


Maybe call back and try a different rep? I wonder if it is because you were Adelphia... I often wonder how well integrated they actually are with the cable companies they take over. I am in NH, but we used to be MediaOne/AT&T Broadband like a lot of MA (heck the callerid from the local office still says AT&T Broadband on it ). The rep told me on the phone that it would be a flat fee of $12.85 and I just checked the recent activity on the billing webpage and that's what it says. This was just yesterday for 2 TiVos (so 4 cards).


----------



## Str8Dog

Olympia, Wa

I looked up my local office via Comcast's website. Walked in, told the lady I just bought a TiVo S3 and needed two cableCards. Her first response was that they are only allowed to give one out per household. I explained it was a Dual Tuner device that required two cards. She spoke with a manager and I walked out 3 mintues later with my two cards.

They did charge me $1.99 for editing my account.... WTFMATE!?!

Anyway now I am just waiting for my box to arrive.


----------



## 1283

Str8Dog said:


> They did charge me $1.99 for editing my account.... WTFMATE!?!


That prevents people from upgrading and downgrading services every single day.


----------



## Bostonlawman2003

Thos19 said:


> I just made an appointment with Comcast (I used to be Adelphia) for next Wednesday for CC install on my Series 3 which I hope to have Friday..
> 
> The CSR quoted the first card being free and the second card being $2.75/mo -- cool.
> 
> But she quoted $49.99 for the install of the two cards, citing that the tech has to configure 2 cards -- NOT cool.  I gave the spiel about it being one outlet, but she wouldn't budge. She did say she would check with her supervisor to see if it was possible to charge $29.99, as it is one outlet. We'll see I guess.
> 
> I've seen in this thread where people in MA have gotten install charges ranging from $12.85 to $30. Never $50. Any advice for me, you guys in MA who got the more reasonable rate?
> 
> Thanks in advance,
> 
> Thos.


Thos, I'm in Abington as well and have an install scheduled for this Thursday. I set the appt. up before the merge completed for Comcast (last week) and was told there was no charge for the install.

I had a bad feeling about the CSR I spoke with so I stopped into the local office the next day and asked the woman to check the appt. and make sure it was for 2 CC's and on the right day. She said it was all set for the 2 cards and confirmed there was no charge.

Looks like you had to get in on the tail end of Adelphia to get the best deal. I'll update on Thursday night as to the success of the install.
JRB


----------



## Adams61

winpitt said:


> Where are you located? I might be able to give you a contact to help you get CCs


I am in Mississippi.


----------



## BarryPCC

Hi,

I bought the Series 3 this week and have a Comcast appointment scheduled for Saturday morning between 8-11. I went down to the office last weekend and scheduled the appointment and they seemed to know what I was talking about when I said I needed 2 CCs for a "dual tuner" TV. Didn't want to cause a stir so I did not mention TiVO. My question is, how much prep do I need to do to the S3 before the tech shows up? 

I'm hopeful he'll just hand me the cards and that'll be the end of it and I can do the install myself but I have read many stories on here where that didn't happen. I am hoping my TiVo arrives Thursday so I will have 2 days to read the manuals before the install.

I haven't finished viewing everything on my S2 yet so I'm hoping they let me keep the box for a bit so I can move that TiVo over to an auxiliary input on my TV and watch my remaining recordings.

Anyone else in the Richmond, VA area already had experience with the S3 and Comcast? Any advice?

Ready for HD! (No matter how big the headache...)


----------



## bicker

ac3dd said:


> The legal definition does not require 100% control. Microsoft was judged in court to have a monopoly, even though Macs and Linux exist.


And cable companeis have been judged to NOT have a monopoly. Very simple. They don't suddenly become a monopoly because you want them to be, because it makes your argument easier. As long as there is both cable service and satellite service, *neither* is a monopoly for subscription television service.


----------



## bicker

ac3dd said:


> In most areas cable companies have a monopoly not on TV service per se, but a monopoly on the type of TV service that does not require external structures (e.g. dish or antenna) added on to the residence.


The Telecommunications Act of 1996 eliminated that as a relevant criterion.



> There is some element of competition between DBS and cable, but the differences make DBS physically impossible or very undesirable for many


"Tough." That's what the courts have said. You finding something undesireable doesn't eliminate it as an option, so therefore the other supplier doesn't become a monopoly. And "physically impossible" doesn't fly either. There is no town in the country where it is physically impossible to receive satellite service. You can try to distort reality as much as you want, but it won't actually change reality.


----------



## scottrob

Has anyone with Comcast Dale City Virginia had a successful Series 3 installation? Thanks in advance.


----------



## ewilts

Adams61 said:


> I have had my tivo 3 for almost a month now. After a failed install, my local Comcast office told me that they couldn't supply cable cards for a tivo 3 since their billing system isn't set up to handle them. I have called the tivo office several times, gotten on the line with them and Comcast while Comcast repeated that they wouldn't supply me with cable cards, and still nothing after all this time. I just got off the phone with them for the third time and they say they can't give me a time estimate of how long it will take to resolve but they are working on it. I have called the Executive Assistance for Comcast in Pennsylvania several times too and I'm getting nowhere. I'm very discouraged. Any advice?


Since the FCC mandates that Comcast support devices certified by CableLabs (and the S3 is certified), inform Comcast that you will be contacting the FCC regarding their behavior. If they don't listen to the threat, contact the FCC.

You could also contact TiVo Customer Support and ask them to contact Comcast on your behalf. I don't know if they will, but if you tell them you'll return the S3 if they don't, they may offer to help.

.../Ed


----------



## bicker

Don't say you'll contact the FCC. The FCC regulations clearly state that if you have a dispute, you must work to resolve it through the franchising authority, not the FCC. So say you'll talk to your town franchising authority, if you decide to go down that path, and then follow-through, talking to your town franchising authority.


----------



## Thos19

Bostonlawman2003 said:


> Thos, I'm in Abington as well and have an install scheduled for this Thursday. I set the appt. up before the merge completed for Comcast (last week) and was told there was no charge for the install.
> 
> I had a bad feeling about the CSR I spoke with so I stopped into the local office the next day and asked the woman to check the appt. and make sure it was for 2 CC's and on the right day. She said it was all set for the 2 cards and confirmed there was no charge.
> 
> Looks like you had to get in on the tail end of Adelphia to get the best deal. I'll update on Thursday night as to the success of the install.
> JRB


FREE ???? Damn, I guess that's what I get for waiting for Tweeter to get a Series 3 in stock for me (I like buying local in case there is a problem). I could, maybe, live with a $30 charge, but $50???

I thought about asking your name and calling them back and saying "my buddy down the street is getting it free, why can't I?", but I wouldn't want to screw up your deal. Maybe I'll try the corporate number....

Thos.

PS Is the local office you go to the one in Rockland Center?


----------



## ewilts

BarryPCC said:


> Hi,
> 
> I bought the Series 3 this week and have a Comcast appointment scheduled for Saturday morning between 8-11. I went down to the office last weekend and scheduled the appointment and they seemed to know what I was talking about when I said I needed 2 CCs for a "dual tuner" TV. Didn't want to cause a stir so I did not mention TiVO. My question is, how much prep do I need to do to the S3 before the tech shows up?
> 
> I'm hopeful he'll just hand me the cards and that'll be the end of it and I can do the install myself but I have read many stories on here where that didn't happen. I am hoping my TiVo arrives Thursday so I will have 2 days to read the manuals before the install.
> 
> I haven't finished viewing everything on my S2 yet so I'm hoping they let me keep the box for a bit so I can move that TiVo over to an auxiliary input on my TV and watch my remaining recordings.
> 
> Ready for HD! (No matter how big the headache...)


My approach was the following:
1. Take the TiVo out of the box, write down the serial number, and phone TiVo to activate it (I transferred my lifetime from an S2). If you do transfer a lifetime, you also get the old box subscribed for a year for no extra charge.
1a. Remember to set the remote address - otherwise, both TiVos will respond to your remote. The procedure is documented on TiVo's web site.
2. Connect the TiVo to your existing and run guided setup. Start watching TV! If you have an HD TV (good assumption or you wouldn't be buying an S3 ), do a manual scan on the TV. The local HD stations are probably unencrypted. PBS HD is lovely!
3. You've already scheduled your appointment, so you probably already have HD stations coming through. Do a manual cable scan and look for channel numbers that end in -1 (like 4-1). That might be an HD station. Have some fun! Don't pay too much attention to the channel numbers since the CC install will remap the channel numbers for you.
4. Your TiVo will come with a separate sheet of paper describing the CC install. READ THIS. Also read the CC install FAQ on TiVo's web site. Pay attention to the 161-2 or 161-4 meanings (one is normal, one means a bad CC and I can't remember which is which).
4a. Remove any splitters if you can before the tech shows up. If you have any problems, you want to make sure that the problem is as isolated as possible. You might not need to do this if your TV or S3 were already displaying HD stations before the tech arrived.
5. When the tech shows up, make sure he installs only 1 CC at a time. Slot 1 is the *bottom* slot - do it first.
6. Be patient during the install. Some operations take a full minute or two. The CC status pages don't automatically refresh. Clear out of the page and go back in again. Ignore the "waiting to start" message.
7. Test the channels (that's a menu option) when the tech says the card is activated. Make sure you've got a channel lineup handy and test channels in the various ranges including your local and any additional HD stations (like ESPN HD or HBO HD). 
8. Once CC #1 is done, do CC # 2. The access controls on the CCs are configured separately by the cable company so don't assume that if one has all the stations that the 2nd one does too. Mine had only Basic 1 on the 2nd CC until I phoned in the next day.
9. If the "Test Channels" on both CCs are functioning properly, the tech can leave.
10. Re-run guided setup.

Enjoy!
.../Ed


----------



## winpitt

ac3dd said:


> OK, so they didn't have a monopoly, they had "monopoly power". Big woot.
> 
> http://www.usdoj.gov/atr/cases/f3800/msjudgex.htm
> 
> In most areas cable companies have a monopoly not on TV service per se, but a monopoly on the type of TV service that does not require external structures (e.g. dish or antenna) added on to the residence. Other companies can't or don't deliver service over the cable wires or phone lines. There is some element of competition between DBS and cable, but the differences make DBS physically impossible or very undesirable for many, which gives the cablecos a cushion to be lazy. It's sort of like one company controlling the market for automatic cars while the others sell stick shift. Cable TV is the "automatic car" equivalent.


And to take the other side, DBS has an advantage in areas very rural not served by cable. And for people who live in RVs, etc. So?

And there is a very big difference between actually being classified as a monopoly and having monopoly power. More to the point, there are many (myself included) who would also disagree with the DOJ position around MS - at least with that specific case. There is a fine line between acting in an ant-competitive fashion and leveraging your own capabilities.

There is a LOT of competition between cable and DBS. Not "some element".


----------



## debbie6754

After 3 unsuccessful visits by Comcast to set up my cablecards, I decided to exchange my Tivo. I agreed to pay $799 for the new one, which I will get back when I send back the old unit. I ordered the unit last Thursday. Tivo said it would probably ship on Monday and that I would get an email so that I could track it. That is how it went when I received my original series 3. Yesterday - still no shipping confirmation and then when I turned on my Tivo, I got a message saying that my account was not activated.

I called Tivo. They said the account was not deactivated by them. I should pull the plug and the ethernet line for 2 hours and let it reset. I did that and it is still the same. I belive that Tivo did deactivate my account. They also said my new unit had shipped and would be here today. No confirmation email.

Between Tivo and Comcast this has been a very unpleasant situation. :down:


----------



## rrg

My saga, at least, has ended well. Comcast's first visit (last Saturday) was unsuccessful: the first cablecard eventually started decoding video but wasn't authorized for any of the premium services. The second cablecard wouldn't work at all, and they could do nothing with it because they couldn't get Data, Host, and UnitAddress information out of the card to even get started. And they had no spare cablecards so that we could try another.

Return visit was yesterday (Tuesday) and was made by the foreman for my area. He brought another cablecard that worked but, again, after initial pairing and authorization, it still wouldn't decode any of the premium channels.

Fortunately he knew a super-tech guy working at the head end whom he called directly, someone who actually understands this stuff, and he did a cold initiate on both cards, and within a few minutes all was working as it should.

Luck of the draw, I guess. The main problem seems to be that most Comcast on-the-phone techs are still not very experienced with cablecards.


----------



## driver49

Despite all the horror stories reported here, I had a pretty painless installation of my S3 and cableCARDS yesterday. Went through the guided setup once for analog cable, then put in the cards, called Comcast here in Nashville, got 'em activated, and then went throughthe guided setup again and all seemed to be working nominally last night. Granted, I haven't turned it all on again this morning, but I have no reason to suspect it would all go t*ts up over night... So, yeah, it can happen, and I consider myself quite fortunate to have gotten through the experience without so much as a scratch. --PS


----------



## djnewlin

Debbie,

This happened to me, where TiVo did not send me the email and tracking info when they promised they would. I even called them to find out if it shipped, and they said it had not. Ironically, the doorbell rang about an hour after I got off the phone, and lo and behold, it was the S3! I think TiVo needs to improve their order fulfillment process 

Another approach might be to purchase a new S3 from Best Buy (check for availability on-line before you drive to their store). They have an excellent return policy and you do not have to wait to get one...

Sorry for your troubles 

Regards,

Doug

==============================



debbie6754 said:


> After 3 unsuccessful visits by Comcast to set up my cablecards, I decided to exchange my Tivo. I agreed to pay $799 for the new one, which I will get back when I send back the old unit. I ordered the unit last Thursday. Tivo said it would probably ship on Monday and that I would get an email so that I could track it. That is how it went when I received my original series 3. Yesterday - still no shipping confirmation and then when I turned on my Tivo, I got a message saying that my account was not activated.
> 
> I called Tivo. They said the account was not deactivated by them. I should pull the plug and the ethernet line for 2 hours and let it reset. I did that and it is still the same. I belive that Tivo did deactivate my account. They also said my new unit had shipped and would be here today. No confirmation email.
> 
> Between Tivo and Comcast this has been a very unpleasant situation. :down:


----------



## debbie6754

rrg said:


> My saga, at least, has ended well. Comcast's first visit (last Saturday) was unsuccessful: the first cablecard eventually started decoding video but wasn't authorized for any of the premium services. The second cablecard wouldn't work at all, and they could do nothing with it because they couldn't get Data, Host, and UnitAddress information out of the card to even get started. And they had no spare cablecards so that we could try another.
> 
> Return visit was yesterday (Tuesday) and was made by the foreman for my area. He brought another cablecard that worked but, again, after initial pairing and authorization, it still wouldn't decode any of the premium channels.
> 
> Fortunately he knew a super-tech guy working at the head end whom he called directly, someone who actually understands this stuff, and he did a cold initiate on both cards, and within a few minutes all was working as it should.
> 
> Luck of the draw, I guess. The main problem seems to be that most Comcast on-the-phone techs are still not very experienced with cablecards.


Ron,

Do you happen to remember the name of the guy at the head who actually knows something? After my Tivo gets delivered, I have to call Comcast again.


----------



## rrg

debbie6754 said:


> Do you happen to remember the name of the guy at the head who actually knows something? After my Tivo gets delivered, I have to call Comcast again.


I didn't get anything more informative than "George", unfortunately. The tech who made the service call to my house was named "Rich". I'll check at home later to see whether there's anything more useful (like his tech ID number) written down on the receipt that he left.

The only reason we're all suffering is that we're early adopters. I expect that in a month or two Comcast will have this down to a working routine.


----------



## btwyx

ewilts said:


> My approach was the following:


I second that approach. Its more or less how I did it.

Though I'm wondering why the post you replied to was labled with an angry thumbs down, I couldn't see anything in it which someone would need to be angry about.


----------



## shady

BarryPCC said:


> Hi,
> 
> I haven't finished viewing everything on my S2 yet so I'm hoping they let me keep the box for a bit so I can move that TiVo over to an auxiliary input on my TV and watch my remaining recordings.


Why do you think that Comcast will take your S2 away from you?


----------



## Pab Sungenis

bicker said:


> Don't say you'll contact the FCC. The FCC regulations clearly state that if you have a dispute, you must work to resolve it through the franchising authority, not the FCC. So say you'll talk to your town franchising authority, if you decide to go down that path, and then follow-through, talking to your town franchising authority.


No, this is not a dispute over cable. Their inaction had disabled a piece of my equipment, which then resulted in my not being able to receive over-the-air signals with it.

Blocking over the air signals is definitely under the FCC's purview.


----------



## BarryPCC

shady said:


> Why do you think that Comcast will take your S2 away from you?


When I said "box" I meant the set-top box from my cable company. My understanding (and I have to read up on this because I have never had a need to run two TiVos on one TV) is I would need to have the set-top box hooked up to my S2 in order to get a picture on my Aux input.

I could be mistaken, and I might not need the cable box. If I don't cool.


----------



## BarryPCC

btwyx said:


> I second that approach. Its more or less how I did it.
> 
> Though I'm wondering why the post you replied to was labled with an angry thumbs down, I couldn't see anything in it which someone would need to be angry about.


When I typed my original post (around 6:30 this morning) I swear that red thumbs down looked like a red question mark. Added it at the last minute.

Did not know it was a red thumbs down until I actually read my post on the board.

I'm not at all angry (yet). I'll check in Saturday to share my install story...


----------



## BarryPCC

ewilts said:


> My approach was the following:
> 1. Take the TiVo out of the box, write down the serial number, and phone TiVo to activate it (I transferred my lifetime from an S2). If you do transfer a lifetime, you also get the old box subscribed for a year for no extra charge.
> 1a. Remember to set the remote address - otherwise, both TiVos will respond to your remote. The procedure is documented on TiVo's web site.
> 2. Connect the TiVo to your existing and run guided setup. Start watching TV! If you have an HD TV (good assumption or you wouldn't be buying an S3 ), do a manual scan on the TV. The local HD stations are probably unencrypted. PBS HD is lovely!
> 3. You've already scheduled your appointment, so you probably already have HD stations coming through. Do a manual cable scan and look for channel numbers that end in -1 (like 4-1). That might be an HD station. Have some fun! Don't pay too much attention to the channel numbers since the CC install will remap the channel numbers for you.
> 4. Your TiVo will come with a separate sheet of paper describing the CC install. READ THIS. Also read the CC install FAQ on TiVo's web site. Pay attention to the 161-2 or 161-4 meanings (one is normal, one means a bad CC and I can't remember which is which).
> 4a. Remove any splitters if you can before the tech shows up. If you have any problems, you want to make sure that the problem is as isolated as possible. You might not need to do this if your TV or S3 were already displaying HD stations before the tech arrived.
> 5. When the tech shows up, make sure he installs only 1 CC at a time. Slot 1 is the *bottom* slot - do it first.
> 6. Be patient during the install. Some operations take a full minute or two. The CC status pages don't automatically refresh. Clear out of the page and go back in again. Ignore the "waiting to start" message.
> 7. Test the channels (that's a menu option) when the tech says the card is activated. Make sure you've got a channel lineup handy and test channels in the various ranges including your local and any additional HD stations (like ESPN HD or HBO HD).
> 8. Once CC #1 is done, do CC # 2. The access controls on the CCs are configured separately by the cable company so don't assume that if one has all the stations that the 2nd one does too. Mine had only Basic 1 on the 2nd CC until I phoned in the next day.
> 9. If the "Test Channels" on both CCs are functioning properly, the tech can leave.
> 10. Re-run guided setup.
> 
> Enjoy!
> .../Ed


 THANKS very much for the detailed "to-do" list. Yes I plan to transfer my lifetime subscription as soon as my new S3 arrives. That was the determining factor in my purchase now, as opposed to early 2007.

I can't wait for TiVo in HD!!

Thanks again Ed. I really appreciate your help.


----------



## btwyx

BarryPCC said:


> When I said "box" I meant the set-top box from my cable company. My understanding (and I have to read up on this because I have never had a need to run two TiVos on one TV) is I would need to have the set-top box hooked up to my S2 in order to get a picture on my Aux input.


I can't see why you need it. You'll have the S3 and the S2 hooked up to the TV. The S3 will give you all the functionality of the cable box (expect PPV and On demand), the S2 will be able to show previously recorded programs, whether you have a cable box hooked up to it or not.

The only thing keeping the cable box hooked up to the S2 gives you (besides PPV and On demand) is being able to watch cable through the S2. As you'll get a better picture off the S3, I don't see why you need it.


----------



## naren

So my Comcast cablecard installation on the S3 appointment was yesterday, and the results are somewhat mixed. I am also getting some seemingly conflicting information from the Tivo itself, so any help/advice will be appreciated.

The bottom line is that I have 2 cablecards installed in the unit, with the following current statuses:

CC#1 (lower slot): 
- Conditional Access screen statuses seem broken: Connect says YES, but others say Not Enabled, Invalid Host Validation etc. and Auth seems to flip-flop between SUBSCRIBED, NOT_SUBSCRIBED, and UNKNOWN depending on when you look. (Is the AUTH field specific to the channel being currently tuned?)
- Channel Tests work for channels < 100 (non-digital), but fail on higher channels 
- On trying to "Watch Live TV" with the tuner corresponding to this card, I am able to tune to all non-digital channels, and even a *few* of the digital/premium channels, but most digital channels error out to the card pairing screen.

CC#2 (upper slot):
- Conditional Access screen statuses all seem to say what they should be (i.e. Enabled/Subscribed/Valid etc.)
- Channel Tests do *NOT* work - the Tivo says No Channels Acquired!
- "Watch Live TV" on this tuner does work for all channels (digital and premium), though! (atleast all that I tried, which is most of them.)


BTW, I correlated the tuners and the cable cards using one of the Tivo troubleshooting screens, which provided the CC# (in hex) for each of the tuners. Incidentally, Tuner0 seems to be coupled to CC#2 and Tuner1 to CC#1 - is this expected?

So while I am glad to be getting most everything on atleast one of my cards, I am throughly confused at the statuses, and am nervous about what is going to happen when the Comcast folks come back tomorrow to try and fix the remaining issues.

- Narendran.


----------



## debbie6754

A word of warning, if you exchange your Tivo, even if you pay in full for the new one, Tivo deactivates your currect unit and activates the new one before it arrives, without telling you.

This happened to me 2 days ago. My new Tivo arrived by UPS at 6pm last night. I just installed it. Then I called Comcast to start all over with them. They started with their usual song and dance about how they don't support Tivo. I told them they were wrong. They reluctantly agred to send an installer. I requested a supervisor or someone who had successfully worked on ccs for a series 3.

The saga continues.....


----------



## Thos19

laria said:


> Maybe call back and try a different rep? I wonder if it is because you were Adelphia... I often wonder how well integrated they actually are with the cable companies they take over. I am in NH, but we used to be MediaOne/AT&T Broadband like a lot of MA (heck the callerid from the local office still says AT&T Broadband on it ). The rep told me on the phone that it would be a flat fee of $12.85 and I just checked the recent activity on the billing webpage and that's what it says. This was just yesterday for 2 TiVos (so 4 cards).


Hi,

Calling back did the trick. Didn't get anywhere with the new CSR, but her supervisor was much more accommodating. I was polite but firm. She said she couldn't change the existing charges, but added a service charge adjustment of -$25.00 to my account. So now it is only costing $25 for the Cable Card install...I can live with that. 

Thos.

PS I wonder how "BostonLawman2003" did with his install today, across town...


----------



## susani8

ewilts said:


> My approach was the following:
> 
> <snip>
> 
> Enjoy!
> .../Ed


Thank you very much, Ed! My S3 should be here tomorrow as well as the install. I'm printing off your instructions. I'm so ready for this!


----------



## Jeff's Tivo

Hello,
I'm thinking about dropping DTV and taking the plunge to the new TIVO Series 3 HD.
I was wondering if anyone has yet to deal with Comcast and the cable card in the Salinas, Ca. area? If so, how was the experience?


----------



## jlib

Jeff's Tivo said:


> Hello,
> I'm thinking about dropping DTV and taking the plunge to the new TIVO Series 3 HD.
> I was wondering if anyone has yet to deal with Comcast and the cable card in the Salinas, Ca. area? If so, how was the experience?


Jeff, the main problem is that the contracting company Comcast uses is incompetent and only get paid $4 to insert and call in each cable card so will not stick around to debug any problems. My main recommendation is to not let a Comcast installation contractor in your house. You can request a Comcast hourly employee technician (you will have to wait longer though). If the the tech pulls up in an unmarked vehicle you are in trouble!


----------



## Gregor

jlib said:


> Jeff, the main problem is that the contracting company Comcast uses is incompetent and only get paid $4 to insert and call in each cable card so will not stick around to debug any problems. My main recommendation is to not let a Comcast installation contractor in your house. You can request a Comcast hourly employee technician (you will have to wait longer though). If the the tech pulls up in an unmarked vehicle you are in trouble!


Every problem I've had over the years has been solved by a Comcast employee. The rent-a-techs have been pretty much useless.


----------



## LHorel

just to add my comcast two cents. got my first bill after the installation etc. watch out. what they quote and what they bill may not be the same. The customer service rep at comcast was pretty confused, friendly, but confused. It took a while, but a supervisor finally adjusted the bill - they charged me $6.95 for each cable card v. $6.95 for the first and $1.50 for the second. Just wanted to tell you so you can make sure to check your comcast bill - btw, our installation went well. Now we are only dealing with the "partial recording" stuff....another thread.


----------



## bsaunder

I ended up with a good bit of store credit and a discount card, so I picked up an S3 this week.

So far so good for me:

I called up Saturday to find out pricing for CCs and got a Comcast employee that knew Tivos well and was easy wot work with.
Picked up my S3 on Monday and called Comcast to schedule the CC install - got a helpful lady that knew nothing about Tivos, but I thought had understood I needed two CCs as I explained it to her several times.

The tech showed up this morning with only one CC knowing he probably needed two, but figured he'd double check as the work order said only 1 and thats all he could get his hands on this morning. He came back later around noon with 3 cards, one spare, just in case. He admitted he didn't know anything about Tivos, much less an S3 - but he knew who to call at the office. He read over the sheet provided by Tivo, installed the first CC and called the office. I had to step out of the room for ~5min due to my 3mo old waking up, and when I came back both CCs were installed and working well. The tech then checked that both cards would received all my channels (only spot checks, but the person in the office had given him specific ones to check that were problematic supposedly). After he left, I redid the guided setup and then surfed through all my channels on both tuners and they both worked on all channels.

For billing - I'll have to keep my eyes out for the first one. I got two different quotes - one saying zero charge first card and $1.75 for the second and another saying ~$9 for both..

Keeping my fingers crossed now that all stays well.

FWIW - my local comcast office is the Arvada, Colorado one.


----------



## Bostonlawman2003

Thos19 said:


> PS Is the local office you go to the one in Rockland Center?


Yeah, I went to the Rockland office. My install had to be rescheduled for tomorrow (11/18) as I was stuck at work yesterday. I'll let you know what happens.


----------



## treacherous

tase2 said:


> No initial cost, but is there going to be a monthly charge?


I'll chime back in next month but there was a $0.00 dollar increase on my 11/12 statement.


----------



## tasi

Just wanted to add to the positive stories in this thread.

Got my S3 last week, called Comcast to schedule an appointment, got one for tuesday, but since I don't work Fridays asked for Friday.

Told the person on the phone I needed two cable cards and requested a comcast technician.

After reading the forums more, I went online and chatted with a Comcast person, and told them to put in the notes of my appointment that the cards were for a TiVo series 3, found out that there was no mention of a request for a comcast technician, so he put that request in as well.

The day of the install (Today), I rebooted the TiVo before the technician arrived. He was scheduled for 8-10am, arrived at about 8:45am.

I asked him if he'd done this before, he said yes, but during the install it was obvious that he'd never touched a TiVo. I asked him to follow the instructions and activate one card at a time.

He decided not to follow the instructions, and put both cards in before calling to "initialize" them.

Didn't matter, once the person on the phone sent the initialization for each card, everything was working perfectly.

Took about 10 minutes, and he was gone, and everything is working fine (Thank God!).

My location is Fremont, California.

T.


----------



## HomieG

treacherous said:


> I'll chime back in next month but there was a $0.00 dollar increase on my 11/12 statement.


Hope you don't get charged, but I did. Took three months, but they added charges for what they told me was a free cablecard. And then back pro-rated it. So I returned it and refused to pay the charges. They did credit me. But as I said, it took three months from the install for the charges to show up on the bill.


----------



## jpdst22

Ok, I'm trying very hard to avoid another visit by Comcast and I've tried searching the forums but since I couldn't find any similar problems I thought I'd post my problem.

The first time Comcast came out, they screwed up and only brought one cable card. So he just installed that one which went fine with no problems and I could receive all of my digital channels as well as HBO. 

Then a week or so later (today) I had another appointment for them to bring out my second cable card (they wouldn't let me pick it up, don't get me started on that one). Now the card is installed and it gets all the digital channels but it won't receive any of the HBO channels. They've tried resetting the card numerous times and finally we gave up.

Has anyone had this happen before where one card would get HBO and the other won't? They said they think it's a bad card and want to send out yet another tech visit, but I don't feel like waiting around for another 4 hour window. It sounds to me like a configuration problem on their end, but Iamb not sure. Iamb wondering if I should just wait and try to get another CS rep that knows what they're doing or if it really is the card and I'll have to set up another appointment.

any advice would be appreciated..


----------



## jakelambert

Well, this has been a marathon of phone calls, but I think I'm making some progress. I just bought the last S3 in all of Chicagoland Best Buys ($799-12% coupon = $787 out the door, plus Reward Zone points) and came home to set up the cable card install.

I originally called 1-800-COMCAST. The first guy said he didn't know anything about cable cards, but he asked his supervisor and was told I needed to go to my local office and pick them up for a self install. I knew this wasn't likely because of all the posts I've read on here.

I hung up and called back to speak with someone else. The second guy knew a little more, said the install would be $15.99 but that I had to call the local office to schedule the appointment. He gave me the number.

I called the local number and the woman questioned why I needed two cards for a TV. I finally told her it was for a dual tuner DVR, and she said she didn't think they could do that. I told her to check with her supervisor, and she came back and said apparently they did. Yay! I won that one!

She set up the appointment and said they would charge a $23.99 install fee for each card, plus $5.99/month for the second card. I was tired of her by this point, so I said OK and left it at that.

I called back and this time went to billing. After speaking with a very nice guy who had a ton of questions about TiVo (he guessed what I was doing), he said I should be charged $23.99 install for the first card, $15.99 for the second, and then $5.99/month for the second card. I made all the arguments I've seen in the post here, but I finally gave up. At least the price was going down.

Called back again and somehow got routed to Oregon. Got another nice guy who attempted to explain the charges, but conceded that he needed to route me to Chicago. I did have a little fun, though. He tried to tell me how great their DVR was and how I shouldn't have bought a TiVo. I asked "does your DVR allow me to play digital music from any computer through my surround system?" _No._ "And does your DVR allow me to schedule programs remotely?" _No._ "Is your DVR THX certified?" _No._ "And are you aware that your DVR's will be running TiVo software at some point in the future?" _I've heard that. Let me connect you to Chicago._ I nearly laughed out loud.

Finally connected to Chicago, I spoke with yet another nice lady. She said since it was a single outlet, there is no monthly fee for either card. There will be a $15.99 installation fee for each card.

So, I've gone from $48 and $5.99/month to $30 and no monthly fee. Maybe I'll try to get one of those installation fees waived. Or maybe I'll just save my energy to fight with them when they screw up the first bill. It's inevitable.

My advice to everyone here is perseverance. If you don't like the answer you get, keep calling until you get one you like. Sooner or later someone will either be smart enough, or stupid enough, to give you the answer you're looking for.


----------



## worachj

jakelambert said:


> My advice to everyone here is perseverance. If you don't like the answer you get, keep calling until you get one you like. Sooner or later someone will either be smart enough, or stupid enough, to give you the answer you're looking for.


Don't think you've won the pricing battle yet, wait until you see your first bill.


----------



## BarryPCC

Hi,

My S3 arrived Thursday but I was so exhausted when I got home from work I waited and set it up with just my basic cable on Friday nite. That went great.

Saturday morning around 9:30 a Comcast tech arrived. His introduction, "Hi, are you Barry? I'm here to install 2 Cable Cards...I hate Cable Cards but let's go..."

Installed the first card and nothing happened, I cleared the screen to exit and re-entered the Cable Card Screen and then I saw the needed info. Tech called to activate the card. After being on hold for 30 minutes, the tech at the office hit the card. I was able to get only my digital channels, no HDTV. They hit the card again and then BOOM the HD version of ESPN came blaring thru.

Repeated the process for Card #2 and, like the first, had to hit the card twice to see the HD channels. But, after about 75 minutes (most of that spent waiting on the phone for someone at Comcast to pick up), I was fully installed: 2 CCs, full HD and 5.1 sound on the channels that offered it.

All the hype is true. HD really is a huge difference, especially sports and nature shoes. (Spent 30 minutes watching Discovery HD just because the picture was breathtaking). 

My only minor concern will come this Spring when I order the MLB Extra Innings Pay Per View package. The tech who did the install said that once the MLB package was available, they should be able to send the signal to both cards and I'll get the games fine. "But call as soon as you see it advertised because cable cards can be picky and it might take some time to correct the problem. The sooner you try to order, the sooner it'll get fixed if there's a problem."

I don't think my Comcast yet offers an HD version of PBS or of the new CW channel. All other local channels are available in HD.

The dual tuner functionality is going to stop a lot of arguing in the house. Now, we can tape both "Cold Case" and "Family Guy" on Sunday nites. This function alone makes the new TiVo worth it.

I am pleased and surprised that things went so smoothly. Tech said since the visit wasn't for a downgrade in service, they should waive the roll out fee, so the visit was basically free. Might be a $5.95 charge per month on my bill for the HD service but, the tech said "You won't have the set-top box fee which was $5, so it basically replaces that fee on your bill."

We'll see when the bill comes, but for now, everything works and I couldn't be happier.

Thanks specifically to Ed for his prep instructions, and everyone else who responded to my questions. All the advice was appreciated,


----------



## Roderigo

I just got a call from Comcast. Seems they now need all the Cablecard pairing information. Guess my system is going to start using copy protection now.


----------



## jakelambert

worachj said:


> Don't think you've won the pricing battle yet, wait until you see your first bill.


You must have missed this part of my post:

"So, I've gone from $48 and $5.99/month to $30 and no monthly fee. Maybe I'll try to get one of those installation fees waived. Or maybe I'll just save my energy to fight with them when they screw up the first bill. It's inevitable."


----------



## doraemon

I rec'd my first statement since going from extended basic to Digital Classic cable the other day. I was charged for the second card ($1.50), HD ($5) twice, and an additional digital outlet ($6.95), even though I don't have any of their boxes (and never have). I was also charged a pro-rated rate for the above for the partial month of service.

A quick chat via web with their Customer Service credited all the charges, but I plan to keep a close eye on my bill for the next few months just to make sure. I'm thankful it's easy to save the chat logs for future reference, something I can't do if I talk to someone on the telephone.

Now I just need to see what happens when I plug in the CableCards once my RMA S3 arrives. *crosses fingers and toes*


----------



## HomieG

doraemon,

While you may get the credit, I was told that three times, and never did. So I canceled the cablecard and I just said screw it to Comcast. I can get the locals in HD on that TV and that's all I really cared for. Hope you do get the credit, but their charges do seem to vary area by area.


----------



## doraemon

I hope I get the credit, too. I have the chat logs saved, though, in case I have to offer "proof" of what I was told. Most frustrating how stuff varies so much from location to location.


----------



## HomieG

doraemon said:


> I hope I get the credit, too. I have the chat logs saved, though, in case I have to offer "proof" of what I was told. Most frustrating how stuff varies so much from location to location.


We think a lot the same. I too had my chat logs and sent them to both the Comcast billing office and my local franchise authority. In the end they did me no good. I do hope you'll have better luck, than I.


----------



## doraemon

Oy, that doesn't sound good. Did you email the logs to the billing office or send it via snail mail?



HomieG said:


> We think a lot the same. I too had my chat logs and sent them to both the Comcast billing office and my local franchise authority. In the end they did me no good. I do hope you'll have better luck, than I.


*jakelambert*, chat is available here.


----------



## sixseven

Hi Everyone,

I think I've finally got the wife in agreement that it's time to upgrade to HD. We're looking at buying the Samsung LN-S4095D. The TV will probably happen sometime in February 2007. In the meantime, we're gonna do the VIP deal to have a lifetime'ed S3. We live in Denver.

We prefer Tivo because it allows us to watch less TV. Currently, we subscribe to basic cable. And I mean the true 'basic' as in $14/month, which is mainly just local channels.

So if we go HD, will I be required to change my monthly subscription package? I realize there is a $5/month HD fee. I'm ok with that. What I'd like to prevent is being required to upgrade to a ~$50/month digital package to support cable cards.

Also, I don't really understand how local HD broadcasts work. Does the HDTV's built in tuner just tune them in? Do I need an antenna? If I just want local channels, will I even need basic cable anymore? Could I sever my ties to Comcast?

I'm sorry if this has been covered before. I tried searching, but I couldn't see any posts that seemed to answer my questions on going HD with a basic package.

Thanks!!!!

-67


----------



## 1283

Unless you can get the channels you want off the air, you still need to have Comcast service. I have $15 limited basic and $1.50 for two CableCards. No other fees. The $5 fee is for renting the Comcast HD set top box, which you don't need with the S3.


----------



## ewilts

sixseven said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I think I've finally got the wife in agreement that it's time to upgrade to HD. We're looking at buying the Samsung LN-S4095D. The TV will probably happen sometime in February 2007. In the meantime, we're gonna do the VIP deal to have a lifetime'ed S3. We live in Denver.
> 
> We prefer Tivo because it allows us to watch less TV. Currently, we subscribe to basic cable. And I mean the true 'basic' as in $14/month, which is mainly just local channels.
> 
> So if we go HD, will I be required to change my monthly subscription package? I realize there is a $5/month HD fee. I'm ok with that. What I'd like to prevent is being required to upgrade to a ~$50/month digital package to support cable cards.
> 
> Also, I don't really understand how local HD broadcasts work. Does the HDTV's built in tuner just tune them in? Do I need an antenna? If I just want local channels, will I even need basic cable anymore? Could I sever my ties to Comcast?
> 
> I'm sorry if this has been covered before. I tried searching, but I couldn't see any posts that seemed to answer my questions on going HD with a basic package.


There is a lot to learn when going HDTV - I know, I just started learning it a couple of weeks ago (and probably still have some stuff wrong).

My HDTV tunes in the local broadcasts with just rabbit ears and many other people have successes with anything from rabbit ears to in-attic antennas. It depends on where you live and what stations you want to receive. Your TV will find channels such as 9-1 or 9.1 depending on how it maps the channels. It may even give you the name of the station which is embedded in the digital stream.

It's quite possible that you can cancel the cable subscription completely - the Series 3 has an antenna input and when you run guided setup, just tell it you're using antenna only. There are a lot of web sites dedicated to antennas for HDTV and you should find some information there. Wait until you get your TV, try a set of rabbit ears if you have them lying around, and see what you get.

The other possibility is that you're already receiving the local HD stations on your current subscription. You won't know for sure that until you have an HDTV tuner. Many cable companies include the locals unencrypted.

.../Ed


----------



## HomieG

doraemon said:


> Oy, that doesn't sound good. Did you email the logs to the billing office or send it via snail mail?
> 
> *jakelambert*, chat is available here.


To the billing office via email. And they actually did read them because their summary was exact. They even admitted that their CSR's didn't know what they were talking about. One of the chats even said the card was a good way to get a 2nd TV on the digital service without the additional cost of a 2nd outlet and STB. It was odd, but in a weird sense even though I didn't get what I was originally told, the fact that there was some finality to it, I decided it was not what I really needed. In my case I wanted the CableCARD for a TV in our bedroom. It was going to cost me $11 a month to have that ($5 for the card, $5.99 for the additional outlet). Just not worth it for a few extra channels. Typically we catch the local news, and perhaps SNL on that TV. So now it gets the analog tier, the HD locals, a few networks on the digital tier that are in the clear, and all the OnDemand channels in the clear (about 40 of them). We've even started an OnDemand program on our DVR, then gone and watched it on the 2nd TV.

They told me three times that there was no charge, and that they had issued a credit. Never showed up. And I kept deducting it from each payment. The person in the billing department at least saw that I had been misled and she did credit me for all the cablecard and outlet charges, and added another $10 credit I guess just to be nice.

Anyways, I truly do hope in the end you get the lower or no charge. Just relating my experience. Please let us know how this all turns out for you.


----------



## sixseven

3C & ewilts,

Thanks for your help! I have had a major debate with the wife on the value of the VIP deal. From a monthly cash flow standpoint, it sounds like my lowest-cost HD programming option with comcast is limited basic + $1.50 for cable cards. This keeps my total programming cost below $20/month.

If I went for the Comcast HD DVR, it sounds like I would need a digital package and be charged a monthly rental/fee for the DVR. This would put me in the $50/month range for programming. To be thorough in my investigation, is it possible to subscribe to limited basis and use a comcast HD DVR? What would my monthly cost be?

I really appreciate everyone's help. I realize I could call comcast for this information, but based on reading this thread, it sounds like you don't always sound like you get the right answers when calling in to the CSRs.

-67


----------



## doraemon

HomieG said:


> They told me three times that there was no charge, and that they had issued a credit. Never showed up. And I kept deducting it from each payment. The person in the billing department at least saw that I had been misled and she did credit me for all the cablecard and outlet charges, and added another $10 credit I guess just to be nice.
> 
> Anyways, I truly do hope in the end you get the lower or no charge. Just relating my experience. Please let us know how this all turns out for you.


I just checked my account status online and I've been credited for the incorrect HD and add'l outlet fees. So for now, it looks good, though I'll definitely be checking regularly for quite a few months more.

Now I'm just waiting for my RMA S3 to arrive so I can "return to my regular programming."


----------



## HomieG

doraemon said:


> I just checked my account status online and I've been credited for the incorrect HD and add'l outlet fees. So for now, it looks good, though I'll definitely be checking regularly for quite a few months more.
> 
> Now I'm just waiting for my RMA S3 to arrive so I can "return to my regular programming."


Can I get you to call them on my behalf?


----------



## jfh3

Yup, took me a while, but I finally got Comcast to fix my bill (or at least credit off the $14.95 for "Digital Additional Package") they were charging every month. I finally ended up with a billing specialist.

Kind of funny though:

Rep: "Where did you see that cable cards for your Tivo are only $1.50?" 

Me: "On the first page of my October bill. $1.50 per card, first card free with digital package".

Rep: (Looking at copy of bill) "Wow. So it is. Right there in black and white. No one on this side of the building ever heard of this before. It doesn't say Tivo Series 3 though."

Me: "No, it says that Comcast will charge $1.50 a month for the second CableCARD for customers who require two CableCARDs for customer-owned digital video recorders. Since the Tivo Series 3 is the only DVR that supports more than one cable card, it's a pretty safe bet this applies to me."

Rep: "You got a point there. Sure would've been easier if they just said Tivo. I've removed the other charges and will get this over to I/S to request that they fix your bill for next month".


----------



## Maeglin

Ooo.. will have to take a closer look at my next bill, then. I'd heard hints that that had made it to the Atlanta area, and that would be the proof.


----------



## btwyx

jfh3 said:


> Sure would've been easier if they just said Tivo.


Its listed on my bill (as a line item) as "TiVo":


> 11/18 TiVo Digital Access 1.50 - 12/17


The previous one had the same blurb about "DVR"s I had to read to a CSR to get them to implement it.


----------



## 1283

sixseven said:


> To be thorough in my investigation, is it possible to subscribe to limited basis and use a comcast HD DVR? What would my monthly cost be?


Not in my area. Look at my signature.


----------



## btwyx

c3 said:


> Not in my area. Look at my signature.


Why do you think it costs $70? Are you adding in the price of thie digital package as well?


----------



## 1283

$70 is the minimum monthly charge to get a Comcast DVR: $15 limited basic, $35 expanded basic, $10 digital classic, $10 DVR.


----------



## ewilts

sixseven said:


> Thanks for your help! I have had a major debate with the wife on the value of the VIP deal. From a monthly cash flow standpoint, it sounds like my lowest-cost HD programming option with comcast is limited basic + $1.50 for cable cards. This keeps my total programming cost below $20/month.


How much those CableCards can cost varies. I've seen reports to both free to $15 each and everything in between. I was quoted first one free and $4.95 for the second one. I'll see what I end up with after I get my first bill. Comcast's web site says they should be free for only a single outlet: http://www.comcast.com/customers/faq/FaqDetails.ashx?ID=2651



sixseven said:


> If I went for the Comcast HD DVR, it sounds like I would need a digital package and be charged a monthly rental/fee for the DVR. This would put me in the $50/month range for programming. To be thorough in my investigation, is it possible to subscribe to limited basis and use a comcast HD DVR? What would my monthly cost be?
> 
> I really appreciate everyone's help. I realize I could call comcast for this information, but based on reading this thread, it sounds like you don't always sound like you get the right answers when calling in to the CSRs.


With this option, TiVo is totally out of the picture. Your best bet really is to call Comcast for this.

.../Ed


----------



## btwyx

c3 said:


> $70 is the minimum monthly charge to get a Comcast DVR: $15 limited basic, $35 expanded basic, $10 digital classic, $10 DVR.


I'm not paying that much to use a Comcast DVR either, I pay that much to use a TiVo. If I'm going to have cable, I'd have that level of service anyway.


----------



## 1283

btwyx said:


> I'm not paying that much to use a Comcast DVR either, I pay that much to use a TiVo. If I'm going to have cable, I'd have that level of service anyway.


$70 is what Comcast told me, and that has been confirmed by many people in avsforum. How much are you paying?


----------



## btwyx

c3 said:


> $70 is what Comcast told me, and that has been confirmed by many people in avsforum. How much are you paying?


Like I said, that's the price I'd pay for cable service anyway. The DVR (if I wanted such a thing) would be $10 extra.


----------



## keenanSR

c3 said:


> $70 is what Comcast told me, and that has been confirmed by many people in avsforum. How much are you paying?


When I had my Comcast DVR, I had to have Limited Basic, Expanded Basic and Digital Classic for the privilege of using their DVR. The total monthly bill, including taxes and franchise fees, etc, came to $75.80. The thing was, all I wanted was the ability to record the local HD channels since the only channels you get with Digital Classic up here are ESPN-HD and Discovery-HD, and Discovery-HD is in the clear anyways.

I'm now paying about $20 a month. I supplement Comcast service with a Dish account for $111 a month that gives me about 30+ HD channels, including backups of the local HD stations.

I'm happy, both the S3 and the Dish 622 are easy to use, and neither has given me any trouble.

I should note that the only analog/SD channels I watch are SciFi, USA and FX which are all available on Dish, and I wasn't about to pay $25 something to get them from Comcast as they are in Expanded Basic. In fact, trying to drop Expanded Basic is what prompted me to get the S3. Consequently, I dropped Digital Classic as well, if Comcast hadn't been so inflexible, and let me just drop Expanded Basic while keeping the DVR and Digital Classic, I'd probably still be using their DVR, and paying for Digital Classic---their loss.


----------



## susani8

My S3 arrived Thursday night and I spent the evening getting it set up and ready to go. Comcast arrived Friday morning. I decided to go with their "triple play" promotion - Broadband (which I've had for the past 6 years anyway); digital phone; and digital cable for $99. It was the expanded basic with HD. (They have no additional charge for HD or the cards). My household is addicted to several of the SciFi channels offerings, so we decided to pay $9 more/month and get the digital classic (total $108). I've had the Americas Choice 150 from Dish for the past few years, and this triple play deal offered a savings for me of about $35 a month for approx. the same channels. 

The technician spent the most amount of time replacing my current modem with a "telephony modem" to allow both voice and internet. He installed the CCs into the TiVo and had the CSR from comcast initialize them. I went through the routine of setting them up (thanks for all your help on this) while the tech was working on the internet portion. I had to reset and do the guided setup twice, and after some trial and error - finally got both cards to read. It took about an hour, I'd say. But then only the basic cable channels were being recieved. The Tech had the office "hit" them again, and after about 10 more minutes - there it all was in glorious HD! 

I've been receiving all of the local channels OTA, but have confidence that more of the cable channels will soon be making the transition to High Def and wanted to have everything in place for them. 

So by noon on Friday everything was up and running with the old TiVo installed on the bedroom TV with a Set-top Box attached to it. 

I've had satellite (both C-band and Digital) for about 12 years now, and wondered if I'd miss the variety available on Satellite. But Cable, at least Comcast, has improved their offerings over the past decade and I'm happy with it. I haven't received my first bill yet - so there still may be some sticker shock - but hopefully not. The tech was there for over 3 hours and stayed until he was sure that everything was working correctly.

All-in-all not a bad experience, and Kudos to comcast for sticking to it and getting it right the first time. Installation of the cards and internet/modem came to $35.00-which I found more than fair. 

The S3 is working flawlessly. Now I'm anxious for the Multi-Room / networking to be installed on the S3 - both my bedroom TV and my computer "see" the S3, but neither can read them. I also cannot access my photos or music files from my computer on the S3 - something I enjoyed on the S2. Any ideas when this will be available??

Both cards worked perfectly first time (I was kind of worried after reading most of this thread) but no worries - they worked perfectly. Love my S3!!


----------



## CrispyCritter

susani8 said:


> The S3 is working flawlessly. Now I'm anxious for the Multi-Room / networking to be installed on the S3 - both my bedroom TV and my computer "see" the S3, but neither can read them. I also cannot access my photos or music files from my computer on the S3 - something I enjoyed on the S2. Any ideas when this will be available??


Congratulations!

Music and photos should be working now. I don't remember if you have to enable applications on the TiVo "Music ..." screen, but there should be nothing else to do as long as they're on the same subnet. MRV, as you say, will hopefully be along later.


----------



## doraemon

HomieG said:


> Can I get you to call them on my behalf?


Sure, I only need your address, your full name, and the last four digits of your Social Security Number. 

This thread alone highlights how fragmented Comcast's network is when it comes to pricing for plans and service. My experience with them has been decidedly hit-or-miss when it comes to customer service, but I've had much better luck since I started using their chat feature.


----------



## dqdude

Picked mine up today from the Comcast office in Tacoma...no charge for the cards. No hassles at all! 

Now all I need is TCS Series 3 and my 750gb Weaknees drive and I am set!


----------



## jfh3

btwyx said:


> Its listed on my bill (as a line item) as "TiVo":The previous one had the same blurb about "DVR"s I had to read to a CSR to get them to implement it.


So maybe if they get my bill right, it'll say "Tivo" on the $1.50 line.


----------



## susani8

CrispyCritter said:


> Congratulations!
> 
> Music and photos should be working now. I don't remember if you have to enable applications on the TiVo "Music ..." screen, but there should be nothing else to do as long as they're on the same subnet. MRV, as you say, will hopefully be along later.


Thanks for the tip - found music and photos were working great when I looked in the right place! I love the dual tuner HD - worth every penny, the pictures are as beautiful as when I had the TV hooked directly to the OTA Antennae - but no more commercials! I don't know how I did so well for so long on a single tuner, the dual capability is great!

I know there has been a lot of chatter about "waiting until the price goes down" and I gave it a lot of thought. But the fact that I can enjoy it now, for the holidays, that I can transfer my lifetime sub over makes it worth the $$ now.

Sure I could have waited a few years until it gets down to $450 or so (I doubt it'll get much cheaper until the technology is completely obsolete) - but then add to that $450 the $13 or $17 / month service charge and the fact that you've missed all that time of spectacular entertainment - and I would have been cheating myself. (At least that's how I've justifed the $680 cost, I think I've done pretty well) 

Happy Thanksgiving!


----------



## Adam1115

cmaasfamily said:


> Having said that though, you won't get guide data without cable cards, and you won't get cable cards without signing up for the digital tier. So effectively, yes, you have to sign up for the digital tier if you want to use your S3 as god intended.


Has anyone been successful in getting cable cards without the digital tier? What about with lifeline?

I know, I'm dreaming...


----------



## 1283

Adam1115 said:


> Has anyone been successful in getting cable cards without the digital tier?


Plenty of people.


----------



## cconk01

I think i may have posted somewhere else about this, but anyway....
I have S3 with comcast and cant be any more frustrated. I receive 4 Hbo channels and 2 showtime channels, almost no channels in the 100+ range. from channels 1-99 i receive duplicate channels, one works the other doesn't. I fixed this once by restarting tivo, but no luck this time. I am on the last straw.


----------



## as6o

ewilts said:


> How much those CableCards can cost varies. I've seen reports to both free to $15 each and everything in between. I was quoted first one free and $4.95 for the second one. I'll see what I end up with after I get my first bill. Comcast's web site says they should be free for only a single outlet: http://www.comcast.com/customers/faq/FaqDetails.ashx?ID=2651
> 
> With this option, TiVo is totally out of the picture. Your best bet really is to call Comcast for this.
> 
> .../Ed


I just got my bill and this issue came up. You can read that FAQ different ways. It could be read as: "CableCARDS are free but additional programming charges per outlet (i.e. CableCARD) may apply." That is what my bill shows. I have two line items listed as "Cable Card - $0.00" and two other line items listed as "Digital Starter Add'l - $3.99". So I'm basically paying $3.99 for the ability of each Cable Card to show my package. This pretty much leaves the door open for franchises to charge whatever they want for service over the cards.

-Aaron


----------



## Adam1115

c3 said:


> Plenty of people.


Can you elaborate?? I've read (here) that you must have the digital tier to get cablecards. You are saying that is incorrect? That you can get cablecards with analog? What about with lifeline?


----------



## debbie6754

I started this saga on October 23rd, when I ordered my series 3. It came, I installed it, no problem. Comcast comes for the first time, spends 3 hours and cannot get the ccs to work at all. They came again a few days later and the box drivers are down. They return again with new cable cards and still NG. I return Tivo for a new one. Comcast arrives again this morning. They put the first cc in and almost immedialtely after hitting, I can see all of the channels.    The second card refused to behave. We saw a lot of the channels but not all. Fortunately he had another card in the truck. Popped it in and we are in business.   

Since the hi-def channels are different, I guess I have to set up all of my season passes agin. Correct?


----------



## eddyj

I just talked to my local Comcast office that they want to charge $5 for HD service + $6.99 equipment charge (both monthly charges) for each cable card.


----------



## 1283

Adam1115 said:


> Can you elaborate?? I've read (here) that you must have the digital tier to get cablecards. You are saying that is incorrect? That you can get cablecards with analog? What about with lifeline?


I have $15 limited basic and $1.50 for two CableCards. Other people have reported the same thing as well. This works in the San Francisco Bay Area.


----------



## keenanSR

I pay $16.67 for Limited Basic and $1.50 total for 2 CCs. SF bay area


----------



## theLuggage

My new S3 comes on Friday. (Hooray!) :up: :up: :up: 

Comcast comes on Monday for the CC install. (Fear and trepidation.)  

I have the Digital Plus package with Comcast. Is it redundant to use an antenna for OTA HDTV? Is it true that all the same channels are carried over the cable wire at no extra charge as what is available OTA?

And is it true that to get things like Discovery HD, TNT HD, ESPN HD, etc., I would need to pay an extra $5 or so?

People have talked around this issue here and elsewhere, but I haven't gotten a clear sense of it.

Thanks!


----------



## laria

Yes, the broadcast channels come in the Digital package. I was told the extra channels like Discovery, TNT, ESPN, etc would be $6.20 per month but while I was charged prorated prices for all the cablecards and the digital package for the remainder of the month after our install (we only had analog basic before), there was no prorated charge for the extra HD channels... so I am not sure.


----------



## 1283

theLuggage said:


> And is it true that to get things like Discovery HD, TNT HD, ESPN HD, etc., I would need to pay an extra $5 or so?


In the San Francisco Bay Area, those channels are part of digital classic, which means *any* digital subscription would have those channels.


----------



## jfh3

eddyj said:


> I just talked to my local Comcast office that they want to charge $5 for HD service + $6.99 equipment charge (both monthly charges) for each cable card.


Tell your Comcast office to read the corporate memo about the Tivo Series 3 and CableCARDs.

The HD service charge should only apply if you have a Comcast-issued converter box and the CableCARDs are $1.50 per month each, with one included free if you have a digital package.


----------



## eddyj

jfh3 said:


> Tell your Comcast office to read the corporate memo about the Tivo Series 3 and CableCARDs.
> 
> The HD service charge should only apply if you have a Comcast-issued converter box and the CableCARDs are $1.50 per month each, with one included free if you have a digital package.


Any idea of where to find this memo? Cause the local guys have lo clue, and the woman that I chatted through their web site was not much help either.


----------



## btwyx

eddyj said:


> Any idea of where to find this memo?


They put the gist of it on a notice on the front of my bill. Several people have found that referring to something printed on the bill makes a CSR see the right thing.


----------



## eddyj

I'll have to see if my brother has kept a bill. Was it a one time thing?


----------



## hiker

eddyj said:


> I'll have to see if my brother has kept a bill. Was it a one time thing?


You can go online and look at your statements.


----------



## Thos19

Well...I didn't even get a chance to have a failed install. Was scheduled today for a CC install in my Series 3. Two contractors came to my house just long enough to tell me that they had no cable cards in the warehouse, and I'd have to reschedule (anyone ever hear of a phone call?).

So all I got was a feeling of exasperation, and the lingering odor of Marlboro cigarettes in my kitchen from the contractor's visit.  

A call to Comcast has me rescheduled for Saturday December 2. When I asked them if it would make sense to wait on the appointment until they knew they had cable cards, the CSR told me not to worry.  

Getting closer.....

Thos.


----------



## 1283

Thos19 said:


> Well...I didn't even get a chance to have a failed install.


Ask for free install or some sort of credit.


----------



## eddyj

hiker said:


> You can go online and look at your statements.


Ah, that is good to know. I will check on that (I do not have his account number, cause he does not have any of his old statements, so we'll see how far I get). Thanks.


----------



## jlib

c3 said:


> Thos19 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well...I didn't even get a chance to have a failed install.
> 
> 
> 
> Ask for free install or some sort of credit.
Click to expand...

Mine was already free so I did just the opposite. After 1 failure and 3 no shows I told them I do not want anymore free installs. It was just costing me too much! I told them I wanted to pay for a real technician...


----------



## laria

I guess it is only regional or something... my statements do not say anything about cablecards on them.


----------



## ac3dd

Pulled the trigger on the S3. Hopefully I'll get it next week. I'll have to start preparing for a battle with Comcast...


----------



## Bighouse

Odd phone call from Comcast today. They called and needed to verify my cable card numbers...they had SOME of my info, but apparently didn't have the cable card numbers...odd...I wasn't home, and someone gave them the info they needed- but wasn't sure if the call was legit. IS there any kind of security issue or problems you can encounter if someone phishes your CC numbers from your Tivo from you???


----------



## btwyx

Comcast are supposed to be trying to gather host pairing information. That is find the host IDs of your TiVo, they need it to do authetication properly, but have never bothered to gather this information before.

Maybe this is what was going on. I've seen plenty of chatter about it on line, but Comcast haven't warned me about this, itd be nice of them to do that before asking for the info. If someone rungs up out of the blue asking for weird information, I start to think scam.


----------



## jfh3

eddyj said:


> Any idea of where to find this memo? Cause the local guys have lo clue, and the woman that I chatted through their web site was not much help either.


No, but there are other references to it (in this thread I think). A poster who faxed corporate referenced it.

But, as another poster said, it should also be on your October bill.


----------



## joecm874

Bighouse said:


> Odd phone call from Comcast today. They called and needed to verify my cable card numbers...they had SOME of my info, but apparently didn't have the cable card numbers...odd...I wasn't home, and someone gave them the info they needed- but wasn't sure if the call was legit. IS there any kind of security issue or problems you can encounter if someone phishes your CC numbers from your Tivo from you???


I had a cable guy out today and he said that if someone from comcast calls and asks for the numbers, refuse. They are trying out some new firmware and need those numbers to do it. Apparently it will hose your tivo. Not the point of the upgrade, but the result.


----------



## monbri1

jpdst22 said:


> Ok, I'm trying very hard to avoid another visit by Comcast and I've tried searching the forums but since I couldn't find any similar problems I thought I'd post my problem.
> 
> The first time Comcast came out, they screwed up and only brought one cable card. So he just installed that one which went fine with no problems and I could receive all of my digital channels as well as HBO.
> 
> Then a week or so later (today) I had another appointment for them to bring out my second cable card (they wouldn't let me pick it up, don't get me started on that one). Now the card is installed and it gets all the digital channels but it won't receive any of the HBO channels. They've tried resetting the card numerous times and finally we gave up.
> 
> Has anyone had this happen before where one card would get HBO and the other won't? They said they think it's a bad card and want to send out yet another tech visit, but I don't feel like waiting around for another 4 hour window. It sounds to me like a configuration problem on their end, but Iamb not sure. Iamb wondering if I should just wait and try to get another CS rep that knows what they're doing or if it really is the card and I'll have to set up another appointment.
> 
> any advice would be appreciated..


I am having the same exact issue. I keep getting the "Repeat Guided Setup ASAP" message. I finally took CC2 out until I can locate a fix.


----------



## debbie6754

I found this on the Comcast website:

What is the cost for CableCARD service?
There is no additional charge for CableCARD service above what you currently pay for Digital Cable service, although additional outlet charges for programming may apply.


----------



## eddyj

debbie6754 said:


> I found this on the Comcast website:
> 
> What is the cost for CableCARD service?
> There is no additional charge for CableCARD service above what you currently pay for Digital Cable service, although additional outlet charges for programming may apply.


Thanks. I saw that too, but that memo someone mentioned seems to be more specific since it talks about the TiVo and multiple cards. Hopefully between both pieces of info, I can get a reasonable cost.


----------



## bicker

That's correct. CableCard service is included in Digital cable service. *Additional* CableCard service is not.


----------



## FrogGremlin

I was told (Chicago/Elmhurst) the cards would be one-free-plus-$1.50-apiece. Here's my first bill, just received online:

12/1 On Demand Platinum 89.99 - 12/31
Includes: Basic and Expanded Basic,
Digital Basic, Digital Music, HBO, HBO
Plex. Showtime, Showtime Plex,
STARZ, STARZ Plex.
12/1 Cable Guard 1.49 - 12/31
12/1 Digital Access Fee 5.99 - 12/31
12/1 Digital Access Fee 5.99 - 12/31
12/1 Digital Access Fee 5.99 - 12/31
12/1 Digital Access Fee 5.99 - 12/31
12/1 Digital Access Fee 5.99 - 12/31
12/1 Digital Access Fee 5.99 - 12/31
12/1 Dig Ad Outlet Access Fee 5.99 - 12/31

Happy Thanksgiving, I guess. And a very unhappy call to Comcast tomorrow. Has anyone in the Chicago area received a bill showing the $1.50 rate?

(The bill is for 6 CCs for our three Series 3s, and one digital (non-HD) box.)


----------



## smashtheqube

Haha we just got our Comcast bill. Not only did they charge us for BOTH CableCards, but they charged us for DVR service on both of them as well. WTF!? $6 + 1.68 = 7.68... * 2 = $15.36... that's outrageous. I will be calling the idiots tomorrow.


----------



## bicker

I was told that we would be charged for *service *on both cards (but only charged equipment *rental *on one of the cards). Remember, service and equipment rental are two different things.


----------



## patg25

This has been an interestring thread to read. I am now switching from D* back to Comcast (moving to a new house). Call Comcast; they told me $2.50 / cablecard. So a total of $5 for two. No mention anything about "DVR service". 

Will get the S3 for Christmas; then sell my HR10-250 and SD Tivos on ebay.


----------



## cptodd

well got my box on wed and fired it up without CCs. Worked like a charm (though I notice some things are missing like the ability to recover deleted shows. . . no prob though). The cable guy comes today (a contractor) and installs the cards. They seem to work .. . . that is until he left and the guided setup finishes. Then I discover that some of the channels I used to receive (below 99 like FOOD Network) don't work anymore and some of the channels above 99 that I should get I either do not get or only get picture. They send the tech back and he sits there while they send more signals. NO LUCK. He left the cards while they try and get new ones and reschedule my appt. I then redo the guided setup so that I don't have to use the cable cards. NOW I am thinking that I might try to insert one at a time and try to get them to work that way first. Perhaps that is my problem.

ANd as for the charges: I was told no additional charge per month either for the card or for the additional "outlet" (I believe that is what you folks called it) BUT I will have to pay for install.


----------



## vogtuj

Just had my Comcast (Wheaton/Chicago West Suburbs) guy out today to do an install. He hadn't done one before, but read the instructions, followed the prompts (put the first CC in the top slot), and everything went fine (he waited until both were in before calling, though - no big deal to me, at least). Then he left, and my lineups were screwed up - didn't get some HD and digital channels that I had before, did get some channels that I hadn't before, so I called up, was told a CableCARD person would call me back, they did, reset both cards, got 161-4s, and all was chill. 

As for charges, I was told $16 per card for install, then $1.50/mo. for each. Still less than I was paying for an extra cable box.


----------



## Adams61

*Finally* got my cable cards installed today and everything is working. I was told that I was the first in my area to have the series 3. Hopefully it will be easier for the ones that follow. I will say that it has been worth it! Also, the guys who came today from comcast were very nice and determined to make it work.


----------



## cptodd

Update: I call in several times only to be told that they would need to send out a tech again. Each time I say that is ok. One is coming back . . . BUT before he comes could you walk me through setup again? Each time they say no. I call back the last time and got a nice woman who did walk me through. I got one card up and running. Now I think I will try and call tomorrow to try and get the other one working. That way the guy does not have to come out and I can get my dual tuners. 

Damn this is difficult to get done. No one seems to know what is going on over at comcast!


----------



## djnewlin

Debbie,

You should win some type of persistance award from TiVo! That is such great news that you finally have your S3 working with both tuners/CCs.

And yes, I did have to re-do my Season Pass for the channels that moved (e.g., from TNT to TNTHD, etc.).

Enjoy your Thanksgiving weekend 

Regards,

Doug

====================



debbie6754 said:


> I started this saga on October 23rd, when I ordered my series 3. It came, I installed it, no problem. Comcast comes for the first time, spends 3 hours and cannot get the ccs to work at all. They came again a few days later and the box drivers are down. They return again with new cable cards and still NG. I return Tivo for a new one. Comcast arrives again this morning. They put the first cc in and almost immedialtely after hitting, I can see all of the channels.    The second card refused to behave. We saw a lot of the channels but not all. Fortunately he had another card in the truck. Popped it in and we are in business.
> 
> Since the hi-def channels are different, I guess I have to set up all of my season passes agin. Correct?


----------



## cptodd

Well, after a re-running of guided set-up last night I got the other cable card up and running. Now I am able to record using both cards! Now I don't have to have a cable guy back out.


----------



## Bostonlawman2003

Thos19 said:


> Well...I didn't even get a chance to have a failed install. Was scheduled today for a CC install in my Series 3. Two contractors came to my house just long enough to tell me that they had no cable cards in the warehouse, and I'd have to reschedule (anyone ever hear of a phone call?).
> 
> So all I got was a feeling of exasperation, and the lingering odor of Marlboro cigarettes in my kitchen from the contractor's visit.
> 
> A call to Comcast has me rescheduled for Saturday December 2. When I asked them if it would make sense to wait on the appointment until they knew they had cable cards, the CSR told me not to worry.
> 
> Getting closer.....
> 
> Thos.


Ok, so let me add to the Massachusetts drama. I had almost the same result with my scheduled install as Thos did, only I was told that the "warehouse isn't issuing cc's to ex-adelphia customers at this point due to a technical glitch due to the Comcast takeover. Call in about a week and try and reschedule the appt."

I wasn't about to wait a week so I shut the door on the techs and called. 3 Calls later after explaining the situation to 5 different CSR's resulted in one very angry customer (  = me) and a bunch of dumbfounded CSR's that have no idea what they are doing.

I was transferred to the "Technical Team" to try and address the problem and was put on hold and then transferred to the digital phone service CSR!!

At this point I was so mad I decieded an online chat would be best because the CSR wouldn't hear me screaming at them for being incompetent. The online chat lasted about 2 1/2 minutes with me being told that I would have to address this with my local office as they do not deal with this type of issue at their level.

I have no idea what to make of this at this point. I will be standing in the Adelcast office in Rockland at 8:59 Monday morning to try and deal with the nice woman there and see if she can do anything about this.

Oh, in addition, I had scheduled this install before the switch from Adelhpia to Comcast, and was assured by the local office that the tech would show up with 2 cc's. But low and behold the workorder from Comcast indicated 1 cc. I don't think the nice lady in the local office is going to like me very much come 9:03 Monday.
I'll update as I can.
BLM


----------



## redtape

Finally decided to get the cards and went to Comcast Booth at Arundel Mills on Wednesday. Got an appointment for Friday 10-2. Tech showed up at about 10:30, and with little problem (one card took a bit to load) had HD working at 11:20. Cards will be $5 each per month (first card includes the HD fee).

All is well so far.


----------



## Gregor

Bostonlawman2003 said:


> <snip>
> 
> Oh, in addition, I had scheduled this install before the switch from Adelhpia to Comcast, and was assured by the local office that the tech would show up with 2 cc's. But low and behold the workorder from Comcast indicated 1 cc. I don't think the nice lady in the local office is going to like me very much come 9:03 Monday.
> I'll update as I can.
> BLM


I had great results in visiting my local Comcast office. I stated the problem quietly and firmly and asked to speak with a technical manager, who came out and discussed the problem for about 20 minutes, checked on something then came out and said when was I available for their 'cable card guru' to do the install.

Getting loud and angry won't help, it just puts them on the defensive, and you'll get little, if any help.


----------



## Bostonlawman2003

Gregor said:


> Getting loud and angry won't help, it just puts them on the defensive, and you'll get little, if any help.


Unfortunately for them, blatantly lying to their customers tends to put us on the defensive. If you noticed the post from Thos earlier this week he was told by the tech's that they "didn't have any cc's in the warehouse", and today I was told that was not true. They have plenty of cards in their warehouse, they just aren't distributing them to the field, and have no idea when they will.

My local office consists of a one woman operation dealing with 4 towns, whom I've dealt with for several years. My comment about her not liking me was meant to insinutate that I'm going to be asking her questions she will not be able to answer. And from what the comcast csr's in the call center where able to tell me today when I called gives me the impression that they won't be able to help her either when she calls them to ask.

Been reading several different threads in here for a long time now, it's not as though I was expecting to have this be a streamlined install on their end, but I did expect alot more than what I've been shown so far, like maybe a poor attempt at an install, or possibly even a Comcast tech at my door, instead of two Contractors, as they have been dealing with this issue nationwide for two months and know the obstacles they are going to be facing when walking into a S3 install.

I haven't lost hope yet, although as a new Comcast customer I have to say I'm not real impressed with their operation to this point.


----------



## mikesay98

Please tell me if I'm understanding this correctly. I am thinking of getting the S3. We currently have analog cable and don't want to upgrade to digital. I just bought an HDTV. From what Comcast told me, I can get HD programming plus 2 cablecards for the TiVo for about $16/month without upgrading to digital.

My question is, will this setup work? Is there anything else to this or is that pretty much all I need to do to keep analog, get HD, and have everything on the S3 work?

Thanks!


----------



## zalusky

Cablecards are only required if you want access to digital cable.

If you are only accessing analog cable and/or OTA, you can use the S3 without cablecards.


----------



## ThreeSoFar

mikesay98 said:


> Please tell me if I'm understanding this correctly. I am thinking of getting the S3. We currently have analog cable and don't want to upgrade to digital. I just bought an HDTV. From what Comcast told me, I can get HD programming plus 2 cablecards for the TiVo for about $16/month without upgrading to digital.
> 
> My question is, will this setup work? Is there anything else to this or is that pretty much all I need to do to keep analog, get HD, and have everything on the S3 work?
> 
> Thanks!


Hijack here.

From a stricty content perspective, you're missing some good stuff. Not sure which channels you'd e getting, but BBCA, TNT, LIFE, USA, Bravo, TBS, FX, and maybe more between them have a good half a dozen good shows in their original programming. Add to that that many or more non-fiction channels (history, science, DIY, more), and there's some really good stuff.

But at least you're not like some of our (so-called) friends who don't even watch TV.....


----------



## The TiVo Dude

mikesay98 said:


> Please tell me if I'm understanding this correctly. I am thinking of getting the S3. We currently have analog cable and don't want to upgrade to digital. I just bought an HDTV. From what Comcast told me, I can get HD programming plus 2 cablecards for the TiVo for about $16/month without upgrading to digital.
> 
> My question is, will this setup work? Is there anything else to this or is that pretty much all I need to do to keep analog, get HD, and have everything on the S3 work?
> 
> Thanks!


My understanding is you have to have digital to get channels above 99 (where all the HD content resides.) I'm not sure how you could have cablecards and get HD and not have digital. My guess is the monthly digital charge is included in the $16/month and you will be getting digital. If so, is there some other reason you don't want digital?


----------



## bicker

Bostonlawman2003 said:


> My local office consists of a one woman operation dealing with 4 towns, whom I've dealt with for *several years*. ... as a *new Comcast customer* I have to say I'm not real impressed with their operation to this point.


Does not compute.


----------



## bicker

The TiVo Dude said:


> My understanding is you have to have digital to get channels above 99 (where all the HD content resides.)


There are digital channels available unencrypted "on the wire". I have about 22 digital channels, of which only six or seven are HD.


----------



## debbie6754

I have been blissfully been enjoying HD TV and series 3 for a few days.  Now at about 10 pm each evening, I loose signal strength on my Tivo and the other TV in my house with a cable box. It doesn't happen on my TVs without cableboxs or ccs. It seems to happen on the netwok channels, in both HD and not HD. I get horizontal pixilating lines across the screen. It is gone when I turn on the TV the next morning. I have saved a recording of this, in case, oh no  , I have to call Comast again.

Any ideas what could be causing this? Comcast tested my signal strength when they installed my ccs and it was very strong.


----------



## HomieG

bicker said:


> There are digital channels available unencrypted "on the wire". I have about 22 digital channels, of which only six or seven are HD.


Yes there are *some* digital channels available unencrypted. On our local Comcast system there are something like 200+ additional encrypted digital channels. Without the digitial tier and the CableCARD's, not much chance of seeing those encrypted channels on an S3.


----------



## ThreeSoFar

debbie6754 said:


> I have been blissfully been enjoying HD TV and series 3 for a few days.  Now at about 10 pm each evening, I loose signal strength on my Tivo and the other TV in my house with a cable box. It doesn't happen on my TVs without cableboxs or ccs. It seems to happen on the netwok channels, in both HD and not HD. I get horizontal pixilating lines across the screen. It is gone when I turn on the TV the next morning. I have saved a recording of this, in case, oh no  , I have to call Comast again.
> 
> Any ideas what could be causing this? Comcast tested my signal strength when they installed my ccs and it was very strong.


Signal issue. Too weak, or too strong, or too noisy (loose cables, bad fittings).


----------



## btwyx

zalusky said:


> Cablecards are only required if you want access to digital cable.


In mikesay98's case he's trying to access digital cable, and the cable card will be useful. He's not needing the decrypting capabilities, but he does need the channel mapping capability so he can actually find the unencrypted HD channels.


----------



## mikesay98

ThreeSoFar said:


> Hijack here.
> 
> From a stricty content perspective, you're missing some good stuff. Not sure which channels you'd e getting, but BBCA, TNT, LIFE, USA, Bravo, TBS, FX, and maybe more between them have a good half a dozen good shows in their original programming. Add to that that many or more non-fiction channels (history, science, DIY, more), and there's some really good stuff.
> 
> But at least you're not like some of our (so-called) friends who don't even watch TV.....


Hi, thanks for all the responses everyone. I'll try to address them here.

The reason I don't want to upgrade to digital is because it's just my mother and I. She is confused beyond all reason when it comes to technology, so I don't want digital simply because the digital box would just confuse her more (as would a TiVo if she had one). There's really no point to getting digital cable if she is too confused to access the additional channels, and we already have extended basic, so we get like 70 channels and I could care less since we now only pay $40/month.

Other than that, I spoke with a Comcast representative for a bit online last night and he seemed very knowledgeable. He said that we could keep our analog cable
and get HD and 2 cablecards for $16/month. He said if we upgraded to digital, that would pay for the first CC, so it'd only be $12/month (before the additional digital costs). So he seemed to understand that we could use CCs with analog cable.

So the reason I'm asking what I am, is that I don't care to upgrade us to digital cable. That being said, I want to watch HD with a TiVo. That leaves 2 options according to him. (1) Get HD programming with an HD box which according to him means I have to control the channels through the box, or (2) use cablecards to get HD content and control the channels with the S3. Obviously, option (2) is what I want. I guess I was just asking to clarify if what he said is correct. I mean, he seemed very confident of his answers and understood everything I was talking about completely.


----------



## mikesay98

btwyx said:


> In mikesay98's case he's trying to access digital cable, and the cable card will be useful. He's not needing the decrypting capabilities, but he does need the channel mapping capability so he can actually find the unencrypted HD channels.


Thanks for the response...it seems you're saying that what I want to do is completely doable according to what Comcast told me...am I correct?


----------



## btwyx

mikesay98 said:


> Thanks for the response...it seems you're saying that what I want to do is completely doable according to what Comcast told me...am I correct?


It should be, as I understand thigs.

(I wouldn't trust anything Comcasst tells you though, but I think they're right in this case.)


----------



## jakelambert

Comcast comes to install the cablecards tomorrow, so I just called to confirm the appointment. Unlike my other calls, this CSR was extremely helpful and very courteous.

I asked her to confirm the billing (again) and she also stated that it's going to be $15.99 each for installation with no monthly charges for either card. Keep your fingers crossed!
I'll post again after the install and the first bill. 

For anyone in the Chicago area, I called a different number tonight - the number that appeared on the caller ID from when they called to confirm earlier while I was out. 630.368.2058. Give it a try and see if it gets you anywhere.


----------



## djnewlin

Debbie,

Are you using an amplifier? If so, have you tried bypassing it for a few days to see if your new problem still occurs?

Have you tried unplugging your Comcast cable box for a couple of days, to see if your S3 still loses its signal strength at 10 p.m.?

Just some thoughts 

Good luck!

Doug

=============================



debbie6754 said:


> I have been blissfully been enjoying HD TV and series 3 for a few days.  Now at about 10 pm each evening, I loose signal strength on my Tivo and the other TV in my house with a cable box. It doesn't happen on my TVs without cableboxs or ccs. It seems to happen on the netwok channels, in both HD and not HD. I get horizontal pixilating lines across the screen. It is gone when I turn on the TV the next morning. I have saved a recording of this, in case, oh no  , I have to call Comast again.
> 
> Any ideas what could be causing this? Comcast tested my signal strength when they installed my ccs and it was very strong.


----------



## Bostonlawman2003

bicker said:


> Does not compute.


Adelphia Customer = 8 years

Comcast bought Adelphia = New Comcast Customer

Same Local Office Staff = 8 year relationship with Joan


----------



## bicker

Gotchya. I'm not so sure that an acquired customer is considered a "new" customer for these purposes, but whatever.


----------



## Thos19

So BLW....did Joan help you out at all? I wonder if I'm going to get my CC's this Saturday, or not.

Thos.


----------



## 1283

debbie6754 said:


> Now at about 10 pm each evening, I loose signal strength on my Tivo and the other TV in my house with a cable box.


I have a signal issue that gets worse when the outside temperature is lower, and higher frequency channel (753 MHz) is worse than lower frequency channel (555 MHz). Similar behavior with both my S3 and my HDTV's QAM tuner. I just called Comcast to schedule an appointment. You may want to collect some data before calling Comcast.


----------



## ecallaway

Here's my exerience in Nashville:

$6.95/month for each card 
($9.95 Comcast DVR is removed from bill)
$34.20 installation (one install for two cards because in one unit)

Pricing seems middle of the road.

The cable guy thanked me for letting him do the install. It was his first Tivo Series3, and he said it was by far the easiest CableCard install he'd done. "Usually they're a nightmare," he said.


----------



## Gene Plantz

I posted info about my install about 2 weeks ago in this thread. I use Comcast (Chicago-Rolling Meadows).

When I phoned and asked for the cablecards, I did not ask about prices... I figured it will be whatever it is.

I got my bill from Comcast..... there was NO charge for the installation (a tech came out and it took him 1.5 hours). And NO charge for the cablecards. There was only the prorated credits for the two returned set-top-boxes.

I'm not complaining.... just reporting what I've seen.


----------



## ROBBinATL

MY S3 came on Wednesday, the day before Thanksgiving. I had an install scheduled for 8-11 on Friday after Thanksgiving. To my shock and amazement, the guy showed up at 8:15. He was there for about 20 minutes, installed the 2 CCs, then left. It did take about 36 hours for my premium channels and some cable channels to show up, necessitating a couple calls to comcast, but now it all works great.

Tip: Ask for an in-house installer. They are much better than the contract guys. 

I bought my S1 in December 2000 and it is still working...the S3 I just bought is only the second Tivo I've had to buy. I honestly believe Tivo is the greatest non-essential consumer product since the wireless telephone.


----------



## jakelambert

Today was cablecard day, and it didn't start out too well. I was scheduled for an 8-12 appointment and they finally showed up at 4:30 after several phone calls on my part. The silver lining is that they gave me $20 off the installation for the late arrival. Not free, but better than a poke with a sharp stick. 

The installer arrived and I immediately asked if he had ever done a TiVo install before and he said no. So, I gave him the instructions and mentioned some of the things I had learned on here and we got started.

Once we got ready to pair the cards, he got on the phone with the head end tech guy and they were on the phone for about an hour. I have to give the installer credit. He asked a ton of questions of the tech guy and was very thorough with the install. While it wasn't the quickest install in the world, I couldn't have asked for him to be more thorough.

After about an hour and a half, the TiVo was up and running like a champ. Everything seems to be working great. Now I just wait for the bill and see if that's perfect too. Dare I hope?


----------



## jfh3

ecallaway said:


> Here's my exerience in Nashville:
> 
> $6.95/month for each card
> ($9.95 Comcast DVR is removed from bill)
> $34.20 installation (one install for two cards because in one unit)
> 
> Pricing seems middle of the road.


May be middle of the road, but also seems wrong - the $6.95 fee is an additional outlet fee that generally has a $5 converter box rental included.

For a Series 3 user, Comcast customers should be paying $1.50/month per card, with the first one free if you have a digital package.

I finally got Comcast to acknowledge that a couple weeks ago and they credited back the incorrect fees I had been charged since September.


----------



## The TiVo Dude

jfh3 said:


> May be middle of the road, but also seems wrong - the $6.95 fee is an additional outlet fee that generally has a $5 converter box rental included.
> 
> For a Series 3 user, Comcast customers should be paying $1.50/month per card, with the first one free if you have a digital package.
> 
> I finally got Comcast to acknowledge that a couple weeks ago and they credited back the incorrect fees I had been charged since September.


Cool.

Talking to your local office or 1-800?


----------



## jfh3

The TiVo Dude said:


> Cool.
> 
> Talking to your local office or 1-800?


1-800, but I had to get them to transfer me to a billing specialist, to whom I had to repeat everything.


----------



## mattack

I don't have an S3 (yet), but I looked at my online comcast bill because my dad bought an HDTV and is going to get "HD". (Stupid Samsung doesn't have a QAM tuner so he HAS to get a box.)

Starting with my October 28 bill, it says:
Comcast will charge $1.50 per month for the second CableCARD for customers who require two CableCARDs for customer-owned digital video recorders("DVRs").

Bummer. I sure hope Tivo adds the remapping to the software so those of us who don't have/want digital cable can still get the unencrypted digital channels. (The lifetime transfer is tempting me very very much, and I personally don't have an HDTV yet. As you can tell, I'm very willing to pay a LOT now, to hopefully avoid longer term payments.)


----------



## 1283

You don't need digital cable to get CableCards. I have limited basic only.

You don't need HDTV to enjoy HD channels. I've been using my S3 with a 20" analog TV, and the quality is much better than the analog channels.

Just bought a HDTV last week, which I may return for something else. I don't even consider Samsung because of the lack of QAM tuner.


----------



## theLuggage

Just got my cable cards today.

I'm glad I can report a pleasant experience. When I called the 800-comcast number to schedule the appointment, I asked for two cable cards. The CSR said, "Oh, you have a TiVo, I assume." I told him I did.

The installer came today. He had two cards. He had done one TiVo before and said he installs cable cards in TVs all the time.

He wrote down all the numbers, put the cards in the S3 and called the office. In about 15 minutes or so, everything was working fine.

They told me the first card was free and the 2nd was $2.75. The install cost something in the $15.00 range.

So I think I'm a rare breed: a happy, satisfied Comcast customer.


----------



## jfh3

mattack said:


> Bummer. I sure hope Tivo adds the remapping to the software so those of us who don't have/want digital cable can still get the unencrypted digital channels. (The lifetime transfer is tempting me very very much, and I personally don't have an HDTV yet. As you can tell, I'm very willing to pay a LOT now, to hopefully avoid longer term payments.)


Make sure to call Tivo and let them know of your desire for QAM mapping. The more people that make their desire for this function known, the better.


----------



## jfh3

c3 said:


> You don't need digital cable to get CableCards. I have limited basic only.


In theory, true. But many cable companies will force you to get a digital package, if only because their back end systems aren't capable of dealing with customers who have CableCARDs but not a digital package.


----------



## kido

jfh3 said:


> In theory, true. But many cable companies will force you to get a digital package, if only because their back end systems aren't capable of dealing with customers who have CableCARDs but not a digital package.


The sneakiest way I have found to find out if this is really true or not is to start by asking about basic cable and a HDTV set top box for local channels only. Tell them you have a new HDTV Capable TV and you want the cheapest possible access to local HD programming. This will establish the real baseline. They will most likely offer you basic cable plus a $5 HD STB, then ask them about CableCards for your TV. When they tell you that is $1.50 or something with no STB, the new baseline will be Basic plus CableCard. Then ask them about getting 2 cablecards, if they press say you are interested in adding another TV. Now, ask them about getting DiscoveryHD, or TNTHD as part of this package. This will give you a pretty good picture as to what is really available for the least amount of money. You can even call back a few times to see if what they quote you remains the same each time.

Having done all of this, you have laid the trap and can now introduce the TiVo S3. What you were quoted for the above should be the exact same for a S3. I think if you immediately ask about the S3 then they will try to encourage you to upgrade to digital cable and their DVR solution.


----------



## Kenji

Two days ago, Comcast upgraded my analog cable service to digital and installed the cablecards into my S3. The Comcast rep with whom I spoke at their 800 number was fairly knowledgeable, and the tech who installed my cablecards had a total 4 of them in his truck in case there were any problems with either of the two he installed. The only installation "glitch" was that it took about 5 minutes after each card was activated before it started to receive any channels, which made it look initially like there was some sort of card installation/activation problem. In all, my experience with Comcast was pretty positive.


----------



## jfh3

kido said:


> The sneakiest way I have found to find out if this is really true or not is to start by asking about basic cable and a HDTV set top box for local channels only. Tell them you have a new HDTV Capable TV and you want the cheapest possible access to local HD programming. This will establish the real baseline. They will most likely offer you basic cable plus a $5 HD STB, then ask them about CableCards for your TV. When they tell you that is $1.50 or something with no STB, the new baseline will be Basic plus CableCard. Then ask them about getting 2 cablecards, if they press say you are interested in adding another TV. Now, ask them about getting DiscoveryHD, or TNTHD as part of this package. This will give you a pretty good picture as to what is really available for the least amount of money. You can even call back a few times to see if what they quote you remains the same each time.
> 
> Having done all of this, you have laid the trap and can now introduce the TiVo S3. What you were quoted for the above should be the exact same for a S3. I think if you immediately ask about the S3 then they will try to encourage you to upgrade to digital cable and their DVR solution.


I like your process, but that's kind of hard for existing customers to pull off.


----------



## alaw168

Upgraded to a TiVo S3 last month, and as expected, Comcast screwed up my first bill. After talking to a supervisor, this is what she explained to me:

$15.99 one time installation charge
$1.50 for both CABLEcards but it also uses up the STB quota that comes with your digital package
$6.95 for each addn'l STB / CABLEcards.
$5.00 HD for the TiVo (counted as one outlet).
$5.00 HD per outlet thereafter.

Pricing is for San Francisco Bay Area.

She also told me that there used to be a special group within the call centers dedicated to handling CABLEcard issues, but recently they have opened up CABLEcard related calls to all CS reps so the rep you talk to may not be the most knowledgeable. My suggestion is to ask to speak to a supervisor if the rep doesn't seem too sure about the details.

And make sure you mention you've have a S3 box or else you will be slapped with $6.95 for the 2nd CABLEcard and an addn'l $5 if you want HD (since they will recognize 2 cards as 2 outlets).


----------



## patg25

alaw168 said:


> $15.99 one time installation charge
> $1.50 for both CABLEcards but it also uses up the STB quota that comes with your digital package
> $6.95 for each addn'l STB / CABLEcards.
> $5.00 HD for the TiVo (counted as one outlet).
> $5.00 HD per outlet thereafter).


I see the charge for the cable cards. But why do you have pay a charge for the Tivo and one for HD? So you are paying $18.45 / month plus a payment to Tivo??? What if someone has 3 HD cable card ready TVs in their house? They would need to pay $6.95 / cablecard + $5.00 for HD on each TV? That seems outrageous.


----------



## keenanSR

alaw168 said:


> Upgraded to a TiVo S3 last month, and as expected, Comcast screwed up my first bill. After talking to a supervisor, this is what she explained to me:
> 
> $15.99 one time installation charge
> $1.50 for both CABLEcards but it also uses up the STB quota that comes with your digital package
> $6.95 for each addn'l STB / CABLEcards.
> $5.00 HD for the TiVo (counted as one outlet).
> $5.00 HD per outlet thereafter.
> 
> Pricing is for San Francisco Bay Area.
> 
> She also told me that there used to be a special group within the call centers dedicated to handling CABLEcard issues, but recently they have opened up CABLEcard related calls to all CS reps so the rep you talk to may not be the most knowledgeable. My suggestion is to ask to speak to a supervisor if the rep doesn't seem too sure about the details.
> 
> And make sure you mention you've have a S3 box or else you will be slapped with $6.95 for the 2nd CABLEcard and an addn'l $5 if you want HD (since they will recognize 2 cards as 2 outlets).


_Pricing is for San Francisco Bay Area._

Not all of the bay area, those extra $5 charges are not on my bill and there not on c3's bill either. If you have a Comcast STB in addition to the CC's then the $6.95 makes sense as you would have an additional digital outlet(Comcast charges $6.95 for every outlet beyond the the first), plus the $5 "HD per outlet" as it's really an STB rental charge. The TiVo HD charge is something I've never seen before.


----------



## jfh3

patg25 said:


> They would need to pay $6.95 / cablecard + $5.00 for HD on each TV? That seems outrageous.


It's outrageous, because it's wrong. It's be explained numerous times, in this very thread.


----------



## comand

First, I must say that I'm surprised at the wide variety of costs that Comcast across the country charges for cable cards! I had expected to see a very similar price structure everywhere -- I guess that's what happens in a consolidation.

My S3 was delivered the week before last. When I got the notice from DHL that the package was to be delivered, I called Comcast, and asked about cable cards. The rep on the phone said I could drop in to the local office (Oakland, CA), and pick up the cards any time during business hours.

That evening, I went past DHL to pick up the TiVo, and stopped at the Comcast office for the cable cards. The office rep informed me that they don't keep cable cards on hand at the office -- they're at the warehouse (in retrospect, I wish I had read this thread before I went). After venting a bit of frustration at yet another mismatch between 1-800 support and branch office information, the office rep offered to pick up cable cards at the warehouse the next morning, and hold them for me.

The next day, I stopped by the office on my lunch hour, and talked to the same rep. He had my cable cards ready to go (what a guy). I returned my POS Motorola DVR, and made a point of asking what the charges would be for the cable cards. The rep said that there was no charge -- the cards were free. He even included a very brief guide to activating the cards.

That evening, I called customer support to activate the cards. The tech was familiar with cable cards, but had no idea about TiVo S3 -- to be expected, I suppose. After a bit of guessing my way through the cable card menus, and reading some of the directions on the activation guide I was given to the tech, I got a successful test signal on both cards -- I verified HBO, Local HD, and local non-HD channels. Success! :up: :up: :up: 

Over the next couple of days, however, I noticed that TiVo would randomly create zero-length recordings on HBOHD. I checked the status screens for both cable cards, and found that cable card 2 was not authorized for protected content. Tuning to HBOHD on that card brought up a black screen -- that explained the random zero-length recordings. I called Comcast to figure out what the issue was.

Again, I found a mismatch between the information that is given out from 1-800 support versus that given out by the branch office. It turns out that in my area, the first card is free, but the second card is $1.50/mo. After venting some more at the 1-800 support guy (someone's gotta pay), we had reception on HBOHD for both cards.

Now, a week after this all happened, I couldn't be happier with my decision to buy a TiVo S3, even at the high cost. Anything to ditch the Motorola.


----------



## 1283

comand said:


> The rep on the phone said I could drop in to the local office (Oakland, CA), and pick up the cards any time during business hours.


Wow! You're the first one I have seen being able to pick up CableCards in this area.


----------



## keenanSR

First one I've heard of as well.


----------



## MegW

JohnTTivo said:


> *Nashua, NH installation*
> I went to the local Comcast office on Thursday, Sept. 28, and asked for two CableCards to be added to my account. The service person asked me if it was for the new Tivo box and I said yes. He said that he would have to have a technician come by to install the cards but he can schedule it for me. I asked if they had done other Tivo installations, and he said that they had a few. The first time slot that was available was for today, from 1:00 PM to 3:00 PM. The cost would be free for the first card, and $2.50 for the second card. I didn't ask about the installation cost.


Hi JohnT!

I live in Nashua and I have ordered the Series 3 (should arrive Friday), so I stopped by the local Comcast office here in Nashua yesterday to see if I could pick up the cable cards and install them myself. I was told no, they had to be installed by their techs. And that they would cost $2.75 each per month. In addition, there will be a one-time ~13.00 installation charge (she wasn't sure of the exact amount) which is for both cards.

I told the "representative" that I thought they weren't supposed to charge for the cable cards, she said that they charged 2.75 per card if you were keeping other equipment, which I am (I intend to keep a digital cable box that's hooked to my TV in another room). The whole thing sounds a little fishy to me. I wonder what will actually show up on my bill. I guess I'll find out when I actually call to schedule the service (later in the week).

Meg


----------



## Dennis Wilkinson

Comcast installer just left (this was the least late they've been for an appointment), and I appear to have two functional CableCARDs. It was a contractor, and there was a bit of a hold-up until he realized that the first person he called (at dispatch) had taken down the numbers but not actually paired or done anything else to the cards. Once the cards were authorized, I had an issue where several channels weren't coming in, something he wasn't able to resolve before he left. 

I managed to resolve the problem, but it's not surprising that he didn't figure it out (although one of their techs might have.) When I looked at the signal level on the TiVo, I got zeros for those channels, where everything else is 97 or better. Using the Comcast DVR box (which I haven't returned yet since there's still stuff I haven't watched on it) I was able to determine that all of the channels I wasn't getting were being broadcast on the same QAM channel frequency (on the Moto boxes, you tune to the channel, power off, hit "select" immediately, then look at the "Current Channel Status".) I referred to my handy-dandy frequency-to-CATV/OTA channel PDF, and saw that that same frequency was very close to my local OTA channel 28, whose transmitter is just a few miles from my house. I had an old amplified antenna attached to the antenna in, even though I'm not using it, just to play with when I first got the box. That channel had the signal level for the OTA channel pinned at 100 -- bingo, interference. Disconnected the antenna, and sure enough, there are my missing channels. I'll probably terminate the connector later, based on other's observations here. 

Looks like I'm being billed $15.95 for the truck roll, and $0+$2.95 for the CableCARDs themselves, but I've never once been billed correctly by Comcast after a service change, so I'll be watching next month's bill closely.


----------



## jfh3

Dennis Wilkinson said:


> Comcast installer just left (this was the least late they've been for an appointment)


It's sad when this is a good thing.

But at least you ended up with everything working.


----------



## wublet

(First post, hope I'm not screwing anything up)

*Comcast Called - Going to CableCARD 2.0*

I just got a voicemail from someone named Thomas at a Comcast 866- number saying that Comcast in Oakland CA is going to CableCARD 2.0, and I need to call him and read him some info off my TV screen from my installed CableCARDs.

Call me paranoid if you will, but I have a very bad feeling about this. Can anyone with CableCARD 2.0 knowledge tell me: Is my S3 about to be obsoleted?

I know Comcast just hates that S3 rolled out just before their new (lame) DVR STB, and frankly wouldn't put it past them to pull a slimy tech trick to shake the S3's off their lines so thay can make sure everybody is using an STB.


----------



## cptodd

I am NO expert but as far as I understand the S3 is not 2.0 compliant. Can anyone else confirm this for me?


----------



## Maeglin

wublet said:


> (Call me paranoid if you will, but I have a very bad feeling about this. Can anyone with CableCARD 2.0 knowledge tell me: Is my S3 about to be obsoleted?


Sounds like they're just upgrading things on the head end to support pairing of cards to host devices. Let me guess... they just called in the serial numbers when you first had them installed, right?


----------



## wublet

> Let me guess... they just called in the serial numbers when you first had them installed, right?


Exactly right. We're screwed, aren't we? ;-)


----------



## btwyx

There's been lots of chatter about this, it'd be nice if Comcast had warned people about this in advance. Your TiVo isn't being obsoleted, they're just turning on a feature at there end which restricts the cards to only working in one box. So they need to know which box its in currently.

I've never heard Cable card 2.0 mentioned in conjunction with this before.


----------



## Maeglin

wublet said:


> Exactly right. We're screwed, aren't we? ;-)


Exactly... losing the ability to swap cards around at will... it'll be hell


----------



## rrg

I previously reported success (after two service calls) with a Comcast installation of two cablecards in my S3. Getting it to work required a tech who knew someone to call at the head end who knew what he was doing.

I wish I knew how to reach the guy again, because I've lost reception on a half-dozen HD channels (all of which come in fine on the Comcast-supplied STBs) and the CSRs have been absolutely no help at all in getting it resolved. They're instructed to try one thing only (I don't know what that is), and if that doesn't work, to schedule an on-site service call, which is a waste of everyone's time (especially mine) since we know these cablecards are fine.

My fear is that they'll just screw it up so that NOTHING works (instead of just these few channels).


----------



## Gerhard

rrg said:


> I previously reported success (after two service calls) with a Comcast installation of two cablecards in my S3. Getting it to work required a tech who knew someone to call at the head end who knew what he was doing.
> 
> I wish I knew how to reach the guy again, because I've lost reception on a half-dozen HD channels (all of which come in fine on the Comcast-supplied STBs) and the CSRs have been absolutely no help at all in getting it resolved. They're instructed to try one thing only (I don't know what that is), and if that doesn't work, to schedule an on-site service call, which is a waste of everyone's time (especially mine) since we know these cablecards are fine.
> 
> My fear is that they'll just screw it up so that NOTHING works (instead of just these few channels).


Comcast did something recently here in Maryland that caused all of the premium channels to stop working with the cable cards. I suspect they are playing a game of some sort.


----------



## Tarek

Has anyone else experienced issues with HBO (or similar premium channel) being the only channel they *can't* get? I've been having problems which I've been discussing with jpdst22, who was having a similar problem (below).

I've recently been in touch with a Comcast CSR Supervisor, but so far have not had the issue resolved. It just occurred to me today to check the firmware versions of my CableCards, and I see that they're both Motorolas running v4.05. I wonder if perhaps there are problems with this version of the firmware, which might explain why others aren't having the same problem. Just a thought.. I just sent jpdst22 a PM asking what versions of firmware his CableCards are using for comparison.

Anyone ever run into a similar situation? Isn't the CableCard firmware supposed to get automatically updated?  I'm almost positive that v4.05 is what I started out with when the CableCards were installed a couple weeks ago.

-Tarek



> Hi there,
> 
> Well I basically gave up and just had them cancel HBO from my account. I really think it's just a lack of knowledge on how to properly input the information into their system.
> 
> Here's what happened for me. When they came for the first install, the installer only brought one card (screw up on their part), so I just had him install the card and everything went great. I had all of the digital channels and also HBO. Since the installer didn't have any more cards, I had to schedule another install. Now when they came back with the other card, everything worked fine except for HBO. We tried two different cards and it was the exact same result, everything worked fine except for HBO. But I still got HBO on the first card. I'm convinced they just aren't entering something right in their system. After 3 different calls, I said screw it and just told them to cancel my HBO out of disgust. I plan on trying to get it reactivated in a few months after they hopefully work out the cinks...
> 
> If you do get it to work, please let me know.
> 
> thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by Tarek
> Hi, I recently read your post on the TiVo Community Forums, regarding you not receiving any HBO channels on one of your CableCards. I have a similar problem with both of the CableCards in my TiVo Series 3 box, and am wondering if you ever got your problem resolved, and if so, what had to be done.
> 
> I had my initial CableCard installation go through (I'll spare you the details of Comcast screw-ups leading up to this) with both CableCards installed and fully functioning in my TiVo Series 3 box. At this point, they had only activated standard (analog) channels, HBO and HD channels, all of which were working fine. Later on in the same day, I realized that I was not getting any digital channels, so I called up Comcast and asked them to add these channels. They did so, but it immediately became apparent that this somehow resulted in losing access to all the HBO channels through both CableCards. Going to any of these channels would bring up the CableCard screen.
> 
> When I called Comcast, they did their usual thing with sending reset signals, adding/removing the HBO package, etc., all without success. At this point, they offered to send someone over, but later called back and said that there was some problem with their system that only affected CableCard customers with HBO and said that they'd call me back, and canceled the service visit. Someone called a couple days later saying that they were still working on it and that it should be resolved shortly. This was almost a couple weeks ago, and any time I call to follow up since then, I can't seem to get a hold of anyone with any knowledge on what's going on.
> 
> At this point, I got a hold of a local CSR supervisor a couple days ago who is supposed to be looking into the matter. It may also be worth pointing out that I live in Oakmont (I noticed you have Pittsburgh in your profile), so this might prove to be a local Comcast problem.
> 
> Anyway, please let me know if you ever found out what was wrong in your situation. Or, if you still have the same problem, let me know and I can let you know if they ever solve it on my end.
> 
> Thanks,
> Tarek
Click to expand...


----------



## jcherins

I'm a long time DTV customer who needs to switch to Comcast (want to move to HD and can't get a clear shot to the proper satellite due to trees) I'm going to buy two S3's and transfer the lifetime svc (from the first S1s that are still in my basement) 


I called 1-800- COMCAST and was not feeling the love from the CSR. 
"Our system doesn't work with TIVO" 
"What are CableCards?" 
"Why would you need 4?" 
Why I know that all of the above is typical CSR noise, I decided to hang up and re-group. 

Does anyone have any ideas on how to best make this transition? I was under the impression that Comcast would cut a pretty good deal for the first year if I moved from sat, but the prices that were quoted were straight off of the website. 

Any assistance that you could offer would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## ThreeSoFar

Gerhard said:


> Comcast did something recently here in Maryland that caused all of the premium channels to stop working with the cable cards. I suspect they are playing a game of some sort.


Not here. Working fine.


----------



## Gerhard

Tarek said:


> Has anyone else experienced issues with HBO (or similar premium channel) being the only channel they *can't* get? I've been having problems which I've been discussing with jpdst22, who was having a similar problem (below).
> 
> I've recently been in touch with a Comcast CSR Supervisor, but so far have not had the issue resolved. It just occurred to me today to check the firmware versions of my CableCards, and I see that they're both Motorolas running v4.05. I wonder if perhaps there are problems with this version of the firmware, which might explain why others aren't having the same problem. Just a thought.. I just sent jpdst22 a PM asking what versions of firmware his CableCards are using for comparison.
> 
> Anyone ever run into a similar situation? Isn't the CableCard firmware supposed to get automatically updated? I'm almost positive that v4.05 is what I started out with when the CableCards were installed a couple weeks ago.
> 
> -Tarek


I haven't had that issue, but ComCast (CrapCast as I call them) are using Motorola v4.21 Cable Cards here (Montgomery County, MD).

As long as your Cable Card menus report that they are AUTHORIZED, and EnableCP: YES, and SUBSCRIBED... then there is no reason the Tivo would be causing the problem. It's GOT to be ComCasts programing of the head node and your billing information.


----------



## bicker

Gerhard said:


> Comcast did something recently here in Maryland that caused all of the premium channels to stop working with the cable cards.


While that's possible, there are also cases where random channels are lost, not just a single tier of channels. For me, at one point, I had HBOHD, Discovery HD, and some of the local HD channels, but lost, on one tuner, SHOHD, UHD, and the PBS HD channel. That was surely not related to cable tiers.


----------



## wackymann

Dennis Wilkinson said:


> Comcast installer just left (this was the least late they've been for an appointment), and I appear to have two functional CableCARDs. It was a contractor, and there was a bit of a hold-up until he realized that the first person he called (at dispatch) had taken down the numbers but not actually paired or done anything else to the cards. Once the cards were authorized, I had an issue where several channels weren't coming in, something he wasn't able to resolve before he left.
> 
> I managed to resolve the problem, but it's not surprising that he didn't figure it out (although one of their techs might have.) When I looked at the signal level on the TiVo, I got zeros for those channels, where everything else is 97 or better. Using the Comcast DVR box (which I haven't returned yet since there's still stuff I haven't watched on it) I was able to determine that all of the channels I wasn't getting were being broadcast on the same QAM channel frequency (on the Moto boxes, you tune to the channel, power off, hit "select" immediately, then look at the "Current Channel Status".) I referred to my handy-dandy frequency-to-CATV/OTA channel PDF, and saw that that same frequency was very close to my local OTA channel 28, whose transmitter is just a few miles from my house. I had an old amplified antenna attached to the antenna in, even though I'm not using it, just to play with when I first got the box. That channel had the signal level for the OTA channel pinned at 100 -- bingo, interference. Disconnected the antenna, and sure enough, there are my missing channels. I'll probably terminate the connector later, based on other's observations here.
> 
> Looks like I'm being billed $15.95 for the truck roll, and $0+$2.95 for the CableCARDs themselves, but I've never once been billed correctly by Comcast after a service change, so I'll be watching next month's bill closely.


Very good debugging there Dennis. I'm guessing other people may be having similar problems and not know it.

As for the billing, I am being charged $2.75 per cable card (and nothing else). The first one would be free if I didn't also have a Comcast cable box in the house. I found that their online billing is nice to have. It allows you to check your bill at any time. You may want to sign up for it at comcast.com.


----------



## eddyj

So I went to the Comcast office, since they told me to just go and pick the cards up. When I got there, they did not have any.  They claim they will have them Monday. Took me a while to convince them that the "TV" cable cards were the same as the ones I needed for the TiVo.


----------



## houndb

Well Here's my experience with an install in New Hudson,MI. Not real happy right now.

A contractor showed up the first time. He said cool a TIVO Series 3 I've worked with a couple of them. He read the instructions that came with the TIVO and after about 2 and a half hours of being on the phone he got the 2 cards working. Well he left and I was going through the channels and realized one card was only getting the basic channels. 

So I called Comcast and asked if the could hit the card again. She stated no that all they could do was schedule another service call. We scheduled the call and they arrived about a half hour before I was home for work and my wife was dealing with them. She called me on my cell phone and stated that they don't work on Tivo's and that the Tivo was broken. At the time the power was out and she got the generator running but forgot to switch the breaker over for the TV and Tivo. 

So it was no biggie was not at home to talk to the tech and plus we had no power. So I arrived at home to see 2 Comcast vans sitting in my driveway. So I walk in and the two techs are behind my tv pulling out wires. I asked what are you doing and they come out for behind and say yep were not getting any signal the cable must be down. So I say hey how are you doing and I tried to explain the problem to him. He cuts me off and got a hostile attitude and went on a tangent about how the comcast box is so much better and why did we buy old school tech and how the cable cards couldn't work with Tivo. 

I said well the one is working fine and the other gets the basic channels. Then he cuts me off and says Tivo is junk and I wasted my money on buying junk. I said really well I've never had a problem with Tivo in the six plus years I've had em.
Then he goes on about how tivo was bought out by Comcast, Time Warner and some other cable company about a year and a half ago and they were trying to figure out what they were going to do with Tivo. I looked at him and said really then i realized it wasn't worth arguing with this guy. He goes on about how Tivo is out of business. I asked well how come they are still selling them at the stores if they were out of business. He said they were just getting rid of old stock and he felt sorry for people that was buying em right now. 

I finally just wanted these guys out of my house and told em thanks but since you cant help me have a nice day. They left and i switched the breaker over to the TV and Tivo's and gee I hade cable even though the tech said that the station was down.

So now I'm without a fully working Series 3 and I really don't want to call Comcast again . I really think if I could getem to hit the card again it would prob fix the problem but I've talked to 3 people at Comcast and all they will do is schedule a service call. 

This is only the short rant the conversation went on about how crappy my TV and all my equipment was junk also. I've never heard so much bull crap come out of a guy in my life.


----------



## cptodd

Well, Comcast's inconsistent mess has struck again. I was charged for two installations when I was told I would be charged for one. I was also told that the second card will cost almost $6.00 per month when I was told that it would cost nothing. I don't mind the charges but I have been told all sorts of things. It seems no one knows what is going on. And to top it off, when I called today the comcast person on the phone kept saying "I am sorry that YOU FEEL (emphasis my own) you were misled." I kept having to interrupt her and tell her that I don't feel that I was misled. I WAS misled. I feel as if I should not be charged (or it should be reduced) given the fact that it was MY intervention that got my TiVo up and working. I had to call to ask that they re-zap (or whatever it is they do) the card. Each time they simply wanted to schedule another tech to come out. AARRGH!!!!!!!!


----------



## ThreeSoFar

My first S3 install was free. When scheduling the second one, they said it would have an install fee. I said "really? The other one I had done did not and I've been a good customer for quite a while now. Can we just waive that fee?"

And they did.


----------



## Thos19

Well, the same contractor from last time came out again today, but had the cards with him along with an actual Comcast tech.

The install was smooth. The only hang-up was trying to get Comcast on the line. All in all, the process took about 30 minutes. Spent the downtime discussing my DVD collection with the tech. Bid goodbye to my 8300 DVR. Won't be missed.

Had borrowed my brother's wireless TiVo adapter to do the setup. Ethernet still doesn't work even with the "b" software. Waiting for a USB/ethernet adapter to come via mail order to try.

Other than that, so far, so good.  

Thos.


----------



## ThreeSoFar

Thos19 said:


> Had borrowed my brother's wireless TiVo adapter to do the setup. Ethernet still doesn't work even with the "b" software. Waiting for a USB/ethernet adapter to come via mail order to try.


What do you mean "ethernet still doesn't work"? The built-in jack is not working?

My two S3's are fine there.


----------



## Thos19

My router sees the TiVo and the IP address assigined. I am able to ping the TiVo (using my laptop which is part of my home network) incoming and outgoing no problem. Yet everytime I try to do a test connection or update with the ethernet cable, I keep getting the error message *"gateway not found".
*
So it seems that the jack works...to an extent....as to why I can't use it to link to my home network and the internet from the TiVo....I have no idea. 

Any advice?

Thos.


----------



## Brainiac 5

Thos19 said:


> So it seems that the jack works...to an extent....as to why I can't use it to link to my home network and the internet from the TiVo....I have no idea.


I had a problem getting networking to work on my S3 as well. It's been a while since I set it up, so I don't remember if the error message was the same. I do remember, though, that even though the TiVo couldn't connect, I could see that my router actually was assigning the TiVo an address.

I found two solutions that worked for me. One was to tell the TiVo to use a static IP address. That worked fine, but I really wanted to use DHCP, so I did some more experimenting and found that it also worked if I set a DHCP client ID on the TiVo (the TiVo asks you if you want to do this when you set up the networking to use DHCP).


----------



## ThreeSoFar

Brainiac 5 said:


> I had a problem getting networking to work on my S3 as well. It's been a while since I set it up, so I don't remember if the error message was the same. I do remember, though, that even though the TiVo couldn't connect, I could see that my router actually was assigning the TiVo an address.
> 
> I found two solutions that worked for me. One was to tell the TiVo to use a static IP address. That worked fine, but I really wanted to use DHCP, so I did some more experimenting and found that it also worked if I set a DHCP client ID on the TiVo (the TiVo asks you if you want to do this when you set up the networking to use DHCP).


Ah...I always use static, so maybe never saw this problem.


----------



## jfb2002

Longtime DirecTV customer, switching to Comcast + S3. I haven't received my new TV yet, so I haven't even bothered unpacking the S3 or calling Comcast, but reading this thread makes me want to be as pedantic and explicit as possible with those hateful dullards at Comcast when I do call them.

I do not have or want any premium channels; all I care about are the HD channels, and MLB Extra Innings next April (I gotta have my Twins!). It looks like I could ask for basic digital cable, plus two CableCards, and that would be good enough? Is there anything I need to mention to the CSR? Any particular number to call or secret handshake I need to exchange?

DirecTV has never been anything but outstanding for me, and it makes me sick to me stomach to switch away, but, as everybody who posts here knows, without TiVO, there's no chance I'd upgrade to DirecTV HD.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## iMan3001

I have not yet had my cablecards installed by Comcast (the appointment is set for this Tuesday). I am currently having issues with the TiVo recording from one of my tuners... has anybody seen installation of the cablecards solve this problem?


----------



## Gregor

iMan3001 said:


> I have not yet had my cablecards installed by Comcast (the appointment is set for this Tuesday). I am currently having issues with the TiVo recording from one of my tuners... has anybody seen installation of the cablecards solve this problem?


I would check to see that the cable is providing an adequate signal strength. The cable card is a conditional access device that provides decryption services, it doesn't really improve/reduce quality of signal.

When Comcast did my install the tech (employee) did a total overhaul of my cable wiring, saying bad connections/wiring were the leading cause of problems. Too many splits in your wiring can cause issues.


----------



## gbrail

It's funny. After four Comcast visits, and a returned TiVO, everything is working now and for some reason I'm actually fairly happy with by TiVO and Comcast.

My first Series 3 rebooted as soon as CableCards were inserted. Two different Comcast people had the same problem, so returned the box to Tivo and got a new one.

The third Comcast tech didn't like the signal that he was getting in the TV room, so he replaced the old outside wiring to the pole, and in the process he replaced the wiring on our neighbor's house too, saying that a bad connection there could screw up my signal too. He got the CableCards working right away, but I neglected to check that all the channels were working, and it turns out that indeed I was missing most of the "Digtal Plus" channels that I pay for.

As others have reported, when I told the people on the phone about this, they tried to "reset" my CableCards, and when that didn't work, they scheduled a service call.

My fourth Comcast guy was here for over three hours. However, he didn't once blame the TiVO or tell me I did something wrong. He basically had to spend the whole time on the phone with various people, who appeared to be giving him the run-around and telling him to try various things that weren't going to work anyway, like replacing the CableCards with other cards, testing the signal strength, and so forth. Finally, "someone in Plainfield had to do something" for each CableCard, which meant the poor guy had to get the CSR he was talking to to conference with the local headend (Verona, NJ), who had to go up the line to Plainfield, where someone did something.

Obviously, Comcast has some big problems with CableCards, but I think they're either with the technology, or with the way they have rolled it out, not with the local people doing the work. Paying people to drive to my house so they can read numbers over the phone to various Comcast people who type them into computers can't be cost-effective for them.

Lots of people in my area have new Series 3 boxes (all the Comcast guys are now familiar with them), and they must be spending many thousands of dollars getting the CableCard stuff to work on their network. 

I've noticed that in the seven years I've had Comcast Internet service (and I have to say that it's been down far less in that time than my Verizon home phone or my company's VPN on the other end) they've gone from a truck-roll installation model to one in which the consumer plugs in a modem and follows menu prompts to set it up themselves. The more people who get CableCards rather than Comcast's lousy DVR, the more they'll HAVE to improve the customer experience. I mean, it's not the electronics industry who asked for these things to require people to drive to my house and read 24-digit numbers over the phone, right?


----------



## Gerhard

What I've noticed about ComCast and Cable Cards is the following:

1) Comcast DOES NOT train it's people about Cable Cards. Many of the people I've spoken with barely know what they are and how they work.

2) Comcast folks tend to have either the "I don't know anything about cable cards" or "Those DAMN cable cards..." attitude.

We recently had a SYSTEM WIDE cable card outage in Montgomery County, MD. Most folks cable cards were zapped so that they'd no longer receive digital plus channels. The response was to roll a truck for the problem, until ComCast finally realized that it was going to be a nightmare... but it took the whole week to get it solved.

I've also called in the night time to speak with someone about the consistant issues with getting the cable cards to work in the Tivo 3 initally. Out of probably 6 calls I got two people who loathed cable cards. So much so that I had to wonder what the problem was. These two people also went so far as to basically tell me that the wanted nothing to do with cable cards, and that I could call back the following day.

This has lead me to believe that ComCast really doesn't want to support Cable Card systems, and that they really want to make it as painful as possible so that people, especially the technically inept, to take their cable boxes and shut up.

Part of me suspects that the system wide outage in MC, MD, was simply so they could drum up proof that cable cards are "bad."

However, it's just as likely that someone at the head node screwed up because they have almost no company wide knowledge about the cable cards... and that appears to be by design.


----------



## prisk

So, after following this forum closely for several months, I finally took the plunge and bought a Series 3. I also bought a 42" plasma (Panasonic 42PX60U).

The TiVo arrived first, on the Wednesday before Thanksgiving and I set it up on Sunday as soon as the relatives had cleared out. The TV was scheduled ot arrive the following Friday, and Comcast the day after to install the cablecards. Still had to live with the old CRT TV for a week, so I went to the local Radio Shack and bought a $30 amplified antenna so I could pick up the HD signals. For the record, I live in Chicago, in the city, about 4 miles north of the Loop, and fomr the third floor windows can see the Sears Tower and John Hancock, where most of the TV transmitters are located.

TiVo setup was fairly straightforward. I hooked up the TiVo network adapter and it found the network immediately and had a strong signal. Hooked up the antenna and the cable. So far, so good. Much to my surprise (and delight) the antenna picked up almost all of the major HD boradcast signals (plus a bunch I had never even heard of). One exception - channel 2-1 (CBS-HD) did not come in. TiVo seamlessly integrated the OTA and cable channels into a single lineup. Nice. For a week, this arrangement worked great. I still had the S2 and cable box, so I could switch between the two if needed. HD looked good even on the old CRT.

The TV showed up on Friday. Easy to install and hook up. Great picture. OTA broadcasts had a few dropouts, and sound didn't seem to be quite exactly synchronized on one of the tuners, but I was willing to hold off till the CC's were installed before complaining. 

Comcast showed up on Friday, at the very end of their 4-hour window. Then the fun started. First of all, Comcast charged me $43 for the truck roll. When I had set up the appointment, I was very clear that they were installing to a Series 3, to send me an experienced tech, and bring extra cablecards. The tech shows up with exactly 2 cablecards, and hes has NEVER installed a cablecard, much less one in a TiVO. When I look at the work order, there it is "...installing to a TiVo Series 3...". guess he can't read his own work order. Says he told his supervisor that he'd never done it, and they sent him out anyways. So, using the instructions taht came with the TiVo aplus lots of useful info I'd printed off the forum, I went to work (he just sat there quietly - I wasn't about to let him touch my brand new S3).

In went card #1. a few minutes later, the info screen comes up. He calls dispatch. they put him on hold. The hold message says he should go to comcast's web site for faster info. Funny - they make their techs listen to the same crap we have to listen to. He calls back several times - they hit the card. Some chanels come up. Not many. HBO is missing. As are most expanded basic channels. HD is working. He calls dispatch. They hit the card again...and again... The tech starts calling his buddies for help. They are too far away and don't have a clue. 

He suggests we try CC #2. Against my better judgement, we try CC #2. It goes in. Error 161-4 comes up. Thanks to this forum, I know that that was not a problem. He calls dispatch and they hit the card. And it works! All channels come up. And I scrolled through almost every one. With dispatch still on the phone (this tech seemed to know what he was doing) he hits CC#1 again. We go back to CC#1. And it is also working!!! The tech hands me the work order and asks me to sign. Not so fast, I say. I scroll through the remaining channels on CC1 (yes, this does take a while, but I'm paying for his time, and I am not letting him off the hook so easily). Eventually I am satisfied that both CC's are working properly and all the right channels are coming in and audio is synced up. 

Then I start guided setup again. Since he's never seen a cablecard, much less a TiVo, he thinks it is all part of the CC process (a touch of evil revenge on my part....) I eventually let him go to his next gig. Total time: 55 minutes. And fairly painless, considering the stories I've read here.

The next day, my wife calls Comcast and complains about the tech's lack of knowledge. Says that he was very polite, pleasant and friendly, but had no idea what he was doing, and that I had to do all the actual work. She doesn;t understand why she has to pay Comcast $43 when her husband did all the work (first time she's ever accused me of *that*). Comcast apologizes and refunds the $43 for the truck roll. All in all, not a bad experience.

And thanks to EVERYONE who has posted to this forum - without it I would have been lost.


----------



## chsscgas

Comcast is coming Tuesday night to replace the SA cablecard in the first slot due to inability to receive some HD channels (TNTHD) etc. 

Does anyone have any advice what I should or should not have them do when they come out Tuesday? The cablecard located in the second slot seems to be working ok except for no audio on a channel I never watch and no video/audio on the G4 channel which I very infrequently watch. I don't want things to be worse after they come than before they come out.


----------



## Thos19

Interesting note, I forgot to add in relation to my install in Abington, MA: the cable cards were manufactured by Scientific Atlanta, rather than Motorola, like many posting in this thread.

Not sure if that is a good thing or a bad thing.... 

Thos.


----------



## HSW

chsscgas said:


> Comcast is coming Tuesday night to replace the SA cablecard in the first slot due to inability to receive some HD channels (TNTHD) etc.
> 
> Does anyone have any advice what I should or should not have them do when they come out Tuesday? The cablecard located in the second slot seems to be working ok except for no audio on a channel I never watch and no video/audio on the G4 channel which I very infrequently watch. I don't want things to be worse after they come than before they come out.


After your card is installed and if not working, ask you tech to call his cablecard technician and have a signal sent to reset the card. That worked for me.


----------



## cptodd

prisk said:


> The next day, my wife calls Comcast and complains about the tech's lack of knowledge. Says that he was very polite, pleasant and friendly, but had no idea what he was doing, and that I had to do all the actual work. She doesn;t understand why she has to pay Comcast $43 when her husband did all the work (first time she's ever accused me of *that*). Comcast apologizes and refunds the $43 for the truck roll. All in all, not a bad experience.


I really want to do this but the guy was so nice. I dont' want to get him in trouble but I have to say that it was ME who got the damn cards working. SHEEH!


----------



## cptodd

chsscgas said:


> Comcast is coming Tuesday night to replace the SA cablecard in the first slot due to inability to receive some HD channels (TNTHD) etc.
> 
> Does anyone have any advice what I should or should not have them do when they come out Tuesday? The cablecard located in the second slot seems to be working ok except for no audio on a channel I never watch and no video/audio on the G4 channel which I very infrequently watch. I don't want things to be worse after they come than before they come out.


I call and ask them to send the call to a "two hour" . . . oh I foget the name. But this one guy calls and helps. He knows EXACTLY what he is doing. He told me that I should call and get the call sent to a "two hour. . ." I wish I could remember the last word. I am not sure if he is local becaue the number that comes up is a 708 area code. He even called me sunday at like 6 pm to fix a problem with a card. He is quite good.


----------



## mstraus

I've ordered my S3 and have Comcast scheduled to come out and install the cablecards. At this time, I do not yet have an HD TV. After reading about all the problems with the cablecards, I have two questions:

1. If I go ahead and just use my old TV for now (1995 Magnavox PIP), should I anticipate any problems when I try to switch to a new HD TV in the future, assuming that the S3 works OK with the current TV? 

2. I may go ahead and just get an HD LCD TV now, so that I don't have to worry about running into problems when I make the switch. Are there any features specific to having the TV work well with the S3 unit that I should be on the lookout for, either to get or to avoid?

I'm not really technical myself but will have the help of my brother, who is quite technical, if that matters.


----------



## Thos19

Brainiac 5 said:


> I had a problem getting networking to work on my S3 as well. It's been a while since I set it up, so I don't remember if the error message was the same. I do remember, though, that even though the TiVo couldn't connect, I could see that my router actually was assigning the TiVo an address.
> 
> I found two solutions that worked for me. One was to tell the TiVo to use a static IP address. That worked fine, but I really wanted to use DHCP, so I did some more experimenting and found that it also worked if I set a DHCP client ID on the TiVo (the TiVo asks you if you want to do this when you set up the networking to use DHCP).


When I try the auto-DHCP server option, I get a N02 "server could not be found on network.

When I try using a static IP address, I get a N07 error, "gateway not found."

When I choose the let the DVR choose IP address option, I get the N07 error again.



Thos.


----------



## Brainiac 5

Thos19 - That seems to exhaust my (limited) stock of remedies.


----------



## Thos19

I called TiVo, but they weren't much help. 

I played around with the TiVo a little more. I was unable to get an update to work. Yet, I am able to access my pictures and music files on my PC through the TiVo !

So the router works. The ethernet port works. I can ping the TiVo incoming and outgoing. I can access my media files. But the TiVo can't access the internet.

I have a modified Series 1 with a turbonet adapter linked to the same router (universal plug and play). It has been able to get updates without issue for the past 3 years. I don't understand why the Series 3 is giving me problems.  

Thos.


----------



## kriskane

I don't have a series3 (yet), but recently purchased an HDTV. I've got my standby Series2 (sat in a box unused for a year--they were having a sale and we bit) hooked up to it through the s-video cable. Picture's not bad, considering it's upsampling a lossy codec to 1080p. Or i. I forget (I find really knowledgable sales people and then ask them "Which TV do you own?" and generally buy that one). Got an HD set-top from Comcast, hooked that up, and if you're putting off looking at HD pictures, keep putting it off--once you see it, you'll want to buy it immediately. We've got the coax from the wall going through a splitter, with one end going to the set top going through the series two, and the other end going straight into the TV's coax hookup. That way we can watch straight from the split coax while the TiVo does its thing. We want to get the cable card for the TV so we can watch the high end channels and premium content, as well.

ANYWAY.

Called my local (Alexandria, VA) Comcast number, talked to someone who seemed knowledgable, he told me I could just go in to my local office and ask for a cable card and they'd hand one over, no additional fee, no additional monthly, premium content, etc. Great, right? I'm sure you see this coming.

"We don't ... have ... those? We don't give those out. Anywhere."
"What?"
"The cable ... things."

After arguing with the (rude, unpleasant, clueless) counter person at the local office, AND asking for a supervisor (no one was in, as it was after six PM), I got back in the car and called Comcast again. Got someone who actually was knowledgable this time.

The cable card will be free--no fee, no additional monthly, not even a charge for the truck roll--but a tech has to come out and do it. She even told me not to let them schedule me on Saturday because no one's available at the other end for the back-and-forth call. I even asked if Comcast had insurance that would cover my really expensive TV, in case the field tech screwed up and ended up busting the thing. "Sure do." She even told me that only in-house techs install these anymore, since they're the only ones trained to do so. She volunteered her name and told me to call back to schedule it with her (I didn't have my calendar with me, wasn't sure when I'd be home). Ok, then.

So I'll call later today and schedule a truck roll for Thursday, and report back.

Sounds like Comcast in Alexandria may have gotten a call from the FCC about their legal liability for these cable cards--no fee for even the truck roll? Outstanding.

I'm wondering if this would work for those wth S3s who miss the ability to order pay-per-view through the set top--you could put one card in the S3 and one in the TV, if your TV will handle it, and have the best of both worlds.

It'll be nice if those rumors about Comcast testing TiVo software in their HD-DVR set tops are true.


----------



## Adam1115

Thos19 said:


> When I try the auto-DHCP server option, I get a N02 "server could not be found on network.
> 
> When I try using a static IP address, I get a N07 error, "gateway not found."
> 
> When I choose the let the DVR choose IP address option, I get the N07 error again.
> 
> 
> 
> Thos.


What kind of router/firewall do you have?

I had MAJOR problems with my Series 3 using a Cisco PIX firewall. I finally gave up and had to fall back to a linksys. It absolutely refused to go out through the pix, even though I'm not blocking anything outbound. Something is funny with the S3...


----------



## Uday

I'm in the Seattle area. I've activated & installed two cable cards from Comcast (Motorola brand). The first one seems to catch all channels (including premium HD channels). 

But on the 2nd card can't seem to display any video when I "test channels"- only get the channel banner identifying the channel number and name with a grey screen and no video. when the comcast technician "sent signals" to this card, I got the 161-4 error.

The CC tech says that the "cableCard is active & responding, and it must be an issue with the Tivo". What could be wrong?


----------



## BarryPCC

Hi,

I recently bought the S3 and had Comcast install 2 cable cards. Everything seemed to be working fine until one day I noticed I could not receive some of the channels which are part of my tier. All of these channels are SD, and most are sister stations of Encore. I get Encore and Encore Action, but I am unable to see Encore Love, Encore Mystery or Encore Western. I also can't see Indie Plex or Retro Plex or BBCAmerica. On all the channels I get a gray screen but I am able to see the channel banner. 

Is this a CableCard problem or a video output problem?

Thanks for any help.


----------



## cptodd

It is a cable card problem. When I first had mine installed I received all of the channels (I think) then I tried to record something on mplex (I think that is the channel) and it was just blank and when the TiVo tried to switch to that channel the Cable Card screen popped up saying that I needed to subscribe to that channel. WHen I checked on the "COnditional Access Screen" it said "Connected:yes, EnabledByCP:no" This would revert to "Yes" and "Yes" when I tuned to another channel. I called up and initially they wanted to send someone out but I said NO. They then escalated the problem to the "two hour" specialist unit. They called back and I had to read off numbers from the "CableCARD (tm) Paring" menu and then it worked. I forgot what he said but it was something like the cards and the computers at comcast were out of sync. Now they work fine.


----------



## HSW

Uday said:


> I'm in the Seattle area. I've activated & installed two cable cards from Comcast (Motorola brand). The first one seems to catch all channels (including premium HD channels).
> 
> But on the 2nd card can't seem to display any video when I "test channels"- only get the channel banner identifying the channel number and name with a grey screen and no video. when the comcast technician "sent signals" to this card, I got the 161-4 error.
> 
> The CC tech says that the "cableCard is active & responding, and it must be an issue with the Tivo". What could be wrong?


It took me 4 cards to get it right plus a call from a cablecard technician. I would assume its a bad card and demand a new one.


----------



## BarryPCC

cptodd said:


> It is a cable card problem. When I first had mine installed I received all of the channels (I think) then I tried to record something on mplex (I think that is the channel) and it was just blank and when the TiVo tried to switch to that channel the Cable Card screen popped up saying that I needed to subscribe to that channel. WHen I checked on the "COnditional Access Screen" it said "Connected:yes, EnabledByCP:no" This would revert to "Yes" and "Yes" when I tuned to another channel. I called up and initially they wanted to send someone out but I said NO. They then escalated the problem to the "two hour" specialist unit. They called back and I had to read off numbers from the "CableCARD (tm) Paring" menu and then it worked. I forgot what he said but it was something like the cards and the computers at comcast were out of sync. Now they work fine.


Thanks! I called Comcast yesterday and they said they wanted to send someone out but I didn't schedule the appointment because a "trouble call" costs around $30 now. I'll call again today and see if Richmond, VA has a "two hour specialist unit" and see what happens.

Thanks again!


----------



## Brainiac 5

Thos19 said:


> So the router works. The ethernet port works. I can ping the TiVo incoming and outgoing. I can access my media files. But the TiVo can't access the internet.


Do you know if the TiVo has the correct IP address for the gateway (the router), and the correct netmask? I think it shows these sometime during the networking setup.


----------



## Brainiac 5

Uday said:


> The CC tech says that the "cableCard is active & responding, and it must be an issue with the Tivo". What could be wrong?


I second what HSW said - it is most likely a bad card. The fact that the CableCARD responded to their signal does not in any way, shape, or form rule that out.

If you go to "CableCARD Menu" (off the same screen as "Test Channels"), and choose "Conditional Access" (I think that's right; my cards aren't Motorola so they're different), what does it say?


----------



## prisk

mstraus said:


> I've ordered my S3 and have Comcast scheduled to come out and install the cablecards. At this time, I do not yet have an HD TV. After reading about all the problems with the cablecards, I have two questions:
> 
> 1. If I go ahead and just use my old TV for now (1995 Magnavox PIP), should I anticipate any problems when I try to switch to a new HD TV in the future, assuming that the S3 works OK with the current TV?
> 
> 2. I may go ahead and just get an HD LCD TV now, so that I don't have to worry about running into problems when I make the switch. Are there any features specific to having the TV work well with the S3 unit that I should be on the lookout for, either to get or to avoid?
> 
> I'm not really technical myself but will have the help of my brother, who is quite technical, if that matters.


I did this with my 1990 NEC (talk about old). Had no trouble when the HD TV showed up later. the trick is in getting the TiVo and the cablecards to play nice. You can still see all the output on your old TV (and, by the way, HD looks good on even an old CRT). Once the TiVo is working fine, you should hve no trouble switching to an HD TV.


----------



## djnewlin

Thos,

Have you tried connecting your S3 directly to your broadband modem, bypassing your router? If you have Cable Modem service, you should be able to connect your ethernet output directly to your S3. DSL usually requires a PPPoE client somewhere (either Client or Router).

Have you tried using the TiVo USB wireless adaptor? For some reason, TiVo seems to be tying additional functionality to the use of their wireless adaptor (e.g., WPA).

How frustrating...

Regards,

Doug

=================================



Thos19 said:


> I called TiVo, but they weren't much help.
> 
> I played around with the TiVo a little more. I was unable to get an update to work. Yet, I am able to access my pictures and music files on my PC through the TiVo !
> 
> So the router works. The ethernet port works. I can ping the TiVo incoming and outgoing. I can access my media files. But the TiVo can't access the internet.
> 
> I have a modified Series 1 with a turbonet adapter linked to the same router (universal plug and play). It has been able to get updates without issue for the past 3 years. I don't understand why the Series 3 is giving me problems.
> 
> Thos.


----------



## Thos19

Hi Doug,

When I got the unit and couldn't get the ethernet to work, I borrowed my brother's TiVo USB wireless adaptor, which worked instantly and flawlessly. I had read on other posts of people with ethernet issues that they were able to get the ethernet to work once the the 8.01b update was downloaded. Well I got the update, but still no internet.

What's crazy is that I can access photo's and music files over the home network. So the ethernet cable works, but can't get to the internet. My brother keeps asking for his Tivo wireless adapter back (of course). I have ordered a usb/ethernet adapter, which I intend to try with once of the USB ports (again, I've read that some people have had success with this method).

I'm not a novice when it comes routers, etc. but this has me baffled. I have VerizonFios, so I don't have a modem...just an ethernet jack on the wall. It hadn't occurred to me to try plugging it in directly. I'll try it tonight.

Thos.


----------



## Tarek

Gerhard said:


> I haven't had that issue, but ComCast (CrapCast as I call them) are using Motorola v4.21 Cable Cards here (Montgomery County, MD).
> 
> As long as your Cable Card menus report that they are AUTHORIZED, and EnableCP: YES, and SUBSCRIBED... then there is no reason the Tivo would be causing the problem. It's GOT to be ComCasts programing of the head node and your billing information.


Gerhard, would you mind elaborating on what the names of the settings are for those values you mention? Sadly, I don't see *Authorized*, *EnableCD: Yes*, or *Subscribed * anywhere on my CC setup screens.

My _Host Validation_ shows *Unknown 00*, which I've come to learn (though obviously not from Comcast) should actually be *Valid 01*. _Copy Protection Key_ is *Disabled *and _State _ is *Unknown*. These appear to me to be the most significant settings that just don't look right, and yet are consistent between both my CableCards. Are these the settings you referred to?

-Tarek


----------



## mattack

kriskane said:


> I'm wondering if this would work for those wth S3s who miss the ability to order pay-per-view through the set top--you could put one card in the S3 and one in the TV, if your TV will handle it, and have the best of both worlds.


No, because your Tivo isn't dual-tuner (even for analog broadcasts, from everything I've read here) with only one cablecard.


----------



## cptodd

Tarek said:


> Gerhard, would you mind elaborating on what the names of the settings are for those values you mention? Sadly, I don't see *Authorized*, *EnableCD: Yes*, or *Subscribed * anywhere on my CC setup screens.
> 
> My _Host Validation_ shows *Unknown 00*, which I've come to learn (though obviously not from Comcast) should actually be *Valid 01*. _Copy Protection Key_ is *Disabled *and _State _ is *Unknown*. These appear to me to be the most significant settings that just don't look right, and yet are consistent between both my CableCards. Are these the settings you referred to?
> 
> -Tarek


Those can be found on the "Conditional Access Screen." It should say "Connected:yes, EnabledByCP:yes"


----------



## Tarek

cptodd said:


> Those can be found on the "Conditional Access Screen." It should say "Connected:yes, EnabledByCP:yes"


I don't see either of those on the Conditional Access screen. I have firmware version 4.05, if that might (?) explain the difference. What I see on the Conditional Access screen is as follows:

_Unit Address:_ (unit address)
_State:_ (depending on the CC and channel I access varies between *Unknown*, *Subscribed*, and *CA Disabled* [when I try HBO channels I should get, but don't])
_ECM PID:_ *0x0430* and *0x0431* (between the 2 CCs)
_Component PIDs:_ (6 hex numbers for each CC)
_Host Validation:_ *Unknown 00*
_Copy Protection Key:_ *Disabled*
_CCI:_ *0x00*


----------



## tase2

Wish me luck guys.

Initial truck roll-out between 2-5 this afternoon.

Any last minute words of advice?

So far S3 has been perfect, let's hope it stays.


----------



## eddyj

OK, here is what happened to me. I don't think I have seen something similar, but with 1400 posts, I may have missed one or two (or two hundred!).

The TiVo without CCs was working fine (on the unencrypted channels). We got the CCs from Comcast. I added the first one, got the correct screen, called them to activate it. They did, so I went to the test channels screen. As soon as it tried to display any video, the TiVo would freak out and lose the output signal (the TV showed it did not have a valid signal). Some time later (a few to 30 seconds) I could go back to the TiVo menus. Every time I tried to display any video (even LiveTV) it would do the same thing (go blank after flashing a couple of large color blocks) and hang up for a bit.

Eventually, I said the hell with it and tried to redo Guided Setup and tell it no card (I removed the CC, of course). When it got to the screen that it shows one of the channels in your lineup is shown to confirm you have the correct lineup, it would again hang up and lose video. This time, it would require a reboot and go back to guided setup, and hang up in the same place every time.

A call to TiVo and they agreed the S3 was toast, and they are sending me a new one. Has anyone seen something like this happen, where putting in a CC messed up the machine? And is this a problem with the machine (so a new one will solve it) or with the CC (in which case I would not want to try that one again)?


----------



## rrg

rrg said:


> I previously reported success (after two service calls) with a Comcast installation of two cablecards in my S3. Getting it to work required a tech who knew someone to call at the head end who knew what he was doing.
> 
> I wish I knew how to reach the guy again, because I've lost reception on a half-dozen HD channels (all of which come in fine on the Comcast-supplied STBs) and the CSRs have been absolutely no help at all in getting it resolved. They're instructed to try one thing only (I don't know what that is), and if that doesn't work, to schedule an on-site service call, which is a waste of everyone's time (especially mine) since we know these cablecards are fine.
> 
> My fear is that they'll just screw it up so that NOTHING works (instead of just these few channels).


Comcast came and went, and I can now receive all the channels that I previously couldn't, but I'm still unhappy. On the TiVo's "Test Channels" screen for each of the cablecards, it reports "No Channels Available", even though I can tune them all with no problem in Live TV mode.

I pointed this out to the tech, but he just shrugged.

I _know_ something bad is going to happen again.


----------



## tase2

Live update:

Comcast installer here as we speak. So far he put a card in slot 2 only and it is doing set up automatically even though it clearly said to put card into slot 1 first.

Could be a long afternoon.


----------



## tase2

Installer getting pissed off.

He needs to chill out!!!!


----------



## 1283

tase2 said:


> Installer getting pissed off.


What happened?


----------



## tase2

Currently "no channels available" on cc2

I think he is a chain smoker in need of a cigarette 

I hear him mumbling "Tivo should send someone out here


----------



## eddyj

Maybe he should have followed the instructions!


----------



## tase2

No sh!t Mr. Eddy

I was trying to tell him-he was ingoring me


----------



## eddyj

Of course, given what happened to me last night, while following the instructions, maybe you should not.


----------



## BrianCT

tase2, any updates? I will be having Tele-Media/Adelphia, soon to be Comcast, out here next week to do my install over here in Bethany, CT....


----------



## tase2

Well Mr. Chainsmoker left a couple of hours ago. He could not wait to get out of here. When he left CC2 was not working correctly. It was hit and miss, but we knew it wasn't the card because when he switched the cards around, this card worked in slot1. Also the channels would go from 99 (weather channel) directly back to 2. He was positive thing were not working and would not ever work, but he was leaving. "I have done all I can do"  

He was even impatient about the Tivo being in native mode and how long it took for the station to tune in. I swear he backed out of screens before the channel even had a chance to come in.

Anyway I was pushing for him to leave at this point. I figure I could at least duplicate what he did and contact both Comcast and Tivo tech support if need be.

Well first thing I did was a nice calm reboot. Then a nice calm guided set-up. I have to reconfigure the network and the whole nine yards.

Bottom line-as of this moment-everything seems to be running smoothly. (Fingers Crossed.) The only thing I can see now that I am concerned about is that I'm not getting UHD and that INHD1&2 were showing movies from the '50's, but that is more a Comcast than a Tivo issue.

I will keep you posted.


----------



## kriskane

Man, if I had a tech in my house who was ignoring instructions on my hardware, I'd ask him to leave and then call his supervisor. Or hit him with "So, you have insurance to cover my $4k TV if what you're doing fries it?"

I really wish they'd just hand us the hardware and let us do it ourselves.


----------



## geodon005

I just ordered a Series 3, and am ready to go to battle with (i.e., order CableCards from) Comcast (the Mt. Prospect office is closest). Can someone in this area who has had a successful install tell me EXACTLY what to tell Comcast when ordering the cards, and how much they were told the cards/install would cost? Also, did haggling at all help get the cost of the install reduced/waived (I am a TriplePlay customer, with 16mbps interent service, and was hoping this would count for something)?

Thanks in advance. . .


----------



## Gene Plantz

geodon005 said:


> I just ordered a Series 3, and am ready to go to battle with (i.e., order CableCards from) Comcast (the Mt. Prospect office is closest). Can someone in this area who has had a successful install tell me EXACTLY what to tell Comcast when ordering the cards, and how much they were told the cards/install would cost? Also, did haggling at all help get the cost of the install reduced/waived (I am a TriplePlay customer, with 16mbps interent service, and was hoping this would count for something)?
> 
> Thanks in advance. . .


I'm in Hoffman Estates, so I assume we both are serviced out of the same office (Rolling Meadows).

About 1 month ago, I called to get the ball rolling. Based upon comments here, I decided to call the 1-800-comcast number instead of the "local" number supplied on my bill. I said I want to order cardcables and assumed I would be transferred to "a specialist". I was not but the guy did not seem to have any problems when I mentioned Tivo Series 3 and two cablecards. He scheduled an appointment and we were done. I did not talk to him about costs.... I figured it is what it is.....

On the appointed day, the tech arrives. He says he has done one Series 3 before. I tell him I have been reading other user comments and it seems the instructions need to be followed exactly for success. He is a mellow guy and does not object.

He was issued only two cablecards... he says the company does not allow them to check out extras to carry with them.

I had previously set up the S3 for basic stuff and made sure it worked, got live TV, etc.

He inserted the first CC and it would not work. Error message that made it obvious it would not work. He removed it and tried the second one. This one worked and he called it in and got that one working. He called the office and had someone grab another CC and drive over here. That second one worked and I was all set.

The install time was 1.5 hours but it was almost all wait time.... him on hold when calling his office and the delivery of the replacement card.

I got my bill after the install (about 3 weeks) and it shows a credit for two returned set-top-boxes but NO charges for an install OR cablecards. It appears this was all free for me. I have the platinum package which is all premium content and Internet.

If I were to do anything different, I would try to get the initial order to indicate bringing an extra CC just in case as the install failure rate seems to be very high.


----------



## FlippedBit

wublet said:


> (First post, hope I'm not screwing anything up)
> 
> *Comcast Called - Going to CableCARD 2.0*
> 
> I just got a voicemail from someone named Thomas at a Comcast 866- number saying that Comcast in Oakland CA is going to CableCARD 2.0, and I need to call him and read him some info off my TV screen from my installed CableCARDs.


Well I'm in Mountain View CA and they just called me too and said the same thing. They said that CableCARD 2.0 was necessary to allow PPV and OnDemand. I said that I was under the impression bi directional communications would not work. He laughed and said that he had several other customers say the same thing but that it would work. Well I think he didn't understand that I was talking about CC2.0 not working in an S3. Anyway, I gave him the information he wanted. All they wanted was all the numbers off of the pairing screens. He also said that I'd be notified before the upgrade took place. Sounds like they still don't know what they are doing. Nobody is going to plug a CC2.0 into my S3.


----------



## retired_guy

Two of us in Saratoga have had the same call, gave the information and were told that this was being done to go to Release 2 which is necesary for features such as PPV and OnDemand. Sort of frightening, since the present cards have been working well. When the original cards were put in, the Comcast installler didn't call any information in other than the id of the cards, which makes me think that they had not locked the cards to my TiVo. I suspect that part of this call was to get the data necessary to properly lock the cards.


----------



## thebigbezona

I'm in CT (Hartford area). Just got my S3 today, and called 1-800-COMCAST to set up a cable card install.

I was told that I can just pick them up at the service center, and they are free.

After reading through some of this thread, that seems, well, wrong.

There happens to be a service center right next door to somewhere I will be anyway on Monday, so it won't be out of the way to try it, but I am expecting some blank stares once I get there.

At least I can return a couple of old cable boxes while I am there...LOL

So, who wants to put odds on this actually working out like the customer service rep said?


----------



## shiffrin

*Lancaster, PA*

I just got my Series 3 but haven't had Comcast come out yet to install the cablecards.

I did get a notice in the mail yesterday that cable rates are going up Jan.1 and they included a new schedule of their rates. It says "CableCARD (dual CableCards for non-Comcast HD PVRs requiring 2 cards)" and the price shown in $1.50.


----------



## Adam1115

FlippedBit said:


> Well I'm in Mountain View CA and they just called me too and said the same thing. They said that CableCARD 2.0 was necessary to allow PPV and OnDemand. I said that I was under the impression bi directional communications would not work. He laughed and said that he had several other customers say the same thing but that it would work. Well I think he didn't understand that I was talking about CC2.0 not working in an S3. Anyway, I gave him the information he wanted. All they wanted was all the numbers off of the pairing screens. He also said that I'd be notified before the upgrade took place. Sounds like they still don't know what they are doing. Nobody is going to plug a CC2.0 into my S3.


I thought the cards were backwards compatible..?


----------



## thebigbezona

Just stopped by the service center. As I expected, they told me a tech needed to install the cards, so we'll see how that goes next week.



thebigbezona said:


> I'm in CT (Hartford area). Just got my S3 today, and called 1-800-COMCAST to set up a cable card install.
> 
> I was told that I can just pick them up at the service center, and they are free.
> 
> After reading through some of this thread, that seems, well, wrong.
> 
> There happens to be a service center right next door to somewhere I will be anyway on Monday, so it won't be out of the way to try it, but I am expecting some blank stares once I get there.
> 
> At least I can return a couple of old cable boxes while I am there...LOL
> 
> So, who wants to put odds on this actually working out like the customer service rep said?


----------



## geodon005

Here is (what is starting out as, anyway) a more positive story: I received notice last night that my TiVo would arrive on the 11th. I called Comcast to schedule the install (no self-installs in the Chicago area) and got a very nice woman who told me the following things: 

- they (the CSRs) had just received information about the TiVo Series 3, so she was familiar with it; this seemed to be the case, as she understood that 2 cards would go into the machine, using only one outlet. 

- the first CC was free, and the 2nd one was $1.50 (prorated for the first month at a whopping $.38!) 

- there would not be a $5.00 HD charge 

- returning my Moto box would take $9.99 off my bill 

She also said that the earliest install would be the 11th (the day the unit will arrive) and that they were available every day this next week, including the weekend). I scheduled it for Tuesday, the 12th, and asked for an in-house tech instead of a contractor, which she said she was noting on the order. 

At no time did I get a runaround, a slam of TiVos in general, or any warnings about losing On Demand or PPV. She was very professional and courteous. 

If the tech who shows up for the install is this good, I am hoping for an easy time on the 12th. (I am not even all that worried about the possibility of a bad CC; I live about 2 miles from my local Comcast office.)


----------



## ewilts

geodon005 said:


> Here is (what is starting out as, anyway) a more positive story: I received notice last night that my TiVo would arrive on the 11th. I called Comcast to schedule the install (no self-installs in the Chicago area) and got a very nice woman who told me the following things:


The install cost me $15.49 for a truck roll and an hour or so of a tech's time. If that's all they're charging you, then I don't think it's anything to complain about.



geodon005 said:


> - the first CC was free, and the 2nd one was $1.50 (prorated for the first month at a whopping $.38!)
> 
> - there would not be a $5.00 HD charge
> 
> - returning my Moto box would take $9.99 off my bill


It sounds like you already have digital cable - that's why there is no 5.00 HD charge. The HD charge is included in all digital packages (that's why I paid $10/month for digital classic - basically an extra $5 to get an extra half-dozen HD stations).



geodon005 said:


> She also said that the earliest install would be the 11th (the day the unit will arrive) and that they were available every day this next week, including the weekend). I scheduled it for Tuesday, the 12th, and asked for an in-house tech instead of a contractor, which she said she was noting on the order.


I sure couldn't complain about the time to roll the truck either - mine was on a Sunday morning (I bought it Friday and they offered a Saturday install but I was already tied up).



geodon005 said:


> At no time did I get a runaround, a slam of TiVos in general, or any warnings about losing On Demand or PPV. She was very professional and courteous.
> 
> If the tech who shows up for the install is this good, I am hoping for an easy time on the 12th. (I am not even all that worried about the possibility of a bad CC; I live about 2 miles from my local Comcast office.)


That's about the way it went for me. They wanted to charge me $4.95 for the "additional digital outlet" but I phoned this morning and had that removed from my bill. I told them I had a TiVo and only required a single outlet with 2 CableCards and they did not counter with the $1.50/month "TiVo charge" (which I would have briefly fought because the Comcast web site says that CableCards are free).

Enjoy the new TiVo!

.../Ed


----------



## bicker

Adam1115 said:


> I thought the cards were backwards compatible..?


However, the services provided by the cable company may rely solely on the later version. There was an earlier discussion about this, and if I recall correctly, there is nothing in the law that says that the cable company cannot simply require consumer electronics connected to their service to support the latest version of the standard. Indeed, this has been discussed many times already: They could put everything onto SDV, which will only work with CC2.0 anyway, and then the S3 will be useless in that context. And it would be completely in accordance with the law as far as anyone knows.


----------



## cptodd

Well ain't that a biatch!


----------



## MiamiMan

bicker said:


> However, the services provided by the cable company may rely solely on the later version. There was an earlier discussion about this, and if I recall correctly, there is nothing in the law that says that the cable company cannot simply require consumer electronics connected to their service to support the latest version of the standard. Indeed, this has been discussed many times already: They could put everything onto SDV, which will only work with CC2.0 anyway, and then the S3 will be useless in that context. And it would be completely in accordance with the law as far as anyone knows.


You mean the CableCard slots are designed for a particular version of CableCard? If CC2 doesn't work with Tivo3 then doesn't this also apply to all those TV sets with CableCard slots in them?


----------



## 1283

ewilts said:


> It sounds like you already have digital cable - that's why there is no 5.00 HD charge. The HD charge is included in all digital packages (that's why I paid $10/month for digital classic - basically an extra $5 to get an extra half-dozen HD stations).


Not exactly. $5 is for renting the Comcast HD set top box. There shouldn't be any "HD service fee".


----------



## MiamiMan

c3 said:


> Not exactly. $5 is for renting the Comcast HD set top box. There shouldn't be any "HD service fee".


I suspect the charge differs depending which part of the country you are in. In the Miami/Hialeah area, my Comcast bill lists an HDTV charge of $5.00. It doesn't mention a cable box charge at all. This makes sense because I do get extra HD channels that I wouldn't get otherwise.

When I called Comcast to install CableCards into my Tivo3, they said there was no charge for the cards or the install (I'll believe it when I get my next bill).

Even if I turn in my cable box, the charge should be no different.

I'm expecting that they will allow me to keep the cable box. That way, I can still use the OnDemand features, plus I can use it and the Tivo for my HDTV's PIP. Wonderful!


----------



## jlib

The "HD Service Fee" only applies if you have an HD set top box as C3 says. It is actually a device rental fee. If you have a digital package the potential to receive HD is inherent. You do not have to pay extra for HD reception. You just need a way to decode. If you use the S3 then there is no additional charge beyond the $1.50 for the second card. Any differences in charges regionally are mistakes. Now, if someone keeps an existing HD STB then the charge would apply.


----------



## MiamiMan

jlib said:


> The "HD Service Fee" only applies if you have an HD set top box as C3 says. It is actually a device rental fee. If you have a digital package the potential to receive HD is inherent. You do not have to pay extra for HD reception. You just need a way to decode. If you use the S3 then there is no additional charge beyond the $1.50 for the second card. Any differences in charges regionally are mistakes. Now, if someone keeps an existing HD STB then the charge would apply.


I have to pay for the encrypted HD channels, but not the clear HD channels. If the $5.00 charge was for my box, then why doesn't it say so in the bill? Moreover, my bill statements before I got the HD capable Motorola box did not have any charge for the cable box at all.

I suspect some of the confusion comes from the poorly trained Comcast operators who tell the customers the charge is for the box (because, after all, you do need a cable box upgrade to receive the HD channels.)


----------



## CrispyCritter

MiamiMan said:


> I have to pay for the encrypted HD channels, but not the clear HD channels. If the $5.00 charge was for my box, then why doesn't it say so in the bill? Moreover, my bill statements before I got the HD capable Motorola box did not have any charge for the cable box at all.
> 
> I suspect some of the confusion comes from the poorly trained Comcast operators who tell the customers the charge is for the box (because, after all, you do need a cable box upgrade to receive the HD channels.)


In our area, the $5 charge is very clearly an equipment charge. When Comcast breaks down all the prices in their price guide, it appears under the "Equipment Rental (monthly)" category.


----------



## 1283

Right now, I pay $15 for limited basic and $1.50 for two CableCards. No other fees. If I want the encrypted HD channels (ESPN-HD, TNT-HD, Discovery HD, etc.) for the S3, I just add $10 for digital classic. No $5 HD fee.

If I want to get another SD set top box from Comcast, I have to pay around $7 for the additional outlet. If I want a HD set top box, that would be $7 + $5. Either way, what I get on the S3 is not affected.

If I subscribe to HBO and/or Showtime, then the corresponding HD channels automatically comes with it. No separate HD fee. That's how it works in my area.


----------



## MiamiMan

CrispyCritter said:


> In our area, the $5 charge is very clearly an equipment charge. When Comcast breaks down all the prices in their price guide, it appears under the "Equipment Rental (monthly)" category.


About three years ago, Comcast in my area _did _charge for box rental and it appeared on my bill as a rental fee, but it doesn't now.

Yes, some Comcast customers do have to pay a rental fee. As has been reported, others have to pay rental for CableCards and for the truck roll. Whether these differing fees around the U.S. are a mistake or not does not change the fact that customers are paying for these "mistakes." In my area, Comcast says I don't have a CableCard charge or an installation fee, but I do have an HDTV charge of $5.00.


----------



## jlib

MiamiMan, you said you have an additional HD set top box, though. If you got rid of that you would get rid of the "HD Service Fee" even if you kept the S3.


----------



## bicker

MiamiMan said:


> You mean the CableCard slots are designed for a particular version of CableCard?


No. I mean the cable companies can make it so that with a CC1.0 card in the slot you only can get a few channels.


----------



## MiamiMan

jlib said:


> MiamiMan, you said you have an additional HD set top box, though. If you got rid of that you would get rid of the "HD Service Fee" even if you kept the S3.


My understanding is that I would still have to pay the $5.00 HDTV fee.

Bicker-- If the cable company can make the CC1.0 card limited, then doesn't this violate the spirit of the FCC requirements? If Comcast sees a loophole, then surely the FCC could simply issue a new order.

By the way, I suspect there's some confusion about CC2.0 which has been mentioned in this forum. I tried to find information on this new CC2.0 card but I can't find anything on the internet. A version 2 CableCard would be big news, so where is the scoop?

I did, however, find something about CableLabs certifying a new multistream CableCard (or M-Card). which allows decoding of two digital signals simultaneously, but these are still considered class 1.0 devices. Shouldn't they be able to work in a Series 3?

(I tried to post the url to the site, but the tread didn't allow it).

I would guess that the M-Card would work in a Series 3 but only as a single stream. After all it' still a version 1.0 card, right? Of course it would still take 2 M-Cards, but it should work just like the old single-stream cards. In the future, Tivo could design their sets with just one CableCard slot to work with the M-Card.

If the M-Card (or CC2.0) can't work in a Series 3 as a single stream, where is the information that confirms this. Is this what Tivo is saying?


----------



## MiamiMan

I found this from the National Cable & Telecommunications Association dated September 25, 2006 (edited):

---------------
*Multistream CableCARDs.* CableLabs has qualified a Multistream CableCARD device from CISCO/Scientific-
Atlanta. Since our last report, CableLabs has qualified a Multistream CableCARD device from
Motorola. So, both Motorola and CISCO/Scientific-Atlanta MultiStream CableCARDs are now
qualified.

The Multistream CableCARD will operate in a backwards compatible, single-stream manner with a single stream device (e.g., in a unidirectional digital cable ready device) or in the multi-stream manner when paired with a multi-stream device (e.g., OCAP 2.0 devices). . . . CableCARDs will be available from major MSOs within the next few months.
---------------

It appears to me that the new M-Cards should work in a Series 3.


----------



## bicker

MiamiMan said:


> If the cable company can make the CC1.0 card limited, then doesn't this violate the spirit of the FCC requirements?


Laws and regulations are written down so that everyone can know what is actually required. "Violating the spirit" is a term often used by people unhappy with the fact that they didn't get their way in terms of the laws and regulations -- that the laws and regulations didn't require what they wanted the laws and regulations to require. This is very common, since laws and regulations typically balance opposing needs. In this case, the FCC's regulations balance what's good for consumers and what's good for investors in companies that provide service. That balance means that neither side gets what they really want.

The FCC regulation requires that cable companies support consumer electronics. It does not and will not ever require them to support CableCard (1.0 or even 2.0) forever. CC1.0 has been supported for a while, and eventually it would make sense to move to CC2.0. Consumers relying on CC1.0 to last them forever are operating on a false assumption. More and more now, in our highly technological society, consumers have the same obligation to keep up with the latest technology as service providers do.



> If Comcast sees a loophole, then surely the FCC could simply issue a new order.


It's not a loophole. It's a deliberate measure of flexibility in the regulations, provided so as to provide sufficient incentive for business to innovate, and be able to adequate serve the needs of investors, you and me trying to earn enough money for a comfortable retirement.

Here's the information on CableCard 2.0 that you're looking for:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/CableCARD#CableCARD_2.0


----------



## MiamiMan

bicker -- I understand your concern and I agree that Comcast shouldn't have to support CableCard forever, but the same applies to any service or device. But I don't think that's the issue that concerns us now. Right now, the cable companies _do _have to support CableCard. Some people on these forums (I was one) fear that the new M-Cards that are being released will somehow obsolete the Series 3 box. I see no evidence of this at all. Everything I'm reading suggests that the M-Cards will work fine with the Series 3, and will work just like the old single-stream CableCard. I also read that Tivo had already planned for the M-Cards but because of delays, they had to include 2 CableCard slots.

CableCard 2.0 isn't out yet so that's not a concern right now. Even when it comes out, I don't see how it would obsolete the Series 3. Once I have my CableCards (CC1.0) installed and working, it shouldn't cost Comcast a cent more, so why shouldn't they support them? I will still have the Comcast box for PPV, etc. so why would Comcast not support them? Five years down the road, these issues may be entirely different, and I expect (and hope) that the technology will grow dramatically. Tivo (or some other manufacturer) will probably come out with a device that will make the Series 3 obsolete. I still have a Series 1 and a Series 2 but my Series 3 makes them obsolete to me. Great. I don't expect support forever, but I do expect something better down the road to replace it.


----------



## Adam1115

MiamiMan said:


> If the M-Card (or CC2.0) can't work in a Series 3 as a single stream, where is the information that confirms this. Is this what Tivo is saying?


Ok, wait, you're confusing two completely different things.

There are THREE types of cablecards.

CableCard 1.0- Regular single stream cable cards that are in use now.

Multi-Stream CableCard 1.0- Multi-stream version of a cablecard 1.0, which was approved 7/6/2006 by CableLabs. The purpose of this card is to allow multiple tuners to work off of a single card. It appears the Series3 can support these with a future software update. Without the update, this card will function as a single stream card.

CableCard 2.0- Support two-way features such as Pay-per-view, Video on Demand, more advanced programming guide. CableCard 2.0 is not compatible with CableCard 1.0 devices.

Since there aren't really any TV's or STB's that support CableCARD 2.0, I doubt they are being rolled out by comcast. The cable guys probably don't know what they are talking about or are talking about a multistream 1.0 card.

Regardless, if they ARE supporting cablecard 2.0, they won't work in the Series 3. Maybe in the next generation Series3?

As far as cable company's not supporting cablecard, thats ridiculous. It is mandated that they start installing STB's that use cablecard vs. integrated security. Granted, they will be cablecard 2.0, but they will be supporting cablecard!


----------



## Brainiac 5

Here is what Pony said about this a while back.

Among other things, it says:


> (MCARDs in a uni-directional device act as SCARDs).
> 
> This is the first that we've seen an MCARD 'in the wild', they are generally not available. Please let your cable company know that if they only provide MCARDs, that for the time being you will need two for your Series3.


Unless I'm mistaken, SCARDS are what we have now.


----------



## bicker

MiamiMan said:


> Some people on these forums (I was one) fear that the new M-Cards that are being released will somehow obsolete the Series 3 box.


That I don't see. CC2.0 might, but M-Cards won't.



> CableCard 2.0 isn't out yet so that's not a concern right now.


The point is that CC2.0 supports everything that the cable companies see wrong with CC1.0. Since, as you point out, they have to support some means of supporting CE devices, they have a great incentive to move from CC1.0 to CC2.0 as soon as they possibly can.



> Even when it comes out, I don't see how it would obsolete the Series 3.


"Obsolete" is a strong word, and not a word that I have ever used in this context. Rather CC2.0 will provide a means for cable companies to quickly eat-away at the value the S3 represents to its owners. In a way that might be "good" for both the cable companies and TiVo: The cable companies restore their VOD and PPV channels. TiVo gets to sell a new series of DVR to the same early adopters who just a handful of years prior bought the S3 at the early-adopter price. The issue, though, this time, is that the S3 is too late -- we already can see the S4 on the horizon, and so many aren't going to buy the S3 that would have done so perhaps as little as a year earlier.



> Once I have my CableCards (CC1.0) installed and working, it shouldn't cost Comcast a cent more, so why shouldn't they support them?


Indeed. However, they can start moving services from CC1.0 to CC2.0 and for each you'll be faced with the choice between upgrading to a different STB (and thereby losing the remaining value in your S3) or doing without. While you might think the cable companies would have a motivation not to do that, because it would make you angry and maybe make you switch to satellite, the cable companies actually have a much better idea about how many people would fall into your category. From all their actions, it seems clear that they know that this is a really small category of customer, that no one is really quite concerned about, with the possible exception of TiVo, a very small company.


----------



## arangok

We just purchased a Tivo S3. 

We have comcast basic cable (in Reston, VA) and on our HDTV, we get the network HD channels.... (NBC, CBS, etc...)

When we plug that same cable into the Tivo box, it does not find those network HD channels. 

We have not gotten a cableCard yet, but were expecting to see what we saw with the cable plugged directly into our HDTV.

Anyone else have this problem? Any advice?

Do we need the cableCard to see the network HD channels?

Thanks,

Karen


----------



## ac3dd

arangok said:


> We just purchased a Tivo S3.
> 
> We have comcast basic cable (in Reston, VA) and on our HDTV, we get the network HD channels.... (NBC, CBS, etc...)
> 
> When we plug that same cable into the Tivo box, it does not find those network HD channels.
> 
> We have not gotten a cableCard yet, but were expecting to see what we saw with the cable plugged directly into our HDTV.
> 
> Anyone else have this problem? Any advice?
> 
> Do we need the cableCard to see the network HD channels?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Karen


You're not seeing them because you only have basic (presumably analog) cable service. You'll need to subscribe to digital cable to see the network HD channels, but you shouldn't need CableCard.


----------



## kido

arangok said:


> We just purchased a Tivo S3.
> 
> We have comcast basic cable (in Reston, VA) and on our HDTV, we get the network HD channels.... (NBC, CBS, etc...)
> 
> When we plug that same cable into the Tivo box, it does not find those network HD channels.
> 
> We have not gotten a cableCard yet, but were expecting to see what we saw with the cable plugged directly into our HDTV.
> 
> Anyone else have this problem? Any advice?
> 
> Do we need the cableCard to see the network HD channels?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Karen


You might do a channel scan to see what comes up. I would think if your TV can see HD channels, then your TiVo will be able to as well. However, for you to get the TiVo guide data to match up with the channels, you may need to get cablecards.


----------



## MiamiMan

arangok said:


> Do we need the cableCard to see the network HD channels?
> 
> Karen


I also just got my S3 and I don't have the CableCards installed yet and I get the network HD channels (although the channel numbers use seven characters instead of three). Did you go through the channel set up and choose Comcast? You might also try using the Channel Scan feature.


----------



## arangok

Thanks for all the responses. We were able to see the network HD channels when the cable was plugged directly into the HDTV.

I did a channel scan, and it found a lot of HD channels.... in fact, the funny thing is.... I was able to see channels, like 110-01.... which is an On Demand channel... they were in the clear, unencrypted... I was really surprised at this. I could see all of the OnDemand that my neighbors had ordered.... even the XXX stuff... yikes...

But, not able to get NBC-HD.... which when plugged directly into my TV came in as channel 4-5.

Any ideas on what higher numbers the network channels came in on... I could type it in manually and see if I get it.


----------



## arangok

> I did a channel scan, and it found a lot of HD channels


 I meant to say digital channels... some were in HD, but others were SD.

Also, most of them were encrypted, only a few were in the clear, and I could see what was on them. The channels were like 83-1..... all the way through 113-1 or so, with lots of sub channels.


----------



## 1283

arangok said:


> But, not able to get NBC-HD.... which when plugged directly into my TV came in as channel 4-5.


4-5 is a logical channel, not the physical RF channel. If your TV can tell you what the RF equivalent is, use that to find it on the S3.


----------



## MiamiMan

arangok, in the Miami Fl area, Tivo assigns the NBC HD channel as 118-211 (or 118-11 in the Info window) but these channel assignments vary depending on the cable provider. Try starting at 100 and single stepping though all the channels and see what you get.


----------



## Adam1115

arangok said:


> We just purchased a Tivo S3.
> 
> We have comcast basic cable (in Reston, VA) and on our HDTV, we get the network HD channels.... (NBC, CBS, etc...)
> 
> When we plug that same cable into the Tivo box, it does not find those network HD channels.
> 
> We have not gotten a cableCard yet, but were expecting to see what we saw with the cable plugged directly into our HDTV.
> 
> Anyone else have this problem? Any advice?
> 
> Do we need the cableCard to see the network HD channels?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Karen


The TiVo will receive these channels, but without calecards it is not capable of providing guide information. Hopefully at some point TiVo will address the issue.

If you can't get your locals OTA, you'll need to get cablecards.


----------



## arangok

c3 said:


> 4-5 is a logical channel, not the physical RF channel. If your TV can tell you what the RF equivalent is, use that to find it on the S3.


Yeah, great idea. We thought of this also.... we have a samsung dlp hdtv, and it does not give us that mapping between logical channel and rf

or... we do not know how to get it... any ideas on this? Is there a website you would recommend that has the mapping? perhaps for Reston, VA?

I appreciate everyone's help... I am so frustrated!


----------



## BMWDobro

Success in Puyallup, WA (near Tacoma). Picked up Tivio S3 on Thurdsay, picked up Cable Cards on Friday, then installed and connected CableCards on Saturday. Although the Comcast CSR had some reservations with the Cable Cards, we had no problems and were done within 20 minutes.
Thanks to all who have posted previously and passed along their knowledge and experience!


----------



## arangok

arangok said:


> Yeah, great idea. We thought of this also.... we have a samsung dlp hdtv, and it does not give us that mapping between logical channel and rf
> 
> or... we do not know how to get it... any ideas on this? Is there a website you would recommend that has the mapping? perhaps for Reston, VA?
> 
> I appreciate everyone's help... I am so frustrated!


 So, it turns out that the frequency that Comcast is broadcasting its network HD channels is coming through on channel 112-xx.... and Tivo is not picking them up. We can see that the channel is there and it has a strong signal strength... but it looks like it is encrypted.

I think we have to get a cableCard to see them.


----------



## 1283

NBC-HD is encrypted??? That's unusual.


----------



## murryamorris

I'll just put in my experience in the past 2 days. I live near Seattle and went to the Redmond Comcast store and had a very good experience (as others did here). Both cablecards are free and the woman at the counter told me they keep 5-10 in stock per day but run out quickly. No hassles and we even talked about the Tivo S3 since her husband was thinking of it. She said the Comcast DVR's are pretty bad (no surprise).

She said a 3rd cablecard or more would cost $1.50 each/month. 

Contrast that to the chat rep I had a fight with online about this issue. I was just trying to get the address of the local store and he kept telling me it was $5 per card and there was no way I could get them for no fee. Finally I just told him to forget it and he gave me the address. I guess some reps just like to annoy people.

If you don't get it for free, I would try another avenue (phone, local store, etc). Some areas probably aren't as good as the one I dealt with though.


----------



## arangok

c3 said:


> NBC-HD is encrypted??? That's unusual.


We called Tivo Customer Service..... found out that the Tivo tuners do not tune in the "Over the Air" Network channels... so, if Comcast is just feeding the HD signal from the satellite into the cable in the "Over the Air" format, then Tivo can not handle it.

The customer service rep said that it is a known issue and the engineers are working on it.... so, it makes me believe that we will need to get the cableCard in order to see the network HD channels.....

But, I can see all of my neighbors' OnDemand all I want.... what a funny world we live in.

Karen


----------



## 1283

arangok said:


> We called Tivo Customer Service..... found out that the Tivo tuners do not tune in the "Over the Air" Network channels... so, if Comcast is just feeding the HD signal from the satellite into the cable in the "Over the Air" format, then Tivo can not handle it.
> 
> The customer service rep said that it is a known issue and the engineers are working on it.... so, it makes me believe that we will need to get the cableCard in order to see the network HD channels.....


Huh? ATSC uses 8VSB, and cable uses QAM. CableCard has nothing to do with it. Is the CSR confused, or am I confused?


----------



## arangok

Wow.... called Comcast.... and somehow got 2 cableCards to be installed tomorrow..... with NO additional charge....

We have limited basic... no digital service..... and hope that this allows us to see the network HD channels.

Is it possible that Comcast is sending 8VSB in addition to QAM signals? If so, then is it possible that Tivo is not decoding the 8VSB signals as part of the cable input?


----------



## btwyx

arangok said:


> Is it possible that Comcast is sending 8VSB in addition to QAM signals? If so, then is it possible that Tivo is not decoding the 8VSB signals as part of the cable input?


It won't on the cable input, you'd have to split it and send it to the OTA input as well to receive those.


----------



## debbie6754

djnewlin said:


> Debbie,
> 
> Are you using an amplifier? If so, have you tried bypassing it for a few days to see if your new problem still occurs?
> 
> Have you tried unplugging your Comcast cable box for a couple of days, to see if your S3 still loses its signal strength at 10 p.m.?
> 
> Just some thoughts
> 
> Good luck!
> 
> Doug
> 
> =============================


Turns out the signal problem was out on the pole. Comcast came and fixed the problem in one day.


----------



## Tivaxion

I am a devoted Tivo user that is ready to go HD, and so am of course very curoius about the Series 3. But I would like to hear more overall impressions about how well it works with Comcast before making the financial commitment. If there are already threads and posts about highs and lows of the Tivo 3 user experience with Comcast, can someone please point me to them? If not, or additionally, I would love to hear general impressions from folks already using the arrangement.

I also have some specific questions:

First, right now, my Series 2 changes the channels on my Comcast (motorola) set top box, and it is a very slow and clunky arrangement. So much so that I cannot "flip" through the channels using the channel up and channel down buttons (a guilty pleasure of mine), unless I am willing to wait many many seconds between channels. Does having the two Comcast cards in the Series 3 Tivo make this any better? How seamless is it?

Second, I understand that with the cablecards, I will not be able to use pay-per-view, on-demand. I'm fine with that -- I've never used them before. But I also hear that the cards prohibit using a program guide. Does this just mean that I will not get the COMCAST program guide? I presume I'll still get the same user-friendly Tivo program guide that I enjoy on my Series 2 and that can be used for scheduling recordings, etc.?

Thanks in advance for your help.


----------



## geodon005

Well, it took 3 hours, but my tech finally got the TiVo working. He had to swap out one card, and call for multiple hits, but everything is up and running wonderfully.

I have a question, though: the firmware version on one card is 04.21, while the other card's firmware version is 04.05. Both are working perfectly. Should I worry about getting the newer firmware version, and if so, how do I go about getting it?

Thanks!


----------



## MiamiMan

Well, I've inherited the dreaded CableCard install problems.

A Comcast cableguy comes with 2 CableCards. He's never heard of Tivo and doesn't know anything about CableCards other than what they look like and how to call in the serial numbers. He claims he's never had a successful install (just great). He's nice, however, and willing to work with me. I show him the Tivo install instructions and tell him where to put the cards, and to put a card in slot 1 first, etc. He calls the serial numbers in and they authorize the cards and send the signals. Funny, no information on the screen whatsoever. No Error 161-4, no pairing, nothing. Nevertheless, after about 10 minutes, the cards begin to work. I get all my channels including HBO-HD. The cableguy is amazed. I'm as happy as a bug-in-a-rug. I thank the cableguy and he leaves.

About 1 hour later and I lose my premium channels on both CableCards. I get a blank screen on HBO-HD and several other HD channels, including a few Standard Definition channels, but all the rest of the channels come in fine. I call Comcast and ask what to do. The operator doesn't know about Tivo or about CableCards. I ask her to send a "hit" to the cards. She doesn't know what that means. She goes to speak to someone offline. She comes back and says the signals were sent and that after about 15 minutes I should remove the cards and put them back in to reset them. I do this. The same channels are missing (damn).

Note, both CableCards have the same channels missing so I figure it's probably not a problem with the CableCards and, besides, they were both working before. 

So I figure maybe I have to wait a few hours and so I decide to wait until tomorrow morning. The next day I check the CableCards, and the same problem exists. I look at the information on Conditional Access window and note that Cablecard 1 says, "Auth: MISSING_PROGRAM_REKEY" CableCard 2 says, "Auth: unknown" (I have no idea what this means.) Both cards are Motorola version 04.21.

I call Comcast again and ask to speak to someone who knows about CableCards. She connects me to the technical department. However, the person I speak to doesn't know about CableCards either. So I give instructions that I found on this site (thanks calitivo). For CableCard 1, I give her the SN and tell her to send an "initialize" signal. She does this, and I wait a few minutes but I don't get any messages on the screen. I tell her to send a "hit" signal and she claims she does this. Still nothing. After about 15 minutes, I pull the cards out again but, again, nothing. 

Later that day, I called Comcast for the third time and ask for help. The operator tells me that she sees order instructions for my CableCards and explains to me that it takes an hour or so for them to take affect. So now it's been over 4 hours, and I still have the missing channels.

I check the Conditional Access window to see if anything has changed. Card 1 still says, "Auth: MISSING_PROGRAM_REKEY", but Card 2 now says, "Auth: SUBSCRIBED" There's been a change! However, both cards are still missing the same channels. 

I have no idea what to do. I can't anyone from Comcast who knows anything about CableCards or about pairing, or error messages, or how to troubleshoot. It appears they only know four things: 1) The name "CableCard", 2) How to send a signal to the Cards, 3) That I should remove them and put them back in to "reset" them. 4) wait awhile until they work. 

I am running out of ideas, can anyone help me out?


----------



## wackymann

Ask for a Comcast technician who knows how to install cable cards (and has done so successfully). Your guy is obviously doing something wrong if he has NEVER gotten one to work.

You should get the 161-4 error when the cable people send the hit. If you don't, then something is probably messed up somewhere.


----------



## bicker

Tivaxion said:


> If there are already threads and posts about highs and lows of the Tivo 3 user experience with Comcast, can someone please point me to them?


The problem is that there are dozens of them, in this one forum. The issue is that you're not going to get "general" impressions, which is what you asked for -- you're going to get specific, individual impressions, many many of them, and they'll be all over the place, from very positive to very negative.


----------



## MiamiMan

Tivaxion said:


> : I would like to hear more overall impressions about how well it works with Comcast before making the financial commitment.
> 
> First, right now, my Series 2 changes the channels on my Comcast (motorola) set top box, and it is a very slow and clunky arrangement. So much so that I cannot "flip" through the channels using the channel up and channel down buttons (a guilty pleasure of mine), unless I am willing to wait many many seconds between channels. Does having the two Comcast cards in the Series 3 Tivo make this any better? How seamless is it?
> 
> Second, ... I also hear that the cards prohibit using a program guide. Does this just mean that I will not get the COMCAST program guide? I presume I'll still get the same user-friendly Tivo program guide that I enjoy on my Series 2 and that can be used for scheduling recordings, etc.? .


Since I have a Series 2 and a Series 3 I can answer some of your questions. I timed the channel switching time with a second hand on my watch. The Series 2 takes about 3 seconds to switch channels. My Series 3 is a little faster, about 2 seconds (still too slow IMO, but it is faster). You can, however, switch from a channel from CableCard 1 to another channel on CableCard 2 in about 1 second. Note my Comcast Motorola STB remote changes channels at around 1 second.

You won't get the Comcast guide but you will, or course, get the Tivo guide which will include the Comcast channels, just like the Series 2. Of course you can configure the Tivo (S2 & S3) to give you a grid guide format like Comcast's.

Overall, I like the Series 3, if I can just get the damn CableCards to work properly.
It's basically the same as the Series 2 but with HD, dual tuners, and a littler faster switching.


----------



## arangok

OK, the Comcast truck is here with two cable cards.

The tech says she's done ten of these. She is not calling back to have the cards "hit" or programmed in any way. She says the cards come "with channels on them already" and that the engineers will update it later to reflect account status.

So the tivo is stuck on a Waiting for Channels screen. I looked at the cablecard configuration screen and it says "waiting for CP Auth".

Sounds like she should call someone, but she doesn't want to....

The amount of frustration we are all experiencing is absolutely astounding.


----------



## djnewlin

I had this very same problem with Comcast and my S3... it is VERY frustrating...

It did get solved though! It required a call back from Comcast's "CableCard Support Group" (sounds like another form of AA  ) When he called, he asked for *all* of the pairing info/#s (not just the S/N), and voila it worked!

Taking your card out and re-inserting it will cause the Data # to change, since it is dynamic in nature. I would recommend against pulling out CCs unless the "CableCard Support Group" tech tells you to.

I think the problem lies in the authentication for premium channels may be different than for the rest of the digital package. It seemed pretty clear to me that the problem was at the Comast Head-End / Provisioning center, since I did not have to do anything at my end to get it to work...

Good luck!

Regards,

Doug



MiamiMan said:


> Well, I've inherited the dreaded CableCard install problems.
> 
> {... snip ...}
> 
> I have no idea what to do. I can't anyone from Comcast who knows anything about CableCards or about pairing, or error messages, or how to troubleshoot. It appears they only know four things: 1) The name "CableCard", 2) How to send a signal to the Cards, 3) That I should remove them and put them back in to "reset" them. 4) wait awhile until they work.
> 
> I am running out of ideas, can anyone help me out?


----------



## arangok

We left the tech alone for a bit. She might have used the time to look at the instructions in private. She seems a bit ... proud.
So now she's reading numbers over the phone.
Stand by!!


----------



## Adam1115

Wow.. .truly amazing...  

Haven't these guys been supporting cablecards for years now? (TV's?) They act as if they just started supporting them a few months ago...


----------



## Gregor

wackymann said:


> Ask for a Comcast technician who knows how to install cable cards (and has done so successfully). Your guy is obviously doing something wrong if he has NEVER gotten one to work.
> 
> You should get the 161-4 error when the cable people send the hit. If you don't, then something is probably messed up somewhere.


Good advice on the 1st, but the 2nd is not necessarily true. I did not get any error when we put the CC's in, and mine worked fine.


----------



## doctord

MiamiMan said:


> Well, I've inherited the dreaded CableCard install problems.
> 
> I look at the information on Conditional Access window and note that Cablecard 1 says, "Auth: MISSING_PROGRAM_REKEY" CableCard 2 says, "Auth: unknown" (I have no idea what this means.) Both cards are Motorola version 04.21.
> 
> I check the Conditional Access window to see if anything has changed. Card 1 still says, "Auth: MISSING_PROGRAM_REKEY", but Card 2 now says, "Auth: SUBSCRIBED" There's been a change! However, both cards are still missing the same channels.
> 
> I am running out of ideas, can anyone help me out?


MiamiMan,

I believe the cards will give different "messages" under the "AUTH:" heading dependant upon which channel you are on. For instance if you are on a channel you receive, it should show "Subscribed". Tune both tuners to digital encrypted channels you receive. Check the conditional access screen for each card. If both cards show as "subscribed", then the problem is in how they have keyed your package into your account. Call back tech support and have them check.

Good Luck.


----------



## ThreeSoFar

Tivaxion said:


> I am a devoted Tivo user that is ready to go HD, and so am of course very curoius about the Series 3. But I would like to hear more overall impressions about how well it works with Comcast before making the financial commitment. If there are already threads and posts about highs and lows of the Tivo 3 user experience with Comcast, can someone please point me to them? If not, or additionally, I would love to hear general impressions from folks already using the arrangement.
> 
> I also have some specific questions:
> 
> First, right now, my Series 2 changes the channels on my Comcast (motorola) set top box, and it is a very slow and clunky arrangement. So much so that I cannot "flip" through the channels using the channel up and channel down buttons (a guilty pleasure of mine), unless I am willing to wait many many seconds between channels. Does having the two Comcast cards in the Series 3 Tivo make this any better? How seamless is it?
> 
> Second, I understand that with the cablecards, I will not be able to use pay-per-view, on-demand. I'm fine with that -- I've never used them before. But I also hear that the cards prohibit using a program guide. Does this just mean that I will not get the COMCAST program guide? I presume I'll still get the same user-friendly Tivo program guide that I enjoy on my Series 2 and that can be used for scheduling recordings, etc.?
> 
> Thanks in advance for your help.


First things first--is your S2 lifetimed?

If so, you hvae to act fast if you want to transfer lifetime from it to the S3.

The offer from TiVo to transfer is only good through December.
Costco.com is the best price (if you're a member already), at $650.


----------



## arangok

The Comcast tech left, and we have HD!!!

It turns out that when I unplugged the cable from the S3 to show the Comcast tech that we got HD channels on our HDTV and then plugged it back into the S3, I plugged it into the antenna input instead of the cable input. That was what was causing the testing of the cableCards to take forever... it was never getting a signal.

The tech figured that out, and once the cable was switched to the correct input, it all worked out.

We got exactly what we expected to get:

We have Comcast Limited Basic ($14/month) with 2 cableCards (no charge or monthly fee) and the following HD channels: NBC-HD, CBS-HD, ABC-HD, PBS-HD, CW-HD, FOX-HD.

We then asked the Comcast tech what the cheapest way was to get other HD channels, and she said that if we pay $5 more, they unlock the other HD channels.... so, we are going to try it out. She is going to call us back tomorrow to see what we can see once the HD channels are unlocked.

I will keep you posted.

Thanks to everyone who helped out.... and I hope this info helps others.

Cheers,

Karen


----------



## Roderigo

djnewlin said:


> Taking your card out and re-inserting it will cause the Data # to change, since it is dynamic in nature. I would recommend against pulling out CCs unless the "CableCard Support Group" tech tells you to.


This is not true. The data number changes when you move cards around. The card remembers what slot it was most recently in, and the slot remembers which card it most recently had. As soon as one of those things change, the card will generate a new data number. Thus, if you remove a card, and then insert it into the same slot (w/o inserting a different card), things will continue to work fine.

Pulling a card out then reinserting it into the same slot is the same as rebooting the box (from the Card's point of view).


----------



## MiamiMan

doctord said:


> MiamiMan,
> 
> I believe the cards will give different "messages" under the "AUTH:" heading dependant upon which channel you are on. For instance if you are on a channel you receive, it should show "Subscribed". Tune both tuners to digital encrypted channels you receive. Check the conditional access screen for each card. If both cards show as "subscribed", then the problem is in how they have keyed your package into your account. Call back tech support and have them check.
> 
> Good Luck.


Unfortunately, I can't pick up any encrypted channels on the bad card. I can pick up in-the-clear digital channels, however, but AUTH still gives the bad message even when I'm tuned into a working channel.

But I will call Comcast again tomorrow (for the 5th time).


----------



## sixseven

Ok, I called Comcast today. The gal on the other end was a little more agressive than I would have thought she should be.

Not sure if they are helpful, but here are some things to note:

- I live in Denver
- I do not have an HD set yet
- I currently have the limited basic package

She told me that I can only have cablecards installed if I have a digital package. I don't want the extra channels or expense associated with a different package. I asked her to doublecheck. She came back would not help me. She said she could only move forward with a digital package.

There are numerous people in this thread that say they have limited basic.

arangok 
c3 
keenanSR

What am I doing wrong? What are the magic words that I need to say to get them to cooporate?

Please help!


----------



## njplasticman

I was also told by Comcast that to get HD content and cable cards that I needed to go from my basic service to digital cable and that i couldn't keep my basic service.

Don't know if this was covered in the previous 40+ pages of this thread.


----------



## jlib

sixseven said:


> What am I doing wrong? What are the magic words that I need to say to get them to cooporate?


Could you order a digital package and then cancel it the day after the CCs are installed?


----------



## sixseven

jlib said:


> Could you order a digital package and then cancel it the day after the CCs are installed?


I don't know. Would the cablecards still work?


----------



## jlib

njplasticman said:


> I was also told by Comcast that to get HD content and cable cards that I needed to go from my basic service to digital cable and that i couldn't keep my basic service.
> 
> Don't know if this was covered in the previous 40+ pages of this thread.


 When I first got my S3 I was able to get 3 local HD channels without a Digital Package or Cable Cards. I had just the barebones Basic. So it is not a technical problem just a marketing one. Also, without the Cable Cards you don't get the channel mapping and can't get any encrypted channels.


----------



## kido

try this. ask the CSR if you can rent a HD set top box to receive local HD channels on your current basic cable package. tell them you are not interested in DVRs or any extras like PPV or VOD. if they say you can, ask them for a quote for just the locals and then for any extra HD channels you may be interested in, like ESPNHD, DiscoveryHD, HBOHD, etc.. then ask them if you have a HDTV that supports cablecards, could you rent one of those instead of the STB and what would that cost. verify that the quotes for the STB remain the same for a cablecard. if they confirm the above, then ask about getting 2 cablecards for your S3.


----------



## jlib

sixseven said:


> I don't know. Would the cablecards still work?


Well, they could turn off access to the encrypted channels in the digital package but you only want the locals anyway, right?


----------



## sixseven

kido said:


> try this. ask the CSR if you can rent a HD set top box to receive local HD channels on your current basic cable package. tell them you are not interested in DVRs or any extras like PPV or VOD. if they say you can, ask them for a quote for just the locals and then for any extra HD channels you may be interested in, like ESPNHD, DiscoveryHD, HBOHD, etc.. then ask them if you have a HDTV that supports cablecards, could you rent one of those instead of the STB and what would that cost. verify that the quotes for the STB remain the same for a cablecard. if they confirm the above, then ask about getting 2 cablecards for your S3.


THIS IS THE TRICK! Woo Hoo! Thanks kido. I have an install scheduled for Friday. Wish me luck! FYI, in case you were wondering, $13.69 for limited basic, $6.95 for HD, $1.50 for 2nd cablecard. HD is apparently limited to ABC, CBS, & NBC. I'll report back after its up.

Now all I need to do is buy the TV! 

Thanks,

Mike


----------



## 1283

sixseven said:


> FYI, in case you were wondering, $13.69 for limited basic, $6.95 for HD, $1.50 for 2nd cablecard. HD is apparently limited to ABC, CBS, & NBC.


Different Comcast areas have different policies, but if these charges are for my area, then the $6.95 fee is bogus. That looks more like an additional outlet charge.


----------



## jfh3

Tivaxion said:


> First, right now, my Series 2 changes the channels on my Comcast (motorola) set top box, and it is a very slow and clunky arrangement. So much so that I cannot "flip" through the channels using the channel up and channel down buttons (a guilty pleasure of mine), unless I am willing to wait many many seconds between channels. Does having the two Comcast cards in the Series 3 Tivo make this any better? How seamless is it?


Seemless. You won't know the difference between tuning a OTA channel or a cable one.



> But I also hear that the cards prohibit using a program guide. Does this just mean that I will not get the COMCAST program guide?


That's exactly what it means. I'm sure you won't miss the Comcast guide. It's amazing how many reps think that's a "feature".



> I presume I'll still get the same user-friendly Tivo program guide that I enjoy on my Series 2 and that can be used for scheduling recordings, etc.?


Yup.


----------



## jfh3

sixseven said:


> THIS IS THE TRICK! Woo Hoo! Thanks kido. I have an install scheduled for Friday. Wish me luck! FYI, in case you were wondering, $13.69 for limited basic, $6.95 for HD, $1.50 for 2nd cablecard. HD is apparently limited to ABC, CBS, & NBC. I'll report back after its up.
> 
> Now all I need to do is buy the TV!
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Mike


Be prepared for your first bill to show up with an incorrect charge - the Denver Comcast marketing guys still apparently haven't fixed the billing software to account properly for the $1.50 charge for the second card.

I had to have them fix it manually last month and will probably have to do it again this month when the new bill comes out in a few days.


----------



## djnewlin

Allow me to be more specific...

I have the Motorola CC, v4.21. This results in 4 numbers: CableCard #, Host #, Data # and Unit #. When I pulled out the CC and re-inserted it in the same slot (while the TiVo was running), it *does* generate a new Data #. This was something I witnessed when on the phone with Comcast's CC Tech Support. On the other hand, if you pull the CC and re-insert it in the same slot while the TiVo is powered down, the Data # will stay the same.

This has got to be the goofiest protocol I have ever seen!  DirecTV does not seem to need so many numbers, but I digress...

Regards,

Doug

=========================================



Roderigo said:


> This is not true. The data number changes when you move cards around. The card remembers what slot it was most recently in, and the slot remembers which card it most recently had. As soon as one of those things change, the card will generate a new data number. Thus, if you remove a card, and then insert it into the same slot (w/o inserting a different card), things will continue to work fine.
> 
> Pulling a card out then reinserting it into the same slot is the same as rebooting the box (from the Card's point of view).


----------



## stitch626

It's amazing the lack of knowledge or consistency with Comcast regarding Cablecards-

I originally scheduled a service call with Comcast for the installation of 2 cable cards a week ago, but there was a delay in shipping for my S3 box so I had to cancel and postpone the installation until tomorrow.

When I spoke with the first rep, they were adamant about a $30.99 installation charge for the service call to come out and perform the cable card installation.

When I called to reschedule the cable card install for tomorrow, the new rep was going through their spiel about how Comcast will not support cable cards with Tivo (I just rolled my eyes) and said I still want the cable cards but this time the install price was quoted at $17.

Of course, who knows if the reps are quoting me the correct monthly pricing on the cable cards themselves or how many times you have to try and get through to them that they're not going into separate outlets and both cards are going into one device. It doesn't help that it seems that there are wide variations in cable card pricing in the different regions that Comcast supports.

I'm keeping my fingers crossed that the actual installation goes smoothly tomorrow morning and I get lucky with a tech who has a clue about how cable cards work.


----------



## curlygurl

I'm giving my husband the Series3 to my husband for Christmas. Called in my CableCard installation order today - for the day after Christmas. Was familiar with Tivo and didn't give me a hard time about getting two cards. But the costs will be as follows:

Service Call (cards not available for pickup): $14.40
Monthly Charge for each Card: $2.75

I guess it could be worst, but not what they state on the website. I might try to get them to remove the card charges after I get the first bill.

Now let's hope the installation goes smoothly.


----------



## MiamiMan

After 4 days, over a dozen phone calls to Comcast, and a second cableguy visit to replace one of the CableCards, my S3 is finally working as advertised.
I don't ever want to have to go through this again, but I did learn a few things that may be helpful for some people.

Interestingly, if you're only getting Comcast Classic (no premium encrypted channels), the CableCards pick up the SD channels and HD network channels without the CableCards needing a signal "hit" at all from Comcast. Nor do you need to pull out the cards (or reboot the Tivo) to reset the cards. So if you never expect to get premium channels then the installation of the cards should prove easy. If you're getting premium channels, however, then the installation is more involved and could be VERY frustrating.

The S3 has several diagnostic windows that tell valuable information about the status of the CableCards. For example, the Conditional Access window has three pieces of information that provided me with clues about whether the cards functioned properly:

In the Conditional Access window, when the information shows as follows, I received only non-premium channels (or none at all if the card is bad):

Connected: yes, EnabledByCP: no
Auth: unknown (or MISSING_PROGRAM_REKEY after a signal hit)
CA enable: unknown (or "not possible" after a signal hit)

After a successful signal "hit" and I'm able to receive encrypted channels, I got the following information:

Connected: yes, EnabledByCP: yes
Auth: SUBSCRIBED
CA enable: possible

[Note both of my cards are Motorola, version 04.21]

It's also important to pull out the CableCards for about 30 seconds, to reset them (or you can restart the Tivo) after you get a signal "hit."

Some people have reported that they get an Error 161-4 message after the card initialization and before the signal "hit," (which is normal) or an Error 161-2 if the card is bad, but I never got any message, much less an error message.

One of my cards took about 6 signal "hits" before it "took." I suspect that many of the problems are simply related to unsuccessful hits rather than bad cards. Others have also reported that it took several hits before the cards began to work. Unfortunately the Comcast operators gave me only one "hit" per phone call so I had to keep calling, waiting for the next available operator (always a different operator), provide my user information, and then wait 15 minutes for the hit to take effect. Also, I always asked for a technician who KNOWS ABOUT CABLECARDS, but at no time was I ever able to reach a person who knew anything about CableCards, other than how to send a signal.

Fortunately Comcast says there's no charge for the cards or for the installation (but I'll believe it when I see my next bill).

Time for a cup of coffee and a good long nap.


----------



## jimstark

Just to add to the Comcast stories...

I was quoted $17 as an install fee, card 1 is free and $2.50 a month for card #2. Two techs showed up, on experienced, one training. They installed smoothly, the only issue was one of the cards was listed as in use with another customer, but that was cleared up in about 5 minutes.

Now, I LOVE my S3, but feeding it with Comcast is driving me batty. Both my Comcast DVR and the S3 have these teeny little audio dropouts at random times, with a split second video corruption to match. It's SO frustrating.


----------



## Roderigo

djnewlin said:


> When I pulled out the CC and re-inserted it in the same slot (while the TiVo was running), it *does* generate a new Data #. This was something I witnessed when on the phone with Comcast's CC Tech Support. On the other hand, if you pull the CC and re-insert it in the same slot while the TiVo is powered down, the Data # will stay the same.


Well, this isn't always the case. I've pulled my cards out many times, and the data number hasn't changed. It's also possible for the headend to send a message to change the data number. So, maybe that's what you saw.

Again, from the card's point of view, power cycling the S3 looks the same as removing the card and reinserting it. The card's powered, then it's not powered, then it's powered again. So, there's no way the card could know that it was inserted into a powered down S3, vs reinserted while the S3 is powered up.


----------



## lebowits

jimstark said:


> Just to add to the Comcast stories...
> 
> I was quoted $17 as an install fee, card 1 is free and $2.50 a month for card #2. Two techs showed up, on experienced, one training. They installed smoothly, the only issue was one of the cards was listed as in use with another customer, but that was cleared up in about 5 minutes.
> 
> Now, I LOVE my S3, but feeding it with Comcast is driving me batty. Both my Comcast DVR and the S3 have these teeny little audio dropouts at random times, with a split second video corruption to match. It's SO frustrating.


 I've noticed the same audio drop outs and momentary video "freezes". The Comcast "tech" insists that this is the result of a weak signal caused by my splitting the signal. Of course, the S3 reports 100% signal strength on both cable cards. I'm guessing that the drop outs and freezes are really artifacts of signal decompression/compression at the head end.


----------



## bifsiff94

it took 4 calls to Comcast to find someone who could schedule my cablecard install. 

One rep said they would not install in anything other than a TV. Antother rep said they would only install one card per outlet. Another said they would only install in their equipment. Finally, the 4th guy had done 3 S3 installs before and scheduled me for a 3 card install Monday (2 for tivo, 1 for tv). I asked about pricing and it is 4.95 per card. He then said that it was $4.95 per outlet, and I quickly pointed out that it was a single outlet with a dual tuner. He said no, it's not our equipment, so you've got to pay for each card.

At this point, I just want the cards installed, then I'll call customer service back after I get billed to see if I can get a single outlet price.


One last item the Comcast topic: they pushed a new guide last week to my motorolla box, and I now have advertising on the bottom quarter of the guide screen. The ad changes every time you page up or down, and the ad is selectable so that if you try to scroll up or down off the page you will land on the ad. I called comcast to complain and was told that they couldn't do anything about it. I sent an email to customer service to complain again and they responded by saying that they were sorry that I was disappointed with my high speed internet service!? They really do have the worst customer service in the business.

In reviewing some other forums, it appears that Comcast is rolling this out nationwide and a lot of customers are ticked off. I was waiting for the S3 prices to drop a little before taking the plunge, but this guide change was the last straw. Maybe I should be thanking Comcast?

When talking to the reps, I took every opportunity to mention that the guide ads were the reason for the change and they kept saying that they weren't aware of a guide change at all, except for the last guy who said that everyone he talked to loved the ads because they were very informational. Yeah right!


----------



## djnewlin

Roderigo,

Interesting...

And now that you mention it, the Comcast CC Tech was entering different commands at his end, so I think you are right about the head-end sending the message to change the data number.

Now if I wasn't such a chicken, I would do a "hot" pull as you describe, just to satisfy my curiousity. But after all I went through to get my S3/CCs to work properly, I'm afraid to even sneeze near it 

Suffice it to say, I believe you! Thanks for the clarification...

Regards,

Doug

=======================================



Roderigo said:


> Well, this isn't always the case. I've pulled my cards out many times, and the data number hasn't changed. It's also possible for the headend to send a message to change the data number. So, maybe that's what you saw.
> 
> Again, from the card's point of view, power cycling the S3 looks the same as removing the card and reinserting it. The card's powered, then it's not powered, then it's powered again. So, there's no way the card could know that it was inserted into a powered down S3, vs reinserted while the S3 is powered up.


----------



## jaredmwright

Wanted to share my experience with my Comcast cable card installation:

Made multiple calls to Comcast to set up the cable card installation. It took me four different calls until I finally reached someone who knew what a Series 3 TiVo was and could help me. The first three people quoted me their DVR and higher prices than I should have had to pay. 

Reaching the fourth caller, he set me up for an installation with two cable cards. It cost me 15.95 for the truck roll to the house and 1.50 for the second cable card each month. The first cable card each month is free. So, for only 1.50 more than I currently pay (which is 18.00/month for basic cable) I get two cable cards and HD with Guide Data. The only reason that I went the cable card route was because TiVo doesn't populate the guide data for the HD subchannels provided by Comcast over QAM in the clear, ex: 2.1, 5.1, 7.1, 7.2, 9.1, 9.2, 11.1, 11.2, etc... I submitted multiple channel corrections and spoke with multiple TiVo representatives and after two weeks figured that it was a lost cause. I don't know why they have to make it so difficult?  

When Comcast came out for the install, the technician gave me the two cards to install which I did myself per the TiVo instructions (which are very poorly done). After spending about 30 minutes re-doing guide data, I still did not have any channels coming in. The tech said that it takes about an hour for the channels to start showing up. I was very skeptical and took his name and number because he said that he would come back out if it wasn't working within an hour. I said OK and he left.  

While waiting, I decided to do a little Christmas shopping and came back an hour later. Low and behold, my channels were working, and on both cable cards!!! I wouldn't have believed it reading the horror stories here. There was some initial problems on some channels pixelating and going black. These problems stopped after I started changing channels and excersizing the system for about 5 minutes and I have not had any problems since. (they have been installed about a week, and this includes running on both the b and c software versions)  

I wanted to share my positive experience. It is great to have Guide Data finally after suffering with missing Guide Data and being unable to record HD on our new HD TiVo!!! 

Jared


----------



## gt5059b

Just called Comcast here in Atlanta to schedule CableCard install. The rep immediately knew what I was talking about. He said that the first card was free and the second card would be $1.50 per month. Also, he said there would be a one time $15 install charge. Assuming this holds true when I get the bill I'll be happy.

Interesting side note. Currently, I have the digital silver package which means I should only get one premium channel. Right now, I'm getting both HBO and Starz and it's been like that for at least 5 years. After scheduling the CC install, I asked about switching HBO to SHO. The rep said you can do that but you'll lose your free STARZ. Apparently, when Comcast took over ATL from AT&T/MediaOne many people have been grandfathered into special plans. Making any changes including upgrading to the gold package would lose the free channel. 

So, I guess I'll stick with my current plan for now. 

P.S. I'll post again about how the CC install goes in a couple of days.


----------



## HomieG

gt5059b said:


> Interesting side note. Currently, I have the digital silver package which means I should only get one premium channel. Right now, I'm getting both HBO and Starz and it's been like that for at least 5 years. After scheduling the CC install, I asked about switching HBO to SHO. The rep said you can do that but you'll lose your free STARZ. Apparently, when Comcast took over ATL from AT&T/MediaOne many people have been grandfathered into special plans. Making any changes including upgrading to the gold package would lose the free channel.


And Encore is part of the basic Digital Silver package. Not too shabby.


----------



## jlib

jimstark said:


> ...Both my Comcast DVR and the S3 have these teeny little audio dropouts at random times, with a split second video corruption to match.


That can be caused by not enough signal (just above the threshhold) or, interestingly, too much signal (using a amp when you don't really need one).


----------



## bicker

lebowits said:


> I've noticed the same audio drop outs and momentary video "freezes". The Comcast "tech" insists that this is the result of a weak signal caused by my splitting the signal. Of course, the S3 reports 100% signal strength on both cable cards.


Unfortunately, there is no standard, and different equipment need different levels of signal to operate properly -- and most equipment operates poorly with either too little OR too much signal. For example, my signal strength on a certain channel is 29dB, which is almost perfect according to most STBs, including my cable company's. However, I have a portable tuner for my laptop which requires 33dB minimum for QAM256 channels. (And the signal strength necessary for other types of channels is lower -- go figure.) So, it is very possible, even after checking (you did have a tech come out and check your signal strength, right?), that Comcast could say the signal strength is perfect but it would still be too low for what you're trying to do. In that case, you need to make up the difference with a signal amplifier.


----------



## ThreeSoFar

Comcast added an amp when I added the second TiVo. I had to take it out as it was making things worse.


----------



## ewilts

HomieG said:


> And Encore is part of the basic Digital Silver package. Not too shabby.


On my last cable bill, Comcast said it was moving to Digital Classic on January 8. I emailed them and asked if it was just the main Encore channel or all of them and was told it was all of them.

.../Ed


----------



## jcherins

Comcast was here on Friday to install cable cards in my two new S3's. (switched from DTV) Installation went as good as could be expected. Installer shook his at the Tivos "These things are a pain for us to deal with" was his quote. However he followed the instructions and after spending about 90 minutes on the phone with the office he had all four cablecards working. 

The next morning, I went to watch TV and one of the cablecards was no longer receiving any of the premium channels (HBO, SHO, Starz, etc.) I called 1-800-Comcast several times and asked for them to re-init the card. They claimed that they did and to check back in 1/2 hour. Of course this didn't work. They then told me that they had to send a tech out (on Monday afternoon) to fix this. 

Is there anything that I can do in the interim? 
Any way to get to a cablecard knowledgable Comcast tech support area? Or am I stuck waiting for the Tech to arrive?


----------



## Larry in TN

I had been on the Comcast $9.95/mo for 3 months special for digital cable but when that ran out I didn't want to continue paying for the digital package so I called and dropped the digital service and retained only the extended BASIC and HD package. They had been charging me $6.95/mo for the second cablecard but now they're both free and there's no charge for the HD package, either. I'm back to paying the same as I did for just the extended BASIC.

One funny thing... They didn't have any trouble at all reprogramming the cablecards to remove the digital channels. Within ten minutes of my phone call the digital channels were gone! Too bad that they aren't so efficient when adding channels!


----------



## MiamiMan

jcherins said:


> I called 1-800-Comcast several times and asked for them to re-init the card. They claimed that they did and to check back in 1/2 hour. Of course this didn't work...
> 
> Is there anything that I can do in the interim?
> Any way to get to a cablecard knowledgable Comcast tech support area? Or am I stuck waiting for the Tech to arrive?


Did you try removing the cards, and reinserting them?

Also, keep calling Comcast back and ask them to "hit" the cards (and then wait 10 minutes and remove & reinsert the cards). Sometimes it takes several hits before they "take," (at least that was my experience).


----------



## cptodd

jcherins said:


> Comcast was here on Friday to install cable cards in my two new S3's. (switched from DTV) Installation went as good as could be expected. Installer shook his at the Tivos "These things are a pain for us to deal with" was his quote. However he followed the instructions and after spending about 90 minutes on the phone with the office he had all four cablecards working.
> 
> The next morning, I went to watch TV and one of the cablecards was no longer receiving any of the premium channels (HBO, SHO, Starz, etc.) I called 1-800-Comcast several times and asked for them to re-init the card. They claimed that they did and to check back in 1/2 hour. Of course this didn't work. They then told me that they had to send a tech out (on Monday afternoon) to fix this.
> 
> Is there anything that I can do in the interim?
> Any way to get to a cablecard knowledgable Comcast tech support area? Or am I stuck waiting for the Tech to arrive?


Well I sort of had the same problem. WHen I (not the tech) got the first card working the TiVo kept nagging me to rerun the guided setup (for the umteenth time). I did that and magically the second card began to work.

Hey, it couldn't hurt right?


----------



## jcherins

I hadn't tried pulling the "bad" card, Did that, (re-ran guided set-up, it then installed a service update re-booted) still no change on card #2.

Guess I'm taking some more time off from work tomorrow to wait for the tech.


----------



## jfh3

lebowits said:


> I've noticed the same audio drop outs and momentary video "freezes". The Comcast "tech" insists that this is the result of a weak signal caused by my splitting the signal. Of course, the S3 reports 100% signal strength on both cable cards. I'm guessing that the drop outs and freezes are really artifacts of signal decompression/compression at the head end.


The signal strength the tech is referring to has noting to do with the signal strength that the S3 reports. Get the tech to measure the signal coming into the box to be sure.


----------



## stevenj68

I've been a member for a while but my first post.

I'm in Alexandria, VA and had my CCs installing in September with a few headaches described in this forum. (The first tech to come out didn't even try to install them, had to call corporate to kick them into gear.) 

Anyway, I turned on the TV Thursday night to discover that Tivo says "CableCard firmware upgrade in progress.... may take 40 minutes" or similar. I navigated to the card configuration and tivo tells me that CC 2 in not in proper operational mode (can't read the card status screens, etc). BTY, I should mention that Tivo has stopped recording anything and won't let me tune to anything with the other card. I checked the Tivo Suggestions and nothing had been recorded since 7pm Tuesday. I'm guessing that the second card started it's "firmware load" sometime after that. 

I called Crapcast to see if they were actually doing an upgrade and the answer was no. They sent a "hit" to the card but got no response. So now they tell me it will be a truck roll to replace the card. In the mean time, I still can't record, tune, etc. so I reboot Tivo just in case that works. It didn't. Both cards come up as Authorized but after a couple of minutes, Tivo says there is a firmware upgrade in progress. I pulled CC2 to see if I could still use CC1 and I could. I put CC2 back it but it is not longer authorized. At least I'm still up on one CC.


For those that are only interested in the technical problem, you can stop reading. The rest is just my rant on Crapcast service.

Now the f-ing Crapcast tech was suppose to be here between 9-noon today. At 12:30pm I call 800 CSR number. The are on hold with dispatch and will call back. They actually call me back and tell me tech is hung up on an install but is coming. At 4pm I call 800 CSR number again.

They tell me that no install was schedule for today. (Any unidentified explosions in Alexandria could be contributed to me... Type A person) The CSR puts me on hold... comes back and says tech called customer and the customer said the problem was fixed, he didn't need to come out. (Second unidentified explosion). I told CSR I was never called by a tech and wanted to speak to a supervisor. He said there wasn't one on the floor. I told him to page one... he hung up. (Thermal nuclear explosion). Called back, got another CSR (this time with a name and CSR #), explained what was going on (rather civil considering). She says that someone canceled the repair and would have a supervisor call me back and gave me his name. The supervisor actually called back. Although, they want to work "at a time convenient" to me, they won't let me specify a specific time, only the smallest 6 - 8pm block of time.

Too bad Verizon Fios isn't here yet.


----------



## jtkohl

Wembley5 said:


> For me Comcast replaced it with NFLHD/Special Events and/or TNTHD.


 As of this afternoon here, INHD2 still shows up in the guide (882), but I'm getting "channel not available". INHD1 shows up fine. Comcast on the web is still confused about NESN HD on 851 vs. sharing 882 with INHD2.

Also this morning in my channel listing I found NATGEOHD (821) [National Geographic HD] but the TiVo guide data is missing. I called TiVo about NATGEOHD and they said they'd get the guide data fixed within 5 days.

Anybody know where the "call signs" come from on the CC channels? Is it the cable cards, or the guide data from TiVo, or both?

Still annoyed that my listing of channels I receive (deleted stuff I never watch) keeps getting wiped/altered.


----------



## fluke

I am in the Chicago area where "Abt Electronics" has a special relationship with ComCast so we ordered the Series 3 and the CableCards via Abt. The charges are $40 for installation of the CableCards (for $100 Abt will also do the guided setup for you, which I'm perfectly fine doing myself) and one time charge of $5 per CableCard.

Day 1) Abt Electronics came out with the Series 3 and two cable cards. He plugged the ComCast cable into the **antenna** input of the Series 3 and put the two cable cards in. The Series 3 gave an error for slot 1 and show active for slot 2. When the cards where reversed, slot 1 shows active and slot 2 shows an error. So, Abt took the bad CableCard and scheduled ComCast to complete the install.

Day 2) ComCast guy comes out and wants problems are occuring with the cable. When told he was scheduled to complete a CableCard install, he states that he has no CableCards and schedules with ComCast for another tech to come out.

Day 2.5) 2nd ComCast guy is *EXACTLY* the same as the previous one where he came not knowing what he was supposed to be doing and had no CableCard available on him.

Day 3) Went back to Abt Electronics to complain about ComCast sending two tech with no CableCards.

Day 4) ComCast 3rd guy came with a CableCard but said he was only there to drop off the card. He explained that it is not his job to touch the TiVo. He even required that we insert the card and he took off.

Current Status:
Slot 1 shows Active
Slot 2 shows Active

No channels show up with the Abt Electronics configuration of the coax plugged into the antenna (probably not a surprise). It just remains for a very long time at "Acquiring channel information" before erroring out.

No channels show up after moving the coax to the Cable plug and going through the guided setup again. It again remains for a very long time at "Acquiring channel information" and errors out.

Calling 800-COMCAST provides someone that does not have a clue what a CableCard is. The person recommended "callling tivo and make sure your putting the right type of 'card' in it." Finally, when given to a supervisor we where told that pairing can *NOT* be done over the phone. That CableCard pairing is a "delicate process" and that the ComCast tech *does* need to actually touch the tivo during the process. So at the supervisor's recommendation we are now scheduled for a ***FOURTH*** ComCast tech to stop by. In the mean time, we still do not get anything in return in the way of a picture for paying for ComCast. It might be preferable to just drop ComCast and play with bunny ears for a while. Chicago has almost 30 ATSC subchannels being broadcast for free via antenna.

I wish anyone dealing ComCast the best of luck. They seem to make it their business to give their customers the run-around.


----------



## Mike Malter

Fluke,

This may be of help to you. It took me a full 12 hours (and many calls to Comcast) to get my cable cards installed correctly. A long story short was many hours and finally winding up with only partial channels. Got a support tech on the phone that knows what he is doing and this is what he did for me that completely solved all problems.

1. Sent a signal to hit the box and reset cards.
2. Pull out both cards and recycle TiVo.
3. After TiVo comes back, put a cable card in slot 1 and tested channels - found them within one minute.
4. Put a cable card in slot 2 and tested channels - found them within a minute.
5. Redo guided setup.

I now realize that the same thing happened to you that happened to me and that is the tech put both cards in and went from there. You have to put a card in slot one and test channels and then put the second card in and test channels. For some reason, you can't put both cards in at once and then test. It will not work.

This cable card thing is the worst nightmare, but if you get past it your patience will be rewarded.

Hope this helps.


----------



## riekl

bicker said:


> Unfortunately, there is no standard, and different equipment need different levels of signal to operate properly -- and most equipment operates poorly with either too little OR too much signal. For example, my signal strength on a certain channel is 29dB, which is almost perfect according to most STBs, including my cable company's. However, I have a portable tuner for my laptop which requires 33dB minimum for QAM256 channels. (And the signal strength necessary for other types of channels is lower -- go figure.) So, it is very possible, even after checking (you did have a tech come out and check your signal strength, right?), that Comcast could say the signal strength is perfect but it would still be too low for what you're trying to do. In that case, you need to make up the difference with a signal amplifier.


You've been lied to .. 29db is MUCH to low for QAM256. 32-33db is the commonly accepted MINIMUM strength for QAM256 for any channel or internet use.


----------



## tasi

I had a thought that may help some of you.

I recently purchased a Signal Booster because my comcast DVR wasn't working well with the HD channels (upstairs in my house), but my TiVo S3 was working great (downstairs).

So I did some research, went on amazon and bought a signal booster (Cable Vision C-0314):
http://www.amazon.com/CHANNEL-VISION-C-0314-Db-Amplifier/dp/B0007GHDKW/sr=11-1/qid=1166457546/ref=sr_11_1/104-1118706-0634329

This thing is GREAT! it's a powered signal amplifier, and 4 way splitter. I installed it right where the main cable feed comes in.

It not only helped fix my comcast DVR problems, it also helped improve the picture on my TiVo and I haven't seen pixalization since the install on either DVRs.
It's also bi-directional, so it can help improve the outgoing signal for your cable modem, which doesn't necessarily mean you'll have a faster cable modem connection, but definitely a more reliable connection.

About fifty dollars on sale, and worth every penny.

I have a feeling that a lot of activation issues can be resolved using this type of device.

I hope this helps some? Please post and let us all know.


----------



## cjett

Philadelphia Comcast quoted me $16.55 for the roll charge, but, "due to HD", my cable cards would be $5.00 per month, per card = $10. I went ahead and scheduled, but shouldn't it be less than that?

thanks, 
cjett


----------



## broken TiVo

I am set up to have cable installed at my new home in Orange Park Fl. Comcast says each cable card is $6.50.

I have read many of you state that you get the first card for free, and 1.50 or so for the second card.

Is there something I can do to get a cheaper rate? I subscribed to the plat plus, 4 HDTVs, 1 S3 Tivo, 1 of there HD DVR's (until I get a 2nd S3). Plus 8mps Internet. Heck you would think that could toss in a couple of cable cards.

Lon


----------



## dbong1021

I'm in San Francisco, CA .. and just wanted to share my wonderful Comcast cablecard install story from this past weekend! Hopefully this will help reassure some people who are about to make the S3 jump but have worries from all the cablecard horror stories ... like I was.

Rewind one week: 

I call Comcast to ask about prices for Tivo Cablecard install. I was told one time $14.95 install fee, NO additional outlet fee and first CC free, 2nd is $1.50 a month. The rep from the call center also told me that I could go into the local Comcast store and pick them up myself to save the install fee.

Last Friday: 

I run to the Comcast store on Potrero St and ask for two CC's. The rep politely tells me that they aren't available for pickup. I tell him that the call center told me it was. He apologizes and tells me that he'll credit the install fee for my troubles. OK!!! So I go home, somewhat disappointed, but with a $14.95 credit.

Saturday morning:

Get a call at 10am from the Comcast tech. He asks if its ok he stops by early ( I had a 2pm appointment ). I agree and he shows up 15 minutes later.

He has another tech with him and says he's on training. Nice guys. I can try to find the tech's name later if anyone is interested. 

They get down to business right away and pull out the cablecards. I tell them that they're supposed to follow Tivo's directions but they both say that they've done many of these and their method works better. They seem very knowledgeable and unafraid of S3 Tivo ( like I've heard some techs are ), so I let them do their thing.

They insert CC1 and go to write down the card's info. S3 takes the CC and they go back install CC2. Write the info down for that card and then walkie talkie into homebase to have the CC's info entered into my account. This only takes no more than 5 minutes. The system takes the CC's info and they go and test the channels.

CC1 is up first for testing. It recognizes all of my channels that I get, station ID and all. Picture looks great so they do the same for CC2. CC2 isn't quite ready yet as it shows some but not all channels. Tech isn't worried and tells me that as long as it gets some, the others will come in eventually. I nod and we wait a bit longer, about another 5 minutes. The channels do come on for CC2 and he looks at me and tells me .. see! I told you it was easy! I'm all smiles at this point so I play along.

The tech now radios into homebase again to have the signal sent to my house. A minute later the 161-4 error appears on the Tivo for CC1. He assures me that this is a good thing and I agree as I've read about it here on the forum. Quit out of the error and a few minutes later again, 161-4 on CC2. 

We go and test channels for CC1 and they're almost all there. Same for CC2. I guess the CC's had to relearn my channel package. But it does, and voila! I'm off and running!

All in all, about a 30 minute process. Amazingly easy!! So either Comcast and their techs are getting much much better or I just got lucky. I'm going to ahead and say that they are getting better as everyone seemed knowledgable from start to finish, call center rep included.

Picture on the S3 is very sexy now! Maybe its placebo effect from me being so happy but I think my picture is looking better now with HDMI vs. component out from comcast cablebox. 

The Tivo did slow down slightly after doing the CC install. I was previously just using OTA antenna and it was super fast. But the slowdown is very minor and I'm still very satisfied with the S3. Now I'm running CC's and my OTA signal for the few OTA HD channels that Comcast doesn't carry yet.

So for all you bystanders who are thinking about doing the S3 jump .. do it!!! Installs are going much much smoother now and the ability to dual tune/record HD shows is just so amazing. You'll forget about that price tag in no time.


----------



## kbtivo

Just finish calling Comcast - had to work with them to get the 1st card free.

They insisted the 2nd CC is $1.50 plus a 2nd outlet charge of $6.99 = $8.50 per month.

I see others have called Comcast billing and been able to get the 2nd outlet charge dropped. Think I will try to do the same.

Can't wait for multistream cards - wonder what Comcast will say then.


----------



## radavi98

Does anyone have screen shots or just text on what we should see in the cable card setup screens? I am on day two and finally have 2 cablecards, but can not see the premium channels. No ip information under ip service but what should we see in the cablecard menu setting for these parameters??
Cablecard(tm) Pairing
Network Setup
Cablecard(tm) Status
Conditional Access
IP Service

I know what I see, I am interested in someones that is fully functional


----------



## jonman21

dbong1021 -

I'm also in San Francisco and am about to embark on the Comcast CC adventure that is installing them into my new S3 Tivo.

Could you please find out the names of those Techs that came over to your house (if that's possible)?

Also, which Comcast phone # did you call to begin the whole process -- was it the 1-800-COMCAST number or some local 415 number?

Thanks for your help!


----------



## dbong1021

jonman21 said:


> dbong1021 -
> 
> I'm also in San Francisco and am about to embark on the Comcast CC adventure that is installing them into my new S3 Tivo.
> 
> Could you please find out the names of those Techs that came over to your house (if that's possible)?
> 
> Also, which Comcast phone # did you call to begin the whole process -- was it the 1-800-COMCAST number or some local 415 number?
> 
> Thanks for your help!


Sure, I'm at work but will PM you the info once I get home.

I called the 1800COMCAST # to start the whole process.


----------



## bicker

Thanks for the info about QAM256 signal strength. I'm going to see if my signal amplifier is adjustable, and try adjusting it UP.


----------



## dbong1021

dbong1021 said:


> Sure, I'm at work but will PM you the info once I get home.
> 
> I called the 1800COMCAST # to start the whole process.


jonman, I sent you a PM. Hopefully it helps.

If you can't find his name, I can try calling myself and asking who it was by name rather than technician #. I'm at work though but let me know either way


----------



## diggerphelups

Just ordered mine. tech has to come out to install, but according to the sales person no install charge and no fee for the cable cards. Hopefully that holds true when i get the bill...He said no cable companies in NJ should be charging for this. Not sure if that is law in NJ or something or what made him say that...anyway, definately call your LOCAL office. I first inquired with 1800comcast and they of course were going to charge a fee.

I still have my set-top for on demand, so I'm not sure if this is required for no fee, but regardless I'm pleasantly suprised at no fee or install or cards.

Of course there is still always the install to be done...

Great thread.


----------



## lorlof

I had my install yesterday with comcast. It went surprisingly well. The tech brought 3 cablecards with him. Good thing since 1 was bad. Other than that it was relatively simple, even though he admitted to me it was his first cablecard install. Took 40 minutes. Had to pay an install fee, but no fees for the cablecards.


----------



## kbtivo

New S3 received on Monday - updated SW on Monday 8.01c - Comcast Digital Plus & HD packages

Comcast Tech showed up today. Appears the sales/ordering group needs a bit of help/work. The work order said nothing about Cablecards and mentioned adding several outlets.

Tech went back to shop to pick up cablecards and returned about 1 hour later. I had to step away for a while but returned to checkout how the install was going. 

Tech had connected the cable feed to the antenna input and disconnected my OTA antenna. Straightened this out. The tech had delays getting the folks back at Comcast to program the system/cards correctly - took 2 rounds of calls to get things sorted out. The 1st round did not get the Digital Plus channels, etc. He commented that some of their folks do it right and others seem to need more training.

Was up and running after ~ 2 hours. I asked the tech which mfgrs' cards he was installing. Turns out they are Motorola - he said he won't even try the SA cards anymore - too many problems.

I'm up and running and very happy.


----------



## bandit1170

I have premium channels, not sure what other encrypted channels would be and I have neither of the "good signs" for the CableCards, this is what I see on both cards.

Connected: yes, EnabledByCP: no
Auth: unknown 
CA enable: unknown (or "not possible" after a signal hit)


And I'm getting HBOHD on both tuners, so I'm not sure what needs to be done, if anything. I have a tech coming on Saturday nonetheless. Is the below all I'm looking for?

Connected: yes, EnabledByCP: yes
Auth: SUBSCRIBED
CA enable: possible

One tech I talked to on the phone said that the pairing of the cards would be complete and successful one the Host ID at the bottom of the Conditional Access screen said something other than Unknown 00. 

Can somebody that has a "successful" install tell us what they are seeing on the the CableCard setup screens so when the tech comes I can make sure that's what I'm getting before they leave?

Thanks for the help.

db


----------



## Tankman

I received my S3 the other day and had a day off to start trying to figure out install. I called Comcast and when I tried to tell them I needed a second card installed for my TiVo cable box, the guy tells me that I need to contact TiVo. So I tried the online chat and they told me to go to a local office to pick up a card. I go there and find that they don't have any cards and just take payments and returned equipment.

Finally I decide to call back and not mention TiVo at all. I tell them I need someone to come out and install a cable card in a third party cable box and all was clear. No charge for the card and $13.99 for the trip to install. No mention of extra monthly fees at all. Sounds good so far.


----------



## njplasticman

With much trepidation, had the install this afternoon. Two Comcast vans showed up. One guy had experience with Tivo installation; the other tried installing one but said it was unsuccessful. They only brought 2 cable cards- both Motorola.

The experienced guy didn't need the printed instructions and knew his way around the Tivo; it appeared that the other guys was "in training" for Tivo installation (it appears they are working on this which is a plus).

Initially had problems with not getting channel 2 and the 100s channels. In speaking with the Comcast guy on the cell phone, apparently they had this issue with an install this AM. Spent a few minutes on it and... wha-la! Everything was working with both cards after 30 minutes.

The "experienced" guy said that the problems are sometimes the Tivo, sometimes the CC, but it really helps to get a person on the other line who knows what they are doing. It just so happened that the guy on the other line was the same guy who helped out this AM (I think his name was "steve") and he knew what to do on the other end.

Now expecting my HDTV tomorrow and i'm all set!!!!!


----------



## murryamorris

bandit1170 said:


> Connected: yes, EnabledByCP: no
> Auth: unknown
> CA enable: unknown (or "not possible" after a signal hit)
> 
> And I'm getting HBOHD on both tuners, so I'm not sure what needs to be done, if anything. I have a tech coming on Saturday nonetheless. Is the below all I'm looking for?
> 
> Connected: yes, EnabledByCP: yes
> Auth: SUBSCRIBED
> CA enable: possible


I can't help with successful but the Auth: unknown and CA Enable/EnabledByCP like you listed is what my failed one did today. I did the install myself and was about 2 hours working with Comcast tech by phone. He was very nice but had only done 3 CC installs (one was a 6 card activation at a Microsoft testers home and the other 2 were S3's). We tried everything but the signals never got the 2 cards to pair in either slot. We did just happen to lose our local cable/internet just after this so it's possible the signals were blocked locally.

I know the install steps well at least but instead of getting 2 new cards and trying the phone install, I'm having them come out and let them spend the time.

I also checked the IP and upstream/downstream which were all 0 so we knew they weren't set and of course no channels ever came through.

Both cards are Motorola so I was surprised that both cards might be bad. The Tivo worked well without them and saw the cards when installed so hoping it's not the unit. At least I got it at Costco so can return easy and get a new unit.

It would be nice to have info on the different CC information screens if anyone knows what it means. It may not be that helpful but would be interesting.


----------



## murryamorris

Well, I found out that with Comcast support there are very good and very bad techs. I decided to try at 2AM (maybe not the best idea) to get my 2 cards working. It turns out when I called Thursday, their DB went down and they got it back up and on Comcast side, my cards were listed as paired and working but they didn't. I didn't know at the time but right at the end of the call, our cable went out again (wind storm damage from the Seattle storm last week). 

It seems the signals they sent said they went through but never made it to my CC's. So we had a dual issue.

As far as the 2nd rep this AM, she was a total idiot. First she told me I didn't need to call Comcast that the "TV" would configure the cards and it would then work. I said, no, I spent hours on the phone just yesterday with a tech who was getting them in the system and hitting them with signals to get them working. Hey, but she's worked there 8 years and never heard of a cablecard having to be setup by Comcast! Finally she looked in the DB and said, "oh, it lists they are working so they must be". Uh, no again. I explained the cable went out and they signals they sent cleared on their side but never reached my Tivo. Finally she figured out how to resend a signal and bam, they start working. I did get an error code when the S3 received the signal but all channels now come in fine. 

I can finally cancel my tech install. I guess it's just a matter of getting someone who actually knows cablecards (and Tivo knowledge seems to help a lot).

Keep trying, you'll eventually get someone who knows how to do this. If you're local to Seattle, they are still having major problems with their lines so this might be part of the problem here.

The HD and even SD stations look great on the S3 compared to my S2 hooked up to the same TV. I think it's time to convert the lifetime over.

BTW, none of my status screens on the CC slots changed at all. Maybe this will change after they've been working for a while.


----------



## CharlesH

I have Comcast in the south San Francisco Bay area, and two Comcast service representatives have insisted that the $5/mo "High Definition TV" charge is a programming charge to get the HD channels, not a rental fee for the HD set-top box (that I don't have). Am I getting fed a line? Others in this thread have insisted that they just pay the $1.50/mo second-Cablecard fee on top of whatever programming lineup they have chosen, and they get the HD channels just fine on their Series3.


----------



## weetz

CharlesH said:


> I have Comcast in the south San Francisco Bay area, and two Comcast service representatives have insisted that the $5/mo "High Definition TV" charge is a programming charge to get the HD channels, not a rental fee for the HD set-top box (that I don't have). Am I getting fed a line? Others in this thread have insisted that they just pay the $1.50/mo second-Cablecard fee on top of whatever programming lineup they have chosen, and they get the HD channels just fine on their Series3.


Ask to speak with a supervisor in your local Comcast office. I too was told this by the CSRs but the supervisor confirmed that the $5/mo HD charge is equipment related. I returned my STB when they installed my 2 cable cards. The only additional charge is $1.50 for the 2nd cable card (1st is included with the digital package).

He credited back the charges for the previous month and I have not been billed for it since.

BTW, I live in the San Francisco Peninsula area.


----------



## bobharp

Does anyone know what Comcast offers when they miss an appointment time?


----------



## btwyx

bobharp said:


> Does anyone know what Comcast offers when they miss an appointment time?


A pathetic $20. It took me multiple phone calls to even get that. They keep saying its gone through, and then never appears.

You could sue in small claims court in California, if you incurred any actual damage because of the missed apointment.


----------



## hiker

CharlesH said:


> I have Comcast in the south San Francisco Bay area, and two Comcast service representatives have insisted that the $5/mo "High Definition TV" charge is a programming charge to get the HD channels, not a rental fee for the HD set-top box (that I don't have). Am I getting fed a line? Others in this thread have insisted that they just pay the $1.50/mo second-Cablecard fee on top of whatever programming lineup they have chosen, and they get the HD channels just fine on their Series3.


The price list for Jan 2005 and Jan 2006 and my older billing statements show the charge as "HDTV Equipment Fee". My latest billing statements now show the charge as "High Definition TV" so apparently something has changed. Sneaky way to charge the $5/mo for cable cards but there are some that don't have to pay. I have HD STB and cablecards so I can't complain.


----------



## QZ1

The 'HD' fee has to be for the STB, at least here it is. Because the HD section of the channel list shows Locals in Basic, Premiums in each respective Premium, and variety HD channels in Digital Classic (and now Encore-HD OnDemand in Digital Plus). So, there is no HD tier, therefore, an HD fee is only for an HD box, which CC users don't need. I have always read that Comcast nationally does not have an HD tier. I think they just want to charge the HD STB fee even for those that get a CC, as others have said.


----------



## Flyin_Taco

I went to my local Comcast office (Federal Way, WA) to pick up 2 cablecards. They didnt even ask what they were going into. Charge? ZIP, ZERO, NADA! At least so far. My s3 doesnt show up till the 26th so we'll see how easy the install is. As far as Comcast goes, they've been great. Stay tuned!!1


----------



## ThreeSoFar

Ordered our third Series 3 (the Dell deal, $556 or so shipped), and am *dreading* the Comcast appointment....oh, wait.

No, I'm not. This one's going to be strictly OTA+analog cable. Yay!


----------



## murryamorris

CharlesH said:


> I have Comcast in the south San Francisco Bay area, and two Comcast service representatives have insisted that the $5/mo "High Definition TV" charge is a programming charge to get the HD channels, not a rental fee for the HD set-top box (that I don't have). Am I getting fed a line? Others in this thread have insisted that they just pay the $1.50/mo second-Cablecard fee on top of whatever programming lineup they have chosen, and they get the HD channels just fine on their Series3.


Yes, they're feeding you a line. The HD is built into the package you have. Most areas charge at least $1.50 for the second cablecard but in my area (at least the Redmond, WA store), they are free for the first 2 cards for the Tivo, then $1.50 for each additional.


----------



## murryamorris

Flyin_Taco said:


> I went to my local Comcast office (Federal Way, WA) to pick up 2 cablecards. They didnt even ask what they were going into. Charge? ZIP, ZERO, NADA! At least so far. My s3 doesnt show up till the 26th so we'll see how easy the install is. As far as Comcast goes, they've been great. Stay tuned!!1


You're close to me (Sammamish) and I just installed my CC's. Took a day to get them working but they are now. Had a cable problem and Comcast had a database problem. 2 Techs and one was good and the second was terrible. Hopefully you get someone who knows what they're doing when you call.

No fee for our first 2 cards either. It's probably that way in the entire Seattle area.


----------



## Newbie

I'm in the Redmond area and currently am subscribing to limited cable ($15/mo). It comes with a bunch of digital channels but only a few are HD, and those are all local channels (komo, king, ...)

Am I supposed to be able to watch those digital channels? Their channel lineup seem to imply that customer cannot receive digital channels unless they have a comcast cable box. But of course anyone with a ATSC tuner TV will see those channels.

If I buy the s3 and request cablecards from comcast, would they tell me to upgrade to some sort of digital package before giving me the cablecards?

To rephrase the question, what is the cheapest cable package you need to have in order to get two cablecards from comcast (for free)?


----------



## oldskoolboarder

weetz said:


> Ask to speak with a supervisor in your local Comcast office. I too was told this by the CSRs but the supervisor confirmed that the $5/mo HD charge is equipment related. I returned my STB when they installed my 2 cable cards. The only additional charge is $1.50 for the 2nd cable card (1st is included with the digital package).
> 
> He credited back the charges for the previous month and I have not been billed for it since.
> 
> BTW, I live in the San Francisco Peninsula area.


weetz
do you know the cheapest package you can get to enable 2 cablecards and HD service w/ an S3?


----------



## hiker

Newbie said:


> I'm in the Redmond area and currently am subscribing to limited cable ($15/mo). It comes with a bunch of digital channels but only a few are HD, and those are all local channels (komo, king, ...)
> 
> Am I supposed to be able to watch those digital channels? Their channel lineup seem to imply that customer cannot receive digital channels unless they have a comcast cable box. But of course anyone with a ATSC tuner TV will see those channels.
> 
> If I buy the s3 and request cablecards from comcast, would they tell me to upgrade to some sort of digital package before giving me the cablecards?
> 
> To rephrase the question, what is the cheapest cable package you need to have in order to get two cablecards from comcast (for free)?


Apparently it depends on local policy. Another S3 owner from Santa Rosa CA (keenan) got cablecards with only Limited Basic for $1.50/mo. I am just in the next county and my local office insisted that I have a digital tier and Digital Classic was the cheapest at $9.95/mo. I don't mind paying that since it gives me all the HD channels except for premiums.

So go to your local office and ask as the CSRs on the phone might tell you something different than your local policy.


----------



## keenanSR

hiker said:


> Apparently it depends on local policy. Another S3 owner from Santa Rosa CA (keenan) got cablecards with only Limited Basic for $1.50/mo. I am just in the next county and my local office insisted that I have a digital tier and Digital Classic was the cheapest at $9.95/mo. I don't mind paying that since it gives me all the HD channels except for premiums.
> 
> So go to your local office and ask as the CSRs on the phone might tell you something different than your local policy.


My suggestion is to go to the office, and explain in detail exactly what you want. Doing it online, or over the phone just doesn't seem to get the results people are looking for.

I pay $19.39 for Limited Basic(local fees and taxes included) and I'm supposed to be paying $1.50 for the extra CC. I say supposed to as my billing must be screwed up with Comcast as the CCs don't even show on the bill. When I completed the transaction at the office, we went over the whole billing and I should be paying for Limited Basic and $1.50 for the extra card.(why it's not showing up I have no idea-but I'm not going to question it.  )

No mention of needing a digital tier to get the CCs or the local HD channels. Any CSR that is saying that is misinformed...imagine that...the local channels are in the clear QAM, so any QAM-capable tuner should be able to receive them.

I have another anomaly with my service in that I get ESPN-HD, Disc-HD and FSNBA-HD, all with just the Limited Basic sub. Disc-HD is in the clear in Santa Rosa, while the rest are not. Additionally, I receive no digital channels that would normally come with Digital Classic(which I don't subscribe to) along with the above mention HD channels. Again, I'm not going to ask questions. 

Bottom line, go to the office, explain precisely what you want and if the result is not satisfactory, ask to speak to someone higher up the chain. I got everything I wanted with the front line CSR at the walk-in counter.

Now, some Comcast areas do have different rate/package structures, but within the same market, like the SF bay area, the prices/requirements should all be the same. For example, anyone in the bay area should be able to just Limited Basic and 2 CCs for their LB price(Limited Basic prices are different for different cities in the same market) plus $1.50. If not, that particular office has not had their billing system updated, or the CSR simply doesn't understand. If the S3 is the only cable equipment you have, then there should not be any Additional Digital Outlet charges. Once you add another S3, or a cable company piece of equipment(STB-DVR-CC) you will start getting those outlet fees.


----------



## Mike Malter

The $5.00 HD fee is what you have to pay to get high defination channels. It is not a line. It cost me $15.00 for the cable guy to come out to my house with the cable cards and to pickup my old digital set top box. Other than that, there were no extra charges.


----------



## keenanSR

Mike Malter said:


> The $5.00 HD fee is what you have to pay to get high defination channels. It is not a line. It cost me $15.00 for the cable guy to come out to my house with the cable cards and to pickup my old digital set top box. Other than that, there were no extra charges.


That may be true in San Rafael, but in Santa Rosa there is no such thing as a $5.00 HD fee.

There's a $5.00 HD-STB fee if you use Comcast's 5100/6200 STB, but it's listed as Equipment Rental.

Are you saying you're paying an additional $5.00 above and beyond your CC and programming package charges?


----------



## 1283

I'm not paying the $5 "HD fee" in Mountain View.


----------



## jfh3

Newbie said:


> I'm in the Redmond area and currently am subscribing to limited cable ($15/mo). It comes with a bunch of digital channels but only a few are HD, and those are all local channels (komo, king, ...)
> 
> Am I supposed to be able to watch those digital channels? Their channel lineup seem to imply that customer cannot receive digital channels unless they have a comcast cable box. But of course anyone with a ATSC tuner TV will see those channels.
> 
> If I buy the s3 and request cablecards from comcast, would they tell me to upgrade to some sort of digital package before giving me the cablecards?
> 
> To rephrase the question, what is the cheapest cable package you need to have in order to get two cablecards from comcast (for free)?


Will they say that you have to have a minimum level package? They will certainly try. But you can have basic or lifeline service and have cable cards. In that case, they should be $1.50 each. You only get one free if you have a digital package. I'm not aware of any package where both are free.

Play CSR roulette until you get someone to help.


----------



## cptodd

I pay the $5 fee but mine is not a rental fee. It is the cost for the extra services provided by the second card. FOr them it is like me having a second cable box.


----------



## lentiman

So I picked up 3 cable cards from the Auburn, WA store last saturday. Zero problems, zero charge. My S3 arrived on Thursday (costco) and I installed 2 cards into the S3, zero problems. I installed the 3rd card into my Pioneer, some slight problems but got it working. I now have TNT-HD, ESPN-HD and more that I wasn't receiving before on my QAM tuner. The cable cards ROCK!! AFAIK I'm not being charged the $5 a month on the extra HD channels, which is great.

Now I just need 1TB hard drives to come out and be affordable!! I sold my 364 hour S2 TiVo yesterday.

Question: what are you guys paying? I was on the $6.95 a month plan and can't get to it directly. I don't want to lock in $19.99 a month for a year or any of the other plans. Do I have options?


----------



## jlib

Mike Malter said:


> *The $5.00 HD fee is what you have to pay to get high defination channels.* It is not a line. It cost me $15.00 for the cable guy to come out to my house with the cable cards and to pickup my old digital set top box. Other than that, there were no extra charges.


Mike, it is not clear if you mean that there were no extra charges besides the $15 truck roll or besides the $5 HD fee. It makes a big difference in the meaning of your post. In any, case your first sentence is incorrect as it stands.


cptodd said:


> I pay the $5 fee but mine is not a rental fee. *It is the cost for the extra services provided by the second card.* For them it is like me having a second cable box.


It is pretty common knowlege from the many posts in this thread and the public statements from Comcast that unless one has a Comcast HD set top box there is no $5 HD fee for users of the S3, only a $1.50 charge for the use of the 2nd cable card. The comments above (emphasis added) are simply incorrect and not credible. They may very well be based on misinformation received from a Comcast CSR in which case we can sympathize with you. Or they may be rationalizations for being over-charged, in which case we can't. In any case, the statements are incongruent with reality.


----------



## Mike Malter

keenanSR said:


> That may be true in San Rafael, but in Santa Rosa there is no such thing as a $5.00 HD fee.
> 
> There's a $5.00 HD-STB fee if you use Comcast's 5100/6200 STB, but it's listed as Equipment Rental.
> 
> Are you saying you're paying an additional $5.00 above and beyond your CC and programming package charges?


Yes. Do you think I should call them and see if I am paying too much?


----------



## wilrod

After reading this thread until my eyes glazed over I decided that I was ready to take the plunge. I picked up by TiVo at a local store and headed directly to the local Comcast _full-service_ store in Redmond, WA with my Motorola STB in hand. The lady behind the counter didn't blink when I told her that I was turning in (aka not "exchanging") my STB and asked for two cable cards for my S3. After punching in some numbers she took the STB, turned around, picked out two CCs, turned around to hand me the CCs, asked me to sign for them, and then told me I had to call Comcast to activate the cards. When I asked if there were any charges involved she said "no" and reminded me that I was entitled to free Digital Plus service for a year.

I unpacked my S3 at home while having lunch and read over the CC installation instructions. I spent a few minutes online activating the TiVo service and immediately began plugging in the cables in a staging area next to the TV. Guided Setup was uneventful.

After inserting the first CC and taking down all of the numbers I decided to risk it and plug in the second CC. Once I had the second set of numbers I called Comcast. The first call was dropped by my flakey Cingular service, so I called back. The second CSR saw the note from the first CSR that I was setting up an S3 and she proceeded to ask me for the Host and Data number from both cards.

She signaled both cards and we got mixed results. CC1 was receiving some channels, but CC2 wasn't.

She sent out a second set of signals. Both cards starting receiving the lower basic channels (2-29) plus some other random channels, but not the expanded basic channels (20-69). I then asked her to signal the cards individually.

The third signal to CC1 worked! The S3 was receiving all basic channels, expanded basic channels, simulcast HD channels from local stations, and other freely included HD channels (i.e. ESPN-HD, Discovery HD Theatre). The third signal to CC2 was just as successful.

Since this is a holiday weekend I very politely and sincerely thanked her for all of her help and for her patience and she was very appreciative.

After taking a break and having dinner I disconnected the S3 in the staging area and carefully, and properly, added it to my home theater cabinet with the cables now going in or through the AV receiver instead of directly between the TV and S3. After setting up my Season Passes I reprogrammed my Harmony 880 to recognize the S3 as another device and programmed it for TiVo activity.

Some notes:

* For those of you thinking of heading out to a local Comcast center to ask for cards: I recommend you use the Comcast web site to find local payment centers and then click on the link that describes the center. Some centers only take payments; other's take payments and equipment, but can't issue equipment. I have three local centers, but only one them was a full-service Comcast store.

* Even though it took multiple attempts to get the CCs activated I believe that I actually spent less time on the phone with the CSR than I did standing in line at the Comcast store.

* Each locality seems to have different rates and policies. It looks like in the general Seattle area the two CCs for the S3 are free, but this may not be the case in your area. Based on the posting in this long thread it looks like the second most common rate is to issue the first CC for free and charge $1.50 for the second CC. The HD fee is suspect as I believe that you should get local HD simulcasts for free as part of your digital package. Even with the STB I was getting non-premium HD channels without paying extra beyond the DVR fee.


----------



## wilrod

lentiman said:


> Question: what are you guys paying? I was on the $6.95 a month plan and can't get to it directly. I don't want to lock in $19.99 a month for a year or any of the other plans. Do I have options?


$6.96 plan? How did you swing that? Were you already a TiVo customer before getting the S3? As a new customer my cheapest rate was $8.30 if I _prepaid_ for three years.


----------



## keenanSR

Mike Malter said:


> Yes. Do you think I should call them and see if I am paying too much?


Yes, but I wouldn't call them, I would go to the local office in person. It may be a hassle, but in my experience they are much more flexible and easier to deal with in person.

Also, you need to be a little clearer on what you have. I'm assuming you have an S3 with 2 CableCARDs and no other Comcast equipment and only one outlet(for the S3). If so, you should be charged as outlined above, the programming package(whatever it is) and $1.50 for the 2nd CC, no other charges(other than locals fees and taxes). Comcast has, or should have if your particular office hasn't had a billing upgrade, a specific dual CC line entry on their billing program for customer supplied equipment, such as the S3.


----------



## keenanSR

cptodd said:


> I pay the $5 fee but mine is not a rental fee. It is the cost for the extra services provided by the second card. FOr them it is like me having a second cable box.


It shouldn't be that way, and I suspect that they don't know how to bill it properly, although, different markets can bill things differently.


----------



## murryamorris

lentiman said:


> So I picked up 3 cable cards from the Auburn, WA store last saturday. Zero problems, zero charge. My S3 arrived on Thursday (costco) and I installed 2 cards into the S3, zero problems. I installed the 3rd card into my Pioneer, some slight problems but got it working. I now have TNT-HD, ESPN-HD and more that I wasn't receiving before on my QAM tuner. The cable cards ROCK!! AFAIK I'm not being charged the $5 a month on the extra HD channels, which is great.
> 
> Now I just need 1TB hard drives to come out and be affordable!! I sold my 364 hour S2 TiVo yesterday.
> 
> Question: what are you guys paying? I was on the $6.95 a month plan and can't get to it directly. I don't want to lock in $19.99 a month for a year or any of the other plans. Do I have options?


I'm surprised they didn't charge you $1.50 for the 3rd card but that's great. You don't have to pay $5 for the HD. That would be for a set top box fee. Your digital channel lineup has the channel cost in it.

I haven't paid in a while since I had lifetimes on my S2's. I just transferred one S2 to the S3 so if you have one lifetime, you could do that. Tivo told me when I transferred they currently still had the multi discount as $6.95. If you go longer than 1 year, the price drops from the $20. I think they have 3 year at $299 (about $8-$9).


----------



## murryamorris

Newbie said:


> I'm in the Redmond area and currently am subscribing to limited cable ($15/mo). It comes with a bunch of digital channels but only a few are HD, and those are all local channels (komo, king, ...)
> 
> Am I supposed to be able to watch those digital channels? Their channel lineup seem to imply that customer cannot receive digital channels unless they have a comcast cable box. But of course anyone with a ATSC tuner TV will see those channels.
> 
> If I buy the s3 and request cablecards from comcast, would they tell me to upgrade to some sort of digital package before giving me the cablecards?


I had the same limited in Sammamish and in Redmond they said they don't issue cablecards with limited service. They do at basic, which is about $45 a month but you get more channels also. Depends on what you want. You need the CC's to do Tivo Season Pass recordings (unless there is a way around that). I could program my local HD channels manually and record that way though.


----------



## bicker

Newbie said:


> If I buy the s3 and request cablecards from comcast, would they tell me to upgrade to some sort of digital package before giving me the cablecards?


Here in MA, I was required to have Digital Classic before I could get CableCARDs, which are digital devices. So, the answer to your basic question was $45.


----------



## wilrod

wilrod said:


> When I asked if there were any charges involved she said "no" and reminded me that I was entitled to free Digital Plus service for a year.


The above quote is from my previous post. I logged into the Comcast site and clicked on recent activity, and these are the charges/adjustments listed:



Code:


[FONT=Courier New]FRANCHISE FEE   	$  -0.71
STATE SALES TAX  	$  -0.04
DIGITAL CLASSIC PACKAGE $ -11.99
DIGITAL PLUS            $  11.99
DVR SERVICE             $ -11.95
COMCAST CABLE CARD      $   0.00
COMCAST CABLE CARD      $   0.00[/FONT]

So it looks like I won't be getting charged for the CCs and I'll be getting Digital Plus for free ($ 11.99 - $ 11.99 = $ 0.00). 

Your mileage will vary.


----------



## keenanSR

wilrod said:


> The above quote is from my previous post. I logged into the Comcast site and clicked on recent activity, and these are the charges/adjustments listed:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> [FONT=Courier New]FRANCHISE FEE   	$  -0.71
> STATE SALES TAX  	$  -0.04
> DIGITAL CLASSIC PACKAGE $ -11.99
> DIGITAL PLUS            $  11.99
> DVR SERVICE             $ -11.95
> COMCAST CABLE CARD      $   0.00
> COMCAST CABLE CARD      $   0.00[/FONT]
> 
> So it looks like I won't be getting charged for the CCs and I'll be getting Digital Plus for free ($ 11.99 - $ 11.99 = $ 0.00).
> 
> Your mileage will vary.


No, it looks like they removed Digital Classic and added Digital Plus. Comcast just added Digital Plus here in Santa Rosa, it adds stuff like the Military channel and a few Discovery networks spawns.


----------



## wilrod

keenanSR said:


> No, it looks like they removed Digital Classic and added Digital Plus. Comcast just added Digital Plus here in Santa Rosa, it adds stuff like the Military channel and a few Discovery networks spawns.


OK, you have a point, I wasn't clear. Here we go: Since Comcast took off Digital Classic and added Digital Plus for the same price as Classic, it's like getting the Plus "channels" for free; I'm still paying for digital service. When the free Plus upgrade expires I'll downgrade back down to classic.

Here are the different digital offerings in my zip code:


Code:


Digital Classic (190 Channels)
Digital Plus (220 Channels)
Digital Silver (225 Channels, includes 1 premium channel)
Digital Gold (230 Channels, includes 2 premium channels)
Digital Platinum (240 channels, includes 5 premium channels)


----------



## keenanSR

Odd that they would have the same pricing for Digital Classic and Digital Plus.


----------



## murryamorris

keenanSR said:


> Odd that they would have the same pricing for Digital Classic and Digital Plus.


I think they may have a promo going on it.


----------



## btwyx

Or do you have to buy them cumulatively. I didn't think I could get digtial + unelss I had digital classic.


----------



## keenanSR

murryamorris said:


> I think they may have a promo going on it.


I think you're right as that seems to be what's indicated in the following post.

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=4708853#post4708853
Poll: What is Comcast billing for CCs? - TiVo Community & Store


----------



## Warlord46

jlib said:


> It is pretty common knowlege from the many posts in this thread and the public statements from Comcast that unless one has a Comcast HD set top box there is no $5 HD fee for users of the S3, only a $1.50 charge for the use of the 2nd cable card.


Are the "public statements from Comcast" JLIB and other posters have referred to available in written form accessible to members of this forum? Based upon my own experience with numerous Comcast customer service supervisors here in South Florida, I'd love to see those "public statements" in writing. Otherwise, they are just rumors dismissed out of hand by the many reps I've spoken with.

I have 2 S3s, each with two cable cards, and a stand-alone TV with one cable card. I subscribe to "digital plus" and HBO, and get HD signals for all local TV channels as well as HBO, Discovery, TNT, INHD, and ESPN. I am being charged 5 times for HD service at $5 each (one charge per cable card), and 4 times for additional outlets at $4.99 each (one charge per cable card, after the first one free with my digital package)[now $6.99 each, see comment at end of this post]. Assuming my stand-alone cable-card-equippedTV is the one outlet I get for free with my digital plan, I am paying $19.98 monthly for each S3 (2x$5 plus 2x$4.99), plus $5 for HD signals to the stand-alone TV. Comcast customer service says I could toss the S3s in the trash, and get two of their set-top box dual-tuner DVRs for $9.95 each plus one additional outlet charge (at $6.99 per month each) for a total of $16.94 per Comcast HD DVR box. Therefore, tossing my new S3s, I could save $6.08 per month (2x $3.04 per box), and as part of the deal get two Comcast HD DVRs which they will replace if ever anything goes wrong with them - not a bad warranty. Why, if you are paying $800 per Tivo HD box, thus saving Comcast a bundle in hardware and warranty-service charges, should you pay more than someone renting Comcast HD DVR equipment?

The $5 HD charge per cable card is coincidentally the same surcharge Comcast applies to each customer using Comcast STB's, when they swap-out their standard STB's for their HD-capable STBs. Neither of these boxes has DVR capability. The DVR boxes come with the HD service for free, for both of the included dual tuners, at a cost of $9.95 per month per box.

You would think that the $6.99 additional outlet charge is for the cost of the second STB for the typical Comcast Tivo-free customer, and the $5 charge is for each upgraded HD-STB that replaces the standard STB for the typical customer. And that those are hardware rental charges levied to defray the cost of all the additional HD-capable hardware -- but not according to my Comcast Customers Service reps. According to them, the hardware is all free! The charges are not for hardware but for the services, which I as a Tivo user am sucking up from Comcast just as fast as any loyal Comcast hardware user.

Curiously, I am not being charged $1.50 per cable card as are many posters to this forum, and the $4.99 extra-outlet charge is $2.00 less than a Comcast set-top box additional outlet charge. But I am paying for two of those outlet charges per S3, for total of $9.98 per S3, which is $2.99 higher than the one extra-outlet charge for an equivalent dual-HD tuner Comcast DVR box.

Comcast is charging me as much as they possibly can, using concepts that do not acknowledge their cost for their own equipment, and doing so in a way that makes me pay more for identical cable service because I use cable cards with Tivo hardware. You would think that sparing Comcast the cost of purchasing and maintaining two Comcast DVRs and one Comcast HD STB that would be required to duplicate the service I have now, should result in my paying less per month than if I were dependent upon them for all that hardware, but you would be wrong. This predatory pricing looks like a considered and planned effort on the part of Comcast to drive Tivo out of business, and they may not have to hit every market in the US uniformly for this scheme to succeed.

Can or will Tivo do anything to address this? Is Comcast's pricing scheme for cable-card users in violation of FCC regulations? Is Comcast's apparent plan to run Tivo out of business with predatory pricing a violation of US antitrust laws? Will the FCC or Justice Department do anything about it? If not, those of us in South Florida who purchased a Tivo S3 may have made a big mistake.

NOTE: A few hours after posting the above, I was informed by Comcast that the $4.99 charge for additional outlets on my bill was a mistake, and that the charge should have been $6.99. So now I'm paying $5.00 for the first cable card, and $11.99 ($5.00 plus $6.99) for each one of my other 4 cable cards installed in my two S3s, for a total of $52.96 per month. If I gave back all my cable cards and ditched my S3s and replaced them with 2 Comcast DVRs and an HD STB for the third TV, I'd be paying $38.88 per month total. Those cable cards cost Comcast a lot less than two DVRs and an STB, but they are charging me more, not less, for supplying my own equipment. Both monthly figures were confirmed by Comcast HQ in Philly.


----------



## wackymann

You should call up your Comcast office and show them the TCF poll of what others are paying Comcast for cable cards. I would be pretty pissed if I had to pay 10 times as much as somebody else for the same exact thing, from the same exact company.


----------



## jlib

Warlord, let's see if we can dig up some concrete info for you in your duel with Comcast. In any case, for now, with your environment you should be liable for 2 additional outlet and 4 additional cable card charges:


Code:


2 x $4.99 = $9.98
4 x $1.50 = $6.00
           ______
Total      $15.98
(plus your tier charges)

It is also odd that they have two different outlet charge amounts.

Edit: OK, I was going to suggest the announcements that we got in our bills (here in CA) but now after looking at the list of subsidiaries section of the Comcast 10-K it looks like there are actually hundreds of different "Comcasts" across the country. Maybe there really is no national pricing structure?


----------



## jeffk

Ugg, what a nightware Cable Install with Comcast has/still is.

First 2 cards I got never worked, all said Waiting for CP Auth. They couldn't do anything, had to have a tech come out. He did, worked with them for awhile, my account was all screwed uo in relation to cablecards, never worked, so they had him try some more cards, and they figured out that these never were entered into their system, as they've had problems with that. So all they could do was get new cards, the comcast guy was nice enough, and tried his best, I dont fault him. He even went back to the office grabbed 4 more cablecards with an appropriate date that the cableheadend guys told him would work, get here and 2 of them have a technical problem [thats what tivo said]. and the other 2 says my cable company knows nothing of these cards. What a headache, since I have to work all week, the next time they can come and try is Saturday! This is such a headache!

I sure hope something is fixed on Saturday! Being able to only watch the analog until then sucks [the qam tuner will pick up Discovery HD at least, so I might scan that again, but everythign else but Digital Nick, and Tube is encrypted, unfortunatly].


----------



## Michael Gwynn

took me three tries... 

the first one hadn't heard of tivo S3 at all 

the second one put me on hold for 12 mins, she 'spoke to a supvr' and told me the cablecards were only to used in TVs

the third one knew everything about S3, and got me scheduled for a 'steal-me-from D*' install next week. 

she also noted in the dispatch assignment that i requested a cablecard expert for my home visit. i wonder if i made a strategic error, with that little request.

anyway, just keep trying... 
hey, ask for stephanie! and remember to request to leave a nice message on Plymouth, MI sales supvr kevin's voicemail. she says that he will send a nice email about her to the entire crew. any kudos seen by others will reinforce that little thought 'i need to learn more about S3s'


----------



## bkhowson

Comcast of Unon:

I'd agree with Roulette. Waited 25 minutes for the first CSR wanted to charge me the HDTV equipment charge for non digital customers ($10.50), she put me on hold and I dropped after 10 minutes. The second CSR (Judith) said they don't support TiVo, cablecards are for LCD's, etc. Nice about it, just not informed on S3. She went off to talk to the supervisor, came back and assured me she had it right. I asked to talk to the supervisor, I explained it to him (Tivo S3 is cablelabs certified, etc). He finally called 'dispatch', got the real skinny. So they said I need a digital package (ok), and the cable card is 7.95. I said 'each?', I had heard their 1.50... finally he straightened it out. Digital package including first cable card free + 1.99 for the extra cable card.

I selected the "Digital Variety" package, which gives me HBO, Showtime, Stars all times 5-6. Way more than I need, it's on a 'one year promotion' of $74.95, up from my analog preferred which is (1/07) 54.95. Note for anyone at Comcast who wonders why they should support Tivo S3: I bought an S3, you're now pulling in an extra 21.99/month. I feel like I was 'upsold', but at least it looks correct.


----------



## Warlord46

jlib said:


> I was going to suggest the announcements that we got in our bills (here in CA) but now after looking at the list of subsidiaries section of the Comcast 10-K it looks like there are actually hundreds of different "Comcasts" across the country. Maybe there really is no national pricing structure?


I'm afraid you're right, there is no national pricing structure. That makes it difficult to police them. Good idea to check the online 10K.

But it gets even worse: today I called the local governmental authority about the problem, and in response I got a call from Comcast sayikng their pricing is correct, but that they had made a mistake by charging me only $4.99 per additional outlet, and that I've been getting a bargain! I've got 4 of them being charged to me, which are going up to $6.99 per outlet, for an additional $8 per month. So now I'm paying $23.98 per Tivo, instead of $16.94 I would be charged for each Comast DVR.

They said it was a coincidence that they caught the mistake the day I complained about them. That is about as truthful as their claim that all their hardware is free.


----------



## dkny3362

This Tivo was a gift to us. We have 2 Tivo Series 2's and now a Tivo series 3. All I can say is that the past week has been a complete headache trying to deal with all the idiots at Comcast. My husband and I cannot get one person that knows what they are doing at Comcast. The technical support does not seem to know what they are doing. When calling, which we have called at least 30-40 times, not many people even know what a Tivo is. Do I have to sit here and Teach these people what a Tivo is? And, to make matters worse, these people don't even know much about their own cable cards. The tech support should be called STUPID SUPPORT because not one person knows anything about cable cards. Two technicians have already been to my house and they both didn't know what they were doing. I'm not trying to bash anyone, just really beyond frustrated. I've had many many arguments with comcast which nothing has been resolved quite yet. I asked for technicians to come out that know about cable cards. Obviously, nobody at Comcast knows anything. 

Supposedly, I paid $16.50 for them to come out the first time. Then $39.90 for the installation of 2 cable cards. The first cable card is free and $1.50 for the second cable card. I have not heard anything as of yet about the outlet charges of $4.99. I'm sure i'll see that on my first bill seeing as to how unprofessional comcast is. I'm one step away from throwing out the Tivo and cancelling comcast for good. I already filed a claim with the Better Business Bureau as well. The most frustrating thing is to call comcast and ask to speak to a supervisor and are told a supervisor will call back, well guess what? Nobody ever calls you back! Good luck to anyone in Michigan with this huge comcast dilemma. It just doesn't seem like anyone at comcast knows what they are doing. I also believe Tivo filed some sort of report to the FCC about the cable cards in October.  

By the way, the cable cards I was given were the Motorola version. I read those were supposed to be easier to install or better for some reason. Apparently, even those aren't working. :down: 

Good Luck to all of you! I think we got Tivo 3 way to early in this game and should have waited a few years. But who can wait when you have an HDTV?


----------



## btwyx

dkny3362 said:


> not many people even know what a Tivo is.


I avoided saying "TiVo" unless asked, I used the more generic "DVR". ("Its a DVR it needs 2 cable cards".) They have DVRs so they should know what that means.


----------



## dkny3362

I said Tivo once or twice and learned my lesson when they didn't know what Tivo is. I just started to avoid the words Tivo or DVR. 

I think the only way to get anything fixed with Comcast is by having a supervisor handle it. It seems the supervisors are SOMETIMES the only people that care. 

Haven't had Cable since Saturday and am irritated at the whole situation.


----------



## bicker

Definitely don't expect them to know about the competiting products you choose to introduce to their system. Focus on their equipment (i.e., the CableCARDs) and their service, and they can help you out from that perspective.


----------



## Gerhard

dkny3362 said:


> I said Tivo once or twice and learned my lesson when they didn't know what Tivo is. I just started to avoid the words Tivo or DVR.
> 
> I think the only way to get anything fixed with Comcast is by having a supervisor handle it. It seems the supervisors are SOMETIMES the only people that care.
> 
> Haven't had Cable since Saturday and am irritated at the whole situation.


I've been telling them its a TV that uses TWO cable cards... and then I ambush the tech when he shows up.


----------



## dbong1021

btwyx said:


> I avoided saying "TiVo" unless asked, I used the more generic "DVR". ("Its a DVR it needs 2 cable cards".) They have DVRs so they should know what that means.


I made sure to tell them it was a Tivo .. because I heard through these forums that if they know its a Tivo, they will send out an actual Comcast tech rather than a 3rd party tech who may not be as well trained in Tivo installs.

For what its worth, when I told them I had a Tivo S3, they sent out a real Comcast rep who really knew his stuff. All done and ready to go in about 30 min.


----------



## Gerhard

dbong1021 said:


> I made sure to tell them it was a Tivo .. because I heard through these forums that if they know its a Tivo, they will send out an actual Comcast tech rather than a 3rd party tech who may not be as well trained in Tivo installs.
> 
> For what its worth, when I told them I had a Tivo S3, they sent out a real Comcast rep who really knew his stuff. All done and ready to go in about 30 min.


Interestingly, you can actually ask them for a "ComCast in-house tech" and they will schedule it.

I've had a somewhat hit or miss with anyone who shows up (in-house or not), but the in-house guys tend to be better.

There is no doubt that they avoid teaching anyone about cable cards in order to make sure things don't go well...


----------



## ninaf

I was able to pick up the cable cards from the local comcast store. It was easy as pie. After I got them home, I did have to call to activate and then again to get digital channels. Otherwise, it was an ok experience aside from having to make two phone calls.


----------



## murryamorris

Warlord46 said:


> Are the "public statements from Comcast" JLIB and other posters have referred to available in written form accessible to members of this forum? Based upon my own experience with numerous Comcast customer service supervisors here in South Florida, I'd love to see those "public statements" in writing. Otherwise, they are just rumors dismissed out of hand by the many reps I've spoken with.
> 
> I have 2 S3s, each with two cable cards, and a stand-alone TV with one cable card. I subscribe to "digital plus" and HBO, and get HD signals for all local TV channels as well as HBO, Discovery, TNT, INHD, and ESPN. I am being charged 5 times for HD service at $5 each (one charge per cable card), and 4 times for additional outlets at $4.99 each (one charge per cable card, after the first one free with my digital package). Assuming my stand-alone cable-card-equippedTV is the one outlet I get for free with my digital plan, I am paying $19.98 monthly for each S3 (2x$5 plus 2x$4.99), plus $5 for HD signals to the stand-alone TV. Comcast customer service says I could toss the S3s in the trash, and get two of their set-top box dual-tuner DVRs for $9.95 each plus one additional outlet charge (at $6.99 per month each) for a total of $16.94 per Comcast HD DVR box. Therefore, tossing my new S3s, I could save $6.08 per month (2x $3.04 per box), and as part of the deal get two Comcast HD DVRs which they will replace if ever anything goes wrong with them - not a bad warranty. Why, if you are paying $800 per Tivo HD box, thus saving Comcast a bundle in hardware and warranty-service charges, should you pay more than someone renting Comcast HD DVR equipment?


Our local Comcast info shows the $5 (in writing) as the equipment charge. Now, that doesn't mean they can't charge the $5 for each cablecard as it is equipment but most areas don't charge that much. At least one cablecard should be free since (at least here) it is written in the digital package that you get one STB free in the package cost. Assuming they are telling you the CC has the same charge as a STB, the first equipment has already been paid for.


----------



## murryamorris

jeffk said:


> Ugg, what a nightware Cable Install with Comcast has/still is.
> 
> First 2 cards I got never worked, all said Waiting for CP Auth. They couldn't do anything, had to have a tech come out. He did, worked with them for awhile, my account was all screwed uo in relation to cablecards, never worked, so they had him try some more cards, and they figured out that these never were entered into their system, as they've had problems with that. So all they could do was get new cards, the comcast guy was nice enough, and tried his best, I dont fault him. He even went back to the office grabbed 4 more cablecards with an appropriate date that the cableheadend guys told him would work, get here and 2 of them have a technical problem [thats what tivo said]. and the other 2 says my cable company knows nothing of these cards. What a headache, since I have to work all week, the next time they can come and try is Saturday! This is such a headache!


A few of us had similar problems. Took me 3 calls to get 2 CC's working right. Multiple problems. It's usually they don't get them in the system correct, they don't send the signal correctly (may have to send a reset), or the CC's are bad. We had one more problem that we had wind storms that knocked out cable and the signals never came to the CC's. Cable went off and on intermittently so looked like it was up but lost the signals. Finally after a couple of different reset signals, they got it working after a week.


----------



## murryamorris

Warlord46 said:


> NOTE: A few hours after posting the above, I was informed by Comcast that the $4.99 charge for additional outlets on my bill was a mistake, and that the charge should have been $6.99. So now I'm paying $5.00 for the first cable card, and $11.99 ($5.00 plus $6.99) for each one of my other 4 cable cards installed in my two S3s, for a total of $52.96 per month. If I gave back all my cable cards and ditched my S3s and replaced them with 2 Comcast DVRs and an HD STB for the third TV, I'd be paying $38.88 per month total. Those cable cards cost Comcast a lot less than two DVRs and an STB, but they are charging me more, not less, for supplying my own equipment. Both monthly figures were confirmed by Comcast HQ in Philly.


Wow, that does sound predatory. That's more than I pay for my entire cable service (digital plus CC's but then mine are free here in Seattle). Even with Comcast internet, my bill is only $90.


----------



## murryamorris

dbong1021 said:


> I made sure to tell them it was a Tivo .. because I heard through these forums that if they know its a Tivo, they will send out an actual Comcast tech rather than a 3rd party tech who may not be as well trained in Tivo installs.
> 
> For what its worth, when I told them I had a Tivo S3, they sent out a real Comcast rep who really knew his stuff. All done and ready to go in about 30 min.


I did the install myself but did tell them it was a Tivo S3 and they knew what I was talking about. The final CSR that sent a full reset signal to my second card said the steps they have listed for going through CC setup is a bit different on the Tivo. She was trying to give me instructions for a TV but as soon as I said, no, it's a S3 Tivo she changed to another manual and gave me different steps and resent a signal. Then it authorized fine. She was very good and knew her stuff, unlike the previous person I called at 2AM and she said you just plug in the cards and they will work (yeah, right).


----------



## keenanSR

When I called to setup the install for my S3 w/CCs they knew right away what the 2 cards were for. It's just a matter of educating their CSRs, and Comcast doesn't do a very good job of it.


----------



## aaronwt

The CC setup with Comcast has officially become a PITA. They haven't been able to get it to work so I have to get a tech out here in a 1.5 weeks. I was hoping to have it working with the cablecards before January so I could put in the 500GB drives I bought. I'll need to wait now. Plus Comcast reminded me of why I left them over a year ago. I'm already having billing problems with my first bill and they are trying to charge me more than they are supposed to. Only a couple of weeks back with Comcast and I'm already longing for the day that FIOS is available here.


----------



## eabhanel

I'm kind of new to these forums and I tried this in a separate thread, but I think it really belongs here...

I've been experiencing a problem where I constantly am losing my HBO-HD signal through my two CableCards. I'm in Fort Lauderdale, and here HBO-HD is channel 228.

When I completely unplug the unit, I'll usually get one (and sometimes both) of the cards to receive 228, but sometimes that doesn't even work, and even when it does, it rarely lasts longer that a day. I can provide any technical details asked, but I'm really not to clear on what some of those special screens mean when you go into the sub-menus for working with the CableCards. When not functioning, I simply get a gray screen, although the TiVo says what's SUPPOSED to be showing. It'll will record shows of 0:00 length when they're scheduled .

I've called and asked for help from Comcast, but they're of little use, and when I spoke to TiVo technical support, they told me that this was a known issue that was planned on being addressed with the next software release, but was told this wouldn't be done for the Series3 units until all the Series2 (single and dual-tuner) units are upgraded.


----------



## JPShinn

I had Comcast come out last night for the CC install. Went smooth as silk, for the most part. The only hitch was that the "home office" was delayed in doing the activation. I guess it was a busy time and not enough operators. In any event, the guys was here a total of 45 minutes and then all was done. Complete activation happened an hour or so later.

I could not have been happier with the experience.

John


----------



## blastoff

Atlanta Comcast installed my two cablecards in my S3. This took two visits, because on the first try one of the cablecards did not work, and he had no extra card (despite the fact that I got the guy to admit that sometimes they go thru 3 or 4 cards to get one to work). Both times the techs had never seen an S3, and had zero interest in looking at the installer sheet.

In my limited experience here, I would recommend that the cards be done one at a time. Do the test channel thing that comes up and make sure you're getting everything you're supposed to. Then do the next card. Once you back out into the Tivo main menu, you won't be able to access the coded channels until you redo the setup, which will take a little time, so if you do this it might appear like you don't have them. If you got them in "test channels," you got them.

I want to comment about the pricing, though. I was told my whole setup (HD box for PPV plus 2 cablecards for the S3) would be $5 additional a month. But it's turning out to be more like $30. My first bill is a bit polluted with installation and partial month info, but some of the key charges are:

$5.00 HD box
$1.50 per CC x 2
$5.99 Digital Service A/O x 3 (have not gotten a clear explanation of what this is)
one of these A/O's was described as "motor hoses" for my internet service. What? These guys did absolutely nothing but initialize two CC's and attached a box to a cable that was ready and waiting. I've had internet service for 6 years without any addl charge.


that accounts for about $26 a month (a bit more than the $5 I was quoted)

the installation was $15.70, close to the $15 I was told

Not too happy with the billing. Perhaps the person I talked to was ignorant, but this seems an awful lot like bait and switch. Talked locally, but could not get a manager. Think I may try the 800 number as some suggested. Anyone locate the franchise authority with Atlanta?


----------



## joelmoses

Here in Nashville, I guess it's done a little differently than most of the postings I've read in this thread. Instead of calling to have them come out and install, the local Comcast reps tell you to go pick up a pair of CableCards at the service shop and _install them yourself_. We did that yesterday without much trouble.

The person behind the counter at the service desk did something on her computer, got two cards out of her drawer, did a little something else on the computer, and then scanned the cards. We had to sign a little paperwork, promising to return them if we cancel the service (at a $750 penalty if we don't!).

We took them home and followed the CC installation kit as well as we could, disregarding the part about calling the numbers in. They, of course, refused to subscribe...

We called 1-800-COMCAST and explained the situation and, after the first guy immediately transferred us to Home Networking (who had no clue what we were talking about), we got someone who was able to help. He hit one card at a time for us, and -- all channels are present with both cards subscribed. Took maybe 5 minutes once I got directed to the right guy.

I gotta say, that was surprisingly easy compared to some of the difficulties I've heard people have with the process in this thread.


----------



## HomieG

blastoff said:


> ...Anyone locate the franchise authority with Atlanta?


It's usually the city in which you live. In any event, it's also on the bill from Comcast (of course in tiny print).


----------



## Mikala

Novato, CA (SF Bay Area).

Just posting my experience...I called Comcast on 12/26 and told them I needed two cC's. She understood it was for Tivo. Scheduled visit for 12/28. 

Tech showed up. I asked if he worked for Comcast and if he's done these card installs before..."yes" and "yes". He said he's been working for Comcast for about three months but mostly does phone, internet, cable setups. Said they trained him on those things but not on cC's. Said he only does about one cC install a week and wishes he could do more for more practice. Anyway, he was a very patient, easy-going Brazilian guy (I called Comcast to tell them how great he was). He was supposed to come between 3-5pm but showed up at 11am and said, "I wanted to get the card install out of the way".

He said we needed to unplug Tivo from the power source before installing cC #1. I hadn't read this but decided to go along with him. We unplugged Tivo, he put the card in. He called to activate it. No channels. He called and asked them to "hit" the card. He waited about 5 minutes, channels still not working on card #1. We got the 161-4 error twice for card #1 and after about 5-7 minutes the channels started showing up. Then got two 161-4 errors for card #2 (about 2-3 minutes apart), then a few minutes later channels showed up.

We thanked him and he left. Overall, fairly smooth compared to what I've read. But taking the "so-far-so-good" stance as I know people have experienced problems after what seemed like a successful setup.

Keeping my fingers crossed and my season passes on my other Tivos.


----------



## Richard Krehbiel

Got a Series 3 for Christmas (thanks dear!). The Comcast office wouldn't just hand me the cable cards, so the tech came to my house yesterday. He only had one card. Sheesh - okay, I'll get the other one later, I'll just see one work. I pretty much did the install myself with the tech looking on (but not very well, as it turned out...)

Sometime after the tech left, I noticed I wasn't picking up DiscoveryHD. I don't subscribe to the premium channels, we've been all analog up until now, so I didn't really know what to look for.

Today I asked my wife to call Comcast (while I was at work) and ask about the second cable card, and while she was talking to them she mentioned DiscoveryHD. The customer service rep said to reboot the box or remove and reinsert the cable card. When I got home I rebooted, and then noticed a message pop up saying "In order to start service for this device, please contact customer service at Ph # 703-730-2225", and it had cable card ID and device ID numbers. Hmm.

"I'm a moron, I didn't finish configuration, and I didn't even notice until now" thinks I. So I call the number given, and get someone who says:

"Our cable cards aren't compatible with the Tivo series 3. Do you know Comcast has it's own DVR?"

Well, that caught me off guard. I said a few disparaging things about the Comcast DVR ("but lots of people like it" - "only people who haven't had a Tivo"). I noted that none of the other 3 or 4 Comcast folk I had talked to mentioned this (and I had always been specific that this was for a Tivo Series 3). And then I said goodbye and hung up.

Grrr. I did a Google search, and found this very thread which contains a report of a Comcast Manassas success.

I called back a few minutes later to talk with someone else. I didn't mention Tivo until he asked me, and he didn't say they were incompatible. We tried a few things (always the same result), and then he scheduled a tech to come for a visit on Sunday.

When the tech comes, I want to be armed and literate. What should I do to be ready to answer the "it doesn't work with Tivo" claims? Thanks.


----------



## doraemon

The TiVo Series 3 is a Cablelabs certified device. Thus, it *will* work with CableCards. Also, Comcast must support CableCards because they are required to by federal law.

Think that about sums it up.


----------



## JTYoung1

If you have billing issues I recommend calling and requesting a current Products & Services Price List. I received one with my last bill because the rates are going up on 2/1. Armed with this I was able to get some charges relating to the cable cards removed off my bill that until now I was having a difficult time getting resolved. I also got a credit for the last few months where they were overcharging me. 
I am paying just the base rate for my package now and not paying for the 2nd cable card in the TiVo, but they both still work. I told them that I was supposed to be paying for a 2nd cable card according to their price list but the rep in Sales that I was talking to and her supervisor both said that I wasn't supposed to be paying for the 2nd card.


----------



## Mikala

just a friendly reminder to post where you live if it's not under your avatar. i'm very interested in info from SF bay area and the north bay but so often things are VERY different in different places....thanks!


----------



## JPShinn

Ok, lame question: I'm about to return my Motorla box to Comcast (praise the angels) but I can't remember what came with it other than a remote and power cord. Was there an HDMI cable? Component? Audio cables? Any help would be great.

Thx.
John


----------



## Mikala

JPShinn said:


> Ok, lame question: I'm about to return my Motorla box to Comcast (praise the angels) but I can't remember what came with it other than a remote and power cord. Was there an HDMI cable? Component? Audio cables? Any help would be great.


it's been a while since i picked up a box but i know they gave us component cables the first time we got a HD box...oh, they gave us an optical audio cable too. i think it can vary a lot. if you don't remember, take back what you have and see if they ask for anything else.


----------



## lavenderhaze

I have read lots of threads out here about the different pricing everyone is experiencing. One thing to remember, your LOCAL community leaders establish the pricing agreements for your cable service, not Comcast. That is why there seems to be 1000's of Comcast Cable Co. (or any other cable co.for that matter).

The city I live in determines the charge for each extra cable box and what constitutes an 'outlet'.

That is why the FCC is considering opening the cable market to regulation at the state level instead of local, so instead of 1000's we'd have 50 or fewer if the cable companies can convice the FCC that they should have markets like what the Baby Bells had.


----------



## Warlord46

JTYoung1 said:


> Armed with this I was able to get some charges relating to the cable cards removed off my bill that until now I was having a difficult time getting resolved.


Where do you live? It seems to make a big difference in billing practices.


----------



## Warlord46

lavenderhaze said:


> I have read lots of threads out here about the different pricing everyone is experiencing. One thing to remember, your LOCAL community leaders establish the pricing agreements for your cable service, not Comcast. That is why there seems to be 1000's of Comcast Cable Co. (or any other cable co.for that matter).
> 
> The city I live in determines the charge for each extra cable box and what constitutes an 'outlet'.
> 
> That is why the FCC is considering opening the cable market to regulation at the state level instead of local, so instead of 1000's we'd have 50 or fewer if the cable companies can convice the FCC that they should have markets like what the Baby Bells had.


That's not what I understand the process to be at all. I don't think Comcast is under any government's thumb, not even the feds it seems, as their policies are fearlessly defiant of the intent Section 629 of the 1996 Federal Telecommunications Act. While the local government may approve the rates in some locales, surely Comcast sets them and then asks for that approval in those instances. (Is it ever denied?) In my battles with Comcast in Florida and HQ in Philadelphia, I've found them defending their own pricing policy, never using the excuse that the government made them do it. The pricing is so predatory to Tivo customers and so favorable to Comcast, at least in South Florida, that the idea the government is responsible for anything other than turning a blind eye to what Comcast is doing seems very unlikely to me.


----------



## bicker

Warlord46 said:


> ... as their policies are fearlessly defiant of the intent Section 629 of the 1996 Federal Telecommunications Act.


What you mean is that their policies are defiant of what *you wish* the intent of Section 629 is. By law, and in reality, the FCC officials and the courts have the exclusive rights to determine the intent of the act, and through their actions and inactions seem to disagree with you.


----------



## aaronwt

Mikala said:


> Novato, CA (SF Bay Area).
> 
> Just posting my experience...I called Comcast on 12/26 and told them I needed two cC's. She understood it was for Tivo. Scheduled visit for 12/28.
> 
> Tech showed up. I asked if he worked for Comcast and if he's done these card installs before..."yes" and "yes". He said he's been working for Comcast for about three months but mostly does phone, internet, cable setups. Said they trained him on those things but not on cC's. Said he only does about one cC install a week and wishes he could do more for more practice. Anyway, he was a very patient, easy-going Brazilian guy (I called Comcast to tell them how great he was). He was supposed to come between 3-5pm but showed up at 11am and said, "I wanted to get the card install out of the way".
> 
> He said we needed to unplug Tivo from the power source before installing cC #1. I hadn't read this but decided to go along with him. We unplugged Tivo, he put the card in. He called to activate it. No channels. He called and asked them to "hit" the card. He waited about 5 minutes, channels still not working on card #1. We got the 161-4 error twice for card #1 and after about 5-7 minutes the channels started showing up. Then got two 161-4 errors for card #2 (about 2-3 minutes apart), then a few minutes later channels showed up.
> 
> We thanked him and he left. Overall, fairly smooth compared to what I've read. But taking the "so-far-so-good" stance as I know people have experienced problems after what seemed like a successful setup.
> 
> Keeping my fingers crossed and my season passes on my other Tivos.


Did you unplug the power and insert the card and restart the TiVo or did they hit the card with the power off to the TiVo? If the power was on when did they send the signal to hit the card? Was it after the S3 went through the several minute boot up process oir during the bottup process?
I'm trying to figure what else I can do on my own without having to wait another week for the tech to come out and most likely wasting my time becasue they send a tech that won't know what to do, which is what normally happens around here.


----------



## cluemeister

Got the S3 for XMAS. Called 800-Comcast the day after, and was told "we can arrange a service call to install the cablecards, but you're better off picking them up at your local office." I confirm the local office address with the comcast rep, and head over. It's on the VT/NH border.

Walk into local office, and they say "we don't have those here." After further discussion, they say they will order them, and schedule an appointment. They call later in the day to confirm appointment for Friday AM. Not bad, three days after I stop by the office, I say to myself. I confirm it's for 2 cablecards.

Friday AM comes, the phone rings at the time the rep is supposed to arrive. "We don't have cards here, it's going to take up to two weeks to get them in. We'll reschedule. Call 800-comcast with any questions"

I call the 800-comcast number, and they have no record of the appt. being cancelled. I ask for the local office number, and I'm told the local office does not have a number. So I have no way to contact the tech who cancelled the appointment.

I'd like to say I'm surprised.


----------



## Warlord46

bicker said:


> What you mean is that their policies are defiant of what *you wish* the intent of Section 629 is. By law, and in reality, the FCC officials and the courts have the exclusive rights to determine the intent of the act, and through their actions and inactions seem to disagree with you.


Here's what the Act says. It's clear enough that you don't need to be a lawyer to understand its consumer-friendly intent:

'TITLE III - CABLE SERVICES
SEC. 629. COMPETITIVE AVAILABILITY OF NAVIGATION DEVICES.

'(a) Commercial Consumer Availability of Equipment Used To Access Services Provided by Multichannel Video Programming Distributors: The Commission shall, in consultation with appropriate industry standard-setting organizations, adopt regulations to assure the commercial availability, to consumers of multichannel video programming and other services offered over multichannel video programming systems, of converter boxes, interactive communications equipment, and other equipment used by consumers to access multichannel video programming and other services offered over multichannel video programming systems, from manufacturers, retailers, and other vendors not affiliated with any multichannel video programming distributor.

See: http://thomas.loc.gov/cgi-bin/query/F?c104:1:./temp/~c104sLsPw9:e228095:

Fortunately for us consumers, it's premature to report that the FCC and the courts have concluded Comcast is compliant with the Act. If you work for a cable provider like Comcast, you know there is a fierce battle currently ongoing at the FCC level over implementation of Section 629 between cable providers, content providers, and Tivo, and it is not over by any means. Very recent court decisions have upheld FCC interim rules that are harmful to Comcast's efforts to monopolize, control and price the delivering content to homes. The FCC's rulemaking efforts, as required by the Act, are taking a long time because of the ferocity of the combatants.

You are correct, though, that it remains to be seen what the ultimate outcome will be. Right now, the status-quo favors Comcast and cable providers, because they are able to assess punitive charges against customers like us for choosing other equipment options like Tivo, thus diverting customers and revenue from Tivo to itself. Most of us here in the Tivo Community I'm sure are hoping the FCC can fight through the delaying tactics and get its final rules out implementing Section 629 and limiting the power of cable companies, in time to help companies like Tivo survive.


----------



## chrishicks

so I have just tried Comcast twice with the same result - we have our own DVR and we do not support Tivo so our cards won't work with it. I tried asking the lady on the 2nd call if I could just get 2 cards to try it anyway and was shot down. I was informed that a tech must come and install these into tvs only. 

I'm about to try for call #3 now. this is frustrating.

EDIT: call #3 same old story. immediately the question from the CSR is - "what tv do you have?". I tell them its for a Tivo not a tv. then I get a "oh, our cards do not work with the Tivos. we have our own DVR so we do not support our competition. our cards will not work in the Tivos no matter what". I push on that issue a bit and tell her thats strange as I have been reading here(on this forum) all the people who are using it with their service and she simply tells me "sounds like they're all lying since it will 100% not work with the Tivo period.". at that point I just said thanks and hung up the phone.


----------



## Mikala

aaronwt said:


> Did you unplug the power and insert the card and restart the TiVo or did they hit the card with the power off to the TiVo? If the power was on when did they send the signal to hit the card? Was it after the S3 went through the several minute boot up process oir during the bottup process?
> I'm trying to figure what else I can do on my own without having to wait another week for the tech to come out and most likely wasting my time becasue they send a tech that won't know what to do, which is what normally happens around here.


He called in both cards before we started, giving them three digit numbers off the cards (motorola cards). Then, power off (unplugged), inserted card #1, powered on (plugged it back in), waited a few minutes [while S3 went through several minute boot up process]...waited a few minutes more and then "hit card" #1...waited a minute [he actually then put card #2 in before we had confirmation that card #1 was working], error messages came in on card #1 spaced a few minutes apart, then it worked...he "hit" card #2...i'm pretty sure that's how it went.

are you taking out and re-inserting your cards and calling in for them to "hit" the cards? i'm a newbie myself, btw...just curious.


----------



## Mikala

chrishicks said:


> so I have just tried Comcast twice with the same result - we have our own DVR and we do not support Tivo so our cards won't work with it. I tried asking the lady on the 2nd call if I could just get 2 cards to try it anyway and was shot down. I was informed that a tech must come and install these into tvs only.
> 
> I'm about to try for call #3 now. this is frustrating.
> 
> EDIT: call #3 same old story. immediately the question from the CSR is - "what tv do you have?". I tell them its for a Tivo not a tv. then I get a "oh, our cards do not work with the Tivos. we have our own DVR so we do not support our competition. our cards will not work in the Tivos no matter what". I push on that issue a bit and tell her thats strange as I have been reading here(on this forum) all the people who are using it with their service and she simply tells me "sounds like they're all lying since it will 100% not work with the Tivo period.". at that point I just said thanks and hung up the phone.


do you plan to call Tivo and ask them to help?


----------



## rocull

Here's my story of S3 and Comcast. 

I got my S3 a few days before Christmas and scheduled an appointment with Comcast techs, because I was told on the phone that I would not be able to get the cablecards at the local office. Two techs came the day after Chrismas (2 hours after the time they alotted for me, so I am getting a credit for the installation fee as well as $20 bucks for them being late). It took them about an hour to find the right person in Comcast who could activate the cablecards, but finally they were able to do it.

However, after they left, I realized that none of the premium channels were showing up, so I called Comcast who said that they could not do anything until the next morning. The following morning I called and after about an hour on the phone, being disconnected and all, I was able to actually speak to someone at Comcast who had done TiVo installations before, so she was able to turn on all the programming for me over the phone within 10 minutes.

On a scale of 1-10, I give Comcast a 2, because they should have set everything up when the 2 techs came, and because of all the bouncing around that I had to go through before I was transferred to someone who knew something.


----------



## QZ1

chrishicks said:


> EDIT: call #3 same old story. immediately the question from the CSR is - "what tv do you have?". I tell them its for a Tivo not a tv. then I get a "oh, our cards do not work with the Tivos. we have our own DVR so we do not support our competition. our cards will not work in the Tivos no matter what".


If it weren't so frustating that would be hilarious, 'they don't support their competition', well, it isn't up to them.

If you want to try again, mention that the FCC mandates that they must support 'All CableCard Devices', and Tivo S3 is 'CableLabs Certified'. And, if they don't comply you will file a complaint with the FCC.

But really, if they won't listen, you should try calling Tivo next, like the other person said.


----------



## dschargel

My CableCard experience in Portland, OR...

Appointment was set for 2-4pm range this afternoon. Tech showed at 12 noon saying that he wanted to give the installation extra time because of what he "heard about these installations." When I asked him if he (or anyone he knew) did one he said that with 60 install techs in Portland region, only 2 had and they both passed on doing mine! I asked him how many cards he brought and he showed me 2 and said "I hope this does it!" I did not have a good feeling about it.

He immediately found outside problems and corrected some (termination to house) cabling so as to boost my signal. Interestingly, after all is done, my ping and download speeds have improved. NICE!

Card One went smoothly and, after (1) waiting for MMI screen, (2) tech phoning in the host/data info, and (3) seeing Connected:yes, EnabledByCP:yes, and Auth:SUBSCRIBED in Conditional Access screen, all was good. Card Two went just as smooth - these 3 major steps took 6 minutes to complete.

After he was done, we were both incredulous that it was finished. I checked HD channels and premium channels on both tuners and there were smiles all around! In the end, he was out of here before his 2 p.m. appointment time!

It doesn't have to be all bad; I guess I'm one of the lucky ones.

My tip: patience. When the card goes in, just wait for the MMI screen (took 2 minutes on first card and 1 minute with second card. Don't click around, just be patient. When they call in with the host/data info, just wait for the updates to happen. Don't panic when nothing shows up when testing channels, just be patient. Wait it out.

My final pricing (without the bill in-hand): First card free, second card $1.50 monthly, $15.99 installation. No $5.00 HD fee. Thanks to all the postings here, I was prepared for what should happen, what error messages would show, and what to watch out for. Thanks all.

David


----------



## John Cavanaugh

dschargel said:


> My CableCard experience in Portland, OR...
> 
> Appointment was set for 2-4pm range this afternoon. Tech showed at 12 noon saying that he wanted to give the installation extra time because of what he "heard about these installations." When I asked him if he (or anyone he knew) did one he said that with 60 install techs in Portland region, only 2 had and they both passed on doing mine! I asked him how many cards he brought and he showed me 2 and said "I hope this does it!" I did not have a good feeling about it.
> 
> He immediately found outside problems and corrected some (termination to house) cabling so as to boost my signal. Interestingly, after all is done, my ping and download speeds have improved. NICE!
> 
> Card One went smoothly and, after (1) waiting for MMI screen, (2) tech phoning in the host/data info, and (3) seeing Connected:yes, EnabledByCP:yes, and Auth:SUBSCRIBED in Conditional Access screen, all was good. Card Two went just as smooth - these 3 major steps took 6 minutes to complete.
> 
> After he was done, we were both incredulous that it was finished. I checked HD channels and premium channels on both tuners and there were smiles all around! In the end, he was out of here before his 2 p.m. appointment time!
> 
> It doesn't have to be all bad; I guess I'm one of the lucky ones.
> 
> My tip: patience. When the card goes in, just wait for the MMI screen (took 2 minutes on first card and 1 minute with second card. Don't click around, just be patient. When they call in with the host/data info, just wait for the updates to happen. Don't panic when nothing shows up when testing channels, just be patient. Wait it out.
> 
> My final pricing (without the bill in-hand): First card free, second card $1.50 monthly, $15.99 installation. No $5.00 HD fee. Thanks to all the postings here, I was prepared for what should happen, what error messages would show, and what to watch out for. Thanks all.
> 
> David


I'm in Hillsboro Oregon and have my cable card appointment scheduled for 10-12 tomorrow morning.

I've called to confirm and made sure they know it's a Tivo Series 3 and that I want two cable cards.

Hoping for the best.


----------



## Gregor

QZ1 said:


> If it weren't so frustating that would be hilarious, 'they don't support their competition', well, it isn't up to them.
> 
> If you want to try again, mention that the FCC mandates that they must support 'All CableCard Devices', and Tivo S3 is 'CableLabs Certified'. And, if they don't comply you will file a complaint with the FCC.
> 
> But really, if they won't listen, you should try calling Tivo next, like the other person said.


I would skip the comments about FCC mandate. It got me nowhere and just put them on the defensive.

If you can, visit your local cable office and discuss the installation with them personally. I got a lot further with a 20 minute conversation in their office than in a couple hours over the phone.

You can take this document along, which may help.

http://www.cablelabs.com/udcp/downloads/OC_PNP.pdf

You can also call Tivo and they can call on your behalf. When I asked Tivo to do this, they wanted the local phone number for Comcast, which is unlisted here, that was my cue to go visit the local Comcast office.


----------



## bicker

cluemeister said:


> Friday AM comes, the phone rings at the time the rep is supposed to arrive. "We don't have cards here, it's going to take up to two weeks to get them in. We'll reschedule. Call 800-comcast with any questions"


Meanwhile, your 30-day money-back guarantee return period is ticking away.


----------



## bicker

Warlord46 said:


> Here's what the Act says. It's clear enough that you don't need to be a lawyer to understand its consumer-friendly intent:


Famous last words. I doubt there has ever been a regulation for which different parties read their own positive slant into the written word. It's still just a matter of you wishing it is in the consumer's favor, when in reality, it almost surely isn't, especially given today's environment, and the trending for the future.

What's interesting is that you've really not even said explicitly what you feel Comcast is violating in the Section. You might want to clearly explain that, just for completeness. It's all fine and good to wave the regulation around and claim a grievance, but without explicitly saying, "They are doing XXX, and the law says not-XXX," then you're not doing much more than just your standard breast-beating.


----------



## lleibeck

I live in Jacksonville Florida, Comcast told me the cards would not work in TIVO and why would they offer that feature when they offer a DVR.

Called TIVO support who provided me enough info to tell Comcast how to make it work. Took four calls and one service call to make it work.

No charge for cards.


----------



## Warlord46

bicker said:


> It's still just a matter of you wishing it is in the consumer's favor, when in reality, it almost surely isn't ... What's interesting is that you've really not even said explicitly what you feel Comcast is violating in the Section.


I quoted the Act in a prior post so that others could read it for themselves and form their own opinions, rather than relying on your legal opinion or mine as to whether Comcast is in compliance. I have also explicitly explained in detail what in my opinion are the predatory pricing practices of Comcast apparently designed to put Tivo out of business and deny S3 users an alternative to Comcast's STBs. I refer you to my earlier posts and those of many others in this thread, as well as those of Justin Thyme in the "Cable Cards going away?" thread, which addresses some of these issues on a more technical basis.



bicker said:


> you're not doing much more than just your standard breast-beating.


Personal attacks on posters to this forum are always uncalled for, and do not strengthen your arguments in support of Comcast on these issues.


----------



## broken TiVo

lleibeck said:


> I live in Jacksonville Florida, Comcast told me the cards would not work in TIVO and why would they offer that feature when they offer a DVR.
> 
> Called TIVO support who provided me enough info to tell Comcast how to make it work. Took four calls and one service call to make it work.
> 
> No charge for cards.


Hmm, quite the disparity in pricing. I am moving to Orange Park and have my install set up for the 11th of Jan. My cards will be 6.50 a piece. Once I actually arrive I hope to talk them in to a more realistic price.

Lon


----------



## djnewlin

I just got my December 28th, 2006 bill in my email today. Curious to see if they finally got the CableCard billing correct, I immediately logged in to see my .pdf of this month's bill.

It was wrong again - they had charged me $5.99 for my 2nd - 6th CC (I have three S3 boxes), for a grand total of $29.95 for January 5th - February 4th. I called, and after waiting on hold with one CSR was transferred to another (more helpful) CSR. She understood that I had three S3 TiVo DVRs, each with 2 CCs. She put me on hold for a few minutes while she investigated...

While on hold, I looked at page 4 of the 12/28/2006 bill and noticed the following wording under EQUIPMENT, for the CableCARD fees:
"CableCARD (First card in device).................. $0.00"
"CableCARD (Additional card in same device)... $1.50"

Also, under DIGITAL SERVICES (per month):
"Digital Additional Outlet Service......................$5.99"

So here is what the CSR came back with:

First TiVo box/outlet is free
First CC in first TiVo is free
Second CC in first TiVo is $1.50.
*Total for first TiVo S3 = $1.50*

Second TiVo S3 box/outlet is $5.99
First CC in second S3 is free
Second CC in second S3 is $1.50
*Total for second TiVo S3 = $7.49*

*Third TiVo S3 is same as second S3 = $7.49*

*Grand TOTAL = $16.48*

This is better than the $29.95 I was being charged, but not the $7.50 I thought I was going to be charged for 6 CCs, with the first CC free (i.e., 5 x $1.50).

Comments?

Regards,

Doug


----------



## bicker

Warlord46 said:


> I have also explicitly explained in detail what in my opinion are the predatory pricing practices of Comcast


What sentence in the regulation prohibits the type of pricing, specifically? It seems to me that you just don't like the fact that their pricing costs more than you want consumers to pay. The regulation itself doesn't prohibit what they're doing.



Warlord46 said:


> Personal attacks on posters to this forum are always uncalled for, and do not strengthen your arguments in support of Comcast on these issues.


I agree completely. Let's hope we can work together to ensure that no one degrades this discussion with personal attacks. :up:


----------



## 1283

djnewlin said:


> This is better than the $29.95 I was being charged, but not the $7.50 I thought I was going to be charged for 6 CCs, with the first CC free (i.e., 5 x $1.50).
> 
> Comments?


$16.48 is correct. Your additional outlet fee is $1 lower than my area.


----------



## CrispyCritter

djnewlin said:


> This is better than the $29.95 I was being charged, but not the $7.50 I thought I was going to be charged for 6 CCs, with the first CC free (i.e., 5 x $1.50).
> 
> Comments?


To be honest, it looks reasonable to me. The cable companies are going to "get" a lot of people with their "digital additional output" charges over the next few years. It's something they tried to do for analog many years back, but eventually had to give up when it became easy to evade. But now they can just keep track of decryption devices. Locally, it's $9.95 per additional output, and I've still got 4 TVs on analog service. I dread the day when they drop analog!


----------



## Warlord46

bicker said:


> It seems to me that you just don't like the fact that their pricing costs more than you want consumers to pay.


My complaint is not how much Comcast charges, it is that Comcast charges me more for 2 DVR service using S3s than if I rented 2 Comcast DVRs.



bicker said:


> The regulation itself doesn't prohibit what they're doing.


Again, rather than relying upon your legal opinion or mine as to what the Act requires and whether Comcast is violating it, I refer you and other readers to the language of the Act I quoted previously, and to the facts as reported by me and others on this forum as to Comcast's pricing practices. Your opinion favoring Comcast, and mine in contrast which is opposed to Comcast's anti-S3 and predatory pricing practices, are clear. I think you are clearly wrong, perhaps because you work for Comcast for all I know, but I am but one voice, as are you. Allow other readers to form their own opinions as to whether your interpretation of the law and Comcast's practices makes any sense.


----------



## QZ1

I recently got the Comcast 2007 prices/services list, it takes effect on the January bill and for changes made starting Jan. 1.

What I want to do is buy an S3 and a new secondary TV. 
I know the minimal CC fees.

*I need to know the Mirroring / A/O Fees, so I chose what services are worth mirroring, and then decide if the S3 and TV are worth it for the secondary room.

*_Please look at your 200*7* Prices/Services List, (not your last bill), and see if these items exist anymore._

*Whole House Premium Access
Digital Classic/Plus A/O
CC/DVR/STB installation
HD Box* (just for my info.)

*_If so, how much are they? 
*And, please note your system._

They aren't on my list, but I think one or more of these items still exist.
I realize the local prices could be slightly different.


----------



## JTYoung1

Warlord46 said:


> Where do you live? It seems to make a big difference in billing practices.


Jacksonville, FL

Sorry, I thought I had put that information in my profile. It's fixed now.


----------



## jcapple

Oakland, CA

Installation: FREE
CableCARD1: no charge
CableCARD2: $1.50

Monthly fee: $1.50.

Caveat - credit to our monthly bill $104 (our silver digital total), because the tech was . . . wait for it . . . eight hours late. 

I have never, ever had them even make within 3 hours of their designated window. I plan ahead to ask for specific credits.

The person I got the original quote from was great - she didn't try to sell me on their stuff at all once she knew why I needed the cablecards. 

The fifth time I called about the "lateness" I got someone (another "she" just as an fyi) who actually took it seriously, got me the credit, went after scheduling supervisors and called me back with status twice.

The cards took two tries. First very smooth and fast. Second, didn't work, replaced it, could get some channels, but not others, reinitialized - good as gold.


----------



## John Cavanaugh

Hillsboro, OR (outside Portland)

Installation: $16.99
CableCARD1: no charge
CableCARD2: $1.50/month

Summary

After 3 hours with a Comcast tech and his supervisor, 7 different cable cards and ~45 minutes on the phone with Tivo customer support the end result is that I have a replacement Tivo being sent from Kentucky (3-5 days UPS) and a direct phone number of a Comcast supervisor to call when the new Tivo gets here so we can try again.

Questions:

First, has anyone else had problems with audio (cracks and pops) on their Series 3? I seemed to start having the problems when we started using the cablecards. We tried different cable/component configurations (Tivo HDMI into TV, Tivo RCA into receiver) and still continued to have the problems. Tivo customer support couldn't tell me definitively if there could be a connection between cable cards and audio problems. Because of this issue and all of the cable card problems, Tivo is shipping me a new Tivo to try.

Second, does anyone have a guide that would tell me what all of the fields in the Conditional Access screen in the cable card menu mean and what are the fields that have to be populated correctly for things to work?

My first card had:

Connected: Yes EnabledByCP: Yes
Auth: SUBSCRIBED
CA Enable: Possible

and it worked most of the time (but not all) so I think those are the correct settings.

On all of the second cards we tried, we usually got something like:

Connected: Yes EnabledByCP: No
Auth: MISSING_PROGRAM_REKEY (I think)
CA Enable: Not Possible

and when I went to Test Channels, we would alternate between getting no channels and some channels.

One of the problems I was having was that none of the Comcast people knew what these all meant. According to them, if the MMI screen came up correctly and I got channel 127, things were fine. I had to explain to them that I wanted to go through all of my channels (regular cable, expanded cable, premium, HD local and HD premium) and things needed to look good on the Conditional Access screen before I pronounced things good to go.

I'm hoping that there was something wrong with the Tivo that doomed me from the beginning and that the new Tivo will set things right.

I managed to get a few minutes of a bowl game and NGC-HD and it was impressive.


----------



## bill22704

I live in Edmonds WA (just N of Seattle); just called Comcast's 1-800 number to schedule installation of their CableCARDs. I was told (1) that the CableCARD costs $12.95 per month; (2) that a second CableCARD would cost an additional $12.95 per month; and (3) that the Cable CARD gives access to not just digital programming but also HD programs -- i.e. the monthly CableCARD fee includes digital access plus HD programming. I tried to explain that I have a TiVo DVR that has 2 built-in tuners, and that this feature allows me to record two different channels simultaneously -- but that this feature works only when I have 2 CableCARDS. The guy on the other end insisted that I would NOT need a second CableCARD in order to enable features downstream of the cable signal. In frustration, I gave up and told him that I would call him back later, because his information differs so much from my own understanding. I guess I'll follow the advice of some other posters to deal only with our local Comcast office. Sheesh. This shouldn't be so difficult. I wonder how much communication TiVo has actually had with Comcast and other cable providers about their dual-tuner DVR.


----------



## Mike Farrington

Comcast - Carrol County Maryland

Installation: $39 (asked about self-installation; was told it wasn't available)
Card Rental: $1.75/each/month

Was originally quoted $4.75 per card, but once I told her to look for "2 CableCards for non-Comcast DVRs", she found the right billing code.

Was offered an installation date two days away, but that was too soon for me. My S3 hasn't even arrived yet. So I pushed them back a week.

Overall, a very positive experience on the phone, even if she did disappear often (presumably to ask around). She never once requested the model number of the device into which the cable cards were to be inserted. I offered the model number, but she said they don't need it. I took the earliest window (10am-noon) on the day of installation -- just in case they have problems.

In the end, she said my monthly bill was going up $5 and some change. Not sure what else was causing it, perhaps the addition of some HD fee or an outlet fee. I wanted to keep this call nice and simple and didn't mention that I'd be returning equipment.

Lets hope the install goes as smoothly as phone call. I doubt it will though, as I've been having signal strength issues recently with my cable.

-Mike


----------



## aaronwt

I wish Comcast only charged me $1.75 per card here in Prince William County. They are charging me $4.95 and everyone I've talked to tells me that price.


----------



## SC0TLANDF0REVER

aaronwt said:


> I wish Comcast only charged me $1.75 per card here in Prince William County. They are charging me $4.95 and everyone I've talked to tells me that price.


Would you mind giving an itemized billing rundown?
My S3 arrives on Thursday.
I'm in NoVa as well and curious to know the details.


----------



## aaronwt

I just got my first bill and it's alittle confusing since there are multiple partial months listed.
But they do list the digital package at $29.95 which is the deal I got for 12 months that includes Showtime and HBO channels. They have a $19.80 charge for Digital Service which is supposed to be for the four cable cards I have. If I can get the cable cards for less that would be great. I'llbe adding two more trhis weekend and hopefully they will get the CC working properly and decypting the encrypted channels.


----------



## MPeter

In Haverhill, Massachusetts ('burb of Boston):

First CableCard - Free
Each additional - $2.50/ea per month

For the 2 cards install was quoted at $30.05 (no self installation available yet). 

I was able to get the installation fee waived as I decided to upgrade my Comcast package during the same tech visit. 

Now just crossing my fingers that the tech will know how to get the cards working in the Series 3!


----------



## Warlord46

bill22704 said:


> I wonder how much communication TiVo has actually had with Comcast and other cable providers about their dual-tuner DVR.


Comcast views Tivo as their competition. Cable cards make it possible for Tivo to compete. If you were a Comcast corporate officer, how much money and effort would you put into training your employees to install cable cards into S3s so as to minimize the problems of persons who chose to buy Tivo S3s rather than renting Comast DVRs? If you were a Comcast employee knowing that Tivo is taking money out of your company's revenues and reducing its profits, how much would you care to do the job of installing cable cards right? If you were a Comcast tech support person, how much would you really care to know about programming the cards correctly, and doing it right the first time? If you were a Comcast employee making posts to this thread, what would you say about which company was responsible for this mess - Comcast or Tivo?

Most of these questions answer themselves. It's a wonder that any of us have been able to overcome the obstacles Comcast throws our way. And that's before you get Comcast's punitive bill for cable boxes you don't have or need. If you persist, though, you are rewarded with a vastly superior DVR product. Generally, the products of any monopoly are lousy, and Comcast is no exception.

This coming July the FCC is going to make Comcast start using cable cards in its own boxes. That should greatly improve the situation, as Comcast will then be competing with any company that can provide a box that uses cable cards. Comcast is fighting the FCC to put that deadline off, or eliminate it, for very obvious reasons. Let's all hope the FCC sticks to its guns.


----------



## hdtvoice

A contractor for Comcast (south jersey) came to my house yesterday to do the cablecard install.

I already had one cablecard installed in my tv, so he brought 2 more.

He Was Clueless... But he said he never did a cablecard install.

Anyways, we did cablecard port 1 first and all the channels came in after 10 minutes.

CableCard 2 seemed to work as well, but last night i noticed some of the channels still werent showing up (espnhd, showtime hd), but some hd channels were.

I guess I should call comcast and tell them to re-zap the second cablecard?


----------



## Adam1115

Warlord46 said:


> Comcast views Tivo as their competition. Cable cards make it possible for Tivo to compete. If you were a Comcast corporate officer, how much money and effort would you put into training your employees to install cable cards into S3s so as to minimize the problems of persons who chose to buy Tivo S3s rather than renting Comast DVRs? If you were a Comcast employee knowing that Tivo is taking money out of your company's revenues and reducing its profits, how much would you care to do the job of installing cable cards right? If you were a Comcast tech support person, how much would you really care to know about programming the cards correctly, and doing it right the first time? If you were a Comcast employee making posts to this thread, what would you say about which company was responsible for this mess - Comcast or Tivo?


No they *DON'T* view TiVo as a competitor... TiVo and Comcast are PARTNERS, with TiVo actively developing TiVo software for Comcast DVR's!!

You could argue, maybe, that they view the Series3 as competitive, but they'd have to be morons to not realize that while they _might_ be missing out on some revenue from PPV's, they are certainly benefiting far beyond that from all the people leaving Satellite and switching to cable to use their brand new TiVo....

I think the problems with cablecards are far less strategic. I think Comcast employees just aren't very bright...

I mean try discussing cable internet problems or the fact that they shouldn't charge you a service call to replace a cable modem that you are renting from them that is DOA...


----------



## Warlord46

Adam1115 said:


> No they *DON'T* view TiVo as a competitor...


Your emphasis makes it seem as though you are very sure you are right, but I don't think you've had the opportunity to read the filings of Tivo and the Cable Companies before the FCC. Currently, they are battling over the FCC's July 07 deadline for Comcast (and other cablecos) to start using cable cards in its own boxes. Both Tivo and the CableCompanies, and the FCC itself, recognize them as competitors. Tivo and the Cable Companies are battling furiously, with Comcast among other cablecos trying to delay or eliminate that deadline requirement, and Tivo fighting for it. Partners don't act like that. But don't take my word for it. Read their own written statements.

When that battle is done, and the winner declared, both Tivo and Comast will have a financial interest in working together, with the loser salvaging something from the winner. You can call them partners then. But now, they are in mortal combat. Tivo will survive and thrive if it prevails, and Comcast's revenues will go down. If Tivo loses, Comcast's revenue is secure, and may well cause Tivo to go out of business.

A similar scenario occurred with telephones and the AT&T monopoly a generation ago. Inferior phones and high charges were the result of AT&T's monopoly, until competitors were allowed to sell telephones and compete with the telcos for in-house equipment (at much higher quality and features, and much lower price). AT&T fought it, naturally, but the consumer won. Hopefully, the same scenario will play out with the cableco industry.


----------



## ewilts

hdtvoice said:


> Anyways, we did cablecard port 1 first and all the channels came in after 10 minutes.
> 
> CableCard 2 seemed to work as well, but last night i noticed some of the channels still werent showing up (espnhd, showtime hd), but some hd channels were.
> 
> I guess I should call comcast and tell them to re-zap the second cablecard?


Two things: first, get them to verify that you really have both CableCards properly added to your account. second, have them send a "hit" to the cards. You're probably getting the unencrypted HD channels (the locals and possibly PBS) but not the encrypted ones, which ESPN HD and Showtime HD usually are.

I had a similar problem and after they cleaned up their end, everything was (and still is) fine.

.../Ed


----------



## arlingtonian

I had Comcast come out to install 2 CC's into a Series 3 right before the New Year (and all the good Bowl games.) The installers came about halfway through their 2 hour window and were knowledgable about the S3, but issued a disclaimer right away that the Cable Card process is hit or miss.



I watched them insert and gather info from the cards ( 5 minutes)

They then called the head-end for activation (they were on hold for about 25-30 minutes)

I went out to smoke a cigarette, and upon return was greeted with a fully functioning S3 and all the High Def glory I dreamed of.

Done in about 40-45 minutes.

Later I reconfigured my entertainment system and the Cable Cards didn't work as before. From this forum, I figured they needed to be re-hit. This was late at night, and I called Comcast to do it. Long story short, they CSR's/Techs did not rehit the cards, and scheduled me for a service visit right away.

The new techs were capable, not as smooth as the first, but had me rolling in 30 minutes, after spending 20 minutes on hold.

Everything now is Great! No issues whatsoever.

If the cards are good, and the head-end cooperates, this is as simple and as quick as can be. While little comfort to those who have had problems, know that the S3 with Cable Cards can work beautifully, and go a long way to easing clutter.


----------



## Speeden71

Help. I am in cablecard hell!!!! I scheduled an HD upgrade(Comcast HD settop-no DVR plus 2 cablecards for my Series 3 Tivo for Dec 27. One hour before arrival I get a call. "Uh, we don't have any cablecards right now, do you still want us to bring the HD settop?" I asked why did they schedule the appointment if they didn't have any cable cards? "Well, they[whoever they is?] didn't know we were out. We had a big run because of Christmas." So I told them to bring the settop box and reschedule the cablecard delivery and not charge me for 2 visits. Reschedule was today, Jan 3. Installer could not get through to get the cards authorized. Decided to leave. Said he "would keep trying" while on the rest of his calls. Yeah right. I had to go to work. Cards are still not authorized. I guess I will have to fight the battle when I get home from work. This is Atlanta Comcast. They are awful.


----------



## Adam1115

Warlord46 said:


> Your emphasis makes it seem as though you are very sure you are right, but I don't think you've had the opportunity to read the filings of Tivo and the Cable Companies before the FCC. Currently, they are battling over the FCC's July 07 deadline for Comcast (and other cablecos) to start using cable cards in its own boxes. Both Tivo and the CableCompanies, and the FCC itself, recognize them as competitors. Tivo and the Cable Companies are battling furiously, with Comcast among other cablecos trying to delay or eliminate that deadline requirement, and Tivo fighting for it. Partners don't act like that. But don't take my word for it. Read their own written statements.


So maybe they disagree on that particular point. Maybe Comcast would prefer TiVo not to making the Series3. They don't have to be best pals, but they ARE partners whether you think so or not. Comcast is paying TiVo to develop software. Do you hire your bitter competitor to write code for your product in business? Does that make sense?


----------



## oysterhead

Oakland, CA

Comcast guy came yesterday...on time...brought 4 cards just in case...he read through the Tivo instructions even though he had done one before...installed the cards with no problem. All channels come in great. No issues!

Niiiiiiiiiiiiice, I'm part of the S3 crowd now!


----------



## DeathRider

Adam1115 said:


> So maybe they disagree on that particular point. Maybe Comcast would prefer TiVo not to making the Series3. They don't have to be best pals, but they ARE partners whether you think so or not. Comcast is paying TiVo to develop software. Do you hire your bitter competitor to write code for your product in business? Does that make sense?


Why not, if they have a superior product?

If the cablecos win, then they can still put theTiVo software in their DVRs and possbly kill future sales of TiVos by offering the "same" service/quality through them. Or they can just "stop" development and pay TiVo for services rendered...

If they lose, then they are further along towards competitiveness than if they sat on the sidelines. They would have a far better competitive product than before.

We want the cable cos to lose, so even if a customer gets a DVR from the cable co, iVo is still getting revenue. And with better competition, might be better TiVo pricing (and TiVo wouldn't have to dump so much money into the legal fees).

Didn't Microsoft purchase a portion of Apple afew years back? Does that make sense?


----------



## btwyx

DeathRider said:


> Didn't Microsoft purchase a portion of Apple afew years back? Does that make sense?


They did. MicroSoft's Apple software business is very profitable for them. They're competitors in the OS market, but that competition saved them fom anti-trust lawsuits. MicroSoft has sound business reasons for wanting Apple as a competitor.


----------



## SC0TLANDF0REVER

So I just got off the phone w/ Comcast to schedule the truck roll for the CCs.

Apparently, they are merging with Adelphia in the NoVa area where I reside and the CCC was an Adelphia rep - but he could 'take care of Comcast customers'.
So after the 15 minute hold, the painful experience of having him trying to find my account, and him digging around for the 'upgrade' to CCs, he says that they are not avail in my area.

He suggested I go to my local office. Since I need to pay the bill, I'll do just that, and see what happens. Funny, another Reston resident had no issues...

My luck I guess. Or am I missing the 'secret squirrel password' to get what I need? Any Local NoVa Comcast cutomers have similar difficulty? Can anyone suggest the next step(s)?

Ok, I'm gonna start reading this 56 page thread from start to finish... BBL.


----------



## Warlord46

Adam1115 said:


> They don't have to be best pals, but they ARE partners whether you think so or not. Comcast is paying TiVo to develop software.


The word "partners" can mean entirely different things to different people, I suppose. Dictionary.com defines partner to be "a contributor of capital in a business or a joint venture, usually sharing its risks and profits." So that's a pretty strong word to describe the business relationship between Tivo and Comcast, at least as the word is generally understood. Again, as in your last message, your emphasis indicates you are quite certain of the depth of Tivo and Comcast's relationship, despite the war they are fighting at the FCC. The US bought titanium from the USSR during the Cold War, but that did not make them partners if you ask most people. You are entitled to your own definition, of course.

Do you have any documentary evidence to show Tivo and Comcast are sharing profits? Or that at least rebuts the documents available at the FCC that say they are enemies? My guess is that you do not. As far as the future of the industry and customer choice, in my opinion the proposed interface licensing plan is small potatoes compared to the economic impact of the watershed battle now pending at the FCC.


----------



## bguzik

It is documented and well known that TiVo and Comcast are jointly developing a TiVo based interface for Comcast's Motorola and Scientific Atlanta Set-Top boxes. This is scheduled for release sometime in Q1 2007 in certain markets.

So, I would venture to say that would make them partners. However, CableCards are a different thing altogether. All of the MSOs have made no bones about the fact that they absolutely hate CC and would not deploy them unless forced to do so by the FCC.

Be that as it may, my new TiVo Series 3 is working just fine now in SW PA former Adelphia (now Comcast) market. There was however much "pain" in the installation.

Everyone here should keep in mind that "Provisioning" and "Billing" are two completely different "computer" systems. The actual "Provisioning" computer systems are ONLY allowed to be accessed by MSO System administrative personnel. All other employees must go through the "Billing System" interface. This is were most of the problems lie. If the correct codes are not entered in the "Billing System", that system can never correctly inform the actual Provisioning Servers of what you're authorized to receive. In addition, if there is a "disconnect" between the Billing platform and the Provisioning Servers, it doesn't matter HOW correct your entries look in the "Billing" screens. Until the actual Provisioning Servers have the correct information, you will be unauthorized.

(And this my friends was exactly MY issue for installation....but no one at Comcast/Adelphia had a clue about this. After several days of "pain", I was finally able to speak to someone who followed my instructions and was able to get the CCs working....unfortunately, I already KNOW my bill is going to be incorrect....which is most likely going to screw up my CCs authorization once they correct...we'll see...)

If I could make one suggestion here for everyone about CC install (Which I'm sure has been mentioned already)....DO NOT, REPEAT DO NOT, let them put all the CCs on your account at once! DO ONE CC at a time, make sure it works, and then move on to add the next card to your account.



Warlord46 said:


> The word "partners" can mean entirely different things to different people, I suppose. Dictionary.com defines partner to be "a contributor of capital in a business or a joint venture, usually sharing its risks and profits." So that's a pretty strong word to describe the business relationship between Tivo and Comcast, at least as the word is generally understood. Again, as in your last message, your emphasis indicates you are quite certain of the depth of Tivo and Comcast's relationship, despite the war they are fighting at the FCC. The US bought titanium from the USSR during the Cold War, but that did not make them partners if you ask most people. You are entitled to your own definition, of course.
> 
> Do you have any documentary evidence to show Tivo and Comcast are sharing profits? Or that at least rebuts the documents available at the FCC that say they are enemies? My guess is that you do not. As far as the future of the industry and customer choice, in my opinion the proposed interface licensing plan is small potatoes compared to the economic impact of the watershed battle now pending at the FCC.


----------



## PaulS

SC0TLANDF0REVER said:


> So I just got off the phone w/ Comcast to schedule the truck roll for the CCs.
> 
> Apparently, they are merging with Adelphia in the NoVa area where I reside and the CCC was an Adelphia rep - but he could 'take care of Comcast customers'.
> So after the 15 minute hold, the painful experience of having him trying to find my account, and him digging around for the 'upgrade' to CCs, he says that they are not avail in my area.
> 
> He suggested I go to my local office. Since I need to pay the bill, I'll do just that, and see what happens. Funny, another Reston resident had no issues...
> 
> My luck I guess. Or am I missing the 'secret squirrel password' to get what I need? Any Local NoVa Comcast cutomers have similar difficulty? Can anyone suggest the next step(s)?
> 
> Ok, I'm gonna start reading this 56 page thread from start to finish... BBL.


Hmmm... I'm also in an Adelphia->Comcast town in southern NH. Just yesterday, I called 1-800-COMCAST to set up the install for my CC's. It went a little something like this :

CSR : "What can I do for you today?"
me : "I'd like to add a couple of CableCards to my account." 
CSR : "OK. You know that will increase your bill by $3.75/month? There will also be a one-time charge of $16 because we need to come to your home to install them cards."
me : "Yup."
CSR : "Do you want to also schedule the return of your DVR?"
me : "Not yet. Wanna make sure my new DVR works before returning the old one."
CSR: "OK. We'll be there on Tuesday".
me : "OK"

So, I never mentioned TiVo, nor did she. However, she probably knew it, since she asked me if I wanted to return my SA 8300 POS.


----------



## danitaz

We were supposed to get our cable installed last Friday (we've been on Dish Network), but due to the storms in Denver they rescheduled for yesterday. While I didn't have things working properly by the time the tech left last night, I did have a tech get everything working for me over the phone this a.m. Last night all we were getting was unscrambled channels through the cards, and the operator at the office said that we were like 250 in the queue for hits, and the cable guy had to leave. He said that if things weren't working by morning to phone the office and someone there would either help me over the phone or set up a service call if it wouldn't work! Within about 15 minutes over the phone we got both cable cards working, and I'm set to go.

I would say that Comcast was very accommodating here in the Denver area. While the cable installer misread the order and didn't have the proper cards with him when he arrived (15 minutes early I might add) , the CO is about 10 miles from here, and he ran back and got them. Then he said that our signal was really bad and needed a house amp, but that he didn't have one on the truck and would setup another call for someone to come back. However, we weren't getting any signal to the cable cards so he called the CO and someone brought out the necessary equipment for the amplification. He knew to only set up one card at a time, but I think he got overanxious because he was running very late by then, and put the second card in after he saw that we could get the local HD channels, and didn't wait for the premium channels because the guy at the office said it might take 3 hours to clear the hit backlog! He was here about 3-1/2 hours, and had to leave, and I'm the patient type, so I didn't fuss too much about that. This morning I popped the second card out, a new tech and I got the first card working over the phone, I put the second card back in and boom, it was all perfect  Reading about things like this on these boards helped tremendously in that, and knowing what to do from this side made the fix quite painless.

Maybe I was naive in being so confident that things would get worked out early this a.m., but hey, they did! So, I'm happy  - Now all I have to do is phone Dish Network and cancel our service with them!

Danita


----------



## nlowhor

I'm trying to justify the purchase of a S3 by a decrease in my monthly cable bill. I'm currently using a Comcast DVR(6412, iGuide) in Montgomery Co., MD. I also have internet with Comcast.

I checked with them about cablecards and was told that the first would be free and the second $1.50. However, I didn't manage to get any good information on cheaper packages that I could get after ditching their DVR.

If I just want basically the standard cable channels, HD channels(including ESPN, TNT, etc), the sports pack, and internet, what should I expect to be charged? Also, what package should I ask about?(Extended Basic, Digital Classic?)

I'm heading over to the Comcast office later to find out more. Just need some info going in.

Thanks!


----------



## CrispyCritter

nlowhor said:


> I'm trying to justify the purchase of a S3 by a decrease in my monthly cable bill. I'm currently using a Comcast DVR(6412, iGuide) in Montgomery Co., MD. I also have internet with Comcast.
> I'm heading over to the Comcast office later to find out more. Just need some info going in.


Comcast Montgomery County MD prices and packages


----------



## bobharp

No charge so far for cable cards with Comcast in Montgomery County plus I have $40 in credit due to botched service calls.


----------



## nlowhor

Thanks for the link to the price list! There's nothing anywhere near that helpful on their website.

So let me see if I understand this correctly. I currently have the following:

VIP package: 99.95
HDTV converter: 5.00
DVR: 9.95
Sports Pack: 5.00

If I were to get a S3 and use 2 cablecards, I would only need the following to get all the same channels except for those between 100-200:

Basic and Preferred: 53.65
2 Cablecards: 1.50
Internet: 42.95
Sports Pack: 5.00

This setup would still get all the HD channels except the premium movie networks?

Thanks again for the help.


----------



## Adam1115

Warlord46 said:


> Do you have any documentary evidence to show Tivo and Comcast are sharing profits? Or that at least rebuts the documents available at the FCC that say they are enemies? My guess is that you do not.


 

What, do you think they are just doing it for fun? Of course they both expect to make a profit...?

I guess I didn't contemplate that these companies might just be bored and wanted to develop a new software platform for free....


----------



## MPeter

It took 4 hours and 3 Comcast techs (contractors, actually), but my S3 is finally up and running with the CableCards. 

They kept getting the "Acquiring Channels" screen with the CableCards, and numerous hits to the cards didn't resolve it. First tech didn't have a signal meter so he couldn't check the quality of the line. He was convinced it was my surge protector which the RG-6 was feeding through. Nope, didn't fix it. Ran a new line to the room from the basement. That didn't do it. Replaced the splitter. Had me do the Guided Setup again (another wasted 30 minutes). He finally gave up and his supervisor came by with another tech who had seen the S3 before. 

The 3rd tech had a signal meter. Couldn't get a good reading so he went to the box outside and BINGO... there was a trap on the line. For some reason the 1st tech ignored it. After removing that and having the CableCards hit again the channels worked fine. 

Man... I knew it might be tough getting a Comcast tech that knew anything about the S3, but they just made it hard on themselves by not having the signal meter to check the line at the start of the visit.


----------



## danitaz

I guess I'm really not "finished" yet after all - everything works EXCEPT the HDTV channels above my local channels. I.e., HBOHD works, and all of the Denver HD channels work, but Discovery, INHD, etc. do not. Grumble, grumble <g>.

Danita


----------



## nlowhor

I checked with Comcast today and was told that there would be no charge for cablecards. However, they said that I would need digital service at some level to get any HD channels beyond the locals. Can anyone verify if this is true?

Thanks!


----------



## 1283

nlowhor said:


> I checked with Comcast today and was told that there would be no charge for cablecards. However, they said that I would need digital service at some level to get any HD channels beyond the locals. Can anyone verify if this is true?
> 
> Thanks!


Most likely the local HD channels are not encrypted, so you should receive them. Whether those channels are officially included in your service or not depends on your Comcast area.


----------



## Adam1115

nlowhor said:


> I checked with Comcast today and was told that there would be no charge for cablecards. However, they said that I would need digital service at some level to get any HD channels beyond the locals. Can anyone verify if this is true?
> 
> Thanks!


Beyond locals? Hmm, some have reported being able to pay the fee for the HD channels, Comcast doesn't seem to give a straight answer...


----------



## Tropic

I am going through hell to get the correct price from Comcast. Can somebody please verify that the only additional price I should be paying is $1.50 for the additional CC? I am being charged nothing for the CC but an $8.95 "outlet fee" for having two digital outlets. I have tried for more than 2 hours to explain to them that their pricing that came in the mail recently as well as the person on the phone that scheduled the CC appointment said that there is no $8.95 fee for the Tivo. I am on Comcast in Chester County, PA.

Thanks


----------



## Speeden71

Speeden71 said:


> Help. I am in cablecard hell!!!! I scheduled an HD upgrade(Comcast HD settop-no DVR plus 2 cablecards for my Series 3 Tivo for Dec 27. One hour before arrival I get a call. "Uh, we don't have any cablecards right now, do you still want us to bring the HD settop?" I asked why did they schedule the appointment if they didn't have any cable cards? "Well, they[whoever they is?] didn't know we were out. We had a big run because of Christmas." So I told them to bring the settop box and reschedule the cablecard delivery and not charge me for 2 visits. Reschedule was today, Jan 3. Installer could not get through to get the cards authorized. Decided to leave. Said he "would keep trying" while on the rest of his calls. Yeah right. I had to go to work. Cards are still not authorized. I guess I will have to fight the battle when I get home from work. This is Atlanta Comcast. They are awful.


3 days later - AND NOW, THE REST OF THE STORY..................
When I got home that night and checked things out only the card in slot 2 was authorized. Damn. Now I had to enter into Comcast world and attempt to get the other card authorized. First call at 10:20pm, was almost funny if not so pathetic. Get through pretty quick. I tell the person, I need 1 cable card authorized because the installer did not stick around along enough to verify it was done. She says what kind of TV is it plugged in to. I said it is not plugged into a TV but into a Series 3 HD Tivo. She says "Tivo?, we don't put cable cards in Tivo's." I explained that Comcast does do that, that the installer did it today and it even says '2 cable cards for Tivo' on the service order. She still insists that "we don't put cable cards in Tivo's. I told her she didn't know what she was talking about. SHE HUNG UP ON ME!!!!! So I call back again. Get another person. She answers politely. I tell her what I need. She says no problem, she has authorized other cards in Tivos. Even waited for someone to go through guided setup before. I say thank you, thank you, thank you. Figured I was home free. Not so fast.................. It took almost 2 hours of repeated attempts to get both cards authorized to my subscription level(just Digital Plus with HD, no premiums) before it worked. We were down to the last try and I had decided if this didn't work I was going to send the Tivo back. Had tried several combinations for attempted authorizations. Card in slot 1 first - okay. Card in slot 2 - partial, then go check slot 1 and that card is now partial. Swapped cards. Verified both cards were good. Comcast had no problem seeing both cards. She probably hit both cards somewhere between 5 and 10 times before we got both authorized. It was baffling. But to her credit, the second Comcast person stuck with me. Finished at 1:15 am.

I ask you out there in forum land, how would a normal joe blow ever be expected to be able to put up this flaky technology????


----------



## Speeden71

It is true. I was OTA only plus basic cable for a few months before getting cable cards. Found Discovery Theater HD at 114.10, but after a few weeks it was gone. Could only find the locals but since I got them OTA, what was the point? Did a complete scan before getting the cable cards, but could not find any of the other HD's. Pretty sure they are encrypted.


----------



## Mike Farrington

Tropic said:


> I am going through hell to get the correct price from Comcast. Can somebody please verify that the only additional price I should be paying is $1.50 for the additional CC? I am being charged nothing for the CC but an $8.95 "outlet fee" for having two digital outlets. I have tried for more than 2 hours to explain to them that their pricing that came in the mail recently as well as the person on the phone that scheduled the CC appointment said that there is no $8.95 fee for the Tivo. I am on Comcast in Chester County, PA.


I hate "outlet" fees. I never had those until I moved to my new location. Anyway, try telling them that even though your device uses two cable cards, there it only uses one outlet. Perhaps have the installer make note of it when he arrives.


----------



## SC0TLANDF0REVER

I intended to go to the local Comcast office to discuss the availability of CCs yesterday. When I left the house, I remembered that they take lunch @ a weird time @ Comcast (2pm-3pm). So I decided to make call #2.

I got Derrick on the phone after what seemed to be a one minute wait. I let him know that I was calling to check the availability of CCs. He checked my acct, then the convo went like this.

"yeah they're available... "How many do you need?"
"I"ll take two please."
"Is this for one TV r for the new TiVo?"
"New TiVo"
"What time would you be available for the install?"
"I'm open from now till Sunday"
"How about tomorrow - we have 8-11, 11-2, 2-5"
"11-2 please"
"No problem, let me note your account so that the installer brings two and knows it's for the new S2 TiVo"

I'm now waiting on the Cable Guy to show up - meanwhile I'll watch SW III RoTS in HBOHD. Here's to crossing fingers.

Anyone have any hints how to handle the situation once the Cable Guy gets here?
Hopefully, he'll follow the TiVo instructions to the letter.

Edit:
Oh, and they guy said that there would be no charge for the CCs.
I'm already on the 'digital' tier as well as have the HD package.
Dunno if that matters.

Edit #2: 3:00 and still no Cable Guy or call.


----------



## Adam1115

Speeden71 said:


> I ask you out there in forum land, how would a normal joe blow ever be expected to be able to put up this flaky technology????


Well, Dish and DirecTV based their entire business on taking customers who were fed up with crappy cable companies, and now here we are... trying to use cable and it sucks.

The cable companies are definitely a hurdle for TiVo.

Personally I haven't put cablecards in my TiVo. I just don't have the brainpower to deal with Comcast, and OTA looks so great.


----------



## Dennis Wilkinson

I got revised pricing effective 3/1/2007 for my area in my latest bill. It shows no charge for a CableCARD, and a $1.50 charge for "CableCARD (additional cards, same device)". What they don't indicate is a price for an additional CableCARD in a different device, unless that's just included in the outlet charge (which also went up.)


----------



## spamdragon

Wow, never had that happen before. 

I just called the 800 number to upgrade to digital for the HD Tivo and I got put into the sales queue and then heard a very nice message from the recording lady telling me that I was important and that they were sorry they were too busy to take my call... and then I was disconnected. For a sales call!?? 

Nice.


----------



## ewilts

Tropic said:


> I am going through hell to get the correct price from Comcast. Can somebody please verify that the only additional price I should be paying is $1.50 for the additional CC? I am being charged nothing for the CC but an $8.95 "outlet fee" for having two digital outlets. I have tried for more than 2 hours to explain to them that their pricing that came in the mail recently as well as the person on the phone that scheduled the CC appointment said that there is no $8.95 fee for the Tivo. I am on Comcast in Chester County, PA.
> Thanks


Simply call their *billing* department and cancel the 2nd outlet. There's nothing to return so the item should drop from your bill. If somehow one of your CableCards gets deactivated, call the *service* number and tell them the CableCard doesn't work. That's what I've done in the past and it's worked perfectly. My TiVo never got mentioned in any discussions.

.../Ed


----------



## QZ1

I will try to answer a few of the questions raised recently.

There is no HD service per se. 

Basic has HD Locals (No CC required)
Digital Classic has HD variety channels
Digital Plus has Encore HD OnDemand
Premiums have the respective HD Premium

The HD fee is for an HD Box; if they are charging this fee, saying it is to get access to HD channels within those services menioned above, it is incorrect.
(The various HD channels would have to be in separate services in order have separate fees.)

Have them remove the HD line item, and you will still get the HD channels within the services you have.

As for Addtl Outlets, the CC replaces the included box, so a CC is included for no extra fee.
The A/O fee effectively ncludes an equipment rental and service mirroring fee.

In order to get anything above Basic (HD Locals) you will have to choose a Digital A/O.
'Digital Starter A/O' for $4.95 just gets just 'Standard' channels, with no HD channels above 'Basic' HD Locals'. 
So, the choice for HDTVs is 'Digital Classic/Plus A/O', at $8.90.

Previously some correctly got the two CCs in a Tivo for no extra fees, others incorrectly had to pay an A/O fee for the second one.
Now, two CCs in one device is priced at $1.50; have them add the line item 'Two CableCards for a non-Comcast DVR' to get the correct $1.50 price.


----------



## nlowhor

So what I was told is correct?

I would need Basic+Preferred+Digital Classic to get all channels below 100 and all HD channels except the movie networks.

Thanks again.


----------



## QZ1

Yep.

So, I want to get an S3 for an A/O.

Now, I have a question regarding the new prices that just went into effect as of January 1 in many areas.

Looking at our price list, a few items from last year are not there; but 'HD box' has to still exist, as does 'Digital Classic/Plus A/O'.

But, one item, 'Whole House Premium Access' $5, I am not so sure about.
(A CSR told me they weren't familiar with this, but they weren't local.)

Those of you with new prices, that get a Premium, and receive it on all outlets, and had a 'Whole House Premium Access' fee of $5 in '06: 

Did you get a bill that only covers January '07 yet, and if so, is this fee still there?


----------



## CrispyCritter

QZ1,
You should realize that every Comcast franchise out there (seemingly) has a different set of rates and a different set of charges. Nobody who's not in your franchise can tell you whether your charges are correct, and you can't tell anybody else for sure what their charges are - all you can do is tell general trends. (Eg, your dollar figures and titles in your previous message to nlowhor are wrong for his/her area, but the general philosophy of what is charged for is correct, assuming you just had a typo and meant no extra fee for the included box.)


----------



## QZ1

CrispyCritter said:


> QZ1,
> You should realize that every Comcast franchise out there (seemingly) has a different set of rates and a different set of charges. Nobody who's not in your franchise can tell you whether your charges are correct, and you can't tell anybody else for sure what their charges are - all you can do is tell general trends. (Eg, your dollar figures and titles in your previous message to nlowhor are wrong for his/her area, but the general philosophy of what is charged for is correct, assuming you just had a typo and meant no extra fee for the included box.)


Yes, I am aware that every franchise is different, but indeed, as you say, there are trends. 
And as time has gone by, I am noticing that Comcast is seemingly going towards standardizing A/Os/access fees and STB/CC fees, at least in their application.

Furthermore, I have seen the prices are usually the same or at least very close. 
I ask for others' application of fees, so that when I contact them I will be fairly certain of what to expect to pay for a secondary TV. If it turns out to be incorrect, then so be it. 

That line you mention should have read, 'As for Addtl Outlets, the CC replaces the included box, so a CC is included for no extra fee.'

I am also aware that the included box (or CC, if one chooses) in reality is a non-itemized fee of $4.15 here. (This price is listed for a Digital box for a la carte premiums)

And therefore when one nominally pays $5 for HD box or $11.95 for a DVR, those are upgrade fees over the $4.15 Digital Box.

A CC we now know is not worth $4.15, rather it is $1.50. (This, of course, is the fee for a second CC in one device.)
Of course, many of us were aware that a CC was less costly than a Digital box, but now we see it is quite a difference.


----------



## nlowhor

CrispyCritter,

It appears we are in the same area(I'm in Germantown, MD) so I would assume we have the same prices/rules. Do you agree that at least Digital Classic is necessary to receive the variety HD channels(ESPN, ESPN2, TNT, etc.)? I was really hoping to avoid that extra $9.95 fee but can't do w/o those channels.

Thanks!


----------



## WebG

Atlanta GA.

Comcast tech came out (luckily brought 2 cards with him, as he had not completely read the order beforehand and was only planning on bringing one).

Installed the cards, took about 15 minutes total. No problem at all.


----------



## SC0TLANDF0REVER

SC0TLANDF0REVER said:


> ... Edit #2: 3:00 and still no Cable Guy or call.


First thing this morning I had the Lifetime Service switched over to the S3 from the old S2 - took all of 5 minutes w/ TiVo. I then setup the TiVo until the 'Cable Card' prompt awaiting the Cable Guy. I thought it better to be ready than have to make them wait around any longer than necessary.

[insert 5 hr wait time for the cable guy to show here]

So I called @ 3 to see what the status was, since I didn't receive a courtesy call...
The employee said that the installer tried to call me @ 2 to let me know that there were no CCs available from their warehouse (no call rec'd on my end).
She put me on hold to see what the availability is and when I can expect to get them.

She came back with a new Appt on Monday between 11-2 ( a day before my new TV arrives - Panny TH-50PH9UK). Wish me luck.

After learning that there was gonna be no cable guy, I decided to stick my 10 yr old rabbit ears onto the TiVo and go for broke. Needless to say I was surprised by being able to pull the big 4 Networks (ABC/CBS/FOX/NBC - that's all I was concerned with anyway).


----------



## garys

As far as Comcast Fresno, yikes. I was reluctant to even try to activate a series 3 with cable cards based on these posts, and I've got to say the nay-sayers were right.

First, I called Comcast's 800 number. They told me to drive to the comcast office (15 miles away) and pick up the cable cards. I drove down there, waited almost an hour in line, and when I got to the front was told "we don't stock cable cards here, you'll have to have an installer come out."

Fast forward now 3 days to today. The installer shows up, plugs the cards in, and tells me thats all he can do and I have to call Tivo to activate them. He said that Comcast had nothing further to do with the cards getting activated -- despite the fact that the Tivo's screen was showing comcast's number and saying to contact the cable company. He then left.

I called the number, waited on hold, and had the customer service rep "hit" the cable cards. I was told to check in 20 minutes and they would be active. Waited 30 minutes, still not active.

I called Comcast again and they got all my information and then said a supervisor needed to activate the cards. I waited on hold for 15 minutes for a supervisor. Then a non-supervisor came back on the line and said no supervisor was available and they would call me back.

So now I'm here waiting for a call from a comcast supervisor. 

My thought? I can return this thing via UPS to Amazon.com tomorrow, get my money back, and stick with my comcast DVR. Yes, the comcast DVR sucks, but its a lot better than a black screen on the TIVO saying "contact your cable company" to activate the dvr. Its either activated today or going back to the seller tomorrow.

It seems wrong that Comcast can keep making money renting DVRs while at the same time giving such bad customer service with cable cards that people are unable to switch to their competitors. But I'm not looking to make some kind of political stand, I just want to be able to record TV in HD. And Comcast's box does that, Tivo's (thanks to comcast's incompetency) does not. 

Anyhow, still a few hours left in the day. Hopefully they get back to me, activate my cards, and I can keep my tivo.


----------



## jlib

garys said:
 

> ...Fast forward now 3 days to today...Its either activated today or going back to the seller tomorrow.


3 days? It took me over a month and I am so glad I persisted. With Comcast you really just have to change the threshold of what is minimal customer service and go with the flow. But that is just my thought. Do what feels right. By the way, what sort of data was on the black screen? Did he plug one card in and then wait for the black screen to pop up without messing with the remote before inserting the second one? If not you should redo the installation. It is OK to call them both in at the same time but the TiVo needs to find the cards one at a time without intervention. Good Luck!


----------



## garys

So Comcast still hasn't figured this our (4 customer service phone calls, hit the cards 4 times). They're sending out a technician on Sunday. The only reason I can imagine as to why Comcast makes this so difficult is to make people give up and keep their DVR. Which has, frankly, pretty much worked on me. If its not running when UPS opens for shipments, my Series 3 is getting shipped back for a refund. Because I just can't deal with having to have Comcast on my speed dial.


----------



## bareyb

garys said:


> If its not running when UPS opens for shipments, my Series 3 is getting shipped back for a refund. Because I just can't deal with having to have Comcast on my speed dial.


Setting such an ultimatum will anger the electronics gods and will most certainly gaurantee defeat. The right attitude to have is "I will stay with this for as long as is necessary to get it working". Once you have accepted your fate, the right answers will surely come... It is not comcast that is causing your pain. It is your resistance that is causing your pain.


----------



## garys

The thing is, the Tivo is supposed to make things MORE convenient. For something like doing my job, I will stay with things as long as necessary to do them right. For something that is intended simply to make my HDTV viewing easier, knowing the comcast people on a first name basis is not making anything easier. I've had Tivo since my early Series 1. I've recommended it to more people than I can count. But for $800 plus subscription fees, the thing should walk into the house on its own and install itself.

Plus, plugged into straight cable without cable cards, the series 3 is unbearably slow browsing menus. Compared to the Series 2, its a major downgrade. Weird.


----------



## bareyb

garys said:


> The thing is, the Tivo is supposed to make things MORE convenient. For something like doing my job, I will stay with things as long as necessary to do them right. For something that is intended simply to make my HDTV viewing easier, knowing the comcast people on a first name basis is not making anything easier. I've had Tivo since my early Series 1. I've recommended it to more people than I can count. But for $800 plus subscription fees, the thing should walk into the house on its own and install itself.
> 
> Plus, plugged into straight cable without cable cards, the series 3 is unbearably slow browsing menus. Compared to the Series 2, its a major downgrade. Weird.


Hey I feel your pain. Thing is I've gone through similar pain with every major upgrade to my system. Putting in my first HDTV was a MAJOR pain in the arse... I've always had to fine tune and work things out to get it all up and running to my satisfaction. Once it's all debugged you will tend to forget you ever had any problems initially. That's the hope for you. It CAN work well, but it's like voo-doo. They may get it working right the very next time they come. Just tell them to bring a few extra cards with them be prepared to wait it out. Took my 2 Tivos about 7 cards before they got it all working. Now it's pretty much like any other TiVo I've owned although I agree it does take it longer to populate lists and to initiate recordings from the guide. I expect that will be addressed in future upgrades.


----------



## btwyx

Mikala said:


> can you link to this on their site? i'll look some more...


Its in their FAQ http://www.comcast.com/customers/faq/FaqDetails.ashx?ID=2540 near the bottom it says:

Comcast is happy to provide you with a Digital Cable box at no additional charge for your primary cable outlet.*

Though their version of "free" seems to be to try to charge you for an additional digital outlet.


----------



## jlib

garys said:


> So Comcast still hasn't figured this our (4 customer service phone calls, hit the cards 4 times). They're sending out a technician on Sunday.


Print out the Cable Card installation instructions and have the TiVo ready at step 4 and don't let them deviate unless they have successfully installed on an S3 before.


----------



## Brainiac 5

bareyb said:


> It is not comcast that is causing your pain. It is your resistance that is causing your pain.


Oh, it's Comcast all right. 

But anyone considering giving up should remember that the temporary inconvenience of dealing with Comast is nothing like the permanent inconvenience of using their DVR instead of TiVo. (Spoken by someone who bought an S3 the first day and still doesn't have it working completely.)


----------



## aaronwt

Well my 4 cable cards are finally working. They've been in my S3s for a few weeks now. The tech gave the info to the person at the head end and they hit one card at a time for authorization. All the cards came up. They didn't need to be removed. 
Although Comcast needs some work. I talked with 4 people over a couple of weeks before someone told me to talk to the cablecard group. Then when I talked with them and gave them all the correct info it still wasn't working. The tech today told me that none of the info they had was correct. It was just a matter of Comcast putting in the correct info which I had from Day1 but you have to get someone that knows what they are doing.
Unfortunately they didn't bring another pair of cards for my third S3. They added them to my bill but never put down on the work order for them to be installed so I need to waste another Saturday morning to get those installed. 
Now If I can somehow get them to change the billing so they aren't charging me $4.95 per card.


----------



## aaronwt

I just finished talking with Comcast about what I was told was a CC fee of $4.95 per card. Now I'm told that the $19.80 on my bill is not for the four cable cards but for the two additional TV outlets(the first outlet is supposedly free) I'm using with digital service. They said I was not being charged for the Cable cards so supposedly adding the 5th and 6th Cable cards will not increase my bill any. Not what I was looking for but as long as my bill will stay the same with 6 cards I guess that will be fine. What choice do I have anyway.
Hopefully they will finish upgrading this area within the next couple of months so they will be able to add several more HD channels and phone service.
If they would add HDNet and HDNet movies that would be great and it would allow me to completely drop DirecTV.
But has Comcast added the HDNet channels anywhere in the country?


----------



## printis

I had many of the problems with Comcast that others of you had. I had to challenge many pricing plans (fortunately, someone from Oakland posted a message with the $1.50 for the 2nd card info). This thread got me through most of my problems with Comcast.

It took three days to get my new series 3 working with both cable cards. I will keep this short. As some of you know, to activate the card, the installer needs to talk to someone in their office on the other end of the connection. They exchange a series of numbers. One was my cards' serial numbers. The person at Comcast entered the wrong number for my second cable card. 

Of course the card could not be activated. For two days, every attempt by me to suggest that I read the numbers on my series 3, just to compare things was ignored. They kept saying that it would do no good. Instead, Comcast sent out an installer who says, "Hey, the serial number in your records does not match the one on my form!". SIGH

I think Comcast is using us for practise. We are debugging their adminstrative processes!


----------



## jonman21

So today was the big day of a Comcast tech bringing two cablecards into my home for my now 2-week-old TiVo Series 3.

And I figured I should post my success story to bring hope to all of you out there who are still waiting for setups!

The guy was nice and friendly - but when I asked him if he had any experience with Tivo Series3s, he said this was his first time - but that his buddies had been installing a lot, and that he'd call one of his buddies on his NexTel. 

I was nervous, especially when the guy on the other side of the NexTel said to ignore the TiVo instructions and just pop both cards in at once - and call in the Host/Data #s to Dispatch.

"Uh oh," I thought. 

It took a couple of minutes to wait for the cards to be recognized by the Tivo -- we just stared at the "Waiting to Start" screen -- and then voila, the Host/Data #s appeared. Phew...

He called dispatch, they entered the numbers for both cards into their system, and then told the tech to wait a few minutes as the cards download the information for which channels I subscribe to.

About 5 minutes later, TiVo pops up with the 161-4 error screen, and thanks to this message board, I tell the tech that this is a good error and that this just means I don't subscribe to all channels. He's surprised that I know this stuff, hah.

Anyway, we test channels for CableCard #1 and every channel is a black screen. Uh oh...but fear not, we moved onto CableCard #2 - all channels worked, including the HDs and HBO-HD. And by the time we got back to testing CableCard #1, all of those channels worked too. 

Smooth sailing for the most part...total time for installation was about 30 minutes. Most of that was just waiting for Dispatch to respond to the tech's requests. 

Now I can finally enjoy guide data for my HD channels, yay!


----------



## seattle_s3

I received my S3 for Christmas. Went to the Comcast office and picked up 2 cablecards. I asked if I needed to call to activate and was told no. Waited until the weekend and started the install. Went through the setup and installed one card. The setup screen provided the card numbers and instructed me to call to activate. I phoned comcast and said I needed to activate two cablecards. The tech asked if I had a Tivo S3. She started walking me through the complete install (they must be trained on the S3). She said install both cards and then read her the numbers. She said everything went through fine and all should work. I tried testing the channels on card 1. After a minute she said it might take up to five minutes to work. So, I trusted everything would work and thanked her for the great service. After a few more minutes on the aquiring channel screen, I started to worry. I tried with card 2 and same result. Then I noticed that I never connected the cable connection (DAH, I spent too much time on this forum reading about cablecard problems). I connected the cable and same situation. Called back comcast and they sent new signals to the cards. About a minute later both cards got all channels.

So far, everything is working great. Already recorded a few HD programs. Picture and sound are great...as expected. 

Oh, no mention of the price of the cards when I picked them up. However, I did read the rate sheet and it said first card is free and second card on same device is $1.50/month. I'll have to wait and see what I get billed.


----------



## subat0mic

san francisco presidio / (marina / pacheights) area...

$19 install
free 1st card
1.50 2nd card + $6 monthly charge added
HD package was "required" (i forget what this cost)...

A failed install happened this morning.
2 guys came. One had never done cable card before and mentioned how he'd never seen anyone with a Tivo3. I had to explain what the S3 was and why it's good and yes it does take cable card (unlike the S2) which was a question he had.

the 2nd guy had done a few TV cable card installs, but otherwise same story. never seen a tivo s3.

plug the cable into the tivo without cards. verified only one channel (81) was working... (big mistake...)

1st card goes in with power on. he calls in the serial, host and data numbers, and they claim to send a "hit". nothing. no error. testing channels stays stuck on the "acquiring channels" blue screen.

2nd card, same thing as 1st card... neither card works... we wait around for a 1/2 hr. nothing... the guys say they need to move on to other jobs, and give me their phone number to call them if it doesn't come on automatically in a couple hours... (I shouldn't have let them leave)

so, after calling comcast 5 times, and getting "hit" 4, and verifying over the phone that they do have the correct serial numbers on file.... -> nothing. stuck at the dreaded "blue screen of acquiring"...

I decide to take out the cable cards to check out analog cable (whee)... ch 81 is the only channel that works. the local station (KRON channel 4) here comes up white and snowy!!!!!

Seems like the installers didn't verify the analog signal, or (worse) maybe left the filter on the cable box outside.  Like deer in headlights, I think they were distracted by the unknown that is the TivoS3...  They completely forgot to verify we even had a cable signal!   

I called comcast again with this new info and they're sending someone back in the morning between 8-12 to check it out...

The punch line to all this is... they came to install 1.) phone 2.) internet and 3.) cable. 1.) the phone number wasn't ready, so no phone today and 2.) I already had comcast internet and 3.) they left without cable working, but they disabled my DirecTV (cutting the wire). *Somehow I've let these people into my house and all they did was sever my satellite connection and leave*...


----------



## subat0mic

murryamorris said:


> I did the install myself but did tell them it was a Tivo S3 and they knew what I was talking about. The final CSR that sent a full reset signal to my second card said the steps they have listed for going through CC setup is a bit different on the Tivo. She was trying to give me instructions for a TV but as soon as I said, no, it's a S3 Tivo *she changed to another manual and gave me different steps* and resent a signal. Then it authorized fine. She was very good and knew her stuff, unlike the previous person I called at 2AM and she said you just plug in the cards and they will work (yeah, right).


So... could you describe the steps in this TivoS3 manual she read to you?
In case others here want to try the same?
i.e. I'm currently troubleshooting mine, and maybe this could help.
Thanks.


----------



## rictus

Successful install here in Oakland, CA with Comcast. The tech said he had done a bunch of S3 installs, but didn't follow the instructions to the letter--he put both CableCards in before activating them, and didn't wait for the Test Channels on the first one to be successful. After waiting 5-10 minutes, though, everything sorted itself out.

The S3 didn't seem to know all the channels I receive--it got most of them (and asked me about the premiums), but skipped a few channels that I think got recently added to our packages (e.g. UHD). Otherwise everything seems to be working fine.


----------



## DirkSwizzler

Good install in Bellevue (King County) Washington. The tech had one card that wasn't in their records and couldn't be activated. But the other 3 (I also had one installed in a TV at the same time) worked fine. All 3 were Motorola version 4.21.

There was a problem though...

The tech told me that I might not get all the channels at first (and I didn't). I was missing 30-70 (that includes cartoon network, scifi, and comedy central) on my tivo all day. But was receiving HD channels just fine. On my tv I got all the 1-99 channels. And got some of the HD channels, but the HD channels weren't the right ones. I tried rebooting the tivo, repeating guided setup, nothing helped.

I finally called comcast this morning and explained the partial functionality. They sent a reset signal or something and said wait 5 minutes. I left the tivo alone for 15 just to be safe and when I came back it was working perfectly. Although my TV doesn't get the right HD channels still, but meh, I can still twiddle with that a bit. At least the tivo gets all the digital SD and HD channels correctly.


----------



## jonman21

Yeah, rictus -

The more I think about what I've read here, and now based on my own successful install experience - it seems like putting in both CableCards at the same time and having Comcast hit them both doesn't hurt the process at all.


----------



## subat0mic

subat0mic said:


> Seems like the installers didn't verify the analog signal, or (worse) maybe left the filter on the cable box outside.  Like deer in headlights, I think they were distracted by the unknown that is the TivoS3...  They completely forgot to verify we even had a cable signal!
> 
> I called comcast again with this new info and they're sending someone back in the morning between 8-12 to check it out...


This time they sent 2 comcast techs (yes, real ones, it was contractors before). 
Again, neither has installed a Tivo S3 before, but both claimed to have done cable cards in TVs regularly (they claim that the cablecards are getting more and more popular!).

And yeah, the cable into my apartment did had a video filter on it at the outside cable box... (the contractors definately did _not_ test the signal!!!!   )

They're fixing it as I type this. Fingers crossed.... :up:


----------



## garys

I finally got the DVR working with both cable cards. The contractor took forever and failed. The Comcast employee walked in, was friendly, and had it working within 15 minutes. Lesson: With new technology, insist that Comcast not send a contractor, but rather send a real employee.


----------



## subat0mic

subat0mic said:


> This time they sent real comcast techs (it was contractors before). Still neither has installed a Tivo S3 before, but both have done cable cards.
> 
> And yeah, the cable into the apartment had a video filter on it at the outside cable box... They're fixing it as I type this. Fingers crossed.... :up:


Tivo S3/comcast "works" now (well better at least)... 
They didn't have to hit the cards for a picture to show, 
but since they haven't been hit, they're only pulling in limited basic (the bottom basic analog channels).... 
I am supposed to have Digital Plus (analog+digital channels, w/ basic and expanded, w/ HBO + stars)... 

My status on both cablecards is "disconnected", and copy protected content is also "disabled"... I'm guessing this is just the default configuration since these cards haven't been "hit" before...

The limited basic (analog) HD channels (local HD channels) look really nice though.  The techs say next year comcast is removing all analog channels to make way for more bandwith for new HD channels. woo!

They're "sending me a download" in the next 40 minutes... We'll see if my cards get the "hit" and start to grok the Digital Plus channel lineup...

(I can tell already, this was all worth it, tivo rocks).
If you can, get a comcast tech, and not a contractor!!! 
This is my 2nd bad comcast contractor experience...


----------



## subat0mic

subat0mic said:


> Tivo S3/comcast "works" now (well better at least)...
> They didn't have to hit the cards for a picture to show,
> but since they haven't been hit, they're only pulling in limited basic (the bottom basic analog channels)....
> I am supposed to have Digital Plus (analog+digital channels, w/ basic and expanded, w/ HBO + stars)...
> 
> My status on both cablecards is "disconnected", and copy protected content is also "disabled"... I'm guessing this is just the default configuration since these cards haven't been "hit" before...
> 
> They're "sending me a download" in the next 40 minutes... We'll see if my cards get the "hit" and start to grok the Digital Plus channel lineup...


ok, well, things are quite messed up here.
I still only have the bottom 30 channels.
My wife called comcast, and the CSR asked her to pull the cards and reboot (the person didn't "get it" that we had a tivo, kept asking my wife to turn off the TV).

around the same moment, comcast dispatch called to make sure their techs had got me running with a picture, and when I mentioned I hadn't and that my wife just pulled the cards - the guy on the phone says "uh oh, *the cablecards will be messed up if you pull them out and put them back in...!!"*.... well that's not good...

...so he sends a 2nd hit to the cards, and nothing happens...

I now have a "first thing in the morning" scheduled appointment to get replacement cablecards.

whee... this sucks. 

*does anyone know how to reset the cablecards to factory default?
does this make sense, that pulling them out would screw them up?
*is there anything I can do to fix this myself?


----------



## subat0mic

subat0mic said:


> *does anyone know how to reset the cablecards to factory default?
> does this make sense, that pulling them out would screw them up?
> *is there anything I can do to fix this myself?


googling, here's some neat links:

How to reset cablecards:
http://techdigs.net/content/view/46/42/#reset

What you should expect to see in your cablecard configuration:
http://techdigs.net/content/view/46/42/#ccconfig

Apparently, I can reset them myself, then call up a CSR and, if they're competent, they can hook me up on their end... We'll see. Will try this soon...


----------



## rictus

I think there might be a minor problem with my CableCard install today. After the install, I recreated the Season Passes I had created on analog channels before the CCs were installed, just to make sure they pointed properly to the new digital channels. However, even after recreating them, they're still showing "Quality" as an option, which makes me think it's somehow still pulling the analog signal for those channels. (SPs I create on channels >99 don't show the Quality option.)

I haven't stared at the picture on one of the ex-analog channels long enough to tell if it looks digital now. Is it possible that the TiVo could still be getting these channels as analog? (I know that those channels are available digitally, because on my old Motorola PVR, they showed QAM info.)

nj


----------



## 1283

In order to get the digital equivalent of those analog channels, Comcast has to program the CableCards as such. I gave up after trying a "proven" method of getting ADS by adding a digital-only STB to my account -- still didn't work.


----------



## jonman21

rictus -

I had this problem too right after my CableCard install. 

I don't think you should worry -- it took my TiVo a couple of hours to download all the new guide data from my Digital Silver lineup...in the meantime, I was still able to tune into the HD (700+) channels...but the SeasonPass searches didn't pick up any of those channels. Thus, when I tried to set a SP for The Office on the Digital NBC 700 channel, I wasn't able to....

Once I waited a few hours and all the guide data was downloaded, I was able to pick out the digital channels for SPs.


----------



## rictus

The guide data is there--it's just that the channels are being recorded in analog instead of digital.

c3--did you try talking to Comcast about it?


----------



## rictus

One more glitch...It doesn't seem like my TiVo is getting guide data for UHD and MHD, though it has guide data for everything else. (These were also the two HD channels that the TiVo didn't originally think were on my "channels you receive" list.) I noticed on TiVo's online scheduler that UHD and MHD don't show up either. Does TiVo just not send out the guide data for these channels?


----------



## 1283

rictus said:


> c3--did you try talking to Comcast about it?


I did. They either didn't know what I was talking about, or didn't know how to remap the channels. Fortunately, I don't really care much about the SD channels because I have set up my S3s to record HD channels only.


----------



## Roderigo

subat0mic said:


> Does anyone know how to reset the cablecards to factory default?
> does this make sense, that pulling them out would screw them up?
> is there anything I can do to fix this myself?


A) No need to reset the card to factory default. There's very little they can do with motorola cards to permanently screw them up. There is a message they can send from the headend to do a factory default reset - but doubtful that's necessary.

B) No - pulling the cards doesn't do any harm to them. From the card's point of view, it's like you unplugged the tivo (the card has power, then you pull it, and it doesn't have power).

In your other post, you said the cards were in the disconnected state. That's the issue the cable company has to fix. Are you getting OOB data (check the Network screen in the cablecard menu - it should say tuned, and OOB messages should be non-zero, and increasing each time you enter the screen). If you're not getting OOB there's no way the messages from the cable company can get to the card. If you are getting OOB, then something is messed up on the cable company side. They're gonna need to figure that out before they can get the right authorizations to the card.

My cable company accidentally disconnected my cablecard the other day, and it just took a simple phone call for them to fix it (but, I've never had any problem with my cards getting messages from the headend).


----------



## husep

Just got my Series 3 Tivo last Thurs. First install visit got the first card working with all my premium channels, etc. The second card had the 161-1 error with no luck in fixing. The techs did not have a third card to install. Scheduled another visit for Sat. afternoon. I made a request for the tech to bring 3 cards. They brought 2. The first card got the 161-1 error right away. I thought I was have to return my Tivo due to bad card reader, but the 3rd card worked! (kinda). Then it took another couple of days to get the card programmed correctly to get all of my channels. A major pain in the ass, but finally a GLORIOUS solution compared to the miserable motorola box. I am a DirecTV convert (HR10-250) and now am very pleased.


Chicago, IL


----------



## husep

I guess the moral of my story above is to have the tech bring at least one extra card.


----------



## titsataki

Ok my turn to take the plunge with the S3. I am Bethany CT, Just outside New Haven. My S3 is coming today so I called the local Adelphia Cable I got transfered to Comcast. It only took 2 mins to figure out that since my house is new (no previous cable service) they needed to do a survey but Adelphia did that. (I reminded them). It took a while to pursuate the lady on the phone that yes 2 cable cards will work on the S3. She kept saying in the TV. She put me on hold many times but she was nice and polite. I am getting the $25 off per month deal for 16 months after I show them my dish bill. total $400 off. Nice. But there was some problem with the codes for new customers so she could not create an order and give an install day. I gave her my work number and she said she will call me in an hour or two. We shall see.

Now do you guys suggest I need to do something with the TIVO box before they come to install service/ cable cards? I have Dish so no way to test Tivo before Comcast comes for the install.

Cheers

Nick

PS: I have a lifetime sub on my S2 which I will be transfering after all the dust settles down.


----------



## btwyx

rictus said:


> It doesn't seem like my TiVo is getting guide data for UHD and MHD,


They're new, TiVo may not have noticed they're on the system yet. You can send them a lineup notice http://www.tivo.com/lineup


----------



## subat0mic

Roderigo said:


> In your other post, you said the cards were in the disconnected state. That's the issue the cable company has to fix. Are you getting OOB data (check the Network screen in the cablecard menu - it should say tuned, and OOB messages should be non-zero, and increasing each time you enter the screen). If you're not getting OOB there's no way the messages from the cable company can get to the card. If you are getting OOB, then something is messed up on the cable company side. They're gonna need to figure that out before they can get the right authorizations to the card.


I do get "TUNED" and OOB messages are non-zero, increasing....
However, when I click on "Hunt" , there's no network traffic on the screen.. . I guess i'm not sure what i should see on that page....

On the "network" screen, I get nothing though. 
0.0.0.0 for IP address, 
UPM 0
Downstream ID 0
Upstream 0
Downstream Unconfirmed

Is all this normal? If not..
what should I do about that?
what should I tell the tech?


----------



## Roderigo

subat0mic said:


> I do get "TUNED" and OOB messages are non-zero, increasing....
> However, when I click on "Hunt" , there's no network traffic on the screen.. . I guess i'm not sure what i should see on that page....


Hunt causes it to search for a different frequency for an OOB signal. It should eventually settle back on the frequency where it started. If it's getting OOB signal, then it's up to the cable company to figure out why the message isn't getting to the card itself. I don't have any keywords to tell them to get that part fixed. My guess is that they usually don't debug that problem, but put in new cards until they accidentally get the configuration in the headend correct.


----------



## subat0mic

i hit the "clearing and deleting" option... this sucks... is there any way to abort?
I unplug, and replug, and it still goes to that screen...

was trying to reset the cablecard.

a new tech is supposed to be here in like... now... to fix the cablecards, and the stupid unit is frozen doing this idiot procedure. i just wanted to reset the cablecard and the unit back to factory before he got here, and gave myself an hour to do it.

anyone done this before? and how long did it take you with a new tivo S3?
(why don't they give status output, at least a progress bar, or scandisk (fsck) text output, please! or on screen instructions to abort, or... come on tivo!)

thanks,


----------



## 1283

subat0mic said:


> i hit the "clearing and deleting" option... this sucks... is there any way to abort?
> I unplug, and replug, and it still goes to that screen...


No, and don't unplug it. You'll just make it worse.


----------



## subat0mic

c3 said:


> No, and don't unplug it. You'll just make it worse.


I figured it wasn't good, but also figured it was in the middle of an fsck disc check so probably wasn't a big deal... I had only done it because I needed the unit ready for the tech and was hoping it would abort the process... i was wrong. :-(

This is ridiculous. 3 visits and 10 phone calls hasn't fixed the TivoS3... Doesn't Tivo run seminars or training programs for these people? They obviously haven't been trained on this stuff. This is abysmal. Lets hope they get it fixed for me this 3rd time...

UPDATE: the checking thingie just finished, only 30 minutes... it's at the "almost there" screen. I guess i'm impatient.


----------



## acc10x

which seattle-area office did you pick up the cablecards from? curious if the one on aurora ave has 'em or if i'm gonna have to take a drive out to redmond when the time comes.

thx!



seattle_s3 said:


> I received my S3 for Christmas. Went to the Comcast office and picked up 2 cablecards. I asked if I needed to call to activate and was told no. Waited until the weekend and started the install. Went through the setup and installed one card. The setup screen provided the card numbers and instructed me to call to activate. I phoned comcast and said I needed to activate two cablecards. The tech asked if I had a Tivo S3. She started walking me through the complete install (they must be trained on the S3). She said install both cards and then read her the numbers. She said everything went through fine and all should work. I tried testing the channels on card 1. After a minute she said it might take up to five minutes to work. So, I trusted everything would work and thanked her for the great service. After a few more minutes on the aquiring channel screen, I started to worry. I tried with card 2 and same result. Then I noticed that I never connected the cable connection (DAH, I spent too much time on this forum reading about cablecard problems). I connected the cable and same situation. Called back comcast and they sent new signals to the cards. About a minute later both cards got all channels.
> 
> So far, everything is working great. Already recorded a few HD programs. Picture and sound are great...as expected.
> 
> Oh, no mention of the price of the cards when I picked them up. However, I did read the rate sheet and it said first card is free and second card on same device is $1.50/month. I'll have to wait and see what I get billed.


----------



## SC0TLANDF0REVER

SC0TLANDF0REVER said:


> ... So I called @ 3 to see what the status was, since I didn't receive a courtesy call...
> The employee said that the installer tried to call me @ 2 to let me know that there were no CCs available from their warehouse (no call rec'd on my end).
> She put me on hold to see what the availability is and when I can expect to get them.
> 
> She came back with a *new Appt on Monday between 11-2* ( a day before my new TV arrives - Panny TH-50PH9UK). Wish me luck. ...


So the Cable Guy shows up today @ 1 - and (no) surprise, he only has ONE Cable Card!!! But as a bonus, he brought his Girlfriend 

I tell him politely that it won't work, that I need two. With that he leaves and I hop in the car to drive to the local Comcast Office to ask for help IN PERSON.

The lady there re-schedules an appt and explains how the CCs are doled out - the 'techs' get them every morning for the number of jobs they have to do that day.
If that's the f'in case, then why didn't they have TWO for my job when the Job Order CLEARLY states TWO CABLECARDS.

Rescheduled for Thursday 11- 2...


----------



## Peter Creath

How are people getting ahold of dispatchers who know anything about TiVos? I had somebody who got very confused by their own product lines: basic vs. standard vs. digital classic vs. digital plus. She also got very confused when I said "in-house tech" and after fighting with her computer for a little while, accidentally hung up on me. On the plus side, I called back to make sure the work order specifies 2 cablecards, and it does.


----------



## subat0mic

> This is ridiculous. 3 visits and 10 phone calls hasn't fixed the TivoS3... Doesn't Tivo run seminars or training programs for these people? They obviously haven't been trained on this stuff. This is abysmal. Lets hope they get it fixed for me this 3rd time...
> 
> UPDATE: the checking thingie just finished, only 30 minutes... it's at the "almost there" screen. I guess i'm impatient.


cable techs are here now.

cablecard two works great, all channels in my lineup appear to work.
cablecard one is black screen, not "connected" they keep hitting it and it doesn't change. They put both cards in at once... because they didn't think it would matter. the guy doing this is supposedly "the guru" of getting tivo s3's to work with comcast cablecards....

never got an error code....

one difference, the new cablecards they brought are the blue/purple motorola cards. The old (broken) cards are the red motorola cards (POD2000)...

*UPDATE*: Both cablecards work now. (woohoo!) they just needed to wait for the "hits" to go through. apparently comcast serializes these hits, and they can back up quite a bit (the tech said he's seen the queue as large as 200 "hits" long)... I finally did get several of the error codes, since they did hit my cards a few times... 

Moral of the story, 
1.) don't use the red cards (POD2000), the techs say different cards work in different TVs/Tivos/units
2.) make sure the tech verifies you even have a signal and that analog/limitedbasic cable works.
3.) before they leave, check every area of your lineup, limited basic, expanded basic, digital, premium channels (hbo, stars), and your HD channels for each of those areas...


----------



## toddc

Had no problem ordered Cable Cards 12/27.

I had to convince the person on the phone that the TiVo was not a TV and that it took 2 cablecards and that it was cable card compatible.

The tech showed up first thing Tues 1/2 and we went through the setup together.
This was the first TiVo in my area (Franklin, MA) according to the tech.
He said it was MUCH easier than the TVs.

I had no problem and I have been up and running since then.


----------



## QZ1

Peter Creath said:


> How are people getting ahold of dispatchers who know anything about TiVos? I had somebody who got very confused by their own product lines: basic vs. standard vs. digital classic vs. digital plus. She also got very confused when I said "in-house tech" and after fighting with her computer for a little while, accidentally hung up on me. On the plus side, I called back to make sure the work order specifies 2 cablecards, and it does.


Someone mentioned asking for an 'in-house tech.', and I thought it might confuse some CSRs. 
I am thinking it is better to ask for the 'technician to be a Comcast Employee'. If they ask why, say 'because CC installs can be complex'.
Do you think that is the best phrasing?


----------



## Gregor

QZ1 said:


> Someone mentioned asking for an 'in-house tech.', and I thought it might confuse some CSRs.
> I am thinking it is better to ask for the 'technician to be a Comcast Employee'. If they ask why, say 'because CC installs can be complex'.
> Do you think that is the best phrasing?


I tell the the truth. I want a Comcast Employee because I have not been happy with the service given by Comcast contractors. The employees I've had here have been willing to go the extra effort to fully resolve the problem. The contractors seem to want to a half-assed job so they can get on to disappointing the next customer.


----------



## chrishicks

chrishicks said:


> so I have just tried Comcast twice with the same result - we have our own DVR and we do not support Tivo so our cards won't work with it. I tried asking the lady on the 2nd call if I could just get 2 cards to try it anyway and was shot down. I was informed that a tech must come and install these into tvs only.
> 
> I'm about to try for call #3 now. this is frustrating.
> 
> EDIT: call #3 same old story. immediately the question from the CSR is - "what tv do you have?". I tell them its for a Tivo not a tv. then I get a "oh, our cards do not work with the Tivos. we have our own DVR so we do not support our competition. our cards will not work in the Tivos no matter what". I push on that issue a bit and tell her thats strange as I have been reading here(on this forum) all the people who are using it with their service and she simply tells me "sounds like they're all lying since it will 100% not work with the Tivo period.". at that point I just said thanks and hung up the phone.


UPDATE!!!

after a few more calls just like those above I just gave up and started using the S3 as a dual tuner analog recorder today. then, just for giggles I have my wife try and give them a call. guess what...she has the luck of the Irish. she gets a very nice lady who with absolutely zero hassles tells her "sure you can have 2 CCs." she then tells her she noted our account and that we can pick them up at our local office. woohoo!! then about 10min. after they hang up Comcast pops up on our caller ID. first thing out of my mouth is "welp, there goes our CCs". nope, come to find out our local office doesn't have them so they're being delivered by an installer from the warehouse or something like that. I think "well here's where they're gonna get us" but again the lady sets everything up nicely. free installation + a discount on our other receivers because of the hassle. I swear my wife has all the luck. 

Comcast guy will be here Sat. did I say WOOHOO!!!!!?


----------



## OzDave

Roslindale, Boston, MA 
I have had problems with the first CC since the Comcast guy installed them at the end of Nov. It seemed to be working when he left, then I noticed not all channels came in on it. Checking the Conditional Access screen, it said Auth: unknown. 
As I need to take time off work for Comcast to come around, I wait till near christmas to call them. I called them, and of course, a tech needs to come out. He makes a couple of calls back to the office, it seems that one of the numbers were wrong on their end. They correct it, and hit the CC, and Auth changes to SUBSCRIBED. He explains the channels take a while to all come in. Some channels come in, so he leaves. 
During christmas I had visitors staying, and they keep seeing a CC screen coming up while watching TV. They said just press Clear and it goes away. I didn't pay too much attention thinking that it is still loading channels. As it turns out, the 1st CC did have a problem. Although it said subscribed, it had Host Validation: Unknown 00 
Calling ComCast again today, and they guy hit the card again, but nothing happened. He suggested turning it all off, removing the cards, wait a while, and then re-insert and start the TiVo back up again. He said if that doesn't work, they will need to send a tech. out. 
So I tried all that, and now both CC don't work. Checking the pairing screen, I see that all numbers are the same to what they where when the tech originally installed the CC in Nov, EXCEPT for Data. 
Reading the forums, I had seen that other people had luck with validating the numbers with a ComCast rep on the phone, so I called them again. Told them what was up, after a noticable sigh, he said there is nothing they can do, they need to send out a tech. I told him I have all the numbers to re-verify. But he wasn't going to budge. He told me I need a tech to fix the issue. 
So, more vacation time off work to get this going. Like many readers, I am very ready to send the whole S3 back to TiVo and go back to using my S2 with a normal cable box. It seemed to "just work".


----------



## OzDave

subat0mic said:


> *does anyone know how to reset the cablecards to factory default?
> does this make sense, that pulling them out would screw them up?
> *is there anything I can do to fix this myself?


Don't know if it makes sense that pulling them out would screw them up, but it did to me. My Data numbers are different on the CC Pairing screen. And, like your wife, I was instructed to do so by the ComCast support people.



subat0mic said:


> Moral of the story,
> 1.) don't use the red cards (POD2000), the techs say different cards work in different TVs/Tivos/units


The CCs in my unit are red.


----------



## OzDave

I just tried out ComCast's LiveChat. Here is the transcript, names changed and numbers removed:

advanced_too_log> user Randy has entered room
advanced_tool_log> analyst "K.G." has entered room
Analyst> Hello Randy, and thank you for contacting Comcast, I will be assisting you with your troubleshooting today, what can i assist you with?
Randy> Hi, I have two CC and one was not functioning. I called custmer support, and they suggested I remove them reboot the TiVo. Unfortunatly, the values for Data have changed. I have the new numbers. Can you enter them and re-hit the CCs?
Randy> Card 1: NGxxxx-Axxxx Data: xxx-xxx-xxx-xx
Randy> Card 2: NGxxxx-Axxxx Data: xxx-xxx-xxx-xx
Analyst> Okay one moment please
Analyst> For security purposes can I get your last for digits on your SSN or the full account number please
Randy> xxx-xx-xxxx
Randy> that was my SS#
Analyst> I apologize for the inconcenience but in regards of this issue you will have to contact TiVo for further assistance as this not an issue with the comcast products or services
Anaylst> Is there anything else that I can assist you with?
Randy> no
Analyst> Thank you for contacting Comcast. <snip>

I was just stunned by the response to think of anything to say.

They also provided a link in the closing 'thank you' to a FAQ, which not surprising does not work:
http://www.comcast.com/Corporate/Customers/FAQs


----------



## bicker

OzDave said:


> So, more vacation time off work to get this going. Like many readers, I am very ready to send the whole S3 back to TiVo and go back to using my S2 with a normal cable box. It seemed to "just work".


Your experience was just like mine, except I took the 30 day money back guarantee to heart, and returned the S3 before it was too late. Your point about the solution needing to "just work" is critical. Most customers don't care why your product doesn't work. They just want it to work, and if it doesn't, then they don't want it.


----------



## 9300170

I had my comcast cable cards installed two weeks ago. It took the techs about 15 minutes and I've had no issues since. Sounds like I'm one of the lucky ones?


----------



## Warlord46

bicker said:


> Your point about the solution needing to "just work" is critical. Most customers don't care why your product doesn't work. They just want it to work, and if it doesn't, then they don't want it.


You are exactly right. A simple but profound statement of fact, obvious to anyone who has ever bought anything that did not work - which includes most people over the age of 18. If Comcast, as the consumer's only source for cable cards, can sabotage an S3 so that it does not work at all with scrambled signals (which they can do by refusing to give provide cable cards, or refusing to program them, or hassling the customer until they return the S3, as this forum has documented to the nth degree), what's the typical consumer to do? Rent a Comcast DVR, of course, which Comcast is quick to remind you of. If you are a Comcast employee or stockholder, what's not to like about that corporate strategy? A dollar made sabotaging the competition is just as valuable as a dollar made selling a better mousetrap.

Any informed person posting to this forum who blames Tivo for these CC hassles is most likely a Comcast employee or stockholder. For the rest of us, Comcast's sabotage strategy is too open and obvious to miss.


----------



## bicker

That's self-absorbed idiocy. People aren't Comcast employees or stockholders just because they disagree with you. 

The reality is that, based on my personal experience, Comcast turned over Heaven and Earth to try to get my S3 to work. They couldn't. It was unquestionably TiVo's fault, because TiVo "should" have provided a product that "just works" with the cable environment that exists today, or not provide a product at all.


----------



## zjuggler

Well, my install in Arlington, VA is proceeding according to Murphy's Law. When I called, I informed them that I would need 2 CableCards for a Tivo S3. They asked "the high definition Tivo?" - "yes". No problem - install was scheduled for Sunday afternoon. I thought - so far, so good. At least they didn't try to say "we don't support those" or any other such nonsense.

Sunday rolls along and the tech shows up with 2 cards - again, so far so good. After 10-15 monutes, card 2 is working fine, but card 1 only gets basic cable. The tech waits for 30 minutes or so and then leaves, saying it should work after a little while, but if not - call back. A few hours later, I'm still not getting premium channels on card 1. It's listed as "waiting for CP auth" in the CP screen. I call back, they schedule another tech for Monday afternoon. The good news is that at least I have one tuner working, so I can watch my premium and high def channels...

Monday comes and the installer arrives to replace card one. Time passes, but he still can't get the card pulling premium channels. He says the head-end is having some computer problem and they can't add the card to my account right now. He leaves, but says he'll be in the area for a few more hours and someone should call me back shortly. (yeah...right...  )

A few hours pass...nobody calls, so I call and inquire. The person says that there's nothing they can do remotely, so they'll have to schedule another tech to come or I can go to the local payment center to pick up a replacement card. It's nearby, so I think "what the hell." I swing by the payment center only to be told "Oh, we don't have cable cards...only the techs have those..." Perfect.  

So...back home and install the same card, and I call back to try again. This time the person thinks they know what's wrong...great - progress! "Hold on a minute, let me try something." fingers crossed...waiting patiently...

No luck on card 1...but now card 2 (which had been working fine up until now) is no longer working. "Waiting for CP auth" and no premium channels. Just peachy...now we're moving in the wrong direction. So the person on the phone says "sorry - but there's nothing more we can do from here...you'll need another tech to come out." (Which is getting really old...considering the only things the techs have ever done is write down the serial numbers, stick it in the box, and call up the network center...) But fine...maybe they can come with some spare cards to try. So waiting until Wednesday evening for them to come back and fix this freaking mess...

It's so dissappointing, since I can see how nice the box is when it's working...I just can't stand to be held hostage to the incompetence of Comcast...

SOOOOOOOO FRUSTRATING...


----------



## CrispyCritter

bicker said:


> The reality is that, based on my personal experience, Comcast turned over Heaven and Earth to try to get my S3 to work. They couldn't. It was unquestionably TiVo's fault, because TiVo "should" have provided a product that "just works" with the cable environment that exists today, or not provide a product at all.


But you'll have to admit that TiVo made a product that works with 99.9% of all Comcast systems/hardware out there, don't you? Otherwise, where are all the Comcast customers who have your problem?

Face it. Comcast in your area is doing something very unusual, in either hardware or software (assuming you're right in that it is an S3 design flaw). It may or may not be within the official standards; I've been around enough standard wars to know there are often very legitimate different interpretations of standards. But it is undeniably not the normal Comcast setup if you're claiming any S3 would have the problem in your area. And if you're not, then what distinguishes your problem from any other person here who had to return their TiVo because of flaky hardware? Yours was just flaky in a different way.


----------



## cptodd

zjuggler said:


> So the person on the phone says "sorry - but there's nothing more we can do from here...you'll need another tech to come out." (Which is getting really old...considering the only things the techs have ever done is write down the serial numbers, stick it in the box, and call up the network center...)
> 
> ...I just can't stand to be held hostage to the incompetence of Comcast...
> 
> SOOOOOOOO FRUSTRATING...


That is the part that burns my you know what! All the tech person does is come out and read off the numbers. I can do that. The problem is at the other end. I guess they deal with so many things that the average tech person needs to get up to speed on the cable card stuff. Oh well.


----------



## Warlord46

bicker said:


> That's self-absorbed idiocy.


Personal attacks are always uncalled for, and do not help your dogged support of Comcast on this forum or anywhere else.


----------



## OzDave

bicker said:


> The reality is that, based on my personal experience, Comcast turned over Heaven and Earth to try to get my S3 to work. They couldn't. It was unquestionably TiVo's fault, because TiVo "should" have provided a product that "just works" with the cable environment that exists today, or not provide a product at all.


This certainly has not been my experience with Comcast. I have met with uncooperative phone support, and I pasted my online chat which I had with them. 
CCs are a product that Comcast provide, and it is only them who can pair a CC to enable me to receive the content I am paying them for. It seems that when I mentioned the word TiVo, they gave me the stock answer - not their problem. I know the next time that I speak with them I will tell them that I have a TV with the CCs rather than TiVo. As many others in this thread have experienced, they seem more cooperative if its TV. 
IMHO there is nothing wrong with my TiVo unit.


----------



## jeffsinsfo

Just thought I'd add my (continuing) saga with Comcast here:

Called Comcast. Phone rep says I can bring in HD cable box and pick up cable cards. I take taxi to my local office.  Woman at counter shakes her head when she reads the notes on my account and says that I cannot pick up cards for self install. She schedules appointment for two days later.

First appointment: 2 techs, one who says he has done "lots" of Tivos. Refused to follow directions. Slapped in both cards and once and had them activated at the same time. Card in slot one worked on all channels but card two wouldn't work on any. They tried swapping the cards and reinitialized. Slot one worked with card that had been in slot two but slot two still didn't work, so they wrote up the work order as "defective TiVo" and left. (It didn't help that I waited on hold for TiVo customer service for about 40 minutes while they were there, finally getting someone who quickly agreed with the Comcast contractors and just told me to exchange the box.) As soon as techs left, I realized my cable internet service was not working. A call later that day revealed that someone accidentally "removed" my cable modem from my account.

Second appointment, two days later: Guy shows up and immediately says that the work order was written up incorrectly as a service problem, not an installation, so he doesn't have any cable cards. He says that even if he did have cable cards he wouldn't be able to use them because "all of the equipment checked out to every tech this morning is still in warehouse status so we can't use it." Makes no sense to me, but what am I going to do but accept the next appointment that's convenient for me, five days later.

Third appointment. Installer doesn't show up during 8-12 window. A call to Comcast says he's running late, will be there next (around 1:30). 1:30 comes and goes and he isn't there. I call them at 3:00 pm and they say that they called me but he didn't actually come to my door because I didn't answer the phone! They say he will return in 20 minutes. 40 minutes later, tech still not there, I call Comcast again and ask for a supervisor. The supe says my appointment has "turned into an all day appointment" because I wasn't there when the installer came by. I reminded him that (a) no one came by and (b) he was actually supposed to be there 20 minutes prior to this conversation because he had just skipped my residence due to me not answering the phone. (I actually did answer the phone but said "hello" several times and no one responded.) Supe doesn't budge. Because I don't want to wait another 4-5 hours and risk the guy still not showing up, I just ask for a reschedule to the next appointment, two days later.

Fourth appointment: Very nice guy shows up, says he won't leave until he gets the box working. I plead with him to follow the directions because, from what I could gather on line, the initial problem was due to the installer not following proper procedure, not a TiVo malfunction. He reviews directions, says they are consistent with his training, and proceeds to install first card. Puts in first card, calls in numbers, blue screen searching for signal starts. He doesn't wait at this point but instead jumps back to cable card decoder menu and puts in second card. Uh, oh, I think, but I keep my fingers crossed. He calls in second card's numbers and it quickly recognizes all channels. Card in slot one is only receiving limited basic and clear HD channels (no expanded basic or digital tier channels). Conditional access screen says "disconnected." He calls in for several hits but it still doesn't work. He says he believes card is bad and doesn't have another one, so he'll have to schedule another appointment. I explain that it seems like the card just isn't authorized correctly since it's working partially, but he says there's nothing else he can do but have me wait until the next appointment that's convenient for me, five days later. He radios a buddy of his who's a "TiVo expert" but that guy has no further suggestions.

I call in later that night to see if I can verify the numbers that Comcast has in their system for the card in slot one. The phone rep says that the problem is that there is no record of me having two cards, only one!!! So I give her the serial number and host ID but she says she doesn't need data number. I ask her several times if she's sure because the installers seem to need to call it in when they install cards. She says she has nowhere to put it so she doesn't need it. I'm on hold for a while and she keeps coming back on the line, apologizing for the wait but explaining that she and her supervisor "can't figure out how to add another cable card to my account." She's very nice about it all, but I start doubting that she's going to be able to help me. Lo and behold, despite her allegedly initializing and hitting the card a few times, nothing changes. I resign myself to waiting until the appointment on 1/12/07. I contemplate removing both cards myself, restarting TiVo without them, and then trying the installation on my own, but I'm concerned that Comcast's phone reps will be uncooperative and then I won't have either tuner working with my digital channels until the next tech arrives.

What I take from this: Cable card installation is made much more difficult than it is because various people at Comcast are not careful about what they are doing, either refusing to follow simple, step-by-step instructions or by making strange errors. (How did my cable modem get removed? I certainly didn't hear the first tech tell anyone to remove my cable modem. How did the last tech leave with Comcast thinking I only had one cable card when he clearly called both of them in to the same phone rep?) It's clear that my box isn't defective (and I'm glad I didn't follow the knee-jerk response to return it since it would have involved taking it to UPS to return it to Amazon and then waiting for an exchange) since both slots have worked, just not at the same time. The bottom line is that I think I have yet to encounter a Comcast employee who understands cable card installation and authorization procedures. I don't work for Comcast so I have no idea how their computer system functions, but they either have a lot of clueless people who cannot use reasonably designed software (removing things and neglecting to add things) or their system is so buggy that getting it to work correctly is a herculean task. Regardless it's very frustrating to me to have to take yet another day out to wait for a tech who, as I far as I am concerned, has no greater chance at getting things right than those who came before him. Even if the tech follows instructions, if the people in the office don't do their job correctly then my TiVo still isn't going to function properly.


----------



## jeffsinsfo

For what it's worth, the last Comcast tech out to my place says he has an even harder time getting cable cards to work in TVs. I think it's cable card installation, in general, that's problematic. Apparently too many details for all but the most attentive of techs and phone reps, and all it takes is one mistake and things don't work properly.



bicker said:


> That's self-absorbed idiocy. People aren't Comcast employees or stockholders just because they disagree with you.
> 
> The reality is that, based on my personal experience, Comcast turned over Heaven and Earth to try to get my S3 to work. They couldn't. It was unquestionably TiVo's fault, because TiVo "should" have provided a product that "just works" with the cable environment that exists today, or not provide a product at all.


----------



## jonman21

So here's a question that I'm hoping some of you are familiar with (especially those of you in the Bay Area, Calif. who should have similar pricing schemes)...

I just received my Comcast bill, and it includes this extra monthly charge that I was never quoted on the phone when I scheduled my CableCard install appointment...

I was only quoted the $1.50/month 2nd CableCard fee, and the $15.99 one-time install fee.

However, on my bill, I see a $6.99/month "Digital Add'l Outlet - includes digital converter & remote, if applicable" fee right below my $1.50/month "TiVo Digital Access" fee.

What does this additional Digital outlet even mean? And how would I argue myself out of this charge (other than the fact that I can say that I was never quoted that fee)?

Thanks for your help everyone!


----------



## subat0mic

bicker said:


> Your experience was just like mine, except I took the 30 day money back guarantee to heart, and returned the S3 before it was too late. Your point about the solution needing to "just work" is critical. Most customers don't care why your product doesn't work. They just want it to work, and if it doesn't, then they don't want it.


very true. however good things do come to those who are patient. I had 3 service calls to my place, and I was without TV for 3 days (the bad part about this, apart from missing shows, was that this caused major marital strain - my wife was livid and blamed me for making things complex).

but now it works, and we're all completely happy. the system is exactly like our DirecTivo (no learning curve is a good thing), and we get beautiful HD and the Tivo handles proper aspect correction nicely...

we love the Tivo S3, and it was totally worth the hassle and the wait (though I think I grew a new vein in my forehead during the install process). I can't imagine going with Comcast's HD "equipment" or anything other than Tivo. And we were so sick of dealing with fuzzy pictures and 4:3 w/ letterbox bars on our beautiful HDtv with the DirectTivo... all I can say is, directv really screwed up dropping their deal with Tivo...


----------



## Mike Farrington

My CC install didn't go so well. The guy shows up and before I can say boo, he's goth both CCs in the TiVo. Not ideal, but from what I've seen here it's okay. It sounds like he's done a few of them already -- all without incident. They are SA cards.

Anyway, we never got the CP Auth. He was on the phone with the backroom people, but none of them really knew how to deal with the CableCARD stuff. He tells me he usually deals with a certain person, a supervisor, and never has had any problems getting the hit. However, his guy was out for a few hours and the other guy just couldn't get it to work.

Basically, my installer left without my cards getting CP Auth. He told me that this supervisor guy would be giving me a call later. Let's hope so.

-Mike


----------



## PaulS

I had an appointment today for Adelphia/Comcast to install two CableCards in my Series3.

Installer showed up early. Same guy that had been out to my house to hook up my 8300 POS. Good guy. However, he didn't have any CC's. He told me that they had a huge recall on the CC's, for a software update. (???) They're geting more in stock in 2 weeks, and they'd put me at the top of the list. (Yeah, right). Asked if I was putting 'em in two TVs, and I told him it was a TiVo. He knew exactly what I was talking about, so that's a good sign at least. Not going to have to fight him over installing them in a non-TV.

Frustrating, to be sure, but it could have been worse...


----------



## Roderigo

jeffsinsfo said:


> First appointment: 2 techs, one who says he has done "lots" of Tivos. Refused to follow directions. Slapped in both cards and once and had them activated at the same time.


While Comcast manages to be able to screw up cablecard installs in a multitude of manners, I can give them a break on this one. There's no *technical* reason why they can't do both at once. The S3 is really two cablecard hosts in one physical box (hence the two host ids). Tivo's instructions are written the way they are because it's conceptually easier to do one card at a time - pretend your installing one TV; get everything working on that TV; then move on to the next tv.

The cards/hosts do a fair bit of processing when first inserted - but the same thing happens on a power cycle - and no one says to remove one card when you power cycle. The S3 doesn't much get involved in the authorization process. As soon as the S3 tunes each OOB tuner to the correct frequency (as directed by the cards), the authorization process is exclusively between the card and the headend.


----------



## CrispyCritter

Roderigo said:


> While Comcast manages to be able to screw up cablecard installs in a multitude of manners, I can give them a break on this one. There's no *technical* reason why they can't do both at once.


This assumes both a reasonable program for the back-end techs (some swear they can't do two cablecards without opening up a line for an additional outlet in their system) and competence on the part of the back-end techs. Otherwise the various hits for the two cards might end up interspersed going to the same single card with the result that neither card works and it gets to be impossible to debug since random hits meant for the second card may trickle into the first card for quite some time.

I agree that a tech who knows for certain their system and back end people can handle the two cards at once can skip steps, but most of the techs described in these threads are not competent enough to make that decision.


----------



## 1283

jonman21 said:


> However, on my bill, I see a $6.99/month "Digital Add'l Outlet - includes digital converter & remote, if applicable" fee right below my $1.50/month "TiVo Digital Access" fee.


Do you have another Comcast box? If so, the additional outlet charge is correct. If the TiVo is your only digital device, then call Comcast to remove that charge. The 1st card is free. The 2nd card is covered by that $1.50 fee.


----------



## CharlesH

c3 said:


> Do you have another Comcast box? If so, the additional outlet charge is correct. If the TiVo is your only digital device, then call Comcast to remove that charge. The 1st card is free. The 2nd card is covered by that $1.50 fee.


At least in my area, digital packages include one digital (but not HD) set-top box. So if you have a Series3, you can use the included SD set-top box with another (Series2) TiVo. There is no discount if you decline the set-top box.


----------



## 1283

CharlesH said:


> At least in my area, digital packages include one digital (but not HD) set-top box. So if you have a Series3, you can use the included SD set-top box with another (Series2) TiVo. There is no discount if you decline the set-top box.


Usually one digital device is included, which means either STB or CableCard, but not both. That's why the 1st CableCard is "free". When I had digital classic and added another STB, I was charged the additional outlet fee.


----------



## hiker

c3 said:


> Usually one digital device is included, which means either STB or CableCard, but not both. That's why the 1st CableCard is "free". When I had digital classic and added another STB, I was charged the additional outlet fee.


You should not be charged for the STB or an additional outlet fee if it is on your primary outlet along with your S3. I have that setup and the STB is free. The reason it's free is that cablecards don't do OnDemand. See the 2nd to last answer in this FAQ at Comcast here.


----------



## jdebord

I just had my Comcast installed performed today. I have just one television, so only needed the two cable cards to go with my Series 3.

The Comcast technician was on-time, knowledgable, and nice.

He put the cards in, the TiVo eventually found them, and he called it in.

I am currently able to get analog channels, but no digital ones. He thinks it's because they thought I needed a digital box as well, and changed my order as he was doing it - he thought maybe the cards still need to "receive" this info. I did get error code 161-4 on both of them. The TiVo is currently (very slowly) "Loading Info" on the Connecting screen, so at least it is doing something. I figure I'll give it a few hours and see if things just start working correctly?

I asked him about Video On Demand, and he said that they are currently working to make this service work on TiVo Series 3 boxes - I don't know if that's widely known, but I don't recall reading that yet (still trying to make my way through this long thread!). He thought it could happen as soon as within the next couple of months.

Anyway, so far, so good. Hopefully everything will be working properly by tonight.

I also did my transfer of my old Series 1 Lifetime Subscription to the new Series 3 with no hitch...

Jason


----------



## Hokie4Life

Our area is currently transitioning from Adelphia to Comcast. 

The install did not go very well. We followed the instructions on the TiVO CC insert with no success. The Conditional Access screen for both cards state the following: 

Encryption: DES 
Connected:yes, EnabledByCP: yes 
Auth: MISSING_PROGRAM_REKEY 
CA enable: unknown 

The tech said that he believes that it may be a problem with the "rate codes" or something similar. 

I've tried online chat and I've tried speaking with a representative on the phone but everyone said that my account is fine. They've sent signals to both of the cards but nothing changes. I've also asked the reps if they're able to confirm the serial number, host, data and unit address for the cards. They've both said that they are only able to confirm the card serial number and they do not have access to the other CC data. 

I'm at a loss. I don't know what I need to do to get someone who has a clue. 

Any suggestions? I'm in the Ashburn area in Northern Virginia (near Leesburg).


----------



## jdebord

Update (from two posts up):

After several calls to Comcast, "hitting" the box again got one of the two cable cards (Cable Card 1) working as it should, getting all channels I have subscribed to.

Cable Card 2 still only gets analog and local HD. Hitting the card again doesn't seem to make any difference.

But since one card works and one gets *some* programming, I assume it's just some sort of tweak. The phone rep set me up a site visit tomorrow as a back-up, and the install technician today said he'd see if there's anything he can do checking the settings on their end in the morning.

Jason


----------



## CrispyCritter

Hokie4Life said:


> Our area is currently transitioning from Adelphia to Comcast.
> 
> The install did not go very well. We followed the instructions on the TiVO CC insert with no success. The Conditional Access screen for both cards state the following:
> 
> Encryption: DES
> Connected:yes, EnabledByCP: yes
> Auth: MISSING_PROGRAM_REKEY
> CA enable: unknown
> 
> The tech said that he believes that it may be a problem with the "rate codes" or something similar.


See posts 344 and 1055 in this thread for experiences with MISSING_PROGRAM_REKEY
Definitely fixable from the cable company end, but they have to send a nonstandard 
signal.


----------



## treacherous

I've had my S3 since November 9th. 
Total monthly increase: $0.00 
No charge when I picked up cards and no increase in my bill. 
S3 has been working flawlessly for me as well with CC's of different firmware versions.


----------



## Roderigo

CrispyCritter said:


> This assumes both a reasonable program for the back-end techs (some swear they can't do two cablecards without opening up a line for an additional outlet in their system) and competence on the part of the back-end techs. Otherwise the various hits for the two cards might end up interspersed going to the same single card with the result that neither card works and it gets to be impossible to debug since random hits meant for the second card may trickle into the first card for quite some time.
> 
> I agree that a tech who knows for certain their system and back end people can handle the two cards at once can skip steps, but most of the techs described in these threads are not competent enough to make that decision.


Yup - we're in agreement. That's why I bolded "technical." The S3 can handle both cards being inserted/activated at the same time, but it's conceptually easier (for all the reasons you stated) to do it per the Tivo instructions. I was just trying to calm people's fears that the world will collapse if the installer puts both cards in at the same time. There are still plenty of things that go wrong - but putting both cards in at the same time isn't the cause of any problems from the S3 side.


----------



## kosherbacon

1st time poster here.

After arguing with a Comcast CSR over why I needed cablecards, I finally got her to schedule an appintment to have them installed.

Yesterday, the Comcast contractor came with cable boxes instead. he told me that his contracting company doesn't even do cablecards, that they should have never been assigned to do the work. Furthermore, his supervisor is aware of teh request for cablecards, and instead of notifying Comcast that there was an error, tells his guys to go out anyway, presumably thinking that customers will take what they can get.

I refused the cable boxes and had to reschedule the appointment. At least I got the install fee waived. Do you think that this was an hosnest mistake, or an unethical backhanded way to not provide cablecard service on the part of Comcast?


----------



## titsataki

kosherbacon said:


> 1st time poster here.
> 
> After arguing with a Comcast CSR over why I needed cablecards, I finally got her to schedule an appintment to have them installed.
> 
> Yesterday, the Comcast contractor came with cable boxes instead. he told me that his contracting company doesn't even do cablecards, that they should have never been assigned to do the work. Furthermore, his supervisor is aware of teh request for cablecards, and instead of notifying Comcast that there was an error, tells his guys to go out anyway, presumably thinking that customers will take what they can get.
> 
> I refused the cable boxes and had to reschedule the appointment. At least I got the install fee waived. Do you think that this was an hosnest mistake, or an unethical backhanded way to not provide cablecard service on the part of Comcast?


If the contractor's supervisor knew and he did nothing about it I am inclined to believe that Comcast gets charged by the visit so if the tech gets out there they make their money even if they provide no service. So I do not buy the equipment story.

Cheers

Nick

PS gosh darn it I am getting nervous now my appointment is in less than an hour so I can only hope I do not hear tool excuses like those.


----------



## kosherbacon

titsataki said:


> If the contractor's supervisor knew and he did nothing about it I am inclined to believe that Comcast gets charged by the visit so if the tech gets out there they make their money even if they provide no service. So I do not buy the equipment story.


Still, you have to know that Comcast realizes what services each of its contractors are able to provide. Comcast can view the 'mistake' as an acceptable risk. If the Comcast tech with the wrong equipment succeeds in getting me to forgo cablecards, it pays off for them big time. I figure that if this ploy works one out of ten times, they earn back their money in cable box rentals.

However, I am inclined to agree with you, that this was just a case of sheer incompetence. For my theory to be true, Comcast would have to be evil (OK, I perhaps) and organized enough (no way) to conspire. Anyway, if this was a widespread issue we would be seeing more stories like mine on this board. I haven't seen any, and I have followed this dicsussion (pretty) closely.

Good luck with your install. I'll post the results of my Monday install when/if it happens.


----------



## titsataki

I agree. I do not think that Comcast is evil in any way. I just think that they are just so big that communications are suffering. There are just too many departments getting involved for the process to be smooth from beginning to end. 

Cheers

Nick

PS: I pray for luck. I already got the CSR that just like yours argued about the Comcast DVR and then said something is wrong with their system so they cannot put the order in. She said she would call me but she never did. Then I called in and the guys put my order in like super fast he was super nice. But I had the feeling that he did not ask enough questions about the setup. So I called last night to verify the ticket notes and low and behold no mention about cable cards. I had the CSR add them. We shall see. 

I am not holding my breath and I am not canceling Dish until everything works.


----------



## Hokie4Life

CrispyCritter said:


> See posts 344 and 1055 in this thread for experiences with MISSING_PROGRAM_REKEY
> Definitely fixable from the cable company end, but they have to send a nonstandard
> signal.


Thanks for the info. If I only knew how to get this issue into the hands of someone who knows what they're doing so that the correct signals can be sent to the cards.


----------



## ewilts

9300170 said:


> I had my comcast cable cards installed two weeks ago. It took the techs about 15 minutes and I've had no issues since. Sounds like I'm one of the lucky ones?


You haven't seen your bill yet 

Wait for it - the free CableCards they claim to give you are not free.

.../Ed


----------



## hdtvoice

welp, comcast is coming back out again this satyrday...

i called again last night and told them to rezap my 2nd cablecard... and still it didnt help..

about 20 channels still dont work, and bring up the dreaded black screen with all the info that you have to hit the clear button to get out of...

anyone else have any info on why their 2nd cablecard slots are not working good?


----------



## ewilts

c3 said:


> Do you have another Comcast box? If so, the additional outlet charge is correct. If the TiVo is your only digital device, then call Comcast to remove that charge. The 1st card is free. The 2nd card is covered by that $1.50 fee.


Some of us have done that. As soon as the ADO is removed from the account, the 2nd Cable Card is being deactivated.

I had a lengthy frustrating discussion at my local service center yesterday as the lady kept saying the Cable Cards were free but that I _had_ to have the ADO. I'll gladly give her my HDTV for *free* if she'll pay me the $2,000 "additional TV charge" 

This has not yet been resolved. They're supposed to call me today but I'm not optimistic.

.../Ed


----------



## blastoff

Atlanta info:



blastoff said:


> I want to comment about the pricing, though. I was told my whole setup (HD box for PPV plus 2 cablecards for the S3) would be $5 additional a month. But it's turning out to be more like $30. My first bill is a bit polluted with installation and partial month info, but some of the key charges are:
> 
> $5.00 HD box
> $1.50 per CC x 2
> $5.99 Digital Service A/O x 3 (have not gotten a clear explanation of what this is)
> one of these A/O's was described as "motor hoses" for my internet service. What? These guys did absolutely nothing but initialize two CC's and attached a box to a cable that was ready and waiting. I've had internet service for 6 years without any addl charge.
> 
> that accounts for about $26 a month (a bit more than the $5 I was quoted)
> 
> the installation was $15.70, close to the $15 I was told
> 
> Not too happy with the billing. Perhaps the person I talked to was ignorant, but this seems an awful lot like bait and switch. Talked locally, but could not get a manager. Think I may try the 800 number as some suggested. Anyone locate the franchise authority with Atlanta?


This has been a MONUMENTAL hassle. Probably called Comcast 6 times or so. The 800-comcast and 404-comcast numbers can't really do anything. It was exacerbated by the fact that in Atlanta, they apparently moved both their local offices, so phone numbers they give you to call (and the locations they tell you to go to, and I did) don't work (or aren't there). Was finally able to call a number for a nearby city (Decatur) and get it resolved - maybe.

After about a 45 minute conversation I finally got the rep to agree to 5$ + $1.50, much better than the $26 they were charging me before, that is, assuming optimistically that it will pass review by management.

Again, that's for a HD box and 2 CC's

I suspect I could get them down to the $0 for the 2 CC's that they originally quoted me, but I was a bit worried that they might end up charging me $3.00 for 2 CC's if I explained much more, and I can deal with $1.50 a month.

I think if you could spin it as a TV that has two CC's in it as opposed to a Tivo with two CC's in it, that might work. Not sure if you can get away without mentioning the "T" word, though, as the installer is going to know, but it would probably be worth a try. Apparently CC's are free, Tivo CC's are not.

As part of this whole thing, when I first disputed their charges, they told me that they would "escalate" as they put it and have a manager go back and listen to the conversations, make a decision and then get back with me. Not only has that not happened, but I couldn't find anyone who had any record of it or even knew what I was talking about. Amazing.

Best of luck to all of you.


----------



## titsataki

now how many of you guys had comcast being late? they said 10-12 noon and it is a couple mins after 12 and no one has showed up? My dish and SBC phone showed up right on the dot when I first got them (when I moved into the house)

Cheers

Nick


----------



## hiker

titsataki said:


> now how many of you guys had comcast being late? they said 10-12 noon and it is a couple mins after 12 and no one has showed up? My dish and SBC phone showed up right on the dot when I first got them (when I moved into the house)
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Nick


Call Comcast and ask where they are and ask also for a credit on your bill for your aggravation.


----------



## bicker

CrispyCritter said:


> But you'll have to admit that TiVo made a product that works with 99.9% of all Comcast systems/hardware out there, don't you?


I don't know the exact number. My guess is closer to 90%-95%.



CrispyCritter said:


> Otherwise, where are all the Comcast customers who have your problem?


You might want to read this thread a bit closer.


----------



## bicker

Warlord46 said:


> Personal attacks are always uncalled for


Which is why I didn't attack the person but rather the message. 

Check the dictionary for the difference between "idiocy" and "idiot".


----------



## joe mama

btwyx said:


> Its in their FAQ http://www.comcast.com/customers/faq/FaqDetails.ashx?ID=2540 near the bottom it says:
> 
> Comcast is happy to provide you with a Digital Cable box at no additional charge for your primary cable outlet.*
> 
> Though their version of "free" seems to be to try to charge you for an additional digital outlet.


Can they tack a HD fee onto the cable box or is that covered by the "no additional charge" line?


----------



## titsataki

hiker said:


> Call Comcast and ask where they are and ask also for a credit on your bill for your aggravation.


Yup did that. They said the will "try" to make it today. I should also stand by my phone....

Why do I think they should be the ones standing by their phone when he customer is calling. hmm...


----------



## CrispyCritter

bicker said:


> I don't know the exact number. My guess is closer to 90%-95%.
> 
> You might want to read this thread a bit closer.


I have read it. How many people had *your* problem and gave up. Maybe 5 at most?

You are accusing TiVo of having a design flaw and not being compatible with major cable systems to the point of not being able to connect at all. If this were really the case, many more people would have your problem. You've provided no evidence for this.

As far as I can tell, you have never ruled out the possibility that you just had a flaky TiVo. This and other threads have many people who had flaky TiVos. That's the nature of consumer electronics.


----------



## subat0mic

CrispyCritter said:


> As far as I can tell, you have never ruled out the possibility that you just had a flaky TiVo. This and other threads have many people who had flaky TiVos. That's the nature of consumer electronics.


more likely, a flaky *comcast*. in my case it took comcast 3 attempts (over 3 days) to get it right, and none of it had to do with the Tivo.

1.) they didn't verify the cable had a signal
2.) they didn't verify digital channels worked before they left (HD works, so you must be good! yeah right.)
3.) they changed out the red motorola cards for blue cards after which "hits" started working... the red cards I had (for whatever reason) weren't accepting any of the "hit" broadcasts. it's entirely possible comcast had the wrong numbers, but i wasn't able to find out if this was true.

The tivo was never the problem (unless there's something about it's software that made my red cards not listen for "hits"... doubt it)...

Just one case where lots of trouble has nothing to do with the Tivo, doesn't mean it couldn't be the tivo's fault for other people...

As a good end to my story, we did get refunded our $25 install fee after my wife called to complain.


----------



## QZ1

ewilts said:


> Some of us have done that. As soon as the ADO is removed from the account, the 2nd Cable Card is being deactivated.
> 
> I had a lengthy frustrating discussion at my local service center yesterday as the lady kept saying the Cable Cards were free but that I _had_ to have the ADO. I'll gladly give her my HDTV for *free* if she'll pay me the $2,000 "additional TV charge"
> 
> This has not yet been resolved. They're supposed to call me today but I'm not optimistic.


You know what is silly is that even Comcast has dual-tuner DVRs, and they are just one outlet, of course. So, when you get two CCs for one dual-tuner DVR, by the nature of the CCs, one CC can't be removed and installed in another TV/DVR (outlet), it stays at one outlet. Sometimes, explaining this helps resolove the billing mistake.


----------



## jdebord

In regards to my install yesterday (Cable Card #1 receiving all purchased programming; Cable Card #2 receiving analog and local HD only), they are supposed to come out with a replacement Cable Card for slot #2 today. Hopefully that will get everything working properly.

Jason


----------



## jdebord

Still no success.

The new tech brought one cable card. I put it in and got the 161-1 error. Pulled the card out and there was a big dent in it.

He spoke with various people for the time he was here, none of whom seemed too familiar with cable cards, and totally unfamiliar with TiVo Series 3 (one guy kept asking how old my TV was and to turn it off and on again).

We tried unplugging the TiVo and removing both cards, then putting them in one at a time. Long story short, nothing changed in the long run - my Cable Card #1 still gets everything it should; Cable Card #3 gets analog and local HD only.

They set up a third appointment for tomorrow, and the onsite tech said he'd try to get another cable card from another tech into this evening if he could.

To their credit, everyone seems to be trying, but I still think the problem is not inside my house, but however they set it up on their system. I don't think the card is bad, or I wouldn't get anything, I would think. I read this topic - http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=4754023&highlight=1611#post4754023 - but am not sure how to translate that information into getting results. Calling Comcast seems to be a crap shoot.

Any advice appreciated.

Jason


----------



## Hokie4Life

Update from earlier post:
Stopped by my local office on the way home to explain the problem. The nice lady at the front desk told me that she'll have their CC "guru" take a look at the issue and give me a call later tonight. I gave her the Auth code message (MISSING_PROGRAM_REKEY).

About a half hour or so later, my wife calls to say that all of a sudden, there's a 161-4 error. From what I've been reading, this is a good thing. Shortly thereafter, we were getting our digital channels (and HD+ pkg) on one of the cards. I checked the Conditional Access screen and found that CC1 was subscribed and CC2 wasn't. Called support and was told that only 1 _outlet_ was subscribed to the digital and HD channels. I explained that there's only 1 outlet in use and that the 2 CC's were being used in the same device. She corrected the mistake on my account and sent another signal to the card. I'm keeping my fingers crossed that we'll have all the channels we're paying for soon. I'll keep you guys posted.


----------



## titsataki

hey guys finally my tech showed up and it was a contractor that kept complaining that they do not do cable cards only Comcast folks do those. they tried again and again but nothing happened. Finally they left saying that their supervisor (Comcast employee) will call me. I was like sure. But i was wrong and he did call me we worked a while but I still only get analogs and non scrambled HD. I have 2 more digital boxes for my other TV's but I think I am in the same boat with Hokie4Life I think only 2 have digital. I will call them tomorrow.

By the way how do I get to the Conditional Access screen ? 


In my cable card config menus in the host id screen I see the serial number it says authorization received for both cards.

under the SA CP screen under auth status I see CP Auth Received.
Decryption status No ECMs detceted

Same for both Cable cards. I am guessing that I have no digital since they gave me no set top receivers?

Regards

Nick


----------



## blastoff

blastoff said:


> Atlanta info:
> 
> After about a 45 minute conversation I finally got the rep to agree to 5$ + $1.50, much better than the $26 they were charging me before, that is, assuming optimistically that it will pass review by management.
> 
> Again, that's for a HD box and 2 CC's


Yeah, well, that was this morning. Tonight I check in and I guess after they "fixed" my bill, my cablecards are not working now. I know someone else posted something along those lines.

Ended up talking to 5, count em, 5 reps tonight, finally insisted on talking to someone who really knew their stuff backwards and forwards, and amazingly they were able to find such a person. He laid it out for me. In Atlanta, it's going to cost you $5 for the HD service (listed as "equipment," of course), plus the cablecards are a $1.50 "Tivo" charge + $5.99 each, or about $20 additional a month to get this setup to work in Atlanta.

As soon as the guy added the charges back to my account, and I mean immediately, the cablecards worked. Didn't have to hit them or anything. It is attached to the billing.

If I could talk to myself a month ago, I would say "DON'T GET THE S3." F***! $240 a year extra to do this.

And hell, Comcast just bought Tivo for Chrissake!

I give up.


----------



## CrispyCritter

blastoff said:


> Ended up talking to 5, count em, 5 reps tonight, finally insisted on talking to someone who really knew their stuff backwards and forwards, and amazingly they were able to find such a person. He laid it out for me. In Atlanta, it's going to cost you $5 for the HD service (listed as "equipment," of course), plus the cablecards are a $1.50 "Tivo" charge + $5.99 each, or about $20 additional a month to get this setup to work in Atlanta.


I see no reason why you should believe this guy, even if he did sound assertive. His policy as stated is contrary to general Comcast philosophy and would probably eventually be found to be illegal. There are provisions that they can't charge more for connecting third party equipment then they do for their own equipment, though I believe it's unclear when those provisions take effect.

It sounds as though Atlanta doesn't have a cablecard policy and people are making it up as they go, even at the upper levels. They need to talk to the national offices in Philadelphia.

I can see two avenues you could pursue if you want. In both of them you should document (with names and contact information if you have them) the conflicting information you've gotten and what is happening. The first, and perhaps better, is going through your local franchising office (probably part of either your city or county government). Their address should be on the yearly statement of rates that Comcast is required to make available. They're not responsible for the rates or keeping track of them, but they are responsible for making sure Comcast has consistent rates and doesn't discriminate. If you can get the franchise office to get Comcast give them a statement of their policy in writing, I suspect most of your problems will clear up.

The second is to contact the national offices. There's phone numbers posted early in this thread, and there are physical mail addresses around. Just politely point out and document that the Atlanta office is inconsistent internally, and inconsistent with Comcast in the rest of the country.


----------



## jdebord

My situation has actually gotten worse instead of better, so I started my own topic on it - LINK

Jason


----------



## Joe-user21

Hi all - Long story short, I had an aborted attempt earlier this week (I'll post later..), and have ended up with 2 CC's giving me "MISSING_PROGRAM_REKEY".
The tech is coming tonight (Thursday) to try again. 

So, my question to y'all is: EXACTLY which numbers does Comcast really need?
I assume they need the "Serial #" for billing and tracking the CC inventory.
But for service?
Host: I assume they need this
Data: I assume they need this
CableCard # vs. UnitAddress: which of these do they need?

I apologize if this was already discussed; this thread is loooong.
Answers or pointers to prev posts are much appreciated!


----------



## titsataki

where do you guys see the MISSING_PROGRAM_REKEY.
I have to scientific atlanta CC's and I do not see anything like that. 
Is it like equivalent to 

Decryption status: No ECMs detected

By the way they need 3 numbers host id, the cable card number of the card itself and the TM number. Mine say that they are authorized but still no digital and HD with encryption(only analog and HD locals). 

I talked to a lady on the phone and she did something and now it seems that one says decryption status ok on one but they do not say authorized any more. they are sending a guy out but not until tuesday. bummer....

Any ideas?

Nick


----------



## CrispyCritter

titsataki said:


> where do you guys see the MISSING_PROGRAM_REKEY.
> I have to scientific atlanta CC's and I do not see anything like that.
> Is it like equivalent to
> 
> Decryption status: No ECMs detected
> 
> By the way they need 3 numbers host id, the cable card number of the card itself and the TM number. Mine say that they are authorized but still no digital and HD with encryption(only analog and HD locals).


MISSING_PROGRAM_REKEY is a Motorola CC status so you wouldn't see it. It's more fundamental than Decryption status; you need to get it fixed even to see "in the clear" channels.

I can't help you with SA cards. Good luck!


----------



## SC0TLANDF0REVER

Calling Comcast now.

This is literally the fastest Ive ever had someone pick up the phone when I called. As soon as I hit the option to speak to a CCC, there was no ring, the CCC picked right up. A young man by the name of Kane picked up and I think he thought that I was being sarcastic when I told him "that was the fastest I've ever had someone pick up".

I asked for his help (I find that approach works wonders instead of huffing and puffing) and expressed how frustrated I am becoming (already am).

He said that the tech is stuck at his other job and that he could be here in an hr. I have an appt to keep @ 12.30 so I asked for a 2-5 appt...

The tech came back to state that he could make it during that time and that he *does* have the CCs.

Sacre Blu!


----------



## QZ1

blastoff said:


> Yeah, well, that was this morning. Tonight I check in and I guess after they "fixed" my bill, my cablecards are not working now. I know someone else posted something along those lines.
> 
> In Atlanta, it's going to cost you $5 for the HD service (listed as "equipment," of course), plus the cablecards are a $1.50 "Tivo" charge + $5.99 each, or about $20 additional a month to get this setup to work in Atlanta.
> 
> As soon as the guy added the charges back to my account, and I mean immediately, the cablecards worked. Didn't have to hit them or anything. It is attached to the billing.


There is no Tivo fee per se, that $1.50 is for 'two CCs in one non-Comcast DVR'. If this Tivo is on a secondary TV, then the $6 is correct, unless you only want Basic (Locals), otherwise, explain that it is two CCs for one DVR. (It sounds like they have the billing code for it, $1.50, so it shouldn't be a problem.)

I keep hearing about this $5 HD STB fee, that they try to pass off as for the HD channels as well. Tell them to remove the HD fee, they will probably say that you will lose the HD channels, but I bet you won't, as I have never heard this before.
The reason you won't lose HD, is because the HD channels are already part of their respective services.


----------



## jdebord

CrispyCritter said:


> MISSING_PROGRAM_REKEY is a Motorola CC status so you wouldn't see it. It's more fundamental than Decryption status; you need to get it fixed even to see "in the clear" channels.
> 
> I can't help you with SA cards. Good luck!


Yes, this is on the Motorola card. I had the same status on one of mine - it appeared in the "Auth" field (when one was working, it said "SUBSCRIBED" or something like that...

Jason


----------



## CharlesH

Joe-user21 said:


> Hi all - Long story short, I had an aborted attempt earlier this week (I'll post later..), and have ended up with 2 CC's giving me "MISSING_PROGRAM_REKEY".


I ended up with one of my Motorola cards with this status, and a phone call to Comcast asking them to send an "initialize" signal to the card cleared it up. This is not the ordinary "hit", and I had to insist that this specific signal be sent, since at first they said that there was only one kind of signal they could send.


----------



## Mike Farrington

Part 1 - The Recap:
The first time the cable contractor came out and installed my CableCARDSs, he left without them being authorized. He felt that the guy he was talking to at Comcast didn't know his stuff and that a more senior tech would call me back later to get the cards authorized. Of course, that call never came (big surprise). Call a Comcast CSR, she apologies for the contractor leaving before the job was done. Credits my account the $40 install fee. Tries to reconfig the cards, but she just declares them to be bad cards and reschedules for a tech to come out two days later (Today).

Part 2 - The Horror, The Horror:
Same contractor comes out, swaps one card and keeps keeps the same one there (but he did come with 3 new ones). Anyway, he installs the cards and calls a Comcast engineer to get things working. The Comcast engineer couldn't be ruder (overhearing everything on the NextTel). Basically the Comcast engineer insists that everything is configured properly and basically told the contractor at my house to bugger off. Why? Because today is the day of a massive lineup change. And I mean massive. The channels added/changed/moved message I got on my S3 was damn near 15 pages long. They added a whole crapload of channels (woohoo, lots of new HD channels). But in the end, still no "CP Auth".

Both the contractor and I figured that if the hit was sent, it could be stuck in a massive queue due to all the STBs being sent new channel mappings today. That, and the Comcast engineer was being a real A-hole on the phone and didn't sound like he gave a rat's ass.

So here I am, same as Tuseday. Two CCs that aren't authorized (except now, one of the cards has a weird message that I have to lookup - something about the PowerKey not being right).

Sigh.

I guess I'll call a CSR tonight. Have them try and hit the cards. If that doesn't work, I'm going to insist they send a senior tech, not a contractor that doesn't have any pull.

I'm so busy at work this week (I work from home). I can't have the cable techs taking up an hour of my time every other day. At least it has been around lunch each time, so that isn't so bad.


----------



## SC0TLANDF0REVER

OK - the cable guy came while I was @ my afternoon appt instead of 2-5 like I asked. My roommate watched him install the card and there were no error messages. He didn't know to check the HiDef stuff before letting the installer leave. They only checked analog/digital.

I get the analog channels, the digital tier - but no HBO of HiDef (Discover/MHD, etc...). I just called Comcast to insure my 'package' didn't change.

Anyone have any suggestions? I re-ran guided setup, to no avail.

I just looked @ the CC screens -

CC1:
Auth Status: CP auth Rec'd
Prog #: 1
CCI Byte: 0x00
ECM count: 0
EMM Count: 0
Decryption status: No ECMs detected
Powerkey status: Not ready - Waiting for EMMs
EID:0x0
MKS Period:100 sec
KSE count: 0

CC2:
Auth Status: Waiting for CP Auth
Prog #: 8
CCI Byte: 0x00
ECM count: 0
EMM Count: 0
Decryption status: OK
Powerkey status: Ready
EID:0xffffff
MKS Period:100 sec
KSE count: 0


----------



## danitaz

SC0TLANDF0REVER said:


> I get the analog channels, the digital tier - but no HBO of HiDef (Discover/MHD, etc...). I just called Comcast to insure my 'package' didn't change.


Quite honestly, it's possible that your "package" did change - I was not properly provisioned for HDef, but I was for HBO, so I got all of the channels EXCEPT for the HDef channels. After two calls and another service call it was determined that I didn't have the proper "rates" (Comcast lingo for my package wasn't set up properly), and it was fixed. This is something they should be able to fix over the phone.

Danita


----------



## joe mama

SC0TLANDF0REVER said:


> OK - the cable guy came while I was @ my afternoon appt instead of 2-5 like I asked. My roommate watched him install the card and there were no error messages. He didn't know to check the HiDef stuff before letting the installer leave. They only checked analog/digital.
> 
> I get the analog channels, the digital tier - but no HBO of HiDef (Discover/MHD, etc...). I just called Comcast to insure my 'package' didn't change.
> 
> Anyone have any suggestions? I re-ran guided setup, to no avail.


Same thing happened to me yesterday. My wife took the tech's word that everything worked fine... It doesn't. I get no HD, except for locals, and no SD Premium. This is my 2nd S3, the first one works fine. I have another appointment on Saturday.


----------



## bicker

CrispyCritter said:


> How many people had *your* problem and gave up. Maybe 5 at most?


About that many I know of. So yeah, let's say between 5% and 10% have returned their S3 for reasons like this. Until TiVoPony provides an official number, it is as good of a guess as your guess.



CrispyCritter said:


> You are accusing TiVo of having a design flaw and not being compatible with major cable systems to the point of not being able to connect at all.


Regarding my experience, I made a statement of fact, not an accusation. I'm sorry that my experience upsets you. As it is, the mindblowingly high number of major problems with the introduction of the S3, as compared to the introduction of the S2, demonstrates a distinct lack of robustness in the design. Exhibiting a lack of robustness is not the same as "having a design flaw."



CrispyCritter said:


> If this were really the case, many more people would have your problem. You've provided no evidence for this.


You haven't provided any evidence to the contrary. I, at least, have the vast numbers of people who have posted their dissatisfaction here, some vociforously swearing off TiVo entirely in response (which I think is an over-reaction), followed by the same dozen or so TiVo fans trying to squash the very existence of these customers left high-and-dry by their $799 paperweight.

We're on message 1795 in this ONE THREAD almost completely dedicated to the problems people have getting the S3 to work, and this is just one of many such threads. I doubt there were 1800 messages in *ALL the threads* about all the problems that stemmed from the introduction of the S2, and yes, the S2 DID have to work with the Comcast environment. The S2 did a better job because the technical challenges were easier to overcome. Evidently, TiVo was not able to make the S3 as well-suited to the environment they were deploying it into as they did for the S2. Live with it.

Be a rabid fan of TiVo, if you want, but don't close your eyes and ears to the reality around you.


----------



## SC0TLANDF0REVER

bicker said:


> About that many I know of. So yeah, let's say between 5% and 10% have returned their S3 for reasons like this. Until TiVoPony provides an official number, it is as good of a guess as your guess.
> 
> Regarding my experience, I made a statement of fact, not an accusation. I'm sorry that my experience upsets you. As it is, the mindblowingly high number of major problems with the introduction of the S3, as compared to the introduction of the S2, demonstrates a distinct lack of robustness in the design. Exhibiting a lack of robustness is not the same as "having a design flaw."
> 
> You haven't provided any evidence to the contrary. I, at least, have the vast numbers of people who have posted their dissatisfaction here, some vociforously swearing off TiVo entirely in response (which I think is an over-reaction), followed by the same dozen or so TiVo fans trying to squash the very existence of these customers left high-and-dry by their $799 paperweight.
> 
> We're on message 1795 in this ONE THREAD almost completely dedicated to the problems people have getting the S3 to work, and this is just one of many such threads. I doubt there were 1800 messages in *ALL the threads* about all the problems that stemmed from the introduction of the S2, and yes, the S2 DID have to work with the Comcast environment. The S2 did a better job because the technical challenges were easier to overcome. Evidently, TiVo was not able to make the S3 as well-suited to the environment they were deploying it into as they did for the S2. Live with it.
> 
> Be a rabid fan of TiVo, if you want, but don't close your eyes and ears to the reality around you.


I agree w/ the issue of 'the Comcast Environment'. This thread is OVER 1800 posts now.

Comparatively, the FiOS thread *at this moment* is only 239 posts.

COMCAST SUCKS and it sucks that I am stuck with the incompetency as well as them now charging me $9.95 for each CC, or as *they* call it each 'socket'.


----------



## tka

Like many users, I had a horrible time of getting the cable cards in my S3 installed. Not less than 7 times was i told by Comcast staff that I should use their box instead of cable cards, because cable cards don't work well.

After 5 appointments of which they kept just one (for all the others they sent contractors, who realized before coming to my house that they were not allowed to install cable cards) not only did I not have a working S3 but my existing cable card was no longer working. After 9 appointments I decided to call their headquarter in Philadelphie (215-665-1700) to ask if they had a working complaints department or if they preferred me to go to the FCC. When I was put through to the complaints department, they actually gave me names, phone numbers and a timeline by which somebody was going to contact me. And having been told at least 10 times that my S3 was defective, it turned out that Comcast had many things wrong with their cable headend and they way they provisioned the service. Despite all this, it took so far 16 visits and while my tivo is working now without any problems, my original cable card was rendered non-functional at the last visit once again.

I think my experience shows that it is by and large not Tivo at fault, but Comcast being obstructive and ignorant. If they are really forced to use cablecards from july 1st, 2007 for all of their own boxes, they will no doubt clean up their act quickly (or go the way of adelphia...)


----------



## keithaxis

where can a person see a working "conditional access" it shows what is enabled and so forth. My screen has one had that says in caps "MISSING_PROGRAM_REKEY"
I am guessing this has something to do with me only receiving programming on channels 1-29 and 101 - 116...of course I do get my local HD in that 104, 105 channel area..but really not much else..both cards are identical as far as programming they show..I have now been on phone with Comcast 3 times..they say it takes time..but I have not received a new channel in 3 hours...

Keith


----------



## Chico

I've had my S3 up and running for about a week. One Motorola cablecard is a version 4.05 firmware and one is a 4.21. Can that be updated? Should I care? Things seem to be working fine.


----------



## fred_e_fender

Anyone out there (particularly in the Seattle area) running two S3's on Comcast? I'm trying to determine what they would charge me if I went with two - for a total of four cablecards, and no cable boxes.

I'm *hoping* it would be just $3 ($1.50 for the second card in each of the two S3 units), with no additional outlet fees, etc...but I'm thinking that may be a pipe dream. (Looking ahead to when my "triple play" promo expires.)

Thanks to anyone willing to share.


----------



## CrispyCritter

bicker said:


> About that many I know of. So yeah, let's say between 5% and 10% have returned their S3 for reasons like this. Until TiVoPony provides an official number, it is as good of a guess as your guess.


I said 5 people, that's nowhere near 5-10%. There have been more than 5 who've returned it because of Comcast incompetence, but I'm trusting you when you say that's not true for you. You've been making the case that it was premature for TiVo to release the S3, but how can delaying possibly help solve the problem of Comcast incompetence that is the very dominating portion of this thread? Very few of the problems in this thread are due to flaky TiVos.



bicker said:


> Regarding my experience, I made a statement of fact, not an accusation. I'm sorry that my experience upsets you. As it is, the mindblowingly high number of major problems with the introduction of the S3, as compared to the introduction of the S2, demonstrates a distinct lack of robustness in the design. Exhibiting a lack of robustness is not the same as "having a design flaw."


Your experience doesn't upset me. What upsets me is the fact that you are claiming that because you and a few others got flaky TiVos means that TiVo shouldn't have given all the rest of us the TiVos that we are currently very happy with.



bicker said:


> You haven't provided any evidence to the contrary. I, at least, have the vast numbers of people who have posted their dissatisfaction here, some vociforously swearing off TiVo entirely in response (which I think is an over-reaction), followed by the same dozen or so TiVo fans trying to squash the very existence of these customers left high-and-dry by their $799 paperweight.


And why is it that all the polls that unhappy people start invariably end up with considerably more people happy with their TiVo than unhappy? There's hundreds of people who've expressed satisfaction with their S3 in this forum.



bicker said:


> We're on message 1795 in this ONE THREAD almost completely dedicated to the problems people have getting the S3 to work, and this is just one of many such threads. I doubt there were 1800 messages in *ALL the threads* about all the problems that stemmed from the introduction of the S2, and yes, the S2 DID have to work with the Comcast environment. The S2 did a better job because the technical challenges were easier to overcome. Evidently, TiVo was not able to make the S3 as well-suited to the environment they were deploying it into as they did for the S2. Live with it.


This is one of the more ridiculous arguments I've seen. When the S2 was introduced, it was put into exactly the same environment as the S1. It got exactly the same signals from the same sources. Of course it worked fine (outside of the few flaky TiVos) - TiVo knew by then what all the vagaries of cable systems were on those signals. I agree there were comparatively few complaints.

Now what happened when they added HMO and internet access? It was working in a new environment with new problems and new connections to people's varying hardware. There were tons of people with problems, upset at TiVo because they either encountered bugs or couldn't get it to work with their equipment. There were lots of complaining threads.

Now what happened when they added TiVoToGo? Again a new environment, doing new things, having to work with new and different hardware and software. Once again there were TiVo bugs, TiVo workarounds needed, adaptation to make things work on a greater variety of customer hardware. There were many, many more people upset at TiVo for TiVoToGo than are upset at TiVo for S3. The atmosphere was poisonous at times.

I don't claim there aren't problems with the S3; there obviously are. But any time you release a new system that has to interoperate in new ways with a bunch of other systems that aren't under your control, you're going to have problems. And that's what TiVo's history shows, and that's what the history of any company doing that shows. TiVo could have worked on the S3 in their lab for another 2 years, and they still would not have eliminated all the problems. And as I said, the vast majority of the problems here are with the cable companies and cable cards. There is no way for TiVo to train Comcast employees any more than they did!

In summary, why should the fact that you and a few others unfortunately had flaky TiVos make you claim that TiVo should not have released the S3 and given the rest of us the pleasure of owning an S3 now, something that many of us have been waiting for (and complaining about  ) for years?


----------



## 1283

fred_e_fender said:


> I'm *hoping* it would be just $3 ($1.50 for the second card in each of the two S3 units), with no additional outlet fees, etc...but I'm thinking that may be a pipe dream. (Looking ahead to when my "triple play" promo expires.)


There *should* be an outlet fee + $1.50 for the second TiVo.


----------



## Warlord46

bicker said:


> Evidently, TiVo was not able to make the S3 as well-suited to the environment they were deploying it into as they did for the S2.


"That's self-absorbed idiocy." (*bicker*, post 1743).

Comcast owns the cable cards and is in total control of whether the cable cards work, not Tivo.



bicker said:


> don't close your eyes and ears to the reality around you.


Excellent advice! You should follow it.


----------



## Espo

Have any of you gotten your S3 to work successfully using Comcast Scientific Atlanta cards? Here in Howard County MD, many of us have gotten the cards paired up, only to consistently have 1 or the other fail after a day or 2. This requires a reboot to fix the failed card, causing many missed recordings. Also, G4TV is missing but the analog G4TV is watchable without the cards. Most of us have given up with Comcast & switched to FIOS. However, I eventually might would like to switch back to use my S3 with a ComcastTivo in the future for VOD. Has this been seen with Motorola cards or just with the SA cards?


----------



## aaronwt

I've had 4 installed for several weeks that were fine with the unencrypted channels and finally last satuday they got them set up for the encrypted channels. So far everything has been fine. Hopefully they can get my 5th and 6th cards working tomorrow if they actually show up. I called twice confim since they scrwed up last week and din't bring the extra two cable cards. So I call this moring and they tell me i'm not scheduled. So now I'm supposedly scheduled again so I hope the tech knows what hes doing.


----------



## zjuggler

Well...it took 4 days and 3 tech visits, but Comcast finally got both my cards working right. The problem was entirely on Comcast's end. There is simply not enough CableCard expertise throughout the Comcast support structure. It all came down to one guy at the head end who knew how to send the right signal to reset the cards. If he gets hit by a bus, they won't be able to install CableCards anymore. It's simply ridiculous.

It works great so far...we'll see what they end up charging me when I get my next bill.

Bottom line: it should NOT be this difficult a process...but the blame for that is entirely Comcast's. Maybe when they're forced to deploy CCs in their own set top boxes they'll actually learn how to do the installs right.

...Maybe...

to paraphrase Einstein: Two things are infinite: the universe and Comcast's stupidity; and I'm not sure about the universe.


----------



## keithaxis

what is that guys name that got you fixed up? man, I have had to call and talk to four different people so far...Today, #4 sent out another hit but I think there are more issues than that. I have never received more than a select few channels on both cards and both show exactly the same channels 1-29 working and no others...

Keith on Comcast pierce county...


----------



## SC0TLANDF0REVER

So I called Comcast yesterday to see if they could help me figure out what was going on w/ my ability to get some channels on both cards. Turns out that I had to have my extended channels, subscription channels and HiDef channels "authorized on the additional outlets (the CCs).

I asked Jason what he meant by that. I also added that I was under the impression that the CCs were free. He said that the CCs are Free. But that I was paying for additional outlets. I argued that there is only *one* outlet (Living Room/One TV). He came back with 'each CC is it's own outlet' as well as the fact that the SA8300HD was it's own outlet, which is why it was $9.95 /mth as well.

So now I'm paying $19.90 above my normal rates to be able to obtain the channels I'm already subscribing to. Isn't that illegal or against the FCC guidelines?

Anyway... after I authorized the additional charges (figured I'd argue about it later) I had him add the new lineup to my cards. I saw the grey CC screen come up a cpl of times and that enabled my ability to get the extended channels on ONE CC only.

I'm now stuck with the ability to see 'analog', and Local HiDef on both CCs. And extended channels on one. No HBO/Showtime or HiDef on either.

So I went to the local office (1 mile away) to pay my bill and to ask for help in person (I found out I had a $3.00 outstanding amount). The lady there scheduled a new appt to have a tech come out w/ 2 new CCs.

After I arrived back home I called Comcast again to see if I could get them to try again, at which point they said they can't because there's a Tech coming out on Sat to install 2 new CCs (I'll believe that when I see it).


----------



## SC0TLANDF0REVER

Espo said:


> Have any of you gotten your S3 to work successfully using Comcast Scientific Atlanta cards? Here in Howard County MD, many of us have gotten the cards paired up, only to consistently have 1 or the other fail after a day or 2. This requires a reboot to fix the failed card, causing many missed recordings. Also, G4TV is missing but the analog G4TV is watchable without the cards. Most of us have given up with Comcast & switched to FIOS. However, I eventually might would like to switch back to use my S3 with a ComcastTivo in the future for VOD. Has this been seen with Motorola cards or just with the SA cards?


I have the SA cards here in NoVa and have not been able to get them to work.


----------



## Strotti

I orderd my 2 CableCards today at Comcast in Florida 

Technichan need to install them 
9.95 each card installation

6.95 for the first CableCard
0.00 for the second CableCard

At the moment is HIGH SEASON in Florida too many SNOWBIRDS need to hook up there TV and Boxes ... I need to WAIT only 3 weeks for the 12 minute installation of 2 CableCards. 

Tsk tsk tsk !


----------



## dconner

Well, with considerable trepidation, I walked in to the Comcast office in Reston, Virginia. As expected, they wouldn't let me take the CableCards myself, but I have an appointment set up for Sunday. Hopefully it won't be a disaster, but I'm not filled with confidence after reading this thread....


----------



## ReidWings

Ok, I have a seemingly unique situation, maybe someone can help (clearly Comcast cannot). 

I had my 2 cablecards installed originally without a hitch. However, I got my s3 replaced by Tivo due to fan issues. Now, I want to move my cablecards to the new unit. I put them into it, and they loaded up. Now, I am at the screen that says "acquiring channel information." However, it does not acquire any information. It just hangs there with the ball spinning on screen.

Of course, I called Comcast who said the cards responded to their signal when they would send one. Comcast in their infinite wisdom even told me this when I had the cards OUT of the tivo. 

So Comcast again in their infinite wisdom sent a tech out. However, they sent a friggin' contractor who had never seen a cablecard before. He of course left after realizing he has no clue what to do. 

Any advice on things I can do on my end to fix this? Or am I going to have to wait until Comcast gets someone out here who actually has worked with CableCards? (Not easy to do)

Thanks


----------



## patrickthickey

Santa Cruz, Ca - working fine, ~30 minutes to install the CCs.

It took two of "the technician is running late" calls, but once he showed up the process took less then 30 minutes. I was kept in the loop, so I am not editorializing just reporting the events.

He was indeed a contractor from San Jose, over the hill. He had experience installing the new S3 Tivo units, having done three at a single home a few days earlier. He knew the drill, and in fact assisted the head-end technician as she was being trained.

He inserted the cards one at a time and waited for the data to pop back, which he copied. He then did the second card, explaining that this works fine with the local head end. Once he had the data from both cards, he called the head end and she input the data, and "hit" one card at a time. He verified one card, using the channel test, before moving to the other card.

Trivial installation. Experience and having a properly set up head end are indeed the keys.

Initial impressions:

I have had DTV and HD from DTV from Day One. I own two HR10-250s, upgraded and hacked. Previously I used RCA DCT100s. I have watched DTV and HD evolve and now, de-evolve.

I have watched DTV degrade from almost surreal SD quality at the start to what they spew now; seriously compressed, down-rezzed video. It just sickens me since those very early days of Direct looked like DVDs, seriously. ALL channels. Then they whacked their leading edge HD offerings, to what they are now. It just reminds me of the hard selling of VHS versus Beta. The VHS camp sold the notion of having 5 hours of recording time. Yet 5 hour VHS sucked badly if you had ever seen 3 hour Beta. So now we have more Direct"HD" channels, and some garbage about how they tune and tweak the 1280 image to look better than full 1920 resolution. HA HA HA HA HA. Pure spin, pure hype. Joe SixPack is eating it up.

<rant>You can SEE the variable quality of HD on Direct as they frantically squeeze too many channels into the pipe. 1280 x 1280 and selling it as HD? This is absolutely the most specious thing I have witnessed in many years. </rant>

Previously my biggest gripe with my local Comcast, other than not having any HD on local cable when I last used them, was the quality of the SD channels. Well, that is no longer an issue. The SD channels are as good as any on DTV. My local HD offerings on Comcast are slim, as our demographic area is small, but they cover the main ones and they are expanding. I can wait. I have less than zero interest in many of the promised DTV HD offerings. CNN in HD? Cartoon network? I'll pass. Give me the networks, and ESPN and DiscoveryHD and I'll be patient for the rest.

There is not even a date associated with the DTV MPEG 4 roll out in our area.

The Discovery HD channel on my Comcast is, however, better than what I receive on DTV as I can watch them both to compare. Not dramatically better, but better. I can't tell on ESPN HD at this moment as they are not showing anything in live HD, wide aspect, just the lame 4:3 studio stuff. PBS HD out of SF I can't wait to see, but not until later in the day.

My viewing device is a generation one Fujitsu 50" plasma via component.

The channel changing speed of the S3 on Comcast is not blazing fast, but neither is it slow. It works fine. It is all seamless as I receive three HD channels OTA. Sweet.

I'll work the S3 out for a month and then see about selling my HR10s and having DTV cancelled. Comcast waived the install fees, and whacked my monthly for a year. So I get everything but the additional DTV HD channels - which I rarely watched but initially thought were vitally important - for a whopping $37.43/mo versus $80.00/mo for DTV. Hmmm...

And, one wire into my house versus the tangle of cables I use now. This will be an interesting test.

regards,

patrick


----------



## cluemeister

cluemeister said:


> Got the S3 for XMAS. Called 800-Comcast the day after, and was told "we can arrange a service call to install the cablecards, but you're better off picking them up at your local office." I confirm the local office address with the comcast rep, and head over. It's on the VT/NH border.
> 
> Walk into local office, and they say "we don't have those here." After further discussion, they say they will order them, and schedule an appointment. They call later in the day to confirm appointment for Friday AM. Not bad, three days after I stop by the office, I say to myself. I confirm it's for 2 cablecards.
> 
> Friday AM comes, the phone rings at the time the rep is supposed to arrive. "We don't have cards here, it's going to take up to two weeks to get them in. We'll reschedule. Call 800-comcast with any questions"
> 
> I call the 800-comcast number, and they have no record of the appt. being cancelled. I ask for the local office number, and I'm told the local office does not have a number. So I have no way to contact the tech who cancelled the appointment.
> 
> I'd like to say I'm surprised.


Update:

After the canceled appointment, I stopped by the local Comcast office the same day (you're not allowed to call), and was told the cards would arrive in about a week. I asked if it would take two weeks, and I was assured it would not take that long.

Two days shy of two weeks later, and still no call. I drive to the office again (Wednesday), and I'm told they are on order. I say I know the cards are on order, I want to know when they're coming in. I'm told they should be in within a day or two. They take my number again and promise to contact me when they're in.

Two days since my drop in visit, no call.


----------



## nlowhor

I had my Comcast install today. Everything went much smoother than I anticipated. The installer actually owned a S3 himself and had installed it. He knew what he was doing and all was working as expected in about 45 minutes.

Later, I called Comcast to downgrade my service. What I really wanted was just basic cable(2-99), HD stations(locals and extended such as ESPNHD and TNT), and the sports pack. I was told by customer service that this would require at least Digital Classic. However, I spoke to them further and we decided to just see what happened w/o any digital package. As it turns out, I'm able to receive all of the above channels with only Basic and Extended on my account.....NO DIGITAL TIER. Apparently the cable cards allow access to the HD versions of any channel you are already subscribed to as well as access to the sports pack.

Needless to say I was greatly please about this. I really didn't want to have to pay the extra $10.


----------



## 1283

Perhaps ESPNHD and TNTHD are not encrypted in your area yet. They may disappear in the future without digital classic.


----------



## nlowhor

Actually they are encrypted, happened fall of 2005. At one point I could pull HD off the moto box from ESPNHD and then was no longer able to when they turned on encryption.

There was a thread over at avsforum detailing how to see whether the 5C encryption was on with a certain channel. I checked this to verify it was on.

Interesting.


----------



## Joe-user21

Well, after failed attempt #1, which was a "user error" (I'll post as a cautionary tale later), technician Brian comes back to start from scratch. He brought a Tivo setup cookbook, and a fistful of CC's just in case.
Install of both was textbook - install, get the pairing, phone it in, hit, immediately test channels and get error 4, wait a couple seconds - bang - all there - Digital Plus - encore, all HD, everything perfect.
Both CC's went in with zero glitches, probably 10 minutes total..
Keep the faith - it CAN work! It IS worth it!

Some observations:
after failed attempt 1, I did have 2 CC's in there, and tried phoning in myself to get them activated. I spoke with 3 different CSR's, who just weren't up to speed. Basically, to get success, you need to talk to somebody with:
1) the training on all this
2) the app (i.e. software with access) to let them send the signals required.

The frontline CSR's we get just don't even have the software, IMHO.

Brian was terrific, and knew who to hook up to in the back office. They even had a Tivo S3 in a cube to play along with menus if necessary! If you are have Central Bucks, PA Comcast you can message me and I'll send you Brian's employee #.

BTW, news in the Philly area is that Comcast is phasing out subcontractors, and hiring I think 1,000+ people to replace them.

FYI 2: if you're interested in the CC specs:
(I can't post the url)
google: "SCTE standards (ANSI/SCTE-28 and ANSI/SCTE-41) still use"
then go to the hit on "Cable Card Primer" for the page. The specs themselves should be on top of the hit list.
Go to the CC specs, ANSI 28 and 41. Remember, in their parlance POD = CC, host = Tivo S3.
The protocol is pretty straightforward, use Diffie-Hellman key exchange to share a secret, then use DES for streaming data. Typical two-phase. 
It helps to understand what's going on, though this won't help you on the phone with Comast, unfortunately..

Of special note is spec 28, p 213 on - it lists all the 161-nnn error codes, and host expected behavior. You can use this to obviously see what error nnn is, or more valuable, to trace back to determine an error condition that is NOT reported on the E-1.1 page by observing the behavior of the box.

Cheers -


----------



## jeffsinsfo

I have to echo everything you wrote except mine took 4 tech visits over 5 different appointments spread over two weeks' time. The key in the end was the last tech getting the "woman who really knows cable cards" on his radio phone to set things up properly. There was nothing wrong with either my TiVo or the cable card that had been in the unit for a week but only getting limited basic + HD channels. Once someone in their office who knew what she was doing authorized the card, it started bringing in all of the channels and the Conditional Access screen had the expected values. To think that so much time and money was wasted because Comcast has seriously undertrained and/or incompetent employees! I suggested to the tech that the woman who finally got things right should be training other people in their office and he indicated that she was a relatively new employee. (Guess she got her training/experience somewhere else.  )

My only complaint about TiVo is that my call to them when the first tech was at my house took about 45 minutes to be answered and then I was told to simply exchange the box if the cable company tech said it was defective. The TiVo employee made absolutely no attempt to trouble shoot the issue with the cable company tech and didn't offer to transfer the call to anyone else at TiVo who may have been able to do so. If I had followed that advice, I would have not only been even more inconvenienced (and spent money out of pocket to return the TiVo) but TiVo would have had a return of merchandise which was functioning properly.

I'm just glad at this point to have all of my channels working on both tuners. I hope Comcast doesn't do something screwy down the road to mess up what they fixed today.



zjuggler said:


> Well...it took 4 days and 3 tech visits, but Comcast finally got both my cards working right. The problem was entirely on Comcast's end. There is simply not enough CableCard expertise throughout the Comcast support structure. It all came down to one guy at the head end who knew how to send the right signal to reset the cards. If he gets hit by a bus, they won't be able to install CableCards anymore. It's simply ridiculous.
> 
> It works great so far...we'll see what they end up charging me when I get my next bill.
> 
> Bottom line: it should NOT be this difficult a process...but the blame for that is entirely Comcast's. Maybe when they're forced to deploy CCs in their own set top boxes they'll actually learn how to do the installs right.
> 
> ...Maybe...
> 
> to paraphrase Einstein: Two things are infinite: the universe and Comcast's stupidity; and I'm not sure about the universe.


----------



## jeffsinsfo

Unless you can get someone on the phone at Comcast who (a) knows what he/she is doing and (b) has the access to properly authorize your cards in your new TiVo, you'll have to have a tech out. You definitely have new Host IDs because of your change of box. I'm not sure, but I believe the data IDs will be different as well. If they haven't taken the new information from you there is no way they can be doing anything to make your new TiVo work. (Do they even know that the cards are not in the same device in which they were originally installed?)



ReidWings said:


> Ok, I have a seemingly unique situation, maybe someone can help (clearly Comcast cannot).
> 
> I had my 2 cablecards installed originally without a hitch. However, I got my s3 replaced by Tivo due to fan issues. Now, I want to move my cablecards to the new unit. I put them into it, and they loaded up. Now, I am at the screen that says "acquiring channel information." However, it does not acquire any information. It just hangs there with the ball spinning on screen.
> 
> Of course, I called Comcast who said the cards responded to their signal when they would send one. Comcast in their infinite wisdom even told me this when I had the cards OUT of the tivo.
> 
> So Comcast again in their infinite wisdom sent a tech out. However, they sent a friggin' contractor who had never seen a cablecard before. He of course left after realizing he has no clue what to do.
> 
> Any advice on things I can do on my end to fix this? Or am I going to have to wait until Comcast gets someone out here who actually has worked with CableCards? (Not easy to do)
> 
> Thanks


----------



## ReidWings

jeffsinsfo said:


> Unless you can get someone on the phone at Comcast who (a) knows what he/she is doing and (b) has the access to properly authorize your cards in your new TiVo, you'll have to have a tech out. You definitely have new Host IDs because of your change of box. I'm not sure, but I believe the data IDs will be different as well. If they haven't taken the new information from you there is no way they can be doing anything to make your new TiVo work. (Do they even know that the cards are not in the same device in which they were originally installed?)


Yes, I explained that to them very clearly. I talked to around 6 people, known of which knew what to do. All they could find was that the ID from the cablecards were now listed on my account. They kept asking me for those, but those didn't change! Hopefully the right tech will show tomorrow and fix it.


----------



## oldskoolboarder

My install took about 1.5 hours. Half the time was rewiring from the pole to my house because the cable was pretty old. I've been using DirecTV since I moved to my house 4 yrs ago.

The longest part of the install was the Guided Setup that required going to Tivo for downloads. My installer was pretty familiar w/ the S3, it was his 4th of the day. He also gave some info, though I don't know how true it is. I will say that he seemed pretty familiar w/ Cablecard, Tivo and Comcast.

1) Comcast is supposedly coming w/ new HD channels in the next month or so. He didn't know which ones.

2) Cablecard 2.0 cards will be ready for distribution by May timeframe. That would be nice, allowing me to have PPV.

3) It's been a while since I had cable. I bought a S2 dual tuner for the bedroom but didn't ask for an STB. Then I realized that I can only get up to CH99... Going to Comcast tomorrow to get a box for the 100+ channels.

4) The coax filters built into surge surpressors attentuate the digital cable signal A LOT. I didn't believe this initially but my guy used a JDS Uniphase signal meter and it when from a -3 to a very positive signal after removing that filter.

5) RG59 itself can cause enough attenuation to cause digital signal problems. Fortunately, my house is fully wired w/ RG6, which I did in prep for D*.


----------



## bicker

SC0TLANDF0REVER said:


> I agree w/ the issue of 'the Comcast Environment'. This thread is OVER 1800 posts now. Comparatively, the FiOS thread *at this moment* is only 239 posts.


FiOS isn't offered where I live. Comcast is. I bet when FiOS is offered at just as many homes as Comcast, the rate at which such problems will be recorded will be comparable.


----------



## bicker

CrispyCritter said:


> I said 5 people, that's nowhere near 5-10%.


And I said I think you're wrong. Get over it. Your frustration over my not believing you doesn't make your assertions any more convincing to me, nor makes me wish to express my opinions any less. AFAIC, your information isn't any more reliable than mine. That was my point.



CrispyCritter said:


> You've been making the case that it was premature for TiVo to release the S3, but how can delaying possibly help solve the problem of Comcast incompetence that is the very dominating portion of this thread?


I haven't and won't exclude the possibility that there was *no* viable, robust product that *could* have been developed and offered in this arena.



CrispyCritter said:


> Your experience doesn't upset me. What upsets me is the fact that you are claiming that because you and a few others got flaky TiVos means that TiVo shouldn't have given all the rest of us the TiVos that we are currently very happy with.


Good thing I never said anything of the sort.  Sometimes I think you're just arguing against stuff I didn't say, because it is easier than arguing against what I actually did say.



CrispyCritter said:


> And why is it that all the polls that unhappy people start invariably end up with considerably more people happy with their TiVo than unhappy? There's hundreds of people who've expressed satisfaction with their S3 in this forum.


Which is why I didn't suggest that 50% of the people were dissatisfied. 



CrispyCritter said:


> This is one of the more ridiculous arguments I've seen.


I'm sorry that you find it so difficult to arguing against what I've been saying on the merits, and find yourself forced to stoop to exhortation.



CrispyCritter said:


> When the S2 was introduced, it was put into exactly the same environment as the S1. It got exactly the same signals from the same sources. Of course it worked fine (outside of the few flaky TiVos) - TiVo knew by then what all the vagaries of cable systems were on those signals.


And they evidently didn't know those "vagaries" to the same extent with the S3, hence the S3 is less robust. That is what I've been saying. 



CrispyCritter said:


> I agree there were comparatively few complaints.


Thank you.



CrispyCritter said:


> Now what happened when they added HMO and internet access? It was working in a new environment with new problems and new connections to people's varying hardware. There were tons of people with problems, upset at TiVo because they either encountered bugs or couldn't get it to work with their equipment. There were lots of complaining threads.


No where NEAR what we're seeing with the S3. Not even in the same ballpark.


----------



## bicker

Warlord46 said:


> Comcast owns the cable cards and is in total control of whether the cable cards work, not Tivo.


The most reliable information I've seen indicates that the CableCARDs do work much more reliably with televisions than with the TiVo S3. That's the whole point.


----------



## chrishicks

so my installer just left. he was a very impatiatient person. he wouldn't read the instructions or anything. he installed both cards at the same time. he wouldn't even wait for the tivo to regognize the cards before he'd remove them and try again. then after numorous tries he works on card 2/slot 2 first. he gets that to finally work but not slot 1. is it possible that because he did it ass backwards that I'm screwed?

the best part was that he was so impatient that he wanted to be out of here so fast that he ended up being here for over 2hrs.

what do I do now?


----------



## ThreeSoFar

chrishicks said:


> so my installer just left. he was a very impatiatient person. he wouldn't read the instructions or anything. he installed both cards at the same time. he wouldn't even wait for the tivo to regognize the cards before he'd remove them and try again. then after numorous tries he works on card 2/slot 2 first. he gets that to finally work but not slot 1. is it possible that because he did it ass backwards that I'm screwed?
> 
> the best part was that he was so impatient that he wanted to be out of here so fast that he ended up being here for over 2hrs.
> 
> what do I do now?


Now? Now is too late.

What you should have done is insist, at that moment, that you handle the cards and follow the directions yourself.

Good luck.


----------



## chrishicks

but what can I do to correct this? or am I now just stuck with a single tuner S3 now?


----------



## jjamezz

WOW ... SO very much bickering!! (Com'on peeps... try not to be so @#$!%!!!)

Anyway -- SUCCESS STORY in *SALT LAKE CITY AREA* with COMCAST.

*Step one* - visit local Comcast business location & get 4 cable cards
(exact # needed, I was feeling lucky && each card provided at NO COST!!!)

*Step two* - arrive home & install CC in 'SLOT 1' 
(CC setup screen comes up, did nothing other than wait)

*Step three* - call COMCAST local service number... request they activate my CCs by serial number
(they call it 'hit'; shortly after being 'hit' I got screen w/ error 4)

*Step four* - Tech knew to continue and ignore error 4... repeated step 2 & 3 on 'SLOT 2'

*Step five* - repeat above on 2nd Tivo... All was well per fliping through all channels I subscribe to using Channel Guide (physical card listing packages/channels)

NOW A LITTLE TROUBLE, THAT ENDS WELL - VERY WELL   

-- Two Days Later --

Suddenly some of my channels stop receiving & reveal the 'MMI Screen' that Tivo describes as being provided solely from the cable company...

The screen lists a message whenever you attempt to tune certain channels that 'Contact your cable provider to activate service' -- this message appears on all tuners / cable cards... confusing..

on second call to cable company (ugh, is this my horror experience with COMCAST beginning?).... the tech doesn't have a clue & states that there must be a problem with the equipment or CCs (I say... all of them & only on specific & identical channels?) ... she insists and will not discuss further... I hang up and get the same response from a seperate tech... so I allow her to setup a service call...

contractor arrives (with extra CCs if needed)... it's his VIRGIN TIVO S3 EXPERIENCE (but, he's cute - so, that's ok, right?)

Luckily he knows someone at the head end that he would not normally be allowed to talk with & calls him... end result... *Comcast was using encryption on some channels that CCs are unable to process....* once the encryption was shifted at the 'head-end', all was well on all four cable boxes.

It's been a few weeks & I've had no further difficulties.... sent back my original cable box / converter & have actually lowered my monthly while getting my 'pay-channels' in both my rooms (vice just in the cable-boxed room)
*
I'm happy!!* :up:   :up:


----------



## chrishicks

update:

I have both cards installed in my S3. upon checking the "test channels" section only card 2 shows channels. card 1 shows "no channels available". however, both cards are showing "subscribed" in the CA. I also have both tuners working in that I can successfully record 2 seperate shows on both tuners. 

could one CC be tuning 2 seperate channels while the other is not working correctly?


----------



## jjamezz

don't think so....

You're probably able to tune and record with the 'non-working' CC ONLY those channels that are not scrambled/encrypted...

The 'working' CC can (I'm presuming) tune / record from any of the channels you're subscribed to wether encrypted / scrambled or not.

I'd assume two likely causes:
1>> you need to have the cable provider 'hit' your 'non-working' CC with an authorization / blessing signal (try this, despite probably having done it already... you should just need the serial number printed on the outside of the card)

OR

2>> you actually have one bad CC, in which case you should swap it.... but before you do that, try ejecting it, reinserting it... wait until a black and white screen pops up that requires you to press the clear button to get out of, then repeat guided setup AGAIN... annnoying for certain... 


good luck!!

JJ


----------



## Warlord46

bicker said:


> The most reliable information I've seen indicates that the CableCARDs do work much more reliably with televisions than with the TiVo S3. That's the whole point.


Here's some even more reliable information: All my TVs have CC slots, as do S3s. Comcast went through 20 or so cable cards to get me 5 that worked. When a cable card didn't work in one of my S3s, it didn't work in any of my 3 HDTVs either, any more than a burned-out light bulb would work in some lamps and not others. Once I got a couple CCs that worked, I had the huge advantage of swapping them around in the presence of Comcast techs (in my area, the CCs are not wedded to the equipment) to disprove Comcast's claims that the problems were due to all my "defective" TVs and S3s. Without that advantage, Comcast might have beaten me down and convinced me to return my "defective" S3s. With that advantage, I beat them down.

For you to blame Tivo for making S3s that won't work with Comcast's bad cable cards is "self-absorbed idiocy." [*bicker*, post 1743] You should follow your own advice: "don't close your eyes and ears to the reality around you." [*bicker*, post 1803]


----------



## Dreamin

Palo Alto, CA

Just rec'd my Comcast's updated price list (January 4, 2007)

There is a line item in the equipment section:
*TIVO Series 3 - 2nd Card*: $1.50


----------



## mpthompson

The Comcast installer arrived at my house on Thursday morning to put the two CCs into my new Tivo S3. The first one card installed without a hitch, however, the second card showed the dreaded "No Channels Available". Fortunately, the installer was a very friendly guy and determined to get both cards working. He tried a number of fixes to no avail, but by swapping the cards between slot 1 and 2 he convinced himself that the Tivo S3 was functioning correctly. Finally, he worked with a senior dispatcher at the head end who was able to fix some problem regarding my configuration within the Comcast database. After that both cards would take a 'hit' (not sure what that is) and they have worked well since.

I was a bit nervous for the two hours he was there that things wouldn't work out, but in the end everything was OK. I'm happy that the installer was a very friendly guy and determined to leave a happy customer behind. I guess I lucked out in that respect.


----------



## aaronwt

I had that happen to me today with my third S3 but the installer left without it being com pletely resolved. WHen we got the no channels we reinstalled the CC and the channels came up, but this was after the guy at the head end had entered the info. The card does show that it is authorized but won't show the encrypted channels. They could probably get it working but they are sending someone out Tuesday evening to replace the CC.


----------



## rmaddy

I received my new TiVo Series 3 on Thursday. I called Comcast and made an appointment for today (Saturday) and told them I had wanted to upgrade my basic analog cable to digital and I had a TiVo needing two cable cards. Quick and painless phone call.

Today two guys showed up - only 15 minutes into the 2 hour appointment window. They had one card in their hand and said they had never installed cards into a TiVo before - great.

One hour later I had a fully working TiVo with two fully working cable cards. It all worked the first time. Most of the hour was spent waiting for the TiVo to update the cards and reload the guide.

As a data point the cards are Motorola version 04.21.

I was charged the normal $15 fee for the "house call". No charge for either cable card.

I'm very happy. The high def channels look amazing on my new Samsung LN-S4695D.


----------



## dconner

Quick question on a minor technicality:

I intend to use both the CableCarded Series3 and my Comcast Digital Cable Box once all is said and done. (Obviously, the Cable Box isn't going to have any interaction with the TiVo, but I want it around for PPV and the like, and as a "backup" for when the CableCards are going all flakey, as I imagine will happen regularly since Comcast is involved.)

Do I need to use a splitter on the cable from the wall, or would it be OK to "chain" the Cable Box and TiVo, i.e.:

Wall --> Cable Box IN 
Cable Box OUT --> TiVo IN
?


----------



## chrishicks

damn, I just noticed all you guys have newer version CCs than what I had installed. I have Motorola v. 04.05 installed here.

my setup is still strange. I can record 2 seperate of whatever(2 HD, 2 local or 2 Premium such as HBO or a mix of any of these) even though at this point one of my cards shows "no channels available". both cards are still showing "subscribed" in the CA as well.


----------



## btwyx

dconner said:


> Do I need to use a splitter on the cable from the wall, or would it be OK to "chain" the Cable Box and TiVo


You're best off with a splitter, it'll always work. Some boxes may be trying to send the tuned channel on channel 3 and nothing else, some may have an option to pass the RF.


----------



## dconner

btwyx said:


> You're best off with a splitter, it'll always work. Some boxes may be trying to send the tuned channel on channel 3 and nothing else, some may have an option to pass the RF.


Is there any limit to how many times you can (or should?) split a cable signal? I'm already splitting it from the wall to go to my PC with all the Comcast Internet stuff in another room.


----------



## btwyx

dconner said:


> Is there any limit to how many times you can (or should?) split a cable signal?


Each split causes a reduction in signal level, so doing it too many times will eventually make the signal too weak to deal with. Splitting it 3 ways isn't uncommon, you're better off with a 3 way splitter. If you split it a lot of ways you can get a splitters with buffer amplifiers built in. The amp compensates for the signal level drop, and can have an arbitrary number of outputs.


----------



## JPShinn

So, just tonight,

my Tivo started in a constant reboot loop after almost 4 weeks of perfect operation. The furthest I can get is to the Tivo screen and when/if I try to do guided set-up, the screen gets very pixellated (freezes, etc.) and then reboots. 

Bad Tivo?
Bad CableCARD?
Comcast sucks?

Any thoughts would be helpful.
Thx.
john


----------



## chrishicks

what exactly is HUNT_SYNC_STATE or HUNT_STATE? my CC in slot 1 keeps bouncing back and forth between these 2. also, I've noticed that the card also keeps changing in the CA section. one time I can check and the State will be "Subscribed" and another time it will be "Unkown". host validation is either "unknown" or "unknown" with a number.


----------



## Warlord46

JPShinn said:


> So, just tonight, my Tivo started in a constant reboot loop after almost 4 weeks of perfect operation. The furthest I can get is to the Tivo screen and when/if I try to do guided set-up, the screen gets very pixellated (freezes, etc.) and then reboots.


Pull the plug, wait 30 seconds, and plug it back in. If that does not work, pull the plug, take the cable cards out, and plug it back in. If this second procedure enables you to get to the Tivo menu, then put each cable card back in. Comcast should recognize the cards, and a minute later all your channels should be back. If neither of these steps works, I'd call Tivo and ask for a replacement. Or follow another person's advice who might respond to your request with better ideas. Good luck.


----------



## JPShinn

Unfortunately, it's now constant reboot at the "Welcome! Powering Up. . . " screen. This f'ing sucks.


----------



## bicker

Warlord46 said:


> Pull the plug, wait 30 seconds, and plug it back in. If that does not work, pull the plug, take the cable cards out, and plug it back in.


Do the hokey pokey and turn yourself around... that's what it's all about!


----------



## eshayne

I just had Comcast (Gainesville, VA) out to install the cable cards in a Series 3. During the "test channels" part of the setup, only one card was able to receive premium channels (HBO, etc). The other just shows a gray screen for those channels.

The installer said he thought this is the way it's supposed to work (something about Comcast not wanting you to be able to record from two premium channels at the same time - sounds ridiculous to me, but wouldn't be the first time a cable company did something that doesn't make any sense to me).

My two questions are:
1. Can anyone confirm if this is in fact by design?

2. If so, how do I tell the TiVo to make sure to use card #1 for premium channel recordings and not card #2?

Thanks,
Ethan


----------



## ThreeSoFar

eshayne said:


> I just had Comcast (Gainesville, VA) out to install the cable cards in a Series 3. During the "test channels" part of the setup, only one card was able to receive premium channels (HBO, etc). The other just shows a gray screen for those channels.
> 
> The installer said he thought this is the way it's supposed to work (something about Comcast not wanting you to be able to record from two premium channels at the same time - sounds ridiculous to me, but wouldn't be the first time a cable company did something that doesn't make any sense to me).
> 
> My two questions are:
> 1. Can anyone confirm if this is in fact by design?


No, it is NOT. Your second card may not be entered correctly at their end (or at all), so it isn't getting authorized to show the pay channels. They may let you do it by phone, but your or a tech rolled out needs to confirm their end matches your end, and then (whether it does or after they fix it) re-hit the cards.


----------



## dconner

I just had my first visit from Comcast Reston, VA - same Comcast office as SC0TLANDF0REVER, - more or less the same results, though from different aspects and manners of Comcast cluelessness.

My guy didn't really know anything about TiVo or CableCards, and had never dealt with them before. He basically knew "Call this number when you put in a CableCard." At least he was able to plug them in, but then the number he was supposed to call wouldn't answer. He left after giving me that number and saying I should call them tomorrow. Oddly (further testifying to the tech's genial cluelessness) he thought this number was to some Scientific Atlanta office, but it's a Comcast extension, where the "No one is here to take your call" message identifies itself as the Head End. I suspect I'm probably not supposed to have that number, and that if/when I get in touch with someone on the number, nothing useful will happen, but I guess we'll see....

Maybe the head end is just out to lunch? Isn't that somewhere they're, like, supposed to always have someone around?

Anyhow, end result is that I'm apparently getting only the basic analog cable lineup and the local HD channels.


----------



## jdebord

JPShinn said:


> So, just tonight,
> 
> my Tivo started in a constant reboot loop after almost 4 weeks of perfect operation. The furthest I can get is to the Tivo screen and when/if I try to do guided set-up, the screen gets very pixellated (freezes, etc.) and then reboots.
> 
> Bad Tivo?
> Bad CableCARD?
> Comcast sucks?
> 
> Any thoughts would be helpful.
> Thx.
> john


John,

I had this issue as part of my original install (in detail HERE ) - with the constant reboot, the tech blamed the TiVo box. He insisted I call TiVo, who eventually said it was a bad box and to return it. Once I took the cards out, it was fine, so it was an issue with the cards. Maybe you need Comcast to do one of those "cold initiate" hits on your box to start over again with the cards? I'd recommend taking the cards out totally and go through guided set-up sans cards and see if it stops rebooting. Then try the cards again (one at a time). Then call Comcast and see about "hitting" them to reset them, or coming out to replace them if that doesn't work. My guess is that it's a card issue though, not a box issue.

Jason


----------



## JPShinn

Jason:

Thanks for the assistance but I did remove the cards and it kept doing the auto-reboot . . . RMA on the way.

Thanks anyway.
John


----------



## GoldenBear92

I had a great experience getting my two new CableCards for my TiVo Series 3 with Comcast in San Francisco. I called and the person on the phone seemed to know exactly what was needed for a Tivo Series 3 hookup. I think they had a standard service order for a Series 3 hookup. I already had a CableCard in my Sony TV and they said I can keep the existing CableCard and they would install two new ones in the TiVo (which is exactly what I wanted).

At the end of the call the person never mentioned a cost so I asked what the price for the new CableCards would be. The person told me that they would be removing the $5/month fee I've been paying for HD service (part of my Comcast package) and replace it with a $2.95/month fee and that's it (no service charge or anything else). I was stunned. I will actually save $2 per month by getting my Series 3 and the two extra CableCards.

I haven't gotten my Comcast bill yet to verify the costs but hopefully there won't be a problem. Also, the installation of the CableCards occurred perfectly about 10 days ago. I'm enjoying watching and recording HD through the TiVo.


----------



## eshayne

ThreeSoFar said:


> No, it is NOT. Your second card may not be entered correctly at their end (or at all), so it isn't getting authorized to show the pay channels. They may let you do it by phone, but your or a tech rolled out needs to confirm their end matches your end, and then (whether it does or after they fix it) re-hit the cards.


Thanks for the response.

I tried calling Comcast and confirmed the serial number of the 2nd card and had the guy re-hit it, but still the same problem. (Does it make sense that they didn't want any of the information on the MMI screen, just the serial number printed on the card?) Someone's coming out on Wednesday to take a look. Any suggestions anyone on particular things to have them try on Wednesday (assuming the next Comcast tech is unlikely to know much more about this than the first one)? Is this likely to be a faulty card (didn't see any errors during the initial install)?

Thanks,
Ethan


----------



## MAPits

Man this tread is over 1800 post long.
It's too long to go though and find the right info needed for help

May be this should be closed and a new tread starting with the latest Comcast install instructions


----------



## jeffsinsfo

I suppose they are assuming that they already have the other numbers. Unless you've moved the card, the host and data numbers should be the same. So by giving them the card's serial number, they should know the host and data numbers. Of course if they didn't put these in their database correctly to begin with, then they don't have the correct values.



eshayne said:


> Thanks for the response.
> 
> I tried calling Comcast and confirmed the serial number of the 2nd card and had the guy re-hit it, but still the same problem. (Does it make sense that they didn't want any of the information on the MMI screen, just the serial number printed on the card?) Someone's coming out on Wednesday to take a look. Any suggestions anyone on particular things to have them try on Wednesday (assuming the next Comcast tech is unlikely to know much more about this than the first one)? Is this likely to be a faulty card (didn't see any errors during the initial install)?
> 
> Thanks,
> Ethan


----------



## Warlord46

GoldenBear92 said:


> At the end of the call the person never mentioned a cost so I asked what the price for the new CableCards would be. The person told me that they would be removing the $5/month fee I've been paying for HD service (part of my Comcast package) and replace it with a $2.95/month fee and that's it (no service charge or anything else). I was stunned. I will actually save $2 per month by getting my Series 3 and the two extra CableCards.


I'm paying over $50/month for 5 cable cards in S. Fla. You guys out west are lucky. My Comcast reps tell me to ditch the S3s, their DVRs are cheaper to rent. And with S.Fla. Comcast pricing structure, they are right.


----------



## jeffk

I'm in South Florida and have Comcast [old Adelphia], and am paying i think it was 3.75 or 4.00 for 2 cards. i think it was 2.50 for the 2nd card, and like 1.25 or so for the first one.



Warlord46 said:


> I'm paying over $50/month for 5 cable cards in S. Fla. You guys out west are lucky. My Comcast reps tell me to ditch the S3s, their DVRs are cheaper to rent. And with S.Fla. Comcast pricing structure, they are right.


----------



## Warlord46

jeffk said:


> I'm in South Florida and have Comcast [old Adelphia], and am paying i think it was 3.75 or 4.00 for 2 cards. i think it was 2.50 for the 2nd card, and like 1.25 or so for the first one.


In South Miami-Dade County, just two counties away from you, they are charging $5.00 for HD service and $6.95 additional outlet for EACH cable card. Originally, they were charging me $4.95 for the additional outlet charge for each, but when I called to complain and cite to others on this forum that were being charged far less, rather than cutting my charges, they bumped them all up to $6.95 each saying they'd made a mistake. I even called Comcast's customer service number in Philly, who initially said the charges were too high, but after a while on hold confirmed that those charges were right. Which suggests to me that Comcast HQ knows and approves of these price variations amongst the various local operations.


----------



## ac3dd

I'm in Broward County in South Florida. If they give me any crap I'll drop the digital and premium channels, get a big indoor antenna and increase my Blockbuster subscription for a couple more DVDs out at a time. And I'll tell Comcast exactly why I'm doing it.


----------



## ac3dd

Warlord46 said:


> In South Miami-Dade County, just two counties away from you, they are charging $5.00 for HD service and $6.95 additional outlet for EACH cable card.


$6.95 X 2? Do you also have a cable box, so the cable box counts as the "first outlet"? If all you have is the TiVo, how/why did BOTH cards become "additional outlets"?


----------



## chrishicks

chrishicks said:


> what exactly is HUNT_SYNC_STATE or HUNT_STATE? my CC in slot 1 keeps bouncing back and forth between these 2. also, I've noticed that the card also keeps changing in the CA section. one time I can check and the State will be "Subscribed" and another time it will be "Unkown". host validation is either "unknown" or "unknown" with a number.


anyone?


----------



## Squeege96

To anyone in the Richmond area, I had a CC install with Comcast over the weekend that went flawless. The installer actually showed up EARLY, too. He was there for a total of 30 mins, the cards were provisioned without any issues, and he even wrote down all of the relevant cablecard info for me to hold onto incase there were any issues down the road. 

He said he had installed over a dozen of them, and that he only had one bad install with a defective CC.

IT WAS A GREAT EXPERIENCE!!! --except for the $18.75 roll out fee. But I can live with that


----------



## Warlord46

ac3dd said:


> $6.95 X 2? Do you also have a cable box, so the cable box counts as the "first outlet"? If all you have is the TiVo, how/why did BOTH cards become "additional outlets"?


I have no cable boxes, DVRs, HD boxes, or any other Comcast piece of equipment in my house other than 5 cable cards. They charge me $5 for each cable card to get the HD channels that come with my digital service package, plus $6.95 for each card as an "additional outlet." Except the first card in my kitchen TV that is not charged $6.95, since I get that one outlet free with my cable service package, they say. That's $52.80 per month for 5 cards.

That means I'm paying $23.90 per S3 - greater than if I'd just rent a Comcast DVR instead. I've spoken to 4 Comcast supervisers, untold numbers of customer service reps, and even Comcast HQ in Philly, and all claim these charges are right, and that I should just simply dump the S3s and go with their DVRs. Which I believe is transparently the goal of these pricing strategies (as well as the incompetent cable-card installation strategy) for me and anyone else using a competitor's product.

They all profess disbelief when I tell them this forum informs me that others don't pay so much. They say that the $5 and $6.95 charges are not for boxes, but for "services." They say that when they provide someone an HD box and charge them $5.00, it's for the HD service, not the box. They say that when they provide someone an additional set-top box for a second TV, the $6.95 is for the additional service, not the box. With a straight face, they say those boxes are free. And the say each cable card needs those additional "services" before they will program it to work. Of course, the charges were for boxes until they figured out a change of wording could increase their income, hurt the DVR competition, and beat back the threat of cable-cards to their set-top box monopoly, all at the same time.

During pre-digital days, when TVs became cable-ready, people turned in their set-top boxes and added any number of TVs to the house without being charges for "additional outlets." Only premium channels like HBO were scrambled, so you could do without a box if you could do without HBO. Comcast is re-wording things to keep that from happening again, as well as scrambling all the digital channels so TV manufacturers cannot make their TVs cable-ready any more. Soon, even the "outlet-free" analog channels may be gone, and everyone will have to get a box again. Comcast is also fighting the FCC's July 1 deadline requiring them to use their own cable cards in their set-top boxes, so that Comcast can keep their confiscatory pricing on the cable cards to make them non-competitive with their boxes and to keep the monopoly intact.

If the pricing strategy Comcast is using in my area holds up, and absent FCC action I don't know why it would not, I would not be surprised to see Comcast go national with it.

If my S3s worked with satellites, or if Fios were in my neighborhood, Comcast would have lost me as a customer months ago. In my area, you need a roof-top antenna to get HD broadcast channels, but even going that far does not provide any HD cable channels, of course, so it is not a complete solution.


----------



## ac3dd

Warlord46 said:


> I have no cable boxes, DVRs, HD boxes, or any other Comcast piece of equipment in my house other than 5 cable cards. They charge me $5 for each cable card to get the HD channels that come with my digital service package, plus $6.95 for each card as an "additional outlet." Except the first card in my kitchen TV that is not charged $6.95, since I get that one outlet free with my cable service package, they say. That's $52.80 per month for 5 cards.


Allowing the cable companies to charge what they want for the cards and "outlets" is the big loophole in the law. The cards should be owned by the consumer and then sent to the cable company to program. Otherwise they can still charge as much (or more!) for the cards as they used to charge for the boxes, defeating the purpose of the regulation altogether.

I think you need to write to the FCC. Comcast isn't supposed to use CableCard as an expensive proprietary device in a manner that is effectively no different from having their proprietary boxes.


----------



## DeathRider

ac3dd said:


> Allowing the cable companies to charge what they want for the cards and "outlets" is the big loophole in the law. The cards should be owned by the consumer and then sent to the cable company to program. Otherwise they can still charge as much (or more!) for the cards as they used to charge for the boxes, defeating the purpose of the regulation altogether.
> 
> I think you need to write to the FCC. Comcast isn't supposed to use CableCard as an expensive proprietary device in a manner that is effectively no different from having their proprietary boxes.


I would guess they are fighting the deadline, because once they have to comply, they would have to charge everybody for 2 cards per box, or nobody.

At least here in Ma, RCN only scrambles HDNET, HDMOV, and DISHD. ESPNHD, NESNHD, FSNHD are not.

And, they only charge HBO per household, not per box like I was in NJ. I don't even want to see what Comcast would charge me.


----------



## dconner

God damn it, these people are unbelievable! My second service appointment (to finish the job that wasn't finished the first time because the goddamn head end won't answer their telephone), and nobody shows up, and Comcast insists that I never made an appointment, or perhaps that I scheduled an appointment for earlier yesterday, utilizing Comcast's time travel repair system.

Now they say they'll show up on Wednesday, and I'll believe it when I see it....


----------



## Warlord46

ac3dd said:


> I think you need to write to the FCC. Comcast isn't supposed to use CableCard as an expensive proprietary device in a manner that is effectively no different from having their proprietary boxes.


I already have. And no, they are not. But they do it anyway, at least here in south Miami-Dade County. Do not ask for whom the bell tolls .... You're next.


----------



## CrispyCritter

I was going to drop this conversation since you were becoming more nasty than informative, but since you're continuing your comments....


bicker said:


> Your experience doesn't upset me. What upsets me is the fact that you are claiming that because you and a few others got flaky TiVos means that TiVo shouldn't have given all the rest of us the TiVos that we are currently very happy with.
> 
> 
> 
> Good thing I never said anything of the sort.  Sometimes I think you're just arguing against stuff I didn't say, because it is easier than arguing against what I actually did say.
Click to expand...

And what precisely do you call your claims that the S3 shouldn't have been released? You believe that we shouldn't have our S3's ; I see no way for us to get our TiVos unless TiVo releases the S3 



bicker said:


> Which is why I didn't suggest that 50% of the people were dissatisfied.
> 
> I'm sorry that you find it so difficult to arguing against what I've been saying on the merits, and find yourself forced to stoop to exhortation.


You clipped the paragraphs which were the evidence and development of my argument!!! This was not exhortation, this was solid arguments backed up with facts, which are in very short supply in your messages.



bicker said:


> And they evidently didn't know those "vagaries" to the same extent with the S3, hence the S3 is less robust. That is what I've been saying.


And I completely agree with you, and have never claimed otherwise. The S2 was much more robust than the S3. But that's because it didn't interoperate with any *new* hardware or software or signals controlled by anyone else. When TiVo released both HMO and TiVoToGo there was much more complaining about TiVo than there was for the S2 or there is now.



bicker said:


> No where NEAR what we're seeing with the S3. Not even in the same ballpark.


And your absolutely wrong about that. I was active helping folks in the HMO introduction and very active helping folks in the TiVoToGo introduction. There was much more anger directed at TiVo in those two introductions than there is now with S3. Most of the anger in this thread is directed at Comcast. (And to use your phrase; the total number of complaints about anything in this S3 forum is not even in the same ballpark as the complaints directed at TiVo for TiVoToGo.)

Most of the problems in this forum are caused by the cable companies not supporting cablecards at the level they are legally required to do. Most of the rest of the S3 problems seem to be the normal teething problems you get any time you release a product that depends on interoperating with a large number of other systems that are not under your control. Unlike you, I see no good reason why the S3 should not have been released.


----------



## xpansion2012

Howdy folks,

I would like to thank every everyone on this thread for sharing their experiences, especially those from the Seattle area. Your incites and experiences helped make my experience a very simple and time efficient process. Here are the steps I made:

1. 12/30/06 - Purchased TIVO S3 from pagecomputers $629.86 (inc shipping)

2. 12/30/06 - Purchased Westinghouse LVM-42W2 from pagecomputers $1355.67 (inc shipping)

3. 12/30/06 - Walked to comcast center - 1140 N 94th Street (just east of Aurora Ave)
a. stood in line for 15 minutes.
b. Asked "May I have 2 cableCards"
c. Without blinking, CSR asked me for my phone number, clicked a few drop downs, walked to the "stock room", got 2 cards and returned to her seat, scanned both cards, printed a receipt which I signed and said thank you, Have a great new years. (no questions, no hassles, wait time 15 minute, CSR time 3 min)

4. 01/07/06 - received Westinghouse LVM-42W2

5. 01/10/06 - received TIVO S3

6. 01/10/06 - CableCard installing begins:
a. installed RED cableCARD in slot 1. immediately got 161-1 error
b. removed card and replaced with BLUE EARTH cableCARD MMI screen appeared. 
c. called 1-800-COMCAST
- on hold 10 minutes
- CSR answers "Identify yourself"
- I id myself and ask "I would like my cableCard activated please"
- CSR answers "What is the S/N?"
- I answer approprately.
- CSR Responds "Ok, I"ve done that"
- 3 seconds later, "161-4 Error on screen". I say thank you and goodbye and the call ends.
d. Walk back to Comcast Center
e. repeated step 2 except I say "this card is bad, I would like a 
replacement please preferably one with the earth on the
sticker. Response was "Ok, If I have one". She did and I
thank her (total wait time 10 minutes; CSR time 2 minutes)
f. Walked home
g. Check channels for card 1. All channels available including 
Encore premium channels
h. installed replacement card in slot 2. Immediately get MMI 
screen.
i. called back 1-800-comcast
j. CSR was very inquisitive. Why do you have 2 cards?
 - I answer "My TV has 2 slots"
- CSR Responds "ok (slightly questioning tone) SN please
- He sends signal then asked (you don't have a TIVO do you)
- 161-4 error on screen
- AS the "you" is coming out the CSR's mouth I say....that's it
thank you and have a great day.
- CSR Responds, "Oh, ok, thanks for calling Comcast..."
k. After Acquiring channels screen returns I wait 20 minutes
L. Checked all the channels for both cards...SUCCESS.
M. Redid Guided setup.

7. 01/14/06 - Comcast Bill arrives
1st cableCArd $0.00
2nd cableCARD $0.00
monthly billing has not changed.

Again, this was with respect to the Seattle area. YMMV in different areas of the country. Thanks again to all the people who posted their experiences. Your experiences allowed me to have a very simple and efficient (and somewhat pleasurable.....the walks to comcast were quite nice) experience.

Cheers,
Lloyd


----------



## wilrod

Follow up post:

I just received my first Comcast bill since exchanging their Moto STB for two Moto (blue) cable cards. The bill shows a credit of $11.95 for the DVR service and a new section on their bill labeled "*One-time charges and credits*." This section shows the following two entries:

12/23 Comcast Cable Card 0.00 :up: 
12/23 Comcast Cable Card 0.00 :up: :up:

There are no other changes or surprises in billing.

I will monitor my billing to see if the "*One-time charges and credits*" section goes away or is repeated each month.

As a recap my experience with Comcast was pleasant and uneventful:
1) Exchanged STB for 2 CCs at the Redmond Comcast _full-service_ store
2) Went home, plugged in both CCs into S3, took down numbers
3) Called Comcast, gave them the requested Host and Data numbers
4) Three "hits" later, all subscribed channels are showing up on both cards

The worst part of all this was waiting over 30 minutes at the very busy Comcast store, but the CSR there was very pleasant and efficient. YMMV.


----------



## SC0TLANDF0REVER

dconner said:


> I just had my first visit from Comcast Reston, VA - same Comcast office as SC0TLANDF0REVER, - more or less the same results, though from different aspects and manners of Comcast cluelessness.
> 
> My guy didn't really know anything about TiVo or CableCards, and had never dealt with them before. He basically knew "Call this number when you put in a CableCard." At least he was able to plug them in, but then the number he was supposed to call wouldn't answer. He left after giving me that number and saying I should call them tomorrow. Oddly (further testifying to the tech's genial cluelessness) he thought this number was to some Scientific Atlanta office, but *it's a Comcast extension, where the "No one is here to take your call" message identifies itself as the Head End.* I suspect I'm probably not supposed to have that number, and that if/when I get in touch with someone on the number, nothing useful will happen, but I guess we'll see....
> 
> Maybe the head end is just out to lunch? Isn't that somewhere they're, like, supposed to always have someone around?
> 
> Anyhow, end result is that I'm apparently getting only the basic analog cable lineup and the local HD channels.


Same exact thing w/ my installer as far as the ph# to call the "Head End".
I called around 3PM - dunno, maybe they take an extended lunch? 



dconner said:


> God damn it, these people are unbelievable! My second service appointment (to finish the job that wasn't finished the first time because the goddamn head end won't answer their telephone), and nobody shows up, and Comcast insists that I never made an appointment, or perhaps that I scheduled an appointment for earlier yesterday, utilizing Comcast's time travel repair system.
> 
> Now they say they'll show up on Wednesday, and I'll believe it when I see it....


 Sounds like the 2 appts I had before they eventually got their asses in gear and showed up 1.5 hrs late for the 3rd appt.


----------



## dconner

SC0TLANDF0REVER said:


> Same exact thing w/ my installer as far as the ph# to call the "Head End".
> I called around 3PM - dunno, maybe they take an extended lunch?
> 
> Sounds like the 2 appts I had before they eventually got their asses in gear and showed up 1.5 hrs late for the 3rd appt.


What happened at your latest appointment? Are you able to get all your channels yet? I'm in the same position you were - just the "basic analog" lineup plus the local HD channels.


----------



## OzDave

bicker said:


> The most reliable information I've seen indicates that the CableCARDs do work much more reliably with televisions than with the TiVo S3. That's the whole point.


Interesting.
The Comcast guy that I spoke with said that CC installs into TVs are much much harder and take much longer than the TiVos. He says that some TV brands don't seem to work with any CC they have. He says they just try different cards till something works. He was happy that the issue I had him fix (correct the Data number stored at their end to match what I had) was with a TiVo, as the docs he had just said CC issue and he was worried it would be a TV.


----------



## OzDave

OzDave said:


> This certainly has not been my experience with Comcast. I have met with uncooperative phone support, and I pasted my online chat which I had with them.
> CCs are a product that Comcast provide, and it is only them who can pair a CC to enable me to receive the content I am paying them for. It seems that when I mentioned the word TiVo, they gave me the stock answer - not their problem. I know the next time that I speak with them I will tell them that I have a TV with the CCs rather than TiVo. As many others in this thread have experienced, they seem more cooperative if its TV.
> IMHO there is nothing wrong with my TiVo unit.


Just following up on this. A Comcast tech came to the house. I explained to him the problem, that the Data numbers needed to be corrected at their end. He had no issue at all that it was a TiVo. Actually, when I asked him about CC installs and TiVos he explained TiVos are easier than TVs - see previous post. He was not that familiar with how CC work. He called in, explained the situation, explained what I said needed to be done, and they agreed. He read out the Data number for one card, and they hit the card. It came to life. They then did the second card, and it came to life. 
So my TiVo is now seems to be working fine - Ya! Though I have been away for 4 days - I hope that it is still working when I get back. My worry is what is described here:
http://techdigs.net/content/view/46/42/#reset

I hope that the Data number is not regenerated when the sw is updated in the TiVo.


----------



## aaronwt

OzDave said:


> Just following up on this. A Comcast tech came to the house. I explained to him the problem, that the Data numbers needed to be corrected at their end. He had no issue at all that it was a TiVo. Actually, when I asked him about CC installs and TiVos he explained TiVos are easier than TVs - see previous post. He was not that familiar with how CC work. He called in, explained the situation, explained what I said needed to be done, and they agreed. He read out the Data number for one card, and they hit the card. It came to life. They then did the second card, and it came to life.
> So my TiVo is now seems to be working fine - Ya! Though I have been away for 4 days - I hope that it is still working when I get back. My worry is what is described here:
> http://techdigs.net/content/view/46/42/#reset
> 
> I hope that the Data number is not regenerated when the sw is updated in the TiVo.


The SW update doesn't clear and delete everything so the Cable cards better not be affected. TiVo would also have major complaints if it did since that would screw up everyones box that is using Cable Cards.


----------



## klray1

Our sad tale of HD Tivo is that we ordered one, and found that either one or the other cable cards (Scientific Atlantic supplied by Howard Co. Maryland Comcast) would go out, and I would have to re-boot the Tivo. After a while, re-booting didn't work any more. After many calls to Tivo, they suggested I try another unit, which was worse than the first one. The poor Comcast techs were here 3 times, and I made 13 calls to Tivo for help. We finally gave up, and I called Tivo to say that we were going to return the replacement unit. The very nice and helpful person I spoke to said that they should never have sent us the second unit--they should have just cancelled our service for the Series 3. She said that Tivo is having a terrible time with both Comcast and Time-Warner CableCards, that they are simply incompatible. 

I hope, if either Tivo or Comcast is reading these messages, that they will make an effort to let their customers know when they get their systems coordinated. I would love to have the Series 3, but right now, it's not to be. My friend had to send her Series 3 back as well. The Comcast guy was at her house for 3 hours, with several cards, and none would work.


----------



## 1283

klray1 said:


> She said that Tivo is having a terrible time with both Comcast and Time-Warner CableCards, that they are simply incompatible.


Many thousands of S3s are working fine with CableCards.


----------



## Espo

No, I can back up klray1 & say that the S3 current software definitely has a problem with the S.A. cards used in the Md/Va/D.C. area. I also live in Howard Co. & like a least 10 others on this forum, can't get any S3's to work properly. The only Comcast cards I hear work right are using Motorola cards. I eventually gave up using the S.A. cards. I'm just waiting for FIOS to finish laying fiber on my street & then I will drop my basic cable. Friends in the area have used their S3 with FIOS using Motorola CCs & say they are fine. Hopefully, Tivo can fix this "bug" with the 8.1 update!


----------



## dconner

Does Comcast in the DC area only have S.A. cards? Can they get the kind that works? Otherwise, it's simply impossible at this time to get anything more than the most basic of basic cable channels from Comcast on a Series3? Is it only the specific combination of Comcast and S.A. cards, or do they fail on every system?


----------



## chrishicks

can someone explain this:

my CC in slot 2 is working fine at the moment. slot 1 has been a disaster since the install. I had another installer come out today and replace the card in slot 1. he ended up switching the cards around(he used the working slot 2 card in slot 1 and put a new card in slot 2). the new card in slot 2 started working just fine while slot 1 again had issues. 

the card in slot 1 always showed Disabled in the CA State and NOT_TUNED_STATE in the Network setup section. now the slot 1 card CA State has changed to "subscribed" but the network setup is still showing NOT_TUNED_STATE. should I try to have Comcast give the card another hit or what? it was like this before once and I could rcord 2 of any channel but it eventually changed and I went back to one working card which killed that.


----------



## Espo

I believe it's the combination of S.A. & S3. As others have said, the cards will work fine for a day or two & then 1 will fail resulting in lost recordings. I think D.C. only uses S.A. cards. My D.C. friend even had similar failings using the cards in his TV (& Yes, he did try many replacement cards to see if they were bad cards).


----------



## ac3dd

klray1 said:


> She said that Tivo is having a terrible time with both Comcast and Time-Warner CableCards, that they are simply incompatible.


Or more accurately, Time-Warner and Comcast are deliberately giving the TiVos trouble because they hate CableCard.


----------



## dconner

Oh boy... 

Is there any actual grounds for thinking people know about the problem and might have a fix in 8.1, or is that mostly wishful thinking?

And this is probably a stupid question, but are CableCards interchangeable, or is each particular cable system geared to work only with one particular type of CableCard? For instance, if I somehow got hold of a Motorola CableCard, I'm guessing it simply wouldn't work at all, because my local Comcast uses S.A.?


----------



## Espo

Tivo has stated they are working to fix this problem & the missing channel problem in 8.1, but we'll have to see. In the meantime, you could call Comcast & see if they even issue Motorola cards in D.C. (they do use Motorola boxes).


----------



## Mike Farrington

Just had CableCARD install visit #3 - Same crap, different day...

I am in Carrol County, MD - an area that uses Scientific Atlanta cards (sounds familiar? MD/DC/VA region with S.A. cards that never get working?).

Anyway, the installer just spent about 2 hours here trying to get everything to work, but had to give up and eventually leave. He only brought two CableCARDs with him. I get the problem of never getting "CP Auth", and thus never get any encrypted content (digitals, premiums).

Here's part of the problem in my region. The tech says they have no way of testing the CableCARDs. They keep asking for equipment to test them with, but they keep getting shot down. I said "All you need, at a minimum, is an HDTV with a CableCARD slot". He said "I KNOW!! They won't buy us one!!". 

Also, they don't keep track of the serial numbers of troublesome cards. They all just go back into someone's drawer and get handed out to the next person. It doesn't take a genius to see that eventually all you have left in the drawer is bad cards. According to the senior tech that visited today, the have a big box of the S.A. cards that for some reason they haven't been allowed to open.

Even the tech knows that the S.A. cards are crap compared to the Motorola ones. However, whatever backend system is in use in my area only accepts S.A. cards.

Anyway, he said they are going to create a ticket for the N.O.C. in Phili (but they were having trouble even figuring out how to create the ticket to escalate something that high).

This is exasperating. Of course, I don't take it out on the techs that show up. And I don't take it out on the CSRs. This is the only place I have to at least vent. So who at Comcast do I get angry with? I don't know. I guess I see where this N.O.C. ticket gets me (assuming it actually gets created).


----------



## cjett

I had the cable cards installed in my Series 3 last month... I knew they were over charging me as they had 1 cable card for free, and the second listed as an "outlet fee" for $4.95, but after 10 minutes of trying to explain it to the rep, I decided to forget about it, and just get the install done. Which went easily enough - I asked the installer when he arrived how long they had him allocated for the job - "2 hours", he tells me. To which I responded... "wanna get out of here early? Than do exactly what I say, and I promise you'll be out in under 30 minutes". He listened, did, and was out in 15 minutes.

So... back to my bill. The first bill came today, and what was included in the bill - a 2007 Comcast fee schedule for Philadelphia. So, I read the small print in the schedule and find this:



> CableCARD (dual CableCards for non-Comcast HD PVRs requiring two cards) $1.50


So, I decide to place the call... on principle alone. So, 30 minutes with the first rep--> then to supervisor 1 ----> and finally supervisor 2 - lots of hold time, and them telling me I was wrong, that "they know they're fees better than the customer" (yes, supervisor 1 told me that). I finally convinced supervisor 2 to make a few calls to someone in accounting on the details around this fee. Sure enough, she comes back and humbly apologizes for they're reps not knowing anything about this. I told her she could repay me by communicating to every rep under her and to her peers what she learned today.  I have little confidence, but it's a nice thought.

Moral - Check your fee schedule that comes in your bill... and hammer them on it. Use their fee schedule to make your argument.

You should NOT be paying ANY outlet fees for the Series 3. If you are, they have you in their system as having one cablecard in one TV and the second in another TV. In Philadelphia, there is a fee schedule for our exact situation with the series 3... and it's $1.50. So, I pay programming fees + $1.50.

cjett


----------



## 1283

Espo said:


> My D.C. friend even had similar failings using the cards in his TV (& Yes, he did try many replacement cards to see if they were bad cards).


This seems to indicate that the S3 is *NOT* the problem.


----------



## dconner

Mike Farrington said:


> This is exasperating. Of course, I don't take it out on the techs that show up. And I don't take it out on the CSRs. This is the only place I have to at least vent. So who at Comcast do I get angry with? I don't know. I guess I see where this N.O.C. ticket gets me (assuming it actually gets created).


I wonder, does Comcast handle this sort of engineering problem company-wide, or is each local office a little fiefdom unto itself, and none of them talk to each other?


----------



## aaronwt

dconner said:


> Does Comcast in the DC area only have S.A. cards? Can they get the kind that works? Otherwise, it's simply impossible at this time to get anything more than the most basic of basic cable channels from Comcast on a Series3? Is it only the specific combination of Comcast and S.A. cards, or do they fail on every system?


I have 5 out of 6 SA cards working on my S3 boxes right now with Comcast. I'm waiting for them to swap out the sixth card this evening. The other cards didn't have any problems. Just getting the proper info to the correct person so they could input the correct info was the problem for the 5 cards that are working. Once the proper info was input, the cards worked with all the encrypted channels I'm supposed to receive.


----------



## aaronwt

Ok they got my 6th card working. From other peoples posts I sounded like it was just a matter of sending the info again at the head end, and that did solve the problem of not getting the encrypted channels. The tech was happy since he didn't even need to come out here and was able to relay the info I gave him over the phone to the person that handles the head end info. So now all six of my SA cable cards are working in my S3 boxes.
Now if Comcast would hurry up and upgrade their system in my area so I can get the extra HD channels and their phone service. Hopefully they'll be finished by Spring. And if they could just add HDNet(probably wishful thinking) I could drop DirecTV.


----------



## Mike Farrington

aaronwt said:


> Ok they got my 6th card working. From other peoples posts I sounded like it was just a matter of sending the info again at the head end, and that did solve the problem of not getting the encrypted channels. The tech was happy since he didn't even need to come out here and was able to relay the info I gave him over the phone to the person that handles the head end info. So now all six of my SA cable cards are working in my S3 boxes.
> Now if Comcast would hurry up and upgrade their system in my area so I can get the extra HD channels and their phone service. Hopefully they'll be finished by Spring. And if they could just add HDNet(probably wishful thinking) I could drop DirecTV.


Since you're relatively close to me, let me ask you a few questions...

What info did you give them? I give them the S.A. card's serial number, the CableCARD ID, and the Host #. Did they need your "data" number? They never ask for mine, and I never get a MMI screen with it.

Did you get a sense of some of the settings they were using on their end?


----------



## aaronwt

They wanted the number off the card which was actually a series of letters. Then from the TiVo Cable card/Host ID screen they needed the Host ID # and the CableCard #.
To get my 6th card working they already had all the info and just wanted to verify the Host ID # before putting the info in again at the head end.


----------



## Warlord46

klray1 said:


> I hope, if either Tivo or Comcast is reading these messages, that they will make an effort to let their customers know when they get their systems coordinated. I would love to have the Series 3, but right now, it's not to be. My friend had to send her Series 3 back as well. The Comcast guy was at her house for 3 hours, with several cards, and none would work.


Tivo S3s are a major threat to Comcast's monopoly. Comcast boys are high-fiving your decision - it validates their "play dumb" strategy with the cable cards the S3s need to work. You made the right decision, of course. It does no good to keep a box Comcast succeeds in making inoperative. The only reason I was able to beat them out of five good cable cards and keep my S3s and not go nuts was because I had so many devices using cable cards, that as soon as I got a couple of good ones it only took a few minutes to swap them from one device to another to prove beyond doubt the other 15 to 20 cards Comcast tried to foist on me were crippled. And I am confident that statistic is no accident.


----------



## Espo

c3 said:


> This seems to indicate that the S3 is *NOT* the problem.


Yes, I agree, but the cards ARE causing the S3 to fail. The difference is it's a bigger deal when your missing recordings compared to when they fail in a TV. Also, with the TV, a user could just decide to switch to a Comcast box, but this makes our S3 useless.


----------



## SC0TLANDF0REVER

dconner said:


> What happened at your latest appointment? Are you able to get all your channels yet? I'm in the same position you were - just the "basic analog" lineup plus the local HD channels.


opps forgot to update...

My 4th appt w/ a 'Comcast tech' was as useless as another hole in the head.
Two guys come out to try to fix this. I don't even know if they had CCs. They grabbed the TiVo remote, went directly to the CC screens to check the status. They said that there was a case like mine right before they visited me.

They wrote the info down on the work order and said they would call in the info to make sure it was entered correctly. After a cpl of hrs my channels should just work.

Needless to say they didn't and still don't. At this point I'm looking to move out of the condos I'm currently in to get to an area where FiOS is available.

It's everywhere around me here in Reston/Herndon/Leesburg - just not in the 'stacked housing' where I reside. Every time I check the FiOS page I get the 'we'll email you when it's ready' spiel. I'm tired of giving Comcast my $.


----------



## ac3dd

Warlord46 said:


> Tivo S3s are a major threat to Comcast's monopoly. Comcast boys are high-fiving your decision - it validates their "play dumb" strategy with the cable cards the S3s need to work.


In my case I'm going to turn things upside-down on those bastards if they try that. I'm going to take the Comcast DVR back to the local office, and tell them to drop the HD service and all digital channels ... unless they give me working CableCards (or set up an appointment with a technician with them) at a reasonable price. That would reduce my bill by $30/month (and thus drop their revenue by $360/year), which I'll use towards renting movie DVDs and buying DVDs of TV series.


----------



## bicker

CrispyCritter said:


> And what precisely do you call your claims that the S3 shouldn't have been released?


I call it my perspective on the relative value of putting out a product versus not putting out a product, when you know that the foundation of the product isn't robust.



CrispyCritter said:


> You believe that we shouldn't have our S3's ; I see no way for us to get our TiVos unless TiVo releases the S3


Clearly that's not true. Comcast customers will be getting their TiVos over the course of the year, and I bet they'll work much more reliably.



CrispyCritter said:


> And I completely agree with you, and have never claimed otherwise. The S2 was much more robust than the S3.


And this has been the foundation of my arguments, all through this.



CrispyCritter said:


> But that's because it didn't interoperate with any *new* hardware or software or signals controlled by anyone else.


So folks should know that that lack of control on TiVo's part results in far more problems. Why is this so difficult?



CrispyCritter said:


> When TiVo released both HMO and TiVoToGo there was much more complaining about TiVo than there was for the S2 or there is now.


I absolutely disagree with you. I believe customers are experiencing far more severe issues NOW than THEN. We'll just have to agree to disagree about that.


----------



## bicker

OzDave said:


> He says they just try different cards till something works.


If you read the thread over, you'll see that installation problems are typically comparatively easy to address, just by, as you suggest, trying other CCs and also following directions. The worst problems aren't installation problems but rather operational problems: missing channels, partial recordings, etc.


----------



## bicker

Espo said:


> Tivo has stated they are working to fix this problem & the missing channel problem in 8.1, but we'll have to see.


This is good news, not just that they're acknowleding that the problems are their own problems, but also that they are promising to fix them. It sure would have been nice to have that happen a lot earlier than it did, like perhaps when I called my missing channel problem into TiVo Tech Support, MONTHS ago.


----------



## beejay2

cjett said:


> I had the cable cards installed in my Series 3 last month... I knew they were over charging me as they had 1 cable card for free, and the second listed as an "outlet fee" for $4.95, but after 10 minutes of trying to explain it to the rep, I decided to forget about it, and just get the install done. Which went easily enough - I asked the installer when he arrived how long they had him allocated for the job - "2 hours", he tells me. To which I responded... "wanna get out of here early? Than do exactly what I say, and I promise you'll be out in under 30 minutes". He listened, did, and was out in 15 minutes.
> 
> So... back to my bill. The first bill came today, and what was included in the bill - a 2007 Comcast fee schedule for Philadelphia. So, I read the small print in the schedule and find this:
> 
> So, I decide to place the call... on principle alone. So, 30 minutes with the first rep--> then to supervisor 1 ----> and finally supervisor 2 - lots of hold time, and them telling me I was wrong, that "they know they're fees better than the customer" (yes, supervisor 1 told me that). I finally convinced supervisor 2 to make a few calls to someone in accounting on the details around this fee. Sure enough, she comes back and humbly apologizes for they're reps not knowing anything about this. I told her she could repay me by communicating to every rep under her and to her peers what she learned today.  I have little confidence, but it's a nice thought.
> 
> Moral - Check your fee schedule that comes in your bill... and hammer them on it. Use their fee schedule to make your argument.
> 
> You should NOT be paying ANY outlet fees for the Series 3. If you are, they have you in their system as having one cablecard in one TV and the second in another TV. In Philadelphia, there is a fee schedule for our exact situation with the series 3... and it's $1.50. So, I pay programming fees + $1.50.
> 
> cjett


Just wanted to let you know that it wasn't communicated. And to thank you. Just got my bill and made the call. John the rep knew nothing about it and is currently researching as I type. Because I also have a Comcast DVR you have saved me $17.90 per month. I was just getting ready to return the box and cable cards and go OTA totally. Maybe I won't have to now.


----------



## aaronwt

WOW! I thought I was having problems but apparently not. All six of my cards worked. No swapping out of any cards and the actual Comcast employees(not contractors) were very helpful. They were going to swap out the sixth card but got it working by re-enetering the info at the head end. I was pissed at Comcast for making me have so many appointments to get things straightened out but that was mainly the fault of every CSR I dealt with. After hearing about some of these other problems, especially around the DC area, I'm rather pleased with Comcst in my area now. So now it comes down to programing. If Comcast doesn't get the HDNet channels by the time FIOS is available in my area, I will jump from Comcast even if I have to pay a penalty for leaving before my first year is up. Although I have no idea when FIOS will be available so all I have to look forward to is Comcast upgrading their system shortly to offer phone service and more HD channels.
How will the cable companies react to DIRECTV this fall when they are able to offer every HD channel available?


----------



## Mike Farrington

My saga continues...

This morning I discovered the STB on our other television (a normal standard-def S.A. digital cable box) lost its authorization last night (at 9:01pm according to a recording).

I called a CSR this morning, and she says that she doesn't see any STBs on my account. Sigh. I can only guess that someone was working on my N.O.C. ticket last night and accidentally deleted my STB. I gave the CSR the box number, but she was having trouble getting it added to my account. So, this evening between 3-5pm, I've got my 4th appointment for CableCARD installation (and also to get the STB working again).

I'm just glad they didn't accidentally remove my cable modem from the account, since I work from home. My wife isn't too happy though. Not only is she unable to watch the Today show this morning, but she also cannot watch Conan from last night. Her favorite comedian was on (Jim Gaffigan).


----------



## dconner

You've given me reason to keep hope alive, aaronwt! 

I've got my third scheduled appointment this evening, and maybe I'll get lucky. I do love the TiVo Series3 system itself, and it's pretty awesome seeing *24* in high-def TiVo! If only they can get my HBO doing the same for *Rome* pretty soon....


----------



## mikeb33

cjett said:


> I had the cable cards installed in my Series 3 last month... I knew they were over charging me as they had 1 cable card for free, and the second listed as an "outlet fee" for $4.95, but after 10 minutes of trying to explain it to the rep, I decided to forget about it, and just get the install done. Which went easily enough - I asked the installer when he arrived how long they had him allocated for the job - "2 hours", he tells me. To which I responded... "wanna get out of here early? Than do exactly what I say, and I promise you'll be out in under 30 minutes". He listened, did, and was out in 15 minutes.


So I have my Comcast installer coming tomorrow morning, and based on past experience, I have no confidence that he will know what to do. What did you tell your guy to do? Is there a walk through somewhere I can print out for him?

Thanks,

MIKE


----------



## hiker

mikeb33 said:


> So I have my Comcast installer coming tomorrow morning, and based on past experience, I have no confidence that he will know what to do. What did you tell your guy to do? Is there a walk through somewhere I can print out for him?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> MIKE


There's an instruction sheet for the installer that came with the S3.


----------



## kringdahl

This seems to be the opposite of what most people have CC problems with, but Comcast installed 2 CCs in my new S3 and the only stations I can get are broadcast HD (NBC, ABC, CBS, FOX, etc.) and some of the music stations. Anything in the analog range (0-99) and some other stations as well as the non-broadcast HD stations (ESPN, TNT, etc.) are not coming in through the CCs. Before the CCs were installed I was able to get all analog stations just fine. The tech on the phone that authorized the cards said that the analog stations should just pass through the CC and that they are only there to decode protected/encrypted content. I tried looking through the CC threads to see if anyone had a similar problem and how it may have been resolved, but came up empty. I called TiVo and of course they are pointing their finger (probably correctly) at Comcast. Does anyone have any thoughts on this? Similar experience? Advice? Thanks in advance.


----------



## Mike Farrington

kringdahl said:


> This seems to be the opposite of what most people have CC problems with, but Comcast installed 2 CCs in my new S3 and the only stations I can get are broadcast HD (NBC, ABC, CBS, FOX, etc.) and some of the music stations. Anything in the analog range (0-99) and some other stations as well as the non-broadcast HD stations (ESPN, TNT, etc.) are not coming in through the CCs. Before the CCs were installed I was able to get all analog stations just fine. The tech on the phone that authorized the cards said that the analog stations should just pass through the CC and that they are only there to decode protected/encrypted content. I tried looking through the CC threads to see if anyone had a similar problem and how it may have been resolved, but came up empty. I called TiVo and of course they are pointing their finger (probably correctly) at Comcast. Does anyone have any thoughts on this? Similar experience? Advice? Thanks in advance.


If you pop the CableCARDs, do the analogs come back? If you splice the coax (or just plug it into) the TV, can you tune the analogs? Is it possible that the tech accidentally put an analog filter onto your line? They sometimes to this for cable-modem customers who do not also pay for basic cable.


----------



## kringdahl

Mike Farrington said:


> If you pop the CableCARDs, do the analogs come back? If you splice the coax (or just plug it into) the TV, can you tune the analogs? Is it possible that the tech accidentally put an analog filter onto your line? They sometimes to this for cable-modem customers who do not also pay for basic cable.


I have other TVs in the house plugged into the analog so I assume that would still work fine on the TiVo if I pulled the cards since they're spliced off the same line. I was a CM customer for a long time and was always using the analog TV so there's no filter involved.


----------



## Mike Farrington

kringdahl said:


> I have other TVs in the house plugged into the analog so I assume that would still work fine on the TiVo if I pulled the cards since they're spliced off the same line. I was a CM customer for a long time and was always using the analog TV so there's no filter involved.


Who knows, maybe the tech was putting a filter on the line to this TV, and put on the wrong kind. Sometimes they use high-pass filters to prevent cable-modems from affecting the tv. I think the best thing to do would be, working with this connection, to either plug the COAX into your TV or to pop the CableCARDs.

But before you do anything, maybe a simple reboot of your S3 would be in order (there have been problems where all analogs go to black & white, and a reboot fixes it).


----------



## cjett

mikeb33 said:


> So I have my Comcast installer coming tomorrow morning, and based on past experience, I have no confidence that he will know what to do. What did you tell your guy to do? Is there a walk through somewhere I can print out for him?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> MIKE


As mentioned... I used the enclosed sheet. This may be a little vague below... but the flow is what is important.

I had to insist that he not try to install both at the same time. So, what we did - first, we wrote down all the numbers on the first card, installed it, made sure it had the right messages (that it was "seen" in the box), we then pulled the numbers off of the screen that are needed. He then called Comcast to activate... got the "error message"... I told him that was normal. Once activated, I tested to make sure everything was functioning with the first tuner. He kept the operator on the phone... kept telling her to "wait just a minute" - this was the tough part, he didn't want to do it, and the operator wanted to hang up. but 45 seconds later we were on to the second card.

Then... rinse and repeat on card #2.

One other item.... don't let the installer work the remote... they do not know the TiVo software and are lost. When he reached for it... I just told him no... I knew exactly where the menus are, and could get there much faster. So... get familar with the right menus before the installer shows up.

cjett


----------



## kringdahl

Mike Farrington said:


> Who knows, maybe the tech was putting a filter on the line to this TV, and put on the wrong kind. Sometimes they use high-pass filters to prevent cable-modems from affecting the tv. I think the best thing to do would be, working with this connection, to either plug the COAX into your TV or to pop the CableCARDs.
> 
> But before you do anything, maybe a simple reboot of your S3 would be in order (there have been problems where all analogs go to black & white, and a reboot fixes it).


I guess I'm destined to be a prisoner to Comcast until they can figure this out. I popped the CCs and reran setup and all the analog stations are back. I put the CCs back in and rerun setup (with a reboot) and I'm seeing the broadcast HD music stations. They must have something provisioned incorrectly or maybe the CCs are bad, but they seem to be doing their job.


----------



## dconner

mikeb33 said:


> So I have my Comcast installer coming tomorrow morning, and based on past experience, I have no confidence that he will know what to do. What did you tell your guy to do? Is there a walk through somewhere I can print out for him?


While the TiVo-provided instruction sheet is pretty good, what would be really cool is a "Comcast User's Guide" checklist - i.e., a walkthrough of _how to deal with Comcast_ in a manner most likely to lead to success.

Edit: Actually, cjett's post is a good one for this!


----------



## 1283

Most likely those "analog" channels are mapped to their digital equivalent channels incorrectly, or correctly but disabled.


----------



## Brainiac 5

kringdahl said:


> The tech on the phone that authorized the cards said that the analog stations should just pass through the CC and that they are only there to decode protected/encrypted content.


This is true, but in many areas (including where I live) Comcast is simulcasting digital SD versions of all the analog channels. When you use a digital set top box or CableCARD, it will use the digital version instead of the analog one (or at least, it's supposed to). In my area, these channels are encrypted.

My guess would be that with the CableCARDs in, the TiVo is trying to use the digital versions of these channels and is unable to decrypt them for one of the usual reasons (bad CableCARDs, something isn't set up right in the account, etc.).


----------



## Brainiac 5

klray1 said:


> Our sad tale of HD Tivo is that we ordered one, and found that either one or the other cable cards (Scientific Atlantic supplied by Howard Co. Maryland Comcast) would go out, and I would have to re-boot the Tivo.


As espo mentioned, every single S3 owner in Howard County, MD seems to have this problem. I don't know if every CableCARD device does it, or just the S3, since Comcast has refused my every request to try my CableCARDs (or any CableCARDs) on a different device.

I understand about your returning the TiVo (although I myself am stubborn and actually bought _another_ S3 without having resolved this problem). I wish TiVo could take a more active role in helping resolve these problems, even if they think the problem is with the cable company. I've called them, but they basically just said the problem was with Comcast and I should talk to them.

It doesn't matter whose fault the problem is - if it can't be resolved, most people won't have any choice but to keep Comcast and drop TiVo. If TiVo could tell us what's wrong in cases like this where at least a whole county is affected, we'd have a better chance at getting Comcast to fix it.


----------



## kimmy482

I am about to have a hissy fit with Comcast over my CableCards. 

I believe I have a pairing problem, because card #1 works fine -- picks up all the premium channels -- but card #2 says it's "connected" and "subscribed", but gives me the ol' EnabledByCP: no, CA Enable: not possible, Host Validation: Unknown 00. It tunes everything but premium channels.

A search of these forums and the internet yielded the solution of calling Comcast with my Data # to make sure it matches their records. But when I call Comcast customer service, they either have no idea what I'm talking about OR say they don't need that information, just the card serial number. I finally had one person talk to the head end via IM, but the response was "everything is fine on our end." They didn't even ask for the Data #. Sigh.

So do I just keep calling back 'til I get someone who knows what they're doing? Or should I have the card replaced yet again and hope the next installer has a clue? (The last one certainly didn't.) Any advice would be appreciated.


----------



## Phantom Gremlin

ac3dd said:


> In my case I'm going to turn things upside-down on those bastards if they try that. I'm going to take the Comcast DVR back to the local office, and tell them to drop the HD service and all digital channels ... unless they give me working CableCards (or set up an appointment with a technician with them) at a reasonable price. That would reduce my bill by $30/month (and thus drop their revenue by $360/year), which I'll use towards renting movie DVDs and buying DVDs of TV series.


To paraphrase Lily Tomlin:

*We don't care. We don't have to. We're the cable company.*

A while ago when I dropped cable entirely (over $1000/yr) they didn't bat an eye. Didn't ask even one question. Didn't care in the slightest. And why should they?

Why should any low-level Comcast employee care in the slightest whether or not you're satisfied or if you're a customer at all?

And as for top management, Comcast had $6.11 Billion in Operating Cash Flow in the last 12 months. Take my word for it, that's a good number. By the usual Wall Street metrics, Comcast is doing very very well. So why should top management care in the slightest whether or not you're a customer?


----------



## dconner

Well, Attempt #3 tonight. 
Scenario: CableCards working, but only get the Analog channels and the unencrypted digital channels (basically, local stations only.)

I actually got a really good tech tonight... who unfortunately was unable to help me. According to Comcast, everything looks good on their end, like my cards are all set the right way. I'm still not sure the cards were _ever_ "initialized" by Comcast, but the policy of the home office is apparently, if the records show it, it must be true. (I guess - I'm a little confused on this myself, as to whether my cards are "bad" or were just never initialized properly by Comcast in the first place.)

But the next step, according to Comcast, is to assume the cards are bad (my technician, who actually knew what he was doing and was very cool, verified that they have no way of testing the CableCards themselves before installing them) and install different ones.

Anybody want to guess whether Comcast gave my friendly technician two CableCards to install in this foreseeable circumstance?

So... it's time for Attempt #4. After I figure out when I can be available myself for that visit, I'll call Comcast to set that up. My tech encouraged me to give them hell.


----------



## jeffsinsfo

I have to disagree. There are many Comcast customers with working Series 3, so it's clear that they are NOT "simply incompatible." I posted my saga over several posts above. It was a painstaking task to get Comcast to finally get a competent tech and "head end" employee to set up the cable cards properly, but once they did my Series 3 worked just as designed. I'm enjoying the vastly superior picture quality (how did I put up with my Series 2 on an HDTV for the past two years?).

I think the real problem is lack of training of cable company employees, particularly the ones who authorize and hit the cards. Even if the tech out at your house does everything properly, if the person in the office doesn't set things up correctly in their computer you're still hosed.

A TiVo customer service rep was quick to suggest returning my Series 3, too. I think that TiVo needs to train its customer service reps to better trouble shoot some of these issues. I'm certainly no expert in this area, but it doesn't make sense to me to assume that a cable card slot is bad if the Series 3 recognizes the card but simply doesn't authorize properly. Instead of colluding with the cable companies to slack off on their responsibilities to provide working cable cards to customers who request them, TiVo should be helping to educate its customers and cable companies.



klray1 said:


> Our sad tale of HD Tivo is that we ordered one, and found that either one or the other cable cards (Scientific Atlantic supplied by Howard Co. Maryland Comcast) would go out, and I would have to re-boot the Tivo. After a while, re-booting didn't work any more. After many calls to Tivo, they suggested I try another unit, which was worse than the first one. The poor Comcast techs were here 3 times, and I made 13 calls to Tivo for help. We finally gave up, and I called Tivo to say that we were going to return the replacement unit. The very nice and helpful person I spoke to said that they should never have sent us the second unit--they should have just cancelled our service for the Series 3. She said that Tivo is having a terrible time with both Comcast and Time-Warner CableCards, that they are simply incompatible.
> 
> I hope, if either Tivo or Comcast is reading these messages, that they will make an effort to let their customers know when they get their systems coordinated. I would love to have the Series 3, but right now, it's not to be. My friend had to send her Series 3 back as well. The Comcast guy was at her house for 3 hours, with several cards, and none would work.


----------



## jeffsinsfo

Just how complicated can Comcast's computer system be? Or do they deliberately look for people with below average intelligence to work there? Some doofus removed the cable modem from my account after my first (failed) cable card installation appointment, though they apparently left my account as if I still had the two cable cards that the installer could not get to work. Some of the mistakes Comcast makes in attempting to provide cable cards are simply unreasonable.



Mike Farrington said:


> My saga continues...
> 
> This morning I discovered the STB on our other television (a normal standard-def S.A. digital cable box) lost its authorization last night (at 9:01pm according to a recording).
> 
> I called a CSR this morning, and she says that she doesn't see any STBs on my account. Sigh. I can only guess that someone was working on my N.O.C. ticket last night and accidentally deleted my STB. I gave the CSR the box number, but she was having trouble getting it added to my account. So, this evening between 3-5pm, I've got my 4th appointment for CableCARD installation (and also to get the STB working again).
> 
> I'm just glad they didn't accidentally remove my cable modem from the account, since I work from home. My wife isn't too happy though. Not only is she unable to watch the Today show this morning, but she also cannot watch Conan from last night. Her favorite comedian was on (Jim Gaffigan).


----------



## ac3dd

Phantom Gremlin said:


> A while ago when I dropped cable entirely (over $1000/yr) they didn't bat an eye. Didn't ask even one question. Didn't care in the slightest. And why should they?
> 
> Why should any low-level Comcast employee care in the slightest whether or not you're satisfied or if you're a customer at all?


They won't care unless they're going to get fired or reprimanded over it. Calls are recorded and are listened to by supervisors (although not ALL calls will be listened to). My strategy is to make the employee look bad if a supervisor ever listens to the call.

"I will drop Comcast if you don't straighten this out. This call is being recorded. Do YOU want to be responsible for losing a customer? If you don't know how to handle this please let me talk to somebody who does."


----------



## kosherbacon

So I am having a weird issue...

After two installer visits and half a dozen phone calls, I am now getting all of my analog stations and all of my HD stations (TNT, ESPN, HBO, etc.) EXCEPT the local affiliates (no NBC, ABC, CBS, but I am getting Fox, UPN). Strange.

TiVo says that the signal strength on the local HD affiliates channels is 0, so I suspect that the problem is not with a cable card decoding or initialization, but that for whatever reason those signals are void in my house. Comcast has reported no service outages in my area (NW Philadelphia) and my neighbor and I have the same package as I do and gets these staions just fine, so this seems to me to be a problem of mine alone.

Any suggestions for getting this resolved when the Comcast tech comes back tomorrow? The major networks in HD are the

It is a shame that I have to come here to even ask this, isn't it?


----------



## ewilts

kosherbacon said:


> So I am having a weird issue...
> 
> After two installer visits and half a dozen phone calls, I am now getting all of my analog stations and all of my HD stations (TNT, ESPN, HBO, etc.) EXCEPT the local affiliates (no NBC, ABC, CBS, but I am getting Fox, UPN). Strange.


I ran into this and it drove me nuts for a while trying to figure it out. It turned out that I a channel block on my line for channels 75-80 so that I could use an AVCast system to broadcast my TiVo's signal back out to other TVs in the house. And guess where the root channels were for the local stations... Boy did I feel like an idiot when I finally found that. Remove the channel block and there were the stations in glorious HD. I haven't found a replacement for the AVCast yet though.

See if your technician can test the signal on those stations right where the cable enters the house before it connects to anything else or splits. If you don't have signal there, it's the cable company's fault - it means they have a filter somewhere on their network.

.../Ed


----------



## kosherbacon

ewilts said:


> I ran into this and it drove me nuts for a while trying to figure it out. It turned out that I a channel block on my line for channels 75-80 so that I could use an AVCast system to broadcast my TiVo's signal back out to other TVs in the house. And guess where the root channels were for the local stations... Boy did I feel like an idiot when I finally found that. Remove the channel block and there were the stations in glorious HD. I haven't found a replacement for the AVCast yet though.
> 
> See if your technician can test the signal on those stations right where the cable enters the house before it connects to anything else or splits. If you don't have signal there, it's the cable company's fault - it means they have a filter somewhere on their network.
> 
> .../Ed


Thanks for the input. I don't know what AVCast is or how to even enact a channel block, so I assume that that is not the issue. I am sure that they have a filter on their network. Let's hope that they can figure it out.


----------



## Mike Farrington

Mike Farrington said:


> My saga continues...
> 
> This morning I discovered the STB on our other television (a normal standard-def S.A. digital cable box) lost its authorization last night (at 9:01pm according to a recording).
> 
> I called a CSR this morning, and she says that she doesn't see any STBs on my account. Sigh. I can only guess that someone was working on my N.O.C. ticket last night and accidentally deleted my STB. I gave the CSR the box number, but she was having trouble getting it added to my account. So, this evening between 3-5pm, I've got my 4th appointment for CableCARD installation (and also to get the STB working again).
> 
> I'm just glad they didn't accidentally remove my cable modem from the account, since I work from home. My wife isn't too happy though. Not only is she unable to watch the Today show this morning, but she also cannot watch Conan from last night. Her favorite comedian was on (Jim Gaffigan).


Replying to myself here. Turns out I didn't have an appointment yesterday, even though the CSR said I did. It was early, and I think she was confused as to what today's date was. Once my installer never showed up, I called a CSR who said that my appoint was for tomorrow, not today. At first I thought the technician must have stealthily rescheduled, but the more I thought about it I realized that the morning CSR must have been mistaken. I live out in the boonies, and from previous experience I remembered that techs only come out this way on Tuesdays and Thursdays.

So I tried again with this CSR to get my old STB added back to my account, but it just wouldn't work. The computer system wouldn't accept the box number I was giving her. It was giving her an error like it was already attached to someone else's account, but it wasn't popping up the other account info like it is supposed to. My box number is lost in nowhereland, and they'd rather do a truck roll with a different box rather than hunt down the root issue.

Anyway, so last night I called yet again for some hits. I basically just keep calling back hoping I'd luck into someone who knows what they are doing. Last night it seems that I did find someone who knew what was up. She immediately noticed that it was a S3, and immediately figured it must be a "coding issue" with the backend equipment at my local office (who recently were transitioned from Adelphia to Comcast). The "coding issue" is different from the "rate codes" that other CSRs were looking into. Basically, she believed that the local equipment hasn't been programmed to handle the S3. She was on the phone diligently hunting it down, but eventually had to let me go. She's on the case though and gave me her extension and name. She said she would be handing it off and it should be handled within 48-hours. Finally someone who agreed that truck roll after truck roll wasn't the solution to this problem. I think she works in a regional office. If she solves my problem, I'll check to see if they cover D.C. and VA. If so, I'll post her name and extension here for those in the area.

Wish me luck.

-Mike


----------



## JPShinn

So, I took delivery of my RMA'd device and set up with no problem. Comcast re-hit the cards and all is well . . .

John


----------



## btwyx

kosherbacon said:


> Any suggestions for getting this resolved when the Comcast tech comes back tomorrow?


Look in the diagnostics and see what frequency the missing channels are carried on.

I just had a problem with channels going missing, but only when its cold. When I could tell the tech that all the problem channels were carried on frequencies 93-117 MHz (channels 95-99) he got pretty convinced it was their problem and immediatly did the right thing which was measuing the siganl strength coming in to the house.


----------



## srw69

I live in the Chicago area (Schaumburg) and am in the middle of deciding to stick with the Comcast P.O.S. DVR or bite the bullet and purchase a Tivo S3. 

Having read all 1900 posts I am a little concerned with the abilities of comcast to get it working. The only days I have available to schedule for service calls are on Saturdays and Sundays. If the tech's can't get it right the first try, it will be a week before they can try again.

My question.... Has anyone in my area had any experience with the S3 and Comcast? Success or Disappointments.


----------



## cluemeister

It's been 23 days since I called comcast for cable cards. On December 29th, I was assured it wouldn't take two more weeks to get the cards.

It's now the 18th, and I have yet to receive a call from Comcast except the orginal call to cancel the appointment.

NH region. Anybody else have any experience in this area?


----------



## Gene Plantz

srw69 said:


> My question.... Has anyone in my area had any experience with the S3 and Comcast? Success or Disappointments.


I'm in Hoffman Estates. Installed about 3 months ago. Got it done on first visit... took about 2 hours but it was completed.


----------



## Mike Farrington

I don't have the energy to get into my story right now. In the end, after my 4th truck roll, I'm stilling getting "Waiting for CP Authorization". My wife is pissed because they keep knocking our other digital STB off the account when they're futzing with the CableCARDs. She's getting pretty vocal about dropping Comcast entirely. If this goes on, I'm seriously going to consider dropping out service down to basic cable. I'd go full OTA if it weren't for Comedy Central and SciFi. The rest I can live without if need be (until The Wire starts back up).


----------



## lkinley

I picked up my cable cards at the local office (Bremerton) last week in anticipation of activating my S3. It's been sitting around since Christmas, but I had to wait for some electrical work to be done in my house before I could set it up. The local office is great; there are very friendly and helpful staff there.

I called Comcast this afternoon to activate the CC's and got a person who had never done them before. I stuck with it and it payed off. She put me on hold 5 times during the 25 minute call but in the end, everything worked the first try.

I don't have a digital package, I'm using the CC's mainly for the local HD's. Come F1 season, I'll get the $5.99 Sports Entertainment package to get Speed TV (still no digital package required.) Bottom line, my bill will be $1.50 higher for the second cable card as the first is free. I'm happy!

-Lance


----------



## Mike Farrington

lkinley said:


> I don't have a digital package, I'm using the CC's mainly for the local HD's. Come F1 season, I'll get the $5.99 Sports Entertainment package to get Speed TV (still no digital package required.) Bottom line, my bill will be $1.50 higher for the second cable card as the first is free. I'm happy!


Without any digitals or premium content, it might be hard to tell if your CableCARDs are working 100%. You might be disappointed when it comes times to watch your sports.

I've been getting analogs and HD locals just fine for weeks, my big problem is getting authenticated for digitals and premiums.


----------



## rictus

Is anyone seeing guide data for UHD or MHD? I filled out the "incorrect guide data" form on the TiVo website a few weeks ago, but it's still showing "Regular Programming" for me. This is with Comcast in Oakland, CA.


----------



## aaronwt

lkinley said:


> I picked up my cable cards at the local office (Bremerton) last week in anticipation of activating my S3. It's been sitting around since Christmas, but I had to wait for some electrical work to be done in my house before I could set it up. The local office is great; there are very friendly and helpful staff there.
> 
> I called Comcast this afternoon to activate the CC's and got a person who had never done them before. I stuck with it and it payed off. She put me on hold 5 times during the 25 minute call but in the end, everything worked the first try.
> 
> I don't have a digital package, I'm using the CC's mainly for the local HD's. Come F1 season, I'll get the $5.99 Sports Entertainment package to get Speed TV (still no digital package required.) Bottom line, my bill will be $1.50 higher for the second cable card as the first is free. I'm happy!
> 
> -Lance


All six of my Cable cards allowed me to watch the local HD and analog channels within two minutes of installing them in the S3. A couple did ahve a problem with showing the other unencrypted HD channels like ESPN, Discovery HD and CSNHD. That problem was corrected one they entered the proper info at the head end.


----------



## hiker

rictus said:


> Is anyone seeing guide data for UHD or MHD? I filled out the "incorrect guide data" form on the TiVo website a few weeks ago, but it's still showing "Regular Programming" for me. This is with Comcast in Oakland, CA.


Yes, I'm getting guide info for those channels and I'm also in Bay Area.


----------



## dconner

I've got a 4th attempt scheduled for tomorrow afternoon, operating under the theory of "Maybe they're bad CableCards, let's try installing different ones and see what happens."

There's so much that can go wrong here. To have even a small chance of success, you need all three elements to converge:
1. Non-clueless techs
2. Non-clueless people at the Comcast office who answer their phones. And they have to properly initialize the CableCards from their end. If they don't, there seems to be no way to tell. ("The data looks correct from here.")
3. Properly functioning CableCards ("No, we don't test them before we send out our techs. Why do you ask?")

The excellent tech I had the other night (who'd recently started working for Comcast after moving to the area from Alabama, where he worked for some other cable company, which probably explains the competence) was particularly irked, and rightly so, that they had no way to test the CableCards themselves before heading out for a job.

It's really not even possible to properly diagnose problems this way. (Could the real problem be with the SA cards and/or how TiVo talks to them?)

I'm kinda hoping for a miracle of some sort where everything will start working once the TiVo 8.1 release is out, but I don't know how likely that is.


----------



## HORUS

I just got off the phone with a Comcast agent from where I live (Central Jersey), she informed me that there has been a two-week out of stock status on the cable cards with no expected replenishment time frame and no chance for a wait list. She informed me to call back periodically. Maybe their thinking is that if they drag their heels long enough that people will just cave in and purchase their DVRs or wait till they launch their TIVO box. Any insight or more information that someone was able to gather from talking to someone?


----------



## Mike Farrington

HORUS said:


> I just got off the phone with a Comcast agent from where I live (Central Jersey), she informed me that there has been a two-week out of stock status on the cable cards with no expected replenishment time frame and no chance for a wait list. She informed me to call back periodically. Maybe their thinking is that if they drag their heels long enough that people will just cave in and purchase their DVRs or wait till they launch their TIVO box. Any insight or more information that someone was able to gather from talking to someone?


You could CC the CSRs supervisor and some regional or national Comcast person on a written and mailed complaint letter to the FCC. I've never done such a thing myself. The FCC probably won't do anything (except add it to the count of people with problems). But some higher-up at Comcast might come down on your NJ office.


----------



## pl1

I received a bunch of different answers from the Comcast reps north of Boston. None of it made any sense to me at all until finally I received a new price list. What is confusing is that there are TWO charges for the cable cards. First there is a charge for the card then there is a charge for the A/O (Aditional Outlet.) Boy did I have a hard time getting through to the Comcast rep that their fee schedule says N/C for the cable card. But, I did not know there was an additional A/O charge on top of the card. I thought that was the fee we were discussing all along!

When I first called to get a price, I was told I would pay $4.45 extra for a HD box, and my first card was free and the second card was 2.50. I got billed $4.45 for the HD box PLUS 2.75 A/O for each card. So, the rep was wrong about the cable card cost, it was free, and did not mention or know about the Additional outlet fee.

My new pricing schedule goes like this:



> .....WITH BOX................................Old Price......... New Price
> 
> First Cable Card ......................................N/C............N/C
> Second Card Same Device........................N/A...........1.50/mo
> 
> Digital Additional Outlet Service Charge....2.75/mo......3.51/mo
> Digital Additional Outlet Service Charge....2.75/mo......3.51/mo





> .....WITHOUT BOX..........................Old Price......... New Price
> 
> First Cable Card ......................................N/C............N/C
> Second Card Same Device........................N/A...........1.50/mo
> 
> Digital Additional Outlet Service Charge....0.00/mo......0.00/mo
> Digital Additional Outlet Service Charge....2.75/mo......3.51/mo


So, that about does it for me with keeping the extra HD box. I'm returning that puppy immediately. That "should" recoup me $10 for the box and $3.51 for one A/O and as of Feb 1, it would have cost me $19 to keep the box with the cable cards. If I do this return "correctly", it should be $5 for the two cable cards. But, I doubt I'm through arguing with these people. 

One mistake I made in communicating with Comcast was to request HD access as opposed to premium content. The girl kept saying I did not need a box for HD, which is correct, but I meant to say premium access. She said I should just keep the old digital box and there would be no A/O fee. But, reading the price list they included with the bill, it says an A/O charge for every outlet over and above the digital OR HD "box".


----------



## dconner

In what version of English does a CableCard constitute an "outlet?" If this word is used as an industry term of art, I strongly suspect it doesn't encompass CableCards....


----------



## 1283

An outlet is a device that can receive/decode the signal. Some areas treat a device with two CableCards as one outlet, and some areas treat it as two outlets (wrong, IMO).


----------



## pl1

My fault for not explaining it fully. It probably has to do with any additional outlet over and above the first. So, I have an HD Box and the two cable cards are two additional outlets, so $3.51 each for the A/O.

My current bill says 

1/24 - 2/23 CABLECARD A/O 2.75 
1/24 - 2/23 CABLECARD A/O 2.75



The pricing menu: "Digital Additional Outlet Service Charge (High Definition or Digital) Charge for reception of premium services or package on additional outlets (per outlet)"

I quote.


----------



## dconner

Ah, that's interesting. I was kind of assuming the whole notion of treating this as an "additional outlet" in the first place was jive, but I guess that fits standard practice (or at least for one additional "box," it does.)

By the way, consider yourself lucky for only being soaked for that rate. My new rate schedule says "DVR Service (primary *or* additional outlet)" up to $11.95 from $9.95.

So even if I wasn't still paying for a Comcast digital box (hopefully temporarily until I get full TiVo functionality), I'll still be charged 24 bucks for two CableCards....


----------



## pl1

Now that is ridiculous. At $24/mo, I think you have to seriously consider alternatives. Seeing that, yes, I guess I do feel somewhat fortunate.


----------



## kringdahl

I just wanted to close the loop on my Comcast saga. To recap, I had 2 CCs installed, each of them were only able to receive broadcast HD channels and the music channels. After doing some research and some trial and error, it turns out Comcast in my area (Southern NH) does not encrypt the local HDs or music channels. So, essentially the CCs were doing nothing. I proved this by removing the cards and using a straight coax connect. I then reran guided setup with no CCs and then a did a channel scan so it would pick up the stations above 99. It picked up the music channels and local HDs and I was able to view them without CCs inserted. So, I got the tech back today and convinced him that I had bad CCs. We got the card in slot 1 working with the 3rd CC. Slot 2 took a while and ultimately we could only get it to work by taking the card from slot 1 and putting it into slot 2 and then reconfiguring a new card in slot 1 (one that didn't work in slot 2). This makes no sense, but it worked. In the end, it took the guy about 4 hours on his 3rd trip to get things working. But, I'm live with 2 tuners in full HD color. It really shouldn't be this hard, but as long as I don't have a setback, the setup pain would be well worth it IMO.


----------



## pl1

Same here in Boston. I learned that today from a CSR. You do not need any box to get HD once you have been activated with your cable card. It appears that you can simply connect your coax to your HD TV and get all of the HD channels they offer except the premium ones. I have not specifically tested this, but this CRS insisted that this is the case. 

This brings up an interesting thought. I wonder if we could hook up a split coax cable into the antenna input and do a scan as if it was OTA. Then use the OTA channels for all recordings that we can get without a cable card, possibly bypassing any cable card related problems or issues.

I might just have to give that a try.


----------



## 1283

You can receive all unencrypted channels without CableCard, but you won't have program guide data. ATSC (OTA) decoder does not work with QAM (cable) signal. For all practical purposes, you need CableCards with cable service.


----------



## pl1

Oh, Ok.


----------



## Mike Farrington

c3 said:


> You can receive all unencrypted channels without CableCard, but you won't have program guide data. ATSC (OTA) decoder does not work with QAM (cable) signal. For all practical purposes, you need CableCards with cable service.


To pl1: Exactly, you need the CableCARDs to translate the weird QAM channels like 90-101 into "normal" channels like 1 to 999. Cable companies only share the traditional channel numbers with Tribune and are free to change QAM frequencies at any time. The CableCARDs receive instructions from your cable company on how to correctly map these QAM channels onto "normal" stations that we are all familiar with. So even if you're not decrypting any content, you still need the cards for the mapping it provides.


----------



## pl1

Now that helps me to understand something else I had noticed when I first installed my S3 without any cablecards. I had tons of channels (including unscrambled premium channels) all with weird channel numbers that I was having a hard time keeping track of. I did figure out that one of the channels was HBO 304.

*But, the CSR said that if I plug the coax directly into the TV, I will get HD * channels. So, as a test, I'm plugging my coax directly into my Panasonic 42" Plasma and scanning all cable channels. *Wrong*, as I anticipated. The CSR just does not understand how the cablecard works with the TiVo. She is assuming incorrectly that it is plugged into the TV set. Also, the TiVo with no cablecard gets many more channels than the built-in TV tuner on my Panasonic.

They REALLY, REALLY need to educate their CSR's on this IMO.


----------



## 1283

The CSR was not wrong. If your TV has QAM tuner, then it can get all of the unencrypted channels as well, just like the S3 without CableCards.


----------



## randywalters

pl1 said:


> Now that helps me to understand something else I had noticed when I first installed my S3 without any cablecards. I had tons of channels (including unscrambled premium channels) all with weird channel numbers that I was having a hard time keeping track of. I did figure out that one of the channels was HBO 304.
> 
> *But, the CSR said that if I plug the coax directly into the TV, I will get HD * channels. So, as a test, I'm plugging my coax directly into my Panasonic 42" Plasma and scanning all cable channels. *Wrong*, as I anticipated. The CSR just does not understand how the cablecard works with the TiVo. She is assuming incorrectly that it is plugged into the TV set. Also, the TiVo with no cablecard gets many more channels than the built-in TV tuner on my Panasonic.


I think the problem you're having is that the tuner in the Panasonic Plasma is known to be downright crappy, and i can confirm it 

My S3 picks up more channels than my Panasonic Plasma does when i scanned for all the cable channels. The tuner in the S3 is simply much better than the Panasonic tuner.

And you should be able to get your free local "HD" channels straight from your wall, and they should be somewhere in the over-100 range (apparently it varies from division to division). If your HD locals don't come up in a channel scan, try manually inputting the possible channel numbers on your remote until you find the range they're in. Here's where mine are on both my Plasma and my S3 (TWC South Bay California:

104-84 KTTV-DT
104-85 KABC-DT
105-86 KCBS-DT
105-87 KCET-HD
105-88 KNBC-DT

They've been on these channels for at least 2 years, and i inputted them on my S3 and they're the same as on the TV.


----------



## pl1

Ok, thanks. I just checked each channel long enough to either hear sound or not. I did not feel like going through each of the 100 or so channel numbers it found. But that makes sense if the tuner is weak.

OK, I figured it out. I was ASS-U-MEing that it was channel number > 100. It's not. It is like 90-8, 90-10, 90-11.

So, my apologies for giving the wrong information out thanks for the correction.


----------



## dconner

Well, for my third visit, I got the combination of clueless tech plus clueless dispatchers. The contract tech didn't have a working number to call to get CableCards initialized, and his contacts were also useless, the last one basically saying, if I understood it right, "We don't support those," and I should call Customer Service to get the CableCards taken off my bill.


----------



## pl1

OMG. You must be ready to blow a gasket!


----------



## dconner

Just talked to Comcast customer service, and had a guy who was really trying hard to help, and who sent authorization signals to the CableCards, but nothing worked.

I'm really starting to wonder if Scientific Atlanta is the real culprit here, or an incompatibility between SA's cards and TiVo. Have there been verified reports of any SA cards working with a Tivo Series 3 anywhere, ever?


----------



## cjett

pl1 said:


> I received a bunch of different answers from the Comcast reps north of Boston. None of it made any sense to me at all until finally I received a new price list. What is confusing is that there are TWO charges for the cable cards. First there is a charge for the card then there is a charge for the A/O (Aditional Outlet.) Boy did I have a hard time getting through to the Comcast rep that their fee schedule says N/C for the cable card. But, I did not know there was an additional A/O charge on top of the card. I thought that was the fee we were discussing all along!
> 
> When I first called to get a price, I was told I would pay $4.45 extra for a HD box, and my first card was free and the second card was 2.50. I got billed $4.45 for the HD box PLUS 2.75 A/O for each card. So, the rep was wrong about the cable card cost, it was free, and did not mention or know about the Additional outlet fee.
> 
> My new pricing schedule goes like this:
> 
> So, that about does it for me with keeping the extra HD box. I'm returning that puppy immediately. That "should" recoup me $10 for the box and $3.51 for one A/O and as of Feb 1, it would have cost me $19 to keep the box with the cable cards. If I do this return "correctly", it should be $5 for the two cable cards. But, I doubt I'm through arguing with these people.
> 
> One mistake I made in communicating with Comcast was to request HD access as opposed to premium content. The girl kept saying I did not need a box for HD, which is correct, but I meant to say premium access. She said I should just keep the old digital box and there would be no A/O fee. But, reading the price list they included with the bill, it says an A/O charge for every outlet over and above the digital OR HD "box".


See my post a few pages back http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=4782276&&#post4782276

You should not be paying an outlet charge at all for your TiVo. Check comcast's price schedule which is in your bill.

cjett


----------



## cableguy763

dconner said:


> Just talked to Comcast customer service, and had a guy who was really trying hard to help, and who sent authorization signals to the CableCards, but nothing worked.
> 
> I'm really starting to wonder if Scientific Atlanta is the real culprit here, or an incompatibility between SA's cards and TiVo. Have there been verified reports of any SA cards working with a Tivo Series 3 anywhere, ever?


We have many S3's working in Austin with SA cards.


----------



## pl1

cjett,

I hear you and all, but I have called three times. Unfortunately I keep getting different answers with these fees. I argued to the point of being rude, until I realized I was getting nowhere and apologized.

I received a price list last night and it is not the HD that incurs the A/O fee, it is the premium services I have. I have the NHL package, HBO, and SHO, which constitutes the premium services.

I went into Comcast this morning and returned the box in person for a savings of $13.50/month. The girl at the counter then confirmed again that I was going to have to pay an additional outlet charge, like it or not, of $3.51 starting Feb 1 and a cable card fee of $1.50 starting Mar 1.

I'm not going to press this issue any further. I was paying $5/mo for my STB and now I will be paying $5/mo for two cable cards. It's a wash. 


> This is the price list effective 2/1 that came with my bill last night:
> 
> Digital Additional Outlet Service Charge (High Definition or Digital)
> Charge for reception of premium service(s) or package on additional oulets (per outlet) $3.51/mo
> 
> CableCARD (additional cards, same device) New price eff 3/1/07 $1.50/mo.


----------



## pl1

Cjett,

Also, check out this comcast link regarding the A/O:

http://www.comcast.com/customers/faq/FaqDetails.ashx?ID=2651



> *What is the cost for CableCARD service?*
> 
> There is no additional charge for CableCARD service above what you currently pay for Digital Cable service, although additional outlet charges for programming may apply.


----------



## cbm

After exhausting all options for getting CableCards from my previous cable company (Alameda Power & Telecom, who have their collective heads um... in the sand), I decide that I need to move to Comcast rather that wait for AP&T to get its act together.

I call Comcast, request an in-house installer, and they can schedule an someone in about a week. The install date was yesterday. The installer, Daniel, shows up about 40 minutes into the four hour window. He needs to do some outside wiring first to sever AP&T and connect Comcast. Daniel seemed pretty sharp, and while he had not done a TiVo before, he had done other CableCard installs, and knew enough to bring three cards for a two card install. 

We make a call to his dispatcher, and put in the first CableCard. The dispatcher sends an Init and a Hit but, after its expected time in the queue, the TiVo/CableCard still hasn't seen it. We then test the cable signal, and while the higher channels are OK, the lower analog channels are sort of low in level and high in noise. Daniel calls in a request for a "line guy", but he won't be available for about a half an hour.

While we wait for the "line guy", we call in the info for the cable modem account, so I can get Internet back up and running. No problems there. The "line guy" shows up, and ascends the pole with his bucket truck, doesn't find the problem there, then starts driving from pole to pole until he found something he could fix about a block away. This took about half an hour. Things are looking better in the house, now, so we call in a request for a second hit. Once this hit works its way through the queue, my first CableCard is working fine, all HD and Premium channels happy. Elapsed time to this point, maybe two, two and a half hours. Not too bad.

Now it starts getting a little dicey. The second card we tried threw a 161-1 error right away, so I told Daniel that the collective wisdom here was that 161-1 meant that that card was toast. OK, we'll try the third card, we call in this one, and wait for the hits. Nothing. The dispatcher makes a 3-way call with some higher level Comcast tech center. The tech asks for the same numbers, and says that "that card isn't entered in the back. It will never work. It shouldn't be in the field" All this take another hour and a half or so. Daniel has no way to get more cards yesterday, so he puts my install "on hold" until today. He shows up today (on time) with three fresh CableCards. The first one gets called in, and we have to wait about half an hour for the hits to work their way through the queue. The second CableCard comes alive, and I'm up and running. Not too bad, considering some of the horror stories here. Daniel was a pleasure throughout. Overall I'm happy. I'm sorry I waisted so much time hoping that our home grown solution, Alameda Power and Telecom, would do the right thing.


----------



## pl1

Pretty succinct story there. I agree with your overall assessment since you combined a new installation with the cable card installation. All and all, it seems like they went out of their way to get you up and running. 

But, I will say this, to just install my cable cards (since they both worked first try) was no more than a 20 minute job at my house. I did all of the work with the TiVo menus while the technician phoned in the S/N's. It shouldn't have been THAT long of a process, But Stuff happens, I guess.


----------



## dswallow

cjett said:


> I had the cable cards installed in my Series 3 last month... I knew they were over charging me as they had 1 cable card for free, and the second listed as an "outlet fee" for $4.95, but after 10 minutes of trying to explain it to the rep, I decided to forget about it, and just get the install done. Which went easily enough - I asked the installer when he arrived how long they had him allocated for the job - "2 hours", he tells me. To which I responded... "wanna get out of here early? Than do exactly what I say, and I promise you'll be out in under 30 minutes". He listened, did, and was out in 15 minutes.
> 
> So... back to my bill. The first bill came today, and what was included in the bill - a 2007 Comcast fee schedule for Philadelphia. So, I read the small print in the schedule and find this:
> 
> So, I decide to place the call... on principle alone. So, 30 minutes with the first rep--> then to supervisor 1 ----> and finally supervisor 2 - lots of hold time, and them telling me I was wrong, that "they know they're fees better than the customer" (yes, supervisor 1 told me that). I finally convinced supervisor 2 to make a few calls to someone in accounting on the details around this fee. Sure enough, she comes back and humbly apologizes for they're reps not knowing anything about this. I told her she could repay me by communicating to every rep under her and to her peers what she learned today.  I have little confidence, but it's a nice thought.
> 
> Moral - Check your fee schedule that comes in your bill... and hammer them on it. Use their fee schedule to make your argument.
> 
> You should NOT be paying ANY outlet fees for the Series 3. If you are, they have you in their system as having one cablecard in one TV and the second in another TV. In Philadelphia, there is a fee schedule for our exact situation with the series 3... and it's $1.50. So, I pay programming fees + $1.50.


Here's the current rate schedule for Comcast in my area:










There's an outlet fee to cover your programming. But if you don't have any other outlet/device except your Series 3, there shouldn't be an additional fee because the fee for one outlet is already included in each of the digital packages.

The $1.50 you're quoting is the equipment charge. Comcast provides the CableCard's for your device free when your device is one of the "outlets." (And apparently soon they're going to charge $1.50 for the second CableCard in the same device instead of them both being free.)

Notice on the rate schedule I scanned, footnote 4... "Includes all digital services subscribed to on primary outlet." So if you already have your "primary outlet" used by some other device like a Comcast receiver or DVR, then you'll pay an additional outlet fee for the Series 3. What you shouldn't be paying are two outlet fees for the Series 3.

I just wanted to clarify your statement that "you shouldn't be paying any outlet fees for your Series 3" since that's not true; if the Series 3 is your only receiver, then it's true since you're already paying for one outlet as part of your digital programming package. But if you have other receivers... 

Comcast could really do a better job describing the fees so it's clear exactly when they apply and what they're for. And the nitty gritty is totally missing online, so there's no way you'd know without calling them or stopping by an office for a printed price list.


----------



## DeathRider

pl1 said:


> Now that helps me to understand something else I had noticed when I first installed my S3 without any cablecards. I had tons of channels (including unscrambled premium channels) all with weird channel numbers that I was having a hard time keeping track of. I did figure out that one of the channels was HBO 304.
> 
> *But, the CSR said that if I plug the coax directly into the TV, I will get HD * channels. So, as a test, I'm plugging my coax directly into my Panasonic 42" Plasma and scanning all cable channels. *Wrong*, as I anticipated. The CSR just does not understand how the cablecard works with the TiVo. She is assuming incorrectly that it is plugged into the TV set. Also, the TiVo with no cablecard gets many more channels than the built-in TV tuner on my Panasonic.
> 
> They REALLY, REALLY need to educate their CSR's on this IMO.


My 32" Westy actually picked up more channels than my S3. My S3 only went up to channel 125 when I did the channel scan. My TV went up into the 140's.

Considering all my HD channels were 126.1 and above (ABCHD, NBCHD, CBSHD, CWHD, ESPNHD, NESNHD, FSNHD, WGBHHD) needed cable cards anyway for my S3


----------



## pl1

DeathRider said:


> My 32" Westy actually picked up more channels than my S3. My S3 only went up to channel 125 when I did the channel scan. My TV went up into the 140's.
> 
> Considering all my HD channels were 126.1 and above (ABCHD, NBCHD, CBSHD, CWHD, ESPNHD, NESNHD, FSNHD, WGBHHD) needed cable cards anyway for my S3


Plus, trying to map it out and keep track of what channel is what makes it all pretty useless. Maybe good in a pinch if the TiVo dies. My S3 did pickup some premium channels as well, without the cablecard, which I did not notice with the TV.


----------



## pl1

dswallow said:


> Here's the current rate schedule for Comcast in my area:
> I just wanted to clarify your statement that "you shouldn't be paying any outlet fees for your Series 3" since that's not true; if the Series 3 is your only receiver, then it's true since you're already paying for one outlet as part of your digital programming package. But if you have other receivers...


Here's the other thing. If you have HBO or some other premium service, you have to pay an A/O for each ADDITIONAL device. The S3 is in fact able to record two premium programs at the same time. It is something you could never do without two boxes. So, that is fair, charging a nominal fee for a second A/O.

Here is a copy of my latest price list pertaining to CableCARDS:


----------



## dswallow

pl1 said:


> Here's the other thing. If you have HBO or some other premium service, you have to pay an A/O for each ADDITIONAL device. The S3 is in fact able to record two premium programs at the same time. It is something you could never do without two boxes. So, that is fair, charging a nominal fee for a second A/O.


Except their own current HD DVR's can record from 2 tuners and are billed as a single "additional outlet."


----------



## pl1

Ok, then that isn't playing fair. You're right then. That's screwing with the competition. I wonder if THAT is even legal. But, you said they are being billed as a single additional outlet which is the same as they are billing for the S3, no?


----------



## dswallow

pl1 said:


> Ok, then that isn't playing fair. You're right then. That's screwing with the competition. I wonder if THAT is even legal. But, you said they are being billed as a single additional outlet which is the same as they are billing for the S3, no?


If it's the ONLY outlet, there should be no ADDITIONAL outlet fee since the first (primary) outlet is included with each digital programming package fee.


----------



## pl1

dswallow said:


> If it's the ONLY outlet, there should be no ADDITIONAL outlet fee since the first (primary) outlet is included with each digital programming package fee.


Ok, so you are saying that Comcast does not charge any additional A/O fee for their own Dual Tuner DVR with premium content?

Although, they are getting $15/mo. for their DVR....


----------



## dswallow

pl1 said:


> Ok, so you are saying that Comcast does not charge any additional A/O fee for their own Dual Tuner DVR with premium content?


If you don't have any other receivers or DVR's on your account except for the one HD DVR, there is no additional outlet fee charged.

If you have other receivers or DVR's on your account and you add an HD DVR, you are charged one additional outlet fee even though the unit can record with 2 tuners.


----------



## pl1

Interesting. Thanks. I hope someone makes an issue with the authorities over this.


So, if you get a Comcast DVR, you get (effectively) three devices plus no charge for the two additional outlets it would take to match them with a competing product. They have the dual tuner and a built in STB for PPV/VOD. But if you get an STB and two cards for your TiVo, you pay for the box PLUS two additional outlets.


----------



## cjett

dswallow said:


> I just wanted to clarify your statement that "you shouldn't be paying any outlet fees for your Series 3" since that's not true; if the Series 3 is your only receiver, then it's true since you're already paying for one outlet as part of your digital programming package. But if you have other receivers...
> 
> Comcast could really do a better job describing the fees so it's clear exactly when they apply and what they're for. And the nitty gritty is totally missing online, so there's no way you'd know without calling them or stopping by an office for a printed price list.


You're absolutely right... and that is what I meant to say... just didn't type it that way. 

Thanks for clarifying.

So, to recap, if you have no other receivers.... you pay $1.50 for your Series 3 + your programing.

cjett


----------



## subat0mic

-> got my bill, here's what's on it for my 2 cable cards

$1.50 per month charge for "Tivo service" (they really have tivo listed on my bill, funny!)
- and all the other crap for the 3 package deal with phone, internet, cable.

no additional outlet charges, no HD charges.
      


 the funny thing is that I just noticed the contractor stole my old surfboard modem that I owned. probably thought we were renting it when he was upgrading us to phone service...... so now we're charged $3 a month for the new modem and don't have the old modem to sell...


----------



## kosherbacon

finally got my digital cable straighened out, finally. Took 12 calls to Comcast and 4 site visits. I HIGHLY recommend calling the executive assistants. The professionalism, level of expertise, and ownership of your issues is the polar opposite of the 800-COMCAST folks. :up: :up: :up: :up: :up: 

Call them 215-665-1700


----------



## Mike Farrington

kosherbacon said:


> finally got my digital cable straighened out, finally. Took 12 calls to Comcast and 4 site visits. I HIGHLY recommend calling the executive assistants. The professionalism, level of expertise, and ownership of your issues is the polar opposite of the 800-COMCAST folks. :up: :up: :up: :up: :up:
> 
> Call them 215-665-1700


Is that number for customers nationwide?


----------



## lkinley

Mike Farrington said:


> Without any digitals or premium content, it might be hard to tell if your CableCARDs are working 100%. You might be disappointed when it comes times to watch your sports.
> 
> I've been getting analogs and HD locals just fine for weeks, my big problem is getting authenticated for digitals and premiums.


I think they are working fine, as my entire lineup is digital on the S3. This is verified by checking the channel status (QAM256) and the fact that all my recordings make no mention of a quality setting.

I have everything I want, no complaints here. It was nice to watch the AFC and NFC championship games today TiVo-style in HD!

-Lance


----------



## lkinley

aaronwt said:


> All six of my Cable cards allowed me to watch the local HD and analog channels within two minutes of installing them in the S3. A couple did ahve a problem with showing the other unencrypted HD channels like ESPN, Discovery HD and CSNHD. That problem was corrected one they entered the proper info at the head end.


I cannot find a single analog channel in my lineup... I think they are working just fine.

-Lance


----------



## dconner

I'm really not sure what to do anymore. After three service visits (plus waiting around fruitlessly for one Comcast no-show), there's no sign that anything anybody has done has had the slightest effect. According to Comcast's system, the SA CableCards are showing all the responses they're supposed to. According to *my* system, the CableCards are doing precisely nothing, and all encrypted channels are non-viewable.

I have a feeling I could keep arranging service visits for the rest of my life, and every one would have exactly the same result. 

Maybe I should just keep badgering them to send an actual competent professional, and hope that happens eventually? Any tips on how to increase the chances of that happening?


----------



## kosherbacon

I wrote: Call them 215-665-1700



Mike Farrington said:


> Is that number for customers nationwide?


The number is a local Philadelphia number, but that's where Comcast is based. I think that it is a nationwide number, but I could be wrong. read back through this thread--I got the number earlier in this thread and i think that the implication was that it was nationwide.


----------



## kosherbacon

Mike Farrington said:


> Is that number for customers nationwide?


PS--They are so professional and knowledgeable at that number, I'm sure that they will be able to find a local number for you if they can only serve the Philadelphia metro area.


----------



## cluemeister

Summary: NH area. I called on Dec. 26th, and have waited 27 days for the cards.

Today a tech showed up (the cablecard guy was sick), and installed his first cablecards. Put in two at once, and then had to back up and do one at a time.

Had to check the line, and then call back in. Got a more knowledgeable rep, and was walked through it. 

6 hours later, I have all my channels, and two successful cablecards!


----------



## Espo

cluemeister said:


> Summary: NH area. I called on Dec. 26th, and have waited 27 days for the cards.
> 
> Today a tech showed up (the cablecard guy was sick), and installed his first cablecards. Put in two at once, and then had to back up and do one at a time.
> 
> Had to check the line, and then call back in. Got a more knowledgeable rep, and was walked through it.
> 
> 6 hours later, I have all my channels, and two successful cablecards!


Dont get too happy yet. If they're using SA cards, chances are that 1 of them will fail within the next couple of days.


----------



## PaulS

cluemeister said:


> Summary: NH area. I called on Dec. 26th, and have waited 27 days for the cards.
> 
> Today a tech showed up (the cablecard guy was sick), and installed his first cablecards. Put in two at once, and then had to back up and do one at a time.
> 
> Had to check the line, and then call back in. Got a more knowledgeable rep, and was walked through it.
> 
> 6 hours later, I have all my channels, and two successful cablecards!


Hmmm... I'm also in the southern NH area. I originally had an install for 1/9/2007, but the Adelphia/Comcast installer said that they were out of them due to some sort of "recall". I just called 800-COMCAST to reschedule an appointment, and the computer wouldn't let the CSR set an appointment, leading her to believe that they're still out of stock. So, my 3-week old S3 remains SD-only....


----------



## jjamezz

dconner said:


> I'm really not sure what to do anymore. After three service visits (plus waiting around fruitlessly for one Comcast no-show), there's no sign that anything anybody has done has had the slightest effect. According to Comcast's system, the SA CableCards are showing all the responses they're supposed to. According to *my* system, the CableCards are doing precisely nothing, and all encrypted channels are non-viewable.
> 
> I have a feeling I could keep arranging service visits for the rest of my life, and every one would have exactly the same result.
> 
> Maybe I should just keep badgering them to send an actual competent professional, and hope that happens eventually? Any tips on how to increase the chances of that happening?


 Mr. Dconner...

This sounds like you have an identical problem I detailed in an earlier post... MY SOLUTION was carried out by a contract-installer that visited my home, identified that all cable cards (CC's) were functioning identically (in that they would not receive several scrambled channels - not all like you are experiencing... but keep reading, perhaps it's the same cause & solution)...

On recognizing that the behavior was identical on all 4 CC's and that that behavior was therefore very unlikely to be caused by FOUR IDENTICAL MALFUNCTIONS as the CSR had ASS-U-MEd.... he called the head end and spoke with a person knowlegable on the types of encryption in use & the settings involved.

Each channel can be encrypted with any number of different 'standards-based methods'... per my second hand listening in...

The guy on the 'head-end' asked which channels were having problems & also requested if there were any specific scrambled/encrypted channels that WERE working...

The 'head-end' guy then changed the encryption standard/settings being used to send out one of the channels that I could not receive... on doing this, that channel was almost immediately coming in clearly. He repeated this on the remaining channels & all were 'better.'

The contract-installer/technician stated (after ending his call) that he was lucky to contact a guy 'with a clue' because that guy had worked with him in the field previously...

... further, he stated that the CCs are not able to decode/decrypt all the standards of scrambling / encryption that the STBs (set top boxes) can... and that the head-end tech would be making it known which standards to avoid throughout our area

I hope this helps you out in Northern VA!!

All the best from out West -- "UTAH CHAPTER!" (movie line anyone?)


----------



## bicker

pl1 said:


> Interesting. Thanks. I hope someone makes an issue with the authorities over this.


Figure if you don't, very few people will. If very few people do, then authorities won't care. And I say that without even focusing on what you're actually referring to -- it wouldn't matter.


----------



## dconner

jjamezz said:


> The 'head-end' guy then changed the encryption standard/settings being used to send out one of the channels that I could not receive... on doing this, that channel was almost immediately coming in clearly. He repeated this on the remaining channels & all were 'better.'
> 
> The contract-installer/technician stated (after ending his call) that he was lucky to contact a guy 'with a clue' because that guy had worked with him in the field previously...


I think this will be the tricky part for me, because the Comcast Northern Virginia head end refuses to answer the phone number given techs to call, so the "guy with a clue" is always unavailable. I think my best bet might be to raise hell and try to get a Comcast employee to visit, then hope that employee has a "back channel" to reach the hypothetical guy at the office with a clue.


----------



## KevinG

HELP!

I'm in S. Jersey, trying to get a reasonable rate quote for my 2 cable cards, and I'm finding it impossible.

1-800-Comcast was basically telling me it would be $5 for HD for each card, $7.95 for an A/O, and $4.50 for each card.

I already have a DVR from them, so the A/O is expected.

That would be a total of $26.95. No way.

So, I called the "executive assistant" at headquarters. She had a regional call me back. That person was aware of the Tivo Series 3, but claimed it would be $14.75 for the first CC. And $7.95 for the 2nd CC. With a rebate of $4.20 off of each one. Total of $14.30. Still too high.

I expect to pay for an A/O, and one CC. A total somewhere around $10. Is this possible?

What if I only want basic service to my 2 cable cards in the tivo? Is that possible?

Thanks for any insight.
-Kevin


----------



## BoyScout

Espo said:


> Dont get too happy yet. If they're using SA cards, chances are that 1 of them will fail within the next couple of days.


How do you know if they are SA cards? I picked my cards up from the local shop and they were saying something about "regular" cards and "TiVo" cards, they gave me the "regular" cards and said they would work just fine in the S3.

BoyScout


----------



## BoyScout

I thought I would relate my experience with Comcast here. We used to have the predecessor to Comcast over 6 years ago and changed from them because of lousy customer service. 

My Comcast installer didn't even speak English let alone know how to install cable cards. BTW, he didn't even BRING the cable cards.

Installation starts at 3:30 PM last Friday. At 9 PM I told him we were going to bed and he would have to come back manana. He asked what time and I said 9 AM. I futzed around with the internet for a couple hours and got it working at about midnite.

9 AM comes around, no Comcast tech. 10 AM I call Comcast and ask WTF? The tech's supervisor calls at 11 AM and says he'll be right there. 1 PM he shows up. Still no cable cards, but he finishes the install in about a half hour.

We go down to the local Comcast shop to pick up the cable cards and a forgotten receiver. The receiver installs and activates without a hitch. But the instructions I got from the Cable company to install the cable cards aren't working.

Several calls to Comcast later and no joy. The CSR from Comcast asks me if I am sure that the cable is connected. I told him I didn't do the install personally, but the tech tested the line from point to point. I trace back the cable and sure enough, the tech must have disconnected this branch of cable. I connected it and started getting the lower channels. But no digital channels.

A few more hours with no joy, I schedule a tech to come Sunday morning to help. I'm frustrated, so I go over everything on my own that we have done so far. I even got the instructions from the S3 out. ;-)

We had been trying everything including one card at a time, but I slide one card in and leave it and go to bed. Another midnite bedtime. I get up to get a glass of water at about 2 AM and out of curiosty, check to see what the cable card is doing. Still no download, BUT I am getting the digital channels. So, I slide in the second card and go to bed.

In the morning, still no indication of cable card download, but I am getting digital signals on both cards.

So, the install only took 45 hours.........

I am sure that it really didn't need to be so hard. A tech that had all the equipment and could understand and speak English would have helped. I'm sure the whole process could have been completed in say......4 hours???

BTW, Comcast DID waive my installation charge.

BoyScout


----------



## dswallow

BoyScout said:


> How do you know if they are SA cards? I picked my cards up from the local shop and they were saying something about "regular" cards and "TiVo" cards, they gave me the "regular" cards and said they would work just fine in the S3.
> 
> BoyScout


SA = Scientific Atlanta

Motorola being the other brand. It'll be pretty well labeled on the card itself as well as in some of the CableCARD diagnostic/info screens.


----------



## KevinG

KevinG said:


> HELP!
> 
> I'm in S. Jersey, trying to get a reasonable rate quote for my 2 cable cards, and I'm finding it impossible.
> 
> 1-800-Comcast was basically telling me it would be $5 for HD for each card, $7.95 for an A/O, and $4.50 for each card.
> 
> I already have a DVR from them, so the A/O is expected.
> 
> That would be a total of $26.95. No way.
> 
> So, I called the "executive assistant" at headquarters. She had a regional call me back. That person was aware of the Tivo Series 3, but claimed it would be $14.75 for the first CC. And $7.95 for the 2nd CC. With a rebate of $4.20 off of each one. Total of $14.30. Still too high.
> 
> I expect to pay for an A/O, and one CC. A total somewhere around $10. Is this possible?
> 
> What if I only want basic service to my 2 cable cards in the tivo? Is that possible?
> 
> Thanks for any insight.
> -Kevin


Quoting my own post here...

Comcast called back. She couldn't explain why, but the price now is $10.75 total/month, with free installation for all of my "trouble."

$10.75 plus TIVO fees monthly (but paid for in advance) makes me wonder if I should just stick with the provided DVR...

Can someone confirm that this is what I should be paying?

Thanks.
-Kevin


----------



## BoyScout

dswallow said:


> SA = Scientific Atlanta
> 
> Motorola being the other brand. It'll be pretty well labeled on the card itself as well as in some of the CableCARD diagnostic/info screens.


Ahhhh! I do remember Motorola on one card. I don't remember what was on the other card (they were different). Are those the only two choices?

Is there a problem having two different brand cards (other than the SA infant mortality)?

BoyScout


----------



## cargen

Re: Comcast in Nashville TN

The Good News: Picked up 2 cablecards yesterday and lucked into an easy, no issues self install. 

The Bad News: Just reviewed my bill via phone. They are charging me $6.95 for EACH of the cablecards in my Tivo Series3. I tried to challenge them with "I thought the first one was free and the second one $1.50 per month" because they are both in the same Tivo device.

No dice. I was told that I if I wanted to receive only hi-def channels and no digital channels, then both cards would be FREE, but if I wanted to receive my other 150+/- digital channels, then cost is $6.95 x 2 = $13.90 per month.

I asked for an explanation in writing or direction to a page on their Comcast website, but they couldn't/wouldn't. I waited 10 minutes, called in again and received the exact same explanation from the next rep.

Reading through this thread, I glean that Comcast pricing is all over the map with no national uniformity whatsoever. Does anybody know an appeal route for me to try?

I sure wish this forum had a tool to enable thread searches like avsforum.


----------



## hiker

cargen said:


> ...
> Does anybody know an appeal route for me to try?
> ...


Try the suggestion in an earlier post in this thread here.


----------



## Mike Farrington

Day 14: I now fear my calls to Comcast are being avoided and ignored. Nobody is calling me back as promised.


----------



## jlib

cargen said:


> I sure wish this forum had a tool to enable thread searches like avsforum.


Or course it has a _Search this Thread_ search function (it is the same vBulletin software) . Note that it is a Javascript application so you have to have that turned on in your browser. Even so, the search feature is not very robust. Better to just do a search via Google like this, for example:
"Comcast sucks" site:www.tivocommunity.com


----------



## Espo

BoyScout said:


> Ahhhh! I do remember Motorola on one card. I don't remember what was on the other card (they were different). Are those the only two choices?
> 
> Is there a problem having two different brand cards (other than the SA infant mortality)?
> 
> BoyScout


I think Motorola & SA are the only cards being used by Comcast. If 1 was Motorola, then you can assume the other 1 is too (maybe with a different graphic on the front). This is a good thing. Keep us updated & let us know if you have any problems with them.


----------



## aliweb1

Well, on the other side of alligator alley from you in coastal Collier Co. they are charging me nothing for HD basic, $5 for HD Plus and $1.95 for each cable card. No mention of the first being free. 



Warlord46 said:


> In South Miami-Dade County, just two counties away from you, they are charging $5.00 for HD service and $6.95 additional outlet for EACH cable card. Originally, they were charging me $4.95 for the additional outlet charge for each, but when I called to complain and cite to others on this forum that were being charged far less, rather than cutting my charges, they bumped them all up to $6.95 each saying they'd made a mistake. I even called Comcast's customer service number in Philly, who initially said the charges were too high, but after a while on hold confirmed that those charges were right. Which suggests to me that Comcast HQ knows and approves of these price variations amongst the various local operations.


----------



## aliweb1

Down here in south west Florida, I had no trouble with set up with "the old Time-Warner" since although they are now Comcast, they have still not gotten around to roll out the Comcast lineup in Naples. They sent the self-described "tech that does S3s" and he knew what he was doing. Both cards he brought (Motorola purple) worked, although he had a bit of trouble with the office having to hit them several times.

However, and this was a surprise, he could not get my old S2, now in the bedroom, to work with their new set top boxes. He said they were not compatible with the new Scientific Atlanta boxes they are required to use now. Therefore I wound up with no digital channels & HBO in the bedroom. Even though the TV there is not HD & the channels would have been analog, it would have been nice to have them. Only plus is I will save the extra $6.95 a month for the box. Anyone out there encountered this problem with Scientific Atlanta boxes? Just curious.


----------



## Mike Farrington

aliweb1 said:


> However, and this was a surprise, he could not get my old S2, now in the bedroom, to work with their new set top boxes. He said they were not compatible with the new Scientific Atlanta boxes they are required to use now. Therefore I wound up with no digital channels & HBO in the bedroom. Even though the TV there is not HD & the channels would have been analog, it would have been nice to have them. Only plus is I will save the extra $6.95 a month for the box. Anyone out there encountered this problem with Scientific Atlanta boxes? Just curious.


Did you get the model number of the box? If so, call TiVo and ask them to add support for this box. It is a simple matter for TiVo to add new infrared blaster codes to their database.


----------



## BoyScout

BoyScout said:


> Ahhhh! I do remember Motorola on one card. I don't remember what was on the other card (they were different). Are those the only two choices?
> 
> Is there a problem having two different brand cards (other than the SA infant mortality)?





Espo said:


> I think Motorola & SA are the only cards being used by Comcast. If 1 was Motorola, then you can assume the other 1 is too (maybe with a different graphic on the front). This is a good thing. Keep us updated & let us know if you have any problems with them.


Both cards are Motorola, but different versions. One is on 4.0 and the other 4.1. Both are enabled and subscribed, but as far as I can tell, they are not downloading. Should they both have been upgraded to the same version of firmware?

BoyScout


----------



## srw69

I just thought that with all the Comcast horror stories, that I would post a success story.

The appointment was for 4-6pm. The Comcast tech (not a contractor) showed up at 4:15pm. On the way in, I asked him if ever installed a cablecard in a tivo. His response was "I hate Tivo's". I thought great, here we go. I went on his rant about how I'm going to lose on-demand and p.p.v. I politely told him that I understand but still want to proceed.

On to the install. He followed the Tivo instructions to a T. First card went in and after writing down all the information and calling the office was up and running in about 10 minutes. Card 2 was not quite as easy. The tech installed it in slot 2 and the Tivo recognized it but the office could not authorize it. On to card#3. Went just a flawless as card#1. Tested all the channels, HD and everything was working perfectly. All said it took about 30 minutes.

After the install, the tech actually wanted to see a demo of the Tivo and it performed flawlessly. 

:up: :up: :up:


----------



## CharlesH

srw69 said:


> I went on his rant about how I'm going to lose on-demand and p.p.v. I politely told him that I understand but still want to proceed:


I didn't have that problem. My town's system doesn't have enough bandwidth to support OnDemand  (supposed to be upgraded to 1GHz this year).


----------



## aaronwt

Anyone have any billing problems. I just got my second bill. My first bill was 1.5 months and they charged me around $120 including internet. My second bill was for only one month and they tried to charge me $180. And this is after I paid my last bill and then set up the monthly recurring payment and they took that money again. After half an hour on the phone it's supposedly straightened out. My monthly bill is supposed to be around $92 but I'll have to wait another month to see if everything is correct. And billing was one of the main reasons I left Comcast 14 months ago. I guess those things never change. I just hope I don't have to go through this every month. Who knows what's going to happen when they get the digital phone service in my area in a couple of months. I'm afraid of what will happen when I get that.


----------



## beckerbein

Also had a primarily trouble-free install. The appt was 11-1, the tech showed up about an hour early (after calling first to confirm that was OK). First cable card was a bit troublesome, but was resolved in under 10 minutes. Second one was problem free. He verified both tuners could view HD content & subscription channels but didnt wait for the Tivo to dnload the new channel listings & rebuild the index (apparently Verizon techs wait the few hours for that to occur). The whole process took less than a half hour, he actually finished prior to the start of the official appt.

Havent gotten my first bill yet, but Im sure its going to have at least one error and one nasty surprise that I'll have to live with....such is the nature of Comcast's horrifically poor customer service.


----------



## swampass2

Comcast contractor came today to install the CableCards. I asked him if he had done it before, and he said "only once". I said that people have been talking about the difficulties of getting the cards installed and he said it was a bit of a pain the first time that he had done it, and that it took him an hour. 

Anyway, the first thing he asked me was if I had Tivo's instructions for installing the cards. I was happily surprised that a) he knew about the instructions and b) he cared about following them to a T. He did complain that you couldn't just pop both cards in at the same time, but he acknowledged that it was the only way to get it going properly. Took him 15 minutes to get the first card working. 

Second card was more of a problem. The first one he tried didn't work, so he had to call back in to unregister the first one and register a different one. This was the most troublesome part of the whole thing because the guy he talked to on the phone insisted that it wasn't his department and transferred him to another department who promptly told him to call the first guy back. I thought it was funny that a Comcast contractor would actually get an ignorant runaround from other Comcast employees. In all, it took about 25 minutes for the second card. He did a quick run through a few channels and then asked me if he could have my copy of the Tivo install instructions. I made a copy for him and he left. Real friendly guy.

After he left, I went straight to the HD channels and noticed that I wasn't getting most of them. I should have insisted that we run through every channel, but I wussed out. I called Comcast and they were super nice about it. They tried to get a tech back out today, but then called back to say that it would have to be tomorrow. Turned out it was my fault anyway. I was running my cable through 4 splitters and two surge suppressors before it got to the Tivo. Had to switch the order of the splitters (higher bandwidth ones first) and take the redundant surge suppressor out of the chain to solve the problem. Wasn't a Comcast issue or a Tivo issue or a CableCard issue. So I canceled tomorrow's appointment.


----------



## BoyScout

aaronwt said:


> Anyone have any billing problems. I just got my second bill. My first bill was 1.5 months and they charged me around $120 including internet. My second bill was for only one month and they tried to charge me $180. And this is after I paid my last bill and then set up the monthly recurring payment and they took that money again. After half an hour on the phone it's supposedly straightened out. My monthly bill is supposed to be around $92 but I'll have to wait another month to see if everything is correct. And billing was one of the main reasons I left Comcast 14 months ago. I guess those things never change. I just hope I don't have to go through this every month. Who knows what's going to happen when they get the digital phone service in my area in a couple of months. I'm afraid of what will happen when I get that.


When I ordered the service, I was quoted $133.94 which included cable, internet and phone all equipment, everything. I asked three times if that was the absolute total, and received an emphatic yes it was.

I added a DVR and another outlet after the installation. That should have totalled $150.60 per month. I got my cable bill yesterday and it was $187.84. Seems the original order taker did not include taxes, surcharges, connectivity fee, modem fee (for internet), and they were charging me for a second DVR that was substituted for the HD receiver they didn't have (I have 4 outlets and 3 TiVos).

I told her that was a HUGE difference between what I was quoted and what I received. She credited me the difference between what I was quoted and what I was billed for one month and said that I will have to decide whether to keep it within 30 days, and the monthly would be around $180 (a small credit for the substituted DVR).

This is supposed to be a great deal over what I had which was Dish for about $92/month, Earthlink at $42, and Qwest for $51. I had been paying $185 all told. Comcast will go up by another $50 at the end of one year so I will be paying $230 for all three services (if the rates don't go up in July (fat chance)).

Yes, I am getting service for my S3 and faster Internet and an additional premium channel that I didn't have with Dish, but I've got to decide if it is worth the extra $45/month. I believe I can cancel the 2nd premium channel and save $14.

I guess an extra $30 a month isn't TOO hard to swallow, but I was expecting so much more for about the same cost, even after the year deal.


----------



## Scooter80

I got my cards installed today. Chicago area Comcast. Specifically the McHenry Franchise.

Each card: Purchase/Install fee $23.99 each.
Subscription fee is free for the first card and $1.50 for the second per month.
Truck was already coming for HD upgrade and a HDDVR in another room, and they charged $17.99 for the "change of service fee". Basically, I guess that would be what others have called the "truck" fee.

Not bad, and will be well worth it. My Antenna is pretty spotty all the way in the far-north burbs, so I would record HD off the antenna and simultaneously record the cable feed for the same show at the same time. Pain in the hoohaa to program and uses too much disk space. Now I can rely solely on the more reliable cable HD feed.


----------



## myosh_tino

Got my CableCards installed on Jan 24th. Tech arrived around 9:00am and was done by 9:45am. When testing the cable cards he had me tune the cards to our local Fox affiliate (KTVU-Ch2) and their corresponding HD channels and everything seemed to be OK.  

After the tech left, I did some further testing and found out that I couldn't receive any of the digital channels (channels above 100) except for local HD  . What I found out from the Comcast CSR was I was on a grandfathered digital cable package which I ordered from AT&T Broadband. The problem was these ATTBI packages aren't understood by the CableCards and the only solution was to transition into one of Comcast's current packages. I did get a pleasant surprise when the CSR told me my cable bill would be going down from $78 to around $72 a month  

Installation was $15.99, first CableCard is free, second CableCard is $1.50/mo. Tech was also able to take back my old General Instruments digital cable STB saving me a trip to my local office. BTW, if I were to keep my cable box, then the rental for that is $6/mo. I live in the San Francisco Bay Area near San Jose.


----------



## Octagon

Just got my Tivo Series Three. Comcast came out and brought two blue SA cards (Model PKM600). 
CARD1 DATESTAMP: 05/20/2006
CARD2 DATESTAMP: 08/11/2006

The installer was nice and read throught the guided setup instructions. He installed CARD1 in the bottom slot and called the office. They seemed unsure of what to do but attempted to send it a signal. None of the digital feeds came through but I was getting some of the analog feeds. At this point the guy at the main office forced the tech to put in the other card even though the first card was not working. (Me and the installer both told the tech we needed to do card1 first but he insisted we put in the other card. Soooo the installer put in the second card and we got the 'installing firmware upgrade please wait' screen).

After about an HOUR of this message, the tech on the phone said we would have to call him back when it was done updating firmware. The firmware update just looped though and restarted again after the first HOUR. The tech left and told me to see what happens and call him on his cell with the status. 

After 3 more hours of the firmware install looping, I removed the 2nd card. I rebooted back to the first card and called the local office. After talking to three different people I still only have analog feeds.

Status screen:

AUTH STATUS: CP AUTH RECEIVED
Decryption Status: No ECM's detected
POWERKEY STATUS: READY

I checked my channels but still no go on anything other than analog stations. I asked the tech if she had me listed as having HD, DIGITAL, and PAY feeds and she said they did. I ran a software reset and reran guided setup.

Still no digital/hd/pay feeds. 

Meanwhile, I called the original tech back on his cell and gave him an update. He will be coming back out on Tuesday with new cards. I will continue to deal with the office later tonight though, just in case. 

So to sum things up, day one with comcast was a total failure. But I am going to keep trying, any suggestions would be appreciated.


----------



## ThreeSoFar

Octagon said:


> Just got my Tivo Series Three. Comcast came out and brought two blue SA cards (Model PKM600).
> CARD1 DATESTAMP: 05/20/2006
> CARD2 DATESTAMP: 08/11/2006
> 
> The installer was nice and read throught the guided setup instructions. He installed CARD1 in the bottom slot and called the office. They seemed unsure of what to do but attempted to send it a signal. None of the digital feeds came through but I was getting some of the analog feeds. At this point the guy at the main office forced the tech to put in the other card even though the first card was not working. (Me and the installer both told the tech we needed to do card1 first but he insisted we put in the other card. Soooo the installer put in the second card and we got the 'installing firmware upgrade please wait' screen).
> 
> After about an HOUR of this message, the tech on the phone said we would have to call him back when it was done updating firmware. The firmware update just looped though and restarted again after the first HOUR. The tech left and told me to see what happens and call him on his cell with the status.
> 
> After 3 more hours of the firmware install looping, I removed the 2nd card. I rebooted back to the first card and called the local office. After talking to three different people I still only have analog feeds.
> 
> Status screen:
> 
> AUTH STATUS: CP AUTH RECEIVED
> Decryption Status: No ECM's detected
> POWERKEY STATUS: READY
> 
> I checked my channels but still no go on anything other than analog stations. I asked the tech if she had me listed as having HD, DIGITAL, and PAY feeds and she said they did. I ran a software reset and reran guided setup.
> 
> Still no digital/hd/pay feeds.
> 
> Meanwhile, I called the original tech back on his cell and gave him an update. He will be coming back out on Tuesday with new cards. I will continue to deal with the office later tonight though, just in case.
> 
> So to sum things up, day one with comcast was a total failure. But I am going to keep trying, any suggestions would be appreciated.


Keep trying is my only suggestion, and you were already there.

Frankly, I'm on the fence with who sucks here more, Comcast or TiVo.

But once it works, it's pretty sweet.

Except when your low signal strength makes you lose your HD shows (or chunks of them, anyway).


----------



## Octagon

Because I am a glutton for punishment and tired of being on the phone for the last 8 hours with comcast. I decided to try some other things with my new tivo.

The first thing I tried is putting the 2nd (probably bad) card back in slot 2 for another fun and exciting try at the 'firmware update'.

[ SIDE NOTE ]

Why in the world does it take 40-120 minutes to do a firmware update on a CC when I can stream HIDEF on demand stuff through the same pipe. I cant imagine the firmware file is very large... sigh....

[ OFF SOAPBOX ]

Now, I don't have any glorious delusions about the firmware update actually working this time, but I needed time to buy some extra beer before talking to the comcast drones at the main office later tonight.

I just rechecked my CP screen for card one, and the settings seem to have magically improved, now:

Auth Status: CP Auth Received
Decryption status: OK
Powerkey status: Ready

* Still no HD/DIGITAL/PAY channels but at least the CP screen has improved

Anyhow, even though my signal strength numbers are healthy, I am going to try to bypass the 'belkin pure av' and the splitter on the main cable next to see if that helps in any way. I am also going to connect component cables in case there is some issue with the HDMI output.

I will send more information if anything changes. As always, any suggestions are appreciated.


----------



## Mike Farrington

Octagon said:


> Because I am a glutton for punishment and tired of being on the phone for the last 8 hours with comcast. I decided to try some other things with my new tivo.
> 
> The first thing I tried is putting the 2nd (probably bad) card back in slot 2 for another fun and exciting try at the 'firmware update'.
> 
> [ SIDE NOTE ]
> 
> Why in the world does it take 40-120 minutes to do a firmware update on a CC when I can stream HIDEF on demand stuff through the same pipe. I cant imagine the firmware file is very large... sigh....
> 
> [ OFF SOAPBOX ]
> 
> Now, I don't have any glorious delusions about the firmware update actually working this time, but I needed time to buy some extra beer before talking to the comcast drones at the main office later tonight.
> 
> I just rechecked my CP screen for card one, and the settings seem to have magically improved, now:
> 
> Auth Status: CP Auth Received
> Decryption status: OK
> Powerkey status: Ready
> 
> * Still no HD/DIGITAL/PAY channels but at least the CP screen has improved
> 
> Anyhow, even though my signal strength numbers are healthy, I am going to try to bypass the 'belkin pure av' and the splitter on the main cable next to see if that helps in any way. I am also going to connect component cables in case there is some issue with the HDMI output.
> 
> I will send more information if anything changes. As always, any suggestions are appreciated.


If you've got "CP Auth Received", but you aren't getting your premiums, then it's probably a "rates issue". Call a Comcast CSR and have them check your rate codes. You're one step closer than I am. It's been almost 3 weeks, and I still just get "Waiting For CP Auth".


----------



## myosh_tino

Hi Octagon

When you ordered your cable service was Comcast your provider or did Comcast buy/merge with another cable company? If so, then I agree with Mike that it's probably a "rate code" problem. 

When I had my cable cards installed, I couldn't get any digital channels. The reason for this was because I was on a grandfathered AT&T Broadband digital cable package. After getting me switched over to a Comcast cable package, the CSR had to hit the cards again to get them working.


----------



## dconner

swampass2 said:


> Second card was more of a problem. The first one he tried didn't work, so he had to call back in to unregister the first one and register a different one. This was the most troublesome part of the whole thing because the guy he talked to on the phone insisted that it wasn't his department and transferred him to another department who promptly told him to call the first guy back. I thought it was funny that a Comcast contractor would actually get an ignorant runaround from other Comcast employees. In all, it took about 25 minutes for the second card. He did a quick run through a few channels and then asked me if he could have my copy of the Tivo install instructions. I made a copy for him and he left. Real friendly guy.


In my experience, this seems to be the number one biggest problem at Comcast - the contractor "home office support line" is just as awful for them as regular customer service is for us.

My working theory is that the only way a successful CableCard installation can happen is with a smart, experienced Comcast employee tech who "knows someone." I.e., a guy who knows all the backchannel lines of communication you have to use to _really_ get things done, as opposed to the trained chimps who are theoretically supposed to handle everything.

I've got Visit #4 scheduled for tomorrow, supposedly with a good, knowledgeable Comcast tech (which I hope is actually true, but still wouldn't be surprised to get a 19-year-old non-English speaking contractor.) We'll see....


----------



## Mike Farrington

myosh_tino said:


> When I had my cable cards installed, I couldn't get any digital channels. The reason for this was because I was on a grandfathered AT&T Broadband digital cable package. After getting me switched over to a Comcast cable package, the CSR had to hit the cards again to get them working.


Were you able to get "CP Auth Received" right away? I am in an area that very recently switched over from Adelphia to Comcast. I'm just wondering if rates play any role in "CP Auth", or just with the individual ECMs to decrypt channels. When talking on the phone, my rates codes still say "Adelphia" in their title. But CSRs and some techs assured me that it wouldn't have any bearing on getting my channels.


----------



## aaronwt

When mine showed that but I couldn't get the premiums the only thing that fixed it was a signal being sent from the head end. Not from the CSR you call but from a tech that was at the head end to input the info. Once that was done everything came up properly. The rate codes had nothing to do with it in my situation. But I also knew everything else was fine since I had 5 other cable cards that were receiving the proper channels.


----------



## gbrown

What you should _groc_ from this thread is one important fact.

DON'T SIGN THE WORK ORDER or LET THE INSTALLER LEAVE UNTIL YOU GET ALL CHANNELS ON BOTH CARDS

My installer tried to leave and I refused to sign anything. When both cards worked meaning downloading the channel lineup and viewing a couple at randon(about 40 minutes total time on Internet connect), I signed the work order and gave them a tip.

Everyone was happy.


----------



## myosh_tino

Mike Farrington said:


> Were you able to get "CP Auth Received" right away? I am in an area that very recently switched over from Adelphia to Comcast. I'm just wondering if rates play any role in "CP Auth", or just with the individual ECMs to decrypt channels. When talking on the phone, my rates codes still say "Adelphia" in their title. But CSRs and some techs assured me that it wouldn't have any bearing on getting my channels.


It's entirely possible that rate codes may not be an issue in your case because, according to you, your switch was fairly recent. Comcast bought out AT&T Broadband at least 3 years ago and I've had my grandfathered digital cable package for at least 5 years total. The Comcast CSR told me I was on a grandfathered package and she did say that the rate code is definitely an issue in my case. She also told me the Comcast techs would have to "hit" my cable cards again as well as send an initialization signal.


----------



## Octagon

Well a bunch of years ago I was under 'Garden State Cable' and they were bought by Comcast. I called several times last night and they seem to have a new speech for cable card customers now:

"We currently have no way to troubleshoot cable cards because they are one way devices. We have no other information on how to troubleshoot them other then sending out a tech to your home."

I got this same speech from three differnet csr's last night, almost word for word. 

Needless to say, I still have one card that loops forever in 'Firmware upgrade' and another that looks good on the status screen but still no encrypted feeds. 

I will try calling one more time tonight and just mention I used to be under 'Garden State Cable' and see if that helps. Also, the original tech is coming back out on Tuesday with 2-4 additional cards to try.

Thanks for the ideas.


----------



## KevinG

Seems like Octagon is in the same boat as me. I'm also on "Garden State" Comcast.
Appointment was for Saturday between 2 and 5. Tech shows up at 4:30 with 4 SA CableCards. 

He left at 8:30. With all four cable cards. It was a complete cluster f(iretr)uck.

I now have a Tuesday appointment (tomorrow) between 4 and 6. Comcast is sending a "Comcast Supervisor" with 2 brand new cards.

I won't even go into the details of what happened, but here are a few snippits:
"Wait at least 45 minutes for the card to update it's firmware" (we waited an hour)
"Oh, wow, you can't use that card, it's in status code 'J'" (It was a stolen card)
"Nope, you can't use that card, it currently assigned to someone else's account."

There were "rate issues" as well... I'm considering giving up, sending back the Series 3, and suffering through the hell that is the 8300 explorer.


----------



## Mike Farrington

KevinG said:


> I'm considering giving up, sending back the Series 3, and suffering through the hell that is the 8300 explorer.


And just let the cable company win? Screw that. Make the cable company pay. Have them come out 5, 10, 15 times. What ever it takes. Beat them into submission. Make it cost them big money to get things working as it is supposed to.


----------



## dconner

dconner said:


> I've got Visit #4 scheduled for tomorrow, supposedly with a good, knowledgeable Comcast tech (which I hope is actually true, but still wouldn't be surprised to get a 19-year-old non-English speaking contractor.) We'll see....


Well, anyone want to take a guess on who showed up at my door today?

Yes, yet another contractor, one who'd never seen a CableCard before, and who was sent out without any CableCards to install! And I'm missing work for this....


----------



## HORUS

I live in Jersey and recognize "Garden State" as home territory, but I don't know what Comcast customer would be considered former "Garden State" ones. I'm a Comcast customer in Jersey, 'Monmouth County', And I'm going on a little over a week trying to get CC for my recently purchased Series 3. The story I've been told is that they have been back ordered for a couple months now and that the SA cards they were trying to use are defective and they are waiting on a new batch from SA to fix the problem they've had. I've had two reps place me on a wait list, Assuming it's their own personal wait list because the second CSR didn't see my name on the first. I had one rep. inform me that they hoped to have the CC's in stock sometime this year. I'm curious what county you live in-in Jersey where you seem to be having techs come out with cable cards-where my CSR's are telling me they are non-existent.


----------



## dswallow

HORUS said:


> I live in Jersey and recognize "Garden State" as home territory, but I don't know what Comcast customer would be considered former "Garden State" ones. I'm a Comcast customer in Jersey, 'Monmouth County', And I'm going on a little over a week trying to get CC for my recently purchased Series 3. The story I've been told is that they have been back ordered for a couple months now and that the SA cards they were trying to use are defective and they are waiting on a new batch from SA to fix the problem they've had. I've had two reps place me on a wait list, Assuming it's their own personal wait list because the second CSR didn't see my name on the first. I had one rep. inform me that they hoped to have the CC's in stock sometime this year. I'm curious what county you live in-in Jersey where you seem to be having techs come out with cable cards-where my CSR's are telling me they are non-existent.


I'm serviced by Comcast/Monmouth County. I heard that spiel from the guy who did my install Thursday before last, so I called back up after he was done and the rep scheduled another tech to come out the following Monday and he brought two SA CableCARDS. (That they could only get one working and even that one has since occasionally stopped working, and that they screwed up my internet and digital phone service for going on a whole week now and still can't seem to unclusterf*ck themselves about it is beside the point). They have them. There just seems to be a level of techs who are spouting some sort of denial about it, too.


----------



## KevinG

Mike Farrington said:


> And just let the cable company win? Screw that. Make the cable company pay. Have them come out 5, 10, 15 times. What ever it takes. Beat them into submission. Make it cost them big money to get things working as it is supposed to.


Well, DELL has a 21 day return policy (from the day the order was placed), and TIVO wants me to subscribe within a week (only a few days left, at this point). As much as I want Comcast to "pay", it's my $600 on the line... Besides, they clearly are in the drivers seat here when it comes to who has to "pay" in the long run...they are still completely unable to tell me what the specific fees will be related to adding another outlet, and 2 cable cards.

I'm in Mount Laurel, if it matters any. But, I specifically asked if there were Motorola cards, and the response was, "No, not in your area. We only use SA."

I'm not expecting much for tomorrow night, and I've already alerted DELL that I may need an RMA and they have sent me the information on how to formally request one.

Worst comes to worst, I send this one back (I only pay shipping), and get another one when Comcast has figured out WTF is going on.


----------



## jeffsinsfo

The problem with that plan is that you'll have no way of knowing when Comcast has finally figured out WTF is going on. In my case (documented pages above), it took several appointments before Comast got things working. I actually think that the first two cable cards they installed would have worked fine if only the staff in their office knew what they were doing when authorizing cable cards. It finally took a tech supervisor in my home speaking with a seasoned rep in their office to make things work.

I, too, was tempted just to return my Series 3 given my hassles with Comcast, but now I'm glad that I kept forcing Comcast to come back to my house until they got things working properly because I really like the improved picture quality over my Series 2 (not to mention the dual tuners). I knew that the high def channels would look _much_ better but I didn't anticipate how much better _every_ channel would look on the Series 3.



KevinG said:


> Worst comes to worst, I send this one back (I only pay shipping), and get another one when Comcast has figured out WTF is going on.


----------



## KevinG

jeffsinsfo said:


> The problem with that plan is that you'll have no way of knowing when Comcast has finally figured out WTF is going on.


Well, I can at least rely on this forum topic.


----------



## dconner

dconner said:


> Well, anyone want to take a guess on who showed up at my door today?
> 
> Yes, yet another contractor, one who'd never seen a CableCard before, and who was sent out without any CableCards to install! And I'm missing work for this....


GODDAMMIT!!!!!!!

So after they send a completely unqualified, unequipped contractor for Visit #4, I reschedule Visit #5. Good news, they can give me same-day service! At some unspecified time during the convenient 11AM to 8 PM window! So I tell them, fine, I'll be here all day, except that I have a 4:00 doctor's appointment that I absolutely cannot reschedule, but any other time....

And of course, they showed up at my unanswered door at 4:00 on the dot. So Comcast has wasted an entire work day for me, and I get to play Comcast Roulette again on Wednesday evening between 5PM and 8PM.


----------



## edubbrulez

Okay so I have one Cablecard working (CableCard Slot 1), but the other (CableCard Slot 2) doesn't appear to be setup correctly. Comcast is sending a tech Wednesday AM, and I would like to be armed with information about the situation before he arrives.

Here are my CableCard 2 Conditional Access settings:

Unit Address: 0011D0908B
000-02988-81163-098
State: CA Disabled
ECM PID: 0x0438
Component PIDs:
0x0A00 0x0A01 0X0A02
0x0000 0x0000 0x0000
Host Validation: Unknown 02
Copy Protection Key: Disabled
CCI: 0x02

In looking at CableCARD 1 conditional access settings, it appears that CableCard 2 isn't provisioned correctly in their system. Is there anything that I can do (like remove and re-insert the card and have them send another hit to it)?

Thanks for the help,

Erik


----------



## dswallow

I've not really detailed what sort of mess Comcast has made of my new service install, but today, after they've had a 7-day-old open ticket for repairing their screwing up my internet and phone service when installing the 2 CableCARDs (one of which doesn't work and the other usually works but doesn't sometimes and when it doesn't it'll work again after the unit is rebooted) and absolutely no progress and no info when I call, and nothing ever changes, I faxed off a letter to corporate detailing it all today, so we'll see if I get any sort of response tomorrow.

I'm really trying to give them the benefit of the doubt here, and a chance to get their act together, but I'm so ready to roast them over the coals right now. It's just amazing how poor their tech support is and once things are escalated you lose complete access to any sort of info about what's going on.

About the only improvement I've noticed sicne I gave Comcast a chance just with internet a couple years ago is that I no longer wait on hold much at all; I get a rep very quickly everytime I call. That the rep is incapable of actually fixing anything is another matter, though. One step at a time... 


Edited to add: Apparently either the fax worked or just coincidentally my internet connection is apparently being worked on because I'm seeing the modem get rebooted a lot and intermittently things can actually connect to the internet via that connection, so maybe there's some light shining at the end of the tunnel... Hopefully I'll actually get a progress report sometime tomorrow.


----------



## cjett

cargen said:


> Re: Comcast in Nashville TN
> 
> The Good News: Picked up 2 cablecards yesterday and lucked into an easy, no issues self install.
> 
> The Bad News: Just reviewed my bill via phone. They are charging me $6.95 for EACH of the cablecards in my Tivo Series3. I tried to challenge them with "I thought the first one was free and the second one $1.50 per month" because they are both in the same Tivo device.
> 
> No dice. I was told that I if I wanted to receive only hi-def channels and no digital channels, then both cards would be FREE, but if I wanted to receive my other 150+/- digital channels, then cost is $6.95 x 2 = $13.90 per month.
> 
> I asked for an explanation in writing or direction to a page on their Comcast website, but they couldn't/wouldn't. I waited 10 minutes, called in again and received the exact same explanation from the next rep.
> 
> Reading through this thread, I glean that Comcast pricing is all over the map with no national uniformity whatsoever. Does anybody know an appeal route for me to try?
> 
> I sure wish this forum had a tool to enable thread searches like avsforum.


You should have received a rate plan in your bill. If not, get one by stopping into the local shop. They MUST provide a written rate plan upon request... it's part of their rate disclosure laws. This rate plan must provide a rate for Cable Cards (their offering them), and if you're lucky, it will also contain a line about a "Dual-tuner, non-comcast DVR". If it contains the latter, you're in good shape... just hammer them on it, and escalate until you get someone who will listen - I forced the 3rd "supervisor" to call accounting and have them explain that line on the rate plan... she came back on after phoning them and apologized.

Even if that "dual-tuner..." line is not in your rate plan... I think you are overpaying for the cable cards. If I recall correctly, the first one is free, the second is a 6.95 digital (maybe it's called enhanced???) outlet fee.

cjett


----------



## KevinG

KevinG said:


> I now have a Tuesday appointment (tomorrow) between 4 and 6. Comcast is sending a "Comcast Supervisor" with 2 brand new cards.


LOL, this is almost too funny. After apologizing over and over again on Saturday night after our 4 hour ordeal they claimed that tonight a Comcast employee, not a tech, would be bringing 2 brand new cable cards, and that it would absolutely be resolved.

So, I took a half day of vacation so I could be there for them to show up tonight. This morning, my cell rings and it's the tech from Saturday. He wanted to give me a heads up that I'm on his work order for today and that they've sent him back with 3 more cable cards to try.

This is so unbelievable that I just have to laugh.

So, I'm going to now spend my entire day calling Comcast to complain as far up the chain as I can get...All for nothing at all, I'm sure.


----------



## dconner

Incidentally, I got an interesting tidbit from Contractor Number Four. Apparently, they don't get paid for all the failed CableCard attempts (or possibly just ones like that one, where they sent him out without any actual CableCards.) So while I was thinking this deluge of failed CableCard installations must be costing Comcast money, the poor clueless contractors might be the ones bearing the bulk of that cost (and thus Comcast doesn't care....)


----------



## bbock727

Ok I need some help guys. Im in Long Branch NJ , zip code 07740. I just got a S3, and i called to have my cards installed. Comcast is trying to charge me $5 per card per month ($10 a month) and 16.95$ for installation. 

I don't mind the installation fee, although i was quoted with $15 the first time. 
The person told me they dont charge for the cards yet, but they are charging me $5 for the HD service on each card. That's on top of the $5 i pay for HD service to my apartment, so a total of $15 for HD. 

What do you guys do/say to get the no charge for cards or no charge for the first and 1.50 for the second.


----------



## hiker

bbock727 said:


> Ok I need some help guys. Im in Long Branch NJ , zip code 07740. I just got a S3, and i called to have my cards installed. Comcast is trying to charge me $5 per card per month ($10 a month) and 16.95$ for installation.
> 
> I don't mind the installation fee, although i was quoted with $15 the first time.
> The person told me they dont charge for the cards yet, but they are charging me $5 for the HD service on each card. That's on top of the $5 i pay for HD service to my apartment, so a total of $15 for HD.
> 
> What do you guys do/say to get the no charge for cards or no charge for the first and 1.50 for the second.


Try calling the number in the post here.


----------



## bbock727

This is the response i received today via email:
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Your Digital Variety package includes the RENTAL of one digital converter box and remote control. The HD SERVICE is $5 per outlet. These are your current charges.

If you return your digital cable box and add two cable cards, you will receive a credit ($4.20) for the digital box RENTAL fee that is included with your subscription to Digital Variety since you will not be renting a digital cable box. You will continue to be charged $5 for the HD channels on the first cable card and then an additional charge of $5 will be added in order for you to access HD channels on the second card. Each card is treated like a separate outlet.

If your friend is not being charged $5 for each outlet he is viewing the HD channels on, then his account is coded incorrectly and it will be corrected when an audit is completed.
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Please tell me what is wrong w/ this price quote and what I should be asking for. Thanks!


----------



## Corran Horn

Ok, I've just ordered my Series3, and I'm wondering what the steps are. We have Comcast cable already (no box) and I'd like to step up to HD and get two cable cards. What's the process? I'd like to pick up the cards myself and do the install myself and everything. Is it best to make the account modifications online and chat with the tech, or simply call the local office?


----------



## pl1

bbock727 said:


> What do you guys do/say to get the no charge for cards or no charge for the first and 1.50 for the second.


You need to get your rate sheet. Mine came with my bill, but if you don't have one, get it from the local office. They are charging for A/O (Additional Outlets) over and above your first device (device being cable box or cableCARD.)

If you have a cable box, that is your free device. Then you will be charged A/O charges for each cableCARD. If you eliminate the cable box, you will get one free A/O and you will be charged for one A/O. As for the cableCARD's themselves, at least in my case, they are free until Mar 1, when they will charge $1.50 for each additional card, first free.

To sum up my Comcast rate sheet just North of Boston.

Cable Cards are free until 3/1.

After 3/1, the first cableCARD is free and each additional is $1.50/ea per mo.
Additional Outlet fee. First device is free and ea additional device 3.51/mo eff. 2/1


----------



## Mike Farrington

bbock727 said:


> Ok I need some help guys. Im in Long Branch NJ , zip code 07740. I just got a S3, and i called to have my cards installed. Comcast is trying to charge me $5 per card per month ($10 a month) and 16.95$ for installation.
> 
> I don't mind the installation fee, although i was quoted with $15 the first time.
> The person told me they dont charge for the cards yet, but they are charging me $5 for the HD service on each card. That's on top of the $5 i pay for HD service to my apartment, so a total of $15 for HD.
> 
> What do you guys do/say to get the no charge for cards or no charge for the first and 1.50 for the second.


Tell them to look at their price codes for "Two CableCARDs for non-Comcast DVRs".


----------



## dconner

pl1 said:


> If you have a cable box, that is your free device. Then you will be charged A/O charges for each cableCARD. If you eliminate the cable box, you will get one free A/O and you will be charged for one A/O.


This may not be the case - I don't have it on me, but my rate schedule appears to have language charging $9.95 for "each additional outlet *or* non-Comcast item" (or something like that.) The gist seems to be, they can and will soak you for as much as possible if you're using a non-Comcast device, whether or not you also have a Comcast box. No "free" outlet unless it's Comcast property.)


----------



## dswallow

I've not received my first bill yet, and I guarantee you it'll be a mess because of what's transpired since my initial install, but here's the rate cards for my area (Monmouth County, NJ):


----------



## dswallow




----------



## pl1

dconner said:


> This may not be the case - I don't have it on me, but my rate schedule appears to have language charging $9.95 for "each additional outlet *or* non-Comcast item" (or something like that.) The gist seems to be, they can and will soak you for as much as possible if you're using a non-Comcast device, whether or not you also have a Comcast box. No "free" outlet unless it's Comcast property.)


I agree it may not be. That is how it is in my area. I have received the bill and it matches the rate card I have to a "T".


----------



## bbock727

dswallow : your in the same area as me. What were you quoted as a price for your install and for your cards? I just called an executive assistant from comcast and im tryin to get this straightened out. They are calling me back.


----------



## pl1

So, it should be $3.10/mo or 2 x $3.10/mo period. CableCARDs are free to you and A/O is $3.10/mo. Unless they want to call it a digital addition outlet whereby it might be $7.95/mo includes all digital services on primary and then $3.10 for each additional.


----------



## aaronwt

Where do you get these rate cards? Does Comcast supply them everywhere? Also is an outlet considered the connection on the wall? The last rep I talked to said even though I have it split between the S3 and the On Demand box in one room it's still considered one outlet with the first one being free. And they charge me $9.90 for each of my other two outlets with no charge for my six cable cards.
I would like to get one of these rate cards around here becasue if you talk to 3 different CSRs you will get 3 different answers. Although to be fair it was the same way with DirecTV.


----------



## dswallow

bbock727 said:


> dswallow : your in the same area as me. What were you quoted as a price for your install and for your cards? I just called an executive assistant from comcast and im tryin to get this straightened out. They are calling me back.


I only got quotes on the basic services and DVR's. The rep didn't give me a price on the CableCARD's when I ordered. The only prices I got were something like $159.99 for Triple Play Platinum/24 months, $11.95 for the first DVR, $16.95 for the second (going from memory; those notes are at home). Looking at the work orders for the install and it'd appear I might be getting a $29.95 "activation charge" for the initial install, though I can't really tell for sure. They were supposed to do the 2 CableCARDs then but didn't have them so they had to return, and I don't expect to be charged separately for that. The monthly fees on the work order only add up to $146.94, so something's not right there, either.

Anyway, what I expect to be paying for the CableCARDs based on the rate sheet (and accounting for my rental of two HD DVR's from Comcast) is:

$0.00 for rental of the CableCARD equipment
$3.10 additional outlet charge for each CableCARD

At the moment, anyway, I'm much less concerned about what the total is than I am with getting everything working in the first place. One thing at a time.


----------



## dswallow

pl1 said:


> So, it should be $3.10/mo or 2 x $3.10/mo period. CableCARDs are free to you and A/O is $3.10/mo. Unless they want to call it a digital addition outlet whereby it might be $7.95/mo includes all digital services on primary and then $3.10 for each additional.


If you read the notes in that section the $7.95 digital outlet includes a converter and remote, so that wouldn't be the one for a CableCARD... the $3.10 is definitely the CableCARD outlet rate based on its notes.

The first outlet is part of your package price, so if you aren't getting any other equipment from Comcast, you should only have to pay for the second CableCARD outlet fee. And technically Comcast does say they'll give you a digital converter free for each CableCARD device so you can get to PPV and VOD (though that's mentioned in their CableCARD FAQ, not in the rate sheet).


----------



## Octagon

KevinG said:


> Seems like Octagon is in the same boat as me. I'm also on "Garden State" Comcast.
> Appointment was for Saturday between 2 and 5. Tech shows up at 4:30 with 4 SA CableCards.
> 
> He left at 8:30. With all four cable cards. It was a complete cluster f(iretr)uck.
> 
> I now have a Tuesday appointment (tomorrow) between 4 and 6. Comcast is sending a "Comcast Supervisor" with 2 brand new cards.
> 
> I won't even go into the details of what happened, but here are a few snippits:
> "Wait at least 45 minutes for the card to update it's firmware" (we waited an hour)
> "Oh, wow, you can't use that card, it's in status code 'J'" (It was a stolen card)
> "Nope, you can't use that card, it currently assigned to someone else's account."
> 
> There were "rate issues" as well... I'm considering giving up, sending back the Series 3, and suffering through the hell that is the 8300 explorer.


Ok, new tech came today and got EVERYTHING working, so don't give up hope yet, we are in the same service area.

The new tech arrived today and told me several things right off the bat. He said for the past six weeks or so many cards are getting 'Firmware Upgrade' loops and never work. He said they started seeing this right after comcast make some changes on the host side. He also said before they changed things, he had the CC installs down to a science on both TV's and TiVo units. But the recent changes were causing major problems in my area. He did not think we were going to have much luck but he seemed very knowledgeable about Tivo, Comcast, and CableCards and was very willing to give it a shot.

That being said, I let him know that the card in slot two is indeed stuck in the firmware upgrade loop but card #1, looks great in the status screens but I am not getting any encrypted channels. He brought two new cable cards with him so we had some extras to work with. I showed him the status screens for card #1 and he agreed they looked good. He called the office and had them try to send a signal to the card, the card got the signal but still no HD/PAY/ENCRYPTED channels were coming through.

We ejected card #1 and tried one of the new cards in slot one. It also came up and the status screens looked good. He then got a number for some sort of 'Specialist' at comcast, a tier 2 guy or something, not the normal crs's. This guy told the tech he was not supposed to call him directly but he helped us anyway. He found the MAC address for the cc was wrong in the system and fixed that, then he did some other magic and the card came up, with all the HD/PAY/ENCRYPTED channels working.

Since we had an 'expert' on the line, we put my original #1 card in slot #2 and had him work his magic again. The card came up with no problems and also got all the HD/PAY/ENCRYPTED feeds.

The whole visit went very smooth, everything is working perfectly now. The tech at the house was great and knew exactly what to do and who to talk to at the office. He also told me I was the first successful CC install in about six weeks in my area (South Jersey - What used to be 'Garden State Cable').

Please let me know if I can give you any additional information.

PS: There was no charge at all for the cable cards, and the house visit was about $16 or so I believe. (Will still have to check my next bill though just in case)


----------



## dswallow

aaronwt said:


> Where do you get these rate cards? Does Comcast supply them everywhere? Also is an outlet considered the connection on the wall? The last rep I talked to said even though I have it split between the S3 and the On Demand box in one room it's still considered one outlet with the first one being free. And they charge me $9.90 for each of my other two outlets with no charge for my six cable cards.
> I would like to get one of these rate cards around here becasue if you talk to 3 different CSRs you will get 3 different answers. Although to be fair it was the same way with DirecTV.


Supposedly you can pick them up at your local office. I got mine when the installer did the initial equipment install.


----------



## pl1

dswallow said:


> If you read the notes in that section the $7.95 digital outlet includes a converter and remote, so that wouldn't be the one for a CableCARD... the $3.10 is definitely the CableCARD outlet rate based on its notes.


So, that's about the same as our rates. First free. second $1.50 plus $3.51 A/O.

Here is the pertinent area:


----------



## KevinG

Octagon said:


> Please let me know if I can give you any additional information.
> 
> PS: There was no charge at all for the cable cards, and the house visit was about $16 or so I believe. (Will still have to check my next bill though just in case)


Sure, any names you might remember could be helpful...I'm getting the same tech again, but the cards might be good this time.

My installation fee was waived, but no one is able to tell me what my bill will look like with any certainty...


----------



## Octagon

KevinG said:


> Sure, any names you might remember could be helpful...I'm getting the same tech again, but the cards might be good this time.
> 
> My installation fee was waived, but no one is able to tell me what my bill will look like with any certainty...


Yes, I sent you the tech's name in a private message. Good luck to you and I hope they get you up and running today.


----------



## jeffsinsfo

Though it sounds like your area had other problems (system changes leading to firmware update loops), this part of your post confirms my experience: It isn't so much the field techs that are the key to getting the cable cards working properly; it's getting someone in the office who understands how to enter the cable card data properly so the appropriate channels get authorized. It's just silly that Comcast seems unable to train more of their in-office employees how to do this properly. It shouldn't take multiple visits to a customer's home to get something working properly, particularly when the problem has nothing to do with the installation at the home but rather improper coding at Comcast's office.



Octagon said:


> We ejected card #1 and tried one of the new cards in slot one. It also came up and the status screens looked good. He then got a number for some sort of 'Specialist' at comcast, a tier 2 guy or something, not the normal crs's. This guy told the tech he was not supposed to call him directly but he helped us anyway. He found the MAC address for the cc was wrong in the system and fixed that, then he did some other magic and the card came up, with all the HD/PAY/ENCRYPTED channels working.
> 
> Since we had an 'expert' on the line, we put my original #1 card in slot #2 and had him work his magic again. The card came up with no problems and also got all the HD/PAY/ENCRYPTED feeds.


----------



## KevinG

Octagon said:


> Yes, I sent you the tech's name in a private message. Good luck to you and I hope they get you up and running today.


Thanks, responded...But, for public knowledge, did the new cards ever try to do a firmware update? I'm told the tech has 6 cards with him for tonight...It would be nice to quickly eliminate the ones that try to update their firmware if that is avoidable.

Thanks again.


----------



## djnewlin

Just got my Comcast bill today, for the month of January. I was especially interested, since this was to be the month that the new CableCard rates went into effect.

I have three TiVo Series 3 boxes, each with 2 CableCards. Here is what my bill has:

2/5 - 3/4 T3a/owdig $7.49
2/5 - 3/4 T3a/owdig $7.49
2/5 - 3/4 T3ddvrcards $1.50

So here is my read on this:

My first TiVo Series 3 ("T3") outlet is free, since I subscribe to Digital as part of my Package. And the first CableCard is free. So that leaves $1.50 ("T3ddvrcards $1.50").

My second "T3" is charged the $5.99 "Digital Additional Outlet Service" plus $1.50 for the second CC (assumes the first CC per outlet is free) = $7.49 ("T3a/owdig $7.49").

My third TiVo Series 3 ("T3") is the same as the second "T3" = $7.49.

Comments?

Doug


----------



## Octagon

KevinG said:


> Thanks, responded...But, for public knowledge, did the new cards ever try to do a firmware update? I'm told the tech has 6 cards with him for tonight...It would be nice to quickly eliminate the ones that try to update their firmware if that is avoidable.
> 
> Thanks again.


Good point. Neither the new card or my old #1 card needed firmware updates. We did reinstall my old #2 card again as a test and it did attempt to do a firmware update. We ejected it right away because I know that card will loop forever. The tech did say that before the recent problems, the firmware updates did work and took about 18 minutes (but they have not worked for the past six weeks).

All that being said, my #2 card could have been bad and if they fixed things at the office firmware updates may work now. Hopefully you wont need to find out.


----------



## HORUS

I just got off the phone with Comcast and they are still telling me that they have no cable cards in stock and don't know exactly when to expect them. The CSR was told to tell me to call back in a week and a half to check on their status. FYI, I'm in Monmouth County-NJ


----------



## bbock727

Im in Monmouth County, NJ also Horus. I just scheduled mine about 2 days ago. I would try scheduling it through 1800Comcast. By chance do you have their price quotes?


----------



## HORUS

I havn't gotten as far as pricing yet. I figure I'd hammer that out with them after I got my cards, which I can't seem to be able to get my hands on. I've been calling 800-266-2278 at least 1/2 dozen times and I get the no cc's in stock almost as if it's on their script. If you have another # for me to try I'd welcome it.


----------



## Hubbins

Another poor experience from Comcast Chicago. Three visits, 11 cablecards, and no success. They keep claiming that the Host ID is invalid and cannot be entered into their system. My understanding is the host id is fixed and associated with each tuner in the S3. It would be like saying your network card MAC address is invalid. How can it be invalid? It is what it is? They claimed it must be a "bad batch of cablecards". I asked them what I should do at this point and they suggested calling back in a few months and maybe they'd have some more cablecards.... There were about seven people at comcast involved in total. Nobody knew what these things were or what the numbers meant. After about 10 minutes of googling I knew more than they did and was explaning the terms to the tech. They kept claiming the host id was provisioned by Motorola and they messed up by putting the same host id on all the cablecards. WTF....

So, the S3's headed back to the store. I can't get past the comcast barrier.

I got a chance to play with it on the local unscrambled channels and it's a great machine. However, the barrier to entry is just going to be way to high for most people and I wish Tivo the best of luck, but I think there are too many forces (the cable companies) that are going to get in their way.


----------



## Mike Farrington

Hubbins said:


> Another poor experience from Comcast Chicago. Three visits, 11 cablecards, and no success. They keep claiming that the Host ID is invalid and cannot be entered into their system.


I was talking to an Comcast Engineer who had handled S3 CableCARD issues in the past. He was surprised that my HostIDs started with "0-350" instead of something like "0-160". He claimed that devices are authorized in their system by the range of the HostID (and make/model don't really matter). He never did solve my problem though. If they give you any grief about your HostID being invalid (not within a recognized and approved range), then have them call TiVo to verify the range.

Does anybody know what the different ranges of S3's HostID's are?


----------



## Corran Horn

yuck, Hubbins. What part of Chicago? I'm in Wood Dale and I hope I have a better experience.


----------



## Brainiac 5

Hubbins said:


> They kept claiming the host id was provisioned by Motorola and they messed up by putting the same host id on all the cablecards. WTF....


I wonder if, confused fellows that they are, they were trying to put the host ID in as the CableCARD serial number or some such thing...


----------



## dswallow

Mike Farrington said:


> I was talking to an Comcast Engineer who had handled S3 CableCARD issues in the past. He was surprised that my HostIDs started with "0-350" instead of something like "0-160". He claimed that devices are authorized in their system by the range of the HostID (and make/model don't really matter). He never did solve my problem though. If they give you any grief about your HostID being invalid (not within a recognized and approved range), then have them call TiVo to verify the range.
> 
> Does anybody know what the different ranges of S3's HostID's are?


From http://broadband.motorola.com/catalog/product_documents/CableCARDpaper_sept03.pdf

Host ID = EEE-FFF-GGG-HHH-c
- EEE = This is the manufacturer ID
- FFF-GGG-HHH = A unique value assigned to a Host device
- c = the Luhn digit, which is a checksum defined by the OpenCable Copy protection
specification


----------



## btwyx

Mike Farrington said:


> He was surprised that my HostIDs started with "0-350" instead of something like "0-160".


My host IDs are 016-. According to Doug below, its the first 3 digits which give the manufacturer. I'd expect all TiVos to have the same manufacturer ID, so it doesn't sound right if yours say 035.

It might even really be invalid if they have a list of valid IDs.


----------



## Mike Farrington

btwyx said:


> My host IDs are 016-. According to Doug below, its the first 3 digits which give the manufacturer. I'd expect all TiVos to have the same manufacturer ID, so it doesn't sound right if yours say 035.
> 
> It might even really be invalid if they have a list of valid IDs.


Huh... Well then. This could explain a lot of my problems. I guess I should give TiVo a call. Does anybody know who 035 belongs to?


----------



## dswallow

My Host ID is 0-350-XXX-XXX-XXX.

Slightly different format over what the Motorola book shows.

(Scientific Atlanta CableCARDs are in mine)


----------



## edubbrulez

edubbrulez said:


> Okay so I have one Cablecard working (CableCard Slot 1), but the other (CableCard Slot 2) doesn't appear to be setup correctly. Comcast is sending a tech Wednesday AM, and I would like to be armed with information about the situation before he arrives.
> 
> Here are my CableCard 2 Conditional Access settings:
> 
> Unit Address: 0011D0908B
> 000-02988-81163-098
> State: CA Disabled
> ECM PID: 0x0438
> Component PIDs:
> 0x0A00 0x0A01 0X0A02
> 0x0000 0x0000 0x0000
> Host Validation: Unknown 02
> Copy Protection Key: Disabled
> CCI: 0x02
> 
> In looking at CableCARD 1 conditional access settings, it appears that CableCard 2 isn't provisioned correctly in their system. Is there anything that I can do (like remove and re-insert the card and have them send another hit to it)?
> 
> Thanks for the help,
> 
> Erik


Boy seems like Comcast really doesn't want to come out to my house tomorrow AM to troubleshoot the problem. I have received three calls (one automated, the other two were the SAME person) confirming my appointment. Anyone have any idea on my CableCard Slot 2 problem?


----------



## Hubbins

Corran Horn said:


> yuck, Hubbins. What part of Chicago? I'm in Wood Dale and I hope I have a better experience.


I'm in the city, near NW side.


----------



## KevinG

Octagon said:


> Yes, I sent you the tech's name in a private message. Good luck to you and I hope they get you up and running today.


No luck. Tech just left. Had 6 cards, none worked. The central office said that it was a rates problem, but one that they were unable to fix, and it had to be handled by customer service. They knew this earlier in the day but didn't bother to cancel this appointment, nor stop me from taking off a half day from work. They said a rep would call me tonight after 5 to explain the situation, and to follow up. I'm not holding my breath.

I'm packing up the Tivo tomorrow after work (have to watch Heroes tonight which it recorded last night OTA in HD).

-Kevin


----------



## cjett

pl1 said:


> I agree it may not be. That is how it is in my area. I have received the bill and it matches the rate card I have to a "T".


Mine as well pl1... Mine is exactly the same.

They stick new rate plans in your bills whenever they update them - so, keep an eye out for them.

Also, as others have mentioned, and what I did... let them setup the account with cable cards and the install however they want to get it done... don't distract the schedulers with "what you should be charged". Get everything working, wait for your first bill, then hammering them on the pricing.

cjett


----------



## Mike Farrington

btwyx said:


> My host IDs are 016-. According to Doug below, its the first 3 digits which give the manufacturer. I'd expect all TiVos to have the same manufacturer ID, so it doesn't sound right if yours say 035.
> 
> It might even really be invalid if they have a list of valid IDs.


I spent an hour on the phone with TiVo trying to get to someone who knew whether or not "035" was a valid manufacturer code for the HostID. It turns out the "035" is valid.

I guess that there are different manufacturing codes depending on which one of TiVo's outsourcers manufactured the device.

-Mike


----------



## bbock727

Anyone have any luck w/ pricing in the past few days? I spoke to an executive assistant who was very nice, she escalated my problem and I was supposed to get a call back, thats the last i heard from Comcast.


----------



## edubbrulez

edubbrulez said:


> Boy seems like Comcast really doesn't want to come out to my house tomorrow AM to troubleshoot the problem. I have received three calls (one automated, the other two were the SAME person) confirming my appointment. Anyone have any idea on my CableCard Slot 2 problem?


The tech came this morning around 7:20 am to work on the CableCard slot 2 problem.

Turns out the previous tech supplied the wrong CableCard(tm) number for the CableCard in slot 2. He added an extra number. The tech was not surprised by this (nor was I - its a lot of numbers to get right). Once the tech and the person at the headend figured this out, the correction was made, and another hit was sent. Took them less than 10 minutes to fix. All is well now.

One thing that was interesting though was that the tech checked the signal strength on my line in many places (outside the house, at the wall in the living room and in the basement at the Internet connection). He spent most of the time doing this (50 minutes). Guess I can't fault him for being through. Connectors are the root of all evil...

Erik


----------



## peterod33

I have my TivoS3 with 2 cable cards in DC with Comcast - guided setup went fine, I added the cable cards okay, called Comcast and they sent the signal to activate the cards.

Now I can flip channels okay, but nearly all of them are blank - just a black screen.

For reasons I cannot imagine, CNN/36 works fine. I also get CNBC - but without sound! The Bloomberg channel in the hundreds works fine and all the channels between, say, 200 & 215 work great - including several HD channels. But NGC, Discovery, TNT etc - which are just above 215 - do not work.

Is this odd? They're sending a tech on Saturday but I have low expectations for that experience. Any info is most appreciated!!!

-peter


----------



## azitnay

I'm having a somewhat similar experience with one of my two CableCARDs... CableCARD 1 gets all the channels I would expect it to get, but CableCARD 2 only gets a handful. I didn't think to test the sub-100 channels (I might have tested several of them and found them to be working), but I do know that it only gets one of the 100 tier of channels, and your 200 tier experience sounds like it mirrors mine (below 215, which is mostly HD locals, work, most of the rest don't). The 300 tier (HBO, Showtime, etc.) also doesn't work.

I tried to resolve it over the phone last night, but no dice... So now I have to wait for my Sunday morning service call. I'm hoping it's just a case of a faulty CableCARD, and replacement will do the trick.

Have you verified that your problem affects both CableCARDs, and not just one of them? The easiest way to do that is to use the "Test Channels" option on the CableCARD menu for each CableCARD separately.

BTW, your post seems to imply that you were able to pick up the CableCARDs and install them yourself... Is that true? I was under the impression that Comcast of DC wouldn't let you do that.

Drew

P.S. Be sure to post on how your Saturday service call experience goes. If nothing else, it'll either give me hope or dash it .


----------



## peterod33

it's definitely both cards - i think i get exactly the same results 

I did go pick them up from the 900 michigan ave se office - i had phoned them and argued a bit, as i was getting different answers, but they let me pick them up no problem.

we'll see how saturday goes


----------



## dconner

peterod33 said:


> I have my TivoS3 with 2 cable cards in DC with Comcast - guided setup went fine, I added the cable cards okay, called Comcast and they sent the signal to activate the cards.
> 
> Now I can flip channels okay, but nearly all of them are blank - just a black screen.
> 
> For reasons I cannot imagine, CNN/36 works fine. I also get CNBC - but without sound! The Bloomberg channel in the hundreds works fine and all the channels between, say, 200 & 215 work great - including several HD channels. But NGC, Discovery, TNT etc - which are just above 215 - do not work.
> 
> Is this odd? They're sending a tech on Saturday but I have low expectations for that experience. Any info is most appreciated!!!
> 
> -peter


This sounds like the standard "Magic of Washington-Area Comcast" scenario that I've been experiencing. Sounds exactly like my setup, where I get all the unencrypted analog channels (i.e., 1-100ish, except for HBO), and all the unencrypted digital channels (200-220, corresponding to the "over the air" stations and their associated digital-only channels.)

You probably have "Waiting for CP Auth" on the cablecard status screens. I've gotten the same result on each of my 5 service visits.

Hey, it sounds like you made this first attempt yourself - did they give you the cards without requiring a service visit? That'd be new.

BTW, for the second time in a row, and 5th visit overall, Comcast _again_ lied to me about sending out a trained Comcast employee, and sent yet another clueless contractor (this one probably the most clueless of the bunch.)

I don't think the installers are really the issue, though, for whatever that's worth. When I called Comcast after the latest disaster, I think I actually got through to some halfway intelligent people, and they seem to realize that there's a configuration problem of some sort. (Early on, their assumption seemed to be that every single one of the dozen CableCards that have passed through my TiVo must be defective - an implausible deduction, I think.)

This appears to be something of a step in the right direction, though they don't yet seem to perceive the problem as a _systematic_ one with TiVo Series 3s. They're looking at it as "why isn't this working for this individual, when it works for everyone else?" issue. I asked if any of the other people with working CableCards had TiVos, and he said yes, but I doubt that's accurate.

I'm hoping the problem *might* finally trickle up to a Comcast engineer who sees it as an engineering problem and fixes whatever it is.

Edit: Hmm, Azitnay actually is getting *some* encrypted channels on one CableCard, which seems to be highly unusual for our area. I wonder if maybe there really *is* a huge run of hundreds or thousands of SA CableCards that are defective and/or improperly configured for Comcast's system?

Does anyone know how many "head ends" there are for Comcast in the region? Is there just one for the whole area, or would they have, like, a dozen scattered around the various communities?


----------



## David_SG

I'm a Comcast subscriber in Arlington, VA. First install - cable card in slot 1 went fine - got all channels, including high def and HBO. Cable card in slot 2 was slightly problematic - didn't get a lot of the digital channels, including my HBO.

So I called and asked if they could reconfigure my second cable card remotely - they said no, and sent over another technician. Of course, all those guys did was call the tech office and somebody configured it remotely and everything worked fine - they said it was an issue of not having the correct codes.

So for one month, had flawless service - got all channels on both cards, including HD channels. Then over the past month, I've started having pixelization problems on the network HD channels - Fox, ABC, CBS, etc. The upper HD channels typically work fine, including ESPN, Discovery, TNT, and HBO, although lately I've seen some pixelization issues on HBO HD, as well as some of the standard digital channels. I called Tivo about this - they said it was probably a cable card issue. So I've got another visit from Comcast scheduled for tomorrow.

Incidentally, my pixelation problems started when I moved the Tivo from a semi-open shelf to an enclosed cabinet. I asked the Tivo technician if a lack of ventilation could be causing my problems, but he seemed quite adamant that if that was the problem, I would be experiencing it on all channels - not just a few HD channels. I will likely drill a hole in the back of my entertainment center anyway to get some more air back there.

Anyway, will keep everyone posted.


----------



## dconner

dconner said:


> This appears to be something of a step in the right direction, though they don't yet seem to perceive the problem as a _systematic_ one with TiVo Series 3s. They're looking at it as "why isn't this working for this individual, when it works for everyone else?" issue. I asked if any of the other people with working CableCards had TiVos, and he said yes, but I doubt that's accurate.
> 
> I'm hoping the problem *might* finally trickle up to a Comcast engineer who sees it as an engineering problem and fixes whatever it is.


Success!!!!

I finally got in touch with a good tech in the Comcast office who called me tonight, and asked for the CableCard ID numbers and Host ID numbers. I gave him the numbers, he entered them, and suddenly I'm getting everything I'm supposed to, on both cards!

Neither he nor I is exactly sure why this didn't happen before, but it seems like it might mainly be neither the contractors nor the CSRs understanding that those numbers have to be input manually.

Dunno, but I'm just glad it's finally working!


----------



## Heinrich

My experience was insane and documented here there and yonder.

Cablecard 1 - worked great

Cablecard 2 - never worked except analog

HOWEVER even when Cablecard 1 worked, when "activated" analog channels looked from that point on like someone vomited on my TV screen.

Got a new Tivo series 3 manufacture date 01/15/07, plugged in both cablecards they both look great including analog channels except the CP Config screen says "WAITING CP AUTHORIZATION" and the Cablecard ID screen says "to activate call 804...xxx" I'm worried that when they are 'hit' the anlog channels will look like crap


----------



## Mike Farrington

dconner said:


> Success!!!!
> 
> I finally got in touch with a good tech in the Comcast office who called me tonight, and asked for the CableCard ID numbers and Host ID numbers. I gave him the numbers, he entered them, and suddenly I'm getting everything I'm supposed to, on both cards!
> 
> Neither he nor I is exactly sure why this didn't happen before, but it seems like it might mainly be neither the contractors nor the CSRs understanding that those numbers have to be input manually.
> 
> Dunno, but I'm just glad it's finally working!


Damn. I was keeping an eye on your story, hoping your success might lead to my success. I know that my problem getting CP Auth isn't that they are not entering these numbers into their system. Is there anything else you can think of that they might have done?


----------



## Mike Farrington

Appeal: According to Comcast, there is another person in Carroll County Maryland with an S3 who is having the same issues as me. If you're reading this, can you make yourself known here. Maybe we can pool our knowledge, or at the very least point to each other's problems whenever a TiVo engineer pulls the classic "there must be something wrong with your TiVo".


----------



## dconner

Mike Farrington said:


> Damn. I was keeping an eye on your story, hoping your success might lead to my success. I know that my problem getting CP Auth isn't that they are not entering these numbers into their system. Is there anything else you can think of that they might have done?


Looking back at your posts, maybe your Comcast guy just didn't really understand the inputs or what has to be done with them? There are two numbers (per cablecard), too, not just the Host ID. The other just has "CableCard(tm)" before the number, which is the same number of digits. Mine both begin with "0-010".

For whatever it's worth, I noticed that both pairs of numbers only differed in the last 3 digits for my cards.


----------



## Corran Horn

Went to the local office to pick up CC's. Even though they said they did when I called earlier in the week, today they said they don't issue cards. Tech is coming next Friday. (though they did offer tomorrow, I can't make it)


----------



## Mike Farrington

dconner said:


> Looking back at your posts, maybe your Comcast guy just didn't really understand the inputs or what has to be done with them? There are two numbers (per cablecard), too, not just the Host ID. The other just has "CableCard(tm)" before the number, which is the same number of digits. Mine both begin with "0-010".
> 
> For whatever it's worth, I noticed that both pairs of numbers only differed in the last 3 digits for my cards.


Yes, the HostID hardly differs between slot1 and slot2. Trust me, they had the numbers. I sat with the guys through 2 contractor visits and 3 lead techs. I also spent countless hours on the phone over the past month with CSRs and NOC engineers. I've heard and read of the HostIDs so many times that I've just about memorized them.

Did they mention anything about changing your rate codes? Did they have you verify anything odd, like perhaps the MAC address?


----------



## dconner

Ah, OK, I didn't understand how thoroughly you'd been through all that. No, it was all remarkably straightforward once I was actually talking to a real technician. The call probably took a total of 5 minutes, and he didn't ask for anything other than the four Host ID and (serial? What is the "first" number, exactly?) numbers.


----------



## David_SG

Update on my pixelization issue if anyone is interested. Comcast technician came over today. Of course, all my channels were operating flawlessly at the time, so he said he really couldn't do anything unless he saw the pixelization in person. But he did measure my signal, and said it was considerably stronger than it should be, and that might be causing my issues. So he was going to check with his boss to see if they could adjust it. He also said he could come back and swap out all the coax in my apartment - figure it couldn't hurt. And he's going to install a cable card directly in my TV as well so at least I will be able to tell if it is a general signal problem into my apartment or if it is a cable card / tivo problem.


----------



## peterod33

I live in Washington, DC - after having no luck on the phone with the office, a terrific "in house" (Comcast employee, not a contractor) named Garry came out today. :up: 

He got the right lady on the phone - Miss Debra - she's the only one, I'm told, who knows how to do cable cards. She sent the right series of hits and activations and everything works perfectly now!

I don't get UniversalHD for some reason, but that's okay - everything on there sucks anyways 

If you live in DC - not the DC area, but the former "District Cablevision" Comcast DC - make sure you get Debra!

-peter


----------



## rcr2

I've also called today and Comcast is saying they have no cards and have no idea when they will have them.

They said that they had a problem with them being too hard to update and are looking for a new manufacturer, so they won't give you a cable card even if they had one.

Being that I just bought the Series 3, after calling Comcast last week to be sure they would provide me with two cablecards, I'm going to end up just sending the thing back, I fear.


----------



## rcr2

Thinking about it, and reading the threads again, I'm just fed up.

I've filed a complain with the FCC (fcc [dot ] gov/cgb/complaints_general.htm) and sent Comcast a letter asking for resolution.

I might just call Verizon and find out when FIOS will be in my town. They're supposively laying cable somewhere nearby.


----------



## pl1

rcr2 said:


> Thinking about it, and reading the threads again, I'm just fed up.
> I've filed a complain with the FCC (fcc [dot ] gov/cgb/complaints_general.htm) and sent Comcast a letter asking for resolution.I might just call Verizon and find out when FIOS will be in my town. They're supposively laying cable somewhere nearby.


I'm not trying to deter you, and if you do this, you might just get what you want. But also realize, that with the two deadlines TiVo has offered for lifetime xfrs, it is possible a lot of cable companies have been overwhelmed with requests for cableCARDS that were almost dead. Mostly only TV's were using them and TV manufacturers have pretty much stopped due to lack of demand. It is possible that they are having trouble with supply. Although, the larger cable co's should easily be able to get them from other regions, you'd think.

But think about it. Wouldn't it make sense for cable co.'s to make it as easy as possible for us to get cableCARDS? They are going in darn expensive equipment that just about guarantees we are going nowhere fast. Definitely not to satellite. Maybe if there is a local competitor, but I have none where I live. The only incentive for them is to push their own DVR. But if you already bought a TiVo, then there is NO GOOD REASON not to help you lock in to their system.


----------



## rcr2

> there is NO GOOD REASON not to help you lock in to their system.


But, there is also no good reason for them not to provide good customer service, or to require a tech to install just about any service, or any other number of stupid and arcane policies.

But, when you operate as a monopoly, you acquire certain behaviors which are distinctly not customer-friendly. I've worked for companies that were monopolies (or de facto monopolies) in various industries and they all seem to exhibit the same behaviors. Even when they are in regulated industries, companies tend to flout the law and do things that would hurt themselves if there were true options for choice.

I doubt that so many TiVo 3's are being purchased that it has completely tapped the CableCard supplies. Perhaps a local allocation, but these are large companies with the resources to get the supplies they need. Though they also are typically highly uncoordinated.


----------



## azitnay

Well, the cable guy finally showed up yesterday (four hours late for a 9AM-12PM appointment, i.e. during the beginning of our party)... He ended up determining that the second CableCARD wasn't set up for "digital plus", which meant it got the HD locals and apparently a handful of other random channels, but nothing else.

It was pretty hectic while he was there, so I haven't had a chance to go through every channel in detail yet, but things are looking good.

Drew


----------



## mre35

Ok folks without going through the entire hostory, I just finished a weeks worth of heartache with concast teying to get my dual cablecards woskinbg in my series 3. I did manage to swipe a comcast email with the EXACT procedure that works for the setup of the cablecards... so when your comcast guy shows up, print this out AND GIVE THE INSTRUCTIONS TO THE INSTALLER - tell him to humor you and try this first. Has worked every time so far in my neck of the woods.

My cablecards also had the problem of not being programmed with the right channels, but the problem isnt the card, its the cards arent instaled / set up right and therefore dont accept the shot over the cable.

THIS IS VERBATIM FROM COMCAST. I'm posting this on blogs everywhere in hopes that nobody has to go what I went through with comcast, and hopefully this thread starts getting shorter...  GOOD LUCK!

*"First thing that has to be done is to go into the tivo menu and delete all information. This process takes one hour. If we could have the call centers buy in and pre-call we might be able to have some customers do this before we arrive.

Second, in Set up, put on Cable Only, not on Cable Cards.

Third, unplug the tivo for three minutes.

Fourth, put in cable card 1 and do the par. and host and data. Then put in cable card 2 and do the par. and host and data.

Like magic they work. Hope that helps everyone. The only reason I can think of is that some jobs work right away is that the driver on the tivo is blank."*[EOM]

I assume the first step means to go into Setup on the tivo ,and do a 'Clear and Delete Everything' from the restart / reset menu. Your installer may be a contractor anyway and not privy to all of comcasts info, assuming this email even made it beyond my coffee table. Comcast will be in a heap of hurt when their customers start telling them how to install a cable card. Good luck to all...

Mike


----------



## 1283

> Second, in Set up, put on Cable Only, not on Cable Cards.


I don't think you can even set up in the CableCards mode without having a CableCard in the first place.



> Third, unplug the tivo for three minutes.


Why? Doesn't make any sense.



> Fourth, put in cable card 1 and do the par. and host and data. Then put in cable card 2 and do the par. and host and data.


That's already the standard procedure on the TiVo instruction sheet.


----------



## Roderigo

mre35 said:


> My cablecards also had the problem of not being programmed with the right channels, but the problem isnt the card, its the cards arent instaled / set up right and therefore dont accept the shot over the cable.
> 
> THIS IS VERBATIM FROM COMCAST. I'm posting this on blogs everywhere in hopes that nobody has to go what I went through with comcast, and hopefully this thread starts getting shorter...  GOOD LUCK!
> 
> *"First thing that has to be done is to go into the tivo menu and delete all information. This process takes one hour. If we could have the call centers buy in and pre-call we might be able to have some customers do this before we arrive.
> 
> Second, in Set up, put on Cable Only, not on Cable Cards.
> 
> Third, unplug the tivo for three minutes.
> 
> Fourth, put in cable card 1 and do the par. and host and data. Then put in cable card 2 and do the par. and host and data.
> 
> Like magic they work. Hope that helps everyone. The only reason I can think of is that some jobs work right away is that the driver on the tivo is blank."*[EOM]
> 
> I assume the first step means to go into Setup on the tivo ,and do a 'Clear and Delete Everything' from the restart / reset menu. Your installer may be a contractor anyway and not privy to all of comcasts info, assuming this email even made it beyond my coffee table. Comcast will be in a heap of hurt when their customers start telling them how to install a cable card. Good luck to all...


I categorize this as "it worked for me, so this is the way to do it" where it has absolutely no technical merit.

I would never ask my installer to wait around for a "Clear and Delete Everything." I wouldn't even have my installer wait around for Guided Setup.

I had my two S3's installed after running through Guided Setup without the cards. While the installer followed the Tivo directions, even that isn't technically necessary - it's just easier to get one card working properly, and then move onto the other. Everything the installer needs to get both cards working is available once they insert the cards (Cablecard menus and Test Channels). Once the cards were activated, and test channels showed all the appropriate channels working, and my installer took off, did I run Guided Setup to get the right cablecard lineup.

The bigger thing comcast needs to learn is how to configure things in the headend - and these instructions don't help that at all.


----------



## keithaxis

I have had my s3 for a few weeks now. I now notice that cablecard 1 has lost the premium channels. Do I reseat card to try and correct that? or is a call to comcast? 

really hope I do not have to call..it took 2 days and 4 comcast employees to get me working the first time...

Keith


----------



## keithaxis

got home and ended up twice on the phone trying to get the digital channels on card 1 to work...but no go...they hit the box and hit it again..I would guess that means time to go to comcast store and get replacement card...


----------



## ah30k

Ask them if you have the proper digital packages on both cards. They need to authorize both separately.


----------



## cptodd

keithaxis said:


> got home and ended up twice on the phone trying to get the digital channels on card 1 to work...but no go...they hit the box and hit it again..I would guess that means time to go to comcast store and get replacement card...


Forgive me, it has been quite a while since this and so I can't remember all of the details but here is my (mini-)story:

After a week I lost my premiums on card one as well. I called up and at first they wanted to send someone out. I said NO! I asked if they could escalate my call to this unit they have that can handle cable cards and S3 TiVos (I had spoken to them once before). They did and a gentleman who I had spoken to once before asked me to look on the set-up screens and read some of the other numbers off to him. I forget exactly what he asked for but he said that the TiVo and their computers had gotten out of sync and he needed those numbers to get them working together again. Once he punched in those numbers the thing worked like a charm and has worked ever since.

Long story, short. . . I don't think you need new cards. You just need someone who knows how to make their computers talk to your TiVo.


----------



## KevinG

So, Comcast finally decided to send out a comcast employee (a supervisor) that specializes in cable cards.

First attempt (last friday) was a failure after trying about 6 cards.

Came back last night, and for the first time ever we were 100% successful in getting ONE card to work. The second slot is currently filled with a card that can not get any of the encrypted channels. We tried 6 cards total (all of the 2006 dated SA cards are just a complete no-go). They tried to "hit" it multiple times, but it just wouldn't do anything else.

He's coming back again with more cards to try to find one that works as well as the one in the first slot...sigh...

I'm dreading the fact that once this all works, I'll need a second s3 tivo for the downstairs...

-Kevin


----------



## PaulS

A couple of Comcast contractors came by to install my 2 CC's yesterday. Partial success to report.

Slot1 worked right out of the gate. Good news so far...

Slot2 did not. The contractor was on my cordless phone w/ speakerphone (couldn't get Nextel reception at my house), so I got to listen in on quite a bit of the conversation he had with the call center. 

I live in a former Adelphia town, equipped with SA gear, so we use SA CC's. The problem with the Slot2 card was that when the cards were inventoried and entered into the Comcast database, it was done incorrectly. Entering them in as "CableCARD" implies that they are Motorola CC's, and should be interoperated with thusly. Entering them in as "SA CableCARD" specifies that they are SA CC's (duh!). The card in Slot2 was improperly entered (simply "CableCARD" -- Moto flavored), and therefore wouldn't work with my town's head-end (SA flavored). 

The contractor tried to find someone at the call center who had the authority to make the slight change in the database, but to no avail. So, I'm either going to have to call 800-COMCAST and get escalated to someone who can help me, or schedule yet another appointment to install another CC.


----------



## Mike Farrington

PaulS,

Just out of curiosity, when slot2 didn't work, what was it doing wrong? Was it not getting EMMs? Was it not getting CP Auth? Just curious to see if it might apply to me since I'm in a region that was recently transitioned from Adelpha to Comcast.


----------



## PaulS

CP Auth was good. Everything looked fine on our end, except that we couldn't tune any channels at all. 

I haven't had time at home to call Comcast and request hits to see if I get any EMMs. Maybe tonight (after Lost, of course!).


----------



## KevinG

I'm not in that area (I'm in S. Jersey), and my 2nd card said "CP Auth" was good, it had 61 "progs", but no EMMS.

I assume CP Auth is "Cable Provider", but the rest of the abbreviations mean nothing to me.


----------



## rcr2

KevinG said:



> (I'm in S. Jersey),


When did you last talk to Comcast to get new cards?

I'm being told there are no cards anywhere in the NJ/NY/Philly area (I'm in Central Jersey).

Any chance of giving me the number/name of who you're talking to? I'm ready to send my Series 3 back unopened.


----------



## KevinG

rcr2 said:


> KevinG said:
> When did you last talk to Comcast to get new cards?
> 
> I'm being told there are no cards anywhere in the NJ/NY/Philly area (I'm in Central Jersey).
> 
> Any chance of giving me the number/name of who you're talking to? I'm ready to send my Series 3 back unopened.


Well, there are certainly different areas. For example, where I am, there's no such thing as Motorola Cable Cards...they ONLY use SA cards (and they seem to be plentiful, they bring handfuls at a time, although most are bad!). So, I wouldn't place much value on the fact that I can get them in S. Jersey, but they are telling you that they are nowhere to be found... They might only use Motorola, for example. Or, maybe they also only use SA but know that all of the 2006 cards appear to be bad?

I was close to sending mine back as well, but since I have fantastic OTA reception, it served it's main purpose even without the cards.

Good luck!


----------



## rcr2

What do you use for OTA reception?

Also, without a descrambler/set top box, I wouldn't get any of the digital channels (much less the HD ones).


----------



## fred_e_fender

I'm in the Seattle suburbs. Picked up two cards at Comcast's payment center - no questions asked.

Called to activate them - frontline CSR transferred me to a rep in the repair dept, who was very pleasant & helpful.

Card 1 kicked on with no problems - saw the 161-4 error, but we both knew that wasn't a problem.

Card 2 was a little more problematic - she had to send about 3 or 4 hits for that one, and I ejected and re-inserted it at one point. But it eventually came on as well.

Overall, a pretty smooth experience. I agree with other Seattle-area posters - we seem to have it pretty good with Comcast out here compared to other areas.

(Now, if I could just get the 8.1 update so that I can go wireless with WPA...)


----------



## dswallow

For what it's worth the person I've been talking to at Comcast is saying the same thing about the CableCARD availability in this region (Central NJ). He's currently contacting someone in a central warehouse to determine exactly when more will arrive and what's going on with them. He mentioned that in the most recently received batches thay've had a lot of problems and apparently some 300 of them even had been stolen. So who knows what's happening.

This person was referred to me after I faxed a lengthy list of problems to Comcast's corporate offices in Philadelphia. As I find out more details, I'll post them here.


----------



## mgar

My install was successful on the Thursday before the Super Bowl. Two CSR's showed up with three Motorola cable cards. Neither had ever seen a Series 3 Tivo. I handed the install instructions to one of them, and we proceeded.

The first cable card worked very quickly after the CSR made the phone call. All HD channels were available, including the scrambled ones.

The second cable card was more of a problem. Initially, only the HD locals were viewable. The CSR made a couple of phone calls, and after a couple of 161-4 errors both cards were working.

Both cards have been flawless for one week as of today.

I was told on the phone when I made the appointment that the first card would be free, and the second would cost $1.50 per month.


----------



## Varmint

Just to add some positive balance to the this thread, here's my installation report from yesterday in the San Francisco bay area. After reading this thread I was completely paranoid that this would turn into a 3 hour exercise in futility if we sneezed at the wrong time during the install. First, much to my dismay, the installer didn't read the instructions, as he said he'd done a few Tivo HD installations before, and promptly jammed both cablecards into the slots at once. Not a good start, I thought. Well, we waited a couple of minutes until the first cablecard message came on the screen and he called the dispatcher with the displayed data and requested an hit on cablecard1. Then the second card window appeared, same drill. We couldn't get any stations but then saw the 161-4 "error" appear and slowly the channels started appearing on the first card. The second card also started working pretty quickly after that, including HBO. So, total time, about 20 minutes. So I guess the lesson learned here is that it CAN work, even if you do it "wrong". It's probably a matter of making sure you know which card is in which slot and hitting them in order, hence the specific instructions that Tivo provides.


----------



## KevinG

rcr2 said:


> What do you use for OTA reception?
> 
> Also, without a descrambler/set top box, I wouldn't get any of the digital channels (much less the HD ones).


I just have one of those Zenith Silver Sensor(?) things in my attic. I'm only 20 miles from the antenna farm in PA though. We also have DirecTV on 2 DirecTivos in the meantime...so we weren't missing anything while trying to get the Series 3 working.


----------



## CharlesH

dswallow said:


> He mentioned that in the most recently received batches thay've had a lot of problems and apparently some 300 of them even had been stolen.


What's one going to do with a stolen CableCard? Until they are paired up with the head-end, they don't do much good.


----------



## dswallow

CharlesH said:


> What's one going to do with a stolen CableCard? Until they are paired up with the head-end, they don't do much good.


1) Encase them in Lexan and sell them as paperweights.

2) Drill a hole in them and put a chain through it and sell them as jewelry.

3) Weld or glue them together and call it art.

...and so on...


----------



## SC0TLANDF0REVER

Anyone in the NoVa area been successful lately?

I'm *this* close to starting the arduous process again to get this thing fully operational.

Right now I'm getting basic & local HiDef on both cards.
Extended/digital on one card and no HBO/HBOHD/DiscHD/INHD etc on either card.


----------



## PaulS

PaulS said:


> CP Auth was good. Everything looked fine on our end, except that we couldn't tune any channels at all.
> 
> I haven't had time at home to call Comcast and request hits to see if I get any EMMs. Maybe tonight (after Lost, of course!).


Update :

Called the 800-COMCAST number tonight, and got a knowledgable and helpful CSR. No, really I did! 

Of course we had to power-cycle the TiVo (no card yanks, though). She did some fiddling of my account also, and hit my cards. Net result was that Card1 remained fully functional (as before), and Card2 became somewhat functional (only broadcast HD channels tuned, no analogs or other digitals tuned). She said she'd have to set up an escalation call, which should happen within a day or so.

She did say that she could see the "SA CableCARD" and "CableCARD" clearly on her display, but she wasn't able to correct that. Hopefully the escalation will take care of that.


----------



## mre35

Roderigo said:


> I categorize this as "it worked for me, so this is the way to do it" where it has absolutely no technical merit.
> 
> I would never ask my installer to wait around for a "Clear and Delete Everything." I wouldn't even have my installer wait around for Guided Setup.
> 
> The bigger thing comcast needs to learn is how to configure things in the headend - and these instructions don't help that at all.


No technical merit? did you try it? yea, I'm posting it because it works, absolutely. What comcast needs to figure out is that while they're raising their rates, they dont have a clue what they're doing 90% of the time, and they're severely understaffed in the SF Bay Area. And GUESS WHAT? They helped MY installers, so yea, it has technical merit, with all due respect, and 4 more successful installs on another board from the same post.

If you dont want to ask your cable installer to wait around for a reset, fine, then wait 3 days to try to get someone back. Maybe youre sitting around playing video games all day, my time is worth something. Dont ask a cable installer to read the tivo instructions either, they look it over and do what they want anyway. In any case, if it doesnt help you, fine. keep it to yourself. its working for everyone else with similar issues in my area.


----------



## dswallow

mre35 said:


> No technical merit? did you try it? yea, I'm posting it because it works, absolutely. What comcast needs to figure out is that while they're raising their rates, they dont have a clue what they're doing 90% of the time, and they're severely understaffed in the SF Bay Area. And GUESS WHAT? They helped MY installers, so yea, it has technical merit, with all due respect, and 4 more successful installs on another board from the same post.
> 
> If you dont want to ask your cable installer to wait around for a reset, fine, then wait 3 days to try to get someone back. Maybe youre sitting around playing video games all day, my time is worth something. Dont ask a cable installer to read the tivo instructions either, they look it over and do what they want anyway. In any case, if it doesnt help you, fine. keep it to yourself. its working for everyone else with similar issues in my area.


I understand why you're getting defensive, but your post is about like saying "my installer hopped on his left foot counterclockwise in a 10' diameter circle starting 3' NNE from my Series 3 for 11 minutes and my CableCARDs worked, so that's what your installer has to do to make them work, too." I know you're just trying to be helpful, but what you relate simply doesn't have anything to do with the operation or authorization of the CableCARDs. It's certainly good to know all the different things that have worked for people in order to, perhaps, try to identify where things might go wrong. But just because things went OK following those steps doesn't mean any of them were necessary, either.


----------



## mre35

dswallow said:


> I understand why you're getting defensive, but your post is about like saying "my installer hopped on his left foot counterclockwise in a 10' diameter circle starting 3' NNE from my Series 3 for 11 minutes and my CableCARDs worked, so that's what your installer has to do to make them work, too."


I think folks are missing the part about this is what COMCAST is sending to their installers, like I said, I'm posting verbatim from a comcast email. So rather than bash me for posting it, maybe it would be more constructive to send a copy to comcast and ask them if this is the training they're giving their techs? I did. And it took a friggin week for something this mundane to work.

Anyway I hear what you're saying, but its another case of dont shoot the messenger. I'm just another 'victim.'

Mike


----------



## 1283

mre35 said:


> this is what COMCAST is sending to their installers


Then Comcast is simply wasting a lot of time and resources with bad instructions.

Unless the S3 is somehow totally messed up to begin with, there is absolutely no reason to go through Clear and Delete Everything and rerun the Guided Setup. No reason to shut off the S3 for 3 minutes.

My installer came and put in both cards at the same time. Called in the serial numbers, and both cards worked fine. Why? Because the person at the headend set up my account properly and sent out the correct sequences of signals. My installer was here for only about 10 minutes.


----------



## dconner

SC0TLANDF0REVER said:


> Anyone in the NoVa area been successful lately?
> 
> I'm *this* close to starting the arduous process again to get this thing fully operational.
> 
> Right now I'm getting basic & local HiDef on both cards.
> Extended/digital on one card and no HBO/HBOHD/DiscHD/INHD etc on either card.


I did finally succeed with mine, though it seems like we might have different problems. Mine ultimately was quite simple technically, in that my Cablecards were never properly initialized *at all*, never getting beyond "Waiting for CP Auth." It was "simply" a matter of having non-clueless people on both the installation end and in the office at the same time. Up until the very end, all the CSRs I talked to seemed to think the *only* conceivable answer was "The cards must be defective."

But my guess is that your problem is slightly different, as I never had *any* channel other than the unencrypted analog 1-100 and unencrypted local channels 200-220 until I finally got the clueful tech who asked me for Host ID and (Other) ID numbers for both cards, and entered them into the system.

My hunch after reading all these messages is that your problem might be more on the billing and "what channels am I authorized to receive" side, so my experience might or might not be encouraging.


----------



## aaronwt

I see Comcast around here is adding the National Geographic HD channel at the end of the month. Will my current cable cards start receiving that channel automatically or will they have to send a signal to tell them to decrypt the channel?


----------



## kjmcdonald

I ran guided setup more than once now. I've looked through the alternate lineups (there were only 2) And I'm still confused.

My lineup only includes the analog basic channels. I've done a channel scan and found over 300 total channels. (about 2/3 digital.) I havn'e gone through them yet to see which I can get because I'm not sure it's worth the time if the tivo doesn't have them listed in the lineup - There won't be any guide data.

I don't have any CableCARDs installed yet. I'm trying to figure what I can and cannot get without them. 

What does it take to get Tivo to show me a lineup with the digital channels? On my S2 I had to pick between 'extended basic cable', and 'digital basic cable'. On the S3 I can't find anywhere to do this.

Should I tell it I have CableCARDs even though I don't? Is that the missing thing?
In guided setup so far I've always told it I don't have them, is that why it's only showing me analog lineups?

-Kyle


----------



## azitnay

You won't get guide data for your digital cable channels without CableCARDs. You can look through the channels the channel scan found, and even create manual recordings on them, but that's as far as it goes.

Drew


----------



## KevinG

Well, after 5 total visits, I'm finally up and running.

Comcast employee came last night to replace the card in slot 2, within 15 minutes the new card was running just as well as the card in slot 1. Fingers crossed that they STAY working.


----------



## kjmcdonald

azitnay said:


> You won't get guide data for your digital cable channels without CableCARDs. You can look through the channels the channel scan found, and even create manual recordings on them, but that's as far as it goes.
> 
> Drew


I was under the impression that _if your cable company did things the 'right way' _ then the Tivo would be able to find the digital channels in it's lineup whether you had CableCARDs or not.

I know there are problems where the local Cable Plant doesn't send the correct info down the wire. It may still be that I'm on one of those networks. I'm just trying to figure out that for sure.

Is there anyone out there with out cable cards that has unencrypted channels working (not just tunable, but recordable?)

If so were they in your lineup?

Did you have to answer 'yes' to the cablecard question even though you don't have them?

-Kyle


----------



## dconner

Just an incidental chuckle, but I thought James Lileks perfectly described what it's like to deal with Comcast today (though it was, in his case, DirecTV):



> In all fairness, they listened carefully to my diagnoses and didnt waste my time with suggestions like is the TV turned on, and not facing into the wall? But it took three calls to get bumped up to a DVR technician, and once I had reached that rarified level it was like landing in America after a year in a country where no one spoke English.
> 
> http://www.lileks.com/bleats/archive/07/0207/020807.html


And it's not usually a question of English fluency, literally speaking, but just general comprehension of the problem....


----------



## fergusean

I just got Comcast's BASIC CABLE SERVICE (as in, analog channels 2-32).... it took me a while, but I found the unencrypted digital broadcasts of all my local stations (ABC, CBS, FOX, NBC).

My question is this: if I get CableCARD(s) from Comcast, will I get programming information for these digital channels despite the fact that I only have the basic cable service? It would be really nice if my HD shows recorded themselves instead of scheduling them manually......


----------



## hiker

fergusean said:


> I just got Comcast's BASIC CABLE SERVICE (as in, analog channels 2-32).... it took me a while, but I found the unencrypted digital broadcasts of all my local stations (ABC, CBS, FOX, NBC).
> 
> My question is this: if I get CableCARD(s) from Comcast, will I get programming information for these digital channels despite the fact that I only have the basic cable service? It would be really nice if my HD shows recorded themselves instead of scheduling them manually......


I have Limited Basic + Digital Classic and get guide data for all HD channels (except premiums). CableCards are the way to go.


----------



## fergusean

Yeah, but how about without Digital Classic? I guess my point is: does the programming information provided by the CableCARD depend on what cable subscription you have? I know that standard HD is included with all digital packages, but I don't have a digital package... I have Comcast's $14.95/month most basic package.


----------



## Warlord46

aaronwt said:


> I see Comcast around here is adding the National Geographic HD channel at the end of the month. Will my current cable cards start receiving that channel automatically or will they have to send a signal to tell them to decrypt the channel?


In the past, Comcast's new channels on my S3 showed up automatically.


----------



## 1283

kjmcdonald said:


> I was under the impression that _if your cable company did things the 'right way' _ then the Tivo would be able to find the digital channels in it's lineup whether you had CableCARDs or not.


No digital lineup and no digital guide data at all without CableCards.


----------



## 1283

fergusean said:


> Yeah, but how about without Digital Classic? I guess my point is: does the programming information provided by the CableCARD depend on what cable subscription you have? I know that standard HD is included with all digital packages, but I don't have a digital package... I have Comcast's $14.95/month most basic package.


With a CableCard installed, you will have a digital lineup which gives you the guide data for *ALL* channels, including the ones you cannot receive.


----------



## hiker

fergusean said:


> Yeah, but how about without Digital Classic? I guess my point is: does the programming information provided by the CableCARD depend on what cable subscription you have? I know that standard HD is included with all digital packages, but I don't have a digital package... I have Comcast's $14.95/month most basic package.


You should not need to subscribe to any digital package to get broadcast networks in HD with CableCard. Those channels should be unencrypted as you have discovered without CableCards. Also you need to talk to Comcast to make sure, for your location, they will allow CableCards without a digital package.


----------



## HORUS

After two weeks of waiting for an appointment to get cable cards due to unavailability issues in my area, I finally had my appointment today. After going through at least a 1/2 dozen bad cards, the Comcast rep. was able to get 2 cards programmed and working with my lineup including movie channels. There were issues while he was doing it that resulted in not getting any channel above 27 on at least one of the cards. My installer told me it was his first Tivo install. So we tested both cable cards and they were both working before he left. After he left I was channel surfing around the 300's and all of a sudden on cable card 2 I got an authorization error on a Tivo grey screen. The card wouldn't pick up any channels after that. I switched to Cable card#1 and this one had reverted back to the lower channels like he was having troubles before he got them to work. I got back in touch with him and told him of my plight and he said he would try to have the cards reflashed from the head end. Hopefully, by the time I get back home from work all will be welll. The system looked great for about 5 minutes which is encouraging. Also worth noting is while he was trying to set them up in the system, my Tivo rebooted on him twice without warning. In the two weeks I've been using it in analog mode it has never reset by itself. They definitely need to make this easier to do. If this wasn't a hobby of mine I'm not sure I could keep putting up with this aggravation of not being able to get cards and not having them work when they're installed. I'm glad I have some level of expectations from reading this forum and I'm comforted to know other people have gone through extensive aggravations before getting their unit to work correctly. I had no idea what a project this was going to become. By the way, when my installer called the head end office to have these cards hit, after telling the person on the phone what he was about to do, he said"why is that the reaction of everybody I've ever talked to when I mention cable cards." I guess it's a running joke at the company. I suspect the reason they tell everybody they are out of stock is because of all the lost man hours in the field for their install reps. Good luck everybody who is in a similar predicament & good luck Tivo. Tivo has a great product that appears to be ahead of the technology curve of the cable operators in the field to get them to function properly. Unless that is by Comcast's design and unspoken mission.


----------



## wackymann

Just so people know - there are Comcast techs who know how to do this stuff in some areas. My install took a half hour and I've been up and running for months without any major problems. I've had 2 random reboots in ~4 months, only 1 of which affected me (cut 5 minutes off of one recording). Other than that, it's worked flawlessly. I'm Comcast - Boston area - Motorola cable cards. I get the platinum service (i.e. pretty much every channel they offer), and I've never had any channel that I'm subscribed to go out on me.

Best of luck to all y'all down in Jersey. It sounds like Comcast hell down there for Tivo S3 owners.


----------



## bicker

hiker said:


> You should not need to subscribe to any digital package to get broadcast networks in HD with CableCard. Those channels should be unencrypted as you have discovered without CableCards.


Reasonable people disagree about whether providing HD locals in-the-clear is required or not. What we do know, though, is that Comcast 'round here provides HD locals in-the-clear, but encrypts ADS locals.


----------



## PaulS

January 9 (Visit 1) : My usual Adelphia installer shows up, doesn't have any CableCARDs. Explains some sort of software update, and says they won't be in stock for another couple of weeks.

January 30 (Phone call 1) : Call up 800-COMCAST to reschedule an install. CSR can't schedule an appointment, indicating that there aren't any in stock.

February 1 (Office visit) : Walk into the local Adelphia/Comcast office. Lady at counter says they have 'em in stock, scheduled an appointment.

February 5 (Visit 2) : Two contractors (one Comcast, one former Adelphia) show up with 2 CC's. Pop 'em both in and make a call to HQ. First one works fine immediately. Second one doesn't work at all. Apparently, the second card was inventoried incorrectly. Entering in "CableCARD" into the database implies that it's a Motorola card. Entering "SA CableCARD" infers that it's an SA card. Our head-end uses SA gear. First card was entered correctly, second one was not, so that explains the no-worky situation. No one currently at the Advanced Tech center is authorized to correct the problem, so we're finished for the day. BONUS : REMOVAL OF THE 8300 POS! YAHOO!

Feburary 7 (Phone call 2) : Call 800-COMCAST and get a very helpful CSR. She corrects a billing problem, notes the "SA CableCARD problem", and hits the 2nd CC a couple of times. 2nd tuner now gets ABC-HD, NBC-HD, CBS-HD, Fox-HD, PBS-HD, and nothing else. Nothing else works, so she sets up an escalation call with Tier 2.

Feburary 8 (Phone call 3) : Tier2 calls me and corrects the "SA CableCARD" inventory problem. Made sure all data from CC is entered properly into their computers. Repeated hits don't have any effect. Still only receive broadcast HD channels. We end up deciding to have an installer come later on the in day.

February 8 (Visit 3) : Installer was supposed to be here between 4-7, ended up showing around 7:20. Had four CC's with him, and said that his supervisor had to drive down to Lawrence, MA (from Nashua, NH) to get them. They're pretty scarce, apparently. Plugged the first one in, made the call, waited a few minutes, and it just worked. Nice and easy, just like the first one.

I have to say, for as much interaction I had with Comcast about setting up these CableCARDs, from CSRs to installers to Tier2 support, every one of them was very nice, professional, and was clearly trying their best to make this work. No clowns or dumb-asses, which was nice. Thumbs up, Comcast.


----------



## Adam1115

kido said:


> try this. ask the CSR if you can rent a HD set top box to receive local HD channels on your current basic cable package. tell them you are not interested in DVRs or any extras like PPV or VOD. if they say you can, ask them for a quote for just the locals and then for any extra HD channels you may be interested in, like ESPNHD, DiscoveryHD, HBOHD, etc.. then ask them if you have a HDTV that supports cablecards, could you rent one of those instead of the STB and what would that cost. verify that the quotes for the STB remain the same for a cablecard. if they confirm the above, then ask about getting 2 cablecards for your S3.


FYI, this didn't work for me in Denver metro.. they told me I could get an HD STB for $6.95/mo, but cablecards don't work without digital cable.

Technically I guess he's right, there shouldn't be any reason to have a cablecard in a normal situation to receive unencrypted HD...


----------



## Mike Farrington

Ok. I think I finally might be getting somewhere. I was just on a 45min conference call with Comcast/Baltimore and Scientific Atlanta tech support in Georgia. They were trying loads of stuff, and asked me to check my stuff every 15 minutes or so. It sounds like they're having a hell of a time updating the pod file on the CableCARD and POD server (also sounds like this Comcast is somewhat unique in that there are seperate CableCARD and POD servers -- sounds like most places have both on one machine). Things are getting a little complicated, so SA's going to get their top tech involved. It sounds like he was at lunch, so I should be getting another conference call in the next hour or so.

Good thing I work from home. But that just means I'll have to make up some of my work in the evening.


----------



## Mike Farrington

Oh joyous day!

It looks like Comcast Baltimore has finally solved their issues with getting the SA CableCARDs authorized. If you're in the area, I suggest you call up and have your cards removed and readded to your account. I think that is all a CSR would need to do. I was dealing with a NOC engineer, so he was able to issue command lines to unbind and rebind the cards to the HostID. If you talk to a CSR, I think they would have to remove and readd the cards to your account (just speculating).

Looks like my 5.5 week ordeal has finally come to an end!!! I guess the next step is to make sure the CP Auth persists. I know some people have trouble where they lose authorization every couple of weeks. I hope this is my last post to this thread.

YAY!


----------



## 1283

Adam1115 said:


> Technically I guess he's right, there shouldn't be any reason to have a cablecard in a normal situation to receive unencrypted HD...


QAM mapping is the main reason. The cable companies do not publish the physical RF channels, and they're free to change them at anytime, so CableCard is essentially the only way to tune to those channels consistently.


----------



## Corran Horn

Installer left a short time ago. He brought 4 cards, one of which was DOA.

He said Comcast is having computer issues today (Chicago suburbs) and while he called to activate both cards he said it would take some time for them to 'take'.

I was fine with that, but now when I look at Card 1's 'pairing' information via the menu, the info is all zeroed out...except for the unit address, which is zeros with '129' at the end.

Card 2's information is populated normally...and while he was here, I could swear Card 1 was the same. Not sure what's going on. These are both Motorola cards, v04.21. 

(I can check the status on Card 1 and that info is populated)

Anybody have any similar experience?


----------



## HORUS

When I got home on Thursday night I gave my friendly Comcast CS department a call and explained I wasn't getting any channels on my two CC's above channel 23. He had the cards "rehit" a couple times and I pulled the plug a couple of times on the power and slowly but surely I was able to increase the channel line up a few at a time until finally I was getting all the channels I was supposed to. So now I had both cards working with all the channels I was supposed to but intermittently I now get authorization errors on my cards which I must correct by pulling the power on my unit and having the unit reset. It appears after resetting my box by unplugging it, the channels are restored to it's authorized state. I've had to do this periodically since Thursday night when I was able to get it resolved with my channel lineup. Anybody else experiencing this type of problem with their Comcast CC's? I'm hoping that one of these times that the channels just stay authorized the way they are supposed to. I wonder if this is the new process that I am just going to have to live with or if one or both of my cc's need replacing. Any suggestions from the crew? I'll keep you posted if this persists.


----------



## lorlof

Corran Horn said:


> Installer left a short time ago. He brought 4 cards, one of which was DOA.
> 
> He said Comcast is having computer issues today (Chicago suburbs) and while he called to activate both cards he said it would take some time for them to 'take'.
> 
> I was fine with that, but now when I look at Card 1's 'pairing' information via the menu, the info is all zeroed out...except for the unit address, which is zeros with '129' at the end.
> 
> Card 2's information is populated normally...and while he was here, I could swear Card 1 was the same. Not sure what's going on. These are both Motorola cards, v04.21.
> 
> (I can check the status on Card 1 and that info is populated)
> 
> Anybody have any similar experience?


Card 1 is Bad. I had the same issue with my cards when they were installed. I also am in the chicago area. Didn't have the computer issue, just a dead card.


----------



## bbock727

So, today was my install day. Supposively the Comcast tech guy didn't know to upgrade the firmware on the cards before he got to my house. They tried to upgrade them through the Tivo but after 40 minutes it still said "updating firmware" and then we would get the blue screen of updating channels which never ended. 

When we go to the cablecard screen to find the information to call in the cards, it says "Cable Card is not in normal operation".

Any ideas? the tech guys just went back to their office to upgrade the cards themselves and will be coming back w/in the hour.


----------



## natureboy

I just had my 2 cablecards installed yesterday and have been loving the service. About an hour ago, I lost the video connection to one card, then the other. I now can only get certain channels with no rhyme or reason. I can get HBO, but not HBOHD, I can get ESPNHD, but not regular ESPN. I called and Baltimore Comcast doesn't troublshoot over the phone. They have to send a tech out. Any ideas/suggestions?

Thanks for your help.


----------



## rodneys

Call Comcast. I had this problem when I got my Series 3 about 1 week after it was released. They have not properly authorized your cards at Comcast (at the head end). Their computers detect this, and disable all of the channels that require a cable box/cablecard to receive. They DO NOT need to send someone back out to your house. You just need to get a knowledgeable CSR on the phone and they can get everything take care of. Insist on speaking to their manager, etc. if they can't help you.


----------



## natureboy

rodneys said:


> Call Comcast. I had this problem when I got my Series 3 about 1 week after it was released. They have not properly authorized your cards at Comcast. Their computers detect this, and disable all of the, in theory, non-basic channels. They DO NOT need to send someone back out to your house. You just need to get a knowledgeable CSR on the phone and they can get everything take care of. Insist on speaking to their manager, etc. if they can't help you.


Thanks for your help. Will give that a try.


----------



## funshop

I have had this problem on and off since I got the first S3. Even when the cards were checked and put in the Comcast head end, no permanent solution. I have gone through two S3s and now have found a temporary solution.

Go to the settings area and select Channels. Then, test the signal strength of the cable channels. Select yes to stop live recording. Then, select the channel you could not see. It will come up with no problem. Then, select Live TV.


----------



## Corran Horn

After my issues of yesterday I called Comcast last night. Their 'same day' service called me back around 7pm and I got somebody who was VERY knowledgeable about the Series3. We moved the card in slot 2 to slot 1 and got it working. Tech was supposed to come out this morning with another card, but he must have missed that notation in the work order. He'll be coming back in a few hours and hopefully everything will work out.

here's a question...once I get these both up and running, I want to upgrade my cable package. How will that be handled? Will it futz up my cards somehow, or be seamless? (like DirecTV)


----------



## cherrytree

I live in Boston and just ordered Comcast's triple play today. Along with the two CableCards to be installed in my S3, I am getting a digital cable box for VOD. The CSR stated that to receive VOD in HD, I need only the digital cable box and not the HD cable box. 

Intuitively, I would think that to receive VOD in HD, I would need an HD cable box. Is the CSR correct in stating that the regular digital cable box, along with the two CC's, would suffice?

Separately, the CSR stated that Comcast of Boston would be offering Tivo-enabled DVRs beginning in March 2007. I certainly don't know if this is correct. When I visited the TiVo booth at CES this year, I believe they said that it would be offered beginning in May. 

However, Boston is a market where Comcast typically trials services first, Comcast Mobile Access being an example. Perhaps the CSR is correct with the March date.


----------



## Mike Farrington

If you want HD PPV/VOD, you will need the HD set top box. The good news is that they usually loan those out for free when you are using CableCARDs. As for the Comcast/TiVo, even May seems a little optimistic.


----------



## pl1

Mike Farrington said:


> If you want HD PPV/VOD, you will need the HD set top box. The good news is that they usually loan those out for free when you are using CableCARDs. As for the Comcast/TiVo, even May seems a little optimistic.


Not here. I'm near Boston and for a digital only box, it costs us $5/mo plus an A/O fee of $3.51/Mo. The HD box is $10/mo plus the A/O fee. And for $15 plus the A/O fee, you get the HD DVR. Once I got my bill, I returned the HD box and got a $13.51/mo credit.

You know that Comcast is not consistant with their pricing, If they are giving out free boxes, they are making it up in A/O fees or some other crap. :down: But, that pricing is consistent in "this" area as I have the billing insert for two towns about 20 miles apart.


----------



## Mike Farrington

Generally speaking, they don't want to lose PPV revenue and will provide one STB for free (to be used on the same TV as the CableCARDs). Of course, pricing varies wildly from location to location. However, this freely provided STB is mentioned in the FAQs on the Comcast website.


----------



## pl1

Mike Farrington said:


> Generally speaking, they don't want to lose PPV revenue and will provide one STB for free (to be used on the same TV as the CableCARDs). Of course, pricing varies wildly from location to location. However, this freely provided STB is mentioned in the FAQs on the Comcast website.


Makes sense to me. I'd take it for free. I like VOD and PPV.


----------



## btwyx

They'll give me the STB for free, but then charge a $6-95 additional outlet fee. They may want PPV revenue, but they're too stupid to make it easy for the customer.


----------



## pl1

btwyx said:


> They'll give me the STB for free, but then charge a $6-95 additional outlet fee. They may want PPV revenue, but they're too stupid to make it easy for the customer.


There you go. That's what I'm talking about! They get you one way or another. Nothing is really free.


----------



## Mike Farrington

I'm not 100% certain, but I think the A/O fee only applies when your package is replicated to another STB. Have them take the digitals and premiums off the STB and maybe you can avoid the A/O fee.


----------



## btwyx

I decided to do without the STB at that point. Its their loss I can't order PPV.


----------



## cherrytree

Mike Farrington said:


> Generally speaking, they don't want to lose PPV revenue and will provide one STB for free (to be used on the same TV as the CableCARDs). Of course, pricing varies wildly from location to location. However, this freely provided STB is mentioned in the FAQs on the Comcast website.


Thanks for the reply Mike. Can you guide to me the Comcast FAQ that mentions the freely provided STB. I couldn't find it anywhere among the FAQs on Comcast's site.

I also appreciate the suggestion of having Comcast remove all the non-VOD/PPV channels from the STB to avoid an A/O charge. It would be quite a victory if I can avoid paying a cent more for an STB.


----------



## dswallow

cherrytree said:


> Thanks for the reply Mike. Can you guide to me the Comcast FAQ that mentions the freely provided STB. I couldn't find it anywhere among the FAQs on Comcast's site.


http://www.comcast.com/customers/faq/FaqDetails.ashx?ID=2540

I'm not sure it's a current FAQ; I can't find a way to get to it except directly by that URL, so it could be a leftover one that only exists in the database these things are pulled from and isn't meant to be seen anymore. It might possibly be market-specific, too.


----------



## jmr50

dconner said:


> Success!!!!
> 
> I finally got in touch with a good tech in the Comcast office who called me tonight, and asked for the CableCard ID numbers and Host ID numbers. I gave him the numbers, he entered them, and suddenly I'm getting everything I'm supposed to, on both cards!
> 
> Neither he nor I is exactly sure why this didn't happen before, but it seems like it might mainly be neither the contractors nor the CSRs understanding that those numbers have to be input manually.
> 
> Dunno, but I'm just glad it's finally working!


I'm trying to play the same CSR roulette right now in Loudoun. The installer left the "Washington Area Network Operations" number scribbled on my pink copy of the install order, and I've quietly pondered calling that, but fear they won't talk to end-users. I'm stuck with 2 unpaired cards because he forgot to remove the trap before calling them in, then ran off as soon as he saw analog cable guide. Lovely, eh? Thoughts?


----------



## KevinG

Well, I guess my celebrating was a bit premature.

Sure, my dual cards continue to work just fine, but I just checked the status of my bill for the current month. Recall I was quoted around $10 for the 2 cable cards (with no real justification for how that $10 was broken down) Either way, that was acceptable...

We are on the "triple play" for $99/month, and there's some additional for the HD DVR which brings us to $120.98. Here's what my account looks like now:

Balance at Start of Last Billing Period	$120.98
Payments	cr $120.98
Comcast Package Services	$204.87
Digital Voice Addl. Charges	$1.47
Taxes, Surcharges & Fees	$4.61
Total Currently Due:* $210.95

$204.87?! WTF?

I'm absolutely certain that when they try to fix this my cards will stop working...Monday is going to be fun. :-(

-Kevin


----------



## lachacg

KevinG said:


> Recall I was quoted around $10 for the 2 cable cards (with no real justification for how that $10 was broken down) Either way, that was acceptable...


Here up in north NJ, Comcast charges me $10 for the cable cards ($5 each) using an HDTV Fee. The cards themselves are "free", but they won't get rid of this fee. FIOS can't get here soon enough.

Although, I'll give them credit where credit is due. They came Christmas Eve day, before my Giants game started, to install the two cablecards in the S3. Flawless installation in about an hour. The tech definitely had done it before.


----------



## pl1

KevinG said:


> $204.87?! WTF?


You can get a complete breakdown by going to "RECENT ACTIVITY", or if the bill has already been produced, "VIEW MY BILL>VIEW PAPER STATEMENT". Remember also they bill in advance, so you might have two months on there. A partial current month and the whole next month. That's why, whenever I have ANYTHING done to add charges (like installing the cableCARDs), I pay on-line immediately so I don't get a double whammy the next month.


----------



## hantman

After months of fear and trepidation, I finally made the leap and wanted to let everyone know that it CAN be easy (so far). Comcast came out yesterday (I demanded a Comcast tech and had to mention two cards a few times before they got it). The tech called til he got the right person, stuck the two cards in basically at once, got the hits sent, ignored the 161-4 errors, waited a few minutes and voila! In and out in 30 minutes, all channels working. I cleared the TiVo and did the guided set up before he arrived, then just went to the cable card screen. After it was all done, ran guided setup again and all is well.

I fear I will be overcharged and that it won't work forever, but as of now it was the easiest visit from Comcast ever. Just wanted to give everyone hope!


----------



## cherrytree

dswallow said:


> I'm not sure it's a current FAQ; I can't find a way to get to it except directly by that URL, so it could be a leftover one that only exists in the database these things are pulled from and isn't meant to be seen anymore. It might possibly be market-specific, too.


Thanks for the link Doug.

On the issue of whether an HD STB is necessary to watch VOD, the following note in the Comcast CableCard FAQs seems to indicate that an HD STB is not necessary, and that a regular digital STB will suffice:

"**Note: ON DEMAND HDTV services require the use of a Comcast digital cable set-top box"

This matters to me because it would be the difference between being charged $3.79/month vs. $8.79/month for an STB. Of course, I'm still hoping I won't be charged anything.

Lachacg, the $5/CC HDTV fee is truly disgusting. That HDTV fee doesn't even exist in the Boston market. I believe the theory is that, when individually rented, an HD STB should cost $5 more per month than a regular STB ($8.79 vs. $3.79). That somehow a $5 HD set-top box premium is being applied to a CableCard is ridiculous.


----------



## andrews144

HORUS said:


> When I got home on Thursday night I gave my friendly Comcast CS department a call and explained I wasn't getting any channels on my two CC's above channel 23. He had the cards "rehit" a couple times and I pulled the plug a couple of times on the power and slowly but surely I was able to increase the channel line up a few at a time until finally I was getting all the channels I was supposed to. So now I had both cards working with all the channels I was supposed to but intermittently I now get authorization errors on my cards which I must correct by pulling the power on my unit and having the unit reset. It appears after resetting my box by unplugging it, the channels are restored to it's authorized state. I've had to do this periodically since Thursday night when I was able to get it resolved with my channel lineup. Anybody else experiencing this type of problem with their Comcast CC's? I'm hoping that one of these times that the channels just stay authorized the way they are supposed to. I wonder if this is the new process that I am just going to have to live with or if one or both of my cc's need replacing. Any suggestions from the crew? I'll keep you posted if this persists.


 I had similar problems. Take a look at my postings over the last month or so. The main problem with me seems to have been low signal strength combined with bad cable cards. Since I've had my home re-cabled (new cable run to my house plus new cable run into my home), and then had both CC's replaced, my S3 works most of the time. About once every week or three I loose all but the OTA channels on CC#2 - a cold boot with power off for several minutes fixes this for at least a week or so.

I'm starting to wonder if I need to ask Tivo to send me a new S3, but hate to have to go through entering all my wishlist, season pass, etc. info.


----------



## Corran Horn

Ok...Card in Slot 1 is fully up and running. Slot 2 is getting the most basic channels with video and sound. The 'conditional' menu shows the MISSING_PROGRAM_REKEY error that I've seen around here. I just called Comcast and told them it needed to be 'intialized' as I've seen it before, and even though I explained it from what she was saying I think she was simply populating the card with my package (or whatever) and did not do the initialization. As such, I'm still having the same problem.

Anybody know exactly what dept to talk to so I can get somebody who knows what I need? I wish I could talk to the 'next day' guy from Friday...he knew all about CC's and the S3.


----------



## bucklebuddy

Hey guys. New to digital TV (fought it as long as I could) and am told by Comcast that if I use a card in the TV or a Tivo box I will not be able to access their Video on Demand feature. Anyone else verify this or is there a work around?

Ben


----------



## ThreeSoFar

bucklebuddy said:


> Hey guys. New to digital TV (fought it as long as I could) and am told by Comcast that if I use a card in the TV or a Tivo box I will not be able to access their Video on Demand feature. Anyone else verify this or is there a work around?
> 
> Ben


Yup, that's correct.


----------



## geekseeker

funshop said:


> I have had this problem on and off since I got the first S3. Even when the cards were checked and put in the Comcast head end, no permanent solution. I have gone through two S3s and now have found a temporary solution.
> 
> Go to the settings area and select Channels. Then, test the signal strength of the cable channels. Select yes to stop live recording. Then, select the channel you could not see. It will come up with no problem. Then, select Live TV.


=================================================

Thanks for this technique ...it works for me although there is a little delay in resyncing at times ...still it beats resetting and rebooting.


----------



## AaRdVarK3

I've posted my experience with Comcast (who just recently took over Adelphia) over here:

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=340628

Does anyone know where I can go from here. I'm pretty frustrated with the current state of things. I called TiVo, and they said I just need to keep pursuing it with Comcast. The biggest frustration for me is that Comcast doesn't seem to escalate the problem to somebody who could actually debug it. Instead, I just keep getting their first round of representatives or their supervisors.


----------



## Mike Farrington

AaRdVarK3 said:


> I've posted my experience with Comcast (who just recently took over Adelphia) over here:
> 
> http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=340628
> 
> Does anyone know where I can go from here. I'm pretty frustrated with the current state of things. I called TiVo, and they said I just need to keep pursuing it with Comcast. The biggest frustration for me is that Comcast doesn't seem to escalate the problem to somebody who could actually debug it. Instead, I just keep getting their first round of representatives or their supervisors.


Sounds like line noise to me. If you're barely getting EMMs/ECMs, it sounds like the FDC (Forward Data Carrier) signal isn't getting through. Request a senior tech come out to your house and check the signal all the way out to the pedistal. I'm no expert, so don't take my opinion as gospel.


----------



## AaRdVarK3

Mike Farrington said:


> Sounds like line noise to me. If you're barely getting EMMs/ECMs, it sounds like the FDC (Forward Data Carrier) signal isn't getting through. Request a senior tech come out to your house and check the signal all the way out to the pedistal. I'm no expert, so don't take my opinion as gospel.


The problem is that their own cable box works like a champ. All signal strength indicators indicate a full strength signal. I'll keep that in mind if I can get someone with technical expertise on the phone.


----------



## rcr2

I've gotten no love from Comcast.

Five calls, promises that a supervisor will call me, and nothing. Emails promising to escalate to "Marketing" without any time frames or further contact info to follow up.

Well, I've filed with both the FCC and the local franchise office. I've also sent off six typed and hand-signed letters to the corporate heads, copying the FCC and their general counsel.

Let's see what happens next. I'll probably transfer my lifetime from the Series 1 to the Series 3 (still in its box, seal not broken). If Comcast comes through, I'll be able to use it until I transfer to FIOS. If comcast fails me, as I suspect they will, well, Lifetime Series 3's are going for over $1200 on eBay.

I doubt Comcast will ever get their act together.


----------



## Mike Farrington

rcr2 said:


> I've gotten no love from Comcast.
> 
> Five calls, promises that a supervisor will call me, and nothing. Emails promising to escalate to "Marketing" without any time frames or further contact info to follow up.
> 
> Well, I've filed with both the FCC and the local franchise office. I've also sent off six typed and hand-signed letters to the corporate heads, copying the FCC and their general counsel.
> 
> Let's see what happens next. I'll probably transfer my lifetime from the Series 1 to the Series 3 (still in its box, seal not broken). If Comcast comes through, I'll be able to use it until I transfer to FIOS. If comcast fails me, as I suspect they will, well, Lifetime Series 3's are going for over $1200 on eBay.
> 
> I doubt Comcast will ever get their act together.


It can work, I'm proof of that. You just have to find a knowledgeable NOC engineer and call them twice a week until they're sick of hearing from you (but not so sick that they avoid your calls). Ask to have your ticket escalated to the NOC. When you find someone good, make sure you get their direct phone number. It took me 5.5 weeks to finally get my problem solved. Very frustrating indeed. If they just can't seem to get it done on their own, you should eventually ask that they escalate this to S.A. or Motorola.


----------



## Corran Horn

Well, I'm up and running. My CSR from Friday (who activated Card 1 and scheduled the tech to replace Card 2) followed up with me tonight. He initialized Card 2 and activated it, and SUCCESS! I'm up and running on both cards, HD and everything!

He was great throughout, very knowledgeable, and knew exactly how to solve my problem. There is hope out there!


----------



## HORUS

rcr2 said:


> I've gotten no love from Comcast.
> 
> Five calls, promises that a supervisor will call me, and nothing. Emails promising to escalate to "Marketing" without any time frames or further contact info to follow up.
> 
> Well, I've filed with both the FCC and the local franchise office. I've also sent off six typed and hand-signed letters to the corporate heads, copying the FCC and their general counsel.
> 
> Let's see what happens next. I'll probably transfer my lifetime from the Series 1 to the Series 3 (still in its box, seal not broken). If Comcast comes through, I'll be able to use it until I transfer to FIOS. If comcast fails me, as I suspect they will, well, Lifetime Series 3's are going for over $1200 on eBay.
> 
> I doubt Comcast will ever get their act together.


I share your frustrations in Monmouth County, NJ. As of last week I just got my cards installed and as of Friday they have stopped malfunctioning. I hope this gives you some hope. I called every day for two weeks before I got someone to schedule an appointment for me. Seems like you just have to find someone who is willing to make the appointment for you. They have the cards but they have a lot of problems getting them to work properly. It took me two days of tech support after the cards were installed to get them to stop giving me cp authorization errors. If you scan this thread you'll also notice that someone in Long Branch, NJ recently got his card. So between the two of us we are proof positive that the cards are out there. Keep trying, you'll finally get someone to see the light of day or forget that they are supposed to tell you that they are out of stock when they are not. Good Luck! By the way I think when I made my appointment I called the local # found on my bill. I got nowhere calling the 800# and I think someone recommended the 800# to me at first.


----------



## rcr2

Just spoke with a supervisor "Rosie" in Louisiana. (called my local office, but got routed out due to call volume)

For the first time, I was given the option to get on a waiting list. Every time I asked to get on a list, I was told there was none.

But, she could not get me off the phone fast enough. She didn't want to talk to me about it and simply kept saying that my area "Has an Alert on the account that there are no CableCards."

Again, no answer when I asked why don't they just transfer overstock from one office to another, or to how installs were scheduled in the area when an Alert is on.

Of course my name being on a waiting list, I asked what number and how long, and there was no answer there, either.


----------



## HORUS

rcr2 said:


> But, she could not get me off the phone fast enough. She didn't want to talk to me about it and simply kept saying that my area "Has an Alert on the account that there are no CableCards."


Read your quote again. Since when does a company refer to a geographic area of theirs as an account? If you ask me I'd say one of their customer service reps. noted your account. I'd put money on it that they don't refer to counties of New Jersey or areas of theirs as an account. I had two or three CSR put me on a wait list, what a bunch of bs, I wouldn't hold your breath waiting for them to call you back. I speculate that with all the incopetence trying to get these to program that they don't want to waste time in the field for their technicians to trouble shoot these devices. It's a shame that TIVO is in a working relationship with this company because they'll never put the screws to them because they want their DVR business.(Hopefully I'm wrong on this point) Good luck getting this resolved. FCC really needs to step up to the plate in this area, hopefully they've got some people there that have a spine. Good luck!


----------



## rcr2

Looks like they're going to schedule me now. I am guessing they have a very long file for me, because I didn't mention on this call I needed it for a TiVo, but the supervisor said immediately that they need to bring 6 cards because not all are compatable with TiVo.

I wasn't going to argue.

She also made it clear the cost would be $6 PER CARD, plus the $16 install fee.

Again, I figure not worth arguing right now to get it scheduled. I will call back after its all installed and talk to the billing people to get it straight.

Let's see if she comes back off hold.

Funny - the first person said "We have no cards." She hemmed and hawed about passing me to a supervisor, saying "She's going to tell you the same thing." But after 10 minutes, the supervisor immediately came on saying she can schedule me.

I don't know what's going on in that office, but we'll see if I get any love. I think they're leaving me on hold to see if I'll give up waiting to shedule a date.


----------



## rich_t

To good to be true?

After reading all the horror stories in this thread, I decided to take the plunge and attempt to schedule cable card installation. As I am located in Camden county NJ, it was with some misgivings that I called Comcast on my local number. After about 10 minutes on hold I was answered by a CSR in accented English. After some discourse about the type of TV, she stated she did not know about any TIVO, only TV. At this point I requested she find me someone who did. Without further conversation, I was placed back on hold. After another 10 minute wait, I was connected to another CSR who spoke English more clearly. It took her about one half an hour to place the order for the two cable cards and the tech visit. She kept apologizing for the wait, but stated that she wanted to get the order entered correctly. I was pleasant and patient throughout the transaction. She finally got me scheduled for tech visit this Sunday. At this point I asked how much this was going to cost me. Her reply was there is no charge for the two cable cards. I said, oh just the tech visit charge then. Her reply was a shocker. She said that since I had been so patient with her, she was waiving the service visit charges. I have my doubts that this will all turn out as promised, but I can hope. I will post a follow up after Sunday.


----------



## peter.h.cho

I live in Bucks County, PA Comcast, Central bucks. I requested two cable cards for the S3 and they have dispatch a tech to install. They sure are confused when you try to order it. First guy showed up with no cable card, dispatched for digital trouble shooting. I went down to the local office to pick up the card, and you can't pick it up. Tried to order it there and they didn't have the proper billing codes to schedule it and suggested I call the 800 number to schedule. They came and installed the cards. The cards are not decoding all hd channels, particularly the premium channels. The tech thinks its the cards, and rescheduled another visit. I then called the 800 number to reauthorize the cards, but the same problem. any one have the same issues?

Peter


----------



## Mike Farrington

peter.h.cho said:


> They came and installed the cards. The cards are not decoding all hd channels, particularly the premium channels. The tech thinks its the cards, and rescheduled another visit. I then called the 800 number to reauthorize the cards, but the same problem. any one have the same issues?


It is a very common problem. First, see if you get EMMs when they hit the card and ECMs when you sitting on an encrypted channel. If those are coming in fine, then check for "CP Auth Received". If you're not getting that, tell them to have a look at your rate codes. Make sure the CableCARDs are authorized for your digital and premiums. Make sure the box IS NOT enabled for PPV/VOD. Have them rehit the cards. Have them remove and readd your cards to your account to force an initialization hit (also called a superhit). If you go through all of that with a knowledgeable CSR and it still doesn't work, ask to have it escalated to one of the head end engineers.

Good luck. It could turn into a long battle. It took me almost 6 weeks to get it straightened out. See some of my previous posts in this thread.


----------



## sharding

I got a phone message from Comcast today, saying that they need me to call in so they can "update ID numbers found on my cable card" to "ensure continued access."

Have any of you received this message? If so, do you know exactly what they're doing and what information they need? Is it all stuff I can get from the menus, or do I need to physically pull the cards out? This setup has been working great, so I'm paranoid about changing anything...


----------



## Mike Farrington

sharding said:


> I got a phone message from Comcast today, saying that they need me to call in so they can "update ID numbers found on my cable card" to "ensure continued access."
> 
> Have any of you received this message? If so, do you know exactly what they're doing and what information they need? Is it all stuff I can get from the menus, or do I need to physically pull the cards out? This setup has been working great, so I'm paranoid about changing anything...


Comcast never paired your cards, and now they're scrambling to get every card paired. They hired a 3rd party call center to get everyone's CableCARD# and HostIDs in order to bind the cards to your S3. Its legit, just go with it.


----------



## 1283

sharding said:


> Is it all stuff I can get from the menus, or do I need to physically pull the cards out?


yes, no


----------



## sharding

Mike Farrington said:


> Comcast never paired your cards, and now they're scrambling to get every card paired. They hired a 3rd party call center to get everyone's CableCARD# and HostIDs in order to bind the cards to your S3. Its legit, just go with it.


Cool, thanks. I suppose that explains why I was able to move the cable cards from one TiVo to another and have them continue working seamlessly


----------



## BrianCT

Damn, I got excited reading Mike Farrington's post about calling Comcast and getting them to do a Superhit. I called and asked for a supervisor who turned out to be up in CC's. Anyway, he ran a superhit, but my EMM and ECM's on both cards are still zero's. I also asked about no VOD/PPV on the account, he confirmed it wasnt and confirmed the cards were good for digital/premium channels. I am stumped why after removing them last night (I know I know dumb move) that I cant get them back up. Truckroll on the 21st....too far away!


----------



## aaronwt

Mike Farrington said:


> Comcast never paired your cards, and now they're scrambling to get every card paired. They hired a 3rd party call center to get everyone's CableCARD# and HostIDs in order to bind the cards to your S3. Its legit, just go with it.


Does this have to do with the new pricing? Previously the Cable cards cost zero. Now the new price list shows "Dual Cable Cards for a non-Comcast DVR" is a $1.50 charge. So now they are going to get an extra $4.50 out of me. At least I'm locked into the programming monthly charge of $29.95 until the end of the year. At least I hope I am. It used to be $83.96 and is going up to $86.65. It's a sweet deal for me until the end of the year.


----------



## CrispyCritter

aaronwt said:


> Does this have to do with the new pricing? Previously the Cable cards cost zero. Now the new price list shows "Dual Cable Cards for a non-Comcast DVR" is a $1.50 charge.


Nothing to do with the new pricing. The new prices seem to be pretty much universal in Comcast-land; we have the same increase come March. We've had paired cablecard-host throughout.


----------



## mafoo

I bought my S3 in Sep. 06 and have been running fine w/ both cable cards installed until a couple weeks ago I lost all the non-local digital channels (ESPN/TNT/HBO/etc..). The local HD channels (NBC/CBS/PBS/etc..) work fine.

Comcast service rep came and re-installed new cards and tried for over an hour to get it working w/ someone over the phone. Their summary conclusion was that it's a "Tivo" problem. I've called supervisors and they claim to be working on it which I interpret "working on it" means putting forth the effort to say "working on it" each time I call.

Does anyone have a technical cookbook solution to this problem posted (I know it's not uncommon) so I can at least verify they've tried all avenues?


----------



## azitnay

I had essentially the same problem at first, but only on the second CableCARD. I had no luck getting it fixed over the phone, so someone came out. He ended up determining that the second card wasn't authorized for "digital plus". I was a bit distracted by our Super Bowl party at the time so I wasn't really able to watch or listen to anything technical he did or said.

Drew


----------



## jmr50

Follow-up on my situation: i made an appointment for a second truck roll after the first guy flaked on me. I asked the CSR to put into the job notes that I needed a Tivo Series 3 expert. The morning of the appointment, Comcast called me at home, and between the manager and the person at the head-end, we walked through removing, reinserting, and ultimately repairing both cards. About 4 hits per card later, I was up and in business. Good news all around - go Comcast!


----------



## rich_t

Well I thought it was too good to be true. 

Comcast tech arrived 2 minutes before beginning of scheduled time. He stated that he had set up two previous TIVOs. He said one was easy and the other did not work and the customer was mad. He brought three cards and we tried them all. After some time I found out that the TIVO was displaying a message about a firmware update. After some discussion about the cards we decided that he would return next weekend with new cards (in original packaging). The cards he was given did look a bit used. As some one else observed, they probably recycle non working cards in the hope that they will start working as if by magic. Thanks to this forum, I had low expectations. Now I just hope he can obtain the new cards for next weekend.


----------



## aaronwt

My six cards were used also. One even had a big dent in it. But they all worked once they input the proper info at the head end. So far they have all been working flawlessly for the last 5 or 6 weeks.


----------



## Gregor

Things have gotten considerably better in my Comcast area. When I first got my S3 in Sept, I had to go to the headend service center and talk the local tech manager into at least trying to make it work.

I had to replace my S3 under warranty and when I called today, they just had to set up a service call for a tech as they couldn't do it over the phone with a customer.

They'll be here on Wed, and I'll report back then.


----------



## rcr2

Oh my goodness. Techs left about an hour or so ago. Two came by - one to help out his buddy, who seemed to have it all in hand by himself, anyway.

For some reason, 'corporate' was all over my account to make sure everything went right. I think one of the execs that I sent the letters to actually may have read my letter.

Anyway, there were some hiccups with trying to get the first card authorized. Then they took everything off my account and restarted and we got both cards working. The second card wouldn't get the premiums, though.

And, then they noticed my two digital boxes on my other TV's had gone to 'bricks' (not activated).

They managed to sort out the two boxes and get them working, then the two cablecards went out completely.

A re-boot of the TiVo, though, and they were working. Dunno if it was the reboot, or all the activity that seemed to be going on at the head office - three people on two lines and lots of chatter.

It was about two hours, but a lot was waiting, especially when my two digital boxes went brick. But even though it was this guy's first or second TiVo install, it went fairly smoothly, and the techs were very nice and went above and beyond what they needed to do to make sure it went right.

I'm very happy with them. Now, I just have to make sure the billing goes right. Techs and install - a far cry from the rude and unhelpful people that I had to go through to get the cards in the first place.

From the errors and everything, though, I could totally see how someone would think it was the TiVo causing the problems and not the cards.


----------



## rcr2

Oh - and should I re-run guided setup now?


----------



## eingybear

I've been keeping tabs on this thread for a while now, trying to see how successful the Oakland, CA installs have been, and have only seen a couple.

I just placed an order for my Series 3 last night and am expecting it to arrive on Thursday. I called Comcast this morning and a very, very nice and knowledgeable CSR scheduled me for a Saturday morning truck roll. She even gave me the option to get it on Friday, but it was close to an prior appointment so I opted for Saturday.

I don't know if she didn't know about the updates to the CC prices yet or not, but she told me very explicitly that the two CCs will be free and that the truck roll will also be free. Since I'll be returning my crappy HD DVR, I'll be saving something like $9.95 for the rental fee. If I call later and cancel the HD package (since I'll most likely move to OTA for the HD content as most of the HD content I record is from network stations), I'll save another $5/month. This will bring my cable package price down to $47, reduced from $87 to about $62 earlier in the year via a very polite inquiry on the phone. (Basically, I just asked if I can somehow reduce my bill and they knocked $25 off right away.)

Yay! 

Now my fingers are crossed for a successful Comcast visit. I will report back later, especially with what I end up getting charged for the CCs. If I get charged $1.50 for the second one, I won't be upset. I hope I join the lucky ranks for whom the truck roll goes without a hitch. If not, at least I have great people to commiserate and share information with.


----------



## cherry ghost

I'm not sure if having 8.1 prior to install mattered or if it was a knowledgeable person on the other end of the phone, but my install this afternoon took 20 minutes with a tech. who had never installed CCs before. There's no reason Comcast shouldn't allow self-install on these.


----------



## Scott2323

I got the 8.1.1 update yesterday 2/19 and half of the Comcast Music Choice channels (in the 400's) work. Channels like 423(80's) and 422 (90's) are just a blank screen without any sound. So check your music channels to see if you guys have the same problem. I did check my mom's channels on her 6412 STB and ALL of them work on the Motorola box.

BTW I checked Con. Access screen on the CableCard menus and they are the same status that it was on 8.0.1c (State:Subscribed and Host Val.: Valid). Please post your results or PM me. 

THanks, 

Scott


----------



## Mike Farrington

Scott2323 said:


> I got the 8.1.1 update yesterday 2/19 and half of the Comcast Music Choice channels (in the 400's) work. Channels like 423(80's) and 422 (90's) are just a blank screen without any sound. So check your music channels to see if you guys have the same problem. I did check my mom's channels on her 6412 STB and ALL of them work on the Motorola box.
> 
> BTW I checked Con. Access screen on the CableCard menus and they are the same status that it was on 8.0.1c (State:Subscribed and Host Val.: Valid). Please post your results or PM me.
> 
> THanks,
> 
> Scott


Almost all of my MusicChoice channels come in just fine. My cable system has them in 401-458. I get everthing just fine except 450-458. Also, oddly, those stations have next to no guide info. All the other stations give a generic description, most of my missing ones have no description. Also, 450-458 all appear to be spanish language. I wonder if they are only available when you order the spanish package or something. But the channels don't show as being encrypted, so that's probably not the case. I think they have been orphaned on my system.


----------



## dswallow

Mike Farrington said:


> Almost all of my MusicChoice channels come in just fine. My cable system has them in 401-458. I get everthing just fine except 450-458. Also, oddly, those stations have next to no guide info. All the other stations give a generic description, most of my missing ones have no description. Also, 450-458 all appear to be spanish language. I wonder if they are only available when you order the spanish package or something. But the channels don't show as being encrypted, so that's probably not the case. I think they have been orphaned on my system.


According to the channel lineup in my area, those spanish music channels would only be part of the "Selecto" package, a tier that's purchased separately from anything else.


----------



## KevinG

KevinG said:


> Well, I guess my celebrating was a bit premature.
> 
> Sure, my dual cards continue to work just fine, but I just checked the status of my bill for the current month. Recall I was quoted around $10 for the 2 cable cards (with no real justification for how that $10 was broken down) Either way, that was acceptable...
> 
> We are on the "triple play" for $99/month, and there's some additional for the HD DVR which brings us to $120.98. Here's what my account looks like now:
> 
> Balance at Start of Last Billing Period	$120.98
> Payments	cr $120.98
> Comcast Package Services	$204.87
> Digital Voice Addl. Charges	$1.47
> Taxes, Surcharges & Fees	$4.61
> Total Currently Due:* $210.95
> 
> $204.87?! WTF?
> 
> I'm absolutely certain that when they try to fix this my cards will stop working...Monday is going to be fun. :-(
> 
> -Kevin


So, the bill finally arrived, and, as expected it was WAY more than I expected. It turns out that they had upgraded me (without my consent) from my $33 cable TV package (part of the triple play) to a $68.90 package called "Digital plus".

The cable cards are effectively free:
$7.95 A/O fee
-$8.40 credit for cable cards ($4.20 each) for not getting the guide or VOD
$5.00 HDTV Digital converter charge (since the cards can get HD that I didn't get before)

So, net-net, the cards cost me $4.55/month...but the new package is over $35 more per month!

To be fair, it has added HD Discovery, INHD, UHD, etc...all of the high def (non-premium) that isn't the local networks (which I received before, of course). But that seems like a hefty price for those few things, and I didn't ask for them!!!
What's even more interesting is that triple play offers a "Triple play preferred plus" which gets me all of that plus HBO, Showtime and Startz for only $30 more than my $33. So, more than $5 less per month for more channels...but, of course, they didn't upgrade me to that!

I called to complain...and here is the answer: "The dual cable card Tivos won't work unless you are subscribed to a digital package." Someone please kill me.


----------



## Mike Farrington

dswallow said:


> According to the channel lineup in my area, those spanish music channels would only be part of the "Selecto" package, a tier that's purchased separately from anything else.


Which makes sense, except I don't have encryption issues on those channels. In my area, it wouldn't surprise me if they just haven't bothered setting it up properly. I moved from one of the most ethnically diverse cities in Massachusetts to some sort or rural whiter-than-white farmland area on the MD/PA border. Sigh. I can't get any decent food around here. No good Lebanese, Italian, Mexican, Japanese or Indian place anywhere nearby. There's a so-so Chinese place, but that's about it. Can't even get pita bread in my grocery store!!


----------



## dswallow

Mike Farrington said:


> Which makes sense, except I don't have encryption issues on those channels. In my area, it wouldn't surprise me if they just haven't bothered setting it up properly. I moved from one of the most ethnically diverse cities in Massachusetts to some sort or rural whiter-than-white farmland area on the MD/PA border. Sigh. I can't get any decent food around here. No good Lebanese, Italian, Mexican, Japanese or Indian place anywhere nearby. There's a so-so Chinese place, but that's about it. Can't even get pita bread in my grocery store!!


It's not really uncommon for channels that should be encrypted to not be encrypted at times or even most of the time. It might just be that whiel you can tune the channels, your service level stops channel maps or guide info about those channels... I always hate training a new TiVo though -- for some reason they all go through a period where for a few days they record lots of Spanish language suggestions and then eventually I go through and remove every one of those from channels I receive.


----------



## dswallow

Finally.

The Comcast tech arrived at 9:40am and sat in his truck apparently filling out paperwork for about 4 or 5 minutes. While he was coming in, I explained the history and that this was to have him replace 2 CableCARDs not install 2 more. I showed him where it all was and he proceeded to actually do everything according to the instructions without even looking at the instructions. Then he's on the phone with the tech center and I can tell they're wanting him to do both cards at once from the way he's reacting and what he's saying. But he stood his ground and did one at a time, and everything worked.

He started doing this at 9:47am. Both cards were done and channels were tested at 10:04am.

If you're in Comcast/Monmouth County territory, you can specifically request David/Tech #233 to do your CableCARD install.

Naturally I now enter the waiting period to ensure nothing gets screwed up again, but at least things are promising this time.

Initial install: 1/18
First CableCARD install: 1/22
Internet died: 1/22
Phone died: 1/22
CableCARDs didn't work: 1/22
Date I got fed up trying to get internet and phone fixed and sent fax to Comcast HQ: 1/29 4:30pm
Date internet got fixed: 1/29 just before midnight
Date phone got fixed: 2/5
Date internet stopped working reliably/intermittent high packet loss: 2/16
Date internet got fixed: 2/20
Date CableCARDs got reinstalled/fixed: 2/21

I've been really patient. I really have. It's taken just over one month to get to this point. I'll of course have to sort out billing once I receive my first bill, but at least I now have a contact who's worked with me ever since the fax I sent to Comcast to get things straightened out so I'm not particularly worried about that part.

Now we wait a week or so and then I can cancel DirecTV if everything remains working in the meantime. And then I'll probably get a second Series3 going.


----------



## synch22

I am getting my Tivo tomorrow, and Comcast is telling me in Seattle I dont need a truck roll for cable card hookup? Is he correct, I think he is trying to get me to keep the HD DVR... he says i can bring in the hd dvr and pick up the cable cards. They have it figured out in Seattle he claims.

Also I want to try the system out before I attempt to transfer lifetime, I have 7 days correct? Thanks


----------



## Gregor

synch22 said:


> I am getting my Tivo tomorrow, and Comcast is telling me in Seattle I dont need a truck roll for cable card hookup? Is he correct, I think he is trying to get me to keep the HD DVR... he says i can bring in the hd dvr and pick up the cable cards. They have it figured out in Seattle he claims.
> 
> Also I want to try the system out before I attempt to transfer lifetime, I have 7 days correct? Thanks


Yes you have 7 days to try it out, great if they will do all the cable card numbers over the phone.


----------



## Gregor

Comcast showed up today, on time. The installer spent some time outside checking signal levels.

Unfortunately he sat on hold for nearly 1/2 hour waiting for a rep to setup the first card. Right after he set it up the conditional access system went down and he was unable to give them the 2nd set. HBO was out on the first card, but I got all the other channels. He promised to call in the 2nd set later, and when I got home card #2 was working, but with no HBO.

I'll give it a chance to settle and call in the morning if HBO isn't there it's still working on the set top box, the installer thought it might have been due to the conditional access being down.


----------



## drew00001

synch22 said:


> I am getting my Tivo tomorrow, and Comcast is telling me in Seattle I dont need a truck roll for cable card hookup? Is he correct, I think he is trying to get me to keep the HD DVR... he says i can bring in the hd dvr and pick up the cable cards. They have it figured out in Seattle he claims.
> 
> Also I want to try the system out before I attempt to transfer lifetime, I have 7 days correct? Thanks


My understanding is that it all depends on the intelligence and/or ability of the CS when you pickup the cards. I picked up my first two cards from Redmond, WA. Both worked perfectly w/out a roll. Soon thereafter, I had to get new cablecards when I switched accounts. This time, the cablecards did not immediately work, and the phone CS ordered a truck roll. The truck driver told me that it was possible to fix this without a roll.


----------



## Gregor

drew00001 said:


> My understanding is that it all depends on the intelligence and/or ability of the CS when you pickup the cards. I picked up my first two cards from Redmond, WA. Both worked perfectly w/out a roll. Soon thereafter, I had to get new cablecards when I switched accounts. This time, the cablecards did not immediately work, and the phone CS ordered a truck roll. The truck driver told me that it was possible to fix this without a roll.


It sure is. I had to replace my Tivo under warranty and all the tech did was phone the numbers in. They don't need a tech to read numbers off a screen and repeat them over the phone, but it's their dime. I wasn't being charged for the re-install and I was pretty sure I'd have to pay for it.


----------



## synch22

I tried for 3 cablecards, 1 for TV 2 for the TIVO they said thats a no go. So what if I dont want to use the Tivo interface and use TV can I still do that?


----------



## dswallow

synch22 said:


> I tried for 3 cablecards, 1 for TV 2 for the TIVO they said thats a no go. So what if I dont want to use the Tivo interface and use TV can I still do that?


There should be no reason why they'd not give you all the CableCARDs you need for your equipment -- except maybe just that they're in short supply right now so you may not actually be able to get them, but not for any reason except there's none to be gotten at the time you're asking.


----------



## synch22

dswallow said:


> There should be no reason why they'd not give you all the CableCARDs you need for your equipment -- except maybe just that they're in short supply right now so you may not actually be able to get them, but not for any reason except there's none to be gotten at the time you're asking.


Yeah I will try later. The CS guy gave me the "Wow how much did the S3 cost you? Our HD DVR does the same thing". I told him I know and please dont mention the price to me, I want TIVO. So he had me scheduled for a rollout and they were bringing a HDDVR. I tried to cancel and have the Tech bring cable cards. He said it was a no go with that time slot. Lol, they are hooking up the HD DVR they want to see if I get swayed. I have to go to comcast and do self install if I do the Tivo because I refuse to wait around on a weekday.


----------



## KevinG

Sorry if this is the wrong thread to post on, but I know the Comcast people are in here... 

Watched Heroes last night recorded on Monday. There were a few spots where the pixelization and audio dropouts got so bad that it was unwatchable. 8.1 is on the machine now, but wasn't when this was recorded. Anyone else experience the same thing? I'm in S. Jersey (Garden State Comcast).

There is some chance that this also recorded on my SA8300, so I'll check that tonight to see if it was in the signal, or is a cablecard/tivo problem. The only other thought I had was bad sectors on the Hard Drive that had not been mapped out yet. Possible?

-Kevin


----------



## rcr2

Kevin G:

There isn't any reason to have Cable Cards unless you need the encripted channels, which you can only get on the Digital Plus package. Unless you just want dual-tuner functionality for the channels up to 23, plus the local HD channels. But the S3 seems to be a bit of overkill for just that.


----------



## dswallow

rcr2 said:


> Kevin G:
> 
> There isn't any reason to have Cable Cards unless you need the encripted channels, which you can only get on the Digital Plus package. Unless you just want dual-tuner functionality for the channels up to 23, plus the local HD channels. But the S3 seems to be a bit of overkill for just that.


There is plenty of reason, unfortunately. Principally digital channel mapping issues which can't be resolved without the CableCARD, at least as cable companies are apparently (not) providing PSIP data at the moment. Though technically without a digital package I suppose you should not be entitled to the digitally transmitted channels that are simulcasts of the analog ones which don't require a "digital" package.


----------



## LooseWiring

Joules and I looked at our bill today for the next month and we are now being charged $6.95 for "HDTV Add'l Outlet(s)" after having 2 CableCards installed into our Series 3.

We were not told of this prior to our ordering. We only have 1 HDTV.

I called Comcast and complained that the charge is completely unreasonable considering it is just a multi-card device and not an "Add'l Outlet(s)"

We do have two items on the bill for "Cable Card Tracking" but they are listed as ".00" under charges.

Is this right/legal? Has anyone succesfully fought this before? I have spoken with 2 CSR's and a supervisor and the only action I am getting is the supervisor promising to look into this.

TIA


----------



## aaronwt

synch22 said:


> I tried for 3 cablecards, 1 for TV 2 for the TIVO they said thats a no go. So what if I dont want to use the Tivo interface and use TV can I still do that?


You should be able to get as many cable cards as you need for each cc device from Comcast. I have six cablecards for my S3 boxes. I don't have any for my Tvs though, but I could have if I wanted them.


----------



## azitnay

LooseWiring said:


> Joules and I looked at our bill today for the next month and we are now being charged $6.95 for "HDTV Add'l Outlet(s)" after having 2 CableCards installed into our Series 3.
> 
> We were not told of this prior to our ordering. We only have 1 HDTV.
> 
> I called Comcast and complained that the charge is completely unreasonable considering it is just a multi-card device and not an "Add'l Outlet(s)"
> 
> We do have two items on the bill for "Cable Card Tracking" but they are listed as ".00" under charges.
> 
> Is this right/legal? Has anyone succesfully fought this before? I have spoken with 2 CSR's and a supervisor and the only action I am getting is the supervisor promising to look into this.
> 
> TIA


Comcast's new FAQ entry (http://www.comcast.com/Customers/FAQ/FaqDetails.ashx?Id=2651) is pretty clear on this in my opinion:



> There is no charge for the first CableCARD that you use as it is already included in the primary outlet fee. If you have a multi-card device on the same outlet (i.e. TiVo Series 3 or two Digital Cable Tuners connected to the same personal computer), you will be charged an additional regulated fee of up to $1.91 for the second CableCARD.


Since they make it pretty clear that two CableCARDs in a single Series3 is considered a single outlet, I see no way that they can justify charging an additional outlet fee for a Series3 any more.

So, as long as you don't have any other CableCARDs or cable boxes around, I'd keep complaining, and reference their FAQ.

Drew


----------



## KevinG

dswallow said:


> There is plenty of reason, unfortunately. Principally digital channel mapping issues which can't be resolved without the CableCARD, at least as cable companies are apparently (not) providing PSIP data at the moment. Though technically without a digital package I suppose you should not be entitled to the digitally transmitted channels that are simulcasts of the analog ones which don't require a "digital" package.


Yeah, ultimately it was all about being able to Tivo the HD locals for me...I do get them OTA pretty well, but I didn't want to have to worry about bad weather, etc. weakening the signal. So, the cable cards were required... I really don't need the digital simulcast stuff, but I guess I don't have a choice!

Anyway, they are going to put me into the $129.99 triple play package. That includes HBO (which I would get for the Sopranos when it comes back anyway), Showtime, and Starz. I still think this information should have been offered when I inquired about the cost of cable cards.


----------



## LooseWiring

azitnay said:


> Comcast's new FAQ entry (http://www.comcast.com/Customers/FAQ/FaqDetails.ashx?Id=2651) is pretty clear on this in my opinion:
> 
> Since they make it pretty clear that two CableCARDs in a single Series3 is considered a single outlet, I see no way that they can justify charging an additional outlet fee for a Series3 any more.
> 
> So, as long as you don't have any other CableCARDs or cable boxes around, I'd keep complaining, and reference their FAQ.
> 
> Drew


I quoted this same FAQ to them. They are denying that's how it works.


----------



## Warlord46

LooseWiring said:


> Joules and I looked at our bill today for the next month and we are now being charged $6.95 for "HDTV Add'l Outlet(s)" after having 2 CableCards installed into our Series 3.
> 
> ...
> 
> Is this right/legal? ...
> TIA


See my post in message 1579 [correction - post 1578 on page 53}. I too live in Miami, and have complained to the local county complaint office (305-375-4222). They say that the County does not control rates, Comcast can charge anything it wants. All the County does is limit their rate increases to once a year. The County has no control over the fact that our local Comcast is trying to make use of cable cards prohibitively expensive as compared to their own set-top boxes. I sent a complaint to the FCC, and they kicked it back and told me to complain to local authorities.

It appears our choices are to pay all the exorbitant charges, mothball our S3s and rent Comcast boxes, or mothball our S3s and go satellite. If I have to mothball my S3s, I'm certainly not staying with Comcast.


----------



## Warlord46

azitnay said:


> Comcast's new FAQ entry (http://www.comcast.com/Customers/FAQ/FaqDetails.ashx?Id=2651) is pretty clear on this in my opinion:


Unfortunately, there is a disclaimer at the bottom of that page that allows local Comcast subsidiaries to ignore it. And in Miami, Florida, they do.


----------



## Mike Farrington

Warlord46 said:


> See my post in message 1579. I too live in Miami, and have complained to the local county complaint office (305-375-4222). They say that the County does not control rates, Comcast can charge anything it wants. All the County does is limit their rate increases to once a year. The County has no control over the fact that our local Comcast is trying to make use of cable cards prohibitively expensive as compared to their own set-top boxes. I sent a complaint to the FCC, and they kicked it back and told me to complain to local authorities.
> 
> It appears our choices are to pay all the exorbitant charges, mothball our S3s and rent Comcast boxes, or mothball our S3s and go satellite. If I have to mothball my S3s, I'm certainly not staying with Comcast.


If you're getting bounced back between the FCC and local comission, perhaps you could fire off a letter to the FTC, your local AG, or whatever the local equivilant to the FTC is (some sort of ombudsman?)

Does Comcast national have some sort of consumer ombudsman? Someone who can set your local chain straight if need be?


----------



## pl1

Warlord46 said:


> It appears our choices are to pay all the exorbitant charges, mothball our S3s and rent Comcast boxes, or mothball our S3s and go satellite. If I have to mothball my S3s, I'm certainly not staying with Comcast.


I'm not disagreeing with your sentiments WRT the A/O charges for one device, but realistically, they are NOT charging an exorbinant fee for the cableCARDs over the digital STB.

Here, in the Boston area, they are currently charging $0.00 for the first card and $1.50/mo. for the second card in the same box. Then they are charging $3.51 for ONE additional outlet (A/O) if you have premium services like HBO. So, they are charging $5.01/mo. for a dual tuner device vs. $5.00/mo for their single digital STB w/remote.

(That is the current pricing structure on their pricing sheet, although, I was charged $0.00 for both cards this month and just $2.75 for 1 A/O, their old rate. They did not follow their pricing increase, not that I'm complaining mind you.)


----------



## Joanrobins

joelmoses said:


> Here in Nashville, I guess it's done a little differently than most of the postings I've read in this thread. Instead of calling to have them come out and install, the local Comcast reps tell you to go pick up a pair of CableCards at the service shop and _install them yourself_. We did that yesterday without much trouble.
> 
> We called 1-800-COMCAST and explained the situation and, after the first guy immediately transferred us to Home Networking (who had no clue what we were talking about), we got someone who was able to help. He hit one card at a time for us, and -- all channels are present with both cards subscribed. Took maybe 5 minutes once I got directed to the right guy.
> 
> I gotta say, that was surprisingly easy compared to some of the difficulties I've heard people have with the process in this thread.


Hi Joelmoses,

I'm supposed to go down and get my two cards next week. When I go through the self-install, who should I ask for a 1-800-comcast? It would be nice to "get the right guy" right off the bat!

Joan


----------



## dswallow

My Comcast contact called me this morning to check up on everything and make sure it all was still working. He also said they'd be giving me a credit for one month's service of $189 for all the trouble. I did receive my first bill this week and hadn't really managed to decipher yet exactly what I'm being charged for (all the partial month breakdowns and cryptic descriptions make it a bit difficult)... gonna look more closely at it tonight, I guess. Though having been told it was about $187 (+taxes), it's about where I expected it'd be for 2 HD DVR's plus 2 CableCARDs plus modem rental and my $159.99 Triple Play Platinum package.


----------



## Brainiac 5

pl1 said:


> I'm not disagreeing with your sentiments WRT the A/O charges for one device, but realistically, they are NOT charging an exorbinant fee for the cableCARDs over the digital STB.
> 
> Here, in the Boston area, they are currently charging $0.00 for the first card and $1.50/mo. for the second card in the same box. Then they are charging $3.51 for ONE additional outlet (A/O) if you have premium services like HBO. So, they are charging $5.01/mo. for a dual tuner device vs. $5.00/mo for their single digital STB w/remote.


Realistically they _are_ charging exorbitant fees in some areas, just apparently not Boston. Warlord46 is being charged "$5.00 for HD service and $6.95 additional outlet for EACH cable card." So the same thing that costs you $5.01, costs Warlord46 $23.90.


----------



## pl1

Brainiac 5 said:


> Realistically they _are_ charging exorbitant fees in some areas, just apparently not Boston. Warlord46 is being charged "$5.00 for HD service and $6.95 additional outlet for EACH cable card." So the same thing that costs you $5.01, costs Warlord46 $23.90.


Right. I guess I missed the part where the discussion went from Loosewiring's charges to Warlord46's charges. I was referring to the reply to Loosewiring where Warlord46 said the OP charges were exhorbinant. Whatever. The fact is, Comcast is all over the place. Nothing new there.


----------



## jcddc

Back in October when I had two cablecards installed in my TiVo, Comcast started charging me $10 a month for two HDTV converters ($5 each). I called then to complain about this, and was told by a customer service agent that this charge was necessary, and that I would lose HD service if they dropped it.

Yesterday, with my bill, Comcast sent a new pricing list. One line was "Two cablecards in a non-Comcast HD DVR: no charge currently, $1.50 per month in March."

I called Comcast again to ask about the $10 charge. This time, the customer service agent voluntary removed the charge, back to October.

(One of you also wrote me privately today to tell me about this, too).

So I guess the moral is to watch your bill and talk to more than one agent if you think you're in the right.


----------



## bbock727

jcddc can u tell us who you talked to and exactly what you said so we can do the same. We really all need to find one person at comcast who knows what they are doing w/ billing and all speak to the same person


----------



## jcddc

I don't know whom I spoke with. But pricing policies seem to differ by jurisdiction, so I'm not sure my experience is useful for people outside of Washington DC.


----------



## mafoo

Just to follow up, in case anyone else has this problem. I had the symptom of losing the encrypted channels such as espn/hbo/etc.. while unencrypted hd channels (nbc/cbs/etc..) worked fine.

After blaming the cable cards I actually found it was my HDMI connection to my TV. I think Comcast must have changed encryption, and as Tivo is supposed to do, it re-encrypts incoming encrypted channels using HDCP over HDMI to the TV. It fouled up the TV on this change. After unplugging TV and re-booting TV, the encrypted channels worked fine.

Word to the wise. Debug your Tivo and Cablecard installation using an ANALOG (component/composite) connection to the TV and THEN switch over to HDMI.


----------



## pl1

mafoo said:


> I think Comcast must have changed encryption, and as Tivo is supposed to do, it re-encrypts incoming encrypted channels using HDCP over HDMI to the TV. It fouled up the TV on this change. After unplugging TV and re-booting TV, the encrypted channels worked fine.


Now I'm really thinking they did. I noticed one of my cards went from 00X00 to 00X02. Not what we want, of course. But this may explain why I had a gray screen on one of my HBO channels when I turned on my TV. I see we are both in the same neighborhood.


----------



## BrianCT

Unplugging the TV etc did nothing....my ECM and EMM counts are still 0 on both cards.....damn Comcast.


----------



## hiddentrout

A bit cross-posted here , but I've realized this is a better place to post.

I can't imagine reading all 2200+ posts, so I'm hoping someone who's followed this thread (or knows what the heck is going on) can point me in the right direction.

A buddy had the CCs installed in his S3 yesterday. I went over to help him get it setup in his "main" room (it had been connected in a bedroom for ease of access to the cable outlet for the installer).

Here's the thing (he's a NorCal Comcast customer).

All SD channels appear to be fine.
Almost all HD channels weren't working.

INHD = blank screen
DiscoveryHD = blank screen
MUHD = blank screen
UHD = blank screen
TNTHD = blank screen
ESPNHD = blank screen
ESPN2HD = blank screen

Now his FSNHD and HDSE channels were not broadcasting content, but both had an HD "filler" loop (on FSNHD it was the FSN logo rotating in HD) which *DID* display fine.

The local PBS affiliate had their HD channel being received.

The handful of local stations were broadcasting and being received, but as we were there from 5:45 - 7:30ish, they were not broadcasting the network HD so I don't know if that would be displayed or not. I think it's unlikely.

This was incredibly odd and frustrating, and ultimately he just re-connected his 6412 which works fine.

He's ready to toss the S3, but I told him to give me a few days and I might be able to sort the issue, as I'm certain he's not the first guy to have this issue. 

Can someone point me in the right direction..?


----------



## Jobius

I got my CableCards yesterday in San Francisco. It sounded like a busy day at Comcast. The installer spent a lot of time waiting for the central office to respond to his requests on his Nextel walkie-talkie thing, but they eventually took down all the numbers and got the first card activated. The second card wasn't responding, and the installer didn't have a spare. (He apologized for this, saying that "they" wouldn't give installers spares.)

When I got back from the office last night, both cards were working. I guess the activation "hit" for the second card was just stuck in some queue for a while. HD is looking beautiful on my 37" Westy LCD now!


----------



## CrispyCritter

hiddentrout said:


> He's ready to toss the S3, but I told him to give me a few days and I might be able to sort the issue, as I'm certain he's not the first guy to have this issue.
> 
> Can someone point me in the right direction..?


It sounds like a standard "cablecard has lost its provisioning" problem that Comcast needs to fix. Might just be a goofup on Comcast's end or it might also happen if the cablecards got removed from the S3 during its move.

You might try unplugging the S3 for a bit and then seeing if the cablecards can re-establish a proper connection with the head end when they get powered up again, but I would be surprised if that worked. I think you'll have to call Comcast.


----------



## DeathRider

hiddentrout said:


> INHD = blank screen
> DiscoveryHD = blank screen
> MUHD = blank screen
> UHD = blank screen
> TNTHD = blank screen
> ESPNHD = blank screen
> ESPN2HD = blank screen
> 
> Can someone point me in the right direction..?


Not all channels are encrypted. Most likely, these channels are and the cabble cards don't have the authorization/key to allow viewing.

He may have to get the cards rehit/authorization signal. May require another truck "rollout". It is possible his account hasn't been configured at the headend [comcast].


----------



## hiddentrout

Thanks folks.


----------



## Strotti

2 hrs on the phone /w Comcast and still not OK !

I have / they charged me now 

Limited Basic $ 16.00
Digital Plus $ 14.95 
Cinemax $13.50

1 Regular Digital Box / $ 0
1 HD Digital Box / $ 6.95
2 CableCards / each $5 ($10) 

HD Service !!! $15 for the two cable cards and sure the HD Box 

They promised me to gave me $10 credit for the CableCards. 
We will see. 

Meanwhile my CINEMAX HD isn't working ... 

I also asked about the CODE for 2 CABLECARDS for NON COMCAST DVR. They never heared about it. 

WHAT kind of people are working at Comcast .. if you asked .. do youknow what a TIVO is ? NO ! I heared about it. That's all ! 

WOW      

-------------

Total : $ 66.40

My last BILL was $ 87.48 they charged me $20 for HD and $20.68 for equitment.


----------



## docjohnboy

Hey guys. First of all I want to say thank you to everyone who has posted about their experiences. I couldn't have gotten through my install without this community. Just thought I'd post my experience. 

I went to a Comcast payment center the other day to see if I could just pick up the cable cards. They didn't have any so I just scheduled the truck roll there. I got my TiVo from Amazon at work today and had a friend wait at home for the comcast guy. When he got there he wanted to know where the box was. He got on the phone with me and said it's not recommended that they leave the cards, then I asked him to anyway and he said he couldn't. Then he called dispatch and got the OK and registered the cards on my account and left them with my friend. (bullet dodged)

When I got home, I activated the TiVo and started the guided setup. Got to the CableCARD setup and put the first card in slot 1. Called comcast when the MMI screen popped up and they sent an initilization hit. I didn't know to wait for the 161-4 error and started the channel test. It looked fine at first glance so I did the same with the second card. It wasn't until I finished the setup that I saw the issue with the higher number channels and the non-local HD channels.

After reading through posts on here I started over and this is the sequence I found that worked perfect with both cards.

1. Restart TiVo
2. Get to the Cable Card screen
3. Insert first card
4. Wait for MMI screen, just clear it when it comes up
5. Go to comcast online chat and have them send an initialize hit to the card (giving them the serial)
6. Wait for the 161-4 error, hit select
7. Do a channel test, check a low SD channel and a high HD channel.
8. Check the Conditional Access screen, should say Auth: SUBSCRIBED
9. Done with Card 1, Insert Card 2 and repeat 4-8

Again thank you all. Hopefully this can help someone else.

-John


----------



## rtm242

Strotti said:


> I have / they charged me now (snip) WHAT kind of people are working at Comcast .. if you asked .. do youknow what a TIVO is ? NO ! I heared about it. That's all !


Too bad for that experience... not all Comcast offices are the same it seems. I was "the first person" in our area to set this up back when the S3 launched and had a hiccup (not waiting for the error), but got it installed within an hour or so on the phone.

My current bill (Comcast in Bellevue,WA area with 2 cable cards and no set top box):

$15.99 Digital Plus Package 
- $4.00 Service Discount
$13.15 Limited Cable
$36.10 Expanded Cable
$31.98 HBO and STARZ!
- $19.99 Service Discount
$42.95 Broadband
$5.54 Misc taxes/fees
------------------
$121.72 total

Its not as cheap as I'd like, but it gets me fast internet and a lot of channels.


----------



## mooneydriver

My S3 arrived yesterday, and I called Comcast to request CableCards. The call center lady figured out it was for a TiVo, so no explanation was necessary. Then I asked whether I can do a self-install. She says "yeah, sure, you can go ahead and pick up the cards from your local Comcast office." I say, "are you sure?" She says, "yeah, definitely. No need for an appointment." 

So, I am skeptical, but I drive over to the local Comcast office in Mountain View anyway. After all, I probably know more about the installation process than the Comcast tech does (thanks to this thread), and I'd save time and money and make the S3 fully-functional right away. Alas, as you might guess, the lady at the Comcast office says that I was misinformed and that they do not carry CableCards for self install. I was disappointed, obviously, but not at all surprised. She says that they should not have given me false information, takes notes, and waives the truck roll charge. She also quotes me a total cost of $1.50 for the two cards (even though I will be holding on the the 6412 DVR for a few more weeks, and I'm likely to be slapped with a second outlet charge for that time period). 

Anyway, the appointment is for next Friday, and the saga will continue ... In the meantime, I hope the S3 will upgrade itself to 8.1!

EDIT: Update -- I just turned the TiVo on and found that it already upgraded itself to 8.1! Cool ...


----------



## SystemJinx

Comcast services really vary from state to state. Here in Washington, I was able to pick up the cable cards for self installation and I had my S3 Tivo up and running within a couple of hours. It would have been sooner, but the office is about 90 minutes from my house.


----------



## pl1

mooneydriver said:


> She also quotes me a total cost of $1.50 for the two cards (even though I will be holding on the the 6412 DVR for a few more weeks, and I'm likely to be slapped with a second outlet charge for that time period).


When I kept my box, they charged me two A/O fees, one for each cableCARD. They called the STB my first outlet (included for free), then my second and third outlets were the two cableCARDS. When I returned my HD box, I got back $10/mo and $2.75/mo A/O fee. (As we all know, this is region specific, but that was how they charged me, and no budging from multiple CSR's.)


----------



## synch22

3+ Hours later success on a self install....Whoa Nelly.

Jeez, the first time around the cards were accessing info blue screen the whole time, after the first comcast lady assured me they were initialized and I would be fine. So i waited and waited, worried about the Tivo "do not remove cable cards".

Well time went by and then i took them out and the blue screen went away. I called back comcast one more time followed docjohnboy's directions. Guy was very nice and took his time. Inserted first card, gave him info. Waited, blue screen came up for 3 minutes, then tested, success. Card 2 took a few tried and I removed the card and we went from step 1 again. Card 2 showed (no channels available several times). I backed out went to live tv....went to cable card settings and tested channels on both and suddenly card 2 worked. 

Thanks to this forum, and the picture is stunning. Now the cable card in my LCD is not receiving all the channels, darn Sharp Aquos. Tivo is getting all that I know of right now just fine.


----------



## wooglin

I just had Comcast come to install my Cable Cards for my Series 3. I am in Pittsburgh and the technician had no problems. The only issue was that the tech he called in to had no idea how to activate them and entered the wrong numbers. After switching to another tech, all went smoothly. The first 2 cards worked fine and I can view all pay channels.

I was told when ordering the cards that I would have no installation fee, but need to pay $3.99/per card per month. I am going to try to argue this one with them. 

Good luck everyone, hope your installation goes as smoothly as mine did.


----------



## cd1940

San Francisco. I called the 877 number on my bill and asked to upgrade from Standard Definition (just coax) to 2 tuner cards and HD. The first card was free and the second card is $1.50 per month. There was no charge for HD. The rep said HD was now included in the card and that it used to cost $5.00 per month. So now I pay about $3.00 less per month - 53.00 (Digital Silver) versus 56.00 (basic extended SD).

Note when the tech came to the house to install the cards one of the cards was not initialized so he had to go back to the office and get a new one.


----------



## bbock727

cd1940 said:


> San Francisco. I called the 877 number on my bill and asked to upgrade from Standard Definition (just coax) to 2 tuner cards and HD. The first card was free and the second card is $1.50 per month. There was no charge for HD. The rep said HD was now included in the card and that it used to cost $5.00 per month. So now I pay about $3.00 less per month - 53.00 (Digital Silver) versus 56.00 (basic extended SD).
> 
> Note when the tech came to the house to install the cards one of the cards was not initialized so he had to go back to the office and get a new one.


Damn, thats a great price quote. Any idea who you spoke to? I would assume you kept that information unless they ended up charging you something different?

I believe he misquoted you tho, since you didnt have HD before and now you do, so that would be 5$ per month. The HD that he is saying is now included in the card would probably be the extra 5$ per card that some of us are being charged.

Hopefully you have his name and number. Id appreciate it b/c I have the $5 per card quote, on top of my standard $5 HD


----------



## 1283

In the San Francisco Bay Area, the "$5 HD fee" is for the HD set top box rental only. There is no such thing as "HD service fee".


----------



## Warlord46

Mike Farrington said:


> Does Comcast national have some sort of consumer ombudsman? Someone who can set your local chain straight if need be?


When I was fighting these exessive charges (see post 1578 on page 53), I called Comcast's national office in Philly long distance (you can get the local number by calling 411) and spoke to a customer service rep who agreed I was getting a raw deal. But then that rep later called me back to say the charges were all correct after all. Frankly, I was surprised that the national office responded at all to consumer calls.

If there is anyone going to be "set straight," it is the other Comcast subs around the country charging less. The Comcast corporate strategy for quashing S3s could not be more clear. It's only a matter of time before Comcast standardizes on the higher rates being charged in Miami and other places.


----------



## Warlord46

pl1 said:


> I'm not disagreeing with your sentiments WRT the A/O charges for one device, but realistically, they are NOT charging an exorbinant fee for the cableCARDs over the digital STB.
> 
> Here, in the Boston area, ...


You are indeed fortunate to be living in an area where Comcast is not gouging its customers. You would have a completely different take if you were being billed Miami rates. See my post 1578 on page 53 to get an idea what's in store when Comcast standardizes its rates around the country. It's only a matter of time.


----------



## MikeCG

synch22 said:


> 3+ Hours later success on a self install....Whoa Nelly.
> 
> Jeez, the first time around the cards were accessing info blue screen the whole time, after the first comcast lady assured me they were initialized and I would be fine. So i waited and waited, worried about the Tivo "do not remove cable cards".
> 
> Well time went by and then i took them out and the blue screen went away. I called back comcast one more time followed docjohnboy's directions. Guy was very nice and took his time. Inserted first card, gave him info. Waited, blue screen came up for 3 minutes, then tested, success. Card 2 took a few tried and I removed the card and we went from step 1 again. Card 2 showed (no channels available several times). I backed out went to live tv....went to cable card settings and tested channels on both and suddenly card 2 worked.
> 
> Thanks to this forum, and the picture is stunning. Now the cable card in my LCD is not receiving all the channels, darn Sharp Aquos. Tivo is getting all that I know of right now just fine.


When I call Comcast (Chicago area) I get agents who don't know what they are talking about and all they will do is send a truck. When you say the Guy "took his time," what did he do, or what did you (or what can I) ask him to do?


----------



## pl1

Warlord46 said:


> If there is anyone going to be "set straight," it is the other Comcast subs around the country charging less. The Comcast corporate strategy for quashing S3s could not be more clear. It's only a matter of time before Comcast standardizes on the higher rates being charged in Miami and other places.


Supply and demand, my friend, supply and demand. If they price themselves too high, there will be a backlash. Many people will be able to dump cable altogether as OTA broadcasts for local channels are excellent for a lot of people. Plus, there is the phone company's arrival into the bundle world. So, if Comcast does what you suggest, they will shoot themselves in the foot.


----------



## Warlord46

pl1 said:


> So, if Comcast does what you suggest, they will shoot themselves in the foot.


We can only hope, but I doubt it. All I have to do is mothball my S3s, go back to Comcast's own DVRs, and the exorbitant charges disappear. They remind me of that every time I speak with them, and I in turn remind them that their equipment is junk by comparison to my S3s. Comcast's strategy to price cable cards and S3s out of business does not affect its much larger customer base that is happy renting its DVRs instead. I don't see this strategy as hurting their business at all - in fact, making S3s non-competitive with their DVRs will help their bottom line by steering people to use their equipment and preventing S3s from becoming more popular.

OTA provides a minimal number of stations, and S3s do not work with satellite. Therefore, both options are unsatisfactory. For me, the only options are to pay whatever Comcast wants to charge for cable cards, or else ditch my S3s. I can afford the extra cost, so I pay it anyway for the privilege of using S3s. If they double their rates for cable cards - and what's to stop them? - they may at some point make me give up my S3s. But in that case, I'm going to satellite. I will never give in to their demands upon me to use their DVR equipment.

In the meantime, they are making good money off me. They know I'll switch to better technology when it becomes available years from now, and that I'll stick with them if it's not. From Comcast's standpoint, the price gouging may therefore be right on target, and harmless to their feet.


----------



## Sevenfeet

Warlord46,

Miami unfortunately is not the only city charging obscene prices for cablecards. Nashville has the exact same $6.95 per card charge. I am furious and I'm not alone. This has been a brisk topic of discussion on the AVSForum's Nashville Comcast thread. I'm in the process now of raising hell about this locally, but I have to wonder if it's a local policy or a part of a long term strategy. The FCC has mandated that cable companies must introduce cable boxes that use cable cards (multistream) by this summer, so the excuse that its a technologyt that few use and costs more to them will be moot.


----------



## Warlord46

Sevenfeet said:


> Nashville has the exact same $6.95 per card charge.


And in Miami, you can add $5.00 per cable card for HD service, for a total of $11.95 per card. Can Nashville top that? I'm paying $11.95 for each of 5 of my cable cards, except for one which I don't have to pay the $6.95 as it's "free" with my digital service. They say this is the proper charge for the "services" I am receiving, but their rental fee for their own DVR that also provides dual-tuner HD capability, for less than the charge for 2 cable cards, despite the obvious expense of supporting the box, exposes that claim for what it is.

The FCC's rulemaking has been very slow, but starting in July, settop boxes must be manufactured to use cable cards. I doubt Comcast will be required to ditch their old equipment, and expect them to drag out the effects of the new rule for as long as possible, and to use the intervening time to continue to fight the rule and come up with new strategies to defeat its purpose.

This is the fight for the breakup of AT&T all over again, and for the same reasons. Customers will get gouged so long as monopolies are able to corner the technology and charge for the equipment to access it as they see fit. The difference in the price for phone equipment and service since the 70s is astonishing, and it would not have happened if AT&T remained in control of it all.

We've had people on this forum try to defend Comcast's policies, but I suspect they were all Comcast employees or shareholders. I think Comcast's policies are transparently anti-consumer and pro-monopoly, and so long as that is allowed by the FCC, you cannot expect them to act in any other way.


----------



## Corran Horn

MikeCG said:


> When I call Comcast (Chicago area) I get agents who don't know what they are talking about and all they will do is send a truck. When you say the Guy "took his time," what did he do, or what did you (or what can I) ask him to do?


Do you have cards? What's your issue? I can pass along my Chicago-area customer contact who knows exactly what to do.


----------



## hiker

Warlord46,
That's outrageous. Have you tried contacting corporate to get your charges reduced. Details here.


----------



## pl1

Warlord46 said:


> The FCC's rulemaking has been very slow, but starting in July, settop boxes must be manufactured to use cable cards. I doubt Comcast will be required to ditch their old equipment, and expect them to drag out the effects of the new rule for as long as possible, and to use the intervening time to continue to fight the rule and come up with new strategies to defeat its purpose.


I do believe they lost a request to extend that deadline, so the FCC may be holding them to it. http://arstechnica.com/news.ars/post/20070111-8599.html


PHP:


The FCC Media Bureau yesterday put the kibosh on 
Comcast's request to ditch the "integration ban" that 
goes into effect on July 1, 2007. The FCC decision 
means that the ban will go forward as scheduled 
and cable operators will no longer be able to distribute 
set-top boxes with an integrated security component.  
<snip> require cable operators to offer a separate 
security module that could be plugged into a set-top 
box or television from any manufacturer and properly 
descramble channels. The CableCARD was born.




> We've had people on this forum try to defend Comcast's policies, but I suspect they were all Comcast employees or shareholders.


I hope you are not including me in that broad stroke. Far from the truth with me. Not only are Comcast's pricing and policies all over the place, their CSR's give you different answers than their website and the actual billing. I was told that the ONLY extra charge would be $1.50/mo per cableCARD and $4.49/mo xtra for the HD box (when there was really no charge for the cards), but they added TWO A/O fees of $2.75. (Pricing is now $5.01/mo. per card including the A/O fee.) When I called, they argued and argued with me that that's the way it is since I was keeping the HD STB.

Since all of their prices were going up anyway, I just returned the STB and saved $13/mo. And I'm not buying cableCARDS for my second S3 (at $5.01/mo. per card), just using analog and OTA.

But it is totally frustrating that they are so clueless. What I do now is look at the annual pricing insert and figure out the pricing on my own. The reason I believe we are seeing these different market prices may have to do with the takeovers of other cablecos. I know mine has changed hands about 3-4 times in the last 10 years. And it is possible that a lot of pricing is Grandfathered.


----------



## bicker

Warlord46 said:


> We've had people on this forum try to defend Comcast's policies, but I suspect they were all Comcast employees or shareholders.


Or at least it makes you feel better to think of them in that way. In reality, many of us have absolutely not association with Comcast whatsoever except as a customer with reasonable expectations.



Warlord46 said:


> I think Comcast's policies are transparently anti-consumer and pro-monopoly, and so long as that is allowed by the FCC, you cannot expect them to act in any other way.


I think Comcast's policies are utterly appropriate given the market and the laws.


----------



## Warlord46

hiker said:


> Warlord46,
> That's outrageous. Have you tried contacting corporate to get your charges reduced. Details here.


Yes. See my post 1578, page 53, here,  and my post 2271, this page, here.


----------



## Warlord46

pl1 said:


> [/PHP]
> I hope you are not including me in that broad stroke.


I did not intend to include you at all. Those who do apologize for Comcast's policies are easy to spot, and you certainly are not one of them.


----------



## rcr2

I've been busy since last week when my CableCards got installed, thought I'd just update everyone on my experience with Comcast.

After no love over 4 weeks of telephone calls and emails, I sent a letter to the management staff at Comcast detailing my problems with the CableCards and a side issue with having to rent a telephony modem (I have the same exact model, just not in the Comcast inventory).

My install went smoother than I expected. No screens with card errors on them, but some problems getting the cards authorized and registered at the head office. The techs were good - no real experience with TiVo, but knew their job well and helped with some general signal issues while we waited around.

I've also gotten a call from corporate offices following up on the install and my rental issue. I haven't seen a bill yet, so I'm waiting on that. Also, I'm still on the old pricing plan, and I'm a bit worried about calling to switch to the new 'triple play' pricing packages they have.

My only issue has been the cards 'dropping out' (as on this thread ). It's very random.

I do plan on writing a follow-up letter to those in management I sent the first letter to, as it isn't fair to them for me to raise hell and then not follow up when something has actually been done, even if it hasn't been the best experience to date, I think it's better than many of the horror stories I read about on here.


----------



## eingybear

Thanks to all the people who spoke about the $5 HD charge in the SF Bay Area. I'll keep an eye out for it on my cable bill and make sure that it's either not on there or that they will remove it. 

My Oakland, CA truck roll had been scheduled for between 11am and 1pm on Saturday. At 12:57pm, I finally became convinced they were not coming and called up the 1-800-COMCAST number to try to get someone live on the line to ask them if they were late or were going to reschedule. As the phone options came up, I looked out the window and there was the guy, on the phone, about to leave! I quickly ran out and said I was home (he must have knocked on the downstairs door and I hadn't heard him), to please come in.

He was in the house for about 20 minutes, tops. He knew exactly what he was doing, putting in one card then calling it in, checking the channels, then putting in the next, etc. The only reasons it took more than 5 minutes are that he was put on hold when he called the office to tell them to register the card serial numbers (about 10 minutes total) and that he waited until the cards started to receive the channel information (took about 2-4 minutes with each card) before going on to the next step.

One of the interesting things is that he seemed to have about 4 cards with him (he was probably going to other houses to set up after mine), so in theory, if one of my cards was bad, he seemed ready to try other cards in his possession.

Over all, a very good experience. I've checked all the channels I'm interested in, and they seem to work fine so far. I'll keep an eye out to see if I get the channels dropping out or not.

This move should reduce my cable bill from $62 to about $50. I had previously called to get a 6 month reduction from $81 to $62, because all our house wants is the network channels, The Food Network, BBCA, G4, and the Fox Soccer Network, but the packages didn't really suit us, so they made us keep the Digital Classic + Premier package but gave us a discount.


----------



## Sevenfeet

Warlord46 said:


> And in Miami, you can add $5.00 per cable card for HD service, for a total of $11.95 per card. Can Nashville top that? I'm paying $11.95 for each of 5 of my cable cards, except for one which I don't have to pay the $6.95 as it's "free" with my digital service. They say this is the proper charge for the "services" I am receiving, but their rental fee for their own DVR that also provides dual-tuner HD capability, for less than the charge for 2 cable cards, despite the obvious expense of supporting the box, exposes that claim for what it is.
> 
> The FCC's rulemaking has been very slow, but starting in July, settop boxes must be manufactured to use cable cards. I doubt Comcast will be required to ditch their old equipment, and expect them to drag out the effects of the new rule for as long as possible, and to use the intervening time to continue to fight the rule and come up with new strategies to defeat its purpose.
> 
> This is the fight for the breakup of AT&T all over again, and for the same reasons. Customers will get gouged so long as monopolies are able to corner the technology and charge for the equipment to access it as they see fit. The difference in the price for phone equipment and service since the 70s is astonishing, and it would not have happened if AT&T remained in control of it all.
> 
> We've had people on this forum try to defend Comcast's policies, but I suspect they were all Comcast employees or shareholders. I think Comcast's policies are transparently anti-consumer and pro-monopoly, and so long as that is allowed by the FCC, you cannot expect them to act in any other way.


Nope, the extra $5 charge has us beat. At least the network HD channels are still in the clear here, including INHD. And what's really aggravating about Cablecard in Nashville is that they are free if you DON'T choose digital cable. Which means that they will give them to you only when you don't really need them. Without digital cable, every other channel is either analog or QAM in the clear. Does that beat all?

Oh yeah....the Miami HD surcharge. Damn that sucks.


----------



## bsjd00

Do you need 2 coax inputs for 2 cablecards? In other words, will I need to split my cable before the Tivo, or is 1 coax in enough for both cablecards?

Thanks for any replies...


----------



## azitnay

No, it's a single coax input into the TiVo.

There is, however, a separate coax input designed to come from an antenna.

Drew


----------



## bsjd00

Thanks for the quick reply!

One other quick question - can you order PPV over the phone with Comcast? Or do you absolutely need a separate cable box in addition to the 2 cablecards? Oh, and is the answer the same for on-demand movies?


----------



## azitnay

People's mileage seems to vary... There was a poll posted on the subject:

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=332951

It would seem from the poll that the majority of people can't use their S3 to record PPV at all, but some can order (through either phone or the cable company's box, obviously not the S3) and then record on the S3.

Personally, I've never looked into my options, and have no plans to.

Drew


----------



## bsjd00

Thanks, will take a look at the link. BTW, I'm not interested in recording, just getting the PPV broadcast.


----------



## bareyb

bsjd00 said:


> Thanks for the quick reply!
> 
> One other quick question - can you order PPV over the phone with Comcast? Or do you absolutely need a separate cable box in addition to the 2 cablecards? Oh, and is the answer the same for on-demand movies?


Comcast (of course) says that YES you have to have one of their boxes for PPV and for Ondemand. However. I also know you can call up and get the PPV to show on "all boxes" including the S3's.

I personally have the Comcast box and watch my events on the S3 TIVo. It requires a call to Comcast to see it on the TiVo boxes. Otherwise if you order from the Comcast box, it will only show on the Comcast box and not the TiVo boxes... Not sure if I could still call up and ge the PPV events without the Comcast box (havent' tried it) but Comcast says you can't. Not sure I believe them though...


----------



## sfhub

c3 said:


> In the San Francisco Bay Area, the "$5 HD fee" is for the HD set top box rental only. There is no such thing as "HD service fee".


Never doubt Comcast's ability to tack on random fees 

Despite the rate card Comcast gave me on the December bill that matches what C3 said, Comcast found a way to add "HDTV Additional Service" fee of $5.

On my rate card there is no such entry. There is only "HDTV Equipment Fee" of $5. It is clearly for equipment rental because it is listed under the "Equipment" section along with converter boxes and CableCARDs.


----------



## MikeCG

Corran Horn said:


> Do you have cards? What's your issue? I can pass along my Chicago-area customer contact who knows exactly what to do.


I have two S3s, one works fine. The other stopped showing premium channels on one cable card, but continued to work on the other. I called Comcast service hoping to get them to zap my cards (I have two in each set) but as I said, all they will do is send out a cable guy. They are never familiar with what to do, but, in the past, I've sometimes been able to get referred to Tech Support in Tinley Park and someone there, who knows exactly what to do, does it. (Usually takes over a week before they call back, but at least they solve problems.) Last night I noticed the HDMI setting on that Tivo showed HDCP not enabled (only on that set), which I assume is the source of the problem, and both cable cards started blocking the premium channels. I have no idea why one card worked and on didn't if the HDCP was not enabled. Any ideas? I have no idea how the HDCP became disabled, or how to enable it.

If you can get any input from your contact it would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## JaxDomino

Ever since I upgraded my Tivo S3 to 8.1, I have been getting a strange CC error that requires that I press Clear on my remote. I called Tivo and they said it had something to do with a setting on my Tivo that Comact controlled. I called Comcast in Jacksonville and they said that they knew of the issue and that their engineers were working on it for over a week. Which would be about the same time I have had the 8.1 update. So I doubt it is related to the 8.1 update. So the tech was really stand-offish. At first not letting me say anything. He told me that there was nothing Comcast could do, and since it was a CableCard issue, not tech could come out and he also couldn't make the change to my account to fix the problem that Tivo told me about. I was pissed. I asked him, well then give me a service credit since I can't see any of my premium channels. He did make the adjustment and was very nice after that. WEIRD!!! So until they "fix" the "problem", I can't record any shows on HBOHD or Encore! Thanks God for OnDemand in the Bedroom.


----------



## Roderigo

JaxDomino said:


> Ever since I upgraded my Tivo S3 to 8.1, I have been getting a strange CC error that requires that I press Clear on my remote. I called Tivo and they said it had something to do with a setting on my Tivo that Comact controlled. I called Comcast in Jacksonville and they said that they knew of the issue and that their engineers were working on it for over a week. Which would be about the same time I have had the 8.1 update. So I doubt it is related to the 8.1 update. So the tech was really stand-offish. At first not letting me say anything. He told me that there was nothing Comcast could do, and since it was a CableCard issue, not tech could come out and he also couldn't make the change to my account to fix the problem that Tivo told me about. I was pissed. I asked him, well then give me a service credit since I can't see any of my premium channels. He did make the adjustment and was very nice after that. WEIRD!!! So until they "fix" the "problem", I can't record any shows on HBOHD or Encore! Thanks God for OnDemand in the Bedroom.


I'm assuming you're talking about the pairing screen popping up when you tune to a copy protected channel, then Tivo is correct. It's possible that Comcast just turned copy protection on, but hasn't properly validated the host/cablecard pairing information in their system. I think I read a post in here that Comcast in Denver just did this, so seems like comcast is turning on copy protection throughout the country.

To check, tune to the problem channel, and then look at either the cablecard screen or diagnostics screen, and see what the CCI value is. If it's not zero, then the channel has some sort of copy protection on it.

Next, you need to see if the card has been properly validated. On motorola cards, this is in the conditional access screen. There's a line that says "Host Validation" if it doesn't say "Valid" then that's the problem. I think SA Cards say "CP Auth received" for proper validation. If a card don't show the appropriate thing, the card will never show copy protected channels. Comcast needs to properly enter the host id, card id, and for motorola, data number. And, then send the right message to the card.


----------



## AaRdVarK3

Just had my FIFTH tech come out. Comcast managed to not mess up like they did with techs 2-4, and they sent him with two new cablecards. Same problem. They blamed the TiVo, and this time I was prepared and had a brand new Series3 that we should try it on. We did that, and we had the same problem. Now to get in touch with the lead tech again and let him know everything we tried.

I'm severely frustrated, but determined to get this damn thing working.


----------



## Mike Malter

You may have already done this, but don't put both cards in at the same time. Put the first card in and configure it, then put the second card in and configure it. 

Hope this helps.


----------



## rcr2

My SA card in slot 2 keeps getting set to CP Failure. After a reboot, it reverts to CP Auth Received for a period of time. Then tends to fail within a day or so.

Anyone have experience with this and how responsive Comcast has been to fix it? Is it something that Comcast can fix at the head end, or do they need to send a new card?


----------



## eingybear

I just got my first bill after swapping the HDDVR for the CCs. I am no longer getting charged for an additional outlet (we still have a set top box for the series 2 in a different room), HD package, or dvr rental fee or whatever the hell it was. I see only a $1.50 charge now, presumably for the second CC, but it's specifically listed out as a TiVo usage charge.

Weird that they would categorize it so specifically, but I guess it helps for them to gauge how many people are using TiVo rather than their own DVRs.

There was a truck roll fee, but they waived it in the same bill, so there is a charge then an immediate credit, resulting in $0 for me.


----------



## mooneydriver

The tech (plus an apprentice) came today and installed the CableCards. It was uneventful and took about 40 minutes (most of which were spent waiting for the Comcast dispatcher to answer the phone and send the hit to the cards). All channels come through fine on either card -- count me as another happy Comcast CableCard customer (for now, at least).


----------



## Brainiac 5

rcr2 said:


> My SA card in slot 2 keeps getting set to CP Failure. After a reboot, it reverts to CP Auth Received for a period of time. Then tends to fail within a day or so.
> 
> Anyone have experience with this and how responsive Comcast has been to fix it? Is it something that Comcast can fix at the head end, or do they need to send a new card?


Is it definitely just the one in slot 2? Some people are having a problem exactly like this that TiVo is looking into, although as far as I know it would affect both cards.

Also, I have a channel that causes this problem every time I tune to it. I was getting things on that channel as suggestions, causing the CableCARD to fail quite often. If that's the problem, I think it _is_ a problem at the headend, although I haven't been able to get Comcast to fix mine yet.


----------



## mattack

mooneydriver said:


> The tech (plus an apprentice) came today and installed the CableCards. It was uneventful and took about 40 minutes (most of which were spent waiting for the Comcast dispatcher to answer the phone and send the hit to the cards). All channels come through fine on either card -- count me as another happy Comcast CableCard customer (for now, at least).


did you have to pay for installation?

I actually asked two questions via comcast's email support page from their web page today and got quick answers.. (Both were things that I think should've been in the FAQ but weren't.)

I asked if it would really be only $1.50 more for two cablecards, and they said yes plus installation charge. So I'm hoping they really won't charge for installation.. yes I know I should really call them up, but it's probably way too late to do it for my already-scheduled Monday vacation so I'll call in a few weeks.. But if I have to pay for installation I really may not do it..


----------



## mooneydriver

The installation was supposed to be free of charge. The call center had told me that I can do a self-install by picking up cards from the local Comcast office, and the local office waived the install charge when they heard that the call center gave me wrong information and I had to drive all the way there for nothing. Of course, we'll see what shows up in the monthly bill! The price should be $1.50 for the CableCards (and no second outlet charge even thought I still hold on to the Motorola DVR).

(also, even if you have to pay for installation, it should be $17 or something -- not a big deal considering you paid 50 times more for the Tivo!)


----------



## broken TiVo

JaxDomino said:


> Ever since I upgraded my Tivo S3 to 8.1, I have been getting a strange CC error that requires that I press Clear on my remote. I called Tivo and they said it had something to do with a setting on my Tivo that Comact controlled. I called Comcast in Jacksonville and they said that they knew of the issue and that their engineers were working on it for over a week. Which would be about the same time I have had the 8.1 update. So I doubt it is related to the 8.1 update. So the tech was really stand-offish. At first not letting me say anything. He told me that there was nothing Comcast could do, and since it was a CableCard issue, not tech could come out and he also couldn't make the change to my account to fix the problem that Tivo told me about. I was pissed. I asked him, well then give me a service credit since I can't see any of my premium channels. He did make the adjustment and was very nice after that. WEIRD!!! So until they "fix" the "problem", I can't record any shows on HBOHD or Encore! Thanks God for OnDemand in the Bedroom.


Did you get this resolved? I am having this exact problem in Orang Park.


----------



## karmamule

I finally made the leap and ordered my Series 3, and it should be arriving Monday. After wading through about half of the posts in this thread I was interested to see what Comcast would say to me. (FYI, I live in Waltham MA, just outside of Boston).

I gave them a call and I first asked if I could pick up and install myself, or was a visit necessary. She put me on hold to find out, and said a visit was required.

She then said the cards would be $2.75/mo each. I mentioned the Comcast FAQ page on pricing, and she then put me on hold again, and after a few minutes came back and said that was 2006 pricing and hadn't been updated yet. 

Given that this is replacing a second Moto HD PVR that we're currently paying $17/mo for (we're well beyond any promo period for reduced rates), I can live with that. They set up an appointment for this Tuesday the 6th, and I'll let you all know how it turns out..... Wish me luck! 

-Eddie


----------



## synch22

does anyone know how it works if i upgrade or downgrade channels in my package. Will the cable cards need to be reinstalled? Say i drop HBO and add Max or something like that?


----------



## robyn55

broken TiVo said:


> Did you get this resolved? I am having this exact problem in Orang Park.


I live in Ponte Vedra. I have two sets with cablecards - no TIVO. Lost our Encore channels about 10 days ago (or perhaps a little more).

The bottom line is that this is a Comcast problem. It has lost all the Encore stations - as well as some other premium stations (which I don't get) - on its cablecards - not only in the greater Jacksonville area - but in other parts of the country.

About the best you can do is hassle Comcast to get things working again - and demand credit for the service you're not getting. Robyn


----------



## pl1

synch22 said:


> does anyone know how it works if i upgrade or downgrade channels in my package. Will the cable cards need to be reinstalled? Say i drop HBO and add Max or something like that?


It's just like a cablebox. You would need to call in a request like that either way. The only thing you can't do with cableCARDS and TiVo is order Pay Per View (PPV), or watch Video On Demand (VOD) or watch a Switched Digital Video (SDV) channel. In most cases, you can order PPV with a phone call as well.


----------



## broken TiVo

robyn55 said:


> I live in Ponte Vedra. I have two sets with cablecards - no TIVO. Lost our Encore channels about 10 days ago (or perhaps a little more).
> 
> The bottom line is that this is a Comcast problem. It has lost all the Encore stations - as well as some other premium stations (which I don't get) - on its cablecards - not only in the greater Jacksonville area - but in other parts of the country.
> 
> About the best you can do is hassle Comcast to get things working again - and demand credit for the service you're not getting. Robyn


Thanks for the reply Robyn.
I hope they get it figured out soon.


----------



## moonie

why do they charge so diff..? i dont get it...


----------



## pl1

moonie said:


> why do they charge so diff..? i dont get it...


What I think has happened is a combination of things. First there is regulation. Anytime there is regulation, it seems like there are problems. Then there are the local agreements. Then there there is the Grandfathering of prices when Comcast takes over. It gets to the point where no one can really answer your question. Maybe someone can, but I'd be very surprised if we get the answer here.


----------



## TripFoeYa

Anyone else experiencing TNT HD with always saying "To Be Announced" as the title and " No Information Available" as the description?

I called Tivo and they said it wasn't a Comcast issue and that 8.1.1 would fix it. Well that did not happen. 

I just want to know if I am the only one with this issue and if not if any steps were taken to correct the issue.

Thanks


----------



## Gregor

Comcast fixed the cable card issue on my S3 today. Cable card 1 would only get basic cable and cable card 2 got all the channels I subscribe to.

Card 1 was showing "Missing_Program_Rekey" on cable card 1 and "Subscribed" on cable card 2 on the conditional access screen.

They sent a "Maintenance" hit to CC1 which shuts down the card and re-initializes it. This generated a 161-4 error which we cleared, and then the card started working after a few moments.

Unfortunately a subscriber can't ask for this hit, it has to come from rolling the truck. It took 3 truck rolls to get the cards installed and working after my replacement S3 was delivered.


----------



## Gregor

TripFoeYa said:


> Anyone else experiencing TNT HD with always saying "To Be Announced" as the title and " No Information Available" as the description?
> 
> I called Tivo and they said it wasn't a Comcast issue and that 8.1.1 would fix it. Well that did not happen.
> 
> I just want to know if I am the only one with this issue and if not if any steps were taken to correct the issue.
> 
> Thanks


You might try filing a program guide problem with Tivo. It seems to be more that than anything.

http://customersupport.tivo.com/LineUpForm.aspx


----------



## CharlesH

Gregor said:


> Comcast fixed the cable card issue on my S3 today. Cable card 1 would only get basic cable and cable card 2 got all the channels I subscribe to.
> 
> Card 1 was showing "Missing_Program_Rekey" on cable card 1 and "Subscribed" on cable card 2 on the conditional access screen.
> 
> They sent a "Maintenance" hit to CC1 which shuts down the card and re-initializes it. This generated a 161-4 error which we cleared, and then the card started working after a few moments.
> 
> Unfortunately a subscriber can't ask for this hit, it has to come from rolling the truck.


When I had a card in that state, I managed to get them to send an "Initialize" hit by calling CS and being insistent that I needed that particular kind of hit. Don't know if that is the same as a "Maintenance" hit. Obviously, with Comcast, YMMV  The CSR did say that they usually aren't allowed to send that kind of hit, so I don't know why they did it for me.


----------



## rcr2

I got a call from my local Board of Public Utilities to ask me about the complaint I filed a month ago. He said Comcast said it was being addressed and asked me to confirm. I told him that they did deliver the cards, and I was working on other issues with them. He didn't give me any other procedure for following up or anything, though.

As for the rest of my experience.. I think I got too positive too soon.

The woman who contacted me about my telephony modem charges, and to make sure the cable cards got installed OK hasn't called me back again to update me on the modem charges.

I got a call from some woman "From the Executive Office." She called from her cell phone and left me a message, sounding a bit annoyed that she had to make the call. I have called her back and left two messages saying I got her message and she should call me back. Nothing, coming up on a week now. I have to believe this is in response to my letter blitz to the CEO and his staff. Thing is - if she talked to me last week, I probably would have let her off easy.

Now, she hasn't returned my calls, my Cable Cards are going "CP Fail" pretty much every day, requiring a reboot of the TiVo (and missed recordings) and this is someone representing the executives? And I was home all last week, which would have made things easier as opposed to trying to deal with this from work now.

Oh, joy. I feel another letter coming on end of this week.


----------



## Gregor

CharlesH said:


> When I had a card in that state, I managed to get them to send an "Initialize" hit by calling CS and being insistent that I needed that particular kind of hit. Don't know if that is the same as a "Maintenance" hit. Obviously, with Comcast, YMMV  The CSR did say that they usually aren't allowed to send that kind of hit, so I don't know why they did it for me.


That sounds consistent with what I was told. CSRs can send a 'little' hit as the onsite tech described it but the 'big' or 'maintenance' hit can only be sent by at the request of the onsite tech.

I'm sure there's different terminology going around on the different headends.

My experience with the 1st Tivo was once it worked it was rock-solid. This one has been more problematic, and I believe it was due to the backend not setup correctly. The onsite tech said they very rarely do Cable Cards and this was only the second Tivo he'd seen. The other two techs said it was the first one they'd seen in the area.


----------



## Gregor

moonie said:


> why do they charge so diff..? i dont get it...


I have no clue. My cable cards were free and I have no additional outlet charge, which goes against everything I was told.


----------



## karmamule

karmamule said:


> I finally made the leap and ordered my Series 3, and it should be arriving Monday. After wading through about half of the posts in this thread I was interested to see what Comcast would say to me. (FYI, I live in Waltham MA, just outside of Boston).
> 
> I gave them a call and I first asked if I could pick up and install myself, or was a visit necessary. She put me on hold to find out, and said a visit was required.
> 
> She then said the cards would be $2.75/mo each. I mentioned the Comcast FAQ page on pricing, and she then put me on hold again, and after a few minutes came back and said that was 2006 pricing and hadn't been updated yet.
> 
> Given that this is replacing a second Moto HD PVR that we're currently paying $17/mo for (we're well beyond any promo period for reduced rates), I can live with that. They set up an appointment for this Tuesday the 6th, and I'll let you all know how it turns out..... Wish me luck!
> 
> -Eddie


Just to follow up...so far my luck is holding out! My Comcast installer showed up a bit early (after calling first...), and while he hadn't done a Series 3 install before he was good about reading through the TiVo sheet. The bulk of the visit was just him reading all the related cable cards numbers to one guy, getting transferred to someone else, waiting on hold for about 15 minutes, then reading all the numbers again to someone else.

The second guy he got on the phone was familiar with Series 3s, and warned us we'd see the 161-4 error (which we did), but not to worry. We then tested and got all the channels, so at least it looks like both my cable cards are good. (At least for now). This is a good thing, because they were the only two he had!

I'll cross my fingers that things KEEP working over the next few weeks, but at least right now it seems I've got the initial set up done without a hitch...

Thanks again for everyone and all the great info here to help make things as smooth as possible! Now to dive in, set up my season passes, rate some shows, and bask in the joy of being back in TiVo heaven after a year and a half of Motorola PVR hell... 

-Eddie


----------



## rich_t

Well, I had both CableCards working after third Comcast visit last Thursday. When I turned it on tonight, it displayed the message that CableCard1 and 2 were doing a firmware update as "required by your cable provider. This may take up to 40 minutes. While the upgrade is in progress, you will not be able to watch or record live TV." This message has been on screen for about two hours that I know of. Has any one else had this problem?


----------



## ChrisNJ

rich_t said:


> Well, I had both CableCards working after third Comcast visit last Thursday. When I turned it on tonight, it displayed the message that CableCard1 and 2 were doing a firmware update as "required by your cable provider. This may take up to 40 minutes. While the upgrade is in progress, you will not be able to watch or record live TV." This message has been on screen for about two hours that I know of. Has any one else had this problem?


Where are you located? There are a few people in South Jersey who are getting this message today. See the thread titled *"Firmware Update? (Comcast Cablecard)"*


----------



## rich_t

Located in Erial, Nj. Any idea of the outcome?


----------



## ChrisNJ

rich_t said:


> Located in Erial, Nj. Any idea of the outcome?


Seems to be working now. It was on the "updating firmware" screen for a few hours last night but when I turned it on this morning the message was gone and I was able to flip through the channels.


----------



## KevinG

Yeah, it seems to take MUCH longer than 40 minutes. But ended up being fine.


----------



## PressureDrop

My wife loves, LOVES TV and TiVo. We currently have two Toshiba DVD players with integrated TiVo series2. The cable boxes have been funny on changing the channels sometimes here lately and I am a big time "gotta have the newest toy" sort of guy - So I ordered a 300-hr TiVo Series3 HD for my wife's birthday (which is this Sunday) and it should be arriving today via UPS  Once it gets here, installed, and setup we will likely be ditching one of the two Toshiba units (and the Comcast set top box too!).

I just got off the phone with a very nice and helpful man at 404-COMCAST and he has an appointment scheduled for tomorrow for a tech to come out and install two cable cards! 

The pricing I was given is an installation charge ($16?) and the first card is free, second card is 5.99 - HD will be on both. So it looks like I will be paying $16 and then an extra $6 per month for dual tuner HD TiVo heaven  

Once all is installed, setup, and working I will re-post with an update (hopefully no horror story but this IS a cable company  ).

Stay tuned
-Zac-


----------



## rcr2

Who's in Monmouth County with Comcast? Did you get SA Cable Cards, or Motorola?

Apparently, the channel dropping issue is limited to SA cards, so if Monmouth County has Motorola cards, I'll know I can call the tech and ask them to get me some non-SA cards.


----------



## Gregor

rcr2 said:


> Who's in Monmouth County with Comcast? Did you get SA Cable Cards, or Motorola?
> 
> Apparently, the channel dropping issue is limited to SA cards, so if Monmouth County has Motorola cards, I'll know I can call the tech and ask them to get me some non-SA cards.


If you have a set-top box you can tell what kind of cards you'll get.


----------



## dswallow

rcr2 said:


> Who's in Monmouth County with Comcast? Did you get SA Cable Cards, or Motorola?
> 
> Apparently, the channel dropping issue is limited to SA cards, so if Monmouth County has Motorola cards, I'll know I can call the tech and ask them to get me some non-SA cards.


Comcast of Monmouth County uses Scientific Atlanta equipment; I suppose there could possible be Motorola head-ends in existence within the system, but everyone I've seen so far in this area always has Scientific Atlanta equipment.

You'll have one or the other; they're not compatible.


----------



## rcr2

So, Doug Swallow - are you experiencing the channel drop-out issue?

I'm rebooting daily to fix it, and it's getting old quickly.


----------



## dswallow

rcr2 said:


> So, Doug Swallow - are you experiencing the channel drop-out issue?
> 
> I'm rebooting daily to fix it, and it's getting old quickly.


My CableCARD 1 has been deciding to issue authorization failures every couple of days that are fixed by a reboot, though until I reboot it gets channels 2-23 fine and I'm pretty sure everything is digital simulcast; CableCARD 2 has never had a problem once. I've been trying to document things so when I call my Comcast contact I have a bit more to offer in terms of detail. I'll probably call him tomorrow. I've been a bit busy with different things and hadn't wanted to deal with a truck roll just yet.


----------



## Mike in NJ

My attempted install (Union County, NJ): 

Comcast Tech arrived with two brand new cards. He said not to have high hopes as "Tivo installs almost never work". Popped card first card into slot 1, immediately got a 161-4. I cleared it, and it came back again and again and again. No MMI screen. After 10 minutes, popped the card out and tried the second one in slot 1. Same behavior. Popped the first card into slot 2 (both slots filled now) and same behavior. Repeating 161-4 errors and no MMI. 

Tech said that they couldn't activate the cards without the info from the MMI screen so we were stuck. He reluctantly left cards with me and said he'd be back at the end of the day to get them. He said the cards were brand new and that something must be wrong with the unit.

I called Tivo and after 30 minutes of reboots, card removals and insertions, etc. was told that the problem had to be the cards and that I would need to get the cable company to send me some new ones.

Going to leave the cards in the unit for a couple of hours to see what happens. If I can't get an MMI screen for at least one of the cards by the end of the day, I'm returning the S3. This is too hard.


----------



## Gregor

Mike in NJ said:


> My attempted install (Union County, NJ):
> 
> Comcast Tech arrived with two brand new cards. He said not to have high hopes as "Tivo installs almost never work". Popped card first card into slot 1, immediately got a 161-4. I cleared it, and it came back again and again and again. No MMI screen. After 10 minutes, popped the card out and tried the second one in slot 1. Same behavior. Popped the first card into slot 2 (both slots filled now) and same behavior. Repeating 161-4 errors and no MMI.
> 
> Tech said that they couldn't activate the cards without the info from the MMI screen so we were stuck. He reluctantly left cards with me and said he'd be back at the end of the day to get them. He said the cards were brand new and that something must be wrong with the unit.
> 
> I called Tivo and after 30 minutes of reboots, card removals and insertions, etc. was told that the problem had to be the cards and that I would need to get the cable company to send me some new ones.
> 
> Going to leave the cards in the unit for a couple of hours to see what happens. If I can't get an MMI screen for at least one of the cards by the end of the day, I'm returning the S3. This is too hard.


It's probably not your Tivo.

As I understand it, the MMI info is echoed back from the conditional access system.

I would put one card in and leave it in to see if it comes up.


----------



## bbock727

Ive been getting CP failure the past few days also. Reboots fix the problem, but it keeps screwing up recordings and its getting pretty damn frustrating!


----------



## Mike in NJ

Mike in NJ said:


> My attempted install (Union County, NJ):
> 
> ... Repeating 161-4 errors and no MMI.
> 
> (Comcast) Tech said ... cards were brand new and that something must be wrong with the unit
> 
> I called Tivo and ... was told that the problem had to be the cards and that I would need to get the cable company to send me some new ones.


When tech arrived to retrieve the cards I asked what I needed to do to get two more cards to try. I also asked him whether there was any way he could test cards before bringing them. He said he would look into that.

The tech called me later and told me that he had found a TV with a cablecard slot at the office, and that neither of the cards I had returned to him were working. He said he had gotten two more cards from the warehouse and had verified that they were functional, and that he's be bringing them by my house today and leaving them in the mailbox. I guess I'll see how they work this evening.

I suspect the problem may be related to the card firmware updates that seem to be happening elsewhere in NJ. A Tivo customer support page (search for MMI) indicates that a lack of an MMI screen could indicate that the cable company may be updating the CC firmware, and that removing the card in this situation could permanently damage the card. Since these cards are known to be working, if I don't get an MMI screen with the first new card this evening I will leave it in the slot for a day and see if anything eventually happens.


----------



## PressureDrop

PressureDrop said:


> Once all is installed, setup, and working I will re-post with an update (hopefully no horror story but this IS a cable company  )


So this morning Wendell called to confirm his appointment to come today he then stated that he was on his way and arrived just before the start of the appointment window! Great start to the day 
After wrestling with the first card for almost an hour it finally did its thing and the TiVo then asked to repeat the guided setup but he did not know that it needed to be done so the first card got a couple phone calls and was removed and re-inserted then it prompted for the guided setup again and this time I was sitting on the couch and said "lets do that" so it took about 15 minutes and then worked fine! All channels (and MAN do I love the HDTV 16:9 stuff!) working as they should (finally - It only took an hour for the card to start getting all channels).

Card2: Multiple failures and they all said 161-1 so he finally got someone to bring him some more cards and when the other person arrived it turned out to be his supervisor (Joshua) who was also very nice and had some "secret" phone numbers to call to get the 2nd card activated. Once activated we tested the channels and they worked (all 950 of them  ) and I was given the paper to sign and then they left.

I feel bad that the poor guy had to waste 3+ hours of his day on a simple dual cable card install but at least he wasn't having to sit on a ladder or sweat so I guess that's as good as a crap day for an installer can get. I initially had a bad attitude at paying $17 for a 'simple' two card install but after sitting here with the guy for thee and a half hours I feel I got my monies worth!

I am doing the last guided setup as I type this and as soon as its complete organizing program info then I will have for sure 100% confirmation that all is well and my wife's birthday present is working as it should


----------



## PressureDrop

PressureDrop said:


> I am doing the last guided setup as I type this and as soon as its complete organizing program info then I will have for sure 100% confirmation that all is well and my wife's birthday present is working as it should


AWESOME! I love this thing. I don't even mind that it took 3+ hours for the tech to get it working - Its worth it.

I had to test it out by recording two things while watching the TiVo videos that come on it - Perfection.


----------



## rcr2

Amazing.

So, I wrote a formal letter to the Comcast executives. I get this woman, Cory Branch, who leaves me a voice mail from her cell phone (I can barely understand her name and half of what she says).

I call her back and leave a message that day.

No call, so I call and leave a second message.

No call.

So, now, two weeks later (on March 7), I get a letter in the mail stating that "Since attempted calls have shown the number you provided to be disconnected, we will close this issue if we don't hear from you by March 7."

So, what do I do? Call her number again.

Two days later? No call.

Now, claiming my number to be disconnected is indigenous for the simple fact that I have Comcast as my phone service.

But I offer this up as a perfect example of why we all are so frustrated with Comcast.

And this is supposed to be someone looking after the Executive Office.


----------



## ThreeSoFar

rcr2 said:


> Amazing.
> 
> So, I wrote a formal letter to the Comcast executives. I get this woman, Cory Branch, who leaves me a voice mail from her cell phone (I can barely understand her name and half of what she says).
> 
> I call her back and leave a message that day.
> 
> No call, so I call and leave a second message.
> 
> No call.
> 
> So, now, two weeks later (on March 7), I get a letter in the mail stating that "Since attempted calls have shown the number you provided to be disconnected, we will close this issue if we don't hear from you by March 7."
> 
> So, what do I do? Call her number again.
> 
> Two days later? No call.
> 
> Now, claiming my number to be disconnected is indigenous for the simple fact that I have Comcast as my phone service.
> 
> But I offer this up as a perfect example of why we all are so frustrated with Comcast.
> 
> And this is supposed to be someone looking after the Executive Office.


Wow. That's freakin hilarious, in a really sick, devious way.


----------



## ac3dd

A CableCard success story here (at least until I see the bill).

I called Comcast about two weeks ago to set up the appointment. Today was the earliest appointment they could give me (compared to a 2-day wait when I was getting one of their DVRs several months ago). The lady on the phone was a bit confused as to why I wanted two cards, but she agreed to set up the appointment for the 2 cards (apparently she hadn't heard of TiVo, or at least not the CableCard-enabled TiVo).

The tech had never done a TiVo-CableCard install before, and he said CableCards are not compatible with TiVo. I insisted that there are people with CableCards working in their TiVo and turned it around and showed him the CableCard slots. So he said OK, let's try it. He proceeded to put the card in the top slot (number 2), and I pointed out to him in the instructions that the bottom slot should be used first.

He called in the numbers for the cards, I went through the Tivo CableCard screens, and bingo the first card is working. Second card didn't work though. He called in again, rinse repeat, and it worked. All done in less than 15 minutes. He took back the Comcast DVR when he was leaving. After he left, I redid the guided setup.

The lady on the phone said there was no monthly fee for the cards, but I'll only believe that when I see the bill. If it is too high I'll drop a premium channel, or perhaps tell them to take back the cards altogether.


----------



## Gregor

Depends on your location. I didn't get charged for the cards.


----------



## Mike in NJ

Mike in NJ said:


> The tech called me later and told me that he had found a TV with a cablecard slot at the office, and that neither of the cards I had returned to him were working. He said he had gotten two more cards from the warehouse and had verified that they were functional, and that he's be bringing them by my house today and leaving them in the mailbox. I guess I'll see how they work this evening.


The cards worked, but what an ordeal to get Comcast to activate them. It took 3 separate calls - over 1 hour each - to get someone to finally transfer me to "dispatch" who has the ability to activate the cards.  Twenty minutes later, both cards were working perfectly.


----------



## ThreeSoFar

Mike in NJ said:


> The cards worked, but what an ordeal to get Comcast to activate them. It took 3 separate calls - over 1 hour each - to get someone to finally transfer me to "dispatch" who has the ability to activate the cards.  Twenty minutes later, both cards were working perfectly.


80 minutes sounds pretty good. Took them three weeks for me (three visits, each 2 hours or more).


----------



## Yawn

I can get a card no problem, but I have been told it does not support HD. I live here in Charlottesville Virginia.


----------



## AaRdVarK3

Yawn said:


> I can get a card no problem, but I have been told it does not support HD. I live here in Charlottesville Virginia.


You can head on over to this Charlottesville, Harrisonburg HDTV thread over at AVS Forum here and read my saga:

http://avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=386678&goto=newpost

I've had five techs come out to my hosue with three sets of CableCards, all with the same result. I get analog channels 2-70, it won't tune any of the digital basic, digital plus, or movie channels. Then I get Music Choice at 400+ just fine, and I get CBS, ABC, NBC, FOX, and TNT in HD. Trying to find someone competent at the Charlottesville Adelphia/Comcast office has been an exercise in futility. I went down there saturday, and they are getting me in touch with somebody named Nelson who is their lead technical manager, so hopefully something good will happen soon. I'll let you know.


----------



## broken TiVo

Well my ordeal continues as well. Things went too well from the beginning, I suppose my time was due. I had a flawless install and both cards worked from day 1.... until right around the 8.1 update. At that time I noticed I was not receiving many of my premium channels ; All the HBO's, Showtimes and Cinemax's. I do however seem to get most everything else. I called Comcast in Orange Park Fl and was told they had done a software update to the motorola cards and they were now experiencing problems with them. Well I called back today to see if they had come up with any answers yet, and they are still clueless. 
To me itseems it has to be a configuration thing. I would imagine that Most of the Comcast facilities use the exact same equipment, and yet it seems that only North Florida is suffering from the mysterious missing channels. If I tune to HBO, i get about 1 second of picture and sound, then a grey screen telling me my cable cards are 1 way and need to be authorized. My wife is just wanting to go back to DirectTv, but I dont want to give up my TiVo.


----------



## Mike in NJ

broken TiVo said:


> If I tune to HBO, i get about 1 second of picture and sound, then a grey screen telling me my cable cards are 1 way and need to be authorized.


I experienced this exact behavior as I was getting my cards authorized. The "dispatch" person I had on the phone had sent an initialize hit to my new card, and this was the result.

She then "called the head end" to get them to send a hit because "their hit is more powerful than mine". Sure enough, that did the trick. All premium channels (to which I have a subscription) worked after that.


----------



## Roderigo

broken TiVo said:


> If I tune to HBO, i get about 1 second of picture and sound, then a grey screen telling me my cable cards are 1 way and need to be authorized. My wife is just wanting to go back to DirectTv, but I dont want to give up my TiVo.


This is the sympom of trying to tune to a copy protected channel, but the cable company not properly entering the card/host pairing in their system. Motorola cards say "Host Validation: Valid" in the Conditional Access screen, if this has been properly done. SA Cards say "CP Auth received" in the Copy Protection screen.

If the CCI value on these screens are non-zero, then it's copy protected. You need to make sure you tuned to a problem channel on the proper cablecard for the CCI value to have any meaning - easiest way to do this is to tune to a problem channel, swap tuners, and then tune to a different problem channel on the other tuner.

Assuming this is the problem - you have to keep calling your cable company until you can find someone who knows how to fix the problem.


----------



## aaronmitti

broken TiVo said:


> Well my ordeal continues as well. Things went too well from the beginning, I suppose my time was due. I had a flawless install and both cards worked from day 1.... until right around the 8.1 update. At that time I noticed I was not receiving many of my premium channels ; All the HBO's, Showtimes and Cinemax's. I do however seem to get most everything else. I called Comcast in Orange Park Fl and was told they had done a software update to the motorola cards and they were now experiencing problems with them. Well I called back today to see if they had come up with any answers yet, and they are still clueless.


I live on the west side of JAX also. I have the exact same story you do, died about three weeks ago, I can tune all channels (even HD ones) but for premium only Stars comes in, not HBO, Showtime or Cinemax.

I've tried having my cards hit by about 4 different people now, maybe 6 - 8 times now. I've had them check my rate codes, I have had them compare the host id and data id's twice, no luck. I talked to Willy last night who escalated my issue to "engineering".

If you make any progress let me know, I'll do the same for you. Anyone else in the Jacksonville Florida area having problems? Or for that matter, anyone have cable cards working in Jacksonville?

-Aaron


----------



## broken TiVo

aaronmitti said:


> I live on the west side of JAX also. I have the exact same story you do, died about three weeks ago, I can tune all channels (even HD ones) but for premium only Stars comes in, not HBO, Showtime or Cinemax.
> 
> I've tried having my cards hit by about 4 different people now, maybe 6 - 8 times now. I've had them check my rate codes, I have had them compare the host id and data id's twice, no luck. I talked to Willy last night who escalated my issue to "engineering".
> 
> If you make any progress let me know, I'll do the same for you. Anyone else in the Jacksonville Florida area having problems? Or for that matter, anyone have cable cards working in Jacksonville?
> 
> -Aaron


 Thanks for the replies. I hope to get some sort of result soon. I will keep trying to find someone who knows what they are doing.

I will post here any updates I get.


----------



## rorichmond

I just thought I would post my Comcast debacle here for any one else who may be having a similar problem.

I recently bought a new 46" LCD and Tivo S3 for our living room. Comcast said they couldn't be out to install my cable cards until the next week, so I swung by the office and picked up the cards. I was receiving only basic cable, and my local channels in HD. I called comcast back and they said there was likely a filter on my line that needed to be removed for the rest of the channels to come through.

Now, I am a fairly smart individual, so I would never implicate myself in a crime, but the cable connections in my neighborhood are all at ground level (no poles). The filters weren't the problem. With no way to explicitly convince the phone-bot of that, I waited.

The technician came out while I was at work and told my wife the filters were removed, we should be fine now, and left. I check when I get home from work, and there is no change. I call comcast (again) and tell them the filters have been removed , but I am still not receiving my service. Fast forward through 45 minutes of rigorous troubleshooting (yes, that is sarcasm) and we make an appointment for the technician to come back out.

I am feeling tired, pissed, cold, and alone so I call Tivo's support number. The lady is very helpful, and verifies that what I told the comcast phone-bot should have proven the problem was theirs to fix (connected: yes, EnablebyCP:no). The Tivo lady told me the exact verbage to use with the phonebot to get them to fix the problem.

"My cable card needs to have the authorization sent again. The card is currently authorized for a lower class of service."

She said not to say "hit my cable card" because people may interpret it differently, and not resend the auth. I called back this time, was put on hold, and before the guy even came back, the tivo was telling me there was a service error. I rebooted it, and everything was bang on.

Franklin, TN (just south of Nashville)


----------



## ac3dd

I saw my bill today. It has two line items for CableCard with $0, but a "Digital additional outlet" fee for $4.99. Bastards. The FCC really needs to do something about this, because paying monthly fees for each CableCard is almost as bad as having to rent their proprietary boxes. Now they're getting me to pay $5 per month for something that costs $2 to make, instead of $10/month for something that costs $100.

Well, it's tolerable for now since I only have one device for which I want digital service, and they didn't charge for the technician to do the install. It would be another story if I had a house with 3 or 4 CableCard devices.


----------



## KevinG

So, here I go again...but it's different already.

I should have known I would run into problems. I broke down and bought a 2nd series 3 from Costco. Called to schedule the cable cards install. It was scheduled for tonight between 6 and 8. I just got a call that they have to cancel... THEY HAVE NO CABLE CARDS. And, since they didn't come in this week, they can only hope that they arrive next week...

At least I didn't activate the Tivo yet...

-Kevin


----------



## pl1

KevinG said:


> So, here I go again...but it's different already.I should have known I would run into problems. I broke down and bought a 2nd series 3 from Costco. Called to schedule the cable cards install. It was scheduled for tonight between 6 and 8. I just got a call that they have to cancel... THEY HAVE NO CABLE CARDS. And, since they didn't come in this week, they can only hope that they arrive next week...At least I didn't activate the Tivo yet...-Kevin


You should try an OTA antenna if you haven't already. If you can get any stations, the quality is superb.


----------



## KevinG

pl1 said:


> You should try an OTA antenna if you haven't already. If you can get any stations, the quality is superb.


I still have the SA8300 from the cable company...(and an antenna)...but it's still not Tivo!


----------



## pl1

KevinG said:


> I still have the SA8300 from the cable company...(and an antenna)...but it's still not Tivo!


No, try the OTA antenna on the TiVo! It works great!


----------



## Corran Horn

pl1 said:


> No, try the OTA antenna on the TiVo! It works great!


Seconded.


----------



## KevinG

Yes, I understood...I used the antenna on my 1st series 3 until the cable cards were installed...but it had a problem pulling in discovery HD.


----------



## synch22

comcast cards losing channels again. Had the problem 3 weeks ago...fixed it now its happening again here in Seattle. Anyone else?? Anyone know an easy fix besides calling in again


----------



## TwoCybers

I have had that general problem and for me it is a signal strength issue. You can have a signal that is too weak or too strong. There is a window that works best. When the tech comes out, make sure he gets out his meter and checks the strength. If you have multiple TVs and he makes changes anywhere except at the unit you are currently having problems with, there is a very good chance of problems developing else where -- so make sure the signal strength gets checked everywhere.

Gordon
Atlanta


----------



## rcr2

synch22 - if you problem is anything like I describe here:

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=4984474#post4984474

then it has nothing to do with signal strength. It's something funky with the cards no one seems to be doing anything about.


----------



## davedonohue

I'm not impressed by today's wade into the Comcast Cablecard waters. I just came back from the local office, where I tried to pick up two CCs. The woman at the counter said they wouldn't give me them and that they had to be installed, and that in fact none were in the office (I don't believe this last part).

Then, before she would schedule a CC install, she tried to talk me out of it, asking why I needed two, why I wanted CCs in the first place, etc. When I told her I had an S3, she sort of rolled her eyes. I asked if there was a problem, and she said "it's just that most people who have CableCards return them to us."

This is not a good omen. Hopefully things go well during my 10-12 window tomorrow.


----------



## broken TiVo

Well, a couple of pages back I posted how my once working TiVo lost many of the premium channels. Today A very knowledgable Comcast tech called me on the phone and said "lets get your Cards fixed". A few minutes on the phone with him was all it took, and I am now back up and running with all of my channels... For now anyway.

Broken TiVo


----------



## davedonohue

broken Tivo,

Any chance you got that tech's direct line?


----------



## Gregor

davedonohue said:


> I'm not impressed by today's wade into the Comcast Cablecard waters. I just came back from the local office, where I tried to pick up two CCs. The woman at the counter said they wouldn't give me them and that they had to be installed, and that in fact none were in the office (I don't believe this last part).
> 
> Then, before she would schedule a CC install, she tried to talk me out of it, asking why I needed two, why I wanted CCs in the first place, etc. When I told her I had an S3, she sort of rolled her eyes. I asked if there was a problem, and she said "it's just that most people who have CableCards return them to us."
> 
> This is not a good omen. Hopefully things go well during my 10-12 window tomorrow.


Make sure the tech follows Tivos instructions to the letter. Too many of the techs just jam both cards in at the same time and try to make that work. It doesn't.

Get one card working fully, then do the 2nd card.


----------



## johnzonie

Has anyone _ever_ received an STB for OnDemand at no additional charge for either the box or the outlet? It seems patently stupid to may $168 a year for the "privilege" of renting movies or PPV events from Comcast.

Background: Before I ditched DirecTV for Comcast, I was assured that there would be no charge for an STB to access OnDemand, which is of course part of the package I pay for. The install work order also shows no charge for the STB. However, when the bill arrives, sure enough there is a $7/mo and a $6.95/mo charge related to the STB. After three hours total on the phone, it seems there is no way to avoid these charges. Therefore I am returning the box to Comcast tomorrow to avoid these charges.

Comcast apparently wants me to use their competitors such as Blockbuster, Netflix, etc. for movie rentals and PPV.

Thanks,


----------



## mikesay98

Hi all, I hope this hasn't been discussed before, but I thought it worth mentioning. I received a call from comcast today (wasn't home so they left a message) saying they are switching over to cablecard 2.0, and that I needed to call this phone number with my TV on (I'm assuming this is to update their firmware?). Has anyone else received this? I'm in the SF Bay Area.


----------



## 1283

mikesay98 said:


> Hi all, I hope this hasn't been discussed before


It has. That started a few months ago. They want the pairing info.


----------



## broken TiVo

davedonohue said:


> broken Tivo,
> 
> Any chance you got that tech's direct line?


 I wish I had. I meant to, but after we got my cards working I let him off the phone before I thought about it.


----------



## davedonohue

Gregor,

Thanks very much for the tip. I would have completely forgotten about the instructions until it was too late. I will put them on top of the TiVo so I don't space.



Gregor said:


> Make sure the tech follows Tivos instructions to the letter. Too many of the techs just jam both cards in at the same time and try to make that work. It doesn't.
> 
> Get one card working fully, then do the 2nd card.


----------



## greenstork

I'm in Seattle and I just lost my premium channels last night. I spent 20 minutes on the phone with Comcast and they said it would be fixed in 10 minutes after I got off the phone. It's been 30 minutes and counting... Anyone else in this boat, or perhaps has a solution?


----------



## davedonohue

I now have the exact same problem. The tech who installed my CCs for the first time left about 90 mins ago. He tried to install both CCs at once (thanks, Gregor, for reminding me to give him the instructions to do one at a time).

I now can view analog cable, and the network HDs, but no digital or movie channels.

Aardvark, does your CC status read "Waiting for CP Auth"? Both of mine do, here in Charlottesville.



AaRdVarK3 said:


> You can head on over to this Charlottesville, Harrisonburg HDTV thread over at AVS Forum here and read my saga:
> 
> http://avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=386678&goto=newpost
> 
> I've had five techs come out to my hosue with three sets of CableCards, all with the same result. I get analog channels 2-70, it won't tune any of the digital basic, digital plus, or movie channels. Then I get Music Choice at 400+ just fine, and I get CBS, ABC, NBC, FOX, and TNT in HD. Trying to find someone competent at the Charlottesville Adelphia/Comcast office has been an exercise in futility. I went down there saturday, and they are getting me in touch with somebody named Nelson who is their lead technical manager, so hopefully something good will happen soon. I'll let you know.


----------



## davedonohue

Update: Comcast tech support says that they are getting an error when they try to update the CableCards. Time to call TiVo support, I guess.



davedonohue said:


> I now have the exact same problem. The tech who installed my CCs for the first time left about 90 mins ago. He tried to install both CCs at once (thanks, Gregor, for reminding me to give him the instructions to do one at a time).
> 
> I now can view analog cable, and the network HDs, but no digital or movie channels.
> 
> Aardvark, does your CC status read "Waiting for CP Auth"? Both of mine do, here in Charlottesville.


----------



## davedonohue

One call to TiVo and another to Comcast later, Comcast's new position is that my cards are not working because my work order has not closed. I'm informed that until the tech calls in his work orders for the day, my CableCards will not work.

Does this sound right to anyone?

They do not show as paired.



davedonohue said:


> Update: Comcast tech support says that they are getting an error when they try to update the CableCards. Time to call TiVo support, I guess.


----------



## pcjackson

I heard a similar remark today... during my conversations with Comcast... See my seperate thread from earlier.


----------



## Gregor

davedonohue said:


> One call to TiVo and another to Comcast later, Comcast's new position is that my cards are not working because my work order has not closed. I'm informed that until the tech calls in his work orders for the day, my CableCards will not work.
> 
> Does this sound right to anyone?
> 
> They do not show as paired.


It doesn't sound right. It can take a few hours for the conditional access to filter through their systems though.

If they're not working soon, call back and have them hit the cards again.


----------



## synch22

seattle here lost my HBO channels

this is the 4th time I have had lost channels & 2nd set of cable cards. Getting very annoying.

I will make the call later


----------



## davedonohue

I didn't think so either. It's been 11 hours and no dice, but the second time I called into Comcast they told me the same thing.



Gregor said:


> It doesn't sound right. It can take a few hours for the conditional access to filter through their systems though.
> 
> If they're not working soon, call back and have them hit the cards again.


----------



## aaronmitti

After _brokenTiVo_'s success in my area I figured they solved the problem with the lost channels (HBO, SHO & Cinemax). It took three more calls (and two calls to me they didn't make), but I'm working again. The lady who fixed it was Shelley in the "Video Department" in the Jacksonville, Florida office. Even after all of the trouble I had been through and them now having this fixed now, they were rude enough to ask why I didn't just want their boxes instead. Anyhow, those who still have this problem might try getting a hold of her.

-Aaron


----------



## synch22

how was the fix done?

My cards just wont get validated, the ones on the TIVO. My TV card was paired and validated on the first try. I just tried a whole new setup 1 hour on the phone and got 1 cable card to work and no HBO still. What gives?

For some reason both my cable cards now show the same host # and slot 2 is inopperable. If it wasnt for lifetime I would not keep this box...it has been a headache.

So i have one cable card now, not validated....and thats it. I have already made a trip to comcast to swap cards last week.


----------



## davedonohue

aaronmitti,

If I ever get off of hold with Comcast tech support, I'll ask for Shelley. I'm now on my fifth tech support call. Now that my work order is closed from my original installation, the tech I'm on hold with originally claimed that there are no such things as CableCard numbers and that "if Host ID were something that was necessary, there would be a field for it on my screen, sir."

I have since gotten her to find the CableCard numbers in her system, which she says are hexadecimal and all begin with PKK - the numbers reported by my S3 are all numeric strings separated by dashes.

I'm on hold because she's allegedly calling my local office to see if they can do anything. I got her to write down the CC #s and Host IDs as the S3 reported them with the hope that whoever she's talking with knows what they're talking about, and also asked her to pass along my phone number to them so they can call me directly if they do.

This is driving me crazy. I knew from past posts that there was a level of incompetence at Comcast, but never believed that after five calls I would yet to speak with someone who knew what they were doing.

Update: the confused call center lady (she was in Pensacola and couldn't transfer me to Jacksonville) tells me she's sent an "emergency" email to an account in my local office that is supposed to be checked every five minutes and that they will be responsible for solving the problem from this point. Naturally, she was not able to give me that email address or the name or number of anyone I could contact locally. I'll just sit back and wait for nothing to happen so I can repeat this process tomorrow 



aaronmitti said:


> After _brokenTiVo_'s success in my area I figured they solved the problem with the lost channels (HBO, SHO & Cinemax). It took three more calls (and two calls to me they didn't make), but I'm working again. The lady who fixed it was Shelley in the "Video Department" in the Jacksonville, Florida office. Even after all of the trouble I had been through and them now having this fixed now, they were rude enough to ask why I didn't just want their boxes instead. Anyhow, those who still have this problem might try getting a hold of her.
> 
> -Aaron


----------



## dnorth12

In the Seattle area:

I signed up for the HBO package today (soprano's is coming back April 10th). No signal on S3, but it is fine on the comcast 6412 in the bedroom. 

Reran guided setup with no change. Then called Comcast and was told that a lot of people with cable cards and HBO are having problems today and they hope to have it resolved by the end of the day.

We'll see...


----------



## Gregor

davedonohue said:


> aaronmitti,
> 
> If I ever get off of hold with Comcast tech support, I'll ask for Shelley. I'm now on my fifth tech support call. Now that my work order is closed from my original installation, the tech I'm on hold with originally claimed that there are no such things as CableCard numbers and that "if Host ID were something that was necessary, there would be a field for it on my screen, sir."
> 
> I have since gotten her to find the CableCard numbers in her system, which she says are hexadecimal and all begin with PKK - the numbers reported by my S3 are all numeric strings separated by dashes.
> 
> I'm on hold because she's allegedly calling my local office to see if they can do anything. I got her to write down the CC #s and Host IDs as the S3 reported them with the hope that whoever she's talking with knows what they're talking about, and also asked her to pass along my phone number to them so they can call me directly if they do.
> 
> This is driving me crazy. I knew from past posts that there was a level of incompetence at Comcast, but never believed that after five calls I would yet to speak with someone who knew what they were doing.
> 
> Update: the confused call center lady (she was in Pensacola and couldn't transfer me to Jacksonville) tells me she's sent an "emergency" email to an account in my local office that is supposed to be checked every five minutes and that they will be responsible for solving the problem from this point. Naturally, she was not able to give me that email address or the name or number of anyone I could contact locally. I'll just sit back and wait for nothing to happen so I can repeat this process tomorrow


Hmmm...I wonder if there's a national center for CC conditional access? Shelley is the person that the techs like here, too, in SE PA.


----------



## davedonohue

I think at this point I'll pay for Shelley's direct line. The local office just called to tell me that the CCs ARE paired (which I think is BS) and that a tech will need to come out on Tuesday night to fix.


----------



## synch22

i am starting to feel most of the issues are on the tech side as well. The people on the phones, they are telling me swap this do that...stuff I know should not be done.

I


----------



## rickeame

I lost my premiums sometime in the last few days it seems. All of my scheduled shows did not record properly, and when I went to watch a channel today -- nothing. They have been unable to get it done over the phone. She tried sending a signal a few times, to no avail. I get all the other channels. Ridiculous. this is in the seattle area.


----------



## rickeame

Okay, just got off the phone with a tech who was a bit more knowledgeable than the prior one...she said it's widespread in our area, they are investigating why, and they gave me a credit. However, it's worrysome....


----------



## davedonohue

I need to start asking for credits, not for the amount of time I've been without channels, but for the time (3+ hours) I've spent on the phone dealing with this.


----------



## pcjackson

Shelly was, as well, the Baltimore "CC" guy.


----------



## dnorth12

Anyone seeing any return of your pays channels?

Still not getting HBO in Seattle. When I tune to HBOHD channel 549 I see about a half second of live video before I get the grey screen "provided by my cable provider" that I am not signed up for this channel.


----------



## synch22

dnorth12 said:


> Anyone seeing any return of your pays channels?
> 
> Still not getting HBO in Seattle. When I tune to HBOHD channel 549 I see about a half second of live video before I get the grey screen "provided by my cable provider" that I am not signed up for this channel.


same thing here, last call they said I may need new cards again!


----------



## Gregor

synch22 said:


> same thing here, last call they said I may need new cards again!


I'm guessing with all of this it's easier to delete and set up new cards as opposed to fixing the configuration problems with an existing set.


----------



## Roderigo

dnorth12 said:


> Anyone seeing any return of your pays channels?
> 
> Still not getting HBO in Seattle. When I tune to HBOHD channel 549 I see about a half second of live video before I get the grey screen "provided by my cable provider" that I am not signed up for this channel.


Assuming you're on a motorola system. Sounds like they just turned on copy protection for HBO and haven't properly entered the host id/cablecard id/data values into the headend, and then send the right message to the card.

Check the Conditional Acccess screen for the "Host Validation" line. If it doesn't say "validated" copy protected channels won't work, and you'll see the exact symptom you're describing.

I'd call and double check those numbers. Then see if they can figure out how to send the cablecard validation hit (vs all the other types of hits they can send). Chances are you don't need new cards, but as Gregor just said - new cards give them another chance to get it right (or screw up other stuff).


----------



## sleepeeg3

rcr2 said:


> Now, claiming my number to be disconnected is indigenous for the simple fact that I have Comcast as my phone service.


Methinks you meant either disingenuous or ingenious.


----------



## davedonohue

FYI, I've posted a poll of people who are having CC issues and asking them who their provider is at http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=4998386#post4998386.

I am curious to see if there's a disproportionate number of Comcast customers having such issues. There's no way for it to be statistically significant, of course, and the results are bound to be skewed towards Comcast since they're the largest US cable provider.

But some naive part of me thinks that if there's a huge spike in Comcast users with CC issues, we might be able to influence Comcast tech support in some way.

Given how naive I appear to be with regard to the above, today would be an excellent day to try to sell me a bridge


----------



## dnorth12

OK got HBO on cable cards working in the Seattle area.

A little background. Everything was working fine from Sept 14 until yesterday when I called and asked to have HBO added to my package. This is the only premium that I have added since getting the S3.

Called twice yesterday to let Comcast know that the HBO package wasn't getting video, just the screen that says call your cable co to start service on this card. Was told that they were having trouble with HBO and cable cards and were working on it.

I called again today and was told the same thing, but this time got a CSR who wanted to take the time and work with me. She said that it might have something to do with the DRM thing, but wasn't sure. Checked with her support and was told that the cards needed to paired again.

So - have to pull the cards and start over with cable card setup. She had the TiVo instructions right there and we walked through the pairing of each card separately without doing guided setup and they both worked. Doing guided setup as I type.

Took about a half hour on the phone.

So if you are having cc issues with HBO try getting your cable co to go through the process of pairing the cards again.


----------



## Peter000

I've been trying unsuccessfully to get my CC to let me re-pair the cards over the phone. They insist on sending a tech out.


----------



## cherrytree

I'm sorry to hear of the problems many are having. I've been fortunate and things have worked well. I had my CCs installed as part of a Triple Play about three weeks ago. While I specifically requested a Comcast technician to come, a Triwire contractor came instead.

The contractor came with Motorola CCs and installed them separately as instructed. He waited an insanely long 27 minutes before getting through to a guy at the Chelmsford, MA headend, and fortunately the contractor activated both cards without letting the Chelmsford guy get off the phone between activating CC1 and CC2.

Unfortunately, when I scrolled through the channels while the contractor was still at my home, I saw that CC2 wasn't receiving the premium channels I ordered. Therefore, the contractor had to call back the headend and wait another 20 minutes, but the second activation was successful.

I ordered the $159.99 Comcast Premier Bundle, which gives me virtually every cable channel they offer. The only exceptions would be Playboy and most international channels. Also, I don't get the big multi-channel sports packages like MLB Extra Innings or NBA League Pass.

I received my first bill and the charges were:
$159.99 Premier Bundle
$3.00 Cable Modem/eMTA rental
$1.50 CableCARD (additional card, same device)
$9.99 Tons of fees and taxes
$174.48 Total

Interestingly, I had to take a Comcast DVR (at no extra charge) in order to get the Premier Bundle. I told the CSR I didn't want the DVR since I was using a TiVo and that a regular digital STB would do. However, she said if I didn't take the DVR I couldn't get the package.

Forcing the Comcast DVR onto me highlights the difficulty that TiVo has in competing with the cable-provided DVRs, especially when they're bundled in. I paid $670 for my S3 and bought a 3-year $299 TiVo plan for a total of almost $1,000. While to me, the TiVo is worth $1,000 over three years, and I think the Comcast DVR is absolute garbage, I wonder how many others can justify paying so much for a DVR that can't do PPV or On Demand.

I really hope CableCARD 2.0 happens in 2008.


----------



## aaronwt

So I guess they aren't charging you for the DVR? I wish they would do that for me. I want a cable box just for On Deamnd and the only box available has a DVI output. I'd like to get an HDMI output but to get that they would charge me an extra $11.95 a month. The DVI cable box is nothing but it won't work properly with the HDMI FLEA noise recution unit so I have to bypass that device.


----------



## cherrytree

Yes, there's no charge for the DVR. That's pretty bad that Comcast doesn't have a single regular STB with HDMI output.

Hopefully, Motorola will rip out the DVR guts of its DCT3400 and make an HD STB out of it. This is what it seems to me that they did with the DCT6400 DVR and its identically looking DCT6200 HD STB.


----------



## rcr2

sleepeeg3 said:


> Methinks you meant either disingenuous or ingenious.


Darn auto-spell correct. Disingenuous, obviously.


----------



## Gregor

Peter000 said:


> I've been trying unsuccessfully to get my CC to let me re-pair the cards over the phone. They insist on sending a tech out.


Yeah, like you can't read numbers off the screen. I wish they'd put up a web interface that would take care of this.


----------



## TerpBE

I've been having a problem with Comcast for two months, and it seems to be an endless cycle.

I noticed in January that I was being billed $1.50 for the second cablecard, and $8.90 for an additional outlet, which I don't have. I called Comcast to have the additional outlet charge removed. Once they removed it, my second cablecard stopped receiving some of my channels. (I think the ones that are missing are the difference between the "Plus" and "Platinum" tier).

Since they're Comcast, they couldn't figure out what was wrong and had to send out a tech. He came out, tested the signal, swapped the cablecards, and did a bunch of other stuff. After about 2 hours, he realized that something was set up wrong on Comcast's end with the signal they were sending. Apparently the signal for cc#2 didn't have the platinum package. He had them fix it and got everything working.

Then the next bill came, and I saw I was being billed the $8.90 additional outlet charge again. I called to have it removed, and once again, my second cablecard stopped getting some of the channels. Once again, Comcast said the only thing they could do is send out a tech. Once again, he came out, tested the signal, swapped the cablecards, and did a bunch of other stuff. When it still wasn't working, he called his supervisor who said "Oh, it's fine now, it just takes 24 hours for the Tivo to recognize it". Realizing that I wasn't going to accept that as an answer, he talked with the people that send the signal, and noticed that the "sports package" was on one of the cablecards twice, which was confusing things. He apparently had one of them removed and resent the signal, and everything was working fine.

Now, this month I once again was charged the $8.90 fee. I called Comcast and said I shouldn't have that fee, and that every time they take it away, one of my cablecards stops working. The guy said that he would stay on the phone to make sure that didn't happen. He removed the charge, then the line disconnected, and - surprise, surprise! - the cablecard stopped working immediately. I called back again, was disconnected twice more, talked to two supervisors, and spent 3 hours on the phone. The end result is that they're sending ANOTHER tech out.

Comcast is screwing up something so that when they remove the "additional outlet" charge, they take away some of the channels from cablecard #2. When they eventually get it working, they start charging me the "additional outlet" charge again.

According to everyone I've talked to at Comcast, everything is set up correctly on their end, and the signal they're sending should have all the channels. But, that's what they were telling me before, and every time this happened it turned out to be a problem with the signal they're sending. How can I convince Comcast that it is an issue on their end and there's no need to send out a tech? Does anybody who works for Comcast or who knows a lot about cablecards know what SPECIFICALLY I can tell them to check?

Also, how can I get them to stop billing me the additional outlet charge and ALSO have all of my channels work?

I don't know if this could have anything to do with it, but they said that my one cablecard is listed on "outlet 1" and the other is listed on "outlet 5". Should they both be on the same outlet (if that's even possible), or on adjacent ones?

I have spent about 10 hours on the phone talking to about 20 different people over the past 2 months, and I just keep getting stuck in the same cycle. It makes it worse that once you talk to someone you can never get back in touch with the same person again, so I have to re-explain the situation every time I call. 

Can anybody help? Comcast has detroyed my soul.


----------



## hiker

TerpBE said:


> I've been having a problem with Comcast for two months, and it seems to be an endless cycle.
> ...


See a previous post in this thread here for a phone number to call for the executive assistant line at Comcast Corporate.


----------



## bizzy

Gregor said:


> Yeah, like you can't read numbers off the screen. I wish they'd put up a web interface that would take care of this.


My pet theory is that there is an element of trust here because these 'numbers' are actually authentication credentials. There may be some fraud potential in allowing customers to provide this information. They do seem to be the tokens that the entire conditional access system rely on; and therefore they've probably decided that the expense of a truck roll is less than the potential fraud exposure.


----------



## Warlord46

An article in the Miami Herald yesterday led me to believe Miami-Dade County along with all others in Florida negotiated separate contracts with Comcast. So I gave the County a call, intending to complain about how they've let Comcast overcharge me for my use of S3s instead of their own DVR boxes. They set me straight:

Two years ago, the FCC, at Comcast's request, stripped the County (over its objections) of its authority to regulate Comcast's rates for Tier 2 cable channels (all channels other than basic cable). Last month, at Comcast's request, the FCC stripped the County (again, over its objections) of its authority to regulate Comcast's rates for Tier 1 cable and all other services. At least in Miami-Dade County, Comcast is free to charge whatever it wants for any service it provides, even though it is a monopoly in this County.

The County cable staffer I was talking to also informed me that the pending legislation before Florida's legislature which has been approved by the House and about to be approved by the Senate will, among other goodies for the cable monopolies, strip the remaining authority of Counties to regulate cable providers in the areas of response time and for rebates on bills when service is out. Lobbyists are being paid huge amounts of money to see to it this legislation gets passed.

I know Comcast's response when I complain about their high rates for the cable cards in my S3s is to tell me I should just accept their DVRs instead. There is no way other than Comcast for me to record anything other than broadcast channels OTA, so I'm stuck until S3s can work with satellites. It is costing Comcast a pretty penny to get the support from the FCC and the State of Florida to increase their monopoly charges to its customers. You have to wonder, who is going to pay for that tab?


----------



## bicker

I'm very much in favor of stripping municipalities of the ability to regulate cable television. That should solely be a state prerogative. I've seen a lot of corruption in town governments over the years -- some look at cable companies not as businesses seeking to provide services to the town's residents, but rather as nothing more than piggy banks to exact financial considerations from.

Once regulation is at the state level, it will be much easier to convince other cable companies to come in to compete. The corrupt way things are now, we get what we deserve.


----------



## wackymann

Wouldn't it be easier to pay the $8.95?

This is pretty common actually if you search through this thread - many of the Comcast systems around the country have an older set of software running that forces the additional outlet charge to get the second cable card working. I haven't heard of anybody who has gotten the thing to work in those areas without paying the fee. Although it's usually cheaper - like $5.95. You can continue to fight it, but I'm guessing your struggles can't be worth less than the $8.95/month it would cost to just move on... I'm sure they will upgrade their software in the coming months, and then maybe you can complain and get a refund for the overcharged months.


----------



## johnzonie

I just changed from D* to Comcast here is the Tucson area. According to the work order and first bill, first CC w/HD was free, second one was $1.50/mo and the only other charge was for programming - Digital Classic Plus at $66.94.

The only thing wrong/missing is OnDemand, which of course does not work with S3. Comcast won't provide STB, despite what their FAQ says.

BTW, the Tucson area has had a major head end upgrade in anticipation of adding telephone services so things might be different here.

In any case, the Comcast/TiVo PQ has been flawless thus far and superior to D*.


----------



## TerpBE

hiker said:


> See a previous post in this thread here for a phone number to call for the executive assistant line at Comcast Corporate.


Thanks for the tip. Generally I think of "executive assistant" as a nicer-sounding term for "secretary". Should I assume that it means something different at Comcast? Has anybody else had success through them? Luckily it's a local call for me.


----------



## KevinG

TerpBE said:


> Thanks for the tip. Generally I think of "executive assistant" as a nicer-sounding term for "secretary". Should I assume that it means something different at Comcast? Has anybody else had success through them? Luckily it's a local call for me.


Yes! I ended up getting transfered to my local office's "executive assistant" team, but I now have a person who personally looks after my issues... I called her directly to set up the install of my 2nd series 3. She dispatches a lead comcast employee, and he knows what he's doing, and has a personal assistant in the office that hits the cards/sets up the accounts (none of that waiting on hold forever). I also have his cell phone number so we can chat about anything that comes up with my service (including VOIP issues).

I recommend calling the number...


----------



## Gregor

I think folks here have had generally positive experiences calling Comcast corporate. I've read a few articles where Brian Roberts was said to be extremely unhappy when he hears about bad customer service.


----------



## JPShinn

Did anyone else lose all of their service discounts by changing to the S3? I lost my service discounts for both cable and high speed internet. Jacked up my bill by over $52. I'm in the SF Bay Area.

Thx.


----------



## Warlord46

bicker said:


> I'm very much in favor of stripping municipalities of the ability to regulate cable television. That should solely be a state prerogative. I've seen a lot of corruption in town governments over the years -- some look at cable companies not as businesses seeking to provide services to the town's residents, but rather as nothing more than piggy banks to exact financial considerations from.
> 
> Once regulation is at the state level, it will be much easier to convince other cable companies to come in to compete. The corrupt way things are now, we get what we deserve.


Bicker, you should follow your own advice and "Don't close your eyes and ears to the reality around you." (bicker, post 1803). In your relentless support for Comcast in this forum, "You're not doing much more than just your standard breast-beating" (bicker, post 1627)

If you are a Comcast stockholder or employee, there is a lot to like about the changes in Florida law Bicker praises that frees Comcast from County regulations in Counties where it has a cable monopoly, and from any state regulation of its prices as well. That has enabled Comcast to raise its charges for cable cards in Miami so as to make S3s much more expensive than their own DVRs. If you are a customer of this monopoly, Bicker's claim that poor Comcast is only trying to keep local communities from using it as a piggy bank is nothing but "self-absorbed idiocy." (bicker, post 1743).


----------



## davedonohue

Tech #2 just arrived. He reports that he has never been able to install a CableCard in either a TV or an S3 successfully, and doesn't know any of his colleagues who have. He said that he and his colleagues have complained many times now that they have been provided with no training and that it's making them look stupid in front of customers during 3-4 hour visits.

I really feel for the guy. It must suck.


----------



## jeffsinsfo

My guess is that the problem in your area isn't the lack of training of the field techs; it's a lack of competence and/or training with respect to their office staff responsible for pairing/authorizing the cards.



davedonohue said:


> Tech #2 just arrived. He reports that he has never been able to install a CableCard in either a TV or an S3 successfully, and doesn't know any of his colleagues who have. He said that he and his colleagues have complained many times now that they have been provided with no training and that it's making them look stupid in front of customers during 3-4 hour visits.
> 
> I really feel for the guy. It must suck.


----------



## markp99

dave,

Did the guy complete the install? Seems like they could follow the install instructions supplied with the unit, just like you would have done if they could have given you the CC's directly.

These stories worry me; Comcast is due to arrive on Friday to do my CC install.


----------



## 1283

jeffsinsfo said:


> My guess is that the problem in your area isn't the lack of training of the field techs; it's a lack of competence and/or training with respect to their office staff responsible for pairing/authorizing the cards.


Exactly. There is no training required for inserting CableCards.


----------



## davedonohue

Visit #2 also ended in failure. The tech had all conversations on speakerphone, and whoever he was talking to clearly had no idea what was going on (e.g. "what's a host ID?). The tech was extraordinarily apologetic. He referred me to someone named Becky in the Charlottesville local office who will allegedly be calling me in the A.M.

If it is going to take 4-5 days between tech visits, I need to seriously think about sending my S3 back to the TiVo Community store within their return window and canceling my TiVo service within the 30 day window.

I left a message on the executive assistant line linked to a few posts above this one at 1 PM EDT. No return call yet.


----------



## dconner

Dave, it looks like you're having the same experience in Central Virginia that I did in Northern Virginia (look back in the thread for all the gory details.) I think the big underlying problem is that in Comcast's corporate culture, nobody ever talks to anybody else or disseminates information. Their field techs are untrained, and the customer support people have bad or nonexistent information. From what I can tell, your Host ID and... the other number *must* be given to someone in the Comcast office, and they *must* enter them properly in their system, for TiVo to work. But the customer support people don't seem to know this, or to know what to do with the numbers if they're given. Perhaps Northern Virginia Comcast finally figured this out... but of course, lessons learned aren't disseminated to any of the other bits of Comcast, so the same ordeal probably has to happen in every one of them as they waste money on pointless service calls and returned Cablecards.

With me, I had to go through 5 or 6 visits before I was apparently regarded as enough of a troublemaker to be allowed to talk to the one person in the organization who knew what he was doing.


----------



## mowog74

Dave, I thought you'd like to know that you're apparently becoming well known as "one guy" to local Comcast employees, as in "there's one guy with a Tivo 3 Series [sic] and we've been out there 3 times and still can't get it working". I heard this during a frustrating experience at the Ruckersville local office this afternoon, and saw your posts here after I got back to work. I assume they're talking about you...

I don't have a TiVo anymore, have switched to Windows MCE instead but would like to get this cablecard thing sorted out so I can at least watch live HDTV on occasion (MCE doesn't support cablecard yet). I had a tech out to the house yesterday who installed the card and was able to get all analog, some digital SD channels, and local and non-premium HD working, but many digital SD and all premium HD channels did not work. He claimed he needed a new card, and when I balked at taking off work again to wait for another tech visit he said I could pick it up at the office today. (As an aside, when I got home yesterday evening I found that one of my digital STBs _and_ my cable modem had both been deactivated, requiring about 70 total minutes on the phone with Comcast support to fix.)

At the office today, I had a long and frustrating conversation with the rep there, who said that 1) Comcast doesn't offer cablecard in our area, to which I responded by showing her mine, 2) that the tech shouldn't have told me I could pick one up, and 3) that there was no card for me to pick up. Fed up, I dropped off the card I had and just told her to forget about the whole deal.

Of course I would still love to get a cablecard working. Do you have any tips for dealing with the offices here--names to ask for or direct numbers, maybe? There's got to be someone at the office that would find this unacceptable. Thanks, and good luck getting yours going too!

Mike


----------



## astronomer

I've had the Series 3 for about 3 weeks and finally found time for the cable card installation. Comcast in Charlottesville, VA now has the HD versions of ABC, CBS, NBC, and FOX (of which only NBC is available OTA) and recently added TNTHD and Discovery HD, all unencrypted. I don't subscribe to digital or premium channels. Prior to the cable card installation, I could receive all 6 HD channels by referring to their channel numbers, but there was no guide information, of course.

The technician arrived right on time and said he had done several Series 3 installations, and thus knew all about the order in which things had to be done. It took about 10 minutes to run through the steps, and then he called in the numbers for the cable cards.

The HD channels were all there with the proper channel numbers. The Series 3 politely suggested I should go through the whole setup process again, which I began promptly.

The first problem was that my broadband internet connection no longer worked. I called Comcast and that problem was resolved in about 20 minutes; the operator said this "has been happening a lot lately, and I know what to do"--and she was right.

Everything is now working on the unencrypted HD channels with one puzzling exception: only one of the tuners will tune the Discovery HD channel--the other one tunes all the other channels perfectly, but not Discovery HD. Has anyone encountered and resolved a similar problem?

BTW, the Planet Earth series on Discovery HD played through my projector is stunning!


----------



## azitnay

When we first had CableCARDs installed, both Discovery HD and MTVHD only tuned well through the first CableCARD -- they came in terribly pixelated through the second CableCARD. Not caring much about either channel, I ignored it for a while, and it resolved itself. Not very helpful, I know .

Drew


----------



## RSPinCT

Well, after reading the onslaught of horror stories there may be some hope for Connecticut owners. Here's the recap....purchased the S3 and called Comcast. Rep told me to go to local Comcast Service Center and get the card. Bring the unit and they will install them for me. Well, of course I got there and the two guys there looked at me and each other with that "clueless" look. Of course, they had no cards and don't give them out. Ok, that went well. Got home, called Comcast very unhappy. Rep was great. Offered to send a truck, waive the $14.95 fee, and got the 2nd card for only $2.75/mo. (1st was free). 

Truck arrived two days later... installer was great, really cool guy, but, only had ONE of the two cards. Ok, I have 14 years in Info Systems so the technology aspect of this was easy for me to discuss with him. He told me he has only done one CC install and that almost 6 months ago! So, I told him I would handle it and he was fine with that. He called his office to register the card's serial # with my account. Slipped the card into bottom slot, all looks good. He calls the Advanced Support office to pair the cards. On hold forever. By now we've chatted for a while and we agree I can hanlde it from here as I had to get to work and he had other jobs. He also offered to drop the second card off to me the following morning. I get the correct # to call (sorry, I assured him I would not post the # anywhere as it is for Comcast staff only). Get to the right department about 20 minutes later and when we get the right job# and ready to go we find out no card is assigned to my account. Ok, that's a problem because I cannot call the dispatch office to get the card assigned. Anyway, I am able to call the installer that came out and again he was great. Said he would call me right back. After he called his office as it turns out, the card was accidentally assigned to the wrong account. All fixed. After getting home from work that evening I tried again. This time, the card was there and I provided all the proper numbers. Couple minutes later, channels appear. Ok, hung up with him. Thought I was OK but I was only getting the basic cable channels and I have everything Comcast offers. Called regular Comcast support and had the agent send a hit to the card. Bingo, on came all the channels. Everything works great... checked all 20 HD channels and the many premium ones. All good. Following day, came home from work, and, as promised, the 2nd card was there waiting. Called Advanced Support again, did the pairing on card #2, and all channels online and working for that card too....this time all the channels were up and running.  

So, although a few hic ups, nothing even close to what some of you have seen or are still going through. Seems like Comcast here in CT has a better grip on the process and if you yourself know what you are doing, you're one step ahead too. Another note, the Advanced Support center I called is also in the CT/MA area, (they even had a menu option # just for Cable Card Installs!), and all three persons I spoke to from that group seemed to know the process although in chatting with one of them he admitted the Tivo's could be aa pain in the butt. It would seems that training throughout the country varies from none, (like you poor guys in VA), to very knowledgable (fortunately, the later appears to be the case here). Now I'll just wait and see if there are no sudden issues with lost channels that some of you have seen although I think they will be easily resolved by sending a hit to the card if necessary. We'll see! I hope this info helps some of you. Rick


----------



## davedonohue

My CableCards here in Cville can tune in DiscoveryHD, TNTHD, and the local HDs with no problem - but that's ALL they can do. The frustrating part is that I do pay for digital and premium channels. Your experience is just like ours - it sounds like your installer is well versed in this setup 

I am jealous that your setup is working for you!



astronomer said:


> I've had the Series 3 for about 3 weeks and finally found time for the cable card installation. Comcast in Charlottesville, VA now has the HD versions of ABC, CBS, NBC, and FOX (of which only NBC is available OTA) and recently added TNTHD and Discovery HD, all unencrypted. I don't subscribe to digital or premium channels. Prior to the cable card installation, I could receive all 6 HD channels by referring to their channel numbers, but there was no guide information, of course.
> 
> The technician arrived right on time and said he had done several Series 3 installations, and thus knew all about the order in which things had to be done. It took about 10 minutes to run through the steps, and then he called in the numbers for the cable cards.
> 
> The HD channels were all there with the proper channel numbers. The Series 3 politely suggested I should go through the whole setup process again, which I began promptly.
> 
> The first problem was that my broadband internet connection no longer worked. I called Comcast and that problem was resolved in about 20 minutes; the operator said this "has been happening a lot lately, and I know what to do"--and she was right.
> 
> Everything is now working on the unencrypted HD channels with one puzzling exception: only one of the tuners will tune the Discovery HD channel--the other one tunes all the other channels perfectly, but not Discovery HD. Has anyone encountered and resolved a similar problem?
> 
> BTW, the Planet Earth series on Discovery HD played through my projector is stunning!


----------



## synch22

let me add to my story

just went in and swapped cards, 15 min drive or so. SO i come home and one of the cards off the bat is bad lol...161-2 error.

Second card I went through the process and guy tells me in 15 mins I should be validated.

I just checked and that card gets only a few channels. I am feeling pretty much done with this process...I dont know what to do. Do i just get a truck roll? Why does the cable card on my tv get all channels and is validated no problem.

I may try a reset of the whole tivo....erase everything and try again. Is my TIVO the problem or is it comcast?

$700 + $200 lifetime and the thing wont work for me the way it is supposed to.


----------



## Gregor

synch22 said:


> let me add to my story
> 
> just went in and swapped cards, 15 min drive or so. SO i come home and one of the cards off the bat is bad lol...161-2 error.
> 
> Second card I went through the process and guy tells me in 15 mins I should be validated.
> 
> I just checked and that card gets only a few channels. I am feeling pretty much done with this process...I dont know what to do. Do i just get a truck roll? Why does the cable card on my tv get all channels and is validated no problem.
> 
> I may try a reset of the whole tivo....erase everything and try again. Is my TIVO the problem or is it comcast?
> 
> $700 + $200 lifetime and the thing wont work for me the way it is supposed to.


You might have to wait a few hours for the info to filter through their conditional access system. The first one of mine took overnight, the second took a service call and an "initialization hit" from the CO to work.

Remember with 1 cable card the Tivo reverts to single tuner mode.

My guess is your problem is with the cards, not theTivo if one of the cards works.


----------



## jeffsinsfo

I'm guessing it's a Comcast problem.

Does your TV have dual cable card slots or just one? Did Comcast actually have to pair the cable card to your TV or was it more "plug and play?"

As I documented in this thread during my 3+ week ordeal with Comcast getting them to get the data at their head end set correctly, if Comcast gets all of the data correct AND correctly enters it into their computer, then the TiVo works properly. If they screw up things on their end (cards not authorized for the appropriate package, incorrect data values entered, etc), then the TiVo doesn't operate correctly. I'm glad I didn't follow Comcast's (and TiVo's) advice after my first unsuccessful installation appointment and go through the hassle of exchanging my TiVo box. All it took was someone who knew what they were doing at the head end and finally all of my channels worked properly on both tuners.



synch22 said:


> let me add to my story
> 
> just went in and swapped cards, 15 min drive or so. SO i come home and one of the cards off the bat is bad lol...161-2 error.
> 
> Second card I went through the process and guy tells me in 15 mins I should be validated.
> 
> I just checked and that card gets only a few channels. I am feeling pretty much done with this process...I dont know what to do. Do i just get a truck roll? Why does the cable card on my tv get all channels and is validated no problem.
> 
> I may try a reset of the whole tivo....erase everything and try again. Is my TIVO the problem or is it comcast?
> 
> $700 + $200 lifetime and the thing wont work for me the way it is supposed to.


----------



## Mike in NJ

Called Comcast on Thursday to get them to fix the account - I was being billed for two "additional outlets" at $7.95 each. The CSR said she adjusted those charges off the bill and made corrections to properly account for the cablecards. She promised that the cards would continue to work properly. Wrong... Starting Friday, a bunch of digital channels have now become "black screens" (no sound or video). 

Called customer support several times, and got the same story each time. Their knowledgebase now says not to send a "hit" to re-initialize the cards under any circumstances because "sending a hit will fry the cards, guaranteed". They have to send a tech.

The tech will arrive Thursday, supposedly with new cards. Super.


----------



## sfhub

In my experience dealing with the additional outlet fee, their system is overloading the outlet fee as an on/off switch for the CableCARD device. If you take them off it disables the CableCARD. This may not be true for all coded devices so your experience may vary depending on how they coded your CableCARDs.


----------



## Mike in NJ

sfhub said:


> In my experience dealing with the additional outlet fee, their system is overloading the outlet fee as an on/off switch for the CableCARD device. If you take them off it disables the CableCARD. This may not be true for all coded devices so your experience may vary depending on how they coded your CableCARDs.


If you are correct and this is the case here, is there a known workaround to address the excessive charging, or do I just need to suck it up and pay $16 a month in order to use the Tivo?


----------



## Gregor

Mike in NJ said:


> Called Comcast on Thursday to get them to fix the account - I was being billed for two "additional outlets" at $7.95 each. The CSR said she adjusted those charges off the bill and made corrections to properly account for the cablecards. She promised that the cards would continue to work properly. Wrong... Starting Friday, a bunch of digital channels have now become "black screens" (no sound or video).
> 
> Called customer support several times, and got the same story each time. Their knowledgebase now says not to send a "hit" to re-initialize the cards under any circumstances because "sending a hit will fry the cards, guaranteed". They have to send a tech.
> 
> The tech will arrive Thursday, supposedly with new cards. Super.


I gotta wonder if the conditional access system is so bad that the only way to fix a problem is to delete the cable cards and enter new ones.

IIRC, replacing the cards seems to be the only way Comcast has of fixing problems?


----------



## cgould

Mike in NJ said:


> If you are correct and this is the case here, is there a known workaround to address the excessive charging, or do I just need to suck it up and pay $16 a month in order to use the Tivo?


Supposedly the $1.50 "tivo 2nd card" charge was present to address this, enabling an actual charge item for the 2nd card (so the billing system can track and enable both), but that shouldn't require an addnl digital outlet charge.
If their system can't bill it right still, you might have to eat the ADO charge, but (from other VA poster above?) you shouldn't have BOTH the $1.50 Tivo charge, and the ADO.
Push them to check for the special corporate memo re the Tivo $1.50 charge/account setup for dual cards on single device.

some of this may be regional pricing, but more likely it's simply ignorance/incorrect setup on comcast's end.


----------



## lachacg

Mike in NJ said:


> Called Comcast on Thursday to get them to fix the account - I was being billed for two "additional outlets" at $7.95 each. The CSR said she adjusted those charges off the bill and made corrections to properly account for the cablecards. She promised that the cards would continue to work properly. Wrong... Starting Friday, a bunch of digital channels have now become "black screens" (no sound or video).
> 
> Called customer support several times, and got the same story each time. Their knowledgebase now says not to send a "hit" to re-initialize the cards under any circumstances because "sending a hit will fry the cards, guaranteed". They have to send a tech.
> 
> The tech will arrive Thursday, supposedly with new cards. Super.


Exact same thing happened to me, Comcast of Union NJ. They took off the extra outlet charge, and lo and behold, my second cablecard is missing channels. I have to wait until next Tuesday for a tech. Please post back how it goes, so I know what to tell my tech guy.

I can't wait for FIOS to get to town.


----------



## Mike in NJ

lachacg said:


> Exact same thing happened to me, Comcast of Union NJ. They took off the extra outlet charge, and lo and behold, my second cablecard is missing channels. I have to wait until next Tuesday for a tech. Please post back how it goes, so I know what to tell my tech guy.
> 
> I can't wait for FIOS to get to town.


Will do. (I'm dealing with Comcast of Union also).

I've got FIOS Internet and phone already but am staying away from FIOS TV as I'm getting the impression that there are more issues to be had with that than with cable.


----------



## AutumnT

Mike in NJ said:


> Called customer support several times, and got the same story each time. Their knowledgebase now says not to send a "hit" to re-initialize the cards under any circumstances because "sending a hit will fry the cards, guaranteed". They have to send a tech.
> (


FYI this is complete BS. I've had problems with my cablecards twice (usually after a power outage) when I lost the cable channels and both times I called Comcast and they entered a "Hit" and a "CCV Hit" and it fixed them. Nothing is fried and everything works. Don't tell them you have a TIVO, just ask them to do this.


----------



## Mike in NJ

AutumnT said:


> FYI this is complete BS. I've had problems with my cablecards twice (usually after a power outage) when I lost the cable channels and both times I called Comcast and they entered a "Hit" and a "CCV Hit" and it fixed them. Nothing is fried and everything works. Don't tell them you have a TIVO, just ask them to do this.


I certainly won't argue that it's not BS, and I'm sure you've been successful in the past. Perhaps you will be successful in the future also.

Nonetheless, I called them three separate times over 2 days. I never mentioned that I had a TiVo. Each time I just asked them to send a hit to the cards, and each time they refused. Each time they said the exact same thing. This is apparently a new procedure they have been asked to follow.


----------



## ac3dd

Comcast changed around their digital channel numbers, but TiVo didn't pick them up the new numbers and ended up recording the wrong thing. It still didn't recognize the new channel numbers after I made it connect and download the guide data and also repeated the Guided Setup.

Have any of you experienced something like this? Is this a CableCard issue or a TiVo problem? Do the CableCards need a "hit" to pick up the new channel mappings, or do I just wait for another day or two until TiVo eventually downloads them?


----------



## markp99

ac2dd,

You can report the lineup issue to TiVo here:

http://customersupport.tivo.com/LaunchContent.aspx?CID=5a545f57-f407-4c4c-a420-c7988fe596c3


----------



## ac3dd

Thanks, I followed the steps and got the channels to update after 3 tries.

The problem is that the HD channel names are now longer and don't fit properly in the guide, so instead of the usual 4-letter names, the names are like HD - ABC or HD - CBS, which shows up as "HD - ..." in the guide. So I get a bunch of channels in the guide that all have the same indistinguishable "HD - ..." name.


----------



## ejs2000

Hi, all. I've had a TiVo (series 2) for a long time, and I just upgraded to an HDTV. I was planning to upgrade to the S3 ASAP, but now, reading this thread, I'm not so certain.

Are you all with the serious problems a minority, or does everyone with CableCards have to deal with this hell? Based on what I'm reading here, this whole CableCard business seems not ready for prime time. But I would hate to lose my TiVo functions for HD. 

So, may I ask-- Are there a lot of you out there who have never had any CableCard problems? Or should I plan to take a week off work when I want to get them installed, and look forward to rebooting every day?

In case this is relevant-- I live in San Francisco and have Comcast.

Thanks!

e


----------



## ac3dd

ejs2000 said:


> So, may I ask-- Are there a lot of you out there who have never had any CableCard problems? Or should I plan to take a week off work when I want to get them installed, and look forward to rebooting every day?


I didn't have any trouble with my CableCards ... install took less than 15 minutes, and they've been working since. My only complaint is the "additional outlet" fee (I think it was $6.99) for the second card.

A nice benefit of the TiVo S3 is that it can record over-the-air HD channels if you have an antenna, and cable cards are not needed for the analog non-premium channels. So you don't necessarily need CableCards to make good use of the S3. If Comcast gave me too much trouble with the CableCards, I was willing and ready to drop all the digital and premium channels, and then use the money I save to rent or buy more DVDs.


----------



## CrispyCritter

ejs2000 said:


> Hi, all. I've had a TiVo (series 2) for a long time, and I just upgraded to an HDTV. I was planning to upgrade to the S3 ASAP, but now, reading this thread, I'm not so certain.
> 
> Are you all with the serious problems a minority, or does everyone with CableCards have to deal with this hell? Based on what I'm reading here, this whole CableCard business seems not ready for prime time. But I would hate to lose my TiVo functions for HD.
> 
> So, may I ask-- Are there a lot of you out there who have never had any CableCard problems? Or should I plan to take a week off work when I want to get them installed, and look forward to rebooting every day?
> 
> In case this is relevant-- I live in San Francisco and have Comcast.


The old polls indicate that about 70% had no (or minor) problems with the CableCard installs, and that in most places it depends on the cable companies experience. At this point of time Comcast San Francisco should be in good shape. Given that the 70% included all the "leading-edge" folks who had to deal with teaching their cable company what to do, the no-problem percentage is probably much higher now.


----------



## sfhub

ejs2000 said:


> Hi, all. I've had a TiVo (series 2) for a long time, and I just upgraded to an HDTV. I was planning to upgrade to the S3 ASAP, but now, reading this thread, I'm not so certain.


Same area. No problem with CableCARD operation. 15 minute install and have worked since. Just pain of multiple calls and explanations to get incorrect billing fixed.


----------



## jeffsinsfo

I'm in San Francisco and Comcast installed my cable cards in December. It took multiple appointments (some of which Comcast didn't even show up for!!!) until they got the cable cards properly set up, but since that time I haven't had any problems with them (no spontaneous reboots, no suddenly missing channels, etc).

I don't know whether more Comcast employees are sufficiently trained in terms of properly installing and authorizing cable cards now than there were four months ago. My guess is that the situation has changed only marginally if at all. So, given my experience, I would say that it's quite probable that you'll have to have multiple appointments until you get a competent tech at your home on the phone with a competent person at their head end in order to get your Series 3 working properly.



ejs2000 said:


> Hi, all. I've had a TiVo (series 2) for a long time, and I just upgraded to an HDTV. I was planning to upgrade to the S3 ASAP, but now, reading this thread, I'm not so certain.
> 
> Are you all with the serious problems a minority, or does everyone with CableCards have to deal with this hell? Based on what I'm reading here, this whole CableCard business seems not ready for prime time. But I would hate to lose my TiVo functions for HD.
> 
> So, may I ask-- Are there a lot of you out there who have never had any CableCard problems? Or should I plan to take a week off work when I want to get them installed, and look forward to rebooting every day?
> 
> In case this is relevant-- I live in San Francisco and have Comcast.
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> e


----------



## chrishiggins

ejs2000 said:


> So, may I ask-- Are there a lot of you out there who have never had any CableCard problems? Or should I plan to take a week off work when I want to get them installed, and look forward to rebooting every day?


FWIW, my CableCard install in Portland, Oregon on Comcast was pain-free. The guy showed up, followed the instructions that came with the unit (there's a sheet explaining how to install the cards -- written for cable company installers), and everything just worked. The S3 has continued to work flawlessly, and I haven't had any of these freaky problems (reboots etc.) I've read about. The only issue I have with it is some user interface functions (like scrolling through lists of programs) is slower than the S2, but I'm assuming that'll be fixed in software at some point.

And I bought my unit on the first day!


----------



## markp99

My Comcast cablecard install was relatively pain-free. 

CC#2 was bad, so the installer drove out the local Comcast office and picked-up another. Added ~1hr to the install process.


----------



## Mike in NJ

lachacg said:


> Exact same thing happened to me, Comcast of Union NJ. They took off the extra outlet charge, and lo and behold, my second cablecard is missing channels. I have to wait until next Tuesday for a tech. Please post back how it goes, so I know what to tell my tech guy.
> 
> I can't wait for FIOS to get to town.


The tech showed up, and when I told him they said a hit would "fry" the card, his response was "You're kidding!? I can't believe they would tell you that. The first thing I would do in this situation is call and ask them to send a hit!". He was a very nice guy.

He called dispatch, waited on hold for 30 minutes, told the dispatcher what was happening, then waited on hold for 10 more minutes. The dispatcher then came back told him to see if the channels were working now. I tested, and they were!

He asked the dispatcher what she did, and she said that she added some missing codes to the account. I guess I'll have to wait and see the bill next month to see what she did (because I'm not going to call customer service again and risk them messing something up).

FWIW, I didn't see any indication (161-4 or otherwise) that they sent a hit to the cards. The missing channels just "came back".


----------



## MsUnderstood

My Fresno Story:

I called Comcast on Saturday and was told they don't have cable cards for Tivo, just for TVs. I said that is what I need (2 of em). She scheduled the rep for Tuesday.

Friendly tech came out said he's never setup tivo before so I gave him the instructions. Cable card one went great, Cable card two had a few hiccups but SEEMED to work. 

Didn't play around much with the tivo again until yesterday when I noticed sometimes when I change channels I get nothing. 

Long story short, when I go look at the cable card configuration menu, Cable card one shows "Authorized" under one of the sub menus (3rd or 4th option) and cable card 2 has an error (not at home can't recall the exact error something about missing program key). 

800 number verified the serial number, checked the "host" and sent a signal to the card to reset it. The reset came back with the same error so I've got a tech coming back out and he will most likely replace the card (cause I doubt that he or the 800 tech can do any kind of programming to the card).


----------



## jeffsinsfo

This is consistent with my experience. Instead of admitting that the staff at their head end don't all know how to properly authorize cable cards (and do whatever account settings are necessary so that you get the channels you are paying for), Comcast wants to inconvenience the customer by sending out techs to the home again and again to swap out cards. I bet that there is nothing wrong with the card that isn't functioning properly; they just haven't properly authorized it. Another card won't help matters unless the person at their head end working with your tech knows what he/she is doing, so you might end up having multiple tech visits to swap cards again and again until one of them has a direct line to a competent person at their head end.

I do tech support for a living. I would really like to see the systems Comcast is using to authorize cable cards. Either their systems are needlessly complex/convoluted or they simply haven't sufficiently trained all of their staff. It shouldn't take several appointments to get working cable cards unless the cards really are bad. (Missing Program Rekeys and CP Auth issues, allowing some channels to be received and others not, indicate working cards not properly authorized.)



MsUnderstood said:


> Long story short, when I go look at the cable card configuration menu, Cable card one shows "Authorized" under one of the sub menus (3rd or 4th option) and cable card 2 has an error (not at home can't recall the exact error something about missing program key).
> 
> 800 number verified the serial number, checked the "host" and sent a signal to the card to reset it. The reset came back with the same error so I've got a tech coming back out and he will most likely replace the card (cause I doubt that he or the 800 tech can do any kind of programming to the card).


----------



## ejs2000

Thanks, everybody, for putting my mind at rest. I'll go ahead and order that S3, and if I do have any CC problems, I'll just come here to see how to fix it, because someone else will have had it before. And meanwhile I'll hook the box up to a digital antenna.

Thanks again!


----------



## MichaelK

my dink small town provider is getting absorbed by the borg:

Comcast Buys Patriot Media

Not sure if that's a good or a bad thing-

I guess SDV is in my future? (I was kind of hoping he dink wouldn't do it anytime soon- but I've seen threads here that comcast is doing it by year end?)

But I guess if that happens I can sell my S3 and rent comcastivo's - I just hope they get some semblance of MRV or something. (My dink is already Motorola so I guess)

So can someone aim me to the latest info on comcast and SDV.

And is there a place to see what HD channels comcast has and what prices they charge (I think prices vary a ton so maybe that's not possible but aren't the channels sort of the same everywhere?)

thanks for your help assimilating


----------



## jerwin

I had Comcast out yesterday to replace my DirecTV stuff. I purchased two brand new S3 TIVO units and had them installed and running before the Comcast guy showed up. All they needed was the Cablecard installations. He had never done S3s before, which worried me, but he made a call, read the TIVO instructions (brilliant move, by the way, on TIVO's part to include these) and it all want smoothly.

He did have to go through eight (8!) Cablecards in order to find four that worked though. He said the problem is that other installers just return the bad ones to stock without marking them as bad.

Other than some minor pixillation on the local HiDef channels, which Comcast says is a local (Seattle) problem ('That IS a problem and we ARE working on it...) the system is working flawlessly. The TIVO even found my iTunes on my Mac Pro and I have access to my 5000+ song music collection! How cool is that?

The installer did leave a new working Cablecard behind by accident. ANy thoughts as to what I might do with it? Does it have any value?


----------



## ah30k

jerwin said:


> The installer did leave a new working Cablecard behind by accident. ANy thoughts as to what I might do with it? Does it have any value?


Uhmm, call them and have them come get it?

Right and wrong aside. there is very little use for them unless the cable company configures them by serial number in their system and associate them with a customer account. Otherwise, cases of CableCARDs would go missing off the Moto and Comcast loading docks.


----------



## MsUnderstood

jeffsinsfo said:


> I do tech support for a living. I would really like to see the systems Comcast is using to authorize cable cards. Either their systems are needlessly complex/convoluted or they simply haven't sufficiently trained all of their staff. It shouldn't take several appointments to get working cable cards unless the cards really are bad. (Missing Program Rekeys and CP Auth issues, allowing some channels to be received and others not, indicate working cards not properly authorized.)


Interesting Update Jeff. The tech who came out (without another cablecard I might add--waiting for a 3rd visit from a tech with a card) made small talk with me while calling the supervisor to authorize the next visit and told me Comcast here doesn't HAVE the ability to TEST the cards (seems pretty easy to me, buy a cable card TV and plug in every card, pre - authorizing it on that TV for testing then reseting it?) so they bring out the cards and hope they work.

Also, to provide the details of the error on my machine the second card showed this under "Conditional Access", about the middle of the screen:

Auth: MISSING_PROGRAM_REKEY


----------



## CrispyCritter

MsUnderstood said:


> Also, to provide the details of the error on my machine the second card showed this under "Conditional Access", about the middle of the screen:
> 
> Auth: MISSING_PROGRAM_REKEY


That requires a "cold init" or a "hard init", not just a normal hit.


----------



## MsUnderstood

Ah good news! I got a new card in the second slot, I have new cable connectors outside my home, and after initializing the new card I now have both cards "authorized". 

Crispy, after reading through this site and others I told the tech my existing card needed a "Cold initiation" or something of that nature and he went through all the other steps while waiting for comcast on the other end to enter the card information. . .think of all the time they could have saved by some training to their staff...IMHO I think the staff are afraid of these cards.


----------



## jeffsinsfo

Even though they are (theoretically at least) a technology company, I agree that many of their staff seems "afraid" of these cards. Too bad they cannot attract more employees who are actually interested in technology and want to understand it versus just "having a job." Of course it doesn't help that Comcast potentially stands to benefit when customers get frustrated due to hassles involved getting cable cards properly installed: just get the Comcast DVR instead!



MsUnderstood said:


> ...IMHO I think the staff are afraid of these cards.


----------



## dconner

CrispyCritter said:


> That requires a "cold init" or a "hard init", not just a normal hit.


I sense that part of the problem is that there's approximately one person at each Comcast office who understands the meaning of that sentence. And it's not knowledge that's ever disseminated through their customer support system, so unless you eventually make contact with the one person who knows what he's doing (in my experience, it took 6 failed service calls to get to this point), it'll never happen.


----------



## pl1

dconner said:


> I sense that part of the problem is that there's approximately one person at each Comcast office who understands the meaning of that sentence. And it's not knowledge that's ever disseminated through their customer support system, so unless you eventually make contact with the one person who knows what he's doing (in my experience, it took 6 failed service calls to get to this point), it'll never happen.


Actually, it is the same thing they do with an STB. I have read on these forums that a hit to the cableCARDs also affected the STB, so if that IS the case, they should be very familiar with the term.

EDIT: And, the 141 error is because the cableCARD is not resetting like the STB does.


----------



## doubleagent

Called comcast to add hbo to my cable cards and the hits did not work. Made an appointment to replace the cards. Called back a second time to speak with someone else about updating the data fields and she told me it wouldn't matter because they are like "memory sticks". Can anyone verify that my cards need to be replaced? They would not perform a cold hit for me over the phone.


----------



## mattm29

doubleagent said:


> Called comcast to add hbo to my cable cards and the hits did not work. Made an appointment to replace the cards. Called back a second time to speak with someone else about updating the data fields and she told me it wouldn't matter because they are like "memory sticks". Can anyone verify that my cards need to be replaced? They would not perform a cold hit for me over the phone.


No they don't need replaced. You just have to find someone that knows what they are doing and knows which HIT to send. I had a tech out and even he couldn't fix the problem. I finally found someone on the phone that knew cable cards and she solved my issue in 30 seconds or less.

It's just finding that person that is a pain in the butt.


----------



## doubleagent

Anyway to reset the cable cards without erasing my now playing list?


----------



## mattm29

Reset them how? Just eject and reinsert them will reset them. But if you are looking for brand new internal settings then I don't know. You can reverse them in the sockets (put #1 in #2 and 2 in #1) and that will invalidate the cards and Comcast could re-authorize them with a new HOST id.


----------



## doubleagent

That's my goal. Trying to force comcast to do it over the phone and cancel the appointment by telling them they screwed up and lost all my channels.


----------



## mattm29

Good luck with that. Some areas won't do that without a tech to do it. Luckily in the Seattle area we can.


----------



## Gregor

doubleagent said:


> Called comcast to add hbo to my cable cards and the hits did not work. Made an appointment to replace the cards. Called back a second time to speak with someone else about updating the data fields and she told me it wouldn't matter because they are like "memory sticks". Can anyone verify that my cards need to be replaced? They would not perform a cold hit for me over the phone.


That seems to be how Comcast operates these days with their conditional access system. Any changes needing to be made usually require a truck roll to replace the cards.


----------



## doubleagent

Gregor said:


> That seems to be how Comcast operates these days with their conditional access system. Any changes needing to be made usually require a truck roll to replace the cards.


http://techdigs.net/content/view/46/42/

This makes me think after the 8.1 update my data ID changed and I could give them that number to get my premiums added.

I restarted my tivo today and confirmed that it is a dynamic number.


----------



## MichaelK

I am 99 percent sure software updates wont force the data number to change. (if it did we'd see massive widespread reports of issues)

BUT pulling the cards and reinserting MIGHT be doing it on some systems. 

And pulling the cards and switching slots certainly will force a new number.

There's more about generating new ID's in the upgrade forum- early on there was some occaisional issue with the 3rd part drives so those guys probably know for sure what forces a new number to generate.


----------



## dswallow

Pulling the card and reinserting it into the SAME slot is not supposed to cause any problems. But pulling the card and inserting it into a different slot will require reauthorization even if you then pull the card out and put it back in the original slot.


----------



## sfhub

I think the qualification is *if* your head-end is using the Host/Data pairing info, then it will require reauthorization.

Some areas aren't using that info yet (despite having collected the info), which could lead folks to come to the wrong conclusion about what types of changes require re-entry of that info.


----------



## doubleagent

I pulled them out and inserted them into the other slots. I took note of the numbers and then put the cards back into the original slots. Numbers did change but all my channels still work. I want to call and give the new data ID but I have a feeling it still will not help.


----------



## doubleagent

I talked to someone today and she took my information but when she tried to give it to dispatch they refused. I'll be waiting for them now.


----------



## Kevad

Everyone seems to be using two cable cards for the TiVo S3. I found this on the Engadgets site recently:

_The Series3 is designed to replace a cable box, not control it. The S3 supports OTA broadcasts (both ATSC and NTSC) in addition to analog cable, but to fully appreciate the unit a pair of CableCARDs are needed. If our experience is representative, getting them installed will test your patience. The S3 supports CableCARD 1.0, and it's our understanding a single M-Card (CC 1.0+) will replace 2 CableCARDs once they become available._

I'm in Middlesex County, NJ. I just called Comcast and was told they have one card to handle both channels -- when I asked if it was the M Card, the CSR did not know the answer, but assured me it was compatible with the TiVo S3. I like the idea, mentioned in an earlier post, of picking up the card(s) at the local Comcast office, so I'll pay them a visit withing a day-or-two.


----------



## ah30k

The M-Card was always in the S3 plan but TiVo had to back away from it because there were no opportunities to test with it. I imagine once they become available there will be some internal TiVo testing and perhaps a software update before they are advertised to be supported.


----------



## doubleagent

Well I called the corporate number and someone from delaware is supposed to be calling me tomorrow morning. I'll post either way to let you guys know if they actually do want I want.


----------



## TerpBE

I just sent an email to a woman at the FCC notifying them that Comcast is charging their customers more than the $1.50 they are reporting.

...and I cc'ed the CEO of Comcast and several VPs.  

53 minutes after sending the email, I got a call from Comcast corporate saying that they are investigating the problem and will get back to me this evening or tomorrow morning. :up: :up: :up: 

I might actually get this additional outlet charge straighted out for all of us once and for all.


----------



## bizzy

TerpBE said:


> I just sent an email to a woman at the FCC notifying them that Comcast is charging their customers more than the $1.50 they are reporting.
> 
> ...and I cc'ed the CEO of Comcast and several VPs.


please share with us the letter and addresses you sent it to; the more people who make noise on this, the faster it'll be fixed.


----------



## jayssss

Mike in NJ said:


> Called Comcast on Thursday to get them to fix the account - I was being billed for two "additional outlets" at $7.95 each. The CSR said she adjusted those charges off the bill and made corrections to properly account for the cablecards. She promised that the cards would continue to work properly. Wrong... Starting Friday, a bunch of digital channels have now become "black screens" (no sound or video).


I got S3 in late November here in Atlanta, and all has been well with two $1.50 Cable card fees. Just got my bill for this month, and as of 4/3 they showed two additional "Digital Service A/O" charges for $5.99 in addition to the Cable Card charges. Called once, and the guy was saying "each cable card costs $5.99", I then asked why they are changing the pricing, and why I am now being charged $7.49 per card (5.99 + 1.50). He went to get a supervisor, and we got cut off. The next guy I talked to said "What the...?" and put in a request to get the additional charges removed. Hopefully my cable cards don't get fried like yours. (all fingers crossed...)


----------



## jayssss

jayssss said:


> I got S3 in late November here in Atlanta, and all has been well with two $1.50 Cable card fees. Just got my bill for this month, and as of 4/3 they showed two additional "Digital Service A/O" charges for $5.99 in addition to the Cable Card charges. Called once, and the guy was saying "each cable card costs $5.99", I then asked why they are changing the pricing, and why I am now being charged $7.49 per card (5.99 + 1.50). He went to get a supervisor, and we got cut off. The next guy I talked to said "What the...?" and put in a request to get the additional charges removed. Hopefully my cable cards don't get fried like yours. (all fingers crossed...)


OK, I spoke too soon. About 10 minutes after getting off the phone, both of my cable boxes stopped working.  Tivo S3 was working fine. Called back and was told that they needed to charge me the $5.99 per cable card. Escalated to a supervisor, and he started saying the same thing, but I came back and said that the Rate Schedule they publish shows "Digital Service - Additional Outlet" with a price of $5.99. I asked what his definition of an "Additional Outlet" was. He said "a cable box". I told him that the definition of outlet is (from the site named dictionary followed by a dot and com - damn anti-spam measures):
...
2.	Electricity.
a.	a point on a wiring system at which current is taken to supply electric devices.
b.	Also called outlet box. the metal box or receptacle designed to facilitate connections to a wiring system.
...

I told him that there was only one wire going from the wall to my Tivo, but there are two cable cards in the Tivo. Only one outlet in the wall. He verified that he understood the exact configuration I have, and said he would check things out and call me back tomorrow. We'll see...


----------



## azitnay

Based on what you've told us, it sounds to me like you are indeed supposed to have two additional outlet fees... Not one for each CableCARD, but due to the fact that you have a total of three digital outlets (two cable boxes and one Series3 TiVo). Comcast typically includes one digital outlet with digital cable service, but requires a fee for any additional digital outlets.

You're actually luckier than some (Miami rings a bell), because although it contradicts what's posted on their website, Comcast is sometimes counting each CableCARD as an additional outlet, meaning you'd have a total of four digital outlets, and would have to pay three $5.99 fees.

The only thing I can see you possibly arguing away is one of the $1.50 CableCARD fees, since in theory the first one should be covered within the outlet fee.

Drew


----------



## TerpBE

bizzy said:


> please share with us the letter and addresses you sent it to; the more people who make noise on this, the faster it'll be fixed.


I'll give them the chance to make things right before we bombard them with emails. Here's the text of the email:



> To: ******@fcc.gov
> Cc: {bunch of Comcast executives)
> 
> Ms. ******,
> 
> In your filing, "NCTA Status Report 12/22/06" (http://www.ncta.com/DocumentBinary.aspx?id=532), it says, "Comcast does not charge monthly lease fees for CableCARDs except in the case of a device that requires a second CableCARD. Second CableCARDs in the same device are billed at $1.50/month. Installation fees may apply, along with monthly programming service fees."
> 
> This statement is consistent with Comcast's own web page which states, "If you have a multi-card device on the same outlet (i.e. TiVo Series 3 or two Digital Cable Tuners connected to the same personal computer), you will be charged an additional regulated fee of up to $1.91 for the second CableCARD." (http://www.comcast.com/customers/faq/FaqDetails.ashx?ID=2651).
> 
> However, Comcast's actual policies do not match the information provided on its own web site and submitted to the FCC. Customers who have a dual-CableCARD Tivo box are being charged an "Additional Outlet" charge of approximately $6-$10 per month, in addition to the $1.50 fee. Comcast's computer system apparently doesn't allow a dual-CableCARD device to function correctly without the "Additional Outlet" charge. If the charge is removed, the second CableCARD will no longer be able to receive all of the channels the customer is paying for.
> 
> I personally have been in contact with Comcast about this issue since January. I have talked to over 20 Comcast representatives, and had technicians come to my house four times. However, it seems that noone is able to provide a solution. I am also aware of several dozen other dual-CableCARD Tivo owners that are also being improperly billed by Comcast, not to mention the countless number who are probably unaware that they are paying too much.
> 
> In order for Comcast to bill their customers appropriately according to their published information, they would need to update their computer system and stop overcharging their users. But since this would require an effort by Comcast and a potential loss of (improper) revenue, it seems that they have no incentive to correct this problem.
> 
> Do you know of any process that could help encourage Comcast to stop overcharging their dual-CableCARD customers? The pricing information that they advertise and submit to the FCC is incorrect, and they seem unwilling to make the effort to honor those rates. Is there anything that you or anyone else at the FCC can do to make sure that Comcast stops overcharging their customers? Any assistance you could provide would be greatly appreciated. Thank you.
> 
> -******
> ***-***-****


If I don't hear anything back in the next day or two, I'll let you know who it was sent to so we can put on a little more pressure.


----------



## dswallow

I think your letter doesn't make it clear that you expect one outlet charge (and the $1.50 for the second card) and are being charged for two outlets. It sounds more like you expect to be charged for no outlets (just $1.50 for the CableCard) and are being charged for one.


----------



## bizzy

dswallow said:


> I think your letter doesn't make it clear that you expect one outlet charge (and the $1.50 for the second card) and are being charged for two outlets. It sounds more like you expect to be charged for no outlets (just $1.50 for the CableCard) and are being charged for one.


the first outlet is covered with your digital cable sub, right?


----------



## oldnacl

Here in S FL, Comcast is charging me (with the following equipment list)
Sony TV with 1 CC - $1.75
SA 8300 Box $9.95
2nd SA 8300 Box $9.95
DVR Service $4.95
Series 3 w 2 CC $5.50

As far as I can deduce from this structure and what's "explained" on the bill reverse, they are charging a $1.00 Extra Outlet fee for each SA box and each CC in the TiVo. The remainder of the charges are for the SA hardware and the remote control rentals.
Now I'd like to dump the 2 SA boxes, and the single CC in the Sony and replace them with one digital box (no recorder service) which, I understand is supposed to be included with digital service. After that change (according to what I've read here and looking at their FAQ) I should have the following monthly equipment charges:
Digital STB $0.00 (Included in the digital service package)
Remote control $0.50 (I'm sure they'd stick me for this)
Tivo - 2 CCs $4.50 ($1.00 extra outlet charge and 2 CC rentals - some might expect to be charged for only 1 CC but I'm not optimistic on that front)
So the monthly total should drop to $5.00 for equipment. I'm sure I'm barking at the moon to expect this sort of sanity though.


----------



## dswallow

bizzy said:


> the first outlet is covered with your digital cable sub, right?


Yeah, but it's still a charge. It's just included in the package pricing.


----------



## TerpBE

dswallow said:


> Yeah, but it's still a charge. It's just included in the package pricing.


It's not an "Additional Outlet" charge. I should have zero "Additional Outlet" charges.


----------



## dswallow

TerpBE said:


> It's not an "Additional Outlet" charge. I should have zero "Additional Outlet" charges.


But if you had a second Series 3, you'd have an additional outlet charge; if you had a third you would have another additional outlet charge. But only one outlet charge per receiver.

It would've been clearer to have specifically pointed out that you have one outlet included with the base digital package and are also being charged for a second outlet but only have one receiver, which should only require a single outlet, then go into the CableCard issue related to the outlet charge.


----------



## pl1

dswallow said:


> But if you had a second Series 3, you'd have an additional outlet charge; if you had a third you would have another additional outlet charge. But only one outlet charge per receiver.
> 
> It would've been clearer to have specifically pointed out that you have one outlet included with the base digital package and are also being charged for a second outlet but only have one receiver, which should only require a single outlet, then go into the CableCard issue related to the outlet charge.


Where they are coming from (if you have a premium station) is that you have the ability to access two premium channels at one time. So, I can see why they tack on an A/O if you have premium content like HBO. For example, I can record HBO on one channel and SHO on another. Personally, I get charged the A/O of $2.75/mo for my TiVo and I'm not going to make a big deal over it. It is still cheaper than their STB charge.

Edit: And in my case, Comcast does say:

Charge for reception of premium services or package on additional outlets (per outlet)

And for cableCARDs: Additional cards, same device $1.50/mo (which they have not started charging yet.


----------



## azitnay

I'm not sure that logic holds up, given that their own DVR has the ability to record two premium channels at once, yet is only considered a single digital outlet.

Drew


----------



## dswallow

pl1 said:


> Where they are coming from (if you have a premium station) is that you have the ability to access two premium channels at one time. So, I can see why they tack on an A/O if you have premium content like HBO. For example, I can record HBO on one channel and SHO on another. Personally, I get charged the A/O of $2.75/mo for my TiVo and I'm not going to make a big deal over it. It is still cheaper than their STB charge.


No, it's rather clear in their pricing. If the additional outlet fee was appropriate for a second CableCard in a single device, there wouldn't be a separate fee for a second CableCard in a single device.

And, as mentioned, their own dual tuner devices are considered single digital outlets.

It's pretty clear what their intent is, but somehow their billing system hasn't gotten the message and isn't recognizing the second CableCard in a single device fee as authority to allow mirroring of the full subscription.


----------



## pl1

azitnay said:


> I'm not sure that logic holds up, given that their own DVR has the ability to record two premium channels at once, yet is only considered a single digital outlet.Drew


I agree. It's not fair. I think many people have already argued with them about that. Of course, their own unit is not using cableCARDs, YET!.


----------



## pl1

dswallow said:


> No, it's rather clear in their pricing. If the additional outlet fee was appropriate for a second CableCard in a single device, there wouldn't be a separate fee for a second CableCard in a single device.
> 
> And, as mentioned, their own dual tuner devices are considered single digital outlets.
> 
> It's pretty clear what their intent is, but somehow their billing system hasn't gotten the message and isn't recognizing the second CableCard in a single device fee as authority to allow mirroring of the full subscription.


well, I don't mean to disagree, I'm only saying that I don't have much problem with it in my case since it is still cheaper than an STB. If the A/O was $5.95 as it is for a lot of people, I'd feel differently.


----------



## TerpBE

My A/O fee is $8.90 + $1.50 for the cablecard = $10.40. I think my Comcast dual-tuner HDDVR was $9.95, so I'm actually paying MORE for the Tivo.


----------



## pl1

TerpBE said:


> My A/O fee is $8.90 + $1.50 for the cablecard = $10.40. I think my Comcast dual-tuner HDDVR was $9.95, so I'm actually paying MORE for the Tivo.


Well, there you go. That is an example of where I would be a lot more disturbed, no question about it. Especially if you ever decided to add an STB. That's killer.


----------



## jjarmoc

TerpBE said:


> My A/O fee is $8.90 + $1.50 for the cablecard = $10.40. I think my Comcast dual-tuner HDDVR was $9.95, so I'm actually paying MORE for the Tivo.


If you're referring to to A/O fee for the second cablecard (in the same s3) you shouldn't be paying that. I got comcast to remove the A/O fee and credit me back from the date of my install. It took some wrangling and asking for managers, but their price list (found on the PDF version of my bill) was pretty clear that the second cablecard is not subject to an A/O fee. I highlighted the appropriate portions and emailed it too them - then got the credit.

I mentioned that experience elsewhere as well; http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=4786945#post4786945


----------



## laria

I guess I need to go back and catch up on this A/O stuff. 

We have 2 S3's and were told that the first card was free and each additional one was $2.75. Just checked my bill and I do have only 3 charges for "Cablecard A/O $2.75", but if I read the FCC letter above, I should only be getting charged $1.50 for the second device and up to $1.91 x 2 for the second card in each?


----------



## pl1

laria said:


> I guess I need to go back and catch up on this A/O stuff.
> 
> We have 2 S3's and were told that the first card was free and each additional one was $2.75. Just checked my bill and I do have only 3 charges for "Cablecard A/O $2.75", but if I read the FCC letter above, I should only be getting charged $1.50 for the second device and up to $1.91 x 2 for the second card in each?


If you read the insert with our bills (and I'll assume yours is similar to mine, since you are in NH, and I'm in MA), you will find that Comcast started charging $1.50 for the second card in each device and $3.51/mo for each A/O after the first, effective Feb 1.

But, they have not increased the fees yet for some reason.

So, for now, each cableCARD is free, and each A/O after the first is $2.75/mo.

The argument we all have with Comcast, is that they are considering each cableCARD an A/O, instead of each device being an A/O, the way they treat their own equipment.

Anyway, the pricing you are being charged is identical to what I'm being charged. First device (in our case cableCARD) free, every other cableCARD $2.75/mo A/O charge.


----------



## davedonohue

I was one of the many people here in Charlottesville, VA who was getting nowhere with our Series 3 CableCard installs. A tech had been out three times, and the Comcast tech support folks were useless. 

I placed a call to Jesse Schackmann at Comcast Corporate (215-665-1700 - you have to ask to be transferred to executive assistance as she's too new to be in the company directory) and she took down a wealth of information over the next 20 minutes, expressed profound regret for my problems, and promised that she'd have them resolved ASAP by speaking with the VP who was ultimately responsible for our local system.

The next day, a tech came by first thing in the morning and he had the names of two people at Comcast tech support who actually knew how to deal with CableCards. A few hours later, I was up and running.

I told Jesse that I'd be posting her contact information here and that she'd likely be hearing from some other frustrated Comcast customers. I hope she can help you. 

Try to be nice - she is genuinely concerned and helpful, and I suspect that she's probably overwhelmed with calls.


----------



## w2jo

This is a repeat from my previous posting about ComCast Cable card pricing. I got the bill last month and the prices for the two Tivo Cable Cards HAD changed to $1.50 each as I was told they would.. See below:
======================================
I am in an area served (now) by Comcast but which was previously served by Adelphia until late last year. At the end of February, Comcast changed my previous Cable Card billing (1 card in TV, 2 in TiVo S3) from $1.75 monthly each to a) first card free and b) $5.99 each for the additional two cards.

I complained to the local Comcast billing number and I was told that this was the new pricing.

Since the price more than doubled, I wrote an email to the ComCast President explaining that I thought the price was predetory and unreasonable and that in fact, these new charges made the two cable cards for my Tivo S3 MORE EXPENSIVE than what ComCast was charging for their own "Tivo Like" box rental.

Today, I got a phone call from Mr. Brown, General Manager North Atlanta ComCast. I was delighted to learn that my bill had been miscomputed. Mr. Brown says that the charges should be computed as follows:
1) The first Cable Card and the first "digital outlet" in a home is "free" and included in the basic digital service price.
2) Each ADDITIONAL DIGITAL OUTLET for additional rooms is $5.99 per month which includes one "free" Cable card for the TV in that room.
3) The cost for any ADDITIONAL CABLE CARDS (after the first which is free (or "included") for any particular "digital outlet" is $1.50 per month each. These are for "accessory" equipment such as Tivo S3 units.

That is: I have ONE digital outlet for my TV. Then ASSOCIATED with my TV happens to be another "accessory device" in this case, a Tivo Series 3 DVR. This device is an ACCESSORY to the TV on this digital outlet and NOT another TV on another "digital outlet". Therefore, this "accessory" device is charged $1.50 per month per cable card instead of the $5.99 charged for an "ADDITIONAL DIGITAL OUTLET" with cable card.

Then if I were to install additional "digital outlets" for other digital TVs with cable cards in other rooms, the charge for the "digital outlet would be $5.99 per month with a "free" Cable Card (if needed) for the TV at this 2nd outlet.

ComCast is making an adjustment to my account for this overbilling. (Thanks ComCast!).

But.. We need no longer wonder why the billing people are confused!


----------



## 1283

w2jo said:


> That is: I have ONE digital outlet for my TV. Then ASSOCIATED with my TV happens to be another "accessory device" in this case, a Tivo Series 3 DVR. This device is an ACCESSORY to the TV on this digital outlet and NOT another TV on another "digital outlet". Therefore, this "accessory" device is charged $1.50 per month per cable card instead of the $5.99 charged for an "ADDITIONAL DIGITAL OUTLET" with cable card.


I don't agree. Your TV with CableCard is one outlet. Your S3 is another outlet.

Let's assume that you have a Comcast DVR instead of the S3. Your total bill is $x. Now replace the Comcast DVR with the S3. You bill should be $x - DVR rental cost + $1.50 for the second CableCard.


----------



## TerpBE

jjarmoc said:


> If you're referring to to A/O fee for the second cablecard (in the same s3) you shouldn't be paying that. I got comcast to remove the A/O fee and credit me back from the date of my install. It took some wrangling and asking for managers, but their price list (found on the PDF version of my bill) was pretty clear that the second cablecard is not subject to an A/O fee. I highlighted the appropriate portions and emailed it too them - then got the credit.
> 
> I mentioned that experience elsewhere as well; http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=4786945#post4786945


I know I shouldn't be paying the A/O fee, and I've been fighting with Comcast about this for 3 months. The problem is, the way their computer system is set up, once they remove the A/O charge, my second Cablecard no longer receives my platinum channel line-up.

I've talked with 20+ Comcast representatives (including an executive assistant), spent 10+ hours on the phone, had 4 technicians come out, and they still can't fix things.


----------



## pl1

TerpBE said:


> I know I shouldn't be paying the A/O fee, and I've been fighting with Comcast about this for 3 months. The problem is, the way their computer system is set up, once they remove the A/O charge, my second Cablecard no longer receives my platinum channel line-up.
> 
> I've talked with 20+ Comcast representatives (including an executive assistant), spent 10+ hours on the phone, had 4 technicians come out, and they still can't fix things.


Hope is on the horizon. I think once the cableco has to provide cableCARDs for their own equipment and let everyone BYOB (Bring Your Own Box?) in July, there might be some sort of fix or correction.


----------



## robyn55

broken TiVo said:


> Thanks for the reply Robyn.
> I hope they get it figured out soon.


This is an update on my Comcast cablecard problem with the Encore stations in Jacksonville. Yesterday was the day Comcast changed its channel lineup for dozens of stations. My Encore stations still didn't work.

After numerous phone calls - I was finally put in contact with "Will" or "Mr. Will" - who is the cablecard expert. He said my cablecards needed what I interpreted as a firmware update. He took the cablecard information from my TV screen - punched a bunch of stuff into a computer on his end - and all the Encore stations came back.

I guess this probably could have been done a couple of months ago had I been connected with someone who knew what he or she was doing - but at least I now have everything working with the new channel lineup. Except for my TVGOS - I guess it hasn't gotten around to dealing with all the channel changes (I did most of them manually - but there are some new stations that TVGOS doesn't seem to know about yet). Robyn


----------



## TerpBE

UPDATE: I just got a call back from Comcast corporate, and they said that the VP of finance is having a conference call tomorrow to figure out about the additional outlet charge issue. They're supposed to get back to me afterwards.

Hopefully this is an indication that they will get things straightened out in the near future.


----------



## sfhub

c3 said:


> I don't agree. Your TV with CableCard is one outlet. Your S3 is another outlet.
> 
> Let's assume that you have a Comcast DVR instead of the S3. Your total bill is $x. Now replace the Comcast DVR with the S3. You bill should be $x - DVR rental cost + $1.50 for the second CableCard.


I think there is one issue of how consistent Comcast is in applying the outlet fee. I agree with you that Comcast's interpretation is that each device is treated as an outlet (and in some erronious cases each CC is treated as an outlet)

The second issue is whether they should be charging you the outlet fee at all because it is a backdoor way of charging you for bringing your own equipment.

If they do want to charge a fee it should be broken out as a digital service "mirror" fee. The current outlet fee is internally broken down into equipment fee and "mirror" fee.

IMO CableCARD users shouldn't pay the same A/O fee as STB users because they are bringing their own equipment.

Again, IMO, the digital outlet fee should only be charged if you have digital service like classic or plus. If you don't have this level of service there should be no mirror fee, because there is no such concept for analog, and that is basically what you are getting with an S3 on an account with no digital package (HD locals being the new age equivalent of analog)


----------



## Warlord46

sfhub said:


> IMO CableCARD users shouldn't pay the same A/O fee as STB users because they are bringing their own equipment.


Exactly. CableCos lost rental business 15 years ago when TVs became "cable ready," thus depriving CableCos of lucrative revenue from rental of additional cable boxes for each TV in the house. They want to make sure that does not happen again.

Thus, they charge for additional cable cards as if they were cable boxes. Why? Because they can.

Another issue: why should each cable card be saddled with a $5 fee for HD service? Again, the $5 is the additional cost for an HD box over a regular analog box. Why should a cable card bear the additional outlet charge plus the HD charge, as if it were an HD set top box? For those of you not receiving such fees, I said a while ago, just wait. I think Miami pioneered both lucrative rip-offs: additional outlet charges for each CC plus additional HD charges for each CC. It appears the practice is spreading.


----------



## MTS

Alright I'm trying to learn a few things here but there's a lot to take in. Anyways here's my questions. 

I'm thinking of getting rid of my Comcast HD DVR 3416 box and get a cable card here in Jacksonville, Florida. I'll be using the cable card with my Pioneer Elite 1140 plasma. I was thinking of getting the latest Tivo series 3 which I suppose is the best out there and that would take care of my HD recording that I'll loose with the return of the comcast HD DVR box. 

I'm a little confused because I've been reading that people are getting 2 cable cards? Why are you doing that? Do you have multiple tv's that have cable card slots? 

Also, I believe there is a cable card slot in the Tivo Series 3. Would it bee better to use the Tivo's cable card slot or my tv's slot? Which is going to give me the best picture quality?

Does Tivo have HD movies I can download and watch as part of their service?

If anyone can inform me of anything I might be missing because I'm a newb at this Tivo and even the cable card stuff, please help me out.

What are some connections I'll need to have near the TV to get the Tivo service? Will I need a land line telephone or, cat 5 cable from my broadband service?

Am I going to loose any HD or standard channels that I already have now switching to a cable card?


----------



## CosmoGeek

I successfully got the extra outlet fee removed from my bill after my initial S3 install. However, every time I have called to deal with an issue, which unfortunately has been about every two months, the extra outlet fee gets added back in. I just recently got it removed again last week. Each time they have to be convinced that I am not supposed to be charged. What a PITA.

History of calls/visits since getting my S3:


Initial cable card install
10 days, a dozen phone calls, and 3 truck rolls to get my cable cards working
remove outlet charge
Truck roll to fix missing channels
remove outlet charge
Truck roll to investigate more missing channels
Missing channels are due to Grandfathered Digital Silver package but now they messed up other channels
remove outlet charge
Fixed issues by converting me to standard Digital Silver without asking me
Have to escalate to get my grandfathered package back
Accept promotional offer to convert to current Digital Silver package just to avoid future issues
remove outlet charge

FYI, the grandfathered Digital Silver package includes STARZ and is a few dollars/mo cheaper.


----------



## sfhub

MTS said:


> I'm a little confused because I've been reading that people are getting 2 cable cards? Why are you doing that? Do you have multiple tv's that have cable card slots?


If you want to watch encrypted channels (digital classic and above, HBO, etc.) using your TV, it will need a CableCARD.

TiVo S3 cannot share that CableCARD. It needs it's own. It needs one for each tuner so it can record 2 channels at once. That is why you hear about 2 CableCARDs. It can also take 1 multi-stream CableCARD, but these don't appear to be deployed (or widely deployed) yet.


----------



## jayssss

So, I got a call back from the manager, (he called my home phone and left a message, not my cell phone like I requested) and he said I was correct that I was being mis-billed. My understanding is that I will now be charged a "Digital Service A/O" for the first cable card, and $1.50 for the second cable card. Not quite the answer I was hoping to hear, but when it comes right down to it, I guess it's a reasonable charge. I just wish I didn't have to have cable cards at all. I'm not getting any channels such as HBO or the like, just getting Digital Basic, and it's costing me almost $80/month. Ouch!



jayssss said:


> OK, I spoke too soon. About 10 minutes after getting off the phone, both of my cable boxes stopped working.  Tivo S3 was working fine. Called back and was told that they needed to charge me the $5.99 per cable card. Escalated to a supervisor, and he started saying the same thing, but I came back and said that the Rate Schedule they publish shows "Digital Service - Additional Outlet" with a price of $5.99. I asked what his definition of an "Additional Outlet" was. He said "a cable box". I told him that the definition of outlet is (from the site named dictionary followed by a dot and com - damn anti-spam measures):
> ...
> 2.	Electricity.
> a.	a point on a wiring system at which current is taken to supply electric devices.
> b.	Also called outlet box. the metal box or receptacle designed to facilitate connections to a wiring system.
> ...
> 
> I told him that there was only one wire going from the wall to my Tivo, but there are two cable cards in the Tivo. Only one outlet in the wall. He verified that he understood the exact configuration I have, and said he would check things out and call me back tomorrow. We'll see...


----------



## bizzy

Warlord46 said:


> Another issue: why should each cable card be saddled with a $5 fee for HD service? Again, the $5 is the additional cost for an HD box over a regular analog box. Why should a cable card bear the additional outlet charge plus the HD charge, as if it were an HD set top box? For those of you not receiving such fees, I said a while ago, just wait. I think Miami pioneered both lucrative rip-offs: additional outlet charges for each CC plus additional HD charges for each CC. It appears the practice is spreading.


I've been battling with Comcast over each of my first two bills with them. First, they charged me installation for the additional cable box they are supposed to provide cablecard customers for free (according to their own FAQ page). I confirmed when I ordered service that installation would be free. They agreed to credit the charges, and did.

Next month, they billed me for the A/O and "HD Service". I once again called them and let them know that according to their own site, as well as the confirmation I got when I ordered service, the additional box should be 0 cost. They put me on hold, and eventually confirmed that I should not be billed for A/O, but should be getting the "HD Service" charge since I am getting HD channels on my Tivo. I tried explaining that the HD fee was part of the additional box A/O, but they claimed since I was getting HD on my Tivo, I had to pay it.

This was not what I agreed to when I ordered service, and I am upset that apparently I needed to tape record that conversation since their paid representatives are not held to the same binding contractual agreements that I am.

So I'm paying $5/mo more for service than they told me I would need to, and that I agreed to. I guess that's better than most folks, and that I should be happy.

Note that since they 'fixed' the A/O issue, both my cablecards as well as the STB have not had authorization problems. Judging from how other folks on this thread are doing, I fear that the CSR simply applied a one-time credit to my bill, and I'll be going through the same rigamarole next month too.


----------



## TerpBE

I finally found someone at Comcast who agreed that S3 customers should NOT be billed for a second outlet if they have a single Tivo with two CableCARDS. She finally straightened things out, removed the additional outlet fee, and got all channels working on both tuners.

I asked her if I could pass on any advice to the other people having this problem, and she said that I could pass on her information to other people having the same problem.

If you are going to contact, her:

1. Be nice. She was very nice and helpful, so return the courtesy.

2. If you have a problem other than the "additional outlet" charge, don't call her about it. She's willing to help us on this issue, so don't burden her with other Comcast problems. If you have others, call the "executive assistant" number listed (on the Comcast cablecard thread).

3. Only call if you are being billed for an additional outlet charge when you only have one box, or 2+ additional outlet charges if you have two boxes, etc. If you have "N" boxes, you should be billed for "N-1" additional outlets.

Her name is Cheryl Williams and her number is 215-638-6582. Again, be nice, and try not to overload her.


----------



## August West

Is there any definitive info on if/when Comcast (or anyone for that matter) will be offering the Cablecard 2.0? I've serached a number of forums and a number of people are posting that 2.0 cards will be available "in a few months". The thing is, these posts have been going on for about a year, so this "a few months" away thing has been going on for a long time. I've also searched the internet but didn't find anything defnitive.

I've recently bought an S3 and am thinking about calling to get 2 Cablecard 1.0s installed but if the 2.0s are around the corner I'll just wait so I can keep the on demand capability.

As an aside, any word on if the 2.0s will fit in a 1.0 slot? If not that's a bummer for the S3.


----------



## AaRdVarK3

The only thing you will gain with CableCard 2.0 on a series3 is multi-stream. None of the interactive features will work.


----------



## Roderigo

AaRdVarK3 said:


> The only thing you will gain with CableCard 2.0 on a series3 is multi-stream. None of the interactive features will work.


And, you don't even get that... If you put a multi-stream card into a single stream host (the S3), you'll just get a single stream out of it.


----------



## August West

Roderigo said:


> And, you don't even get that... If you put a multi-stream card into a single stream host (the S3), you'll just get a single stream out of it.


I found this excerpt from Wikipedia in another post on this subject (see below). If I read this right multistream cards could be available soon (although if the S3 does not support this they will appear only as single stream, so no benefit) whereas true 2.0 cards with interactive features are not going to be available in the near term. The implication is also that even if they were the S3 could not use the interactive features so there's not any real benefit using a (future) 2.0 card in an S3. Is my understanding of this correct or did I miss something? If so that's a bit depressing. The one thing I am not clear on is whether or not the S3 is one of the "older cablecard devices that do not support multiple streams" mentioned below. From Roderigo's post it appears this is the case? It's hard to think of something I just bought as an "older" device.

"SCards" or "single stream" cards support watching a single channel at a time. All currently available cards are SCards and were specified in the CableCARD 1.0 set of specifications. 
"MCards", also known as "MS-CableCARD" or "multiple stream" cards refer to a CableCARD which supports devices that need to access up to six channels simultaneously. MCards were specified in 2003 but have been frequently delayed. They are slated for availability prior to July 2007 when the integration ban takes effect. 
MCards are sometimes referred to as CableCARD 2.0 cards, although they do not themselves provide interactivity nor any of the other CableCARD 2.0 features. MCards are backward compatible with current Cablecard devices. To older cablecard devices that do not support multiple streams, the card appears to be a single stream card. CE companies have long wanted MCards for their CableCARD 1.0 host devices in order to compete with Cable company devices that use multiple tuners. This is important for products such as Sony & Tivo CableCARD DVRs, Televisions with Picture-in-picture and CableCARD equipped Personal computers running Microsoft Vista which need to be able to record one show while the user is watching another. Without MCards, these products must rely on two SCards, and installation and support is more error prone. Simple availability of MCards is insufficient if MCards are not supported on Cable company servers by a specified date. No such date exists, and so CE companies are uncertain when they will be able to sell products that rely on MCards."


----------



## sfhub

August West said:


> If I read this right multistream cards could be available soon (although if the S3 does not support this they will appear only as single stream, so no benefit) whereas true 2.0 cards with interactive features are not going to be available in the near term. The implication is also that even if they were the S3 could not use the interactive features so there's not any real benefit using a (future) 2.0 card in an S3. Is my understanding of this correct or did I miss something? If so that's a bit depressing. The one thing I am not clear on is whether or not the S3 is one of the "older cablecard devices that do not support multiple streams" mentioned below. From Roderigo's post it appears this is the case? It's hard to think of something I just bought as an "older" device.


Read the S3 FAQ for info on M-Stream CableCARD support.
http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=315791
and TiVoPony's post:
http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=4402702&&#post4402702

It was originally said that S3 supported M-Card. After further clarification, the implication is that it might potentially support M-Card using multiple streams from the single card in the future, but there is no certification process for M-Cards in unidirectional devices like S3, thus they will only be supported as single stream cards.

It is my understanding that the M-Card *is* the 2.0 CableCARD. What the CableCARD 2.0 standards adds is more requirements on the host device to support certain 2-way interactive functions, but the physical that will be used is the M-Card. The cards themselves (including 1.0 S-Cards) are inherently 2-way devices. It is the host device that has been designed as unidirectional or 2-way.

So I think there is a posibility your S3 could use an M-Card as a single multi-stream card in the future, but there is probably zero possibility your S3 will go from unidirectional to 2-way without a hardware rev.


----------



## August West

sfhub said:


> Read the S3 FAQ for info on M-Stream CableCARD support.
> 
> and TiVoPony's post:


Thanks. I read the FAQ but apparently too quickly as I missed this. Oops. Thanks


----------



## astronomer

I got my Comcast bill, about 2 weeks after installation of 2 cable cards. They charged $9.95 for installation and the monthly fee for the second cable card is $1.50--so they got it right.


----------



## jrm01

I just got my first bill from Comcast after replacing their HD Moto Cable Box with two cablecards for my new TIVO Series 3.

They charged me $16.99 for the service call and $4.25 per month for each of the two cablecards. When I called to complain about the monthly fee, they agreed that since the Classic Digital Package that I had included a cable box at no charge, and I had swapped this out they would not charge me for the one cablecard. Then when I explained that both cablecards were in one device, they agreed to not charge me for the second card either. I was hoping to eliminat one of the charges, but was surprised to get both waived.

Subsequent to that I upgraded to Comcast Trple-Play Premier Bundle (phone-internet-tv) which provides me with virtually every channel that they carry (exept foreign language channels). This package also includes their DVR. They agreed to keep the price the same if I declined the DVR and kept the two cable cards. Total package price now is $159.99 per month with no Video A/O fees. This is less than I was paying for the separate charges for the 3 services before, and I get many additional channels (HBO, SHO, TMC, etc).

They seem to be a little more willing to negotiate now days.


----------



## jrm01

As I posted earlier, I have the Comcast Digital Premier package, which means I should get virtually everything that Comcast has, except the foreign language channels. I just got it last week and everything is fine, except I do not get 226 (INHD). I have called and they have checked and pinged and updated and whatever, but still no luck. I have a tech guy coming tomorrow, but am afraid he'll just screw up what I already have. I am using two cablecards in a TIVO box, and the problem is there for both tuners. Anyone ever heard of something like this?


----------



## toddc

jrm01 said:


> As I posted earlier, I have the Comcast Digital Premier package, which means I should get virtually everything that Comcast has, except the foreign language channels. I just got it last week and everything is fine, except I do not get 226 (INHD). I have called and they have checked and pinged and updated and whatever, but still no luck. I have a tech guy coming tomorrow, but am afraid he'll just screw up what I already have. I am using two cablecards in a TIVO box, and the problem is there for both tuners. Anyone ever heard of something like this?


I thought INHD is "In Demand HD" which does not make sense for TiVo since the cable card is one-way and not two-way. You can not order in demand for TiVo.


----------



## azitnay

No... Despite it's name, INHD is a standard HD channel.

Drew


----------



## toddc

azitnay said:


> No... Despite it's name, INHD is a standard HD channel.
> 
> Drew


for me INHD is In Demand HD


----------



## mattm29

It's On Demand not In Demand. 

InHD works fine on my Comcast set up. I actually just checked again to make sure it's working. Some sporting event is on right now.

I think azitnay meant it was part of the standard HD package that Comcast airs.


----------



## mdscott

Bear with me on this... Some place way up in the thread is my tale of attempted installation -- which resulted in all channels working EXCEPT for premium [in my case HBO & Showtime]. Inertia and other factors set in and I had not gotten around to dealing with it. Then yesterday we upgraded or Broadband (leaving a high cost DSL provider for Comcast) and I had the opportunity to work with a phone support tech on connectivity issues. Well when you are on the phone with a tech for 2.5 hours trying all sorts of system combinations and boot cycles you get a chance to talk about all sorts of ancillary matters...Tech looking at our account info: "If you get the since you already have HBO and Showtime on your cable you won't spend a lot more if you include VOIP in your package"; Me: "Hell, those channels don't work on our HiDef system I am about to just dump them..."; Tech: "Not work, let me connect you to the right support group..."

He ended up being stuck on hold for 30 minutes -- for which I chided him about learning how the rest of us live. But to my surprise about 15 minutes after I finished my Broadband call I received a call from a supervisor in the CableCard group. He tried a few things while we were on the phone and the scheduled a NEXT DAY service call.

This afternoon a tech arrived and we spent about 15 minutes looking at the data shown on the various CC screens on the S3. He then departed to return (after consultation with his supervisor I was told) in a very short while. He borrowed a phone (I thought they all had mobiles or BlackBerrys) and got connected to some Comcast headend.

First question, "You have one of those TiVo things right?" 10 minutes later and after violating all the Forum/TiVo advice about getting one card working fully before starting on the other all the premium channels were working perfectly.

I wish had names and contact numbers but I got involved in a work call at the end. What I can say is that there are some techs in Pittsburgh that understand the S3 and can get it to work. Secondly Kudos to the Comcast techs I have worked with in the past couple days -- they were willing to spend all the time necessary to resolve issues and went the extra distance to get all of stuff working right.

Michael 
ps: My last bill had both CC's listed with $0.00 as the charge.


----------



## wdave

INHD


----------



## jbdecker

Anyone out there in Chicago know anything about Comcast being out of cable cards? I'm coming up to a month of them claiming they are out of stock.

I've had two appointments (one scheduled by Comcast) and they showed up just to tell me they were out of stock. :down: :down: :down: 

Can Tivo do anything about this to help me?


----------



## bicker

CableCards actually are in short supply, in many areas, all across the country. Unfortunately, there is nothing TiVo can do to make more cards magically appear in Chicago.


----------



## jrm01

bicker said:


> CableCards actually are in short supply, in many areas, all across the country. Unfortunately, there is nothing TiVo can do to make more cards magically appear in Chicago.


It is true that the cards are in short supply in many places. Even the Moto HD boxes are in short supply here in Pittsburgh. Comcast has a franchise agreement with the municipality in every area it serves. I would suggest contacting the municipality and complaining to them abou the poor service from the monopoly that they have granted to Comcast.


----------



## jrm01

My problem with not getting channel 226 was solved.

Comcast came out and tested it and said that the problem was with the coding at the office. He called and they added the code, but it still wouldn't work. They "concluded" that the problem was with the cable cards in the TIVO, and that they would have to come back later with two new cablecards.

I asked him if he had a Comcast DVR in the truck, and surprisingly he did. I told him to hook it u and see if I got channel 226. He did, and I got all channels except 226 - same as with TIVO.

He called the office again and they "fixed" the coding again. This time 226 came in fine. He disconncted his box, hooked up the TIVO and everything was fine. The first person who "corrected the coding" apparently messed up.

Hard to believe that they have to uses coding at the channel level rather than have packages coded into the system.

Now if only the Penguin game were on HD tonight I could watch them in HD.


----------



## MichaelK

Roderigo said:


> And, you don't even get that... If you put a multi-stream card into a single stream host (the S3), you'll just get a single stream out of it.


just to add information.

the CURRENT software version on the S3 is s-card only.

But the hardware is M-card ready and tivo was in the first batch of testing that stared a couple months ago to get M-card uni-directional approval.

The original prototype tivo S3 was approved by cablelabs. Tivo made a change the the "b" revision that we all have was self approved (sorry I forget the official terms for approved) by tivo. Just recently the "b" revision showed up on the cablelabs approved table that cablelabs themselves have checked it. That MIGHT mean that the current b hardware was approved by cablelabs for M-card use. And if that's the case then MAYBE tivo is beta testing the software update. So perhaps M-card approved software for the B hardware we all have is on the way sometime soon.

Myself I hope so. I gets a lot easier to deal with these extra outlet fees when you can just say "fine give me ONE M-card and lets move along."


----------



## ejs2000

Last week I got an S3 and had Comcast come by to install CableCards and it all went super smoothly. Here's how it went:

*Friday:* My S3 (ordered from tivocommunity store) arrives. I call Comcast to upgrade to HD. They say a service rep will come by Saturday between 2 and 6.

*Saturday:* The rep actually arrives 15 minutes early. He replaces some of my coax with Comcast's official coax, and replaces my RadioShack 4-way splitter with an official Comcast 4-way splitter. He has brought 4 CableCards, but the first two work. He follows the instructions TiVo includes, so while he has done this before, he's not yet an expert. From beginning to end (including all the coax replacement) takes only an hour. He tells me this is the smoothest it has ever gone for him. The cable all seems to be working just fine.

*Sunday:* I realize that the S3 is only getting Basic cable, although it was supposed to get Expanded. (My S2, which is still hooked up, is still getting Expanded.) The HD channels all show up, including a couple I'm not supposed to have.

*Monday:* I call Comcast to tell them about the problem. The customer service rep says that according to their records, I've been Basic-only since Feb 2006, which is strange and inaccurate, but she'll send a service guy out the next day to remove the trap from the line (my presence not required). Also I decide to add HBO. Five HBO channels in SD plus one in HD are working by the time I'm off the phone.

*Tuesday:* When I get home from work I have all the Expanded channels I'm supposed to have, and I still have those extra HD channels.

So to summarize-- It all went really well, with only one minor glitch that was fixed immediately. So, for all of you who are hesitant to jump into CableCard Hell (like I was), there are success stories. :up:

I'll report back when I get my bill if something goes wrong there...


----------



## acexperts

Cablecard 2 Not Authorized!
Card 1 Works Fine. Card 2 Doesn't Get Most Digital And Premium Channels. I've Had Comcast Out 10 Times And Card 2 Will Not Authorize. They Swapped Cards/installed New Cards Several Times. After A Month Of The Same Problem Now They Say It Is An Error On Their Computer. It Says Something Like Host Id Is Already In Use.


----------



## synch22

i know the headaches suck. I have been running one cable card for a month now. I need to go to the office and get another card, the last one was DOA.


----------



## acexperts

I guess I have to get a new Tivo box to solve this problem. Comcast and Tivo tech support have been no help. Anyone else have any problems getting authorized or all channels on card slot 2???


----------



## palonts

I have the exact same problem... 1st card fine, 2nd card won't authorize. I was also told the same thing about the Host ID already in use. Techs have been out here 4 times! I called the Comcast corporate telephone number this afternoon. They seemed sympathetic to my problems and said that someone would call me back by noon on Saturday. If I can't get this 2nd card working soon, the TiVo is going back to Best Buy. If I have any success I'll be sure to post the story.


----------



## Laurence5905

Well, by reading this (very long) thread, it seems that many of y'all are having problems with Comcast and CableCards and the Series-3 TiVo.

I'm quite happy to say, I had absolutely zero problems with them! (I'm in Mableton, Georgia, USA -- just outside Atlanta, in the Metropolitan Atlanta area.)

At first, I was a little ticked that I couldn't automatically record the un-encrypted HD channels without a CableCard, since the TiVo folks told me I would be able to access those channels without a CableCard. Technically, that's true (I was able to watch those channels and manually record them, but I couldn't set up season-passes or any other type of automatic recording... And the manual recordings didn't contain the name of the show, either... Although they did record, and in beautiful HD clarity.) After reading some of your horror stories here, I was VERY upset about having to get CableCards...

But, it went very smoothly. Comcast sent out a technician two days after I called them, and he popped the cards in. Took a little while for them to become "authorized" (something like 45 minutes or so), but before he left I had all the channels I was supposed to have, and on both tuners.

As far as charges are concerned: They did charge me an $18.95 service fee to have the technician come out to install the cards. But the monthly charge is FREE for the first CableCard and only $1.50/month for the second one. I *DID* specify to the person on the phone that this would be a TiVo Series-3 installation, and that did affect the price -- lowered it significantly, which I was very happy about. Otherwise, I'd be paying a total of $10 per month for the two cards combined.

So now I have my Series-3 TiVo, receiving and recording all the channels properly on both tuners, including the HD ones. Gotta say, I'm pleasantly surprised at Comcast's level of service on this one -- it couldn't have gone smoother.


----------



## Laurence5905

acexperts said:


> Cablecard 2 Not Authorized!
> Card 1 Works Fine. Card 2 Doesn't Get Most Digital And Premium Channels. I've Had Comcast Out 10 Times And Card 2 Will Not Authorize. They Swapped Cards/installed New Cards Several Times. After A Month Of The Same Problem Now They Say It Is An Error On Their Computer. It Says Something Like Host Id Is Already In Use.


They have to authorize both cards at the same time -- in other words, if they authorize one card, and "complete" that authorization (or close it, or whatever they call it) then a second card cannot be authorized for that same device. (There's your Host ID Already In Use error.)

Have them remove both cards from their system. Then re-add the 1st one -- but NOT complete that authorization (leave it "open" in other words). Then add the second card. Then "close" or "complete" both authorizations at the same time. That's what the tech who did my install had to do to get both cards working -- luckily he realized that problem while he was here during the install, and was smart enough to figure it out.


----------



## jayssss

Laurence5905 said:


> Snip...
> 
> I'm quite happy to say, I had absolutely zero problems with them! (I'm in Mableton, Georgia, USA -- just outside Atlanta, in the Metropolitan Atlanta area.)
> 
> Snip...
> 
> But the monthly charge is FREE for the first CableCard and only $1.50/month for the second one. I *DID* specify to the person on the phone that this would be a TiVo Series-3 installation, and that did affect the price -- lowered it significantly, which I was very happy about. Otherwise, I'd be paying a total of $10 per month for the two cards combined.


Keep a close eye on your bill! I had the same thing happen in November. No problems whatsoever at the time. Then they f'ed up everything in the early April bill. Keep an eagle eye on the bill, and hope it stays that way.


----------



## synch22

Finally after 3 weeks I took back a doa card and picked up a second card. Plugged the second card in, made the phone call and got it validated. It was pretty simple it did not matter that I had a card already validated in card 1.

For anyone having issues getting validation, try and change your cable wire....My other one was older and once I swapped it validation came through no problem. I would say that issue was most of my struggles.


----------



## doubleagent

Someone came out yesterday for three hours trying to get hbo on my S3. I had a supervisor out today that tried four different cards with various results. I still do not have HBO and another guy is coming tomorrow. The person that was here today was connected with addressability for four hours. He gave me a motorola 3416 to use overnight so I at least got to watch cro cop get knocked out. I haven't seen the 161-4 message since my original install which makes me think they are not sending a cold hit but instead a regular hit. Until we get on the phone with the headend I have no hope to watch the sopranos in HD tomorrow.


----------



## acexperts

My Problems Are With Scientific Atlanta Cards. What Brand Name Cards Do You Have?


----------



## doubleagent

Motorola media cypher all 4.21 firmware. 

For the time being I have one cable card working but still no HBO. Tommorrow they are fixing some things in the alleyway behind my apt and I'm getting a new drop. Signals were fine yesterday but they were not so great today. I don't think the cards are able to restart. 

The only difference between three months ago and now is the 8.1 update. I really don't want to erase and restart but maybe the update has something to do with it.


----------



## acexperts

What Brand Cards Do You Have?


----------



## doubleagent

acexperts said:


> What Brand Cards Do You Have?





doubleagent said:


> Motorola media cypher all 4.21 firmware.


Motorola
Media Cypher
FW 4.21


----------



## ivyvine420

I have actually had no real (big) issues with my cable cards and comcast cable (digital platinum package plus HD service), though they did forget to send a 2nd card the first install run and had to get the second installed 2 days later.

I also had to switch Series 3 tivo boxes as the first had a bad (broken) OLED display on the front, and I was easily able to take the cards and install them myself into the second unit and call in the new #'s they needed and have them work properly.

The past day or 2 I have been noticing that occassionally the one cablecard screen will come up randomly while watching tv -from now playing- (the one that shows up when you first install the card), either for card # 1 or #2, and after pressing the clear button, it sends me back to the program that I had been watching (one time it did freeze while doing this, I went to watch tv off the soon to be returned series 3 tivo -since the other was recording 2 shows and I did not want to restart it- and later on when I went back, the newer Tivo was fine again).

This screen has popped up a few times in the past day or 2, much more than I would like, but as it doesn't usually do anything bad and pressing clear makes it go away (compared to actually losing signal and messing up recordings etc), I have decided it's ok to deal with (for now) as I do not want to press my luck and have it do something worse... 

I live in the SF Bay Area, use Comcast Cable (Berkeley/Hercules division, I am in Berkeley myself) and I have been reading that alot of the SF Bay Area customers with Comcast have been dealing with many issues (signal loss and more) the past week or so, so I actually feel semi-lucky that this is all I have been experiencing.

Just wanted to post my current Comcast in the SF Bay Area experience here for others to see (you may be having the same things happen to you?)...


----------



## cbm

Apparently Comcast sent out a signal last week that nukes authorization for premium channels. This only affected the second cablecard in my case, but the installer who came by today was surprised that I was getting any premium channels on my first cablecard, as well. 

It was his third CableCard related visit of the day (Sunday!) with four more to go.

They are working with Motorola to figure out a fix.


----------



## sfhub

They didn't nuke anything, at least not in most cases. What happened is they enabled CPMS (copy protection management system) and if your CableCARDs didn't have the proper Host/Data information entered into their systems they lost the ability to decrypt channels with non-zero CCI/EMI.

Prior to CPMS, even if they entered the wrong Host/Data, you would still get all the channels you were supposed to get.

The problem can in most cases be fixed over the phone, but it can sometimes take a while to get to someone who knows how to fix it.


----------



## spinlock

SF Bay area

I was told that a new copyright method was embedded in the signal on 4/19. Most CCs in the bay area worked fine, about 1000 failed. Most of them worked after intial re-paring done manually, but some are requiring a service call(which is bullshyt).

I had a tech in my house for 2 hours saturday, he swapped the cards 3 times and problemn still not resolved.

I called agin this AM and the initial person I spoke with told me that they learned a new "Cable Card Host Validation" procedure and she executed on my cards.

Heading home for lunch now to try it....


----------



## spinlock

Went home at luchtime and checked, surprise, surpirse, it still didnt work!

Called in again and was told my CC#s, Host#s, Data#s didnt match what was in their system.

I was assured that as soon as that peron's supervisor got out of a meeting that the problem would be resolved.

BOY!, do I feel better now, back at work, can't wait to go home and try it.........


----------



## acexperts

Cable Card 2 Not Working...
I Ordered A New Tivo, It Will Be Here Wed. I'll Be Sure To Post My Results.

I'm In South Florida, West Palm Beach Area. Comcast Uses Scientific Atlanta Here. I'm Getting Nowhere With Comcast Or Tivo Tech Support. Comcast Says They Have A Computer Error Host Id Already In Use And Can't Solve It. Tivo Says There May Be A Software Issue And They Will Refer It To Their Engineering Dept, But Can't Tell Me If It Will Be A Week, Month, Or A Year!!!


----------



## mrey

spinlock said:


> Went home at luchtime and checked, surprise, surpirse, it still didnt work!
> 
> Called in again and was told my CC#s, Host#s, Data#s didnt match what was in their system.
> 
> I was assured that as soon as that peron's supervisor got out of a meeting that the problem would be resolved.
> 
> BOY!, do I feel better now, back at work, can't wait to go home and try it.........


I'm going through the same stuff Spinlock.

First Comcast sends over 2 technicians and they end up replacing some cable wire and a splitter. Cablecard 1 works fine and cablecard 2 doesn't get premium channels...they forgot to check both cards before leaving.

Then today, Comcast sends over a technician who doesn't know a thing about cablecards and all i find out is that all of those #'s don't match. He just ends up leaving after swapping cablecard 2 and not even activating the new card (complaining the entire time that he should have never been sent in the first place)...now I'm stuck with only one working cablecard and waiting for a call to schedule yet another technician visit.

2 days of waiting for technicians and not getting anything done is freakin' frustrating!

Spinlock - did you contact any specific department when trying to complete the installation? I'd like to know if I can just call in and activate the card myself and not wait for another technician to fail to finish the job.---appreciate it.

Looking forward to see how you get your problem resolved!


----------



## ToyRunner

I am in Tacoma, WA and I went to the Comcast store and there was no charge at all for anything...no monthly nothing.


----------



## pl1

ToyRunner said:


> I am in Tacoma, WA and I went to the Comcast store and there was no charge at all for anything...no monthly nothing.


What level of programming do you have? Basic, Extended Basic, Digital? Do you have any premium stations like HBO?


----------



## spinlock

I call 800-COMCAST like everyone else, but I:
1) refuse to go over the problem with whoever answers the phone, I now insist on speaking directly to a supervisor(I have few names now
2) won't let them schedule a new service call, already had a 2 hour call where both cards were replaced 3 times, I explain to them that the probability of 8 cards failing in the same way is astronomical and I wont go through it again.
3) Insist on supervisors name, direct phone and extension
4) finally got a supervisor that seems to really give a **** and I only deal with him now, he expalined how Motorola is involved debugging the issue.

Bottom line appears to be that Comcast and Motorola know the problem exists and engineers at Mot are trying to figure out why a subset of the cards don't work. Meanwhile, they are leaving level 1 and level 2 support hanging in the wind, just trying stuff until some combination of acrds/signals sent works.

BTW, I think the failing subset is relatively small, I have heard from multiple sources "around a 1000" are failing. Never quite got if that was 1000 cards or 1000 customers and don't know if that was a 1000 after or before the inital re-pairing got cards back online.



mrey said:


> I'm going through the same stuff Spinlock.
> 
> First Comcast sends over 2 technicians and they end up replacing some cable wire and a splitter. Cablecard 1 works fine and cablecard 2 doesn't get premium channels...they forgot to check both cards before leaving.
> 
> Then today, Comcast sends over a technician who doesn't know a thing about cablecards and all i find out is that all of those #'s don't match. He just ends up leaving after swapping cablecard 2 and not even activating the new card (complaining the entire time that he should have never been sent in the first place)...now I'm stuck with only one working cablecard and waiting for a call to schedule yet another technician visit.
> 
> 2 days of waiting for technicians and not getting anything done is freakin' frustrating!
> 
> Spinlock - did you contact any specific department when trying to complete the installation? I'd like to know if I can just call in and activate the card myself and not wait for another technician to fail to finish the job.---appreciate it.
> 
> Looking forward to see how you get your problem resolved!


----------



## Lawfam

I guess I'm one of the unlucky 1000 in the SF Bay area. My cablecards no longer receive premium channels on std or HD. I'm really mad, because I love the Sopranos, and missed Sunday's installment.

Someone is supposed to come by today to fix it. Of course, the first guy they sent to install the cards originally left without installing them, and I did it myself. That was a few months ago. I got them to deduct for the service call (no duh) and a bit of a refund for some of the channels I wasn't receiving while the system was down. It's been spectacular until Sunday afternoon, when I couldn't receive HBO.

Crossing my fingers...


----------



## sleepeeg3

I just got off the phone with Comcast... Get this - now they are charging $1.50 x 2 for two cable cards! Oh and I asked the guy if there were going to be any additional fees and he says, "Well normally there would be an $18 installation fee, but I am going to waive that."  They are even supposed to be coming out tomorrow.

LOL! $3/month? Oh hell yes!!!

It just goes to show how @#$ed up Comcast is and that it pays to play the rep lottery.  

I am setting this up for my parents and my clueless mother called previously and they quoted her $11.95 - maybe that was the problem.


----------



## CharlesH

Lawfam said:


> I guess I'm one of the unlucky 1000 in the SF Bay area. My cablecards no longer receive premium channels on std or HD. I'm really mad, because I love the Sopranos, and missed Sunday's installment.
> 
> Someone is supposed to come by today to fix it. Of course, the first guy they sent to install the cards originally left without installing them, and I did it myself. That was a few months ago. I got them to deduct for the service call (no duh) and a bit of a refund for some of the channels I wasn't receiving while the system was down. It's been spectacular until Sunday afternoon, when I couldn't receive HBO.
> 
> Crossing my fingers...


Take a look at this post by TiVoJerry for more info about this


----------



## doubleagent

In Philadelphia there are different billing areas. My guy from comcast is going to get the proper cards that go with my area then come back again. They figured it out by accident and proved it by trying to add stars to my digital box. They use different freqs for different hubs and that is why they think the cards will not display my HBO channels. But on saturday they vp'd my account and everything was coming through until they un vp'd my account again. I hope they are right and will post later this week when they bring cards for my billing area.


----------



## rcr2

I gave up on Comcast and am basically living with one Cable Card that goes out every now and then - sometimes within 24 hours, sometimes not for days. The other works fine.

I haven't even started to wrestle with the billing issues. About a month ago, they turned off my HD set-top box, though. I haven't called them on that, either.

Verizon has put in the piping to lay fiber outside my house, and now I'm just waiting for them to come and put the fiber in so I can switch services.

TiVo has contacted me about investigating what is wrong with the failing card, though, so I have to give them props for that. With the two tuners, and the local network HD channels not being affected, I've been lucky about not missing too many recordings, though I have missed my share because the card has gone Auth Failed.

I owe Comcast a follow-up letter about my experience. I did get some initial contact from them, about what they could do and so forth, but all of the help they offered was really going to be more work for me (more truck rolls, spending time with a technician). And on things they could have done for me (billing, etc) they offered no help at all.

I'm all for working with the techs who come out to the house to try and help. But for the specific problem with SA cards, there really is nothing they can do. So it just wastes everyone's time.

Hopefully TiVo has gotten to the bottom of it with the cable companies and has a solution.

Now the only problem to fix would be the cable company's refusal in providing cards in the first place.


----------



## JTYoung1

Well my cable cards have been working from day 1, I've been trying to get the billing issues resolved. I finally thought I had it worked out in December when they issued their price list giving a price for a 2nd cable card of $1.50. I called and they actually told me there was no charge at all for a 2nd card on a Series 3 TiVo and they took care of it, both cards work and I didn't pay any extra. A few weeks ago they needed the data off my cards so I had to call in and give them the card info so they could issue an "update" 
I get my bill today and the "update" apparently was a $6.95 additional outlet charge for the 2nd cable card. I called in and they said that if they took it off my cable card would not work. I've been waiting all evening for a call back from a supercisor. .


----------



## SMcCormack

I've had my tivo since october and until today I hadn't had a single problem. Then today I went to watch TV and noticed all of my digital channels weren't working and all I was receiving on both tuners was what amounted to basic cable.

I called comcast and was told that they have been 'fixing' cable cards and that some weren't coming back to life after the fix was done. The rep couldn't tell me what exactly they were fixing but apparently it didn't go well. 

They sent hits to both cards and Card 2 came back to life but Card 1 is suck in basic cable hell and a tech is coming out on Sunday to swap it. Oh the joy of comcast!


----------



## themtx

Wealth of info here, thanks folks.

My story - abbreviated version:

Had 2 Comcast cards that were both working fine as of 12/06 in S3. Channel re-org happened on 4/3, worked ok but we were unable to receive AETVHD and NGCHD here in South FL. 3 service calls later, the techs finally got someone in the home office who knew how to hit each card individually, and voila! lineup correct, all is good.

Interesting thing we learned - the newest cards we installed appear to be M-cards! When we were troubleshooting cards / slots, we left just one in slot 1, and lo and behold - multituner action on one card - Live TV button would switch between 2 separate channels. I was ready to call it a day when we got just that 1 working (since we tested and it could actually record 2 hd streams simultaneously!) - but the techs persisted and got the second going in tandem.

So, my question is - does anyone know if we gain any functionality w/2 M cards installed? Can we record more than 2 streams simultaneously if both cards are M capable? I might be way off base here, and the tivo might not support it, but I was shocked that a single card did the multi-tuner thing... Also, how far off are the CC2 cards w/2way? Is it possible the M cards we have now are 2 way capable? Diag screens report "the host considers this a one-way" deal - but is it?

thanks!


----------



## TerpBE

JTYoung1 said:


> Well my cable cards have been working from day 1, I've been trying to get the billing issues resolved. I finally thought I had it worked out in December when they issued their price list giving a price for a 2nd cable card of $1.50. I called and they actually told me there was no charge at all for a 2nd card on a Series 3 TiVo and they took care of it, both cards work and I didn't pay any extra. A few weeks ago they needed the data off my cards so I had to call in and give them the card info so they could issue an "update"
> I get my bill today and the "update" apparently was a $6.95 additional outlet charge for the 2nd cable card. I called in and they said that if they took it off my cable card would not work. I've been waiting all evening for a call back from a supercisor. .


JTYoung, I was in that loop for months, and finally found somebody who could help. See my post a couple of pages back for her contact info.


----------



## dswallow

themtx said:


> So, my question is - does anyone know if we gain any functionality w/2 M cards installed? Can we record more than 2 streams simultaneously if both cards are M capable? I might be way off base here, and the tivo might not support it, but I was shocked that a single card did the multi-tuner thing... Also, how far off are the CC2 cards w/2way? Is it possible the M cards we have now are 2 way capable? Diag screens report "the host considers this a one-way" deal - but is it?


The Series 3 is a one-way host device; it has nothing to do with the cablecard itself. It will never be able to communicate with the head-end and will never be able to support PPV or SDV without additional hardware and a separate communication path to the head-end, and there's no indication any such add-on is or will be in the works, ever, and any such add-on would require support by both TiVo and the cable company it's connected to.

More likely, you'll see a new version of the Series 3 introduced that has 2-way host device capability.


----------



## Roderigo

themtx said:


> Interesting thing we learned - the newest cards we installed appear to be M-cards! When we were troubleshooting cards / slots, we left just one in slot 1, and lo and behold - multituner action on one card - Live TV button would switch between 2 separate channels. I was ready to call it a day when we got just that 1 working (since we tested and it could actually record 2 hd streams simultaneously!) - but the techs persisted and got the second going in tandem.


MCards fall back to S-Mode in an S3. So, most likely you were watching at least one unencrypted channel, and not actually seeing the card decrypt two channels at the same time. The real test is to tune to some premium channel (that you know is encrypted, though most SD digital is also encrypted), and see if you can have two different channels at the same time with only one card.



themtx said:


> So, my question is - does anyone know if we gain any functionality w/2 M cards installed? Can we record more than 2 streams simultaneously if both cards are M capable?


For now, you still need two cards, regardless of them being SCards or MCards. Who knows when/if tivo will release MCard (running in M-Mode) support for the S3. The number of recordings you can do at the same time is also limited by another scarce resource - the number of actual tuners. MCards can process more than two streams at the same time, but the host has to have tuners to get the data to feed the card.


----------



## sfhub

I wonder if anyone has tested the combination of M-card with the new 8.3.1 TiVo OS, either wittingly or unwittingly?

Previous initial reports indicated some people had problems getting M-cards to work at all in S3 (but that could have been general CableCARD issues unrelated to M-card)

Is the 2nd tuner active when you only have one S-card? That would be the implication if the 2nd tuner was active with one M-card working in S-card mode.

If so then the subclass of folks who only care about HD locals can get away with just 1 single CableCARD, S-card or M-card because nothing they are watching is encrypted. Might save them some CableCARD config hassles.

These folks could also get away with 0 CableCARDs if Comcast would use their PSIP to map the channel #s to match their own system (vs propogating the OTA PSIP channel #s)


----------



## 1283

sfhub said:


> Is the 2nd tuner active when you only have one S-card?


*After* you set up the TiVo with two cards, you can pull one out.


----------



## doubleagent

Did the error 161-4 go away after update 8.1?


----------



## sfhub

c3 said:


> *After* you set up the TiVo with two cards, you can pull one out.


Meaning only 2 CableCARDs are needed for initial setup, or that I should try that and see if it works? I think you are probably saying the former, but I wasn't sure.


----------



## 1283

sfhub said:


> I think you are probably saying the former


yes


----------



## ChickenCheese

I figured I would chime in on how my cablecard install went this morning. The tech shows up and tells me that this is the first time that he's done a cablecard install. In fact, he's never heard of a Series 3.  

Uh oh. Now I'm thinking it's gonna be a long day. But not too worry, he says, we'll get it working. Long story short, it only took about 1/2 hour! He was able to call his supervisor who connected him to someone else who's done these before. With me working the remote and him on the phone calling in the numbers, it worked out great. :up: 

He was a really nice guy and thanked me for helping him out. I seemed to know WAY more then him about cablecards and the S3! I'm glad someone else mentioned about giving the cards some time to get working. I thought for sure we had a couple dead cards when they wouldn't "work" right away. But the first two were good.

I'm very happy S3 owner right now


----------



## ToyRunner

pl1 said:


> What level of programming do you have? Basic, Extended Basic, Digital? Do you have any premium stations like HBO?


I only have basic plus digital...no premium stations.


----------



## pl1

ToyRunner said:


> I only have basic plus digital...no premium stations.


I think that they charge the A/O for premium stations. I have not been charged anything (yet) for either cableCARD, but I have been charged for one A/O of $2.75 and that is with HBO and SHO. When I also had an STB, I was charged for TWO A/O's at $2.75/mo each. No extra charge for the cableCARDs.


----------



## jstrazz

I'm in the Fort Lauderdale area and I have a Series 3 Tivo with two cable cards and a separate cable box. I have a Samsung TV with a cable card slot that didn't work after the first day of installation. I got nothing but pixillation and then just a black screen. After NUMEROUS visits by Comcast technicians, I was finally told that three cable cards will not work in the system...so therefore, I got a cable box to watch a third program when two other shows are recording. The cable box (with no DVR) works fine. The cable cards in the Tivo unit have not been able to receive National Geographic HD or A&E HD since the channels were added to the system. I have since made endless phone calls to Comcast about this problem, I've had them send signals to the card, I've had technicians come to the house, I've had the cards replaced...in other words, I've done everything short of re-wiring my apartment building to try to get the two new channels on my Tivo. At first, I was getting a Cable Card Message, now I just get a black screen when I tune to those channels. I have given up on this problem. If anyone knows anything about this problem and how to resolve it, please let me know so that I can tell the Cable Technicians how to solve it. 

In the meantime, I have also ordered the MLB EXTRA INNINGS. I get that only on the cable box. Once again, I do not get those channels on my Tivo with the Cable Cards. Is anyone familiar with this problem? Are we not supposed to receive those channels on the cable cards?

John


----------



## pl1

jstrazz said:


> In the meantime, I have also ordered the MLB EXTRA INNINGS. I get that only on the cable box. Once again, I do not get those channels on my Tivo with the Cable Cards. Is anyone familiar with this problem? Are we not supposed to receive those channels on the cable cards?


Sounds like this is totally a cableco issue, especially since the cableCARD in your TV is not working. But, to answer your question, if your MLB station is a regular channel that you can see on your TiVo guide (for example, mine is channel 621-630), then you can get them on your TiVo with cableCARDs. I've been getting the NHL Center Ice package on the same channels all year long. You may have to let the CSR know you want them on your cableCARDs, though.


----------



## jstrazz

pl1 said:


> Sounds like this is totally a cableco issue, especially since the cableCARD in your TV is not working. But, to answer your question, if your MLB station is a regular channel that you can see on your TiVo guide (for example, mine is channel 621-630), then you can get them on your TiVo with cableCARDs. I've been getting the NHL Center Ice package on the same channels all year long. You may have to let the CSR know you want them on your cableCARDs, though.


So this goes back to my initial problem with the CableCards. Now I have two problems to resolve with Comcast, The NATGEO/A&E problem and the MLB PACKAGE problem. All the signal sending in the world by Comcast and all the changing of the CableCards have not been able to resolve the issue. Now, I'm really worried that any more new channels that are added to the lineup will also not work in my Tivo either.

If anyone from Tivo and/or Comcast views these forums, PLEEEEEEEEZE HELP ME!


----------



## AgentSmith

I just received my S3 last night, and had my CableCard install (Insight, which is really a Comcast affiliate) this morning. It went like this:

The installer inserts CableCard 1. We wait for the MMI screen, he calls in, gets it hit, everything works. I hit all my pay channels and several basic digital channels through the Guided Setup Test Channels function, eveything works great. 

The installer inserts CableCard 2 and has it hit. Test. Digital channels work. Copy protected channels (HBO, SHO, etc) are all grey screen. CA screen says "MISSING_REKEY" or something similar. Office guy tries an unpair/repair, it fails, then he says "his reader probably needs a firmware update". Major fear commences on my part. I explain that it IS up to the latest S/W. He calls the tech supervisor.

Tech supervisor suggests a reboot. Yeah, right. I appease them. No joy. Finally, the tech supervisor says "hold on, let me try something else". The Cablecard completely resets, re-downloads the channel map then goes to "No Channels Available". Once the card woke up from the reinit, everything worked! The tech supervisor said he "hit it from the DAC", whatever that means. Total install time, 1 hour. I've recorded 5-6 hours of pay/non-pay/HD/SD content tonight, without a single issue.


----------



## sriggins

AgentSmith, my install was similar, #2 was borked, had them reset the card, then it worked.


----------



## ivyvine420

Just did a manual network connection an hour ago or so, found a new "message" from Tivo which states:

Well I'm not gonna quote it, but this is basically what it says, Comcast has notified (Tivo) that in the SF Bay Area they are going to implement the Copy Protection Management System... This will affect Tivo customers with Cablecards, and this is how to tell if you need to do something about it (call Comcast) or not. If you go under the Cablecards menu (select #1 first, cablecard 2 should be the same anyways though) and to the Conditional Access item (which is #4 out of 5 on the menu list), then look at the (bottom) of the screen area for the HOST VALIDATION: this should show either Unknown or Valid. If Valid, you are fine, if not (unknown) then the cablecard is *not* totally paired up to the Comcast Copy Protection Management System which means that when the "switch" happens, any of the encrypted channels won't go through, you have to have it listed as "Valid" for things to run normally.

I have no idea if this has any relation to the random 0:00 recordings (I have even had some "error screens" where it shows the cable card screen like for the above yet the recording -when checked right after the program has finished recording- is totally fine) but I will try and get my cablecards properly paired and validated with the HOST Validation and keep an eye on an errors (and/or cable card screen pop-ups) plus 0:00 recordings. 

Maybe they were having problems without using the copy protection and once switched over to the "on" side, things will stop, or maybe (but less likely) it was having problems as they were setting up the system, maybe those times we got the 0:00 recordings were when they did a quick test of the system - meaning it would block out the channel if it was an encrypted one and you didn't already have the "Host Validation" as Valid and not Unknown... Actually, the more I think about it, it all makes sense with a "Test", the blocking of the feed for that one channel only etc, but again, I may be reading more into it all (finding things that are not actually connected even though it looks like it)....

Ah well, who knows...


----------



## sfhub

It's nice they sent a message. Would have been nice if they sent a message earlier.

People started having problems over 2 weeks ago. So many complaints they had to roll back the CPMS.

See this thread for more details:
http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=348547


----------



## Roderigo

sfhub said:


> It's nice they sent a message. Would have been nice if they sent a message earlier.
> 
> People started having problems over 2 weeks ago. So many complaints they had to roll back the CPMS.
> 
> http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=348547


Yah - it would have been nice to get this out earlier. But, my guess is that Tivo was just as surprised as their customers, and didn't know Comcast's plans 2 weeks ago. It's only after things got messed up that they wanted to try and help make the second go-round better.


----------



## Roderigo

ivyvine420 said:


> (select #1 first, cablecard 2 should be the same anyways though)


No - cablecard 2 is completely independent. They need to have both of them properly paired to allow both tuners to work.


----------



## CharlesH

Roderigo said:


> Yah - it would have been nice to get this out earlier. But, my guess is that Tivo was just as surprised as their customers, and didn't know Comcast's plans 2 weeks ago. It's only after things got messed up that they wanted to try and help make the second go-round better.


But the point of the comment that that this copy protection was enabled by Comcast several weeks ago (around 4/19), it broke a bunch of cablecard users whose cards were not properly paired (including mine, since fixed with a truck roll), and they turned off the copy protection after a few days (around 4/24). And NOW we get the heads-up from TiVo


----------



## Roderigo

CharlesH said:


> But the point of the comment that that this copy protection was enabled by Comcast several weeks ago (around 4/19), it broke a bunch of cablecard users whose cards were not properly paired (including mine, since fixed with a truck roll), and they turned off the copy protection after a few days (around 4/24). And NOW we get the heads-up from TiVo


Not arguing that it would have been nice to get a message before 4/19. I'm just not blaming tivo for this, as I doubt Comcast contacted them in advance, and so tivo is still reacting to the situation and telling you this is a comcast screw-up, not a tivo screw-up.

Since they turned it off on 4/24, Tivo probably thinks there are still customers that haven't had the problem fixed. How many customers on 4/24 said "Hey, the problem's fixed," not realizing they didn't actually fix the root cause? Better late, then never to help when Comcast flips the switch again.


----------



## ivyvine420

Roderigo said:


> No - cablecard 2 is completely independent. They need to have both of them properly paired to allow both tuners to work.


What I meant was that if your first wasn't set up correctly, most likely your second wouldn't be either... That was only in regards to seeing if you needed to call Comcast at all...

But I understand that some people might have been confused by that wording, it's a confusing situation in total...



And as for your other comment below mine, it's true... I had no idea that they had already turned on and *then* off again the CPMS, and I had heard from no one (not Comcast that's for sure) about this extra bit of validation for it to be properly paired. If it wasn't for Tivo's message, I wouldn't have known or understood it all and what it meant in terms of my ability to receive and record certain channels. I am going to eat breaksfast first, then get on the phone to Comcast and get my cablecards both paired *the correct way* this time...


----------



## Roderigo

ivyvine420 said:


> What I meant was that if your first wasn't set up correctly, most likely your second wouldn't be either... That was only in regards to seeing if you needed to call Comcast at all...


Ok - I see what you're saying. But, I wouldn't go with the opposite. If one card is correct, the other card could still be messed up. They have two independent chances to mess it up.


----------



## CharlesH

Roderigo said:


> Ok - I see what you're saying. But, I wouldn't go with the opposite. If one card is correct, the other card could still be messed up. They have two independent chances to mess it up.


That was the my case: card 1 was paired fine, card 2 wasn't. They tried a few things online, and then came out and swapped card 2, and quickly got it properly paired. (And didn't break card 1 in the process!)


----------



## subat0mic

sf bay area.
a few weeks ago noticed once in a while my cable card screen would come up. so i'd hit clear and go on watching what i was watching.

today, i noticed i had a message from tivo (no idea how long that's been in my inbox). about some new *copy protection* thing from comcast, and to check my cards.

my cards are improperly paired (Host Validation: unknown). of course. 
so will be calling them soon.

so is this getting fixed for anyone? or will comcast just mess up my box like they did the 3 times they tried to install? 

frankly i didn't even notice any interruption of channels, i must not watch any of the premium ones (hbo or stars). this was all a surprise to me today when i got the message about this.  the cards _seem_ to work fine. (i better go check hbo and stars i guess).

what to do? call them? or avoid it?

*If I call them, what do I tell them so they get it right? *


----------



## 1283

subat0mic said:


> frankly i didn't even notice any interruption of channels, i must not watch any of the premium ones (hbo or stars).


Why are you paying for these channels if you don't watch them?


----------



## andyh

i'm not sure if comcast is feeding me disinformation, but hopefully someone can help me. I have a series 3 tivo, and live in chicago. the building i live in provides basic cable, through comcast, as part of the rent. i also use an over the air antenna to get HD channels. recently the building indicated that the basic channels would be scrambled, and i would need a set top box. i talked to the comcast sales person, and ordered two cablecards instead. the comcast tech showed up today and said that cablecards don't work in my building, and that i HAVE to have a set top box.

i just called comcast and they say that my building is "not wired" for cablecards. the tech said the same thing, and said that "our DVRs and in-demand won't work in this building." does this sound like a legitimate explanation? if so, isn't this a violation of the telecom law that mandates cablecard compliance?

so now i have a series 3 tivo that i can't use for anything but over the air HD reception, which sucks. any help is appreciated.


----------



## sfhub

in-demand won't work with S3, but that is because it is a UDCP (1-way design) device so S3 cannot make requests for in-demand material.

However, I do not understand how they can say Comcast's STB works but CableCARD in your S3 won't. That doesn't make sense. If the Comcast STB can work, then that means the stream is reaching the STB. If it is reaching the STB, then your CableCARD-equipped S3 can decrypt the same stream.

I guess if your building is implementing both all-digital *and* SDV then there is a possibility your S3 won't work even with CableCARD, but I doubt that is what Comcast is doing in your area.


----------



## subat0mic

c3 said:


> Why are you paying for these channels if you don't watch them?


haha.  i think they're free when i signed up. for a year. and, i do watch them, sometimes, when tivo decides to pull a movie from them. 
just not in the last 2 weeks...


----------



## andyh

sfhub said:


> in-demand won't work with S3, but that is because it is a UDCP (1-way design) device so S3 cannot make requests for in-demand material.
> 
> However, I do not understand how they can say Comcast's STB works but CableCARD in your S3 won't. That doesn't make sense. If the Comcast STB can work, then that means the stream is reaching the STB. If it is reaching the STB, then your CableCARD-equipped S3 can decrypt the same stream.
> 
> I guess if your building is implementing both all-digital *and* SDV then there is a possibility your S3 won't work even with CableCARD, but I doubt that is what Comcast is doing in your area.


yeah, i understand why in-demand won't work with my S3, but i am at a complete loss as to why they won't intall a CableCARD. any ideas on to what i need to do to escalate the issue within Comcast? i've already talked to multiple phone reps, most of whom are clueless....


----------



## btwyx

andyh said:


> i just called comcast and they say that my building is "not wired" for cablecards.


This would be possible if they only feed analog to your building.

You could tell by doing a cable channel scan. If it does not find any digital channels, they're telling the truth. If it finds any digital channels, they may be lying. If you do find digital channels, and you can't see the picture, they are lying.


----------



## andyh

btwyx said:


> This would be possible if they only feed analog to your building.
> 
> You could tell by doing a cable channel scan. If it does not find any digital channels, they're telling the truth. If it finds any digital channels, they may be lying. If you do find digital channels, and you can't see the picture, they are lying.


checking signal strength for cable channels, there are plenty of digital cable channels coming in at 97 strength, where i don't see a picture, so i guess that means comcast is lying/mistaken. now the only question is what to do about it...


----------



## DanInMd

I decided to bite the bullet and go with the Series 3 last Monday, the last day of the recent offer. Got the box on Thursday, set it up and proceeded to call Comcast to order the two cable cards (more to that later). Got someone that knew about them and said they could deliver them Saturday.

Guy shows up within the time frame alloted, and proceeds to install the cards. Everything going great - took him ten minutes. He said that the last thing he had to do was contact Comcast to activate the cards and went to his truck to call in the info. After about ten minutes he returned to give me the news!

Apparently, someone at the warehouse did not log in the cable cards, so her had to remove them and return them to the warehouse. In his words, "I knew this was going too easy!!". They'll be back Monday morning, hopefully with cards that work, to reinstall the cards. One irony to this is that I live 2 minutes from the warehouse - but it's closed on Saturday and Sunday.

Why did they have to take them back? Although they were working, they time out in about 2-3 hours. They could not be activated without being inventoried at the warehouse!

Fortunately I have an outside antenna - the Derby looks fantastic OTA!

DanInMd


----------



## cptodd

Cable free and lovin' it! Well except for CBS which looks like poop here in chicago! Comcast just pissed me off something awful and I decided to get rid of cable and do over the air stuff given the fact that most of my TV is OTA anyhow. I will miss some things like. . . not sure. . . OH YEA, Naruto and Bleach but c'est la vie!


----------



## bareyb

sfhub said:


> It's nice they sent a message. Would have been nice if they sent a message earlier.
> 
> People started having problems over 2 weeks ago. So many complaints they had to roll back the CPMS.
> 
> See this thread for more details:
> http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=348547


I had the impression that the warning was to tell me that they are turning it BACK on after the disconnect. So basically a heads up that if you didn't get your cards paired correctly, get ready for the same problems you had before they turned copy protection OFF. I just had time to get my cards setup properly so now I'm ready.


----------



## sfhub

bareyb said:


> I had the impression that the warning was to tell me that they are turning it BACK on after the disconnect. So basically a heads up that if you didn't get your cards paired correctly, get ready for the same problems you had before they turned copy protection OFF. I just had time to get my cards setup properly so now I'm ready.


Yup, we all understand that.

Not blaming TiVo for lack of earlier message, but it would have been nice if the message had come before the first (and every) time they (meaning Comcast) tried this.


----------



## audiowizard

I was on the phone with Comcast for an hour, attempting to get my CableCARD's to work in the Series3 Tivo. Initially we kept getting a error code 161-1 and 161-4 over and over again. Then we just got 'CableCARD 1 is not in normal operation', and 'CableCARD 2 is not in normal operation'.

We gave up and they are sending a technician, and STRONGLY recommending I get in contact with Tivo over this matter because Tivo's software isn't allowing them to see what's going on.

I just rebooted Tivo and it's back to the error code messages.....

...sigh, this hasn't been fun.


----------



## audiowizard

Got a comcast technician here, he's stumped and doesn't seem to have any info on how to deal with this at the office either.

After inserting a cableCARD with the CableCARD Error 161-4 or 161-1 pops up repeatedly, or the CableCARD Menu says 'CableCARD not in normal operation'.

No one at comcast seems to know what the problem is...

on another note: How about a sub category for comcast pricing, etc, and one for actual CableCARD install errors. Navigating through this thread is nearly impossible, as it's huge.


----------



## audiowizard

Technician tried a different CableCARD and we were both surprised when the MMI screen finally popped up. He's taking the info at the moment.


----------



## audiowizard

Out of 4 CableCARDs the technician was able to get one cableCARD to work in Slot 1.

No luck on Slot 2. He's considering having another technician come out later this week. He located another comcast technician with 2 CableCARDS in the area, and is meeting up with him to try those cards.


----------



## audiowizard

Out of 6 CableCARDS 2 of them worked. I now have two functioning CableCARDS in the Series3 Tivo, receiving HD Cable. The technician has no idea why this happened, apparently the others aren't broken. They are Motorola CableCARDS.

My recommendation, is make sure your installer brings at least 10 CableCARDS.

For clarification my problem was that upon inserting the CableCARDS, the MMI screen would NOT appear, therefor Comcast could NOT get the Host ID. Instead the CableCARD error message would repeatedly appear, clicking OK would result in the error message reappearing after about 6 seconds. For whatever reason, only 2 Motorola cableCARDS out of 6 would initiate the MMI screen.

While the process of upgrading to the Series 3, and getting it to receive HD Cable was like finding something in a dark cave while blindfolded, now that it works... WOW!!. Simultaneously recording two shows is very nice, and HD is incredible.


----------



## Corran Horn

For CableCards not working, I might suggest this, which I was guilty of during my install. 

Once inserted, I had expected a card's info to come up right away on the menus. I can think of at least 4 cards we deemed 'damaged' when this did not happen during my install. After the installer left, I called Comcast and a knowledgeable CSR helped me. While I was putting them in and taking them out I noticed that sometimes it takes a little bit of time to populate the info. I'm guessing a lot of those 'broken' cards were fine.


----------



## audiowizard

Yeah but not in my case Corran Horn.

4 out of 6 Cable cards would NOT initiate the MMI screen, even given 20min to load/populate the info.

2 out of 6 did initiate the MMI screen, and only took approx. 2-5min to load.

But thanks, it is important to note that the MMI screen doesn't popup immediately. It can require bypassing ONE error message, and waiting up to 5-10 minutes.

It was Comcast's positions (technician, phone rep, and retail employee) that the other 4 cableCARD's were not broken.


----------



## 1283

audiowizard said:


> The technician has no idea why this happened, apparently the others aren't broken.


How do you know that the other four cards weren't broken?


----------



## ZildjianKX

Just got my cable cards installed the other day. First card worked great, took two cards to get the 2nd one working.

Very weird thing though, one of the two cards gets full digital cable and it's not suppose to...


----------



## santanaf

Got my 2 cableCards on Sat... Long story...

Alexandria, VA

Thursday 4/26, called Comcast was told to come into Cust Serv. to pick up the 2 CableCards.

Took afternoon off of work on 5/2 to pick them up, drove over in heavy traffic to learn that I actually had to make an install appt. I told the lady on the phone previously. Angrily I called cust serv from teh cust service store and was given some service credit and made an appt for 9-11am on 5/5.

On 5/5 at 11:15am I called to see where the installer was. To my surprise someone had changed by appt to 11-1 window, didn't bother telling me. So I sat around.

On 5/5 at 1:15pm I called to see where the installer was. Was told he would be calling me in 10-15 minutes to let me know a status.

On 5/5 at 2:00pm I called to see why no installer had called, was told that head of dispatch would be calling me in 5-10 minutes... "Sorry for the delay"

On 5/5 at 2:20pm, the installer called and apologized for being late, then asked my wife what a "CableCard" is and what it does.

On 5/5 at 2:30pm, the installer arrived and didn't know what to do. I ended up doing the entire install myself, including telling him what numbers to give the dispatch to enable the card. At one point he even said "Woah, it works, what'd you do?"

Then I realized that CableCard2 is fully functional with all digital channels and HBO and CableCard1 doesn't get Premium content channels. So Sopranos recorded last night as a grey screen #$%#$#@!!!!

So I call Cust Serv. today, they told me to unplug and then plug in the CableCard1 again, then wait an hour. I hope it fixes it, but I am not holding my breath. She offered to have a tech come out, that didn't sound too great.


----------



## ccoulson

Sounds like we could really use a good checklist of things to go over as we "supervise" Comcast during their CableCard installs. Has anybody put anything together? My HD SET and Series 3 arrive Wednesday, Comcast comes on Thursday.


----------



## Gregor

ccoulson said:


> Sounds like we could really use a good checklist of things to go over as we "supervise" Comcast during their CableCard installs. Has anybody put anything together? My HD SET and Series 3 arrive Wednesday, Comcast comes on Thursday.


As long as you have them follow the instructions on the sheet with the S3, you should be fine. The gist of the instructions is to get one card working and then proceed with card #2. Jamming both cards in the Tivo at the same time will not work, and it seems most techs want to do that, in the experience I've had.


----------



## 1283

Gregor said:


> Jamming both cards in the Tivo at the same time will not work


That works as well. Mine did. However, installing one card at a time is probably easier to debug and less prone to human errors.


----------



## jeffsinsfo

I think the main problem is the staff at the head end, not the person who shows up at your home (assuming they actually show up when they are supposed to and have working cable cards). Unfortunately there's no real way to "supervise" the employees in Comcasts' offices to make sure they are doing their data entry completely and accurately. 

As I posted (many pages up at this point, I assume), Comcast either has poorly trained staff attempting to enter cable card information or their system is buggy and needlessly complicated. It's amazing that they can't manage to reliably insert a cable card (or two or however many are needed) into devices at a customer's home and then enter the appropriate authorizations necessary to make everything work. It took four appointments to get both of my cards to work. I only recently discovered (thanks to the "heads up to Bay Area Comcast customers" thread as well as a message from TiVo) that I should re-check to see that my Host Validation information is correct for both cable cards; lo and behold, one of my cards is not properly authorized. I haven't had the courage to call Comcast yet to fix the problem because I don't subscribe to any premium channels and, so far, all of my channels are working. But my experience with Comcast surrounding the installation of the cable cards has me convinced that Comcast, while charging premium prices for supposedly premium services, isn't interested in providing consistently good customer service. Who knows how many calls I'll need to make to get both cable cards paired properly again (and what Comcast will manage to temporarily "break" in the meantime)? Last time they turned off my internet service because they couldn't get the cable cards working.


----------



## dswallow

What would help immensely is for TiVo to provide installation instructions that include the common front-end instructions for the head-end configuration system. That, more than anything else, is where the problems seem to happen most.

There's realyl no good reason the entire process shouldn't be very simple. There's two numbers needed in the system, plus a third number for certain Motorola cards. But somehow cable companies have made this extraordinarily complex for their own people to handle. And mostly where it goes wrong seems to be at the point the CableCards are entered into their authorization system initially. Once that's done wrong, you're screwed no matter what you try. But for most of us, it's just a "black box" as to exactly what can possibly have been done wrong.


----------



## Roderigo

dswallow said:


> What would help immensely is for TiVo to provide installation instructions that include the common front-end instructions for the head-end configuration system. That, more than anything else, is where the problems seem to happen most.


While I'm all for tivo helping out the cable companies as much as they can to make the S3 sucessfull, at some point, the cable companies need to take responsibility for their own equipment/procedures.

Tivo probably doesn't have the expertise to even do this. Who knows what equipment tivo uses internally, and I would guess it doesn't include any of the systems that an actual cable customer support rep would use.


----------



## dswallow

Roderigo said:


> While I'm all for tivo helping out the cable companies as much as they can to make the S3 sucessfull, at some point, the cable companies need to take responsibility for their own equipment/procedures.
> 
> Tivo probably doesn't have the expertise to even do this. Who knows what equipment tivo uses internally, and I would guess it doesn't include any of the systems that an actual cable customer support rep would use.


Considering it's pretty likely there's jsut a couple such authorization systems, and those should be well documented version-by-version, and TiVo obviously has been working with Scientific Atlanta and probably Motorola, there's likely something helpful they could be doing to help train the cable techs, even if it had to be done via the consumer reading off a cheat sheet included with every Series 3.

When my Comcast tech came out to do the install, he actually had the sheet from TiVo himself; so info they send out does make it to the right people. They just need to send out more info.


----------



## bareyb

The Comcast guys left their instruction sheet at my house the other day. It's from the "Comcast University" or some such thing. It was pretty thorough and correct. It had not only all the Tivo information but info for cable card TV sets. So the installers had the info but not so sure about the people they were giving the numbers to on the other end of the phone. All my problems came from the other side getting the numbers wrong. Those people could certainly use some help with LISTENING. She managed to screw up the numbers on ONE card while I sat there and listened to her on the speaker phone. Clearly there is no accountability for the people at the other end of the phone. The installers on the other hand disconnected the WRONG card so they need a lesson in learning how to READ. I'm not so sure this is a problem of not enough information being out there and more a problem of hiring people who just don't seem to give a rats butt if they make a mistake.


----------



## dswallow

bareyb said:


> The Comcast guys left their instruction sheet at my house the other day. It's from the "Comcast University" or some such thing. It was pretty thorough and correct. It had not only all the Tivo information but info for cable card TV sets. So the installers had the info but not so sure about the people they were giving the numbers to on the other end of the phone. All my problems came from the other side getting the numbers wrong. Those people could certainly use some help with LISTENING. She managed to screw up the numbers on ONE card while I sat there and listened to her on the speaker phone. Clearly there is no accountability for the people at the other end of the phone. The installers on the other hand disconnected the WRONG card so they need a lesson in learning how to READ. I'm not so sure this is a problem of not enough information being out there and more a problem of hiring people who just don't seem to give a rats butt if they make a mistake.


The 3 times I'd had installers over about 10% of the conversations between the tech and whoever was manning the phones was business; the rest typically was personal, flirting, talking about sports, or just otherwise chit-chatting about things.

The process could be improved about 30-fold and cut down to 1/10th the time by automating it; either via wireless PDA or touch-tone/voice response phone.


----------



## TBoyd

Check details on the enclosed link for the fix for 'host validation'. That is a fix for ME. Hope it works for you too.

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=5131587#post5131587

Tim


----------



## Gregor

dswallow said:


> The 3 times I'd had installers over about 10% of the conversations between the tech and whoever was manning the phones was business; the rest typically was personal, flirting, talking about sports, or just otherwise chit-chatting about things.
> 
> The process could be improved about 30-fold and cut down to 1/10th the time by automating it; either via wireless PDA or touch-tone/voice response phone.


I really don't understand why they don't automate it via a webpage or something. Reading long strings of numbers on the phone and transcribing them is just asking for trouble.


----------



## TwoCybers

t


----------



## acc10x

jeffsinsfo said:


> I think the main problem is the staff at the head end, not the person who shows up at your home (assuming they actually show up when they are supposed to and have working cable cards). Unfortunately there's no real way to "supervise" the employees in Comcasts' offices to make sure they are doing their data entry completely and accurately.
> 
> As I posted (many pages up at this point, I assume), Comcast either has poorly trained staff attempting to enter cable card information or their system is buggy and needlessly complicated. It's amazing that they can't manage to reliably insert a cable card (or two or however many are needed) into devices at a customer's home and then enter the appropriate authorizations necessary to make everything work. It took four appointments to get both of my cards to work.


AGREED!!! i previously owned a S2 that went kaput last summer, switched to the moto 3416 and then decided to go back to the loving arms of tivo and a S3 with the recent welcome back deal. i'd read nothing but good things about installs in the seattle area (where i live) and i read up up and up on all the issues just in case, and it still took 2 days (including a second trip to the local comcast store to swap the cards in the hopes it was them), about 6 hours of phone time with at least a half dozen tech reps -- along with lots of waiting inbetween while the signals queued up on a busy network highway to come through -- and a house call by a technician (who did nothing other than what i'd been doing previously), before i finally got both cards working properly with the premium channels. i even had my laptop open with the common install probs discussion from the forums, telling the reps "i'm seeing X issue, when means you need to do Z resolution." still took two days.

comcast sent a tech out on the second day and we both agreed that it wasn't anything on my end and it was ALL ABOUT getting the right person on the phone at the head end who understood all the issues about pairing and authorizing the cards, and had actually done it before. previous to getting this rep i had been told by the others that: the cards were bad (hence the trip for a 2nd pair); that both should be paired at the same time; that everything is okay; that they re-sent the right authorization information to the cards and its out of there hands... yadda yadda yadda. 6 different stories from 6 different reps. finally when the right person was reached (the on-site tech called someone at the head end who he'd worked with previously on cablecard installs) they entered the correct pairing information (for the billionth time), re-sent the codes (for the billionth time) and i waited a few hours for the signal to get through the queue... and voila. FINALLY!

i'm convinced that any knuckle dragger can do a home installation of the cards themselves. it's easy enough. it's just getting the people on the head end properly trained. i know folks in seattle have had nothing but glowing reports about easy installations, and maybe mine was just a fluke, but if what i went through is anything like what others have had to put up with when is comcast going to get its act together?

as an aside, i discovered that the female comcast employees i spoke with were much nicer and much more willing to work through the un/pairing -slash- authorization issues than the male reps. men: nothing wrong on our end, i show everything is authorized correctly, it should be working now, and if it's not just wait a few hours and it will (or it won't and you'll have to call back). women: i'm very sorry it's not working and this is your 4th call asking to have the exact same thing done yet again for the billionth time. i promise i'll do my best to get everything working for real before hanging up.

</rant>


----------



## TattooedBones

Hello,

Just wanted to post my experience with the install. Thanks to this (very long) thread I was armed with lots of info. Bought my Series3 on the $499 deal going on for previous Tivo customers, got free shipping & free wireless adapter.

I started by calling Comcast, politely explained that I was concerned about the install, that this Tivo was a very expensive piece of equipment and would like to have an experienced tech dispatched. 

Tech (subcontractor) showed up on time, armed with 4 ex-Adelphia cable cards. 

I had the area clean, and the TiVo easily accessable. WiFi was already configured.
Tech explained that he had done two of these and they were extremely difficult and that he makes no guaratees to get it working. 

He had a good attitude overall though, I showed him the Install instructions and he did look them over. One of the cable cards could not be called in because it was still in the system as being with a previous customer. 

Tech installed card slot 1. The info would not display until we went to the Diag screen, then the card info screen was OK. He wrote down the info for Card1, and then installed Card2. 

Then he called in to provision both cards. He provisioned Card1, verified that we were receiving channels (test channels) and then provisioned Card2. 

We then stepped through some of the guided setup and he left when the large download was taking place (which failed once). 

Once today's guide info was pulled down, I began investigating channels on both tuners (toggle between them with the LiveTV button) I only had a handful of channels that worked on each tuner, however FoxHD worked on both tuners although no other HD channels worked. The Tech did say to give the channels some time. I scheduled my wife's soap opera to record in HD and went to work (around Noon). By the time I got home at 8pm all of the channels are working fine on both tuners. Soap recorded fine in HD as well. Set up the rest of my Season Passes. 

Was also able to schedule a Season Pass via Tivo.com (which rules!).

The tech did say that Comcast is going to be getting rid of the Adelphia equipment and I'll have to have new CableCards done when that happens. Still, process was smooth and I am SO glad to be back with Tivo!

Lessons learned: When making your appointment, ask that the tech bring more than 2 cards. Seems like common sense but an inexperienced person may assume the process is smooth. My day would have been VERY different had the tech arrived with two cards because one could not be provisioned. 

2nd Lesson Learned: Don't panic if your channels aren't all there when the tech leaves. I gave mine about 8 hours and they all showed up on both Tuners.


----------



## ChickenCheese

Last night I find out that I'm not getting all the channels I should. I flip to the other tuner and it's working perfectly. One cablecard seems to be acting up. I called Comcast and after an hour, it still wasn't working. Now I have an appointment scheduled for this Saturday.

Now, here's the interesting part. Earlier in the day, I called Comcast about my bill. They were charging me $8.90 for an additional outlet fee. It took a few rep, but I finally got someone who understood that both cablecards are in one device. She agrees to remove the charge.

Then later on I discover that I'm missing channels on one cablecard. Coincidence?


----------



## Steve Richards

ChickenCheese said:


> Then later on I discover that I'm missing channels on one cablecard. Coincidence?


Not.

I called to have them fix my billing and it disables one card. They either don't know how to do it or the software isn't correct at all the Comcast local sites.

One rep I talked with said to just call and get a credit every month. Go figure...


----------



## CrispyCritter

ChickenCheese said:


> Then later on I discover that I'm missing channels on one cablecard. Coincidence?


Very unlikely. A good number of people have discovered that their local franchise software will not allow a cablecard to get service unless it has a separate accounting line item to be charged. Even given good-will by your franchise, it can be tough to find a workaround that works in their local software.

Comcast corporate realized that and instituted their $1.50 charge for the second cablecard to handle that problem. So your task is to convince your local franchise to use that line item code (but not all local franchises know about it or can use it).

If you continue to have problems (ie, your local franchise gives up and refuses to find a solution for you), there's a phone number in this thread somewhere of someone in Comcast corporate who's willing to talk to them. Probably searching for "Philadelphia" within the thread is the easiest way to find it.


----------



## ChickenCheese

Thanks for the help. I looked back in the thread and found some posts by TerpBE, who was in the same situation as me (called to get the A/O fee removed, then one card stops working).

He had the contact info of a person who knows what she's doing. I'm going to try and give her a call today to see if she can straighten it out.


----------



## TerpBE

ChickenCheese said:


> Thanks for the help. I looked back in the thread and found some posts by TerpBE, who was in the same situation as me (called to get the A/O fee removed, then one card stops working).
> 
> He had the contact info of a person who knows what she's doing. I'm going to try and give her a call today to see if she can straighten it out.


I hope it works out for your ChickenCheese. You should call her too, Steve Richards. I've only gotten one bill so far since getting it straightened out, but it looks like the solution was to give me an "A/O charge" of $0.00.


----------



## ChickenCheese

TerpBE said:


> I hope it works out for your ChickenCheese. You should call her too, Steve Richards. I've only gotten one bill so far since getting it straightened out, but it looks like the solution was to give me an "A/O charge" of $0.00.


Thanks for the contact info, TerpBE. I just called her and left a voicemail. I'm at work, so I'm not sure she can do anything right now without me being in front of the TV. But I was hoping she could at least put the right info into the system.

I just don't want to get caught in that loop where they get the card working, charge me for the A/O, remove the A/O, card stops working, get the card working again, charge me for the A/O,....


----------



## TerpBE

ChickenCheese said:


> I just don't want to get caught in that loop where they get the card working, charge me for the A/O, remove the A/O, card stops working, get the card working again, charge me for the A/O,....


Yep, I was in that loop for 3 months.


----------



## squiredogs

A repost: My Cablecard in slot 2 died, Comcast is coming today -

Question - I'm running the unit with 1 cablecard now. It receives all of my channels fine. Do I just "continue" the CC installation with Card 2 when the cable guy comes today, or do I start over from the beginning with Card 1?


----------



## ivyvine420

You should just be able to deal with the one that is broken. I know that I had my cable card in the first slot for 2 days before the second could get delivered and installed. I then switched both of them myself to the new series 3 (old unit had broken OLED display and was being sent back). I think that the only reason they say to use #1 first is that with some dual slot or just dual whatever machines, if you only use one, you have to use a specific slot (#1), but if using 2 then it doesn't matter much as they are both separately working slots. The way to install them, one at a time (#1 being the first), is just the best procedure to use to install the items and have them work properly...

You should be fine, the only problems might be with the new cablecard that will get installed (if it causes problems by being faulty or something), or it not getting paired properly. I would make sure that you have your Host Validation as Valid and not Unknown for the Copy Protection Management System that they will enable again soon, since you will already have a tech there to help fix it with comcast if it is not already correct for your one card and your other card ends up needing it...


----------



## squiredogs

Thanks Ivy, good advice about the Verification. I just checked, I'm good (Valid 03). 

Now if the guy just keeps his appointment...


----------



## audiowizard

> As long as you have them follow the instructions on the sheet with the S3, you should be fine. The gist of the instructions is to get one card working and then proceed with card #2. Jamming both cards in the Tivo at the same time will not work, and it seems most techs want to do that, in the experience I've had.


Not in my experience. Between the Tivo install instructions, over half a dozen technicians on the telephone, a technician on location, several phone reps, and six Motorola CableCARDS, it took about six hours for the CableCARD installation to work. There seemed to be 'something wrong' with 4 out of 6 of the cableCARDS. Almost all of Comcast WA had little or no experience with the Series 3 Tivo and CableCARDS. The technician spent the first few hours doing everything I had tried the day before, in half the time, haha. Poor guy was too confident walking in, he dismissed the Tivo instructions, and later sheepishly kneeled before them, too bad the CableCARDS were so problematic.

My recommendation, *make SURE your installer has at least 6-10 cableCARDS.*


----------



## ChickenCheese

Well, after leaving a few voicemails for the person that TerpBE gave, I still haven't heard back. I guess I'll just have to wait until they come out on Saturday, which would be a waste of time.

I just don't get it. The tech is going to show up and then call some secret number to get my card working again. Why can't I just cut out the middle man?


----------



## ivyvine420

I just called yesterday to try and get my cards validated for the CPMS, and was told by the woman I spoke to (after her checking to see if there was another # I needed to call for that topic specifically), that I *had* to have a tech come out and deal with it all. So I have a Sat 4-6pm timeslot truck roll appt waiting, and hopefully it will go well (didn't really have any problems when installing the 2 cards in the first place, so I hope that means things will go smoothly - and quick).


----------



## scoobydooby

I'm in Comcast hell.

Installers showed up early. One of them had never seen a Cablecard. Bad start.

He read the numbers to the rep. but thankfully I was paying attention as he was reading them wrong (actually managed to get 3 of them wrong).

He showed me a few channels and I was foolishly tricked into thinking everything was working. Then they left.

Of course, they don't work (no surprise) and 4 hours of calls now still have me getting idiots who "will send a signal to the cards". 

This is one of the most frustrating installs I have ever been through. Tivo is in deep doodoo if the sales of their devices depend on these idiots at the cable company.


----------



## jayssss

So, after going through billing hell last month, I get this month's bill, and it is wrong yet again. I have two cable boxes and a Tivo S3 with 2 cable cards. My bill has the regular Digital basic charge, three digital service A/O charges for $5.99 each, and a cable card charge for $1.50. I call and immediately ask for a supervisor. She tells me that I have to pay $5.99 for each cable card PLUS $1.50 charge for the second cable card. In a word, bulls**t! I was nice to her but soon realized she was of no help, and wouldn't let me escalate further. I decided to go to my local comcast office, and the guy at the counter looked at it and corrected it (I hope). All my cable cards and cable boxes still work, so I think he did it correctly.

Jay


----------



## ChickenCheese

Well, I finally heard back from the contact that TerpBE gave out. She was able to correct the billing AND get my second card working again! I'm glad I was finally able to speak to her as she said there was no record of Comcast coming out tomorrow morning  I would have been extremely mad if I waited around all morning and then no one shows.

She said she was going to pass the info along again to try and resolve these "training" issues. 

Thanks to TerpBE for the info :up:


----------



## scoobydooby

I just got my setup and went to the office to ask for a printout of what my new bill will be.

The first CC is indeed free, the second is listed as "T3DDVRCARDS" and is $1.50

It looks like they made a special product code for S3 cards, which may mean I won't be hit with odd charges.


----------



## msu2k

Sigh...on the phone with Comcast to switch from DTV and she's telling me I can't get HBO or Showtime for my S3 if I use CableCards. Wow.      

 Not a great start but I'll get her straightened out. I feel like this is going to be a painful process and I'm not even to an installer yet.


----------



## Kevad

I have a TiVo Series 3 (not yet installed), and I have a TiVo Series one currently being used. I have Comcast basic service. Do I need cable cards to receive HDTV (if it is being broadcast) on the local channels. I've tried Googling this question, and there appears to be a lot of confusion regarding the S3 and cable cards. Some say that without cable cards the S3 will received HDTV, but not record it. Others say without cable cards the S3 will receive and record HDTV on one channel only, while others say cable cards are not required to receive and record HDTV on two channels, as long as I'm not interested in premium channels. 

Any clarification here would be most appeciated -- I want to uninstall the S1 and install the S3 asap, without problems, if possible...!


----------



## ah30k

Kevad said:


> I have a TiVo Series 3 (not yet installed), and I have a TiVo Series one currently being used. I have Comcast basic service. Do I need cable cards to receive HDTV (if it is being broadcast) on the local channels.


You will need to install CableCARDs to watch cable HDTV in the traditional TiVo sense. There are ways to workaround CableCARDS and watch cable HDTV through the S3 without cards, but you will not get guide data or be able to record with season passes etc.

You CAN watch Over-the-air HDTV without CableCARDs very easily with an antenna (remember those things?). This http://www.antennaweb.org/aw/Address.aspx will tell you what antenna you need based upon your address.

edit - 999 posts, I think it is time to stop now


----------



## ccoulson

Comcast cable card issues continue. I had Comcast come out to set up my new S3 yesterday - the guy went through 6 cards and couldn't get any of them to be recognized in Slot 1. One did get recognized in Slot 2, but since Slot 1 couldn't be configured it was still of no use. We went back to the shop and came back with a stack of 10 - the first one worked immediately in Slot 1.

Obviously, I haven't received a bill yet, so I'll have to see how that goes. Also, I am receiving more than I had requested (additional premium channels) - both through the cards and though the new HD box I picked up.


----------



## tase2

Is it unusual that I was only able to find one channel (TNTHD) that would not come in, prior to the card being paired by Comcast?

I obviously did not put in 2nd card yet, but I hope they don't screw anything up when they come out this afternoon.


----------



## ooryl2

My local Comcast office (Lansing, MI) told me that it would be $1.50/mo for the second card plus $6.95/mo since they considered the second card to be an additional outlet, even though they were going in the same box, which according to Comcast's website is wrong. The tech's that came to install the cards had no idea what to do, they had never seen an S3 box, but the handy little sheet that came with the S3 said what to do at least.

I called customer service, and they also told me that it would be the 1.50+6.50. I sent off an email to the c.s. and in their reply they told me that it would be only the $1.50/mo. I'm hanging on to that email until I get my next bill.


---

As a side note, anyone here from western area of Lansing (Grand Ledge to be specific)? After the storm that went through last night I'm not getting the Speed Channel. I called Comcast last night and apparently East Lansing is missing CW, but they hadn't had any reports of Speed missing in my area. They sent signals to my cablecards but no help. They said they'd get someone working on it to restore the channel. Any chance there could be something wrong with my CC's? I was recording something on Speed when the storm went through before the channel went out. I don't want to miss the All-Star Race this weekend, so if I might need the CC's replaced I'd need to get someone out by Friday!


----------



## jknapp7

Hey everyone -- I am looking for someone in the DC area that may have had a successful experience getting their cablecards working after having problems. At this point, I feel like I have read everything I can to understand and have done everything else that I can.

My story:

I am in DC proper and was able to go to my local office to pick up the cablecards. I read all of the awful experiences on here, but somehow hoped my experience would go smoothly.

I installed one card and called to have it activated. I tested the channels and it seemed to be working but, my mistake, I didn't test them all. I was only getting some channels -- some of them were basic, but some were digital including network HD channels.
I called back and after speaking to 3 different CSRs I was told I was being transferred one more time (and was assured it was the last time) to a "specialist." After being on hold for 2.5 hours, I reluctantly hung up and went to bed.
I am a staffer in the Senate and I work on telecommunications issues and I have called contacts in Comcast's government affairs office before to cut through red tape. So the next day (Wednesday) I made a call and soon after a Comcast tech guy based in Comcast's Maryland admin office called me at work and gave me his direct line. When I got home that night I called him and we worked on it withotu success for about 30 minutes and then he suggested I get two new cards.

So Thursday after work I went to Comcast again and got two new cards and we tried it again last night to no avail. I even sent him some of the threads on here and info from TiVo to help him, but it didn't. He said he would ask around his office to see if anyone else has dealt with this. I am not optimistic. At this point he is almost as frustrated as I am.

As near as I can tell, the cards are activated but not initializing or pairing. I sent him instructions that the cards need to be "cold initialized" or "hard initialized" and he claims he did that. He also says that because the cards are from Comcast that he does not need the host numbers or anything else like that, but I have urged him to at least double-check the numbers and emailed him the numbers today, so hopefully he will do that.

When checking the Conditional Access screen on the cards, it shows "Connected:yes" which I understand means they have been activated, but the Host Validation is "Unknown 00", and the Auth is either "unknown" or "MISSING_PROGRAM_REKEY" so it is not authorized to display copy-protected channels. I understand this means the cards haven't been paired. The second new card I picked up is giving the 1-614 Error and won't even display the MMI screen or configuration screens

So, even though I have the direct line and attention of a "specialist" I still haven't managed to make my way to that "one guy" in the office that knows what to do.

Hopefully someone out there in the DC area has been in touch with the "one guy" and can help me reach him. In the meantime, I am going to try and reach Comcast's lobbyists again.

And, to make things worse, each time the tech guy works on this it knocks out my Comcast Internet.


----------



## azitnay

DC proper success story, chiming in... I know of at least one other, and I'm sure there are plenty more than that, so don't lose hope just yet.

First of all, I'm surprised they let you pick the cards up yourself (from the office on Michigan Avenue, I assume?)... When I called, they made it very clear that they require appointments for all CableCARD installs. Perhaps they've since realized the waste in manpower it generates.

Our story with Comcast was frustrating to say the least, but it ended up getting fully resolved rather quickly. We ended up moving right around the time I wanted the CableCARDs installed, so I figured I'd be able to combine the initial appointment Comcast required to do the initial cable set up in the condo with the CableCARD install. Unfortunately, they ended up sending out a contractor (quite a bit late no less) who wasn't authorized to do CableCARD installs, even though I made it clear that I wanted two CableCARDs installed.

We ended up getting in touch with someone in the Comcast president's office in Philadelphia, and he set us up with an appointment with a guy who he knew from experience was good at dealing with CableCARDs. The guy came out on time and installed the CableCARDs, no problem. Unfortunately, I made the same mistake as you, and didn't test all the channels on both tuners before he left. Once I did so, I noticed that the first tuner was getting all the channels it was supposed to get, but that the second tuner was only able to tune analog channels, and a select few digital channels. I don't remember exactly which digital channels it could get, but I do remember that I was getting all the HD locals just fine, so it sounds remarkably similar to your problem.

I tried to no avail to get the problem worked out over the phone, and ended up scheduling another appointment (on Super Bowl Sunday, no less). The guy showed up around 4PM (late of course), when our Super Bowl party was already underway. However, to his credit, he was able to fix the problem. I remember him saying that the second CableCARD hadn't been authorized for "Digital Plus" service. So, it might be worth throwing that term out there and seeing if you have any luck.

I didn't have time to test all the channels at that point, but I noticed later that on the second tuner, Discovery HD and MTVHD were coming in very pixelated (the first tuner was fine). I didn't much care at the time (this was pre-Planet Earth), and the problem ended up resolving itself somehow.

Hope some of this info helps you out... If all else fails, I'd recommend scheduling an appointment. At least that way, you'll have a person there feeling your pain .

Drew


----------



## Digibean

I'm in the Northern VA area. When the tech came out, I gave him the directions for TiVo, but he ignored them. Well he got CC#1 working but CC#2 was only show analog channels. He ended up leaving. I was just happy one card was working with all of the digital and premium channels. However, later I took the cards out and put CC#1 in slot 2 and CC#2 in slot 1. Both cards would show only analog channels and some digital channels, but no premium channels. I put CC#1 back in slot 1 and CC#2 in slot 2 and was able to get analog channels, some digital channels, some local HD channels, and Starz, but no HBO, Showtime, TNTHD, nor NAGEOHD. It's been like that for the last few weeks. I've had numerous calls with Tier1 and the local office, hits being sent to the cards. I even got the number to the headend office and had them send a maintenance hit to both cards, but no luck.

Since then I've had a customer service rep call me about my wanting to cancel some of my package. He's met with some of the techs on the headend side and has set up an truck roll tomorrow from 8-11am, with a specific tech. We'll see what happens.

Oh, I forgot to mention the 2 appointments where no one showed up and when I called the local office, they just said they would reschedule. So, hopefully someone shows up tomorrow and has a good contact number at the headend of someone who can authorize/pair the cards correctly. My cards currently say, "Waiting for CP Auth". I'll let you guys know if anything comes out of this.


----------



## msu2k

ooryl2 said:


> My local Comcast office (Lansing, MI) told me that it would be $1.50/mo for the second card plus $6.95/mo since they considered the second card to be an additional outlet, even though they were going in the same box, which according to Comcast's website is wrong. The tech's that came to install the cards had no idea what to do, they had never seen an S3 box, but the handy little sheet that came with the S3 said what to do at least.
> 
> I called customer service, and they also told me that it would be the 1.50+6.50. I sent off an email to the c.s. and in their reply they told me that it would be only the $1.50/mo. I'm hanging on to that email until I get my next bill.
> 
> ---
> 
> As a side note, anyone here from western area of Lansing (Grand Ledge to be specific)? After the storm that went through last night I'm not getting the Speed Channel. I called Comcast last night and apparently East Lansing is missing CW, but they hadn't had any reports of Speed missing in my area. They sent signals to my cablecards but no help. They said they'd get someone working on it to restore the channel. Any chance there could be something wrong with my CC's? I was recording something on Speed when the storm went through before the channel went out. I don't want to miss the All-Star Race this weekend, so if I might need the CC's replaced I'd need to get someone out by Friday!


Heh, I'm having my CableCards installed here in the Lansing area tomorrow morning (Holt) and hoping this doesn't go too roughly. Was just checking this thread to see what I have in store.


----------



## Digibean

UPDATE: The tech showed up during the scheduled time, however he could not get in touch with the headend guy that was on-call. He did try to have him contacted by the local office, but he still didn't reply. He also brought extra cards but since he couldn't contact the headend, he couldn't get them provisioned.

So, the tech said he was going to take two cards and have them put into a TV at the office and have them provisioned and then tested over a 24 hour period. Once he has two cards he knows that work thru the testing, he's going to call me and set up a time for him to come install the cards. I can't say I'm happy, but I do realize that his hands were tied and there was nothing he could do. He even gave me his moble # in case I hadn't heard from him by Tuesday. So, we'll see what happens this week.

Also, more clarification on my cards. The cards are SA cards and like I said, some of the digital and all but the Starz premium channels don't come in. However, when I do tune to one of these channels, they come in for 1 or 2 seconds and then the diagnostic screen shows up for that particular card. So I then have to hit the Clear button and then the screen is just black. It does this for both cards. The tech said he had never seen that before and he called 2 other techs, who also said that they had never seen that.

More to come later this week...


----------



## wdwms

Had my 2nd card installed yesterday.. tech had a bit of trouble getting the 2nd one going (we had the first one already since it was in our tv previously). They reinitialized both and all was well..

Granted we have a few "extra" channels we didn't have before..


----------



## msu2k

I had my Comcast install this morning in the Lansing, MI area and it went pretty well with a few catches. I'd been using my S3 with only OTA HD since the week it was released.

When the installer got here he was a really nice guy but had a look of fear in his eyes about the CableCards. He said he'd installed them before in TVs and that they were a pain. He thought he was installing CCs into two different Tivos. He had never heard of the S3 before and asked why I didn't get a Comcast DVR instead. It seemed like a nice way of saying, "why put me through all this trouble?" but he wasn't rude or pushy about it. After a brief explanation he said that I'd chosen the worst day to try this because we'd probably be on hold forever. So he called up the office and before he'd even handed me the first CableCard he got a CC specialist in Grand Rapids on the other end of the line. Seemed like a good omen.

So we started with slot 1 and right after I put it in the home office guy said that the card was showing up in slot #2. He then explained that there appeared to be a modem in slot 1. I wasn't sure what was going on so we proceeded. He then told us that it looked like that CC had a different customer's information on it just as the grey info screen came up. So we tried a different card. The grey info screen came up after a few more minutes followed by an error 161-4 a few minutes after that. A look of fear came over the installer again but I told him that I thought it was a good sign. So we went to test the channels. I couldn't get anything over channel 23 including my two premiums HBO and Showtime. The installer said he had to go remove something from my line outside. A few minutes later, HBO and Showtime and the rest of my channels showed up. Cool.

Then the guy at the office said that they were all set and was getting ready to close the install and hang up. My installer told him my Tivo had two CC slots and that we needed to install another card. The guy on the phone said he'd never heard of that and either had his boss. He said he had no idea how to do that and that they simply couldn't. Eventually he said that it looked like there was an empty "slot #3" so we agreed to try that. That CC installed perfectly and my CC 2 tested perfectly with all my channels and premiums. :up: 

Both of my cards are Motorolas. No idea what kind exactly.

The installer left and gave me my credit for their "ditch the dish" promotion. He said he didn't need to take my old DirecTV receiver with him even though the phone tech I originally talked to said that he would.

After he left I started Guided Setup and realized that my cable modem wasn't working. I connected to a neighbor's wireless network and completed setup. 

I then spent 10 minutes on the phone with Comcast and got my internet access working again.

So far so good...as long as no channels disappear later.


----------



## DanInMd

I wrote a message several weeks ago when Comcast came to my house, installed cards, then took them back because they had not been inventoried. It was a Saturday so he could not go to the warehouse to fix the problem. Here's the rest of the story.

Comcast guy returns on Monday morning and puts in two cards. (Series 3 TIVO). After two hours, most of it on the phone, all I was getting was basic cable and the demo station (Ch 776). The guy finally says that he has to take care of another problem nearby and will return in about an hour. An hour later he returned and we turned on the TIVO. Amazingly, Cable Card 2 was active and showing all channels! Cable Card 1 was as before. After another hour, the guy said it may be a matter of time to get the download from the central office. He suggested I wait and if it didn't work call for service.

Tuesday and no service on CC !. By this time I know every screen and where the numbers are to give to the service center. I also reviewed this site and was aware of the MISSING_KEY issue. I called service and told the CSR that I needed an authorization on CC !. She told me there was no record of a second card on my TIVO and would send a tech out on Wednesday.

Wednesday: Tech arrives, calls in to the service center and talks to someone. He asked for some numbers related to CC 1, which I gave him since I'm nw an expert on locating these numbers. The service guy on the phone then asks us to pop out CC 1 and then put it back in. TWO MINUTES later everything is work! I asked the tech about what happened and he said the guy at the service center knew what he was doing! I asked why the other techs don't ask for this guy when they install these cards and he said it is frowned upon to ask for certain service reps. They have to use whoever takes the call. I got lucky on the third visit and got the expert.

My take, it is not the cards. It is not TIVO. It is inexperienced service reps on the headend! Get the right guy and the install is a 10 minute job. I suggest that anyone having similar problems force the tech to find someone on the headend that knows how to install the cards before they leave your house.

PS Great picture and I love the TIVO, much much much better than the old Mot box I had!


----------



## Kevad

ah30k said:


> You will need to install CableCARDs to watch cable HDTV in the traditional TiVo sense. There are ways to workaround CableCARDS and watch cable HDTV through the S3 without cards, but you will not get guide data or be able to record with season passes etc.
> 
> You CAN watch Over-the-air HDTV without CableCARDs very easily with an antenna (remember those things?).
> 
> edit - 999 posts, I think it is time to stop now


Thank you very much for clarifying this for me. I just hope the CC installation doesn't run into the many problems others have experienced...!

Kevad


----------



## tase2

Kevad said:


> Thank you very much for clarifying this for me. I just hope the CC installation doesn't run into the many problems others have experienced...!
> 
> Kevad


Just be patient.

Try to get a good grasp of what the techs will need to do when they get to your house, and guide them through the process. 

You never know, you may get lucky and get a tech with many S3 installs under his belt.


----------



## magentaville

Digibean said:


> all but the Starz premium channels don't come in. However, when I do tune to one of these channels, they come in for 1 or 2 seconds and then the diagnostic screen shows up for that particular card. So I then have to hit the Clear button and then the screen is just black. It does this for both cards.


I have had the exact same thing happen to me this weekend. I get every channel expect about 5 Starz channels. HD Starz works okay. I wonder if Comcast changed something.

The Comcast rep tried to send a signal to the box, but I suspect he didn't do it right.


----------



## TBoyd

magentaville said:


> I have had the exact same thing happen to me this weekend. I get every channel expect about 5 Starz channels. HD Starz works okay. I wonder if Comcast changed something.
> 
> The Comcast rep tried to send a signal to the box, but I suspect he didn't do it right.


This is VERY likely related to the fact that the UNIT ADDRESS is not correct in your account. You'll see many posts that say all you need are the Host and Data fields and the pairing can be completed. Actually, this is not all that's needed in every case.

In my case, in the S.F. South Bay, after 11 phone calls and a useless truck roll, I got connected to the local STAR and he determined that we needed to check the 'Unit Address' because it might not have been correctly input at the warehouse. He found it was incorrect on ONE of my two cards and only THEN could the card(s) be paired properly, and the 'Host Validation' line changed to read VALID. Yes, you read it right, an error in the dB field of ONE card can affect both cards.

CALL back, have them check the Unit Address on both cards and I'll bet you'll be 'dancin' in the fields'!

Tim


----------



## sfhub

To expand on what you are saying...

The 4 IDs on your MMI (man-machine interface) screen for Motorola cards are:

* CableCARD ID
* Host ID
* Data
UnitAddress

UnitAddress is not necessary for pairing. A portion of the UnitAddress is embedded in the CableCARD ID.

Comcast often records the CableCARD ID at the warehouse and associates with the NGCxxx serial # so when their installers call in, they give NGCxxx, Host, and Data.

Places where this stuff can go wrong:
1) installer calls in the wrong NGC, Host, or Data info
2) back-end person records the wrong NGC, Host, or Data info
3) warehouse recorded the wrong CableCARD ID to associate with NGCxxx serial # so you are screwed before you start

The channels that will be affected by the pairing before broken are the channels with non-zero CCI. You can check the CCI status of a particular channel by tuning to that channel and viewing the CCI status in the TiVo S3 Message&Settings->Account&SystemInformation->Diagnostics page.


----------



## TBoyd

SFHUB,

All you say is probably technically correct. I'm not that Techie. 

But in my experience (failure mostly, then ultimate success) the UNIT ADDRESS is KEY to getting your account database to ALLOW you to get the cards paired. It's an account database thing. 

The CCI status is immaterial to the problem being discussed. After he gets the cards running with HOST VALIDATION = VALID, then the CCI status may be a factor. I suggest focusing on the basic problems first.


----------



## msu2k

tase2 said:


> Just be patient.
> 
> Try to get a good grasp of what the techs will need to do when they get to your house, and guide them through the process.
> 
> You never know, you may get lucky and get a tech with many S3 installs under his belt.


Hell, the only thing my installer did was read numbers on the phone to the head end and hand me the cable cards.


----------



## sfhub

TBoyd said:


> But in my experience (failure mostly, then ultimate success) the UNIT ADDRESS is KEY to getting your account database to ALLOW you to get the cards paired. It's an account database thing.
> 
> The CCI status is immaterial to the problem being discussed. After he gets the cards running with HOST VALIDATION = VALID, then the CCI status may be a factor. I suggest focusing on the basic problems first.


That is your experience and there are many places things can go wrong so why not give people the full information on what is going on so they can decide what affects *their* situation rather than assuming your own situation applies to everybody.

My point about CCI status is people can have invalid HOST VALIDATION and still get encrypted channels with no problem as long as they are marked CCI=0x00. This may lead them to the conclusion that everything is set up correctly.

The CCI status is *not* immaterial to the problem. It will tell which channels will and won't show the problem and can help diagnosis.

If CCI status was 0x00 for all your channels, then you wouldn't be affected by the CPMS problem irrespective of whether your cards said valid or not.


----------



## TBoyd

That is your experience and there are many places things can go wrong so why not give people the full information on what is going on so they can decide what affects *their* situation rather than assuming your own situation applies to everybody.

Because the latest posters here are confused by your CCI status red herring. 

My point about CCI status is people can have invalid HOST VALIDATION and still get encrypted channels with no problem as long as they are marked CCI=0x00. This may lead them to the conclusion that everything is set up correctly.

The symptoms are that the cards say 'call to enable', or something similar when a premium channel is hit, the HOST VALIDATION line does not say VALID and that channels they're supposed to get show up as a black screen. They do not mention that the CCI status line has this or that number. It's a red herring for the purposes here. Many users aren't engineers as I suspect you may be. They need to take small steps to success. Many times complete information isn't helpful. Sometimes it is and THEN you should introduce the CCI factor. 

If CCI status was 0x00 for all your channels, then you wouldn't be affected by the CPMS problem irrespective of whether your cards said valid or not.

EXACTLY, only looking at the HOST VALIDATION line will help them get the cards paired properly by getting the VALID notation required.

Look at the SF Bay Area Comcast thread to see the success of the latest poster by simply fixing his HOST VALIDATION issue. Simple works.


----------



## magentaville

TBoyd said:


> This is VERY likely related to the fact that the UNIT ADDRESS is not correct in your account. You'll see many posts that say all you need are the Host and Data fields and the pairing can be completed. Actually, this is not all that's needed in every case.


This was the cause. Once comcast fixed it, everything worked perfect.


----------



## sfhub

> Because the latest posters here are confused by your CCI status red herring.

"Latest posters" meaning you?

Look there are 3 numbers needed for pairing. Any one of them being off can screw your pairing. If you feel the bulk of the problems are with the CableCARD ID you are welcome to your opinion. In my experience there are examples of problems with each of them.

For example, if you needed to do a "Clear&Delete Everything" you would get the same problem with premium channels, but the problem would be with the Data ID.


----------



## tase2

Question:

It looks like a possibility I will be receiving my new exchange box several days prior to getting a truck roll.

From very recent past history, last week, I discovered that it appears the only channel effected prior to the cards being paired is TNTHD.

My question is, will I really screw things up if I put in both CC's prior to truck roll?


----------



## Digibean

I checked the CCI on the Premium channels that I'm supposed to get and they all read CCI=0x00 on the diagnostic screen when I'm on the respective channel. The CC#, the Host ID, Ser#, and Mac address for both cards have been recited to the headend and read back correctly repeatedly. They have also repeatedly sent hits to the card both from the local office and the headend. However, the Auth Status on both cards says, "Waiting for CP Auth."

So, I'm waiting on 2 new cards that have been tested at the headend over a 24 hour period. If that doesn't work, I guess I'll have to look into whatever the next step is.


----------



## sfhub

Digibean said:


> I checked the CCI on the Premium channels that I'm supposed to get and they all read CCI=0x00 on the diagnostic screen when I'm on the respective channel. The CC#, the Host ID, Ser#, and Mac address for both cards have been recited to the headend and read back correctly repeatedly. They have also repeatedly sent hits to the card both from the local office and the headend. However, the Auth Status on both cards says, "Waiting for CP Auth."
> 
> So, I'm waiting on 2 new cards that have been tested at the headend over a 24 hour period. If that doesn't work, I guess I'll have to look into whatever the next step is.


Under the Conditional Access status screen for the CableCARD, what does the "Host Validation" field say? If it says Valid then you have been paired correctly.

If the CCI is zero that means those channels should be visible even without pairing as long as your CableCARD was enabled. If it is happening on Premium channels, likely your particular area hasn't turned on CPMS.

Most of what we were discussing applies more directly to SF Bay area which recently turned on CPMS. Other areas that haven't turned on CPMS shouldn't worry about this.


----------



## dmk1974

To Chicagoland Comcast users with S3 TiVos, have any of you tried to just pick up channels 187-192 without cable cards? I was wondering if those specific local HD channels would work without the cards in the S3 box. Thanks!


----------



## cuyahoga

The CableCARDS in my S3 keep fluctuating from AUTH: Subscribed to AUTH: Not Subscribed. One card was working, one wasn't. The next day, both were Subscribed. Now today when I got home from work, none were Subscribed and a few hours later one was Subscribed and the other was Not.

Seems odd to me., like something that could be fixed with a few button clicks at the head end, but the truck roll is Saturday morning.


----------



## sfhub

cuyahoga said:


> The CableCARDS in my S3 keep fluctuating from AUTH: Subscribed to AUTH: Not Subscribed. One card was working, one wasn't. The next day, both were Subscribed. Now today when I got home from work, none were Subscribed and a few hours later one was Subscribed and the other was Not.
> 
> Seems odd to me., like something that could be fixed with a few button clicks at the head end, but the truck roll is Saturday morning.


The Auth (and some of the other fields) is only valid for the last channel.

What you should be concerned about is the "Host Validation" field.


----------



## chrishicks

so I notice that one or both of my CCs are not working properly. both cards are showing this:

State: CA Disabled
Host Validation: Unknown 00 & Unknown 04
CCI: 0x02

I called Comcast but they are of no help. they told me they no longer require any of the extra info that was needed before(Host ID, CC#,etc.). they sent a signal which didn't work so they scheduled a truck roll.


----------



## TBoyd

Hi Chrishicks, 

Stupid question I'm sure, but have you ever had them validate the 'UNIT ADDRESS' for EACH card, in addition to the other numbers you've shared and confirmed with them? --- Just as a last resort of course. 

Bon Chance!
Tim


----------



## chrishicks

I can't get them to validate anything. all the CS wanted was the card # which started with NG. I tried getting them to confirm the cable card #'s, the Host ID, etc. but I was told that they don't require any of that info anymore. all they need is the card # that starts with NG and that will provide them with everything else I was asking about. hell, they still won't acknowledge it's a Tivo and they keep giving me a hard time asking me why my tv has 2 CC slots. I have a feeling this may be one huge headache.


----------



## cuyahoga

sfhub said:


> The Auth (and some of the other fields) is only valid for the last channel.
> 
> What you should be concerned about is the "Host Validation" field.


Oh, I see. So it reads (for both) Valid 00 (at the moment, anyway)


----------



## Roderigo

chrishicks said:


> I can't get them to validate anything. all the CS wanted was the card # which started with NG. I tried getting them to confirm the cable card #'s, the Host ID, etc. but I was told that they don't require any of that info anymore. all they need is the card # that starts with NG and that will provide them with everything else I was asking about. hell, they still won't acknowledge it's a Tivo and they keep giving me a hard time asking me why my tv has 2 CC slots. I have a feeling this may be one huge headache.


If you're seeing a non-zero CCI value, then they still need this information. The cards won't show copy protected (aka non-zero CCI value) channels, unless the host validation line says "Valid"

When I got my cards paired, they only needed the serial number (the one starting with NG) from the card specific information, and from that got the correct cablecard id. Then they needed the host id/data, as there's no way they can get those just from the cards.


----------



## Digibean

sfhub,
I have found no field on any of the screens called "Host Validation" or anything similar. When I go to the CableCARD Menu and select "SA CableCARD/Host ID Screen", it says:

In order to start service for this device, please contact customer service at Ph# Phone: (###) ###-####

CableCARD(tm):#-###-###-###-###
Host ID:#-###-###-###-###

I've called the number they listed and had them varify my CC#, Host ID#, Ser#, and Mac address for both cards and to have hits sent to my cards, but no luck.

So, I'm still waiting on the 2 cards that they are testing at the headend. I haven't heard back from the tech who is supposed to call me when they're ready.


----------



## sfhub

Digibean said:


> sfhub,
> I have found no field on any of the screens called "Host Validation" or anything similar.


On your S3

Messages&Settings->Settings->Remote,CableCARD,&Devices->CableCARDDecoder->ConfigureCableCARD#->CableCARDMenu->ConditionalAccess

Look for "Host Validation"


----------



## chrishicks

TBoyd said:


> Hi Chrishicks,
> 
> Stupid question I'm sure, but have you ever had them validate the 'UNIT ADDRESS' for EACH card, in addition to the other numbers you've shared and confirmed with them? --- Just as a last resort of course.
> 
> Bon Chance!
> Tim


ok, I finally spoke with a CS rep who knew what I as talking about when I mentioned CC#s and Host IDs. somehow one of my cards had it's Host ID changed in their system. he corrected it and we confirmed the rest of the numbers which were correct. I mentioned the Unit Address but he said there was no place to add in that so he guessed it wasn't needed. he sent multiple signals out and both cards supposedly accepted the hit. however, both of my cards are still showing the State as CA Disabled and CCI: 0x02. I still have my scheduled truck roll for tomorrow.


----------



## dswallow

chrishicks said:


> he sent multiple signals out and both cards supposedly accepted the hit.


Just FYI, the CableCARD device in the Series 3 doesn't in any fashion communicate anything to the cable company. It only receives data. There is simply no way they can know if the card "accepted" any hit except from reading data on some of the diagnostic screens. The most they can tell you without that is that their system accepted the command to send the authorization info over the cable system's datastream and/or the command was actually sent over the datastream.


----------



## btwyx

dmk1974 said:


> To Chicagoland Comcast users with S3 TiVos, have any of you tried to just pick up channels 187-192 without cable cards? I was wondering if those specific local HD channels would work without the cards in the S3 box. Thanks!


I'm not in Chicargoland, but they won't be 187-192 without cable cards, you might be able to receive them without cable cards but they'll be on some other random channel assignment. On my system, 190 was on 117-4 last year when I looked and 91-8 when I looked this year. Its the cable card which tells the TiVo its 190.


----------



## sfhub

btwyx said:


> I'm not in Chicargoland, but they won't be 187-192 without cable cards, you might be able to receive them without cable cards but they'll be on some other random channel assignment.


That may be (and probably likely is) the case, but how can you know this without having access to the Chicago-land signal? Those RF channels can easily be mapped to 187-192 using PSIP. That's what they do in Austin, which allows those folks to use S3 with digital cable without needing CableCARD for the mappings.


----------



## btwyx

sfhub said:


> That may be (and probably likely is) the case, but how can you know this without having access to the Chicago-land signal? Those RF channels can easily be mapped to 187-192 using PSIP. That's what they do in Austin, which allows those folks to use S3 with digital cable without needing CableCARD for the mappings.


Does the cable operator insert PSIP? If it used the PSIP OTA mapping, my channel 190 would be on 9-2.


----------



## sfhub

btwyx said:


> Does the cable operator insert PSIP? If it used the PSIP OTA mapping, my channel 190 would be on 9-2.


Some systems are configured to pass through OTA PSIP. Some systems are setup to insert PSIP. Some systems mix and match.

The PSIP used by cable can specify channels with #.# style or 3-digit style.


----------



## chrishicks

Comcast should be here sometime in the next few hours so I have a question. if the guy brings new CCs and installs them will I have to rerun the guided setup again? the reason I ask is that I have had 3 different installers come out since I got my S3 in Jan. and not one of them had any patience. the first 2 installers even put both cards in at the same time immediately after reading the sheet that came with the Tivo. they both said that the instructions didn't apply to Comcast CCs since they are different than everyone else's. 

it was only on the 3rd try that the guy actually tried it the way the instructions stated but he was still very impatient about it. he wouldn't wait for the screens to come up. he would just go into the Tivo menus to get the pairing info. I'm guessing I'll most likely get one of these 3 again so I'm kinda concerned here that I may enter into another multi truck run nightmare.


----------



## dmk1974

btwyx said:


> I'm not in Chicargoland, but they won't be 187-192 without cable cards, you might be able to receive them without cable cards but they'll be on some other random channel assignment. On my system, 190 was on 117-4 last year when I looked and 91-8 when I looked this year. Its the cable card which tells the TiVo its 190.


So it sounds like that if I want to use the program guide for recording and so on, I will need to get cable cards. I called Comcast and I can't just pick them up. They need to send a friggin installer to put them into the S3 boxes. I want to get two S3 boxes next week once the rebate goes into effect, but then I need to wait for them to arrive and then schedule the appointment.

Other than the inconvenience, can I just buy two S3's from CircuitCity today, schedule the Comcast card install, order two new S3's from Amazon once the rebate kicks in, return the CC boxes, and then just put the cable cards into the newer Amazon S3 boxes? Other than the hassle and kinda borrowing the boxes from CC, would TiVo care or would the Amazon boxes reject the cable cards if they were used in different boxes? Thanks!


----------



## wackymann

dmk1974 said:


> So it sounds like that if I want to use the program guide for recording and so on, I will need to get cable cards. I called Comcast and I can't just pick them up. They need to send a friggin installer to put them into the S3 boxes. I want to get two S3 boxes next week once the rebate goes into effect, but then I need to wait for them to arrive and then schedule the appointment.
> 
> Other than the inconvenience, can I just buy two S3's from CircuitCity today, schedule the Comcast card install, order two new S3's from Amazon once the rebate kicks in, return the CC boxes, and then just put the cable cards into the newer Amazon S3 boxes? Other than the hassle and kinda borrowing the boxes from CC, would TiVo care or would the Amazon boxes reject the cable cards if they were used in different boxes? Thanks!


It most liekly would not work without another visit from Comcast techs. The cable cards are paired to your hardware in most Comcast markets, so they will not work if moved to another unit until the new pairing data is put into their system.


----------



## sfhub

chrishicks said:


> Comcast should be here sometime in the next few hours so I have a question. if the guy brings new CCs and installs them will I have to rerun the guided setup again?


To test whether the CableCARDs work you should be able to use the CableCARD channel test option which does not require rerunning guided setup. Just make sure you test the premium channels and expanded basic ADS channels.

When the CableCARD install is done, you'll want to re-run guided setup (it should automatically ask you to do so) so the guide data is updated correctly.


----------



## chrishicks

Comcast tech just left. I believe I have a faulty slot 1. e tried for over 2.5hrs trying to get multiple CCs to work in it. the most I can get is my basic channels with 0 premium. we had 2 different CS reps on speakerphone at the same time who knew the Tivo install exactly how it is printed from Tivo themselves. we tried rebooting it and no matter what slot 1 just won't get any premium stuff. the card never got the 161-4 error. they sent atleast 20 hits to the card too. we moved to slot 2. popped in the card, went to the pairing screen and after about 2min. we had all the #s. she sent it a signal, about a min. or so later we got an error 161-4. about a min. later we got another one which we thought was slot 1 but it wasn't. I think we may have had one more after that but I'm not sure as the tech hit the remote as it popped up.

ok, as I was typing this out I got another error 161-4. that makes atleast 3 if not 4. 

crap, this thing is still screwed up. I was prompted to rerun the guided setup so I started it. I got a CC slot 1 message. I cleared it started the setup 3 thumbs down and enter and it just froze on me.


----------



## coolburn95

Hello,

I've read through this thread, and I think I understand regarding the Host Validation.

However, my current situation does not seem to match up.

I have San Francisco Comcast. When they turned on the copy protection, one of my CableCARDs stopped receiving HBO. However, the next day they were swapping the cards (for a different problem) anyways, so I didn't call to have them fixed.

So they swapped one out, called them in, and both were and ARE receiving HBO just fine. However, one of them still says Host Validation: Unknown, even though it receives HBO just fine.

CableCARD #1:
Host Validation: Unknown 00
Copy Protection Key: Disabled
CCI: 0x00

CableCARD #2:
Host Validation: Valid 01
Copy Protection Key: Enabled
CCI: 0x02


That's what is displayed on each, when I'm on the HD HBO channel.

Again, both receive HBO just fine.

I tried to call and get them to somehow re-enter the data for CC#1, to try and get it to Valid. And they claim they already have all the data, and since it's receiving HBO fine, there's nothing wrong.

Any advice on this scenario?

Thank you!


----------



## hiker

coolburn95,
Are you sure that you are viewing HBO on the tuner with CC#1? As a quick check, tune to HBO channel and use this sequence which will bring up a one line status display at the bottom of the screen: Select Play Select Replay Select. "Input 0" is CC#1 and "Input 1" is CC#2.


----------



## sfhub

coolburn95 said:


> Again, both receive HBO just fine.
> 
> I tried to call and get them to somehow re-enter the data for CC#1, to try and get it to Valid. And they claim they already have all the data, and since it's receiving HBO fine, there's nothing wrong.
> 
> Any advice on this scenario?


Use the S3's CableCARD menu option to test channels. It will allow you to isolate each CableCARD independently with no confusion. If you use TiVo, it will sometimes switch from CC#1 to CC#2 to be more efficient. That can give you confusing results if you are not used to it. With the CableCARD test menu, you will force it to test one CableCARD or the other.


----------



## Digibean

sfhub,

First, when I go to: Messages&Settings->Settings->Remote,CableCARD,&Devices->CableCARDDecoder->ConfigureCableCARD#->CableCARDMenu->ConditionalAccess

and look for "Host Validation", it's not there. What I have is:

RESERVED
RESERVED
SA CableCARD CP Screen
SA CableCARD Diag Screen
SA CableCARD/Host ID Screen

and that's it.

Now back to the good news. My CCs are now working and here's how it happened:

From my previous post, I was waiting for the last tech to call me back and schedule an appointment after he had tested 2 cards over a 24 hour period. Well, he never called but I called him twice without any return call. So, I decided on the way home today that I was going to call the local office and downgrade my Comcast Triple Play to just Digital w/ HD (no premium channels) and internet. When I got home I called and told the first person I wanted to downgrade. He transferred me to Cust Service.

When rep got on the line, I gave him my ph# and told him he should check my account history for a synopsis of events. He did that and then said things didn't look right. I asked what he meant and he said that he read that I have a TiVo S3 but was being charged for 2 outlets. He then said he was going to verify my CC#s and then said, and I quote, "Whoa, this ain't right!" He then read back both my Ser#s from my cards but said that the CC ID#s and Host ID#s weren't coming up. He said he had helped out another person a few days ago and when he looked up their #s, they were all there, but my #s weren't showing up. So he had me read my #s to him. After he took them down, he said he was going over to dispatch and have them make sure the #s were in and then he would call me back in 10 minutes.

Well he called back and said to check my channels and lo and behold all my channels were coming in. I had him stay on the line while I went through all the channels that I hadn't been able to get before. I verified that all were working. Then he said that he was also crediting my account since I had been without all of my channels for about a month. He ended up giving me almost a $50 credit  

So then I went back to the Authorization screen and it now reads, "CP Auth Received" on both cards. I'll keep my fingers crossed that things stay fixed.

Thanks all for your input and help!!!


----------



## Roderigo

Digibean said:


> and look for "Host Validation", it's not there. What I have is:
> 
> RESERVED
> RESERVED
> SA CableCARD CP Screen
> SA CableCARD Diag Screen
> SA CableCARD/Host ID Screen


You have an SA Cablecard, and sfhub was quoting the Motorola screens.



Digibean said:


> So then I went back to the Authorization screen and it now reads, "CP Auth Received" on both cards. I'll keep my fingers crossed that things stay fixed.


This is the SA equivalent of "Host Validation: Valid"


----------



## coolburn95

hiker said:


> coolburn95,
> Are you sure that you are viewing HBO on the tuner with CC#1? As a quick check, tune to HBO channel and use this sequence which will bring up a one line status display at the bottom of the screen: Select Play Select Replay Select. "Input 0" is CC#1 and "Input 1" is CC#2.


Yes, I tested, and both are showing HBO perfectly.


----------



## coolburn95

sfhub said:


> Use the S3's CableCARD menu option to test channels. It will allow you to isolate each CableCARD independently with no confusion. If you use TiVo, it will sometimes switch from CC#1 to CC#2 to be more efficient. That can give you confusing results if you are not used to it. With the CableCARD test menu, you will force it to test one CableCARD or the other.


Hello,

I did this, and both display HBO perfectly. HOWEVER, I thumbed through some other channels, and only the Valid CC is showing HBO. The other brings up the Tivo screen to contact the cable provider.

SO, either they turned off the copy protection on HBO now, or something else is allowing me to view HBO, but not Showtime. Eitherway, it appears the CC with status Unknown is not correct, as it is causing me not to be able to see Showtime.

Thanks for your help everyone. I'll give Comcast a call!


----------



## sfhub

coolburn95 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I did this, and both display HBO perfectly. HOWEVER, I thumbed through some other channels, and only the Valid CC is showing HBO. The other brings up the Tivo screen to contact the cable provider.
> 
> SO, either they turned off the copy protection on HBO now, or something else is allowing me to view HBO, but not Showtime. Eitherway, it appears the CC with status Unknown is not correct, as it is causing me not to be able to see Showtime.
> 
> Thanks for your help everyone. I'll give Comcast a call!


Roderigo mentioned on his system, HBO has copy protection disabled (CCI=0x00) but Showtime has it enabled.

To narrow this problem of yours down, it only makes sense to test channels with CCI=non-zero. Otherwise you will be testing channels that do not have copy protection enabled. Sometimes the CCI status can change over time as Comcast tries to resolve issues. In general if the validation says unknown, there is a pairing problem. Whether you will see the effect depends on the CCI status of the channels you are watching. To get the CCI status of the channel you can look at the TiVo diagnostics page after tuning to the channel.


----------



## coolburn95

sfhub said:


> Roderigo mentioned on his system, HBO has copy protection disabled (CCI=0x00) but Showtime has it enabled.
> 
> To narrow this problem of yours down, it only makes sense to test channels with CCI=non-zero. Otherwise you will be testing channels that do not have copy protection enabled. Sometimes the CCI status can change over time as Comcast tries to resolve issues. In general if the validation says unknown, there is a pairing problem. Whether you will see the effect depends on the CCI status of the channels you are watching. To get the CCI status of the channel you can look at the TiVo diagnostics page after tuning to the channel.


Right. They must have disabled the copy protection on HBO at some point, again. However, after multiple calls to Comcast (each time they said they fixed the HOST DATA pairing, but each time I called afterwards, it hadn't really been fixed) the most recent person actually updated the HOST DATA information, and now both cards say Valid... and receive Showtime.

Thanks for everyone's advice and suggestions!


----------



## coolburn95

So now that both of my Cablecards are receiving all channels, and both say valid... I was wondering if the number after the valid means anything.

One CC says Valid 03, and the other says Valid 07. Is this meaningful in any way?

(Anyhow, I'm just happy to be receiving all channels now.  )


----------



## spamdragon

I am planning to pick up a 2nd S3 tivo tomorrow, given the current promotion. Does anyone have any confirmation on the pricing that I should expect to see for the 2nd unit? I currently have the free (or included)+$1.50 service already.

Is there a chance I can get $1.50 + $1.50 for the new unit?

Or is it more likely I'm going to be spending about another $10? Even with all the 90 pages here, I'm still a bit in the dark between outlet fees and per-card fees, etc.


----------



## dswallow

spamdragon said:


> I am planning to pick up a 2nd S3 tivo tomorrow, given the current promotion. Does anyone have any confirmation on the pricing that I should expect to see for the 2nd unit? I currently have the free (or included)+$1.50 service already.
> 
> Is there a chance I can get $1.50 + $1.50 for the new unit?
> 
> Or is it more likely I'm going to be spending about another $10? Even with all the 90 pages here, I'm still a bit in the dark between outlet fees and per-card fees, etc.


You should pay an additional digital outlet fee plus another $1.50 fee for the second CableCARD.


----------



## dmk1974

I just called Comcast and for where I live (Cary, IL) here is what they told me the cost was for Cable Cards (on an existing outlet):

* 17.99 install fee
* $15.99 card fee (per card)
* No monthly fee on either card

So, $49.97 for someone to come out and put to cards into an S3, however, no monthly fees.

Worth it or should I just throw an antenna on the roof? (I don't subscribe to digital cable, just the local basic that gives me the 6 local HD channels).


----------



## seattlewendell

dmk1974 said:


> I just called Comcast and for where I live (Cary, IL) here is what they told me the cost was for Cable Cards (on an existing outlet):
> 
> * 17.99 install fee
> * $15.99 card fee (per card)
> * No monthly fee on either card
> 
> So, $49.97 for someone to come out and put to cards into an S3, however, no monthly fees.
> 
> Worth it or should I just throw an antenna on the roof? (I don't subscribe to digital cable, just the local basic that gives me the 6 local HD channels).


Worth it. $50 and no monthly fees is steal. An *outdoor* antenna is going to cost you over $100, and that is if you install it yourself.


----------



## sfhub

dmk1974 said:


> I just called Comcast and for where I live (Cary, IL) here is what they told me the cost was for Cable Cards (on an existing outlet):
> 
> * 17.99 install fee
> * $15.99 card fee (per card)
> * No monthly fee on either card
> 
> So, $49.97 for someone to come out and put to cards into an S3, however, no monthly fees.
> 
> Worth it or should I just throw an antenna on the roof? (I don't subscribe to digital cable, just the local basic that gives me the 6 local HD channels).


Man, I want that deal. Allowing you to pay a reasonable one time fee for the cards is a major improvement, IMO.


----------



## Adam1115

seattlewendell said:


> Worth it. $50 and no monthly fees is steal. An *outdoor* antenna is going to cost you over $100, and that is if you install it yourself.


WHAT?! I bought MY outdoor antenna for $49 new.. I see them for cheap or free on Craigslist sometimes....


----------



## kido

due to the upcoming cutoff of analog in chicago, we decided to upgrade to digital cable. we got the new basic "digital starter" package with 2 cablecards and the install was set for this past saturday. i stressed that this was for a S3 and that i needed 2 cablecards. of course, the tech shows up without any cablecards and has to call back to the office to have someone else bring them by. the workorder explicitly stated the need for 2 cablecards, so it was simply a matter of the tech not reading the work order and being prepared. 

the tech had never done a cablecard install nor seen a S3 before, so i didn't have high hopes. but, once we got the cards, everything went pretty well. the tech popped them both in (against tivo instructions), but they were authorized quickly and after a few hits and 161-4 errors, all of our channels were coming in just fine. repeated guided setup and now we are all set. so success in chicago.


----------



## dmk1974

kido said:


> due to the upcoming cutoff of analog in chicago...


Are you in the city or suburbs? I guess I'm concerned too since I only subscribe to the analog basic package that also gets me the local HD channels. However, I am also getting all of the analog channels 2-99 since I have HSI, even though I don't pay for them, but it sounds like at some point they will be toast and all I'll get is digital 187-192. If so, that would deter me from upgrading to the S3. Also, when this happens, won't my S2 DT boxes be totally worthless?


----------



## kido

dmk1974 said:


> Are you in the city or suburbs? I guess I'm concerned too since I only subscribe to the analog basic package that also gets me the local HD channels. However, I am also getting all of the analog channels 2-99 since I have HSI, even though I don't pay for them, but it sounds like at some point they will be toast and all I'll get is digital 187-192. If so, that would deter me from upgrading to the S3. Also, when this happens, won't my S2 DT boxes be totally worthless?


i'm in the city. my lineup is Comcast SW 1, 4 & 5 rebuild, if that helps. my understanding is that the local stations will continue to be broadcast after july 1, but all the other extended channels will be cutoff. they have come up with a "digital starter" package which is pretty much the same as their standard analog package. the major change will be in having to have a digital STB for each tv and for your S2 DTs. i'm not sure if that means your DT will only be limited to recording one channel at a time.


----------



## biosci

Comcast in Chicago is telling me that I need to pay 23.99 / card (So two cards in the S3) for installation but no monthly charges... what do you guys say to that? Why is it different everywhere? Does it change every day?

Mike


----------



## biosci

Okay just got off the phone with comcast again. They are saying that the cablecard is 23.99 installed. But they are saying too that there is a TIVO Specific cable card and that has a 1.50 per month rental fee. Are we being penalized for using Tivo vs their DVR????? I'm in the process now of seeing what the real 'difference' is between these two cards. The CS rep said that it was released about 6 months ago and it makes things 'better' for the TiVo... This whole thing is really angering me! Why can't be standardized all across the board?!


----------



## sfhub

You got a misinformed CSR. There is not TiVo specific CableCARD. TiVo uses the same CableCARD as your TV, just it uses 2 of them instead of one.

Maybe they are saying the new Motorola M-Stream cards don't work with TiVo yet and they need to charge you some different rate for 2 S-Stream cards.

I think they are just confused. Keep calling back until you get a straight answer. Most people are getting the first CableCARD included in their package and leasing the 2nd CableCARD for $1.50 a month. Some people are being charged additional outlet fees in the $5-$7 range for one or more of the cards, but the general consensus is this is not correct billing but it could take a while to find a CSR who both agrees with you and has the ability to fix it.


----------



## biosci

Alright, haha I asked if she could double check with someone and she said that's fine and when she came back, I got the answer you posed sfhub... 1 cable card is free, then the other is 1.50/month rental.

Another weird thing, she said that I couldn't have an HD Tuner box (For PPV and OnDemand) in the same room. I was thinking I could connect that to another input on my receiver (ie: Video 2), then have the Tivo running as well so that if I wanted to do OnDemand, I could. She said there would be some sort of conflict. Oh well.

However, going the TiVo route vs. the HD box from comcast saved me $17.99 box install fee.

Are you guys still paying $7 HD fee with your cable cards or do you not have that anymore?

Thanks!

Mike


----------



## Pimpbot40

Does anyone know if the cable cards allow viewing of MLB's Extra Innings package?


----------



## dswallow

biosci said:


> Another weird thing, she said that I couldn't have an HD Tuner box (For PPV and OnDemand) in the same room. I was thinking I could connect that to another input on my receiver (ie: Video 2), then have the Tivo running as well so that if I wanted to do OnDemand, I could. She said there would be some sort of conflict. Oh well.


There is no conflict. The CSR is talking gibberish. If you want it, just tell them it's for another TV, et. al. Don't confuse them with concepts of multiple inputs on a single TV, etc.


----------



## hiker

biosci,
You should be able to get the digital box free if it is on your primary TV. See the 2nd to last answer in this FAQ at Comcast here.


----------



## biosci

What would you say is the 'definition' of your primary TV? Is that the main one in your household? So even if my S3 has 2 cablecards in them, I can still get an HD box for free and just use coax splitters perhaps?


----------



## btwyx

hiker said:


> biosci,
> You should be able to get the digital box free if it is on your primary TV. See the 2nd to last answer in this FAQ at Comcast here.


For some value of "free". The box is free, then they charge you an extra digital outlet fee.


----------



## hiker

biosci said:


> What would you say is the 'definition' of your primary TV? Is that the main one in your household? So even if my S3 has 2 cablecards in them, I can still get an HD box for free and just use coax splitters perhaps?





btwyx said:


> For some value of "free". The box is free, then they charge you an extra digital outlet fee.


With Comcast, it probably depends on your local office. When I had the tech out to install the CCs, I asked him to make a notation on the work order that my DCT-6200 box is installed on same TV as my S3 (primary TV). The next bill showed 2 additional outlet charges. Then I went down to my local office, showed them the FAQ a copy of the work order with the notation, and they are not charging me any additional outlet fees. I did want an HD box (DCT-6200) so I am paying $5/mo more for that but a regular cable box would have been free.


----------



## jrm01

Life with Comcast is such fun, there is never a dull moment. I switched to the Comcast Triple Play Premier Level Service (virtually all channels) two months ago for a package price of $159, with a promise of NO additinal charges for two cable cards or Additional A/O.

All was fine for two months, when all of a sudden in the last bill they charged me for an additional A/O for the month, and back charged me for the prior two months.

I called Comcast and they acknowledged that this was a mistake and they would give me credits and take care of the problem.

They took care of it all right! Suddenly I had full service on one cablecard, and only basic service on the other. I called them again and the CSR said that they would have to send a technician out to check it. I argued and finally said forget it. Half hour later I called back and got a different CSR, and he checked the system and said he could see what the problem was, but wasn't sure how to fix it. He said he would talk to his supervisor and they would figure out how to correct it and call me back.

I'm waiting for the call back.


----------



## drcos

Two hours for the Comcast tech to get the cards working. The cards appeared to be 'hit' but we got nothing but the clear channels. Another tech told the gentleman in my house to give the tech at the head end the MAC addresses for the cards(??). Then they did something at the head end (they said they were not sure what), and suddenly I have all my channels. My S3 is recording "The Rock" in HD off of Cinemax right now 

Only problem, Comcast just moved our HD channels from the 2xx to 4xx, so my guide data shows 'regular programming' for the local HD channels (didn't seem to be a problem with the 'cable' HD channels). Hopefully this is cleared up in a day or so.

With what they were charging me for the SA DVRs, and since I can get two (2) rebates per household, we may change the other SA DVR to an S3 :up: :up:

Almost forgot, got the 500GB SATA drive, external enclosure, and eSATA cable sitting here, will have to do the kickstart 63 later


----------



## inaka

Ok, my tech just left installing the cable cards on my new S3 and it was a piece of cake. Took about 15 minutes total and we were done. I'm in Antioch, CA.

QUESTION: Do you sill need to pay for the HD package from Comcast in order to view HD content and HD locals?

The reason I ask is that I returned the Comcast HD DVR, and they are no longer charging me for HD, even though I get all the channels. The only new charge is now $1.70/mo for the second cable card per month.

I even went down to the local Comcast office, because I was told over the phone that the cost for HD only was $8/mo and that the HD plan *with* their HD DVR is $12/mo. After thinking about it, I went down to the office to get the HD DVR back since I thought I would be paying $8/mo anyway for HD and I could then use OnDemand, etc., but when the Comcast guy at the office reviewed my bill, they said I'm no longer paying for HD at all. No $8/mo charge, and no $12/mo charge since I returned the HD DVR...but I'm still getting all HD channels, locals, ESPN HD, etc.

Is this just an oversight by them, or included with the cable card fee?


----------



## 1283

inaka said:


> QUESTION: Do you sill need to pay for the HD package from Comcast in order to view HD content and HD locals?


No, there is really no "HD package". There is an extra charge for renting a HD set top box instead of the standard SD set top box. HD locals are part of limited basic. If you have digital classic, you get all of the non-premium HD channels as well.


----------



## drcos

c3 said:


> No, there is really no "HD package".


I would have to agree. When my CCs were not yet working, the only digital channels coming in were the 'free' channels: the HD locals and the HD backchannels (weatherscan). These channels always showed up on the SA8xxxx diagnostics screens as 'Free-to-air' channels.


----------



## ThePennyDropped

This is probably a stupid question, but I'm going to ask you all to indulge me:

Right now, we've got DirecTV and a DirecTivo, which we're using to watch in SD on our newish HDTV. I'd like to bite the bullet and switch to Comcast and get an S3 so we can watch and record HD.

If I buy the S3, how much of the setup will I be able to do before the Comcast install? We receive signals from several OTA HD channels in our area, but they are pretty unreliable and poor quality (watchable for only a few minutes before we give up on them), since I don't want to invest in an HD antenna given that we plan to eventually receive our HD from cable or FIOS if it ever makes it out our way.

I'm assuming I should not wait until the Comcast tech is here to hook up the S3 and do a guided setup.

In other words, which comes first, the chicken or the egg? Should I set up the S3 first as much as I can, or should I get the Comcast install done and then call them back another day to get them to bring the cablecards, etc.? 

Thanks for any advice,
Debbie


----------



## dswallow

ThePennyDropped said:


> Right now, we've got DirecTV and a DirecTivo, which we're using to watch in SD on our newish HDTV. I'd like to bite the bullet and switch to Comcast and get an S3 so we can watch and record HD.
> 
> If I buy the S3, how much of the setup will I be able to do before the Comcast install? We receive signals from several OTA HD channels in our area, but they are pretty unreliable and poor quality (watchable for only a few minutes before we give up on them), since I don't want to invest in an HD antenna given that we plan to eventually receive our HD from cable or FIOS if it ever makes it out our way.
> 
> I'm assuming I should not wait until the Comcast tech is here to hook up the S3 and do a guided setup.
> 
> In other words, which comes first, the chicken or the egg? Should I set up the S3 first as much as I can, or should I get the Comcast install done and then call them back another day to get them to bring the cablecards, etc.?


You can run through the guided setup before Comcast arrives, it really doesn't matter. The process of installing and testing the CableCARDs happens more in a diagnostic mode and how you've configured your S3 doesn't affect the process of pairing and testing channels. Once the CableCARDs are installed, you'll just rerun guided setup, which you can do after the Comcast tech leaves.


----------



## Motor_Head

I live in Auburn Hills, MI and have South Oakland County Comcast out of Royal Oak. I just had my 2 cable cards installed, and everything worked fine. The installers had never done an S3 before, but we followed through the instructions and it all worked. Here are my notes:
1. Install the first card.
2. Wait for the card info screen.
3. Call dispatch, give them card info.
4. Insert second card.
5. Wait for card info screen.
6. Give dispatch info on second card.
7. Dispatch activates both cards.
8. Test channels...voila

The only odd thing was that the installer's boss told them "make sure the TV is off when you first insert these"...so I had to explain that their boss must've thought the cards were going into 2 tvs. They were cool, and did as I said.


----------



## ThePennyDropped

Thank you, Doug and Motor_Head, for the advice!

--Debbie


----------



## TwoCybers

Comcast Tech came out May 7th and "activated" -- they were running late and it appeared all was OK -- wrong. Nothing was activated. Then I called phone support and finally everything worked fine. The Pairing message said Valid or some message -- anyway the "Contact your Cable Provider" message no longer appeared.

On May 12, TIVO support finally decided I had a bum unit and sent me a replacement Series 3. I moved the Cable Cards - they worked in the sense I could see all my channels, but under the Pairing window, these cards were not activated. I called Comcast as per instructions, and Comcast asked can I see channels. Well yes -- so they said fine it works. I pointed out the Pairing message said they were not activated. Comcast said they don't control messages from Tivo - Call Tivo. Tivo said Call Comcast -- they have not properly activated the cards.

On May 29, one card quit working. I call on the phone and Comcast did something. The card started working -- it has different Host IDs, etc. But still under Pairing there was the message the saying Contact Your Cable Company for Activation.

Yesterday a Cable Card quit again. The phone people said they can't do anything on their end, and a tech is coming out Tuesday.

Is it mandatory or critical that the activation process be such that the Pairing message says the activation has been accomplished? (one Tivo phone tech said yes you must, another said if it works OK -- Comcast takes the position if it works, why are you calling us)

Thanks and have a nice day.


----------



## sfhub

There are 3 types of channels:
1) unencrypted
2) encrypted (CCI=0x00)
3) encrypted+CPMS (CCI=non-zero)

When the cards are activated you can view #1 & #2 irrespective of the pairing.

To view #3 the pairing needs to be properly done (Host Validation = Valid)

If your area has no channels in category #3 then you don't need to worry about the pairing right now, but may need to in the future if they ever turn on CPMS.

Comcast has usually only been turning on CPMS for channels like HBO, SHO, etc. but they are not always consistent and sometimes HBO doesn't have CPMS but SHO does.


----------



## TwoCybers

OK - I don't have any premium channels such as HBO, ShowTime, etc. I have Digital Plus only -- As I read it then, the "Valid" vs. Contact Cable Provider message in the Pairing area is of no import to getting channels --

But is there any import with regard to keeping or not keeping the cable card "activated" to I can get the normal digital channels?

Next Question - Should a cable card be as stable in terms of activation as a Set Top Box? The card perform a similar function, but they may be a very different technology.

Gordon
Atlanta


----------



## sfhub

TwoCybers said:


> OK - I don't have any premium channels such as HBO, ShowTime, etc. I have Digital Plus only -- As I read it then, the "Valid" vs. Contact Cable Provider message in the Pairing area is of no import to getting channels --
> 
> But is there any import with regard to keeping or not keeping the cable card "activated" to I can get the normal digital channels?
> 
> Next Question - Should a cable card be as stable in terms of activation as a Set Top Box? The card perform a similar function, but they may be a very different technology.


Yes, the CableCARDs need to remain Connected/EnabledByCP. I think you may have Scientific Atlanta cards as your terminology is slightly different than the Motorola screens.

If they aren't then you will most likely lose the encrypted channels (#2 above).

These things should be as stable as STBs. Mine certainly are. I think your cable system has some problem with their back-end management and there is some batch or intermittent process that runs and messes up the #s in the database.


----------



## TwoCybers

The cards in Atlanta that I have are Motarola cards - at least I do remember seening Motarola someplace in the Tivo settings.

Thanks for you help

Gordon


----------



## dmk1974

So, my two new S3's are scheduled to arrive on Tuesday and I have a Comcast appointment to install the 4 cablecards on Wednesday. 

I currently subscribe to the high-speed internet service, but only the $15.59 basic cable TV service which is supposed to only give me the local analog and local HD channels. However, since I have the HSI service, I have always been able to get the complete analog set of channels 2-99 on my TVs and S2 TiVos. On my current Comcast DVR however (which will be returned once I get the cable cards installed) I only get what I am supposed to get (per Comcast).

When they set up my S3's with the cable cards, should I expect to also have those "extra" channels between 2-99 that I am not supposed to get to be blacked out (just like my Comcast HD DVR box) or is the S3 TiVo by any chance smart enough to allow them through even though cable cards are in there? I fear that I will be forced yet another expense of having to upgrade to Digital Classic cable thus tacking on another $50 to my monthly charges.


----------



## dswallow

dmk1974 said:


> So, my two new S3's are scheduled to arrive on Tuesday and I have a Comcast appointment to install the 4 cablecards on Wednesday.
> 
> I currently subscribe to the high-speed internet service, but only the $15.59 basic cable TV service which is supposed to only give me the local analog and local HD channels. However, since I have the HSI service, I have always been able to get the complete analog set of channels 2-99 on my TVs and S2 TiVos. On my current Comcast DVR however (which will be returned once I get the cable cards installed) I only get what I am supposed to get (per Comcast).
> 
> When they set up my S3's with the cable cards, should I expect to also have those "extra" channels between 2-99 that I am not supposed to get to be blacked out (just like my Comcast HD DVR box) or is the S3 TiVo by any chance smart enough to allow them through even though cable cards are in there? I fear that I will be forced yet another expense of having to upgrade to Digital Classic cable thus tacking on another $50 to my monthly charges.


If they're analog and only analog, you'll likely still get them. But if they're being digitally simulcast, you'll most likely not be able to get them since the CableCARD will enforce your programming tier on digital channels.


----------



## Gregor

dswallow said:


> If they're analog and only analog, you'll likely still get them. But if they're being digitally simulcast, you'll most likely not be able to get them since the CableCARD will enforce your programming tier on digital channels.


I found when I got cable cards, all the analog channels were simulcast in digital. YMMV.


----------



## aaronwt

Gregor said:


> I found when I got cable cards, all the analog channels were simulcast in digital. YMMV.


I'll be glad when they do that here. We still have the analog channels only.


----------



## ScottW_CO

Boulder, CO area -

Ordered me up an S3 from Amazon the other day (Amazon discount + Father's Day rebate = 50% off! Schweet).

I currently have Comcast cable service, with their HD DVR box. Talking to the customer service chick, she's telling me I have to *keep* a set-top box hooked up to keep my service running. I explained the two cards I requested were going into a TiVo, and that I planned on returning the set-top box.

This is the first I've heard of this. Is this complete misinformation/BS or is there something to this?


----------



## dswallow

ScottW_CO said:


> Talking to the customer service chick, she's telling me I have to *keep* a set-top box hooked up to keep my service running.
> 
> [...]
> 
> This is the first I've heard of this. Is this complete misinformation/BS [...] ?


Yes.


----------



## bicker

The Comcast tech I spoke to today indicated that they "program the CableCards for your head-end only after the service order is put in". First I've heard of that.


----------



## jefsta

Atlanta - I've had my series3 since January. I've just been using it with analog cable until I purchase a HDTV. Over the last few weeks comcast has been trying to get everyone to move to digital. So I agreed. They required I have a tech install the cable cards. He has no clue. He is an independent contractor for Comcast . We follow the TiVo directions. He calls Comcast and they say they have activated the cards but they still don't work. His management says the TiVo is not his problem and Comcast says the cards are active and that I need to program the channels on my TV! Comcast does not have a clue!!! So he leaves me with the Cablecards that don't work... 

Here is what happens. TiVo sees the cards, no problem. I keep getting an error acquiring channels. The message says "The DVR is unable to acquire channel information from the CableCard.....' The first time it looked like it was acquiring the channels. it counted up to 385 channels loaded and then stopped. Since then, nothing. I have reset the box, done the guided setup, but it will not acquire the channels 

Any suggestions?


----------



## Gregor

jefsta said:


> Atlanta - I've had my series3 since January. I've just been using it with analog cable until I purchase a HDTV. Over the last few weeks comcast has been trying to get everyone to move to digital. So I agreed. They required I have a tech install the cable cards. He has no clue. He is an independent contractor for Comcast . We follow the TiVo directions. He calls Comcast and they say they have activated the cards but they still don't work. His management says the TiVo is not his problem and Comcast says the cards are active and that I need to program the channels on my TV! Comcast does not have a clue!!! So he leaves me with the Cablecards that don't work...
> 
> Here is what happens. TiVo sees the cards, no problem. I keep getting an error acquiring channels. The message says "The DVR is unable to acquire channel information from the CableCard.....' The first time it looked like it was acquiring the channels. it counted up to 385 channels loaded and then stopped. Since then, nothing. I have reset the box, done the guided setup, but it will not acquire the channels
> 
> Any suggestions?


Has the tech checked the signal strength? If you have too many splits in the cable the cards won't get the info they need. Also, if you are using an old 900 mhz splitter, this blocks the digital signals, upgrade to a 1 ghz splitter. Lowes sells them at a reasonable cost.

Edited to fix typo. Thanks Aaronwt!


----------



## aaronwt

SInce when does COmcast digital go up to 2Ghz.? We only have an 875Mhz cable plant here that is brand new. Nothing here goes over 875Mhz. I use 1Ghz splitters on everything as does Comcast in my area.


----------



## Gregor

aaronwt said:


> SInce when does COmcast digital go up to 2Ghz.? We only have an 875Mhz cable plant here that is brand new. Nothing here goes over 875Mhz. I use 1Ghz splitters on everything as does Comcast in my area.


Whoops 

Thanks for catching that typo, I fixed it.


----------



## jefsta

Gregor said:


> Has the tech checked the signal strength? If you have too many splits in the cable the cards won't get the info they need. Also, if you are using an old 900 mhz splitter, this blocks the digital signals, upgrade to a 1 ghz splitter. Lowes sells them at a reasonable cost.
> 
> Edited to fix typo. Thanks Aaronwt!


How long have the 1Ghz splitters been out? This could be the problem. The splitter that is there is probably 3 years old. I'll check this tonight.


----------



## andyf0722

Anyone know a way to get in touch with Comcast provisioning center?

I got a replacement S3 Tivo for one that was having problems. Now I need my cablecards paired again. It should just be a matter of Comcast updating 2 numbers (Host and Data) for each of my cablecards. Everything else is the same since the cablecards were originally installed. 

Customer service says they can't reach the provisioning center only the tech can do that, which would require a visit to my house and I am sure at least $15. Seems a waste of my time, the techs time, gas, and $15 dollars so the tech can come to my house, make a phone call, and give them the same info.

Anyone else had luck in this situation and care to share the secret?


----------



## jkelle

Ok - cannot get any of my VOD or premium or high channels with new S3 and 2 x Scientific Atlanta CC's. I have tried 4 times with Comcast to troubleshoot over the phone but now am going to burn a half a day of work on Friday (ok, so that's not too bad i guess....) to meet a tech at my place. But I'm damned if i can see what the problem is.

I go into the cablecard options and choose the CP Information option: both cards show authorized with the system and Comcast can see both cards. The host id's and card numbers are correct. Any suggestions what else in the diagnostics / CP info screen I might look at? (since the rest of the info in that CP screen means nothing to me...)?

Thanks,

Frustrated in Arlington, VA


----------



## Gregor

jkelle said:


> Ok - cannot get any of my VOD or premium or high channels with new S3 and 2 x Scientific Atlanta CC's. I have tried 4 times with Comcast to troubleshoot over the phone but now am going to burn a half a day of work on Friday (ok, so that's not too bad i guess....) to meet a tech at my place. But I'm damned if i can see what the problem is.
> 
> I go into the cablecard options and choose the CP Information option: both cards show authorized with the system and Comcast can see both cards. The host id's and card numbers are correct. Any suggestions what else in the diagnostics / CP info screen I might look at? (since the rest of the info in that CP screen means nothing to me...)?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Frustrated in Arlington, VA


VOD doesn't work on Series3.

If you search for "CableCard" in the Tivo help screens, there's a debugging page that should help.


----------



## LCD1080

Comcast's contractor tried to install the cable cards yesterday but I think we made a critical mistake. We didn't wait for the MMI screen to come up before he hit Card #1. Instead we pressed the "Configure Cable Card 1" box and hit the card immediately. Would you all agree that the premature hit was the problem? Today I re-inserted the card and waited for the MMI screen to appear. After about 2 minutes the MMI screen came up. I acquired all of the channels but the encrypted channels aren't working. A Comcast tech is coming over tomorrow so I think that Card 1 is ready to be hit again. Also would you recommend that I tell him ask the head office to send an initialization and a refresh signal before they send the hit signal? I read in another thread that this helped on at least one card installation.


----------



## dmk1974

Well, I've had a pisser of a time with my Comcast cable card install today.

First, the install was to be from 8a-10a this morning. I took the morning off from work. I thought it was odd that I hadn't received a confirmation call by 8:30a so I called the 800 number to hear the automated voice tell me that my install was scheduled for between 3p-5p! I was pissed, called, and went to work. 

Left work around 3p. They showed up then so the two tech's had a 1/2 hour head start on it before I showed up (my wife was home, but know nothing about how this stuff works).

Box A they said was set up fine and Box B they were calling in to get set up when I arrived. They said some of the channels could take 30+ minutes to register and show up and I could see that some of the digital channels already had. They left and shortly thereafter everything was perfect on Box B. I then ran the guided setups on both boxes (as the TiVo screen instructed me to do as well as the online cable card guide at tivo.com).

Box B continued to work great (and as of this writing still is) with both cards. However, Box A now only is receiving channels 2-23 and 187-192 (the six local HD channels) on both tuners. This tells me that the two cards in Box A somehow got changed (or were never actually set up right in the first place) to the Basic service. I repeated guided setup, no help. I took the cards out which allowed the TiVo to get 2-99, but when putting them back in, still just 2-23 and 187-192.

So I call Comcast at around 6:15p. They try to send a hit or whatever and the guy tells me it may take a while and he would call back in a half hour. Did I ever receive a call back? No.

I call Comcast again around 8:20p. I explain the same thing to the lady on the other end, she tries to send a hit, and tells me I will get a call back in an hour and if not fixed, they'll send someone back to my house tomorrow. Again, no call back.

I call Comcast a 3rd time at 10:00p. I get a nice lady that was unfortunately no help and I gave a lot of crap to when she tells me that they have a ticket open for me in the system that it will get resolved by Friday. Unacceptable. I ask for a supervisor or someone that knows anything about cable cards and she tells me that nobody is available at this time. She also says that nobody is allowed to call after 9p so why the first lady said I'll get a call back around 9:30p puzzles me. I am now expecting a call tomorrow from them.

This is just suck a pisser. I know it's a different technonogy, but if DirecTV can get this set up in 5 minutes with their cards, why the hell can't the cable company? I think I know more about this stuff than the "professionals" on the phone. Bunch of morons!


----------



## aaronwt

DirecTV is setting it up with their own boxes. The S3 isn't a box from Comcast. The key is getting a knowledgeable tech that knows the correct person to contact at the headend. In my area that person at the headend is the only person that can enter the proper info to get the cable cards working. A CSR sending a hit wouldn't fix anything in my area.
At least is is worth it once everything is up an working. The SA boxes Comcast uses here are a joke. They don't come close to working as well as the S3.


----------



## That Don Guy

This is slightly OT as it doesn't quite apply to the S3, but does anybody with Comcast have a TV that takes a single CableCARD, and if you do, what do you pay per month for it (besides what you pay for the two cards I presume you have in your S3)?

When I called to schedule an appointment to install two cards into my new S3, I was told that "they come in pairs," which seems strange if you happen to have a TV that has one CableCARD slot for its digital tuner.

-- Don


----------



## mbobak

That Don Guy said:


> This is slightly OT as it doesn't quite apply to the S3, but does anybody with Comcast have a TV that takes a single CableCARD, and if you do, what do you pay per month for it (besides what you pay for the two cards I presume you have in your S3)?
> 
> When I called to schedule an appointment to install two cards into my new S3, I was told that "they come in pairs," which seems strange if you happen to have a TV that has one CableCARD slot for its digital tuner.
> 
> -- Don


WAAYY back when this thread was very young, I posted this:
http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=4373438#post4373438

Which has a link to ComCast's policy on CableCards and charges.
First card for each outlet is free (included in outlet fee), if you need a second one, they will charge "a regulated fee of up to $1.91 for the second CableCARD".

See the link for full details.

-Mark


----------



## dmk1974

mbobak said:


> WAAYY back when this thread was very young, I posted this:
> http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=4373438#post4373438
> 
> Which has a link to ComCast's policy on CableCards and charges.
> First card for each outlet is free (included in outlet fee), if you need a second one, they will charge "a regulated fee of up to $1.91 for the second CableCARD".
> 
> See the link for full details.
> 
> -Mark


Well, with my Comcast install yesterday, they charged me $18 for the installer to come out and then a flat fee of $16 per each of the 4 cards that went into the two S3's for a total of $82 (only one of which is working properly). They told me that I would not get hit with any monthly fees for any of the cards though. I'm betting I'll get double dipped and get charged on my next bill though and will have to call.


----------



## Pimpbot40

Received my Series3 today and called Comcast in PG County Maryland to make an appt. to get my cable cards installed. The CSR told me that each outlet can only have one card assigned to it basically telling me that I can't have both cards installed in the Tivo. My assumption was that this is not the case so I advised him to tell the tech to bring two cards and I would work it out with him. Is this actually true? Has anyone else been told this by a Comcast CSR?


----------



## btwyx

Pimpbot40 said:


> The CSR told me that each outlet can only have one card assigned to it basically telling me that I can't have both cards installed in the Tivo.


It would be pretty silly if true, but I wouldn't put it past Comcast to do it.

I've only heard of one person bumping up against a real limit, it was 7 cards, so his 4th machine could only have 1.


----------



## dmk1974

dmk1974 said:


> Well, with my Comcast install yesterday, they charged me $18 for the installer to come out and then a flat fee of $16 per each of the 4 cards that went into the two S3's for a total of $82 (only one of which is working properly). They told me that I would not get hit with any monthly fees for any of the cards though. I'm betting I'll get double dipped and get charged on my next bill though and will have to call.


Comcast really pisses me off. Sure enough I see extra charges on my recent activity so I call Comcast to understand why. In a nutshell, here are the 3 stories I have been told by CSRs from different calls pre and post installation.

I have two S3's, each of course requiring 2 cable cards.

I live in Cary, IL (NW of Chicago) so if other have the same or different pricing, please chime in.

Scenario #1:
* $17.99 install fee
* $15.99 card fee (per card)
* No monthly fee on either card
EXPECTATION: $81.95 install fee with no monthly fees.

Scenario #2:
* $17.99 install fee
* $0.00 card installation fee (per card)
* $0.00/mo fee for 1st card, $1.50/mo fee for additional cards.
EXPECTATION: $17.99 install fee with $4.50 monthly fees.

Scenario #3:
* $17.99 install fee
* $15.99 "outlet activation fee"
* $0.00/mo fee for 1st card per outlet, $1.50/mo fee for additional cards per outlet, $5.99 outlet fee for 2nd outlet.
EXPECTATION: $33.98 install fee with $8.99 monthly fees.

My recent activity showed a sum of scenario #1 plus the monthly of scenario #3. The rep credited 3 x 15.99, but said that scenario #3 is the way it will go forward. Something about having a 2nd box requires a 2nd outlet.

What the hell? I just traded in two of their DVRs at $11.99 a piece and I was never charged for a 2nd outlet. Are they screwing me here (more than normal)? I just don't think I should have to be paying $5.99 more for that extra outlet.


----------



## azitnay

It sounds like you were just getting lucky before... A second Series3 typically means an additional outlet fee.

Drew


----------



## keenanSR

Scenario #3 is the one it should be, at least that's how it would be here in the SF bay area.


----------



## drcos

Okay, now the second S3 goes in, with another dual CC install on a Friday from Comcast. Shouldn't be a problem as now someone at the headend knows what to do  

Different tech, problems, problems with first CC. He wants to rewire the house, I show him the signal strength is excellent, he replaces something outside anyway and my signal strength gets more excellent (excellenter?)...

First CC won't install, getting an 'error occurred during authorization. Please contact your retailer.' So he tries another card. They shut off my cable modem  and one of the CCs in the other S3  

Finally after two hours, he gets another agent at the headend who fixes everything in like ten minutes. Modem working, both CCs in first S3, now both CCs in second S3, all in ten minutes. "What did you do?" "We took the CC S/N (from the label), the pairing info, and the MAC address and entered it into the system."

Not quite painless, but neither very painful. For not knowing what they're doing, or "how much of a PITA Cable Cards are" (their techs), we seem to be working out rather well at this time here in SW FL.


----------



## osterber

Just for the record in this thread... had a successful Comcast install in Watertown MA (just outside Boston). It took 4 cablecards to get 2 working, but everything was working after a single, 2-hour, appointment.

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=354919

-Rick


----------



## McCarron

Well I'm awaiting my CC installation, appointment from 10-12pm. No tech here yet. Comcast even sent me an automated call saying the appointment was from 10-12pm at 11:50am. Then once I confirmed it, said he wouldn't be here until 1pm. Love how they stick to their own schedules.

I called back to talk to a human, and after navigating some menus got someone. She credited me $20. Which is almost the cost of the installation of two cable cards that they quoted me earlier. Also said there would be no monthly fee, so lets see if they stick to that.

This is going to be a fun day.

*Update*
It took 2 and a half hours and 4 dead cards before we got it up and running.


----------



## neoman

Just figured I'd add a story of relative success to counter balance the doom and gloom. Called Comcast on Saturday, requested two cable cards for a TiVo. The (very nice and helpful) Comcast lady went off to ask a couple of questions and came back to set me up for Monday (today.) Claimed $29 for the install, and $1.50/mo for the second card. (we'll see)

Tech showed up today right on time, commented that he had the last two cable cards in the building, and proceeded to go to work. After about 20 minutes of phone calls and diagnostic screens everything started working. Everything is still working, I'm happy to say.

So, there it is, a successful install. I'm in an old Adelphia area with SA equipment.


----------



## bicker

Full Disclosure: Second-chance install took place at noon. It took about 40 minutes. The tech had never done a CableCard install before. I installed the cards; he called in the numbers. 161-4 each time. No problems seen yet. Everything appears to be working right now. I have 8.0.1b; we'll see what happens when I get 8.3.


----------



## bornad

So Comcast (Southern NH) came yesterday to install the cable cards - 2 hours later they left after failing to enable the cards properly. 

Both (SA) cards were recognized by my S3 and both reported their settings via the cc screens. However, both cards got stuck at 'Not Ready, waiting for MMI's', although on line 1 they said something like 'CP Auth Received/OK'. 

It seemed like the Comcast back office tech enabled them OK, but is that all he needed to do? They tech who came seemed to think the back office guy didn't know what he was doing.

Tomorrow they're coming back with 2 new cards, and I'd like to be a little more informed, so any suggestions are welcome. Does the above make sense? Generally what steps do they have to perform back at base to get it working.

FYI - The tech totally blamed the CC process, and said it was nothing to do with the Tivo box, which I agree, but was nice to hear him say so.

Cheers,


----------



## maynerd

So what is the exact process that people have had success with? I'd like to make sure I have this information for the installer on Saturday.


----------



## mnc042

Just got my new S3 activated on Comcast in Southern NH.

Technician who showed up had already done several TiVo activations, and was familiar with the procedure. Came with three cards, in case.

First card reported error message when inserted; TiVo wouldn't recognize it as a valid card (it also had a "REMANUFACTURED" sticker on it, so we were both suspicious of it), so we skipped that and went right to one of the other ones.

Inserted, TiVo brought up the programming screen, and he called Comcast. After roughly a 25-minute wait on hold, got an *extremely* knowledgeable rep who knew exactly how to do the activation. Took the card ID and host ID, triple-checked it with the technician before entering into the system.

The rep also took the time to scan the Comcast registration database to ensure the cards were not already paired with another device. He said this is a common cause of problems, and it was important to ensure the cards were clear, even though this took some extra time.

The extra time was well worth it, the first card activated with the first hit, became fully functional when he sent out a second hit ("to speed things up a bit", he said). All channels came up immediately.

Second card, same procedure, didn't even need two hits -- activated right after the first. Flawless install completed.

The two key pieces of info I gleaned:

- The cable company rep should make sure the cards are not already paired with other devices. The system should not allow this to happen, but it does, and it can cause issues when activating. I was lucky to get a rep who knew his way around the CableCARD system and was extremely careful.

- It helps to have a patient technician who has already done a few S3 installs and knows his way around the menus. I know you can't choose this, but it was the difference between frustrating and rather pleasant. Although the install took about 45 minutes total, everyone was in a very good mood and we had no technical problems to spoil it. 

Anyway.. Kudos to Comcast in NH. My S3 is happy, and so am I. 

Hope this helps!

\marc


----------



## aaronwt

Yes. Getting a knowledgeable tech and a knowledgeable person at the Headend is key to getting the cables cards to work.


----------



## jlib

That Don Guy said:


> When I called to schedule an appointment to install two cards into my new S3, I was told that "they come in pairs," which seems strange if you happen to have a TV that has one CableCARD slot for its digital tuner.


That is actually quite an improvement since they used to not be able to comprehend the notion of two cards in one device. They were responding to your specific request for cards for the S3 which do indeed "come in pairs." If you had said it was for a TV they probably wouldn't have said that.


----------



## secondclaw

Well - I got my S3 a week ago, and had a Comcast (Hallandale, Florida, 33009) cablecard order for today (about a week schedule wait). The installer called before he came in and asked how many cards I need - so at least he did not come in with just one card. He got here on time, but apparently he was new and never installed CC's before. So together we read Tivo's CC setup guide and inserted first card. He then called the office to activate the card - and was put on hold - and could not get through for over 40 minutes (he kept trying different numbers, even main 1-800 number). Once he finally got someone from 1-800 number on the phone (Internet department - go figure) first card became active, then the second card. So instead of nearly an hour install this could have been over in minutes had the installer been able to get hold of some one when he got here.

As far as fees, I asked when I was ordering - and was told there there are no fees for either card - I guess we'll see. The work order copy that I got also shows $0 for install and $0 for the cards. I returned the POS Motorolla DST, so I am very curious what my next month bill is going to be!

Now for the weird - there are two channels - National Geographic HD and A&E HD - that when I tune to them I see the picture for about 2 seconds, then cablecard pairing screen pops up requiring me to clear it. After that the channels are all black (I am pretty sure I had them working with the Moto). I know I have to call Comcast - but its not encouraging - any idea what would cause this? It happens on both tuners.


----------



## ScottW_CO

Bit-o-news on the Comcast/SDV front:

http://www.engadget.com/2007/06/13/comcast-promises-400-hd-channels-this-year-and-800-the-next/


----------



## maynerd

So can anyone confirm that this is the correct method to make sure the comcast install goes smoothly?



> 1. Install the first card.
> 2. Wait for the card info screen.
> 3. Call dispatch, give them card info.
> 4. Insert second card.
> 5. Wait for card info screen.
> 6. Give dispatch info on second card.
> 7. Dispatch activates both cards.
> 8. Test channels


----------



## bicker

No. 

In between step 3 and 4 you need to activate the first card, and see confirmation that the activation of the first card was successful, before continuing.


----------



## jrm01

aaronwt said:


> Yes. Getting a knowledgeable tech and a knowledgeable person at the Headend is key to getting the cables cards to work.


Actually the knowledgeable person at the headend is all that is required. I was glad to have a newbie tech during my install. I just insisted that he follow my directions, he did, and all went well.


----------



## dconner

jrm01 said:


> Actually the knowledgeable person at the headend is all that is required. I was glad to have a newbie tech during my install. I just insisted that he follow my directions, he did, and all went well.


True as far as it goes. The only actual skill required of the tech at your end is the ability to decipher letters and numbers and recite them over a telephone (sometimes contract techs do lack this skillset, though.)

But the real tricky part is whether the tech is capable of making contact with the knowledgeable person at the headend. Comcast doesn't circulate the necessary knowledge widely, and a random contract tech likely won't know the secret back-channel method of contacting the one clueful guy at the headend.

Or at least that's the way things worked during my ordeal. One would hope they might have widely disseminated the proper headend procedures to initialize CableCards by now, but I wouldn't count on that.


----------



## AnonymousTroll

Had my install done yesterday. I didn't have digital cable before so they had to run a new drop from the street. They also installed a regular digital box as well as the two cards for my S3.

Entire job took about 1.5 hours. I had two very knowledgeable techs that knew exactly who to call at the office to get the cards working. From what I could gather, everything about the cards was set up wrong initially, but they called the right person and got them corrected very quickly.

Thanks comcast guys, it's working perfectly.

Also, the $0/month charge on the cable cards is wonderful. The total expense for me to upgrade from my analog plan to digital preferred was $5.50/month including 1 digital box and 2 cable cards.


----------



## lgardner

The comcast techs came today and left two cablecards for me to install in my new series 3. They claim they activated both. I will try this tonight.

Any advice?

lgardner


----------



## That Don Guy

bicker said:


> In between step 3 and 4 you need to activate the first card, and see confirmation that the activation of the first card was successful, before continuing.


What, exactly, needs to appear on the screen to be considered confirmation of a successful activation?

-- Don


----------



## jlib

maynerd said:


> So can anyone confirm that this is the correct method to make sure the comcast install goes smoothly?
> 
> 1. Install the first card.
> 2. Wait for the card info screen.
> 3. Call dispatch, give them card info.
> 4. Insert second card.
> 5. Wait for card info screen.
> 6. Give dispatch info on second card.
> 7. Dispatch activates both cards.
> 8. Test channels


That will work but having the tech call twice and get the correct person is not congruent with the "goes smoothly" requirement. This is better:

1. Install the first card.
2. Wait for the card info screen (don't let the tech play with remote).
3. Insert second card. 
4. Wait for card info screen.
5. Call dispatch, give them info from both cards.
6. Dispatch activates both cards.
7. Test channels.
8. Start enjoying S3 sooner.

Note that there is nothing wrong with following the official Tivo method. It is just not necessary.


----------



## jlib

LCD1080 said:


> Comcast's contractor tried to install the cable cards yesterday but I think we made a critical mistake. We didn't wait for the MMI screen to come up before he hit Card #1. Instead we pressed the "Configure Cable Card 1" box and hit the card immediately. Would you all agree that the premature hit was the problem?


Agreed (there could be additional problems, too).


----------



## vanstrien

I'm in Houston which is switching from TWC to Comcast. Our local store is branded Comcast.

The folks at customer service on the phone said I needed to book a technician to come out and I did. However on a whim I stood in line for twenty minutes at the local store and sure enough they gave me two cablecards for 1.95 a month. 

Incidentally, when I got home and got the cards working I cancelled the truck roll. The customer service person goofed as when I returned my old SA8300 the lady said they didn't have it listed any more and they weren't charging me for it any more. Doh!


----------



## gnordy

Had my appointment to add the cable cards to my Series 3 this morning. Comcast showed up at 10am with only 1 cable card, had to come back at 4:30 with the second. He called in and told me everything was OK. The screen went to "Acquiring Channels" for the next couple hours. I called technical support and was stuck talking to a rep that had never done a Series 3 install.

Needless to say, I still do not have Tivo after an entire day of trying to get my cable cards to work. The Tivo can identify the cable cards, but the channel line up will not work. The support at Comcast in Chicago has been awful!

They are supposed to call me in the morning to let me know when someone can come back out to try again and fix the problem. They are going to try to install new cable cards and see if that solves the problem.


----------



## lgardner

Follow up from yesterday's post.

The comcast tech stopped at my house yesterday and informed my wife that they didn't install cablecards in tivo devices! He left four cable cards and called the office to activate them.

I installed them in two Tivo 3 units last evening. Got no error messages and was able to receive digital and HD channels, but no premium channels on either machine. From what I read this is a problem with "pairing" which I admit to not understanding.

Does anyone have advice as to how I best phrase this issue when I call comcast today to get the best response?

Thanks,

LG


----------



## ScottW_CO

Fun convo I had with a Comcast rep a little while ago:

Got in my S3 yesterday afternoon. Called up Comcast to set up an install for the two CableCards. 

Rep asks me if I need the "HD CableCards". I'm like... is there a difference? I said "yes" just to be safe... but is this legit or just yet another misinformed phone monkey?


----------



## jlib

ScottW_CO said:


> Fun convo I had with a Comcast rep a little while ago:
> 
> Got in my S3 yesterday afternoon. Called up Comcast to set up an install for the two CableCards.
> 
> Rep asks me if I need the "HD CableCards". I'm like... is there a difference? I said "yes" just to be safe... but is this legit or just yet another misinformed phone monkey?


  Thats's a good one! Maybe you should have said, "No, I want the free ones instead."


----------



## dswallow

ScottW_CO said:


> Rep asks me if I need the "HD CableCards". I'm like... is there a difference? I said "yes" just to be safe... but is this legit or just yet another misinformed phone monkey?


Just another misinformed phone monkey.


----------



## sfhub

ScottW_CO said:


> Rep asks me if I need the "HD CableCards". I'm like... is there a difference? I said "yes" just to be safe... but is this legit or just yet another misinformed phone monkey?


I wonder if that is a new way to say you requested an HDTV equipment surcharge?


----------



## That Don Guy

Last week, I made an appointment for someone to come in and install CableCARDs into my S3 on Friday (June 15), "between 1 and 5 PM." I'm lucky to have gotten home from work at all - after a slight snag at work just as I'm about to leave (and promises to "get right on it first thing Monday morning"), I'm driving home when I turn off the highway onto a secondary street (the 40 MPH kind), come to a stop, and when I put my foot on the gas, the engine starts knocking - foot off the gas, knocking stops; back on the gas, knocking starts and "Check Engine" light flashes for the first time in the seven years I've owned the car. (I just had the tank filled; I hope there wasn't anything wrong with the gasoline.)

Anyway, it's 4:45 PM, and I call Comcast asking when the tech will get there; the person on the other end says the dispatcher will call me. Ten minutes later, the dispatcher says, "He'll be there in about 15 minutes." The cable guys (for some reason, they arrive in two trucks) finally arrive at 6:30. (BTW, Comcast did say they would give me a $20 credit.)

The first card goes into the bottom slot...and error code 161-1 (not 161-4, which is what other people are getting) keeps showing up until the card is taken out. The other card is put into the bottom slot in its place, and after a little back and forth between the techs and the person doing the authorizing, plus a slight delay while they have to move a truck as the person who owns the parking spot (in the townhouse complex where I live) where they parked wants to park his own car there, the first card works. (In the meantime, the techs are surprised to hear that the S3 is HD, as they are wondering why I am having them take back my Comcast HD-DVR box.) Also, during this time, the activator keeps telling them to put the bad card back into the TiVo as he thinks the problem is on his end, but every attempt to put the card into either slot returns a 161-1 error.

Eventually, they put just the one good card in, and schedule an appointment for the next day - all together now - "between 1 and 5 PM" for someone to come by with a new CableCARD (they only have the two). (By the way, the one card works fine; ESPN-HD shows up in all of its 1080i glory.)

_Addendum: the guy with the second cable card showed up at 3 PM the next day; there were no problems with the second card, other than taking a few minutes for the hit to be recognized by the TiVo, but both tuners recognize the digital channels (during which we had a chat about Slingboxes and how the NFL threw a fit because they could be used to get around their blackout rules). As a bonus, the tech said there was no charge for the second visit._

-- Don


----------



## mattyk2

Wondering if anyone has had this happen and maybe steer me (and the local Comcast Cablecard sticker-inner) in the right direction.

I had Comcast come haul off my HD DVR last week and install 2 CCs in my Series 3. The install seemed to go well, but like a moron, I let the tech leave before I had a chance to verify all the channels. After the CC install, my S3 doesn't let me see all the channels I used to get on the old Comcast DVR. I only get 2-19 (basic cable, I think) and 803-813 (broadcast HD channels.) When I tune to a digital channel, either get just a black screen with the Info banner, or a black screen with a banner reading "No signal detected." The Comcast phone people tell me that my account shows I should be receiving those channels; they're stumped.

So when the tech comes out on Sunday (!) to fix this, he should bring 2 new Cablecards. But is there anything else I should suggest he try? Did I just get 2 bum CCs, or is the problem somewhere else (billing, headend, etc.)?

Thanks guys, love this site!


----------



## woofmaster

Went to 3 Comcast centers yesterday and only got 1 card. Found out later they can look up inventory on other branches if you ask but you can't call a branch office nor can you call anyone at Comcast to tell you if/where they are in stock.

This card did not work. Today based on the horror stories in this forum and the trouble I had finding them I got 4 cards to be safe. Yesterday one phone tech told me it can take 3-5 cards. The first 2 worked although the cable card channel tests showed and still say they cannot receive channels on the second card. However the dual tuner is clearly working when you ask it to record 2 shows at the same time or 1 and channel surf live tv.

I activated them at 4:30 and they told me the premium channels would be locked until the next day from 8am-5pm. However when I tested HBOHD a couple hours after calling it already worked. So far picture is good...


----------



## rpm29

A long time user of DirectTivo, I jumped to cable for HD. Tried the SA8300 (junk), but the Tivo rebate finally lured me. Lured me to Cablecard hell.

They are trying to charge me $4.95 per Cablecard. I cannot get anyone on the phone who even acknowledge the existence on the S3, let alone will acknowledge their pricing complete conflicts with their website.

Does anyone have phone numbers or contacts beyond the standard CSRs?

It seems the only way to get this problem corrected is class-action. It seems Comcast charges whatever they can get, and only those who spend lots of time and do lots of complaining actually get the pricing they claim on their website and to the FCC.


----------



## LoREvanescence

I'm not that familiar with cablecards or how they work. I'm looking for some information becuase I am interested in getting this Tivo in the near feature however I might have some limitations on actualy being able to get it to work with cable cards so that's why I'm asking here.

I am currently living on campus at southern new hampshire university and recently bought a hdtv. Over the air all I can get for HD is ABC. I have looked into getting a set top box only to find out I can't. The school has no program available where you can apply for one and when contacting comcast directly their contract with the university states that students are not allowed to obtain any equipment or services from the cable company. 

So with that said and done, would this rule out the possibility of getting a cablecard? Or is it possible you could just stop by the comcast office and pick one up and maybe pay a onetime fee.

If this is not possible, would it be possible to pick it up from my home which is 2 hours away in mass, but under the same comcast network. And if I did that would it work up here or does it have to be activated with a particular location and package?

And lastly, can this box get unencrypted HD channels with out the need of a cable card. My laptop has a Fusion 5 HDTV USB Gold tunner and I can receive all the locals, abc, cbs, nbc, fox, pbs and cw in high definition. Would the Tivo Box do the same?


Thanks=)


----------



## bicker

One-time fees are a losing proposition for service providers, and so don't expect to see that offered for CableCards. Regardless, it sounds like your landlord (the school) is the obstruction here. Your best approach to addressing your needs is to get the school to change its policies.


----------



## LoREvanescence

bicker said:


> One-time fees are a losing proposition for service providers, and so don't expect to see that offered for CableCards. Regardless, it sounds like your landlord (the school) is the obstruction here. Your best approach to addressing your needs is to get the school to change its policies.


I have talked to the people directly in charge of the contract here at my school only to find out there is no chance they are changing it. The university is relativity small with only 2,000 or so students who live on campus here. The school simply does not want to deal with keeping track with who has cable boxes and who doesn't and who they need to charge for them, so for now it's going to remain the same.

As for my other questions, if I got a cable card back home and brought it up here would it work and would the tivo box receive unencrypted hd and sd channels without the need of a cablecard?

Thanks for the quick reply


----------



## maynerd

I had a tech come and do an install of the cable cards for me on Saturday. The cards were recognized without a problem. He called comcast to hit the cards and they were backlogged so he left with them unactivated. After a couple of hours the tivo started working but wasn't receiving all of the channels. I looked at the card info per Tivo's tech support site (I might add their solutions were spot on) and isolated the issues between the cards and after a couple of calls to comcast they were up and running. A bit of a pain but everything works!


----------



## ScottW_CO

LoREvanescence said:


> As for my other questions, if I got a cable card back home and brought it up here would it work and would the tivo box receive unencrypted hd and sd channels without the need of a cablecard?


I believe the whole point of the CableCard is to get the digital signals, period - HD or not.


----------



## bicker

LoREvanescence said:


> I have talked to the people directly in charge of the contract here at my school only to find out there is no chance they are changing it.


The bums!



LoREvanescence said:


> As for my other questions, if I got a cable card back home and brought it up here would it work


Almost surely not. The CableCard is useful only within the head-end node it was configured for.



LoREvanescence said:


> would the tivo box receive unencrypted hd and sd channels without the need of a cablecard?


Given that you're within what is essentially a private network, there is no way to know without trying.


----------



## bicker

ScottW_CO said:


> LoREvanescence said:
> 
> 
> 
> As for my other questions, if I got a cable card back home and brought it up here would it work and would the tivo box receive unencrypted hd and sd channels without the need of a cablecard?
> 
> 
> 
> I believe the whole point of the CableCard is to get the digital signals, period - HD or not.
Click to expand...

No. The whole point of the CableCard is to facilitate decryption of encrypted digital channels. CableCard is unnecessary to support reception of unencrypted signals.


----------



## LoREvanescence

bicker said:


> The bums!
> 
> Almost surely not. The CableCard is useful only within the head-end node it was configured for.
> 
> Given that you're within what is essentially a private network, there is no way to know without trying.


I know for a fact it wont work (yet). I used to work for the A/V department on campus. The cable network is a private network. It's the basic cable with a bunch of added stuff, such as 6 school access channels, and all 6 hbo's (the have a rack of cable boxes that put those through on the system) Right now the limitation to digital and HD is the fact they have a filter on the front end of the cable system which is suppost to block higher frequency singnals so they can put the school access channels and hbo's on channels 72 through 85. This filter also blocks all digital signals. However the university is looking to upgrade the system so they can hook up select locatiosn to hdtv, (the student center, the pub and lounges in some dorms) They have a new filter coming in which is supposed to be installed at the end of this month which will allow all the digital signals through while still letting them add their own channels to the system.

I actually did the first round of testing for hdtv for them with my fusionhdtv 5 gold usb tuner on my laptop, we found that digital signal was only available in front of the filter.

So, when this new filter is installed, and all digital signals are allowed through the school system which can be picked up with qam/quam256 devices like my fusionhdtv 5 box or comcast cable boxes I would assume that the tivo should be able to pick up the same signal from what you are saying. Which is good news.

But knowing this school, and comcast in this area i doubt comcast will be installing the new filter by the end of the month, they always take their time, but it will be coming this summer before all students return in the fall (i'm staying on campus over summer) since the school has already approved the funding and ordered the filter

It still sucks I can't get a set top box, but I much rather have the Tivo anyways. Comcast boxes in Mass / New Hampsire are missing the hdmi ports and only have component, sd and coaxle not to mention tivo would be something I could always have after school and would be a great dvr. Plus I like the fact that it can take both antenna and cable in.

Well, I just have to wait till that new filter is installed and I should be able to get the unencrypted channels (better test with my fusionhdtv first though) and then maybe try getting a cable card if I can find a way that is all possible.


----------



## ScottW_CO

bicker said:


> No. The whole point of the CableCard is to facilitate decryption of encrypted digital channels. CableCard is unnecessary to support reception of unencrypted signals.


Well, today will be my first dealings with CC, so it's good to know these things. 

So since I've done the guided setup with my new S3, short of the CC install - and I'm not seeing any digital channels in the channel guide - I'm assuming that Comcast (at least in my area, Denver suburbs) has no unencrypted digital channels? Or did I simply do something (or not do something) in guided setup that I shouldn't have (or should have)?

This whole thing will be moot by this afternoon (I hope) as my CC install is scheduled for about 3 hours from now.


----------



## dswallow

bicker said:


> No. The whole point of the CableCard is to facilitate decryption of encrypted digital channels. CableCard is unnecessary to support reception of unencrypted signals.


It's also useful to get the channel mapping info for non-encrypted (and of course encrypted) channels.


----------



## LoREvanescence

dswallow said:


> It's also useful to get the channel mapping info for non-encrypted (and of course encrypted) channels.


Can it still view the unencrypted without the mapping infor, for example nbc hd is d1563 at my home on my fusionhdtv box where as on a cable box is 822. Would you be able to tune in for example d1563 without mapping and get the channel?


----------



## Mark Rubin

Greetings

I am having continued trouble receiving YES ch 212 on all 6 cablecards: 2 are in a Tivo S3: rest in Sharp LCD's

all of the other channels, including encrypted, work OK: and a S/A cablebox picks up 212

some cablecards give me 212 audio but no video: on the Tivo no audio/no video

Comcast has been to the house and checked signal levels: they seem to agree it is a head end problem but don't know how to fix it

This has happened before and fixed before: i.e. the same thing happened a few months ago: I called and a week later all cards got 212 restored: the fix lasted for about 2 months. Now the same problem and they have no clue 

any ideas?


----------



## dswallow

LoREvanescence said:


> Can it still view the unencrypted without the mapping infor, for example nbc hd is d1563 at my home on my fusionhdtv box where as on a cable box is 822. Would you be able to tune in for example d1563 without mapping and get the channel?


You can still tune to it and view it, and you can set up manual recordings, but without the mapping info, the TiVo receiver doesn't know anything about what channel it is and you can't use the normal season pass/recording capabilities.


----------



## dswallow

Mark Rubin said:


> Greetings
> 
> I am having continued trouble receiving YES ch 212 on all 6 cablecards: 2 are in a Tivo S3: rest in Sharp LCD's
> 
> all of the other channels, including encrypted, work OK: and a S/A cablebox picks up 212
> 
> some cablecards give me 212 audio but no video: on the Tivo no audio/no video
> 
> Comcast has been to the house and checked signal levels: they seem to agree it is a head end problem but don't know how to fix it
> 
> This has happened before and fixed before: i.e. the same thing happened a few months ago: I called and a week later all cards got 212 restored: the fix lasted for about 2 months. Now the same problem and they have no clue
> 
> any ideas?


I'd say an incompatible encryption method is getting used on the channels... something the Scientific Atlanta receivers can deal with but CableCARD devices can't.

I'll PM you the name and phone number of a person at Comcast who likely can help. I notice the same thing here, so I suppose I could call, but it's YES, so I really don't care. Better it be someone who cares who calls, plus it'll give you a contact for future use when this happens.


----------



## mindstorm

Just wondering what amount of luck people have had with getting the A/O charge removed? I'm in Colorado and had a total of 4 CCs installed in my 2 S3s. While I have not yet received a bill for this, it was my understanding from the CSR that I would be charged for 3 CCs and 3 A/Os (the 1st CC and outlet are "free"). I expect to have to pay at least 1 additional A/O since I have the 2nd tivo, but I shouldn't have to pay it for the second A/O for the associated second CC in each unit as I understand it from the various posts in this thread.

Did people go the route mentioned in this posting to get their A/O fees removed or was that comcast contact just for that particular region?
http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=5056271&&#post5056271

TIA


----------



## bicker

LoREvanescence said:


> Comcast boxes in Mass / New Hampsire are missing the hdmi ports and only have component, sd and coax


I have a Comcast box, in Massachusetts, and it has an HDMI port.


----------



## bicker

dswallow said:


> It's also useful to get the channel mapping info for non-encrypted (and of course encrypted) channels.


Yup, though more and more I understand that Comcast is pushing PSIP through. It doesn't help with the TiVo, but otherwise it would.


----------



## LoREvanescence

bicker said:


> I have a Comcast box, in Massachusetts, and it has an HDMI port.


Maybe so, but in western mass the plain old hdtv boxes don't, you need to get into comcasts dual dvr ones before you see the hdmi. Unless it has changed in the last 6 months says my parents last got a new cablebox.

But either way, I still perfer the tvbox to a comcast box


----------



## secondclaw

Well - Comcast did screw up my bill.

With Motorolla DVR, I had:
Digital Plus HBO: 23.99
HD DVR: 9.95

After two cablecards I have:
Digital Plus HBO: 23.99
HDTV: $5
HDTV: $5
Digital A/O: $5

For a net increase of $5 ....
After an hour-long conversation with sales - they tell me that since each card can do HD, each one is subject to $5 fee, but they'll remove the Digital A/O charge. Are they right? They're not charging me for the cards themselves, nor did they charge me for installation, but I did not expect $5 per card for HDTV. 

Anyway - waiting for supervisor to call me back ....


----------



## PKtm

Here's the latest saga regarding CableCards, at least in the Seattle area. I've no idea how typical this is, but it seems like there are lots of stories of configuration issues with the CableCards in the Series 3 TiVos, for whatever reason.

My Series 3 arrived on Monday. I drove up to the Comcast store on 94th and Aurora, and picked up two Motorola CableCards, with no questions asked. They told me that the charge would be $1.79 per month for the first card, but that the second card was free.

Back home to install. Started at 8 pm, following directions carefully (and having scanned just about all of the TivoCommunity Comcast-related thread), with all going seamlessly until the CableCard part. I called to have them activate the first card. Then the TiVo stuck on the "Acquiring Channel Data" blue screen, timing out after 10 minutes. I called back and had them try again. I tried the other card as well. Finally called it a night around 11:30 pm, with a still-inoperative TiVo.

Next morning I started in again, checking all the cables, etc. Same results, so I arranged for a Comcast visit that afternoon. Guy arrived at 3, very helpful and knowledgeable, but with no other cards in his truck, since he hadn't had advance warning of this trip. He struggled for 2 hours, making multiple calls to knowledgeable colleagues, but with no results. Both of us were skeptical that BOTH cards were somehow bad. We finally agreed that we'd arrange another visit (Thursday was the earliest available), and that the guy would bring lots of cards to try. Meanwhile, he said I could also go get more cards at the office if I wanted, and try them myself. He recommended I try to get more than two (at least four). So I drove up and was able to get four, without even any comment by the Comcast person at the counter.

Back home again to install. This time, calling Comcast to activate the first card, it worked immediately, much to my amazement, including getting (for the first time) the expected 161-4 error that's been mentioned here and in the troubleshooting guides as what you should see when they send the signal to the card. Second card was a little more difficult, but took no more than 10 minutes and a couple of tries before it worked as well.

I asked the guy (David was his name) if he was just "smarter than all those other guys" or whether he was doing something that they didn't. And then he told me an interesting thing: in the middle of helping me, after we'd already had some success with the first card, he happened to pull up their internal document at Comcast about configuring the Series 3 cards, and it said that they should first send a "hit" signal to the card, and then an "init" signal. That struck him as backwards. And, in fact, he had done it the other way around: first the "init" and _then_ the "hit".

So maybe it was the different cards, but he and I both thought that it's equally likely that their internal document is incorrect. There's an eyebrow-raiser, to say the least. I told him that we had a friend going through the same problems with his new Series 3, and he suggested that the friend tell Comcast to try the "init" signal first.

I do want to add that in the course of this long-winded and frustrating struggle, I was consistently impressed (and frankly, pleasantly surprised) with the professionalism, knowledge, and customer orientation of the many Comcast people I dealt with.


----------



## ScottW_CO

Just had my CC install a couple of hours ago. Went off without a hitch - the tech who came by had done some Tivo S3 CC installs before. Only issue I had was with audio, and it turns out a small adjustment in the Tivo's Dolby Digital audio settings cleared that up nicely.

One thing this guy mentioned, though, that may pertain to other folks. Apparently Comcast (at least, in my area - Denver 'burbs) has two different types of cards around - the Motorola -branded ones, and Comcast-branded ones (i.e. label basically just has the red "C" Comcast logo). My tech told me that the Comcast-branded cards don't work worth a damn in Tivos - that he sticks with the Motorola-branded cards.


----------



## sfhub

secondclaw said:


> For a net increase of $5 ....
> After an hour-long conversation with sales - they tell me that since each card can do HD, each one is subject to $5 fee, but they'll remove the Digital A/O charge. Are they right? They're not charging me for the cards themselves, nor did they charge me for installation, but I did not expect $5 per card for HDTV.
> 
> Anyway - waiting for supervisor to call me back ....


Tell them to give you the SD CableCARD because you don't have an HDTV and don't want to pay for something you can't use.

Hint: there is no such card


----------



## sfhub

ScottW_CO said:


> One thing this guy mentioned, though, that may pertain to other folks. Apparently Comcast (at least, in my area - Denver 'burbs) has two different types of cards around - the Motorola -branded ones, and Comcast-branded ones (i.e. label basically just has the red "C" Comcast logo). My tech told me that the Comcast-branded cards don't work worth a damn in Tivos - that he sticks with the Motorola-branded cards.


I wonder if the Comcast-branded cards are M-cards?


----------



## ScottW_CO

sfhub said:


> I wonder if the Comcast-branded cards are M-cards?


No clue. I did handle the Motorola card briefly - I recall the word "Cipher" in the model name. Cipher-something. The label had a greenish color scheme to the design.

As far as who actually makes the Comcast-branded cards, my tech didn't mention a source. Just said that those cards suck.


----------



## ckelly5

in the process of mine, or rather in between my two installs today. Guy came over and plugged them in, and was on the phone with "advanced technical support" for a while. We got the proper error messages on both, and both are receiving signals/ packets from the cable company, but I can't get anything above 100 (except, for some reason Food Network HD)

Every channel I go to (above 100) gives me the cablecard black-on-gray screen. Looks like they're not paired/ activated properly, from what I gather on this and tivo's site. 

talking to tech support, they are saying the cards are "non-responsive", and are sending someone over between 4-7 today (it's 4:30 now).

Guess I couldn't get lucky and have a painless install like the rest of you seem to be having lately 

Edit: yeah, looks like the cablecards aren't paired properly, and I can't access copy-protected channels. ugh. hopefully this is an easy fix that the new tech can just do over the phone.


----------



## haslip

My issue with one cable card working, and one not has been fixed.

In a nutshell. When I first ordered comcast cable, they assumed I wanted a tuner box. A STB arrived at my door along with a cable modem.

I returned the STB to my local comcast place and they took it off the bill. That was the problem.

Ok, so here's why. Each piece of equipment you have is assigned an "outlet". A cable box takes an "outlet", so does each cable card, and STB.

The STB i returned was on Outlet 1, cable modem, outlet 2, cablecard 1, outlet3, cablecard2, outlet 4.

Ah, but I was only authorized for three outlets (1 modem, and 2 cablecards) so digital only worked for the first three outlets, and not outlet 4.

Solution was easy once you knew the problem. Move everything up one outlet in their computer entry system. Cable modem went to outlet 1, cc1 to 2, cc2 to 3, 3 outlets authorized, voila, everything now works.

Of course that meant that the engineer had to re-read all the host and id numbers to central to put in the computer, but it did rectify the problem immediately.

Bottom line, make sure you don't have any "empty" outlets on your account, if can cause issues.

Scott


----------



## drcos

Still having a problem missing 'non-premium' digital channels (but not HD tier channels) in SW FL.
SA CC CP screen on good channel shows
Auth Status:CP Auto Received
...
ECM count: increments
Decryption status:OK

On bad channel...same thing, but ECM count does not increment.
Also may or may not show Decryption status:OK or No ECMs detected

This kinda indicates to me that the card is not authorized by the head end to decrypt the channel(s), but to Comcast it indicates they need to send a tech out.

Also I was told in an email from Comcast customer care that "All our specialists are trained on cable cards..." after three of them told me there was nothing they could do at their end.

So to re-iterate...I get my HD tier (local and ESPN, TNT, MOJO) and my premiums (HBO, Starz, etc. both SD and HD) and Encore E/W, but no non-premium digital channels (including the 'multiplex' Encore channels).

Seems that any digital channel with a CxCI of 0x00 I do NOT get, but those with 0x02 i DO get .... 

NOTE: This problem was only on one of four cards this past weekend, but has spread to all four cards as of Tuesday. 3 of the 4 cards were working perfectly Til Tuesday (which would make a good name for a rock band).  

Any help?


----------



## ckelly5

Update. I waited around until about 7:15 or so, before I got a call from Comcast saying that my tech wouldn't make it tonight as they were out of cablecards. I told her that I think this can be solved over the phone, and she gave me an 888 number which turned out to be a standard comcast support number. I was lucky enough to get a phone tech who, while never doing a TiVo install, was helpful enough to let me (heh) follow the "successful cablecard install" guide from another thread. We stepped through all the parts, verified the numbers for host/ etc, and he sent out the Init, refresh, hit messages (or at least the refresh). I didn't get any error messages to appear, but the conditional access screens showed all things were good to go (the second one took a little longer to go from "unknown" to SUBSCRIBED for some reason).

now I'm rerunning the guided setup, and I should be good to go. thanks all for some great research and reference material.


----------



## Gregor

fritzlake said:


> I've read through the posts and haven't seen this answered. I have a Series 3 with 2 cable cards and am adding channels. Does Comcast need to put in new cards or can they remotely authorize the new channels? Also, if you'd like we can take a poll as to likely charge...
> 
> Thanks in advance
> 
> 2 X HDR 112 (massively upgraded)
> 1 X RS-TX20
> 1 X S3


No need to add new cards. I changed packages to get Showtime and Starz in addition to HBO and they sent a signal hit down and automagically the new channels showed up.


----------



## sfhub

drcos said:


> So to re-iterate...I get my HD tier (local and ESPN, TNT, MOJO) and my premiums (HBO, Starz, etc. both SD and HD) and Encore E/W, but no non-premium digital channels (including the 'multiplex' Encore channels).
> 
> Seems that any digital channel with a CxCI of 0x00 I do NOT get, but those with 0x02 i DO get ....


If a particular CableCARD can get CCI=0x02 then it is paired correctly. The problem if you aren't getting all the correct channels then it is an authorization problem.


----------



## andydbrown50

But got the Comcast CableCards's installed today.

1. Guy showed up on time
2. He knew what he was doing
3. Once we actually hooked up the cable properly (a good 30 minutes spent trying to figure out why the activation wasn't coming through).
4. Once hooked up took 10 minutes and everything was all setup - working perfectly.

Whew.... Talked to the guy for a few minutes some interesting things came up. Installers hate CableCards and the future Comcast cable boxes may be coming with CableCards.

So I'm pretty excited and relieved....


----------



## tils0008

Ok, I've had my series 3 since last fall doing over the air only as I felt like the cable companies needed some time to figure out the cable card thing. We recently moved into a new house and decided it was time to add cable cards. I thought I'd share my experiences here.

Called 888.comcast - rep insisted that the 2nd cable card would be $5.95 per month. I insisted that the 2nd cable card was supposed to cheaper, I even pointed him to Comcast's own FAQ about Tivo cable card prices but he wouldn't budge. I said no thanks and canceled the installation.

Called the Minneapolis/St. Paul local Comcast number. Mentioned I'd like to use my S3 w/ cablecards instead of their digital box. She says, "TS3 - that will be an extra $1.50 for the 2nd cable card." Schedule install for Sunday. Installation time comes - and then goes. Call comcast to ask where they are -I'm told that because I requested cablecards, the installation must be done by one of Comcast's senior techs and therefor has to be done M-F, not on weekends. Reschedule for Monday morning.

Comcast Senior tech shows up on time Monday morning with two Motorola cablecards. Both cards go in and seem to activate ok, but only getting "basic" cable channels on first card. He makes a call right to a Comcast engineer to help debug. Engineer looks into it, turns out the first card had been used in somebody's Sony TV last fall and it is still bound to that TV in Comcast's system. Engineer deletes old entry in their system, then sends card reset and reinit. Still no luck. Engineer notices that the first card Host ID is 007-xxx... and says this is a problem, since any host ID starting with 007- is for a Sony product. He says all Tivo Host IDs he's seen start with 016-. We try switching cards 1 and 2, the 007- host id follows the card, not the tivo slot. Engineer says its a bad card. Tech of course doesn't have any extra cards, said warehouse would only let him have two cards. Tech calls to bump his next installation to another person, then drives back to warehouse to pickup another Motorola card and returns to my house about 45 min later. This card works fine and now everything is a go. 

Personally, I'm very impressed he drove about 35 miles round trip to get me another card and didn't make me wait for another appointment to get it.


----------



## jhstn58

Reading all the horror installation stories around here, I was naturally a bit anxious about my install yesterday. In Nashville, we can walk up and pick up the cards, so I got three (just in case), and installed two of them last night. I made the call to Comcast and got an operator who SWORE she had activated cable cards for Tivos S3 before. She didn't ask me for any info other than the usual customer ID stuff, then said she was going to send a signal to "hit the box." She told me to check the picture, but I hadn't completed the guided installation process yet. She put me on hold to speak to another agent and by the time she came back on, not only was the guided installation finished, but I had all channels on both cards.

I realize it's not true of everyone, but I have had nothing but good fortune with Comcast here in Nashville.


----------



## bareyb

I hope this bodes well for the future. My system is actually working today! All my channels are coming in fine and no audio dropouts since two days ago. I am the eternal optimist and I HOPE this is a sign of better things to come from Comcast. God let's hope so... All I want to do is just relax and timeshift TV without constantly being aware of the fact that I've switched to Comcast...


----------



## drcos

Comcast - SW FL (Sarasota) update..._I am not sure if the information I was given was accurate, or a 'please stop calling' story, so I have removed it from this post.
_
I'm curious as to who else here on the Sarasota head end has the S3...if they're on the board or not??


----------



## BigDogues

Hi, I just got my S3 today  but Comcast won't be here until next Wednesday  to install the cable-cards. Can I go ahead and set it up and activate my Tivo service without causing any issues for when the installer finally comes? I know I won't get all my channels without the cards but some Tivo, even basic programming, is better than none, right?


----------



## hanig

jhstn58 said:


> Reading all the horror installation stories around here, I was naturally a bit anxious about my install yesterday. In Nashville, we can walk up and pick up the cards, so I got three (just in case), and installed two of them last night. I made the call to Comcast and got an operator who SWORE she had activated cable cards for Tivos S3 before. She didn't ask me for any info other than the usual customer ID stuff, then said she was going to send a signal to "hit the box." She told me to check the picture, but I hadn't completed the guided installation process yet. She put me on hold to speak to another agent and by the time she came back on, not only was the guided installation finished, but I had all channels on both cards.
> 
> I realize it's not true of everyone, but I have had nothing but good fortune with Comcast here in Nashville.


I'm in Nashville also and activated my cards yesterday as you described.It was the first time the comcast guy on the phone activated a TIVO.

Card 1 activated instantly,card 2 only activated analogs 1-99,so I tried a back up card and it activated all channels.Took 15 minutes for the whole process, .Only info he needed was card ID #'s.Problem now is they want to charge 6.95 for each card,seems like too much to me.


----------



## drcos

OK, my previous post is full of misinformation from Comcast, apparently  

Two techs came out this evening and did not know anything about this 'system' problem with the cards. After they were on the phone with the dispatcher, they found the problem with the 'digital plus' tier was that they had removed my SA box from the account, but not entirely. So they moved all the cards 'up' one outlet, re-hit them, and now I have all my channels back. (I believe someone else also had this problem of an 'empty outlet').

What they also told me was that the phone service folks which we mere mortals can communicate with can only reset the cards based on the serial numbers, while the dispatch (which the techs call) reset the cards based on the MAC address, which is also printed on the card (and displays on the diag screen). I was unable to get the phone number for dispatch, but if this happens again, I believe I will get the number somehow.

Here's what the SA CP screen looks like, now that everything is working:

Auth Status:CP Auth Received
Prog number: (varies)
CCI byte: 0x02 (also varies, but seems to be 02 for all scrambled channels)
ECM count: not zero
EMM count: not zero
Decryption status:OK
PowerKey status:Ready
EID: varies but should NOT be 0xfffffff
MKS period: 1000 seconds (varies?)
KSE count:1

Note that the ECM and EMM count will increase the longer you are on a scrambled channel, but the CP screen is static and does not change (refresh). To see the numbers change, hit CLEAR (to exit) and then go back into the screen.
EID - Entitlement identifier, apparently 0xffffff is an error or non-subscribed channel, or your card thinks you are not subscribed.

We should probably post this info somewhere else for those 'what does this screen look like when it works' questions.


----------



## tils0008

BigDogues said:


> Hi, I just got my S3 today  but Comcast won't be here until next Wednesday  to install the cable-cards. Can I go ahead and set it up and activate my Tivo service without causing any issues for when the installer finally comes? I know I won't get all my channels without the cards but some Tivo, even basic programming, is better than none, right?


You can set it up now without cablecards, but I'm fairly certain you will have to repeat the guided setup once the cards are installed to get all of your channels working.


----------



## jpc112

I used Motor_Head, Maynerd & Jlib installation bullet list found previously in the thread and had no real problems with installation. 

Thank you.

The actual steps for me went something like this....

01. Activate Tivo
02. Run Guided Setup
03. Later that same day Comcast Tech arrives with Motorola cablecards  .
04. He inserts CableCard 1.
05. Wait for MMI Screen
06. Write down info on MMI Screen 
07. Comcast Tech calls Comcast Home Office with MMI info. 
Wait for confirmation from CHO that cablecard has been activated.
08. While waiting for activation I got an error 161-4. I think it simply timed-out.
09. Went back to previous screen and waited for CHO to say it's activated. 
10. CHO tells tech he activated the card. 
11. Test all channels (including regular, HD, and Premium). SUCCESS CC!!!
12. Repeat Steps 04 thru 11 (including step 08).
13. Re-ran Guided Setup.

Everything works great. I followed many of the suggestions found in this thread, i.e..... 

Have the tech bring out more than two cablecards. The first card didn't work.

Ask for the CableCards to be Motorola brand cards. Mine were.

"don't let the tech have the remote. he will just start hitting buttons". Yep my tech wanted the remote too. I handled all the Tivo functions for him.

This was my techs first Tivo/CC installation. He thanked me for getting him through it.

I hope this helps others.


----------



## dswallow

jpc112 said:


> Ask for the CableCards to be Motorola brand cards.


That's really not a choice; either a market uses Scientific Atlanta equipment or Motorola equipment (or some other brand equipment); cable systems aren't mix-n-match, at least within a single head-end.


----------



## jpc112

Ah. I never thought of that.


----------



## ooryl2

I just got my first Comcast bill since getting my cable cards. They don't seem to be charging me a monthly fee for my second card. There is a one-time 1.50 fee for the card, but no monthly fee. Odd, but I'm not complaining


----------



## That Don Guy

tils0008 said:


> BigDogues said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi, I just got my S3 today but Comcast won't be here until next Wednesday to install the cable-cards. Can I go ahead and set it up and activate my Tivo service without causing any issues for when the installer finally comes? I know I won't get all my channels without the cards but some Tivo, even basic programming, is better than none, right?
> 
> 
> 
> You can set it up now without cablecards, but I'm fairly certain you will have to repeat the guided setup once the cards are installed to get all of your channels working.
Click to expand...

That's what I did - it will act like a dual-tuner S2 until the CableCards are installed, after which you have to go through Guided Setup again (although this time it runs faster as it remembers the existing settings).

-- Don


----------



## jlib

jhstn58 said:


> ...In Nashville, we can walk up and pick up the cards, so I got three (just in case), and installed two of them last night. I made the call to Comcast and got an operator who SWORE she had activated cable cards for Tivos S3 before. She didn't ask me for any info other than the usual customer ID stuff, then said she was going to send a signal to "hit the box." She told me to check the picture, but I hadn't completed the guided installation process yet...


It is nice that Nashville is progressive enough to allow self-installs. It is odd they did not collect any pairing information at time of activation. In N. California they used to that and then realized they really wanted to have that information for encryption purposes and had to get it all after the fact. Not pretty.

In case anyone else is wondering you do not need to do the guided setup as part of the cable card install process. It is probably even a good way to really annoy a tech if one is there. You can check channels from the cable card install menu. Then do the tedious guided setup after everything checks out.


----------



## bbock727

dswallow said:


> I'd say an incompatible encryption method is getting used on the channels... something the Scientific Atlanta receivers can deal with but CableCARD devices can't.
> 
> I'll PM you the name and phone number of a person at Comcast who likely can help. I notice the same thing here, so I suppose I could call, but it's YES, so I really don't care. Better it be someone who cares who calls, plus it'll give you a contact for future use when this happens.


If you called we'd greatly appreciate it. The response I am getting from Comcast about the YESHD network is that its a problem w/ my TV and not their service. They believe that since they havnt gotten many calls about it, that its just isolated incidents.


----------



## actionj

I am in Salt Lake City and just got an S3. The tech forgot to bring out the cablecards (of course) and so I stopped by the local office and picked them up. I got them setup and activated and all channels show up except I have the spanish language package as well mainly for ESPN Deportes and Gol TV. The Spanish language channels are in the guide and I get audio, but no video. Has anyone else run into this??


----------



## sfhub

dswallow said:


> That's really not a choice; either a market uses Scientific Atlanta equipment or Motorola equipment (or some other brand equipment); cable systems aren't mix-n-match, at least within a single head-end.


I know the person you were responding to thought there was a choice regarding Motorola or SA, which there normally isn't, however...

Someone posted earlier that their area had Motorola-labeled cards and Comcast-labeled cards. Presumably they are both from Motorola but the Comcast ones are newer and might have updated firmware or might be M-cards. I'm guessing the Comcast ones are in preparation for the July cutoff. The unsubstantiated claim, from the installer who spoke to the person who posted, was that the Comcast cards don't work in S3s and to make sure to request the Motorola cards.


----------



## k2exoman

I finally purchased on S3 during the father's day promo via Amazon.

It arrived promptly. 

Naturally, Comcast doesn't let you self install and couldn't schedule an appt. for several days.

1st attempt was Saturday, June 23rd. Comcast dispatch told the contractor (TBU Comm.) that customer (me) needed 2 cable CORDS, not CARDS.... Contractor shows up with two 6ft coax cables, despite the fact that the work order says cable CARDS and series 3 hi def tivo. WTF! Contractor has no cable CARDS with them and cannot come back until tomorrow.

2nd attempt was Sunday, June 24th. Contractor shows up with two cable cards. First one presents an MMI screen and he authorizes it over the phone... seems okay. 2nd card presents failure MMI message. "CableCARD 2 not functioning properly." Contractor only has two cards with him. We try it in slot one. No dice. He calls comcast and they authorize serial number with no host id... Still doesn't work. Contractor tells me to bring bad card to comcast tomorrow and leaves.

I call comcast monday.. they say to hang on to bad card until tech can come. They cannot give me a new card in person. A tech must install it. Okay, when is your next available appt? 

3rd attempt will be Friday evening. Also have noticed 1st card not functioning properly. We are not recieving anything above local PBSHD station, which we pay for. Subsequent phone calls lead to new tech bring more cards on friday. Multiple hits did not resolve issue.

Heres hoping for success on friday night.

I am going to complain and see if I can get a month credit or something..

Bonus rant: Tech was actually impressed by home system setup and asked if i had been a cable installer. I have an S3, an Amp, DVD, flat screen and some speakers... a retarded monkey could have figured out the color coded connections. An installer marveling at your home theater does not exactly instill confidence as he starts to play with you $600 device.


----------



## danfi

I too finally broke down and bought an S3 with the Fathers Day rebate promotion. 

Mine arrived on Friday the 22nd and I picked up my cablecards from Comcast and was able to self install with minimal hassles. The first tech on the phone missed a few key steps but the second tech had a sheet that gave her explicit instructions on pairing the CC's with a Series 3. The first card activated easily for the second tech. It took two cards for slot 2 but by last night I had both tuners working wonderfully. Overall my Cablecard installation experience was pretty good and Comcast was very easy to work with.

Now that I bought it I can't believe I waited so long. The picture quality is amazing on the Series3.


----------



## dswallow

I really would encourage people to update their profile with their city and state of residence because there's some of us around who have contacts at certain cable companies who would be able to pass along that info privately when it's appropriate, but without knowing where someone experiencing trouble lives to determine if the person is within the service area that the contact is responsible for, that can't be done.


----------



## Dan Murphy

I have my fingers crossed for tomorrow, two S3's getting Cable Cards from Comcast. With all I have read here, could make for an interesting day. I called today to confirm what was needed and what they were going into. North suburban Chicago here.


----------



## Scooterzp

I have Comcast coming to me in North Middletown NJ this Saturday for Cable Card installs on my Series 3. Wish me luck.


----------



## kmatsu

I'm in San Jose, CA, and have Comcast cable. 

After reading all of these messages, I wasn't sure what to expect when the Comcast cable guy (he was a contractor for Comcast) came to install my 2 cablecards for the Tivo Series 3. 

Well, he came yesterday at 1:30 p.m. and was out by 1:40! The first card was activated without a hitch, and the second card took a second "hit" to get it going (it just took a while for the TiVo to recognize it). But it all went well; all my channels came in perfectly (I have no premium channels). I was very pleased! The cable guy seemed to know what he was doing. (I had my trusty 7-page TiVo Support cablecard instructions out, ready to use, but never had to refer to it at all.) He stuck both cards in at once, but had the cards activated one at a time. 

As for costs...it was $16 for the service call, no charge for the 1st cablecard, $1.50/mo for the second card. I received a DCT-700 digital cable box (so I can continue to use OnDemand, which is included with my "Digital Preferred" cable service) for no charge per month. TiVo service, only $6.95/month (multi-service discount). 

I'm a happy camper.


----------



## JTYoung1

If you live in Jacksonville, FL and have a Series 3 beware. I've been trying to get an additional outlet fee removed from my bill for a few months now. I had it resolved in December, but they added it back on in April when they contacted me to get my cable card information so they could do a "upgrade."

I was speaking to a supervisor on the "resolutions team" whatever that is today and I was informed that the additional outlet fee of $6.95 I am being charged is incorrect and I should be getting charged $15.95 for the second cable card and $1.50 for the first cable card on my account. I pointed out that their price list that was effective on 2/1/07 (the only one that I have received to date) and their website had information that stated differently. She kept saying that the information she was giving me was posted on their website but when I asked where she said she could not get to it and couldn't tell me where it was. At that point I became rather upset and became more insistent, without cussing or insulting her, that her information was incorrect since I had no copy of it and could not access it. (Cable franchise agreement stuff regarding pricing). At one point she said that I had new cable cards that were provided to Comcast by TiVo which they received in February, I told her that was impossible since I've had my cards since October of last year. Then I think she tried to say it was an upgrade but she never came out and said that and seemed like she was just trying to make something up to convince me that she was right. We argued back and forth for a while and I eventually just became frustrated and hung up on her.

So if you live in Jacksonville, FL watch your bill because you may be in for a nasty surprise. If you are considering a Series 3 in Jacksonville, don't get one yet. It is a great piece of equipment but Comcast will screw you and milk you for money every chance they get.


----------



## That Don Guy

My S3 with the two CableCARDs has been working fine since the second card was installed two weeks ago. Nothing to worry about, right?

Guess what? I had my Motorola HD-DVR box picked up by the techs who installed my first CableCARD (the second one they had was bad, and they had no others), but according to Comcast, I still have the box - and the $11.95/month charge that goes with it.
To make things worse, the techs that picked up my box didn't give me a copy of the work order, so I have nothing in print that says I wanted the box picked up. I suppose they could always try sending hits to the box to confirm that I no longer have it hooked up, but I don't want to have to pay however many hundreds of dollars it is for a "lost box" that isn't "lost."

-- Don


----------



## Dan Murphy

Dan Murphy said:


> I have my fingers crossed for tomorrow, two S3's getting Cable Cards from Comcast. With all I have read here, could make for an interesting day. I called today to confirm what was needed and what they were going into. North suburban Chicago here.


Seven hours yesterday. Two techs, one all day, one for about three hours. They had blue CC's and green CC's, none worked. They had red CC's, those worked. The three hour guy did not want to listen to the one card at a time instructions, his plan did not work.

Both are up and running, but it sure was a ling day.


----------



## 1283

Dan Murphy said:


> The three hour guy did not want to listen to the one card at a time instructions, his plan did not work.


My installer inserted both cards at the same time, and both cards worked the first time.


----------



## drcos

When they insert both cards at the same time, they've done studies, you know. And 60 percent of the time, it works every time. (I couldn't resist).


----------



## bicker

Always, always, always get a receipt when you return a STB to the cable company. Customers have an obligation to take reasonable steps to protect themselves.


----------



## 1283

drcos said:


> When they insert both cards at the same time, they've done studies, you know. And 60 percent of the time, it works every time. (I couldn't resist).


You couldn't resist what? My installer had actually gone through many S3 CableCard installations (back in November), so my experience was not unique. Most of the installation problems are caused by bad cards and/or inexperienced people at the headend. *If/when* there is a problem, it is easier to debug when only one card is installed at a time.


----------



## CharlesH

bicker said:


> Always, always, always get a receipt when you return a STB to the cable company. Customers have an obligation to take reasonable steps to protect themselves.


I had the same situation. Contractor comes out, and fusses for a couple of hours trying to get the cards properly authorized, and in the process, they neglect to give me a receipt for the Comcast HD box which I asked for them to take away, and I neglected to ask for a receipt(*MY* bad). And sure enough, the HD box remained on my Comcast account. Fortunately, I was able to convince a CSR that their contractor had it, and it was removed from my account (why would I keep an HD set-top box when I was getting CableCards?). When a real Comcast tech came out recently to get the pairing working, I could see on the equipment list for my account that he had that it was correct. But I was really worried for a while about being on the hook for an $800 box.


----------



## drcos

c3 said:


> You couldn't resist what?


Anchorman. Sex Panther (60% of the time, it works every time). It was a joke.

I would have to agree, though, it is easier to diagnose problems if they do one at a time.


----------



## Jedi4141

Comcast in Chicago just scored a flawless victory. We had a cable card install for yesterday between 1-5 pm. Tech showed up at 2:00 with 5 cards and installed the first 2 cards with no trouble and walked out the door just before 3:00. He had done a few S3 before and some single cable card installs and had some difficulties with each one. He mentioned it really depends on who he gets on the line for the authorization.

The install charges were $23.99 x 2 = $46. A little steep but he was on time, knowledgeable and was out within the hour. Let me say the Series 3 is worth every penny after dealing with the Comcast DVR for only 2 months. Thank goodness for the Father's Day rebate/Costco deal.


----------



## DocNo

I took advantage of the Costco/Fathers Day Rebate deal. My S3 arrived two Friday's ago - and then I went out of town for a week. I'm still out of town for another week, but decided to go ahead and call up Comcast to schedule for when I will be back in town next week.

I was all set to call in Friday, then I saw an article in USA Today talking about the mandatory switch to Cable Card on Sunday - so I figured, what the heck - I'll wait to Monday and see what happens.

I'll tell you what happened - I got a deal (if it works as explained to me over the phone).

I signed up for Comcast Triple Play for $130 a month - includes digital cable (with HD), phone and Internet.

1st cable card is free.

2nd cable card is $3.50 a month.

Woot! The rep assured me HD is assigned to the cable cards - her exact words were "it looks like we treat cable cards as a we do our boxes now". Sweet!

So, Tuesday the 10th I'll find out if it really is true. If it is, that's a heck of a deal compared to some of the other rates I have seen mentioned in this thread (and what I was quoted previously - up to $18 per cable card per month).


----------



## jlib

DocNo said:


> ... I got a deal (if it works as explained to me over the phone).


It is no doubt true but sometimes they don't emphasize the "fine print" part over the phone. The deal is usually for a certain term after which it reverts back to regular rates after you are hooked on all the goodies. A deal nevertheless. Comcast Internet has been trouble free for me.


----------



## bicker

'cept I was quoted prices like that absent any package deal. Those are the regular prices for CableCards in these parts.


----------



## k2exoman

k2exoman said:


> I finally purchased on S3 during the father's day promo via Amazon.
> 
> It arrived promptly.
> 
> Naturally, Comcast doesn't let you self install and couldn't schedule an appt. for several days.
> 
> 1st attempt was Saturday, June 23rd. Comcast dispatch told the contractor (TBU Comm.) that customer (me) needed 2 cable CORDS, not CARDS.... Contractor shows up with two 6ft coax cables, despite the fact that the work order says cable CARDS and series 3 hi def tivo. WTF! Contractor has no cable CARDS with them and cannot come back until tomorrow.
> 
> 2nd attempt was Sunday, June 24th. Contractor shows up with two cable cards. First one presents an MMI screen and he authorizes it over the phone... seems okay. 2nd card presents failure MMI message. "CableCARD 2 not functioning properly." Contractor only has two cards with him. We try it in slot one. No dice. He calls comcast and they authorize serial number with no host id... Still doesn't work. Contractor tells me to bring bad card to comcast tomorrow and leaves.
> 
> I call comcast monday.. they say to hang on to bad card until tech can come. They cannot give me a new card in person. A tech must install it. Okay, when is your next available appt?
> 
> 3rd attempt will be Friday evening. Also have noticed 1st card not functioning properly. We are not recieving anything above local PBSHD station, which we pay for. Subsequent phone calls lead to new tech bring more cards on friday. Multiple hits did not resolve issue.
> 
> Heres hoping for success on friday night.
> 
> I am going to complain and see if I can get a month credit or something..
> 
> Bonus rant: Tech was actually impressed by home system setup and asked if i had been a cable installer. I have an S3, an Amp, DVD, flat screen and some speakers... a retarded monkey could have figured out the color coded connections. An installer marveling at your home theater does not exactly instill confidence as he starts to play with you $600 device.


Follow up on 3rd attempt. Tech is scheduled to show on Friday from 4-6pm. I take time off from work to be home. Tech never shows. Tech left a voicemail on girlfriends phone saying that since it was a 'same day' call (which is was not, however Comcast only notified him in the morning) that he was unable to pickup cablecards and would not be coming by.

Girlfriend wants to cancel cable. I called and immediately requested a supervisor and said we wanted a credit for the month for all the services we had not been receiving and new cable cards. Soonest possible visit date is Thursday. If this does not work out, we will probably switch to DirecTV or Dish...


----------



## DocNo

jlib said:


> It is no doubt true but sometimes they don't emphasize the "fine print" part over the phone. The deal is usually for a certain term after which it reverts back to regular rates after you are hooked on all the goodies.


Well, I went ahead and signed up for two years - and I am guaranteed that price for two years. Hopefully at the end of two years, FIOS will be in my neighborhood and then I can see who has the better deal.


----------



## oldnacl

I spoke to a Comcast rep on Saturday when I lost CC service on my TiVo. We got into a conversation regarding the new FCC ruling and she indicated that there would be a new, additional "Service Fee" attached to CCs in the next billing or soon thereafter. She wouldn't give out any more information. I suspect it will be a bridge to bring the charge for CC equipped TVs and TiVos up to the level they were getting when we needed a STB to receive the programing we now get through the CC.


----------



## jlib

k2exoman said:


> ...Girlfriend wants to cancel cable. I called and immediately requested a supervisor and said we wanted a credit for the month for all the services we had not been receiving and new cable cards. Soonest possible visit date is Thursday. If this does not work out, we will probably switch to DirecTV or Dish...


Don't so that. Mine took 3 weeks, too. Just go with the flow. You might want to request an escalation to a Comcast tech, though. That is what finally worked for me. Contractors only get $4 for each cable card beyond the service call so will not troubleshoot.


----------



## smeggy

Happy to report a (relatively) problem free S3 cable card installation.

I thought I would be in trouble when the installer started looking at the back of my television for the cable card sockets, despite me saying "it's in the Tivo", twice, clearly. He hadn't installed a Tivo before.

Gave him the installer sheet, which he ignored and put both cards in at once.

He repeated the numbers across to the people on the phone wrongly, but they caught it quickly.

Everything is up and running, and I love it!


----------



## sfhub

oldnacl said:


> I spoke to a Comcast rep on Saturday when I lost CC service on my TiVo. We got into a conversation regarding the new FCC ruling and she indicated that there would be a new, additional "Service Fee" attached to CCs in the next billing or soon thereafter. She wouldn't give out any more information. I suspect it will be a bridge to bring the charge for CC equipped TVs and TiVos up to the level they were getting when we needed a STB to receive the programing we now get through the CC.


As long as they charge the same "Service Fee" to their own CC-equiped boxes then someone can argue that it is fair (as in everyone is being penalized fairly).

If they pull the ole our additional outlet fee bundles in the service fee for the same price as before, but bare CC's need this additional service fee, then that is the same as saying they raised the price on bare CCs to make them a less competitive option.


----------



## oldnacl

sfhub said:


> As long as they charge the same "Service Fee" to their own CC-equiped boxes then someone can argue that it is fair (as in everyone is being penalized fairly).
> 
> If they pull the ole our additional outlet fee bundles in the service fee for the same price as before, but bare CC's need this additional service fee, then that is the same as saying they raised the price on bare CCs to make them a less competitive option.


I have a service tech coming tomorrow and I'll see if I can pry any info from him/her. My suspicion though, from the earlier conversation, is this is going to be a CC only "service charge" to bring it in line with what they are geting in monthly fees for the STBs. Let's hope I'm wrong, because if that's what they do, my S3 TiVo is going back to Costco (assuming I'm still in the return period) and I'll either eat the prepaid 3 year service contract or buy an analog TiVo and switch the service to it.


----------



## DocNo

I just signed up for triple play today, and there was no discussion about any service charges for cable card mentioned. And I confirmed the monthly amount twice.

I'm also locked into my $129 + $3.50 a month for two years - not a bad deal since I'm reasonably sure it will take Verizon that long to offer me some true choice in my area.


----------



## marjl21

I just bought a series 3 and called comcast (Memphis) to setup a cable card install. The CSR tried to tell me that I would need their HD box to access all of the HD channels. She said I would only get some of them with the cable cards, although I could never get her to tell me exactly which channels. She kept saying something like "which ever channels broadcast a show in HD, that is the channels that you would get in HD." Duh! So is this just a ploy or do I really have to pay the extra $8 a month to rent their unit to get all of the HD channels?


----------



## bicker

Figure that if a CSR isn't a field tech on disability, and doesn't have an HDTV at home, they may not actually know the technical details. While it would make sense for them to know about the services they're selling, there isn't quite enough money in being a CSR to foster such competence on a consistent basis.


----------



## oldnacl

oldnacl said:


> I spoke to a Comcast rep on Saturday when I lost CC service on my TiVo. We got into a conversation regarding the new FCC ruling and she indicated that there would be a new, additional "Service Fee" attached to CCs in the next billing or soon thereafter. She wouldn't give out any more information. I suspect it will be a bridge to bring the charge for CC equipped TVs and TiVos up to the level they were getting when we needed a STB to receive the programing we now get through the CC.


I got my comcast bill yesterday and the service fee mentioned above has gone into effect here in S FL. My rented hardware includes just the S3 cable cards and I formerly paid a total of $5.50 per month for them including a spurious "extra outlet fee". The new price structure, in addition to increasing my digital package monthly cost by $5.50 charges me $17.90 for the two cable cards - almost exactly what they charged before for 2 dual tuner DVR STBs. So essentially, they just removed any incentive for a customer to use a CC over a STB, at, I assume, a considerably higher profit to them (CC cost per unit vs STB cost per unit).
I'm checking the Costco return policy on my S3 and I guess I'll look for a dual tuner series 2 to apply the rest of my prepaid TiVo 3 year subscription.


----------



## sfhub

oldnacl said:


> I got my comcast bill yesterday and the service fee mentioned above has gone into effect here in S FL. My rented hardware includes just the S3 cable cards and I formerly paid a total of $5.50 per month for them including a spurious "extra outlet fee". The new price structure, in addition to increasing my digital package monthly cost by $5.50 charges me $17.90 for the two cable cards - almost exactly what they charged before for 2 dual tuner DVR STBs. So essentially, they just removed any incentive for a customer to use a CC over a STB, at, I assume, a considerably higher profit to them (CC cost per unit vs STB cost per unit).
> I'm checking the Costco return policy on my S3 and I guess I'll look for a dual tuner series 2 to apply the rest of my prepaid TiVo 3 year subscription.


Could you give the specific breakdown of the charges? It might help others. Thanks.


----------



## drcos

Comcast web site said:


> There is no charge for the first CableCARD that you use...If you have a multi-card device on the same outlet (i.e. TiVo Series 3...), you will be charged an additional regulated fee of up to $1.91 for the second CableCARD.


I am curious to see these fees are regulated by whom?

oldnacl, are you sure you're not talking about those HD cable cards?


----------



## bicker

MSOs needs to provide reports of the fees they charge for CableCards to the FCC, and the FCC ensures that the average is within a certain range. Note that that means that MSOs are explicitly and deliberately granted the flexibility to vary rates from place to place.


----------



## Jedi4141

To *drcos*, I do not believe there is an "HD cable card" there are only cable cards and they are all able to produce HD channels.


----------



## oldnacl

drcos said:


> I am curious to see these fees are regulated by whom?
> 
> oldnacl, are you sure you're not talking about those HD cable cards?


I don't know anything about an "HD" cable card. These are the standard 1 way cards, receiving analog and digital, including HD, that I've been using in my Sony TV for a couple years and recently in the S3. This is the second Comcast price increase in the past few months, first, immediately after Comcast replaced Adelphia, cable service prices went up about 15 - 20% and now these increases, around 10% for the basic service plus the additional "service charge" never seen before, tacked on to the CCs, were the latest, effective July 1 2007.
Under Adelphia, it cost $5.00 extra for basic HD programming (ESPN, Discovery, HDNet, InHD1 & 2 and local HD stations). That separate charge went away when Comcast made the initial price increase, including a subset (removed InHD2 and HDNet from the offering) of the Adelphia provided HD channels with the digital packages. To be fair, Comcast added an HD golf channel and recently MoJo. Perhaps that's supposed to warrant the latest 10% increase in the subscription charge on my bill. 
They break down the "service charge" to $6.95 per CC, plus the $2.00 CC rent, hence the TiVo is now costing me $17.90 per month (which, coincidentally, is the rate for renting 2 STBs, give or take a buck) plus, of course, the TiVo subscription.


----------



## tailspin1

San Francisco Bay Area

Just got off the phone with Comcast(their 800 number) and was told they now have a new HDTV set-top box, with 2 CableCard slots in the unit...

I'm going to my local Comcast office tomorrow to find out...


----------



## drcos

"HD" cable cards - I know there is no such thing (hence the ). When the first tech came out for my first S3, the girl he was talking to on the phone said he probably should have brought out "HD" cable cards, because the 'regular' cards would not get HD 

You know 60% of the time, a cable card install works every time.


----------



## sfhub

tailspin1 said:


> San Francisco Bay Area
> 
> Just got off the phone with Comcast(their 800 number) and was told they now have a new HDTV set-top box, with 2 CableCard slots in the unit...
> 
> I'm going to my local Comcast office tomorrow to find out...


It is doubtful they have an HDTV set top box with 2 CableCARD slots. They went specifically with M-stream cards for the lower cost so why add a 2nd slot? The M-stream card can handle multiple streams already.

The units they have been testing are the Motorola DCH series. You can see on Motorola website all the models that ecompasses.


----------



## ScottE22

I'm late to this party - it's been a little over a year since we left DTV for Comcast and have been dealing with their sub-par DVR. Just this Tuesday, it cannibalized EVERYTHING we'd recorded. Imagine my surprise when I sat down to catch up on the last 4 episodes of Traveler and the DVR listing was blank and said "0% full."

Customer care said, "Yeah - I guess it's broken. You can bring it in and we'll replace it, or we can send a tech out to replace it (in a week) for $20."

So I pulled our other DVR out of the basement - I'd been thinking of giving it back anyway since we rarely use the basement home theater for TV watching - and put that one in the living room and returned the junkie one.

So last night, I was re-visiting TiVo as my wife and I were both saying how sad it was that we had to abandon such a good thing to get HD DVR capability (at a reasonable cost). But I guess in the last year or so, the Series 3 has become _almost_ affordable if you pounce at just the right time.

When I returned the broken box today to Comcast (Northern Colorado), I asked the lady at the desk about CableCards. She said that _each one_ would cost the same as having a digital/HD box. I think that's like $10/card / month based on what I can glean from the cryptic itemization on my most recent bill...

My HD/DVR is $12 and that would go back. But my bill is showing my ONE additional digital (non-HD) box is $10.

Based on what I'm seeing in this thread, this sounds WAY out of whack. But I'm sensing that there is no clearly stated pricing for CableCards. Has anyone gotten a definitive answer on this, or is it a case of every office for themselves?


----------



## TostitoBandito

oldnacl said:


> I don't know anything about an "HD" cable card. These are the standard 1 way cards, receiving analog and digital, including HD, that I've been using in my Sony TV for a couple years and recently in the S3. This is the second Comcast price increase in the past few months, first, immediately after Comcast replaced Adelphia, cable service prices went up about 15 - 20% and now these increases, around 10% for the basic service plus the additional "service charge" never seen before, tacked on to the CCs, were the latest, effective July 1 2007.
> Under Adelphia, it cost $5.00 extra for basic HD programming (ESPN, Discovery, HDNet, InHD1 & 2 and local HD stations). That separate charge went away when Comcast made the initial price increase, including a subset (removed InHD2 and HDNet from the offering) of the Adelphia provided HD channels with the digital packages. To be fair, Comcast added an HD golf channel and recently MoJo. Perhaps that's supposed to warrant the latest 10% increase in the subscription charge on my bill.
> They break down the "service charge" to $6.95 per CC, plus the $2.00 CC rent, hence the TiVo is now costing me $17.90 per month (which, coincidentally, is the rate for renting 2 STBs, give or take a buck) plus, of course, the TiVo subscription.


You need to work your way up the comcast food chain because that is not only BS, but probably illegal. You are being charged extra outlet fees and whatnot for services which you do not receive. At maximum, you should pay a modest (like $2.00 max, or free in my case) fee per cablecard. No other outlet or HD fees unless you are using their hardware or actually are using more than one plug in the wall. If that fails, get in touch with the FCC.


----------



## ScottE22

I'm running into the same nonsense as I am in the initial stages of researching making the switch from the Com-craptic DVR back to a Series 3. See my post on page 96 of the thread for the gory details.

This is SO frustrating! How hard is it to standardize the pricing? Why is it a crapshoot that depends on who you speak to and what kind of mood they're in?


----------



## JTYoung1

I spoke to the local manager of the resolutions team here in Jacksonville on Monday and I appear to have everything resolved now. I had to swap out my cards on Tuesday due to them getting damaged (along with my TiVo which Best Buy swapped out instead of sending it out for repairs) from a lighting strike on Sunday. But hopefully swapping out the cards will not mess up the bill again. She told me that I was not going to be charged the extra outlet fee but only the $1.50 for the second cable card.
If for some reason my bill is still messed up I have her direct number and the number to reach her team instead of having to go through the regular customer service channels.


----------



## oldnacl

TostitoBandito said:


> You need to work your way up the comcast food chain because that is not only BS, but probably illegal. You are being charged extra outlet fees and whatnot for services which you do not receive. At maximum, you should pay a modest (like $2.00 max, or free in my case) fee per cablecard. No other outlet or HD fees unless you are using their hardware or actually are using more than one plug in the wall. If that fails, get in touch with the FCC.


My Tivo hasn't worked properly since Comcast changed their rate structure July 1. So I made a telephone call where the tech responded that nothing could be done without a service call, and I took Tuesday off work (previous attempts to solve CC problems have never been successful on a weekend). 2 techs (dum and dummer) came and finally got to the CC diagnosis screen after I showed them how, then called in and got a hit to the cards which brought digital service back. Wednesday I again had no digital service and the phone tech tried to schedule another visit. I refused, but this morning I relented and called Comcast from work. I got what seemed to be a knowledgable person who said she hit the cards. When I got home, some of the digital channels worked and, in the final throes, I called and scheduled another tech visit for Saturday. I also called Costco and learned I can return the Tivo for a refund. The question now, is what do I do with a $300 pre-paid service contract with Tivo if I return the S3? Perhaps eat the $300 and say "lesson learned" and Comcast wins?


----------



## sfhub

oldnacl said:


> The question now, is what do I do with a $300 pre-paid service contract with Tivo if I return the S3? Perhaps eat the $300 and say "lesson learned" and Comcast wins?


If you are within 30 days of activation, call TiVo right away and cancel. You'll get your money back.

Otherwise, you can alway swap a different model TiVo onto the plan.


----------



## oldnacl

sfhub said:


> If you are within 30 days of activation, call TiVo right away and cancel. You'll get your money back.
> 
> Otherwise, you can alway swap a different model TiVo onto the plan.


Unfortunately, I'm beyond the 30 days and adding a non-HD TiVo to my collection of lifetime ReplayTVs and a couple Panasonic Showstoppers isn't much of a benefit. I guess it's time to bail on this and subscribe to Netflix.


----------



## drcos

ScottE22 said:


> But I'm sensing that there is no clearly stated pricing for CableCards. Has anyone gotten a definitive answer on this, or is it a case of every office for themselves?


See my post #2873, I quoted directly from their site, or read it from their site directly. But the disclaimer shows that YMMV, as it can vary from office to office. You should get one card for free, and the second card in each S3 for a small fee ("up to $1.91").

*oldnacl*, see my previous post #2831 ...I suspect something similar has happened with your account/card authorization. Apparently this is a semi-anal thing they're doing at the head ends (to keep operators from providing family/friends with free cable?), where your account has 'slots' and the equipment needs to be in the right 'slots' for it to work right. Don't give up on the S3, the PQ borders on 'stunning' once everything is working!

Funny/ironic that these problems did not seem to happen with the leased STBs and DVRs, just with the Cable Cards... 

Let's also thank Comcast for removing NFL Network from the 'standard' digital tier. I'll pay the $5/month when I get NFL-HD all the time, no sooner.

Also, let me apologize for the previous sarcasm, as others are in a hurry when perusing this thread, and skip over the  's.


----------



## oldnacl

drcos said:


> See my post #2873, I quoted directly from their site, or read it from their site directly. But the disclaimer shows that YMMV, as it can vary from office to office. You should get one card for free, and the second card in each S3 for a small fee ("up to $1.91").
> 
> *oldnacl*, see my previous post #2831 ...I suspect something similar has happened with your account/card authorization. Apparently this is a semi-anal thing they're doing at the head ends (to keep operators from providing family/friends with free cable?), where your account has 'slots' and the equipment needs to be in the right 'slots' for it to work right. Don't give up on the S3, the PQ borders on 'stunning' once everything is working!
> 
> Funny/ironic that these problems did not seem to happen with the leased STBs and DVRs, just with the Cable Cards... .


I appreciate the link - printed it and will show it to the techs (or perhaps just suggest the possibility) when they arrive on Saturday (when they will likely say there's nothing they can do because the CC people are not available on weekends). I DID have other devices on the connection that now supports the TiVo - a CC in the TV itself and a SA8300HD DVR. Pulled them all and replaced with the TiVo - but - didn't have any problem losing channels until the July 1 Price "adjustment".
I wonder if I could buy an analog Tivo, switch my subscription and sell it with the remainder of my subscription to recover some of my investmet - or is the subscription locked to my name? Some mornings you just don't feel like getting out of your box and going out to bite the chain link fence.


----------



## sfhub

Since the $299 is not returnable while you have time to return to Costco, I would suggest pushing the issue with Comcast. I think it is totally unfair what they are doing to you. You might try calling your local TV station's consumer watch and trying to have them help resolve it for you. I just don't see how they can justify charging you the same price when you buy your own equipment vs renting theirs.

Worse case you can do as you suggested.


----------



## McCarron

Finally got my bill for my S3 install. Let the fun ensue!

- I was originally quoted $23.99 for installation of two cards, I was charged $71.97 and they subtracted $20 for the installer being late, REALLY late.

- I was also quoted no monthly fees, tricky Comcast worked in a $6/mo "Digital Access Fee."

After ten minutes and two different Comcast reps, I have $60 adjusted off of my bill. The rep said the "digital access fee" was for a box I didn't have. Who wants to bet my Tivo has lost connection once I get home??


----------



## ScottE22

Wow. After reading (most of) this thread, I'm thinking I should put up with the suck-fest that is the Comcast DVR for a while longer until this gets a little more - um - consistent(?)...


----------



## azitnay

If you're talking about installation troubles, it's pretty clear that the problems mentioned on this thread are the vocal minority. Well over half of CableCARD installs go off without a hitch, and a decent chunk of the rest encounter only minor problems.

If you're talking about pricing, I'm not sure we're going to see consistency any time soon.

Drew


----------



## ScottE22

Point well taken. It would probably be a no-brainer for us (we _really, really_ miss TiVo!) if the price of the unit came down a bit more.

I was thinking about how to rationalize the purchase and came up with: "It's only around $600! That means if we drop the $13/month DVR charge we're paying now, it would pay for itself in - um - well - 47 months!"

I think it's one of those things that if/when we decide we want it, we just need to chalk it up as a one-time expense to get TiVo back!


----------



## oldnacl

ScottE22 said:


> Point well taken. It would probably be a no-brainer for us (we _really, really_ miss TiVo!) if the price of the unit came down a bit more.
> 
> I was thinking about how to rationalize the purchase and came up with: "It's only around $600! That means if we drop the $13/month DVR charge we're paying now, it would pay for itself in - um - well - 47 months!"
> 
> I think it's one of those things that if/when we decide we want it, we just need to chalk it up as a one-time expense to get TiVo back!


That was pretty much my rationalization when I bought the TiVo. I figured the saving (based upon paying the then current CC charges of $2.75 a month each vs the $9.95 STB rental and the $5.00 DVR service fee) would pretty much pay for the TiVo over the very long haul and even if it didn't, the TiVo user friendliness vs the SA8300HD POS would compensate. Now, with the "improved price structure", I'm paying $17.90 / month for the cable cards which puts it close to, if not over, what I was paying to use their equipment - and I have a $600.00 investment and an additional $8.88 monthly program fee from Tivo.
What this has done is put me off TV as a hobby, since I have to fight tooth and nail just to get the darn CCs working. I still have to reconcile my need for an internet provider, but once I figure out something for that Comcast have ALL their service back.


----------



## drcos

ScottE22 said:


> Wow. After reading (most of) this thread, I'm thinking I should put up with the suck-fest that is the Comcast DVR for a while longer until this gets a little more - um - consistent(?)...


I might wait for another rebate (or sale), but I would go through it again. The picture quality on the S3 is at least an order of magnitude BEYOND the Comcast/SA HD boxes. Seriously. I snagged 'Dragonheart' off of UHD last month, and the picture is quite honestly *stunning.* And several other recordings I have also (to me) demonstrate this improvement, which I note 'Batman Begins' as I had recorded it also on the SA, and the picture is more defined and incredibly better detailed. Also, SD is as good if not slightly better.

Yes, it's worth it.


----------



## oldnacl

oldnacl said:


> That was pretty much my rationalization when I bought the TiVo. I figured the saving (based upon paying the then current CC charges of $2.75 a month each vs the $9.95 STB rental and the $5.00 DVR service fee) would pretty much pay for the TiVo over the very long haul and even if it didn't, the TiVo user friendliness vs the SA8300HD POS would compensate. Now, with the "improved price structure", I'm paying $17.90 / month for the cable cards which puts it close to, if not over, what I was paying to use their equipment - and I have a $600.00 investment and an additional $8.88 monthly program fee from Tivo.
> What this has done is put me off TV as a hobby, since I have to fight tooth and nail just to get the darn CCs working. I still have to reconcile my need for an internet provider, but once I figure out something for that Comcast have ALL their service back.


Final disposition. I spoke at length with a CSR at Comcast today. This rep was familiar with the TiVo and seemed competent. He explained that there is no way Comcast will drop the charges for one of the CCs and still provide HD service even though he agreed, personally, that the charge was double what it should be. So on Monday the TiVo goes back to Costco and the CCs go back to Comcast and I return home with either a HD STB or a SA 8300HD DVR at $12.80 a month less than I was paying for CCs, service fees and the TiVo subscription cost. And I have $638.00 back in my bank account. Comcast, for one, certainly has us by the short hairs. Now, since I have 33 months of prepaid TiVo service, is there a "best" place to find a new or used TiVo series 2? I won't be eligible for the TiVo rebates going on as I'll be just switching my existing service. Is there a thread on the forum for buying and selling or can one post a thread saying they are looking for a used TiVo without bending forum rules?


----------



## dswallow

oldnacl said:


> Final disposition. I spoke at length with a CSR at Comcast today. This rep was familiar with the TiVo and seemed competent. He explained that there is no way Comcast will drop the charges for one of the CCs and still provide HD service even though he agreed, personally, that the charge was double what it should be.


I would suggest you send a letter to the corporate offices before wasting your time returning something that you otherwise would like to keep. They're the only ones competent enough to be able to deal with a problem like you're experiencing.


----------



## myosh_tino

After reading the tail end of this thread about Comcast raising CableCard rates, I decided to check to see if I was affected. It turns out that what used to cost $1.50 for the additional CableCard is now $1.79 effective June 1st. That's a 19% increase but not nearly as bad as what *oldnacl *was told by Comcast CSRs (there is something seriously wrong when they want to charge over $17 for 2 CableCards).


----------



## ScottE22

Thanks for the great info. Food for thought, for sure.


----------



## RobOnLI

Hi all,
Just wanted to report that I walked into the Comcast store on Aurora (99) and 94th Street in Seattle. I asked for three cable cards and got three cable cards. There was no charge to get the cards and I was also told there is zero monthly recurring charge as well! We'll see what happens when I get my bill.

I haven't called to activate the cards yet - I plan on doing that tomorrow.

Maybe there will at least be one happy customer who can succuessfully pick up, install and activate these cards without needing a technician to come out or shell out any money.

-RM


----------



## oldnacl

myosh_tino said:


> After reading the tail end of this thread about Comcast raising CableCard rates, I decided to check to see if I was affected. It turns out that what used to cost $1.50 for the additional CableCard is now $1.79 effective June 1st. That's a 19% increase but not nearly as bad as what *oldnacl *was told by Comcast CSRs (there is something seriously wrong when they want to charge over $17 for 2 CableCards).


Just to clarify, the $17.90 total monthly charge for 2 CCs breaks down to $2 each for the cards and $6.95 "HD Service" for each card. That's right off my bill. My neighbor, using a SA8300HD DVR with HD service is charged $13.95 monthly, period (again off the current bill). The CSR merely confirmed the charges were correct for both cable cards and for the SA STB and (I've read this on other Cable company threads) said that while the doubling up of charges may not "seem" fair, they cannot provide HD service to each card without charging the double fee due to the manner in which the billing/authorization works. I believe one or two folks may have persevered and got their rates changed, but at this point, especially with all the trouble getting the darn cards to work properly after their rate change and re-authorizations, taking 2 days off work to be home for the cable guy to call the office to hit the cards, it's no longer worth the effort. Too bad that today is the first day the things have worked right in over a week!


----------



## RobOnLI

RobOnLI said:


> Hi all,
> Just wanted to report that I walked into the Comcast store on Aurora (99) and 94th Street in Seattle. I asked for three cable cards and got three cable cards. There was no charge to get the cards and I was also told there is zero monthly recurring charge as well! We'll see what happens when I get my bill.
> 
> I haven't called to activate the cards yet - I plan on doing that tomorrow.
> 
> Maybe there will at least be one happy customer who can succuessfully pick up, install and activate these cards without needing a technician to come out or shell out any money.
> 
> -RM


I love quoting myself  J/K.

Just thought I'd provide an update. Spent one hour exactly on the phone with the first agent who took the info from both cards and activated them. CableCard 1 (CC1) was receiving channel info but no picture - I had nothing but a gray screen. CableCard 2 (CC2) worked from the get-go.

Luckily, I was smart enough (thanks to info on this thread) to pick up three cable cards when I went to Comcast yesterday.

I plugged in the third card and the first agent said it wouldn't work because the Host ID was the same. She basically told me to reboot the Tivo and call back when it was done because she had already spent an hour with me.

I did as asked and called back. I had the third CableCard in the Tivo when it rebooted. The agent also said something was wrong because the Host ID was tied to a different card. She said she'd have to send a tech out but then decided to try removing the Host ID from their system first. She then re-entered it with the different Data number and she was able to remotely reset the card. I still wasn't getting any channel data - until about 2 minutes later. She was ready to send out a tech again - but magically my channel info started to appear and then a channel picture did as well :-D Just to confirm I was looking at CC1 and not the already-working CC2, I went back to CC2 to confirm it still worked. Viola!

All in all, about 10 minutes in the store to get the cards and 1hr15mins on the phone to the agents to get them working.

My HD TV arrives tomorrow so I will try the HD channels -- though I am receiving them on my analog TV with no problem.

Good luck to you all.

-RM
PS - both agents knew I was connecting to a Tivo and both had no problems with it. The reason I was on the phone with the first agent so long is because it was her first time configuring CableCards. She flat out asked if it was a Tivo or TV.


----------



## k2exoman

k2exoman said:


> Follow up on 3rd attempt. Tech is scheduled to show on Friday from 4-6pm. I take time off from work to be home. Tech never shows. Tech left a voicemail on girlfriends phone saying that since it was a 'same day' call (which is was not, however Comcast only notified him in the morning) that he was unable to pickup cablecards and would not be coming by.
> 
> Girlfriend wants to cancel cable. I called and immediately requested a supervisor and said we wanted a credit for the month for all the services we had not been receiving and new cable cards. Soonest possible visit date is Thursday. If this does not work out, we will probably switch to DirecTV or Dish...


Follow up on 4th attempt. Tech pulled a tech #3 and called and said he had no equipment, etc... etc... I sort of lost it on him but calmly explained the situation and how unacceptable it was. He spoke with his manager and allotted 6 cards for his morning route.

5th attempt. After 3+ hours, two cable cards are now working and we are finally able to tune in to all the stuff we pay for, eg. HD channels and everything over channel 100.

HOWEVER, neither card under the host ID screen says it is authorized. Occasionally when surfing the MMI screen pops up. We ARE able to tune all channels. Do i need to have them 'hit' the card again???! I just don't want them to screw something up again or alter our channels since they are finally 'working.'

tia

-steve


----------



## oldnacl

k2exoman said:


> Follow up on 4th attempt. Tech pulled a tech #3 and called and said he had no equipment, etc... etc... I sort of lost it on him but calmly explained the situation and how unacceptable it was. He spoke with his manager and allotted 6 cards for his morning route.
> 
> 5th attempt. After 3+ hours, two cable cards are now working and we are finally able to tune in to all the stuff we pay for, eg. HD channels and everything over channel 100.
> 
> HOWEVER, neither card under the host ID screen says it is authorized. Occasionally when surfing the MMI screen pops up. We ARE able to tune all channels. Do i need to have them 'hit' the card again???! I just don't want them to screw something up again or alter our channels since they are finally 'working.'
> 
> tia
> 
> -steve


You're suffering what I did after Comcast changed their rate plan and (apparently) deauthorized installed CCs. I took a couple days off work for multiple service calls and finally got them working when a knowledgable woman at the telephone help line pinged the cards between service calls. Now, with cards working, I'm getting freezes, pixelation and audio drop outs.
I found a series 2 on eBay and if it ever gets shipped, the S3 goes back to Costco. It was fun while it lasted.

Last Straw.
I took the CCs to the local Comcrap office this morning to get the cable box they say in their price sheet is included with the "package" I subscribe to. Woman at the desk said (and gave me a printout) that there is another price change (added since the July 1 price increase - dropped the "package price") and my cable bill will increase an additional $6.90. That, aded to the earlier change, increased my monthly bill from $54 to $84 for exactly the same service. I cancelled my entire account! Now I need to find an internet provider.


----------



## SLCMike

Ten months ago in this same thread I detailed the fairly painless experience of getting my S3 working with cable cards from Comcast:

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=4372961&&#post4372961

Unfortunately about two weeks ago our pay channels (HBO, etc.) ceased working on the S3. No problem I thought... My previous CC experience was fairly positive! While the issue is now officially fixed as of today, the unfortunate fact is I endured two weeks of CSR's and technicians who clearly had no idea WTF they were doing. I won't bore you with all of the details as there are plenty in this thread that mirror my own... But suffice it to say that any positive Comcast CC experiences are purely "luck of the draw."

I have probably spent a minimum of 3 hours on the phone with Comcast, 8 hours waiting for technicians to arrive and 2 hours getting replacement cards from the local office. Almost everyone I dealt with was reasonably polite, but that's not worth much when your problems aren't being solved. I have to say that had all this happened when I was first getting the S3 set up, I might have seriously considered returning it. Unless there's some pending solution to the incompetent CC support at the various cable companies -- TiVo faces a really rough road to wider adoption IMO.

On the flip side, I am happy to report that our S3 has performed flawlessly for the last 10 months -- much like our S2 which is still powering on after nearly 5 years.


----------



## That Don Guy

When we last left our story, our mild-mannered S3 owner was trying to get Comcast to realize that one of their techs had taken his Comcast DVR **as requested** and they should stop charging for it...

Guess what? Finally, I reached somebody who decided I was right after all, and has credited me the DVR box charge made on my current (July-August) bill.

Oh, and a couple of other things:

First, there is also a credit for the "HDTV Additional Service". At first, I thought that maybe somebody misunderstood me and had turned off my other HDTV service (in addition to my TiVo S3, I have a Comcast (non-DVR) HDTV cable box in another room). However, when I got home, I discovered that both the S3 and the Comcast box still get all of my HD channels. Maybe I got lucky and they got rid of the charge because the non-DVR box is now the "primary" box, although I was under the impression that I had to pay extra for HDTV anyway. Hopefully, they don't decide that "since he's not paying for HDTV, don't send him the HD channels". (Then again, if that does happen, that's nothing a phone call shouldn't be able to fix.)

Second, apparently whoever has my old DVR box is into late-night porn, as my "recent charges" now include "Blazin' Brazilians", "Russian Teen Obsession", and "Devinn Lane Exposed" - all airing starting between 11:45 PM and 12:55 AM on late Wednesday night. (The billing operator says the charges will be removed, but I hesitate to see what's going to be on the bill tomorrow...)

-- Don


----------



## 1283

That Don Guy said:


> First, there is also a credit for the "HDTV Additional Service". At first, I thought that maybe somebody misunderstood me and had turned off my other HDTV service (in addition to my TiVo S3, I have a Comcast (non-DVR) HDTV cable box in another room).


That should really be an equipment rental charge, not a programming service charge, although some Comcast offices insist on charging that fee for CableCards. In your case, you should have one "HDTV fee" for the HD set top box.


----------



## DocNo

Well, I'm still without cablecards 

A very nice tech showed up on Tuesday - without cable cards  He did hook up my phone. It was a relatively painless process. He wasn't able to explain to me why he didn't have the cable cards - sigh.

Then about a half an hour after he left, my Internet died. It took two phone calls and the rest of the day, but in the end I ended up unhooking my existing cable modem and just used the one in the phone router.

So the phone guy said he would reschedule for Wednesday from 5PM - 8 PM for me. Except no-one showed 

So I called, and rescheduled again for Friday night 5 PM - 8 PM. I get a call from the tech confirming the appointment, only to find she didn't have cable cards because the ticket wasn't entered correctly in the computer, and it was after 5 and she wouldn't be able to get any that night 

Now keep in mind, each time I talked with someone at Comcast, I had them enter in to the notes on my account that 1) I needed two cable cards 2) they were for a Series three Tivo 3) to please bring some spares.

I'm going out of town for a week - I guess I'll pick it up when I get back. :down: So far Comcast is coming off as very incompetent - I know, what a surprise 

Grr.....


----------



## oldnacl

oldnacl said:


> I took the CCs to the local Comcrap office this morning to get the cable box they say in their price sheet is included with the "package" I subscribe to. Woman at the desk said (and gave me a printout) that there is another price change (added since the July 1 price increase - dropped the "package price") and my cable bill will increase an additional $6.90. That, aded to the earlier change, increased my monthly bill from $54 to $84 for exactly the same service. I cancelled my entire account! Now I need to find an internet provider.


End of story (at least I think so). Installed a DSL modem I got from AT&T yesterday. After a couple rebates it will be 1/3 the cost per month for the first year and 2/3 of what Comcast was charging for Cable internet (I owned the modem) subsequently. I cannot see any difference in page loading speed from cable - I'm on the 1.5mbps plan - one above the bottom in price. I went back to Comcast on Friday and ordered just the cheapest digital package with a HD DVR (SA8300HD, like I had before but with their new remote) and the invoice price is $2 less than my neighbor is paying for the same service. Go figure. The S3 went back to Costco and my eBay purchased TiVo Series 2 dual tuner should arrive on Tuesday. I think I'm in fat city with a working HD DVR, the ability to copy a show to DVD from the DVR and simultaneously watch something else (a MAJOR shortfall IMHO of the S3 design) and a TiVo for the stuff I usually watch on SD, like news, Daily Show etc. And I'm $40 a month ahead! Of course, I'll miss the S3.
It's been nice chatting in this group. Thanks to everyone for their help and comments. See ya in the Series 2 forums.


----------



## cokray

Comcast is incompetent! Not a big newsflash, I know. I'm having difficulties with my Series 3 cable cards of a nature that I've not seen described elsewhere in this thread. 

Here's the summary: starting a month or so ago, I lost my ability to tune premium channels on my Tivo. But wait -- don't stop reading there! I knew this might happen, and from the warning sent by Tivo and from what I learned reading this board I knew it was the copy protection/host ID issue. I called Comcast, the phone person knew nothing, so they dispatched a tech. The tech actually knew about the issue, and was able to fix one of the two CCs. However, he did something to the other one that not only didn't fix the premiums, but disabled all channels on that CC above like 30. He said it was a bad CC but didn't have a replacement. A new tech came out a few days later with a replacement, but after activating it, it did the same thing as the old one, only tuning up to channel 30.

Since then Comcast has become worthless. They keep saying they don't know what's wrong or how to fix it. They keep trying to blame the Tivo. I find it hard to believe that the Tivo would have anything to do with this, somehow they screwed up my account or something on their end. Does anybody out there have any ideas what might have caused this? It seems I have to help Comcast fix things, otherwise they never will. I'm in San Francisco, if that helps anyone's diagnosis...

Many thanks!

-Chad


----------



## bicker

TiVo's technical support should be willing to work with cable companies to support their mutual customers. I'd aim your efforts in that direction.


----------



## jrm01

cokray said:


> Comcast is incompetent! Not a big newsflash, I know. I'm having difficulties with my Series 3 cable cards of a nature that I've not seen described elsewhere in this thread.
> 
> Here's the summary: starting a month or so ago, I lost my ability to tune premium channels on my Tivo. But wait -- don't stop reading there! I knew this might happen, and from the warning sent by Tivo and from what I learned reading this board I knew it was the copy protection/host ID issue. I called Comcast, the phone person knew nothing, so they dispatched a tech. The tech actually knew about the issue, and was able to fix one of the two CCs. However, he did something to the other one that not only didn't fix the premiums, but disabled all channels on that CC above like 30. He said it was a bad CC but didn't have a replacement. A new tech came out a few days later with a replacement, but after activating it, it did the same thing as the old one, only tuning up to channel 30.
> 
> Since then Comcast has become worthless. They keep saying they don't know what's wrong or how to fix it. They keep trying to blame the Tivo. I find it hard to believe that the Tivo would have anything to do with this, somehow they screwed up my account or something on their end. Does anybody out there have any ideas what might have caused this? It seems I have to help Comcast fix things, otherwise they never will. I'm in San Francisco, if that helps anyone's diagnosis...
> 
> Many thanks!
> 
> -Chad


I had similar problems when I first had Comcast install my cards for S3. The only way I could prove to them that it wasn't the cc, nor the Tivo was by convincing the on-site tech to get one of their DVR's from his truck (he happened to have one with him) and hook it up to the TV. He did, and it had the same missing channels. He then reinstalled the cc's and argued with his telephone support until they finally authorized the account proerly.


----------



## JPShinn

Here's a new one. All of a sudden, I've lost some of my basic cable channels. That is, I do great on HiDef channels and most of my other "premium" and "extended" channels, but I've lost Channels 2, 4, 5, 7 and 9 (Fox, KRON, CBS, ABC and PBS here in the Bay Area). Comcast says it's a Tivo problem. Any takers with thoughts?

Thx.
John


----------



## cgould

JPShinn said:


> Here's a new one. All of a sudden, I've lost some of my basic cable channels. That is, I do great on HiDef channels and most of my other "premium" and "extended" channels, but I've lost Channels 2, 4, 5, 7 and 9 (Fox, KRON, CBS, ABC and PBS here in the Bay Area). Comcast says it's a Tivo problem. Any takers with thoughts?
> 
> Thx.
> John


lol! No way for Tivo to "lose" analog channels.
More like they screwed up the cablecard mappings for analog to digital simulcast, and/or messed up your account's access to those digital versions. Comcast is messed up.
You can tune the missing channels and check out the diagnostics or CC conditional access pages etc and verify it says "QAM*" rather than analog for the channels, etc..
or pop the cablecards and retune the analog manually to prove it..


----------



## sfhub

Not getting premiums (your first problem that they fixed) is probably the copy protection/pairing issue that you were aware of. The likely permutation here is the system knew which tier, expanded basic, digital cable, etc. you were supposed to get, but the cards weren't paired properly.

Your new problem with no channels above 30 sounds like an account authorization problem for the card in question, meaning the system doesn't know you are supposed to get expanded basic, digital cable, etc. on that card.


----------



## patysc

I have a problem that is two fold. First, right after the cable guy left I realized cable card 2 is not working. When I go to test the channels on it I get nothing so I figure I can call about that and hopefully they can get it fixed. The second thing may be related to the cable card but I can't figure it out. I went into the channel settings and checked off all the channels I receive and I get those channels, but the tivo doesn't have any information on the programming for the channels - it just says To Be Announced. I manually set up a call for a download and still nothing. Has anyone had this problem?


----------



## drcos

patysc said:


> ...tivo doesn't have any information on the programming for the channels - it just says To Be Announced.


If this is the first time you have done the Guided Setup with those channels, they will show 'To Be Announced' until the TiVo finishes indexing the guide information. Even if you force a download, the TiVo still has to index the information it receives, which can take a while depending on how many channels you have.


----------



## chelsel

Fairly smooth install but overall disappointed in virtually no cost savings. Charges are:

Cable Card 1: $0.00
Cable Card 2: $2.00
HD Service Cable Card 1: $6.95
HD Service Cable Card 2: $6.95
Digital Service (Channels above 100): $19.95
Basic Service: "free" included in rent

I was previously using a Scientific Atlanta 8300HD. Based on my calculations it will take 12.5 years to recoup the cost of the Tivo. Too bad the Tivo is unlikely to last that long :-(

Anybody else have better luck with Comcast in Boca/Delray?

Cliff.


----------



## drcos

Well here in SWFL on my second month, I have a 41.70 "ADd'l Digital Eqp with ON DEMAND Comcast HDTV Service" charge. I have called this evening to question it and was first told that it was for a digital outlet. After some discussion, I was put on hold and then told:
1. There is an additional charge for "HD-enabled" cable cards. I pointed out there was no such thing.
2. There is an additional charge for the digital channels (above 100). I said, yes there is, it's already on the bill as 'Digital Preferred.'
3. Well, it's like a box fee, even though you don't have a box. We then mutually decided that had to be b.s., as it even sounded illegal (at least hinky) to the rep.
I pointed out that I had previously discussed the cable card fees with another rep, back in June, and that the first card in each box was free and the second was $1.50. There is in fact a $1.50 "Add'l Cable Card" charge on the bill.

Then I was told they would have to 'research' and call me back, but the charge would certainly not be that much. I called later and found out that they were still looking into it.


----------



## eberhard

My experience. Atlanta, Comcast, July 2007

I am actually starting this adventure of getting my cable cards installed in Atlanta.
WOW after reading this thread, I really do not expect much positive things happening

Here we go.

Called 1-800 COMCAST, got through the computer, their phone was ringing ... Disconnected.

OK
Again

This time I got a person.
Very nice CSR. I told her I need a specialist who has done TIVO Installations before and I need him to bring more than 2 cards. Her answer was that all her people are specialized and know what they are doing.
Then we made a date. 3 weeks later??!!. They did not have any earlier appointments available. Great! Finished the call.

To check if the CSR has entered the right information I thought Id better call back and make sure they understood that I need 2 cards....

They actually had 2 cards on file. So far so good.
$18.25 extra charge monthly. Because of the HD channels

Now we wait.

The day was finally here. Appointment was scheduled between 11am and 2pm. The guy showed up at 2:30pm after I had to call Comcast to ask were he was. 
Anyway he was here.

I asked if he had ever installed a Tivo. 
No Of course not!
Did he bring 2 cards? 
No. Why would you need 2 cards? He asked.

Fortunately he had a second one in the car.

I told him that a lot of cards fail or are already programmed for other users. He just grinned and said he never heard that before. 
I gave him 2 descriptions what to do. The sheet that came with the Tivo and a printout from this forum with exact instructions. He looked at me funny why I would give him that and briefly looked it over and put the first card into slot 2. 
*I had bolded the section with :START WITH SLOT 1*
So I read the instructions to him. I wanted this to work. He called his contact at Comcast and they seemed to know nothing. I heard him say at least 20 times: "...because a Tivo has 2 cards...".
After a long back and forth we got the first card working. They refused to send a hit to the first card before they have the data for the second. After some fight they did send the hit.

The second card was broken. Did not work at all and did not even give us a host number. I mentioned a brief I told you so. He should have brought more that 2 cards as I requested on the phone. He said he only gets a certain amount of cards in the morning and can not pick up additional cards during the day otherwise he would come back later. He had to come back the next day.

Fortunately my boss let me work from home again so I could be there. And again he was an hour late and the whole drama with his contact started again. This time the card activated quite quickly but only for the lower basic channels. No digital or HD channels. They obviously set the second card on basic subscription. They seem to argue with every installation. No wonder it takes 3 weeks to get an appointment. After a lot of back and forth again we got the card working on all channels.

Everything that was mentioned in this threat before is still happening with Comcast. They do not care, obviously. The guy was nice and all but I would rather have obnoxious and knowledgeable than nice and clueless.


----------



## drcos

Meanwhile, the battle with Comcast over billing (overbilling?) continues...
Talked with a gentleman yesterday to cancel a truck roll, discussed the billing problems (41.90 for 'additional digital equipment'), and he 'fixed' the bill.
This morning, two cards did not get 'digital preferred.' Talked to another gentleman, who said the 'fixed' bill is incorrect. He did however, fix the cards. So now I am going into the local office tomorrow, armed with the current price list, the printouts from their own web site on cablecard pricing, and my bill to fix this once and for all. This is the latest bs from Comcast:

Their pricing list and website indicate that once I pay for programming, the second cable card on the first outlet is $1.91 maximum ($1.50 here). The additional digital outlet charge is $6.95 which includes the first cablecard in the second Tivo. The second cable card in the second Tivo is the other $1.50.

Their current 'logic' as it was explained to me today, was that since I didn't have a box, I had to pay the same price as if I had their DVR box, and three additional devices (cable cards). So they say that I am in fact paying what 'I think I should be paying' except that it is broken out separately...The fees are just listed differently from their pricing list.

Now the worry is that even if I get them to straighten out the bill as per their *own* price list, that will screw up the cards and when I call to get the cards straightened out, they will re-screw the bill.

FIOS cannot get here soon enough.


----------



## TerpBE

drcos, see this post for contact info for someone in corporate who is aware of the "additional outlet" issue, and knows how to fix it:

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=5056271#post5056271

She should be able to get the billing issue straightened out for you.


----------



## drcos

TerpBE, I will try that if I have to (is she corporate?), I did not go into the office today, but will tomorrow, armed with my official price list and Comcast website printouts...
How much will I be charged for Cable Cards? 
and
Comcast's Cable Card policy...
To be continued...


----------



## toddc

drcos said:


> TerpBE, I will try that if I have to, I did not go into the office today, but will tomorrow, armed with my official price list and Comcast website printouts...
> How much will I be charged for Cable Cards?
> and
> Comcast's Cable Card policy...
> To be continued...


YMMV .... the prices are different in different markets



From Comcast page said:


> _Disclaimer: Regulated Prices quoted above may not apply in all markets. Please call 1-800-COMCAST to learn more about Regulated Prices for your area. _


----------



## drcos

toddc said:


> YMMV .... the prices are different in different markets


Yes but not $40/month different (even from CSR to CSR)!!
And the second link (first cable card on each outlet is free) is corporate, not regional.

I have been unsuccesfully searching out the actual 'regulated' maximum pricing they can gouge...er charge us.


----------



## Gerhard

My experience with ComCast was that everytime you spoke with someone you got a different story.

You're probably better off going to one of their retail locations with the printouts and giving them a hard time there.

In general, Comcast, at least around here, has a huge dislike for cablecards and wants to do as little as possible to support them. Several of the Comcast employees that I spoke with were outright hostile toward having to support them, and it seemed like management was actually trying to create that air of hostility. The flip side was that CSRs at Comcast had basically no training in how to support Cable Cards, and this did not seem like an accident.

Go there in person, and take the printouts with you.

I think I was paying 5.99 and 2.99 for two cards respectively...

Gerhard

PS Comcasts hostility and the fact the it was a huge effort to deal with them caused me to move to Verizon FIOS TV.


----------



## TerpBE

drcos said:


> TerpBE, I will try that if I have to (is she corporate?), I did not go into the office today, but will tomorrow, armed with my official price list and Comcast website printouts...
> How much will I be charged for Cable Cards?
> and
> Comcast's Cable Card policy...
> To be continued...


Yeah, she's corporate. She knows what she's doing. I first heard from her after I emailed the FCC (and CC:ed several Comcast VPs  ) about being overcharged by Comcast.

She said if anybody else had similar problems they could contact her.


----------



## srcohen

Premium Channel Woes! 
Had my Comcast visit yesterday. Tech brought only 2 cards. We followed instructions (card 1, then card 2). But after each "hit" only got basic channels. He explained it "takes time" for card to download all channel information. But he gave me his number and said to call in an hour if no change. Called in an hour and he got a second "hit" sent. Both cards now showed digital channels but only one card displayed premium (HBO) channels. Second tech came next morning and replaced card 2. Still no premium channels. Called TIVO - who said it is a Comcast issue. 

Has anyone had experience where premium channels not displayed for only one card?


----------



## DonRoeber

Does anyone know if Comcast offers the Multi-Stream cablecard in the Philadelphia area? I just ordered the new tivo hd, and need to call them up to get a cablecard or two, and to take back their DVR.


----------



## oldnacl

After being charged $17.90 monthly for my single S3 (in addition to digital subscription fees) I returned it for a refund and took the SA8300HD from Comcast for (I think it is - my brain is dead from all the price changes by Comcast) $11.95 monthly. Now that the new TiVo HD is out and it takes an M card, I wonder what the posture of Comcast here in S FL will be. If I can get a working CC (M or 2 singles) for less than $10 a month, I'd be inclined to go back to TiVo, especially since I have 2.5 years of prepaid service going to waste.
Has anyone in S FL (DelRay/Boca) actually got the cable card charges reconciled to less than the $17.90 I was being ripped off for? (I had just the S3 Tivo - no Comcast cable boxes or other CCs)

I just got off the phone (1-800-comcast) and the rep told me the cable cards for a tivo will cost $14.45 each. Her answer to my price quote from the web page is that the website prices have not been updated. That's a total of $28.90, up another $11.00 from when I canceled a couple weeks ago! And up $23.40 from a month ago. Incidentaly, though I was as pleasant as I could be the rep's attitude became decidedly "frosty" when I said I was interested in adding a TiVo to my cable services

drcos and chelsel - have you reconciled anything with Comcast and or have you seen this new price I was quoted?


----------



## sfhub

oldnacl said:


> I just got off the phone (1-800-comcast) and the rep told me the cable cards for a tivo will cost $14.45 each. Her answer to my price quote from the web page is that the website prices have not been updated. That's a total of $28.90, up another $11.00 from when I canceled a couple weeks ago! And up $23.40 from a month ago. Incidentaly, though I was as pleasant as I could be the rep's attitude became decidedly "frosty" when I said I was interested in adding a TiVo to my cable services
> 
> drcos and chelsel - have you reconciled anything with Comcast and or have you seen this new price I was quoted?


Maybe you should call TiVo and see if they have the new CableCARD support group (referenced in some of the TiVo HD posts) setup yet. You can tell them that you are having trouble with installation. The cable company wants to charge you over twice as much for the CableCARDs as they do for their own PVR (which BTW after July 1st are also supposed to use CableCARDs)


----------



## pjd6896

I'm a Houston Comcast customer (they just tookover for TWC) with and had both cable cards working great a few weeks back after a few setup issues. However, now there are some problems with some of the HD channels. One hardly comes in at all and others have pixel looking distortions periodically and the sounds cuts in and out. Not all the HD channels are affected and some times it's worse than others. The same problems occur on both tuners at the same time. I called Comcast last night and a tech is coming out Sat. I was wondering if anyone else has had similar problems so I can discuss it with the tech when he comes.


----------



## kido

i had digital cable and cablecards installed last may. everything was working fine, except we kept getting a $5.99 "Digital Access Fee" along with the regular cost of our package. tempting fate, i called yesterday and found out that they had set up my account with 2 cablecards, but not for a S3 TiVo. the csr said he would take care of it and then promptly deleted one of the cards from my account causing one of the CC to stop working. calling back, i got another CSR who seemed to think the $5.99 charge was correct, but when i politely referred her to the comcast FAQ on cablecard pricing that explicitly states how S3s should be handled, she apologized and eventually found the correct code for my setup. so, supposedly, i have a credit for the months in which we paid the "Digital Access Fee" and i should be charged only $1.50 per month for the additional card. we'll see when next months bill rolls around.

i will say everyone at comcast has tried to be very helpful, but they obviously just don't deal with cablecards and S3s very often. the FAQ on cablecards is your best weapon and taking a firm but gentle approach with them seemed to work best for me. at least once things are entered correctly the cablecards work beautifully.


----------



## aindik

Comcast customer in Philadelphia here, thinking about getting a TiVoHD. I have a question about fees.

Right now, I have a regular digital box feeding a Series 2 TiVo in the bedroom, a regular digital box feeding a Series 2 TiVo in the living room, and a Motorola 3416 DVR, also in the living room. I am paying $11.95 for the DVR and $8.90 for an "additional outlet," on top of the base fee for the digital package with HBO.

If I buy the TiVoHD and replace both boxes in the living room with two cable cards, will I still have to pay the "additional outlet" fee, even though I'll only have a single Comcast box?


----------



## DocNo

Anyone got a link to the cable card install walkthrough? 

I thought I printed it out, now I can't find it (nevermind it's three weeks later due to Comcast - grrr...)

Now it appears to be missing from the top of the forum...

Ack!


----------



## dswallow

aindik said:


> Comcast customer in Philadelphia here, thinking about getting a TiVoHD. I have a question about fees.
> 
> Right now, I have a regular digital box feeding a Series 2 TiVo in the bedroom, a regular digital box feeding a Series 2 TiVo in the living room, and a Motorola 3416 DVR, also in the living room. I am paying $11.95 for the DVR and $8.90 for an "additional outlet," on top of the base fee for the digital package with HBO.
> 
> If I buy the TiVoHD and replace both boxes in the living room with two cable cards, will I still have to pay the "additional outlet" fee, even though I'll only have a single Comcast box?


You get one outlet with your programming package.

For each outlet (both the included "first outlet" and each additional outlet you pay for) you can have one free CableCARD. An additional CableCARD for each outlet is $1.50/month.

So you'll have one cable box and two TiVO HD units, each with CableCARDs. That's three outlets total. You'll pay 2 additional outlet fees and, unless multistream CableCARDs are available in your market, will pay 2 $1.50 additional CableCARD fees for each TiVo HD unit.

If the Comcast box you're keeping is an HD DVR you'll also be paying the fee for that.


----------



## TerpBE

aindik said:


> Comcast customer in Philadelphia here, thinking about getting a TiVoHD. I have a question about fees.
> 
> Right now, I have a regular digital box feeding a Series 2 TiVo in the bedroom, a regular digital box feeding a Series 2 TiVo in the living room, and a Motorola 3416 DVR, also in the living room. I am paying $11.95 for the DVR and $8.90 for an "additional outlet," on top of the base fee for the digital package with HBO.
> 
> If I buy the TiVoHD and replace both boxes in the living room with two cable cards, will I still have to pay the "additional outlet" fee, even though I'll only have a single Comcast box?


Each "box" counts as an outlet, whether it is a cable box or a CableCard device (Tivo). So if you have one cablebox and one TivoHD, the additional charges will be:

$0.00 first outlet (cable box)
$8.90 additional outlet
$0.00 first Tivo Cablecard
$1.50 second Tivo CableCard

(double that if you have two TivoHDs)

Based on history, Comcast may try charging you TWO additional outlet charges for each TivoHD. This is wrong, and you will have to argue with them to have the second one removed.


----------



## aindik

dswallow said:


> You get one outlet with your programming package.
> 
> For each outlet (both the included "first outlet" and each additional outlet you pay for) you can have one free CableCARD. An additional CableCARD for each outlet is $1.50/month.
> 
> So you'll have one cable box and two TiVO HD units, each with CableCARDs. That's three outlets total. You'll pay 2 additional outlet fees and, unless multistream CableCARDs are available in your market, will pay 2 $1.50 additional CableCARD fees for each TiVo HD unit.
> 
> If the Comcast box you're keeping is an HD DVR you'll also be paying the fee for that.


I would only have one TiVoHD unit, not two. I'm replacing two boxes (a DVR and a standard box) with a single TiVoHD housing two Cablecards. In the living room - single TiVoHD unit with two cable cards. In the bedroom - standard digital box feeding Series 2 TiVo.

It sucks that the TiVoHD counts as an "outlet." I thought that was a box rental fee, not a content mirroring fee. I was using the disappearance of the "additional outlet" fee to justify the purchase of the TiVoHD.


----------



## TerpBE

srcohen said:


> Has anyone had experience where premium channels not displayed for only one card?


Not premium channels (HBO, Cinemax, etc.), but all the "Cable Plus" channels (ESPNHD, Flix, etc.) were a problem for me. It is an issue with the info not being entered correctly on the cable company's end. So the "hit" they send doesn't include all of the features that it should.


----------



## DocNo

OK, at least I now know why the cards won't authorize - their systems are down  

But at least I physically have the cards! Woot! 

And he gave me their internal dispatch number in case the system doesn't come up before 5 and all the normal contact center folks go home. So hopefully sometime tonight I'll have two activated cable cards 

EDIT: SIGH.... now they are wanting to switch the cards out. Friday night will be the next attempt. The saga continues....


----------



## marjl21

Oh the joy of Comcast... Moved into a new apartment on 14th, had already purchased Series 3, and wanted service activated and cable cards installed that day. Tech shows up without cable cards. He says that he is a contractor tech and that they are not allowed to do the cable card installs. Then why in the heck did comcast send him when my order explicitly stated cable card install?!?!?!? I spent the next two hours plus on hold/trying to get dispatch to find someone to bring me cable cards. Finally give in and decide to call again the next day. 

On the 15th, CSR tells me that I need to just go pick up cable cards at my local office, because it could take over a week to get a new tech out. Go to the office on the 16th, and none of the workers even know what a cable card is.... WOW. Call again and set up an appointment... for today, the 25th. Apparently comcast in Memphis has specific cable card techs, and after talking to at least 10 different people, I finally got an appointment with one of them.

Appointment today is from 2-4PM. I had a call from the tech yesterday confirming my appointment for today. 4PM rolls around and I haven't heard anything. I call in to dispatch to check on my guy, and my appointment has been CANCELED!!! WTF??? Was anyone going to notify my that my appointment had been canceled? I was never even able to get a reason why it was canceled. The dispatcher is currently looking for another tech to bring me cable cards. Given their track record, I doubt this happens. Guess I'll be making another appointment for two weeks down the road..........


----------



## drcos

TerpBE said:


> Not premium channels (HBO, Cinemax, etc.), but all the "Cable Plus" channels (ESPNHD, Flix, etc.) were a problem for me. It is an issue with the info not being entered correctly on the cable company's end.


Had that same problem with the 'digital plus' channels, it was a billing/info error.

MEANWHILE...went to my local office today, where we determined (using the handy Comcast price list and printouts from the web pages)...
First outlet, one card no charge, second card $1.50
Second outlet, $13.90 (6.95 for digital outlet, 6.95 for HD), includes one card, second card is $1.50.

The helpful (seriously) rep did not want to screw with the account as it is working and she is 'not that familiar' with the cable cards/billing. She said she would have a knowledgeable rep contact me with questions, etc. The other two reps in the office were also helpful and curious to the situation and agreed that some of the charges I had been told about by various phone reps were 'bogus.'

Also, we discussed the fact that their tech removed my modem late last year and replaced it with a new modem, which they started charging me rental for. She noted on the account that since they removed my (owned) modem, the new modem is now mine.

So, the additional fees for (2) Tivos should be $16.90 total, as opposed to the $30-40 I was paying for two HD-DVR's. We shall see...


----------



## 1283

drcos said:


> Second outlet, $13.90 (6.95 for digital outlet, 6.95 for HD), includes one card, second card is $1.50.


The $6.95 HD fee is also bogus, IMO. That's the cost to rent their HD set top box.


----------



## dswallow

drcos said:


> Had that same problem with the 'digital plus' channels, it was a billing/info error.
> 
> MEANWHILE...went to my local office today, where we determined (using the handy Comcast price list and printouts from the web pages)...
> First outlet, one card no charge, second card $1.50
> Second outlet, $13.90 (6.95 for digital outlet, 6.95 for HD), includes one card, second card is $1.50.
> 
> The helpful (seriously) rep did not want to screw with the account as it is working and she is 'not that familiar' with the cable cards/billing. She said she would have a knowledgeable rep contact me with questions, etc. The other two reps in the office were also helpful and curious to the situation and agreed that some of the charges I had been told about by various phone reps were 'bogus.'
> 
> Also, we discussed the fact that their tech removed my modem late last year and replaced it with a new modem, which they started charging me rental for. She noted on the account that since they removed my (owned) modem, the new modem is now mine.
> 
> So, the additional fees for (2) Tivos should be $16.90 total, as opposed to the $30-40 I was paying for two HD-DVR's. We shall see...


There should be no $6.95 fee for HD... that fee is related to box/equipment rental, not to channel/programming delivery.


----------



## bastion999

I've just ordered the HD Tivo from the local Circuit City, and pick it up tomorrow. Called Comcast to a) return my SA8300 DVR, b) upgrade to Digital Basic from Digital Starter, and c) change the primary outlet from the SA83000 to the HD Tivo, along with 2x cable cards.

Comcast Rep was able to place the order, confirmed Digital Basic at $61.94, first cable card at $0.00 and the second cable card at $1.50. I also have a cable card in my Aquos TV listed as an additional outlet, priced at $5.99 which won't change.

The only bad news is a September 7th install date. The CSR has sent the order to escalation and laughed when I asked her about picking up the cable cards at the local franchise. Said she already looked into it.

So appears I'm at the whim of Comcast doing the install, but we'll see if escalation comes through. After spending the last 18 months with the SA8300, I'm so looking forward to getting back to using my Tivo!

And since I have LT on an old defunct S1, $6.95/mo looks appealing too!

Comcast in North Georgia (previously Adelphia) was able to get my Aquos TV configured with a cable card in one installation, so hopefully the HD Tivo will be as easy.


----------



## dswallow

bastion999 said:


> And since I have LT on an old defunct S1, $6.95/mo looks appealing too!


Defunct? The receiver has to call in at least once every 180 days or it's considered inactive/disposed and not eligible for multi-service discounts on the account until it does.


----------



## drcos

dswallow said:


> There should be no $6.95 fee for HD... that fee is related to box/equipment rental, not to channel/programming delivery.


Aha, I did find that on the price list, finally. It is under "EQUIPMENT" which is why I didn't see it yesterday. When I hear from this supervisor  I will bring this up, although it is looking like I will have to call our friend at corporate. I will give it a couple days.


----------



## bastion999

dswallow said:


> Defunct? The receiver has to call in at least once every 180 days or it's considered inactive/disposed and not eligible for multi-service discounts on the account until it does.


In this case defunct = at a friends' house. Didn't think he was using it anymore, but the unit does show up under my Tivo account and I was offered the multi-service discount. I'll see if it finalizes when I active service tonight.


----------



## jrm01

I see several posts here about Comcast delaying a truck roll until their "cablecard tech specialist" was available. Thought I'd share a recent experience.

I was helping a friend set up his Tivo and Comcast said that their cablecard-trained specialist was booked for two weeks. I told them to send out the next available tech and I would train him for them. They sent a guy two days later and we got it up and running in 45 minutes. He was happy. I was happy.


----------



## giuliano

Tivo HD - 1 TV

Lawrenceville, GA

Was quoted:

$102.25 Digital Premier

$6.95 HDTV

$0.00 cable card

$1.50 additional cable card

$5.99 addl outlet for 2nd card


Installation fees:

$29.25 Install

$18.25 Cable Card Install


Installation date is scheduled for this coming Tuesday, July 31st.


I asked that the service tech bring a few additional cable cards just in case.



Is that "$5.99 additional outlet" fee sound right? I wasn't sure.


----------



## dswallow

giuliano said:


> Tivo HD - 1 TV
> 
> Lawrenceville, GA
> 
> Was quoted:
> 
> $102.25 Digital Premier
> $6.95 HDTV
> $0.00 cable card
> $1.50 additional cable card
> $5.99 addl outlet for 2nd card
> 
> Installation fees:
> 
> $29.25 Install
> $18.25 Cable Card Install
> 
> Installation date is scheduled for this coming Tuesday, July 31st. I asked that the service tech bring a few additional cable cards just in case.
> 
> Is that "$5.95 additional outlet" fee sound right? I wasn't sure.


If you're getting a Comcast receiver, too, that is correct.

If you're ONLY going to have the TiVo HD unit and no Comcast receiver, then there should NOT be a $6.95 HDTV fee, and there should NOT be the $5.99 additional outlet fee. And there should be a CREDIT for about $4.00 or so for the Comcast receiver that'd otherwise be included in the Digital Premier package.


----------



## giuliano

dswallow said:


> If you're getting a Comcast receiver, too, that is correct.
> 
> If you're ONLY going to have the TiVo HD unit and no Comcast receiver, then there should NOT be a $6.95 HDTV fee, and there should NOT be the $5.99 additional outlet fee. And there should be a CREDIT for about $4.00 or so for the Comcast receiver that'd otherwise be included in the Digital Premier package.


I didn't specifically ask for "no receiver", so maybe they included one.

I did mention that I wanted Digital Premier, HDTV, for installation on a S3 Tivo (Tivo HD) with 2 cable cards.

The customer service rep that I spoke to when placing the order wasn't too familiar with Tivo, and it took a few periods of being on hold for her to figure it out.

How should I handle this?

I'm afraid if I call in and get a generic CSR, that it won't help.


----------



## dswallow

giuliano said:


> How should I handle this?
> 
> I'm afraid if I call in and get a generic CSR, that it won't help.


I would try not to confuse things at this point. When the installer arrives, if they try to also give you a Comcast receiver, just tell them you didn't order that and have them take it away. That *should* make your billing straighten itself out once that gets entered in their system, but until you get your first bill you won't know for sure. That'd be the time to deal with it.

If they don't try to install a Comcast receiver, then you'll have to wait till your first bill to see if they do it correctly, and if not then contact a CSR to resolve it.


----------



## jrm01

dswallow said:


> I would try not to confuse things at this point. When the installer arrives, if they try to also give you a Comcast receiver, just tell them you didn't order that and have them take it away. That *should* make your billing straighten itself out once that gets entered in their system, but until you get your first bill you won't know for sure. That'd be the time to deal with it.
> 
> If they don't try to install a Comcast receiver, then you'll have to wait till your first bill to see if they do it correctly, and if not then contact a CSR to resolve it.


Right on with that advice, except it will probably take a call after each of the first two bills since the first one is so convoluted with partial month billings, credits and debits that no one will ever figure it out. You can usually get the install charges corrected after month one, and the monthly charges corrected after month two.


----------



## giuliano

jrm01 said:


> Right on with that advice, except it will probably take a call after each of the first two bills since the first one is so convoluted with partial month billings, credits and debits that no one will ever figure it out. You can usually get the install charges corrected after month one, and the monthly charges corrected after month two.


So which of these install charges is valid for TivoHD only?

$29.25 Install
$18.25 Cable Card Install

I'm presuming that the $29.25 charge is for a Comcast digital box install.


----------



## forbin99

Just got off the phone with two different CSRs here in Richmond, VA and got the exact same story (shocking in itself)

I have comcast basic, so no box, no digital/on demand, no hd. They both said a CableCard is free, and so is a second. I have to pay $23.95 per card for installation, but my monthly rate ($42.50) will not change. Both reps said that would open the local HDs and cable HDs (espns, tnt). I would not be charged for digital cable, I would not be charged for HD. And there are no outlet charges. So if I buy the new Series 3 light, I front load a cost of 300 + 48 for the installation, but save 35$ a month from avoiding digitial + HD + DVR. So it pays for itself in 10 months. I only need a HD and a dvr in one room. I'm happy with basic cable in the other rooms. If this all works out, its the ultimate loophole around the evil comcast.

Is it possible this could actually happen? If so, how would I navigate to the HD stations? In Richmond, the HD channels are around 200 something, so how could my tv go that high? Will Tivo S3 light automatically find those channels or is there trickery involved? I currently have a series 2 on basic cable. Thanks for your help!


----------



## Dan Murphy

Reading this has me lost, as does talking to Comcast.

I recently had two Series 3 Tivos hooked up to two HD TV's, plus two non-HD digital Comcast boxes (actually, they are HD boxes, but not HD TV's; they said they have no more non-HD boxes anymore, so they are waiving the HD box charge).

Should I be paying 3 $5.99 additional outlet monthly charges ($17.97) in addition to the base outlet that comes with the digital package (Preferred $64.48)? I was originally told I would have only one additional $5.99 monthly charge, for the second non-Tivo outlet, and no $5.99 monthly charges for the Tivo outlets. Now I have my bill, they say the story is different.

Hope you could follow that confusion above.


----------



## aindik

Dan Murphy said:


> Reading this has me lost, as does talking to Comcast.
> 
> I recently had two Series 3 Tivos hooked up to two HD TV's, plus two non-HD digital Comcast boxes (actually, they are HD boxes, but not HD TV's; they said they have no more non-HD boxes anymore, so they are waiving the HD box charge).
> 
> Should I be paying 3 $5.99 additional outlet monthly charges ($17.97) in addition to the base outlet that comes with the digital package (Preferred $64.48)? I was originally told I would have only one additional $5.99 monthly charge, for the second non-Tivo outlet, and no $5.99 monthly charges for the Tivo outlets. Now I have my bill, they say the story is different.
> 
> Hope you could follow that confusion above.


I asked the same question above, and also e-mailed Comcast. Unfortunately, the "additional outlet fee" is a program mirroring fee (a la the DirecTV mirroring fee that cable companies used to advertise as the satellite companies screwing the customer), not a box rental fee. So, if you have an outlet in excess of one, you'll pay the fee, whether the outlet is rented to you by Comcast or not.

That stinks, but it's what Comcast has told me.


----------



## dswallow

Dan Murphy said:


> Reading this has me lost, as does talking to Comcast.
> 
> I recently had two Series 3 Tivos hooked up to two HD TV's, plus two non-HD digital Comcast boxes (actually, they are HD boxes, but not HD TV's; they said they have no more non-HD boxes anymore, so they are waiving the HD box charge).
> 
> Should I be paying 3 $5.99 additional outlet monthly charges ($17.97) in addition to the base outlet that comes with the digital package (Preferred $64.48)? I was originally told I would have only one additional $5.99 monthly charge, for the second non-Tivo outlet, and no $5.99 monthly charges for the Tivo outlets. Now I have my bill, they say the story is different.
> 
> Hope you could follow that confusion above.


Basically every receiver that requires authorization for decryption by the cable company is an outlet, be it a Comcast receiver, or a Comcast DVR or a TiVo Series 3 or any other device with a CableCARD.

Each digital package includes one outlet already.

As a TiVo Series 3 receiver might need two CableCARDs, Comcast only charges $1.50 for the second CableCARD. The first CableCARD for that outlet is free.

Since you have 4 receivers requiring authorized decryption devices, you'll pay for 3 additional outlets over and above your included first outlet. And you'll pay 2 x $1.50 for the second CableCARD in each TiVo Series 3. And you will pay any rental fee(s) for the Comcast receivers/DVRs (or will have them explicitly waived if they're part of some deal you got).


----------



## mickeymammoth

I've talked to 2 comcast reps, and I can't get either of them to waive the $7 HD fee even though we don't need one of their cable boxes.

Background: I have an S3, and was able to get them to waive the HD fee last fall. Recently, I forced my mom to get an S3 instead of DirecTivo (SD), and she's done nothing but complain about how much more expensive it is with fewer channels (which is true). She gets most of the HD channels, but a few don't come in, including TNT. I'd like to fix this, but when I call Comcast, they insist on adding the $7 HD fee. I argued it was an equipment fee, but they said, no, it's for the HD box plus HD channels. They insist that they can turn off the HD channels from the head end, and that it's a valid fee for extra channels. (I guess it's a fluke that my mom gets any HD channels, according to them).

So now I can't get TNT without incurring this lame charge! Any advice?


----------



## silypuddy

Anyone from there from the Minneapolis/St. Paul area?

Now that the new THD boxes are out, I'm thinking of moving into the HD world.

But before I even try, I'm wondering how things went with your Comcast install?

How much are they charging for the cable cards, etc.. I know that if I call, I'll probably get six different answers so I would rather get something from a known source..

Thanks


----------



## gamndbndr

In Marietta, GA, last Friday I upgraded to HD and installed 2 cable cards in my S3 box. Already had subscribed to the digital package w/Comcast Motorola receiver connected to an S2. 

We kept the Comcast receiver connected to my Series 2, so the charge to to the HD upgrade and install the 2 cards ended up (directly from my "recent activity" screen:
-- --- FRANCHISE FEES $ 1.25
--- --- EDUCATIONAL LOCAL TAX $ 0.03
--- --- SPECIAL PURPOSE TAX $ 0.03
--- --- STATE TAX $ 0.10
07-21-07 07-21-07 CHANGE OF SERVICE $ 18.25
07-21-07 07-21-07 CABLE CARD 07/20 TO 08/14 $ 1.25
07-21-07 07-21-07 CABLE CARD 07/20 TO 08/14 $ 1.25
Total $ 22.16

When I spoke to the CSR to set up the appointment there was some confusion but I just kept saying "I just need 2 cable cards installed, nothing else" - and the tech came out with 3. One failed, but after the 45 minutes in the house we have enjoyed our HD and no issues.


----------



## DocNo

silypuddy said:


> I know that if I call, I'll probably get six different answers so I would rather get something from a known source..


I'll just point out - if you do land on a rep that seems to be knowledgeable, be sure to get their name and number! At least hear in Northern VA you can request the same rep. It's really helped speed up the process, and I don't have to start over with a new rep every time I call...


----------



## aindik

dswallow said:


> Basically every receiver that requires authorization for decryption by the cable company is an outlet, be it a Comcast receiver, or a Comcast DVR or a TiVo Series 3 or any other device with a CableCARD.
> 
> Each digital package includes one outlet already.
> 
> As a TiVo Series 3 receiver might need two CableCARDs, Comcast only charges $1.50 for the second CableCARD. The first CableCARD for that outlet is free.
> 
> Since you have 4 receivers requiring authorized decryption devices, you'll pay for 3 additional outlets over and above your included first outlet. And you'll pay 2 x $1.50 for the second CableCARD in each TiVo Series 3. And you will pay any rental fee(s) for the Comcast receivers/DVRs (or will have them explicitly waived if they're part of some deal you got).


It seems weird that they charge $1.50 to rent the cablecard, but don't charge anything to rent additional boxes. (Which must be true if the outlet fee is a programming fee not a box fee).


----------



## 1283

aindik said:


> It seems weird that they charge $1.50 to rent the cablecard, but don't charge anything to rent additional boxes. (Which must be true if the outlet fee is a programming fee not a box fee).


The additional outlet fee includes one set top box (SD, not HD) or one CableCard. $1.50 is for the second CableCard.


----------



## dswallow

mickeymammoth said:


> I've talked to 2 comcast reps, and I can't get either of them to waive the $7 HD fee even though we don't need one of their cable boxes.
> 
> Background: I have an S3, and was able to get them to waive the HD fee last fall. Recently, I forced my mom to get an S3 instead of DirecTivo (SD), and she's done nothing but complain about how much more expensive it is with fewer channels (which is true). She gets most of the HD channels, but a few don't come in, including TNT. I'd like to fix this, but when I call Comcast, they insist on adding the $7 HD fee. I argued it was an equipment fee, but they said, no, it's for the HD box plus HD channels. They insist that they can turn off the HD channels from the head end, and that it's a valid fee for extra channels. (I guess it's a fluke that my mom gets any HD channels, according to them).
> 
> So now I can't get TNT without incurring this lame charge! Any advice?


The best thing to do is to clearly write down your complaint and mail it to the corporate Comcast offices. Then let them get it to a troubleshooter for your franchise area and you'll be dealing with someone who knows what they're doing instead of a CSR.


----------



## oldnacl

dswallow said:


> The best thing to do is to clearly write down your complaint and mail it to the corporate Comcast offices. Then let them get it to a troubleshooter for your franchise area and you'll be dealing with someone who knows what they're doing instead of a CSR.


Based on my experience with Comcast NO ONE knows what they are doing. The odds for  satisfaction are no better than the lottery. Someone may win but many will lose.


----------



## dswallow

oldnacl said:


> Based on my experience with Comcast NO ONE knows what they are doing. The odds for  satisfaction are no better than the lottery. Someone may win but many will lose.


In my personal experience, a letter works wonders.


----------



## sfhub

oldnacl said:


> Based on my experience with Comcast NO ONE knows what they are doing. The odds for  satisfaction are no better than the lottery. Someone may win but many will lose.


I didn't look back at what they were charging you, but I wonder if it is cheaper for you to get an SA8300 CableCARD version, pull the card, and stick it in a TiVo HD. I remember they want to charge you all sorts of add on charges in addition to the CableCARD charge.


----------



## oldnacl

I've been going back and forth with Comcast for the past 2 months, politely I might add, and got nowhere. The issue is time wasted trying to accomplish anything. In the past two days I've called the 800 number twice and got two widely varying price quotes for adding a TiVo HD to my (now) existing SA8300HD, one quote was nearly $40.00 a month.

I tried using their web chat but regardless of what browser I used, I got an error and it quit without ever making contact with a representative (I figured a printout paper trail would give me some credence when I went to the local office).

The incompetence at the CSR level (be it telephone or in person at the office) is unfathomable. I have never received the same price quote for the same service from any 2 representatives. Add to that the fact that they can't get the CCs authorized properly after multiple trips to the house (only on week days, their CC tech is off on weekends, so they say) and you might have an inkling of why I'm really tired of Comcast - especially since the S3 TiVo worked properly from the day Adelphia put in the cable cards at a monthly cost of $5.50. 

When Comcast took over billing and support they deauthorized the cards and it required three service calls to get them working again. Meanwhile my CC rental rate climbed to $17.50 not counting a cable service charge increase of $5.00. Then, when I went to the field office for clarification, she told me the next months charge for the same cable service was going to increase another $8.00 because they were discontinuing the package I subscribed to. 

At that point I gave up, canceled all cable service and a week later restarted digital HD service and took a SA8300HD STB, saving some $15.00 in monthly fees, and gaining the ability to transfer a recorded show to DVD while watching live HD or recordings. I feel the lack of that feature to be a significant shortcoming of the TiVo (though probably the only one).

I would go back to the S3 or TiVo HD in a heartbeat if the monthly cable card charges dropped to even $10, but I'll be darned if I'll pay TiVo a subscrition fee plus $20 a month (with taxes and fees) to Comcast just for the privilege of using my own equipment.

sfhub - I may take the time to call the Comcast rep mentioned in another thread and see if some progress can be made, but I hold little hope.

By the way, thanks for the sage advice you give - I'm still happily running a network of 5 router/bridge combinations set up with your help a couple years ago over in the AVS forum. You are appreciated!


----------



## jlib

dswallow said:


> ...And you'll pay 2 x $1.50 for the second CableCARD in each TiVo Series 3...


What does the 2 multiplier represent?


----------



## dswallow

jlib said:


> What does the 2 multiplier represent?


I could've been clearer there, I see. Each of the two TiVo HD receivers will need a second CableCARD (unless the cable system offers the multi-stream CableCARD already). So that'll cost $1.50 each.


----------



## TokyoShoe

Thought I would pitch in my information:

Houston, Texas COMCAST (Recently changed over from TimeWarner)

You can pickup CableCards from all the local ComCast storefronts yourself, no "professional install required" stuff. They just give you a printed out sheet of paper with CableCard setup instructions and a phone number to call for getting the CC's paired up.

No monthly service fees for the cards, ComCast Houston insists they are a "free service".


----------



## sfhub

oldnacl said:


> I've been going back and forth with Comcast for the past 2 months, politely I might add, and got nowhere. The issue is time wasted trying to accomplish anything. In the past two days I've called the 800 number twice and got two widely varying price quotes for adding a TiVo HD to my (now) existing SA8300HD, one quote was nearly $40.00 a month.


Do you know if your cable company has been deploying SA8300HDCs since the July 1st deadline? The SA8300HDC is a CableCARD version of the SA8300HD. If deployed, they are deployed with M-Card CableCARDs.

Since your cable company wanted to charge you more for the bare CableCARDs for your S3 than the SA8300HD PVR, I was thinking if they were deploying SA8300HDCs, you could order one of those, pull the M-Card out the back, stick it in a brand new TiVo HD, and call them up to do the pairing again.

A TiVo HD is supposed to work out of the box with M-Card in M-Stream mode so you should only need one M-Card, which is just what the SA8300HDC provides.

This is just pointing out how silly it is for your cable company to charge more for the bare CableCARD than they would for CableCARD embedded in one of their own PVRs.


----------



## LoREvanescence

Id just thought I would post this. I was looking around on Comcast site for future HD channel rollouts and came accross this FAQ:



> Does Comcast support the TiVo Series 3 HD set-top box?
> 
> Yes. With TiVo Series 3 you can record in HD as well as watch live or pre-recorded programs in HD; however, if you do not have an HD-ready television, the picture will be in standard definition.
> 
> Customers interested in using CableCARDs may order them from Comcast. With a CableCARD you will be able to access the digital cable channels you currently subscribe to, including your premium and HD channels. You will also be able to record up to two (2) scrambled digital cable channels at once, depending upon the number of CableCARDs that you order.


I wasn't expenting comcast to mention the tivo series 3 in their main service FAQ page let alone mention cablecars for full support.

The latest comcast adds in this area are "It's not HD TV withouth a Comcast Reicver" it goes on about how your cable is only analog without a comcast reciver and a comcast reciver is the only way to get HD TV.

Edit:

Actualy, there are many Tivo HD FAQ entries: http://sitesearch.comcast.com/exec/...=0&y=0&PageName=CONTENT+CATEGORY/Comcast+Home

They answer many Tivo/Cable Card questions. However, they make it clear in one that tuck roll out for instalation is required, you can not pick up and install cable cards in your tivo your self. Which is not surpizing, but I was wondering if any one has been able to get one with out having to have someone install.

In my situation here on my university campus, I will have a hard time getting a cable card, the schools contract does not allow students to rent equipment or purchase services. That would problay mean no cablecards for me=\

I was hopping there was a way I could just pick them up form comcast and figure out a work around to this.


----------



## DVDerek

Wow - I was all set to go ahead and take the HD TV/HD TiVo plunge until I read this thread. Forget it. I'll keep my analogue cable an SD TV.

When i started reading this thread I was looking at the post dates and thinking, "Surely things have gotten better by now" only to see that people are still having issues getting Cablecards properly setup in their TiVo's.

Looks like SD for me...


----------



## TerpBE

DVDerek said:


> Wow - I was all set to go ahead and take the HD TV/HD TiVo plunge until I read this thread. Forget it. I'll keep my analogue cable an SD TV.
> 
> When i started reading this thread I was looking at the post dates and thinking, "Surely things have gotten better by now" only to see that people are still having issues getting Cablecards properly setup in their TiVo's.
> 
> Looks like SD for me...


You're making a mistake. HD is SO much better that it's worth the hassle (which not everybody has). It's THAT good.


----------



## DVDerek

TerpBE said:


> You're making a mistake. HD is SO much better that it's worth the hassle (which not everybody has). It's THAT good.


There are almost 3000 posts in this thread, and most of them report some sort of difficulty in getting the cable cards set up properly. I had my tounge firmly implanted in my cheek when I said I was staying analog, but I'll certainly wait a month or two to let the installers in the area become a little more familiar with Cable Cards and the new TiVo.


----------



## 1283

DVDerek said:


> There are almost 3000 posts in this thread, and most of them report some sort of difficulty in getting the cable cards set up properly.


Most people post problems, not success stories. My installation was done in 10 minutes, and this was 8 months ago.


----------



## aindik

DVDerek said:


> There are almost 3000 posts in this thread, and most of them report some sort of difficulty in getting the cable cards set up properly. I had my tounge firmly implanted in my cheek when I said I was staying analog, but I'll certainly wait a month or two to let the installers in the area become a little more familiar with Cable Cards and the new TiVo.


From the perspective of the cable company, I'm not sure this new TiVo is any different from the Series 3.


----------



## TokyoShoe

c3 said:


> Most people post problems, not success stories. My installation was done in 10 minutes, and this was 8 months ago.


Mine was setup over the phone in 30 minutes, done by myself. Super simple, just had to read off some numbers to the guy on the other end. The ComCast tech I got at the number I called.. was actually quite knowledgeable regarding CableCards AND the new TiVo Series 3's.


----------



## landrvr1

Just got the TivoHD and the Comcast guy is coming out tomorrow.

They won't let you pick up the cards here in Elgin, Illinois. Scam!

What's shocking is the cost for installation:

I'm getting two cards and it's $33.88 per card! Ouch!


----------



## oldnacl

sfhub said:


> Do you know if your cable company has been deploying SA8300HDCs since the July 1st deadline? The SA8300HDC is a CableCARD version of the SA8300HD. If deployed, they are deployed with M-Card CableCARDs.
> 
> Since your cable company wanted to charge you more for the bare CableCARDs for your S3 than the SA8300HD PVR, I was thinking if they were deploying SA8300HDCs, you could order one of those, pull the M-Card out the back, stick it in a brand new TiVo HD, and call them up to do the pairing again.
> 
> A TiVo HD is supposed to work out of the box with M-Card in M-Stream mode so you should only need one M-Card, which is just what the SA8300HDC provides.
> 
> This is just pointing out how silly it is for your cable company to charge more for the bare CableCARD than they would for CableCARD embedded in one of their own PVRs.


Yes, silly but very self serving, as the return on what's probably a <$100 investment net in the rental cable box brings a fantastic return over the life of the unit with (in the case of the SAs, anyway) minimal maintenance. Anyway, they gave me the old SA8300HD when I picked it up at the local office on 7/14. Of course, by increasing the monthly charge for two cable cards from $5.50 to $17.90, they made up for lost revenue on the STB rental.... So they win both ways.


----------



## ALK3011

I got my HD Tivo yesterday. I called Comcast (in CHICAGO) to get my cable cards. they are coming tomorrow. They told me that they would cost $26.99 each and i would own them. I told the person on the phone that I had read on their own web site that the first card was free. She put me on hold for 15 minutes. When she returned, I was getting card one for free and card two for $1.51 a month. Not too bad. I am glad I did the research on the Comcast site. Let's just hope now that the installer knows what he is doing.


----------



## kiomon

hey I just picked up my cable cards from the comcast on north ave in chicago. They gave me two and it cost me NOTHING! They didnt give me any instructions, but I will figure it out. I had made an appointment but they said it would be next week and that I couldnt put the cards in myself. I was bummed, but decided to stop by anyway. Woohoo i get to play tonight. They gave me the multistream cards, so I actually have an extra. We'll see if I like this TivoHD, I may pick up another if it works great.

Just wanted to share, because from what I was able to search it didnt look like most people were able to pick them up.


----------



## gyeah99

kiomon said:


> hey I just picked up my cable cards from the comcast on north ave in chicago. They gave me two and it cost me NOTHING! They didnt give me any instructions, but I will figure it out. I had made an appointment but they said it would be next week and that I couldnt put the cards in myself. I was bummed, but decided to stop by anyway. Woohoo i get to play tonight. They gave me the multistream cards, so I actually have an extra. We'll see if I like this TivoHD, I may pick up another if it works great.
> 
> Just wanted to share, because from what I was able to search it didnt look like most people were able to pick them up.


Hey let us how it works out. I'm in the NW chicago burbs..went to schaumburg comcast today and the lady said no can do for getting my cable cards (even though the lady on the 800 number said to just go there and pick them up !)..grrhh..i have an appointmen for next week, but seems a bit of a waste when i can just slide them in and call some # to activate. I may just head down to north avenue tomorrow...


----------



## boyettdw

I just picket up a TiVo HD from Circuit City yesterday. I was able to pick up 2 CableCards from my local Comcast office. However, I have spent several hours on the phone with their tech support this evening trying somewhat unsuccessfully to get them working correctly.

The cards obviously weren't initialized properly the first time. It took several calls, but I was finally connected with someone higher than the low level tech support. He was able to send an init hit to my cards and I am now able to see all the HD content and most digital channels, before I could only see the unencrypted channels.

My problem now is that I am only receiving about 15% of my analog channels and about 90% of my digital ones. There doesn't seem to be any pattern as to what channels I can tune and what I can't. When I check the CA screen for the channels I am not receiving, it is NOT reading "Subscribed" like it should. This one had my level 2 tech stumped. He didn't know what else he could do other than to roll a truck, which can't be here for 5 days or so.

Does anyone have any suggestions?


----------



## jfh3

sfhub said:


> Do you know if your cable company has been deploying SA8300HDCs since the July 1st deadline? The SA8300HDC is a CableCARD version of the SA8300HD. If deployed, they are deployed with M-Card CableCARDs.


Do you know the Motorola version? This may be the only way to get an Mcard without a huge hassle.


----------



## bicker

DVDerek said:


> There are almost 3000 posts in this thread, and most of them report some sort of difficulty in getting the cable cards set up properly.


As others have mentioned, some folks don't post their successes.

I've had two S3s. The first was a complete travesty; the second worked. There is no question in my mind that the technology isn't very robust. However, given the odds (and my 50/50 is no indicator of the reality, which is closer to 90/10 or 95/5 or even better), it is worth the risk, if you've got the money to spend and aren't worried about the limitations.



DVDerek said:


> I had my tounge firmly implanted in my cheek when I said I was staying analog


Indeed. I'm sure your cable company offers its own HD DVR, for which you're almost surely not going to have a problem (either because it is a grandfathered STB with integrated security, or because it is a CableCard STB which with CableCards installed at the factory). While not as whiz-bang neato as the S3, they're still better than SD!



DVDerek said:


> but I'll certainly wait a month or two to let the installers in the area become a little more familiar with Cable Cards and the new TiVo.


I'm not sure a month or two will result in a quantum shift. Give it a year, maybe, and every installer will have more experience than they have now.

Also keep this in mind: With my first S3, I had three installers over the course of two weeks, all three had some CableCard installation experience, and the second and third BOTH were the CableCard experts in our area. They couldn't get it to work. With my second S3, the year after, the installer had NO CableCard experience. That install went off with no problems. Experience didn't seem to make any difference.


----------



## drcos

boyettdw said:


> ...only receiving about 15% of my analog channels and about 90% of my digital ones...


- If you have a SA headend, see my post here where I enlighten you, the little people  about my travails with the CP info screen.
- If the channels you are receiving are showing a CCI byte 0x02 and the ones you don't get are 0x00 or 0x01, your cards are not properly programmed from the headend. Here in SWFL there is a 'digital preferred' tier which is separately 'segragated' in the billing/subscription system, and if your cards are not programmed correctly, you will receive most of your premium channels and few of your 'expanded digital' channels (i.e. HBO, Cinemax, yes, Encore plex, no).
This problem has been related to billing in my experience, as the system is needlessly complicated on their end as well, so often when you P&M to them, you are preaching to the choir.
- TO SUM UP...this sounds like a billing/account problem where they have (probably unintentionally) missed or mis-programmed some digit or code in your account, and I suspect your cards are not bad, they're just programmed that way 
- Hopefully you will get to someone who knows what to do to fix the problem.


----------



## Dan Murphy

aindik said:


> I asked the same question above, and also e-mailed Comcast. Unfortunately, the "additional outlet fee" is a program mirroring fee (a la the DirecTV mirroring fee that cable companies used to advertise as the satellite companies screwing the customer), not a box rental fee. So, if you have an outlet in excess of one, you'll pay the fee, whether the outlet is rented to you by Comcast or not.
> 
> That stinks, but it's what Comcast has told me.





dswallow said:


> Basically every receiver that requires authorization for decryption by the cable company is an outlet, be it a Comcast receiver, or a Comcast DVR or a TiVo Series 3 or any other device with a CableCARD.
> 
> Each digital package includes one outlet already.
> 
> As a TiVo Series 3 receiver might need two CableCARDs, Comcast only charges $1.50 for the second CableCARD. The first CableCARD for that outlet is free.
> 
> Since you have 4 receivers requiring authorized decryption devices, you'll pay for 3 additional outlets over and above your included first outlet. And you'll pay 2 x $1.50 for the second CableCARD in each TiVo Series 3. And you will pay any rental fee(s) for the Comcast receivers/DVRs (or will have them explicitly waived if they're part of some deal you got).


Thank you both for clarifying.

It sure is amazing all the different stories and answers we hear from Comcast reps. CSR's, seems in any service business, are ill trained in thier product offerings and procedures.


----------



## dswallow

Dan Murphy said:


> Thank you both for clarifying.
> 
> It sure is amazing all the different stories and answers we hear from Comcast reps. CSR's, seems in any service business, are ill trained in thier product offerings and procedures.


You can glean a lot of it from the footnotes accompanying the price list for your market, as well as from how the charges in the price list are grouped under categories. It eventually even can make sense when you look at how a typical statement is broken down, especially when they do weird things like show credits for things you don't use to back them out of "package pricing" so they can then charge for what is applicable. I know a great deal of it is due to how the franchise agreements require they bill various items, but you'd think there just has to be a simpler way to implement it.


----------



## sfhub

jfh3 said:


> Do you know the Motorola version? This may be the only way to get an Mcard without a huge hassle.


Motorola DCH series
http://broadband.motorola.com/business/digitalvideo/productline_host_settops.asp


----------



## DocNo

Success!

After getting stiffed for my appointment yesterday (grrrr  ) I got a tech today who actually knew what he was doing!

in a positive first step, he actually checked the signal strength - and there were some issues with splitters... got those resolved and we replaced the one cable card that wasn't working. Called in, and verified all the numbers - lo and behold, the host ID was off by one number - no wonder the first cable card never worked successfully. Entered in all the right numbers and what do you know - they worked!

So, once I got a tech that knew what he was doing, and was able to correctly read numbers to the guys on the other end of the line, it works!

HD is simply stunning - well worth the three weeks of hassle. It's too bad companies like Comcast don't train their people better so it ends up having to be this difficult.


----------



## Turtleboy

Anyone from Fort Lauderdale reading this thread?

Do I require I visit, or can I pick up the cards and do it myself these days?


----------



## drcos

The SWFL CableCard billing saga continues...
Spoke with a helpful rep this evening at the behest of the supervisor who had been emailed by the rep at the local office. We had settled on what the bill should be, and he spent some time trying to make it so. Finally it was determined that there is a bogus 'additional digital equipment' charge (of $7.95 ea) that has to be on the account, tied to the two additional cards or they will not work. He also said that it was a system thing, that they could not do anything about at their level, it would have to be done by IT and district.
He says they will be working on correcting the system to eliminate the need for the charge, and once it is fixed, they will correct retro-actively the bills of those affected. He also did give me his name and extension and said he would call and keep me informed as the situation is resolved. After all the stories I had been hearing over the last couple months, this sounds less like bs than the other "explanations" I have been given.

So I'm thinking I'll give it a couple weeks before contacting corporate. What do we think about that?


----------



## Gerhard

aindik said:


> I asked the same question above, and also e-mailed Comcast. Unfortunately, the "additional outlet fee" is a program mirroring fee (a la the DirecTV mirroring fee that cable companies used to advertise as the satellite companies screwing the customer), not a box rental fee. So, if you have an outlet in excess of one, you'll pay the fee, whether the outlet is rented to you by Comcast or not.
> 
> That stinks, but it's what Comcast has told me.


I had Comcast until a few months ago.

The primary reason I switched to Verizon was what they charge significantly less.

I've got the same number of cable cards and boxes, and the FIOS internet... But I'm paying about $40.00 per month less.

In addition, while the billing department at Verizon is just as goofy as Comcast, the installation and setup of the equipment went very smoothly by comparison.

I'm not saying they sent a rocket scientist to install things, but at least the central office techs were firmly aware of CC's and proper setup.

[Comcast's corporate policy is to not advertise Cable Cables, or to train their personel, in hopes they'll go away. Many management figures are out right hostle toward cable cards...]


----------



## bicker

Gerhard said:


> Comcast's corporate policy is to not ... to train their personel, in hopes they'll go away.


I think that's just something you decided to *say* just out of anger. It's hyperbole, at best, but even calling it that is generous.


----------



## boyettdw

drcos said:


> - If you have a SA headend, see my post here where I enlighten you, the little people  about my travails with the CP info screen.
> - If the channels you are receiving are showing a CCI byte 0x02 and the ones you don't get are 0x00 or 0x01, your cards are not properly programmed from the headend. Here in SWFL there is a 'digital preferred' tier which is separately 'segragated' in the billing/subscription system, and if your cards are not programmed correctly, you will receive most of your premium channels and few of your 'expanded digital' channels (i.e. HBO, Cinemax, yes, Encore plex, no).
> This problem has been related to billing in my experience, as the system is needlessly complicated on their end as well, so often when you P&M to them, you are preaching to the choir.
> - TO SUM UP...this sounds like a billing/account problem where they have (probably unintentionally) missed or mis-programmed some digit or code in your account, and I suspect your cards are not bad, they're just programmed that way
> - Hopefully you will get to someone who knows what to do to fix the problem.


Thanks for the info. I was assuming that it was a billing problem, but couldn't convince any of the CSRs of that. Hopefully my truck roll on Wednesday will get it solved, but I am not very optimistic.


----------



## DocNo

bicker said:


> I think that's just something you decided to *say* just out of anger. It's hyperbole, at best, but even calling it that is generous.


I dunno. In my "experience" with Comcast over the last month, it's pretty obvious they are not thrilled with Cable Card, don't want to support it, and are making a minimal effort (if even) to train their staff in how to configure the billing codes, provision it at the head end, and provide their installers with training so they know how to do basic troubleshooting. It took four trips by four different techs before I even got one that started the whole process by examining the signal strength of my cable  Digital cable uses higher frequencies that are more susceptible to noise and distance than analog, and wouldn't you know it - some of my problems were related to signal strength.

So I have no problem with Gerhard's statement - it matches my experience -- and the often candid discussions I had with the final, competent tech, that was just as frustrated as I was with how needlessly difficult that the cable companies are making cable card. To me, it wasn't hyperbole in the least.


----------



## fishboy

Okay, so I just placed my order for 2 Tivo HD 32hour units from Weaknees. Yea, I know, the upgrades were a bit expensive, but I figured since I was getting 2 units for the price of a single S3 unit, I could add in the extra. And plus, I wouldn't have to worry too much about screwing something up on my brand new Tivos.

I also just called Comcast to schedule the install. Earlier today when I was on the fence about whether to order the Tivo units, the agent told me that I was required to have the installers come to my house to "install" the four cable cards. The guy I just spoke with at 404-Comcast (I'm in the Atlanta area, Canton actually) told me that I could just stop by my local cable office and pick them up. I told him that since I'd gotten conflicting information that I'd rather go ahead and schedule the appointment and then if I go by the office and they give them to me, I'll call and cancel my appointment. So, I guess we'll see.

Also, the first lady told me there was an "upgrade fee" of $18.25 to "upgrade" to the CableCards. This was a single, one-time fee that included the cards installed and the installer coming to my house. The guy told me that if I picked up the cards from the office that I could avoid the "installation fee" of $18.25. So, I guess we'll see about that too.

Anyway, I'll let you guys know how it goes with my install and setup. I am giddy and can't wait. The 2 crappy SA8300HD DVRs I have now are nearly out of my hair and I can't wait to see them leaving my house!


----------



## dswallow

DocNo said:


> I dunno. In my "experience" with Comcast over the last month, it's pretty obvious they are not thrilled with Cable Card, don't want to support it, and are making a minimal effort (if even) to train their staff in how to configure the billing codes, provision it at the head end, and provide their installers with training so they know how to do basic troubleshooting. It took four trips by four different techs before I even got one that started the whole process by examining the signal strength of my cable  Digital cable uses higher frequencies that are more susceptible to noise and distance than analog, and wouldn't you know it - some of my problems were related to signal strength.
> 
> So I have no problem with Gerhard's statement - it matches my experience -- and the often candid discussions I had with the final, competent tech, that was just as frustrated as I was with how needlessly difficult that the cable companies are making cable card. To me, it wasn't hyperbole in the least.


It's going to be interesting since as of July all new equipment the cable companies purchase must use the same CableCARDs that all third-party manufacturers need to use, so cable companies will only be facing more CableCARDs in the future, and sooner or later will need to streamline the whole authorization process.


----------



## DocNo

dswallow said:


> It's going to be interesting since as of July all new equipment the cable companies purchase must use the same CableCARDs that all third-party manufacturers need to use, so cable companies will only be facing more CableCARDs in the future, and sooner or later will need to streamline the whole authorization process.


Ah, but as my tech friend pointed out, the cable cards in the boxes are mated to the boxes ahead of time.

That is, they are configured "in the shop" - heck, just like in a corporate environment where I can order 500 PC's from Dell with the exact software image on the hard drive I want, I'll bet the boxes come pre-configured from Moto or SA with the cable card fully configured.

I'll bet it won't affect the cable co's processes one bit. Devices like Tivo will still be the "odd man out"


----------



## rmerikle

Many Moons ago I had a Series 1 Tivo. I then went to Comcast for HDTV and have hated that decision every since. I am now looking at the TivoHD and I am hoping for some feedback to make sure I understand everything. 

I will be going with the M cable card or two regular cable cards from comcast along with Limited Cable. According to the Comcast website I get the below channels with Limited Cable. Is there anything I am missing? It almost seems to good to be true.

I live close to downtown Seattle and have access to over the air HD channels if that will work as well. It is my understanding the Tivo and integrate both programming guides into one. Do you think I will need to do this or will I get all that I need from Comcast?

I am currently paying for Limited $14; Expanded $35; Digital Classic $12; DVR Service $12. I am hoping to knock out the Expanded, Digital Classic and DVR fees which would more then pay for the TivoHD over time and best of all I would have Tivo back in my home. I really only watch the mainstream programming and need HDTV for mostly mainstream network shows along with sports. 

Will this all work as I describe above. I have found lots of information on Cable Cards and understand the fees associated with that, but I am having a hard time understanding what I need to pay for Comcast programming. 

Sorry if my question has already been answered, but I did some searches and there are 100+ pages of posts to go through. I did not see anything that naswered some of my questions. 

Comcast Web site channel listing

# Channel Name Interests Features
2 Northwest Cable News News & Info 
3 ION 
4 KOMO (ABC) 
5 KING (NBC) 
6 KONG 
7 KIRO (CBS) 
8 Discovery Channel Children & Family 
9 KCTS (PBS) 
10 KMYQ (MYNETWORKTV) 
11 KSTW (CW) 
12 KBTC (PBS) 
13 KCPQ (FOX) 
14 KBCB 
15 KHCV 
16 QVC Lifestyle 
17 HSN/Leased Access Lifestyle 
18 KWDK 
19 Hallmark Channel Movies 
20 KTBW 
21 Government Access News & Info 
22 King County Civic TV 
23 TVW News & Info 
24 C-SPAN News & Info 
25 C-SPAN2 News & Info 
26 Educational Access Lifestyle 
27 UWTV News & Info 
28 Educational Access Lifestyle 
29 KUNS (Univision) 
75 KCTS (PBS) Plus 
76 UW2 TV News & Info 
77 Public Access News & Info 
78 The Weather Channel News & Info 
99 CBUT Multicultural 
104 KOMO (ABC) in Hi-Def* High-Definition TV 
105 KING (NBC) in Hi-Def* High-Definition TV 
106 KONG in Hi-Def* High-Definition TV 
107 KIRO (CBS) in Hi-Def* High-Definition TV 
108 KCTS (PBS) in Hi-Def* High-Definition TV 
109 KCTS (PBS) Digital 
110 KMYQ (MYNETWORKTV) in Hi-Def* 
111 KSTW (CW) in Hi-Def* High-Definition TV 
112 KCTS (PBS) Create 
113 KCPQ (FOX) in Hi-Def* High-Definition TV 
115 KING-5 Weather Plus News & Info 
116 TheTube 


* High Definition is an additional $5 per month in addition to Comcast Cable.


----------



## DocNo

rmerikle said:


> * High Definition is an additional $5 per month in addition to Comcast Cable.


It varies from local to local, but so far to activate the cable cards it seems the majority of locations require at least the basic tier of digital cable, and there is no charge for HD.


----------



## Gerhard

bicker said:


> I think that's just something you decided to *say* just out of anger. It's hyperbole, at best, but even calling it that is generous.


No, actually, I was on the phone with a Comcast call center manager who was out right hostile about cable cards. He was from the Silver Spring office, because 24 hour coverage in the Montgomery County, MD area is provided there.

The man actually TOLD ME THAT.

He went on to say that Comcast and other cable companies are "forced" to take cable cards, and that since no one uses them, they don't make it a point of training their CS reps or technicians how to work with them.

That means that everything is word of mouth from one tech to another at the point in time that they finally encounter a cable card installation.

I'm not joking... the man was, pretty much, vicious as he was saying this to me. He was ranting about how I wasn't going to get the Comcast guide, or any on demand stuff, that cable cards were bad for end users and Comcast,etc... and was super angry when I told him I absolutely didn't want any of the features he mentioned, and that my entire reason for going with Tivo was to eliminate all the stuff on the screen along with being able to bypass commercials

Furthermore, the guy REFUSED to reinitialize the Cable Cards in my Series 3. (Comcast, as happened 4 times during the period I had them with the Series 3, had done something to their network that had caused the cards to need to be reauthorized.) He told me to call back during normal business hours. I suspect, but Im not positive, that the guy just didnt want to deal with the Cable Cards.

The man was so angry that it pretty much didnt make any sense to me. Aside from telling the previous non-management tech that if he "didnt know what he was doing with the Cable Cards to get a manager on the line", I was relatively pleasant about the whole annoying situation.

*So don't sit there and question my integrity when youve got no idea what the situation is.*

In the event you work for Comcast, maybe someone should be training the staff and techs so that all of the problems in this thread never happened. The fact that trucks are rolled to install cable cards with techs that have no idea who to install them, or what information they need for the head node to activate them is more than annoying. ...and it appears that it's on purpose.

Based on what the guy a Comcast said to me, Comcast is attempting to provide poor, at best, support for cable cards in an attempt to make end users go away.

It appears that the thought process is "If we make it difficult enough, people will not use them."

Gerhard


----------



## marjl21

Actually, when I was having my cable cards installed on Friday, the CSR that I spoke with told me that all the CSR's in my local office (Memphis) had just been trained on authorizing cable cards last week. However, that still doesn't mean that they know what they are doing. After 2 hours, the tech (who had only done 1 CC install before) and myself finally figured out that the CSR had entered the numbers wrong for both cards. She couldn't figure out how to delete the cards, so we spoke with a manager who said he was leaving for the day. He gave me his direct # and told me to call him this weekend, as he was working both days, and he would get me set up since he had lots of CC experience. Well after at least 4 calls and a voicemail each day, I was never able to get in contact with him. Looks like I'm going to be calling in today trying to find someone that can help. Oh the joys of Comcrap.....


----------



## ALK3011

Need some advice BEFORE I call again. 
I had a cable card nightmare. ...... after waiting all day on Saturday, the installer came at the end of the day to install the cards, but he did not bring them (it was not on his order). I called comcast and made a stink and actually got them to agree not only to a sunday call, but also that since I waited all day, that I would be the first appointment. 

The installer showed up with single stream cards and 2 multi-stream cards. (just in case - LOL) 
Well....he was nice and all but clearly the people on the phone who activate them, so not know what they are doing. THe don't ask for any of the numbers that come up on the screen and cannot get them activated. We re-boot, we re-do the guided set up. OVER AND OVER. After FOUR HOURS I was fairly fed up. It was a nice day outside and I had now lost two days. 

I told the installer to leave all the cards -- and he did! I have a multi-stream card in and actually it is working on both tuners - I get my digital channels, I get my HD channels, but I am not getting my premium channels - any of my HBO or HD HBO channels. 

I am almost afraid to mess with it, but dont know what to do. Here are my questions - i need the serial number of the card (and am afraid to take it out to get it), and has anyone had success in asking the right questions or getting the right technician on the phone to help them get the card activated???? I am in Chicago. And I would love to get this solved today.

thanks!!!!!


----------



## Gerhard

marjl21 said:


> Actually, when I was having my cable cards installed on Friday, the CSR that I spoke with told me that all the CSR's in my local office (Memphis) had just been trained on authorizing cable cards last week. However, that still doesn't mean that they know what they are doing. After 2 hours, the tech (who had only done 1 CC install before) and myself finally figured out that the CSR had entered the numbers wrong for both cards. She couldn't figure out how to delete the cards, so we spoke with a manager who said he was leaving for the day. He gave me his direct # and told me to call him this weekend, as he was working both days, and he would get me set up since he had lots of CC experience. Well after at least 4 calls and a voicemail each day, I was never able to get in contact with him. Looks like I'm going to be calling in today trying to find someone that can help. Oh the joys of Comcrap.....


Yepper... at least they are now doing some form of training.

I do get the impression that things with Comcast as HIGHLY decentralized. It seems like every region does it's own thing, like they gobbled up a bunch of smaller companies and still haven't brought it all under the corpoate mothership.


----------



## dswallow

ALK3011 said:


> i need the serial number of the card (and am afraid to take it out to get it)


You can pull it out anytime. Just put it back in the same slot it came from, and don't put it in the other slot or put a different card in the original slot even once.

If you are really paranoid, you can do this with the receiver power turned off which absolutely assures nothing in the receiver recognizes you temporarily removed the card to look at it.


----------



## Gerhard

ALK3011 said:


> Need some advice BEFORE I call again.
> I had a cable card nightmare. ...... after waiting all day on Saturday, the installer came at the end of the day to install the cards, but he did not bring them (it was not on his order). I called comcast and made a stink and actually got them to agree not only to a sunday call, but also that since I waited all day, that I would be the first appointment.
> 
> The installer showed up with single stream cards and 2 multi-stream cards. (just in case - LOL)
> Well....he was nice and all but clearly the people on the phone who activate them, so not know what they are doing. THe don't ask for any of the numbers that come up on the screen and cannot get them activated. We re-boot, we re-do the guided set up. OVER AND OVER. After FOUR HOURS I was fairly fed up. It was a nice day outside and I had now lost two days.
> 
> I told the installer to leave all the cards -- and he did! I have a multi-stream card in and actually it is working on both tuners - I get my digital channels, I get my HD channels, but I am not getting my premium channels - any of my HBO or HD HBO channels.
> 
> I am almost afraid to mess with it, but dont know what to do. Here are my questions - i need the serial number of the card (and am afraid to take it out to get it), and has anyone had success in asking the right questions or getting the right technician on the phone to help them get the card activated???? I am in Chicago. And I would love to get this solved today.
> 
> thanks!!!!!


Ok, the first thing is that you should problem just keep using the card that's in there.

The next thing is to go to the card setup screens and write down all of the number that are on those pages. You need the card s/n, you need the UID, and maybe something else.

Then, you call up Comcast and ask them to have the card authorized for premium channels.

What probably happened, especially if you are getting digital channels above 100, is that they didn't setup you account billing information properly. As such, you are not authorized to get premium content.

If you only get the non-digital channels, then it's like the card is not authorized at all...

It sounds like you are close to getting everything working.

Make sure you have the card's serial number when you call... because that's how Comcast determines how to send initalization parameters to the CC.

If you don't have it, restart the Tivo and pull the power... then pull out the card and write down the info on the back of it.


----------



## Chris Beveridge

Finally got my TivoHD box yesterday and got it setup, made the call to comcast and the rep had no clue about what to do. Suggested just going to the local office to get the cards and going from there since he couldn't even figure out the difference between single and multi.

So I went in this morning, dropped off my box and asked for the cards to be setup. They can't hand out hardware there apparently but they could set an install date. Fine, fine. Then I'm told that the cards only work with TVs and not Tivo's.

Eh?

I figure she just means that they don't work with on demand programming which is fine, but it made me do a double take. "Our cablecards don't work with tivo, just TVs" was the emphatic statement. They also apparently don't carry multistream cards so I'll end up with two cards at about $2.75 each...


----------



## Gerhard

Chris Beveridge said:


> Finally got my TivoHD box yesterday and got it setup, made the call to comcast and the rep had no clue about what to do. Suggested just going to the local office to get the cards and going from there since he couldn't even figure out the difference between single and multi.
> 
> So I went in this morning, dropped off my box and asked for the cards to be setup. They can't hand out hardware there apparently but they could set an install date. Fine, fine. Then I'm told that the cards only work with TVs and not Tivo's.
> 
> Eh?
> 
> I figure she just means that they don't work with on demand programming which is fine, but it made me do a double take. "Our cablecards don't work with tivo, just TVs" was the emphatic statement. They also apparently don't carry multistream cards so I'll end up with two cards at about $2.75 each...


That's nonsense. As usual, the Comcast person hasn't been trained...

So, what you do, is you call and you lie.

"I need service setup for my TV that take two Cable Cards."

Don't mention the Tivo at all.

I've done this a few times, and it works like a champ.

Also, reiterate that you need TWO cable cards, and make sure they note it on the work order.

Generally, Comcast will not let you pickup cable cards. Some areas yes, most no.

Gerhard


----------



## CCourtney

TokyoShoe said:


> Thought I would pitch in my information:
> 
> Houston, Texas COMCAST (Recently changed over from TimeWarner)
> 
> You can pickup CableCards from all the local ComCast storefronts yourself, no "professional install required" stuff. They just give you a printed out sheet of paper with CableCard setup instructions and a phone number to call for getting the CC's paired up.
> 
> No monthly service fees for the cards, ComCast Houston insists they are a "free service".


Yes and No. If you're on their new pricing structure there's no charge. I'm still on the old pricing structure and I get charged $1.75 each.

CCourtney


----------



## Chris Beveridge

I figured they were just being unclear on the subject in some way. If I hadn't been at least a bit aware of what's involved with cablecards I can imagine someone else getting quite upset with either comcast and/or tivo over the thing.


----------



## AGBulls

Like many, I changed to the Comcast HD DVR and have been disappointed. Being clogged with ads and totally unintuitive, I'm ready to go back to Tivo with the new $299 unit. 

If I do take the jump, I'm pretty sure that I'll be able to get a multi-stream card from Comcast Chicago (woohoo!). However, this whole talk about this upcoming new channel technology has me worried. How likely is it that my Tivo HD could become obsolete in a year's time with the SD channels not being available?

I'm willing to sacrifice On-demand, since it really seems there is no way around that. But if the Tivo doesn't work in a year (or even two) I don't think my wife will ever let me hear the end of it. I'm selling some stuff on ebay just to buy this new one as is. Anyone with a real clue on this upcoming channel technology? I'm not super familiar with it, and really just don't want to get screwed.


----------



## jlib

ALK3011 said:


> ... We re-boot, we re-do the guided set up. OVER AND OVER. After FOUR HOURS I was fairly fed up.


Just a reminder to everyone to never do the guided setup as part of the cable card install with a cable company tech there. It is a total waste of time, especially if you are having cable card activation problems. Channels can be checked from within the cable card setup screen. Once the cable cards are working and verified then you can do the tedious guided setup at your leasure.


----------



## c_tripps_2k

marjl21 said:


> Actually, when I was having my cable cards installed on Friday, the CSR that I spoke with told me that all the CSR's in my local office (Memphis) had just been trained on authorizing cable cards last week. However, that still doesn't mean that they know what they are doing. After 2 hours, the tech (who had only done 1 CC install before) and myself finally figured out that the CSR had entered the numbers wrong for both cards. She couldn't figure out how to delete the cards, so we spoke with a manager who said he was leaving for the day. He gave me his direct # and told me to call him this weekend, as he was working both days, and he would get me set up since he had lots of CC experience. Well after at least 4 calls and a voicemail each day, I was never able to get in contact with him. Looks like I'm going to be calling in today trying to find someone that can help. Oh the joys of Comcrap.....


I have had to deal with "Comcrap" in Memphis numerous times. It is so bad here that I actually had to visit the corporate office a couple of times to get anything done. The workers here are not trained properly and they have extremely bad attitudes. It's is virtually imposible to even get through to anyone that can get anything done. It took me 2 weeks to get info on cable cards and to actually get them installed and working properly.


----------



## jimtedjeske

srcohen said:


> Premium Channel Woes!
> Had my Comcast visit yesterday. Tech brought only 2 cards. We followed instructions (card 1, then card 2). But after each "hit" only got basic channels. He explained it "takes time" for card to download all channel information. But he gave me his number and said to call in an hour if no change. Called in an hour and he got a second "hit" sent. Both cards now showed digital channels but only one card displayed premium (HBO) channels. Second tech came next morning and replaced card 2. Still no premium channels. Called TIVO - who said it is a Comcast issue.
> 
> Has anyone had experience where premium channels not displayed for only one card?


I live in Peters Twp and am on my third visit from Comcast. One card functions great. Card #2 receives only basic channels and also recieves HD channnels but no digital channels and no premium channels. During setup of the card on nchanging to a new channel you can sometimes get a flash of the channel before it gets blocked. I am calling for visit #4 today.


----------



## wizzy

I picked up my M card this morning in Chicago. They gave me a generic 800# to call to activate, which took me to normal tech support. They tried to activate, but I'm not getting HBO or most other digital channels (although clear-QAM channels are showing up mapped to their correct location, so something did work). I'm supposed to get a call back from their cable card group within 4 hours..I'm sure it's a switch that didn't get flipped, but at least (hopefully) I won't have to wait til later this week for a tech to come out.


----------



## marjl21

c_tripps_2k said:


> I have had to deal with "Comcrap" in Memphis numerous times. It is so bad here that I actually had to visit the corporate office a couple of times to get anything done. The workers here are not trained properly and they have extremely bad attitudes. It's is virtually imposible to even get through to anyone that can get anything done. It took me 2 weeks to get info on cable cards and to actually get them installed and working properly.


Success! I finally found someone that knew how to properly activate cable cards and we got them to work on the first try! After three weeks, hopefully I am finally done having to deal with them. I just got my recent bill... I was charged 24.95 for cable transfer and 19.95 for internet transfer, but then there was a $70 credit on my bill! I got mad at one of the CSR's about how they had screwed up my initial installation (no cable cards, although on the work order) and demanded that the transfer fees be waved. She declined to wave them, although it looks like someone did and then some.


----------



## ALK3011

wizzy said:


> I picked up my M card this morning in Chicago. They gave me a generic 800# to call to activate, which took me to normal tech support. They tried to activate, but I'm not getting HBO or most other digital channels (although clear-QAM channels are showing up mapped to their correct location, so something did work). I'm supposed to get a call back from their cable card group within 4 hours..I'm sure it's a switch that didn't get flipped, but at least (hopefully) I won't have to wait til later this week for a tech to come out.


I am getting digital but not HBO - i am now waiting for that same call. I refused to have a technition come since I am capable of reading the numbers off the screen to the tech. This is maddening. I complained and did receive a credit of the $17.98 installation charge and a $20 credit to boot. But still no call and still not HBO.


----------



## levineaj

I went to the Comcast office on North Ave. on Saturday morning with my Comcast DVR box. In about five minutes I traded my DVR for two cablecards.
When I got home and set up my TiVo HD, I put one card in (as instructed). TiVo recognized the card as a Multistream card and instructed me to not put in a second card.

Being curious, I saw that I could receive maybe about 20 low-numbered channels. I then called Comcast to start service on my new card. After about 30 minutes of attempts, placing on hold, etc. I did not get any service initialized. I was told that a higher level tech who specialized in this sort of thing would call me in about 3-4 hours. After 5 hours, I called them back and was informed that they had scheduled an on-site technician visit for me on Monday. Mind you, they never informed me of this! How would they think I should know to be at home for this automatically scheduled visit?? Very frustrating. On the plus side, she said she would give me some sort of credit. Not sure of the amount, though.

So anyhow, a technician came to my place this morning and after about 10 minutes of reading in settings to the main office, my channels began to come in.
Interestingly, he said that both cards had to be in the TiVo, even though one is a multistream card (the second card is not). He didn't really explain why that is. (Does Comcast not yet support multistream cards yet?)
He also said that the cards were assigned to my account but not activated at all. So whoever I talked with on Saturday did not know what they were doing.

The technician then told me how, in his opinion, he did not like cablecards and much preferred cable boxes. Normally I would have debated this, but I just wanted everything fixed so I could get to work.
Long story short, it was a bit of a hassle. I think if you are debating whether to do a self-install or have a technician come out, you may want to err on the safe side and just schedule a visit.

Hope this helps anyone thinking about getting TiVo HD in Chicago.


----------



## adamwsh

I just called stupid Comcast to ask about CableCards. The first guy I spoke to said I CAN pick them up at my local service office (Philadelphia, PA suburbs). Then I asked him for a phone number of that office so I could call them to make sure they had them in stock so I didn't waste a trip. He couldn't find the number and got really cocky with me about it. So I asked for his supervisor and was left on hold for over 10 minutes before I hung up. 

I called back and (of course) got another CSR. This one told me that I could NOT pick up the cards and they have to be installed. I was told there would be $16 charge to install them.

Nice conflicting info.

I scheduled an appointment for this Saturday 8-10am. I'm going to pick up my new HD Tivo (the $299 one) from Best Buy tonight, so it should be all setup with the lastest software and ready to go with the Comcast tech guy shows up. 

Oh, I also asked the CSR to make sure she noted the work order that the tech should bring a multi-stream card and maybe more than one just in case the first one doesn't work.

I'll try to post a follow-up after he has come and gone. Cross your fingers for me that all goes well!


----------



## AGBulls

levineaj said:


> I went to the Comcast office on North Ave. on Saturday morning with my Comcast DVR box. In about five minutes I traded my DVR for two cablecards.
> When I got home and set up my TiVo HD, I put one card in (as instructed). TiVo recognized the card as a Multistream card and instructed me to not put in a second card.
> 
> Being curious, I saw that I could receive maybe about 20 low-numbered channels. I then called Comcast to start service on my new card. After about 30 minutes of attempts, placing on hold, etc. I did not get any service initialized. I was told that a higher level tech who specialized in this sort of thing would call me in about 3-4 hours. After 5 hours, I called them back and was informed that they had scheduled an on-site technician visit for me on Monday. Mind you, they never informed me of this! How would they think I should know to be at home for this automatically scheduled visit?? Very frustrating. On the plus side, she said she would give me some sort of credit. Not sure of the amount, though.
> 
> So anyhow, a technician came to my place this morning and after about 10 minutes of reading in settings to the main office, my channels began to come in.
> Interestingly, he said that both cards had to be in the TiVo, even though one is a multistream card (the second card is not). He didn't really explain why that is. (Does Comcast not yet support multistream cards yet?)
> He also said that the cards were assigned to my account but not activated at all. So whoever I talked with on Saturday did not know what they were doing.
> 
> The technician then told me how, in his opinion, he did not like cablecards and much preferred cable boxes. Normally I would have debated this, but I just wanted everything fixed so I could get to work.
> Long story short, it was a bit of a hassle. I think if you are debating whether to do a self-install or have a technician come out, you may want to err on the safe side and just schedule a visit.
> 
> Hope this helps anyone thinking about getting TiVo HD in Chicago.


Extremely useful advice from another Chicagoan...thanks! I'm still worried that if I go get the new Tivo, that I might regret it when Comcast releases their new DVR Tivo software (who knows when that actually is). I'll be very curious to hear your experiences if possible on how you like it or don't. Also, where did you actually buy yours? It seems like every single Circuit City is sold out as of todayin the area.


----------



## DocNo

Gerhard said:


> Based on what the guy a Comcast said to me, Comcast is attempting to provide poor, at best, support for cable cards in an attempt to make end users go away.


That was my impression


----------



## DocNo

CCourtney said:


> Yes and No. If you're on their new pricing structure there's no charge. I'm still on the old pricing structure and I get charged $1.75 each.


Does anyone have a link to any kind of rate sheet that shows the charges for cable cards by themselves?


----------



## wizzy

ALK3011 said:


> I am getting digital but not HBO - i am now waiting for that same call. I refused to have a technition come since I am capable of reading the numbers off the screen to the tech. This is maddening. I complained and did receive a credit of the $17.98 installation charge and a $20 credit to boot. But still no call and still not HBO.


I'm now in the same boat as you. Everything works but HBO, and a tech is coming out tomorrow. Every time I go to HBO, I get the cable card info screen, and have to hit clear to proceed.

I called back after the 4 hour mark, and this technician said there was no other department, that they used the "4 hour" call back just to see if it magically started working. It wasn't working, so she sent a couple more signals, and one of them mostly worked.


----------



## ALK3011

well...i just called back again too! She could not find my "ticket" and said she sent another "hit" as well. i still get that same screen. She told me that she is seaching for a technition to help me.

I shared all my frustrations and now have recieved a credit for yesterday's installation fee of $17.98 and TWO $20 credits. but still no HBO. I am SO mad. I do not need a technition here, nor do i need a technition here - i can read the numbers. (Plus the technition left me 4 other single stream cards!) I have an m-card in there now.

I am almost ready to just cancel the HBO service, save the $ there and call it a day.


----------



## wizzy

I spoke too soon. Not sure what they did, but I'm back to nothing working again. Guess I'll wait for the tech to show up in the morning.


----------



## ALK3011

wizzy said:


> I spoke too soon. Not sure what they did, but I'm back to nothing working again. Guess I'll wait for the tech to show up in the morning.


 oh - i am so sorry. If they don't get this fixed - i am cancelling HBO. I can rent a DVD and get better picture and sound. THe HBO shows i watched are not on anymore anyway. TIVO was supposed to make this easier not harder. I know why i had a DirectTV Tivo now - never a problem - EVER - but I could not get HD Direct TV - dish would not fit.

I am NOT waiting for another technician. He did NOTHING for 4 hours yesterday but talk on the phone to tech support. I can do that myself.


----------



## ALK3011

wizzy said:


> I spoke too soon. Not sure what they did, but I'm back to nothing working again. Guess I'll wait for the tech to show up in the morning.


If your tech helps you, could you find out what EXACTLY he did and post it - and his name and ID number so I can request him. (are you using an M card or 2 S cards?)

thanks


----------



## wizzy

ALK3011 said:


> If your tech helps you, could you find out what EXACTLY he did and post it - and his name and ID number so I can request him. (are you using an M card or 2 S cards?)
> 
> thanks


I have an M card. I rebooted the tivo, and I now have my non-HBO/Encore channels back. On the conditional access screen for HBO it says "Auth:CAD"; not sure what that means. For ESPN (which I can watch), it says "AUTH:S".


----------



## DocNo

wizzy said:


> I spoke too soon. Not sure what they did, but I'm back to nothing working again. Guess I'll wait for the tech to show up in the morning.


Reboot your Tivo.

My Cable Card 2 quit working, and I was gearing up mentally to call them back - then I decided to take a cue from Dogbert:










It worked! Both cards initialized successfully and they have been working fine since. And I just did a Tivo reboot - no need to cut power.

EDIT: Whoops, I see you already rebooted and it worked - woot!


----------



## DocNo

ALK3011 said:


> If your tech helps you, could you find out what EXACTLY he did and post it - and his name and ID number so I can request him. (are you using an M card or 2 S cards?)


Where are you? I have a tech (I have his name and his employee ID  ) as well as a name and extension of someone in the call center that actually understands billing.

Just for Northern VA, unfortunately... (anyone else in NoVA - PM me and I will be happy to share).


----------



## wizzy

I'm up and running with all channels. I got my 4-hour call back 9 hours later, but it was the right person. It sounded like he's the only person in Chicago that does pairing (none of the tier 1 techs had asked for that info), and he also does dispatching, so Mondays suck for him. He was excited about activating his first M card in a device that supported multiple streams.

Less than a 10 minute call, and all is good. Auth changed from CAD to S. Truck roll for tomorrow has been canceled.

I did ask what people should do when they call in, and he said there isn't another option besides going in the 4-hour callback queue for getting premiums activated.


----------



## ALK3011

ok - all you chicago people......after two days of fighting i got someone from the CABLE CARD HELP DESK to call me! There is a CABLE CARD HELP DESK IN TINLEY PARK - actually part of comcast. 
He knew EVERYTHING. In 30 seconds he fixed my problem! He knew the differences and nuances of the S3 and the HD model and said the HM cards are working great. 

suggestion - just immediately ask for someone from this help desk to call you. i spoke with Steve. He was friendly, nice and helpful. 

Good luck!!!


----------



## bicker

DocNo said:


> I dunno.


The hyperbole I was referring to was the outrageous assertion that they don't train their staff. You yourself acknowledged that they do, so I don't understand why you objected to my message. 

If you're frustrated, then _say_ you're frustrated. Don't make up really _nasty_ things to say, just to act-out.


----------



## DonRoeber

Well, it's my turn for rant.

So, I call last week to schedule the installer for Saturday morning. Made sure I told them it was a cablecard install. I'm in the Philadelphia suburbs, for those playing at home (Bucks County).

Guy shows up on Saturday with a workorder that says "Cable Problems." He has no cablecards.

He calls his supervisor, who shows up an hour later with cablecards.

He fools around for awhile, gets card 1 working, then starts on card 2. He clearly has no idea what he's doing. Card 2 didn't work for awhile because the tech on the other end of the phone transposed some numbers. Only after he leaves do I realize that card 1 is no longer working. The activation of Card 2 must've deactivated Card 1.

Call Comcast, they send a guy out Sunday morning. I told them I had to leave the house at 10am, and fortunately, the guy showed up at 8:30. He had no idea that this was a cablecard call, and didn't come with any spares. He fooled around some more, still didn't have cablecard1 working, but now cablecard 2 gets HD channels, but still no HBO and such, which I'm told is because it's no longer on my account, even though my contract says that it is. Brilliant. He says Cablecard 1 will update itself over time, taking as much as 6 days to configure!

I wasn't felling well yesterday, and stayed home from work. I figured I had a good shot a reasonable support people during weekday business hours, so I called in. Guy at 10am sends a ping to the cards, he says it'll take an hour or two, so nothing happens by 1pm, and I call back in.

Get a woman who pulls up my account, finds that the DVR that I returned on Saturday is still listed on my account because the tech didn't check it back in, and all of my service is still associated with that. So she takes my phone number, and promises to call me back after she's confirmed that the DVR has been returned. I suspect it'll be a cold day in hell before she calls me back.

Lo and Behold, about 45 minutes later, she calls back. DVR is now removed, and she tried moving my service to the cablecards, only to find that there is absolutely no information about the cablecards in my account! She's about ready to schedule a tech to come out and basically read the information on my TV back to her, when I offer to get her that information.

So we do that, and amazingly, cablecard 2 is now working fully, with HD and my pay channels. Full feed, working perfectly. Cablecard 1 still doesn't get anything above Lifetime. Blegh.

Now we're thinking that cablecard 1 is shot and needs to be replaced. Tech coming out Friday morning, which is the first day that I had available to take off of work.

Best of all, after all this is done, I get a call from Comcast Customer Care, asking how my service on Saturday was. I start to lay into her, telling her everything that went wrong, when the phone gets disconnected. And I've got Comcast phone service 

Just a quick question for others; when you go to the CableCard Pairing screen, does the cablecard offer a generic message saying that to activate it you need to contact your cable provider, or a message saying that you need to call Comcast on their 800 number? My slot 1 card has a generic message, and my slot 2 card tells me to call Comcast. As far as I can tell, that's the only difference between the two.


----------



## giuliano

Comcast came this morning to install the cablecards in my Tivo HD.


Both cards are S-cards, they don't have M-Cards in this area yet (Stone Mountain, GA) in Lawrenceville.

Cablecard 1 was installed, activated, and worked fine.

Cablecard 2 was installed, but would not authorize (MISSING_PROGRAM_REKEY).


Replaced CableCard 2 a few times, got the same error.

Finally the Comcast tech got in touch with someone who knew cablecards, and discovered that the card had an incorrect Host ID printed on it, or something like it..


Basically we got them the correct information, and they were able to activate both cards.

We had a few issues, but it got resolved in the end.. took a few hours, though.


----------



## adamwsh

Are you like me? 
Do you feel that the members of this forum know more about how to install CableCards in TivoHDs than the Comcast installers do? 
Of course, calling in to Comcast to active the cards requires someone in the phone center that knows about CableCards too. Seems that many of the phone staff don't know what to do with them either.


----------



## giuliano

adamwsh said:


> Are you like me?
> Do you feel that the members of this forum know more about how to install CableCards in TivoHDs than the Comcast installers do?
> Of course, calling in to Comcast to active the cards requires someone in the phone center that knows about CableCards too. Seems that many of the phone staff don't know what to do with them either.


Yes, that's exactly it.. even the Comcast tech said that we (the customers) ought to be able to go to a comcast office or a store to buy the cablecards ourselves.

I noticed a "IP Settings" menu on the TIVO CableCard screens on my TivoHD, with an IP address of 0.0.0.0 (unconfigured).. perhaps that will be used once two-way cablecards come out.


----------



## levineaj

AGBulls said:


> Extremely useful advice from another Chicagoan...thanks! I'm still worried that if I go get the new Tivo, that I might regret it when Comcast releases their new DVR Tivo software (who knows when that actually is). I'll be very curious to hear your experiences if possible on how you like it or don't. Also, where did you actually buy yours? It seems like every single Circuit City is sold out as of todayin the area.


I went to the Best Buy at Clark/Diversey and they had just sold out their last one. The guy said the next shipment would be in on Tuesday (today).
I had him check the inventory of the other Best Buy stores in Chicago. Peeking over his shoulder, I saw many stores with zero in stock.
I ended up buying one at the Best Buy at Harlem/Irving Plaza, which I think was the only one in the city with any at all.

Useful tip: After they told me the HIP store had them in stock, I went home and purchased it online and selected "in store pickup". The Best Buy site lets you check store inventories...so I actually bought it online on Friday but didn't need to rush to pick it up until Saturday, as it was "mine" and not out on the floor for sale.


----------



## DocNo

bicker said:


> The hyperbole I was referring to was the outrageous assertion that they don't train their staff. You yourself acknowledged that they do, so I don't understand why you objected to my message.


Actually, they don't train all of them.



> If you're frustrated, then _say_ you're frustrated. Don't make up really _nasty_ things to say, just to act-out.


Since when did the truth get nasty? The tech (that finally resolved my problem) was just as frustrated as I was at the lack of commitment by Comcast management in making cable card a success.

It's *very clear* to me that Comcast is doing the bare minimum to support cable card. Every CSR I spoke with badmouthed it. Every one!

That isn't hyperbole, that's my experience. I'm sorry that doesn't fit with your rosy picture of Comcast, but there it is. And I know I'm not alone in my experience.

Now that it's working, I have no problems with Comcast. But it was *way* harder than it needed to be to get it set up. And I consider myself lucky that on the fourth phone call I found a very helpful CSR that actually understood the billing system (even though he still complained about how they hated cablecard), and I also am thankful on the fourth truck roll I got a knowledgeable tech that actually showed some basic troubleshooting skills and a sincere desire to fix the problem. I consider myself lucky since there are many people here who it took allot more fussing - and some who still don't have working setups


----------



## DocNo

DonRoeber said:


> So we do that, and amazingly, cablecard 2 is now working fully, with HD and my pay channels. Full feed, working perfectly. Cablecard 1 still doesn't get anything above Lifetime. Blegh.
> 
> Now we're thinking that cablecard 1 is shot and needs to be replaced. Tech coming out Friday morning, which is the first day that I had available to take off of work.


Try rebooting first. My Cable Card 2 worked briefly, then wouldn't get any digital or premium channels - complained about failed auth and wanted me to call Comcast.

I rebooted and it authorized and worked just fine. Not quite the same situation you are facing, but it's worth a shot. Also make sure they verify the CC and Host ID numbers - on Cable card two they had the third to the last number as an 8 when it should have been a 6....


----------



## jmpage2

I just got onto this thread after going through hell with Comcast on setting up a cablecard installation and thought I'd share my experience in the Denver market.

Currently I have a Comcast HD DVR and a Comcast HD receiver. I have digital service without paying for any of the premium channels.

I want to turn in my Comcast DVR and rent two cable cards for the HD Tivo I just bought.

1st tech I talked to said that they have to charge me the $7 monthly charge for the HD TV that the Tivo will be connected to. He said it was an "HD rental charge". I asked him to double check and he says he is mistaken and it will be taken off. $15 to have a tech come out and install the cards. He says that there is no option for self install.

At this point I should have left well enough alone, but instead talk to a 2nd rep online who says I can pick up the cable cards at the local Comcast office. I cancel my install appointment, drive to that office, and they have no cable cards.

Call Comcast back to set up installation and this rep insists that I must pay the $7 a month fee that it's for programming on the 2nd HD set and not for equipment. She says she has two different SKUs for cable card and only one can do HD and that as soon as she puts that in the computer it puts in the $7 a month charge and it can't be taken out. I get frustrated and basically hang up.

Call Comcast again and get an extremely helpful rep (Thanks Chris!) and explain the situation. He says that the previous rep is right, that the $7 a month is an HD outlet fee that I have to pay whether I have a Comcast HD box on that outlet or not, but he says "let me see what I can do".

He says that he thinks he got it set up to have my two cable cards installed with just the $1.50 fee for the 2nd cable card. He says that he did this by basically putting in the HD cards but indicating that the 2nd set was *NOT* an HD set. He says that when M-cards become available I should be able to have the single M-card put in and delete that 2nd $1.50 a month rental charge. I'm worried though that at that point the $7 a month "outlet fee for HD" would find it's way back on there. The rep was nice enough to offer his direct extension if I had any issues.

Having worked in the telecom/technical world for a decade and dealing with customer service issues on a daily basis, this ranks as one of the most difficult experiences I have ever had with a piece of consumer technology.

Why on earth can't Comcast simply set up a web page for their reps that has all of the relevant info for setting up Tivo boxes.

If it is this bad, I imagine many HD Tivo boxes that people purchase will be promptly returned to the store after they have the pleasure of dealing with their local cable company.


----------



## sfhub

DocNo said:


> It's *very clear* to me that Comcast is doing the bare minimum to support cable card. *Every CSR I spoke with badmouthed it. Every one!*


You see they *were* trained.


----------



## DocNo

sfhub said:


> You see they *were* trained.


lol - how stupid of me


----------



## Gerhard

bicker said:


> The hyperbole I was referring to was the outrageous assertion that they don't train their staff. You yourself acknowledged that they do, so I don't understand why you objected to my message.
> 
> If you're frustrated, then _say_ you're frustrated. Don't make up really _nasty_ things to say, just to act-out.


I think I was very clear and honest. Furthermore, the Comcast people I've spoken to have indicated that they don't received any training. Another person from THIS SITE indicated that he was told that they do. If I admit to them being trained it is ONLY because I'm willing to accept that person's account.

I am not acting out, I am not being mean, and there are so many other things I could say... but it's VERY clear that you've got an agenda. That agenda appears to be making me wrong, and, for some reason, protecting Comcast in the face of their many faults.

Based on the number of posts about problems with CC installs and Comcast, I'd say it's very likely that they have a poor, at best, record. I am CERTAINLY correct that they do not train the personnel as a corporate entity in all regions. If they did, they would not have the problems they do, let alone have managers telling customers that they don't.

It is NOT an "outrageous ascertation" to indicate Comcast doesn't train their personnel about Cable Cards, when Comcast employees tell me they don't. This includes the last the last technician to visit my house, and the person in the local office that didn't know what a cable card was when I dropped them off to cancel my service.

Obviously, I'm just making it all up...

Based on the grief you've given me, I wonder:

Do you work for Comcast? Do you own stock in Comcast? Are you a contractor for Comcast?

This is not about "acting out," this is about voicing dissatisfaction based on first hand experiences in a public venue so that others will be made aware of the situtation. This allows potential customers to know exactly what to expect and weigh their options by potentially using other vendors. In the mean while, other Tivo Community users may be able to determine a game plan to deal with what ends up being a relatively untrained staff at Comcast.


----------



## wizzy

levineaj said:


> I went to the Best Buy at Clark/Diversey and they had just sold out their last one. <snip>...so I actually bought it online on Friday but didn't need to rush to pick it up until Saturday, as it was "mine" and not out on the floor for sale.


I bought mine at the Clark/Diversey Best Buy mid-afternoon on Friday..it was the only one on the shelf, so I'm guessing I got that last one.


----------



## T u r b o

Got my new TiVo HD hooked up and wanted to share my experience.

Picked up TiVo HD at CC on Thursday. Called Comcast Thursday night, where they assured me I could simply stop by the local office and pick up the 2 cablecards I needed (even though they didn't understand why I needed 2). Perfect.

So I go there Friday, and the people at the local office have no idea why they told me that. They say "We don't have any here". Really they have them, but they're not allowed to give them out. WTF?! I need to have a tech come and install them. So I call back to their 800 number and they give me this same information. I ask, why was I told just 18 hours ago that it would be no problem to pick them up? Nobody knows. Ok so the tech was scheduled for Tuesday, at least I didn't have to wait 4 weeks for them to come out.

The TiVo was working great with the analog channels and manually tuning the digital channels in. If I had guide data for the QAM stations I might not have bothered with the cablecards at all.

So the guy comes out Tuesday (on time!!) and has 4 cablecards with him. I ask if he's done a TiVo before and he says yes but not many. He does the slots one at a time. First cablecard never comes up with the pairing info. Second cablecard works OK. So now he just needs to get it activated.

The guy calls the number to activate the card. Then we wait - almost an hour, just for somebody to pick up the phone and punch the numbers in their system. I was totally amazed how poorly they support their field techs. They took what would have been a 15-minute job and turned it into a 90-minute ordeal. No wonder the techs are often late for or miss appointments.

So the install was a success, everything works OK.

One thing I'm really disappointed in is the fact that I can't "override" the cablecards and record the standard channels (2-99) in analog mode. The digital simulcast version of the channels look really poor here. I did a comparison with some recordings made the night before the cablecards arrived and the quality is much better. Yeah HD is great but it really sucks to have SD recordings that look much worse than my Series 1 box, and even significantly worse than the box is obviously capable of.

- Turbo


----------



## adamwsh

T u r b o said:


> ....
> One thing I'm really disappointed in is the fact that I can't "override" the cablecards and record the standard channels (2-99) in analog mode. The digital simulcast version of the channels look really poor here. I did a comparison with some recordings made the night before the cablecards arrived and the quality is much better. Yeah HD is great but it really sucks to have SD recordings that look much worse than my Series 1 box, and even significantly worse than the box is obviously capable of.
> 
> - Turbo


I got my new TivoHD hookup using Analog at the moment. I, too, noticed that the non-digital channels look quite better than when I was watching them via my Comcast HDDVR box. They are totally bearable! I just thought the Comcast HDDVR box picture sucks compared to the TivoHD box. Now you have me worried that after the CableCards are installed on Saturday that I'll be unhappy with non-digital channels again. UGH!!! I wonder if Verizon FIOS TV signal will be better (once it is available to me).


----------



## disneybear

I Call Comcast to install cable cards to my new TivoHD and they schedule for next day.
I have my instructions ready and explain to the tech when he arrives that I have them and he says that he doesn't need them. He tries to put the first card into the second slot. I explain that he should put it in the first slot and get it working before going to the second slot. He says it doesn't matter. I ask him to please start with the first slot and he agrees. He inserts first card and nothing happens. He tries another and it comes up to call call Comcast. He calls and we wait 40 minutes before someone picks up! He reads data to the guy on the phone and inserts the second card and then reads stuff to the head end. I told him we should check the channels first, but we didn't get to check them while he was on the phone. Cable card 1 and 2 gets all lower channels and some of my Encrypted channels, but no HBO or Showtime. He calls back and after another 20 minutes gets someone on the line, and sends some hits to the card, but nothing changes. He hangs up and says that he is gonna test my line. I tell him it can't be the line because hd channels that are not premium are coming in fine and if the power is there for their bandwidth it should be there for the premiums. He tests it and it is OK. He looks at my 8 distribution amp and tells me that he wants to replace it with one of his. I tell him all my other boxes are working fine and that he can do that but I KNOW that is not the problem. He says that he isn't convinced Next he tells me that it is probably something wrong with the Tivo, I tell him no, and that other people are having the same problem and that it sounds like something wrong with the pairing. That didn't register with him and told me that it just should work. He ran out of time and decides he will have to come back tomorrow. He leaves and I am really frustrated as I know that it is something wrong at the head end, and it bugs me that the tech guy isn't instantly convinced of this. I call Comcast and try to find someone who might know what the problem is. I called several times and got someone who was willing to try sending a reinit hit or something. He does but it still does not work. I ask him if he can enter numbers in anywhere to change and he says nothing but the card id. He was very helpful, but still couldn't figure it out. I decide to do some research and of course come up with the answer my self. The info is on the Tivo site under Tivo Support...Troubleshooting CableCard Activation . In a nutshell everything one needs to know is there. My problem showed up as bright as day under the Tivo Conditional Access Menu. When on the offending channels, the Conditional Access page revealed the problem. It listed the fact that I was subscribed to the channel which means that the codes for my subscription were correct, but my Host Validation was unknown, which means my cards were not paired to my slots! Hmm didn't I tell the tech guy it was something about pairing? I was frustrated but printed out the sheet so that I could explain it to the tech in the morning. Frustrating!
The tech arrives and I explain the situation, I explain that the Data on the Pairing screen as well as the host info must match what the head end has. He calls(15 minute wait for them to pick up) and sure enough their data do not match. Once matched and a hit was sent and everything Works. I give him my documents and tell him to read up on it and spread the word! Almost all the trouble shooting info one needs is listed on the Conditional Access page if you know what to look for. Two things are very important. It must say you are subscribed to the channel you are having problems with and in my case that you have Host validation. I hope this helps those with similar problems! Tivo HD Rocks!


----------



## boyettdw

I am still having problems with my CableCards on my Tivo HD. I had a Comcast tech here today for 2 hours and he wasn't able to solve the problems. At the very least, I was able to convince him that the problem wasn't with my TiVo or cables. The only thing that the tech managed to do today was to get the Host Validation field changed from Unknown to Valid.

The strange thing is that I am receiving all my digital channels, including the HD channels. I am not receiving any of my analog channels now. Before I put the CableCards in, the analog channels come in fine, but once the CableCards are inserted, they do not come in anymore. One interesting tidbit, if I reboot the TiVo, I can access the analog channels when it first comes up. However, within 30 seconds or so of use, they disappear. It looks like it is allowing me to access the channels until the CableCard info has been fully read, and once it is read, they are disabled.

On the Conditional Access screen I have the following info for the analog channels which I am not receiving:

Encryption: DES
Connected:yes, EnabledByCP: yes
Auth: SUBSCRIBED
CA enable: possible
...
Host Validation: Valid 01
Copy Protection Key: Disabled
CCI: 0x00

Does anyone have any ideas?


----------



## sfhub

Well, your CableCARDs look like they are installed correctly and decrypting channels. It sounds like there is something wrong with the channel map they are providing you, which usually is an account configuration issue. I think the reason it is working when you first boot up is because TiVo hasn't received the channel map from the cable company yet.


----------



## wilrod

Today ComCast downgraded my service from Digital Plus to Limited Basic + 2 CCs. When I got home from work I went into the CableCARD menu to see how the settings have changed but the screen only displayed an error message. I went online and checked the recent activity for my account and it shows new Tivo Series 3 CableCard charges from 7/25 through 8/22, so the cards are on my account.

I'll redo guided setup when I have the chance, in the meantime is there anyone out there who also has Limited Basic (no digital tiers) with 2 CCs working? If so, what does the CableCARD screen display for each card?

I know that I'll need to call ComCast to have them rehit(?), re-pair(?), or re-authorize(?) the cards, but it would be nice to know what I should expect to see on the CC screens that would indicate that things are OK.

Thanks.

PS I'm in the Bellevue, WA area if it matters.

Edit:

 Got it working, but it was a pain. Here are the (abbreviated) steps I took:

1. Unplugged TiVo and waited around 10 seconds
2. Pulled out CC1 (bottom)
3. Pulled out CC2 (top)
4. Plugged in TiVo (long boot up)
5. Ran guided setup -> said cable only and no CCs
6. Completed guided setup
7. Ran channel scan and found some weird channel numbers (i.e. 72-1). Randomly tuned in one of these and it turned out to be the local NBC HD broadcast
8. Hit the live TV button
9. Inserted CC1 (bottom) -> waited for CC setup screen
10. Selected "Configure CableCARD 1"
11. Went into the conditional access screen, which showed:

Encryption: DES
Connected: Yes, EnabledByCP: Yes
Auth: Unknown
CAEnable: Unknown
Host Validation: VALID 01
CopyProtectionKey: Enabled
12. Exited conditional access screen
13. Exited setup -> ignored warning about completing guided setup
14. Returned to live TV
15. Inserted CC2 (top) -> waited for CC setup screen
16: Repeated Steps 10-12 for CC2
17. Completed guided setup (took about 10 minutes)

Voila! I have my limited basic analog channels and the network HD channels properly showing up in the guide all without having to call ComCast. 

Note: As for billing there's a one-time $18 change fee (truck roll to put filter on cable line), but I'm now paying $13.15 for limited basic and $1.67 for each CC. This makes sense to me since the limited basic package does not include a STB which the first CC would have been a free substitute for. Overall, I'll be saving about $40/month. :up:


----------



## Shanezam203

Anyone else in Chicago with Comcast Cable Cards? 

The cable cards are not "Self Install" so I had to make an appointment for tomorrow. 
They will be bringing out 2 Cable Cards, and there is an install fee of $17.90
Then an extra $1.50 a month for both. 

Does that sound correct? When I talked to them on the phone, it was like they were reading from a script on "Cable Cards", and I had to help piece their sentences together.


----------



## wizzy

Shanezam203 said:


> Anyone else in Chicago with Comcast Cable Cards?
> 
> The cable cards are not "Self Install" so I had to make an appointment for tomorrow.
> They will be bringing out 2 Cable Cards, and there is an install fee of $17.90
> Then an extra $1.50 a month for both.
> 
> Does that sound correct? When I talked to them on the phone, it was like they were reading from a script on "Cable Cards", and I had to help piece their sentences together.


I'm in Chicago, and was originally quoted $20-something to install 1 cable card. Someone else on here mentioned they picked up their card from the North Ave Comcast location (across from Home Depot), so I did that. If you have a TivoHD, you only need one card, as long as it's an M-card (which is what they gave me without asking). Be sure to put the M-card in the right-most slot.

Tech support is not fully adept at cable card installations yet, so be prepared for multiple tries. If you have a premium channel (HBO, Encore, etc), you will need to have a second group help you out, as the tier-1 techs don't know how to pair the card to the tivo. You get put in a "4 hour callback" queue when you need help from the other group, but it took 9 hours for me to get a call.

I am not being charged for the 1 card that I got. I asked, and I've double-checked my account online, so I think I'm safe. Is it $1.50 for both cards, or $1.50 for each? If both, that makes sense, as others have reported that any card beyond one costs money. If it's $3/month, something seems off.


----------



## Corran Horn

I'm in Wood Dale and I have two Comcast cards. I'm pretty sure that's what my pricing is.

I had trouble finding somebody knowledgeable about CableCards, but once I did he knew exactly what to do and had worked with plenty of Series3's before. I think it was somebody from their 'same day service' line. He even called to follow up later and make sure all was well.


----------



## ALK3011

you should get card one for free (whether it is an M card or an S card.
the second should be $1.50.
I had nightmares with the installation. Make sure the person on the phone takes ALL the numbers down. EVERY ONE on the first screen. If a new card gets tried or a card gets changed - ALL THE NUMBERS CHANGE and they have to take them ALL again. Make sure that they do that if cards get swaped. That is how all the problems start - try an new card, and only take some of the new numbers assuming they stay the same.
GOOD LUCK!


----------



## dswallow

Shanezam203 said:


> Anyone else in Chicago with Comcast Cable Cards?
> 
> The cable cards are not "Self Install" so I had to make an appointment for tomorrow.
> They will be bringing out 2 Cable Cards, and there is an install fee of $17.90
> Then an extra $1.50 a month for both.
> 
> Does that sound correct? When I talked to them on the phone, it was like they were reading from a script on "Cable Cards", and I had to help piece their sentences together.


If you have other receivers already and are adding the TiVo receiver to your account, then you'll pay an additional outlet fee which will include the first CableCARD and then you'll pay $1.50 for the second CableCARD (if your first isn't a multistream card).

If this is the only receiver you have then the first outlet fee is already included as part of your digital package so there'd only be a $1.50 charge for the second CableCARD, if needed.


----------



## jmpage2

dswallow said:


> If you have other receivers already and are adding the TiVo receiver to your account, then you'll pay an additional outlet fee which will include the first CableCARD and then you'll pay $1.50 for the second CableCARD (if your first isn't a multistream card).
> 
> If this is the only receiver you have then the first outlet fee is already included as part of your digital package so there'd only be a $1.50 charge for the second CableCARD, if needed.


I was quoted a charge of $7 for "HD Programming" when they found saw that I had digital cable and an HD box.

Is this a legitimate charge for having cable cards installed into an HD Tivo?


----------



## dswallow

jmpage2 said:


> I was quoted a charge of $7 for "HD Programming" when they found saw that I had digital cable and an HD box.
> 
> Is this a legitimate charge for having cable cards installed into an HD Tivo?


Usually that sort of charge is associated with the cable company's receiver equipment rental and not with programming delivery. But you'd have to check the specific price list from your cable company.


----------



## mroach

So today I went to my Best Buy and asked for the new Tivo HD. The truck had just arrived with the first shipment and the guy opened the Tivo crate and got one for me. I was customer #1 for the new Tivo at that store!

So that's where the excitement ended. I called Comcast about getting a CableCard; they told me they don't have them available for pickup at service centers. I said thanks and waited a few hours and called back. Same answer. So I asked for an install and before she even checked the service schedule, she said there's a minimum of a four day wait for getting a CableCard. Sounds like some BS policy designed to tick people off. So now I have to wait until Monday and pay $17 for a house call. What a PITA...


----------



## fishboy

My "install" date is not for another week (2 weeks total). Consider yourself lucky at just 4 days.


----------



## pdt66

I also was unable to pick up the CableCard at the service center (in Northern VA). They require a $24 installation service visit. I called on 1 Aug and they are coming on 3 Aug (would have come on 2 Aug, but I couldn't be home). I thought that was pretty reasonable timing. 

So happy to be returning my Scientific Atlanta HD8300 DVR and getting back to TIVO....the SA box was the most user unfriendly piece of crap. TIVO is worth the money.


----------



## gschoen

I was told on the phone I must schedule home install appt. and I did. Heard of people getting CC at service center (North Ave, Chicago). Went to suburbs (Naperville, Ogden Ave.) where they didn't have CCs. Stopped at North Ave. center and (after 45 mins in line) had my pick of 4 different cards (she didn't know the difference, thankfully I did my homework and selected the M-Card). No problem.

Activation wasn't painless, it took about 6 hours, running guided setup 4 times, and 4 different Comcast reps. The reps I called had no clue, the ones who CALLED ME BACK (! wow!) knew exactly what they were doing.

Summary: an installer isn't necessary. There is an equal likelihood of errors whether they are there or not.


----------



## mroach

gschoen said:


> I was told on the phone I must schedule home install appt. and I did. Heard of people getting CC at service center (North Ave, Chicago). Went to suburbs (Naperville, Ogden Ave.) where they didn't have CCs. Stopped at North Ave. center and (after 45 mins in line) had my pick of 4 different cards (she didn't know the difference, thankfully I did my homework and selected the M-Card). No problem.
> 
> Activation wasn't painless, it took about 6 hours, running guided setup 4 times, and 4 different Comcast reps. The reps I called had no clue, the ones who CALLED ME BACK (! wow!) knew exactly what they were doing.
> 
> Summary: an installer isn't necessary. There is an equal likelihood of errors whether they are there or not.


In that case I guess having an installer will be nice, so I can sit back and relax while he deals with any problems. The Comcast rep I spoke to said they don't have M-Cards. Sounds like either the CSRs don't know what's what or it varies greatly by region.


----------



## bicker

mroach said:


> ... she said there's a minimum of a four day wait for getting a CableCard. Sounds like some BS policy designed to tick people off...


My anecdotal experience indicates that there is some merit in this new policy. It was not in effect last year when they made three unsuccessful attempts to install CableCards for me. Now, with this new policy, the CableCards are tested and configured before the visit, and my fourth CableCard install attempt, a couple of months ago, went fine. :up:


----------



## bastion999

Overall I'm pleased with the way my installation went. The objective to have a pain-free installation, and this forum helped out immensely.

The installer was late but due to one my kids blocking unknown numbers, he wasn't able to call. Not a problem as I was working from home anyway.

The work order was for installation of the 2x cable cards and removal of the 8300HD. I also upgraded to digital basic for the Tivo HD.

The installer has only been with Comcast for 2 weeks and had never completed a CC install before. He let me drive the process from the printed instructions provided by Tivo. He was very diligent, writing down the serial number of the card, the host ID, and card ID.

Card 1 went in, firmware upgrade took place, and he called in the pairing information to his coordinator who in-turn relayed the information internally. It took about 20 minutes for the "Authorized" message to appear, but the ECM and EMM counts stayed at zero. Another call and another hard hit didn't change the status. Paired, but no entitlement messages.

After about 10 minutes he called back and was escalated to someone at the head-end who "did his magic" and the ECM and EMM count started to increment. Sure enough, I could then to the various channels within the Digital Basic and HD packages.

Card 2 went in, firmware upgraded, and the pairing took place, this time within about 20 minutes. He did have to call the enigneer again to send a hit. I also took the opportunity to have them send a hit to my Aquos TV to verify channels on that outlet too.

All-in-all it took a lot longer than needed, but went as expected. The only weird thing is that card one has a "S-Card" designator on it while card two doesn't have that bit. Both work and are decrypting channels, but I will be on the lookout (and expect) some potential billing and loss of channels.

But at least now the cards are paired and it shouldn't require a truck-roll.

During the wait time I did learn a lot about how installers are paid and the issues they have, especially on house wiring. I'll never let a cable, satellite, or telephone installer touch anything past the demarc without me being there.

As with others, my HD Tivo now is showing the macroblocking issue (Scientific Atlanta cards), but I've detailed that in the appropriate thread.


----------



## mroach

bicker said:


> My anecdotal experience indicates that there is some merit in this new policy. It was not in effect last year when they made three unsuccessful attempts to install CableCards for me. Now, with this new policy, the CableCards are tested and configured before the visit, and my fourth CableCard install attempt, a couple of months ago, went fine. :up:


If that's the case, I don't mind the wait. Maybe they got tired of each installation requiring hours of work and repeat visits and phone calls.


----------



## jmpage2

I posted a thread above this one that asks for the M-card model numbers or part numbers from those who have had one installed.

If you can share the info (maybe even a part number from your install receipt) here or in that other thread it would be much appreciated.

/EDIT

From another user the Comcast information for M-card follows;

Motorola PN: 514517-002-00
Barcode SKU: 12572 14271


----------



## jlib

gschoen said:


> ...Activation wasn't painless, it took about 6 hours, running guided setup 4 times...


It needs to be repeated that guided setup should not be done as part of cable card setup. Channels can be checked from within the cable card menu.


----------



## RavenFan

disneybear said:


> .... it sounds like something wrong with the pairing... I know that it is something wrong at the head end, and it bugs me that the tech guy isn't instantly convinced of this. I call Comcast ... I ask him if he can enter numbers in anywhere to change and he says nothing but the card id. He was very helpful, but still couldn't figure it out. I decide to do some research and of course come up with the answer my self. The info is on the Tivo site under Tivo Support...Troubleshooting CableCard Activation . In a nutshell everything one needs to know is there. My problem showed up as bright as day under the Tivo Conditional Access Menu. When on the offending channels, the Conditional Access page revealed the problem. It listed the fact that I was subscribed to the channel which means that the codes for my subscription were correct, but my Host Validation was unknown, which means my cards were not paired to my slots! Hmm didn't I tell the tech guy it was something about pairing? ... He calls(15 minute wait for them to pick up) and sure enough their data do not match. _Once matched and a hit was sent and everything Works_. .... I hope this helps those with similar problems! Tivo HD Rocks!


Disneybear...thanks for posting your experience. It sounds very similar to the problems that I am having in Baltimore County, MD.

I made an appointment to have cableCARDs installed in my new TiVoHD box on Tuesday. The CSR told me that I would have to wait until Thursday or Friday because only certain experienced technicians perform cableCARD installations. I took this as a positive sign that I would have the good fortune of a tech who could actually get my box working. I was able to arrange to take the morning off of work for my Friday appointment with an 8:00 to 12:30 time window. Naturally nobody arrived by 12:30, so called and was told that the tech would be an hour late.

1:45 - The tech arrives talking on his cell phone. He said that he was getting advice on how to install the card because he had never seen a cableCARD before. _Great_. I managed to keep my cool...it wasn't this tech's fault that he was sent to do a job that he wasn't trained to do. We spent almost an hour and a half trying to get it to work, but I was unable to get a picture on almost every channel.

I had a blank black screen on every channel that I tried except for _Comcast CN8_. That was odd...the useless Comcast propaganda channel worked, but nothing else did.

I kept mentioning that I thought that he needed to provide additional info to the main office to authorize the device (host ID, etc), but he didn't really pay attention to me and only supplied the serial number of the card.

I called Comcast immediately after he left. The CSR was amazed that they sent a contractor who had never seen a cableCARD before and repeatedly apologized. I have another appointment for Tuesday between 4 and 6 PM.

*Called Comcast AGAIN*

I didn't want to give up, so I called Comcast again after I got home from my office. I got a helpful individual, although it was hard to convince him that he needed to enter additional info. He tried several times to "hit" the box, but still no success. I kept mentioning the need to _pair_ the cableCARD, but he kept trying to do things his own way. Finally, he talked to someone else and said that he would try something different since he really couldn't mess things up beyond what they already were.

He asked for a CableCARD D, a Host ID, a Data #, a model, and a unit or box ID. WOW...that's the same info that appears in the CableCARD Pairing menu! He entered the info (although I didn't have a model - he just entered "Motorola". I thought things sounded pretty good, but when he submitted the info it kicked him out. There was a field that he did not have permission to change. He said that he has to wait until the local office has people available to authorize the change - something to do with assigning units to accounts. I can call back on Saturday between 9 and 5.

I found this post after my call. It confirms my suspicion that I am not correctly paired and that my account is not authorized to receive anything but the Comcast CN8 propaganda.

I also found this posting at ecoustics by Cheryl Staber. 
http://forum.ecoustics.com/bbs/messages/2/176786.html



> I work as a dispatcher for a cable company & I have had success with getting cablecards to work with various model of tv's. If there are no signal issues or other problems involved I can more often than not work with my tech in getting the card to work. We use Motorola's in our market and the process I use with Wega's and Bravia's is:
> 
> 1) Upon arrival at the customer's home, determine where the TV is located and that it is in working condition (all channels on our analog tiers are working).
> 
> 2) Power down the TV and insert the cable card.
> 
> 3) Power up the TV and wait for the set to display pairing info.
> 
> 4) Add the card to the customer's account along with any pairing info. (Done by our dispatch)
> 
> 5) Send an "INT" hit to the card.
> 
> 6) Go into the TV menu and find the CableCard.
> 
> 7) Select reset in the CableCard menu.
> 
> 8) Verify pictures on all channels are being subscribed to including digital and HD.
> 
> I use this process whether or not it is a new installion or a service call. If it is a service call and the serial # of the cablecard is already on the account, I take the serial # off the account before the tech starts the above process, cycle it, then procede with the above. The channels will start to auto populate after a couple of minutes. I have great success with this. Tiling is a signal issue, can be caused by something as simple as a loose coax connection at the back of the tv.
> 
> I have found that each TV needs to be treated differently, but it took alot of research, trial and error. Cablecards can work, you just need to know the proper way to install them.


I'm hoping for the best tomorrow. Thanks to the info that I found using this forum and Google, I have hope.

Thanks again.


----------



## jrrpd34

Just bought a HD Tivo and was finally able to get the cards paired. Still no HBO though.

Was wondering if everyone experiences a gray screen in between channel changes? Seems like a slow response while changing channels.


----------



## RavenFan

Not a surprise, but here is my update as of this morning.
I called to provide the hostID, part number, etc. in order to pair the card as I had done last night. The first woman said that a tech had to visit the house to do this, even though the problem was at the main office. She hung up on me while I was talking.

I called again and talked to another person. Same story. He refused to transfer me to a supervisor. Told me that I was wrong. He look up the person who I talked to last night. He was a part time employee and will not be in until Sunday at 6PM. The part time worker was the only helpful person who I had talked to and was the only one who came close to solving my problem.

I asked to speak to a supervisor today, but kept being told that I simply kept repeating myself. He would not transfer me.


----------



## adamwsh

*I am in Collegeville, PA*

My appointment day was today. Scheduled to install one M-Card or two S-Cards in my TivoHD.
Appointment was scheduled for 8am-10am.
I got a call from the tech at 7:30am to let me know she was on the way. I asked her if she was coming right from the office. She said yes. I asked her to bring a bunch of cards just in case the first didn't work. She said she has two and that is all she's allowed to bring with her. I asked if they were M-Cards and she said yes. So, already off to a good start, two M-Cards... one to try, and one as a back up.
She arrived in front of my house around 8:05 and sat in her truck, I think eating breakfast, for about 10 or 15 minutes. She then collected her equipment and come to the door.
As I was walking her to my basement, I asked if she had done CableCard installs before and she said yes. I asked her if she has done them in Tivo's before and she said, "We just put the card in. The software part is up to you." Which I was COMPLETELY fine with! I showed her the install instructions that came with the Tivo. I said it tells me to write down the serial number of the card. She started to read it to me, then handed it to me. I wrote down the S/N, UA & MAC and handed it back to her. She had already started calling her service line on her speakerphone. She didn't know where to put the card in the Tivo, so I showed her. She plugged it into Slot1 (on the right). The Tivo immediately recognized the card and brought up the config menu. She gave the person on the other end of the phone the S/N, then the CableCardID, HostID and Data number (all of which are on the tivo screen). Took about 5 minutes for the person on the other end to get it set up, and sent a couple of hits to the box. I went to the test channels screen and all channels that I should get were there.

All in all, I guess it only took about 20 minutes. The tech was a little rude, but otherwise cooperative. After all the horror stories I've read here, I was prepared for the worst, but it went about as smoothly as it possibly could have.

I think I was lucky to have someone that has done CableCard installs before plus someone on the phone that knew how to active them. I was also lucky to have an M-Card available to me, so I only had to worry about one card being installed.

So, kudos to Comcast for getting it right the first time with no trouble!

I think as long as they get the numbers right, and the person on the phone knows how to properly do the activation, it SHOULD be a painless process.

I wish everyone else as much luck as I had with my install!


----------



## CoyoteTeacher

adamwsh said:


> *I am in Collegeville, PA*
> 
> Here is another positive story: My appointment day was today. ... I wish everyone else as much luck as I had with my install!


I picked up the TiVo HD Thursday afternoon (Aug 2) and went through the set-up (without the cards) that evening. Comcast came out Friday at 11:30 am, and the tech had two Motorola cards completely installed within an hour. The premium channels plus HBO and Starz were working in HD on both cards without any problems.

This is for the guest bedroom where my wife does most of her casual TV watching; this makes her happy since she makes use of Wish Lists and doesn't appreciate the 3416's re-recording programs she's already watched and deleted.

I still have the Mot. 3416 in the living room with the larger TV, since I occasionally use it for On-Demand HD movies and it does work if you know the work-arounds and are patient.

*** This just to let you know things often work the way they are supposed to.

P.S. The tech knew about the TiVo software for the Motorola, said the company told him employees may get a crack at it soon, and said he was looking forward to seeing it. We're in western Massachusetts.

P.P.S. The tech only had two cards with him and one was bad. But he managed to contact another tech who was on the road not too far away, and that guy brought a replacement by. That and we were still done in an hour.


----------



## hoopsfan

My first post here- great resource for consumers!

I assume this is a blatant error but wanted to check for other customer experience on this before complaining to Comcast.

I'm a customer in San Mateo CA office though apparently routed through Foster City Comcast office (I have 94403 zip). 

I already had two TV locations with Comcast boxes and Tivo2's attached, and HD service (through the Comcast box) on one of them. The relevant monthly charges for this setup, beyond the digital package:
- High Definition TV $7.00
- Digital Addl Outlet $6.99 (I assume this is box rental)

I put in a Tivo3 in a third location (a contractor ran the cable), installed Cablecards with the typical minor hiccups (one bad card) but not too bad compared to the stories I've seen here. Comcast installer knew what he was doing- plugged in both cards at once but it didn't seem to matter. 

So I got the first bill and found these monthly charges including the previous services which I'm still getting:
- High Definition TV $7.00
- Digital Addl Outlet $6.99

and new charges:
- Dual C-Card Dig Access $1.79
- HDTV Additional Service $7.00
- HDTV Additional Service $7.00
- Digital Addl Outlet $6.99
- Digital Addl Outlet $6.99

So I'm getting charged an additional $29.77 per month for putting in the Tivo 3. I was assuming I'd just be paying $1.79 per month for the second cable card (they said one was free), or else $6.99 for the 'additional outlet' (even though there's no new box) plus $1.79. The double 'HDTV additional service' seems particularly bogus- has anybody else seen this charge? Any experience with Bay Area Comcast on this billing practice would be appreciated.

Thanks!
Hoopsfan


----------



## jlib

For new S3 should just be:
- Dual C-Card Dig Access $1.79
- Digital Addl Outlet $6.99


----------



## drcos

Don't know about the Bay area, but in SWFL, there is a $7.00 'additional digital equipment' fee on each of my 'second' cards, which according to the folks at the head end, has to be there (and apparently, when they remove it, the cards stop working). They've said they're 'working on it.'

I am in the process of contacting corporate for assistance.


----------



## RavenFan

adamwsh said:


> *I am in Collegeville, PA*
> 
> She gave the person on the other end of the phone the S/N, then the CableCardID, HostID and Data number (all of which are on the tivo screen). Took about 5 minutes for the person on the other end to get it set up, and sent a couple of hits to the box. I went to the test channels screen and all channels that I should get were there.
> 
> All in all, I guess it only took about 20 minutes.


I'm happy to hear that _someone_ has had a good experience. At least you were allowed to talk to people in the Comcast office to provide the numbers. And they were people who _actually believed_ that they needed to enter a CableCARD ID, HostID and Data number.

I wasn't even allowed to talk to anyone at Comcast on Saturday on the phone to try to give them the numbers.


----------



## bizzy

hoopsfan said:


> So I'm getting charged an additional $29.77 per month for putting in the Tivo 3. I was assuming I'd just be paying $1.79 per month for the second cable card (they said one was free), or else $6.99 for the 'additional outlet' (even though there's no new box) plus $1.79. The double 'HDTV additional service' seems particularly bogus- has anybody else seen this charge? Any experience with Bay Area Comcast on this billing practice would be appreciated.


Welcome to the monthly butt-raping you'll soon become used to from Comcast. Since I switched from DirecTV six months ago, Comcast has lied to me every time I've spoken with them. They lied about the free cable box for cablecard customers so they can access "On Demand", which is listed on their website. (First that it is not free, then that it was free, even though I got charged random amounts each month for it). They lied about applying credits for the random, bizzarre charges that would appear on my bill (various combinations of equipment, HD service, and AO fees).

I returned the cable box last month even though I will miss the On Demand programming. Hopefully they will randomly overcharge me less every month now- but honestly, I am not holding my breath.


----------



## mike_camden

Since it's all fresh in my mind, I'll detail my less than stellar installation process thus far.

A contracted Comcast tech showed up at my house within the agreed upon time window yesterday. His initial statement to me was that he was a cable card virgin and didn't see why I needed two cards. I told him it was for a Tivo HD. His response was that all devices only take one cable card, but he brought two anyway since there was a note on my record that I insisted on two being brought (good job to the CSR who took my order). I showed him the Tivo installation instructions, so he could see that it took two unless he had an M-card. He showed me the cards, both of which were s-cards. He then called the dispatcher at the Comcast NOC. When he got off of the phone, he tried to convince me that this Tivo was a waste of my time, and I should just stay with the DVR I had now. I explained that I have been through five of the Motorola DCT-641x DVRs, and I have had enough of them. 

We then proceeded downstairs to the entertainment center. On the way down, I handed him the instructions again and told him that I have read a lot of accounts in which the installation has gone awry and I thought it very important that we follow the instructions exactly as written. He agreed (at least for now -- I'll get to his change of mind later).

When we got downstairs, he wrote the Serial Numbers and other identifying info from the cards on the instruction sheet and then handed me the cards and asked if I wanted to put them in the Tivo (which I was delighted to do). While I put the first one in, following the instructions, he called the NOC back. It took us to the screen with the Host address. When the dispatcher at the NOC came on the line, he and the installer spent some time joking about how cable cards were a mess and this would be a difficult installation (great way to start). He then told us that he didn't have the card numbers in his computer, so we would need to remove the first card and reboot the Tivo. We did so and the NOC dispatcher put us on hold for about 15 minutes. After the reboot and when the dispatcher came back on the phone, we started over. After placing the first card in the NOC dispatcher told us to insert the second card. I insisted that we follow the instructions exactly, and he needed to activate the first card per the instructions. The NOC dispatcher told us that it probably wouldn't work anyway, but OK. After he said it was activated, he put us on hold while we tested the channels. During the channel testing none of the expanded channels would work. The NOC dispatcher came back on the phone 25 minutes later (the installer was pretty annoyed at the dispatcher at this time). I told the dispatcher that based on what I have read, it sounds like the card had not been successfully paired. I also suggested that he need to take the host data info and enter it into the system. At this point, he asked the installer to take us off of speaker phone and talk directly to him. They talked for a few minutes, and the installer read the host info to the dispatcher. The dispatcher put us on hold again while he "hit the card". While on hold, the installer half jokingly told me that he would be willing to give me $20 to forget about the cablecards and return the Tivo.

While doing the channel scan, we received an error (I think it was 161-4; I have the exact number written down at home). When the dispatcher came back on the line (on speaker phone), the installer told him the error we received. The dispatcher told the installer that this meant that the Tivo has a problem. He also said that these Tivos all have problems like this and that there was nothing that Comcast can do. I was starting to get annoyed because we had invested about 90 minutes at this point without any luck. I asked the dispatcher what the next steps were. He told me that they couldn't proceed any further and I would need to call Tivo to have them activate the cards and finish the installation. I asked him to please get a supervisor or someone else at his end who was more experienced with cable card installs that could help us at this point. He became upset and told the installer to take it off of speaker phone. When the installer got off of the phone, he told me that his visit was finished. He said he had been instructed to leave the cable cards, and I would need to call Tivo to activate the cards.

I knew this would be a problem because we hadn't tried the second card, and I doubted Tivo had access to Comcast's billing systems to activate it. I explained this to the installer, but he said that he was told that the job was finished on his end. He felt bad (and was pretty annoyed at the dispatcher), so he told me he would submit this so I wouldn't be billed for his visit. He also left me the phone number and instructions for calling the Comcast dispatcher at the NOC if I needed to after talking with Tivo.

I called Tivo, and like I thought, there was nothing they could do. They said that the error was probably a faulty cablecard. They instructed me to insert the second card and call comcast. I did so, and when the pairing screen came up, I called the Comcast NOC. I was "fortunate" enough to get the same dispatcher as before (Scott); he was pretty angry that I was able to call him. He emphasized that customer were not permitted to call him, and he could only work with authorized installers. I explained that I am an IT person by trade, and that I felt comfortable reading the numbers to him from the screen while he entered them in and tried to authorize my cards. He took the host info for my cards and sent a hit to each. When that didn't work, he said that he was unable to do anything else since I was "unauthorized to work with him", and I would need to call the 1-800 number. 

I called the 1-800 number and was connected to a very nice lady in tech support (Christine). She sent a hit to my cards. After this, I was able to get all of my channels except the premiums (HBO and Starz). She then noticed that the host numbers had not been entered in for my cards. She tried to enter them, but discovered that she didn't have access to that part of my account. She took down the numbers and told me she would email them to the department that is authorized to do so (which I'm assuming would be the NOC). 

Over the next three hours, Christine called me back twice to give me status updates (her diligence and efforts made me think that at least someone at Comcast gives a crap about customer service). In the end, she called back a third time after 8:00 PM to tell me that the department that enters host numbers into the system was unable to successfully authorize my cards, and they would need to do another truck roll (at no cost to me). I explained that I think the major part of the problem was the inexperience of the initial installer and the dispatcher and asked if she could something to ensure that the installer who comes next has a couple of extra cards and is experienced with cable card installs. She noted my account to read as such and read it back to ensure that I was satisfied with the emphasis that she placed. She was very apologetic, and I sincerely appreciated her positive attitude (especially after the attitude I received from the NOC dispatcher).

During the course of the afternoon/evening, I did try to reboot the TivoHD a couple of times (as has been suggested in this thread and others), but to no avail -- I still don't have access to the premiums. 

I'm hoping that they can get it straightened out tomorrow when the other tech comes. I still haven't activated the Tivo (I'm waiting to ensure that the installation can be made to work). The guy at Tivo understood my hesitancy to activate and assured me that not activating would not prevent the cable card installation to work as long as I was within the one week windows (which I am until Thursday).

Overall, I like the device (I haven't noticed the sever pixelation that some others have reported), but I don't have a lot of time to waste getting it to work. I hate to throw in the towel, when in my case I'm sure the problem is with Comcast and not Tivo, but I'm giving it until Thursday to get fixed. Hopefully, Comcast can make this work. If not, I would like to file a complaint with someone. Who would be the best group with whom I would register my complaint? The FCC, my local franchising authority, someone else? 

To address a point that has been raised through this thread and this board, I observed a very hostile attitude by two Comcast employees towards cable cards and competing boxes (Tivo in this case). I obviously can't say that it is a hostile attitude directed by Comcast as a company, but based on the way both were talking and some of the statements they made about their peers perception of cable cards and Tivos, it is an attitude that seems to pervade the support ranks at Comcast. This type of unprofessional attitude is not something that I would accept in my employees, and I find it disheartening that it seems to be the norm at Comcast.

Thankfully, the helpful CSR (Christine) did not say anything negative about Tivo or cable cards, so at least one employee that I dealt with acted in a professional manner.


----------



## jmpage2

The telephone industry went through the same thing after it was ruled by the FCC that non telco equipment could be connected to "the network".

It used to be that installers and service personel, etc, would do everything they could to throw a monkey wrench into things whenever dealing with a "non telephone company" piece of gear.

At the end of the day it's a bunch of overpaid people who work in a monopoly system who are afraid of losing their jobs and/or having it found out just how little they actually know about anything to justify the $$$ they make.


----------



## jlib

mike_camden said:


> Since it's all fresh in my mind, I'll detail my less than stellar installation process thus far.
> 
> A contracted Comcast tech showed up at my house...


I do not think there are any contractors that understand cable cards. In my region contractors make $4 flat rate for each cable card installed beyond what they get for the service call itself so there is no motivation to want to do or learn about cable cards. For the next appointment you should read the TiVo Cable Card Installation Instructions, particularly section 5 regarding the activation signal message 161-4 which you were interpreting as an error (it is unfortunate that it is listed as an "error message" without anymore verbosity. Good luck next time around!


----------



## gardavis

My HD Tivo will arrive tomorrow and I scheduled Comcast to come Tuesday. I requested an M-Card. I said I'd hold on to my old cable box for a while. Perhaps I will return it next month. My S1 Tivo and the box will be moved into another room.

There is no charge for the installation. The HD which included the cable card is 6.95/month. The old cable box is $6.99/month which will stop when it is returned to Comcast. So basically, it looks like it is no extra to switch to HD (actually I come out 4-cents/mo

I am keeping my fingers crossed for an uneventful install.

More to come....

Gary Davis


----------



## jmpage2

gardavis said:


> My HD Tivo will arrive tomorrow and I scheduled Comcast to come Tuesday. I requested an M-Card. I said I'd hold on to my old cable box for a while. Perhaps I will return it next month. My S1 Tivo and the box will be moved into another room.
> 
> There is no charge for the installation. The HD which included the cable card is 6.95/month. The old cable box is $6.99/month which will stop when it is returned to Comcast. So basically, it looks like it is no extra to switch to HD (actually I come out 4-cents/mo
> 
> I am keeping my fingers crossed for an uneventful install.
> 
> More to come....
> 
> Gary Davis


That's not entirely true. Your net with Comcast is the same but you will be paying the extra for TiVo of course.


----------



## gardavis

jmpage2 said:


> That's not entirely true. Your net with Comcast is the same but you will be paying the extra for TiVo of course.


True, with multi service discount, it will be an extra $6.95 to Tivo. My S1 lifetime will not transfer but I will leave it active since it saves me the full Tivo charge.

Comcast called me back about my M-Card request to make sure I did not have a Series 3 Tivo.


----------



## jmpage2

gardavis said:


> True, with multi service discount, it will be an extra $6.95 to Tivo. My S1 lifetime will not transfer but I will leave it active since it saves me the full Tivo charge.
> 
> Comcast called me back about my M-Card request to make sure I did not have a Series 3 Tivo.


Do me a favor. Find out how they have M-Card's listed in their system. I have a call in to the guy that set up my dispatch for tomorrow and insisted that I get an M-Card but I haven't heard back from him and he had no idea the 1st time I spoke with him what an M-Card was.

If the installer shows up tomorrow without an M-Card I'm going to send him on his way.


----------



## secondclaw

Final story on my Comcast installation:

1 - One week after I received the S3 ...
A very nice installer came in and handed me two cards, stating that he'd never done them before. He did not insist on doing things out of order, etc ... so we followed Tivo instructions to the letter. First card went in (fancier than the other card) - and he called the dispatcher. He was then on hold for about 40 minutes. He did read off some data from the pairing screen but I could not tell what data. Eventually he got both cards working - which kind of impressed me - and my pay channels (HBO) and regular channels were working perfectly. I was hopeful!
2 - I noticed that two of my channels, A&E HD and National Geographic HD, would through me to the pairing screen - on either tuner. I called Comcast tech support. A very nice lady on the other end sent some 'hit' ... then eventually told me that these two channels are not available yet to the customers - they will be enabled in a week (I sort of remember watching then on the 6412 Motorolla). So I decided to wait.
3 - A week has passed and naturally nothing happened. At the same time I discovered that I was billed for both an extra DO, and extra HD service. I called Comcast billing, which was fairly useless - and all arguing for what Tivo is did me no good. I requested a supervisor, and was promised that one would call me back in 24 hours - which naturally did not happen either. 
4 - I call comcast tech support again, asking for help on the two HD channels. A very nice lady tried to 'hit' the cards, gave up, then said she will send someone over.
5 - New person comes in - spends about 5 minutes playing with the cards, declares that there is nothing he can do, and leaves, leaving me rather angry. At this point I discover that I can actually pull a card out of S3 and insert it into the TV directly and I can tune same channels that S3 could - making me believe that the card wasn't paired.
6 - Called Comcast tech support again - and another very nice person told me that a person is going to come in. I pointed out that this already happened, and the person was unable to do anything. She insisted that everything will be ok. I notice that CCI on the two bad channels reads 0x02, while on other channels it reads 0x00 - making me think that these two new HD channels require pairing.
7 - Two guys show up on Sunday. One immediately proceeded to check the signal and splitters, while the other one - rather expertly - went to the peanut and started working with the pairing screen. He then called a dispatcher, and spent about 30 minutes with him providing him various info from the Pairing screen. The dispatcher then oddly states that nobody with CC's has been able to get these two channels to tune. The first tech left to validate signal coming in to my apartment (he already replaced one bad splitter), while the other was still on the phone with the dispatcher. Eventually I pointed out the CCI discrepancy he told that to the dispatcher. Nothing worked. The two left and promised to investigate.
8 - One of them calls me back on Monday after I come back from work - he said that there was a problem at the headend, and it was now fixed. I checked and indeed it was.

So now if S3 starts supporting M-Cards and Comcast actually has any, maybe my last remaining issue with Comcast will go away. Meanwhile, I am very happy with Tivo and planning to get internal drive update to 500gb, then plug in the 750gb eSata ... when the warranty runs out.

My installation was free by the way ... My net result is an $11 increase in Comcast payments after I returned their awful DVR. After all my arguing with billing I got a 'discount' on second DO - 2.99 per month for 1 year, so my net increase is only $7 right now.


----------



## mike_camden

jlib said:


> I do not think there are any contractors that understand cable cards. In my region contractors make $4 flat rate for each cable card installed beyond what they get for the service call itself so there is no motivation to want to do or learn about cable cards. For the next appointment you should read the TiVo Cable Card Installation Instructions, particularly section 5 regarding the activation signal message 161-4 which you were interpreting as an error (it is unfortunate that it is listed as an "error message" without anymore verbosity. Good luck next time around!


Thanks for the link. I had the instruction sheet that came with the Tivobut was so frustrated by that point that I didn't think to check online.

I've printed the page from the link you posted and will have that by my side tomorrow when the installer shows up.


----------



## RavenFan

mike_camden said:


> She then noticed that the host numbers had not been entered in for my cards. She tried to enter them, but discovered that she didn't have access to that part of my account. She took down the numbers and told me she would email them to the department that is authorized to do so (which I'm assuming would be the NOC).


Mike,

I'm just curious...where do you live? This is almost an exact replay of my experience in Baltimore County, MD. The one good CSR that would work with me did not have permission to enter the host ID information. I have another appointment for a tech to visit on Tuesday because nobody else will work with me over the phone.

I have no plan to give up on this and will elevate the problem to whatever level of management or authorities is required. I expect a significant increase in the number of CableCARD TiVos in the wild with the new $299 HD model. (Maybe not significant compared to the number of cable subscribers, but probably a lot more than with he original Series 3). At some point they will have to become more capable and willing to provide CableCARD support.

I'm also curious if there is any cable competition in your area. Verizon just got permission to enter my market, but it will take them quite a while to get their network built-out.


----------



## mike_camden

I'm in Wheeling, WV; it's about 45 minutes southwest of Pittsburgh - so I glare at your avatar name  I know it's just preseason, but I'm smiling watching the HOF game right now (which, by the way, I've only seen pixelation 3 times in 40 minutes; that's something I can live with).

I really hope they can get this cable card issue fixed. I despise the Moto DCT-6416, but I also don't want a system that doesn't get certain channels.


----------



## jfh3

mike_camden said:


> While doing the channel scan, we received an error (I think it was 161-4; I have the exact number written down at home). When the dispatcher came back on the line (on speaker phone), the installer told him the error we received. The dispatcher told the installer that this meant that the Tivo has a problem.


The dispatcher was wrong - 161-4 is actually a "good error" that you want to see.


----------



## jfh3

secondclaw said:


> 6 - Called Comcast tech support again - and another very nice person told me that a person is going to come in. I pointed out that this already happened, and the person was unable to do anything. She insisted that everything will be ok. I notice that CCI on the two bad channels reads 0x02, while on other channels it reads 0x00 - making me think that these two new HD channels require pairing.


This is the key - Comcast still doesn't have your cards validated. I went through this in February when Comcast changed the CCI values on some channels.

The problem is that the even though the CableCARDs may have had the proper pairing information entered (and are therefor authorized for your account), they haven't been validated. This is not a problem until you start using copy protection (i.e. a non-zero CCI value on a channel). If your provider doesn't use copy protection, as long as the cards remain authorized, they can be moved between hosts and they'll still continue to decrypt anything they're authorized for.

However, with copy protected channels (non-zero CCI), the card needs to get an additional message from the headend explicitly validating the host/CableCARD pairing
information. The card will only decrypt copy protected channels after it receives this message.

If your cable company has done this, the CableCARD Host Validation value from "Unknown 00" to
"Valid" (or something like that, not exactly sure of the text AND change the CA enable value from "not possible", at least on Motorola cards.


----------



## chef616

RavenFan, 

I live in Baltimore Country as well. I have them scheduled to come out tomorrow for the install. I was curious how much Comcast is charging you monthly for the cable cards. I currently subscribe to basic cable. I was able to get them while only upgrading to the Digital Starter package which is only $1 more per month. However, they told me that I would be charged $5.95 per month for each cable card. I will probably call after the install to try and resolve the pricing. I cannot wait for Verizon to be available so that I can ditch Comcast. 

Digital Starter: $1 
cable cards: $5.95 each 
Total: $12.90 per month


----------



## cr33p

chef616 said:


> RavenFan,
> 
> I live in Baltimore Country as well. I have them scheduled to come out tomorrow for the install. I was curious how much Comcast is charging you monthly for the cable cards. I currently subscribe to basic cable. I was able to get them while only upgrading to the Digital Starter package which is only $1 more per month. However, they told me that I would be charged $5.95 per month for each cable card. I will probably call after the install to try and resolve the pricing. I cannot wait for Verizon to be available so that I can ditch Comcast.
> 
> Digital Starter: $1
> cable cards: $5.95 each
> Total: $12.90 per month


You should get the first cable card for free, and then the second card for about 1.99, they may try telling you that there is an addl outlet fee but point out to them that it is for the same device. They have the info posted on their website

http://www.comcast.com/customers/faq/FaqDetails.ashx?Id=2651
good luck


----------



## xander2007

Thanks to everyone for posting the information here, it has been invaluable. Thought I would share my extremely positive experience *so far* with Comcast in Chicago [warning, this is long]:

So on the lunch hour today I head over and take the El up to North Ave, then walk 1/2 mile in the sweltering heat to the Comcast building. Wait in line behind ~30 people for about 15 minutes then get my chance at the counter. I put on my most joyful demeanor and begin:

Me: "Hi, How are you doing today?" (look her right in the eye, and wait for response)

Her: "Good, you?"

Me: "Good, thanks. I would like to pick up a cablecard."

Her: "Okay can I have your phone number and picture ID"

Provide phone number, then I fumble for my wallet here to get the ID, she says:

Her: "Oh you can just show it to me"

Showing her my wallet... my ID is not in the window, it is a pic of my daughter.

Me: "Well I got a picture of my daughter showing, I'd rather look at her than my ugly old mug!"

[I get a slight smile out of her which gives me hope...]

Give her my ID and then say:

Me: "Oh by the way, could I get a multistream card if you have one available"

Her: "Multistream, what is that?"

Me: "It is a card that can decode two digital channels at once"

[She checks with a character off screen stage right, who confirms that they don't have any of those cards]

Me: [cheerfully, but a sad clown inside] "OK, could I have two of the standard cards then?"

She then checks with two other people who crowd around her PC as she is not sure what to enter or how to code it, as equipment or service. She eventually codes it something, and the woman stage right walks into frame and hands her two cards, each in clear plastic PC Card cases. I notice that they are red, and I am bummed b/c I think they are the Comcast labelled red cards which apparently have had some problems. Thinking "Oh well, guess I will need a truck roll to rectify the issues I will undoubtedly encounter" 

She then prints out a receipt, and I am just waiting for her to mention the one time fee, the recurring fee, the additional outlet fees, or all of the above. She mentions nothing, and hands me the receipt, which has a couple of $0 amounts on it, which I happily sign.

She then me the two cards. YES!!!!

I am happy at least that I have two single stream cards which will hopefully work on the first try when I get home.

It is not until I get to the door that I look at the cards, and savor the moment. My joy is multiplied when I notice they are both labelled Motorola, and not just that - they are both "M Cards"!!!

Net result:

$0 outlay
$0 recurring
2 Multistream cards
1 hour 15 minutes door to door.

I am one happy camper.

We will see if this lasts, however, when tonight I get home and start phase two - THE INSTALL.

Also, I notice both of these cards are listed as "issued" as equipment on my account, however the notice only states that Converters and remotes must be returned... does this mean that both of these cards are mine to keep? Thanks Comcast! You're Comcastic!


----------



## acheslow

I'm wondering if my cards were installed properly or not...

I did a self-install on my two new Tivo HDs this weekend. The first one on Saturday went relatively well; we eventually got everything working in about 30 minutes. Yesterday was more difficult. I spent a total of about 2 hours on the phone trying various things with various people.

I ended up with the following results in the Conditional Access screen:

Card 1: Connected:yes, EnabledByCP:yes, Host Validation: Valid 05, Copy Protection Key: Enabled
Card 2: Connected:yes, EnabledByCP:no, Host Validation: Unknown 00, Copy Protection Key: Disabled

I can test channels find on Card 1 but when I test Card 2 I get the message "No channels available".

However, I can record two different shows at the same time! I assume I must be using Card 2 to authorize the second tuner, correct?

So I'm wondering if I should stick with the "if it's not broken don't fix it" rule, or should I exchange Card 2 under the assumption that the Conditional Access settings are not right and it will end up breaking something later on?

Thanks,

[Edit: Ok, nevermind, I answered my own question. I actually can only record two shows at the same time when one is unencrypted. Looks like I'm swapping CC2 for a new card]


----------



## cr33p

acheslow said:


> I'm wondering if my cards were installed properly or not...
> 
> I did a self-install on my two new Tivo HDs this weekend. The first one on Saturday went relatively well; we eventually got everything working in about 30 minutes. Yesterday was more difficult. I spent a total of about 2 hours on the phone trying various things with various people.
> 
> I ended up with the following results in the Conditional Access screen:
> 
> Card 1: Connected:yes, EnabledByCP:yes, Host Validation: Valid 05, Copy Protection Key: Enabled
> Card 2: Connected:yes, EnabledByCP:no, Host Validation: Unknown 00, Copy Protection Key: Disabled
> 
> I can test channels find on Card 1 but when I test Card 2 I get the message "No channels available".
> 
> However, I can record two different shows at the same time! I assume I must be using Card 2 to authorize the second tuner, correct?
> 
> So I'm wondering if I should stick with the "if it's not broken don't fix it" rule, or should I exchange Card 2 under the assumption that the Conditional Access settings are not right and it will end up breaking something later on?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> [Edit: Ok, nevermind, I answered my own question. I actually can only record two shows at the same time when one is unencrypted. Looks like I'm swapping CC2 for a new card]


Has your machine recieved the upgraded software for the CC2 slot yet?


----------



## jfh3

acheslow said:


> I'm wondering if my cards were installed properly or not...
> 
> I did a self-install on my two new Tivo HDs this weekend. The first one on Saturday went relatively well; we eventually got everything working in about 30 minutes. Yesterday was more difficult. I spent a total of about 2 hours on the phone trying various things with various people.
> 
> I ended up with the following results in the Conditional Access screen:
> 
> Card 1: Connected:yes, EnabledByCP:yes, Host Validation: Valid 05, Copy Protection Key: Enabled
> Card 2: Connected:yes, EnabledByCP:no, Host Validation: Unknown 00, Copy Protection Key: Disabled
> 
> I can test channels find on Card 1 but when I test Card 2 I get the message "No channels available".
> 
> However, I can record two different shows at the same time! I assume I must be using Card 2 to authorize the second tuner, correct?
> 
> So I'm wondering if I should stick with the "if it's not broken don't fix it" rule, or should I exchange Card 2 under the assumption that the Conditional Access settings are not right and it will end up breaking something later on?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> [Edit: Ok, nevermind, I answered my own question. I actually can only record two shows at the same time when one is unencrypted. Looks like I'm swapping CC2 for a new card]


There is nothing wrong with your second card. It needs to be validated. (notice Host Validation value on card 2). See my post a few up from yours.


----------



## mike_camden

jfh3 said:


> There is nothing wrong with your second card. It needs to be validated. (notice Host Validation value on card 2). See my post a few up from yours.


I'm having the same problem, and Comcast will be here shortly. How do a I tell them to validate the cards. I've spent numerous hours on the phone, and no one there seems to know what to do.

My Conditional Access info is as follows:
Card 1: Encryption: DES, Connected:yes, EnabledByCP:yes, Auth: Subscribed, , CA Enable: Possible, Host Validation: Unknown 00, Copy Protection Key: Disabled
Card 2: State: Subscribed. (doesn't list the other info listed above for CC1). Host Validation: Unknown 00, Copy Protection Key: Disabled.

Thanks.


----------



## acheslow

jfh3 said:


> There is nothing wrong with your second card. It needs to be validated. (notice Host Validation value on card 2). See my post a few up from yours.


Thanks, I just got off the phone with Comcast after reading your earlier post and requesting that they validate the card. Unfortunately, my conditional access readings are still the same.

I just read in another thread about having Comcast re-send an INIT command (not just another HIT). Think that might help, or should I just swap out the card?

Thanks,


----------



## jfh3

mike_camden said:


> I'm having the same problem, and Comcast will be here shortly. How do a I tell them to validate the cards. I've spent numerous hours on the phone, and no one there seems to know what to do.
> 
> My Conditional Access info is as follows:
> Card 1: Encryption: DES, Connected:yes, EnabledByCP:yes, Auth: Subscribed, , CA Enable: Possible, Host Validation: Unknown 00, Copy Protection Key: Disabled
> Card 2: State: Subscribed. (doesn't list the other info listed above for CC1). Host Validation: Unknown 00, Copy Protection Key: Disabled.
> 
> Thanks.


You went backwards - card one went from validated to not validated.

Sadly, The only way to fix it is to find someone on the other end of the phone that knows what "validated" means. Ask them to get you to someone who knows what a a DAC is - this will be someone at your local headend.

The process is SUPPOSED to be automated now - it's possible they could take the card off your account and start over, but that's probably tempting fate.


----------



## jmpage2

My install got pushed out a day. I insisted that they bring an M-card now that I know they are available in the greater Denver area. They said "sure, we'll make sure the foreman knows you want that"... guess we'll see how THAT goes.


----------



## mike_camden

Another visit by Comcast, another session of outright negativity towards cable cards and Tivo. I won't detail the whole saga again.

In the end, the tech told me that the dispatcher had to take all of the services off of my cards and basically start from scratch. Two hours later, he told me that all was authotized and validated. Unfortunately, he had stard the guided setup, and neither of us could figure out how to back out of it to confirm. 

He left, and I started guided setup. Before his visit, I was able to get all of my channels except Starz and HBO; after his visit, I am now able to get about 20 total channels (even many of the basic channels aren't coming in). The channels we are getting don't make much sense. There are some basic channels we do get and some we don't; some digital channels we now get and some we don't; we get all of the music channels; and still do not get HBO or Starz.

When I first reboot the Tivo (I have done this three times), we get Nat'l Geographic HD. When I try to change channels up or down, it tells me any channel I go to is unavailable. If I then try to go back to National Geographic, I get the channel not available. I have tried rebooting numerous times.

When I go into the conditional access screen for the 2 cable cards, the value changes.

I have seen the following for card 1:
Encrytpion: DES, Connected: Yes, Enabled: Yes, Auth: Subscribed (also have seen unkown), CA Enabled: Possible (when Auth is unkown, I see unkown here as well), Host Validation: Valid 00, Copy Protection Key: Enabled (when auth is unkown, I see disabled here), CCI: 0x03 (when auth is unkown, I see 0x00 here).
Card 2: State: Subscribed, Host Validation: Valid 00, Copy Protection Key: (I am getting readis as both Enabled and Disabled here), CCI (If CPK is eabled, I see 0x03 here; if CPK is disabled, I see 00x0 here).

I have spent about 45 minutes on the phone with Comcast tonight. That was a pleasure because I dealt with a CSR who assured me that Comcast does not support Tivos, so there is nothing they can do for me. We spent 15-20 minutes dickering back and forth that Comcast is required to provide support for THEIR cablecards. Finally, she promised to have a supervisor call me right back (that was over an hour ago). She did check to ensure that each cable card had the host associated with it and that my full package was listed for each.

I realize that these problems aren't Tivo's, but I am very, very frustrated at this point. I have lost almost a full day of work because of Comcast's incompetence. 

First of all, I would like to file a complaint With whom do I file one? The FCC, the local franchising board, another group?

Secondly, does anyone have any specific steps I can take to get this rectified? Would Tivo be able to help resolve some of this? I have to activate my Tivo service by Thursday. If this isn't resolved by then, the Tivo goes back. I realize that this is punishing the wrong party (tivo) and rewarding the wrong party (Comcast), but I don't have the patience nor the available free time to deal with much more of this.

Any suggestions would be most appreciated.


----------



## mike_camden

The specific error that I am seeing when I navigate to one of the many, many channels that is not available is Channel Not Available at the bottom of the screen with the Tivo picture next to it. Shortly thereafter, I'll get a message in the same location that says "Searching for signal on: Basic Cable In. " 

I'll reiterate for anyone who didn't read my previous posts -- after my first install on Saturday night, I was able to receive all channels except HBO and Starz without receiving the message. The second Comcast tech who came today didn't touch any of the cables or do anything that would have made the signal disappear. 

Also the really weird thing is that if I leave it on a channel that is listed as Channel Not Available" "Searching for signal" and then restart the Tivo, when the Tivo comes back on, that channel will be working. It will continue to work until I change it to another channel and then it will be gone again.


----------



## AGBulls

So my tivo is setup now Without my cable cards (I'm getting them tomorrow). What channels should I be able / not be able to have access to? I can get cbs, nbc, abc, fox, wgn, and a bunch of other crap -- but not espn, spike, or really many other channels. I'm assuming this is because all those other stations are digital, right?

I just want to make sure that I'm getting everything I'm supposed to right now . It would be ****** to not have anything to watch before i get the cards.


----------



## RavenFan

chef616 said:


> RavenFan,
> 
> I live in Baltimore Country as well. I have them scheduled to come out tomorrow for the install. I was curious how much Comcast is charging you monthly for the cable cards. I currently subscribe to basic cable. I was able to get them while only upgrading to the Digital Starter package which is only $1 more per month. However, they told me that I would be charged $5.95 per month for each cable card. I will probably call after the install to try and resolve the pricing. I cannot wait for Verizon to be available so that I can ditch Comcast.
> 
> Digital Starter: $1
> cable cards: $5.95 each
> Total: $12.90 per month


I can't wait for Verizon either. I work with someone who lives in Parkville who just got a flier for FiOS. Hopefully they move quickly. Even if I don't switch away from Comcast, I want to be able to make a legitimate threat that I will switch away from them.

As for prices, I probably shouldn't even guess what they will charge me. I was told that it would be $1.95 per month for the CableCARD, but I won't believe it until I see it. The installer brought 2 M-cards to my house and left both of them there, although he did not get either one working due to incompetence from all Comcast parties involved.

I also had to pay a $17.95 charge for the tech to come to my house.


----------



## RavenFan

mike_camden said:


> ... I realize that these problems aren't Tivo's, but I am very, very frustrated at this point. I have lost almost a full day of work because of Comcast's incompetence.
> 
> First of all, I would like to file a complaint With whom do I file one? The FCC, the local franchising board, another group?
> 
> Secondly, does anyone have any specific steps I can take to get this rectified? Would Tivo be able to help resolve some of this? I have to activate my Tivo service by Thursday. If this isn't resolved by then, the Tivo goes back. I realize that this is punishing the wrong party (tivo) and rewarding the wrong party (Comcast), but I don't have the patience nor the available free time to deal with much more of this.
> 
> Any suggestions would be most appreciated.


I'm guessing that I will have the same problems when I have my second tech visit on Tuesday 8/7 between 4 and 6PM.

It would be nice if there was some kind of TiVo support # that we could call while the technician is installing the card, or some kind of 3-way call that we could make to Comcast with a TiVo rep on the line. I know that this would be an expense to TiVo, but it might make for a better experience for those of us who want to use their product despite Comcast's resistance.

It would also be good for TiVo to somehow find a way to track people's experience getting CableCARDs installed. I would think that they would be able to apply more pressure than us individual customers who don't have the right connections to make any kind of difference.


----------



## Dogen

My experience with Comcast, which may admittedly be out of the norm since it was really TW Houston until a few weeks ago, went as follows:

Turned in motorola cable box and picked up 1 m card at midtown Comcast store. No waiting, and the guy behind the counter knew what I was talking about when I asked for an m card. The instructions that came with it were poorly xeroxed, but that's alright since Tivo has its own. All I really needed was the number to call on it to activate, which was legible.

I called to discover that the 'activation line' is actually a line where someone takes your information down and then puts it into a queue for someone else to eventually activate later, which might take 24 hours.

Fortunately it didn't take 24 hours, and finally 'searching for channel guide' or whatever disappeared around 5:53 and things started working.

Sadly I do seem prone to the occasional pixelation problem, but I think that's the Tivo's fault since it pops up on the menu. Not a dealbreaker by any means, though.


----------



## mike_camden

One ast post for the night. I tried bestrating the Tivo again. Lo and Behold, it appeared that all of my channels were working. I was seeing Starz, HBO, Nat'l Geo, A&E, ESPN, and Discover in all of the HD glory. After watching for about 10 minutes, I figured all was well and went into the Recording list to see if I missed recording any programming because of the problem. I made some changes to my scheduled recordings and went back out to live TV. Gues what. If you said, none of your channels worked anymore, you would be correct. All of the channels that just worked five minutes before were now giving me the channel not available and Searching for signal on basic cable: In warnings.

I now feel like I want to throw this Tivo HD through the window Again, I feel comfortable that the problem is on Comcast's end, but this is NOT an entertaining experience. If Comcast wants to disuade users from trying the competition, they are doing a bang up job of it. I'm giving them one more chance to ge it fixed, and then my wife has told me the Tivo needs to go.


----------



## AGBulls

mike_camden said:


> One ast post for the night. I tried bestrating the Tivo again. Lo and Behold, it appeared that all of my channels were working. I was seeing Starz, HBO, Nat'l Geo, A&E, ESPN, and Discover in all of the HD glory. After watching for about 10 minutes, I figured all was well and went into the Recording list to see if I missed recording any programming because of the problem. I made some changes to my scheduled recordings and went back out to live TV. Gues what. If you said, none of your channels worked anymore, you would be correct. All of the channels that just worked five minutes before were now giving me the channel not available and Searching for signal on basic cable: In warnings.
> 
> I now feel like I want to throw this Tivo HD through the window Again, I feel comfortable that the problem is on Comcast's end, but this is NOT an entertaining experience. If Comcast wants to disuade users from trying the competition, they are doing a bang up job of it. I'm giving them one more chance to ge it fixed, and then my wife has told me the Tivo needs to go.


Mike, best of luck to you. What city are you in? I'm going to my comcast office tomorrow here in Chicago to pick up an M card. I'm crossing my fingers i dont run into your issues!


----------



## DonRoeber

Comcast came out for the fourth time on Friday, and this time the guy brought two MCARDS with him. I'm happy to report that they actually worked! There was a bit of a problem with channel mapping, but once they fixed that at the head end, all worked well. Even more surprising, everything continues to work.

Now I get to see what they've done to my bill.


----------



## mike_camden

AGBulls said:


> Mike, best of luck to you. What city are you in? I'm going to my comcast office tomorrow here in Chicago to pick up an M card. I'm crossing my fingers i dont run into your issues!


AGBulls,
The beautiful metropolis of Wheeling, WV (about 45 miutes from Pittsburgh).

It just doesn't make any sense that it works when it first finished a reboot as long as I don't try to access the Tivo features.

It was just about perfect with the exception of no HBO or Starz (something I can live with but my wife would raise a fit) before the latest Comcast tech visit.

The thing that had me most annoyed last night and when I first posted was that even though pretty much the first thing out of every single Comcast installer, dispatcher, and CSR that I've talked to has been that they have very little if any cable card experience, most of them (with the exception of the CSR on Saturday night) made it a point to say very disparaging things about cable cards, Tivo (the installer yesterday did not say outright negative things about Tivo), and tried to convince me to keep their DVR and return the Tivo. When the guy yesterday started going off about cablecards and how I would be better with Comcast's equipment (while he didn't directly blast Tivo, he did take this tact), I informed him that cable cards were the cable companies' idea, not Tivo's. If they don't work properly, he has no one to blame but his company and the other members othat cartel.

RavinFan, I think your idea is exacly what is needed. If Tivo would make available someone in a three way call with the cable company, I think this would be a much less frustrating experience. I think they need to do something, or with the installation problems and the pixelation issues, they are going to lose customers. I am in the minority when I can listen to what the installer, dispatcher, and a CSR are saying about cable cards and Tivo and have a decent idea of what's true and what isn't. Most folks (the mass appeal that Tivo is hoping for) don't regularly visit boards like this and would probably just take their installer's word for it, keep the Moto DVR, and return the Tivo.


----------



## jrm01

mike_camden said:



> Another visit by Comcast, another session of outright negativity towards cable cards and Tivo. I won't detail the whole saga again.
> 
> Secondly, does anyone have any specific steps I can take to get this rectified? Would Tivo be able to help resolve some of this? I have to activate my Tivo service by Thursday. If this isn't resolved by then, the Tivo goes back. I realize that this is punishing the wrong party (tivo) and rewarding the wrong party (Comcast), but I don't have the patience nor the available free time to deal with much more of this.
> 
> Any suggestions would be most appreciated.


My suggestion:

First check the screen called Conditional Access Menu for both cards. It should read:

Encryption: DES 
Connect: yes, EnabledByCP: yes 
Auth: SUBSCRIBED 
CA enable: possible 
Host Validation: VALID (with a number) 
Copy Protection Key: Enabled

If it says that for both cards, the Validation hit by comcast was OK (card started and paired properly), meaning the second hit (authorization or initiation) is wrong. It is the second hit that determines which channels you are authorized to get.

Then call comcast and navigate thru the menu maze, indicating that you want to upgrade your service. When you get to a live person, ask him/her to verify what you are subscribed to at this time. If it matches what you think it should, tell her your problem. This person should be qualified to make the second "hit" to activate the proper level of service.

The key here is not to try and get a cablecard issue resolved when you first start, but to get to the right person who can change service levels.


----------



## gardavis

jmpage2 said:


> and he had no idea the 1st time I spoke with him what an M-Card was.


About a week back, I used the Comcast support chat to ask if M-Cards were available in my area and after a while, he came back saying yes.

When I made the Comcast appointment, I just said that I wanted an M-Card. She did not know what it was but noted it down on my request anyhow. Tonight is the appointment. I got my HD Tivo last night and got thru the initial guided setup in preparation for the card install. It seems M-Card installs are less troublesome.

Gary


----------



## mike_camden

jrm01,
Thanks for the advice. I'll try that from home this evening.


----------



## AGBulls

well, i just got back from the north avenue Comcast office in Chicago. I turned in my box and received two single stream cable cards. I asked if they had any m cards available -- and he surprisingly seemed to know what i was talking about -- then checked and said they were out. 

i got home, followed the installer instructions and installed the first card. i then called comcast. The rep who was helping me had no idea what to do -- and she tried to send a "ping" to activate it. Nothing worked, and I installed the other card with the same problem. She was nice, but clearly didn't have any other ideas. Frustrated, (since I was told at the office to just call customer support when I got home) I asked to speak to her supervisor.

Her supervisor, Stephanie, was extremely friendly and genuinely seemed like she wanted to help. She's in the Woodridge, IL office and explained that no one in the office is trained on these cards -- and only their field guys can activate them. Apparently, there are three numbers they need to activate the cards and the third number is something only the "guy in the truck" can decipher. She explained they didn't even have a way to input the info if I knew which number it was. Sounds like I'm pretty screwed, no? 

I explained to her this is what I was told and she said, "well, we're going to send a truck out to you TODAY to have a technician take care of it." I was extremely surprised and thanked her -- and also got her direct number. I think if I have more problems I'm just going to go right to her. Regardless, this technician is coming to apparently tell their home office something about something else that apparently I couldn't do. 

I'm crossing my fingers, and will report back soon.


----------



## boyettdw

mike_camden said:


> One ast post for the night. I tried bestrating the Tivo again. Lo and Behold, it appeared that all of my channels were working. I was seeing Starz, HBO, Nat'l Geo, A&E, ESPN, and Discover in all of the HD glory. After watching for about 10 minutes, I figured all was well and went into the Recording list to see if I missed recording any programming because of the problem. I made some changes to my scheduled recordings and went back out to live TV. Gues what. If you said, none of your channels worked anymore, you would be correct. All of the channels that just worked five minutes before were now giving me the channel not available and Searching for signal on basic cable: In warnings.


Mike,

At least I am not alone. You are the first person I have found who seems to be having a similar problem to mine. I can access all my HD and Digital channels, but can't see any analog ones. If I reboot the TiVo, like you I can see all my channels for a little while and then they disappear into the gray screen again. Yet the analog channels work when the CableCard is not in the TiVo.

All my calls to Comcast and TiVo have been fruitless. From what I can tell, my CableCards are properly paired and provisioned. I have just about run out of ideas. Let us know if you find a solution and I will do likewise.


----------



## DonRoeber

boyettdw said:


> Mike,
> 
> At least I am not alone. You are the first person I have found who seems to be having a similar problem to mine. I can access all my HD and Digital channels, but can't see any analog ones. If I reboot the TiVo, like you I can see all my channels for a little while and then they disappear into the gray screen again. Yet the analog channels work when the CableCard is not in the TiVo.
> 
> All my calls to Comcast and TiVo have been fruitless. From what I can tell, my CableCards are properly paired and provisioned. I have just about run out of ideas. Let us know if you find a solution and I will do likewise.


Have them check the channel mapping. There was something screwy with mine that kept me from getting Comedy Central, but able to get every other channel. They fixed it on their channel mapping box.


----------



## mike_camden

DonRoeber said:


> Have them check the channel mapping. There was something screwy with mine that kept me from getting Comedy Central, but able to get every other channel. They fixed it on their channel mapping box.


The Comcast lady told me last night that the channel mapping was correct for me and all of my subscriptions were active on my cable cards. Anyone want to guess what her next response was.... it's a Tivo problem.

I'm going to call when I get home from work today to see if I can speak to someone more experienced.


----------



## RavenFan

Latest status from Baltimore County, MD.

A real Comcast technician arrived very early in my time window (4:15). Not a contractor this time. He had installed CableCARDs before, although never in a TiVo. He immediately said that "We'll get you working. I have a bunch of cards in the truck, and I have plenty of time to work on this." So far, so good.

He immediately took down the HostID, CableCARDID, and Data numbers and paged someone on the head-end. He did have to wait about 5 minutes for a reply. The lady on the other end took down the numbers and worked her magic. The names of the available channels disappeared, and then reappeared after about 5 or 10 minutes.

It works! 

I have checked many (not all) channels, including some analog channels, the premiums, HGTVHD, A&E HD, National Geographic HD. So far, so good.

The tech said that he had a good person to work with on the head-end who had never let him down. He also said that he is not a "Lead Technician", although they don't have too many leads available, so it's hard to get an appointment with one. He also said that he was never officially trained on CableCARDs, but he was able to figure out what to do. Sometimes he has bad cards, but they're "not hard to get working." He said that contractors do not have access to the same people at the head-end as real employees.

Other notes:
The tech said that "this is really no different from a TV with a CableCARD".
He did not make negative comments about TiVo. 
He asked if I wanted to turn in my Comcast DVR today. (I didn't because we still want to finish a few episodes of "The Tudors" and The Big Lebowski in HD.) 
His only comment about the Comcast DVR was if I used OnDemand. I said that I don't. He did not try to push it on me.

In the end, the difference in people who provided service today made a huge difference. It does NOT excuse the nonsense that I had to deal with over the past week.

My one bit of advice would to be sure to specify that you have an experienced tech visit the house, not a contractor. Perhaps it's even worth the wait for a lead technician if they accept your request.


----------



## Gerhard

Heh.

I've noticed that there are contractors and Comcast in-house techs.

I've also noticed that it's a big crap shoot in general. I've had contractors that are clueless, and I've also had Comcast techs who were just as clueless.

It seems that if you get someone that's been with Comcast for a long time, they know what they are doing. If they are a younger tech, they end up being only a little better than the contractors.

With the contractors I've noted that they all have to purchase their own tools... so you get a huge variation on quality based upon what they can afford.

(I had them out here about 6 times in the past year... 4 for the Tivo...)


----------



## jmpage2

Tech showed up today with two single stream cable cards. I sent him back to try to get me an M-card based on other posts indicating that M-cards are available somewhere in Colorado.

If he can't get me an M-card then I guess I will just have to eat the fees on the 2nd card, etc, until sometime in the future when I can get it sorted out.


----------



## chef616

I had my install today. I had a 8-12 appointment and the tech showed up about 15 minutes after 12. The tech was nice and did not seem negative about cable cards, but was also completely without knowledge. He indicated to me that he had just been trained on them yesterday. He showed up with M-Cards which was a good start. All he did was put the card into the Tivo and tell me that he had previously activated the card. He had no idea that he needed to call in to activate them once they were installed. I just sent him off and took care of the rest myself. 

After the tech left I called Comcast. The CSR was friendly and seemed to know what she was doing. After a few minutes she was able to hit the card and I was getting channels. After getting of the phone I notice that I was only receiving HD channels, but none of the basic channels. So, I called back and again the CSR was very helpful and was able to get my basic channels working. 

In all it wasn't nearly as bad as I was expecting, but I am still a little annoyed that I essentially had to pay $17 to have a tech deliver the cable card to me.


----------



## AGBulls

I'm literally just about to lose my mind. After Tivo tech support was able to determine that something was wrong with slot 1 on my tivo, i went to best buy to exchange it. i came home, put the cards back in and guess what?

it wont read the card on slot one either! obviously this is some kind of cable card problem..but im really getting near the end of my rope here. i spent all day trying to get this to work, and am having no luck. the last person i spoke to was another clueless person at comcast, who claims my cable cards are marked in the system, so they should work.

i told him about all the relevant pairing information, and he seemed to have no clue what i was talking about. i told him id need a person to come out to activate the cards and he said he'd escalate my problem and have someone call me back in 4 hours. 4 hours!!!!

That is 10:00 chicago time. There is no way someone from comcast is going to call me that late...i just don't believe it. can anyone help me? i need some direction here...I really told myself this couldnt be so difficult...

but it definitely has been.


----------



## d_anders

Well, I'm working now...everything, including HBO, and I have no idea what they did to fix it.

I called @ 5pm tonight and stated that I hadn't received a follow-up call from last night's failed visit from the installer. By the way, I don't really believe it was the installer's issue. The poor guy sat in my house for close to an hour waiting on hold for to get through to their support back office. I heard the music and prompts and the guys call into the same environment as the customers (with some amount of priority I hope), but he waited and waited.

In the end, he wrote all the info down and had someone email my host and data info to the "right guy". Nothing was working as of this morning, so when I called back and noted my issue they said that they would look into it.

When I got home tonight from work I had a voicemail waiting stating that they "rehit" the cards (I'm thinking, oh great, that will be 8th time and no avail), but when I checked everything was working...so far...so good. 

This is definitely down to procedures and Comcast simply documenting what to do. Nothing else. Pure and simple. I'm convinced that the system they have to support cable cards is very cryptic and requires a lot of configuration and checking. They could probably have better support software, but it's clear they don't have the mass of cable card customers for it....

Regardless, I'm writting emails and a follow-up paper letter.


----------



## mike_camden

RavenFan,
Congrats that it's working for you. Still no dice on my end. I called Tivo, and we had a conference call with Comcast. The lady at Comcast was very nice but clueless. The Tivo guy tried to walk her through it, but she couldn't figure out how to remap channels to a cable card. her supervisor is supposed to call me back tonight. After the conference call, the Tivo guy told me to call them back if CCast doesn't get it working in the next couple of days. he said they had an internal unit that is tracking this and advocating for the customer when the cable company is unable/unwilling to resolve the issue.

So if any of you are getting the run around from your cable provider, I'd recommend calling Tivo before throwing in the towel.

Hopefully, I'll hear back from Comcast tonight.


----------



## maharg18

Here's my experience:

I bought my S3 last September, took 1 week of hell for Comcast to get the cablecards working, since then it has functioned flawlessly.

I bought a new Tivo HD for the bedroom the other day. Went and picked up two Motorola s-cards from the Comcast office today (No m-cards available, so they said). I called customer service, and to my amazement they activated both cards within 10 minutes! All was well!

Unfortunately, a while later I go turn on my S3 and now both of it's cards, that have worked flawlessly for almost a year, are dead. I called Comcast back up, the guy re-hit all my cards after a little convincing, and miraculously both Tivos are now working perfectly!

I must admit that today's experience has actually renewed "a little" confidence in Comcast, as even with today's hiccups, it still went MUCH smoother than it did last September.


----------



## d_anders

maharg18 said:


> Here's my experience:
> 
> I bought my S3 last September, took 1 week of hell for Comcast to get the cablecards working, since then it has functioned flawlessly.


Yeah, that's about right. It took me 5 business days, almost one year later from your experience.

We're the passionate ones about their TiVos....good lord, this will never make mass appeal with someone new to the Tivo experience. Unless their purely an OTA customer, they'll give up and return the box.

TiVO is right in building a cablecard support unit. For the upcoming Christmas shopping season and adoption, they've got to work hard and fast in the next month to get all the cable companies to have better setup procedures.

I know that what I'm about to say will not sit well with some, but I highly suggest that TiVo provides some type of additional one-time revenue directly to the cable company for each box successfully setup under a certain SLI (service level incentive). Forget stating that FCC requires it....guess how many would setup additional procedures and get them communicated for the revenue....all of them.

That said, otherwise ComcasTivo boxes for the majority of comcast customers will be the way to go. For the other cable comapnies and for comcast customers insisting on having their own box, providing an incentive will be the way to go.


----------



## ScottE22

My experience was, surprisingly, not as bad as anticipated. Alas, I fear that it isn't over yet...

Called Comcast (Northern, CO) last Friday on my way home from purchasing my TiVo HD and was told they don't do CableCards in TiVos - only TVs. I said, "I'm sure you're mistaken. Is there a supervisor I can speak with?"

So we got that straightened out and the install scheduled for today -- Tuesday -- between 3 and 5pm. Well, I was a little miffed that I left work at 2:45 and the guy didn't show up until 5:15, but that's OK. I'll live.

The installer had with him 2 Motorola cards so I was VERY glad to see that given what I've read about the Scientific Atlanta (?) cards. Card 1 goes well. TiVo recognized it and displayed "SCard insterted." He waited a minute and called in with the "host" and "data" numbers that showed up on the screen. Solid. We're halfway home.

We appeared to have a little hiccup with card 2. After he installed it, TiVo did say, "Card inserted," but not "SCard inserted" as it had said with slot 1. I figured this was probably because slot 1 could take an M or an S card so it needed to differentiate whereas if there was a card in slot 2 it was assumed to be an S card and so it was not explicitly indicated.

But, the "Host" and "Data" info wasn't coming up. Strange. We finally found it under "Cable Card pairing" and he phoned it in. Here's where it got weird...

The girl on the other end (I know b/c it was a Nextel on speaker) said, "That's odd - I'm getting 'card not in inventory.'" He re-read the host and data info to her and she repeated the same thing. Of course, by now it's after 5:30 so the "cable card expert" was gone for the day...

So she calls the main office in Denver and calls us back saying that she'll have to let the guy take a look at it in the morning. The weird part is that while he's talking, I start messing with TiVo and notice that both cards seem to be working... I can record two shows in HD at the same time.

This perplexed him quite a bit. On further examination, it seems card 2 is getting most of my "network" channels in digital and HD, but no premiums like Discovery HD or Encore. Card 1 is getting everything.

Installer thinks this is due to the issue with the card not being "in inventory."

So I'm at about 75% right now. We left it that the "cable card expert" would see if he could resolve the issue from the office in the morning, and if not the installer promised to return tomorrow with a new card for slot 2.

All in all, I'm a little disappointed that it's not all up and running today, but given some of the horror stories I've seen on TCF I'm not complaining... I can still watch any channel I want and record _most_ of what I want as long as there aren't two shows on premium channels at the same time (I can't think of when this would be an issue for us).


----------



## cr33p

Well Crapcastic showed up today after I called and harassed them 2 times for failing to follow instructions to call me and not my wife when they showed up for the install so I could run home. Anyways the tech showed up with 4 cable cards all motorolla and to my great excitement three of them where red and said M card right across them so I immediately told him what that meant and of course he had no idea but I told him to try that card first, after about an hour on the phone with the cable card provisioning dept they had almost gave up and I asked them to try one more of the M cards and voila we are in bizzness. One weird thing I cant explain though is some HD channels have no audio, ESPNHD and TNTHD so far. Any ideas?


----------



## xander2007

Well here is an update on my Chicago experience, which started great as the local North Ave Comcast office just up and gave me 2 M Cards for free...

Get home, write down all the info and put one of the M Cards in the machine. Call up Comcast, have the nice lady hit the card. I make the BIG mistake of letting her get off the phone before I check all the channels. DO NOT LET THEM GO.

I now get very basic channels and HD locals, no digital programming at all. The CC Info screen shows the Validation at ? and getting the MP issue (Missing Program Rekey for the single stream Motorola cards, multistream just shows MP)

So I call back, get some jerko who hits the card, no change, then I mention the dreaded word Tivo, then he says it's a Tivo problem. I start to explain the pairing does not look right and he transfers me to a waiting state on some other weird tech support line. I was in the middle of talking and he just basically hung up on me!

Called again, get someone else to hit the card, try to explain pairing again, get nothing but a trouble ticket number to their CableCard group, who would either 1) get back to me within 4 hours, or 2) fix it by the morning. She and I were both confused as to what they would do.

So wait till next morning, nothing changed. Call back at 7AM, another hit then nothing, another promise for a 4 hour callback. 2pm, no callback. Call back in from work, call wife on my cell phone, 2 phones, one on each ear.

Have wifey turn on TV and let me know what's happening. Get a nice woman who is very competent, start to explain my dilemma, mention it is a Tivo, tell her that the message boards said I should do a "Hard Reset or Initialization, then a Hit, then a Refresh, whatever that means!" (Of course I know what it means but I want to play dumb so she feels like the expert. Power struggles rarely result in working cable service)

This woman tells me that is already exactly what she did, except she did not do a Hard or Cold initialization, but a "warm"? or something init, but anyway she seems to know what to do with these Tivo's.

Wifey tells me that the channels (she is on 201 or Discovery HD for testing) come in, then go black, then come back in again. Nice lady tells me it may take a few minutes to settle down. I tell nice lady "If I have to call back and have them do the magic you just did what would I say" She says "I already wrote down in the notes that I did an init, hit, refresh so it's there already." I say "thank you so much, you have really helped me make some progress here!"

Come home expecting to see missing channels, audio dropouts, etc. Nothing. HD channels and DVR works perfectly, can record to HD's at once, the dual tuners are AWESOME!

Summary:

Up and working w/in 24 hours with one M-card.

Learnings:

- Do not let them off the phone until it is working!
- Do not let them talk you into a truck roll unless your card looks like it is actually bad!
- Fight hard to get an M-card! The M Cards are probably newer and clearly say M CARD on the front.
- Most of all this confusion is from them not doing a "Init, Hit, Refresh"
- Call back until you get someone who can do a "Init, Hit, Refresh"
- I will say it again, call back until you get someone to do a "Init, Hit, Refresh"

Notes:

I have noticed a few *tiny* pixelization artifacts occur, both during live HD and on the Tivo menu. Does not bother me one bit. They are small areas and resolve quickly.

While navigating channels in the program guide the audio drops out for a second on HD channels. No biggey to me, but wife noticed it.

I also had a new line run to the house last year with the newer cable (I believe RG-6U?) which handles HD better. I ran new line from the splitter directly to the TV with this new higher quality cable. No older RG-59 at all to the HD Tivo. 


Good luck everyone!


----------



## eschmith

I was a former Tivo user who has used the Comcast Motorola DVRs for a few months, after dumping DirectTV due to poor HD offerings and one of the worst DVR interfaces known to the mind of man. Read as many posts on the forums as possible, and not being able to get any real details about the upcoming Tivo-Comcast-Motorola offering, decided to get the HD and try it. Got the box delivered a few days back, ran setup and got the software upgraded to 1b. No problems. Called and scheduled the installation. Installer came out with 2 cards and had never installed on a Tivo before. I had everything printed out and had him follow the official instructions. We got the first card working fine, 2nd card was DOA. He said he had no more, and his warehouse had no more, he left. 

Called comcast cust svc who said they would send out another tech that night. Right before the 2nd install window, a comcast dispatcher called and said the Comcast CSR was mistaken about being able to give me a 2nd install in one day, that the cablecard lead was normally 4 days. She did schedule a new install 2 days out (today, I'm waiting for the tech now), and I asked her to a) make sure the cards brought were tested, and b) get the tech to bring out several cards. Not a horrible experience.

Notes: Tech spent 45+ minutes on hold. When I called in to Comcast tech support, I got through in 15 seconds, and I told them their system was really screwed up if their own techs can't get through, and that if I was an installed being paid by the install, I'd be really upset about wasting 45 minutes at a stop

Tech seemed to have to make multiple phone calls to get the card activated, not sure if he had the proper info about the process

Comcast says Mcards are not available in my area

Picture quality is, if I had to guess, a bit worse than my Comcast Motorola HD DVR box. Channel tuning possibly slower too, and as others have reported, menu is slow. Very concerned about this as this is the newest Tivo on the market, but hoping (as others have said) that it will be patched like the S3 has been.

Crossing fingers for 2nd card today..


----------



## jmpage2

In my experience nothing you say to the CSRs about testing cards, m-cards, etc, make it to the technician.


----------



## superpac

I'm in Houston, TX and just bought a TiVo HD last night at Best Buy. Went in to the local Comcast (Time-Warner just a few months ago) sales office this morning, asked for a cable card for the TiVo. While I was waiting for the new girl at the register to figure out how to ring it up, the guy behind me explained he was returning an M-Card he couldn't get to work, but he said it wasn't for a TiVo. I saw the card he had was red and had an M-Card sticker on it.

So the girl at the register got someone else to come over and help her, and the first card they brought out was not an M-Card, so I was like, "oh, well I'll need two of those--or just one of the M-Cards with the red sticker." They went and looked and they had ONE M-Card (that's all I need though, right?). They rang it up, and now I gotta install it later today. I'll probably leave work early to do that since I guess you have to call in to customer service, huh? 

I asked if they had any instructions sheet on how to do it or who to call, but they said the didn't have anything. So... I guess I'll try my luck with Customer Service later. Do I just do the 800 number or my local office?


----------



## gardavis

I had my install appointment yesterday evening and had requested an M-Card. The contract installer showed up with no cards! My M-Card request was on the paperwork misspelled Mutl Stream). 

Another install is scheduled tonight. Hopefully they will bring an M-Card.

Gary


----------



## DonRoeber

mike_camden said:


> The Comcast lady told me last night that the channel mapping was correct for me and all of my subscriptions were active on my cable cards. Anyone want to guess what her next response was.... it's a Tivo problem.
> 
> I'm going to call when I get home from work today to see if I can speak to someone more experienced.


My settings were correct in the phone support person's computer, but they were somehow stuck on their channel mapping box. She needs to escalate this to those engineers.

Good luck.


----------



## jmpage2

superpac said:


> I'm in Houston, TX and just bought a TiVo HD last night at Best Buy. Went in to the local Comcast (Time-Warner just a few months ago) sales office this morning, asked for a cable card for the TiVo. While I was waiting for the new girl at the register to figure out how to ring it up, the guy behind me explained he was returning an M-Card he couldn't get to work, but he said it wasn't for a TiVo. I saw the card he had was red and had an M-Card sticker on it.
> 
> So the girl at the register got someone else to come over and help her, and the first card they brought out was not an M-Card, so I was like, "oh, well I'll need two of those--or just one of the M-Cards with the red sticker." They went and looked and they had ONE M-Card (that's all I need though, right?). They rang it up, and now I gotta install it later today. I'll probably leave work early to do that since I guess you have to call in to customer service, huh?
> 
> I asked if they had any instructions sheet on how to do it or who to call, but they said the didn't have anything. So... I guess I'll try my luck with Customer Service later. Do I just do the 800 number or my local office?


You should print the setup instructions from www.tivo.com. I believe that you can find a link to them earlier in this thread or in the Comcast Cablecard thread. Those instructions should make it pretty clear what needs to happen to get the cablecard installed.


----------



## eschmith

Well, the same tech that was here 2 days ago arrived an hour ago with 3 new cablecards. While he still spent 30 minutes or so on hold, the first one he tried seemed to work great. Asked him if his office would be testing the original "bad" card to see if the error was actually a bad card or the card handshaking with my Tivo, he said no, the cards just get RMA's back to the vendor for a replacement. It could be that someone\somewhere in Comcast will find out if that card was really bad or not, no way to know.

Side note - after the tech left, while running guided setup again, I got the 161-4 error message popup, but ignored it and completed the setup. Also, for the first time since I have had the unit, I saw the pixellation that I've read about in so many posts .. only after installing the 2nd cablecard.


----------



## jlib

eschmith said:


> ...Asked him if his office would be testing the original "bad" card to see if the error was actually a bad card or the card handshaking with my Tivo, he said no, the cards just get RMA's back to the vendor for a replacement...


Or, as in my case, they just get thrown back in the pile. The first one used on my first installation attempt even had "BAD" written on it with a Sharpie marker.


----------



## TerryTT

jlib said:


> Or, as in my case, they just get thrown back in the pile. The first one used on my first installation attempt even had "BAD" written on it with a Sharpie marker.


My installer came yesterday, he had no clue, argued with me for 20 minutes about M-cards not being available other than as part of a new DVR comcast is selling and about tivo needing cards... he said it doesnt need them, you already have channels on it (doh).

Took him 3hrs to get it working and I have to pay 2.75 for the second card.


----------



## AGBulls

My wife is currently dealing with Comcast at our house as I type this. We're not receiving any premium channels -- and they can't seem to figure out why just yet. At least the cards appear to be working. 

They've been there since 11:30 -- and its 2:00 central time.

How insane is this? I can't even believe how long this is taking them.


----------



## Langree

superpac said:


> I'm in Houston, TX and just bought a TiVo HD last night at Best Buy. Went in to the local Comcast (Time-Warner just a few months ago) sales office this morning, asked for a cable card for the TiVo. While I was waiting for the new girl at the register to figure out how to ring it up, the guy behind me explained he was returning an M-Card he couldn't get to work, but he said it wasn't for a TiVo. I saw the card he had was red and had an M-Card sticker on it.


I picked mine up at Best Buy last night too, hoping to go get cards today. Finishing up guided set-up and patching now.

Someone here posted that Comcast Houston has a dedicated phone # for Cablecard activation and troubleshooting.


----------



## AGBulls

AGBulls said:


> My wife is currently dealing with Comcast at our house as I type this. We're not receiving any premium channels -- and they can't seem to figure out why just yet. At least the cards appear to be working.
> 
> They've been there since 11:30 -- and its 2:00 central time.
> 
> How insane is this? I can't even believe how long this is taking them.


Well, absolutely no progress. They spent over 3 hours at my house, my wife is pissed off and we still just have BASIC CHANNELS on both tuners. I'm going to lose it. They claim that the cards are paired correctly and should be receiving stations, but they aren't. I even spoke to Tivo tech support who went through the conditional access screens and was able to show that the cards are working from the tivo's end and are connected properly.

At this point...what am I suppose to do?


----------



## superpac

Langree said:


> Someone here posted that Comcast Houston has a dedicated phone # for Cablecard activation and troubleshooting.


D'oh. Well someone here said they're supposed to give you a xeroxed page with a number to call and activation instructions. I asked about that and the (admittedly new) girl gave me a blank stare and said, "nope, that's it." I searched on this board but couldn't find the number.........I don't suppose anyone would have it to help a brutha out, huh? :'(


----------



## Langree

superpac said:


> D'oh. Well someone here said they're supposed to give you a xeroxed page with a number to call and activation instructions. I asked about that and the (admittedly new) girl gave me a blank stare and said, "nope, that's it." I searched on this board but couldn't find the number.........I don't suppose anyone would have it to help a brutha out, huh? :'(


I should be there in a bit, I'll see if I have better luck, I'm going to the office on Bissonnet.


----------



## mike_camden

I finally, finally, finally talked with someone at Comcast who knows what the heck they were talking about. Lawrence in the Pittsburgh office, who has 4 cable cards at home (wow, imagine how much of a difference it makes if the tech actually uses the technology). 

They are sending someone out again tomorrow (3rd visit). Lawrence gave me his local number and extension at Comcast and said he would be working when the tech arrived. He implored me to call him either while the tech was there or after he left if anything didn't go correctly. 

Just a rehash on the problems I'm seeing:
After the first install, I could get all channels except HBO and Starz packages.
After the 2nd tech visit, I was only able to get about 20 channels (no real rhyme or reason to what packages are there and what aren't). If I reboot the Tivo, I am able to get everything for about 5-10 minutes. As soon as I enter the Tivo menu or after about 5-10 minutes, I lose access to everything but those 20 or so channels. If I go into Cable Card diagnostics, and test channels, only those 20 or so show up. Tivo told me last night that the channels weren't properly mapped to my cable cards. We did a conference call with Comcast, and the CCast lady was unable to make it work with the remap (she sent a init, hit, refresh to each card independently).

I'm just very pleased that I now have access to someone at Comcast who seems like he knows what he's talking about, seems committed to making a tech work that they are mandated by law to support (cable cards) and actually seems committed to making this work for me as a paying customer.


----------



## AGBulls

xander2007 said:


> Well here is an update on my Chicago experience, which started great as the local North Ave Comcast office just up and gave me 2 M Cards for free...
> 
> Get home, write down all the info and put one of the M Cards in the machine. Call up Comcast, have the nice lady hit the card. I make the BIG mistake of letting her get off the phone before I check all the channels. DO NOT LET THEM GO.
> 
> I now get very basic channels and HD locals, no digital programming at all. The CC Info screen shows the Validation at ? and getting the MP issue (Missing Program Rekey for the single stream Motorola cards, multistream just shows MP)
> 
> So I call back, get some jerko who hits the card, no change, then I mention the dreaded word Tivo, then he says it's a Tivo problem. I start to explain the pairing does not look right and he transfers me to a waiting state on some other weird tech support line. I was in the middle of talking and he just basically hung up on me!
> 
> Called again, get someone else to hit the card, try to explain pairing again, get nothing but a trouble ticket number to their CableCard group, who would either 1) get back to me within 4 hours, or 2) fix it by the morning. She and I were both confused as to what they would do.
> 
> So wait till next morning, nothing changed. Call back at 7AM, another hit then nothing, another promise for a 4 hour callback. 2pm, no callback. Call back in from work, call wife on my cell phone, 2 phones, one on each ear.
> 
> Have wifey turn on TV and let me know what's happening. Get a nice woman who is very competent, start to explain my dilemma, mention it is a Tivo, tell her that the message boards said I should do a "Hard Reset or Initialization, then a Hit, then a Refresh, whatever that means!" (Of course I know what it means but I want to play dumb so she feels like the expert. Power struggles rarely result in working cable service)
> 
> This woman tells me that is already exactly what she did, except she did not do a Hard or Cold initialization, but a "warm"? or something init, but anyway she seems to know what to do with these Tivo's.
> 
> Wifey tells me that the channels (she is on 201 or Discovery HD for testing) come in, then go black, then come back in again. Nice lady tells me it may take a few minutes to settle down. I tell nice lady "If I have to call back and have them do the magic you just did what would I say" She says "I already wrote down in the notes that I did an init, hit, refresh so it's there already." I say "thank you so much, you have really helped me make some progress here!"
> 
> Come home expecting to see missing channels, audio dropouts, etc. Nothing. HD channels and DVR works perfectly, can record to HD's at once, the dual tuners are AWESOME!
> 
> Summary:
> 
> Up and working w/in 24 hours with one M-card.
> 
> Learnings:
> 
> - Do not let them off the phone until it is working!
> - Do not let them talk you into a truck roll unless your card looks like it is actually bad!
> - Fight hard to get an M-card! The M Cards are probably newer and clearly say M CARD on the front.
> - Most of all this confusion is from them not doing a "Init, Hit, Refresh"
> - Call back until you get someone who can do a "Init, Hit, Refresh"
> - I will say it again, call back until you get someone to do a "Init, Hit, Refresh"
> 
> Notes:
> 
> I have noticed a few *tiny* pixelization artifacts occur, both during live HD and on the Tivo menu. Does not bother me one bit. They are small areas and resolve quickly.
> 
> While navigating channels in the program guide the audio drops out for a second on HD channels. No biggey to me, but wife noticed it.
> 
> I also had a new line run to the house last year with the newer cable (I believe RG-6U?) which handles HD better. I ran new line from the splitter directly to the TV with this new higher quality cable. No older RG-59 at all to the HD Tivo.
> 
> Good luck everyone!


I can't even stress how absolutely IDENTICAL your story is to mine. In fact, it's kind of freaky. However, I'm still stuck! I now get very basic channels and HD locals, no digital programming at all.

Both cards in my Tivo appear to be properly paired. However, when you say to "Call back until you get someone who can do a "Init, Hit, Refresh" do you mean to have them reinitialize the card?

What does Init stand for? I just need some clarification before I call them again.


----------



## drcos

jmpage2 said:


> In my experience nothing you say to the CSRs about testing cards, m-cards, etc, make it to the technician.


 
I would second this thought. Don't expect the techs to have any idea about your latest conversation with the CSRs, even though they 'noted all this on the work order'

Hey, that might be an idea for a TV show...CSR: Venice


----------



## JJWhite

Just a quick note.. I asked for a Init, Hit, Refresh, and the cards lost their provisioning and they had to roll a truck. Not sure if its related or why the cards lost provisioning, but that was what happened here!


----------



## AGBulls

JJWhite said:


> Just a quick note.. I asked for a Init, Hit, Refresh, and the cards lost their provisioning and they had to roll a truck. Not sure if its related or why the cards lost provisioning, but that was what happened here!


what exactly were you seeing or receiving before they lost their provisioning? Aboslutely no one in their "service" dept has any clue how to fix this.

like i said, im getting local channels and local channels in hd -- but im not getting anything digital. in other words, im getting under 10 channels. no espn, no hbo, no NOTHING. what do i do? help!!!


----------



## Langree

superpac said:


> D'oh. Well someone here said they're supposed to give you a xeroxed page with a number to call and activation instructions. I asked about that and the (admittedly new) girl gave me a blank stare and said, "nope, that's it." I searched on this board but couldn't find the number.........I don't suppose anyone would have it to help a brutha out, huh? :'(


The Houston Activation # is 713 341 8080 (8-5 mf)

after activation tech support 713 462 9000


----------



## RavenFan

xander2007 said:


> Have wifey turn on TV and let me know what's happening. Get a nice woman who is very competent, start to explain my dilemma, mention it is a Tivo, tell her that the message boards said I should do a "Hard Reset or Initialization, then a Hit, then a Refresh, whatever that means!" (Of course I know what it means but I want to play dumb so she feels like the expert. Power struggles rarely result in working cable service)


This is so true. I do software for a living, and I always to try to act like I know just enough to ask the right leading questions when dealing with IT people. They seem to respond so much better when I sound helpless.

On the other hand, I really am a village idiot when it comes to things like car repairs. I don't need to act.



> Notes:
> 
> I have noticed a few *tiny* pixelization artifacts occur, both during live HD and on the Tivo menu. Does not bother me one bit. They are small areas and resolve quickly.


I have noticed the pixelization problem on mine as well, but it is so minor that I can deal with it. It does not happen often on mine.


----------



## RavenFan

mike_camden said:


> I finally, finally, finally talked with someone at Comcast who knows what the heck they were talking about. Lawrence in the Pittsburgh office, who has 4 cable cards at home (wow, imagine how much of a difference it makes if the tech actually uses the technology).


Mike,

I wish you the best of luck tomorrow. Sounds like you have a good chance of having things work out with a good person to talk to.

It did take several minutes for the TiVo to tune all of the channels correctly after they reset the card and entered all of the numbers. You will be really happy with it once it works, even with the very minor pixellation issues.

The only thing for which I can't wish you luck is the upcoming season for dem Steelers. I'm hoping that Big Ben performs like last year, but I somehow doubt that he will be that bad.  Either way, we will both be watching at least one road game on our new TiVo HD boxes.


----------



## ScottE22

Here's my update to this...

Comcast never called as they said they would, and when I got home from work Card 2 still wasn't receiving all channels as promised. I called my installer directly as he'd promised to stop by with a new card to try out. He said he wouldn't be by - he was off in 15 minutes - but he'd have dispatch call me to try to activate (hit?) the card again.

Ten minutes later, Myrna called me from dispatch and had me read the host and data info to her to which she says, "Oops! Kurt must have read me a wrong digit last night! It should be active in a minute."

One minute later - bam! - card 2 is up and running with all channels. But card 1 is now not receiving premiums...

Soooo...... she says she'll call Kurt and send him right over (I thought he was off at 5?!?). He shows up with another tech - the resident "cablecard expert" - and they proceed to remove both cards, have dispatch remove them from my account, and start all over again at step 1 after power cycling TiVo.

Long story short (too late!), he inserted card 1, called in the info, and everything worked. He inserted card 2, called in the info (with the right digits this time!) and everything worked.

Thank goodness!

After all that, he says, "Well - looks like we won't be needing this card, then!" and pulls another cablecard from his shirt pocket. I glance at the card and see in giant letters, "M-CARD." I remark, "I wish you'd pulled that out sooner! That's a multi-stream card so I'd only need one." His eyes glazed over and I figured that as long as everything was up and working, that was a conversation for another day. I can live with $1.50 per month to not have to see Comcast again.


----------



## AGBulls

ScottE22 said:


> After all that, he says, "Well - looks like we won't be needing this card, then!" and pulls another cablecard from his shirt pocket. I glance at the card and see in giant letters, "M-CARD." I remark, "I wish you'd pulled that out sooner! That's a multi-stream card so I'd only need one." His eyes glazed over and I figured that as long as everything was up and working, that was a conversation for another day. I can live with $1.50 per month to not have to see Comcast again.


Does that sound familiar! Well, after 6 different phone calls to Comcast and 4 separate promises that I would receive a call back, I finally decided I'd double check with Tivo tech support to make sure there weren't any hiccups with my system.

Before I go on, let me just say: If you don't get someone from Comcast who clearly is helpful and knows what they're doing, just hang up. You aren't going to accomplish anything and just drive yourself nuts. With that said, I started asking for supervisors and actually was told she was going to escalate my problem. I'd heard this before, but figured it couldn't hurt. Guess what? She was the first of two supervisors today alone to promise to personally return my call within one hour. These two supervisors and two other technical service reps promised calls and just flat out didn't do what they promised.

Talk about a b.s. way to treat your customers -- promise to help them with a return call and then just flat out lie before hanging up. They're going to be getting a personal letter from me on that one.

Anyways, I called Tivo Cablecard support and received -- as usual -- a knowledgable and helpful guy who totally understood my issue. He checked the settings on both cards through the conditioning access screens, and was able to verify everything on both cards had been validated by Crapcast. I explained that all my channels appeared to be there, but were blank besides the local ones. He agreed this was unquestionably a Comcast issue and recommended a three-way conference call.

I can't recommend a three-way conf call enough -- as it actually resolved my problem!

Even though I knew the problem, and was able to explain it, having him on the line with Comcast seemed to somehow validate that was indeed the case. We were routed initially to Comcast's cable group -- who then realized they couldn't help before forwarding us to the Tinley Park office.

People in Chicago -- listen UP! You MUST get someone in the Tinley Park office. If you don't, you're just spinning your wheels. Our tech contact was Wanda and she really knew what she was doing. She asked for the Data number and made some comparisons to my account. Soon enough she realized that my cablecards had been set up as regular cable cards. Apparently, Comcast has a special designation for cablecards that are used in Series 3 (or Tivo HD) boxes. No one in the last 48 hours knew about this except Wanda -- and she made a bunch of adjustments...

And Channels Came In!!!! :up: :up: :up:

She had to make additional adjustments using information from my pairing screen for my premium channels that didn't come in. However, in about 10 minutes everything came through and is now working beautifully.

If you're in Chicago and need some guidance, send me a PM. I'll be glad to help. My wife and I were getting to the point of meltdown today. We had an installer here for over 3 hours today while I was at work. But, seeing her queue up our new season passes and my recordings in HD was totally worth it.

Woohoo!


----------



## Langree

Went and picked up my card(s) today, it just so happens the person gave me an M card with an S card, so I installed the M card. all my basic digital is working, tho I missed the time for when the authorizing techs got off at 5pm, so I should be done tomorrow.

Both tuners work flawlessly, HD locals look sharp.

Only weird thing is after I ran setup with the M Card and it installed a patch of some sort it biffed my HDMI saying something about my tv not being authorized. I'll worry about that later.


----------



## gardavis

gardavis said:


> Another install is scheduled tonight. Hopefully they will bring an M-Card.


Well, the 2nd visit was not a total success but he got 1 S-Card working out of 3 he brought. One of the bad cards just showed 0's on most of the fields and the other card kept getting 164-1 errors.

He spent about 75 minutes trying to get the bad cards to work. The one good card that he had put in the card 2 slot seemed to work right away. At the end, he moved the good card to slot 1.

They scheduled a 3rd visit for tomorrow.

Gary


----------



## ktm450exc

I've a Tivo HD and Comcast in Sacramento, CA came out today for the CableCard installation and setup. Everything went together without a hitch. 

When I placed my order I told the order-taker-person that I need two CableCard's and that the cards were going into a Tivo. I made doubly sure that the order-taker added into the notes that I did need two cards and it was for a Tivo. This would later prove itself out as a good thing, as when I called two days before the tech showed up the order only mentioned one card, but the order notes said I'ld need two cards and that it was for a Tivo. 

The day the tech came out we went over the instruction sheet from Tivo. He put the first card in, and called his back end support. Fortunately he was on a Nextel push-to-talk radio so he was able to get quick feedback. Both cards are Motorola brand and looked new since they were in plastic shell cases (no shrink wrap though). 

Anyways, the card went in and the backend guy sent a series of three hits to the card. The channel test diagnostic showed I was able to get the HDTV channels (922 for Discovery HD for example). Went through guided setup (which took a pretty long time to run). Repeated for the second card. I forgot to run guided setup again, so the Tivo only showed one tuner as active. Ran guided setup, which ran for a pretty long time and the second tuner came active. 

As of now I have all the channels I should as part of Comcast's base tier digital package. Both tuners work and everything is hunky dory. 

The only remaining problems are on Tivo's side with the pixelation and the audio stops working, but time will work those out. 

I can't remember the tech's name, his tech number is 2992. The backend guy was Rich I think.

Just remembered, it took about two hours for the whole process. The vast majority of the time was waiting on the Tivo box to download and set itself up.


----------



## jrm01

ktm450exc said:


> Anyways, the card went in and the backend guy sent a series of three hits to the card. The channel test diagnostic showed I was able to get the HDTV channels (922 for Discovery HD for example). Went through guided setup (which took a pretty long time to run). Repeated for the second card. I forgot to run guided setup again, so the Tivo only showed one tuner as active. Ran guided setup, which ran for a pretty long time and the second tuner came active.
> 
> Just remembered, it took about two hours for the whole process. The vast majority of the time was waiting on the Tivo box to download and set itself up.


There is no need to run Guided setup after the first card install, only after both are installed.


----------



## magnum68

I just ordered the two cablecards from Comcast. I live in Pembroke Pines, FL 33028. They will be here on Aug 18 to install them. They said that the first card installation is free but to install the second card they will charge me $17.60 and the monthly fee for the second card will be $6.95, no monthly fee for the first card. Plus I'll still have to pay *$14.95 * a month for the Digital Plus. I told them that I'm providing my own Tivo box but the CSR told me that I still have to pay the $14.95 a month for the Digital Plus. That's what I'm paying a month for their box that includes the Digital Plus package. Does this $14.95 a month charge sound OK? I told them that I was going to return their cable box and use my Tivo for the Digital Plus + HD but again, the CSR said that I still have to pay that $14.95 a month plus the $6.95 for the HD. Please let me know if you guys think that is the right amount.

Thanks,
magnum68


----------



## xander2007

Quick Update on my Chicago experience:

HD Tivo still works great, here are some misc. notes on my experience:

Interestingly, my cable card (M Card) still reports "? 0x00" under V: for validation. I wonder why validation is not required? Perhaps this is a local Chicago Comcast setting? Is it because I am using a Comcast cablecard? Is it because I have no premium channels, just expanded digital cable?

I do have Auth: S (for Subscribed) instead of the old "MP" (for Missing Program Rekey). In fact this is the only thing that seemed to change when my card was correctly activated.

Also, it still says under the Pairing screen "In order to start cable service for this device, please call...." which I thought would go away once it was working. Not so apparently.

From the beginning I always had Encryption: DES.

I also had Connected: Yes and EnabledByCP: Yes, except for after one hit where the Connected: changed to "No". This seemed to switch back to "Yes" after another hit or the final init, not sure.

I never ever had to give anything other than the Serial number of the M card to Comcast support. Didn't verify the other fields (such as data) at all.


----------



## jrm01

xander2007 said:


> Quick Update on my Chicago experience:
> 
> Interestingly, my cable card (M Card) still reports "? 0x00" under V: for validation. I wonder why validation is not required? Perhaps this is a local Chicago Comcast setting? Is it because I am using a Comcast cablecard? Is it because I have no premium channels, just expanded digital cable?
> 
> Also, it still says under the Pairing screen "In order to start cable service for this device, please call...." which I thought would go away once it was working. Not so apparently.
> 
> I never ever had to give anything other than the Serial number of the M card to Comcast support. Didn't verify the other fields (such as data) at all.


oxoo implies that there is no copy restrictions on the channel that the tuner is tuned to. It should be only 0x02 or 3 for premium channels, but this varies from provider to provider.

"In order to start..." messgae stays forever. It is just there to confuse you.

If you didn't have to provide host and data it means that your provider is not pairing the cards to the host. Someday they may change this policy and mess everyone up.


----------



## superpac

Langree said:


> Went and picked up my card(s) today, it just so happens the person gave me an M card with an S card, so I installed the M card. all my basic digital is working, tho I missed the time for when the authorizing techs got off at 5pm, so I should be done tomorrow.
> 
> Both tuners work flawlessly, HD locals look sharp.


Thanks for the phone numbers, btw.  I also missed the time for the authorizing techs, but I agree the local channels look great. This morning I poppped it on and it looked like I get a few of the other HD channels (Universal and MHD were working), but didn't seem like the digital channels or Discovery HD were on yet. I'll check again after work and if they're not all set up I'll have to call again. I noticed some pixelization last night that was not too cool, but that was only around an hour after I'd put the card in and later that night and this morning it seemed to have cleared up.

I'm surprised they still had M-Cards at the Bissonnet location because they told the guy in line after me that I'd taken the last card (though maybe that was wrong).


----------



## Langree

superpac said:


> I'm surprised they still had M-Cards at the Bissonnet location because they told the guy in line after me that I'd taken the last card (though maybe that was wrong).


Mine looked brand new.

The lady that helped me gave me a copy of the paper you didn't get too. Maybe they got more in after you left.

Nice to see Comcrap invest $$ wisely.. that office looked ghetto, but had 64 monitors going to show the content they have on cable


----------



## 1283

magnum68 said:


> I told them that I'm providing my own Tivo box but the CSR told me that I still have to pay the $14.95 a month for the Digital Plus. That's what I'm paying a month for their box that includes the Digital Plus package. Does this $14.95 a month charge sound OK? I told them that I was going to return their cable box and use my Tivo for the Digital Plus + HD but again, the CSR said that I still have to pay that $14.95 a month plus the $6.95 for the HD.


$14.95 includes programming and either one SD box or one CableCard. The second card is $1.79 in my area, and there shouldn't be "HD charge".


----------



## Langree

Langree said:


> Only weird thing is after I ran setup with the M Card and it installed a patch of some sort it biffed my HDMI saying something about my tv not being authorized. I'll worry about that later.


Figured this out this AM, after doing a quick search on the TiVo site, I had to unplug the hdmi cable from the TV side get it to resend the auth code. I had tried everything BUT that, disconnected it from the reciever, went straight from TiVo to TV, powered it all down and back up, stuff that normally works.

Hoping when I get home I'm authorized and running 100%.


----------



## dipdewdog

Just had a mixed experience with Comcast DC. I called on Sunday to make an appointment to have two CableCARDs installed in my TiVo HD today between 9am and 12pm. I didn't specify S-Cards or M-Cards, since I figured I'd get the luck of the draw and if they only brought one card, with my luck, it would be an S-Card.

Anyway, the installer (Comcast employee, not contractor) showed up today at 10:30am. He brought two S-Cards. The first one installed perfectly. He's obviously installed these in TiVos before, as he knew exactly what he was doing. Interestingly enough, Comcast DC doesn't need any information from the pairing screen--just the serial number for the card--to authorize them. The second card was more of a struggle; we couldn't get any of the Digital channels to show up, with the exception of the digital HDs. Dispatch told him just to leave, and that the channels would download within 24 hours. He knew this was wrong, and argued with them. After another hour or so of calling and waiting, his supervisor radioed and told him he was spending too much time and he really needed to get to his other jobs.

He left, and I logged on to TCF to see if there was anything I could do to troubleshoot. Turns out the second CableCARD was stuck in the MISSING_PROGRAM_REKEY status, which I guess means it needs to be initialized. I called 1-800-COMCAST, got someone who knew what they were doing on the first try, and they sent an init signal to the cards. About a minute later, I got the 161-4 error on both cards, and everything worked great!

All of the first line technicians and CSRs I dealt with in this instance were great. However, I was not so impressed with dispatch. You'd think SOMEONE over there would have thought to send the init signal to the cards.

Anyway, all is well now. I haven't seen much in the way of pixelation when watching live TV (though I did notice it in the menus a couple of times), and am looking forward to putting this box through its paces.


----------



## CharlesH

jrm01 said:


> There is no need to run Guided setup after the first card install, only after both are installed.


That's what the channel test in the cablecard menus is for. You just need to run Guided setup once, after everything is working.


----------



## MintyFreshMama

Add me to the list of frustrated CableCard users.

I noticed a couple of you are able to get all the digital and HD channels but no analog. Same here. Had two Comcast guys come out here today for about 2 hours and talked to 3 different "support" people before they figured out that was the problem. I even told them that before the cable cards were installed, we were able to receive analog channels without a problem, so it is obviously not a Tivo issue.

They both shook their heads and had no clue what to do and let me here without my favorite shows that happen to be on those channels. They said "It must be a Tivo problem."

I'm SO frustrated, I'm not sure what to do!


----------



## dczward

My Chicago Comcast CableCARD story...

I bought a Tivo HD last week, and was upgrading from a Series 2 and regular cable box. I read this forum and thread before I called, so I felt I knew what hurdles I might have to jump through.

On the phone, the rep sounded unsure when I asked about CCs. It seemed like she'd heard of them, but not much more than that. I asked if I could pick one up, and she said they needed to be installed by a tech. So, I ordered a truck roll, but made sure she put in the notes "This is an M-Card or dual S-Card capable Tivo HD, very similar to the Tivo Series 3, so please send a tech who has done a TiVo CC install before, and please bring extra cards." I made her read it back to me, even though to her it might as well have been French.

Today, the tech showed up on time, and he told me he'd only done one TiVo install before, a Series 3, last year, and it took 4 hours, and it was a nightmare. He proceeded to pull out two red M-Cards, and he understood, thanks to the TiVo CC installer sheet, that he only needed to use one. He followed the instructions closely, and called in to get it activated. Only the basic channels were coming in, not the digital cable ones (I don't have any extra movie channel stuff, like HBO, etc). He kept trying to get the people on the other end to send the right "hit", and it wasn't hitting. After about 30 minutes, and 3 different people on the other end (he hung up on one mid sentence and called back fishing for a different person -- and said if he got the same idiot again he was going to keep hanging up), he decided to try the other M-Card. That produced the same result as the first one, but he got through to a "good" tech on the phone, who was able to apply the right "hit" mojo, and it started working 100%. I checked the channels, and it was all good.

The tech seemed relieved, and you know I was. 40 minutes total. So, I guess I'm one of the luckier ones posting. FYI I'm on the NW side in Comcast's Irving district.


----------



## dipdewdog

This is interesting--I just noticed that when I tune to a channel <100, my TiVo is tuning the analog version of the channel rather than the digital one that is available. I'd prefer it tune and record the digital version, since I think the quality of the digital is better around here.

Anyone else have this issue? Any magic words to say to Comcast to fix it?


----------



## Artkazi

Can someone please explain the installation process of the cards? Is it hard to install these cards? If no cable box is needed does the cable from the wall attach to the Series 3 and that's it or do you need to split the signal going to the Series 3 since there are 2 tuners on the box?


----------



## jrm01

dipdewdog said:


> This is interesting--I just noticed that when I tune to a channel <100, my TiVo is tuning the analog version of the channel rather than the digital one that is available. I'd prefer it tune and record the digital version, since I think the quality of the digital is better around here.
> 
> Anyone else have this issue? Any magic words to say to Comcast to fix it?


Magic words:

"Dear Mr. Comcast, my cablecards are tuning to the analog version of the basic channels, rather than the digital feed. Can this please be changed?".

Followed by:

"It appears that you are not familar with this capability. Could I please speak with your supervisor". Then repeat first quote.

If this doesn't work, hang up and call back tomorrow.


----------



## btwyx

dipdewdog said:


> This is interesting--I just noticed that when I tune to a channel <100, my TiVo is tuning the analog version of the channel rather than the digital one that is available. I'd prefer it tune and record the digital version, since I think the quality of the digital is better around here.
> 
> Anyone else have this issue? Any magic words to say to Comcast to fix it?


It may depend on where you're located, which you forgot to put in you profile so it'd show up on the left.

In my case, Comcast denied that it was possible at all, but they don't know their own system. The magic is to go to your local office to pick up a digital only converter box, this was a DCT-700. You don't actually have to take possetion of the box, just have them put it on your account. When they did that, the computer seeing you have a digital only box switches your account to digital only. You might want to take the box out of the office just to be safe, you can return it as soon as you see the right channels. In my case the right channels were working before I got home, which somewhat confused me.


----------



## btwyx

jrm01 said:


> Magic words:
> 
> "Dear Mr. Comcast, my cablecards are tuning to the analog version of the basic channels, rather than the digital feed. Can this please be changed?".
> 
> Followed by:
> 
> "It appears that you are not familar with this capability. Could I please speak with your supervisor". Then repeat first quote.
> 
> If this doesn't work, hang up and call back tomorrow.


That didn't work for me. I got a call from someone who claimed to be a senior tech. They denied it was possible at all.


----------



## dipdewdog

btwyx said:


> That didn't work for me. I got a call from someone who claimed to be a senior tech. They denied it was possible at all.


Washington, DC, here (profile fixed, thanks). Yeah, I just had a CSR who was trying to tell me I was wrong and that I had no CableCARDs but two high def receivers, and proceeded to read me off the serial numbers of the CableCARDs when I asked what the account was showing. Then he asked me to unplug and replug everything back in, and let him know when I was done. I wished him a good evening and hung up... I don't have the time for that tonight 

I'll try again tomorrow. Seems like the more competent CSRs work during the day.



btwyx said:


> The magic is to go to your local office to pick up a digital only converter box, this was a DCT-700.


Thanks, I'll try that as a last resort. The local office is not even close to convenient for me to get to.


----------



## 1283

btwyx said:


> The magic is to go to your local office to pick up a digital only converter box, this was a DCT-700.


That magic did NOT work for me, and we live in the same city.


----------



## btwyx

c3 said:


> That magic did NOT work for me, and we live in the same city.


How very annoying, did you manage to get the digital channels.


----------



## sfhub

c3 said:


> That magic did NOT work for me, and we live in the same city.


The computer system was set up to automatically switch to digital with the free (for a year) DCT-700 in my case. I was on the phone with the CSR and within a few minutes of placing the order (while I was still on the line discussing something else), noticed my S3s switched to using ADS digital. I asked them if they had switched me to digital and they said all they did was place the order for the DCT-700s.


----------



## dipdewdog

sfhub said:


> The computer system was set up to automatically switch to digital with the free (for a year) DCT-700 in my case. I was on the phone with the CSR and within a few minutes of placing the order (while I was still on the line discussing something else), noticed my S3s switched to using ADS digital. I asked them if they had switched me to digital and they said all they did was place the order for the DCT-700s.


Just because I'm new to this whole thing, how did you notice that it had changed? Was there an on-screen message or were you looking in the diagnostics?


----------



## aindik

dipdewdog said:


> Just because I'm new to this whole thing, how did you notice that it had changed? Was there an on-screen message or were you looking in the diagnostics?


I'm guessing, but if the TiVo gives you the option of choosing a recording quality for a recording on that channel, then the channel is an analog channel.


----------



## sfhub

Messages & Settings->Account & System Information->Diagnostics

If it says QAM, it is digital.

That's besides I'm able to notice the different picture artifacts visually, macroblocking vs analog noise.


----------



## dipdewdog

sfhub said:


> Messages & Settings->Account & System Information->Diagnostics
> 
> If it says QAM, it is digital.


I figured that much out, that's how I knew it was analog in the first place.



sfhub said:


> That's besides I'm able to notice the different picture artifacts visually, macroblocking vs analog noise.


Thought so, the analog picture always looks 'softer' to me.


----------



## 1283

btwyx said:


> How very annoying, did you manage to get the digital channels.


Yes, after a few months, without asking for it.


----------



## mike_camden

Finishing post for my TivoHD story. Comcast finally got it figured out today. Props to the tech who spent a lot of time and kept calling back to get different dispatchers until he found one who could help him. 

On a different note, Tivo as a company is absolutely awesome. They called me at home twice today to ensure that everythng was working out, and if not to see what they could do to make it work. Props to them as a company.


----------



## AGBulls

mike_camden said:


> Finishing post for my TivoHD story. Comcast finally got it figured out today. Props to the tech who spent a lot of time and kept calling back to get different dispatchers until he found one who could help him.
> 
> On a different note, Tivo as a company is absolutely awesome. They called me at home twice today to ensure that everythng was working out, and if not to see what they could do to make it work. Props to them as a company.


Mike, I'm really excited to hear you had such a good experience with tivo -- i did too. yesterday, during my lunch hour at work a Tivo CSR spent the entire hour with me on the phone. Mind you, she was on one ear and my wife was on the other -- at home with Comcast. She was totally ok with it, totally friendly and extremely knowledgable. Tivo has clearly done some kick ass training. Having people do that at your Corporate headquarters must mean big $ - and it works.

Last night, when I got home and found things still not working I called Tivo back. I got a different guy entirely, but just as helpful. he was able to validate that my two cards were installed properly by checking the conditional access screen. soon after, we got on a three way conf call with comcast everything was worked out.

:up: :up:  :up: :up:


----------



## superpac

Well my story ends happily. I bought the TiVo HD on Tuesday night, picked up the cablecard and installed it Wednesday and by Thursday evening all my channels were active. Getting the pixelization problem but so far I've only noticed it a few times so far. Glad to have TiVo back in my living room. My experience has been eerily good. I guess I'm one of the lucky ones.


----------



## Langree

superpac said:


> Well my story ends happily. I bought the TiVo HD on Tuesday night, picked up the cablecard and installed it Wednesday and by Thursday evening all my channels were active. Getting the pixelization problem but so far I've only noticed it a few times so far. Glad to have TiVo back in my living room. My experience has been eerily good. I guess I'm one of the lucky ones.


my experrience is exactly like yours.


----------



## Langree

I spoke to soon, sometime last night I lost HDNET and HDNET MOVIES.

The only reason I noticed was because of my Wiseguy and Hogan's Heroes SP's.

I'll deal with it after work.


----------



## fishboy

fishboy said:


> Okay, so I just placed my order for 2 Tivo HD 32hour units from Weaknees. Yea, I know, the upgrades were a bit expensive, but I figured since I was getting 2 units for the price of a single S3 unit, I could add in the extra. And plus, I wouldn't have to worry too much about screwing something up on my brand new Tivos.
> 
> I also just called Comcast to schedule the install. Earlier today when I was on the fence about whether to order the Tivo units, the agent told me that I was required to have the installers come to my house to "install" the four cable cards. The guy I just spoke with at 404-Comcast (I'm in the Atlanta area, Canton actually) told me that I could just stop by my local cable office and pick them up. I told him that since I'd gotten conflicting information that I'd rather go ahead and schedule the appointment and then if I go by the office and they give them to me, I'll call and cancel my appointment. So, I guess we'll see.


As a follow up to my earlier post, I had an appointment scheduled with Comcast today between 11-2. Here's what happened....

9:30am - Cable guy (Comcast employee, not contractor) shows up early and we get started. After following the instructions and getting to a point where we could see the digital channels and not the 2-99 analogs, we popped out the cards and reboot the Tivo. After re-inserting the cards, the person on the other end of the phone line talking to the cable guy "hit" the cards and they began to download "EMM" up to 39. Not quite sure what that means, but when they showed 39, we checked the channels and everything was working. From that point, we checked the second card, hit it again, saw the count up to 39 EMM and then all the channels worked! That took us about 1.5 hours - mostly because neither of us had done it before.

11:00am - we started on my second TivoHD. We followed the exact same procedure as for the first box, including downloading firmware, configure the cards in the Comcast system, then we could see the Digital channels, but not analog. We pulled the cards out, rebooted Tivo, reinserted the cards, had the guy on the phone "hit" the cards again so that we sawy the EMM go up to 39, then everythng worked. The second one only took about 30 minutes.

So all-in-all a good experience with an inexperienced CableCARD installer. He was a sharp guy, but had never seen a CableCard work and had never seen a Tivo. At that point he asked me why I wouldn't just use the Comcast DVR. So, I took the opportunity to educate him on Tivo and show him it features. He was floored by all the cool stuff that it could do. I told that he should expect more and more Tivo installs since the latest TivoHD is so affordable.

So, I sent him on his way with my two SA8300HD DVR boxes. I can't tell you how happy I am to see those things out of my house and Tivo is back home.

For those of you that want to know more specifics about my setup here they are:
- Two (2) TivoHD boxes
- Four (4) Scientific Atlanta SCards
- Digital Basic channels
- I'm a former Adelphia customer that was acquired by Comcast last year
- Comcast Forsyth/Bartow is my channel lineup even though I am in Cherokee County. This is important for those of you in my area since I originally selected the "Comcast" option since it appeared that the channels matched up. That was okay when I was only viewing the analog channels (ch2-99), but the digital channels (100 and up) were completely different.
- Comcast's network in this area does not support any Motorola products (box or CC)
- I am seeing some pixelation issues and a few audio dropouts, but I'm hoping they are going to be fixed in an upcoming release (as discussed here) and/or be fixed when the full program line up is completed its "processing". It could be wishful thinking on the latter.

In any case, I'm a happy camper and look forward to a few "clean up" software updates from Tivo.


----------



## weshsu

I'm new to the "real" TiVo world and this community. I've been a DirecTiVo customer for about 6-7 years now. I did the math, read a lot on the Internet about DirecTV's HD and Comcast's HD offerings, and I came to the conclusion that it's better to go with TiVos. In about 1 year, the savings in service fees (versus my current DirecTV, Verizon, Comcast combination) would pay for the TiVo hardware. Even if it didn't, I really wanted the superior TiVo experience.

So, I recently bought a TiVo HD and a Series3. When I scheduled the installation at the local office, I asked the person about M-Cards. She had no clue what they were. She asked a technical manager there, who also had no clue. I figured it was because Comcast acquired Adelphia a few months ago and perhaps Adelphia's hardware/staff knowledge was a bit behind that of Comcast's.

Comcast came out on Wednesday and lo and behold, the tech brought two M-Cards! He confirmed that I got a picture on the TiVo HD but didn't confirm it on the S3 since he didn't want to wait for the "acquiring channel information" phase.

Later that day, I didn't think much of it when I turned on the TV with the TiVo HD and was greeted with a gray screen. I rebooted the box and all was well. The S3 never finished acquiring channels though.

Yesterday I was greeted with a gray screen again. I called TiVo tech support and they determined that the box was bricked. OK, not much I can do with that.

Now I focused my attention to the S3. It was still refusing to gather channel information. After finding this thread, I called the 800 number a few times and tried to convince them to do an "Init, Hit, and Refresh". I got all sorts of different answers from, we can only do a hit to we can't troubleshoot cards. I scheduled an appointment for next Tuesday. I tried again this morning but still got nowhere.

The Tuesday appointment wasn't good enough for me. I work across the parking lot of my local Comcast office, so I walked over there and they dispatched a Comcast employee to my house 3 hours later.

I told him the story and that I now have (what I believe) to be one good M-Card and one good TiVo. So, I asked him to pair the card to the S3. I also told him about the "Init, Hit, and Refresh" and he said there's only 1 signal they can send. It's all the same. Who am I to argue with the tech? After talking to 2-3 people, he finally got a hold of someone who knew what they were doing. He verified the pairing and then...wait for it...did an Init and Hit. I don't know if there really is a refresh step. But, all is working on the S3 now (knock on wood...I thought the same of my TiVo HD yesterday until I got home).

When the replacement TiVo HD arrives he told me to contact the local office directly and talk to the guy who fixed it today.

I have to give TiVo props for how they handled my service call. They're overnighting a brand new unit and covering shipping both ways. You can't ask for much more than that. What they couldn't promise is WHEN they'd actually ship it.  So, it may still be a week before I get it.

While it seems that most people at Comcast are clueless about TiVos and CableCards/M-Cards, everyone who I dealt with at the local office seemed to be trying their best. Their best hasn't been enough to resolve the issues until this afternoon, but I'm not going to slam them over it. At least the local office did what they could to get me up and running ASAP. Going through the 800 number was pretty much useless. Time to go cancel that Tuesday appointment...


----------



## jlib

It is not clear from your description but you do know the the S3 will need two cards, right? You originally mentioned that they brought 2 M-Cards for your S3 and HD. Only one M-Card is needed in the HD, though.



> ...he didn't want to wait for the "acquiring channel information" phase.


As well he shouldn't. I wish TiVo would update their instructions so users would not inadvertently do a Guided Setup during Cable Card install.


----------



## daver22

After reading all these threads I figured there was a 5% chance I would get my new TivoHD working. Comcast had one snafu with an appt prior to cablecards being in stock. But came Friday (instead of Monday). Guys came in (one experienced, one new) and they had a brand new Motorola M-Card. I had done the initial set-up getting all my analog channels w/o issue.

He popped the card in and the box immediately saw it as an M-Card. They had two, but I explained I only need one since it was a multi-stream card. They called for the pairing, took about 10-15 minutes. After that - we tried a couple of channels and everything was working fine! They weren't here more than 30 min total.

I had to do a Guided Set-Up again. Took awhile, but I think that is because it sees so many more channels. Maybe 30 min or so. After that - everything was fine.

The pixelization issue hasn't occured to speak of. Now and again for a second, but I had that with the comcast box. Usually a field camera when watching sports. Other channels just fine. The family is excited to have the Tivo interface back instead of that crappy Comcast DVR.

Less than one day of use - but so far it couldn't have gone better.


----------



## W Auggie H

I just had a successful CableCard install on my new TivoHD yesterday. I was a bit worried going into this based on everything I had heard about the install process. I was even more worried when they got here and found out that I had a new guy in training on this run. 

The Trainer was actually very knowledgeable and very much understood what TiVo and Tivo HD was. In fact they had done a TiVo HD install just the day before. I was happy to see that they knew exactly what to do and did admit that the CableCard were the main issue with installs of this nature. 

The rookie did have some issues but it ended up being the fault of the lady at the service desk trying to activate the cards on my account. At one point I totally lost my internet because the tech on the phone somehow deleted my cable modem. 

In the end, we did actually get a successful install and I am happy to report that picture and all look great. I am still playing around with the new box but in general I am very happy to finally have and HD TiVo. I fact, I recorded "School of Rock" last night in HD and it looks great!


----------



## jfh3

For anyone having difficulty getting a CableCARD paired for a self-install - if the initial CSR can't enter the data ID to pair the card, have them call dispatch to do it.

They will need the Host ID, the Data ID and the serial number of the CableCARD. Some will want the UA (Unit Address) of the card.


----------



## gardavis

My HD is now set up.

I mentioned earlier that on the 1st trip, the cable guy didn't bring any cards, so that was productive.

The next night, the guy brought 3 S-Cards instead of M-Cards I requested. Well, that's not a big issue. One of the 3 cards worked. It was put into slot 2 after trying a while on the slot 1 card. It came up very quickly. After figuring out only the one card worked, he moved it to slot 1 and left me. 

It was a few more days till I got the 3rd visit. During that time, I hobbled along with one card plus my antenna so Tivo could record 2 at once that way. Sometimes, it got confused and tried to use or record from 2 cable sources so one came up gray. It did not seem to know that the empty slot could not be used.

Yesterday, my 3rd visit, the S-Card worked and was init'ed pretty quickly. Each visit was a different guy. The 3rd had his own Tivo install sheet.

It seems that it is important that the remote person know what he is doing and if you have that, he can direct the home installer through the steps even if he is basically clueless. Also, it helps to have the cable guy bring the cable cards, especially working cards

Gary Davis


----------



## jmpage2

gardavis said:


> My HD is now set up.
> 
> I mentioned earlier that on the 1st trip, the cable guy didn't bring any cards, so that was productive.
> 
> The next night, the guy brought 3 S-Cards instead of M-Cards I requested. Well, that's not a big issue. One of the 3 cards worked. It was put into slot 2 after trying a while on the slot 1 card. It came up very quickly. After figuring out only the one card worked, he moved it to slot 1 and left me.
> 
> It was a few more days till I got the 3rd visit. During that time, I hobbled along with one card plus my antenna so Tivo could record 2 at once that way. Sometimes, it got confused and tried to use or record from 2 cable sources so one came up gray. It did not seem to know that the empty slot could not be used.
> 
> Yesterday, my 3rd visit, the S-Card worked and was init'ed pretty quickly. Each visit was a different guy. The 3rd had his own Tivo install sheet.
> 
> It seems that it is important that the remote person know what he is doing and if you have that, he can direct the home installer through the steps even if he is basically clueless. Also, it helps to have the cable guy bring the cable cards, especially working cards
> 
> Gary Davis


And what would probably be even better would be to offer customers who are not morons the option of picking up their own cable cards and providing the info to get the cards paired.


----------



## drcos

One could argue that as Comcast customers we are all morons, but seeing as how I have little choice...


----------



## mhargr03

Well here's a good one...called Comcast, got through to a tech support person in the Woodridge, IL call center. After a total of about 45 min on hold (she checked in once in a while to tell me she was still looking it up and asking other people in the office) the rep came back and said: "I'm sorry, but we will have CableCARDS in about 1-2 years. The technology is not available yet but it is something we hope to offer in the future." Nice. I guess I'll just go pick one up at a location several on the board have already gotten them from...


----------



## Guy Kuo

Took half a day to successfully install and activate two cablecards in an HD TiVo. No trouble picking up two single stream cablecards from the Redmond Comcast cable store. The clerk happily accepted return of the Comcast DVR. We were strongly motivated to switch back to TiVo after the recent introduction of iGuide to the Seattle area. The MS Foundation software would lose recordings, but iGuide had an even clumsier user interface.

Anyway....

First round of installation was successful with one card. The other card would not activate after about an hour on the phone with friendly Comcast CS reps. They were patient and tried to no avail. Swapping out the bad, second card was also done without hassle in Redmond. The new #2 card initialized much faster than the original card. Just a single hit and it was up. All were Motorola cars. The first two cards were red labeled cards. The third card was a much later serial number with a blue label. That third card showed on the pairing screen a message about one way RF, whereas the first card did not.

Once the cablecard hastle was solved, things progressed well.

As mentioned earlier in the thread, channels may not appear for several minutes after a cablecard is activated. 

Also, TiVo really should redo the software so the "good" error says something like "busy" instead of just an error number.

If both cablecards had been new, good ones, the process would have gone MUCH better. 

Multistream cards were not available in Redmond.


----------



## bicker

drcos said:


> One could argue that as Comcast customers we are all morons, but seeing as how I have little choice...


You always have a choice to do without.


----------



## clemon79

Hi gang! I'm in Seattle, and I picked up a Tivo HD over the weekend. I decided I was sick to hell of waiting for Comcast to get off of their duffs with regard to their own Tivo software, and that if I was gonna pay $13 a month, I'd rather pay it straight to Tivo than to Comcast, the initial cost of the box be damned. (But not TOO damned...basically, the $300 Tivo HD hit my price.)

So, let me add my experience to this point:

I stopped by the Comcast office on Aurora on Saturday afternoon, where I informed the lady I needed two Cablecards. Boom, bang, lickety-split out the door, and I was told there would be no charge. Sweet! Next stop: Best Buy, and I'm on my way home.

Later that day, I set everything up, and call Comcast to get the card activated. The card...doesn't respond. At all. The only channels I get are the over-the-air unencrypted QAM channels. Everything else is a black screen. And this is the card that KINDA works...the second one throws an error the second I put it in the Tivo. Great. Should have known Comcast was gonna find a way to gum it up.

Called back several times, and the idjits tried several different ways to alert the cards. Nothing. Set up an appointment for a drone to come out Tuesday morning.

This morning, I stop off at the Comcast office in Redmond off of Willows Road (since it's right around the corner from my office), to drop off my cable boxes and swap the cards for two that might work. And the girl does that, and gives me two brand-new cards. (I asked, and as mentioned above, the Redmond office does not have "M" cards.) I then say "The lady at the other office told me that there was no charge for these, that's still the case, right?" And she says "Oh, no, the first card is free, the second card costs $6.95 a month." She ALSO mutters something about how some code or another wasn't set on my account, and that's probably why the first card didn't work. Nice.

Understandably, I'm a little pissed, particularly after the ineptitude they've displayed with regard to making these work, but I still come out ahead, since I turned in a hi-def and a standard-def box to do this. So I took them, and here I am at work. I'll try them tonight, and if they work I will cancel the appointment tomorrow.

So, my questions:

Am I getting screwed on this monthly charge (I am particularly not thrilled with this because I think that the lack of "M" cards is Comcast's excuse to screw me with this extra fee),
Does anyone think calling Comcast's 800-number and "discussing" this with them would bear fruit (and if so, what are the magic words I need to say to bear said fruit),
and if we have someone here who knows the innards of Comcast better than I do (which wouldn't take much), does this stuff about a "code" being wrong (and we're not talking about the CableCard ID's, I KNOW those were right because I went over them with the CS people on the phone like four times) make a lick of sense?
Thanks for your help!


----------



## AGBulls

mhargr03 said:


> Well here's a good one...called Comcast, got through to a tech support person in the Woodridge, IL call center. After a total of about 45 min on hold (she checked in once in a while to tell me she was still looking it up and asking other people in the office) the rep came back and said: "I'm sorry, but we will have CableCARDS in about 1-2 years. The technology is not available yet but it is something we hope to offer in the future." Nice. I guess I'll just go pick one up at a location several on the board have already gotten them from...


Don't bother picking them up at the North Ave office in the city. I did this and neither worked. I'm pretty sure they were grabbed from a pile marked "broken." You just need to keep calling back -- over and over and over again.

I would recommend a three-way conf call with Tivo if you have issues after the cards are paired. This has resolved many problems for people here (including myself). If you call Comcast and get someone who doens't know what they're talking about -- just hang up and call back.

I called three or four separate times and got answers just like yours until I got a friendly CSR who was extremely familiar with cablecards. It may seem rude, but until they're all trained (who knows when that is) it's the next best option. Good luck.


----------



## Canoehead

clemon79 said:


> This morning, I stop off at the Comcast office in Redmond off of Willows Road (since it's right around the corner from my office), to drop off my cable boxes and swap the cards for two that might work. And the girl does that, and gives me two brand-new cards. (I asked, and as mentioned above, the Redmond office does not have "M" cards.) I then say "The lady at the other office told me that there was no charge for these, that's still the case, right?" And she says "Oh, no, the first card is free, the second card costs $6.95 a month." She ALSO mutters something about how some code or another wasn't set on my account, and that's probably why the first card didn't work. Nice.
> 
> So, my questions:
> 
> [*]Am I getting screwed on this monthly charge (I am particularly not thrilled with this because I think that the lack of "M" cards is Comcast's excuse to screw me with this extra fee),
> [*]Does anyone think calling Comcast's 800-number and "discussing" this with them would bear [/list]
> Thanks for your help!


I am paying $7.95 a month for my second card - Comcast in Jersey City, NJ. Apparently they are charging each card as an "outlet with equipment" - my first outlet is "free" as part of my package, but I have to pay the same for the 2nd card as if it was a whole outlet with a cable box on it. This is total BS since both cards go in the same machine. I was thinking about trying to get an M card, but the guy who installed the present cards was the only competent guy in an otherwise retarded organization, and I don't want to press my luck.


----------



## aindik

Canoehead said:


> I am paying $7.95 a month for my second card - Comcast in Jersey City, NJ. Apparently they are charging each card as an "outlet with equipment" - my first outlet is "free" as part of my package, but I have to pay the same for the 2nd card as if it was a whole outlet with a cable box on it. This is total BS since both cards go in the same machine. I was thinking about trying to get an M card, but the guy who installed the present cards was the only competent guy in an otherwise retarded organization, and I don't want to press my luck.


That doesn't sound like the Comcast policy elsewhere in the country.

Here in Philadelphia, the policy is that each "outlet" beyond the first one costs $8.90, but a second cable card in an existing outlet only costs $1.50. So, the extra charge for having a TiVoHD instead of a standard Comcast box is only $1.50 (plus the service charge to TiVo, obviously). Of course, if you have a TiVo AND a cable box in a different room, you will pay the second outlet fee.

They can't tell you that they don't know if you're using the cable card in a second outlet or not, can they? The card is married in their database to the piece of machinery into which it is plugged, right? I couldn't take a cablecard out of my TiVo and plug it into my cablecard-ready TV, could I?


----------



## clemon79

aindik said:


> Here in Philadelphia, the policy is that each "outlet" beyond the first one costs $8.90, but a second cable card in an existing outlet only costs $1.50. So, the extra charge for having a TiVoHD instead of a standard Comcast box is only $1.50 (plus the service charge to TiVo, obviously). Of course, if you have a TiVo AND a cable box in a different room, you will pay the second outlet fee.


Before this, I had *three* cable boxes, and they never charged me an additional outlet fee here in Seattle. (Two in my front TV, one slaved to my old Tivo, one for HD, and one in my bedroom.) The two front TV ones went back today, and are being replaced with two Cablecards. If I wasn't paying a second outlet fee before, I fail to see why I should be now. (I'm not at home so I can't look at the menu of stuff I saved out from a past bill.) I expected one card for free and $1.50 for the other one AT MOST.

So, yeah, I'm still irked, and I'd still love to know if anyone has successfully gotten Comcast to change this on the phone, and what they said that convinced them to do it.


----------



## MichaelK

clemon79 said:


> Before this, I had *three* cable boxes, and they never charged me an additional outlet fee here in Seattle. (Two in my front TV, one slaved to my old Tivo, one for HD, and one in my bedroom.) The two front TV ones went back today, and are being replaced with two Cablecards. If I wasn't paying a second outlet fee before, I fail to see why I should be now. (I'm not at home so I can't look at the menu of stuff I saved out from a past bill.) I expected one card for free and $1.50 for the other one AT MOST.
> 
> So, yeah, I'm still irked, and I'd still love to know if anyone has successfully gotten Comcast to change this on the phone, and what they said that convinced them to do it.


FYI- just some more oddities to be aware of-

If I read the regulations correctly, the additional outlet fee is only for digital outlets- so if the boxes were analog then they wouldnt have that fee.

The other thing to keep in mind is lots of time providers some how bundle the fees- not sure how thats legal but an example would be my provider would charge 6.95 for a second HD box of theirs. But when pressed you can find out that its actually 4.95 for the box rental and 2 dollars for Hd programming its not quite the same as additional outlet but I wonder if lots of places werent bundling that crap before tivos came along because it just wasnt an issue until now???


----------



## kido

clemon79 said:


> So, yeah, I'm still irked, and I'd still love to know if anyone has successfully gotten Comcast to change this on the phone, and what they said that convinced them to do it.


I called Comcast and told the CSR to go to http://www.comcast.com and do a search on "cablecards how much". The results show the following page:

http://www.comcast.com/customers/faq/FaqDetails.ashx?ID=2651

which pretty much lays out what you should be paying. Now, whether the CSR will be able to actually change your account to reflect this policy is anyone's guess, but they will know after reading that page that the additional outlet is in error.


----------



## clemon79

kido said:


> I called Comcast and told the CSR to go to http://www.comcast.com and do a search on "cablecards how much". The results show the following page:
> 
> http://www.comcast.com/customers/faq/FaqDetails.ashx?ID=2651
> 
> which pretty much lays out what you should be paying. Now, whether the CSR will be able to actually change your account to reflect this policy is anyone's guess, but they will know after reading that page that the additional outlet is in error.


MOST interesting. Thank you very much. I knew $6.95 was too much, I expected it to be around $1.50 or so. I will absolutely be citing that when I call them tonight to activate these two CableCards.

In poking around, I found this:

http://www.comcast.com/customers/faq/FaqDetails.ashx?ID=2540

Based on this, it seems to me I should be charged:


Nothing for my cable box (it's included in my digital cable fees)
Nothing for the first CableCard (first hit's free!)
No more than $1.91 for the second one.
I think they're trying to pop me for an extra outlet because the second box is hooked up in my bedroom, but they've never done this before (and that box has been there for a while) and it seems it's none of their business where I have these hooked up: the nutshell is that I get the box and CableCard included and the second one is $1.91 or less. So I'm just gonna tell them that I have the box in the living room for On Demand purposes and that it's all one outlet and they need to fix this.


----------



## jmpage2

clemon79 said:


> MOST interesting. Thank you very much. I knew $6.95 was too much, I expected it to be around $1.50 or so. I will absolutely be citing that when I call them tonight to activate these two CableCards.
> 
> In poking around, I found this:
> 
> http://www.comcast.com/customers/faq/FaqDetails.ashx?ID=2540
> 
> Based on this, it seems to me I should be charged:
> 
> 
> Nothing for my cable box (it's included in my digital cable fees)
> Nothing for the first CableCard (first hit's free!)
> No more than $1.91 for the second one.
> I think they're trying to pop me for an extra outlet because the second box is hooked up in my bedroom, but they've never done this before (and that box has been there for a while) and it seems it's none of their business where I have these hooked up: the nutshell is that I get the box and CableCard included and the second one is $1.91 or less. So I'm just gonna tell them that I have the box in the living room for On Demand purposes and that it's all one outlet and they need to fix this.


Well good luck. I've argued with numerous Comcast reps about this fee and all they do is conveniantly change their description of what it's actually for. At the end of the day they will tell you it's been dropped and then you will still see it show up on your bill.

And as for the "first box is free" they will tell you that it is for digital cable only. If you want an HD capable box that is an extra $7. Even with the FCC mandate that all broadcasts have to go HD/Digital by the end of the year 2008.


----------



## DVDerek

jmpage2 said:


> And as for the "first box is free" they will tell you that it is for digital cable only. If you want an HD capable box that is an extra $7. Even with the FCC mandate that all broadcasts have to go HD/Digital by the end of the year 2008.


I believe it's 2009, and the mandate is that broadcasts go digital - which is unrelated to going HD.


----------



## MichaelK

also one says OVER THE AIR broadcasts have to go digital- cable can stay analog as long as they want (although the fcc is hoping they go all digital by then too...)

the actual date is just after the superbowl in 2009 (they dont want to piss off everyone trying to watch the superbowl on analog tv's


----------



## clemon79

jmpage2 said:


> Well good luck. I've argued with numerous Comcast reps about this fee and all they do is conveniantly change their description of what it's actually for. At the end of the day they will tell you it's been dropped and then you will still see it show up on your bill.


I have no problems with calling back repeatedly and moving as far up the food chain as possible.


> And as for the "first box is free" they will tell you that it is for digital cable only.


Which I have, so we're good.


> If you want an HD capable box that is an extra $7.


Which I don't. I'm fine with SD on this box, since for their purposes I'm only using it for On Demand, anyhow...the HD is gonna be on the Tivo with the CableCards. Nothing says I have to have an HD box just because I have an HDTV if I don't care about it not putting out an HD signal, right?


----------



## dswallow

clemon79 said:


> I have no problems with calling back repeatedly and moving as far up the food chain as possible.


Once you have everything functioning, write a detailed letter to Comcast's corporate offices regarding your billing. Don't waste your time re-explaining yourself to CSR's by phone.


----------



## clemon79

dswallow said:


> Once you have everything functioning, write a detailed letter to Comcast's corporate offices regarding your billing. Don't waste your time re-explaining yourself to CSR's by phone.


Well, I'll try talking to them first, since I have to call to get the CableCard turned on anyhow. If they don't snap to and recognize this is a screwup (and it IS a screwup...my friend with exactly the same setup is being charged the usual digital cable rate + $1.79 for the second card), then I'll look into a letter.

The thing with a letter is that I really don't want to wait for them to drag their heels responding to it (if they even bother...I'm pretty sure it would just wind up in the trash), I want this fixed and fixed NOW. And it WILL be fixed.

I do appreciate the suggestion, though.


----------



## aindik

clemon79 said:


> I think they're trying to pop me for an extra outlet because the second box is hooked up in my bedroom, but they've never done this before (and that box has been there for a while) and it seems it's none of their business where I have these hooked up: the nutshell is that I get the box and CableCard included and the second one is $1.91 or less. So I'm just gonna tell them that I have the box in the living room for On Demand purposes and that it's all one outlet and they need to fix this.


Don't bother lying about what room the box is in. I don't think they'll care. It's an "outlet" fee, not a "television" fee. If you have two digital outlets on the same television (two boxes, a TiVo and a box, a TiVo and a cablecard in the TV), that's two outlets to them. I think, roughly defined, an outlet is a self-contained piece of machinery that can receive a digital cable signal. It's not "a room" or "a television."

I have three outlets and they only charge me for one extra, though. I'm not sure why that is. Maybe because the third is a DVR and the additional outlet is wrapped up in the DVR fee. But I think it's probably just an oversight by them.


----------



## AGBulls

clemon79 said:


> Well, I'll try talking to them first, since I have to call to get the CableCard turned on anyhow. If they don't snap to and recognize this is a screwup (and it IS a screwup...my friend with exactly the same setup is being charged the usual digital cable rate + $1.79 for the second card), then I'll look into a letter.
> 
> The thing with a letter is that I really don't want to wait for them to drag their heels responding to it (if they even bother...I'm pretty sure it would just wind up in the trash), I want this fixed and fixed NOW. And it WILL be fixed.
> 
> I do appreciate the suggestion, though.


Go the ol' Supervisor route. It works 99% of the time if you have a forceful personality.

Immediately ask to talk to a Supervisor when a CSR answers the phone -- and then get the Supervisor's name. If they can't help you, get the name of the Supervisor's boss. If this doesn't work, then you have actual names to put into a letter -- should you even have to go that far. It'll help in stating your case.


----------



## clemon79

aindik said:


> Don't bother lying about what room the box is in. I don't think they'll care. It's an "outlet" fee, not a "television" fee.


Then they're contradicting themselves, because the FAQ I linked to...here, lemme link it again for convenience:

http://www.comcast.com/customers/faq/FaqDetails.ashx?ID=2540

...states in that last question (before the truncated one) that they will be happy to provide me with a digital cable box at no charge so I can use the On Demand stuff I am paying for. (And, again, I can cite someone I know with exactly the same setup who is only being charged $1.79 for the additional card.)

They really don't have a single leg to stand on here.


----------



## aindik

clemon79 said:


> Then they're contradicting themselves, because the FAQ I linked to...here, lemme link it again for convenience:
> 
> http://www.comcast.com/customers/faq/FaqDetails.ashx?ID=2540
> 
> ...states in that last question (before the truncated one) that they will be happy to provide me with a digital cable box at no charge so I can use the On Demand stuff I am paying for. (And, again, I can cite someone I know with exactly the same setup who is only being charged $1.79 for the additional card.)
> 
> They really don't have a single leg to stand on here.


The cable box is at no charge for your primary outlet. That doesn't say that they won't charge you for your second outlet (i.e., the cablecard).


----------



## clemon79

aindik said:


> The cable box is at no charge for your primary outlet. That doesn't say that they won't charge you for your second outlet (i.e., the cablecard).


When that's listed in a FAQ about CableCards? Sorry, I just don't interpret it that way. The point is that they are giving you the box to make up for the fact that the CableCard doesn't give you all of the services that it should.

Dig: If I just get one card, and stick it in my Tivo, they don't blink, I get charged nothing extra, it's all good. The first one is FREE, that's well established. The second one is going into the very same Tivo, connected to the very same outlet. It is NOT an additional outlet, because it isn't even a different device.

I see what you're trying to say, but I don't buy your argument.

(Especially since, again, I know someone who is being charged correctly.)


----------



## dswallow

aindik said:


> The cable box is at no charge for your primary outlet. That doesn't say that they won't charge you for your second outlet (i.e., the cablecard).


No, that's really a special case for Comcast... they want you to have access to VOD and PPV items and will give at no extra charge at all a digital box capable of receiving them to CableCARD customers.

However if it offers HD or DVR capabilities, they may charge you those supplemental fees.


----------



## aindik

dswallow said:


> No, that's really a special case for Comcast... they want you to have access to VOD and PPV items and will give at no extra charge at all a digital box capable of receiving them to CableCARD customers.
> 
> However if it offers HD or DVR capabilities, they may charge you those supplemental fees.


Seriously? So, if all you have is a TiVoHD and a non-HD box, there should be no additional outlet fee? Or do I have to lie and tell them that the box is in the living room right on top of the TiVo to get that deal?

If that's the case, then switching to a TiVoHD reduces my cable bill by $11.95 + $8.90 - $1.50 = $19.35 a month. That more than pays for itself over a 36 month period.


----------



## robtech

mhargr03 said:


> Well here's a good one...called Comcast, got through to a tech support person in the Woodridge, IL call center. After a total of about 45 min on hold (she checked in once in a while to tell me she was still looking it up and asking other people in the office) the rep came back and said: "I'm sorry, but we will have CableCARDS in about 1-2 years. The technology is not available yet but it is something we hope to offer in the future." Nice. I guess I'll just go pick one up at a location several on the board have already gotten them from...


I am in Antioch, IL. and had the new Motorola M-card multistream installed by Comcast yesterday. First card was bad, second worked like a charm 
Tivo HD only needs one M-card to get the dual tuners goin.


----------



## robtech

AGBulls said:


> I can't even stress how absolutely IDENTICAL your story is to mine. In fact, it's kind of freaky. However, I'm still stuck! I now get very basic channels and HD locals, no digital programming at all.
> 
> Both cards in my Tivo appear to be properly paired. However, when you say to "Call back until you get someone who can do a "Init, Hit, Refresh" do you mean to have them reinitialize the card?
> 
> What does Init stand for? I just need some clarification before I call them again.


Call and tell them you want a complete rest of your acct, the standard test doesn't do it. I had only local stuff, and when they did a full reset it was all good.


----------



## robtech

RavenFan said:


> This is so true. I do software for a living, and I always to try to act like I know just enough to ask the right leading questions when dealing with IT people. They seem to respond so much better when I sound helpless.
> 
> On the other hand, I really am a village idiot when it comes to things like car repairs. I don't need to act.
> 
> I have noticed the pixelization problem on mine as well, but it is so minor that I can deal with it. It does not happen often on mine.


Not sure it's just a tivo thing though...I see pixelation on my Tivo HD, Series 2 and was seeing it on the Comcast Motorola HD box also. Minimal but it's there.


----------



## jrm01

> Originally Posted by AGBulls
> I can't even stress how absolutely IDENTICAL your story is to mine. In fact, it's kind of freaky. However, I'm still stuck! I now get very basic channels and HD locals, no digital programming at all.
> 
> Both cards in my Tivo appear to be properly paired. However, when you say to "Call back until you get someone who can do a "Init, Hit, Refresh" do you mean to have them reinitialize the card?
> 
> What does Init stand for? I just need some clarification before I call them again.


According to the Comcast CSR that I chatted with for about an hour last weekend:

He said that he has the ability to send four types of hits which he described as:

*Validation* - Pairs the host and card (with data number)
*Initialization* - resets the channel mapping (frequency to channel number)
*Hit* - sends the authorization codes for channels that you can receive
*Cold Init* - reloads the cc firmware and initializes (although I think that it actually just resets and restarts the firmware).


----------



## jcddc

Can anyone who has written a letter about removing the additional outlet charge tell me whom they have addressed it to? i am ready to go that route. I have talked to more than one CSR on the phone, sent two e-mails and done a live chat, with no success. LIke many people on this forum, I have been told that it's the same charge for a second CableCARD as for a second outlet or that the second CableCARD counts as a second outlet even if it's installed in the same device. Sending them the FAQ that talks about multi-card devices on the SAME outlet has not helped.


----------



## robtech

jcddc said:


> Can anyone who has written a letter about removing the additional outlet charge tell me whom they have addressed it to? i am ready to go that route. I have talked to more than one CSR on the phone, sent two e-mails and done a live chat, with no success. LIke many people on this forum, I have been told that it's the same charge for a second CableCARD as for a second outlet or that the second CableCARD counts as a second outlet even if it's installed in the same device. Sending them the FAQ that talks about multi-card devices on the SAME outlet has not helped.


That is what I was told also, first card is free, second card is same as an additional outlet fee.


----------



## jcddc

This FAQ answer--which I think is based on an FCC regulation--says that the CableCARD fee won't be more than $1.91:
http://www.comcast.com/Customers/FAQ/FaqDetails.ashx?Id=2651


----------



## dswallow

jcddc said:


> Can anyone who has written a letter about removing the additional outlet charge tell me whom they have addressed it to? i am ready to go that route. I have talked to more than one CSR on the phone, sent two e-mails and done a live chat, with no success. LIke many people on this forum, I have been told that it's the same charge for a second CableCARD as for a second outlet or that the second CableCARD counts as a second outlet even if it's installed in the same device. Sending them the FAQ that talks about multi-card devices on the SAME outlet has not helped.


Just address it to the Office of the President at Comcast's headquarters in Philadelphia, PA. From there it'll get to someone who knows what they're doing.


----------



## btwyx

clemon79 said:


> "The cable box is at no charge for your primary outlet. That doesn't say that they won't charge you for your second outlet (i.e., the cablecard)."
> 
> When that's listed in a FAQ about CableCards? Sorry, I just don't interpret it that way.


Comcast interpreted it that way for me, the box was free, but I got an additional outlet fee. The box went back.


dswallow said:


> No, that's really a special case for Comcast... they want you to have access to VOD and PPV items and will give at no extra charge at all a digital box capable of receiving them to CableCARD customers.


Again, their version of free differs from mine. So I can't get VOD or PPV, its their loss.


----------



## jfh3

robtech said:


> That is what I was told also, first card is free, second card is same as an additional outlet fee.


That is incorrect.

Make sure you have the "S3 Tivo package" on your account and the second card will be $1.50, not $6.95 or whatever the digital outlet fee is.

Even better, get an MCard and have no additional fee.


----------



## clemon79

So here's the result from tonight's action:

The first person I called, when told that I had two new cards I wanted to try, said "You have an appointment here for a service call. Why don't you just wait until then?" When I said "No, because I would rather not have to miss a day of work to take care of that call, I would like to try these," she put me on hold a while, came back, and said "We would REALLY rather you let the person come out tomorrow and do it." I then informed her that I had no problem hanging up and calling back until I got someone who would help me, and was she going to do it or not, and that seemed to change her attitude. Reluctantly. It was obvious she had no idea what to do about this. I probably should have hung up and called back anyhow.

Anyhow: I got put on hold for another 10 minutes while she and about three other people tried to figure out how to clear the old cards from my record to try the new ones. Eventually, she did, and then we started installing them. Of course, she wanted to try the second slot before we confirmed the first one was working. The card in Slot 2 eventually worked. The one in Slot 1 did not. She tried and tried and tried, and finally confessed she was out of ideas.

So I said "Okay, well, this card in Slot 2 works, but I can't keep it there, let's get it paired up over in Slot 1 and then I at least have partial functionality tonight." In talking I found out that this poor girl had stayed an hour past her quitting time to help me, so I said "Look, I can call back in and do that with someone else if you want to go home, I know how that is." She said she would try to find someone to transfer me to so she could get them up to speed on what was going on.

That someone ended up being her supervisor (whose name I took down) and she went back to the "can't you wait until tomorrow?" well, and I said "Look. Would you not agree that getting me partial functionality tonight and having the guy come out tomorrow to finish the job is better than leaving me with NOTHING and having the guy come out tomorrow anyhow?" She says "Of course!" I say "Great! Then we're on the same page. Let's get to work." Silence on the other end of the phone while logic sinks in, and she tells me someone would call me back. I press for an ETA, she says 15 minutes. Okay, it's 8:00P and I need to fix something quick for dinner anyhow.

Closer to 8:20 and I'm just about to call back, and "Andreas" calls me. And Andreas ROCKS. He understands exactly what I want to do, gets the card that works working in the right slot, and tried like HELL to get the other card working. It turns out that Andreas was in charge of training a good bit of the call floor on how to handle Tivo / CableCard setups. Alas, he can't do it. I'm satisfied that he at least tried, that was all I wanted, so I was resigned to having the dude come out tomorrow.

We then move to the billing issue. I explain that they're trying to charge me for an additional outlet, they shouldn't be, and I would like that charge taken off. Andreas resists a little, and then I show him the FAQs that explain exactly what we've discussed here...that the CableCard / cable box combo is supposed to be included in the main fee, and the extra card should be $1.79. He looks them over, and agrees. He makes the changes to my account, and I review with him what I'm expecting to be charged for, and we're all on the same page. (We'll see if it's actually taken care of when the bill comes. Since Andreas had a clue, I suspect it will be.)

Run through Guided Setup, reboot the box, let it grab channels, and the first card works; I'm getting all of the channels I should be getting, including the HD cable channels. Spiffy.

So that's where I am as of Monday night. The tech is supposed to come between 10:00a and noon tomorrow, and all he needs to do is get a card in Slot 2 that will work, having already confirmed that this is a Tivo that IS capable of initializing and activating a card in that slot.

I'll report back...


----------



## jrm01

jcddc said:


> This FAQ answer--which I think is based on an FCC regulation--says that the CableCARD fee won't be more than $1.91:
> http://www.comcast.com/Customers/FAQ/FaqDetails.ashx?Id=2651


Don't forget the last line in that FAQ:



> Disclaimer: Regulated Prices quoted above may not apply in all markets. Please call 1-800-COMCAST to learn more about Regulated Prices for your area


----------



## jcddc

That's true. Maybe what I should cite instead is the line on the pricing sheet the local area mailed me stating "CableCard (dual CableCards for non-Comcast HD PVRs requiring 2 cards) $1.50"


----------



## bicker

They're counting outlets based on which physical outlets have digital service at the end of them. If you've always had analog service, and then switch to digital (either voluntarily or involuntarily) then you've gained and additional outlet.


----------



## jrm01

The outlet fee usually refers to Digital Outlets. At one time they used to list it on the bill as Digital A/O (Digital Additional Outlet). In my experience they have always considered two cablecards in one device as two outlets. The first outlet was included in the digital package fee, but they charged for the "additional outlet". After a lot of arguing I got them to drop the charge for the additional outlet (second cablecard in S3), based on the fact I was paying a package price for their triple-play and was not using their DVR (which was included in the package).

All of the pricing that they show on their website for cablecards, is just that - pricing for the cablecards. They still have the option to charge for the additional digital outlet.


----------



## jcddc

Well, the FAQ refers to a multi-card device connected to the SAME outlet [emphasis added].

But you're right that it's possible they are charging the correct amount, and are simply not being completely clear (at least not to me) about their pricing schedule.

I may wait instead until the promised software update to the Series 3 enabling multistream card support and then switching to a single card.


----------



## cwbear

Tivo HD with an M-Card were installed Saturday. It was the first M-Card the two guys had done. It took a total of 20 min, and seemed to be a complete success... Then I noticed that 727 UHD is not working on either tuner after they had left. This is the only channel that does not work. I mostly get a grey screen and sometimes a "this channel is not availible". 

I called Comcast and they did the Init, Hit, Refresh thing, to no avail.


----------



## Langree

cwbear said:


> Tivo HD with an M-Card were installed Saturday. It was the first M-Card the two guys had done. It took a total of 20 min, and seemed to be a complete success... Then I noticed that 727 UHD is not working on either tuner after they had left. This is the only channel that does not work. I mostly get a grey screen and sometimes a "this channel is not availible".
> 
> I called Comcast and they did the Init, Hit, Refresh thing, to no avail.


It took my person 4 different attempts to get HDNet up for me, not sure what finally set it right.


----------



## Canoehead

kido said:


> I called Comcast and told the CSR to go to http://www.comcast.com and do a search on "cablecards how much". The results show the following page:
> 
> http://www.comcast.com/customers/faq/FaqDetails.ashx?ID=2651


 :up: :up: Thank you kindly - I look forward to my upcoming battle - $5 a month is still $60 a year - definitely worth the effort.


----------



## robtech

jfh3 said:


> That is incorrect.
> 
> Make sure you have the "S3 Tivo package" on your account and the second card will be $1.50, not $6.95 or whatever the digital outlet fee is.
> 
> Even better, get an MCard and have no additional fee.


They had me down for the $1.50 and I only had the one M-card and they took the fee off


----------



## TerpBE

I thought I should bump this for the people who are getting an additional outlet fee:


TerpBE said:


> I finally found someone at Comcast who agreed that S3 customers should NOT be billed for a second outlet if they have a single Tivo with two CableCARDS. She finally straightened things out, removed the additional outlet fee, and got all channels working on both tuners.
> 
> I asked her if I could pass on any advice to the other people having this problem, and she said that I could pass on her information to other people having the same problem.
> 
> If you are going to contact, her:
> 
> 1. Be nice. She was very nice and helpful, so return the courtesy.
> 
> 2. If you have a problem other than the "additional outlet" charge, don't call her about it. She's willing to help us on this issue, so don't burden her with other Comcast problems. If you have others, call the "executive assistant" number listed (on the Comcast cablecard thread).
> 
> 3. Only call if you are being billed for an additional outlet charge when you only have one box, or 2+ additional outlet charges if you have two boxes, etc. If you have "N" boxes, you should be billed for "N-1" additional outlets.
> 
> Her name is Cheryl Williams and her number is 215-638-6582. Again, be nice, and try not to overload her.


Here's how much you SHOULD be billed:
N = number of "boxes" you have (cable box or Tivo)
C = number of Cablecards you have (usually 2 per Tivo)

What you should be paying is:

(N - 1) * additional outlet charge 
plus
(C - 1) * dual-cablecard charge

(additional outlet charge is about $8, dual-cablecard charge is about $1.50)

So if you have one dual-cablecard Tivo and no cable box, you should pay $1.50. If you have a cable box AND a dual-cablecard Tivo, you should pay about $9.50.

If you're paying more than this and can't get it straightened out with the regular Comcast CSRs, call the contact in my quoted post above.


----------



## aindik

TerpBE said:


> I thought I should bump this for the people who are getting an additional outlet fee:
> 
> Here's how much you SHOULD be billed:
> N = number of "boxes" you have (cable box or Tivo)
> C = number of Cablecards you have (usually 2 per Tivo)
> 
> What you should be paying is:
> 
> (N - 1) * additional outlet charge
> plus
> (C - 1) * dual-cablecard charge
> 
> (additional outlet charge is about $8, dual-cablecard charge is about $1.50)
> 
> So if you have one dual-cablecard Tivo and no cable box, you should pay $1.50. If you have a cable box AND a dual-cablecard Tivo, you should pay about $9.50.
> 
> If you're paying more than this and can't get it straightened out with the regular Comcast CSRs, call the contact in my quoted post above.


I don't think that's right. Each outlet charge includes one cable card. So, if you have four outlets with one cable card each, you pay three outlet charges and zero cable card charges.

The fees are :
N = number of cablecard outlets you have
B = number of cable boxes you have
C = number of cablecards you have
((N+B-1) * outlet-charge) + (int(C/N) -1) * dual-cablecard charge)


----------



## robtech

TerpBE said:


> I thought I should bump this for the people who are getting an additional outlet fee:
> 
> Here's how much you SHOULD be billed:
> N = number of "boxes" you have (cable box or Tivo)
> C = number of Cablecards you have (usually 2 per Tivo)
> 
> What you should be paying is:
> 
> (N - 1) * additional outlet charge
> plus
> (C - 1) * dual-cablecard charge
> 
> (additional outlet charge is about $8, dual-cablecard charge is about $1.50)
> 
> So if you have one dual-cablecard Tivo and no cable box, you should pay $1.50. If you have a cable box AND a dual-cablecard Tivo, you should pay about $9.50.
> 
> If you're paying more than this and can't get it straightened out with the regular Comcast CSRs, call the contact in my quoted post above.


True dat...just called and I am being charged $1.50 since they installed one M-Card in my Tivo HD. There is much confusion when you call but they figure it out eventually 
Tivo HD rocks


----------



## robtech

robtech said:


> True dat...just called and I am being charged $1.50 since they installed one M-Card in my Tivo HD. There is much confusion when you call but they figure it out eventually
> Tivo HD rocks


Here's what the site says...so wouldn't one muticard be free??
How much will I be charged to use a CableCARD?

There is no charge for the first CableCARD that you use as it is already included in the primary outlet fee. If you have a multi-card device on the same outlet (i.e. TiVo Series 3 or two Digital Cable Tuners connected to the same personal computer), you will be charged an additional regulated fee of up to $1.91 for the second CableCARD.

If additional CableCARDs are needed for other devices that are installed on additional outlets, you will not be charged for the first CableCARD installed on this outlet as the cost is included in the additional outlet fee. In addition to the cost of the digital cable service, you will not be charged a regulated fee of up to $1.91 for the second CableCARD on the additional outlet.

**Note: The same pricing schedule will be applicable to additional outlets with multi-CableCARD devices, e.g. no charge for first CableCARD on the third outlet and an additional regulated fee of up to $1.91 for the second CableCARD in addition to the digital service charge.


----------



## sfhub

aindik said:


> I don't think that's right. Each outlet charge includes one cable card. So, if you have four outlets with one cable card each, you pay three outlet charges and zero cable card charges.
> 
> The fees are :
> N = number of cablecard outlets you have
> B = number of cable boxes you have
> C = number of cablecards you have
> ((N+B-1) * outlet-charge) + *(int(C/N) -1)* * dual-cablecard charge)


Wouldn't it be
((N+B-1) * outlet-charge) + *(C - N)* * dual-cablecard charge)


----------



## drcos

Well, here is additional info from Cheryl after I asked a few (polite) questions...
HDTV fee
1. The $6.95 monthly "HDTV" fee is an EQUIPMENT fee,
2. We agreed there is no such thing as an "HD" cable card, so thus
they should not charge the "HDTV" fee for cable cards.

They are aware at corporate of the problems with 'required' additional charges in many of their systems in order to get the 'second' cards on each outlet to work. They are working with each system as the issues come up to resolve it, and it was due to problems between the authorization system and the billing system (imagine how many lines of code there, friends). She said that the supervisors are authorized to put credits on your account to offset the 'bogus' charges while the kinks are worked out of the system.


----------



## aindik

sfhub said:


> Wouldn't it be
> ((N+B-1) * outlet-charge) + *(C - N)* * dual-cablecard charge)


Yeah, that would be better.


----------



## silypuddy

sfhub said:


> Wouldn't it be
> ((N+B-1) * outlet-charge) + *(C - N)* * dual-cablecard charge)


Shouldn't we at least integrate it from 0 to 1? At least I can put my calculus to use for something


----------



## btwyx

drcos said:


> They are aware at corporate of the problems with 'required' additional charges in many of their systems in order to get the 'second' cards on each outlet to work. They are working with each system as the issues come up to resolve it, and it was due to problems between the authorization system and the billing system (imagine how many lines of code there, friends). She said that the supervisors are authorized to put credits on your account to offset the 'bogus' charges while the kinks are worked out of the system.


That would explain that. A friend with an HD has the dual TiVo charge ($1.79), an additional outlet free ($6.99) and an equipment credit (-$6.99).

When I had the extra box my S3 would stop working if they removed the A/O fee.


----------



## blmelton

My stupid comcast box drags when I am watching record HD programming. Is that a function of some kind of processor speed? ANybody else having that issue? Also, if I fork out the cash for tivo series 3, is there any indication that this will be resolved?

Thanks


----------



## clemon79

Alright, so here's the rest of my story:

Tech arrives at my place at 9:45a on Tuesday morning. (Fifteen minutes ahead of the low end of schedule. Sweet.) Has never seen a Tivo HD before, but was fine when I told him it was just a new flavor of S3. Good guy, has done S3 installs before, gets to work. Takes him about an hour and a half and several phone calls to get a second CableCard working in my box, after concluding that the first one he tried wasn't gonna do it and moving on to another one. (He wisely brought three.) To his credit, when he leaves, he leaves behind his business card, points to his direct cell number, and tells me to feel free to call if I have any trouble with the cards down the road. Nice.

So the nutshell: SIX CableCards to find two that worked. I am convinced that four of those cards were not bad, but that Comcast's infrastructure is insufficient to work with the cards the way it should.

So in doing these phone calls I hear them talking about reconfiguring my account, and "Kyle" tells me that something was set wrong on their side. Which means that four seperate people have now looked at this account and not configured things properly. So he leaves, and I rerun through Guided Setup and I'm off and rolling, and it occurs to me that maybe the stuff they did caused that additional outlet charge to show up on my account again. I decide to wait an hour or so to let the hubbub over my account die down, and call back and go over my billing with a CSR so I know exactly what I'm being charged.

And of course, the extra-outlet fee is back. I tell him, no, you're not supposed to charge me that, and here is why. Puts me on hold, comes back, and starts with some rigamarole about "physical" outlets vs. "virtual" ones. Not having it. Puts me on hold again. Comes back, tries it again. I ask for a supervisor. He tells me he'll have one call me back, I say, no, find one NOW. "They're in a meeting." "I'll wait." Having a cordless phone with built-in speakerphone is a good thing.

I wait a while. Finally a supervisor gets on the line. Get his name, confirm proper spelling, he starts feeding me the rigmarole. I point him to the FAQ on their site that explains that I get a box for free so I can On Demand. He tells me he needs to look into this and can he call me back within 20 minutes? I informed him that I didn't trust him to do so, so he gave me his direct line. Fine, I needed to fix some lunch anyhow.

He calls back and sticks to his guns, and also points out on the FAQ in question that there is an asterisk on the end of that particular question, and that that's why they can charge me. I tell him that since the page is truncated and whatever footnote that is isn't showing up, how can he know that? He doesn't have an answer, but he's not budging.

So I figure we're at letter-writing time, and I tell him this. He makes the mistake of asking if there is ANYTHING he can do to make this situation right, which is a really stupid thing to say since the obvious answer is "Yes. Take this incorrect charge off like I'm asking you to." He realizes his error and still tells me he can't. (I should have told him to take off the charge for the truck roll for Kyle coming out.) "Fine," I say. "That FAQ page is truncated. I want you to find me that entire document and email it to me, so I can read that footnote myself and see if it means what you claim it means. Further, I'll be calling you every day until you do so." He promises that he'll try, and we hang up.

That was a two-hour phone call, all told.

Hour later, he calls me back, and tells me that he wasn't able to get the document for me, but was able to fix my account so that the cable box is the primary outlet and therefore I'm not being charged for the additional outlet. Which was all I wanted in the first damn place.

Final nutshell: I have a working TivoHD with two CableCards, and the billing on my account is allegedly what I told them it should be. We'll see what happens when the bill comes. But MY GAWD what a COMPLETELY unnecessary headache it was to make that all happen. I might write that letter anyhow just so they know what a sour taste Comcast left in my mouth.


----------



## clemon79

blmelton said:


> My stupid comcast box drags when I am watching record HD programming. Is that a function of some kind of processor speed? ANybody else having that issue? Also, if I fork out the cash for tivo series 3, is there any indication that this will be resolved?


It's a function of the Comcast DVR hardware blowing dog. Since the S3 uses entirely different (and dedicated) hardware, yeah, that should resolve the issue.


----------



## clemon79

Oh, one more thing. When I called Tivo to get my no-longer-in-the-mix S2 turned off, I got an AOL-esque hard-sell to keep it going. After all of the great experiences I've read about here with Tivo support, that surprised me a little. It got to the point where I had to interrupt her next sales pitch with a firm "NO. TURN IT OFF." to get her to do it.

(They also don't prorate, which means I'm out the seven bucks they just charged me for said box. (Yes, I could have hooked it up somewhere else and used it for the month. I didn't want to, mainly because I didn't want to have to worry about remembering to call to cancel it.) Not thrilled about that, but I'm sure it's buried somewhere in their TOS.)


----------



## bicker

I had the same experience. It's a pretty typical approach used by companies trying to retain customers. Nothing surprising.


----------



## sammydee

Just thought I'd post a very positive story.

San Jose California. Called Comcast, told them I needed CableCards. They asked if they were for TiVo; I said YES. Told them I had two TiVos. They said no problem; quoted the proper price; and scheduled a truck roll.

Very polite Comcast employee shows up in the middle of the service window. Has done Tivos before; had not yet seen the HD. He tweaked my splitters for a while, then did the CableCards. He had brought M-Cards, but had S-Cards as a backup. (Lucky that I had HDs instead of S3s). He warned me that when he called in to pair the cards it might take a while, as he might have to "fish" for someone at the office that knew what they were doing. 

But it didn't. Pop in the M-card; get the numbers; call the office; wait 3 minutes; done - working. Repeat on the other unit. 

The only scary time in the install was that, on both TiVos, the screen suddenly went black during the pairing process, requiring pressing the TiVo button and navigating back down into the CC menus. This didn't inspire confidence, but it was fine. We never got any 161 errors or anything. 

The installer was very impressed with the HD, especially the CC slots being on the FRONT of the unit. He asked info about price and where I bought it, and said he'd start recommending it to people (which he never did with the S3).

He said someone from TiVo had been to visit the local Comcast folks several weeks BEFORE the TiVo HD announcement to tell them about it, which had impressed him too. 

SO, I have nothing but praise for the Cablecard experience with Comcast in San Jose.

The HD units, on the other hand, are both exhibiting the macroblock problem. It happens even on the Tivo menus, so it has to be a problem in the Tivo, not a Comcast issue. I'm looking forward to the service update, which hopefully will fix this.

All in all, a pretty good day. We'll see what the bill looks like. 

...Sam


----------



## CharlesH

sammydee said:


> He asked info about price and where I bought it, and said he'd start recommending it to people (which he never did with the S3).


 Wonder if that is good for his job security 


sammydee said:


> He said someone from TiVo had been to visit the local Comcast folks several weeks BEFORE the TiVo HD announcement to tell them about it, which had impressed him too.


Not that the TiVo folks had to travel that far. TiVo HQ is in Alviso, which is part of the city of San Jose.


----------



## Julio Blassie

Place:	Seattle
Box:	TiVo HD
Card: Motorola M
Install:	Self

I realize some of this is redundant but if it saves one person some time and frustration then its worth my time posting and anyone who might benefit reading about my experiences.

Bought a new HD TV and was missing TiVo  big time.

Bought TiVo HD online from Circuit City using a link which gave me 10% off (ends 8/31). The 10% discount, even with sales tax, made the price about the same as it would have been from out of state vendors at the time. Decided to buy local in case I got involved with a return. Picked up the box and swung by my local Comcast store.

Went to the Comcast store on North 94th Street just east of Aurora. Asked for two cards and was surprised when I was given two M cards. I like to live dangerously so I took only one card. Staff at the store very cooperative. No hassles. Walked out with a card and a receipt showing 0.00 charges.

Setup was a breeze. Called Comcast to pair card and it was done while I was talking to service rep.

All channels came through. HOWEVER pixilation was horrible. Looked like an explosion at a checkerboard factory. Thanks to all the helpful posts in this thread I suspected the problem related to the version 8.1.7*a* software. Went to bed and let TiVo rest until next day. Hoped version *b* would come through.

Next day still a mass of pixels. Still version *a*. Left town overnight and hoped software update would come through.

Got home, pixel mess was gone! Checked and software had been updated to 8.1.7*b2*!!

However Id lost most of my cable channels. Just local broadcast (standard and HD) and a few cable channels. Suspected might be a parity problem. Called Comcast and asked service rep to pair card again. She did while I waited. That did the trick!

Checked my Comcast account online. I was being billed for two cards. Called and billing rep said Thats because you have a TiVo and youre using three cards. One for your TV and two for TiVo. Explained none for TV and one for TiVo. She said But TiVo boxes require two. Explained M card situation  which she didnt understand. She put me on hold while she contacted her support director. She quickly came back and told me the card fees were removed and wouldnt show up on my monthly bill.

So far so good. Pixilation is gone. Got one small flash  no different from my S2 boxes.

Summary:

Anticipate pixilation problem with ver. *a * software.

Anticipate pixilation correction with ver. *b2*.

Expect software update about 48 hours after activating TiVo.

Double check cable card paring if all channels dont light up.

*Triple or quadruple check your Comcast account for mystery card charges.*


----------



## dbaps

Not sure if this is possible but would appreciate the OP or someone to put the current status always at the beginning of the thread, keeping it updated and current. It would be much appreciated. We are over 100 pages and it just takes too long to sift through the whole thread.


----------



## dbaps

Got a call from the local Comcast office. They were hoping that they would be done testing the M card before my Monday install. Alas that is not the case. I'm getting two S cards on Monday and they will do a swap when they have the M card working. No extra fee for the second S card which is nice. The thing that blew me away was he said that, after their testing, VOD would not be compatible with the M card. This is directly opposite of what is sited on the Cablelabs site. This is the guy who is in charge of the whole rollout for the Maryland area so I don't doubt what he is saying I'm just very surprised. Anyone her something different from a trusted source?


----------



## dswallow

dbaps said:


> Got a call from the local Comcast office. They were hoping that they would be done testing the M card before my Monday install. Alas that is not the case. I'm getting two S cards on Monday and they will do a swap when they have the M card working. No extra fee for the second S card which is nice. The thing that blew me away was he said that, after their testing, VOD would not be compatible with the M card. This is directly opposite of what is sited on the Cablelabs site. This is the guy who is in charge of the whole rollout for the Maryland area so I don't doubt what he is saying I'm just very surprised. Anyone her something different from a trusted source?


It's never been said that the M card has anything to do with VOD or PPV functionality.

That two-way communication capability is part of the host device interface that the CableCARD plugs in to. Even the S-card could support two-way communication with a two-way host device. The problem is that there's no standard defining how to present and to request the VOD and PPV options. Even with a two-way host device, VOD or PPV couldn't be provided by a third party... well, except that a third party could potentially support each individual cable system that provided details of how to interact with their head-end servers. And that's just not really practical.


----------



## sammydee

sammydee said:


> SO, I have nothing but praise for the Cablecard experience with Comcast in San Jose.
> 
> The HD units, on the other hand, are both exhibiting the macroblock problem. It happens even on the Tivo menus, so it has to be a problem in the Tivo, not a Comcast issue. I'm looking forward to the service update, which hopefully will fix this.


B2 seems to have completely resolved the macroblock issues I had in HD playback and on the TiVo menus. Saw them every 10-15 seconds yesterday; didn't see any in 2+ hours tonight. Super!


----------



## Guy Kuo

Same here. B2 update has dramatically improved things on my unit with 2 comcast/motorola cable cards. No macroblocking in several hours of viewing. Great to see TiVo getting the problem improved. 

N.B. this latest fix won't of course repair material recorded prior to the update.


----------



## cbrenner

Hats off to those pioneers who have patiently worked through all these issues with Comcast. For me, though, the thought of expending all that energy and the stress of dealing with clueless people is too much to contemplate. My question: When, if ever, will it be safe to just order the service and expect accurate pricing and a trouble-free installation? Or will I be better off to wait for the Comcast Tivo software for my existing Motorola DVRs? I am in the Boston area.


----------



## orourkj

Comcast tech was here this morning to install 2 cablecards into our new HD Tivo. It worked fine when he was here, but he left a few cables loose and so the Tivo power cord came out after he left. I plugged it back in, but now we don't get most channels. It seems pretty random which ones we get - we get some HD, some standard. I've reset the box, gone through guided setup a few times and no change. I have noticed that Tivo has connected to the internet several times - not sure why.

Any ideas? Any help is appreciated!

Jesse in NH


----------



## MokeUSA

I finally decided to dump the Comcast DVR and go back to Tivo with their introduction of the HD. Stopped by the local Comcast office and picked up 2 cablecards. I asked if they had M-cards but she said they didn't. Got home, updated the HD with the newest software and called Comcast to activate the cards. Spent about 25 minutes activating both cards and everything works flawlessly including my HBO channels. No macroblocking at all in the ~8 hours I've been checking for it. Both Motorola cards and on the b2 software.

The rep I was talking to was aware of both the original series 3 and the new HD. She hadn't talked with anyone with the HD yet but was aware that it could take the M-cards. She said she had a printed checklist on how to activate the cards specific to the Tivo. Sounds like Comcast is getting the word out to their people. Now I just have to wait for the bill but am hopeful it will be as smooth as my install.


----------



## oldnacl

I'm about ready to leap into the fray again - put a TiVo HD in my Amazon shopping cart (but haven't pulled the pin yet) and phoned the Comcast 800 number for a price. Got a CSR and said I'd like to add a TiVo HD to my service and I'd like to use the "M" card. How much will the monthly charge be? 
Waited to silence a few minutes and then heard "If you'd like to make a call..."
Not a good start.

Well, I called again, got a pleasant sounding person who seemed completely unaware of what a TiVo or a cable card was, much less an M series, but, in a somewhat confused manner, she gave me a price of $12.45/month. This was to add the unit to my already existing account which has digital service with a SA8300HD STB. There was also a $17.90 install fee and it required a truck roll. (I will return the STB but I didn't want to confuse the price quote any more than necessary)
I have no idea how the charge breaks down or if she figured adding a cable card, adding 2 cable cards or adding an "M" card to my existing service. Anyway, it's less than what I was being charged for my Series 3 with 2 CCs ($17.90/month plus a $25 truck roll charge - and it was the ONLY outlet at the time - I returned it a month ago and took the 8300). Maybe a trip to the local office on Monday is in order, although having a toenail ripped out is less painful. I hold out hope that all the activity since the TiVo HD introduction a few weeks ago might have generated some experience at the local level.


----------



## Julio Blassie

orourkj said:


> ...but now we don't get most channels. It seems pretty random which ones we get - we get some HD, some standard......
> Any ideas? Any help is appreciated!
> 
> Jesse in NH


Sounds similar to problem I had. Have you called Comcast and asked them to activate your cards again? That worked for me.

Good luck.


----------



## silypuddy

Well, I got my tivo HD over the weekend and have setup an install for this Thursday.

They quoted me a price of around $28 for the install, $15 for the first card and $13 for the second. The monthly fee for the second card will be $1.50 which is what I expected. The first one is included in the outlet.

I asked for an M card, but the lady on the phone said they only had "one" kind of card. I also asked for the installer to bring out multiple cards, but she said they could only bring out however many the customer wanted. I then politely told her that I was trying to save the installer and my time by preventing multiple visits, and she said she would note the request to bring out multiple cards on the request.

Anyone in the Minneapolis/St. Paul Comcast area have any M-cards or just S-cards?

Also, is there any last minute advice I should know about?

Thanks


----------



## jrm01

silypuddy said:


> Also, is there any last minute advice I should know about?
> 
> Thanks


This being Sunday I would be remiss by not reminding you that prayer never hurts.


----------



## dswallow

jrm01 said:


> This being Sunday I would be remiss by not reminding you that prayer never hurts.


Much as no one can prove prayer helps, no one can prove prayer doesn't hurt. And you must remember that this is Comcast we're talking about... a company many have compared doing business with to dancing with the devil.


----------



## jrm01

dswallow said:


> Much as no one can prove prayer helps, no one can prove prayer doesn't hurt. And you must remember that this is Comcast we're talking about... a company many have compared doing business with to dancing with the devil.


Amen brother!


----------



## jfh3

oldnacl said:


> I'm about ready to leap into the fray again - put a TiVo HD in my Amazon shopping cart (but haven't pulled the pin yet) and phoned the Comcast 800 number for a price. Got a CSR and said I'd like to add a TiVo HD to my service and I'd like to use the "M" card. How much will the monthly charge be?
> Waited to silence a few minutes and then heard "If you'd like to make a call..."
> Not a good start.
> 
> Well, I called again, got a pleasant sounding person who seemed completely unaware of what a TiVo or a cable card was, much less an M series, but, in a somewhat confused manner, she gave me a price of $12.45/month. This was to add the unit to my already existing account which has digital service with a SA8300HD STB. There was also a $17.90 install fee and it required a truck roll. (I will return the STB but I didn't want to confuse the price quote any more than necessary)
> I have no idea how the charge breaks down or if she figured adding a cable card, adding 2 cable cards or adding an "M" card to my existing service. Anyway, it's less than what I was being charged for my Series 3 with 2 CCs ($17.90/month plus a $25 truck roll charge - and it was the ONLY outlet at the time - I returned it a month ago and took the 8300). Maybe a trip to the local office on Monday is in order, although having a toenail ripped out is less painful. I hold out hope that all the activity since the TiVo HD introduction a few weeks ago might have generated some experience at the local level.


Pricing seems WAY off ... if the TivoHD is going to be your primary box, the first cable cards (MCard or SCard) rental is included in the digital programming package.
If you need a second SCard, then it's $1.50 per month. (Make sure they have the "Tivo Series 3 package" on your account).


----------



## DVDerek

What's the Mac equivalent of "Run As"? I'd like to view the system.log file in console, but my regular user does not have rights.


----------



## kido

DVDerek said:


> What's the Mac equivalent of "Run As"? I'd like to view the system.log file in console, but my regular user does not have rights.


you might try sudo in Terminal.app

user% sudo tail -100 /var/log/system.log

if that works you can try

user% sudo /Applications/Utilities/Console.app/Contents/MacOS/Console


----------



## orourkj

Julio Blassie said:


> Sounds similar to problem I had. Have you called Comcast and asked them to activate your cards again? That worked for me.
> 
> Good luck.


 In the past 2 days I have had 3 visits from Comcast techs. Everything seemed OK after the first visit. But then the Tivo's power cord came out, and since I plugged it back in it has not worked right. I have done at least a dozen restarts, a dozen times through the "guided" setup, a few online chats with Comcast who send signals to the cards, and the 2 tech visits. But never does everything work. Every time we do something we get a new set of channels that don't come in. In addition to random channels that don't come in, sometimes I can't record one program while watching another.

This is maddening - they left the last visit saying their engineers would look into it. With multiple visits from Comcast behind me I'm starting to think this HD Tivo isn't going to last long with us.....

Any ideas from anyone?


----------



## orourkj

orourkj said:


> In the past 2 days I have had 3 visits from Comcast techs. Everything seemed OK after the first visit. But then the Tivo's power cord came out, and since I plugged it back in it has not worked right. I have done at least a dozen restarts, a dozen times through the "guided" setup, a few online chats with Comcast who send signals to the cards, and the 2 tech visits. But never does everything work. Every time we do something we get a new set of channels that don't come in. In addition to random channels that don't come in, sometimes I can't record one program while watching another.
> 
> This is maddening - they left the last visit saying their engineers would look into it. With multiple visits from Comcast behind me I'm starting to think this HD Tivo isn't going to last long with us.....
> 
> Any ideas from anyone?


 I know I'm replying to my own message - I called Tivo and they walked me through some screens - according to them one of the cable cards was not authorized. Why did I have 3 visits from Comcast and several online chats with Comcast support and they never asked, checked or thought about this? They scheduled another visist for 4 days form now when they could have a new card available. Be careful of this!?!?!?!?!


----------



## phipsi1237

I'll try to keep this short. I moved into a new development. I had a Comcast post in my yard. The house 2 lots over and the house diagonal to mine was in Comcast's system as having service. Comcast felt they needed to do a site survey before sending out installers. They said that would take from 7 to 10 business days just for the survey. What? Anyway, after several phone calls, they realized a site survey wasn't necessary and the installers would be out the next day. This was back in June.

I had been quoted package deal of about $70 for digital cable w/HD and DVR and internet. Awesome. Installer shows up and said he didn't have a HD/DVR box just HD. I need to schedule them to come out and bring me a box or go by the office to pick one up. I called the 800 number to see if they had any at the office. They said they should have plenty of them. He gave me the local office number anyway. I called the entire way to the office. No one answered. I get there and guess what? No HD/DVR box. 

I called the 800 number back and spoke with someone in the Ocean City, MD, office. She explained this was unacceptable and would send someone out with my HD/DVR box. When they showed up, no box.

This whole time, since I didn't have the HD/DVR box, they're not giving me the $70 special. Instead, $70 for cable and $30 for internet.

I picked up a TivoHD this weekend. I just scheduled an install for Tuesday from 1 to 4. Questions asked from previous posters, "Do you need an HD CC?" I told him there was no difference. He needed to know how to code it. He also told me there was an installation charge. I said, "You're still going to charge me even though I was supposed to have a DVR box 2 months ago." His reply, "There's an installation charge for everything." I decided I would work that out later.

I haven't read any other posts here from Delaware so I'll post my experiences with the TivoHD install in a few days.


----------



## jfh3

orourkj said:


> I know I'm replying to my own message - I called Tivo and they walked me through some screens - according to them one of the cable cards was not authorized. Why did I have 3 visits from Comcast and several online chats with Comcast support and they never asked, checked or thought about this? They scheduled another visist for 4 days form now when they could have a new card available. Be careful of this!?!?!?!?!


Because many installers and CSRs know very little about CableCARDs.


----------



## jfh3

phipsi1237 said:


> "Do you need an HD CC?" I told him there was no difference. He needed to know how to code it.


Not true - there is a difference:

There is NO SUCH THING as an HD CableCARD. A CableCARD is a decryption device and does nothing to determine what channels you should get or whether they are SD or HD. The "HD CableCARD" line is just nothing more than an excuse to charge you for some bogus service tier.

If they really want to push the issue, tell them no, you don't need an HD CableCARD, just a regular one.  and it will probably end up being cheaper too.


----------



## clemon79

Julio Blassie said:


> Place:	Seattle
> Box:	TiVo HD
> Card: Motorola M
> Install:	Self
> 
> Went to the Comcast store on North 94th Street just east of Aurora.


That's REALLY interesting, since they gave me two (dud) S-cards when I went in there eight days ago, and when I returned them (to the Redmond store, which is just around the corner from my office, I inquired about the M's, and the lady said that they did not and would not have them for the foreseeable future. An M-card would have completely solved all of my billing woes.

Anyhow, I'm glad you had a better installation experience than I did, and advising everyone to check their bill with a fine-toothed comb is REALLY good advice. If M's are starting to surface in Seattle, and my bill is as I expect it to be, maybe I'll wait a couple of months and see about swapping out, because every red cent I can avoid paying those shysters at Comcast is worthwhile to me...


----------



## clemon79

cbrenner said:


> When, if ever, will it be safe to just order the service and expect accurate pricing and a trouble-free installation?


This is Comcast. The answer to that question is "never."


> Or will I be better off to wait for the Comcast Tivo software for my existing Motorola DVRs? I am in the Boston area.


a) I've heard that even with the Tivo software, the DVR is still crap hardware and therefore the user experience is as crappy as ever, and

b) nobody, including Comcast themselves, seems to have a single clue as to when it will be available anywhere, and this has been the case for a year and a half.


----------



## fishboy

clemon79 said:


> This is Comcast. The answer to that question is "never."
> 
> a) I've heard that even with the Tivo software, the DVR is still crap hardware and therefore the user experience is as crappy as ever, and
> 
> b) nobody, including Comcast themselves, seems to have a single clue as to when it will be available anywhere, and this has been the case for a year and a half.


I was anxiously awaiting this release on Comcast hardware myself, but when the TivoHD came out, realized that the Comcast version will not have many of the features of the standalone version (e.g. online scheduling and eventually TTG, MRV, etc.). Also, I could never get a straight answer as to when it would be available in my area (Atlanta). I also figured if/when Comcast actually comes out with the box, I could try it out for a short time and eventually sell the TivoHD unit I have if I liked it that much more. But that's just me.


----------



## McCarron

TerpBE said:


> I thought I should bump this for the people who are getting an additional outlet fee:
> 
> Here's how much you SHOULD be billed:
> N = number of "boxes" you have (cable box or Tivo)
> C = number of Cablecards you have (usually 2 per Tivo)
> 
> What you should be paying is:
> 
> (N - 1) * additional outlet charge
> plus
> (C - 1) * dual-cablecard charge
> 
> (additional outlet charge is about $8, dual-cablecard charge is about $1.50)
> 
> So if you have one dual-cablecard Tivo and no cable box, you should pay $1.50. If you have a cable box AND a dual-cablecard Tivo, you should pay about $9.50.
> 
> If you're paying more than this and can't get it straightened out with the regular Comcast CSRs, call the contact in my quoted post above.


Thanks for bumping that. I am dealing with that issue right now, and just had one hell of a time with the rep I was talking to. She kept claiming that the federally regulated rate for Illinois was $6/card, but only used those terms AFTER I told her to goto this page. This is after I was told there was no monthly fee for my TWO cards with a Tivo Series 3. Can't someone at Comcast educate their CSRs on this issue finally?


----------



## xander2007

Chicago experience update:

I had gotten 2 M Cards for free after visiting the North ave office. I ended up returning 1 M Card as everything is working swimmingly.

Just got my first monthly bill, and I see I have a one time charge of $15.99 for Cable Card Install! It said 0.00 on my receipt when I picked up the cards.

Oh well, it appears I have no monthly fee (though I know I should not) so I don't think I will fight this one.

As for the macroblocking, I still see it very infrequency and very briefly when it does happen. Not a problem IMO. I am a happy Tivo HD user!


----------



## clemon79

xander2007 said:


> Just got my first monthly bill, and I see I have a one time charge of $15.99 for Cable Card Install!


Yeah, that's wrong.


> Oh well, it appears I have no monthly fee (though I know I should not) so I don't think I will fight this one.


And sadly, this is why Comcast keeps pulling this crap. Because there are people who let them get away with it.

I understand if your blood pressure is worth $16 one time, but man, this stuff isn't gonna change until people stand up and tell them they won't put up with it.


----------



## McCarron

McCarron said:


> Thanks for bumping that. I am dealing with that issue right now, and just had one hell of a time with the rep I was talking to. She kept claiming that the federally regulated rate for Illinois was $6/card, but only used those terms AFTER I told her to goto this page. This is after I was told there was no monthly fee for my TWO cards with a Tivo Series 3. Can't someone at Comcast educate their CSRs on this issue finally?


I got a call back 20 minutes later from Comcast, and the rep said she knew what to do now and I was right the whole time. I still left with a sour taste in my mouth.


----------



## oldnacl

jfh3 said:


> Pricing seems WAY off ... if the TivoHD is going to be your primary box, the first cable cards (MCard or SCard) rental is included in the digital programming package.
> If you need a second SCard, then it's $1.50 per month. (Make sure they have the "Tivo Series 3 package" on your account).


Do you feel the pricing was "way off" considering the TiVo was to be an additional outlet. As I mentioned in my earlier post, in order to reduce confusion at the CSR level, I asked for a price adding the Tivo to my existing account that includes the SA8300HD DVR. I hoped to stop at the local office today and get a more firm price, but alas, work reared its ugly head and I didn't get time to stop.


----------



## jfh3

oldnacl said:


> Do you feel the pricing was "way off" considering the TiVo was to be an additional outlet. As I mentioned in my earlier post, in order to reduce confusion at the CSR level, I asked for a price adding the Tivo to my existing account that includes the SA8300HD DVR. I hoped to stop at the local office today and get a more firm price, but alas, work reared its ugly head and I didn't get time to stop.


Around here, an additional digital outlet is $6.95, which should include one CableCARD.

I wouldn't even ask about "additional outlet", just ask for the CableCARDs, indicate they are for a Tivo and get the "S3 Tivo Package" line item added to your account.


----------



## robtech

jfh3 said:


> Around here, an additional digital outlet is $6.95, which should include one CableCARD.
> 
> I wouldn't even ask about "additional outlet", just ask for the CableCARDs, indicate they are for a Tivo and get the "S3 Tivo Package" line item added to your account.


I am in Chicago and it was $1.50 extra a month for the one Multi card in my Tivo HD.
If it was just going into my Samsung tv it would have been no charge. Thought that was weird. Why the heck do they care if the card is in a Tivo or a Tv?


----------



## dswallow

robtech said:


> I am in Chicago and it was $1.50 extra a month for the one Multi card in my Tivo HD.
> If it was just going into my Samsung tv it would have been no charge. Thought that was weird. Why the heck do they care if the card is in a Tivo or a Tv?


They've apparently got it wrong. The additional outlet fee you're paying, either explicitly or by virtue of the first outlet being part of your digital programming package, includes the first CableCARD for free. The $1.50 charge would be for the second CableCARD in the same device, if needed, which you don't since your first is an M-card. I'm sure what's confusing them is that the billing line item is "TiVo Series 3 CableCARD" or similar, and someone thinks that means even the first card is a $1.50 charge.


----------



## robtech

dswallow said:


> They've apparently got it wrong. The additional outlet fee you're paying, either explicitly or by virtue of the first outlet being part of your digital programming package, includes the first CableCARD for free. The $1.50 charge would be for the second CableCARD in the same device, if needed, which you don't since your first is an M-card. I'm sure what's confusing them is that the billing line item is "TiVo Series 3 CableCARD" or similar, and someone thinks that means even the first card is a $1.50 charge.


I hear ya....and I explained it was only one card and she said it's still $1.50


----------



## dswallow

robtech said:


> I hear ya....and I explained it was only one card and she said it's still $1.50


The simplest thing for you to do is put it all in writing and mail it to the Office of the President at Comcast's corporate offices in Philadelphia. They'll get it resolved; no need for you to waste any time or patience trying to do it by phone.


----------



## clemon79

dswallow said:


> The simplest thing for you to do is put it all in writing and mail it to the Office of the President at Comcast's corporate offices in Philadelphia. They'll get it resolved; no need for you to waste any time or patience trying to do it by phone.


Question, Doug: have you actually witnessed the President's office actually take action on one of these things? I'm not calling BS on you or anything, I'm just really curious to know if they actually do respond, if they do so in a timely fashion, etc. Still haven't gotten my cable bill for this nightmare, but if it's screwed up (and I'm not at all sure it won't be) then that may be the next step.


----------



## dswallow

clemon79 said:


> Question, Doug: have you actually witnessed the President's office actually take action on one of these things? I'm not calling BS on you or anything, I'm just really curious to know if they actually do respond, if they do so in a timely fashion, etc. Still haven't gotten my cable bill for this nightmare, but if it's screwed up (and I'm not at all sure it won't be) then that may be the next step.


Yes. I went through it myself for numerous problems including billing as much as anything else. And out of it I also got a contact to help with other things that may come up in the future.

Within about a week of my mailing off a letter detailing what I'd gone through and what still wasn't right I got a call from the person to whom my letter had been sent to resolve the problems and one by one he took care of them rather quickly.

I also believe this method of resolving the issue has the best chance of getting someone in control of things to note and resolve the potential widespread problems rather than just being persistent calling through normal channels and eventually getting a CSR with a clue who fixes it for you but leaves the problem in place for others to endure.


----------



## clemon79

dswallow said:


> Within about a week of my mailing off a letter detailing what I'd gone through and what still wasn't right I got a call from the person to whom my letter had been sent to resolve the problems and one by one he took care of them rather quickly.


Then that is prezactly what I will be doing if my bill is indeed still screwed up when it arrives (which should be in a day or two, if it's not waiting for me when I get home tonight). Thanks for the detail!


----------



## mhargr03

I am currently trying to activate 2 CableCards with Comcast in Chicago (am on hold). As it stands now, after sending some hits to the cards, I have the two installed and activated receiving all channels except my premium HBO channels and the MLB Extra Innings package. Is there anything specific I should ask them to do? Any specific signal to send? They scheduled me for an appointment but I'd rather take care of this on the phone. Any suggestions are welcomed. Thank you!


----------



## clemon79

clemon79 said:


> Then that is prezactly what I will be doing if my bill is indeed still screwed up when it arrives (which should be in a day or two, if it's not waiting for me when I get home tonight). Thanks for the detail!


I stand before you tonight, an amazed man.

The Comcast bill was indeed waiting for me in the mail when I got home.

It's RIGHT. Digital cable, the one extra CableCard (listed as "Tivo Series 3-cable Card") and High-Speed Internet. Nothing more. Not even the truck roll to install the cards they couldn't help me install over the phone. Okay, $1.99 for "Change of Service". Which I'm fine with.

So, score one for Comcast, I guess.


----------



## jfh3

mhargr03 said:


> I am currently trying to activate 2 CableCards with Comcast in Chicago (am on hold). As it stands now, after sending some hits to the cards, I have the two installed and activated receiving all channels except my premium HBO channels and the MLB Extra Innings package. Is there anything specific I should ask them to do? Any specific signal to send? They scheduled me for an appointment but I'd rather take care of this on the phone. Any suggestions are welcomed. Thank you!


See if those channels have CCI value of 0x02. If so, your cards are paired, but not validated and you won't see those channels until they are.

(Go to the Conditional access screen and see if you have a validation value. Don't remember it off the top of my head and not near Tivo to look).


----------



## mhargr03

jfh3 said:


> See if those channels have CCI value of 0x02. If so, your cards are paired, but not validated and you won't see those channels until they are.
> 
> (Go to the Conditional access screen and see if you have a validation value. Don't remember it off the top of my head and not near Tivo to look).


First, thank you! Yes, both CableCards have a CCI of 0x02. It actually appears as follows: 0x02 S

Does this 'S' mean anything special? Last night the guy on the phone said he was passing along my issue to the "CableCard department" and that I should receive a call back within 4 hours. As this was 9pm last night this never happened.

While I fully understand that this is a Comcast issue, I called TiVo customer support just to see whether they had advice on what exactly to ask for from a Comcast rep. They said Initialize and Re-pair. Is this correct?

Just a note regarding "pairing" (you can tell I am somewhat new at this) all Comcast ever asked for was each CableCard's serial number. The MMI screen shows about 4 other number strings but doesn't display the serial (which I got off the card itself). Should Comcast be entering any information into their system other than the M-card's serial number? (FYI-this is an original Series3 HD not the new TiVoHD)


----------



## jrm01

mhargr03 said:


> Just a note regarding "pairing" (you can tell I am somewhat new at this) all Comcast ever asked for was each CableCard's serial number. The MMI screen shows about 4 other number strings but doesn't display the serial (which I got off the card itself). Should Comcast be entering any information into their system other than the M-card's serial number? (FYI-this is an original Series3 HD not the new TiVoHD)


If they did not ask for the host and data values it means one of two things:
1) They do not pair the cards to the hosts. This is the case with some companies, but usually not with Comcast. However, it could be the policy in your office. If so, it should work OK (until they decide to start pairing, then all hell will break lose).

2)They made a mistake.

You should be able to check your staus on the Conditional Access screen of the cablecard menu.

If you have Motorola cards you will see a line which says "AUTH". The next field should say SUBSCRIBED. If it says NOT SBUSCRIBED or UNKNOWN they have not properly authorized the cards and you won't get premium channels.

Also, if they have paired the cards you will see HOST VALIDATION: VALID (with a number).

If you have SA cards there should be a similar field, but I forget what it is called.

They "should" be able to correct this with an authorization hit from the office.


----------



## mhargr03

This is what my Conditional Access Screens look like: (Comcast cable in Chicagoland, Motorola M cards)

_*Card1:*_
*Unit Address:* ###-#####-#####-###
*Encryption:* DES
*Con:*Yes *EBCP:*Yes *Val:*? 0x00

*PMTCMD:*D *Prg:*00022 *ECM:*0x0435

*SvcID:*0x0026E4 *Svc:*0 *Enc:*ENC
*CP:*Enabled *CA Reply:*0x71 U
*Auth:*CAD *CCI:*0x02 S *Epoch:*0x6A

*Component PIDS in Hex:*
0900 0901 0902

_*Card2:*_
*Unit Address:* ###-#####-#####-###
*Encryption:* DES
*Con:*Yes *EBCP:*Yes *Val:*? 0x00

*PMTCMD:*D *Prg:*000001 *ECM:*0x0430

*SvcID:*0x0022A2 *Svc:*0 *Enc:*ENC
*CP:*Enabled *CA Reply:*0x71 U
*Auth:*CAD *CCI:*0x02 S *Epoch:*0x6A

*Component PIDS in Hex:*
07C0 07C1


----------



## jfh3

mhargr03 said:


> This is what my Conditional Access Screens look like:
> 
> _*Card1:*_
> *Unit Address:* ###-#####-#####-###
> *Encryption:* DES
> *Con:*Yes *EBCP:*Yes *Val:*? 0x00
> 
> *PMTCMD:*D *Prg:*00022 *ECM:*0x0435
> 
> *SvcID:*0x0026E4 *Svc:*0 *Enc:*ENC
> *CP:*Enabled *CA Reply:*0x71 U
> *Auth:*CAD *CCI:*0x02 S *Epoch:*0x6A
> 
> *Component PIDS in Hex:*
> 0900 0901 0902
> 
> _*Card2:*_
> *Unit Address:* ###-#####-#####-###
> *Encryption:* DES
> *Con:*Yes *EBCP:*Yes *Val:*? 0x00
> 
> *PMTCMD:*D *Prg:*000001 *ECM:*0x0430
> 
> *SvcID:*0x0022A2 *Svc:*0 *Enc:*ENC
> *CP:*Enabled *CA Reply:*0x71 U
> *Auth:*CAD *CCI:*0x02 S *Epoch:*0x6A
> 
> *Component PIDS in Hex:*
> 07C0 07C1


I presume these are MCards? I haven't figured everything out yet, but you are missing a "V" after the "Val?" field, and I believe this means your cards aren't validated (which is why you can't see the 0x02 channels).

As for your question about serial #, you have to read that from the physical card. In my area, that's what Comcast uses to id a particular card. In others, they may use the unit address.


----------



## jrm01

Looks like you have SA cards, and unfortunately I've never worked with them.

Hopefully an SA "expert" will see this and be able to help.

i would guess that the AUTH code is the key, but I don't know what the SA code of "CAD" means.

I still think it should be able to corrected by an authorization hit from comcast.


----------



## jrm01

Did a little more checking and it appears that the authorization for the SA cards is noted on the Cablecard Pairing screen of the cablecard menu. It should say "Authorization Received" and have an EMM count of 30 to 40 and a ECM count that continually increments.


----------



## mhargr03

Thanks very much but I am using Motorola M-Cards from Comcast.


----------



## jfh3

jrm01 said:


> Looks like you have SA cards, and unfortunately I've never worked with them.
> 
> Hopefully an SA "expert" will see this and be able to help.
> 
> i would guess that the AUTH code is the key, but I don't know what the SA code of "CAD" means.
> 
> I still think it should be able to corrected by an authorization hit from comcast.


No, these look like mine - Motorola MCards.


----------



## jrm01

Oops. My bad. Never saw the screens for m-cards before. I'll move over and watch.


----------



## silypuddy

Well, I called Comcast yesterday and requested that the installer bring out an M-card vs. two S-cards for my upcoming visit this Thursday.

The CSR had no clue what I was talking about and put me on hold for 10 minutes to talk to someone. After coming back from hold, he still had no idea what I was talking about and tried to sell me on their DVR. I politely declined and asked him to note the M-card request.

Does anyone know a way to findout if Comcast has M-cards in the Minneapolis area, and if so, how to go about requesting them?

This is so frustrating...


----------



## cr33p

silypuddy said:


> Well, I called Comcast yesterday and requested that the installer bring out an M-card vs. two S-cards for my upcoming visit this Thursday.
> 
> The CSR had no clue what I was talking about and put me on hold for 10 minutes to talk to someone. After coming back from hold, he still had no idea what I was talking about and tried to sell me on their DVR. I politely declined and asked him to note the M-card request.
> 
> Does anyone know a way to findout if Comcast has M-cards in the Minneapolis area, and if so, how to go about requesting them?
> 
> This is so frustrating...


Just cross your fingers that they will show up with them, when I had comcast come out last week he had 4 cards in hand 3 M cards and one S card, although he had no idea that any of them where different


----------



## Romera

Minneapolis Comcast - When I had my cable cards installed, I asked the tech about M-Cards (after getting the "I have no clue what you are talking about from the customer service folks") he indicated that they were using M-Cards in the cable companies new boxes - but that there were no M-Cards for install in other devices at this time. Take it for what it is worth - but I was not able to get an M card for my TivoHD in Minneapolis.

Steve


----------



## phipsi1237

I had my appointment today between 1 and 4 for cable card installs. I could not be there, so my wife waited around the house for me. My wife called me about 4:45 and said they never showed. The CSR tried calling the driver, but no answer. She rescheduled for FRIDAY!!! I forgot to say in my first post, but this is the 2nd NO SHOW. The first time they gave me a $20 credit. I'm guessing they didn't offer this to my wife. I'm going to ask for it. They also told her that she couldn't come pick them up.


----------



## mhargr03

phipsi1237 said:


> I had my appointment today between 1 and 4 for cable card installs. I could not be there, so my wife waited around the house for me. My wife called me about 4:45 and said they never showed. The CSR tried calling the driver, but no answer. She rescheduled for FRIDAY!!! I forgot to say in my first post, but this is the 2nd NO SHOW. The first time they gave me a $20 credit. I'm guessing they didn't offer this to my wife. I'm going to ask for it. They also told her that she couldn't come pick them up.


No shows are unnacceptable when they give a 4 hour window and expect someone to be waiting for whenever they feel like showing up. This happened to me as I waited an entire Saturday afternoon only to call at the end of my window to find that my work order had been mysteriously cancelled. Luckily I was able to go to my local office to pick up two cards. Call Comcast's Executive Care Offices at 800-630-2140 and explain your issues. 2 no-shows and an offer of $20 is insulting. They will dispatch someone hopefully ASAP.


----------



## mhargr03

As explained above I am having an issue where both Motorola M-cards are working with all but the premium channels I subscribe to (HBOs and MLB Extra Innings).

If I call Comcast to re-pair or re-initialize the cards, do I have to be in a certain screen (CableCard configuration screen?) or can I just have them do it while I am watching Live TV?


----------



## wizzy

robtech said:


> I am in Chicago and it was $1.50 extra a month for the one Multi card in my Tivo HD.
> If it was just going into my Samsung tv it would have been no charge. Thought that was weird. Why the heck do they care if the card is in a Tivo or a Tv?


I'm in Chicago as well, and no extra fee for my M-card. Didn't even tell them what I was doing with it. I already have a DVR on the account, somehow this didn't count as an additional outlet or anything!

Another tip for Chicago folks. If you're getting stuck with Comcast, and can't get anywhere, log a (legitimate) complaint with the city franchising authority. I had a non-cablecard issue, and got a call back from someone local in less than 24 hours. She claimed to have access to all the local managers.

https://servicerequest.cityofchicag...ype=OCC&invSRDesc=Cable TV Complaint&locreq=N


----------



## wizzy

mhargr03 said:


> As explained above I am having an issue where both Motorola M-cards are working with all but the premium channels I subscribe to (HBOs and MLB Extra Innings).
> 
> If I call Comcast to re-pair or re-initialize the cards, do I have to be in a certain screen (CableCard configuration screen?) or can I just have them do it while I am watching Live TV?


Tell them that you need the Tinley Park office. They will probably put you in a 4-hour call-back queue, and someone will call you back. When they call, change to HBO, (you should get the cable card screen when you go there now; if not, it's a different issue) and Tivo will give you the cable card info you need to read to the Comcast person. Takes less than 5 minutes once you actually get the right person.


----------



## mhargr03

wizzy said:


> Tell them that you need the Tinley Park office. They will probably put you in a 4-hour call-back queue, and someone will call you back. When they call, change to HBO, (you should get the cable card screen when you go there now; if not, it's a different issue) and Tivo will give you the cable card info you need to read to the Comcast person. Takes less than 5 minutes once you actually get the right person.


Thank you. Yes, when I tune to any of the channels (HBOs or MLB package) it automatically goes right to the grey CableCard screen with all of the CableCard information.

Thanks for the tip on the Tinley Park office. I will try to get myself directed down there. For some reason I always seem to get the Woodridge office (where I was originally told, 2 weeks ago, that CableCards should be available in 1-2 years).

I was actually put in a 4-hour call-back queue last night at 9pm but of course nobody ever called back.


----------



## wizzy

mhargr03 said:


> Thank you. Yes, when I tune to any of the channels (HBOs or MLB package) it automatically goes right to the grey CableCard screen with all of the CableCard information.
> 
> Thanks for the tip on the Tinley Park office. I will try to get myself directed down there. For some reason I always seem to get the Woodridge office (where I was originally told, 2 weeks ago, that CableCards should be available in 1-2 years).
> 
> I was actually put in a 4-hour call-back queue last night at 9pm but of course nobody ever called back.


I got my 4 hour call-back after 9 hours. Guy said it was a Monday, and he was also a dispatcher, so was swamped. If you get a tech that says the call-back queue doesn't exist, hang up, and get someone else (I had one tech tell me that was just so I'd go away and give it time to start working).

The Tinley Park piece came from another user on here, but you definitely need to speak to someone other than the front line techs. They can't/won't enter the pairing info.


----------



## Jedi4141

clemon79 said:


> I stand before you tonight, an amazed man.
> 
> The Comcast bill was indeed waiting for me in the mail when I got home.
> 
> It's RIGHT. Digital cable, the one extra CableCard (listed as "Tivo Series 3-cable Card") and High-Speed Internet. Nothing more. Not even the truck roll to install the cards they couldn't help me install over the phone. Okay, $1.99 for "Change of Service". Which I'm fine with.
> 
> So, score one for Comcast, I guess.


Just curious as to where you are located? In Chicago suburbs I got nailed for $23.99 install fee for EACH CableCard. But I was told no additional fees for either card. So far still holding true for the most part. I continue to get billed the $5.99 digital outlet fee but has been credited both times as their mistake. (They ask if I have a box and say no, then get credit). Both cards continue to work with little trouble ( I lost NFL network for some reason).


----------



## mhargr03

Well everything now seems to be resolved. I called again as soon as I got home around 715 and asked to be entered into the 4 hour queue. Around 9:00 someone called me back. This was the most knowledge, helpful and friendly person I have ever spoken to at Comcast, and said he was with the CableCard helpdesk in Tinley Park. He said that he and some others with special CableCard knowledge look through the escalated tickets for CableCard issues and deal with those themselves. So if you are having trouble getting a resolution, ask to be placed in the 4 hour queue and make sure the representative notes on your ticket that you are having CableCard issues.

He simply asked me for the Data and Host ID numbers from the gray pairing screen for each card, entered them into his computer, and within seconds all of my premium/subscription channels appeared. Now I have to learn how to use my new TiVo!

Thanks to everyone who helped with the various tips and suggestions.


----------



## Noonystock

Hi all...I have a new TiVoHD and I'm located in the Philadelphia suburbs.

Comcast of Chester County, PA says they've never heard of an M-card (I've spoken to a total of 4 reps/installers so far). I now have a Comcast "supervisor" researching what an M-card is, and whether they can get one for me.

I've seen at least one other posting from the Philly suburbs that references "Comcast", "M-card" and "successful installation" all in the same posting.

So, to anyone in Chester County, PA who has received an M-card from Comcast -- how did you do it?

Thanks!


----------



## dswallow

Noonystock said:


> Hi all...I have a new TiVoHD and I'm located in the Philadelphia suburbs.
> 
> Comcast of Chester County, PA says they've never heard of an M-card (I've spoken to a total of 4 reps/installers so far). I now have a Comcast "supervisor" researching what an M-card is, and whether they can get one for me.
> 
> I've seen at least one other posting from the Philly suburbs that references "Comcast", "M-card" and "successful installation" all in the same posting.
> 
> So, to anyone in Chester County, PA who has received an M-card from Comcast -- how did you do it?
> 
> Thanks!


If your system uses Motorola equipment, there's a good chance M-cards are available. If your system uses Scientific Atlanta equipment, there's a good chance there's no M-cards available yet.

Scientific Atlanta has been making multistream cards for awhile; not sure why Comcast has been so slow in deploying them but has been deploying the Motorola versions.

Ultimately the tech who comes to do the install is the one responsible for picking out the specific cards for you from whatever he or she finds in the warehouse. So when your tech arrives you should ask about M-cards. The CSR's generally aren't going to be knowledgeable about the differences nor would they be able to do anything but add a note to the appointment that the tech would need to actually read when picking out the equipment they need for the day.


----------



## blips

My dad had Comcast installed today. He moved into a new house and decided to go with Comcast HD instead of DirecTv. I convinced my dad to get a Tivo HD (I'm still worried about SDV) and not wait for Comcast's Tivo to come out. I was able to set up everything for him Tivo wise and wiring wise, but I could not be there for the Comcast install. So I left him with the Tivo install instructions on how to install cable cards and specific instruction on what to tell the installer and what excuses not to accept. My dad wanted 1 tv hooked up, his Tivo HD. I'm going to hook up the other ones without any digital boxes to see how that goes. The installer, at the beginning, tells him that they have all sorts of problems with Tivo. But my dad gave the installer the Tivo instruction sheet and he followed it to a 'T' and it worked on the first attempt. I told my dad to have the installer keep the instruction sheet. At first the installer did not want to take it but then my dad said if he runs into any more Tivo's it might help. So the installer took it (making it easier for some Tivo user down the road). Hopefully, everything will be OK from here on out. So far it is a successful install.


----------



## Noonystock

dswallow said:


> If your system uses Motorola equipment, there's a good chance M-cards are available. If your system uses Scientific Atlanta equipment, there's a good chance there's no M-cards available yet.
> 
> Scientific Atlanta has been making multistream cards for awhile; not sure why Comcast has been so slow in deploying them but has been deploying the Motorola versions.
> 
> Ultimately the tech who comes to do the install is the one responsible for picking out the specific cards for you from whatever he or she finds in the warehouse. So when your tech arrives you should ask about M-cards. The CSR's generally aren't going to be knowledgeable about the differences nor would they be able to do anything but add a note to the appointment that the tech would need to actually read when picking out the equipment they need for the day.


Thanks for your reply. It's good to know that Motorola M-cards may well be available. I will keep pushing for one.

To elaborate a bit...The tech came to my house yesterday with a single Motorola card, which, once inserted in slot 1, revealed itself on the TiVo cable card settings screen to be an S-card. This occurred even though I had asked the CSR to add "must bring an M-card for installation" to my work order. Although this sentence was clearly visible on the tech's paperwork, he told me he had assumed that it was a mistake, since "there's really only one kind of cable card, anyway". Then he told me that he just installs what he's given by his manager (e.g. apparently the tech doesn't pull the equipment from the warehouse, his manager does). At my insistance, the tech called his manager who had no clue about M-cards -- I asked to speak directly to said manager, but the tech refused, citing company policy (that's telling, isn't it?) Hence, my call later yesterday afternoon to the aformentioned "supervisor" who has not yet gotten back to me...sigh. Note: I even supplied the supervisor with the Motorola M-card part number (courtesy of another posting to this forum), and offered to point her to the M-card product fact sheet on the Motorola web site...

I am appalled (though not surprised) by Comcast's ineptitude and disregard for their customers.

Watching TV shouldn't be this difficult.


----------



## blhirsch

Just had a Comcast install this morning in the Philadelphia area. Guy came with multicards (Motorola) and they installed with no problem.


----------



## blhirsch

Noonystock said:


> Hi all...I have a new TiVoHD and I'm located in the Philadelphia suburbs.
> 
> Comcast of Chester County, PA says they've never heard of an M-card (I've spoken to a total of 4 reps/installers so far). I now have a Comcast "supervisor" researching what an M-card is, and whether they can get one for me.
> 
> I've seen at least one other posting from the Philly suburbs that references "Comcast", "M-card" and "successful installation" all in the same posting.
> 
> So, to anyone in Chester County, PA who has received an M-card from Comcast -- how did you do it?
> 
> Thanks!


My install came out of Willow Grove (for a Villanova install), but I'm in the Philadelphia area.

The person on the phone when I called up to order the cards hadn't heard of them, either. I just had her put the following words in the notes (please bring multi-stream cards or m-cards if available) and make it prominent. It got to the people that mattered and the guy came out with them for the install.


----------



## hummingbird_206

I'm in Seattle, WA and just got my series 3 today. I installed one M-card from comcast and after 2 calls they finally got it activated. But I can only watch/record 1 channel at a time. Supposedly the one m-card will give the dual tuner capability, but mine doesn't seem to work that way. Anyone else got one m-card in the series 3 and able to record while viewing another channel?


----------



## wizzy

hummingbird_206 said:


> I'm in Seattle, WA and just got my series 3 today. I installed one M-card from comcast and after 2 calls they finally got it activated. But I can only watch/record 1 channel at a time. Supposedly the one m-card will give the dual tuner capability, but mine doesn't seem to work that way. Anyone else got one m-card in the series 3 and able to record while viewing another channel?


M-card only works that way for the tivoHD. If you have a series 3, you still need two cards, M or not. The series 3 doesn't support the M-card.


----------



## dswallow

wizzy said:


> M-card only works that way for the tivoHD. If you have a series 3, you still need two cards, M or not. The series 3 doesn't support the M-card.


Yet. But it will do so with a software update -- no ETA yet, though.


----------



## hummingbird_206

dswallow said:


> Yet. But it will do so with a software update -- no ETA yet, though.


Is that an update to the Series 3 or an update to the m-card?

Is the HD TiVo a different box from the HD Tivo? My series 3 box says TiVo HD on it...so I thought I had an HD TiVo...that's what I told Comcast and that's why they said one m-card would work.


----------



## dswallow

hummingbird_206 said:


> Is that an update to the Series 3 or an update to the m-card?
> 
> Is the HD TiVo a different box from the HD Tivo? My series 3 box says TiVo HD on it...so I thought I had an HD TiVo...that's what I told Comcast and that's why they said one m-card would work.


An update to the Series 3.

The "Series 3" was the first CableCARD-supporting HD-supporting TiVo receiver (with the CableCARD slots on the back and an OLED display on the front).

The "TiVo HD" product is the latest, lower cost, CableCARD-supporting HD-supporting TiVo receiver (with the CableCARD slots on the front and only some LED indicators on the front).


----------



## mhargr03

Here's an even easier way to put it (for me anyway)...if you paid around $600 for the box itself, then you have an original "Series3" that at this time requires 2 M-cards or 2 S-cards to have dual tuner capability.

If you paid around $300 then you have the new TivoHD with a slightly smaller hard drive and requires one M-card or 2 S-cards to achieve dual tuner functionality.


----------



## jrm01

hummingbird_206 said:


> Is the HD TiVo a different box from the HD Tivo?


If Tivo customers have this question then Tivo has really caused confusion with their naming convention.


----------



## Thunderclap

Not so much a CableCard question but a Comcast one. I'm looking to get a Tivo HD when I upgrade my television in a few months and am curious if On Demand works through CableCards. Does it?


----------



## aindik

Thunderclap said:


> Not so much a CableCard question but a Comcast one. I'm looking to get a Tivo HD when I upgrade my television in a few months and am curious if On Demand works through CableCards. Does it?


No.


----------



## Thunderclap

aindik said:


> No.


Bummer.


----------



## silypuddy

Well the tech stopped by and of course only one card worked.

I assume the card is hosed if it doesn't say S-Card or M-Card next to the slot label on the Cablecard screen, right?

Other thing we noticed was that the host id changed when we moved it from slot 2 to slot 1. Is that going to be a problem?

The good thing is that he is running out to the office right now to see if he can get another card. He should be back in 45 minutes with a working card I hope...


----------



## mhargr03

silypuddy said:


> I assume the card is hosed if it doesn't say S-Card or M-Card next to the slot label on the Cablecard screen, right?


Mine definitely did not say anything other than 'Card Inserted' in green, as I recall, when looking at the CableCard screen showing the two slots. It definitely did not say 'S-Card' or 'M-Card' even though I had 2 M-cards inserted. Hope that helps.


----------



## dswallow

silypuddy said:


> Other thing we noticed was that the host id changed when we moved it from slot 2 to slot 1. Is that going to be a problem?


Possibly or probably, depending on if your cable system is properly encrypting and controlling access to channels. The cards are authorized based on information that's generated when the card is inserted in a new slot; if you move a card to a different slot (and the device is powered on and recognizes the move), it needs to be reauthorized, even if you move it back to the original slot.

There is a level of security that does allow an activated card to be freely moved around to different devices; though that seems to be used only when the cable systems are first getting things configured and tested... at some point they'll usually move into a more secure mode and you'll experience troubles.


----------



## mhargr03

Kind of in the same vein as above...will I experience any troubles with the CableCards if I have to unplug and move my TiVo? I won't have to call Comcast back and re-pair will I?


----------



## dswallow

mhargr03 said:


> Kind of in the same vein as above...will I experience any troubles with the CableCards if I have to unplug and move my TiVo? I won't have to call Comcast back and re-pair will I?


No, you can freely unplug your receiver. You can even freely remove the CableCARDs and reinstall them... as long as they go back in the same slots they came from, and no other CableCARD had been inserted into the slots in the interim.


----------



## silypuddy

mhargr03 said:


> Mine definitely did not say anything other than 'Card Inserted' in green, as I recall, when looking at the CableCard screen showing the two slots. It definitely did not say 'S-Card' or 'M-Card' even though I had 2 M-cards inserted. Hope that helps.


Well the tivo kept telling us the card was bad so I guess we have to believe it. 

The interesting thing is the installer just shoved both cards in at once. He didn't even want to look at the tivo directions.


----------



## silypuddy

Need some help here.

Cable guy left and it appeared that everything was working fine. 

Now I'm not getting all my channels on CC1. I'm getting the message PowerKey Status Not Ready: Waiting for EMMs.

I think I need to call comcast on this, but what do I need to ask them to do?


----------



## chadism

For all the Comcast Fresno folks, I have not seen a post from any of you yet so here's my experience...

8 appointments (2 cancelled) over a 2 week period
10 different cable cards

Tivo HD finally functioning with dual tuners. Nice.

There is only 1 technician in Fresno right now that knows how to set this unit up. The first 6 visits were from Prince Telecom which is contracted from Fresno. Their best tech does not know how to set up the Tivo HD. I literally had parties of technicians in my house on the phone with Comcast dispatch and Tivo simultaneously. The one man that knows....Eddie. When you call to order your cable card install, insist that the install be done by Comcast in-house technician - Eddie, and save the headaches for other issues.

Comcast office in Fresno will not give you cable cards, I tried several times.

Good luck to all of you.


----------



## WeBoat

First of all, if ANYONE has a tivoHD and lives in Lee County FL, please PM if they are working fine.

Over the last 4 weeks, Comcast has been here 4 times; I've talked to a "supervisor" on his cell phone 16 times; I've seen emails from the supervisor to other people at comcast at least 5 times.

Here is the issue: I've got a TivoHD; Two Motorola cards. I get all channels fine EXCEPT 5 HD channels. These re ESPN 1 and 2, Mojo, AEHD, and something else. I get HBO, showtime, and the local HD channels just fine.

I've sent the supervisor emails on everything I can find here. They are just doing NOTHING about it. It's like I get promises every 3 or 4 days that they are working on it, then nothing. I'm getting the distinct feeling they just don't care if they Tivo works or not, or that they are purposefully doing something to make sure that it doesn't get all the HD channels.

Any ideas or other avenues I should try?


----------



## jrm01

Have you called Tivo support and tried to get their cablecard support people on a 3-way with Comcast?


----------



## WeBoat

Yea twice. Too many pointing the fingers and comcast just says everything is right in the computer and it "should" work. Then I get an email from someone at comcast saying it could be "billing codes" and then nothing. Comcast says it's Tivo's issue, Tivo says it's comcast. Most people at comcast say it "could" be comcast's fault.


----------



## jrm01

WeBoat said:


> Yea twice. Too many pointing the fingers and comcast just says everything is right in the computer and it "should" work. Then I get an email from someone at comcast saying it could be "billing codes" and then nothing. Comcast says it's Tivo's issue, Tivo says it's comcast. Most people at comcast say it "could" be comcast's fault.


When this happens it almost always is a billing code in the Comcast system. Their billing system, based on a series of codes, authorizes the channels that you are permitted to view, and sets them up for each "oulet". When a CSR then sends an authorization hit to the cablecards he actually is sending it to an outlet (which is correlated to a cable card). How many outlets do you see on your bill from Comcast? If you have their STB also on the account it will show up as an outlet also. The outlets in their system are labled A, B, C, etc. I have seen a similar problem fixed by reassigning the outlet sequence in their system to put the cablecards as A & B.

real mess.
Good luck.


----------



## WeBoat

Thanks jrm, I forwarded that on to comcast.


----------



## ManOfSteele

I am currently a Directv customer and have two dual tuner DTivos hooked to my Samsung DLP. Both TiVos have been upgraded to 157 hours, so I have lots of space for recording SD shows. It's a great setup, but I'm considering making the plunge to HD and it seems Comcast is the way to go. If I want to create the same kind of setup I currently have with my DTivos, I assume I will need two Series 3 tuners and four cable cards?


----------



## dswallow

ManOfSteele said:


> I assume I will need two Series 3 tuners and four cable cards?


You would need two Series 3 or TiVo HD receivers.

Each would need 2 single-stream CableCARD's (the TiVo HD unit can also use one multi-stream CableCARD instead of 2 single-stream cards).


----------



## mike_camden

WeBoat said:


> Thanks jrm, I forwarded that on to comcast.


I had a similar issue (you can find some of my posts in this thread from about 3 weeks ago). it turned out to be billing codes with mine. i couldn't get ANYONE at Comcast to acknowledge that until I finally found someone savy who fixed it immediately. There was a whole lot of bad mouthing by comcast employees towards Tivo, which was very disappointing, especially when it turned out to be a problem with their own coding.


----------



## cr33p

WeBoat said:


> First of all, if ANYONE has a tivoHD and lives in Lee County FL, please PM if they are working fine.
> 
> Over the last 4 weeks, Comcast has been here 4 times; I've talked to a "supervisor" on his cell phone 16 times; I've seen emails from the supervisor to other people at comcast at least 5 times.
> 
> Here is the issue: I've got a TivoHD; Two Motorola cards. I get all channels fine EXCEPT 5 HD channels. These re ESPN 1 and 2, Mojo, AEHD, and something else. I get HBO, showtime, and the local HD channels just fine.
> 
> I've sent the supervisor emails on everything I can find here. They are just doing NOTHING about it. It's like I get promises every 3 or 4 days that they are working on it, then nothing. I'm getting the distinct feeling they just don't care if they Tivo works or not, or that they are purposefully doing something to make sure that it doesn't get all the HD channels.
> 
> Any ideas or other avenues I should try?


What package do you subscribe too? I recently had almost the exact same problem as you. I was subscribed to a Digital Starter package, recieved all my local HD and for some reason was able to get DTHD. In addition I could tune both TNTHD and ESPNHD but with no audio. No one at Comcast could figure out why, looking at the channel lineup on Comcast's web site it led me to believe that I should be recieving those two channels and also a few others including AETV MOJO etc etc. Well come to find out that web lineup is outdated and based on some Digital Classic package they used to offer and now dont, the only way for me to recieve these additional channels was to go up a lever to the "Preffered" package, so out of some miracle I now have that package and my cable bill went down by almost 15 bux a month for an entire year. Not sure if that helps but thought Id fill ya in.


----------



## WeBoat

I subscribe to just about everything, if not everything. I have the comcast DVR on two other tv's and they get these channels just fine. It's just the TivoHD that doesn't get them. I was planning on getting 2 more HD's when/if this is resolved.


----------



## stream

Got a TiVo HD yesterday, called Comcast, got an appointment for 10 AM - 2 PM today to install CableCARD. Tech arrives at 10:15. Requested M-CARD, which the tech had brought. He said he'd done 4 or 5 TiVo HD CC installs, inserted Motorola M-CARD and called in info, and 10 minutes later I'm up and running! Feeling it was too good to be true (after reading the horror stories about CC installs) I didn't let him leave until I tested many channels on both tuners, and the tech leaves at 10:45. 

And so far, after a few hours of viewing live and recorded content, no pixelation/macroblocking. Keeping fingers crossed.

Assuming all goes well for next few weeks, I can't wait to return the Comcast HD DVR.


----------



## jrm01

WeBoat said:


> I subscribe to just about everything, if not everything. I have the comcast DVR on two other tv's and they get these channels just fine. It's just the TivoHD that doesn't get them. I was planning on getting 2 more HD's when/if this is resolved.


I know this sounds crazy, but I have heard of this problem being solved by changing the sequence of the outlets on your ac****. In other words, if the two set top boxes are A & B and cablecards are C & D, have them move the cablecards to A & B. It makes no sense, and they will probably laugh at you and say your crazy, but I know that in one other case when they did this, and re-authorized the cards the missing channels showed up.


----------



## lickwid

Hopefully someone can answer this for me.

I had an appointment today to install my Cablecards into my TivoHD. What is Comcast's policy regarding them showing up late? The original appointment was for 1-3pm PST. It's 3:10 right now. Should I call Comcast now?


----------



## dswallow

lickwid said:


> Hopefully someone can answer this for me.
> 
> I had an appointment today to install my Cablecards into my TivoHD. What is Comcast's policy regarding them showing up late? The original appointment was for 1-3pm PST. It's 3:10 right now. Should I call Comcast now?


I had an appointment yesterday between 11am-1pm. At 2:45pm I called and was told he wouldn't be showing up and they rescheduled me for 9am-11am today. At 11:05am I called and they couldn't find record of the 9am-11am appointment and assured me they'd get someone out today but had to call me back about when. At 3pm I called to find out when they were going to show up since no one had called me back. They assured me someone wouldcome today to install 2 CableCARDs. At 6:07pm I called to let them know no one has shown up yet and to ask what's going on. I'm on hold.

This is so fun, isn't it? 

(Translated: call now)

Actually I was just disconnected. Idiots.

And to top it off, they always ask my phone number even though I entered it when prompted. And when I call from my cell phone I have to enter it twice, so obviously at one stage it's recognizing my home phone number as an active account, but even then they're making me reenter it.


----------



## mhargr03

Call Comcast's Executive Care Offices at 800-630-2140 (edit: apologies, this apparently is a Chicagoland area only number). They called me back within 7 hours of my sending an email to the Midwest Division VP. They were willing to schedule a technician outside of normal hours in an expedient time frame after my appointment was cancelled without notice and without explanation.

They should also offer a $20 Customer First credit for missed appointments.


----------



## Neenahboy

Ordered the TiVo HD from Amazon and scheduled the Comcast tech for 9/6. 

The CSR had no clue what an M-Card was, so I had him note the request, and I also asked that he bring several cards along with him in case of failure.

Now to see how badly Comcast f**ks this up.


----------



## mcalhoon

I bought the Tivo HD on 8/12 and Comcast scheduled a CableCard install on the morning of 8/13. On 8/13 I get a call saying they had no CableCards and they rescheduled for 8/15. On 8/15 the same lady called back and said they have no CableCards and would not give me any type of time frame of when they would have some. She said she would keep my order open and give me a call when they had some.

I happened to have a business card of a Residential Sales rep who had visited my neighborhood earlier in the year, so I decided to e-mail him. He is on the commercial side now, but he checked for me, and they do not expect any CableCards until late September or early October.

2 months for a CableCard seems to be a long time to wait. I tried e-mailing and calling Comcast customer service for an explanation, but I have not gotten any type of straight answer so far. Verizon FIOS tv is an option, but I have a promo deal with Comcast right now. The added cost and reduction in features wouldn't be worth it, so I guess I am stuck.


----------



## phipsi1237

mhargr03 said:


> No shows are unnacceptable when they give a 4 hour window and expect someone to be waiting for whenever they feel like showing up. This happened to me as I waited an entire Saturday afternoon only to call at the end of my window to find that my work order had been mysteriously cancelled. Luckily I was able to go to my local office to pick up two cards. Call Comcast's Executive Care Offices at 800-630-2140 and explain your issues. 2 no-shows and an offer of $20 is insulting. They will dispatch someone hopefully ASAP.


Installers were supposed to be here between 11 and 2 today. I called Comcast at 1:50 to ask when they would be here. She couldn't find my appointment at all. I called the Executive Care Office number above; however, she said they were in Chicago and couldn't help me. I called Comcast back and asked to speak with a supervisor. The CSR put me on hold and talked to the Sup. CSR came back and said they would be out tomorrow between 2 and 5. I asked him if he was sure. He said yes because the supervisor pushed it into the system. Why the heck should a Sup have to put it in the system for it to get done!!! He said he guessed with the cable cards that a technician had to do the install. They still wouldn't let me pick them up. B.S. I definately will not pay for the install. Anyway, we'll see what happens tomorrow. I did ask them to bring out multiple cards in case they were bad. I asked for an M-card and the guy didn't know what I was talking about.


----------



## vincentfox

I got my TiVO HD a few days ago.

After loading latest update b2, the appointed hour(s) arrived.

The Comcast tech showed up. Well THREE of them showed up. The lead guy had 2 trainees in tow so you would assume I got someone really good. But he had no idea what the M-card I'd requested was, and had brought a single S-card. Tried it and had problems as noted elsewhere.

After a morning spent fiddling with this thing, I give up. I called and requested a return. I'm not going to spend a 2nd day struggling with Comcast or the beta software or whatever. Perhaps in 3 months or so I will try again.

Who dreamed up this HDTV cablecard nightmare? Hooking up TV stuff used to be so simple.....


----------



## kikar

I picked up a THD last week and debated getiing cablecards for it. I ran the setup and everything was fine uing the QAM and OTA tuner. Well today I folded and went down to the local Comcast office and suprisingly the lady handed me an Mcard and told me there was no monthly charge for it. I took it home and called to activate. Well I was only receiving the local HDs no analog so I called and they said the would reactivate and that it would take an hour to take effect. an hourr later...the same thing.
This time I decide to upgrade to basic digital and the HD package. I called, they added and sent the sig. to the cable card. Another hour later only locals. then log on for a chat session with a tech who proceeds to tell me it is tivo's problem and I need to contact them.....
......any suggestions ?


----------



## moneytrain8

I bought the Tivo HD Wednesday. Comcast (Baltimore) came out today. Very nice installer, but no matter what they tried, they could not get the channels to show up correctly. 

First they said the signal was too weak. Okay, well, I've been getting On Demand and everything else with the HD box I had, but if you say so. So they put an amplifier on on cable lines.

Then, it still wouldn't work, so they spent 2 hours trying to get the dispatcher (since Comcast subs all their install work out) to get Comcast to activate my card correctly. Finally, the dispatcher was told my account had been "escalated." No idea what what means. So I called Comcast directly, and was told that the problem would be fixed "sometime tonight," and that the problem was that the dispatch set the card up wrong, and that they would be going in there tonight to fix it.

Weird thing is I get pretty much all my local HD channels, and mix of random channels higher in the channel numbers (along with Comcast Music channels), but I get nothing in the lower channel range. And my TiVo guide is showing incorrect information, too.

I saw someone here mention only getting local HDs. I didn't wade through the 113 pages, but I guess I will be on the phone with Comcast tomorrow trying to figure this out.

Oh, and I called TiVo CS, just to make sure it wasn't the box (I knew it wasn't). What a breath of fresh air it is speaking to TiVo reps. It wasn't pleasant waiting nearly 30 minutes when I was told ~10, but the rep was so nice and quickly was able to ascertain that the problem is that my MCard is not pairing up with the host/card ID data Comcast has on file. What a surprise, Comcast screwed something up!


----------



## wam4

stream said:


> Got a TiVo HD yesterday, called Comcast, got an appointment for 10 AM - 2 PM today to install CableCARD. Tech arrives at 10:15. Requested M-CARD, which the tech had brought. He said he'd done 4 or 5 TiVo HD CC installs, inserted Motorola M-CARD and called in info, and 10 minutes later I'm up and running! Feeling it was too good to be true (after reading the horror stories about CC installs) I didn't let him leave until I tested many channels on both tuners, and the tech leaves at 10:45.
> 
> And so far, after a few hours of viewing live and recorded content, no pixelation/macroblocking. Keeping fingers crossed.
> 
> Assuming all goes well for next few weeks, I can't wait to return the Comcast HD DVR.


 Wow...a success story! What part of the country are you? I'm in Atlanta waiting on Comcast to come and deliver my card(s) for the TivoHD I bought yesterday. Unfortunately, they seem to have no idea what I'm talking about when I ask about the M-Card...and the earliest appointment is Sept. 8th. The phone tech also said that he was pretty sure that their service wasn't yet compatible with the TiVoHD, and only works so far with the $800 HD TiVo. Anyone else here of this?


----------



## Neenahboy

wam4 said:


> The phone tech also said that he was pretty sure that their service wasn't yet compatible with the TiVoHD, and only works so far with the $800 HD TiVo. Anyone else here of this?


In a nutshell, he's full of s**t.


----------



## stream

wam4 said:


> Wow...a success story! What part of the country are you? I'm in Atlanta waiting on Comcast to come and deliver my card(s) for the TivoHD I bought yesterday. Unfortunately, they seem to have no idea what I'm talking about when I ask about the M-Card...and the earliest appointment is Sept. 8th. The phone tech also said that he was pretty sure that their service wasn't yet compatible with the TiVoHD, and only works so far with the $800 HD TiVo. Anyone else here of this?


San Francisco bay area.

Seems like the tech you spoke to doesn't have a clue.


----------



## wam4

You're both right...I went to Comcast's online chat customer service and apparently got someone more knowledgeable. They are now (supposedly) going to send an M-Card when they come and say that it will be compatible. However, this one says I'll still need 2 cards, which I think is wrong - he's thinking of the Series 3 HD, not the TiVoHD, right?


----------



## stream

wam4 said:


> You're both right...I went to Comcast's online chat customer service and apparently got someone more knowledgeable. They are now (supposedly) going to send an M-Card when they come and say that it will be compatible. However, this one says I'll still need 2 cards, which I think is wrong - he's thinking of the Series 3 HD, not the TiVoHD, right?


You only need 1 M-CARD (multistream, supports up to 6 tuners, I believe). When I called to make my install appointment, I said I wanted an M-CARD. CSR asked, what's that? I said, multistream card. He put me on hold and said, OK, I requested a multidirectional card for you. I said, no, I want a multiSTREAM card. 

I also requested that the tech bring several cards. When the tech arried, I asked if he brought extras. He said he always does, but has no had problems with the M-CARD, unlike the single stream cards.


----------



## mchief

THD only requires one M-Card to work both tuners. I have a Comcast SA M-Card installed in slot 1 and everything works fine. The Series 3 will not accept an M-Card yet or at least that is my understanding.


----------



## danjw1

So, I have a good install story. I had an install window of 12pm-4pm yesterday. They showed up at 1:45 or so. They thought they needed a second M-Card, because the one guy had been trained on the Series 3, but not the Tivo HD. I told him that mine was a newer box than the one he had trained on. I don't think he believed me at first. He went outside with the other guy for a few minutes. I think he was making a call to decide if he really needed another card or not. Any way within an hour everything was up and working all my channels are working properly. I am a little concerned that on the diagnostics page, the CableCARD 1 is listed with Card Serial Number(h): 0x0 Card Serial Number(L):0xXXXXXXXX with the X's being the serial number. Does anyone know why the Card Serial Number(H) would be 0x0?

Thanks.

Dan


----------



## silypuddy

Today will be visit #2 from comcast.

Installer came out Thursday and installed two cards. One works perfectly fine, the other is spitting out the message "Waiting for EMMs". I'm sure this is something that can be fixed over the phone, but I played CSR roulette and ended up with the following:

CSR #1: It's been a couple months since I worked with cable cards, but I will send a signal.
Me: Didn't work.
CSR #1: Ok, nothing else I can do.
Me: I'll wait and try back later (hoping I could get a more knowledgeable CSR)

CSR #2: You need to program your TV. Go to the channel setup on your TV and program in the channels.
Me: The cable isn't connected to a the TV
CSR #2: You still need to program your TV
Me: The cable goes to a Tivo with cablecards
CSR #2: Sir, I need you to turn on your TV and press the channel program button.
Me: Ok, that isn't going to work.
CSR #2: Ok, all I can do is setup a technician visit.
Me: Ok, set it up. (There goes my hope for a more knowledgable CSR)

I figured I'd try one more time... can't get worse right?

CSR #3: I'll send a signal to the cable card, did it work?
Me: No
CSR #3: Then there is nothing I can do.

So now I wait for the technician to show up. I wish Comcast had a dedicated 800 number for cablecards issues. I bet that would solve half their technician visits.


----------



## rudolpht

mchief said:


> THD only requires one M-Card to work both tuners. I have a Comcast SA M-Card installed in slot 1 and everything works fine. The Series 3 will not accept an M-Card yet or at least that is my understanding.


I got a multi-stream card for a TivoHD, supposedly first day available in our area. Seems to work fine (records two channels while watching a recording. I get bad HD pixelation while a net update is occurring, but don't know if that has anything to do with the M-card or just more teething pains....


----------



## dswallow

danjw1 said:


> I am a little concerned that on the diagnostics page, the CableCARD 1 is listed with Card Serial Number(h): 0x0 Card Serial Number(L):0xXXXXXXXX with the X's being the serial number. Does anyone know why the Card Serial Number(H) would be 0x0?


(H) = High
(L) = Low

It's just a large field broken up into two smaller pieces and the upper half of yours is simply 0.


----------



## danjw1

dswallow said:


> (H) = High
> (L) = Low
> 
> It's just a large field broken up into two smaller pieces and the upper half of yours is simply 0.


Thanks

Dan


----------



## mhargr03

mchief said:


> THD only requires one M-Card to work both tuners. I have a Comcast SA M-Card installed in slot 1 and everything works fine. The Series 3 will not accept an M-Card yet or at least that is my understanding.


My Series3 is running with 2 Motorola M-Cards...


----------



## dswallow

mchief said:


> THD only requires one M-Card to work both tuners. I have a Comcast SA M-Card installed in slot 1 and everything works fine. The Series 3 will not accept an M-Card yet or at least that is my understanding.


The Series 3 accepts M-cards but utilizes them as if they were single-stream S-cards, so you need two right now. There will be a software update eventually to support the M-card in the Series 3 as a multi-stream card.


----------



## phipsi1237

The installer arrived here at about 2:40pm. She said she had done many cable card installs before with many TIVOs; however, none with 2 cable cards. Didn't make sense to me. Anyway, she walked in the door with 4 cable cards. I asked if any of them were M-Cards. She didn't know what I was talking about. The cards didn't say S or M, so I assumed they were S. I showed her the TIVO installation instructions. She basically let me handle the cable cards and the remote. I told her we had to activate one card at a time. So she called dispatch to activate the first card.

We waited. We waited. We waited. On hold forever.

Finally dispatched picked up. Of course, it was a new person. Dispatch wanted us to give her information from both cards. Installer was pretty adament and told dispatch 'NO.' We have to activate one at a time. Everything worked fine. Only thing I haven't heard about was them wanting the MAC address from the diagnostics screen.

Issues at the Moment: #1 - I think I'm getting all the channels I should except HBO and Showtime. I didn't check them before the installer left. I called Comcast and the CSR said she couldn't do anything until Monday when authorizations was in. She said something about rolling a truck. Told her I didn't think it was necessary. She's supposed to call me back on Monday. We'll see. *Is there anything I can tell them to speed up the process today or Monday?*

#2 - Channels 1 to 99 are analog, as they were with their HD box. The installer said they weren't available in digital. *How do I know if they are available in digital?* I read previous posts that some people were getting digital channels with the company's basic STB. But when they activated TIVO CCs, they lost them due to mapping or something. *Is this something I should press with or let it go?* Some of the analog channels are crap.

Thanks for any replies.

Edit: Installer left around 3:40pm. Took one hour for the whole install. 30 minutes of that being on hold with dispatch before they answered.


----------



## silypuddy

Technician visit #2 came and went and all we did was move the problem from CC1 to CC2. Technician visit #3 will be out Monday as I don't want to ruin my whole weekend waiting around.

Everyone thinks it is a account issue because I'm still stuck in the Not Ready: Waiting for EMMs mode on the non working cable card.

If anyone has any suggestions on what needs to be done, it would be much appreciated.


----------



## Neenahboy

Has anyone had success getting a CableCARD install fee waived? 

I explained to the CSR that I didn't feel I should have to pay the fee simply because they won't let me install the card myself. A supervisor's supposedly going to call me back.


----------



## dswallow

Neenahboy said:


> Has anyone had success getting a CableCARD install fee waived?
> 
> I explained to the CSR that I didn't feel I should have to pay the fee simply because they won't let me install the card myself. A supervisor's supposedly going to call me back.


When they no-show 2 or 3 times, you'll get a number of credits and the installation fee gets waived.


----------



## FiremanDev

Success...so far. I bought my THD this past Tuesday at Circuit City, unpacked and setup everything on Thursday, made an appointment with Comcast for cablecard install for today, then downloaded and installed the latest (?) software update- 8.1.7b2-01-2-652.

My appointment window was 2pm-4pm. The tech arrived at 2:30 (looking very confused) with two Motorola S-Cards. This was his first CC install, so I hand him the instructions that came with the THD for installing the cards. At first he ignored them, but when he started to install both cards at the same time, I stopped him and explained the sequence. Then he decided to read the instructions. It took only 20 minutes to install and pair the cards. I have to admit, I was really nervous about this after reading the posts in this forum so to have the installation go as smoothly and quickly as it did, and with a novice installer to boot, I guess I'm one of the lucky ones.

So far so good. The only issue at this point is a minor one...the guide is a bit sluggish. Oh, and here in the Tucson area I was told by this tech that the cards I received were brand new, AND when the local office gets a batch of cards they have people testing the cards to ensure they work. Anyone else come across this? 

Kudos to Comcast in Tucson and the tech that did the install. BTW, my install fee was $38. I tried to get Comcast to let me pick up the cards and install myself, but no go.


----------



## jordanz

I haven't read this whole thread, but a big problem with my install (to Comcast) was an "M" card. They don't seem to work. Two standard cards are working perfectly.


----------



## jfh3

phipsi1237 said:


> #1 - I think I'm getting all the channels I should except HBO and Showtime. I didn't check them before the installer left. I called Comcast and the CSR said she couldn't do anything until Monday when authorizations was in. She said something about rolling a truck. Told her I didn't think it was necessary. She's supposed to call me back on Monday. We'll see. *Is there anything I can tell them to speed up the process today or Monday?*


It's possible that your cards are paired, but not validated. This is almost certainly the case if HBO and Showtime are broadcast with a CCI value of 0x02 on the channel. See my CableCARD install FAQ thread for more detail on this:

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=363797



> #2 - Channels 1 to 99 are analog, as they were with their HD box. The installer said they weren't available in digital. *How do I know if they are available in digital?* I read previous posts that some people were getting digital channels with the company's basic STB. But when they activated TIVO CCs, they lost them due to mapping or something. *Is this something I should press with or let it go?* Some of the analog channels are crap.


You need to find out if your system supports ADS. If they do, your 1-99 should be digital - if they aren't, then your account isn't coded properly for digital. Some have gotten this fixed by having Comcast add a regular digital converter on the account and then removing it, but there has to be a better way.


----------



## clemon79

Jedi4141 said:


> Just curious as to where you are located?


I'm in Seattle. If you read a few pages back you'll see the whole saga I had with the Comcast idiots over getting this stuff installed, so it doesn't really surprise me that much that the truck roll ended up bring on the house, considering their utter incompetence at getting them working over the phone on my own.


> In Chicago suburbs I got nailed for $23.99 install fee for EACH CableCard.


Yeah, that dog wouldn't hunt with me. Also a few pages back there is some advice about contacting the Office of the President of Comcast in Philadelphia. I'd advise you to do so.


> I continue to get billed the $5.99 digital outlet fee but has been credited both times as their mistake.


...and I'd tell Philly this, too, because this needs to be fixed as well, it's clear they're not doing it, and you don't want to have to call these morons every month to get this credit.


> ( I lost NFL network for some reason).


Yeah, this worries me, since hockey season is just around the corner, and if I have to go through another nightmare to get Center Ice up and running, there's gonna be hell to pay...


----------



## oldnacl

One Comcast customer here in S-FL sent a letter to the editor of the Palm Beach Post complaining about the Comcast charge of $12 a month for cablecards. Did my heart good to see someone besides myself was getting P.O.ed about the Comcast monarchy, but, of course, in a part of the state where half of the commissioners are in jail or heading there for honest services fraud (being on the take), can we expect the businesses they supported to be fair and/or honest? If the real estate market wasn't in the toilet I'd leave here.


----------



## aharris999

Terrible Comcast experience in Richmond, VA this weekend.

I set up a new install appointment well over a week in advance. My install window was 11-2 on Saturday. Installer arrives 2 hours late at 4pm without cablecards. He said that he saw the mention of cablecards on my work order, but he didn't know what that meant. When he asked his supervisor what a cablecard is, the supervisor said to IGNORE it!

So I immediately called Comcast while he was still there, expressed my rage that the installer was blatantly ignoring the work order, and rescheduled a cablecard appointment with a "Senior Tech" for this week.

So upsetting... but I suppose a few more days with TiVo won't kill me.


----------



## fullmetaljester

My install in Beverly MA went pretty smooth, tech showed up with an M-card! and proceed to install. (It was his first Tivo, so i had to help him with the menus) other than that he had to wait 40 minutes on hold to activate/pair the damn thing. He explained to me that in my area there was only one person who did the activations. I had bad pixelization issues until the Tivo update, now everything is gravy.


----------



## fullmetaljester

lickwid said:


> Hopefully someone can answer this for me.
> 
> I had an appointment today to install my Cablecards into my TivoHD. What is Comcast's policy regarding them showing up late? The original appointment was for 1-3pm PST. It's 3:10 right now. Should I call Comcast now?


Yes. and the reason they are late more often than not is because of the hold times when they need to call the office for activations and such. Its almost never the installers fault, its Comcast not staffing their call centers with enough living people.


----------



## Cozmo85

Anyone in Nashville got good luck with ADS activation? ive talked to 4 people and got a friend who works for them trying to help me but hes in a different city. So far all the phone techs will do is send a hit to the card or recommend i make an appointment for an installer.


----------



## silypuddy

Well tech visit #3 got me nowhere.

Still have an incomplete channel lineup on CC2. At least I am getting the major broadcast channels which is where we do most of our watching, but it's going to be the luck of the draw for anything on DHD.

At least they have shown up on time everytime and are apologetic about not getting it to work. They still think it's their problem as I can get some channels and not all. They were trying to track down some local experts, but looks like visit #4 will happen after the long weekend.

In the mean time my Tivo has rebooted three times in the last few days. Twice while playing music and once while watching tv. I guess this is what they call beta software..


----------



## Domenic

I thought the basic intent of the Cable Card was to allow consumers more choices when it comes to renting / purchasing equipment capable of viewing Cable Digital channels? In other words just like cable ready TVs freed consumers from having to pay a monthly fee for the old fashioned analog cable box Cable Cards should do the same for the digital cable box. Right?

Over the weekend I decided to catch up on things and make a spreadsheet comparing the costs of DTV vs. cable, etc. I currently have five DirecTivo boxes in my house and pay DirecTV about $100 per month in addition to also having cable TV ($54 more per month) in order to watch local Comcast (Philly area) SportsNet programming  dont even get me started about the complicated and interconnected digital vs. analog packages and fees.

So, I thought it would make sense to possibly dump DTV all together, make a capital investment in several $300 new HD Tivos, and just go with Cable Cards instead of having to pay a rental fee for those silver Comcast digital boxes. On the analog side I can have as many Cable Ready Analog TVs in the house that I want and do not have to pay any rental fees to the cable company. With the M cards I would only need one Cable Card per HD Tivo and since Comcast told me that is mandated by the government to be free I would be set.

*Wrong! After talking to half a dozen Comcast CSRs ending with an exec type at headquarters I was finally told that the basic $8.95 fee per month per digital box WOULD STILL BE CHARGED even though I would be turning them in and using my new equipment (the Tivos).* In my case I would still need to continue to pay Comcast $44.75 per month or $537 annually even after giving them back five digital boxes. What does Comcast pay for each Moto box they give me anyway? I still couldnt get a straight answer from Comcast what the $8.95 is for exactly, is it for hardware, content, outlet, fee, etc. On my bill it clearly is listed like an equipment fee but Comcast doesnt want to admit that.

How is this legal? How do I complain to the FCC? Surely this must break some kind of law. How can the cable company charge me $8.95 per box per month for some combination of outlet fee, hardware rental, whatever and get away with charging me the exact same amount even after I turn in the cable boxes? This totally tramples the obvious intent of the Cable Card premise to begin with as I stated above. I understand the concept of having a licensing fee per device for the content if they dont want to call the $8.95 per box an equipment charge but the analog outlets are free and the bill should be at least somewhat less since I would not require expensive Cable company supplied converter boxes.

Am I the first person to burned up and furious with this? Who do we complain / lobby to in order to either get an existing law enforced or a new one passed?

DOM


----------



## jfh3

Domenic said:


> I
> *Wrong! After talking to half a dozen Comcast CSRs ending with an exec type at headquarters I was finally told that the basic $8.95 fee per month per digital box WOULD STILL BE CHARGED even though I would be turning them in and using my new equipment (the Tivos).* In my case I would still need to continue to pay Comcast $44.75 per month or $537 annually even after giving them back five digital boxes.


The folks you talked to don't know their own rules.

The first CableCARD (MCard or SCard) is free if you have a digital package.

All others are $1.50 each if you have the proper "S3 Tivo Package" line item attached to your account.

No other fees should apply.


----------



## dswallow

Domenic said:


> I thought the basic intent of the Cable Card was to allow consumers more choices when it comes to renting / purchasing equipment capable of viewing Cable Digital channels? In other words just like cable ready TVs freed consumers from having to pay a monthly fee for the old fashioned analog cable box Cable Cards should do the same for the digital cable box. Right?
> 
> Over the weekend I decided to catch up on things and make a spreadsheet comparing the costs of DTV vs. cable, etc. I currently have five DirecTivo boxes in my house and pay DirecTV about $100 per month in addition to also having cable TV ($54 more per month) in order to watch local Comcast (Philly area) SportsNet programming  dont even get me started about the complicated and interconnected digital vs. analog packages and fees.
> 
> So, I thought it would make sense to possibly dump DTV all together, make a capital investment in several $300 new HD Tivos, and just go with Cable Cards instead of having to pay a rental fee for those silver Comcast digital boxes. On the analog side I can have as many Cable Ready Analog TVs in the house that I want and do not have to pay any rental fees to the cable company. With the M cards I would only need one Cable Card per HD Tivo and since Comcast told me that is mandated by the government to be free I would be set.
> 
> *Wrong! After talking to half a dozen Comcast CSRs ending with an exec type at headquarters I was finally told that the basic $8.95 fee per month per digital box WOULD STILL BE CHARGED even though I would be turning them in and using my new equipment (the Tivos).* In my case I would still need to continue to pay Comcast $44.75 per month or $537 annually even after giving them back five digital boxes. What does Comcast pay for each Moto box they give me anyway? I still couldnt get a straight answer from Comcast what the $8.95 is for exactly, is it for hardware, content, outlet, fee, etc. On my bill it clearly is listed like an equipment fee but Comcast doesnt want to admit that.
> 
> How is this legal? How do I complain to the FCC? Surely this must break some kind of law. How can the cable company charge me $8.95 per box per month for some combination of outlet fee, hardware rental, whatever and get away with charging me the exact same amount even after I turn in the cable boxes? This totally tramples the obvious intent of the Cable Card premise to begin with as I stated above. I understand the concept of having a licensing fee per device for the content if they dont want to call the $8.95 per box an equipment charge but the analog outlets are free and the bill should be at least somewhat less since I would not require expensive Cable company supplied converter boxes.
> 
> Am I the first person to burned up and furious with this? Who do we complain / lobby to in order to either get an existing law enforced or a new one passed?
> 
> DOM


Your Comcast bill should be heavily itemized so you should be able to see this by looking at a current bill.

There'll be an equipment rental charge. There'll be an additional outlet charge. With the CableCARD, you'll still have the additional outlet charge, but no more equipment charge (except that the second CableCARD for the same outlet as another CableCARD will cost about $1.50/month -- the first CableCARD is included in the additional outlet fee). You won't have the equipment rental charges anymore. And the first outlet is included in your digital package price, so you'll only have additional outlet charges for each additional receiver/TiVo after the first.

You won't have to pay for any HDTV equipment charge, or any DVR equipment charge unless you retain a Comcast DVR on your account.


----------



## bicker

Domenic said:


> Am I the first person to burned up and furious with this? Who do we complain / lobby to in order to either get an existing law enforced or a new one passed?


Your Congressman. So ask yourself this: Since many folks have already done so, and things are still this way, where do you think the disconnect is? Could it be that what you think is important isn't considered important by others?


----------



## oldnacl

Yeah, right. And then try to get the bill straight. Here in S FL I was charged $17.90/month for my series 3 with NO cable boxes and NO additional outlets. It just became too much effort to fight them and I wound up with their cable box DVR at $12 / month and ate the 3 yr TiVo subscription. They win. But they lost my $42 / mo internet service - I went to AT&T DSL. If their billing ever gets straightened out, I'll buy another TiVo but I'm holding little hope.


----------



## Thunderclap

I apologize if this has been asked before. I will be getting the new TivoHD later this week and Comcast is coming out next week to do the CableCard install. Is it better to have one M-Card installed or two S-Cards? Or two M-Cards for that matter? What's the ideal configuration? Also, do I need to specifically request M-Cards or do they just generally bring them out. Thanks!


----------



## jordanz

Thunderclap said:


> I apologize if this has been asked before. I will be getting the new TivoHD later this week and Comcast is coming out next week to do the CableCard install. Is it better to have one M-Card installed or two S-Cards? Or two M-Cards for that matter? What's the ideal configuration? Also, do I need to specifically request M-Cards or do they just generally bring them out. Thanks!


If you put in an M card Tivo will ignore the second slot. However, the M card did *not* work for me. It only worked with 2 S cards.


----------



## dswallow

Thunderclap said:


> I apologize if this has been asked before. I will be getting the new TivoHD later this week and Comcast is coming out next week to do the CableCard install. Is it better to have one M-Card installed or two S-Cards? Or two M-Cards for that matter? What's the ideal configuration? Also, do I need to specifically request M-Cards or do they just generally bring them out. Thanks!


The multi-stream card is preferred since there's no additional cost for a second CableCARD. It's not always easy to convince a CSR there are two types of cards, and they're not always available yet in every market. Except for the potential additional cost, there's no functional difference.


----------



## stream

Thunderclap said:


> I apologize if this has been asked before. I will be getting the new TivoHD later this week and Comcast is coming out next week to do the CableCard install. Is it better to have one M-Card installed or two S-Cards? Or two M-Cards for that matter? What's the ideal configuration? Also, do I need to specifically request M-Cards or do they just generally bring them out. Thanks!


Get the M-CARD. Tell Comcast you want them to send a Comcast employee (not contractor) who is experienced in installing cablecards in TiVos, and tell them you want a multi stream M-CARD.


----------



## Jon65

Anybody got any suggestions on this problem? I had my second cablecard install this evening from C*. First guy didn't know anything, didn't care, showed up with one single channel card, and worst of all told me the card was already authorized so he didn't have to call. I saw channels showing up during the "test channel" part, so thought all was well and let him depart. Later I realized that my HD channels weren't there (Discovery HD, etc.). A call to customer support got me a second truck roll. 

Tonight was Round 2.

OK, this one went a little better, but still not right. Guy shows up on time. Good start. Admits he knows nothing about cablecards. OK, honest is good. Allows me to teach/help him through the whole thing. Now I'm won over! And a good thing too, because after an hour, we ended up with some of the HD channels working on card 1, but not card 2, and others working on card 2, but not card 1. He tried everything I could think of, and pushed the guys on the other end to verify they were doing what they needed to do, even putting his phone on speaker so I could hear. I've got most of my channels, but not all, and it is an interesting problem. I let him go, but also gave him the TiVo instruction sheet for future installs, along with the cablecard FAQ from this forum. He sincerely thanked me for both. He is going to have his supervisor call me to set up another visit, and said I could request him, which I will. No sense in starting over again, and besides, this guy is now Comcast's expert in cablecards. He said he would stop by the equipment place and grab a bunch of cards. I told him to look for M-cards, and that the person there may not know what they were. So, we are now in round 3.

Anybody have any thoughts on why my HD channels would behave this way? Is this a cablecard issue or a Tivo issue? I'm still in my 30 day window to return for another box.

Side note: I do see small amounts of pixelization occassionally (SA cards), but it really doesn't seem to bother me at all.

Thanks,

Jon


----------



## fishboy

Jon65 said:


> Anybody have any thoughts on why my HD channels would behave this way? Is this a cablecard issue or a Tivo issue? I'm still in my 30 day window to return for another box.
> Jon


I had similar issues with same setup. With my Comcast guy still here, we decided to pop out the cards, reboot the Tivo (from the menu) and then reinsert and configure the cards. I did this exact same thing with two TivoHD's and it seemed to work for both. I know it sounds strange, but it worked. It may have been coincidence, but it worked both times. If you do this, you will need to "hit" the cards again from the Comcast office. I did it once after the Comcast guy left and it would not show my digital channels again until the nice lady on the comcast customer service end "hit" the cards for me. Good luck.


----------



## secondclaw

About NFL Network:



clemon79 said:


> Yeah, this worries me, since hockey season is just around the corner, and if I have to go through another nightmare to get Center Ice up and running, there's gonna be hell to pay...


NFL Network moved to a separate Sports Tier at Comcast, at $5 per months - which was discounted to $1.99 per month for first 12 months as introductory rate - which I promptly called Comcast and cancelled: http://www.multichannel.com/article/CA6441200.html

Of course I think they were supposed to automatically add the tier to everyone ... maybe they didn't for you?


----------



## Jon65

fishboy said:


> I had similar issues with same setup. With my Comcast guy still here, we decided to pop out the cards, reboot the Tivo (from the menu) and then reinsert and configure the cards. I did this exact same thing with two TivoHD's and it seemed to work for both. I know it sounds strange, but it worked. It may have been coincidence, but it worked both times. If you do this, you will need to "hit" the cards again from the Comcast office. I did it once after the Comcast guy left and it would not show my digital channels again until the nice lady on the comcast customer service end "hit" the cards for me. Good luck.


Thanks for the suggestion. When the C* guy comes back, this will be my first step. Can I put both cards back in together after the reboot, or do I need to have them hit one at a time, like the initial install instructions say?


----------



## WeBoat

Jon, you didn't say where you are located, but I'm in SW FL and here is what I had/have happining.

Three truck rolls and about 30 calls and emails later: I've got MOST of my channels. I don't have a small Tier of HD channels which include both ESPN's, Mojo, AEHD, and something else I can't remember. 

After 5 weeks, yes 5 weeks of troubleshooting, a supervisor is now telling me it's a problem at the head end and that it MIGHT be fixd by this weekend. 

Good luck.


----------



## Jon65

WeBoat said:


> Jon, you didn't say where you are located, but I'm in SW FL and here is what I had/have happining.
> 
> Three truck rolls and about 30 calls and emails later: I've got MOST of my channels. I don't have a small Tier of HD channels which include both ESPN's, Mojo, AEHD, and something else I can't remember.
> 
> After 5 weeks, yes 5 weeks of troubleshooting, a supervisor is now telling me it's a problem at the head end and that it MIGHT be fixd by this weekend.
> 
> Good luck.


Thanks for the info. I'm rebooting now after removing the cablecards. I have to go to work now and will try to get them to initialize the cards while I'm not home. Not sure how that will go. I'm just outside of Baltimore, MD. One of my cards has almost all the digital channels coming in, to include ESPN's, Mojo, etc. The other isn't receiving almost all the digitals from 100 up.

After I get this solved, I will tackle the channel 1-99 analog problem mentioned in another thread. But that's for another month! I'll just be happy to get this working enough to cancel my DirecTV feed.

Thanks again.


----------



## Thunderclap

I just got back from the local Comcast here in Oak Park (suburb of Chicago) in hopes I could just pick a card up. No luck. But she did say that a technician could install one (I knew this already but was trying to avoid the installation fee and waiting until Tues. to see if the techie even shows up) or I could pick one up at Best Buy or Circuit City.

Huh?

I went online to look but neither have CableCards available from what I could see. Is it possible t just buy a card like this rep said and, if so, where?


----------



## jrm01

Thunderclap said:


> I just got back from the local Comcast here in Oak Park (suburb of Chicago) in hopes I could just pick a card up. No luck. But she did say that a technician could install one (I knew this already but was trying to avoid the installation fee and waiting until Tues. to see if the techie even shows up) or I could pick one up at Best Buy or Circuit City.
> 
> Huh?
> 
> I went online to look but neither have CableCards available from what I could see. Is it possible t just buy a card like this rep said and, if so, where?


OK. We now have a new addition to the list of "The dumbest things ever said by a cablecompany CSR". Probably should start a coffeehouse thread of these.

No, you can't buy one there.


----------



## Thunderclap

jrm01 said:


> OK. We now have a new addition to the list of "The dumbest things ever said by a cablecompany CSR". Probably should start a coffeehouse thread of these.
> 
> No, you can't buy one there.


I didn't think so (didn't seem logical) but hoped. (Granted... if that was an option I doubt there would be as long a list concerning CableCards here, now would there?)


----------



## timezone

Comcast told me there is a $17.95 install charge for the cable cards (forgot to ask if it is per card or per trip) and $2.75 per month charge for the second cable card.

1. The comcast website says the second card costs is $1.91 a month, did this fee go up recently? What do other MA customers pay for the second card?

2. Comcaat told me they do not have Multi-stream cards, only single stream cards. Can anyone else confirm that is true or not true? Thanks


----------



## jordanz

timezone said:


> 2. Comcaat told me they do not have Multi-stream cards, only single stream cards. Can anyone else confirm that is true or not true? Thanks


They showed up with M cards on the first attempt but those didn't work. Only S cards have worked for me.


----------



## stream

timezone said:


> Comcast told me there is a $17.95 install charge for the cable cards (forgot to ask if it is per card or per trip) and $2.75 per month charge for the second cable card.
> 
> 1. The comcast website says the second card costs is $1.91 a month, did this fee go up recently? What do other MA customers pay for the second card?
> 
> 2. Comcaat told me they do not have Multi-stream cards, only single stream cards. Can anyone else confirm that is true or not true? Thanks


I paid Comcast $15.99 for CC install (trip charge). I requested M-CARD, and that's what they installed. CC type availability could vary by geography.


----------



## mhargr03

Thunderclap said:


> I didn't think so (didn't seem logical) but hoped. (Granted... if that was an option I doubt there would be as long a list concerning CableCards here, now would there?)


 I strongly suggest you take a ride over to the North Ave location. They freely give out CableCards there, if they have them in stock. I picked up 2 shiny new M-cards a few weeks ago.

And though someone else already answered, no you cannot buy these at Circuit City or Best Buy. That is pretty stupid, indeed, but I was also told in one of my preliminary phone calls (Woodridge, IL call center) that CableCards wouldn't be available for 1-2 years from now.

Good luck and let us know how it turns out. If you do call and schedule an appointment, request that the CSR note your work order that you are requesting M-cards. Also be prepared for them to cancel your appointment without telling you about it.


----------



## KeithRos

After reading through most of this thread I have to share my experiences with Comcast. I am in the suburbs north of Chicago. I have two regular Tivos that I love and decided to take the plunge and get the TivoHD and upgrade to digital cable. I called Comcast and set up the appointment for this past Monday and bought my TivoHD. I set it up easily on the analog cable and waited for Monday. 

I was scheduled between 8 and 10. They showed up just after 11. And they sent a contractor. And they screwed up my order and didnt even have the cable cards or box on it. The contractor thought he was coming just to upgrade the phone to digital voice. Thankfully he had a couple cards and a box in the truck. He set up the phone, then the standard cable box and then we tackled the Tivo. 

He had never worked on a Tivo or used one. I knew I was in for trouble. He put the first card in and I tried to direct him through the install without making him feel dumb. The Tivo recognized the channel numbers and names so then he tells me that he has to leave to get to his next appointment. He had been at my house for 2 hours already, a good portion of it on the phone with dispatch. He left me the second card to install myself. 

I put the second card in and got an error from Tivo #161-1. No matter what I did the error persisted. So I finished the guided setup with just the one card and got another surprise. I could get all the channels above 100, but the channels below were hit and miss. I could get 2, 3, and 4, but not 5 through 11. I could get 16 & 17, but not 18-20, etc, etc. 

So I called Comcast and told them what was happening and they agreed to send another truck out. I was told they would call within an hour with the appointment time. About 3-1/2 hours later I got the call that said they would be there between 5:55 and 6:55. Shortly after 6 another tech arrives  a Comcast tech. He asks what is wrong and as soon as I mention the Tivo, he groans and says I hate Tivos. We are off to a bad start. I show him what the card is doing and he tells me he has one card left on his truck. So he goes and gets it and puts it in. So far so good. Talks with dispatch and they set it up. I told him about the channel issue and he said lets set it up and see. Well, both cards act the same with some lower channels missing. He checks all the connections and check signal strength at the Tivo, at the jack in the house, outside the house at the splitter, in the signal box on the side of the house and the utility box. All show good signal strength. He didnt tell me what the value was, but said it was good. He finally had to say he was out of ideas and didnt know what else to do. He offered to talk to his supervisor and set up a time when he could come back and fiddle some more  on his own time! He also gave me his personal cell number. Now thats customer service. He told me his supervisor would call me on Tuesday to set it up. I spent the evening reading all the posts in this thread to become more educated in cable cards.

Didnt get a call Tuesday, or today. So I decided to play around a little myself and unplugged the Tivo and pulled the cards. To my surprise, the card in slot 1 is and S-Card and the card in slot 2 is and M-card. So I think to myself I can call Comcast and have them move the M-Card to the slot one and then disable the other card. Well, easier said than done. I explained in great detail what had happened and how we could fix it. It didnt seem like she understood a word I was saying. The person on the tech desk said they are not authorized to remove anything from the account. A tech has to come to the house. I told her it was ridiculous to make me take another day off of work to wait for a tech to read numbers over the phone to dispatch. The tech wouldnt budge. I asked for her supervisor. After about 20 minutes, I got the supervisor and he seemed to understand better what I wanted to do. He put me on hold and after about 10 minutes came back and said he wasnt authorized to switch the cards. So I repeated the point about me having to take a day off and he said the guys on the truck have a higher authorization to do those things. What a crock!! He offered to have someone come on Thursday, but I cant take off anymore this week. So, I set it up for Tuesday morning. In the meantime, I have left a message for the helpful tech. So thats where I sit.

I want to thank everyone in this thread for providing such detailed information. It is sad that in one evening of reading the threads I know more about cable cards than most installers and techs do. Wish me luck next Tuesday.


----------



## Jon65

Playing CSR Roulette and...I WIN!!! 

Referring to my previously mentioned problem of getting some channels but not others on each cablecard, I gave C* a call tonight. I got lucky and got the guy who prided himself on knowing cablecards. Within 10 minutes he had all my channels coming in on both cards. I asked what he did and was told that the authorization codes had been entered incorrectly. I think he said something about them being entered for a normal box and not for cablecards. Whatever he did, it worked and I'm up and running. 

I decided this would be the best time to ask about channels 1-99 being analog and not digital. He didn't know the answer to that one, but said that these channels would be going totally digital in several months. I'm going to keep what's working for now and not take a chance on messing things up.

Next step: Install my 750GB WD drive!

Jon


----------



## moneytrain8

Well, C* sent a technician back out to get my CC working. The worst part of this whole affair is that I kept calling Comcast to see if they could just remove the CC codes/settings and re-do it like it were a new CC. None of them would do it, and kept insisting that a tech had to come out.

So what did the tech do? He popped the SAME card back in (I popped it out so I could get more than C*'s twelve unencrypted channels), called his dispatch and gave her the codes. She called back 5 minutes later and told him it was good, and it was. Everything worked fine. 

The big difference, I think? The original installer (and his dispatcher) were subcontractors. The second tech call was with a "real" Comcast-employed installer/dispatcher. He said that most subs, while they may be nice, just don't know how to work these things and mess these things up all the time.

So, a word of advice might be in insist that you get a C* installer, and not one of their subcontractors. I used to work in a Comcast sub's warehouse, dishing out cable boxes and supplies (cable, connectors, etc). And as most of you know and I saw firsthand, they don't exact go find the nation's best and brightest to install cable. I'm surprised some of them could tie their own shoes. Of course, there were always a few bright ones in the bunch... Those were the ones who knew how to make one of the old brown cable boxes into a box that got everything. Too bad those days are gone! haha... Not that I ever had one, of course.

Anyway, now I have all my channels (Ah, HD!). It's just amazing how quickly some of these phone CSRs just say "send a tech," especially with these cable cards, which 99.9% of the work is C* getting the codes in there correctly at HQ, not the installer sliding the card in the port correctly.


----------



## Thunderclap

Well, I just got back from the North Avenue Comcast center in Chicago. While they did have cablecards they were willing to part with they wouldn't give me one since I don't live within the city limits. (I'm in Oak Park, about four blocks from the Chicago city limits.) Bastards. Guess I'm stuck with having an installer maybe come out on Tues. Oh well.


----------



## Thunderclap

Well the official Comcast headache has begun. I called today to confirm my Tues. installation and what do I get? "Oh. I'm sorry. It looks like your installation was cancelled yesterday. You didn't get a call?"

After a lot of venting on my part the operator asked when another good time to come would be. I told her "Friday, Saturday, Sunday, Monday or Tuesday. Since you guys cancelled this without telling me I think the least you can do is install it sooner rather than later." She said she'd try to get someone out on Friday or Saturday for me. Doubt it but we'll see.


----------



## mhargr03

Thunderclap said:


> Well the official Comcast headache has begun. I called today to confirm my Tues. installation and what do I get? "Oh. I'm sorry. It looks like your installation was cancelled yesterday. You didn't get a call?"
> 
> After a lot of venting on my part the operator asked when another good time to come would be. I told her "Friday, Saturday, Sunday, Monday or Tuesday. Since you guys cancelled this without telling me I think the least you can do is install it sooner rather than later." She said she'd try to get someone out on Friday or Saturday for me. Doubt it but we'll see.


Your time has already been wasted, I suggest you not wait and see if Comcast will show up at your next scheduled appointment. I recommend calling Comcast's Executive Care Offices at 800-630-2140 (others reading this - apparently this # is Chicagoland only). You will be assigned to one person to follow through with your complaints and make sure someone shows up as promised. Also make sure you tell them about the nonsense at North Ave when they refused to give you CCs even though they were a few feet away in the back room.


----------



## wizzy

Thunderclap said:


> I went online to look but neither have CableCards available from what I could see. Is it possible t just buy a card like this rep said and, if so, where?


Pick up cable cards at the Comcast location on North Avenue, across from Home Depot, in Chicago.

Edit: Just saw your updated post. Can you move 4 blocks?


----------



## hummingbird_206

mhargr03 said:


> Your time has already been wasted, I suggest you not wait and see if Comcast will show up at your next scheduled appointment. I recommend calling Comcast's Executive Care Offices at 800-630-2140 (others reading this - apparently this # is Chicagoland only). You will be assigned to one person to follow through with your complaints and make sure someone shows up as promised. Also make sure you tell them about the nonsense at North Ave when they refused to give you CCs even though they were a few feet away in the back room.


Wow, I feel so bad for you folks in areas where Comcast requires a Tech to install CC's.  I just go to my local office (94th in North Seattle) and tell them what I want and they give it to me. I've traded a regular cable box for an HD-DVR, and then exchanged the DVR 3 times, then traded the DVR for an M-card when I got my S3, then had to go back and get another M-card after I found out here the S3 needed 2 cable cards. They've never even mentioned having a Tech come out. Anyway, it's very sad that Comcast requires some unlucky customers to pay for a service call and then hang around the house hours waiting for them to not show up. I guess I'm pretty lucky, and I feel for you


----------



## wizzy

KeithRos said:


> After reading through most of this thread I have to share my experiences with Comcast. I am in the suburbs north of Chicago. ...
> I want to thank everyone in this thread for providing such detailed information. It is sad that in one evening of reading the threads I know more about cable cards than most installers and techs do. Wish me luck next Tuesday.


Call back tech support. Tell them you want in the 4-hour call-back queue, and need to talk to the cable card group in Tinley Park.


----------



## laundrygal

After reading this forum for a few weeks as I amassed my new system components, I thought I was prepared for technical problems, etc, with getting cable cards installed. However, it's proven to be a challenge just to get a technician to my house WITH cablecards in hand.

Some background: I have a Series2 hooked up to a DirecTV receiver. I've loved it. When I upgraded my television, I decided to get a Series3 and jump to cable in order to use it. I liked DirecTV, but I like Tivo more, so the switch seemed worth it. 

Last Week: I signed up for Comcast and made an appointment for last Sunday from 12 - 3. I emphasized and rechecked several times that this appointment was for activation and 2 cablecard installs into a Tivo Series 3.

Sunday: Around 9am, a Comcast contractor calls to say they don't have any Cablecards, do I want them to come any way to install a set-top box? No thank you, I say, I'll reschedule the appointment, thanks for letting me know in advance, blah blah.

Sunday: I reschedule the appointment with Comcast for noon-3 on Wednesday, again emphasizing that I need 2 cablecards and not a set-top box. The CSR clearly understands this and seems knowledgable about what I need.

Wednesday: I come home early from work and wait.. and wait... finally at 3:45 I call Comcast and they say there's no record in the system for my appointment. It seems the previous CSR rescheduled my appointment for the previous Sunday instead of Wednesday. The CSR gives me a $40 credit and an immediate schedule into a Thursday 6-9pm slot.

Thursday: The technician (a contractor) arrives at 7:30. He has no cablecards. He tells me that the contracting companies often get squeezed on hardware, especially cablecards. They go very fast every time they get an order in. He does not know when they will get the next set of cards. Again we decline to have any installation done, they don't have what we want! He understands and leaves.

This morning I have to call AGAIN to make the fourth appointment. I can't even worry about technical problems now, I just want them to show up with the darn cards! 

I may be bringing this upon myself by insisting that activation only occur when they also have the cablecards, but I'm concerned they will try to get the set-top box installed and then stall, stall, stall on the cablecards. But, honestly, at some point I will have to wave bye-bye to Tivo and stick with DirecTV in order to get HD programming and a DVR. 

-Laundry in Fairfax County, VA


----------



## wizzy

mhargr03 said:


> Your time has already been wasted, I suggest you not wait and see if Comcast will show up at your next scheduled appointment. I recommend calling Comcast's Executive Care Offices at 800-630-2140 (others reading this - apparently this # is Chicagoland only). You will be assigned to one person to follow through with your complaints and make sure someone shows up as promised. Also make sure you tell them about the nonsense at North Ave when they refused to give you CCs even though they were a few feet away in the back room.


I called this number this morning to escalate another cable issue, and they freaked out. Asked me several times how I got the number, and pushed hard to have me go back to normal customer service and escalate that way. They did offer to continue, but preferred that I follow their standard escalation (which I had already done). I did agree to talk to someone local, and was given a direct dial number of someone I had spoken with previously, and did wind up getting to talk to someone who actually listened.


----------



## beldar

A painless experience; contract installer showed up in the middle of the appointment window, had never seen an HDTivo and started explaining how I needed a digital cable box to hook up to it. I said, no, I just need those cablecards you brought.

After I wrote down the serial numbers I asked if he happened to have an M card. His eyes lit up--oh yes, he forgot he had that in the truck, and he ran and grabbed it. It took him two calls to get all my channels, but afterwards everything was fine.

We had to have a truck roll because we had an analog filter on the line (previous service was internet-only), so we never tried seeing if we could pick up the cards ourselves.

This is in south Bellevue WA (Eastgate/Lakemont area).


----------



## lmsyl

Flawless install in Fremont CA. Two guys came, one as supervisor. They brought 2 Mcards, 2 Scards. After knowing that only one Mcard is needed, big relief for them. They had nightmare to install two cards for other TIVO customers. This time only 10 minutes to get it done. BTW, the TIVOHD reboot itself  afterMcard being inserted. Is that normal? We wasted 5 minutes to get the TIVO back online. Otherwise, it would be only 5 minutes trip for them. :up:


----------



## lmsyl

I got a mystery here. I could not watch DiscoverHD, ESPNHD, ESPN2HD in one tuner. The other tuner can show those channels. After I switched back from the other tuner, the bad one can show the channels again. This has happened twice in 24 hours. I only have 1 MCard installed.

I do not know whose responsibility. Comcast or TIVO?


----------



## dswallow

lmsyl said:


> I got a mystery here. I could not watch DiscoverHD, ESPNHD, ESPN2HD in one tuner. The other tuner can show those channels. After I switched back from the other tuner, the bad one can show the channels again. This has happened twice in 24 hours. I only have 1 MCard installed.
> 
> I do not know whose responsibility. Comcast or TIVO?


You're probably not quite seeing what you think you're seeing. The tuner switching is at times somewhast transparent. If you tuner 1 is on channel 200 and tuner 2 is on channel 300 and while watching tuner 2 you change the channel to 200, it actually will just swap tuners on you. Now you're really watching and changing tuner 1.

Before you switch away from a tuner, change to a channel out of the way of the ones you're going to look at, then you can be a little more certain you're really controlling the tuner you think.

There's also a backdoor code to turn on an info display to see specific info about the tuner in use, though I don't recall offhand what it is.

So ultuimately I'd guess you have one CableCARD that isn't set up properly at the cable company.


----------



## Big Boy Laroux

So i bought a TiVo HD yesterday (was waiting for a Best Buy reward zone weekend so I could get 12% off). Stopped by my local Comcast office (Nashville, TN - didn't have to wait for a truck roll) and picked up a multi-stream cablecard (Motorola M-Stream).

It's all set up this morning, but it took a while. The CableCard was communicating with Comcast, but I wasn't getting any of the encrypted channels. I called multiple times and played CSR roulette for a while (talked to about 7 CSRs total, who all just "hit" the card - some of them didn't ask for the SN, they just hit a card, some hit the wrong card - the one in my Comcast HD box upstairs). 

Using the information in this thread, I asked them to initialize the card or send a cold hit. They either didn't know what i was talking about or said they did all that could be done. They said they'd have to send a technician. I was not going to allow this (as it would be Tuesday before they came out (4 days)). I kept saying, "why do i need a technician to come out here and read you things that I have access to myself?!"

I finally was able to talk to a supervisor (Janet in Nashville), who finally talked with someone who knew something about cablecards (I never spoke to this person). They re-initialized the card (instead of just "hitting" it). They called me back to let me know that was done. I didn't see any new channels, but i then reset the TiVo. After doing this, it came back up with all my channels! 

So even though the CSRs swore they were doing all that was possible, the supervisor told me CSRs do not have the access to initialize a card. I wish comcast would get on the same page or train their employees better.

so for those of you out there that may have the same problem with Comcast, tell them to initialize the card, or send a "cold hit". If they don't know what you're talking about, make sure you speak with a supervisor. I got that information from this thread, and it worked for me, once i got someone who could help me. 

HD looks great, and combine that with the TiVo interface, and it's amazing.

Thanks to everyone for posting on this thread. it was extremely helpful.

i now hope to not have to deal with Comcast for at least 4 months. I was that infuriated.


----------



## Philo

Having mixed results in Alexandria, VA. It looks like I am almost there, but still have a problem with the encrypted channels as well.

After buying a new Tivo HD, 1-800-Comcast told me I could simply pick up a new cablecard at their office. So, I didn't schedule an appointment and instead went to the office, where of course they told me I needed to schedule an appointment.

A week later (I've been out of town) the installer showed up today with an M-Card.

Good news: the physical install and setup seemed to go OK.

Bad news: for some reason the device is only receiving basic cable channels and basic HD channels. None of the extended analog or digital channels are showing on the device. Called in and was told they had fixed it, but the channels still haven't shown up and I'm not optimistic that worked.

I guess I need to try the advice in the preceding post.

Seems like patience is the key with this thing, but man is it frustrating.


----------



## Thunderclap

After complaining multiple times to Comcast they were "able to work me in" today (Sat.). So now I'm sitting and waiting...


----------



## Big Boy Laroux

Philo said:


> Bad news: for some reason the device is only receiving basic cable channels and basic HD channels. None of the extended analog or digital channels are showing on the device. Called in and was told they had fixed it, but the channels still haven't shown up and I'm not optimistic that worked.


Philo, this is exactly what was happening to me (see post directly above yours). I would reset your TiVo first (just in case Comcast did actually do something right). If you still don't get your channels, call and get someone to do a cold hit or initialize hit.


----------



## Thunderclap

How long should it take for Tivo to Acquire Channels after the M-card has been inserted? I'm on broadband.


----------



## mhargr03

Thunderclap said:


> How long should it take for Tivo to Acquire Channels after the M-card has been inserted? I'm on broadband.


Do you mean the guide data (what shows are on when) or acquire the actual channels so that the M-card can tune to them? If the latter, it has nothing to do with your Internet connection speed. If the former, then I am not sure


----------



## Thunderclap

mhargr03 said:


> Do you mean the guide data (what shows are on when) or acquire the actual channels so that the M-card can tune to them? If the latter, it has nothing to do with your Internet connection speed. If the former, then I am not sure


Basically, we put the card in and it popped up with a screen saying Please wait... Acquiring Channel Information. This has been going on for a bit now 20-30 min.


----------



## dswallow

Thunderclap said:


> Basically, we put the card in and it popped up with a screen saying Please wait... Acquiring Channel Information. This has been going on for a bit now 20-30 min.


It's probably really doing a firmware upgrade. At least the times last week I got that were really a firmware upgrade (if you go to TiVo Central then come back through the menus to the CableCARD info screens, it'll show properly)... and in my Comcast area, it took around half an hour for the firmware upgrade to happen.

Here's the info from TiVo on the subject, though nothing about a firmware upgrade really being in progress, but some other possibilities.

http://customersupport.tivo.com/TiVoCollection/f8f40dc6-5fb6-4ed8-ac41-d8cd0d5c0824/ins_Content.html


----------



## Thunderclap

Well, I sent the tech off because he was an idiot. ("Hi... I've never done this before so I need to call someone to walk me through it.") He brought two cards: an M-card and an S-card. He kept telling me I needed both and refused to listen to me so I got fed up and told him I'd take care of it. This was after he called and gave Comcast the info. they needed. (He gave them the S/N, not the CableCard ID number. Is that right?) In any event nothing is happening: no channels are being downloaded or anything.

In the CableCard Diagnostic menu I have this listed:

Tuner: 0
Current Tuning Status: Not Tuned. General Tune Error.

Does this mean Comcast isn't sending a signal to the card?

The card looks brand spanking new so I don't think it's a card issue.


----------



## jfh3

Thunderclap said:


> How long should it take for Tivo to Acquire Channels after the M-card has been inserted? I'm on broadband.


Assuming:

1) Comcast has the card properly set up on your account
2) The card was provisioned properly before the installer showed up
3) The Host ID and data info has been properly entered into the Comcast DAC
4) They sent the init signal to the card

... less than 5 minutes. 

Don't fall for the "some channels may take 12-24 hours line" if you have a problem.

Read this for more info:

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=363797


----------



## jfh3

Thunderclap said:


> Well, I sent the tech off because he was an idiot. ("Hi... I've never done this before so I need to call someone to walk me through it.") He brought two cards: an M-card and an S-card. He kept telling me I needed both and refused to listen to me so I got fed up and told him I'd take care of it. This was after he called and gave Comcast the info. they needed. (He gave them the S/N, not the CableCard ID number. Is that right?) In any event nothing is happening: no channels are being downloaded or anything.
> 
> In the CableCard Diagnostic menu I have this listed:
> 
> Tuner: 0
> Current Tuning Status: Not Tuned. General Tune Error.
> 
> Does this mean Comcast isn't sending a signal to the card?
> 
> The card looks brand spanking new so I don't think it's a card issue.


Go to the test channels selection for each of the card(s) installed.

I'm willing to bet that your cards aren't paired properly.

As for Comcast asking for the serial # - that's how they identify the card in their system. For each serial number, they will need to enter the associated HOST ID and DATA VALUE as indicated by the Tivo.

If they didn't do this, no chance you will get the channels you are supposed to.

Also - it's possible there is a firmware update going on, but very unlikely with a Motorola MCard.


----------



## Thunderclap

I called a local tech support number that I was given and left a message with my contact information, serial number, card ID number, etc. and recently checked the Diagnostics menu again. Now it reads:

Tuner: 0
Current Tuner Status: Tuned Success

It still says it's "Acquiring Channel Information" but at least I'm not getting errors now. I'm hoping it will start up any minute now. Any minute...


----------



## Big Boy Laroux

Thunderclap, this knowledgebase article on tivo.com was helpful in showing if the cablecard was being recognized at all. If the Messages in the Network Status menu increase each time you enter it, then that's at least somewhere towards a good sign...

http://customersupport.tivo.com/LaunchContent.aspx?CID=F8F40DC6-5FB6-4ED8-AC41-D8CD0D5C0824


----------



## Thunderclap

Okay. Long story short my installer was an idiot. He gave them the wrong serial number which in turn caused a huge headache talking to tech support on the phone. But everything now works except... ALL CHANNELS ABOVE 199! I assume this is due to Tivo re-downloading info. I dunno. If that doesn't fix it Comcast is getting yet another call from me. *sigh*


----------



## English Bob

I thought I would add to the body of knowledge in this topic. I wouldn't have got this far without all the excellent information available in this community. Just reading some of the posts in this thread makes me feel frustrated, experiencing it must be maddening.

I live in the Puget Sound area and I picked up two M-Cards for a TivoHD this afternoon. The rep in the office knew I only needed one but gave me 2 (at no extra charge) in case one didn't work. I just have to return one of them. I also returned the Motorola box (Yay!). 

CSR #1
I installed one card in the unit and called Comcast, I gave the CSR the Data and Host numbers and she said 'goodbye' while the Tivo was acquiring channels. It all looked good until I realized I couldn't get any channels above 29. This CSR was very nice, and was very interested in the Tivo, but unfortunately it seemed she just didn't know quite enough.

CSR #2
This one was less helpful and quite a few degrees less friendly. She sent two 'resets' which didn't change anything. Her ending comment was that if it didn't work I would have to schedule a tech. She didn't seem to understand the whole setup and kept insisting that I set my TV to channel 3. I aborted this call, I know when it's a lost cause.


I read all the info on the forums down to the details of the Validation and Auth codes. I figured out that my card didn't seem to be validated correctly. Realizing that a tech wasn't going to be able to do anything I couldn't do I decided to call again.

CSR #3
I won the CSR lottery this time. I was able to explain the problem in terms that made me sound I knew what I was talking about. CSR #1 didn't ask me for the serial # and seeing as I had two cards I wasn't convinced they had that part correct. After checking that we went over the Data and Host fields. It seems that CSR #1 had entered the Host field incorrectly. Correcting that got me all channels except HBO (the one premium channel that I have). HBO just kicked me back to the CableCARD setup screen. A few 'signals' later and I was up and running. This CSR stayed on the line until I was sure I had the channels I was paying for.


The moral seems to be - don't give up. I now have a new TivoHD with one M-Card working as designed. CSR #1 had a typo which just had a cascading effect. I know I am very fortunate to live in an area where Comcast is ok with 'civilians' installing their own CableCARDs. Having to pay for a tech to shove a card in a slot and read some numbers over the phone would make me mad too.


----------



## Big Boy Laroux

English Bob said:


> Having to pay for a tech to shove a card in a slot and read some numbers over the phone would make me mad too.


This was the most infuriating part for me - that they kept saying they had to send a tech. I've dealt with the "techs" in this area before. I know beyond a shadow of a doubt that i would be able to find and do whatever they would do.

When i first moved in, they sent a guy out to set up my internet access (i could have set it up myself, but the service call this time was free). I ended up doing the entire thing myself anyway. It was if the guy had never seen a computer before.

I realize some techs are good. But the majority of them just know how to do 2 things - hook up cables and unplug/replug devices.


----------



## lmsyl

dswallow said:


> You're probably not quite seeing what you think you're seeing. The tuner switching is at times somewhast transparent. If you tuner 1 is on channel 200 and tuner 2 is on channel 300 and while watching tuner 2 you change the channel to 200, it actually will just swap tuners on you. Now you're really watching and changing tuner 1.
> 
> Before you switch away from a tuner, change to a channel out of the way of the ones you're going to look at, then you can be a little more certain you're really controlling the tuner you think.
> 
> There's also a backdoor code to turn on an info display to see specific info about the tuner in use, though I don't recall offhand what it is.
> 
> So ultuimately I'd guess you have one CableCARD that isn't set up properly at the cable company.


I only have one MCard installed. And I understand your point. I have figured out an exact way to duplicate this issue. This only happens to the tuner 0 (although I have only one Mcard, I guess it maps to the 2nd descrypt channel on the card)
1. Tuner 0 and 1 tune to a clear channel (ABCHD and NBCHD)
2. Change channel on Tuner 0 to an encrypted YD channel. The channel is black. Go to CableCard Conditinal Access menu, it was shown as "Auth:?"=UNKNOWN. It is not "Auth:NS"=not authorized. The weird thing is not all encrypted HD channels have problem. I got ESPNHD, ESPNHD2, TNT, UHD black out.
3. Changed channel on Tuner 1 to an encrypted HD channel mentioned above, but not same channel as tuner 0. Got video.
4. Go back to tuner 0. Channel up then down->back to previous unviewable channel. Now video is shown.

In short, if Tuner 1 is on encrypted HD channel, Tuner 0 has no problem to tune to any encrypted channel. Otherwise, it is just trying my luck.

Comcast will send out tech. next week.


----------



## mike_sjc

I have Comcast service in the Bay Area (N. Calif). I recently returned my Comcast DVR and switched to the new HD Tivo. Comcast came out and installed the dual cablecard.

I got my new bill and I am being charged 11.95 per month for "DVR Service with HDTV" in addition to the cablecard fee of $1.91/mos. I thought I'd only be paying the $7/mos HDTV fee so I called to ask about it. The agent who answered claimed that the I was still required to pay the DVR fee even though I OWN the Tivo.

This sounds bogus to me. Anyone else paying the $11.95 instead of the $7?


----------



## dswallow

mike_sjc said:


> I have Comcast service in the Bay Area (N. Calif). I recently returned my Comcast DVR and switched to the new HD Tivo. Comcast came out and installed the dual cablecard.
> 
> I got my new bill and I am being charged 11.95 per month for "DVR Service with HDTV" in addition to the cablecard fee of $1.91/mos. I thought I'd only be paying the $7/mos HDTV fee so I called to ask about it. The agent who answered claimed that the I was still required to pay the DVR fee even though I OWN the Tivo.
> 
> This sounds bogus to me. Anyone else paying the $11.95 instead of the $7?


If you only have the TiVo receiver and no other receiver or DVR from Comcast, you should only be paying for the additional CableCARD. The first CableCARD and the first outlet fee are included in the price of your digital programming package.


----------



## jfh3

dswallow said:


> There's also a backdoor code to turn on an info display to see specific info about the tuner in use, though I don't recall offhand what it is.


SPSIRS

Select-Play-Select-InstantReplay-Select


----------



## jfh3

Philo said:


> Having mixed results in Alexandria, VA. It looks like I am almost there, but still have a problem with the encrypted channels as well.
> 
> After buying a new Tivo HD, 1-800-Comcast told me I could simply pick up a new cablecard at their office. So, I didn't schedule an appointment and instead went to the office, where of course they told me I needed to schedule an appointment.
> 
> A week later (I've been out of town) the installer showed up today with an M-Card.
> 
> Good news: the physical install and setup seemed to go OK.
> 
> Bad news: for some reason the device is only receiving basic cable channels and basic HD channels. None of the extended analog or digital channels are showing on the device. Called in and was told they had fixed it, but the channels still haven't shown up and I'm not optimistic that worked.
> 
> I guess I need to try the advice in the preceding post.
> 
> Seems like patience is the key with this thing, but man is it frustrating.


Your cards are not paired or associated with your account properly. See the FAQ:

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=363797


----------



## jfh3

lmsyl said:


> I only have one MCard installed. And I understand your point. I have figured out an exact way to duplicate this issue. This only happens to the tuner 0 (although I have only one Mcard, I guess it maps to the 2nd descrypt channel on the card)
> 1. Tuner 0 and 1 tune to a clear channel (ABCHD and NBCHD)
> 2. Change channel on Tuner 0 to an encrypted YD channel. The channel is black. Go to CableCard Conditinal Access menu, it was shown as "Auth:?"=UNKNOWN. It is not "Auth:NS"=not authorized. The weird thing is not all encrypted HD channels have problem. I got ESPNHD, ESPNHD2, TNT, UHD black out.
> 3. Changed channel on Tuner 1 to an encrypted HD channel mentioned above, but not same channel as tuner 0. Got video.
> 4. Go back to tuner 0. Channel up then down->back to previous unviewable channel. Now video is shown.
> 
> In short, if Tuner 1 is on encrypted HD channel, Tuner 0 has no problem to tune to any encrypted channel. Otherwise, it is just trying my luck.
> 
> Comcast will send out tech. next week.


You don't need a tech to come out. All they will do is call someone - this problem must be fixed over the phone. There is nothing wrong with the card or the Tivo - the card is not paired and validated properly in the cable company's system.

For more detail, see:
http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=363797


----------



## jfh3

mike_sjc said:


> I have Comcast service in the Bay Area (N. Calif). I recently returned my Comcast DVR and switched to the new HD Tivo. Comcast came out and installed the dual cablecard.
> 
> I got my new bill and I am being charged 11.95 per month for "DVR Service with HDTV" in addition to the cablecard fee of $1.91/mos. I thought I'd only be paying the $7/mos HDTV fee so I called to ask about it. The agent who answered claimed that the I was still required to pay the DVR fee even though I OWN the Tivo.
> 
> This sounds bogus to me. Anyone else paying the $11.95 instead of the $7?


Bogus answer.

For Comcast, if you have a digital package and one CableCARD, there are no other fees.

If you have two CableCARDs, you will get charged a CableCARD fee. The line item is "Series 3 Tivo package" if I remember correctly.

If the front line CSR won't take the DVR charge off, ask for the billing department and have them take it off. That is a charge for renting a DVR and has NOTHING to do with support for a Tivo box.


----------



## 1283

mike_sjc said:


> This sounds bogus to me. Anyone else paying the $11.95 instead of the $7?


$1.xx/month is the only valid charge if the TiVo is your only digital device and if you have two S-cards. HDTV fee is for the HD set top box rental, not service fee.


----------



## Philo

Thanks for the tips. Everything's resolved now, but just wanted to follow up with the rest of the experience in case it somehow helps others.

I called yesterday, and they reinitialized the card. Not only did it not immediately seem to help, it somehow knocked all but the basic channels off of the cablecard on my existing set. Ouch. Scheduled appointment for a tech to come out today.

Right before he arrived, I flipped the display over to the new Tivo, and lo and behold everything was up and running as it should have been. Not sure why it took so long, since nothing else was done to the Tivo (and yes, it *was* restarted after the reinitialization), but it did eventually work fine. Tech got the existing cablecard straightened out today, and everything is set.

Have to say, I was expecting to have horror stories, but both of the techs (yesterday and today) and the phone people yesterday seemed fine - just took some time to work out. Patience helped a lot.

Man, does the HD Tivo look great. Worth the hassle.


----------



## oldnacl

jfh3 said:


> Bogus answer.
> 
> For Comcast, if you have a digital package and one CableCARD, there are no other fees.
> 
> If you have two CableCARDs, you will get charged a CableCARD fee. The line item is "Series 3 Tivo package" if I remember correctly.
> 
> If the front line CSR won't take the DVR charge off, ask for the billing department and have them take it off. That is a charge for renting a DVR and has NOTHING to do with support for a Tivo box.


After getting charged $17.90 for the 2 cable cards on my S3, I returned it and went back to the SA8300HD DVR. Bad choice.
I just completed setup (sans cable cards) on a new TiVoHD and I'm hoping and praying I'll be able to navigate through the Comcast morass and get a multistream CC installed with a reasonable monthly fee. Given past experience, I'm not too hopeful that things will come out satisfactorily, but I'm seeing progress others have made and that prompted a retry.
Glad to be back (I think).
Wish me luck!


----------



## lmsyl

jfh3 said:


> You don't need a tech to come out. All they will do is call someone - this problem must be fixed over the phone. There is nothing wrong with the card or the Tivo - the card is not paired and validated properly in the cable company's system.
> 
> For more detail, see:
> http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=363797


I called Comcast in 9/1 late night. The CSR sent a hit to the box. Oops, it is cable card only, not motorola box. So she let me hold and asked someone else, then she sent a hit to the Cablecard. Still nothing changed, issue was still there. A tech visit was scheduled for 9/5.

Somehow, in 9/3 afternoon, I found I could not duplicate the issue any more. Both tuners are working fine. I cancelled the tech. visit today.

Hopefully it is good ending of the CC installation.


----------



## dswallow

I've gotten the impression that there's some batch processes run against accounts every night to correct things that might be in error. It wouldn't surprise me to find that they've started looking at CableCARD authorizations on accounts and are automatically correcting them... at least where rate codes aren't properly entered to match everything else on the account. Not much you can do if pairing info is missing, except perhaps flag it for a phone call asking for it from the customer.


----------



## mike_sjc

mike_sjc said:


> I have Comcast service in the Bay Area (N. Calif). I recently returned my Comcast DVR and switched to the new HD Tivo. Comcast came out and installed the dual cablecard.
> 
> I got my new bill and I am being charged 11.95 per month for "DVR Service with HDTV" in addition to the cablecard fee of $1.91/mos. I thought I'd only be paying the $7/mos HDTV fee so I called to ask about it. The agent who answered claimed that the I was still required to pay the DVR fee even though I OWN the Tivo.
> 
> This sounds bogus to me. Anyone else paying the $11.95 instead of the $7?


As a followup for those who wondered how this turned out, I called Comcast again today and the rep I talked to had no problems removing the 11.95 charge.  Furthermore the HDTV service is included in the Digital plan I have, so there is no $7 fee either. I'm only paying for the $1.91 cablecard rental.

The moral seems to be don't call on the weekends; the better trained and more experienced agents have enough seniority to not to have to work then. Call 8am-5pm.


----------



## bizzy

mike_sjc said:


> The moral seems to be don't call on the weekends; the better trained and more experienced agents have enough seniority to not to have to work then. Call 8am-5pm.


No, sorry to disapoint you, but the moral is that you'll get a random result every time you call. Also, expect any combination of the following to now occur:

* random authorization failures of any of your comcast equipment (cablecards, stbs, etc)
* the same charge to magically appear on your next bill
* the credit you supposedly got magically not appearing on your next bill
* crazy new charges (multiple A/O, etc) magically appearing on your next bill

I went through this for the first 4 months I had comcast when I insisted they give me a STB for On Demand stuff (their own web page says it should be free). I had to call every month and convince them to remove the HD and A/O charges from my bill. The result every month was an exciting new combination of the above.

All in all, I realized that for the first four months, Comcast had lied to me every time I spoke to them. Every time. I eventually gave up and returned the STB, since it was the only way I could expect to keep my sanity. Since then, Comcast hasn't had the chance to lie to me (I haven't had to call).

Good luck..


----------



## WeBoat

And to follow up on my problems. Seven weeks now and comcast still hasn't fixed their "head end" issue. To remind everyone, I get all the channels fine, except for 6 now 7 HD channels including the ESPN's.

I've just been told by the supervisor that now the person I need to talk to won't be back until Thursday. Every week, it's someone is out until the end of the week or next. 

If anyone has any good contacts high up at comcast, I would love to tell them this story and show them a 7 week open work order to get my Tivo HD to work correctly.


----------



## clemon79

Because I'm really stupid, I'm thinking of swapping my two S-cards for an M-card, because I've heard they're showing up at my local Comcast office, and after my last experience with them, the principle of not giving them $1.79 extra a month is actually more appealing than the actual saving of $1.79.

So, two questions:

1) can I take out my CableCards and reinsert them and have them still work, provided I put them in the same slots they started in? Or would I be better off powering it down, taking them out, and then if I need to put them back in when I get home from work (because the Comcast office doesn't have an M-card for me, say), doing that?

2) Anyone know of a way to call the Comcast Redmond office directly so I could see if they had M-cards in stock BEFORE putting myself through all of this?

Thanks!


----------



## dswallow

clemon79 said:


> 1) can I take out my CableCards and reinsert them and have them still work, provided I put them in the same slots they started in? Or would I be better off powering it down, taking them out, and then if I need to put them back in when I get home from work (because the Comcast office doesn't have an M-card for me, say), doing that?


As long as they are put back in the same slots and no other card is inserted into either slot with the power on, you can remove/replace the cards freely with the power on. Powering off first won't hurt anything either.


----------



## lickwid

Is this right...? I just had my CableCards installed a couple weeks ago. I got my bill today and am being charged the following:

Digital Classic Package - $11.95
Dual C-card Dig Access - $1.79
High Definition TV - $7.00
Digital Addl Outlet - $6.99

Plus I'm already paying $35 a month via my HomeOwner Association for Basic Cable.

I thought I'd be only paying the first two fees above. If I have to pay the additional $13.99, it doesn't seem too much of a deal to get several more HDTV channels, and a bunch of standard channels I'd never watch.


----------



## tmesser

lickwid said:


> Is this right...? I just had my CableCards installed a couple weeks ago. I got my bill today and am being charged the following:
> 
> Digital Classic Package - $11.95
> Dual C-card Dig Access - $1.79
> High Definition TV - $7.00
> Digital Addl Outlet - $6.99


Nope, that's wrong. The "High Definition TV" charge only applies if you're renting their box, and the first digital outlet is included in the programming charge for the digital tier.

Provided you have no other boxes/DVRs from Comcast, you are correct: The first two charges you list are the only ones that should be on your bill. Sounds like you got the same billing treatment many others have received.


----------



## DBH-HD

This is a really long post but it has a happy ending!
My new TiVo HD without any cableCards installed was able to pick up most of Comcasts digital channels but they were mapped to digital numbers such as 85.6 and about 8 channels were mapped to number zero - all of which TiVo could not display a program guide for. 
My digital HD LCD TV has had a cableCard installed for over 2 years now. I had a bunch of problems getting the cableCard installed correctly in the TV by Comcast, so I was prepared for the worst or so I thought.
Thursday morning I called Comcast to have cableCards installed in the TiVo and my Comcast HD box removed. Amazingly, they could send out a tech that evening. I explained that it required two CableCards unless they had the new multi-stream cards. The rep had never heard of a multi-stream card but said she would put that on the work order. 
Around 6:20 PM I got a call from the Comcast tech saying he would have to reschedule the appointment for the next evening since he didnt have any cableCards on his truck. 
Friday morning I called Comcast and confirmed that I had an appointment for that evening. So Friday the tech never showed up or called.
Saturday morning I called Comcast to find out what had happened to my service call. After about 20 minutes on hold I got a service rep who apologized and told me a supervisor would call be back in 20 minutes. No one called. After an hour and half I called Comcast back and told the whole story all over again. This time the rep gave me a $20 dollar credit for my trouble and said that the tech supervisor would call me back in 10 minutes. After over an hour still no one called, so I called Comcast back again and told another rep the whole sorry tale. She put me on hold then asked me if I was near the TV. I said no but there was no reason to do anything with the TV. She then said that she had made a change and that it should now be working. I said the TV was not the problem and since no cableCards had yet been installed in the TiVo there was nothing she could fix. It turned out the tech had marked the work order as complete the previous evening even though he never showed up. She also told me that there was nothing they could do until sometime the next week since cableCards could not be installed on weekends. I asked if I could pick up the cableCards myself and she said yes. I asked if she was sure about that since you could not do that in past and she assured me I could and gave me the address to go to. Just to be on the safe side, I made a service appointment for the next Tuesday 12 - 3 PM to install the CableCards in case I could not get to the service center that day. So around 12:30 PM on a day in the mid-nineties I drove over to downtown Arlington, found a parking spot several blocks away, and walked to the Comcast service center. Well guess what? You cannot pick up cableCards yourself from Comcast-Arlington; they can only be installed by Comcast techs. Needless to say I was livid. The customer rep gave me another $20 credit for my trouble but I told him that did not fix my problem at all. 
I took off from work early on Tuesday and two techs showed up around 2:30 PM. They had a multi-stream cable-Card and installed it in the TiVo. The TiVo recognized the card as a multi-stream card and started its configuration. The tech said that it would take several hours for all the channels to download to the card and left. Several hours later that night all I had on the TiVo was a handful of HD channels and the basic channels 3  9, nothing else and no HBO at all. I gave it a day and there was no change. I pulled the card and restarted the TiVo with the same result.
Wednesday morning I called Comcast about my billing which as I expected was really messed up. They had me down for 5 cableCards and two converter boxes. After a bunch of being put on hold and being asked questions, I was put on hold and was dropped back into the waiting queue. I hung up. Ill wait for my monthly statement to see if it was corrected or not.
Wednesday around 5:00 PM I called Comcast tech support and had them hit the cableCard again. They found that both the TiVo and TV cableCards were not entered in their system correctly. After the rep re-entered the IDs, etc. for both cards, I lost all the channels I had on the TV except for the same ones the TiVo had! After several return phone calls from the Comcast tech, he got all the TV channels back but the TiVo was unchanged. The rep setup another service call for the following day, Thursday at 3  6 PM.
Thursday I left work early and when I got home at 2:50 PM, a Comcast tech was waiting for me in the parking lot. Rather than swapping out the TiVo cableCard he spent an hour checking all the coaxial cables and splitters on my system. I had the same rigmarole with the TV CableCard previously months ago. They treat the cableCards like they were made of gold and resist swapping them out. The tech had Comcast try and initialize the card again and they got a weird error, invalid IPPV table size, that no one at Comcast had seen before. They said that they needed Comcasts IT department to fix the problem. I asked the tech to swap out the TiVos card anyway but he refused saying that the problem would resolve itself in a day or two and left. 
Friday morning before I left for work I checked the TiVo again and it still was missing all the same channels. I called Comcast and asked if my problem ticket was still open and the rep said no, it was closed!! So I had to tell my spiel all over again. She apologized and said the earliest service appointment would be Monday morning, 9  12 AM. I said that day was Labor Day and the rep said that they worked on Labor Day.
Monday around 9:30 AM a tech called me and asked me what my problem was. So I told him that the TiVo cableCard was not working correctly. I had to explain the difference between multi and single-stream cable cards as he had never heard of the multi-stream kind. While on the phone he had me give him all the IDs from both the TV and TiVo cableCards and even remove them and give him the model numbers from the card cases. He claimed that both cards were not entered in their system correctly, still! After 3 or 4 more phone calls he said everything should now be working correctly. I checked and the TV was fine (as always) but the TiVo still was only getting about 12 channels. He said he would come out to my house but only had one multi-stream card. About 30 minutes later he arrived and swapped out the cableCard on the TiVo. He called Comcast, read all the new ID numbers and had them initialize the card. Same thing as before, the TiVo only saw about 12 channels. On the Comcast side they did something else and now the TiVo saw some more digital channels. They did something else at the Comcast side and the TiVo was now getting everything but HBO. Once again Comcast changed something on their side and now the TiVo got the HBO channels, Sweeet!!! I had about given up hope I would ever have it working correctly. I checked the TV and made sure it still worked correctly and thanked the tech for his help and he left. I checked all the channels on the TiVo and it actually gets a few more than the TV does.
So I now started completing the TiVo setup to get all the program listings correctly loaded. However, the TiVo could no longer connect to my home network. This has happened before. Since I got D-Links new N-type wireless router, every once in a while it stops allowing any access. Just powering it off for a few seconds solves the problem. However this time when I did it I got a weird Comcast setup screen for new internet access. I tried calling Comcasts support but was put on hold. I walked through the setup process online while on hold and got a message about my internet access being recently cancelled. So I completed the setup up to the point where it was about to install Comcasts crapware and then quit. I tried powering off the cable-modem and then renewing the routers connection to Comcast. That worked and got me back online. However when I tried emailing none of my accounts worked, not even using Comcasts web-based email. I was still on hold with Comcast (for about 45 minutes now). While trying to get my main email account working I noticed that Comcast had an online chat tech support option. I tried that and someone responded immediately. After telling her my problem and that I had my TV connection serviced earlier, she said that they had reset my cable-modem at some point and that had disabled all my Comcast email accounts. She quickly activated them and I tested them to see if all was well.
Then I finished the TiVo network settings and downloaded the current program guide. I must say it now works just great, but what a pain getting there.


----------



## ScorpioATL

Comcast Atlanta.. evil evil evil

First called twice to customer care to see if I could pick up cards from their office. Both times yes so once I finally bought the tivoHD and headed over to their office to pick one up. "Nope" They say they don't keep them in their office and it requires a technician visit and a home setup charge. And to top it off, there wouldn't be appointments available for 2 weeks.

Cut today, two weeks later... They set up an appointment for between 2-5pm... I take a half day at work to meet them, 4pm comes around and they call and say they won't be to my house till 6:30pm(!). Whatever, I just want my tivo working now and I've already packed up the Comcast HD-DVR for them to take away with them.

6pm comes around and I get a call from the technician saying he's not coming because his supervisor says the cards they have won't work for me and they are out of stock on what I need probably for a month.

They never asked me what model of Tivo I am using... So now I don't know if its because they have Scientific Atlanta cards for some reason or they only have M-cards and didn't bother asking if I have a TivoHG or a Series3. I asked to be escalated to whoever called off my technician from coming to my house now... but not feeling confident.


----------



## eagle104

I had a service call scheduled for a couple weeks ago. It was a saturday 7-9 window at 10 I said forget it and went to sleep. 30 Mins later I get a call from tech who is 1 mile away and is lost. I give directions and few mins later the contracted technician shows up. He has never done a cable card installation and has never seen a tivo. I put the card in because he is clueless and it is a singlestream instead of a multistream. He said he did not know the difference and just grabbed a card. He said he could come back tomorrow with the right card I said come tuesday cause it is my day off and I am not staying up late again for a stupid card. So tuesday comes and goes and I get no showed. I go to the local office that day and complain, I want my cable card. She says they have none there and I need a tech to come and install it. OK schedule me for an appointment, but send someone from comcast I do not want a contractor. OK she notes that and the fact I want a multistream card several times in the notes.

So today was the day, I was finally going to be able to use my new tivo. Nope 2-4 window and I get a call at 3:16 the tech is running late and will be here after 4. Ok so when it hits 5 I call the number back that called me and yup I get thaks for calling Ocean Cable Group, what they gave it to the contractor again. OK I'm pissed and 1-800-COMCAST I am dialing. I hit the prompts and when it comes to the part asking if I am calling about todays scheduled appointment hit 1 I do and nothing happens I get an endless repeating loop as it will no let me get farther into the call and am stuck. So I go to the website and do online support. Type in the story and I am fuming. 

So after a while online chatting she finally gets a hold of the contractors dispatch and tells me the tech will cal and she can do no more. I said your right I'll have to do this again tonight again anyways bye. 

At 6:15 the tech calls and says he does not have a cablecard and there are non available in my area. I said don't tell me that it is on my service order and I want a card at my house now. He said this is a pick up job he got 2 hours ago. He got the job 15 mins after my job window ended? The job that siad I don't want a contractor. So he tells me he needs to speak to his supervisor and he will call me back in a few mins. I told him I don't care what he does I just want a cablecard here now. That was 45 minutes ago.

So here I am 3 supposed calls into getting a cable card, I live 20 miles from philly, and can't get a cablecard for my tivo after 2 weeks. I wish i had FIOS available in my neighborhood.

So their dispatch just called 7:15 and the tech should be here by 9. I said does he have the card she said yes he had to drive an hour to get it. I said ok good and hung up.

It is now 10:15 and have heard nothing. Will ***** out comcast again soon.

And at 10:30 they call back and tell me the tech can still come out, but it will be like 11:15. Well damn I work 3-11 so now they just coming into my evening, I wouldn't be home from work yet if I wasn't off today. So if it was a scare tactic to try to get me to say forget it they tried it on the wrong person. My guess is he will have either a bad card or a singlestream card. He did just call for directions.

He got here around 11. He brought 2 S-cards I said screw it were putting them in as I am not waiting for my TivoHD anymore. He called comcast to install card 1 and the rep was giving him a hard time as it was 11 at night. That card was up and running and it was time for card 2 she told him it was too late and she was not doing it. She refused to give him her name and told him the job was past window and she was not doing another and she hung up on him. So now we are here I put the second card in and brought up the numbers as he was clueless to install a ccard in a tivo and I had to do the install. He called his dispatch who called the girls supervisor who did get the second card set up for me. Now I will call comcast tomorrow and now try to get a m-card set up or make them give me the second card free as all my install notes specifically said m-card multiple times. I know stuff has to be all messed up on the billing side now. On the plus side the 2 cards are in and working and I am presently doing guided setup. Comcast has made a simple 30 minute thing into a long drawn-out project which inconvienenced me 3 different days. And I know this will only continue.

The tech told me he got the job around 3:30 and since he left the warehouse for the day did not have the cards for the job. My window was 2-4 and he had another job which was an install on a new house which needed to be totally wired 1-5 window. He was on the way here and they made him do the other job first. Is it worse to show up at 2 jobs a little late or be late for both, but 1 be 7 hours late? He was here 40 minutes because I knew what I was doing and if the lady never hung up and just initialized the card it would have been like 25 mins. Then again if he had the correct card then it would have only taken like 15 mins as wouldn't need to switch cards around and such as the 1 card wouldn't read in slot 1.


----------



## KeithRos

KeithRos said:


> After reading through most of this thread I have to share my experiences with Comcast. I am in the suburbs north of Chicago. I have two regular Tivos that I love and decided to take the plunge and get the TivoHD and upgrade to digital cable. I called Comcast and set up the appointment for this past Monday and bought my TivoHD. I set it up easily on the analog cable and waited for Monday.
> 
> I was scheduled between 8 and 10. They showed up just after 11. And they sent a contractor. And they screwed up my order and didnt even have the cable cards or box on it. The contractor thought he was coming just to upgrade the phone to digital voice. Thankfully he had a couple cards and a box in the truck. He set up the phone, then the standard cable box and then we tackled the Tivo.
> 
> He had never worked on a Tivo or used one. I knew I was in for trouble. He put the first card in and I tried to direct him through the install without making him feel dumb. The Tivo recognized the channel numbers and names so then he tells me that he has to leave to get to his next appointment. He had been at my house for 2 hours already, a good portion of it on the phone with dispatch. He left me the second card to install myself.
> 
> I put the second card in and got an error from Tivo #161-1. No matter what I did the error persisted. So I finished the guided setup with just the one card and got another surprise. I could get all the channels above 100, but the channels below were hit and miss. I could get 2, 3, and 4, but not 5 through 11. I could get 16 & 17, but not 18-20, etc, etc.
> 
> So I called Comcast and told them what was happening and they agreed to send another truck out. I was told they would call within an hour with the appointment time. About 3-1/2 hours later I got the call that said they would be there between 5:55 and 6:55. Shortly after 6 another tech arrives  a Comcast tech. He asks what is wrong and as soon as I mention the Tivo, he groans and says I hate Tivos. We are off to a bad start. I show him what the card is doing and he tells me he has one card left on his truck. So he goes and gets it and puts it in. So far so good. Talks with dispatch and they set it up. I told him about the channel issue and he said lets set it up and see. Well, both cards act the same with some lower channels missing. He checks all the connections and check signal strength at the Tivo, at the jack in the house, outside the house at the splitter, in the signal box on the side of the house and the utility box. All show good signal strength. He didnt tell me what the value was, but said it was good. He finally had to say he was out of ideas and didnt know what else to do. He offered to talk to his supervisor and set up a time when he could come back and fiddle some more  on his own time! He also gave me his personal cell number. Now thats customer service. He told me his supervisor would call me on Tuesday to set it up. I spent the evening reading all the posts in this thread to become more educated in cable cards.
> 
> Didnt get a call Tuesday, or today. So I decided to play around a little myself and unplugged the Tivo and pulled the cards. To my surprise, the card in slot 1 is and S-Card and the card in slot 2 is and M-card. So I think to myself I can call Comcast and have them move the M-Card to the slot one and then disable the other card. Well, easier said than done. I explained in great detail what had happened and how we could fix it. It didnt seem like she understood a word I was saying. The person on the tech desk said they are not authorized to remove anything from the account. A tech has to come to the house. I told her it was ridiculous to make me take another day off of work to wait for a tech to read numbers over the phone to dispatch. The tech wouldnt budge. I asked for her supervisor. After about 20 minutes, I got the supervisor and he seemed to understand better what I wanted to do. He put me on hold and after about 10 minutes came back and said he wasnt authorized to switch the cards. So I repeated the point about me having to take a day off and he said the guys on the truck have a higher authorization to do those things. What a crock!! He offered to have someone come on Thursday, but I cant take off anymore this week. So, I set it up for Tuesday morning. In the meantime, I have left a message for the helpful tech. So thats where I sit.
> 
> I want to thank everyone in this thread for providing such detailed information. It is sad that in one evening of reading the threads I know more about cable cards than most installers and techs do. Wish me luck next Tuesday.


Update on Comcast/cable card problems
Last week Thursday I called the Tivo cable card support and someone called back within an hour. We went over everything and he was able to help me attempt to get the M-Card working. He could do everything except the excryption codes for HBO. The only problem we had was getting the Tivo to recognize the INIT. I believe I am supposed to get the 161-4 error when the INIT hits the TIVO. Never got it. They tried sending the code several times. The guy on the phone was extremely helpful but in the end agreed a truck roll was needed because he thought it was a signal issue.

The guy called back Friday night to see if anything had changed. He made a lot of notes on the workorder for the tech that was coming Tuesday.

The comcast tech showed up around 9 am this morning. As feared, he had never done a cable card install. Also, he said everyone in the office groans when they hear they have to set up a Tivo. I taught him everything I knew about cable cards (thanks to this forum). He only brought two cards because he said that's all the warehouse would give him. Thankfully one was an M-Card. We had an issue with the first person on the dispatch desk setting up that card, so they tried the S-Card. Got the same results. A lot of low frequency channels missing (2, 5-12, 19-22, etc). I am getting HBO and the HD channels in fine. He check the signal at the Tivo box and was getting -5/5 (those are his numbers) - which he said was a great signal. According to the Tivo box, I was getting a signal strength of 41-43 on channels that were coming in. On the channels that weren't coming in, the signal strength was a dash (-).

After they hung up the tech called dispatch back and got a different person. They tried the M-Card again and got it set up. Unfortunately it still wouldn't take the INIT and I had the same channel problem. The dispatcher went and got a senior guy that had experience with the TIVOs and he grumbled about them as well. The last customer that had channel problems gave up and got a Comcast DVR. He tried everything to no avail. So then we conferenced in the TIVO tech desk.

The Tivo people didn't sound very knowledgable and put us on hold a lot. It seemed like he was following a script, which is fine, but we weren't getting anywhere.

Finally, the Tivo guy offers to replace the box. So I say why not - we seemed to have tried everything else. So a new box will be here in 3-5 days.

The Comcast Tech spent 2-1/2 hours at my house missing his other two morning appointments. He was very apologetic about the problems. At this point I feel that Comcast has done everything they can.

Stay tuned for more fun...


----------



## 1283

KeithRos said:


> According to the Tivo box, I was getting a signal strength of 41-43 on channels that were coming in.


That number should be 90+. Even 80-something would be marginal.


----------



## oldnacl

I stopped in at the local Comcast office this afternoon, a different office from the one I had been visiting previously which was close to work where the place was small, crowded and the CSRs were surly. This experience was pleasant - CSR helpful - complete change from the previous place. She scheduled a truck roll for Saturday and while I have little hope things will be done in one visit, I'm hoping. I don't have the price yet other than a quote of $17.90 for the service call. I asked for an M card but she seemed ignorant - she did say she noted that it was for a Tivo and requested same. 
So far I'm not seeing any significant pixelation on basic cable, QAM HD or OTA HD. The SA8300HD DVR has been having major (unwatchable) pixelation on the speed channel - 732 here, though. I'm hoping they'll be able to rectify that while they're here, but, with history taken into account, I doubt it. 
Wish me luck this go-around.


----------



## jfh3

DBH-HD said:


> The TiVo recognized the card as a multi-stream card and started its configuration. The tech said that it would take several hours for all the channels to download to the card and left. Several hours later that night all I had on the TiVo was a handful of HD channels and the basic channels 3  9, nothing else and no HBO at all. I gave it a day and there was no change. I pulled the card and restarted the TiVo with the same result.


Moral of the story (or novel):

NEVER LET A TECH LEAVE BEFORE YOU SEE THE CHANNELS YOU ARE SUPPOSED TO HAVE.

The "it will take several hours for channels to download" is nothing but BS. If you don't see all your channels in 5 , 10 minutes tops, after the cards have been activated/initialized/paired/validated, then Comcast (or any provider) hasn't done their job correctly.

If the cable companies are going to get this right, customers can't let them off the hook by letting the installers go.

There's generally no reason for an installer to be doing this in the first place; if the cable companies are going to insist on the approach, then they need to get installs done properly the first time.


----------



## jfh3

KeithRos said:


> I believe I am supposed to get the 161-4 error when the INIT hits the TIVO. Never got it.


You will not always see the 161-4 error code, but if you do, it's likely a good thing. Most other 161-x codes are not.

If you see a 161-4, don't worry.

If you don't see a 161-4, don't worry (about not seeing the error).

If the installer doesn't call in the serial number, HOST ID and data value for each card - WORRY!


----------



## ScorpioATL

Hmm was just told by customer care that all the M-cards they have now are designed just for their new boxes and that the M-cards cards that can be used in people's TV's and tivo units won't be available till the end of the year.

And of course the warehouse is out of single stream cards.

I wasn't aware there were more than one design spec for M-cards....


----------



## mhargr03

ScorpioATL said:


> Hmm was just told by customer care that all the M-cards they have now are designed just for their new boxes and that the M-cards cards that can be used in people's TV's and tivo units won't be available till the end of the year.
> 
> And of course the warehouse is out of single stream cards.
> 
> I wasn't aware there were more than one design spec for M-cards....


Like most everything else from Comcast, this is probably BS.


----------



## dswallow

ScorpioATL said:


> Hmm was just told by customer care that all the M-cards they have now are designed just for their new boxes and that the M-cards cards that can be used in people's TV's and tivo units won't be available till the end of the year.
> 
> And of course the warehouse is out of single stream cards.
> 
> I wasn't aware there were more than one design spec for M-cards....


There aren't. I think the cable companies are basically gluing M-cards into their own boxes so they can all be pre-configured for authorization and just need the serial number entered on the customer account to activate.

(I'm not sure if I mean literally gluing or just figuratively gluing, not having seen how they're providing the new boxes to customers).


----------



## jmpage2

Wanted to provide an update RE billing and additional charges.

I'm in the Denver Comcast market and was warned that when I got the 2 singlestream cable cards installed into my Tivo HD that I would get an additional $7 a month charge on my bill. Since I couldn't get the install otherwise I went ahead and had them do things the 'normal' way.

I've gotten my 1st bill since then. The only device I have other than the Tivo HD with two S-Cards is a regular Comcast HD reciever (non DVR).

The items showing up on the bill are;

Standard Cable
Preferred Package (includes digital converter and remote if applicable)
Tivo3 Cable Card Pkg
HDTV Converter (my one Comcast Box)
$6.95 Digital Additional Pkg (includes digital additional service, digital converter and remote)

Apprently the 'Digital Additional Pkg' is tied to the cablecards for the Tivo HD. I talked to five different Comcast Reps including a billing specialist with the department that can make line item changes to the bill. I was told by all of the reps that this charge MUST be on the bill as it is tied to the cable cards and removing it will break the cable card functionality.

I asked what the charge was for and why I was seeing 'additional digital converter' so many times in my line items. I was told that the $7 charge and $6.95 charge for my Tivo HD are for 'special programming' and that I had to pay these charges for HD access.

As I said, talked to numerous people and spent 2 hours on the phone trying to get this figured out to no avail. I even pointed the Comcast folks to their own webpage that shows that only $1.50 for a 2nd cable card was to be charged and was still told that the $6.95 charge must be on the bill for my HD stuff to work, that if they removed it they would have to take the cable cards out of the system, making them unuseable.

Any insight? If I wanted to write a letter to Comcast and the local franchise authority how would I go about obtaining that information? I'm interested in pursuing this since several of the reps admitted to me that this was 'wrong' but that there's no way in the Comcast system to get service without these charges.


----------



## btwyx

Some Comcast offices have been known to charge this sort of thing, then also put a credit on the bill to compensate. All you should end up paying is the $1.xx charge for the second card.


----------



## xxx

I've had this problem since june (worked perfectly before that), but only recently did I care to get it working on the s3. I get all the channels I subscribe to, including the hd channels, except for the premium channels. in my case, that's hbo, starz, and encore.

when I try tuning to hbo, I get the cablecard screen, saying I need to call comcast. the message also says it considers the host to have only 1-way rf communication. the comcast (bay area) guy came out yesterday to replace my cable cards because that's what they thought were the problem. he basically swapped out the cards, called dispatch, and read her the host and data numbers. got the 161-4 message, and I got all the channels again minus premiums. so basically I was back to where I was before he showed up.

then they mentioned that it's because of the hdmi cable, that it causes problems. huh?!? just to prove that wasn't the problem, I let them unplug the hdmi cable and directed him to a tv in the other room that had the component cables plugged in. no difference.

they're going to report this back to their supervisor, and get back to me on how to fix this. maybe someone here has gone through this, and knows how it was fixed. I'm crossing my fingers. either way I'll report back with what I hear from comcast.


----------



## mixylplik3

Time to post about my ongoing Tivo/Comcast saga...

About a month ago I picked up my Tivo HD. I bought it to replace my 7 year old SVR-2000 series 1 box and the awful Comcast DVR. I hooked everything up (without cable cards) and basic cable came in great. A bit later that day, Comcast showed up and installed 2 Motorola cable cards ($2.75/mo each). When the tech left, I was fully enabled with HD and premium channels. Woohoo!

Everything worked great...for 5 days. Suddenly, nothing worked. No basic cable, no premiums, nothing. Every channel says "searching for signal on: Basic cable". 

I call Tivo. They say to call Comcast. I call Comcast who sends a tech out to replace the cable cards. Tech arrives and swaps out the cards. Doesn't fix the problem. I call Tivo and they tell me I need to activate the cards a special way and to have the tech come back and call when he is at my house.

Comcast shows up today, installs new cards, and I still have no TV.

I call Tivo again and they step me through the channel lineups and guided setup. Waste of time. Nothing changes. I get transferred to some other tech who asks me to find the "auth" information from one of the cable card diagnostic screens. I can't find this info anywhere. He claims there is a cable card problem because Motorola cards have this specific information. 

I have since discovered that when I remove the cable cards, basic cable works fine. As soon as I insert a card, I lose all cable. So I've gone from blaming Comcast to blaming Tivo to blaming Comcast again. Seems as though it really is a cable card issue. Perhaps there is a compatibility issue? Maybe there is a bad software update? I'm at the end of my rope and I don't want a refund, I want Tivo!

I'm going to continue to browse these forums and the rest of the web, but so far no luck. Anyone have a similar issue?


----------



## lickwid

jmpage2 said:


> Wanted to provide an update RE billing and additional charges.
> 
> I'm in the Denver Comcast market and was warned that when I got the 2 singlestream cable cards installed into my Tivo HD that I would get an additional $7 a month charge on my bill. Since I couldn't get the install otherwise I went ahead and had them do things the 'normal' way.
> 
> I've gotten my 1st bill since then. The only device I have other than the Tivo HD with two S-Cards is a regular Comcast HD reciever (non DVR).
> 
> The items showing up on the bill are;
> 
> Standard Cable
> Preferred Package (includes digital converter and remote if applicable)
> Tivo3 Cable Card Pkg
> HDTV Converter (my one Comcast Box)
> $6.95 Digital Additional Pkg (includes digital additional service, digital converter and remote)
> 
> Apprently the 'Digital Additional Pkg' is tied to the cablecards for the Tivo HD. I talked to five different Comcast Reps including a billing specialist with the department that can make line item changes to the bill. I was told by all of the reps that this charge MUST be on the bill as it is tied to the cable cards and removing it will break the cable card functionality.
> 
> I asked what the charge was for and why I was seeing 'additional digital converter' so many times in my line items. I was told that the $7 charge and $6.95 charge for my Tivo HD are for 'special programming' and that I had to pay these charges for HD access.
> 
> As I said, talked to numerous people and spent 2 hours on the phone trying to get this figured out to no avail. I even pointed the Comcast folks to their own webpage that shows that only $1.50 for a 2nd cable card was to be charged and was still told that the $6.95 charge must be on the bill for my HD stuff to work, that if they removed it they would have to take the cable cards out of the system, making them unuseable.
> 
> Any insight? If I wanted to write a letter to Comcast and the local franchise authority how would I go about obtaining that information? I'm interested in pursuing this since several of the reps admitted to me that this was 'wrong' but that there's no way in the Comcast system to get service without these charges.


My advice is to use the online chat support. They have been typically more responsive. I was able to get them to take off the following from my bill:

High Definition TV - $7.00
Digital Addl Outlet - $6.99

as well as some Franchise Fee/Taxes...

Originally, I had this charged for my CableTV (note: I already get extended basic cable through my HOA):

Digital Classic Package - $11.95
Dual C-card Dig Access - $1.79
High Definition TV - $7.00
Digital Addl Outlet - $6.99


----------



## Warlord46

jmpage2 said:


> Any insight? If I wanted to write a letter to Comcast and the local franchise authority how would I go about obtaining that information? I'm interested in pursuing this since several of the reps admitted to me that this was 'wrong' but that there's no way in the Comcast system to get service without these charges.


As I have reported in prior posts (see #1871)In Miami, Florida, I am paying $23.90 per month for the two cable cards in each of my two S3s, for a total of $47.80 for four cable cards with HD service. This is considerably more expensive than renting two Comcast HD DVRs. These charges for cable cards are over and above the charges for the digital service channels I pay for every month. Comcast often reminds me that I could reduce my bill by getting rid of my Tivos, and I suspect that is indeed their motive for what is, or should be, illegal charges. They want a monopoly on not only content delivery, but also a monopoly on the hardware (like AT&T used to have a monopoly on phones you could have in your house or business). I have appealed these charges on numerous occasions all the way from my local Comcast office, through the local governmental authority, all levels of telephone support, up to and including Comcast corporate headquarters customer service on their local Philadelphia telephone number. These charges are no mistake. Those of you whose local Comcast offices have relented are lucky, but I predict those reductions will be temporary.

It remains to be seen whether Comcast will be successful in driving out DVR competition, but in the meantime, its Miami Strategy of gouging their Tivo customers is spreading across the US. No doubt it is having an adverse effect on Tivo sales, as Comcast planned.


----------



## dswallow

jmpage2 said:


> The only device I have other than the Tivo HD with two S-Cards is a regular Comcast HD reciever (non DVR).
> 
> The items showing up on the bill are;
> 
> Standard Cable
> Preferred Package (includes digital converter and remote if applicable)
> Tivo3 Cable Card Pkg
> HDTV Converter (my one Comcast Box)
> $6.95 Digital Additional Pkg (includes digital additional service, digital converter and remote)


That seems correct.

You've got the Comcast receiver included in the package and are paying additional to get a Comcast HD receiver. That is your first outlet -- the outlet included in your programming package.

Then you have the additional outlet charge for the TiVo outlet, which includes the first CableCARD. The second CableCARD is charged at the special rate.


----------



## clemon79

jfh3 said:


> NEVER LET A TECH LEAVE BEFORE YOU SEE THE CHANNELS YOU ARE SUPPOSED TO HAVE.


Boy, howdy. In the defense of the installer that came out to my place (after failing to get no less than four cards set up by phone), the one clueful guy in my entire setup experience, he told me it would take about ten minutes, and said he had to move on, but gave me his personal cell number in case it didn't come up.. As it happens, I didn't need it.

(But I'm still petrified that this whole nightmare is going to reoccur when it's time to turn on NHL Centre Ice....)


----------



## kido

mixylplik3 said:


> Maybe there is a bad software update? I'm at the end of my rope and I don't want a refund, I want Tivo!


go thru the steps outlined on TiVo's Support website regarding CableCards at:

http://customersupport.tivo.com/LaunchContent.aspx?CID=f8f40dc6-5fb6-4ed8-ac41-d8cd0d5c0824

the good news is that this is almost certainly a configuration issue with your account at comcast, so once you gain access to the info you need to tell comcast, you should be all set.


----------



## orourkj

jfh3 said:


> Because many installers and CSRs know very little about CableCARDs.


 Update - turns out my problems were that one of the cable cards went bad. It took 4 tech visits, several calls and internet chats for them to figure this out. We like the Tivo, but that sucked. Good luck


----------



## jfh3

ScorpioATL said:


> Hmm was just told by customer care that all the M-cards they have now are designed just for their new boxes and that the M-cards cards that can be used in people's TV's and tivo units won't be available till the end of the year.
> 
> And of course the warehouse is out of single stream cards.
> 
> I wasn't aware there were more than one design spec for M-cards....


As usual, don't believe what a CSR tells you. There is a *little* truth to what the rep told you - MCards are being used in the new 3416 DVRs that Comcast is deploying in many locations and these are "preinstalled" and have specific instructions so CSRs can activate it easily. Since those cards are pre-deployed, the stock is apparently different that the stock that the regional warehouses are getting for "regular" installs, so it's possible they won't be getting individual cards until later in the year.

(This is exactly what happened in my area - the 3416s came in first, about a month ahead of "stand alone" MCards)


----------



## ScorpioATL

jfh3 said:


> As usual, don't believe what a CSR tells you. There is a *little* truth to what the rep told you - MCards are being used in the new 3416 DVRs that Comcast is deploying in many locations and these are "preinstalled" and have specific instructions so CSRs can activate it easily. Since those cards are pre-deployed, the stock is apparently different that the stock that the regional warehouses are getting for "regular" installs, so it's possible they won't be getting individual cards until later in the year.
> 
> (This is exactly what happened in my area - the 3416s came in first, about a month ahead of "stand alone" MCards)


So you're saying that the cards they have *would* work but my chances of convincing them to give me one are slim to none because they are all earmarked for the easy installation in the new comcast boxes?


----------



## sammydee

Just got my first bill after having two TivoHDs installed, each with a single M-card.

They got everything right. There are two new charges for:

Dual C-card Dig Access - $1.79

..and a $15 installation charge. That's it. Nothing else. 

SO ... I had a perfect install and a perfect bill. Something's just not right.  

(San Jose, CA)


----------



## 1283

I thought having M-card would eliminate that $1.79 charge. No?


----------



## jfh3

ScorpioATL said:


> So you're saying that the cards they have *would* work but my chances of convincing them to give me one are slim to none because they are all earmarked for the easy installation in the new comcast boxes?


Yes, the cards they have *will* work, but they are likely pre-installed in the DVRs and therefor "not available".

There's nothing special about the MCard installed in their DVR vs. the one that you would put in a Tivo box. The only difference is that Comcast has "pre-paired" the card with the host 3416, something that they obviously can't do with a customer-owned host/device.


----------



## jfh3

dswallow said:


> That seems correct.
> 
> You've got the Comcast receiver included in the package and are paying additional to get a Comcast HD receiver. That is your first outlet -- the outlet included in your programming package.
> 
> Then you have the additional outlet charge for the TiVo outlet, which includes the first CableCARD. The second CableCARD is charged at the special rate.


Yes, but in that case he shouldn't be charged for the receiver - as you state, it should be included in the programming package - so he is being overcharged.


----------



## 1283

jfh3 said:


> Yes, but in that case he shouldn't be charged for the receiver - as you state, it should be included in the programming package - so he is being overcharged.


SD receiver is included, but HD receiver costs $7 more.


----------



## bmel

Tivo HD. I had my card installed yesterday. Comcast guys first install and his dispatchers first install. They were of course clueless. He brought 2 M-cards. With much coaching from me the card was installed. I have the problem with not getting all of my channels. Not just the premium ones but several like ESPN and MTV don't come in. I followed the troubleshooting page on tivo.com (http://customersupport.tivo.com/Lau...41-d8cd0d5c0824) and learned the card is getting a good signal, is paired ok (V= 0x01), but is not properly authorized (Auth:MP). I've had the card re- hit a couple of times, restarted the tivo a couple of times.
What can I tell the folks at comcast lancaster, pa to do to get this card working? Another service is scheduled for Saturday, supposedly with 2 s-cards, but this seems like something that should be fixed over the phone.

Brian


----------



## Thunderclap

bmel said:


> Tivo HD. I had my card installed yesterday. Comcast guys first install and his dispatchers first install. They were of course clueless. ...is not properly authorized (Auth:MP). I've had the card re- hit a couple of times, restarted the tivo a couple of times.


Brian-- I had the same issues last weekend. What I can tell you is this: keep calling Comcast until you get someone that will actually do as you asked. The first couple of times I had support people who felt I shouldn't tell them how to do their job even though they had no idea what CableCards were. The time I finally got it working I talked to a wonderfully ignorant support person who just did as I asked. I verified ALL the numbers with her (S/N, Datacode, etc.), then had her re-hit and and re-authorize the card a couple of times. You should be able to watch the television and see the screen resizing, the Tivo info. guide popping up, etc.

Now it may not appear anything happened if you stay on the same channel but do some channel flipping and the stations should appear. This is how I got up and running.


----------



## silypuddy

Thunderclap said:


> ... I verified ALL the numbers with her (S/N, Datacode, etc.), then had her re-hit and and re-authorize the card a couple of times. ...


What numbers should one verify with Comast other than the Host ID and CC S/N?

What is this Datacode field? Are there other fields?

I'm getting ready for truck roll number four to happen this weekend with a "senior" cablecard technician, and I just want to be prepared.


----------



## mhargr03

silypuddy said:


> What numbers should one verify with Comast other than the Host ID and CC S/N?
> 
> What is this Datacode field? Are there other fields?
> 
> I'm getting ready for truck roll number four to happen this weekend with a "senior" cablecard technician, and I just want to be prepared.


All the guy needed on my phone call that finally fixed everything was the Host ID and the Data number. I had already given ONLY the serial numbers to the first CSR on the phone (that's all she asked for-and it left me with all channels except the premium ones).


----------



## Thunderclap

silypuddy said:


> What numbers should one verify with Comast other than the Host ID and CC S/N?
> 
> What is this Datacode field? Are there other fields?
> 
> I'm getting ready for truck roll number four to happen this weekend with a "senior" cablecard technician, and I just want to be prepared.


In Tivo Central goto Messages & Settings --> Settings --> Remote, CableCARD & Device --> CableCARD Decoder --> Configure CableCARD 1 (do this for #2 if you have two S-Cards) --> CableCARD Menu --> CableCARD Pairing

In here you'll have listings for CableCARD ID, Host ID and Data. I didn't need to give Comcast the CableCARD ID (they wanted the S/N) but keep it handy to be safe. When you call them make sure these numbers are identical, including dashes (this seems to cause problems for some people).

Once you've verified all numbers are accurate with Comcast have them re-hit and re-initialize your card at least twice.


----------



## rad1701

Quick question - does Digital Starter package with Comcast give you HD channels above 199 with TIVO HD and a cable card setup? Comcast rep is saying I will need Digital preferred service.


----------



## 1283

rad1701 said:


> Quick question - does Digital Starter package with Comcast give you HD channels above 199 with TIVO HD and a cable card setup? Comcast rep is saying I will need Digital preferred service.


Broadcast HD channels, yes. Non-broadcast HD channels, no. Digital Starter is just the digital version of the analog cable 2-75 or so.


----------



## bmel

Thunderclap said:


> When you call them make sure these numbers are identical, including dashes (this seems to cause problems for some people).
> 
> Once you've verified all numbers are accurate with Comcast have them re-hit and re-initialize your card at least twice.


Just tried again, and failed. Are you sure about the dashes? The comcast people were absolutely sure they could not input the dashes.


----------



## tmesser

c3 said:


> Broadcast HD channels, yes. Non-broadcast HD channels, no. Digital Starter is just the digital version of the analog cable 2-75 or so.


Right, but Digital Classic will get him the additional HD channels he wants. Digital Preferred isn't necessary.


----------



## Thunderclap

bmel said:


> Just tried again, and failed. Are you sure about the dashes? The comcast people were absolutely sure they could not input the dashes.


Not 100% but others here recommended I mentioned where the dashes were to Comcast.


----------



## mcalhoon

mcalhoon said:


> I bought the Tivo HD on 8/12 and Comcast scheduled a CableCard install on the morning of 8/13. On 8/13 I get a call saying they had no CableCards and they rescheduled for 8/15. On 8/15 the same lady called back and said they have no CableCards and would not give me any type of time frame of when they would have some....I happened to have a business card of a Residential Sales rep who had visited my neighborhood earlier in the year, so I decided to e-mail him. He is on the commercial side now, but he checked for me, and they do not expect any CableCards until late September or early October.


Well, I finally have a success story. The Anne Arundel County, MD office was out of CableCards. I complained a few more times over the past couple of weeks, and was told last week that the supervisor was aware of the issue. Well, yesterday I got an e-mail from the Sales Rep saying they were finally in. I'm out of town on business, but my wife is at home, so I had them come by this morning for the install.

I coached her through what she needed to know. When I talked to her the tech was there doing the install. She said he was using 1 M-card. He left right after the CableCard was installed, during the Tivo setup phase. I talked to my wife later and she said she could only get the basic HD channels and not much else. We called Comcast up and the phone tech attempted to correct a problem he saw, but it still did not work. He setup another appointment for tomorrow morning.

I had asked my wife to do a Tivo update and restart the Tivo to see if that would help. She did the update, but forgot to restart the Tivo. That was about 3 hours ago. I was reading an earlier post on how restarting may fix this issue, so I called her up to remind her. Well, when she turned the TV back on she discovered everything was working fine. All the channels, including the HD and HBO, etc. premium channels were there. She said the HD looked really nice.

So it looks like I am good now...in time to watch the Ravens on MNF. I appreciate this thread, because I had a good idea of what to expect...and I expected that the install probably wouldn't go smoothly the first time around.

Thanks,
Mike


----------



## aharris999

jfh3 said:


> As usual, don't believe what a CSR tells you. There is a *little* truth to what the rep told you - MCards are being used in the new 3416 DVRs that Comcast is deploying in many locations and these are "preinstalled" and have specific instructions so CSRs can activate it easily. Since those cards are pre-deployed, the stock is apparently different that the stock that the regional warehouses are getting for "regular" installs, so it's possible they won't be getting individual cards until later in the year.
> 
> (This is exactly what happened in my area - the 3416s came in first, about a month ahead of "stand alone" MCards)


Is there a difference in functionality between the M-Cards that come with the 3416's and the "stand-alone" M-Cards that can be used in Tivos?

Comcast thinks this is what's wrong with my cablecard/Tivo setup. The tech said that my area has been low on standalone cablecards, so less experienced techs have been pulling MCards out of the new boxes and using those in Tivos and other applications.

In other words, would an MCard that was pulled out of a 3416, work with Tivo?


----------



## clemon79

Thunderclap said:


> Once you've verified all numbers are accurate with Comcast have them re-hit and re-initialize your card at least twice.


Since I'm still thinking about replacing my two S-cards with a single M-card (poking the bear, yes, I know), and I suspect I'll be on the phone with these people, what's the sequence here when you say "at least twice"? Each? Hit-hit-validate-validate? Hit -validate-hit-validate? What? I just want to be sure I know EXACTLY what to walk them through, because I DO know that a truck roll is utterly unnecessary, but I also know that the vast majority of the phone clones have no idea what they're doing and need their hands held from start to finish...


----------



## Status

I got my TivoHD about two weeks ago and love it. I have an OTA antenna and it works beautifully with it. I opted to also add in two cable cards and upgrade myself to the Digital Classic package through Comcast (local HD...which I was already getting and a few extra HD channels, mostly DHD and TNTHD).

Sunday Comcast (not contractor) cable guy showed up and spent 4 hours trying to get a good enough signal to get everything up and running correctly. After rerouting my cable to the Tivo (which included clipping my internal existing cable run, me losing cable in 2 rooms and him running new cable externally to the Tivo), I got most channels in HD I was supposed to. I called up Comcast and had them come out on Wednesday because I was getting 4 heavily tiled and not getting two stations completely. Come to find out that there's some issue with the 40 year old cable run from the box to my house. Next step is to call out the heavy duty inspectors to check the underground line...

Some bits that I learned through this process. If your digital signal is degraded significantly, TivoHD will show a black screen with "look at our troubleshooting help..." instead of a heavily tiled picture. Two S-Cards will work with OTA.

-Status


----------



## Kyrian

Brian,

For what it's worth, this is what worked for me today (after buying an HDTiVo yesterday and being unsuccessful installing the cablecards myself yesterday):

After 3 calls (and 2+ hours on the phone) I was able to speak to a Tech Support Supervisor who was able to make my cards work properly. Although I had already provided the cards' serial numbers to the two previous techs, the supervisor asked me for the Host and Unit Address numbers, though I didn't need to specify the dashes in the numbers. (These numbers should be accessible through the "Conditional Access" option of the "CableCards" submenu.) Evidently my problem was that those numbers weren't associated with the same cable outlet in my house. Once the supervisor was able to reconcile that on her end, my cards both ended up working perfectly (whereas before I was only able to access unencrypted, non-premium channels with one card, and none with the other). 

Hope that helps...


----------



## jfh3

Thunderclap said:


> Not 100% but others here recommended I mentioned where the dashes were to Comcast.


Don't confuse them. 

Just the numbers, no dashes.


----------



## WeBoat

Just a followup on my 7 week TivoHD problems.....

I'm now talking with two senior engineers at the head end and the regional VP for my area.

Get this: They claim to never have setup a tivo HD or an S3. They actually went out and BOUGHT a Tivo HD to test with yesterday. They now claim they have found 3 serious issues with their CC setup at the head end. One with SA cards, one with Motorola cards and a pixelation issue. Now they are talking with SA, Motorola and Tivo. I got 4 calls yesterday asking to test on my end, one claiming motorola made a code change at the head end. Promised more calls today and the VP said he will be checking with them several times a day until this is resolved.

We'll see. Going on week 8 this weekend.

Oh... Also I've got moto cards and am not getting 7 HD channels. I get everything else. A senior comcast engineer for our entire area could not get the SA cards to get ANY encrypted channels at the head end location.


----------



## jrm01

WeBoat said:


> Oh... Also I've got moto cards and am not getting 7 HD channels. I get everything else. A senior comcast engineer for our entire area could not get the SA cards to get ANY encrypted channels at the head end location.


I was always under the belief that the card manufacturer had to be the same as the equipment manufacturer of the headend equipment. That is, moto cards for moto headend, SA cards for SA headend.

Are you saying that they are trying a mix and match?


----------



## WeBoat

According to what he told me on the phone yesterday. They didn't have moto cards at the head end, but they had worse troubles than mine with the SA cards.

My first truck roll installed SA cards. I think it was the third one when they found some Moto cards and installed them because the installer said "they work better".


----------



## jrm01

WeBoat said:


> Just a followup on my 7 week TivoHD problems.....
> 
> I'm now talking with two senior engineers at the head end and the regional VP for my area.


If you have the attention of all the folks theree, maybe you could get them to try an experiment.

Have them remove all equipment from your account except the two cablecards (no DVRs, STBs, etc.). Have them re-enter the proper authorization for the two Digital Outlets remaining (2 cablecards). Have them re-enter the pairing information (host/data, serial numbers). Have them send an authorization hit to both cards.


----------



## jrm01

WeBoat said:


> According to what he told me on the phone yesterday. They didn't have moto cards at the head end, but they had worse troubles than mine with the SA cards.
> 
> My first truck roll installed SA cards. I think it was the third one when they found some Moto cards and installed them because the installer said "they work better".


I'm not talking about "moto cards at the head end", I'm talking about the head end equipment that the cards talk to.


----------



## WeBoat

jrm01 said:


> If you have the attention of all the folks theree, maybe you could get them to try an experiment.
> 
> Have them remove all equipment from your account except the two cablecards (no DVRs, STBs, etc.). Have them re-enter the proper authorization for the two Digital Outlets remaining (2 cablecards). Have them re-enter the pairing information (host/data, serial numbers). Have them send an authorization hit to both cards.


I'll mention that when he calls this morning, but I assume that the new TivoHD they just bought is on an account by itself. I'll pass back the findings.


----------



## WeBoat

jrm01 said:


> I'm not talking about "moto cards at the head end", I'm talking about the head end equipment that the cards talk to.


I wasn't either. I have motorola cards in my HD. I've had SA cards in the same HD so I guess it doesn't matter what is at the head end. I'll ask this morning what the head equipment is.


----------



## Status

I forgot to mention that the Comcast guy who came out for my service install, it was his first, but he had a guy on his NexTel who knew a lot about TivoHD and S3 installs as a reference. 

One of the tricky bits that the knowledgeable knew about was that upgrading service didn't seem to work for some/most cable cards. What he knew worked was if service was downgraded. So, since I was upgrading from Basic to Classic the technician called Comcast and they upgraded me to the Platinum service and then removed functionality until I was at the Classic package. One other slight issue was that some of the channels wouldn't reset correctly until the work order was marked as done...then they surprisingly started working.

-Status


----------



## joyriderama

Does anyone have a real reason why some markets allow cablecard self-installs, and others absolutely refuse to allow it? 

I live in an area that doesn't allow it(Minneapolis), and that's very frustrating. I want a Tivo-HD, but I'm dreading having to deal with a tech that doesn't know what they're doing. Well, if they're anything like the previous techs I've had to deal with, that is.

Ugh.


----------



## stlmapman

4 service calls, hours and hours of time spent explaining and re-explaining my story and what a cablecard is ("No, it's not a box!"), and a trip to the Comcast local office later, I'm still where I started. No working cablecards. No idea if Comcast will ever figure this out. And another worthless tech visit scheduled for Sunday.

I hate Comcast and hate that I have to deal with them in order to have Tivo, which I obviously love. As far as my technical issue is concerned, I now have a Scientific Atlanta M-card that doesn't work. We've gone through 10 cards, it clearly is a problem on Comcast's end. Every card shows "Waiting for CP Auth" and is unpaired. I don't have a menu option for "Cable Card Pairing" that it sounds like I am supposed to have. I don't know what to do anymore. It shouldn't be this hard.


----------



## Neenahboy

Got the TiVo HD set up late last night with no problems and am now in the middle of the Comcast install range.

*crosses fingers*


----------



## rad1701

What brand M-cable cards are most Comcast places using? Wasn't there a problem with the Scientific Atlanta cards and TIVO working well together?

Has anyone found that Digital Classic isn't available? For some reason when I look at package choices on Comcast's site I see Digital Starter ($53/mo) and Digital Preferred ($67/mo). No classic? What price does that run normally?

Oh and do all the ON DEMAND features work with cable cards installed in HD TIVO still (assuming you have it working well)?


----------



## stlmapman

rad1701 said:


> What brand M-cable cards are most Comcast places using? Wasn't there a problem with the Scientific Atlanta cards and TIVO working well together?


Mine have all been Scientific Atlanta, however we aren't even getting to the point of seeing the pixelation problems that TiVo has supposedly addressed.


----------



## borabora

Thanks to the insights provided by this forum my installation went fairly well. The Comcast installer left after 1 hour with cards installed and service not working and said that it will start working soon. I was happy to have him leave as long as he left the cards. 

Of course (as expected) things did not fix themselves automatically. I removed an S-card from slot 1 and a M-card from slot 2 (!) and placed the latter in slot 1. Called Comcast and asked for an activation (assuming that the numbers had been called in already) and indeed after 1/2 hour everything worked and seems stable. Now I have a spare S-card...

While Comcast clearly does not train their installers properly, I also have to say that Tivo's decision to make slot 1 the right slot and slot 2 the left slot is very confusing (at least in the US).

I am looking forward to multi-room and PC support but probably my first priority would be to have the UI sped up significantly.


----------



## Thunderclap

clemon79 said:


> Since I'm still thinking about replacing my two S-cards with a single M-card (poking the bear, yes, I know), and I suspect I'll be on the phone with these people, what's the sequence here when you say "at least twice"?


I just had them hit, validate, hit, validate.


----------



## Neenahboy

Neenahboy said:


> Got the TiVo HD set up late last night with no problems and am now in the middle of the Comcast install range.
> 
> *crosses fingers*


No go for today. 

The guy said there were none in the warehouse, and that he tried calling me (he did not). He said they might be in tomorrow but there's no way to really know.

I left a message at their corporate HQ, so we'll see what they say.


----------



## rad1701

Just called Comcast. Setup a Cable Card install (told them I wanted an M-card) for this coming Monday. I also had them note on the work order that I wanted someone experienced with Tivo HD installs to come to do it. I had to switch from Digital Starter to Digital Preferred but they are running a one year special for only 7.95 per month for that. Install is going to cost me $9.95. No charge for the card since it's the only equipment I will have from them. I will report back Monday after the visit. Wish me luck!


----------



## oldnacl

My CC install is scheduled for tomorrow. I forced the "c" download yesterday, so hopefully I'll be good to go. Also hoping for good luck wishes.


----------



## rad1701

What is this "C" download? I have yet to hook my HD TIVO box up at all.


----------



## tmesser

rad1701 said:


> What is this "C" download? I have yet to hook my HD TIVO box up at all.


The C download is the latest software revision (8.1.7c2) to fix a macroblocking issue that some TiVo HD users are seeing with Scientific Atlanta CableCARDs. You should get it automatically when you set up your box.


----------



## rad1701

Can a cable card HD TIVO still network to older TIVO's in my house and transfer shows between TIVO's?


----------



## tmesser

rad1701 said:


> Has anyone found that Digital Classic isn't available? For some reason when I look at package choices on Comcast's site I see Digital Starter ($53/mo) and Digital Preferred ($67/mo). No classic? What price does that run normally?


I had the Digital Classic package on my account until very recently (I just moved to Digital Preferred with 1 premium so I could add HBO -- I loves me some Entourage and Bill Maher ). According to the Comcast site, Digital Classic is available in my area for $3 less than Digital Preferred. The only real difference between Classic and Preferred is about 30 digital channels (Fox Reality, Soap Net, Bloomberg TV, CNBC World, The Biography Channel, etc.) -- channels that I personally will never watch.

My Comcast channel lineup states that Digital Classic is all you need to get the digital non-broadcast HD channels, and I had them. Perhaps they're phasing out Classic in some markets in an effort to consolidate their product line (and effectively charge more to get HD). I always thought the line between Classic and Preferred was pretty small, anyway.


----------



## jrm01

rad1701 said:


> Can a cable card HD TIVO still network to older TIVO's in my house and transfer shows between TIVO's?


Not yet. But Tivo reported today that it will be available in November (for non copy protected content, basically excludes HD Premium channels).


----------



## 1283

rad1701 said:


> Has anyone found that Digital Classic isn't available? For some reason when I look at package choices on Comcast's site I see Digital Starter ($53/mo) and Digital Preferred ($67/mo). No classic? What price does that run normally?


The website does not have all of the available options. You need to look at the price sheet that's usually included in the January statement. Classic should be around $12/month.


----------



## Neenahboy

Neenahboy said:


> No go for today.
> 
> The guy said there were none in the warehouse, and that he tried calling me (he did not). He said they might be in tomorrow but there's no way to really know.
> 
> I left a message at their corporate HQ, so we'll see what they say.


So about 10 minutes after the guy leaves, I get an automated call saying to expect someone from 11:45 to 12:30, which I thought was just a mistake from the earlier appointment that hadn't been corrected yet.

20 minutes later, I get a call from the Comcast guy and he's downstairs. He said he went back to base and his supervisor found two cards laying around. We insert the first (an M-card...yay!) only to not receive the encrypted channels after several hits and INTs. The second card (an S-card, which I gladly would've taken until the mess could get sorted) gave a 161-1 error which indicates either a bad CC or a bad CC reader (it was a bad CC, because the TiVo did recognize that a card was inserted, and it got all the hardware and firmware info fine).

So now I'm waiting for customer service to call me to reschedule.

*sigh* I just KNEW this was going to be a saga.


----------



## MichaelK

jrm01 said:


> Not yet. But Tivo reported today that it will be available in November (for non copy protected content, basically excludes HD Premium channels).


on many cable systems ALL digital content (HD or even SD) is copy protected. (with the exception of the legally mandated local channels which must be kept clear)


----------



## mike_sjc

ScorpioATL said:


> Hmm was just told by customer care that all the M-cards they have now are designed just for their new boxes and that the M-cards cards that can be used in people's TV's and tivo units won't be available till the end of the year.
> 
> And of course the warehouse is out of single stream cards.


That's a lie. I have a Tivo HD box with a M-card in it.  Apparently my Tivo isn't aware the card isn't designed for it because it's working just fine


----------



## Langree

mike_sjc said:


> That's a lie. I have a Tivo HD box with a M-card in it. Apparently my Tivo isn't aware the card isn't designed for it because it's working just fine


But see, they said "Now" so it doesn't count those of us who recieved M cards before "now".

They probably want you to use S cards because they think they are still buggy with Tivo's. Unaware that the fix is out.


----------



## rad1701

So if you wanted to pick which cards to go with for a new Tivo HD setup which would it be? One M (multistream card) or two S - cards. The Comcast guy is coming Monday for me.


----------



## jfh3

rad1701 said:


> So if you wanted to pick which cards to go with for a new Tivo HD setup which would it be? One M (multistream card) or two S - cards. The Comcast guy is coming Monday for me.


Hands down, one MCard.

Newer, less chance of needing a firmware upgrade, only one card for the cable company to activate.


----------



## bizzy

i'd prefer not to pay for a second card every month, but i am wierd like that


----------



## rad1701

Good points. I pretty much knew that, but I was just checking if the one M-card seems to cause any other issues or anything.


----------



## jrm01

MichaelK said:


> on many cable systems ALL digital content (HD or even SD) is copy protected. (with the exception of the legally mandated local channels which must be kept clear)


I'm no expert on this, and probably should keep my mouth shut (it is shut as I type this) but I would think that this would be true for some systems, but not many (in terms of total subscribers).


----------



## WeBoat

I just wanted to update my 7 week TivoHD CC issue. 

They got it fixed. 

I've been talking to a senior engineer at the head end for the last few days. He calls about 3 or 4 times a day and wants me to "check" the missing channels. Last night (a Friday night!) he called at 9:30 and they all were coming in. No reboot, no reconfigures at my end. 

I am in an area that was Time Warner until about a year ago. He said the issue had to do with the interface between comcast and the old TWC system. He said they have tons of issues like this because the have to support the old TWC and the new Comcast boxes. 

Just FYI if you are in SWFL....


----------



## wam4

I'm in Atlanta, too and set up my appointment for the CCs in late August. The first Saturday they had was today (Sept 8th) and THIS MORNING - the day of the appointment - they call me to say that they "have no CC's in the warehouse and they're on back order." I told the guy they have the worst customer service...I mean, they can't check earlier this week to see if they have the equipment they need for thier upcoming appointments?? I skipped going to see GA Tech play today - from a box, too - and now they aren't coming. Incredible.


----------



## bmel

The comcast tech who was supposed to come out this am (Lancaster, PA) for a 2nd attempt at install cancelled. He claimed I cancelled. More than likely he did not want to hassle with the cc. My irate call resulted in a $20 compensation for my 4 hours this am. I begged for a conversation with a supervisor, got one in West virginia who knew nothing about cable cards but promised to send an email to a more senior supervisor, but no promise to get back to me. They seem to think the cc should behave exactly like their cable boxes. Apparently not. Rescheduled truck roll for Wed. (sorry to bore you but this is a great place to vent, very therapeutic)

In running thru the diagnostics for the M-card in my Tivo HD, using the info from tivo.com/support , I find that the card is communicating, paired but not authorized. I'm still missing all encrypted channels. Would it be worth time on the phone with tivo support? Is there some magic they can get me to communicate to comcast on the steps for authorization?


----------



## Uncle_Steve

My experiences so far with Comcast and Cable Cards:

- day 1: technician brings an M-card and two S-cards (2 hours late), installs M-card it and it doesn't work. Says it will work after guided setup completes and leaves. It's late and I'm tired. The card never works.

- day 2: Different tech comes out. Discovers that the office had two digits of the card number transposed. Leaves after system is receiving all except premium channels. Says NOC needs to reconfigure card. NOC reports seeing an error they've never seen before. Twilight Zone music plays.

- day 3: Two techs this time. Bring some single-stream cards. Replace the cable end on the cable from the street. Disconnect my OTA for some reason. (Fortunately I notice this!) Leave after an hour or so and one attempt to re-hit the existing M-card. Admit they're never seen an M-card before.

- day 4: Yet another tech. Brings two s-cards. First one returns an error at the NOC. Puts the m-card back in and leaves things no worse than before (everything except premium channels working) Makes appointment for Monday to return with another m-card. Is skeptical that there's anything wrong with this end of things, but is equally ineffective as I have been in getting office personnel to try things.

Oh yeah -- these are all Scientific Atlanta cards. This is Howard County Maryland.


----------



## Neenahboy

Neenahboy said:


> So about 10 minutes after the guy leaves, I get an automated call saying to expect someone from 11:45 to 12:30, which I thought was just a mistake from the earlier appointment that hadn't been corrected yet.
> 
> 20 minutes later, I get a call from the Comcast guy and he's downstairs. He said he went back to base and his supervisor found two cards laying around. We insert the first (an M-card...yay!) only to not receive the encrypted channels after several hits and INTs. The second card (an S-card, which I gladly would've taken until the mess could get sorted) gave a 161-1 error which indicates either a bad CC or a bad CC reader (it was a bad CC, because the TiVo did recognize that a card was inserted, and it got all the hardware and firmware info fine).
> 
> So now I'm waiting for customer service to call me to reschedule.
> 
> *sigh* I just KNEW this was going to be a saga.


The saga continues. Customer service never called me back yesterday, and when I called they claimed there were no available appointments.

I went down to a local office today for an unrelated issue (modem swap) and inquired about another truck roll. They just so happened to have an M-card in the office and asked if I would like that. I would. Apparently there's no option for self-install in my area and they weren't supposed to do that, even though a manager approved it. Here's where it gets fun.

I call to provision the CableCARD and they tell me they can't do it. I tell them there must be a way because I have "friends" throughout the country who have been able to do it themselves, and that I'd like it activated now. They take the serial number without asking for the host ID or data number. When this doesn't work, as I told them it wouldn't, they try to arrange for another truck roll. I indicate that I don't want to do that and ask to be elevated to a supervisor. None are available. Seriously, WTF?

Tried calling again and got basically the same story. I refuse to pay to get another tech out here, only to have him call his magic dispatch number and get it activated immediately, especially when I'm more than capable of doing this and I already have the damn card.

Bastages.


----------



## jmpage2

bmel said:


> The comcast tech who was supposed to come out this am (Lancaster, PA) for a 2nd attempt at install cancelled. He claimed I cancelled. More than likely he did not want to hassle with the cc. My irate call resulted in a $20 compensation for my 4 hours this am. I begged for a conversation with a supervisor, got one in West virginia who knew nothing about cable cards but promised to send an email to a more senior supervisor, but no promise to get back to me. The seem to think the cc should behave exactly like their cable boxes. Apparently not. Rescheduled truck roll for Wed. (sorry to bore you but this is a great place to vent, very therapeutic)
> 
> In running thru the diagnostics for the M-card in my Tivo HD, using the info from tivo.com/support , I find that the card is communicating, paired but not authorized. I'm still missing all encrypted channels. Would it be worth time on the phone with tivo support? Is there some magic they can get me to communicate to comcast on the steps for authorization?
> 
> Brian


Tivo has a special phone number specifically for handling cable card issues. I believe that other people who have called them have actually had them tell Comcast what needs to be done on their end based on the diagnostic information.


----------



## jeshaffer

Comcast cable card issue. Installed today and am missing several channels on both tuners. 

appears to be 23, 24, 25. I get the "searching for XXX on basic cable message. 

I called and was told they were paired properly and have a truck roll scheduled for Monday. 

Anyone have input for what they can do remotely to fix this so i dont have to take a half day off?

EDIT: Actually missing about 20 channels. a lot below 99 and a number of others. CC2 appears to have some pairing issues.


----------



## bluemcduff

wam4 said:


> I'm in Atlanta, too and set up my appointment for the CCs in late August. The first Saturday they had was today (Sept 8th) and THIS MORNING - the day of the appointment - they call me to say that they "have no CC's in the warehouse and they're on back order." I told the guy they have the worst customer service...I mean, they can't check earlier this week to see if they have the equipment they need for thier upcoming appointments?? I skipped going to see GA Tech play today - from a box, too - and now they aren't coming. Incredible.


I wanted to chime in on this too since I've had to deal with the absolute ignorance that pervades Comcast Atlanta.

I just had a contractor (He's the second one I've had) leave on me because he had a bad cablecard and wouldn't even try the second one. Nice guy, but totally clueless.

And to make matters worse, he won't take the first cable card that malfunctioned in the first place.

The first time they sent people out on Thursday, I wanted to tear my hair out by my roots because not only did they not know what they were doing--they only brought out one card when I explicitly asked for two cards.

I later find out that their supervisor wouldn't let them bring out two cards and would only give them the one.

I loved the fact that one of their dolts said "This isn't hooked up to an HDTV, it won't work." and "My DVR box from Comcast is so much simpler."

So we try the one card and it eventually pairs--I leave for work and when I come back I have a cablecard that can't decrypt anything above basic and is showing zeros on the host screen.

Finally, you'll love the fact they don't even have Series3s to test with let alone train people on.

Sorry to vent like this for my first post, but despite these problems I love my Tivo and I'm sticking with it until Comcast gets its act together.


----------



## KeithRos

KeithRos said:


> Finally, the Tivo guy offers to replace the box. So I say why not - we seemed to have tried everything else. So a new box will be here in 3-5 days.
> 
> The Comcast Tech spent 2-1/2 hours at my house missing his other two morning appointments. He was very apologetic about the problems. At this point I feel that Comcast has done everything they can.
> 
> Stay tuned for more fun...


Missing Channels update
My replacement TIVO showed up Friday. I immediately installed and went through the setup. Also forced a update. The Tivo box they sent had the 8.7.1a software. Called the comcast cable card line and left a message. They called by about 2 hours later and it only took a couple minutes to initialize the card. Since I had to let the tivo re-do guided setup, I let the comcast tech go. After the set up was done I re-booted and.....no change. Still missing the same channels. So I guess it is safe to say it's not the Tivo. The tech told me to call on Monday with results either way. I'll spend more time with them and see if we can boost the signal.

BTW, early this afternoon the cable signal here got really crappy. The Tivo lost all HD and HBO. The picture looked like crap on all but Comcast box. I tried using On-demand and got errors. I wonder how often this happens. I never noticed before.


----------



## oldnacl

Success in S FL.
My Comcast installer arrived a half hour later than the scheduled window after a call to tell me he'd be late. I appreciated that call.
He'd been at another TiVo install earlier and said it took 2 hours to get the people in the office to correctly authorize the cards - went through 6 S cards before finding two that worked. He had six more with him - says no M cards (in this market) before 2008. 
First card looked good, second card too, but he had trouble getting the right person in the office for authorization. Then the second card wasn't in the office database. Pulled it and inserted another. Took another hour to get to the right person in the office (it WAS lunch time) and the authorization was successful. Checked and saw HBO HD and Discovery HD. Pronounced it a success, packed up and left with my SA Cable box. I went through TiVo setup and all is good. No pixelation so far- a couple audio dropouts but that could be the program I recorded.
Anyone in the West Palm Beach to Boca area might do well to request this installer. His first name is Guy. This is the second time he's been at my house and he's very professional and knowledgable.
Now if the billing comes out anywhere near correct....


----------



## bmel

KeithRos said:


> Missing Channels update
> *Called the comcast cable card line and left a message.* They called by about 2 hours later and it only took a couple minutes to initialize the card. Since I had to let the tivo re-do guided setup, I let the comcast tech go. After the set up was done I re-booted and.....no change. Still missing the same channels. So I guess it is safe to say it's not the Tivo. The tech told me to call on Monday with results either way. I'll spend more time with them and see if we can boost the signal. QUOTE]
> 
> What's the cable card line? A special number with more knowledgable reps? Is it national?


----------



## WeBoat

KeithRos said:


> Missing Channels update
> My replacement TIVO showed up Friday. I immediately installed and went through the setup. Also forced a update. The Tivo box they sent had the 8.7.1a software. Called the comcast cable card line and left a message. They called by about 2 hours later and it only took a couple minutes to initialize the card. Since I had to let the tivo re-do guided setup, I let the comcast tech go. After the set up was done I re-booted and.....no change. Still missing the same channels. So I guess it is safe to say it's not the Tivo. The tech told me to call on Monday with results either way. I'll spend more time with them and see if we can boost the signal.
> 
> BTW, early this afternoon the cable signal here got really crappy. The Tivo lost all HD and HBO. The picture looked like crap on all but Comcast box. I tried using On-demand and got errors. I wonder how often this happens. I never noticed before.


If you tried on-demand on the comcast box and it looked bad, you might have signal strength issues. Did the installer check that? If the strength is low, CC's have lots of issues.


----------



## jeshaffer

WeBoat said:


> If you tried on-demand on the comcast box and it looked bad, you might have signal strength issues. Did the installer check that? If the strength is low, CC's have lots of issues.


That was something no one had checked (including me) on my installation. I was at a signal strength of about 55 on my box. I disconnected my cable modem and my 3 DIG boxes and it was at 92. Waiting for a truck roll Monday morning.

Anyone know of a good signal amplifier?


----------



## rad1701

I just got my HD TIVO installed and ready for cable card install by Comcast tomorrow. How do I force an update again to get the latest TIVO software? Is this still possible to do if I haven't "activated" this new box on my account yet?


----------



## ThreeSoFar

rad1701 said:


> I just got my HD TIVO installed and ready for cable card install by Comcast tomorrow. How do I force an update again to get the latest TIVO software? Is this still possible to do if I haven't "activated" this new box on my account yet?


Within the first 7 days, it's fully operational regardless of its sub status.

You can do this by forcing a connection to TiVo.

Come back to that same screen until it no longer says "processing" or some such.

If you ever see "pending restart" there, and also check system information, then force a restart of the box.

Repeat several connections to TiVo, in particular after the forced reset if you get the "pending restart" showing.


----------



## rad1701

Think I got the update now. 8.1.7c2.... version. Menu's don't seem any slower than my old TIVO. All ready for Comcast and my cable card tomorrow!


----------



## bluemcduff

bluemcduff said:


> I wanted to chime in on this too since I've had to deal with the absolute ignorance that pervades Comcast Atlanta.
> 
> I just had a contractor (He's the second one I've had) leave on me because he had a bad cablecard and wouldn't even try the second one. Nice guy, but totally clueless.
> 
> And to make matters worse, he won't take the first cable card that malfunctioned in the first place.
> 
> The first time they sent people out on Thursday, I wanted to tear my hair out by my roots because not only did they not know what they were doing--they only brought out one card when I explicitly asked for two cards.
> 
> I later find out that their supervisor wouldn't let them bring out two cards and would only give them the one.
> 
> I loved the fact that one of their dolts said "This isn't hooked up to an HDTV, it won't work." and "My DVR box from Comcast is so much simpler."
> 
> So we try the one card and it eventually pairs--I leave for work and when I come back I have a cablecard that can't decrypt anything above basic and is showing zeros on the host screen.
> 
> Finally, you'll love the fact they don't even have Series3s to test with let alone train people on.
> 
> Sorry to vent like this for my first post, but despite these problems I love my Tivo and I'm sticking with it until Comcast gets its act together.


I got a wonderful CSR last night who not only appreciated the frustrations I've had with installers who have cut and run at the first sign of trouble she credited the bill for $169!

Now that's service!

I now have an appointment tomorrow from 11-2 with a third technician who (hopefully) has expertise with installing cablecards.

I'm just hoping now that the rest of the Atlanta staff become as helpful and understand that cablecards don't just go into TV's


----------



## Uncle_Steve

jmpage2 said:


> Tivo has a special phone number specifically for handling cable card issues. I believe that other people who have called them have actually had them tell Comcast what needs to be done on their end based on the diagnostic information.


What is this phone number?


----------



## bluemcduff

Uncle_Steve said:


> What is this phone number?


I've had to call twice--it's 1-866-986-8486


----------



## MichaelK

jrm01 said:


> I'm no expert on this, and probably should keep my mouth shut (it is shut as I type this) but I would think that this would be true for some systems, but not many (in terms of total subscribers).


it's pretty much impossible to tell at the moment- not many customers are really paying attention since very few people have anything that curently can transfer content. But when MRV gets turned on and some people have trouble transferring we'll find out exact numbers.

For the time being I know that there's "enough" posts here and at avsforums to to show me (in my head at leat- LOL) that it's not just limited to my head end. There's clearly many (as in more than a few or several) head ends affected- but as you point out since there's probably hundreds and hundreds if not thousands of head ends in the US it's tough to say how many people are really effected.

for example this post:
http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=5484394&&#post5484394
says timer warner in NYC has it all locked down like that- and that's certainly a big pile of people....


----------



## clemon79

Thunderclap said:


> I just had them hit, validate, hit, validate.


Excellent, that's really good information to be armed with. I think I'm gonna try to get 'em swapped out on Wednesday....wish me luck!


----------



## rad1701

Still waiting on Comcast cable guy to show up and install my cable card. Appointment time was between 2pm - 5pm today. It's 4:31 pm now. Anyone taking bets out there?


----------



## robtech

rad1701 said:


> Still waiting on Comcast cable guy to show up and install my cable card. Appointment time was between 2pm - 5pm today. It's 4:31 pm now. Anyone taking bets out there?


If you are lucky he will bring a Motorola M-card. Been running a single in my Tivo HD for weeks with no issues.


----------



## rad1701

Well they came about 15 minutes late. Installed one card. Have to see what type it is. Most seems ok but I'm getting a little audio buzz or clicking noise when I first change channels, but it goes away after a couple of seconds. Signal says it's at about 82 strength. Still doing some tests and going to reset the TIVO.


----------



## rad1701

Crud....now I'm getting nothing on my HD TIVO! It seems I have a Motorola card, went through guided setup twice now. Called Comcast to resend a signal....restarting now. Dang - why is this such a pain?

P.S. I called Comcast and they said the work order has to be closed out before all my channels will work properly. What a load of ......! They said that can take several hours. I can't even see the basic channels now on my HD Tivo with the cable card inside. Still getting the audio clicking sound for a few seconds after I switch channels on certain ones.


----------



## bluemcduff

Finally, I got a wonderful tech who I've gotten before--he brought two good cards.

We got a 161-4 error and Tivo CC Support had us switch the cards.

Fifteen minutes later, the headend hit the cards and they worked.

I am now running my Series3 at full functionality and loving it!

Now if I could only get Apps.tv and Galleon to work...


----------



## rad1701

Well, I have a good chunk of the channels now working, but quite a few still are not with the new M Card. Now it's like 4 hours since they came. I'll give it overnight - I guess.


----------



## thedarksavant

rad1701 said:


> P.S. I called Comcast and they said the work order has to be closed out before all my channels will work properly. What a load of ......! They said that can take several hours. I can't even see the basic channels now on my HD Tivo with the cable card inside. Still getting the audio clicking sound for a few seconds after I switch channels on certain ones.


That is a load. I got really lucky and the Comcast guy had my HD TiVo up and running in about 35 minutes. When he first arrived and I told him what I needed, he was very skeptical. He said the CableCards are a real pain. He called in and the operator on the other end walked him through it. The most trouble he had was working the menus and the TiVo remote.

All my channels were working before he left, and that is the experience I've become used to with Comcast.


----------



## rad1701

Yep - I agree. I'm calling them again tonight and setting up a new service visit. My fault partly. I didn't check ALL the channels. That's what happens when they come while I'm cooking dinner too. It's too bad too. The guy said he had extra cable cards in the van.


----------



## jfh3

bluemcduff said:


> We got a 161-4 error and Tivo CC Support had us switch the cards.


Sorry to hear that the support person you had didn't realize that 161-4 is a "good" error.


----------



## myyours

Just thought that I'd chime in with my experience.

Last Friday was my first install appointment. The installer brought an M-Card and although I had heard that M-Cards were more of a punk than the S-Cards, I was optimistic that things would work out. That said, this was the installer's first cablecard install, and in retrospect, he only gave his guy on the phone the Host ID and Cable Card #. Not the Data ID. Of course, only about 12 stations came in (the networks and their HD channels), but the installer insisted that it would probably take a few minutes to kick in, so he left.

I spent the next two days on the phone with various support reps and none of them could get the M Card to work.

To make a long story short...I saw 5 installers, talked to over 15 different reps (I got to the point where I'd call and say "cable card," and if they said "Huh?," I'd say "Thank You", hang up and call back in hopes that the next person knew anything about Cablecards) and I saw 2 M-Cards (which seemed impossible) and 3 S-Cards. There was a time where I had one S-Card fully functioning with premium and digital stations, but when the installer showed up with my second card, he wound up screwing up everything and I went back to have the basic stations again.

Finally, yesterday, my savior D'Andre showed up. This was his first cablecard install, but he had done some research and had found Celeste, the ultimate local support rep, who seemed to be the text book on all things cable related. When he talked to her over his Nextel, you could hear 2 or 3 other installers asking her questions too.

She asked him for the Data, Host ID and Cable Card #s. And for the first time, she also asked for the serial numbers on the actual cards themselves. I'm sure this played no part in properly validating the cards, but I'd imagine that it helped her better organize the cards in their system. We went through the 161-4 errors and all of that and finally, everything worked perfectly.

So, keep trying! There's bound to be one person in your area who knows what they're doing or at least who's patient and thorough enough to exhaust all the possibilities.


----------



## Evilmonkee

Whoever is in charge of keeping Comcast employees/technicians trained and informed of the systems and hardware they use, needs to be fired.

I bought a Vizio 42" LCD from Costco and a new TiVoHD this last Friday. I had made an appointment to have Comcast come out and install the cable cards on Saturday. I setup my TiVo and updated it to the latest software(c2) Friday night so it would be ready to go.

My appointment was to be between 1-3pm. The tech(Patrick) showed up at 4:30p. When I had setup my appointment over the phone I was told that they would be installing a Multi-Stream Cable Card. When the guy showed up he had three Single-Stream Cable Cards. I asked him about the M-Card and he had never heard of them and swore that Comcast didn't use them and nobody else knew anything about it. *Sigh*

Over the course of the next two hours the tech tried and failed to get any of the three cards working. I could tell the neither he nor the tech on the other end of his phone really knew what they were doing. There was so much confusion over the Host and Data numbers and where they were supposed to be entered. The tech eventually gave up and was forced to leave by his supervisor. He told me to call him the next day(Sunday) and he would have another tech who would be working come out with more cards to try.

Day two(Sunday). Different tech(Andy) shows up and he seems a bit more knowledgeable. After some back and forth with the tech on the phone he determines that the numbers were input into the system incorrectly the previous day. They also had some account information screwed up. He successfully gets the first cable card in slot one setup but some HD channels and none of the premium channels work. Second cable card does not work at all. One thing the tech determined was that the signal strength to the box was very low. He poked around the box outside and at the curb but couldn't find the weak link. He said that it was probably bad/old cabling in the walls that they couldn't fix. He theorized that the weak signal was preventing the cable card from receiving the hits. He did not have any other cable cards with him to test out so he says he'll come by first thing Monday.

Day 3(Monday). Andy shows up at 10am as promised. First thing he does is check inside the wall outlets for splitters. In one of the rooms he finds the lines being split twice(there is cable going to 3 rooms in the house). He determines that they are old and underrated so he puts in a new 3-way splitter and tests the signal strength. Way better and within normal levels now. Checking CC1, all channels are now coming in clearly. CC2 is still having problems getting a signal. He brought some more cards to try and finally gets one to work...almost. It gets all channels except for premium subscription(HBO/Encore). Back and forth on the phone several times trying to get the card validated but it is a no go. He doesn't have any more cards to try so he says he can come back on Wednesday(I'm working today) with some more cards.

It's almost all working. Just no premium channels on the second tuner. This has really been a frustrating process, much more than it should ever be. I'm just astounded at the utter incompetence of some of these Comcast guys. Andy has actually been pretty good. He came out on a Sunday and spent a long time working on the problem. He also solved the signal strength problem. I told him it is hard to believe that there could be a problem with so many cable cards. I thought that maybe something could be wrong with the TiVo itself but he actually said that he didn't think so because if it was then it would hold the pairing information. He also said that a lot of times the cards that may be bad could make it back to the warehouse without being marked bad due to inexperienced techs, and then make it out to other installs. 

I really hope that a new card will be able to be validated and I can get my premium channels on the second tuner. I also need to see if anything can be done about some intermittent audio drop-outs I seem to be getting on some of the HD channels. Not sure if that is a Comcast or TiVo problem.


----------



## bmel

I find it odd that we have all these posts about the same problem yet no one can point to a single thing that we can suggest to Comcast to get these things to work right.


----------



## 1283

bmel said:


> I find it odd that we have all these posts about the same problem yet no one can point to a single thing that we can suggest to Comcast to get these these to work right.


Two things:
1. Test the cards before they are given to the installers.
2. Train the people activating the cards at the headends.


----------



## Jason C

hello friends. apparently you know my plight. i moved last year making my hd dvr from tivo useless (directv & big trees down the street... no beuno!). so i ordered the dvrs from comcast. dumped the phone company. dumped directv. time to dedicate all my time to my new gf COMCAST. the paris hilton of entertainment.

after the audio drop outs and utter frustration from the dvr built into that scentific whatever box that i could only equate to the YUGO of DVR's i rushed out and got the $250 series 3 TIVO HD from best buy. got it home. got it outta the box. cable card? whats that? called comcast monday afternoon. said they gotta bring it out. ok cool.

tuesday the sub contractor comes. he can't get the two MS cards to work. he says he's done two cc stops before and they never worked.

i'm not gonna bore you with the blow by blow of four days, six techs, six cards, 12 customer service calls, supervisors, dispatchers. they blamed the cards, the equipment, the dog. got a tech named bill santucci who works for comcast out of aberdeen, maryland (harford county). he kept calling bosses at the office, higher and higher. viola! the orginal ms card worked. it was *FORMATTING THE SOFTWARE AT COMCAST TO AUTHORIZE THE CABLE CARDS CORRECTLY*. That's the fix kids. CAll the CC hotline at TIVO and tell them that comcast is lost. They insist that they've (comcast)has been trained in this arena.


----------



## jlib

c3 said:


> Two things:
> 1. Test the cards before they are given to the installers.
> 2. Train the people activating the cards at the headends.


That would pretty much cure what ails Comcast.

When a tech finds a bad one in the field I think they are just recycled into the system. One of my initial cards even had "bad" written on it. And guess what, it was bad!

Even the training for the activators doesn't have to be very extensive. Just some sort of expert system that they can follow step by step on their computer screen like most tech support is done these days.

I would like to point out that this thread was started exactly a year ago this week and the stories are indistinguishable one year later. The same thing over and over. A corporate madness of sorts.


----------



## silypuddy

Any one know if one should be getting channels on the second tuner if the CC is missing?

I've been having problems with the second CC in my TivoHD since day one. It is only getting the local SD and HD channels. The second CC doesn't have to be the one in CC2, rather the second CC activated.

Anyways, I thought I had a bad CC so I went to the local Comcast store to try and swap it for a new one. I was told that I need a tech visit even though the CSR on the phone I could do the swap. So I am setup for visit #5 tmr.

When I came home I noticed that I was getting channels on the tuner with the missing CC and now I'm wondering if that is right or if my TivoHD is broken?

Any suggestions?


----------



## rad1701

*DAY TWO of my saga (in the Michigan suburbs, by the way):
*
Contractor guy shows up. Nice guy, but doesn't know about TIVO or cable cards. And has no extra cards with him. My problem has been most of the Digital preferred channels and even some basic cable not working (like channels from about 29 - 62 and the 100's).

First step: I get him to call in all the three cable card numbers: ID, host, data
Doesn't seem to fix my issues.

Step two: It seems for some reason in the system Comcast had me down for Digital Starter and Digital Plus, not just Digital Preferred. We get that changed, rehit the one M Card I have in - still no change - missing many channels still.

I Rerun through setup, no change. Reset TIVO - no change.

So after about 2 hours we decide maybe it's a bad M-card (Motorola). So he sets things up to have "maybe" a supervisor come tomorrow who knows this stuff and with more cable cards.

Sheesh! Why is this so hard?!?!


----------



## jeshaffer

/RANT ON

MISSING_PROGRAM_REKEY have had two truck rolls now, the latest one the guy tells me when he leaves that "the box drivers are down" and that they do that a lot. I have no HD content on tuner 2 and the card will not pair, the card has been replaced, but it had a completely different message before that. 

I am one phone call away from shoving this back in the box and going back to satellite. How can one company be this stupid in regards to supporting their own products. 

I am so furious right now I am ready to throw this thing through the GD wall. And would if it didn't mean i couldnt return it when they cant fix it. 

4 hours X 2 off work for a truck roll. 

3 X ~1 hour on hold waiting for Tivo to just answer the effing phone (this is ludicrous that their support sucks this badly also)

4 x 30 minutes talking to some inept waste of carbon at Comcast when they told me that "they dont support Tivo" and i laid out the cable labs thing and asked how to spell their name to make sure i didnt misspell it on the FCC complaint filing. 

~40 hours of excess blood pressure to try to make this damn thing work in my house. ITS A PIECE OF HARDWARE, IT SHOULDNT BE THIS DIFFICULT TO MAKE IT WORK. 

/RANT OFF

Sorry, I am just so furious over this BS at this point. I have no words for how assinine this entire endeavor has been just ludicrous.


----------



## bluemcduff

jfh3 said:


> Sorry to hear that the support person you had didn't realize that 161-4 is a "good" error.


I think the support guy realized that implicitly--but I'm glad that neither he nor the installer didn't panic or instill FUD when that popped up.

I take back most of the good things I said about that last guy when I recall that this guy jammed in the two cards at once and in the wrong order and he bent out the side panel where it's left a 1/4" gap between the bare metal casing and the black paneling.

Didn't see the bend in the casing until long after he left since I'm normally six feet away and noticed it when I was up close to it.

Also add the fact that he wouldn't leave the remote alone while the headend took forever to hit the cards--but the cards did work thereby saving me from chewing this guy out.

Tivo has offered to exchange the box but I haven't decided on doing so since unscrewing the back and attempting to bend the outer casing back would void the warranty.

Any thoughts as to whether I should keep my Tivo with this problem or send it back with the understanding that I have to play Cablecard roulette with Comcast again when I get the new one since I've been told the cards I have can't be reused?


----------



## oldnacl

While my install went well on Saturday, today I got my cable bill with the charges for the old equipment. I called Comcast and got it resolved (verbally) to the point where I'm getting charged for 2 CCs at $2.00 each (The TiVo is my only "outlet" - no cable boxes). I guess I should escalate to get one CC charge removed, but if the darn thing keeps on working with all the channels I pay for and if that IS what shows up on my bill next month, I wonder if I should let sleeping dogs lie? Previously they were charging me $17.90 for the exact same setup with a Series 3 which I returned and then canceled cable service for a month or so.


----------



## Neenahboy

bluemcduff said:


> Any thoughts as to whether I should keep my Tivo with this problem or send it back with the understanding that I have to play Cablecard roulette with Comcast again when I get the new one since I've been told the cards I have can't be reused?


Initiate an equipment damage claim with Comcast and get them to pay for it.


----------



## bluemcduff

Neenahboy said:


> Initiate an equipment damage claim with Comcast and get them to pay for it.


I don't think I'll need to do that because Tivo won't charge me for the exchange (should have been clearer about that)

Although, if I do an advance ship they'll charge me $800 and then credit me when they get my current Tivo back.

I can handle the $800 charge as it minimizes the downtime--it's my patience with incompetent people in the field with bad cards I'm worried about.

Nothing makes me seethe with anger more than watching someone do something utterly wrong and be so powerless to stop it.

If I pull the trigger on this I am explicitly saying to the CSR have the tech test the cards BEFORE you come to my house and not in the Tivo and if (and when) they fail DO NOT shrug and tell me it'll be at least 48 hours until someone can come back.

And they had better bring two or more or I'm not going to be happy to say the least if they don't have two working cards.


----------



## jfh3

bluemcduff said:


> I don't think I'll need to do that because Tivo won't charge me for the exchange (should have been clearer about that)


Yeah, but why have Tivo foot the bill for Comcast's negligence?


----------



## jlib

bluemcduff said:


> Any thoughts as to whether I should keep my Tivo with this problem or send it back with the understanding that I have to play Cablecard roulette with Comcast again when I get the new one since I've been told the cards I have can't be reused?


I am trying to imagine what the problem looks like. I would try taking the cover off an see what is bent and see if it is correctable with a little nudge. Since it is working now I would do everything possible to avoid another installation attempt on a replacement.


----------



## rad1701

Ok - I'm up to my third visit coming later today by Comcast. Hopefully the guy will bring more M cards. I want to make sure I have to proper and exact sequence to get my HD TIVO up and running. These are the steps as I understand it right now:

1. Physically insert M-card
2. Run through TIVO menus to get Cable Card #, Data #, Host #
3. Have Cable guy call in ALL the numbers and have Comcast "Hit" the card (is a signal "Hit" ok or should it be a "Init" or "reset" first??)
4. Test card/test channels (especially premium or encrypted stuff).
5. If channels are missing - Try a new card?? (this is what I'm unsure of, do you have to go through the 20-30 guided setup to get TIVO HD to see all the channels after it is "Hit?" I don't think so.)
6. If you get to the point where all channels are ok, do a Guided Setup then restart. (Or should it be restart first then Guided setup? It seems TIVO wants you to do guided setup when a new card is put in).

Anyway, that's about the way I see it. Any of those that have been successful doing this please let me know if I have it correct above.


----------



## oldnacl

In my case of a successful install, the installer verified select channels (HBO HD, Discovery and a few others to see that I was getting channels in the Digital Preferred tier and Premium - I only have HBO) by entering the channel numbers without going through a setup. After he left I did the complete TiVo setup. Others may have discovered missing channels doing it this way but my luck was good. Now if I can get the cable bill straightened out....


----------



## silypuddy

rad1701 said:


> ...
> 2. Run through TIVO menus to get Cable Card #, Data #, Host #
> ...


For a SA CC is the data # on the card or a CableCard screen?

Is it the number above the host id on the Host ID screen?

I can't seem to find a field called "data"...


----------



## bmel

My first M-card installation on a TivoHD with an inexperienced tech and dispatcher resulted in a cc which gave me no more than basic cable. Today I had better luck and some knowledgable people and was up and running with everything I pay for in just 30 minutes.

The answer: I have Comcast TV and Internet service. Each outlet is listed on Comcast's computer in a certain order. Prior to getting my tivoHD I had 2 motorola dvrs and a third non-dvr digital cable box and my cable modem on this list. So the list looked like this:

1 dvr1
2 dvr2
3 non-dvr box 1
4 modem

I replace the non-dvr box with the TivoHD. After the first install the list on their end looked like this:

1 dvr1
2 dvr2
3 modem
4 tivohd cable card

Apparently your comcast digital package authorization is carried, in order down this list until you reach the modem. anything after the modem does not get the proper authorization.

The dispatcher changed the list to 

1 dvr1
2 dvr2
3 tivohd cable card
4 modem

All is working. So simple.


----------



## mhargr03

bmel said:


> Apparently your comcast digital package authorization is carried, in order down this list until you reach the modem. anything after the modem does not get the proper authorization.


 That is interesting. I wonder if this applies nationwide? What general area are you in?


----------



## bmel

South Central PA

I always knew the problem in my situation related to proper authorization. Using the tivo support pages and the diagnostics on the tivoHD I could tell that the card had a good signal, was properly paired, but was not authorized correctly. Reordering the outlets on the Comcast computer allowed the proper authorization to occur.


----------



## Evilmonkee

Yup, getting the outlet order is essential.

Just had my fourth visit from Comcast today to get the second CC validated to receive premium channels(HBO, Encore). Thought that they were going to have to try another CC to get it working. The tech called in and re-verified all the numbers and the outlet. It was, of course, set incorrectly. I think all the previous times they were entering the information for the second CC to the wrong outlet. So they sent the hit to the card and bam, it worked.

Such a HUGE PITA! Happy that they're both working now and don't have to deal with Comcast anymore...for now. The only problem now is the audio dropouts I'm experiencing on some of the HD channels. But from what I hear that is a Tivo problem that's hopefully being addressed.


----------



## silypuddy

VICTORY!!!

I finally have two CCs working in my TivoHD. 

It only took 5 tech visits, over 10 CSR calls and 1 visit to the store.

All the fifth guy did was replace the card and call it in. He didn't give any information other than the CC number as they had the host id from my previous four visits.

It probably helped that he had someone on the line who sounded like she knew what she was doing. She even warned us that it would take time for the hit to arrive because there were 67 in the queue.

Now to convince the wife to get a second TivoHD for upstairs...


----------



## rad1701

I should only have two devices for my list. My TIVO HD cable card and modem. So I'm hoping the listing thing isn't the issue - at least for me. But I do still think it's an authorization issue on the card.


----------



## clemon79

bmel said:


> Apparently your comcast digital package authorization is carried, in order down this list until you reach the modem. anything after the modem does not get the proper authorization.


That's REALLY interesting. And potentially useful, since I traded in my two S-cards for a single M-card today, and I get to make The Dreaded Phone Call when I get home tonight.

(Where undoubtedly they will screw up my billing again.)

Anyhow, thanks for posting that...any information I can be armed with, after my last experience, will be useful...

(Today at Comcast, the lady asked me if I had "one of the new Tivo Series 3 HD's, the ones that cost between $800 and $1000, because Tivo told us that M-cards won't work in those." When gently corrected, she insisted that was what Tivo specifically told her to ask customers. I don't think so, babe.)


----------



## SuperEgo19

Well, my cards were installed by Comcast on a couple of days ago here in Houma Louisiana. The cable doofus showed up with his padawan learner and he asked assuredly where my two TVs were so he could install these puppies. I told him he would be installing them in my TIVO, and he said he was not authorized to put the Comcast cards in a TIVO box. I told him that was the stupidest thing I ever heard because there is no difference whether he puts them in a TV or in a TIVO box. Then, he tries to talk me out of it by saying I would lose all of my HD Channels and he opines that there is no way it was going to work and he was going to leave because he could not get authorization from HQ. He said he'll come back later cuz he didn't have "an hour" to play with this. I got irate and told that SOB to leave the cards on my coffee table and I would install them myself. I then put the TIVO manual in his face and opened the slot on the front to show him where to put them. I had already waited two and a half weeks for this schmuck to appear at my house and he was going to leave b/c he was a retard without any technical knowledge whatsoever. I finally persuaded him to "install" them. He sat on my couch while I wrote down the data on the diagnostics for him to activate my cable. He said he could not wait around to see if it worked. I told him to hit the F#$% road! Well, the cards work...sometimes. The cards and the installation are fine, but my channels go black all the time. Even with the new software "Upgrades". There are channels I have yet to see on my TIVO. Don't know what the hell is wrong. Signal strength is fine. Diagnostics look good. It HAS to be a TIVO problem. The problem occurs mostly on CableCard 2. I have an HDMI connection. Any suggestions?


----------



## silypuddy

Are the channels showing up ok under the test channels menu?


----------



## jlib

You need to request a Comcast technician instead of the usual contractor like you had. The typical contractor gets paid a low flat rate so will not attempt to troubleshoot. You can also first try to call the info in again yourself. See other posts here for how to troubleshoot and the info Comcast needs. Some Comast offices won't let the customer do that, though. We can't tell if it is a TiVo problem from the info you have presented so far. The guided setup completed correctly, right?


----------



## lemieuxfan67

comcast came out today to install 1 m-card on my tivoHD. tech thought the install went smoothly. i only get basic local channels and local hd channels. i'm getting the Auth Status: Waiting for CP Auth message. i've read that means that the card was not paired correctly. i'm trying to get in touch with customer service but nobody says that can enter the card data for me. who can i call that will take my info and enter it into the system. does not sound like a hard job to me.

any suggestions?


----------



## clemon79

clemon79 said:


> That's REALLY interesting. And potentially useful, since I traded in my two S-cards for a single M-card today, and I get to make The Dreaded Phone Call when I get home tonight.


I talked to a nice lady named "Theresa" who:

had set up CableCard TiVo's before
knew the difference between the S3 and the TiVoHD
knew the difference between an S-card and an M-card
knew to set my card up so it came after the cable box, but before the cable modem in the outlet order
knew immediately to ask for the host and data ID's
was not fazed when it did not initially work
never once suggested a truck roll
Theresa had me up and running inside of 25 minutes. start to finish. I'm getting every single channel I should. (It helps that right now I don't have anything complicated.) Theresa ROCKS.

(We'll see what happens with the billing, if the "extra outlet" fee pops back up, but I'm not at all sure it will.)

I'm amazed and delighted.


----------



## jfh3

SuperEgo19 said:


> Well, my cards were installed by Comcast on a couple of days ago here in Houma Louisiana. The cable doofus showed up with his padawan learner and he asked assuredly where my two TVs were so he could install these puppies. I told him he would be installing them in my TIVO, and he said he was not authorized to put the Comcast cards in a TIVO box. I told him that was the stupidest thing I ever heard because there is no difference whether he puts them in a TV or in a TIVO box. Then, he tries to talk me out of it by saying I would lose all of my HD Channels and he opines that there is no way it was going to work and he was going to leave because he could not get authorization from HQ. He said he'll come back later cuz he didn't have "an hour" to play with this. I got irate and told that SOB to leave the cards on my coffee table and I would install them myself. I then put the TIVO manual in his face and opened the slot on the front to show him where to put them. I had already waited two and a half weeks for this schmuck to appear at my house and he was going to leave b/c he was a retard without any technical knowledge whatsoever. I finally persuaded him to "install" them. He sat on my couch while I wrote down the data on the diagnostics for him to activate my cable. He said he could not wait around to see if it worked. I told him to hit the F#$% road! Well, the cards work...sometimes. The cards and the installation are fine, but my channels go black all the time. Even with the new software "Upgrades". There are channels I have yet to see on my TIVO. Don't know what the hell is wrong. Signal strength is fine. Diagnostics look good. It HAS to be a TIVO problem. The problem occurs mostly on CableCard 2. I have an HDMI connection. Any suggestions?


I'm glad you were able to diagnose it so quickly as a Tivo problem - odds are it isn't. 

1) Were the cards paired and validated? Check the CableCARD status screens to see.

2) Try hooking up the Tivo with component cables instead of HDMI and see if any issues go away.

3) What is your video output set to? Does your set support all the modes?


----------



## jfh3

clemon79 said:


> I talked to a nice lady named "Theresa" who:
> 
> had set up CableCard TiVo's before
> knew the difference between the S3 and the TiVoHD
> knew the difference between an S-card and an M-card
> knew to set my card up so it came after the cable box, but before the cable modem in the outlet order
> knew immediately to ask for the host and data ID's
> was not fazed when it did not initially work
> never once suggested a truck roll
> Theresa had me up and running inside of 25 minutes. start to finish. I'm getting every single channel I should. (It helps that right now I don't have anything complicated.) Theresa ROCKS.
> 
> (We'll see what happens with the billing, if the "extra outlet" fee pops back up, but I'm not at all sure it will.)
> 
> I'm amazed and delighted.


WOW! :up: :up: :up:

Too bad the cable industry doesn't have about 10,000 more where she came from.


----------



## silypuddy

lemieuxfan67 said:


> comcast came out today to install 1 m-card on my tivoHD. tech thought the install went smoothly. i only get basic local channels and local hd channels. i'm getting the Auth Status: Waiting for CP Auth message. i've read that means that the card was not paired correctly. i'm trying to get in touch with customer service but nobody says that can enter the card data for me. who can i call that will take my info and enter it into the system. does not sound like a hard job to me.
> 
> any suggestions?


Have you tried to verify the numbers via the CSR? Does the Host ID, S/N, outlet order line up with what you have?


----------



## lemieuxfan67

silypuddy said:


> Have you tried to verify the numbers via the CSR? Does the Host ID, S/N, outlet order line up with what you have?


The 4 CSR's I have talked to say they do not have access to that information and I would need a tech scheduled to come out to my place. (Where they would get on the phone to call "their person" and read the same info that i would!!!)

So Frustrating!!!

I'm getting in touch with my tech and local department today...hopefully they can help


----------



## bmel

lemieuxfan67 said:


> The 4 CSR's I have talked to say they do not have access to that information and I would need a tech scheduled to come out to my place. (Where they would get on the phone to call "their person" and read the same info that i would!!!)
> 
> So Frustrating!!!
> 
> I'm getting in touch with my tech and local department today...hopefully they can help


The tech that helped fixed my cc lamented the fact that the csr that I could speak to did not have access to the same computer screens and info as the one he called. He agreed it would be so much easier if we could just handle this with a phone call rather than a truck roll.


----------



## silypuddy

lemieuxfan67 said:


> The 4 CSR's I have talked to say they do not have access to that information and I would need a tech scheduled to come out to my place. (Where they would get on the phone to call "their person" and read the same info that i would!!!)
> 
> So Frustrating!!!
> 
> I'm getting in touch with my tech and local department today...hopefully they can help


Do you have internet through comcast? If you do you can use the online chat to talk to a rep. The ones I've chatted with have access to the screens because I used them to verify my information and send some hits.

It's much easier to type in the numbers vs. yell them over the phone.


----------



## bpmarkowitz

Hi everyone. 

Just bought a Tivo HD last night. 

Anyway, we just moved so I have been dealing with comcast for like 4 straight weeks. 

I called the Comcast customer service line, the lady knew about the CableCard Tivo's. First one free, second one $1.50 a month...I think I can afford that. 

Anyway, then informs me that Comcast in Richmond, VA is out of CableCards so she can't put the order in. Also can give me no time frame on when they would have them...Said call back at the end of next week. Aren't they required to have these things available in some kind of timely manner? It seems to me they could at least put the order in and let me know when they have them.


----------



## Neenahboy

The second truck roll happened this morning, and I think this guy might have known even less about CCs than the first one. A supervisor's coming in an hour. About farking time.


----------



## rad1701

This thread is very interesting. I think someone needs to email the URL for this thread to someone at Comcast. Hopefully someone high up the food chain.

Still waiting for my next Comcast visit set for tomorrow night. I might try that online chat idea tonight to make sure all the validation numbers are correct in their system. I still only get some basic channels and the local HD with my M-Card in my TIVO-HD. I know it's either an authorization thing or a bad M-card (or both). 

I need that Theresa from above to help me too!


----------



## bicker

If this thread was taking place on the USA Today forums, then perhaps that would be useful. We're a small group of high-end users. Until J6P cares about this stuff, service providers won't see this as a big problem.


----------



## giltanis

So I have the direct phone number of an Executive Support guy(whatever that means) in my local part of Comcast(South Jersey) and I am think I need to use him to get me someone to do the various over the phone bits that the Techs that visit fail to do correctly. I have been reading this thread and attempting to compile a list of all the problems people have had with the systems at Comcast and all the various fixes for the cablecards but I was wonder if anyone had already compiled a list of things things(Like should I tell them to Cold Init the cards and then hit them?). 

If no one has done such a thing then thats fine I was just curious since this is such a huge thread.


----------



## bizzy

bicker said:


> If this thread was taking place on the USA Today forums, then perhaps that would be useful. We're a small group of high-end users. Until J6P cares about this stuff, service providers won't see this as a big problem.


You make a good point. If the AV geeks on this forum can't get their equipment to work with Comcast service, how the heck is my grandma supposed to?

The fact that this thread is well over 100 pages, and shows no change in the year it has existed (compare the first and last pages!) should be a monumental embarrasment to Comcast. I have no idea why heads have not rolled there months ago.

For all the disapointments DirecTV has caused me, at least they knew how to make their equipment work.


----------



## rad1701

I kind of think one of the issues is Comcast doesn't really want people using TIVO. Even if it mean using cable cards from them. They would much rather you just get the bad Comcast DVR box and dump your TIVO service.

Anyway - fingers still crossed for my third cable guy visit tomorrow.


----------



## bicker

I don't think there is any embarrassment forthcoming. As far as they are concerned, they are doing what they are supposed to, as well as they're supposed to, and Go Hokies! is quick to remind us that they have very high success rates.... well over 95% of customers get the CableCards working. You can whine about the trouble that folks have to go through to make that happen, but the reality is that just doesn't register because it is nothing beyond par for the course with regard to mainstream service expectations in our society. Frustrating, isn't it, but blame *that* on J6P's incessant fixation with getting everything cheap. The American consumer has abrogated whatever consumer power they've ever had by regularly choosing suppliers based principally on price, and refusing to do without when they're unsatisfied with offerings and/or service.


----------



## Neenahboy

Looking in the Conditional Access screen, what does Auth: MP mean?


----------



## bmel

Neenahboy said:


> Looking in the Conditional Access screen, what does Auth: MP mean?


The CC is not properly authorized. You won't get all your channels. It should read Auth:S


----------



## Neenahboy

bmel said:



> The CC is not properly authorized. You won't get all your channels. It should read Auth:S


I realize that, but I was just curious as to what the MP means. Probably something-Pending.


----------



## clemon79

rad1701 said:


> I kind of think one of the issues is Comcast doesn't really want people using TIVO.


Of course they don't. So they're going to make it as inconvenient as they can get away with, without making it so inconvenient that they get smacked down by the feds for being anticompetitive.

I say again: if the FCC had some balls and the CableCard regulations that they passed had some teeth, we wouldn't be in this mess.


----------



## bicker

And the fact that they don't indicates how important that aspect of FCC regulation actually is, in the grand scheme of things in our society.


----------



## rad1701

Neenahboy said:


> I realize that, but I was just curious as to what the MP means. Probably something-Pending.


I have exactly the same issue now. Mine says MP and I only get a partial channel selection. Do authorization problems almost always just relate to how Comcast has things in their system (Host, data numbers, etc.) or can a bad cable card have trouble being authorized?

In any case, cable guy is coming later today to hopefully finally resolve this. Hopefully with some shiny new M cards with him.


----------



## MichaelK

bicker said:


> And the fact that they don't indicates how important that aspect of FCC regulation actually is, in the grand scheme of things in our society.


While I may totally agree with you that in the scheme of things it's probably not that big of a deal, I'm not sure I agree that's why the FCC hasn't done it's job.

I think it goes more to the fact that the FCC is a bunch of MORONS or cable lackeys.

Recent example- Apparently they are now going to "investigate" if comcast and others use the terrestrial loophole to keep from sharing their RSN's with the competition. Ya Think?

My round about point is the Congress passed a law that told the FCC to act to ensure the retail availability of 3rd party devices. It's not up to the FCC to decide if that's unimportant or not- it's up to the FCC to follow the law. The FCC IMHO has not yet done it's job. It's now 10+ years later and aside from a few hundred thousand (if that) tivo cablecard boxes and a few tv models there's not anyone in the retail space. The few tv's with cablecard are likely to go away because the 2-way impasse that the FCC has not yet dealt with. There was a need for 2 way boxes probably 10 years ago- we've had PPV all that time- no? And still they are just beginning to fish for comments on the subject about what to do.

The government is by no means speedy- but 10+ years and no end in site for a relatively unimportant issue? It's not like congress instructed the department of health and human services to "fix" the cost of health insurance or something that really is important. What's the big hold up....


----------



## lemieuxfan67

UPDATE!

ok...so a new tech came out this morning. we tried getting the card to work but still got a CP NOT Auth message.
Installed a new card, got that paired, then we got CP Auth message!!!

So now it looks like the card is auth. correctly. But STILL not getting more than broadcast local SD and HD channels.

Tech. said that it could possibly be a billing issue. (he said that last time he did a tivo they had to take all programming off and add them back on, then re-hit and it worked)

Any suggestions? (looks like i'm getting closer)


----------



## Neenahboy

rad1701 said:


> I have exactly the same issue now. Mine says MP and I only get a partial channel selection. Do authorization problems almost always just relate to how Comcast has things in their system (Host, data numbers, etc.) or can a bad cable card have trouble being authorized?
> 
> In any case, cable guy is coming later today to hopefully finally resolve this. Hopefully with some shiny new M cards with him.


Best of luck.

Had two techs out yesterday and that's when I got the MP message. I got the "Give it time" spiel, which we all know is crap. 

I have a call in to a senior technician, so I hope he calls back today. Contemplating filing an online complaint with the Chicago franchising authority today if it's not fixed.


----------



## commodoros

I am in Memphis, using Comcast. They came out yesterday to install the cable cards. really hoping for the M-Card, but no such luck. Tech came out with 2 Scientific Atlantic S-cards. Said eh knew exaclty how to install them and expected it to go smoothly. Long story short, I am now just getting basic channels, no premiums. Tech said it might take a few hours for them to come in, its now been 21 hours and still no premiums. 

The Cable Card diagnostics screen makes it appear that the cards have been authorized, but this appears on the dianositc screen as well for both cards "Powerkey Status:Not Ready-waiting for EMMs". Anyone have any idea what that might mean?


----------



## rad1701

Man - I'm getting more worried now. Do folks think it's possible that HD TIVO, and certain Cable Cards in certain areas just plain don't work well together - yet? I have about one day left before my one week free trial is up for my HD TIVO. I'm worried I won't get this all solved before then.


----------



## oldskoolboarder

I have Comcast in Menlo Park, CA. My father in law has Comcast in Atherton, CA. Last nite, both our S3 Cablecards wouldn't tune above Ch 100. In the diag screens, the cards weren't operating (I forget the text). We both had to restart to recover.

Anyone else seeing this?


----------



## bicker

MichaelK said:


> I think it goes more to the fact that the FCC is a bunch of MORONS or cable lackeys.


That's silly. Martin, especially, looks for every opportunity to over-regulate cable systems, yet lets satellite and telcom get away with lots.


----------



## silypuddy

commodoros said:


> I am in Memphis, using Comcast. They came out yesterday to install the cable cards. really hoping for the M-Card, but no such luck. Tech came out with 2 Scientific Atlantic S-cards. Said eh knew exaclty how to install them and expected it to go smoothly. Long story short, I am now just getting basic channels, no premiums. Tech said it might take a few hours for them to come in, its now been 21 hours and still no premiums.
> 
> The Cable Card diagnostics screen makes it appear that the cards have been authorized, but this appears on the dianositc screen as well for both cards "Powerkey Status:Not Ready-waiting for EMMs". Anyone have any idea what that might mean?


Does your CP Screen show authorized?

If it doesn't, I would veryify that all the hostids, and serial numbers match up. You might have to also provide the number above the host id (data?). Up here we just need the host id and serial number off the back of the card. Some people are also having to make sure their modem is the last on their list of outlets so that might also be your case.

As for the message, waiting for EMMs means "Waiting for Entitlement Messages"

I was getting that error message too. It took the fifth tech to finally swap out the card for a new one and everything was good. Of course between the first and fifth they did look at my account and tech four said some billing codes were wrong so I'm not sure if it was a combination of both.

One thing I did notice is that when I unplugged and plugged in my working SA card, the powerkey status on the CP screen would go from "Waiting for Time" to "Waiting for EUTs" to "Ready". It took a while for this to happen.

On my stuck SA CC card, when I unplugged and plugged it back in, it went right to "Waiting for EMMs" right away.

When the fifth tech popped in a new card, it went through the "Waiting for Time" process so I knew things were better. Just remember you have to exit and re-enter the CP screen every couple seconds.

One last thing. Up here they have supervisor techs specifically for cablecards and you can schedule one of those. You might have the same thing so look into getting someone more senior out. Some of them know exactly who to call to at the headend to make all the magic happen.

Good luck...


----------



## btwyx

oldskoolboarder said:


> I have Comcast in Menlo Park, CA. My father in law has Comcast in Atherton, CA. Last nite, both our S3 Cablecards wouldn't tune above Ch 100. In the diag screens, the cards weren't operating (I forget the text). We both had to restart to recover.
> 
> Anyone else seeing this?


Mine are still working fine in Mountain View.


----------



## cr33p

rad1701 said:


> Man - I'm getting more worried now. Do folks think it's possible that HD TIVO, and certain Cable Cards in certain areas just plain don't work well together - yet? I have about one day left before my one week free trial is up for my HD TIVO. I'm worried I won't get this all solved before then.


Why would you have only a one week trial? If you activate service you still have 30 days to cancel and not incur a penalty and TiVo will refund your entire months sub fee.


----------



## commodoros

Silypuddy,

My CP screen shows "CP Auth Received" - which, based upon the TIVO cable card troubleshooting guide, would seem to indicate that the card is properly paired and I should be able to receive copy-protected channels. 

But further down the CP screen, it shows "Powerkey Status: Not Ready-waiting for EMMs", which indicates I can't receive encrypted channels. 

All the trouble shooting guide says to do in this situation is contact your cable provider. Anybody know exactly what I should ask the cable provider to do to resolve this? I have no faith that the Comcast rep will know whats steps to take. It seems hardly anyone in their Memphis offices has even heard of a cable card.


----------



## rad1701

cr33p said:


> Why would you have only a one week trial? If you activate service you still have 30 days to cancel and not incur a penalty and TiVo will refund your entire months sub fee.


Oh, really?! Even if I sign up for the 3 year plan, multi TIVO discount (I have two other TIVOS')? That's great then. I'll have 30 days to get everything working - hopefully.


----------



## silypuddy

commodoros said:


> Silypuddy,
> 
> My CP screen shows "CP Auth Received" - which, based upon the TIVO cable card troubleshooting guide, would seem to indicate that the card is properly paired and I should be able to receive copy-protected channels.
> 
> But further down the CP screen, it shows "Powerkey Status: Not Ready-waiting for EMMs", which indicates I can't receive encrypted channels.
> 
> All the trouble shooting guide says to do in this situation is contact your cable provider. Anybody know exactly what I should ask the cable provider to do to resolve this? I have no faith that the Comcast rep will know whats steps to take. It seems hardly anyone in their Memphis offices has even heard of a cable card.


In my case, I had the card that was stuck in emm mode replaced.

When you pop the card out and push it back in visit the CP screen. What is the first message you see? If it is "waiting for emms", it might be a bad card. The first message I got from my working card was "waiting for time" followed by "waiting for euts". It's possible that the "waiting for emms" message was in between and I didn't see it. Here is an old link I found on the community that describes how things have been working for me:

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=4454809&&#post4454809

Some people have also had problems when their cable modem is listed before their cable cards in the Comcast outlet list. The cable modem should be last. You can call them to find out.

Unfortunately you, just like many other people are forced to play CSR/Truck roll roulette and hope you get someone who knows what they are doing.

Good luck..


----------



## rad1701

Well finally SUCCESS!!!
Very young contract tech shows up this evening. Knows basically nothing about cable cards, TIVO, etc. But has two S-cards and two M-cards with him. We pop out my old M-card that was giving me limited channels. He calls in all the code numbers from the new M-card we put in. And now everything is fine. I get all the digital preferred channels I should. Happy, happy times!

So the third time was the charm. I think it was just a bad card or wasn't able to be authorized properly. Either way - success in the SE Michigan area with Comcast!


----------



## jared1010

Comcast contractor came out today to install cablecards, I asked him he had s or m cards and he said he had no idea. After this he installed the first one and it said s-card, ok no problem. He called a phone tech to hit the card and it worked no problem, the he did the second card and got a hit no problem. He was at my house for 20 minutes, and all channels work no problem. He said he has done 1 series 3 before, and he hates working with cablecards. When he called he asked for someone who knows how to send hits to the cable cards he got Jen on the phone. Im in Portland, OR. The contractor tech was named Nick, young guy, the girl who sent the hits was named Jen. Ask for Jen to send the hits. Very pleased with Comcast for once. I did all the Tivo remote stuff, he did all the calling.


----------



## bluemcduff

jlib said:


> I am trying to imagine what the problem looks like. I would try taking the cover off an see what is bent and see if it is correctable with a little nudge. Since it is working now I would do everything possible to avoid another installation attempt on a replacement.


I'm leaning towards leaving things as they are--the case on the left side is flayed out so that it isn't flush with the case--this is also true on the right side as well but not so much.

I've tried to nudge it back into place with no avail--it seems as though the technician got his fingers under the bottom and pulled as he moved it over to the side to get to the back.

I will post pictures as soon as I can get a hold of a camera--the only thing I can see being a problem is that air could leak out from the circulation from the fan.

Needless to say, it wasn't like this when I pulled it out of the box and I believe it takes a significant amount of lateral force to bend the case like this.

It's running at 42 C--about what my old Comcast DVR was at before I replaced it.


----------



## MichaelK

bicker said:


> That's silly. Martin, especially, looks for every opportunity to over-regulate cable systems, yet lets satellite and telcom get away with lots.


it doesn't seem to add up- I see your point

But That's my honest opinion, I just can't see any other possibility at this point. 10+years and no end in site. That's either incompetence (eg Moron's) or something worse (lackey's)

I know you don't think it's important but how do you explain that 10+ years of FCC inability to make an inroads to comply with the law? Just executive branch trying to stick it to congress?

also- while it looks like Martin wants to regulate cable to death he cant' seem to get the other 4 on board even enough to open a meeting on time.


----------



## jercra

jared1010 said:


> Comcast contractor came out today to install cablecards, I asked him he had s or m cards and he said he had no idea. After this he installed the first one and it said s-card, ok no problem. He called a phone tech to hit the card and it worked no problem, the he did the second card and got a hit no problem. He was at my house for 20 minutes, and all channels work no problem. He said he has done 1 series 3 before, and he hates working with cablecards. When he called he asked for someone who knows how to send hits to the cable cards he got Jen on the phone. Im in Portland, OR. The contractor tech was named Nick, young guy, the girl who sent the hits was named Jen. Ask for Jen to send the hits. Very pleased with Comcast for once. I did all the Tivo remote stuff, he did all the calling.


 I'm Portland, Or too and had my CCs installed yesterday and could not have had a more opposite experience. After missing my first appointment the day before and being 2 hours past my 4 hour window on the second day they cable guy finally showed up. I asked if he had an M-Card or S-Card and he said M-Card. He popped it in and it said S-Card. I told him and he said that it was an M-Card. After a bit he admitted that he did not know what an M-Card was. I asked if he had additional cards with him and he said he had only brought one. When I made the appointment 2 weeks before I explicitly told them to bring 2 M-Cards and 4 S-Cards since I have been reading of horror stories since I bought my THD. Long story shorter, the guy ran out and got another card during Guided Setup. First card started working so he popped in the second card and both cards stopped working. After about 45 minutes on hold and couple of reboots he finally began the whole process again. 4 hours later both cards were working but with no encrypted channels (MLB IE or HBO). After a couple more phone calls to various people the encrypted channels started working and I tricked myself into believing that everything was just fine. I realized that CC1 is still not receiving encrypted channels. Unkown 03 message. This is still my status. It has been a trying experience.


----------



## 1283

jercra said:


> the guy ran out and got another card during Guided Setup.


It's not a good idea to run guided setup when the installer is there.


----------



## dachtler

After making 3 appointments and having 3 techs show up with no idea of what an M-card is, I think I'm finally making headway. After the 3rd appointment, a guy calls me from the San Rafael office in Marin County, stating that they don't have any M-cards in Marin County. I tell him that all of the SF Bay Area is supposed to have M-cards at this point, according to their own internal announcement. He say he'll check into it and call me back.

He calls the next day and tells me that he's located some Motorola M-cards and has requested they be shipped to him. They should be here next week, and then he'll call me to set up an install appointment. Since these will be the first M-cards in Marin County, he's going to send over their lead tech to install it in my THD to figure out how to do it. I'm happy to be a guinea pig to get the first M-card in Marin County...


----------



## jeshaffer

He shoots he scores, after three cable card replacements and 2 visits from comcast, 5 calls to comcast. 2 calls to Tivo, and 2 conference calls with comcast and Tivo my HD Tivo is working. 

It appears to have been a combination of software update and cable cards. 

According to Tivo I still don't have the correct data under host validation, but 2 other people I know have the exact same thing, so for now I am not going to worry about it. 

The tivo support person really couldn't explain the host validation field anyway except that it had something to do with On Demand / PPV. I do neither.


----------



## Neenahboy

IT LIVES!

A tech and the manager of technical operations came out this morning. After three hours, multiple M-cards (none of which worked), some S-cards and multiple conversations with dispatch, we got two S-cards that validated and paired properly.

They stayed with me through the repeat of Guided Setup, and all was well. Returned my HD box (got a written receipt) and I have her direct line if there are any more problems, billing or otherwise.

She's also scheduling a tech to come on Monday and boost my signal at the head end.


----------



## jfh3

jeshaffer said:


> According to Tivo I still don't have the correct data under host validation, but 2 other people I know have the exact same thing, so for now I am not going to worry about it.


Best to worry now and get it right.



> The tivo support person really couldn't explain the host validation field anyway except that it had something to do with On Demand / PPV. I do neither.


Bzzzz. Wrong. Thanks for playing.  (You can't get OnDemand anyway, although if you don't have proper validation you may have problem with PPV)

To understand what validation is and why it's important, see question 11.3 in the CableCARD installation FAQ:

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=5448376


----------



## jfh3

jercra said:


> I realized that CC1 is still not receiving encrypted channels. Unkown 03 message.


I suspect that CC1 is not activated on your account and/or paired properly. It certainly isn't validated.


----------



## jercra

c3 said:


> It's not a good idea to run guided setup when the installer is there.


 Yeah, he was grapsing at straws and waiting on hold so he wanted to try something rather than sit in my living room with no clue. It certainly didn't hurt anything since the whole thing completed while he was off getting another card.


----------



## jercra

jfh3 said:


> I suspect that CC1 is not activated on your account and/or paired properly. It certainly isn't validated.


I had the same issue (Portland, Or). Comcast sent a tech out today (3 days after original install). He callled in and they told him to pop the card out, give the them numbers again and within 30 seconds all was well. This was an actual Comcast tech and not a sub but to be honest I don't know that he knew anything more than me other than the phone number to call. All in all his visit was less than 10 minutes and he did nothing more that relay CC numbers to a dispatcher.


----------



## Patranus

I know what cable card is and what it does but I have a really stupid question.

So when I get my cable card, are the channels going to be mapped to the same channel as my Comcast cable box or will ABC HD still be 7-1 but with guide data?

Thanks.


----------



## sfhub

Same as Comcast cable box.


----------



## AlphaDelta

Any cablecard success (or failure) stories for Comcast in Ann Arbor, Michigan? They list a $7.00 HDTV charge -- is that an equipment (STB, unnecssary with CCs) or a programming charge?


----------



## dswallow

AlphaDelta said:


> Any cablecard success (or failure) stories for Comcast in Ann Arbor, Michigan? They list a $7.00 HDTV charge -- is that an equipment (STB, unnecssary with CCs) or a programming charge?


That's an upcharge on the receiver/DVR equipment and would not be applicable to CableCARDs.


----------



## jmpage2

dswallow said:


> That's an upcharge on the receiver/DVR equipment and would not be applicable to CableCARDs.


Well, I'm paying it too here in Denver, CO, and 5 support calls later Comcast still refuses to remove the $7 monthly up-charge claiming it is for "HD programming on the CableCards".

Who can I contact in Comcast or how do I find out who my local Franchise Authority is to get this sorted out?


----------



## jrm01

jmpage2 said:


> Well, I'm paying it too here in Denver, CO, and 5 support calls later Comcast still refuses to remove the $7 monthly up-charge claiming it is for "HD programming on the CableCards".
> 
> Who can I contact in Comcast or how do I find out who my local Franchise Authority is to get this sorted out?


Franchise Authorities are appointed by local government. Call your mayor's office and ask him.


----------



## dswallow

jmpage2 said:


> Well, I'm paying it too here in Denver, CO, and 5 support calls later Comcast still refuses to remove the $7 monthly up-charge claiming it is for "HD programming on the CableCards".
> 
> Who can I contact in Comcast or how do I find out who my local Franchise Authority is to get this sorted out?


I always suggest simply writing a letter explaining everything and sending it to Comcast's corporate offices in Philadelphia.


----------



## Robs67

I thought I would share my experience today. I broke down and got a TiVoHD even though I was skeptical about the CableCard install.

The guy came this morning (contractor, not a Comcast person) and said he had done one other CC install on a TiVO a couple of weeks ago. I feared the worst when he looked in the back for the CC slot (are they in the back on the Series 3?) and he didn't really want to read the instructions I had waiting for him.

The card was a MCard and he stuck it in there, went to the right TiVO screen and called Comcast. Within 20 minutes I was up and running. Checked random channels, including HBO, and he went on his merry way.

After he left I realized that I wasn't getting other premium channels (I subscribe to everything). I waited for a few hours just to see if magic would take over and I would suddenly get all the channels. Didn't happen. So I called Comcast and the tech sent a refresh to the card. That did it, and now I am a happy camper.

Just an aside, the guy on the phone did mention the Comcast TiVo software and said "middle of fall, beginning of winter."

Thank goodness I no longer have to deal with the Comcast DVR and can use TiVo again.


----------



## clemon79

Okay, new question:

(I'm in Seattle, if this helps anyone answer me.)

I have digital cable, but no premiums like Showtime or HBO. So everything so far with my "M"-card seems to be coming through.

I do, however, have NHL Center Ice during hockey season. Which is right around the corner.

I was looking at the CableCARD installation FAQ, and there is some stuff about "validating" the card there:


> Check the Motorola CableCARD Host Validation value on the Conditional Access screen. The field is "Val ?" If the card is validated, the field will start with a "V" (e.g. V 0x00). If not, there will be no "V" (e.g. 0x00)


I checked my Conditional Access screen, and I don't have the "V". It reads : *Val.*? 0x00

Am I gonna be in trouble when hockey season starts? Anyone here in Seattle have a sports package and have the "V"? Thanks!


----------



## mae

Current experience in Howard County, MD, a Scientific Atlanta market.

I got an HD today and called Comcast. First rep says I need HD service since cablecards ONLY receive HD channels, not SD. I patiently tried to explain that's not true and the FCC rules, but to no avail. Asked for her supervisor, and after a 5 minute wait was told none was available but would call me right back. Nine hours have elapsed without that call.

Then I get a call from a company doing a survey on satisfaction for Comcast. I'm sure she's sorry I was randomly selected today.

I was going near the local office so I stopped by to be told they didn't do that, I had to call. So I called again from the car, only to be told that I didn't know the last 4 digits of the SSN on my account. I've been a customer for 25+ years through several acquisitions and never been asked that one before. How do you fix it? Go to the lobby with your ID. So I make a U-turn and go back, show them ID, but of course, still no CC.

I call again (was not asked for SSN) and got someone who didn't give me the HD speech, knew (or said she did) that they used M cards in my area, and scheduled a truck roll for Wednesday AM. I asked for a Comcast tech, not a contractor, and she said she will note it on the order, but could not guarantee it.

I'll post what happens Wednesday, but so far, I'm not too encouraged.


----------



## MadTxn

I am also in Howard County. Not to scare you, but my experience has been two missed appointments (without them notifying me), then last night, the tech showed up 1.5 hours AFTER the window, then left without anything working (assuring me that it would work "in a couple of hours"). Needless to say, I still have no working cableCARDs. Good luck to you.

My question is... if my SA cableCARD says "multi stream," I shouldn't need two, should I?


----------



## jfh3

MadTxn said:


> My question is... if my SA cableCARD says "multi stream," I shouldn't need two, should I?


If you have an original Series 3 box, you will need two cards.

If you have a Tivo HD box, and if they are indeed MCards, no, you will only need one. The Tivo should tell you to remove the second card in that case.


----------



## pianoman84d

Had installation of cable cards scheduled today, however the installer called and said that they were out of cable cards and that I'd have to call back and reschedule. I did and of course they don't have any appointments until next wednesday. Is it common for Comcast to suck so much? Seriously, are they commonly out of them?

Thanks!!


----------



## mae

MadTxn said:


> I am also in Howard County. Not to scare you, but my experience has been two missed appointments (without them notifying me), then last night, the tech showed up 1.5 hours AFTER the window, then left without anything working (assuring me that it would work "in a couple of hours"). Needless to say, I still have no working cableCARDs. Good luck to you.
> 
> My question is... if my SA cableCARD says "multi stream," I shouldn't need two, should I?


Thanks for the warning, I'm was expecting the worst already. Keep posting your experience, it may give me some ideas for the installer when they show up.

Your question about the M cards was answered above.


----------



## MadTxn

Tech is here right now (it's 12:30, and started calling and making a stink at 6am this morning). so far, she's replaced one of the cards and is working on that. She seems to know what she's doing. The head end is VERY slow. She's also told me some interesting things about installations. More later...


----------



## PHeadland

I called Comcast yesterday and they told me all I needed to do was go down to the local Comcast store, show some ID and a recent bill, and pick up a cable card. Being suspicious after what I read here, I called again just now and was told that I would need an installation visit for ~$17.

The good news:


No big wait - my appointment is on Friday. I could have had tomorrow if I had wanted, but my Tivo HD is still on its way from Amazon, due here on Thursday.


The CSR said my bill will not change at all if I return the old cable box when the cable card is installed.


The CSR made no negative comments about cable card, Tivo, etc. and was professional, knowledgeable, and helpful throughout.

So far so good, but before we pop the cork on the Dom Perignon, let's see what actually happens on Friday, and what shows up on my next bill...

I'll let you all know...


----------



## dachtler

dachtler said:


> After making 3 appointments and having 3 techs show up with no idea of what an M-card is, I think I'm finally making headway. After the 3rd appointment, a guy calls me from the San Rafael office in Marin County, stating that they don't have any M-cards in Marin County. I tell him that all of the SF Bay Area is supposed to have M-cards at this point, according to their own internal announcement. He say he'll check into it and call me back.
> 
> He calls the next day and tells me that he's located some Motorola M-cards and has requested they be shipped to him. They should be here next week, and then he'll call me to set up an install appointment. Since these will be the first M-cards in Marin County, he's going to send over their lead tech to install it in my THD to figure out how to do it. I'm happy to be a guinea pig to get the first M-card in Marin County...


Just a follow up. Marin County now has M-cards. Comcast is coming to install mine tomorrow afternoon. They've never installed an M-card before, so we'll see what happens...


----------



## bpmarkowitz

my local comcast has been giving me a runaround for 2 weeks telling me they are out of cable cards and to just keep calling back...any suggestions?


----------



## dswallow

bpmarkowitz said:


> my local comcast has been giving me a runaround for 2 weeks telling me they are out of cable cards and to just keep calling back...any suggestions?


Write a letter of complaint to the Comcast Corporate Headquarters in Philadelphia. They'll suddenly find CableCARDs somewhere for you.


----------



## bpmarkowitz

dswallow said:


> Write a letter of complaint to the Comcast Corporate Headquarters in Philadelphia. They'll suddenly find CableCARDs somewhere for you.


How can I find that address? Their website is super confusing. I would call a corporate number if you happen to have one?


----------



## dswallow

bpmarkowitz said:


> How can I find that address? Their website is super confusing. I would call a corporate number if you happen to have one?


Comcast Corporation
Attn: Office of the President
1500 Market St.
Philadelphia, PA 19102

+1 (215) 665-1700


----------



## bpmarkowitz

dswallow said:


> Comcast Corporation
> Attn: Office of the President
> 1500 Market St.
> Philadelphia, PA 19102
> 
> +1 (215) 665-1700


thank you very much.


----------



## MadTxn

MadTxn said:


> Tech is here right now (it's 12:30, and started calling and making a stink at 6am this morning). so far, she's replaced one of the cards and is working on that. She seems to know what she's doing. The head end is VERY slow. She's also told me some interesting things about installations. More later...


Success! I had two mostly knowledgeable people, Malita (contractor with ACI, yes, a contractor) for the tech, and Keri at the head end. Out of four cards, one was bad, one worked, and two were assigned to another account (WTF?). She was able to get one of the cards switched to my account. The person from comcast actually started to REMOVE my premium channels from my cable box to add them to the cableCARDs, but I put a stop to that.

For those in Howard County, MD, here are some tips.

BEFORE THE APPOINTMENT: run guided setup and get the latest software
HoCo now has mostly SA M-cards. They may try to tell you they won't work if you have an S3, but the S3 can take the M-cards in single stream mode
While the tech is there, do NOT run guided setup. Just do the test channels. It will take two hits, and sometimes they forget.

All in all, it was a terrible ordeal, but not as bad as some others.


----------



## mae

MadTxn said:


> Success! I had two mostly knowledgeable people, Malita (contractor with ACI, yes, a contractor) for the tech, and Keri at the head end. Out of four cards, one was bad, one worked, and two were assigned to another account (WTF?). She was able to get one of the cards switched to my account. The person from comcast actually started to REMOVE my premium channels from my cable box to add them to the cableCARDs, but I put a stop to that.
> 
> For those in Howard County, MD, here are some tips.
> 
> BEFORE THE APPOINTMENT: run guided setup and get the latest software
> HoCo now has mostly SA M-cards. They may try to tell you they won't work if you have an S3, but the S3 can take the M-cards in single stream mode
> While the tech is there, do NOT run guided setup. Just do the test channels. It will take two hits, and sometimes they forget.
> 
> All in all, it was a terrible ordeal, but not as bad as some others.


Great! I just confirmed my appointment for 10-1 tomorrow with Comcast Howard County, and I am hoping they show up. I have an HD, so one M card and one hit _SHOULD _ do it. I'll keep your experience in mind during the setup and post the outcome.


----------



## Graymalkin

Does anyone know if Comcast of Union (New Jersey) has M-cards? When I set up my appointment, the supervisor said they had only S-cards, but I don't think he was really certain about what he was saying.


----------



## dswallow

Graymalkin said:


> Does anyone know if Comcast of Union (New Jersey) has M-cards? When I set up my appointment, the supervisor said they had only S-cards, but I don't think he was really certain about what he was saying.


Multistream cards are not prevalent around here. I've only seen them in the cable company DVRs they're distributing now, and even there they're sealed in place with a screwed-on panel and a sticker to prevent any casual removal of them. The CableCARD info is pre-stored with the receiver serial number so it can be activated without any CableCARD knowledge on the part of the CSRs... which is definitely not leveling the playing field.


----------



## ts2x4

New to the forum, but I've been keeping up with this ComCast / cable card issue & haven't seen any recent posts to answer my question.
Anyone have any recent experience with Comcast out of Schaumburg, IL, as far as obtaining / installing cable cards - particularly "M" type?
I've called them a few times & a few of the reps were semi knowledgeable but availability, pricing, etc. was all over the map. One did say that she had heard that they would "soon" be allowing self install like they do their HD DVRs.
I stopped by the office on Wise Rd. in Schaumburg & the rep there thought a "multi-stream" cable card was so that you could get picture-in-picture. She said I couldn't rent the cards but had to buy them for $26/ea & her system said they had to be installed by their tech. Since I knew full well you can't "buy" their cards that conversation ended quickly.
Anyone have any current info for those of us in the N/W suburbs? I've seen several references that the Comcast office near downtown Chicago (North Ave.) is giving out cards for self install but will they do that for customers outside the Chicago City limits?


----------



## aharris999

For those in Richmond, VA (not Chesterfield), apparently the M-Cards that Comcast has given out are not working correctly, and all are being returned to Motorola. Comcast was able to dig up an old S-Card from one of their office TV's, and we plugged it in and paired it this afternoon. One hit and the card works great (following a tivo restart). Now I just need them to find one more S-card, or get the M-cards to work, and I'll be all set!


----------



## dswallow

aharris999 said:


> For those in Richmond, VA (not Chesterfield), apparently the M-Cards that Comcast has given out are not working correctly, and all are being returned to Motorola. Comcast was able to dig up an old S-Card from one of their office TV's, and we plugged it in and paired it this afternoon. One hit and the card works great (following a tivo restart). Now I just need them to find one more S-card, or get the M-cards to work, and I'll be all set!


Since slot 2 can only have an S-card (or an M-card which will then behave as an S-card), perhaps you could try the real S-card in slot 1 and an M-card in slot 2. Perhaps whatever's wrong with the M-card only affects their use in a multistream configuration.


----------



## bpmarkowitz

aharris999 said:


> For those in Richmond, VA (not Chesterfield), apparently the M-Cards that Comcast has given out are not working correctly, and all are being returned to Motorola. Comcast was able to dig up an old S-Card from one of their office TV's, and we plugged it in and paired it this afternoon. One hit and the card works great (following a tivo restart). Now I just need them to find one more S-card, or get the M-cards to work, and I'll be all set!


Thats amazing that they found any. I have been calling Comcast in Richmond for 2 weeks trying to get CableCards for my Tivo, and every day its the same story "Sorry, we don't have any, call back tomorrow"....


----------



## BPlexico

dachtler said:


> Just a follow up. Marin County now has M-cards. Comcast is coming to install mine tomorrow afternoon. They've never installed an M-card before, so we'll see what happens...


Let me know how you fair. I have a second card on order for installation on Sunday into my Tivo HD. ( I am using the one I had in my Hitachi Plasma in the TIVO HD for now).

I called today based on your posting and requested an M card - after the person checked (she didnt know what they were) - she said she would add that to my order for Sunday.

So hopefully Sunday they will arrive with an M card and I wont need to 2 of the S cablecards.

If you can pass along the name of your tech that would be great. I am located in San Rafael.

Barr


----------



## jsb_hburg

A tech came over to install yesterday. He had no prior CableCard experience. I walked him through the install steps over the phone while at work near the end of the workday. At 5:00, I had left work for home and arrived there at 5:15, 20 minutes after I ended the call with the tech. By 5:15, he had left. I was irate. 

I was told that he did not want to stick around for me, that he just tried one of the three cards in the first slot and got a 161-1 error and that he was told by another tech over the phone that none of the cards that he had would work since they were J Cards.

Anyone here know of a J Card?

I called to complain and got the install fee waived and will get a lead tech to install the CableCards hopefully this afternoon.

I know that this is my first post as I finally bought a TivoHD last Thursday. Sorry for the rant.


----------



## shohn

Pacific, WA (25 mi. south of Seattle)

I got self install on the cards, no charge for the cards. I was able to setup everything on the same day my TivoHD arrived. Only took the phone Comcast support ten minutes to push the code to my cards.

This was so easy! Just unplug the Series 2 and plug in the new box using the same cables.


----------



## magnum68

Has anyone provided there very own cablcards instead of renting them from the cable companies? If so, were you able to get them to work?


----------



## pulsedrive

bpmarkowitz said:


> Thats amazing that they found any. I have been calling Comcast in Richmond for 2 weeks trying to get CableCards for my Tivo, and every day its the same story "Sorry, we don't have any, call back tomorrow"....


Don't feel bad, I have had 8, count them, EIGHT failed appointments with Comcast in the NOVA area. I live in Manassas, VA and I have had them cancel on me or just flat out not show up 8 times now. I even took a day off work to try and work this out, hoping that in a WHOLE day, they could get their crap together. Nope, not once. I keep getting told, we are out of them, no, we have them but don't have a tech available to install them. We install them on Saturday, we don't install them on Saturdays, etc. Everytime it is a different story. I have talked to multiple supervisors, and they never call me back or get anything done. One even told me they were crediting my account for all the trouble, and never did.


----------



## mae

mae said:


> Great! I just confirmed my appointment for 10-1 tomorrow with Comcast Howard County, and I am hoping they show up. I have an HD, so one M card and one hit _SHOULD _ do it. I'll keep your experience in mind during the setup and post the outcome.


Well they did it on the first try! An ACI contractor (Darnell) showed up at about 12:30 (inside the window). He said he had never seen a Tivo or done a CC install. He had an M card, a copy of the instructions to installers that comes in the box, and a copy of some troubleshooting ideas from this board. He insisted I power down the TV and the Tivo before inserting the card, so I did and we waited for the long boot cycle.

He called the numbers into _HIS_ dispatch, and she then called Comcast to activate the card. Despite the high probability of one digit being wrong, Comcast hit the card three times and it activated. All digital channels came on except the premium ones (HBO,Showtime,Starz). We rebooted the Tivo, but no change.

He called the dispatcher, she called Comcast, they hit the card a few more times and suddenly the premiums came in. He left after about 1.5 hours and I re-ran Guided Setup

So far, so good. It shows that it is possible on the first, on-time visit. I'm a pretty sophisticated user, have experience with cable cards on a Mediacomm system (3 trips and 5 cards to get a TV working), had everything ready including posts from this thread, and could "help" the installer. I don't know if it would have worked with the average person who doesn't understand CC's or the Tivo.

Good luck to those with the process still ahead of them and thanks to those who went where no one went before and posted their experience and advice.


----------



## designbot

Here's where I'm at. I'm switching from DirecTV to Comcast with a TiVo HD to take advantage of their "Triple Play" deal here in Atlanta.

Called on September 8, got an appointment for September 18 between 11 and 2. The customer service guy tried to tell me the CableCards would be something like $30 each. I told him that the Comcast website said they shouldn't cost anything. He put me on hold, and came back saying that the cards would be free, but they would cost $1.50/month each, and $18.25 to install. They had no idea what an M-card was. I called back again to talk to someone else, because I knew at least one of the cards should be free. The lady I talked to still had no idea what I was talking about. She said I was listed for two "TiVo cards," which cost $1.50/month. She said if I wanted "CableCards" instead, those would be free. I told her I was pretty sure those were the same thing, so she put me down for two CableCards for no monthly fee.

Well, September 18 rolled around. No installer at 11, but Comcast called at 1 to say he was running late, and would be here around 2:30. At 2, I got another call from Comcast to explain to me why the installer was "wallfishing." I said I didn't know what she was talking about, and she said, "isn't the installer there?" I said, "no," and she said, "Well, that's weird," and hung up.

Finally, around 2:15, "Bill" showed up. He had clearly never seen a TiVo before, and he didn't really seem to know what a CableCard was. I folded down the front flap and showed him where they needed to go, and he just sort of looked at me. Then I told him I would need to make sure that the Comcast phone service worked with my alarm system. He looked around for a while, and said he didn't think he could do it because he hadn't worked with my security company before (Ackerman). I told him that the Comcast website assured that their phone service should work with security systems, so he said OK.

An hour or so later, my phone was hooked up. For half an hour or so, Bill clicked randomly at icons and windows on my Mac trying to find a mythical "Run" button to tell him my IP address, because he didn't believe me when I showed it to him in System Preferences. Despite his help, I eventually got the internet working. I came into the living room to find Bill changing channels on my TV. I explained again that the cable needed to be hooked up to my TiVo, not my TV, and that I needed two CableCards. I had to open the flap again and show him where the cards were supposed to go. He looked at me for a while again, and then, a wave of recognition passing over his face, said, "oh, yeah, they didn't have any cards at the warehouse this morning, so I couldn't pick them up."

He insisted he would drop off two cards the next morning and hurried out the door. I had to unplug the cable from the TV myself and hook it up to my TiVo.

Unsurprisingly, the next morning has come and gone with no word from Bill. I called Comcast, who said that they would call the dispatcher, who would call me back. I'm still waiting.

-- Update: 9/21/07

Bill never dropped off the cards, and the dispatcher didn't call me back, but when I called Comcast again, they set me up with an appointment for the next day between 2 and 5.

Melvin came by at about 4:30, and definitely knew what he was doing more than Bill. He hadn't done a TiVo HD before, but he was familiar with CableCards. He had to mess with the wiring and sit on the phone with Comcast for over an hour, but he got everything working. Good guy.

One thing that tripped us up: Comcast's Triple Play Starter package actually includes *fewer* channels than Digital Basic. At first they told me it would be $3/month to get the extra channels, then they said I would need to upgrade to a package that costs $60/month more. Sounds like I need to spend some more time playing CSR roulette...


----------



## jmpage2

Just got off my 10th call with Comcast. I was told the following;

1. In my market (Denver) there is no provision for M-card installation in Tivo. "Comcast's contract is for the installation of two S-cards in Tivo units at this time".

2. Even though my first digital converter box is free, there is an additional $7 charge PER DEVICE for my HD programming (TNT, Discovery, etc). So in essence I am paying $7 per month for my "free" receiver as well as paying a $7 a month charge for the "HD Programming" that my Tivo HD receives.

Since many here have told me that they are not paying these charges, maybe someone could give me the name of the Comcast executive assistant in PA who I can write to about these charges.

thanks.


----------



## renkablue

Houston TX is my area - Comcast offers cable tv, digital phone and internet. I am a subscriber of the broadband internet, But Vonage has my phone service. By reading the post, it looks like Comcast policies are different by area of the country. I am new and haven't received my Tivo yet (purchased Series 2 from ebay). This will be my first experience, but I have heard nothing but good things about Tivo. If I enjoy my Tivo like I hope to enjoy it, I will consider the upgrade to Series 3. I am posting on this because I don't know why or when to consider going to a Cable Card....what is this anyway?
Kay


----------



## clemon79

jmpage2 said:


> Since many here have told me that they are not paying these charges, maybe someone could give me the name of the Comcast executive assistant in PA who I can write to about these charges.


Doug's posted it several times, most recently in this post.


----------



## lukin11

Hi all, great forum, been reading for a while & this is my first post.

I recently had to switch from DirecTV to Comcast because the tech couldn't get a signal from the HD satellites (was trying to upgrade to DirecTV HD for my new tv). Long story short, I am hating my Comcast DVR and miss my DirecTV Tivo badly.

I currently have an SA 8300HDC that actually has an mstream cablecard in it. What I'm trying to figure out is... can I just buy the TivoHD and throw the card in? From the other posts in here, it sounds like it's really a matter of Comcast having the mstream card info 'registered' at the main office.... since I already have everything working... I'm hoping for the best here ....

Granted I will have to return the SA box to not be charged for it, but if I can not put up with the hassle of the cablecard mstream vs ssstream and not have to have a tech out here... I'd be pretty happy!

Thanks!

EDIT: I think I found my answer in the CableCard Installation FAQ (to which I cannot link since i am a n00b!) ... it looks like it's a GO!

EDIT #2: From the Tivo site


> If you already have a CableCARD installed in your TV, contact your cable provider to see if you can transfer it to the DVR. Many cable providers associate CableCARDs with the device numbers of the slots in which they are installed when the CableCARDs are active; if you insert the card in the TiVo HD DVR, the card will not work, and may stop working when inserted back into the TV.


 ... ugh maybe I will follow those instructions


----------



## dswallow

lukin11 said:


> I currently have an SA 8300HDC that actually has an mstream cablecard in it. What I'm trying to figure out is... can I just buy the TivoHD and throw the card in?


No, it won't be possible to do. Comcast is skirting the intent of the "level playing field" of CableCARDs being required even in their own equipment by essentially sealing the CableCARD into the receiver. Everything in their authorization system expects the serial number of the receiver and the particular CableCARD already in it to be the known, and there's no provision to remove the CableCARD, placing it into something else, and updating the necessary data in Comcast's system.

In essence, even though their new receivers use a CableCARD, it may as well not for all the difference it makes. The techs installing them don't ever deal with CableCARDs, the dispatch CSR's don't ever deal with the CableCARD authorization details -- only the receiver serial number, and the cards are even locked in place with a metal coverplate so they're not easily removed/swapped. There's also no provision to swap jsut the CableCARD, you have to swap an entire receiver.


----------



## notabbott

So, if my installer slotted both CableCARDs at the same time, how do I fix the damage? Right now, the first card works, but the second card only gets the most basic level of channels (local broadcast, local HD, local access) and "EnabledByCP" is stuck on "no." And that behavior persisted when the second CableCARD is swapped out. Twice.

I'm running out of ideas here.

Thanks,
COZ


----------



## dachtler

BPlexico said:


> Let me know how you fair. I have a second card on order for installation on Sunday into my Tivo HD. ( I am using the one I had in my Hitachi Plasma in the TIVO HD for now).
> 
> I called today based on your posting and requested an M card - after the person checked (she didnt know what they were) - she said she would add that to my order for Sunday.
> 
> So hopefully Sunday they will arrive with an M card and I wont need to 2 of the S cablecards.
> 
> If you can pass along the name of your tech that would be great. I am located in San Rafael.
> 
> Barr


The tech showed up this afternoon with 2 Motorola M-cards, just in case one didn't work right. He removed the two S-cards, installed the M-card in slot one, had the call center switch the info, and I was back up-and-running with dual-tuner functionality in about 20 minutes. I asked if he knew how many M-cards they had received, and he didn't know aside from the one left in his hand... 

The tech that installed my cards was Darrell Briggs. Another tech named Brendan came along as well to see if a single M-card in-fact supported dual tuners in a THD. The guy at the San Rafael Comcast that found the M-cards and had them shipped to him was Charles Johnstone, so if the tech that shows up doesn't have any M-cards, have him/her contact Charles or Darrell.

Good luck!

Jason (First M-card in Marin County!  )


----------



## dswallow

notabbott said:


> So, if my installer slotted both CableCARDs at the same time, how do I fix the damage? Right now, the first card works, but the second card only gets the most basic level of channels (local broadcast, local HD, local access) and "EnabledByCP" is stuck on "no." And that behavior persisted when the second CableCARD is swapped out. Twice.
> 
> I'm running out of ideas here.


The concept of putting in CableCARDs one at a time and performing the authorization is simply to avoid getting everything confused by the CSR. It's definitely not a requirement. I've activated them both ways... one at a time, and most recently putting both in then calling for activation with the info. Any and all problems are almost always solely because of info not being correct on the account -- either some peculiarity of order that authorized equipment needs to be listed, or programming details or authorization info being correctly associated with the card.

From your description it really sounds like they've not associated your programming tier info correctly with the second card.


----------



## notabbott

dswallow said:


> From your description it really sounds like they've not associated your programming tier info correctly with the second card.


Fair enough. How do I explain that to the person on the phone in a way they can understand and, uh, fix?

Thanks,
COZ


----------



## dswallow

notabbott said:


> Fair enough. How do I explain that to the person on the phone in a way they can understand and, uh, fix?


Well, I think I'd focus on trying to talk to someone who has successfully dealt with CableCARDs several times; at that point any issues like how billing codes are entered for each device should be apparent to someone familiar with the system.

Most of the time it seems one says "CableCARD" and the CSR hears "cable box" and you never get far with such CSRs.


----------



## aaronwt

I know here a CSR can't input the info needed to get the CC working. They can input info but it doesn't do anything to get the CC working. There are only a couple of people in my area that have access to the head end where the equipment is to input the info. Even when I had a tech that knew what he was doing and who to contact, it took a while to contact the person since one of them is on call 24/7 and if not at the equipment can take a while to enter the info.
They need to do it like FIOS where the tech enters the info in their laptop without having to contact a secondary person. The Comast techs I had always had to repeatedly yell the info over the phone until they got it right.


----------



## lemieuxfan67

FINALLY!!!!

So after a week of back and forth with Comcast I finally have my tivoHD working.

First install was last wed...only got local broadcast channels and was getting "CP not Auth" error.

Second tech came out last friday who actually installed a cableCARD in a tivo before. he installed a new m-card and called it in. i got "CP Auth" message, but still only local broadcast channels. he said to wait to see if they "show up" over the weekend. when they did not all weekend he got in touch with a more experienced person. they made some "billing" or computer changes to my account which the tech said they had to change on the other tivo they installed to get that working.

I now get all my channels, SD and HD!!!!

It appears that multiple people have had problems with "coding" or "billing" computer glitches. The way they resolved this was to strip my account of everything, build it back up, and re-hit multiple times.

P.S. Wanted to say thanks for all the info on this board. Any time I questions i fired up the laptop and looked here.
Comcast should print out this thread and use it as a training manual...lol


----------



## lukin11

dswallow said:


> No, it won't be possible to do. Comcast is skirting the intent of the "level playing field" of CableCARDs being required even in their own equipment by essentially sealing the CableCARD into the receiver. Everything in their authorization system expects the serial number of the receiver and the particular CableCARD already in it to be the known, and there's no provision to remove the CableCARD, placing it into something else, and updating the necessary data in Comcast's system.


Thanks Doug ... I guess I get the honor of experiencing more fun with Comcast CSRs. Wish me luck!


----------



## bpmarkowitz

Well i called comcast corporate and seem to have gotten the wheels turning here in Richmond, Va...They have been "out" of cablecards for two weeks and their only solution is to call back tomorrow. 

I called corporate and they are going to track down some cablecards and make sure I get them. I have the Tivo HD which will support the M cards so should I ask for one M card or get 2 S cards. I am more worried about EASE of getting this thing to work than price at this point...


----------



## notabbott

dswallow said:


> Well, I think I'd focus on trying to talk to someone who has successfully dealt with CableCARDs several times; at that point any issues like how billing codes are entered for each device should be apparent to someone familiar with the system.
> 
> Most of the time it seems one says "CableCARD" and the CSR hears "cable box" and you never get far with such CSRs.


Yeah, I know. On the last call, I asked the CSR to try to flag my account somehow so someone who knows what they're talking about might actually find it. Which sounds crazy, but I actually got a call *from* Comcast last Friday, and had we diagnosed the problem properly then (I thought the second card was getting nothing, when it was actually just getting local/basic channels), we might have nailed it down.

The individual CSR doesn't seem enabled to find someone realtime who can help. Do I ask for a supervisor and hope they can locate the right person? Or just keep calling in the hopes that I eventually get someone useful?

Later,
COZ


----------



## jmpage2

clemon79 said:


> Doug's posted it several times, most recently in this post.


Thanks. I know comcast's address but "office of the president" is not what I am after. I have found you get better results if you actually send the letter to a real live person.

So, for example "mary smith, executive assistant" vs. something generic like office of the president or CEO.


----------



## Piper1

I have every called Comcast every other day for about 8 days trying to get a couple of cable cards for my new HD TIVO, actually just ttrying to talk to someone about them, or set up an appoitment. They keep telling me that their procedure is to send an email to "that department" and they will give me a call back shortly. Their answer varies from "shortly" to "24 to 48 hours". When I call back to ask why no one has called me back, they say all they can do is send another email to the cable card department. No one ever calls me back about them. I even told them that the FCC requires them to provide me with cards, and that they are refusing to even call me back. The lady says they are not refusing, that it just takes time to get back to me, as other customers need help too. Then she said she will check into it and I will get called back "shortly". Of course, no call back. I have asked to speak with a supervisor numerous times, only to be told, there is not one there at the present time, or they are busy and they can take my number and call me back. yeah, right. I have called numerous local Comcast retail outlet, and they say none of them carry the cards, that a technician has them and has to come out to install them. But I can't even get a return call from any of them to even ask a question or set up an appointment. i am highly PO'ed at this point. What can I do, or what would you do? All I want is to freakin talk to some on that handle the cards. I am getting the runaround an can't get anyone to help me, besides saying they will send someone an email and have them call me back. It has been 8 days, I would tink I could get a phone call by now.


----------



## jlib

jmpage2 said:


> Thanks. I know comcast's address but "office of the president" is not what I am after. I have found you get better results if you actually send the letter to a real live person.
> 
> So, for example "mary smith, executive assistant" vs. something generic like office of the president or CEO.


Here's some Comcast executives.


----------



## PHeadland

Executive summary: 100% perfect!

The Comcast guy came this morning, well inside the scheduled time slot. He was first-class and knew exactly what he was doing in every respect. He brought 4 M cards just in case, but the first one worked perfectly first time. He checked all the HD channels without being asked before asking me to sign off on the job.

The Comcast tech told me he is the guy who does almost all CableCard installations in this area. He knew all about Tivo, HTPC, etc. He recently had a multi-hour epic struggle getting an HTPC with CableCard slots to work properly (the HTPC had a dead slot), so Tivo HD was a walk in the park for him. He said that Tivo "has way more features" than the Comcast DVR box and had zero issue with people preferring Tivo over the Comcast DVR.

The only hurdle left is seeing whether next month's bill has any nasty extra charges. As previously mentioned, the local CSR said my bill would not change, because I am simply swapping my old (non HD) digital cable box for a CableCard. IOW, there should be no bogus "HD programming charge". And, yes, the non-premium HD channels (ESPN HD, Discovery HD, etc.) are coming in loud and clear.


----------



## sshep12345

hey all...

i've tried to read all 8000 pages of this thread...but...

i bought my hd series 3 yesterday, went to comcast nashville and got 3 single stream cards.

1st one activated fine.

2nd one i thought was fine, but it says card in slot 2 is associated with cablecard 1

so looks like i really just have 1 tuner working

can someone give me a quick answer on who/how to get this 2nd card provisioned correctly ?

thanks!

stephen


----------



## drcos

What do you mean "it says card in slot 2 is associated with cablecard 1"
On which screen?

Do you have Motorola or SA cards? You can search the thread for the pertinent CP screen info for either flavor, which will give you more information to help you help Comcast to fix the problem.

Most folks on the boards are willing to help if you give enough information to help, but your post is akin to "my car won't start. help me."

...and at the time of your post there were *124* pages.


----------



## tmesser

drcos said:


> ...and at the time of your post there were *124* pages.


Or 75 pages, if you're viewing 50 posts per page. 

But I digress.


----------



## silypuddy

Piper1 said:


> ....i am highly PO'ed at this point. What can I do, or what would you do? All I want is to freakin talk to some on that handle the cards. I am getting the runaround an can't get anyone to help me, besides saying they will send someone an email and have them call me back. It has been 8 days, I would tink I could get a phone call by now.


You can try a call/letter to the office of the president route or get a hold of your local franchise authority and complain to them. The office of the president info has been floating around in this thread, and your local franchise authority information can be found on your cable bill. I guess the last resort would be a letter/complaint to the FCC.

I'm just amazed at how some Comcast locations are totaly cool with Cablecards while others are so hostile. I wonder if it is a regional thing or just random? (Possibly a particular VP's area or something?)


----------



## kdwarren

Got my HD yesterday as an anniversary present.

Just called comcast and of course she was dumb. Said I needed 2 cards but they are multi cards

Installation cost 26.99
Monthly card cost is 8.99 (not too pset cause I get to dump the crappy comcast DVR!!!!)

I tried to tell her I only need one card if they are multi, so I guess my hubby will have to deal with the installation tech and see if we actually need 2 cards.

My installation apt is almost a week away.

I still plan to try to visit a comcast store near my work place and see if I can score 2 cards that are activated etc... Doubt I will have luck but I can try right?

I saw some people have had luck with that earlier in this post but I have a feeling comcast is using the tivo 3 to get an installation charge out of all of us.

thanks for this post It really helped!!
Karen

PS: I am in the Chicago area.


----------



## SnakeEyes

I have spent a few days now trying to get cable cards working for a friend in Houston. First they didn't have the cards we got in person in the system Then the card would not authorize and I had to get a replacement. Now I have to wait until Monday because activations only happen during business hours of 8-5, m-f. Lame.


----------



## tmesser

kdwarren said:


> Monthly card cost is 8.99 (not too pset cause I get to dump the crappy comcast DVR!!!!)


$8.99 sounds a little high for Comcast territory. Make sure they're not including a $7 box rental fee with that.


----------



## magnum68

I don't have any cablecards in my S3 becuase Comcast just couldn't get it right. They kept on saying that the cards were bad. I think they tried about five CCs. 
Well, I read somewhere in this site that you can use the S3 as a dual tuner as long there are no cards or two cards in it. Mine does not have any. So I connected a HDTV antenna, a $40 one and I can pick up my local HD channels clearly. I am happy with that. I will keep it that way becuase I don't pay for my cable becuase it's already included in my association fees. I love the fact that I am able to record two HD channels at the same time just by using the antenna. I love it. :up:


----------



## chamerloon

Bellingham WA, Comcast
I just got my HDTivo on Thurs, picked up the cards myself in the afternoon, spent 15 minutes with the Comcast tech on the phone, watched free NBC fall previews this weekend, and my picture quality is actually much better through the Tivo than from the cable box. I'm feeling lucky and I'll return the old cable box and extra M card this week and pray there aren't hidden fees somewhere.


----------



## kdwarren

tmesser said:


> $8.99 sounds a little high for Comcast territory. Make sure they're not including a $7 programming fee with that.


Thanks, I think it is too high too. I plan to call and try to get a different csr and get that lowered.

I am on the phone right now and geesh...comcast really does suck! The guy is sending me to tech support to see if I can know what the 8.99 fee is per month. I think that is cause the lady put tivo on my account. Comcast is really frustrating.

Oh well, I guess I could have expected that, I still think the 8.99 is worth dumping the comcast DVR.
I am being told 7.49 for the 1st card and 1.50 for the second now....  gotta love comcast.

now CSR #3 says free for 1st card then 1.50 for second.


----------



## dswallow

kdwarren said:


> I am being told 7.49 for the 1st card and 1.50 for the second now....  gotta love comcast.
> 
> now CSR #3 says free for 1st card then 1.50 for second.


Both of those are likely correct.

The difference is one is including the additional outlet charge. But if it's the only/first outlet then that charge is built into your digital programming package.


----------



## SnakeEyes

OK, so I checked again after getting back into Houston. Some of my channels come in, while others do not. I Called support again and they didn't have all my packages set right. He sent a hit to fix that and some i checked were now on that were not before but not all of them. Tech support told me it may take some time for all the channels to come in. True?


----------



## clemon79

chamerloon said:


> Bellingham WA, Comcast
> I just got my HDTivo on Thurs, picked up the cards myself in the afternoon, spent 15 minutes with the Comcast tech on the phone, watched free NBC fall previews this weekend, and my picture quality is actually much better through the Tivo than from the cable box. I'm feeling lucky and I'll return the old cable box and extra M card this week and pray there aren't hidden fees somewhere.


The experience I had, combined with yours, makes me think that there was a fair amount of training for CSR's in the last month in whatever call center services Seattle. My last experience swapping out my two S-cards for a M-card was smooth as silk as well.

'Bout damn time.


----------



## Patranus

I recently bought a TiVo S3. This was a big mistake as I am now forced to keep Comcast. Anyways, I schedualed an install for 2 Multi-Stream CableCards. The tech came and essentially jammed them cards into my TiVo and left. Didnt check ot see if it work or anything. I was unable to be at home due to work so I had someone there who is not as informed as I am when it comes to these type of things. I called Comcast and I was informed that another Tech would have to come out and fix the problem. Not being able to get time off work I had to schedual someone to be at my house again. The Tech came out 3 days later to fix the problem.

He installed and got working one Single-Stream CableCard with the exception of a few HD channels. The seconds card worked for bassic channels such as CBS, ABC, or FOX, but it did not work for such networks as ESPN, TNT, or FX. The Tech also removed my cable modem from my account shutting down my internet.

I spend two hours on the phone getting my internet working on Saturday. I called Comcast today to resolve my cable issues. I informed the customer service rep that ESPN, TNT, FX was not working on one card and that TNTHD, UHD, and MOJO was not working on the other. The customer service rep tried to reset the cards but that did not work. I was on hold while the TiVo was restarting and I guess she was looking at my account. I was informed that I would no longer be getting TNTHD, UHD, ect unless I opted to pay an $11.99/month fee. I told her that this was unacceptable. At that moment I my TiVo was opperational and I informed her that her reset did not fix any problem. She then told me that I would need to schedual an appointment for a Tech to come out.

I then asked to be transfered to a manager. She flat out told me NO. After bantering with her she put me on hold for 10 minutes. I was then informed that no manager was available and that they would call me back. That was several hours ago. 

I called back and asked to speak to a manager. I was transfered. There was no record about my previous request. I report my previous customer service rep and filed a complaint. I then spent the next 2 hours "trouble shooting" my problem. In the end I have my 3rd Tech coming out tomorrow.

So in the end I have a TiVo S3 I am stuck with, two worthless CableCards, several missing channels that I will not be getting back, and a larger bill.

Sweet!!!!


----------



## jlib

Users should fill in their location information. Also, if any advisement is desired notate the cable card screen info. Or if one wants to purely vent that is totally fine, too.


----------



## PHeadland

kdwarren said:


> Monthly card cost is 8.99


That is wrong. If you only get one card (you only need one M card for a TiVo HD), it should cost ZERO. The first connection charge is bundled into your cable package, and includes the cable card or a non-HD set-top box. In fact, if you are returning one of Comcast's DVRs, your bill should be reduced by ~$5.


----------



## PHeadland

Patranus said:


> I was informed that I would no longer be getting TNTHD, UHD, ect unless I opted to pay an $11.99/month fee.


That is 100% BS. Your Comcast package includes a base set of HD channels, including the ones you mention. You need to keep escalating this.

PS: It would be a huge help if you updated your profile to include your location, since experiences vary so widely by region.


----------



## kdwarren

Yep, I agree with all of you 8.99 is too much. I think they were adding in some fee for HD channels. I told them I already subscribe and pay for the channels I need.

this is for my primary outlet and I got someone in sales that told me the others I spoke to were wrong. My 1st card is free and if I need a second (which I doubt I do) it would be 1.50. I like that price much better. And when I turn in the crappy Comcast DVR I will get a few bucks savings on my bill.

My hubby and I are both going to try to get a card at a local comcast. 

last time called to upgrage us to the HD package we have now and the CSR said he could not by any means get a comcast box at a local store and install himself. 
So he made the apt but still went to the store and the lady just handed him one over the counter plus a second aditional free one (not a hd DVR though) we can use somewhere else in the house. He had her also cancel his installation apt. I had a neighbor that got their HD package by intsallation and they did not get the free extra box.

So I hope he can get lucky again with the cable cards. if not I still have my apt Fri. 

thanks for all your help everyone! 

I am so excited to dump that Comcast DVR !!!! I hate that thing!! It is super slow and seems to not work well with my harmony remote but tivo has no problems.

Karen


----------



## tmesser

I picked up a THD yesterday and set it up for OTA (just in time for premiere week!) for now, until I finish watching the last few shows on my S2DT and move it out of the way to hook up the existing cable connection (I don't much feel like adding another splitter or buying a 3-way, and the box is going to a friend very soon).

I already have Comcast Digital Preferred with HBO, and I have one CableCARD in my Sony TV that I intend to leave alone. I visited my local Comcast office across the street this afternoon and was told they don't hand out CCs, so I called for an install. I told them I have a TiVo and that it can use 1 M-Card or 2 S-Cards; the rep said he would note it on the work order. When I requested that the tech bring extra cards, he said, "They always carry extras."  After reading stories here, I know better.

The CC install for my TV was painless last November. I hope this one is just as smooth. *crosses fingers*


----------



## Graymalkin

I upgraded from Digital Starter to Digital Preferred Plus -- but I'm not getting any of the Preferred Tier channels. Comcast tried refreshing the card twice, and I tried recycling the power twice -- no luck. So now they're sending a tech out on Saturday.

If they can't get those preferred channels, I may just tell Comcast to take me back to the original Digital Starter package and let it go at that. For now, anyway.


----------



## notabbott

kdwarren said:


> My hubby and I are both going to try to get a card at a local comcast.


Did you say earlier that you were in Chicago? If so, the Comcast location on North Avenue doesn't have any of the multi-stream cards as of this morning, but they're going to call me when they know when they'll have them. In the meantime, I just keep scheduling tech visits on the hope that one of them will actually have the right card. For whatever reason, dual single-streams refuse to work properly (on the second tuner) with my HD box, and even the Comcast people who know what they're talking about can't figure out why.

Later,
COZ


----------



## tmesser

Well, here we go. 

The Comcast installer (company employee, not a contractor) showed up around 9:15 this morning. He had two S-Cards with him, which I knew wouldn't be much help if one was bad. After asking me, "Well, wouldn't it have been cheaper to get our DVR?"  he put both cards in at the same time and called dispatch. (At least he didn't have a problem with me holding the remote and navigating the TiVo menus.)

The card in slot 1 returned a 161-1 error. He didn't know what the error meant, and neither did dispatch; I had to tell him it indicated a bad card. The card in slot 2 was fine. While on the phone with dispatch, he took the bad card out of slot 1, put the card from slot 2 into slot 1, and verified the host/data info with the tech on the phone. I confirmed that I can receive the digital tier and my premiums. Naturally, he had no extra cards with him because he thought I was only getting one card, so the second one was his "extra." He told me to call Comcast to get another one.

The end result: I have one CC and OTA, and I have to schedule another appointment. :down: Could have been worse, I suppose, but this is still annoying.


----------



## jak117

I hoped for the best when I purchased my new TiVo HD. Things went well initially, the North Ave store in Chicago DOES hand out CableCARDs for self-install. In fact, the service rep told me they do it all the time and people usually have no problem with installation. After getting home, I ran through guided setup and inserted the CableCARD when instructed. I then contacted Comcast via the chat feature (as suggested earlier in this thread) to activate the card. Within a few minutes, I was able to see the basic channels (NBC, ABC, other locals). An hour later, I chatted with the same person because digital channels were not coming in (e.g. ESPN, TNT).

The immediate reply this time was to send a tech, which I wanted to avoid. Long story short, 2 phone CSRs and 2 online has left me with only analog channels. My gut feeling is that it is an authorization problem on Comcast's side, but all they seem to be able to do is send "signals" to it, I tried to give the data id, etc, but that was not on their screen.

Does anyone have any suggestions? The card came from the warehouse and I did read that someone needed an extra step to get the card set-up. I have not tried having them strip down my account yet - I may tonight after calling TiVo support. I have a tech coming tomorrow morning, but would prefer to avoid it if possible.

Has anyone else experienced this problem?

Thanks


----------



## silypuddy

jak117 said:


> I hoped for the best when I purchased my new TiVo HD. Things went well initially, the North Ave store in Chicago DOES hand out CableCARDs for self-install. In fact, the service rep told me they do it all the time and people usually have no problem with installation. After getting home, I ran through guided setup and inserted the CableCARD when instructed. I then contacted Comcast via the chat feature (as suggested earlier in this thread) to activate the card. Within a few minutes, I was able to see the basic channels (NBC, ABC, other locals). An hour later, I chatted with the same person because digital channels were not coming in (e.g. ESPN, TNT).
> 
> The immediate reply this time was to send a tech, which I wanted to avoid. Long story short, 2 phone CSRs and 2 online has left me with only analog channels. My gut feeling is that it is an authorization problem on Comcast's side, but all they seem to be able to do is send "signals" to it, I tried to give the data id, etc, but that was not on their screen.
> 
> Does anyone have any suggestions? The card came from the warehouse and I did read that someone needed an extra step to get the card set-up. I have not tried having them strip down my account yet - I may tonight after calling TiVo support. I have a tech coming tomorrow morning, but would prefer to avoid it if possible.
> 
> Has anyone else experienced this problem?
> 
> Thanks


What kind of cards do you have? Mot or SA?
What does your CP screen say for both cards?


----------



## kdwarren

notabbott said:


> Did you say earlier that you were in Chicago? If so, the Comcast location on North Avenue doesn't have any of the multi-stream cards as of this morning, but they're going to call me when they know when they'll have them. In the meantime, I just keep scheduling tech visits on the hope that one of them will actually have the right card. For whatever reason, dual single-streams refuse to work properly (on the second tuner) with my HD box, and even the Comcast people who know what they're talking about can't figure out why.
> 
> Later,
> COZ


I am live west of Chicago about 1 hour or so. I sure hope my area one has the right card. My hubby is gonna be pissed if he took off work for the installation for nothing.

Karen


----------



## jak117

silypuddy said:


> What kind of cards do you have? Mot or SA?


It's a Motorola M-Card, branded with a Motorola sticker.



silypuddy said:


> What does your CP screen say for both cards?


From memory (not home right now), the CP screen showed that the card had connected successfully and seemed to be receiving information. The auth status was listed as "MP" I believe. Is there anything I should be on the lookout for when I get home?



notabbott said:


> the Comcast location on North Avenue doesn't have any of the multi-stream cards as of this morning, but they're going to call me when they know when they'll have them


Sorry, I think I got the last of them yesterday afternoon. The CSR claimed that more would be in sometime today. They had to go to the warehouse to find even one M-card.

Thanks for the help!


----------



## Patranus

Per my last post. A new tech game out yesterday. I was told he was "the best" with CableCards in the East Bay. I was told when he left he checked both tuners and that everything worked fine. I was also told that I would have to talk to billing about my channel situation which is understandable.

When I got home, I had the exact same problem except that the slots where the cards worked were switched. Before, slot 1 was getting information and slot 2 did not work. Now slot 2 is getting information and slot 1 is not working. It clearly states that the card is not getting channel list data and has an error "Unknown 4" in some field.

I called Comcast and was hung up on by a customer service rep. I Called back and the next rep guided me through all of the steps that I have gone through 1000 times. I was transfered to someone else who had me remove the cable cards and repeat the "Guided Setup" again. This took an hour or so. The rep claimed he was sending signals to my box and was doing everything he could. Nothing fixed my problem.

Instead of sending out another rep, my case is being escalated to their IT department. I am scheduled to have a call back with the rep I talked to and IT on Wednesday.

I have not been offered any sort of discount or credit on my bill. Maybe I should call the customer retention department.

So, does anyone have any suggestions on my next step?

I love my TiVo but if I can't get it to work, I am going to have to return it or put it on EBay. I feel like a child giving up a puppy or something...


----------



## dsnyde27

OK... I live in Shrewsbury, PA in what was once an Adelphia cable system but is now Comcast. It's a motorola based system. I received a Tivo Series 3 HD and promptly called Comcast to schedule an install. The tech arrives 30 minutes early on a Saturday afternoon (excellent!) and being a prior systems engineer for a cable company who is VERY intimate with CableCards on an SA system, I'm thinking 20 minutes tops! First off, the cards are so brand new that this is the first M-Card that the tech has ever saw and only the 2nd CC install he's ever done. No problem, I know how they work.... so I insert the first card and access the pairing screen to give the tech the necessary info to call dispatch and setup the pairing and activation. A few hits later, boom, I have channel map and Validation in the conditional access screen. BUT, no encrypted channels are coming through... I get all the unencrypted OTA HD and the Music Choice stuff, but no Digital Tier or Premiums..... so they try the 2nd card.... it never gets anywhere... they look up the history of that card and gee... it did the same thing on the last 3 installs!! What genius decided to keep this card in rotation!? So, in the end I have one validated card that has the channel information with an auth code of "0C" which I've never heard of.... no video on any encrypted channel.... so they setup a return trouble call. Meanwhile I'm digging around for solutions and documentation on the forums... Monday another tech arrives (10 minutes early!) and immediately knows that there is a service code/billing code issue. He's happy as hell to see a successful validation... But after a bazillion hits and no results he elects to try two new cards. 1st card goes in, and validates, pulls a channel map, next card goes in, validates and also pulls the channel map.... neither card shows any encrypted channels.... After calling all over creation, the tech finally finds someone who knows a little something more than "Let me send it a hit" who actually builds an M-Card in the system (it wasn't defined yet?) and then sets up the cards in my account (supposedly putting them first in the equipment list at my request) and then assigning the channels to the cards.... sends a big hit and.... nothing.
The tech is telling this CSR that it is DEFINITELY a service code issue since the cards received the channel map and can tune the unencrypted channels (sniff!, I was SO proud!) but they won't hear of it..... He leaves. I'm stuck....
Today I call Comcast and tell them that I need my cable cards to work as expected and they immediately want to schedule a service call! I tell them that all that is going to do is have a tech standing in my living room talking to a CSR about service codes which is the same thing I'm doing RIGHT NOW! They fiddle with some code that was missing on one card and tell me to check it when I get home.... which I KNOW isn't going to fix it since neither card could tune so one code missing on one card isn't going to matter... Now I get to look forward to being enslaved to the phone while I go through the entire Comcast CSR staff to finally find one that knows how to assign the proper codes to my cards or can possibly BUILD the codes needed to assign to my cards and get me working..... What else can I do to get this resolved??? This is PAINFULLY stupid!! I could auth a cable card in 15 seconds from anywhere in the world... (probably couldn't now - you guessed it, Comcast bought that cable company... lol)
so Now what!? (throwing up hands in frustration)


----------



## dsnyde27

jak117 said:


> It's a Motorola M-Card, branded with a Motorola sticker.
> 
> From memory (not home right now), the CP screen showed that the card had connected successfully and seemed to be receiving information. The auth status was listed as "MP" I believe. Is there anything I should be on the lookout for when I get home?
> 
> Sorry, I think I got the last of them yesterday afternoon. The CSR claimed that more would be in sometime today. They had to go to the warehouse to find even one M-card.
> 
> Thanks for the help!


an auth status of 'MP' is NOT good and you might want to check the Val: status on the conditional access screen as I have a feeling that you will have a '? 0:00' there which means that you aren't paired properly in the system (you should have a 'V' and anything other than zero in the '0x00' field) V is for Validated (your host ID and Card ID were successfully paired in the system and the cable card validated the signals coming downstream assigned to the 'pair')

You should check the Network Access screen to make sure the Messages counter is rising... view the current number and then go back a screen and wait a few seconds then go back to the Network Access screen and see if the number incremented. If so then the card is receiving 'hits' from the system - if it's sitting at '0' and never goes anywhere, then it's not seeing anything from the system, indicating a possible problem with the cabling, the cable card, or a maybe a bad splitter in your home

Good Luck!!


----------



## BPlexico

Well after a very long day - I have my Tivo HD working with a Motorola Multi stream cablecard.

Appointment window was 8AM-12PM on Sunday. After no one shows up I call the Comcast office - they say the tech did not show because he did not have any cards. So they apologize, call tech and schedule an appointment for 1PM-5PM same day with assurance tech now has a multi stream Cablecard.

5PM no tech has arrived. I call Comcast office again. They hunt thru records, see no appointment, transfer me to a dispatcher who locates record. They call Tech to see where he is. They call me back and say the tech should be there around 6PM for install. Tech calls and he has no idea what the job is for, nor that I needed a cablecard installed.

545PM I call Comcast because at this point I have little faith they will show up. Speak to supervisor, he calls tech - finds out Tech has no cablecards and so they arrange for tech to pickup a card from another tech in area.

645PM the tech shows up at house. He explains he never had me listed as an appointment for the day nor did he know I needed a cablecard installed. Fortunately he has gotten the multistream card and has worked on Tivos before.

Install goes fine - we swap in the new multi stream card for my single cablecard that I already had installed. They are able to get all my stations, including the Digital preferred package after about 30 minutes (at first they only got the basic channels).

They determine the need to give the office the Cablecard serial # as opposed to Host ID to activate the multi stream card.

But they cannot get the HBO channels to come in (they were not able to do this the previous week either with the existing card.). That's ok for now - I am happy and the multi stream card works for dual tuning.

I callback Tuesday about getting HBO to work - still no luck after 30 minutes. They are sending a tech out on Thursday to diagnose and possibly install another card, though I told them I do not think it is a cablecard issue but an issue with something they need to do back at the office. We will see....

Barr


----------



## jak117

Thanks for the great info!



dsnyde27 said:


> an auth status of 'MP' is NOT good and you might want to check the
> Val: status on the conditional access screen as I have a feeling that you will have a '? 0:00' there which means that you aren't paired properly in the system


You are correct, the Val status is "? 0:00" -- how do I go about explaining to a Comcast CSR that the CableCARD was not paired properly? Are there steps that they need to take? (most do not seem to know about data id, etc).



dsnyde27 said:


> You should check the Network Access screen to make sure the Messages counter is rising...


The counter is incrementing, which is at least some good news.

The conditional access screen is now only showing the top four lines...last night it showed all as described on the TiVo support site.


----------



## lemieuxfan67

jak117 said:


> I hoped for the best when I purchased my new TiVo HD. Things went well initially, the North Ave store in Chicago DOES hand out CableCARDs for self-install. In fact, the service rep told me they do it all the time and people usually have no problem with installation. After getting home, I ran through guided setup and inserted the CableCARD when instructed. I then contacted Comcast via the chat feature (as suggested earlier in this thread) to activate the card. Within a few minutes, I was able to see the basic channels (NBC, ABC, other locals). An hour later, I chatted with the same person because digital channels were not coming in (e.g. ESPN, TNT).
> 
> The immediate reply this time was to send a tech, which I wanted to avoid. Long story short, 2 phone CSRs and 2 online has left me with only analog channels. My gut feeling is that it is an authorization problem on Comcast's side, but all they seem to be able to do is send "signals" to it, I tried to give the data id, etc, but that was not on their screen.
> 
> Does anyone have any suggestions? The card came from the warehouse and I did read that someone needed an extra step to get the card set-up. I have not tried having them strip down my account yet - I may tonight after calling TiVo support. I have a tech coming tomorrow morning, but would prefer to avoid it if possible.
> 
> Has anyone else experienced this problem?
> 
> Thanks


SAME problem I had.

Card was auth. and was receiving a great signal from comcast. the tech that did my card install had done a tivo in the area before. his last tivo had the same problem as mine. the problem was with the billing codes and the way my account was setup. he knew who to contact and how they could fix it. it took over the weekend but eventually i was able to receive all my channels.

As far as who to talk to....GOOD LUCK. As you can tell by reading this forum, 90% of the people that customers are able to get in touch with do not know how to fix any cable card issues besides reading "I will send a hit" and "I will send a tech" from a script. Unfortunately it takes talking to a knowledgeable tech to get anything to work. I was lucky and got one to come to my house on the second try.

If it helps...this is what is on my account as recent activity. This got my channels to work.

*09-17-07 STANDARD CABLE SERVICE 09/17 TO 10/21 $ -**.**
09-17-07 STANDARD CABLE SERVICE 09/17 TO 10/21 $ **.**
09-17-07 CHANGE SVC CABLE $ 0.00*


----------



## jfh3

BPlexico said:


> They determine the need to give the office the Cablecard serial # as opposed to Host ID to activate the multi stream card.
> 
> But they cannot get the HBO channels to come in (they were not able to do this the previous week either with the existing card.). That's ok for now - I am happy and the multi stream card works for dual tuning.
> 
> I callback Tuesday about getting HBO to work - still no luck after 30 minutes. They are sending a tech out on Thursday to diagnose and possibly install another card, though I told them I do not think it is a cablecard issue but an issue with something they need to do back at the office. We will see....


Look at the CableCARD installation FAQ - your card is not paired/validated properly. This must be fixed at the Comcast end.

Comcast needs the card serial number AND the Tivo Host ID AND the Tivo data value. Without all three in their system, you will never get the card in the proper state.


----------



## BPlexico

jfh3 said:


> Look at the CableCARD installation FAQ - your card is not paired/validated properly. This must be fixed at the Comcast end.
> 
> Comcast needs the card serial number AND the Tivo Host ID AND the Tivo data value. Without all three in their system, you will never get the card in the proper state.


Thanks - I will follow up with them - apparently they could not figure where to enter the HOST ID into their system - it would only "take" the cablecard s/n and data values...

And you are correct - viewing the diagnostic screens - the card is not paired.

Barr


----------



## jak117

Success! I finally was able to get in touch with someone who knew what they were doing and he initialized and paired the card correctly (as I had told 6 other CSRs they needed to do previously). After I gave him my data number and host id, he had the system set-up in about 3 minutes. On my TiVoHD, it did not flash a message and I simply needed to return to live tv to check.

Thanks to all on this thread for the great help and information.


----------



## BPlexico

Well another update - I called Comcast tonight to follow up in regards to the paring. The person took down my Cablecard s/n, Host ID and Data ID. After about 20 minutes he told me there were two issues.

1. The first had to do with the Host ID

2. The second had to do with the fact that the serial number of the cablecard associated with the account did not match the s/n of the cablecard I know had and they needed to call the warehouse which had the old cablecard and get some information from them and some data input by them into the system before HBO would work (this part made no sense to me at all)

They believe everything should work sometime tomorrow after the information is "released" from the warehouse.

Stay tuned.

Barr


----------



## SnakeEyes

notabbott said:


> Did you say earlier that you were in Chicago? If so, the Comcast location on North Avenue doesn't have any of the multi-stream cards as of this morning, but they're going to call me when they know when they'll have them. In the meantime, I just keep scheduling tech visits on the hope that one of them will actually have the right card. For whatever reason, dual single-streams refuse to work properly (on the second tuner) with my HD box, and even the Comcast people who know what they're talking about can't figure out why.
> 
> Later,
> COZ


So Coz has HD? guess that means party at your place on Oct 13th. I'll tell Ben to spread the word.


----------



## jfh3

BPlexico said:


> 2. The second had to do with the fact that the serial number of the cablecard associated with the account did not match the s/n of the cablecard I know had and they needed to call the warehouse which had the old cablecard and get some information from them and some data input by them into the system before HBO would work (this part made no sense to me at all)


Well, if they don't use the info from the card installed in your box, they won't get any further than they are now.


----------



## notabbott

SnakeEyes said:


> So Coz has HD? guess that means party at your place on Oct 13th. I'll tell Ben to spread the word.


Comcast doesn't carry HDNet last I checked, so it's still the Globe for that one, assuming they have their ducks in a row.

And do we know specifically what this billing hack is? I've got the exact same problem as a couple of other people here, where my second card only gets OTA channels...haven't tried Music Choice. AUTH is subscribed, but EnabledByCP is no, and any new single-stream card we put in that slot does the exact same thing.

The current thinking is that swapping out the two single-stream cards for a multi-stream card should make the problem go away, but it seems like that's the brute force method.


----------



## AlphaDelta

I took the plunge and called Comcast to upgrade to digital and get cards. I had the fee schedule/channel guide Comcast had just sent out in their last bill, and had decided on "Digital Classic" package. The CSR said it was no longer offered, giving me the choice of "Starter" or "Preferred". I wonder if it is really no longer offered, or it is just a tactic to get you to choose the more expensive package. Anyway, I choose "Preferred", not wanting to get in an argument. He then said I could pick up the "self-install kit"  (cable box and some coax) at the local store, or I could have an installer come for $17.95. I then informed him I would need 2 cablecards, and asked if I could pick those up and install them myself. He didn't know, put me on hold to find out. He came back and said they had to be installed by a tech. He then said there would be an addition digital outlet fee for the second device. I informed him both cards would go in the same device, a TiVo. Waiting for the sell for the Comcast DVR, he surprised me by saying he heard the new TiVo's are supposed to be cool  He had a few openings for the installation the following day, I chose 2-5 pm slot.

Taking the afternoon off work, I was was watching TiVo, expecting the tech to show up at 5:30. Much to my surprise, about 1:55 I hear the knock at the door. His name is Andrew and has 2 cablecards to install. He seems pretty knowledgeable, has brought the 2 cards but says they are the "new" M-cards and that I should only need one. I tell him the very new TiVoHD will work with 1 M-card but that my S3 is slighly older and needs 2 cards. The cards appeared to be Motorola, but I didn't get that close a look.

After checking the signal strength, he puts in the first card. (I'm pleased he knows to do them one at a time.) He writes down the pairing ID's and calls to have the data entered and the card hit. After a while the card receives the channels and we test some of them which are working.

We repeat the process for card 2, and again, everything appears to be working. I now do a more thorough check of the channels and none of the channels in the "Preferred" package are coming in. It seems they had "Digital Plus" on my account (which I gather is what the price sheet calls "Starter"). He calls to have Preferred put on my account, and have the cards hit again. The new channels refuse to tune. They hit them again, and no change. I reboot the TiVo to see if that makes a difference. Doesn't seem to.

They recheck the pairing data on card 1 and find 1 digit off. It is corrected and they hit the card again. Instead of fixing card 1 we now get no channels, and the 161-4 error shows up. (I've read that this is the "good" error, but don't really see how it is good, when it can't tune _any_ channels.) Card 2 is now working with all the channels in the "Preferred" package.

I ask Andrew if maybe card 1 is bad. He kind of facetiously says the cards are never bad  I bring up the pairing screen again for card 1 and ask them to double check the data. It was all correct. They do some more work, and ask us to check channels again. They are now all working on card 1. I ask if it is voodoo, but just get the response that cablecards are sometime tricky to get configured. Overall it took a little over an hour. Andrew expected it be be just 20 minutes and I think he had to cancel some appointments after me.

So, pretty much a good experience (just 1 service call and everything is working), plus I have 2 M-cards, so if we get the TiVo service update for S3 M-card support, I can pull the second card and return it, saving $1.50 a month.


----------



## TV_or_TVo

Hi! I have two Motorola HD DVR with my current Comcast service and I want to go TiVo Series 3 HD. Can I just cancel my two cable boxes, remove the cable cards from them (assuming that each one has a cable card in it!), and plug in to the my new TiVo? I am very amateur when it comes to dealing with cable  , so my apologies if this is total non-sense! Thanks!


----------



## silypuddy

TV_or_TVo said:


> Hi! I have two Motorola HD DVR with my current Comcast service and I want to go TiVo Series 3 HD. Can I just cancel my two cable boxes, remove the cable cards from them (assuming that each one has a cable card in it!), and plug in to the my new TiVo? I am very amateur when it comes to dealing with cable  , so my apologies if this is total non-sense! Thanks!


No, you can't pull the cards from the DVR and put them in a TivoHD. You will have to get a set of "new" cards from Comcast via a self install or truck roll.


----------



## dsnyde27

dsnyde27 said:


> OK... I live in Shrewsbury, PA in what was once an Adelphia cable system but is now Comcast. It's a motorola based system. I received a Tivo Series 3 HD and promptly called Comcast to schedule an install. The tech arrives 30 minutes early on a Saturday afternoon (excellent!) and being a prior systems engineer for a cable company who is VERY intimate with CableCards on an SA system, I'm thinking 20 minutes tops! First off, the cards are so brand new that this is the first M-Card that the tech has ever saw and only the 2nd CC install he's ever done. No problem, I know how they work.... so I insert the first card and access the pairing screen to give the tech the necessary info to call dispatch and setup the pairing and activation. A few hits later, boom, I have channel map and Validation in the conditional access screen. BUT, no encrypted channels are coming through... I get all the unencrypted OTA HD and the Music Choice stuff, but no Digital Tier or Premiums..... so they try the 2nd card.... it never gets anywhere... they look up the history of that card and gee... it did the same thing on the last 3 installs!! What genius decided to keep this card in rotation!? So, in the end I have one validated card that has the channel information with an auth code of "0C" which I've never heard of.... no video on any encrypted channel.... so they setup a return trouble call. Meanwhile I'm digging around for solutions and documentation on the forums... Monday another tech arrives (10 minutes early!) and immediately knows that there is a service code/billing code issue. He's happy as hell to see a successful validation... But after a bazillion hits and no results he elects to try two new cards. 1st card goes in, and validates, pulls a channel map, next card goes in, validates and also pulls the channel map.... neither card shows any encrypted channels.... After calling all over creation, the tech finally finds someone who knows a little something more than "Let me send it a hit" who actually builds an M-Card in the system (it wasn't defined yet?) and then sets up the cards in my account (supposedly putting them first in the equipment list at my request) and then assigning the channels to the cards.... sends a big hit and.... nothing.
> The tech is telling this CSR that it is DEFINITELY a service code issue since the cards received the channel map and can tune the unencrypted channels (sniff!, I was SO proud!) but they won't hear of it..... He leaves. I'm stuck....
> Today I call Comcast and tell them that I need my cable cards to work as expected and they immediately want to schedule a service call! I tell them that all that is going to do is have a tech standing in my living room talking to a CSR about service codes which is the same thing I'm doing RIGHT NOW! They fiddle with some code that was missing on one card and tell me to check it when I get home.... which I KNOW isn't going to fix it since neither card could tune so one code missing on one card isn't going to matter... Now I get to look forward to being enslaved to the phone while I go through the entire Comcast CSR staff to finally find one that knows how to assign the proper codes to my cards or can possibly BUILD the codes needed to assign to my cards and get me working..... What else can I do to get this resolved??? This is PAINFULLY stupid!! I could auth a cable card in 15 seconds from anywhere in the world... (probably couldn't now - you guessed it, Comcast bought that cable company... lol)
> so Now what!? (throwing up hands in frustration)


UPDATE: I call in to Comcast AGAIN and ask for the "go to" person for Service Codes and Cable Cards. The CSR says "I can do that" - RIIIIGHT! so I humor her and tell her the story... she does the usual 'send a hit' thing and no change... I ask for a manager and get that spinning my wheels feeling again as I'm told they are unavailable and all my service codes are correct. I tell her that if my service codes were correct I would be getting my CHANNELS!! UG!! This is NOT that difficult!!!! I hang up in disgust and will try again with another randomly assigned minimally trained CSR and try my luck again.... Russian Roulette anyone? 

UPDATE ROUND 2:
So I call Comcast in a frenzy.... ready to rip some serious anus.... and get a tech scheduled to come out Thursday 8am to 10am... I tell them it better be a tech who knows what he's doing and he better bring 2 M cards, and 2 S cards.....
Thursday at 7:58am, I get a call from Comcast! A CUSTOMER SATISFACTION SURVEY!!! Can you BELIEVE this!?!?!? I put that poor surveyor through hell and back as I ranted on and on.... then the tech arrives... He has two Ms and two S cards.... great! First off, all cards come out.... done..... insert an S card into Slot 0 and we wait.... pairing screen comes up... He calls in to dispatch.... the box driver is down! Can't do a thing!!! It's been down to 2 days and they're supposedly working on it.... great  So he busies himself running me some new lines, checking levels, putting in an amp... analog has never looked so good! At least this guy is trying.... Finally he calls in and they are able to use the system... so they enter the pairing info in and bam! Less than 10 seconds later I have all the channels I'm supposed to... AUTH=SUBSCRIBED, Host Validated and everything!! YAY!!! So we put in card 2 in slot 1, and no matter what they try, we get black screens on all the channels (channel map comes through fine).... after swapping it out and trying 2 different M cards with the same results, they go back to the original M card and try again.... same result.... they do the deep hit, which gets me the 161-4 error, repair and rehit and no change..... so they remove the S card from slot 0 and put it in slot 1 - clear my account from all CCs and then add this card in again... they pair it and hit it and it's a no go... same thing... no video but channel map info is good..... validation is fine..... auth is fine..... this isn't looking good.... card pairs, auths, and works just fine in slot0 showing all video.... but in slot 1 it pairs, auths, but doesn't show squat! BAD SLOT!?
So they put the S card back in slot 0, repair, reauth, and I'm up again, then they put an M card in slot1 for another go round.... they do all the magic and it ends up the same... auth'd, paired, but no picture.... so now the guy has been there for over 5 hours.... at least one card is working.... and analog looks great even on my 60" HDTV.... so they tell me that it's possible that video could come in over the next 60 minutes on the other card... and they recommend I contact Tivo about slot 1..... I have to pack it up and get out of town.... so I forget about it.... until I'm on my way home Sunday..... Now I remember I wanted to pull the 2nd CC in case the Tivo is trying to tape my NFL games using that tuner and all it will record is a black screen! Imagine my surprise when I get home and I get full video on both cards! What's weird is that the M card is still showing Val of "? 0x00" but it's displaying video properly and only on the channels that I get.... I'm hoping it doesn't kick off in 30 days or so.... the first card is still good with AUTH and Host Validated.....

Crossing my fingers... and dreading what I will find on my next bill.....


----------



## dsnyde27

jak117 said:


> Thanks for the great info!
> 
> You are correct, the Val status is "? 0:00" -- how do I go about explaining to a Comcast CSR that the CableCARD was not paired properly? Are there steps that they need to take? (most do not seem to know about data id, etc).
> 
> The counter is incrementing, which is at least some good news.
> 
> The conditional access screen is now only showing the top four lines...last night it showed all as described on the TiVo support site.


As for the Validation, you have to go into your Pairing screen and call Comcast and verify that they have the Card ID, Host ID, and Data ID in properly - they might have typoed it. Also, before you call, you might want to pull the cable card and write down the serial number as well just to verify that as well.....

Since you are receiving messages, that means that you are connected to the forward data carrier of the cable system... usually a low freq like 75.5 Mhz (each system is different)... this is good. It shows that there are no issues with you receiving carrier due to cabling or splitter or plant problems....

Cross your fingers when you call that you get a CSR that actually has a bit of knowledge of what they're doing... it's a hit or miss... and mostly misses from what you can see in this forum! (I have to call in again myself - wish me luck!)

BTW, do you have the "To start service contact your local cable provider" or something to that effect on your conditional access screen? This is a dead giveaway that the cards aren't setup right in the cable system.....


----------



## tmesser

I'm quickly losing the energy to deal with Comcast.

My issue (only one working CableCARD) was escalated as an "incomplete work order," which I thought might result in some progress. I was promised return calls on two occasions and didn't receive them; when I called to ask why, I was told they'd left messages on my answering machine! I didn't leave my apartment at all yesterday because I was waiting for the phone to ring, and it never did, so that's a big pile of you-know-what.

After I called Comcast a third time, the eventual result was a call at 5pm from a deeply apologetic local supervisor who told me no more CableCARDs were available that day because the warehouse closed at 11:30am. The supervisor said he would get a tech out to my place with another card this morning between 8:00 and 10:00, and he would call me at 7:45 to give me the tech's ETA. Did I receive such a call this morning? Of course not.

The tech showed up at 9:15. With one CableCARD. Which immediately gave a 161-1 error when it was inserted. "And that's the only card I could get today. Guess I'll have to come back tomorrow." Is it really that hard to just leave a few cards for me at the local office? It would stop wasting everyone's time.


----------



## kdwarren

tmesser said:


> I'm quickly losing the energy to deal with Comcast.
> 
> My issue (only one working CableCARD) was escalated as an "incomplete work order," which I thought might result in some progress. I was promised return calls on two occasions and didn't receive them; when I called to ask why, I was told they'd left messages on my answering machine! I didn't leave my apartment at all yesterday because I was waiting for the phone to ring, and it never did, so that's a big pile of you-know-what.
> 
> After I called Comcast a third time, the eventual result was a call at 5pm from a deeply apologetic local supervisor who told me no more CableCARDs were available that day because the warehouse closed at 11:30am. The supervisor said he would get a tech out to my place with another card this morning between 8:00 and 10:00, and he would call me at 7:45 to give me the tech's ETA. Did I receive such a call this morning? Of course not.
> 
> The tech showed up at 9:15. With one CableCARD. Which immediately gave a 161-1 error when it was inserted. "And that's the only card I could get today. Guess I'll have to come back tomorrow." Is it really that hard to just leave a few cards for me at the local office? It would stop wasting everyone's time.


I am worried the same will happen to me on Friday when we have our installation apt. We are not too far from Napperville 

I sure hope there are some cards for me cause we work far from home and I can't take off work that much just for cable. stupid comcast!
Karen


----------



## BPlexico

Well still no luck for me - but I have spoken to some very nice people.

Called a Supervisor today and she offered to help.

So I gave her the serial number from the Motorola Multistream Cablecard itself. the Host ID, Data ID, Unit address, and the cablecard ID.

She doesnt seem to need the cablecard ID. (This by the way is the information that every previous person has entered into the HOST ID field at the Comcast office)

However she keeps getting an error message when entering the HOST ID, and confirmed that no one has successfully entered the HOSTID for my card since I got it.

She is very puzzled and is escalating the issue as she has never seen the error message she is getting (duplicate ID or somesuch) and given that she wrote the Cablecard installation guide for Comcast has no peers to turn to.

More to follow.

Barr


----------



## tmesser

kdwarren said:


> I am worried the same will happen to me on Friday when we have our installation apt. We are not too far from Napperville
> 
> I sure hope there are some cards for me cause we work far from home and I can't take off work that much just for cable. stupid comcast!
> Karen


Yeah, I'm very glad I have a flexible schedule at work that allows me to come in later or occasionally work from home. Otherwise, this saga would likely take weeks.

Best of luck with your installation.


----------



## wizzy

I see some new Chicago folks having fun with Comcast, so I'll repeat some lessons learned from earlier in the thread.

1) If you're in Chicago proper, pick up your cards at the North Ave location, and save a truck roll. It's across from Home Depot.
2) If you have premium channels, the front-line techs can't help you. You need to get put in the "four hour callback queue", and have someone from the Tinley Park office call you back.
3) If all else fails, call Comcast Executive Care at 800-630-2140. Only use this number if you have already failed when escalating through normal channels.

Good luck!


----------



## tmesser

wizzy said:


> 1) If you're in Chicago proper, pick up your cards at the North Ave location, and save a truck roll. It's across from Home Depot.


I _really_ wish this was an option for me.



wizzy said:


> 2) If you have premium channels, the front-line techs can't help you. You need to get put in the "four hour callback queue", and have someone from the Tinley Park office call you back.


My past experience with getting them to call me back outside of 8am-5pm has been abysmal. My work schedule is flexible, but I really can't stay home for half-days constantly, and I presume they're going to need to talk to me while I'm in front of the TiVo to confirm host/data IDs and such. Is that office open on weekends?



wizzy said:


> 3) If all else fails, call Comcast Executive Care at 800-630-2140. Only use this number if you have already failed when escalating through normal channels.


For now, I have a local supervisor's cell number from my caller ID.  Thanks for the number; hopefully I won't need to use it.


----------



## TaterTot24

*Memphis, TN*

Well I have called Comcast 6 times now requesting cable cards and each time I am told that someone from the Cable Card department will have to call me back because they are the only ones that handle requests for cable cards. I have been told each time that it would be 24-48 hours before I would recieve a call.

I have tried to get the "CableCard" department's phone number, but apparently the CSR's can only contact them through email -- so no luck there.

Yesterday when I called the _first time_, I was promised someone would call me back in 5 minutes. *Five hours* later, still no phone call. I finally decided to call back and ask for a manager/supervisor, but I was told I have to wait 24 hours for a manager to call me back (yeah right).

Everytime I talk to a CSR, they tell me that there is nothing that they can do except send another email. I am not sure what to do, because I cannot even get a hold of a manager....

I have been keeping a detailed log of people that I have talked to, but i guess I will have to actually go to a customer center to try to get things done.

I tried to have patience, but the first time that I called them was on 9/4/07 -- so it has been about 3 weeks...

Those of you in the Memphs, TN area.... you better start calling now...

~~*UPDATE:*~~

I used the LiveChat service through Comcast's website and was actually able to get an appointment setup.

I requested that installer bring both M-cards and S-Cards AND that the installer has addtional cards in case of failure.

A one time installation fee of $40 was all that I was charged...

I guess I will have to wait and see how the installation goes -- It is this Saturday!


----------



## Diluted

Well, after reading through this thread I am scared about what will happen here in Albuquerque when the installer arrives to my house tomorrow morning.

I called to confirm that the installer will be bringing at LEAST 2 S-Cards (they claim M-Cards are not available here yet) and they claimed that 2 are listed on the workorder, and that the installer will usually bring extra because about 1 in 5 CC's don't work (!!!).

the night I got my TiVo HD, I did take the M-Card out of my SA 4250HDC and put it in my TiVo. It worked fine, except for the encrypted channels. I thought about playing dumb and calling them to re-activate, but I figured at least for the beginning I will play along with their rules and see if the S-cards work for me. My friend bought an S3 a few weeks ago and it took 7 visits for his CC setup, so I am crossing my fingers.


----------



## jak117

tmesser said:


> My past experience with getting them to call me back outside of 8am-5pm has been abysmal. My work schedule is flexible, but I really can't stay home for half-days constantly, and I presume they're going to need to talk to me while I'm in front of the TiVo to confirm host/data IDs and such. Is that office open on weekends?


I received a call back via the "four hour callback queue" at 9:30pm, so they are open during non-business hours. I was able to request that they call during a specific time period that I knew I would be home.


----------



## TriMan262

wizzy said:


> I see some new Chicago folks having fun with Comcast, so I'll repeat some lessons learned from earlier in the thread.
> 
> 1) If you're in Chicago proper, pick up your cards at the North Ave location, and save a truck roll. It's across from Home Depot.
> 2) If you have premium channels, the front-line techs can't help you. You need to get put in the "four hour callback queue", and have someone from the Tinley Park office call you back.
> 3) If all else fails, call Comcast Executive Care at 800-630-2140. Only use this number if you have already failed when escalating through normal channels.
> 
> Good luck!


Wizzy, you were right on. I initially called weeks ago and was told I needed a truck roll and scheduled an apointment. Due to my schedule I had to keep rescheduling appointments so decided today I would just go by Comcast on North Ave. and indeed, had no problems whatsoever in picking one M-Card up. I will say there was quite a line at the comcast store(waited about 30 min.). I initially called and got the first activation(which was useless) then called later in the evening(around 9:30 PM) and they escalated my call and said I would receive a call back. I was expecting to be called the next day, but no more than 10 minutes later I got a call from the cablecard support, I gave him all the pertinent details and numbers and they had me up and running in no time.

After reading about so many horror stories, I for one am feeling pretty relieved and happy to be back with tivo again.


----------



## sirius

Good Evening,

When I first got my TIVO HD series 3 I picked up one cable card (a S card). Today I decided to pick up a 2nd card. This time they gave me a M card. I did not even notice till i got home. I inserted the M card where the S card use to be, called Comcast and they said you are already to go. I then restarted my Tivo and inserted the S card (which I previously had) into slot 2. My Tivo is still only seeing one tuner.

Tivo does see a cable card in both slot 1 and 2

. Did I screw up by putting the new M card into slot 1 which had been previously paired with my original S card? I should add that when I got home before I had even inserted the M card in the TIVO there was a message from TIVO saying something about a new cable card and that it had to reset up the channel guide.

I hope this makes sense

Brad


----------



## dswallow

sirius said:


> Good Evening,
> 
> When I first got my TIVO HD series 3 I picked up one cable card (a S card). Today I decided to pick up a 2nd card. This time they gave me a M card. I did not even notice till i got home. I inserted the M card where the S card use to be, called Comcast and they said you are already to go. I then restarted my Tivo and inserted the S card (which I previously had) into slot 2. My Tivo is still only seeing one tuner.
> 
> Tivo does see a cable card in both slot 1 and 2
> 
> . Did I screw up by putting the new M card into slot 1 which had been previously paired with my original S card? I should add that when I got home before I had even inserted the M card in the TIVO there was a message from TIVO saying something about a new cable card and that it had to reset up the channel guide.
> 
> I hope this makes sense
> 
> Brad


If you have a TiVoHD, the M card in slot 1 should work for both tuners. If you have a Series3, it only supports S cards right now, though an M card will function but only as if it were an S card.

The TiVoHD has the CableCARD slots in the front. The Series3 has them in the back.


----------



## sirius

I have the Series 3 (cards go in the back) TIVO sees's two cards, but only one Tuner is working.

The TIVO diagnostics see's both cards and says they are both operating normally.


----------



## jfh3

sirius said:


> I have the Series 3 (cards go in the back) TIVO sees's two cards, but only one Tuner is working.
> 
> The TIVO diagnostics see's both cards and says they are both operating normally.


You can't use only one MCard in an Original S3 and get dual tuner functionality. You need either:
- 2 SCards
- 2 MCards
- 1 of each (haven't tried this myself)


----------



## sirius

I called Comcast and they re hit my new card. Now both work just fine.


----------



## notabbott

I'm now up and running. Hard to tell just what we did this time with the second card, because it hadn't been properly registered to my account since the tech visit _last_ week. Given the previous history, I don't know that this would have been the only thing holding me back.

But we removed card 1 in the process this time to check its serial number and reinserted it before hitting both, so I'd be curious to see if that addresses the "card 1 works but card 2 only gets local channels" problem.


----------



## Diluted

Ohhhh, god, it's all true. All 126 pages of it. 

Tech came this morning, had 2 cards, thank heaven. He actually worked tech support for TiVo in the call center here, so he was fairly clueful. I thought we were home free, but after about 20 minutes of dicking around with it, only one of the cards worked, and he didn't have any more and couldn't get any mor til tomorrow. limping along with a single tuner at the moment, and not sure yet if it gets all the HD stuff.

uggggghhhh.


----------



## bpmarkowitz

Well, my problems are documented here in the thread. 

Basically, I called Comcast here in Richmond, VA trying to get CableCards for 3 weeks and they kept telling me they were out and my only option was to call back "tomorrow". I called and called every day for 2 weeks. Finally I called Comcast Corporate offices and asked to speak with someone in Customer Retention. 

I spoke with a very nice lady...She was appalled by the situation and told me she would call me back within the hour. She did, and told me the local office would call me the next business day (it was last Friday). On Monday local lady calls, very nice. Said the earliest they could come out was Wednesday. I got a very nice tech, Told me he had done about 20 HD Tivo/Series 3 HD Tivos here in the Richmond Area. He also had about 8 M cards with him. First one had a question mark written on it...but he wanted to try it anyway. That one was a bust, but the second one worked just fine. He said the "adding everything to the package then removing things" was the method he had found always worked. 

He called in and had the lady hit it with everything and then had her start removing stuff one by one. When he told her to take off HBO, Starz, etc the gal said somewhere along the line they had given me HBO and Starz for one year free for my troubles and it was noted in the account. 

So far, so good!

Moral of the story...if you are getting dicked around call the Corp. office.

I know a lot of people are having trouble, so I wanted to post my story with a happy ending to give some of you hope.


----------



## tmesser

Tech didn't show up yesterday morning. Called the supervisor's cell yesterday afternoon, left a very polite (but firm) message, no return call as of this moment.

I'm ready to call corporate.


----------



## Jon65

I've been very fortunate with my Comcast experiences in Carroll County, MD. I've been up and running for a couple weeks now. After the initial install bumps (not too big and listed in here somewhere) all has been well. I got my bill this week, and as expected, had an additional outlet charge of $8, as well as a "CableCard HD 1Way" charge of $3.00. So, pressing my luck, I tried to get the additional outlet charge removed this morning, using the online chat. Well, that was easy! Too easy, actually. About an hour ago I lost my digital channels. Back onto the chat I go, and after trying various things, finally had to add the additional outlet back on to make it work. Now everything is back and working.

I'm torn between leaving this alone and working, and paying the extra $8/mo. I don't have too much time to fool around with this, so I'm paying the $8.

Jon


----------



## kdwarren

tmesser said:


> Tech didn't show up yesterday morning. Called the supervisor's cell yesterday afternoon, left a very polite (but firm) message, no return call as of this moment.
> 
> I'm ready to call corporate.


Our tech called and canceled after my hubby took off work.

I tried the romeoville office and they don't have cards.

Oh well next Sat is our next apt. I hope we can find cards before then.

Does the North Ave one have cards now? that is kind of far for me to drive but I am thinking about it.

I may be  calling corp and maybe even submitting a BBB claim.

karen


----------



## Cyrl

Being new to this forum I almost feel bad that my cablecard install went smooth. Techs came out (comcast techs, not contractors, maybe it helps to try somehow to make sure you get non-contractors) and we sat around 15 minutes chatting, discussing xbox 360 games while they waited on hold to get in touch with someone at the office, they had instructions for cable cards to call BEFORE doing anything else. They gave them the ID off the card and we stuck it in the box, they tried to authorize it but it refused to work, apparently this card had been removed from the supervisors office TV and was "known to work" lol, but yeah it must have still been associated to that TV.

Anyway, we put the next card in (they had 3) after they give them the number, then we read the number off the tivo (only 2 numbers used per card not 3) and the card starts "Updating the firmware" and indicated it may take up to 40 minutes, so much MUCH more bs'ing later the card finishes after about 15 minutes. Everything looks good in the screens, we put the second card in and nothing is happening yet, then a few minutes later it starts firmware updating and it finishes out about 10 minutes after that. At first the only HD's I got in were the locals then slowly the other channels started to come in, and now everything is working on both tuners. Total install was about an hour and 10 minutes and within 15 minutes after being finished all the channels would tune.

Now the impressive part to me was that after all of this, I re-ran guided setup and the TIVO was smart enough to remap all my season passes from the HD ota channels to the HD's provided by the cable card. I removed the OTA antenna for now since I dont' really need it

it seems that it CAN go smoothly if you luck out, but the horror stories here really did have me worried. I'll try to see if I can find out what was done on my account by the people the techs called to see if it can help anyone out. I know a few people who may be able to help me out with that.


----------



## ShadeD1

In Houston Texas things went without a hitch. Got a M Card in my TivoHD and other than a 30 min. time on hold with the activation number) everything went fine. The tech (when I finally got them on the line) was quite knowledgeable.


----------



## kdwarren

Cyrl said:


> Now the impressive part to me was that after all of this, I re-ran guided setup and the TIVO was smart enough to remap all my season passes from the HD ota channels to the HD's provided by the cable card. I removed the OTA antenna for now since I dont' really need it


I am so glad you posted this! I will keep adding my season passes until I get my cards now that I know they will search for the HD versions!

thanks! karen


----------



## sbird

Called Comcast requesting CableCards. Gal knew nothing about multi-stream vs. single stream. So just said that they don't have multi-stream.

Tech arrived to do install. Had a multi-stream card (!!!) but still wanted to put in it PLUS a single stream card. Convinced him this wasn't necessary.

Install went easily. Checked the digital channels. All looked well. He took off before I could check ALL of the channels. Mistake.

Multiple non-premium basic cable channels were not being decoded by the card. Channels were still there on the TV, just not via the TiVo.

Called tech support. She tried to re-initialize the card remotely but that didn't help. Scheduled a return service call.

That same evening a "CableCard specialist" from Tinley Park called, re-inited the card, and all channels started working. Not sure what special commands he has available that tech support didn't use but it works!

Not sure how you'd get to the Tinley Park guy but he was able to fix my issues...


----------



## notabbott

kdwarren said:


> Does the North Ave one have cards now? that is kind of far for me to drive but I am thinking about it.


Well, they said they'd call me when they had some, and they haven't called me, but I wouldn't necessarily take that to be indicative of anything.


----------



## ji0005

notabbott said:


> Well, they said they'd call me when they had some, and they haven't called me, but I wouldn't necessarily take that to be indicative of anything.


I picked up an Mcard from North Ave yesterday. They said they had 2 left.

Mine is not working yet.. but getting one is 1/2 the battle.


----------



## tmesser

tmesser said:


> Tech didn't show up yesterday morning. Called the supervisor's cell yesterday afternoon, left a very polite (but firm) message, no return call as of this moment.
> 
> I'm ready to call corporate.


I figured I would try to get another installation appointment through the technical assistance menus on their regular toll-free number. I explained the situation clearly (incomplete work order, only one card, need another). They scheduled an appointment for 11am-1pm today.

Two techs showed up a few minutes ago with NO CARDS saying they'd simply been dispatched on a regular trouble call. They also had the gall to ask me to sign their work order, which I refused to do.

I'm done with trying to do this through normal channels. Executive Care is closed on weekends, but they'll be hearing from me Monday morning. This is absurd.


----------



## Diluted

Further frustration here in Albuquerque.

The tech yesterday got one card working perfectly, 100%, and the second got the non-encrypted stuff. The technician comes today and pulls both cards out, including the working one, and puts in two new cards. These cards fail to pull ANY channels. He makes some calls and tells me it's a problem at the head office and there's nothing that can be done.

status: 

No TiVo at all, and no idea when things might be fixed either.


----------



## TaterTot24

*Memphs, TN*

In Response to This Post

Well my appointmet was for Today from 12-2pm and at 1:45pm someone called me and said that a cable card tech is only available Mon-Fri. So I had to reschedule for Monday and I got a $20 credit for a missed appointment.

This is only after I called to confirm the appointment both on Thursday and Friday. I swear they are SO incompetent....


----------



## Cyrl

kdwarren said:


> I am so glad you posted this! I will keep adding my season passes until I get my cards now that I know they will search for the HD versions!
> 
> thanks! karen


To me it looks like it did a compare of the channels callsign's, if it was on WPXIDT on channel 11.1 it just remapped the season pass to the new WXPIDT on whatever channel it moved to.. I really was impressed by that.


----------



## ji0005

So I picked up my mcard on Friday for my new tivohd... silly me for thinking it would just work.

I slid the card in on and was happy to see that I was able to get all of my channels, except HBO. I didnt even have to call in to get that far.. Upon looking at the conditional access screen, I could see that I was connected, but not validated and auth was = "CAD". I called and worked with someone last night and next thing you know I was no longer connected and also not validated or authorized... so I was knocked down to only getting the equivelant channels that I would get if I just plugged a tv into a wall... roughly 25 channels in Chicago.

Today, I spoke with the Tinley Park office (as has been suggested in this thread). I worked with the guy for 5 hours and got nowhere.. cant even get back to being connected. Now they want to send a truck out and swap the card... but they cant promise the truck will actually have a card... So of course im expected to take a 1/2 day from work... well I dont have to tell you guys.

Does anyone have any suggestions? I asked him about the dashes in values and he said his system wont take them. He even tried clearing my account of all the services and rebuilding it (I cant wait to see my next bill.. what are the odds that is gonna be right)


----------



## jlib

Jon65 said:


> ...finally had to add the additional outlet back on to make it work. Now everything is back and working.
> 
> I'm torn between leaving this alone and working, and paying the extra $8/mo. I don't have too much time to fool around with this, so I'm paying the $8.


Just have them credit your account for $8 each month and leave the additional outlet charge on until they fix their billing system.


----------



## arhoolie

*Ann Arbor, MI*

When I called the Crapcast CSR, I was quoted:

1st Cable Card - Free
2nd Cable Card - $1.50/mo.
Truck Roll: $17.50/half hour

I was also assured that the installation would not take more than a half hour. Wrong! The tech they sent was basically clueless as to how to install the cards. At one point, he admitted to me this was his first card install. Also, from what I could gather, the person he was talking to on the other end was equally clueless. When he left after almost 1.5 hours, things were still quite screwed up. For example, I was getting video only on ESPNHD, no audio. Other HD channels weren't coming in at all.

It took a second call to a more experienced tech to get things working properly. This tech also admitted to me that they hadn't had much experience with Tivo's yet. Now all is well and things are working as I expected them to.


----------



## jgerry

*Atlanta, GA*

I'm envious of anyone who's even gotten Comcast to show up with cable cards to do the install.

I've been waiting 3 weeks. Comcast just plain didn't show up for my first appointment on Tuesday. I complained very loudly that they made me waste a day at the office. They gave me $33/month (about $25/month savings) internet for the next year and gave me a coveted Saturday appointment for the cablecard installs. No one showed up. They called me at noon, an hour after the 8-11 time slot, to tell me they didn't have any cable cards available.

What can you possibly do to get these morons in line? I am beyond angry, but what can I really do? Nothing. Well, except just give up cable. Frankly, with the new TV season, I'm enjoying plenty of OTA HD goodness for free, with no overcompressed signals and no Comcast. If I could just do that plus Netflix, I wouldn't need Comcast. Dammit, except for internet that is.


----------



## johnnylundy

If you're in Atlanta, email Gene Shatlock, the VP in our area.

[email protected]

If you take the attitude that you just don't know what else to do, and is there anything he can suggest, he will get you taken care of.

Just don't start complaining. Be extremely polite and just give the impression that you are wondering what to do.

He has fixed my problems 3 times, and I only went to him after multiple failed efforts as you have had. He will most likely assign it to one of his people, and you'll get a very nice and apologetic tech at your house who will tell you that he was instructed not to leave until your situation was taken care of. So you won't have to yell at him either.


----------



## johnnylundy

arhoolie said:


> *Ann Arbor, MI*
> 
> The tech they sent was basically clueless as to how to install the cards. At one point, he admitted to me this was his first card install. Also, from what I could gather, the person he was talking to on the other end was equally clueless.
> 
> It took a second call to a more experienced tech to get things working properly. This tech also admitted to me that they hadn't had much experience with Tivo's yet. Now all is well and things are working as I expected them to.


I learned from reading these forums that the Comcast techs are clueless, so I made sure that I pressured the one who came to my house to follow the TiVo instructions. I'm glad I did, as he would have done it wrong, inserting both cards at once. He also didn't know how to check the channels to make sure they were receiving. All of that is in the TiVo instructions also, and I just did that part myself.

I think it's ridiculous for Comcast to forbid you from just getting the cards yourself, force you to pay $17.95 and then send someone who knows less than the customer does.

Also, I requested 2 days ahead of time a single M-Card. The CSA on the phone had no clue what the hell I was talking about so I dictated to her what to put on the work order. Naturally, the tech brought 2 S-Cards, did not know what an M-Card was, and there was nothing on his work order about it. I suppose I should consider myself lucky that he brought 2 cards, and that they were Motorola cards.

I think most of these stories that you hear about "bad" cards are really just a clueless tech who did not follow instructions when installing and authorizing them, and declared them "bad cards."


----------



## kdwarren

tmesser said:


> I figured I would try to get another installation appointment through the technical assistance menus on their regular toll-free number. I explained the situation clearly (incomplete work order, only one card, need another). They scheduled an appointment for 11am-1pm today.
> 
> Two techs showed up a few minutes ago with NO CARDS saying they'd simply been dispatched on a regular trouble call. They also had the gall to ask me to sign their work order, which I refused to do.
> 
> I'm done with trying to do this through normal channels. Executive Care is closed on weekends, but they'll be hearing from me Monday morning. This is absurd.


I am contacting corp today as well. I think they are almost doing it on purpose for me. They even had the gall to try to cancel out Sat apt because we might have picked up the cards at a local office. We had a voicemail saying that we should calle to cancel if we have. I tired 2 offices they say they don't carry the cards but I think they are lying.

I found a FCC complaint site. I plan on using too. 
http://fjallfoss.fcc.gov/cib/fcc475.cfm

Karen


----------



## jgerry

johnnylundy said:


> If you're in Atlanta, email Gene Shatlock, the VP in our area.
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> If you take the attitude that you just don't know what else to do, and is there anything he can suggest, he will get you taken care of.
> 
> Just don't start complaining. Be extremely polite and just give the impression that you are wondering what to do.
> 
> He has fixed my problems 3 times, and I only went to him after multiple failed efforts as you have had. He will most likely assign it to one of his people, and you'll get a very nice and apologetic tech at your house who will tell you that he was instructed not to leave until your situation was taken care of. So you won't have to yell at him either.


I'm going to write him a very politely worded email today. Thanks for the info. I'll keep everyone posted on how it goes.


----------



## lip89

According to Comcast, for two cards..I have to just go into a Comcast office and just ask and the first one is free and the second one is 2.95. Havent been out to the office yet but intend to go. Does anyone else have experience with this?


----------



## johnnylundy

The prices sound correct, and you are lucky that they will let you pick them up.

Make sure you get the exact phone number to call in to get them authorized when you are installing them.

Follow the instructions in the TiVo box exactly, word for word. The card #1 is in the RIGHT slot on the TiVo HD, not the left. Install one card at a time, as the onscreen instructions will indicate.

There is no need to do a channel scan - just check a few channels below 100, then a couple of HD channels, and then any premium channels that you have. Do this for EACH card (the "Cable Cards" menu guides you through this).


----------



## jpenneck

I'm thinking about moving from DirecTV back to Comcast and I was wondering how many HD channels Comcast has these days and if there is any info available on what new channels are coming. Thanks.

I'm in the Denver area if that makes any difference for programming.


----------



## johnnylundy

It differs from market to market - go to comcast.com and find the link for channel lineups and enter your ZIP code.

Some ZIP codes return a message saying there is no channel lineup for that ZIP code. In that case, use a nearby ZIP code instead.


----------



## FrostBite

Someone help me out here. I have DirecTivo but only use it for Sunday Ticket. I switched to Comcast because they gave me a free HDDVR and local HD channels without the need for an HD antenna.

I hate Comcasts HDDVR. I love Tivo... but why would I want to pay 300 bucks for a receiver? And then pay additional monthly charges for Tivo Service on top of my Comcast bill? What am I missing? Is there a wash somewhere with the charges? Meaning, do I cancel out some comcast charges by getting a Tivo?

In all honesty, I wouldn't mind the 300 bucks because Tivo was soooo much better than my current dvr, but I can't do it if my bill is going to be more to own a Tivo. And what about payperview? Gotta have my UFC fights.

Thanks.


----------



## johnnylundy

Most folks don't get the DVR free, nor the HD channels free. I know I don't.

By flushing the Comcast piece-of-crap Motorola DVR, I save $11.95 a month on Comcast and replace it with $8.31 a month for the TiVo service, plus the $2 a month for the CableCARD.

I am still keeping the Motorola until just before the refund period is up for the TiVo, and if the TiVo starts pixelating I will return it and use the Moto until people here say the pixelation is fixed. Otherwise, I will carry that POS Moto back to the local Comcast center.

Oh, and concerning the price of the TiVo HD, I got a $25.45 refund from Amazon since the price dropped in the two weeks I have had it. $254 now, I think. No tax, free shipping.


----------



## dswallow

FrostBite said:


> Someone help me out here. I have DirecTivo but only use it for Sunday Ticket. I switched to Comcast because they gave me a free HDDVR and local HD channels without the need for an HD antenna.
> 
> I hate Comcasts HDDVR. I love Tivo... but why would I want to pay 300 bucks for a receiver? And then pay additional monthly charges for Tivo Service on top of my Comcast bill? What am I missing? Is there a wash somewhere with the charges? Meaning, do I cancel out some comcast charges by getting a Tivo?
> 
> In all honesty, I wouldn't mind the 300 bucks because Tivo was soooo much better than my current dvr, but I can't do it if my bill is going to be more to own a Tivo. And what about payperview? Gotta have my UFC fights.


No one ever said the better, more capable option is also going to be cheaper. You get what you pay for.

Typically in a Comcast market there's a charge for a DVR, an upcharge if it's HD-capable, and a charge for the outlet. The charges for the DVR and HD-upcharge won't apply if you use a TiVo instead since a CableCARD is generally included with the outlet charge and, if needed, the second CableCARD is under $2/month. That typically frees up $10-$18/month in Comcast charges.

You complicate things wanting access to PPV, so you need at least an HD receiver (not necessarily a DVR), and Comcast will provide a basic receiver to a CableCARD customer at little or no charge for equipment rental, but may require an additional outlet fee.

It does typically become a wash or even a slight savings in monthly fees, especially for customers who have multiple TiVo's instead of multiple Comcast DVR's. But you still have to buy the equipment. Though it's yours to resell so there is retained value there.


----------



## tmesser

Called Executive Care today. The woman who answered the phone was curious how I'd gotten the number; I told her I found it here, where someone had posted it because many TiVo customers were having issues with Comcast and CableCARDs. I briefly explained my situation, and she said she needed to put me in the "Executive Care box," which I assume is some sort of queue. I did not receive a call back today, but I really hope I get one tomorrow. Otherwise, I think I'm going to give up on Comcast altogether. I have lived without cable before and will gladly do it again, if only to prove a point that this company's service is not worth my money.


----------



## silypuddy

Are most people paying an extra $7 a month for the HD channels?

I am trying to figure out if it is included in one of the various digital packages or if it is not.

Right now I am getting all the HD channels except for the two HD Net channels, but I don't see a seperate charge on my bill, just a digital preferred package charge and a $3.95 charge for a box and remote (which I don't have).

I hate to call Comcast and have them mess things up for something that isn't broken...


----------



## dswallow

silypuddy said:


> Are most people paying an extra $7 a month for the HD channels?
> 
> I am trying to figure out if it is included in one of the various digital packages or if it is not.
> 
> Right now I am getting all the HD channels except for the two HD Net channels, but I don't see a seperate charge on my bill, just a digital preferred package charge and a $3.95 charge for a box and remote (which I don't have).
> 
> I hate to call Comcast and have them mess things up for something that isn't broken...


For most people that ~$7/month HD charge falls under the equipment rental category and is an upcharge on receivers/DVRs that are HD-capable. It's not a programming charge.


----------



## johnnylundy

silypuddy said:


> Are most people paying an extra $7 a month for the HD channels?


I had to pay extra because I had the Basic Cable.


> I am trying to figure out if it is included in one of the various digital packages or if it is not.


I couldn't figure it out, so I had to call Comcast. What happened was that I thought I ordered the DVR/HD Combo, which is the same price as the DVR by itself ($15.95). But they did not enable the HD channels, which in Atlanta in my area are channels 800-899. A quick call fixed that in 5 minutes.


----------



## cptodd

tmesser said:


> I have lived without cable before and will gladly do it again, if only to prove a point that this company's service is not worth my money.


This is what I did sometime last year when they got on my last nerve. I have since moved and now all of the OTA HD channels come in clearly. I could not be happier!

That said, I do understand that some people MUST have their cable.


----------



## FrostBite

dswallow said:


> You complicate things wanting access to PPV, so you need at least an HD receiver (not necessarily a DVR), and Comcast will provide a basic receiver to a CableCARD customer at little or no charge for equipment rental, but may require an additional outlet fee.


very complicated, but I've gotta have my fixes... Sunday Ticket and UFC ppv. 

but if i can get a loaner box when i get my ppv i'll be fine.

I do pay 11.95/mo for the dvr rental so I don't mind paying the 250 or so for the TivoHD.

i may pull the trigger on this. but i have to read up on the TivoHD/Series 3 pixelation problems and audio drop out. That's some of the problems I'm having with my Craptastic DVR.

thanks for the reply though! :up:


----------



## tmesser

cptodd said:


> This is what I did sometime last year when they got on my last nerve. I have since moved and now all of the OTA HD channels come in clearly. I could not be happier!


There is a master antenna on top of my apartment building that receives almost all OTA HD quite well. CBS2 stutters a little (I'm 30 miles west of Chicago and their signal sucks), but I hardly watch CBS.



cptodd said:


> That said, I do understand that some people MUST have their cable.


Yeah, I don't really _want_ to get rid of it, especially since the Cubs are in the playoffs right now and TBS is the only place to watch the games (until the World Series, which Fox will have). But I will survive if I end up canceling. Hopefully I can get this resolved and it won't come to that.


----------



## swankboy

I had to wait almost two weeks for Comcast to come out and "install" the cable cards. Guy came today. Clearly had never even seen a Tivo before. I knew I was in trouble right away. He got the first card working after much effort (he doesn't know how he did it). The second one would get some channels, but not all. He got on the phone with someone. He did a master reset of the Tivo (who knows why). Then nothing worked. He then had to leave. 

He was here three hours and didn't get anything done (shocking that it takes two weeks to get some one here with that sort of track record). He didn't leave the cable cards either. I asked him why not, he said another guy would be back in the morning. Probably the genius who told him to reset the Tivo. 

After he left I called to complain. Of course I had to get a call back since the wait was long (shocker). The guy I got spoke perfect English and seemed to have more than an 8th grade education. Imagine my glee. Anyway, he was cool. I told him the whole story and how annoyed I was to wait two weeks and then get some moron sent to my house who had no clue what to do. I then voiced how annoyed I was that I couldn't just pick up the cards two weeks ago and do it myself. He asked why I hadn't. I explained to him that both over the phone and via online support I was told I _had_ to have them installed by an installer. He put me on hold. Came back said that's not the case and he'd never heard that. Awesome. 

Unfortunately it was too late for me to hit my local Comcast office, so I'm waiting until the morning when this mythical genius installer shows up. I'm giving him an hour to get it done. If he can't he gets booted and I go to the local office, install and call Comcast. I wouldn't doubt it if it just works. 

I HATE cable companies. If Directv didn't have such a crappy DVR offering they would have gotten my business already.


----------



## johnnylundy

Comcast is wasting so much money it's ridiculous. The install instructions for the TiVo CableCARDs are a single page. All the doofus has to do is read it and follow it.

It seems as if every single one of the techs that they send out has "never done it before", and all of the CSRs on the phones have "never taken a CableCARD order before."

And I wish they would make up their [email protected](@)*$ minds as to whether the customer can go and get the cards at the local office or not. Some areas do, and some don't. One CSR says you can't do it, and you call back and the next one says you can. Then you go to the office and nobody ever heard of CableCARDs.

If you factor in the do-nothing truck rolls for High-Speed Internet troubles, it seems that more than 90 percent of the tech visits accomplish nothing. That's a lot of money for salary, truck maintenance, gas, and insurance.

I wonder if any of the executives ever had the bright idea to have a 10-minute class where the techs were told "here is a card, here is a TiVo HD, here is a TiVo Series 3, and here is the one-page installation instructions."


----------



## Flashbrook

I just sprung for a TiVo DVR, I have 2 old ones, but just got the TiVo HD DVR and I have fallen in love allover again. Other than having a tech come out and give me the two CableCARDS I needed to get my digital channels, its GREAT. I found the ComCast DVR to be slow and sloppy. I did lose all the On-Demand stuff but tivo has some of its own through Amazon and other groups if you run it through your highspeed. There is not as much content in the way of free movies as ComCast, but there is some. I have found the TiVo is also more "intuitive?" at adjusting aspect as I change stations. The tech did have some trouble and it took about 20 min of phone calls from him to another guy but he got it done. I have no charge for the cards and I'm in Port Huron Michigan

I LOVE ComCast HighSpeed,Voice, and Digital HD, but TiVo even makes it better.


----------



## missdona

I set up my cable card appt with comcast today. The I told him that I needed an "M-Card" and asked the tech to bring several, because they have a high fail rate. He had no idea about the difference between an M-Card and an S-card and went on to tell me that he "thinks they only have one kind of card."

I asked him, "could you just put it on the work order" and he agreed.

I think I need to call back and confirm everything's correct.


----------



## ji0005

swankboy said:


> If he can't he gets booted and I go to the local office, install and call Comcast. I wouldn't doubt it if it just works.


Oh how I wish that were true... getting the card is 1/2 the battle. I picked up an mcard last friday and had everything but HBO working right away... once I called about HBO they managed to knock me down to nothing but basic cable (20 some channels in chicago)... I have worked with them for 10 hours now and they cant even get me back to where I was when I picked it up.

I have a guy coming tomorrow "with a new card". Odds he shows up without a card seem pretty high to me.


----------



## johnnylundy

> I have a guy coming tomorrow "with a new card". Odds he shows up without a card seem pretty high to me.


If there are two ways that a Comcast tech can do it, one being correct and the other incorrect, they will do it the incorrect way 99% of the time.


----------



## aardwolf

After 31 days of no success (including 3 technician no-shows and one that didn't fix anything), I still don't have any digital or non-rebroadcast HD channels. I pretty much flipped out last night, and I got the corporate phone number of the General Manager of Comcast for the Memphis area. I called and left a message in his personal voicemail box, and within 15 minutes I had a tech call me to schedule an appointment "any time I wanted it". He'll be coming over at 5:30pm on Thursday (only because I was busy today)


----------



## swankboy

This morning not one, but two installers showed up. In two separate vans. After about an hour they got both cards up and running. I'm pleased and frankly shocked.


----------



## wiedmann

I called Comcast last Friday, they set up an appointment for this Monday. The tech showed up with a trainee and about 4 M-cards. He installed one in my Tivo HD, we waited for about 30 minutes for the "line-up" at the dispatcher, then gave them the information. Despite getting the second choice dispatcher back at the office, the cablecard was working about 10 minutes later.

I guess it isn't always a nightmare. I feel lucky not to have had to go through the pain that some have described here.


----------



## johnnylundy

wiedmann said:


> I guess it isn't always a nightmare. I feel lucky not to have had to go through the pain that some have described here.


I think it's the cable companies' "installers" that have made it seem as if there are "problems" with the cards. If you look at the TiVo screen for CableCARDs, it is a work of art how they step you through the procedure on-screen.

But the "installers" come out with not only ignorance, but an attitude, since they have all told each other that the cards are "nothing but trouble." The stories you hear about an installer trying six different cards don't make any sense unless it's due to his ignorance about how to install them. If he's doing the same thing wrong six times, obviously he's going to think all six cards are "bad" even though the TiVo recognized the cards and even showed a picture of the card in the correct slot.

They can't take 30 seconds to read the one page of instructions?


----------



## thuangu

New proud owner of TiVo HD. Call Comcast to order a M-card and the tech show up yesterday with two S-Card. Installation was a fast and trouble-free. I am only have a basic channel and everything seem to be working ok. The only problem is sign-on to online account and discover that Thaey charge me for the second outlet. Call them to explain and they said it will remove by the next billing cyle. I guess i have to wait and see.


----------



## johnnylundy

> The only problem is sign-on to online account and discover that Thaey charge me for the second outlet


I'll have to check my bill - I would hope they would realize that an M-card would not be a second outlet, so neither should a second S-card be.


----------



## ScorpioATL

Update on my Atlanta install:

After a little more than a month of bring told there were no cards available and having appointments canceled an hour *after* their appointment window I finally got my M-card for my TivoHD.

Installer (contractor) arrived with my instructions to have 2 M-cards or 4 S-cards. Soon as he walked in he handed me the 2 Motorola M-cards and said he's never done a Tivo or a CC install before. Fortunately I had this website and the instruction sheet in hand. We pop in card one, go through the process, talk to Tech Support to enter in all the details. They hit the card, see the card but Tivo never recognizes it as authorized.

I reboot the Tivo (was doing this wierd thing of being a black background for everything and even when trying to play previously recorded shows would just show a black screen and immediately pop up the "keep or delete" message like it would if I had recorded the show when cable was out.

Tried with the other card and got success! Made sure the digital channels were there through the top of my programming tier. Installer leaves way after when he was supposed to be off work.

However, now I notice that every other HD channel or so has BAD pixelization and macroblocking going on. Audio cuts in and out as a result. Its odd, ABC-HD is bad, NBC-HD is good, National Geographic is bad, UPN is good, etc etc. I can't figure out rhyme or reason why some will be good and others will be bad. Will try to test more tonight after reading here about checking for signal strengths and stuff.

So very disappointed to finally have my TivoHD be working for digital after having it a month (using it as an standard recorder in the meantime) and now that I have it, have shows unwatchable because of the pixelization.


----------



## ji0005

I am about to throw my tivo out the window. Took the day off work... watched a comcast truck pull up at 12:45 for my 1-5pm window.. got a call at 12:46 confirming that 12:45 - 1:45 was an ok time frame. Hit 1... was told it was confirmed.. blah blah blah... 1:30.. the guy drives away. Now they are saying I cancelled. COMPLETE BS! The lady asks, "why did you wait untl 1:45 to call us?" BECAUSE THAT WAS THE END OF THE STATED TIMEFRAME!?!?!

update: contacted comcast spokeswoman for the area. she helped me once before. Hopefully she can get the wheels turning again. All I want is a cablecard.. err.. a WORKING cablecard 

update2: Well at least I knew who to contact. I have had a few calls and it seems that they will be getting a tech out here today still. The saga is far from over, but at least things are in motion again.

update3: Tech Came (contractor)... and SHOCKER didnt have a cable card. I now have a person im working with at executive care.


----------



## johnnylundy

ScorpioATL said:


> Installer (contractor) arrived with my instructions to have 2 M-cards or 4 S-cards. Soon as he walked in he handed me the 2 Motorola M-cards and said he's never done a Tivo or a CC install before.


LOL - are there ANY who have done one before?


> Tried with the other card and got success! Made sure the digital channels were there through the top of my programming tier.


Did you do anything differently with the second card? I assume it's in Slot 1, as many people have noticed problems with Slot 2.


> However, now I notice that every other HD channel or so has BAD pixelization and macroblocking going on. Audio cuts in and out as a result. Its odd, ABC-HD is bad, NBC-HD is good, National Geographic is bad, UPN is good, etc etc. I can't figure out rhyme or reason why some will be good and others will be bad. Will try to test more tonight after reading here about checking for signal strengths and stuff.


Yeah - next step as you say is to check the signal strengths. Go to the Settings/Channels and choose Signal strength. Give each one a few seconds to come up with the Peak value. See if there is a correlation between lower values and disrupted signals. I got 93% on a few Encore channels, and 97-100% on everything else.

And remove splitters to make sure they aren't the problem.


----------



## ScorpioATL

The card was inserted the same way, same slot... not sure why there was success with the second one and not the first but as long as its validated now, not going to complain too much.

As for the signal strength, just tested all of my HD channels (I haven't checked regular digital cable since my main pain was my ABC HD channel not coming in... It was embarassing to try to show my friend why I am so hot on HD when I try to show him all the HD programming all I tried to show was badly blocky.

What I found... (Again, this is Atlanta Midtown area)

Most had signal strengths in the 90's. a couple of 80's (without blocking)

However:

803 ABC
807 TBS
844 HDT
849 GOLFVS
857 FOODHD
859 HDTVD

All had signal strengths in the 50's and the big macroblocking. On the phone with comcast now to see when they can come take a look at it. Only splitter I have coming to my part of the house (Triplex) is the one thats split to send a line to my cable modem in another room. That split is outside of the house and I remember when they cut and ran the line to my bedroom for the cable modem.


----------



## jlib

ji0005 said:


> ...watched a comcast truck pull up at 12:45 for my 1-5pm window.. got a call at 12:46 confirming that 12:45 - 1:45 was an ok time frame. Hit 1... was told it was confirmed.. blah blah blah... 1:30.. the guy drives away...


So, are you saying he just sat out there eating lunch or something and drove away without even knocking on your door?


----------



## rdstoll

Alright, I've consulted the site and called Comcast. Here is where I'm at on my new Tivo HD box with two cable cards from Comcast:

First thing's first: both cards are tuned just fine....great signal...SNR 37dB....everything looks good there.

I called Comcast and they sent a few hits and said the cards were set up correctly. As of now, they are sending out a technician on Saturday

In the conditional Access menu for Card 1, here is what I see:
Encryption: DES
Con: Yes EBCP: Yes Val V 0x03
ActivePrg: <0> 1

PMCMD: D Prg: 00013 ECM: 0x043A
LTSID: 000 TSIndex: 0
SvcID: 0x00613A Svc: 0 Enc: ENC
CP: Enabled CA Reply: 0x00 N
Auth: MP CCI 0x00 ? Epoch: 0x00

In the Conditional Access menu for card 2, here is what I see:

Encryption: DES
Con: Yes EBCP: Yes Val V 0x02

Nothing else on Card 2...just this.

Now from searching around it looks like that MP Auth is a no-go and means my cards are not authorized correctly but it's hard to believe that both cards were set up incorrectly by the original tech so I'm wondering what else might be causing this. Anyone have any good diagnostic insight???

Many thanks in advance!!!

Robert


----------



## rdstoll

jfh3 said:


> Look at the CableCARD installation FAQ - your card is not paired/validated properly. This must be fixed at the Comcast end.
> 
> Comcast needs the card serial number AND the Tivo Host ID AND the Tivo data value. Without all three in their system, you will never get the card in the proper state.


I've looked around....where is the Tivo Host ID and Tivo Data value stored? Can't find it anywhere!!

Thanks!


----------



## johnnylundy

> All had signal strengths in the 50's and the big macroblocking.


Hmmm... well they are going to check your inside wiring first, and then they should go and check at the pole outside, unless they find an obviously bad inside wire, rusted connector, bad ground block, etc.

What they usually do at this point is suggest an amplifier. This is a bad idea.

What they need to do is get maintenance to go to the tap and either run a new tap for you or reconfigure how the taps come off the pole for you and your neighbors.

However, getting maintenance to actually come out is virtually impossible without contacting the district Vice President.


----------



## johnnylundy

johnnylundy said:


> I'll have to check my bill - I would hope they would realize that an M-card would not be a second outlet, so neither should a second S-card be.


Follow-up: yep, they added a charge for a second outlet ("a/o" on the bill for "additional outlet").

I online chatted with the Customer Service and she took the charge off immediately.

They still charge 1.95 for the second card itself - I wonder if that is still charged if one gets an installer who has heard of not only CableCARDs but a multi-stream CableCARD.


----------



## Flashbrook

One tip I can give is... go through the card installation slow. Don't be afraid to tell the tech to wait and let the card the tivo and comcast do their thing together. Go throught the whole process one card at a time. It will actually take less time if you don't keep yanking the cards out and starting over. By reading these 128 pages plus the tivo install pamphlet we have about 127.5 more pages of education than the techs that come to our homes. Be patient it is worth the wait.


----------



## ji0005

jlib said:


> So, are you saying he just sat out there eating lunch or something and drove away without even knocking on your door?


Pretty much.. i live in a highrise but can see the street. I got a call confirming my apointment and I hit 1 to confirm it... he sat there for a while. Orange shirt.. smoking a cigarette.. then I went back to work for a while and when I looked back he was gone. I went down and talked to the doorman and he said the only utility that had been there was at&t for a different unit. Had I known the guy was gonna drive off I would have gone down and grabbed him, I just assumed he was eating his lunch and would be up shortly.

I finally got a guy to come out roughly 3 hours later... and he didnt bring a cable card. He seemed to understand, at least at a high level, the stars that need to align to get everything working.. but was no help in the end.

Luckily I am able to work from home tomorrow so I have another guy coming at 11am...


----------



## bizzy

Last night my S3 decided that Bravo was now on channel 181. I called Comcast and they insisted that they send out a tech. After an hour of being useless, he finally admitted that we were the 5th customer he's seen this week with the problem. We made him stay for another hour, while he called additional useless people.

Comcast is supposedly sending someone over with a cablecard TV tomorrow since they have no idea what's going on. Anyone else lost Bravo recently?


----------



## aardwolf

My problem was resolved last night. It was technically fixed on my end two Mondays ago... apparently Comcast in the Memphis area was having trouble with EVERYONE's cable cards and the techs and CSR's just didn't know it. 

My problem was that everything was set up properly, but my EMM count was zero. Apparently that was happening all over the city for new installs. At least I have channels now (5 weeks later.)


----------



## TaterTot24

*Memphs, TN*

In Response to This Post

Earlier this week I got a hold of the main Cable Card guy at Comcast in Memphis. He says that he has been working with cable cards since they were released on the market.

This guy was really knowledgeable and he promised me that he would get it taken care of. So after 1 missed appointment and 3 days after a "successful" cable card install, I finally have all the channels that I am suppose to. That was not too painful...

If anyone in the Memphis area wants this guys number, just PM me and I will give it to you.


----------



## ji0005

For anyone that has gone through executive care, do you find that they are more responsive than normal customer service? My problem was given to executive care (I didnt call them) and this lady im working with seems to not really care too much. She called this morning to follow up and had not listened to the voicemail I left her and now ive been waiting 2 hours for her to call me back with a status of when I might get a tech out here today.

UPDATE!!!!!!!!!!
Well.. after a week and many hours of work... the sh*t works. I still dont think they needed to, but they swapped out my card. Once they did that they got me back to getting all channels except HBO. The guy called dispatch a few different times and finally got someone who was able to change the account or send the hit or whatever it was.. and it works.

Note: I have never seen the error 161-4. I thought it always would happen when they hit the card, but it never did.

Note2: Both techs kept stressing what a pain these cards are for them and also how he brought 3 because it seems like there is a high failure rate. They knew one guys name in dispatch they kept asking for because he was "the man" when it comes to setting up cable cards.. but of course that guy went home early today, causing my appointment to be 3 hours long.


----------



## stangboy68

I am thinking about making the switch from a comcast HD DVR to the new TivoHD. I called comcast here near atlantic city, NJ and asked them what it would cost to run the TivoHD with 2 cards since they don't as yet have an m-card. They said it would boil down to about $8/month. You get one card free, pay $3 for the second one and still have to pay $5 for HDTV. I said I already have HDTV and pay for it but they said you have to pay $5 HDTV fee per tivo box. This sounds like crap. Paying $8 to comcast plus $7 to tivo will put me at $15, just about what I pay now for my comcast HD DVR and I still have to but the TivoHD. Does this sound right?


----------



## rdstoll

Just out of curiosity - I have the Tivo HD box...the Comcast tech gave me two CableCards even though they are multi-stream. When I was setting the box up, Tivo told me I didn't need the second card but if I left it in there the box simply would not use it (i.e. not a big deal if I left it there)....is this potentially what is fouling up my authorization? I get Auth: MP.

(see my post above for more detailed description of problem)


----------



## jgerry

*Atlanta, GA*

Update: Finally got the installer to show up. He brought one S card and one M card. Funny, because I specifically asked Comcast for an M card and they said they only do S cards.

The guy had no idea what he was doing at all. He told me this was his first Tivo install. I actually printed out the directions for him, and the CableCard troubleshooting pages too. The "tech" on the phone with the installer insisted that I needed two cards, not just the single M card. The "tech" even said it was fine to put both the M card and the S card in the Tivo. I refused to let him do that.

One M card installed, but they were unable to authorize / validate it. The installer took the HOST and DATA info from the pairing screen as he was supposed to, but no luck. They're sure there's something screwed up on my account. He's coming back in a couple of hours with his supervisor to see if they can work it out.


----------



## kido

stangboy68 said:


> I am thinking about making the switch from a comcast HD DVR to the new TivoHD. I called comcast here near atlantic city, NJ and asked them what it would cost to run the TivoHD with 2 cards since they don't as yet have an m-card. They said it would boil down to about $8/month. You get one card free, pay $3 for the second one and still have to pay $5 for HDTV. I said I already have HDTV and pay for it but they said you have to pay $5 HDTV fee per tivo box. This sounds like crap. Paying $8 to comcast plus $7 to tivo will put me at $15, just about what I pay now for my comcast HD DVR and I still have to but the TivoHD. Does this sound right?


HDTV charge is bogus. Just tell them you want the cards and are not interested in HD, even tell them you do not have a HD television, if that's what it takes. Once the cards are setup and working you should receive the HD channels just fine.


----------



## Diluted

Update from Albuquerque...

Well, after 4 visits, 8 cards, 10 phone calls of at least 1 hour each, and various other rigamarole, I finally have a fully working setup.

This last visit I got a technician who had NO clue, had never installed a TiVo before, and said that CC's never work. I had him call twice to make sure the CC ID's were associated with the proper Host IDs, but continued to get 'Waiting for CP Auth.' Finally he called another technician on speakerphone and explained that the CC's weren't working and could he offer any advice. the other technician, not knowing he was on speaker said 'Tell the customer that CC's don't ever work, and if he wants to have our service, he will need to use our (set top) box.' He hung up, shrugged at me and said 'I'm sorry, there's nothing I can do!' I told him that was unacceptable, and that I would be calling corporate, he said that was a good next step and that he was sorry he couldn't help any further. I told him I understood it wasn't his fault, and asked him to call in one more time to make sure the HostID and CC ID were properly paired. He called and the woman on the other end of the phone said they were right.

I let him go, and called the regular local technician on a hunch. I gave her the HostID for slot 1 and asked her what the CC ID was. Lo and behold, they were swapped! Even after I had him check THREE times with his technician. I t0ld her not to touch anything, and I would swap my cards, and see if it worked. after the cards booted and got all their authorizations, voila! I had all the channels I was supposed to on both cards! 

I am so angry at Comcast, I am fed up with their incompetence and idiocy, but there's nothing I can do about it at all. I would have been much better off if they had just given me the cards at their office instead of rolling a truck, as I basically did this whole thing myself anyway.

blah.

At least I have the sweet sweet TiVo goodness now, and it's all working.


----------



## stangboy68

kido said:


> HDTV charge is bogus. Just tell them you want the cards and are not interested in HD, even tell them you do not have a HD television, if that's what it takes. Once the cards are setup and working you should receive the HD channels just fine.


Are you sure about that? I'd hate to go through all this and not have HD on the Tivo.


----------



## kido

stangboy68 said:


> Are you sure about that? I'd hate to go through all this and not have HD on the Tivo.


once the cards are set up, you would be able to add the HDTV fee back if it really didn't work, but in almost every case i have heard of that HDTV fee is an equipment fee for a HD STB which you do not have.


----------



## bicker

The fee for adding services here is only $2.


----------



## diskus

Los Gatos CA

Techs were 2 Hrs late but kept me updated as to their arrival

Brought 3 M cards, was well familiar with TIVO HD, popular in the area. Our area has no 2 way services and he thought that increased TIVO popularity

First card worked 

20 minutes total 

no problems so far


----------



## murryamorris

diskus said:


> Los Gatos CA
> 
> Techs were 2 Hrs late but kept me updated as to their arrival
> 
> Brought 3 M cards, was well familiar with TIVO HD, popular in the area. Our area has no 2 way services and he thought that increased TIVO popularity
> 
> First card worked
> 
> 20 minutes total
> 
> no problems so far


Good deal. Mine is on Monday for the new Tivo HD (have the Series 3 since last Dec). Already 4 phone calls to try to pair (office only gave me single stream cards). 3 of the 4 calls the people were pretty confused so I didn't waste a lot of time.

I'm hoping the tech brings M card on Monday and not just S cards. I should have a positive attitude but it's hard with Comcast.

They did ask today if it might be the Tivo. Since I thought they might say this, I had taken the first one back to Costco on Friday and swapped for another, knowing it was Comcast and not the unit but what the heck.


----------



## ji0005

murryamorris said:


> They did ask today if it might be the Tivo. Since I thought they might say this, I had taken the first one back to Costco on Friday and swapped for another, knowing it was Comcast and not the unit but what the heck.


I kind of started to wonder the same thing about mine... I just kept thinking, "how can it be this hard?!?" But sure enough, with the right combination of techs customer service reps, they aligned the stars and got it to work.


----------



## smartleydunn

Where to start? 'Cause i'm certainly not finished.

Bought a TivoHD on Tuesday called Comcast to arrange Cable Cards got an appointment for Thursday between 1 and 5. Took the afternoon off work, sat around and waited for the tech who showed up at my house at 4:30 only to tell me he didn't have any Cable Cards, and he tells me to call and reschedule.

I reschedule for Saturday between 1-5, blow my entire Saturday waiting for the technicians, actually got a Supervisor and a tech. The tech who had been assigned my call had never installed a Cable Card, so his Supervisor came with to "show him how it's done".

I asked the guy if he had Multistream or Single stream cards and he told me there was no such thing as a Multistream card. So, i had to show him the TIVO literature and he was like "Oh, we have those, but, I don't think they'll work in the TIVOs" and then went on a rant about how much he hates "these things".

I handed the guy the Cable Card Installation Instructions as soon as he walked in the door, which he of course "didn't need, because he does these Tivos all the time". First thing he does is stick both cards in both slots simultaneously, which is contrary to the TIVO instructions which clearly state "Complete the first installation before starting the second."

Of course the TIVO starts throwing errors, all of which are saying to contact the cable company (Error Code 161-1), but, since i have two technicians from Comcast here including a Supervisor, one would think they'll be able to sort it. (I can dream can't i).

Called TIVO Tech Support while the Comcast technicians were here and they told me the cards needed to be hit by the cable company, the cable company said the cards can't be hit unless they're in the machine, but, they finally agreed to do it. After the cable company we finally got to a pairing screen, but, it was showing all zeros for Host, etc.

The TIVO guy was blaming it on the cable company saying the cards weren't properly set-up, the Comcast guy of course said it was a defective TIVO. After 2 calls to TIVO (25 minutes on hold each time) and 2 calls to Comcast (40 minutes on hold each time). I finally asked the guy if he could leave me the cards, and I would go and exchange the TIVO (knowing full well it wasn't the TIVO), but, i couldn't argue unless i tried.

Got the new TIVO home and plugged it in and began set-up again, tried to figure out which channel lineup I had, which isn't clear so called Comcast and waited on hold again for 40 minutes (that makes a total of two hours on hold and at this point it's 8 p.m.) Reception was fuzzy, but, discovered that the cable guy had unplugged my line amplifier...GENIUS!

Finally, got through to someone at Comcast, and unloaded my frustration on the poor girl, who turned out to be the only person I spoke to at Comcast in 4 days who seemed like she actually cared about the customer, and actually kind of knew what she was talking about... I think? She was also the only person at Comcast who didn't offer the "we don't support TIVO" line, which i find hilarious since I've been waiting for 2+ years for the Comcast/TIVO DVR.

She asked if I have a Tivo HD and when i said i do, she said "I'll bet they didn't bring the right cards", and informed me that the Tivo HD requires a different kind of Cable Card, then the Cable Cards that they have. (is this accurate?)

So, she tells me we will need to schedule another appointment, and of course the first available appointment is next Thursday the 11th. I asked her if i could go to Comcast and pick up the correct cards and she said she wasn't sure but, i could try going there on Monday.

So, back to the Comcast Motorola cable box until i figure out what's next. I plan to go to Comcast tomorrow to see if i can pick up a Multistream card or the correct Single Stream cards, provided that there actually is a difference between the cable cards i have.


----------



## johnnylundy

> I handed the guy the Cable Card Installation Instructions as soon as he walked in the door, which he of course "didn't need, because he does these Tivos all the time". First thing he does is stick both cards in both slots simultaneously, which is contrary to the TIVO instructions which clearly state "Complete the first installation before starting the second."


These installers make me sick.

As Will Rogers said, "It ain't what people don't know - it's that so much of what they DO know ain't so."

I got the exact same attitude - they don't know how to install them, don't want to read the explicit TiVo instructions, and then complain that they "hate these things."


----------



## dswallow

smartleydunn said:


> She asked if I have a Tivo HD and when i said i do, she said "I'll bet they didn't bring the right cards", and informed me that the Tivo HD requires a different kind of Cable Card, then the Cable Cards that they have. (is this accurate?)


No, that's not true. The TiVoHD can use one multistream card (M-card), but also works fine with two single stream cards (S-cards). So there's no "wrong" CableCARD one might try to use (well, except for a broken one).


----------



## dswallow

smartleydunn said:


> First thing he does is stick both cards in both slots simultaneously, which is contrary to the TIVO instructions which clearly state "Complete the first installation before starting the second."


The instructions are written that way to simplify the collection of data that has to be given to the cable company... i.e., to ensure the installer provides the right serial number and CableCARD/Host ID info for each card. There's nothing inherently bad about doing both cards at once as long as you ensure you know which serial number goes with which slot/CableCARD ID/Host ID, etc.

I've done it both way without problems.

There's been a couple things worth noting that've occurred to me...

A firmware update may take place but you may not see notification that it's happening unless you go back out to the main screen and come back into the CableCARD settings screens. Until that firmware update completes, things behave strangely. There's no progress information about the update. You want to just leave the cards alone until it finishes. When I've gone through this, it's taken as long as half an hour to finish. As I have heard from others, it can take longer on some cable systems; and, of course, it may never complete (which is bad).

With the TiVoHD I've also had cases where both CableCARDs were full authorized and all indications from the onscreen diagnostic info were that the cards were properly authorized and were decoding the channels, but every channel was black. What ultimately helped here was simply rebooting the unit; when it came back up everything was authorized and decrypting properly.

Now you said the host ID info was all zeroes; that's definitely a problem, and since the host ID info is from the CableCARD host device, not from the CableCARD, I might actually be inclined to consider the problem may be the TiVoHD... though it could still be a bad CableCARD. How'd that turn out when you got a new TiVoHD unit to try? Did the cards they left now show a host ID number with the new receiver?


----------



## smartleydunn

dswallow said:


> A firmware update may take place but you may not see notification that it's happening unless you go back out to the main screen and come back into the CableCARD settings screens. Until that firmware update completes, things behave strangely. There's no progress information about the update. You want to just leave the cards alone until it finishes. When I've gone through this, it's taken as long as half an hour to finish. As I have heard from others, it can take longer on some cable systems; and, of course, it may never complete (which is bad).
> 
> With the TiVoHD I've also had cases where both CableCARDs were full authorized and all indications from the onscreen diagnostic info were that the cards were properly authorized and were decoding the channels, but every channel was black. What ultimately helped here was simply rebooting the unit; when it came back up everything was authorized and decrypting properly.
> 
> Now you said the host ID info was all zeroes; that's definitely a problem, and since the host ID info is from the CableCARD host device, not from the CableCARD, I might actually be inclined to consider the problem may be the TiVoHD... though it could still be a bad CableCARD. How'd that turn out when you got a new TiVoHD unit to try? Did the cards they left now show a host ID number with the new receiver?


Thank you for your reply and insight.

One of the problems was the installers lack of patience.. he just kept putting cards in, pulling them out. When i was on the phone with TIVO and telling them of the 161-1 error code, the installer said he hadn't seen any codes. While the TIVO tech support was asking me to restart the unit, the Comcast guy elected to disconnect the coax from the back of the unit to plug into the old cable box to take some line readings and kept swapping cards.

I did go and exchange the TIVO, and when I inserted the cable card(s) (the 2 that are listed on my account) and one of them made it to the pairing screen but is still showing all zeroes and the other one throw errors saying "CableCard not in normal operation"

Also, I called Comcast again this morning and spoke to a supervisor and she also said that there was a specific type of Cable Card for the Tivo HD, which I don't buy either... I also informed her that if someone from Comcast wasn't reading these forums, they should be.

I did just get a technician at TIVO who confirmed that there is no such things as a special CableCard and she has just told me she's going to use the "Bat Phone" to try and get this resolved and call me back. She said she knows exactly what the problem is, but, needs to explain it to Comcast so they'll understand, I'm assuming she means one syllable at a time.

5 days and counting.


----------



## abaraff

After reading so many horror stories on this thread, I thought I would report on my positive Tivo HD CableCard installation yesterday morning in Portland, Oregon. Some notes... 

If I hadn't already activated Tivo service, he said we'd have been rescheduling the appointment. 

I asked if he does a lot of Tivo installs. He said he does because he's the only installer that seems to be able to get them to work. Same goes for HTPC's with CableCards. I asked if he needed to see the CableCard installation sheet that came with Tivo and he declined. 

I asked the installer if he brought M cards or S cards. He said they only give him S cards. He brought at least 4 of them that I saw. 

He installed the first CableCard, then called to pair them. He verified that it was working by going to channel 127 - "Weatherscan Local". 

He installed the 2nd CableCard, then called to pair them. This one was not working when he went to channel 127. He called in and told the office that the 2nd card was cooked. When I asked what percentage of the cards are bad, he said that if the office sends 2 "cold hits" it "cooks" the CableCards. Not sure what that means, but that was the terminology he used. He installed a 3rd card in the 2nd slot, called in and it worked fine. 

When I originally scheduled the appointment, it had been for the Comcast DVR, which they said required the Digital Preferred Plus package. A day or two later, I'd called back to change it to a CableCard install and the Digital Classic package. The workorder that the installer had still showed Preferred Plus. The installer had me make the call to change this after he left, which was fine with me. 

Total time was less than 45 minutes and this was new cable TV service. This installer definitely knew what he was doing.


----------



## ji0005

abaraff said:


> After reading so many horror stories on this thread, I thought I would report on my positive Tivo HD CableCard installation yesterday morning in Portland, Oregon. Some notes...


It is nice to hear a positive account of things now and then  There is clearly a training problem within comcast, and im sure the techs that know what they are doing are equally frustrated by the mess that often needs to be waded through. The tech that finally got mine going kept asking for a specific person when he called in because he knew that most of the people didn't have a clue.


----------



## smartleydunn

ji0005 said:


> There is clearly a training problem within comcast, and im sure the techs that know what they are doing are equally frustrated by the mess that often needs to be waded through.


Well after five days of calling Comcast, and finally calling in with a TIVO support person on the call, the Comcast person informed us there is a CableCard team and she could not transfer me, but, would have to have them call me, and promised a call back within two hours. Interesting thing being I have probably talked to 10-12 people from Comcast in the past 3-4 days and this was the first I've heard of a "CableCard team". Unbelievably, I got a call back within an hour from a guy named Phineas, who was incredibly helpful, knowledgeable and even optimistic that he would be able to get me sorted by the end of the call.

Ultimately, he determined that both CableCards are bad, and with a little bit of research tracking the serial #'s discovered they both had previously been on another account with a customer who had given up and gone back to a Comcast box because of the problems he was having with CableCards. He had no idea why these cards were sent out to another account, and told me he has authorized an exchange of cards for me at the North Ave. Comcast office, then gave me his team's phone number and told me he starts at noon tomorrow and if I don't hear from him by 1 p.m. to call and leave a message for him.

Oh, and he confirmed that there is no such thing as a "special CableCard" for the TIVO HD and apologized for the troubles... and it seemed a little more sincere then the recorded voice that apologizes every 20 seconds while you're on hold with Comcast.

More tomorrow... *fingers crossed*


----------



## ji0005

smartleydunn said:


> Well after five days of calling Comcast, and finally calling in with a TIVO support person on the call, the Comcast person informed us there is a CableCard team and she could not transfer me, but, would have to have them call me, and promised a call back within two hours. Interesting thing being I have probably talked to 10-12 people from Comcast in the past 3-4 days and this was the first I've heard of a "CableCard team". Unbelievably, I got a call back within an hour from a guy named Phineas, who was incredibly helpful, knowledgeable and even optimistic that he would be able to get me sorted by the end of the call.


I worked with that same guy for like 5 hours last Saturday (i thought it was Thineas.. but anyway). He was very confident that we would get my issue resolved within 20 minutes, but ultimately decided my card was bad. He said there is one guy there that is better than him, but was pretty confident in his skills... and I think he knew what he was doing but my card somehow was hosed.

Ultimatley I had a tech come out with new cards (long story) but he made sure I knew not to let them feed me some "the channels will come in soon" line as they walked out my door.

You are correct that you can't get transfered to them and instead need to be put in the 4 hour call back queue for the Tinley Park group, as has been noted earlier in the thread. For chicago area folks at least...


----------



## gnetwerker

Just had a pretty positive install, here in 97212 (Portland, OR). Installs are scheduling about 7-10 days out -- I called the day my TiVo came, about 10 days ago. I had it hooked up and once thru guided setup. I had recorded a few SD shows on it, etc.

Installer (contractor) "Kevin" came a little after the appointment window, but had kept me up-to-date with ETA all afternoon. He said he had done 6 or 7 cablecard installs over the last month, and most of them had gone well. He said the first guy he worked with knew more than he or anyone at Comcast, had been through all the docs, and basically taught him how to do it -- he was very grateful (prob. someone from here!)

He slipped the first card in, and then called his dispatch. They put him on hold for 20+ mins, then told him that he had to call Comcast. He said that they had been able to do CC pairing before, but that apparently Comcast had tightened things up with CCs lately. After another 20 mins on hold at Comcast, we had a CC screen, but no channels. This situation persisted for about an hour, through several (many) calls back and forth.

During this time we got Ch 1-99 up and running, but not Ch 127 (or anything over 100), which is their apparent test case. Nothing they did seemed to help.

After about 1.5 hours, he got someone ("Kim") who knew what she was doing. He pulled the first card, re-installed it, and they went through the setup from scratch. Apparently the first CSA had done something (don't know what) boneheaded and screwed the setup. He opined that many of the "bad" cable cards were probably this.

After another 20 mins everything was set up and working hunky-dorey. I am now 95% done with my program info load (97% now) and by the time this sentence is done I'll have the final test. We did look at some HD channels under the test screen and they looked great -- no blockiness/de-rez or anything.

OK, so Comcast in general wasted a couple hours of my time (and their installer's), but it wasn't nearly as bad as I had feared reading this forum. The installer wasn't a rocket scientist but was very customer-oriented, polite, and patient. His challenge was mostly finding a competent Customer Service Agent back at Comcast (a pain we can all feel, I guess).

Looking at Discovery Channel HD now on my (somewhat crappy, but ...) InFocus 61md10, and I'm a happy guy (more importantly, I have a happy wife).


----------



## johnnylundy

One has to wonder why the CSRs that the installers call are having to put them on hold. Can there be THAT many premise techs calling in at the same time?

My installer didn't have any delay getting ahold of his people. He was using a cell and a handheld radio to talk to two different people. He read the work order #, which gave them my account screen, and then he read off the 3 numbers that the TiVo gives for each card.


----------



## smartleydunn

So, went to Comcast on North Ave. this morning and lo and behold they had a whole tray of brand new shiny M-Cards, got them to give me two just in case; brought them home, popped one in and immediately got pairing information with digits other than zeros. 

Then of course called Comcast and the CSR I got on the phone had no idea how to take the information from me, so I tried to walk her through the set-up process. (Think I may charge Comcast for training their technicians).

Asked to speak to a Supervisor just so i could vent, inform them of what a debacle this experience has been thus far, and demand service and a credit on my account. She offered to have one call me back, I told her I have three different requests in for a Supervisor to call me back dating back to last Thursday and no one has ever called me back.

The Supervisor was extremely apologetic and gave me credit for one month's service which is $175 + a promo rate on my internet service.

Now standing by waiting for a call back from their specialist to help me pair the card...and we'll see where it goes from there...

Still no TIVO, but, getting closer...


----------



## Todd H

What are you guys paying for CableCard rates? I just picked up an S3 yesterday, and my local Comcast is telling me $11.95/card!!! "It's not for the card, but the service you get with the card." This was confirmed over the phone to 1-800-COMCAST, and a trip to the local office in Manassas.

Prince William County, northern VA, BTW.

There's no way I'm paying that. If that's the cost, cable is getting cancelled altogether. Utter BS!

Think about this- if I had two Tivos and another cablecard ready set in the house, I'd pay $60/mo extra for the privilege of watching these.


----------



## johnnylundy

The first card is free, and the second one is $1.95 a month.

The $11.95 is for something else, most likely upgrade to digital or upgrade to HD channels. And it isn't per card.

Whomever you spoke to is incorrect.


----------



## Todd H

I'll have to keep digging, then. I confirmed with two separate people. And, I already have, and paying for, the Digital and HD service.

This is frustrating. I'm *this* close to returning the S3, cancelling cable, and moving to Directv.


----------



## PooperScooper

Well, after the TivoHD dropped to $250 and eSata is working I decided to buy one. Comcast is coming Monday (15th) morning, hopefully. The price I was quoted was $2.75 per card with $23.95 and $11.95 installation. I mentioned that the first cable card should be free and she said not until they get back my DVR. I just hope I get a tech that will follow the directions from the Tivo box. Maybe he'll let me do it and just call the office to get the card data into the system. I'm keeping my fingers crossed.

larry


----------



## PHeadland

Update on my experience in sunny San Mateo (SF Bay Area): my bill hasn't changed at all as a result for switching out my old digital cable box for a single M CableCard in my new TiVo HD. ANd I have all the HD channels I expected to have. So, it is definitely possible to switch to TiVo + CableCard, have an easy + painless installation first time, and not get screwed for extra charges.


----------



## ThatBozGuy

Scheduled through comcast.com chat last tuesday for a monday appointment between 12 and 4. Chat helper knew what I needed for the tivo asked if I wanted an M card or 2 s cards and said the truck roll was going to be 18.95.

3:30 no show call comcast, automated system triggers appointment confirmation menu, choose 2 to talk to person to confirm my appointment, never answers, system eventually says were sorry please call back, 4 calls later still havent talked to anyone.

Land line phone, not the one listed on the account, shows one odd call at 10 am, I call the number and ask if they are a cable contractor, yes yes they are. I was scheduled today, yes between 10 and 2, um no. Hmm must be a time zone mistake maybe. But I was here all day, "well the installer says he was there, knocked no one answered and made a note that we did not have our dog put away so he could not get to the door to ring the bell" 

Um no dog, no one came even onto our street, (live on a culdesac) I was working in the drive on a project inches away from all of my doors and the big numbers marking my address and saw all traffic all day.

"I will have a supervisor call back to reschedule"

And so it begins.


PS. To add salt to the wound, I got a message from tivo last week asking if I wanted to come in and do a new product study and had to put no to these times because of my install. Got passed over because I wasnt available when they needed me. GRRR this doesnt bode well.


----------



## diskus

As a follow up to my successful install, I just got back from returning my DVR to the local office. I lost my DVR fee, my additional outlet fee ( I had 2 for a while) and my HD fee. One cable card ( M-card) now included in the price of my package no other charges. Feels good, and the TIVO is a breath of fresh air to add the most important fact.

LOS gatos CA


----------



## smartleydunn

Following up on my saga in Chicago, FINALLY sorted!!!

Phineas (Advanced Support in Chicago) called me at 12:30 p.m., we spent about 3 hours total on the phone working to get the M-Card paired but, it was still hanging on the Acquiring Channels screen. After a couple of resets and a couple of restarts, ultimately we got it to the point where the card was paired, and then one final restart and the channels started to come in.

We both took a break from around 4-6, he called me back at 6:30 to check in and at that point i was getting everything except premium channels, he said he knew how to fix that and within minutes he had them all turned on for me, and also promo'd me Showtime and Movie Channel for a year for my troubles and also confirmed the one month's credit (about $175) and knocking down my Internet to the $29.99 promo rate for 6 months which saves me about another $200.

So, finally!!!

He told me while we were on the phone that I had "lit up Comcast", because he was getting emails from multiple people specifically about my case checking in to see if my issues had been resolved. As of now, I am a happy camper. 

I am going to revisit this nightmare one last time in writing a long letter to Comcast corporate outlining everything and praising Phineas for his excellent customer service, and of course I'm sure he'll probably be reprimanded for spending so long on the phone with me.

N.P. TNTHD


----------



## murryamorris

Monday 10/8 finally got my second Tivo up and running with service call. My older unit is the S3 (since 12/06). New unit is Tivo HD. Basically had 4 calls after I picked up a couple of S cards. All but one of the 4 calls the CSR was clueless. 

I had a bad feeling when the tech came today since he told me flat out he had only done one Tivo and didn't know a lot about CC's. I asked if he brought extra CC's and he said he had 2. I asked if they were M cards and he said he wasn't sure. He called dispatch to check (my Tivo was in the middle of the fall update reboot). I heard the woman on the phone say she wasn't sure (how can they not know?) I looked at the cards and they both said M-card on them. 

At least the guy was nice and knew a good dispatcher to call so he made another call and we pulled the 2 S cards that never worked. Put one M card in, his dispatch hit the card and in 10 seconds we had both tuners showing stations. I was already happy.

We could only get basic stations though so he called another dispatcher (same woman as the first call). She hit it again but with the wrong signal and hosed it. He called the other guy again after that, who hit it with the correct lineup signal and...all channels working. 

We talked a while about how the people on the other end make the difference in the card installs. He said it basically comes down to how they send the signals. If they do it wrong, it screws up the cards and they have to reset everything and start over (which they don't seem to always do).

The good thing is, I now have one M CC in the HD unit and he took away the 2 cards so the charge is less per month. If I could do that for my S3, I'd save a bit more. 

I'm pretty happy now even though it took a lot of time to get it going. Anyone having troubles, just keep on them and try for the M card if you can, it's just one less card they have to pair.


----------



## jlib

smartleydunn said:


> ...writing a long letter to Comcast corporate outlining everything and praising Phineas for his excellent customer service, and of course I'm sure he'll probably be reprimanded for spending so long on the phone with me.


Well, you don't have to be specific as to how long it took him. But do praise him in your letter. We need more of those Comcast employees willing to go the extra mile to get things done. Thanks for the happy ending to your story.


----------



## MoranJ2000

My experience with Comcast (in Naples, FL) has been nothing short of a travesty. First off, they insist on a service call for CableCard installs (at $9.99 per card), and then send techs who are clueless about CableCards if not openly scornful of them.

The phone reps aren't much better. The vast majority of the ones I've dealt with, and I've dealt with well over a dozen in the past year, know little about how to properly activate and/or set up CCs for billing. I've had many CSRs insist that their CCs are only compatible with teevees, not TiVos.

By far the worst experience has been with billing. Either out of malice or ignorance my local Comcast office has always insisted on charging me as if each card was a separate and distinct TV set. That means $13.90 for digital and another $13.90 for HD on a single TiVo box. That's been going on since October 20606 when I got my Series 3. M-Cards? They don't know anything about them.

When I added an THD in August and they began to quadruple charge me, I finally had had enough. I complained to a escalating level of supervisors until I finally found one that was knowledgeable and competent, someone that understood the issue and was willing to try and fix it. Even so, the billing changes she made to my account were often spit out of the system days later, resulting in continued billing errors and/or loss of certain channels (which of course resulted in more calls).

After three billing cycles I *think* it had finally all been worked out where I am not paying for duplicate services but only a nominal extra fee ($1.50 supposedly) for each additional CC. I won't know for sure until I see my next printed invoice in about two weeks.

All I can say to anyone that is having issues with Comcast is that the only way to get satisfaction is to be on them like a fly on you-know-what, for days, weeks, months, if necessary. Threaten to switch to satellite if necessary (I did-- in my case back to DTV) and make it a point to tell them there's no way in hell you're ever going to sign up for their digital phone service either, which they're pushing big time these days. 

Honestly, Comcast should be on their knees thanking TiVo, because it's the only reason I (and I expect many others) remain a Comcast customer. That said, after what Comcast put me through, if FiOS came to town tomorrow I would switch in less time than it took me to type this post.

I almost forgot-- I even managed to get a retroactive credit back to October 06 for being double billed on my original S3. I spent hours on the phone with countless people to get it, but I finally did.

Again, moral of the story-- never get off Comcast's back.


----------



## tmesser

Executive Care called me back last Wednesday. They scheduled a tech for today (Tuesday) between 8am and noon. They probably could have had one here sooner if I hadn't made plans to be out of town Thursday and Friday, and Saturday was not really an option because the woman with whom I spoke wanted to follow up with me at a time her office was open.

Two techs showed up at 11:15 this morning. Inserted CableCARD into slot 2 (slot 1 already had a card from previous appointments), no 161-1 error or anything, tech calls dispatch to activate. Unfortunately, my TiVo had reverted to single-tuner mode because I'd been operating with only one CableCARD, so I couldn't really verify anything until after I repeated Guided Setup... which I didn't want the techs to hang around for. Sure enough, after I repeated Guided Setup, I was not receiving any of my premium channels on the second tuner. Host validation status was "Unknown 03."

Called the toll-free number, asked to speak to a CableCARD specialist. "There aren't any CableCARD specialists in this office, they're all in Tinley Park, but I will submit your information to them and they will call you back." Precisely the response I was hoping for. 90 minutes later, I got a call from Tinley Park, and it turned out the data field had been entered incorrectly. Validation came through, and now I get all my premiums.

Waiting for that Executive Care followup call, but I may have to call them. We still need to discuss billing, because I've been dinged for two installation fees ($15.99 and $23.99) and two "change service additional outlet" fees ($17.89 each), and I'll be damned if I pay for any of that.


----------



## dswallow

tmesser said:


> Two techs showed up at 11:15 this morning. Inserted CableCARD into slot 2 (slot 1 already had a card from previous appointments), no 161-1 error or anything, tech calls dispatch to activate. Unfortunately, my TiVo had reverted to single-tuner mode because I'd been operating with only one CableCARD, so I couldn't really verify anything until after I repeated Guided Setup... which I didn't want the techs to hang around for. Sure enough, after I repeated Guided Setup, I was not receiving any of my premium channels on the second tuner. Host validation status was "Unknown 03."


You don't need to run guided setup to verify that; you use the CableCARD "Test Channels" menu item and run through the channels you're supposed to receive for each CableCARD.


----------



## raid123

After reading all these messages, I was a little nervous about getting a CableCard from Comcast. When I called 800-COMCAST, the representative said I could just walk into my local Redmond, WA office and pick up the cards. However, she had no idea what an M-Card was and insisted I needed two cards for two streams.

So I walked into the Redmond office, and they were on top of things. They asked me if it was for Tivo, and when I asked for the M-Card, they knew exactly what it was. Within 10 minutes I walked out with my Comcast CableCard and headed home. I followed the CableCard setup guide that came with my Tivo, called up 800-COMCAST customer support for the pairing, and within 5 minutes of talking with the representative, I was completely set up.

Just wanted to say that while there may be many horror stories for CableCard setup, it couldn't have gone smoother for me. I was set up within the timespan of an hour. Kudos to Comcast!


----------



## tmesser

dswallow said:


> You don't need to run guided setup to verify that; you use the CableCARD "Test Channels" menu item and run through the channels you're supposed to receive for each CableCARD.


Oops. I had parsed it as "Test Channels = Channel Scan = not necessary." Guess I didn't read the installation sheet closely enough... noted for the future. Thanks!


----------



## oldnacl

I just received my second months bill from Comcast since I had the CCs installed in my TiVoHD. The first bill still included the monthly charge for the SA 8300 HD that I'd been using but I phoned and they said I was going to be billed $4.00 for the 2 CCs and that was it (in adddition to my premium digital service which was already on the bill and hasn't changed)
I mailed the money and this month got a bill that indicated they didn't get paid for the last month service (they did and I have the canceled check to prove it) and a CREDIT for $20. I have no idea what that is, unless it's for the unused portion of monthly advance charge for the 8300.
I called again and they confirmed that they did get the last months check and I actually had a credit balance. So, the bottom line is, unless something blows up this month, that I'm getting the CCs for $2 each/month and no additional charges. The Tivo is my only "outlet" although I have a basic digital STB that I requested for on demand programming. When I picked it up, I questioned whether the STB would be charged as an "additional outlet" because I wanted it only for on demand programming and the rep assured me it was no charge. It looks like she was correct.
I'm just hoping this lasts for more than a few months!


----------



## cjchaps

So I called Comcast yesterday and asked about how much the mcard is. The CSR said it would be $5.95 for the multi-card since it's like two cards. I didn't feel like arguing at the time so I ended the call. 

Today I am planning to drop in to one of the comcast local offices and see if I can pick up an m-card myself. When I pick it up I am going to ask about billing. I remember seeing something about a special billing code to tell them to use for the Tivo but I have been looking for it the past hour and haven't been able to find it. Do you still need to tell comcast to use a special code so they don't charge you more for mcards? If so what is the code?

Thanks in advance!

EDIT: I think I found it - you tell them T3DDVRCARDS for the m-card right?


----------



## Scarri

Finnaly got my 2 S-cards installed today by Comcast in howard county, MD

This was the 3rd attempt 

1st try the guy had my order wrong and didn't have any cable cards.

2nd try the guy had no idea what he was doing and after trying 6 different cards claimed they were all bad and left.

today I got a guy who was willing to work with me to get it working and I just had to hold his hand through the whole thing. Biggest problem was him waiting on hold to get the techs to activate the cards. It was a good thing I read over the cable card troubleshooting guide they had at tivo.com. If i hadn't this guy probably would have left me too but since I could show him that I was receiving messages and that the CC status was still "waiting for CP auth" he stuck it out and got the people at the main office to fix it


----------



## johnnylundy

Scarri said:


> 1st try the guy had my order wrong and didn't have any cable cards.
> 
> 2nd try the guy had no idea what he was doing and after trying 6 different cards claimed they were all bad and left.


Sounds like the typical Comcast Experience!!!


----------



## davemcs

Two S-Cards installed by Comcast (SE MASS) yesterday. Contractor was told he had M-Cards..but was given two by the "powers that be" and they loaded as S Cards...

He had never done a Tivo install ( despite my request for a tech who had done Tivos before) so I was leery. I stood by as he wrote down all the info and read along on the screen as he read the info twice..once to pair it to my account then again to activate the cards. S Card 1 went in no problem THD recognized it as an SCard and it was authorized with "subscribed" in the conditional access screen
Card 2 is still only recognized as "card inserted" not as an SCard. It took a few minutes to get all the channels running on this card. It went from unknown to not subscribed to subscribed in 5 mins. As that was happeneng I had only the channel banner..but no video/audio just the grey screen...once it was "suscribed" all was well.
Knock on wood I got a reasonable contractor and someone @ the head end who knew her stuff (Jenna I think)...

So far so good..channel changing is a bit slow..but I LOVE being able to save HD programming...now all I want is eSATA enabled so THD's can be expanded (without haXoring)


----------



## old64mb

My story: Installer called early (8:30) for a 2-6 window to confirm. Asked him for Motorola M-Cards (and absolutely no SAs!), he wasn't sure if he had em at the warehouse but he would try - in return I let him come very early (10:30). Of course, said he preferred their boxes since they were "easier to diagnose".

Nice enough guy, not a contractor but a real Comcast employee, brought 5 new Motorola M-Cards just in case 1 didn't work. Knew in general terms what he was doing (correct slot, one at a time), although I was the one responsible for getting to the right page on the menu so he could call in the numbers and since he didn't know the difference between an S3 and HD I suspect he was telling the truth when he said I knew more about it than he did. (He was also waxing eloquent about their new 100 something hour box until I told him I had 144 HD hours, at which point he said, "wow, that's actually pretty cool.") Had a hit delivered, first S3 worked right away on both tuners, second didn't. He left, I completed guided setup, first S3 worked fine, soft and then hard rebooted second S3, all is well (although I've gotten the pairing screen randomly a couple of times now on the second, which worries me a bit.) $1.79x2 for the "Dual Cblcard" package means I'm paying $1.79 less than I should, which is fine with me. No install fee either.

Only issue is that they are not authorizing ESPN/TNTHD/et al other digital basic cables on the HD tier yet; I'm going to call and try to get that resolved without paying $7. Anyone know if UHD is included in that set?


----------



## tmesser

Executive Care gave me a credit for the $75.76 in installation fees and service change charges that had been triggered by the multiple truck rolls. That was easy. But does anyone know about a "digital access fee"? Am I being charged for an additional outlet?

I have one CableCARD in my TV (which is staying there, in case I want to watch something live while both tuners on my THD are recording), and two in the TiVo. Technically they're on the same physical outlet using a splitter, but Comcast doesn't seem to use the same definition of "outlet" as the rest of the world. Here's what my new billing looks like:

Digital Preferred w/HBO - $79.47
T3DDVRCARDS - $1.50 (estimated, as Recent Activity currently shows a charge of $1.79 for 9/26 to 10/31)
Digital access fee - $5.95 (estimated, as Recent Activity currently shows a prorated charge of $4.44 for 10/9 to 10/31)

My understanding is that one outlet is included with a digital package, and that there should be no separate equipment rental charge for any additional outlets. Do I need to call Executive Care again to get this "digital access fee" removed?

*EDIT:* After some more thinking, it's occurred to me that this might be the correct billing (in which case I would be amazed that they got it right on the first try). In my market and probably most others, the first CableCARD is free on any outlet, and any additional ones are $1.50. The TiVo has two, so there's my "one free." The other outlet includes a CableCARD. Even though I don't really want to pay $5.95 for another outlet, this may be correct.


----------



## tmesser

old64mb said:


> Only issue is that they are not authorizing ESPN/TNTHD/et al other digital basic cables on the HD tier yet; I'm going to call and try to get that resolved without paying $7. Anyone know if UHD is included in that set?


Yes, UHD is supposed to be included with that if it's available in your market.


----------



## sfhub

tmesser said:


> My understanding is that one outlet is included with a digital package, and that there should be no separate equipment rental charge for any additional outlets. Am I right? Do I need to call Executive Care again to get this "digital access fee" removed?


With Comcast, every piece of equipment that needs CableCARD(s) is presumed to be an "outlet" unless you can convince them otherwise.


----------



## aaronc100

Success (Comcast) and Failure (Millennium) in Anne Arundel County, Maryland.

Well, I got hooked up for Comcast on Monday, and they showed up with a MStream Cable Card for my HD TiVo. After install, and after the guy left of course (he claimed it was working when he saw one station pop-up), I wound up with a limited amount of stations (1-2?, 200-22?, and 339-34? (SHO)).

Well, after calling Comcast customer service, and having them hit the card numerous times, they sent out another technician... I was very skeptical that swapping out the Cable Card would fix the problem, but after the swap and a few sacrificial offers, the TiVo gods have arrived at my place.

So, after two visits (Monday and today [Wednesday]), I have all of my cable line-up, plus HBO and SHO.

It would be prudent to mention that the reason I switched to Comcast, is that Millennium Digital Media could not figure out how to get a cable card to even partially work...nor did they have any MStream cards. The lady at the service counter told me when I turned in my equipment, that the reason they don't push the cable cards is that they NEVER are able to get them to work...sounds like something that should be an FCC violation. So, if you have Millennium, and want an HD TiVo, be prepared to switch to Comcast or Verizon.


----------



## davemcs

sfhub said:


> With Comcast, every piece of equipment that needs CableCARD(s) is presumed to be an "outlet" unless you can convince them otherwise.


I had the tech remove the HD set top box which made my cablecards my only outlets..not additionals..that detail got me a lower rate per month


----------



## cjchaps

If you are trying to pick up a cable card yourself at the Comcast Lisle, IL office I wouldn't bother. I stopped by there yesterday and they "don't have the cards and don't give them out". I asked if they gave out boxes and they said "Yes". She then asked to setup an appointment so I said "OK, but I want to make sure you tell them it's an Mcard", and of course they were like "there are different kinds of cards out there??".  

I got out of there and am going to try and schedule an install over the phone with someone who hopefully heard of mcards.


----------



## johnnylundy

You'd think they'd send out a memo or something. TiVo's installer instructions are a single page. Actually you don't even need that because the TiVo itself walks you through the process.

Of course, the "highly trained installers" just barge right up to the unit, cram two cards in it, don't know how to get to the screens that matter, declare all six cards they brought with them to be "bad", and take off. Then back at the lunch room they regale each other with stories of how much they "hate those (@*#) CableCARDs."


----------



## jgerry

*Atlanta, GA*

Update: I guess the 5th time really is a charm! After the last tech managed to install an M card in my TivoHD but couldn't get it authorized.

Two techs showed up today. I showed them the "Conditional Access" screen where it said AUTH: MP and told them it should say AUTH: S. They felt that the setup was fine, called their office, had the headend hit the card again with an authorization. Boom! Worked fine. Everything seems to be working fine now.

I re-did my guided setup to remove the OTA channels. No point in keeping them really, as I'm getting some pixelization due to low signal strength anyway. Slight weirdness: All my season passes, which were attached to the OTA channels, are still there. The channels for those Season Passes are still listed as OTA channels (they show up as 11-1, 2-1, etc) and not as cable HD channels (803, 805 etc). But when I check the To Do list, the scheduled recordings all still show up, but they're showing the proper cable HD channel. So it looks like I won't have to wipe them all out and start over. Bravo, Tivo! Nice job on that bit.


----------



## lukin11

Comcast came out today with 2 SCards. Successful install after a a little nervousness when the first rep on the phone had never done a Tivo before, put the tech on hold, then hung up on him! Next rep knew what he was doing, and after reading the host id's and card #s ... we were good to go! SD, HD & HBO all working!

Just a heads up... when testing channels, don't change channels too quickly if you have a TivoHD, there is a (see TivoHD FAQ, i can't link yet!) known/reported bug where the tivo will just reboot. Not fun since it takes so long to come back (it also scared the crap out of me!).

The tech that came to the house had never done a Tivo before and seemed to be very interested in why I didn't like the Comcast DVR. I gave him plenty of reasons then he proceeded to point out that I can no longer get On Demand (which I knew). Then, in front of my wife, he tells me that the CableCards are "flaky and don't always work". Way to go dude... scare the wife.

Is this a tactic they are taught at Comcast school? Of course my wife as all worried... ugh. Is there any truth to this? Now that they are set up & both working, we should be good to go right? I've read the stories about problems getting going, but haven't read anything where someone has had a problem post-install.

Both cards are SA single stream.

I was told that there were no MultiStream cards available yet in my area, which I think is BS... but oh well.


----------



## dswallow

lukin11 said:


> Both cards are SA single stream.
> 
> I was told that there were no MultiStream cards available yet in my area, which I think is BS... but oh well.


No, that seems to be the norm in Scientific Atlanta markets. It's not that there are no multistream cards in existence -- in fact, they're used in the SA8300HDC DVR -- but for whatever reason as standalone cards, they've just not really become available for some reason.


----------



## lukin11

dswallow said:


> No, that seems to be the norm in Scientific Atlanta markets. It's not that there are no multistream cards in existence -- in fact, they're used in the SA8300HDC DVR -- but for whatever reason as standalone cards, they've just not really become available for some reason.


Ah yes... I did ask the tech (acting like I didn't know what I was talking about) why we couldn't just use the multistream card from the SA box I was returning (pointing out to him that it said "MCard" on it) .... you'll enjoy his response:



> See that screw there? and that tape? that means it has to stay in there


----------



## dswallow

lukin11 said:


> Ah yes... I did ask the tech (acting like I didn't know what I was talking about) why we couldn't just use the multistream card from the SA box I was returning (pointing out to him that it said "MCard" on it) .... you'll enjoy his response:


That really pisses me off, because what that methodology did was to uneven the supposedly even playing field. What's happening is that when the new SA8300HDC's arrive, they're being inventoried and assigned a multistream card that's essentially "locked" with the receiver, and all the info is being pre-entered in their database so that they continue to authorize boxes solely by their serial number instead of requiring the same info we TiVo CableCARD users provide -- Host ID, CableCARD ID, serial number and (in Motorola markets) the Data value.

Whereas if they'd done this "the right way" the CSRs/Dispatch CSRs would go through exactly the same collection of info for all receivers with CableCARDs... and presumably third party equipment like the TiVo receivers would soon enough be as easy to install and authorize as they should;ve been from day 1.

I find it to be a very disingenuous way for the cable companies to utilize CableCARD devices.


----------



## johnnylundy

> The tech that came to the house had never done a Tivo before


I'm shocked.  


> and seemed to be very interested in why I didn't like the Comcast DVR. I gave him plenty of reasons


Forgetting your recorded shows should be reason enough, but the crappy interface, no To-Do List, and freezing remote can be thrown into the mix. Oh, and the 5th line of the Guide that is an ad that you have to click through....


> then he proceeded to point out that I can no longer get On Demand (which I knew).


To which I say that I have no demand for On Demand.


> Then, in front of my wife, he tells me that the CableCards are "flaky and don't always work".


This from a bozo who just admitted that he had never installed CableCARDs before. I hope you pointed that out to him.

It could just possibly be that his ignorance and refusal to read one page of installation instructions is the source of his "opinion" that the cards are "flaky and don't always work."

I wonder if it ever occurred to Comcast to pre-authorize the cards for your account before they send them out.

They have a helluva nerve insulting you for your choice of product after charging you $20 for some clueless tech to come out. Any time they send a tech who says he has "never done this before", the truck roll should be free. After all, the customer is doing Comcast's training for them.


----------



## Flashbrook

Flashbrook said:


> I just sprung for a TiVo DVR, I have 2 old ones, but just got the TiVo HD DVR and I have fallen in love allover again. Other than having a tech come out and give me the two CableCARDS I needed to get my digital channels, its GREAT. I found the ComCast DVR to be slow and sloppy. The tech did have some trouble and it took about 20 min of phone calls from him to another guy but he got it done. I have no charge for the cards and I'm in Port Huron Michigan


Just got my bill, and I am being charged $7 per month per tuner card/CableCard.  Also I get hit with the $7 per month HD charge. So for My HD TiVo I am paying $6 and some change to TiVo (Multi box Discount) plus $21 to ComCast on top of my cable package.......SO WORTH IT!!! 

I don't care I love my Tivo and will not go back to their DVR.


----------



## silypuddy

Flashbrook said:


> Just got my bill, and I am being charged $7 per month per tuner card/CableCard.  Also I get hit with the $7 per month HD charge. So for My HD TiVo I am paying $6 and some change to TiVo (Multi box Discount) plus $21 to ComCast on top of my cable package.......SO WORTH IT!!!
> 
> I don't care I love my Tivo and will not go back to their DVR.


That doesn't sound right.

The first card should be free (part of the outlet) and the second card should be around $1.50. As for the HD charge, they aren't charging me for HD channels in the Twin Cities. Maybe if I asked for HDNet they would start charging.... I dunno.. and I am afraid to ask...


----------



## johnnylundy

Flashbrook said:


> Just got my bill, and I am being charged $7 per month per tuner card/CableCard.  Also I get hit with the $7 per month HD charge.


That's too much. No need to call - just go to the Comcast site and use the Chat feature. I had to do that to get the "A/O" (additional outlet) removed - I bet that is what they did to you too. Look on your statement at Comcast under Recent Activity. If you see "a/o", that is incorrect and the rep on the Chat will remove it.


----------



## jmpage2

johnnylundy said:


> That's too much. No need to call - just go to the Comcast site and use the Chat feature. I had to do that to get the "A/O" (additional outlet) removed - I bet that is what they did to you too. Look on your statement at Comcast under Recent Activity. If you see "a/o", that is incorrect and the rep on the Chat will remove it.


I've been trying to get the billing straightened out on my Cable Cards since I got the Tivo HD at launch and haven't had any success.

1) First CC free, second CC $1.50 per month.

2) $7 "HD Programming" charge for my HD channels on the Tivo

3) CC refuses to get me an M-card, says that there are no M-cards available in my market.

They are also charging me $7 for my only Comcast branded cable box (non DVR) which again they say is an "HD Programming" charge.

I've called numerous times, written letters, etc, and they have refused to budge on the HD Programming bologna.


----------



## bizzy

dswallow said:


> I find it to be a very disingenuous way for the cable companies to utilize CableCARD devices.


While it rankles the 1 percent of us who use Tivo devices, it is probably quite pleasant for the other 99% of their customer base who appreciates the fact that their new cable box works with a minimum of fuss.

Honestly, if you were the cable co, would you work to optimize activation of the devices the overwhelming majority of your customers use, or the devices so rare, many of your installers still haven't touched?

While I agree that cable companies are evil and sleazy, this one really is just a common sense decision, not a conspiracy.


----------



## dswallow

bizzy said:


> While it rankles the 1 percent of us who use Tivo devices, it is probably quite pleasant for the other 99% of their customer base who appreciates the fact that their new cable box works with a minimum of fuss.
> 
> Honestly, if you were the cable co, would you work to optimize activation of the devices the overwhelming majority of your customers use, or the devices so rare, many of your installers still haven't touched?
> 
> While I agree that cable companies are evil and sleazy, this one really is just a common sense decision, not a conspiracy.


The point is that it's 3 numbers. Surely they could streamline their systems and train their CSRs to handle it. But by creating two different systems, they're creating the problem.


----------



## bizzy

dswallow said:


> The point is that it's 3 numbers. Surely they could streamline their systems and train their CSRs to handle it. But by creating two different systems, they're creating the problem.


I agree with that.

However, to Comcast's credit, the last time I had an auth problem, about a week ago, I called in to support; told them what the problem was ("One of my cablecards has lost its auth"), and the csr immediately asked for the host and data numbers. Within a minute she had sent a refresh hit, and sent an additional init and refresh when I asked her to.

They are improving! A year ago they didn't know what a cablecard was


----------



## Neenahboy

The latest bill became available online today, and as I suspected, it's a fiasco.

The tech installed two S-cards in the THD. I have the Digital Preferred package at $66.98, I'm getting charged $1.50 for the additional CableCARD (which is fine), but I have a Digital Access fee of $5.99 which I assume is included in my digital tier package and thus an incorrect charge, right?


----------



## cas929

Hello, all, longtime reader, first time poster....

I live in Washington, D.C., and I was told by two different CSRs (for whatever that's worth) that I can just pick up a Cable card from their main office, which is near my home. It seems like that would be a great option, considering the poor experiences that people have had with installers. I've held off on getting a TiVo, despite hating the Motorola DVR, because I am so afraid of the horror stories here.

However, the ability to self-install doesn't seem to match the other experiences reflected on this thread. Is there any one else who lives in Washington D.C (as opposed to ithe metropolitan area) who was able to self-install?


----------



## monroe

So I just ordered my new TIVOHD and wanted to make sure I had EVERYTHING ready for it when it gets here. Everything on Comcast's website and FAQ's state that professional installation is required. So I called Comcast about the Cable cards. I'm told I can just go right into my local office an pick them up, and that they would be about $1.91 a month for both cards.

I go into my local office, and take a number and sit down. I spend about 15 minutes marveling at how much it felt like I was at my local DMV. When my number comes up, I put on my MOST friendly face and greet my CSR!

I enquire if I am able to get cable cards here at the office. She say's yes, how many? I saw I only need one if they have any M-Cards available? She checks, but no. I ask if another time would be better? Maybe another office? Again, no we're not sure when we'll be getting those in stock. OK, then I guess I need 2 then for my Tivo. I ask how much is that, is it $1.91 per month? She looks surprised and answers "No, they're free." 

She does her thing, scans the barcodes of the 2 cable cards, and types something into her computer. She then checks my ID, and then hands me 2 cable cards along with an equipment receipt that says right on it $0, $0 monthly.

SWEET!

So now I'm back home with my free cable cards, and will wait for my Tivo to be delivered. 

I'm just a little confused because EVERYTHING on Comcasts website stated PROFESSIONAL INSTALL REQUIRED. The website also says the 1st card is free, but there is a charge for additional cards on the same outlet. My phone call to a regional Comcast Rep then contradicts this by telling my I can pick up the cards and install them myself, but yes, I will receive a monthly charge for both cards. Then finally at the Comcast center in person, I'm given the cards and told they're both FREE. Heads kind of spinning so I'm not sure what to expect to see when I get my first bill!

Chris


----------



## johnnylundy

I'm wondering if her scanning the cards, entered the cards' serial and data numbers into their system, so that when you call it will be on the CSR's screen right in front of them linked to your account.

Nah, that would make too much sense.


----------



## johnnylundy

Neenahboy said:


> The latest bill became available online today, and as I suspected, it's a fiasco.
> 
> The tech installed two S-cards in the THD. I have the Digital Preferred package at $66.98, I'm getting charged $1.50 for the additional CableCARD (which is fine), but I have a Digital Access fee of $5.99 which I assume is included in my digital tier package and thus an incorrect charge, right?


None of my items are labeled exactly as "digital access fee", but most likely it's an additional outlet fee - that's what I got added by mistake and had to use the online chat to get removed. In my case the online CSR just immediately removed it, so they must get hundreds of calls/chats about these charges every day. She didn't even question it.


----------



## Neenahboy

johnnylundy said:


> None of my items are labeled exactly as "digital access fee", but most likely it's an additional outlet fee - that's what I got added by mistake and had to use the online chat to get removed. In my case the online CSR just immediately removed it, so they must get hundreds of calls/chats about these charges every day. She didn't even question it.


Excellent. I've put a call in to the Executive Care rep I deal with, so we'll see what she says. There are tons of other problems with the bill (related to her giving me service credits to compensate for the saga), so that should be a fun conversation.


----------



## murryamorris

raid123 said:


> So I walked into the Redmond office, and they were on top of things. They asked me if it was for Tivo, and when I asked for the M-Card, they knew exactly what it was. Within 10 minutes I walked out with my Comcast CableCard and headed home.


I live in Sammamish and also use the Redmond office. They are very good there. I just had bad luck with the CSR's when pairing. It's nice they have the M cards at the office now. I had to get a tech to get one last time.


----------



## mcalhoon

This was interesting. I got my cablecard working a month ago, and I got the bill charging me for an additional outlet, even though we returned our box. I did the online chat and the rep took off the $6.95 charge. Then he tried to tell me HDTV shouldn't work because I don't have a motorola converter. Here is the transcript:

Comcast:
Michael, I also noticed that the HDTV charge should be removed because you do need a specific converter to receive HDTV. Cable HD will only work on an HD-ready television connected to a Motorola HDD-200 decoder.

Comcast:
My understanding is that you need that converter for HD service.

Me:
I have been receiving HDTV with no problems on my TIVO for over a month now.

Comcast:
Okay. This digital video recorder (TIVO) is not receiving the HD signal through a Motorola HDD-200 decoder, though.

Me:
Well, I believe the cablecard is made by motorola.

Comcast:
I will review my technical notes regarding the cable cards and HD. One moment please.

Me:
I own a new TivoHD...I am using 1 M-card which allows 2 shows to be recorded at once.

Comcast:
Okay. My concern is that without the specific decoder Motorola HDD-200 your equipment is not receiving the HD signal that your account is set up with. My technical bulletin indicates "A HDTV receiver is not required to receive Comcast's High Definition service. Instead, the signal is received through a "decoder," available from Comcast. You may rent or purchase the decoder from Comcast". 

Comcast:
I recommend that you speak to your local office to review this, Michael. 

Me:
But I am watching HDTV on my right now, and have been for over a month. I am very happy with my service right now. I just thought I was being overcharged with an additional outlet. But I will call the local office if I have a problem. I appreciate the help.


No harm done (so far), still getting the HD.

Mike


----------



## cjchaps

I bought a TivoHD last week and had a tech from Comcast come out and install it today. It took about 1 hour and 15 minutes total but I was up and running at the end of the session. The guy basically knew what he was doing. The only hiccup we had was that the first time it was setup I wasn't receiving any channels about 20 after 30 minutes so he called in again to get the card "hit" and about 10 minutes after that I was getting all channels :up:


----------



## kupe

Hey gang-

Wife and I discussing buying a new TivoHD and transferring the lifetime from our current Series 2. We are excited about finally getting HD, but she is reluctant to lose PPV and On-Demand with Comcast. I understand because we do enjoy those features occasionally.

Is the concensus here that losing all the interactive features was worth it to switch to TivoHD with Cablecard? 

And is there an alternative? i.e. rather than CableCard, could we use a new TivoHD with the Comcast provided HD cable box (a Motorola 6200) in order to keep the interactive features? For the matter, is the TivoHD capable of controlling a Motorola 6200?

Thanks!

Kupe


----------



## dswallow

kupe said:


> Wife and I discussing buying a new TivoHD and transferring the lifetime from our current Series 2. We are excited about finally getting HD, but she is reluctant to lose PPV and On-Demand with Comcast. I understand because we do enjoy those features occasionally.
> 
> Is the concensus here that losing all the interactive features was worth it to switch to TivoHD with Cablecard?
> 
> And is there an alternative? i.e. rather than CableCard, could we use a new TivoHD with the Comcast provided HD cable box (a Motorola 6200) in order to keep the interactive features? For the matter, is the TivoHD capable of controlling a Motorola 6200?


If you really must have OnDemand and PPV access, just also get a Comcast HD receiver or DVR in addition to your TiVoHD. Comcast actually claims online you can get a free HD receiver just for that purpose if you otherwise use CableCARDs, though there may be an additional outlet fee involved.

You won't be able to record OnDemand or PPV from the TiVoHD no matter what, though.


----------



## jmpage2

kupe said:


> Hey gang-
> 
> Wife and I discussing buying a new TivoHD and transferring the lifetime from our current Series 2. We are excited about finally getting HD, but she is reluctant to lose PPV and On-Demand with Comcast. I understand because we do enjoy those features occasionally.
> 
> Is the concensus here that losing all the interactive features was worth it to switch to TivoHD with Cablecard?
> 
> And is there an alternative? i.e. rather than CableCard, could we use a new TivoHD with the Comcast provided HD cable box (a Motorola 6200) in order to keep the interactive features? For the matter, is the TivoHD capable of controlling a Motorola 6200?
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Kupe


You are entitled to one "free" box as part of your service, however in my experience they will still charge you an extra charge for premium/HD programming for your "free" box.

My wife and I don't miss on-demand one little bit. I upgraded the Tivo HD to 500GB and we typically have 200 or more programs in our Tivo suggestions folder to watch.... and even better than on-demand these are actually shows that we have some interest in watching.

The Tivo can't control another box, but if you really miss on-demand you can simply stack another reciever with the Tivo and switch your TV to that input when you must watch on-demand or PPV programming.


----------



## bizzy

I got the "free" box when I ordered comcast service (I switched to a S3 from DirectTV service when we got sick of their HR20) for the times we wanted On Demand.

It sat there unused, and every month Comcast would try to charge me various amounts for the "free" box.

I got sick of having to call them and read them their own web pages, and returned the box. Haven't missed it.

If you're recording what you want to watch, you already have it "On demand"


----------



## old64mb

dswallow said:


> You won't be able to record OnDemand or PPV from the TiVoHD no matter what, though.


Actually, couldn't you do so if you went back to QAM and found the channel that it was being broadcast on? (Immense PITA, I know, but I'm talking theoretically) 

Or would that be copy flagged so it would be no-record anyway?


----------



## dswallow

old64mb said:


> Actually, couldn't you do so if you went back to QAM and found the channel that it was being broadcast on? (Immense PITA, I know, but I'm talking theoretically)
> 
> Or would that be copy flagged so it would be no-record anyway?


It very well could be flagged for no copy; it'd be encrypted -- though I suppose if it's ordered online or by phone for your account any receiver could decrypt it; there'd be no guide data associated with the channel so you'd have to locate it, manually tune it, and manually record it. And while PPV might be orderable online or by phone, OnDemand probably isn't.

As a practical matter, the answer is simpler as no.


----------



## old64mb

dswallow said:


> It very well could be flagged for no copy; it'd be encrypted -- though I suppose if it's ordered online or by phone for your account any receiver could decrypt it; there'd be no guide data associated with the channel so you'd have to locate it, manually tune it, and manually record it. And while PPV might be orderable online or by phone, OnDemand probably isn't.
> 
> As a practical matter, the answer is simpler as no.


Well, the slate article on VOD and my experiences with QAM tuning (there were certainly enough unencrypted PPV things randomly showing up in the high 80s) gave me the wacky idea that you could, theoretically and with a lot of pain, order and then manually Tivo whatever it was since they probably haven't put a 5c flag on it.

But yes, that's too complicated. No is probably a better response.


----------



## limiter

Just got a S3 Tivo, and had Comcast come out (East Lansing, Michigan). He had 3 cards, 2 Motorola cards and one with a Comcast sticker on it (almost like a Comcast branded card). He did each card one at a time using the two Motorola cards, but only the 2nd (upper) card worked. The Comcast branded card was registered to someone else so they have to come back out.

The Motorola card that didn't work was giving a 161-4 error every time we tried to check available channels. Comcast assumed meant it was a bad card.

The tech was nice and didn't complain about installing cable cards.

Should I leave the working card (currently in slot 2) and let them install the new one in slot 1? I only ask because the tivo setup guide says to use slot 1 before slot 2.


----------



## johnnylundy

> The Motorola card that didn't work was giving a 161-4 error every time we tried to check available channels. Comcast assumed meant it was a bad card.


The TiVo installation instructions say that 161-4 is NOT an error and should be ignored unless it appears more than once.

From the installation instructions:
http://customersupport.tivo.com/LaunchContent.aspx?CID=b03267a0-be94-4f14-8e2c-8ae7b4eb5249


> For Motorola CableCARDs, many cable providers send an activation signal that causes the DVR to issue error 161-4. This is normal and can be ignored. If you see 161-4 more than once, or if you see any other 161-x signal, it means that the card is damaged and needs to be replaced.


I also noticed in there that removing the card while it is updating its firmware might brick it. Maybe this is why so many cards are "bad" -clueless installers yanking them out when they don't instantly display some reassuring message.



> The CableCARD will take a minute or two to initialize. During this time, the CableCARD screens will display a message such as "Card not in normal operation". This does not indicate damage to the CableCARD; as soon as initialization is complete, the message will be replaced with information generated by the CableCARD and the installer will be able to proceed with activation.


----------



## limiter

johnnylundy said:


> The TiVo installation instructions say that 161-4 is NOT an error and should be ignored unless it appears more than once.


Thanks for the response. The error appeared 4 times, every time we tried to access channels after rechecking all the numbers. This was over a span of 10-15 minutes. I assume that counts as "more than once". The card was never removed during this period.


----------



## hummingbird_206

limiter said:


> Just got a S3 Tivo, and had Comcast come out (East Lansing, Michigan). He had 3 cards, 2 Motorola cards and one with a Comcast sticker on it (almost like a Comcast branded card). He did each card one at a time using the two Motorola cards, but only the 2nd (upper) card worked. The Comcast branded card was registered to someone else so they have to come back out.
> 
> The Motorola card that didn't work was giving a 161-4 error every time we tried to check available channels. Comcast assumed meant it was a bad card.
> 
> The tech was nice and didn't complain about installing cable cards.
> 
> Should I leave the working card (currently in slot 2) and let them install the new one in slot 1? I only ask because the tivo setup guide says to use slot 1 before slot 2.


As others have said, the 161-4 error doesn't mean a bad card. When I was installing my 2 M-Cards in my Series 3, the Comcast CSR on the phone knew that the error was ok to ignore, and she just kept doing on her end whatever magic was needed to get the cards initialized. She had to send hits to the cards a few time, but after a reboot of the TiVo all was right with the install and I was good to go.

Good luck when the service guy comes back. Hopefully he'll get a CSR on the phone who knows what to do to initialize the card even when 161-4 comes up.


----------



## Graymalkin

I got Error 161-4 repeatedly while they were trying to set up my two S-cards. Eventually the home office hit the cards correctly, and I've got all my channels.


----------



## kdwarren

I finally got my Multi Card installed on Saturday! We are so very happy to dump the comcast DVR!!!

Also, After taking with the service techs even they think their customer service is crappy! Such a shame. I did learn that the afterhours comcast people are overseas CSR's. this makes sense because when I called during my work hours I got someone that was more knowledegable and she even looked at local comcast retail stores that might have a cable card. Before I called on the weekends and got some really terrible service. So maybe that will help some people.

My husband plans to fight the installation fee since he took off work one day and they never showed.

Good luck everyone!
Karen


----------



## limiter

Comcast came out again and put a new Moto card in and when he called in to activate the woman at Comcast said you can't have the same host ID for two cards (which I explained was the Tivo ID). The woman then hung up on the tech and he called back and got someone who knew how to add it correctly, so both cards are working now. The tech was very nice.


----------



## riz

With the new tivo/comcast software rollout imminent, is there (or going to be) a comcast/tivo thread for the software download to motorola boxes? thx!

p.s. lol! it took me 7 years to say something! well, to be fair, I was a UltimateTV guy for 6 of those years


----------



## dswallow

riz said:


> With the new tivo/comcast software rollout imminent, is there (or going to be) a comcast/tivo thread for the software download to motorola boxes? thx!
> 
> p.s. lol! it took me 7 years to say something! well, to be fair, I was a UltimateTV guy for 6 of those years


I'm sure once the rollout actually publicly begins somewhere it'll get a thread and shortly thereafter a new forum will be created and any existing discussions moved over to it.


----------



## PooperScooper

Looks like M-Cards are getting more widespread in my area. Tech came this morning with 2 cards (like I requested) and the first one into my TivoHD showed up as an M-Card. 40 minutes later after he finally got through to his support to pair the card everything went smooth. Tech was familiar with Series 3 Tivos. I realized on the way to work I didn't check both tuners but I assume since one sees all the channels the other should be ok on the same M-Card. Supervisor stopped by in the middle of the wait and he replaced my ground block to a newer style while the other guy was on hold.

larry


----------



## mpbandit

After reading all the other posts in this thread (well, most of them), I wanted to share my success story.

I was pretty nervous about getting my cable cards installed into my Tivo HD, but I finally made the call and got my install scheduled. I made sure to mention to the person on the phone that I wanted M-Cards and although he didn't know what those were exactly, he said he'd put that on the order.

The day of the install came (I was also getting Digital Voice added, so that meant swapping out my old cable modem with their new one) and I asked if he had S-Cards or M-Cards.

Surprisingly, the installer didn't know what an M-Card was either, but wouldn't you know, he stopped by their warehouse (Comcast in my area contracts out their installs) and picked up *4* M-Cards. I was pretty pleased to see all of those. 

The installer said he's never done a Tivo setup before, just some cable-card ready TV's, so we got out the Tivo instructions and followed it... inserted the card, he called it in and had them hit the card. I did end up having to reboot my Tivo and because we hadn't finished swapping out my cable modem yet, running the guided setup had to be delayed until Internet was back online because once you start guided setup, apparently you can't exit out of it... even after restarting the Tivo it still bugs you to run the setup. And you apparently MUST have Internet or phone available during the setup so it can contact Tivo. With both my Internet *and* phone unavailable during the Digital Voice setup, we had to go finish that part, then come back and finish the setup, and 20 minutes later (ugh...) it finished.

At that point, everything was groovy... channels were all online on both tuners, great signal, no problem. I was pleasantly surprised it went so well and I only wish I'd waited to re-run the guided setup until after I'd verified the cable-card was okay. But I made sure the installer stuck around until it was done just to make sure we didn't have a bad card or anything.

By the way, he knew all about the problems of having cable modems and cable cards show up in the right order on the provider side of things and said that wouldn't be a problem, so the reports of problems with that have apparently filtered through and made it all the way down the line, no problems there.

Oh, and after getting my new cable modem, my Internet speeds are SIGNIFICANTLY higher! My old one was one I purchased myself and was 3-4 years old and only supported DOCSIS 2.0 (maybe not even that, but I think it did)... the new one should support up to DOCSIS 3.0 and who knows, maybe Comcast in my area (Pierce County, Washington state) is using it. All I know is, I was getting speeds up to 20 Mbps down and 1 Mbps up, whereas previously I could maybe get 8 M down, 384 K up.


----------



## dipdewdog

cas929 said:


> Hello, all, longtime reader, first time poster....
> 
> I live in Washington, D.C., and I was told by two different CSRs (for whatever that's worth) that I can just pick up a Cable card from their main office, which is near my home. It seems like that would be a great option, considering the poor experiences that people have had with installers. I've held off on getting a TiVo, despite hating the Motorola DVR, because I am so afraid of the horror stories here.
> 
> However, the ability to self-install doesn't seem to match the other experiences reflected on this thread. Is there any one else who lives in Washington D.C (as opposed to ithe metropolitan area) who was able to self-install?


Howdy! I've got Comcast in the District, and while they did allow me to pick up the cards at the office, nobody on the phone was able to activate them, despite multiple rounds of CSR phone tag.

Eventually I got fed up and refused to deal with anyone but the system manager. It took a truck roll and the lead technician to call their headend and speak with a lady named Marcia (apparently the only one who knows how to send the authorization signals down the line) to get it working.

Your best bet is probably just to have a technician come and install the cards, and even then it's a crapshoot.


----------



## dipdewdog

Greetings, all.

It appears to be common practice of Comcast of the District of Columbia not to pair CableCards with hosts, at least in TiVo units. This hasn't been a problem up until now, as they pass all of their digitals with the CCI byte of 0x00; at least up until Friday when A&E HD went to 0x02. 

This is pretty obviously a slip-up on their part, and will hopefully be fixed soon, but I was wondering if anyone has had any luck getting their cards paired with their units after the initial install? I'd rather not have to deal with this problem every time one of their headend monkeys flips the wrong switch.

I did a quick search on the thread, but there's so much information here that it's getting to be a bit much to dig through.

Thanks!

John


----------



## bguzik

mpbandit said:


> .
> 
> By the way, he knew all about the problems of having cable modems and cable cards show up in the right order on the provider side of things and said that wouldn't be a problem, so the reports of problems with that have apparently filtered through and made it all the way down the line, no problems there.
> 
> Oh, and after getting my new cable modem, my Internet speeds are SIGNIFICANTLY higher! My old one was one I purchased myself and was 3-4 years old and only supported DOCSIS 2.0 (maybe not even that, but I think it did)... the new one should support up to DOCSIS 3.0 and who knows, maybe Comcast in my area (Pierce County, Washington state) is using it. All I know is, I was getting speeds up to 20 Mbps down and 1 Mbps up, whereas previously I could maybe get 8 M down, 384 K up.


You are mistaken about the new modem. There are NO DOCSIS 3.0 modems available yet. CableLab's is JUST now supposed to be starting the first DOCSIS 3.0 certification wave. The first fully certified DOCSIS 3.0 CPE devices won't be available until next year. (Trust me, I absolutely know of what I speak...)

Likely, your old modem was operating in DOCSIS 1.0 or DOCSIS 1.1 mode. The new modem they gave is likely a DOCSIS 2.0 modem that is fully supported by their systems. While DOCSIS 2.0 versus DOCSIS 1.1 can help with throughput, the fact is there is NO difference in the physical layer plant capability for the downstream throughput between the two. The max modulation for downstream is still 256QAM over a 6MHz wide channel. That translates to about 37Mbps usable capability for the Downstream.

However, on the Upstream, DOCSIS 2.0 can offer significant physical layer improvement...actually up to three times (3x) the throughput of a DOCSIS 1.0/1.1 plant. Under DOCSIS 1.0/1.1, the max Upstream throughput is about 9Mbps or so (16QAM @3.2MHz Channel Width) For DOCSIS 2.0, the operator can go to 64QAM @ 6.4MHz Channel width, with a throughput yield of somewhere about 27Mbps.

Keep in mind that all this is shared by everybody on the node. In addition, the modem caps are placed on your device via a configuration file it downloads at boot time. So, you likely got a new modem configuration file when you got the new modem.

DOCSIS 3.0 will bring channel boding (logical) on both Downstream & Upstream when it arrives. That means that (likely) the DOCSIS 3.0 modems will have multiple tuners in them. It will be great when it becomes available, and absolutely give the Operators the physical capacity to compete with FiOS. But, like I said, it won't be available until sometime next year on the CPE side. Then, the Operator will still need to upgrade their Network Infrastructure to support it (CMTS, provisioning) Because of the "Capital" intensive nature of such upgrades, it's anybody's guess how soon we'll see it become ubiquitous...

Barry


----------



## tj722

dipdewdog said:


> Greetings, all.
> 
> It appears to be common practice of Comcast of the District of Columbia not to pair CableCards with hosts, at least in TiVo units. This hasn't been a problem up until now, as they pass all of their digitals with the CCI byte of 0x00; at least up until Friday when A&E HD went to 0x02.
> 
> This is pretty obviously a slip-up on their part, and will hopefully be fixed soon, but I was wondering if anyone has had any luck getting their cards paired with their units after the initial install? I'd rather not have to deal with this problem every time one of their headend monkeys flips the wrong switch.
> 
> I did a quick search on the thread, but there's so much information here that it's getting to be a bit much to dig through.
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> John


I (finally) got my M-Card working on Comcast DC. The "lead tech" had to come out and do it with seemingly everyone from tech support on the phone. Total install time was several hours over two days, and I still don't think they knew exactly what they did to make things work.

Anyway, I checked A&EHD, and of course had the same problem you have now. I told the tech about the CCI byte on A&EHD and he said he'd pass it to "management." This might take more calls.

This has GOT to be made more easier... Why can't there be an online interface to pair CableCARDS?? I think half of the problem with me was that the techs would mis-hear ID information as they read them over their Nextel phones and thus type in the wrong numbers.....


----------



## dipdewdog

tj722 said:


> I (finally) got my M-Card working on Comcast DC. The "lead tech" had to come out and do it with seemingly everyone from tech support on the phone. Total install time was several hours over two days, and I still don't think they knew exactly what they did to make things work.
> 
> Anyway, I checked A&EHD, and of course had the same problem you have now. I told the tech about the CCI byte on A&EHD and he said he'd pass it to "management." This might take more calls.
> 
> This has GOT to be made more easier... Why can't there be an online interface to pair CableCARDS?? I think half of the problem with me was that the techs would mis-hear ID information as they read them over their Nextel phones and thus type in the wrong numbers.....


Did Mike come out? He's such a nice guy, it's a shame they don't train their techs well enough. At least he wants to make sure the job gets done right.

Comcast would do well to have an online interface (or hell, a phone IVR at this point) to configure and pair these things.

I've thought about trying to get the DC Gov't involved, but they barely were able to get me a service credit for a botched digital voice install, I doubt they'd be able to get their heads around something technical. 

I'll e-mail the system manager tonight. I just want my damn card paired with the TiVo so they can set that CCI byte to whatever their heart desires (well, as long as it's not "Copy Never") and it won't affect me.


----------



## tj722

dipdewdog said:


> Did Mike come out? He's such a nice guy, it's a shame they don't train their techs well enough. At least he wants to make sure the job gets done right.
> 
> Comcast would do well to have an online interface (or hell, a phone IVR at this point) to configure and pair these things.
> 
> I've thought about trying to get the DC Gov't involved, but they barely were able to get me a service credit for a botched digital voice install, I doubt they'd be able to get their heads around something technical.
> 
> I'll e-mail the system manager tonight. I just want my damn card paired with the TiVo so they can set that CCI byte to whatever their heart desires (well, as long as it's not "Copy Never") and it won't affect me.


Yep, it was Mike.  He was a nice guy, very persistent with the techs on the phone. He let me "drive" the TiVo since I was much quicker at navigating the various menus. 

It is amazing that DC has a pretty advanced cable system yet only a few people seem to know what they are doing!

I don't really understand what you mean by "pairing the card with the TiVo". Isn't it paired when you are able to access your premium channels? (If the answer is in another thread, kindly point it out.) I'm worried about them doing any more fiddling with my account.


----------



## dipdewdog

tj722 said:


> I don't really understand what you mean by "pairing the card with the TiVo". Isn't it paired when you are able to access your premium channels? (If the answer is in another thread, kindly point it out.) I'm worried about them doing any more fiddling with my account.


I could dig through and find it, but it's easier to steal from Crutchfield.com 



> While CableCARDs do more or less the same thing as a digital set-top box, the decryption process is a bit more complicated. Once the CableCARD receives the encrypted signal from your cable provider, there are three more steps before you can see video on your TV:
> 
> * Decryption: The CableCARD receives encrypted digital programming information and decodes it.
> * Re-encryption: The CableCARD re-encrypts that decoded information and passes it on to the DCR TV or DVR, along with a decryption key.
> * Decryption: The DCR TV or DVR receives the re-encrypted information and uses the decryption key to decode it.
> 
> Re-encryption is one way that cable providers prevent their service from being stolen. In order for the CableCARD to pass on the decryption key to your DCR TV or DVR, it has to be activated by your cable provider. Activation is what tells the CableCARD that it's OK to pass on the decryption key and allow you to watch the channels you subscribe to. It's a two-part process:
> 
> * Pairing: Matches the CableCARD to one specific DCR TV or DVR. Pairing tells the CableCARD that it's OK to pass on the decryption key for the channels that you're paying for.
> * Authorization: Tells the CableCARD which channels you're paying for as part of your programming package, i.e. which ones you're authorized to watch. It will pass on the decryption key for those channels only to the DCR TV or DVR that it's paired to.


What they don't tell you there is that the re-encryption process is actually optional and only invoked when the card is paired with the host and the CCI byte is set to something other than 0x00 (Copy Freely). If the host and the card aren't paired, the card won't pass the re-encryption key to the host, and even if you're authorized for the channel, you won't be able to view it.

Since Comcast DC usually passes the CCI byte 0x00, even with the premiums, we are able to tune them with unpaired cards. When they change the CCI byte to anything else--by accident or to enforce copy restrictions--the cards need to be paired for us to be able to decode the channels. 'Tis a pain.

Edited to add... Pairing should be quick and painless (just two more umpteen-digit values to read to the CSR), but for some reason the front-line CSRs can't change the host or data values on your account. I tried multiple times. They can see the fields, even input data into them, but when they try to save they get an access denied error. Apparently it can only be done by the people on the other end of those magical Nextels.


----------



## CharlesH

tj722 said:


> I don't really understand what you mean by "pairing the card with the TiVo". Isn't it paired when you are able to access your premium channels? (If the answer is in another thread, kindly point it out.)


The cards need to be told which channels they are authorized to decrypt, and that doesn't depend on the device they are in. But they have to be paired properly to deal with copy-protected content. Pairing includes numbers identifying the particular host device (e.g., TiVo), so paring will be broken if a card is moved to a another device (or even different slot in the same device). Some cable systems use copy protection, others don't, and what channels they apply it to varies (copy protection is SUPPOSED to be at the content owner's direction). The way it often works is that premium channels have the copy protection on them, but there is no inherent connection between "premium channel" and "copy protected". You can only see channels for which your card is authorized, AND, if copy protection is applied to that channel, the pairing is properly configured.


----------



## tj722

dipdewdog said:


> I could dig through and find it, but it's easier to steal from Crutchfield.com
> 
> What they don't tell you there is that the re-encryption process is actually optional and only invoked when the card is paired with the host and the CCI byte is set to something other than 0x00 (Copy Freely). If the host and the card aren't paired, the card won't pass the re-encryption key to the host, and even if you're authorized for the channel, you won't be able to view it.
> 
> Since Comcast DC usually passes the CCI byte 0x00, even with the premiums, we are able to tune them with unpaired cards. When they change the CCI byte to anything else--by accident or to enforce copy restrictions--the cards need to be paired for us to be able to decode the channels. 'Tis a pain.
> 
> Edited to add... Pairing should be quick and painless (just two more umpteen-digit values to read to the CSR), but for some reason the front-line CSRs can't change the host or data values on your account. I tried multiple times. They can see the fields, even input data into them, but when they try to save they get an access denied error. Apparently it can only be done by the people on the other end of those magical Nextels.


Hmmm... The tech did tell the "magic Nextel" the numbers in the Host ID and the Data fields. Don't know exactly what they did with them.

That's interesting about the CCI byte... I know that with the Motorola box, the firewire out would not let me copy any shows from a portion of the channels (HBOHD was "Copy Freely" but FOXHD was "Copy Once" - according to the DVHS vid capture program on the Mac), but that might be yet an additional piece of data for restricting copying.


----------



## dipdewdog

tj722 said:


> Hmmm... The tech did tell the "magic Nextel" the numbers in the Host ID and the Data fields. Don't know exactly what they did with them.
> 
> That's interesting about the CCI byte... I know that with the Motorola box, the firewire out would not let me copy any shows from a portion of the channels (HBOHD was "Copy Freely" but FOXHD was "Copy Once" - according to the DVHS vid capture program on the Mac), but that might be yet an additional piece of data for restricting copying.


He may have said them, but whether they input them (or saved them) is another story altogether  If tuning to channel 223 brings up the CableCARD information screen, I'd be willing to bet that they're not paired.

I'm not sure if CCI and 5C are controlled by the same flags. There are so damn many layers of DRM at this point that I can't keep them all straight.


----------



## bernard2

I bought a Tivo HD a little over a week ago and then ordered Cablecard(s) from Comcast ... two Comcast visits later, it is working well (with two S-cards since they didn't have any M-card). Then I asked Comcast about pricing.

Before Tivo, I had an Comcast / Scientific Atlanta HD cable-box (no DVR), and it was costing me $5.50 (first outlet) + $6.95 (HDTV) per month ($12.45 total). (I don't subscribe to any premium channel or service).

Now, after returning the SA box, and talking to the local Comcast pricing expert, I am going to pay (just for this Tivo HD box with two S-cards):
- $5.50 (first outlet)
- $6.95 (HDTV service)
- $6.50 (second outlet for second cablecard)
- $6.95 (HDTV service for second outlet)
- $2.00 (second cablecard)
--------
$27.90 per month

This is of course ridiculous, but I wasn't able to convince this local "pricing expert" that I should pay only:
- $5.50 (first outlet)
- $2.00 (second cable card)
--------
$7.50 per month

In particular, in all the local pricing brochures, HDTV ($6.95) is only listed under equipment. There is no "HDTV service" line anywhere.

What do you recommend I do next?

If it's really $27.90 per month in Comcast fees, I'd be better off returning my Tivo HD (and service) and getting Comcast's own HD/DVR equipment and service.

Thanks,
Bernard


----------



## wdwms

FYI, i figured i'd add something to this thread... Comcast has now been at my house for 8 hours trying to get 1 cable card installed. Oh wait, no, thats now 3 cable cards because we had to take out an M-card from the S3 to put in the Tivo HD since they forgot to bring more M-cards...

8 hours and counting.. the fun keeps on going.. FYI its almost 9pm here where I am..

And yes, the S3 was working fine until they played switcheroo... there are 8 cards at my house at the moment and no one can get anything working..


----------



## jonglee

after reading through the Seattle posts here, I went to the north Seattle office today Monday at 4:30pm. there were 3 comcast reps and 3 customers so virtually no line.

i asked for 2 m-card cablecards for my hdtivo and may return the second if i dont use it. it took the lady about 2 minutes to process them. she said that i'd have to pay $1.79/mo until i returned the second one. figured that one might be bad and didn't want to have go to back and forth. plus, i'm going to return the comcast box anyway.

so pretty painless experience so far. just waiting for my hdtivo to arrive now.

thanks for all the great info here.


----------



## Joybob

jonglee said:


> after reading through the Seattle posts here, I went to the north Seattle office today Monday at 4:30pm. there were 3 comcast reps and 3 customers so virtually no line.
> 
> i asked for 2 m-card cablecards for my hdtivo and may return the second if i dont use it. it took the lady about 2 minutes to process them. she said that i'd have to pay $1.79/mo until i returned the second one. figured that one might be bad and didn't want to have go to back and forth. plus, i'm going to return the comcast box anyway.
> 
> so pretty painless experience so far. just waiting for my hdtivo to arrive now.
> 
> thanks for all the great info here.


Dude, $1.79? I get charged 9 bucks for mine!

Can we start a thread listing what companies charge for cablecards?


----------



## bguzik

Joybob said:


> Dude, $1.79? I get charged 9 bucks for mine!
> 
> Can we start a thread listing what companies charge for cablecards?


Here's the link:

http://www.comcast.com/Customers/FAQ/FaqDetails.ashx?Id=2651

This was posted way earlier in the thread, but may it's time to post it again...

Oh, when you get grief after referencing what it says to the Comcast Rep, you can just point them to it...

Aside from the disclaimer at the bottom...

Barry


----------



## jase12

Hey everyone. First time long time. I am hoping and would greatly appreciate any help anyone could provide to my problem. 

I have a TivoHD and went to the Comcast office here in Augusta, Ga. and picked up 2 S-Cards (M-Cards were not available). Got home and went through the routine setup, following the instructions to a T. Called Comcast, they activated both cards and stated they were getting signals from both cards. However, everytime I get on Live TV, the screen is grey, no channels will be displayed. It will have the channel lineups and what is supposed to be playing on that channel but will not show any video.

I do not know if this will help but when testing channels in the Decoder options, it will only let me access or "test" channel 92, and still gets no video. Will not let me test any other channel. When I go into diagnostics mode, both Tuners say "Not Tuned: Wrong Card State." But towards the bottom both cable cards say operating normally. Also at the bottom both cable cards are getting signal locks. I also checked the OOB and the number rises when exiting and re-entering network setup so according to Tivo Troubleshooting it is receiving data. 

Any help would be greatly appreciated please. I will be up in the wee hours of the night trying to get my Tivo. Thanks for the help!


----------



## sonpham

Does anyone in San Francisco have an M-card installed in their Tivo HD? I have an appointment for an install later this month. The CSR mentioned that the M-cards were not available in my area, so I just wanted to be sure. We're in the Mission if it helps.

Thanks


----------



## missdona

Had my cable card installed yesterday in Bergen Co. NJ. Roy the tech did a bang-up job, was totally familiar with the TiVoHD and navigated the install like a champ. The longest part was him waiting on hold with Dispatch to do the activation.

No charge for the install and no charge for the cable card on my monthly bill.


----------



## limiter

Joybob said:


> Dude, $1.79? I get charged 9 bucks for mine!
> Can we start a thread listing what companies charge for cablecards?


My first cablecard is free, and the second is $1.50 per month. I have a Comcast HD box still so my $7 HD charge is probably rolled into that which is maybe why you are being charged $9?


----------



## kupe

riz said:


> With the new tivo/comcast software rollout imminent, is there (or going to be) a comcast/tivo thread for the software download to motorola boxes?


Hmmm- hadn't heard about that. Can you elaborate? Is this a Comcast-branded Tivo DVR?

Kupe


----------



## bareyb

kupe said:


> Hmmm- hadn't heard about that. Can you elaborate? Is this a Comcast-branded Tivo DVR?
> 
> Kupe


Yes. Apparently they have already deployed some of the new TiVo powered Comcrap boxes. I can't wait to see how well they work. I can only assume they have two-way communication and will solve all the SDV and PPV woes we have with our current TiVo boxes.

I'd love to read more about these if anyone had a link. I expect we will be seeing a sub-forum for these pretty soon.


----------



## wdwms

bareyb said:


> Yes. Apparently they have already deployed some of the new TiVo powered Comcrap boxes. I can't wait to see how well they work. I can only assume they have two-way communication and will solve all the SDV and PPV woes we have with our current TiVo boxes.
> 
> I'd love to read more about these if anyone had a link. I expect we will be seeing a sub-forum for these pretty soon.


I'm suspect that this is a Tivo interface/GUI slapped onto the same underlying crap code; crap recording quality, etc that the Moto's and SA 8300s have. I doubt that Tivo would re-write all the encoding, afterall it is the interface that is the most important thing that Comcast is selling..

Just my 2 cents...


----------



## ThatBozGuy

First try, the installer was a no show as in the previous post.
Reschedule, installer comes out today, has M card.

45 minutes later reboot and I have everything no hiccups.

Christian was the installer and he said he wasnt a tivo specialist, all video installers do them. But that he had done 5 TivoHDs ( was wondering why all of a sudden people were getting them) in the last few days and knock on wood they all went without a hitch. He also said he didnt know why it was a truck roll, because its just a call in the numbers kinda of thing. 

But all in all a no brainer. On an aside I have alot of splitting on my line(modem, second tivo, original comcast box for first series2dt) and he said my signal is fine at level 6, he said on their meter the Tivo HD is fine as long as its not a negative so a 0 is just a strong enough signal to drive it 6 was plenty and I have no pixel freezing or weak signals channels.

So in San Jose, M cards a plenty and good installer/front end operator and TivoHD makes me very happy indeed.


----------



## wdwms

Let me preface this by saying the first install of my CC's went great... Comcast gets an F for this install

[NOTE: this was taken from the letter I'm writing to Comcast, so there are references to "your tech" etc.]

*October 13th* - I purchase a new Tivo HD box. This Tivo will be for my living room. I call Comcast later this day to have a CC installed and told the CSR to note that for this device Id like them to bring 1 M-Card. They set up an appointment for October 14th between 1pm-3pm; and noted the M-Card requirement. Excellent!
*Time Spent: less than 5 minutes.*

*October 14th*  12pm the Comcast installer calls to cancel the appointment because he doesnt have any cable cards with him. Isnt that what the note was for? I call the Comcast support line and speak with Mary; while at this time I was a bit peeved at them not having the correct equipment, Mary states that it is normally a 4 day window for an install. She says she will do what they can to get it scheduled the next day. About 2 hours later she calls me back and says they are guaranteeing an install on October 15th. Good news! She gives me her extension and name and says to contact her if anything goes wrong, she also re-notes that I need an M-Card..

*October 16th*  Tech shows up about 19 minutes late at 1pm or so, no issue there. However he shows up with five S-cards! Not what I asked for. If I had wanted S-cards I would have asked for those, but seeing that each S-card would cause me to pay another CC fee, dont you think Id rather have 1 M-Card than 2 S cards? I explained this to him, and he says I dont see notes where it says M-Cards, this is what dispatch gave me. Down at the bottom under tech notes on his work order it says M CARD PLEASE!!!; the tech responds and says We dont read that. So much for an area on the work order for the tech to read.

Despite this I explain to the tech: Look, my Tivo downstairs has 2 M-Cards, instead of this failing, why dont we take an M-card from the Tivo S3 and put in one of these new S-Cards. Then the M-card that we took out can go into the new Tivo. He agrees and thus begins the saga. With out going into the gory details of the next 8 hours, yes you read that correctly, 8shall I repeat? EIGHT HOURS; I will summarize the events.
	Tech calls dispatch regarding s-cards being bought instead of M-cards  to no avail, he is the only tech in this area all day
	1:15 pm -Tech calls some Comcast help line, who says we cant do anything and promptly tells him to call ATS.
	1:30 pm - Tech calls ATS waits on phone for 20 minutes  Reaches someone in tech support who tells him the cards are bad and he cant help him. The ATS tech HANGS UP on your tech!
	2pm - Tech calls ATS and finally gets someone who is somewhat competent; understands the situation and begins working on the cards
	4pm  I serve snacks and a drink to the tech.
	6pm  Tivo S3 is not working with ANY cable cards, Tivo HD is functioning as advertised (finally!!)  So the box they came to get working is working, but the original box that was working is now not.
	6m  ATS Ends the call with the tech saying that they dont know what to do anymore. The recommend for him to Get a box of cable cards, and come back tomorrow. Good luck. Litterally, this is what they told him. The tech then tells me they had the gall to write Tech having problems with cablecards in the case notes; indicating this job was the Techs fault. By this point the Tivo S3 has had about 5-6 cable cards in it. Each one that ATS cant get working is deemed dead or bad. Amazing that a cable card that was working before this all started is somehow deemed dead once ATS cant get their ducks in a row to re-authorize the card.
	6:30pm  Tech is reaching out what to do, calls numerous other numbers and has me call 877 Comcast line to get help from that side. I reach a Comcast supervisor who says All I can do from here is tell the tech to call his dispatch. 
	7pm  Tech speaks with dispatch and other people at Comcast  2 things going on here. First the tech feels bad for me and second hes trying to clear his name from the job becoming failed. It wasnt his fault ATS couldnt get the cards working. And the cards surely arent bad; as we will see in a moment.
	7:15pm  Tech calls ATS again and begins working on the Tivo S3. Soon he has 1 of the cards working. ATS says Ok lets send a hit to the other card to refresh it Turns out ATS sends a hit to all cards and now the TivoHD AND the Tivo S3 are not working. Back to square one, time to re-pair all 3 cards. Tech looses connection with ATS.
	7:30pm  Dinner arrives, I had a sub sandwich delivered for the tech.
	7:45pm  Tech calls back ATS and now gets someone who knows there stuff  Jeff in ATS
	8pm  Tivo HD back online and working.
	8:45pm  1 Cable card in Tivo S3 up and working (with one of the cards deemed bad by ATS).
	9:00pm  2nd cable card in Tivo S3 ½ functioning. At this time the Tech calls it quits and states he will come back tomorrow with other cards and get the final S3 card working
	9:15pm  Tech leaves
Total Time spent: Approx 8 hours

*October 16th*  approx 2pm the Tech arrives with a back of cable cards. Great! Wait no, he was given a bag of Motorola Cable cards!! My area is Scientific Atlanta!! They will not work. Tech calls dispatch regarding what to do, they say they will call him back, which they dont do while hes here. He then calls ATS and gives the info for the second Tivo S3 card. This tech says ok try it now, gotta go we are busy. End of call. Of course the card is not working. Tech calls ATS again, wait who is the tech he gets? Why its Jeff from last night!! 5 minutes later the card is working!
Time spent: 15-20 minutes

Ratings:
Tech = A++ hanging in there for 8+ hours in one day is unheard of
ATS = ComCraptic!!!
Comcast CSR Mary = A She called me back numerous times to check in and is scheduled to call me back tomorrow. Also gave me a credit.


----------



## stoic

Picked up my Tivo HD at Costco yesterday. I returned it today because it was a resealed box and did a swap for a new, unopened box. My appt. with Comcast to install two cablecards is set for tomorrow afternoon. Can someone point me to a thread that explains s-card vs. m-card cablecards. I did a search but there is so much discussion it's hard to tell the wheat from the chaff. Plus is there anything I should look out for or ask for during the install? Thanks in advance.


----------



## Langree

stoic said:


> Picked up my Tivo HD at Costco yesterday. I returned it today because it was a resealed box and did a swap for a new, unopened box. My appt. with Comcast to install two cablecards is set for tomorrow afternoon. Can someone point me to a thread that explains s-card vs. m-card cablecards. I did a search but there is so much discussion it's hard to tell the wheat from the chaff. Plus is there anything I should look out for or ask for during the install? Thanks in advance.


You only need a single M-Card in the first slot to get dual tuners in a TiVoHD, you need 2 S-Cards, one in each slot to get both tuners.


----------



## stoic

Langree said:


> You only need a single M-Card in the first slot to get dual tuners in a TiVoHD, you need 2 S-Cards, one in each slot to get both tuners.


Ahhhh, excellent. Is there an advantage to having only one M-Card over two S-Cards?

I was told by the rep when I requested the setup that it would only increase my bill by $1.50 a month. BTW, I asked if I could just visit the local service center and was told that, no, a service installer HAD to come out to do it for $17.95 charge.


----------



## 1283

With just one M-Card, you shouldn't even have to pay that $1.50.


----------



## johnnylundy

stoic said:


> Can someone point me to a thread that explains s-card vs. m-card cablecards. I did a search but there is so much discussion it's hard to tell the wheat from the chaff. Plus is there anything I should look out for or ask for during the install? Thanks in advance.


To add, during the install: the most common mistake we see here that the installers make is not following the directions. There is a sheet in the TiVo HD box that tells him what to do.

You should plug it in and go through Guided Setup before the installer gets there. Just ignore the parts about the CableCARDs.

When he gets there, here are the important things:

1. The first card goes in Slot 1, which is the slot on the RIGHT as you face the TiVo, not the left. If it is only an M-Card, that is where it goes - slot 1 on the RIGHT.

2. It takes a minute or two for the card to register and display stuff on the screen. He should be patient and for God's sake don't start yanking the card back out, ESPECIALLY if the screen says that it is resetting the card's firmware - that will destroy the card if he yanks it out.

3. He should call and give the card's three numbers to his CSR BEFORE proceeding to the second card if there is one.

4. The TiVo will at some point display "error 161-4." THIS IS NORMAL. Don't let the tech start calling the card "Bad" and putting in another one.

5. After the cards are sequentially authorized, there is a test channels menu item on the CableCARDs screen. Use that to test each card. IT IS NOT NECESSARY TO DO A CHANNEL SCAN. You should test some lower numbered channels, some HD channels, and one or two Premium if you get them. Test each card, as the screens will guide you.

6. If you are missing channels, repeat Guided Setup. Repeat Guided Setup anyway even if everything appears to be there.

7. If you are seeing any macroblocking or pixelation, have the tech check the signal level to your TiVo before leaving. Remove any splitters except the one that goes to the cable modem. You can also check the signal levels yourself by going to TiVo Central -> Messages and Settings -> Settings -> Channels -> Signal Strength. They should ideally be above 95% to satisfy the TiVo. If they are not, remove splitters, replace cables, or call your cable guy to check signal levels.


----------



## owenc

dipdewdog said:


> What they don't tell you there is that the re-encryption process is actually optional and only invoked when the card is paired with the host and the CCI byte is set to something other than 0x00 (Copy Freely). If the host and the card aren't paired, the card won't pass the re-encryption key to the host, and even if you're authorized for the channel, you won't be able to view it.
> 
> Since Comcast DC usually passes the CCI byte 0x00, even with the premiums, we are able to tune them with unpaired cards. When they change the CCI byte to anything else--by accident or to enforce copy restrictions--the cards need to be paired for us to be able to decode the channels. 'Tis a pain.
> 
> Edited to add... Pairing should be quick and painless (just two more umpteen-digit values to read to the CSR), but for some reason the front-line CSRs can't change the host or data values on your account. I tried multiple times. They can see the fields, even input data into them, but when they try to save they get an access denied error. Apparently it can only be done by the people on the other end of those magical Nextels.


Also in DC and have had the same experience as you two guys have had. No AEHDTV, but everything else is Ok as of now. Have either of you made any progress? How do I get in touch with this Mike to get my M-Card paired?


----------



## gilbreen

Well, finally decided to start the migration from ReplayTV to Tivo HD. I called 800-Comcast (I am in Northern Colorado) and asked what I needed to do to add cablecards to my account. The CSR said I could go into my local office and pick them up. I had stopped by my local office 2 weeks ago to return their HD box and was told that a tech visit would be necessary to install the cards. Not a good sign for the CSR.

I questioned if picking them up was an option based on what the local office had told me. She put me on hold and then came back and said that a tech visit would be required. I then asked how much my monthly charge would be for the cards. She again put me on hold and then came back and said the charge would be $6.50 per card - $5 additional outlet and $1.50 for each card. Hmmm.

So I decided to stop by the local office at lunch and get the scoop. The CSR confirmed that I would have to have a tech come and install the cards. By chance, a person came out from the back office and was listening in. When I asked for either 1 M card or 2 S cards and if the tech could bring extra cards, the person from the back if these were being installed in a Tivo. I replied yes and then she helped the CSR select the right account addition (the one specifically for Tivo). She then added that the techs are good to bring extra cards . She then also confirmed that the charge would be $1.50. Much better.

On top of that, she was able to schedule a tech to come out tomorrow. It was now time to stop by Costco to pick up the Tivo HD. Stopped by on the way home from work. Well, tonight, I opened the box to get it plugged in and ready for the installer. Uh oh - the only thing in the box is the Tivo - no cables, no manual, no setup page. Just the Tivo in the styrofoam holders wrapped in plastic. Must have come that way from teh factory as it was clear that it had not been opened before.

Now will have to run to Costco to exchange it and run back home, plug it in and hopefully do it all before the tech arrives.

Hoping for a good CC install experience and looking forward to using the Tivo HD.


----------



## tj722

owenc said:


> Also in DC and have had the same experience as you two guys have had. No AEHDTV, but everything else is Ok as of now. Have either of you made any progress? How do I get in touch with this Mike to get my M-Card paired?


As of 10/18/07 7:30AM, the CCI Byte for A&E HD is still 0x02... Neither dipdewdog or I can get DC Comcast to pair our cards properly, so we are unable to view that channel. (If ANYONE out there has, let us know.) Right now, dipdewdog is working with one of the managers there, so for the moment I'm waiting to see how that works out. Our current strategy is to get them to simply change the CCI byte since they obviously don't know how to pair CableCARDs.

If nothing happens on that end, we DC customers probably need to band together and escalate this problem higher. These guys have got to figure out how to properly install these things!

This is not a huge issue at the moment as the majority of A&E HD is stretch-o-vision HD, but a) we are paying for the channel and b) this CCI byte could be set more in the future!


----------



## dipdewdog

Yep, A&E HD is still at CCI 0x02 on Comcast DC. I haven't heard any more from the district manager other than he's "speaking to the headend personnel." ::grumble::


----------



## captainstabbins

Just had Comcast come out and install a M cable card into a TivoHD. It literally took 10 minutes. Put the card in called the HQ and walla had all my channels. I was impressed. Aftrer reading these threads I thought it was going to be a long and tedious process.


----------



## david4788

Live in Howard County Maryland and was under the impression I could go to the local office and pick up at least a s-card if not a m-card. NOPE...no cards at all are issued through the office I was told. I must call and have a tech come and screw around for hours...if they show. This Sticks!!!!!


----------



## tj722

david4788 said:


> Live in Howard County Maryland and was under the impression I could go to the local office and pick up at least a s-card if not a m-card. NOPE...no cards at all are issued through the office I was told. I must call and have a tech come and screw around for hours...if they show. This Sticks!!!!!


Don't know if you are the same headend as DC and PG, but make sure you check A&E HD to see if you have the same problem we do... And don't let them close the ticket until they figure it out.  (But let them keep your mostly working M-Card)


----------



## saz25

Question:
Functionally, is one M-card the same as two S-cards? No difference? Why would I want two S-cards if I can get one M-card? If I have a choice, should I request an M-card?
Thanks,
Steve


----------



## dswallow

saz25 said:


> Question:
> Functionally, is one M-card the same as two S-cards? No difference? Why would I want two S-cards if I can get one M-card? If I have a choice, should I request an M-card?
> Thanks,
> Steve


Functionally they're identical. You want one M-card if you can get it; alternately 2 S-cards works.


----------



## saz25

I, just this minute, called Comcast. They said they don't have M-cards for my area (Nashua, NH). Only S-cards. Oh well. I set up the install date for next Sat Oct 27. My TivoHD should arrive next Monday from Tivo. I ordered the lifetime service transfer from my old S2 unit. I also ordered a disk upgrade (750GB), which should arrive Tues or Wed of next week.

This is what I plan to do. Please tell me if its ok:

1) When the TivoHD arrives, do nothing till the new disk arrives.
2) Install new disk when it arrives.
3) Configure TivoHD without Cablecards and download the latest software/firmware, etc.
4) When the Comcast guy comes, install and set up the cablecards.

Your thoughts?
Thanks in advance,
Steve


----------



## Langree

Don't be shocked if installer has an M-Card and no clue that you just need 1.

I actually have an S-card sitting on my TiVo because when I picked them up the clerk didn't know better.


----------



## david4788

Please help!!

No luck at the local office as I said before. Now I call and they tell me the digital package plus the first card is $68 and then tell me the second card is $5.95...what the heck?? I quote this from their own website: 
_"There is no charge for the first CableCARD that you use as it is already included in the primary outlet fee. If you have a multi-card device on the same outlet (i.e. TiVo Series 3 or two Digital Cable Tuners connected to the same personal computer), you will be charged an additional regulated fee of up to $1.91 for the second CableCARD."_

She tells me "we don't do that." IT"S ON THEIR OWN SITE!  Plus goes onto say she has no idea what a multi-stream card is. Also said that only a cable box is included in the price and that all cablecards cost extra. She was nice, but has no idea what is going on.

Plus the advertised cost for the basic digital is $56.95 not $68. I ask for her supervisor...I get VM that says his days off are Wed & Thur...grrrrrr 

Anyone have a contact # for a regional person (or anyone) that can get this straight?


----------



## gilbreen

So the tech came by this morning. He had a stack of cards in his hand. I asked if he had M or S cards but he didn't know. I glanced at them and on one side it shows M card so I let him know only one would be needed.

He seemed knowledgeable otherwise and went about installing the card. It was getting really bad pixelation so he asked if there were any splitters in between the TV and the main incoming line. He found that there was two 2-way splitters back to back right next to each other so replaced the two splitters with just one 3-way.

Pixelation problem immediately disappeared. I have been forcing connections to try to get the box to update as I am at 8.1.

Went alot smoother than I was thinking it would go.

Thanks to all who have posted advice/counsel on successfully getting Tivo HD up and running.

david4788,

Not sure what channels you are hoping to get but we were only interested in the network channels in HD so I downgraded to the family tier. You will only get a subset of the 1-99 channels but the monthly cost is only around $35. You still get one digital box included in the price as there are 5-6 channels above 99 in the package. But with that you will get the locals in HD with your Tivo HD. Not sure if it fits your needs but for us, we were able to cut our cable TV bill in half.


----------



## PooperScooper

saz25 said:


> I, just this minute, called Comcast. They said they don't have M-cards for my area (Nashua, NH). Only S-cards. Oh well. I set up the install date for next Sat Oct 27. My TivoHD should arrive next Monday from Tivo. I ordered the lifetime service transfer from my old S2 unit. I also ordered a disk upgrade (750GB), which should arrive Tues or Wed of next week.
> 
> This is what I plan to do. Please tell me if its ok:
> 
> 1) When the TivoHD arrives, do nothing till the new disk arrives.
> 2) Install new disk when it arrives.
> 3) Configure TivoHD without Cablecards and download the latest software/firmware, etc.
> 4) When the Comcast guy comes, install and set up the cablecards.
> 
> Your thoughts?
> Thanks in advance,
> Steve


If you go back a bit in the thread, the last poster or so from Nashua got an M-card. I requested an M-card (if they had them) and asked for 2 cards in case they were S-cards. Tech came with 2 M-cards.

larry


----------



## mae

tj722 said:


> Don't know if you are the same headend as DC and PG, but make sure you check A&E HD to see if you have the same problem we do... And don't let them close the ticket until they figure it out.  (But let them keep your mostly working M-Card)


Howard County is not on the same headend, it is a Scientific Atlanta area. Interestingly enough, everything but the OTA channels have a CCI of 02, but all, inluding A&E HD come in fine. I don't think the SA cards have the same pairing issues as the Motorola ones, but have their own authorization problems.

The OP may want to search on Howard County in this thread to see what has happened with other installs.


----------



## linkj

Just ordered my new TivoHD for the Lifetime transfer deal.....

Stopped by the Redmond, WA Comcast store over my lunch break.... Walked up to the counter, asked for a cablecard for my Tivo, said I wanted an MCard.

...No problem - the rep handed me 1 Motorola MCard, no additional charges, and I was on my way.

Seems like they have it figured out in this area......


----------



## tmesser

david4788 said:


> Plus the advertised cost for the basic digital is $56.95 not $68. I ask for her supervisor...I get VM that says his days off are Wed & Thur...grrrrrr


There's a difference between a number of the digital plans. Which one were you pricing?

If you want HD channels like ESPNHD, TNTHD and Discovery HD Theater, Digital Starter won't get you what you want. Digital Classic or Digital Preferred will. I can't say for sure without knowing your area, but it sounds to me like the $68 price is probably right. ($60 is the cost for Digital Classic around here, and Comcast's pricing in my town is lower than many areas because there's more than one local cable franchise.)


----------



## murryamorris

saz25 said:


> Question:
> Functionally, is one M-card the same as two S-cards? No difference? Why would I want two S-cards if I can get one M-card? If I have a choice, should I request an M-card?
> Thanks,
> Steve


If you have an HD unit, get the M card if you can. It's easier on the install and you only have one card instead of 2. If you have a series 3, you can't use the M card yet.


----------



## Ralph Wiggum

My story so far...

-Picked up M-Card from North Ave location in Chicago
-Got S3HD from Circuit City with a 10% off coupon
-Transferred lifetime from old S1 under the $199 deal, without problem
-Installed M-Card and went through setup
-No channels, just gray
-The CC dagnostics screen said only "not tuned - wrong card state"
-3 or 4 calls to 800-comcast to convince them to try and troubleshoot even though "there is an outage in the area which prevents the call from being triaged to a 4 hour callback"
-Get a supervisor who says that "refresh is only for video demand, the sequence your interned board is telling you is wrong."
-Supervisor goes through some background process and has me restart my Tivo.
-I hang up saying it didn't work and then two minutes later realize that it did work but it just took a while to kick on. Diagnostics screen now shows lots of info.
-I now have an occasionally pixelated set of channels (it's still version 8.1), that takes forever to change channels, shows gray between channel changes and doesn't show HBO anywhere in the channel options.
-It seems the card is not validated as it reads "0x00" without the v. Now I need to figure out how to get it validated.
-I guess I still need to talk to the Tinley Park cable card experts?



(Any help is appreciated. I hated my Motorola box, but this certainly isn't better yet.)


----------



## ji0005

Ralph Wiggum said:


> My story so far...
> -I guess I still need to talk to the Tinley Park cable card experts?


yep. And be warned that they are not ALL experts, but there are some people there that can help you. Another guy on here, and myself, had a guy named Thineous or Phineous or something like that and he was good. My card ended up being fried but he stuck with me for like 5 hours on the phone trying to get it going.


----------



## gbmarc

I have a direct feed with no cable box and I get all the HDTV programs via the tuner in my tv. Do I need to get a cable card to use Tivo series 3 or does the Tivo box provide a tuner in the box to pick up the signal. I don't want to shell out money and find out it won't work unless I have a cable card. Thanks for any input!


----------



## LisaD

I couldn't hate Comcast more. I'm in CHICAGO - North Downers Grove.

I have talked with at LEAST 10 people in the last 2 weeks. All with a different story.
Last they are insisting they don't have Multi-cards, only single, and I need 2. They want to charge me $40.98 to install. IDK how you all are able to pick up the cards for a DIY, cuz they insist on the phone I can't do this. Frankly, I'm reading of lots of problems anyway so I think I'd rather have them responsible for any BS. I'm buying my TivoHD tomorrow and have Comcast due from 1-5pm. I am keeping my Comcast DVR for a long while before turning it in as I anticipate vast problems and may not like the extra slowness of the Tivo vs. the Moto which zooms.

I see in Chicago area people are getting the Multi cards. Not me. I'm to get 2 cards with the first costing $1.50 and the 2nd $5.99. LOL I know that is wrong. If they insist on giving me 2 single or multi cards - I'm refusing to pay the extra $1.50 because I only need 1 damn multi-card - right? (BTW - comcast says these fabled multi-cards are just 2 single cards stuck together - yes, that's what they told me). Taking advice.  At this point after all my stories of phone horror, my husband doesn't even want to do this anymore.

If I could add up all the stress we endured at the hands of inept Comcast - wouldn't that be powerful.


----------



## LisaD

Basically it seems Comcast (Chicago area) only recognizes in their literature - the Series3. They have zero knowledge that the TivoHD exists. Seems to me they are forcing 2 cards on everyone and hitting them with at least a $1.50 charge they don't need to pay. At $250-300 for the TivoHD, they must be mass purchases of this with 1,000's of people basically getting ripped off by Comcast. Granted, everyone must do their own DD but when I consider that the majority of people have zero clue about this and are depending on Comcast for the right thing...... It really pisses me off. Can they get in big trouble for this?


----------



## Ralph Wiggum

LisaD said:


> Basically it seems Comcast (Chicago area) only recognizes in their literature - the Series3. They have zero knowledge that the TivoHD exists. Seems to me they are forcing 2 cards on everyone and hitting them with at least a $1.50 charge they don't need to pay.


As an alternative point of reference -- At the North Ave store I asked for one MCard and got it. I asked about billing and they said the first one is free and they only bill for additional cards. Hopefully my bill will actually reflect that.


----------



## ji0005

Ralph Wiggum said:


> As an alternative point of reference -- At the North Ave store I asked for one MCard and got it. I asked about billing and they said the first one is free and they only bill for additional cards. Hopefully my bill will actually reflect that.


Good luck to you 

I somehow had TWO $5.99 charges for 1 M card I had to correct. Even the executive care person tried to convince me it was right. Stick to your guns when the inevitable happens. Its a two stage process... First get it installed correctly, then get the bill fixed.

PS. Dont pay one penny for anything new that is dated before the card actually was working.


----------



## LisaD

Well, after waiting for SIX hours, he's finally here. Been here for 1.5 hours. Can't get it to work.
I called THREE times telling them to make sure they bring extra cards on the truck in case of failure. 3! All times I told them to write it down and if they don't do this and the card is defective - I'll freek. They only brought the one card.  This guy doesn't seem to know what he's doing. I'm stressed and sad.

EDIT: they say if I keep my comcast dvr for a bit - this M-card will cost $5.99.  I don't care right now. Just want this guy to leave so I can get drunk with my husband and eat pizza.


----------



## Ladd Morse

Ralph Wiggum said:


> My story so far...
> 
> -Picked up M-Card from North Ave location in Chicago
> -Got S3HD from Circuit City with a 10% off coupon
> 
> ....snip...
> 
> -No channels, just gray


I didn't think the Series 3 worked with M-cards. Only the TiVoHD ...


----------



## Ralph Wiggum

Ralph Wiggum said:


> ...........
> -It seems the card is not validated as it reads "0x00" without the v. Now I need to figure out how to get it validated.
> -I guess I still need to talk to the Tinley Park cable card experts?


An update -- The Tinley Park office called and got my card validated. HBO now come through for all of the SD versions but for some reason, the HBO HD channel is only visible a third of the time with it being gray and unavailable the rest of the time. Any ideas why it would be coming in and out like that?

(From what I can tell from the other signal tests, my signal strength is in the high 90s and my SNR is 35.)



Ladd Morse said:


> I didn't think the Series 3 worked with M-cards. Only the TiVoHD ...


I meant to say Series 3 HD, which I guess isn't correct since the $299 isn't considered the 3rd series. I got the Tivo HD.


----------



## LisaD

LisaD said:


> Well, after waiting for SIX hours, he's finally here. Been here for 1.5 hours. Can't get it to work.
> I called THREE times telling them to make sure they bring extra cards on the truck in case of failure. 3! All times I told them to write it down and if they don't do this and the card is defective - I'll freek. They only brought the one card.  This guy doesn't seem to know what he's doing. I'm stressed and sad.
> 
> EDIT: they say if I keep my comcast dvr for a bit - this M-card will cost $5.99.  I don't care right now. Just want this guy to leave so I can get drunk with my husband and eat pizza.


He couldn't get the card working and left. They'll try again tomorrow. This beyond sucks.


----------



## LisaD

They just called and said they have no M-cards and I have to wait a week for it. (despite others here reporting they are even PICKING UP their cards). Oh boy. On verge of leaving Comcast.


----------



## Ralph Wiggum

Turns out my problem with not receiving HBO HD, but everything else, was because I was using cheap coax cables. The minute I switched to better coax cables, my signal strength on the channel went from "-" to "100". That means that Tinley Park had everything fully set up within 24 hours of me calling into Comcast after picking up the M-Card. Those guys are terrific.


----------



## wizzy

Ralph Wiggum said:


> As an alternative point of reference -- At the North Ave store I asked for one MCard and got it. I asked about billing and they said the first one is free and they only bill for additional cards. Hopefully my bill will actually reflect that.


I picked up my M card from North Ave a few months back, and my bills have been clean since then. No extra fees whatsoever.


----------



## LisaD

They were saying the North Ave place is the only Comcast location that has cable cards. Was told that even if I can convince them to give it to me (LOL).... that they are configured only for certain areas and it wouldn't work in my area - only Chicago and/or a certain area. He went on into technical aspects of that but I stopped listening.


----------



## slay65

Today Comcast came out to install a cable card in my new TivoHD. The installer brought two cable cards (both M). I asked him if he had done a Tivo install before and he said yes but it was a long time ago. At that point I knew this might be difficult. 

I explained to him that my Tivo only required 1 card if they were M cards. He called one of his co-workers who confirmed what I said. So he started the install by putting the cable card in Slot 2. I tried to stop him, but it was in there before I could shout "Stop". He thought it was slot 1. I would have too if I had not read the instructions. Why did Tivo put slot 1 on the right?  He moved the card to slot 1. 

Any way he called in the required numbers. The system sent to "acquiring channels" screen. After a short while it tuned to a local station. When we tried higher numbers all I got was a grey screen. Basically all my local and local HD channels were working and that was it. 

So he called in to get the card HIT again. The person on the phone said there was long queue and it would take 45 minutes. He left saying the rest of the channels would come in once the cards where HIT. I doubted that would be the case but I needed to leave so I said that and let him go. 

I left home for a few hours. When I got home I thought I would see if all was working. As I expected, it was in the same state - only locals. I called Comcast back and explained the situation. The lady on the line was nice and agreed to re-HIT by cards. She said it would take 20 minutes and that I should call back if it didn't work. So I waited 1 hour and still no change. 

I called back in and this person said we need to get you in touch with the cable card experts. He said they would call me back tonight or tomorrow morning. 

I am now waiting for that call. 

My question is: what are the odds this person will be able to fix my problem or will they need to come back out with a new card? Based on looking at the cable card screens, the card is paired but it is not authorized. In the authorization field it say MP. Not sure what NP is, but based on my reading it should say S. 

Any comments?


----------



## nevermore5702

I can only view my basic channels. HD, premium, and the digital channels all show a black screen.

I had 2 single stream cards installed the other day. My wife was home when the tech same to install, and first he tells her he doesnt really know how to do it, then said he tried to pass it off on another tech, but no one wanted it. Nice service...

He told her to wait 4 hours for the cards to fully activate. I called a CSR after 4 hours and they send a signal 11 times, but no luck. Then the CSR told me to wait 24 hours. Still black on all but the basic channels.

Dont think I can do anything, but aside from running through guided setup and restarting, anyone have any ideas? I have a tech somming next week, but am itching to use my box. Oh, its a HD, not S3.

Thanks!


----------



## brothers

FWIW, I ran over to the local Comcast office (Hudson, MA, serving Sudbury, where I live) this morning, hoping to score a couple of M-cards. No such luck. Any kind of box you might want, but no CableCards.

Anyhoo, while there I scheduled a visit for next Saturday; had her note that I want two M-cards (for two Tivo HDs) on the order. Based on everything I've read here, I'm not optimistic. If the guy arrives without M-cards, I plan to refuse the visit (and any charges associated with it). I'm paying for two outlets (two Comcast DVRs), and the pricing brochure I picked up at the Comcast office clearly states that one cableCard per device is free.

I'll report back.

- Dennis


----------



## LisaD

(Chicago burbs)...
Amazingly a supervisor came out today after the 2nd failed attempt to get the cards working. He came with 3 m-cards and a higher-end tech came a few minutes later as backup. They got it working and had all my channels running in a relatively short time. 

I frankly wouldn't trust any "wait 24 hours" stuff. My advice is to not let them leave the house till it's working perfectly or they declare the card 'bad'.


----------



## tmesser

LisaD said:


> (Chicago burbs)...
> Amazingly a supervisor came out today after the 2nd failed attempt to get the cards working. He came with 3 m-cards and a higher-end tech came a few minutes later as backup. They got it working and had all my channels running in a relatively short time.


Glad to hear they got it working. Let us know if your bill ends up being correct. The credit that Executive Care promised me two weeks ago (for all the botched installation attempts) just came through for me on the Comcast account management Web site a few days ago.

I went through a similar headache in Naperville. It seems that the only offices allowing customer pickup of cards are within the city of Chicago, which is ridiculous. No M-Cards for me, either.


----------



## Neenahboy

tmesser said:


> GThe credit that Executive Care promised me two weeks ago (for all the botched installation attempts) just came through for me on the Comcast account management Web site a few days ago.


So what'd they give you? I got a month comped (cable and HSI), the introductory HSI price for six months, $10 off for six months, and six months free Showtime.


----------



## GaryD9

Had a smooth install this past Friday. Tech showed up in the stated timeframe (which is the first time ever for me with comcast.) He had brought 3 MCards and 2 SCards. I told him that he only needed a single MCard for the THD... 

He basically let me run the show with the install (considering I had already done all my own coax runs) and he did the talking on the phone to get the card hit. First person he talked to was clueless and didn't hit the card properly. Hung up and called back - and it went very smooth. Card was hit, found it's channel list, and everything worked.


----------



## ji0005

slay65 said:


> My question is: what are the odds this person will be able to fix my problem or will they need to come back out with a new card? Based on looking at the cable card screens, the card is paired but it is not authorized. In the authorization field it say MP. Not sure what NP is, but based on my reading it should say S.
> 
> Any comments?


They SHOULD be able to get you squared away without another visit. Mine said MP before they got everything straightened out.


----------



## ji0005

LisaD said:


> I frankly wouldn't trust any "wait 24 hours" stuff. My advice is to not let them leave the house till it's working perfectly or they declare the card 'bad'.


I had a tech tell me (from Tinley Park), "dont let them tell you it will take x amount of hours to get your HBO going. It should work pretty quickly."

that being said, I think that the hits can "queue" up, I have heard that before.


----------



## slay65

A nice lady from Comcast called me about 30 minutes ago. I explained the problem and she tried to HIT the card again. It did not work. She asked me to confirm the host ID and the data field. She gave it one more HIT and it worked! :up: 

Not sure if the installer had provided the wrong host ID or Data field info yesterday to the office but it works now. I get all my channels including my premiums (HBO).

I think Comcast would have saved themselves a lot of $$$ if they just allowed me to pick up my cards and gave me a number to call to active where the person on the other end of the phone knew how to provision these cards.


----------



## Joybob

slay65 said:


> A nice lady from Comcast called me about 30 minutes ago. I explained the problem and she tried to HIT the card again. It did not work. She asked me to confirm the host ID and the data field. She gave it one more HIT and it worked! :up:
> 
> Not sure if the installer had provided the wrong host ID or Data field info yesterday to the office but it works now. I get all my channels including my premiums (HBO).
> 
> I think Comcast would have saved themselves a lot of $$$ if they just allowed me to pick up my cards and gave me a number to call to active where the person on the other end of the phone knew how to provision these cards.


How long does a 'hit' take to get from their base to the cablecard?


----------



## tmesser

Neenahboy said:


> So what'd they give you? I got a month comped (cable and HSI), the introductory HSI price for six months, $10 off for six months, and six months free Showtime.


All I asked for was a credit for every installation and change of service fee for which I was charged, and that came to $75.76. I probably should have demanded more, but my saga "only" went on for two weeks, and some of that was because I was out of town.


----------



## tmesser

ji0005 said:


> I had a tech tell me (from Tinley Park), "dont let them tell you it will take x amount of hours to get your HBO going. It should work pretty quickly."
> 
> that being said, I think that the hits can "queue" up, I have heard that before.


Yeah, I've had hits delayed by up to 30 minutes because of "network congestion." Never _hours_, though.


----------



## slay65

Joybob said:


> How long does a 'hit' take to get from their base to the cablecard?


It only took a couple minutes today. Yesterday when they tried, it was backed up so they said it would take 20-40 minutes.


----------



## theinfamous

Ohhh the nightmare that has been these blasted cablecards and the helpdesks of Tivo and Comcast. I have the grey screen of death on most of my channels.

I live in Metro Detroit running HD TiVo with Comcast and an MCard by Motorola. Anyone else have a similar setup? I have the 8.1 SW version.

I bought a TiVo HD about two weeks ago. Got a cablecard a week after. I have never seen it work. They have sent out techs from Comcast at least 4 times. 

I have had TiVo people and Comcast people talk to each other. It seems none of them know what is going on. They send "hard hits" but can't get the card to decrypt my channels. They have swapped cards. They have paired them countless times. They have sent "hard hits". I have talked to supervisors at TiVo but they can't figure it out. 

How hard would it be to list the channels I should have access to on the TiVo?

I blame TiVo and Comcast. This is really awful. I can't even tell whose side the problem is on and it seems neither can Comcast or TiVo.

Anyone have any suggestions for me? Right now I am waiting the seven days to get my SW update to see if that will fix it. If not I have to swap it for another TiVo HD box. Which will probably take another week or two after that.

What p!sses me off is having almost no control over getting it to work. This whole cablecard bullocks is a bunch of ****e!!

FYI the free HD channels work just great on both of the card's tuners which leads me to think it is not a hardware issue. Again it pisses me off I get no information whether it has received a list of channels I am authorized to see. This should be something TiVo should provide. The existing techie screens are worthless and not used by myself, Comcast techs, or TiVo techs.

Comcast needs the CableCARD ID, the Host ID, and Data. After that they seem to leave it up to luck.

Again... any suggestions?


----------



## LisaD

theinfamous - that's a shame. I feel so bad for you. Wish I could help but I've no suggestion other than keep on their butts. I'm starting to think there's a blazingly high rate of bad cards out there AND I'm sure at least some areas are not dealing with those bad cards right and putting them back into circulation.

Comcast is SO going to raise all our bills due to the cable card fiascos. Think of all the hours & hours these techs are 'working' to get these to work.


----------



## Gene Plantz

theinfamous said:


> Ohhh the nightmare that has been these blasted cablecards and the helpdesks of Tivo and Comcast. I have the grey screen of death on most of my channels.


Believe me, I feel your pain.

I live in the Chicago suburban area and have a Tivo Series 3 installed almost exactly 1 year ago. It was working perfectly all that time. I even added an eSata external drive which works fine as well.

Friday night at almost exactly 10PM, I lost most of my channels. I do get a few channels like The Military Channel and old-time-TV and TNTHD but not much else... just a grey screen. On both cablecards. The diagnostic screen shows "no digital signal" on those but signal strength of 90-100 on the ones that do work.

I called and got a script-reader who said he sent a reset but nothing changed. He was going to set up a tech visit when the call was disconnected. No return call from him. I checked out the RF cables, etc. I have Comcast digital set-top boxes and they receive ALL channels.

I called back and got another script-reader. Sent a reset... nothing changed. Tech scheduled for Saturday.

He arrives, tests cable signal strength (good) and other stuff. No clue. He swaps out cablecard #2 but it makes NO difference at all after setup. Still have about 90% of channels missing. He has no idea and no one he phones knows either. Said he would try to get his supervisor to come out Tuesday so I'm hoping he knows more.


----------



## jlib

theinfamous said:


> The existing techie screens are worthless and not used by myself, Comcast techs, or TiVo techs.


By techie screens do you mean the Cable Card screens? If so what do they say?


----------



## Speed RacerX

I must be lucky. For the record, I live in Spring, TX (North of Houston). I picked up two m-cards from the local Comcast office on Saturday but ended up needing only one. One phone call to Comcast got the card activated, and within 24 hours, both receivers on the m-card were working. I could record two programs on different channels at the same time without any glitches/problems. Compared to the setup I went through with my Comcast HD DVR prior to the TiVo HD, it was relatively painless. All I had to do was read some numbers from the setup screen of the TiVo and we were watching HD TV through the TiVo. I didn't have to pay anything for installation, etc.

Now I have an extra m-card I'll be taking back to Comcast tomorrow along with the DVR I no longer need. Comcast has been nothing but helpful and "on the ball" for me. Now I just can't wait for multi-room viewing to be enabled on the TiVo HD so that I can watch content from my Series 2 TiVo (I hope it will work!).


----------



## theinfamous

jlib said:


> By techie screens do you mean the Cable Card screens? If so what do they say?


Yes the cable card screens.

on the Val: piece it states it is validated *V 0x01*

On the pairing screen. If it is tuned on both of the tuners to different channels I actually see then all it has the network, data, and host ID. I am told this is a good sign.

However, if it is tuned on a channel I do not see there is a lot of information but as I understand it most importantly the Authorization Auth: states *MP*. Which I am told is bad.

My point is that Comcast is limited by just sending a signal on their side. But since the card does not transmit they cannot tell if it is a success. And there is no screen on the TiVo side that will state if receiving the authorized channels has been a success or not. It's complete bullocks. I've been calling every day for around two weeks. The Comcast people have thrown up their hands in surrender and TiVo is asking that I send the box back to them after I have tried a SW update to 9.1 Again I can't t really tell whose side the problem is on.

This is what I would do if I were TiVo.

1. List all compatible CABLECARDS
2. Add a Diagnostic screen that shows channels that are authorized and the date and time that it received the authorization. 
3. When it is receiving the listed channels, state that it is receiving the data. And a success screen when it finishes.

If I were Comcast I would bring out a cable box and try to authorize the card with the cablebox. Hrrrm I may just call them and see if I can set that up.

I've been a TiVo lover since around 2000. How easily it can switch to hate and frustration.


----------



## theinfamous

Gene Plantz said:


> Believe me, I feel your pain.
> 
> He arrives, tests cable signal strength (good) and other stuff. No clue. He swaps out cablecard #2 but it makes NO difference at all after setup. Still have about 90% of channels missing. He has no idea and no one he phones knows either. Said he would try to get his supervisor to come out Tuesday so I'm hoping he knows more.


Thanks... misery loves company. I need a lot of company around now. I'm also at a loss. It's been such a horrible experience I'm thinking about just returning the TiVo.

Actually you should call and ask to talk to Comcast dispatch and then tell dispatch to send a "hard hit" to your cable card. Hope that helps.


----------



## murryamorris

theinfamous said:


> Ohhh the nightmare that has been these blasted cablecards and the helpdesks of Tivo and Comcast. I have the grey screen of death on most of my channels.
> 
> I live in Metro Detroit running HD TiVo with Comcast and an MCard by Motorola. Anyone else have a similar setup? I have the 8.1 SW version.
> 
> I bought a TiVo HD about two weeks ago. Got a cablecard a week after. I have never seen it work. They have sent out techs from Comcast at least 4 times.
> 
> Anyone have any suggestions for me? Right now I am waiting the seven days to get my SW update to see if that will fix it. If not I have to swap it for another TiVo HD box. Which will probably take another week or two after that.
> 
> Again... any suggestions?


I had picked up my Tivo HD from Costco (have an S3 that works fine with both cards for about 9 months). Picked up 2 S cards since the office didn't have M cards and neither worked after 4 calls to Comcast over about 7 days. I took the Tivo back to Costco and got another unit. Still didn't work after a couple of more calls with hits to the cards. I didn't get any channels on the cards. Ended up with a service call and the guy had 2 M cards. He didn't know much (didn't even know they were M cards) but we pulled the two cards, inserted one M card and dispatch sent a hit to it. Both tuners got channels up to 119 but all the channels above it were blank. Dispatch hadn't sent the correct hit for my account and they resent it with the correct lineup and all started working. I don't know if this is your problem but if you get basic channels (and maybe local HD) but not another tier, you can have them try to check the hit to be sure it is the correct lineup.

I would get a second unit and try it with 9.1. When neither unit worked, it had 8.x but just before the tech came out with the M cards, it updated to 9.1. I made him wait while the update happened. They really don't like this but it was fun to make Comcast wait for a change.


----------



## slay65

I am starting to think that Comcast doesn't want cable card installs to go smoothly. I think they are trying to build up some internal stats that say: we spend XXXX million dollars installing cable cards, and it takes us Y times longer for a cable card install then a cable box install.

They can use that data in front of congress next time congress calls them to complain about cable rate hikes. They will justify their increase by saying that the government made them support these cable cards which increased their operational expenses. So you can either get rid of these cable cards or we must keep our rate increase.


----------



## john wiens

I live in York PA, HD TiVo with Comcast and an MCard by Scientitic Atlanta. I have the software v8.1. I too can't get any channles above the basic (78 Channnles). I can get about 8 free local channles ABC,NBC,CBS in HD.


----------



## theinfamous

I was upgraded tonight to 9.2. I called Comcast and verified:

Cablecard ID
Host ID
Data

They said it all matched and I had them send a hard hit. unfortunately it was a no go. However the operator then talked to her supervisor and they said that they sent me a cablecard that was suppose to go into one of their DVRs?? So she set up another service request (the 5th guy to come out now) for this Saturday. We'll see how it goes. She doesn't know if they are sending two cable cards or just one.

But apparently you need to tell them that this is your TiVo unit you bought not a Comcast TiVo or a comcast DVR. I actually feel somewhat optimistic because it didn't sound like BS. So I'll give you an update this Saturday.


----------



## john wiens

theinfamous, have you checkout this tivo web link

http://customersupport.tivo.com/Lau...-5fb6-4ed8-ac41-d8cd0d5c0824&anchor=undefined


----------



## theinfamous

john wiens said:


> theinfamous, have you checkout this tivo web link


Yes thank you. It's really not helpful though.

I'm beginning to think it is a cable company comcast issue. We'll see on Saturday.


----------



## mbundrick

I had two cablecards installed on Saturday (Atlanta area). I asked the guy if he had done a TiVo install before, and he said he had. I don't believe him at all because he seemed utterly clueless. He was there forever and wound up having to call customer support to get the cards activated. He arrived late and wouldn't even stick around to test it. He bolted! Luckily, it all seems to work.

I'm new to this, but I think I was given two multi-stream cards and apparently I only needed one because my TiVo calls it an "extra cablecard." We'll wait a couple of months to see how it's being charged and return it (if we can) if we're paying for it.


----------



## Ryan0751

Got my cable card setup yesterday. The entire experience can be summed up in 3 words: OH. MY. GOD.

I called last week to setup the appointment, and the person on the phone was familiar with Tivo HD and the cable cards. 

Yesterday, the sketchy comcast service person showed up with no cablecard, and a Comcast DVR. He had never installed a cable card, knew nothing about them other then they existed. At first he told me he would have to come back (after my taking the afternoon off from work).

For the next hour there were calls to different service people in the area, Nextel's to his girlfriend "yo baby wassup"... and my having to listen to a gangster rap ringtone over and over.

Then, another service person randomly showed up with two cards. One of them was marked m-card, so I grabbed that one and followed the TiVo instructions. Fortunately I had read up on the card install and knew what to expect.

The Comcast guy finally got through to someone who could initialized the card, and amazingly enough it actually worked.


----------



## murryamorris

mbundrick said:


> I'm new to this, but I think I was given two multi-stream cards and apparently I only needed one because my TiVo calls it an "extra cablecard." We'll wait a couple of months to see how it's being charged and return it (if we can) if we're paying for it.


No need for the second card, you can just remove the M card from slot 2.


----------



## dmedeiros

Comcast came this morning and installed a M-Card into my TivoHD. The whole process took about 15 minutes and most of that was the installer on the phone. All channels work as expected. 

Tried to pick the card up at my local Comcast office, which was a no-go. When I called to schedule the appointment, it took a half hour and 3 reps before I got one who knew what a cablecard was but she told me they only had S-Cards. I told her to put a request for the M-Card on the work order anyways.

Area: North of Boston, MA


----------



## lateknight

So I am finally getting my new TV, which (of course) will require the purchase of a THD and upgrade to Comcast Digital Cable. I called yesterday to get a price quote, and I wanted to run past you guys what I was told to see if what they told me was in the right range. We currently have analog cable and internet through Comcast. I'll be keeping the Internet and moving to the Digital Basic Package with the HD channels. They quoted me a price of "around" $97 for Internet, Digital Basic and the HD charge. I confirmed that a single M-Card was included in the price. They tried to sell me on the Triple Play for $99/month which I assume doesn't include the HD charge. The wife and I currently just use our cell phones and don't have a home phone...any reason to add Digital Voice? Does the $97/month sound right to you guys? Can't wait to move up in the TV world! Thanks for the help!

Patrick

P.S. I'm in the Oakland, CA area...anyone in that area have good/bad/indifferent luck with installers?


----------



## sketchy12314

Does the FCC mandate that cable providers provide two cable cards in the Series 3? Or can they get away with just one? If they do can someone link the source.

Thanks


----------



## robojwfisch

After 3 days, and mutiple friendly but untrained CSRs, I am finalllly up and running in SE Michigan. I have a Series 3 with 2 cablecards. It took me 8-10 tries before I finally found someone willing to activate each card seperately as described in the Tivo instructions. I was finally put in touch with someone from the dispatch (I think) department. They knew exactly what information was needed from the Tivo unit to activate the cards. The only wierd thing was this person tried activating the first card and it did not work. He tried a different approach on the second card and it worked. We then went back and applied the same approach to the first card. This forum really helped me make sure they followed the right approach. Thanks for the valuable info.  :up:


----------



## Punji

Well chiming in. Comcast put a multistream card into my TiVO HD a few weeks ago. From time installer arrived to time the installer left leaving me with a fully functional TiVO HD was about 8 minutes. Longest portion of that was him reading off the long string of numbers.

Location: Central NJ


----------



## jlib

theinfamous said:


> ...But apparently you need to tell them that this is your TiVo unit you bought not a Comcast TiVo or a Comcast DVR.


Yes, very interesting. Now that they are using CCs in their units that could very well be an issue. You would think, though, that they wouldn't bother replacing their cards in the field, instead just swapping entire units. Maybe the CC is preconfigured somehow. I sure hope that that is the problem. Good luck!


----------



## titsataki

well I got my Tivo HD. I have an appointment for 10/25 8-11am the Comcast folks to install the cards. I talked to the CSR and he was clueless but it may have been me. I asked him to make sure they put a note to have cable cards when the tech comes in. Afew months ago i tried an S3 and it was a nightmare. They kept telling me that the merge of Comcast and Adelphia messed up the codes. so we shall see now. wish me luck.

Anyone had a smooth install in the Woodbridge/Bethany/Wallingford area of CT? If yes do you remember the name of the tech?

cheers

Nick


----------



## jlib

lateknight said:


> ...They quoted me a price of "around" $97 for Internet, Digital Basic and the HD charge. Does the $97/month sound right to you guys?


The HD charge up is for their HD box. Since you are using your own hardware you should get them to remove that. HD is free. Also, they are going to have to take a trap off your line so make sure you ask for a Comcast technician not a contractor in his beat up pickup with no ladder.


----------



## lateknight

jlib said:


> The HD charge up is for their HD box. Since you are using your own hardware you should get them to remove that. HD is free. Also, they are going to have to take a trap off your line so make sure you ask for a Comcast technician not a contractor in his beat up pickup with no ladder.


Good to know...I took the tack with the CSR of wanting them to take off the $7 charge because I was using my own equipment and he responded that the fee was to "have the HD signal come down the line". Now I know to have them take that off as well. So basically, since I have one multistream card in my own box...the only thing I should have to pay for is the digital cable package I choose, right?

P.S. Costco has the THD for $279.99...is this a reasonable deal considering I'll be able to pick it up the same day?


----------



## lateknight

Hmmm so I just looked at Comcast's website again and it definitely looks like the HD charge is for the equipment...however, it says "HDTV service requires Digital Preferred Plus or Above cable service subscription" does this mean that with Digital Starter package on a TivoHD with an HDTV I won't be able to get HD content?


----------



## john wiens

theinfamous said:


> Yes thank you. It's really not helpful though.
> 
> I'm beginning to think it is a cable company comcast issue. We'll see on Saturday.


I got my working today. The Comcast phone support couldn't help me and wanted me to wait another 7 days until a cable card tech came out to my house. I told them I wanted to talk to a manager then asked the manager to have the tech who install my Mcard to call me, 5 min. after talking to the tech over the phone all my channel starting work. He told me that he need to get someone to link my services to my card.


----------



## kiwiquest

I called Comcast today to see what the local company charges for cable cards in our area (Memphis), I was surprised when she made it sound like i was speaking a different language or something......she finally transfered me to someone else who told me that the charge would be $2.75 for each card. I told them that according to their faq on their website the first card is suppose to be free and the 2nd one up to $1.91. 

I was planning to get a series 3 and a thd, but it would sure be nice to know the exact charges for everything ahead of time.


----------



## john wiens

kiwiquest. Per Comcast new prices list that was mail to York, Pa customer is going take affect Nov07 show the price as $2.00 up from $1.50.


----------



## john wiens

Hey lateknight, ComCast phone support don't now what it needed when cable card are used. They told me there no way I currently watching HD show without having the HD services that they don't see assigned to my account. They wanted to give me HD serice and told them not to change anything. Per the tech that install my hardware said I didn't need it. That funny. We will see when the bill comes. I talk to 5 different Comcast support personal and got 5 different stories. I final just asked for 2 S-card or 1 M-card and I originally had a cable box with Digital Preferred.


----------



## Tony1746

After seeing all that has been written regarding pixelation/audio issues, firmware and CC problems (especially SA), and not the least provider installation issues, with much trepidation I received my first Series 3 unit late last week. I was pleasantly surprised to receive v9.2.J yesterday and have Comcast arrive with two Moto S cards this morning (that's two down!!). Installation of the first card went very smoothly, although I can see where the installers are not enamoured with hanging on the phone, getting cut off, and basically having the validation process take too long. But so far, so good.....

Once we moved to the second card however, things got a little weird. The card seemed to initialize OK (hostID/unit/etc.), but the guy on the other end said the card didn't exist. We swapped the card for a new one, but this one came up with all zeros for the s/n, hostID, and data. Since the installer only had three cards, he said I needed to call for another appointment. He left me with the card that "didn't exist". Since it couldn't be validated, obviously no channels would show up during a channel test.

Anyway, after he left, I played around with my "one-tuner system" and was amazed to discover that I was able to record two digital/HD programs at the same time, as well as switch between the two tuners (pressing the "Live TV" button) as if everything is good to go.......... I've since gone in and verified that the second card is still not valid !! 

Anyone have any idea how this is possible?????? Should I count my blessings and cancel the followup call. I considered popping out the second card to see what changes, but didn't want to jinx it. BTW, I also verified that both cards were S-cards.

Signed,
Pleased and confused at the same time.


----------



## lateknight

john wiens said:


> Hey lateknight, ComCast phone support don't now what it needed when cable card are used. They told me there no way I currently watching HD show without having the HD services that they don't see assigned to my account. They wanted to give me HD serice and told them not to change anything. Per the tech that install my hardware said I didn't need it. That funny. We will see when the bill comes. I talk to 5 different Comcast support personal and got 5 different stories. I final just asked for 2 S-card or 1 M-card and I originally had a cable box with Digital Preferred.


That works for me...I figure I'll just ask for the lowest digital package and the M-Card...can anyone else confirm that the HD signal still works with the smallest Digital package?


----------



## owenc

lateknight said:


> That works for me...I figure I'll just ask for the lowest digital package and the M-Card...can anyone else confirm that the HD signal still works with the smallest Digital package?


As far as I know you will get local HD with Digital starter, but if you want Discovery, ESPN, etc. you will need Digital Plus


----------



## lateknight

owenc said:


> As far as I know you will get local HD with Digital starter, but if you want Discovery, ESPN, etc. you will need Digital Plus


Hmmm...might be worth it...for another $30/month I'll have to get the wife hooked on HD, then pitch the upgrade...thanks!


----------



## john wiens

LateKnight, One thing I forgot. $1.50 for for the 2nd card and $8.90 per months to get Digital Preferred on the 2nd turner, otherwise all you'll get is basic channels. local HD channels are free with the 2nd card without getting Digital Preferred.


----------



## 1283

owenc said:


> As far as I know you will get local HD with Digital starter, but if you want Discovery, ESPN, etc. you will need Digital Plus


In most areas, local HD works with just limited basic. No need for any digital service.


----------



## 1283

john wiens said:


> LateKnight, One thing I forgot. $1.50 for for the 2nd card and $8.90 per months to get Digital Preferred on the 2nd turner, otherwise all you'll get is basic channels. local HD channels are free with the 2nd card without getting Digital Preferred.


Other than the $1.50-$2.00 for the second card, there shouldn't be any additional charge for the second tuner/card.


----------



## john wiens

I hope your right, getting infomation from Comcast is like getting a job at NSA


----------



## murryamorris

lateknight said:


> So I am finally getting my new TV, which (of course) will require the purchase of a THD and upgrade to Comcast Digital Cable. I called yesterday to get a price quote, and I wanted to run past you guys what I was told to see if what they told me was in the right range. We currently have analog cable and internet through Comcast. I'll be keeping the Internet and moving to the Digital Basic Package with the HD channels. They quoted me a price of "around" $97 for Internet, Digital Basic and the HD charge. I confirmed that a single M-Card was included in the price. They tried to sell me on the Triple Play for $99/month which I assume doesn't include the HD charge. The wife and I currently just use our cell phones and don't have a home phone...any reason to add Digital Voice? Does the $97/month sound right to you guys? Can't wait to move up in the TV world! Thanks for the help!
> 
> Patrick
> 
> P.S. I'm in the Oakland, CA area...anyone in that area have good/bad/indifferent luck with installers?


Sounds about right to me. We paid about $90 for the same package before adding a tier. There should be no HD charge though. We had extra CC though.

I didn't see much reason to use their digital voice since we've had Vonage for a long time and it's pretty low cost and works fine.


----------



## murryamorris

Tony1746 said:


> After seeing all that has been written regarding pixelation/audio issues, firmware and CC problems (especially SA), and not the least provider installation issues, with much trepidation I received my first Series 3 unit late last week. I was pleasantly surprised to receive v9.2.J yesterday and have Comcast arrive with two Moto S cards this morning (that's two down!!). Installation of the first card went very smoothly, although I can see where the installers are not enamoured with hanging on the phone, getting cut off, and basically having the validation process take too long. But so far, so good.....
> 
> Once we moved to the second card however, things got a little weird. The card seemed to initialize OK (hostID/unit/etc.), but the guy on the other end said the card didn't exist. We swapped the card for a new one, but this one came up with all zeros for the s/n, hostID, and data. Since the installer only had three cards, he said I needed to call for another appointment. He left me with the card that "didn't exist". Since it couldn't be validated, obviously no channels would show up during a channel test.
> 
> Anyway, after he left, I played around with my "one-tuner system" and was amazed to discover that I was able to record two digital/HD programs at the same time, as well as switch between the two tuners (pressing the "Live TV" button) as if everything is good to go.......... I've since gone in and verified that the second card is still not valid !!
> 
> Anyone have any idea how this is possible?????? Should I count my blessings and cancel the followup call. I considered popping out the second card to see what changes, but didn't want to jinx it. BTW, I also verified that both cards were S-cards.
> 
> Signed,
> Pleased and confused at the same time.


You sure that first slot isn't a multistream card?


----------



## PooperScooper

S3's don't support M-cards.

larry


----------



## reneg

I was preparing myself for the worst as I received my two Tivo HDs. I called the Comcast 800 number and asked if i could pick up cable-cards at my local payment center or if I needed a tech to come to my house for the install. I was told I could just pick up the cable cards at the payment center. I was skeptical but went to my local Comcast payment center prepared to stand in line for 30 minutes. I was quite surprised when i was the only one there and got waited on immediately. I asked about cable cards for a Tivo and she told me it would be no problem and gave me 2 Mcable cards. She scanned the serial numbers off the cable cards, and gave me a local phone number to call when I installed them. 

I ran the Tivos through their guided setup without the cable cards, popped the cable cards in the Tivos and called Comcast on the local number I was given. He had me navigate to the cable card configuration and read him 3 sets of numbers for each cable card. Once more through guided setup and both tivos with cable cards were up and running. The tech on the phone asked that I don't mess (power off/remove cable cards) with the Tivos and cable cards for the next 24 hours. That was fine with me because I was getting my channels and started setting up my season passes.

Overall, a very smooth installation and a much better experience that I expected.

Only negative is that the Tivo remote does not recognize Hewlett-Packard TVs. I tried the last resort codes with 0999 on the remote setup, but it's a dead end.


----------



## Gene Plantz

PooperScooper said:


> S3's don't support M-cards.
> 
> larry


not quite correct.

Comcast installed 2 M-cards in my S3 yesterday. They function as S-cards but will work.


----------



## janry

reneg said:


> Overall, a very smooth installation and a much better experience that I expected.


Great. This is the kind of experience I hope to have.

Do you mind saying where you are located?


----------



## Tony1746

murryamorris said:


> You sure that first slot isn't a multistream card?


That's what I initially thought. I checked (I believe it's in Diagnostics) and the system reported both as S-cards. Anyway, sometime before the guy comes back, I'll pop it out and see if the behavior changes.


----------



## reneg

janry said:


> Great. This is the kind of experience I hope to have.
> 
> Do you mind saying where you are located?


NW Houston area


----------



## janry

reneg said:


> NW Houston area


I think I remember someone else in this thread from Tomball saying they were able to self-install.

We use to live in the FM 1960 area close to the old Compaq campus.


----------



## Langree

janry said:


> I think I remember someone else in this thread from Tomball saying they were able to self-install.
> 
> We use to live in the FM 1960 area close to the old Compaq campus.


To my knowledge all of us in Houston were able to pick up our own cards, much easier then a truck roll.


----------



## DUSlider

I just wanted to post with my experience with Comcast setting up my TivoHD with an M card...

Appt was setup for between 10:30-12:30. They arrived at 12:20pm, after calling to say they were enroute. They actually ended up rolling 2 trucks to speed up the process. Had to have some work done to the lines first as they were dry rotting.... (explained the tiling problem I had on the higher channels).

Once that was done they got to work. They had brought 4 M cards, fortunately the first one worked, though it took some jiggling of the card, it didn't seem to seat itself properly. A call to comcast and they removed the old HD DVR box and one of my older digital boxes that I wasn't using anymore.

The tech initially went to install the card in slot 2, she stated she had played around with a Tivo the other day but didn't remember if it was a HD Tivo. The second guy had done one otherone the other day.

We had to go through the guided setup one more time and after a few calls to comcast and a few restarts everything was working. Premium channels and Sports HD didn't work right away, though after the last restart they worked fine.

So overall it was a good experience. It took about 2 hours total. I wasn't as satisfied with their level of knowledge that I would have liked, but they got it working without too much hassle.

I'm in SE Bucks County, PA for those wondering...


----------



## david4788

I just don't understand why those in other locations can walk into the office and pick up their cards. Here in Howard County, MD...don't even think about it. I'm still trying to get ahold of an old contact I had there to help me out. Called 3x and got told 3 differnt prices and policies....Seriously thinking of FIOS for just the TiVOHD and cable for the rest of the house ( I don't want or pay for all the boxes that FIOS requires).


----------



## john wiens

PooperScooper, You said that S3's don't support M-card, that not 100% ture. The TiVo HD DVR per (system infomation) is a Series3, my is working find with a M-Card. Are you talking about this TiVo Series3 HD DVR with THX-certification


----------



## john wiens

david4788, I live just north of you in Red Lion, Pa. If the tech come out to your house like my did, their will test the line and replace all cable ends from the street to your TV, and remove any splitter not needed. It made a big different in my case. Also they want to charge you the $15.56


----------



## david4788

john wiens said:


> david4788, I live just north of you in Red Lion, Pa. If the tech come out to your house like my did, their will test the line and replace all cable ends from the street to your TV, and remove any splitter not needed. It made a big different in my case. Also they want to charge you the $15.56


Yea I know, but I used to do high end systems and know that the connection from the street is new and is a direct shot to my a/v distribution that has all high end stuff with a great signal. I don't have a problem with a $15-20 install, it's that they send out people that have NO IDEA what they are doing especially when they see my complex a/v room (equipment room). On top of that I really don't want them seeing all my equipment and where it is located in the house (security issues).


----------



## murryamorris

PooperScooper said:


> S3's don't support M-cards.
> 
> larry


I was thinking it was a THD.


----------



## tmesser

john wiens said:


> PooperScooper, You said that S3's don't support M-card, that not 100% ture. The TiVo HD DVR per (system infomation) is a Series3, my is working find with a M-Card. Are you talking about this TiVo Series3 HD DVR with THX-certification


For the sake of simplicity, almost everyone at this forum refers to TiVo's earlier HD offering ("TiVo Series3 HD DVR," the one with THX certification) as the Series3 or "S3." The one you have runs on what TiVo calls "the Series3 platform," but the official name on the box is simply "TiVo HD," often shortened by forum users to "THD."

The first DVR, the S3, treats an M-Card like it's an S-Card. The THD fully recognizes M-Cards, as you know.


----------



## Speed RacerX

I'm in Spring, just North of the FM1960/I-45 office and picked up two m-cards last Saturday. I installed them myself only to find out I needed only one m-card. I was told to remove the second card and the phone tech and I got it working within a few minutes. I didn't know it at the time, but the second tuner kicked in, and we were in business within 24 hours. I now have an extra m-card and old DVR to take back (I would have done it earlier this week, but work has been very busy for me).

On a scale of 1 to 10, I'd rate Comcast a 9 on this setup process. Everything the tech told me turned out to be true, and she even checked some TiVo documentation and the TiVo website to make sure she was giving me correct info. The entire process took under 30 minutes from the time I put in the card to me having it working. The extended channels took a little longer to show up, but little by little, they all came up.

I'm very happy with my TiVo HD and with Comcast's m-card. Picture has been great, and on the 30th I'll be receiving my TiVo supported eSata drive from Best Buy. MRV and TTG both work great, as I got the 9.2j update on Tuesday night.


----------



## old64mb

Bit of a followup after dealing with a well-educated tech.

Everything was working fine for a while then I decided to spend a little bit more to upgrade the Starter package special to Classic, which added a few more channels but more importantly gave access to the HD tier. For $11, it seemed worth it.

Well, one S3 box worked fine, but on the second, the second cable card disappeared entirely. Called in, she hit it a few times, then we reauthorized each card in the machine and were only getting some stations - the full HD tier, but 35-75 (standard digital cable SD) went poof.

Spent an hour trying all this stuff and then discovered that their system was the problem. Turned out if you have a 3rd cable card and do not have the $6.95 additional outlet fee the system will in fact partially or fully disable the card. May only be in the Bay Area, but watch for that. So that helped with that card, but then she realized the upgrade was done very poorly and my standard cable had been removed along with the special.

I'd hoped I'd have been able to lock in discounts for more than 6 months, but was glad to get what I did after a 90 minute conversation! (And remind me next time to see if they can find better codes!)

Just keep these in mind when upgrading downgrading...if your card gets nuked, double check why!


----------



## Tony1746

The strangest thing happened last night. I came home to find I had "lost" the second tuner and was now receiving an Error 161-1 (Call your Cable Company). The weird thing is it is card #1 that reportedly failed, which is the card that was working the day before. If anything, I would have expected errors related to CC2, since that was the one that was acting strange previously.

There was nothing Comcast could do remotely, so I'll have to wait until Saturday anyway, to get this all sorted out (I hope).


----------



## Addy

North Bay Area (Marin) California
TiVo HD m-card install

Was told by a rep via the online chat system that I could pick up a cable card at my local office. I went up to my local office (San Rafael) and they said they couldnt give me a card and didnt even have them on site, I wasnt really surprised.

Next available appointment was a week out. I asked to note the work order requesting an m-card and a Comcast technician, not a contractor. The rep also asked me if an appointment opened up from a cancellation would I like her to call me. I said sure. She called me that afternoon and had an opening the next day from a cancellation!

Tech showed up the next day, said he had an m-card to install, then I asked him if he had done a TiVo before, he said yes. Got me all squared away in no time, made sure the channels on my package showed up. He offered to stick around while I re-ran the guided setup but I told him he could go. The visit was less than 30 minutes. So very good service from my local office and the tech.


----------



## Graymalkin

I'm still waiting for the first bill that reflects my new upgraded Comcast service.

There's Triple Play with Digital Preferred Plus service, a multi-stream card, two single-stream cards, two truck rolls, and a Comcast DVR that I took back after two weeks.

I'm thinking $250, easy.


----------



## titsataki

titsataki said:


> well I got my Tivo HD. I have an appointment for 10/25 8-11am the Comcast folks to install the cards. I talked to the CSR and he was clueless but it may have been me. I asked him to make sure they put a note to have cable cards when the tech comes in. Afew months ago i tried an S3 and it was a nightmare. They kept telling me that the merge of Comcast and Adelphia messed up the codes. so we shall see now. wish me luck.
> 
> Anyone had a smooth install in the Woodbridge/Bethany/Wallingford area of CT? If yes do you remember the name of the tech?
> 
> cheers
> 
> Nick


Ok the tech showed up at like 5 mins before 11am. I had called and I was told that it is not considered late until it is past 11(his name was Drew). He had 3 Multi stream cards with him. We went through the setup and he was out of the house at 11:35. Everything seem to be going ok. I had a screen that was saying updating cable card firmware that stayed there for like 5 mins and would not get out of it. I opted to restart the box and started fine. I received a error msg that failed to update(code was 126 or something). It got out of it on each own. We spent a long time wating for the box to get programming and load it. Final result it is working fine. Drawback I realized. It only has one HD tuner. Which is bummer I record a decent amount of HD shows that overlap. I still am considering if I want to keep it and transfer my life time form my S2.

Cheers

Nick


----------



## hybucket

It only has one HD tuner?? Can that be correct?


----------



## Graymalkin

titsataki said:


> Ok the tech showed up at like 5 mins before 11am. I had called and I was told that it is not considered late until it is past 11(his name was Drew). He had 3 Multi stream cards with him. We went through the setup and he was out of the house at 11:35. Everything seem to be going ok. I had a screen that was saying updating cable card firmware that stayed there for like 5 mins and would not get out of it. I opted to restart the box and started fine. I received a error msg that failed to update(code was 126 or something). It got out of it on each own. We spent a long time wating for the box to get programming and load it. Final result it is working fine. Drawback I realized. It only has one HD tuner. Which is bummer I record a decent amount of HD shows that overlap. I still am considering if I want to keep it and transfer my life time form my S2.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Nick


This isn't true. I can't tell from this post whether you have a Series 3 or a TiVo HD. If you have a Series 3, you need multi-stream cards in BOTH slots in order to get the digital (and HD) channels on both tuners. If you have a TiVo HD, only one multistream card is needed for both tuners to work.

If you have two multistream cards in a Series 3, and the second tuner isn't showing HD channels, most likely there's something wrong with the second card.

If you have one multistream card in a TiVo HD, and the second tuner isn't showing HD channels that you're entitled to get (like the broadcast networks), then there may be something wrong with the TiVo.

Did you try both tuners before the cards were installed? Without cable cards, both tuners will work and get analog cable.


----------



## Graymalkin

Alas, I may have to have Comcast come back out and replace one or both of the single-stream cards in my second TiVo HD. 

Some of the Preferred Plus digital channels, such as BBC America, Oxygen, and Encore, are not showing up, even though I'm able to tune HBO, Showtime and some other premium channels. One tuner is missing only BBC America, while the second tuner won't show a number of Preferred Plus channels. All the digital starter, local HD channels, and premium channels are coming in fine.

The first TiVo HD, which has a multistream card, is showing all channels on both tuners.

So I'm thinking Comcast turned something off. Sigh.


----------



## bob61

After reading the good, bad and ugly about Comcast, Tivo HD and Cablecard install I thought, what the heck, let's take that magical ride. Scheduled appointment a week ago, installer to be here between 8 and 10 AM. Requested an MCard - was told Comcast doesn't carry those - shows how informed the CSR's are....

So... let the magic begin..... NW Chicago Suburbs

9:45AM I get a call, installer says GPS can't find my address. Can I help him. I find out he's about 20 min away. Give him directions

10:10AM I get call from Comcast to confirm if installer had arrived - I confirm negatively

10:15AM Installer (contractor) arrives (only 15 minutes late!), but get this he's here to do "an upgrade". I say, no, cable card install. I see the look in his eyes and moment later he says, "Ohhhhhh, I don't have any cable cards". I explain to him that was the only purpose I scheduled appointment. He looks at his work order and says (now get this) "Oh, I'm new and I don't understand how to read my work orders real well. I see it says here cablecards. Sorry". He then explains that he has to run back to get cable cards - will take 45 minutes.

Interestingly - before he left he mentioned that cable card installs usually take a long time because they have lots of problems with cards. He just wants to be sure I have time (as I had mentioned to him I don't have all day to wait around as I have errands to run) or do I want to reschedule. I tell him do what he has to - He's out there making the round trip to get the cable cards.

It's 11AM, still waiting for him to return. This has all the right combination of being a disaster today - new guy who can't read work orders, his lack of confidence in the cable cards, him setting the scene that install usually takes a long time, well I just know in the pit of my stomach this is going to really suck.

11:15AM Installer returns - 4 Cablecards in hand (spares - fortunately). First two cards installed return a 161-1 error. Third card has success. However, 30 minute hold time for him to get ahold of person to enter the card information.

12:00PM Installer on phone to get cable card working - information entered into Comcast's system and we have one card installed - one left to get working. I mentioned to the installer to ensure my existing DVR with cable card is not deactivated. Assures me it won't.

12:05PM Can't get 2nd card installed - the other cards are all giving the 161-1 error when installed. Call to their dispatch - that's all the cards they had (a huge company like Comcast and only 4 cards in their local dispatch???). I'll have to reschedule once they get more cards in (he'll request and MCard this time - sigh).

12:10PM Installer wants to leave but has never checked to verify that my HD channels (or anything above 100 comes through). I put him on hold while Tivo does it's thing to update programming information.

12:20PM I had my hunch and sure enough, when Comcast activate the Cable Card for the Tivo they deactivated the cards for my Comcast DVR - though I said to the installer make sure they don't deactive any exisitng cards. Checked in my basement and no picture. Installer now on hold again with their office to get this problem corrected - planning on another 20-30 minute of hold time.

12:35PM Not bad, only 15 minute wait time. Comcast has corrected the problem with the Comcast DVR, it now gets signal/picture as they reactive the box. Still waiting for Tivo to finish it's channel/guide update.

12:40PM Tivo update finished - amazing all channels come through!

12:45PM Installer contacts office to reschedule, asks me if tomorrow between 8-12 is good time. I'm shocked - he told me they don't have any MCards today but has them for install tomorrow????? He says another local office can get them and have ready for install tomorrow. I said if local office has them why didn't he get them before or get them now - get this, he has other appointments today and can't do that. I explain he has my appointment that he hasn't finished (or even came prepared for). Short of shoving a Tivo someplace it shouldn't be I just say FINE. Looking forward to another COMCASTIC day tomorrow with a new installer, let's see how prepared he comes.... any bets?

2PM Noticed that channels that were working are not working now. It's hit or miss as to what is or isn't coming in, I think it's related to certain"premium" package, but then I find MTV and VH1 don't come it either. Call to Comcast, they "hit" the box two different methods, nothing works. They open a ticket and will try to resolve remotely for next 4 hous.

8PM Received call back from Comcast regarding my issue. This guy seems to actually understand the issue. He has be go into the Cable Card Pairing screen, everything checks there - but then he thinks it's probably due to the card not being validated. He "hits" the box again to validate and sure enough the channels are all back. I asked why channels that were working when installed suddenly would stop working. He told me all cards go out "hot" so all channels are received when installed, the channels then get validated over the next couple of hours. So lesson learned, when installer shows you all your channels come through after install it doesn't mean it was set-up correctly.

NEXT DAY
12:30PM In classic Comcast style, installer not here though was supposed to be here between 8-12. Called and told he'd be here in 30 minutes, running late as he's stuck with the first call for he day. As always I get the "I apologize for the inconvenience" statement. When will Comcast learn actions speak louder than words? That's [email protected]!

1PM After all this - guess what - the installer was bringing out a NETWORK CARD for a PC. I only found out about this was CSR mentioned she would wave the $30 fee for the card due to the delay today. I said what fee, cable cards are free. She went off and did some research and found the order was for network card.

1:05PM Dispatch calls to ask me to give directions to their installer (he's already an hour late and has no idea where's he's going). I mention if this is for network card this is a waste of his time - she confirms it is. Egads! She confirms order was written for network card - then tells me there are no MCards in inventory for at least a week.

1:15 CSR calls back, confirms that she can have technician to my house in 45 minutes. I explain that Dispatch told me there are no MCards in inventory, ask her to confirm that what technician in bringing. She confirms MCard is being brought.

3PM I have technician contact me, says he's right outside my house. Unfortunately I have given up and had to run out to take care of errands that have been on my "to do" since Noon. He says he'll meet me on my schedule - we agree for 4PM.

4:25PM Technician arrives, fortunately it's a Comcast employee and not one of fly by the seat of the pants contractors. Has MCard.

4:45PM Card installed and validated.

The journey now complete..... oh how I look forward to the day when there is some other choice other than Comcast!

*2 Days Later.....* just when I thought the adventure was over, I find now that most of my HBO channels don't come in. Looks like every other channel is fine, just all but 2 HBO channels. Call to Comcast, the usual hits to the box - nothing except we'll have to schedule a technician to come out and determine what the problem is. Well, I made sure to request only a Comcast "in house" technician and not an "out house", er, um, third party contractor.


----------



## saz25

Hi,
I live in southern New Hampshire and I have an appt with a Comcast tech for tomorrow (Sat) morning between 8-11am. I just called to request that they tell the technician to bring with him an M-card instead of 2 S-cards. He said its not available in my area. But I told him that I've heard of other local Comcast customers who have the M-card. He was totally confused and thought I was referring to a two-way communication-type card. I was referring to the multi-tuner card. Why aren't these folks trained?

Then I also requested that the specific tech be trained in the use of Tivo. The CSR rep said they don't do anything with Tivo. All they do is bring the cards, plug them in and "provision" the card with a phone call to the home office or whatever. So I said, then why does he need to come at all? I can certainly plug in a card as good as him and I can also make a phone call to whomever.

I have the TivoHD sitting on my component rack. I haven't connected to the Tivo service yet. Though I will tonight, before the tech comes out tomorrow.

I'm wondering how smooth this process will go tomorrow. 

Steve


----------



## owenc

Looks like Comcast in DC turned the 0x01 copy protection bit off on AE HDTV, guess they still couldn't figure out how to pair the cable card with the Tivo, haha. Hopefully it will stay that way for all the other channels!


----------



## ji0005

saz25 said:


> I'm wondering how smooth this process will go tomorrow.


that is the million dollar question.


----------



## petteri

Ugh. Comcast (Ft. Lauderdale, FL) came in day before yesterday. I wasn't home, wife was. I come home after work to see the "acquiring channels" screen on the TV. It has been there for a couple of hours. So I restart the TiVo. Seems to be working OK. Then I check to see if the Center Ice channels are coming in. Nope, it dumps me to the gray screen with the call you cable company info. So I call. They "hit" the box again and say that it should be OK, within an hour. An hour later nothing. Time for bed. Today after work I call again, no dice. So then I call TiVo, they call Comcast for me and set up a conference call. Nothing is fixed yet. They are rolling a truck tomorrow (yea!, the first appointment to get the cards was a five day wait.) to replace one cable card. Too bad the schmoes didn't get it right the first time. I really wish I could just pick ups and install then cards my self. 

Comcastic!

Peter


----------



## bob61

petteri said:


> Ugh. Comcast (Ft. Lauderdale, FL) came in day before yesterday. I wasn't home, wife was. I come home after work to see the "acquiring channels" screen on the TV. It has been there for a couple of hours. So I restart the TiVo. Seems to be working OK. Then I check to see if the Center Ice channels are coming in. Nope, it dumps me to the gray screen with the call you cable company info. So I call. They "hit" the box again and say that it should be OK, within an hour. An hour later nothing. Time for bed. Today after work I call again, no dice. So then I call TiVo, they call Comcast for me and set up a conference call. Nothing is fixed yet. They are rolling a truck tomorrow (yea!, the first appointment to get the cards was a five day wait.) to replace one cable card. Too bad the schmoes didn't get it right the first time. I really wish I could just pick ups and install then cards my self.
> 
> Comcastic!
> 
> Peter


I don't know if same problem I experienced, but refer to Message 4064 above.  , read my note for the 8PM follow-up, seems to be similar issue and may only need the CSR to set a hit to your box to validate the cable card.


----------



## saz25

Hi all:
Just a brief followup on my results of the cablecard install by Comcast in Nashua, NH.

The bottom line is it went well.
I asked the tech as soon as he walked in whether he's done any Tivos? He said yes, about 4-5. I also asked whether he brought one M-card like I requested? He did !!

We went through the process outlined in the Tivo documentation. He then called his home office people. He gave them all the proper numbers from the cablecard. The guy on the other end asked for the serial of the second card. I immediately jumped in and said, all you need is ONE M-card, NOT 2. He did have a few spares just in case. But I didn't want him to screw things up by giving the home office multiple M-card serial numbers for my house, when I only need one.

I went through the various menus and it took maybe 10 mins for the channels to be detected. I then tested many channels (HD and SD) on both tuners.

I wouldn't let him leave till I was satisified that all was ok.

So, I'm happy...

Steve


----------



## fluffie

Finally made the switch to HD after the recent offer to transfer lifetime service for $199. The box arrived on tuesday (yay) and Comcast was scheduled for 3pm-5pm on friday. I was told by the scheduler that they do not have MCards, only SCards, so it would be $2.75/card "Is that alright?". Sure.

Friday at 1:00 the Comcast contractor arrives saying I was his last job is it ok if he is early? Sure.

I ask him if he has ever done a Tivo install before and he says No it's his first. So I hand him the instructions which he doesn't look at.

Next he proceeds to pull the tv stand further away from the wall, touching the front of the screen of my plasma knocking over a few remotes onto the floor and making the Tivo box almost fal to the floor as well. He is wearing a completely unecessary macho toolbelt which banged into the side of the tv. Really all he needs is a cell phone but he has all these bulky tools hanging off him.

I say "Please be more careful! I paid alot of money for this crap!" Now he is annoyed that I would say this and stops talking to me. He removes the Camcast DVR and I go to hand him the remote (so he can take that too) and he says "I don't need that!"

Now comes the best part. He takes out 2 MCards and proceeds to try to inserrt one of them without taking it out of the plastic case.  I am horrified. I let him know he needs to take the card out of the case. Now he is annoyed and embarrassed as well (or should be). He points the Tivo remote at the TV - I tell him I will do the menus for him and from that point on I keep control of the remote  He goes back to his truck to call in the numbers (I know he can't wait to get out of my house).

He comes back and the guy at the Comcast office says he is sending an error message to my TV which neverr shows up. He sends it again. Still nothing. So they go through the whole process again with another MCard. Same result. Now I can hear the Comcast office guy saying the Tivo box must be defective. I say "No I don't think so." To the contractor's credit he agrees with me on that one.

So the Comcast office guy says "It happens all the time, it doesn't matter if it's brand new out of the box, why I just bought a new computer the other day and it was defective and I had to send it back!" He washes his hands of the whole thing and says I have to return the Tivo. End of call.

I convince the installer to leave the MCard with me and the Comcast DVR, so he goes back to the truck to get the DVR. I re-read the instructions and discover that all I need to do is re-run the guided setup. So I do that and voila success. I ask the installer to stick around to make sure it will work, and he says "I have to get to my 3:00." I remind him "I am your 3:00." Oh. Right.

The installer leaves with the Comcast DVR saying "I don't want to do any more Tivos."


----------



## Graymalkin

And we wonder why they outsource customer service overseas. Apparently the only people they can find here are morons.


----------



## kgt12

Technician comes at 10:30 to install CCs in my 2 Tivo HDs. He has never done a CC install and has only been working for his contracting company for 4 weeks. 

He brought 3 M cards. We install the first one, he walkie-talkies his dispatch lady who apparently calls the numbers in to Comcast. She says it's ok. We re-run guided setup and then go upstairs to do the second install.

We go through the same process upstairs and re-run guided setup. Go downstairs to check on the status.

Only a few basic channels are coming in. Dispatch is not responding. Go upstairs, only a few basic channels are coming in. Dispatch says the cards are bad. So we put in the 3rd and try all over again. Same result. Dispatch says all 3 cards are bad and there aren't any more in Howard County, MD and we will have to reschedule. The supervisor tells the technician he is not allowed to leave the cards here.

I tell him I will call Comcast directly and see if we can get anyone on the phone. After a few calls to Comcast, I get ahold of someone who seems knowledgeable. He says CC installs are not supposed to be scheduled on weekends because the 'head' office does not work and the head office is who can fix CC problems remotely. He says he will go ahead and try to do the setup on his end.

Long story short, we try all 3 CCs and he gets the same error on all of them. He says he can't pair them. He tries to call 2 people from the head office on their cell phones. No answer.

He says the technician can leave 2 of the cards at my house and they will contact me on Monday to try to resolve. 

3 hours gone, no success, and $17.95 out of my pocket. It wasn't the morning I was hoping for.


----------



## Graymalkin

Wow. It's amazing that Motorola and Scientific Atlanta can stay in business with what appears to be a 95% failure rate on their CableCards.


----------



## titsataki

Graymalkin said:


> This isn't true. I can't tell from this post whether you have a Series 3 or a TiVo HD. If you have a Series 3, you need multi-stream cards in BOTH slots in order to get the digital (and HD) channels on both tuners. If you have a TiVo HD, only one multistream card is needed for both tuners to work.
> 
> If you have two multistream cards in a Series 3, and the second tuner isn't showing HD channels, most likely there's something wrong with the second card.
> 
> If you have one multistream card in a TiVo HD, and the second tuner isn't showing HD channels that you're entitled to get (like the broadcast networks), then there may be something wrong with the TiVo.
> 
> Did you try both tuners before the cards were installed? Without cable cards, both tuners will work and get analog cable.


Ok it seems that I was incorrect. I am able to use both tuners to record HD theater and ABC college football in HD. FYI it is a Tivo HD and I have one multi stream SA card.

Sorry about the confusion. Monday I am calling Tivo to transfer my life time subscription.

Cheers

Nick


----------



## brothers

Well, I had my install this morning.

(Last Saturday, I had gone to the local Comcast office in Hudson, MA. No cards there, but the nice lady scheduled an install for today. I was very specific about _two_ systems, with a multi-stream card in each.)

Turns out, if these guys can't mess you up by arriving late, they'll mess you up by arriving early  I had an install scheduled for 11AM to 1PM, so around 9 I went down to the local barber shop for a haircut. After waiting for 20 minutes or so, with my turn about to come up, my cell phone rings. It's my wife: "Comcast is going to be here in 15 minutes". I dash home, arriving right behind the Comcast van.

We go downstairs to the first THD, the guy pulls out two cards, and starts copying numbers off one of them. I look at it, nowhere does it say "Multi" or "M". He agrees they're singles, says he might have an m-card on the truck. Looks at the paperwork, sees where it's noted that I want m-cards, but points out that the install is listed for _one_ system.

He goes out to the truck, finds only one m-card. Brings it in, goes around the back of my system looking for the slot (I had earlier flipped open the hatch on the front of the THD and pointed to the slots). I refresh his memory, and he comes back around the front and starts to plug the card into the left slot. I correct him, we get the card in, I bring up the pairing screen. Then ensues about 45 minutes of alternating telephone tag and waiting on hold; he finally gets someone he can read the numbers to, and he says it should be good to go.

Oddly enough, it is. Card shows validated, and I get all the channels I should (I don't subscribe to any premiums, might be a different story if I did).

Get on the horn to Comcast later; they're coming back next Saturday with another M-card and waiving the fee for the second truck roll.

Coulda been better; coulda been worse...

- Dennis


----------



## LoraJ

We really want an S3 box, but is it true you can't use OnDemand with it if you have the two cable cards? 

Do we have to wait for the TiVo Comcast version to come out?

I have a TiVo box on a TV we don't use that much anymore and wanted to transfer the Lifetime subscription to an S3 while we could, but not if we can't get OnDemand?


----------



## Graymalkin

LoraJ said:


> We really want an S3 box, but is it true you can't use OnDemand with it if you have the two cable cards?
> 
> Do we have to wait for the TiVo Comcast version to come out?
> 
> I have a TiVo box on a TV we don't use that much anymore and wanted to transfer the Lifetime subscription to an S3 while we could, but not if we can't get OnDemand?


You can't access OnDemand with the Series 3 TiVo or the TiVo HD. They will not work with cable boxes.

CableCards are not interactive. They will give you access to all of the digital channels EXCEPT the OnDemand ones.

You'll need to wait for the Comcast DVR with TiVo software.


----------



## LoraJ

Graymalkin said:


> You can't access OnDemand with the Series 3 TiVo or the TiVo HD. They will not work with cable boxes.
> 
> CableCards are not interactive. They will give you access to all of the digital channels EXCEPT the OnDemand ones.
> 
> You'll need to wait for the Comcast DVR with TiVo software.


Bummer!


----------



## Tony1746

Tony1746 said:


> The strangest thing happened last night. I came home to find I had "lost" the second tuner and was now receiving an Error 161-1 (Call your Cable Company). The weird thing is it is card #1 that reportedly failed, which is the card that was working the day before. If anything, I would have expected errors related to CC2, since that was the one that was acting strange previously.
> 
> There was nothing Comcast could do remotely, so I'll have to wait until Saturday anyway, to get this all sorted out (I hope).


Well, looks like everything turned out OK......

Last night the box was acting so flakey, I decided to yank both cards, wipe the box clean (delete all configuration and program info), and start from scratch.

The Comcast guy arrived this morning (ahead of schedule). This guy knew what he was doing. He agreed to install two new S-cards, and the operation went flawlessly. He was done in about 30 minutes, before the scheduled appointment time !! Everything's working great now. So, the problem was indeed a card issue.

He left me with an interesting tip: He was familiar with the first installer who came on Tuesday. It seems Comcast uses a lot of subcontractors, who work on a per-job basis, rather than salaried. Because of that, he was positive the first guy wasn't interested in working through any lengthy issues, which explains why he pretty much threw up his hands, told me I had to reschedule, and was out the door. Unfortunately, it seems the subcontractors tend to do new installations, while they send the employees out mainly for troubleshooting. So, when scheduling your install, ask for a Comcast employee, since they will be much more willing to stay and see the job done to completion.......


----------



## snash22

For what it is worth, here is my story - It has a happy ending. I am in the Lexington/Buena Vista Virginia area of Comcast.

It took 5 calls and 1 letter to the President of Comcast to get the cablecards. They had kept calling the day before the appt and telling me that there were no cablecards. I don't know if the letter to the President worked, but about a week and a half after sending the letter, they called me (!) and we scheduled an appt.

The Comcast technician showed up, I was was happy to see it was the good techician who is able to resolve issues when I have them. He immediately told me that he was not fully confident in setting up the cablecard since he had only done it once, and I was only the 5th person in the local area to get a cablecard. I told him I had directions on how to do it and he was happy to follow them.

With only 1 minor error when he was a little impatient, we got it up and running.

My hat it off to you folks here who posted so much info about the cablecards here. . My hat is of to him as well for being humble enough to know what he didn't know.


----------



## theinfamous

theinfamous said:


> I was upgraded tonight to 9.2. I called Comcast and verified:
> 
> Cablecard ID
> Host ID
> Data
> 
> They said it all matched and I had them send a hard hit. unfortunately it was a no go. However the operator then talked to her supervisor and they said that they sent me a cablecard that was suppose to go into one of their DVRs?? So she set up another service request (the 5th guy to come out now) for this Saturday. We'll see how it goes. She doesn't know if they are sending two cable cards or just one.
> 
> But apparently you need to tell them that this is your TiVo unit you bought not a Comcast TiVo or a comcast DVR. I actually feel somewhat optimistic because it didn't sound like BS. So I'll give you an update this Saturday.


Well the Comcast guy came today. I actually remember this guy as it was the 5th comcast tech tocome out. He was saying has anyone thought the TiVo is bad? I said yes but that it works fine on some channels.

Anyway he installed the new cards and had then had dispatch do the hard hit. It took a couple of minutes but all of my channels came in. So I was checking it out and I was showing him some of the cool features and then the TiVo freaked out and all the channels went grey again. I was like ohhhh fawk. I went to TiVo central and it was also grey. It just had the text "Now Playing" and so on. So I restarted and it has been fine since then.

I still haven't done a guided setup because I am getting all of the channels and it hasn't asked me to do one so I'm not going to do it. And again as I have said in the past the techie screens BLOW HARD. Right now my card has the ? mark right by the validated *Val*. Like I said I can't argue with the fact that all of my channels are working.

It seems like software glitches they need to fix.


----------



## theinfamous

theinfamous said:


> Well the Comcast guy came today. I actually remember this guy as it was the 5th comcast tech tocome out. He was saying has anyone thought the TiVo is bad? I said yes but that it works fine on some channels.
> 
> Anyway he installed the new cards and had then had dispatch do the hard hit. It took a couple of minutes but all of my channels came in. So I was checking it out and I was showing him some of the cool features and then the TiVo freaked out and all the channels went grey again. I was like ohhhh fawk. I went to TiVo central and it was also grey. It just had the text "Now Playing" and so on. So I restarted and it has been fine since then.
> 
> I still haven't done a guided setup because I am getting all of the channels and it hasn't asked me to do one so I'm not going to do it. And again as I have said in the past the techie screens BLOW HARD. Right now my card has the ? mark right by the validated *Val*. Like I said I can't argue with the fact that all of my channels are working.
> 
> It seems like software glitches they need to fix.


Just one more reason I think Comcast sucks. The main reason I got TiVo HD was to get the Center Ice NHL package and see a lot of the games in HD. However tonight being the first night I'm watching even though a lot of the games say they are being broadcast in HD I am getting the non HD version. Bummer. Thanks Comcast


----------



## silypuddy

theinfamous said:


> Well the Comcast guy came today. I actually remember this guy as it was the 5th comcast tech tocome out. He was saying has anyone thought the TiVo is bad? I said yes but that it works fine on some channels.
> 
> Anyway he installed the new cards and had then had dispatch do the hard hit. It took a couple of minutes but all of my channels came in. So I was checking it out and I was showing him some of the cool features and then the TiVo freaked out and all the channels went grey again. I was like ohhhh fawk. I went to TiVo central and it was also grey. It just had the text "Now Playing" and so on. So I restarted and it has been fine since then.
> 
> I still haven't done a guided setup because I am getting all of the channels and it hasn't asked me to do one so I'm not going to do it. And again as I have said in the past the techie screens BLOW HARD. Right now my card has the ? mark right by the validated *Val*. Like I said I can't argue with the fact that all of my channels are working.
> 
> It seems like software glitches they need to fix.


Looks like you got the GSOD/BSOD. See:

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=365824


----------



## bob61

Tony1746 said:


> He left me with an interesting tip: He was familiar with the first installer who came on Tuesday. It seems Comcast uses a lot of subcontractors, who work on a per-job basis, rather than salaried. Because of that, he was positive the first guy wasn't interested in working through any lengthy issues, which explains why he pretty much threw up his hands, told me I had to reschedule, and was out the door. Unfortunately, it seems the subcontractors tend to do new installations, while they send the employees out mainly for troubleshooting. So, when scheduling your install, ask for a Comcast employee, since they will be much more willing to stay and see the job done to completion.......


I was talking with Comcast technician who said that the sub-contractors if they run into a problem just make your signal real hot just to get the job over so they can move on to the next job. He then has to come in and clean up the problem later when your system starts having problems with the TV due to excessive back feed.

Like all big corporations Comcast thinks they save money by outsourcing to the low cost provider (sub-contractors), the truth is the quality of the job is [email protected] usually (based on my experience), requiring 1) me to spend time on a call with phone CSR, 2) more time for Comcast to spent resolving and escalating the problem, 3) substantial doubt in the mind of their customers when services is so sub-par and 4) repeat calls to get the job done which should have been done right the first time.

I work in company with similar approach - they just look at the initial cost (how cheap the contractor is to do the job) and not what it costs all in with re-work and what price do you put on losing a customer?


----------



## tj722

owenc said:


> Looks like Comcast in DC turned the 0x01 copy protection bit off on AE HDTV, guess they still couldn't figure out how to pair the cable card with the Tivo, haha. Hopefully it will stay that way for all the other channels!


I think between all of us calling and me contacting Comcast Executive, we managed to get all of the channels we are paying for!!!

That being said, we all shouldn't have to go through so much hell to use our TiVo boxes. I am personally going to make sure that someone with some authority at the FCC hears about all of this.


----------



## The Weissman

My cable service is provided by Comcast in Eatontown, NJ.

A subcontractor technician came yesterday equipped with only one single-stream CableCARD, and the first thing he told me was that "90% of the time, these things don't install successfully. I've done five, and none of them worked." That remark, and this forum thread, didn't fill me with hope.

On inserting the CableCARD into my TivoHD, we got a message about downloading firmware that might take an hour, so the tech went on to his next call while I pressed buttons. I got to the whirlygig screen ("Acquiring Channel Information"), which abended with an error, "This DVR is unable to acquire channel information from the CableCARD." Repeated attempts yielded the same error. We were getting nowhere. No video on any channel as long as the CableCARD was inserted. I heard the dispatcher say to the tech, "Why did they send you on this call if you don't know how to do this?"

The tech escalated the call for a return visit by a real Comcast technician, and left the card with me. Throughout the evening, the TivoHD, on its own, was constantly retrying the whirlygig screen. This morning, I found the screen had gone all gray, so I restarted the TiVo, and when it came back, it was a different world!

The CableCARD configuration screens were populated with new menu selections, and video signal up through channel 24. The gray-bordered screens, which display information crucial to the activation of the CableCARD (Host ID and CableCARD number) were accessible, as they were not before. CableCARD: A new hope?

The Comcast technician came right at 1:00 in a 1:00-3:00 window, carrying an S-card and an M-card. She called in the info displayed about the S-card that had come to life overnight, and _voila!_ the rest of the channels, including the premium channels and HD channels, were there!

We then powered down the TiVo, swapped out the S-card for the M-card, and after starting up, the TiVo immediately displayed the gray-bordered CableCARD info screen, with the HostID and all. The tech fed that information to her dispatcher, and a minute later, I had all my channels again!

On the way out, the technician told me that this was the smoothest CableCARD install she had ever done. It was far smoother than I was expecting, that's for sure.

Steve

*Edit:* I should also mention that the Comcast tech said something about a recently negotiated agreement between Comcast, TiVo, and Scientific Atlanta that should result in more recently-manufactured CableCARDs being easier to install.


----------



## jlib

Tony1746 said:


> He left me with an interesting tip: He was familiar with the first installer who came on Tuesday. It seems Comcast uses a lot of subcontractors, who work on a per-job basis, rather than salaried. Because of that, he was positive the first guy wasn't interested in working through any lengthy issues, which explains why he pretty much threw up his hands, told me I had to reschedule, and was out the door. Unfortunately, it seems the subcontractors tend to do new installations, while they send the employees out mainly for troubleshooting. So, when scheduling your install, ask for a Comcast employee, since they will be much more willing to stay and see the job done to completion.......


You are quite right. I my area Comcast pays contractors $4 per Cable Card installation above and beyond whatever they make for the service call itself. They will not stick around for the slightest bit of trouble shooting even if they knew what to do (which they usually don't).


----------



## jlib

kgt12 said:


> We install the first one, he walkie-talkies his dispatch lady who apparently calls the numbers in to Comcast. She says it's ok. *We re-run guided setup* and then go upstairs to do the second install.
> 
> We go through the same process upstairs and *re-run guided setup*. Go downstairs to check on the status.


Just a reminder to all that guided setup should not be part of the Cable Card installation precess and is a waste of time for all involved. Channels can be tested directly from the Cable Card screen. Run the tedious guided setup after the Cable Cards are actually working and the tech has gone. If they are not working guided setup is not going to make them work. The time is better spent troubleshooting any Cable Card problems.


----------



## owenc

tj722 said:


> I think between all of us calling and me contacting Comcast Executive, we managed to get all of the channels we are paying for!!!
> 
> That being said, we all shouldn't have to go through so much hell to use our TiVo boxes. I am personally going to make sure that someone with some authority at the FCC hears about all of this.


Yeah its been pretty ridiculous considering this is an FCC mandate. I mean its just incredible how dysfunctional comcast is, how do they manage to stay in business? oh right that monopoly thing...


----------



## dhoward

I live just north of Boston. I have been delaying getting a HD Tivo because of my dislike of Comcast Techs. I have found them to be poorly trained both technically and PR wise. I really would like to replace my S2DT with the HDTivo but worry about encountering the problems so many others have indicated on this thread. I know it is a crap shoot depending on who comes out. Is there anyone in the Melrose, Wakefield, Stonham area who has had Comcast do the cablecard install and with what success?


----------



## Graymalkin

Got my bill today. Only $284. 

To be fair, it does include the upgraded service for October, which wasn't billed last month. But I think they charged me full freight for the digital TV and phone services, rather than the $96 promised in the Triple Play package, plus $30 to activate the phone service, plus $14.45 for a second truck roll.

They charged $5 for HDTV and $7.95 for Digital Preferred per outlet on three outlets (two TiVos and a DVR or three CableCards) and $11.95 for the DVR, but gave me $4.20 credit per outlet on four outlets (three CableCards and the DVR?) for not using a cablebox and remote. The DVR and remote went back to Comcast last week, so those charges should drop.

Once I get next month's bill, which shouldn't have any charges for the DVR mixed in, I'll have a chat with them about those extraneous additional outlet charges.


----------



## jtonra

dhoward said:


> I live just north of Boston. I have been delaying getting a HD Tivo because of my dislike of Comcast Techs. I have found them to be poorly trained both technically and PR wise. I really would like to replace my S2DT with the HDTivo but worry about encountering the problems so many others have indicated on this thread. I know it is a crap shoot depending on who comes out. Is there anyone in the Melrose, Wakefield, Stonham area who has had Comcast do the cablecard install and with what success?


I'm in Wilmington and I just had the card installed last week. The tech who came out knew exactly what he was doing and was out of there in less than an hour. The only wrinkle at all was that they had sent him out with M cards without even telling him they had started using M cards. So when he tried to put the second card it, he was confused when the TiVo said it was unnecessary and would not be used. That wrinkle only took a couple minutes to sort out and the rest of the install was fine. The fact that they gave me an M card was a pleasant surprise since the first card is free and subsequent cards are 2.75 a month. Since he took my old box out, my cable bill is actually going to go down.


----------



## bob61

jlib said:


> Just a reminder to all that guided setup should not be part of the Cable Card installation precess and is a waste of time for all involved. Channels can be tested directly from the Cable Card screen. Run the tedious guided setup after the Cable Cards are actually working and the tech has gone. If they are not working guided setup is not going to make them work. The time is better spent troubleshooting any Cable Card problems.


I disagree. First, without the cable card my unit didn't recognize the additional channels above 100 until I re-ran the guided set-up. It then new to pull in the additional channel information. Second, the installer originally installed only a single SCard in my box (long story - see my earlier message). When they came back with an MCard I had to re-run the guided set-up to get my Tivo to recognize it had dual tuners (without running the guided set-up again it didn't recognize the second tuner even though I had the MCard now in the box.


----------



## 1283

bob61 said:


> I disagree. First, without the cable card my unit didn't recognize the additional channels above 100 until I re-ran the guided set-up.


Operation of the CableCard(s) is not related to the guide data. You can test all of the channels within the CableCard menu.


----------



## petteri

Just to follow up on my install. Comcast came back, again I wasn't home. My wife called up TiVo when the install got here. Comcast and TiVo chatted for a bit and the install went well this time. Although tonight it seems that one of my CableCards hasn't been authorized for the Center Ice package. I'm just to beat to deal with Comcast again tonight so that's going to have to wait just one more day. Such a shame that I just couldn't pick up the cards myself. Oh, well. As they say, COMCASTIC!!


----------



## Jon65

I just spent 45 minutes of my remaining time on this planet waiting for my C* CSR to query the internet with my questions. No answers to be found, and he wanted to do a truck roll for the "bad CC".

Here's my problem: When FoodHD and TBSHD went live here in the Baltimore area (Carroll County), cablecard #1 of my TivoHD receive them fine, but cablecard #2 is gray screen. All other channels, both SD and HD, are fine. I was hoping sending a hit to the card would solve the problem. I'm not convinced my CSR on chat even knew what that was. Like I said, at least it he didn't make anything worse. 

One possibility I can think of was that I tried to get my "2nd outlet charge" removed and that resulted in CC#2 going dead. When the 2'nd outlet was put back on my account, CC#2 was restored. This was before FoodHD and TBSHD were live, so not certain if it plays a role or not. I'm wondering if CC#2 isn't entered correctly in the system, but I have no ideas.

I did run Guided Setup several times.

Any suggestions?

I will call C* when I get time, which may be a while.

Thanks for your thoughts.

Jon


----------



## dswallow

bob61 said:


> I disagree. First, without the cable card my unit didn't recognize the additional channels above 100 until I re-ran the guided set-up. It then new to pull in the additional channel information. Second, the installer originally installed only a single SCard in my box (long story - see my earlier message). When they came back with an MCard I had to re-run the guided set-up to get my Tivo to recognize it had dual tuners (without running the guided set-up again it didn't recognize the second tuner even though I had the MCard now in the box.


If you look closely through the CableCARD menus you'll see a "Test Channels" option. That's where you would test channels on each tuner to see if the CableCARD is functional. Guided setup never needs to be run while the installer is there; everything necessary can be verified within those CableCARD menu options. Once you can tune digital/subscribed channels on both tuners from the Test Channels menu, the installer can leave and you can then run guided setup so that guide data will get properly loaded and the receiver will use the correct number of tuners for recording.


----------



## GaryD9

Why is comcast completely unable to update their online channel lineup? I live in Montgomory County, MD... and for at least the last 2 weeks I've been trying to access a "current" channel linup online. Each and every time I've tried, I only get a message saying that its currently unavailable. 

The service techs have lineup cards, but they are woefully out of date. I seem to get several channels that simply don't exist on that card. Does comcast itself know what channels are available?

I see several people here talking about getting AEHD (and a couple of other HD channels) on comcast in DC, and I'm really curious to see if I might also be getting these channels... but I have no idea where to look. If the tivo guide data doesn't know about the channels, I'll never know that they exist...

Speaking of this.... when comcast does update their lineup, how will the S3 units deal with it? With my old HR10 DirectTivo, anytime D* made any change to their lineup, I'd know it because my "channels I recieve" would get reset. With comcast+tivo, there are two seperate entities involved - one for guide data and one for the cable headend...


----------



## kgt12

I updated this thread on 10/27 regarding Comcast's inability to get my CCs running.

Essentially, they couldn't get them paired and claimed the 'head end' office had to do it but wasn't working on the weekends.

I got an update today saying that the problem is that the CCs that were installed were the 'old' type of 'RMA' and that the 'new' type of 'DNCS' was supposed to have been installed.

Apparently they're looking into how to activate these old RMA CCs and should be able to as previous CC customers still have working RMA Cards in use.

Does this mean anything to anyone? Am I just getting the run around?

Cheers.


----------



## pl1

kgt12 said:


> I got an update today saying that the problem is that the CCs that were installed were the 'old' type of 'RMA' and that the 'new' type of 'DNCS' was supposed to have been installed.


Sounds a little odd. A search comes up with - Digital Network Control System (DNCS), but I don't see anything for RMA except Return Merch Auth.

I am having major problems with my cableCARDs as well. I won't rehash it all here, but once I got one of my TiVos up and running I lost pairing on one of the other machine's cards. I posted about it in the cableCARD FAQ thread.

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=5647875#post5647875

Maybe something I wrote there will help or is similar.


----------



## will0527

So I felt I would be remiss to not post this after the ordeal I went through with Comcast. 

*Note: Skip to the bottom if you just want to read my recommendation

Fortunately for me, in the Seattle Area, Comcast allows customers to pick up cable cards and call in for activation. Cool. I pick up 2 S-Cards from the Comcast store on Friday. I call and give him the Host ID and Data ID from the Pairing Screen, and Comcast sends an activation signal and I immediately get error 161-1. I can't do anything else. The CSR asks be to reboot the system, which I don't do cause it takes FOREVER. No go. We pop that card out, and try the 2nd one. This one looks better 161-4 error, which is actually A GOOD THING. After about 2-3 min we check the conditional access screen and it shows:

Host Validation: Verified 00

This is good. We check the Test Channels screen and there's the programming, HD and SD. So we try the other card one last time... 161-1 Error. Its a bad card. I thank the guy for his help and plan to go back to the Comcast store on Monday to exchange this card. Meantime I run Guided Setup and get the S3 running on one Tuner. Later that day I find that I'm missing the majority of my channels. I get 2 - 29 and 74 - 115 but nothing inbetween. No big deal I still have analog. I'll fix it when I call.

Monday comes and I go to the store to get a new S-Card. I call and tell him about the missing programming first. It takes about 2 seconds and then I've got it. I guess he sent an activation signal (which later I would find out is one of only 3 signals they can send) and that took care of it. OK, lets activate the 2nd card. I pop it in, give him the Host and Data ID. He sends the activation signal... no go. He sends the validation signal... no go. He wants me to swap the cards to see if the card is the problem. I REALLY don't want to do this cause I know whats going to happen... I'm going to lose both cards, but I do it anyway. Sure enough, now I can't get either card to validate. After putting the 1st card back in the slot, it gets back to normal - kinda. I'm missing channels 30 - 70 again. And it never shows verified under Host Validation. 

At this point Comcast wants to send a technician. I argue with this because there is nothing... NOTHING for me to configure on my side other than sticking the card in the slot and giving comcast a series of numbers. Finally I get someone to agree to work with me again, but she wants me to go back to the Comcast store and exchange my 2 S-Cards for 2 M-Cards and 2 S-Cards. According to her the following scenarios are most likely to work:

1. An S-Card in slot 1 and an M-Card in slot 2
2. A single M-Card (Tivo has already said this will work, but will only work on 1 tuner - basically in S-Card mode)
3. an M-Card in each slot

So I go back to the Comcast store for a 3rd time, and after explaining to them what I'm trying to do they give me 2 M-Cards and 2 S-Cards. I call Comcast and get my 4th CSR... Fortunately, it looks like they took good notes. Unfortunately, she had a different idea about what would work. I finally ended up trying one of the M-Cards first, in the first slot (ALWAYS CONFIGURE AND GET THE 1ST SLOT WORKING BEFORE GOING ON TO THE 2ND). The M-Card screen is different from the S-Card Screen. The Host and Data ID are still in the pairing screen, but I couldn't find the Host Validation listing... turns out - not that important. Great....
After a couple of minutes its working - missing channels and all. Cool. Now, I decide to use the other M-Card in the 2nd slot since the S-Cards are giving me grief. This one takes a little bit longer, but eventually its working too. No sweat, no fuss. 

MY RECOMMENDATIONS: Get 2 M-Cards to start with. They will revert to single tuner mode, but they seem to work better, or at least they did for me. There is (at least in my area) no price difference between S-Cards and M-Cards. 

NEVER TAKE A CARD OUT AFTER ITS BEEN INITIALIZED. Taking a card out changes the DATA ID. Comcast needs this Data ID on file in order to talk to the card. 

If you don't want to go to the Comcast store several times, pay the fee to have a technician come out. I didn't really need them to do anything, but they show up with several different cards, in case one is bad, so it might be worth it.


----------



## kgt12

pl1 said:


> Sounds a little odd. A search comes up with - Digital Network Control System (DNCS), but I don't see anything for RMA except Return Merch Auth.
> 
> I am having major problems with my cableCARDs as well. I won't rehash it all here, but once I got one of my TiVos up and running I lost pairing on one of the other machine's cards. I posted about it in the cableCARD FAQ thread.
> 
> http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=5647875#post5647875
> 
> Maybe something I wrote there will help or is similar.


Thanks for the suggestions.

As it turns out, they are sending someone to come out tomorrow afternoon to swap the cards. Once again, it's a contractor and not Comcast. But the order came from Comcast (obviously) and the contracting company claims that a 'Technical Lead' or 'Supervisor' ("someone very familiar with CC issues) will be coming out.

Id be surprised if it's all working by this time tomorrow...


----------



## stryker412

How long after the CC's are working does the online scheduling update to reflect the new channels? I had Comcast come out but I was not there to supervise someone else was. I talked to the tech over the phone and he said everything was working but my online guide still shows channels 2-99 only.


----------



## dswallow

stryker412 said:


> How long after the CC's are working does the online scheduling update to reflect the new channels? I had Comcast come out but I was not there to supervise someone else was. I talked to the tech over the phone and he said everything was working but my online guide still shows channels 2-99 only.


Did you rerun guided setup now that you have the CableCARDs working (and for that matter, did you go to the CableCARD Test Channels screens and ensure they really are working by tuning to a channel that's subscription only)?

Once guided setup is run, the channels will show up on your guide immediately and it should take at most just a few hours for the full guide data for about the next 2 weeks to load.


----------



## stryker412

dswallow said:


> Did you rerun guided setup now that you have the CableCARDs working (and for that matter, did you go to the CableCARD Test Channels screens and ensure they really are working by tuning to a channel that's subscription only)?
> 
> Once guided setup is run, the channels will show up on your guide immediately and it should take at most just a few hours for the full guide data for about the next 2 weeks to load.


I am at work, and was just trying to verify that the Comcast tech said they're working. I guess I'll have to wait until I get home.


----------



## kgt12

stryker412 said:


> I am at work, and was just trying to verify that the Comcast tech said they're working. I guess I'll have to wait until I get home.


Any chance you have a slingbox hooked up to the Tivo?

It would come in handy in a situation like this.


----------



## pl1

kgt12 said:


> But the order came from Comcast (obviously) and the contracting company claims that a 'Technical Lead' or 'Supervisor' ("someone very familiar with CC issues) will be coming out. Id be surprised if it's all working by this time tomorrow...


I spent hours last night trying to get my previously working Series 3 with two S-cards working. Everytime I called, I was told that no one could check my #s, it required a tech visit. All they could do was send a hit and the hit was supposed to automatically pair the cards. (They won't pair if the host id, etc, is wrong.) Since they were not getting a response back from one of the cards, they gave up and set up an appointment.

Mind you, this is on a TiVo that has worked flawlessly for 9 months. The problem with my OLD machine only began when they were installing cards in the NEW machine. I guess they screwed up somewhere.

So, I'm feeling about the same way. I'll be surprised if it is up and running when they come Saturday. The installer I had was pretty much clueless. I think I was his first S3 install. He tried to put the cards in front (like the THD.)


----------



## stryker412

kgt12 said:


> Any chance you have a slingbox hooked up to the Tivo?
> 
> It would come in handy in a situation like this.


no


----------



## stryker412

Just checked my online account again, and the channels are there now. I guess it just needed some time.


----------



## kgt12

pl1 said:


> I spent hours last night trying to get my previously working Series 3 with two S-cards working. Everytime I called, I was told that no one could check my #s, it required a tech visit. All they could do was send a hit and the hit was supposed to automatically pair the cards. (They won't pair if the host id, etc, is wrong.) Since they were not getting a response back from one of the cards, they gave up and set up an appointment.
> 
> Mind you, this is on a TiVo that has worked flawlessly for 9 months. The problem with my OLD machine only began when they were installing cards in the NEW machine. I guess they screwed up somewhere.
> 
> So, I'm feeling about the same way. I'll be surprised if it is up and running when they come Saturday. The installer I had was pretty much clueless. I think I was his first S3 install. He tried to put the cards in front (like the THD.)


Yeah, the fact that your Tivo was working fine for 9 months until you tried to activate a new one would lead anyone to believe they messed something up on their end. I have to say, there are a lot of # involved in these installs (serial numbers, host Ids, cablecard ids) and I'd be surprised if the numbers haven't been mixed up by the time it gets from the source to the tech to the dispatcher to the comcast employee to the computer.

I'm waiting for these things to start working so I can decide (before 30 days) if they're _that_ much better than the cable DVRs. Losing On demand is kind of a pain. Losing switched channels (if that happens), will be more of a pain. So I'm really hoping the user interface and other features of the Tivo make up for these losses. I'm looking forward to TTG and MRV, but if everything I would transfer is copyright flagged, then it will be a let down.

Cheers.


----------



## pl1

kgt12 said:


> I'm waiting for these things to start working so I can decide (before 30 days) if they're _that_ much better than the cable DVRs. Losing On demand is kind of a pain. Losing switched channels (if that happens), will be more of a pain. So I'm really hoping the user interface and other features of the Tivo make up for these losses. I'm looking forward to TTG and MRV, but if everything I would transfer is copyright flagged, then it will be a let down.Cheers.


The units are great. It's Comcast that's the problem.

Here's a good one. They wanted to come to my house today from 8:00 to 12:00. I get an email that says tomorrow from 9:00 to 11:00. I call to confirm. The email is right. I misunderstood. I reschedule for Saturday. The tech shows up today at noon and my appt for Saturday is cancelled. So it goes.


----------



## old64mb

kgt12 said:


> I'm waiting for these things to start working so I can decide (before 30 days) if they're _that_ much better than the cable DVRs.


Seeing a response like that makes me shiver because every time someone puts the onus on Tivo for a Comcast-caused problem, Comcast's ultimate goal - to drive Tivo under, buy the thing out of bankruptcy, and more than likely raise your rates by 100% - gets closer as the evil empire has won another one.

Tivo corporate has an awful lot of issues and I'm on record on several, but blaming them when in reality its their supplier who is doing their best to make it as complicated and painful as possible as they can legally get away with - not right.

It's one reason more reason why I've stuck with them even when I'm frustrated. The alternative is a lot worse.


----------



## btwyx

GaryD9 said:


> Why is comcast completely unable to update their online channel lineup? I live in Montgomory County, MD... and for at least the last 2 weeks I've been trying to access a "current" channel linup online. Each and every time I've tried, I only get a message saying that its currently unavailable.


Even if it is available, it may not be up to date. I nearly missed a football game because it was on NFL Network and they removed that from the tiers I get, but they didn't update the channel line up to reflect this.

I rang them and complained bitterly about this, and got some freebies from them.


----------



## GaryD9

This is interesting... I was playing around with my channels, exploring the various channels that tivo/comcast/cablecard think I don't get (and that the tivo channel list has no entries for.)

I found that channel 223 has AEHD, 229 has HGTV/HD, and 231 has FoodHD...

Curious, I went into the cablecard diagnostics, and did the channel test. For the above channels, the channel test only shows "Cable channel 223." However, most channels will show a channel number followed by the channel ID (ie: 228 HBOHD.)

This seems to indicate that comcast isn't including some channels (such as 223, 229, etc) in the channel list they send to the cablecards....

So, how do I go about getting comcast to send the channel list properly, AND then getting TiVo to inform their guide provider (tribune) to update the lists?


----------



## mchabura

I just wanted to let everyone know about the very positive experience I had with my Comcast CableCARD installation. I scheduled my appointment for the installation and asked the CSR to make sure that they had an M-card for my TivoHD. The technician came on time, but had about 6 S-cards because he said that they didn't have any M-cards in inventory at the moment. No big deal I thought...just an additional $1.50 a month for the 2nd CableCARD. I asked him if he had any previous experience with Tivo, and he told me that this was his first time. I got a little nervous, but he continued installing the cards into the machine. He called in the numbers and everything seemed to be working fine. This took about 30 minutes. After he left, I noticed that none of my movie channels were coming in (HBO, Starz, Encore), but all the other channels including HD channels were working fine. I called customer support and after a reboot they quickly escalated me to 2nd tier support. Later that night, I received a call from Steve, the Comcast 2nd tier support technician who specialized in Tivo troubleshooting, and he quickly solved the problem. I guess the 2nd card's host id was incorrect. Everything worked great. I live in the western Chicago suburbs (St. Charles), and I have to say that each and every one of the Comcast employees were extremely friendly, helpful, and patient with this installation. They got it to work perfectly. I definitely had a great and painless experience.


----------



## egorss78

Call comcast 2 days ago to have them stop by and install the cable cards. Tech shows up today with a 8300HD box. Said they ran out of CC and figured I could use the box instead....

Tech Support says it may be months before they have the cards in stock. Tech said people prefer our box so we do not stock them that much....

If anyone has any ideas on how to get the cards faster please let me know...might have to return my new Tivo HD....


----------



## GaryD9

GaryD9 said:


> I found that channel 223 has AEHD, 229 has HGTV/HD, and 231 has FoodHD...
> 
> 
> 
> Oops. Just got off the phone with Comcast, and discovered that they aren't offering AE, HGTV, or Food in HD in my area. The first person I spoke with insisted that I was mistaken and must be viewing the non-HD versions (nevermind that the AEHD channel had a different logo "AE HD".)
> 
> The second person I talked to told me something similar, but rather than call me an idiot who sees imaginary logos, was very curious on how I managed to tune into non-existant channels.
> 
> The THIRD person I talked to was amused (and somewhat annoyed) that I was watching channels that they are still testing. I guess I'm not supposed to be able to see them yet.  At least this third person seemed happy to hear that the channels looked very good with no signal problems.
> 
> A _benifit_ to cablecards: the ability to tune in channels that are hidden.
Click to expand...


----------



## pl1

> A _benifit_ to cablecards: the ability to tune in channels that are hidden.


PPV and VOD, all there. But it shifts channels and have fun figuring out what's what.


----------



## muddball

Here's my recent experience in Kitsap County, WA. I picked up two cards at the retail outlet in Bremerton on Tuesday in anticipation of receiving my THD on Wednesday. It was on my porch when I got home Wednesday, and I had a family commitment later that evening, so I scrambled to start the guided setup. Got far enough to insert the cablecards and called Comcast to activate the cards. After giving the lady the card SNs, Host, and Data numbers she did some stuff on her end for several minutes then came back on the phone and said everything should be working within 8 or 10 minutes. 

I had to run off to the family commitment so I wasn't able to test things out for a few hours. When I got back neither CC would tune any channels. I spent another hour or so on the phone with Comcast and nothing they did fixed the problem. It was late and I was tired, so I scheduled a service call for the weekend and gave up for the night.

The next evening I thought I'd give it one more shot and called Comcast again. I told the guy what had transpired the night before and he was skeptical that he would be able to fix the problem. He re-sent the signals to the CCs, and as he predicted nothing happened. I said goodbye to him and pretty much resigned myself to waiting for the tech to come out on Sunday. Before totally giving up I decided to re-perform Guided Setup just to see what would happen. Lo and behold, when it came time to insert the CCs, they worked perfectly. The next day things were still working, so I called to cancel the service appointment.

One weird thing I noticed is that the "Auth:" field in the Conditional Access screen wasn't consistent. After things started working, the authorization for CC#2 said "SUBSCRIBED" and CC#1 said "unknown." I didn't want to mess with it since everything was working fine, so I just checked the conditional access screen occasionally. The authorization field on CC#2 changed from time to time but I don't remember what the different entries were. CC#1 always said unknown. Some of the other fields on the CA screen changed periodically as well. I don't really know what all that means.

Today I took the Motorola HD DVR that the THD replaced back to the retail store. I still have one other Moto DVR on a different TV in the house. When I got home I checked the status of the THD and CC#1 wouldn't tune all the channels. It tuned channels below 30 and between about 104 and 115, but nothing else. The authorization on the CA screen said "NOT_SUBSCRIBED" for CC#1 and "SUBSCRIBED" for CC#2. I called Comcast and fiddled with the TiVo while on hold. I was testing channels on CC#1 while on hold and the box spontaneously rebooted. Of course, the CSR picked up while it was still starting up, so I explained what was going on and told him it should be done booting up in a few minutes. He asked if I had made any changes to my account recently and I told him I returned their DVR earlier today. He said he thought he knew what the problem was and I heard him typing away while we waited for the box to finish booting up. When it was done, he sent the signals to the CCs and everything works great as of now. He gave me some explanation like that if you return a device and they remove it from the list without moving the devices below it up, it will disable the device on the bottom of the list.

So anyway, short story long, it wasn't totally painless getting CCs out of Comcast and getting them working, but it wasn't nearly as much of a hassle as some of the horror stories I've read about on here. I count myself in the lucky column.


----------



## jasonlooney

Received my TivoHD last Friday, had a truck roll on Monday to install 2 S-cards. The card in slot 1 works great, slot 2 is a no go, didn't realize till after the tech left. After hours on the phone had a second truck roll to replace the 2nd card on Tuesday. I wasn't able to be at home for the tech but my wife was. Tech basically told her that he had no clue on cable cards, didn't even know how to plug the thing in. He did best he could and left, still not getting encrypted channels on card 2. 
Spent 2 hours on phone with a tech who actually seemed to know what he was doing. He did find that the card id's and host id's were listed on the wrong cards, which he supposedly corrected and sent a hit to the cards. Card 1 is still good to go, card 2 says "Waiting for EMMs". These are SA cards. Anyone have any ideas what I can do? I'm getting very frustrated with Comcast's apparent lack of knowledge and want to be able to tell them what to do to fix the problem. 
Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## kgt12

old64mb said:


> Seeing a response like that makes me shiver because every time someone puts the onus on Tivo for a Comcast-caused problem, Comcast's ultimate goal - to drive Tivo under, buy the thing out of bankruptcy, and more than likely raise your rates by 100% - gets closer as the evil empire has won another one.
> 
> Tivo corporate has an awful lot of issues and I'm on record on several, but blaming them when in reality its their supplier who is doing their best to make it as complicated and painful as possible as they can legally get away with - not right.
> 
> It's one reason more reason why I've stuck with them even when I'm frustrated. The alternative is a lot worse.


I think you guys might be misunderstanding my post.

I'm not blaming Tivo for Comcast's problems. I'm simply saying that I'm looking forward to the Tivos working as designed to see if they're really worth $600 plus $20/month...


----------



## Langree

kgt12 said:


> I think you guys might be misunderstanding my post.
> 
> I'm not blaming Tivo for Comcast's problems. I'm simply saying that I'm looking forward to the Tivos working as designed to see if they're really worth $600 plus $20/month...


I had the Comcast DVR as my primary for about a month, it was all I could take. I picked up a TiVoHD and didn't look back. For me it's worth it.


----------



## jlib

Anyone getting their signal from Comcast Monterey could you please send me a private message. I have a question about new HD lineup.


----------



## drflounder

jase12 said:


> Hey everyone. First time long time. I am hoping and would greatly appreciate any help anyone could provide to my problem.
> 
> I have a TivoHD and went to the Comcast office here in Augusta, Ga. and picked up 2 S-Cards (M-Cards were not available). Got home and went through the routine setup, following the instructions to a T. Called Comcast, they activated both cards and stated they were getting signals from both cards. However, everytime I get on Live TV, the screen is grey, no channels will be displayed. It will have the channel lineups and what is supposed to be playing on that channel but will not show any video.
> 
> I do not know if this will help but when testing channels in the Decoder options, it will only let me access or "test" channel 92, and still gets no video. Will not let me test any other channel. When I go into diagnostics mode, both Tuners say "Not Tuned: Wrong Card State." But towards the bottom both cable cards say operating normally. Also at the bottom both cable cards are getting signal locks. I also checked the OOB and the number rises when exiting and re-entering network setup so according to Tivo Troubleshooting it is receiving data.
> 
> Any help would be greatly appreciated please. I will be up in the wee hours of the night trying to get my Tivo. Thanks for the help!


I'm having the exact same problem in Augusta. After about 4 truck rolls, a Comcast tech finally told me that they were having a problem communicating with the cable cards in TivoHDs. He said that they would call me back when they had a fix.

It's been about 10 days and I still haven't heard anything. I just called up Comcast customer no-service to check on the status and was told that they don't install cable cards in Tivos, only into TVs. I asked what the 4 techs had been trying to do when they showed up at my house and was told that I must be confused.

I'm just about fed up, but the only alternative I have is Knology which I've heard is even worse.


----------



## dipdewdog

GaryD9 said:


> The THIRD person I talked to was amused (and somewhat annoyed) that I was watching channels that they are still testing. I guess I'm not supposed to be able to see them yet.  At least this third person seemed happy to hear that the channels looked very good with no signal problems.
> 
> A _benifit_ to cablecards: the ability to tune in channels that are hidden.


According to a post over on AVS Forum, Comcast of Montgomery County officially launched those channels (along with NFL HD on 246, but you have to pay extra for that) today. Comcast of the District added NFL HD and Food HD today, but we already have MHD on 229, so they'll either have to move it or find somewhere else for HGTV HD.


----------



## tmesser

GaryD9 said:


> Speaking of this.... when comcast does update their lineup, how will the S3 units deal with it? With my old HR10 DirectTivo, anytime D* made any change to their lineup, I'd know it because my "channels I recieve" would get reset. With comcast+tivo, there are two seperate entities involved - one for guide data and one for the cable headend...


This happened to me a week or two ago when my local headend moved the various C-SPAN channels around (to take them off of analog and put them on digital, I think). The new channel locations showed up in Channels I Receive, but without any guide data. Presumably, that is because a new lineup was sent out and received via CableCARD. The next day, I got a guide data lineup update from TiVo when it connected.


----------



## dhoward

I have to admit that I am totally confused over whether to replace one of my S2DT units with a HDTivo. If I disregard all of the horror stories with Comcast installs I still cannot past the SDV dilemma. When mention of the "dongle" came out I thought ok that would solve the problem. But then it comes out that this device would come from the cable company, not Tivo. I don't trust them for much of anything. Not to mention that they might take as long to release that as they have taken to release the Comcast Tivo. I am leaning toward the Comcast Tivo but need to see more info on it. I love my Tivos but CC and SDV may just be to much of a hurdle. The Comcast box will be more per month, then Tivo, but if I factor in the $250 hardware cost of the TIVO over a 3 year period (249/36) plus the MSD rate of $6.95 then that is equivalent to roughly $14.00/month. That is close to the Comcast Tivo monthly rate. I know that eventually any problems with the CC install will get solved but..the SDV might not. I am really on the fence.


----------



## kgt12

Updating my previous posts from the last few days, Comcast came out again today and managed to get only 1 of my 2 boxes working.

Full story can be found here : http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=372525

I can't imagine any 'normal' user would be able to go through this process. It's absurd. [Normal meaning your average customer who not only doesn't read/post on forums, but doesn't even know they exist.]


----------



## Pvgibbs

I had fairly decent experience with Comcast King County (WA) installing CC in my HD. When requesting the CableCard install from Comcast, I told them a couple of times to have the tech bring multiple M and S cards. 

The tech arrived yesterday with 2 sets of M cards and 2 S cards, but said "this is my first time with Tivo". (sigh)

Luckily - he had someone via his Nextel phone who he called before he started the install. 
Here was what I overheard the experienced tech tell my tech: 
- "There should be an Installer sheet from Tivo with exact steps that you need to follow" 
- "Use the S-Cards as I had issues with the M-cards and there is a software issue with Tivo and M-Cards"
- "After you install the cards and if you still have trouble, call Tivo"

After about 20 mins and three calls to Comcast to authorize the cards, the tech had both cards installed with no issues. Fairly painless.


----------



## lateknight

Pvgibbs said:


> - "Use the S-Cards as I had issues with the M-cards and there is a software issue with Tivo and M-Cards"


Anyone else heard anything about this? I know that TiVo suggests that you use M-cards when possible. Could this be part of the headache everyone's been having?


----------



## GaryD9

lateknight said:


> Anyone else heard anything about this? I know that TiVo suggests that you use M-cards when possible. Could this be part of the headache everyone's been having?


On the tivoHD, its usually simplier to just use a single MCard. For the Series3, however, its probably easier from the installers point of view to use a pair of SCards...

The reason is that the Series3's seem to be shipping with version 8.0.1a of the software. That version doesn't recognize MCards whatsoever as a valid cable card. If the Series3 software has been updated to 8.0.1c or greater, it'll recognize the MCard as valid, but treat it as an SCard...

So, if the installer shows up with 2 MCArds for a series3, and the device still has the factory software (8.0.1a), then those two cards are useless...

If I were an installer, I'd err on the side of caution and just assume that any new Series3 tivo only had factory software, and just bring SCards... and save the time of having to come back the next day after the Series3 decides to update its software (or saving the time of having to run back to a warehouse to get different CC's)


----------



## pl1

GaryD9 said:


> On the tivoHD, its usually simplier to just use a single MCard. For the Series3, however, its probably easier from the installers point of view to use a pair of SCards...)


You are assuming that they know all that much information. The installer that visited me tried to insert the cableCARDs in the front of the Series 3 (THD is in the front, S3 in back), so to think the installer has the information you are suggesting seems far fetched. If he/she is experienced, then your point is well taken.

OTOH, I don't know if this is a trend, but my cableguy said that there are no more S-Cards. They are only installing M-Cards. And based on my own personal experience, the M-Cards were much tougher to get activated. The cableguy never got anything validated or authorized. I had to make numerous calls to get it done on my own. I had no issues at all with two S-Cards. (But, I believe that the real reason I had problems was that the Comcast CSR entered the data ID for one of my new cableCARDs into the slot for one of my current cableCARDs, thereby rendering both dead.)


----------



## Pvgibbs

GaryD9 said:


> If I were an installer, I'd err on the side of caution and just assume that any new Series3 tivo only had factory software, and just bring SCards


I think this is what the "experienced" tech guy was basing his advice on in my install.

Of course, I was already running 9.2 at the time -- and I should have said "lets TRY 1-M card first"...but oh well, it works for now.


----------



## pl1

Pvgibbs said:


> I think this is what the "experienced" tech guy was basing his advice on in my install. Of course, I was already running 9.2 at the time -- and I should have said "lets TRY 1-M card first"...but oh well, it works for now.


I think the info was regarding the series 3 as opposed to the THD. The series 3 will use the M-Card in single tuner mode only (while the THD can use the M-card in dual-tuner mode). But, the Series 3 will not use the M-Card at all unless it is updated with the 9.x update. (Oops, 8.0.1c or greater as previously posted.)


----------



## TheOrkinMan

Walked into the Redmond Comcast payment center after work yesterday. Told the gal behind the counter that I'd just gotten a TivoHD and needed a cablecard. She said "Do you want 2 S-Cards or 1 M-Card?". I said "1 M-Card, please". 3 minutes later I was leaving with my M-Card.

Planning on doing the install Saturday morning (hope that isn't a mistake). Still have my Comcast DVR on (cable split between it and the Tivo). I can easily switch back and forth between the 2, so should be able to compare should anything go wrong.

Here's a question - my new TivoHD is running 8.1xxx software. I've signed up for the 9.2 upgrade - should I wait for that or is it ok to do the cablecard install with 8.1?


----------



## ssvp

TheOrkinMan said:


> Here's a question - my new TivoHD is running 8.1xxx software. I've signed up for the 9.2 upgrade - should I wait for that or is it ok to do the cablecard install with 8.1?


I just did mine three weeks ago before 9.2 on TiVOHD with the M-Card. I got mine from Olympia, Wa.

Make sure to tell the person activating it that it is an M-CARD.. I stressed that several times till he finally listened.. Then it worked..


----------



## GaryD9

TheOrkinMan said:


> Here's a question - my new TivoHD is running 8.1xxx software. I've signed up for the 9.2 upgrade - should I wait for that or is it ok to do the cablecard install with 8.1?


When I had my TivoHD, I did the MCard install with the 8.1 software... everything worked fine. 2 days later, it upgraded directly to 9.2J


----------



## tluxon

TheOrkinMan said:


> Walked into the Redmond Comcast payment center after work yesterday. Told the gal behind the counter that I'd just gotten a TivoHD and needed a cablecard. She said "Do you want 2 S-Cards or 1 M-Card?". I said "1 M-Card, please". 3 minutes later I was leaving with my M-Card.
> 
> Planning on doing the install Saturday morning (hope that isn't a mistake). Still have my Comcast DVR on (cable split between it and the Tivo). I can easily switch back and forth between the 2, so should be able to compare should anything go wrong...


That's good to know. I'm a Redmond Comcast customer as well and that's pretty much how it went when I got the CableCard for my Mitsubishi TV.

We have two of the Comcast DVRs and I'm really considering replacing them with a couple TivoHD's now that TTG/MRV/TTCB is enabled. I'm really curious how the playback capabilities compare because I watch a lot of ballgames in various speeds of fast-forward and not all DVRs are created equal when it comes to that.

Is Costco the best place around here to pick up a new TivoHD?


----------



## petteri

Agh. OK, just got off the phone with Comcast. My Center Ice package is only coming in on one cable card. I thought, no biggie, I just call up and they'll "hit" that card and I'll be good to go. Don't know why I thought that! They want to roll a truck so the guy can fix it with a machine that he will bring. I really don't have time for this. I tried to speak with someone else, but that went no where. I guess I'll try calling later. Comcastic!


----------



## drflounder

drflounder said:


> I'm having the exact same problem in Augusta. After about 4 truck rolls, a Comcast tech finally told me that they were having a problem communicating with the cable cards in TivoHDs. He said that they would call me back when they had a fix.
> 
> It's been about 10 days and I still haven't heard anything. I just called up Comcast customer no-service to check on the status and was told that they don't install cable cards in Tivos, only into TVs. I asked what the 4 techs had been trying to do when they showed up at my house and was told that I must be confused.
> 
> I'm just about fed up, but the only alternative I have is Knology which I've heard is even worse.


Just to give an update in case anyone else from Augusta, GA is reading, I managed to get back in touch with the original Comcast tech. He said one of their engineers had been working with Motorola to get the issue fixed but was unable to get anywhere. He said he would call me back if any progress was made, but the tone in his voice indicated that Comcast considered it a dead issue. Comcast's solution was for me just to get one of their DVRs.

I don't really want to, but I don't see that I have any choice but to give up. I can't force Comcast to get their hardware straightened out, and they aren't going to expend the effort to do it on their own.

So if you're an Augusta GA Comcast subscriber, skip the TivoHD for now.


----------



## pninen

I called 1-800-COMCAST this morning 11/1, and ordered for 2 cablecards for my mom's new TiVo HD. The fellow on the phone said that the EARLIEST he could send someone to my house was 11/17 !!! *They want me to wait 16 days for installation of a cablecard. * This is nuts.

My 85 year old mom will not be able to deal with this, so I need to be present, and I live 450 miles away. If I could arrange this visit during the next few days, I'd still be here. Apparently I'm going to need to fly back on the 17th to babysit a comcast guy as he plugs in 2 cable cards. This is nuts.

I explained my difficulty, and asked if there was some other way to arrange this. Nope.

I didn't believe him, so I drove to the local comcast office where I'd found the people helpful before. Asked if they could do better. Nope. Asked them if they could give me the cablecards and let me selfinstall. Nope. (I know their policy is to send out the dork, but I figured if I was standing there in person I'd have a shot.) Nope.

So how long have others waited for the silly cablecard housecall?

To say I am disappointed in Comcast's performance here is an understatement.

By the way, the pricing was:
$1.79/mo for the 2 cable cards
$8/mo for High Def (they swear I have to pay this in spite of the fact that there's no converter box)
$15.99 installation fee

The install is in the Monterey, CA area.


----------



## TheOrkinMan

ssvp said:


> I just did mine three weeks ago before 9.2 on TiVOHD with the M-Card. I got mine from Olympia, Wa.
> 
> Make sure to tell the person activating it that it is an M-CARD.. I stressed that several times till he finally listened.. Then it worked..


Written down - thanks!


----------



## TheOrkinMan

GaryD9 said:


> When I had my TivoHD, I did the MCard install with the 8.1 software... everything worked fine. 2 days later, it upgraded directly to 9.2J


Good to know - thanks!



tluxon said:


> That's good to know. I'm a Redmond Comcast customer as well and that's pretty much how it went when I got the CableCard for my Mitsubishi TV.
> 
> We have two of the Comcast DVRs and I'm really considering replacing them with a couple TivoHD's now that TTG/MRV/TTCB is enabled. I'm really curious how the playback capabilities compare because I watch a lot of ballgames in various speeds of fast-forward and not all DVRs are created equal when it comes to that.
> 
> Is Costco the best place around here to pick up a new TivoHD?


I wouldn't know - ordered mine from Tivo to take advantage of the lifetime transfer (though I've read lately that they're honoring it if you buy it other places as well).


----------



## TheOrkinMan

drflounder said:


> Just to give an update in case anyone else from Augusta, GA is reading, I managed to get back in touch with the original Comcast tech. He said one of their engineers had been working with Motorola to get the issue fixed but was unable to get anywhere. He said he would call me back if any progress was made, but the tone in his voice indicated that Comcast considered it a dead issue. Comcast's solution was for me just to get one of their DVRs.
> 
> I don't really want to, but I don't see that I have any choice but to give up. I can't force Comcast to get their hardware straightened out, and they aren't going to expend the effort to do it on their own.
> 
> So if you're an Augusta GA Comcast subscriber, skip the TivoHD for now.


Have you tried calling Tivo? I've heard they will setup a 3-way conversation call with you and your cable company to straighten out the problems...


----------



## drflounder

TheOrkinMan said:


> Have you tried calling Tivo? I've heard they will setup a 3-way conversation call with you and your cable company to straighten out the problems...


I've called Tivo twice and unfortunately they seem to think that Comcast has just setup my account incorrectly. I'm convinced all the info was correct as Comcast was able to send hits to either cablecard and generate the 161-4 error and the Acquiring Channel Info screen. The cards would just never get authorized.

After spending about 6 hours with Comcast techs and 2 with one of their engineers, I believe them when they say that something is messed up in their hardware at the head end. I don't know what Tivo could do to help them with that anyway.


----------



## jlib

pninen said:


> They want me to wait 16 days for installation of a cablecard... So how long have others waited for the silly cablecard housecall?
> 
> To say I am disappointed in Comcast's performance here is an understatement.
> 
> By the way, the pricing was:
> $1.79/mo for the 2 cable cards
> $8/mo for High Def (they swear I have to pay this in spite of the fact that there's no converter box)
> $15.99 installation fee
> 
> The install is in the Monterey, CA area.


That is about right but that is not counting the return visits that should be anticipated. The contractors out of the Monterey area are particularly bad with cable cards and that is who they send the first time. They will refuse to debug any problems (they get $4 per card beyond whatever they get for the service call). It might be worth requesting a Comcast technician initially in anticipation of them not being able to activate it. I would even volunteer to pay more for installation without a contractor if that were an option (it's not, but it shows them you don't want a contractor). You don't have to pay the $8, either. Bogus! I wouldn't bother coming out for the installation. Just be ready on the phone and send her the installers instruction sheet for them to follow. Come out when it's time to show her how to use it.


----------



## jlib

GaryD9 said:


> ...when comcast does update their lineup, how will the S3 units deal with it? With my old HR10 DirectTivo, anytime D* made any change to their lineup, I'd know it because my "channels I receive" would get reset. With comcast+tivo, there are two seperate entities involved - one for guide data and one for the cable headend...


Apparently, a third party is involved in providing the guide data to TiVo. When a new channel is added to the lineup it will automatically be added to channels you receive and you usually get a message from TiVo about the update. The problem is when the guide data is inaccurate it is a tedious process to get it corrected.


----------



## pl1

jlib said:


> Apparently, a third party is involved in providing the guide data


Tribune media's http://www.zap2it.com/


----------



## boettcht

Just to chime in on my Comcast CC install. Order my HDT. Went to my Comcast office hoping to get the CC(s) in person, no dice. Told me I had have tech come to the house. I ask why, explaining he is going record the s/n, the mac address and other numbers that come up on the Tivo and then call to have it activated. Her response was the CC(s) are too expensive and they must have a tech install them. 

She then asked me if I wanted to schedule the install, I said sure since I really had no other choice. I estimated the day the Tivo would show up and padded it by a day, a total of a week away. Not a problem, requested an M Card, she had no idea what that was, I requested that she put it on the work order and also note if a M card was not available please bring two S cards. (I was expecting the worst case scenario that the tech wouldn't show up with any cards). $15.00 for the install, $0 for the cable card, sweet plus I get to turn in a cable box and remote which will save me $8.50 a month.

To my surprise the tech showed up in my time window, had 2 M card(s), had done S3 installs, never had done an HDT. Went straight for the back of the Tivo. Told him this was an HDT and the slots are in the front and only on M card was needed for the HDT. He didn't quite understand that the M card handled both tuners, but listened to me & the instructions and put the 1 M card in. CC screen came up, he called to have it activated, Tivo gave a message that the guide setup had to be rerun, reran it and 15 minutes later both tuners were working correctly. Total install time 25 minutes.

Over all I was satisfied, still don't understand the need to roll a truck. They give out cable boxes at the office and you have to call to have them activated when you plug them in.

It appears that Comcast is getting better at CC. Or I just got lucky.


----------



## jmemmott

boettcht said:


> It appears that Comcast is getting better at CC. Or I just got lucky.


I now suspect that it may not be luck but depends on the experience of the installer.

I took the Tivo offer to move a Series 2 lifetime to a TivoHD. The CC install was scheduled for yesterday morning. First thing in the morning, I received a call from the tech that was scheduled to do the install to verify what I wanted. It was obvious that he had never done a CC install so like you, I prepared for the worst. He also indicated that he did not believe my local office had M-cards in stock when I requested one so he would be using S-cards. Later in the morning, I received a call from a Comcast dispatcher. The tech I had talked to earlier have become tied up on his current assignment and they wanted to know if they could move the appointment into the afternoon. She also indicated that would give them time to obtain an M-card from another office. An installer finally arrived late in the afternoon but it was not the one I had talked to earlier. Talking to him, I found out he worked for the San Jose office and came to Santa Cruz specifically to do this and one other CC install. He obviously knew what he was doing: he inserted the M-card correctly, picked up the Tivo remote and without hesitation proceeded directly to the CC menu. Most of his time was then spent talking to an operator on his cell trying to get the numbers entered into their system correctly. Even with the care he put into it, the operator on the other end still entered the serial number wrong the first time. Once the installer got this corrected, everything worked.

Time from when he drove into my driveway to the time he left, about twenty minutes.

My guess is that the mandatory truck roll is a reflection of how error prone this process is. This tech knew what he was doing and still had to work to get the operator to put the numbers into the system correctly. There is no way a $15.00 charge would come close to covering the cost of his trip from San Jose to my house. They have to be trying to minimize follow on costs for potential additional visits.


----------



## boettcht

Surprising enough, my tech was a contractor. Actually the same one that hooked up my cable when I moved in two years ago.


----------



## pl1

boettcht said:


> Surprising enough, my tech was a contractor. Actually the same one that hooked up my cable when I moved in two years ago.


I just spoke with a colleague in my office (my company has nothing to do with cable or TiVo) who has a friend who is a contractor for a number of satcos and cablecos. He says that they always call the contractors when they want it done right. Or to fix the problems their own $8/hr techs create. I would have thought it was the other way around, but they pay a lot more for the contractors than they do for their own help. Just reporting what I was told.


----------



## TheOrkinMan

Has anyone here done a self-install? I'm wondering if I just call the normal 1-800-COMCAST number or is there a different number to call?


----------



## boettcht

TheOrkinMan said:


> Has anyone here done a self-install? I'm wondering if I just call the normal 1-800-COMCAST number or is there a different number to call?


Comcast won't let you do a self install. They will only roll a truck for a CC install. They charged me $15 for the appointment.


----------



## TheOrkinMan

If that's the case, why did they let me take an M-card home with me? Plus, I've actually seen, on an actual Comcast website, references to a CableCard Self Install Kit. If I can dig up the link, I'll post it.

I'm sure I've read that some people have done it - maybe not in your area, though.


----------



## Graymalkin

Comcast's policies vary widely from location to location, in part because it's a conglomeration of different cable companies.


----------



## Langree

TheOrkinMan said:


> If that's the case, why did they let me take an M-card home with me? Plus, I've actually seen, on an actual Comcast website, references to a CableCard Self Install Kit. If I can dig up the link, I'll post it.
> 
> I'm sure I've read that some people have done it - maybe not in your area, though.


It depends on the area, The Houston Market is a self install market. When they gave us the card(s) they gave us an instruction sheet with a phone # to call specifically for CC installs.


----------



## boettcht

TheOrkinMan said:


> If that's the case, why did they let me take an M-card home with me? Plus, I've actually seen, on an actual Comcast website, references to a CableCard Self Install Kit. If I can dig up the link, I'll post it.
> 
> I'm sure I've read that some people have done it - maybe not in your area, though.


This is why I hate them so much! I went to my local cable office to get cards and they flat out refused to give them to me without a cable install appointment. I argued up and down that they are no different than a cable box, get it, install it, call in and activate it. I was told that CCs were expensive and that is why they don't just give them out. I called BS on that and got no where.

That is cool that they gave them to you, I wish I could have done that, could have save 3 hours of time off that I had to take to go and wait for the tech.

The install is very easy, you just need to follow the instructions that are included with the Tivo, I would image the hard part is getting the number to call Comcast to get them activated and making sure the person on the other end knows what they are doing and enters the numbers correctly.


----------



## Koan

I'll keep my recent experience with Comcast in Arlington, VA short: Missed appointments, unknowlegeable contractors and CSRs, false information, right-hand doesn't know what the left-hand is doing, and cablecard inventory problems. Exacerbated by phone and DSL problems with Earthlink (EarthStinks). But finally got 'er done.


----------



## ji0005

jmemmott said:


> I now suspect that it may not be luck but depends on the experience of the installer.


That is important... but sometimes the installers are helpless when they person they are talking to doesntk now how to pair the card on comcast's end and send a hit.


----------



## ji0005

Langree said:


> It depends on the area, The Houston Market is a self install market. When they gave us the card(s) they gave us an instruction sheet with a phone # to call specifically for CC installs.


A sheet with instructions, that would have been nice!  I picked up my card in Chicago but when I asked where I should call to activate it I just got blank looks and one lady said something to the effect of, "I dont even know what those little things are."


----------



## iamjackshandle

In Charlottesville, VA: got a Tivo HD with M-card as a replacement for Comcast DVR box. Now, all channels work except ESPN & ESPN2 in HD. Other high-tier cable channels work, like Discovery and TNT. Just the ESPN's yield a gray screen. Comcast has been out a few times to no avail. Any thoughts on how to proceed?


----------



## muddball

TheOrkinMan said:


> Has anyone here done a self-install? I'm wondering if I just call the normal 1-800-COMCAST number or is there a different number to call?


I did a self-install last week in Kitsap County. The receipt I got from the retail store had a different toll free number (877 something, I think) that the lady told me to call and that appeared to go directly to a call center in Olympia (based on the address above the phone number). I think when you call 1-800-COMCAST, and it asks if you are calling regarding an account in WA, it directs you to the same call center. In any event, I think 1-800-COMCAST will work (I used both numbers at different times while trying to get the CCs working).


----------



## TheOrkinMan

boettcht said:
 

> This is why I hate them so much! I went to my local cable office to get cards and they flat out refused to give them to me without a cable install appointment. I argued up and down that they are no different than a cable box, get it, install it, call in and activate it. I was told that CCs were expensive and that is why they don't just give them out. I called BS on that and got no where.
> 
> That is cool that they gave them to you, I wish I could have done that, could have save 3 hours of time off that I had to take to go and wait for the tech.
> 
> The install is very easy, you just need to follow the instructions that are included with the Tivo, I would image the hard part is getting the number to call Comcast to get them activated and making sure the person on the other end knows what they are doing and enters the numbers correctly.


I feel your pain - if I had another choice around here I'd use it, but FIOS isn't here yet and I can't use a satellite system (strict condo rules). This will get me one step closer to being Comcast free - once FIOS arrives, that may be the last move.



ji0005 said:


> A sheet with instructions, that would have been nice!  I picked up my card in Chicago but when I asked where I should call to activate it I just got blank looks and one lady said something to the effect of, "I dont even know what those little things are."


I suspect most of the people in this forum know more than most Comcast installers...



iamjackshandle said:


> In Charlottesville, VA: got a Tivo HD with M-card as a replacement for Comcast DVR box. Now, all channels work except ESPN & ESPN2 in HD. Other high-tier cable channels work, like Discovery and TNT. Just the ESPN's yield a gray screen. Comcast has been out a few times to no avail. Any thoughts on how to proceed?


Sounds like maybe a lineup problem? Have you tried asking Tivo?



muddball said:


> I did a self-install last week in Kitsap County. The receipt I got from the retail store had a different toll free number (877 something, I think) that the lady told me to call and that appeared to go directly to a call center in Olympia (based on the address above the phone number). I think when you call 1-800-COMCAST, and it asks if you are calling regarding an account in WA, it directs you to the same call center. In any event, I think 1-800-COMCAST will work (I used both numbers at different times while trying to get the CCs working).


My receipt had no extra phone numbers on it - it was just one of those yellow receipts that says you now have something that belongs to Comcast...

Anyway - I'm going to risk attempting this tomorrow morning - if it doesn't pan out, I'll do it Monday. I'll report back one way or the other.


----------



## jlib

I think I once mentioned this before but if anyone wonders why there is no consistency in the various Comcast offices take a look what Comcast actually consists of. It is just a huge holding company of hundreds of corporate and LLC entities scattered across the country. I thought of posting the list here but there are 18 pages listing the different Comcast subsidiaries. So take a quick peek at Comcast's monstrosity of a Form 10K report to the SEC. Scroll down to Part IV Exhibit 21 Subsidiaries near the bottom for some entertainment.


----------



## gilbreen

Had Comcast (Northern Colorado) come out today to install CCs in two TivoHDs (We had another one installed 2 weeks ago). The tech came and said he had only done S3 installs before. He had two M Cards in hand. I showed him the Tivo install sheet, he put the M Card in and I handled the remote to make sure we got to the right screens. He phoned Comcast and had them activate the card.

Each THD took about 30 minutes to be up and running including rerunning the Guided Setup. All channels are working properly (we have the family tier). Really only want the locals in HD but found we also get TBS HD, ESPN2 HD and AE HD.

Overall no complaints.

Since we only have one card in each TivoHD, can I call back and have them update my account so I am not charged the $1.50 for the non-existant 2nd card? Has anyone done that before? Not a huge amount of money. Just curious.


----------



## TheOrkinMan

Ok - here's the report...

Installed the cablecard, got the cablecard setup screen. Followed the cablecard install sheet that came with the THD. The screen gave me a phone number to call (it was basically the same as the main 1-800-COMCAST number). The first person had to transfer me to someone else, but they answered within 10 seconds (this was at about 9:30 this morning).

She asked for the Host ID and Data numbers. Apparently that told her everything she needed to know, including the fact that it was a TivoHD. She then walked me through the Tivo menus (!) to verify everything was working. I'd say it took about 2 minutes for the authorization to occur and overall maybe a 10 minute phone call. Once done, reran guided setup and all was well.

I now have a working Tivo - can record 2 programs at once and everything. HD channels working and it appears to have all the channels I get.

I feel extraordinarly lucky that the entire process went so smoothly for me - after reading the posts on this forum, I was expecting the worst. I guess it all depends on where you are, how much training the CSRs have had and who you get. For me, the stars aligned and left me with a very good feeling.

We're going to leave the Comcast DVR running side-by-side with the THD for a week before we turn in the Comcast DVR, just in case something goes badly in the next few days (I've read a few posts where that happened).


----------



## pl1

TheOrkinMan said:


> I feel extraordinarly lucky that the entire process went so smoothly for me - after reading the posts on this forum, I was expecting the worst. I guess it all depends on where you are, how much training the CSRs have had and who you get. For me, the stars aligned and left me with a very .


There are so many things that can go wrong. There are 2 sets of 4 numbers for a TiVo with two cableCARDs.

Today, I had a VERY knowledgable tech out to re-pair (validate) my cableCARDs. He is the Supervisor for the local Comcast techs and he has been with the company through 4 name changes. He seemed to hate TiVo, not because of what it does, but because that is what takes up most of their time.

Anyway, in my case, today, the tech calls in all of the numbers and he tells the person on the other end of the line that the cableCARD has to be added to the DAC (Controller). It was removed in error. The other person keys in all the numbers and it is still showing UN-SUBSCRIBED on my end. ANOTHER 45 min call, tech on hold, finds out the other person did NOT enter the cableCARD into the DAC as requested. (My Father told me his tech was on hold 45 min as well. What a waste of time.)

So, you see, this happened with a tech who knew what he was doing. And it was ALL Comcast errors. Then they hate TiVo. Go figure.


----------



## nickff

Anyone have any insight into the following problem:

Cablecard #2 repeatedly loses it ability to decode my Encore and HBO channels. It will go out, I call Comcast, they schedule a visit, come out, and re-hit the card. Everything works after that... for about a week. Then, boom, repeat the cycle. This is driving me insane. There is nothing more frustrating than sitting down to watch "Curb Your Enthusiasm" only to be greeted by a gray screen instead of Larry David's bald head.

During the last Comcast visit, I had them swap out the card and then today the channels went out again.

Comcast now claims that the slot that cablecard #2 is in is faulty and that I should swap out my S3 for a new one. I don't understand how a faulty slot allows most channels but not my HBOs or Encores.


----------



## pl1

nickff said:


> Anyone have any insight into the following problem:
> 
> Cablecard #2 repeatedly loses it ability to decode my Encore and HBO channels. It will go out, I call Comcast, they schedule a visit, come out, and re-hit the card. Everything works after that... for about a week. Then, boom, repeat the cycle. This is driving me insane. There is nothing more frustrating than sitting down to watch "Curb Your Enthusiasm" only to be greeted by a gray screen instead of Larry David's bald head.
> 
> During the last Comcast visit, I had them swap out the card and then today the channels went out again.
> 
> Comcast now claims that the slot that cablecard #2 is in is faulty and that I should swap out my S3 for a new one. I don't understand how a faulty slot allows most channels but not my HBOs or Encores.


Take a look at this link "Troubleshooting CableCARD Activation and Channel Issues". It might help you. There are specific screenshots showing you how a card is SUBSCRIBED (AKA as AUTHORIZED) and VALIDATED (AKA PAIRED).

http://tivosupport2.instancy.com/LaunchContent.aspx?CID=f8f40dc6-5fb6-4ed8-ac41-d8cd0d5c0824


----------



## mweidin

Comcast is telling me that there is a monthly charge of $1 for a cable card. Has anyone else been told this ?


----------



## pl1

mweidin said:


> Comcast is telling me that there is a monthly charge of $1 for a cable card. Has anyone else been told this ?


It's different region by region. Where I am, in the NE, it is free for the first one and $2.75 A/O (Additional Outlet) for each subsequent cableCARD if you have the digital tier.


----------



## cikk

I live in Albuquerque and my cable provider is comcast, I'm using 2 scientific atlanta cablecards model number PKM600 and I've had nothing but nightmares dealing with them to get my cablecards properlly installed. They've sent over 6 technicians in the past week and a half. The first time 3 came and they had me insert the card cause he didn't want to be responsible if it broke and when I went outside to have a cigarette he inserted the 2nd one himself before even getting the first one authorized. Then they sat there for an hour trying to get my digital and hd stations to work since only my basic cable and local hd ones were working. They were getting off work since it was the end of the day and the smartest one decided to leave first and at the end I was left with the guy that had never even done a cablecard before. So he tells me he'll schedule another appointment for tomorrow morning. I'm like whatever as long as it gets done tomorrow so I can watch the first day of the basketball season in HD. So another technician comes the next day he complains about the cablecards and how they never work, he then swaps them out for some new ones, the same thing happens. He says he'll bring more cablecards tomorrow and try them. And the same thing just repeats again and again for the next 3 technicians that come out. Supposedly the next one was one of there top technicians yet he did less then the previous ones and just talked to his department using some code words that only they understand and then gave up and told me there was nothing they could do. And finally today the last technician came and sounded extremely rude and said he'd come back but he never did so I sat there from 10am to 6pm waiting for nothing. So finally I got fed up and spent a few hours reading on the internet about possible solutions and called comcast's 1-800 number a couple times and told them what could be wrong since they were absolutly clueless. The first time I asked if theres codes that allow me to view the digital and hd channels were right, they werent, the guy supposedly fixed them, and it still didnt work. I called again to see if they could do a clean reset and check if there was a firmware upgrade, she said she'd do it, it still didnt work. Then I decided to just reset my entire tivo box and redo everything myself and follow the instructions unlike the 6 technicians that came out. Then I called comcast to see if they'd re-input the serial number for my cablecards and the host id's. She tells me there already in there system, so I ask her to check if the information is right. I tell her the serial number on the back of my cablecard, she tells me it's not right, and tells me what she has, but she tells me the host id instead of the number on my cablecard. Then she keeps insiting that thats the right number and that everything looks fine on her end. So I ask her what kind of card it is that I have. She tells me it's an SCard. I ask her if she could get me an MCard and she puts me on hold for half an hour to check if there available in my area. Eventually my calls forwarded to the sales department in my area. The guy said he didnt have any SCards or MCards and that they only have CCards, which I've yet to read anything about on here so it sounds completely wrong. He puts me on hold, comes back and tells me it's an MCard. So now I don't even know what kind of card they gave me, and then he tells me he talked to his supervisor and there was nothing more they could do and that the cards arent compatible with my TiVoHD and that I should just get one of there DVRs which I laughed at and told them NO and hung up. I'd switch to verizon fios in a heartbeat if it was available in my area since I've heard nothing but good reviews on it, but since it's not I'd really hate to have to return my tivo, I've fallen in love with the tivotogo feature using it on my iphone. So with all that being said, is there anything else I could possibly do to get my cablecards to work?

I forgot to add this. On the pairing screen all I see is CableCARD(tm), and HOST ID:, but no DATA ID. and it says "Waiting for CP Auth"


----------



## jlib

pl1 said:


> Take a look at this link "Troubleshooting CableCARD Activation and Channel Issues".


Nice! It is about time TiVo came up with that info. Thanks very much for the tip...


----------



## pl1

cikk said:


> I forgot to add this. On the pairing screen all I see is CableCARD(tm), and HOST ID:, but no DATA ID. and it says "Waiting for CP Auth"


That is odd. I'm still not 100% sure what generates the DATA ID. A Comcast tech supervisor at my house yesterday insists that Comcast sends the DATA ID. But, reading up on the cableCARD process, it appears that the cableCARD being inserted into the TiVo creates the DATA ID. So, I would call TiVo on that. Forget telling them all of the other stuff, just tell them that you are not getting a DATA ID on your TiVo. Proceed from there. Plus, I called TiVo when I was having a cableCARD problem. They have set up a HOTLINE 1-866-986-8486. They told me that if you have an installer on site to call that number and they will help the technician.


----------



## kgt12

cikk said:


> ...
> 
> I forgot to add this. On the pairing screen all I see is CableCARD(tm), and HOST ID:, but no DATA ID. and it says "Waiting for CP Auth"


Wow, your story is similar to mine. It has been a nightmare trying to get these things to work. I don't understand how Tivo stays in business.

As for your Data ID, my comcast install didn't require that number. They needed 3 numbers - the 8 or 9 digit code on the back of the cablecards (mine all started in PK), the Host ID and the Cable Card ID. That's it.

I have 1 working Tivo HD and 1 non working Tivo HD. The problems on the non working are very similar to what you have described. 1 of the tuners appears to work fine, but the other only gets the standard SD and HD channels. At times, it will pick up the others, say Discovery HD, but will freeze on the picture within 2 seconds.

I'm probably going to switch to Fios, but I'm not counting on too much more than what I got from Comcast...

Good luck.


----------



## cikk

ok so I called TiVo today and explained to them that I don't believe comcast even knows what there doing and I got transfered to a higher up and he 3 way called comcast. The comcast guy sounded ignorant and couldn't understand what the TiVo guy was saying. He said he'd have to send another technician out on Tuesday if I wanted to try to re-pair the cards cause supposedly he wasn't able to do it himself over the phone. I demanded that the tech that comes on tuesday speak to tivo when he arrives to make sure its done right. He says its up to the tech and i tell him no he will be speaking to them since its obvious they are doing something wrong since they arent trained well enough to know how to pair my cablecards. After speaking to the TiVo tech its pretty clear that if the cards aren't paired correctly, the cable company can send the cards a million hits but theres no way the cards will even get one of them. I'm starting to doubt comcast even wants my cablecards to work and rather just lose me as a customer which is fine with me since it won't be too hard to find a better and cheaper alternative.


----------



## pl1

cikk said:


> After speaking to the TiVo tech its pretty clear that if the cards aren't paired correctly, the cable company can send the cards a million hits but theres no way the cards will even get one of them. I'm starting to doubt comcast even wants my cablecards to work and rather just lose me as a customer which is fine with me since it won't be too hard to find a better and cheaper alternative.


True enough. The Comcast CSR's think that all they have to do is send a hit and it magically fixes it. One CSR told me "That's the way it's suppose to work." They do not know what pairing is, they will not forward you to the cableCARD area, and they can't do anything but send a hit.

CableCARDs require two distinctive authorizations. One is the CPMS (COPY PROTECTION MANAGEMENT SYSTEM) and the other is the DAC (Digital Addressable Controller). If the cableCARD is not correct in both areas and synchronized, it will only pass through free and clear, unencrypted channels. Usually mostly local. (That is not true with all cableco's and maybe not all of Comcast, but it is definitley true where I live in the N.E.)

*Cable Operator Deployment of CableCARD/Host Technology*
http://broadband.motorola.com/catalog/product_documents/CableCARDpaper_sept03.pdf


----------



## bareyb

Does anyone know if SHOHD or HBOHD have changed to a different channel? I'm not getting any guide data for these channels on my usual channel. It's said "To be announced" for three days now. I only get guide data for the East Coast feed it seems, however when I attempt to tune into those channels they come up as "unavailable" since I don't subscribe to them. What's the best way to fix this? Do I need to call Comcast or TiVo"?

Anyone know the best way to fix this problem? Anyone else having guide problems?


----------



## gconnery

Comcast in Petaluma. Just got a Tivo HD. M-Card install. Nice guy, had done one other cablecard install. Brought a bunch of cards with him. Seemed to know the menus and such. First card didn't go well, just sitting at the "acquiring channels" screen for over half-an-hour. Reset from Comcast. Reboot the box. Nothing. Oddly, he hadn't taken any particular care with the numbers over the phone. Would seem like just repeating them back would produce fewer errors. Anyway, finally gave up, installed a different card, called and got a different tech and were more careful the second time, and boom, done in like 5 minutes. Can't guarantee it wasn't a bad card, but I'm guessing a bad number somewhere in there on the first one. Now working fine.


----------



## silypuddy

cikk said:


> ...I forgot to add this. On the pairing screen all I see is CableCARD(tm), and HOST ID:, but no DATA ID. and it says "Waiting for CP Auth"


It looks like you have Scientific Atlanta cards. I have those and don't have a data id. I have a serial # on the back of the card and a host id that I get via the Tivo. The Comcast techs here just needed those two numbers.

From the message you posted, the card has not been properly auth'ed. Instead of calling, if you have comcast internet, use the online chat to talk to a rep. You can get them to tell you what serial # and host # they have in their system. It sounds like they have it flipped and you just got to get them to change it and re-hit your cards.

Good luck...


----------



## pl1

> On the pairing screen all I see is CableCARD(tm), and HOST ID:, but no DATA ID. and it says "Waiting for CP Auth"





silypuddy said:


> It looks like you have Scientific Atlanta cards. I have those and don't have a data id. I have a serial # on the back of the card and a host id that I get via the Tivo. The Comcast techs here just needed those two numbers.
> 
> From the message you posted, the card has not been properly auth'ed.


I was just reading the TiVo cableCARD FAQ on the SA cards. It says :



> Cannot View Copy-Protected Channels
> 
> For a CableCARD to display programming on copy-protected channels, the CableCARD must be paired, and it must also be subscribed to the channel. "Pairing" associates the CableCARD with the slot in which it is activated, and prevents the card from decoding copy-protected channels when installed in any other slot (or other host such as a TV).
> 
> The Auth Status field on the CP Information screen shows if the CableCARD is paired. *Waiting for CP Auth means the CableCARD is unpaired*; CP Auth Received, means the the card is paired.
> 
> The following examples show error conditions and a properly paired and authorized CableCARD.


----------



## pninen

jlib said:


> You don't have to pay the $8, either. Bogus! .


Can you give me some magic words to say on the phone to convince the next Comcast operator I talk with about that? Last one swore I had to pay $8/mo for "HD", in addition to the cablecard fee.


----------



## cikk

does anyone know if the cablecard pairing process is done the same way for a TiVo as it would be for a tv? I'm trying to understand how it could be so complicated for them to get it right.


----------



## robingo88

Anyone have any recent "good" experience in San Jose (Comcast)? Got my new S3 last monday and Comcast sent out two techs friday morning... they plugged both cards in at the same time (i know... i know... they weren't in the mood to listen to a girl) did the nextel walkie thing, checked a couple of local channels and left... as they were pulling out of the driveway the tivo threw an error for cable card 2... i called the office and they tried to 'reauthorize' but no luck, so they sent the technician back... he came at the end of the day and swapped out the card in slot 2... did the nextel thing and i got some errors, but this time i got HBO so he left... after guided setup i found that i couldn't get any cinemax channels or showtime channels, so i called again... it looked to me (from the stuff i've read here) that card 2 is authorized but not paired... i gave the women on the phone the proper info to re-pair and she said she'd send a signal... the next morning no good, so i called again (sat) and asked to specifically re-pair... the csr said they were sending the re-pairing signal but it wasn't working, so they needed to roll a tech, again... today the tech showed up to say that he was told they had a batch of 'bad cards' and he didn't have any with him... i asked him to do the nextel thing and ask for a reinitialize (not reauthorize) and they tried... it blanked all the channels on card 2 and when it came back up i had most, but not showtime or cinemax channels... they're going to send a tech again (4th time) on tuesday but now it feels like they're just guessing...

did the fact that the original jokers plugged both cards in at the same time (initially) screw up the tivo, even though cable card 1 seems to be working perfectly?

should i have them install two new cards, one at a time?

any advice? drugs? strong drink?

many thanks... reading this board helps me to understand i'm not alone in this

cheers
r


----------



## teca123

well, here in the stocktcon, california area it was free for the first card, and about $2 for the second, per month.

that said... when the installer came out he'd never seen a tivo before. kept asking where the second tv was that needed the 2nd cable card. I basically walked him through the install process by reading from the tivo instructions...

first card did not even register with the hd tivo box, 2nd card tried in slot 1 got the expected response from the tivo. He insisted on installing the 2nd card before the first was fully working. He then called in to get them activated. waited around for an hour while the folks 'back at the office' did there thing. After an hour he said it was all done and that the service would start up soon. he then left. 30 minutes later no service.

I then went to check my email while i waited for 'real soon' to occur. my cable modem was dead... and i only got the standard comcast welcome on my browser telling me i needed to install the software to set up by cable service... mind you i've had this service for 5 years, and it was working 90 minutes ago.

Call comcast... 'gee, your modem has been totally reset'... 

... and mind you, the cable cards are still not working...

the comcast guy on the phone was actually the only intelligent person i'd talked to so far at comcast. he finally get's the cable cards to work after 20 minutes on the phone. we had almost given up and he was scheduling another tech to come out when all of a sudden the first, and then 2 card started to work. evidently it took over 10 minutes for the last thing he tried to work it's way through the system...

he then , forwarded me to the internet folks... and they (after 15 minutes) fixed my cable modem problem... so i thought.

Now... the hd tivo works beautifully. love it. hate comcast. 

all this started friday. enjoyed the tivo saturday and sunday.

wife tries to pull her email down on sunday night, first time using it since friday morning... Her email account no longer exists... i log on to find out it's been de-activated. actually wiped out clean, as i can't even re-activate it. When i try to re-add it, comcast complains that the account name is in use, please choose another name... yes, it's in use by us! but you've wiped it! geez!

my wife calls comcast... at this point i can't talk to these folks anymore... they re-activate her email account... and then proceed to tell us that we deleted it, not them. never mind all the issues we had with them resetting our internet 2 days ago, or that neither of us had logged on since... 

my tivo loves me. but i have no love for comcast.


----------



## jlib

cikk said:


> does anyone know if the cablecard pairing process is done the same way for a TiVo as it would be for a tv? I'm trying to understand how it could be so complicated for them to get it right.


Yes, they have just as many problems with them in TVs but since few if any TVs are made with Cable Card slots these days, a Cable Card installation in a TV set is very, very rare (hence the inexperience and Cable Card incompetence of most cable techs).


----------



## jlib

robingo88 said:


> ...did the fact that the original jokers plugged both cards in at the same time (initially) screw up the tivo, even though cable card 1 seems to be working perfectly?


There have been just as many failures with the one at a time method as with just shoving them in. One probably ought to follow the TiVO instructions just to be sure, especially if problems are already manifest. If I were installing dual cable cards as a job with a time schedule and other places to go I would insert one, wait for the MMI screen to pop up, copy down the information, verify that information, insert the second card, wait for the MMI screen to pop up, copy down the information, verify that information, call in both cards at once (since the bottle neck seems to be connecting with a person on the other end capable of activating the cards), check an encrypted channel, be on my way.


----------



## 1283

teca123 said:


> Her email account no longer exists...


I would recommend NOT using the email service provided by your ISP. Without that dependency, you're free to change your ISP and have more power to negotiate prices.


----------



## ObviousMan

Just wanted to report my experience with CableCard install (HD Tivo) in NW Chicago suburbs (Mt. Prospect Comcast office).
Was told can only be done by a tech. Told the phone rep M-Card was needed.
The tech showed up with 3 M Cards. I asked him if he's done many of these and he said not much. I then produced Tivo instructions for installing the card and said I'd take care of it. He copied the numbers off the card, I did the same just in case (2 minutes).
After the card was in (another 2 minutes) he waited for about 25 minutes on hold to initialize the card. He gave up and called his supervisor who told him to call a different Nextel number who was supposed to be a dedicated CableCard activation tech. After trying that number for 5 minutes, he's gone on a wild goose chase trying to call anyone he could think of. After 15 minutes of that, the "dedicated CableCard tech" called him back. After 2 minutes the CableCard was active, for some reason I did not even get an error described for Motorola M cards.
I've gone over channel testing (all were fine) and let him go after about an hour, out of which any actions actually took less than 10 minutes.
OM


----------



## anastrophe

Comcast Rohnert Park (near petaluma and santa rosa), california. tech came out saturday, installed one M-card. looked at a few channels, they were coming in, checked the HD channels, they were coming in, so, seemed fine (i have standard cable, no premium channels, and have a comcast DVR that's going back today). 

got a chance to browse around last night, and discovered that i'm only getting up through channel 35. checked online, and it seems they switched me to 'digital starter package', whatever that is. channel lineup still shows i should be getting channels beyond 35. called them up, they asked me to confirm the serial numberS of my cardS. i said i only had the one M-card. they said i need two cards to get the rest of my channels. which makes no sense to me. i told them the M-card should be all i need, they said that might be, but that they have no clue there at the office - supervisor even confirmed they know nothing about cable cards - so a tech will have to come out to install another card.

can this possibly be right? multistream is supposed to give me the two-tuner ability - it shouldn't have anything to do with getting channels over 35, right? very frustrating. glad i still have my old analog sony tivo, still running, so i can still get the other channels until this is sorted out. argh.


----------



## dswallow

anastrophe said:


> Comcast Rohnert Park (near petaluma and santa rosa), california. tech came out saturday, installed one M-card. looked at a few channels, they were coming in, checked the HD channels, they were coming in, so, seemed fine (i have standard cable, no premium channels, and have a comcast DVR that's going back today).
> 
> got a chance to browse around last night, and discovered that i'm only getting up through channel 35. checked online, and it seems they switched me to 'digital starter package', whatever that is. channel lineup still shows i should be getting channels beyond 35. called them up, they asked me to confirm the serial numberS of my cardS. i said i only had the one M-card. they said i need two cards to get the rest of my channels. which makes no sense to me. i told them the M-card should be all i need, they said that might be, but that they have no clue there at the office - supervisor even confirmed they know nothing about cable cards - so a tech will have to come out to install another card.
> 
> can this possibly be right? multistream is supposed to give me the two-tuner ability - it shouldn't have anything to do with getting channels over 35, right? very frustrating. glad i still have my old analog sony tivo, still running, so i can still get the other channels until this is sorted out. argh.


As long as it's the TiVo HD and not the Series 3 unit you've got, the M-card will take care of both tuners.

In any event, that wouldn't be the cause of only receiving channels below 35; they've got something coded wrong on their authorization system. It has nothing to do with your CableCARD. Good luck convincing them of that, though.


----------



## anastrophe

dswallow said:


> As long as it's the TiVo HD and not the Series 3 unit you've got, the M-card will take care of both tuners.
> 
> In any event, that wouldn't be the cause of only receiving channels below 35; they've got something coded wrong on their authorization system. It has nothing to do with your CableCARD. Good luck convincing them of that, though.


thanks much! yeah, that's what i was afraid of. sigh.


----------



## BurnBaby

I am having my cablecard installed on my Tivo HD. It is a M-card. Pairing, Host Id, etc has been checked but only certain channels are coming up. Comcast is telling me it sometimes take up to two hours to get all channels. Is this correct or should all channels work as soon as the install is finished?

Edit: I guess I'll report back and see if it actually works for all channels in a few hours. The tech was here for nearly 4 hours. Had never installed a cablecard on a Tivo before. Comcast just doesn't tell its techs anything before sending them out on these jobs. The people the tech was talking to at Comcast don't seem to know all that much about cablecards. The guy had put two cablecards in before I noticed. I realized after looking around to see why stuff wasn't working, he had put in one M-card and one S-card and the supervisor he was talking to didn't even know! I had him only put one card and that's when the card started tuning only certain channels. Looks like the guy had to talk to several people at Comcast before someone told him it's supposed to take a few hours to get all the channels. So it turns out he probably could've been here a few hours less because that was the status as soon as he used just one card. 

Btw, this was after Comcast had told me three times on the phone that they don't carry M-cards and that they would have to use 2 S-cards.


----------



## pl1

BurnBaby said:


> I am having my cablecard installed on my Tivo HD. It is a M-card. Pairing, Host Id, etc has been checked but only certain channels are coming up. Comcast is telling me it sometimes take up to two hours to get all channels. Is this correct or should all channels work as soon as the install is finished?hat they would have to use 2 S-cards.


The question is, did you get a Motorola card or a Scientific Atlanta card? For the former, it is instant. For the latter, it takes time for the channels to come in. Here is the TiVo cableCARD FAQ. (The only other reason it can take time is if you call in all of the numbers to a CSR who has to forward all the info to someone in the cableCARD division who updates the computer when they get around to it, usually within an hour. If a tech is there, he/she has bypassed the CSR.)

http://tivosupport2.instancy.com/LaunchContent.aspx?CID=f8f40dc6-5fb6-4ed8-ac41-d8cd0d5c0824


----------



## BurnBaby

Thanks for answering. It's a Motorola card. 

I called Comcast. The CSR is not sure that the tech had a signal sent thru to the box and this signal needs to be sent thru in order for those other channels to work. Also, I have a special rate card on my account that is locked (has to do with a promotion that was available when I signed up for Comcast but isn't available anymore). The CSR had to unlock that rate card in order to make changes on my account and thinks that might've been the problem. That CSR told me to wait an hour for the channels to load and indeed it did take an hour but they did load this time! I finally have all my cable channels!!

So the problem was either that the tech didn't request that a signal be sent to the box (required for those other channels to load) or the rate card issue, just in case someone has similar problems.


----------



## bmgoodman

My local Comcast office told me that I could get 2 CableCards free, no charge for the installation, and I'd get local HD channels free as well. So I've scheduled a truck roll for Monday afternoon. I'm a bit nervous about the whole thing based on my horror stories here. Can somebody point me to a CableCard Installation FAQ? I want to have my proverbial ducks in a row when the tech arrives to make sure it is done correctly.

I went to the Tivo web site and found "Installing CableCARDs in a Series3 HD DVR", but when I click the link, I get "The page you are looking for might have been removed, had its name changed, or is temporarily unavailable." I sure hope it is just "temporarily unavailable".


----------



## ji0005

ObviousMan said:


> for some reason I did not even get an error described for Motorola M cards.


I never got the error either.. and mine works fine.


----------



## tmesser

bmgoodman said:


> Can somebody point me to a CableCard Installation FAQ?


There's a CableCARD installation FAQ as a sticky post at the top of this forum: http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=363797

The installation instruction sheet that came with your TiVo should cover the installation process fine. It's also available at http://www.tivo.com/whatistivo/ccfaqs.html.

Troubleshooting: http://tivosupport2.instancy.com/HDCableCARDs.aspx


----------



## cikk

well its tuesday and looks like there trying to avoid coming out again, the tech called this morning said he'll talk to his supervisor about the problem im having with the cablecards, told him i doubt that'll be of any help since ive already heard from his supervisor and he's just as clueless and that they need to come over and talk to tivo on the phone while trying to install them, he told me he'll call me back in a little while. i'm pretty sure there just going to have me waiting all day with no one showing up again, so looks like i'll be going to return my tivo box tonight and cancel my cable. oh well, thanks for the help anyways.


----------



## david4788

I talked with a senior manager today for the Baltimore area (Howard County). She is great and is going to ensure I get the Digital Starter with the free m-card. The monthly cost should be 56.95. She also gave me the contact info for a senior tech if there are any issues. 

We talked about the global problem with their CR reps having/giving false info...she apologized and would talk with the reps that had dealt with me to help educate them. I know this won't change the whole company, just maybe my little corner.

I will update when everything is us and running.


----------



## BurnBaby

cikk said:


> well its tuesday and looks like there trying to avoid coming out again, the tech called this morning said he'll talk to his supervisor about the problem im having with the cablecards, told him i doubt that'll be of any help since ive already heard from his supervisor and he's just as clueless and that they need to come over and talk to tivo on the phone while trying to install them, he told me he'll call me back in a little while. i'm pretty sure there just going to have me waiting all day with no one showing up again, so looks like i'll be going to return my tivo box tonight and cancel my cable. oh well, thanks for the help anyways.


Cable company reps tend to get real friendly once you mention that they're required by the FCC to provide cablecards that let you access their channels. The rep who was initially trying to schedule my install was trying to tell me he didn't see why the Tivo should need 2 cablecards, but got much more cooperative once I mentioned the above.

Mention the FCC thing then request that the technician be on a three-way call with Tivo at the time of the install.  Good luck. I hope you don't have to return the Tivo.


----------



## kipe

Just added NBA League Pass to my subscription tonight. My Tivo HD had been working fine with two cable cards for a couple of months, but is now non-functioning. Comcast tried to activate NBA League Pass on my CableCards in the Tivo HD box by sending hits to the CableCards and now they don't work anymore. Comcast said they will have to send someone out .. again (they "burned" four cards on the original install before things were setup to work correctly).

Has anyone else had luck with NBA League Pass or other season pay-per-view type subscriptions and their Tivo HD or Series 3 boxes? I see some success stories in other threads, but I'm not sure why the failure rate appears to be so high with CableCards and Comcast!? What do I need to tell them to make sure they do this right? 

They assured me this would work when I made the order.


----------



## pl1

kipe said:


> Has anyone else had luck with NBA League Pass or other season pay-per-view type subscriptions and their Tivo HD or Series 3 boxes?


NHL Center Ice here. Working fine for the second Season with my two of my S3's and four cableCARDs on Comcast/NE.


----------



## bktraveler

Its all about who your talking to at Comcast you can go through dozens of idiots before you get connected to someone who knows what to do. Trust me I went through about 8 people before I talked to someone who was familiar with cablecards.


----------



## herculespilot

I am in a serious house of pain with Comcast here in Panama City, FL. I first tried to get my Series 3 Scientific Atlanta S Card install 2 months ago. After a long list of mistakes by 3 sets of techs Comcast finally tells me that my CableCards aren't working because of the cable signal in my neighborhood and that they would put in a work order to replace some underground cable a couple of blocks from my house. They went through every excuse in the book why it was taking so long to get this cable fixed. They finally got the underground repair completed on Monday and sent another "CableCard experienced" tech out yesterday to try the install again in my S3. 

The original problem I had 2 months ago was channels only tuning for a few seconds and then switching to one of the black and gray screens with words to the effect that the cable company needed to be contacted to activate the card. The guy that came out yesterday thought that meant that the cards were defective and started down the path of swapping out a box of new cards. Each card that he put in would go into a firmware upgrade for about an hour, seem to work, and then go into another hour of firmware upgrade. I have read that this can happen, but not multiple times back to back in the same card. Every card that he put in behaved the same way. He went back to his office to find some cards that had the latest firmware, but the next box he tried had the same result. 

I finally told him that I don't think this is going to work and that someone should come back when they have some answers to this problem. I called TiVo and they said that this firmware upgrade is a cable company problem. TiVo was very willing to help, but without a card that isn't constantly looking for a firmware upgrade, the can't help me or Comcast get my S3 up and going. 

My Comcast tech, his supervisor, and their engineer don't seem to know anything about this and have contacted Scientific Atlanta. I'm waiting for them to come up with a solution but I'm not holding my breath. Does anyone know anything about this issue of the card looking for a firmware upgrade for hours and never completing the download?


----------



## tmesser

herculespilot said:


> Does anyone know anything about this issue of the card looking for a firmware upgrade for hours and never completing the download?


http://tivosupport2.instancy.com/LaunchContent.aspx?CID=8b5437a8-0a4a-49ec-8a1f-8787455bdf26



> Firmware updates may take up to 40 minutes. If the CableCARD has not yet been activated, the configuration screen will appear immediately after the update is complete. The cable provider can then proceed with activating the card. If the CableCARD was already activated, it will resume working as usual after the update is complete.
> 
> If the process takes more than 40 minutes, or the update stops and then restarts, the firmware update failed and the CableCARD is unusable. If the installer is not there, you will need to contact your cable provider to get a replacement CableCARD installed and activated.


----------



## herculespilot

Thanks. I have seen that TiVo info about the CC firmware, but does that mean that every card that they tried was defective? Comcast has tried cards from several different manufacturing lots and they all did the same thing...constantly checking for firmware. I just find it difficult to believe that a company as large as Comcast doesn't have better knowledge about the Scientific Atlanta CableCards and firmware updates. They even tried some other cards at their office in a TV and they were also stuck looking for firmware. Could it be a problem with their system communicating the need for firmware update with the cards?


----------



## tmesser

I suppose it could be a problem with their system, but I think it's just as likely that every card he tried was defective. How many did he try? During my installs, three out of five were defective, and that sounds pretty normal (unacceptable, but normal).


----------



## bbiffle

New Forum member: I purchased the TiVo HD 3 a few months ago and spent several frustrating weeks trying to get it to work with Comcast HD. They put in a number of cable cards that they just couldn't make work. Finally gave up and got another Comcast HD STB. Been using that, but still have the TiVO HD 3 sitting on the shelf. Any movement to make the cable cards actually work with the TiVo?


----------



## dswallow

bbiffle said:


> Any movement to make the cable cards actually work with the TiVo?


Slowly Comcast techs seem to be figuring it out; but the issue has always been on the Comcast side... you should call and ask them if they've learned how to use their own authorization system yet.


----------



## bbiffle

I'll do that. Not much confidence in any results, though. I hate to think I've bought a $300 door stop.


----------



## Graymalkin

I'm thinking that the problem isn't defective CableCards, it's defective authorization practices by Comcast, which has no strong incentive (other than FCC fines) to make them work. If it can tell the FCC, "Golly, gee, all these cards are defective, no wonder we can't make them work," and the FCC buys it, that's more DVR business for Comcast.

I doubt Comcast has this kind of quality control problem with its cable modems and house-brand DVRs.


----------



## bbiffle

I purchased the TiVo HD 3 a few months ago and spent several frustrating weeks trying to get it to work with Comcast HD. They put in a number of cable cards that they just couldn't make work. Finally gave up and got another Comcast HD STB. Been using that, but still have the TiVO HD 3 sitting on the shelf. Any movement to make the cable cards actually work with the TiVo?


----------



## Langree

bbiffle said:


> I purchased the TiVo HD 3 a few months ago and spent several frustrating weeks trying to get it to work with Comcast HD. They put in a number of cable cards that they just couldn't make work. Finally gave up and got another Comcast HD STB. Been using that, but still have the TiVO HD 3 sitting on the shelf. Any movement to make the cable cards actually work with the TiVo?


Well, many of us have had working cards in THD's for months.

What city are you in?


----------



## herculespilot

tmesser said:


> I suppose it could be a problem with their system, but I think it's just as likely that every card he tried was defective. How many did he try? During my installs, three out of five were defective, and that sounds pretty normal (unacceptable, but normal).


He tried about 5 or 6 before he figured out that none of them were going to update the firmware. After that he went back to the office and returned with a box that had at least 10 and tried just about all of them. We could have spent another 12 hours watching all of the cards trying to download the firmware update and I don't think we would have been successful. Comcast called today and said that they think they have 4 cards that have up to date firmware and will be out on next Monday to try again since I am out of town for the rest of this week. Hopefully we will have success soon.


----------



## dswallow

herculespilot said:


> He tried about 5 or 6 before he figured out that none of them were going to update the firmware. After that he went back to the office and returned with a box that had at least 10 and tried just about all of them. We could have spent another 12 hours watching all of the cards trying to download the firmware update and I don't think we would have been successful. Comcast called today and said that they think they have 4 cards that have up to date firmware and will be out on next Monday to try again since I am out of town for the rest of this week. Hopefully we will have success soon.


When you say you watched them try to download the update, how long did you give it uninterrupted before you gave up and pulled the card out and tried the next? There's no status update as firmware is loaded. On one of my installs the tech only brought 4 cards; One card authorized and worked fine, but all the others went into a firmware update mode and seemingly just stayed there. So he was going back to the office and I suggested leaving one card in there while he was gone. About 35-45 minutes after he left, the card finished updating and when he got back he simply called in the authorization numbers and it worked.


----------



## Graymalkin

Perhaps they should have some machines in the office that will update CableCards' firmware BEFORE they take them out to install at customers' homes. It might make their lives easier.

Nah. that's too sensible and might cost them money. Forget I said anything.


----------



## dswallow

Graymalkin said:


> Perhaps they should have some machines in the office that will update CableCards' firmware BEFORE they take them out to install at customers' homes. It might make their lives easier.
> 
> Nah. that's too sensible and might cost them money. Forget I said anything.


After my first install, I thought they did because the tech talked about the cards being initialized at the office.


----------



## Slyde

I live in Evanston, IL (just outside of Chicago)...

I received my Tivo HD Monday, and Tuesday showed up at my local (Skokie, IL) Comcast office to try to get a card for a self-install - they said they had none at that location and will have to call and request an install.

I did so Tuesday evening, they noted it was a $17.98 charge (since I was changing service) - I also requested they remove my 2 cables boxes (I had a SD box for my Seriies 2 - and a HD box for watching live HD)

They were able to schedule a tech for either 10-12 or 8-12 on Thursday. I was pretty impressed to get an appointment for 1.5 days away... I got I took the latter hoping he would arrive earlier... 

I got an automated confirmation that estimated the tech to arrive between 9:15 and 10:15. The tech showed up at 10:45. He had a thick Eastern European accent and was very unfriendly (despite my slightly sick and very friendly 2 year old daughter trying to engage him - he evidently had no interest in reading "Goodnight Moon" to her).

He seemed to have no clue at how to use the Tivo Remote (I had to explain the "select" button to him) and he seemed to be randomly traversing menus - inspiring little confidence in me. But he spent a LOT of time frantically texting someone. Clearly the person at the other end knew what they were doing and he was figuring it out - because he made steady (if slow) progress.

I forgot to mention "1 M or 2 S" cards - when I explained it - he seemed to be unwilling to consider installing 2 cards - but fortuntely he had M cards so it was a moot point.

He spent a lot of time with the first card - it got to the point where it was trying to download the list of channels; I forget the exact terminology - but it was a graphic (as opposed to text-only) screen with a "spinning ball" type icon in the middle.

He VERY pateintly waited a LONG time before Tivo eventually sent a "failure" message. He spent a lot of time before giving up - including downloading a software update (I believe it was the 9.2 update) which I was surprised he was able to do - I had done a lot of the normal "maintenance" stuff setting it up the night before - and didn't see an option to download it.

Once he tried a different M card - he had no problems with the install - and actually went through the entire guided setup etc. At first I thought it still had a problem - because the channel verification had a grey-screen instead of showing the channel - but by the time he finished all the service downloads, etc of the Guided setup everything was working.

All told he spent a good 2 hours doing the install - and so far everything is working fine...

When discussing the first card - he mentioned they have a lot of problems with them - which he attributed to them re-using previous customer's cards - without properly clearing the previous settings...


----------



## quick

I have searched but can't find any answers to this issue I'm having with my TiVoHD

I have Comcast, with 1 Motorola M-Card (In Houston, Texas)

Problem is that HD channels will all of a sudden go blank/black and won't come back unless you switch tuners and change channels on both, or restart the tivo, this causes recordings to be cut off or not recorded at all, only happens on HD channels.

Also I have noticed lately the cable card info page comes up randomly with the Host ID, the same page that comes up when you first install the cable cards.

There was a thread here but no one has posted on it with a solution and nothing since 2006.

Also my cable signal levels are good to maybe even too high?

Anyone know whats going on here?


----------



## Qwertinsky

I will throw in my experience here, I live in NW Washington, north of Seattle.

I just purchased a Tivo-HD and transfered my lifetime subscription with the special that ended November 8th.

I called the Comcast 800# to schedule a cable card install. The person I spoke to on the phone said cable cards no longer need to be installed by Comcast. I could just run out to the office, pick them up and install them myself, or he would be happy to schedule a Comcast technician to install them for me, but the soonest they could come would be two weeks from now and there would be a charge for the installation.

So I said I think can handle it myself and went out the next day to get them.

The lady at the Comcast center said I would need two multi-stream cards, but was not sure if they were the blue or red cards.

Interesting the red cards say M-card and the Blue cards say S-card. To me that meant *M*ulti-stream and *S*ingle-stream but I guess she could not figure that out and it took her ten minutes to find someone that knew this.

I was amazed in how cheap these things are. Here are the recent charges from my online statement.

TIVO SERIES 3-CABLE CARD $ 0.71
TIVO SERIES 3-CABLE CARD $ 0.71
LOCAL TAX $ 0.11
FRANCHISE FEE $ 0.06
STATE SALES TAX $ 0.12
Total $ 1.71

When the Tivo arrived I hooked it up and made sure it worked before I installed the cards. Reading the manual I noticed it said I only need ONE multi stream or TWO single stream cards, made sense to me.

So I just installed one card to the first slot. The Tivo jumped right to a screen that said "This screen was provided by your cable company" this screen had an 800# to call to activate the card. I called it and read off a couple numbers from the screen to them. Then the guy said he was activating it now, the screen changed to some "//failed//auth//" error message. So he did it again and said it should be working, try some channels. So I flipped through a few of the channels that needed to be authorized and sure enough it was working.

I tested the multi-stream part by making sure I could indeed record two channels at once with one M-Card.

Over all the entire process took about ten minutes and was pretty painless.

I will have to say Comcast has improved their customer support as many of my prior interactions with them have not gone so well.


----------



## herculespilot

dswallow said:


> When you say you watched them try to download the update, how long did you give it uninterrupted before you gave up and pulled the card out and tried the next?


I watched one card go through the update 4 times during a period of about 5 hours while the tech went back to the office to find some other cards. We waited another hour with one of the cards that he brought back and watched it complete its firmware update, allow us to tune channels for about 10 seconds, and then try to update the firmware again. After that the guy on the other end of his Nextel advised him to try some of the other cards to see if they didn't need the updated firmware...not of those worked either. He didn't give those a lot of time, but it was around quitting time and I was ready for him to go home.
Comcast is returning this morning with some updated cards. Hopefully this is the day the S3 is fully functional. It has been a long 2 1/2 months.


----------



## herculespilot

Success! Finally we have Comcast/TiVo Series 3 HD bliss. The same Comcast tech came this morning with the CableCards that were up to date on their firmware and it only took about 20 mins to get everything working. If they only tested the cards to make sure they worked and were up to date on their firmware before every install call. Comcast could certainly save themselves a lot of time and trouble. I guess the percentage of CableCard users must be so small that they don't worry about the extra time and money for a few install problems.


----------



## silypuddy

quick said:


> I have searched but can't find any answers to this issue I'm having with my TiVoHD
> 
> I have Comcast, with 1 Motorola M-Card (In Houston, Texas)
> 
> Problem is that HD channels will all of a sudden go blank/black and won't come back unless you switch tuners and change channels on both, or restart the tivo, this causes recordings to be cut off or not recorded at all, only happens on HD channels.
> 
> Also I have noticed lately the cable card info page comes up randomly with the Host ID, the same page that comes up when you first install the cable cards.
> 
> There was a thread here but no one has posted on it with a solution and nothing since 2006.
> 
> Also my cable signal levels are good to maybe even too high?
> 
> Anyone know whats going on here?


I've been also having that problem. Here is a thread that covers it in gorey detail:

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=365824

In the case where just the HD channels go blank, I'm thinking it's a handshake issue. Next time it happens, I'm going to switch from native mode to fixed mode and see if that does the trick...


----------



## herculespilot

Does Comcast have any standard TiVo Series 3 CableCard pricing? My local Comcast office still doesn't understand that a TiVo Series 3 is a single box connected to a single HDTV and wants to charge me $6.95 for each card per month. I see here that Qwertinsky is only paying $.71 for each card and I have seen others quoting lower package pricing for the S3. Do I need to contact the Comcast 800 number to get a lower price or will the 800 number just ring in my local office?


Qwertinsky said:


> I was amazed in how cheap these things are. Here are the recent charges from my online statement.
> 
> TIVO SERIES 3-CABLE CARD $ 0.71
> TIVO SERIES 3-CABLE CARD $ 0.71
> LOCAL TAX $ 0.11
> FRANCHISE FEE $ 0.06
> STATE SALES TAX $ 0.12
> Total $ 1.71


----------



## garlic

herculespilot said:


> Does Comcast have any standard TiVo Series 3 CableCard pricing? My local Comcast office still doesn't understand that a TiVo Series 3 is a single box connected to a single HDTV and wants to charge me $6.95 for each card per month. I see here that Qwertinsky is only paying $.71 for each card and I have seen others quoting lower package pricing for the S3. Do I need to contact the Comcast 800 number to get a lower price or will the 800 number just ring in my local office?


the number will get you to your local office. There is no global comcast cable card pricing, so Qwert's deal won't help you much. Getting 1 multi stream card instead of 2 single stream cards should limit what you have to pay however.


----------



## herculespilot

Thanks. Series 3 doesn't take the multistream cards.


----------



## zand94

i'm getting a TivoHD very soon (just ordered) and need to know if there is anyone here from the Harrisburg PA area that has had the Comcast experience and could provide me some feedback. There's 141 pages and looking for each poster's location is a bit tedious. please? 

Alex


----------



## tivovito

Picked up my 2 S-Cards at the comcast office - after a few swaps I have 2 working cards. However, the card in slot 1 gets an extra channel or two. I want to record from the channel that slot 1 gets (and slot 2 doesn't)....can I specify which tuner to record from? Or can I select which tuner I surf with (it currently surfs with slot2 tuner)? I did get the slot 1 bonus channel to record when I scheduled 2 shows at the same time....but would rather do it without the xtra recording.

fwiw - my experience getting the tivo running with the 2 cards took hours of calls...and days of swapping cards. yuk.


----------



## pl1

herculespilot said:


> Thanks. Series 3 doesn't take the multistream cards.


It does, in single stream mode. I have two M-cards in one of my TiVo's. AAMOF, the Comcast installer told me they don't even carry S-cards anymore. http://tivosupport2.instancy.com/LaunchContent.aspx?CID=BB83AE57-EA46-4162-AB65-4BFDE6A851E4



> Currently, the Series3 HD DVR will support M-Cards in single-stream mode, which means that the DVR requires two (2) CableCARDs to run in dual-tuner mode. The DVR must also be running software version 8.0.1c or later


----------



## btwyx

tivovito said:


> how do I switch between tuners


The live TV button will do it.


> However, the card in slot 1 gets an extra channel or two.


The real solution is to get that fixed, you can't scedule a recording to use one tuner or the other.


----------



## Gregor

herculespilot said:


> Thanks. Series 3 doesn't take the multistream cards.


Yes, it will. I have an S3 with 2 multistream cards, and an S3 with 2 single-stream cards.


----------



## amagnesianhog

So I just got my first bill after having my cablecards installed, and I'm not sure I'm being charged right. I'm seeing the Basic Service charge I had before, but now I have a $23.90 charge for "Digital Service" and a $13.90 charge for "HDTV Converter," and no mention of cablecards on there. Now, looking at Comcast's site, they're never really clear on exactly what they're going to charge you. The cablecard FAQ they have says the following:

"If additional CableCARDs are needed for other devices that are installed on additional outlets, you will not be charged for the first CableCARD installed on this outlet as the cost is included in the additional outlet fee. In addition to the cost of the digital cable service, you will not be charged a regulated fee of up to $1.91 for the second CableCARD on the additional outlet."

So, from the way I'm reading that, I should be charged (at most) $23.90 for the digital service, and $1.91 for the second cablecard, correct? It seems like they're charging me as if I were renting an HD box from them. 

I'm in the Northern Virginia area (I gather Comcast's pricing is different depending on where you are)


----------



## tivovito

btwyx said:


> The live TV button will do it.


While in LiveTV mode, I can select which tuner to view from?


----------



## pl1

tivovito said:


> While in LiveTV mode, I can select which tuner to view from?


That's exactly what the other person said. Hit the LIVE button and it switches tuners. Or, hit INFO and arrow down to the second tuner and select it.


----------



## tivovito

pl1 said:


> That's exactly what the other person said. Hit the LIVE button and it switches tuners. Or, hit INFO and arrow down to the second tuner and select it.


ah yes..I see....many thanks!


----------



## Qwertinsky

pl1 said:


> That's exactly what the other person said. Hit the LIVE button and it switches tuners. Or, hit INFO and arrow down to the second tuner and select it.


The ENTER button also switches tuners.


----------



## pl1

Qwertinsky said:


> The ENTER button also switches tuners.


Maybe, maybe not. It is the LAST channel button. Unless I'm mistaken.


----------



## btwyx

Qwertinsky said:


> The ENTER button also switches tuners.


I thought the enter button switched to the previously selected channel on the current tuner.


----------



## dswallow

pl1 said:


> Maybe, maybe not. It is the LAST channel button. Unless I'm mistaken.


It's the ENTER button; on at least some TiVo remotes it's labeled "ENTER/LAST". So it's also the LAST button. It's just that they're the same button.


----------



## E94Allen

Qwertinsky said:


> The ENTER button also switches tuners.


You might don't want to do that because Enter/Last switching the channels will lose the buffer.


----------



## mrfeb14

I had comcast come out today to install cable cards in my new tivoHD that i hooked up over this past weekend. The installation went great! the guy was here all of 20 minutes... He installed 1 M-card was able to talk to his dispatcher to pair and validate the cards quickly and everything went smoothly... Now i just hope when i take back the Comcast HD-DVR box that the TivoHD is replacing that it doesn't mess anything up.

Comcast Cable, Martinez, CA with TivoHD with 1 Multi-stream cable card


----------



## harrigill

Renton, WA.

Bought a TiVoHD from Amazon. I picked up an M CableCARD yesterday at the Redmond Comcast store. No cost. The TiVo Setup prompted me to insert the card at the appropriate time. It then displayed the card's numbers (write them down). When setup was complete, I called Comcast; I was on the phone with them for about 5 minutes and everything seems to work great. No need for an installation visit or fee. Very smooth, very easy. Free.


----------



## david4788

Finally!!! 

The short version of a long saga...There was a huge batch of cards that Comcast and their contractors were using and having problems with. It took a senior install supervisor who found out that none of the cards were not entered, or were entered improperly, in the Comcast system at the warehouse. The in-house installer came out with 4 m-cards that were verified yesterday. It was working within 30 min with the first card. Most of the time was on hold waiting to activate the card.

If you live in the Baltimore area (surrounding counties to) and are having problems with Comcast and the Cablecard (including confusion on billing) PM me and I'll let you know who to talk to get it straight. :up:


----------



## Brad Bishop

david4788 said:


> Finally!!!
> The short version of a long saga...There was a huge batch of cards that Comcast and their contractors were using and having problems with. It took a senior install supervisor who found out that none of the cards were not entered, or were entered improperly, in the Comcast system at the warehouse. The in-house installer came out with 4 m-cards that were verified yesterday. It was working within 30 min with the first card. Most of the time was on hold waiting to activate the card.


You know, this is kind of one of the things that bugs me about the cable company. I don't hate them or any other company. I really hate stupid policies, though.

They want to charge you to come out and visit your house to install a card. That's dumb. They claim to be professionals and know exactly how to do it when they can't even line up the cards on their backend. Really, just let me pick up the card on the way home from work, install it, call you with the numbers and be done with it. If I can't make it work after that *then* charge me to come out to my house.

If you look at the numerous posts in the cableCard threads you'll see that their 'trained specialists' really aren't having a whole lot of luck getting a lot of cards to work. We're sold that they're specialists though and that's why we have to pay them to come out to minimize the problems. It's just so messed up.

Same kind of thing with how they used to (and possibly still do) rent you the cable box and the remote separately. "Well the box is only $10/month but if you actually want to use the box, there's a remote-control fee of $5/month." It's like this constant stupid game you have to play with them.

I picked up a TiVo HD recently, they're coming out to my house to install the card for me because 'they have to.' Ok. So I thought about it and thought, "You know, a second TiVo in the bedroom may be nice if I can get them to bring a second card in the same trip." What killed it for me is the Additional Digital Outlet charge of $7/month. What? I'm fronting the money on the equipment. You just have to supply me a small PCMCIA card in order to sell me services? Why do I need to pay an additional $7/month for this?

I'll be fine with my one TiVo - I just really hate the stupid games these companies (cable, phone, being the main ones) have gotten into just to try to sell me services.

It's like selling me a car and saying, "Oh, to drive it at night will require this 'night key'. That's an additional $5000."


----------



## BurnBaby

Another day, another call to Comcast.  I just got my first bill after the cablecard install and have some additional charges, one for a partial month charge, one for a Digital Plus charge. In my area there's no charge for cablecards, so there shouldn't be any new charges. I'm on the phone with Comcast and they will remove the charges but the billing rep has no idea why my account was changed and these charges appeared. In my case, it's going to take a little longer to resolve b/c of the lock on my account that I previously mentioned (in short, the lock is b/c of a Comcast promo pricing). I remember reading other peo had similar issues. My question for you all is how many people have gotten additional charges on their bills after a cablecard install? And is this a case of Comcast trying to slip in additional charges and counting on the fact that many people won't notice?



Brad Bishop said:


> What killed it for me is the Additional Digital Outlet charge of $7/month. What? I'm fronting the money on the equipment. You just have to supply me a small PCMCIA card in order to sell me services? Why do I need to pay an additional $7/month for this?


Do you already have cable on that second tv? If not, Comcast always charges ridiculous fees for another outlet. If you already have cable on that other tv, they shouldn't be able to charge you again.


----------



## david4788

Do you already have cable on that second tv? If not, Comcast always charges ridiculous fees for another outlet. If you already have cable on that other tv, they shouldn't be able to charge you again.[/QUOTE]

My understanding is that they can only charge you for the one service line to the house and rent on any boxes over the first one. Unless they are installing new outlets then they have the one time install charge. You can have 300 outlets in your house and they can only charge you for the one outlet then for any cablecards or boxes over the 1 that is included. "There is no charge for the first CableCARD that you use as it is already included in the primary outlet fee. " I have 7 TVs going and pay the basic Digital Starter.


----------



## pl1

> My understanding is that they can only charge you for the one service line to the house and rent on any boxes over the first one.


I have two TiVo's with 4 cards. I get charged for 3 A/O's at $2.75/mo each. No amount of past arguing with Comcast has changed the amount I'm currently being charged, but, it is still a Hell of a lot cheaper than one of their POS DVRs.


----------



## darkstar757

Has anyone gotten the information from david4788.


I am in Washington DC and I am having the same problem and I am desperate for some help. Comcast is screwing me big time.


----------



## dipdewdog

darkstar757 said:


> I am in Washington DC and I am having the same problem and I am desperate for some help. Comcast is screwing me big time.


I gave up on Comcast DC. They weren't able to get my bill right with a single Multi-Stream CableCARD (was charged a digital A/O every month and had to call to get it removed) and we've had ongoing problems getting the CableCARDs working properly.

I downgraded to Limited Basic cable and HSI and now I get my HD network channels OTA. I miss the shows on HBO and Showtime, but other than that, I haven't looked back.


----------



## darkstar757

You know what you should not have to give up. Comcast is sooo full of ****. I am going to WAR with them as we speak. I am filling with the FCC and BBB and Comcast HQ. This is crazy I wish FIOS would freaking come to DC already.


----------



## dipdewdog

darkstar757 said:


> You know what you should not have to give up. Comcast is sooo full of ****. I am going to WAR with them as we speak. I am filling with the FCC and BBB and Comcast HQ. This is crazy I wish FIOS would freaking come to DC already.


You might want to try the DC Gov't Office of Cable Television, too. I had good luck with them at one point.

It wasn't just the CableCARD issue that drove me from Comcast; it was also that their triple-play advertised at $129 per month was constantly costing me upwards of $165 per month with all of their taxes and fees. I'm much happier now without them, and since the bill is in my partner's name now, we could take advantage of new customer specials that will bring our bill to about $45 per month for HSI and Limited Basic cable, at least for 6 months.

I'm much happier this way, and Comcast certainly didin't win, because they're losing out on $120 per month in revenue from me.


----------



## darkstar757

Well after going to war. BOOM the cable card was enabled. I hate comcast sooo much. Anyhow my series 3 HD is working in Washington DC now. All I got to do now is upgrade the HD and I am in buisness.


Darkstar


----------



## tmesser

david4788 said:


> You can have 300 outlets in your house and they can only charge you for the one outlet then for any cablecards or boxes over the 1 that is included. "There is no charge for the first CableCARD that you use as it is already included in the primary outlet fee. " I have 7 TVs going and pay the basic Digital Starter.


That's really only true if all the outlets are analog - in my area, at least. Beyond that, you'll get dinged for an additional digital outlet fee for each piece of digital equipment. Comcast considers each box or CableCARD to be an "outlet," unless you've been able to convince someone otherwise or you found someone who correctly entered the "TiVo Series 3" billing line item.

In my area, the first CableCARD on the outlet is free, and each additional card is $1.50. I have two S-Cards in my TiVo HD, so my bill shows the "T3DDVRCARDS" line item for $1.50. I also have a CableCARD in my TV, in case I want to watch something live when the TiVo HD is recording two things. For that, I get charged for an additional outlet at $5.99. Never mind that these two devices are on the same physical outlet with a splitter; Comcast's billing system sees two separate devices with CableCARDs as two "outlets."

This is life with Comcast.


----------



## david4788

pl1 said:


> I have two TiVo's with 4 cards. I get charged for 3 A/O's at $2.75/mo each. No amount of past arguing with Comcast has changed the amount I'm currently being charged, but, it is still a Hell of a lot cheaper than one of their POS DVRs.


Look at this...It is from www.comcast.com. All I did was a search for cablecards...

"How much will I be charged to use a CableCARD?
There is no charge for the first CableCARD that you use as it is already included in the primary outlet fee. If you have a multi-card device on the same outlet (i.e. TiVo Series 3 or two Digital Cable Tuners connected to the same personal computer), you will be charged an additional regulated fee of up to $1.91 for the second CableCARD.

If additional CableCARDs are needed for other devices that are installed on additional outlets, you will not be charged for the first CableCARD installed on this outlet as the cost is included in the additional outlet fee. In addition to the cost of the digital cable service, you will not be charged a regulated fee of up to $1.91 for the second CableCARD on the additional outlet.

**Note: The same pricing schedule will be applicable to additional outlets with multi-CableCARD devices, e.g. no charge for first CableCARD on the third outlet and an additional regulated fee of up to $1.91 for the second CableCARD in addition to the digital service charge. "

Any CR person will tell you they don't know what you are talking about and that they dod not have that info. Work you way up to the Call Center Manager.


----------



## jmpage2

david4788 said:


> Look at this...It is from www.comcast.com. All I did was a search for cablecards...
> 
> "How much will I be charged to use a CableCARD?
> There is no charge for the first CableCARD that you use as it is already included in the primary outlet fee. If you have a multi-card device on the same outlet (i.e. TiVo Series 3 or two Digital Cable Tuners connected to the same personal computer), you will be charged an additional regulated fee of up to $1.91 for the second CableCARD.
> 
> If additional CableCARDs are needed for other devices that are installed on additional outlets, you will not be charged for the first CableCARD installed on this outlet as the cost is included in the additional outlet fee. In addition to the cost of the digital cable service, you will not be charged a regulated fee of up to $1.91 for the second CableCARD on the additional outlet.
> 
> **Note: The same pricing schedule will be applicable to additional outlets with multi-CableCARD devices, e.g. no charge for first CableCARD on the third outlet and an additional regulated fee of up to $1.91 for the second CableCARD in addition to the digital service charge. "
> 
> Any CR person will tell you they don't know what you are talking about and that they dod not have that info. Work you way up to the Call Center Manager.


This has been posted before, and the bottom line is that it varies by market. In my market for example I am forced to pay a $7 access charge for the 2nd cable card (in addition to the cost of renting the card).

I have directed people to that Comcast page and escalated the issue to supervisors at Comcast to no avail. The bottom line is that if I want to use my Tivo on Comcast I have to pay the cable card charge AND a "box/service" charge for the 2nd cable card.


----------



## CrispyCritter

david4788 said:


> Any CR person will tell you they don't know what you are talking about and that they dod not have that info. Work you way up to the Call Center Manager.


I personally wouldn't bother. Standard Comcast rates would be $1.91*2 (the second cablecard in each TiVo) plus $6.99 for one additional outlet fee. Note that individual franchises are allowed to charge different amounts (there's a footnote somewhere on the web page). The $2.75*3 is a better deal, so it's not worth trying to be legalistic - it's a fair price and you may find your total payment increasing if you push too high up!


----------



## ken495128

Great info here folks, thanks for posting your stories and learnings. Wish I had read this through earlier. 

I had Comcast here this morning to install 2 cablecards in my TivoHD. First question I asked was - "Have you installed cablecards before" - "Yes, all the time" and "Is this a single stream card?" "Yes", so I let him do his thing and try not to hover. 

After he leaves, I go to finish the guided setup and there is a message that this is an M-card and the second one will be disabled. I pull out the second card, which of course is clearly labeled M card, and everything is still working OK. 

So I guess I would have been paying for 2 cards when I only needed 1 if I hadn't done my homework and read this thread. It's only a couple of bucks a month but probably could have gone on for 5 years or however long I will have the TivoHD.

I have an S3 with 2 older Single Stream cards, so I think I'll hold onto the extra M card for a bit and maybe use it in the S3 when they enable multistream.

So I share your frustration - they make you pay for a tech to come to your house, and the reality is that the user ends up knowing more than the installer.


----------



## pl1

david4788 said:


> Look at this...It is from www.comcast.com. All I did was a search for cablecards..."How much will I be charged to use a CableCARD?.


You already received the general consensus, but, let me add this little tidbit. This January, our area received an insert with our bill (when they raised prices, as they always do). Within this insert, it mentions cableCARDs and A/O's.

1. CableCARD FREE
2. CableCARD - additional in the same device $1.50/mo
3. A/O $3.51 for premium services per outlet.

So, I should be paying $3.00 + $10.53 vs. 3 x $2.75

So, it's not like I'm going to call up and demand they charge me even more.  They are still not charging anything for my 4 cards. It's the Additional Outlet charges for premium channels like HBO, SHO, NHL CI.


----------



## Qwertinsky

herculespilot said:


> Does Comcast have any standard TiVo Series 3 CableCard pricing? My local Comcast office still doesn't understand that a TiVo Series 3 is a single box connected to a single HDTV and wants to charge me $6.95 for each card per month. I see here that Qwertinsky is only paying $.71 for each card and I have seen others quoting lower package pricing for the S3. Do I need to contact the Comcast 800 number to get a lower price or will the 800 number just ring in my local office?


I guess that 71 cents per card was prorated for a partial month service.

I just got my bill today and here is the charge for a full month for one cable card.

11/20 - 12/19 TiVo Series 3-cable Card 1.79

Still far less than the $6.95 they want to charge you, might be worth a call to the 800# to see if they can adjust your rate.


----------



## grapeape

mike_camden said:


> I finally, finally, finally talked with someone at Comcast who knows what the heck they were talking about. Lawrence in the Pittsburgh office, who has 4 cable cards at home (wow, imagine how much of a difference it makes if the tech actually uses the technology).
> 
> They are sending someone out again tomorrow (3rd visit). Lawrence gave me his local number and extension at Comcast and said he would be working when the tech arrived. He implored me to call him either while the tech was there or after he left if anything didn't go correctly.
> 
> Just a rehash on the problems I'm seeing:
> After the first install, I could get all channels except HBO and Starz packages.
> After the 2nd tech visit, I was only able to get about 20 channels (no real rhyme or reason to what packages are there and what aren't). If I reboot the Tivo, I am able to get everything for about 5-10 minutes. As soon as I enter the Tivo menu or after about 5-10 minutes, I lose access to everything but those 20 or so channels. If I go into Cable Card diagnostics, and test channels, only those 20 or so show up. Tivo told me last night that the channels weren't properly mapped to my cable cards. We did a conference call with Comcast, and the CCast lady was unable to make it work with the remap (she sent a init, hit, refresh to each card independently).
> 
> I'm just very pleased that I now have access to someone at Comcast who seems like he knows what he's talking about, seems committed to making a tech work that they are mandated by law to support (cable cards) and actually seems committed to making this work for me as a paying customer.


Pass on her phone number. Sounds like others could use it!


----------



## bmgoodman

After being told I could get two CableCards installed free, with no extra monthly charge, I finally had Comcast roll their truck early this week. Everything went smoothly, so much so that I was very surprised. So tonight, I decide to inquire about adding the "HD Package" I had see early this year, which was $5/mo. It turns out that the HD Package no longer exists, which is a disappointment. In any event, in the course of the conversation, I found out my cable bill had gone up over $23/mo since the "free" CCs were installed! :down::down::down: The rep recommended I go back to my local office to discuss my "free" cards.

So, I drove to the office and found out that "Digital Classic" was added automatically to EACH CARD, meaning I had to pay $11.xx/mo PER CARD! Of course I was prepared to yank both cards, but the rep told me he could remove the "Digital Classic" package from both cards and return me to my "Limited Basic Plus Expanded Service" that I had originally. Of course, I got no apology for having had a substantial additional charge added to my bill!

So, in theory, I now get my same cable channels as before, plus correct mapping of the HD local channels at zero additional cost. Decent, but I just cannot believe they expect to charge the additional packages PER CARD. So, if I wanted "Digital Premium" (to get ANY extra HD channels beyond local), I wonder what that would cost me? Let's guess $18. That would still be $36/mo to get another 6 HD channels. What a deal. But at least the CableCards are free.


----------



## rickertk

Well, we're moving from one Comcast system to a house ~ 6 miles away on a different system. The install today was a complete failure - although he had 2 or 3 cablecards, he wasn't able to get anywhere with any of them. My last install went fine and took a while. I'm hoping that the guy who comes out tomorrow has a better idea what he's doing. 

Keith


----------



## qz3fwd

Have had 1 CC in my Sharp tv for 2 years, yesterday techs came out to install 4 cablecards in my 2 new S3's. Called today because I only get the clear hd channels and not the encrypted ones and took the time to check my billing. and the woman said it would cost me the same as before the 4 extra cards were installed. I was expecting 6.95 per card plus another 6.95 per card for additional outlet and a long excruciating battle with them. We'll see when I get my next bill though. 

$0 per month for 4 additional cablecards!


----------



## bmgoodman

bmgoodman said:


> So, I drove to the office and found out that "Digital Classic" was added automatically to EACH CARD, meaning I had to pay $11.xx/mo PER CARD! Of course I was prepared to yank both cards, but the rep told me he could remove the "Digital Classic" package from both cards and return me to my "Limited Basic Plus Expanded Service" that I had originally. Of course, I got no apology for having had a substantial additional charge added to my bill!
> 
> So, in theory, I now get my same cable channels as before, plus correct mapping of the HD local channels at zero additional cost. Decent, but I just cannot believe they expect to charge the additional packages PER CARD. So, if I wanted "Digital Premium" (to get ANY extra HD channels beyond local), I wonder what that would cost me? Let's guess $18. That would still be $36/mo to get another 6 HD channels. What a deal. But at least the CableCards are free.


Now Comcast tells me there is a $10/mo "Expanded HD" package that is per account, rather than per card. I was then told that I could upgrade my account to "digital classic" from "expanded basic" and my bill would go from $55.10 to $70.05, with no "per card" extra charge. So, I should be able to upgrade my account for $15/mo, but they instead charged me $12/card/month? Oh, yeah, I'd much rather pay $24/month for the 2 CCs rather than upgrade my account to the equivalent service level for $15/mo. 

Bottom line, if you go with Comcast, "See what you've been missing! Extra hidden charges!" (TM)


----------



## harwilli

So far, I am not able to get cable cards from Comcast to know what they want to charge. I ordered my new S3 and called Comcast about cable cards. I was told that I could get cable cards at the local office. I went to the office and was told that they had to do a service call to install. I scheduled an appointment and waited all day on November 6 for the tech to come. Interestingly, two Comcast trucks came to my house during the day and turned around in the drive way and left. Late in the day, I got a call from Comcast indicating they have no cable cards available for my area (Naples, FL) and could give me no real idea when they will be available, but they would call me. I talked to a Customer Service supervisor today who seems to think it has something to do with the fact that we were a former Time-Warner system that was acquired by Comcast about a year ago. She was going to talk to a tech supervisor and get back to me. So, I am still waiting. Does anyone have any ideas about this?


----------



## bizzy

harwilli said:


> So, I am still waiting. Does anyone have any ideas about this?


Write a letter to your local franchise board or PUC. CC the local paper.


----------



## The Weissman

Two-three times last week I called Comcast customer service and had them zap the multistream cablecard in my TivoHD. On the last attempt I got everything except the premium channels in HD. They rolled a truck and on Saturday, with the tech there, they zapped it again and everything was good...

...till today. Now my wife reports the channels stop at 23 and pick up again somewhere around 100, but no HD or premium stations. She lined up a service call for Friday. The guy on the phone said that a frayed wire could be the cause of this. These are new wires just installed in a transfer of service to my new home about a week ago. Did the tech fray a wire or is are they just handing me a line?

Either way, I am not a happy camper. I'll bet, come Friday, the tech shows up without a card in hand--or if he does, it'll be a singlestream card--and he'll be scratching his head a lot and making a whole bunch of excuses about how cablecards are (a) new, (b) new to him, and/or (c) not reliable.

What fun.

Steve


----------



## pl1

The Weissman said:


> Did the tech fray a wire or is are they just handing me a line?


Most of us would probably not be able to answer that question, but, based on most other people's experiences, I'm going to go out on a limb and say it is most likely that the card is not paired correctly. Check out this TiVo CableCARD FAQ http://tivosupport2.instancy.com/LaunchContent.aspx?CID=f8f40dc6-5fb6-4ed8-ac41-d8cd0d5c0824 It has screen shots of what your cableCARDs *Should* and *Should Not* look like.


----------



## David Knowles

I was told by Comcast back in early October when I ordered two CC's for my Series 3 that the first one was free, the 2nd was $1.50/mo.

When I got my 1st bill, they were listed as $2.75 each. I called. The person I spoke to said she saw the problem and have corrected it.

The next day, one tuner had no channels above 23. I called them back and she said that the first person I spoke to removed one of the cards and she would add it back. She also told me that the first person that told me the $1.50 rate was wrong because I have a cable box on my account.

I thought it went so easily.

Why oh why can't they get it right? This is not a tiny company - you would think they would have the resources to give the right information out...


----------



## pl1

David Knowles said:


> I was told by Comcast back in early October when I ordered two CC's for my Series 3 that the first one was free, the 2nd was $1.50/mo.
> When I got my 1st bill, they were listed as $2.75 each. .


Comcast CSR's don't seem to mention (maybe don't even know about?) A/O charges. Basically, in most cases, the cableCARDs are free. The price sheet I have says $1.50 per extra card in the same device. But, they are not charging me anything for 4 cableCARDs. What they ARE charging me for is A/O (Additional Outlet) charges. I am charged $2.75/mo for 3 out of four cards since I have premium services including HBO and NHL CI. And, the price list I have, does mention that EACH ADDITIONAL OUTLET AFTER THE FIRST IS $2.75/MO WITH PREMIUM SERVICES. That said, YMMV with Comcast depending on your location.

Oh, and if you keep your box, that is your FIRST OUTLET. So, the two cableCARDs are both charged $2.75. Which is why you should return the box and save the A/O and the box rental.


----------



## Newbs24

Have they gotten into this century and figured out a way to order PPV's while not having a cable box? I really get tired of having to watch MMA events with a bunch of clowns at the local Hooters or BW3's. Thanks if you can point me in a direction.


----------



## pl1

Newbs24 said:


> Have they gotten into this century and figured out a way to order PPV's while not having a cable box? I really get tired of having to watch MMA events with a bunch of clowns at the local Hooters or BW3's. Thanks if you can point me in a direction.


Where I live, with Comcast, I just have to call it in. I have NHL CI and if I want any other PPV, I have to call.


----------



## dr_lha

OK, so does anyone have any good advice on how to get Comcast to get encrypted channels to work on my M-Card sporting Tivo HD. So far I had the guy round on Friday to install it (because "it involved technical stuff I couldn't do myself") and after he finished I got basic cable only (including basic HD). I pointed this out to him and he told me "oh it takes a couple of hours to come through". I knew this was Comcast double talk for "its broke and we can't be bothered to fix it", but I couldn't pursuade the guy to stay and fix it. Anyway last night I called and had the standard "OK does it work now" x5 call to a Comcast CSR, they were clearly trying various things, but not the *right thing*. In the end the CSR lady told me I should take the M-card back to my local office to exchange it. I can't wait to see the look on their faces when I do that! 

I'm going to try calling Comcast 1 more time before I take the M-card in, and if anyone has any ideas of what "code words" to say to them to get the card to decode encrypted channels I'd be most grateful.


----------



## Barchy

Just had CableCards installed in my TiVo HD yesterday.

Appointment was a 1-5 slot. He called at 11:30 to see if it was OK to come a little early - could be there in 15-20.

Short story: 2 cards installed, working and done by 12:30. (About 35 mins total)

Long story: I'm in the middle of completing Guided Setup for the cable system when the doorbell rings at 11:20 - I'm thinking it's Comcast showing up early unannounced. It's actually the Verizon FIOS guy, looking to see if I want to add TV to the Internet and phone! Of course the Comcast guy called while I was talking to the Verizon guy. I sent the Verizon guy on his way, told him to come back later once he sees the Comcast truck gone. I figure I have him as an ace in the hole if the install goes bad. And of course, my guided setup is midstream, AND suddenly I've blitzed out my wireless network settings in my haste.

Comcast guy shows up, and he's a contractor. Got the "I've only done these once before. But I've got the number of a guy to help me through."
Doesn't want the instruction sheet. I'm frantically trying to enter the Network ID info, which I never get to finish as.....

He sticks a card in the left slot first, then the right, and then he realizes he didn't keep track of which card in which slot. Pulls out the left to ID it, and when he does, Card info 1 comes up. He copies this down, then inserts card 2, copies down the info once I hit the pairing screen button, then he goes out to the truck to call in the info. He comes back in - and I've got ESPN HD and HBO HD when I test. Then he goes out to look at the wiring outside. I continue with the Guided Setup. 

He comes back in as all the GS connections are going on and we're talking. I'm telling him about the TiVo, and lots of other stuff, and he's telling me he's going to put me down for a free re-install of all the wiring, since it appears to have never been grounded to power.

GS finishes, I test Tuner 2, get the ESPN HD and HBO HD, he says "thanks, I almost forgot about testing the second tuner" and leaves about 35 minutes after he came.

I'm watching, switching tuners, tranferring a couple of recordings from my Series 2, and having a ball when the phone rings. It's the installer, asking if I'll be home this afternoon, since he's going to see if he can get permission to do the rewiring.

5 mins later he calls back, says he'll be back in 15 mins. Of course the bell rings and the Verizon guy is back! I send him away again - tell him to come back when the truck's gone again.

Installer comes back, and of course I'm without cable while he cuts things and reroutes the wiring, but he does a nice job, attaches the cable much more nicely to the outside of the house than it was before (some was actually on the ground next to the house - covered by ivy before we had that removed this summer). AND everything still works once he's done.

(I did wind up signing with the Verizon guy - but think I will cancel. Yes, it's cheaper - but I don't like having all my eggs in one basket. We've lost the FIOS line twice in a year and a half. If the internet's not working, I like to have the TV, and vice versa).

So a successful, even pleasant experience with Comcast Fort Wayne.


----------



## silypuddy

harwilli said:


> So far, I am not able to get cable cards from Comcast to know what they want to charge. I ordered my new S3 and called Comcast about cable cards. I was told that I could get cable cards at the local office. I went to the office and was told that they had to do a service call to install. I scheduled an appointment and waited all day on November 6 for the tech to come. Interestingly, two Comcast trucks came to my house during the day and turned around in the drive way and left. Late in the day, I got a call from Comcast indicating they have no cable cards available for my area (Naples, FL) and could give me no real idea when they will be available, but they would call me. I talked to a Customer Service supervisor today who seems to think it has something to do with the fact that we were a former Time-Warner system that was acquired by Comcast about a year ago. She was going to talk to a tech supervisor and get back to me. So, I am still waiting. Does anyone have any ideas about this?


I am also a former Time-Warner customer and I had no problems getting cable cards from Comcast so it can be done.


----------



## silypuddy

dr_lha said:


> OK, so does anyone have any good advice on how to get Comcast to get encrypted channels to work on my M-Card sporting Tivo HD. So far I had the guy round on Friday to install it (because "it involved technical stuff I couldn't do myself") and after he finished I got basic cable only (including basic HD). I pointed this out to him and he told me "oh it takes a couple of hours to come through". I knew this was Comcast double talk for "its broke and we can't be bothered to fix it", but I couldn't pursuade the guy to stay and fix it. Anyway last night I called and had the standard "OK does it work now" x5 call to a Comcast CSR, they were clearly trying various things, but not the *right thing*. In the end the CSR lady told me I should take the M-card back to my local office to exchange it. I can't wait to see the look on their faces when I do that!
> 
> I'm going to try calling Comcast 1 more time before I take the M-card in, and if anyone has any ideas of what "code words" to say to them to get the card to decode encrypted channels I'd be most grateful.


What do your CC diagnostic screens say?


----------



## old64mb

Semi interesting - around Detroit you may be able to use Digital Starter for the HD tier now.

http://www.detnews.com/apps/pbcs.dll/article?AID=/20071120/BIZ/711200341


----------



## Brad Bishop

dr_lha said:


> OK, so does anyone have any good advice on how to get Comcast to get encrypted channels to work on my M-Card sporting Tivo HD. So far I had the guy round on Friday to install it (because "it involved technical stuff I couldn't do myself") and after he finished I got basic cable only (including basic HD). I pointed this out to him and he told me "oh it takes a couple of hours to come through". I knew this was Comcast double talk for "its broke and we can't be bothered to fix it", but I couldn't pursuade the guy to stay and fix it. Anyway last night I called and had the standard "OK does it work now" x5 call to a Comcast CSR, they were clearly trying various things, but not the *right thing*. In the end the CSR lady told me I should take the M-card back to my local office to exchange it. I can't wait to see the look on their faces when I do that!


I'm going through the exact same thing right now.

I've just finished up day 2. Friday will be day 3.

After numerous calls I seemed to get a lady who as least understood some of the cableCard terms. She confirmed the numbers for me (SN, Host ID, Data #) and they were all OK.

I've read from other posts that sometimes going through guided setup again will sort things out. It's the one thing I haven't done, yet. I've rebooted (another thing I remember reading that sorted it all out).

This is a stupid pain. I'm at about 11 hours lost on this venture. If they can't get it sorted on Friday I may just give up and go back to broadcast basic and take the TiVo back. I'm on the edge about it, now. For me Dec 1st is the definite cut-off day. I'm not going to go past that on getting this to work (just a personal "I don't want to spend 6-weeks on this"-deadline).


----------



## pl1

Brad Bishop said:


> I'm not going to go past that on getting this to work (just a personal "I don't want to spend 6-weeks on this"-deadline).


Read the sticky cableCARD Installation FAQ at the top of this forum. Call the cableCARD TiVo hotline for a three way with Comcast. You have to be proactive. Just because they have the numbers right does NOT mean the numbers are entered in their DAC system correctly. There are TWO places which must be correct at Comcast.



> Below are the steps necessary for supporting CableCARD/Host and CCI in a DAC 2.80.9 lab system:
> 1. CableCARD module is installed into a Host
> 2. CableCARD/Host Pairing Information is displayed on TV and recorded
> 3. Lab personnel adds, initializes and authorizes CableCARD module as DCT2000  One way in DAC
> 4. CableCARD/Host pairing information is entered into CPMS, validation message is generated
> 5. Validation message is manually transferred to DAC (via FTP, disk, etc)
> 6. Utilizing a DAC script, the validation message is sent to the appropriate settop via the OOB


----------



## nedeveritt

I live in Harford County, MD, and have been suffering with the SA8300 HD DVR for the past several months. Even more so because I had previously used a Series 2 TiVo for SD cable.

Well, the TiVo HD I ordered from Amazon yesterday was delivered today. I've been through the first GS, and am up to the latest version of TiVo S/W. 

Here is where I start to get nervous.....Comcast is coming out tomorrow to install the cableCARDs. I was told they only had S-cards, but I'll ask again for an M-card tomorrow.

I have talked to 4 different CSRs, and have received 4 different versions of how my bill will be impacted. I only have TV service from Comcast, and my current bill runs about 72 dollars for basic HD and the DVR, no premium channels or packages. The rate I'm being quoted now, which was provided by the CSR who set up the visit for tomorrow, is 75 dollars.

Somehow, the math doesn't seem to add up. I was told the first card is free, and that the second card is 6 dollars. He also said something about my current service only being expanded basic, and that I would need to upgrade to full digital. Whatever that means. The DVR runs 12 per month, so I would have expected my bill to become (72 -12 (DVR) + 6 (2nd CC) = 66 Dollars.

At this point, I'm hoping the install goes smoothly, and I'll sort out the billing once it arrives.

I'll keep you all posted on how things go tomorrow.

Thanks,
Ned


----------



## Brad Bishop

pl1 said:


> Read the sticky cableCARD Installation FAQ at the top of this forum. Call the cableCARD TiVo hotline for a three way with Comcast. You have to be proactive. Just because they have the numbers right does NOT mean the numbers are entered in their DAC system correctly. There are TWO places which must be correct at Comcast.


I've gone over the cableCARD installation FAQ.

I'll try the three-way-call with Comcast tomorrow.

This feels like: In order to watch cable TV on your Tivo you have to be able to engineer a rocket that'll go to the moon.

Really, I'm willing to go through these steps but your average joe would have (should have) given up long ago. This whole process is messed up. For that I blame Comcast.

Not lashing out at you, here. This is just tremendously frustrating. I appreciate the help.

Oh, and the people I deal with at Comcast range from, "I'll send a hit to it.." (no matter what you say) to vaguely knowing what I'm talking about. You can hear their confusion in their voice as they try to figure out how to make it work.

I'm blaming Comcast for that, too (not the employees). The whole trend of, "Script the CSRs," is dumb. Better to pay them a little more, train them on your product, let them think, make decisions and, yes, even a mistake, than just having people who are told, "read the script," on the other end of the phone. It would seem like the bean counters could get it through their heads that they're paying more, overall, to have their employees waste time on the phone than the would be to properly train them and allow them to think/make decisions/mistakes. An odd mistake every so often would be better than this.


----------



## Lensman

Well, my first bad experience with a Comcast installer...

I call for my appointment a week ago. Make special pains to make sure they mark it down as a two cablecard Tivo installation. Ask for a special request to bring extra cards.

Installer shows up with one cablecard and says it's not marked down as a Tivo install. Tells me the order was placed for one cablecard and there's nothing he can do and I have to call for another appointment. There's an uncomfortable silence as I consider if there's anything I can legally do to make his life miserable. Then he says that he can go to the warehouse to pick up another card and I can call customer service to get them to quickly change the work order. He bolts as I'm calling customer service.

I get through to customer service and they say that the work order was for a two cablecard Tivo installation and the the installer is an idiot. They also tell me that I should make sure he doesn't leave and to make him install the one card he does have. I give them the bad news that he's already bolted. The agent says to hang on and that she's going to call the dispatcher and get him to come back. He can install the one card and I can either pick up the second card at the walk-in center or have another truck roll for the second card.

After a long hold she says that the dispatcher claims that the tech is already at his other job but will be back right after. I should call back in an hour to check to make sure that everything is still ok.

I call in a few more times until 10pm when they say that I should give up and reschedule an appointment - the soonest they have for a cablecard install is a week from today. Sigh. Then they drop the bomb that I can just go down to the walk-in center and pick up two cablecards and do the install myself if they have them. I'm going to head down tomorrow morning but I'm not optimistic about their having any cards.

The phone agents were all very nice but I've just got to somehow figure out a way to stop doing business with these people. I don't understand why they make it so difficult to buy over $2000 worth of services per year. It's crazy.


----------



## pl1

Brad Bishop said:


> Really, I'm willing to go through these steps but your average joe would have (should have) given up long ago. This whole process is messed up. For that I blame Comcast.


I totally 100% agree with you. I had to call OVER & OVER again in order to get someone who knew what I was talking about. I had to keep repeating myself as well. And like you said, they kept hitting the cards. FINALLY, when I spoke with a TECH SUPERVISOR, he told me one of the cards was not in the DAC system. The CSR's don't know about it. All they know is that the hit does not respond. (Although, being a one-way device, I'm confused as to how they would even know that.) Anyway, just BUST THEIR BALLS.


----------



## Merciful Fayte

So, I am brand new around here and I just wanted to say hello and let you know about my experience with my new S3. 

I actually ordered two TIvo boxes from Costco, one S3 and one TivoHD for the bedroom, but the S3 is the only one I have setup so far. I went to my local Comcast facility to drop off one of my HD STBs and to pick up two M Cards to support my new Tivos. I first did the guided setup for the Tivo and activated the Tivo service, then I did the cableCARD thing, just to make sure the core services were working fine, which they were. I then plugged in my first M-Card, and it brought up the pairing screen and told me to call Comcast, which I did. I have to say that the person that helped me seemed to know what she was doing and she asked for the information on the screen for the card. After telling her the info, and a brief 2 minute pause, the Tivo informed me that I needed to repeat the guided setup to configure all of the channels. I hung up with Comcast and performed the setup as requested. After the CARD finally was finished downloading all the necessary info, I was able to view and record all the channels that I was paying for. Everything was going well until I realized that I was only able to record and watch one channel at a time, even though I had a MULTI stream card inserted. The diagnostics screen on the Tivo said that the card was an S card. After reading these forums, I see that the S3 does not support the M-cards in MULTI stream mode, only SINGLE stream mode. Whats up with that?? Apparently the older Tivo HD supports M cards, why not the newer version? Seems strange to me. Well, luckily had another M card on hand (the one I was going to activate in my Tivo HD) so I plugged it in to the S3, called Comcast back and they were able to activate that one without a hitch also. Maybe they are getting good at these things?

Now, I just need to get one more M card and activate my Tivo HD and I should be one happy camper. Other than the fact that I seemingly needlessly have to rent 3 cable cards instead of just 2.

Any word on when or if the S3 will support the M card in Multi mode?


----------



## pl1

Merciful Fayte said:


> Other than the fact that I seemingly needlessly have to rent 3 cable cards instead of just 2.


You should get them all free. They will charge you an A/O (Additional Outlet) for every cableCARD over the first one "if" you have premium services. That's how it is supposed to work, but they might just charge everyone for A/O charges no matter what. It "should" be around $2.75/mo for each A/O.


> Any word on when or if the S3 will support the M card in Multi mode?


Those in the know (TIVOJERRY or TIVOPONY, I can't remember which) did not paint a very pretty picture on that. They had a frown face when talking about ever having multiple tuner support with the M-Card in the Series 3. One can always hope, but don't hold your breathe.


----------



## gilbreen

Merciful Fayte said:


> After reading these forums, I see that the S3 does not support the M-cards in MULTI stream mode, only SINGLE stream mode. Whats up with that?? Apparently the older Tivo HD supports M cards, why not the newer version? Seems strange to me.
> 
> Any word on when or if the S3 will support the M card in Multi mode?


The S3 is the older Tivo model and the Tivo HD is the newer model. Can't say whether the S3 will pick up M Card support in Multi mode - I only have Tivo HDs each with one M Card.


----------



## Brad Bishop

Merciful Fayte said:


> So, I am brand new around here and I just wanted to say hello and let you know about my experience with my new S3.
> 
> I actually ordered two TIvo boxes from Costco, one S3 and one TivoHD for the bedroom, but the S3 is the only one I have setup so far. I went to my local Comcast facility to drop off one of my HD STBs and to pick up two M Cards to support my new Tivos. I first did the guided setup for the Tivo and activated the Tivo service, then I did the cableCARD thing, just to make sure the core services were working fine, which they were. I then plugged in my first M-Card, and it brought up the pairing screen and told me to call Comcast, which I did. I have to say that the person that helped me seemed to know what she was doing and she asked for the information on the screen for the card. After telling her the info, and a brief 2 minute pause, the Tivo informed me that I needed to repeat the guided setup to configure all of the channels. I hung up with Comcast and performed the setup as requested. After the CARD finally was finished downloading all the necessary info, I was able to view and record all the channels that I was paying for. Everything was going well until I realized that I was only able to record and watch one channel at a time, even though I had a MULTI stream card inserted. The diagnostics screen on the Tivo said that the card was an S card. After reading these forums, I see that the S3 does not support the M-cards in MULTI stream mode, only SINGLE stream mode. Whats up with that?? Apparently the older Tivo HD supports M cards, why not the newer version? Seems strange to me. Well, luckily had another M card on hand (the one I was going to activate in my Tivo HD) so I plugged it in to the S3, called Comcast back and they were able to activate that one without a hitch also. Maybe they are getting good at these things?


Except for your realization that you needed two cards for your S3, your install went exactly how it was supposed to go.

For me, I can't pick up cableCards from my local office. They have to send a 'specialist' out. I think, ultimately, that's probably the thing that grates against me the most. Everytime you get get a card, or even a cable box, for that matter, my local (Atlanta) Comcast insists on sending a specialist out. Seems to me that most of us can plug in a cablebox now and, if we can't, that's when we should be given the option of having someone to come out and do it. It'd be like having to have a 'specialist' telephone installation guy come out with your phone (this is how it used to be - you'd have to call the phone company so you could rent a phone from them and they'd come out and the specialist would plug it in for you).

So, back to the cable company, you end up having to take 3-hour blocks out of your life to wait around for someone to plug something in for you and, when it doesn't work the 'specialist' resolution is to hit the box over and over again and to send another specialist back out.

Somehow, DirecTV was able to get his all working and even have homeowners install their own satellite dishes 15 years ago.

As you can probably tell, I'm still lacking service and am very aggravated with this whole process. I've said it before, I don't blame the guy coming out or even the person on the phone. They're just doing what they've been told to do. I blame the higher-ups in the companies for making this so stupidly painful in the name of squeezing extra money out of me. It's not like I'm getting better service by paying for that service call, I'm just having my pocket picked for something that they can't seem to accomplish.

Dare I use the angry smiley? I dare:


----------



## nedeveritt

nedeveritt said:


> I live in Harford County, MD, and have been suffering with the SA8300 HD DVR for the past several months. Even more so because I had previously used a Series 2 TiVo for SD cable.
> 
> Well, the TiVo HD I ordered from Amazon yesterday was delivered today. I've been through the first GS, and am up to the latest version of TiVo S/W.
> 
> Here is where I start to get nervous.....Comcast is coming out tomorrow to install the cableCARDs. I was told they only had S-cards, but I'll ask again for an M-card tomorrow.
> 
> I'll keep you all posted on how things go tomorrow.
> 
> Thanks,
> Ned


Short Version: My TiVo HD is up and running with the 2 S-cards.

Long Version: Comcast tech arrived at 8am with a multistream card. He told me this was his first cable card install, so I knew right then it was going to be a long day. He was unable to get the M-card paired and "hit". So about 9am he left to go back to the warehouse to get some s-cards. He returned about 10am with a handful of s-cards. He spent the next 2 hours on the phone with the head-end trying to them going. They had all the necessary information, but could not get it right. They assured him they could "finish it up" on their end, and directed him to take my old SA8300 and head on to his next appointment. An hour passed, and nothing improved. So I called back to discover they were still having issues. At first, I was told the tech could not return today, but after some complaining, I was promised he would return in the next hour. He did, armed with more S-cards. This time, I called the TiVo hotline while the tech dealt with the head-end. The TiVo rep was extremely helpful, suggesting we reboot the TiVo after the first card was not pairing correctly. After doing this, we got card 1 going, encrypted channels and all. We had to re-boot again to get card 2 paired correctly. It finally worked as well. I was his first appointment, and he ended up leaving for good around 3pm.

I guess this is par for the course. I can't imagine how this would have played out had I not read up on the issues to expect and the persistence required to achieve success.

At the end of the day, I'm glad it all worked out. The next battle will be to get the billing straightened out, still not sure what to expect there.

Thanks,
Ned


----------



## Gregor

Brad Bishop said:


> Except for your realization that you needed two cards for your S3, your install went exactly how it was supposed to go.
> 
> For me, I can't pick up cableCards from my local office. They have to send a 'specialist' out. I think, ultimately, that's probably the thing that grates against me the most. Everytime you get get a card, or even a cable box, for that matter, my local (Atlanta) Comcast insists on sending a specialist out. Seems to me that most of us can plug in a cablebox now and, if we can't, that's when we should be given the option of having someone to come out and do it. It'd be like having to have a 'specialist' telephone installation guy come out with your phone (this is how it used to be - you'd have to call the phone company so you could rent a phone from them and they'd come out and the specialist would plug it in for you).
> 
> So, back to the cable company, you end up having to take 3-hour blocks out of your life to wait around for someone to plug something in for you and, when it doesn't work the 'specialist' resolution is to hit the box over and over again and to send another specialist back out.
> 
> Somehow, DirecTV was able to get his all working and even have homeowners install their own satellite dishes 15 years ago.
> 
> As you can probably tell, I'm still lacking service and am very aggravated with this whole process. I've said it before, I don't blame the guy coming out or even the person on the phone. They're just doing what they've been told to do. I blame the higher-ups in the companies for making this so stupidly painful in the name of squeezing extra money out of me. It's not like I'm getting better service by paying for that service call, I'm just having my pocket picked for something that they can't seem to accomplish.
> 
> Dare I use the angry smiley? I dare:


I feel your pain. I have had some awful experiences with Comcast and with getting my last S3, if I didn't know the process of pairing up the cards, I would have sent the box back.

FWIW, I understand that the cable cards are extremely touchy about signal levels, and in many areas the cable infrastructure just isn't up to par for the cards.

I think the cable cards are overengineered and unnecessarily complex. It could have been much more streamlined than it is, and a web interface for customers into the conditional access systems would save both time and frustration.

One of my neighbors just got FIOS and added a Tivo HD and had no problems installing it. I'm seriously considering changing over after the holidays.


----------



## Merciful Fayte

gilbreen said:


> The S3 is the older Tivo model and the Tivo HD is the newer model.


LOL geez, I told you I was a noob! :up:


----------



## Turtleboy

I'm thinking of buying a TivoHD tomorow (Black Friday).

I wonder if I can stroll into my local comcast and pick up cablecards, or if they will still make someone come out.


----------



## dswallow

Turtleboy said:


> I'm thinking of buying a TivoHD tomorow (Black Friday).
> 
> I wonder if I can stroll into my local comcast and pick up cablecards, or if they will still make someone come out.


Highly, highly unlikely.

However there's a reasonable chance you could call Comcast today and schedule an appointment for tomorrow or Saturday. I've been surprised how often they've responded next day when I've had to call for an appointment.


----------



## pl1

Turtleboy said:


> I wonder if I can stroll into my local comcast and pick up cablecards, or if they will still make someone come out.


They made someone come out just to FIX the cableCARDS after they made someone come out who failed to install them correctly the first time. Multiple calls were futile. YMMV.


----------



## Qwertinsky

Turtleboy said:


> I'm thinking of buying a TivoHD tomorow (Black Friday).
> 
> I wonder if I can stroll into my local comcast and pick up cablecards, or if they will still make someone come out.


It depends on what market you are in. 
Some Comcast markets, like mine, allow you to pick them up and self install. 
Some markets require a truck roll and a Comcast guy to install them.

Call the 800# and ask.


----------



## dswallow

Qwertinsky said:


> Call the 800# and ask.


Even that is no guarantee; so many people have related stories of being told they can pick them up only to try to do so and be told they can't, wasting the trip and their time. You need a first-hand report from someone who has done so to be sure.


----------



## murryamorris

dswallow said:


> Even that is no guarantee; so many people have related stories of being told they can pick them up only to try to do so and be told they can't, wasting the trip and their time. You need a first-hand report from someone who has done so to be sure.


Easiest way is to call the local Comcast store and they will know. I didn't call the 800 but the local Comcast and they said no problem and it wasn't.


----------



## Brad Bishop

My TiVo HD is now working w/ Comcast and two S-Cards. The guy who came Friday was knowledgeable and helpful.

He said that there would be no charge for the extra S-Card since it was just replacing 1 M-Card that they couldn't get working. My guess is that I'll have the $2 charge for the extra S-Card on my next bill.

Anyway, it works now.

I have TiVo-happiness with Comcast (well, for now, until SDV rears it's head). It's so exceptionally nice to be able to see just the channels I receive and not endless "Buy A Car OnDemand" crap between the real channels.


----------



## pl1

Brad Bishop said:


> My TiVo HD is now working w/ Comcast and two S-Cards. The guy who came Friday was knowledgeable and helpful.
> 
> He said that there would be no charge for the extra S-Card since it was just replacing 1 M-Card that they couldn't get working. My guess is that I'll have the $2 charge for the extra S-Card on my next bill.
> 
> Anyway, it works now.
> 
> I have TiVo-happiness with Comcast (well, for now, until SDV rears it's head). It's so exceptionally nice to be able to see just the channels I receive and not endless "Buy A Car OnDemand" crap between the real channels.


HEY! Glad you finally got somewhere! I thought we were going to lose you, by returning your TiVo and all. Comcast sure doesn't make it easy.

Now that I have both of my TiVo's all set up, Thursday I made a backup of each unit JUST SO I don't have to call Comcast out again if I ever do have to replace my hard drive. That's how scared I am of having to deal with them.


----------



## kinsekd

Since I did the install myself, there was no charge for that. First cablecard was free. Second was $1.50. While HD costs $6.95 per month on top of basic cable, there is no additional monthly fee for the cablecards. Very reasonable I thought.

The only installation issue I had was because the original installation tech ran the coax into my surge suppressor instead of the Tivo Series 3. (In all fairness, I have a very complex system and one component is stacked on top of another.) Once I did a little troubleshooting and figured it all out, they were very courteous.

Did I mention that the picture is drop dead gorgeous? Virtually identical to what I can get OTA? Only problem is that I can only get a couple of the local HD channels with an antenna because I am on the wrong end of a small mountain.


----------



## david4788

kinsekd said:


> Since I did the install myself, there was no charge for that. First cablecard was free. Second was $1.50. While HD costs $6.95 per month on top of basic cable, there is no additional monthly fee for the cablecards. Very reasonable I thought.
> 
> The only installation issue I had was because the original installation tech ran the coax into my surge suppressor instead of the Tivo Series 3. (In all fairness, I have a very complex system and one component is stacked on top of another.) Once I did a little troubleshooting and figured it all out, they were very courteous.
> 
> Did I mention that the picture is drop dead gorgeous? Virtually identical to what I can get OTA? Only problem is that I can only get a couple of the local HD channels with an antenna because I am on the wrong end of a small mountain.


You really don't need to pay for the HD at $6.95. CR adds that because they just don't understand that you are not using their box. If you talk to one of the managers you should be able to get that removed if your using a TiVo. I have the digital starter package that includes the 1 m-card. No other fees at all.


----------



## Brad Bishop

pl1 said:


> HEY! Glad you finally got somewhere! I thought we were going to lose you, by returning your TiVo and all. Comcast sure doesn't make it easy.
> 
> Now that I have both of my TiVo's all set up, Thursday I made a backup of each unit JUST SO I don't have to call Comcast out again if I ever do have to replace my hard drive. That's how scared I am of having to deal with them.


I did the same thing. I picked up an external WD 1TB HD from Circuit city ($200 + taxes after rebate) and then took my current 1TB Hitachi drive and put it into my TiVo HD (Thanks WinMFS!).

Since I did it after the fact I should be set if/when that Hitachi drive fails. I'll just copy the original again and be back up and running.

I thought I had read a 'restart after upgrading' and/or a 'clear and delete after upgrading'. I did both just to be safe and had forgotten that you lose your Logos until the next software update (I likes the logos). Anyway, I'll live without them for now.


----------



## Brad Bishop

david4788 said:


> You really don't need to pay for the HD at $6.95. CR adds that because they just don't understand that you are not using their box. If you talk to one of the managers you should be able to get that removed if your using a TiVo. I have the digital starter package that includes the 1 m-card. No other fees at all.


Do you get non-local HD channels if you don't pay for the HD package?

Like AEHD, National Geographic HD, Discovery HD, etc?

I know you get local channels in HD as part of anything (unencrypted QAM) but you can't really tell if you need the HD package after that.


----------



## pl1

Brad Bishop said:


> I thought I had read a 'restart after upgrading' and/or a 'clear and delete after upgrading'. I did both just to be safe and had forgotten that you lose your Logos until the next software update (I likes the logos). Anyway, I'll live without them for now.


Watch out with Clear and Delete. That can wipe out the cableCARD pairing. http://techdigs.net/content/view/46/42/


> Clear & Delete everything
> 
> The Clear & Delete everything menu resets the TiVo Series 3 back to factory settings. If you have installed and configured CableCARDs, your CableCARD will need to be re-registered with the Cable company. Most Cable providers can and will do this over the phone. But, be aware that there can be problems. For example, as of this writing, the system used by Comcast to manage CableCARD registrations inadvertently stores the old Data value in an area they call the sidecar. When changing the Data value on an existing card, even after a new value is put in this field, the field may revert to the old value automatically without their knowledge. Check before you hang up because if this error occurs, you will not receive your premium channels. It turns out, Comcast has to essentially exit the screen and re-enter, and then re-input the Data value. Bottomline, if you are doing this with your cable provider, have them double check the Data value after exiting the window on their system to be sure you both have the same number.
> 
> Other settings in the Restart or Reset System may change the Cable Cards, so don't use them unless you absolutely have to.


----------



## david4788

Brad Bishop said:


> Do you get non-local HD channels if you don't pay for the HD package?
> 
> Like AEHD, National Geographic HD, Discovery HD, etc?
> 
> I know you get local channels in HD as part of anything (unencrypted QAM) but you can't really tell if you need the HD package after that.


Sure do! I asked for HBO for 6 months for "pain and suffering" so I get all the HBO including HD without paying for the HD package. That is really for a HD only box not the actual signal.


----------



## Luke M

david4788 said:


> I have the digital starter package that includes the 1 m-card. No other fees at all.


Is it really necessary to take 'digital starter' to get the CableCard? Or did you take 'digital starter' because you actually wanted a cable box for VOD?


----------



## david4788

Luke M said:


> Is it really necessary to take 'digital starter' to get the CableCard? Or did you take 'digital starter' because you actually wanted a cable box for VOD?


I had extended basic, but to get the digital chanels plus the card it cost me a wopping $1/m more to go to digital basic. So I guess the answer to your question is, yes, as far as I could tell.


----------



## 1283

Luke M said:


> Is it really necessary to take 'digital starter' to get the CableCard?


Not in my area. Limited basic + $1.79 for two cards.


----------



## Luke M

c3 said:


> Not in my area. Limited basic + $1.79 for two cards.


And this gives all the digital channels (SD and HD) corresponding to the limited basic analog channels, right?


----------



## 1283

Luke M said:


> And this gives all the digital channels (SD and HD) corresponding to the limited basic analog channels, right?


yes


----------



## Luke M

c3 said:


> Luke M said:
> 
> 
> 
> And this gives all the digital channels (SD and HD) corresponding to the limited basic analog channels, right?
> 
> 
> 
> yes
Click to expand...

Out of curiosity, is ESPN included in limited basic on your system, and if so, do you also get ESPN HD?

(It is here...and ESPN HD is unencrypted)


----------



## 1283

ESPN should be part of expanded basic, not limited basic. The limited basic HD channels include the local broadcast channels only. Other HD channels require at least digital classic.


----------



## nedeveritt

I got my TiVo HD running last week with 2 S-cards and dumped the Comcast DVR. So I started looking into how much this switch was going to cost me. Reports vary widely on the level of service required and fees associated with the cable cards.

*Pre-TiVo Billing*
56.95 - Digital Starter
11.95 - DVR (SA8300 HD)
68.90 - Total not including taxes

*Quoted Rate with TiVo*
68.95 - Digital Services
5.95 - 2nd S-card
74.90 - Total not including taxes

I just couldn't figure out how they arrived at such a high number, so I called to investigate. I was told the minimum package available for cable cards was the Digital Services package. This included a cable card and HD. Then a fee for the second card.

After a lengthy discussion, I was transferred to a local rep who told me the same thing. However, she was willing to give me a 14 dollar monthly discount for 1 year, which lowers my bill to 60.90 plus taxes.

When I mentioned others in the area (like david4788 in Ellicott City, MD) that have the same h/w running on the Digital Starter, she was surprised by this since we are all on the same system in this MD region. She put me on hold to ask tech support about this, and came back saying the Digital Services package I have was required to keep the cable cards. I could probaly call again and get a totally different explanation.

So for the next year, I'm content with this level of service and the 14 dollar discount. Its 8 dollars less than my Pre-TiVo rate, which will offset the monthly TiVo rate for 3 years prepaid.

But why are the local policies and billing so inconsistent? The service requirements vary. Comcast local charges 5.95 for the 2nd card, even when the corporate website states a regulated fee of up to 1.91. They have no idea what you are talking about when you mention it to them, just "I don't have a code for that".

How do you get through to these folks? Maybe things will improve in the next year. One thing is for sure, I'm very glad to be back on TiVo.

Thanks,
Ned


----------



## dr_lha

Update: So far 4 calls to Comcast 2 truck rolls (one this morning) and still no scrambled channels.

This morning I had the pleasure of having 2 Comcast Engineers at my house. Sadly they both seemed a bit clueless with the TiVo (clearly they had never used one before, not a good sign). Anyway - they were not the problem. The guy on the phone was the problem, he just seemed totally incompetent. They tried to put a new M-Card in the system but he could get it paired, all he kept saying was that the Host-ID was already paired to another card. My helpful suggestion that this was probably because he didn't remove the previous card from the system was met by more confusion and "I just don't know what to do". 

So the guys left my house with me in no better situation, and they came to early to have a 3 way call with TiVo. They're supposed to be working on the problem today, but who knows how they will fix it if the guys don't seem to understand how to set up the system in their computer. Hopefully the guy will manage to get hold of someone higher up to explain it to him.

Not best pleased. I'd switch to Dish in an instant, but right now Comcast is the only way I can get locals in HD (I don't even get HD OTA, let alone on Dish or DTV). 

They promised to call me by the end of business today, but I've heard that promise from Comcast before.


----------



## PSXBatou

Has anyone had a easy time with Comcast? I am starting to get a bit freaked out now. I just ordered a TiVo HD from Amazon, it will be here tomrorow, Comcast will roll out next Friday. 

From the person I talked to on the phone they said my bill should go down in price since i no longer have the HD DVR. The first Cable Card was free and the 2nd was 1.50/mo. Of course Comcast CSR's aren't always the sharpest knives in the block.

Would it make it easier if I just stopped by the local office and got two Cable Cards myself? I remember when I had a grounding issue caused by their box outside my house (Hum bars on all HD channels and some SD Channels), it took them months to rectify the issue and I ended up putting in a Monster Cable PowerCenter HTS 2000 MKII in place to solve it faster.

I am now feeling a bit apprehensive on my purchase as I really dread going through hell with Comcast again.


----------



## tj722

To follow up on my Comcast install, I also have had billing problems.

After my hassle getting the CableCARDs installed, I finally got my bill. It was about double the usual amount.

The DVR charge was still on there. I immediately called CS and they told me they had no record of a tech coming to my house and taking away my DVR, so they had to still charge me for it (and the associated remote). They said that unless I produced a receipt for it, I would be charged for the DVR replacement (~500 bucks). I was basically treated like I was trying to steal the box! 

The next day, I went to the Comcast DC office (which is a PAIN to get to), waited in a long line (certainly my cable fees do NOT go to customer service) , and showed the rep my receipt. She took off the DVR and remote charge.

But there were more problems. The installation of the CableCARD caused my monthly charge to go UP by about 13 dollars. I asked the rep at the office what the deal was and she told me my promotion had "ended" and that I had to pay the full rate. I did not think that it was a coincidence that my promotion ended on the very same day I had the CableCARD installed. I was furious, but there was nothing I could do. Even if I went back to the Comcast DVR, I would have to pay the new rate. She even told me I should look at it as if it were an "upgrade." 

I also asked to have my install fee refunded since I had to go through so much hassle to fix all of this. Of course, that was futile. I decided to leave before they started charging me for a DVR again.

After all the adjustments, my new rate puts my monthly bill about the same as it was before TiVo. So much for it paying for itself. 

One of the lessons learned is to make sure you have a receipt for all equipment that you receive and give back to the cable company. I know this should be standard procedure, but I've never really thought about things like that till now. Unfortunately, for me, my receipts for the CableCARDs are very confusing (lots of scribbles as the tech tried new/different cards), so I fear I will be dinged with a replacement CableCARD fee at some point.

I do not know how a "normal" everyday user (e.g., one who does not even know about forums like these) could ever endure such an experience. This is probably exactly what Comcast is thinking.

Someday, I will have a choice of cable providers. Until then, I am stuck with this horrible company.


----------



## TiVo Troll

nedeveritt said:


> But why are the local policies and billing so inconsistent? The service requirements vary. Comcast local charges 5.95 for the 2nd card, even when the corporate website states a regulated fee of up to 1.91. They have no idea what you are talking about when you mention it to them, just "I don't have a code for that".
> 
> How do you get through to these folks? Maybe things will improve in the next year. One thing is for sure, I'm very glad to be back on TiVo.
> 
> Thanks,
> Ned


Comcast's billing structure is as confusing as any I've ever seen. Apparently the $5.95 you're being billed is really an _Additional Outlet Fee_.

Here's Comcast's FAQ on the issue.

If a Comcast customer only subs to $15 Limited Basic with 1 HDTiVo there's no addtional Comcast charge. Comcast includes HD simulcasts of OTA channels in its Limited Basic lineup. There's even a *trick* to enable a single S3 on a Comcast Limited Basic account to achieve the same thing w/o an extra CC charge.


----------



## btwyx

PSXBatou said:


> Has anyone had a easy time with Comcast?


I don't think its possible to have an easy time with Comcast but my last install was about as easy as it gets. The first appointment was 2 weeks out from when I rang up, but when the guy finally arrived he put the cards in, call in the numbers and the cards just worked.


> From the person I talked to on the phone they said my bill should go down in price since i no longer have the HD DVR. The first Cable Card was free and the 2nd was 1.50/mo. Of course Comcast CSR's aren't always the sharpest knives in the block.


That's the way its supposed to be according to the Comcast website, thought the price of the second card has gone up to $1.79. The biggest problem is getting them to not charge you for an "Additional outlet" which is $6.99. When I got my first S3, I got a "free" cable box along side it, they charged me the A/O fee, that's not free by my definition, so it went back. With latest install the A/O fee again appeared, but there was also a credit for the cable box I don't have to offset that, so I just pay the $1.79 for the second card.


> Would it make it easier if I just stopped by the local office and got two Cable Cards myself?


It would, but my system won't let me.


----------



## Brad Bishop

One of the things that suck is if they can't/won't get an M-Card working for you.

This is what happened to me. They tried two M-Cards. One was assigned to someone else and they didn't have the technology to assign it to me. The other was just a bad card (I think they just hosed it up but they deemed it bad).

Finally they put in 2-SCards and got it working. So now because of their screw-ups, I'm likely going to be charged an addtional $2/month that I really don't need to be charged. I'm left with the choice of either fighting with them and, likely, not getting it taken off. Calling them up again and hope that they'll bring an M-Card and get it working + that I'll have to pay some stupid truck-roll fee. Or just giving up and realizing that it works now and best to leave well-enough alone (I'll take this choice).

Just sucks that I get bilked out of $2/month when it's their fault.


----------



## PSXBatou

Brad Bishop said:


> One of the things that suck is if they can't/won't get an M-Card working for you.
> 
> This is what happened to me. They tried two M-Cards. One was assigned to someone else and they didn't have the technology to assign it to me. The other was just a bad card (I think they just hosed it up but they deemed it bad).
> 
> Finally they put in 2-SCards and got it working. So now because of their screw-ups, I'm likely going to be charged an addtional $2/month that I really don't need to be charged. I'm left with the choice of either fighting with them and, likely, not getting it taken off. Calling them up again and hope that they'll bring an M-Card and get it working + that I'll have to pay some stupid truck-roll fee. Or just giving up and realizing that it works now and best to leave well-enough alone (I'll take this choice).
> 
> Just sucks that I get bilked out of $2/month when it's their fault.


You would think there would be laws/regulations somewhere to prevent them from doing the stupid things I've read on this and other forums. Companies get too large and then lose sight of the fact that Customer Service means something.

Anyhow, sorry for the OT rant. I am going to run to the local office at lunch and see if i can get 2 cable cards from them. I would rather have 1 mcard, but to be honest I am quite afraid they won't know the diffference between a m and a s card. Actually, I don't either, does it say mcard/scard on it usually?


----------



## bmgoodman

PSXBatou said:


> Companies get too large and then lose sight of the fact that Customer Service means something.


What's the fun of being a monopoly if you can't treat the customers like @#$* and still collect their money?


----------



## bizzy

you mis-spelled 'extort'


----------



## Brad Bishop

PSXBatou said:


> You would think there would be laws/regulations somewhere to prevent them from doing the stupid things I've read on this and other forums. Companies get too large and then lose sight of the fact that Customer Service means something.
> 
> Anyhow, sorry for the OT rant. I am going to run to the local office at lunch and see if i can get 2 cable cards from them. I would rather have 1 mcard, but to be honest I am quite afraid they won't know the diffference between a m and a s card. Actually, I don't either, does it say mcard/scard on it usually?


the Mcard has an "M" on it 
(you only need one if you have a TiVo HD - put it into slot 1)


----------



## dr_lha

Update: Comcast not only called me back, but they also got my Digital Cable channels working! I guess I should be happy this process only took 12 days. Surprisingly the issue was at the "head-end", i.e. in the Comcast computer system and not the TiVo or CableCard. The key seemed to be the fact that one of my engineers got so angry during the visit that the guy on the phone didn't seem to have a clue that he spent 5 mins outside yelling at his supervisor, so they must have decided it was time to sort out my issue. Good for me, but it really highlights how clueless "normal" Comcast support people that this guy just didn't have a clue how to set up the cablecard, and yet he was the "go to guy" for the technicians to call to set these things up.

Well its over for now, and I have my channels. I'm very happy, until they start deciding SDV is a great idea of course. 

PS: FYI I am being charged no additional outlet fees and $2.00 for a "second" cable card (I have 1 M-Card), so by going from a Digital Cable box to TiVo HD, I'm paying $2 more a month, but I get a bunch of HD channels as part of the "Digitial Basic" tier including ESPNS, Discovery, UHD, TNT and a couple of others.


----------



## JakiChan

So now with an SDV solution on the horizon I was wondering - I've seen some folks referencing saving money when switching to TiVo with Comcast but I was looking at my bill and it looks like I pay $11.95/mo for the Comcast DVR. If I prepay a year of TiVo service I might save a dollar a month. Am I missing something?

(Personally, the cost of the tivo service is one thing that holds me back. I mean if Comcast can afford to rent hardware to me for $12 then I'm not sure why the tivo service costs $13...)


----------



## troche

First, as a newbie, the post below was rejected because webaddresses arent allowed in newbie posts and my post seems to be rejected cos there is a searchbot looking for the letter c then the letter o then the letter m. So my post about C0mcast cable will have to refer to C0mcast this way. This saga took place in September, when I wrote this, maybe when I post this tonight itll finally pass the filter. 

Onward

I got a new HD TiVo last week, and I was reading all these C0mcast posts, and I of course had this sense of impending dread. It seems like such a roll of the dice when starting out on ones own CableCard saga  your C0mcast experience will either be a breeze or sadly pathetic. I picked up the phone. My saga began. Which would it be??

Drum roll

Awww, too bad. Yours will be sadly pathetic.

Here, as briefly as I can, is what happened. Called 1-800-C0MCAST, around 930AM, got a CSR right away, in Atlanta no less, where I am. Simply said I wanted a CableCard installation appointment, after confirming there was no pick up option. Very friendly guy. Went on to explain that I wanted two cards for a one outlet billing set up. Only then did I explain this was for a TiVo. CSR said hed never handled a TiVo installation. I told him I had done a lot of research  also mentioned I am a video editor with an engineering degree  so when I said the first card should be free, the second one $1.50 etc, he was like one outlet? sure boss, whatever you want. Mentioned to pls put request for 2 cards and 2 backups as sometimes they fail.

He was v keen on being helpful, we chatted, he said his brother just got a TiVo and that he, the CSR wished he knew more. I suggested he go to this very forum and read the posts re:C0mcast. 

Was v surprised to hear there was an appointment open the very next afternoon (!)

Well so far so good. Next day, the tech calls, says hello, hes 20 minutes away, wants to let me know that C0mcast dont have no TiVo cards. 

Pardon?

C0mcast dont have no TiVo cards. 

Uh oh, bad sign. No, I say, I need regular cable cards that will be installed in my TiVo as if installing in a regular HDTV. 

I understand all that, he says, but C0mcast dont supply no TiVo cards, you have to get them from TiVo. 

Have you ever installed cards in a TiVo I ask? 

No. 

Well then bring over regular CableCards and well sort it out.


Guy arrives an hour and a half later. He is looking at the cards puzzlingly.... and admits hes actually never installed any CableCards at all, EVER. Hoo boy, I think, aint C0mcast just an embarrassment? So I said hey pal, have a seat, I have the instructions, let me try this myself. But he wanted to put it in the slot. OK, fine.

I learned later he brought 2 multistream cards. When you install card 1 into slot one TiVo says Single Stream card inserted. A few secs later the TiVo screen updates to Multi, I missed that, and it threw me. Since he held the cards I didnt see the card said M-Card  I began the process as if they were single stream. 

No matter, cos things were about to go downhill. I did the setup instructions and I then told him it was OK call in to activate, He gets on his cellphone. 

He does that, um, urban cell thing where he talks to the cell a foot away with the cell speaker on. I hear him reach some lazy confused person at C0mcast who says there was no one there to send the signal; they were all out on a smoke break. ALL of them he asks?? Ain't no one over there says the Voice, you need to just calm down and call back. 

My tech takes offense: Im a professional, I dont need this! he barks. 

We wait 10 mins, he calls again, I can hear new op saying yes Ill send a signal.

Well where was you all earlier!!?? my tech demands. Terse answer: I been here all the time. "Well X said you were all out smoking." Terser answer: That is a lie. She is a liar. Tech: "well why didnt you answer 10 mins ago if you were there?" She says now you are lying. "No YOU are lying." No you!

Babies!

This augment escalates while I sit there, went on and on while I sat there, amazed. I said to myself if Id videod this and put it on YouTube, itd rank #8 by Friday.

They move on, and the office dweeb finally sends signal. After a time, cablecard responds, but it does not unlock my digital tier (premium) channels, just the analog group. I install the 2nd card, now Tivo auto-prompts to say that is a multi stream card, you dont need that, eject it. But after ejecting the 2nd card, TiVo takes all my channels to black and I am getting NOTHING. 

Maybe it is a cable strength issue I say. OK, the tech says, Ill get my tester from my truck. Ummmmm, wait, he says, no, I dont have my tester. I dont have my truck. I just have my car. Ive been having a busy day.

Back to square one. So I have him call the office again to send a signal again, and he takes out his cell with its little loud speaker and dials in. I feel like I am walking up the stairs to Linda Blair, here we go again.

More arguing. Now it is revealed the whole system is down, my account cant be logged into, and even if we wanted a signal sent, the DEPET signaling system is down too. He hangs up, and heads to the door. Well theres nothing I can do, and I gotta go, sign here, said TECHNICIAN 8678.

So tech 8768 leaves  I sure got my 20 dollars worth out of that service call dont you think? When he came I got 77 channels, now I got zero. No Truck. No tools, no gear. C0mcast T-shirt, though, thats something. Did I mention hes tech 8768?

He leaves the unused card on the table. The next day I call the 800 number and tell them my saga and how the DEPET was down they OK OK fine sorry said this rushed CSR -- Ill send the signal. 30 mins later, no change. All channels still black. 

All along TiVo has kept asking to re-run the guided setup, but as this list has said it is usually not necessary if you ran it pre-card-install, I have not. But now I do, and it WAS a waste of time it takes 30 mins, and there is no change, I am still at square 1. I learn that all that guided setup does is ask for your zip, and your cable systems name, and then it downloads the whole schedule for all channels up to 999. So this process would not need to be redone just cos your card changed what you can and cannot get, not what your cable co has overall.

So I eject card 1, and load the unused card. I call the 800 number for a signal. Now it is the evening and it takes 20 mins to get yet another CSR. I call back an hour later to say THAT signal did nothing. FIFTH (SIXTH?) CSR says signal has now been sent to both cards, and both cards have both sent back data indicating they are OK. 

My word, could it actually be a TiVo issue?

I eject card 2, replace it with card 1, and unplug the Tivo, wait 10 sec, plug it in. During the usual long reboot, I look up the TiVo HD help line and prepare to call. Suddenly a sound from the HDTV  sitcom audio! All channels are there! The OTA HDs the cool free HDs C0mcast has never bothered to tell anyone about, and my digital basic tier  BBC etc. What a nice surprise.

Two days later I returned the extra card to the Tivo office in Chamblee. I began to relate this long story and the guy just cut me off and asked if I wanted the service call charge refunded. End of story.. .

Atlanta out.


----------



## mvp119

I currently have limited basic cable from Comcast (Ocean County NJ) for $15/month. I can get the local HDTV channels on my tivo HD but without Guide data. Does anyone know if it is possible to get cable cards and stay on the limited basic cable? or do I need to pay for digital cable and a lot of channels that I don't need?

I wouldn't mind paying an extra $10/month to get my HD channels mapped correctly, but an extra $45 for digital cable is not worth it to me. I tried getting HD OTA but could not receive a signal from any of the networks.

Thanks,

Mike


----------



## rlawson4

After reading all of these responses, I have to say that Comcast has met my expectations in that they have completely dropped the ball. They have failed to show up for 3 appointments. They did appear at one appointment with 2 broken S-Cards. So, 10 days out, I have no cable cards. They insist that I must have one of their "installers" come to my house. They will not allow me to pick cards at my local office. They also have told me that they are out of cards, however, they keep making appointments only to fail to appear due to not having the cards. It all appears to be a vain attempt to not allow me to choose my own set-top box and return to their awful DVR.


----------



## CrispyCritter

mvp119 said:


> I currently have limited basic cable from Comcast (Ocean County NJ) for $15/month. I can get the local HDTV channels on my tivo HD but without Guide data. Does anyone know if it is possible to get cable cards and stay on the limited basic cable? or do I need to pay for digital cable and a lot of channels that I don't need?
> 
> I wouldn't mind paying an extra $10/month to get my HD channels mapped correctly, but an extra $45 for digital cable is not worth it to me. I tried getting HD OTA but could not receive a signal from any of the networks.


I've seen at least half a dozen people here who've reported being able to get cablecards with limited basic on Comcast, so it's possible. I don't think I've seen anybody in NJ, though - it's been several in California, Houston, and perhaps Chicago. It depends on what you can convince your local franchise to do for you, and some franchises are insistent on going to a digital package. But it's worth trying.

Note some people have been able to add digital cable, get cablecards, and drop digital cable (keeping the cable cards). That's a more expensive gamble.


----------



## david4788

Please update your profiles to at least your general location. It will allow others to help if they live in your area. Thanks


----------



## PSXBatou

I really don't get why they will not let you just pick up the cable cards. I tried the local Roseville office (closer to my work) and they will not give out cards, instead they have to "roll" a truck to install them. Basically they said the wanted to be sure it was installed correctly and to be honest that is why I would rather do it myself since the majority of the installers I have met have very little to no experience with technology. 

I'm sure its a money thing, they want that $13.99 for the install fee.. I would be willing to pay the fee just to be able to get the cards from a local office and not have to deal with someone coming to my home and either 1. bringing the wrong equipment 2. not bringing enough cards 3. Not knowing anything about what was going on. 

Most my service calls out here end up requiring a 2nd or a 3rd visit, I have an appointment next Friday to get my cable cards but I will be calling to confirm the appointment and be sure that its noted that I need 2 cable cards and that its for a TiVo install. 

I'll keep my fingers crossed that it goes well, but I don't have high expectations. Sorry for the rant, I would just like to be able to get the cards myself instead of having someone come to my home to do something that I am more than capable of doing by myself...


----------



## Neenahboy

I just tried calling to add the Sports Entertainment package for NFL Network and was told by two separate reps that it couldn't be done because of my CableCARDS. I assume they're BSing me (again)?


----------



## Graymalkin

Neenahboy said:


> I just tried calling to add the Sports Entertainment package for NFL Network and was told by two separate reps that it couldn't be done because of my CableCARDS. I assume they're BSing me (again)?


If the Sports Entertainment package requires the same sort of interactivity as OnDemand or PPV, then you won't be able to get that with the CableCARDs. You'll need a Comcast box for that.


----------



## pl1

Graymalkin said:


> If the Sports Entertainment package requires the same sort of interactivity as OnDemand or PPV, then you won't be able to get that with the CableCARDs. You'll need a Comcast box for that.


It doesn't. It is a $4.99 sports package tier that includes NHL networks and a few other stations.


----------



## btwyx

Neenahboy said:


> I just tried calling to add the Sports Entertainment package for NFL Network and was told by two separate reps that it couldn't be done because of my CableCARDS. I assume they're BSing me (again)?


I get the sports package with CableCards. It does sound like BS.


----------



## jmpage2

Neenahboy said:


> I just tried calling to add the Sports Entertainment package for NFL Network and was told by two separate reps that it couldn't be done because of my CableCARDS. I assume they're BSing me (again)?


If the package is delivered by SDV or some other 2 way protocol then yes, you're screwed with cable cards.


----------



## Neenahboy

jmpage2 said:


> If the package is delivered by SDV or some other 2 way protocol then yes, you're screwed with cable cards.


Have they gone SDV in Chicago yet? Haven't heard anything, and a quick Google doesn't indicate anything.


----------



## jmpage2

Neenahboy said:


> Have they gone SDV in Chicago yet? Haven't heard anything, and a quick Google doesn't indicate anything.


No idea, but it's one of the only valid excuses for why they can't bond that channel to your cable cards.


----------



## Neenahboy

jmpage2 said:


> No idea, but it's one of the only valid excuses for why they can't bond that channel to your cable cards.


Well, the point is now moot. 

The third round in my CSR roulette proved successful.


----------



## jlee301

I have Tivo Series3 unit with the latest software.

I have the Comcast installer coming to my house tomorrow and would like to know whether or not the installer can use one MCARD in order to get both tuners active or will I still need two cards.

I've read that the TivoHD units can handle using just one MCARD to make both tuners work, but is the Series3 still not ready for this?

I am asking because I want to make sure the installer brings enough cards with him to get the job done smoothly.


----------



## nedeveritt

I stopped by the Comcast office this afternoon to return the remote the technician forgot to take with their DVR.

I also added the Sports Package for 1.99 per month for 6 months. When I got home, none of the channels were coming in, so I rebooted the TiVo. All appeared well after that, until I discovered CC #2 was not getting the channels. Trying to get it resolved with Comcast right now. Nothing is ever easy with these folks!

Ned


----------



## nedeveritt

It's fixed. I'm now getting the Sports Package on both cableCARDs. Comcast had to hit the second card. I suspect the person at the center this afternoon only activated the first card when enabling the service.

Of course, it wasn't until after I hung up with them that I realized the NFL Network that I was watching (275 in Harford County, MD) was not in HD. Another call to Comcast. I was told the HD feed was on channel 246, which according to TiVo is HDGOW (whatever that is) with no programming information available. 246 isn't even listed on the Comcast channel lineup posted on their website. How typical.

Thanks,
Ned


----------



## dr_lha

jlee301 said:


> I have Tivo Series3 unit with the latest software.
> 
> I have the Comcast installer coming to my house tomorrow and would like to know whether or not the installer can use one MCARD in order to get both tuners active or will I still need two cards.
> 
> I've read that the TivoHD units can handle using just one MCARD to make both tuners work, but is the Series3 still not ready for this?
> 
> I am asking because I want to make sure the installer brings enough cards with him to get the job done smoothly.


Currently the Series3 cannot use a single M-Card for dual tuners. You need either 2 S-Cards or 2 M-Cards. Tivo HDs (which have different chips in them!) can use a single M-Card. From what I've heard this is mainly a hardware issue, and its possible that Series 3 Tivos will never support the single M-Card configuration Tivo HDs do.


----------



## 4SN1

I have a Tivo HD with 2 cable cards.
Comcast is charging me $6.95 on each card to get the HD tier. the first card is free but the second card is $1.50. When I ordered the service the woman said she had to charge me HD for both cards. When I spoke to someone else they said Comcast should not be charging me twice. I decided to get the service check my bill and take it up with the local Comcast office. Well, the local office wouldn't budge either. I argued that I'm only viewing HD on one TV. How can they charge me twice ? She said that she could take the HD off one of the cards but she was not sure which one to take it off. 
Question: Can I take HD off one of the cards and recieve the HD on the other card? How do I specify a card when recording or watching live TV? Do I really need to pay for the HD tier to get these channels on my HD Tivo?

Comcast in my area of Louisiana does not offer the M-Card. Can I purchase a M-card. It may be cheaper to buy an M-card than pay $84 a year for the extra HD charge.

Thanks for your input


----------



## bmgoodman

4SN1 said:


> I have a Tivo HD with 2 cable cards.
> Comcast is charging me $6.95 on each card to get the HD tier. the first card is free but the second card is $1.50. [...snipped...] Can I take HD off one of the cards and recieve the HD on the other card? How do I specify a card when recording or watching live TV? Do I really need to pay for the HD tier to get these channels on my HD Tivo?
> 
> Thanks for your input


It won't save you much, but Comcast told me there's a $10/mo HD package that would apply to both cards. When I got my cards a few weeks ago, they originally added $12/mo/card for the "digital tier". I then found out that they could have instead given me the "digital package" for $15/mo and that it would give me digital on both cards.

(I passed on both and stayed with expanded basic service. Most of my channels are now digital stations remapped to the analog channel numbers. Plus I get a half-dozen HD channels for $55/mo.)

If you get different channels on your two CableCards, I don't think Tivo can handle it. I had a problem with one CC not getting a bunch of channels for a while and I found no way to tell Tivo about the disparity. The "Channels you receive" screen didn't seem to allow independent choices between the two tuners.

Somebody jump in and correct me if I'm wrong on anything here.


----------



## jcwedit

I just moved from NJ to Atlanta with 2 TivoHDs. I called Comcast to get my cable cards installed. Here is a reiview of each of my 6 sheaduled truck rolls:
1. Tech arrives on time with no cable cards. Why did he come at all? 
2. Tech arrives with 2 SCards, niether work, seems to never have seen a Tivo before.
3. Tech arrives with 4 Scards, 1 works!!! The rest have "NG" written in marker on them, "hmm i wonder what that means?" says the tech.
4. Tech arrives "So whats wrong with your cable" he says, "you are here to install cable cards" i say, "oh it doesnt say that on the paper work, i don't have cable cards". On the reciept it clearly has 3 lines for cable card. He is a liar or can't read.
5. Tech arrives with 2 Scards neither work.
6. Appointment set for tomorow, so i call this morning to be told that Atlanta has "no cards anywhere and we don't know when we are getting them".

I am not sure what to do at this point and i am totaly open to suggestions. Thier customer service people are rude and could care less. The best part is i just got my first bill from them for $130. I was stunned when i opened it. I love my Tivos but i dont think i can bring myself to give Comcast a dime at this point and im starting to think Direct TV may be the way to go. Don't you just Love monopolies.


----------



## 4SN1

How did you get the half dozen HD channels without paying for HD seperately? Is this just luck? I pay for the digital premium service with HBO but they still charge me $6.95 X2 cablecards. Should I try to take off the HD service and see what happens?


----------



## mshkim

For those of you with THD (though this may work in Series 3 devices as well) and have had issues with receiving only network analog channels (i.e. 2-22 in Comcast) and network HD channels, but not digital or other HD channels (i.e. ESPN, TNT, Discovery etc.), and who have an M-card, here's the quick fix:

1. With your TV and THD both on and tuned to an analog channel (i.e. NBC), remove your M-card from the cablecard slot.
2. You'll see the TiVo screen pop up indicating that your CC has been removed.
3. Wait a few seconds and then put your CC back in Slot 1 and wait for the THD to detect it saying it's an M-card in Slot 1.
4. Physically unplug your TiVo from the back of the unit (or from the AC outlet, whichever is more convenient for you).
5. Wait about 20-30 seconds and then plug your TiVo back in.
6. After the THD goes through the several minute process of powering up and the CC is redetected (it will first show that it's an S-card in slot 1, but then will go to M-card and will reacquire channels - nothing needs to be done on Comcast's end, however), go to Live TV and all of your channels (digital and HD) should be there.

This process worked for someone else who had the exact problem that I did. Again, I can only verify that this process works in cases like mine where you initially only got analog and network HD channels (all other channels revealed a black screen).


----------



## pl1

mshkim said:


> 1. With your TV and THD both on and tuned to an analog channel (i.e. NBC), remove your M-card from the cablecard slot.
> 2. You'll see the TiVo screen pop up indicating that your CC has been removed.


I would not recommend unplugging your cableCARDs with the power on since it "can" change the DATA ID field. If that field changes, you will lose the pairing with Comcast. It is perfectly safe to remove the cards with the power off as long as they go back in the same slot. I know some have suggested that removing the cards while powered up is no different from removing them powered off, but I asked a lead technician from comcast about this and he said not to do it. He said he has personally seen the DATA ID field change.


----------



## mshkim

pl1 said:


> I would not recommend unplugging your cableCARDs with the power on since it "can" change the DATA ID field. If that field changes, you will lose the pairing with Comcast. It is perfectly safe to remove the cards with the power off as long as they go back in the same slot. I know some have suggested that removing the cards while powered up is no different from removing them powered off, but I asked a lead technician from comcast about this and he said not to do it. He said he has personally seen the DATA ID field change.


This is an excellent point, and perhaps I was lucky that my DATA ID field didn't change. Amazingly enough, when I was on the phone with the Comcast CSR (one who actually sounded like she knew something about setting up TiVo's with CC's) before figuring out how to remedy the problem on my own with the help of this forum, she specifically instructed me to remove the CC with the THD powered ON. That being said, my first attempt after discovering that the CSR's suggestions didn't work either, involved turning the THD off, taking out the CC and reinserting it. Needless to say, that didn't work.


----------



## rlawson4

I have 2 S-Cards in my Tivo HD. On tuner one, I am not receiving several channels. I went through each one and made a list. Tuner 2 received them all. I don't know what to do. Thanks in Advance.


----------



## Gregor

What does the conditional access screen for each card say?


----------



## Jayma

Just passing along my experience with Seattle Comcast and a Series 3 box. I've been up and trouble free with my Series 3 since last July. I picked up the cable cards at the North Seattle office and handled getting them initialized over the phone with a Comcast CSR. I was looking over my bill today and noticed an extra 5.10 digital outlet charge on top of the $1.79 I expected for the second cable card. I called a CSR today and they quickly stopped the charge and credited me for the mistaken charges back to July. Relatively painless. :up:

Best, Jay


----------



## Roderigo

pl1 said:


> I would not recommend unplugging your cableCARDs with the power on since it "can" change the DATA ID field. If that field changes, you will lose the pairing with Comcast. It is perfectly safe to remove the cards with the power off as long as they go back in the same slot. I know some have suggested that removing the cards while powered up is no different from removing them powered off, but I asked a lead technician from comcast about this and he said not to do it. He said he has personally seen the DATA ID field change.


The comcast rep is blowing smoke up your... It's perfectly safe to remove/reinsert the cards while the unit's powered up (of course, make sure you don't swap the cards around when you're doing this). There are only two ways the card generates a new data value:

1)The card card doesn't recognize the host as the last one it was installed in, or the host doesn't recognize the card as the last one that was installed in it. I.e. when you insert a card for the first time, the card remembers some info about the host, and the host remembers some info about the card. If either value changes, then the pairing is broken, and the card generates a new data value.

A corollary to this is a Clear and Delete Everything. This causes the S3 to "forget" about what card was installed, thus breaking the pairing.

2) The headend explicitly sends a message to the card, telling it to generate a new data value (on the headend, this is a "revalidation" hit, because after this hit is received, you'll have to validate the card again). I had this happen to me when I was trying to get my cards paired. They kept sending this hit, thus immediately obsoleting the data I had just given them a minute ago.

If you think about it from the card's point of view, the host power cycling is *exactly* the same as the card being removed and reinserted while the host is powered up. The card is powered up and running in steady state, then the card is not powered, then the card is re-powered, and goes through it's initialization.


----------



## wokNroll

I'm in Santa Clara, CA, and I just had my CableCard installed in my TivoHD today. To my surprise, the installation was a breeze! The tech was very knowledgeable and had obviously done a ton of these installations before. He was actually training a new hire and was explaining all the quirks of the Tivo install (how the Tivo HD needs one m-card, and S3 needs two s-cards, how it will inaccurately report an S-Card is inserted at first before showing M-Card, how an error message is actually a good thing and indicates the hit was successful). The appointment lasted about 20 minutes and I am now enjoying guide data and season passes to my shows in HD!

I'm currently paying $16/month for limited basic and the cablecard is supposedly free. I'm now tempted to add the HD package for $7 more per month to add ESPNHD, TNTHD, Discovery HD, etc... but was wondering if this even possible? Do I need a digital package before getting this?

BTW, I did have some trouble getting Comcast to actually _give_ me a cablecard in the first place. Read here for the gory details. Basically the key was never mentioning "Tivo" when dealing with the Comcast CSRs.


----------



## Luke M

wokNroll said:


> I'm currently paying $16/month for limited basic and the cablecard is supposedly free. I'm now tempted to add the HD package for $7 more per month to add ESPNHD, TNTHD, Discovery HD, etc... but was wondering if this even possible? Do I need a digital package before getting this?


I believe the $7 is for the HD cable box rental (which you don't need), not the cost of the channels.


----------



## schimers

I have called Comcast at least 5x and appeared at the local billing office and they can't seem to get it straight. Comcast's website states "there is no charge for the first CableCARD that you use...if additional CableCARDS are needed for other devices installed on additional outlets, you will not be charged for the first cableCARD installed on this outlet." Periodically, they also send me a tri-fold insert with their channel lineup and prices. There, they state that the first cableCARD "per device" will be free.
In reality they charge me $1.50 for the card on the 2nd TIVO and (depending on the month) $5.95 for a digital a/o (which I don't have and which has a listed rate of $6.95/month).
As an attorney, my first thought was to sue them. Then I remembered to check the customer agreement - which requires arbitration. This dramtically increases the cost of litigation - effectively giving Comcast "the right to steal".

Attorney Bo - Detroit


----------



## dswallow

schimers said:


> I have called Comcast at least 5x and appeared at the local billing office and they can't seem to get it straight. Comcast's website states "there is no charge for the first CableCARD that you use...if additional CableCARDS are needed for other devices installed on additional outlets, you will not be charged for the first cableCARD installed on this outlet." Periodically, they also send me a tri-fold insert with their channel lineup and prices. There, they state that the first cableCARD "per device" will be free.
> In reality they charge me $1.50 for the card on the 2nd TIVO and (depending on the month) $5.95 for a digital a/o (which I don't have and which has a listed rate of $6.95/month).
> As an attorney, my first thought was to sue them. Then I remembered to check the customer agreement - which requires arbitration. This dramtically increases the cost of litigation - effectively giving Comcast "the right to steal".
> 
> Attorney Bo - Detroit


You haven't really given all the info needed to determine if what you describe is correct or not.

For a moment, let's ignore the difference between the first outlet and additional outlets.

Comcast charges a fee for each outlet requiring authorization. That additional outlet fee is usually about $6-$7.

With each additional outlet, you get either a digital receiver or a CableCARD. If you want a DVR, there's an additional fee for the DVR, typically another $4-$7.

If you have a CableCARD for that outlet and require a second CableCARD for the same outlet, there's an additional fee of about $1.50 for it.

Now back to the first outlet... it's actually included in each digital programming package, so there's no separate line item for an additional outlet fee for your first outlet.

So if you have only two TiVo's and no other receivers or DVRs from Comcast and require 2 CableCARDs for each, your bill would include:

Digital Programming Package Fee
Additional CableCARD for first TiVo
Additional Outlet fee for second TiVo
Additional CableCARD for second TiVo

If you only have a single CableCARD in one or both of your TiVo's, typically the M card that supports two streams simultaneously, then there wouldn't be the Additional CableCARD fee for those receivers, but there'd still be an Additional Outlet fee for the second TiVo.


----------



## pasqua

I just bought two Tivo HD's and had Comcast service activated. I requested that the installer bring M-Cards rather than S-Cards. The installer was friendly and competent. He said that he hadn't done a ton of CableCard installs but he had the process down. The installation went off without a hitch and so far everything is working. What a relief. Once I've received a bill I'll know whether there are any anomalies there.

I switched from DirecTV (still connected for the moment). In my brief experience to date I find that there is more variability in the quality of HD content than I experienced with DTV. Some HD content looks great, other content seems to be of noticeably lower (but still good) quality. I'm enjoying having a more modern release of the TiVo software than was available on my HR10-250's.


----------



## Graymalkin

I finally got a "clean" Comcast bill -- one without any service call charges.

As far as I can tell, they're charging me a $5 HD fee for each of the three CableCARDs (2 single-stream and 1 multi-stream) and a $7.95 additional outlet fee per card for two of the cards. At the same time, they're crediting back $16.80 for not using digital converters or Comcast remotes. That breaks down to $4.20 per outlet -- that fee is specifically listed -- for FOUR outlets, which confuses me.


----------



## ji0005

PSXBatou said:


> I really don't get why they will not let you just pick up the cable cards. ...I'm sure its a money thing, they want that $13.99 for the install fee.. ...
> ...


As someone who was able to pick up cards, I get what you are saying.. But to be honest, once they were unable to pair my cards they wanted to blame me or the equpiment rather than admit they didnt know what they were doing. At least when you have a truck roll there is nobody to blame. Doesnt mean it will work the first roll.. believe me... I know.


----------



## dswallow

Graymalkin said:


> I finally got a "clean" Comcast bill -- one without any service call charges.
> 
> As far as I can tell, they're charging me a $5 HD fee for each of the three CableCARDs (2 single-stream and 1 multi-stream) and a $7.95 additional outlet fee per card for two of the cards. At the same time, they're crediting back $16.80 for not using digital converters or Comcast remotes. That breaks down to $4.20 per outlet -- that fee is specifically listed -- for FOUR outlets, which confuses me.


They've messed it up, big-time. Have fun straightening it out. I've still gotta write a letter from all the misconfigured account charges from my second Series3 install (not to mention the 3 missed appointments I was promised credit for). Everything was perfect the first time around, mostly because it was someone from corporate who'd fixed it the first time around. I'm not even going to bother trying to call and explain it over the phone. I just don't want to have to repeat myself to every CSR as I get escalated through their call centers.


----------



## pl1

ji0005 said:


> At least when you have a truck roll there is nobody to blame. Doesnt mean it will work the first roll.. believe me... I know.


:up:


----------



## ajayabb

Just lost signal to CC 2 on my THD. Working great till this AM. Went thru guided setup and reboot without improvement. What can I do to avoid another painful truck roll


----------



## jk5598224

I am getting ready to place my orders for Cablecards. I have my new Tivo HD will replace the POS STB 6412. I know if need a cable card type M for this.

On my second TV I have a Sony SVR3000 along with the Comcast STD for standard def. Since this is a Panasonic TV with multiple inputs, will it be a problem either for Comcast/Tivo/Panasonic to have on 1 input the CableCard and second input the Tivo and STD from Comcast.

The purpose of this is to watch HD channels live. I have no plans to replace the Sony SVR3000 with a Tivo HD version.


----------



## BOMOON

Here in southern NH I will be getting my Comcast cards Wednesday, no charge for the first card, 2nd is $3.75

I tried the "two cards, one machine" routine, but it didn't work. 

Looking at the other postings in this thread, I see that it seems to be area-specific. 

Unfortunately I don't know anyone around here who's using a standalone TiVo with Comcast so I can't compare notes. 

Big Al Mintaka


----------



## pl1

BOMOON said:


> Here in southern NH I will be getting my Comcast cards Wednesday, no charge for the first card, 2nd is $3.75


If you have a TiVo HD, you only need one M-Card, thus no charge. If they do bring you two S-Cards or if you have an Series 3 which requires two cableCARDs, you will likely (read as should) be charged only $2.75 for (1) A/O (Additional Outlet.) I live south of you, in Boston, and my Father lives north of you near Keene. We both have Series 3's and we are both charged $2.75 per A/O after the first cableCARD.


----------



## capnrobalo

Hi,
I'm new to the forum - sorry in advance if I replied to the wrong post... Anyway, I am in Atlanta and have Comcast. I just got a new TivoHD and I requested Comcast to come out and bring me a multistream (m-card). The Comcast rep I spoke to made note of the m-card request on my work order. So a Comcast tech came out and of course brought a single s-card instead of the m-card I requested. So, I let them do the install anyway and the tech told me to call back to have them come back out to bring the correct card that I requested. So, I call and speak to a Comcast customer-no-service representative who tells me they only have 1 type of card, i.e., no m-card. I believe she is lying to me so that I will have to pay more for the extra s-card to get dual tuner functionality. She also inquired whether or not the cablecard was going into a Tivo or not. I don't know why Comcast needs to know what the card is going into.

Anyway, are there any folks on here in the Atlanta market with Comcast m-cards? And, for the second trip out, any tips on how to make sure the Comcast tech brings an m-card? The tech I spoke to before told me he just brought what the warehouse gave him. I was thinking of requesting like 6 m-cards and then when the tech arrives, hopefully he will have at least 1 m-card and then I'll tell him I just need the one card. Thanks for any insight.


----------



## pl1

capnrobalo said:


> Anyway, I am in Atlanta and have Comcast. I just got a new TivoHD and I requested Comcast to come out and bring me a multistream (m-card).


It's all pretty much what they have available I would assume. I was told that there were no more S-Cards around where I live Comcast/NE. That may or may not be true. I guess the safest bet would be to always ask for two cards and if they bring one M-Card, you can easily get the bill adjusted since you will have proof only one card was installed. As you are probably aware, it's unlikely most of the installers and/or CSR's know the difference. So, just say "I want two cableCARDs for my TiVo."

EDIT: OBTW, I have a Series 3 which could have easily used S-Cards and I was given two M-Cards, which in the Series 3 act like S-Cards.


----------



## mike3775

Comcast in NW Indiana told me they would install a M-Card and they bought out two S-Cards because they do not have M-Cards yet.

All worked fine until Sat when Card 1 went kaput and will not receive any channel over 276 on my line up, so now I am waiting for a Comcast rep to come out and repair the card


----------



## BobB

pl1 said:


> If you have a TiVo HD, you only need one M-Card, thus no charge. If they do bring you two S-Cards or if you have an Series 3 which requires two cableCARDs, you will likely (read as should) be charged only $2.75 for (1) A/O (Additional Outlet.) I live south of you, in Boston, and my Father lives north of you near Keene. We both have Series 3's and we are both charged $2.75 per A/O after the first cableCARD.


I'm also in Boston, and am scheduled to get cards for my new HD box delivered tomorrow. I asked for one M-card, but they said they don't have M-cards, that I would need to get two singles, with a $2.75 monthly charge for the second.

Is it true that Comcast in Boston don't have M-cards, or did I just get an ignorant sales rep?


----------



## pl1

BobB said:


> Is it true that Comcast in Boston don't have M-cards, or did I just get an ignorant sales rep?


I can't speak for all of the Comcast/NE or even the Boston area as it may be specific to your local office's inventory. When I had mine installed, I was told there were no more S-cards. I'm in the Lowell area.


----------



## MicMacPaddyWhac

Had a visit from my friendly neighborhood Comcast subcontractor in the Boston commuter suburbs today to get my Tivo HD up and running. Said he'd done a few other Tivo boxes recently, but it didn't show. They sent him out with a handful of M-cards -- one of which had "F*CKED!" written on it in marker pen. I persuaded him not to try that one first. 

Anyway, advanced services kept him on hold for about 40 minutes, but once they did their thing everything worked fine. With some effort, I convinced the tech that he really didn't need to install the second card and he had a CSR take the extra outlet charge off the account. Whether it stays off is another question, of course.

Not too painful.


----------



## capnrobalo

You have the same question as me except for a different area: Does Comcast in Atlanta really not have M-cards? Or does it depend on who you speak to?


----------



## JKM808

This is great news as I'll be going to the N. Seattle office to do the same route (hopefully). Couple of questions: I currently have extended basic cable which I watch on my non-HD TV. I'll be getting my HD TV tomorrow and Tivo HD next week.

Do I need to order the Comcast HD service before I pick up my cable cards? Do I need to order one of the Digital Packages to get HD channels?



Qwertinsky said:


> I will throw in my experience here, I live in NW Washington, north of Seattle.
> 
> I just purchased a Tivo-HD and transfered my lifetime subscription with the special that ended November 8th.
> 
> I called the Comcast 800# to schedule a cable card install. The person I spoke to on the phone said cable cards no longer need to be installed by Comcast. I could just run out to the office, pick them up and install them myself, or he would be happy to schedule a Comcast technician to install them for me, but the soonest they could come would be two weeks from now and there would be a charge for the installation.
> 
> So I said I think can handle it myself and went out the next day to get them.
> 
> The lady at the Comcast center said I would need two multi-stream cards, but was not sure if they were the blue or red cards.
> 
> Interesting the red cards say M-card and the Blue cards say S-card. To me that meant *M*ulti-stream and *S*ingle-stream but I guess she could not figure that out and it took her ten minutes to find someone that knew this.
> 
> I was amazed in how cheap these things are. Here are the recent charges from my online statement.
> 
> TIVO SERIES 3-CABLE CARD $ 0.71
> TIVO SERIES 3-CABLE CARD $ 0.71
> LOCAL TAX $ 0.11
> FRANCHISE FEE $ 0.06
> STATE SALES TAX $ 0.12
> Total $ 1.71
> 
> When the Tivo arrived I hooked it up and made sure it worked before I installed the cards. Reading the manual I noticed it said I only need ONE multi stream or TWO single stream cards, made sense to me.
> 
> So I just installed one card to the first slot. The Tivo jumped right to a screen that said "This screen was provided by your cable company" this screen had an 800# to call to activate the card. I called it and read off a couple numbers from the screen to them. Then the guy said he was activating it now, the screen changed to some "//failed//auth//" error message. So he did it again and said it should be working, try some channels. So I flipped through a few of the channels that needed to be authorized and sure enough it was working.
> 
> I tested the multi-stream part by making sure I could indeed record two channels at once with one M-Card.
> 
> Over all the entire process took about ten minutes and was pretty painless.
> 
> I will have to say Comcast has improved their customer support as many of my prior interactions with them have not gone so well.


----------



## dcorder

JKM808 said:


> This is great news as I'll be going to the N. Seattle office to do the same route (hopefully). Couple of questions: I currently have extended basic cable which I watch on my non-HD TV. I'll be getting my HD TV tomorrow and Tivo HD next week.
> 
> Do I need to order the Comcast HD service before I pick up my cable cards? Do I need to order one of the Digital Packages to get HD channels?


I'm curious about this as well, as I too will be going to the North Seattle office shortly...picked up a TiVo HD at the Shoreline Costco tonight (my first TiVo, after spending countless hours over the last few years tinkering with MythTV). Watching some Good Eats on it at the moment 

Does one just walk into the customer service center and ask for a MultiStream cable card (and drop off their no-longer-needed Comcast STBs?) I lost all my HD channels when they screwed up my packages when I moved a couple months ago anyway, so I'm going to re-add those anyway.


----------



## Qwertinsky

JKM808 said:


> Do I need to order the Comcast HD service before I pick up my cable cards? Do I need to order one of the Digital Packages to get HD channels?


You should receive all the clear QAM channels without adding any extra services to your account.

In fact you will receive the Seattle locals and all their sub channels in HD without a cable card.

You will have to have a cablecard to receive eveything else since the HD-Tivo does not have an analog tuner.



dcorder said:


> Does one just walk into the customer service center and ask for a MultiStream cable card (and drop off their no-longer-needed Comcast STBs?) I lost all my HD channels when they screwed up my packages when I moved a couple months ago anyway, so I'm going to re-add those anyway.


Simply drop by the office and pick them up.


----------



## dswallow

Qwertinsky said:


> You will have to have a cablecard to receive eveything else since the HD-Tivo does not have an analog tuner.


The Series 3 and TiVo HD units both have analog tuners.


----------



## abeln2672

Can anyone here help me with my CC predicament? Here's the scoop: 
--Got my Tivo HD on Friday...hooked it up Saturday and did guided set-up sans CC's (appt scheduled for Monday night). Did guided set-up and also did a manual connect to Tivo service. It DL'ed version 9.2 that night.

--Comcast came out last night with an M-card that my box immediately recognized. He called it in and we waited around while the screen showed "Acquiring Channel Information." This screen was up for a long time. When it finally went away, I was getting only a gray screen on all channels above 25. He said I was only getting Basic 1 level of service, although I should be getting Digital Preferred. He called again and dispatch said they'd send another hit to the card, but that it woudl take a while. He told me that everything was linked correctly and in their system, so I should just wait a couple hours and that the "hit" would take care of the problem. I was skeptical, but it was 7:00, so he left.

--Woke up this morning and same story (I didn't expect anything else!). All I get is a gray screen. I called Comcast hoping to speak to someone knowledgeable about these things, but all I got was a guy who wanted to send out another tech--Thursday night. I asked if we could go through the initialization again, and he said no--only techs can do that. I did read the serial number back to him and he at least checked that and said it was inputted correctly. Didn't bother to check anything else--I told him I could give him lots of other information about the card's status: host ID, unit ID, Auth, etc...wanted none of it.

--Called Tivo and asked for Cablecard help, and they did take me through quite a few steps, but basically told me that the problem was on Comcast's end and that the card needed to be re-paired. It looks like it's communicating with the mothership (she said my Auth code of "MP" was a good thing, as was the fact that my OOB count was going up each time I re-entered that menu).

Anyone have any tips, hints, or advice for me? Is there something I can check on these CableCard Menus to pinpoint exactly what the problem is, so that I can either tell that information to Tivo or Comcast? Do I have a bad card? Did Comcast mess up the initialization? How can I get them to do it again without waiting two days for a tech roll-out?

Thanks for any and all help!!!

UPDATE: LONG--SKIP TO THE BOTTOM FOR ADVICE. Luckily, the tech I had out last night gave me his direct phone number so I could call this morning to let him know whether or not it was working. I called him at about 10 and let him know that it wasn't working and that Comcast CSR's were idiots and not at all helpful. He never called back, but to my surprise just showed up at my house around 11:30. He had brought another M-Card with him in case that was the problem. He fiddled around with a bunch of stuff, but basically we never got far. He admitted he had very little experience with these things, but was going to stick around until it was figured out. He called dispatch a couple times and verified that the card data was entered correctly on their end and also asked for more "hits" to be sent out. We played with a bunch of stuff together, with me googling stuff and looking through these forums for help for both of us. The Cable Card menus are seriously baffling--even he didn't know what most of them meant.

Anyway, after about and hour and a half and phone calls to numerous dispatachers AND his supervisor, he got on the line with a dispatcher who knew a bit more than the others and who was willing to work really hard with him. Basically, she told him that the M-cards had JUST started being used and that the other dispatchers probably had no clue what they even were. They checked a bunch of stuff on their end and my end and still couldn't figure stuff out. Finally, she asked if they could just re-check the pairing data to make sure it was right...my tech was reluctant, as he had read it back multiple times to the other dispatchers already, only to have them tell him it was all entered correctly on their end. Anyway, they went ahead and triple-checked the data entered on their end and found that INDEED, the original dispatcher last night had entered it incorrectly, SWAPPING the DATA field with the CARD ID. The other dispatchers he had talked to this morning were so clueless that they didn't even notice--they just saw that the numbers he was reading back were correct, not even noting that they were in the wrong data fields!!!

Anyway, now that the error was uncovered, it was time to fix it. Unfortunately, the dispatcher on the phone did not know how to overwrite this error, so she called her supervisor and got him in on a three-way call. This guy was SUPER knowledgeable--my tech later told me he is the "cable guru." I listened in on a lot of their conversation, and this guy knew absolutely EVERYTHING about CC's and Tivo. He knew every menu by heart and led my tech through exactly what to do, asking from time to time whether things had changed on our end after he did things on his end. FINALLY, someone who actually knew what the heck was going on! He knew what every data field meant, and knew right away that the card had never been properly paired with my account. He was finally able to swap the incorrect data fields on their end and then send a correct "hit" which actually made it to the card. He then had us restart the box, and VOILA, after seeing the "acquiring channel info" screen for about a minute, Tivo HD was now ALIVE!!! We tested a bunch of channels on both tuners and everything was in order. I thanked my tech profusely--I seriously don't think many of them would've lasted so long (about 3 hours total)--and told him to thank the "guru" on the other end.

Advice: --If things don't work right away, make sure the the tech checks and double checks that things were entered correctly on their end. Don't worry about being annoying--most dispatchers and CSR's are incompetent, I've found. If they say no, keep calling or doing online chats until you get someone who's willing to check everything--Card ID, Host ID, and Data field.

--Also, if a tech tries to leave your house saying, "Just give it an hour (or insert time here) and it'll work," DON'T BUY THAT and DON'T let him leave w/o giving you his direct # to call with updates. W/o getting that last night, I would've been screwed today, sitting here waiting for Comcast to roll another tech on Thursday--one who likely would've been clueless and far less willing to help than the guy I already had out.

--Finally, when things get really hairy (a couple hours in), INSIST on talking to (or having the tech talk to) THE MOST KNOWLEDGEABLE people available--whether they be dispatchers, supervisors, or executives. We went through so many incompetents before finally getting to someone who knew what they were doing and fixed the whole problem in literally 5 minutes.


----------



## HottubJack

Newbie here.

My TiVo HD should arrive today and Comcast is coming to install 2 cable cards on Friday. I couldn't get them to understand the difference between using one M-card and two S-cards. CSR told me to sort it out with the installer. I'm going by the office today to see if I can talk them into giving me an M-card and cancelling the installation visit. Wish me luck.

My question here is that they insist on charging me $12.45 for the first card and $13.45 for the second card as if they were additional HD outlets. This is in addition to the normal charge of $2 for the second card. I couldn't convince the West Palm Beach office (up to the manager level) that this is not right. I said this is not done elsewhere to my knowledge and they replied "local policy".



Anyone have experience with this issue?


----------



## Qwertinsky

dswallow said:


> The Series 3 and TiVo HD units both have analog tuners.


That's strange, because my TV can receive the analog basic channels but when I hooked up my HD Tivo and scanned the channels before I installed the cablecard it only showed the HD channels that are sent in clear QAM, no analog cable channels.


----------



## dswallow

Qwertinsky said:


> That's strange, because my TV can receive the analog basic channels but when I hooked up my HD Tivo and scanned the channels before I installed the cablecard it only showed the HD channels that are sent in clear QAM, no analog cable channels.


I had a TiVoHD for awhile and used it without a CableCARD for a couple months. So all my viewing was analog cable and OTA digital. I never did a scan; just relied on the guide data.


----------



## btwyx

Qwertinsky said:


> That's strange, because my TV can receive the analog basic channels but when I hooked up my HD Tivo and scanned the channels before I installed the cablecard it only showed the HD channels that are sent in clear QAM, no analog cable channels.


Very strange indeed.

When I had an HD TiVo it certainly did show the analog channels before I got cable cards (and so did both of my S3s). Cable cards don't guarantee you digital channels anyway, its perfectly possible the cable card will tell the box to receive the analog, not the digital channels. That's how it was when I first got cable cards. It was somewhat of a struggle to get the digital versions turned on.

Not forgetting they also have an OTA NTSC tuner, which I have to delete all the channels in the channel list for.


----------



## fatespawn

Well, I thought I'd throw my $.02 in with regard to my CC install today. I called Comcast last week and told them I was interested in a cable card with their Triple Play package with HD.

Funny. It sounded much easier on the phone with the sales rep than the reality of the installation today.

Bottom line, is that my phone works, my modem works, but my cable card is inop.

It started out poorly with my pre-emptive call to customer service to add a note about brining "multiple M-cards."

The tech called this morning to see if he could move up the appointment from 2-4 to 11am, he didn't even know what M-cards were. Bad start.

I even said, "you know, multi-stream cards?" He said Comcast only did single stream cards. Oh, boy.

So, when he showed up, he had 2 M-cards with him. He asked me what the difference was. Oh, boy.

His work order sheet was literally BLANK. All he knew was "triple play install." 

He had no idea I didn't have a cable outlet in my office (where the modem goes) and had to run about 300' of cable. (I get to have someone bury it in the spring... yippee)
He had no idea I needed cable cards
He had no idea I didn't actually have my own modem.

These are pretty serious deficiencies. Basically, his phone rang in his truck and was told to asap it to my house. 

He had done ONE other CC install about 3 years ago. Sure. 

But, it wasn't just the CC's that were taking so long. It was the entire process. The modem and phone were equally as trying. 

So, here I sit, with his cell phone number. He left after 4 hours of failure. The Tivo is currently "searching for channels." like it has been for the past 3 hours. I was told it would take up to 2 hours to wait for a "hit" from Comcast. I wonder how long this process will take.

-fate


----------



## pl1

fatespawn said:


> The Tivo is currently "searching for channels." like it has been for the past 3 hours. I was told it would take up to 2 hours to wait for a "hit" from Comcast. I wonder how long this process will take.-fate


I think you should power off and power on your TiVo for starters.


----------



## barbarino

capnrobalo said:


> You have the same question as me except for a different area: Does Comcast in Atlanta really not have M-cards? Or does it depend on who you speak to?


Capnrobalo - I just had a 24 minute conversation with a Comcast customer support rep here in Atlanta. He said Comcast does not have MCARDs at their "Service Centers" or "Warehouses" (which means you cannot pick it up). However the technician that visits your house should have those cards. Also, the customer rep I spoke to says Comcast offers "CableCARDS" and "TivoCARDS". Don't know the difference technically - but I guess the TivoCard is just a M-CARD that is preconfigured not to screw up your Tivo HD. As a result, Comcast charges $1.50 a month to utilize the "TivoCARD". There is no charge however, for the CableCARDs. The customer rep cannot provide any other detail than that.

Anyone here ever heard of Comcast's "TivoCARD"?

I was initially thinking about trying out the CableCARDs and turning down the option of "TivoCARDs" to avoid the monthly fee. But after reading these posts, I'd rather not deal with the hassle of a botched installation.

I would suggest to everyone to be very detailed about the Request for Service. Tell the customer rep which specific model that you have (Tivo Series 3, Tivo HD) and make sure this is entered on the ticket for the support technician BEFORE they come out to your house. Tell the customer rep to document that your Tivo HD supports M-Card, and that the tech should try to bring one out (so you dont get charged extra for two S-Cards). Try to get as much info as you can about this supposed "TivoCARD" that's being offered for Tivo HD. (The old CableCARDs are probably just fine for Series 3).

As for additional charges, the customer rep says I have to upgrade my digital basic cable package to include HD channels at an additional cost of $6.95/mo. BUT, I'm going to try this installation WITHOUT the upgrade to service and see what happens first. Right now I can hear the HD channels, but I can't see them. I'm hoping my new Tivo HD will be able to decode the signal.

My install date is Dec 12th so we'll see how it goes.


----------



## fatespawn

pl1 said:


> I think you should power off and power on your TiVo for starters.


Well, I did that a number of times. Finally fixed itself - I assume when the mothership finally "hit" the card. Now everything works fine... except the package and billing they misquoted me last week... more fun ahead.

Oh, and one last tidbit.

Be as specific as possible. It still didn't help me - my tech didn't even know what an M-card was.... but as long as you are as DESCRIPTIVE as possible to the customer service people, you have a leg to stand on - since all calls are recorded.


----------



## aniltj

Would anyone happen to know if Comcast in the Howard County, MD area currently carries M-Cards? Recently got a TivoHD and they are coming out to install but the CSR informs me that they carry only S-Cards.


----------



## Devx

Ok, after a long hiatus from the site, I've finally decided to give the Tivo HD a try after getting a new HD TV and seeing just how bad it looks w/ my S2 ST. A deal I couldn't pass up and almost chanced upon, the CC.com 239.99 + $40 off deal for $199.99 before tax. I picked up the THD during lunch, no issues there.

Called Comcast tonight and asked about the cablecards for my new Tivo. He was a CSR working in Atlanta go figure and told me I could go to the local office to pick my cards up (which I learned is really just one card, an M-card now)... when I asked him about the one near me (Cobb) he even knew which one I was talking about and named landmarks and everything. But...after reading the latest posts from Brad, troche, and barbarino I'm not so sure he was as knowledgeable as he sounded. I'm calling again just to be safe. When CC service works, it works great, but anytime there's trouble and you need help from their "support" team it's like playing the lottery. You have to keep trying until you "win." Definitely not for the faint of heart.

Reading more on the issue, I'm going to get the THD connected, activated and setup. Seems the best course of action is to schedule the truck roll and take a chance by going to the office too. I must subconsciously be masochistic to keep subjecting myself to this. More to report later I'm sure.


----------



## mae

aniltj said:


> Would anyone happen to know if Comcast in the Howard County, MD area currently carries M-Cards? Recently got a TivoHD and they are coming out to install but the CSR informs me that they carry only S-Cards.


They definitely had them (one in my THD). When I called in September, the CSR said that was all they had. You may want to play "CSR roulette" and and call until you get either a first or second line rep who knows something. You might also ask for someone in White Marsh since some of the calls go to centers around the country and in Canada. The ones in White Marsh can at least ask someone local if they don't know. Another tactic that has been reported to work is say you want to go to FIOS and ask for a "retention rep" who is more inclined to try and please you.

There are a few posts on getting them working including mine, and some who have been less successful and switched to FIOS. You can just search this thread for "Howard County".

Good luck!


----------



## beerkensp

Congratulations on making it to page 147!

It is amazing that a company this bad with this many pages of complaints can still exist.

I am too in cable card hell. Most of my days are spend on the phone with comcast representatives and waiting at home for engineers that never show.

At the moment I have no phone, only one of the 2 cable cards work and my internet only returns one out of 10 pings to any web address (including comcast home page).

Yesterday I was on the phone for 4 hours.

I also asked for the engineer to bring some extra cable cards this time so that if they turn out to be broken again he does not have to come back another day. Even before I finished this sentence she said that my request had been noted on the work order. So either she is the worlds fastest typist or she was lying.

In most jobs you would get fired for lying. At comcast it seems to be encouraged.

Sigh,

me.


----------



## Newbs24

Has anybody ordered a PPV with cable cards and NO cable box? I want to get the Mayweather/Hatton fight but since there is no buying guide on the screen, I really don't know how to do it. People have said just to call Comcast but I still don't know if they can send a PPV buy through cable cards. If any of you have personally done or tried it, please let me know. Thanks alot.


----------



## bmgoodman

beerkensp said:


> Congratulations on making it to page 147!
> 
> It is amazing that a company this bad with this many pages of complaints can still exist.


It isn't amazing. It's a monopoly. Seriously, if there were 3 sets of coaxial cable coming into each home from 3 different cable companies, and all you had to do was pick the one you liked best, AND, assuming you were free to switch among the 3 at any time, do you really think Comcast would be as horrible as it is? They'd be better or they'd be bankrupt. I frankly wouldn't care which.

The strangest part to me is how pleased I am with Comcast as an Internet provider! They're the best ISP I've ever had! It's their TV service and billing that frustrates me.

FWIW, I got my first post-cablecard Comcast bill yesterday, and it was actually correct (so far as I had been promised). My bill did NOT change at all by adding the 2 CableCards. They did include a notification of the new 2008 prices, though, and pretty much everything is going up WAY above the rate of inflation. It's good to be the monopolist!!


----------



## pl1

Newbs24 said:


> Has anybody ordered a PPV with cable cards and NO cable box? I want to get the Mayweather/Hatton fight but since there is no buying guide on the screen, I really don't know how to do it. People have said just to call Comcast but I still don't know if they can send a PPV buy through cable cards. If any of you have personally done or tried it, please let me know. Thanks alot.


I get NHL Center Ice. Just call. It should show up in your TiVo Channel Guide Data. http://www.indemand.com/listProducts.jsp?monthOffset=0&sectionId=2&page_sectionId=2
Boxing: Mayweather vs. Hatton
Premieres Sat, Dec 8
Dec 8 8:30PM 401 Boxing: Mayweather vs. Hatton (Live countdown: 0:30)


----------



## beerkensp

First Truck roll: After 4 hours one working cable card. Internet unusable slow. Phone Works.
Second Truck roll: Phone stops working. Engineer never turns up.
Third Truck Roll: Engineers calls to say Comcast has run out of cable cards. He is not trained to fix internet problems.
Fourth Truck Roll: Internet better. I get up to 1Mb/sec out of the 6 Mb/sec I pay for. Still no second cable card or telephone.
Fifth Truck Roll: Engineer never turns up
Sixth Truck Roll; Place holder
Seventh Truck Roll: Place holder
Eight Truck Roll: Place holder


----------



## kwas911

capnrobalo said:


> Hi,
> I'm new to the forum - sorry in advance if I replied to the wrong post... Anyway, I am in Atlanta and have Comcast. I just got a new TivoHD and I requested Comcast to come out and bring me a multistream (m-card). The Comcast rep I spoke to made note of the m-card request on my work order. So a Comcast tech came out and of course brought a single s-card instead of the m-card I requested. So, I let them do the install anyway and the tech told me to call back to have them come back out to bring the correct card that I requested. So, I call and speak to a Comcast customer-no-service representative who tells me they only have 1 type of card, i.e., no m-card. I believe she is lying to me so that I will have to pay more for the extra s-card to get dual tuner functionality. She also inquired whether or not the cablecard was going into a Tivo or not. I don't know why Comcast needs to know what the card is going into.
> 
> Anyway, are there any folks on here in the Atlanta market with Comcast m-cards? And, for the second trip out, any tips on how to make sure the Comcast tech brings an m-card? The tech I spoke to before told me he just brought what the warehouse gave him. I was thinking of requesting like 6 m-cards and then when the tech arrives, hopefully he will have at least 1 m-card and then I'll tell him I just need the one card. Thanks for any insight.


Try the local Comcast shops. You can pick up a M-Card and install yourself. Only problem is that no one seems to have any!!!

I am in ATL and having similar problems. I requested a M-Card. The technician brought one, but immediately left, telling me it was assigned to someone else???? The next day another technician brought 2 S-Cards. After an hour on the phone with Comcast, he was only able to get 1 working. Now more than a week later, I still get "there are no cablecards in the warehouse". I even drove to 2 different stores (chamblee and decatur) with no luck.


----------



## chrisjcp

Just got a new Series 3, picked up 2 CableCARDS from the local Comcast office, plugged them in and called for activation....came up almost instantly. Picture and channel line-up was fine including HD channels. 

The audio, however, sucks chunks. Pops and crackles on SD channels almost all the time. On the HD channels it's a continuous squawk drowning out everything.

An hour or 2 on phone with a Tivo tech and he says it's the cards. If you remove the cards and reboot the Tivo without them in at all the audio is fine.

Went back to Comcast and got two more cards and same problem. So that's 4 cards all with exactly the same prob?????? Anyone else encountered this prob and know of a cure. 

One other weird factor was that after installing the second pair of cards the audio seemed to be fine. After a few hours I noticed I could only get channels 1-99 and called Comcast back...they resent the activation signal and I could soon get all the channels above 99 again but the audio was back to it's "snap, crackle and pop" routine.

I didn't realise it took a few hours for all channels to register which is why I called Comcast when I could only get 1-99. When they resent the reactivation signal I got all channels almost instantly....could this "reactivation" be screwing the audio somehow.

Tivo to TV is connected by HDMI.


----------



## MikeySF

Well to add a good story amongst all the bad I have to say that it wasn't so bad getting my CC's installed. I too though had a bad start when the tech, who was a subcontractor, had never heard of a "M" card or ever installed CC's in a TIVO before. Even though I as well tried to be premtive and infroming them when I scheduled the call with all the information they needed, didn't help. The tech was wise enough though to call his supervisor and have him join him at my house. They only had 4 standard cards amongst them which didn't bode well. Low and behold though they got the first two they tried working in about an hour. The supervisor did credit the Comcast tech on the phone with this miracle though and stated he would call him every time he needed this done in the future. I do have two cards but the only charge on my bill is $1.79 for the both of them total. Guess I was lucky.


----------



## thinkswithfist

Last month, I upgraded from 2 lifetime Sony series1s to two new TivoHDs using Tivo's lifetime transfer offer (~$253 each from Amazon). I live outside Philadelphia (comcast home territory).

Once the Tivos arrived, I called Comcast about getting the two multi-stream cablecards. The sales lady said digitial premier was $10 a month (for one year), the sports package was $1.99 a month (instead of $5 normal), free HBO and Cinemax for 60days, and there would be an install charge of $15.xx. (Note: I got a sales call from Comcast a week later offering FREE digital premier and HBO for a year). I asked if there were any other monthly charges - sales rep said no. Scheduled installation in just a day or two. Great. 

A few days later, two Comcast guys came to install the cablecards. I asked - they had never installed into a Tivo before. To keep the story short, the first guys gave the dispatcher wrong numbers, which the second installer discovered the next day. As another poster recently said, be sure the installers double check the number strings. Service now running smoothly. Great.

Just today got my first post-install bill. For some reason, a new cable-modem rental fee was introduced, which was wrong (I own my modem). I also see an unexpected $8.90 per month additional outlet fee and an extra $1.50 per month fee for the second cablecard. I called to complain about these wrong / unexpected fees. She took off the modem rental fees, of course. The lady was nice but insisted that the $8.90 per month plus $1.50 was standard. I said that's nice, but the sales lady did not mention anything about these extra charges. After some back and forth, she went through my account, signed me up for promotional codes, etc. to get the effective rate of my bill back down. In the end, I think I will be okay.

On a related note, she said Comcast will stop providing analog signals in 2009 (i.e. every tv will need a cablebox or cablecard). I knew broadcasters were switching to digital due to FCC mandate. However, I hadn't heard that Comcast was going to drop analog service. I have analog cables hooked into TVs in the basement, in the kitchen, in the guest bedroom, and a tuner card in my computer. I don't want to have to pay additional outlet fees for each of these extra devices! Anyone know if it's true that Comcast will drop analog cable soon?

Hope the details help someone understand the lay of the land. Cheers.
I wonder how much Verizon FIOS TV will cost? (they're installing it now in my neighborhood).

Cheers.


----------



## BurnBaby

thinkswithfist said:


> Just today got my first post-install bill. For some reason, a new cable-modem rental fee was introduced, which was wrong (I own my modem). I also see an unexpected $8.90 per month additional outlet fee and an extra $1.50 per month fee for the second cablecard. I called to complain about these wrong / unexpected fees. She took off the modem rental fees, of course. The lady was nice but insisted that the $8.90 per month plus $1.50 was standard. I said that's nice, but the sales lady did not mention anything about these extra charges. After some back and forth, she went through my account, signed me up for promotional codes, etc. to get the effective rate of my bill back down. In the end, I think I will be okay.


I am also in the suburban Phila Comcast market. I had similar charges applied to my bill. I spoke with a wonderful billing rep who straightened out the whole billing nightmare. If it turns out you have further problems, PM me and I will give you her name.



thinkswithfist said:


> Anyone know if it's true that Comcast will drop analog cable soon?


I would also like to know an answer to this question as I have another tv that still has analog. May also look into Verizon at that point and pray that Verizon's cable service is better than their awful internet service.


----------



## fadden0

Bought a TiVo series 3 for use with my Comcast digital cable. We've been using a Series 2 DT for a while, but the IR blaster occasionally drops channel changes and we wanted to try HD. So I set up the box and requested CableCARDs.

A tech came out yesterday, tried to set things up for a couple of hours. No luck. The back up on authorization "hits" was at 30 minutes when we started, and soared to over an hour, so the tech requested the authorization and headed out (I had places to be).

Turns out the folks on the other end had a number in a wrong field so nothing was going through. This morning on the phone they fixed their end and tried again. I got a couple of 161-4 messages, which are apparently considered a good sign (the cable system and the card are speaking to each other), though apparently seeing more than one isn't a good sign. No luck seeing any channels, and the cable card status screens don't indicate authorization.

This afternoon they (two this time) came out again for a couple of hours, tried a different card. No luck. They tried to get through to the "addressability" department, but I gather things get jammed up in the afternoon and they couldn't get through. They did verify that the signal level was fine. (It was actually a little high, so they put me back on the splitter that I had removed earlier in the morning.)

So they're coming back out tomorrow, with a stack of M cards and hopefully better luck getting through to the head-end folks.

I had no idea it was this hard to get a CableCARD working. One of the techs said sometimes they'll go through half a dozen before getting a working setup.


----------



## ji0005

beerkensp said:


> I am too in cable card hell. Most of my days are spend on the phone with comcast representatives and waiting at home for engineers that never show.
> 
> At the moment I have no phone, only one of the 2 cable cards work and my internet only returns one out of 10 pings to any web address (including comcast home page).
> 
> Yesterday I was on the phone for 4 hours.


SInce you are in chicago and have given a fair try and it already, I would suggest going the executive care route (800-630-2140). They finally got me going.


----------



## beerkensp

Thanks,

The last visit of Comcast improved things. Apparantly they are sill out of cable cards but they have been able to get me going with a temporary telephone number and some internet connectivity. I am getting about 1 Mb/sec of the 8Mb/sec (with 12Mb/s burst).

I am hoping that over the next few days they will be able to get me the correct telephone number and sort out my internet and maybe if I am really lucky they might even get a cable card.


----------



## oldradio99

thinkswithfist said:


> Last month, I upgraded from 2 lifetime Sony series1s to two new TivoHDs using Tivo's lifetime transfer offer (~$253 each from Amazon). I live outside Philadelphia (comcast home territory).
> 
> Once the Tivos arrived, I called Comcast about getting the two multi-stream cablecards. The sales lady said digitial premier was $10 a month (for one year), the sports package was $1.99 a month (instead of $5 normal), free HBO and Cinemax for 60days, and there would be an install charge of $15.xx. (Note: I got a sales call from Comcast a week later offering FREE digital premier and HBO for a year). I asked if there were any other monthly charges - sales rep said no. Scheduled installation in just a day or two. Great.
> 
> A few days later, two Comcast guys came to install the cablecards. I asked - they had never installed into a Tivo before. To keep the story short, the first guys gave the dispatcher wrong numbers, which the second installer discovered the next day. As another poster recently said, be sure the installers double check the number strings. Service now running smoothly. Great.
> 
> Just today got my first post-install bill. For some reason, a new cable-modem rental fee was introduced, which was wrong (I own my modem). I also see an unexpected $8.90 per month additional outlet fee and an extra $1.50 per month fee for the second cablecard. I called to complain about these wrong / unexpected fees. She took off the modem rental fees, of course. The lady was nice but insisted that the $8.90 per month plus $1.50 was standard. I said that's nice, but the sales lady did not mention anything about these extra charges. After some back and forth, she went through my account, signed me up for promotional codes, etc. to get the effective rate of my bill back down. In the end, I think I will be okay.
> 
> On a related note, she said Comcast will stop providing analog signals in 2009 (i.e. every tv will need a cablebox or cablecard). I knew broadcasters were switching to digital due to FCC mandate. However, I hadn't heard that Comcast was going to drop analog service. I have analog cables hooked into TVs in the basement, in the kitchen, in the guest bedroom, and a tuner card in my computer. I don't want to have to pay additional outlet fees for each of these extra devices! Anyone know if it's true that Comcast will drop analog cable soon?
> 
> Hope the details help someone understand the lay of the land. Cheers.
> I wonder how much Verizon FIOS TV will cost? (they're installing it now in my neighborhood).
> 
> Cheers.


I strongly suspect that is the route that Comcast is going. Over the last few months they have been moving channels from the under the 99 number up to the 100's so you have to rent a box.

Just for giggles, I spent an hour with Comcast today to ask if I can purchase a cable box. The on-line rep said yes. Even gave me a number to the local office to buy a box (the number was disconnected).

Next I called and was told can't buy a box,only cable cards but only can be put in Tivo's for now.

I have been trying to get away from Comcast but I cannot get a decent DSL so I am stuck


----------



## fadden0

The Comcast / TiVo fun continues. Today a Comcast tech spent 2.5 hours trying everything under the sun. No luck.

Only change was on the CA screen, where yesterday's "Con:Yes EBCP:Yes Val:V 0x01" changed to show "0x03" instead. Still no channel info. We can see message counters incrementing and other vague signs of activity, but an hour later "test channels" was still sitting on the spinning "acquiring info" screen.

The tech spent an hour interacting with TiVo customer support. We were walked through a long series of "are you sure it's plugged in" items. At one point the TiVo support rep had us move the card from slot 1 to slot 2 and perform the usual set of tests. There are so many reasons why this wasn't going to work it hurts to think about, and at the end of it we had to "hit" the card again because the "data" field updated itself. The exercise was rather pointless.

Conclusion: I'm stuffing the Series 3 back into the box and returning it to Best Buy. Going to try a TiVo HD instead. It sounds like the hardware/firmware is newer, e.g. the TiVo HD can use M cards in multi-stream mode (so I don't have to go through this card configuration nightmare with *two* cards).

After three days I have a low opinion of TiVo tech support, a modest opinion of Comcast dispatch (that first day of anguish when they put the numbers in the wrong fields irks me, but once you get a hold of the right person things start moving), and a very high opinion of the Comcast field techs. They've been very patient and done everything possible, and have demonstrated a "whatever it takes to get it to work" attitude throughout the many long hours of strife.


----------



## rlawson4

I had Comcast out today and my signal was too strong. I was get +14 - + 19 on some stations. He put a splitter on the outlet and brought it down to +4. The new S-Card he brought out paired and is working. Unfortunately, he only brought one. So, I have one working tuner. Progress but not success until I get another card. He work order clearly stated to bring 2 S-Card or 1 M. He brought 1 S-Card. In fairness, at least he knew how to decrease signal level without messing everything else up. I will say that getting the Tivo HD to work has been like throwing more money away at a casino in order to win back what was lost. What I mean is that had I known the amount of time necessary to get this to work (countless calls to Comcast, 4 truck roles, 4 trips to their office, numerous conversations with so called supervisors, I would have never bought the Tivo. It is sad to say that I persisted because I had already wasted so much time and energy, and it is still not over.


----------



## GumboChief

Had a pretty good Comcast experience in the city of Chicago.
On Monday at 11am, I walked into our local payment center, and requested 2M cards. Lady walked to the back, came back 90 seconds later, and read the UPC with her scanner. Asked me to sign for them, and I walked out.

Put one in the Tivo, and 5 minutes later, I had all of my basic and extended cable channels. As expected, my premiums did not work (HBO, Showtime, Encore)

I called in to have my card paired, and the lady said she "sent the signal".

When nothing happened she said to wait 10 minutes, and call back if it was not working. 

I called in 2 hours later, as it was still not working. The next rep "sent the signal" too, to no effect. She said that I would be called by a cable card specialist within 4 hours.

About 7 hours later, at 9pm, I get a call from the cablecard guy, who knew exactly what he was doing. I was up in 5 minutes, with all my channels working.

Yesterday, I returned the second card to the payment center, and am a very happy camper. 

After all the extended horror storied shared here, I am glad I did not have to add another.


----------



## bobat

Just thought I'd add a success story, since most posts are (understandably) of the horror story variety.

I called Comcast in Tacoma and asked about what I'd need to get my brand new TiVo HD up and running. First guy thought I'd need to upgrade to a digital package from my expanded basic, but had heard about cablecards and confirmed that I wouldn't need a set-top box. I called again for fun, and a more knowledgeable CSR said I didn't have to change my lineup at all, since the expanded basic (which I've been on for a long time) included the first-tier HD channels (ABC, NBC, etc) and that, yes, all I needed to do was stop by a Comcast store and pick up a (free) m-card .

I went to the local Comcast store and asked for a cablecard - "Oh, please make it an m-card," says I. "Huh?" says the rep behind the bullet-proof glass. He finds one right away, and admits he knows nothing about it. "Here's your, uh, m-card ... no charge or monthly fee."

I followed the very simple instructions on the in-box flyer - pop the card in the slot and follow the prompts. I called Comcast tech support and asked to activate a cable card. She asks me right away, "Do you have some ID and Data for me?" "Yep," says I. I read her the numbers right off the screen. She says "I'm sending you some signals right now - don't do anything." The screen sat on an "acquiring channels" for a couple of minutes before I just switched to the card setup page on my own. A couple of minutes later I was testing a sample of the HD channels (I don't have any premium channels) - my first look at HD! Awesome!

Total time on the forums reading about problems: 1 hour. Time studying TiVo instructions: 10 minutes. Time on the phone activating with Comcast: 5 minutes.

Whew!!!! 

Hope your experience is as easy and problem free as mine!


----------



## Allez

Newbie here, suffered through first attempt at cablecard installation on my TivoHD by Comcast. Person who came professed not to know a whole lot about these things, and had 4 S-cards with him. Three cards were dead; the fourth he was able to actually get numbers to call in for pairing. After having him leave (I figured he was not very helpful and I would need another service call anyway for a second card), I found that only a few scattered channels would work - several HD network channels and 3-4 analog channels. All of the other channels were black, showing the channel banner. In the Conditional Access Menu it says Auth: Missing Program Rekey. Tried rebooting, unplugging power, unplugging/replugging in cable card with no change. I called Comcast, and they tried re-pairing with no change. Any ideas? When giving the unit number are you supposed to leave the first three 0's off? I had them try re-pairing that way without any success.


----------



## Shatian

Good luck. I'm not sure what's the deal but getting these to work over the phone is a nightmare...at least is has been from me. I decided to switch over to using Comcast for TV a few weeks ago and to go with a Tivo HD. I got one for my wife first cause she's been using a DirecTiVo for a couple of years. I asked if I could pick one up and they said sure, so I went by the local office

I asked for a M-Card and they handed me 2 S-Cards. I followed the instructions with the tivo and then gave them a call. They got the first call right off the bat. The second card wouldn't work no matter how many times they "hit" it. It gave me the "Missing Program Rekey" message. First response was " well, you have two choices, send a tech and send a tech." I told them I'd go swap the card out and try another one. This was a Friday.

I went by the office on monday and swapped out for another card. Once again, after hitting the card, I still got "Missing Program Rekey". After several phone reps, I finally had to call Tivo and he did a conference call with Comcast. I'm not sure what he told them, but someone who knew what they were doing, and was willing to listen, got the card re-configured and it's been working all week.

I got another Tivo for myself yesterday and picked up an M-Card so I wouldn't go through the two card nightmare again...called them...and take a guess who's coming tomorrow?  Yet again, the persons on the other end of the phone can't get it to work.

I have a feeling a lot of the bad cards are because the CSRs in general still don't know how to configure/troubleshoot the problems. I don't know why they insist on sending a tech. What's the difference between me telling them "So, you need the Host and data number, yes?" "Oh, no I don't need that". "Ok I sent it a hit, any change?" and a tech telling them the same thing.

argh


----------



## fadden0

I returned my star-crossed TiVo Series 3 to Best Buy and exchanged it for a TiVo HD. I took the Motorola M-series card (serial starts MA07 -- batch from March or May 2007?) and stuffed it into slot 1 after letting the TiVo HD upgrade itself to 9.2.

The card was recognized right away. Five minutes on the phone with Comcast and I've got all my channels, both tuners working.

Naturally, it can't be that easy.

Came back tonight and discovered that a program had failed to record. The channel is just showing grey. Play with channel up/down for a bit, have the CableCARD screen flashed at me a few times, and then things settle down and start working.

Play around a little more and lose ALL video output. Even the "stage light" background animation on the TiVo menus is gone. Nothing but a grey background. I restarted the box and all is well again, but this makes me very nervous -- if I wanted to lose the occasional program I'd stick with the digital cable box and the IR blaster.

The only dodgy thing I can see on the CableCARD diagnostic screens is "Val:?" instead of "Val:V". However, I've had no problems seeing any of the encrypted channels.

One odd thing about the Comcast call was that he verified the serial number, took the HostID, and didn't ask for the Data number. I offered it and he said he didn't need it. The channels have all been working fine, so perhaps he didn't, but I'm not quite sure what this all means. Looking around a little it seems I'm not the only one with the problem.

I'm seriously considering packing it in and waiting for the "Comcast TiVo". I'm not sure why I expect that to be any more reliable, but maybe they'll centralize the customer service.


----------



## Allez

None of the Comcast reps I've talked to even know what an M-card is. Maybe I'll try again with Tivo support and see what they have to say about this 'Missing Program Rekey' message. I would think it's probably not an uncommon problem - there must be some standard fix somebody knows about, right?


----------



## CrispyCritter

Allez said:


> None of the Comcast reps I've talked to even know what an M-card is. Maybe I'll try again with Tivo support and see what they have to say about this 'Missing Program Rekey' message. I would think it's probably not an uncommon problem - there must be some standard fix somebody knows about, right?


"Missing Program Rekey" seems to be fixed with a "hard init" or a "cold init" (alternative name), which is not normally done when sending hits.


----------



## jk5598224

I had my CableCard installs yesterday. Not so bad experience so far. 1 M Card in the Tivo HD and another in my Panny TV in the bedroom for watching Live (HD) TV instead of using the SD Series 2 Tivo. 

Comcast was here 45 minutes for both. Went like a breeze so far...


----------



## fadden0

I lost Showtime and some other premium channels last night, but not HBO. Something slipped in their configuration, and the new HostID got lost. For some reason not all of the premium channels actually cared.  Whatever the case, I called up and got the numbers re-entered this morning, and my CA status has finally changed to "Val:V".

Now I'm just working through the "grey screen of doom", but that's a different thread (http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=5770732).


----------



## Allez

CrispyCritter said:


> "Missing Program Rekey" seems to be fixed with a "hard init" or a "cold init" (alternative name), which is not normally done when sending hits.


Thanks - tried that which did help some (now I get all of my stations under 100, my broadcast HD channels, but not much else). I had them do it 3 times. I still have the 'Missing Program Rekey' though. . . Also tried unplugging x several minutes.


----------



## paully65

I just had my S3 installed and the Comcast tech said he brought 2 M cards with him in case one went bad. Great. We put the first one in and it said card inserted, but it did not say multi stream card. I thought that was weird. I told him to put in the second card and it also said card inserted which is what it usually says when it is an s card. After all the downloads and pairing and hits, everything was working fine and the diagnostics said I had two s cards installed. The tech said sometimes the cards are mislabeled and at least mine are working. I do not care what they are as long as they work. In case you run in to this - FYI.


----------



## pl1

paully65 said:


> I just had my S3 installed and the Comcast tech said he brought 2 M cards with him in case one went bad. Great. We put the first one in and it said card inserted, but it did not say multi stream card. I thought that was weird. I told him to put in the second card and it also said card inserted which is what it usually says when it is an s card. After all the downloads and pairing and hits, everything was working fine and the diagnostics said I had two s cards installed. The tech said sometimes the cards are mislabeled and at least mine are working. I do not care what they are as long as they work. In case you run in to this - FYI.


M-Cards show up as S-Cards to a Series 3. That's the normal response you should get. Series 3 units do not support multiple tuners with one M-Card.


----------



## Gregor

pl1 said:


> M-Cards show up as S-Cards to a Series 3. That's the normal response you should get. Series 3 units do not support multiple tuners with one M-Card.


The only difference seen is the format of the diagnostic screens. Personally, I think the S-card screens are a bit clearer for diagnostics.


----------



## Shatian

Here's an update to my previous post

The tech showed up the afternoon and called before he arrived. I told him I was having a cablecard problem in an HD Tivo. Of course, they only put that it was a cablecard problem, no mention of Tivo. He sounded a little worried since it was a tivo, but he said he'd see what he could do.

He pulled into my driveway and sat there for a bit, so after about 10 minutes I waled out to see what was up. He was on his cell and apparently was checking to make sure that high level tech support was available. 

He came in, the guy on the other end of the phone had him reboot the tivo, pop the card back in and about 20 minutes time total, it was up and working. He admitted that he wasn't very familiar with Tivo, so he decided to call way up the food chain from the start to avoid the wait. He also mentioned that this was one of the quickest cable card installs he's done. 

Now I just need to talk to them about billing. Based off of what's on his work order, I'm going to be charged 30.85 for 3 cable cards on my next bill.


----------



## Allez

Shatian said:


> He came in, the guy on the other end of the phone had him reboot the tivo, pop the card back in and about 20 minutes time total, it was up and working. He admitted that he wasn't very familiar with Tivo, so he decided to call way up the food chain from the start to avoid the wait. He also mentioned that this was one of the quickest cable card installs he's done.
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> This being your second TiVo did you have the same MISSING PROGRAM REKEY error before the fix? If so, was the only thing they did reboot with the card out and then reinsert the card? Did it have to be re-paired? Inquiring minds want to know . . .


----------



## wackymann

I just had my Comcast cablecard install today, so I thought I would post a review of my experience!

I have had a Series 3 up and running since they first came out over a year ago, and I recently purchased a Tivo HD for one of our bedrooms. I called last week to set up the appointment, and was told:

A) they would come on Friday 12/14
B) M-cards were out of stock, so they would bring 2 S-cards

Well they ended up resheduling my appointment to today (12/10) without me asking, and then the tech showed up with an M-card (both pleasant surprises). The install went pretty smoothly. The longest pole in the tent was waiting for the tech support people on the phone. Once he got through to the advanced tech support office, he read off 3 of the pairing numbers (CC ID, Host ID, Data). Something went wrong and the guy on the other end of the phone apologized and said they would have to start from "scratch". So the tech read off 4 numbers this time (the original 3 plus the unit address #). this time he seemed happy, and he told us we should be all set. We went to the "test channels" menu and after a couple of minutes, channels started tuning properly. We checked the pay channels, and everything seemed cool. I then completed the guided setup and tested a bunch of channels with Live TV, and everything seems to be fine! All-in-all, it took about an hour to run a new cable into the bedroom and get the whole thing set up and working. About half that time was spent on hold waiting to talk to the Comcast people.

I'd have to give Comcast a big thumbs up! They seem to have their act together here in the Boston area.


----------



## bmgoodman

wackymann said:


> ...the tech showed up with an M-card (both pleasant surprises)....
> I'd have to give Comcast a big thumbs up! They seem to have their act together here in the Boston area.


If they only installed a single M-card in your Series 3 Tivo, you'll soon realize they don't have their act together as much as you thought!

SPOILER ALERT....

You now have only one working tuner (because the Series 3 can only use an M-card as an S-card)!


----------



## dswallow

bmgoodman said:


> If they only installed a single M-card in your Series 3 Tivo, you'll soon realize they don't have their act together as much as you thought!


You may want to read the post a little more closely; it was installed in a TiVo HD; the previously installed receiver was a Series 3.


----------



## Allez

wackymann said:


> I'd have to give Comcast a big thumbs up! They seem to have their act together here in the Boston area.


Jeez - you have the Patriots, the Red Sox, and now competent Comcast installers?! It's just not fair . . .


----------



## drlovety

CableCard issue:

Background info: Had Comcast extended basic cable with my HDTV and received all my network channels in HD. Then decided to get TIVO HD and was informed that I need the CableCards to get the HD programming. Got a CableCard and it was working well and everything, biggest difference was my network HD channels are now 104, 105 etc. I was also now paying a dollar more for their Digital Starter Package. Last week my buddy informed me that Comcast added new HD channels and that all HD channels (USA HD, ESPN HD) were now part of the Digital Starter Package. I didnt see them so I called Comcast and they send the signal to my card and now have them.

Issue: I now have the channels except two. Im suppose to have TNTHD and NGHD which only shows a black screen when I tune to them. All the other HD channels work around them but those two channels. Ive called Comcast numerous times and theyve repaired and initialized my card many times. Ive also returned and received a new M-card. They say now they are going to send a tech out to help me. What the heck is the tech going to do? Are there any ideas why this isnt working? I think its Comcasts end not my end. I have all the channels around them but the TNT and NGHD. Any ideas? Whats the tech going to do besides restart my TIVO and reinstall the cards. Any ideas? The only thing I can think of is that they forgot to add TNTHD and NGHD into the Digital Starter Package so when they send the signal for Digital Starter its not including TNTHD.

Thanks!


----------



## pl1

Allez said:


> Jeez - you have the Patriots, the Red Sox, and now competent Comcast installers?! It's just not fair . . .


And the Celtics aren't looking too shabby either.


----------



## Shatian

Allez said:


> Shatian said:
> 
> 
> 
> He came in, the guy on the other end of the phone had him reboot the tivo, pop the card back in and about 20 minutes time total, it was up and working. He admitted that he wasn't very familiar with Tivo, so he decided to call way up the food chain from the start to avoid the wait. He also mentioned that this was one of the quickest cable card installs he's done.
> 
> 
> 
> This being your second TiVo did you have the same MISSING PROGRAM REKEY error before the fix? If so, was the only thing they did reboot with the card out and then reinsert the card? Did it have to be re-paired? Inquiring minds want to know . . .
Click to expand...

Actually, in the first Tivo HD, I had to get a TiVo tech on the phone to do a conference call to get it working. I only had the MISSING PROGRAM REKEY on the second S-CARD, and I think it was getting that message because they didn't have the correct Host ID for that card. They actually asked for the Host ID for that slot when they sent it the hit that fixed it. The S-Card in slot one worked from the beginning.

The second HDTivo I used an M-Card, and it never got the MISSING PROGRAM REKEY error. It wouldn't show anything on the status screen and would never finish acquiring the channels when I did a channel test. It was fixed because there was a higher level tech on the other end of the Comcast guys phone who knew how to configure the card. The normal CSRs that I got by calling the Comcast phone # couldn't get it working.

I'm glad I'm stopping at two Tivo, I know there are several of you what it's been a nightmare getting it working, but I don't want to do it again...unless they are going to keep charging me this much for the cards. I'll swap the 2 S for an M if they do.


----------



## Allez

Well, I'm scheduled for a Comcast tech to come out Wednesday. I hope this guy knows more than the first guy. I'll probably have him do the conference call thing with TiVo if things aren't going to well. I'm not sure why it's so difficult for some of us to get these things installed correctly - I would think there would be some standard step-by-step procedure for Comcast to follow.


----------



## Devx

rlawson4 said:


> I had Comcast out today and my signal was too strong. I was get +14 - + 19 on some stations. He put a splitter on the outlet and brought it down to +4. The new S-Card he brought out paired and is working. Unfortunately, he only brought one. So, I have one working tuner. Progress but not success until I get another card. He work order clearly stated to bring 2 S-Card or 1 M. He brought 1 S-Card. In fairness, at least he knew how to decrease signal level without messing everything else up. I will say that getting the Tivo HD to work has been like throwing more money away at a casino in order to win back what was lost. What I mean is that had I known the amount of time necessary to get this to work (countless calls to Comcast, 4 truck roles, 4 trips to their office, numerous conversations with so called supervisors, I would have never bought the Tivo. It is sad to say that I persisted because I had already wasted so much time and energy, and it is still not over.


This will probably be my experience in a few days. I have Comcast scheduled for Friday to install (hopefully) an M-card in my THD. With my previous luck with Comcast in Atlanta, I typically have to call them and get them to come out at least 3 times to get anything resolved.


----------



## 4acupofcoffee

Hi, newbie here. Glad I found this forum! Just upgraded to a THD and when I call Comcast, they have no idea what "cards" I'm talking about. I ask for a higher up, and still no one has a clue what M cards or S cards are. I get so frustrated, that I hang up and hope when I call back I'll get someone who knows, but no luck yet. Gotta love Comcast.


----------



## dswallow

4acupofcoffee said:


> Hi, newbie here. Glad I found this forum! Just upgraded to a THD and when I call Comcast, they have no idea what "cards" I'm talking about. I ask for a higher up, and still no one has a clue what M cards or S cards are. I get so frustrated, that I hang up and hope when I call back I'll get someone who knows, but no luck yet. Gotta love Comcast.


Just ask them for 2 CableCARDs (and to bring 4 or 5 so they aren't stuck if one is a dud). Then when the installer arrives use your acute sense of the alphabet to see if it's an S or an M card by reading the big letter printed on top of it, and if it's an M card, just have them install one.


----------



## ffitzgerald3

Very good experience with Comcast cable card install for new HD unit in Chicago. Tech came with M Card as requested when scheduled. Tivo unit detected card as soon as installed. Took about 10 minutes to get to dispatcher to record card info. Another 10 minutes to download channel information. After testing the channels the tech left. Total tech time less than an hour. After rerunning the guided setup all channels available on both tunners. Tech said this was his first Tivo cable card install. It was also the first Tivo cable card for the dipatcher he called into. She was a trainee. Tech said cable card usually went well with a strong signal which I had. Tech was impressed with the Tivo especialy the signal strength meters. Overall rate this as an A+.


----------



## jrm01

ffitzgerald3 said:


> Very good experience with Comcast cable card install for new HD unit in Chicago. Tech came with M Card as requested when scheduled. Tivo unit detected card as soon as installed. Took about 10 minutes to get to dispatcher to record card info. Another 10 minutes to download channel information. After testing the channels the tech left. Total tech time less than an hour. After rerunning the guided setup all channels available on both tunners. Tech said this was his first Tivo cable card install. It was also the first Tivo cable card for the dipatcher he called into. She was a trainee. Tech said cable card usually went well with a strong signal which I had. Tech was impressed with the Tivo especialy the signal strength meters. Overall rate this as an A+.


From my experience if you get people who don't know what they are doing they will follow instructions and take care in inputting the info. If you get an "expert" he'll want to do it his way and quickly, and will then mess it up.

Of course there is also the third group, who don't know what they are doing and don't care, just want to get out quickly.


----------



## sinanju

jrm01 said:


> From my experience if you get people who don't know what they are doing they will follow instructions and take care in inputting the info. If you get an "expert" he'll want to do it his way and quickly, and will then mess it up.
> 
> Of course there is also the third group, who don't know what they are doing and don't care, just want to get out quickly.


As much as I hate Comcast, I have one point on which I must disagree. About 10 months ago I got Comcast to agree to set the CCI on all channels to 0x00 except where specifically requested by the provider. The only channel in the latter group was Encore Movieplex. Since then all has been right with the world.

In the mean time, I got the name of a local engineer who has encouraged me to contact him rather than the 800 number. Recently A&E HD and Fox Reality were added with CCI=0x02. (Frankly, I didn't notice until I saw protected Tivo suggestions.) An email or two later and it was fixed.

While I'm sure jrm01 is correct, generally, the same as good companies will hire the occasional idiot, Comcast will hire the occasional bright light.


----------



## fatespawn

The quality-control of the installers and customer service is just all over the map. My experience as a new customer with a single Tivo HD and an additional digital box was and is almost comical. It's SO bad. I'm not jumping up and down mad about it. I just expect it. But I don't let them get away with it. 

Nobody knows the difference between an M and S card. Almost EVERY aspect of my install was a comedy. I doubt I'll stay with them past the 12 month discount period. It's too bad. Cable has so many benefits and potential, but they just refuse to change their ways.

I will say, I've had some GREAT customer service reps. But I've had to talk to about 2 dozen of them, so my experience is probably far from normal.


----------



## drew00001

In Seattle, we got 4 new HD channels last Thursday. Originally, the channel names were not listed, but I filled out Tivo's on-line form, and such were added. Now, we do NOT have the schedule data for these new channels. No one seems to know how to fix this on the AVSForum for Seattle Comcast. Accordingly, I would appreciate any suggestions. Thank you.


----------



## pl1

Here's a weird one. We lost power last night about 10:00PM. I'm on a UPS, so, I just shut down the UPS and went to bed. Woke up this morning, the power was back on, and I fired up my two TiVo's. Three of the four cableCARDs came up SUBSCRIBED and VALIDATED. The fourth came up VALIDATED but not SUBSCRIBED. Of course I was cursing as this meant another truck roll. But, I decided to reboot and that fixed it. It all seems SO FRAGILE, doesn't it?


----------



## codymc

capnrobalo said:


> You have the same question as me except for a different area: Does Comcast in Atlanta really not have M-cards? Or does it depend on who you speak to?


Well they brought one to my house today -- but it left with the tech as they couldn't get it to pair -- they said they couldn't see anything on the office end.

Tommorrow they're coming back for my FIFTH appointment (only 2 techs have actually showed up due to a "shortage" of cable cards, so I do have one card working).

Is there a list of things i should get them to try? I've briefly hunted through the threads but haven't found a list of how things should go.

Today we got a data and host number -- and the only error i could see was on one of the screens -- "wrong card state" -- the person the tech was on the phone with was no help and just told him we needed a new card.


----------



## Allez

Today a Comcast supervisor came by - he was very knowledgeable and had set up TiVo HDs before. He brought an M-card; several hits couldn't get all the channels back, and in the end it took a call to Comcast HQ to get them. Unfortunately I don't know what exactly they did, but I get the feeling it had to do with some setting they had dictating which channels were available to me. The regular person on the other end of his phone couldn't do it, and he was connected to someone else within Comcast. Now everything works perfectly.


----------



## Allez

codymc said:


> Well they brought one to my house today -- but it left with the tech as they couldn't get it to pair -- they said they couldn't see anything on the office end.
> 
> Tommorrow they're coming back for my FIFTH appointment (only 2 techs have actually showed up due to a "shortage" of cable cards, so I do have one card working).
> 
> Is there a list of things i should get them to try? I've briefly hunted through the threads but haven't found a list of how things should go.
> 
> Today we got a data and host number -- and the only error i could see was on one of the screens -- "wrong card state" -- the person the tech was on the phone with was no help and just told him we needed a new card.


First I would have them bring as many cards as they can - seems like a lot of them are duds. For a working card they should be able to read the data and host ID; if they can't read them that card is not working and you need to try another. The first guy who came out for me brought 4 cards - only one worked.


----------



## codymc

We could get the host and data numbers for the card -- they said they just couldn't "see" it on the other end (at least that's what I was getting from the tech -- they wouldn't actually let me talk to them.)

AND I've asked multiple times that they bring more than one card -- the current note on my account asks them to bring at least 5. But the previous one said to bring at least 3 -- but they keep "not having any at the warehouse"

To me this is Comcast saying -- yes we have to give you cable cards by law, but we don't have to do it well.

they're coming again tomorrow (yes this is exactly how i wanted to spend my time off this week -- but I guess i'm lucky to have had it) any advice on how to proceed? I currently have one working s-card in slot one.


----------



## Allez

codymc said:


> We could get the host and data numbers for the card -- they said they just couldn't "see" it on the other end (at least that's what I was getting from the tech -- they wouldn't actually let me talk to them.)


In addition to the host and data numbers they should be also giving a third number - I think my tech called in the serial number (although I think the first person who came had given the card ID from it says Cable Card (tm) on the screen). I'm not sure why they wouldn't be able to 'see' the card if all of the numbers have been entered correctly (but then again, what do I know. . .). If this occurs I would have them double check all of the numbers. Anyway, when I scheduled my second appt I commented that my first tech had no clue; the rep then offered to schedule me with a manager/supervisor. It made a world of difference - the supervisor who came had done numerous TiVo installs and was very familiar the my TiVoHD.


----------



## dswallow

Allez said:


> In addition to the host and data numbers they should be also giving a third number - I think my tech called in the serial number (although I think the first person who came had given the card ID from it says Cable Card (tm) on the screen). I'm not sure why they wouldn't be able to 'see' the card if all of the numbers have been entered correctly (but then again, what do I know. . .). If this occurs I would have them double check all of the numbers. Anyway, when I scheduled my second appt I commented that my first tech had no clue; the rep then offered to schedule me with a manager/supervisor. It made a world of difference - the supervisor who came had done numerous TiVo installs and was very familiar the my TiVoHD.


They'll never "see" the card from their end. The TiVo can't send anything upstream, so there's no way they can see anything ever about the card operating. All they can ever see is whatever information they've stored about the card on their end.


----------



## Looper

I have a Comcast appointment tomorrow, they're hopefully going to get my two new TiVo HD units up and running with two M-cards. I've run guided setup on both boxes, is there anything else I should do to prepare? It seems like there are a whole host of common problems (bad cards, headend misconfiguration, etc.), and most installers don't know what they're doing. Is there anything I should be aware of to "suggest" to the installer if/when they run into a problem? I read through the sticky CableCard Installation FAQ, but just curious if there was any other info that I should be aware of....

Thanks in advance.


----------



## aniltj

I was just informed by Comcast in Howard County, MD that multi-stream cards are being recalled due to "a firmware issue with Tivo and some TVs" that has a black screen showing up.

Is anyone else getting this message? 

I am going through the usual (and ANNOYING) Comcast installation headaches (No one shows up for the first appointment, 2nd one incomplete as the Installer does is incapable of completing the install, third one appointment installer does not have enough cards so cannot complete the install!)


----------



## smadden

Hey Everyone,

First off, thanks for all of the freely given information here. It really helped me put my system together at home. My goal was to get the cheapest HD possible from Comcast in San Francisco. One of thing things I found difficult was piecing together an entire story about acquiring HD and hooking it up to my TiVo. The topics in these forums are very current so it can be tough to jump around and get the beginning of the story (what to do) and the end (what's the most current thing). Through lots of research, I finally was able to figure out what I needed to do, but it did take awhile.

Because of all the help I received, I wanted to give a little back so I wrote up my entire experience at my personal site: http://pixelnomad.com/archives/2007/12/7/cheap_local_hdtv_in_san/

I hope somebody, somewhere finds this helpful. Thanks again for all of your help. Unfortunately for me, I'm also tracking the black screen of death issues, as I've already seen it once.


----------



## codymc

My appointment was for 11-2. The tech showed up at 4pm. I'd asked that the tech bring several cable cards. He brought a single m-card. He also ran guided set up in the middle costing us some time (i didn't notice till it was too late -- though I'd told him once before not to do that).

He reworked the wiring outside my house -- nada. He called in more times than I care to count. 

Someone on the other end finally figured out that they had me in the system on the wrong "head end" -- so the card wasn't getting the signal sent to it. they changed that and about 20 minutes later it was working.

FUNTIMES.


----------



## rburriel

I don't want to buck the trend, but my Comcast experience was relatively harmless. My TV arrived on Monday (Samsung LNT-4665). My Tivo HD arrived on Tuesday. Comcast was here on Wednesday (I called on Monday once I knew when my Tivo HD was arriving - had to turn down a Tuesday appointment since I wouldn't have the Tivo HD until the afternoon). I was given a window of 10a.m. to noon. Technician arrived around 11a.m. Thanks to this forum, I knew to tell the CSR on the phone that I wanted a multi-card (or m-card) if it were available and that this should be mentioned in my request, even if the CSR had no idea what an m-card was.

When the technician arrived on Wednesday, he said that Comcast didn't "do" m-cards, although he seemed to know what they were. He wanted to know if I wanted one or two cards, and I explained to him that I wanted two for my Tivo HD if no m-card was available. I wasn't sure if I had told the CSR on the phone that I wanted two cards, but I did tell him I had a Tivo HD, and I also asked if I would be charged the rate ($1.85/month, I think) per card or total. He put me on hold for a minute and then came back and said it was total, not per card (that remains to be seen). No mention of having to purchase a HD package or anything else. CSR also said that there would be a $15 charge for sending someone out (I couldn't just pick up the cards and install them myself).

Technician said that he'd done a few cablecard installations, and in fact had done another Tivo HD earlier in the day. He seemed comfortable with the installation. It's mostly a matter of inserting the card, phoning in some details, restarting, waiting, and doing it again for the second card. Technician mentioned that his installation earlier in the day took longer than mine but now he had the hang of it. Earlier customer didn't know (or couldn't find) that his Tivo had a "Restart" menu option, so he had to unplug the Tivo to reboot it.

I have the most basic digital package from Comcast which means that when I tuned to the HD channels, I could hear the channel but not see them. Once the cablecards were installed, I had picture on all the HD channels that matched my regular SD channels (so I get A&E HD, TNT HD, HGTV HD, etc., plus networks). Technician mentioned that customer with earlier installation also got those channels, but had a message across the screen saying he was not subscribed (don't know what's up with that).

I asked technician if he ever did a PC. He said he had done one and had some trouble, which he blamed on the PC and a software update. Had to leave and come back the following day and once the computer was brought back to an earlier restore point, installation worked fine.

I'm sure a reasonably knowledgeable person could go through the installation themselves although the cablecard information screen can be overwhelming for some (lots of numbers on those pages) and installation requires a call to Comcast, which is why they won't let us do it ourselves.

I living in central-western Oregon, about 2 hours south of Portland, and if Stephen comes to install your cablecard, you'll be fine. Total time: 45 minutes.

Raul


----------



## Allez

aniltj said:


> I was just informed by Comcast in Howard County, MD that multi-stream cards are being recalled due to "a firmware issue with Tivo and some TVs" that has a black screen showing up.
> 
> Is anyone else getting this message?
> 
> I am going through the usual (and ANNOYING) Comcast installation headaches (No one shows up for the first appointment, 2nd one incomplete as the Installer does is incapable of completing the install, third one appointment installer does not have enough cards so cannot complete the install!)


I just had my M card installed yesterday - I hadn't heard anything about a recall (and I guess my installer hadn't either). As far as your installation problem, I'd recommend you ask Comcast for a manager to come out; that's what they did when I called the main Comcast number 1-888-793-9800 and complained about the first guy being less than helpful. Actually, the manager/supervisor who came out is based in Howard Co (he came out to Owings Mills for my install). His name is Don - definitely recommend him.


----------



## RareSanity

Quick question...how do you know if you have an 'M' card? I picked up a CC from the Comcast office today, but it doesn't have an 'S' or 'M' on it. Just a red Comcast sticker on the front. It is a Motorola Card how do I know if it is an 'M'?


----------



## codymc

RareSanity said:


> Quick question...how do you know if you have an 'M' card? I picked up a CC from the Comcast office today, but it doesn't have an 'S' or 'M' on it. Just a red Comcast sticker on the front. It is a Motorola Card how do I know if it is an 'M'?


The s-card I had had a red label on it that said comcast. The m-card had a white label with pinkish lettering and said M or multi-stream on it. When you pop it in the tivo hd it will tell you what kind it is. The M-card may take a second (mine said singlestream for about a minute and then changed to multi)


----------



## RareSanity

codymc said:


> The s-card I had had a red label on it that said comcast. The m-card had a white label with pinkish lettering and said M or multi-stream on it. When you pop it in the tivo hd it will tell you what kind it is. The M-card may take a second (mine said singlestream for about a minute and then changed to multi)


Thanks for the info...

So is it at all feasible that a card with a red sticker could be a multistream or should I just go back to the office and try and swap it for a "white label"?


----------



## kgrubb

Quick question here, does anyone in Baltimore County, MD actually have a working instance of the HD Tivo with an M-Card?

Mine still isn't working after a week, and now my other regular HD cable box doesn't show any channels (it says "Please wait, this channel will be available shortly), and they also dropped my sports package (NFL Network, etc). This is becoming absurd...


----------



## RareSanity

RareSanity said:


> Thanks for the info...
> 
> So is it at all feasible that a card with a red sticker could be a multistream or should I just go back to the office and try and swap it for a "white label"?


To answer my own question...no. This is not feasible. Well at least I was able to walk into a Comcast service center here in Atlanta and pick up two 'S' cards. The representative there said that I could swap the two S's for a M when they got them in.

He did also say that most of the requests they get are for the M cards (lots of TiVos?) and that is what they order from the warehouse, but either the warehouse can't get them, or they are only being given to technicians for installs, or they are being sent somewhere besides the Atlanta service centers.

Anyway, if you are in the Atlanta area and looking for CableCards, the Chamblee service center currently has two S cards in stock as of me leaving at 1:00pm today (12/13).


----------



## aniltj

Allez said:


> I just had my M card installed yesterday - I hadn't heard anything about a recall (and I guess my installer hadn't either). [....] Actually, the manager/supervisor who came out is based in Howard Co (he came out to Owings Mills for my install). His name is Don - definitely recommend him.


Thanks! I will do just that!


----------



## Allez

kgrubb said:


> Quick question here, does anyone in Baltimore County, MD actually have a working instance of the HD Tivo with an M-Card?
> 
> Mine still isn't working after a week, and now my other regular HD cable box doesn't show any channels (it says "Please wait, this channel will be available shortly), and they also dropped my sports package (NFL Network, etc). This is becoming absurd...


I'm in Owings Mills, and had my TivoHD with M-card successfully installed 2 days ago (second visit). I've detailed some of what occurred above. I would call the main Comcast number and ask for a manager to come out on your next truck roll. What channels is your Tivo able to show?


----------



## RNSAMRN

I am a TIVO customer, and have had no problems with my original TIVO since I purchased it over 6 years ago. I was extremely pleased with Tivo. However, when I upgraded to HDTV, I decided to take advantage of the Comcast DVR so I could record in HD, and my daughter ended up with the Tivo box in her room. At the time TIVO did not offer an HD DVR. 
I longed for an HDTV Tivo for years, and finally decided to treat myself to an early Christmas present this year by buying a Series 3 HDTV Tivo. Before purchasing, I contacted Comcast to find out if they provided cable cards for TIVO DVR's. I was told yes, and they would be free of charge. I was informed that Comcast would bring them to my home, and charge a fee of $16.95. Fine. I decided to proceed with the purchase of my new Tivo Series 3. They were sold out online, so I went to my local Best Buy to make my purchase. 
I promptly called and made an appointment for Comcast to deliver my cable cards. During that call I was informed that the visit would run 24.95, as it is an HDTV DVR. Fine. No problem. Just hook me up! I had an appointment. scheduled for today between 1 p.m. and 5 p.m. I arrived home prior to the scheduled time and checked my messages. I had a message left by Comcast saying they needed to cancel my appointment. The caller informed me that there were compatibility issues with the Tivo boxes and their cable cards so they could not keep out appointment. I called Comcast to discuss this issue. I expressed my anger/amazement over this issue due to my past phone calls to Comcast, as well as research I had done which indicated that other individuals in NJ had purchased the new Series 3 and successfully obtained the cable cards from Comcast. I was told that I could "reschedule" my appointment by the rep. which baffled me due to the "compatibility" issues and so called "defectiveness" of the Tivo boxes that they had stated previously. I informed the rep. that I ALREADY had a scheduled appt. for TODAY that they canceled, and that I expected them to honor their promise. I was put on hold. Then the rep. came back on and said she was trying to reach someone to come out today, but she was on hold and would call me back. I waited about 40 min. No call. I called back and spoke with another person. I was informed that the records indicated I had canceled my appointment. I clarified that this was not the fact. The rep. came back on after consulting with the Mighty Wizard of Comcast, I suppose. She told me that Comcast would not come to install the cable cards in my Tivo box, as it was from a "third party." I informed her that I was well aware that the FCC had mandated that these be provided to me. I got NOWHERE. I asked for a number to the corporate office, and of course she "didn't have that information available." How convenient. I had already spoken with someone from Tivo who was more than happy to have a conference call with a Comcast tech. and myself, but since I was obviously getting no where I didn't bother with that. The person from Comcast did state that I could go to a local Comcast office and pick up the cable cards directly. FINE! I drove to the nearest office and waited in line. When I got to the front, I was informed that NO, I could not pick up cable cards from them. I decided that I would not name the brand of DVR. I simply stated that I had purchased a DVR, and needed two cable cards. The person helping me set up a NEW appointment for Monday between 10 a.m. and 12 p.m. SOOOOOO..............
I am extremely frustrated. I finally realize my dream on getting my new Tivo and meet great resistance from Comcast. I actually planned on keeping my Comcast DVR for use in my home, in addition to the Tivo, but would prefer to cancel every service I have with Comcast at this point (cable and internet). However, they are the ONLY cable provider available to me in my town. I live in Southern New Jersey, and wondered if anyone out there from New Jersey has had a similar problem. I have read past threads from people in Central New Jersey that indicated they received their cable cards with far less problem, or no problem. I am now waiting to see how this appointment will proceed on Monday. Perhaps I will get another cancellation phone call from Comcast???? Anyone??? HELP!!!!!!!!!! I will let you know what happens on Monday. 
RNSAMRN


----------



## RNSAMRN

In addition to the above, could someone please tell me if I will need 2 S-Cards or 2 M-Cards installed in my Series 3 HDTV Tivo. I am new to the forums, and have been reading so many posts, that I have lost track. Thanks in advance for your patience and help.
RNSAMRN


----------



## codymc

RNSAMRN said:


> In addition to the above, could someone please tell me if I will need 2 S-Cards or 2 M-Cards installed in my Series 3 HDTV Tivo. I am new to the forums, and have been reading so many posts, that I have lost track. Thanks in advance for your patience and help.
> RNSAMRN


Do you have the series three? or the HDtivo ($299 vs. much more)? The original S3 can't use (at least not yet) the m-cards so if that's what you have you need two s-cards -- if you have the more recently released hdtivo -- you only need an m-card -- if they can get it working.

As far as what you can do on monday -- keep that number for the Tivo conference call handy -- if things don't go smoothly -- I'd the comcast office conference them in for help.


----------



## Roderigo

codymc said:


> The original S3 can't use (at least not yet) the m-cards so if that's what you have you need two s-cards -- if you have the more recently released hdtivo -- you only need an m-card -- if they can get it working.


Minor correction, it can't use MCard in MMode. So, you'd still need two cards, regardless of them being MCards or SCards.


----------



## wackymann

Man - I'm thankful I live in Massachusetts. These horror stories make my skin crawl. Good luck getting your cable card(s)!


----------



## RNSAMRN

codymc said:


> Do you have the series three? or the HDtivo ($299 vs. much more)? The original S3 can't use (at least not yet) the m-cards so if that's what you have you need two s-cards -- if you have the more recently released hdtivo -- you only need an m-card -- if they can get it working.
> 
> As far as what you can do on monday -- keep that number for the Tivo conference call handy -- if things don't go smoothly -- I'd the comcast office conference them in for help.


It's the "much more" version Series 3 HDTV. So from what I have read, it looks like I need 2 S-cards. 
I am PRAYING that things go well on Monday, but they already told me they wouldn't install into a third party box, and that is why they cancelled the first appointment, so I am not very confident. I am just hoping that since I went directly to the local office, that that may make a difference. They didn't ask what kind of device it was, just said they had to bring out the cards and install them. I will install them myself if the guy just BRINGS them!
I wish I had read up more on this issue before I made the purchase. I think I may have held off on getting the box, but I really loved my old Tivo box (which we are still using in my daughter's room). To be honest the Comcast DVR has not been without issue though. There are times it doesn't record programs correctly, and it locks up. Records without volume, etc. I will let you all know if I am successful. Say a prayer for me!!!!! I want my TIVO!
RNSAMRN


----------



## Leopor

I'm in the Boston area as well, and am not having a very good experience with Comcast and their cablecards.

I checked on their website, and it says that the first cablecard is free, additional ones are 1.91 for the first unit. Then it says that on additional units on separate outlets, the first and second card (if required) are both free. http://www.comcast.com/Customers/FAQ/FaqDetails.ashx?Id=2651
Says it right there on that page in black and white.

So, I call Comcast and make sure. I validate all the info on this website, make sure they have multistream cards, and the woman tells me yup, you are correct, yup, we have M-cards, just make sure you specify which one you want when you call for a tech to come out... Awesome! So.. going on this info, I go right out and buy a TivoHD.

I call Comcast this morning, and tell them what I was looking to do. They said ok, it'll be 17.95 to come out and do the card installation for you, and will be $2.75 per card, and you will need 2 S-cards for dual tuner support. I tell them what the woman told me yesterday and what is on their website, and she says ohh I don't know about that, let me get you a manager.

Another woman comes on the phone from the "Leadership Team" and says yea, we don't have multi-stream cards, you will need 2 single cards, and they will be 2.75 each. I read her the website I posted above, and she says sorry, it's wrong, we don't do that. This is how much it'll be. Basically, she didnt' care that the website was wrong, she didn't care that the woman yes'd me to death the day before, and she basically screwed up something that I thought was going to be really good. So now, instead of being able to save almost 10 bucks a month by switching to tivo service on a tivo box instead of through the comcast box, it's down to saving about 4 bucks, which isn't worth it because of the 250 dollar cost of the box.. At the end of the conversation she said so do you want to go ahead and add these cablecards on? I said no way, told them to come pick up their 4 HD DVR's that we have (costing us $90 a month), and that when FIOS comes to our area they will be hearing from us again, to cancel.

I called a few more times after that, and everyone told me the same thing.. no M-cards, "Comcast does not have those, and it's not a regional thing, we just don't have them." This was quite shocking, since quite a few people here use them. You guys must be magical! (either that or comcast sucks).

LAME


----------



## RNSAMRN

Yeah - I found it funny too that online the Comcast site states that they have the cards, they are free, and it isn't a problem to obtain them. 
But......actually try to do this and it is a totally different experience. They don't seem to care about losing you as a customer either.
RNSAMRN


----------



## Allez

Leopor said:


> I called a few more times after that, and everyone told me the same thing.. no M-cards, "Comcast does not have those, and it's not a regional thing, we just don't have them." This was quite shocking, since quite a few people here use them. You guys must be magical! (either that or comcast sucks).
> 
> LAME


I'm not sure if you called your local Comcast number; if so you might want to try their toll free number (888)793-9800 (at least that's the other number I call from here in the Baltimore area when the local number is not helpful). Also, the link you have has a number to call in their disclaimer:

_Disclaimer: Regulated Prices quoted above may not apply in all markets. Please call 1-800-COMCAST to learn more about Regulated Prices for your area. _

Comcast definitely has M-cards, because I just got one. How many, and where they are I don't know . . .

You may also want to see if they have a printed brochure with rates for your area; they just sent me a brochure entitled 'Important information about your services'. Surprise, they're raising rates again . The brochure does spell out costs for different things in your area. For us the first cable card is free, the second $1.50.


----------



## BurnBaby

kgrubb said:


> Quick question here, does anyone in Baltimore County, MD actually have a working instance of the HD Tivo with an M-Card?
> 
> Mine still isn't working after a week, and now my other regular HD cable box doesn't show any channels (it says "Please wait, this channel will be available shortly), and they also dropped my sports package (NFL Network, etc). This is becoming absurd...


There were several threads with MD problems recently and I seem to remember that a bunch of those problems were resolved. Here are a couple of the threads but if you do a search for "cablecards MD" more come up.

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=329522&highlight=cablecard+MD

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=372737&highlight=cablecard+MD



Leopor said:


> I called a few more times after that, and everyone told me the same thing.. no M-cards, "Comcast does not have those, and it's not a regional thing, we just don't have them." This was quite shocking, since quite a few people here use them. You guys must be magical! (either that or comcast sucks).
> 
> LAME


Comcast definitely does have M Cards but for some reason (cough *being able to charge you more* cough) the CSRs haven't been informed. I had four different peo including a supervisor tell me before my install that they didn't have M-Cards and guess what they showed up to the install with?

Definitely call the 800 #, ask for someone in the department that deals with the cablecards and if that doesn't work, ask for billing.


----------



## cielo

SF Bay Area - Oakland

Little issues with my S3 CableCard install today. The technicians were late, though they successfully installed the cards in under an hour. 

I have the Digital Starter package along with the Sports Entertainment Package. When I ordered the cards a few weeks ago, the CSR said I would only incur a $1.7x charge for the second cable card, $2.99 Sports and $xx install fee. She told me that the network HD channels are automatically included. 

As with "rburriel" above, I am receiving TNTHD, USA HD, AEHD, ESPNHD, among others. Can anyone detail the HD channels I am supposed to receive, besides the networks (and sports, obviously)? The techs were trying to sell the Digital Classic HD package until they saw I already received most of these channels. Thanks in advance!


----------



## Leopor

> Comcast definitely does have M Cards but for some reason (cough *being able to charge you more* cough) the CSRs haven't been informed. I had four different peo including a supervisor tell me before my install that they didn't have M-Cards and guess what they showed up to the install with?
> 
> Definitely call the 800 #, ask for someone in the department that deals with the cablecards and if that doesn't work, ask for billing.


Well, I called and spoke to someone in billing like you suggested, and received the same response. "Comcast does not have M-cards." I said are you sure, because I have talked to many people who have gotten them, read about many people who have them, and even directed him to this thread, which he did actually look at. He was actually a very nice guy, and said he will look into it more and call me back on Monday, but that he is 99.9% sure Comcast does not have M-cards.

I also showed him the comcast.net website I posted above saying that the first card is free, and he said that's not true either. He said every card is 2.75 each no matter which card it is.

Wow.. this is just like a never ending circle of lies!


----------



## pl1

Leopor said:


> Well, I called and spoke to someone in billing like you suggested, and received the same response. "Comcast does not have M-cards."


 They put two M-Cards in my S3 here north of Boston. I was told that's ALL they had.

Also, the going price for cableCARDs here in the Boston Area is that they are free. The $2.75 charge is for an A/O (Additional Outlet). That A/O charge will only show up if you have premium channels and the first Outlet is included in your package. 2 tuners, $2.75. They consider the second cableCARD an A/O.

EDIT: Make that the Second tuner. Their big concern is your ability to record 2 HBO movies at once.


----------



## jlee301

I am in Union City, CA. The installer that came to my house was very knowledgeable with installing cable cards. He told me few weeks ago, he actually had to install the cable cards in a house where the person actually worked for Tivo and he pretty much gave him a free training on what to look for. It took him pretty much an half-hour to install and get everything up and running on two TivoHD boxes and a Series3.

Side note, he ended up bringing all MCARDs and they all worked on the first try. So I ended up using a total of four MCARDs to get everything up and running. The dispatcher he was talking to knew exactly what he was doing too. It was a nice and speedy process. I am very happy.

All I have to do now is call them up tomorrow and confirm my monthly bill statements to make sure they didn't add anything new to my bill. Took me about eight calls for them to get the order correct.

Only thing I am missing is the sports package, apparently it wasn't on the work order either. I better not be charged for it then.


----------



## Allez

jlee301 said:


> All I have to do now is call them up tomorrow and confirm my monthly bill statements to make sure they didn't add anything new to my bill.


I did the same - found out they had me for 4 cable cards, even though I only had one


----------



## BurnBaby

Leopor said:


> Well, I called and spoke to someone in billing like you suggested, and received the same response. "Comcast does not have M-cards." I said are you sure, because I have talked to many people who have gotten them, read about many people who have them, and even directed him to this thread, which he did actually look at. He was actually a very nice guy, and said he will look into it more and call me back on Monday, but that he is 99.9% sure Comcast does not have M-cards.
> 
> I also showed him the comcast.net website I posted above saying that the first card is free, and he said that's not true either. He said every card is 2.75 each no matter which card it is.
> 
> Wow.. this is just like a never ending circle of lies!


That's ridiculous! I will try and find out if the billing person I spoke with was in a certain "special" part of the billing department or what. She was the only person I talked to who seemed to know what she was talking about, even though nearly everyone I've talked to has been nice.

Also, I've noticed that sometimes their weekend reps are even less informed than the average CSR, so come Monday you may talk to someone more knowledgeable. Last weekend, I called up to find out where the heck CSPAN had disappeared to on my line-up and nobody including the supervisor knew it had moved to a different channel. They looked at the recent channel changes list to no avail. They hit the cards hoping it would show up. It didn't and they scheduled a service call. I was terrified b/c I didn't want a tech coming out and messing up my cablecards after I got them working. Anyway, CSPAN showed up miraculously the next day. When I called to cancel the service call during the week, the rep didn't understand why the weekend rep & supervisor didn't see that plainly listed on recent channel changes was CSPAN.  And no I don't regularly watch CSPAN, so no teasing. 

Last suggestion to try is maybe you could go in person to your local Comcast office? I don't know if that would work, but as a last resort.


----------



## Devx

RareSanity said:


> To answer my own question...no. This is not feasible. Well at least I was able to walk into a Comcast service center here in Atlanta and pick up two 'S' cards. The representative there said that I could swap the two S's for a M when they got them in.
> 
> He did also say that most of the requests they get are for the M cards (lots of TiVos?) and that is what they order from the warehouse, but either the warehouse can't get them, or they are only being given to technicians for installs, or they are being sent somewhere besides the Atlanta service centers.
> 
> Anyway, if you are in the Atlanta area and looking for CableCards, the Chamblee service center currently has two S cards in stock as of me leaving at 1:00pm today (12/13).


Thanks for the heads-up and the tip. My appointment Friday evening was canceled (the morning of nonetheless) with Comcast saying, "no cards in the warehouse to do the install." I wish they had told me the day before and I wouldn't have left work for it.

On the upside, your tip gives me a service center that will allow me to pick up cards when they finally do arrive. The CSR's always tell me that I'm not allowed to go to the centers to get them. I'm in south Cobb but I will _drive_ to get that cable card, lol. Can you tell me which one in Chamblee will let customers pick them up? I'd like to call them before I head over.


----------



## Allez

BurnBaby said:


> Last suggestion to try is maybe you could go in person to your local Comcast office? I don't know if that would work, but as a last resort.


While you're there, ask them for their printed price list for different services!


----------



## pl1

Allez said:


> While you're there, ask them for their printed price list for different services!


Or the OP could check their past bills. As everyone knows, the cablecos raise their prices annually. Comcast includes a new price list with the bill that month. (At least they do in my area, and I have to assume that is the standard practice.)


----------



## sgibbs33

I just called 1-800-Comcast to have a tech come to install a M-card in my new Tivo HD.

So before calling Comcast, I tried to do my homework. Comcast website says...


> There is no charge for the first CableCARD that you use as it is already included in the primary outlet fee. If you have a multi-card device on the same outlet (i.e. TiVo Series 3 or two Digital Cable Tuners connected to the same personal computer), you will be charged an additional regulated fee of up to $1.91 for the second CableCARD


see... http://www.comcast.com/customers/faq/FaqDetails.ashx?ID=2651
Notice how their FAQ doesn't distinguish between a Single Stream vs. a MultiStream card.​So I called them up for an appt. and stated very clearly and consistently, "I want a Multi-stream CableCard installed in my TiVo. The service rep (who did not seem to be offshore) took my information and stated that there would be a one-time $23.99 for the card and a $17.89 installation fee.

Hmmm... I was expecting the install fee but was surprised by the $23.99 charge. 
*me... *What's the $23.99 for?
*Comcast rep... *For the CableCard
*me... *Am I purchasing the CableCard?
*Comcast rep... *yes.
*me... *doh kay

Has anyone experienced this combination of pricing?

Although the install fee will be ~$40, I'm expecting that the monthly charge will be ZERO.

Reasons... 
1. I'm already paying for digital classic tier, therefore the first CableCard is included
2. I've only asked for one card to be installed (although I specifically asked for a multi-stream card).

We'll see what happens. I'm prepared to argue with their billing dept if this doesn't hold true. But what's the pros/cons of owning the CableCard? It's not like I can use it for anything other than to connect to their system. Is this legal on their part? Shouldn't it be included in their service offering?

p.s. Comcast - Aurora, IL (not sure why Comcast would post their policies and prices on their website when it seems to vary so significantly from market to market)


----------



## Allez

sgibbs33 said:


> But what's the pros/cons of owning the CableCard? It's not like I can use it for anything other than to connect to their system. Is this legal on their part? Shouldn't it be included in their service offering?


Would you have to pay for another if it stops working? Is there some kind of warranty for it? I can't think of an advantage to owning one vs getting one with no monthly charge.


----------



## pl1

sgibbs33 said:


> I just called 1-800-Comcast.


Comcast has taken over many, many smaller cablecos. Many of them have existing contracts with local Cities and Towns. So, in order for anyone to be of any real assistance, you need state your location. Once you do that, if you are lucky, someone living in your area may be able to answer your questions.

Also, you should have received an insert in your bill which lists all of the pricing. That may be of assistance as well. It usually comes out annually (with a price increase).

EDIT: Oh, and I would say Comcast selling a cableCARD is so unusual, it's the first time I've ever heard of it. But, it's not impossible.


----------



## dswallow

Allez said:


> Would you have to pay for another if it stops working? Is there some kind of warranty for it? I can't think of an advantage to owning one vs getting one with no monthly charge.


It'd be nice if it actually turns out to be truly owned, I suppose. I still have my doubts about anything a CSR says. 

But I'd say if the owned price is roughly 1 year of the monthly price you're almost always going to do better to own than to pay monthly.


----------



## Allez

dswallow said:


> But I'd say if the owned price is roughly 1 year of the monthly price you're almost always going to do better to own than to pay monthly.


True, although in sgibbs33's case if he 'rents' an M-card hopefully there won't be a monthly charge for the card itself. That's the case for me (through Comcast also). In any event, $23.99 is not an outrageous amount in the big picture. I do wonder, though, what happens if the card fails or starts acting weird . . .


----------



## RareSanity

Devx said:


> Thanks for the heads-up and the tip. My appointment Friday evening was canceled (the morning of nonetheless) with Comcast saying, "no cards in the warehouse to do the install." I wish they had told me the day before and I wouldn't have left work for it.
> 
> On the upside, your tip gives me a service center that will allow me to pick up cards when they finally do arrive. The CSR's always tell me that I'm not allowed to go to the centers to get them. I'm in south Cobb but I will _drive_ to get that cable card, lol. Can you tell me which one in Chamblee will let customers pick them up? I'd like to call them before I head over.


Unfortunately, Comcast does not let you call into their service centers, so there is no public number. I just kinda showed up one day and asked. If they have any, they will give them to you. The Chamblee office is off of Peachtree Industrial near Chamblee-Dunwoody Rd. The street name is Malone.

That is their main service center for the Atlanta area. It's where all of their (southeastern) studios are as well.


----------



## pl1

Allez said:


> True, although in sgibbs33's case if he 'rents' an M-card hopefully there won't be a monthly charge for the card itself. That's the case for me (through Comcast also). In any event, $23.99 is not an outrageous amount in the big picture. I do wonder, though, what happens if the card fails or starts acting weird . . .


Well, they aren't charging anything here for the cableCARD. Just one A/O for premium content at $2.75/mo. after the first outlet. In my case, 4 cableCARDs, 3 $2.75 charges per mo.


----------



## Devx

RareSanity said:


> Unfortunately, Comcast does not let you call into their service centers, so there is no public number. I just kinda showed up one day and asked. If they have any, they will give them to you. The Chamblee office is off of Peachtree Industrial near Chamblee-Dunwoody Rd. The street name is Malone.
> 
> That is their main service center for the Atlanta area. It's where all of their (southeastern) studios are as well.


Thank you again. It would be nice if I could at least call the generic 404-COMCAST number and have a CSR tell me if they at least have some in the warehouse but I know that's probably pointless. I'll have to give it a shot and try them one day this week. If you happen to beat me to it, can you post back and let us know they have them in stock and I'll do the same.


----------



## RareSanity

Devx said:


> Thank you again. It would be nice if I could at least call the generic 404-COMCAST number and have a CSR tell me if they at least have some in the warehouse but I know that's probably pointless. I'll have to give it a shot and try them one day this week. If you happen to beat me to it, can you post back and let us know they have them in stock and I'll do the same.


Sure thing.


----------



## Brad Bishop

Just complaining here about the billing-Hell I'm entering:

About a month ago I got my cards installed (3 separate Comcast Visits). Requested the M-Card. They kept sending out bad M-Cards or M-Cards attached to other accounts.

They charged me an additional outlet fee of $5.99 last month. I called and the lady said, "That isn't right." She said she fixed it and I'd be set.

So I just got my new bill. $5.99 is back. I called. the lady on the phone says, "Well, that second cableCard is the reason for $5.99. That's just the cost of it. "Not according to your website," I tell her. While she's not rude, she's not looking to fix this either.

I explain that:
- First off, I requested a single M-Card (and I tell her the difference). You guys couldn't get it to work because you kept sending out broken M-Cards or M-Cards attached to other accounts and you couldn't switch it over the phone. It's no fault of mine why you couldn't get it working, yet your charging me for your screw ups.
- Secondly, I was told by the cable installer who specifically checked with you guys during the install, that I wouldn't be charged extra for the second S-Card
- Third - even if you ignore the first 2 issues. Your own web-site says you'll only charge me up to $1.91 for the additional card.

"Well, sir, for you to get what you want I suggest you take your 2 S-Cards down to the local retail location and get them to swap it out," she tells me.

I then explain, "They don't have them there and require a 'specialist' to come out and plug the cards in." 

Basically, I go round and round with her. The end result: She wants me to take these 2 cards down to the local office and tell them, "Swap them out." Which I'm almost certain will result in the lady at the office telling me, "We don't do that here. You can only drop them off. You have to have a technician come out and install the cards."

I would bet money on that being the response.

So, I'm left either paying the $6/month or wasting time fooling with it all.

I suppose I should just choke down the $36/year even though it pisses me off that it's just a bogus charge in 3 separate ways.

And the cable companys wonder why people hate them...


----------



## pl1

Brad Bishop said:


> Basically, I go round and round with her. The end result: She wants me to take these 2 cards down to the local office and tell them, "Swap them out." Which I'm almost certain will result in the lady at the office telling me, "We don't do that here. You can only drop them off. You have to have a technician come out and install the cards."


Try going down to the office and asking if they have any M-Cards BEFORE you do anything. If they have them, then go home, get yours and exchange them. Just a suggestion.


----------



## Brad Bishop

pl1 said:


> Try going down to the office and asking if they have any M-Cards BEFORE you do anything. If they have them, then go home, get yours and exchange them. Just a suggestion.


Just an update:

I tried a chat session via Comcast's site.

The lady I spoke to there determined that not only did I need to pay the $5.99/month for the additional Digital Outlet but that I should have been paying an additional $1.50 for the extra cable card on top of all of that. She sent my account to their Auditing department to make sure that they could find any and all fees that I need to be paying.

Yeah - I took her through the entire explanation - she ticked me off. It was like, "Yes, sir, rather than try to understand what you're talking about I'm going to make it worse for you." I was really close to just cancelling Comcast altogether after that session.

I tried calling back one more time. I got a hold of a rep, asked him if he understood cableCards and then explained the difference, what I had been trying to do, and why I shouldn't be charged. He seemed to not only understand it but said, in reference to all the stuff I had been through, "That doesn't make any sense at all why we'd charge you anything extra." He's escalated it and said he'll do what it takes to make it right.

So he's going to either: Figure out how to make my account right or figure out how to get me an M-Card as Comcast's billing system seems to be what's in the way.

I even told him, "I really don't want to blow another afternoon on this. I'd be happy running the S-Cards to someone who can exchange them for an M-Card. Really, whatever is easiest for this problem to go away." He agreed and called back to let me know the status (still not resolved but they're working on it).

Sounds like this guy is on the ball.


----------



## RNSAMRN

RNSAMRN said:


> I am a TIVO customer, and have had no problems with my original TIVO since I purchased it over 6 years ago. I was extremely pleased with Tivo. However, when I upgraded to HDTV, I decided to take advantage of the Comcast DVR so I could record in HD, and my daughter ended up with the Tivo box in her room. At the time TIVO did not offer an HD DVR.
> I longed for an HDTV Tivo for years, and finally decided to treat myself to an early Christmas present this year by buying a Series 3 HDTV Tivo. Before purchasing, I contacted Comcast to find out if they provided cable cards for TIVO DVR's. I was told yes, and they would be free of charge. I was informed that Comcast would bring them to my home, and charge a fee of $16.95. Fine. I decided to proceed with the purchase of my new Tivo Series 3. They were sold out online, so I went to my local Best Buy to make my purchase.
> I promptly called and made an appointment for Comcast to deliver my cable cards. During that call I was informed that the visit would run 24.95, as it is an HDTV DVR. Fine. No problem. Just hook me up! I had an appointment. scheduled for today between 1 p.m. and 5 p.m. I arrived home prior to the scheduled time and checked my messages. I had a message left by Comcast saying they needed to cancel my appointment. The caller informed me that there were compatibility issues with the Tivo boxes and their cable cards so they could not keep out appointment. I called Comcast to discuss this issue. I expressed my anger/amazement over this issue due to my past phone calls to Comcast, as well as research I had done which indicated that other individuals in NJ had purchased the new Series 3 and successfully obtained the cable cards from Comcast. I was told that I could "reschedule" my appointment by the rep. which baffled me due to the "compatibility" issues and so called "defectiveness" of the Tivo boxes that they had stated previously. I informed the rep. that I ALREADY had a scheduled appt. for TODAY that they canceled, and that I expected them to honor their promise. I was put on hold. Then the rep. came back on and said she was trying to reach someone to come out today, but she was on hold and would call me back. I waited about 40 min. No call. I called back and spoke with another person. I was informed that the records indicated I had canceled my appointment. I clarified that this was not the fact. The rep. came back on after consulting with the Mighty Wizard of Comcast, I suppose. She told me that Comcast would not come to install the cable cards in my Tivo box, as it was from a "third party." I informed her that I was well aware that the FCC had mandated that these be provided to me. I got NOWHERE. I asked for a number to the corporate office, and of course she "didn't have that information available." How convenient. I had already spoken with someone from Tivo who was more than happy to have a conference call with a Comcast tech. and myself, but since I was obviously getting no where I didn't bother with that. The person from Comcast did state that I could go to a local Comcast office and pick up the cable cards directly. FINE! I drove to the nearest office and waited in line. When I got to the front, I was informed that NO, I could not pick up cable cards from them. I decided that I would not name the brand of DVR. I simply stated that I had purchased a DVR, and needed two cable cards. The person helping me set up a NEW appointment for Monday between 10 a.m. and 12 p.m. SOOOOOO..............
> I am extremely frustrated. I finally realize my dream on getting my new Tivo and meet great resistance from Comcast. I actually planned on keeping my Comcast DVR for use in my home, in addition to the Tivo, but would prefer to cancel every service I have with Comcast at this point (cable and internet). However, they are the ONLY cable provider available to me in my town. I live in Southern New Jersey, and wondered if anyone out there from New Jersey has had a similar problem. I have read past threads from people in Central New Jersey that indicated they received their cable cards with far less problem, or no problem. I am now waiting to see how this appointment will proceed on Monday. Perhaps I will get another cancellation phone call from Comcast???? Anyone??? HELP!!!!!!!!!! I will let you know what happens on Monday.
> RNSAMRN


So the gentleman from Comcast just left. Actually, he was subcontracted by Comcast to install the cable cards. Very nice person, but admitted he knew nothing about installing the cards into Tivo. I had printed out step-by-step instructions for him and he read over them. Everything seemed to be going OK. I called Tivo just to ask a few questions before we started. 
The outcome was this. The cable cards were Motorola starting with the serial number MA. Apparently Comcast has had trouble with the Motorola cards starting in MA in my area (Southern New Jersey). The woman who was trying to program them said that if the serial number started in NG, she would have had no problem, as these cards have been working. So the bottom line was no successful install with the cable cards, and "they will get back to me as soon as the issue is resolved." So I am stuck. I am waiting for the subcontractor's supervisor to call me, so I can see if there is any way of getting these other cable cards. Apparently the error message given was not the 161-4 one that is ok to ignore. The phone number the guy called to activate the cards was not the one that popped up on the gray screen on Tivo that is provided by the cable company, but some number he was told to call. Don't think that matters. Basically, it sounds like I am screwed. The guy had two other cards with him, but they had the same type of serial numbers, so he wouldn't try them, and I am sure he didn't want to waste any more time. He was here for an hour and a half, and seemed to want to get on his way to see other customers. He didn't indicate any of this was a Tivo problem, but a Comcast and Motorola problem. Said that his company was not being provided with the cards starting with NG, and didn't seem to think he could get them. 
I feel like a beaten horse. This is crazy. As far as I am concerned, per the FCC law they are required to provide me with these cards. So I will wait and talk to the supervisor and see what comes of it. 
RNSAMRN


----------



## SunDogMedia

The installer showed up with both S-cards and M-cards. He told me upfront that he had never done a TiVo installation before. So I suggested he start with the M-card. He plugged it in, called the office to activate it, and it worked. Simple as that.

Amazed and pleased.


----------



## RNSAMRN

Obviously it is in the activation of the cards that there is a problem. I am on hold with Comcast right now to see if they can send someone out who has actually done this before. I KNOW it can be done. Guess it just takes having the right technician, the right activation person, the right cards...........AHHHHHHH.


----------



## mae

aniltj said:


> I was just informed by Comcast in Howard County, MD that multi-stream cards are being recalled due to "a firmware issue with Tivo and some TVs" that has a black screen showing up.
> 
> Is anyone else getting this message?
> 
> I am going through the usual (and ANNOYING) Comcast installation headaches (No one shows up for the first appointment, 2nd one incomplete as the Installer does is incapable of completing the install, third one appointment installer does not have enough cards so cannot complete the install!)


I've had a Scientific Atlanta Mcard working in a THD since Septemeber, and it still seems to be working fine. Getting it running wasn't the best or worst story on this board, but it did only take one visit (you can search for my posts in this thread).

If this is true, I sure hope it doesn't break what doesn't need fixing!


----------



## tmesser

sgibbs33 said:


> So I called them up for an appt. and stated very clearly and consistently, "I want a Multi-stream CableCard installed in my TiVo. The service rep (who did not seem to be offshore) took my information and stated that there would be a one-time $23.99 for the card and a $17.89 installation fee.
> 
> Hmmm... I was expecting the install fee but was surprised by the $23.99 charge.
> *me... *What's the $23.99 for?
> *Comcast rep... *For the CableCard
> *me... *Am I purchasing the CableCard?
> *Comcast rep... *yes.
> *me... *doh kay
> 
> Has anyone experienced this combination of pricing?


Yes, I experienced this in Naperville (I see that you are in Aurora) during my final two (of three) installation attempts. The $23.99 is installation for the CableCARD, and the $17.89 is an additional outlet activation fee. You really shouldn't be getting the $17.89 charge unless you already have digital equipment on another outlet elsewhere in your home. I got Executive Care to give me a credit for both charges because they tried to ding me for install fees on each of three visits, even though it was their fault they needed to come back at all.

All of that said, the rep is wrong. You're not buying the card, you're renting.



sgibbs33 said:


> Although the install fee will be ~$40, I'm expecting that the monthly charge will be ZERO.
> 
> Reasons...
> 1. I'm already paying for digital classic tier, therefore the first CableCard is included
> 2. I've only asked for one card to be installed (although I specifically asked for a multi-stream card).


Hopefully, yes, your charge should be zero. I had a CableCARD in my Sony TV long before I owned a TiVo HD, and I never had a monthly fee, as it was supposedly included in the Digital Classic fee. I only got hit for one CableCARD installation fee at the time of activation.


----------



## BurnBaby

Leopor said:


> Well, I called and spoke to someone in billing like you suggested, and received the same response. "Comcast does not have M-cards." I said are you sure, because I have talked to many people who have gotten them, read about many people who have them, and even directed him to this thread, which he did actually look at. He was actually a very nice guy, and said he will look into it more and call me back on Monday, but that he is 99.9% sure Comcast does not have M-cards.
> 
> I also showed him the comcast.net website I posted above saying that the first card is free, and he said that's not true either. He said every card is 2.75 each no matter which card it is.
> 
> Wow.. this is just like a never ending circle of lies!


Don't know if you ended up getting info on this today or not. If not, I got some information from the billing dept:

If you are not having luck getting confirmation that Comcast carries M-cards from your local Comcast, you can call the 800 # and choose billing on the automated menu. They are trained to deal with billing disputes. If you call that 800 # before 8pm (not sure if this only applies to weekdays or what), you will likely get a representative from the Philadelphia Comcast, which is where the headquarters are. All the billing people I've talked to so far know about M-Cards. The customer service reps do not.

The billing rep can look up your local information and help facilitate b/t you and your local office - All you have to do is give them your phone #. If the person cannot resolve your issue, ask for a supervisor, be polite & tell them that you've been getting the run-around and just would really like to straighten this out. It is possible that your local office may not carry M-cards, so if you can find someone in your area code that has definitely gotten an M-card that would help & then you can tell them that you've talked to people in the same area who have received M-cards.

The three Boston Comcast #s the rep gave me, in case you want to go the local route again, are:

(601) 268 1188

(601) 693 2366

(662) 842 5625

Good luck! PM me if you'd like the name of the first rep I talked with - I think you'll be fine with most of the reps at the home office, but in case you need to.


----------



## RNSAMRN

RNSAMRN said:


> So the gentleman from Comcast just left. Actually, he was subcontracted by Comcast to install the cable cards. Very nice person, but admitted he knew nothing about installing the cards into Tivo. I had printed out step-by-step instructions for him and he read over them. Everything seemed to be going OK. I called Tivo just to ask a few questions before we started.
> The outcome was this. The cable cards were Motorola starting with the serial number MA. Apparently Comcast has had trouble with the Motorola cards starting in MA in my area (Southern New Jersey). The woman who was trying to program them said that if the serial number started in NG, she would have had no problem, as these cards have been working. So the bottom line was no successful install with the cable cards, and "they will get back to me as soon as the issue is resolved." So I am stuck. I am waiting for the subcontractor's supervisor to call me, so I can see if there is any way of getting these other cable cards. Apparently the error message given was not the 161-4 one that is ok to ignore. The phone number the guy called to activate the cards was not the one that popped up on the gray screen on Tivo that is provided by the cable company, but some number he was told to call. Don't think that matters. Basically, it sounds like I am screwed. The guy had two other cards with him, but they had the same type of serial numbers, so he wouldn't try them, and I am sure he didn't want to waste any more time. He was here for an hour and a half, and seemed to want to get on his way to see other customers. He didn't indicate any of this was a Tivo problem, but a Comcast and Motorola problem. Said that his company was not being provided with the cards starting with NG, and didn't seem to think he could get them.
> I feel like a beaten horse. This is crazy. As far as I am concerned, per the FCC law they are required to provide me with these cards. So I will wait and talk to the supervisor and see what comes of it.
> RNSAMRN


And the saga continues...........
Soooooo - the "technical supervisor" who is supposed to "arrive before 5 p.m." never shows, and never calls. Why am I not surprised????? I had to leave for work at 6:15 p.m. I get home today and call good 'ol 1-800-COMCAST. The rep says, "oh the last notation was that someone was going to call you back to see if they could get someone out to fix the problem." I informed her that I did get a phone call back, about an hour after that, and tell her about the whole no call, no show thing. "Oh, let me try to help you...." Anyhow, now a "trouble-shooter" is supposed to come out today between 1 p.m. and 5 p.m. 
I would so love it if someone showed up who actually can resolve this cable card issue, but after nearly a dozen phone calls, 1 cancelled appt., 1 appt. that failed, and 1 no call/no show, I am not going to hold my breath. The only thing I know is there is no TIVO GOD. Take it from me, because I have been praying to him, and any other god who might listen all week!! Soon my insane laughter will turn to tears though. And they wonder why people go postal!!!
RNSAMRN
Southern New Jersey - Land of Chaos


----------



## Lensman

RNSAMRN said:


> Yeah - I found it funny too that online the Comcast site states that they have the cards, they are free, and it isn't a problem to obtain them.
> But......actually try to do this and it is a totally different experience. They don't seem to care about losing you as a customer either.
> RNSAMRN


Comcast is not monolithic in this. Every different locality is a little different. Some people can pick up cards at their centers, some can't. Some have M-Cards, some don't. Some don't even have any S-Cards in stock.

I've never heard that they won't come and install cablecards at all! You'll have to try the "call back later until you get the answer you want" method.

Beware, though, the phone agent told me that I could pick up the cards myself at a center but then they later told me at the center that I had to have a truck roll. All this so a guy can show up with two cablecards and tell me that he's never done this before. I had to walk him through the process and even then, I think it was done wrong because he never read anything off of the screen - just read the NGblahblahblah serial numbers off of the cards themselves. My cards are now acting like they haven't been activated - surprise, surprise.

This all contrasts with my experience with Cablevision in Northern New Jersey where the guy came over, stuck the cards in, read the numbers on the screen, called up an fought with the phone agents for 10 minutes, and got everything activated.


----------



## Lensman

Now for a continuation of my saga with Comcast of South Broward (hey, if there's one good thing about Tivo is you get to figure out what to call your specific circle of cable hell):

Installer comes by in the appointed time period, but is very cautious because this is his "first cablecard installation". He's a contractor, btw. He is obviously hesitant to follow my lead but I tell him that I've been through it before and it'll be alright.

First off, we get into a mini discussion of the fact that the TV has to be turned off first. Of course, I'm thinking, "how are we going to get the pairing information from the screen"? Obviously, he's under the impression that he's supposed to install the cablecard in the TeeVee, not the Tivo. I don't want to think about what language he thought I was speaking when I said he was supposed to install it in a Tivo. 

Anyway, he calls in the "NGxxx" serial number on the first card, then we put it in slot 1 of the Tivo HD and get the dreaded 161-4 error. No getting around it (though I heard that we're just supposed to ignore it), so we try restarting, etc, but nothing.

He then calls in the "NGxxx" serial number on the second card and we put that one in. It seems to be going well, but he has no idea what to do next. Finally, after calling dispatch, he gets in touch with someone who he says tells him that the people she has to talk to are out to lunch and that she'll call me back in a half hour when they get back. I'm pretty familiar with this story but decide to let him go his way as long as it leaves the cablecard in my grubby hands (or at least my shiny new Tivo HD).

Anyway, after about 3 hours or so of waiting, I decide to give Comcast a call. The phone agent says that they've scheduled a follow-up for the next day (today) between 11am and 2pm. No word about this alleged "signal" they were supposed to send out. I decide to wait until tomorrow, but I do reboot my tivo.

So today rolls around and I turn on the TV and decide to check out the state of the cablecard. I wander around aimlessly but do notice that it's not active and "awaiting restart". I think about this a second then decide to restart the Tivo to see what happens.

I restart and rerun guided setup and amazingly, I'm all set! Both regular and unencrypted channels work fine and I even have all my HBO channels!

Now I just get to wait for the installer to come around again to install the second cablecard.

What I don't know is how this all happened without the cable installer reading anything except the original serial numbers off of the cablecard. Can they just have the cablecard automatically pair to a host without reading any additional information off of the Tivo cablecard screen?


----------



## Leopor

BurnBaby said:


> Don't know if you ended up getting info on this today or not. If not, I got some information from the billing dept:
> 
> If you are not having luck getting confirmation that Comcast carries M-cards from your local Comcast, you can call the 800 # and choose billing on the automated menu. They are trained to deal with billing disputes. If you call that 800 # before 8pm (not sure if this only applies to weekdays or what), you will likely get a representative from the Philadelphia Comcast, which is where the headquarters are. All the billing people I've talked to so far know about M-Cards. The customer service reps do not.
> 
> The billing rep can look up your local information and help facilitate b/t you and your local office - All you have to do is give them your phone #. If the person cannot resolve your issue, ask for a supervisor, be polite & tell them that you've been getting the run-around and just would really like to straighten this out. It is possible that your local office may not carry M-cards, so if you can find someone in your area code that has definitely gotten an M-card that would help & then you can tell them that you've talked to people in the same area who have received M-cards.
> 
> The three Boston Comcast #s the rep gave me, in case you want to go the local route again, are:
> 
> (601) 268 1188
> 
> (601) 693 2366
> 
> (662) 842 5625
> 
> Good luck! PM me if you'd like the name of the first rep I talked with - I think you'll be fine with most of the reps at the home office, but in case you need to.


Burn, thanks for the info!
That guy that told me he'd call me back on Monday never did (surprise surprise). I'm on the phone with them right now, and on hold. The guy I'm speaking to is very nice, but is saying the same thing: "This says we only have S-cards. I can setup an appt for you and put on there for them to bring M-cards, but I don't know if they will"

So I told him my dilemma, that we would need either 6 S-cards for 3 tivo boxes, or just 3 M-cards for the 3 tivo boxes, meaning half the price. He went and checked with 2 supervisors, and both of them told him "nope, just S-cards." He gave me different pricing though. He said that since one of the 4 Comcast boxes we have right now is included in the digital starter package that we have, we would be better off keeping 1 box and returning 3 of them, because returing all 4 would break the package. Because of this, he said, the first card for the box would NOT be free, as we are still keeping 1 of the Comcast boxes. So, he said I would need 6 S-cards, $2.75 for the first one, and $1.50 for the 5 additional, making it $10.25 total for 6 S-cards. That's not horrible, but having 3 M-cards would take $4.50 a month off of that. I'd like to give them the least amount of money possible, especially for all this aggravation...

Thanks for your help!


----------



## Gerhard

Folks,

I'm getting ready to activate a TivoHD in Stoneham, MA on Comcast, and I wanted to know if there were any big issues to deal with?

Had anyone had cable cards installed in the Boston, MA area? ...near Stoneham?

Gerhard


----------



## RNSAMRN

Lensman said:


> Now for a continuation of my saga with Comcast of South Broward (hey, if there's one good thing about Tivo is you get to figure out what to call your specific circle of cable hell):
> 
> Installer comes by in the appointed time period, but is very cautious because this is his "first cablecard installation". He's a contractor, btw. He is obviously hesitant to follow my lead but I tell him that I've been through it before and it'll be alright.
> 
> First off, we get into a mini discussion of the fact that the TV has to be turned off first. Of course, I'm thinking, "how are we going to get the pairing information from the screen"? Obviously, he's under the impression that he's supposed to install the cablecard in the TeeVee, not the Tivo. I don't want to think about what language he thought I was speaking when I said he was supposed to install it in a Tivo.
> 
> Anyway, he calls in the "NGxxx" serial number on the first card, then we put it in slot 1 of the Tivo HD and get the dreaded 161-4 error. No getting around it (though I heard that we're just supposed to ignore it), so we try restarting, etc, but nothing.
> 
> He then calls in the "NGxxx" serial number on the second card and we put that one in. It seems to be going well, but he has no idea what to do next. Finally, after calling dispatch, he gets in touch with someone who he says tells him that the people she has to talk to are out to lunch and that she'll call me back in a half hour when they get back. I'm pretty familiar with this story but decide to let him go his way as long as it leaves the cablecard in my grubby hands (or at least my shiny new Tivo HD).
> 
> Anyway, after about 3 hours or so of waiting, I decide to give Comcast a call. The phone agent says that they've scheduled a follow-up for the next day (today) between 11am and 2pm. No word about this alleged "signal" they were supposed to send out. I decide to wait until tomorrow, but I do reboot my tivo.
> 
> So today rolls around and I turn on the TV and decide to check out the state of the cablecard. I wander around aimlessly but do notice that it's not active and "awaiting restart". I think about this a second then decide to restart the Tivo to see what happens.
> 
> I restart and rerun guided setup and amazingly, I'm all set! Both regular and unencrypted channels work fine and I even have all my HBO channels!
> 
> Now I just get to wait for the installer to come around again to install the second cablecard.
> 
> What I don't know is how this all happened without the cable installer reading anything except the original serial numbers off of the cablecard. Can they just have the cablecard automatically pair to a host without reading any additional information off of the Tivo cablecard screen?


Well, here is the rest of the saga. After working all night, and being up all day the previous day (now I have been awake for over 24 hours thanks to Comcast and awaiting their alleged visits) I get in touch with Comcast who says the "trouble shooter" will come between 1 p.m. and 5 p.m. on Tuesday. Keep the phone nearby, as he will call before coming. So I jump in bed to try to close my eyes, with phone next to my ear. Just as I have dozed off to the land of the dead I get a phone call. It is the so called "trouble shooter." Actually, it I discover later by looking at my caller ID that the phone call is not from Comcast, but from the same subcontractor group that screwed up the previous attempt. I as half asleep during the call, but what I heard was:
A) We are not coming.........
B) There is a compatibility issue with the Motorola cards and the Tivo boxes that seems to have occurred after the software update to 9.0
C) You are screwed
D) We will call you back at some time in the distant future when the issue may or may not be resolved

Right. So I am TOTALLY ticked off, but so exhausted that I barely know how to reply. I just say, "well I guess it is time to take this to a higher level" (God perhaps?). So now I will have to try to figure out what to do. I talked to Best Buy last night, and they think I could just return the box and get a refund (which I hate to do, as I have wanted this thing for two years). The kid there has not heard of any cable card issues. That doesn't get me back my $399 for the Lifetime Service. I could sell it on eBay, and let someone who actually lives in an area where they can get cable cards benefit. Or I can continue to try to fight the fight. I am thinking of filing an FCC complaint, and perhaps a complaint to the local Board of Public Utilities, but doubt that will accomplish anything. I wish I knew how I could just pick up the cable cards myself and activate them myself, but Comcast here will not allow you to do this. But at the same time, they will NOT install them for me. What to do. Any suggestions? I guess I will call Tivo today, but don't know what they can do about it. I can try to find a phone number to someone from Comcast, but I am plain sick of dealing with them. No one knows what they are doing, and no one can help me. We will see what happens. Merry Christmas to me.
RNSAMRN
Southern New Jersey


----------



## jlb

I just called Comcast via the main 800 number to confirm information as I prep for an install in Newburyport, MA in the next two weeks.....

A couple of interesting points:

- They echoed the $14.95 fee for installation, first card free, but $2.75 for the second card. I mentioned the $1.91 on the website, but got nowhere. Honestly, $2.75 is a good deal, but it's the point of it. I wonder if the difference between $2.75 and $1.91 is other taxes and what not.

- When I asked if I could request that the install be done by a tech who has done CC installs before (I meant for them to just mark up the record with the request) they assumed I wanted to request a particular tech. What she said was that if I know someone who had a good install, I should call them and ask them for the name and/or Technician #. They could then assign my install to that tech.

Should we start a sub-thread where we can post Tech #s from good install experiences?

- I also tried to get a phone number to call to activate the card(s) if the local office is willing to give me the card(s) directly. The name of the "department" is *Dispatch/Provisioning*. They would not give me that number, but did say that if the local office is willing to help out and provide cards, that I should call the main number (800-COMCAST), select Technical Support, and then ask to be transferred to the Dispatch/Provisioning group for CC activation.

Soooooooo, anyone in/near Newburyport that had a good experience and would like to pass on their Tech's name/Tech #?


----------



## fadden0

My TiVo HD with Motorola MA07* M-series CableCARD has been running fine for about a week and a half (not counting the occasional gray-screen issues, but that's on TiVo).

Last night my wifewas watching previously-recorded material when a 161-52 error popped up. We have no idea what this means; no information on the Internet, except for about 3 posts where it came up during a troubled install.

I fiddled with the device a few hours later. One of the tuners was sitting on channel 3 (analog local NBC station) with a blank screen. The other tuner was fine After a couple of channel changes it recovered. No problems with channel 3 or any of the other stations. So all is well, but I'm a little worried about what this means.

Did the tuner get "stuck" somehow? Maybe the CableCARD saw the "stickiness" and complained with a 161-52? Or maybe a CableCARD problem confused the tuner and made it reset to channel 3 with no video?


----------



## Lensman

RNSAMRN said:


> So now I will have to try to figure out what to do. I talked to Best Buy last night, and they think I could just return the box and get a refund (which I hate to do, as I have wanted this thing for two years). The kid there has not heard of any cable card issues. That doesn't get me back my $399 for the Lifetime Service. I could sell it on eBay, and let someone who actually lives in an area where they can get cable cards benefit. Or I can continue to try to fight the fight.


RNSAMRN,

OMG this is terrible! How can Comcast say or do this! The two cards they tried out here were Motorola cards and one of them did work. So there is not a universal incompatibility between Motorola cards and Tivos with 9.x...

The first thing I'd do is call Tivo customer service and find out what they want you to do. They definitely want your business and will bend over backwards to figure out what the problem really is. If you search around the board, you'll even find examples of three-way conference calls between Tivo, you, and the cable company.

Has your unit been upgraded to the latest 9.2.x software? One thing I didn't know was that it's actually preferable to have the unit plugged in using "basic analog cable" mode and to connect and get the software upgrades first.

As a last resort, you can see if everyone would be kosher with you returning the S3, getting a new model TivoHD (the $250-$299 version) and transferring the lifetime onto that box. I'm sure Tivo will do whatever it takes to get you up and running.

My personal take on my difficulties is that Comcast is either incompetent as usual (this is my first instinct since they seem to have an equally hard time getting their DVR to work in my house), or that they are trying to protect their franchise and want a greater share of your dollars than Tivo - they want the additional revenue from the boxes and want the advertising dollars from the ads they show on their (inferior) box. As such, I've decided that they are willing to engage in evil business practices and have decided to try to foil them by being as stubborn as possible to get what I want no matter how much of their time it takes.

I can understand if you can't sacrifice your time/sleeplessness and your TV-watching for the weeks this fight will take, but I'd applaud your joining the fight!


----------



## Lensman

Lensman said:


> Anyway, after about 3 hours or so of waiting, I decide to give Comcast a call. The phone agent says that they've scheduled a follow-up for the next day (today) between 11am and 2pm. No word about this alleged "signal" they were supposed to send out. I decide to wait until tomorrow, but I do reboot my tivo.
> 
> So today rolls around and I turn on the TV and decide to check out the state of the cablecard. I wander around aimlessly but do notice that it's not active and "awaiting restart". I think about this a second then decide to restart the Tivo to see what happens.
> 
> I restart and rerun guided setup and amazingly, I'm all set! Both regular and unencrypted channels work fine and I even have all my HBO channels!
> 
> Now I just get to wait for the installer to come around again to install the second cablecard.


So of course, nothing is easy with Comcast. Since no one showed up today, I decided to call to check up on what happened.

The agent tells me that there's no appointment for today, that my appointment was yesterday. 

So I ask why the agent last night said I had a follow-up appointment "tomorrow between 11am and 2pm"? She says: "You didn't have an appointment today, your appointment was yesterday". I say: "So are you calling me a liar?" She says: "No, but you never had an appointment for today. I can schedule a new appointment for you. The earliest we have is a week from Wednesday." I say: "Fine, set that up for me. But why would the other agent have told me I had a follow-up appointment when I didn't have one?" She says: "You're set up for an appointment between 2pm and 5pm on the 26th." I say: "Thank you." She says: "You're welcome, goodbye"

So I call back and get another agent who apologizes and says that the agent last night must have just gotten confused and read the screen wrong. Ahhh, I have some acknowledgment! Anyway, the result is that they're going to call me if there's a cancellation and if an earlier appointment comes up. I figure this will never happen and I'll be stuck with the appointment that's right up against my flight to New York, but what can I do? I'm interested to see what they say when I say that the next appointment I can make is sometime next November.


----------



## torrential

The Comcast tech was here for four hours. He'd never touched a Tivo before and no one in his seemingly vast support network had, either. Everything is working tho I had to reboot a couple of times to get rid of video freeze and blank grey screens. 

Comcast is at fault here for deploying their techs without training or backup. 

The good parts: Getting an appointment was easy (called Thursday, they had slots available Friday), the tech arrived on time and during the visit he found a weak or erratic signal due to a bad wall socket which I've now bypassed.


----------



## TonyD79

Lensman said:


> So I call back and get another agent who apologizes and says that the agent last night must have just gotten confused and read the screen wrong. Ahhh, I have some acknowledgment!


It really amazes me that they can't just say "There was a mistake or a miscommunication. Sorry, let's see what we can do for you" rather than just insist that you are wrong. All we usually want is an acknowledgement.

Anyway, I take the plunge on Friday. Bought my HD Tivo over a week ago. Let it settle in. Called Comcast yesterday and the all went very well. The CSR thought the Tivo was "cool" and would like to have one himself. He verified with his super that he did the order right as it was his first cable card order and reminded me that I won't get PPV or VOD with the Tivo. When I told him I knew that, he said "Just as long as you don't freak out when you don't have it" with a smile in his voice. I told him I can use Amazon Unbox instead.

Now let's see how it goes Friday.


----------



## jlb

TonyD79 said:


> .......Bought my HD Tivo over a week ago. Let it settle in.........


You raise a good point that is worth repeating. Folks should get their TiVoHD and run it through guided setup without the cable cards and run it that way for a while. Sure, you'll only be able to associate guide data with the analog channels, but I think it is worth it to give the box a week's workout just to make sure things work in general (and to get updates, etc....).

I'll be purchasing my Vizio VX-37L and my TiVoHD next week between the holidays, but I'll hold off on the CCs for at least a week or two (depending on scheduling)........Looking forward to the Superbowl in HD along the clear QAM pipe on my lifeline cable package.


----------



## TonyD79

jlb said:


> You raise a good point that is worth repeating. Folks should get their TiVoHD and run it through guided setup without the cable cards and run it that way for a while. Sure, you'll only be able to associate guide data with the analog channels, but I think it is worth it to give the box a week's workout just to make sure things work in general (and to get updates, etc....).


That is what Tivo recommends. Not only make sure the box is good (because once you get the cable cards in there it gets more complicated to return it, I would think) but to get the latest software. There is plenty to play with in the meantime. I got a week's worth of enjoyment out of setting up unbox and my tivo desktop and all that. And I can record OTA just fine, as I will be using this box as primarily primetime network stuff, that was all good.


----------



## RNSAMRN

Lensman said:


> RNSAMRN,
> 
> OMG this is terrible! How can Comcast say or do this! ....


Well, I figured calling Tivo first was what I should do. I called and the tech was very nice. He did a three way phone call to Comcast with me. He said that he has heard of NO problems with the Motorola cards, and that people he knows are using them in their Tivo's without problem. Guess I need to move to California. Anyhow, we call Comcast together. Explain to the girl on the phone that I had an appointment scheduled yesterday that their SUBCONTRACTOR canceled, and that he refuses to come out due to an alleged compatibility problem. I tell her that I have Tom from Tivo on the phone with us, and that he states he has not heard of any problems with the Motorola cards. She doesn't really seem to care that Tom is on with us, but says it sounds like I need to speak to a supervisor. She puts us on hold, and then comes back on herself. I never get to speak to a supervisor, but she says she can reschedule for Saturday between 12 and 2 p.m. Fine. Told her to please request someone from COMCAST rather than some subcontractor that doesn't know what he is doing, and to make sure they are bringing two cable cards. She says she doesn't know if a Comcast tech will come, but she put that in the request. 
So it is interesting to read that others have Motorola cable cards that start with serial number MA and that they are working. As to the software issue, all I know is that I have had the Tivo Series 3 HD unit plugged in and connected via wireless since I got it. Perhaps about a week or so. Tivo said they had sent some sort of upgrade, but I am not sure what that is. I really have hardly been using the box. I still have the cable plugged into my Comcast DVR, since I can't get any HD channels or any of the premium channels on the Tivo without the cable cards. I will play around with it today and see if I can tell what upgrade they have done. I am wondering if the people who have the working Motorola cards have the Series 3 HD or the Series 2? Wonder if this makes a difference, although Tivo swears that there is no problem with the Series 3. I am still trying to fight this out. Figure the least I can do is have Comcast repeatedly have to work on the issue, and maybe one of these times someone will come through. By the way, has anyone filed an official complaint regarding this issue via the FCC? Just curious. 
I am not confident in the least that someone is going to actually show up on Saturday. If they do, I plan on calling Tivo to have them walk the technician through it step by step to see if this helps. I sure hope they don't send the same dude that came last time. Although he was very nice, he didn't have a clue.
Lensman - I see you have a Motorola card with serial number NG... That is the one they said has been working here, but that they are unable to get. Interesting. Also funny how the rep for you didn't see the scheduled appointment, and the next rep magically did. This is just typical of the experiences I have had with Comcast. Unbelievable customer service. And NOT in the good way.
RNSAMRN
Southern New Jersey
Tivo Hell


----------



## jlb

ITts good to see that the folks at TiVo have been willing to get on the phone with you. Hopefully, you will get everything straightened out quickly.

I just hope my install is smooth. The WAF on difficult CC installs may be very low.


----------



## DrakeBliss

I live in Cape Coral FL. We were converted from Time Warner about 6 months ago. What a mess that was. I just ordered a TIVO HD to be delivered tomoorow. I have talked to Comcast before ordering and got the scoop on the Cable Cards. The fees quoted are shown below.

Digital Preferred $10.63 
HD Service $6.95 
Cable M-Card $Free

Installation Fee: $9.95

It ends up that it will save me $10.00 per month after I switch over to the TiVo HD. Well anyway, I get confirmation that my TiVo will be here soon, so I call Comcast to schedule a time to install the M-Card. I was then told that they had no Cable Cards and I was to be put on a waiting list. She had no idea how long the wait would be. Has anyone else been on a waiting list and how long was your wait. From reading through the forum, it looks like Comcast does not want to support Cable Cards and Tivo.


----------



## cwise

DrakeBliss said:


> I was then told that they had no Cable Cards and I was to be put on a waiting list. She had no idea how long the wait would be. Has anyone else been on a waiting list and how long was your wait. From reading through the forum, it looks like Comcast does not want to support Cable Cards and Tivo.


I would go to Comcast and ask for a M-Card. I called the Comcast call center in Knoxville, TN. The rep I spoke with told me I would have to have 2 cards and they would have to be installed at $29 a piece. Very hateful and rude. Also that there was a waiting list.

I called my friend who works in the Knoxville, TN call center and he stated that was pure bull. Just come down there and tell them I want a M-Card and if any problems ask for a supervisor. Well the rep I spoke with a the counter didn't know what a cable card was. I explained what my friend told me and within 15 minutes I had a M-Card.

So as you said Comcast does not want to support this. I would not believe anything they told you on phone and go to the your actual Comcast center. Still not had a chance to install it yet.


----------



## Brad Bishop

cwise said:


> I would go to Comcast and ask for a M-Card. I called the Comcast call center in Knoxville, TN. The rep I spoke with told me I would have to have 2 cards and they would have to be installed at $29 a piece. Very hateful and rude. Also that there was a waiting list.


That's one of the weird things about this (My sister just experienced it- I haven't yet, though): Some of the CSRs act like because you're not using the Comcast box that it's a personal insult.

What do they care? I'm buying a service from you. My guess would be that most people who have TiVo, while not doing the PPV/VOD stuff, would likely be buying one of the upper packages -anyway- so it's just money in the bank for them.

Anyway, instead of them welcoming a customer, it's like they're pissed off that you showed up at their party.


----------



## pl1

Brad Bishop said:


> That's one of the weird things about this (My sister just experienced it- I haven't yet, though): Some of the CSRs act like because you're not using the Comcast box that it's a personal insult.
> 
> What do they care? I'm buying a service from you. My guess would be that most people who have TiVo, while not doing the PPV/VOD stuff, would likely be buying one of the upper packages -anyway- so it's just money in the bank for them.
> 
> Anyway, instead of them welcoming a customer, it's like they're pissed off that you showed up at their party.


I can't totally agree with that. Although I have had my share of problems with Comcast here in the NE, I will say, that they have been trying to be supportive in getting me the service I order. I think what you are experiencing is more a lack of knowledge WRT cableCARDs. I knew from the start I was better off not even asking about whether or not I needed M-Cards or S-Cards since in my case, it did not matter. (Since I have the S3.) If I DID have to ask specifically for the M-card, I would expect to have to explain the difference since I can understand how the CSRs might not understand the difference or EVEN what a cableCARD is.


----------



## ehanson

Had a Comcast tech out here to install an MCard in a TiVo HD for about 3 hours yesterday to no avail. They sent another tech today who not only seemed to know what he was doing but also had a partner on the other end of the phone who knew what she was doing and they got everything up and running in about 15 minutes. Just thought I'd share his info in case anyone in the Western Chicago suburbs was having trouble getting a knowledgable tech. Ask for Tyler; his ID was 3861 and he was working with Vicky in dispatch. Good luck!


----------



## cwise

Well I finally installed my MCard. Steps I did:

- Setup TIVO completely without install the card
- Forced TIVO to update a second time (it was only at 8 something)
- Reboot TIVO and now at 9.2a
- Install Card and called Comcast to activate it.
- Was stuck in the update channel screen for almost an hour.
- After reading I had Comcast reactivate it again.

Now I get the following channels:
- In the 400 range these are my Comcast HD channels I get as of now. I get all my local HD channels, ESPN HD, and Discovery HD.
- I get some crazy foreign channel in the 200 range.
- Comcast local weather forecast
- Channel 99 which is Leased Access
- Channel 3 Ion
- Channel 6 QVC

Also let me point out I do not get my local channels in SD on the lower channels. I am pretty confused. One thing that has stood out to me is under the 'conditional access screen' I get AUTH:MP. I can not find out what that means but that does not seem right.

Edit: Status update.

Called Comcast again (I wanted them to check Host ID per help thread). I was told that they do not provide service for TIVO and I should not of been given the card. Requested Supervisor Rep refuses. I tell them what it tells me on the Comcast website bout them supporting TVIO. I was told that was for the Comcast TiVo boxes coming out in March in my area. They will not do anything for me and they tell it is TIVO's fault. I requested his name and Supervisor. Conversation becomes heated and the guy hangs up on me.

Call back spoke with another rep and now he tells me that I am not allowed to installed an MCard on a TIVO that they have to send a rep out. I tell them to go ahead (just in case) and they schedule a guy for Sunday at $32.50. 

I have a friend who works at Comcast during the day and I am going to call him tomorrow. He told me and him his supervisor had a talk about this a week ago and this goes against everything he told me. After I talk to him (and hopefully get it fixed before a tech comes out) I am going to file a complaint. I read it was bad but you don't know how bad it is until you go through it.


----------



## RNSAMRN

cwise said:


> Well I finally installed my MCard. Steps I did:
> 
> - Setup TIVO completely without install the card
> - Forced TIVO to update a second time (it was only at 8 something)
> - Reboot TIVO and now at 9.2a
> - Install Card and called Comcast to activate it.
> - Was stuck in the update channel screen for almost an hour.
> - After reading I had Comcast reactivate it again.


CWISE,
It is just utterly amazing the treatment that the CSR's have been throwing our way. I had one refuse to give me the log number for the phone call to refer to later...."oh, you won't need that." What kind of crap is that? If I ask for the number, you should give it without me having to become nasty. Another said she would put the Supervisor on the line, but then just came back on herself. Several are just out and out rude. Can't wait until Saturday to see what new story Comcast concocts. I will continue to call to schedule appointments until I get some working cable cards. I also plan on sending a letter out to the Corporate office to the Pres. or V.P. just as soon as I find out who it is. If anyone has this information, kindly send it to me. I live in New Jersey - don't know if there is a regional person I should direct it to, or what.
RNSAMRN


----------



## sandun

Hi All,

I went to the local (Branford) Comcast office to ask for a cable card to do a self installation. They said that customers are not allowed to do self install, instead I will have to schedule a technician to come over and install. The cost is approx $17 (can't remember if it was 16.95 or 17.95). The counter CSR asked how many cards I need for Tivo. I said 1 "mcard" or two "scards" - she (CSR) said OK, and will also make a note to the Tech to bring extra cards.

I have basic-extended cable + TivoHD.

On the scheduled day, the Comcast Tech called me to ask how many cards I need. I said I have a dual tuner TivoHD - takes one MCard or 2 SCards. 

The Tech showed up on time - with 2 others (trainees on CC installation - preparing for the post xmas rush of installations). The Tech knew what he was doing. A single MCard was installed under 5 mins. Then, they had to wait for 10-15 mins or so on the phone with Comcast while waiting to get the card activated.

(He did tell the trainees not to use the Comcast Tivo option on their phone when they called Comcast i.e. "Press 2 for Tivo" as this is meant for their upcoming Tivo boxes. Instead he told them to use the option for "TV cable card activation...").

Overall, the process took less than 30 mins - most of it, on the phone waiting to activate the mcard.

The Tech did mention his previous install took 3 hours - mainly because that Tivo owner had not gone the the first-time setup guide and was a dial-up user. So, the Tech had to do this... pick the nearest Tivo dialup phone number... get program data...etc. 

So far I am receiving the HD channels - I expected to receive only the local broadcast HD channels since I have only basic-extended cable, but also receive CNN-HD, NationalGeo, ESPN HD and a few others. Not sure how long this will last though.

Later in the evening, I got a e-message from Tivo asking me to run the set-up guide again since I have changed the current configuration (i.e. put in a cc). I did this (quick, on broadband) and now I receive the program guide for the channels listed in the CC.

keywords: Branford, New Haven, North Haven, East Haven, Connecticut


----------



## fadden0

The above discussion reminded me of something: the instructions for the TiVo Series 3 say it doesn't matter whether or not you complete guided setup before the installer arrives. The instructions for the TiVo HD recommend you complete it 48 hours ahead of time so the box will get updated to the latest software upgrade.

I don't think this is a difference in the boxes; I think TiVo realized that it's better to try the CableCARD install with the latest software in place.

Anyone setting up a TiVo with a CableCARD should complete guided setup and force an upgrade before the installer arrives. (Case in point: there was a note somewhere to the effect that M-cards didn't work with one of the models until you had v8.1 of the software, and I think they still ship with 8.0. Not sure.)


----------



## cwise

fadden0 said:


> Anyone setting up a TiVo with a CableCARD should complete guided setup and force an upgrade before the installer arrives.


Now I did the guided setup twice before I tried installing the CableCard. I finally got the software to upgrade to 9.2a.

After checking another thread I am pretty sure my problems comes down to AUTH:MP under 'conditional access screen'. It is suppose to say 'subscribed'. Everything else looks right. I am going call TIVO after work and see if they can help me and point me exactly to what I need to tell the cable company. If that does not work I guess I will wait for the guy to come out Sunday.

Now I am thinking about giving it a week and if I can not get it to work I am going to take it back. That said the channels I did get to come in looked great. The HD was just awesome (it looked better than my Cable Box) and it so nice to see that TIVO software again. I do not want to go back to a Cable Box but I do not want to be dealing with this a month down the road. I need to see a light at the end of the tunnel.


----------



## grampy

jlb said:


> ITts good to see that the folks at TiVo have been willing to get on the phone with you. Hopefully, you will get everything straightened out quickly.
> 
> I just hope my install is smooth. The WAF on difficult CC installs may be very low.


I can report that my install went very well this week in my Series 3, Comcast tech was here for 1/2 hr, most of the time waiting for a tech to answer the phone at the other end. Total actual time for both cards was maybe fifteen minutes. 
{Edit: just noticed my profile is bare, I'm in Hudson, MA}


----------



## TonyD79

Strike One for Comcast.

I was scheduled for 4-7pm ET today for cablecards in my HDTivo. I get a call at 4:07pm (at least it was prompt) from the tech telling me that the M cards (Scientific Atlanta) were recalled and they were out of S cards.

Comcast tech support is supposed to call me back later this evening.

One step closer to Verizon.


----------



## Washizu

I'm in a similar boat as many of you trying to get my Tivo HD to work. Right now I have had two tech vists, two NO SHOWS, and the end result is that I have one of two cable cards working. This means my Tivo HD records dead air half of the time.

I'll write up a more detailed account when I get home later. Hopefully it will help someone else out there. Overall, Comcast is doing zero training for cable cards for its phone reps and installers. They are all learning on the job.


----------



## zand94

Just wanting to post my experience:

Today had comcast contractor show up over 1 hour late (called comcast dispatch at 30 min and got a $20 credit). Contractor shows up with only 1 M-Card and I got worried.

He says he's done the TivoHDs before and it's no big deal - just have to have the right person on the other end of the phone. He calls in and requests someone specific and gives them the info. 5 min later i'm running guided setup and it's all working. I did have to restart in order to begin receiving channels on the 2nd tuner. All channels showing up (no HBO or any premiums here).

Location: West shore Harrisburg PA area

Comcast seems to be getting it right here.

Alex


----------



## TonyD79

Washizu said:


> I'm in a similar boat as many of you trying to get my Tivo HD to work. Right now I have had two tech vists, two NO SHOWS, and the end result is that I have one of two cable cards working. This means my Tivo HD records dead air half of the time.
> 
> I'll write up a more detailed account when I get home later. Hopefully it will help you someone else out there. Overall, Comcast is doing zero training for training for it's phone reps and installers. They are all learning on the job.


I talked with a tech manager. Think she was local but I am not sure since I got here from the 800 number. She said she has instructed CSRs to funnel cablecard problems to designated cablecard experts she has set up (minimum of 2 at any time). She said the training is just not there so she has made sure she has a couple well-versed people on staff and rather than try to get training for everyone to just make sure that the non-routine stuff gets sent to them.

She was friendly, helpful and seemed very knowledgeable on the issues. She even called back with more information and gave me her number.


----------



## Washizu

> She even called back with more information and gave me her number.


That's great. Actually, almost everyone at Comcast and their installers has been really nice and want to help. The problem is that they don't know how to get it working... here's my extended story.

I've had a Series 2 TiVo for 3 years and love it. Never had any problems whatsoever. I was planning on getting a new, Hi Def TV in December but I knew I'd have to upgrade my TiVo as well. I bought a beautiful 40" Samsung LCD and and a TiVo HD. I called comcast (south jersey, formerly Garden State Cable) to figure out how to get cable cards. They said I could either have a tech install them or could pick them up at a local store. I said I'd pick them up. I drove to the store after work to find they close at 4:00PM, but are open later on Wednesdays. I drove there Wednesday and they told me that they never carry cable cards and whoever told me they do was wrong. A tech had to install them.

So I call comcast again and they say the store was right, only a tech could install cable cards and they'd set up an appointment for them to come from 6-9PM. There'd be no monthly charge for the two cards and $5 charge for HD service. Great! I didn't even know comcast had evening hours now.

Two days prior to the tech visit I hooked up TiVo HD to my regular signal and could get all my channels in standard def. TiVo HD updated it's software and everything was all set. So far everything was running pretty smoothly.

The tech arrived on time (around 6:00PM) and had two single stream cable cards and put them both in at the same time (I now know this is bad). He was on hold with comcast for about 20 minutes, but 45 minutes in everything seemed to be working. I could record in HD, play it back, etc.

I had zero prior experience with the TiVo HD, so I didn't think to check the other card. Later that night I went to start reprogramming all my season passes and realized that only one tuner was working. Card 1 had all my standard 2-23, extended 24-199, and HD 200+. Card 2 only had 2-23.

I called back and they apologized and said they'd give me 6 months free HBO and Starz. Sweet! They also said they have a tech out there the next day from 6-9PM.

8:30PM rolled around the next day and I called to confirm... No one was scheduled to come out. They made an appointment for the next day from 6-9PM.

8:30PM rolled around and still no sign of the tech. I called comcast and they said he was held up on a job, but my visit was a "must do" and he would be there a little after nine. Tech called at 9:00PM to say he'd be there at 9:45PM. At 11:30PM he called, waking my wife and I up to say he wasn't coming and would I like to reschedule for the next day? No.

I called comcast the next day and gave them the story and they took $10 off my bill each month for a year. (At least the service reps are authorized to give out this kind of stuff!) They'd send a tech out the next day (which is today) and have this solved. I asked for someone who has installed cable cards in TiVos before.

So today, the tech arrives with a multistream card. He said they just got them in two days ago. It doesn't work. He tries and tries and tries, but it only gets channels 2-23. He puts the old single stream back in the same slots they were originally, and this time Card 2 works, but Card 1 doesn't! Card 1 has the exact same problem Card 2 used to have. He swapped out Card 1 with a different one, but had the same problem so he put the old one back in. So now we've proved that the TiVo HD works, both slots work, and both cable cards work.

The only answer left is comcast. I'm 99% sure it is a setting, or handshake that has to initiated from their end.

The tech said he would bring it up with a supervisor and would call me on Wednesday morning, which is fine because I don't want to mess with this 2 days before Christmas anyway.

Any suggestions on what I should do? I actually think I should be able to talk to someone and fix this over the phone.

I can get Verizon Fios TV in my area (already have it for Internet) and not getting my TiVo to work would be one of the only things that could get me to switch.


----------



## RNSAMRN

Just to follow up on previous posts :

After multiple phone calls to CSR's, 2 refusals to come out to bring the cable cards, 1 no call no show, I had an appointment scheduled for today. Original time was for 10-12. Tech called before 10. Said he was on of the supervisors, but he could not make it out until between 1 and 5. I said FINE with me, just come. He said he estimated the set-up of the cable cards, "if it worked" would take at least 2 hours due to all the trouble they have been having. He stated he had not had a successful installation since the end of 9/07. He was willing to give it a try though. One condition - I had to disconnect the wireless and have my box hooked up to the phone line. Not sure what difference that would make, but told him not a problem. A few hours later the phone rang. It was Comcast just calling to make sure it was OK if that guy came out, as he was a from a contracted company, as I had requested a Comcast tech specifically. I told him that the girl told me that might not happen on a weekend, and I was fine with whomever came, but that I preferred that they had some experience with the cable cards. Told him that someone had already scheduled a time, and that was fine. I set up the Tivo with the phone line, and reprogrammed it accordingly. Restarted the Tivo also.
Around 3 p.m. the supervisor arrives. I recognize his voice as being one of the people who outright refused to come out before. Not sure what changed his mind - maybe my repeated phone calls to Comcast. He repeated everything he had told me before. I told him that based on my research many of the problems had to do with activation (wrong numbers being read to the activation person, etc) or faulty cards. He admitted that he felt there was some sort of computer issue on Comcast's end, but that he couldn't be sure. I asked him about the failure of CC's, and some people needing to go through many cards until one finally worked. He said the most he went through in one day was about 17. 
Says that he and another tech came up with a plan that might work in getting the cards to work. He states it was recommended to him to restart the Tivo after inserting the first cable card, and again after inserting the second card, as this has worked in another state. He seemed to imply that NO ONE in NJ has had the cards working since the end of 9/07, which I corrected him on. I let him know that I have been in contact with people via this forum who could state otherwise. Anyhow, he pops in the first Motorola CC. It is an S card. States that Comcast in my area is not using M cards any longer (probably so they can charge for the second card - but I haven't even got to that issue yet, as I was told there would be no charge for the cards, just the service call). He was able to get in touch with someone he knew in activation so that it would go smoother, and as he put it, so we wouldn't have to wait on hold for 30 minutes. After reading the numbers to her (I listened in and knew he read them correctly), he unplugs the Tivo for 3 minutes. Then he plugs it back in, lets the Tivo reboot and lets her send the signal. SUCCESS!!!!!!! The card works. MAGIC!! This after all the talk about the "compatibility issue" with Motorola CC's and Tivo. I am overjoyed!!! 
Not so lucky with the second card. Does the same thing all over again. Only receiving some channels, and no HD channels. Thinks maybe the girl heard the numbers incorrectly, so he rereads the numbers, and tries the whole process over again. No luck. I think he took the card out at one point in time, so he may have ruined it, but I can't remember the exact order of when he did that. I thought he took the second card out to read something off of it, then put it back in, but before the girl began activation. Not sure if that was part of the problem or not. Anyhow, this guy was very easy to deal with, although he still didn't seem happy to be doing a Tivo CC install. He clearly knew his way around using the Tivo though, which was a BIG plus. 
Bottom line, he suspects the second card was bad. He didn't have extras (not sure why, given his past experience with them - think he said there just weren't any available since it was the weekened). He is to come back on Monday morning to try the second card again.
I had to redo the Guided Set-up after he left to get the channels to show up on the guide. I kind of wondered if maybe doing that and then retrying the second cable card would have made a difference, but just grasping at straws. Overall, I was just totally happy that that one card worked and proved everyone I had dealt with so far wrong. And I was quite impressed with the quality of the HD channels on the Tivo box. They appeared clearer to me than on the Comcast DVR. I am praying that all goes well on Monday, so I can have my Christmas present actually up and running on Christmas morning!! I am confident it can be done, just not sure where the problem arose. Anyone out there get their second card activated by any special magic?
Let me know.
RNSAMRN
South Jersey


----------



## Washizu

RNSAMRN! We are in the same exact boat and we both live in South Jersey. Read my post about how it may NOT be a bad card, but instead a problem on comcast's end sending channels to two cards.

Also, the tech said that the only good cable cards were made in 2005. The newer ones dont' work as well. He also said that they've had fewer problems with the Series 3 TiVos than with the new front loading TiVo HDs.

Let me know if your problems get resolved!


----------



## dswallow

Washizu said:


> RNSAMRN! We are in the same exact boat and we both live in South Jersey. Read my post about how it may NOT be a bad card, but instead a problem on comcast's end sending channels to two cards.
> 
> Also, the tech said that the only good cable cards were made in 2005. The newer ones dont' work as well. He also said that they've had fewer problems with the Series 3 TiVos than with the new front loading TiVo HDs.
> 
> Let me know if your problems get resolved!


It's just laughable what some "techs" say about CableCARDs.


----------



## RNSAMRN

Washizu said:


> RNSAMRN! We are in the same exact boat and we both live in South Jersey.


Washizu,
It has been amazing all of the different stories the people at Comcast have come up with regarding the Tivo units! I have not tried to record any programs since getting the one card to work - noticed you said you get dead air or something? Shouldn't having one card at least let you be able to record, just only one channel at a time, right?
I have seen some threads where people said the second card didn't work while the tech was there, but hours later they rebooted and it magically started to work. Wish the techs would just leave the second card so I could play around to see if it does the same here. 
Anyhow, I just had to call out sick from work from the raging respiratory infection I have come down with since the "work all night and then stay up over 24 hours waiting for Comcast to not come" episode. Will rest up today, and the Comcast guy is supposed to come back tomorrow, but sure I will get a "it's Christmas Eve" excuse and he won't come. I however will have to drag my sick butt to work one way or another tomorrow night. I will let you know how it turns out.
RNSAMRN
South Jersey


----------



## Washizu

RNSAMRN said:


> Washizu,
> Shouldn't having one card at least let you be able to record, just only one channel at a time, right?
> 
> Wish the techs would just leave the second card so I could play around to see if it does the same here.


They actually did leave me with the non functioning card and that's why it wants to record dead air. No magic for me though  The working card is in slot #2, so I'm afraid to take the other one out.



RNSAMRN said:


> Anyhow, I just had to call out sick from work from the raging respiratory infection I have come down with since the "work all night and then stay up over 24 hours waiting for Comcast to not come" episode.


Hah. I'm sick, too! Probably not from comcast though.


----------



## RNSAMRN

*FINALLY HAVE MY CABLE CARDS AND THEY WORK IN SOUTH JERSEY!!*

The technical supervisor (contracted by Comcast from a local company) came back this morning. He was very up beat. Excited that he got his hands on some of the Motorola CC's with the serial number starting in NG that they have been saying are the ones that have always worked in this area. Put it in. Waited on hold for 20 minutes or so. Got through, did the activation and *TIVO MAGIC*!!!!! MERRY CHRISTMAS to me!!!

I redid Guided Set-up as Tivo told me to do, then checked out some of the HD channels. Got the black screen with numbers on it for the CC when I clicked on Showtime channels saying to call the cable company. I restarted the Tivo, and BAM! Everything back to normal, all channels working.

If anyone lives in may area (near Ocean City NJ) the guy was from Ocean Cable Group, his name is Neil and his ID # is 441. He knows his way around a Tivo. He is a technical supervisor.

Best of luck to the rest of you, and know that I feel you pain, if you still haven't gotten your Tivo up and running. Mine is the Series 3 HD (more expensive one). Working on one Motorola S-card with serial number starting in MA, the other is Motorola S-card with serial number starting in NG.

Merry Christmas to all!!!!!!

RNSAMRN
Now in Tivo Heaven in South Jersey


----------



## cwise

Ok it seems like my ordeal with Comcast is over. All channels are up and running after the tech came out today.

That said here is an interesting thing I was told by tech. He stated that it is impossible to self-install MCards. They have to do 5 hits to the card to get it to work and the last hit is a special hit that only a field tech can do. So I guess the best bet would be not to self-install and the let the field tech do it.

I did get lucky with my field tech. He had vast experience with TIVO and cable cards. He told me stories how people have taken back their TIVO boxes because of bad experiences with cable cards when most of the time it was the bad customer service from Comcast.

I am still going write a letter to Comcast about the many training issues they have in relation to this subject and their bad customer service.


----------



## danfi

I activated a new TiVO HD unit over the weekend with an M-Card from one of the Comcast stores here in the Seattle area and it went flawlessly. The entire interaction time with Cocmast was about 10 minutes, 5 minutes to get the card and all of 5 minutes on the phone to Pair up the card and verify the channels were working. This was even smoother than when I had to pair the 2 S-Card's on my Series 3. At least out here Comcast appears to have a handle on the CableCARD issue.


----------



## rjgarcia

I purchased a TivoHD over the weekend and called yesterday for an appointment. The tech showed up on time this morning and although he had only done three CC installs in the past year and a half, we worked through it together and it took about an hour.

Most of our time was spent waiting on hold and looking at each other trying to figure out what we were supposed to do next. But alas it works on all channels!

He brought both 2 S cards and an M card with him and we went down the M Card path after hearing all the problems people have with 2 S cards...

This is in Little Rock, Arkansas....

-Robert


----------



## Allez

I'm glad to hear that finally people are having success. It had been a little bit of a downer to hear what people have been going through!


----------



## rjgarcia

I was pleasantly surprised after hearing all of the horror stories!

-Robert


----------



## JoBeth66

Ugh.

CableCard Installer here now - 2:00pm (contractor) for my new HD. Barely speaks English. What he does speak, he speaks very very softly. I asked him if he's done a TiVo install before he looks at me and sort of nods his head. but he's clueless - that much is clear.

He didn't even know if he brought S-cards or M-cards, I had to tell him. He didn't know where to put the cards on the HD.

Now, I was one of the very first people in this market (South Jersey - Burlington County) to get CableCards when the S3s first came out, and it was a hassle - it took 3 people, and multiple trips, and LOTS of arguing to get it going (my initial story is back in the beginning of the thread). I'm really hoping he figures it out.

And no matter how many times I told him NOT to install both cards at the same time, he's insisting that's "how it's done".

Yeah.

not holding my breath that this is going to go seamlessly.

...

and now he's trying to get someone to authorize the card. First they hung up on him. Then they put him through to the Comcast Online department, they thought he needed a modem reset. Now it looks like they're saying the person who does the authorizing isn't there. Um, ok? You do a truck roll for something you can't support??? Now he's on hold again.

You'd think that the installers wouldn't have to sit in the same queue that everyone else does while they're out on service calls - that they would have an "installer" line for them to go through.

(Now he's lying to the people at his office and telling them that I "have to go to work" so he needs to get an answer on this pretty quickly. I give him credit for being clueless but at least TRYING!) 

..............

and now it's 4:15, and he's given up. He's going to try to reschedule for Wednesday. He couldn't figure out what to do, the guy he was talking to on the phone was either more dense than he was, or just didn't get the TiVo. 

I've requested an M card when he comes back. We'll see if they can deliver. This is insane.


----------



## RNSAMRN

Jobeth -
You aren't far from me, although I am in Atlantic County. I have seen the Ocean Cable Group trucks rolling up the Parkway North though in the past. If the contractor used in your area is Ocean Cable, ask them to send out Neil #441. He did my install with a minor problem with one of the cards, which he solved yesterday. He has numbers to people in the activation dept. and he tries to call them first, rather than waiting on hold for 30 minutes. 
If it isn't Ocean Cable Group, then INSIST they send someone with TIVO experience!!!! Otherwise you will be dealing with this issue much longer than you have to. 
RNSAMRN
South Jersey


----------



## Gregor

Sorry you're having such trouble, Amy.

My second S3 install was a nightmare as well. As the installer was yanking cards in and out of the box in a seemingly random manner, it was only when I pointed out that the numbers he'd written down at the start were wrong (because the numbers changed after he re-inserted the cards), did things finally work.

I really wish Comcast would put a customer web page up where customers could input the numbers, but that's probably too simple a solution.

Hope you get this straightened out soon.


----------



## JoBeth66

RNSAMRN said:


> Jobeth -
> You aren't far from me, although I am in Atlantic County. I have seen the Ocean Cable Group trucks rolling up the Parkway North though in the past. If the contractor used in your area is Ocean Cable, ask them to send out Neil #441. He did my install with a minor problem with one of the cards, which he solved yesterday. He has numbers to people in the activation dept. and he tries to call them first, rather than waiting on hold for 30 minutes.
> If it isn't Ocean Cable Group, then INSIST they send someone with TIVO experience!!!! Otherwise you will be dealing with this issue much longer than you have to.
> RNSAMRN
> South Jersey


Nah, I won't get an Ocean County installer - I'm on the Delaware side of the state. I'll get someone out of Cherry Hill.

No, if they send another clueless person out on Wednesday, I'm going to see if I can get hold of the same supervisor that I spoke to back in September of '06 who got this done on my S3 and learned how to do these installs.

I mean, they're pretty basic. If they'd just give me the frelling cards I could do it myself, but we all know how Comcast is with that.

And thanks, Greg. It's nice to know I'm not the only one who's having a bad time with the SECOND install, too.


----------



## colonel clink

oh man...RNSAMRN & amy, sorry to hear your predicaments. i'm a noob out here in california (sf bay area)...but been lurking for a while.

i had comcast come out to do a triple play install (phone, internet, cable tv) yesterday. i was switching from satellite to cable, and replacing two hd directivos with two tivohds. so, after reading the horror stories, i was dreading the outcome.

i took the advice of many here in the forums, and setup the two boxes a couple days before the install, laid out the cablecard instructions for the installer to follow, printed out the cablecard faq sticky here, and made sure comcast was aware that i needed 2 M-cards.

the first thing the installer did was the cablecards. he was well prepared and the fact to both boxes were already connected and updated, really helped.

the modem swap out (cable for telephony) was easy.

the only problem i'm having now is channel lineups. the bedroom tivo doesn't receieve some of the channels that the family room tivo receives. it's no big deal, nothing a phone call can't fix. other than that, everything's cool.

keep trying and good luck.

-colonel clink


----------



## mohanman

My Comcast experience wasn't that great in the beginning. They gave me such a hassle. However, I had to take it to the next limit and filed a complaint with the FCC. Then when I called Comcast back, they were the nicest people. I was actually surprised by their service! They came out a few times because some of the channels weren't being picked up on the cablecards. I continue to have problems with two channels.. Food HD and Universal HD. Otherwise I am getting everything and subsrcibed to all the premium channels too. I love my tivo so much! Do any of you guys have problems with the two channels above? Its weird, because it will show up in the guide, but when you do a channel strength, those channels are completely missing.

Weird
Thanks
Mo


----------



## JoBeth66

I don't know where you are Mohanman - I don't get Food HD on my lineup yet (we've got a "coming soon" notice, but it's not there). UHD I have & watch all the time, no problems. (I'm in Southern NJ)


----------



## dswallow

Jobeth66 said:


> I'm on the Delaware side of the state.


You folks over there really refer to yourselves as "Delaware-side"? I'd have thought perhaps "Philadelphia-side" but Delaware?


----------



## rjgarcia

mohanman said:


> My Comcast experience wasn't that great in the beginning. They gave me such a hassle. However, I had to take it to the next limit and filed a complaint with the FCC. Then when I called Comcast back, they were the nicest people. I was actually surprised by their service! They came out a few times because some of the channels weren't being picked up on the cablecards. I continue to have problems with two channels.. Food HD and Universal HD. Otherwise I am getting everything and subsrcibed to all the premium channels too. I love my tivo so much! Do any of you guys have problems with the two channels above? Its weird, because it will show up in the guide, but when you do a channel strength, those channels are completely missing.
> 
> Weird
> Thanks
> Mo


I get both of these channels without any problems.. The only thing that could make FoodTV in HD better is a smellavision upgrade and an extra button on the remote to make the food appear on a plate in front of me..

-Robert


----------



## rjgarcia

Jobeth66 said:


> Ugh.
> 
> CableCard Installer here now - 2:00pm (contractor) for my new HD. Barely speaks English. What he does speak, he speaks very very softly. I asked him if he's done a TiVo install before he looks at me and sort of nods his head. but he's clueless - that much is clear.
> 
> He didn't even know if he brought S-cards or M-cards, I had to tell him. He didn't know where to put the cards on the HD.
> 
> Now, I was one of the very first people in this market (South Jersey - Burlington County) to get CableCards when the S3s first came out, and it was a hassle - it took 3 people, and multiple trips, and LOTS of arguing to get it going (my initial story is back in the beginning of the thread). I'm really hoping he figures it out.
> 
> And no matter how many times I told him NOT to install both cards at the same time, he's insisting that's "how it's done".
> 
> Yeah.
> 
> not holding my breath that this is going to go seamlessly.
> 
> ...
> 
> and now he's trying to get someone to authorize the card. First they hung up on him. Then they put him through to the Comcast Online department, they thought he needed a modem reset. Now it looks like they're saying the person who does the authorizing isn't there. Um, ok? You do a truck roll for something you can't support??? Now he's on hold again.
> 
> You'd think that the installers wouldn't have to sit in the same queue that everyone else does while they're out on service calls - that they would have an "installer" line for them to go through.
> 
> (Now he's lying to the people at his office and telling them that I "have to go to work" so he needs to get an answer on this pretty quickly. I give him credit for being clueless but at least TRYING!)
> 
> ..............
> 
> and now it's 4:15, and he's given up. He's going to try to reschedule for Wednesday. He couldn't figure out what to do, the guy he was talking to on the phone was either more dense than he was, or just didn't get the TiVo.
> 
> I've requested an M card when he comes back. We'll see if they can deliver. This is insane.


That sounds very painful. I actually put the card in myself after the installer managed to get it out of the little plastic case it came in 

Then I corrected him when he was on the phone because he took a "S" for a "5" in the number..

He had the activation person on speaker and I have to admit the guy had a BAD attitude problem, but it did work..

-Robert


----------



## JoBeth66

dswallow said:


> You folks over there really refer to yourselves as "Delaware-side"? I'd have thought perhaps "Philadelphia-side" but Delaware?


Ocean side - Delaware River side - Delaware Bay side - NY side . That's how I divide up NJ.

C'mon, Doug! It's logical!


----------



## JoBeth66

Comcast installer #2 is here this morning. Got here a little after 8am, it's now 9:15, and he's not sure what's going on. This is an actual Comcast employee, who seems to have a clue. He's disconnected and reconnected the cable in, because he thought it might be a signal issue, but now he's just standing here sort of looking at it - waiting for someone at Comcast to actually pick up the phone.

This is gonna be another long morning.

--------------
And it's now 9:55. We have ONE CableCARD working, and working on the 2nd. Got the 161-4 error on the first and he said 'oh, you have a bad card'. I disabused him of that notion and told him to have someone at the head end send another signal through - which they did - and ta daaa!! Channels on #1. Now he's keeping the same person on the line to activate the 2nd card, and hopefully that'll be complete in just a few minutes.

The tech was lost - but at least there was someone on the phone that knew what they were doing.

Yay!


----------



## RNSAMRN

colonel clink said:


> oh man...RNSAMRN & amy, sorry to hear your predicaments. i'm a noob out here in california (sf bay area)...but been lurking for a while.
> 
> i had comcast come out to do a triple play install (phone, internet, cable tv) yesterday.......
> the only problem i'm having now is channel lineups. the bedroom tivo doesn't receieve some of the channels that the family room tivo receives. it's no big deal, nothing a phone call can't fix. other than that, everything's cool.....
> -colonel clink


I had that problem after the 2nd card, but restarted the Tivo box then did Guided Setup and worked.

Interesting to hear Jobeth's divisions of NJ. New one to me, but logical. I still prefer good old North, Central, South Jersey.

Happy Holidays to all!

RNSAMRN 
South Jersey or "Ocean Side"
LOL


----------



## Gregor

Jobeth66 said:


> Comcast installer #2 is here this morning. Got here a little after 8am, it's now 9:15, and he's not sure what's going on. This is an actual Comcast employee, who seems to have a clue. He's disconnected and reconnected the cable in, because he thought it might be a signal issue, but now he's just standing here sort of looking at it - waiting for someone at Comcast to actually pick up the phone.
> 
> This is gonna be another long morning.
> 
> --------------
> And it's now 9:55. We have ONE CableCARD working, and working on the 2nd. Got the 161-4 error on the first and he said 'oh, you have a bad card'. I disabused him of that notion and told him to have someone at the head end send another signal through - which they did - and ta daaa!! Channels on #1. Now he's keeping the same person on the line to activate the 2nd card, and hopefully that'll be complete in just a few minutes.
> 
> The tech was lost - but at least there was someone on the phone that knew what they were doing.
> 
> Yay!


Hope everything went well. It seems each headend has maybe 1 person on the backend that knows what's what.


----------



## oldradio99

After going blind reading the Comcast relevant threads, let me ask some basic questions from a newbie. Here is what I was already told on the phone.

1. I am located near Joliet Illinois. Comcast says M cards are available at local office and pick up and self install is possible. Of course I will believe it when I see it.

2. I was told on phone that first card is free but subsequent ones are $5.99 but I have a written price list that says extras are only $1.50

What I don't know is do I have to pay the $7 monthly HDTV Equipment Fee if I no longer have their equipment?

And I have the Digital Classic Package. Do I need to pay more to get the HDTV channels?

Depending on answers, I can go out tonight buy my TV, Tivo HD, transfer my monthly Toshiba subscription at $6.95 to the Tivo HD and install all of it tomorrow.


----------



## colonel clink

-do I have to pay the $7 monthly HDTV Equipment Fee if I no longer have their equipment?

no.

-I have the Digital Classic Package. Do I need to pay more to get the HDTV channels?

depending on your area, your local HD channels and other hd channels such as fsn-hd, vs/golf-hd, espn-hd, espn2-hd, a&e-hd, tbs-hd, tnt-hd, usa-hd, universal-hd, mojo-hd, mtv-hd, hgtv-hd, discovery-hd, discovery theater-hd, national geographic-hd, and history channel-hd...should be part of the digital classic package.


----------



## BanditWS6

Here in southwest Florida (Naples, to be specific), the first CableCard is free, the second is $5.00 -- so says the CSR I talked to this morning.

I am returning my leased Scientific Atlanta 8300HD box and replacing it with a TiVo HD; the installer is coming on Friday with the CableCards so we'll see how it goes. The TiVo is already up and running and has gotten the latest software update. According to the CSR, my $11.95/mo. DVR fee will disappear and I'll pay only $5.00 for two S-cards (they claim not to carry M-cards). I'll get all of my HD channels on the TiVo as part of the $14.95 Digital basic tier.

Caveat: As I said, this was all out of the mouth of the CSR, so all bets are off until 1) the installer shows up and 2) I get the next bill. But the CSR was extremely helpful when I called to order the CableCards, even guessed that I had a TiVo (I didn't want to say it!) and was totally cool with everything. For the record, I called Comcast's national hotline, not the local Naples number. So far so good.


----------



## rherbert

I just stopped by my local office today to try to get some cable cards before stopping by Costco to get two Tivo HDs. The local office told me that they didn't have any cards there, and that they didn't support multi-stream cards at all - "it's only one way, you can't get the channel guide or On Demand." I tried explaining what a multi-stream card was, but he'd hear none of it. But since they didn't have any cards anyway, I decided to call corporate...

The first person told me that it would be $6.95 a month for each of four cable cards. I said thank you and hung up. I called back again, and the next person said that I could get two M cards for a $20 installation fee and no monthly fee. I liked this answer a lot better, so they're coming next Wednesday. Hopefully, the person doing the installation will know what they're doing when they come!

By the way, this is in Frederick, MD.


----------



## nlowhor

Just finished installing CCs in a TiVoHD. CC2 was showing test channels fine, but CC1 showed no channels available. After several calls to Comcast and finally scheduling a tech to come, the situation was the same. However, we discovered that everything seems to be working fine. We were able to record 2 HD stations simultaneously even though CC1 shows no channels in the channel test. Is this normal? Is there anything to be concerned about?


----------



## mschirm

My quick story from Ocean County NJ. Comcast was out yesterday and today. Yesterday they spent hours and could not get either card working. Today, first card is working, Second card is not. Had a different person today than yesterday. They are coming back out again tomorrow. Maybe third time will be a charm.


----------



## yvovandoorn

Got a Tivo HD for Christmas. Yesterday went to Comcast in Auburn, WA to dump my Motorola DCT-6412 and its horrible remote on the counter and traded it in for a Motorola MCARD cable card. 

Came home, plugged it in my Tivo (which had just finished upgrading to version 9.2 while I was doing the swap) and called Comcast. Within 10 minutes I was happily watching HBO on my Tivo HD. 

I have noticed that the picture seems a tad bit grainy compared to the Comcast cable box. I am using HDMI as opposed to component cables (that I was using with the Comcast box) so it could be that.


----------



## emmit1

I'm in Columbus, IN and I got at Tivo HD for Christmas. I subscribe only to analog cable, so I wasn't sure what to expect. The unit updated the software level, then I did a channel search. It found about 300 channels. Of the 300 there were 68 analog and the rest digital. I knew Comcast had some digital channels on regular cable - even though they denied it - because the television I got last year had a digital tuner. It found them and I enjoyed HD programming. Anyway, the tivo apparently found the same channels plus a whole bunch of placeholders. I'm wondering if Comcast's story about everybody needing a digital box next year is true. Maybe I'll be able to use the digital tuner and not need the cable cards.
Speaking of cable cards - I know nothing about them. The Tivo website says I need two S or one M card with the TivoHD, but my unit came in a box marked series 3 and the account screen says series 3. Can somebody confirm that a single M card will provide dual tuner capability?


----------



## dswallow

emmit1 said:


> The Tivo website says I need two S or one M card with the TivoHD, but my unit came in a box marked series 3 and the account screen says series 3. Can somebody confirm that a single M card will provide dual tuner capability?


The Series 3 comes in a black box, has an OLED display on the front, boots up with a THX logo onscreen after the initial startup, and has the CableCARD slots on the back. It requires 2 S cards or 2 M cards for both tuners to work.

The TiVo HD comes in a yeallow box, has only LEDs on the front, boots up with a TiVo short movie with the TiVo guy jumping through different TV shows, and has the CableCARD slots on the front hidden underneath a hinged plastic panel along the bottom. It requires 2 S cards or 1 M card for both tuners to work.


----------



## Washizu

Here's a follow up to my earlier posts.

Comcast came out again tonight. This time they sent a Lead Tech from Comcast. He pulled my cable cards out and (surprise!) the card that wasn't working had "No Good" written on the label but someone had cross it out with a black marker. Doh! He replaced it with another single stream cable card and it seems to be working now. I still have "Waiting for CP Auth" on the new card but I get all my channels on it except HBO, which they are giving me free for six months because of all the failed CC installations. HBO works on card #2. 

Also, the first thing he tried was installing a multistream card from Scientific Atlantic. These cards DO NOT WORK in TiVo HDs but they may work in Series 3 TiVos. If you have Comcast in an area that uses SA cards, especially South Jersey in Camden County, make sure they bring 2 or more single stream cards.

Overall, it's working 95&#37; of the way so I'm pretty happy.


----------



## RNSAMRN

mschirm said:


> My quick story from Ocean County NJ. Comcast was out yesterday and today. Yesterday they spent hours and could not get either card working. Today, first card is working, Second card is not. Had a different person today than yesterday. They are coming back out again tomorrow. Maybe third time will be a charm.


I had trouble with the second card. The second had a serial number starting in NG from Motorola. I had restarted the box, and did Guided setup and install for the second was fine on the second try. First card was Motorola starting in serial number MA.
RNSAMRN
Atlantic County, NJ


----------



## robert coats

Could not resist the HD TiVo/Lifetime offer, so bought the wife one for Xmas. Called Comcast (North Fulton/Atlanta) and was delighted when the rep told me the next appointment for a CableCARD install would be on December 24th "from 2-5."

Fast-forward three weeks, and I get a call at 1:00 pm. "Mr. Coats? Yeah, this is the Comcast installer? We're out of those Card Cable things. We'll call you back when we have 'em in stock." <click>



Over the past few months, my middle son has taught me a lot. He's very keen on recycling, and a number of garbage bags full of old plastic bottle have piled up in the garage. I decided to make an effort and took them to the recycling center. Afterward, I was sitting a a stoplight and recognized I was a scant block or two away from the Comcast office. I drove over and parked. There were a number of white Comcast vans in the parking lot. As I walked up to the front door, an obvious office-worker/manager type was walking out. We made eye contact and he said, "May I help you sir?" 
"Yeah, I was looking for the customer service counter?" 
"Oh, that office has moved over to Highway 9, near McDonald's." 
"Okay, I know where that is. I need to find out about my CableCARD."
"CableCARD?"
"Yeah, I had an appointment to get two installed..."
"..in your HD TiVo?"
"...um, why yes. (clearly, I'd found an informed person here) The installer canceled my appointment and told me they were out for a while."
"No we're not. We don't have a lot of multi-stream cards, but plenty of singles."

"Come inside with me and we'll see what we can do. This is a dispatch service office now, but I think I can help you real quick."

Within seconds, he had my account up and then offered up this:
"How about tomorrow from 2 to 5?"
"Sold!"

The Next Day...

Installer guy shows up, has a stack of CableCARDS. Checks signal from the coax, and inserts a card...okay, here it goes.... 
"Errror 161"
He tries another...it works, and so does card #3 in slot 2. Soon we're looking at the data screens for the cards, dutifully reporting all kinds of alphanumeric stuff. Installer Guy pulls out the thickest PDA/Cell I'd ever seen, and gets another person on the phone. They chat a bit in binary code. The air becomes thick with tension, and then, "You need to run Guided Set-up again."

About 20 minutes later, and there is goodness to behold. The TiVo is working, the CableCARDS are working, and the installer, I can only guess, is happy he probably beat the flat rate for this job. 

Kudos to the Comcast team...they did me right today.


----------



## Devx

robert coats said:


> Kudos to the Comcast team...they did me right today.


Wow, that is definitely not the norm for Comcast. Can you help a fellow "Atlantian" out?  I've already gotten a cancelled/no cards available, no call/no show, and I have an appointment scheduled for tomorrow from 2-5 but my expectations are very low. I bought my THD early this month and I still have no cablecards after 3+ weeks of trying.

Do you happen to still have the work order that the installer got you to sign? I'd like his tech # to request him specifically if another appointment is needed. It seems that getting an informed installer makes all the difference. I'm not sure if he could even do this area, I'm in southeast cobb but south enough that I have an Atlanta address and zip. I suppose it depends on how far north you are (highway 9 isn't that far from me), it's worth a shot though.


----------



## iamwhoiam

I Have been having the same problem with the sorry we are out of cards!! How are you out of cards i just don't understand this. I am going into my 6th visit. On the 4th i got 2 m cards i only put one in and nothing. on the 5th visit we got the cards to work but only for the digital channels all the copy right channels do not work. We provided the information 5 times and sent like 6 hits to the cards and still none of them work. I had the installer try the other card and still no copy righted channels. So now they are sending another person out here to bring me some more cards. I called Tivo customer care and they told me that the cards could be bad. I don't understand how that maybe the case as well when the cards are decoding all the other channels. Frankly i think it has all to do with Comcast but I don't know how to get a hold of someone that is actually smart and informed enough to fix it. Can anyone help out here?


----------



## Devx

Find someone in your area that had a successful install. Use this thread to help you. They need to get you the tech # from the work order of the tech that came out. Then you need to specifically request that tech come out when you schedule your appointment with the CSR. Otherwise you can continue to take a gamble with your appointments. My 3rd appointment is tomorrow and I'm already tired of playing this game with Comcast.


----------



## yvovandoorn

Too bad you guys don't live in areas were self installs are allowed. I got a Motorola mcard for my Tivo HD and I only had maybe 10 minutes tops of my time talking to Comcast.


----------



## tenacious-c

Quick report:

I got the HD Tivo over Christmas, on Christmas day about 10PM, I went online, and requested a comcast appointment-they scheduled me for 5-7PM on 12/27!

Tech arrived an hour early, called to ask if he could start. He arrived with about 4 MCards, and plugged the first in-Tivo recognized it as a MultiStream card, and he went through the setup. He incorrectly assumed as it came up as being a "one-way card" that I needed 2 of them. So, he put in another MCard in slot 2. The Tivo again recognized the situation, and stated that the second MCard would be ignored-I pointed this out to him, but he proceeded anyway. Took about 30 minutes, he called in the numbers, and everything works perfectly. I did get that "good" error code once, but that was it. Other than that, everything works perfectly.

I have the tech's phone number in case anyone in Boston (I live in the Fenway) needs it, but it seems that MA at least has the Tivo/cable card thing down

Take care,

Sid


----------



## pl1

tenacious-c said:


> He incorrectly assumed as it came up as being a "one-way card" that I needed 2 of them. So, he put in another MCard in slot 2. The Tivo again recognized the situation, and stated that the second MCard would be ignored-I pointed this out to him, but he proceeded anyway.


If you don't want to pay for that second card in the form of an A/O (Additional Outlet)for $2.75/mo, you had better return it to Comcast. If they do not charge you, then no big deal. But, be warned, that the charge is most likely going to happen since it was issued to you.


----------



## robert coats

Devx said:


> Wow, that is definitely not the norm for Comcast. Can you help a fellow "Atlantian" out?  Do you happen to still have the work order that the installer got you to sign? I'd like his tech # to request him specifically if another appointment is needed.


The guy who came to the house is Tech # 5127, and I think his first name was Milan(?) but not sure of the spelling. He said he'd only done a few S3 CableCARD installs, and the biggest problem was bad cards, and he always tries to bring extras. Good thing!


----------



## Barnabus

Our Comcast horror has just begun despite being as prepared as could be. We scheduled 2 weeks out to have a tech with at least 3-4 M cards arrive today. Verified 3 times appointment was good. Didn't get the TV till late yesterday and even expidited shipping in order to not lose our comcast appointment today, though a tech with cards showed up 2 days ago. He assured us he'd be back today. Just received a call that their are no M or S cards in all of Maryland and that they don't expect to recieve any for several weeks. I'm pretty sure that is not true and have been calling up and down the chain but they're sticking to this apparent lie. I'd gladly pick up a card and install myself but can't even get this. Anybody else in Maryland been able to get any M or S cards in the past couple days??? Anybody got any ideas on who to call to get this resolved? I can't imagine going 2-3 more weeks without especially after spending an additional $300 to expedite the TV's arrival for an appointment that was cancelled at the last minute. Thanks


----------



## Dan Murphy

Yesterday I had a Comcast 'tech' come to house (after waiting 2 weeks for appointment) to do cable cards in an additional Series 3. I told CS it was a Tivo unit, needed two cards. I followed up with a confirming call 3 days after making the appt, it was written correctly. As an aside, CS said somebody had to be home who was 18 or older and spoke English. 'Tech' (independent contractor) shows up (no phone call saying he was on the way, as he is supposed to do), spoke some foreign language (actually English with a impossible to understand accent). I ask him if he knows how to do a Tivo unit, he says, 'No, but let see it'. He looks at the box, I ask him if he has two cable cards. He says he has no cable cards. He leaves. I rescheduled for January 7th.


----------



## Marshella

Ok, we've been long time (as in decades long except for a few years we tried Dish service) Comcast Baltimore County subscribers - including the internet back when it was the "@home" service years ago. We've also had Tivo service for at least the last 5 or so years I'd estimate. Have owned now I think 4 different Tivo boxes and a couple Comcast provided DVRs as well (which PALE in comparison to the Tivos). About two years ago we bought our huge 46" HD Plasma TV. 

SO - this is what has taken place for us just in the past month - 

1) dear husband requests a HD Tivo as a holiday gift so that we can replace the stupid Hidef comcast supplied DVR box (which we've had problems with for the longest time and had to have replaced a few times in the two years or so that we've had it resulting in numerous lost recorded programs though no fault of our own).

2) I order a series3 HD tivo box Nov. 27th, online from Amazon, and then call Comcast because I feared that: a)they would be too busy right after the holidays to get a quick install appointment for the needed cablecards, and b) possibly a shortage of the cablecards due to the holiday demand being underestimated by Comcast - this last point of which appears to have occured. 

3) When I call comcast (Nov. 27th) ,I get all the pricing details and order the change in service, VERIFIED that they DID IN FACT have the Cablecards and could/would install them at the latest possible install date closest to, yet just before, Xmas that they could pre-schedule - happened to be Friday the 21st. I opted to have them move my old DVR to another TV when they install the cablecards for the Tivo.

4) We didn't use the DVR after that until the following week - Monday the 
3rd - my HUSBAND calls comcast. He is informed that we have a "standing work order" for the 21s - which of course he was not aware of yet because it was SUPPOSED to be a HOLIDAY SURPRISE! - I had to spill the beans and then talked to Comcast - had us reset, unplug etc, do a bunch of stuff, they "resent the signal", etc - ended up saying the box must have "died" and we scheduled a service appointment to replace it.

5) Saturday the 8th - Comcast technician arrived on time. He called comcast, couldn't get the DVR box working - despite doing everything we'd tried previosly. Replaed the DVR box w/a new one. Lo and behold, that didnt work, either. COME TO FIND OUT - that Comcast (when initiating the change over to the new anticipated line-up with the Tivo) aparently CUT OFF the service to our DVR! EVEN THOUGH they said the "signal/service was on the line/our account and working". (so here we were w/o HD reception or the DVR functions for a week, through no fault of our own).

6) Well we happened to have some work done on our utility pole in our front yard - they are moving the wires to set the pole back a few feet from the road in order to put in road improvemnts. The electric part was moved about 6 months ago, but just on Thursday the 20th aound 11 am - just as I'm leaving the house - a subcontractor shows up and starts working on the poles - movin the telephone and cable utils over to the new pole. BIG surprise when I get back home- ZIP NADA ZERO signal on my cable or my cable internet. I'm starting to freak out here because of the next days' scheduled install! So I call comcast (and Miss Utility, others trying to get the name of the LAME subcontractor who screwed up my service again), and Comcast says "oh, so sorry, we can't get out until next week after the holidays" I said it WON'T DO -and the customer service (regular cable) put me through to the "Internet service dept" in hopes they could help me sooner. SO, with their help after explaining the situation yet again - they said they would send out THEIR OWN comcast repair person employee (a "pole climber" I had inquired and they assured me yes) Friday just between 2 and 4 pm. WELL as it happens - the Tivo Comcast Subcontractor was scheduled (since Nov. 27th) to show up between 4 and 6 pm. OK, I thought this *may* work out if we have them show up first one earlier and second one later - so that we have service restored and then can set-up and update the Tivo box (wirelessly connected to our then cut-off internet service). As a precaution, that evening (Thurs.) we hooked up the Tivo and performed all the set-ups and updates that we could do). 

7) Friday the 21st - BAD traffic due to the holidays and usual rush hour crap - and the 1st technician isn't able to show up until 4:15 PM. HMMM... climbs the ladder, replaces the broken and bent up connector and - voila- service is restored. He then leaves with our holiday tip and after telling us that he could have also put our cablecards in for us on the same trip - not understanding why we had to have two service calls back to back. We said that's OK, we still need to set up the Tivo anyway first and that could take awhile. 15 minutes later, at 4:30 pm - just as the 1st tech is leaving, second tech (from subcontractor) comes out and announces that he doesn't have any CABLECARDS- SAY WHAT? - we call and complain to comcast whilst he sits here on our sofa - OF course I had to ask him why didn't they call me ahead of time to let me know they didn't have the equipment to perform the job they were scheduled to do? - and he had no answer for me except to say he was also here to remove our old cable converter box (the one being replaced by their DVR in the upstairs TV). SO as I'm on the phone the comcast person on the line announces that she's just learned now that their "warehouses" have NO cablecards! WTF?! I had presumed that when I placed my call for service that at the bare minimum- as they'd told me they had them - two cards were being put aside for my service call -but NO - they went to someone else!! Ok, so not only did my cards go somewhere else but now they can't even tell me when they'll be in stock, but I can make another appointment for next week "in case they come in". Next appointment available? Friday the 28th (today) 2-4 pm.

8)TODAY - well they did one better than last week - Amtec (the subcontractor) actuall DID call me about 9 am to inform me they still did not have cablecards. :-( I called Comcast back - oh, lo and behold, they now have a "waiting list" they can ADD my name to and that they'll call me when the cards are available - but not before next week, of course. Now I'm left wondering - am I now at the BOTTOM of this list - even though I've technically been waiting since NOVEMBER - and WHEN will they get the dang cards in? 

FRUSTRATED (oh, and did I mention having all this "fun" whilst being 8 months pregnant and dealing with the usual holiday stress to begin with?)!!!!!


----------



## Barnabus

Wow! I thought Comcast was bad here in Crofton from the Millersville comcast office. They too just informed us that there is a waiting list and we're now at the bottom. That's exactly why we scheduled 2.5 weeks ago to ensure there would be cable cards available after the holiday rush. My wife has been calling everywhere in MD and gets the same answer - no cable cards. She just spoke to Baltimore county and said exactly what you just did. So much for being required by law to have CCs available.


----------



## tmesser

oldradio99 said:


> 2. I was told on phone that first card is free but subsequent ones are $5.99 but I have a written price list that says extras are only $1.50


I'm in Naperville, not far from you. Here's how it works for me:

- First card on an outlet/device is free
- Second card in the same device is $1.50
- Additional cards in other devices will get you an "additional digital outlet" fee of $5.99

I have two S-Cards in a TiVo HD, and one S-Card in my Sony TV. I have the "T3DDVRCARDS" line item on my bill with a charge of $1.50, and an additional digital outlet fee of $5.99 for the S-Card in my Sony TV. It doesn't matter that these devices are on the same physical outlet; Comcast sees each piece of digital equipment as an "outlet" unless you can successfully convince them otherwise. (I tried to tell them this several times and failed. I give Comcast enough money every month as it is, so I'm about to return the card in my TV and save that $5.99/month.)

If you put two S-Cards in a TiVo, you will only get charged $1.50; the first card (first outlet) is "free" (included in your digital service). If you have any other digital boxes or other TVs with CableCARDs, you will get charged $5.99 for each of those, as they will be considered "additional outlets."


----------



## pl1

tmesser said:


> I'm in Naperville, not far from you. Here's how it works for me:
> 
> - First card on an outlet/device is free
> - Second card in the same device is $1.50
> - Additional cards in other devices will get you an "additional digital outlet" fee of $5.99."


What we find (in my area) is that the A/O of $2.75 is also tied to the programming received for an additional tuner. For example, if you get two tuners, and the first outlet is included, the second outlet gives you the second tuner for premium services. If you ask the CSR to remove the $2.75 A/O, they will do that, and then you have no premium programming on the second tuner. So some have said, anyway. I never actually tested this and don't plan on it.


----------



## dathing

I contacted Comcast to check on ordering cablecards for a new Tivo HD. I'm in the Carroll County franchise area of Maryland. They told me that they didn't have any. Nor did they have any idea of when they might get some. I asked if it typically takes days, weeks, months or years before availability. He had no idea. Try again later in the year. They would not accept my order until they have cablecards in stock, so I can't even get on a waiting list.

Aren't they REQUIRED to provide cablecards?


----------



## BobB

pl1 said:


> What we find (in my area) is that the A/O of $2.75 is also tied to the programming received for an additional tuner. For example, if you get two tuners, and the first outlet is included, the second outlet gives you the second tuner for premium services. If you ask the CSR to remove the $2.75 A/O, they will do that, and then you have no premium programming on the second tuner. So some have said, anyway. I never actually tested this and don't plan on it.


In my case (I have a TiVO HD with M card and also an HD cable box for the sake of getting On Demand programming), I complained about getting an A/O charge since they're both on the same TV. The CSR agreed to take the $2.75 charge off my bill, and two minutes later the M card went completely dead, no programs at all!

When I called tech support to complain, the tech rep (apparently better informed than CS) explained that it has nothing to do with how you're using the devices or what they're connected to, they simply charge extra for every device the provide you (box or card) after the first. How much they charge appears to vary by region.


----------



## mschirm

RNSAMRN said:


> I had trouble with the second card. The second had a serial number starting in NG from Motorola. I had restarted the box, and did Guided setup and install for the second was fine on the second try. First card was Motorola starting in serial number MA.
> RNSAMRN
> Atlantic County, NJ


I followed your instructions and it finally worked. Thanks so much for the advice !!!!


----------



## Marshella

Well, I actually heard back from "Andre" a Supervisor at the call center. (YEAH! Finally some decent show of customer service) I'd spoke to him earlier today and he said he'd get back to me after seeing what he could do for me. I just got off the phone. He said that he tried to call the warehouse supervisors to get more information from them, but was unable to reach either of them but he did send them an email. He thinks they may not be available right now due to the holiday. So he promised to "set me up" as soon as he gets word from them (after the holidays) about the situation with the cablecards on order. I hope he keeps his word and does contact me again sometime later in the next week.

Marshella in Baltimore County, MD


----------



## hybucket

tenacious-c said:


> Quick report:
> 
> I got the HD Tivo over Christmas, on Christmas day about 10PM, I went online, and requested a comcast appointment-they scheduled me for 5-7PM on 12/27!
> 
> Tech arrived an hour early, called to ask if he could start. He arrived with about 4 MCards, and plugged the first in-Tivo recognized it as a MultiStream card, and he went through the setup. He incorrectly assumed as it came up as being a "one-way card" that I needed 2 of them. So, he put in another MCard in slot 2. The Tivo again recognized the situation, and stated that the second MCard would be ignored-I pointed this out to him, but he proceeded anyway. Took about 30 minutes, he called in the numbers, and everything works perfectly. I did get that "good" error code once, but that was it. Other than that, everything works perfectly.
> 
> I have the tech's phone number in case anyone in Boston (I live in the Fenway) needs it, but it seems that MA at least has the Tivo/cable card thing down
> 
> Take care,
> 
> Sid


I am in the South End of Boston and will be switching from D* to Comcast with at TiVO HD shortly.
What did you have to do with the TiVO (as far as setting it up is concerned) before Comcast arrived? There must be a thread here somewhere for that.
Glad to hear that Boston techs have a clue. Well, at least that yours did.


----------



## BanditWS6

As a follow-up, here's my CableCard installation experience from today: Naples Florida, Comcast (Collier County). We're in a Scientific Atlanta area, Using two single-stream SA CableCards (Scards) on a TiVo HD with 9.2a software.

First of all, Comcast sent a real in-house tech, not a contractor, and he kept great communication with me by phone during the course of the day to let me know when he was coming. This was the best tech I've ever worked with at the company, from a professional standpoint.

The Installation itself actually went fairly well, but not perfect. As I stand now, things aren't working 100&#37;, but we're close. CableCard 1 is working 100% -- getting all digital and HD channels that I am entitled to. CableCard 2 is only getting the analog tier, not sure why. We had the same problem on CableCard 1 at first, then the tech swapped it out with a spare card and everything worked. He only brought three cards, so we couldn't try that on card 2.

The tech himself was actually a really nice guy. He wasn't too experienced with CableCards -- had only tried to install them once before, on a TV, without success -- but the girl at Comcast whom he was working with on the phone was a CableCard expert, so that went a long way toward helping things.

Now I have to figure out how to get CableCard 2 working properly. When we first plugged it in, it did a firmware update. That worked fine. It's paired properly, but has not received any EMMs. The tech was here a pretty long time and had other appointments to get to, plus he mentioned he was trying to get things wrapped up so he could be with his girlfriend and her family tonight so I did not mind letting him take off. Especially since I have one fully-functioning tuner at least.

Comcast has hit the second CableCard a few times to no avail, but I'm going to give it some time and see what happens. Sometimes the SA cards take a while to get all the EMMs, I hear. TiVo is doing a full program data update right now and I'll try a reboot afterwards to see if that helps. Failing that, I'll try pulling out card 2 and re-inserting. If nothing else works, I might have to have a tech come out and swap out card 2. The tech said they do a lot of CableCard installs in this area, so they have tons of cards sitting around. The cards he brought today were all brand new. If someone wants to see any data off my CC config screens, let me know.

The costs on the work order were even cheaper than I was quoted by phone. The installation was $9.95. CableCard 1 is free, and CableCard 2 is $1.50. The tech even said that the girl on the phone was going to take off that $1.50 charge, not sure why, but I'm not complaining.

Overall I'm pretty happy with how things went, especially given how low my expectations were. I still need to get card 2 sorted out, but I'm confident that I can do that -- the techs seem pretty "with it" in this area.

After the way things go in some Comcast areas, I feel like I did pretty well.

I'll post more about getting CableCard 2 working as I get it.


----------



## BobB

hybucket said:


> I am in the South End of Boston and will be switching from D* to Comcast with at TiVO HD shortly.
> What did you have to do with the TiVO (as far as setting it up is concerned) before Comcast arrived? There must be a thread here somewhere for that.
> Glad to hear that Boston techs have a clue. Well, at least that yours did.


As did mine, installation was a snap. Just run Guided Setup before the cable guy arrives, then all he has to do is install the card (tell them when you schedule the appt that you want one M card, not two S's) and call in the pairing info. Took about 20 minutes.


----------



## BanditWS6

Seems that my saga is not even close to being over. Things didn't go as well as I thought.

CableCard 2 -- the one that never worked right -- still won't work. I've been on the phone with Comcast and done about everything I can think of, but it looks like the card is just not receiving anything. No ECMs, no EMMs, nothing. I get the analog tier on it and that's it. They want to send out a tech to swap the card (either that or have me take it to a local office to swap it out). I suspect that it's not paired properly, but nobody I can reach by phone at Comcast knows anything about pairing.

Meanwhile, CableCard 1 -- the one that was working originally -- has now lost authorization. While it's downloaded a complete channel map, and most of my channels work including all of the encrypted digital tier, when I try to tune to some of the HD channels on the HD Platinum tier, the CableCard Host ID screen appears. When I clear out of it, I get only a grey screen -- like I'm not authorized to see the channel.

Looks like this stuff is just screwed up all kinds of badly.

The CSR on the phone advised me to go down to the local office tomorrow and swap out the supposedly bad CableCard 2 for another one. I had no idea the local office was even open tomorrow. Guess I'll see how far I can get down that road.


----------



## Gregor

BanditWS6 said:


> Seems that my saga is not even close to being over. Things didn't go as well as I thought.
> 
> CableCard 2 -- the one that never worked right -- still won't work. I've been on the phone with Comcast and done about everything I can think of, but it looks like the card is just not receiving anything. No ECMs, no EMMs, nothing. I get the analog tier on it and that's it. They want to send out a tech to swap the card (either that or have me take it to a local office to swap it out). I suspect that it's not paired properly, but nobody I can reach by phone at Comcast knows anything about pairing.
> 
> Meanwhile, CableCard 1 -- the one that was working originally -- has now lost authorization. While it's downloaded a complete channel map, and most of my channels work including all of the encrypted digital tier, when I try to tune to some of the HD channels on the HD Platinum tier, the CableCard Host ID screen appears. When I clear out of it, I get only a grey screen -- like I'm not authorized to see the channel.
> 
> Looks like this stuff is just screwed up all kinds of badly.
> 
> The CSR on the phone advised me to go down to the local office tomorrow and swap out the supposedly bad CableCard 2 for another one. I had no idea the local office was even open tomorrow. Guess I'll see how far I can get down that road.


Is it possible you have a signal level issue? One of my S3s had a nagging problem where channels 234 and 235 were constantly badly pixellated. I swapped around the cabling (eliminating splits) and raised the signal level a few points, then installed an amplifier that raised the signal just a few more points that eliminated the pixellation.

You can check the cable card pairing by these instructions:

http://tivosupport2.instancy.com/La...8cd0d5c0824&anchor=undefined&anchor=undefined


----------



## BanditWS6

Gregor said:


> Is it possible you have a signal level issue? One of my S3s had a nagging problem where channels 234 and 235 were constantly badly pixellated. I swapped around the cabling (eliminating splits) and raised the signal level a few points, then installed an amplifier that raised the signal just a few more points that eliminated the pixellation.
> 
> You can check the cable card pairing by these instructions:
> 
> http://tivosupport2.instancy.com/La...8cd0d5c0824&anchor=undefined&anchor=undefined


If anything, my signal is probably on the hot side. I have an amp installed in the attic because when I had digital cable installed last year, the signal level was too low to bring in the digital tier. In TiVo's diagnostics screen, I think I recall it showing my signal levels at 26 or 27 dB on both tuners. Not sure whether that's good or bad. The tech didn't seem like he knew either. 

As for the card pairing, Card #1 is definitely unpaired. It's a SA S-card, and it shows "Waiting for CP Auth." I have the complete channel map, but can't get to some of the encrypted channels so it must be due to pairing. I talked to three CSRs on the phone last night but none of them knew anything about pairing, nor would they help me. One dude suggested I take my TiVo box back to the Comcast office and swap it for another one, LOL. I don't think he quite "got" it.

CableCard 1 was originally working, but a CSR screwed it up last night when I called in to see if someone could try re-initializing my second card. She somehow deleted CC1 from my account completely! I got another guy to add it back on, but it needs to be re-paired I guess.

The second card shows "Authorization Received," but will never get beyond that. It's like it's authorized to someone else's account, because none of the signals Comcast sends are ever picked up by it. Again, if I could get someone on the phone who knows about pairing, I could try re-pairing the second card -- verifying the Host ID and Card ID numbers for accuracy -- and see if that helps. It could be a bad card, like all the CSRs have suggested, but I just have trouble believing it.

I'm going to try getting some more tech-oriented Comcast folks on the phone today. Being Saturday, I'm not sure how much luck I'll have -- might have to wait until Monday to try for any real results.

Sigh!


----------



## BanditWS6

Update: Gonna have to wait for another tech to show up on Wednesday night. I've been unsuccessful in replacing the card myself, and I've talked to six people on the phone at Comcast...either they didn't know what activating / pairing a CableCard is, or they refused to help me and insisted a tech had to come out.

At least I have the basic digital and HD tier on one of my cards; that's something.


----------



## Gregor

BanditWS6 said:


> Update: Gonna have to wait for another tech to show up on Wednesday night. I've been unsuccessful in replacing the card myself, and I've talked to six people on the phone at Comcast...either they didn't know what activating / pairing a CableCard is, or they refused to help me and insisted a tech had to come out.
> 
> At least I have the basic digital and HD tier on one of my cards; that's something.


That's a typical response. They don't seem to want to deal with the cable card pairing, as only a Comcast tech is capable of reading numbers off a screen, and even most of that time they get it wrong.


----------



## BanditWS6

Gregor said:


> That's a typical response. They don't seem to want to deal with the cable card pairing, as only a Comcast tech is capable of reading numbers off a screen, and even most of that time they get it wrong.


Yep, that's it exactly. From all my reading on these boards, I know I'm just wasting my time...so I'm gonna just wait for Wednesday's scheduled appointment. Hopefully the guy who shows up will have a couple of cards and we can get everything going. At least I know the TiVo itself works okay.

It's frustrating, though, because I know I could probably get everything working myself if I could just figure out the magic words to say (or magic number to call) to reach the one person somewhere at Comcast who knows how to handle card pairing. Gah!


----------



## tanasay

The magic word is initialize. There are four levels of signals. I forget what the most basic level is, but after that there are "soft hit," "hit," and "initialize," which supposedly covers the same as the other three plus some secret power ingredient.

But what I want to know is, has ANYONE been able to get Comcast cable cards to work with their TiVo? I bought Series 2 and finally gave up and had Comcast bring back an HD box and take their mCard away. Of course it doesn't work with the TiVo, which is going back, I guess.


----------



## grendell

Here's my experience.

I am in Puyallup, WA. I called on 12/27 and got an appointment for 12/28. The installer showed up and I showed him what I needed. I wanted an Mcard installed in the HD TiVo and an S card in the TV. I could tell that it could be a long day since the installer admitted that he hadn't done many of these and the ones that he had installed weren't successful. They actually ended up sending 2 techs to my house but neither of them had much experience with CC installs.

The card for the TV went in fine and was authorized quickly. Then the supervisor that the tech was talking to indicated that they had another customer getting CC installed as well and they were having problems with the MCard in the TiVo. So, she suggested to my tech that they use 2 SCards instead. She also said that if they did that then I wouldn't need the one in the TV. ??? I knew that wasn't right, but I had to let them go through the motions. They got 2 Scards working in the TiVo but then I couldn't get encrypted channels on my TV without watching them through the TiVo. Surprise! They couldn't understand why I wanted another card in the TV. I finally convinced them why it was needed and the tech talked to another person on the phone that seemed to be a little more knowledgeable. He had the tech put the Scard back into the TV and then put the Mcard (Motorola) in the TiVo like I had hoped would work in the first place. Everything came up and authorized the first time without any issues.

I was prepared ahead of time from all of the wealth of information on this forum. Thank you very much for sharing your experiences.

Eric


----------



## Gregor

tanasay said:


> The magic word is initialize. There are four levels of signals. I forget what the most basic level is, but after that there are "soft hit," "hit," and "initialize," which supposedly covers the same as the other three plus some secret power ingredient.
> 
> But what I want to know is, has ANYONE been able to get Comcast cable cards to work with their TiVo? I bought Series 2 and finally gave up and had Comcast bring back an HD box and take their mCard away. Of course it doesn't work with the TiVo, which is going back, I guess.


There are lots of success stories. I have 2 S3s, one running with S-cards and the other with M-cards. They're Motorola. Neither install went smoothly, but with enough persistence (aka not letting the guy go until things worked), they've been up and trouble-free for the most part.

You really have to stand your ground and know what the diagnostic screens mean, because the Comcast guy probably won't have a clue. The last guy I had was pretty mad I wouldn't let him leave until he got the 2nd card working, he flipped through the channels and saw that the premium channels worked and thought he was done. Using the "test channels" function for card #2, I showed him he wasn't finished. He spent a lot of time swapping cards in and out almost at random, and that really screwed things up because the Data number changes when that is done with the Tivo powered up.

It finally took me pointing out that the numbers he had written down at the start were not the numbers on the screen. Once he re-read all the numbers to the agent on the phone, things worked like a charm. The installer didn't want to listen to what I wanted to tell him, so it took quite a while.

As bad as this experience was, it was worse for the 1st one, a year ago...


----------



## BanditWS6

Gregor, I appreciate your input. I've never even seen a CableCard until this past week, during my first install. That experience, combined with the wealth of information on this forum and playing around with the CC diagnostic screens, makes me feel a lot more confident about what I expect to see when the next tech arrives to (hopefully) finish this all up.

And I'm sure not letting this guy out of my sight until everything works as it should...


----------



## pl1

tanasay said:


> But what I want to know is, has ANYONE been able to get Comcast cable cards to work with their TiVo?


Two Series 3 TiVos, one with two S-Cards and one with two M-Cards. All four tuners work fine. Although, Comcast initially screwed up and crossed up the pairing on the two units.


----------



## dathing

Update: They won't allow me to schedule an appointment or get on a waiting list for CableCard. The best they can offer: I should call back every few days / weeks / months and go through the 15-20 minute process it takes for them to determine that they don't have any cablecards.

I asked the TIVO folks about any known legal requirements for Comcast to provide a cablecard, and the answer is essentially so long as they don't refuse, there is nothing to prevent them from dragging their feet for weeks, months or even years in delivering one.



dathing said:


> I contacted Comcast to check on ordering cablecards for a new Tivo HD. I'm in the Carroll County franchise area of Maryland. They told me that they didn't have any. Nor did they have any idea of when they might get some. I asked if it typically takes days, weeks, months or years before availability. He had no idea. Try again later in the year. They would not accept my order until they have cablecards in stock, so I can't even get on a waiting list.
> 
> Aren't they REQUIRED to provide cablecards?


----------



## dswallow

dathing said:


> Update: They won't allow me to schedule an appointment or get on a waiting list for CableCard. The best they can offer: I should call back every few days / weeks / months and go through the 15-20 minute process it takes for them to determine that they don't have any cablecards.
> 
> I asked the TIVO folks about any known legal requirements for Comcast to provide a cablecard, and the answer is essentially so long as they don't refuse, there is nothing to prevent them from dragging their feet for weeks, months or even years in delivering one.


Yes it's a pain. But it works. Write a letter to Comcast's corporate offices in Philadelphia complaining about this and asking them to help you resolve it. They'll get CableCARDs to the local office (or explain to them where they actually already can be found) and get someone with more than a pea-pod sized brain to install them, too.


----------



## Marshella

I can see that - there being no legal requirement to provide them - its a simple matter of getting the service you need the card - or thier cable box. 
I'm surprised that they've now seemed to abandon the "waiting list". What I'm now waiting to see is if, since I had requested the service changes back in late November (and the resulting screw-up of my comcast supplied DVR service through an obvious ill-managed account), IF my next bill will show/charge me for things I don't yet have - i.e. the cablecards.

Marshella



dathing said:


> Update: They won't allow me to schedule an appointment or get on a waiting list for CableCard. The best they can offer: I should call back every few days / weeks / months and go through the 15-20 minute process it takes for them to determine that they don't have any cablecards.
> 
> I asked the TIVO folks about any known legal requirements for Comcast to provide a cablecard, and the answer is essentially so long as they don't refuse, there is nothing to prevent them from dragging their feet for weeks, months or even years in delivering one.


----------



## iamwhoiam

So Tech visit number 6 is here and he has a few cable cards, but now the problem seems to be the cable cards wont stay on my account so that i can be active. We sat through the whole download of all the segments for the card to deactivate its self. They keep saying that the card is ilogical so they come back and say the card is on the account it finishes downloading then it stops working. He calls dispatch and no card. So i don't know what to do with these people this is just horrible. The tech keeps saying that whenever a cable card install comes around the techs call off. and he is like i should have called off as well. I mean come on if this is the way this company is run it needs to go down. Now i am afraid that it will not be working and that i am going to have to go through this again. Does anyone have some kind of corporate number for comcast? i just cant take this anymore. Tech is still here i will update you in a moment.


----------



## RadMac

Old Adelphia is sure looking good now that I have to deal with Comcast.

As reported for Miami, if you have a single S3 Tivo with two cablecards, they charge you two HD fees and an additional outlet fee even though it is one device and their published policy says otherwise. I have asked for their pricing documents regarding this and they will not provide anything. Has anyone had any success mitigating these excess fees?

Second Issue - Since I activated HD service a couple months ago, every show is broadcast as protected, even the non-HD local channels. In a chat with one of the pleasant Comcast staff, I was told that all material is copyrighted and I am not allowed to try and copy any of it. Does anyone in Miami or specifically the Comcast Redlands area have this issue as well or is it just the way the programmed me?

Doesn't seem that anyone has jurisdiction over them anymore.


----------



## iamwhoiam

ok so the card is in and active but i still cant get my damn premium channels to show up. i looked at the tivo website and it says something like your card is not paired with the port. How the hell do i tell comcast this. I get everything but them damn premium channels. 

We have verfied everything with the tech as far as host data and cable card id and still its not working. I dont know what else to do. I really dont feel like getting another tech here this is just crazy

UPDATE: They where putting in the wrong data value information... This is why it would not pair. now i have a V next to Val which means all channels are working now w00t!!!!
Now lets hope that when my other 2 tivos come in this will not happen again.


----------



## johnnylundy

> As reported for Miami, if you have a single S3 Tivo with two cablecards, they charge you two HD fees and an additional outlet fee even though it is one device and their published policy says otherwise. I have asked for their pricing documents regarding this and they will not provide anything. Has anyone had any success mitigating these excess fees?


Yes. I just got off chat with Comcast and they removed the last 4 months of the "A/O" fee and promised that it was removed from future billings.

I was not being charged for 2 HD fees - that also is an error.

Try the online chat and if that does not succeed then contact your regional VP by email. I have always had success with the regional VP - I just say is there anything that can be done about this and I get results.


----------



## bizzy

You will likely lose authorization for the devices where they removed the AO fees. Good luck.


----------



## btwyx

bizzy said:


> You will likely lose authorization for the devices where they removed the AO fees. Good luck.


That's what happened when they tried it on my account. Lately, they've been charging the A/O fee and then refunding it. That works.


----------



## bizzy

When I had the "free" STB, I dreaded the monthly $18 phone call. Eventually I gave up and returned the STB. Their loss; I can live without their OnDemand stuff.


----------



## RareSanity

I actually picked up two S cards (Motorola, Red Label) from the local Comcast office. Brought them home and plugged them into my new THD. When I plugged the first one in it worked almost immediately, I called Comcast and asked the CS to send a "cold init", next thing you know, BAM! NFL Network starts working.

The second one did not work, there was an error shown when I tried to display the pairing information. So I took it back to Comcast and they said that they were out of cards. But, the wonderful young lady CSR asked one of the other employees when they might be getting more in, he said that day later in the afternoon. She had me write down my number, and that I wanted either an S or M card if they came it. Now, I fully expect not to get a call because of all of the horror customer service stories.

But, lo and behold, she called me back at about 6:00 pm that night and said that they received the cards and asked if I still wanted one. I asked if she had S or M cards, she responded "S, only." I then I said "Can I get two in case one doesn't work?" She said sure, and I told her I would be in first thing the next morning.

Arrived the next morning, she had two S cards taped together with my name on them...Holy Cow! She was great! Took the cards home, and the first one I put in worked, after the "cold init" encrypted channels showed up. No restarts, no muss, no fuss.

Anyway, just wanted to pass on a success story in dealing with Comcast. I mean it's only fair, right?

I would recommend, if at all possible, to pick up CCs because they are "activated" once the CSR enters the serial number into the computer. Then you just need the "init" after you install it to get the encrypted channels to come through. I know every office won't let you pick them up, guess I'm just a little lucky.

BTW, this is in the Atlanta area.


----------



## Devx

Thanks for replying with the Tech # Robert. Luckily I won't need it this time around.

The 3rd tech roll worked for me last Friday (12/28). My appointment was for 2-4p but the guy called me at 8 in the morning to let me know he could come early if I was going to be there. Being that I was on the way to work I told him I could do 12 (I was taking a half day) and I'd give him a call then to confirm. I called him at 12 like I said, he was already in the area and said he'd be there in 5 min. The guy showed up with 2 Motorola M cards, told me that we'd give them a try since Comcast told him they "didn't do M cards." I had the Tivo CableCard install guide waiting for him but he said he didn't need it since he had already done a few of the Tivo HD installs. I followed along using the guide anyway to make sure he didn't miss any steps. 

He was literate w/ at least decent eyesight, and was able to read the numbers and letters off the card correctly. The dispatch apparently was also able to read and type and knew which fields to put the data in. (sorry, I had to put that jab in there since there are way too much errors on this part  ). But all joking aside, the installer and dispatch were very competent and professional. The entire process was very smooth and once dispatch sent the hit, the Tivo was able to acquire the channel about 5-10 minutes after that. The first card worked, there was no need to try the second card. The installer tested all my key channels that he could but one step he missed was testing both tuners. I caught him on that and he waited while I tested the other tuner. From the time he arrived, it took all of 40 minutes to do the entire thing and that includes him walking back to the truck to get me an updated channel guide. On a normal workday, I could have done it on my lunchbreak.

I didn't rerun guided setup with him there. Tivo asked but he declined before I could comment.  I reran it immediately after he left though and all is well. It wasn't even necessary to restart Tivo and I never got any error codes, good or bad.

He gave me his card and #. I told him I would be giving him a call early next year when I get my next HD set and Tivo. He even told me once I made the appointment and got the work order assigned he could bump it up.  I couldn't believe my ears coming from Comcast.

Just a little light at the end of the tunnel for you guys having trouble. I know how hard it can seem when it's not working but when done right, it's unbelievably easy.


----------



## Marshella

Harumpf - sounds like I need to move to Atlanta! Nice weather must mean nicer people, too? Anyway, so glad *someone* is getting good results and great customer service!

Marshella


----------



## adm1rab

Already had one CC in the TV and just got Series 3. I moved the CC from the TV to the Series 3 unit before powering up and went through the setup with no issues and everything is working fine.

Called 1-800 Comcast this morning and was told no charge for both CC's (although I have one HD DVR and one regular digital box from them). I called back but this time I called the Atlanta number (404-comcast) and talked to Gary (props) which informed me I can turn in the HD DVR and have them remove the HD package (~$5.95) from the bill. Appt is setup to "install" the 2nd card.

I will get the 2nd card working in the Series 3 before making any changes to the account.


----------



## oldradio99

Decided to go purchase my HD but decided to stop by Comcast office first (Romeoville IL).

Was told will not allow self install. Period. No pick up of cards.

Called 800 # was this time was told no self install, that it is up to local office. Asked by Carpenterville, etc allowed pick up and got no answer.

I hate Comcast


----------



## RareSanity

Marshella said:


> Harumpf - sounds like I need to move to Atlanta! Nice weather must mean nicer people, too? Anyway, so glad *someone* is getting good results and great customer service!
> 
> Marshella


Maybe it's the abundant, readily available supply of sweetened iced tea?


----------



## oldradio99

Has anyone ever seen this before on the Comcast site?

http://www.comcast.com/customers/faq/FaqDetails.ashx?ID=2658


----------



## BanditWS6

Well, I figured out why CableCard 1 stopped working. When the trigger-happy CSR deleted it from my account accidentally, and then added it back, it caused the card to generate a new card ID. So the old card ID / host ID pair that was in the system was no longer correct.

Today I got a hold of the magic person at Comcast who is responsible for CableCard setup and initialization. Unfortunately, even after I gave her all of the pertinent info, she said that the system was not allowing her to update any of the information. It looks like since the card ID has changed, the card is going to have to be replaced with a new, unactivated one, because Comcast won't let the techs update that data. Seems like I read something to that effect here on this site recently. Either that or she wasn't doing it right. She did ask me for the Data ID, which I don't have because these are Scientific Atlanta cards.

So I have a tech coming on Wednesday who is bringing two new S-cards and is basically going to repeat the whole installation from scratch.

Is there anything I should do before he comes in and replaces both cards, like Clear & Delete Everything or some such thing? Or can we just pop out the old ones, then immediately install the new ones (one at a time, of course) and proceed to set them up?


----------



## conky_0

MA north of Boston
 Just got my Tivo HD, called and set-up appointment for tech 3 day wait not too bad. Call sched between 1 and 3, tech shows up at 11:30, has no idea why he's here I explain I have thd and need either one m card or 2 s cards, which he doesn't have. 
He makes a call, and says he'll be back. Half hour later he shows up explaining that this won't work because my TV doesn't have a card slot and you need 1 card for the THD and one for the TV so that they can communicate, at this point I realize this guy has no clue what he's doing. I explain that there is no need for a card in the TV, and it will work with the Tivo. Again he tells me he'll be back and off he goes. My phone rings about 15 min later, it's the tech telling me that because I bought the Tivo on my own Comcast will not support it. I ask to speak to his supervisor and he instructs me to call Comcast. I call and after being on hold and dealing with 2 different reps I am told that another Tech will be out shortly. 
15 min later I have the original tech, along with 2 other techs in my living room. 
They install the first s card and don't know that they have to call ACS to activate the card so we are all waiting for the card to acquire Channels. 
After 2 tries and about 45 min with ACS on the phone 1 restart of Tivo and a new splitter in the basement, we finally got the first card to work, so it's on to the second card which is DOA. None of the 3 techs have any more cards. So I have half my Tivo HD up and running with a promise that the tech will be out on Saturday with another card.

Compared to some of the horror stories I've read on this board I guess I'm doing ok


----------



## hybucket

It would really be helpful on these posts if the poster would indicate what area of the country he/she is dealing with.


----------



## torner

The Story: I purchased my HD direct so I could transfer my S2 lifetime. Comcast was right on time with the late afternoon Christmas Eve appointment. Tech brought M-Cards and S-Cards. He started with two S-Cards because that's what he was told he would need for a TiVo. I asked him to try an M-Card since the HD is documented to working with one M-Card. He tried multiple M-Cards for over an hour. At one point, he went on a search for filters/traps. He found two on the line. He tried the M-Card one last time with no luck. As he was ready to give up, I asked him to try an S-Card just for yucks. The S-Card worked great! The tech only had one working S-Card with him so he scheduled another visit to install the second card for the afternoon of 12/26. That appointment, with a different tech, was also right on time and took only a few minutes.

The Solution: The Gettysburg system was part of the Adelphia break-up. The system is, by technology standards, quite old, receiving few upgrades during the Adelphia years. I would have preferred to have a single M-Card to avoid the extra $2.00 per month. However, the second S-Card is an acceptable cost to have two tuners working on such a dilapidated cable system. The system is so behind, we won't likely see On Demand until some time in 2009.

Comcast: I cannot say enough good things about the first tech. He was nice and funny and patient. A real pro! We had some time to chat while waiting for the reboots and hits. Considering the day he had up to that point and the visit he still had to make that evening (Christmas Eve), I wouldn't have blamed him if he had given-up after a few minutes. He was ready and willing to learn more about TiVo and the differences between the S3 and HD. The second tech was a great guy, too. However, he was only on-site long enough to pop the second S-Card into the HD. Hopefully Comcast and Besy Buy will be in sync so I can get the $100 BB gift card for upgrading to HD at BB.


----------



## Gregor

BanditWS6 said:


> Well, I figured out why CableCard 1 stopped working. When the trigger-happy CSR deleted it from my account accidentally, and then added it back, it caused the card to generate a new card ID. So the old card ID / host ID pair that was in the system was no longer correct.
> 
> Today I got a hold of the magic person at Comcast who is responsible for CableCard setup and initialization. Unfortunately, even after I gave her all of the pertinent info, she said that the system was not allowing her to update any of the information. It looks like since the card ID has changed, the card is going to have to be replaced with a new, unactivated one, because Comcast won't let the techs update that data. Seems like I read something to that effect here on this site recently. Either that or she wasn't doing it right. She did ask me for the Data ID, which I don't have because these are Scientific Atlanta cards.
> 
> So I have a tech coming on Wednesday who is bringing two new S-cards and is basically going to repeat the whole installation from scratch.
> 
> Is there anything I should do before he comes in and replaces both cards, like Clear & Delete Everything or some such thing? Or can we just pop out the old ones, then immediately install the new ones (one at a time, of course) and proceed to set them up?


You can just pop out the old ones and install new cards. The Tivo will probably then prompt you to rerun guided setup. No need to clear and delete everything.


----------



## sgibbs33

oldradio99 said:


> Has anyone ever seen this before on the Comcast site?
> 
> http://www.comcast.com/customers/faq/FaqDetails.ashx?ID=2658


Yes, but it seems their corporate website info and policies don't always trickle down to the local franchise authorities. I don't know if that's because there are local regulations which supersede the national policies, or if it's because Comcast is a disorganized mess where its left hand doesn't know what the right hand is saying or doing.

Here's a handy list of links of what is (currently) posted on the Comcast.com website regarding TiVo Series 3 HD.

Comcast.com sez....
*Does Comcast support the TiVo Series 3 HD set-top box?*
http://www.comcast.com/customers/faq/FaqDetails.ashx?Id=4152
*Will Comcast provide me with CableCARDs for my TiVo Series 3 HD set-top box?*
http://www.comcast.com/customers/faq/FaqDetails.ashx?Id=4153
*Can I install the CableCARD into my TiVo Series 3 HD by myself?*
http://www.comcast.com/customers/faq/FaqDetails.ashx?Id=4154
*Can a Comcast technician assist in setting up my TiVo Series 3 HD set-top box?*
http://www.comcast.com/customers/faq/FaqDetails.ashx?Id=4155
*If I didn't have to pay for my current CableCARD, why will I be charged for CableCARDs for my TiVo set-top box?*
http://www.comcast.com/customers/faq/FaqDetails.ashx?Id=4156
*Can I access digital cable with CableCARDs on my TiVo Series 3 HD set-top box?*
http://www.comcast.com/customers/faq/FaqDetails.ashx?Id=4157
*Do I need to have a CableCARD in order for TiVo Series 3 HD to work?*
http://www.comcast.com/customers/faq/FaqDetails.ashx?Id=4158
*Why does my on-screen guide look different with my TiVo Series 3 HD than with a digital cable set-top box?*
http://www.comcast.com/customers/faq/FaqDetails.ashx?Id=4159​
In summary, it says 

You cannot do self-installs of Cablecards _(although this forum has numerous people who've been allowed to do them)_
A Tivo HD needs two Cablecards _(this is not true if you can get a M-Card from Comcast. The Comcast.com website makes no mention of Singlestream vs. Multistream Cablecards. Some local markets have M-Cards, others don't)._
Your first Cablecard is no additional charge since it is included in your existing 'primary outlet fee'. Getting a second card for the same outlet will cost an additional regulated fee of up to $1.91 per month. _(this seems to confuse the local franchises the most. This forum has examples of people being charged all sorts of varying amounts. Again, if you can get your local franchise to give you an M-Card, then that should count as one CableCard in one Outlet. That's what I call 'no additional charge'.)_
Comcast doesn't want their technicians standing around while you unpack your Tivo and set it up for the first time. _(Best practice is to get your Tivo hooked up and running for several days before the Comcast technician shows up with the CableCards.)_
Your TiVo will do everything and more than the Comcast provided DVR except for PayPerView. _(TiVo's answer to PayPerView is the Amazon Unboxed service. It's not quite an apples-to-apples replacement. Some people say Amazon Unboxed is better.)_


----------



## swilcox

Since the only other report from Albuquerque Comcast I can see on this thread was pretty dismal, I thought I'd report my experience.

I got a new Sony Bravia 40" HD, and a new Tivo HD (had a Series 2, and before that a Series 1). So I made my call to Albuquerque Comcast (via India, it seems) to schedule the Cablecard installation. The phone folks had no idea what a multistream vs. single stream card was, and insisted that two cards would be installed. Whatever...

Installer arrived on time today (1/1/2008), and I asked if he'd ever done a Tivo install before. He said he had, and that he brought me a multistream card because he found that they worked better. Yay!

He proceeded to install it, called the center to activate it, and that seemed to go well. But we couldn't get any digital channels, and only rebroadcast HD channels. He fiddled for a while, stayed online with the center, had them hit the card a couple more times. I was online with the tech support documents at Tivo and ready to help guide him through some diagnostics. The guy was good, didn't panic, and was clearly willing to take some assistance if it came to that.

After lots of attempts, several reboots of the Tivo, he decided to try a different card (he'd thought ahead and brought several). He did that, had them hit it again, and ... it worked!

I did the Guided Setup again, and all is well. The Tivo HD is a great little piece of equipment. I notice that it's slower to respond than my Series 2 (although the Series 2 went through a period after one software update where it was slow too, and a later update fixed that, so I'm holding out hope that a future update will resolve the interface slowness on the HD box too).

I'd watched HD for a week off of a Comcast (Scientific Atlantic) STB while I waited for the installer to come. So I was a bit nervous to see how the image would compare when piped through the Tivo. I see no difference. I'm watching the Rose Bowl right now, and the picture is simply stunning.

Bottom line: I'll give it up to the Albuquerque Comcast installer. He faced some problems, but he didn't give up, he approached it methodically, and ultimately he got me up and running (took about an hour and 15 minutes).


----------



## BanditWS6

swilcox, thanks for your post -- it's always good to see the positive reports too, helps give the rest of us hope and something to strive for.  I think it really just comes down to the individual skill and persistence of the tech on site, and the person s/he communicates with on the phone at the head-end.

So you are using a Scientific Atlanta M-card and it's working fine?


----------



## morrowc

dathing said:


> I asked the TIVO folks about any known legal requirements for Comcast to provide a cablecard, and the answer is essentially so long as they don't refuse, there is nothing to prevent them from dragging their feet for weeks, months or even years in delivering one.


So, at the least there is some commentary on the possible legal requirements for cablecards here:

http://www.engadget.com/2006/10/19/tivo-fighting-fcc-over-cablecard-verizons-fios-service/

with information direct from the FCC about this:

http://www.fcc.gov/cgb/consumerfacts/plugandplaytv.html

and the FCC dtv site:

http://www.dtv.gov/

It seems that there is a requirement to keep the encryption/decryption separate from the basic decoding functions. That the decryption happens (on the tivo/non-set-top-box) in the CabelCard, and that while cablecard availability is 'required' there doesn't seem to be a timeline associated with their compliance (they could just wait you out saying they have none in stock or cancel installs... this is reminiscient of the telco/ilec/clec wars really).

I do hope that I have a better experience in Northern VA, but I'm not holding out hope based on my initial comcast customer service experiences... The phone rep stated that the only difference between analog and digital cable was the on-screen-guide, which doesn't seem right to me.

-Chris


----------



## WyldStar

Marshella said:


> 8)TODAY - well they did one better than last week - Amtec (the subcontractor) actuall DID call me about 9 am to inform me they still did not have cablecards. :-( I called Comcast back - oh, lo and behold, they now have a "waiting list" they can ADD my name to and that they'll call me when the cards are available - but not before next week, of course. Now I'm left wondering - am I now at the BOTTOM of this list - even though I've technically been waiting since NOVEMBER - and WHEN will they get the dang cards in?
> 
> FRUSTRATED (oh, and did I mention having all this "fun" whilst being 8 months pregnant and dealing with the usual holiday stress to begin with?)!!!!!


I'm stuck in the exact same position you are in Maryland, with a cancelled appointment and a 'waiting list'. I'm getting seriously fed up with Comcast. Next step for me will be to hit the BBB if I can't get some resolution soon. It may not actually do any good, but it'll sure make me feel better!


----------



## TriBruin

Ok, I just called Comcast and scheduled an appointment for Friday to have a MCard installed. Let's see how this goes. Need good <<VIBES>>


----------



## dhoward

My appointment is for tomorrow. No M Cards available. I am giving Comcast back their cable box and my bill will go down $7-$8/month. Well it would have except in this months bill they announced rate increases starting in Feb. Boy, I remember when TV was free....

I am dreading this installation based on the horror stories in this forum. I have found the techs to be a sorry group in general. Maybe I will get lucky. I held off getting an HD box because of this dread but now I have to bite the bullet.


----------



## blickley

I had Comcast install my Card last week in a new TivoHD. It actually went pretty smooth. The installer showed up on time (actually called twice during the day to let me know his scheduled). He had never seen a Tivo before, but had done card installs in TVs before. He handed me the first card to put in and I saw it was an M-Card. After calling in the information, it came right on with no trouble.

He wanted to put the second card in and I had a bit of trouble explaining what an M-Card was (and neither did the folks on the phone he was talking to), but I eventually convinced him that S Cards and M Cards were different.

I suppose I got lucky, now I'm awaiting my first bill. I saw something along the lines of "HDTV Equipment Fee" on my installation invoice, so I'm sure I'm going to have to fight to get the correct charges....which if I've read everyone else's story correctly, it should just be the Additional Outlet Fee added on since it is a new TV and connection with Comcast. They did confirm that the first card was free.

-Chris


----------



## morrowc

WyldStar said:


> I'm stuck in the exact same position you are in Maryland, with a cancelled appointment and a 'waiting list'. I'm getting seriously fed up with Comcast. Next step for me will be to hit the BBB if I can't get some resolution soon. It may not actually do any good, but it'll sure make me feel better!


As a note, if you send something through the BBB the company is obligated to reply to you and deal with the situation, else the BBB marks them down in their grading scale. I recall that the BBB will even follow-up with you about the actions taken and whether or not you received proper resolution.

So, I am planning on, if the install doesn't work out, talking to the FCC and BBB. I'm just tired of the BS from comcast/vz/blah...

-Chris


----------



## bizzy

Don't imagine the BBB as some sort of consumer magic bullet. The BBB is a trade association, and all its members are businesses. The organization exists to pacify consumers and give them the illusion of some sort of industry oversight. Occasionally they will perform some perfunctory work in order to perpetuate that illusion, especially in cases where a BBB member has violated the law and possibly exposed both the BBB and themselves to litigation.

Other than that, expect the same sort of runaround and BS from the BBB that you get from your cable company.


----------



## morrowc

bizzy said:


> Don't imagine the BBB as some sort of consumer magic bullet. The BBB is a trade association, and all its members are businesses. The organization exists to pacify consumers and give them the illusion of some sort of industry oversight. Occasionally they will perform some perfunctory work in order to perpetuate that illusion, especially in cases where a BBB member has violated the law and possibly exposed both the BBB and themselves to litigation.
> 
> Other than that, expect the same sort of runaround and BS from the BBB that you get from your cable company.


Thank you for the crushing optimism ... I do know that for one instance Compaq (it was a while ago) did do the 'right thing' for a friend of mine. I was hoping that it might matter in this set of cases as well. There are few options for the consumer (of cable-tv) so using whatever hammers are available seems like an option.

-Chris


----------



## hybucket

BobB said:


> As did mine, installation was a snap. Just run Guided Setup before the cable guy arrives, then all he has to do is install the card (tell them when you schedule the appt that you want one M card, not two S's) and call in the pairing info. Took about 20 minutes.


WIll the guided setup run if I don't yet have Comcast? I will most likely still have DirecTV when I get the TiVO HD, and will be having Comcast installed at the same time they bring the card(s).


----------



## mrlogical

I recently received a Tivo HD, so I scheduled an appointment with Comcast for the cablecard install to take place on 12/28. Although I received a call that morning confirming the appointment time, I got another call from Comcast maybe 10 minutes later telling me that they were all out of cablecards. They said they weren't sure when they'd have them in stock, but suggested making an appointment for the following week in hopes that they'd be able to at that time. I was not pleased with this development (I'd made the appointment for the installation about 2 weeks before and would have expected they'd be sure to have some for me), but agreed to set up an appointment for this Saturday. Three questions for the people out there:

1--Do I have any recourse if they again call me on Saturday to tell me they have no Cablecards? Would it be helpful for me to make noises about filing complaints with the FCC and such? Have other people experienced similar delays and if so, how quickly were they resolved?

2--If they do show up with cablecards, are there any particular things I should be aware of to make sure the process goes smoothly? Is it important if I get an S vs. an M Cablecard, for example? Is the process of verifying whether the install was successful relatively straightforward for a person who is generally quite tech-literate but has no tivo experience?

3--What, if anything, can I do with my Tivo HD until I get the Cablecards? I plugged it in to do any software updates required the day before I thought I'd be receiving the Cablecards (so of course, my tivo contract has started but thanks to Comcast, I'm not getting anything out of it yet).

Thanks in advance for any help that can be provided.


----------



## jlee301

I was wondering if there was a way to force the "Please Wait...Acquiring Channel Information" on my TiVo Series3? Or is it the only way to do this is to have Comcast "hit" the cable cards?

On the TiVoHD, it appears to go into the "Please Wait...Acquiring Channel Information" everytime I do a reboot on the system and then attempt to watch LiveTV right afterwards.


----------



## BanditWS6

mrlogical said:


> 3--What, if anything, can I do with my Tivo HD until I get the Cablecards? I plugged it in to do any software updates required the day before I thought I'd be receiving the Cablecards (so of course, my tivo contract has started but thanks to Comcast, I'm not getting anything out of it yet).


As you mentioned, getting the latest software update is a good idea. Other than that, you can do what I'm doing while I wait for a functioning cablecard setup -- plug in the coax and use it like a dual-tuner Series2.  In other words, watch and record analog cable on it.

As for my continuing CableCard saga, the Comcast tech missed my second installation appointment today -- so I just called back and rescheduled for Saturday from 1pm to 5pm. And the wait continues.


----------



## kwik5

Devx said:


> Find someone in your area that had a successful install. Use this thread to help you. They need to get you the tech # from the work order of the tech that came out. Then you need to specifically request that tech come out when you schedule your appointment with the CSR. Otherwise you can continue to take a gamble with your appointments. My 3rd appointment is tomorrow and I'm already tired of playing this game with Comcast.


Hi DevX,

Would you mind sharing your comcast tech ID and/or phone number? I picked up an M Card today and called Comcast twice with no luck.

Thanks,

kwik5


----------



## Devx

kwik5 said:


> Hi DevX,
> 
> Would you mind sharing your comcast tech ID and/or phone number? I picked up an M Card today and called Comcast twice with no luck.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> kwik5


You really don't need a tech if you were able to pick the MCard up. All you need to do is get in contact with someone from provisioning to pair your card and Tivo. If a tech comes out, I'm sure they'll charge you an installation fee. I know the CSR's are rough though and navigating Comcast's web is hard so if it comes to that you can try Tech #2025 or another user robert coats was also nice enough to post the ID of his tech, Tech # 5127.


----------



## Devx

mrlogical said:


> 1--Do I have any recourse if they again call me on Saturday to tell me they have no Cablecards? Would it be helpful for me to make noises about filing complaints with the FCC and such? Have other people experienced similar delays and if so, how quickly were they resolved?
> 
> 2--If they do show up with cablecards, are there any particular things I should be aware of to make sure the process goes smoothly? Is it important if I get an S vs. an M Cablecard, for example? Is the process of verifying whether the install was successful relatively straightforward for a person who is generally quite tech-literate but has no tivo experience?
> 
> 3--What, if anything, can I do with my Tivo HD until I get the Cablecards? I plugged it in to do any software updates required the day before I thought I'd be receiving the Cablecards (so of course, my tivo contract has started but thanks to Comcast, I'm not getting anything out of it yet).
> 
> Thanks in advance for any help that can be provided.


1. You can complain but I don't know how much it would do. I don't think Comcast expected the demand for Cablecards to be as high as it is. That plus an amazing failure rate for the cards has waitlisted some areas. Even more unfortunate is that the CSR's have NO information about the warehouse and cannot even tell for sure when the cards will be in or if there are any currently present in the warehouse.

2. The "Instructions for Cable installers" sheet that comes with your new Tivo HD is a good start. Even if your installer refuses to use it, you can follow along with the installation using that guide. But in general make sure the Tivo is already upgraded to the latest software release. Since you have a Tivo HD go for the Mcard if he brings them otherwise you need 2 Scards. As long as the Mcard is recognized as an Mcard and fully works you don't need to install any other cablecards. You can hit Live TV after the pairing and wait for the "please wait...acquiring channels" screen to go away and your channels to come up. Tivo will ask but you don't have to rerun guided setup right now, it can be done after the tech leaves. The hit from Comcast should take about 5-15 minutes to go through depending on the rep doing it. If everything goes smooth with the pairing and you can see channels, make sure to test every category of your subscribed channels (digital, premium, HD, tier packages, etc.) and then make sure to hit Live TV again to switch to the second tuner and check the channels again.

3. You can still use it to watch all your analog channels and test out functionality, get used to the interface, etc. since you mentioned that Tivo is new to you. The only difference cablecards will make is give you access to digital, premium, and HD channels, otherwise the functionality is the same.


----------



## johnnylundy

bizzy said:


> You will likely lose authorization for the devices where they removed the AO fees. Good luck.


Well, yes indeed, the tuner for card 2 is now not getting most of the channels above 30.

Can you tell me more about this? If I call and have the cards hit again, will that automatically re-instate the incorrect A/O fee?

Obviously if I had an M-card there would be no extra charge at all, correct? I wonder why they don't realize this..


----------



## Brad Bishop

bizzy said:


> Don't imagine the BBB as some sort of consumer magic bullet. The BBB is a trade association, and all its members are businesses. The organization exists to pacify consumers and give them the illusion of some sort of industry oversight. Occasionally they will perform some perfunctory work in order to perpetuate that illusion, especially in cases where a BBB member has violated the law and possibly exposed both the BBB and themselves to litigation.
> 
> Other than that, expect the same sort of runaround and BS from the BBB that you get from your cable company.


Yeah - the BBB is one of those things that's pointed to after the fact as if it makes any difference.

Really, has anyone gone to the BBB -beforehand- to find out how a business operates/treats it's customers? I never have.

People will go to the BBB afterwards and complain but if the company doesn't resolve it to the satisfaction of the consumer and the BBB 'marks them down' for it, well, so what? No one checks with them -anyway-.


----------



## dhoward

I held off getting an HD Tivo for the longest time due to reading all the horror stories in this forum. Even though I knew that for the most part very few success stories are ever posted and the results were probably skewed. I finally got one for Christmas. I called Comcast last Saturday to setup an appointment. They scheduled today for between 11:00am to 1:00pm. The tech was here promptly at 11:00am. He said he had done several HD Tivos and was very pleasant. Unlike other visits by Comcast. When I setup the appointment the CSR said they did not have any M cards but this gentlemen came with 2 and said that is all they use now. In 1/2 hour he was done and I had all my channels. I just had to re-run guided setup after he left. I cannot believe how smooth this went. Now I just have to be sure of the billing. Especially since Comcast is raising the rates, again, in the feb billing cycle.


----------



## pl1

dhoward said:


> When I setup the appointment the CSR said they did not have any M cards but this gentlemen came with 2 and said that is all they use now.


That is exactly what the tech I had told me, that they only use M-Cards now.


----------



## mrbigbusiness197

Well, I just got off the phone with comcast (again). wait, let me start at the beginning.
Bought my HD Tivo on 12/27, called Comcast and they were out at my house on 12/28 to install the cablecard (M card). The tech was great, showed up during the given window, and sort-of knew what to do with the cablecard and Tivo. He plugged it in, called in the magic numbers to dispatch, and then Tivo said - re-run guided setup. Since it was new year's eve, and I know that the guided setup takes 30+ minutes, I told him it looked great and to take off, which he promptly did. 
After guided setup was done.....uh, oh. no encrypted channels. I call comcast, and they scheduled and appointment for the next day. Same tech comes out, he swaps in new (S card) cablecards, and waits around during guided setup (I didn't know this was unnecessary) and lo and behold, same exact thing. he dorks around loking at screens for a while, then waits on hold with the people in the head office, they aren't much help. He basically says he needs to escalate the problem, then leaves. 
I call the 800 number the next day, talk to somebody who was completely clueless, and can't even bother to read my open trouble/install ticket. 3rd visit scheduled for 12/31.
12/31 - different tech shows up, and he knows his cableCARD stuff. He puts in a new Mcard, then says - "Well, robert isn't in today in the head end, and he's the guy that knows how to get them working, so I'll call you back on Wed. and make sure we get this all sorted out with him." Great, I think, I've found the right person to work with.
Sadly, he never calls back, so I call the 800 number and ask the clueless person to have the tech call me, and they tell me they'll open a ticket, etc.
I call back today (obviously they're not fond of calling me) and was just told that "Our cablecards don't work with the new Tivos. Our higher-ups are working on it, but I don't know when they will have a solution." This is after she asked me if my Tivo was a Scientific Atlanta box. (uhhh...no) I was told that they'll just downgrade my seervice and not charge me for the premium channels since I can't get them. Judging by past performance, this means that they'll cut off my internet, too, so I offer to use a cable box till they get the problem fixed.
GAH!!! I really wanted this to work, and I've already pre-paid for a year of Tivo service! I guess I'll have fun getting that refunded.

This is in fauquier county, VA, by the way, where comcast recently bought out adelphia.


----------



## draccius3099

I'm having trouble in Arlington, VA, too. I just got cable installed today, but I simply cannot stand the Scientific Atlanta HD-DVR. So, I decided to get a TiVo and called Comcast to have another installation, but the CSR told me also told me that "their cards don't work with the new TiVo's." I really don't know what to do. This is SO frustrating!


----------



## draccius3099

Well, as a quick follow up, I just got a call from a "manager" from Arlington Comcast, and she told me that the problem in this area is that they use Scientific Atlanta cable cards and apparently those are not compatible with the new TiVos, but there is a work ticket or something on resolving this within the next few months...


----------



## BanditWS6

draccius3099 said:


> the problem in this area is that they use Scientific Atlanta cable cards and apparently those are not compatible with the new TiVos...


Not in general; I had one SA card working 100% in my TiVo HD, at least until the dummy in billing accidentally deleted it from my account. I know that there are others here using SA cards on a Comcast cable connection without incident. Could be something specific to your area's equipment, or it could be BS.


----------



## marvin4

I leave in the Atlantic city area and Comcast is supposed to receive new cards on 1/4/08
to correct the problem with series 3 tivo and the Motorola cable cards.


----------



## rader023

My cablecard story:

Easy Installation. Went to the Lynnwood,WA comcast cable store and picked up and M-card. Went home and called Comcast customer services. 3 minute wait. Talked to the rep, she said her last call was for a Tivo (3 or HD). And they have gotten tons of TiVo calls after xmas. She stated that her last install had some problems, but she had a full script in front of her, knew the steps, knew what the Tivo HD would say. 3 minutes later, after aquiring info on the tivo step, I'm watching HD again.


So at least in my area of Washington, not too bad. Hope others have smooth installs. Glad to have a TiVo!


----------



## draccius3099

BanditWS6 said:


> Not in general; I had one SA card working 100% in my TiVo HD, at least until the dummy in billing accidentally deleted it from my account. I know that there are others here using SA cards on a Comcast cable connection without incident. Could be something specific to your area's equipment, or it could be BS.


My gut says BS, but that could be due to the fact that I have had nothing but bad run-ins with Comcast today. If I could go Dish, I would. Stupid condo!


----------



## JHeavner

I had a lot of problems getting my card installed several weeks ago but after 3 visits and way too many phone calls my service is serviceable. The problem I'm having is they are charging me $20 for a single M-card. Anyone else get a price like that? I was told it was $11.95 for digital service and $7.95 for HD. I'm in Arlington VA.


----------



## KraziJoe

JHeavner said:


> I had a lot of problems getting my card installed several weeks ago but after 3 visits and way too many phone calls my service is serviceable. The problem I'm having is they are charging me $20 for a single M-card. Anyone else get a price like that? I was told it was $11.95 for digital service and $7.95 for HD. I'm in Arlington VA.


IF YOU Have a basic package then you do not need a cable card. If you get HBO, SHotime etc, then you will need digital service and a cable card. 
If you want the HD package then you will need to pay the 7.95 and still need a cable card. The kicker is you only need to pay that ONCE. You stated you had a couple of boxes in the other thread so you will only need to pay an additional outlet charge and the cable card fee, which might be $0 if you get 1M card or $2-$3 for 2 S Cards. 
You will NOT have to pay the extra $20 again.


----------



## MarkHolbrook

I decided to get a multi-stream cable card for my new TiVo HD. I called Comcast Denver/Fort Collins and they set the appointment up. Cable card was no cost and to save on the $14.95 install fee I opted for the $1 per month service support. I figure in 14 months I can cancel it.

The installer arrived on time with a brand new multi-stream card. Installed it. The TiVo saw it. He called Comcast and got it paired. However we were not getting digital channels.

Turned out that my TV amp had stopped working and the signal to location where the TV was, was terrible. Good enough for analog but he said the cable cards are often very picky. 

I ended buying the Comcast amp to get up and running at $14.95. It did seem to improve the signal/TV quality on the other places.

Tivo downloaded the new channel line up and everything is great except I now have too many channels to choose from!!!


----------



## jlb

Question,

I only have the lifeline package $10/mo but I also receive the clear QAM channels. I want to have CCs installed so I can easily set-up SPs on the QAM channels (as opposed to doing manual recordings).

I know one of othe steps is to check a premium channel to make sure the card is decrypting properly. However, I don't normally receive encrypted channels. Is there someething I can still check to ensure the card is completely functioning properly (i.e., what id I decide to upgrade my package)? I guess as long as I see what I see now then I can not worry about it until the time when I do upgrade, if I ever do.


----------



## Hubbins

I'm in Chicago, near NW side. I bought a Series-3 about a year ago and had a total installation failure with Comcast. Usual story. Nobody on either end knew what was going on. I stuck with the HD DVR for the last year. I noticed Costco had the TivoHD and figured I'd try again, given their liberal return policy. I was hoping enough people had done this in the last year that they might have a better handle on it now.

A tech arrived last Monday with a cablecard in hand, he said he had done this before. He called in with the host and data numbers and was told the card was "already provisioned". Which meant it "belonged" to another user. He said there was nothing he could do. I decided to give them one more chance and rescheduled for Friday (today). The tech arrived with no cablecards, but an HD box, which I already have. The work order was completely wrong, not his fault. I complained, he made some calls, he was very helpful, and arrived back a couple hours later with a multistream card. We plugged it in, he called and read the numbers, as I listened, and a few minutes later, everything is working fine.

I posted about my pain a year ago, I figured it's fair to post with a success story.


----------



## fatespawn

Hubbins said:


> A tech arrived last Monday with a cablecard in hand, he said he had done this before. He called in with the host and data numbers and was told the card was "already provisioned". Which meant it "belonged" to another user. He said there was nothing he could do. I decided to give them one more chance and rescheduled for Friday (today). The tech arrived with no cablecards, but an HD box, which I already have. The work order was completely wrong, not his fault. I complained, he made some calls, he was very helpful, and arrived back a couple hours later with a multistream card. We plugged it in, he called and read the numbers, as I listened, and a few minutes later, everything is working fine.
> 
> I posted about my pain a year ago, I figured it's fair to post with a success story.


Heh. Some "success" story. I've live in the West burbs in Chicago, and I have had a TivoHD for about a month now. Long enough to see 2 erroneous bills and have a similar laughable installation story. I likely won't stay with Comcast/Tivo past the 12 month "discount" rate for cable. Unless something miraculous happens to keep me, the quality of my Tivo is crushed by the SHEER incompetence of Comcast. Too bad.

Be sure to check your next bill to see if they are billing you for your CC. They don't charge for the first card, but the DO charge for the 2nd... and guess what? My single M-card is being billed at $1.50/ month.

-fate


----------



## sboston02127

Hi All - I am almost afraid to post this because I don't want to jinx anything but my cable cards were installed and my new series 3 was up and running in about 30 minutes today. The tech showed up at 11:30(11-1 window) and told me I only needed one cable card. Thanks to this thread I knew I needed two. He had the other one because it was part of the work order. He installed both, "initialized" them with dispatch and at first my premium channels did not come in. However the woman at dispatch recognized she had something set wrong, so she "re-initialized" them and everything worked perfectly. The tech had only done one series 3 installation prior to mine so, I think the key is who they get at dispatch. The lady he was speaking with sounded very familiar with Tivo. She asked questions about what it looked like, where were the slots located, etc. She also knew to ignore the 161-4 error code. 

Hopefully, I won't have any problems in the next few days and this will be the end of my posts on this thread. I just wanted to post this because I was dreading my install after reading this forum. I live in Boston and I think my tech's name was Tom, but his number is 3067 if you want to request him. At least you will know he has two installs under his belt.


----------



## BobB

sboston02127 said:


> Hopefully, I won't have any problems in the next few days and this will be the end of my posts on this thread. I just wanted to post this because I was dreading my install after reading this forum. I live in Boston


We seem to be seeing quite a few "getting it right the first time" stories from Boston, including mine (one M card, in & out in under 30 minutes). Nice to know that all the news isn't so grim...


----------



## TriBruin

RBlount said:


> Ok, I just called Comcast and scheduled an appointment for Friday to have a MCard installed. Let's see how this goes. Need good <<VIBES>>


Well, I guess I got lucky and had a good install.

I had an appointment for 4-6 this afternoon. When scheduling the appointment, I was told I would receive a reminder call yesterday and another today. Well at 4PM, after no calls, I was a little nervous that they canceled the appointment for some reason without telling me. A quick call to Comcast confirmed that my appointment was still there.

Sure enough 15 minutes later I got a call from the Tech to confirm my address and ask for directions. He arrive around 4:45PM. He said that he had only done one Tivo installation as training, but that he had talked to his supervisor throughout the process. (Good sign)

I gave him the printed instruction from Tivo, he actually stopped to read them! He then called in to his dispatch and started to work. It took him a couple of minutes to realize that he had install the CC before he could get the Host ID, but once the card was install, it was immediately recognize (although I was a little nervous that it first was recognized an a SCard, but that soon changed to an MCard.) He read the numbers off the screen to his dispatch and, low an behold, I get a screen saying that the Tivo was downloading the channel mappings. (Guess that is a good sign.) After a couple of minutes, I have Video. I quickly check the HD channles, then some Digital Tier channels, and finally the HBO and Shotime. I see EVERYTHING I subscribe to.

I sign the work order and the technician leaves. Total time is 30 minutes. As the tech was leaving, he mentions that no one at the office wanted to take this call as none of them had ever done a Tivo install before.  Luckily, I got a tech that was willing to follow directions and take one step at a time.

Kudos to Comcast and this technician.


----------



## BanditWS6

RBlount, good to hear it worked out. If you have any leftover good vibes, send some my way. Tech #3 arrives at my place tomorrow afternoon, and this time, I'm hoping for a fully-functional TiVo HD by the time he leaves.


----------



## jlb

I scheduled my CC install for next Saturday 11-1, plus if they can squueze me in this weekend, they will try.

The Service Rep was very nice, but it was interesting that she tried to tell me there are "different" kind of TiVos and the tech will bring many different kinds of cards.

Regardless, she was helpful. For work purposes, she had my request noted of needing either 1 M card or 2 S cards. She confirmed that the install fee is $17.95. This is not bad, but I had previously been told it was $14.95. She said that fee quote is if a rep comes to just drop something off. She said "yes", they could drop off the cards, but I figured it's better to have them come and be willing to work with the TiVo instructions then for me to try and figure out how to contact provisioning to initialize the cards.

She also confirmed the first card is free and the second card (if necessary) would only be $2.75 per month. When I mentioned the "up to $1.91" that is noted on the website, she said that "the website probably needs to be updated".

Anyways, I will be happy if I only have to add $2.75 to my $10/month.

So far, so good.


----------



## pl1

jlb said:


> I scheduled my CC install for next Saturday 11-1, plus if they can squueze me in this weekend, they will try.
> 
> The Service Rep was very nice, but it was interesting that she tried to tell me there are "different" kind of TiVos and the tech will bring many different kinds of cards.
> 
> Regardless, she was helpful. For work purposes, she had my request noted of needing either 1 M card or 2 S cards. She confirmed that the install fee is $17.95. This is not bad, but I had previously been told it was $14.95. She said that fee quote is if a rep comes to just drop something off. She said "yes", they could drop off the cards, but I figured it's better to have them come and be willing to work with the TiVo instructions then for me to try and figure out how to contact provisioning to initialize the cards.
> 
> She also confirmed the first card is free and the second card (if necessary) would only be $2.75 per month. When I mentioned the "up to $1.91" that is noted on the website, she said that "the website probably needs to be updated".
> 
> Anyways, I will be happy if I only have to add $2.75 to my $10/month.
> 
> So far, so good.


Here is how it works around these parts (comcast/ne). The price sheet included with your bill says specifically that the first cableCARD is free. The second cableCARD in the same device is $1.50, They have NOT been charging ANYTHING for the cableCARDs at all so far. The $2.75 the CSR refers to is the A/O fee. (A/O = Additional Outlet.) Your service includes one outlet period. If you have a cable box, that is your first outlet. If not, your first cableCARD is free. Then, every cableCARD after that incurs a charge of $2.75 A/O per month.

That said, there are some other "issues". The A/O should really only be charged for premium services. But, it seems as though Comcast has been charging everyone the A/O fee since it appears that the programming tier is tied to their billing system. Also, I'm not sure how they are handling A/O charges with M-cards. I have seen reports that they still charge an A/O for the second tuner even though there is only one cableCARD.

Anyway, all of the charges are detailed in your annual billing statement or at your local office. I currently have two Series 3 TiVos with 4 cableCARDs. I do have premium content including NHL CI and SHO. I pay for 3 A/O charges of $2.75.


----------



## jlb

pl1 said:


> ...... If not, your first cableCARD is free. Then, every cableCARD after that incurs a charge of $2.75 A/O per month.
> 
> That said, there are some other "issues". The A/O should really only be charged for premium services. But, it seems as though Comcast has been charging everyone the A/O fee since it appears that the programming tier is tied to their billing system. Also, I'm not sure how they are handling A/O charges with M-cards. I have seen reports that they still charge an A/O for the second tuner even though there is only one cableCARD...............


My service rep on the phone specifically stated that if I received an M card, "there will be no additional monthly fees". If I needed 2 S cards, she stated "your monthly fee increase would only be $2.75".

Soooooo, as long as that is all it is, I will be happy. I guess I could push for the $1.50 instead of the $2.75 since I do not have a digital package, just the lifeline basic at $10/month. I guess they could map me to the digital SD to justify the $2.75. IF they do that, fine, I would rather map to the digital SD anyway.


----------



## shifty

Comcast Atlanta - Just had installer come out today. Guy who showed up was familiar with the process, name was named Karim, tech number 7905 (contractor). 

When I called to setup the appointment, the operator said the tech would bring out a pair of S-Cards, there would be no recurring charge for having the cards, but the install fee would be around $15-20, IIRC for the tech visit. I'll confirm this when I get the first bill.

Tech arrived with one M-Card, serial number starts with MA07, made by Motorola. Tivo picked up the card right away, and the tech called in to have them initialize everything. The first guy he called initialized/provisioned the card for a headend in Stone Mountain, so he ended up having to call back and have the next person check it out, who then swapped things over to the Fulton Central headend. 

Tivo acted a little stupid and we kept getting the 'spinning wheel' saying it was still initializing channels. After a lot of waiting, we rebooted, and it showed the channels existed, but it still wouldn't stop giving the pinwheel when we tried to go to Live TV. One more reboot, and another call to verify and things were setup OK resulted in HD service.

Overall, process took around 45 minutes. I have HD service, but seeing a little quirkiness, my S/N ratio looks good, and signal quality is 100&#37;, but I still have occasional macroblocking during rapid movements on HD channels. I also noticed the "Retro-active" music channel pops up a Tivo Cablecard sscreen syaing "In order to start cable service for this device, please contact your cable provider". All other music channels are working OK from what I can tell, so I'm not sure why this is happening. Literally, it's one of only 3-4 music channels I'll actually listen to 

Overall, pretty seamless process. Karim was knowledgeable with Tivo and had a good personality, I'd refer him out to anyone else doing the same install.


----------



## pl1

jlb said:


> My service rep on the phone specifically stated that if I received an M card, "there will be no additional monthly fees". If I needed 2 S cards, she stated "your monthly fee increase would only be $2.75".


I'll bet if you called three times you would get three different answers. I know I did. What I got billed for was in the price sheet. No CSR I ever talked to mentioned there was an A/O fee vs. a cableCARD fee. Anyway, I hope it all goes the way you anticipate.


----------



## s43s

After numerous conversations and emails I was told the following by Comcast Nashville:

1st card - free - result: charging me 6.95 + 1.50 for the card
2nd card - 6.95
VOD and PPV will work with TiVo HD and M-Card

After purchasing the TiVo HD:
I returned my digital cable box to the local office and picked up the M-Card.
Setup was not so bad but getting Comcast to activate the M-Card was a bit tiresome with all their 'drivers are down' talk.
Finally, they get it activated 2.5 hours later.
Channel 1 is VOD and it is blank.

I call TiVo and they tell me VOD will not work and probably never will. They told me some people run the TiVo on one input and the digital box on another. I stated why would I want to pay for a cable card and a cable box when there is no break in cost from TiVo because VOD doesn't work with their box.

Contacted Comcast and working on getting a digital box and returning TiVo. So much for the long awaited move to TiVo - buying a regular DVR recorder now.


----------



## BanditWS6

I'm now 0 for 3. The Comcast tech missed today's service call, the third such appointment in my ongoing saga. Rescheduled for Wednesday the 9th between 10am and noon.

I'm not sure whether this is a comedy or a tragedy.


----------



## shifty

s43s said:


> VOD and PPV will work with TiVo HD and M-Card


I can confirm what you already know: It will not work  At least, every time I tune to an OnDemand channel, I get "checking for signal" or similar. It's a small feature to lose IMHO. For me, personally, being able to record HD content and archive off-network for later viewing is worth it.


----------



## shifty

Oh - one other thing I noticed, and maybe only another Atlanta metro user would be able to confirm this - I get all of the music channels I am supposed to .... EXCEPT ONE ... every time I tune to the "Retro Active" channel on (I think) 916, I get a "call your cable provider to activate this service" message. Very weird, because every other music channel works, and all of the channel titles match what is currently showing.


----------



## BobB

pl1 said:


> Here is how it works around these parts (comcast/ne). The price sheet included with your bill says specifically that the first cableCARD is free. The second cableCARD in the same device is $1.50, They have NOT been charging ANYTHING for the cableCARDs at all so far. The $2.75 the CSR refers to is the A/O fee. (A/O = Additional Outlet.) Your service includes one outlet period. If you have a cable box, that is your first outlet. If not, your first cableCARD is free. Then, every cableCARD after that incurs a charge of $2.75 A/O per month.
> 
> ...
> 
> Also, I'm not sure how they are handling A/O charges with M-cards. I have seen reports that they still charge an A/O for the second tuner even though there is only one cableCARD.


I am getting charged the $2.75 A/O fee for my M card, but the CSR explained that it's not because it's an M card, it's because I also have a cable box that I use for On Demand services. A second device (of whatever type) incurs the A/O fee.


----------



## pl1

BobB said:


> I am getting charged the $2.75 A/O fee for my M card, but the CSR explained that it's not because it's an M card, it's because I also have a cable box that I use for On Demand services. A second device (of whatever type) incurs the A/O fee.


Exactly what I said "should' be the case.

What I said:


> The $2.75 the CSR refers to is the A/O fee. (A/O = Additional Outlet.) Your service includes one outlet period. If you have a cable box, that is your first outlet


----------



## lateknight

So I finally got my new TV, the Sharp Acquos 32" LCD. Xbox 360 and DVD's look great, but my crappy analog cable looks, well, hideous. My question is this: I don't watch much actual TV except for the major networks and my wife watches Food Network a lot. That being the case, we just have the basic analog cable, which is really all we need. I'm getting the Tivo HD for my birthday in February and I'm wondering what the least expensive option is for cable through Comcast. Looking on their site, they have an option for HD TV for non-digital subscribers. Is it possible to do HD analog with the Tivo HD? If not can I subscribe to Digital Basic and pay for the HD upgrade? The Comcast site says that you have to subscribe to Digital Preferred Plus or above to get HD, but I'm just not that interested in paying $105/month just to get HD for the major networks? I'm in the SF Bay Area if this makes a difference. I called Comcast and the CSR didn't seem to have a clue...thanks in advance for the help! 

Patrick

P.S. I'm sure the answer to this is somehwhere in the past 156 pages, but I'm hoping someone could just let me know so I don't have to backread that far. Thanks!


----------



## RNSAMRN

tanasay said:


> The magic word is initialize. There are four levels of signals. I forget what the most basic level is, but after that there are "soft hit," "hit," and "initialize," which supposedly covers the same as the other three plus some secret power ingredient.
> 
> But what I want to know is, has ANYONE been able to get Comcast cable cards to work with their TiVo? I bought Series 2 and finally gave up and had Comcast bring back an HD box and take their mCard away. Of course it doesn't work with the TiVo, which is going back, I guess.


I have two Motorola S-Cards from Comcast working in my Series 3 HD Tivo (300 hour one). One card starts in serial number MA, and the other starts with NG. Supposedly, according to Comcast, only the "NG" Motorola cards are supposed to work here in South Jersey - but they both work for me.

I have had mine working since Christmas Eve. Every now and then, on the premium channels (like HBO) I will get a message screen saying that the channels are not authorized, and to call the cable company, etc. (black screen with white lettering). Usually if I hit clear on the Tivo remote the channel comes back, but a few times I have had to restart the Tivo, and then the channels work fine. I haven't quite figured out why that is happening, but so far don't care, as long as the cable cards continue to work.

It hasn't interfered in any major way with my Tivo/TV viewing enjoyment. Just a minor pain.

RNSAMRN
Series 2 Tivo
Series 3 HD Tivo
Motorola HD Dual DVR (Comcast)


----------



## RNSAMRN

mrbigbusiness197 said:


> Well, I just got off the phone with comcast (again). wait, let me start at the beginning.
> Bought my HD Tivo on 12/27, called Comcast and they were out at my house on 12/28 to install the cablecard (M card). The tech was great, showed up during the given window, and sort-of knew what to do with the cablecard and Tivo. He plugged it in, called in the magic numbers to dispatch, and then Tivo said - re-run guided setup. Since it was new year's eve, and I know that the guided setup takes 30+ minutes, I told him it looked great and to take off, which he promptly did.
> After guided setup was done.....uh, oh. no encrypted channels. I call comcast, and they scheduled and appointment for the next day. Same tech comes out, he swaps in new (S card) cablecards, and waits around during guided setup (I didn't know this was unnecessary) and lo and behold, same exact thing. he dorks around loking at screens for a while, then waits on hold with the people in the head office, they aren't much help. He basically says he needs to escalate the problem, then leaves.
> I call the 800 number the next day, talk to somebody who was completely clueless, and can't even bother to read my open trouble/install ticket. 3rd visit scheduled for 12/31.
> 12/31 - different tech shows up, and he knows his cableCARD stuff. He puts in a new Mcard, then says - "Well, robert isn't in today in the head end, and he's the guy that knows how to get them working, so I'll call you back on Wed. and make sure we get this all sorted out with him." Great, I think, I've found the right person to work with.
> Sadly, he never calls back, so I call the 800 number and ask the clueless person to have the tech call me, and they tell me they'll open a ticket, etc.
> I call back today (obviously they're not fond of calling me) and was just told that "Our cablecards don't work with the new Tivos. Our higher-ups are working on it, but I don't know when they will have a solution." This is after she asked me if my Tivo was a Scientific Atlanta box. (uhhh...no) I was told that they'll just downgrade my seervice and not charge me for the premium channels since I can't get them. Judging by past performance, this means that they'll cut off my internet, too, so I offer to use a cable box till they get the problem fixed.
> GAH!!! I really wanted this to work, and I've already pre-paid for a year of Tivo service! I guess I'll have fun getting that refunded.
> 
> This is in fauquier county, VA, by the way, where comcast recently bought out adelphia.


I was told the cable cards didn't work with the Tivo boxes too..........as well as any other excuse they could think of at the time - the stories kept changing. I have been there, and was close to giving up. I just kept calling and calling and calling, and finally the company Comcast contracted to come out seemed to get tired of my calls and decided to just come out and install the cards. It took three different tech visits, and the cards they said "didn't work in the Tivo boxes" worked.

Don't give up - keep calling. Contact someone in corporate if needed. I was close to filing a complaint with the FCC, but didn't need to do so in the end.

Good luck...........sending positive Tivo vibes your way!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

RNSAMRN
New Jersey


----------



## RNSAMRN

marvin4 said:


> I leave in the Atlantic city area and Comcast is supposed to receive new cards on 1/4/08
> to correct the problem with series 3 tivo and the Motorola cable cards.


Live near you. Using Motorola cards and they are working. Interested to know what the "new cards" are.

RNSAMRN
Atlantic County, New Jersey


----------



## drofjustice

I read about all the problems, but after a few agonizing weeks with the Comcast Motorola HD Dual Tuner DVR, I had to go TiVo. I have used a Series 2 80 hr DVD TiVo for years, but recently installed an HD Projector and 100" screen (Screen Goo - awesome!!!!). I called Comcast to ask about the CableCARD, and was told that I could not pick it up, but it had to be delivered by courrier ($10 for delivery, $0 for card), and that they only deliver at night, but scheduled it for 2 days later between 5 and 7 pm. I then bought the TiVO HD and proceeded to get it set up. When I disconnected the Comcast DVR, I noticed that it contained an M-Card behind a screen-guard. I thought, "hmmm...it's the right kind, it's already activated, I don't recall anyone saying I couldn't remove it, just 2 screws, why not?" So I completed the initial set up and service update, then stuck the M-Card in slot 1. It formatted itself and worked like a charm! No call to Comcast needed! 
Then, Comcast called to say they made a mistake, in fact the CableCARD needed to be brought by an installer (no additional charge since I was given bad info), which required an appointment, the soonest of which was the week after next. I happily agreed to the appointment time. I figure this will save me some time, because when the intaller comes, I will hand him the crappy DVR, tell him to stick the new CableCARD in it, and ask him to return the whole lot to Comcast and credit my account. I've got TiVo with Digital and HD Channels - WooHoo!!! And no tech was necessary. BTW - Comcast let me pick up the crappy DVR and set it up myself, including calling to have the thing "pinged", but they can't just let me pick up a CableCARD??? There is something really fishy going on here. I smell CLASS ACTION.
If you've got a card that works - by all means, use it!


----------



## Devx

shifty said:


> Oh - one other thing I noticed, and maybe only another Atlanta metro user would be able to confirm this - I get all of the music channels I am supposed to .... EXCEPT ONE ... every time I tune to the "Retro Active" channel on (I think) 916, I get a "call your cable provider to activate this service" message. Very weird, because every other music channel works, and all of the channel titles match what is currently showing.


I can confirm that 916 is Retro Active and it works for me. I tested a few of the other music channels too and I don't seem to have any problem. I'm more concerned about how crappy the images shown are. It's like they didn't even try.


----------



## BobB

pl1 said:


> Exactly what I said "should' be the case.
> 
> What I said:


I know. I was just filling in the missing data point, that M cards do indeed get billed as single A/O devices, same as S cards. As they should be.


----------



## noza

Here's my 2-day Saga with Comcast (Boulder, CO suburbs)...

We got a TivoHD for Christmas but waited a week or so to have the CableCARDs installed to let the holiday craziness die down a bit. The TivoHD worked fine with my analog cable and the few ATSC stations that I can pick up in the Denver/Boulder area. New Year's Day I used the "Support Chat" feature on Comcast's website to schedule an install. The "analyst" on the chat was very helpful/friendly when I told her I had a Tivo, she knew immediately to schedule a CableCARD only install, and set me up for an 8:00am appointment on Saturday the 5th.

8:15 on Saturday morning two different Comcast trucks are in my driveway and two techs show up at the door. One guy tells me he is training the other guy to do Tivo installs. He goes right up the TiVo, take a Moto M-Card from his coat pocket, puts in to the correct slot, and whips through the TiVo menus in a blur of button pushes (he's obviously done a lot of these and/or has a TiVo himself). Calls dispatch, gives them the codes, they hit the card, and I'm rolling - 15 minutes all told including a 5 minute wait on hold. Awesome. 

So he starts checking the channels and notices that only the local HDs are coming in, not the cable networks (Discovery, TNT, etc). He looks at the service order and says, "ah, here's why, you only have Digital Basic, you need Digital Preferred to get the additional non-local HD channels". So I tell him I'll think about it and I thank him and he leaves; 20 minutes total.

So a few hours go by and my wife and I decide that, yes, we do want those additional channels (plus some of the SD channels in the Preferred package). So I call the local Comcast franchise and tell them I want to add that package, and confirmed that the additional HD channels would be part of it, which the reassured me they would. So they transfer me to their Tech Support call center in Colorado Springs to do the new hit on the CableCARD and have me test it out over the phone. Talking to a new (and far less knowledgeable) CSR in Tech Support, I give her the CableCARD Host ID and sure enough a few seconds later I get the "Acquiring Channels" screen and I can browse through the SD digital channels but none of the HD channels. 30 minutes later of periodically being put on hold she comes back and tells me "I just noticed on your account that you don't have an 'HD CableCARD' and so the installer will come back out tomorrow and install one for you which should fix it." I tell her a CableCARD is just a CableCARD but she doesn't listen and schedules an appointment. She does apologize for keeping me on the phone so long and offers to give me the Preferred package free for 3 months.

A few hours later I'm looking at my account information on Comcast.com and notice that it is offering to let me "Upgrade to HD for $7.00". Thinking -that- might be the issue, I click "Upgrade" and it connects me again to a Online Chat CSR (after a LOOOONG wait in the 'queue'). This CSR starts processing my order then says "oh, we need to come install a HD box because it says here you don't have a box at all!" So I tell her that, no, I have a TiVo w/ a CableCARD and don't need a box. She gets upset and says that Comcast does NOT allow TiVos, that I need to disconnect my TiVo and immediately schedule an appt. to get a Comcast HD box. I tell her that's not true and ask to have the issue escalated to a supervisor. She refuses, saying "NO ONE here can help you. You CAN NOT use a TiVo with HD." So I tell her to cancel any order she has set up and log off.

A little shaken, I call back to the local franchise and explain what's happened to a helpful rep who tells me, "oh no, that $7 is a rental fee for an HD box and you don't need that because you have a TiVo." She adds, "you should be getting those channels, and the tech who is coming out will figure out why it's not working". 

So 7:30am the next morning I get a call from the tech who has the work order and he says "you know, I was looking through this work order and your account and it looks like you have the wrong decrypt keys being sent to your CableCARD. I put in the right keys and rehit the card. Can you see if it's working now?" Sure enough, it's working great. I thank him and he says, "hey, great, saves me a trip!".

So 2 day saga later, I have what I think I'm supposed to have, but the big finale will be when I actually get the bill...


----------



## Marshella

drofjustice said:


> I read about all the problems, but after a few agonizing weeks with the Comcast Motorola HD Dual Tuner DVR, I had to go TiVo. I have used a Series 2 80 hr DVD TiVo for years, but recently installed an HD Projector and 100" screen (Screen Goo - awesome!!!!). I called Comcast to ask about the CableCARD, and was told that I could not pick it up, but it had to be delivered by courrier ($10 for delivery, $0 for card), and that they only deliver at night, but scheduled it for 2 days later between 5 and 7 pm. I then bought the TiVO HD and proceeded to get it set up. When I disconnected the Comcast DVR, I noticed that it contained an M-Card behind a screen-guard. I thought, "hmmm...it's the right kind, it's already activated, I don't recall anyone saying I couldn't remove it, just 2 screws, why not?" So I completed the initial set up and service update, then stuck the M-Card in slot 1. It formatted itself and worked like a charm! No call to Comcast needed!
> Then, Comcast called to say they made a mistake, in fact the CableCARD needed to be brought by an installer (no additional charge since I was given bad info), which required an appointment, the soonest of which was the week after next. I happily agreed to the appointment time. I figure this will save me some time, because when the intaller comes, I will hand him the crappy DVR, tell him to stick the new CableCARD in it, and ask him to return the whole lot to Comcast and credit my account. I've got TiVo with Digital and HD Channels - WooHoo!!! And no tech was necessary. BTW - Comcast let me pick up the crappy DVR and set it up myself, including calling to have the thing "pinged", but they can't just let me pick up a CableCARD??? There is something really fishy going on here. I smell CLASS ACTION.
> If you've got a card that works - by all means, use it!


DAMN - a cablecard in the Comcast DVR - now why didn't I think of that? Well, it certainly would have been most hepful to me if you'd posted that message last month! :-( Way cool info, though.

Anyone in Maryland YET get their cablecards, or service scheduled?

Someone from Comcast CS called me while I was out today - unfortunately my fax was set to auto-answer and they couldn't leave me a message. :-( So I called them back, left voice mail.

Marshella


----------



## Pinster56

jlb said:


> I scheduled my CC install for next Saturday 11-1, plus if they can squueze me in this weekend, they will try.
> 
> The Service Rep was very nice, but it was interesting that she tried to tell me there are "different" kind of TiVos and the tech will bring many different kinds of cards.
> 
> Regardless, she was helpful. For work purposes, she had my request noted of needing either 1 M card or 2 S cards. She confirmed that the install fee is $17.95. This is not bad, but I had previously been told it was $14.95. She said that fee quote is if a rep comes to just drop something off. She said "yes", they could drop off the cards, but I figured it's better to have them come and be willing to work with the TiVo instructions then for me to try and figure out how to contact provisioning to initialize the cards.
> 
> She also confirmed the first card is free and the second card (if necessary) would only be $2.75 per month. When I mentioned the "up to $1.91" that is noted on the website, she said that "the website probably needs to be updated".
> 
> Anyways, I will be happy if I only have to add $2.75 to my $10/month.
> 
> So far, so good.


I live in MA also, and also have the Comcast clowns coming out on Saturday to install. I set up the appt while speaking to a Comcast tech on their customer chat site. I am so scared they will screw it up. He told me I will need TWO cards, and it will cost me $4.95/month extra for them!


----------



## BobB

Pinster56 said:


> I live in MA also, and also have the Comcast clowns coming out on Saturday to install. I set up the appt while speaking to a Comcast tech on their customer chat site. I am so scared they will screw it up. He told me I will need TWO cards, and it will cost me $4.95/month extra for them!


You need two cards if you have an S3, but only one M card if you have a THD. Some of the techs who've only seen S3s think they all need two. Just be sure to tell them to bring an M card.


----------



## Pinster56

BobB said:


> You need two cards if you have an S3, but only one M card if you have a THD. Some of the techs who've only seen S3s think they all need two. Just be sure to tell them to bring an M card.


So will my THD ONLY take an M card, or does it also have the two-card option? I just want to be informed when Comcast Clown is there...


----------



## ilh

It will take 2 S cards.


----------



## Pinster56

ilh said:


> It will take 2 S cards.


I would assume 2 S cards will cost me more than 1 M card?


----------



## jlib

Marshella said:


> a cablecard in the Comcast DVR - now why didn't I think of that?


Swapping the card from the Comcast DVR will only work if your local Comcast is not encrypting anything. As soon as they enforce pairing then it will fail. Better to have their records be accurate as far as Host ID info goes.


----------



## BobB

Pinster56 said:


> I would assume 2 S cards will cost me more than 1 M card?


Yes indeed, that why I recommended getting the M card.


----------



## erab

Hello everyone.. I figured I'd drop in with my own Comcast story, as it involves my new Tivo HD and Scientific Atlanta CableCard installs in Southern New Jersey.

I had a Comcast employee visit my house on the 19th of December with two single-stream cablecards. He was very knowledgeable about cablecards and tivos and had performed installs before. The first one popped in, performed a quick "update" operation and then worked fine after the tech called in the numbers and had it paired. The CP status screen showed that it was "Ready" and that Auth was "Received". 

We then tried the second card and had nothing but problems. It kept knocking the authorization of the first card "offline" and after a few hours we determined that it was bad. The tech told me he'd call me back with infomartion on getting other cards as he'd only brought two. After a few phone calls with the tech (where he informed me he was having trouble getting working cards from the warehouse), I had to leave town for a week over the holidays. When I returned, I scheduled a new appointment with Comcast.

In the meantime, I had noticed that I was missing a few channels.. I got most, but I noticed that I was missing a few digital and encrypted channels -- Discovery HD, NHL Network, and The Military Channel for example. The CP Status screen for CableCard 1 was no longer showing that it was authorized, althought I still received about 98% of encrypted channels.

Another tech came out just yesterday, the morning of January 6th, with two more single-stream cards. He very quickly figured out the problem with the first card and re-authorized it to receive all channels. Everything for that card worked as it should. I did notice that he started initializing one of the new cards he brought first to see if that would clear up the problem (I have no idea why he would think that). It did not, so he popped out the working card 1 and had the CSR re-hit and re-authorize it. He then proceeded to read off the appropriate numbers for the second card to the CSR. 

The second card got the "hit" and was properly authorized.. However, I can only receive analog channels from it. When I "Test Channels" in the CableCard menu, I only receive the basics -- CBS, ABC, PBS, etc. I don't even get the free, basic channels like ESPN or TBS. I re-ran guided setup and the tivo now runs in dual tuner mode, but it hasn't solved the problem with the second CableCard. The status screen shows that it's "Ready" and the the Auth was "received". However, unlike the first card, it never shows an EMM count. After checking the rates associated with the card (twice), re-authorizing it (twice), the tech deduced that the card must be bad and scheduled another visit on the 11th.

Due to the success rate of these cards, I believe him when he says that it's probably a bad card. I was just hoping any of you guys might have some ideas for me while I wait for him to return with more cards at the end of the week.


----------



## snsumner

I live in Denver, CO and I'm being charged $9.95/mo for using my Tivo Series 3 and this just doesn't seem right.

I talk to few CSR at Comcast and refer them to their own website which states the first cable card should be free the second $1.91:

http://www.comcast.com/customers/faq/FaqDetails.ashx?ID=2651

Now they are telling me the price should have been $8.86. They charge me $6.95 for the secondary outlet, plus $1.91 for the second cable card. I also have a Comcast HDTV receiver I pay $7.00/mo for. So they stated since I already have a primary outlet used by the Comcast HDTV they can charge me $6.95 for the second outlet, plus $1.91 for the second cablecard.

I think its crazy that I pay $9.95 or 8.86 to use my Tivo Series 3 which I own. Yet, they charge me only $7.00 to rent and use their Comcast receiver.

Has anyone had better success then me with Comcast in Denver area? If so how did you get them to stop ripping you off?

Thanks,
Scott


----------



## BanditWS6

erab said:


> The status screen shows that it's "Ready" and the the Auth was "received". However, unlike the first card, it never shows an EMM count. After checking the rates associated with the card (twice), re-authorizing it (twice), the tech deduced that the card must be bad and scheduled another visit on the 11th.


erab,

This sounds like the exact situation I'm in. I am also in a Scientific Atlanta area (southwest Florida). My first card worked initially (but I am now missing a few encrypted channels, just like you were, due to improper authorization). Additionally, my second card has had the same problems as yours from day one -- it says "CP Auth Received," but the ECM and EMM counts are zero and I get only analog channels on that tuner.

I talked to several Comcast CSRs, all of whom tried to re-pair and re-initialize my second card, I was told by all of them that the second card must be bad. I'm inclined to agree, as I have tried everything else I can possibly think of to get it to work, to no avail.

My first card still isn't getting all of its channels. The CSRs told me it needs to be replaced as well; I think that is BS, but I am not in a position to argue -- after all, if they can't or won't re-authorize it, and I can't watch all of my channels, I have no choice but to let them replace it as they suggest.

My problem, though, has been getting a tech to come out here with some new cards. I've had two appointments scheduled in the last 10 days and the tech has missed both of them. I called them up yesterday and complained to the point where they put a note on my account to have a supervisor do the install if the tech fails to show up for my third appointment as well -- that's this Wednesday, the 9th.

Keep us posted on your install.


----------



## Marshella

Bear with me, I'm just getting used to my new keyboard. My old one had too many sticky keys (oops) and left out some letters, slowing me down - but now this one is more ergonomic and smaller so its a learning curve. 

Well, apparently their customer service isn't so bad after all. I did get not one but 4 call backs today from "Andre" in the customer service call center management. I missed the first 3 calls due to not being home, and unfortunately my fax machine was on so he couldn't leave a message. So I called them back, and spoke to someone else after hearing on their automated system that I had a call scheduled? Weird - when I talked to the CS rep, he said oh that message was because I had an oustanding call - service not completed on 12/28 (I told him due to them not having Cablecards). He put me on hold and checked to verify that the cablecards were now in - and they WERE! And so he set up to reschedule my appointment to install them. Here I was expecting a date now three weeks out at least, BUT he was able to get me a Wednesday afternoon appointment. Yahoo! So anyway, I go out to dinner after having turned my fax machine off - and when we get back - there is a very very nice voice message from Andre. He told me that the cablecards were here and that he saw that we had already scheduled an appointment for Wednesday. That he wouldn't be here that's his off day, but left his direct number anyway just incase there are any problems, though there shouldn't be. 

Now, lets just hope for a skillled, knowledgeable techncian to show up on time and with the needed equipment!

Marshella in Baltimore County, MD


----------



## erab

BanditWS6 said:


> My first card still isn't getting all of its channels. The CSRs told me it needs to be replaced as well; I think that is BS, but I am not in a position to argue -- after all, if they can't or won't re-authorize it, and I can't watch all of my channels, I have no choice but to let them replace it as they suggest.


I wish I could tell you exactly what my tech did to fix it. Ultimately, he ended up popping the card out (reluctantly), looked at it, then looked at his sheet, and then mumbled something about "yeah, he's got it mismatched in here". The Host ID and Card ID were obviously correct, since we could get them from the Tivo, but there was something on the card itself (that, perhaps, got entered into some computer, causing me to lose a few channels after he left my house originally) that he "wrote down wrong". Maybe you can pop your card out, look for some sort of ID number on the card itself, and hope that a CSR can verify if that's your problem.

I could be over-analyzing the situation though and all the card needed was a second attempt at authorization before it "took".. Have they tried to re-hit or re-authorized your first card for you?

As for the second card, it definitely sounds like my exact problem. Hopefully someone else has had the same issue and can post about what worked for them. Until then, though, we'll have to just hope that it's a bad card and that a new tech visit will bring a working one!

Good luck..


----------



## Dan Murphy

Dan Murphy said:


> Yesterday I had a Comcast 'tech' come to house (after waiting 2 weeks for appointment) to do cable cards in an additional Series 3. I told CS it was a Tivo unit, needed two cards. I followed up with a confirming call 3 days after making the appt, it was written correctly. As an aside, CS said somebody had to be home who was 18 or older and spoke English. 'Tech' (independent contractor) shows up (no phone call saying he was on the way, as he is supposed to do), spoke some foreign language (actually English with a impossible to understand accent). I ask him if he knows how to do a Tivo unit, he says, 'No, but let see it'. He looks at the box, I ask him if he has two cable cards. He says he has no cable cards. He leaves. I rescheduled for January 7th.


I had my followup install today. Time for appt was between 1-3 PM. Tech showed up at 1:30. He had 2 cable cards. I asked him if he had installed on Tivo's in the past, he replied, yes. He installed, checked the connections outside the house, was finished in 35 minutes. He was excellent. :up:


----------



## BanditWS6

erab said:


> Maybe you can pop your card out, look for some sort of ID number on the card itself, and hope that a CSR can verify if that's your problem.
> 
> I could be over-analyzing the situation though and all the card needed was a second attempt at authorization before it "took".. Have they tried to re-hit or re-authorized your first card for you?


It's ironic...because in my case, I know exactly what the problem is -- but no one I can reach by phone at Comcast seems able to get it fixed. As you suggest, it's a mismatched ID number. What happened was, my first card was working fine -- but then, when I called up to have someone re-hit my second card, they deleted the first card from my account. This caused the card to generate a new ID value, so the pairing was broken.

Probably, all that needs to happen is for me to read that new ID number to someone at the head-end, and for them to update the system and reestablish pairing. However, I have talked to half a dozen people on the phone at Comcast and no one seems to know what I'm talking about -- or if they do, they try to enter the number I read them, and then explain that their system "won't let them save the changes." For all I know, Comcast's system really _won't_ let them update the ID of a card in the field; maybe it needs to be brought back to the warehouse and re-flashed, zeroed out, or who knows what else -- for security reasons, most likely. Frustrating!

Good luck to you as well, hopefully things will go fruitfully this week on both of our sides. Unfortunately, I just got scheduled for a 2-hour long meeting at work during the _exact window_ that the cable guy is supposed to be here, so this just got a lot more fun to tapdance around...


----------



## dwit

shifty said:


> Oh - one other thing I noticed, and maybe only another Atlanta metro user would be able to confirm this - I get all of the music channels I am supposed to .... EXCEPT ONE ... every time I tune to the "Retro Active" channel on (I think) 916, I get a "call your cable provider to activate this service" message. Very weird, because every other music channel works, and all of the channel titles match what is currently showing.


I am in SW Atlanta, proper, and I also get the cable card pairing screen on channel 916. I stepped through all other music channels and 916 was the only one where I got the odd cc screen.

I have the lowet digital tier, Digital Starter.

The rest of my cable card installation started with me picking up a Motorola Mcard from the office. It was supposedly already tied to my account and all I allegedly needed to do was plug it in. Of course, even after a couple of calls to try to get it activated, still no channels with the card.

After almost another couple of weeks, I called and asked for a technician to visit and install. One came the very nexy day and it was only his 2nd cc install of any kind. The first was a simple tv install.

After trying with the card I already had and getting my same results, he tried a card(MCard) which he brought. He read off the info to the phone rep and we fiddled around but got the same results, no channels. Decided to run guided setup again and still got no channels.

This time he called his buddy with cc experience who offered a few suggestions, but still nothing. He called in again and got a different phone rep who asked him some more questions and they told him to try waitng about 10 or 15 minutes to see if the card worked. Well, of course nothing, so he called his buddy again who suggested a cold restart(unplugging Tivo).

This apparently(or coincidentally) worked and the Tivo was up and running with the cable card. This all took about an hour and a half before he wrapped up his paperwork, which was maybe another 15 minutes.

Very pleased now with digital cable and can hardly stand watching my 3 other S2 units.


----------



## shifty

RNSAMRN said:


> Every now and then, on the premium channels (like HBO) I will get a message screen saying that the channels are not authorized, and to call the cable company, etc. (black screen with white lettering). Usually if I hit clear on the Tivo remote the channel comes back, but a few times I have had to restart the Tivo, and then the channels work fine. I haven't quite figured out why that is happening, but so far don't care, as long as the cable cards continue to work.


Something else similar - but possibly unrelated - which I've noticed is that, with certain 720 or 1080 programming (like Paula Deen on Food Network HD channel), the picture will "stutter" a little bit, and, then if I change channels, i will only decode audio for 5-6 seconds and video for 1-2 seconds, then i get a freeze (or mpeg still), and complete silence. this happens with any number of channels which i go to, analog, digital, encrypted, unencrypted, HD or SD.

the interesting part about this is, i've found that bouncing in and out of the tivo menu will sometimes make audio and video decode properly again - oh and stranger still, if it has happened on live TV, it will carry over to recordings (pausing and starting the recording rapidly will usually clear it up).

it always seems to wind up happening if i leave the TV tuned to an HD channel for the day, and it normally requires a reboot to "fully correct" (e.g. stop) the problem.

has anyone else seen this behavior? i don't think it's cablecard related, nor comcast related, but i still thought i'd ask. i'm almost scared to watch HD content because of this - and i can't determine (as of yet, thankfully) if it occurs during a recording, if it just records the mpeg still only, or if it records normally.


----------



## shifty

dwit said:


> I am in SW Atlanta, proper, and I also get the cable card pairing screen on channel 916. I stepped through all other music channels and 916 was the only one where I got the odd cc screen.


OK, so i'm not the only one. this makes me feel better. two questions:

1) if you still have your pink carbon copy sheet the installer had you sign for the cablecards installation, what headend are you listed as using on the sheet?

2) also, if you don't mind my asking, what zip code are you in? i'm in 30312, i'm a rifle shot away from Grant Park, the Braves stadium, the zoo, the capitol building, etc.

just curious to figure out if we're both using the same headend and this is headend configuration related - which is very possible, i work with headends at the office all day long, they're almost all GUI-based and something like this can be caused by a single mis-click - or if there's something else going on...



Devx said:


> I can confirm that 916 is Retro Active and it works for me. I tested a few of the other music channels too and I don't seem to have any problem. I'm more concerned about how crappy the images shown are. It's like they didn't even try.


would you mind answering the two questions i asked dwit, if it's not too invasive for ya? also, you using an M-card or S-card (sorry if you mentioned prior)



dwit said:


> Very pleased now with digital cable and can hardly stand watching my 3 other S2 units.


i hear you.

i tell you what, after moving from our S2 with analog outs up to the S3 with component and HD outputs, even analog cable looks hellaciously better. my wife doesn't pester me about poor TV quality anymore...and i'm tempted (with proximity to OTA HD towers) to kill our HD package and just get the local stations OTA. anyone near downtown Atlanta is within 5-6 miles of every local HD station, and i can get most of them clearly with a simple wire antenna, nothing fancy. i'll miss Discover HD and Food HD, and maybe the music channels but ... hell, saving $60/month....


----------



## dwit

Shifty said:


> ...just curious to figure out if we're both using the same headend and this is headend configuration related - which is very possible, i work with headends at the office all day long, they're almost all GUI-based and something like this can be caused by a single mis-click - or if there's something else going on...


My zip is 30311 and I am just off MLK & Hamilton Holmes, a half mile from the Hamilton Holmes Marta station.

The pink sheet says:

"Headend: SCentral FultonSCentral FultonSCentral Fulton"


----------



## shifty

dwit said:


> My zip is 30311 and I am just off MLK & Hamilton Holmes, a half mile from the Hamilton Holmes Marta station.
> 
> The pink sheet says: "Headend: SCentral FultonSCentral FultonSCentral Fulton"


Ok, so we're definitely on the same headend. Curious to hear what HE that Devx is using. If this can be pinpointed to our HE, I can possibly call them up and try to escalate, or get them to let me talk to someone in support that has contact with one of the HE techs to have them diagnose. Surely, this can't just be a problem with people using CC's w/Tivo? I'd surely hope that the STBs (set top boxes) are having the same problems, but ... given the demographic for us over here on the SE side of ATL (people in their 20's, 30's and 40's) I can't imagine nobody else is seeing this....

Very weird.


----------



## Devx

shifty said:


> Ok, so we're definitely on the same headend. Curious to hear what HE that Devx is using. If this can be pinpointed to our HE, I can possibly call them up and try to escalate, or get them to let me talk to someone in support that has contact with one of the HE techs to have them diagnose. Surely, this can't just be a problem with people using CC's w/Tivo? I'd surely hope that the STBs (set top boxes) are having the same problems, but ... given the demographic for us over here on the SE side of ATL (people in their 20's, 30's and 40's) I can't imagine nobody else is seeing this....
> 
> Very weird.


It appears to be your HE guys.

Zip is 30339, headend is Central Cobb. From the addresses around me I'm sure I'm riding the line and just barely have my Atlanta address being in Cobb county.

S2 is used only for news, Internet shows/clips downloaded via Tivo now. THD all the way. :up:


----------



## Roderigo

jlib said:


> Swapping the card from the Comcast DVR will only work if your local Comcast is not encrypting anything. As soon as they enforce pairing then it will fail. Better to have their records be accurate as far as Host ID info goes.


WRONG.. Pairing and Encryption are two different things. If your cable company is using copy protection, you MUST have your card/host paired. However, if they're just encrypting stuff (which on my system is most digital channels) w/o applying copy protection (i.e. Copy Freely), then you can move the cards around w/o any problems (well, w/o any problems until they start copy protecting something, and assume your card is still paired to the device it was installed in).


----------



## gu014

Here is my experience with Comcast Cable Cards in Dublin, PA 18917.

Two techs arrived at about 4:50pm January 8th with a MCard. They both had experience with Cablecards as well as Series 3 Tivos. They also, seemed interested and enthusiastic about what they were doing.

So, they inserted the MCard into the proper slot, wrote down the serial numbers and called their dispatch center. They read off the numbers to dispatch and "received a hit." Sounds good to me.

Now, initially i was only getting this grey backround. So, i proceded to complete the guided setup now that the cable cards were installed (I had run through the initial setup prior to their arrival). After this was complete, the tech recommended we shut down the Tivo, remove the cable card, insert the cable card and finally boot the Tivo. Fine with me.

Tivo booted up and all channels are received. 

They were out the door at 5:30 pm.


----------



## mrlogical

My latest experience with Arlington, VA has been less than stellar to say the least. I had an appointment for 12/28 from 9-12. 

12/28: Comcast called just after 9 and told me they were canceling the appointment because they didn't have any cablecards. I rescheduled for the next Saturday morning. 

1/5: I again got a call just after 9 canceling, but at least rescheduling for the following morning between 9-12.

1/6: I woke up just before 9, expecting a call canceling, but didn't get one. I called Comcast around 11:30 to see if perhaps they just had stopped bothering to let me know they'd canceled, but they told me the guy was on his way. Technician calls me at noon telling me he's running late and will be there at 1. At 1:15, I call the technician back and he tells me he'll be there around 2 (no apologies at any point, of course, because how could it inconvenience me to be forced to spend all morning and into the afternoon waiting for this guy). Technician finally shows up at about 2:45. Goes to work on the Tivo HD. After about 20-30 minutes, he tells me that while Comcast is telling him the cards have been activated, they're not working. According to him, the cards are probably broken, because apparently Comcast has many broken cablecards and they don't bother to label them as such after a failed install, they just go back into the pile. Is there any way I can make another attempt at having cards installed but avoid waiting around for appointments where at best the technician will be 3 hours late, and more likely will just be canceled? Technician tells me I can call my local office and pick them up and install them myself. Much better. I hop on the Comcast online chat deal to confirm this; Comcast guy (Richard.25375) tells me I can't do that, then after 10 minutes or so he says no, actually, I can. Great.

1/7: I call local Comcast office and confirm that I can pick the cablecards up, and see if I need to do anything special to reserve them. No, the local Comcast person says, just show up, provide some ID, and they'll give it to you and you can install it yourself. Great.

1/8: Opting to arrive a bit late to work (rather than leave early to get there by the 6PM closing), I show up at the local Comcast office at 9AM and announce that I'm here to pick up my cablecard. Woman at the desk tells me "Oh, we don't do that, you have to have a technician bring it to you and install it." I tell her that I specifically asked like 8 other people if they were sure I could come pick up the cablecards so I didn't waste my morning and they told me I could. She says "Yeah, they do that a lot. We don't have them." So I make an appointment for Saturday afternoon, and if the technician arrives late or cancels the appointment, I will bring my ****** Comcast DVR box into their offices and smash it into a hundred million pieces. All I want to do is take one to two (M or S) little cards, put them in my box, and have them work. What the hell is wrong with these people? I can't wait until I can switch to Verizon Fios.


----------



## Stephen Tu

snsumner said:


> Now they are telling me the price should have been $8.86. They charge me $6.95 for the secondary outlet, plus $1.91 for the second cable card. I also have a Comcast HDTV receiver I pay $7.00/mo for. So they stated since I already have a primary outlet used by the Comcast HDTV they can charge me $6.95 for the second outlet, plus $1.91 for the second cablecard.
> 
> I think its crazy that I pay $9.95 or 8.86 to use my Tivo Series 3 which I own. Yet, they charge me only $7.00 to rent and use their Comcast receiver.
> 
> If so how did you get them to stop ripping you off?


Unfortunately what they have quoted you is correct, their standard policy. What's killing you is the outlet fee. It's not really only $7.00 for their HD STB, it's $7.00 + the portion of the digital cable tier fee that is considered to be paying for your "primary outlet". Only the first cablecard per "outlet" is free, and your Comcast STB is one outlet, so they are charging a 2nd outlet fee for the Tivo, & the first cablecard is "free" on this 2nd outlet.

The solution is to return the the HD STB, then both the $7.00 + the additional outlet fee go away, then it's only the $1.91 for the 2nd card, saving you close to $14/month. So the real comparison is $7.00 to use their box vs. $1.91 to use a Tivo + just their 2 cablecards. + part of the digital cable fee for either method.

What are you using HD STB for, is it a 2nd HDTV? There may be some reasonable workarounds to avoid paying this much, particularly if you are content with just HD locals + analog stations on a 2nd set. If you want _all_ the channels on both sets there's not much you can do about the cost.


----------



## sgibbs33

Followup on my install experience...



sgibbs33 said:


> I just called 1-800-Comcast to have a tech come to install a M-card in my new Tivo HD.
> 
> So I called them up for an appt. and stated very clearly and consistently, "I want a Multi-stream CableCard installed in my TiVo. The service rep (who did not seem to be offshore) took my information and stated that there would be a one-time $23.99 for the card and a $17.89 installation fee.
> 
> Has anyone experienced this combination of pricing?
> 
> Although the install fee will be ~$40, I'm expecting that the monthly charge will be ZERO.
> 
> Reasons...
> 1. I'm already paying for digital classic tier, therefore the first CableCard is included
> 2. I've only asked for one card to be installed (although I specifically asked for a multi-stream card).
> 
> We'll see what happens. I'm prepared to argue with their billing dept if this doesn't hold true.


It's been over three weeks since I made my CableCard install appt. My appt was for the 8am - 12noon timeslot, so I got the automated Comcast reminder call at 11:35am saying the tech would be at my house sometime between 11:30am and 12:30pm.

She arrived at 11:50am. I was worried at first because she said she hadn't done a TiVo install before (and her broken English made it difficult to understand). However, on the bright side, she *had* done CableCards in TVs before. And she had a Motorola Multistream MCard with her.

It took two separate calls to two different techs at the head-end, but I finally got all my channels (on both tuners) up and running. Total time the tech was on site: 35 mins.

I had them take the Comcast DVR away. Good Riddance.

Now for the last phase: will I get correct billing? We'll have to wait for the next statement to see if they got it right.


----------



## jlib

Roderigo said:


> WRONG.. Pairing and Encryption are two different things. If your cable company is using copy protection, you MUST have your card/host paired. However, if they're just encrypting stuff (which on my system is most digital channels) w/o applying copy protection (i.e. Copy Freely), then you can move the cards around w/o any problems (well, w/o any problems until they start copy protecting something, and assume your card is still paired to the device it was installed in).


Yes, thanks for the correction. That is an important distinction.


----------



## jlib

s43s said:


> on *12-29-2007*
> 
> I was considering buying the TiVo HD and talked with a supervisor at Nashville TN Comcast - they tell me VOD and PPV will not work with the M-Card. FYI - guess this will have to wait...





s43s said:


> on *01-05-2008*
> 
> After numerous conversations and emails I was told the following by Comcast Nashville:
> 
> [...]
> VOD and PPV will work with TiVo HD and M-Card
> 
> After purchasing the TiVo HD:
> I returned my digital cable box to the local office and picked up the M-Card
> [....]
> 
> I call TiVo and they tell me VOD will not work and probably never will. They told me some people run the TiVo on one input and the digital box on another. I stated why would I want to pay for a cable card and a cable box when there is no break in cost from TiVo because VOD doesn't work with their box.
> 
> Contacted Comcast and working on getting a digital box and returning TiVo. So much for the long awaited move to TiVo - buying a regular DVR recorder now.


 Short term memory failure?


----------



## jayabraham

Were you able to pick up and self install the cable cards? IU have been told I can pick up my cable card at the local office - downtown Chicago but after reading this thread I'm skeptical.



oldradio99 said:


> 1. I am located near Joliet Illinois. Comcast says M cards are available at local office and pick up and self install is possible. Of course I will believe it when I see it.


----------



## BanditWS6

jlib said:


> Short term memory failure?


Well, he talked to two people at Comcast -- the first said VOD would not work, the second said it would. Since, in my experience, everybody you talk to at Comcast gives you a different answer about _everything_, it's possible he simply believed the one he wanted to hear.

The smart thing would have been to listen to what this forum has to say about it, and treat that as the definitive answer.  However, I can see how a layperson would encounter similar problems with technology when Comcast's various local areas and CSRs have such an impossible time getting their facts straight.


----------



## 1283

For people in the San Francisco Bay Area, it has been reported that CableCard can now be picked up for self-installation.


----------



## lateknight

c3 said:


> For people in the San Francisco Bay Area, it has been reported that CableCard can now be picked up for self-installation.


Couldn't be happier to hear that...sadly I won't know until February, but this would be ideal for me!


----------



## ckgoodwin

So, this isn't strictly a cable-card question but it is Comcast related - so I figured I would ask this group.

I currently subscribe to DirecTV but am planning to drop them (due to lack of TiVo support) and switch to Comcast and a new TiVo HD + Dual Tuner SD TiVo I just acquired.

I am actually planning to drop ATT phone/dsl at the same time and go for Triple play.

Are there any deals out there for new customers switching to Bay Area Comcast - and jumping in for the whole triple play?

Any strategies to employ when ordering to maximize free install, x months free etc?

Appreciate any suggestions...

- Chris


----------



## BobB

Stephen Tu said:


> What are you using HD STB for, is it a 2nd HDTV? There may be some reasonable workarounds to avoid paying this much, particularly if you are content with just HD locals + analog stations on a 2nd set. If you want _all_ the channels on both sets there's not much you can do about the cost.


I have that setup, and the reason for the HD STB is to get On Demand programming. Now that I've added the expanded hard drive my TiVO is filling up with so much stuff that I was about to return the STB, but this week's announcement about all the new On Demand programming they're planning to make available in March has convinced me to hang on to it a couple more months and see what Comcast comes up with.


----------



## Marshella

jlib said:


> Swapping the card from the Comcast DVR will only work if your local Comcast is not encrypting anything. As soon as they enforce pairing then it will fail. Better to have their records be accurate as far as Host ID info goes.


Hmmmm.... didn't know about that, thanks. When I told my dh, he reminded me that we still have the DVR from comcast - he'd just moved it from one TV to the other in the bedroom (I seldom use that TV- I'm too tired to watch anything when I crash at night!) and my preggo brain made me forget that we still had it here. See next post for my contnuing comcast saga - as I'm only getting MORE infuriated right now at today's events...

Marshella


----------



## Marshella

First, this is a follow up to this "happier"post from Monday:



Marshella said:


> Well, apparently their customer service isn't so bad after all. I did get not one but 4 call backs today from "Andre" in the customer service call center management. I missed the first 3 calls due to not being home, and unfortunately my fax machine was on so he couldn't leave a message. So I called them back, and spoke to someone else after hearing on their automated system that I had a call scheduled? Weird - when I talked to the CS rep, he said oh that message was because I had an oustanding call - service not completed on 12/28 (I told him due to them not having Cablecards). He put me on hold and checked to verify that the cablecards were now in - and they WERE! And so he set up to reschedule my appointment to install them. Here I was expecting a date now three weeks out at least, BUT he was able to get me a Wednesday afternoon appointment. Yahoo! So anyway, I go out to dinner after having turned my fax machine off - and when we get back - there is a very very nice voice message from Andre. He told me that the cablecards were here and that he saw that we had already scheduled an appointment for Wednesday. That he wouldn't be here that's his off day, but left his direct number anyway just incase there are any problems, though there shouldn't be.
> 
> Now, lets just hope for a skillled, knowledgeable techncian to show up on time and with the needed equipment!
> 
> Marshella in Baltimore County, MD


Ok, Ok, so my re-re-re scheduled appointment to install cable cards in my new HD Tiv0 (gift for my dh, trying to get this worked out since NOVEMBER 27th!), was for today between 1-4 pm. I received no ETA follow up call yesterday or today from the tech, but he does show up (a contractor, of coure), at 1:40 pm. He walks in *empty handed* and I immediately ask - did you bring any cablecards? "No, we're all out already - they go fast". WTH? I keep getting EMPTY PROMISES for these things! I'm SO ticked! I, of course, rearranged my schedule to be here today for the much anticipated install!

So, I call comcast back - guess what? I got the most RUDE message - after being on hold (am on another hold since calling back as I type this), I get this automated message saying "Due to the large number of calls - we cannot connect you to a customer service rep at this time....Please call back" OOOH just what I need - NOT!

So I just got through, to a CS rep - I immediately told him I'd been in contact with Andre and I know he's not there today, but I want to speak to another manager - and I'm on hold again as my lunch goes cold in the micrrowave.

SO - I finally get through to CS, exasperatedly explain my situation and immediately ask for another manager - knowing that Andre is off today. I talk to the same CS rep (he even remembered me!) that I had spoken to on Monday. After a few minutes more on hold, he comes back and says they'll have to call me back, they are so busy. So I ask him for a direct number or extension for a manager and the names of those working today. He tells me "Adonna" is one, I don't know the names of the others... and puts me on hold again, and comes back and says he spoke to Adonna and she's "right now" on the phone with the warehouse and trying to "get me a new tech out here because they beleive a comcast employee (with the cablecards) should have come out, not a contractor. The CS rep took down my phone number and account number and promised me, saying "ok, its 2:00 now, someone will call you back by 2:30 with an update" .

And so, I'm going to eat my cold lunch and pray that they keep thier word- THIS TIME.

Marshella


----------



## BanditWS6

I hesitate to post this, lest I jinx myself, but today's CableCARD installation appointment in Naples, FL appears to have been a success. 

I really have to give props to all of you here on the forums, and in particular this thread. The tech was clueless about the process, and I feel that it was only because I had learned so much about this stuff (mostly via posts here) that I was able to guide the process through to a successful completion.

Both CableCARDs were replaced. The first one worked right away. The second one did not, but after some prompting, I got the tech to ask the woman at the head-end to read back the ID numbers she had entered, and lo and behold, one of them was miskeyed. So we fixed that. Even so, I had to take out the second card and then put it back in before it successfully took the initialization hit Comcast sent it. But as of now, everything is working fine.

I also got to see what would happen to the cards if the TiVo ever needed to be rebooted. Ironically, after the tech left, I was setting up some shows to record when the TiVo exhibited the now-infamous "all video vanishes" bug, forcing me to restart. I was pleased to see that all of my channels came back up immediately. The only thing I had to do was change the channel on both tuners (they had been on HD channels, and the picture was jumping and jittering around like crazy. Changing one channel down, and then back up, fixed the problem).

Now I move into Phase II of this nightmare: Straightening out the billing. The work order lists a pair of charges that I believe are erroneous, plus it looks like I might get charged the infamous additional outlet fee for the second CableCARD. I'm going to wait until I get my next account statement before I start trying to work it out, because otherwise I'm flying blind. That ought to be fun.


----------



## jlb

I want to bump some questions I previously posted to try and get them answered before my TiVoHD CC install on Saturday.

1) I have just lifeline cable. I am only getting the CCs so I can associate gudie data with the QAM HD channels. I know there are some parts of the install guide/directions that says to try and tune to an encrypted channel to make sure everything is working correctly. Since I don't get any encrypted channels, what can I do, if anything to replace this step? Do I look at a certain screen on the TiVo and look for a certain value? Do I not worry unless I upgrade my cable package?

2a) IIRC, I need to rerun guided set-up after the cards have been properly installed, right?

2b) For SPs already set-up, will I need to re-setup to get the option to record in HD if available? Or am I better off anyways once guide data is associated, to redo the SPs I want to record in HD and associate them specifically with the QAM channel?

Thanks ahead of time.


----------



## rockymountaind

Just be sure to ask for the pink cards 

Customer service (at least the rep I got last week) still thinks you can grab cards at the local office. Since I had return my DCH3416 anyway, I went down and asked for an M-card.

Was told they're not for self-install and I told them "that's not what customer service said" and got the truck roll fee waived. Got into a discussion about S- and M- cards and was told there weren't any M-cards. "We only have 'one-way' cards". Sigh

So I asked them to please make sure the tech has a bunch of spares when they come out. Last time we went through five cards to find two good S-cards.

Then, a Comcast employee who posts in the local AVS thread pops up and tells me that not only do they have M-cards in the warehouse, but that he'll make sure the tech has multiple M-Cards when they roll. The tech walked in with 4 new, shiny pink Motorla M-Cards and all went well (first card worked) and I'm back in the TiVo HD grove again.

Now if TiVo would just fix the bug that's been around for months and seems to be affecting S3s now.


----------



## hybucket

rockymountaind said:


> Now if TiVo would just fix the bug that's been around for months and seems to be affecting S3s now.


And what would that "bug" be? I'm about to get one of the TiVO HDs.


----------



## ehawk01

I knew I was getting HD Tivo for Xmas and to be prepared I ordered the Comcast HD service three weeks before Xmas, the rep told me that I could just go down to the local Comcast store and pickup my cable cards. I went down to the store the day after x-mas and stood in line for 45 minutes only to discover that they had the cards in stock, but would not give them to me because they had to be installed by a tech. So I have been waiting for weeks for my Cable card installation which was supposed to be today between 8AM and 11AM. At 11 I call Comcast to see why the tech had not showed. They apologized and said that I would be next. So at noon the tech finally shows up but without any cable cards!! WTF? He says that he brought an HD-receiver instead. I told him that I did not need the HD receiver box and that I wanted what I ordered...
He then hopped in his car and drove away. 

When I called Customer Support they acted shocked and apologized. They told me that the warehouse is out of cable cards and that they would have to reschedule. 

Why can't Comcast manage their inventory? It would have been much better if they had called me yesterday or this morning letting me know that they were out before making me wait all day missing work.

So now I must wait because there are no other HD cable providers in my area. I really wish I could cancel, but I am trapped


----------



## rockymountaind

hybucket said:


> And what would that "bug" be? I'm about to get one of the TiVO HDs.


You can read through the 300 or so posts in the thread for details...here's a summary:

On occasion, the box will seem to lose the ability to display all video. No live TV, no watching recorded shows. Menus work fine, but there's no background animation - just black or gray. Recent network activity, cable card install or hitting Live TV button whilst deep in the menus seem to be triggers, but nobody knows for sure. Tivopony popped into the thread one day and said they know about the problem and are working on it, but it's still there and has been since at least September (8.1.7c).


----------



## jlb

jlb said:


> I want to bump some questions I previously posted to try and get them answered before my TiVoHD CC install on Saturday.
> 
> 1) I have just lifeline cable. I am only getting the CCs so I can associate gudie data with the QAM HD channels. I know there are some parts of the install guide/directions that says to try and tune to an encrypted channel to make sure everything is working correctly. Since I don't get any encrypted channels, what can I do, if anything to replace this step? Do I look at a certain screen on the TiVo and look for a certain value? Do I not worry unless I upgrade my cable package?
> 
> 2a) IIRC, I need to rerun guided set-up after the cards have been properly installed, right?
> 
> 2b) For SPs already set-up, will I need to re-setup to get the option to record in HD if available? Or am I better off anyways once guide data is associated, to redo the SPs I want to record in HD and associate them specifically with the QAM channel?
> 
> Thanks ahead of time.


Anyone?

[EDIT: Rebumped only because my appt is less than 48 hours away and I didn't want my original questions getting buried as the thread/page count builds.]


----------



## rader023

hybucket said:


> And what would that "bug" be? I'm about to get one of the TiVO HDs.


You can click the blue bug text to find out the bug as well, its a link


----------



## rader023

jlb said:


> Anyone?
> 
> [EDIT: Rebumped only because my appt is less than 48 hours away and I didn't want my original questions getting buried as the thread/page count builds.]


1) I would just click through this, not going to affect anything.

2a) would be yes

2b) I would re set up all SPs just to be safe. I didn't know you could choose only HD, i just always point them to the digital(HD only) qam channels.


----------



## Devx

jlb said:


> Anyone?
> 
> [EDIT: Rebumped only because my appt is less than 48 hours away and I didn't want my original questions getting buried as the thread/page count builds.]


I agree with what rader023 said. And there is no option to record HD only, you have to specify the HD only channel if you want to guarantee HD recordings AFAIK. Also, if you want to make sure suggestions are recorded in HD as well, once you get your Tivo all setup, I would remove the original SD channels from the "Received Channels" list and leave only their HD variants.


----------



## shifty

rockymountaind said:


> Got into a discussion about S- and M- cards and was told there weren't any M-cards. "We only have 'one-way' cards". Sigh


I want to be clear about something, because I think you might misunderstand.

S-card is "S" because it can decrypt a single stream (i.e. one service at a time).

M-card is "M" because it can decrypt multiple streams (i.e. two services at a time, possibly more)

There are two Cablecard protocol versions currently. 1.0 and 2.0. 1.0 Cablecard is unidirectional communication, i.e. it only reads the incoming signal from the headend, it cannot communicate back. 2.0 is bidirectional, it can both snag incoming data, but also communicate back to the headend.

So to say, "we don't have M-cards, we only have one-way cards" would suggest someone somewhere is thinking that M-cards are bi-directional, which is not (or might not) be the case.

Most domestic Cable providers (if not all, it's hard for me to keep track) are only complying with the Cablecard 1.0 standard, IMH, this is for their own selfish, greedy ass reasons (they make more money via STB rentals and cut down on overhead costs with support and service). A few of the partners (operators) overseas that I work with on a regular basis actually do support 2.0, and it's great - you just plug your S-card or M-card into the slot on your TV, no STB needed, and you can decrypt video. great for streamlined installations.

Anyway, sorry if you already know all of this. Your post seemed as if someone didn't know what they were talking about (either you or the support agent), so I thought it might be a good idea to clarify.


----------



## rockymountaind

shifty said:


> I want to be clear about something, because I think you might misunderstand.
> 
> S-card is "S" because it can decrypt a single stream (i.e. one service at a time).
> 
> M-card is "M" because it can decrypt multiple streams (i.e. two services at a time, possibly more)
> 
> There are two Cablecard protocol versions currently. 1.0 and 2.0. 1.0 Cablecard is unidirectional communication, i.e. it only reads the incoming signal from the headend, it cannot communicate back. 2.0 is bidirectional, it can both snag incoming data, but also communicate back to the headend.
> 
> So to say, "we don't have M-cards, we only have one-way cards" would suggest someone somewhere is thinking that M-cards are bi-directional, which is not (or might not) be the case.
> 
> Most domestic Cable providers (if not all, it's hard for me to keep track) are only complying with the Cablecard 1.0 standard, IMH, this is for their own selfish, greedy ass reasons (they make more money via STB rentals and cut down on overhead costs with support and service). A few of the partners (operators) overseas that I work with on a regular basis actually do support 2.0, and it's great - you just plug your S-card or M-card into the slot on your TV, no STB needed, and you can decrypt video. great for streamlined installations.
> 
> Anyway, sorry if you already know all of this. Your post seemed as if someone didn't know what they were talking about (either you or the support agent), so I thought it might be a good idea to clarify.


Yeah, my "Sigh" was for the rep. He was the most knowledgable person I'd dealt with at the local office to date, but didn't know the difference between an S-Card and and M-card. In the end, I did speak to a local employee who knew the difference and made sure I got the M-card, so it worked out OK.

My understanding is that 1.0 = S-card & 2.0 = M-card, but both are (and always have been) bi-directional. It's the host that's either one or two way. More info here.


----------



## jlb

rader023 said:


> 1) I would just click through this, not going to affect anything.
> 
> 2a) would be yes
> 
> 2b) I would re set up all SPs just to be safe. I didn't know you could choose only HD, i just always point them to the digital(HD only) qam channels.


Regarding 1, my only concern would be if there is something I should check, in case I ever upgrade my package. I doubt that I will any time soon. So I guess that part is moot for me.

Regarding 2b, I thought there was a "record in HD if available" option. Is that only for wishlists?

I am going to keep my SD channels in the list for now. Until I get the My DVR Expander, I don't want to record everything in HD. LEt me rephrase that...I WANT to record everything in HD, but I may not have enough space if we don't get to things right away. I'll be doing HD SPs right off the bat for things that look great in general, like Lost, and things we watch within a day or two of air, such as Grey's Anatomy.


----------



## CrispyCritter

jlb said:


> Regarding 2b, I thought there was a "record in HD if available" option. Is that only for wishlists?


It *can* only be for wishlists. Season passes and individual recordings are already specific to a single channel and that channel offers the show in either SD or HD - the TiVo doesn't have a choice.


----------



## jlb

The actual selection of "in HD if available", the way I was thinking about it, is in fact a wishlist item.

I guess you can create "SPs" the way I was thinking about it if you use ARWL's instead of SPs. Granted, if a show broadcasts in HD, it would be rare that they would not broadcast an ep in HD with enough advance notice such that the guide data updates.

Anyways, I am sooooooooooooooooooo looking forward to having Lost in HD for the first time!!!!!!!!


----------



## Marshella

GRRRRRRRRR.......... 
Ok, follow up yet again to my saga that started Nov. 27th. Remember my post a few days ago, when my lunch was getting cold - I'd rescheduled my day YET AGAIN for another disappointing "tech shows, no calls, no cabelcards" visit - (the third one!) and at the time - Wednesday 2 pm - I was PROMISED heavily PROMISED (due to my doubts) that the CS rep I spoke to was in contact with a supervisor "Adonna" and EITHER ONE would return my call w/in the next 30 minutes (by 2:30 ET). Guess what never happened? Not only did they NOT call back - but when I finally called them back later that afternoon - around 4 pm. I was first given the message that "no one can take your call, goodbye" (as they were too busy) and then the next attempt minutes later resulted in a HOLD TIME OF OVER ONE HOUR! One freakin' hour I set by the phone on speaker waiting for the music to stop and someone to talk to me. WEll, I was just too darn busy/exhausted (I'm 9 months pregnant), and I waited to call them back until today - Friday - just now I got off the phone with "Richard". He told me "I can schedule your install now - just *yesterday* we got the message that the cards are AT the warehouse and we can set up appointments to install them" - HAH - and I was Supposed to be on some sort of "waiting list" and I never heard back from either the Supervsior or CS rep not just Wednesday when they promised the call back, but Thursday NADA either, when they could have had me scheduled then! SO, you may wonder, just when is now the "earliest" appointment? THURSDAY the 17th - nearly a week away! HOWEVER, when I was told earlier in this week - by call from "Andre" the supervisor (the only one so far who's managed to keep his word about returning my calls), that they had the cablecards and could install them - this past Monday - I was able then to get an appointment just TWO DAYS away - on Wednesday! SO why do I now have to wait almost a whole nother week??? I HATE COMCAST! 

Well, before I got of the phone with "Richard" just now, I asked to speak to a supervisor (at the beginning of the call I asked, too, but he said he "didn't see" either Adonna or Andre at the moment). So he puts me on hold - and comes back and says he just found "Andre" and "Andre" said he remembered my situation via my phone number, was working on getting me an earlier appointment and would call me back. SO - here I sit wanting and desperately needing a nap - and awaiting this call from "Andre". 

SO THERE YOU HAVE IT FOLKS IN BALTIMORE COUNTY/MARYLAND - Comcast "swears" they now HAVE CABLECARDS so if I were you waiting on them, call them NOW - otherwise who knows HOW LONG you too will be waiting for them (and hoping they don't run out by the time they get to your scheduled appointment - which has already been done to me despite a promise and a 3 week advance appointment!). :=(


----------



## Marshella

Well, true to his word, Andre called me back just now! Why can't all Comcast peeps be as nice and caring as him?? (of course, my dear friends Jack and Dan are but they are unfortunately off work right now due to the tragedy befallen them, and I would never ask for any favors during such troubling times). Anyway, I just hope also that Comcast treats it's employees well in times of need.

Ok, aside from that - Andre just told me he'd been in contact with the installation supervisor and management and said that they are all working on getting someone out to me TODAY! (Yeah!) but he didn't have an ETA for me yet - I said that's fine, someone will be here at home all day. So anytime would work. So, hopefully, hopefully, my loong wait will soon be over and my husband can take full enjoyment of his new HD Tivo holiday present. 

Despite my efforts to avoid this aforeseen problem, it still not only happened, but went down in the worst way - (in case you haven't had the whole story) with two service interruptions, due to the first interruption my husband found out about his "surprise" holiday gift extra early, lost DVR programming, numerous empty promises and wasted service call trips, wasted time on my part taking place due to the scheduling of said wasted trips, phone calls, hold times, etc, and complete and utter frustration and added STRESS on my part (thank goodness my baby is OK and I'm not on bedrest!), and all at the same time I've lost a dear close friend and 4 of her children. :-( 

Marshella


----------



## jlb

I hope my CC appointment goes well tomorrow. I called just to confirm that my appointment was still scheduled in their system and it was. 

Fingers crossed......


----------



## David Ortiz

I'm in Fresno, and Comcast is telling me that their system requires two cablecards for my TiVoHD even if the first one is an M-Series Card. The second card will be an S-Series Card.

I wonder in anyone in Fresno with a TiVoHD is using a single (M-Series) card. I assume the TiVoHD will see the second card as useless.

Has anyone else heard this about Fresno or Sacramento Comcast with TiVoHD?


----------



## dr_lha

David Ortiz said:


> I'm in Fresno, and Comcast is telling me that their system requires two cablecards for my TiVoHD even if the first one is an M-Series Card. The second card will be an S-Series Card.
> 
> I wonder in anyone in Fresno with a TiVoHD is using a single (M-Series) card. I assume the TiVoHD will see the second card as useless.
> 
> Has anyone else heard this about Fresno or Sacramento Comcast with TiVoHD?


Suffice to say: They're wrong. A single M-card is all you need for a TivoHD. I wouldn't like to say what the effect of mixing M-cards and S-cards in one box would be, other than being pointless.


----------



## BanditWS6

dr_lha said:


> Suffice to say: They're wrong. A single M-card is all you need for a TivoHD. I wouldn't like to say what the effect of mixing M-cards and S-cards in one box would be, other than being pointless.


TiVo states that if you put an M-card in slot 1, any card inserted into slot 2 will simply be ignored. The only effect would be that any money you're paying Comcast to rent the S-card in slot 2 will be wasted.


----------



## rader023

BanditWS6 said:


> TiVo states that if you put an M-card in slot 1, any card inserted into slot 2 will simply be ignored. The only effect would be that any money you're paying Comcast to rent the S-card in slot 2 will be wasted.


I would just return that second card as soon as the guy leaves  Hopefully there is a comcast store nearby.


----------



## Marshella

More follow-up:
At about 1:30 pm, Amtec (contractor) called and said ETA of 4 pm. WOW! So in comes tech at 4:30 pm -never did a Tivo install before. But we were ready with instructions. He had only one card in hand - so I asked if it was an "s" or "m" card (preferred), and he said "M" -yeah! So it was a simple plug the card into the slot at the front of the Tivo, then call in the various serial/service numbers to comcast. Then he said it "could take up to 4 hours" for the signal to go through. 

So far its been 2 hours and we got -NOTHING. :-( So, don't know if the card is working, if they input the numbers correctly on our account, or what? We've re-run set-up, rebooted Tivo, etc. Nothing as of yet. 

Anyone got any ideas? Shouldn't it be working by now? I read earlier posts about installs taking minutes to hours to get to work. I followed along with the tech as he read the three numbers off the screen to the operator - they seemed to match (of course that doesn't guarantee they were typed correctly into the computer!).

Marshella


----------



## Marshella

Idiot Tech/Comcast confusion-
Ok, after calling to verify that my CC had been added to my account, I discovered the error - the tech had written down on my order the SERIAL NUMBER of the card - a 12 digit alphanumeric number. When he called in to add it to our account, instead of the "MAC" number (required and also 12 digit alphanumeric) he gave instead our SERIAL NUMBER. The only way we found this out was asking the CS account person to read back our MAC number - and of course on the TiVo screen it just has numbers of the ID, Host, and Data, no "MAC" or "Serial no." of the card - we had to physically remove and inspect the numbers printed on the card to see there were three - at the top was "S/N" (and the number on our account there), followed by another (don't remember) and the bottom one was the 'MAC" number. So clearly, the tech didn't give the MAC number over the phone but the Serial Number. Rignt now as I type this, I'm sitting again on hold to Comcast to let them know of the error and hopefully with any luck, get a signal tonight!

Marshella


----------



## wizzy

The Consumerist posted the number for Comcast Executive Care a few days ago. Might help some of you long-suffering folks.



> 215-640-8960 is the number to reach the Comcast executive offices.


----------



## thebanker

Well my fellow Tivo members, I got my 2 Tivo HDs a few days ago and forced the upgrade of the software version to 9.2a within a couple of connections back to Tivo Central. Tested the analog channels and all was working.

Went ahead to get a Comcast Tech out here yesterday to install 2 M-Cards in 2 HDTVs. The lady I put the order through understood what needed to be done. This was a huge switch from the last 5 CSRs I had talked with about getting cablecards and pricing. Each one of the previous CSRs gave me varying install and monthly costs. Some sounded clueless about cablecards. So this one person I spoke to last was knowledgeable and was a good start to the what is turning out to be what everyone is experiencing on this thread.

Anyway, the tech showed up on time and seemed like a nice enough person but immediately had a disclaimer that he has little knowledge installing M-Cards in Tivos. Installed the 2 Motorola M-Card in 2 HDTVs, and in a couple of minutes, the respective screens showed up and told me that Tivo recognized the cards. The tech then called his fullfillment reps to activate the cards. The lady he was talking to appeared to understand how to activate the cards. I thought to myself - "I must be on a roll here - order CSR who understood what is needed, seemingly good and open-minded tech, and NOW an experienced activation rep". It must be my lucky day. NOT!!!

On BOTH (I repeat both!!!) occasions/TVs, he messed up as he was telling card numbers back to activation rep. Good thing I was paying attention. After the necessary cablecard data/numbers were provided, I assumed the activated rep pinged the cablecards as my Tivos went in a "Acquiring Channels" mode. The entire process for both TVs took about 30 mins. The tech began to pack up and I insisted the he stay till I verify channels especially the premium ones. He said he was in a hurry to his next job (I was his first for the afternoon). I thought that since everything was going pretty well and it was taking Tivo a while (20+ minutes each) to download the cable guide, I felt confident the rest of the install process was going to be a no brainer.

Guess what? Not only I was missing most of my analog channels, I could not see anything above channel 100 and above. Called Tivo Support and he went through several cablecard screens and we agreed that the cards are not fully subscribed to Comcast's network. Called Comcast Cust Svc. First one dropped me after he was trying to get help (sure!!). Second one tried her best to hit the cards with no luck. She immediately scheduled a tech to come out here (Saturday) between 8am-10am. I am waiting for the tech as I write this. More to follow after the tech's visit.

Moral of my story:
1. Ensure that your Tivo has been tested (seeing analog channels) before getting Comcast out. Software version upgrade is not needed for cablecard install
2. Double check the cablecard numbers as the tech is reading out to his activation/fullfillment rep
3. INSIST that the tech remains until you are able to validate the channels including yoru premium channels no matter how nice he is
4. Check the support pages on Tivo.com as there are good info about the install and post-install verification steps
5. And of course read (as much as humanly possible) the incredible info on this community forum pages before embarking on this painful journey

Hoping that this morning Comcast pending visit fixes my channel problems. Next potential issue will be to see whether my billing is correct. 

My planned project will be to replace the built-in hard drives to Hitachi Cinemastar 1Tb drives before I do any real recordings.

BTW, I am also seeing sudden reboots with my Tivo HD boxes as I was quickly flipping channels during my testing efforts. Another challenge on my to-do list to let Tivo Support know about this.

I hope this helps the "next guy" planning to do this. Thanks all!


----------



## drcos

Comcast CC install Rule #1: NEVER *NEVER *NEVER let the tech leave until ALL your channels you are supposed to get are working on BOTH TUNERS. Once they are working, pull the card(s) and re-insert them to make sure they will restart properly. Then you can unchain the tech.

Rule #2: See rule #1.

On an interesting side note, the newer software does re-start the CCs if there is a problem, rather than just leaving them sitting there with a 'CP Auth failed' and not working. Although I'm sure that kind of thing doesn't happen to anyone else


----------



## lateknight

drcos said:


> Once they are working, pull the card(s) and re-insert them to make sure they will restart properly. Then you can unchain the tech.


By this, do you mean just pull out the card while the TiVo is on and reinsert?


----------



## tivoROCKSme

Comcast aquired Insight cable here in Greater Lafayette, Indiana officially on Jan 1 2008. 
I called in late December 2007 (still Insight) to order a cable service package upgrade to include the new HD channels, order cable cards and scheduled the install.

The CS rep understood that I had a Tivo and made a note on the account. She did not think they had Multi stream cards but checked with a supervisor. She came back to confirm all they offered were S cards, but the pricing was reasonable so I said "bring two cards". 

Installer arrived on time yesterday, Jan 11 and said he knew I had a Tivo and said he had done one. I was cautiously optomistic. He then proceeded to tell me he brought an M card. I was getting a real good feeling.

We started the install process, and it went very smooth. I careful observed him as he called in the numbers, making sure he didn't transpose anything. The person he spoke with "hit the card" and we saw visual confirmation on the screen. 
We then sat through the 30 minute process while the TivoHD aquired and organized information. The installer said he didn't mind waiting and was very friendly. Once done, we saw that I was getting "most" of the encrypted HD channels, but not a few that were in a special tier like ESPNHD and ESPN2HD. 
This is where it almost went bad. The tech started to tell me he had witnessed this once before and it was with the same type of TV. He said I needed he would have them "hit" the card one more time, but he felt sure I was going to have to get a "firmware upgrade" for my TV. 
I began explaining to him that the TV, which was connected via HDMI from my TivoHD was not tuning the channels, rather it was the TivoHD. He didn't seem to grasp that and thought for sure it was going to be this dreaded firmware upgrade and went on to explain how bad it was for the previous person that had gone through this same thing. 
About that time the rep "hit" the card again and right before our eyes was ESPNHD and the other previously missing channels. Whew--while I knew it wasn't going to be a firmware upgrade, I also knew it if this "hit" didn't work I was going to have to climb the corporate ladder etc etc etc. Glad I didn't have to go down that road. 
So all is well, Comcast does have M cards in Greater Lafayette, and at least one of their installers has now installed 2 Tivo units with cable cards!


----------



## thebanker

Follow-up to post #4738 ....

Service call was for between 8am and 10am. Tech call me at 9:30 to say he was running behind and will be there in another hour. Good sign he was keeping me apprised.

When he showed up, he called his activation folks to hit both M-cards for the 2 HDTVs. One started to work automatically. I verified the status in the cablecard menu screens (see Tivo.com support pages for detailed info for what to look out for to check whether your cablecard is subscribed on the Comcast network). The second card/TV was acting up after it was hit. We saw the channels including premium but every so often while changing channels, it would flip back to the cablecard screen on its own. He decided to replace it with another M-Card and called back to his home base with the new card info. Within 2 minutes, everything started to work on the new cablecard. There is an option within the cablecard screen to test channels.

For the newbies (which I still am!!!), the ideal situation should take NO LONGER than 10 minutes to activate a cablecard in a TivoHD. Add another 20minutes (with broadband internet access) to repeat downloading the guided setup. Do not let your tech leave until you have completed this step and see all of your channels. I was (VERY) lucky that Comcast was able to send a knowledge/professional tech out the very next day and everything worked.

Now on to my harddrive replacement project.

Thanks everyone for the depth of info on this forum and good luck to those of you still trying to jump start this.

Regards


----------



## KraziJoe

Called to get a CC install from Comcast of Arlington/Alexandria Virginia and was informed, like a few here, that there are no CC's in our area and that they are waiting for Cards to arrive. 
I called BS and am awaiting a call from a Manager, that I don't expect to get.


----------



## mrlogical

KraziJoe said:


> Called to get a CC install from Comcast of Arlington/Alexandria Virginia and was informed, like a few here, that there are no CC's in our area and that they are waiting for Cards to arrive.
> I called BS and am awaiting a call from a Manager, that I don't expect to get.


Well that's distressing, as I am in the Arlington VA area and am currently waiting for my noon-3pm appointment, but hopefully they will show up with cablecards that work on try #4. Otherwise I'll have to be on the phone asking for managers and stuff. Gah. Hopefully the person who told you that didn't know what s/he was talking about (which, given that this is comcast, is almost 100% certain, though the same can be said of the people who told me I'd be getting cablecards today).


----------



## KraziJoe

mrlogical said:


> Well that's distressing, as I am in the Arlington VA area and am currently waiting for my noon-3pm appointment, but hopefully they will show up with cablecards that work on try #4. Otherwise I'll have to be on the phone asking for managers and stuff. Gah. Hopefully the person who told you that didn't know what s/he was talking about (which, given that this is comcast, is almost 100% certain, though the same can be said of the people who told me I'd be getting cablecards today).


Keep the thread updated with your case because if they show up with Cards then I am going to be ripping into someone...

Also, are you a new customer or existing?


----------



## mrlogical

Existing customer. 4:30 and still no sign of them. Called Comcast and they said I'm still scheduled for today so someone is supposed to be here eventually. Getting ready to call and yell at them and stuff, gonna give it another half hour or so because I'd really rather not have to do that.


----------



## jlb

Ok......Phew.......Taking deep breath........

I am working. But it took effort to get there.

Had appointment for 11-1 today.

At 12:55, I called Comcast and complained that the tech hadn't shown up yet. They apologized, credited my account $20 for my troubles (well, the troubles were to come), and said give it another 15 minutes and then call us back.

I waited 15 minutes, called, was on hold for about 20 minutes before someone picked up. Finally got someone. They put in a ticket and said that the field supervisor would call me back within 30 minutes.

45 minutes later I called, waited on hold for 15, and then got someone. They said to wait for the supervisor to call back. I said I waited already......

YADA YADA YADA.

I got a woman who said she would personally call me back in 30 minutes, even if the account shows the Field Super did call back.

45 minutes later with no one calling, I called back again.

I discussed the possibility of cancelling the appt as my wife and I wanted to do some errands up in York Maine. What I did, was to tell the woman to have all calls come to my cell. I figured it would be better to let them call me on my cell and THEN I would cancel.

So we got in the car and my wife (who was a little pissed at this point since she wanted to get going) said, jokingly, if we drive by a Comcast truck do you want me to stop. I said yes.

Well, we go up our street, turn, and lo and behold, there's the truck as he is getting ready to leave another job. We stop the car, I walk over, and confirm this was the guy for our job.

My wife said that she would wait for about 20 minutes but then had to go. Deep inside, I knew that wouldn't be enough.

Guy comes in, and, on one small bright side, has a glorious pink Motorola M card. At least I can tell my wife we will have no increased monthly fees. Anyways, we had all kinds of troubles getting the card to work. I was stressed as it was, and my wife and daughter left to do the errands.

We got the card working. The guy left my house at about 4:15, after an original 11-1 appt.

Anyways, it looks like I may be mapped to the digital SD, though not sure yet. I'll have to check later.

Sooooooooooooooooooooo, a lot of pain and stress getting here, but the card is working. It's an M card. And the $20 credit "for my troubles" will cover the truck roll fee of $17.95 plus a bit of my next monthly.

_One weird item, that I have a question regarding.......I previously, in addition to my lifeline basic package, got CMT. This was the channel TiVo, I think, uses for star data, or the other non-guide data connections, or whatever it is called.

With the CC in, I no longer receive that. When I reran guided setup, it asked about another channel, which I told it I did not get, it then asked if I get any premium channels, which I said no to. Then it continued and completed GS. Does it use another channel. If not, do I care?_


----------



## mrlogical

So, to briefly recap above in the thread, today was my 4th appointment for a cablecard (first 2 canceled that morning, 3rd the guy showed up 3 hours late and said the cards were broken and that future cards might be too). My appointment was set for 12p-3p. at 3:30 I called to see if they were still coming. Guy on the phone tells me they're probably just late, I should call back if they don't show up. Since I really do want them to come and they were three hours late last time, I gave them til 6 before calling again. I tell Denise about my appointment and says "Oh, we don't have any cablecards, I wish someone had told you." I replied that I would've appreciated that information 6 hours ago, and that I would like to speak to a supervisor. Denise gets Tony (a woman) on the line, who apologizes. I then explain the whole situation to her--2 missed appointments, 1 late with broken equipment, the story about other equipment being broken, the fact that I was told multiple times on the phone that I could pick up cablecards so I skipped a morning of work to pick one up, only to find that I'd been misinformed.

Tony said that was unacceptable, offered me $15 for my troubles in going to get the cards on their bad information, $20 per appointment that Comcast messed up, and a credit of around $40 for my lack of HD/digital channels/HBO (since I'm now just using the Tivo sans cablecards rather than use their ****** dvr). She then scheduled an appointment for me for next Saturday morning 9-12, and instructed Denise to call me on Thursday night to confirm that they would have cablecards for me.

Instead of getting the $130 or so I'll be getting out of this, I would much rather just have gotten my cablecards, but I'm not sure what else I could really ask for (aside from competently trained and knowledgeable customer service report at some point on one of my previous 20 or so calls, of course).

Oh, and I almost forgot--when I told Tony the story of the technician explaining to me that many of the cablecards are broken, but that they are simply returned to the pile without being labeled as such, she told me that that was in fact true--which I had actually doubted, I figured the tech was just making excuses for himself, because that is so stupid that it's hard to believe--but it is Comcast, after all. But anyway, Tony said that was true, but that Comcast had stopped that from happening now and that it will not be a problem in the future.


----------



## Gregor

jlb said:


> Ok......Phew.......Taking deep breath........
> 
> I am working. But it took effort to get there.
> 
> Had appointment for 11-1 today.
> 
> At 12:55, I called Comcast and complained that the tech hadn't shown up yet. They apologized, credited my account $20 for my troubles (well, the troubles were to come), and said give it another 15 minutes and then call us back.
> 
> I waited 15 minutes, called, was on hold for about 20 minutes before someone picked up. Finally got someone. They put in a ticket and said that the field supervisor would call me back within 30 minutes.
> 
> 45 minutes later I called, waited on hold for 15, and then got someone. They said to wait for the supervisor to call back. I said I waited already......
> 
> YADA YADA YADA.
> 
> I got a woman who said she would personally call me back in 30 minutes, even if the account shows the Field Super did call back.
> 
> 45 minutes later with no one calling, I called back again.
> 
> I discussed the possibility of cancelling the appt as my wife and I wanted to do some errands up in York Maine. What I did, was to tell the woman to have all calls come to my cell. I figured it would be better to let them call me on my cell and THEN I would cancel.
> 
> So we got in the car and my wife (who was a little pissed at this point since she wanted to get going) said, jokingly, if we drive by a Comcast truck do you want me to stop. I said yes.
> 
> Well, we go up our street, turn, and lo and behold, there's the truck as he is getting ready to leave another job. We stop the car, I walk over, and confirm this was the guy for our job.
> 
> My wife said that she would wait for about 20 minutes but then had to go. Deep inside, I knew that wouldn't be enough.
> 
> Guy comes in, and, on one small bright side, has a glorious pink Motorola M card. At least I can tell my wife we will have no increased monthly fees. Anyways, we had all kinds of troubles getting the card to work. I was stressed as it was, and my wife and daughter left to do the errands.
> 
> We got the card working. The guy left my house at about 4:15, after an original 11-1 appt.
> 
> Anyways, it looks like I may be mapped to the digital SD, though not sure yet. I'll have to check later.
> 
> Sooooooooooooooooooooo, a lot of pain and stress getting here, but the card is working. It's an M card. And the $20 credit "for my troubles" will cover the truck roll fee of $17.95 plus a bit of my next monthly.
> 
> _One weird item, that I have a question regarding.......I previously, in addition to my lifeline basic package, got CMT. This was the channel TiVo, I think, uses for star data, or the other non-guide data connections, or whatever it is called.
> 
> With the CC in, I no longer receive that. When I reran guided setup, it asked about another channel, which I told it I did not get, it then asked if I get any premium channels, which I said no to. Then it continued and completed GS. Does it use another channel. If not, do I care?_


With cable cards, you get exactly what you're paying for. Sometimes there are channels in the clear that you can get without cards, but they usually disappear when the cards are used.


----------



## jlb

I'm not upset or anything, I just was wondering if it was CMT TiVo was using for the data downloads, will it have something else. Again, no biggie at all. I am just very happy to have a working M card.


----------



## drcos

lateknight said:


> By this, do you mean just pull out the card while the TiVo is on and reinsert?


Actually, yes. This is quicker than re-starting your unit, and will tell you that the card is properly provisioned on the cable system. The card should come back on within 15-30 seconds after you re-insert it.


----------



## ronr2006

Why can't I just use my current S3 dual CC setup and get a Comcast Digital box working off of a splitter and then be able to get On Demand?

I talked to Comcast CS and she said it wasn't an option. Why not... ?

RonR


----------



## Gregor

drcos said:


> Comcast CC install Rule #1: NEVER *NEVER *NEVER let the tech leave until ALL your channels you are supposed to get are working on BOTH TUNERS. Once they are working, pull the card(s) and re-insert them to make sure they will restart properly. Then you can unchain the tech.
> 
> Rule #2: See rule #1.
> 
> On an interesting side note, the newer software does re-start the CCs if there is a problem, rather than just leaving them sitting there with a 'CP Auth failed' and not working. Although I'm sure that kind of thing doesn't happen to anyone else


If you pull the cards and re-insert them while the Tivo is powered up, it will change the 'data' value on the cards, which might screw up the provisioning that was done. Much safer to restart the Tivo.


----------



## 1283

ronr2006 said:


> Why can't I just use my current S3 dual CC setup and get a Comcast Digital box working off of a splitter and then be able to get On Demand?
> 
> I talked to Comcast CS and she said it wasn't an option. Why not... ?
> 
> RonR


You can, but you have to pay for the Comcast box as an additional digital outlet.


----------



## raveheart

It has taken me a couple months to sit down and write about my excrutiating experience with Comcast....hopefully this will help someone else out there.

I live in Baltimore. Back in October I called Comcast for a Cablecard for my TivoHD box. The rep informed me I could pick it up at the local office. I drive out there Saturday, and am told they have to be installed. For my wasted time, they waive the installation fee. When the installer comes out the next week, he is there 2 hours trying to get the card to work. It's obvious he has not worked with a Tivo before because he was looking for the power button. The first card doesn't download the channel map at all. After 2 hours, I get Tivo on the line, who asks the guy to try another card. Which he does reluctantly. (I was hesitant at first because the first card was multistream card, and I didn't think the second one was going to be. Thankfully it is).
The 2nd card works somewhat - except I don't get about 15 HD channels (ESPN, CSN, HBO, etc). They send another guy out and both leave after telling me I need a "firmware" upgrade, which I will receive within 24 hours.

After 24 hours it still doesn't work, so I call. A rep tells me the card was listed under an employee account, she has set it up correctly and to give it 24 hours to work through the system.

Guess what - doesn't work after 24 hours.

Call back - they send 2 more techs to the house - these guys actually work for Comcast instead of being subcontracted like the first guys. They seem to know Tivo and have better equipment, and say that the problem is related to Tivo, and that their boss has been talking with a guy at Tivo about this problem. I get Tivo on the line - they decide to send me a new box in case that is the issue.

I get new box delivered, put Cablecard in. Guess what. Still don't get about 15 or so HD channels.

Tivo says the Val=? and Auth<>S on the Cablecard configuration screen indicate the card is not paired correctly. I call all 3 tech supervisors listed on the paperwork that was left with me. None of them call back.

Talk to a rep who says either he or his supervisor will return my call that day. Nobody does. Talk to another rep who sends out another tech. I ask the rep to please tell the tech to bring a new card. The tech shows up and says "So what's the problem?" (Glad to see the rep communicated the issue to the tech) When I explain to him what's going on, he tells me I'm not supposed to have a Cablecard, that Comcast isn't using them anymore!! I tell him that the FCC would beg to differ. He sits in my house for 2 hours talking to his "guy at the shop". He reads him the same sets of IDs (Cablecard ID, Host ID, Data) that previous people(including me) have read constantly. He leaves saying the firmware upgrade will be sent out overnight. Refuses to try another card.

Firmware never changes overnight.

I call and speak to a rep who apologizes profusely, and tells me she wishes her boss were there, because he knows all there is to know about cablecards. Takes my info and says she will have him call me over the weekend. I receive no call over the weekend.

I give them one last chance on a Monday and tell them if the don't have it working that day, I am switching to Verizon. I am told the tech supervisor will call back in an hour. 2 hours later I call back, and the guy gets on the line and says he was about to call me. I explain the whole situation to him. He gives me his direct line and tells me to call him that night when I get home.
I do, but I have to leave a message. And of course I have no confidence in him calling back, so I call him back an hour later. He has me read the Cabelcard ID, Host ID and Data numbers to him. These are the same set of numbers that have been read and re-read about twenty times by me and Comcast employees. He says "Oh I see the problem, the last 3 digits you just said are in the billing system wrong." After 5 minutes he has all my HD channels working and the Cablecard correctly says Val=V.

I ask him if this is how you become a supervisor at Comcast - you are capable of doing your job. I explain to him the hours of wasted time. I get a free month of cable and 6 months of HBO and Showtime free. I would much rather have the wasted time back.

Anyway, during this ordeal, mutiple people from Comcast either said or demonstrated to me that they are not trained with Cablecards. A couple of them pushed their box. To which my reply was "Can your box allow me to transfer shows to my PC and then convert it to my IPod?" They shut up quickly with that. Comcast has no incentive for making these things work. For those of you out there who get lucky and get it working right away - congrats. If any of you are as unlucky as me - be persistent - you will eventually talk to someone who isn't an idiot.

Good luck!


----------



## Roderigo

Gregor said:


> If you pull the cards and re-insert them while the Tivo is powered up, it will change the 'data' value on the cards, which might screw up the provisioning that was done. Much safer to restart the Tivo.


This isn't true... The data value only changes if you move the cards around. If you just pop the card out and reinsert it into the same slot (without in the meanwhile inserting a different card in that slot), the data doesn't change. If you think about it from the card's perspective, rebooting the tivo and reinserting the cards are the same thing. The card has power, the card loses power, and the card regains power.


----------



## wackymann

It's unbelievable how often the final issue on these nightmare installs comes down to people typing in the wrong numbers. I think the moral of the story is to have the people in the Comcast office read back the numbers over the phone to double-check that they are all correct.


----------



## lateknight

wackymann said:


> It's unbelievable how often the final issue on these nightmare installs comes down to people typing in the wrong numbers. I think the moral of the story is to have the people in the Comcast office read back the numbers over the phone to double-check that they are all correct.


It seems to me that it would probably cost Comcast a helluva lot less to just have us, the users, pick up the cards and install them ourselves...seems like all if would take would be an hour or two of reading this thread to figure out how to do it right.


----------



## Gregor

Roderigo said:


> This isn't true... The data value only changes if you move the cards around. If you just pop the card out and reinsert it into the same slot (without in the meanwhile inserting a different card in that slot), the data doesn't change. If you think about it from the card's perspective, rebooting the tivo and reinserting the cards are the same thing. The card has power, the card loses power, and the card regains power.


I understand the logic, but that's not what happened on an install that I had.


----------



## Gregor

wackymann said:


> It's unbelievable how often the final issue on these nightmare installs comes down to people typing in the wrong numbers. I think the moral of the story is to have the people in the Comcast office read back the numbers over the phone to double-check that they are all correct.


Reading back long numeric strings over a phone is just asking for trouble. Think about how many times you've read a credit card # over the phone, and had to do it a couple times. It would have been a terrific idea to stick a check digit at the end, so they couldn't enter a number that wasn't correct.



lateknight said:


> It seems to me that it would probably cost Comcast a helluva lot less to just have us, the users, pick up the cards and install them ourselves...seems like all if would take would be an hour or two of reading this thread to figure out how to do it right.


I agree, it would have made sense for Cable Labs to have some sort of web interface that customers could use. I guess it's like the HD installs. When HD first came out, customers couldn't do a self-install, now it's no big deal. It sucks that Comcast thinks that the only people capable of reading numbers off a screen are Comcast techs. Remember, too, that Tivo still isn't very common, I had techs on my install last fall that still hadn't seen a Tivo after it had been out a year.


----------



## jlb

lateknight said:


> It seems to me that it would probably cost Comcast a helluva lot less to just have us, the users, pick up the cards and install them ourselves...seems like all if would take would be an hour or two of reading this thread to figure out how to do it right.


And on top of that, set-up an automated phone line or website to enter the values ourselves.


----------



## Pictor Guy

jlb said:


> And on top of that, set-up an automated phone line or website to enter the values ourselves.


They still can't setup a website that has current channel lineup offerings. I think you need to set your expectations a little lower.


----------



## jlb

Roderigo said:


> This isn't true... The data value only changes if you move the cards around. If you just pop the card out and reinsert it into the same slot (without in the meanwhile inserting a different card in that slot), the data doesn't change. If you think about it from the card's perspective, rebooting the tivo and reinserting the cards are the same thing. The card has power, the card loses power, and the card regains power.


This is correct. During my long window install of a single M Card on Saturday, one trouble shooting item included popping the card out, in addition to rebooting the TiVo. The data stayed the same. Because of the many things done in a short period of time, I am not sure exactly what kept me from working and what the solution exactly was.

All I know is that it is working now and the first thing I did was to set up a SP for Terminator and Prison Break. I love QAM HD via a "free" cable card......!!!!!!!!!

Wahooo!

Now I need the My DVR Expander (no desire to open the box) so I can set all of my SPs in HD (when available).


----------



## KraziJoe

KraziJoe said:


> Called to get a CC install from Comcast of Arlington/Alexandria Virginia and was informed, like a few here, that there are no CC's in our area and that they are waiting for Cards to arrive.
> I called BS and am awaiting a call from a Manager, that I don't expect to get.


On an update, I never received a call, so I called back today and they said they expect Cable Cards this week and they would call me when they become available. 
I doubt they will, but one never knows.


----------



## Roderigo

Gregor said:


> I understand the logic, but that's not what happened on an install that I had.


If the problem was on install, it's also possible that someone sent out a code to change the data number.


----------



## junonion

Well I am scheduled for Comcast to come out tomorrow between 7-10. I have dealt with most of the same stuff all of you have dealt with (telling me no cablecards when they do have them, telling me to pick them up myself then saying I cannot install myself, etc...). I have used this thread to get information to push Comcast to help me. Last week when I called and they told me there was no cablecards, I explained that my "friend" got a call that they were in (Marsalla's posts). The guy said ok and started the process and we'll see if I have any luck tomorrow. 

Will keep you posted.


----------



## ehawk01

ehawk01 said:


> I knew I was getting HD Tivo for Xmas and to be prepared I ordered the Comcast HD service three weeks before Xmas, the rep told me that I could just go down to the local Comcast store and pickup my cable cards. I went down to the store the day after x-mas and stood in line for 45 minutes only to discover that they had the cards in stock, but would not give them to me because they had to be installed by a tech. So I have been waiting for weeks for my Cable card installation which was supposed to be today between 8AM and 11AM. At 11 I call Comcast to see why the tech had not showed. They apologized and said that I would be next. So at noon the tech finally shows up but without any cable cards!! WTF? He says that he brought an HD-receiver instead. I told him that I did not need the HD receiver box and that I wanted what I ordered...
> He then hopped in his car and drove away.
> 
> When I called Customer Support they acted shocked and apologized. They told me that the warehouse is out of cable cards and that they would have to reschedule.
> 
> Why can't Comcast manage their inventory? It would have been much better if they had called me yesterday or this morning letting me know that they were out before making me wait all day missing work.
> 
> So now I must wait because there are no other HD cable providers in my area. I really wish I could cancel, but I am trapped


Today Comcast shows back up for the rescheduled visit based on the goof up on Thursday. As soon as I greet the technician he says "we were out of cable cards at the office this morning..."

Why did they not call me ahead of time and why did they even bother to show up without the equipment to complete the order? the disorganization of Comcast amazes me...


----------



## junonion

What county/state are you at ehawk?


----------



## mrlogical

ehawk01 said:


> Today Comcast shows back up for the rescheduled visit based on the goof up on Thursday. As soon as I greet the technician he says "we were out of cable cards at the office this morning..."
> 
> Why did they not call me ahead of time and why did they even bother to show up without the equipment to complete the order? the disorganization of Comcast amazes me...


I've had a very similar experience, only took longer to getting around to doing something about it. I suggest you immediately call up Comcast and ask to speak to a supervisor. Tell them about the screwups so far, and insist (if they don't offer it, which they probably will) that someone be in charge of calling you as soon as they get cards in and making sure they have them before you waste time sitting around for whenever your next appointment is. I don't know that I feel any more confident now that someone will show up with cablecards for me at my next appointment, but at least at this point I have specific people to complain to and it'll cost them another $20 every time they mess up (the $20 doesn't make me feel that much better, but it makes me feel good to know at least they're losing money by screwing me over).


----------



## Roderigo

Gregor said:


> It would have been a terrific idea to stick a check digit at the end, so they couldn't enter a number that wasn't correct.


The Cablecard ID and Host ID do have check digits. Check out ANSI/SCTE 41, Appendix A


I would guess the cable companies' billing software just isn't smart enough to do the check.


----------



## jdg0928

I spent more than 17 hours over two days last week dealing with Comcast -- waiting for tech, dealing with tech or waiting for a return call -- trying to get their version of TiVo on my Moto box. I have about a mile of notes attached to my account and have been promised quite a bit of credit.

Finally, my g/f asked why I just didn't get a TiVo HD with a bunch of gift cards from the holidays, so we were off to Best Buy and got one. I had everything up and running within an hour or two and couldn't have been happier to have the familiar TiVo interface back in my life. (In fact, transferring service from my Series2 was so simple I figured I must have done something wrong!)

Sadly, I had to call Comcast to request the CableCards. Thankfully, I read a lot of tips in this forum. I was specific about requesting an M-Card, but the CSR kept telling me that there was only one-way communication with TiVo HD. I told him that I was aware of the difference between multiple streams and two-way communication, but he kept talking about one-way vs. two-way communication. Ughhh!!!

Anyway, I have seen some people post a link to the second-to-last question in this FAQ about getting a free box to handle OD and PPV. Anyone actually have any luck with this? The CSR today said that it was not true, despite me telling him what I was reading on Comcast's site.


----------



## thesaintfl

It's been going on two months and I still do not have CableCARDS in my TivoHD. Have paid two months of digtal cable and still have not seen one digital cable channel.

Comcast has been an absolute nightmare  in my area of South Florida. They threatened me ..Hung up on... Screamed at (yes screamed at!) as soon as I mention CableCards & TivoHD. And if I bring back 2 Comcast DVRs I would be charged more for the 2 cablecards with the 1 TivoHD. 

Well the two brought back 2 DVRs has resulted in them charging almost double for HSI Internet Service. The HSI listed in the Local Newspaper (Comcast Ad) and a pricing list from the local Comcast @ HSI $42.95 with Cable and $57.95 non-Cable Customer... They have charged $77.59 for the HSI this billing cycle, just because I brought back the DVRs!!

Isn't this False Advertisement if the prices are listed in the Local Newspaper and I have a printout of their own Comcast Price List? 

Anyone I can speak to or file complaint to? I would hate to file complaint about a company unless it is the absolute worse case scenario and Comcast has brought me to that point.


----------



## mrlogical

thesaintfl said:


> It's been going on two months and I still do not have CableCARDS in my TivoHD. Have paid two months of digtal cable and still have not seen one digital cable channel.
> 
> Comcast has been an absolute nightmare  in my area of South Florida. They threatened me ..Hung up on... Screamed at (yes screamed at!) as soon as I mention CableCards & TivoHD. And if I bring back 2 Comcast DVRs I would be charged more for the 2 cablecards with the 1 TivoHD.
> 
> Well the two brought back 2 DVRs has resulted in them charging almost double for HSI Internet Service. The HSI listed in the Local Newspaper (Comcast Ad) and a pricing list from the local Comcast @ HSI $42.95 with Cable and $57.95 non-Cable Customer... They have charged $77.59 for the HSI this billing cycle, just because I brought back the DVRs!!
> 
> Isn't this False Advertisement if the prices are listed in the Local Newspaper and I have a printout of their own Comcast Price List?
> 
> Anyone I can speak to or file complaint to? I would hate to file complaint about a company unless it is the absolute worse case scenario and Comcast has brought me to that point.


Why should you hate to file a complaint against them if they've been screaming at you and refusing to charge you a proper price? How bad do you think their behavior has to be for you to file a complaint against them? Of course you can and should file a complaint against them. If anything, it will make them more likely to try to make amends--certainly someone at Comcast there has to be sane and realize that conduct is unacceptable. Call your local county government or visit their webpage (my county has an online form to fill out for complaints against the cable providers). And call Comcast and ask to speak to a supervisor immediately and explain how you've been treated and odds are they should fix things. If that doesn't work, 215-640-8960 is the number to reach the Comcast executive offices, call them. If they are *threatening* you, *screaming* at you, and *hanging up on you*, I'm not sure what you're waiting for to happen before you file a complaint. I would file a complaint immediately, and then complain to everyone up the chain at comcast until you get a response. As long as you are calm, polite, and assertive, you will get to someone who will help you eventually.


----------



## jayabraham

Well I tried and got hooked up with cable cards in Chicago yesterday. Not a pleasant experience but all in all about 5 hours elapsed time from when I picked up the cards to when I finally got it working.

I was expecting a hassle going to pick up the cable card after reading this thread but when I showed up at the 1255 W North Avenue location, they knew what a M card was and gave me one right away. Then when I asked if I needed to call someone to activate it when I plugged it in, she said no that she had scanned the bar-code in and it was active (wrong!).

I went home and plugged it in, got my screen with the info on Cablecard ID, Host ID, Data: and Unit address and wrote it down then went to check channels on the Tivo menu. Just went into a downloading channels loop for about 15 minutes before it gives up and says it can't get a connection. Can't use Live TV at all now. 

I call the cable company CSR and they are nice enough, they look and and say it is active, we confirm that it is right card, she read out serial number of the card, it matches, she pings it and said it should be reading but nothing happens. She says there isn't anything else she can do. I then give Tivo a call, where tech wasn't as nice but walked me through what I should look for to see if card was connected.

On configure Card menu, top option is Conditional Access. It should give you the following lines:
Unit Address
Encryption
Con: Yes EBCP: Yes Val: V

Mine was reading No for connected (Con) and question mark for Val (validated). He said that the EBCP indicated that card was active but now somebody needed to connect to it and pair it.

I called Comcast again and talked to another nice CSR who pinged it and said I should try again and she would call me in an hour to confirm everything worked. I asked if she had done a cable card connection before and she indicated no but she knew how to do it. I told her I thought (from reading this thread) that she needed to get some information from me to pair it but she said no.
Waited an 75 minutes and nothing changed nor did I get a call back from the CSR. I tried again and this time I got a guy who claimed that Comcast doesn't support Tivo and I tried again to explain that I wasn't trying to get help with my Tivo but with a cable card activation. Finally got him to understand that, then he said that there wasn't anything he could do and I didn't need to speak to a supervisor to get help what I needed was a technician visit which he set up for the following morning.

At this point, I gave up and called the Executive Care number that someone else listed for Chicago. Once I got someone from that group online, they asked me to wait 10 minutes while they finished up another call, then she helped activate the box over the next 15 minutes. She asked me for some information in different terms than Tivo gave it but we figured out that it was the Host ID listed. Once she put that in and removed a lot of the billing codes currently flagged to my account, it started working. She said that the billing codes drive the signal to pair my account which is why if they aren't totally correct then you will have problem pairing.

Now the only issue is I seem to be getting a lot more channels than I thought I was getting which seem to be on higher paid or optional tiers. We'll see after I get the first paper bill whether they still have the billing part of this right.

So 5 hours and 4 different CSRs before I finally got some one to do it right and I didn't have to waste today on a technican visit.


----------



## BanditWS6

thesaintfl, that story is incredible. And I thought I had bad service from Comcast! Where are you in south FL, east coast or west coast?


----------



## drhankz

jayabraham said:


> Well I tried and got hooked up with cable cards in Chicago yesterday. Not a pleasant experience but all in all about 5 hours elapsed time from when I picked up the cards to when I finally got it working.
> .


I'm a Comcast Customer in New England.

I have 5 DVRs with CableCards. Originally they all had "S" cards
and since September I have upgraded all 5 with "M" Cards.

My Experience is 100% Different but then so was my mode of
operation. In all Cases a TECH came to my home. In all cases
except one - where we determined it was a BAD "M" card - each
of 10 installs only took 15 minutes. The tech calls a special ADVANCED
Network Operations center and reads all the pairing info and the
unit is up an running.

If you try a self install - Comcast will not let you talk to the Advanced
center. It is even harder than that. The Techs that came to my 
home get poor cell phone reception. I offer them my Land-line.

The land-line can not get through to the center. Only their Cell
phone can get through. Comcast uses CID to block none technician 
numbers from getting through.

BOTTOM LINE - sometimes it pays to have the Tech install the
CableCard.

Yes - I know I have read about some of those horror stories also.


----------



## silypuddy

My second cablecard is stuck in a firmware upgrade mode loop. It goes into upgrade mode for a couple hours, then goes live for five minutes or so, and then back into upgrade mode.

I know Comcast did a firmware upgrade because I heard a recording and talked to a tech. Apparently it didn't go well as planned as the tech told me there were over 75 people on hold at one point.

I've managed to catch the time in the loop where the card was working and have popped it out. I'm looking for suggestions or ideas other than calling comcast to setup a truck roll.

Should I pop it back in and hope for the best?
Reboot the TiVo?

Any suggestions would be much appreciated as it took six truck rolls to get my two cards working to begin with.


----------



## rodneyremington

Here's my cablecard installation experience.

Comcast in Clovis, California (Fresno area). Took 2 weeks to get an appointment. Had a 8-12 appointment. No-show. Called comcast, guy showed up 45 minutes late, had never done a cablecard installation and had no cablecards.



Said his supervisor was supposed to help him but got delayed. Got on the phone and chewed his managers butt. He offered to send his head tech any time I wanted, so I said after work today.

Guy showed up right on time, knew all about TiVo's, had a multistream card, got it up and running in 10 minutes.

It works AWESOME!!! All the channels that are supposed to be there, are there. Goodbye motorola HD DVR-- you got me by for the last year or so but you SUCK.


----------



## pl1

PRICE INCREASE COMCAST/NE 02/01/08

Just got my new price increases. Along with all of the normal increases, now they want to charge $5.00/mo. per A/O up from $3.51/mo. (while only billing $2.75/mo.) If this charge DOES go through, that means $15.00/mo. for me for 4 cableCARDs on two Series 3 devices. I might just have to return two of the cableCARDS and go back to OTA (after ALL of the HASSLE it took for me to get them configured right in the first place.)


----------



## drhankz

pl1 said:


> PRICE INCREASE COMCAST/NE 02/01/08
> 
> Just got my new price increases. Along with all of the normal increases, now they want to charge $5.00/mo. per A/O up from $3.51/mo. (while only billing $2.75/mo.) If this charge DOES go through, that means $15.00/mo. for me for 4 cableCARDs on two Series 3 devices. I might just have to return two of them after ALL of the HASSLE it took to get them configured right in the first place.


I tried to find this info on the Comcast website.

I must be looking in the wrong places.


----------



## pl1

drhankz said:


> I tried to find this info on the Comcast website.
> 
> I must be looking in the wrong places.


It came atached to my January 2008 bill today, online.

https://www.comcast.com/Corporate/Customers/CustomerCentral.html

A co-worker in Somerville has different rates than I do in the lowell Area, so, the rates will not be identical. But, I will have to pay an extra $10.78 plus taxes per month now for Digital Preferred plus one premium and internet.


----------



## drhankz

pl1 said:


> It came atached to my January 2008 bill today, online.
> 
> https://www.comcast.com/Corporate/Customers/CustomerCentral.html
> 
> A co-worker in Somerville has different rates than I do in the lowell Area, so, the rates will not be identical. But, I will have to pay an extra $10.78 plus taxes per month now for Digital Preferred plus one premium and internet.


OK - Thanks - I will look at my ONLINE BILL.


----------



## David Ortiz

rodneyremington said:


> Here's my cablecard installation experience.
> 
> Comcast in Clovis, California (Fresno area). Took 2 weeks to get an appointment. Had a 8-12 appointment. No-show. Called comcast, guy showed up 45 minutes late, had never done a cablecard installation and had no cablecards.
> 
> 
> 
> Said his supervisor was supposed to help him but got delayed. Got on the phone and chewed his managers butt. He offered to send his head tech any time I wanted, so I said after work today.
> 
> Guy showed up right on time, knew all about TiVo's, had a multistream card, got it up and running in 10 minutes.
> 
> It works AWESOME!!! All the channels that are supposed to be there, are there. Goodbye motorola HD DVR-- you got me by for the last year or so but you SUCK.


Rodney,

My appointment is this morning in Fresno. You have a TiVoHD and a single M-series card? Comcast told me that their system required two cards, even M-series cards.

I tried to investigate further, and it seems that they were mistaken, but your post would seem to confirm that.

I hope someone shows up here before my appointment ends. Do you know the name of the head tech?

Thanks a lot,

David


----------



## drhankz

pl1 said:


> It came atached to my January 2008 bill today, online.
> 
> https://www.comcast.com/Corporate/Customers/CustomerCentral.html
> 
> A co-worker in Somerville has different rates than I do in the lowell Area, so, the rates will not be identical. But, I will have to pay an extra $10.78 plus taxes per month now for Digital Preferred plus one premium and internet.


WOW - I'm HAPPY









I checked my BILL ONLINE and it has GONE DOWN A LOT 

FYI - I'm in Salem, NH


----------



## pl1

drhankz said:


> WOW - I'm HAPPY
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I checked my BILL ONLINE and it has GONE DOWN A LOT
> 
> FYI - I'm in Salem, NH


Check out your A/O (Additional Outlet) charges. I bet it went up.


----------



## rodneyremington

David Ortiz said:


> Rodney,
> 
> My appointment is this morning in Fresno. You have a TiVoHD and a single M-series card? Comcast told me that their system required two cards, even M-series cards.
> 
> I tried to investigate further, and it seems that they were mistaken, but your post would seem to confirm that.
> 
> I hope someone shows up here before my appointment ends. Do you know the name of the head tech?
> 
> Thanks a lot,
> 
> David


Hi David. I have only one (multistream) card in my THD and it works great for both tuners. My tech was a contractor and not an in-house Comcast installer. I don't remember his name. Sounds like you were misinformed because one M-card is all you need.


----------



## pl1

drhankz said:


> WOW - I'm HAPPY
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I checked my BILL ONLINE and it has GONE DOWN A LOT
> 
> FYI - I'm in Salem, NH


BTW, did you notice on YOUR screen capture the increase from N/C to $1.50/mo for your cableCARD (Additional cards, same device)?

Anyway, the portion of the bill (that you are referring to) went down a little on my bill as well. The cableCARD charge has not changed while yours increased.


----------



## drhankz

pl1 said:


> BTW, did you notice on YOUR screen capture the increase from N/C to $1.50/mo for your cableCARD (Additional cards, same device)?
> 
> Anyway, the portion of the bill (that you are referring to) went down a little on my bill as well. The cableCARD charge has not changed while yours increased.


I was paying $2.75 for each CableCard - now it looks
like $1.50.


----------



## pl1

drhankz said:


> I was paying $2.75 for each CableCard - now it looks
> like $1.50.


That's where a lot of people are confused. You were paying $2.75 for an A/O, not a cableCARD. Notice it says N/C for your cableCARD?

If the pricing goes through as listed, it would be

$5.00/mo for the A/O and $1.50/mo for a second card in the same device.

But, they never charged us last year's increase from $2.75/mo to $3.51/mo. So, I'm crossing my fingers that the price will stay the same at $2.75/Mo. and not go to $5.00/mo as shown. Not to mention, the $1.50/mo for each additional card in the same device.


----------



## drhankz

pl1 said:


> That's where a lot of people are confused. You were paying $2.75 for an A/O, not a cableCARD. Notice it says N/C for your cableCARD?
> 
> If the pricing goes through as listed, it would be
> 
> $5.00/mo for the A/O and $1.50/mo for a second card in the same device.
> 
> But, they never charged us last years increase from $2.75/mo to $3.51/mo. So, I'm crossing my fingers that the price will stay the same at $2.75/Mo. and not go to $5.00/mo as shown. Not to mention, the $1.50/mo for each additional card in the same device.


On my previous bill - I was charged $2.75 for EACH CableCard
but it is called out on the BILL as $2.75 per A/O.

I don't see where something called A/O Changes to $5 + $1.5?


----------



## pl1

drhankz said:


> On my previous bill - I was charged $2.75 for EACH CableCard
> but it is called out on the BILL as $2.75 per A/O.
> 
> I don't see where something called A/O Changes to $5 + $1.5?


Look on your new price sheet for the section I referred to. Under


> A LA CARTE Choices


 at the bottom of the second page of the cable tv price sheet.

DIGITAL ADDITIONAL OUTLET SERVICE CHARGE

was $3.51/mo. now $5.00/mo. (Your price might say $2.75/mo.)

Then, look at the page you referred to.



> (additional cards, same device) $1.50/mo.


----------



## drhankz

pl1 said:


> Look on your new price sheet for the section I referred to. Under at the bottom of the second page of the cable tv price sheet.
> 
> DIGITAL ADDITIONAL OUTLET SERVICE CHARGE
> 
> was $3.51 now $5.00 (Your price might say $2.75)
> 
> Then, look at the page you referred to.


I see it NOW - My OLD price was $2.75.

My New Price will be $3.51

I believe the Cable Card Charge OLD and NEW is still $0.

The NEW $1.5 charge says - *(ADDITIONAL CARDS, SAME DEVICE)*

Therefore - If you only had one CableCard - I would have only the $3.51.

If I had two CableCards in the SAME BOX - it would be $3.51+$1.50.


----------



## jlb

Don't forget what this says....A "digital" additional outlet charge which is for reception of "premium services or packages".

If you are like me, with a basic package, and using the CCs to receive the in the clear QAM HD locals, there should be no A/O charge.

May be a pain to fight if they charge you, but it is a valid fight.


----------



## drhankz

jlb said:


> Don't forget what this says....A "digital" additional outlet charge which is for reception of "premium services or packages".
> 
> If you are like me, basic analog, and using the CCs to receive the in the clear QAM HD locals, there should be no A/O charge.
> 
> May be a pain to fight if they charge you, but it is a valid fight.


Your example is true.

In my case I want the PREMIUM extra cost channels.


----------



## ericr74

Last weekend Comcast came out and installed CableCards in my TiVoHD. I asked for multistream cards, and they said they don't have those. They said the first card will be free and the second card will be $1.50. I didn't want any service upgrades (just wanted to receive the local channels in HD). They said that if I upgrade to the next package up I will have an extra 5 channels for $1 per month extra, and that they will give me a 6-month introductory rate which is $20 cheaper than the normal rate. So of course I took that; the extra channels are not something I care about but I can cancel those after six months when I've saved $120.

When the installer came, he DID have multistream cards and installed one for me. Everything was working when he left, then the TiVo did a self-reboot after he was gone. After the reboot lots of my screens had a plain grey background. Also I didn't receive the new HD channels. I manually rebooted again, and everything came back, including the new HD channels.

So my one question: should/will I be charged $1.50 for my multistream card? Or is that free since it's the first card? Here is Comcast's somewhat ambiguous link.


----------



## drhankz

ericr74 said:


> So my one question: should/will I be charged $1.50 for my multistream card? Or is that free since it's the first card? Here is Comcast's somewhat ambiguous link.


Thanks for that GREAT LINK


----------



## pl1

drhankz said:


> I see it NOW - My OLD price was $2.75.
> 
> My New Price will be $3.51
> 
> I believe the Cable Card Charge OLD and NEW is still $0.
> 
> The NEW $1.5 charge says - *(ADDITIONAL CARDS, SAME DEVICE)*
> 
> Therefore - If you only had one CableCard - I would have only the $3.51.
> 
> If I had two CableCards in the SAME BOX - it would be $3.51+$1.50.


Right, in my case, I have two series 3 TiVo's with 4 cableCARDS. So three of them get the A/O charge. Like I said, I am hoping that they don't actually increase this to $5.00/mo. Also, are you sure you are looking at the newest price list dated 01-14-2008? Because, the price list I had from last year 01-17-2007 looked a lot like the one you are looking at. It went from $2.75/mo to $3.51/mo. But, they only charged us $2.75/mo. all last year even though the price list said $3.51/mo.


----------



## pl1

ericr74 said:


> So my one question: should/will I be charged $1.50 for my multistream card? Or is that free since it's the first card?


Why not just check your bill on-line? Anytime I have anything done by Comcast, the adjustments show up the next day. That would give you an idea of the monthly charges.


----------



## pl1

jlb said:


> Don't forget what this says....A "digital" additional outlet charge which is for reception of "premium services or packages". If you are like me, with a basic package, and using the CCs to receive the in the clear QAM HD locals, there should be no A/O charge.


I wonder if this is actually true for you. Have you checked your on-line bill to see if you have any pro-rated A/O or cableCARD charges?


----------



## jlb

Haven't checked yet. Worst case scenario, I will check my paper bill when it arrives and fight it then.


----------



## ericr74

pl1 said:


> Why not just check your bill on-line? Anytime I have anything done by Comcast, the adjustments show up the next day. That would give you an idea of the monthly charges.


I didn't know I could look at intermediate charges before my bill comes out. When I look at my recent activity online I see "TIVO3 CABLE CARD PKG 01/12 TO 01/31" with the cost "$ 0.96". If you do the math, this would be $1.50 for a full month, as quoted for the second single-stream cable card. So my follow-on question: is this the correct charge? Or should it be free since I only have one multi-stream cable card?


----------



## tivoROCKSme

jlb said:


> Now I need the My DVR Expander (no desire to open the box) so I can set all of my SPs in HD (when available).


I'll tell you, it's SUPER easy with the right TORX bits and the WINMFS software. Literally less than one hour start to finish and you can be done. And it can save much $$ as opposed to buying the My DVR Expander. Plus, using WinMFS you can potentially add over 2 TB :up: of space as opposed to being limited to a 500MB expander with the tiny 160MB :down: internal.

But, on the other side, if you're not comfortable doing it, don't do it.


----------



## drhankz

tivoROCKSme said:


> I'll tell you, it's SUPER easy with the right TORX bits and the WINMFS software..


I haven't done it myself yet - but I ordered a Brand New
TiVo HD box which should arrive Friday. I already have 
a 1TB drive in-hand. I will do the upgrade myself before
I ever record a single program.


----------



## 1283

jlb said:


> If you are like me, with a basic package, and using the CCs to receive the in the clear QAM HD locals, there should be no A/O charge.


I don't think so. CableCard is a digital device.


----------



## pl1

ericr74 said:


> I didn't know I could look at intermediate charges before my bill comes out. When I look at my recent activity online I see "TIVO3 CABLE CARD PKG 01/12 TO 01/31" with the cost "$ 0.96". If you do the math, this would be $1.50 for a full month, as quoted for the second single-stream cable card. So my follow-on question: is this the correct charge? Or should it be free since I only have one multi-stream cable card?


I'm not sure where you live, but if it is COMCAST/NE, the going rate has been $2.75/mo for an A/O, and no charge for the cableCARD. Now, that said, your description IS in fact different from mine. Notice there is no mention of the Series 3. Back to the point, I have not seen anyone in the comcast/NE area mention a different rate from $2.75/mo.



PHP:


1/21 - 2/20 Cablecard A/O 2.75
1/21 - 2/20 Cablecard A/O 2.75
1/21 - 2/20 Cablecard A/O 2.75

Also, I agree, it appears that you are getting charged only $1.50 for the cableCARD. No other A/O charges?


----------



## pl1

drhankz said:


> I haven't done it myself yet - but I ordered a Brand New
> TiVo HD box which should arrive Friday. I already have
> a 1TB drive in-hand. I will do the upgrade myself before
> I ever record a single program.


If I were you, I would first get my cableCARD(s) installed and paired. That way, you can take an image, and when you copy the image to your new hdd, it will not require the cableCARD(s) to be re-paired. Same with future hdd upgrades. Otherwise, if you ever change the drive, Comcast will have to come out again.


----------



## pl1

ericr74 said:


> So my follow-on question: is this the correct charge? Or should it be free since I only have one multi-stream cable card?


I forgot to answer this. Hmm, based on the price guide I have, it should be free. But, if you *****, you might incur other charges. So, I'm inclined to suggest that you wait for your first bill. Every area is different, so they may charge you for the cableCARD and not the A/O charge. I'm sure they will want something.


----------



## drhankz

pl1 said:


> If I were you, I would first get my cableCARD(s) installed and paired. That way, you can take an image, and when you copy the image to your new hdd, it will not require the cableCARD(s) to be re-paired. Same with future hdd upgrades. Otherwise, if you ever change the drive, Comcast will have to come out again.


I agree I can do it that way.

Or I can do the UPGRADE - and then Have Comcast
do the CableCard Install.

I do agree doing it that way - I would have to make
a BU image of the 1 TB in case I had to upgrade or
replace a dead drive to avoid the paring.

BUT I HAVE A SECRET WEAPON 

I have a personal Comcast Supervisor that will
get me to the right NOC to update the paring
myself if needed!


----------



## TI-82

Hey all, 

This seem to be where irritating Comcast stories go, let me know if anyone can help or direct me. I assume this thread has some good information in it, but 160 pages is a lot to pour over.

Anyway, I had a Comcast tech over earlier today to install a couple of single stream cards. I was originally irritated because he needed to be here at all; I had already dropped off my old digital box a week ago assuming I could just pick up some cards and follow the simple instructions (one of which, of course, is turning the TV on). I was sure the girl behind the inch-thick bulletproof glass at the local Comcast office lied to me as well about not knowing where they kept the cards and I could do nothing but stare at the the door behind her and imagine it held back an avalanche of cards I was not "qualified" to insert into a slot. Fine, $10 tech fee, just get it done.

What a joke when the guy arrives. Right off the bat he's setting me up for disappointment because another tech he works with was having problems when the second card goes in, firmware, etc. Appears to have no knowledge of a TiVo, doesn't know where the buttons are, etc.. Calls two other guys to make sure he's got the "procedure" down. Activate 1st card, then insert and activate second. Yeah, the instructions say that too.

Anyway, I don't know what happened, but the second card goes into a firmware update like he had alluded to originally, he gives up, and basically tells me I'm **** out of luck. Call Comcast and *****, and no, I can't keep the cards to keep trying.

Comcast CSR is nice but is trying to explain to me that no one is trained on TiVo. I explain to her it appeared to be an activation problem and maybe if I could get the cards back we could walk through the process. After a half hour of her going through dispatch to get the tech's story (I assume), she tells me that all of their CableCards are busted and I'll be the first one they call when they get it figured out. What BS.

So this is what I've learned so far:

1. I am not qualified to install a CableCard.
2. Only the untrained technicians are qualified.
3. Every CableCard they have is busted.
4. I see why they need the bullet-proof shield at the office now.

I'm only irritated because they're a monopoly for me here, but TV isn't that important and I'll gladly cancel cable for a few months if I don't get some satisfaction by the end of the week. Does this sound like a common problem with CableCard install?

Toms River, NJ


----------



## ericr74

pl1 said:


> I'm not sure where you live, but if it is COMCAST/NE, the going rate has been $2.75/mo for an A/O, and no charge for the cableCARD. Now, that said, your description IS in fact different from mine. Notice there is no mention of the Series 3. Back to the point, I have not seen anyone in the comcast/NE area mention a different rate from $2.75/mo.
> 
> 
> 
> PHP:
> 
> 
> 1/21 - 2/20 Cablecard A/O 2.75
> 1/21 - 2/20 Cablecard A/O 2.75
> 1/21 - 2/20 Cablecard A/O 2.75
> 
> Also, I agree, it appears that you are getting charged only $1.50 for the cableCARD. No other A/O charges?


I'm not sure what Comcast/NE is. If that's Nebraska, hell NO I don't live in Nebraska.  I'm in the Denver metro area, Colorado. They told me over the phone that A/O charges do not apply to me since I have only one digital outlet, and the first one incurs no A/O charge.


----------



## drhankz

TI-82 said:


> So this is what I've learned so far:
> 
> 1. I am not qualified to install a CableCard.
> 2. Only the untrained technicians are qualified.
> 3. Every CableCard they have is busted.
> 4. I see why they need the bullet-proof shield at the office now.
> 
> Toms River, NJ


#2 is the critical one. It has to do with he is
the only person who is allowed to talk to the
*Comcast Advanced Network Operations Center*
to read them the pairing information.

#3 is a fact of life with these CableCards. To get 5
good ones for me too 8 Cable Cards.


----------



## pientka

I received my TivoHD last week but a couple days before I called to make an appointment for cable card install. I could have gotten an appointment the next day but since I did not have the Tivo I decided to schedule it a week later. The cost for the install was quoted at $17.99 and the monthly cost $7.50.

I received my Tivo a few days before my appointment so I set it up without CCs and it worked great. The day of my appointment (which was between 10am-noon) I got a call (automated) around 10:30am that my installer would be there between 10:45 and 11:30. He arrived at 10:40am. He stayed about 1 hour and he installed a single M-card. I heard him call in the activation but did not pay close attention. Before he left he called me in and told me to complete guided setup and if something did not work I should call Comcast and they could help me remotely. He left.

After guided setup I did not get any of my subscriber channels (HBO, Starz, etc). I called in and the guy I talked to tried to restart the card with a signal but that had no effect. He tried again but it still did not clear the problem. He said maybe we should wait a bit so he would call me back in a half hour to check. He did call back around the half hour mark but the channels still had not come in (he really did not think we had to wait but it was worth a try). He forwarded me to another person and I asked that my installer return. She said she would set it up. About 15 mins later I got a call from my installer and he said the most likely cause was signal strength. He asked me to remove any splitters and go directly into the Tivo. Before I did so I checked the signal strength using the meter build into the Tivo (Settings->Channels->Signal Strength-Cable). It was in the 80s (I assume %) for one of the channels not comming in. I removed the splitters (I had 2 in the line) and the signal strength went up to the high 90s and sometimes 100 but the channels would still not come in. I called my installer back and told him what happened and he said he would stop by after he finshed his next 2 calls.

While waiting I checked this forum and noticed that some talked about the activation process and how activation numbers could be incorrectly relayed from the installer to Comcast. So I decided to call in to see if I could confirm the activation numbers. I explained the situation to the woman on the phone but before I could ask her about confirming the activation she put me on hold. She came back after a minute and said she sent a signal to my card. I told her that the guy I talked to earlier did the same thing but it had no affect. I asked her about confirming the activation and she said she would walk me through it but first she asked me to check one of the channels I was not receiving. I did and IT WAS NOW WORKING. I checked several others and they were all OK. I asked what happened and she said that the other guy did not send the correct signal and that the one she sent actually activated the card. She said she would cancel the installer.

A half hour later the installer called and said he was on his way. I told him not to come and explained the situation. He did not seem surprised, he also said he was not surprised that the did not call him to cancel because "they never call".

Lesson learned: as an earlier poster recommended DO NOT let the installer leave until you do guided setup and confirm your receive all your channels.

BTW I put the splitters back in the line (I need them to service my modem and other TVs) and I have no issues so I guess they had nothing to do with the problems.

Overall not a terrible experience but not as easy as it should be.


----------



## rhl

First, to briefly add a vote on getting an HD TiVo set up with Comcast: I didn't have any problems at all. The tech who came out knew what he was doing, had done it lots before, and I was running in a few minutes (plus the TiVo Directed Setup time, of course).

Two months later I now have a problem (same on both tuners): 
All HD channels are fine.
Digital channels between about 15 and 80 are missing (maybe others; I don't watch in the range above that)
Digital channels 2-14 are present but with considerable pixellation, ranging from modest to totally unwatchable (the severity varies in time with no particular pattern).
Analog channels (via a splitter to another non-digital device) are all fine.

Comcast sent a tech out two nights ago to fix. He checked signal strength at the TiVo (fine). He replaced the cablecard (multi-stream) and the problem is the same.

During the process he talked to some central office and was told two important facts: (1) someone knows they have a problem "addressing the cable cards" (but if I call Comcast the phone reps don't know what I'm talking about), and (2) at least one other person in the Denver area was having the exact same problem at the same time I was.

My conclusion is that this is either a problem in the Comcast network or in the TiVo box (TiVo HD). But the fact that someone else was having the same problem makes the TiVo unlikely as the source of the problem.

I'm posting here to (A) ask if others have heard of the same problem, and (B) get advice on how to get Comcast to take this seriously. The tech left the other night with instructions to tell me it would be fixed in a couple of hours. It's almost 48 hours later and the problem is still the same. And when I call Comcast all they want to do is send someone else out to check my installation again.


----------



## wizzy

pientka said:


> I received my TivoHD last week but a couple days before I called to make an appointment for cable card install. I could have gotten an appointment the next day but since I did not have the Tivo I decided to schedule it a week later. The cost for the install was quoted at $17.99 and the monthly cost $7.50.


If you're in the city, $7.50 is too much. I pay nothing for the single M-card for my TivoHD.


----------



## pl1

ericr74 said:


> I'm not sure what Comcast/NE is. If that's Nebraska, hell NO I don't live in Nebraska.  I'm in the Denver metro area, Colorado. They told me over the phone that A/O charges do not apply to me since I have only one digital outlet, and the first one incurs no A/O charge.


Oh sorry about that, N.E., North East. So, that fits then. I think your area is handling it correctly. Our area seems to be treating the A/O as the cableCARD charge.

Also, around here, they think that since it is a dual tuner, there are two outlets. So, first free, second has an A/O.


----------



## junonion

Well the Comcast tech showed up on tuesday morning to install two S Cablecards into my Tivo HD. When I asked about using a M card he said the warehouse had them but would not give one to him. He had 4 cards but two were for me and two for another customer. He handed me the card because he didn't want to touch a customer's equipment for fear of breaking it, and the card went through a LONG process of upgrading firmware (around 12-15 min). Guy was really patient and the card finally started to talk to Tivo and he called the numbers in. The lady on the other end instantly said that the card was bad. So we do the same with card #2 which all happens exactly the same (including the LONG wait for the upgrade) and he calls it in and they were able to send the signal. At this point he was at my house for close to an hour betwen both the firmware upgrades and waiting on hold to call in the numbers. When I checked channels I had most of them but not all and they kept going on and off (black screen to working channel). I told the tech to leave and I decided to restart the tivo box. After it came back all of my channels except premium were working. Quick call to tech support and they activated the premium back on the new card. While talking to tech I decided to make an appointment to try and at least get the second S card if not an M card and she made it for the next day.

Weds comes and the tech was scheduled to come between 4pm-7pm. He calls right after 4pm and tells us there are no more cablecards. He talked to my wife who doesn't know anything about this so she just said ok. I called Comcast and they said they definitly have cablecards left but even though it was only 5pm at this time (went through 2 other customer support people first), he could not send anyone out till tomorrow (friday).

So now hopeing I can get this figured out so I can record more than one show at a time.


----------



## drhankz

junonion said:


> Well the Comcast tech showed up on tuesday morning to install two S Cablecards into my Tivo HD.


I would ASK for the "M" cards.

I had 5 "S" cards that worked fine for the last two
years. Starting around Labor Day - 2007 - Cable 
Labs started to send out software updates that a
lot of "S" CableCards COULD NOT HANDLE. They 
are new Encryption Algorithms.

Totally by accident - one of my "S" cards just up
and died. I called Comcast for a replacement. The
tech brought an "M" card because they had no more
"S" cards at that time. When he saw it was going 
into a DVR - he first said he can't put an "M" card
in a DVR.

But he called his supervisor and got approval for it. 
It came up and worked fine. For the next 30 days or
so I noticed my 4 remaining "S" cards would hang 
up every few days and the "M" Card never hung up.

I asked a Comcast Supervisor to run a test - Replace
one of my Other "S" cards with an "M" card to see if
that DVR got stable. They Agreed. I waited another 
30 days and sure enough the remaining (3) "S" cards
would fail at least once a week. In December I asked
the Supervisor for three more "M" cards. I got them 
and Everything has been STABLE since then.

My EXPERIENCE suggests you should continue to ask 
for the "M" Card.


----------



## silypuddy

Well I had my tech visit to swap out my second cable card which was in firmware upgrade hell.

The tech knew what he was doing and it took a whole 5 minutes to swap the cards. We then talked about the Tivo and CableCards.

For those of you in the Twin Cities, the tech told me that M-cards are now available, but hard to find. Next time the card blows up, I'll see if that is true and try to cut back on my bill.


----------



## erivera

Hey TI-82,

I'm also from Toms River and going through a very similar situation. I guess I'm asking for double trouble because I have 2 S3 boxes that I need hooked up. One of my cards was going throuhg the firmware update as well. I tried to get him to leave the card but no luck either. He probably went you after my leaving my house. 

I would suggest that you don't even deal with Comcast's CSR. I've called a few times and I know more than they do. Contact Comcast's Executive Office at 215-640-8960. I just called them yesterday and the person I spoke with was very polite. He told me that I would get a call the following day from the local office. Two hours later I get a call but it is someone else from the Executive Office who said that she will follow my incident until it has been resolved. She assured me that someone from the local office will call me today and even gave me her direct number so that I can call her for any updates. It's worth making the call. They need to hear complaints. Especially similar complaints from the same area. Good luck. I'll post an update when I have more info.


----------



## Pinster56

I have Comcast coming out on Saturday to install cablecards in my new TiVo HD box. I read that I should set the new TiVo up two days ahead to download the software. Since I have a wireless connection, I assume the downloads will be instantaneous, hence no need to set up days ahead. Is this correct? I want to keep watching the recorded shows on my old connected DVR up until the morning of the install.


----------



## SrValasco

I live in Howard County, MD. This county is SA equipment while all others use Motorola.

Got my first ever Tivo for Xmas - an S3 HD. Took them a while to get some more cards in stock but i finally had my appointment for this morning. I've had a cable card in my plasma TV for over a year so I know how much the Comcast folks detest CableCards - it almost seems like a company script that they are reading whenever they come over.

Anyway, things didn't start well when the guys shows up and says "The work order says you needed a new cable CORD?" Huh? No man, a cable CARD. Someone had literally wrote on the work order that i needed a cable CORD. Good lord. So he left back to HQ to get some cable cards. As he was leaving, i suggested he bring a stack of them since it can take a few tries to get a good one.

He shows up 45 mins later with just two S-cards. He said they were the last two in stock. So I was expecting trouble. But much to my surprise, they both worked right away! I actual did the driving so he didn't have to touch anything. Popped in the first card - the info screen came up a minute later, he called it in and within a minute, i was getting the right channels. So then we just rinsed and repeated with the 2nd card and had the same excellent results.

I think these were a new batch of cards because when i called 2 weeks ago - they didn't have any in stock and I had a wait a week for them to get more.

Anyway, just wanted to share a positive story. (And pass along the "cable CORD" story as well).

Jason


----------



## Jeremy Stock

silypuddy said:


> For those of you in the Twin Cities, the tech told me that M-cards are now available, but hard to find. Next time the card blows up, I'll see if that is true and try to cut back on my bill.


I just had my CableCard install this morning in South Saint Paul. I also received 2 S-Cards, although the network people had heard of M-Cards, apparently in this area they've given out "very few" (The tech had the provisioning folks on speaker). The tech that came out had never heard of them.

My install was anything but smooth with the 2 cards, but luckily the tech was persistent and talked to three different people until the last actually knew what she was doing and got them both provisioned correctly.

At this point, I wouldn't even think of trying to get an M-Card. Comcast doesn't have their stuff together right now and it was clear that trying that could potentially screw things up in their system.


----------



## TriBruin

Pinster56 said:


> I have Comcast coming out on Saturday to install cablecards in my new TiVo HD box. I read that I should set the new TiVo up two days ahead to download the software. Since I have a wireless connection, I assume the downloads will be instantaneous, hence no need to set up days ahead. Is this correct? I want to keep watching the recorded shows on my old connected DVR up until the morning of the install.


I would highly suggest that you hook-up the Tivo the suggested two days in advance. Run through Guided Setup (with either Analog Cable or OTA) and ensure that the Tivo is working properly. My first TivoHD would not go farther than the Tivo Animation screen. I ended up having to exchange it for a new one. If I had waited, I would have wasted a truck roll from Comcast.

Also, you will to have the latest software update from Tivo before the CC are installed. There have been improvements in the software since the initial release, but the Tivo often still ship with older software releases.

Finally, the downloads are fast, but nowhere near instantaneous. Plus even after the download is finished, the Tivo will spend at least 1/2 hour to 45 minutes, indexing the newly download data. You want to Tivo ready to go when the installer arrives, he is not going to wait for you run through setup.


----------



## TonyD79

Well, the Cable Guy came this morning. 9:10 AM (7 to 10 window).

It went well. He had done Tivo before. Stuck in first card. It did some firmware update he hadn't seen before...took about 15 minutes. First card worked fine. He had some trouble contacting his office to get the card hit but said they now do them via text message and it was hit within 5 minutes.

Second card in, text message, another 5 minutes.

All was live. Cable guy left after he asked me to confirm that it was working. I forced recordings on HD channels to both tuners. He asked how I proved it (he used the information screens) and I told him what I did.

After he left, I reran guided setup and all is well.

Comcast has my account screwed up, though. I asked to drop HBO, Showtime and Starz when I returned my SA8300. But that is another story. They also owe me about a month's worth of digital, too, as I was without a box for that time. This could be an adventure....but at least the cable card install went well.

Oh, the installer said they returned the M cards as they have an issue. They are supposed to be fixed and sent back for the field. Said they would work for a few minutes then die.


----------



## TonyD79

SrValasco said:


> I live in Howard County, MD. This county is SA equipment while all others use Motorola.
> 
> Got my first ever Tivo for Xmas - an S3 HD. Took them a while to get some more cards in stock but i finally had my appointment for this morning. I've had a cable card in my plasma TV for over a year so I know how much the Comcast folks detest CableCards - it almost seems like a company script that they are reading whenever they come over.
> 
> Anyway, things didn't start well when the guys shows up and says "The work order says you needed a new cable CORD?" Huh? No man, a cable CARD. Someone had literally wrote on the work order that i needed a cable CORD. Good lord. So he left back to HQ to get some cable cards. As he was leaving, i suggested he bring a stack of them since it can take a few tries to get a good one.
> 
> He shows up 45 mins later with just two S-cards. He said they were the last two in stock. So I was expecting trouble. But much to my surprise, they both worked right away! I actual did the driving so he didn't have to touch anything. Popped in the first card - the info screen came up a minute later, he called it in and within a minute, i was getting the right channels. So then we just rinsed and repeated with the 2nd card and had the same excellent results.
> 
> I think these were a new batch of cards because when i called 2 weeks ago - they didn't have any in stock and I had a wait a week for them to get more.
> 
> Anyway, just wanted to share a positive story. (And pass along the "cable CORD" story as well).
> 
> Jason


Wow! My story is pretty much opposite. Comcast was very friendly and helpful in getting my cable cards installed. They did have a shortage that I had to wait for but they were pro-active in telling me about it and working on getting me the cards as soon as they came in.

No push back from them at all from the first call to the installation.

But at least our installs both went well.


----------



## TonyD79

RBlount said:


> I would highly suggest that you hook-up the Tivo the suggested two days in advance. Run through Guided Setup (with either Analog Cable or OTA) and ensure that the Tivo is working properly. My first TivoHD would not go farther than the Tivo Animation screen. I ended up having to exchange it for a new one. If I had waited, I would have wasted a truck roll from Comcast.
> 
> Also, you will to have the latest software update from Tivo before the CC are installed. There have been improvements in the software since the initial release, but the Tivo often still ship with older software releases.
> 
> Finally, the downloads are fast, but nowhere near instantaneous. Plus even after the download is finished, the Tivo will spend at least 1/2 hour to 45 minutes, indexing the newly download data. You want to Tivo ready to go when the installer arrives, he is not going to wait for you run through setup.
> 
> And you want to make sure you get the latest software for sure. The software on my box when I got it last month crashed about every 15 minutes. I called Tivo and they said to get the update as many boxes were having problems with the old code. I have hung twice in a month since.


+1000

If you have a bad box, you will have to have Comcast come out again.

Plus, you don't run guided setup with them at all. If you have the setup done, you can test the cards without guide data. Then you do the setup with the cards in after the cable guy leaves. No reason for him to sit around for the hour it may take to get the new guide data. If the cards work, they work.


----------



## ckgoodwin

I am in San Jose about to get Comcast installed for my TiVo HD. Do folks know if Bay Area Comcast doing M-cards or only S-cards?

Thanks,

- Chris


----------



## 1283

ckgoodwin said:


> I am in San Jose about to get Comcast installed for my TiVo HD. Do folks know if Bay Area Comcast doing M-cards or only S-cards?


Both M-Cards and self-installation should be available.


----------



## lateknight

c3 said:


> Both M-Cards and self-installation should be available.


Those are two of the best pieces of news I've heard in a while. For the self install do they just give you the number and you wait on hold for a while to activate? (I'm in Oakland, so not sure if it'll be different than SJ)


----------



## kiwi22

I have been hoping I could get some help on this forum dealing with comcast. I received the tivo HD for Christmas, and I have heard 3 seperate excuses from Comcast as to why they will not help me, and I have had 3 techs come to my house in the past week. 

After going to the local office, they originally told me "we don't do that here". I live in a somewhat rural county who had been bought out by comcast a couple years ago and on the first of the year would be using the Richmond, VA lineup. I politely told them that they had to provide me with the cable cards. 

I had a scheduled tech (sub contractor) come out a few days later. He calls on his way here and claims that "they don't have any cable cards left". I told him fine, but that he would have to provide me with written documentation. He calls back a few minutes later saying that they do have some. He comes over with 2 single stream motorolla cards. Says he's never installed a cable card before him. I go over the instructions with him. He stays for about an hour, wondering if the card will ever become activated. He leaves me with both cards saying I can activate the 2nd one if the first one ever comes on. Right after he leaves, IT WORKS!!!  I am so excited I call and try to get the second one activated. All the call center people I talked to will not let me do it, saying he hasn't "closed out his work order" and they can't get in touch with him. The 3rd lady I talked to says that it was wrong for him to leave the job without activating the second one, and was "putting it on escalation" and says she is going to call a supervising tech and refund my installation fee. Whatever. I just want to activate the card.

The second guy comes out, and says that the subcontractor was wrong to install it the way he did (WHO CARES! It worked fine!) And that he needs a special code for my rural county. He gets the numbers I had written down and claims hes going to talked to somebody about it in person that may know the codes.

A day later, some of my channels stop working.

Another tech comes out. A real know it all. He says sorry to bring bad news, but cable cards have never worked in Powhatan, and that Comcast isn't set up to run cable cards in this area. He refused to even look at my Tivo box, saying that the firmware only works for a few days in the cards, then it stops. I am not a technical person, I know nothing about firmware. He says that even though I am about a mile away from the county line (a mile away from a county that apparently does offer cable cards) I will not be able to have the cable cards work at this time due to some codes they have to put in the computer. 

Has anyone else heard of these codes they are mentioning or firmware problems that cause the cable card to drop channels?? Any help would be greatly appreciated. I refuse to give up on this.


----------



## jlb

tivoROCKSme said:


> I'll tell you, it's SUPER easy with the right TORX bits and the WINMFS software. Literally less than one hour start to finish and you can be done. And it can save much $$ as opposed to buying the My DVR Expander. Plus, using WinMFS you can potentially add over 2 TB :up: of space as opposed to being limited to a 500MB expander with the tiny 160MB :down: internal.
> 
> But, on the other side, if you're not comfortable doing it, don't do it.


I know. I am totally with you. But I am just too worried about messing things up totally and then having to deal with the anti-WAF and my daughter wanting to know how/why daddy screwed up the TiVo. Based on our watching habits, the 660gb would likely be plenty. But, I am hoping they release a 1TB version by May.


----------



## drhankz

kiwi22 said:


> Has anyone else heard of these codes they are mentioning or firmware problems that cause the cable card to drop channels?? Any help would be greatly appreciated. I refuse to give up on this.


I certainly have never heard your Story. That sounds 
like the kind of story you tell at a BAR while Drinking 

But Seriously - CableCards need to be refreshed with
Encryption Keys. If the KEY is LOST - then your channels
disappear.

I suppose - but I don't know for sure - maybe your cable
system is so old they can reliably provide the refresh keys
that you would need for reliable service.

I'm on a modern Comcast Cable System and in September 
2007 - the FW for the "S" cards was updated and many 
CableCards were failing. Replacing them with "M" cards
which are the Next Generation - solved the problems here.

I hope that helps.


----------



## halo0

drew00001 said:


> In Seattle, we got 4 new HD channels last Thursday. Originally, the channel names were not listed, but I filled out Tivo's on-line form, and such were added. Now, we do NOT have the schedule data for these new channels. No one seems to know how to fix this on the AVSForum for Seattle Comcast. Accordingly, I would appreciate any suggestions. Thank you.


I have this same problem here in Ann Arbor MI. We just had 4 new HD channels added and I can see them but I get no channel or program info in my guide. Anybody know how to remedy this?


----------



## pjbrownva

KraziJoe said:


> On an update, I never received a call, so I called back today and they said they expect Cable Cards this week and they would call me when they become available.
> I doubt they will, but one never knows.


Krazi Joe,

Any updates?

I'm in Arlington, VA too and I should be getting my Tivo HD tomorrow.
I haven't called Comcast yet about getting the CableCards, but I figured that we should stay in touch to share experiences (both good and bad) and so that we all have as much info as possible. (Ditto for MrLogical)


----------



## pjbrownva

mrlogical said:


> I don't know that I feel any more confident now that someone will show up with cablecards for me at my next appointment, but at least at this point I have specific people to complain to and it'll cost them another $20 every time they mess up (the $20 doesn't make me feel that much better, but it makes me feel good to know at least they're losing money by screwing me over).


Mr. Logical,

Any updates. I'm also in Arlington, VA and I'm getting my TivoHD tomorrow. I'm hoping that we can share info and experiences (good or bad) so that at least we'll have more info than just what Comcast tells us.


----------



## ckgoodwin

c3 said:


> Both M-Cards and self-installation should be available.


Hmmm, I am in the 95125 zip code and when I called to set up the install today, the rep was clearly reading from a script that mentioned both S/M-cards but said she had to check "what was available" in my area and after some checking came back and said s-cards only. I asked why and she said she didn't know but that's what the system said was available.

I am in the San Jose/Campbell "neighborhood" - anyone else get an M-card in this area? I guess if they can get 2 S-cards working and bill me correctly I don't really care but I'd prefer to keep the HW config as simple as possible.

- Chris


----------



## mrlogical

pjbrownva said:


> Mr. Logical,
> 
> Any updates. I'm also in Arlington, VA and I'm getting my TivoHD tomorrow. I'm hoping that we can share info and experiences (good or bad) so that at least we'll have more info than just what Comcast tells us.


Comcast had promised to call me tonight to tell me whether it looked like they'd have cabelcards for my appointment Saturday morning. By 10PM they hadn't called, so I called Denise, the rep I'd spoken with and reminded her who I was. "Oh, I was supposed to call you!" Right. Which is what passes for an apology in Comcast's world I guess. Turns out since she didn't remember to call me earlier, by the time I called her to find out what the deal was, the warehouse was closed so she couldn't check anymore. She didn't think I would be getting cards because I wasn't scheduled to have a card "routed" to me (I think that's the term she used, something like that), but then she realized I wasn't supposed to have my appointment til Saturday (she thought it was Friday), so apparently that wouldn't be in the system yet either way. So long story short, she didn't call me like she was supposed to and by the time I called her she couldn't find out, but someone will allegedly call me tomorrow night to let me know whether I need to be awake tomorrow at 9AM or not.


----------



## Go Bears

pyrosas said:


> San Francisco
> 
> The second rep I chatted to seems to know what she is talking about it. The first one was kinda clueless. Still don't know why the install fee is so much, compare to other people in the area.
> 
> Install Fee: 27.99
> Both cards free of a monthly fee.
> Getting it installed on the 23rd.


I first called 1-800-COMCAST and the person on the phone said that they would only send out a person to install the card for $15.99. Cards were 1.79 for the first one. 2nd one free. Well, I called again, got another person and they said they have them at the local stores. After work, I went over to the San Ramon office and picked up a M-Stream card for my TiVo HD.

Charge was $6.99 for two cards. When I return my cable box, the price goes down to $1.79.


----------



## jlib

pientka said:


> ...Lesson learned: as an earlier poster recommended DO NOT let the installer leave until you do guided setup and confirm your receive all your channels...


It's OK to keep the installer captive until all is working but absolutely _do not_ do a guided setup until they are gone. All the channel testing should be done from within the Cable Card setup screen (generally you only need to check your premium channels).


----------



## KraziJoe

pjbrownva said:


> Krazi Joe,
> 
> Any updates?
> 
> I'm in Arlington, VA too and I should be getting my Tivo HD tomorrow.
> I haven't called Comcast yet about getting the CableCards, but I figured that we should stay in touch to share experiences (both good and bad) and so that we all have as much info as possible. (Ditto for MrLogical)


Just that they state they have no cards yet. IN the local thread at AVS Forums it appears that Loundon county has cards as someone got an M Card installed.

I called asking why Loundon had cards but Arlington/Alexandria did not have any and the CSR said that they are coded for a different area and would not work on our system. I then stated that Loundon is a SA system and the cards should work regardless. She said not they would not, so I just let it drop. 
She said it should be Tuesday, the 21st, and would call me when they come in.

I am not holding my breath.


----------



## drhankz

Go Bears said:


> Charge was $6.99 for two cards. When I return my cable box, the price goes down to $1.79.


GOOD LUCK trying to get them activated.


----------



## pjbrownva

KraziJoe said:


> She said it should be Tuesday, the 21st, and would call me when they come in. I am not holding my breath.


Thanks for the update. I would suggest calling on Monday and again on Tues if necessary -- hopefully the cards will come in (and it's not just BS that they are feeding us)... but I also doubt that they will call you.

-Phil


----------



## CrispyCritter

KraziJoe said:


> I called asking why Loundon had cards but Arlington/Alexandria did not have any and the CSR said that they are coded for a different area and would not work on our system. I then stated that Loundon is a SA system and the cards should work regardless. She said not they would not, so I just let it drop.


Just a note that this is one of those rare instances where the excuse of the cable rep is probably correct. The cablecards have to be entered in the local administrative system, and known to the local head-end.


----------



## MrChad

KraziJoe said:


> Just that they state they have no cards yet. IN the local thread at AVS Forums it appears that Loundon county has cards as someone got an M Card installed.
> 
> I called asking why Loundon had cards but Arlington/Alexandria did not have any and the CSR said that they are coded for a different area and would not work on our system. I then stated that Loundon is a SA system and the cards should work regardless. She said not they would not, so I just let it drop.
> She said it should be Tuesday, the 21st, and would call me when they come in.
> 
> I am not holding my breath.


I'm the guy from Loudoun County who got an M-card installed. 

Just to recap my experience:

Saturday: I called Comcast customer service in anticipation of my TiVo HD unit arriving within a couple of days. I was told that no CableCards were available in my area, but that I would be called back when they arrived.

Tuesday: My TiVo HD arrived. I called Comcast back and asked again about the CableCards. The first rep told me that their CableCards do not work with "front-loading TiVo units" (i.e. TiVo HDs). I called back and the second rep told me that CableCards were available and she scheduled an appointment for Wednesday morning. Meanwhile, I set up the TiVo HD, got the program info downloaded and the latest software installed.

Wednesday: My tech showed up Wednesday morning on time. He had two cards with him and said that he was familiar with CableCard installs. First card was DOA as soon as it was inserted. Second card (S-card) fared better, but after he called in to activate the card we could not get it to pull down channels. His dispatcher said that she would work on getting things working on her end. He left to finish his other morning jobs, gave me his manager's direct line and said that he would call back to follow up.

I tried calling Comcast a few times to re-send the activation signal to my card, but clearly it was not activated. Finally, frustrated, I called the tech's manager. He said that he was on his way to the local Comcast office and knew a woman who was familiar with CableCard installs. He promised to pick up an M-card for me and schedule an appointment for one of his guys to come back out the next morning and fix the install. The original tech called me back later and said that he personally would be back out the next morning.

Thursday: True, to his word, the tech showed up on time again, apologizing repeatedly and thanking me for my patience. He had done some prep work ahead of time, because the M-card he had was already assigned to my account and set up correctly. All he had to do was pop it in and the channels started appearing. So far all of my HD and premiums are coming in and working great.

Overall, my experience was a lot better than the horror stories I've read online. I guess persistence and a competent contractor are keys to success.


----------



## rader023

I am amazed at the difference in Comcast from one area to the next. I hear these horror stories and I feel terrible for you guys. It seems that either my comcast in Seattle has more volume of cable cards, because they told me they have done thousands of CC installs after the holidays, or the are just more friendly to the idea? Or maybe their cable system is setup to make it easier? 

Anybody know why the disparity in CC installs?


----------



## drhankz

rader023 said:


> I am amazed at the difference in Comcast from one area to the next. I hear these horror stories and I feel terrible for you guys. It seems that either my comcast in Seattle has more volume of cable cards, because they told me they have done thousands of CC installs after the holidays, or the are just more friendly to the idea? Or maybe their cable system is setup to make it easier?
> 
> Anybody know why the disparity in CC installs?


I AGREE - Same Here in New England or at least the 
part of New England - I live in - NH.

I have 5 CableCards Installed and the Installers have 
ALWAYS been 100% Competent. And I never faced
any shortage problems even upgrading from 5 "S"
cards to 5 "M" cards. Although my Comcast Techs
have told me the "S" cards are getting harder to 
come by because they are OBSOLETED by the "M"
Cards. Comcast does not order any more "S" cards.


----------



## funseeker22

Just wanted to post my nightmare experience, and affirm that :down:Comcast:down: incompetency is alive & well in the Boston area.

Our household took the big leap & bought two TivoHD's and two lifetime packages (a $199 transfer, and another $399 limited-offer deal). We're dumping our two comcast HD DVR's (3416's).

The first wave of battle of course was at the local (Salem, MA) payment office trying to get the cablecards. No go there - she (the rep) wouldn't give us any. This wasn't a total shock, since I checked the comcast site beforehand and saw that only a few towns on the South Shore of Boston have payment centers that stock 'cablecard self-install kits'. Being on the North Shore, I was screwed. Thought it was worth the shot though. She did make an appointment for us (had to spoonfeed the order to her, no knowledge of M-card vs. S-card, Tivo installs, etc).

2nd wave of battle was on the phone - the point here was to a) confirm the appointment and b) try to affirm that 2 M-cards could be sent along with a Tivo-competent tech. This took a few attempts - a couple disconnects, a couple transfers to nowhere, a couple 'we don't have M-cards', etc. Finally got a CSR to confirm the order and our requirements, although we were told repeatedly that 'once a work order is placed, you cannot change it without cancelling/rescheduling'. So all we got to do was post 'notes' on the order.

3rd wave: D-Day. TivoHD's installed, networked, loaded with latest software: check. Competent on-time Comcast installer: negative. The tech arrives at the end of his window. English wasn't great, and he didn't seem to know what job he was coming to do - so explaining that I needed cablecards installed into two TivoHD units was laborious. I knew I was screwed...

He looked over one unit, saying strange things like "let me see what the modem is on this" and other weird things. He was very unsure of the situation. He went to the truck and came back - with two M-cards. I thought we might get through this, when he drops the bomb: "I am sorry sir, but I cannot do the Tivo install". He goes on to say that he is a contractor, and it was decided a few days ago that _*contractors cannot do cablecard installs into Tivo's, only 'in-house' Comcast techs can*_. He went on to explain that the installs can take hours (yeah, I mean I know that's a possibility) and that he only gets paid $13.95.

He won't do the install, and I plead with him to just leave me the 2 M-cards, and that I know how to do the install, pairing, etc. He is sorry, but insists "this is something I cannot do", since the cards are his responsibility. I keep him there and get on the phone with Comcast, really pissed - the CSR says 'I don't know why they would send a contractor out there', thus backing-up this tech's excuse for why he can't do the install. I am "guaranteed" that a Comcast tech *will be sent same day* to do the installs. I get the CSR's contact info and the contractor tech leaves - M-cards in hand - and the 4th wave of battle commences.

Wave 4: The wait. The original window was 1pm - 3pm. Stayed home from work and all. Was told proper tech would be by b/w 4-7pm. By 5:30, nothing so I called back. Got different CSR at national ctr - you need to be persistent to get the call center in your local market. Couple more calls, and I get the Boston/North Shore call ctr in Malden. Couldn't get my main CSR, got another one who reaffirmed the tech would be there. 6:15pm - I see a Comcast van ride around my block - I run out to see if he's parking, but nothing. Call back latest CSR contact - she says he's on another job, should be there at 7pm or just after. 7:30pm - nothing. Call back, finally get back to original CSR who 'guaranteed' that the right tech would be there same day to do the installs. She feels awful, she investigates (lots of hold-time). Ultimately, I get a call back from a college-educated manager to mitigate.

5th wave: The manager indicates that they cannot reach the tech or the tech's supervisor - they are not sure what happened to him. Apologizes, etc, etc. She wants to reschedule - before we go there, I get her to give me a $20 account credit and re-credit my last bill's charges for my two DVR's (worth $35). I wanted more but I guess $55 will have to do. I kept her on the phone for a good 10mins, hemming and hawing about what day to reschedule for with my wife. Finally settle on Saturday.

Here's the kicker - she says that the problem with the contractor tech is that he had 'misunderstood' the job, thinking that he was installing 'Comcast Tivo's'. THAT job she says, is what contractors can't do. She said that contractors can & regularly do cablecard installs into non-Comcast Tivo units. I indicate how perplexed I am with what she is saying, which is insane on so many levels: *a)* my TivoHD boxes were clearly proprietary units, having nothing to do with Comcast *b)* 'Comcast Tivo' is a software upgrade, not a piece of hardware, *c)* how would I have even gotten the boxes if they were indeed 'Comcast Tivo's', since tech installation is req'd, etc, etc. We came to the conclusion that the contractor tech was a moron, however I am not sold on the Comcast manager's explanation either.

So, we'll see how Saturday goes. I hate to say it, but with this level of difficulty involved in getting two TivoHD units up and running, the days of Tivo self-branded DVR's & service are numbered. People won't deal with this - if the Comcast Tivo software gets refined 'good enough', the masses will go with it and we'll all become very niche. There's no way I could 'sell' my neighbor on TivoHD without a HUGE disclaimer on how bad Comcast is in supporting the units, and the high probability of them having a nightmare situation in activating the units.

For the $1000 I just shelled out to Tivo in equipment & lifetime fees, they should be working the logistics with Comcast for me, and ensuring that the job gets done right. I'd gladly pay them $10-15 or whatever for this service. This way, when things go wrong, they can capture, quantify, & document all these horror stories and present them in testimony to the FCC. This is the only way Comcast will get the message. It's nice that Tivo puts a flyer in the box for the installer - but when you're dealing with incompetency on the level that we're dealing with here -the flyer isn't enough.


----------



## nugga22

I called today to setup my tech visit for my new THD. I was told that Mechanicsburg, PA didn't have m-cards and that I would have to pay for two cards. I asked if I was still charged the $5 HDTV fee, and he told me that I was. Does anyone have any information about this fee or the availability of m-cards in this area? I've read some places that it wasn't supposed to be charged, but I'm not sure about this. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## mostman

Just picked up my HD TiVo last night. I moved my SCARD from my TV into the TiVo. Called Comcast, told them to re-pair the card, they told me "That can not be done over the phone. But we can ping the card and see what happens."

Well they did that and the card started to receive basic channels - but no premium channels. 

So now I have someone coming out next week to bring me a new card so that I can still use my current one in my TV. First rep I spoke to insisted that I needed two cards. Next rep I spoke to said that she had heard about MCARDs but didn't think Comcast had those yet.

Then I figured I would take a different route. I called tech support. THAT rep knew RIGHT away what an MCARD was, said they had them, said she would make a note on my service appointment that I need one.

Shouldn't Comcast hold a company meeting or something and make sure people are on the same friggen page?


----------



## hybucket

Hope you got the TiVO at South Bay Best Buy and got the 50$ gift card.
I am setting up mine now (but without Comcast yet)...when I first called them, I got someone who had no idea either...I said thank you, hung up, dialed again, and got someone who knew exactly what I was talking about. Just a matter of perserverance.


----------



## TroyGoode

I'm in Arlington VA and have been waiting for my cards since Christmas. I was scheduled for my 3rd appointment today and have now been told yet again that they have no CableCARDS in the warehouse. I'm now schedule for the 23rd, but at this point I have absolutely zero faith in Comcast's ability to deliver on their promise.

Luckily for me Fios should be available in my building in about 2 weeks...


----------



## funseeker22

> Hope you got the TiVO at South Bay Best Buy and got the 50$ gift card.


Actually, I _did_ get one of the HD units from BB (at the Cambridgeside Galleria) and got the $50 GC...what's up with that? Totally unadvertised deal. : )

The other one I got from CC for $269 in NH, no tax and used a coupon.


----------



## TroyGoode

An update for the Arlington, VA people:

I just got off the phone with David (#0407), a floor supervisor at the call center. The Arlington VA warehouse has been completely out of CableCARDS for a week and a half and are currently also out of HD boxes. Shipments reach the warehouse every Tuesday, but the previous shipment did not contain any CableCARDs. Also, there is no way to know if next week's shipment will contain any.

I have scheduled an appointment for Wednesday morning; hopefully they get some in on Tuesday...


----------



## TonyD79

jlib said:


> It's OK to keep the installer captive until all is working but absolutely _do not_ do a guided setup until they are gone. All the channel testing should be done from within the Cable Card setup screen (generally you only need to check your premium channels).


Yes, having them wait for guided setup is a complete waste of time as the cablecards can be tested without guided setup.

The best test I can think of....start a recording on the highest category you have (like a premium HD channel) then start another one on another channel (next highest channel you can pick). That will prove that both cards are working as they will both be needed for that test.

Guided setup just gets the guide information for you.


----------



## mrlogical

FINALLY!

My process has been long and tedious, you can go back in this thread if you want the details. I had my 5th installation appointment in Arlington, VA scheduled for this morning. I was supposed to get a call on Thursday night so I could confirm whether they'd actually have a cablecard for me. The CSR forgot, however, and by the time I called her to get her to confirm, the warehouse was closed for the night. She wasn't going to be in Friday night, so she had another woman call me for Friday night to do the same. I actually did get a call on Friday night, but the CSR could only tell me that she'd called the warehouse several times and no one answered. Great. So between that and very recent posts in this thread from others in Arlington VA being told there were no cablecards, I figured Saturday morning would be another canceled appointment.

Imagine my surprise, then, when around 10AM my girlfriend nudges me and tells me she thinks the doorbell rang. So I climbed out of bed and did indeed find a Comcast technician (not a contractor) standing in my doorway. What's more, when I put him in front of my Tivo HD--he actually had a cablecard for me! An M Card, no less! He popped it in and it took a while for him to get ahold of the Comcast people on the phone for him to enter in the various card numbers, but once he did, everything worked immediately. Basic channels, premium channels, HD channels, everything. I thanked him, he left, I started guided setup...and then I realized I'd never checked the other tuner. So as soon as guided setup completed, I checked both tuners out and still no problems. FINALLY! Everything works! Hooray!

To those who are being told that there are no cablecards in Arlington VA, I wonder if perhaps I didn't end up getting mine because I called and complained to a Comcast supervisor. Perhaps of the limited numbers they have laying around they made a note to help the pissed off customer they just had to credit $100-150 for their mistakes? Or perhaps the people saying they have no cards just don't know what they're talking about, or perhaps I just got lucky and someone turned theirs in last night and it was ready for me to use this morning. Good luck everyone.


----------



## drhankz

mrlogical said:


> To those who are being told that there are no cablecards in Arlington VA,.


Just remember their OWN Comcast DVRs use the same "M"
Card.

Now if you were Comcast - where would you want your "M"
Cards going


----------



## pl1

drhankz said:


> Just remember their OWN Comcast DVRs use the same "M"
> Card.
> 
> Now if you were Comcast - where would you want your "M"
> Cards going


Has anyone even seen a Comcast STB with cableCARDs yet? There is no reason for them to use them. They only have to produce NEW units with cableCARDs. All of their old stuff is still useable and you can be sure that they stocked up.


----------



## drhankz

pl1 said:


> Has anyone even seen a Comcast STB with cableCARDs yet?


I have a new Motorola DVR with the Cable Card hidden 
in a rear Compartment.


----------



## pl1

drhankz said:


> I have a new Motorola DVR with the Cable Card hidden
> in a rear Compartment.


 OK, You got me! I figured it would be a very long time since we'd be seeing those. Looks like I figured wrong.


----------



## Lemmywinks

I live in Richmond, VA and ordered my TivoHD last Sunday and scheduled Comcast for last Friday. Tivo showed up Thursday and Comcast called at 8am Friday saying they couldn't install that day due to and I quote "A glitch in ALL the CableCards". This sounded fishy so I called again and was able to set up an install for 8-11 the next day, today (Saturday). 11:15 rolls around and no call, no show (shocking) so I call CC and asked the Rep if anyone was actually going to come out. See told me that she would email the dispatch people about my problem and then they would email her back and she would call me back. She said it would take about 10 or 15 minutes, 45 minutes later no one had called me back (shocking) so I called back and spoke to the same rep who informed me that they someone was supposed to have called me but they are out of CableCards. Awesome. So I asked to speak to her manager, for I was quite pissed for being lied to, the no call/no show, ect. I was then informed the Manager was on the other line and would have to call me back (shocking). I asked for the Managers extension because Comcast has F'ed me at every given opportunity and the Manager NEVER calls back. Rep says the Manager doesn't have an extension (shocking) and that he would just tell me the same thing as her. I asked her if she had the authority to credit my account then, and her response was why did they need to credit my account. 

So at this point I have no idea when, if ever I am going to get my CableCards from Comcast. Is anyone else in the Central VA area having this problem or does anyone have any suggestions as to what I can do to speed up, or get any results, period?

The year or so I have been dealing with Comcast has made me realize one thing, Comcast could play a huge part in helping us win the war on terror. Instead of having to waterboard or "torture" captured terrorists for information, the CIA should just make them sign up for Comcast's triple play and then give them TivoHD's. I guarantee even the most hardend of terrorist will sing like a bird after dealing with Comcast for a couple of months and was told everything would work perfectly find if he would just tell us where Bin Laden was hiding. Comcast could also help prepare our troops for battle. CC reps/techs have the ability to harness and intensify a killing instinct and to bring out a want and need to hurt and destroy that I never knew I had in me. For the first time in my life I can understand how someone could have enough hatred inside of them that they would strap bombs to themselves. Comcast has shown me how the enemy thinks and I think exposing our troops to this (though I would not wish such horrors on anyone, but sacrifices must be made in war) would help them in battle.

Update: While I was writing this thread Comcast called my girlfriend and told her our cable/internet would be free until the CableCards come in. That does make me feel better, but I will reserve giving them credit for actually doing a good deed until i see the bill.


----------



## dswallow

pl1 said:


> Has anyone even seen a Comcast STB with cableCARDs yet? There is no reason for them to use them. They only have to produce NEW units with cableCARDs. All of their old stuff is still useable and you can be sure that they stocked up.


I've seen them. At my neighbors, actually.

But for all it matters they may as well not be CableCARD compatible. The CableCARD is inserted in a slot and a metal plate is screwed down over it. All association of the CableCARD ID #'s is done at the warehouse and all Comcast does in the field is use the same box serial number that they used before. All other authorization info is pre-stored with the box serial number in their system.

For all it really matters they could've hidden the CableCARD inside. I really don't consider it following the spirit of the FCC mandate.


----------



## bizzy

Lemmywinks said:


> The year or so I have been dealing with Comcast has made me realize one thing, Comcast could play a huge part in helping us win the war on terror. Instead of having to waterboard or "torture" captured terrorists for information, the CIA should just make them sign up for Comcast's triple play and then give them TivoHD's. I guarantee even the most hardend of terrorist will sing like a bird after dealing with Comcast for a couple of months and was told everything would work perfectly find if he would just tell us where Bin Laden was hiding. Comcast could also help prepare our troops for battle. CC reps/techs have the ability to harness and intensify a killing instinct and to bring out a want and need to hurt and destroy that I never knew I had in me. For the first time in my life I can understand how someone could have enough hatred inside of them that they would strap bombs to themselves. Comcast has shown me how the enemy thinks and I think exposing our troops to this (though I would not wish such horrors on anyone, but sacrifices must be made in war) would help them in battle.


Lemmy in '08!!!!


----------



## pl1

dswallow said:


> For all it really matters they could've hidden the CableCARD inside. I really don't consider it following the spirit of the FCC mandate.


Very interesting. Remember, it was the cablecos who wanted cableCARDs. This pretty much proves they (at least Comcast) never really "wanted" them in the first place.


----------



## drhankz

pl1 said:


> OK, You got me! I figured it would be a very long time since we'd be seeing those. Looks like I figured wrong.


I did just get mine last Saturday so it is VERY NEW.


----------



## drhankz

dswallow said:


> All association of the CableCARD ID #'s is done at the warehouse and all Comcast does in the field is use the same box serial number that they used before. All other authorization info is pre-stored with the box serial number in their system..


ABSOLUTELY correct. I had my new DVR with the 
hidden cable card inside installed last Saturday.

All the tech did was plug it into the AC and hookup
the cable and it was up and running. TOOK LESS 
than 5 minutes - no phone calls at all.


----------



## bizzy

pl1 said:


> Very interesting. Remember, it was the cablecos who wanted cableCARDs. This pretty much proves they (at least Comcast) never really "wanted" them in the first place.


Actually, it was the FCC who mandated separable conditional access. The cable industry hated the idea as much as Bell hated Carterphone, and dragged their feet as long as possible.

When it became clear that they would have to do at least a token effort, they cooked up CableCard. It's the industry equivalent to little Bobby doing his book report the night before its due.

Now that they're being forced to eat their own dog food, their objective is to demonstrate exactly how onerous and unusable it is.


----------



## pl1

bizzy said:


> Now that they're being forced to eat their own dog food, their objective is to demonstrate exactly how onerous and unusable it is.


They are succeeding on that point, at least. They sure aren't making it easy. I'm surprised as many people who put up with it are in fact putting up with it. The hoops you have to jump through (in a lot of the cases) are ridiculous. And now, for good measure, they are going to increase the price for A/O's.


----------



## drunkmonkey

arggh after much stress my tivohd is working with a mcard.

I am from San francisco bay area. I bought my tivohd on monday as an early bday gift. all of monday i pretty much read up on the forums and comcast.net to check out my options. Tuesday, i found out that in my area they have self install kits for the cable card. Order one asking for an mcard. the pink one. 

On tuesday picked it up but they only game me an one Scard instead of two, i was in a hurry and they were closing, so thats my fault. but they were charging me for two even though i have one. no biggie. i would just return again on friday to pick up a either a mcard or a other scard. 

I go and setup my scard and it was fine first csr didnt get a host id or data id stating that they have that already and they will send a signal > phhff whatever. hanged up and called 15mins later and found a lady who knew what she needed gave the host and data. complete. one card working. now i'll wait to pick up a second card. 

Fast forward to friday and take a day off work just to get this working. Go down to my payment center picked up actually a Mcard instead Scard. So i take the scard out and put the mcard in. First off I would like to say i wish comcast would follow a standard procedure with the self install kits. for the whole day i was calling every 15mins trying to get my channels on. i kept saying i needs to be paired and validated i have the host ids ect ect but they kept on insisting that they have all that and kept on saying i just ping or sent a signal. i would get most of my channels except for my hbohd and regular hbo. i would get the please call us to pair and activate service. 

So pretty much all night i just kept call getting bounce around different answers saying i just sent the signal they have a backlog of signals of 15mins. i gave up and said i'll try this sat again. So i called again got a fairly knownledgble csr but he couldnt do anything and offered to send a tech out as he thinks its the card. but not until wednesday which i couldnt take a day off. so i said forget it i'll just return it and get a new mcard and start fresh. 

Got my new mcard. called again and again said i just sent a signal didnt want my new data id and host. getting really stress out already. waited 15mins called again and finally got a really smart guy. he asked for the host id and data and the unit id. first said these cards need three signals. one to wipe the card out. and he stayed on the phone with me still that happen. then a second signal to get the channels i am suppose to get. waited on the phone with me and a third to make it stick. so i tested out my channels and it works!! finally a csr that wanted to help me and get what i wanted. thanked him alot. and when on my way. 

soo word of advice, if doing the self install, is to be patient and if the first csr doesnt do anything call again. 

Finally it works. 

Carlo


----------



## kiwi22

Lemmywinks said:


> I live in Richmond, VA and ordered my TivoHD last Sunday and scheduled Comcast for last Friday. Tivo showed up Thursday and Comcast called at 8am Friday saying they couldn't install that day due to and I quote "A glitch in ALL the CableCards". This sounded fishy so I called again and was able to set up an install for 8-11 the next day, today (Saturday). 11:15 rolls around and no call, no show (shocking) so I call CC and asked the Rep if anyone was actually going to come out. See told me that she would email the dispatch people about my problem and then they would email her back and she would call me back. She said it would take about 10 or 15 minutes, 45 minutes later no one had called me back (shocking) so I called back and spoke to the same rep who informed me that they someone was supposed to have called me but they are out of CableCards. Awesome. So I asked to speak to her manager, for I was quite pissed for being lied to, the no call/no show, ect. I was then informed the Manager was on the other line and would have to call me back (shocking). I asked for the Managers extension because Comcast has F'ed me at every given opportunity and the Manager NEVER calls back. Rep says the Manager doesn't have an extension (shocking) and that he would just tell me the same thing as her. I asked her if she had the authority to credit my account then, and her response was why did they need to credit my account.
> 
> So at this point I have no idea when, if ever I am going to get my CableCards from Comcast. Is anyone else in the Central VA area having this problem or does anyone have any suggestions as to what I can do to speed up, or get any results, period?
> 
> The year or so I have been dealing with Comcast has made me realize one thing, Comcast could play a huge part in helping us win the war on terror. Instead of having to waterboard or "torture" captured terrorists for information, the CIA should just make them sign up for Comcast's triple play and then give them TivoHD's. I guarantee even the most hardend of terrorist will sing like a bird after dealing with Comcast for a couple of months and was told everything would work perfectly find if he would just tell us where Bin Laden was hiding. Comcast could also help prepare our troops for battle. CC reps/techs have the ability to harness and intensify a killing instinct and to bring out a want and need to hurt and destroy that I never knew I had in me. For the first time in my life I can understand how someone could have enough hatred inside of them that they would strap bombs to themselves. Comcast has shown me how the enemy thinks and I think exposing our troops to this (though I would not wish such horrors on anyone, but sacrifices must be made in war) would help them in battle.
> 
> Update: While I was writing this thread Comcast called my girlfriend and told her our cable/internet would be free until the CableCards come in. That does make me feel better, but I will reserve giving them credit for actually doing a good deed until i see the bill.


Good news!! I am in the Richmond area as well and I also feel your frustration!! Together we can fight the evil Comcast and see through their perception. If you read my post a few pages back you can see what I am going through. It's funny that they told you there are no cablecards left. Because they told me I got the last 2 in the warehouse! Maybe they're actually telling the truth? (Doubt it)

It's interesting you are getting free cable out of the deal. All they gave me was a crappy Comcast DVR. They also gave me instructions for the WRONG DVR (different picture in the instructions) and the setup won't work for it. Argggh. I refuse to give up on this. Please keep me posted and hopefully we can work together to get our Tivo's up and running!


----------



## Lemmywinks

kiwi22 said:


> Good news!! I am in the Richmond area as well and I also feel your frustration!! Together we can fight the evil Comcast and see through their perception. If you read my post a few pages back you can see what I am going through. It's funny that they told you there are no cablecards left. Because they told me I got the last 2 in the warehouse! Maybe they're actually telling the truth? (Doubt it)
> 
> It's interesting you are getting free cable out of the deal. All they gave me was a crappy Comcast DVR. They also gave me instructions for the WRONG DVR (different picture in the instructions) and the setup won't work for it. Argggh. I refuse to give up on this. Please keep me posted and hopefully we can work together to get our Tivo's up and running!


Yes, Vo-rade! Together- us, the common TivoHD worker, will unite against the bourgeois entertainment provider and end their reign exploitation. I issue a call to arms brothers! The Tivo-letariat masses shall revolt and justice and equality will prevail!

They tried to offer us a free DVR box at first too, but my girlfriend would have nothing to do with that. She sternly explained the entire situation, pointing out how CC flat out lied to us, the MANY ways they could have easily avoided the problems from occuring, and then finally told them that either they came up with a way to make us happy or we were canceling our $150 a month service immediately. That did the trick. Now I am just worried about the amount of time and energy I am going to have to put into actually getting the free cable when they charge us for it next month, which I am quite sure they will do.

I will keep my situation updated on here, and ask anyone in the Richmond area getting cable cards to do the same.


----------



## pnwn21

I am not a techie and after reading these forums I am more confused than ever. I have a new HD plasma with a HD cable box from Comcast (Boston area) I do not subscribe to any premium channels. Just expanded digital cable service. I also have a Series 2 dual tuner Tivo that I bought about 6 months ago for my old TV. When I watch TV through the TIVO box the picture is terrible. If I watch the HD channels, it is somewhat better. If I want to watch true HD shows, I have to watch through the Comcast box directly, not the Tivo at all. This defeats the purpose of even having Tivo. The installer of the TV told me to get a HD tivo. Is this all I need to get? Are these cable cards really necessary? If I get cable cards will I still need my HD cable box? Will an HD tivo box make regular programs clear? Thank you for any advice!!!


----------



## dwit

pnwn21 said:


> I am not a techie and after reading these forums I am more confused than ever. I have a new HD plasma with a HD cable box from Comcast (Boston area) I do not subscribe to any premium channels. Just expanded digital cable service. I also have a dual tuner Tivo that I bought about 6 months ago for my old TV. When I watch TV through the TIVO box the picture is terrible. If I watch the HD channels, it is somewhat better. If I want to watch true HD shows, I have to watch through the Comcast box directly, not the Tivo at all. This defeats the purpose of even having Tivo. The installer of the TV told me to get a HD tivo. Is this all I need to get? Are these cable cards really necessary? If I get cable cards will I still need my HD cable box? Will an HD tivo box make regular programs clear? Thank you for any advice!!!


This entire thread concerns the true high definition Tivos which are the S3 model and the Tivo HD. Only these can utilize cable cards. Virtually all channels will be sterling HD or crystal clear digital.

The cable cards are required to watch HD provided by the cable company. The S3 and Tivo HD can also receive ota(over the air) via antenna.

Without cable cards, the S3 and Tivo HD can only tune ota hd and analog cable. The analog cable, at least on my Tivo HD, is much better than my sd Tivos but digital cable sd still looks so much better. They can also tune(maybe) qam cable hd which are basically your ota stations sent thru the cable.


----------



## Pinster56

I had my Cablecard installation done this past Saturday (Wilmington, MA). I was VERY nervous after becoming a student of this thread, but am happy to report the installer knew what he was doing, and installed one M card without any problems. The hardest part for him was being on hold with the Comcast office for 30 minutes. He was smart---as soon as he walked in my door he placed his call and got in queue before he even looked at my TiVo box.


----------



## westtown73

I have Comcast in Montgomery County, Maryland hooked up to my HD Tivo. Given all the horror stories on this thread, I was prepared for the worst. I called the day before to make sure the work order had two cable cards and Tivo in there. Here's the sequence of events

1. Several hours before the first appointment, the tech calls and says he doesn't have the cable cards. He transfers me to his dispatcher who says there is a programming problem so the cards aren't ready yet. He apologizes very nicely as did the tech and they schedule a second appointment 2 days later

2. The tech shows up for the second appointment in the time slot with 2 S cards. It takes him about an hour, much of which is spent on hold with his own tech folks! I had the directions printed out and worked the Tivo remote to get him to the information he needed. When he leaves, we are getting the analog cable channels, but not the digital. He says I have to call customer service to get the digital channels activated.

3. I call customer service and the digital channels are authorized for both cards. I repeat the guided setup and restart the Tivo. Amazingly, everything works. 

So overall, a decent experience. Supposedly, the cable cards are free. We'll see what happens when the first bill comes.


----------



## jlb

I finally checked my account online and I am not yet far enough along to see the billing for my next statement. However, it does look they they actually credited me $20x2. I knew they were crediting me for the tech showing up way too late and all, but I will not complain about getting 2 credits.


----------



## ninjadvr

I'm about to purchase a Series3 HD with upgraded 750GB and spoke to Comcast over the weekend. They told me they were getting more cable cards in on Tuesday and could schedule an appointment when I have my unit. Based on some earlier posts, it sounds like that's when they get all their shipments in Arlington, VA and don't necessarily know if cable cards will be included, but guess I'll find out soon. 

One point to confirm: I need two S Cards for a Series3 correct? I know one M card will not work but what about if they bring two M Cards? Does that work for the Series3? 

Thanks! Looking forward to doing away with the Comcast dvr box. I used to have a DirecTV HR10-250 until I moved last year.


----------



## hoyatables

Add me to the list of people frustrated with Comcast. I can't even seem to get someone to come and attempt to install the darn cards -- they keep setting up appointments with me and then cancelling because they don't have any cards in stock. The latest, I've been told, will be early February here in Arlington, VA. 

I'm not happy to hear that once they come, the problems will continue.


----------



## ninjadvr

TroyGoode said:


> I'm in Arlington VA and have been waiting for my cards since Christmas. I was scheduled for my 3rd appointment today and have now been told yet again that they have no CableCARDS in the warehouse. I'm now schedule for the 23rd, but at this point I have absolutely zero faith in Comcast's ability to deliver on their promise.
> 
> Luckily for me Fios should be available in my building in about 2 weeks...


I'm in Arlington VA 22201, hearing signs that FIOS is in the area. You're actually getting it installed in a couple of weeks? Same zip? I'm also looking forward to ditching comcast.


----------



## ninjadvr

hoyatables said:


> Add me to the list of people frustrated with Comcast. I can't even seem to get someone to come and attempt to install the darn cards -- they keep setting up appointments with me and then cancelling because they don't have any cards in stock. The latest, I've been told, will be early February here in Arlington, VA.
> 
> I'm not happy to hear that once they come, the problems will continue.


I'm going to call them again tomorrow or Wed and see if they say the same thing. Hopefully they will have new stock.


----------



## pl1

ninjadvr said:


> One point to confirm: I need two S Cards for a Series3 correct? I know one M card will not work but what about if they bring two M Cards? Does that work for the Series3?


Yes it does. I have one Series 3 set up with two S-Cards and one Series 3 setup with two M-Cards.


----------



## ninjadvr

pl1 said:


> Yes it does. I have one Series 3 set up with two S-Cards and one Series 3 setup with two M-Cards.


Thanks, appreciate the confirmation. As long as they bring two we're in business - presuming they know what they're doing and/or follow tivo instructions.


----------



## ninjadvr

Regarding the cost I was told in Arlington VA, I already have one CableCard in a Toshiba flatscreen, so I was told that the first card was free, but when I get two more for my Series3 they will cost $1.50 / month each. So basically I give up my hideous 8300HD in the living room that costs $11.95 / month and pay $3.00 total per month for the two new CableCards. So cost is a non-issue.


----------



## pnwn21

What is the difference between S cards and M cards?


----------



## bizzy

pnwn21 said:


> What is the difference between S cards and M cards?


I bet there's an answer in the CABLECARD FAQ but I am too lazy to go look.


----------



## pjbrownva

mrlogical said:


> FINALLY!
> ...
> To those who are being told that there are no cablecards in Arlington VA, I wonder if ... they made a note to help the pissed off customer they just had to credit $100-150 for their mistakes?


Congrats Mr. Logical. You've waited long enough that you definitely deserve one.

I called over the weekend to get an appt for a cable card (I'm also in Arlington, VA), and after the Rep called the warehouse, she said that they are out of cable cards. After more questioning, she said (as someone else also posted) that the warehouse for Arlington, VA gets equipment shipments every Tuesday, but those shipments might (or might not) include cable cards.

So for other Arlington people out there, Tuesdays are the magic days. If you're trying to get a cable card, keep that in mind.

Krazi Joe (and others in Arlington, and elsewhere) good luck. I'll post updates on my situation as it unfolds.

-Phil


----------



## pjbrownva

pnwn21 said:


> What is the difference between S cards and M cards?


Both are cable cards.

A so-called "S card" supports one tuner and tunes in one channel at a time... this is the same experience that most of us are familiar with from using "regular" TVs, cable boxes, VCRs, etc.

An "M-card" can support more than one tuner at the same time.

So if you get a Tivo HD (the one for about $300), it has two tuners. In order to properly use it, you need to have 2 S-Cards installed (one for each tuner) OR just one M-Card (the m-card can support both tuners).

If you have (or buy) the more expensive Tivo Series3 unit (the THX certified one that also supports HD, but has a list price of about $800), then you need two S-Cards, because that unit won't support the additional features of an M-Card. (although someone posted on this forum that if the cable company only has M Cards available, that you can put TWO of them in the that unit and it will work -- but you will need TWO of cards for that particular model regardless of whether they are S-Cards or M-Cards).

I hope that helps. For more info, maybe it's in the FAQ (I haven't checked, but I will).

-Phil :up:


----------



## erab

Finally, an update on my situation from post 4685:

I had my third tech visit the other day (fourth, if you count the guy that read the dispatch report and then never showed up as a "visit"). I asked my usual questions as they walked into my house ("Have you ever done CableCard installs?", "Have you ever been successfull?", etc, etc). Like every other tech that has visited (but been unsuccessful), I got positive answers to all my questions.

I explained to them my current situation, which was that my first cablecard worked perfectly but the second cablecard wasn't showing a proper EMMs count and was only offering me analog channels. They then asked me if I was using a Multistream or Singlestream card. After being shocked that they even knew the difference, I told the two of them that both cards were Single Stream. Curiosity got the better of me and I asked them what they brought with them. The one tech pulled out a card, looked it over, and said "I guess this is single-stream" and then went to pull out the second card he was given... It was in a brand new pink wrapper and didn't look like the other blue SA cablecards I had been dealing with -- It was an M-card!

I told them we should give that a shot first and we proceeded to pop out both S-cards from my TivoHD. They put in the M-card, read off the numbers, and then we sat around waiting for the "hit".... but the card never "authorized". I asked them to call again and verify that the numbers were keyed in correctly. While on the phone, I overheard the tech ask the person on the other end "Which card did you remove from the account, whiskey-whiskey-hotel or the other one?".. At this point, I jumped in and told him to remove _both_ cards from the account since I would only be needing one M-card if it worked. He told them to do just that and then, like magic, the "hit" came through and the card was authorized. Everything now works great!

Every tech that visited and every CSR that I spoke to over the phone informed me that M-cards weren't available in my area. If you're told the same, ignore them and ask them to put "Multistream preferred" on every work order. Hopefully you'll get lucky and have a tech that knows what that means and takes the time to ask for an M-card at the warehouse.


----------



## pnwn21

pjbrownva said:


> Both are cable cards.
> 
> A so-called "S card" supports one tuner and tunes in one channel at a time... this is the same experience that most of us are familiar with from using "regular" TVs, cable boxes, VCRs, etc.
> 
> An "M-card" can support more than one tuner at the same time.
> 
> So if you get a Tivo HD (the one for about $300), it has two tuners. In order to properly use it, you need to have 2 S-Cards installed (one for each tuner) OR just one M-Card (the m-card can support both tuners).
> 
> If you have (or buy) the more expensive Tivo Series3 unit (the THX certified one that also supports HD, but has a list price of about $800), then you need two S-Cards, because that unit won't support the additional features of an M-Card. (although someone posted on this forum that if the cable company only has M Cards available, that you can put TWO of them in the that unit and it will work -- but you will need TWO of cards for that particular model regardless of whether they are S-Cards or M-Cards).
> 
> I hope that helps. For more info, maybe it's in the FAQ (I haven't checked, but I will).
> 
> -Phil :up:


Thanks. Can I just keep the HD cable box and use it with the HD Tivo (not series 3) or do I HAVE to use a cable card?


----------



## Jon65

Here's my sad story. Add it to the pile. I'm looking for suggestions as to what my next move should be.

I've had my tivo-hd and comcast with two s-cards working since October. However, when I tried to get the billing adjusted for the second outlet fee, it ended with the CSR removing the second outlet, and my second cablecard along with it. So, adding back the outlet restored the card. All was well.

Then, Comcast added new HD channels: FoodHD and TBSHD. Now, cable card 1 receives them all, but cable card 2 does not receive the new channels. That was a couple months ago, and I've been living with it mainly because I didn't have time to deal with the situation.

Comcast recently added SciFi HD and a couple others. So, I called today to try to get this resolved. First CSR was clueless, but tried. Problem was she deauthorized both my cablecards!!!! Now I have basic channels but nothing else. Then I get disconnected. Call back yields a more clueless, but more helpful CSR that eventually takes my card and host ID numbers to pass along. She was supposed to call me back, but did not. Third time I lose the CSR roulette and get the angry woman who doesn't even want to talk to me, hates cable cards, and want to send the technician out, on my tab. I decline and she spits out that she is noting I declined on my account. OK.

So, here I am. At this point I'm thinking the only way I can get the card info to the folks that need it is to relent and let the tech come out and read the numbers. 

What's my best move at this point?

I'm located in Carroll County, MD

Thanks for helping, and for listening. 

Jon


----------



## TroyGoode

Okay, good news for the Arlington people! I know today is supposed to be the day they get the cards in, but I actually had a Comcast technician show up on Saturday with an M card. Thankfully it worked fine and he was out the door 30 minutes later.

Just in case anyone else continues to have an issue with not getting the cards, here is the trick: We called Comcast's Executive Office # after finding it earlier in this thread (215-665-1700) on Friday afternoon. After weeks of being jerked around and still not being promised cable cards, the executive office was able to have my TiVoHD up and running in less than 24 hours.

I've learned my lesson. Any problems I have with Comcast from now on are going straight to the top.


----------



## johnnylundy

Yep. The Comcast Customer Service is 100&#37; useless, as are their installers/techs.

They should fire the whole bunch and save us some money.

The only time that I actually got a problem or issue remedied correctly was after contacting the regional VP or one of the area managers.

The management seems to be completely unaware of how incompetent their techs are.


----------



## BobB

pnwn21 said:


> Thanks. Can I just keep the HD cable box and use it with the HD Tivo (not series 3) or do I HAVE to use a cable card?


You need to swap it out for a cablecard, the HD TiVO has no way to tell the cable box to change channels so it can select programs to record. But that should save you money in the long run, since there is a higher charge for a cablebox than for an M card, especially if it's the only Comcast-provided tuning device in your house.


----------



## oldradio99

I am not as eloquent as most here but my hatred of Comcast is equal to none.

I have been a Comcast customer for as long as they have owned AT&T Cable in my area (before AT&T got into TV). My only reason was we did not like a satellite dish on our house and I needed the high speed internet connectivity. I cannot obtain reliable DSL as I am 12,000 feet from the CO.

My current tale of woe. I decided to upgrade my entertainment system and purchased a TIVO HD box. Was told by Comcast I could pick up the cable card at the local sales office. Went there and found out they moved. But of the course the telephone rep had given me the old address.

Went to the new address and was told cable cards must be installed by a technician. The only good thing was that they waived the install fee.

First technician came and cards were activated in a relatively short period of time (under 1 hour) but he left before all channels were synced. Called the number he gave me for his supervisor 3 hours later and two more technicians came to the house. Seems the signal at the PED (sp?) (the post on my back yard) had a weak signal. These technicians were not authorized to work on the signal before the pole so was told would take 2-3 days.

Three days later, still no HD channels so called again. New technician came out. Says signal at post now good but problem with my wiring. He did replace some splitters but he did want to sell me an amplifier for $75. These are the same ones that Best Buy has for $30. Nice mark up Comcast.

So after 3 trips, I finally had a decent signal and thought all was well.

Then I received my bill. I am being charged $1.50 for the cable card. Two hours of phone calls and chat room discussions with Comcast has yielded that they do not charge for the first cable card but they consider an M card two cards and therefore charge the $1.50 for an extra card. Plus Chicago area only installs M Cards.

Now $1.50 is not much and they are not charging me for a cable box which I still have but take that $1.50 times 1 million Chicagoland customers.

The most frustrating part of all of this is that their customer service reps do not know diddly squat. Talk to 4 and get 4 answers. I also swear their chat rooms are managed overseas as all those reps can do is quote prescripted text form a book of answers. And now every conversation they ask How do you feel today?. Told them I was pissed and crappy and it made no difference. I do not think they even read what you type.

So bottom line is

1.	Service is crappy
2.	Customer Service is crappy
3.	They do everything they can to screw the consumer
4.	And they really do not care.

In conclusion, comcastmustdie


----------



## KraziJoe

TroyGoode said:


> Okay, good news for the Arlington people! I know today is supposed to be the day they get the cards in, but I actually had a Comcast technician show up on Saturday with an M card. Thankfully it worked fine and he was out the door 30 minutes later.
> 
> Just in case anyone else continues to have an issue with not getting the cards, here is the trick: We called Comcast's Executive Office # after finding it earlier in this thread (215-665-1700) on Friday afternoon. After weeks of being jerked around and still not being promised cable cards, the executive office was able to have my TiVoHD up and running in less than 24 hours.
> 
> I've learned my lesson. Any problems I have with Comcast from now on are going straight to the top.


That is my next step. I called today and got an install for tomorrow afternoon. Lets hope it will happen!


----------



## hoyatables

KraziJoe said:


> That is my next step. I called today and got an install for tomorrow afternoon. Lets hope it will happen!


I just called the Executive number as well. The rep couldn't have been more understanding. With any luck I'll get some resolution. Thanks for sharing that number!


----------



## grandroyal

Well, this forum is my last shot at getting my tivo to work with comcast out of pittsburgh PA. Sorry if i leave out any information, ill do my best to provide the details.

Problem: "Pixalation" or "Tiling" as comcast called it. Happens on both cards, however on CC #2 it happens so bad that the stations are unwatchable, especially my HD and higher channels. In addition that prevents me from being able to record and watch at the same time - it records with CC #1 (i think) and uses CC #2 to allow me to watch while recording hence the problem. 

Goal: To have CC1 and CC2 working with little to no tiling while being able to view/record HD television.

Backround: I got the tivo and unpacked it to learn that i needed these cable cards. Quick call to comcast and 3 days later a tech arrived and installed the cards quickly and left. Well, being pretty green towards the tivo i assumed he knew what he was doing and when he left the job would be done (yes, i know some of you are laughing out loud). 

Well, that didnt work, the problem listed below has been around for 2 weeks now. 

Comcast made a return 3 days after that with a tech who didnt know what he was doing either so he called another tech "who had a better backround" with cable cards and he came. They fussed around with the tivo menus and checked the signal (100&#37. Made sure the host numbers were present/correct. Called comcast home and activated them. Still the same problem. So after 2 techs spent 3 hours on my tivo they left scratching their heads. Told me to get a hold of tivo and then call them back. 

Well the truth is.. Its not the tivo.. Its either they set them up incorrectly or the cable cards are faulty.

Now my questions:

1: If the signals are to strong could that cause "tiling" and if so how can this be fixed.
2: Is there a site/area i can look for instructions for a complete installation guide for cable cards from start to finish?
3: How do i know if my cable cards are multi stream or single stream, and which slots to which ones go? If i have a multistream do i need still need the aditional single stream? Or is it standered to use two single streams.
4: Could an MCard be a possible solution? Are they available in the comcast pittsburgh area?
5: Am i fighting a battle that cant be won?

Off topic/Off thread: Does the tivo wireless adapter able to connect to a WPA enabled wireless security?

Thanks for your help guys, ill be in this thread avidly to add additional information.


----------



## Jon65

Jon65 said:


> Here's my sad story. Add it to the pile. I'm looking for suggestions as to what my next move should be.
> 
> I've had my tivo-hd and comcast with two s-cards working since October. However, when I tried to get the billing adjusted for the second outlet fee, it ended with the CSR removing the second outlet, and my second cablecard along with it. So, adding back the outlet restored the card. All was well.
> 
> Then, Comcast added new HD channels: FoodHD and TBSHD. Now, cable card 1 receives them all, but cable card 2 does not receive the new channels. That was a couple months ago, and I've been living with it mainly because I didn't have time to deal with the situation.
> 
> Comcast recently added SciFi HD and a couple others. So, I called today to try to get this resolved. First CSR was clueless, but tried. Problem was she deauthorized both my cablecards!!!! Now I have basic channels but nothing else. Then I get disconnected. Call back yields a more clueless, but more helpful CSR that eventually takes my card and host ID numbers to pass along. She was supposed to call me back, but did not. Third time I lose the CSR roulette and get the angry woman who doesn't even want to talk to me, hates cable cards, and want to send the technician out, on my tab. I decline and she spits out that she is noting I declined on my account. OK.
> 
> So, here I am. At this point I'm thinking the only way I can get the card info to the folks that need it is to relent and let the tech come out and read the numbers.
> 
> What's my best move at this point?
> 
> I'm located in Carroll County, MD
> 
> Thanks for helping, and for listening.
> 
> Jon


Update: Truck roll is scheduled for Saturday. Do I need to treat this as an initial install for the tivo, i.e. pulling each cable card and authorizing separately? Or can the tech just call in the numbers and get them entered?

Thanks!

Jon


----------



## Gregor

Jon65 said:


> Update: Truck roll is scheduled for Saturday. Do I need to treat this as an initial install for the tivo, i.e. pulling each cable card and authorizing separately? Or can the tech just call in the numbers and get them entered?
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Jon


The tech should just be able to call in the numbers. However, when my cards lost their channels, they replaced the cards.


----------



## ninjadvr

grandroyal said:


> Now my questions:
> 
> 1: If the signals are to strong could that cause "tiling" and if so how can this be fixed.
> 2: Is there a site/area i can look for instructions for a complete installation guide for cable cards from start to finish?
> 3: How do i know if my cable cards are multi stream or single stream, and which slots to which ones go? If i have a multistream do i need still need the aditional single stream? Or is it standered to use two single streams.
> 4: Could an MCard be a possible solution? Are they available in the comcast pittsburgh area?
> 5: Am i fighting a battle that cant be won?
> 
> Off topic/Off thread: Does the tivo wireless adapter able to connect to a WPA enabled wireless security?
> 
> Thanks for your help guys, ill be in this thread avidly to add additional information.


Possible answers: 
1. If, and it's a big if since I've not known comcast to have particularly strong signals - in my building the problem is opposite and I occasionally get tiling/pix. A suggestion of one of the websites is "Signal Strength Attenuator Pads Mix Bag" from smarthome dot com slash 7800 dot html (if the website doesn't post): http://www.smarthome.com/7800.html

From the text: 
- Eliminate auto buzzing on some channels
- Fixes the problem of having too much signal strength

Install in-line with coax cable and reduce signal strength by rated amount. Try different combinations until you get the best picture quality. Use to balance signal strength from different sources.

2. Suggest doing a little research first before posting, but it is on the tivo website support section: go to tivo dot come, setup & support, then "HD and CableCard" - pick the one that matches you, i.e. series3 installation, or TivoHD installation, etc. I don't think you indicate which box you have.

3. I don't know how to tell the difference between S-type (singlestream) and M-type (multistream) apart from asking the techs. What I understand from previous posts is if you have a series3, as long as you have two of either (x2 "S" or x2 "M" CableCards), it will work. If you have the cheaper TivoHD, one M-type calblecard will work.

4. See 3. above. No idea about Pittsburgh, but S-type are older, so depends if they are starting to use only M-type cablecards.

5. Optimism....keep at 'em, hard to fathom, but eventually comcast will give in.

Good luck! Anyone else wiser that can correct any answers, feel free!

Tivo wirelss adapter: I can't see why it wouldn't work with WPA, but I'll let you know in a few days when I test it myself.


----------



## mchief

I have been using the Tivo Wireless Adapter with WPA for more than a year without a problem.


----------



## BanditWS6

Using WPA on my TiVo wireless adapter also, no problems here either.


----------



## KraziJoe

KraziJoe said:


> That is my next step. I called today and got an install for tomorrow afternoon. Lets hope it will happen!


No Tech, No Call.
I call and wait for a reply...
They called back 30 minutes later and state that they are out of Cards and the tech forgot to call me. 
I go up one side and down the other of the Manager. What good does it do? None what so ever. 
They say Feb1 they will have the new cards. I have an appt for Feb 1. I am still going to call the executive number tomorrow because this is ridiculous.

I've been with Comcast since they came to the region about 10 years ago and spend $200 a month for all of their "Services" and they can't get me a freaking Cable Card? 
Now I am all PO'd and the cats and wife are staying away from me...ARGH!!!


----------



## oly

I live in the Portland, OR area. At the end of December we decided to bite the bullet and upgrade our entertainment systems. As part of this upgrade we purchased two home theater series 3 HD Tivos. Once I had made the purchase I contacted Comcast to determine which package we were interested in purchasing and what our monthly service fee would be. In our area, until March 31st, Comcast is offering a $39 a month Digital Preferred Special including HBO (after the first three months the cost jumps to $65.84 a month plus $15.99 a month for HBO). The CSR told me I could not receive this special since I was currently paying more for our expanded basic cable. After getting no where with her and being told my expenses would increase to over $100 a month I finally ended the call and then went ahead and booked the cable card install on the internet (at the special price). Booking via the internet brings you to a Live Chat session at the end. I very specifically informed the CSR that I would need four cable cards for two different machines. He told me that was noted in my work order and then abruptly ended my live chat session before I had had all of my questions. Two weeks later I contacted Comcast by phone only to discover that they had me down for an install, but not for cable cards. After spending about an hour on the phone with this CSR I was informed that my order was all set to go for today (January 23rd) and it would actually cost me less than what I expected. She was actually very helpful and I felt fairly positive that the installer would show up with at least four cards.

However, having read through the 160+ pages of complaints I was not looking forward to this visit. Even though our HD TVs will not arrive until next week, I had plugged in our new Tivos, had run guided set-up and everything has been working for about two weeks. When the installer arrived today, on-time, I asked her if she would like to use the instructions I had printed off from the Tivo website. She said she would really appreciate that since this was only her second cable card install with a Tivo. I read the instructions to her and we went through step by step. We did run into a little glitch with the first card - we found out she had to call in the serial number first (before installing the card). It did take several minutes for the Host / Data screen to appear, but then everything went smoothly. She was told to call back once the host / data screen came up but then the "office tech" remained on the phone with her through the installation of all four cards. Both the installer and office tech thought that I only needed two cards, but I insisted that I needed all four (even though they are M-cards). We discussed the fact that sometimes the cards do not work so she had actually brought along two spare cards.

I have re-run guided set-up and currently everything looks great on both systems. I still have the cable split directly to the TV too so I can receive the expanded basic channels on the TV, providing me with a third tuner for the lower channels (until we go all digital at the end of the year).

I am being charged $1.79 per month for the second cable card in *each* unit. I am also being charged $6.99 for an additional outlet fee. These costs were expected and well explained to me by the CSR I talked with earlier this month.

I am keeping my fingers crossed that everything will continue to work well and my bill will be correct. However at this point I feel very pleased with my installation experience.


----------



## dawgdaes

They tried to pull that crap on me in the detroit area. Had the appointment for a week. 30 minutes before the guys leaves me a message on my cell that he does not have any cards. I called him back and told him to go to another office and get some. Luckily his boss was aware and intervened and found some.



KraziJoe said:


> No Tech, No Call.
> I call and wait for a reply...
> They called back 30 minutes later and state that they are out of Cards and the tech forgot to call me.
> I go up one side and down the other of the Manager. What good does it do? None what so ever.
> They say Feb1 they will have the new cards. I have an appt for Feb 1. I am still going to call the executive number tomorrow because this is ridiculous.
> 
> I've been with Comcast since they came to the region about 10 years ago and spend $200 a month for all of their "Services" and they can't get me a freaking Cable Card?
> Now I am all PO'd and the cats and wife are staying away from me...ARGH!!!


----------



## dwit

oly said:


> I live in the Portland, OR area. At the end of December we decided to bite the bullet and upgrade our entertainment systems. As part of this upgrade we purchased two home theater series 3 HD Tivos. Once I had made the purchase I contacted Comcast to determine which package we were interested in purchasing and what our monthly service fee would be. In our area, until March 31st, Comcast is offering a $39 a month Digital Preferred Special including HBO (after the first three months the cost jumps to $65.84 a month plus $15.99 a month for HBO). The CSR told me I could not receive this special since I was currently paying more for our expanded basic cable. After getting no where with her and being told my expenses would increase to over $100 a month I finally ended the call and then went ahead and booked the cable card install on the internet (at the special price). Booking via the internet brings you to a Live Chat session at the end. I very specifically informed the CSR that I would need four cable cards for two different machines. He told me that was noted in my work order and then abruptly ended my live chat session before I had had all of my questions. Two weeks later I contacted Comcast by phone only to discover that they had me down for an install, but not for cable cards. After spending about an hour on the phone with this CSR I was informed that my order was all set to go for today (January 23rd) and it would actually cost me less than what I expected. She was actually very helpful and I felt fairly positive that the installer would show up with at least four cards.
> 
> However, having read through the 160+ pages of complaints I was not looking forward to this visit. Even though our HD TVs will not arrive until next week, I had plugged in our new Tivos, had run guided set-up and everything has been working for about two weeks. When the installer arrived today, on-time, I asked her if she would like to use the instructions I had printed off from the Tivo website. She said she would really appreciate that since this was only her second cable card install with a Tivo. I read the instructions to her and we went through step by step. We did run into a little glitch with the first card - we found out she had to call in the serial number first (before installing the card). It did take several minutes for the Host / Data screen to appear, but then everything went smoothly. She was told to call back once the host / data screen came up but then the "office tech" remained on the phone with her through the installation of all four cards. Both the installer and office tech thought that I only needed two cards, but I insisted that I needed all four (even though they are M-cards). We discussed the fact that sometimes the cards do not work so she had actually brought along two spare cards.
> 
> I have re-run guided set-up and currently everything looks great on both systems. I still have the cable split directly to the TV too so I can receive the expanded basic channels on the TV, providing me with a third tuner for the lower channels (until we go all digital at the end of the year).
> 
> I am being charged $1.79 per month for the second cable card in *each* unit. I am also being charged $6.99 for an additional outlet fee. These costs were expected and well explained to me by the CSR I talked with earlier this month.
> 
> I am keeping my fingers crossed that everything will continue to work well and my bill will be correct. However at this point I feel very pleased with my installation experience.


Why did you insist on 2 M-cards in each Tivo HD unit? Only one each *is* necessary.


----------



## KraziJoe

dawgdaes said:


> They tried to pull that crap on me in the detroit area. Had the appointment for a week. 30 minutes before the guys leaves me a message on my cell that he does not have any cards. I called him back and told him to go to another office and get some. Luckily his boss was aware and intervened and found some.


Supposedly I talked to the techs boss and he confirmed there are none. 
It really sucks that people a few towns over can get them and yet I cannot in my zone...I really wish I could get FIOS or D*


----------



## wizzy

oldradio99 said:


> Then I received my bill. I am being charged $1.50 for the cable card. Two hours of phone calls and chat room discussions with Comcast has yielded that they do not charge for the first cable card but they consider an M card two cards and therefore charge the $1.50 for an extra card. Plus Chicago area only installs M Cards.


It's probably a case of YMMV, but I'm in Chicago, have a M-card, and am not paying anything for it.


----------



## ninjadvr

dwit said:


> Why did you insist on 2 M-cards in each Tivo HD unit? Only one each *is* necessary.


I believe he said he has two series 3 boxes, therefore, two cards per unit is necessary. It's only the Tivo HD (cheaper unit) that can work with one M card.


----------



## dwit

ninjadvr said:


> I believe he said he has two series 3 boxes, therefore, two cards per unit is necessary. It's only the Tivo HD (cheaper unit) that can work with one M card.


You're right. Thanks.


----------



## kizer_soce

First off, thanks for all who have shared their stories and advice on this forum. It's been a great help and I sympathize with those who had trouble.
After years of successful service from my hacked DirecTivo, a tree is growing in the way of my dish. So, I decided to finally go back to cable but there was no way I was using their DVR...Hello Series 3. 

I was skeptical after reading all the horror stories, but I called Comcast to add cable to my package (already an internet customer) and the CSR was actually nice and seemed to know what she was talking about. She looked up what specials they were currently running and I went with the Digital Preferred for $48/mo for 6 mo. I also told her that it would be a Tivo Series 3 install and would need 2 cable cards. She said no problem it would be an extra $1.50/mo. I made sure with her that I was getting 2 cable cards and she referred to it as the "Tivo pack" and it came with 2 cable cards. I scheduled the appointment for a few days later. After I got off the phone I was thinking to myself "it can't be that easy".

The morning of the appointment arrived and the Tech was right on time. I asked him if he'd ever done a Tivo install before and he said no. I was then kind of worried. First he went out and checked my line and removed the filter and verified that my service was set up for my new cable service. I handed him the instructions but he jumped the gun a little and unplugged the Tivo to install the cards. He then read a little more and realized that the Tivo needed to be on. We then had to wait for the Tivo to boot up. After that he inserted the first S-card and the diagnostic screen came up. I was really surprised and happy when he used his 2-way direct connect phone and contacted the Service Tech directly, no waiting on hold! He communicated instantly reading the numbers. The Service Tech hit the first card and in a couple minutes the test channels came in. We then went on to the second S-card and nothing happened. It looked to be a bad card. He then pulled out an M-card and we repeated the steps and this one worked as well. Even though it was the Tech's first Tivo install, he seemed to be competent and even resisted the urge to try both cards at the same time. The whole appointment took about an hour.

Wow, that was pretty painless. I now have a working Series 3 with 1 S-card and 1 M-card. Man I love Tivo and in HD nonetheless.


----------



## Newbie

I'm in the seattle area with comcast basic cable.
I discovered channel 110 KYMQDT has disappeared. A blue caption says looking for signal.

However, using a SD comcast cable box I can hear channel 110. On tivo3 I also get channel 109 and 111, and also channel 10 (KYMQ SD).

I rebooted tivo3 but no help. I called comcast and they sent two signals one each to my cablecard. I received the signals, but didn't fix the problem.

So they scheduled a tech to visit me. I'm wonder if anyone has seen this and knows the solution. I'm not 100% confident with their tech support.


----------



## funseeker22

> Just wanted to post my nightmare experience, and affirm that :down:Comcast:down: incompetency is alive & well in the Boston area.


Just an update - the 2nd tech DID come last Saturday, as promised, and successfully installed two M-cards into my two TivoHD's. The kicker this time - he was a contractor too! The first contractor jamoke who claimed he 'couldn't do the Tivo install' was really screwed up. So it's like playing the slots - you never know how you'll make out.

I did get a follow-up call from the Comcast manager who arranged the rescheduled appointment (and provided me the inconvenience billing credits), after the tech was gone to make sure all went OK. So, she was good (yet it's still sad that it took a manager in order to get the job done).

The M-card installs did take awhile (40mins or so), because the tech was on-hold for a longtime w/HQ, waiting to do the pairings.

Now that Comcast is out of the picture, it's on to other dealings. Generally, so far so good. BUT we have been victims of the 'Grey/Black Screen of Death' numerous times. Hate to say it, but as bad as the Comcast DVR was, it didn't duplicate this horrendous behavior.....


----------



## oldradio99

Newbie said:


> I'm in the seattle area with comcast basic cable.
> I discovered channel 110 KYMQDT has disappeared. A blue caption says looking for signal.
> 
> However, using a SD comcast cable box I can hear channel 110. On tivo3 I also get channel 109 and 111, and also channel 10 (KYMQ SD).
> 
> I rebooted tivo3 but no help. I called comcast and they sent two signals one each to my cablecard. I received the signals, but didn't fix the problem.
> 
> So they scheduled a tech to visit me. I'm wonder if anyone has seen this and knows the solution. I'm not 100% confident with their tech support.


Each channel is on a different POD and I suspect 110 POD is bad

There are other channels on that POD that you may not subscribe to so you dont know

Ask the tech to check signal strength of the channels on that POD


----------



## RS4

kizer_soce said:


> First off, thanks for all who have shared their stories and advice on this forum. It's been a great help and I sympathize with those who had trouble.
> After years of successful service from my hacked DirecTivo, a tree is growing in the way of my dish. So, I decided to finally go back to cable but there was no way I was using their DVR...Hello Series 3.
> 
> I was skeptical after reading all the horror stories, but I called Comcast to add cable to my package (already an internet customer) and the CSR was actually nice and seemed to know what she was talking about. She looked up what specials they were currently running and I went with the Digital Preferred for $48/mo for 6 mo. I also told her that it would be a Tivo Series 3 install and would need 2 cable cards. She said no problem it would be an extra $1.50/mo. I made sure with her that I was getting 2 cable cards and she referred to it as the "Tivo pack" and it came with 2 cable cards. I scheduled the appointment for a few days later. After I got off the phone I was thinking to myself "it can't be that easy".
> 
> The morning of the appointment arrived and the Tech was right on time. I asked him if he'd ever done a Tivo install before and he said no. I was then kind of worried. First he went out and checked my line and removed the filter and verified that my service was set up for my new cable service. I handed him the instructions but he jumped the gun a little and unplugged the Tivo to install the cards. He then read a little more and realized that the Tivo needed to be on. We then had to wait for the Tivo to boot up. After that he inserted the first S-card and the diagnostic screen came up. I was really surprised and happy when he used his 2-way direct connect phone and contacted the Service Tech directly, no waiting on hold! He communicated instantly reading the numbers. The Service Tech hit the first card and in a couple minutes the test channels came in. We then went on to the second S-card and nothing happened. It looked to be a bad card. He then pulled out an M-card and we repeated the steps and this one worked as well. Even though it was the Tech's first Tivo install, he seemed to be competent and even resisted the urge to try both cards at the same time. The whole appointment took about an hour.
> 
> Wow, that was pretty painless. I now have a working Series 3 with 1 S-card and 1 M-card. Man I love Tivo and in HD nonetheless.


I had quite a similar experience in Indy - used Comcast for internet only, being a long-time DirecTV customer. I got upset with DirecTV because of not supporting Tivo any longer and because there is a 2-yr commitment just to try out their box.

I called Comcast on Tuesday to find out what the packages were and with the help of the CSR, found one. I made an appointment for Wed pm. Tues evening, Comcast called to confirm the appt. Wed pm, they called back to re-confirm and let me know the trucks were rolling. Two guys showed up, fixed some cabling, installed the M card in the Tivo HD and were gone within the hour. It was the first time for a Tivo install for both of them, but once they verified the cabling was working properly, installing the Mcard went very quickly.

I was totally impressed with the Comcast service and with how good the video looks compared to my DTivos. Years ago, I had bad results with Comcast, but it seems things have changed here. With a lot of help from other members of this forum, I got my DD5.1 working with my receiver and I now have gotten a second Tivo HD and am looking forward to trying MRV. I'm just amazed at how much better I like the Tivo HD compared to the DTivos.


----------



## illthreat

I recently discovered the clear QAM channels on my Mitsu DLP. Most excellent!

After this discovery, I decided to upgraded to the Tivo HD.

I have Comcast coming out on Monday for the CC install. In the meantime, I figured I'd try and pull in the clear QAM channels I received when coax is directly on the TV, on the Tivo. 

I ran a channel scan- nada.. Tried reseting, etc.. I end up with a few QAM mapped to channel 0?? But, still not all of the clear QAM channels I had when I simply had the coax directly to the TV.

Tried to manually enter the QAM channel on the Tivo HD, ie: 33-1 Doesn't work.
Put a coax directly to the TV and manually enter 33-1- works perfect..

Any ideas?
QAM tuners not the same? (Tivo HD XXX_XX format vs. the TV XXX_XXXX format??)
Signal strength not strong enough for Tivo HD but okay enough for the QAM tuner in the TV?


Thanks !!!! Sorry if this is off-topic! I'm sure it will all work fine when I get the CC installed.. Just wondering why I cannot pull in the same stations with the TivoHD as I can when directly working with the TV.


----------



## CrispyCritter

illthreat said:


> I recently discovered the clear QAM channels on my Mitsu DLP. Most excellent!
> 
> After this discovery, I decided to upgraded to the Tivo HD.
> 
> I have Comcast coming out on Monday for the CC install. In the meantime, I figured I'd try and pull in the clear QAM channels I received when coax is directly on the TV, on the Tivo.
> 
> I ran a channel scan- nada.. Tried reseting, etc.. I end up with a few QAM mapped to channel 0?? But, still not all of the clear QAM channels I had when I simply had the coax directly to the TV.
> 
> Tried to manually enter the QAM channel on the Tivo HD, ie: 33-1 Doesn't work.
> Put a coax directly to the TV and manually enter 33-1- works perfect..
> 
> Any ideas?
> QAM tuners not the same? (Tivo HD XXX_XX format vs. the TV XXX_XXXX format??)
> Signal strength not strong enough for Tivo HD but okay enough for the QAM tuner in the TV?
> 
> Thanks !!!! Sorry if this is off-topic! I'm sure it will all work fine when I get the CC installed.. Just wondering why I cannot pull in the same stations with the TivoHD as I can when directly working with the TV.


Lot's of people seem to be encountering this all of a sudden. Here's a post of mine from a couple of days ago. In short, the TiVo tunes well with good PSIP data, but doesn't handle bad data as well as some TVs.


----------



## illthreat

CrispyCritter said:


> Lot's of people seem to be encountering this all of a sudden. Here's a post of mine from a couple of days ago. In short, the TiVo tunes well with good PSIP data, but doesn't handle bad data as well as some TVs.


Very interesting- thank you!


----------



## ninjadvr

TroyGoode said:


> Okay, good news for the Arlington people! I know today is supposed to be the day they get the cards in, but I actually had a Comcast technician show up on Saturday with an M card. Thankfully it worked fine and he was out the door 30 minutes later.
> 
> Just in case anyone else continues to have an issue with not getting the cards, here is the trick: We called Comcast's Executive Office # after finding it earlier in this thread (215-665-1700) on Friday afternoon. After weeks of being jerked around and still not being promised cable cards, the executive office was able to have my TiVoHD up and running in less than 24 hours.
> 
> I've learned my lesson. Any problems I have with Comcast from now on are going straight to the top.


How did all my fellow Arlington VA tivo folks get on with getting CableCards installed?

I just called again (Friday afternoon) and was told that the local warehouse is still out but the new date is February 6th (Wednesday). She wouldn't make an appointment and said I could call back on the 31st to schedule an installation. She said they only have M-cards, but understood when I said I had a series3 and needed two. She also said that they do have experienced technicians for Arlington since they've had many requests since the holidays. I did try calling that comcast corporate number just now but it went to an anonymous voicemail so no luck with that yet. It sounds like we have a bit of a fight on our hands to get these cards.


----------



## KraziJoe

ninjadvr said:


> How did all my fellow Arlington VA tivo folks get on with getting CableCards installed?
> 
> I just called again (Friday afternoon) and was told that the local warehouse is still out but the new date is February 6th (Wednesday). She wouldn't make an appointment and said I could call back on the 31st to schedule an installation. She said they only have M-cards, but understood when I said I had a series3 and needed two. She also said that they do have experienced technicians for Arlington since they've had many requests since the holidays. I did try calling that comcast corporate number just now but it went to an anonymous voicemail so no luck with that yet. It sounds like we have a bit of a fight on our hands to get these cards.


http://tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=5906055#post5906055


----------



## ninjadvr

KraziJoe said:


> http://tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=5906055#post5906055


I click on this but it leads to this same page. I did read everyone's post from Arlington VA, but was wondering if there was an update. Based on my call today they are out of cartds till Feb. 6th.


----------



## KraziJoe

ninjadvr said:


> I click on this but it leads to this same page. I did read everyone's post from Arlington VA, but was wondering if there was an update. Based on my call today they are out of cartds till Feb. 6th.


You asked and I linked to my answer. If you JUST called then you have the latest information so there is nothing to update there. 
I still have an appt for the 1st and until they cancel I will just think they will bring them, and if they don't then they will have to deal with a very irate customer. I might even ask the Old Manassas Lady to go to the local office for me.


----------



## xtracrispy

I've been lurking in the thread for a while and felt it was time to contribute my story. I am also in Arlington. I called this past Tuesday (Jan 22) and was told they were out of cards until Feb 2. I have an appointment for Feb 2, so we will see. I won't be pleased if it doesn't go well. I live on the 2nd floor in a sea of high-rises so I have a hard time catching a signal with an antenna. I don't want to miss the Supe...err...Big Game in HD.

If I may digress for a moment. I only called this past Tuesday because I had an install scheduled for Wednesday Jan 16. Of course, my window passed and I heard nothing. I called support, talked to someone who insisted that someone called me to tell me they had no CableCards and to call back to make another appointment. Decidedly unsatisfied with that conversation, I called back and had the luck of speaking to someone who knew what he was talking about. He explained how the mishap occurred (someone in the national office was not informed that there were no CableCards in Arlington), gave me a credit, and asked me to call back next week for an appointment.

So I called back this past Tuesday (Jan 22)...three times. And I received three different answers. The first person was clearly clueless (I doubt she knows what a CableCard is) and just told me to "call back next week." Unsatisfied, I called right back and spoke to someone who set me up for an appointment the next morning. I was a bit suspicious of the ease of the call and called back a third time. This time, I was told that someone put a flag on my service appointment because they were out of CableCards until Feb 2. I'm not sure why I believed this person. When I asked her if they would bring 2 S-Cards or an M-Card, she told me that I needed 2 cards because "they didn't have digital ones yet." Aren't they all digital? I didn't push it. We will see.

</rant>


----------



## metalm

Hello all. Like the previous poster, I've been lurking a bit around here. Bought my first Tivo this week and was very excited about getting it up and going. I was converting from a Comcast DVR that I've been using for a couple of years. However, with all of the horror stories in this thread about issues with installing the Cablecards, I had quite a bit of trepidation going in to this.

I ordered the TiVo on Tuesday and called Comcast the same day to schedule an appointment, figuring it would take them a few days to come out. Fortunately, they were able to schedule an appointment for as soon as Thursday, if I wanted. However, I asked them for Friday so I could get away with "working from home" to wait on them to show. The lady with Comcast that I spoke to was pleasant enough, though clearly not completely knowledgable about Cablecards. She couldn't tell me if it was multi-stream or single-stream cards, so I asked her to make sure to note that I was requesting two cards, just in case. Installation charge was going to be $17.95, and the first card is free, while the second card would be $1.50/mo.

TiVo arrived on Wednesday, so I went ahead and set it up and activated service. After a few hours, software was updated and I was watching analog cable on it with no problem.

Friday arrives. My appointment was for between 8am and 11am. 11am comes and they hadn't shown. Comcast actually called me at 11:03am to let me know the tech was on his way. That suprised the heck out of me. About 10 minutes later, the tech called me and said he couldn't find my apartment complex. Uh oh. This guy isn't sounding like he's operating on all cylinders.

Tech arrived around 11:30 and he started to work right away. He popped the card in and called in to get it activated. This is where things started going a little sour. He was visibly concerned about whoever he was talking to on the other end. Sounded to me like the provisioning system wasn't up, which seems to be a somewhat common issue here. So we waited. The TiVo kept saying "Aquiring Channel Information". After about 45 minutes, during which he kept calling back in, he was pretty irritated, not really at the TiVo, but with trying to get the card activated.

Turns out, it wasn't the provisioning system at all. He ended up walking the person through the activation process. Sounded to me like they had miskeyed something. 10 minutes later, everything came up. Woo Hoo!

We checked out all of the premium channels I have (HBO, MAX, and SHO), as well as the HD channels. All was working beautifully.

As it turns out, the tech was very intelligent and knew exactly what he was doing. Unfortunately, in the course of my excitement, I neglected to get his name or clock number. However, all things considered, despite the tech getting there late, I'm very happy with how the installation went and that we didn't run in to the major issues everyone on here seems to have had. As it ended up, the card was an m-card. However, the tech specifically stated that it was a really good idea that I requested them to bring two cards anyway, so I would recommend that to anyone in the future.

So here it is around 20 hours after activation, and the card is still working wonderfully. Both HD and SD channels are coming in great, and for the most part, I am loving all of the features of the TiVo.


----------



## Gregor

Glad to hear it worked for you!


----------



## mostman

Tech just left my house - he was here for a grand total of 15 minutes.

Only problem I have now is that I was using another cable card in single tuner mode and have now switched to this new multi-stream card - the tivo only seems to recognize one tuner right now.

I am rerunning guided setup and then I am going to perform a reboot. See if that gets me going with dual tuners.

Edit: No reboot needed. Ran guided setup - 2 tuners active. Nice.

-Mike


----------



## n1teowl

I had heard from a friend that he picked up his cablecards at the local Comcast store and was able to install them himself. I thought I'd give it a shot. I went to the local Lynnwood branch and brought my old HD receiver box and remote with me. I told the rep that I'd like to trade in my reciever for cablecards, an M-card if possible. She told me that all they had were M-cards and that it would be no problem. 5 minutes later I walked out with my M-card. When I got home, I ran through guided setup on my Tivo HD and got to the screen that had me call Comcast. The rep answered the phone in 30 seconds and asked what I needed. I told him that I needed to get my cablecard initialized. He asked if this was for a TV or a Tivo. I told him Tivo and he told me how to navigate to the screen I needed and asked for the required numbers. He then said to give it a few minutes and everything should be ready to go. 5 minutes later I was up and running. I got the service update and have had no problems since. That's how it should work!


----------



## pl1

n1teowl said:


> I had heard from a friend that he picked up his cablecards at the local Comcast store and was able to install them himself. I thought I'd give it a shot. I went to the local Lynnwood branch and brought my old HD receiver box and remote with me. I told the rep that I'd like to trade in my reciever for cablecards, an M-card if possible. She told me that all they had were M-cards and that it would be no problem. 5 minutes later I walked out with my M-card. When I got home, I ran through guided setup on my Tivo HD and got to the screen that had me call Comcast. The rep answered the phone in 30 seconds and asked what I needed. I told him that I needed to get my cablecard initialized. He asked if this was for a TV or a Tivo. I told him Tivo and he told me how to navigate to the screen I needed and asked for the required numbers. He then said to give it a few minutes and everything should be ready to go. 5 minutes later I was up and running. I got the service update and have had no problems since. That's how it should work!


Come on! That was some sort of a dream you had last night, right? J/K


----------



## cheesehead00

ok my setup with comcast and cable cards went fine im just upset about the prices i am being charged and was wondering if anyone has any suggestions to get my rates cheaper.

before i switched to tivohd i had a dvr through comcast and my bill was like $83 a month. now that i switched to tivo with cable cards my bill is $95 without any box rental from them.

i pay .....
$2.95 serv protection
$14.95 cable card
$1.50 Digital service
$33.00 for Digiatl Cable

i have 2 S cards and live in Charleston SC. 

Does this seem right to anyone else? am i getting ripped off? any help is greatly appreciated!


----------



## bizzy

you're paying $14.95 for a cablecard!?


----------



## cheesehead00

yes they said my first one was free and the second is $14.95. i have read through this thread a lot and find this ridiculous! when i called comcast customer service and they werent very helpful.


----------



## hybucket

mostman said:


> Tech just left my house - he was here for a grand total of 15 minutes.
> 
> Only problem I have now is that I was using another cable card in single tuner mode and have now switched to this new multi-stream card - the tivo only seems to recognize one tuner right now.
> 
> I am rerunning guided setup and then I am going to perform a reboot. See if that gets me going with dual tuners.
> 
> Edit: No reboot needed. Ran guided setup - 2 tuners active. Nice.
> 
> -Mike


Glad to hear it. What part of Boston are you in? I'm getting mine in a couple of weeks.


----------



## cheesehead00

bizzy said:


> you're paying $14.95 for a cablecard!?


yup just got off an hour long phone call with comcast customer service and they kept telling me different things about the charges. basically they are saying the bill is correct. they claim the $14.95 charge for the cable card is actually for the digital service so that i get channels 100 and up and that digital starter of $33 is for channels 1-99. they couldnt explain why the descriptions were messed up on my bills.

does this make sense to any of you guys and do you think they are over charging me?


----------



## dswallow

cheesehead00 said:


> yup just got off an hour long phone call with comcast customer service and they kept telling me different things about the charges. basically they are saying the bill is correct. they claim the $14.95 charge for the cable card is actually for the digital service so that i get channels 100 and up and that digital starter of $33 is for channels 1-99. they couldnt explain why the descriptions were messed up on my bills.
> 
> does this make sense to any of you guys and do you think they are over charging me?


The simple thing to do is compare it to the published price list for your local cable operation. That might be better to ask for if you haven't got it handy. It's usually included with your bill when a new one is issued, or sometimes mailed separately. But it should also be available on request.


----------



## jrm01

cheesehead00 said:


> yup just got off an hour long phone call with comcast customer service and they kept telling me different things about the charges. basically they are saying the bill is correct. they claim the $14.95 charge for the cable card is actually for the digital service so that i get channels 100 and up and that digital starter of $33 is for channels 1-99. they couldnt explain why the descriptions were messed up on my bills.
> 
> does this make sense to any of you guys and do you think they are over charging me?


This is from comcast.com web page concerning tivo. It says that the charge for the second card will be nominal. In my area that is $1.50. In most areas it is less than $2.00.

http://www.comcast.com/customers/faq/FaqDetails.ashx?ID=4156


----------



## cheesehead00

well i tried a different approach and used the online chat through comcast.com and was able to get help from them. simply told them that i was being charged $14.95 for my cable card and that it was wrong. he suggested i call comcast customer support for further help because he could only credit my account $25 and remove any future charges for the second cable card. i decided to go with that since phone customer service wasnt going anywhere and only been charged that amount for 3 months.

hopefully this doesnt mess up anything else with the cards and receiving hd channels.

thanks for the suggestions/help!


----------



## jrm01

cheesehead00 said:


> well i tried a different approach and used the online chat through comcast.com and was able to get help from them. simply told them that i was being charged $14.95 for my cable card and that it was wrong. he suggested i call comcast customer support for further help because he could only credit my account $25 and remove any future charges for the second cable card. i decided to go with that since phone customer service wasnt going anywhere and only been charged that amount for 3 months.
> 
> hopefully this doesnt mess up anything else with the cards and receiving hd channels.
> 
> thanks for the suggestions/help!


Hopefully it all works out well for you. However, I have heard of many cases when a helpful CSR did this the customer lost Authorzation in the second card. The Comcast system can Authorize a $1 cablecard, but not a second free card. Hopefully this isn't your case.


----------



## Jon65

Jon65 said:


> Here's my sad story. Add it to the pile. I'm looking for suggestions as to what my next move should be.
> 
> I've had my tivo-hd and comcast with two s-cards working since October. However, when I tried to get the billing adjusted for the second outlet fee, it ended with the CSR removing the second outlet, and my second cablecard along with it. So, adding back the outlet restored the card. All was well.
> 
> Then, Comcast added new HD channels: FoodHD and TBSHD. Now, cable card 1 receives them all, but cable card 2 does not receive the new channels. That was a couple months ago, and I've been living with it mainly because I didn't have time to deal with the situation.
> 
> Comcast recently added SciFi HD and a couple others. So, I called today to try to get this resolved. First CSR was clueless, but tried. Problem was she deauthorized both my cablecards!!!! Now I have basic channels but nothing else. Then I get disconnected. Call back yields a more clueless, but more helpful CSR that eventually takes my card and host ID numbers to pass along. She was supposed to call me back, but did not. Third time I lose the CSR roulette and get the angry woman who doesn't even want to talk to me, hates cable cards, and want to send the technician out, on my tab. I decline and she spits out that she is noting I declined on my account. OK.
> 
> So, here I am. At this point I'm thinking the only way I can get the card info to the folks that need it is to relent and let the tech come out and read the numbers.
> 
> What's my best move at this point?
> 
> I'm located in Carroll County, MD
> 
> Thanks for helping, and for listening.
> 
> Jon


Well the comcast guy has come and gone. Mostly it was really good. He 
was really late, but called several times during the 7-9 window. He was 
hung up at the job he was on. Guy was polite, spoke English, and wanted 
to make things work. When he got here, he listened, didn't hate tivo, 
and knew all about cablecards. He knew just what needed to be done and 
got them authorized and added back to my account. Most all the HD 
channels were coming in.

Now the not so good part. Two channels, National Geographic and Mojo, 
refused to play. No idea why. At that point he jumped in and replaced 
my outside splitter and connectors, also verifying strong signal along 
the way. Good plan but no luck. He then has the head end initialize 
the cards again. Still no luck. Now he's out of ideas and options. He 
can't do anything else, but gives me his supervisor's number, along with 
the name of the person who knows how to solve this problem. I'm happy.

Now the really not so good part. After he leaves, I'm flipping channels 
and discover that I can't get channels 100-199. I didn't even check, so 
I don't fault the guy. It is clearly an account issue. I'm hopeful 
that the people I talk to Monday can fix me up from their end without me 
being home.

Jon


----------



## sparkyr

Long time lurker, first time poster...

Skipping the gory details of multiple truck rolls and numerous failed cards, my series 3 currently has one working SA S-card in slot 1 (can view all channels, including premium) and a half-working SA S-card in slot 2 (can view non-premium channels, but diagnostic screen says "Waiting for CP Auth"). Comcast lead technician got me to this point and didn't have any more fresh cards with him. The head-end people authorizing the cards for him said they kept getting an "Invalid error" when trying to authorize the card in slot 2 and none of them knew what that meant. lead tech said all he could do is refer it to a more senior head-end tech who will call me. This all happened Friday and I'm not expecting any call until Monday.

Called Tivo and they suggested trying "half-working" card currently in slot 2 in slot 1. If it works in slot 1, then try current slot1-card in slot2 and see if it works. Reasonable debug approach and I'm kicking myself for not having the lead tech do that when he was here. It's possible that tivo box has a hardware problem with slot2 (hard to believe since the tivo recognizes the card and it can tune non-premium digital channels, but they're the experts, right?).

FWIW - the "half-working" card has obviously been very used, if not abused. The printing on the label is very worn and the case has multiple big dents. Not very reassuring to me, plus one of the anti-static baggies that the lead tech left behind has "Defective Card" handwritten on it but it could have been from one of the 5 other cards that they tried. I'd love to know the failure rate of these cards (including the DOA rates) and whether Comcast somehow writes off the cost of failed cards or gets SA to take them back.

So, that's the short version of how I got here, but my post is really about Comcast reporting an "Invalid error" that they don't understand. Tivo guy said he has some records of "Invalid error" messages with some other cable providers but didn't know the resolution. Has anybody with Comcast, or better yet, Comcast in Howard County MD heard about this before? I'd appreciate any info that somebody might have so I can help guide the Comcast technicians.

thanks


----------



## KraziJoe

Jon65 said:


> Well the comcast guy has come and gone. Mostly it was really good. He
> was really late, but called several times during the 7-9 window. He was
> hung up at the job he was on. Guy was polite, spoke English, and wanted
> to make things work. When he got here, he listened, didn't hate tivo,
> and knew all about cablecards. He knew just what needed to be done and
> got them authorized and added back to my account. Most all the HD
> channels were coming in.
> 
> Now the not so good part. Two channels, National Geographic and Mojo,
> refused to play. No idea why. At that point he jumped in and replaced
> my outside splitter and connectors, also verifying strong signal along
> the way. Good plan but no luck. He then has the head end initialize
> the cards again. Still no luck. Now he's out of ideas and options. He
> can't do anything else, but gives me his supervisor's number, along with
> the name of the person who knows how to solve this problem. I'm happy.
> 
> Now the really not so good part. After he leaves, I'm flipping channels
> and discover that I can't get channels 100-199. I didn't even check, so
> I don't fault the guy. It is clearly an account issue. I'm hopeful
> that the people I talk to Monday can fix me up from their end without me
> being home.
> 
> Jon


Try restarting the TIVO and see if they show up.


----------



## Gregor

sparkyr said:


> Long time lurker, first time poster...
> 
> Skipping the gory details of multiple truck rolls and numerous failed cards, my series 3 currently has one working SA S-card in slot 1 (can view all channels, including premium) and a half-working SA S-card in slot 2 (can view non-premium channels, but diagnostic screen says "Waiting for CP Auth"). Comcast lead technician got me to this point and didn't have any more fresh cards with him. The head-end people authorizing the cards for him said they kept getting an "Invalid error" when trying to authorize the card in slot 2 and none of them knew what that meant. lead tech said all he could do is refer it to a more senior head-end tech who will call me. This all happened Friday and I'm not expecting any call until Monday.
> 
> Called Tivo and they suggested trying "half-working" card currently in slot 2 in slot 1. If it works in slot 1, then try current slot1-card in slot2 and see if it works. Reasonable debug approach and I'm kicking myself for not having the lead tech do that when he was here. It's possible that tivo box has a hardware problem with slot2 (hard to believe since the tivo recognizes the card and it can tune non-premium digital channels, but they're the experts, right?).
> 
> FWIW - the "half-working" card has obviously been very used, if not abused. The printing on the label is very worn and the case has multiple big dents. Not very reassuring to me, plus one of the anti-static baggies that the lead tech left behind has "Defective Card" handwritten on it but it could have been from one of the 5 other cards that they tried. I'd love to know the failure rate of these cards (including the DOA rates) and whether Comcast somehow writes off the cost of failed cards or gets SA to take them back.
> 
> So, that's the short version of how I got here, but my post is really about Comcast reporting an "Invalid error" that they don't understand. Tivo guy said he has some records of "Invalid error" messages with some other cable providers but didn't know the resolution. Has anybody with Comcast, or better yet, Comcast in Howard County MD heard about this before? I'd appreciate any info that somebody might have so I can help guide the Comcast technicians.
> 
> thanks


Have the tech check the signal level. It sounds like the signal is marginal, and when it's split internally in the Tivo, it's not high enough for the card to work. Cable cards are apparently very fussy about signal levels.

Also, copy the numbers down from the cable card screens and make sure that the tech is reading the numbers down correctly to the back-end tech.


----------



## Jon65

KraziJoe said:


> Try restarting the TIVO and see if they show up.


Did a reboot and also a guided setup right away. No Joy.

No improvement overnight. I'm still hopeful for tomorrow.

Jon


----------



## rvsj

sparkyr said:


> The head-end people authorizing the cards for him said they kept getting an "Invalid error" when trying to authorize the card in slot 2 and none of them knew what that meant.


TiVos do not talk back to the head end so if they get an error when trying to authorize it means that the data has been entered incorrectly. Either fat-fingered by the person entering it or read back incorrectly by the field person.
It could also be a bad card generating bad data but I'm of the opinion that most of the "bad" cards are good cards that had their data read back incorrectly.


----------



## dumaresq

I live in Monmouth county NJ. On Friday the 11th of Jan. the Comcast cable installer arrived (I'd had D* for the last year or so). I had two brand new TivoHDs setup and ready for him. He was at my house for a total of 6 hours, most of that time he spent running new cables. Once he finished running cables he started trying to get the cablecards working. He brought 5 single stream cards (I needed 4). He tried all 5 of them 1 wouldn't registered, three needed "upgrading" and 1 worked. He left with the other three saying "upgrading" but before he left he popped them all out so from what I have read that means they are now broken. He managed to come back the next day with 4 more cards all of them did the upgrading thing as well so he left again.

I called them on Monday the 14th to get them to come back with more cards. They were supposed to come that Wednesday but they canceled the appointment saying they had no cards. They canceled another appointment on 25th (still no cards). I have another appointment on the 1st I hope they have cards!

He left me the three "upgrading" cards which I have left in for 24 hours just to see if they would eventually upgrade, but they haven't. I have no hope they will come this Friday with cards anyone have any suggestions on what I should do?

Thanks


----------



## sparkyr

rvsj said:


> TiVos do not talk back to the head end so if they get an error when trying to authorize it means that the data has been entered incorrectly. Either fat-fingered by the person entering it or read back incorrectly by the field person.
> It could also be a bad card generating bad data but I'm of the opinion that most of the "bad" cards are good cards that had their data read back incorrectly.


Good point about the one-way communication. Since I posted, I spent 45 minutes on the line with Comcast. I read all hostid and cablecard info from my screen to them. They re-authorized good card in slot 1 and attempted again with the 2nd card in slot 2 with same results ("Invalid error" that they don't understand.) If they fat-fingered, it would be the 3rd time it's happened with different sets of people doing the work. Their response of course is to claim it's another bad card. Scheduled tech for Tuesday AM. Same old story...

But then, the CSR started talking about removing the $4.05 2nd outlet fee for the last week since I've been having problems. "Huh?" I said! There's a $1.50 fee for the 2nd card but no "2nd outlet fee". She then said it's the only way they could enter both cards; make them two separate outlets. But then she started questioning whether that could cause problems with the authorization or whether it was the right way to do it. She was going to call me back...3 hours ago and counting.

So, her questioning of how the account is setup and the belief that the head-end guys shouldn't get any feedback that it's a bad card since it's a one-way communication, now make me wonder whether it's some screwy "feature" of Comcast's billing/authorization software and how my account was created.

I know the cards are one way WRT on-demand and PPV (kind of "higher-order" functions) in a Tivo, but are you sure Comcast doesn't even get status information back from these cards?

Time to call them back and ask for someone knowledgeable about setting up an account for Tivo Series 3's with two cable cards on the same outlet. Sounds far-fetched but I'm getting close to punting on digital cable and reverting back to OTA HD broadcasts and lame analog cable. HD basic cable is beautiful but a hobbled Tivo with just one fully functional tuner is less useful to me than lame analog cable and a fully functional Tivo. There's no guarantee that the one good tuner/cablecard will be used for premium channel recordings.

Also, regarding signal strength, the lead tech here on Friday measured it and said the signal strength is great.

thanks for listening and the input.


----------



## QZ1

cheesehead00 said:


> ok my setup with comcast and cable cards went fine im just upset about the prices i am being charged and was wondering if anyone has any suggestions to get my rates cheaper.
> 
> before i switched to tivohd i had a dvr through comcast and my bill was like $83 a month. now that i switched to tivo with cable cards my bill is $95 without any box rental from them.
> 
> i pay .....
> $2.95 serv protection
> $14.95 cable card
> $1.50 Digital service
> $33.00 for Digiatl Cable
> 
> i have 2 S cards and live in Charleston SC.
> 
> Does this seem right to anyone else? am i getting ripped off? any help is greatly appreciated!


If that is what the bill showed, it is most likely a misprint where they reversed the second and third line items.

CC (second CC in same device) is $1.50.
Digital Preferred is $14.95. 
Digital Starter (Standard w/ a Box) for $33, sounds like a promo.


----------



## ninjadvr

KraziJoe said:


> You asked and I linked to my answer. If you JUST called then you have the latest information so there is nothing to update there.
> I still have an appt for the 1st and until they cancel I will just think they will bring them, and if they don't then they will have to deal with a very irate customer. I might even ask the Old Manassas Lady to go to the local office for me.


Being told 6 Feb by the Comcast CSR does not constitute a full update since they change their tune each time giving different re-stock dates, etc. The update I was referring to was along the lines of what you just wrote, i.e. if they turn up with CableCards to your appointment, then obviously CableCards exist in Arlington, VA, which would prompt me to push them to give me an appointment instead of waiting another week or two. There was a reason I posted the question :up:


----------



## rvsj

sparkyr said:


> I know the cards are one way WRT on-demand and PPV (kind of "higher-order" functions) in a Tivo, but are you sure Comcast doesn't even get status information back from these cards?


There is no hardware in a TiVo capable of transmitting anything back to the head end. That is why they are now developing a "dongle" that will connect to the USB port to transmit back so TiVos will work with SDV (Switched Digital Video).


----------



## janry

I wonder if you could take your TiVo to the cable office and have them do whatever they need to do with the CC's at their office. That way, no truck roll and inconvenience of waiting on therm.


----------



## osterber

Another installation report:

Watertown, MA. I already have one Tivo S3 with two cablecards in it. Purchased a new Tivo HD. Scheduled a visit with Comcast, and asked them to note that I could use a M-stream card. It was a 2-week wait to get an appointment. Argh.

Appointment scheduled for 9-11am this morning. Comcast automated call came on Saturday to remind me. This morning at 9:20am, technician calls to say he's on his way. Arrives at 9:28am.

He's got an m-stream card, and appears to know his way around the Tivo. (Navigating menus he knows exactly what he's looking for, etc.) Pops in the card, and it is detected as m-stream.

About 9:35am or so, he makes his call to the back-office. First person appears to take the inventory information (i.e., m-stream cable card serial #xxxx assigned to my account). He then gets transferred to the advanced technical support people to do the pairing.

He sat on hold for 25 minutes, and never talked to anyone. He called back the other number, to confirm that the ATS people were open, was transferred in again, and sat on hold for 10 more minutes before giving up.

I had to get to work... he wanted to get to his next call. We agreed that he would continue to try to call them during the day, and I'd check tonight to see if things were working. I have his cell phone number to check-in.

The technician was great. Knew what he was doing. It's just the back-office people appear to be completely backlogged, and the technicians can't get through to them! It is unbelievable that there is not some online interface even for the technicians to punch in the pairing number data and skip the human being process.

-Rick


----------



## pjbrownva

ninjadvr said:


> Being told 6 Feb by the Comcast CSR does not constitute a full update... QUOTE]
> 
> Arlington Update... I called last week and got a customer service rep who seemed VERY knowledgeable. She knew about M-Cards and S-cards and their differences!!! She called the warehouse and told me that they were out of cable cards. When I pressed her (politely) for advice, she did some more checking and told me that more cards are due to arrive on Feb 2nd.
> 
> I tried to make an appointment, and she said that I needed to call back to make an appt later (I'm not sure when she said). I asked her for her help and told her that I would really appreciate it if she would schedule an appt for Feb 3rd for me -- that way I will (hopefully) have someone show up and they will (hopefully) have cable cards that just arrived the day before.
> 
> So, we'll see what happens (and I'll update the list). I've decided not to get angry if it doesn't go well. Since so many people are having problems, clearly there are organizational and training issues going on nation-wide, so any problems that I might experience probably aren't due to anyone's personal ineptness, or intentional malice.
> 
> -Phil


----------



## b0rg

Just trying to understand.. The S3 requires 2 cards (either S or M), right? It cannot use a single M-Card for dual tuning?

Anyone know if it would work for an S-Card and an M-Card?

Thanks


----------



## Langree

b0rg said:


> Just trying to understand.. The S3 requires 2 cards (either S or M), right? It cannot use a single M-Card for dual tuning?
> 
> Anyone know if it would work for an S-Card and an M-Card?
> 
> Thanks


Yes and Yes, it will only use the M as a single stream.


----------



## dwit

b0rg said:


> Just trying to understand.. The S3 requires 2 cards (either S or M), right? It cannot use a single M-Card for dual tuning?
> 
> Anyone know if it would work for an S-Card and an M-Card?
> 
> Thanks


Theoretically, should be no difference. To the S3, a cable card is a cable card. Should not matter whether S, M, or any combination of the two.


----------



## hoyatables

Success in Arlington!

Tech came with one multi-stream cable card. Tech actually failed to get it activated, but a follow-up call to Comcast and a relatively short 15-minute wait later, channels are active and Tivo is working in HD. 

Tech suggested that there were still problems getting cable cards in the warehouse but somehow I was successful in getting one.


----------



## hoyatables

Langree said:


> Yes and Yes, it will only use the M as a single stream.


My multi-stream card seems to have no trouble recording two streams in HD


----------



## KraziJoe

hoyatables said:


> My multi-stream card seems to have no trouble recording two streams in HD


He is talking about an S3 not the TivoHD.


----------



## KraziJoe

hoyatables said:


> Success in Arlington!
> 
> Tech came with one multi-stream cable card. Tech actually failed to get it activated, but a follow-up call to Comcast and a relatively short 15-minute wait later, channels are active and Tivo is working in HD.
> 
> Tech suggested that there were still problems getting cable cards in the warehouse but somehow I was successful in getting one.


Would you mind PM'ing me your Techs name and your name so I can get ready for an asschewing in case they try to screw me over again on Friday?

Thanks


----------



## edskee

Heres an odd one I havent seen yet.

I just got my cablecards installed in my S3 yesterday, and the only channels I am receiving are my locals (what I could get from an antenna) and my locals in HD as well. I receive a few scattered other random channels like CSPAN-2 and some religious channel in the 40's.

I called comcast they insist all the signals have been sent correctly. No errors or issues on the install.

Anyone see this before and have any idea what to do here?


----------



## Voltron

I have the new Motorola box that supports CableCard. What will CableCard allow me to do?


----------



## Gregor

edskee said:


> Heres an odd one I havent seen yet.
> 
> I just got my cablecards installed in my S3 yesterday, and the only channels I am receiving are my locals (what I could get from an antenna) and my locals in HD as well. I receive a few scattered other random channels like CSPAN-2 and some religious channel in the 40's.
> 
> I called comcast they insist all the signals have been sent correctly. No errors or issues on the install.
> 
> Anyone see this before and have any idea what to do here?


What do the conditional access screens say for the cards?


----------



## edskee

Gregor said:


> What do the conditional access screens say for the cards?


I saw some mention of conditional access screens... I dont have an option that is called Conditional Access.

I have:
RESERVED
RESERVED
SA CableCARD CP Screen
SA CableCARD Diag Screen
SA CableCARD/Host ID Screen
RESERVED

None say conditional access, what screen should I be looking at?


----------



## illthreat

Well.. The tech came out to install my CableCard(s) today.

He enters the room, asks what the job is, and I mention the Tivo HD , CableCards, etc.. - No clue. Doesn't even have the work order showing the request for the CableCards.

2 more techs show up to help him finish the job. None of them having a clue where the CC were at.. The excuse was the tech that came to the house was given the job by another tech earlier in the day.. I tell them perhaps the other tech has the CC... their reply- "Don't know".

I ask the 3 techs standing in my living room what they expect me to do from here... Response: "Don't Know".

So, I call 800-comcast with all 3 of them still in the room. Get a CSR on the phone, explain the situation- and he gets one of the techs standing in my living room on the line. Blah blah blah.. CSR tells the tech to re-schedule it internally so it won't take another 10 days to do through the national CSR line...

I am to call the supervisor tomorrow to re-schedule the CC install. . That is of course if they even have them to begin with.. Or even understands what it is.

Freakin' comcast........................... maybe TRAIN your techs to understand the technology and actually GIVE them the equipment needed for the job.

*They actually told me they don't have M-Cards.. HOWEVER..their freakin HD converter box uses ONLY M-Cards... Riiiiiight.*


----------



## sparkyr

janry said:


> I wonder if you could take your TiVo to the cable office and have them do whatever they need to do with the CC's at their office. That way, no truck roll and inconvenience of waiting on therm.


Great minds think alike...I mentioned this to the lead tech but he didn't seem to get it.

They'd have much more control over what happens and maybe, just maybe, the person with hands on the Tivo reading the auth info from the box would be able to directly enter the auth info into the comcast system instead of going through an intermediary. I'd even be willing to leave my many hundreds of $$ worth of hardware in their hands for a couple of days to get it done. (cost of hardware + cost of lifetime subscription). But I'd much rather watch it being done.

They must already have some kind of "cable card install techs" with a lab bench somewhere to do their own HD DVR's, right? My guess is that Comcast doesn't want to be responsible for my equipment. Otherwise, I can't think of a good reason they wouldn't want to handle it this way. This would have to be far cheaper than rolling a truck...3 times now for me.


----------



## sparkyr

edskee said:


> I saw some mention of conditional access screens... I dont have an option that is called Conditional Access.
> 
> I have:
> RESERVED
> RESERVED
> SA CableCARD CP Screen
> SA CableCARD Diag Screen
> SA CableCARD/Host ID Screen
> RESERVED
> 
> None say conditional access, what screen should I be looking at?


Not to speak for Gregor, but I suspect the idea was to look at the "CP Screen" and look for the line beginning with "Auth Status:". If the card has received appropriate auth message(s), the end of the line will be "CP Auth Received" (at least in Ho Co, MD). If card hasn't received authorization message(s), end of line will be "Waiting for CP Auth".


----------



## jrm01

edskee said:


> I saw some mention of conditional access screens... I dont have an option that is called Conditional Access.
> 
> I have:
> RESERVED
> RESERVED
> SA CableCARD CP Screen
> SA CableCARD Diag Screen
> SA CableCARD/Host ID Screen
> RESERVED
> 
> None say conditional access, what screen should I be looking at?


Conditional Access Screen is a term for he Motorola cards. If you have SA cards you'll want to look at the CP Information screen.

Look at the last picture here:

http://tivosupport2.instancy.com/Ti...-5fb6-4ed8-ac41-d8cd0d5c0824/ins_Content.html


----------



## jlb

What happens if you rerun guided setup?


----------



## sparkyr

sparkyr said:


> Time to call them back and ask for someone knowledgeable about setting up an account for Tivo Series 3's with two cable cards on the same outlet. Sounds far-fetched but I'm getting close to punting on digital cable and reverting back to OTA HD broadcasts and lame analog cable. HD basic cable is beautiful but a hobbled Tivo with just one fully functional tuner is less useful to me than lame analog cable and a fully functional Tivo. There's no guarantee that the one good tuner/cablecard will be used for premium channel recordings.


Possibly my last update. 

Another Comcast technician visited this morning. His approach was just to try another card in slot2. New card inserted, was recognized, and then a first for me, got the "updating firmware" message and he was tempted to pull it out and try a different card. I convinced him to be patient and wait it out and it did take 20 minutes for the update, but it did complete successfully.

Now, on to authorizing the card. He calls in the info. head-end tech tries one time and then I hear her say "Looks like a bad card...", but she goes away to talk to another head-end person. A few seconds later she says she hit the card. Sure enough, cablecard 2 now says auth received. This is a first. She had to re-auth the card so we could see the premium channels, but they actually seemed to know what they were doing this time.

The key seems to be patience all around and getting lucky with the right head-end person. Despite each tech having bad karma about Tivo boxes, they were at least willing to be patient. My only regret is not trying harder to get the first or second tech to talk the head-end people into trying a few more times or asking for help from other head-end techs. Today's technician didn't do anything different than the first two techs who touched my Tivo, it had to have been something different by the head-end techs.

Anyway, I'm now satisfied with my service but still resent having had to spend so much time with the technicians and on the phone. My next challenge will be when the bill comes and ensuring that they're billing me correctly.

These forums are a real treasure.


----------



## netcord01

First time poster, long time reader (especially as it relates to CC's)...

I'll try to keep this short...I live in Richmond VA and got TiVo HD last week. Well, leading up to that purchase I was in many conversations with different folks from Comcast trying to get a straight answer on the CCs. (I even got Corporate involved but they werent able to do muchbeyond their control). Basically, Comcast here is saying they no longer have CC's because the rest were defective and returned to Motorola. They are working with Motor to "resolve the situation" but have no ETA. I'm not the only person from Richmond who is reporting this situation on the TC, so it's definitely a true story. I'm just wondering if anyone else out there across this great land of ours has encountered this story with Comcast yet (if not, then buyer beware!)?? This is definitely an FCC violation to not have CC's available to those customers who want them, but no one wants to hear/handle my complaint against Comcast, so I just have to suck it up and deal with their nonsense. If only Verizon had a better CC situation, I would switch in a heartbeat, but that doesn't sound like the case, since they don't like making them available and they don't have M-series yet. I'd love your thoughts, observations, or just your feelings of sympathy. I just have a feeling that this isn't a priority of theirs and I along with other in Richmond may have to wait a long time for new cards (The good news is that the antenna signal looks beautiful on the TiVo!)


----------



## ninjadvr

hoyatables said:


> Success in Arlington!
> 
> Tech came with one multi-stream cable card. Tech actually failed to get it activated, but a follow-up call to Comcast and a relatively short 15-minute wait later, channels are active and Tivo is working in HD.
> 
> Tech suggested that there were still problems getting cable cards in the warehouse but somehow I was successful in getting one.


I just got off the phone with a CSR who called the warehouse and said there were no CableCards expected now until mid-February. I said what about the 2nd or the 6th like I had been told previously and he had no answer. hoyatables, you were fortunate to get one! Gotta keep trying...


----------



## Jon65

Jon65 said:


> Well the comcast guy has come and gone. Mostly it was really good. He
> was really late, but called several times during the 7-9 window. He was
> hung up at the job he was on. Guy was polite, spoke English, and wanted
> to make things work. When he got here, he listened, didn't hate tivo,
> and knew all about cablecards. He knew just what needed to be done and
> got them authorized and added back to my account. Most all the HD
> channels were coming in.
> 
> Now the not so good part. Two channels, National Geographic and Mojo,
> refused to play. No idea why. At that point he jumped in and replaced
> my outside splitter and connectors, also verifying strong signal along
> the way. Good plan but no luck. He then has the head end initialize
> the cards again. Still no luck. Now he's out of ideas and options. He
> can't do anything else, but gives me his supervisor's number, along with
> the name of the person who knows how to solve this problem. I'm happy.
> 
> Now the really not so good part. After he leaves, I'm flipping channels
> and discover that I can't get channels 100-199. I didn't even check, so
> I don't fault the guy. It is clearly an account issue. I'm hopeful
> that the people I talk to Monday can fix me up from their end without me
> being home.
> 
> Jon


Well, it is now Tuesday and I've left three voice messages with the tech's supervisor, per the "We want you to be happy" letter the tech left with me, which had the supervisor's name and number. I've received no call back, much less any help. At this point, what is the best thing for me to do?

1) Keep calling and hope I eventually get a call back? If this is the case, do I increasingly mention my frustration, increase the number of times per day, etc.? The way I figure it is that this guy can hit delete pretty easily, so I have no leverage.

2) Engage with a CSR. I would hope I could at least get channels 100-199 added back in correctly, but I have fear, because the CSRs are what ended up in me having the truck roll after they accidentally de-authorized both of my cards.

3) Request a truck roll, specifically asking for the tech I had previously, who was both knowledgeable and helpful.

So, I'm looking for any advice and suggestions as to my next step.

Thanks again for all the help and information this thread supplies!

Jon


----------



## wizzy

Jon65 said:


> Well, it is now Tuesday and I've left three voice messages with the tech's supervisor, per the "We want you to be happy" letter the tech left with me, which had the supervisor's name and number. I've received no call back, much less any help. At this point, what is the best thing for me to do?


Contact Comcast Executive Care: 215-665-1700 Let them know that you've followed the process given to you by the local office (tech had you call supervisor), but that process has failed.


----------



## dumaresq

sparkyr said:


> New card inserted, was recognized, and then a first for me, got the "updating firmware" message and he was tempted to pull it out and try a different card. I convinced him to be patient and wait it out and it did take 20 minutes for the update, but it did complete successfully.


I think that was key, if only the guy I had would have left the cards in my tivo's I'd have more working cards


----------



## Jon65

wizzy said:


> Contact Comcast Executive Care: 215-665-1700 Let them know that you've followed the process given to you by the local office (tech had you call supervisor), but that process has failed.


Thanks for the advice and the number. I'll give it a call tomorrow.

Jon


----------



## djthib

I'm in the southern New Hampshire tier and thought I should relay a positive CableCard install experience last week.

As a happy DirecTV Tivo lover I hestitated for a long time before switching to Comcast. But when DirecTV could not site an HD dish at my house, I was left with no choice for HD reception but to try Comcast.

Comcast first came out and installed one of their own HD DVRs in early January. Yikes! -- there was no way I was going to live with that crappy interface after being a Tivo subscriber for 4 years. So the next day I bought and installed a Series 3 HD Tivo. That was about 10 days ago. Called Comcast the next day and they said unfortunately that CableCards were on back order but expected in about a week. Ran Guided Setup on the Tivo and at least could see all basic free cable channels fine in the mean time. 

Tech (an older gentleman) showed up exactly on time on the appointment day a week later. How happy I was to see him pull a couple of M-cards out of his tool box! The first hint that things might go well was when he understood that only one M-card would be needed for dual tuner operation. He installed the card in Slot 1 and the CableCard configuration screen came up. Here is where a bit of patience is apparently required. He fumbled around a bit, called the head end and read serial numbers back and forth a few times, and finally got to a place where the CableCard began downloading an update to itself. He said he'd be back in about 15 minutes and went out to his truck (for a smoke or a beer or something) -- came back in, fiddled again on the CableCard menu, a couple more calls to the head end. About 15 minutes after that -- magic! HD channels on both tuners were there.

After the tech left I ran Guided Setup and all is well with the world.

So maybe with enough experience these techs will eventually learn what they need to do.


----------



## ninjadvr

djthib said:


> The first hint that things might go well was when he understood that only one M-card would be needed for dual tuner operation. He installed the card in Slot 1 and the CableCard configuration screen came up. Here is where a bit of patience is apparently required. He fumbled around a bit, called the head end and read serial numbers back and forth a few times, and finally got to a place where the CableCard began downloading an update to itself. He said he'd be back in about 15 minutes and went out to his truck (for a smoke or a beer or something) -- came back in, fiddled again on the CableCard menu, a couple more calls to the head end. About 15 minutes after that -- magic! HD channels on both tuners were there.


Thanks, sounds good, but didn't you say you have a Series3? It's only the cheaper TivoHD that can use ONE M-card in multi-stream mode. With a Series3, you need two cards irrespective of whether they are S-type or M-type because even if they are M-type (multistream) they work in singlstream mode in a Series3 slot. Are you sure BOTH tuners are working? Check digital premium channels on each tuner. If you have one M-type card in slot 1 and nothing in slot 2, in theory you should find only one tuner working.

At any rate, congratulations on getting any cablecards. some of use are being told there's no stock of cards for weeks.


----------



## jlb

So some closure on my install.

Quick reminder:

my CC install was on the weekend of the 1/11. They were late. Long day. Long winded, but got a M card working in my TiVoHD. They had said they would credit me $20 for my troubles. I knew that I would need to wait for my first bill afterwards to sort of feel good about the billing.










Well, it looks like they also gave me a second credit of $20 for "Basic Video - Adjustment". Not sure what that is, but I am not complaining. And you can see the charge for the truck roll of $17.95.

Now, I know the first card is free (as they stated), but I thought there would be some mention of it in the bill. I am not complaining. But it looks like I avoided the screw-up of them trying to charge for an A/O or other things beyond the actual "first card free" stuff.

Assuming nothing changes on their end, this bill is in a credit, as will next month's and part of the one after that.

So, at least in my case, it looks like Comcast got the billing end right, or at least in a state I am happy with.


----------



## pl1

jlb said:


> So, at least in my case, it looks like Comcast got the billing end right, or at least in a state I am happy with.


What HD channels do you receive?


----------



## jlb

The following QAM HD channels

PBS 
CBS 
ABC 
NBC 
NBC Weather (not HD but I believe clear digitial)
FOX
UPN/38
CW/56

And a few other PBS digitial channels


----------



## pl1

jlb said:


> The following QAM HD channels
> 
> PBS
> CBS
> ABC
> NBC
> NBC Weather (not HD but I believe clear digitial)
> FOX
> UPN/38
> CW/56
> 
> And a few other PBS digitial channels


Not bad. And you get the guide data and everything? Now I'm feeling real ripped off after looking at my Comcast bill. Especially starting Feb 1.


----------



## jlb

By law, on a non-digital package, the cable companies are required to feed the clear QAM local HD channels for free along the cable wire.

I could get those on my new LCD without the TiVoHD.

With the TiVoHD but without cable cards, you can do trick play and manual record.

The Cable Cards are necessary to associate guide data with the channels.


And yes, the companies are not too quick to tell you this. Anyone that thinks like Bruce Springsteen (57 channels and nothing on) could save a lot of money by downgrading to a lifeline or non-digital package like the one I have. We find plenty to watch on the networks so it works great for us. But I did have to rent DVDs for other shows we liked (Sopranos, SatC, etc).

But having a good deal of HD Glory for free (actually, I have now made $22.05), is awesome in my book!!!!!


----------



## hybucket

so...you're saying that, theoretically, you can split the cable wire coming in, with one cable going into the DVR and the other DIRECTLY into the HDTV, and pick up the local HD channels on the TV without a converter? Will they be mapped to the correct channel designation, or come in on the Comcast channel #?


----------



## illthreat

illthreat said:


> Well.. The tech came out to install my CableCard(s) today.
> 
> He enters the room, asks what the job is, and I mention the Tivo HD , CableCards, etc.. - No clue. Doesn't even have the work order showing the request for the CableCards.
> 
> 2 more techs show up to help him finish the job. None of them having a clue where the CC were at.. The excuse was the tech that came to the house was given the job by another tech earlier in the day.. I tell them perhaps the other tech has the CC... their reply- "Don't know".
> 
> I ask the 3 techs standing in my living room what they expect me to do from here... Response: "Don't Know".
> 
> So, I call 800-comcast with all 3 of them still in the room. Get a CSR on the phone, explain the situation- and he gets one of the techs standing in my living room on the line. Blah blah blah.. CSR tells the tech to re-schedule it internally so it won't take another 10 days to do through the national CSR line...
> 
> I am to call the supervisor tomorrow to re-schedule the CC install. . That is of course if they even have them to begin with.. Or even understands what it is.
> 
> Freakin' comcast........................... maybe TRAIN your techs to understand the technology and actually GIVE them the equipment needed for the job.
> 
> *They actually told me they don't have M-Cards.. HOWEVER..their freakin HD converter box uses ONLY M-Cards... Riiiiiight.*


I spoke to the Supervisor on Tuesday morning. He assured me he was on top of the situation and was going to get me a cableCard from the "warehouse". Stated that later in the same day he would "try" and have a tech out. No call back- no tech visit.

I try again this morning to reach the Supervisor- no answer so I call the 800 # and talk to a CSR about the situation.

I finally get a hold of the Supervisor later this afternoon and he told me he's in the process of getting me CC's and they will try and come out today, no later than tomorrow (Thursday) for the install.

The kicker- He's not able to get me an M-card.. But, he's going to bring me "two-way S cards"... Does two-way CC even exist yet?! I asked him if he meant normal Singlestream cards and he replied "No, these are new and different."

..................


----------



## jlb

hybucket said:


> so...you're saying that, theoretically, you can split the cable wire coming in, with one cable going into the DVR and the other DIRECTLY into the HDTV, and pick up the local HD channels on the TV without a converter? Will they be mapped to the correct channel designation, or come in on the Comcast channel #?


I do that now. One split goes to my TiVoHD with cable cards. My channels via that path are mapped to the 800's.

CBS/4 HD is 804
ABC/5 HD is 805
etc......

My split that goes directly to the TV (Vizio) receives the signals like this:

CBS/4 HD is 4-1
ABC/5 HD is 5-1
Fox/25 HD is 25-1

etc......

What I am not sure of is if one were to subscribe to a digital, say starter pack, where you normally would not receive HD, I don't know what happens. It is possible that they would have to install a filter/trap to keep you from receiving things you are not supposed to get.

I am receiving now *exactly* what I am supposed to receive. Nothing more. Nothing less.


----------



## grampy

hybucket said:


> so...you're saying that, theoretically, you can split the cable wire coming in, with one cable going into the DVR and the other DIRECTLY into the HDTV, and pick up the local HD channels on the TV without a converter? Will they be mapped to the correct channel designation, or come in on the Comcast channel #?


Yes, that is exactly what I do; in fact, i have a four-way splitter: one to TV, one to S3 Tivo, one to cable box (for OnDemand) and one to DVD/VCR recorder. The TV and DVD/VCR recorder get all local channels in HD as well as other basic SD channels. That is how Comcast works here in eastern Mass., can't confirm if that's how it works where you're located.


----------



## illthreat

jlb said:


> I do that now. One split goes to my TiVoHD with cable cards. My channels via that path are mapped to the 800's.
> 
> CBS/4 HD is 804
> ABC/5 HD is 805
> etc......
> 
> My split that goes directly to the TV (Vizio) receives the signals like this:
> 
> CBS/4 HD is 4-1
> ABC/5 HD is 5-1
> Fox/25 HD is 25-1
> 
> etc......
> 
> What I am not sure of is if one were to subscribe to a digital, say starter pack, where you normally would not receive HD, I don't know what happens. It is possible that they would have to install a filter/trap to keep you from receiving things you are not supposed to get.
> 
> I am receiving now *exactly* what I am supposed to receive. Nothing more. Nothing less.


These are the "clear" QAM channels (local) in your area. They work no matter what level of service (cable) you have at your residence. (just the locals)


----------



## hybucket

Thanks - appreciate the reply.


----------



## zenisu

I've had my hdtivo sitting off to the side for a couple weeks now and just got around to working on setting everything up. I'm in the Chicago subarbs with Comcast - local office is Lisle. On the phone, the CSR said I could pick up my stuff at the office. The local office gave me a box but said they require a truck roll with an installation charge for cablecards. The lady there was not friendly at all (extremely non customer service oriented) and did not seem to know much of anything about cablecards so I didn't ask her about the card itself, but she did know it was for a tivo. I called the 800 number to confirm my appointment today and verify what was listed in the system for my install, and of course they had me down for a one single stream card. The CSR had trouble getting the system to accept the order for a multistream card, but she eventually got it to take it. I hope that means they are in stock in my area, but who knows? I'll post results after the install tomorrow.


----------



## drhankz

zenisu said:


> The CSR had trouble getting the system to accept the order for a multistream card, but she eventually got it to take it. I hope that means they are in stock in my area, but who knows? I'll post results after the install tomorrow.


WHAT A DIFFERENCE from one Comcast Area to another.

I'm in Southern NH - Greater Boston Area.

Last Friday my Comcast CSR called me to ask how
my 5 [yes 5] new "M" cards where working. I reported 
fine.

But I said your call is perfectly timed. I was going to
call her on Monday [1/28] and ask for a 6th "M" Card
for my newest TiVo HD. She said NO PROBLEM - A 
tech will be there On Wednesday between 3-5 PM.

I'm waiting for his call now. They call when leaving
the previous appointment. The first 5 installs have 
been a cake walk.

I guess it certainly depends on what Comcast Territory
you live in - I'm Lucky and Happy.

==================================
UPDATE
==================================

Comcast came and installed #6 - 24 minutes total.
He even clocked himself -- He said the reason it
took that long is because the Tech on the other end
of the phone entering the data was doing something
wrong and getting an ERROR. Once the Tech at 
ATS figured out HIS error - he entered the paring
info and we were OFF and Running.

The Comcast CSRs - here KNOW what they are doing.


----------



## pl1

jlb said:


> By law, on a non-digital package, the cable companies are required to feed the clear QAM local HD channels for free along the cable wire.


Until the cableco's are forced to offer everything à la carte, I (along with many others) am forced to pay way too much just in order to get the few stations I want like NESN-HD, VS-HD, A&E-HD, SHO, PPV etc. Which brings up another question. Can you order PPV over the phone since you have cableCARDs (which is effectively equivalent to an STB)? You probably can. PPV would include sports packages.


----------



## jlb

pl1 said:


> .......Which brings up another question. Can you order PPV over the phone since you have cableCARDs (which is effectively equivalent to an STB)? You probably can. PPV would include sports packages.


Good question. Don't know. I assume I could.


----------



## ekrubmj

I'm a Comcast customer in Fort Lauderdale (Broward County) Florida. I haven't seen any comments about this office in the thread, but here's my story...

I bought my TiVoHD just after New Year's and called Comcast for installation of CCs after reading a lot of the horror stories in this thread.

When I set up the appointment, I was very explicit and asked for 1 MS or 2 SS cards and to have the tech bring extras just in case. The tech arrived today at 3pm for my 2-5pm appointment. He even called about 20 min before to confirm directions to my house. When he arrived, I asked if he had done these before--he said yes! My heart skipped a beat!

In his hand I saw one CC. I asked if it was a MS and he said no. His work order told him to install one CC. We plugged it in and TiVo recognized the SS card. The next words out of his mouth were "Do you already have one card"? Of course I said no and that I had asked for 1 MS or 2 SS cards. He then told me that he knew that TiVo required two cards from other installs he had done. I asked him why he didn't bring two? His response was the work order only said install one. (I can't blame him too much for following his work order, but come on folks, how about some common sense!!) I began to pound my fist into my head at that point. I kept my cool cause i knew arguing with him would only make me madder and would serve no other purpose.

So, he left and I called my local office to schedule another appointment. The nice lady on the phone then asked if I wanted to come and pick up the cards myself. D'oh! I told here I'd love to, but to please verify if I could do that. She came back and said "no, you're right, the tech has to do it". The next appointment was two weeks off, but she said she'd send an email and see if the supervisor could get something earlier. Once she got a response, she said she call me back.

So now I sit and wait broken hearted for a call I feel will never come. Please, dear gods of Comcast, let me not wait in vein.


----------



## aojdawg

Hi folks, just thought I'd share our nightmare of an experience with you all, along with the almost magical resolution of the problems. The first part of this was written by my wife, who was more ticked than I was, and began drafting a letter to Comcast:

_I am highly displeased with the service we have received from Comcast. 
For Christmas I bought my husband a Tivo HD DVR. The reason I bought this DVR in the first place was to replace our Comcast DVR provided through our cable service. I knew I had purchased a good gift for him when I heard my husband complaining for the umpteenth time about how horrible that Comcast DVR was and how he wanted to smash it with a hammer.

We had the Tivo set up and ready to go when on Tuesday, January 8th, we had our first tech come out to install the cableCARDs. My husband handed him the instructions from Tivo which he chose to ignore, saying he didn't need to look at it. Then, he stuck both cards into the front of the Tivo. My husband corrected him and told him that he was only supposed to install one at a time. At that point, he took one card out and began the installation.

Eventually, after the tech left we FINALLY got one card working. The other card would only access basic cable channels and the basic HD channels (network channels like abc, cbs, etc.). After many calls and attempts to get the other card working, Comcast scheduled another appointment with a tech and replacement cards for the next day.

Day 2: January 9th, 2008. The next tech came in and asked which card was not working and asked how to shut the Tivo off (there is no power button on a Tivo). He tried replacing the card twice and still nothing worked. My husband was telling him some different things to try that he had no idea about, but we still couldn't solve anything. After he left, we tried as many things as we could to try to get it to work.

After multiple calls to Comcast, someone told me that the card wasn't correctly receiving information and set up another service appointment. With no good answers and very little faith in the abilities of the Comcast techs, we called Tivo.

The woman from Tivo told me that I needed to make sure that Comcast had cards that were correctly formatted before they left for the next service appointment we had scheduled. I asked if there was any way possible for her to call Comcast and make sure they did everything correctly. She tried to get a conference call started. The first attempt resulted in her being hung up on and the second attempt involved her being put on hold for about 20 minutes and talking to two supervisors, only to be told that they would not talk to her. They would only talk to the account holder about this.

We also tried calling another Comcast number where they attempted to activate the cards. Even though I insisted that we were using a Tivo, not a cable box, the guy on the phone said that the box would power down and the card would be activated. He finally understood that it would not power down and put me through to a "technical support supervisor." She said that she made an attempt to get it to work and it didn't work. She did give me a number for the Tivo card experts that we could call if we needed to while the service person was here.

Day 3: January 10th, 2008. When the tech arrived, he didn't know what box was the Tivo and he didn't realize that the cards were installed in the front. He told us that he had never worked on a Tivo before.

So, we explained the situation and he got on the phone. After repeating the card numbers over and over again to someone from Comcast, and I suppose trying to get them to activate it correctly, it still didn't work. He attempted many times, with instruction from someone from Comcast, to remove the cards and reinsert them. I offered for him to try to talk to someone from Tivo for help, but as with everyone else from Comcast, they refuse to try to learn anything new, sticking to protocol and the very little knowledge they have about Tivo._

And here's where I come in - My wife spent several hours navigating the maze that is Comcast customer support, before finally getting a supervisor that actually knew what he was doing. Basically, he said that they would try some things on their end, and that if it didn't work, a supervisor would come out the next day to personally get it working. Of course, we were promised a callback which never came. We went to bed, exhausted, angry, and vowing to bend Comcast to our will.

Day 4 - January 11th, 2008 - Lo and behold, the head of our local Comcast office was on our doorstep at 9:30 a.m., along with the overwhelmed tech from the day before. After 2 hours, the pair had only succeeded in replacing both cards (including the one working perfectly), and leaving us to run guided setup on our own, which resulted in again, one card working, one not. I have to say though, these guys did the best they could do with the idiots on the other end of the phone instructing them. They were very eager to listen, and I even gave them my instruction sheet for the boss to train his techs with.

Finally, at about 8:00 p.m. that night, I followed the advice of some of the posters here, and entered Comcast Chat. The following is a transcript of the chat (I had to use my wife's name since she's the primary account-holder):

*chat id : 56302ca0-536c-4429-b9d6-ac00190077b7
Problem : I need a Cablecard expert to help me.
Elizabeth > I need a Cablecard expert to help me.
Ely > Hello Elizabeth_, Thank you for contacting Comcast Live Chat Support. My name is Ely. Please give me one moment to review your information.
Ely > Good evening! Please allow me a moment to pull up your account information.
Ely > Elizabeth, ok I have pulled the account. What seems to be the issue you are having?
Elizabeth_ > I have an HD Tivo with dual tuners. One cablecard is working, one isn't.
Elizabeth_ > I believe it's a pairing issue, but I'm not sure.
Ely > I see, do you know the serial number for the card that isn't working?
Elizabeth_ > No, the tech who came out failed to give me the number off the card before the install. It's the card in card slot 2.
Ely > Ok please do me a favor and take both cable cards out. I will need the serial number of the one in slot 2. However, please leave them both out.
Elizabeth_ > Okay, removing cards right now. The serial number on card 2 is NG3614TA1625.
Elizabeth_ > That's the card that's not working.
Ely > Ok thank you. One moment please.
Ely > Ok put both cards back in and tell me when you are done.
Elizabeth_ > Alright - putting both cards back in. It'll be a few seconds before they boot up.
Ely > Ok as soon as they boot up let me know and I will send a special signal.
Elizabeth_ > Okay, both are up; both are showing the pairing information
Elizabeth_ > Just got a error 161-4
Elizabeth_ > I think that's good, right?
Ely > Possibly, go ahead and take them both out again.
Elizabeth_ > Okay, both of them are out.
Ely > Now put them back in and then allow the Tivo to update again.
Elizabeth_ > Do you mean run guided setup, or restart the unit?
Ely > The guided setup if possible.
Elizabeth_ > Sure, it'll take 20-30 mins. though.
Elizabeth_ > At least I'm on DSL
Ely > Oh I see, if anything you can chat with us again if the issue continues. I do apologize for the trouble this caused.
Elizabeth_ > Okay, so should I end chat now
Ely > Thank you for using Comcast's Live Chat support, is there anything else I can assist you with today?
Elizabeth_ > That's all, thanks
Ely > Thank you for contacting Comcast. If you need assistance in the future, please do not hesitate to contact us through Live Chat or E-mail (available 24 hours a day, 7 days a week). Simply visit www.comcast.net and select Help.
Ely > Analyst has closed chat and left the room*

I was very doubtful of this "special signal", but the damn thing worked. I ran guided setup, which took twice as long as before (good sign), and both cards were working flawlessly! The head of our local Comcast office wants me to email him the chat transcript, so that he can use it to help train his techs, and find out what kind of magician this "Ely" is.

I'm sorry for the length of my post, but I felt some other posters would get some good tips and use out of it.


----------



## mchief

If anyone cares anymore, I received an email from Comcast a hour ago informing me that the new HD channels for Arlington/Alexandria VA were scheduled for 1/20 are now scheduled for 2/26 due to some technical ...

I am holding my breath


----------



## ninjadvr

mchief said:


> If anyone cares anymore, I received an email from Comcast a hour ago informing me that the new HD channels for Arlington/Alexandria VA were scheduled for 1/20 are now scheduled for 2/26 due to some technical ...
> 
> I am holding my breath


Thanks. I've been "busy" waiting for cablecards that I didn't notice we were getting new HD channels. Do you know which channels/have a link where they're listed? Nice to have something else to concern oursleves with!


----------



## Jon65

wizzy said:


> Contact Comcast Executive Care: 215-665-1700 Let them know that you've followed the process given to you by the local office (tech had you call supervisor), but that process has failed.


I called the local supervisor one more time this morning and tell him, politely, that this is the last time I'm calling him, that I really want to work this at his level, but I need a call back by 2pm today. 2pm comes and goes (surprise) and I'm too busy to call the executive care number. But, when I get home, there is a message from the local office person that the tech said could solve my problem. Cool! She said she would be leaving at 4pm but would call tomorrow. I'll be home from 8-11 in the morning, so I called and left a message for her.

I've learned a lot about leverage during this little experience.

I'll post my happy conclusion tomorrow. Maybe.

Jon


----------



## KraziJoe

ninjadvr said:


> Thanks. I've been "busy" waiting for cablecards that I didn't notice we were getting new HD channels. Do you know which channels/have a link where they're listed? Nice to have something else to concern oursleves with!


they are on the Comcast.com website on the Channel Lineup.

But I think a couple are Sci-Fi HD, USA HD, Food Channel HD and a few more...


----------



## Jon65

Jon65 said:


> I called the local supervisor one more time this morning and tell him, politely, that this is the last time I'm calling him, that I really want to work this at his level, but I need a call back by 2pm today. 2pm comes and goes (surprise) and I'm too busy to call the executive care number. But, when I get home, there is a message from the local office person that the tech said could solve my problem. Cool! She said she would be leaving at 4pm but would call tomorrow. I'll be home from 8-11 in the morning, so I called and left a message for her.
> 
> I've learned a lot about leverage during this little experience.
> 
> I'll post my happy conclusion tomorrow. Maybe.
> 
> Jon


At 10:00 last night I noticed HGTV-HD is not coming in now. Grrr. I check everything else, and ALL my missing channels are there. So, now I've got everything but this channel, which has never been a problem before. Rerunning Guided Setup doesn't help. Sigh.

At 8 am this morning I get a call from Michele who knows all about my situation, has looked at my account ("It's a mess! No wonder you aren't receiving what you should.") and fixed everything up. I tell her about HGTV-HD and she goes to check. Problem is system wide and she reports it. Now I'm happy. But wait, there's more: She voluntarily gives me a promotion rate for a year! I didn't even ask. Sweet. Now my bill for digital cable+HD, internet, and digital voice is $125/month. Previously I was paying $137/mo. She tells me to call her directly if I ever have problems in the future. Apparently her whole job is to fix CSR and head-end rate code mistakes. Talk about job security! 

I can't be much happier about the outcome.

Thanks again for the help and this thread.

Jon


----------



## KraziJoe

Jon65 said:


> At 10:00 last night I noticed HGTV-HD is not coming in now. Grrr. I check everything else, and ALL my missing channels are there. So, now I've got everything but this channel, which has never been a problem before. Rerunning Guided Setup doesn't help. Sigh.
> 
> At 8 am this morning I get a call from Michele who knows all about my situation, has looked at my account ("It's a mess! No wonder you aren't receiving what you should.") and fixed everything up. I tell her about HGTV-HD and she goes to check. Problem is system wide and she reports it. Now I'm happy. But wait, there's more: She voluntarily gives me a promotion rate for a year! I didn't even ask. Sweet. Now my bill for digital cable+HD, internet, and digital voice is $125/month. Previously I was paying $137/mo. She tells me to call her directly if I ever have problems in the future. Apparently her whole job is to fix CSR and head-end rate code mistakes. Talk about job security!
> 
> I can't be much happier about the outcome.
> 
> Thanks again for the help and this thread.
> 
> Jon


Can you have her move to VA and head up the Manassas Branch? Please???


----------



## mchief

New Channels for Arlington/Alexandria to add 2/26:

229 HGTV HD
231 FOOD HD
234 CNN HD
235 USA HD
236 SCI FI HD
237 HISTORY HD
239 DISC HD
240 TLC HD
241 ANIMAL PL HD


----------



## Pictor Guy

Wow! I can't believe how incompetent Comcast is turning out. I went into this switch with low expectations but I am speechless. One week ago today I was scheduled to have phone and cable service installed. I expected problems so when the guy shows up two hours early with no cable cards for my two TiVoHD's and no Comcast HD DVR for the third outlet I was understanding (even though it was right on his work-order that he made me sign). 

I had scheduled a 9am-noon window but at the installer was at my door just after 7am. It appears "I" (not being a morning person and having taken the day off for the install) scheduled a early install. My fault apparently as I "must have written down the wrong time" in my calendar. What ever, customer is not always right. I expected some issues and that's why I blocked off the day. So after getting me out of bed he tells me that he'll wait to start the install and run to his other appointment while his supervisor returns with the cable cards later. These guys were contractors so I cut them some additional slack. 

The installer and his supervisor return around noon with two M-Cards and start the install. The installer has never seen a 110 punchdown block and doesn't have a punchdown tool so his supervisor gets his and proceeds to give a lesson while installing my phone service. Hmmm... install phones and doesn't have a punchdown tool... okay, most homes don't use this kind of setup I'll give them that. I show him here the demarcation point is and where he only needs to tap into the 110-block to light up the whole house with phone service by connecting the two pair of wired (two phone lines). While giving the lesson I hear an uh-oh and some whispering. I'm around the corner and didn't hear anything breaking so I didn't think much of it. Only one of the two lines end up working. After confirming that the phone works from the eMTA by calling the office I hear the person on the other end say it's my house wiring. I tell him that I'll figure it out since this wasn't rocket science. (turns out it was a pulled cable ... remember the "uh-oh" comment? Yeah, my fault again.)

On to the cable cards... finally I thought. He tries one TiVo and can't get the cards paired. Checks the signal and it turns out to be a little weak but he said it should still work. Tries the second TiVo. Nothing. He tells me the cable cards must be bad and he'll return with new ones in the morning. Hmm... okay at least it wasn't the TiVo. They leave and the tech gives me the phone for his supervisor only he's not sure which number is for HIS supervisor and he gives me two numbers to try with the ominous comment of "call my supervisor before calling Comcast if you have any trouble." After they leave I find out my HSI connection is down. Great call the supervisor (first number given was wrong but second works). I get no answer so I leave voice mail and give it a couple of hours. Finally I call Comcast and it seems that when they setup the eMTA they decommissioned my HSI. It was an easy fix once I got to the right person. Mind you it took four people, one disconnected transfer, and having Comcast tell me it was on my end (again my problem). I even went as far as letting the tech walk me through clearing my cookies and cache on my Mac because "it can cause you from not getting a valid IP address." Whatever, I follow the routine but I begin to get irritated after a while. Finally I get transfered to someone who knows what is going on and provisions my cable modem again. Now I have two of the three services but I'm still using DirecTV and my HD TiVo only getting OTA signals. So I take Friday off too. 

Friday they show up with two more M-Cards. This time it's Comcast employees (never did hear back from the contract supervisor). These guys were very helpful and professional but they also strike out with the cable cards. The supervisor runs to the local office a few miles down the road and picks up two more cards. This time one works while the other doesn't. Signal is weak so they swap around some cables to give me a little more signal on the TVs so I can get all the channels but I still get audio drops and pixilation occasionally due to the poor signal. By this time it's close to 5pm on Friday and they ask if they can come back on Monday (do I have a choice?). Okay so we setup a 9am-noon time on Monday and I take another morning off. 

Monday, I call around 11:30 since no one showed up or called and I get a very friendly "they still have 30 minutes" response from the guy on the phone. Okay so I wait. I call at 2:30 and I get apologies but I'm assured that I'm the next stop. I call at 5:30 and I'm treated with more apologies and she'll send an email to my office to find out what happened. I tell her I don't need to know what happened I just want my appointment and service. Still no Comcast HD-DVR for the third outlet. Second TiVo HD has only basic cable now. Primary TiVo HD has all the channels but lots of macro blocking and audio drops due to weak signal. 

Tuesday. No response. Too busy to deal. 

Wednesday I call wondering where the response to the email was? I get more apologies and a promise for an appointment on Thursday. At this point I'm getting irritated since Thursday would make a week. I agree to take another day off and setup an appointment for Thursday morning. 

Thursday morning, "ground hogs day." I get a call from the tech asking what the problem is. I explain and he said "oh, cable card huh? We're out of those. Someone should have said something when setting up the appointment. We're getting more on Monday." He offers to schedule an appointment and I tell him not to bother. I call Comcast to find out how much my service will be without cable TV and request to cancel TV service. She convinces me to give it another try and credits me (we'll see) the lost 10 days of service. I have a Noon-3pm Monday appointment this coming Monday. That HR21 and two year contract are looking good even if I terminate early for FiOS. 

I then get a call from someone local at Comcast about my Noon-3pm Appointment today. Huh? He then notices that it's for Monday but asks what the problem is and I explain. He asks if I have a Series 2 or Series 3 TiVo. I reply TiVo HD. He replies with a puzzled "huh" not sure if he heard me I reply TiVoHD--like a Series 3. To which he tells me that I need two S Cards and the M Cards won't work with both tuners. I explain no, this is the TiVo HD the M-Cards work. Then he said "oh, Series 2 then." Sigh... I give up. 

If you've read this far you either have time on your hands waiting for a call from comcast or should be applauded for your patience. I just want to give yet another testimony on the trials involved with dealing with Comcast. It really shouldn't be this hard. I do a lot of work with process improvement and there are HUGE areas for improvement with this company that it's amazing. It would be so easy for this company to save money by simply fixing some of these issues. There are good people working at comcast but it's clear that the leadership is talented in the skill of incompetence.


----------



## bizzy

Pictor Guy said:


> There are good people working at comcast but it's clear that the leadership is talented in the skill of incompetence.


:up:


----------



## alanronkin

Hi... I finally gave up on the horrific Comcast with Tivo software after 5 boxes... so now I need to go over what I need to tell comcast.

They are telling me that I only need the Cablecards (which they want to charge me 5$ for) and I don't need to pay anything else for the HD. Does that jive with other folks experiences in the Massachusetts area?


----------



## alanronkin

Also, does anyone know what a "regulated" market is for CableCards? The Comcast website says that the cost of the cablecards is $1.91 in regulated markets.


----------



## jsinga

Today the second cablecard got fixed! 
We get Digital Starter w/HD

The cards were self install
The first card went in and worked without a hitch
The second card never would get all the channels
Finally, after 4 calls they said get a different card.
Today I installed the new card and got Crystal on the phone.
She works Sun-Thur 1230-9pm
She was the ONLY person to ask for anything more than the serial numbers.
Once she sent the hit the card went to "subcribed" and everything looks good!

JS


----------



## Jon65

KraziJoe said:


> Can you have her move to VA and head up the Manassas Branch? Please???


No way!! I'm keeping her here in Carroll County, just in case. Oh, and I forgot to mention how pleasant she was on the phone! 

But, my post and another below it gave me an idea: We should have a sticky thread or else reserve the top of this thread for a list of competent people and their phone numbers in each area.

How do we go about doing that?

Jon


----------



## JohnBigboote

TiVo HD CableCARD problem with Comcast in Detroit/Taylor area

Had several issues with installation of cable card(s) into my new Tivo HD, but I won't bother with those details... As of earlier today, a multi-stream card was installed that got everything I was supposed to except HBO. Comcast tech returned today with a new card, a red Motorola, model POD2000, part number 507832-001-00. Tech said it was a multi-stream card, even though TiVo shows it as single-stream. I do get all channels I'm supposed to on one tuner, but am missing blocked HD and HBO on the other. Tech says they only use multi-stream cards, and of course also says the TiVo is broken. Is there any way to confirm whether this is a single-stream card (which I'm sure it is)? Forum and Google searches not giving me any clues.


----------



## Finalrinse

I'm also very interested in how your situation turns out as I will be requesting an M-Card from the same Taylor office in the future, I already have my TiVo HD but no HD TV yet. I'm trying to search the internet to verify if those part numbers are single or Multistream.
Tom



JohnBigboote said:


> TiVo HD CableCARD problem with Comcast in Detroit/Taylor area
> 
> Had several issues with installation of cable card(s) into my new Tivo HD, but I won't bother with those details... As of earlier today, a multi-stream card was installed that got everything I was supposed to except HBO. Comcast tech returned today with a new card, a red Motorola, model POD2000, part number 507832-001-00. Tech said it was a multi-stream card, even though TiVo shows it as single-stream. I do get all channels I'm supposed to on one tuner, but am missing blocked HD and HBO on the other. Tech says they only use multi-stream cards, and of course also says the TiVo is broken. Is there any way to confirm whether this is a single-stream card (which I'm sure it is)? Forum and Google searches not giving me any clues.


----------



## ninjadvr

Well, I called Comcast again today to see if anything had changed. The other day I was told that they have no idea when the warehouse will get new CCs. Before that I was told mid-Feb, and before that Feb. 6th, and before that Feb. 2nd. 

Today, I was told Feb. 2nd again, so I said "really???" and had her call the warehouse, and she came back to me and confirmed that Feb. 2nd is the expected date. Given that the 2nd is a Saturday and Arlington VA supposedly gets shipments on Tuesdays (several of us have been told that) it doesn't match but you never know. I also made sure she wrote into my account / job request that I need TWO cablecards for my Series3 regardless of if they are multistream or singlestream because one CC has to go in each slot on the back of the box and operate in singlestream mode in a Series3. I have an appointment 6-9 am Monday 4th, so we'll see. :up: or :down: or :up: Time will tell...


----------



## KraziJoe

ninjadvr said:


> Well, I called Comcast again today to see if anything had changed. The other day I was told that they have no idea when the warehouse will get new CCs. Before that I was told mid-Feb, and before that Feb. 6th, and before that Feb. 2nd.
> 
> Today, I was told Feb. 2nd again, so I said "really???" and had her call the warehouse, and she came back to me and confirmed that Feb. 2nd is the expected date. Given that the 2nd is a Saturday and Arlington VA supposedly gets shipments on Tuesdays (several of us have been told that) it doesn't match but you never know. I also made sure she wrote into my account / job request that I need TWO cablecards for my Series3 regardless of if they are multistream or singlestream because one CC has to go in each slot on the back of the box and operate in singlestream mode in a Series3. I have an appointment 6-9 am Monday 4th, so we'll see. :up: or :down: or :up: Time will tell...


Well my Appt is tonight 6-9 PM so I will find out...


----------



## ninjadvr

KraziJoe said:


> Well my Appt is tonight 6-9 PM so I will find out...


Yeah, good luck with that. I did hear of sporadic cases of cards being available in Arlington, but not many. Maybe having an appointment forces them to find some. Hopefully you'll be given a couple of those sporadic cards.


----------



## lateknight

jlb said:


> By law, on a non-digital package, the cable companies are required to feed the clear QAM local HD channels for free along the cable wire.
> 
> I could get those on my new LCD without the TiVoHD.
> 
> With the TiVoHD but without cable cards, you can do trick play and manual record.
> 
> The Cable Cards are necessary to associate guide data with the channels.
> 
> And yes, the companies are not too quick to tell you this. Anyone that thinks like Bruce Springsteen (57 channels and nothing on) could save a lot of money by downgrading to a lifeline or non-digital package like the one I have. We find plenty to watch on the networks so it works great for us. But I did have to rent DVDs for other shows we liked (Sopranos, SatC, etc).
> 
> But having a good deal of HD Glory for free (actually, I have now made $22.05), is awesome in my book!!!!!


So are the local HD channels for you the same channel numbers as their SD counterparts? i.e. if I unhook my cable from my S2 (don't have the THD yet) and feed it directly into the TV and tune to channel 2 (Fox) will I get the HD feed? Or do I have to change to a different channel? This might significantly decrease how much I'm planning on paying. We pretty much just watch the network too.


----------



## lateknight

jlb said:


> What I am not sure of is if one were to subscribe to a digital, say starter pack, where you normally would not receive HD, I don't know what happens. It is possible that they would have to install a filter/trap to keep you from receiving things you are not supposed to get.


Sorry about my previous post, I guess when I'm back reading I need to catch up to the current post before writing my own  Can anyone speak to whether or not you lose the local HD on the digital starter pack? That was my plan for when I get my THD, at least for now...I have to hook my wife on HD before I can upgrade  Thanks for the help!


----------



## KraziJoe

ninjadvr said:


> Yeah, good luck with that. I did hear of sporadic cases of cards being available in Arlington, but not many. Maybe having an appointment forces them to find some. Hopefully you'll be given a couple of those sporadic cards.


Well, it didnt force them last week when they didnt even show up! I hope you are right though and they show up with a card...I hate having a $600 Paperweight next to the TV...


----------



## ninjadvr

KraziJoe said:


> Well, it didnt force them last week when they didnt even show up! I hope you are right though and they show up with a card...I hate having a $600 Paperweight next to the TV...


I have my S3 patched into my sony PC monitor/TV along with OTA condo building antenna plugged in so I can at least record HD broadcast stuff. That way, when they take my 8300HD box with recent recordings on I'll have a backup on the Series3. Still, I'm reminded of why I'm changing over to Tivo every time I sit down and use the Comcast box in the living room. Good luck!


----------



## zenisu

Well, I have a bit of a story with my Comcast install in the Chicago (Elgin) region. Long story short, they came through for me, but there were some hurdles. So if you don't want to read the post, yes there are M series cards available in Chicago.

Yesterday it snowed in Chicago. A lot. I figured they'd blow off my install since there was already at least 2 inches on the roads at the beginning of my install window. But no, the tech arrived but was unprepared for the install. He said he hadn't received a workorder, just something he called a 'pool call' which I assume is semi-unscheduled work being paged out to any tech in the geographic area at the right time. The guy was knowledgable and pretty laid back, so I trust what he said. He said he finished an 11-1 install around 1:40 and had this one waiting for him when he came back out (mine was 12-2). He knew it was for a cablecard and just swung by my house to tell me that he didn't have any cablecards because he wasn't given advance notice of the install and to let me reschedule the install right away through his internal number. Fine by me, I expected problems anyway. But they wanted to schedule it for next week and that won't work for me. So the guy apparently took pity on me and called his Sup. That's where things get interesting.

After 20+ minutes of talking to his Sup outside in the truck he comes back in and tells me that his Supervisor is picking up an M card for me right now and driving it out so they can finish the install. Remember I mentioned it was snowing? I thought this was phenomenal service at this point. The cards (mine plus spares) arrive almost an hour later. In the meantime the tech kept himself busy because my outside line apparently needed replacing, which is a pain because it means scheduling them to bury it in the spring, but whatever - I don't really care. He comes inside, does his thing. I asked him how many Tivo's he does and he said there was a rush on them just before Christmas, but since then only about one every couple weeks. But at least he's familiar with them. He calls internal to get it activated, it kinda works but premium channels don't work, so he has to call back again.

All in all, he was here a little over two hours including time to run a new line and waiting on someone to plow their way three towns over in 3" of snow to bring cards. Not too shabby - I was pretty impressed at the commitment to service instead of just blowing it off and forcing the install to be rescheduled for next week.

Now, after that I did run into difficulties with the card de-authing itself after I upgraded the drive, but I'll post that in Underground.


----------



## m-d

I'm new to TCF, although I've owned a Series1 since 2000. I just used the Lifetime Service Transfer as an opportunity to upgrade to the TiVo HD, and I thought I'd share my Comcast CableCARD install experience.

I'll preface by saying that prior to setting up the install, I had done my share of research (including lurking on this thread) to see what sort of fresh hell I was in for. So I was prepared for a long delay in scheduling my install, having to make due with two S-Cards, dealing with incompetent installers, etc. The actual experience filled me with some hope that Comcast may be raising their hiring standards...at least in Central NJ.

Having received my new TiVo HD at work on Wednesday morning, I called Comcast that afternoon to schedule a CableCARD install. I knew enough about the subject (and dealing with Comcast) to know that I had to be as specific as possible to get as much info on the work order as possible. The CSR I spoke with was familiar with the TiVo HD and CableCARDS, and understood that I preferred an M-Card. She put me on hold for about 2 minutes, came back on the line and told me that she could only confirm availability of S-Cards, but also that the warehouse was closed for the day, and that I could get absolute confirmation if I called back Thursday at 10am.

Thursday morning, I called back and spoke with a different CSR, also familiar with TiVo and CableCARD. He was able to confirm availability of M-Cards, and scheduled an installation for the next afternoon (Friday). I was, frankly, stunned by this, as I had been expecting a 5-day wait for an appointment.

Today's appointment window was 3-5PM. I left work at 2:30, figuring I'd have 15 minutes to spare. When I pulled up in front of my apartment, the installer was already waiting for me outside. I recovered my jaw from the parking lot, and we got started. He confirmed the signal strength, installed the M-Card (he brought 2, just in case the first one was bad), and called the head-end CSR. After confirming that the head-end was 'good with CableCARDS', he read off all of the info, and then we waited. For all of a minute. The card was initialized, and worked on the first try - both tuners! The tech even waited with me as I reran the guided setup to make sure everything was working.

What was more stunning is that when I went to sign the work order, all of the comments I had made to the previous day's CSR were documented in the comments - including the removal of my old STB. (Although, interestingly, the installed said that the techs usually ignore the comments, because they can get left over from old service calls.)

So I'm here to tell you that sometimes - SOMETIMES - everything works on the first try. I wish more of the Comcast reps I deal with were like the ones I've dealt with this week.


----------



## KraziJoe

SUCCESS! 
Finally got a card and it got installed with no problem, well, except that it took close to an hour for the tech to get a hold of someone to authorize the card. 
The tech was great and knew his stuff and he stayed until the job was done even though it was 950 before he left. 

I did hold onto the 8300 just in case something happens between now and the Superbowl. 

Also, it was an M card and the tech said they had more, so people in Alex/Arlington, start a calling!


----------



## ninjadvr

KraziJoe said:


> SUCCESS!
> Finally got a card and it got installed with no problem, well, except that it took close to an hour for the tech to get a hold of someone to authorize the card.
> The tech was great and knew his stuff and he stayed until the job was done even though it was 950 before he left.
> 
> I did hold onto the 8300 just in case something happens between now and the Superbowl.
> 
> Also, it was an M card and the tech said they had more, so people in Alex/Arlington, start a calling!


Cool...!!! thanks KraziJoe! Looking forward to my Monday morning appointment...


----------



## berg324

Does anyone know if it is possible to get hd or digital channels without a cablecard?


----------



## JohnBigboote

*TiVo HD CableCARD problem with Comcast in Detroit/Taylor area - Update*



Finalrinse said:


> I'm also very interested in how your situation turns out as I will be requesting an M-Card from the same Taylor office in the future, I already have my TiVo HD but no HD TV yet. I'm trying to search the internet to verify if those part numbers are single or Multistream.
> Tom


Well, the card was definitely an S-Card. I found an example on the TiVo web site showing examples of the "Conditional Access" screen displayed by both the Motorola S-Card and M-Card, and mine matched the format of the S-Card. But when the Comcast tech showed up today, he had reached the same conclusion, having done some research, and said he somehow ended up with only 1 of 3 S-Cards they had in the office. He had 2 M-Cards with him, and was able to get one working without too much effort (although it did take two tries of him calling in for activation to get the HBO working). So I'm happy to say everything is now working just as it should be. It required 4 visits in 3 days by 2 techs, but compared to many of the horror stories here, that wasn't too bad. The tech from the first visit was a new guy who hadn't done a CC install before, the tech on the last 3 visits was more knowledgeable and (except for being a bit too eager to blame the Tivo box!) was good to work with.

Tom, since the cablecard is free, have you thought about going ahead and having it installed before you get the HD TV? If I understand the TiVo correctly, it can downconvert the HD channels to 480i, so you'd be able to at least see that you're getting the correct HD channels. Then you'd be set to enjoy that HD experience as soon as you get the TV. I'm not sure if there'd be any other issues with doing that, but it was just a thought.

By the way, when you do have the card installed, make sure they are patient and follow the directions provided by TiVo. When they first plug in the card, a TiVo screen will pop up showing that a card has been inserted in slot 1. They should then just wait until the CC information screen automatically shows (a black screen with gray border), which can take a few minutes. There are a couple of useful links in TiVo's support section detailing the CC installation and troubleshooting that I'd have printed out ahead of time. The instructions are more detailed than the ones that came with the TiVo (e.g., is states that when you first plug in the M-Card, TiVo will display it as an S-Card for a brief period before correctly displaying it as an M-Card).


----------



## Finalrinse

Thanks for the update, I'm a little relieved now, there is hope. Yes, I may consider getting the card before the TV, I never thought of doing this, but how would I know if the HD channels are working? What happens when you tune to an HD channel on a regular TV? I'm on a business trip right now, I'll give Comcast a call soon. I'll look for and print out the instructions incase I get a noobe.
Thanks again, glad its working out
Tom



JohnBigboote said:


> *TiVo HD CableCARD problem with Comcast in Detroit/Taylor area - Update*
> 
> Well, the card was definitely an S-Card. I found an example on the TiVo web site showing examples of the "Conditional Access" screen displayed by both the Motorola S-Card and M-Card, and mine matched the format of the S-Card. But when the Comcast tech showed up today, he had reached the same conclusion, having done some research, and said he somehow ended up with only 1 of 3 S-Cards they had in the office. He had 2 M-Cards with him, and was able to get one working without too much effort (although it did take two tries of him calling in for activation to get the HBO working). So I'm happy to say everything is now working just as it should be. It required 4 visits in 3 days by 2 techs, but compared to many of the horror stories here, that wasn't too bad. The tech from the first visit was a new guy who hadn't done a CC install before, the tech on the last 3 visits was more knowledgeable and (except for being a bit too eager to blame the Tivo box!) was good to work with.
> 
> Tom, since the cablecard is free, have you thought about going ahead and having it installed before you get the HD TV? If I understand the TiVo correctly, it can downconvert the HD channels to 480i, so you'd be able to at least see that you're getting the correct HD channels. Then you'd be set to enjoy that HD experience as soon as you get the TV. I'm not sure if there'd be any other issues with doing that, but it was just a thought.
> 
> By the way, when you do have the card installed, make sure they are patient and follow the directions provided by TiVo. When they first plug in the card, a TiVo screen will pop up showing that a card has been inserted in slot 1. They should then just wait until the CC information screen automatically shows (a black screen with gray border), which can take a few minutes. There are a couple of useful links in TiVo's support section detailing the CC installation and troubleshooting that I'd have printed out ahead of time. The instructions are more detailed than the ones that came with the TiVo (e.g., is states that when you first plug in the M-Card, TiVo will display it as an S-Card for a brief period before correctly displaying it as an M-Card).


----------



## netcord01

lateknight said:


> Sorry about my previous post, I guess when I'm back reading I need to catch up to the current post before writing my own  Can anyone speak to whether or not you lose the local HD on the digital starter pack? That was my plan for when I get my THD, at least for now...I have to hook my wife on HD before I can upgrade  Thanks for the help!


I was curious about this myself and just checked this morning. I have digital starter and it appears the local HD channels are scrambled. My TV even has the QAM tuner and they still don't come in, so I guess, unfortunately, your plan won't work. Leave it to Comcast to kill another dream!


----------



## hybucket

I thought that, legally, COMCAST could not scramble the local HD signals.


----------



## ninjadvr

berg324 said:


> Does anyone know if it is possible to get hd or digital channels without a cablecard?


You can get OTA (Over the Air) HD local channels via an antenna (roof or inside) that is plugged into the antenna connection. To get comcast HD cable channels you need the cablecard. You can, however, plug basic analog cable (up to 100 channels) into the back of the tivo but that is not HD, or digital as far as I know.


----------



## ninjadvr

Finalrinse said:


> I never thought of doing this, but how would I know if the HD channels are working? What happens when you tune to an HD channel on a regular TV? Tom


I would think that you can tune to the channel that is supposed to have HD, e.g. Arlington VA comcast ABC, NBC, FOX and CBS is on 210-213, HBO HD 228, MAX 233, SHO 238, etc. I've not tried to patch through to a non HD TV but don't see why it wouldn't show something. The first cablecard is "free" but check if you get charged a nominal fee for HD content. I think I do with my 8300 box (that I'm about to give up) but on the one cablecard I have in another TV that receives HD, I don't believe I'm charged for that HD because I'm already charged via the box.


----------



## xtracrispy

Out of CableCards in Arlington again. 

After setting up my Feb 1 appointment (9am-12pm) two weeks ago, 12:30 came with no call. Called Comcast. Spent an hour on hold to find out that they are out of CableCards. They just came in "today" (which, according to CrazyJoe, is obviously a lie) but they were out when the driver went to pick one up this morning. I went just about apes*** on the phone. It is stupid for them to schedule more service appointments than they have cards. But there is no excuse whatsoever for them not to have called me to let me know they weren't coming. I demanded to speak to a supervisor, who apparently does not come in until 3pm (as if I really believe that, but whatever). Supposedly she will call me then. I'm not holding my breath.

Meanwhile, now they are saying no cards until Feb. 5. I got an appointment between 6am and 9am. If they don't come by then, I may tell Comcast where to stick their lousy service.

I'm going to go shower now and maybe I'll cool off.


----------



## drhankz

xtracrispy said:


> I'm going to go shower now and maybe I'll cool off.


When you schedule an appointment - Do you ask for
a CableCard for a TiVo?

I have 6 "M" cards here in 6 DVRs. I just added a new
one on Wednesday by Comcast.

When I order them - I NEVER EVER SAY DVR or TiVo.
I just say I have another BOX or Device that needs a
CableCard. They have never asked me to be more 
specific - but if they did - I would just say another
TV.

My NH Comcast area does have great Comcast Service. 
In the three years I have been using CableCards - first
"S" and now "M" Cards - they have always had them.


----------



## trik

I just got set up with an M card. The kid didn't really know what he was doing and spent 45 minutes on the phone, but eventually got it working.

I'm in Plymouth, MA. All in all, I thought (for once) my comcast experience was good. Tuesday I went in, they came out Saturday, and then it works. Seems good now?


----------



## JohnBigboote

ninjadvr said:


> I would think that you can tune to the channel that is supposed to have HD, e.g. Arlington VA comcast ABC, NBC, FOX and CBS is on 210-213, HBO HD 228, MAX 233, SHO 238, etc. I've not tried to patch through to a non HD TV but don't see why it wouldn't show something. The first cablecard is "free" but check if you get charged a nominal fee for HD content. I think I do with my 8300 box (that I'm about to give up) but on the one cablecard I have in another TV that receives HD, I don't believe I'm charged for that HD because I'm already charged via the box.


Yes, you should be able to tune to the HD channels that you wouldn't be able to receive without the CC. I haven't actually tried on a non-HD TV either, but just to test, I did set the TiVo's video output format to "480i Fixed", and it did downconvert and output the HD channels in that format (confirmed by the TV indicating that that was the signal it was receiving, as well as the reduced picture quality). But good point about the cost, which I wasn't thinking about - I didn't have digital service before, and it did cost about $7/mo. to upgrade to the digital service that included the HD channels.


----------



## Finalrinse

JohnBigboote said:


> Yes, you should be able to tune to the HD channels that you wouldn't be able to receive without the CC. I haven't actually tried on a non-HD TV either, but just to test, I did set the TiVo's video output format to "480i Fixed", and it did downconvert and output the HD channels in that format (confirmed by the TV indicating that that was the signal it was receiving, as well as the reduced picture quality). But good point about the cost, which I wasn't thinking about - I didn't have digital service before, and it did cost about $7/mo. to upgrade to the digital service that included the HD channels.


Good information - I curently have digital basic with three of the very small cable boxes that look like modems. Will I need to upgrade my digital service to another package to get HD?


----------



## jjp007

I was able to install my own CC. In Houston Texas :up:

I did the CC installation after I got home with my brand new HD Tivo and set up the Tivo service. Called into Comcast and spent 2 hours on hold, I guess with the SuperBowl they stayed open late and were terribly busy (I called around 9:45 pm and didn't get off the phone until almost midnight) 

I had all the information that I needed, thanks to the internet  and they guy put in all the numbers/settings and said someone would put it through tomorrow (sunday) and when I woke up today the card was initialized 

Easy once you understand how it works and what information comcast needs. 

My only problem is I thought they gave me a M card when I picked it up at Comcast on Friday but turns out it was a motorola S card so now I have to go back and either ask for another card or see if they have an M card and start all over again. At least I know what I'm doing.


----------



## ninjadvr

I just got a call from the tech (I had a 6-9 am appointment) to say that he'd just got to the second warehouse (Arlington, VA) and they are out of cablecards again, which didn't surprise me based on the post from Saturday. At least he knew I needed two for my Series3, so the requirement flowed down to the tech. I was directed to call his supervisor, who I left a message with a woman who said she would get them to call me back. The understanding is that I will be able to set something up internally instead of having to go through the comcast machine every time. We'll see. Currently it the result is a :down: but I refuse to waste too much energy being  and hope for a positive :up: soon.


----------



## xtracrispy

ninjadvr said:


> I just got a call from the tech (I had a 6-9 am appointment) to say that he'd just got to the second warehouse (Arlington, VA) and they are out of cablecards again, which didn't surprise me based on the post from Saturday. At least he knew I needed two for my Series3, so the requirement flowed down to the tech. I was directed to call his supervisor, who I left a message with a woman who said she would get them to call me back. The understanding is that I will be able to set something up internally instead of having to go through the comcast machine every time. We'll see. Currently it the result is a :down: but I refuse to waste too much energy being  and hope for a positive :up: soon.


Same thing happened to me. I got a call from a supervisor who I'm guessing has the task of personally seeing to it that those who are waiting for cablecards gets them. He is supposed to call me today with an update. As for now, I've already been set up with an appointment for 6-9am tomorrow. We'll see.


----------



## ninjadvr

xtracrispy said:


> Same thing happened to me. I got a call from a supervisor who I'm guessing has the task of personally seeing to it that those who are waiting for cablecards gets them. He is supposed to call me today with an update. As for now, I've already been set up with an appointment for 6-9am tomorrow. We'll see.


Yep. I haven't got a call back yet but will try the number throughout the day. I was told to speak to Pushku or Mike who appear to be supervisor's for the contractor in Arlington VA. I'll try and get a 6-9 am tomorrow too if I can, but it really depends on when CC's come in. One thing is for sure, despite all these different delivery dates being floated around, they do get some in sporadically.

UPDATE: I called just now and spoke to "Edwin" who said they would call me once they get more CC's in and set up an appointment immediately they do. I just got a call and in the meantime, he set one up Thursday evening 6-9 pm, as a stop gap. He said he didn't know if it would be his company or another contractor that would pick up the job, but just depends on when they get CC's in. At least this way we don't have to go through the Comcast Machine. We'll see what happens.


----------



## bizzy

Consumerist just posted an article with 26 direct phone numbers to Comcast supervisors:

http://consumerist.com/352258/26-secret-comcast-supervisor-phone-numbers


----------



## bostlaw

I've had the THD sitting in a box for awhile...was fearful of scheduling an installation prior to the Super Bowl (first bad decision)...In any event, I called Comcast on Saturday and talked to a rep stating that I needed cable card installation...she asked if it was for a TiVo and whether I needed 2 cards (she said they didn't have any multistream cards)...she then scheduled the appt for 11:00 on Monday (today)...I was rather shocked at calling on a Sat and getting an appt for Monday, but I was glad to get the anticipated lengthy process underway... Tech arrived two hours early (due to a cancellation)...Alas, he didn't know what the job was, never had done a TiVo install, and didn't have cablecards with him. He said he would meet up with another tech who had some cable cards in his truck and return later in the day (which I doubted very much)...At 11:00 (the time of the original appt), the doorbell rings and he's back...I show him the instructions (both the one supplied with the THD and a set I printed off the TiVo site)...He has 2 S cards...the two of us sit down on the floor and work our way through the install...the only delay was getting someone to answer his call to initialize the cards...Both cards worked...and the install was finished...Absolutely painless...the tech didn't have experience with the THD, but was exceptionally pleasant and was happy to have the instructions to follow...and he gladly stayed around long enough to make sure everything was working properly...

So, good experiences CAN happen...


----------



## drhankz

bizzy said:


> Consumerist just posted an article with 26 direct phone numbers to Comcast supervisors:
> 
> http://consumerist.com/352258/26-secret-comcast-supervisor-phone-numbers


WOW - Impressive - BUT NOW I KNOW why my
Comcast Experience has been so *OUTSTANDINGLY* 
*POSITIVE*. My Comcast Supervisor who I have been
calling direct all these times is *ON-THE-LIST.*

By all means use the list. I only had one name but
my Supervisor has been the greatest.


----------



## xtracrispy

ninjadvr said:


> UPDATE: I called just now and spoke to "Edwin" who said they would call me once they get more CC's in and set up an appointment immediately they do. I just got a call and in the meantime, he set one up Thursday evening 6-9 pm, as a stop gap. He said he didn't know if it would be his company or another contractor that would pick up the job, but just depends on when they get CC's in. At least this way we don't have to go through the Comcast Machine. We'll see what happens.


I received a call this morning from Will to set me up for an appointment on Wednesday afternoon or evening. Unfortunately, I was at work and didn't get home until 7:30. Even more unfortunately, I cannot be home then. He left his number and I returned the call and left a message that I can be home Thursday morning.

The game is phone tag and Comcast is "it."


----------



## becht43

I called my Comcast in Oakbrook, IL and was quoted $41.88 for installation of a cable card PER tivo. Is this in line with what other people are paying??


----------



## Bruce24

becht43 said:


> I called my Comcast in Oakbrook, IL and was quoted $41.88 for installation of a cable card PER tivo. Is this in line with what other people are paying??


That sounds very high, I have Comcast coming on Friday to install a card in a TivoHD. When I made the appointment they said it was $15 (or maybe $16) for the install.

-Bruce


----------



## nrobertson

I just received my spiffy new HD Tivo and did the lifetime transfer. Then called Comcast to order the cablecard. The rep said she hadn't done a cable card in a long time and put me on hold several short times.

Anyway, here in Colorado Springs, my quoted price is 20.99 trip charge, and 6.95 + 1.50 / month.

I was expecting the 1.50, first stream is free, second stream is up to 1.91 per the Comcast FAQ and the card they are brining is a mcard which she double checked.
http://www.comcast.com/customers/faq/FaqDetails.ashx?ID=2651

What I didn't expect was another 6.95 "monthly tivo equipment charge" I asked her to check with the supervisor and she did. I pushed the question more and referred her to the comcast website FAQ on cablecard prices but was told even if I called back that it would still be 6.95+1.50/month. I verified that I have my own HD Tivo and this isn't any equipment from Comcast but she insisted that the 6.95 was a necessary equipment charge to get the tivo working.

Has anyone else had this type pricing??


----------



## bizzy

call back, she is a moron.


----------



## bareyb

Side topic: Comcast just forced me to trade my SA Comcast DVR for a new one. The new one is made by Motorola. Does the newer Motorola Box (DCH 3416) have DRM? The one good thing about the OLD Comcast DVR is that it doesn't have DRM. I fear the new one may... Does anyone know if it deletes PPV recordings after 90 minutes? I believe it's the DRM that makes it do that so hopefully I'm phrasing the question correctly. Anyone know?


----------



## 1283

nrobertson said:


> What I didn't expect was another 6.95 "monthly tivo equipment charge"


Do you have other Comcast set top boxes? If so, $6.95 is the correct charge for additional digital outlet.


----------



## nrobertson

c3 said:


> Do you have other Comcast set top boxes? If so, $6.95 is the correct charge for additional digital outlet.


I do have the Motorola DVR (HD, dual tuners etc.) I'm paying 11.95/month already for that.

So, if I return the Motorola box, I'll save the 11.95/m. Will I also save this extra 6.95/m for my Tivo HD since I won't have any comcast equipment at that point?

I didn't see anything in the Comcast FAQs about a cost for a "digital outlet" on top of the cablecard?


----------



## dswallow

nrobertson said:


> I do have the Motorola DVR (HD, dual tuners etc.) I'm paying 11.95/month already for that.
> 
> So, if I return the Motorola box, I'll save the 11.95/m. Will I also save this extra 6.95/m for my Tivo HD since I won't have any comcast equipment at that point?
> 
> I didn't see anything in the Comcast FAQs about a cost for a "digital outlet" on top of the cablecard?


Your first outlet charge is included in your rate package, that's why you won't generally see it (though sometimes it appears on your bill where they'll show it being subtracted from your package and added back in again as a separate line item).

There's a charge for every outlet requiring any sort of digital converter equipment provided by the cable company.

The first CableCARD for any particular piece of equipment is included free with the outlet fee. An additional card for the same equipment, if needed, is around $1.50.

So once you get rid of the DVR, the only other digital converter device on your account, the DVR fee and the additional outlet fee will go away.


----------



## mrbigbusiness197

Just an update for those of us in Northern VA. I called comcast yesterday to ask about cablecards, and they rep (who actually knew about cablecards and tivo issues) checked with his manager to confirm, and told me that they don't have the new CC's in yet, and no resolution was in sight for using HDTivo's on comcast. 
However, the Series3 does work, he said.

Not good news, but at least he seemed to know what he was talking about.


----------



## ninjadvr

mrbigbusiness197 said:


> Just an update for those of us in Northern VA. I called comcast yesterday to ask about cablecards, and they rep (who actually knew about cablecards and tivo issues) checked with his manager to confirm, and told me that they don't have the new CC's in yet, and no resolution was in sight for using HDTivo's on comcast.
> However, the Series3 does work, he said.
> 
> Not good news, but at least he seemed to know what he was talking about.


Yeah, not great news. When you say "However, the Series3 does work, he said." do you mean they have S-type singlestream cable cards (that can work in Series3) but not M-type multistream cable cards that are needed for TivoHD? I'm going to call them tomorrow to check in. Thanks.


----------



## pl1

ninjadvr said:


> Yeah, not great news. When you say "However, the Series3 does work, he said." do you mean they have S-type singlestream cable cards (that can work in Series3) but not M-type multistream cable cards that are needed for TivoHD? I'm going to call them tomorrow to check in. Thanks.


S-Cards and M-Cards both work in THD's and S3's.

With the series 3, the M-card is seen as an S-Card. No matter what, it requires 2 cableCARDs to get 2 tuners.

With the THD, you need to get either (2) S-Cards or (1) M-Card to activate both tuners.

Based on the post by mrbigbusiness197, I'm not sure that the cableco CSR really knows what he or she is talking about.


----------



## ninjadvr

pl1 said:


> S-Cards and M-Cards both work in THD's and S3's.
> 
> With the series 3, the M-card is seen as an S-Card. No matter what, it requires 2 cableCARDs to get 2 tuners.
> 
> With the THD, you need to get either (2) S-Cards or (1) M-Card to activate both tuners.
> 
> Based on the post by mrbigbusiness197, I'm not sure that the cableco CSR really knows what he or she is talking about.


Thanks Pl1. Yes, I'm aware that S- or M-type will work in Series 3 in single stream mode as long as one card is in each slot. The point was whether that's what the CSR was saying. From the post it sounds like there are S-type available but not M-type, which will be fine for my S3 but not for TivoHD that mrbigbusiness197 has. I agree that it doesn't sound like the CSR was knowledgeable. I know when I spoke to an informed CSR a couple of weeks ago (if there is such a CSR) I was told they only have M-type cards now. We'll see what happens.


----------



## mrbigbusiness197

Sorry, I wasn't being clear on that. he didn't specify whether they were M or S cards, just that the Series 3 DOES work. I don't have a series 3, so I didn't really ask him about it. 

When they tech originally came to install the cards into my HD Tivo (before they knew it didn't work, I guess) he had both M and S cards, and he/we tried various combinations to try and make it work.

I assume they still have either S or M cards available, just none with the firmware (or whatever) is needed to work with the HD Tivos.

As a side note, I asked him if he knew if the cards would work with a Vista-based media center, and I got the audio equivalent of a blank stare - he started explaining to me that cablecards were for watching TV, and I'd need a cable modem for my PC, etc. I just let it drop.


----------



## pl1

ninjadvr said:


> Thanks Pl1. Yes, I'm aware that S- or M-type will work in Series 3 in single stream mode as long as one card is in each slot. The point was whether that's what the CSR was saying. From the post it sounds like there are S-type available but not M-type, which will be fine for my S3 but not for TivoHD that mrbigbusiness197 has. I agree that it doesn't sound like the CSR was knowledgeable. I know when I spoke to an informed CSR a couple of weeks ago (if there is such a CSR) I was told they only have M-type cards now. We'll see what happens.


The S-Card WILL work in your THD. You need two of them.


----------



## bizzy

With the confusion here on the forum among people familiar with the hardware, it baffles me how anyone who just buys a THD at Costco would ever get it working.


----------



## hybucket

bizzy said:


> With the confusion here on the forum among people familiar with the hardware, it baffles me how anyone who just buys a THD at Costco would ever get it working.


That's why I bought mine at Best Buy.


----------



## ninjadvr

pl1 said:


> The S-Card WILL work in your THD. You need two of them.


Yes, fully aware thanks. I never said anything different. There seems to be confusion regarding how we refer to each unit. Since I've been using this board, I'm used to S3 or Series3 to mean the Tivo HD series 3 that I have (that needs 2 cards S or M type regardless, and that I'm still waiting to be installed), and the TivoHD, the cheaper version as the one that needs one M-type. So when you write THD, I presumed you meant the cheaper TIVO HD (M-type) unit. Thanks.


----------



## drhankz

mrbigbusiness197 said:


> I assume they still have either S or M cards available, just none with the firmware (or whatever) is needed to work with the HD Tivos.


THAT IS PURE BS.

You should have taken the card out of his hand and installed it.

Call some of the people on *THIS LIST*


----------



## pl1

ninjadvr said:


> Yes, fully aware thanks. I never said anything different.


Really, NP, I was just making sure you didn't think that the THD "required" the M-Card based on this quote:


> From the post it sounds like there are S-type available but not M-type, which will be fine for my S3 but not for TivoHD that mrbigbusiness197 has.


 And you are correct, we are on the same page; Series 3 (or S3) vs. Tivo HD (or THD).


----------



## EmbeddedTux

HELP! I've been on hold waiting for Comcast to answer the phone for the last 45 minutes. I bought a new Tivo HD DVR (not the Series3) the first week of December. Comcast sent a Tech out to install a Scientific Atlantic M-Card CableCARD a few days later. The dual-tuner works, but I don't get ANY of the digital channels. I get up to channel 100 and the networks (NBC, ABC, CBS, Fox, PBS) in HD. No other channels come in. I'm told that the other channels are encrypted and the CableCARD that I have is not properly paired/validated. I've also been told that the batch of CableCARDs in Spotsylvania County Virginia don't work with the Tivo HD DVR. I've gone back and forth for the last 2 months with Comcast. I have the cell phone of a Tech, but he's stood me up on 4 separate occasions. I've called the local supervisor directly, but he never answers the phone and doesn't return any of my calls. I've called the 888 number on numerous occasions and had them "hit" my M-card. I've been told that the "good" cards are being used in the next county over, Stafford County Virginia, but they aren't releasing them to Spotsylvania except on a very small quantities basis. I've been told that 10-15 other Tivo HD DVRs have been successfully installed in my area. Anyone else having these types of issues?


----------



## ninjadvr

pl1 said:


> Really, NP, I was just making sure you didn't think that the THD "required" the M-Card based on this quote: And you are correct, we are on the same page; Series 3 (or S3) vs. Tivo HD (or THD).


OK, no worries, I can see how what I wrote could be mistaken. I intended to say the S-type was OK for my Series3 if indeed that is all they had in stock.


----------



## jjp007

EmbeddedTux said:


> HELP! I've been on hold waiting for Comcast to answer the phone for the last 45 minutes. I bought a new Tivo HD DVR (not the Series3) the first week of December. Comcast sent a Tech out to install a Scientific Atlantic M-Card CableCARD a few days later. The dual-tuner works, but I don't get ANY of the digital channels. I get up to channel 100 and the networks (NBC, ABC, CBS, Fox, PBS) in HD. No other channels come in. I'm told that the other channels are encrypted and the CableCARD that I have is not properly paired/validated. I've also been told that the batch of CableCARDs in Spotsylvania County Virginia don't work with the Tivo HD DVR. I've gone back and forth for the last 2 months with Comcast. I have the cell phone of a Tech, but he's stood me up on 4 separate occasions. I've called the local supervisor directly, but he never answers the phone and doesn't return any of my calls. I've called the 888 number on numerous occasions and had them "hit" my M-card. I've been told that the "good" cards are being used in the next county over, Stafford County Virginia, but they aren't releasing them to Spotsylvania except on a very small quantities basis. I've been told that 10-15 other Tivo HD DVRs have been successfully installed in my area. Anyone else having these types of issues?


I sort of feel your pain. I have the Tivo HD. I was first given an S card by mistake (before I knew what I was talking about from reading here  and brought that home and installed it myself. When I called Comcast I was on hold for 2 hours!!! Then the guy took all of the information and said it would take 24 hours for it to be authorized, which by the time I woke up the next day it was working. Well I realized I couldn't change the channel while recording anything and that I had the wrong card so back to Comcast I went. I had to return my DVR box anyway so no big deal. So they give me an M Card and home I go. I install it, get all the numbers and call Comcast. This time I sit on hold over an HOUR! The girl gets all my information and she seems to know exactly what she is doing....fine fine. I'm not happy to at this point to have spent over 3 hours on hold but whatever, I thought by the time I woke up I would have my Tivo/Cable problems solved. My mistake.

I wait all day and all I get are the regular channels but nothing over 100 or any HD so around 4 pm I call and wait on hold for 30 minutes but I couldn't wait anymore so I hung up. When I got home I called again and was oh hold for again over an HOUR! The same girl answers!! I ask her if she is the only person working in that department as it takes hours to get anyone to pick up. She looks at my information and says she isn't sure why its not validated and that she will call me tomorrow. I told her how upset I was at having to spend over 4 hours trying to get this thing set up and how absurd it is to be on hold that long. She transfers me to her supervisors voicemail as it's 9 pm at this point and he leaves at 5pm. So I leave a heated message on how ridiculous it is that people are on hold for such long periods of time and how my CC still isn't working. I vented big time. About an hour later he left me a voicemail saying they couldn't get the CC activated and that he would call me back tomorrow after he talked to his troubleshooting department. I have a feeling I will be making a trip back to Comcast to get another CC. *Should I have done anything to the Tivo before installing another cable card after he first one was paired properly?*

Wouldn't I have gotten an error message if the CC was broken? I bet I end up having to use two S cards and just forget the M card since the one S card worked for me. I knew it was just to easy at first. I wouldn't mind if I didn't have to sit on hold for hours and why does it take them 24 hours to authorize the card? That makes no sense to me, it seems others have had it authorized after they entered the pairing information on the cable co's end.
FRUSTRATING!


----------



## m-d

Bruce24 said:


> That sounds very high, I have Comcast coming on Friday to install a card in a TivoHD. When I made the appointment they said it was $15 (or maybe $16) for the install.


My install was $17. I imagine it varies by market, but if the previous poster is being quoted $40+ per unit, he should probably escalate the call to a supervisor.


----------



## KraziJoe

mrbigbusiness197 said:


> Sorry, I wasn't being clear on that. he didn't specify whether they were M or S cards, just that the Series 3 DOES work. I don't have a series 3, so I didn't really ask him about it.
> 
> When they tech originally came to install the cards into my HD Tivo (before they knew it didn't work, I guess) he had both M and S cards, and he/we tried various combinations to try and make it work.
> 
> I assume they still have either S or M cards available, just none with the firmware (or whatever) is needed to work with the HD Tivos.
> 
> As a side note, I asked him if he knew if the cards would work with a Vista-based media center, and I got the audio equivalent of a blank stare - he started explaining to me that cablecards were for watching TV, and I'd need a cable modem for my PC, etc. I just let it drop.


They are mistaken. It does not matter if you have the S3 or the THD. The cards will work with either unit. There is no Firmware update on the card for a different TIVO. When I ordered my Card, I did not even mention TIVO, I just said I need a cable card install and please make sure it's an M Card. That was it. When the tech showed up, all he asked was if it was a Front loading or back loading TIVO unit (Meaning does the card go in the front or the back). I said front and he said good cause all he had was 1 M Card. so a few techs do know what there are differences between cards and how they interact with the TIVO, but I doubt most CSR's know anything about TIVO.

So, the best thing, I feel, to do is just do not mention TIVO at all, just tell the CSR what you need, an M Card or 2 S cards...


----------



## drhankz

jjp007 said:


> I wouldn't mind if I didn't have to sit on hold for hours and why does it take them 24 hours to authorize the card? That makes no sense to me, it seems others have had it authorized after they entered the pairing information on the cable co's end.
> FRUSTRATING!


Don't you think it would have been easier to have a Tech Install it?


----------



## alanronkin

What have been the experiences in the Boston area getting the M-Card installed. My THD is arriving today and the tech is coming tomorrow...


----------



## drhankz

alanronkin said:


> What have been the experiences in the Boston area getting the M-Card installed. My THD is arriving today and the tech is coming tomorrow...


I'm in Southern NH - I consider that greater Boston.

I have 6 DVRs with CableCards.

All my Comcast experiences have been PERFECT.


----------



## bizzy

KraziJoe said:


> So, the best thing, I feel, to do is just do not mention TIVO at all, just tell the CSR what you need, an M Card or 2 S cards...


If you request two s-cards and do not mention it's going in a single Tivo, you will most likely get charged an a/o fee for the second card.


----------



## bholzm1

There is hope after all! My TivoHD only took two truck rolls:

Attempt #1: Had a knowledgable tech come out two weeks ago, and tried two M-cards (after relaying numerous horror stories of other installs to me). After calling in the card information, dispatch said the cards were flagged as stolen in the system (!) and could not be activated!

Attempt #2: Had a not-as-knowledgable tech out today -- had done CableCard installs, but did not seem as comfortable with the process as the previous tech. We put the M-card in, and at first were only getting the analog channels. Dispatch sent a "hit" to the card, and a few minutes later all the encrypted channels were coming through properly. The tech was amazed and was out of there in under half an hour! 

He said the dispatcher that knows how to debug cablecard problems is "Vicky" -- so if you're in the area, make sure your tech calls her on your install.


----------



## markandjenn

dswallow said:


> Your first outlet charge is included in your rate package, that's why you won't generally see it (though sometimes it appears on your bill where they'll show it being subtracted from your package and added back in again as a separate line item).
> 
> There's a charge for every outlet requiring any sort of digital converter equipment provided by the cable company.
> 
> The first CableCARD for any particular piece of equipment is included free with the outlet fee. An additional card for the same equipment, if needed, is around $1.50.
> 
> So once you get rid of the DVR, the only other digital converter device on your account, the DVR fee and the additional outlet fee will go away.


Is the second CableCARD in the TiVo HD an "additional outlet"?

I have onlt 1 TiVo HD with 2 Single stream CableCARDs. I have three non-HD TiVos with no cable boxes. Comcast is treating each CableCARD as an outlet. I am not being charged for the first CC and Digital channels (as it is included with the Digital Package), but I am being charged for HD on the first CC. I am also being charged $1.50 for the second CC, $5.50 for digital and $6.95 for HD pn the second CC, which they consider a "second outlet" .

Is that what should be done or is that wrong?


----------



## pjbrownva

jjp007 said:


> ...and why does it take them 24 hours to authorize the card? That makes no sense to me, it seems others have had it authorized after they entered the pairing information on the cable co's end.
> FRUSTRATING!


Actually, the amount of time for authorization depends on the brand of cable card. I read the Cable card trouble shooting guide on tivo.com,

and in it they have a general trouble shooting section, as well as specific sub-sections for Motorola Cards and a different one for Scientific Atlanta Cards.

On Tivo.com, Tivo states that once a motorola card is activated, that it has a full "channel Map" immediately. This means that once you get a Motorola card working, you have all of your channels at once.

On the other hand, cards made by Scientific Atlanta behave differently... Once the Scientific Atlanta cards are paired and activated, the recieve many small messages that authorize one (or more?) channels at a time. Thus, on a Scientific Atlanta card, even when you are properly set up, access to the channels will slowly "trickle in" over time. The Tivo literature says to wait 20 minutes (or maybe they said 15) to have all of the channels activated.

The comcast rep who I spoke to said that it sometimes happens very quickly, and that sometimes all of the channels don't start comming in until the next day -- he seemed fairly knowledgeable -- and I'm willing to believe the "up to a few hours" argument, but I'm skeptical about the "overnight" claims --- that's just my gut feeling.

Anyway, to put all of this simply, if the cable company brings a cable card made by motorola, once they have it working, everything should work at once. Whereas, if you are given a card made by scientific atalanta, once it is set up and working, it is normal for the cannels to "trickle in" over time... the only question is how much time (tivo says 20 minutes -- my comcast rep said it can take a few hours or even over night).

For any newbies--- please don't confuse this distincition of "Motorola" and "Scientific Atlanta" with "S-Cards" and "M-Cards" --- that's a whole different topic. The "S" and "M" in "S-Cards" and "M-cards" stand for "Single" and "Multi" and have nothing to do with what company actually makes the card.


----------



## pjbrownva

mrbigbusiness197 said:


> When they tech originally came to install the cards into my HD Tivo (before they knew it didn't work, I guess) he had both M and S cards, and he/we tried various combinations to try and make it work.
> 
> I assume they still have either S or M cards available, just none with the firmware (or whatever) is needed to work with the HD Tivos.


It's possilbe that the cards needed a firmware update (I don't know the specifics of your system), but the cable cards can (and sometimes do) recieve firmware updates automatically from the cable company. The support section on tivo.com makes mention that sometimes the card recieves a "firmware update" when it is first inserted into the tivo, and that you must wait for this complete (without removing the card) or you could prevent the card from working -- however, as one of the earlier posts said -- I also believe that the firmware in a cable card is set up for that card (and possibly for the particulars of your system too), but that they don't have different version of the firmware to use for different Television devices. (eg- Tivo HD doesn't have / require a special version of the cablecard firmware to work with the tivo).

Regarding the s-card vs m-card info, here's what the support section on tivo.com has to say:

-------
M-Card Support

Some cable operators are deploying M-Cards (multi-stream CableCARDs) into the field. An M-Card is a CableCARD that is capable of running in either single-stream mode (supports one tuner) or multi-stream mode (single card can support multiple tuners). Both the Series3 HD DVR and TiVo HD DVR have M-Card support. For further information, see below.

------

Series 3 HD (My note -- here they are refferring to the expensive unit. The one that was originally about $800).

Currently, the Series3 HD DVR will support M-Cards in single-stream mode, which means that the DVR requires two (2) CableCARDs to run in dual-tuner mode. The DVR must also be running software version 8.0.1c or later. (S-Cards are supported in all software versions.) Your Series3 HD DVR may have shipped with an earlier version of the software installed. The software will be updated automatically, but not until the DVR completes Guided Setup for the first time, and then downloads and indexes the full 14 days of Guide data immediately after Guided Setup.

To ensure that your CableCARD installation runs smoothly, we recommend that you complete Guided Setup on your Series3 HD DVR before the installer arrives to install the CableCARDs. If you perform Guided Setup at least two days before your installation appointment, your DVR will update to the latest software automatically and will be ready to run either S-Cards or M-Cards. 
If you perform Guided Setup on the day of the appointment, you should check your software version and, if necessary, force a software update. For more information, go to Software Version Troubleshooting.

We are exploring support of M-Cards in multi-stream mode for the Series3 HD DVR.

You can perform Guided Setup even if you dont have cable service yet. For instructions, go to Running Guided Setup (Series3 and TiVo HD DVRs).

- - - -- 
Tivo HD (My Note - here they are referring to the less expensive unit... the one that currently sells for about $280).

The TiVo HD DVR supports multi-stream mode for M-Cards. This means that the TiVo HD DVR requires only one (1) M-Card to receive two digital cable channels at once.

(My note: This unit can also support S-Cards, but if you get S-Cards, you will need two (2) S-Cards to support two digital cable channels at once).

------

I hope this is helpful to anyone who has a question re: S-Cards vs M-Cards.


----------



## pjbrownva

KraziJoe said:


> So, the best thing, I feel, to do is just do not mention TIVO at all, just tell the CSR what you need, an M Card or 2 S cards...


I got CableCards installed on Sunday, and had everything working by Monday evening... Not "perfect", but definitely not too bad. Anyway, here's my story.

I had been told that there were no cable cards available for Arlington and Alexandria, VA so I asked the rep to please check to see when they expected to have more cards available (this was about two weeks ago).

She told me that they were expecting some cards to arrive on Saturday, so I scheduled an appt for an install on Sunday (I figured I'd allow a day to make sure that the cards would be available when my installer tried to pick them up).

After reading the forum, I came to the same conclusion that Krazi Joe suggests... that I shouldn't even mention Tivo to the phone-rep, because it could just lead to confusion or mis-information. So I asked the CSR to set up an appointment for Sunday, and I told her to indicate that I need to have cable cards for two different devices installed (I have two of the TivoHD units -- that's why I said two different devices) and I asked her to add a notation to the work order that I needed a total of four cable cards, or if the installer had "multistream" cards available, that I only needed two of the multistream cards instead.

I also asked her to note that "the customer would prefer 2 multistream cards, if they are available". (Remember... I have 2 tivo HD's, so I needed cards for both units).

Anyway, come Sunday morning, the installer called (my wife answered) and told us that they had no cable cards -- bummer, I thought -- here we go...

A few hours later, a lady called from Comcast and said that they were mistaken. She said that they really *did* have cards available, and she asked if I still wanted the installer to come by-- (Any guesses as to my answer?) 

When the Tech arrived, that's when I told him that the install was for a Tivo (actually two Tivos), and I asked him if he had installed cards in a Tivo before. (He said yes)... and when I asked if they were M-Cards or S-Cards, he said that they were brand new M-Cards... and that they were only getting M-Cards now.

He seemed competent (he certainly wasn't clueless) and he went to work, using his cell-phone "push-to-talk" to call in the required info to his dispatcher.

While we were waiting for his dispatcher to give us the thumbs up on the first card, I suggested that we go to the other room, and put the card into the second unit... just to get the ball rolling... and have him call in that card as well.

Anyway, on the first unit, we were able to get analog channels -- and the re-broadcast HD channels, but not any of the premium or digital channels. The rep told me that it was done, and that I would have to wait a while (possibly over night) and the other channels would come in.

I was ready (I had printed out two copies of the guide from Tivo.com titled "Troubleshooting CableCARD Activation and Channel Issues") so I pulled it out and asked him if he could help me make sure that we checked everything that was suggested in the guide.

I took the lead on this (I don't think the Tech would have... but with my gentle-but-firm insistence, he agreed to stay while I checked it out).

After checking out different things listed in the guide, it seemed like the section on "CableCARD is Missing Channels" was my problem. From looking at the diagnostic screens on the Tivo and the screen prints in the guide, I determined that my cable card was made by Scientific Atlanta. 
After checking the section that applies to all cable cards (and finding nothing that helped my problem) I moved on to the section that is specific to Scientific Atlanta cablecards, and read that:

"Scientific Atlanta CableCARDs do not have the ability to display all authorized channels immediately after activation, which can make it appear that activation was NOT successful, when in fact it was. As soon as the CableCARD is activated, it begins to receive a stream of EMMs (Entitlement Management Messages). These messages authorize the CableCARD to decrypt specific sets of channels, based on the cable services that have been paid for"

Although my cablecard diagnostic and information screens were different from the screen prints in the tivo trouble shooting guide, I was still able to find a screen with a reference to the number of "EMMs" that had been recieved, and it was zero, so the tech said... see... it will come in later or maybe tomorrow.

Being the type of PITA (pain-in-the-A##) that I am, I wanted a little more confirmation. Back on the screen that spoke about "copy protection (cp)" I saw that "Auth Status" said "Waiting for CP Auth" -- and that the trouble guide told me that this means that the card had not been "paired" with Tivo, meaning that it had not been told that it is OK to display any channels that are copy protected.

Ah haa.... ! I tried to convince the rep that this "waiting for CP Auth" message was a bad sign, and that even if or when the card recieved "EMMs" to tell it that I was authorized to view certain channels, that I still would be out-of-luck because without having recieved a CP Auth, the card still wouldn't let me see anything that is copy protected.

We went around a few times on this, but at my insistance, I finally convinced him to call his dispatcher to request that he verify that the card info and my cable package info were properly entered into the comcast system and to ask that the dispatcher send or resend the authorization for Copy protection.

Verifying the setup went OK... and we were told that everything is correct, but it didn't seem like my request to authorize the card to handle copy protection was being understood. Since this request seemed to be causing confusion, I finally asked the installer to forget that part, and just ask the dispatcher to "hit the card again."

Sure enough, a few minutes later, I was able to see "CP Auth Recieved". It still took about 10 minutes before I was able to tune in any of the premium channels... and it was only one channel at that... but once I got one channel, I decided to believe the rep that the others would come in over time (it took about a half hour or more, but finally they all DID come in).

The second Tivo was a different story... it showed that it had recieved the CP authorization, but the EMMs (which were shown on a different screen) were listed as zero. I insisted that the installer stay until I could get 1 premium channel, or at the very least until we could see that the EMM count was no longer at zero... but after repeated checks... and about 15 min or so, the EMMs were still being listed at zero.

At my urging, he called in for another hit on the card... and after a few minutes the EMMs went up to a low number (about 4, I think). He was satisfied (I wasn't) but he said he had left another job to come to me, and that he need to get back to the other job (he did get several calls from this person, and I was there as he was assuring them that he WOULD come back). He said that there was nothing more he could do, and that it should be working by tomorrow, but even if it wasn't that I needed to call comcast to have a CSR fix it... that he had checked everything from his end, and that if it didn't work, it was really something that the CSR would have to fix in the system that they use -- At my request, he did agree to leave me his cell phone number, and we agreed that he would leave, but that I could call for help if I needed it... and that he would assist by calling in hits / confirming that the numbers were correct, etc if and as needed --that seemed fair to me-- plus, I wasn't sure what else he could do if he actually came back to my house in person, so I figured I would save him the trip -- I did, however call his cell phone so that he had my name and number on his caller ID, and I made him promise to answer my calls (even if he was busy)... and that in return he could leave and I would try to prevent him from having to come back to my house.

After about 2 hrs, still nothing, so I phoned and asked him to confirm that that the numbers were all correct (I verified with him, and he verified with his dispatcher, and everything was OK), and a new hit didn't fix it either... so I decided to wait "over night" as the installer had suggested.

About noon the next day (Monday), it still wasn't much better. Analog and rebroadcast HD were OK, and I had started getting ONE premium channel, but nothing else (I had also restarted the tivo a few times on both Sunday and Monday).

The EMM count was up to about 15, but I still had only one digital channel.
I called comcast, and the CSR said that he was "resending" some information to the box, and he told me that it should work in a while. I was skeptical, and figured that I'd need to call back schedule another service call, to let THEM 
figure out how to fix it.

After about 40 mins... nothing! and the EMM's hadn't changed.
I restarted the unit, and left it alone for several hours.

When I came back to check it, the EMMs were at zero now, but I was getting a few more channels. Over the next several hours all of the channels came in, even though the EMMs continued to say zero. I can only guess that the EMMs had come in before I restarted the unit, and that (for some reason) it still took several hours for all of the channels to start working.

Anyway... that's my experience. It took a while, but at least I'm up and running.

Good luck to all.

(P.S. -- I kept my HD cable boxes... because I wanted to be sure that I would get to see the superbowl in HD... with or without TIVO. Now that everything works, I'll need to return the boxes and get them taken off of my bill!!).


----------



## alanronkin

Thank you all for all of your help. Does anyone know the "latest version" of the software? I did a guided setup last night and I want to make sure I am up to date. I am hoping that they come with the right card.


----------



## logicman1

alanronkin said:


> Thank you all for all of your help. Does anyone know the "latest version" of the software? I did a guided setup last night and I want to make sure I am up to date. I am hoping that they come with the right card.


Latest firmware version is 9.2a. If you still have an older version, force Tivo to connect and it should pull down the latest version. You may have to do this a couple of times.


----------



## pmc501

I've been trying to get Comcast to come out and do the card install on my THD for aproximately 6 weeks now. I'll spare everyone the entire saga and hit the high points.

For the longest time Comcast would allow me to schedule an appointment. Unfortunately, each and every one of them were canceled due to the cards being out of stock. A few weeks ago I started getting a different response from the CSR people. They ask me if the cards are for a Tivo box and which one. When I tell them it's for a Tivo HD, they tell me that the Scientific Atlanta cards they have (M-Type) are incompatible. When I ask them to clarify why they are incompatible I'm told that it's a firmware issue with the SA cards. Comcast claims that they have a ticket working with the SA Tech folks but there is no resolution in sight. 

Now my question to you, kind forum goers, is if any of you have heard this before? It sounded like complete BS to me so I immediately called Tivo to see if they were aware of any issues with Scientific Atlanta cards. The kind rep at Tivo told me they were not aware of such an issue. 

I've been calling Comcast about once a week now trying to get ANY type of card to no avail. It's gotten to the point where they pretty much told me, "don't call us, we'll call you". I am at my wit's end. Does anyone have any tips or suggestions they can offer me?


----------



## ninjadvr

Summary - I have an appointment (Arlington VA) for a cablecard (x2 in my case for a Seires3) install tomorrow, Saturday 6-9am. The warehouse has cards NOW. I'll believe it when I see it, but hopefully the wait is over! 

As many here, I've been trying to get 2 cablecards installed for my Series3 for many weeks now. I had an appointment last Monday - cancelled by tech due to no CCs. They rescheduled it for last night 6-9pm but nobody turned up. I spoke to the contractor directly during the day yesterday who had promised to help and they checked and said no CCs at warehouse but they'd try and find some, and that they hadn't picked up my 2nd appointment (They - Randall Communications, were one of several contracters comcast use in the area). So I was pretty sure nobody was coming. 

Anyway, I called the Mannasas, VA Call Center directly today to see if I could get any movement there. The CSR said he thought they'd get some in so I could set up an appointment early next week. I said, "Hmmm...OK fine, but please call through to the warehouse(s) to double-check on CC availablity" He did, and came back to me and said they have CCs now...so I have an appointment tomorrow (Sat) 6-9am, and the job spec says specifically 2 CableCards, regardless of M-type or S-type for a Series3 TIVO unit (Series3 needs a card, any card in each slot 1 & 2 both running in singlestream mode). I was told they are generally Scientific Atlanta cards, which makes sense because Arlington VA comcast boxes are only SA. I've just been stressing I need two cards regardless. Hopefully I'll post "SUCCESS" tomorrow. :up:


----------



## ninjadvr

pmc501 said:


> I've been calling Comcast about once a week now trying to get ANY type of card to no avail. It's gotten to the point where they pretty much told me, "don't call us, we'll call you". I am at my wit's end. Does anyone have any tips or suggestions they can offer me?


I would take no notice of the "dont' call us, we'll call you" line, and politely but firmly keep calling everyone (CSR, contractor or whoever you have a number for) because on one level, they'll try and clear your job because you are persistant and on another level, it appears to be partly based on luck of when cablecards come into stock at the warehouses, so if you call daily then if they do have them in, you can schedule an appointment ASAP and snatch up the cards.


----------



## Krandor

I wanted to post my positive Comcast cablecard experience in Alpharetta (subburb of Atllanta). I bought a Tivo HD last weekend and on Monday setup an appointment. I used the online "live chat" feature and the first rep said she couldn't get it entered in, but they transferred me to somebody else who got me setup. Due to the M-Card, S-Card thing, I just told them I needed 2 cards and I'd figure it out with the tech when he got here.

Tech showed up ontime, had an M-Card. Said he had done these before. Put it in, called somebody on the nextel radio and gave them all the info and I was up and running in about 20 minutes. Quick easy and simple with no problems at all Got Lost recorded in HD last night which was awesome.


----------



## miah

I just picked up a Tivo HD tonight, and called Comcast to setup an appointment. The person I talked to told me I could pickup the cablecard at one of their stores and install it myself. This seems very different than what I've read everywhere. I haven't read all 170 pages of this thread, but has anybody else heard this?


----------



## dswallow

miah said:


> I just picked up a Tivo HD tonight, and called Comcast to setup an appointment. The person I talked to told me I could pickup the cablecard at one of their stores and install it myself. This seems very different than what I've read everywhere. I haven't read all 170 pages of this thread, but has anybody else heard this?


That option has been available in a handful of markets, but generally tends to be a misinformed claim by many CSRs who say that. Maybe you can find a direct number for one of the store locations to get a more accurate answer before traveling to one.


----------



## Bruce24

Krandor said:


> I wanted to post my positive Comcast cablecard experience in Alpharetta (subburb of Atllanta). I bought a Tivo HD last weekend and on Monday setup an appointment. I used the online "live chat" feature and the first rep said she couldn't get it entered in, but they transferred me to somebody else who got me setup. Due to the M-Card, S-Card thing, I just told them I needed 2 cards and I'd figure it out with the tech when he got here.
> 
> Tech showed up ontime, had an M-Card. Said he had done these before. Put it in, called somebody on the nextel radio and gave them all the info and I was up and running in about 20 minutes. Quick easy and simple with no problems at all Got Lost recorded in HD last night which was awesome.


I'm in Brookline MA and had the same experience with an installer today. He knew what he was doing and installed a single MCard, made a call to give them some numbers, made sure HBO worked and left telling me to rerun setup to get all the new channels into the guide.

-Bruce


----------



## JohnBigboote

Finalrinse said:


> Good information - I curently have digital basic with three of the very small cable boxes that look like modems. Will I need to upgrade my digital service to another package to get HD?


I'm not sure - I did have to upgrade, but I was coming from just standard analog cable with no cable boxes.


----------



## ninjadvr

CableCards, first they have 'em, then they don't, then they have 'em again

I was assured Friday afternoon, that they finally had two cablecards for me (Series3) and would install 6-9am this morning (Sat). I moved my Series3 into my living room at 2 am after returning home...and got woke up at 7 am with a phone call from a casual sounding tech saying they had no cablecards  so I get a call back from (this time a Comcast supervisor called Drake who I remember dealing with early last year on my initial comcast install). He says he'll put aside cards when they come in. He just called me and said he has two M-cards and will bring them Tuesday 6-9am personally to install them. 

I was being told by them that one M-type cablecard would work (NOT THE CASE), but I seemed to have convinced them I need two. I have a case number with TIVO and a number I can call when the tech/supervisor comes if there are any problems. Basically they are just getting M-type cards in these days. 

The key to tell them is that (in my case Scientific Atlanta) M-type cards have to operate in single-stream mode, one in slot 1 and one in slot 2. And, they have to be paired. As long as that is conveyed to them before they call through to the office to activate the cards (and they follow Tivo's instructions) it should work. The Tivo rep told me to make sure also that all the channels come through. That may take a little while with SA cards since as another poster said, unlike Motorola cards, the channels don't all come through at once. 

Anyway, this is getting beyond ridiculous, but hopefully Tuesday will bring success. Tuesday because they have nobody left that can come over today, and the supervisor keeping hold of my cards is off Monday, so Tuesday it is.


----------



## miah

miah said:


> I just picked up a Tivo HD tonight, and called Comcast to setup an appointment. The person I talked to told me I could pickup the cablecard at one of their stores and install it myself. This seems very different than what I've read everywhere. I haven't read all 170 pages of this thread, but has anybody else heard this?


I was able to pickup a cable card at the comcast office in north houston today without any issues. I walked in, requested a cable card, they asked for my account details and then handed me a card. I was not charged anything, and it was quite simple. Getting the card functional on the other hand... I'm still going through that =)


----------



## drhankz

miah said:


> Getting the card functional on the other hand... I'm still going through that =)


That will be the real fun part - good luck


----------



## jjp007

pjbrownva said:


> Actually, the amount of time for authorization depends on the brand of cable card. I read the Cable card trouble shooting guide on tivo.com,
> 
> and in it they have a general trouble shooting section, as well as specific sub-sections for Motorola Cards and a different one for Scientific Atlanta Cards.
> 
> On Tivo.com, Tivo states that once a motorola card is activated, that it has a full "channel Map" immediately. This means that once you get a Motorola card working, you have all of your channels at once.
> 
> On the other hand, cards made by Scientific Atlanta behave differently... Once the Scientific Atlanta cards are paired and activated, the recieve many small messages that authorize one (or more?) channels at a time. Thus, on a Scientific Atlanta card, even when you are properly set up, access to the channels will slowly "trickle in" over time. The Tivo literature says to wait 20 minutes (or maybe they said 15) to have all of the channels activated.
> 
> The comcast rep who I spoke to said that it sometimes happens very quickly, and that sometimes all of the channels don't start comming in until the next day -- he seemed fairly knowledgeable -- and I'm willing to believe the "up to a few hours" argument, but I'm skeptical about the "overnight" claims --- that's just my gut feeling.
> 
> Anyway, to put all of this simply, if the cable company brings a cable card made by motorola, once they have it working, everything should work at once. Whereas, if you are given a card made by scientific atalanta, once it is set up and working, it is normal for the cannels to "trickle in" over time... the only question is how much time (tivo says 20 minutes -- my comcast rep said it can take a few hours or even over night).
> 
> For any newbies--- please don't confuse this distincition of "Motorola" and "Scientific Atlanta" with "S-Cards" and "M-Cards" --- that's a whole different topic. The "S" and "M" in "S-Cards" and "M-cards" stand for "Single" and "Multi" and have nothing to do with what company actually makes the card.


While this sort of makes sense, I had the Motorola M Card and it took 24 hours, which is what my comcast office states for all CC activations. The rep said something to the effect that someone who authorizes the card has to activate the channels you have ordered individually.

And to whom ever said I should have had Comcast come and install it for me, well that would have taken a week to get someone scheduled IF they would send someone out. They really didn't give me a choice. When I had the problem with the M Card I told them I would not be calling back if it wasn't working after my last hour on hold episode. She said sending someone out wouldn't help as the tech would have to call it in just like I did. The problem was on the Comcast tech level 3 end, not my end.
So while some Comcast offices won't let anyone do a self install, that was pretty much my only option given. Odd but not surprising

After I left the venting message on the supervisor's voicemail the M Card was activated by the next day and now everything is working very well.

The only problem I had was sitting on hold for so long. I guess they just don't employ enough level 3 techs to handle all the calls.


----------



## drhankz

jjp007 said:


> While this sort of makes sense, I had the Motorola M Card and it took 24 hours, which is what my comcast office states for all CC activations. The rep said something to the effect that someone who authorizes the card has to activate the channels you have ordered individually.


That is not TRUE for Motorola Cards. I have 6 "M" cards
and each was installed by Comcast and 30 seconds after
the Pairing Data was entered - they were ACTIVE.

In your case since you did the install yourself - Comcast 
most likely put you in the "we will do it overnight when 
nothing else is going on." :up:


----------



## miah

drhankz said:


> That is not TRUE for Motorola Cards. I have 6 "M" cards
> and each was installed by Comcast and 30 seconds after
> the Pairing Data was entered - they were ACTIVE.
> 
> In your case since you did the install yourself - Comcast
> most likely put you in the "we will do it overnight when
> nothing else is going on." :up:


I have my card working this morning. I called last night and the L3 Tech I talked to said all the cablecard guys had left already and that it would be activated today between 10am and 8pm. When I checked it this morning at around noon it was working fine on one side of the tuner. The other side was only handling basic cable content though. I am finding some channels in the upper range that I'm not able to tune, but I am unsure if I even get those channels anyways.

Its a type M card, and the tech I talked to last night who also had a Tivo at home said it should work fine, but he has a TivoHD and not a S3 like me. I have read on this site that the S3 requires two cards to get HD on both tuners, is that still true for the latest software revision on the S3 (9.2a)..


----------



## lateknight

Okay, time to post my current experiences. I'm going to pick up my TivoHD at Costco today as my birthday present from my wife. So I called Comcast yesterday to set up the install (I'm in the SF Bay Area). I was at work (as a paramedic) so I had to cut the call with Comcast short because we got called out of the station. What I did have an opportunity to learn from the CSR (who seemed to know what she was talking about when it came to THD) was that they had M Cards available for pick-up at my local service center. She also confirmed that I would be able to view my local networks in HD even if I was just subscribed to the Digital Starter package.

When I got back to the station I figured I'd jump online and sign up for the package in hopes that it might go a little faster. I got through the whole process quickly, until, of course, I had to chat with the CSR to set up an appointment. I asked the same clarifying questions as before and this lady told me that I had to pay $7/month for the HDTV channels. I informed her that I was under the impression that this was an equipment rental fee which I wouldn't need, but she was insistent. She then told me that she needed to "check a few things" and left me hanging for the 30 minutes before she informed me that she was unable to set up Tivo installs over the internet. She also informed me that I could pick up the CableCARD for a self install, but that the service center would complete my order at that time. 

I called back to Customer Service and spoke with a really helpful guy in my area who informed me that they do not allow pick ups at the service centers, that I would have local HD channels with the Digital Starter package and that he was extremely sorry that I had gotten the run around. He offered to waive the $15 installation fee. I confirmed the appointment (on the 26th) and that the technician would bring an M-Card rather than an S-card and all was well. The way I understand it, the introductory price for 6months of the digital starter will be $33.99, with the cost of the CableCARD included and no charge for HD channels. We'll see what happens that first month.

Anyway, I figure I'll set up the THD and do the Guided Setup for analog cable with HD local channels for the time being. After the CableCARD install can I just re-run Guided Setup without any difficulty to update the Guide? Thanks so much!

Patrick


----------



## miah

miah said:


> I have my card working this morning. I called last night and the L3 Tech I talked to said all the cablecard guys had left already and that it would be activated today between 10am and 8pm. When I checked it this morning at around noon it was working fine on one side of the tuner. The other side was only handling basic cable content though. I am finding some channels in the upper range that I'm not able to tune, but I am unsure if I even get those channels anyways.
> 
> Its a type M card, and the tech I talked to last night who also had a Tivo at home said it should work fine, but he has a TivoHD and not a S3 like me. I have read on this site that the S3 requires two cards to get HD on both tuners, is that still true for the latest software revision on the S3 (9.2a)..


Ok, I guess the system information is kinda confusing. I really have a TivoHD, and after waiting a while longer the HD channels were working on the other tuner. Maybe somebody still needed to do something at comcast to finalize that part of the setup. So all is going well here in less than 24 hours, I can finally start going through and adding programs to record.


----------



## logicman1

While I'm not a big fan of Comcast I also had a positive experience with CableCard insallation in Carmel, NY for an S3. Mine occurred back in December. The tech showed up on time (during a pretty severe snow storm no less) with 2 cards, seemed to know what he was doing and completed the installation within 45 minutes. 

Not sure if this was posted elsewhere but I also got some clarification on what Comcast means by "first CableCard free". It's not the first CableCard that's free but the first device. So if you have a cable box, that counts as your free device and you get charged for both the CableCards required to operate an S3.


----------



## 1283

lateknight said:


> I called back to Customer Service and spoke with a really helpful guy in my area who informed me that they do not allow pick ups at the service centers


This "helpful guy" was wrong. The CableCard can be picked up from your local office. That started last month in the S.F. Bay Area.


----------



## dswallow

logicman1 said:


> Not sure if this was posted elsewhere but I also got some clarification on what Comcast means by "first CableCard free". It's not the first CableCard that's free but the first device. So if you have a cable box, that counts as your free device and you get charged for both the CableCards required to operate an S3.


Every device requiring digital decryption of the cable signal requires paying an outlet fee. This outlet fee includes the cost of the digital decoding device, such as a (non-DVR) cable receiver or a CableCARD. The first outlet fee is included in your digital programming package.


----------



## drhankz

miah said:


> Ok, I guess the system information is kinda confusing. I really have a TivoHD, and after waiting a while longer the HD channels were working on the other tuner. Maybe somebody still needed to do something at comcast to finalize that part of the setup. So all is going well here in less than 24 hours, I can finally start going through and adding programs to record.


Maybe your cards are from Scientific Atlanta instead of Motorola. 
The SA cards needs a lot longer to turn on their encryption for
each channel.


----------



## lateknight

c3 said:


> This "helpful guy" was wrong. The CableCard can be picked up from your local office. That started last month in the S.F. Bay Area.


grrrrr!!!! 

So do I just go down there and pick one up tomorrow? And they still have to come out and activate digital service on my line right? I have analog cable now. This might actually work out well since that way I can get things rolling sooner.


----------



## frozenoj

Have HD tivo, with one Multi Stream Motorola cable card from comcast. Hooked up the HDMI cable from TiVo to TV...Got an error that said TV is not compatiable with HDCP digital rights media. Then spent two house calling TiVo, Samsung, Comcast and Motorola the back to comcast who said they don't support HDMI cables. Any suggestions?


----------



## drhankz

frozenoj said:


> Have HD tivo, with one Multi Stream Motorola cable card from comcast. Hooked up the HDMI cable from TiVo to TV...Got an error that said TV is not compatiable with HDCP digital rights media. Then spent two house calling TiVo, Samsung, Comcast and Motorola the back to comcast who said they don't support HDMI cables. Any suggestions?


Welcome to the wonderful world of HDMI Compatibility 

The only thing I can say is your cablecard knows nothing about
HDMI. I only use Component out from my TiVo to AVOID all
these wonderful issues.


----------



## dswallow

frozenoj said:


> Have HD tivo, with one Multi Stream Motorola cable card from comcast. Hooked up the HDMI cable from TiVo to TV...Got an error that said TV is not compatiable with HDCP digital rights media. Then spent two house calling TiVo, Samsung, Comcast and Motorola the back to comcast who said they don't support HDMI cables. Any suggestions?


And HDMI error indicates the issue is between your television and the TiVo receiver. So contacting the TV manufacturer and TiVo would be how you resolve it. You might also inquire around here to see if anyone else has the same brand/model television and is successfully working with it connected to a TiVo Series 3 or TiVo HD receiver.


----------



## 1283

lateknight said:


> So do I just go down there and pick one up tomorrow? And they still have to come out and activate digital service on my line right? I have analog cable now.


Unless you have the ~$15 limited basic (which has a physical trap on the line) right now, Comcast does not have to come out at all. After picking up the CableCard and putting it into your TiVo, just call Comcast to activate the card.


----------



## husky55

c3 said:


> This "helpful guy" was wrong. The CableCard can be picked up from your local office. That started last month in the S.F. Bay Area.


Just for info. I am a long time Comcast customer and in CT, they do not allow pick up even of the Comcast Motorola box. I have had 2 separate instances of CC installation and the last one just a couple weeks ago. No pick up of CC, instead Comcast requires a technician's appointment for $19.99. I do not think they charge for installation of CC.

It seems that Comcast policy varies according to location.


----------



## frozenoj

Thanks dswallow. I have a Samsung LCD TV 71 series with the Series 3 HD Tivo with the Motorola M Card from Comcast. Everyone keeps passing the buck and blaming the other party.


----------



## dswallow

frozenoj said:


> Thanks dswallow. I have a Samsung LCD TV 71 series with the Series 3 HD Tivo with the Motorola M Card from Comcast. Everyone keeps passing the buck and blaming the other party.


Yeah, it takes a lot of fortitude on your part to keep them from doing that, but it's the TV or it's TiVo; it has to be one side or the other of the HDMI handshaking. Try posting here and over in AVSForum for people with your same television (and searching with Google) to see if anyone has similar troubles or even if someone else has things working. You may find they have a later version of firmware in their TV, for instance. Make it easy for people and mention your make/model of TV and need for someone with a HD TiVo all in the thread subject so it's more likely someone might find the thread in the first place, too.

The only involvement of the CableCARD, and thus of Comcast, is in the requirement to enforce the encrypted link at all. So while it's likely Comcast could remove the requirement on any given channel, it really doesn't fix the problem between your TV and the TiVo. So they're pretty much not part of your problem (except in the general sense that Comcast and the studios want/have copy protection concerns at all).


----------



## lateknight

c3 said:


> Unless you have the ~$15 limited basic (which has a physical trap on the line) right now, Comcast does not have to come out at all. After picking up the CableCard and putting it into your TiVo, just call Comcast to activate the card.


Good to know. I think my cable plan right now is $24 or something like that. Anyway, I'm leaving the house right now to head down to the Service Center. Wish me luck!


----------



## moon_tower

Thank you forum members! First time poster; long time reader. I decided that I had had enough with Directv not adding to the Tivo functionality. I bought a Tivo HD last week from Amazon. I did the lifetime $399 service since I still have an a SVR-2000 from Oct. 2000 that I still use. I also have Directv boxes T-60 and HR10-250, but I might turn those off if Comcast continues to be great.

One note on my install. Comcast installer brought one M-card (Motorola). When ordering I had told the CSR to put, needs an M-card on the work order. I had little hope, but it worked out. The tech had a hard time getting the rep on the phone to activate the card because the rep was new. The card would never come out of the "searching for channels" message. Based on a previous posters comments, I downloaded the Installing a Cable Card instructions from tivo.com since the instructions in the Tivo box were no help. I determined that the card was communicating from the cable card menu. The tech left frustrated saying I probably had a bad card, but it was late. I said I would try a few more things after he was gone. I did a restart, then it prompted me to do a guided setup. Since that time, everything has been perfect. Unfortunately the Tivo directions in the box say that you should confirm that you get the encrypted channels before you perform the guided setup. In retrospect, I suggest that everyone put the card in and do a guided setup while the tech is on the phone.

Couldn't be happier right now. Have not seen a bill yet though!


----------



## lateknight

So I went down to the Customer Service center today and 15 minutes later walked out with an M Card in hand. The staff were really helpful and knew exactly what I needed. It appeared that they only had M Cards, since I didn't even have to asked for one specifically. They told me that a technician would be out at my house today to un-trap the line. By the time I got home there was a Comcast van in front of my apartment complex! I hurried upstairs and installed the CableCARD. When I called to activate the card, all they needed was the name and last four of the SSN on the account and the card was activated! I had seen the CSR at the center scan the serial number, so I assume that took the mis-typing of serial numbers out of the equation. I re-ran Guided Setup only to find that I can't see anything other than local channels (both in SD and HD). I went downstairs to talk to the tech, when I ran into my neighbor who said that she had a cable appointment today...so I guess that tech wasn't there for me. Oh well, I'll try those channels again in a few hours and see what happens. Thanks to everyone on the board for all their advice. Now I just have to see how screwed up my bill is this next month!


----------



## lateknight

Well I can still only watch channels 2-34 and 702-710 (local HD)...they have 50 minutes left  Anyone know how late I can call customer service?


----------



## pjbrownva

moon_tower said:


> Thank you forum members!


You're quite welcome for my help (I believe you were referencing some of my posts in the "I read on the forum" part.

The forum was very helpful to me... so I thought it was only fair that I post to share what I had learned and to (hopefully) help others.



moon_tower said:


> In retrospect, I suggest that everyone put the card in and do a guided setup while the tech is on the phone.


We'll, that's really not necessary. In fact, on the tivo site itself, they say that YOU DON'T NEED TO DO A GUIDED SETUP to get the cable card working and verify that it works. The guided setup takes a long time to complete, and is really just waisting the installer's or CSR's time to have them wait for it to complete.

With that said... here are two things that ARE (or can be) a good idea.

1) Perform a guided setup before the tech arrives. The support section of tivo.com states that performing a guided setup will cause your tivo to be scheduled for a software update, if there are any. That is a good thing to do.

2) Restart the tivo (while the rep is there) if you are having trouble getting the channels that you are supposed to. I don't recall what Tivo.com has to say on this one, but *several* people on the forum did state that their tivo (finally) started to work after a restart... yes, a restart takes a while too, but it appears that sometimes it actually helps in getting the cable cards to work.

Reminder: Tivo.com has some helpful install and troubleshooting guides. 
I shared my experience with the guide from Tivo.com titled "Troubleshooting CableCARD Activation and Channel Issues" in my (admittedly long) post to this forum at http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=316310&page=170.


----------



## lateknight

lateknight said:


> Well I can still only watch channels 2-34 and 702-710 (local HD)...they have 50 minutes left  Anyone know how late I can call customer service?


So apparently the tech came out. Still no luck. I called CS and they had me eject and reinsert the CableCARD (it re-paired properly) and power cycle (and re-paired properly) still with no luck. I called back and they CSR sent a hit, which unpaired the card. He had his supervisor repair the card manually and then initialized it. Success! Local channels, digital channels and local HD all work. To be honest it didn't work quite as easily as I would have hoped, but overall pretty painless. I need to get rid of some of my splitters inline, but what should I be getting for signal strength? Just out of curiousity  Thanks again to everyone for all their help!!


----------



## ninjadvr

Well, I managed to get a couple of scarce cablecards for my Series3 installed this morning. This only came after several canceled appointments due to lack of stock and only after a comcast supervisor specifically held two cards for me and gave them directly to the installer (otherwise they disappear into thin air). 

It went fairly straightforward. They are M-type cablecards, but due to it being a Series3, they operate in single stream mode in each slot. It took a couple of "hits" to get the premium channels working, but they are now, on both tuners. It took about 20-30 minutes or so. I did a guided setup after he left to get the guide working with the new channels, but that wasn't required to get the cards working. 

So, advice to those still waiting for cards, get the comcast tech supervisor to hold cards for you specifically until the installation. :up:


----------



## moon_tower

pjbrownva said:


> We'll, that's really not necessary. In fact, on the tivo site itself, they say that YOU DON'T NEED TO DO A GUIDED SETUP to get the cable card working and verify that it works. The guided setup takes a long time to complete, and is really just waisting the installer's or CSR's time to have them wait for it to complete.


Yeah, I did a restart and a guided set up back to back. Actually, when I did a restart it prompted me to do a guided set up, which is not normal. At any rate, it was probably the restart that fixed the problem. The Tivo instructions did not mention that at all.


----------



## Pictor Guy

ninjadvr said:


> Well, I managed to get a couple of scarce cablecards for my Series3 installed this morning. This only came after several canceled appointments due to lack of stock and only after a comcast supervisor specifically held two cards for me and gave them directly to the installer (otherwise they disappear into thin air).
> 
> It went fairly straightforward. They are M-type cablecards, but due to it being a Series3, they operate in single stream mode in each slot. It took a couple of "hits" to get the premium channels working, but they are now, on both tuners. It took about 20-30 minutes or so. I did a guided setup after he left to get the guide working with the new channels, but that wasn't required to get the cards working.
> 
> So, advice to those still waiting for cards, get the comcast tech supervisor to hold cards for you specifically until the installation. :up:


From my experience it seems that some techs don't want to deal with the installs and say they don't have cards. Each time I escalate the cards show up although the supervisor may be getting the cards from a personal stash. Also, it seems that S-Cards are more common and available at my local office.

However, despite trying 15 M-Cards and a couple of S-Cards I still can't get my TiVo's properly paired despite numerous escalations and many, many visits over three weeks. The one TiVo HD that was paired seems to lost its validation since the last visit yesterday when they tried to pair the second TiVo. Both now show Val:? 0x00 but one seems to be working okay while the other isn't pulling in any premium channels.


----------



## eapking

Tater,
Been a long time since your post, but I'd like to get the number of that cablecard person at Comcast-Memphis. Yes, they are horrible to deal with. I'd like to get the 299 HD model, but BestBuy was clueless as to what a cablecard even was. So what did you end up with in terms of pricing here? I'd really hate to incur a monthly fee on a second card. One time fees I can handle, for the most part. Thanks.


----------



## WaltInBoston

I decided to upgrade my Series 2 and tube to a TiVO HD + HDTV last month, and the process was relatively painless here in "metrowest Boston".

First, got the HD home, went through guided setup and activated to get the latest firmware, etc. as recommended by the TiVO docs. TiVO is connected to Onkyo 804 HDMI input, and HDTV is connected to Onkyo HDMI output.

Second, called Comcast to get cablecard - not allowed to pick up at local service center, they require a truck roll and technician on-site. Next appointment available is 14 days out. *sigh* Ask them to put in the call notes that I want either 2 S-cards or 1 M-card - CSR doesn't know what it means, but types it into "a comments section" for the call. I move cable back to STB and wait for appointment day.

Appointment day comes around, and before technician arrives I move cable from STB to the TiVO HD, confirm I can see channels, etc. Technician arrives with 3 Motorola M-cards ("In case one is bad"), and acknowledges he's never done a TiVO cablecard install. Hand him the "for the installer" sheet, write down the serial number of one of the cards, and insert into slot 1. TiVO responds just like it's supposed to respond, he gets all of the info and calls in to his contact center. They exchange the pairing numbers, and he gets transferred to a call queue for activation. Card starts downloading new firmware (visible from the screen accessed from "CableCard menu -> Cablecard Status"), and after it's finished the firmware upgrade the card resets or reboots with new firmware.

After about a 25 minute wait in the call queue for activation, he finally gets through, and starts reading off the numbers for pairing. I'm poking at the CableCard Menu, and in the "pairing" screen notice that the value for the "data" field on screen has changed from what he (and I) wrote down before the firmware upgrade. I point it out to him while he's reading off the numbers for activation, and he notifies the person on the phone that the host value changed (last component went from "-4" to "-24"), and after a minute he asks me to check the channels. I go into the "test channels" screen, and see nothing (not even the "acquiring channel information" display).

He relays this status to the person on the phone (who appears to have some knowledge of TiVO HD) and relays instructions from them to go through the menu screens to reboot the TiVO. I do so, and after reboot completes I go back to the "test channels" item for card 1 and channels pop up. I ask him to wait until I check a couple of premium / encrypted channels, and they're there.

He ends the call, and I ask him to stay until I've completed guided setup and checked that both tuners can access the premium channels. He agrees to do so, saying he'll check outside the house for any questionable components (splitters, traps, etc). He also climbs the pole and puts a tag on the drop to my house. (Never found out what was on the tag.)

Guided setup completes, asks me a few more questions about premium channels received, etc -- and everything checks out fine with both tuners. I thank him, he leaves, I'm satisfied.

Total visit time was around an hour -- most of the time was time he spent in the call queue for the activitation.

NOTE: I don't remember reading anywhere else about the change in the value for the "data" field in the pairing information, and I also don't know if the pairing would have worked if we had used the old value rather than the new value. I stumbled on it by luck (I can't resist "exploring" menus and seeing what's in each one), so maybe this will help someone else.

That's it -- I'm off to manually transfer my Wishlist and Season's Passes from the Series2 to the HD.

-Walt


----------



## Patranus

I live in the San Francisco Bay Area and have an S3, 2 cable cards, and Comcast cable service.

Last October, took 8+ visits by various technicians and countless hours on the phone with customer service to finally get my S3 working correctly. Due to work considerations, I have not been able to watch TV, one reason for purchasing the TiVo. 

Recently during some down time, I went to go watch several shows recorded recently and months back. The screen was black. I tuned the channel that was set to record and it stated "not authorized". I then hit channel up and the channel originally requested appeared but that channel that was listed was nowhere to be found.

Specifically, the following occurs:

When I tune to USA HD (738) I receive a black screen with a message reading something like "Not Authorized"

When I tune to UHD (739) I receive USA HD.

This makes it impossible to record shows on either channel.

I have been in contact with Comcast and every person I talk to give me a different answer.

Is this a Comcast problem or a TiVo problem? 

From what I can tell, this has been happening for months now. Is it that Comcast is sending the wrong channel mappings to my cablecards or is it that TiVo's lineup is incorrect?

Thanks.


----------



## Frank Cole

Just wanted to share a tip that if you're planning on getting a Series 3 box, and you have to deal with Comcast, to get an early start. I suggest you start trying to deal with them at least two weeks to a month before you intend to start using your Series 3. I am in Day 3 of what looks to be a never-ending journey into madness.

We finally took the plunge and went all-out and bought a 52-inch Sony Bravia LCD and a Series 3 box. This was on a Saturday. The system's being installed on the following Saturday. So Monday, I start calling Comcast to get the two cable cards.

*Monday:* First customer service rep had no idea what cable cards were. So he transfers me and the second guy on the phone said "Oh, ok, uhhh, you just go pick those up at the Comcast office".

*Tuesday:* Before making a trip way out to the Comcast office, I called to make sure they had the cards in stock. Well they didn't. The local rep was very helpful, but she had no idea when they'd get more in. Said to call her back Wednesday.

*Wednesday:* Called again and this time a different rep told me that there was absolutely no way I could just pick the cards up and install them myself. They had to set up a service visit and the installer had to program the cards on site. Fine I says. When can you send someone out? They say Monday. So no high-def TV for me on Saturday. I'm really bummed. So I ask, "If when I called TWO DAYS ago to ask about cable cards, if that person had told me I needed a service visit, I could have had one set up before Saturday, right?" And he agreed. So I say fine, send a guy out on Monday.

Then I stew for about half an hour and decide I want to try to find someone a little higher up the food chain at Comcast to annoy. So I call back, talk to yet another rep, and say I need to talk to a supervisor. She wants to help, though, so I tell her the deal. She puts me on hold for awhile, then comes back and tells me&#8230;can you guess?...that I can just come down and pick up the cards and install them myself. I'm like "Are you sure? Because the dude I talked to about a half-hour ago said that was impossible." Oh yeah, I can pick them up and install them myself, she assures me. But&#8230;.BUT&#8230;they don't have any cards at the Knoxville office right now. She took my number and promised to call me back.

*Thursday: * Called Comcast this morning and talked to another rep. She said they have the cards and I can come pick them up and install them myself. "Are you sure?" I asked. "Yes, we have a cable card," she replied. "I need two," says I. "TWO. It's a dual-tuner TiVo (not that anyone at Comcast probably knows such a technical term), and I need TWO cable cards. You're sure you have two?"

She said yes, so I'm not taking any chances. I am leaving work now before they change their minds.

*Friday:* I got to Comcast Thursday and after standing in line for about 15 minutes got to a rep. I explained I wanted cable cards. He said "I'll check and see if we have some." Fortunately he did have two cards. I asked "so these will get everything, my HBO, Showtime, right" and he assured me they would. I got home, installed the cards, the configure screen told me to call Comcast and I did. The CSR of course acted like she'd never heard of cable cards, but she said she sent a signal and the cards should work. And they did. Sort of. Not only do I not have HBO and Showtime, I don't have anything other than basic analog channels. I was tired, so gave up until this morning. I'll try to deal with Comcast again after work today. But good news is I love the Series 3! This will be so awesome, if I can ever get my HD and premium channels. Does Comcast just hate TiVo users or something?


----------



## ksalno

Had a long but eventually successful install of a Series 3 with twin CC in early January. At that time, I only subscribed to the basic digital service, so I was only able to get the local stations in HD plus 1-100.

I called last night to expand my service to get the other HD stations in the 200's, especially ESPN and Versus. I don't want any premium movie channels. After a long, confusing discussion with the rep, I ended up with the Digital Preferred package plus the Sport package. 

Then we started the long activation process. After many, many attempts to activate the new channels, I can get some of the SD channels between 101 - 200 but not all. Specifically, I get the gray screen when trying to access most of the music channels (MTV, VH-1) and most of the movie stations (ENCORE, etc). 

I also don't get all of the HD channels in the 200 - 215 range. I get some of them but not all. I can get ESPN HD but not ESPN2 HD. I get TNT HD but not MOJO. I get Versus HD but not MTV HD. I don't see any pattern other than these are all channels that are 3 apart (don't get 203, 206, 209, 212, 215).

After all of this, the rep finally told me the signals are being sent to my CC so the problem must be in my Tivo, so I need to contact Tivo. I found this forum and the FAQ and will attempt to troubleshoot this tonight. However, if anyone has any helpful hints or tips to try, they will all be most welcome.

TIA

Update ####

Went home last night and using the Troubleshooting FAQ determined that CC1 was not paired and therefore not receiving any encrypted channels. However, CC2 was receiving all of the channels just fine. So armed with the knowledge that everything was ok in terms of the account setup and I was getting all the right signals, I figured it was a simple matter to call tech support and have them pair CC1.

What a horrible idea. After an hour of nonsensical discussion which indicated that she had no idea of how to deal with a CC and many, many attempts to pair, I finally gave up and settled for a truck roll which is scheduled for tomorrow. So in addition to having to take time off from work, the really bad news is that whatever the rep did has now completely disabled CC2, it doesn't receive anything!

I guess I should have left well enough alone and just used CC2 as my main tuner. Oh well, live and learn. At least I am well armed now for when the tech shows up tomorrow. I'm sure he will have to be fully educated on cablecards like all of the others but I'm hoping he has a direct line to a CC support desk that actually knows what they are doing. If not, I'm really hosed.


----------



## DiNozzo

Patranus said:


> I live in the San Francisco Bay Area and have an S3, 2 cable cards, and Comcast cable service.
> 
> Last October, took 8+ visits by various technicians and countless hours on the phone with customer service to finally get my S3 working correctly. Due to work considerations, I have not been able to watch TV, one reason for purchasing the TiVo.
> 
> Recently during some down time, I went to go watch several shows recorded recently and months back. The screen was black. I tuned the channel that was set to record and it stated "not authorized". I then hit channel up and the channel originally requested appeared but that channel that was listed was nowhere to be found.
> 
> Specifically, the following occurs:
> 
> When I tune to USA HD (738) I receive a black screen with a message reading something like "Not Authorized"
> 
> When I tune to UHD (739) I receive USA HD.
> 
> This makes it impossible to record shows on either channel.
> 
> I have been in contact with Comcast and every person I talk to give me a different answer.
> 
> Is this a Comcast problem or a TiVo problem?
> 
> From what I can tell, this has been happening for months now. Is it that Comcast is sending the wrong channel mappings to my cablecards or is it that TiVo's lineup is incorrect?
> 
> Thanks.


It looks similar to a problem I encountered after installation of the cable cards. I ended up troubleshooting myself, as Comcast had no idea what was wrong, and tried to blame my TIVO box.

It turned out that one CableCard was defective. It would somehow lose information over time. I had to isolate the defective cable card, by testing the channels from each card from the CableCard menu in TIVO. The defective card would show some channels, but not others.

A tech eventually came out and replaced that CableCard. I have not had any problems since!

Give it a try and let us know.


----------



## jcoltrane

So I've begun my own personal journey through the hell that is getting a cablecard installed by Comcast.

Bought a TivoHD and had Comcast come to do the card install, but I wasn't around for it and the wife didn't know what to look for, so when I arrive home, the box is only showing the analog channels (1-99), the community channel (206) and four unencrypted local HD channels. From everything I've read, this means that the card is probably not paired correctly, but numerous calls to Comcast have resulted in their saying that everything is entered fine in their system. A second visit by the installer revealed to me that he knew quite literally nothing about cablecards. He kept calling their "most senior" tech, who really seemed to know almost nothing about the cards, who seemed that the solution had to lay in upgrading the "firmware" on the TiVo (I explained that it already had the most current service update installed.) After shouting at the Comcast CSR (a tactic suggested by the installer), she escalated my matter (or so she said. Just got off the phone with them and it looks like she just scheduled another regular tech visit for Friday. I told her to have the installer bring multiple M-cards.)

I am assuming, from what I've read, that the card isn't pairing properly, because either a) the information isn't being entered properly into their system, or b) I have a bad M-card (SA Model). Since I have had them check the info on their end about 3 or more times by now, I think it's probably a bum card, and I'm leaning towards asking them to come by with 5 or 6 cards and just try installing them until I get one that works. Is this the right way to go? Am I missing anything? 

I hate to bother everyone here with my troubles, but Comcast clearly has no idea what's going on, and my wife's beginning to say we never should have upgraded to the TivoHD, so I've got to nip this in the bud.


----------



## MAFletch

Are there any of you out there in SE Florida (Palm Beach County) using Comcast with cablecards? With what I'm about to relate, I'm guessing not too many!

I'm trying to help my parents who live there to get HD service setup with an S3 Tivo (the original, not the newer HD). They are currently grandfathered in an old Adelphia plan, but any change in service (i.e. addiing HD) requires them convert to current Comcast price structures. I understand how the new pricing works, but I am appalled at the cost for cable cards. I have now spoken to a rep, her supervisor, and finally a representative in the Comcast office of the president, SE division, and they all basically said the same thing: $13.45 (or $13.95)/month for a 1st cable card and $15.95/month (or $15.45) for a second card. Each card's pricing essentially includes $6.95 for HD service and $6.50 for additional outlet fee. 

I figured that once they paid $6.95 for the HD service ONCE, which supposedly includes the HD cable box (for their VOD, PPV, etc.), and since the Tivo (needing the 2 cards) would be connected to the same TV, that the 2 cards would be Free and $1.50 (or at most $1.50 for each). Compared to what I'm used to paying in MA (with RCN) I think they're paying too much already, but this cable card pricing takes the cake. I guess this is what monopolies are all about.


----------



## jcoltrane

MAFletch,
When talking to them, point out this page on the Comcast website, which details pricing for cablecards. The people you are talking to are wrong.

The same thing happened to me when I first called Comcast to ask about cablecards. They swore up and down that cablecards cost $15 per month. Once I calmly pointed out this web page to them and asked them to reconcile it with what they were telling me, they hemmed and hawed, then put me on hold numerous times to speak with their supervisors. Finally, they came to understand that the $15 is actually the primary outlet fee, which I am already paying, so the card is free. Additional cards should cost $1.50/mo or be free. You may have to pay to have them come out for the install, but that's about it.

I don't think it's anything malicious on Comcast's part, I just think that cablecards are a new product that they are really unfamiliar with, and there is a lot of misunderstanding regarding them throughout the company, both on pricing and installation. Just show them the pricing page, be firm, and make them explain why they are telling you something different from their website. If they look into it, they will realize that they are wrong.


----------



## hmeister

jcoltrane said:


> MAFletch,
> When talking to them, point out this page on the Comcast website, which details pricing for cablecards. The people you are talking to are wrong.


Jcoltrane...
A newbie question(s). I hope you can clear up some confusion... I am new to Tivo...

My Tivo 2 came last night and in the instructions it says I need a cablecard.
I looked at the device and don't even see a slot for the cablecard device? Out of curiosity, I called CC last night and they quoted me $2.00 per card which is charged per month and $17.00 truck roll install. I have a new Tivo 2 dual tuner and looking at the device, I don't think this is a 2 card system?? I am not sure why they show this in the quick setup guide that came with the device and what appears to be a slot in the device on the picture in the instuctions to place the cable card.

Also, judging from this link you provided, it would seem that I can get the one card for free? Or am I missing something here? Is the Tivo 2 dual tuner a cablecard system or a zero card system? Can someone shed some light on this? I am thinking the quick setup instuctions are in error as there is another 8x11 instruction sheet that says I am already setup and just plug in the device and your set to go...

Thx in advance.

Judging from the other posts here it would seem that I had would be better going HD and Tivo3 but we have a great analog Sony 32 inch TV that will not give up. We are still in the stone age of TV here.


----------



## Krandor

A series 2 does not need a cablecard. Only TivoHD and Series3. Sounds like the wrong instructions may have gotten in your box.


----------



## tamon77

This week:

1. Monday

- Bought 46" Sony Bravia, TivoHD, and My DVR Expander. 
- Had to order TV in store because it was out of stock 

2. Tuesday

- Went to Comcast office in Redmond and asked for an M-card. They handed one over free of charge!! 
- Activated TivoHD using old TV in master bedroom ... smooth and easy

3. Thursday

- Picked up TV and set up at home with home network, surround sound.
- Called comcast to activate M-Card. They were really nice and knew all of the necessary steps. I messed up with one of the menus so it took a little longer that unusual. If it wasn't for my mistakes I would have been up and running in about 10 minutes. Instead it took about 60 minutes.

ADVICE - If you can ... go and pick up an M-Card yourself and save the installation fee!!!!!!!!!!!!

TivoHD is stunning ... with the extra HDD space I am good to go.


----------



## pauljb55

I need some help...It seems that approx every 30 days my HDTivo needs to have the cards reinitalized from comcast...is there a timing switch they are not selecting...This is the 3rd time. The second time it took one online chat and it was fixed. This time I am on my 3rd...and still no luck...what the hell? 
I have comcast in Atlanta with 2 s cards


----------



## ericr74

ericr74 said:


> So my one question: should/will I be charged $1.50 for my multistream card? Or is that free since it's the first card? Here is Comcast's somewhat ambiguous link.


An update: I contacted Comcast about the $1.50 they are charging me for the multi-stream card. I said I thought I should not be charged because I have only one card. They agreed and refunded the first-month charges, and say they will not charge me for that any more. So I'm not paying anything extra, and everything still works (HD locals only).


----------



## quick

Ok, I cannot get my TivoHD and my M-Card past the Acquiring Channel Information.. screen.

Now I have two tivohd's if i put the M-Card in the other TivoHD it acts normal, I get the unscrambled digital and HD channels, the way you normally do when first setup a tivo with a new M-Card.

On the new TivoHD unit if i put this card in and get Comcast to hit it, it NEVER gets past the Acquiring Channel Information.. screen.

What the hell would cause a M-Card to work normal in one unit and not in another locking up at the Acquiring Channel Information screen.... I've spent at least 5 hours on with Comcast and Tivo tech support and no one can fix this...

Any suggestions?


Edit: I should also note I have tried 3 M-Cards in this new tivo unit and all have the same result Acquiring Channel Information.... screen.
Edit#2: I've given up with this new TivoHD, I'm going to return it and use the old one. The new unit is simply not working.


----------



## drhankz

pauljb55 said:


> I need some help...It seems that approx every 30 days my HDTivo needs to have the cards reinitalized from comcast...is there a timing switch they are not selecting...This is the 3rd time. The second time it took one online chat and it was fixed. This time I am on my 3rd...and still no luck...what the hell?
> I have comcast in Atlanta with 2 s cards


All Cable Cards need to have their encryption keys 
refreshed at some rate.

The Bottom Line - Comcast needs to have your info
programmed properly to make sure you get hit at
whatever rate is needed.

But I want to give you a heads up. Since September
2007 - they have been using more complicated 
encryption Algorithms and many "S" cards can not
handle the more complicated Algorithms - reliably.

I had all 5 of my "S" cards upgraded by Comcast to 
"M" cards and the problem went away.


----------



## pl1

It's official. I just got my new bill for this month and the cableCARD A/O just increased from $2.75/mo to $5.00/mo.



> 2/21 - 3/20 Add'l Digital Outlet(s): 5.00
> With Digital Starter Cable Card Separate
> Outlet Charge - $0.00, Digital Access -
> $5.00.


For most people with the S3, it's probably not that much of a back-breaker, but for those of us with multiple units, it sucks. I just returned two of my cableCARDs to save $10/mo. I went ahead and installed an OTA antenna (DB2) up on my roof and it works fine for the locals.

This change affects the COMCAST/North East area. I can't speak for any other area.


----------



## hmeister

Krandor said:


> A series 2 does not need a cablecard. Only TivoHD and Series3. Sounds like the wrong instructions may have gotten in your box.


Krandor;

Thx for the reply.

I went ahead and setup the box and everything came together...!

Now, with the phone call to CC I am wondering what is going to happen when I get the Tivo 3 unit and the new HD setup....! $2.00 per month plus a truck roll for $17.00. (yeah I am cheap tightwad but I really dont' want is a contract with CC)...

(a bit off topic) Anyone got any suggestions for the wireless adapter??...
And universal remote?

Thx...

H.


----------



## hmeister

tamon77 said:


> This week:
> 
> 1. Monday
> 
> - Bought 46" Sony Bravia, TivoHD, and My DVR Expander.
> - Had to order TV in store because it was out of stock
> 
> 2. Tuesday
> 
> - Went to Comcast office in Redmond and asked for an M-card. They handed one over free of charge!!
> - Activated TivoHD using old TV in master bedroom ... smooth and easy
> 
> 3. Thursday
> 
> - Picked up TV and set up at home with home network, surround sound.
> - Called comcast to activate M-Card. They were really nice and knew all of the necessary steps. I messed up with one of the menus so it took a little longer that unusual. If it wasn't for my mistakes I would have been up and running in about 10 minutes. Instead it took about 60 minutes.
> 
> ADVICE - If you can ... go and pick up an M-Card yourself and save the installation fee!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> TivoHD is stunning ... with the extra HDD space I am good to go.


I hope it is that good as I am getting the itch just reading about it...

H.


----------



## btwyx

pl1 said:


> This change affects the COMCAST/North East area. I can't speak for any other area.


Over here in the west, the A/O fee hasn't gone up, its still $6.99, but I'm also getting a $6.99 offsetting credit because I don't have a cable box for the additional outlet (the A/O fee includes a box) so its effectively zero.

The dual cable card charge is still $1.79 for each TiVo, that's effectively the only thing I pay per TiVo. According to Comcast's website that's all anyone should be charged ("up to $1.91", so I'm getting off lightly). (*Doesn't apply in all areas.)

I think $1.79 per TiVo is a perfectly reasonable fee.


----------



## pl1

btwyx said:


> Over here in the west, the A/O fee hasn't gone up, its still $6.99, but I'm also getting a $6.99 offsetting credit because I don't have a cable box for the additional outlet (the A/O fee includes a box) so its effectively zero.
> 
> The dual cable card charge is still $1.79 for each TiVo, that's effectively the only thing I pay per TiVo. According to Comcast's website that's all anyone should be charged ("up to $1.91", so I'm getting off lightly). (*Doesn't apply in all areas.)
> 
> I think $1.79 per TiVo is a perfectly reasonable fee.


For my two Series 3 requiring 4 cableCARDS, it went up to $15/mo. Totally unreasonable IMO. And if our area really followed their own price list, it would be $1.50/mo per ADDITIONAL card in the same device. Instead, they hook the A/O charge into their billing system. Remove the A/O and you lose the cableCARD.


----------



## Roderigo

quick said:


> What the hell would cause a M-Card to work normal in one unit and not in another locking up at the Acquiring Channel Information screen.... I've spent at least 5 hours on with Comcast and Tivo tech support and no one can fix this...


Does test channels work with the new card in the old box. I think the tivo stores the channel list from the card, so on the old box, it's just using the stored channel list. Since the new box has only had the improperly configured card, it's not going to work until your cable company sends the INIT hit to it. You may also want to check the vctid is the same between the two cards. You can see this on the network cablecard screen. If the new card's set to 0, the card never got an init message.


----------



## Krandor

hmeister said:


> Krandor;
> 
> Thx for the reply.
> 
> I went ahead and setup the box and everything came together...!
> 
> Now, with the phone call to CC I am wondering what is going to happen when I get the Tivo 3 unit and the new HD setup....! $2.00 per month plus a truck roll for $17.00. (yeah I am cheap tightwad but I really dont' want is a contract with CC)...
> 
> (a bit off topic) Anyone got any suggestions for the wireless adapter??...
> And universal remote?
> 
> Thx...
> 
> H.


Unless you are in a market that lets you pick up your cablecard from CC, there isn't much of a way to get around the fees and truck rolls. If they require a truck roll, you gotta pay it.

For wireless adapters, probably best to just get the TiVo one. That is also the only one they officially support on the S3/HD units.

For Universal remotes, look at Harmony. Not cheap, but IMO the best universal remotes out there. You program things by function "like watch TV" and then with the one button it will configure all your gear appropriately (for example, turn on TV and set to video 1, turn on AMP and set to video 1, turn on video select box and set to input 3). It is great to have it configure all of gear in my setup with a single button press.


----------



## dswallow

Krandor said:


> Unless you are in a market that lets you pick up your cablecard from CC, there isn't much of a way to get around the fees and truck rolls. If they require a truck roll, you gotta pay it.


A common way around it has been to call Comcast and ask if you can pick them up, be told yes, go to pick them up and be told it re1uires a truck roll. At that point, because you showed up under bad advice that came from their CSRs, they usually offer to credit for the truck roll.


----------



## ninjadvr

Roderigo said:


> Does test channels work with the new card in the old box. I think the tivo stores the channel list from the card, so on the old box, it's just using the stored channel list. Since the new box has only had the improperly configured card, it's not going to work until your cable company sends the INIT hit to it. You may also want to check the vctid is the same between the two cards. You can see this on the network cablecard screen. If the new card's set to 0, the card never got an init message.


Slightly off topic because my channels work but in terms of the electronic program guide, that doesn't appear to be affected by a hit from comcast. When I had my two cablecards installed in my Series3 a week or so ago, I did notice initially after all the channels were working on both tuners (inc. premium) that the guide did not reflect all the channels. The guide had been previously set up by me a couple of weeks before with antenna and basic cable, so the Series3 appeared to save the guide data regardless of the card installation. Whether that would eventually update by itself I don't know, but after the tech left I repeated guided setup and by doing that it corrected and showed all channels in the electronic program guide - no problems since installation.


----------



## MAFletch

jcoltrane said:


> MAFletch,
> When talking to them, point out this page on the Comcast website, which details pricing for cablecards. The people you are talking to are wrong.
> 
> The same thing happened to me when I first called Comcast to ask about cablecards. They swore up and down that cablecards cost $15 per month. Once I calmly pointed out this web page to them and asked them to reconcile it with what they were telling me, they hemmed and hawed, then put me on hold numerous times to speak with their supervisors. Finally, they came to understand that the $15 is actually the primary outlet fee, which I am already paying, so the card is free. Additional cards should cost $1.50/mo or be free. You may have to pay to have them come out for the install, but that's about it.
> 
> I don't think it's anything malicious on Comcast's part, I just think that cablecards are a new product that they are really unfamiliar with, and there is a lot of misunderstanding regarding them throughout the company, both on pricing and installation. Just show them the pricing page, be firm, and make them explain why they are telling you something different from their website. If they look into it, they will realize that they are wrong.


I think the devil is in the details. Paying less than $1.91 per card per month is totally reasonable. HOWEVER, the 2 fees that make cablecards unreasonably priced are the Additional Outlet fee of $6.50 and HD Service Fee of $6.95 FOR EACH CARD! (In reading various threads these A/O fees and HD fees appear to vary by location.) I specifically indicated to all 3 people I've spoken to, including the representative in the Comcast's Office of the president (SE Devision) that the 2 cards we wanted to get were for use with the only TV in the house and they were adamant that this did not matter. My expectation of showing them their FAQ on cablecard pricing is that they would say they were living up to what it said. I think their arguement would be that the cost of the cards they are offering ARE less than $1.91 each, BUT there are SERVICE FEES in addition. I think it is the distinction of EQUIPMENT RENTAL fees versus SERVICE fees where they like to pull their smoke and mirrors act. NOWHERE can I find how Comcast defines PRIMARY OUTLET and ADDITIONAL OUTLET with their digitial service and therein lies the problem. My interpretation is an OUTLET=TV+CONNECTED ADDRESABLE EQUIPMENT and I think their interpretation is an OUTLET=1 PIECE OF ADDRESSABLE EQUIPMENT (regardless of how it's connected), thus with 1 HD cable box and 2 cable cards connected to 1 TV, Comcast sees a primary and 2 additional outlets and I only see 1 primary. I am assuming this interpretation is somewhat new. I came across a post (which I am trying to relocate) from a Comcast customer in south Florida with multiple cable cards that they had for quite awhile and just recently saw these additional service charges added to their bill beyond the expected rental fees.


----------



## bd2007

I was told by Comcast when I placed my initial that my cable card would cost $1.50/month. Today, I disputed that charge by showing them this page on their website. I got the charge dropped. They tried to tell me that my Tivo has 2 cards, but I insisted there was only one.

Comcast customers should check their bills and get this charge dropped if they only have one card in their Tivo.


----------



## pl1

I returned two cableCARDs the other day. I expected to see an automatic removal of the A/O charges for $5.00 each per month. NOT! I talked to a CSR via chat and I was told the A/O charges were not for the cableCARDs, they were for the Additional Outlets. I told him I had ONE outlet, it is a TiVo. He said he would credit me $10.00. Fine, but what about future A/O fees? He said it would be fixed on my next bill. 

Here's the pain I'm expecting when I get home. That the removal of the A/O affects the wrong cableCARDs and I have no service. Or, he did nothing, and I still have monthly A/O charges. Comcast claims that they need to enter A/O charges in order for the cableCARDs to work, so why wouldn't the return of the cableCARDs automatically remove the monthly charges? Call me totally confused with this company.


----------



## PaulNEPats

Yep, I got hit with the price increase as well. $5 per CableCard...


----------



## pl1

I am on hold with a Comcast CSR. When she tries to remove the Additional Outlet charges of $5 extra per month, the computer won't let her remove it. It says it needs a cable box. So, they called it a computer glitch. But, at least someone there knows what is "supposed" to be done. The last CSR didn't.


----------



## markp99

The new $5 per cable card charge appeared on this month's bill, bumped up from $2.75 each last month.

The Comcast rep noted this was an error. The correct rate for 2 cable cards int the SAME unit is:

$5.00 for the 1st card, $1.50 for the second

The rep gave me the $3.50 credit and adjusted the "codes" in their billing system to hopefully get it right next month.

So, the net for us is +$1 for the cable cards. :down:

Other *happy*  Comcast surprises this month:

Digital Silver: $36.25 => $39.45
Digital Starter: $55.44 => $58.35

This puts our cable/internet bill just over $200/mo. OUCH!!


----------



## pl1

The Comcast rep returned the call (Majorly impressed) and finally they figured out the problem. They needed to add Digital Starter to my account in order to remove the Additional Outlet charges. So my bill will go up an additional $2 per month in order to remove the 2 A/O (additional Outlet) charges of $10/mo. What a piece of work Comcast is. I won't be shocked if my cable is off when I get home.

EDIT: I should add that they had NO PROBLEM adding the 3 A/O charges when the cableCARDs were installed 2 times in the last 1.5 years.


----------



## pl1

Well, I finally got somewhere. I still do not understand why I have to pay $2/mo. just to remove an A/O. So, my A/O went up from $2.75/mo. to $7.00/mo.

I wonder if it's time to complain to the FCC or some other regulatory commission. $7.00/mo. and no cable box?

Note: Even though there is a credit for $20, it should be for $10. The other $10 is from a chat session with someone who did not understand what was going on.



> --- --- ACCESS FEE $ -1.04
> 02-20-08 02-20-08 STANDARD CABLE 02/20 TO 03/20 $ -55.96
> 02-20-08 02-20-08 DS CCARD 02/20 TO 03/20 $ 0.00
> *02-20-08 02-20-08 DIGITAL STARTER ($56.23) 02/20 TO 03/20 $ 58.02 *02-20-08 02-20-08 CHANGE OF SERVICE $ 0.00
> 02-20-08 02-20-08 DIG PREFERRED W/SHO 02/20 TO 03/20 $ -29.35
> 02-20-08 02-20-08 DIG PREFERRED W/SHO 02/20 TO 03/20 $ 29.35
> 02-20-08 02-20-08 ADD'L DIGITAL OUTLET(S): 02/20 TO 03/20 $ -5.16
> 02-20-08 02-20-08 ADD'L DIGITAL OUTLET(S): 02/20 TO 03/20 $ -5.16
> 02-20-08 02-14-08 ADD'L DIGITAL OUTLET(S): $ -5.00
> 02-20-08 02-14-08 ADD'L DIGITAL OUTLET(S): $ -5.00
> 
> Total $ -19.30


----------



## drhankz

pl1 said:


> I wonder if it's time to complain to the FCC or some other regulatory commission. $7.00/mo. and no cable box?


I plan on filling a complaint with my PUC  :down:


----------



## pl1

drhankz said:


> I plan on filling a complaint with my PUC  :down:


I was thinking of that as well. Do you think there might be enough interest here in this forum to start a campaign letter to the FCC?


----------



## drhankz

pl1 said:


> I was thinking of that as well. Do you think there might be enough interest here in this forum to start a campaign letter to the FCC?


I doubt the FCC will do anything. I think the PUC
is better setup to deal with price increases.


----------



## drhankz

pl1 said:


> I was thinking of that as well. Do you think there might be enough interest here in this forum to start a campaign letter to the FCC?


I just finished computing the 37% price increase.

That will be my complaint to the PUC.

FYI - your PUC is listed on the last page of your bill.


----------



## pl1

drhankz said:


> I just finished computing the 37% price increase.
> 
> That will be my complaint to the PUC.
> 
> FYI - your PUC is listed on the last page of your bill.


Oh, OK, thanks. I will do the same. If there are enough complaints maybe someone will take notice.

BTW, my inrease is 155% from $2.75/mo. to $7.00/mo. for one additional outlet. (2.75 x 2.55).


----------



## drhankz

pl1 said:


> Oh, OK, thanks. I will do the same. If there are enough complaints maybe someone will take notice.
> 
> BTW, my inrease is 155% from $2.75/mo. to $7.00/mo. for one additional outlet. (2.75 x 2.55).


When you look at it that way - I agree but the
PUC will probably look at it more in terms of
the 40% increase which is what my access 
section of the BILL increased.


----------



## riekl

MAFletch said:


> I think the devil is in the details. Paying less than $1.91 per card per month is totally reasonable. HOWEVER, the 2 fees that make cablecards unreasonably priced are the Additional Outlet fee of $6.50 and HD Service Fee of $6.95 FOR EACH CARD! (In reading various threads these A/O fees and HD fees appear to vary by location.) I specifically indicated to all 3 people I've spoken to, including the representative in the Comcast's Office of the president (SE Devision) that the 2 cards we wanted to get were for use with the only TV in the house and they were adamant that this did not matter. My expectation of showing them their FAQ on cablecard pricing is that they would say they were living up to what it said. I think their arguement would be that the cost of the cards they are offering ARE less than $1.91 each, BUT there are SERVICE FEES in addition. I think it is the distinction of EQUIPMENT RENTAL fees versus SERVICE fees where they like to pull their smoke and mirrors act. NOWHERE can I find how Comcast defines PRIMARY OUTLET and ADDITIONAL OUTLET with their digitial service and therein lies the problem. My interpretation is an OUTLET=TV+CONNECTED ADDRESABLE EQUIPMENT and I think their interpretation is an OUTLET=1 PIECE OF ADDRESSABLE EQUIPMENT (regardless of how it's connected), thus with 1 HD cable box and 2 cable cards connected to 1 TV, Comcast sees a primary and 2 additional outlets and I only see 1 primary. I am assuming this interpretation is somewhat new. I came across a post (which I am trying to relocate) from a Comcast customer in south Florida with multiple cable cards that they had for quite awhile and just recently saw these additional service charges added to their bill beyond the expected rental fees.


You are being completely ripped off. It does NOT vary by location. There is NO HD or A/O fee per card. For example if you have 2 Tivo HD's and no Comcast boxes and need 4 single stream cards :

Card 1 : Free (primary outlet)
Card 2 : 1.50-1.95

Card 3 : 6.95 (a/o)
Card 4 : 1.50-1.95

Thats it .. no HD fee ever, and only one a/o fee per box (beyond your first). That is system wide.


----------



## pl1

Double Posting In Error


----------



## pl1

riekl said:


> You are being completely ripped off. It does NOT vary by location. There is NO HD or A/O fee per card. For example if you have 2 Tivo HD's and no Comcast boxes and need 4 single stream cards :
> 
> Card 1 : Free (primary outlet)
> Card 2 : 1.50-1.95
> 
> Card 3 : 6.95 (a/o)
> Card 4 : 1.50-1.95
> 
> Thats it .. no HD fee ever, and only one a/o fee per box (beyond your first). That is system wide.


If what you say is true, why was the North East area recently being charged $2.75/mo per A/O? And why has it just been increased to $5.00/mo. per A/O? That is because it IS different in different areas. You need to look at your annual price list.

EDIT: Plus, no charge for the physical cableCARD.


----------



## hybucket

Quick report on my cable card install in Boston.
Guy came, knew what he was doing, installed card, made call, waited on hold 16 mintues, activated card, checked channels including pay, and left.
After he was gone, I reran guided setup. When it was through, had a dark screen. No channels. Nothing. Called Comcast. They had no idea. Called TiVO. Call was answered in minutes. Guy knew exactly what he was talking about. Did reboot. Everything fine. Great to have TiVO back on Comcast. TiVO CSR, great. I'm sure not all are, guess I was just lucky.


----------



## gothboy

This might only apply to Comcast NE...

Turns out I was being charged wrong for cablecards all this time as well. I have 1 S3 with 2 cablecards, had been getting charged the $2.75 A/O charge when I should have been getting charged the $1.50 additional card/same device charge. Took me 3 reps and an escalation to executive services to get them to correct the error.

If you've been getting hit with the $2.75 A/O charge for a single S3, I suggest starting out by telling them that particular fee increase was NOT listed in their fee adjustment notice sent out in January and point them to the section detailing "additional card/same device". if you still get pushback from them, bring up that it's illegal to up your rates without notice and there is -zero- notice regarding the $2.75-$5 A/O fee increase.

I got a refund for all the months I was charged $1.25 extra for the cablecard, which was considerable since I bought my S3 when they first hit the shelves.


----------



## pl1

gothboy said:


> This might only apply to Comcast NE...
> 
> Turns out I was being charged wrong for cablecards all this time as well. I have 1 S3 with 2 cablecards, had been getting charged the $2.75 A/O charge when I should have been getting charged the $1.50 additional card/same device charge. Took me 3 reps and an escalation to executive services to get them to correct the error.
> 
> If you've been getting hit with the $2.75 A/O charge for a single S3, I suggest starting out by telling them that particular fee increase was NOT listed in their fee adjustment notice sent out in January and point them to the section detailing "additional card/same device". if you still get pushback from them, bring up that it's illegal to up your rates without notice and there is -zero- notice regarding the $2.75-$5 A/O fee increase.
> 
> I got a refund for all the months I was charged $1.25 extra for the cablecard, which was considerable since I bought my S3 when they first hit the shelves.


The rate increase is certainly in my insert this month. The question is, do you have premium services like SHO or HBO? I get charged ZERO for the cableCARDs themselves.


----------



## gothboy

pl1 said:


> The rate increase is certainly in my insert this month. The question is, do you have premium services like SHO or HBO? I get charged ZERO for the cableCARDs themselves.


I had been getting charged $2.75 for "Cablecard A/O". $2.75 != $3.51 and no, I do not have any premium sevices as indicated on that line item. I'm saying they upped my "Cablecard A/O" charge without notification.


----------



## pl1

gothboy said:


> I had been getting charged $2.75 for "Cablecard A/O". $2.75 != $3.51 and no, I do not have any premium sevices as indicated on that line item. I'm saying they upped my "Cablecard A/O" charge without notification.


I had an insert in my paper bill a month ago as well as with my on-line bill. It spelled out all of the increases. You should go to your local office and get the current rate sheet.


----------



## gothboy

pl1 said:


> I had an insert in my paper bill a month ago as well as with my on-line bill. It spelled out all of the increases. You should go to your local office and get the current rate sheet.


I have the rate increase sheet, all four pages of it. It does not list my charge of $2.75 at all, check yours too. This is a point of leverage to use with Comcast, as it is illegal to raise any rate without telling you in writing.

If you were getting charged a $2.75 fee for your second cable card, you should have them adjust it retroactively to the correct charge of $1.50, using my example as leverage.

These are New England prices, YMMV.


----------



## pl1

gothboy said:


> I have the rate increase sheet, all four pages of it. It does not list my charge of $2.75 at all, check yours too. This is a point of leverage to use with Comcast, as it is illegal to raise any rate without telling you in writing.
> 
> If you were getting charged a $2.75 fee for your second cable card, you should have them adjust it retroactively to the correct charge of $1.50, using my example as leverage.
> 
> These are New England prices, YMMV.


I showed you the price sheet. I am from the Boston area. Yes, it says $3.51/mo plus $1.50/mo for the second card in each device. It was $2.75 the year before and they did not increase it to $3.51/mo.








To this day, they have not charged the $1.50/mo. for the second card in the same device. This year they DID increase it to $5.00 as per this price list.









Now, that being said, it sounds like I am defending Comcast. Nothing could be farther from the truth. They were supposed to make these cards available at a nominal fee. What they have done is found away to get around the cableCARD fee by tacking on an ADDITIONAL OUTLET for digital HD services. Anything above Digital Starter I think. And the increase is probably attributable to the fact that more and more people are getting cableCARDs and dumping the Comcast DVR which is close to $20/mo.

EDIT: This is the cableCARD fee from my insert. To reiterate. They HAVE NOT been charging for this so far.


----------



## gothboy

They must have slipped that one by me, it' not in any of my bills from the past year. Still they never implemented the increase, so their loss. It is a charge I shouldn't have been billed for anyway. I mean their policy specifically lists that S3 as being a single outlet device. Therefore, my getting charged the Additional Outlet fee was in error no matter how you look at it. I have 1 HD device in the house and that's the TiVo S3, the TV does not have a cablecard, nor is it hooked up. I was being billed incorrectly and am trying to help those that have also been billed incorrectly by Comcast's complete lack of CSR education when it comes to cablecards and TiVos.

_There is no charge for the first CableCARD that you use as it is already included in the primary outlet fee. If you have a multi-card device on the same outlet (i.e. TiVo Series 3 or two Digital Cable Tuners connected to the same personal computer), you will be charged an additional regulated fee of up to $1.91 for the second CableCARD. _


----------



## pl1

gothboy said:


> _There is no charge for the first CableCARD that you use as it is already included in the primary outlet fee. If you have a multi-card device on the same outlet (i.e. TiVo Series 3 or two Digital Cable Tuners connected to the same personal computer), you will be charged an additional regulated fee of up to $1.91 for the second CableCARD. _


This is such old news, and has been discussed ad nauseam. I do NOT disagree with you one bit. Even though that is the Comcast overall policy, they follow their own regional rules. It is different in every region. I do wish they would follow their own company-wide rules. It would make everyone a lot happier.


----------



## bizzy

Its not even regional, it's per-CSR. And you'll have a hell of a time reversing whatever opinion the first CSR to touch your account has. They are like the cable supreme court.


----------



## quick

Roderigo said:


> Does test channels work with the new card in the old box. I think the tivo stores the channel list from the card, so on the old box, it's just using the stored channel list. Since the new box has only had the improperly configured card, it's not going to work until your cable company sends the INIT hit to it. You may also want to check the vctid is the same between the two cards. You can see this on the network cablecard screen. If the new card's set to 0, the card never got an init message.


Test channels do not work, soon as I put the card is it goes to "Aquiring Channel Information...."

Checked the network status, VCTID shows "9" so i guess that means something?

I am at my wits end here, I have switched 4 cards, 2 tivo units and i can't get past the FN Aquiring Channel Information.........

Tivo techs have no solution, Comcast reps have no solution.

What the hell is going on here????

EDIT/UPDATE: After 2 weeks and 10 or so M-Cards, I finally got a card to show the test channels, and working normally... thank god!


----------



## pauljb55

drhankz said:


> All Cable Cards need to have their encryption keys
> refreshed at some rate.
> 
> The Bottom Line - Comcast needs to have your info
> programmed properly to make sure you get hit at
> whatever rate is needed.
> 
> But I want to give you a heads up. Since September
> 2007 - they have been using more complicated
> encryption Algorithms and many "S" cards can not
> handle the more complicated Algorithms - reliably.
> 
> I had all 5 of my "S" cards upgraded by Comcast to
> "M" cards and the problem went away.


Thank you soooo much for the idea...I got online with support and said the same info that you provided...4 days later I had a tech out that knew what he was doing with an Mcard in hand....no problems since...

Thanks!


----------



## drhankz

pauljb55 said:


> Thank you soooo much for the idea...I got online with support and said the same info that you provided...4 days later I had a tech out that knew what he was doing with an Mcard in hand....no problems since...
> 
> Thanks!


You're Welcome :up:


----------



## fatlard

Wow.. I am throughly confused. 

1st cable card free right?
If I am on a digital package, then I am entitled to one free cable box in addition to the cable box?


----------



## dwit

fatlard said:


> Wow.. I am throughly confused.
> 
> 1st cable card free right?
> If I am on a digital package, then I am entitled to one free cable box in addition to the cable box?


Ordinarily, the digital package includes one cable box *OR* one cable card. Each additional card or box is usually incurs an additional fee.


----------



## PaulNEPats

2/22 - 3/21 Add'l Digital Outlet(s): 5.00
With Digital Starter Cable Card Separate
Outlet Charge - $0.00, Digital Access -
$5.00.
2/22 - 3/21 Add'l Digital Outlet(s): 5.00
With Digital Starter Cable Card Separate
Outlet Charge - $0.00, Digital Access -
$5.00.


God this sucks....


----------



## wackymann

Just got my bill with the same bad news... I am now paying Comcast a grand total of $224.40 per month. Here's how it breaks down:

Digital Starter: $58.18
Digital Premiere w/Sports: $57.45
Comcast DVR: $12.95
3 Cable Cards: $15.00
Franchise: $0.49
Internet: $42.95
Phone: $27.99
Univ Connectivity: $0.56
Taxes, Fees: $8.83


----------



## bmgoodman

wackymann said:


> Just got my bill with the same bad news... I am now paying Comcast a grand total of $224.40 per month. Here's how it breaks down:
> 
> Digital Starter: $58.18
> Digital Premiere w/Sports: $57.45
> Comcast DVR: $12.95
> 3 Cable Cards: $15.00
> Franchise: $0.49
> Internet: $42.95
> Phone: $27.99
> Univ Connectivity: $0.56
> Taxes, Fees: $8.83


Comcastic, indeed!


----------



## marioc21

I just had comcast at my house this morning to install a cablecard in my tivohd. When I set up the appointment, the CSR told me that I would receive 2 cards. There was no charge for the first card and the second would cost me $1.99/month. When the Comcast tech showed up this morning he installed a multistream card. I have to call and confirm my new bill but I imagine then that there is no charge for the single multicard. For the record I live outside of Richmond, VA.

The only downside of the operation was that I lost HBOHD and StarzHD. I had been receiving those channels on the comcast box before the installation. But I guess I can't complain about losing something I wasn't paying for in the first place.


----------



## jjp007

miah said:


> I just picked up a Tivo HD tonight, and called Comcast to setup an appointment. The person I talked to told me I could pickup the cablecard at one of their stores and install it myself. This seems very different than what I've read everywhere. I haven't read all 170 pages of this thread, but has anybody else heard this?


I'm in Houston and I did it myself although it took a long time and a lot of errors on comcasts part. It took hours on hold, HOURS!!! to get through to anyone. I'm completely disgusted with Comcast atm. I have spent over 6 hours on hold and even more talking to people getting my HD Tivo set up right and after I finally got it working there was some kind of firmware upgrade on the SA DVR box in my bedroom and now my cable card doesn't work. I called AGAIN today and was told they were upgrading their on demand system (which i did get a letter in the mail about that) but after the firmware upgrade on my comcast dvr that box is working and my Tivo isn't. I can get regular channels but not the premium ones. They tried to rehit the CCard but it did not work. The channels will try to come in but will be very choppy then I get the error screen of death. Someone is coming out tomorrow between 2 and 5. Sigh, this has been the biggest pain in the ass and when I asked what was going to be done for me since i have wasted so much of my precious time dealing with this all the guy could say was call back when you get it fixed and you will get a credit. WTF....why do i have to call back?? I just hung up on him. whatever.


----------



## jlee301

PaulNEPats said:


> 2/22 - 3/21 Add'l Digital Outlet(s): 5.00
> With Digital Starter Cable Card Separate
> Outlet Charge - $0.00, Digital Access -
> $5.00.
> 2/22 - 3/21 Add'l Digital Outlet(s): 5.00
> With Digital Starter Cable Card Separate
> Outlet Charge - $0.00, Digital Access -
> $5.00.
> 
> God this sucks....


I have four outlets in my house, one using a comcast sd-stb. Two outlets using with TiVoHD with one MCard each. Last outlet with a TiVo Series3 with two MCards. I ended up with the SD-STB free with no additional charge for that outlet as it comes free with me subscribing to Digital Classic.

However they did charge me for one digital outlet fee for the three rooms with the TiVos: with one MCard free while paying for the other three. Maybe you can persuade them to give you this as well.

My local CSR told me I could have ended up only paying for one MCard as my Series3 requires two with the first being free (with the remaining two MCards being free with my two TiVoHD). But in order to do this, I would have to pay a digital outlet fee for each of my TiVos. So by doing the math, I rather just keep it the way I have it now.


----------



## OvrrDrive

My experience with it goes like this... 

It took 2 weeks to get a tech out with an M card as they kept handing out the work orders in the field and not giving them a cable card even though it clearly said to bring one. Yesterday I called the tech (yes I stored his number a while ago) and asked him if he got one yet and he made a special trip to get it and brought it by the house last night without an appointment to install it. 

We popped it in and after the dispatcher (a new one apparently) tried to set it up she gave the atypical response that the card was bad because she couldn't get it to light up. The tech went and got the spare and popped it in and at first we thought it took the hit but realized later that it wasn't getting anything. He asked for one of the experienced dispatchers several times and she kept giving him the run around for some reason, but as he was about to leave he called another number and asked for the other guy by name and once he got him on the phone the guy lit it up in about 5 minutes. Apparently she had everything set up right but the CC was on the wrong "outlet" in the account. He dropped it down and it started working immediately. All channels seemed like they loaded in about 5 minutes. 

I did have to reboot because I got the gray screen during activation, but after the reboot everything was perfect. It took a combination of getting a great tech out here, me being on the Tivo.com support pages reading off what the box was supposed to be doing and how it was supposed to be setup, and an experienced dispatcher that understood how the account was supposed to be set up in order to get it working. 

Before I went to bed I hooked up the MyDVD expander and knock on wood, everything is great now. I do get a lot of flicker and a gray screen whenever I change channels or bring up the menu but I think that's because I'm feeding my FP_T5084 a native signal and letting ti do the up and down scaling and that's just the tivoHD changing modes. It's not too bad though and if that's the only problem I have with it I can deal. 

Thanks to all in this thread (even though I've only read about the last 3 months of it) for giving me the tools I needed to get this working.


----------



## RoundBoy

I'll chime in with my comcast story ..

Last week my TivoHD, Samsung 46" LCD, and Comcast installer were all scheduled for the same day. The tivo came and was activated.. and the comcast guy shows up with my single MCard.

The setup was very quick.. but it turns out my card was registered on another account, and couldn't be removed. He did install a single s-card so I could use the tivo for something, with an appointment the next day for mcard reinstall.

The second guy came, and got the card up and running quickly, and all my channels came right up once the support on the other end got it all entered in. One funny thing was that I was only able to use a single tuner until i rebooted the tivo... even though it clearly saw it as an mcard.

Comcast in the philly suburbs confirms that I was unable to just pick up a card, which is opposed to what they told me on the phone a few days befoer my appointment.


----------



## sllong

The comcast installer came out this morning to install my cable card. He brought out Several M series cards as he said his experiences were they never worked right. He new what he was doing and plugged in the card and called his rep. He got everything working on the first try. He checked multiple channels included the premiums. From the the time he arrived to the time he left was about 15 minutes and everything works.  I offer my thanks for these forums, they let me know what I needed to do ahead of time, What questions to ask and what to look for. I had even printed the troubleshooting guides just in case.


----------



## jjp007

My story continues. After finally getting my cable card authorized after hours on the phone with Comcast something went wrong a few nights ago. I noticed around 5 am (I have a Comcast HD DVR in my bedroom) there was a firmware update going on. When I got up the next day my cable card in my HD tivo wasn't working on the premium channels. I was getting the gray error screen saying to call your cable company. So I call and they try to resend a hit and reauthorize it and it won't work. They guy even said that Comcast is working on their on demand service in my area and that could be the problem. He called him wife at home (even he has a tivo and said he lives in my area of town) and the wife said they were having the same problems. He sets up an appointment for a tech to come out today between 2pm and 5 pm and I told him to put on my order for the tech to bring some M Cards. Well 5 pm rolls around and no one is there. About 15 minuets later the same guy I talked to yesterday calls me to tell me the tech is running late and would be at my house at 7 pm. I'm pissed but what can you do. I leave to go eat some dinner and 10 minuets after I leave the house the tech calls and says he is at my house. I told him I would be home at 7 as instructed and hung up. He is waiting at my house and as I get out of the car he tells me he see's my problem is with the cable card but techs aren't sent out with cable cards!!!!!! I was furious! I told him goodbye and went to my apt. I then got on the phone and called the two numbers I have that have called me about the other problems I have had and I left a raving message on their voicemail. I wasted my whole day, took time off of work for nothing. So I finally get through to someone at Comcast and they tell me that my appointment shows it was cancelled! I tell them ummm no, the guy showed up late without the proper equipment!! She says she will set up another appointment and I told her to forget it. I would go back to the Comcast office and pick up my own card AGAIN, wait in the long lines that are always there and install it myself and then again sit on hold for hours trying to get it authorized and that wouldn't happen until Monday probably!
I demanded a credit for this month and she said she would. We will see.
I had to fight for the roadrunner internet credit they promised me two months ago. 
What an incompetent company! I don't get how they stay in business. Oh wait they have customers like me who have no choice on their cable provider as my condo association has a contract with them. I am returning the DVR box in my bedroom. I will not pay them one more dime then I have to. I am probably going to even turn off the movie channels I have too. I get free basic cable so I will only have to pay for digital and that should include the HD, like TNT HD and such. 
I haven't been this upset in a very long time. What a waste of time, my time! I figured out that I have spent 445 minutes, 7.42 hours from Jan 29 until today trying to get my cable card set up! How crazy is that?

I have also just found out that since Comcast took over Time Warner in my area, every time you make any changes to your service even if it's changing out a cable box they charge you $1.99. So everytime I've had to go into Comcast to get the correct box that works and to swap out cablecards I am being charged $1.99. They also now charge $24.95 when someone comes out to fix your cable which Time Warner didn't. I was not told of this and when the tech came out last week to fix the problem with THEIR HD DVR box I was charged $24.95 for that! No one told me and I would have never had someone come out for that price. I would have just returned the damn box. Comcast is nickel and dimeing their customers!


----------



## Langree

jjp007 said:


> My story continues. After finally getting my cable card authorized after hours on the phone with Comcast something went wrong a few nights ago. I noticed around 5 am (I have a Comcast HD DVR in my bedroom) there was a firmware update going on. When I got up the next day my cable card in my HD tivo wasn't working on the premium channels. I was getting the gray error screen saying to call your cable company. So I call and they try to resend a hit and reauthorize it and it won't work. They guy even said that Comcast is working on their on demand service in my area and that could be the problem. He called him wife at home (even he has a tivo and said he lives in my area of town) and the wife said they were having the same problems. He sets up an appointment for a tech to come out today between 2pm and 5 pm and I told him to put on my order for the tech to bring some M Cards. Well 5 pm rolls around and no one is there. About 15 minuets later the same guy I talked to yesterday calls me to tell me the tech is running late and would be at my house at 7 pm. I'm pissed but what can you do. I leave to go eat some dinner and 10 minuets after I leave the house the tech calls and says he is at my house. I told him I would be home at 7 as instructed and hung up. He is waiting at my house and as I get out of the car he tells me he see's my problem is with the cable card but techs aren't sent out with cable cards!!!!!! I was furious! I told him goodbye and went to my apt. I then got on the phone and called the two numbers I have that have called me about the other problems I have had and I left a raving message on their voicemail. I wasted my whole day, took time off of work for nothing. So I finally get through to someone at Comcast and they tell me that my appointment shows it was cancelled! I tell them ummm no, the guy showed up late without the proper equipment!! She says she will set up another appointment and I told her to forget it. I would go back to the Comcast office and pick up my own card AGAIN, wait in the long lines that are always there and install it myself and then again sit on hold for hours trying to get it authorized and that wouldn't happen until Monday probably!
> I demanded a credit for this month and she said she would. We will see.
> I had to fight for the roadrunner internet credit they promised me two months ago.
> What an incompetent company! I don't get how they stay in business. Oh wait they have customers like me who have no choice on their cable provider as my condo association has a contract with them. I am returning the DVR box in my bedroom. I will not pay them one more dime then I have to. I am probably going to even turn off the movie channels I have too. I get free basic cable so I will only have to pay for digital and that should include the HD, like TNT HD and such.
> I haven't been this upset in a very long time. What a waste of time, my time! I figured out that I have spent 445 minutes, 7.42 hours from Jan 29 until today trying to get my cable card set up! How crazy is that?


Where are you at, Houston did a firmware upgrade early Thursday moring and my CC hasn't worked since. I called yesterday, resulted in nothing, gave up tonight after being on hold 40 min.


----------



## jjp007

Langree said:


> Where are you at, Houston did a firmware upgrade early Thursday moring and my CC hasn't worked since. I called yesterday, resulted in nothing, gave up tonight after being on hold 40 min.


Yes, I am in Houston too. I think you are in the same area as me looking at your information. Same thing happened. Look at your numbers and see if the firmware changed your CC numbers. I just a bit ago looked a the numbers.... cable card ID, host, data and unit address and all the numbers were the same except the Data nubmers so I went to comcast.com and did a live chat session and they are going to reauthorize the account tomorrow with the new numbers. Try that. At least since the cable guy didnt' have a card I won't be charged for that visit! So i guess in the end it did work out as I didn't realize that Comcast charges per truck roll.


----------



## jargiro

I purchased a tivo hd drv for xmas

I'm still without a cablecard for this box!
I've had 2 appointments to install the cable cards
both were canceled on the day they were supposed to be installed
now I have a "direct" contact at comcast who I've called several times
everytime i call, she tells me they're out of stock & don't know when they
will be available.

I've been trying to get either an "s" or an "m" cablecard for over 2 months now!

Is anyone aware of a problem with the cablecards in new jersey
or have i just entered cablecard hell!!


----------



## jjp007

I fixed my own problem. Comcast can go suck it  Thank goodness for message boards like this or I would be totally screwed and without cable due to Comcasts incompetence! Sad when you know more then their employees. How hard would it be for them to do the same google searches I did and learn the correct information to give to their customers? I don't see how they are still in business. I miss Time Warner, never thought I would say that.

Langree: I fixed my own problem. All my channels are back today. Call or I would suggest doing an live chat online with Comcast, give them all of the appropriate numbers (cable card ID, host, data and unit address) and have them start all over with the process. It will take 24 hours but it worked for me. Don't have them come out to fix it or they will show up without a cable card and try to charge you $24.95. Idiots.


----------



## hybucket

Here's one for you all.
I had my cards installed last week...went away for a few days, just came back, and discovered I no longer get ANY of the analog channels (2-99). I get most of the digital channels including HBO and SHowtime, but not USA and SciFi and a few other non-pays. Did guided set up over, a Comcast box in another room is getting them all. I have a TiVOHD with an M card. Any ideas? It's the weekend, and the crew at Comcast have no idea what I'm talking about.


----------



## jjp007

Comcast sent out some kind of firmware update and I think it might be messing with peoples CC's at least in Houston.

hybucket: check all of your numbers again to see if any of them have changed. i have now learned this is the first step if I am missing channels.


----------



## hybucket

jjp007 said:


> Comcast sent out some kind of firmware update and I think it might be messing with peoples CC's at least in Houston.
> 
> hybucket: check all of your numbers again to see if any of them have changed. i have now learned this is the first step if I am missing channels.


 I am in Boston - none of the #'s have changed, and I'm not getting ANY channels from 2-99, and am missing all the music channels along with SciFi, USA, and a few assorted others with no rhyme or reason..
I've done the guided setup over, but no analog. They do not show up when I check the TEST CHANNELS in the Cable Card screen.


----------



## Langree

jjp007 said:


> Langree: I fixed my own problem. All my channels are back today. Call or I would suggest doing an live chat online with Comcast, give them all of the appropriate numbers (cable card ID, host, data and unit address) and have them start all over with the process. It will take 24 hours but it worked for me. Don't have them come out to fix it or they will show up without a cable card and try to charge you $24.95. Idiots.


Ya, I tried that Thursday, will try again tomorrow morning, pissed because I can't watch much beyond basic.


----------



## dwit

hybucket said:


> I am in Boston - none of the #'s have changed, and I'm not getting ANY channels from 2-99, and am missing all the music channels along with SciFi, USA, and a few assorted others with no rhyme or reason..
> I've done the guided setup over, but no analog. They do not show up when I check the TEST CHANNELS in the Cable Card screen.


Did you do a restart(preferably a hard restart-remove power cord)?


----------



## hybucket

dwit said:


> Did you do a restart(preferably a hard restart-remove power cord)?


Did the remove power cord thing...did the repeated set up....etc. Talked to COmcast, but like I said, it's the weekend and the guy didn't even know what a TiVO was. It's gotta be CableCard related, I'd think....


----------



## Langree

Langree said:


> Ya, I tried that Thursday, will try again tomorrow morning, pissed because I can't watch much beyond basic.


Ok. one more call this morning, no record of them even trying to hit my card last week, the guy kept me on hold 10 min, but 4 hours later and I have my channels back.


----------



## drhankz

Langree said:


> Ok. one more call this morning, no record of them even trying to hit my card last week, the guy kept me on hold 10 min, but 4 hours later and I have my channels back.


When any of the people here - Comcast Customers - need
a CableCard Hit - I have found the 1st line tech support 
doesn't even know what you are asking for and usually
doesn't have access to the right parts of the system to
make it happen.

Whenever I need a HIT - I ask for a tech escalation 
immediately. It is done within a minute and my channels
are back well before I hang up the phone. Sometimes
it pays to be the squeaky wheel


----------



## Langree

drhankz said:


> When any of the people here - Comcast Customers - need
> a CableCard Hit - I have found the 1st line tech support
> doesn't even know what you are asking for and usually
> doesn't have access to the right parts of the system to
> make it happen.
> 
> Whenever I need a HIT - I ask for a tech escalation
> immediately. It is done within a minute and my channels
> are back well before I hang up the phone. Sometimes
> it pays to be the squeaky wheel


I have the # they gave me when I picked up my card, it's essentially a direct line to teir 3.


----------



## drhankz

Langree said:


> I have the # they gave me when I picked up my card, it's essentially a direct line to teir 3.


That is what you need.


----------



## steinercat

Moving to Foster City, CA next month. (its around San Francisco)

Is Comcast the only game in that area?....And how well does the THD cooperate with their cable cards?

Thanks for any replies!


----------



## ado

I live in Connecticut and for the past few days one of my cablecards shows a black screen for any channels besides the basic lineup (and local HD), the other card is fine. Does anyone mind giving me the direct CC line number? They put me on hold forever and it usually doesn't end up solving anything.


----------



## Langree

ado said:


> I live in Connecticut and for the past few days one of my cablecards shows a black screen for any channels besides the basic lineup (and local HD), the other card is fine. Does anyone mind giving me the direct CC line number? They put me on hold forever and it usually doesn't end up solving anything.


it's differen't in every market, where you are they may not have/use such a #.


----------



## jjp007

Langree said:


> I have the # they gave me when I picked up my card, it's essentially a direct line to teir 3.


Can you Private message me that number. I lost the information Comcast gave me when I picked up my cable card.

I think the number will be different for each region.

Ok episode 459300 of the saga that is my cable card tivo issue.

So I finally got the cable card working, numbers changed which I figured out, not them

Now I took back all of Comcast cable boxes to the comcast outlet last weekend. Today I get home to look at my bill online and I am now paying MORE! MORE!!! I was paying $68.43 for a DHTV Box (12.49), Standard DVR box ($3.99) and standard DVR service (8.95) plus $23 for bulk digital and $20 for the HBO's and Showtime's. After returning all boxes and now my bill is $47.99 for standard cable and $31.01 for Digital Video....wtf? 
Just to make it clear, I get free basic and HBO where I live.
I called to say this was unacceptable. Why am I paying more when I removed all the boxes and the DVR service. She tells me I can't get Showtime without a cable box. I tell her that I am right now. she tells me when they roll a truck to change my service they will turn it off. I tell her it's extortion to not offer me what I currently have just because I don't have one of their cable boxes . she is confused and puts me on hold. To make a very very long story shortish, turns out their system isn't set up to give digital service without their cable box. there is no 'code' to put in their system. I tell her, well I want the same channels I had before and to figure it out but I am NOT paying more for less. She said she would have to turn the problem over to another department and would call me back, yeah right.
So I get home today and I have no channels digital channels and HBO is coming in very choppy but Showtime is fine. This is all very comical. So I call one of the 7 numbers I have of people in the corporate office trying to help me and I end up on a three way phone call with a customer service specialist and a billing specialist, which was hilarious as they had me on speaker phone. They were all very nice and I could tell were really trying to figure out how to 'code' my account for me to get the channels I want. After quite a bit of time I told them how about I go and get a basic cable box if you can work it to where I am not paying for it, if it would make it easier for them to bill me  Sure I could use the box in my bedroom. She tells me ok, and she would only charge me $15.98 for the digital bulk and give me the HBO's and Showtime's for free. They will have to 'charge' me for the box on my bill just so I can get everything all back. I think this will end up working in my favor as I was expecting to pay $43 a month without any boxes and I think I will be paying something like $25 now. I will let you know tomorrow after I pick up my box and call her back to set it all up for me (she gave me her direct number and extension to deal with her to avoid anymore confusion). So right now I only have basic plus the HD channels plus Show and HBO and they aren't charging me......damn BBC America for not having a HD channel or I would just leave it like this . Maybe I will.

I think the whole cable card is so new for Comcast to deal with they just don't have the proper codes to set people up for full service without their box and I threw another wrench in their plan by getting free basic and HBO with my condo's. They have no codes for me!

So the cable card is just to receive the HD channels? I didn't think that was true but that is what they told me.

To be continued:


----------



## ALECNDC

Hi. I recently bought a TIVO HD and had a M-card installed. receive only a few channels but don't receive most (gray screen). the original installer said a "specialist" needed to come out and fix the problem. i made 4 separate appts with so-called "specialist" but nobody ever came. the reps then said that the problem was outside the house but again, after making 2 appts, nobody ever came. during my last call, the rep said the problem was with cable cards in general and i should just return the TiVO and get the DVR from comcast. while i don't want to do that, admit that comcast is starting to wear me down since this has been 2 mos w/o full service.

since i don't think that the reps either do not know what they're doing or don't want to help me, guess i'm going to have to try to walk through this w/ comcast myself. any advice when calling comcast? sorry if threads like these have already been posted, just couldn't find an answer to this problem..

many thanks,
alec


----------



## jjp007

ALECNDC said:


> Hi. I recently bought a TIVO HD and had a M-card installed. receive only a few channels but don't receive most (gray screen). the original installer said a "specialist" needed to come out and fix the problem. i made 4 separate appts with so-called "specialist" but nobody ever came. the reps then said that the problem was outside the house but again, after making 2 appts, nobody ever came. during my last call, the rep said the problem was with cable cards in general and i should just return the TiVO and get the DVR from comcast. while i don't want to do that, admit that comcast is starting to wear me down since this has been 2 mos w/o full service.
> 
> since i don't think that the reps either do not know what they're doing or don't want to help me, guess i'm going to have to try to walk through this w/ comcast myself. any advice when calling comcast? sorry if threads like these have already been posted, just couldn't find an answer to this problem..
> 
> many thanks,
> alec


Check out this thread. it explains how cable cards work and how to install them properly. 
http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=363797


----------



## BigLance

Well, I finally did it: dumped the Comcast Motorola DVR and bought a new Tivo HD. To prep myself for the installation, I read about 40 pages of this thread, and reviewed and printed out all the cable card setup and troubleshooting information from the TiVo site, and even visited my local Comcast store to ask questions. They were knowledgeable, but the 1-800-COMCAST number people were clueless when I called them earlier in the day. I was hoping things would go smoothly, but I allocated all of Saturday for the installation just incase.

At my information gathering visit the Comcast store, I found out that we live in an area where they will let you do self-installs of cable cards (yeah!). (Of course the 1-800-COMCAST people had told me I needed a service call for this). I was very excited that I could do it myself and wouldnt have a guy who knows nothing about TiVos showup at my door (probably forgetting to bring a cable card).

Anyway, Friday night I stayed up quite late trying to watch as many recorded episodes of Stargate Atlantis as I could from my Comcast DVR before I returned it. Saturday, morning (really tired), I pulled out the Comcast DVR and setup the TiVo. Got th TiVo service activated and the Software upgraded to the latest release. Off to Comcast I went.

After a 30-minute drive during which I anticipated a load of problems I would need to deal with over the course of the activation, I finally arrived. Comcast was friendly and efficient, and quickly swapped out my clunky Motorola for a nice new M-Card (thats a multi-stream Cable Card, you only need one for a TiVo HD, as apposed to two S-Cards, or single stream cards). Back home I went, another 30-minute drive.

With much anticipation, I inserted the cable card, followed the instructions, and finally called Comcast to activate. They answered immediately and carefully went through the installation process, making sure they followed all the right procedures for activating a cable card being used with a TiVo. After the card activation signal was sent, I followed the directions, and finally received a screen indicating that it was loading the channels. The screen never went away after about 10-minutes. Fortunately the Comcast rep stayed on the line with me, and we went through all the trouble shooting steps listed on the TiVo website. Turns out the Comcast rep had the same TiVo troubleshooting guide. After a couple of hits to the card, it would still not load the channel list. Nothing was working. I finally hung up and said I would try some things on my own.

I went through all sorts of fiddling and following of the TiVo troubleshooting guides. Still no luck. I rebooted a couple of times and went back through the Guided setup again. I then called Comcast a second time to try hitting the card one more time. Comcast answered right away, and went through the process with me. We spent about 20 minutes trying all sorts of things, but nothing worked. The nice lady finally said she would have to setup a service appointment. I was disappointed to have to wait another day, but at least she had an appointment for the next day (Sunday) between 12:00 and 4:00. To Comcasts credit, they are usually able to schedule appointments quite quickly in my area. Anyway, I took scheduled the appointment, but knew I would try swapping out the cable card and see if that did the trick. The Comcast store was still opened for another couple of hours. 

Another 1 hour round-trip to the Comcast store. They quickly swapped out the M-Card for a new one, and I was back home read to try again. I inserted the card and followed the on screen instructions, and called Comcast. This time the representative was pretty quick and not too friendly. He hit the card, and basically said I was on my own and said good-bye. It then took about 5 minutes, and the channel line up came down and things started working. Yippy Skippy! Wouldnt you know, of all the cable cards at Comcast, they gave me one of the bad ones the first time around.

Well after setting up season passes, I started to notice something. We have regular SD channels, like 4, 5, 7 (the networks), and high-def versions at 104, 105, 107. I could view the high-def channels in the program guide fine, but when I created season passes for content on them, and then looked at the upcoming episode recording schedule, it only showed listings for the low-def channels (4,5,7), with no shows being recorded for 104, 105, 107. I used searches for shows (that are on both the SD and HD channels), but again only the SD episodes would display. Its strange because the on-line schedule showed the high-def program information fine. Rats! It was late now and TiVo support had already closed.

Well, unsatisfied, and late at night really lacking for sleep, I couldnt leave things alone. I wanted my TiVo working right. Then I got to thinking: with all the fiddling, rebooting, and rerunning of the Guided setup during my troubleshooting, I couldnt remember if I re-ran guided setup after I finally got a successful cable card install. So, I went through the Guided Setup again, and wouldnt you know it, the Season Passes and search function now found the HD shows! Yeah! Still playing with the TiVo, I finally fell asleep on the couch with the remote in my hand as I was pushing buttons.

Well, today (Sunday), I couldnt be completely satisfied until I made a trip into BestBuy and picked up a new Harmony One remote (to replace my original Harmony H688) and also pick-up a MyDVR 500Gb Storage Expander. Setup of the MyDVR was quick and easy! Now Im just waiting for the Harmony One to charge up before I finish programming it. (Harmonys are fantastic by the way).

So, my tips are:

1) If youre having problems after following all the directions, you may have a bad cable card. Swap it out and try again. (As an aside, a few years ago when I setup my Moms HD TV with a cable card, it took 3 visits from Comcast, and three different cable cards to finally get it working).

2) Remember to re-run the Guided Setup after the Cable Card is installed.


3) Stop by your local Comcast office to ask questions and find out if you can do a self-install. The 1-800-COMCAST people are clueless.

Good luck to you if you are getting ready for service activation. Sometimes all the planning in the world wont allow a smooth install, but prepare yourself anyway. If things dont go smoothly, the short-term aggravation is definitely worth it. I absolutely love my new TiVo HD. No comparison to the cable companys DVR.

Sorry for the long post. I needed something to do while the Harmony was charging.


----------



## dswallow

BigLance said:


> Sorry for the long post. I needed something to do while the Harmony was charging.


This thread has to be, by far, the one with the largest average post size of any thread of this length ever in this forum. Glad to hear your experiences were basically positive and things are working.


----------



## Gregor

Glad to see Comcast is at least starting to do self-installs on cable cards.


----------



## srg1

I have been battling Comcast in Jersey City, NJ on the Cable Card Pricing for over a year.

It is disgusting. They are charging $1.50/month for a second Cable Card rental. Then they are charging $8.95/month for an Additional Outlet charge on top of that. They always neglect to point and that the Service Charge is separate from the $1.50 card rental. The $8.95 is supposed to include $3.95 for a cable box and remote. I complained that they should take off the $3.95/month for the cable box and remote that I don't have and the billing supervisor said that he could give me the box if I wanted it. I said that I didn't think it would look great on my coffee table.

Any time I find a Comcast customer service rep to reduce the pricing, my service magically goes out within 48 hours and I have to set up an appointment for a tech to come out and fix it. It is awful. What a ripoff! 

The only good thing I have discovered is calling Comcast and asking for updated promotions. After getting passed through a few people, you should be able to reduce your pricing for 6 to 12 months with a promotion.


----------



## faerie

I'll be getting my Tivo HD at some point next week. We'll be trading in our old cable box for an m-card, or so I hope. Per my call to comcast yesterday, I can pick up an m-card at our local office, I can install it myself and there will be no charge for the card. We'll see how that goes in practice though!


----------



## robaross

I am now the proud owner of 3 TiVo HDs. I live in Delray Beach, FL. Comcast is my provider (lol). My HOA provides basic cable in the dues so my Comcast bill right now is ONLY internet. I have the locals in Hi-Def through QAM, obviously without mapping. I only want HD channels through an M-card. Does any one have experience with this? Will I need to subscribe to digital tier first? How much will each M-card cost? Is there also an outlet or service fee? I'm Soooo confused!


----------



## justdrew

I'm new here and learning quite a bit.
I just got a Tivo HD unit, called to setup the cablecard install....then CS tells me that they don't have cards of any type.
They are talking 6-8 weeks to even get the cards.
Who knows how long it's gonna take to get the install set up when they do finally get the hardware?
Who can I call to lodge a complaint?


----------



## markp99

justdrew,

That response from your comcast office just doesn't sound right. They should be issuing cableCards as a matter of course, and not just for TiVos.

You might try and escalate past the first line CSR to someone who might give you a better answer.

Where are you located? If they're simply "out of stock", then maybe your options are limited. Maybe you can get them to be creative and get cards from the next nearest Comcast office.

In the meantime, you should try catching local HD signals "over the air" using an indoor antenna. You can find them in the $25-$50 range, like this one:

http://www.nextag.com/Terk-HDTVi-Indoor-UHF-61847716/prices-html

You won't get premium content, but you'll get your local channels. Your TiVo wil record this stuff just as well as stuff from Comcast.

Good luck, I hope you get your cards soon!

Mark


----------



## sga000

I'm new to the forum, and I see that this topic has been discussed a lot. But I want to see if others in the San Jose area (actually, I went to the Los Gatos Comcast office) have gotten this answer.

First, I called the 800 number a couple of times, before going to the local office. Once, I was told that the first M card would be free, subsequent ones 1.79/mo. Since I'm getting Tivo HD (today I believe!), I only need ONE M-card. Another call to the 800 number said it would be 1.79. I just assumed they were wrong. When I got to the Comcast office, the lady there said that I must pay 1.79, even for that ONE card, because it is being used as if there are TWO cards. I told her that I was told otherwise, but she said that I definitely had to pay for the single M-card.

Should I just call the 800 number and see if they have a different opinion and will reverse this charge? I suppose I could wait until I have everything set up properly, but I'd like to get charged correctly, right from the start.

Have any South Bay (San Jose CA area) customers experienced this? If so, did you get the single M-card charge reversed?

I've seen many people mention on this thread that the 2nd S-card required a monthly charge. But I don't think I've seen anyone say that the M-card required a charge because it was "acting like two cards". Of course, I could have missed that somewhere.

Thanks very much.


----------



## BigLance

sga000 said:


> I've seen many people mention on this thread that the 2nd S-card required a monthly charge. But I don't think I've seen anyone say that the M-card required a charge because it was "acting like two cards". Of course, I could have missed that somewhere.


SGA000,

Comcast shouldn't be charging you for the first card even though it's an m-card. I recently started service and I'm not charged for this. Comcast's website even says:

"How much will I be charged to use a CableCARD?
There is no charge for the first CableCARD that you use as it is already included in the primary outlet fee. If you have a multi-card device on the same outlet (i.e. TiVo Series 3 or two Digital Cable Tuners connected to the same personal computer), you will be charged an additional regulated fee of up to $1.91 for the second CableCARD."

Check out their FAQ at: http://www.comcast.com/customers/faq/FaqDetails.ashx?ID=2651

Note that the additional $1.91 is for the second card (if you need one), and you don't.


----------



## RoundBoy

Everyone, a reminder to check your bill when it arrives... mine just did, and although comcast did NOT charge me for the cable card (properly) they did make a total mess of my bill, resulting in a totally different bill amount then i was promised a month ago.


----------



## sga000

BigLance said:


> SGA000,
> 
> Comcast shouldn't be charging you for the first card even though it's an m-card. I recently started service and I'm not charged for this. Comcast's website even says:
> 
> "How much will I be charged to use a CableCARD?
> There is no charge for the first CableCARD that you use as it is already included in the primary outlet fee. If you have a multi-card device on the same outlet (i.e. TiVo Series 3 or two Digital Cable Tuners connected to the same personal computer), you will be charged an additional regulated fee of up to $1.91 for the second CableCARD."
> 
> Check out their FAQ at: http://www.comcast.com/customers/faq/FaqDetails.ashx?ID=2651
> 
> Note that the additional $1.91 is for the second card (if you need one), and you don't.


Thanks, BigLance. I called the 800 number, and the guy I got repeated what you and I both thought, i.e. no charge for 1st card. So he removed the charge. It is amazing how sure the lady at the local office was....I tried to explain what their web site said, etc., but she said it was incorrect.

I also got different opinions of whether I should be charged 6.99 per month more because of getting the M-card. She said she added 6.99 to my charges, but if I brought back the old digital box, that charge would be subtracted. The guy on the phone earlier yesterday had said there would be no additional charge for keeping the box AND getting the card, except if I asked for HD service ($7). I've seen varying opinions about this in this thread, but it actually seems like the lady is probably right this time, rather than the guy at the 800 number. Do you agree?

Thanks again.


----------



## BigLance

sga000 said:


> I also got different opinions of whether I should be charged 6.99 per month more because of getting the M-card. She said she added 6.99 to my charges, but if I brought back the old digital box, that charge would be subtracted. The guy on the phone earlier yesterday had said there would be no additional charge for keeping the box AND getting the card, except if I asked for HD service ($7). I've seen varying opinions about this in this thread, but it actually seems like the lady is probably right this time, rather than the guy at the 800 number. Do you agree?


In this case, the lady is probably right. If you keep your cable box, then they would probably consider this as two outlets (one for the TVI, one for the cable box), and you would get an additional outlet charge (the $6.99). Since the guy removed the charge from your bill I would be very happy about it because you're probably getting away with a great deal!


----------



## sga000

BigLance said:


> In this case, the lady is probably right. If you keep your cable box, then they would probably consider this as two outlets (one for the TVI, one for the cable box), and you would get an additional outlet charge (the $6.99). Since the guy removed the charge from your bill I would be very happy about it because you're probably getting away with a great deal!


The only charge that was removed was the 1.79 for the card. The extra 6.99 charge was not removed. I was just pointing out that I got different stories about the extra box charge, and I'm still being charged until I take the box back. That made more sense to me than saying the M-card was considered as 2 cards.


----------



## BigLance

Gotcha SGA000. It certainly doesn't suprise me that you got different answers from different folks, I've experienced that myself from Comcast. Their answers are not even consistant with their own website!


----------



## faerie

sga000 said:


> Thanks, BigLance. I called the 800 number, and the guy I got repeated what you and I both thought, i.e. no charge for 1st card. So he removed the charge. It is amazing how sure the lady at the local office was....I tried to explain what their web site said, etc., but she said it was incorrect.
> 
> I also got different opinions of whether I should be charged 6.99 per month more because of getting the M-card. She said she added 6.99 to my charges, but if I brought back the old digital box, that charge would be subtracted. The guy on the phone earlier yesterday had said there would be no additional charge for keeping the box AND getting the card, except if I asked for HD service ($7). I've seen varying opinions about this in this thread, but it actually seems like the lady is probably right this time, rather than the guy at the 800 number. Do you agree?
> 
> Thanks again.


We just picked up our M card in the San Francisco office. No charge for the card, but they did say that it would be a $6.99 charge to keep both the M card and cable box. Once we return the box, the charge will be prorated. He estimated it was a $0.21 per day charge for both things.


----------



## hifidigital

(crossing fingers) that my new TiVoHD arrives today (thanks Woot!) and that my Comcast CC install goes smoothly tomorrow. Comcast has to roll a truck in Baltimore to do the install, I just hope they don't send a doofus out.

Has anyone had luck in not being charged the A/O fee when adding a TiVo as a second outlet? I don't think I should have to pay since I won't be needing a box.


----------



## btwyx

hifidigital said:


> Has anyone had luck in not being charged the A/O fee when adding a TiVo as a second outlet? I don't think I should have to pay since I won't be needing a box.


I get charges the fee, but I get rebated for the box I don't need. It works out to zero.


----------



## hifidigital

My TiVo HD is ready to go... still gonna say a prayer that the CC install goes well. 

I didn't realize it, but the TiVo HD has dual analog tuners... very cool.


----------



## jcf168

i never post but here is my story:
got a tivohd on woot deal, couldn't be happier. call comcast 1-800 about CC and the woman refers me to pick up the card at the local service place. i went there and the kid was a little rude and basically said they have 0 cable cards and to schedule a tech to install (which i am fine with, cant do self install everywhere) 

heres the interesting part, he needed help so a woman came over and she said it would be an extra $6/month because its a 'second outlet' now here is the tricky part, this is my first CC and i have a comcast HD box connected to a different TV. instead of arguing i just left. i called 1-800 back and scheduled a tech and i asked the woman if there would be no additional charges and she said no and set up the appt making not to bring an Mcard.

Heres the question: am i all set or am i most likely going to see the additional outlet charge next month on my bill? i live in boston(medford) area. lets see what happens i guess...


----------



## dswallow

jcf168 said:


> i never post but here is my story:
> got a tivohd on woot deal, couldn't be happier. call comcast 1-800 about CC and the woman refers me to pick up the card at the local service place. i went there and the kid was a little rude and basically said they have 0 cable cards and to schedule a tech to install (which i am fine with, cant do self install everywhere)
> 
> heres the interesting part, he needed help so a woman came over and she said it would be an extra $6/month because its a 'second outlet' now here is the tricky part, this is my first CC and i have a comcast HD box connected to a different TV. instead of arguing i just left. i called 1-800 back and scheduled a tech and i asked the woman if there would be no additional charges and she said no and set up the appt making not to bring an Mcard.
> 
> Heres the question: am i all set or am i most likely going to see the additional outlet charge next month on my bill? i live in boston(medford) area. lets see what happens i guess...


If you are keeping the Comcast HD box, you will see one additional outlet charge because, well, you have an additional outlet now.

If you turn in the Comcast HD box, you won't have an additional outlet; the CableCARD will be using the outlet that the Comcast HD box was previously considered.


----------



## smittybat

I live in Atlanta and just got my HD Tivo up and running. I picked up a M series cable card from a local office (They claimed it was pre-authorized). I started the install and it didn't work. I got on live chat with Comcast (this is much better than the phone support). They didn't ask for any information (I was surprised they didn't need host id or anything else) They sent some signals to the card and it started to work.

It only took about 15 minutes to get everything working. The monthly charge is 1.50 for the M card.
I'd say if you're having trouble to do live chat instead of phone support.


----------



## andy_hd

jcf168 said:


> i never post but here is my story:
> got a tivohd on woot deal, couldn't be happier. call comcast 1-800 about CC and the woman refers me to pick up the card at the local service place. i went there and the kid was a little rude and basically said they have 0 cable cards and to schedule a tech to install (which i am fine with, cant do self install everywhere)
> 
> heres the interesting part, he needed help so a woman came over and she said it would be an extra $6/month because its a 'second outlet' now here is the tricky part, this is my first CC and i have a comcast HD box connected to a different TV. instead of arguing i just left. i called 1-800 back and scheduled a tech and i asked the woman if there would be no additional charges and she said no and set up the appt making not to bring an Mcard.
> 
> Heres the question: am i all set or am i most likely going to see the additional outlet charge next month on my bill? i live in boston(medford) area. lets see what happens i guess...


I had an M-Stream card installed in my TiVo as well as an S-Stream card installed in a second TV. I also kept my cable box. I'm currently being charged an additional $3 for the two cards -- but no additional outlet fee. I'm not sure this is right, but I'll let Comcast figure this out. My interpretation of their rules would be to charge me $1.50 for an extra card for the Cable Box outlet + an outlet fee (but no cable card charge -- included in outlet fee) for the second TV.

This is in Arlington, MA (Boston)


----------



## smittybat

The Comcast folks in Atlanta call the M cards Tivo cards.


----------



## dwit

smittybat said:


> I live in Atlanta and just got my HD Tivo up and running. I picked up a M series cable card from a local office (They claimed it was pre-authorized). I started the install and it didn't work. I got on live chat with Comcast (this is much better than the phone support). They didn't ask for any information (I was surprised they didn't need host id or anything else) They sent some signals to the card and it started to work.
> 
> It only took about 15 minutes to get everything working. The monthly charge is 1.50 for the M card.
> I'd say if you're having trouble to do live chat instead of phone support.


There should *not *be a charge for the card if that is your only card.

I'm with Comcast Atlanta and when I changed from my standard analog package with no cable box, no rates whatsoever changed when I got Tivo HD and got digital starter with one M-card.


----------



## hifidigital

hifidigital said:


> My TiVo HD is ready to go... still gonna say a prayer that the CC install goes well.
> 
> I didn't realize it, but the TiVo HD has dual analog tuners... very cool.


The install didn't go well. The installer brought an M card, I put it in, the TiVo recognized it and everything was looking up. Then, testing the channels, only a very few showed up. Mostly the local digital stations, and one or two of the normal digital tier stations, and none of the old analog channels. The guy had the dispatcher call Comcast but was put on hold. He had to leave (another appt....and I was pissed), so I have a non-functioning CC install.

I complained and their tier two person said that it was most likely a bad card. She did verify the serial number of the card, as well as my account information. We have setup another appointment to have a tech come out, but I am going over to the local office and demand another card, which I will call in and activate (read a few numbers).

Why Comcast thinks plugging in a card and reading off a few numbers is worth $20 is beyond me.

Does anyone have a good list of Baltimore Comcast unencrypted channels since I think those are the only ones I'm getting? If thats the case, the card seems to be working, so does anyone think its still the card?


----------



## civicracer24

I just got my TiVo HD yesterday and I called Comcrap to see how I needed to go about getting an MCard for it... Melinda said to go to my local Comcrap office and pick one up... I verified with her that it would just be a self-install and she said yes. She also said that she checked that location to make sure they had the cards, and they did.

I go down to the office, waste an hour of my time, only to find out that indeed it is a service call and a tech needs to do it... I told them about my convo with Melinda and they said there was nothing they could do other than schedule an appt at a rate of $19.95... I told the lady at the desk to go to hell (politely but got my point accross).

Got home and called the CableCard support area... explained to Stormie there what I had experienced and that it was completely unacceptable... she agreed 100&#37; and scheduled an install for me at no charge. I asked why Comcrap deems it necessary to send out a tech to put a card in my TiVo and to activate the card... any monkey can do that... and I think we all are beyond capable... she said that it was the simple fact that not all Cable Cards work like they should and that the techs have more on the truck in case one doesn't work.

I so wish Verizon had Fios in my area... people where I work have it and they absolutely LOVE IT... no problems with cablecard self installs... just amazing... why doesnt comcast figure out that they get bunk hardware and demand change in their suppliers?!?!?


----------



## cleverdevil

I just went through the painful experience of getting CableCards from Comcast in Atlanta. Here's my experience:

http://cleverdevil.org/article/74/thats-comcastic


----------



## penguin s2k

I had my service turned on today. the installers didnt bring the cablecards with them, so i had to go down to the office and exchange my box for the cards. it was simple...10 minutes in and out. i got home and called the activation line and everything works!!! 

this was at the baytown, tx office. if you are having trouble getting them, it may be worth the drive out here to get them. good luck


----------



## kwbdc

I stopped by the North Seattle Comcast office today to pick up a "M" card. The lady looked up my account asked me if it was for a Tivo and handed over the card after scanning it in the system. Now I'll cross my fingers hoping the install goes well after I get the Tivo HD on Monday. Overall a pretty painless trip to the Comcast office!


----------



## wilsocr

kwbdc said:


> Overall a pretty painless trip to the Comcast office!


I had a painless trip to Comcast here in Spokane as well. Went in last month, picked up two cards (not knowing I only needed one) and installed it myself while on the phone with technical support. Was up and running within minutes. Returned the second card the following week. I waffled quite a while about getting TivoHD but I'm kicking myself for not getting it sooner!


----------



## jfcguy

Newbie report here&#8230; 

After about 7 &#189; years with Direct TV and a SAT 60 TIVO and a HR10-250, I&#8217;ve decided to upgrade to TIVO HD with Comcast. I've held off as much as possible with the 250 - since I'm in the east coast, my HD channels still operate but the TIVO crashes every 5 or 6 days. I've spent about 4 months studying on your site and making sure I have my plan in place. To be honest, if I hadn&#8217;t read all your stories and comments, I&#8217;m sure my experience would&#8217;ve been terrible. Now &#8211; that&#8217;s not saying it went as planned &#8211; of course&#8230;

Called the local Jersey City Comcast number on Saturday March 6th, placed the order for the upgrade since I do have Comcast for my internet &#8211; had a young lady take my order very nicely although she knew NOTHING about what a cablecard was. I decided to be patient and explain and was very vocal on my request for 1 NEW Multi stream card. They were scheduled to come out on the 10th between Noon and 3pm - polite thank yous and that was that. 

I was originally to get a Series 3, but after looking at the features and the space, I decided to go with the TIVO HD instead. Went to Best Buy Sunday and picked it up along with the DVR Expander. Came home and set everything up &#8211; HDMI cables, the line that Comcast had already in the house (with QAM service, etc. etc.). Called Comcast that night and confirmed the appointment and that the Cablecard request was on the order.

Started the TIVO up the next morning and had it update itself online until it got the 9.2a software which took less than an hour. Relaxed and waited until the afternoon. 

2 pm &#8211; no technician&#8230; I called Comcast &#8211; &#8220;oh &#8211; he&#8217;s on his way&#8221;
3:15 pm &#8212; &#8220;you&#8217;re next on the list&#8221;
3:45 pm &#8212; The dispatcher calls me to tell me he&#8217;s running 45 minutes late &#8211; I said &#8211; I know &#8211; he was due here before 3pm. 

By 4:20pm, I was fuming and spoke to someone to get a dispatcher with details to call me back or reconsider how they&#8217;d like to take my online service out instead of installing TV service. The dispatcher apologized and said that the last job was a difficult one &#8211; and I would definitely have someone out today. At 5:01pm, my technician arrived. I opened the door and welcomed him in &#8211; he apologized and before taking him upstairs to my apartment, I asked what kind of cablecards he brought. The guy said &#8211; "Cablecards? I don&#8217;t have any of those." That&#8217;s as far as he got. I turned around and said &#8211;Excuse me, you mean to tell me, I&#8217;ve been waiting for 5 hours for a technician that doesn&#8217;t even have the proper equipment that was explicitly mentioned on the order? The guy looked at me like I was speaking tongues and said I didn&#8217;t know this was a Cablecard &#8211; I literally screamed and said &#8211; Cablecard isn&#8217;t written there anywhere? THEN &#8211; while I&#8217;m hollering at him, he noticed the Cablecard details on the &#8220;NOTES&#8221; of the order - at the bottom. This is when he called his dispatcher on his speakerphone.

His dispatcher could hear me fuming upstairs and the installer was like &#8211; I&#8217;m 2 hours late and I don&#8217;t have a thing for this guy &#8211; we need to fix this... I stood at the top of the stairs while the installer was put on hold for a few &#8211; and I apologized to the installer but I went onto explain &#8211; you set us up with all these expectations of great service, then you don&#8217;t deliver on the install and people feel disappointed from the get-go!

The dispatcher got on the speakerphone, and apologized on me &#8211; then promised someone would be at my house sometime tonight &#8211; and I said &#8211; I want your name &#8211; which he gave me, and said if I didn&#8217;t have this taken care of by tonight, tomorrow I&#8217;d be canceling. The installer left, and I sat back down fuming with a drink.

Amazingly, 1 hour and 10 minutes later, 2 installers came to my house &#8211; one with a Brand New Motorola Cablecard, and the other with cables for my bedroom tv (which doesn&#8217;t need anything but a wall jack). The installer CableCard guy came in &#8211; apologized, put the card in, knew exactly what to do, press, what channels to test and who to call and before I knew it &#8211; there were my HD and Premium channels, and after a restart, the Tivo did it's thing and it looks bleeping awesome.

DVR expander took 2 restarts to get going (don't know why) but it's as smooth as silk. Finally, I'm not paying a red penny for my Cablecard and I got a good deal from Comcast - $110/month for Internet, HBO, Showtime and Starz all in HD considering with Direct TV I was paying $114 alone with HBO and Showtime.

:up:WOO HOO!!!:up:


----------



## cmc0

Anyone know how to solve the problem where I got the technician yesterday to install my cablecard, but unfortunately, I get every channel except HBO. I even called customer service again to send a signal hit to the card, but HBO is no go. Anyone had a problem like mine and how to get my cablecard programmed to decrypt HBO as well


----------



## thuber

civicracer24 said:


> I just got my TiVo HD yesterday and I called Comcrap to see how I needed to go about getting an MCard for it... Melinda said to go to my local Comcrap office and pick one up... I verified with her that it would just be a self-install and she said yes. She also said that she checked that location to make sure they had the cards, and they did.
> 
> I go down to the office, waste an hour of my time, only to find out that indeed it is a service call and a tech needs to do it... I told them about my convo with Melinda and they said there was nothing they could do other than schedule an appt at a rate of $19.95... I told the lady at the desk to go to hell (politely but got my point accross).
> 
> SNIP


I got my refurb TiVoHD from Woot.com last Thursday and stopped by the local Comcast office to see if I could do a self-install (cause you can't just call and ask... no published phone number). The woman behind the counter (with the pierced lips) looked at me as if I wanted to perform a self-appendectomy and told me I needed a service call.

So I got home and called to schedule a service call, only to be told by the customer service rep that I had to get a card from my local office and do a self-install. I mentioned that I had already tried that and after further discussion I was transferred to a different rep who scheduled the appointment.

The cable guy (my son wanted to know if his name was Larry) came on Friday afternoon (15 minutes after the END of the appointment window) and spent 1 1/2 hours... most of it sitting waiting for EMMs to be sent. He indicated he hated TiVo cablecard installs, being forced to sit in front of my TV while he waited for the central office to figure out what to do.

Eventually everything came through and the M-card was up and running. So far so good.

I have encountered the unexpected re-boot issue when I change HDTV channels too quickly. But it is SO much better than the Comcast DVR that I'm willing to overlook the problem. Hopefully they'll get it fixed soon.

Timothy


----------



## peternelson

(I also posted this message in the Woot refurb thread)

I also bought the TiVoHD from Woot. It arrived last Wednesday with all pieces. I made an appointment with Comcast (Ann Arbor, MI) on Friday to install the CableCard. Before the cable installer came I ran it through Guided Setup with just analog cable. My TiVoHD has a manufacturing date in Nov 2007 and came with v8 software. I forced a network connection a few times until I saw that it downloaded the latest v9 software. After restarting the TiVo, everything worked great (although this is only with "basic" cable).

The cable installer came on Friday afternoon with a couple MCards and stayed for nearly 4 hours trying to get one of them to work! Unfortunately by the time he got to my house (around 4:30-5:00pm) the "dispatch office" at Comcast was really busy (probably understaffed on a Friday night) and everytime he called he was put on hold for 30-45 minutes, just trying to get the card activated. The card was never activated properly - we even went through the whole process again with another MCard (which took another hour at least, since Comcast phone support was so slow). Comcast would send a signal to activate the card, and we could see signs of activation/communication (it had "OOB" communication) but the TiVo would get stuck on the "Acquiring Channel List" screen everytime it tried to tune in a channel. I finally let the guy leave around 9pm when we realized we had to call again. I stayed on hold with Comcast and had them send another signal to the MCard which still didn't work.

On Saturday morning I called TiVo directly and had a REALLY helpful phonecall with TiVo customer support. She walked me through some debugging (similar information can be found on TiVo's website) and found that my CableCard wasn't properly activated/paired. She took down all of my information (including cable card #'s, etc) and even made the phone call to Comcast to help me set up a new appointment. Comcast tried to send another signal to my CableCard, but that still didn't work. Eventually I got connected to the local installation supervisor at Comcast (Randy) who was really, really helpful, and within a half-hour of taking down my CableCard info over the phone, he was able to activate my MCard and get my TiVoHD working! 

Everything works now - the TiVoHD is fantastic!


----------



## jandrepont

Glad to hear some of these great success stories lately. I'm still waiting for Comcast to stock more CableCards. I was told that they've been out of them for months with no ETA on new stock. Sounds like BS to me.

So my new Woot TiVoHD just sits here and collects dust particles. Anyone else having/had issues with Comcast here in Alexandria, VA regarding obtaining CableCards? "Out of stock" doesn't sound right to me.


----------



## McGuireV10

Here in Jax, FL they told me M-cards weren't available... but when I showed up at the office today and asked for two CableCards, all they had in stock were M-cards, which was fine by me. I paid $1.50 to rent the M-card and that's it. They removed the rental charge for the horrible DCH3416 that I was returning.

I had to call somebody and read off the numbers from the CableCard Pair screen, and within about 30 minutes the channels started working. Now I'm just waiting to see if the guide data updates correctly (I had previously set up the non-HD channels before I had the card).


----------



## spinkick

So I called comcast saturday night when I got a new tivo hd for my birthday. The lady told me to go get the cable cards at my local branch and that I could install.

i walk into the place, and the line is HUGE (picture a secretary of state office, where everyone isnt happy being there, and most folks at the *bullet proof windows* are arguing about their bills, how much everything costs, and the poor service they are having.

So I sigh, and get in line. I brought along my old comcast dvr and after 30 minutes of waiting, I get to a man who happily takes the dvr and asks if there is anything else they could help with today. I tell the guy that id like two cable cards and he acts like hes seen a ghost. Oh,no no, we dont have those here, we have to send a technician out for that. I asked them if there where any other brances that had cable cards so I could do it myself, and he said "no", without even thinking about it, I noticed.

So I have a tech scheduled to come out on Friday, and its up to a roll of the dice if I get a good one or not. Its really frustrating, being a technical person, having to rely on these underpaid, undereducated techs, to get our stuff done. Not to mention, I dont prefer strangers in my home, eyeing my things. lol.

Here's to hoping things turn out okay this friday. Since its good friday, I am willing to bet the office is going to be understaffed and we will have a tech guest for the day.

Take care all


----------



## b_scott

Chicago.

self-installing an M-card into a TivoHD (long story)

I have Comcast. it's been Aquiring Channel Information (blue screen, white/black wheel) for 10-15 minutes so far. this is normal, right?

...................

yeah no dice. after two hours on/off the phone it is not getting the signal, it's just bouncing back. apparently this is a problem with some M-Cards. he's elevating it to their tech guys and going to call me back tomorrow night i guess.

:sigh:

i was really looking forward to HD tonight.


----------



## joyriderama

I finally had my Cablecards installed today. I was a little apprehensive when the kid(*I'm 32) came in without any noticeable equipment, so I almost thought he was just random guy showing up at my apartment door. But, he absolutely knew what he was doing, and I could tell he had done it before. It took him all of 30 minutes to get everything set up, but my account isn't that detailed. HD, with sports tier; that's it. No HBO, no Showtime, nothing like that.

He left pretty quickly, and I ended up having problems with my internet connection. I couldn't run the guided set-up, and I realized what was happening when my laptop wouldn't connect to any sites. So, I called Comcast(twice), and the 2nd time I was transferred to a very helpful guy that restructured my account so that my internet connection worked again. Thus, I was able to run the guided set-up, and everything went as planned.

If I must say, the picture from the TivoHD is better than the SA 8300HDDVR. I'm not even sure it's close. TivoHD is pretty. Without this forum, I never would have known to question my Comcast account when the problem came up. So, thanks, the whole lot of you!


----------



## kwbdc

Well, got my TivoHD and 46" panasonic plasma in today. Called Comcast to activate the cablecard and it took 4 minutes total. I've got a bunch of HD channels but it seems like a few of the SD channels still aren't in yet. Does it take some time for all of them to show up?


----------



## danjw1

Comcast just gave me a bunch of new channels and my Tivo doesn't have guide data and even wrong data on the some of the channels. I can't get it to record HBO-HD because Comcast moved the channel. I get the channel, but Tivo doesn't see that I am supposed to have it so it won't let me record anything on that channel other than to record the next 30 minutes. Is this something I need to talk to Tivo about or Comcast?

Thanks

Dan


----------



## thuber

McGuireV10 said:


> Here in Jax, FL they told me M-cards weren't available... but when I showed up at the office today and asked for two CableCards, all they had in stock were M-cards, which was fine by me. I paid $1.50 to rent the M-card and that's it. They removed the rental charge for the horrible DCH3416 that I was returning.
> 
> I had to call somebody and read off the numbers from the CableCard Pair screen, and within about 30 minutes the channels started working. Now I'm just waiting to see if the guide data updates correctly (I had previously set up the non-HD channels before I had the card).


Don't neglect to repeat the guided setup so that it knows about the HD channels.


----------



## thuber

danjw1 said:


> Comcast just gave me a bunch of new channels and my Tivo doesn't have guide data and even wrong data on the some of the channels. I can't get it to record HBO-HD because Comcast moved the channel. I get the channel, but Tivo doesn't see that I am supposed to have it so it won't let me record anything on that channel other than to record the next 30 minutes. Is this something I need to talk to Tivo about or Comcast?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Dan


It's a Tivo thing. The Tivo program guide should update to reflect changes in your cable company's lineup. Comcast here in CT recently added Animal Planet and SciFi to the HD lineup. The Tivo guide recognizes the channels are there but doesn't have any program guide data yet.

Note that you can manually set up a recording by channel and time without the program guide. Not a great solution but it works in a pinch.

Tim


----------



## b_scott

ScottW_CO said:


> Bit-o-news on the Comcast/SDV front:
> 
> http://www.engadget.com/2007/06/13/comcast-promises-400-hd-channels-this-year-and-800-the-next/


yeah, that happened.


----------



## hybucket

Good grief. That item is 15 months old!!!


----------



## jdeec

New TiVo HD owner(thanks Woot), Comcast Limited Basic subscriber.

I went to the local Comcast office(Foster City, CA), told the lady I needed a CableCard and gave her my account info. She asked how many cards I needed, told her 1 M-Card, she asked if it was for a TiVo, I said yes. She grabs a card and a sheet of paper, with instructions specifically for installing the card into a TiVo. I ask her if it's self-installation, she says yes and prints out a bill(no charges, which there shouldn't have been anyway), hands me the paper and card and off I go. I spent about 5 mins. in the office.

When setting up my TiVo last night, I guess I didn't get the lastest software, so when I got home I had to go through the update process, unfortunately that's about the time when my lunch break ended. I'll have to finish the rest of the setup tonight, but so far so good.


----------



## jrdjrnola

I asked Comcast to bring out 2 cards and the guy shows up today with 1 M card saying it will work. They don't know enough about Tivo to know that an M card will work on a Series 3 HD with software 8.0.1c or later but it acts as a single stream card. So you need 2 cards (either S or M) for dual tuner capability. Now I've got to wait till Tuesday for them to send out another card. The Atlanta office (Cobb Pkwy) won't give them to you over the counter. Arghhh!

Here is the info from Tivo.com:

Currently, the Series3 HD DVR will support M-Cards in single-stream mode, which means that the DVR requires two (2) CableCARDs to run in dual-tuner mode. The DVR must also be running software version 8.0.1c or later. (S-Cards are supported in all software versions.) Your Series3 HD DVR may have shipped with an earlier version of the software installed. The software will be updated automatically, but not until the DVR completes Guided Setup for the first time, and then downloads and indexes the full 14 days of Guide data immediately after Guided Setup. 

To ensure that your CableCARD installation runs smoothly, we recommend that you complete Guided Setup on your Series3 HD DVR before the installer arrives to install the CableCARDs. If you perform Guided Setup at least two days before your installation appointment, your DVR will update to the latest software automatically and will be ready to run either S-Cards or M-Cards. 
If you perform Guided Setup on the day of the appointment, you should check your software version and, if necessary, force a software update. For more information, go to Software Version Troubleshooting.

We are exploring support of M-Cards in multi-stream mode for the Series3 HD DVR.


----------



## eharan

I have been trying to get cablecards for my new Series 3 for over a month now and they claim they don't have them in stock and don't know when they will get them. I am extremely frustrated, anyone have nay luck in this area?


----------



## ajayabb

I am having the same problem here in Burlington county. No cable cards for over the last 1 week. I was told to reschedule a truck roll for next week. It is frustrating that I cant drive over to a Comcast center and pick them up. Instead, I have to rely on them to tell me when they will be available. I would happily drive a few extra miles to pick cards up at a different Comcast depot if it meant getting the cards sooner


----------



## bobbyy1000

This has probably been answered already but does the Series 3 Tivo boxes work with the comcast On-Demand? Do I need a cablecard for the on-demand feature to work with the series 3 tivo? Will it work for the series 2?


----------



## hifidigital

hifidigital said:


> The install didn't go well. The installer brought an M card, I put it in, the TiVo recognized it and everything was looking up. Then, testing the channels, only a very few showed up. Mostly the local digital stations, and one or two of the normal digital tier stations, and none of the old analog channels. The guy had the dispatcher call Comcast but was put on hold. He had to leave (another appt....and I was pissed), so I have a non-functioning CC install.
> 
> I complained and their tier two person said that it was most likely a bad card. She did verify the serial number of the card, as well as my account information. We have setup another appointment to have a tech come out, but I am going over to the local office and demand another card, which I will call in and activate (read a few numbers).
> 
> Why Comcast thinks plugging in a card and reading off a few numbers is worth $20 is beyond me.
> 
> Does anyone have a good list of Baltimore Comcast unencrypted channels since I think those are the only ones I'm getting? If thats the case, the card seems to be working, so does anyone think its still the card?


I went to the lobby for a new card, and you guessed it, they don't give out cards at the lobby. I then called that evening and spoke to another tech who got the card to come up VAL: V, but still I didn't have channels.

The tech that came out yesterday (in house) didn't know much more about cablecards then the first idiot did, but did get it working. He swapped out the card, and took out a splitter (he said the signal was low). So, now I don't know if the problem was the card, or the decreased signal strength...

I think I'm going to put the splitter back in and see what happens.

Now I've got to call Comcast and request some sort of refund for not having service for the past week. What a pain.


----------



## robmfielding

bobbyy1000 said:


> This has probably been answered already but does the Series 3 Tivo boxes work with the comcast On-Demand? Do I need a cablecard for the on-demand feature to work with the series 3 tivo? Will it work for the series 2?


Comcast On-Demand does not work with the Tivo brand boxes (Tivo Series 3, Tivo HD or Tivo Series 2). Cable card technology is not currently capable of two way communication and there is no guarantee those boxes will ever work with On-demand. That said, I currently use Amazon Unbox for "on-demand" content. You can check it out at tivo.com and amazon.com for further details and there is a message forum in Tivocommunity as well.


----------



## Kyven

I could use a little advice here.

Here's the basics. I live in South Florida in the old Adelphia area which is now Comcast. I have a TIVOHD with lifetime and two S Cards. Comcast insists they do not have M Cards. 

They bill me for the S Cards as follows.

1 Cable Card Free
1 Cable Card $2

Digital Service $5.50
Additional Digital $6.50
HDTV Service $13.90

In other words, the two cards cost me about $28 a month!

I have talked to them until I can't stand it anymore. 

They tell me that I can cut my bill by over $20 simply by putting my Tivo in the closet and getting their DVR and DVR service. 

This seems very wrong to me. 

Any help please?


----------



## b_scott

ok, so you left out some info then. you have a box as well as the two cablecards?

you shouldn't have to pay for HDTV service, unless it isn't part of your package - and if it isn't maybe you should upgrade - sometimes it's cheaper that way. Digital Starter should be like $55 a month total and that includes digital, a box and one cablecard, plus most HDTV channels that aren't premium. you'd have to pay for the second cablecard ($2). i don't know how they're getting you on an additional outlet if you're already paying for the box.

also, maybe tell them the FCC mandates they carry the cablecards you need - and if they don't have them you shouldn't have to pay for the second one since it's possible to only have one.


----------



## kkevinl

I got a notice in the mail a coupe days ago saying some HD channels like Gallery HD and others that I really like will no longer be available with the cable CARD. They have offered me a free digital cable box for a year but of course this does me NO GOOD with my series 3 Tivo! This is as the engadget article I saw linked here before.

Is there anything we can do about this??


----------



## garath

Kyven said:


> I could use a little advice here.
> 
> Here's the basics. I live in South Florida in the old Adelphia area which is now Comcast. I have a TIVOHD with lifetime and two S Cards. Comcast insists they do not have M Cards.
> 
> They bill me for the S Cards as follows.
> 
> 1 Cable Card Free
> 1 Cable Card $2
> 
> Digital Service $5.50
> Additional Digital $6.50
> HDTV Service $13.90
> 
> In other words, the two cards cost me about $28 a month!
> 
> I have talked to them until I can't stand it anymore.
> 
> They tell me that I can cut my bill by over $20 simply by putting my Tivo in the closet and getting their DVR and DVR service.
> 
> This seems very wrong to me.
> 
> Any help please?


Well if they are charging you for HDTV service, they will be charging you for that whether you have a cablecard or a box. You will save $6.50 on the additional outlet charge and $2 on the cablecard with a single dual tuner box from them but that box will cost at least $8 a month from what I remember (I haven't had Comcast for a few years, going back in a month when I move) on top of the $x for the DVR service (I think my old breakdown was $10 for the box and $5 for the DVR service but I could be mistaken on that).

Basically its going to be a wash either way. The only thing I would suggest is looking at different digital packages like brian suggested. Might be a cheaper alternative to get the HDTV service. I'll be going through this all myself next month so I might be able to offer more insight when I get hip deep in it.


----------



## Mikef5

kkevinl said:


> I got a notice in the mail a coupe days ago saying some HD channels like Gallery HD and others that I really like will no longer be available with the cable CARD. They have offered me a free digital cable box for a year but of course this does me NO GOOD with my series 3 Tivo! This is as the engadget article I saw linked here before.
> 
> Is there anything we can do about this??


Where are you located at ??? You are the first I've seen that has said that Comcast was using SDV.

Laters,
Mikef5


----------



## b_scott

garath said:


> Basically its going to be a wash either way. The only thing I would suggest is looking at different digital packages like brian suggested.


and they won't help you without provocation. you have to help yourself. they'll gladly charge you for a bunch of extras to make your current package more than the next step up which includes all of that. i found that out the hard way. so do some research. apparently they're under no obligation to automatically switch logical setups to other cheaper packages.


----------



## jdeec

jdeec said:


> New TiVo HD owner(thanks Woot), Comcast Limited Basic subscriber.
> 
> I went to the local Comcast office(Foster City, CA), told the lady I needed a CableCard and gave her my account info. She asked how many cards I needed, told her 1 M-Card, she asked if it was for a TiVo, I said yes. She grabs a card and a sheet of paper, with instructions specifically for installing the card into a TiVo. I ask her if it's self-installation, she says yes and prints out a bill(no charges, which there shouldn't have been anyway), hands me the paper and card and off I go. I spent about 5 mins. in the office.
> 
> When setting up my TiVo last night, I guess I didn't get the lastest software, so when I got home I had to go through the update process, unfortunately that's about the time when my lunch break ended. I'll have to finish the rest of the setup tonight, but so far so good.


I was able to finish installing and activating my CableCard last night, relatively painless. There was only a minor issue with the operator thinking a 'Zero' was an 'Oh'.


----------



## Scott.A4

My Comcast Adventure in (trying) to get a Cable Card:

On Saturday, March 15, I went in-person to the Portland Comcast Customer Service Office and was told Comcast doesn't have cable cards. When I pursued further she said they might have them, but she couldn't give me one, and that she couldn't help me -- that I would have to go online or call customer service (even though I was AT a customer service office).

So I went home, and used Comcast's online chat system. The person seemed friendly and helpful and asked if I wanted to schedule a technician visit or if I would perfer him to ship me the M-card for $9.95 for a self install. I opted for the shipping & self-install.

Today (Thursday, March 20) I get home from work and have a voicemail from Comcast, asking me to call them since I missed my appointment this morning between 8:00 am and 10:00 am. An appointment that I didn't even know about!!!!!

I called the phone number given to me and told them what I had been told in-person, and on the chat system -- he said he had no idea Comcast was shipping M-cards, the only way he could arrange it is to reschedule my missed appointment. Since I couldnt do it tomorrow (work conflict) I have to wait another full week.

I expressed my frustration at being told three different "stories" by three different Comcast CSR's in less than a week.

I've used the Comcast Web site to send a letter to a Customer Service VP and will probably try to find more people to vent my frustration towards. 

Sheez...I never dreamed that it REALLY would be this tough, despite reading everyone's horror stories. They're real...it's hard.


----------



## kkevinl

I am located in northern NJ. 

Ya know, I just realized I'm a dumbass (actually people have been telling me this for years and I never believed them): I had Comcast at previous locations but I have Cablevision here. Damn newbee ! I will find a forum about Cablevision so I can vent there. 

Sorry!


----------



## Lee III

Got my new Plasma & Tivo, & ready to go!
Called Comcast, asked about picking up card/cards, of course no. Have to roll a tech, $29, OK.
Tech was nice, knew the basics of the Tivo, admited Comcast is not training them at all on Tivos. I taught him a few things about the Tivo & all was well. Interesting to note, he would stuff in a card, if it didn't "light up" within a second, he declared it bad & moved on to the next one. Once he ran thru the stack & started again, I got him to slow down & low & behold, the first 2 cards worked! HD TV in all it's glory...
Thanked the "kid" & sent him on his way...

2 weeks later, no TV......
Call Comcast, report no digital TV on my Tivo with 2 cable cards, tech says they should work.... Service call for the next day (Sat.) Tech shows up, no cable cards... (Good thing I wasn't home! The way to nice girlfriend let him off EZ) Reschedule for Mon. Mon arrives, 2 hours late, tech with no cable cards... He scurries back to the shop & fetches some. 
He knew nothing about the Tivo except to complain constantly about the cable cards. I grabbed the Tivo remote & got things going quite easily... Things are back to normal...

Till the bill arrives....
$216!
subtract the $50 for internet & 29 for the install & we're still left with 136 or so! Tried calling, usual useless phone monkey...
Cable portion of the bill:
3/1 - 3/28 Package Prorate 59.52
3/1 -3/28 Partial month -24.94 (cr)
3/29 - 4/28 Digital preferred 65.90
3/29 - 4/28 Comcast HDTV 6.95
3/29 - 4/28 Add'l Digital Eqp 13.90
3/29 - 4/28 Addl Cable Card 1.50
+ taxes etc etc etc

Got online with the Comcast Chat Customer service & chased around the issues for over an hour. Guy was way more helpful in attempting to understand my frustration/confusion.
Once I got the prorated section of the bill, & it's screwy math, I moved on to the Add'l Eqp part of the bill. That took quite a while to get across that we have no Comcast equipment in the house save the 2 cable cards.... 
After much typing, the $13.90 went away....

Just my little addition the the Cable Card lore....

Funny, Verizon left a hanger on our mailbox yesterday... FiOs soon... Guys are out there hooking up Fiber at the entrance to the neighborhood as we speak...

This should all be so much easier....


----------



## deaklet

I had an appointment scheduled for 6-9am this morning. The CSR told me when I rescheduled last week that there were plenty of cablecards in stock. This morning, no technician. 

I called at 9:30 and was promised that the tech would call back within 5-10 minutes. 

I called again at 10 and was informed that there were no cablecards in stock, there hadn't been any for a week, so the tech cancelled the appointment. The CSR didn't know when any more would be in stock--perhaps next week, but would be happy to schedule another appointment for me. I told her that I thought it more appropriate that THEY call ME when more cablecards were in stock. 

Augh, I hate monopolies.


----------



## ja1

*Soon to be new Comcast cable subscriber in Chicago - easiest/best way to start with TivoHD?*

I've searched through 50 threads and can't seem to find an answer. I've been with DirecTv with several HD and non-HD DirecTivo boxes for years. I want more HD, but hate the DirecTv fake TiVo boxes, so I'm looking to switch to Comcast and keep my TiVo experience intact with 3 new TivoHD boxes.

I recall when the S3 came out a few years ago, people were saying that you could subscribe to the lowest Comcast package (I supposed their lowest "digital" package) and you would get HD for "free". Is that the case?

Can anyone tell me from their experience the best (and lowest cost) way for me to get cable installed to hook up 3 TivoHD boxes? I know I'll need 1 or 2 Cable Cards for each box. Will their be an outlet fee for each set? Any other surprises or things not to say when I'm talking to Comcast? This will be a fresh install.

Thanks in advance!

John


----------



## drcos

Your 13.90 went away? Good luck. Supposedly when they take that 13.90 off (for each Tivo, mind you, I have two), you will lose your digital tier as soon as the cards need to be re-hit (power out or reboot).
You will still get your 'premium' channels and your HD, but your non-premium digital channels will go away.

I have to go through this again with them this week, and am here in Venice waiting for FIOS (they're right up the street).


----------



## diceman719

Kyven said:


> I could use a little advice here.
> 
> Here's the basics. I live in South Florida in the old Adelphia area which is now Comcast. I have a TIVOHD with lifetime and two S Cards. Comcast insists they do not have M Cards.
> 
> They bill me for the S Cards as follows.
> 
> 1 Cable Card Free
> 1 Cable Card $2
> 
> Digital Service $5.50
> Additional Digital $6.50
> HDTV Service $13.90
> 
> In other words, the two cards cost me about $28 a month!
> 
> I have talked to them until I can't stand it anymore.
> 
> They tell me that I can cut my bill by over $20 simply by putting my Tivo in the closet and getting their DVR and DVR service.
> 
> This seems very wrong to me.
> 
> Any help please?


I'm also in S. Florida and was told the same thing.

But the tech showed up yesterday with *2* M-Cards, thinking I had a Series 3. Since he only had to use 1, they took the second one off the bill.
(He told me the CSRs have no clue what kind of cable cards the Techs carry...)

So, I'm paying $6.95 for the one card - but only because I kept the TSB for the bedroom and my S2DT.

Be warned: they also increase your fees based on "switching" from Adelphia to Comcast. No choice in the matter - and that's what the $13.95 really is...

All told, I'm paying about $20/month more than last month - but have HD now!

BTW, the card worked fine yesterday, but quit today. I had to call twice before I got a CSR who really knew her stuff. She had everything up and running in about 15 minutes.
(The first one dorked it so bad she unauthorized the card completely! She set up an appointment to have a Tech come out and straighten her mess out; but the 2nd one fixed it all remotely.)

Good luck!


----------



## Professor MOXy

My adventures in Comcastland

I guess as a long time TiVo owner I should have switched sooner (One Series 2 with lifetime service (replacement power supply), one Series 2 with multi discount) 

I finally purchased a TiVo HD after being fed up with the Motorola Series III DVR. The Moto DVR exhibited all of the faults of that particular DVR that have been reported elsewhere, but it became worse when my local Insight cable provider was purchased by Comcast (central Indiana). After the switch, the DVR would record anything that was set up in the series recording even if it had been recorded previously or had been manually canceled. I got tired of deleting programs that I had already recorded and watched. I was apprehensive about making the service call because of the recent change of cable providers.

After the purchase, I installed the system to my cable, antenna and broadband and followed the guided setup to make sure everything would be up to date for the installer. I tried to reach Comcast all day on 19 Mar with no success. I just got to listen to their commercials all day. I was finally on hold that afternoon for 1 hour and 5 minutes when I was dropped. I called back and the phone system was so overloaded that I couldnt even get on hold. I then used the online chat to get an appointment set up. The online chat choked and I was disconnected for 10 minutes. The link was finally recovered and I explained what I wanted to do. The chat room person was having computer system problems and it took several more minutes for my appointment to be finalized. I got a morning appointment on Good Friday, which worked out well as I had that day off.

The appointment was set for the timeframe of 9:00 am to 12:00. At 11:30 the installer called and said that he was running well behind because of a statewide computer system outage. He arrived at 12:30 pm and brought 4 S-cards with him. He said there had never any M-cards available in my area. He brought four cards because he had seen several cases where the cards were found to be faulty on installation. He wanted to bring more but his supervisor wouldnt allocate any more. My installer said that he was given most of the TIVO HD installs in the area since he had done so many. The cards were inserted and he called to authorize them. But the computer systems in the state were still down in the \whole state. He made another call 30 minutes later and was on hold for 25 minutes. The system was back up and he gave the techs the card numbers but the system went down while he has on the phone. He waited another hour until he had to go to the next appointment.

He took my cell number and left. I had to leave also. I got a call from him at 4 pm and he said the techs called him and said my cards had paired up correctly and I should be up properly. I went home and ran through the guided setup again. To my surprise, everything is now working correctly. Finally a DVR with decent software. 

Ill wait a few days before I turn in my old DVR. Hope they haven't messed up the billing. I already had a price increse with the latest aquisition.


----------



## molson3530

Here is an overview of my experience with Comcast (Edit: Central PA)

Last Monday: technician comes out. He brought with him 2 M cards. The first one was dead. The second one seemed to work, but they could not figure out the billing. 2 hours of the install was the tech waiting on hold with the call center. They thought the second M card was dead. They said that I could swap the card out at the payment center because I had already had the install.

Tuesday: They do not give out Cablecards under any circumstances at the payment center. Reps were extremely rude. Formal complaint filed against the payment center. Set up another tech visit.

Friday: Tech arrives and swaps out the card for a new M-card. He pairs it and checks a few channels, says it is working and bolts. Re run guided setup and nothing. Schedule another visit.

Saturday: Tech arrives 15 minutes early (that has to be a first for Comcast). Swaps out the card for a new M-card. They are on the phone for about 2 hours with no avail. The tech then tries his last 2 cable cards: 2 s-cards. Success, finally. Well almost. I now get everything except Comedy Central. I did not notice this until the tech left. Called Comcast and they said that the cable cards were fine, but a tech still had to come out. This is clearly a billing issue, confirmed by TiVo, but for some reason I have to take time out of my schedule and wait to meet someone while they fix something on their end of the system.

In conclusion: 3 tech visits, 4 technicians, 6 Cable Cards, ~12 hours, and it still isn't completely working.

Another edit:
After speaking to TiVo, the CSR said that they have never encountered a problem like this before with only one standard channel missing (Comedy Central). This does not bode well for the technician visit that I had to schedule for 3/30. 
Hopefully my bill will be right when I get it. They said that they would not charge me for 2 Cable Cards since they were unable to get one of their M-Cards on the system. At least I thought to get something in writing. (fingers crossed)


----------



## slim1erc

I have a Comcast DVR in my bedroom and a new TiVo HD in my living room. I get my first bill and it seems I am getting hit with TWO additional outlet fees at $5.00 each! I went to my local service center, and they said each card is a separate outlet. I tried explained in clear and polite terms that their website states the first card is free and the second card is covered in the additional outlet fee, but she would not budge. She admitted that it didn't make sense but that there was nothing she could do about it. Just for fun, I decided to chat with Comcast online. Here is the log:

user Eric_ has entered room

ERic(Tue Mar 25 15:17:50 EDT 2008)>Getting billed for 2 additional outlets when I only have one.

analyst Amy has entered room

Amy(Tue Mar 25 15:17:53 EDT 2008)>Hello Eric_, Thank you for contacting Comcast Live Chat Support. My name is Amy. Please give me one moment to review your information.
Amy(Tue Mar 25 15:18:31 EDT 2008)>Good afternoon

Eric_(Tue Mar 25 15:18:33 EDT 2008)>Good afternoon!

Amy(Tue Mar 25 15:19:01 EDT 2008)>I'd be happy to help you with that.

Amy(Tue Mar 25 15:19:01 EDT 2008)>To assure that your account is protected, before I can assist you, I must ask you to provide me the last 4 digits of the account holder's social security number.

Eric_(Tue Mar 25 15:19:02 EDT 2008)>####

Amy(Tue Mar 25 15:19:32 EDT 2008)>Thank you

Amy(Tue Mar 25 15:19:49 EDT 2008)>I am showing that you have one cable box as well as 2 cable cards. 

Eric_(Tue Mar 25 15:22:05 EDT 2008)>That is correct. However, the 2 cable cards are on the same outlet in a dual tuner TiVo Series 3 - your website clearly says that if you have a multi-card device on the same outlet(ie Tivo Series 3) you will be charged only for the second tuner

Eric_(Tue Mar 25 15:22:22 EDT 2008)>edit: second card

Amy(Tue Mar 25 15:23:49 EDT 2008)>This is correct if you have no other equipment and the digital starter package. You do have the DVR so this would not apply in your case. 
Amy(Tue Mar 25 15:24:15 EDT 2008)>I am reviewing the account to ensure the billing is accurate.

Eric_(Tue Mar 25 15:25:29 EDT 2008)>I should only be charged for one additional outlet, the cable box is the first outlet and the Tivo is the second outlet
Amy(Tue Mar 25 15:26:58 EDT 2008)>you have two cards in the second outlet. If you did not have a cable box at all the first card would be free and the second would would be chargeable.

Amy(Tue Mar 25 15:28:02 EDT 2008)>I do see that you have been over charged for the second cable card as this should be $1.50 a month and not $5 per month
Eric_(Tue Mar 25 15:30:34 EDT 2008)>Your FAQ says nothing about the first one being free only if I don't have a cable box: http://www.comcast.com/customers/faq/FaqDetails.ashx?Id=2651

Amy(Tue Mar 25 15:31:47 EDT 2008)>Eric this issue is that this is not your primary outlet, the primary outlet is your dvr. 

Amy(Tue Mar 25 15:32:06 EDT 2008)>The cable cards are your second and third outlets.

Eric_(Tue Mar 25 15:34:58 EDT 2008)>But the cable cards are on the same outlet. Please see the second paragraph of the link I sent you: "If additional CableCARDs are needed for other devices that are installed on additional outlets, you will not be charged for the first CableCARD installed on this outlet as the cost is included in the additional outlet fee"

Amy(Tue Mar 25 15:38:37 EDT 2008)>Aditional outlet fees are normally 6.95 per month, you are only being charged $5.00 therefor the fee for the addiotion outlet is being waived and only the equipment fee is being paid.

Amy(Tue Mar 25 15:39:06 EDT 2008)>The correct billing for you is 12.95 for the DVR $5 for the first Cable card and $1.50 for the second

Amy(Tue Mar 25 15:39:23 EDT 2008)>I have corrected and backdated the billing for the second card.

Eric_(Tue Mar 25 15:42:37 EDT 2008)>You should also correct your website FAQ because it clearly states things differently. But your solution works for me. Thank-you.
Amy(Tue Mar 25 15:43:43 EDT 2008)>You're welcome

Amy(Tue Mar 25 15:43:43 EDT 2008)>Thank you for making Comcast part of your day. If you need assistance in the future, please do not hesitate to contact us through Live Chat or E-mail (available 24 hours a day, 7 days a week). Simply visit www.comcast.net and select Help.

Amy(Tue Mar 25 15:43:45 EDT 2008)>Analyst has closed chat and left the room
analyst Amy has left room

So I guess I'm now "getting away" with only paying $6.50 where I should be getting charged $6.95 - what a bargain!!


----------



## rbenotti

slim1erc said:


> I have a Comcast DVR in my bedroom and a new TiVo HD in my living room. I get my first bill and it seems I am getting hit with TWO additional outlet fees at $5.00 each! I went to my local service center, and they said each card is a separate outlet. I tried explained in clear and polite terms that their website states the first card is free and the second card is covered in the additional outlet fee, but she would not budge. She admitted that it didn't make sense but that there was nothing she could do about it. Just for fun, I decided to chat with Comcast online. Here is the log:
> 
> user Eric_ has entered room
> 
> ERic(Tue Mar 25 15:17:50 EDT 2008)>Getting billed for 2 additional outlets when I only have one.
> 
> analyst Amy has entered room
> 
> Amy(Tue Mar 25 15:17:53 EDT 2008)>Hello Eric_, Thank you for contacting Comcast Live Chat Support. My name is Amy. Please give me one moment to review your information.
> Amy(Tue Mar 25 15:18:31 EDT 2008)>Good afternoon
> 
> Eric_(Tue Mar 25 15:18:33 EDT 2008)>Good afternoon!
> 
> Amy(Tue Mar 25 15:19:01 EDT 2008)>I'd be happy to help you with that.
> 
> Amy(Tue Mar 25 15:19:01 EDT 2008)>To assure that your account is protected, before I can assist you, I must ask you to provide me the last 4 digits of the account holder's social security number.
> 
> Eric_(Tue Mar 25 15:19:02 EDT 2008)>####
> 
> Amy(Tue Mar 25 15:19:32 EDT 2008)>Thank you
> 
> Amy(Tue Mar 25 15:19:49 EDT 2008)>I am showing that you have one cable box as well as 2 cable cards.
> 
> Eric_(Tue Mar 25 15:22:05 EDT 2008)>That is correct. However, the 2 cable cards are on the same outlet in a dual tuner TiVo Series 3 - your website clearly says that if you have a multi-card device on the same outlet(ie Tivo Series 3) you will be charged only for the second tuner
> 
> Eric_(Tue Mar 25 15:22:22 EDT 2008)>edit: second card
> 
> Amy(Tue Mar 25 15:23:49 EDT 2008)>This is correct if you have no other equipment and the digital starter package. You do have the DVR so this would not apply in your case.
> Amy(Tue Mar 25 15:24:15 EDT 2008)>I am reviewing the account to ensure the billing is accurate.
> 
> Eric_(Tue Mar 25 15:25:29 EDT 2008)>I should only be charged for one additional outlet, the cable box is the first outlet and the Tivo is the second outlet
> Amy(Tue Mar 25 15:26:58 EDT 2008)>you have two cards in the second outlet. If you did not have a cable box at all the first card would be free and the second would would be chargeable.
> 
> Amy(Tue Mar 25 15:28:02 EDT 2008)>I do see that you have been over charged for the second cable card as this should be $1.50 a month and not $5 per month
> Eric_(Tue Mar 25 15:30:34 EDT 2008)>Your FAQ says nothing about the first one being free only if I don't have a cable box: http://www.comcast.com/customers/faq/FaqDetails.ashx?Id=2651
> 
> Amy(Tue Mar 25 15:31:47 EDT 2008)>Eric this issue is that this is not your primary outlet, the primary outlet is your dvr.
> 
> Amy(Tue Mar 25 15:32:06 EDT 2008)>The cable cards are your second and third outlets.
> 
> Eric_(Tue Mar 25 15:34:58 EDT 2008)>But the cable cards are on the same outlet. Please see the second paragraph of the link I sent you: "If additional CableCARDs are needed for other devices that are installed on additional outlets, you will not be charged for the first CableCARD installed on this outlet as the cost is included in the additional outlet fee"
> 
> Amy(Tue Mar 25 15:38:37 EDT 2008)>Aditional outlet fees are normally 6.95 per month, you are only being charged $5.00 therefor the fee for the addiotion outlet is being waived and only the equipment fee is being paid.
> 
> Amy(Tue Mar 25 15:39:06 EDT 2008)>The correct billing for you is 12.95 for the DVR $5 for the first Cable card and $1.50 for the second
> 
> Amy(Tue Mar 25 15:39:23 EDT 2008)>I have corrected and backdated the billing for the second card.
> 
> Eric_(Tue Mar 25 15:42:37 EDT 2008)>You should also correct your website FAQ because it clearly states things differently. But your solution works for me. Thank-you.
> Amy(Tue Mar 25 15:43:43 EDT 2008)>You're welcome
> 
> Amy(Tue Mar 25 15:43:43 EDT 2008)>Thank you for making Comcast part of your day. If you need assistance in the future, please do not hesitate to contact us through Live Chat or E-mail (available 24 hours a day, 7 days a week). Simply visit www.comcast.net and select Help.
> 
> Amy(Tue Mar 25 15:43:45 EDT 2008)>Analyst has closed chat and left the room
> analyst Amy has left room
> 
> So I guess I'm now "getting away" with only paying $6.50 where I should be getting charged $6.95 - what a bargain!!


Interesting. I just initiated a chat session with the same person (inquiring about CableCards).

I got the $6.50 answer as well for two S-Cards. One M-Card would be $5/month. This would be because I would keep the Motorola DVR. I drop the box, the 1st card is free.

It is strange to say the least. Paying for a box doesn't qualify I guess. Odd


----------



## dswallow

It's not really clear from your conversation what you currently have on your bill, but you should be paying for:

(1) Digital Package, whichever you've chosen, which includes the first outlet

(1) DVR/HD-DVR fee (for the DVR you have on your first outlet)

(1) HD Equipment fee (if it's broken out separately from the DVR/HD-DVR fee) -- it's got nothing to do with CableCARDs, only HD receivers/DVRs.

(1) Additional outlet fee (for the one TiVo receiver)

(1) Second CableCARD fee (~$1.50, that's also going into the same TiVo)

If you're being billed more than that for these services then you're being incorrectly billed. I always suggest just not bothering with phone or online support. Put it all down very clearly in a letter and mail it to the Comcast corporate office in Philadelphia. It's just simpler. There, they have people who know what they're doing and it's just not worth your/our time training their field employees.


----------



## drcos

Doug,
So then for two S3's I _should_ be billed for one additional outlet, and two additional cards, but I continue to be billed 
Add'l Digital Equip fee of $13.90 (times two)
HD fee of $6.95
and 'one' Add'l Cable Card at $1.50.

Now I have *no* Comcast equipment at all except the cards.

I need to send this off to Philly, yes? But to anyone's attention? I had called the lady you mentioned long ago, and she was 'looking into it' but that was last year.


----------



## dswallow

drcos said:


> Doug,
> So then for two S3's I _should_ be billed for one additional outlet, and two additional cards, but I continue to be billed
> Add'l Digital Equip fee of $13.90 (times two)
> HD fee of $6.95
> and 'one' Add'l Cable Card at $1.50.
> 
> Now I have *no* Comcast equipment at all except the cards.
> 
> I need to send this off to Philly, yes? But to anyone's attention? I had called the lady you mentioned long ago, and she was 'looking into it' but that was last year.


The only differences from what I said above is that you'd pay another ~$1.50 additional CableCARD fee if you had two Series 3's instead of one Comcast DVR and one TiVo receiver, and there'd be no HD equipment charge or DVR service charges.

You shouldn't be paying the HD Equipment fee at all with no HD equipment from Comcast -- and a CableCARD is NOT "HD Equipment" in terms of that fee... that fee is also NOT HD programming related; it's HD equipment, which you have none of from Comcast.

So...

- Your digital package includes the first outlet
- $1.50 for the second CableCARD on the first receiver
- Additional outlet charge for the second TiVo receiver
- $1.50 for the second CableCARD on the second receiver

I simply mailed my letter detailing my issues to the President/CEO by name and sent it first class mail like any other letter to the Comcast Philadelphia corporate headquarters address.


----------



## slim1erc

dswallow said:


> It's not really clear from your conversation what you currently have on your bill, but you should be paying for:
> 
> (1) Digital Package, whichever you've chosen, which includes the first outlet
> 
> (1) DVR/HD-DVR fee (for the DVR you have on your first outlet)
> 
> (1) HD Equipment fee (if it's broken out separately from the DVR/HD-DVR fee) -- it's got nothing to do with CableCARDs, only HD receivers/DVRs.
> 
> (1) Additional outlet fee (for the one TiVo receiver)
> 
> (1) Second CableCARD fee (~$1.50, that's also going into the same TiVo)
> 
> If you're being billed more than that for these services then you're being incorrectly billed. I always suggest just not bothering with phone or online support. Put it all down very clearly in a letter and mail it to the Comcast corporate office in Philadelphia. It's just simpler. There, they have people who know what they're doing and it's just not worth your/our time training their field employees.


dswallow, after chatting with Amy I will be paying exactly what you say I should be. In my mind I shouldn't be paying that extra $1.50 since one of those cards should be covered in the Digital Package fee I am paying for my primary outlet, and the other in the additional outlet fee. After your explanation at least I understand I am paying that because the two cards are on the second outlet and neither one is on the primary outlet. Like rbenotti said, I guess paying for the cable box doesn't count.

On another note, I have the new TiVO HD which can take a single M-card. Back when I scheduled my card install, I told them my TiVo could take 1 M-card or 2 S-cards. The rep told me "I think we have both" and that she would note that on the ticket for the technician. When the tech arrived, he said he never heard of M-cards so he put in 2 S-cards. Does anyone know if cable companies are required to provide customers with M-cards if they request one? This would save me the extra $1.50 every month.


----------



## ajayabb

Unable to get Cable cards for my 2nd Tivo HD for past 4 weeks from Garden State Comcast in Cherry Hill NJ. Three truck rolls canceled by Comcast due to unavailability of cards. Any suggestions ? My wife requested a return call from upper level management, but I wont hold my breath. If Fios was available in my area, I would have switched by now. I just wonder if there isnt some stonewalling on behalf of Comcast for these cable cards. 3 weeks should have been plenty of time to order and obtain cards.


----------



## mamalenf

We signed up with Comcast digital last year and ordered two cablecards for my TiVO HD DVR. At that time I was told the first card was free and for my area the second card was $1.50. In February of this year they apparently changed their pricing in that the charge for the second card was now $6.95 - the second card is free but we have to pay for an additional outlet fee.

Does anyone know what is going on here? I've talked to Comcast billing and sales and what I'm being told is different from their FAQ (please note that the FAQ below uses the word "use" with regard to the CableCARD).

"*How much will I be charged to use a CableCARD?

"There is no charge for the first CableCARD that you use as it is already included in the primary outlet fee. If you have a multi-card device on the same outlet (i.e. TiVo Series 3 or two Digital Cable Tuners connected to the same personal computer), you will be charged an additional regulated fee of up to $1.91 for the second CableCARD."*


----------



## kwbdc

It's really weird to read all the different experiences around the country with Comcast but here in Washington it seems they have their stuff together because they had no issues handing me a M-Card at the office, in and out under 5 minutes and the activation with the rep on the phone took about the same time. It's too bad that they can't have that consistent service throughout the country.


----------



## qz3fwd

Yeah-file a formal complaint with the FCC and they will be knocking down your door and somehow cough up tons of cablecards for you to use.



ajayabb said:


> Unable to get Cable cards for my 2nd Tivo HD for past 4 weeks from Garden State Comcast in Cherry Hill NJ. Three truck rolls canceled by Comcast due to unavailability of cards. Any suggestions ? My wife requested a return call from upper level management, but I wont hold my breath. If Fios was available in my area, I would have switched by now. I just wonder if there isnt some stonewalling on behalf of Comcast for these cable cards. 3 weeks should have been plenty of time to order and obtain cards.


----------



## ajayabb

qz3fwd said:


> Yeah-file a formal complaint with the FCC and they will be knocking down your door and somehow cough up tons of cablecards for you to use.


Done.:up: And now I wait.......


----------



## Gregor

kwbdc said:


> It's really weird to read all the different experiences around the country with Comcast but here in Washington it seems they have their stuff together because they had no issues handing me a M-Card at the office, in and out under 5 minutes and the activation with the rep on the phone took about the same time. It's too bad that they can't have that consistent service throughout the country.


Dealing with Comcast locally in PA is incredibly frustrating. Even on their home turf, it's excruciatingly painful.

FIOS is soon in my future.


----------



## JohnnyO

My Story So Far (summary - Positive!)

Comcast in the St. Paul, Minnesota area (previously AT&T Broadband, and before that MediaOne).

Two TiVo HD DVRs (from Woot!) set up a week or so ago on basic cable and OTA antenna. Working fine. I called Comcast Saturday, and set up a Cablecard installation appointment for today for my two TiVo HDs.

Installer shows up on time with a multi-stream card. Unfortunately, he only had one, but within 30 minutes, all was golden on the first TiVo. 

I'll have to set up another appointment for the second unit, but today went very well. All subscribed channels look very good.


----------



## kaczmar2

*CableCARD install for my TiVo HD in Royal Oak, MI (Comcast - South Oakland*

I just had an M-Card installed in my TiVo HD in Royal Oak, MI. Comcast South Oakland does not offer self installs. 18 months ago I had to pay $14.99 for them to come out and install an S-Card in my Sony TV.)

So I scheduled another appointment for them to come out, remove the current cable card for the TV, and install two SCards for the TiVo. I repeatadly asked pver the phone if they had MCards, but they said no. First card is free to use, but they told me it would be $1.95 for the second sCard.

However, when the tech showed up at my house, I asked him if they had any MCards, and he said, "Right here!". Very knowledgeable guy - knew his way around the TiVo. I had run guided setup the night before and forced the latest software update, which he said was very helpful.

I did take about 45-60 minutes for the CableCARD to activate correctly. He has to call into the dispatch office a few times, and the person on the other end did not seem to know what they were doing - luckily he knew exactly what to tell he to giude her through what she needed to do to set up the card. The tech was thorough enough to check multiple SD, HD and broadcast HD channels just to make sure that everything was coming in.

So far two days with the new TiVo and loving it!


----------



## aaronwt

My recent experience with Comcast was a big difference from the one I had in 2006. I got a TiVoHD to get the HD channels from Comcast that FIOS doesn't offer, like Sci-FI HD. ANyway I got two cable cards from them since they didn't have any multistream cards. The installer said he had done the installs before. He inserted one card after another, got the proper person on the phone at the head end within a few minutes and within 20 minutes had both cards setup properly receiving all the channels I'm supposed to. A big difference from back in 2006. Now if they could just get the billing straight. I was first told the two cable cards would be $7.95, then today I was told the first card is free and the second one is $4.95. I'm hoping they end up being like Kaczmar2 said and it drops to $1.95. Anyway I got the digital Premium plus HBO for 6 months for $30 a month. So hopefully that will be enough time for FIOS to add those channels.


----------



## kaczmar2

Hi aaronwt-

Per Comcast's website:

There is no charge for the first CableCARD that you use as it is already included in the primary outlet fee. If you have a multi-card device on the same outlet (i.e. TiVo Series 3 or two Digital Cable Tuners connected to the same personal computer), you will be charged an additional regulated fee of up to $1.91 for the second CableCARD.

http://www.comcast.com/customers/faq/FaqDetails.ashx?ID=2651

Note that they did charge me a one-time fee of $19.99 to install the card (up from $14.99 18 or so months earlier.)

Good luck with the billing.


----------



## aaronwt

It also says "Disclaimer: Regulated Prices quoted above may not apply in all markets. Please call 1-800-COMCAST to learn more about Regulated Prices for your area."

The six cables cards I had with Comcast between December 2006 and November 2007 cost me nothing per month, but if I can get them down to $1.91 a month I will be pleased. The less it costs the better since it's only for a few channels that I will be watching.


----------



## Hamstring

Honestly, I just got a Tivo HD box and can't get the cards set up properly. If this doesn't get fixed fast on a first visit its not worth it. Tivo and the cable companies need to get their crap together. No way I should pay around 300 dollars for something I can't plug and play.


----------



## telcoman

Hamstring said:


> Honestly, I just got a Tivo HD box and can't get the cards set up properly. If this doesn't get fixed fast on a first visit its not worth it. Tivo and the cable companies need to get their crap together. No way I should pay around 300 dollars for something I can't plug and play.


I set up my new Series 3 HD Tivo that arrived last Wednesday. The Comcast installer showed up on time as promised last Thursday. I previously visited my local Comcast office where I was told that they do not have M Cards.
Well the installer showed up with an M Card and had no trouble acivating it
Two weeks ago Comcast called me and offered a digital tier package for $1 more a month. They shipped out a Motorola digital box that failed to activate after over an hour on the phone with tech support. I received a new used General Instrument box that was difficult to activate. 
Thats when I found out you need a home run direct RG6 cable with a good strong signal with no splitters in order for digital boxes and Tivo's to activate properly.

Telcoman


----------



## aaronwt

I never had a problem in 2006 with my Comcast digital signal with it being split 3 ways and activation. The only problem then was getting a tech and a person at the headend that knew what they were doing.


----------



## b_scott

looks like i'm getting charged $1.50 for my M-card. I have two boxes and an M-card. i guess that's right. one box free, one box $2.99, then $1.50 for one M-card.


----------



## optomos

I had a lot of problems setting up the cable cards. I bought my HD Tivo on Friday and had it setup by Saturday and then called Comcast to request the cards. They were able to setup an intaller for Monday between 11 & 2, but thats when all the fun began.

The Cable guy had installed the cards and I had someone else at home to wait for them while I was at work. When I got home I noticed I had only one HD channel. I notice a message from Tivo about doing another Guided Setup so I did and the only thing I saw after that was a gray screen. Three hours later, on the phone between Comcast and Tivo I still had nothing and Comcast had to setup another service request for a tech to come out again.

Today I came home from work and they had it fixed. I'm not to sure what they did to fix it, but they were at my house 2 hours on Monday and 3 1/2 hours today. They actually had 2 cable guys at my house today trying to fix it with one that came later in the day because he was suppose to have some experience with Tivo. One thing I noticed was on Monday they had installed 2 M-cards instead of 2 single or just 1 M-card









Now, I just can't wait to see my bill.


----------



## aaronwt

Never give the cable guy the TiVo remote. Always navigate the screens yourself and the cable card installs will go much, much faster.


----------



## brentmid

Since I used this thread to help me decide to switch to TiVo HD on Comcast, I figured I'd post my experience. Most relevant is the one small glitch regarding a low-pass filter. Text below is from my blog because I didn't feel like retyping anything.

So after almost 10 years, I am saying goodbye to DirecTV. Last weekend, my HR10-250 DirecTiVo's hard drive finally died. And since DirecTV and TiVo no longer work together on the High-Def stuff, I had to drop DirecTV. I just love the TiVo interface too much. So for any dummies at DirecTV who might happen to read this, you lost a long time customer because you tried to push your own inferior DVR on the world.

I went out and bought a TiVo HD at Best Buy, and all things considered, the whole switch over was much easier than I had expected. I bought the box on Friday and the Comcast guy was out to my house with a multistream CableCard on Sunday. I made the appointment by walking into the Hudson, MA Comcast office. They were very friendly and took great notes for my appointment request - specifically my request for an M-Card. The install was painless - I think they have finally educated some techs on how to do these installs.

There was one glitch. After the tech had left and I was surfing around, I noticed that certain HD channels weren't coming in. They were spread out, but all were HD (things like Discovery, SciFi, Animal Planet, Fox Sports New England). I tried calling support and they did the whole init, hit, refresh thing on the card, but no luck. So another Comcast tech came out on Monday. After finally convincing the guy that the problem wasn't the cable card, we reached the conclusion that it was an RF problem. And of course, his first guess what that it was something wrong with my own wiring job in the house. So after I showed him that the problem still occured when we hooked up right to where the coax entered the house I managed to convince him to go outside and check the street. Turns out that the guy who installed my interent hookup four years ago installed a low-pass filter on the line in the street (obstensibly to keep me from stealing cable). So that was cutting out all those HD channels that were above a certain frequency. Thirty seconds later, filter removed, all the channels came in and they are working like a champ.

So other than the dummy tech from Monday who wouldn't listen to his customer (because tech's think all customers are stupid) spending 2 hours to do what should have taken 2 minutes, things have gone well and I am happy to be watching NESN in HD on my TiVo.

Moral - If you're missing a block of channels - check for filters everywhere between the street and your box.

I guess I'll just keep my fingers crossed about the bill...


----------



## aaronwt

For a new install that is the first thing they are supposed to check. Around here they disconnect the cable at the box and put somtiype of block in the connector that you need a special too to remove. When I had Comcast connected to a TiVoHD last week(I only dropped Comcast in Novemeber and they had my line disconnected the day after I canceled service). Any way I saw the tech taking this block out with a special too, plus putting a taping flag on it as well. So it is evident if anybody tries to tamper with the cable and get free cable. OF cours the box that it is in is unlocked so anyone could have access to it from the 6 condos at mmy building that it services.


----------



## Gregor

brentmid said:


> Since I used this thread to help me decide to switch to TiVo HD on Comcast, I figured I'd post my experience. Most relevant is the one small glitch regarding a low-pass filter. Text below is from my blog because I didn't feel like retyping anything.
> 
> So after almost 10 years, I am saying goodbye to DirecTV. Last weekend, my HR10-250 DirecTiVo's hard drive finally died. And since DirecTV and TiVo no longer work together on the High-Def stuff, I had to drop DirecTV. I just love the TiVo interface too much. So for any dummies at DirecTV who might happen to read this, you lost a long time customer because you tried to push your own inferior DVR on the world.
> 
> I went out and bought a TiVo HD at Best Buy, and all things considered, the whole switch over was much easier than I had expected. I bought the box on Friday and the Comcast guy was out to my house with a multistream CableCard on Sunday. I made the appointment by walking into the Hudson, MA Comcast office. They were very friendly and took great notes for my appointment request - specifically my request for an M-Card. The install was painless - I think they have finally educated some techs on how to do these installs.
> 
> There was one glitch. After the tech had left and I was surfing around, I noticed that certain HD channels weren't coming in. They were spread out, but all were HD (things like Discovery, SciFi, Animal Planet, Fox Sports New England). I tried calling support and they did the whole init, hit, refresh thing on the card, but no luck. So another Comcast tech came out on Monday. After finally convincing the guy that the problem wasn't the cable card, we reached the conclusion that it was an RF problem. And of course, his first guess what that it was something wrong with my own wiring job in the house. So after I showed him that the problem still occured when we hooked up right to where the coax entered the house I managed to convince him to go outside and check the street. Turns out that the guy who installed my interent hookup four years ago installed a low-pass filter on the line in the street (obstensibly to keep me from stealing cable). So that was cutting out all those HD channels that were above a certain frequency. Thirty seconds later, filter removed, all the channels came in and they are working like a champ.
> 
> So other than the dummy tech from Monday who wouldn't listen to his customer (because tech's think all customers are stupid) spending 2 hours to do what should have taken 2 minutes, things have gone well and I am happy to be watching NESN in HD on my TiVo.
> 
> Moral - If you're missing a block of channels - check for filters everywhere between the street and your box.
> 
> I guess I'll just keep my fingers crossed about the bill...


Unfortunately the Comcast techs all too often do not listen to the customer. My last S3 install was a fairly frustrating experience as the tech had never done a Tivo install, and refused to listen when I told him what had to be done. He decided early on it was a signal issue (although the other Tivo I had was working fine) and decided I needed all new wiring in the house (wrong) and a new line run to the house from the terminal block outside. I ended up pointing out to him that his frequent swapping of cards had changed the numbers he was reading to the tech on the phone, and once he got that corrected, things magically worked.

It sucks because the S3 and HD are a great product, and the cable company's incompetence on the installs hurts Tivo's rep.


----------



## eric_mcgovern

Quick question for everyone out there in Comcast land.

I recently just turned on the premium channels (HBO, Showtime, etc.). For whatever reason my CableCARDs were never paired, so they just popped up the lovely black and grey screen. 

I called Comcast and had a VERY nice lady who knew exactly what I needed and hooked me up. Problem is, while one of the cards got the signal, it still didn't pair correctly. I have 4 cards total, the 2 cards in my TiVoHD paired just fine, in my Series 3 one card paired the other just doesn't seem to like it. The interesting thing, the one that wouldn't pair did get the message from Comcast, because it popped up giving me an error (which is what all the other cards did).

Has anyone had a "bad card" i.e. one that just wouldn't pair? The CSR said it happens a lot and I just need to swing by the office and pickup a new card. Could it be a bad slot in the Series 3? Just wondering what people's experiences are with this.

Gracias...


----------



## drhankz

eric_mcgovern said:


> Quick question for everyone out there in Comcast land.
> 
> I recently just turned on the premium channels (HBO, Showtime, etc.). For whatever reason my CableCARDs were never paired, so they just popped up the lovely black and grey screen.
> 
> I called Comcast and had a VERY nice lady who knew exactly what I needed and hooked me up. Problem is, while one of the cards got the signal, it still didn't pair correctly. I have 4 cards total, the 2 cards in my TiVoHD paired just fine, in my Series 3 one card paired the other just doesn't seem to like it. The interesting thing, the one that wouldn't pair did get the message from Comcast, because it popped up giving me an error (which is what all the other cards did).
> 
> Has anyone had a "bad card" i.e. one that just wouldn't pair? The CSR said it happens a lot and I just need to swing by the office and pickup a new card. Could it be a bad slot in the Series 3? Just wondering what people's experiences are with this.
> 
> Gracias...


Lots and lots of bad cards.

Originally I had (6) S cards and it took 9 to get six good ones.

Then I upgraded to (6) M Cards - they are better - it only too 7 
to get SIX good ones.


----------



## Gregor

eric_mcgovern said:


> Quick question for everyone out there in Comcast land.
> 
> I recently just turned on the premium channels (HBO, Showtime, etc.). For whatever reason my CableCARDs were never paired, so they just popped up the lovely black and grey screen.
> 
> I called Comcast and had a VERY nice lady who knew exactly what I needed and hooked me up. Problem is, while one of the cards got the signal, it still didn't pair correctly. I have 4 cards total, the 2 cards in my TiVoHD paired just fine, in my Series 3 one card paired the other just doesn't seem to like it. The interesting thing, the one that wouldn't pair did get the message from Comcast, because it popped up giving me an error (which is what all the other cards did).
> 
> Has anyone had a "bad card" i.e. one that just wouldn't pair? The CSR said it happens a lot and I just need to swing by the office and pickup a new card. Could it be a bad slot in the Series 3? Just wondering what people's experiences are with this.
> 
> Gracias...


What's the error code it's giving you? 161-4 is a 'good' error and can be ignored.

It could easily be a bad card. Usually it is a simple case of the numbers not being read back correctly.

If they're willing to pair the cards for you over the phone, take the card that you know is good, and put it in the other slot. Then you can go from there.

One thing to check is the signal strength and see if it's about the same on each card...


----------



## eric_mcgovern

Gregor said:


> What's the error code it's giving you? 161-4 is a 'good' error and can be ignored.
> 
> It could easily be a bad card. Usually it is a simple case of the numbers not being read back correctly.
> 
> If they're willing to pair the cards for you over the phone, take the card that you know is good, and put it in the other slot. Then you can go from there.
> 
> One thing to check is the signal strength and see if it's about the same on each card...


Yep, the error every card gave was a 161-4 error. Even the "bad" card gave this error, but the pairing screen still shows it as not being paired. She read back the numbers for card 1 (bad card) three times, hit the card five times. Each time she sent the hit, it showed the error but still no pairing.

Since I can just run down to the office and get a new card and have it paired over the phone would probably be easier. I don't want to mess with the good card  I don't remember the specifics, but when I first had Comcast installed one of the cards was bad in my Series 3 (wouldn't do anything), so maybe the other was bad all along, but I would have never known it due to never having to deal with the whole pairing thing...


----------



## eric_mcgovern

drhankz said:


> Lots and lots of bad cards.
> 
> Originally I had (6) S cards and it took 9 to get six good ones.
> 
> Then I upgraded to (6) M Cards - they are better - it only too 7
> to get SIX good ones.


LOL...guess I was lucky on my install, took 5 cards to install 4. Hope when I pick up a new card at the office it is a good one.


----------



## MichaelK

not sure if this is the correct place but here goes-

I had a small cable company that set all my digitals (except locals) with the CCI byte of 0x02 so no MRV for me.

Well the comcast borg took over.

So I'm wondering what's the current status with comcast setting flags- is there a coherent policy against this so I can complain up the food chain? Or is it still hit and miss depending on the head end engineer's whims?


----------



## hey4ndr3w

Eight appointments so far to hook my jacked up Series 3 HD Tivo to Comcast, and it's still not working. Huge swaths of channels in the line-up show just flat black screens. No error messages, just black.

Three appointments were no-shows, including this morning. On appointment #7, the tech said he found the problem and the correct channel line-up would be downloaded in a few minutes, and he ran for the door. Nope. On appointment #6, I had to stop the tech from inserting the multi-stream cable card backwards.

DirecTV is starting to look pretty good again, even though you can't do all the boss stuff with the DirecTV version of Tivo that you can do with the Series 3. However, right now, just getting the channels you're supposed to sounds really attractive.

Has anyone in Washington DC succeeded in getting Tivo and Comcast to work together correctly? HALP!


----------



## CharlesH

eric_mcgovern said:


> Yep, the error every card gave was a 161-4 error. Even the "bad" card gave this error, but the pairing screen still shows it as not being paired.


161-4 just means that the card received a hit request which told it to initialize, and that is what it is in the process of doing. This is why it is called a "good" error. Now if it never gets out of that state, then you have a problem.


----------



## aaronwt

hey4ndr3w said:


> Eight appointments so far to hook my jacked up Series 3 HD Tivo to Comcast, and it's still not working. Huge swaths of channels in the line-up show just flat black screens. No error messages, just black.
> 
> Three appointments were no-shows, including this morning. On appointment #7, the tech said he found the problem and the correct channel line-up would be downloaded in a few minutes, and he ran for the door. Nope. On appointment #6, I had to stop the tech from inserting the multi-stream cable card backwards.
> 
> DirecTV is starting to look pretty good again, even though you can't do all the boss stuff with the DirecTV version of Tivo that you can do with the Series 3. However, right now, just getting the channels you're supposed to sounds really attractive.
> 
> Has anyone in Washington DC succeeded in getting Tivo and Comcast to work together correctly? HALP!


I'm in NorthernVA and had 6 cards installed in 2006. The main issue then was just getting the tech to get in contact with the correct person at the head end. I dropped Comcast in November 2007 but just last month I re-connected one TiVoHD to comcast to get the HD that FIOS doesn't have yet(like SciFiHD). It only took the tech a few minutes and HBOHD and the other HD channels were all working properly. Plus I do all the TiVo buton presses, card insertions, and cable disconnect(so they can measure the signal strength) myself. I don't let the tech touch any of my equipment and it always goes much faster.


----------



## laria

Quick question, and I'm sure this is probably answered way back. Is there some standard definition of an "additional outlet"?

I just noticed that as of my January bill, instead of being charged $2.75 x 3 for each additional cablecard in my 2 S3's that are attached to 1 tv, I am now being charged $5.00 x 3 for "additional outlets".

I read the FAQ on their website, the one about $1.91 for the second card. It says the first card in the second device is free under the additional outlet fee and then the second card would be $1.91, but it seems to be written as a second Tivo attached to another tv, and mine are both on the same tv.

Before I get on the phone to start complaining about jacking up my bill without warning, I want to figure out what I should actually be paying for.


----------



## laria

laria said:


> Before I get on the phone to start complaining about jacking up my bill without warning, I want to figure out what I should actually be paying for.


Well, it turned out that the second TiVo was an "additional outlet" even though they're both running off the same wall outlet and the same TV. But Dan happily reduced the second card in each device to $1.50, so my two TiVos are now costing me $0.00 + $1.50 + $5.00 + $1.50.

I think what happened was, when we originally got our S3's in 11/2006, they didn't really have a standard way to price them. Comcast in this area told us the first card was free, and then cards 2-4 always showed up on the bill as "Cablecard A/O $2.75". I'm guessing around the first of the year they standardized how they were billing stuff and the "A/O" part got our cards classified as all being additional outlets rather than cards in the same devices.


----------



## RAlfieri

Just setup a Series 3 Tivo DVR on Comcast here in Houston. Thursday I set up the box for basic cable, then Friday morning I went in to the Bellaire office and got my two M-series cards. After inserting them I called Tech Support and they set them up for activation on Friday afternoon when they run the daily activation batches. I was activated on my local HD channels right away.

By 6:00 PM I had all of my premium digital channels. Overall it was painless on the Comcast side (imagine that!).

As I started working through programming my Tivo, I noticed some annoying things that I hope I can get addressed in a future update:

1) Tivo switches to Live TV after about 3 minutes if left on a menu screen. I would like that behavior to be optional since I don't always put the box in Standby and it will switch to Live TV with the volume up and startle me.

2) Problems in the Guide which according to Tivo is Tribune Media's issue. Have programs like Top Chef that are reruns showing up when I've asked for first runs.

3) Other guide anomalies with program coding. For example, Torchwood says it has no upcoming first-run programs; however when I check the guide manually there is a program, but it looks like it is marked as a rerun. However, switching the Season Pass to include reruns does not include the program either. Weird.

4) Search will often tell me it doesn't find a program, but when I check the Guide it is there. Weird again.

If anyone has any insight into any of these issues, please let me know.

Regards,
Rob


----------



## Turtleboy

I just hooked up a Tivo HD in Fort Lauderdale. Right now the cable is split going into the Tivo analog only, and into a Comcast HD cable box.

Anyone here have any recent experience with Comcast Fort Lauderdale re: Cable cards? How much will they charge me to have both a cable box (for on demand) and cable cards? Do they know how to install cable cards these days? Still require a truck roll?


----------



## JohnnyO

I had Comcast installed a Multi-stream cable card in my second HD TiVo on Thursday. The installer was done in less than 30 minutes. Very smooth. No problems. At least in the Twin Cities area, the installers seems to be up to speed on the cable card installation process.


----------



## eric_mcgovern

Has anyone had any luck getting Comcast to change the CCI bit for premium channels? I know it is a long shot, but Showtime is all locked up and I can't transfer the programs anywhere. Not a huge deal, but HBO and Starz are wide open...


----------



## bizzy

Anyone know when or if we're going to get SciFi HD?

I was hoping that we'd be getting it before the new season of BSG started


----------



## Gregor

eric_mcgovern said:


> Has anyone had any luck getting Comcast to change the CCI bit for premium channels? I know it is a long shot, but Showtime is all locked up and I can't transfer the programs anywhere. Not a huge deal, but HBO and Starz are wide open...


All 3 are locked down on my system. It seems every system has it's own rules as to what's locked down.


----------



## kwbdc

weirdest thing with my comcast is that I can't seem to get in channels 111 and 113 which is the CW and FOX. Is that something another hit can take care of? when I got to diagnostics there is 0&#37; signal. I've tested with the cable going in directly to the Tivo too.


----------



## sinanju

bizzy said:


> Anyone know when or if we're going to get SciFi HD?
> 
> I was hoping that we'd be getting it before the new season of BSG started


You don't want it.

In places, like mine, SciFiHD is one of three HD channels crammed into a single QAM -- normally, only two would be supported. A lot of pixelation has been cleaned up since it first debuted, but frame-dropping is still rampant. It sucks, really. FiOS is my only hope.

I just watched my recording of Friday's BSG premier and I wished I had recorded it from the SD channel.


----------



## JakiChan

bizzy said:


> Anyone know when or if we're going to get SciFi HD?
> 
> I was hoping that we'd be getting it before the new season of BSG started


The rumor from avsforum is that the compression and descent into crappy video land (a.k.a 3 streams in 1 QAM channel) to add SciFiHD and others will be around April 15th.


----------



## MichaelK

depends on the system/headend you are on.

My area is saying May


----------



## kwbdc

If I'm recording a program that plays in 5.1 is there any way that the Tivo HD will record it that way? just wondering if I have the setting correct because it never records in the same audio format as it's playing live.


----------



## Austintatious

I bought 2 of the HD units from Woot. Nashville, TN area. Picked up 2 MCards at Comcast office in Brentwood. Boxes already had version 9 installed, boxes working fine with wireless, able to update everything & had non-digital cable working fine before I called to get the Mcards activated.

Since, nothing but trouble. 3 evenings of phone calls with Comcast in Nashville. Tech out on Saturday; knew less than I did (based on this forum and links to Tivo.com in the cablecard FAQs). Tech kept telling me that he's doing the same steps he's done before and it's always worked. No one at Comcast is willing/able to take the Host ID/Data information from me -- they tell me it's unnecessary. OOB was working ok, I had the channel map properly -- but the cards aren't pairing or validated (Status: MP). Now I'm at the point where I'm getting no channels period and attempts to change the channels up/down is completely ignored/beeped at by the Tivo.

Anyone have a name of someone at Comcast in Nashville who knows what they're doing? Waiting on the tech to have someone call me back at this point, but I have no confidence until I talk to someone who can get these up & running.


----------



## MCrowley

I was just told that Scifi HD is coming to the SF Bay Area on the 15th of April. 

MCrowley


----------



## Gregor

Cool, here in SE PA they just added the channels:

HistoryHD
CNNHD
AMCHD
AnimalPlanetHD
TLCHD


----------



## aaronwt

kwbdc said:


> If I'm recording a program that plays in 5.1 is there any way that the Tivo HD will record it that way? just wondering if I have the setting correct because it never records in the same audio format as it's playing live.


It only records the digital signal. It can't change the audio format. MAny programs are only DD2.0. Otheriwse it's usually DD5.1.
There are 2 settings for the audio in the audio section under Dolby Digital, DD to PCM which will output everything as 2 channel pcm audio and the other setting is Dolby Digital, which will output the audio that is with the program. DD2.0 is output as 2.0, DD 5.1 is output as 5.1, and PCM stereo is output as pcm stereo.


----------



## Shanny200

I'm new to this forum and hoping someone may be able to help. I did some searches and have a feeling I'm clueless about my Tivo/Comcast compatibility.

My boyfriend and I just moved to a new apartment where we have Comcast digital cable in Philly. We had Hotire Comm cable in our old apartment, which is the WORST cable company in the WORLD, but Tivo worked great with it, and now we are having problems with Comcast at our new place.

We have a Series 2 Dual Tuner Tivo. I cannot record two programs at once for some reason, although it worked fine with our other cable company. We ran the initial set-up several times to make sure that both tuners were working, which they appeared to be. However, Tivo prompts me not to change the channel or it has to change the channel every time a show is about to be recorded - no matter what channel I'm on. Also, if I'm on a local station and a cable channel is recording and I want to change to another channel, the Tivo will not let me without canceling my recording.

What is going on? It's driving me CRAZY. I'm sure it has something to do with the type of cable I have now, but someone, please tell me the solution so that the Tivo works like it's supposed to!!!!

Thank you and sorry if I am Tivo-knowledge deprived.


----------



## MichaelK

Shanny200 said:


> I'm new to this forum and hoping someone may be able to help. I did some searches and have a feeling I'm clueless about my Tivo/Comcast compatibility.
> 
> My boyfriend and I just moved to a new apartment where we have Comcast digital cable in Philly. We had Hotire Comm cable in our old apartment, which is the WORST cable company in the WORLD, but Tivo worked great with it, and now we are having problems with Comcast at our new place.
> 
> We have a Series 2 Dual Tuner Tivo. I cannot record two programs at once for some reason, although it worked fine with our other cable company. We ran the initial set-up several times to make sure that both tuners were working, which they appeared to be. However, Tivo prompts me not to change the channel or it has to change the channel every time a show is about to be recorded - no matter what channel I'm on. Also, if I'm on a local station and a cable channel is recording and I want to change to another channel, the Tivo will not let me without canceling my recording.
> 
> What is going on? It's driving me CRAZY. I'm sure it has something to do with the type of cable I have now, but someone, please tell me the solution so that the Tivo works like it's supposed to!!!!
> 
> Thank you and sorry if I am Tivo-knowledge deprived.


there's probably other threads here that explain it better.

But you can ONLY record 2 things at a time (or watch 2 different channels) if at least one of them is analog (so it can tune it internally). The tivo S2 can't tune a digital channel by itself and needs the cable box to get those- since it only has the abilityu to work with 1 cable box it can only get 1 digital channel at a time. Sounds like much of the channels on comcast that you have now might be digital. (usually channel 100 and above). So if you are on a channel greater then 100 or want to look at a channel greater then 100 then the tivo will have a probelm.


----------



## DaveSt

I got my S3-HD Friday 4/4. Set it up that night. Quickly realized the HD is useless without CableCard. Called Comcast Monday morning 4/7, ordered CC with the HD package, scheduled a truck roll for today Weds. 4/9. Tech showed up during the appointed window. He installed a multistream card, everything went smoothly, took about an hour mostly due to the TiVo needing a reboot and d/l of new data. All the promised channels are working fine. I was very impressed with the installer's knowledge and expertise.

Comcast rocks! Right now anyway.  TiVo too.

EDIT: Location is Eugene, OR. The tech was very chatty and said Comcast will be transitioning the upper tier of analog channels to digital over the next year or so. There's a possiblility Comcast will offer existing subscribers some kind of digital converter box for analog TVs at little or no cost but that's supposedly not official. His advice was not to rush into getting any kind of converter yet, that Comcast will not leave its subscribers out in the cold as it were when analog cable goes mostly dark. Eventually there will only be the most basic lineup of analog channels remaining. (most of this is probably already known here)

ALSO, as noted elsewhere, the S3-HD box is very sensitive to signal levels. I couldn't get anything on it at first. "Rearranged" my cable hookups, splitters, amps etc. and got that working ok. In the process I discovered my cable modem's signal level was weak, got that boosted, and now I'm getting full advertised d/l speeds, much better than it had been. The moral is I should have dug into this sooner.

And the Comcast tech didn't check out any of my custom wiring. All he was focused on is getting the CableCard to work.


----------



## bareyb

DaveSt said:


> I got my S3-HD Friday 4/4. Set it up that night. Quickly realized the HD is useless without CableCard. Called Comcast Monday morning 4/7, scheduled a truck roll for today Weds. 4/9. He showed up during the appointed window. Installed a multistream card, everything went smoothly, took about an hour mostly due to the TiVo needing a reboot and d/l of new data. All the promised channels are working fine. I was very impressed with the installer's knowledge and expertise.
> 
> Comcast rocks! Right now anyway.


Wow. That's refreshing. Nice to hear a success story every once in awhile. :up:


----------



## Evilmonkee

I live in the SF Bay Area(Richmond - Comcast). Turned on the TV just now to find that not only has my TivoHD been updated to the latest software, but Sci-Fi HD has been added to my line-up(ch.736). Wooo...er...WTF? I tune to 736 and the there is no video or audio at all. The channel and show information show up in the guide and banner but there's nothing there. I checked the cablecard diagnostics and it just says, "Not Tuned: Wrong Card State." Everything else is blank. I tried tuning to the channel via the other cablecard but get the same result. All my other channels are still working fine.

Is this a problem with Tivo or Comcast? I doubt it is a signal issue as all my other HD channels get between 95-100% signal strength.


----------



## dswallow

Evilmonkee said:


> I live in the SF Bay Area(Richmond - Comcast). Turned on the TV just now to find that not only has my TivoHD been updated to the latest software, but Sci-Fi HD has been added to my line-up(ch.736). Wooo...er...WTF? I tune to 736 and the there is no video or audio at all. The channel and show information show up in the guide and banner but there's nothing there. I checked the cablecard diagnostics and it just says, "Not Tuned: Wrong Card State." Everything else is blank. I tried tuning to the channel via the other cablecard but get the same result. All my other channels are still working fine.


I don't see it listed for Comcast yet at http://www.whereishd.com/ (tried area code 94705) and they're usually real quick to get updates when channels are added. It might just be a matter of a few days away and the lineup info got changed slightly prematurely. Have you tried tuning a regular Comcast receiver to see if it's available that way, or calling your local Comcast office to find out what they say?


----------



## Evilmonkee

Well, I just got off the phone with Comcast and according to them, Sci-Fi HD(and a few other of the new HD channels that were added) should be working fine. They had me restart my tivo after unplugging it for a minute to try and clear the channel lineup information but that didn't work. It could be that the lineup change got pushed out prematurely. They're sending out somebody tomorrow to check it out on my end.


----------



## Mikef5

Evilmonkee said:


> Well, I just got off the phone with Comcast and according to them, Sci-Fi HD(and a few other of the new HD channels that were added) should be working fine. They had me restart my tivo after unplugging it for a minute to try and clear the channel lineup information but that didn't work. It could be that the lineup change got pushed out prematurely. They're sending out somebody tomorrow to check it out on my end.


The new channels don't go active until the 15th, sometimes the Tivo Guide gets updated before the channels are actually made available. I live in the Bay Area and I do the Comcast posts in the AVS Forums for the S.F. Bay Area so I'm pretty sure about the 15th being the date the channels go active 

Laters,
Mikef5


----------



## OvrrDrive

bizzy said:


> Anyone know when or if we're going to get SciFi HD?
> 
> I was hoping that we'd be getting it before the new season of BSG started





sinanju said:


> You don't want it.
> 
> In places, like mine, SciFiHD is one of three HD channels crammed into a single QAM -- normally, only two would be supported. A lot of pixelation has been cleaned up since it first debuted, but frame-dropping is still rampant. It sucks, really. FiOS is my only hope.
> 
> I just watched my recording of Friday's BSG premier and I wished I had recorded it from the SD channel.


I have it here in Central Florida and the quality isn't bad at all for me. I've been a little disappointed that they don't seem to broadcast anything in Dolby Digital sound, but the pic isn't bad at all.



kwbdc said:


> If I'm recording a program that plays in 5.1 is there any way that the Tivo HD will record it that way? just wondering if I have the setting correct because it never records in the same audio format as it's playing live.


I'm getting Dolby Digital playback from recorded programs... I wonder if it makes a difference that I have a My DVD Expander hooked up. Maybe the extra HD space makes it save more. I don't recall setting anything in regards to the sound.


----------



## Evilmonkee

Mikef5 said:


> The new channels don't go active until the 15th, sometimes the Tivo Guide gets updated before the channels are actually made available. I live in the Bay Area and I do the Comcast posts in the AVS Forums for the S.F. Bay Area so I'm pretty sure about the 15th being the date the channels go active
> 
> Laters,
> Mikef5


Hey Mike,

Just checked out the AVS forums and posted there. I contacted Comcast again and they were able to confirm the April 15th date, which the guy I talked to last night had no idea about.

For some reason though, I'm still not getting a signal from UHD(730). They sent a hit to the cards but that didn't work. So I'm keeping my appointment today and I also requested that they install a M-Card.


----------



## Mikef5

Evilmonkee said:


> Hey Mike,
> 
> Just checked out the AVS forums and posted there. I contacted Comcast again and they were able to confirm the April 15th date, which the guy I talked to last night had no idea about.
> 
> For some reason though, I'm still not getting a signal from UHD(730). They sent a hit to the cards but that didn't work. So I'm keeping my appointment today and I also requested that they install a M-Card.


Evilmonkee,

Channel 730 is NFL-HD ( at least in my area ) not UHD and is a subscription channel. Do you have the Sports package ?? That would give you the NFL-HD channel and a bunch of SD sports channels. Last I heard that was $5 extra a month to get. Hope all goes well with your cable card installation, mine went off without a hitch, 30 minutes max and is still working ( knock on wood  ).

Laters,
Mikef5


----------



## wilrod

I've been using my Tivo S3 with two CCs and Comcast's Limited Cable service (just local OTA programming + local HD simulcast + other junk channels) for a while and yesterday I upgraded to their Digital Starter package. The tech showed up 30 minutes into the scheduled time window (noon to 4PM), removed the filter on my line, called in to authorize the additional channels and had them working in less than 10 minutes. He told me that was his easiest call all day long.:up:

My previous experience was frustrating: getting Comcast to downgrade my service from Digital Plus to Limited Cable and keep the two CCs (needed by Tivo for Season Pass with HD local channels). It took a while to find a rep who knew how to set it up.

The initial experience was easier: exchanged STB for CCs at the local office, inserted CCs and ran guided setup, called Comcast and had them authorize the cards. Took about 20 minutes for the cards to get all of the channels.


----------



## n0more

Austintatious said:


> I bought 2 of the HD units from Woot. Nashville, TN area. Picked up 2 MCards at Comcast office in Brentwood. Boxes already had version 9 installed, boxes working fine with wireless, able to update everything & had non-digital cable working fine before I called to get the Mcards activated.
> 
> Since, nothing but trouble. 3 evenings of phone calls with Comcast in Nashville. Tech out on Saturday; knew less than I did (based on this forum and links to Tivo.com in the cablecard FAQs). Tech kept telling me that he's doing the same steps he's done before and it's always worked. No one at Comcast is willing/able to take the Host ID/Data information from me -- they tell me it's unnecessary. OOB was working ok, I had the channel map properly -- but the cards aren't pairing or validated (Status: MP). Now I'm at the point where I'm getting no channels period and attempts to change the channels up/down is completely ignored/beeped at by the Tivo.
> 
> Anyone have a name of someone at Comcast in Nashville who knows what they're doing? Waiting on the tech to have someone call me back at this point, but I have no confidence until I talk to someone who can get these up & running.


The pairing info should be taken by the cable company. Part of what it does is decode the Copy Right protected channels. The host never changes but the data # can and they both need to be correct in the system.


----------



## cfryer

My folks use Comcast and have a Comcast DVR. They want to install a Tivo HD on a *second TV* and Comcast (Hayward, CA) plans to charge them $6.99 per month for two cable cards. This seems ridiculous. Anyone else have a secondary TV using cable cards? How much?

I only have one TV with a Series 3 Tivo and I get charged $1.79 per month for the dual cable cards.

Comcast also told them there were no M-cards available. I am pissed as I recommended the Tivo HD to replace a Series 2.

Thank you.


----------



## jmpage2

cfryer said:


> My folks use Comcast and have a Comcast DVR. They want to install a Tivo HD on a *second TV* and Comcast (Hayward, CA) plans to charge them $6.99 per month for two cable cards. This seems ridiculous. Anyone else have a secondary TV using cable cards? How much?
> 
> I only have one TV with a Series 3 Tivo and I get charged $1.79 per month for the dual cable cards.
> 
> Comcast also told them there were no M-cards available. I pissed as I recommended the Tivo HD to raplce a Series 2.
> 
> Thank you.


I've never been able to get this sorted out, even after dozens of calls to Comcast, speaking with supervisors, etc.

Many here will tell you that you can somehow get this straightened out, but in my experience forget about it, they will never do it.

I get charged about $12 for my two cable cards in my Tivo HD even though my 1st "free" cable box is an HD box that I also pay $10 a month for.

Comcast considers the two cards each seperate devices and won't give me an M-card.

This has also scrapped any plans of ever adding more Tivo boxes down the road. I'm not going to pay Comcast $12 per month per Tivo HD box and then pay the $7 per month for the Tivo subscription per month also.


----------



## dswallow

cfryer said:


> My folks use Comcast and have a Comcast DVR. They want to install a Tivo HD on a *second TV* and Comcast (Hayward, CA) plans to charge them $6.99 per month for two cable cards. This seems ridiculous. Anyone else have a secondary TV using cable cards? How much?
> 
> I only have one TV with a Series 3 Tivo and I get charged $1.79 per month for the dual cable cards.
> 
> Comcast also told them there were no M-cards available. I am pissed as I recommended the Tivo HD to replace a Series 2.
> 
> Thank you.


There should be an additional outlet fee that will include the first CableCARD and then there'll be the additional CableCARD fee of ~$1.50 for the second one for the same device, if needed.

That should readily account for the $6.99 in total... actually I'd generally expect it to be a few dollars more, total.

BTW, generally you just can't trust what you're told on the phone with regard to M-card availability; mostly they're clueless -- the tech who actually brings the cards to you is probably the only person who knows, and even then it's no certainty.


----------



## dswallow

jmpage2 said:


> I get charged about $12 for my two cable cards in my Tivo HD even though my 1st "free" cable box is an HD box that I also pay $10 a month for.


It's difficult to really say considering you've given little info about what you're being charged specifically, but that sounds like it's likely correct.

If you have an HD receiver or DVR from Comcast, there's an "HD equipment charge" they'll hit you with, usually around $9.99. That box is your "free outlet" included with your digital package.

Then the TiVo is your second outlet, so you'll be paying the additional outlet fee (typically $7-$10) which will include the first CableCARD, and if you need a second CableCARD in the same device, you'll be charged another ~$1.50 for it.


----------



## bass-notes

What are people paying for their cable cards? My sister in law called to get two cable cards in Pottstown, PA and was quoted a price of $7.95 per cable card or ~$18. At this price, it would seem that Comcast is trying to price the HD TIVO box out of the market.


----------



## DaveSt

Comcast's published price here (Eugene OR) is "free" for the first card, and $1.79 for the second card. They gave me an m-stream card so presumably I'm not going to be charged anything.


----------



## btwyx

I've mentioned it before, I'm charged an Additional outlet fee for the second S3, but then they rebate that fee because I don't have a cable box with that outlet. I effectively pay $0 for the 3rd cable card, I'm not sure how I managed that but I'm not complaining too hard.

Mine cost me:

1st card, included in Digital Silver Package (includes digital converter and remote if applicable).
2nd card, Dual C-card Dig Access $1.79
3rd card, included in A/O fee, - rebated DCT fee = $0
4th card, Dual C-card Dig Access $1.79


----------



## aaronwt

I just got my first bill for the TiVoHD I connected to Comcast. They charged me zero for both cable cards.(Not bad considering I'm only paying $30 for the digital service.) Which is the same thing I paid last year when I had six of them. Zero is definitely better than the $24 i pay for the 8 CC with FIOS. But I guess FIOS is giving me HBO for free so that cuts the cost down a little.


----------



## HazelW

Anyone using cable cards with Comcast in Hanover, PA? I amy be moving there and what to know what to expect.


----------



## OneGr8Mick

I just had my cards Installed correctly here in Southwest MI. However It took a wierd path. 2 single stream mediacipher Moto Cards 1 Moto M card

They showed up on the 28th of March, called everything in with no luck, told me I would have to use their box and reshedule. 

April 5th - New guy shows up new cards says he cant call them in he now has to text in the info. As you can guess it doesnt work. However The cards he installed now get channels 1-19 the non digital channels. Tells me I have to keep the box if I want channels.

April 6th file FCC complaint

April 10th Set up meeting with Tivo Supervisor, Comcast Tech, Motorolla Head end, Comcast Head end on Sat. 4/12

April 12 Tech shows up 1 hour late I get 20 $ go me. Tells me that Moto guy would not wait and his headend peeps didnt want to bother trying to talk to Tivo supervisors if Moto guy wasnt there. So he pulls out the cards re agranges them not calling anything in and I get 1-19 and OTA HD locals now.
Tells me to set up another roll for next week, and he will try again.

I then call Comcast and cry, get a supervisor, cry somemore and get the HR Manager. She sets up an appointment for April 14th. And gives me her Direct Line Incase their headends bail again.

April 14th Tech shows up. No new cards says he was told by dispatch I had a CC problem and needed the cards tested. He checks the signal and says they should be working and leaves. Now i have 1-19, 104, 106, 194, and OTA HD locals. Again he called nothing In.

After He leaves I call the HR Manager and cry somemore. She sends a new tech out for 5-7, He is late i get 20 more dollars go me. He shows up pulls out all the cards. checks the numbers to make sure they were called in the first time correctly.. Puts in the first card waits for pairing Info, while he is waiting he goes to test channels and they are all there. Puts in the Second card, and they all show up, Then puts back in the Multi stream card and bam all the channels show up. Again he calls in nothing.

For some reason they just started to work I am not sure if I just had to wait 3 weeks for the channels to show up or maybe had to pull then in and out a few times. I dont know and dont care. Even the Tech had no idea but we were not about to argue. I signed for them and he left. I am still not sure what happened but he says they must figured out what was wrong on the moto end or their head end.

Either way I thought I would share my story. Only took 3 weeks, A lot better then the 6 months It took when I first had this done with Charter about 2 years ago. i guess they are getting better. 

Thanks
Micky,

If your in southwest MI and need Cable cards from comcast Tech# 2005 Kevin, and the other tech named kevin are the ones that helped me finally get it done even if they have no idea how they did it.


----------



## wdpower

Wow, three weeks. I got an appt Fri from 8-11 for my install. I called today to confirm and double check the availability of M-Cards. Looks like things are a go.

Wish me luck.

-Bill


----------



## bizzy

Well, not surprisingly, I didn't see SciFi HD turned on last night. Anyone else in the bay area getting it yet?

Oops- I just saw http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=6185914
nevermind!


----------



## wdpower

Well, I'm up and running, window was from 8-11, the tech sowed up at five past nine. Left about nine forty, got my HD HBO, and channels up into the 800's. I did notice that I have SciFiHD and I think the other was home and garden HD, but neither would tune. How do I find out if Comcast in West Palm, FL uses SDV? I would like to see how Stargate Atlantis looks in HD-Geek.

-Bill


----------



## b_scott

you don't get SciFi or HGTV with standard or digital starter, in HD.


----------



## wdpower

I signed for additional channels, I get a crap load plus HBO for 15 $. I called Comcast and they said to give it a couple of hours that the tuner/cards may not have all the programing yet. I'll recheck when i get home and call tomorrow if there's an issue. The girl on the phone said they were not using SDV.

BTW, the ones I was missing was the lower 400's of the HD, Discovery, USA, Lifetime, SciFi.

-Bill


----------



## a68oliver

I am on a Comcast (formerly Insight) system fed from Anderson, IN. They have announced new channels effective May 1. I didn't subscribe to any digital package with Insight. However, I had cablecards so I could get the guide data for my local HD channels and that also allowed me to get the digital Music Choice channels.

About April 1, I noticed I was now receiving additional digital channels on cablecard 0, but not on cablecard 1. I called Comcast and they sent two hits to cablecard 1 and nothing happened. I wasn't too worried about it so I didn't do anything. I still don't understand why only one cablecard received the additional channels.

I recently called to ask what digital package I would be migrated to as of May 1. It appears that my account didn't show ANY digital package at all. So I asked to be placed on the Digital Preferred package. That seemed to cover the channels cablecard 0 was receiving. It was also eligible for an introductory 12 month rate of about $10/month. This is a savings of about $5/month. The moment the CSR pressed the button, she asked me to check my TV. I instantly had access to the new package on both cablecards.

Then, later in the day, a funny thing happened. I noticed my S3 was pending a restart and I assumed I had received the 9.3a software. I forced a reset to install the upgrade. It seemed to go off without a hitch.

Then later I noticed extreme breakup, macroblocking, and audio dropouts on one channel. I thought it might be related to the 3:1 mux issue also being discussed. However, it didn't involve HD channels. Further testing revealed that every digital channel was messed up when tuned with one of the two cablecards. So I knew it wasn't a signal related issue.

I tried the universal fix for all things computer related and rebooted the Tivo. That fixed it and all seems to be well.

I just wanted to report it here in case others have any similar issues.


----------



## kwbdc

briansemerick said:


> you don't get SciFi or HGTV with standard or digital starter, in HD.


I have the digital starter and SciFi HD comes with it.


----------



## wdpower

Called comcast. there sending out another hit to my card to see if I can get it up and running. Again I asked about SDV and she had no clue what it was.


----------



## vutng103

kwbdc said:


> I have the digital starter and SciFi HD comes with it.


WOOO HOOO!!! 4 days ago I received 6 new HD channels and configured my TiVo to get them working. Just yesterday, TiVo updated their channel listings and now all show listings are populated. You may need to add the new channels in your "Channel List" settings. Below are the Stations and its channels. Hope this helps you out:

SciFi HD - Channel 736
Food HD - Channel 747
Anim HD - Channel 751
TLC HD - Channel 752
CNN HD - Channel 759
AMC HD - Channel 769


----------



## btwyx

Those popped up on my TiVo this morning, fully working with guide data.


----------



## kwbdc

I got these channels as well:

660 UHD
661 MHDTV
662 TNTHD
663 HDT
664 MOJO
665 GOLFFVS
667 APLHD
668 DSCHD
669 TLCHD
670 AETV
671 HSTR
672 USAHD
673 NGCHD
674 HGTVD
675 FOOD
676 SCIFI


----------



## b_scott

kwbdc said:


> I have the digital starter and SciFi HD comes with it.


well that's not fair..... i'm in Chicago, i don't know if that matters.


----------



## aaronwt

kwbdc said:


> I have the digital starter and SciFi HD comes with it.


Not in my area. Only the local HD stations are available with the digital starter.


----------



## kwbdc

That's strange. It's standard here in Seattle.


----------



## rick123

I should have our first Tivo HD tomorrow. 

Anyone know if Comcast in Southern NH gives out Cablecards at their local offices? Can I do a self install or will I need a truck to come out? Do I need just one multi-stream card or 2 singles?

Also, general question someone who sees this post may know answer to. I already have Comcast HD service (use a comcast cablebox with built in DVR). The Tivo HD is for a second hdtv we are getting. If I hook up the Tivo HD to the new tv, plug the cable from the wall to the back of the Tivo HD, will I get the HD channels without a cablecard? I guess what I'm asking is do I need a cablecard? We don't get any premium sevices (no HBO, etc), but do have the expanded digital (or something like that). 

Hoping I can get an understanding of the issue locally before I call to get specifics.

Thanks,


----------



## slim1erc

Not sure about the self-install (it was a no for me in SE Mass), but if you don't get a cable card, you will only be able to get broadcast stations in HD (e.g., in the Boston area - WCVB, WHDH, WBZ, WLVI, etc).


----------



## ajny

slim1erc said:


> Not sure about the self-install (it was a no for me in SE Mass), but if you don't get a cable card, you will only be able to get broadcast stations in HD (e.g., in the Boston area - WCVB, WHDH, WBZ, WLVI, etc).


Also, the TV guide listings for these local HDTV stations will not be available without the cable card.


----------



## slim1erc

rick123 said:


> Do I need just one multi-stream card or 2 singles?


You only need one multi-stream for the new Tivo HD but be careful. When I scheduled my appointment, I told them I needed one multi-stream. The rep told me "no problem". When the installer arrived, he only brought one single stream and claimed he had never heard of a multi-stream card. I had to reschedule because they don't keep extra cards on hand - what a mess...


----------



## rick123

Thanks for the info!


----------



## runamonk

Okay so I called comcast ( my local office, not the 800 number ) and asked about the cable cards. I did this on monday morning last week. The person I spoke too knew exactly what I wanted, understood I only needed a MCard and she wrote it on the order. She asked if I would be returning my DVR and I said no, not right away since I wanted to test out the tivo and make sure it works correctly and doesn't have any issues with the cable card installation, I would hate to miss a bunch of shows.

So the appointment was yesterday, I had already run the tivo unit for a day and a half and rebooted it several times and connected it to up tivo and tested it out with recording and such. All worked great!

The installer was here promptly at noon yesterday to install the cards. He brought 8 M-Cards with him and had me select one haha. Stuff the card in, detected. Called Comcast they activated and sent the signal. Everything so far has gone off without a hitch.

Maybe I'm just lucky or most of the installers in this area have had good training but he did a great job and all is working fine today. All HD channels are coming through and looking great just as with my cable box. All my season passes have been created (except for shows that aren't on the air right now).

TiVo has to my favorite purchase so far haha.


----------



## jschaffe

I've been fighting with Comcast for a couple of months over an increase in the 2nd same-outlet CableCard monthly rate from $1.50 to $5.00.

A month ago the phone rep reversed the changes, and today I opened my next bill to find a "Change of Service" fee. So I called, explained the situation, and was told that indeed the new rate was $5.00. After complaining for a while I did a Google search and found this page:

http://www.comcast.com/customers/faq/FaqDetails.ashx?Id=2651

I expect it to be changed, so I took an image of it:










Please let me know if the pricing on the live site changes!

Anyone else getting bilked for their second CableCard?

Jeff


----------



## sinanju

jschaffe said:


> I've been fighting with Comcast for a couple of months over an increase in the 2nd same-outlet CableCard monthly rate from $1.50 to $5.00.
> 
> A month ago the phone rep reversed the changes, and today I opened my next bill to find a "Change of Service" fee. So I called, explained the situation, and was told that indeed the new rate was $5.00.


There was a billing error that many of us noticed a couple of months ago. I, too, had to call to get things put back the way they were. My next bill also had a change of service fee, but there was a refund line item directly under it. I would not expect the page you grabbed to change. I would, however, expect Comcast reps to remain woefully uninformed.


----------



## jschaffe

sinanju said:


> There was a billing error that many of us noticed a couple of months ago. I, too, had to call to get things put back the way they were. My next bill also had a change of service fee, but there was a refund line item directly under it. I would not expect the page you grabbed to change. I would, however, expect Comcast reps to remain woefully uninformed.


The first rep I talked with checked with a "Data Integrity Team" member, and reported that the fee is supposed to be $5.00 for a second TiVo CableCard. The second rep reported that he knew the fee was $5.00, and both reported that the order entry system automatically set the price at $5.. when they entered the option; no lower-cost option was available.

We'll see what happens when they "research" it farther.


----------



## aaronwt

Prices are everywhere with Comcast. They charge me nothing for the two cablecards I have with them. I get charged $24 for the eight cards i have with FIOS.


----------



## tgenius

I'm looking at possibly getting a Tivo HD when we move into our new home (basic cable is included in the HOA)

So in Miami, does one need two Cablecards still (and are 2-way cards even worth it/available?) to record two shows? 

I also have a 50 inch Sony RP LCD that has a cablecard slot.

What would I be looking for fees for these? It sucks theres an HD fee per TV (At least with DirecTV its one regardless to the number of receivers!) 

2 HD Fees for Tivo HD or one + 1 HD Fee for the Sony RP and then 2 or 3 Cablecards (Which according to Comcast is like 5-6 bucks in miami!)

Any help is greatly appreciated.


----------



## jimbo1mcm

Just ordered a Series 3 from the Tivo Community store. My carrier is comcast. I have a question about the cable cards. I believe I need 2 M cards. Will I be able to record a program and watch another one at the same time? Thanks.


----------



## Corran Horn

After a year of no problems, I think something has happened with both my Cable Cards. Neither tuner is able to pick up a signal on any of a half-dozen HD channels, notably ESPN HD, ESPN2 HD, and Comcast SportsNet HD. The other 10-12 HD channels I have come in fine. Very strange.

Chatted online with a Comcast agent yesterday, and of course they can do nothing but send a truck on Monday. I'm going to try to call the number the same-day service guy gave me when I did my initial setup. If I can reach the same guy (who was VERY knowledgeable and solved my problem right away, after 3 failed truck rolls) hopefully I can get this taken care of.


----------



## ilh

Did they go SDV?


----------



## rvsj

jimbo1mcm said:


> Just ordered a Series 3 from the Tivo Community store. My carrier is comcast. I have a question about the cable cards. I believe I need 2 M cards. Will I be able to record a program and watch another one at the same time? Thanks.


You need two S cards or two M cards. Yes you can record one program while watching another one. The more likely scenario, once you get used to the TiVo, is recording two programs while watching a third prerecorded program.


----------



## jlib

jschaffe said:


> I've been fighting with Comcast for a couple of months over an increase in the 2nd same-outlet CableCard monthly rate from $1.50 to $5.00.
> 
> A month ago the phone rep reversed the changes, and today I opened my next bill to find a "Change of Service" fee. So I called, explained the situation, and was told that indeed the new rate was $5.00. After complaining for a while I did a Google search and found this page:
> 
> http://www.comcast.com/customers/faq/FaqDetails.ashx?Id=2651


Well it says _Regulated Prices quoted above may not apply in all markets_. Oddly, it also incongruently says _In addition to the cost of the digital cable service, you will *not* be charged a regulated fee of up to $1.99 for the second CableCARD on the additional outlet in addition to the cost of the digital cable service_.
Sheesh, what a mess!


----------



## clifburns

I had an M-Card installed in my TiVo HD today and it is receiving all channels and seems to be functioning with one glitch. Every now and then the signal will drop and I'll get an error screen saying that a "technical problem" is preventing the reception of "all cable channels." It gives an error code 161-38 and says to contact the cable company. This error appears to have killed two scheduled recordings.  Has anyone else had this problem and been able to resolve it? I'm assuming it's a defective card and have scheduled a truck roll to replace it.


----------



## WDA_CZAR

I had the same error today when the comcast guy installed a MCard. I could not get any channels to work.
He only had one so he went and got another. When he returned and installed the replacement card i could only get channels 02-27 .
So he said they would send another guy out the next day and try another card.

While waiting for the new card i still had the one he left. So i tried a reboot of the tivo to clean and clear every thing. When it was done i got the error again & still only get channels 2-27.


----------



## jimbo1mcm

Why are there so many defective cards? Are the service guys just re-cycling cards that don't work? Or is there a real manufacturing problem?


----------



## dswallow

jimbo1mcm said:


> Why are there so many defective cards? Are the service guys just re-cycling cards that don't work? Or is there a real manufacturing problem?


No, it's mostly improper configuration by the cable company. Either they screwed up inventorying it and somewhere in their system some ID numbers aren't properly entered, or it's entered wrong on your account and the cable system's software is horrible allowing all sorts of syntax errors in data entered that causes authentication failures of various sorts, or the installer didn't pre-update the firmware and then didn't allow the firmware update to complete in the field before assuming it was a bad card.


----------



## Devx

jimbo1mcm said:


> Why are there so many defective cards? Are the service guys just re-cycling cards that don't work? Or is there a real manufacturing problem?


Yes, in some cases, I heard bad cards sometimes re-enter the pool. That was several months ago, I would hope that issue has been fixed by now.


----------



## clifburns

In my case the 161-38 error seemed to resolve itself eventually. After 24 hours, I had no more instances of the error and programs recorded properly. The one other person to report this error on the Tivo forum also reported that the problem resolved itself for him as well. Apparently the card needs some time to update itself and to get all the lineup information set up properly.


----------



## rick123

Made my 3rd call to Comcast today.

First call Tuesday. Rep obviously barely knew what a cablecard was. I was on and off hold for 45 minutes as she tracked down supervisors and answers. She insisted that Comcast does not have multi-stream CCs. After 45 minutes I had to get off phone so I asked her to flag my account that I needed a M-stream CC for a tivo HD.

Second call Wednesday. Asked first rep to please transfer me to someone familiar with CC installation in my area (southern NH). I talked with a very helpful tech rep in Manchester NH who thought I might be able to go to my local Comcast office and pick up a M-stream card and do the install myself. She told me she sent several e-mails and would get back to me later in the day. She never got back to me...

Third call Thursday. Asked again for a local tech rep in Manchester, hoping to get to the same phone bank location as the previous call and talk to the same rep from second call. No luck, got one based in Boston. This rep *insisted*!!! that Comcast does not carry M-stream cards. I told her you can read all over the internet about people getting MS cards from Comcast, she continued to insist that I was wrong and Comcast has never had MS cards.

I obviously need the cards, and she at least could help me with that. So I have an appointment to have 2 SS CCds installed. Will be charged $5 for the first card and $1.50 for the second. She explained not primary outlet, etc... Not gonna argue the charges with a tech rep, will wait and see if I can talk them down after the box is working. Will be charged $16.95 for the truck roll.

How difficult would it be for Comcast to print up a single page training sheet for all it's reps with basic CC information. Make them sign off that they have read the info and understand what they have read. Basic stuff like we have SS and MS cable cards, they can (or can't ) be installed by end-user, the end-user charges will be..., etc. That is basic business stuff.

I guess when there is no competition they have you by the balls... They suck, but the only realistic option for our familiy...


----------



## WDA_CZAR

Cable guy came out today and tried a 3rd MCard no luck would not acquire any channels. So he put in 2 single stream cards and it works fine.
I have two tivo HDs. so i got 4 Scards now. was hoping to go with two Mcards but i guess i just have to pay the extra $3 a month to have it work correctly. 

FYI The brand of cards they are using are Motorola.


----------



## jlib

I thought it might be good to post this message from another thread describing a solution to a cable card re-pairing problem so that it is archived here:


nrnoble said:


> Finally!
> 
> Overall this is truly comical. To pair my cards Comcast sent out a tech who called their cable card expert (that ONE guy), who paired my cable cards in less than two minutes.
> 
> I talked to their cable card expert and he explained how he solved the problem. To solve the problem he only sends the second hit (CCV), but not the first hit. The reason 1st & 2nd teer support at comcast failed was because they follow Comcast's "TiVo Cable card setup" script/procedures that has them send two hits to the TiVo. The problem is that hit #1 resets the Data ID in the Comcast system, thus invalidates the second hit (CCV). He said to properly (re)pair the cards Comcast needs verify that the data IDs match by manually entering the data ID if they don't match. Once the Data Ids match what is on the TiVo screen, then only send Hit #2.
> 
> Basically the "TiVo Cable card setup" script/procedures works when adding a new TiVo into their system, but the script doesn't work when correcting cable card problems with existing TiVos.


----------



## Bettamojo5

I live in Indianapolis and I got two S cable cards for my HD Tivo last week. I received the few HD stations that we get, but not the music channels. I called Comcast and they tried to hit the cards, but it did not fix the problem. They sent another installer out yesterday and after an hour on the phone he got Cable Card One card to work as it should. Cable Card 2 other still does not get the music channels, but it does get the HD stations. He finally tried another card, and it did not fix the problem. He told me he would speak to his boss the next day and have him call me since he was the expert with cable cards. I did not get the call as promised. I called Comcast today and explained the situation again. The lady I talked to gave me a call # and said someone would call me within 3 hours to arrange another service call. Guess what, no one called. So I will call Comcast again tomorrow and demand to speak with a supervisor. Any ideas on what needs to be done? I have the feeling the problem is that the person at Comcast is not configuring things correctly.


----------



## khm1234

I had a mostly positive experience with Comcast in the Chicago area (Glenview). 

When I made my first call, they said I could pick up the card and do the installation myself. I called back again just to confirm and to see if I needed a order number, they said I didn't need an order number. So I go to the Comcast office and they say they don't give out cards, you need to schedule an appointment. I then called them back and spoke to another rep who seemed really sharp. She said they are giving them out but only in certain areas, not in my area. 

When the installer came everything went very smoothly. He installed the M-card and it worked the first time. I was told there was a $24 charge for the card but no monthly charge. They waived the $18 installation because of the misinformation given to me.


----------



## a68oliver

With all the bad news Comcast seems to generate, I thought I should post something positive. When things go wrong, people complain. When things go right, you never hear about it.

Comcast announced in a recent mailing that new channels would be added to my lineup on May 1. Before going to bed on 4/30 (well actually early on 5/1) I checked my channel lineup to see if anything had changed. It had not. On 5/1 I checked and found the cablecards had received the new channel map and all the promised channels were there.

However, Tivo had not yet found guide info. Later in the day, after the daily call around 2 pm, all the new guide info was there.

I was fearing that there would be a snafu. But it all worked perfectly.


----------



## Bettamojo5

Bettamojo5 said:


> I live in Indianapolis and I got two S cable cards for my HD Tivo last week. I received the few HD stations that we get, but not the music channels. I called Comcast and they tried to hit the cards, but it did not fix the problem. They sent another installer out yesterday and after an hour on the phone he got Cable Card One card to work as it should. Cable Card 2 other still does not get the music channels, but it does get the HD stations. He finally tried another card, and it did not fix the problem. He told me he would speak to his boss the next day and have him call me since he was the expert with cable cards. I did not get the call as promised. I called Comcast today and explained the situation again. The lady I talked to gave me a call # and said someone would call me within 3 hours to arrange another service call. Guess what, no one called. So I will call Comcast again tomorrow and demand to speak with a supervisor. Any ideas on what needs to be done? I have the feeling the problem is that the person at Comcast is not configuring things correctly.


Just had my third visit from Comcast over the course of two weeks. In all I had 5 different people show up to work on this and called Comcast 4 times about it. But finally both cable cards are configured and working! It was a matter of the installer calling the right person and getting the second card configured correctly. Here's hoping for the best in the future.


----------



## GadgetGeek

I live in the Denver area, and just installed two TiVo HDs. Comcast came out and installed the M Cablecards, lots of issues getting their technical desk to configure the cards correctly, but finally it got done, and everything works great.

My problem is that the Comcast jerks are charging me $3.00 for the cablecards, 6.95 for the digital package and then another 7.00 a month for a HDTV Converter which of course I don't have. I called and complained and they told me (after talking to a supervisor) that I have to pay for a HDTV Converter even if I don't have one. 

What a rip! Anyone else in the Denver/Littleton area having the same issue?


----------



## drhankz

GadgetGeek said:


> that I have to pay for a HDTV Converter even if I don't have one.


None of us have seen that before.

Comcast on the East Coast does not charge for a
HDTV Converter. They do charge for CableCards.

The CableCard is your HDTV Converter.


----------



## topjazz

The good news is, I don't pay Comcast for cable cards.

The bad news is, I don't pay for cable cards, because Comcast told me they don't have any!!!!

I've owned a Series3 from the beginning, and thought I'd replace a Series2 with an HD unit. Called Comcast to arrange a truck roll for card installation. Day before the appointment they call to say the tech isn't coming because they don't have any cable cards.

Set an appointment for a week later, and same thing happens. Hours before the appointment, get a call saying they don't have cable cards. 

How is it that one of the largest cable companies in the country (the world?) can't come up with 2 cable cards in a week?

I'm amazed!


----------



## drhankz

topjazz said:


> How is it that one of the largest cable companies in the country (the world?) can't come up with 2 cable cards in a week?
> 
> I'm amazed!


Let me guess you are in the VA area.


----------



## lachacg

drhankz said:


> None of us have seen that before.
> 
> Comcast on the East Coast does not charge for a
> HDTV Converter. They do charge for CableCards.
> 
> The CableCard is your HDTV Converter.


Uh, I beg to differ. Comcast NJ Union does the exact same thing. I pay an extra $6.95 for a fictional "HDTV Converter". When they take it off the bill, I lose all my digital channels. I've given up as FIOS is being activated in my town a few blocks away, so I'll be switching soon.


----------



## drhankz

lachacg said:


> Uh, I beg to differ. Comcast NJ Union does the exact same thing. I pay an extra $6.95 for a fictional "HDTV Converter". When they take it off the bill, I lose all my digital channels. I've given up as FIOS is being activated in my town a few blocks away, so I'll be switching soon.


I think that only proves Comcast - on a Locality Basis 
does different things.


----------



## drhankz

lachacg said:


> Uh, I beg to differ. Comcast NJ Union does the exact same thing. I pay an extra $6.95 for a fictional "HDTV Converter". When they take it off the bill, I lose all my digital channels. I've given up as FIOS is being activated in my town a few blocks away, so I'll be switching soon.


I have attached the section of my Comcast BILL
that shows the $5 charge for each CableCard.


----------



## topjazz

drhankz said:


> Let me guess you are in the VA area.


Yep! Northern VA to be exact. How did you know?


----------



## drhankz

topjazz said:


> Yep! Northern VA to be exact. How did you know?


I have read so many HORROR stories here on this 
board about VA customers never getting CableCards.

It is the result of your local cable management.

Other Comcast Customers in other parts of the country
my find some tech's who are clueless - but there are
no CableCard shortages.


----------



## topjazz

drhankz said:


> I have read so many HORROR stories here on this
> board about VA customers never getting CableCards.
> 
> It is the result of your local cable management.
> 
> Other Comcast Customers in other parts of the country
> my find some tech's who are clueless - but there are
> no CableCard shortages.


Sorry I missed that. It's so stupid, but I guess that surprises no one. Comcast blows.


----------



## jrm01

A poster on the tivo helpforum reported that they got the following flyer in the mail from Comcast:



> I live in SW Florida.
> 
> Their exact words are "Our records indicate that you have a Motorola Cable Card(s) that will no longer be compatible with our upgraded cable network as of May 31, 2008. Exchange your Motorola Cable Card(s) into an office today and we'll give you HBO free and a converter free for 3 months."


How's that for friendly support. FCC should be interested in this, as well as the BBB, state AG and Local Franchise Authority.


----------



## drhankz

topjazz said:


> Sorry I missed that. It's so stupid, but I guess that surprises no one. Comcast blows.


Somewhere in this forum is a LIST of Comcast Supervisor 
Contact info numbers. You can try using it and making WAVES 

The *LIST IS HERE*


----------



## aaronwt

topjazz said:


> Yep! Northern VA to be exact. How did you know?


They charge me zero here in Woodbridge for two cable cards. When I had six with them last year they also charged me zero. Whether they are supposed to or not I don't know, but it's certainly better than the $24 I pay for 8 cable cards from FiOS.


----------



## Majik45

I've got the Comcast guys coming to my house here in Central IL on Saturday as I just got HD Tivo. They had to upgrade me to the digital starter package to allow for the Cable Cards on the phone last night (it took forever for him to figure out how to do it) which was like and extra $2 a month on my bill but supposedly I will get more HD channels. My first card will be free and my 2nd will be $1.99 a month. Install is supposed to be $17 for the truck to roll over. I asked for 1 M card, but I'm guessing I'll get 2 regular cards. Anyone else here have Comcast in Central Illinois for the install yet? We are in an area that had Insight communications but was recently bought out and transitioned to Comcast, so I'm not sure how things will go.


----------



## equinoxx

Comcast, suburban Boston here. Bought my THD last Friday, and since I was already out, and it was just five minutes away, I stopped by my local office to schedule my cc install. There were two people in line ahead of me; but it beat waiting on hold in a phone queue. Inside of ten minutes, I had an appointment set for Tuesday, and a quote of $13.95 for the truck roll.

Tuesday, a contractor comes and installs a Motorola POD2000, swearing it's an M-card, despite the TiVo reporting that an S-card is in the slot. I tell him that if it's going to operate as an S-card, I'll need two; he says the work order only calls for one card, and leaves. I've got my digital and HD channels, but only one tuner. So... pick up the phone, call Comcast. The CSR I reach says she'll issue a come-back to dispatch. A little later, Comcast calls me back, and I talk to another CSR who apologetically explains that a multi-stream card was not specified on the work order, and the installers only pick up what they need for each day's slate from the warehouse. She schedules a new truck roll for the following day (yesterday). 

Wednesday, a different contractor shows up, and the first thing he says is, "you need a multi-stream card installed?" I show him to the THD, he pulls the POD2000, pops in a new card which, after a second or two, the TiVo reports as an M-card and calls in the new data. The THD reports the card paired properly, but still only shows a single tuner. The contractor waits while I re-do guided setup. We converse a bit while waiting for setup to complete, and he says that dispatch seems to call him a lot to install TiVo software on Comcast DVRs, or to straighten out CableCARD problems. Nice to know they sent the go-to guy... but I can't help wishing they'd sent him a day earlier.  Setup completes, both tuners are rocking the digital goodness and the contractor is off to finish his day's work (a re-connect, a disconnect, moving a modem and two phone service installs). All told, he was here for about an hour and a half, but 90% of that time was literally spent waiting, either in the hold queue for a rep at the headend to provision the card, or for guided setup to complete.

Took two trips, but all-in-all, I'm gonna count myself ahead of the game.


----------



## arlington

My M-Card from Comcast in Arlington, Virginia, is entirely free. No one-time charge. No monthly charge. There was not even an installation charge, because I got it as part of an upgrade to digital service. 

Getting the card was the difficult part.  There is a severe shortage of CableCards and no system for waitlisting customers. Comcast customers who have waited one day for a CableCard are given the same priority for CableCards as customers who have waited six months.

Comcast personnel will tell you that you should "wait" to schedule an appointment until CableCards are stock. But given that CableCards stay in stock for only a day or two and given that appointments for installation must be scheduled several days in advance, customers who wait to schedule appointments when CableCards are in stock find that CableCards are out of stock by the time of their appointment.

Even worse, if a customer is able to schedule an appointment on a day when a CableCard happens to be in stock, the technician is unlikely to be able to install the card. The first time a technician tried to install a CableCard at my home, Comcast warehouse personnel told me that the card could not be connected to the system because it was defective. The technician assured me that the card was probably not defective, but that this is what warehouse personnel routinely say when they dont know how to configure the system to accept a CableCard. Their CableCard training has been completely inadequate.

The only reason I have a CableCard today is that, the second time a technician tried to install a CableCard at my home, I refused to accept a Comcast warehouse personnels claim that the card was defective. Indeed, I threw somewhat of a tantrum. This led the technician to move up the chain and call a Comcast head-in technician who was finally able to configure the system to accept the card.


----------



## topjazz

aaronwt said:


> They charge me zero here in Woodbridge for two cable cards. When I had six with them last year they also charged me zero. Whether they are supposed to or not I don't know, but it's certainly better than the $24 I pay for 8 cable cards from FiOS.


Sorry to hear that. I had been frustrated to the point I was considering finally dumping Comcast and moving to Verizon. Maybe I just need to calm down (or expect to pay more).


----------



## rick123

Comcast Cable card install in Southern NH - Part 2

Appointment was today. Window from 8-11am. Tech showed up at 9:20am.

Came to door with a Comcast DVR. Thought that was the job... Had no cablecards with him. 

Was actually a very nice guy (I find out later that he is a contractor, not a Comcast employee), went to office and was back at about 10am. Had 2 single stream cards (Scientific Atlanta brand). Had told me before he left that Comcast has discontinued supplying or installing Multi stream cards (must be because they can get the extra $1.50 out of you for the second SS).

I had the HD tivo up and running for the week prior to the appointment, so it was set up and had all the software updates. I turned on the tv and brought up the tivo menu. The tech opened up the tivo CC door and popped both cards in at once. I told him what the instructions said (1 at a time) and he told me he had recently been briefed it no longer mattered. He copied the info off one of the tivo CC setup screens and then phoned in the info (CC serial #'s, CC tm #'s, and Host ID #'s) to a Comcast tech rep who activated the cards.

That was it. He flipped thru the channels, I saw some HD stuff as he flipped thru, and when there was no actual picture on a channel the channel number was listed so I figured the cards were working because the tivo would not tune in those channels prior to having the cards installed.

I thanked him and off he went. 

I ran thru guided setup again as the instructions said and all went well.

After guided setup I figured I'd enjoy some HD tv. That's when I found that there was a problem. As I investigated using the tivo CC menu to test channels I found that CC 2 was working normally. CC 1 was only receiving the basic network HD channels and a few other random digital channels. 

(I guess I was lucky that it was CC 1 that had the problem, if CC 2 was the problem I would not have found out because tivo uses CC 1 for live tv and all would have appeared normal until tivo needed to tune a channel with cc 2).

So back on the phone. I get thru to a tech person who tries to reactivate cc 1. No luck. Not knowing how long this will take, I ask if I can swap the cards around so I can at least have live tv working. She says ok. 

That doesn't work, you can't hot swap the cards, neither worked in the other slot...

We left them in the new slots, she called the original tech who was still in the area, and told me he would be returning. He called me about 10 minutes later and I explained what was going on, he said he would call back. He did a few minutes later, said he would be back around 3pm with a new card.

While I waited, I swapped the cards back, and they eventually both reactivated to the original (cc 2 working, cc1 not) state.

When the tech got back to my house around 3:15 he looked thru some other screens and saw that CC 1 was not getting emm's (something like that). He called in to the Comcast tech, who tried some stuff to reactivate CC 1 that didn't work. 

While on hold, he told me that Comcast did not provide any real training to him as a contractor and he was learning as he went along, but he had already found that it really mattered who he got when he called Comcast for activation or help, as some of the Comcast reps were much more competent than others.

He eventually moved up the food chain to a different tech rep at Comcast. This one seemed to understand what the issue was, had us go to the tivo CC screen that showed the status of the emm's. Some magic was worked at Comcast, the CC 1 started to get emm's, and presto-chango CC 1 was now working.

That's it, all worked normally after that. My order form says I will be charged $5 for the first card and $1.50 for the second. 

Now for the internal HD upgrade, which from what I have read is going to be much easier than those I have performed using mfs tools.


----------



## Majik45

Thought I would reply with my experience with Comcast in the Peoria, IL area on Saturday. The tech rep showed up in the early part of his 1-5pm window. He brought 2 M cards with him for the tivo which I was glad to see they actually had M cards here. He said he hadn't done a whole lot of cable card installs on Tivos, only about 3 in the last year around here. He said the cable card technology was getting better, but that they were still having lots of problems with installing cable cards in actual TV's. Usually this was because the TV's needed firmware upgrades to get the cable cards to work. Of course comcast doesn't know about this, and neither do the users which cause lots of frustrations.

Anyway, the guy put in the M card, and I went ahead and ran through the tivo menus according to the instructions as he thought I would know more about where I needed to go in the menus. He copied down the codes he needed that were picked up by the tivo, and went outside to call in the numbers to a tech. Once he came back in, we ran through the guided set-up again, and it was working fine picking up all kinds of HD channels and everything I needed. I was even getting some HD stations that he didn't think I should be getting which was a bonus for me (he could care less if I was getting more than I was supposed to). Total time was probably about 45 minutes, but most of that was spent with him on the phone or downloading the new guide information. No problems really to speak of other than my analog stations being a little choppy at first, but a quick reboot of the tivo fixed that. The best part is that I only technically have 1 cable card now, so Comcast shouldn't be able to charge me for that since the first one is free.

I'm thinking that slowly but surely cable card installations are becoming more common and the technology is catching up to avoid some of the earlier problems.


----------



## garath

Pluses and Minuses for my install in Ansonia, CT on Saturday.

Minus is the rep that took my order had little clue what she was doing with Cablecards. She insisted that Comcast did not carry M-stream cards at all. She even 'checked with her supervisor'. So I relented and asked for 2 S-steam cards. I also asked that she make a note for the tech to bring spares as I have read about the high failure rate. She proceeded to tell me that wouldn't be possible as each card is paired to a system and spares wouldn't be feasible. I didn't want to argue so I let it go.

Additional minus was getting a call from the installer Saturday morning near the end of the window saying he would be there shortly only to get a call right back saying "oh, I didn't realize this was a cablecard install. I'm just a subcontracter, we aren't allowed to do CC installs. I called Comcast and they'll send out a guy but not sure when".

An hour later the real Comcast tech called asking what I needed. I told him 2 S-stream cards or a single M-stream card. I noted that the girl on the phone said they didn't carry M-stream cards but he said "Oh, yeah we do." When he showed up he had 3 M-stream cards. It took trying all 3 before we finally got positive CP Auth, EMMs processed and subsequently HD digital channels showing up.

Seems to be working great now though! Overall thumbs up. They seem to be getting better - at least from the tech side of things. Customer service and sales really need re-education on cable cards though. Ordering it was a frustrating process and none of the people I spoke to in that dept demonstrated a clear understanding of the product.


----------



## DCipher

Boston Area (Andover) Comcast:

Adding TivoHD - non-primary outlet fee of $5/month, 1st cablecard free, and they say they have M-Cards so that should be it. 2nd cablecard would be $1.50/month.

Keeping existing HD cable box is $6/month.

How do folks get comcast to waive the $5 additional outlet monthly fee? Seems like such a bogus charge.

Truck roll is $13.95 (they don't stock them in any of the offices around me).

thx


----------



## ajny

rick123 said:


> (I guess I was lucky that it was CC 1 that had the problem, if CC 2 was the problem I would not have found out because tivo uses CC 1 for live tv and all would have appeared normal until tivo needed to tune a channel with cc 2).


Not sure I understand- Tivo uses both CCs for live TV/recordings. To switch between CCs, just press the Live TV buttone a second time and it toggles between the two CCs. I have a M-type card, and each press of the Live TV button toggles to the other tuner/stream. I have not tested it with two S-type cards, but I believe it should work. I did not know abt this feature, believe it or not, my comcast installer told me about this feature. (and no, he was not able to get the the cablecard working....a subsequent visit by another installer got the M-card working. FWIW, I am in central NJ).


----------



## FPDoc

Majik45 said:


> Anyone else here have Comcast in Central Illinois for the install yet? We are in an area that had Insight communications but was recently bought out and transitioned to Comcast, so I'm not sure how things will go.


I am in Central Illinois; Decatur, Illinois. We also had Insight Communications which is now Comcast "Craptastic". I am in week #7 of trying to get my new TiVo HD up and running. Initially of course Comcast blamed TiVo and vice versa. At this point I have my third TiVo unit via exchange and have the same problems placing this solely in Comcast's Court. The recurring issue is that after a few hours I will lose all nondigital programming on both cards. They had advised me Multi-cards are not available in this area. My HD channels will always work. If I restart the TiVo, all channels work beautifully on both tuners but not for more than about two hours. Sometimes less than 10 minutes and I will lose all the non-HD channels. We have gone through an amazing amount of troubleshooting and had made absolutely no improvements.

I have been watching these forums and could not find anyone with the same problem. No one at TiVo or Comcast had heard of this problem. However, I finally feel like we may be getting somewhere. Finally on 05/09/2008 I received an email from one of the local Comcast support people indicating that Comcast has discovered a connectivity problem to a server at Insight that is creating issues with cable cards. Apparently this only effects new cable cards going into accounts and cable cards being changed on existing accounts in all Central Illinois sites. At this point they are "working on a fix" but an ETA is unknown at this point.

I hope this helps others avoid wasting their time trying a bunch of fixes that will not work. Regardless of the final outcome here, I can't wait until Verizon FIOS comes to this area.


----------



## BeanMeScot

Just called to get my Tivo HD cablecards installed. She said it would be $17.95 for the install and $1.xx per month for the card. I told her it could take an M card. We will see what the guy shows up with. 

I have had the Tivo going in a different room to make sure it worked since it is a refurb. Do I need to set it up and move it into the living room before they arrive? I haven't set up my account with Tivo yet (I have owned a Tivo for many years but it was a DirecTivo so I don't have an acct). Do I need to set up the account after we get the cablecards working? Or should I go ahead and get that set up?


----------



## Gregor

BeanMeScot said:


> Just called to get my Tivo HD cablecards installed. She said it would be $17.95 for the install and $1.xx per month for the card. I told her it could take an M card. We will see what the guy shows up with.
> 
> I have had the Tivo going in a different room to make sure it worked since it is a refurb. Do I need to set it up and move it into the living room before they arrive? I haven't set up my account with Tivo yet (I have owned a Tivo for many years but it was a DirecTivo so I don't have an acct). Do I need to set up the account after we get the cablecards working? Or should I go ahead and get that set up?


I would go ahead and set everything up, run Guided Setup. Force a couple of connections so it upgrades to the latest software version.


----------



## jimbo1mcm

Why would we want to force upgrades to 9.3 when there are so many problems?My plan is going like this: My unit came with 8.1.... and I did the guided setup, and pulled the phone line. I have guide data to May 29. The Comcast guy is coming Monday to install two cable cards. If he gets it running properly, I will wait awhile to go to 9.3. In the meantime, I will probably try and make an image of the drive with 8.1 on it.


----------



## bigpatky

i've got a tivo hd with an m-card. i haven't had any problems since i bought it 3 months ago. all of a sudden this morning, abc hd, nbc hd, pbs hd, and fox hd are not getting a signal. every other hd and regular channels are coming in fine. i restarted my tivo, talked to comcast support and they couldn't do anything. they are sending someone out on wednesday morning to take a look at it. i hate waiting on a tech. 

i also asked them which hd channels they leave unencrypted because my tv has a atsc qam tuner. i needed to watch a game on nbc in hd and he told me my tv needed to have another cable card installed otherwise i wouldn't be able to get any hd stations. i asked if it was even the channels i could get ota with an antenna and he confirmed i wouldn't be able to get any hd stations at all without a cable card or an antenna. 

well, i plugged the cable into the tv and ran a channel scan and i get all of the ota hd stations through the cable without a box or cable card. it didn't look that great, though. too compressed. but much better than the sd stations. it seemed to me that the comcast rep on the phone was just ignorant. not like the tech that came out to set up my internet that told me even if i bought my own wireless router, it wouldn't work unless i called up comcast so they could charge me monthly for the privilege of using the internet wirelessly. that was just deceitful. he told me 3-4 other lies when he came out. 

anyone have any suggestions to get those hd stations working so i don't have to wait for the tech guy to come out on wednesday? tivo hd with one m-card installed. all stations come in fine except for 4 hd stations. other hd stations come in fine too. please help.


----------



## davidatfsu

I've had a number of S2 TiVos for years. Never bothered to upgrade to TiVoHD, since I never had an HDTV... until now. Comcast will be out to set up my cable here in Atlanta, GA in a couple weeks. Wanted some hardcore TiVo fan feedback.

Keeping in mind that I absolutely love TiVo and would hate to lose that interface, is it really worth buying a TiVoHD, paying more to TiVo per month (keeping the S2 in the bedroom), paying to install the CableCARDs, etc. rather than just getting the HD DVR from Comcast? Has anyone had Comcast HD DVR experience and switched back to TiVo?

Forgive me if this is not the correct thread to ask this... Just point me in the right direction.


----------



## dswallow

davidatfsu said:


> Has anyone had Comcast HD DVR experience and switched back to TiVo?


I have (2) Series 3 units, (1) TiVo HD and (1) Comcast DVR (SA8300HD). I keep the Comcast DVR for access to OnDemand. All I can say is if I had to actually use a Comcast DVR as my primary receiver, I'd probably give up TV. It really feels like going back to the dark ages, like when one had to program VCR's and ensure tapes were rewound and the record tab hadn't been broken off.


----------



## aaronwt

Why don't you try the Comcast HD DVR and see how long it takes you to dump it and go back to TiVo.
If you had never used a TiVo you probably would like the Comcast HD DVR because you would have no idea what you are missing. But after using a TiVo, you would realize how crappy the other DVR solutions are.


----------



## BeanMeScot

aaronwt said:


> Why don't you try the Comcast HD DVR and see how long it takes you to dump it and go back to TiVo.
> If you had never used a TiVo you probably would like the Comcast HD DVR because you would have no idea what you are missing. But after using a TiVo, you would realize how crappy the other DVR solutions are.


:up: The Comcast DVR isn't bad until you compare it to Tivo. The worst part about the DVR is the trouble it has with conflicts and it has no 28 day rule. I love to watch series on Discovery and the Comcast DVR will record the same show over and over and over and over. And it will sometimes delete stuff to do that. Stuff that I haven't had time to watch yet. I will be glad to have my Tivo HD hooked up on Wed.


----------



## Majik45

I have an HD Tivo, my parents have the Comcast DVR. I can't stand the interface and working with the Comcast DVR because I have Tivo. My parents love the Comcast DVR and think it's great because they didn't have anything like it before they got it. I guess it depends on your perspective.


----------



## Gregor

BeanMeScot said:


> :up: The Comcast DVR isn't bad until you compare it to Tivo. The worst part about the DVR is the trouble it has with conflicts and it has no 28 day rule. I love to watch series on Discovery and the Comcast DVR will record the same show over and over and over and over. And it will sometimes delete stuff to do that. Stuff that I haven't had time to watch yet. I will be glad to have my Tivo HD hooked up on Wed.





Majik45 said:


> I have an HD Tivo, my parents have the Comcast DVR. I can't stand the interface and working with the Comcast DVR because I have Tivo. My parents love the Comcast DVR and think it's great because they didn't have anything like it before they got it. I guess it depends on your perspective.


Yep, it's exactly a perspective problem. If you've never seen/used a DVR, the cable company ones are pretty good, as compared to say, a VCR.

Once you've seen TiVo, the cable company dvrs suddenly become craptacular. A year with the original HD dvr from Comcast got me twitching to the point where I bought the S3 on launch day, and adding lifetime cost me another $300, IIRC. I consider it $1100 well spent.


----------



## jimbo1mcm

Called and scheduled an install of 2 cable cards in my series 3 Tivo. I specifically told the scheduler that I wanted someone who had done it before and to absolutely call me before he/she came. Got the call today. The installer thought that he was putting a card in a tv. He had never done a Tivo. I told him not to come and find someone who knew what they were doing and re-schedule me. They said they found someone and I am scheduled for tomorrow. They just don't get it!!!!! I will post the results of tomorrow's visit. I have low expectations and I am sure they will be met.


----------



## jacindc

We've been using the Comcast HD DVR (Motorola 3416) for a while now, alongside DirecTivo boxes, so I've got a lot of experience with both. But a Series 3 HD Tivo is on its way. and we're cancelling DirecTV. As someone said above, the biggest (and really to me, only) really annoying downfall of the Motorola box is the inability to not record something it's already recorded in the last 30 days. If it had that, I probably would have stuck with the Comcast DVR despite being one the earliest and most vociferous adopters of Tivo. (My original 14-hour Phillips Tivo is still chugging along!)

That's comparing the Comcast DVR to a DirecTivo, of course. The networking/to-go options of a Series 3 Tivo really make it no contest, I imagine. But I can see why some people, if they've never had an actual Tivo, would be quite happy with the Comcast/Moto boxes. They're not godawful.


----------



## jlib

jimbo1mcm said:


> ...The installer thought that he was putting a card in a tv. He had never done a Tivo. I told him not to come and find someone who knew what they were doing and re-schedule me. They said they found someone and I am scheduled for tomorrow...


Installing the Cable Cards is trivial. You could do it yourself. The TiVo instructions have all the details deeded. What is critical is the person the installer gets connected with when calling in that matters. Fortunately, you only had a day delay. It would not have been worth waiting any longer. Just keep the remote in your hands and you should be OK.


----------



## DigitalAnarchist

Had Comcast just install 2 M-cards (Motorola) in my 2 THDs last week. Installer was very good, they installed fine and just work. I expected the worst and got the best.

Location: Northern CA / Bay Area


----------



## jimbo1mcm

Connecticut. My appointment was scheduled for 11-2 yesterday. No call. No show. I called Comcast and they apologized and offered me a $20 credit. I took it. They said someone would call me in 30 minutes. No call. I called Comcast again. Got another $20 credit. They said that definitely someone would call me. No call. I rescheduled for tomorrow. A monopoly is a wonderful way to run a business. There is no pressure to perform.


----------



## steinercat

DigitalAnarchist said:


> Had Comcast just install 2 M-cards (Motorola) in my 2 THDs last week. Installer was very good, they installed fine and just work. I expected the worst and got the best.
> 
> Location: Northern CA / Bay Area


Yeps, had mine installed about 3 weeks ago here in Foster City.

The guy knew exactly what he was doing, and installed on a Sunday. (Except for the part when he pulled the cable card without turning the THD off - I didn't know you could do that...but no harm came of it as I ran setup when he re-inserted)

Only problem now is I only get 1 Starz channel in the SD lineup. I'll get that fixed next.


----------



## BeanMeScot

Installer is here now. He picked up 2 cards even though the order was for 1 because he knew he would need 2 but we are getting error 161-1 on the 2nd card. We have tried it in both slots. It does seem like this is a fatal error. The other card is working fine. Ironically, that was the extra card he picked up. He tried to get an M card but they didn't have any. We are THIS far into using these cards and they STILL don't have them?


----------



## BeanMeScot

A few questions. I have a Tivo HD which came with 3 free months using the 12 month service. Once the 3 months are up, can you go in and change to another plan, like Lifetime, without penalty?

I signed up for the Tivo service. How long before the DVR recognizes it? I had it connect to Tivo shortly after paying for the service but it still doesn't think I have service.

I am running the picture from the HDMI to my Receiver and my receiver to my TV and the picture is not nearly as good as the picture I am getting from my Comcast DVR. I did it that way because my TV only has one HDMI input and I have 2 (and soon to be 3) devices that use HDMI. Is the Receiver causing the poor picture quality? It is a good receiver. Denon AV788. How could I get a better picture?


----------



## itcrashed

*Day 1: * 
Ordered TiVo S3 + TiVo Wireless adapter online.

*Day 2: * 
Anxiously awaiting my shipment and doing lots of research on this forum!

*Day 3:* 
9:00 am Recieved my shipment
12:00 pm Traded my Comcast Motorola DVR for two M-Cards at the Comcast Store. The gal at the counter knew exactly what I was doing and even asked if it was a TiVo S3 that these cards were going in.
5:00 pm Installed my TiVo S3 with the wireless adapter, activated my TiVo online and started Guided Setup. I wrote down the serial number/host id/and data id of both cards. I inserted both M-Cards and took about 10 minutes to get familiar with all the menus and then called Comcast Customer Support to activate.
5:30 pm CSR knew what I wanted and he knew what he was doing on his end. We had both cards activated and validated in about 20 minutes.
6:00 pm All the channels and packages I ordered worked on both Cable Cards!
7:30 pm All the program data was updated. I noticed my TiVo was on v8.0 so I did a few manual updates.
9:00 pm My TiVo was updated to v9.3.
10:00 pm Installed TiVo Desktop on my PC and upgraded to Plus.
11:00 pm Install 100% complete!

My experience with setup was way ahead of my expectations (especially after reading most of this thread.) It really only took half a day to get everything running properly. No truck roll needed.

It really helped to get all of the Cable Card info all in one spot and to be familiar with the Cable Card menu BEFORE calling Comcast support. (It also helped that I previously owned 2x Lifetime S2 boxes in the past - so I knew how TiVos worked in general.)

I suppose I was lucky that my CSR knew what he was doing. He even gave me his direct extension to call him if there was any problem after activating. He did admit that older, saltier CSRs refuse to learn the applications they use in their system to activate Cable Cards and that is why so many people have many problems getting it setup properly.

...one last thing...we'll see what the Comcast bill looks like. I'm curious to see if they entered all my services correctly: Single digital port with 2 cable cards.


----------



## jimbo1mcm

Another missed appointment today, got another $20 credit, plus they waived the truck roll fee. Finally got a tech late in the day who knew what he was doing and the cards got installed and activated in about 45 minutes. Now I just have to wait for the 9.3 freeze!!!


----------



## jjobev

I purchased an TivoHD a couple of weeks ago and a Comcast tech came and installed the M card without too many problems. Subsequent to that, my Tivo stopped working correctly, so I exchanged for a new box last night. I put the M-Card into the new TivoHD and I am getting all channels except for HBO, Showtime, Starz and Mojo. I spent about 5 hours on the phone with Tivo and Comcast last night. Some people seemed helpful and some were not helpful at all. However, I was still never able to get these channels working. I think that they did the pairing to make sure the Host ID matched and I even tried with another M-card since the tech left a second one when he came to install thinking I needed that. I don't want to have someone come out again. I feel like with two cards in my possession I should be able to get this done over the phone. Do you all have any suggestions of specific things I should be asking the Comcast people to look for or perform over the phone? We tried sending multiple hits to the box, but I think they had the wrong Host ID for many of those tries even though I had given them the information. Thanks


----------



## jimbo1mcm

Re-do the guided setup and make sure you select the premium channels when asked.


----------



## jjobev

I've tried the guided set up a couple of times. When I try to go to HBO for example, the Tivo banner tells me the channel name and programming info, however, it gives me the screen that says "this screen is shown on behalf of you cable provider" and then lists the cablecard id, host id, data, etc. I remember the comcast tech having to read this info when he called back to the office and I provided info from this page to the comcast person I spoke to on the phone. I am trying to figure out if there are any specific things that I should "guide" them to focus on since they don't seem to know to much.


----------



## SMWinnie

Comcast just bumped their local plant from 550MHz to 860MHz and - tada - new HD channels.

We're getting the new channels on our Motorola 6412P3. The TiVoHD has the new channels in the guide data, but we only get a "Channel Not Available" message.

I'm guessing this is an authorization issue and that I need to call Comcast. Are there any magic words that will help the CSR figure out how to help?


----------



## nirisahn

I had my M card installed Wednesday. When I originally set the appointment, I asked if they have M cards. The person making the appointment insisted they only have S cards. When the installer showed up, I asked him if he had M cards and he said he's had them for about 4 months. I asked if he could put in an M card instead of 2 S cards. When the tech called in to give the matchup info, the person he spoke to kept insisting the box needed two cards. It took a while for him to finally straighten things out.

The whole process took about an hour. It would have been less, but the plug came out when he turned the box to see where if the cards went in from the back and when he plugged it back in the TiVo to started to process an update. I was worried the machine would need an hour to process and I'd have to reschedule the appointment. The tech had just hung up the phone from trying to arrange for me to call in the information and finish the match up when the update finished processing.

Compared to some of the stories I've read here, I'd say the process went relatively smoothly. I love my new HDTiVo!


----------



## jwdawso

I bought a TivoHD for Mother's Day. The installer came the day before, and had one M card. The initial install seemed to go smoothly, but ended up with error 161-38. The installer talked to the provisioner, and he said it was in the system as a S card. He changed it, then "rebuilt" it, which took care of the problem. The TivoHD has worked great ever since!


----------



## Turtleboy

I'm still holding off on my Comcast cablecard install. The OTA reception on all the local HD channels is fantastic. If there was anything worthwhile on the premium stations, I probably would have gone ahead. 

I still have my HD CAble box, but I never use it. I think I may go ahead soon though. I guess I'm waiting for them to get more experience with installs.


----------



## pbw

I just wanted to chime in with my frustrating CA Bay Area installation experience (Moto M-Card, TivoHD):
1) Installer came and seemed to know what he was doing. But after activating the M-Card, I saw error 161-38 briefly pop up and asked him about it. He said it was common and to ignore it. After a few minutes, I started receiving most channels but not all (I only have the Digital Starter package). He said all the channels will tune after about an hour so I stupidly let him leave.
2) After 24 hours, I still didn't even get expanded basic channels (such as ESPN) or any HD channels besides locals (which I don't care about since I have great OTA reception). So I called. They tried resending a signal a bunch of times and then finally said I must have a bad card. I went to the office and picked up another one.
3) Installed the 2nd card and activated. I had the exact same problem. The phone tech gave me some bogus excuse that the card was still showing it was "at the warehouse" and therefore they couldn't properly activate it. I asked them several times to double check with a supervisor. Wasted 30 min and I eventually had to go to the office and get another card anyway.
4) Went to the office and the people there said the phone tech was crazy. They showed me the card was registered properly in the system. So I took it back and went home. They suggested I call and ask for a supervisor to help activate it.
5) Went home and called again. I explained the situation and had the issue elevated a few times and still nothing. They said they HAD to send an installer out but I refused. I kept asking what that installer would do that they couldn't do. Eventually, they got it working. My guess is this post http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=5990587#post5990587 by Thanatos explains their ineptness. I wish I studies these forums better beforehand.

Ugh.

To further infuriate me: I signed up for some postcard bundle that gives me Digital Starter plus Internet for $57/mo (great deal). When I signed up, I specifically asked if I could add premium channels or other digital packages and they said "of course. You can even change your programming it over the internet" (falsehood #1). Based on this, I took the plunge and bought a TivoHD with $299 Lifetime (as previous standalone owner; I'm switching from DirecTV since they were going to force me to retire my HR10-250).

When I asked to add more digital channels, they told me I had to give up the bundle price and pay standard rates!! I told them this was unacceptable since the person I signed up with told me otherwise and that this was a classic bait and switch. Even a supervisor refused to help me (believe me, I was super calm and nice). I find it ridiculous that I am offering to pay them more money and they won't accept it. I was so fed up with Comcast (also due to the installation hassle) that I almost cancelled on the spot - I still might (although I'd have to sell the TivoHD). I can't believe I conned myself into going back to Comcast after seven 100%-problem-free years with DirecTV. I'll probably switch back to DTV after the 12 month pricing expires...


----------



## whitenet

Turtleboy said:


> I'm still holding off on my Comcast cablecard install. The OTA reception on all the local HD channels is fantastic. If there was anything worthwhile on the premium stations, I probably would have gone ahead.
> 
> I still have my HD CAble box, but I never use it. I think I may go ahead soon though. I guess I'm waiting for them to get more experience with installs.


Turtleboy,
How are your connections to tivo hd done to receive local HD OTA channels? I just upgraded to tivo hd from a series 2 and I used to get all the HD local ota channels by going to standby and relying on the antenna built into my hd tv. I have the coax connected from tivo hd antenna jack to antenna jack on tv and do channel scan for cable and antenna but not get nothing in standby. Any advice suggestions appreciated.


----------



## rvsj

The antenna jack on your TiVo has to be connected to your antenna. The TiVo is connected to the TV via HDMI or component cables.
Use the tuner in the TiVo to select the channel that you want. The tuner in the TV is not used at all.


----------



## Brute

Got the M-card installed in my new TiVo HD yesterday.

The gentleman that came to my door was great. Courteous and knowledgeable. We installed the CC, and midway through guided set-up a CC (161-38) error popped up. He called in while guided set-up was finishing. Whoever he called fixed the problem. By the time set-up was done, everything was working perfectly.

I couldn't have asked for an easier, more pleasant experience. :up:


----------



## BeanMeScot

More contractors came by yesterday to try to get a 2nd cablecard to work in my TivoHD. The first time he put the card in, it didn't give him any information on the pairing screen. He went back and forth a few times and it finally populated. Then it kept changing to error 161-4. He had it bumped a few times and it finally cleared up. I left it alone for a good long time hoping it was just trying to download stuff. It was still working last night. Do you think this card is going to give me trouble down the road?


----------



## SMWinnie

SMWinnie said:


> Comcast just bumped their local plant from 550MHz to 860MHz and - tada - new HD channels.
> 
> We're getting the new channels on our Motorola 6412P3. The TiVoHD has the new channels in the guide data, but we only get a "Channel Not Available" message.
> 
> I'm guessing this is an authorization issue and that I need to call Comcast. Are there any magic words that will help the CSR figure out how to help?


I note that I'm getting "Not Tuned: Wrong Card State" when I try to tune the new channels.

There are a few posts describing problems similar to this and suggesting that this is a channel map problem that Comcast needs to fix. Any suggestions?


----------



## royzda1

I just installed my Tivo HD yesterday. Picked up a Multistream card from the Nashville Comcast office. I put it in my Tivo, call Comcast and 30 seconds later the CSR tells me it's setup and ready to go. I didn't provide them with any info from the CableCard config screen. I check my channels and I'm only receiving 2-9 (analog) and 231-245 (HD). I call them back, they assure me everything is ok on their end and schedule a tech to come out. I also have a CableCard slot in my tv so I stick the card in there and only receive the same channels as above. Could this be a problem with the card? I assumed the cards were all or nothing. I previously had a POS motorola dvr and received all the channels I'm subscribed to. BTW, they told me the M-card had no monthly charge. One S-card was also free but they charge a monthly fee for the second. I had a Tivo 3 years ago and didn't realize how much I missed it until I heard the 'ding' and saw the little Tivo guy. I got a little misty eyed!!!


----------



## AutoJames

old tivo user, still have my series 1 in service  Recently decided that I could stand the Comcast DVR no longer and that there was no info about when they would be rolling out TiVO software themselves so I bit the bullet and purchased an HD unit. (is there a thread somewhere for just ragging on how horrible absolutely every decision they made in the UI design on the comcast DVR? I'll try not to whine about it here...) Drove to the local cable service place and picked up an MCard to go in it no problem. They did know they existed and that they could give me one, they just weren't sure where to find them in the office. Had to go through several cabinets to find one.

They assured me at the office that scanning the thing into their computer would activate it and the TiVO is not real clear telling you that it's not activated, you have to go into the cable card screens pretty deep and decode all that gibberish. A call to Comcast got it activated, but even after a reboot I still got nothing.

After another call I finally got some stations, but I was limited to analog and no HD. The local networks came in digital and in HD, but everything else was analog, or a grey screen.

Talking to a few more reps on the phone, all of whom seemed intelligent and were very friendly but were completely unable to make the box do anything different. According to what I can find to read here and on TiVO's site, the cable card is both pared and validated. It is locked into it's OOB channel and has received the channel map. I can even tune it to a digital channel and go look at the diagnostics screen and see that the modulation type is QAM 256 and that the channel is locked. So it IS receiving all the information, but I still get a grey screen for digital content.

Further reading on TiVO's site says that might be something with the card, or the headend being configured to expect me to be a 2-way device, when the TiVO is a one way device? So it would not actually get any of it's EMM's or entitlement packets that tell it just what I'm supposed to be allowed to watch. Does anybody have any experience with this? I just got off the phone with a 4th service guy at comcast who, after giving me the full talking to about how these boxes only support 2 separate cards and not the MCard, ultimately accepted my diagnosis, but after fighting with his machine said it would not allow him to change the address type whatever that means.

So he's going to find someone who can change that and call me back. Once this is all sorted out though i'm really looking forward to having my TiVO back! Even my 7 year old daughter could program the old TiVO and put on her shows and things for her baby brother. Nobody but me can make the comcast thing do anything at all. What a nightmare.

Thanks!


----------



## Mark95841

I am in Sacramento and have Comcast coming over Monday morning and wonder if there are others in Sacramento that wouldn't mind sharing the Sac Comcast situation or if there is anything I should be aware of. I have had TiVo HD for the past six months using my antenna and it has worked great. I am hoping whoever comes out is familiar with TiVo setups with the TiVo HD and Multi Stream cable cards. Any advice or suggestions are welcome.


----------



## blulegend

How much can I expect to pay for equipment per month if I want to keep a cable box for on demand stuff and put 2 S cards in a Series 3?


----------



## rick123

You will continue to pay whatever you pay now for your cable equipment. Here in Southern NH I pay $5 for the first SS cablecard and $1.50 for the second, so when I added my tivo HD (and made no other changes to my cable equipment or channels) my total bill went up $6.50. 

That said, seems different all across the country, Some pay less some pay more, Comcast seems to make it up as they go. As example, the tech that installed my 2 cards last month insisted that Comcast discontinued MS cards months ago!


----------



## blulegend

I'm wondering because having a cable box and a TiVo would make it 2 outlets and on top of that I would need more than one CC.


----------



## drcos

SMWinnie said:


> I note that I'm getting "Not Tuned: Wrong Card State" when I try to tune the new channels.


The TiVo does not know where the channel is. This will happen when you tune a channel that is not there. Try restarting the box so that your card(s) will reload the channel map from the headend.

I can duplicate this error by trying to tune a non-existant channel (i.e., 460).
If you don't get the channel, but don't get the "Wrong Card State" message, check your CC screen to see if you're getting ECMs and EMMs. If they are (and stay) zero, the card thinks you do not get (subscribe to) that channel.


----------



## dbd

I have Comcast in Montgomery County (Maryland). I have what used to be called their "basic and preferred service" which provided analog access to the basic cable, plus History, CNBC, MSNBC, CNN, etc.

I expect my two TivoHDs to arrive this week. When they get here I'm going to hook them up so I can talk to Tivo about switching over the service from my two Tivo Series 2 boxes, both with lifetime service.

The only drawback is that I won't be able to have a Comcast person bring cable cards until June 19th. My request specifies to bring "two m-card (multistream) cable cards for two separate Tivo HD devices."

The phone rep (who took my order for the call) said I didn't need to make any service alterations--that I would get High Def with cable cards. She also said that one cable card was free while the other cost $1. I asked if that was a recurring or one-time $1 charge, and she said one-time.

Is what she said right? No service alteration? $1 one-time for a second card?


----------



## SMWinnie

drcos said:


> The TiVo does not know where the channel is. This will happen when you tune a channel that is not there. Try restarting the box so that your card(s) will reload the channel map from the headend.
> 
> I can duplicate this error by trying to tune a non-existant channel (i.e., 460).
> If you don't get the channel, but don't get the "Wrong Card State" message, check your CC screen to see if you're getting ECMs and EMMs. If they are (and stay) zero, the card thinks you do not get (subscribe to) that channel.


drcos, thanks for your reply. I've tried a couple of reboots, followed by the blue "Acquiring Channel Information...please stare directly at the magical spinning ball" screen without success.

I need to get smarter about the CC diagnostics screens. F'rinstance, I'm not sure exactly where in the TiVo menus to look to see the incoming ECMs and EMMS. [naive]Aside from a Comcast support rep "hitting" the box on purpose, should I expect to see ECMs and EMMs on a regular basis?[/naive]

Thanks again for your attention.

_Gee, I wish it were that easy to toggle naïvete._


----------



## Muad'Dib

I have hit a brick wall here with Comcast, even after reading through everything I could find on this issue (this thread has been extremely helpful in my understanding).

New Tivo HD, Motorola M card installed a little over a week ago. Once the tech got it paired up (required him being on the phone to Comcast for almost 1.5 hours) most of my content comes through fine. The problem is I don't get any of my premium content (Starz, Encore, HBO & Mojo). According to the Tivo the card is not validated. Validation key is "Val:? 0x06". 2 tech visits, 3 cards & many hours on the phone later I am still in the same boat. Now Comcast says they have to send a tech out again because they think the Tivo must be faulty & not accepting their validation instructions for the card. 

I know many of you have had similar problems and got them resolved over the phone. If anyone in the Denver area can provide a name of someone at Comcast who can actually help me I will be EXTREMELY grateful! I can't seem to find anyone who doesn't respond with either "Gee we almost never do CableCARDS" or "Why don't you just get a Comcast DVR?". 

Please help!

Thanks,
Justin


----------



## drcos

To see the EMM/ECM screen (with SA cards at least):
Messages & Settings > Account & System Info > CableCARD Decoders >
(pick a card) > CableCARD Menu > SA CableCARD CP Screen
Your ECM count and EMM count should not both be zero (unless you're tuned to a non-subscription channel).
Decryption status will read OK (even on channels you don't get).
Your EID should NOT be 0xffffffff

As I previously said, the "Wrong Card State" indicates a channel that does not exist, or is not mapped. (Also, you would see "No ECMs detected" for Decryption status).


----------



## Muad'Dib

Muad'Dib said:


> If anyone in the Denver area can provide a name of someone at Comcast who can actually help me I will be EXTREMELY grateful!


I successfully answered my own question today and got my card validated. For anyone in the Denver area with these problems I recommend calling Tray Willams - Technical Superviser at Comcast. His # is 303-603-5616. It's all about getting the right person - he had me up and running in no time!


----------



## bradleyx

jimbo1mcm said:


> Re-do the guided setup and make sure you select the premium channels when asked.


Redoing the guided setup seems to be pretty important in overcoming cable card issues. I was on the phone with Comcast Marin for almost an hour tonight trying to get my second M-card activated. I didn't realize until after I'd put the first M-card in yesterday that I needed a second one to use both tuners on my S3. While the first card install was pretty painless, the second one wasn't as much so. Finally, I just pulled both of the cards out, put them back in, and ran guided setup again. Voila! Both tuners are working with all premium channels.


----------



## rkolsen

I went through hell and back getting cable cards to work and so did the tech agents. It took four visits to get them to work properly. One time it just descrambled half of my channels, but no basic cable. HBO worked for a few hours and then didnt work any more and with Showtime I had no luck. 

All the channels come in clear now except a few channels still display "To Be Announced" and I have repeated the guided setup and downloaded new program information several times, but no luck. Any ideas?


----------



## michael new

Woops! My bad I just read the decoder cards info over at Tivo, apparently its differant for the Tivo HD.I thought the M card was a multi card for two tuners. You should only need one M card for two tuners.



bradleyx said:


> Redoing the guided setup seems to be pretty important in overcoming cable card issues. I was on the phone with Comcast Marin for almost an hour tonight trying to get my second M-card activated. I didn't realize until after I'd put the first M-card in yesterday that I needed a second one to use both tuners on my S3. While the first card install was pretty painless, the second one wasn't as much so. Finally, I just pulled both of the cards out, put them back in, and ran guided setup again. Voila! Both tuners are working with all premium channels.


----------



## Mchero

I guess it all depends where you live!

I read MULTIPLE posts about people going to their local Comcast office and picking up cable cards. I went into my local Comcast office to turn in my Comcast Tivo and asked for an M cable card. Person behind the counter told me that Comcast does NOT hand out cable cards. I told her that I read MULTIPLE POSTS about people walking into Comcast offices and getting cable cards. She insisted that it was not true!

Very fustrating! I'm getting an M-Card installed Saturday...What do you bet that I'll know more than the installer! The install is scheduled for 8:00AM. Hopefully the installer won't be in a big hurry to get home like the last one!

Wish me luck!


----------



## husky55

Mchero said:


> I guess it all depends where you live!
> 
> I read MULTIPLE posts about people going to their local Comcast office and picking up cable cards. I went into my local Comcast office to turn in my Comcast Tivo and asked for an M cable card. Person behind the counter told me that Comcast does NOT hand out cable cards. I told her that I read MULTIPLE POSTS about people walking into Comcast offices and getting cable cards. She insisted that it was not true!
> 
> Very fustrating! I'm getting an M-Card installed Saturday...What do you bet that I'll know more than the installer! The install is scheduled for 8:00AM. Hopefully the installer won't be in a big hurry to get home like the last one!
> 
> Wish me luck!


True. In Brandford, CT (Comcast local office location), exactly same thing. Comcast does not hand out cable card, it has to be a technician coming to your house. Same thing for a Comcast set top box.

I would much prefer to do everything myself.

But once it's done, it's done. Best of luck.


----------



## jjobev

This is the second TiVo HD I've had in the last month that is randomly restarting. I sent the first one back and received a new unit a couple of weeks ago. I have been out of town so I don't know how often it has happened on the second box, but it just restarted while I was watching tv (the first time I have noticed this problem on this unit). The fact that the same thing is happening on the new unit makes me think it might be a Comcast cable card related issue rather than a TiVo issue. Have any of you all had this problem? I thought it might have something to do with Comcast sending an update (firmware, channel info?) to the cable card which forced the TiVo to restart. However, with the first box it started happening frequently (i.e. 5 times during the Preakness). Like I mentioned above, this is the first time I have seen it happen on the new unit, but I haven't watched much tv with it yet. I tried searching for this problem when I had the issue with the first unit, but couldn't find anything. Any thoughts??


----------



## Ladd Morse

Anyone in Frederick, Maryland gotten cable cards from Comcast?

Do they have "M" cards?

Can you go to the office to pick up the cable cards or do they require a truck roll?


----------



## janry

OK, I'm not saying this is funny and I'm not recommending doing this - just explaining, this was one guy's way:

http://tennessean.com/apps/pbcs.dll/article?AID=/20080610/NEWS03/806100360



> But it's not the competitors waging this battle  it's a customer. His name is John Weatherly, and he has been accused of kidnapping a Comcast technician during a service call in March 2007.
> 
> Weatherly had called the cable company for service at his Graylynn Drive home.
> 
> Unhappy with the service, the door was deadbolted and the technician was not allowed to leave the house until he fixed the TV, according to a police affidavit. Weatherly also threatened the cable guy with his German shepherd, according to the report.


----------



## richk2

Just thought I would post something positive since the negative comments in this thread caused me to hesitate for awhile on getting a tivo, which I have owned in the past until hd came along. I am in the north suburbs of Chicago and Comcast installed an m card today. The tech had done other tivos, was very knowledgeable and friendly (came ten minutes early on my slot too!!!!) and got everything working in about a half hour. So far so good!


----------



## drhankz

richk2 said:


> Just thought I would post something positive since the negative comments in this thread caused me to hesitate for awhile on getting a tivo, which I have owned in the past until hd came along. I am in the north suburbs of Chicago and Comcast installed an m card today. The tech had done other tivos, was very knowledgeable and friendly (came ten minutes early on my slot too!!!!) and got everything working in about a half hour. So far so good!


The success is not so much the tech at your home as the tech he
talks to on the phone. The guys who turn-up the service in the
NOC [Network Operations Center] are the ones who either get it
right or wrong.


----------



## dbeubanks

Ok my fellow Tivo owners. I just got the Tivo HD for fathers day. Great gift in my opinion. I have hooked the tivo up on a second tivo, not the one it will reside on. I have gone through the guided setup. How long should I wait for it to get all the updates? I have it hard wired currently, but it will be going wireless. Is there a way to force the Tivo to get all the updates now or is it a waiting game? If I understand right the newest version available is 9.3???? Should I go ahead and contact comcast? Does anyone know if the Marietta Georgia office allows for pick up of the cable card? I am so happy to get rid of the MOTO box................. Anything I should do now? Sorry for all the questions I just want to make sure I get everything done before comcrap comes out. TIA

Update:
Okay called Comcast Sunday night they stated I can pick up the M card from my local office. They stated it was open Monday. Not true. I drove there and they were closed. I called again monday as I was leaving the office and the next rep promised me that they do have the M card. So today I go stand in a hour long line. Get to the desk and ask for a M card. Sorry sir you will have to have a truck roll for this. Me I am very angry. I call comcast poor lady. I now have a truck scheduled to roll this upcoming Monday. I will keep all posted on how it goes. Oh by the way when I called Sunday the first time the guy said and promised to me you need two M cards for your TIVO. I said no if I needed to it would be the S cards. I want one M card. We argued for about five minutes before I asked to be transferred because this dude did not know what he was talking about.


----------



## Garak

Welp, looks like there's two scenarios for Comcast customers: (1) everything works smoothly right away and all is joy and rainbows, or (2) an epic struggle against the forces of evil and cable men. Put me down in the "2" column.

Call Comcast's 800 number on Monday. Ask how to get a CableCard. The rep, without even the slightest hesitation, says I can pick them up at my local office. Boy, that sure sounds easy. Maybe I lucked out! Roll on down to the local office, and of course they've never heard of anything so preposterous as a customer picking up their own CableCard. They'll happily schedule a truck roll though, and a qualified Comcast technician will happily insert the card into my TiVo for a modest fee sometime between 6am and 9am.

Take the morning off work, get up at 5:30 am. Have to be dressed and ready for the tech, who will undoubtedly be there promptly at 6! At *nine*, he calls and says, sorry, they're out of cards, but I could call back and reschedule. They'll know when they're getting more in, he says. Fails to explain why someone couldn't tell me yesterday.

I promise to have mercy on the poor CSR who fields my phone call later this morning, I tell myself.


----------



## JohnnyO

Garak said:


> Welp, looks like there's two scenarios for Comcast customers: (1) everything works smoothly right away and all is joy and rainbows, or (2) an epic struggle against the forces of evil and cable men. Put me down in the "2" column.


Comcast's performance seems to be very location dependent as well.

Where are you located?

Here in Minnesota, while not 100% smooth, the only issue I had was a miscommunication that I needed two cards for 2 TiVoHD's and not that I needed 2 cards for a single Series 3 TiVo. The tech was on-time, and the first unit was working about 20 minutes after he arrived. I needed to schedule a second visit for to get the second card as the tech did not have an extra card for me. That second visit happened about a week after the first, and also went smoothly.

In the first two months of service, I've had a single 4-day period where I had issues receiving two channels that I now believe was signal strength related. Other than that, it has been a positive, trouble free experience for me.


----------



## Garak

JohnnyO said:


> Where are you located?


I meant to add that: I'm in Alexandria, VA. I wonder what decides how good service will be. Maybe regional managers? Seems odd that mere chance would result in so many wildly different situations for different customers.

Interestingly, I called the 800 number again, and got a very nice woman who called my local warehouse (!) and, frustratingly, confirmed that they *did* have CableCards in stock. She credited me $20 and scheduled me another appointment for Monday night.


----------



## jy3

Garak said:


> I meant to add that: I'm in Alexandria, VA. I wonder what decides how good service will be. Maybe regional managers? Seems odd that mere chance would result in so many wildly different situations for different customers.
> 
> Interestingly, I called the 800 number again, and got a very nice woman who called my local warehouse (!) and, frustratingly, confirmed that they *did* have CableCards in stock. She credited me $20 and scheduled me another appointment for Monday night.


The Alexandria techs finally got me dialed in, so hopefully you'll be up and running soon

The next hurdle unfortunately will be your nice new channel lineup freezing up on you after a few weeks of bliss

I'm not sure what the deal is with these HD boxes, but I sure wish someone over at Tivo would figure it out.

Good luck!

-Jim


----------



## slowbiscuit

Here's my disaster of an experience with Comcast in Atlanta, Cobb County region west of the ATL:

Got my Tivo HD and scheduled a card install for a couple of days after (already knew I couldn't pick these cards up even though some CSR's say you can).
First day of scheduled install, Comcast calls and says we don't have any cards. So I let them reschedule 3 days later.
Second day of scheduled install, they AGAIN call and say they don't have cards. I am not happy and demand that a manager personally see this through. They agree and schedule an install for 3 days later.
Third day of install, they call and say we have the cards now, but they're all bad. WTF??? Now I get mad and start calling the Atlanta region senior VP's office, Comcast executive support in Philly, my local cable franchise authority, and finally post a message on comcastmustdie.com.
Don't know which one of these got them motivated but they started jumping fast after that. Next day I had an exec support rep call and assure me that they WILL be rolling the lead tech AND the area supe the next day with brand-new M-cards.
So yesterday they show up as scheduled with a couple of M-cards. Easy install, end of story? Of course not. They put the card in and call in to get it paired up, then the Tivo loads the channel map (which takes a while). Afterwards, I only get channels 3-32 and a handful of local HD channels! And, you guessed it, I have the digital preferred pkg, which is all of the digital channels. After much back and forth, swapping cards with no change, and MANY phone calls to get the right person on the line (was after 5pm at this point), the right person gets on and says 'oh, these cards were never initialized before warehouse let them go'. Area supe is PISSED because he personally picked them up, and he promised that he will get the process fixed (uh...). Quick init to the card and bam, all channels working on both tuners. Install time was an hour and 15 minutes, when it should have been about 15 minutes.
After that I thought I was golden until I soon started seeing 161-38 errors, which interrupt shows, recordings, etc. But these have not reappeared today, and I can only assume that since the Tivo is busy indexing the new channels and programs that there must be some delays that affect the card. Hopefully I won't see that again.

So dbeubanks, I saw your post above and I sure wish you better luck on the install than I had, because they were so clueless. I could tell that the area supe hated cards and the whole process, but to his credit they did get it done (under duress from mgmt, I guess). And I got an M-card instead of two S-cards, so hopefully I won't get charged an extra $1.50 a month.


----------



## HazelW

Anyone in Hanover, PA or York county have TiVo and cablecards?


----------



## demonmucha

Woke up this morning to find my Tivo with a wonderful grey screen on both tuners. Changing channels would sometimes bring up the channel, but it got worse as the day when on. Rebooting did not help. Finally I could not get anything up and I opened a chat session with Comcast after seeing the pairing screen show all zeros for Cablecard(tm), Host, and Data. The UnitAddress was all zeros with 3 digits at the end. Host Validation was Unknown 00.

As soon as I said that the chat representative said they'll have to have a tech come out. I wonder if they changed service in my area and the S cards don't work anymore? Tried re-seating both card with no luck. Signal comes up 100.

With my schedule I won't be able to have them come out till Thursday.


----------



## cluelesspa

I found out that that the COMCAST (formerly Adelphia area) southern suburb of Pittsburgh, PA has a different system for their activation of Cable Cards then the COMCAST traditional areas. (I had stopped at the local (formerly Adelphia) office for my area and asked for the "the guy" that knows activating cable cards.) He said something about it being different to activate the cards vs the rest of Comcast. 

He also said you are NOT pairing the two cards together but pairing Each Card to the HOST ID (the TiVo ID (like a MAC address for the Tivo slot)... that needs to occur and the card authorized. It does not work like that one post about hitting the card with the second CCV hit and not the first one... at least not for Comcast Adelphia area. 

Hence why the 800 Comcast don't know how to authorize (Even if you get lucky and get someone who knows anything about cable cards). All the reps I spoke with said there is NO way they gave you the cards directly. I said umm they did! then they kept arguing to send out a tech to install. I said its done I just need them activated... I asked to speak to their supervisor trying to get to Level 2 or 3 support but they refused. I had to press until they left a message to call me...

Anyway this guy, he said all he needed was the info I filled out on the form that came with the SA cable cards I received (Host ID and the other number that pops up) plus the two numbers printed on the card itself. Well he said it will take 1 hr for it to work. I was not able to go home to confirm. I had to head to work .. no go when I got home that night...

it didn't work for me I think because I had the feed going thru a multihouse splitter amp that distributes all my cable, Ethernet, and phone. I have since rerouted the direct line from the cable modem to the Tivo. so nothing in between. I hope he can re-authorize my cards Monday.


----------



## rtandler

A couple of bumps in the road in Chesterfield County (South of Richmond), but as of now, four days after getting my Tivo HD, all seems to be working smoothly.

The CSR I called told me that I could pick the cards up and, after burning a couple of gallons of gas, I was told at the office that I couldn't. Scheduled the truck roll for Saturday.

Had one M card installed while my son was home. I got home, went through the setup, and found I wasn't getting ESPN HD or ESPN 2 HD, NFL Net, or any of the premium movie channels. 

They came out this afternoon, got it running and I'm golden.


----------



## jaybroni

I just signed up to share my headache with TivoHD + Comcast.

Like cluelesspa above me, I live in the Pittsburgh, PA area, and was a customer of Adelphia until Comcast bought them out.

I got the TivoHD on Father's Day for my dad, and also called that Sunday to set up a switch from Basic cable to Basic digital. Lisa, the comcast rep I talked to was very helpful and understood exactly what I was trying to do (get one multistream cablecard for the tivo.) She set up a truck roll on the following Thrusday, 6/19. 
That day, a gentleman from TriWire (Rick or Rich I think) contracting showed up. It seems Comcast farms out most of their installs to various contracting companies instead of doing it themselves. While the installer was a nice enough guy, he had _no clue_ how to install a cablecard (he told me he had never done one of these before). He just slid in the card, then promptly called Comcast tech support to have them "walk him through it". I even had to run the remote through all the settings for him. We got all the numbers called in, then it prompted to redo the Guided Setup. He told me that once it finished with the setup, everything would be fine. WRONG! No channels, just black screen and "Seaching for signal on Cable In..."
So about an hour later, I called the Comcast support line (the local number on my bill, not the 1-800 number). I talked to Barb, told her what was going on, and she said she would contact "dispatch" and have the installer come back to the site. She would then call me back to give me a time frame for when he would return. Two hours later and NO CALL. Called again, this time talked with Pat, who said it was showing in the computer that the installer was being dispatched back to my house, and that he was just on a big job that was not going as fast as they first though (big surprise). He said that while I wait, they could try sending a signal to the cablecard to reinitialize it. That didn't work, so I hung up to wait for the guy, who was supposed to call when he left the job he was on. Two more hours, and NO CALL. Called again, got Terry, who summerized that it was too late in the day, and they would have to reschedule for the next day (Friday, 6/20). I agreed, but only under the condition that they send out a bona fide Comcast tech. She agreed, and even put a note in the service call specifying that.
The next day...no tech showed up during the four hour window. Not even a phone call. Called Angie at Comcast, she said she would call dispatch and then call me right back. Sure enough, five minutes later, the installer called and said he was on the way.
Max from TriWire contracting showed up with 2 new M-Cards to try (at this point I'm smaking my forehead). Max also stated he had never worked with either a cablecard or a tivo before. Great. He did the same exact thing that the other installer did, and still no channels. He advised me to call Comcast again, and this time request an actual Comcast tech. I told he that I had already done so, we went over the work order, and it was written right on it! So after he left, called Comcast again, talked with Summer. I was very forceful with the poor girl (I am usually polite to people just doing their job, as I also have a job in customer service, but sometimes enough is enough). She guaranteed me that she would have an actual Comcast tech out, but the soonest he could do it was Sunday, 6/22. So far, only three days without any TV.
Of course, I had to work on Sunday (Thurs and Fri were my days off, I foolishly thought that they would have it working way before my weekend was over.) My poor mother was the only one here, and she knows nothing about technology. 
Fortunatly, Comcast _finally_ got it right. According to moms, the guy really knew his stuff, tested the card and the cable connection, then ended up having to climb the pole. Apparently when Adelphia ran things, they had installed a "filter" on the line because we only had basic, and those filters were now blocking the digital signal (how Comcast could still read the card on their computers, if these filters were blocking it, I don't know.) I'm not sure if this was the actual cause or if he was just blowing smoke, but as of sunday night, the Tivo's fine, and all the channels are coming in.

And all it took was four days, 6 phone calls, and 3 truck rolls!


----------



## wisteria

*Slowbiscuit*, I'm in Cobb too, and the first half of your post sounds exactly like my experience -- except I _still _don't have a working card. (I left for vacation before they could send someone else out.) At least you didn't get the surly technician who just sat on my sofa the whole time, whining on his cellphone to someone at Comcast (while I did all the work) about how he hated cable cards and they weren't paying him enough to put up with this crap. I finally told him to _please leave now_. I called Comcast tech support and got a sympathetic guy who promised to "escalate" my complaint -- except I haven't heard anything else in two weeks. Now that I'm back from vacation, I'll have to call them tomorrow.

Would you please either post a reply or send me a private message with the phone numbers you used? Thanks!

Glad to hear, though, that all the S-cards are faulty, rather than it being a problem on my end. I had a beloved old TiVo for three years, but I've been using the AWFUL Comcast DVR since I got HD in February. It froze on me tonight. Can't wait to get rid of that thing. Too bad that as an apartment dweller, I'm pretty much stuck with Comcast.


----------



## cluelesspa

jaybroni said:


> Like cluelesspa above me, I live in the Pittsburgh, PA area, and was a customer of Adelphia until Comcast bought them out.
> 
> ... Apparently when Adelphia ran things, they had installed a "filter" on the line because we only had basic, and those filters were now blocking the digital signal (how Comcast could still read the card on their computers, if these filters were blocking it, I don't know.)


That is why I picked up my cards at the office. I have a series 3 HD so needed two cards. they are both M Cards. anyway I hope (they dont have a filter on my connection from the underground distribution box... I will have to check tonight. the cover comes off easily.. its just the hornets that live under the cover that worry me 

that would explain why he couldn't get my activation to work! if it doesn't go today with the line direct connected to my TIVO. I will check the connection....


----------



## heed316

Has anyone else had to pay a 35$ service fee for comcast to come out and install a single cablecard? This seems extremely high to me, but they said they had to come out here and do it and won't let me go pick one up myself. It's just a TivoHD install, that shouldn't be 35$ to install something that will be giving them a 6$ monthly fee from here on out.


----------



## Garak

So this is what we're up against. It's almost comical.

http://gettingacablecard.jottit.com/2008.06.23


----------



## jaybroni

cluelesspa said:


> That is why I picked up my cards at the office. I have a series 3 HD so needed two cards. they are both M Cards. anyway I hope (they dont have a filter on my connection from the underground distribution box... I will have to check tonight. the cover comes off easily.. its just the hornets that live under the cover that worry me
> 
> that would explain why he couldn't get my activation to work! if it doesn't go today with the line direct connected to my TIVO. I will check the connection....


That could be the problem with your hookup as well, I suppose. But like I said in my first post, that may have just been some excuse the guy told my mom who told me. Who knows what the problem really was? And I would have no idea what those filters would look like or what you could do with them to make the signal work.

The best advice I can give you (and anybody having problems) is to make sure you stress to the rep when you schedule a service call that you want an actual Comcast tech. Anyone from TriWire or any other contracting firm will not have the knowledge or ability to help.


----------



## jaybroni

heed316 said:


> Has anyone else had to pay a 35$ service fee for comcast to come out and install a single cablecard? This seems extremely high to me, but they said they had to come out here and do it and won't let me go pick one up myself. It's just a TivoHD install, that shouldn't be 35$ to install something that will be giving them a 6$ monthly fee from here on out.


For me (Pittsburgh, PA market) the service call was $16.95.

The first cablecard is free, the 2nd cablecard is $1.50 per month (Multi-stream cablecards act like 2 regular cablecards, so one M-card is also $1.50 per month.)


----------



## silver1929

Hey Guys. I am new here and just ordered my TIVO HD series 3 today. I hope all goes well. I will keep everybody updated. I went to the Comcast office where they told me a tech must install the card and they have a new card that can handle two streams. I will let you know how it goes. 

Silver


----------



## slowbiscuit

Garak said:


> So this is what we're up against. It's almost comical.
> 
> http://gettingacablecard.jottit.com/2006.06.23


That needs to be posted verbatim on comcastmustdie.com with the account number. I'm guessing you'll get a call shortly thereafter from someone that can really help.


----------



## cluelesspa

jaybroni said:


> That could be the problem with your hookup as well, I suppose. But like I said in my first post, that may have just been some excuse the guy told my mom who told me. Who knows what the problem really was? And I would have no idea what those filters would look like or what you could do with them to make the signal work.
> 
> The best advice I can give you (and anybody having problems) is to make sure you stress to the rep when you schedule a service call that you want an actual Comcast tech. Anyone from TriWire or any other contracting firm will not have the knowledge or ability to help.


Nope it worked last night all set both cards were authorized on the CP menu of the Cable Card on the TIVO  when I got home from work.

What the filter will look like is a LONG cylinder like thing screwed inline with the cable line coming into your house. I used to have one but I forgot they pulled it when I went Cable Modem as it would block the Cable Modem signal. now they can block channels via your cable box or cable card profiles.

the thing will have collar around the screws so you can't remove it without a special tool.

anyway talked to the guy at Comcast and he did not get around to activating it on Friday so that is why it wasn't active. anyway happy and all set now...


----------



## tetranz

Hi all

My experience wasn't too bad in the end all things considered. My initial story is here.

Yesterday morning I called Comcast and said that we were only getting basic cable channels and I believed that the cards needed to be reinitialized or re-paired. The operator totally blew me off and said I had to call Tivo even after I told her that one of the cable card screens was saying "Waiting for CP authorization". I called Tivo just to do the right thing and they confirmed that it was a Comcast problem. I called Comcast back and got someone who was quite helpful and immediately authorized the cards which fixed the "Waiting for CP authorization" problem. I still weren't getting more channels so she put me on hold but accidentally transferred me to another person who I had to explain things to again. She was also helpful and seemed to know exactly what she was doing and said the cards needed to be paired and I said, okay, I've got the numbers. I read them to her, she did the pairing and all is well now. 

I'm in southern New Hampshire.

I now have an HDMI issue that I'll post elsewhere.

Cheers
Ross


----------



## Cherylabq

I FINALLY got my second TiVo HD Series 3 WORKING. After two TiVos...I kind of see a pattern of why I wasn't getting channels on some of my tuners. It took about four calls this time to finally get someone on the phone who would be patient with my assessment of the situation. So...Here are the SECRETS to hopefully get your TiVo running:

*First, make sure Comcast has matched the cablecards to the correct host IDs.* You can pull out the cards yourself and write down the cablecard numbers. Then go into the _Messages and Settings_ menu. Select _Account & System Information_ menu. Then, the _CableCARD Decoders_ menu. Select _Configure CableCARD 1_ and then _CableCARD Menu_. Look for the Host ID Screen (the name is different for Multistream and Singlestream Scientific Atlanta cards). Write down the Host ID number for CableCARD 1 (with the number on the card). Do the same for CableCARD 2. The numbers can get screwed up when the Comcast Rep enters them. If this fails to get your channels working...

*Make SURE the Hierarchy of your Comcast equipment is listed correctly on your account*. I will try to order this in layman's terms from what I wrote down after I convinced my Comcast Rep to check the equipment order:

*Comcast Hierarchy*

1. HD DVRs must be listed FIRST!!
2. Non HD DVR boxes next
3. HD cableboxes (without a DVR)
4. Digital Converter (which she said were regular cable boxes)
5. Modem (for internet access)
6. Phone service (I think it was an EMTA for those getting Comcast phone service)
7. Cablecards

If you are still missing channels on one or more of your tuners, *make sure the TiVo rate is linked to your account* (I'm not sure how they do this, I just know not having it messed up my first TiVo HD Series 3).

I hope this helps everyone!

A working TiVo HD Series 3 rocks!


----------



## Garak

slowbiscuit said:


> That needs to be posted verbatim on comcastmustdie.com with the account number. I'm guessing you'll get a call shortly thereafter from someone that can really help.


I posted it here before reading your post, and it seems to have worked. A "executive level" support agent called me today and she said she'd be able to reserve me a card and set up an appointment. She's in the process of finding me one now.

It's amazing how big a stink I've had to make for something so simple.


----------



## RandallW

Whoohoo, I'm back in the family!! It's been a good year or so since I've had a Tivo (was a DirecTivo user before Comcast), and I just upgraded to a TivoHD through a friend. 

Anyways, after reading through much of this thread, I thought I'd be facing hell. I called up Comcast this afternoon, before picking my new TivoHD box from the office, and they told me I could pick up S-Cards at my nearest service station, but M-Cards are only available via a technician coming (and the $16.95 installation fee, lame). So I decide to get two S-Cards instead. I go into the Comcast office, return my old HD box, and tell them that I just got a TivoHD and need a CableCard. He says sure thing, goes into the back, and brings back one card. I ask him if it's an M-Card, and he says yeap, it'll be $1.79 (didn't argue, though that should be free, eh?). He punched in the numbers, and that was it. 

Onward to installation at home, everything looks smooth so far. I called the up, gave them all the Host ID and Data #s, and just finishing up the installation now.

Am I the only one who actually had a somewhat positive experience?


----------



## heed316

I got my M-Card installed today. The tech that came out had a few M-Cards and S-Cards just in case, and was happy that it was only the single M-Card. He said he hadn't done one in a while, but I had the directions there for him. He would of been in and out pretty quickly if only the dispatch lady knew what she was doing. I heard her saying it had been a while since she had done a cablecard, and because of this wasn't sure exactly what to do with sending the hits to the card. After a few calls around by the tech and the dispatch lady, they got it right and all is well. The tech said his normal dispatch lady wasn't there today, and that she knew cablecards really well, but oh well. I didn't mind the delay and the tech was really nice about it all. So all in all, everything went pretty smoothly.


----------



## RandallW

Spoke too soon. Not receiving all my channels, just 1-34, and 702-712. =P On the phone with them now, blah.


----------



## heed316

Yeah, I made sure we went through a bunch of the channels. The tech was just scrolling through 30-35...I'm like yeah go into the 100s and 200s to make sure EVERYTHING is working.


----------



## cluelesspa

tetranz said:


> Hi all
> 
> My experience wasn't too bad in the end all things considered. My initial story is here.
> 
> Yesterday morning I called Comcast and said that we were only getting basic cable channels and I believed that the cards needed to be reinitialized or re-paired. The operator totally blew me off and said I had to call Tivo even after I told her that one of the cable card screens was saying "Waiting for CP authorization". I called Tivo just to do the right thing and they confirmed that it was a Comcast problem. I called Comcast back and got someone who was quite helpful and immediately authorized the cards which fixed the "Waiting for CP authorization" problem. I still weren't getting more channels so she put me on hold but accidentally transferred me to another person who I had to explain things to again. She was also helpful and seemed to know exactly what she was doing and said the cards needed to be paired and I said, okay, I've got the numbers. I read them to her, she did the pairing and all is well now.
> 
> I'm in southern New Hampshire.
> 
> I now have an HDMI issue that I'll post elsewhere.
> 
> Cheers
> Ross


Wasnt Bad? your experience was GREAT! wow did you call 800 Comcast? wonder which call center you get when you call... because you get routed to the call center for your area?

the Pittsburgh Comcast Call center is "clueless" about anything to do with pairing or authorizing cable cards. plus in my case I was previous Adelphia customer so different system on top of that...

glad you had a good experience... they had to Pair (or tie the HOST ID of the TIVO to the particular cable card) to allow it to acess the encrypted channels (you probably saw no ECMs previously on the CP menu of the Cable Card)... I guess you get decryption OK on the CP menu when paired properly AND tuning in an encrypted channel now....


----------



## slowbiscuit

RandallW said:


> Spoke too soon. Not receiving all my channels, just 1-34, and 702-712. =P On the phone with them now, blah.


Sounds like the same problem I had - the card was not 'initialized' properly. Getting the right person to find and fix that is the pain, once you get past the hassle of just getting the damn card(s) in the first place.


----------



## Videodrome

Okay i called comcast last week, i inquired about getting an M card, i was told in a very rude way. There are no m cards and they dont know when there are getting them in. So i called back , and asked to see of any S cards were available, the quick answer was to drop me into voice mail of the cablecard person. Who i think is Joanie. Who never called back. 

So this week i tried comcast chat. Somehow the people in chat, with zero hesitation scheduled me for installation today, between 8a-12p. Well its 3p and there are nowhere to be found, and i have no faith in them coming at all. 

So i just checked chat, and they said my appointment is an all day appointment. Do they realize people have jobs? If they dont arrive today. I will be calling and complaining again. But i think comcastmustdie, and twitter will be the only recourse.


----------



## RandallW

RandallW said:


> Spoke too soon. Not receiving all my channels, just 1-34, and 702-712. =P On the phone with them now, blah.


Well I scheduled for a tech to come out, after 3 unsuccessful calls with them (including one humorous, yet frustrating call with a tech with a heavy Indian accent, who at first questioned why I was calling Comcast, because he said I had a TiVo....). I starting looking through the manual this morning while waiting around, and saw an interesting page that tells about signal strengths. I decided to check it out and see what it would show on the channels that I wasn't' receiving, and as soon as I checked out one of those channels, it magically came to life! No clue if that's a hot fix for something, but everything's working now, and I don't have to pay their ridiculous $16.95 for a tech now.


----------



## cluelesspa

RandallW said:


> Well I scheduled for a tech to come out, after 3 unsuccessful calls with them (including one humorous, yet frustrating call with a tech with a heavy Indian accent, who at first questioned why I was calling Comcast, because he said I had a TiVo....). I starting looking through the manual this morning while waiting around, and saw an interesting page that tells about signal strengths. I decided to check it out and see what it would show on the channels that I wasn't' receiving, and as soon as I checked out one of those channels, it magically came to life! No clue if that's a hot fix for something, but everything's working now, and I don't have to pay their ridiculous $16.95 for a tech now.


not so fast.. check your Cable Card Diagnostic Screen. Under the CP Menu check to see if BOTH cards show up as AUTHORIZED or show Waiting for CP Authorization.


----------



## tetranz

cluelesspa said:


> Wasnt Bad? your experience was GREAT! wow did you call 800 Comcast? wonder which call center you get when you call... because you get routed to the call center for your area?
> 
> the Pittsburgh Comcast Call center is "clueless" about anything to do with pairing or authorizing cable cards. plus in my case I was previous Adelphia customer so different system on top of that...
> 
> glad you had a good experience... they had to Pair (or tie the HOST ID of the TIVO to the particular cable card) to allow it to acess the encrypted channels (you probably saw no ECMs previously on the CP menu of the Cable Card)... I guess you get decryption OK on the CP menu when paired properly AND tuning in an encrypted channel now....


Yes to all that. I'm in Southern New Hampshire and called 1-800-Comcast and choose the "trouble with your service" option. I feel quite fortunate compared to what others have had to go through. I think telling them that the CP cable card screen said "Waiting for CP Authorization" helped, at least with the second and third people I spoke to, and the fact that I obviously knew my way around the Tivo screens. There was never any suggestion of needing another visit. The immediate response was "I can help with that".

Good luck!
Ross


----------



## tooalto

We have a series 2 HD DVR from Tivo with lifetime service. Love it, love it! It only took five or six calls to Comcast and two tech trips but it was up and running beautifully for the two months we've had it. On Jun.17 we woke up to find we had no HD or digital preferred channels. Nothing above channel 71 and what we had below 71 only showed about 8 channels where they actually should be, i.e., channel 54 should be Food Network and the Tivo guide was correct but the video was A&E. So it goes for the rest the the basic tier channels. There are several which are dupes and several missing. We were told comcast was doing an upgrade in our area (NE PA) and the problem should clear up as soon as the upgrade was complete. Well, a week and a half later, still no luck. We had a tech here Friday for 2 hrs. who replaced our M card and gave us all new cable wire. Tues.a supervisor was to come but instead we got two more techs who had no clue and spent another 2 hrs putting in new cards. They spoke with the superviosr, via cellphone, while I was sitting right in the room, verified that i would be able to be home all day Wednesday (yesterday) and said the supervisor would be out then. Well, I sat all day, no supervisor, no phone call. I finally called comcast at 5, said I wanted to see the supervisor in the 2 hour window I have at home today. This message was given right to a call center supe. who tried to reach the area tech supe. He was not able to but, supposedly, left voicemail and email messages.
The techs who were here Tuesday said they personally knew of at least 2 other Tivo customers in the area who had the same problem after their "upgrade" so we're not alone. 
has anyone else experienced this and what was done to correct it? We have $500 worth of equipment and service which is basically useless to us.


----------



## drhankz

tooalto said:


> We have a series 2 HD DVR from Tivo with lifetime service. Love it, love it! It only took five or six calls to Comcast and two tech trips but it was up and running beautifully for the two months we've had it. On Jun.17 we woke up to find we had no HD or digital preferred channels. Nothing above channel 71 and what we had below 71 only showed about 8 channels where they actually should be, i.e., channel 54 should be Food Network and the Tivo guide was correct but the video was A&E. So it goes for the rest the the basic tier channels. There are several which are dupes and several missing. We were told comcast was doing an upgrade in our area (NE PA) and the problem should clear up as soon as the upgrade was complete. Well, a week and a half later, still no luck. We had a tech here Friday for 2 hrs. who replaced our M card and gave us all new cable wire. Tues.a supervisor was to come but instead we got two more techs who had no clue and spent another 2 hrs putting in new cards. They spoke with the superviosr, via cellphone, while I was sitting right in the room, verified that i would be able to be home all day Wednesday (yesterday) and said the supervisor would be out then. Well, I sat all day, no supervisor, no phone call. I finally called comcast at 5, said I wanted to see the supervisor in the 2 hour window I have at home today. This message was given right to a call center supe. who tried to reach the area tech supe. He was not able to but, supposedly, left voicemail and email messages.
> The techs who were here Tuesday said they personally knew of at least 2 other Tivo customers in the area who had the same problem after their "upgrade" so we're not alone.
> has anyone else experienced this and what was done to correct it? We have $500 worth of equipment and service which is basically useless to us.


The BOTTOM LINE to all of this is Comcast DVR's use the same
CableCards. Therefore if Comcast DVRs are working the TiVo 
Should work. There is no difference.


----------



## tooalto

But the comcast boxes aren't working either!!!


----------



## btwyx

Interesting, a guy at work needed Cable cards for his new TiVo HD. Support told him he could pick up the cards at the local office, or it'd be an $80 installation charge. I expressed surprise as I didn't think Comcast around here let you do that, they didn't the last time I tried (about a year ago).

But he came back later with 2 multistream cards he'd picked up from a Comcast office on El Camino in Sunnyvale. I mentioned he should only need one of the 2 M cards.


----------



## vrooje

Hi all,

First post here. Trying to read this thread but wow -- talk about intimidatingly long.

We have been having intermittent problems with our dual-tuner HD TiVo from the first time we installed it (we got it for Christmas). Sometimes the CableCards work perfectly, and other times they won't play the programming on premium channels like HBO and Encore. It seems like the cards are randomly in "on" or "off" states with regards to premium channels, and I don't think they're both always in the same state.

I have called Comcast (in Connecticut) repeatedly about this, and had several service calls. Since the problem is random, the techs sometimes don't see any problems while they're at my house, and other times they get it to work and leave, but the problem comes back an hour later.

My last service call-out was infuriating. Comcast sent the only local person who is supposed to be an "expert" in fixing CableCard problems. Of _course_, the cards were working perfectly when he arrived, so he had no problems to troubleshoot. While he was flipping channels and trying to make the problem recur, he told me that Comcast was basically never going to really support CableCards, and that most of the cards they used didn't work. He said that about 1 in 10 cards worked perfectly and the rest had problems, and that because I had two cards installed, that meant I had a 1 in 100 chance of ever having a system work perfectly. I said that that wasn't acceptable because I pay extra to have these channels, and because Comcast is legally required to support CableCards. He just shrugged and said that didn't matter because Comcast was coming out with its own TiVo-branded system and so they didn't intend to support CableCards on non-Comcast systems.

We went back and forth for a few minutes and I finally said that at least I was trying to establish a pattern of technical problems so that there would be a record of it when I finally wrote a letter asking for a refund of the premium channel subscription. He just shrugged again and said, "yeah, right... good luck with that." He was so negative and at the same time so apathetic that I eventually just told him to leave.

Although the frequency of problems has recently lessened somewhat, we still only have intermittent service on our premium channels, and even some non-premium HD channels. I could ask for another useless service call just to have the ping on my record that I reported a problem -- but I'm hoping there is another solution. If I write a letter to Comcast and send copies to the FCC and TiVo, will that help? If I call TiVo first and ask them to initiate a conference call (bearing in mind that my cards work fine for most channels), will they do anything?

I'm sure I'm not the first person to have had these problems and I apologize for asking about it again... perhaps you could just point me to a page from this thread so I don't have to go reading all 185 pages?


----------



## jmpage2

You should have gotten it recorded with hidden camera. Then his ass would have gotten fired.

I agree that Comcast is pretty pathetic. Monopolies tend to breed such attitudes.


----------



## tombakken

I had my comcast cable install yesterday (part of cable/phone/internet install) , here in Beekman, NY. I have the Tivo HD DRV. The Tech installed a multistream cablecard and all seemed to be ok. I tried to be vigilant and made sure that both tuners were working. And that I could get my HD channels. I checked the first few in the 500+ channel range, where all the HD channels are and all seemed well. Of course, after the tech left I found that I was only getting the network HD channels and not the other HD channels. The funny thing is when I check the channel signal strength for those channels they all seem to be good. Just no picture. 
The tech is coming t-row, but is there anyone else who has had similar problem or can suggest what the problem may be?

Tom


----------



## cluelesspa

vrooje said:


> We have been having intermittent problems with our dual-tuner HD TiVo from the first time we installed it (we got it for Christmas). Sometimes the CableCards work perfectly, and other times they won't play the programming on premium channels like HBO and Encore. It seems like the cards are randomly in "on" or "off" states with regards to premium channels, and I don't think they're both always in the same state.


Have you checked your Cable Card diagnostic screen on EACH cable card when the problems are occurring? the one cable card menu item in the TIVO will say if the CP Menu (i think) is authorized. I wonder if one or both cards are losing authorization when this occurs. you can also narrow down if it is card 1 or card 2 or both cards having the issue.


----------



## jlib

Garak said:


> So this is what we're up against. It's almost comical.
> 
> http://gettingacablecard.jottit.com/2008.06.23


Does Comcast.Rep even pass the Turing Test?


----------



## Turtleboy

I'm on the phone with Comcast now:

Me: I'd like to order cablecards for my tivo.
Them: Uh, I'll transfer you to someone else.

me to new person: Me: I'd like to order cablecards for my tivo.
Them: Uh.. ok. How many cards do you need?

(Me thinking): Aren't you suppoed to know and tell me this?

Me: Well I have one tivo and there are two slots. I think I read that I need two S cards or one M card?
Them: S card? M card? err...uh.. Hold on please.

(still on hold).

This is why I waited. They still don't know anything about it?


----------



## Turtleboy

They came back and told me they have S cards only. I told them that I would need 2, but the installer should bring more than 2 in case one is defective.

My appointment is next Saturday 11-3.

Anyone up for a prop bet as to whether or not this will be a smooth and easy install that will leave me with a properly operating system?


----------



## cluelesspa

if you have the Tivo HD you only need ONE M card

if you have the Tivo S3 HD you need two cards. two M or two S cards. it will only use each card in S Mode.


----------



## Garak

Thought I'd pop in and mention that if you're given a choice, I suggest trying to get an M card, at least in Scientific Atlanta markets. My installer told me he's never seen an M-card installation go poorly, and he's never seen an S-card installation go well. My own anecdotal evidence supports this, as my M-card installation went perfectly, while a friend's S-card installation was an epic failure even after hours of the tech's time. He got an M-card a few days later and everything went smoothly.

This isn't to say S-cards never work, but when dealing with Comcast you want to leave as little as possible to chance


----------



## aaronwt

We are in a Scientific Atlanta market and my last CC install from Comcast went the fastest I've ever seen. The Comcast tech installed both cards at the same time which I thought might cause a problem, but to my surprise he had everything working from both cards in a few minutes.(I still did not let the tech touch the TiVo remote. I naviagted through the menus myself)


----------



## squint

I got my first Tivo, an HD model, about 3 weeks ago. The first thing I did was put a 1 tb Western Digital in it. The Tivo's 160 gb drive is now living happily in my PC. The upgrade went smoothly and quickly.

I've been a Comcast analog cable and cable modem customer for about 3 years in the Denver area. I like using the online chat at odd hours when I need to communicate with Comcast. There's never a wait so that's how I placed my order. I told them I wanted HD and had a Tivo so I'd need cablecards.

The installation was scheduled for Saturday. The tech showed up with a bunch of different cablecards and wasn't afraid to consult the cablecard install guide. He also checked my cable modem and found that the signal level was off and fixed it. The cablecard worked from the start though I got 161-38 errors for the first few hours.

Overall, everything's gone remarkably smoothly with the Tivo and Comcast.


----------



## cybah

I had to post my experience with Comcast on here. I am in the City of Boston in Massachussets

On 7/5 I purchase my Tivo HD with Lifetime. That night I called Comcast to order the CableCard and setup the truck roll.

I called 1-800-COMCAST, went thru the menus for changing my service on the Cable TV side. I talked to a nice lady who said she couldn't help me, but said she would transfer me to a department that could. I waited on hold for someone for about 5 minutes. Then I spoke to a very nice lady at Comcast who helped me out.

I told the lady what I needed, either a 2 Single Stream Cards or 1 Dual Stream Card. She knew exactly what I was talking about. She setup the appointment for Wednesday 7/9 (today) for the truck roll.

Then we talked about packages. This is where its a scam with comcast. If I just keep my "Digital Starter Package", I will only get the local HD Stations, and no additional stations (like Discovery HD). So I had to upgrade to Digital Bronze. But the CableCard rental is cheaper than the box rental (for the standard Digital Service, not the HD Box), so it might just balance out to be the same price. (the cablecard is 5 bucks vs the 7.95 for the Digital Box, and 10.95 for the HD box)

So today (7/9), the Comcast installer shows up (mind you shows up at within the last 5 minutes of the window they gave me). He comes with ONLY dual stream cards (he brought 5 of them). Looks like he hasnt done many of these installs, as he kept asking me questions. It appeared that Comcast now has people on the other end that know about Tivos, and the guy was giving them instructions. 

It went pretty smoothly. The first card worked out of the box. It took the installer a few minutes to get it working with the guy on the phone, but it works as expected. I get all the channels I am suppose to (athough I havent scanned thru ALL of them yet) He was outta here in 15 mins, said it was the smoothest Tivo installation he's had yet (said he did one yesterday that was a 2 hour visit!!), but also said it helped that I was ready for the card.

Other than that.. went pretty darn smoothly.


----------



## Turtleboy

Turtleboy said:


> They came back and told me they have S cards only. I told them that I would need 2, but the installer should bring more than 2 in case one is defective.
> 
> My appointment is next Saturday 11-3.
> 
> Anyone up for a prop bet as to whether or not this will be a smooth and easy install that will leave me with a properly operating system?


So I called Comcast this evening to confirm my appointment tomorrow. I spoke with one person, got disconnected, called back and talked to someone else.

1) They had absolutely no record of my appointment tomorrow. None. No notes in the file, nothing about cablecards, nothing at all.

2) Both people I spoke with had no idea what I was talking about when I said I wanted cablecards installed in my Tivo; both asked how many I needed; neither knew what I meant when I said two S or one M.

I hung up in frustration. I will not be waiting at home tomorrow during the designated time (odds on them showing up?)

Eff you Comcast. I'll wait 6 months.


----------



## drhankz

Turtleboy said:


> 2) Both people I spoke with had no idea what I was talking about when I said I wanted cablecards installed in my Tivo; both asked how many I needed; neither knew what I meant when I said two S or one M.
> 
> I hung up in frustration. I will not be waiting at home tomorrow during the designated time (odds on them showing up?)
> 
> Eff you Comcast. I'll wait 6 months.


I have had great luck with Comcast here.

How is that possible? I own the responsibility.

I call and order the CableCards I want. I don't provide
any more info than I need ONE "M" CableCard - as an 
Example. I never tell them what it is going in. It does
not matter. They are required to provide what you ASK for.

FYI - I have 6 DVRs [from various Manufacturers] with 
CableCards. Some DVRs need "S" and some Need "M"


----------



## jjp007

vrooje said:


> Hi all,
> 
> First post here. Trying to read this thread but wow -- talk about intimidatingly long.
> 
> We have been having intermittent problems with our dual-tuner HD TiVo from the first time we installed it (we got it for Christmas). Sometimes the CableCards work perfectly, and other times they won't play the programming on premium channels like HBO and Encore. It seems like the cards are randomly in "on" or "off" states with regards to premium channels, and I don't think they're both always in the same state.
> 
> I have called Comcast (in Connecticut) repeatedly about this, and had several service calls. Since the problem is random, the techs sometimes don't see any problems while they're at my house, and other times they get it to work and leave, but the problem comes back an hour later.
> 
> My last service call-out was infuriating. Comcast sent the only local person who is supposed to be an "expert" in fixing CableCard problems. Of _course_, the cards were working perfectly when he arrived, so he had no problems to troubleshoot. While he was flipping channels and trying to make the problem recur, he told me that Comcast was basically never going to really support CableCards, and that most of the cards they used didn't work. He said that about 1 in 10 cards worked perfectly and the rest had problems, and that because I had two cards installed, that meant I had a 1 in 100 chance of ever having a system work perfectly. I said that that wasn't acceptable because I pay extra to have these channels, and because Comcast is legally required to support CableCards. He just shrugged and said that didn't matter because Comcast was coming out with its own TiVo-branded system and so they didn't intend to support CableCards on non-Comcast systems.
> 
> We went back and forth for a few minutes and I finally said that at least I was trying to establish a pattern of technical problems so that there would be a record of it when I finally wrote a letter asking for a refund of the premium channel subscription. He just shrugged again and said, "yeah, right... good luck with that." He was so negative and at the same time so apathetic that I eventually just told him to leave.
> 
> Although the frequency of problems has recently lessened somewhat, we still only have intermittent service on our premium channels, and even some non-premium HD channels. I could ask for another useless service call just to have the ping on my record that I reported a problem -- but I'm hoping there is another solution. If I write a letter to Comcast and send copies to the FCC and TiVo, will that help? If I call TiVo first and ask them to initiate a conference call (bearing in mind that my cards work fine for most channels), will they do anything?
> 
> I'm sure I'm not the first person to have had these problems and I apologize for asking about it again... perhaps you could just point me to a page from this thread so I don't have to go reading all 185 pages?


I have the same sort of problems that you are having.

Earlier today I was missing about half of the channels, now they are back up. FRUSTRATING!!!


----------



## jmpage2

jjp007 said:


> I have the same sort of problems that you are having.
> 
> Earlier today I was missing about half of the channels, now they are back up. FRUSTRATING!!!


When quoting extremely long posts you might want to trim down the original quoted text so that others don't have to scroll through 10 paragraphs to read your one sentence reply to the post.


----------



## husky55

My experience with Connecticut Comcast is mostly positive. I had to have several truck rolls and they were mostly successful.

Besides the annoying fact that in Ct, there is no cable card pickup at the office, no self install, no Comcast box pickup either. Everything is appointment and truck roll for us at the shoreline.

I have a JVC LCOS HDTV with cable card slot, a Panasonic plasma also with cable card slot and a TivoHD. I started out with the Comcast HD converter box (Motorola 6200) and migrated to cable cards.

What I learned is that you need to have some facts:

1. Take out your cable card be it M or S card and write down the SN number.

2. Then go to Tivo menu, settings, cable card configuration and write down th Host Unit ID, the Data Stream numbers.

3. Then you can call Comcast for a service call. The Comcast tech will call the Advanced support group which will ask for the info which you already have and make sure that the info on their servers match with what you have subscribed to, i.e. HBO and the likes. That process is called pairing.

4. The reason some channels are missing even if most channels are working is the cable card SN and the Unit Host ID match (or do not match) but the Data Stream was corrupted when Comcast sent too many hits, or rehit to repair the cable card or cable card was moved from one Tv or Tivo to another. In addition, if you have many Tivos, converter box, and DVRs then the order of priority is very important.

5. The info about cable cards went bad is only sometimes true. It mostly just had some corrupted data on it.

6. I just give some info about cable card with Tivo. some TV are very hard to pair with cable card since on some TV there is one coax input for each of the various tuners, each of which need to be paired with the cable card.

7. There are a few (very small number, we only experienced 2 over 3-4 years and about 10 calls total) of Comcast personnel who, when we called, were not familiar with Tivo or cable cable card, M or S. I do not not know if they were pretending to be ignorant or simply ignorant. But most of Comcast personnel we dealt with were courteous, informed, helpful and patient. The techs who came to our house were all very helpful.

Good luck,


----------



## cluelesspa

husky55 said:


> 3. Then you can call Comcast for a service call. The Comcast tech will call the Advanced support group which will ask for the info which you already have and make sure that the info on their servers match with what you have subscribed to, i.e. HBO and the likes. That process is called pairing.


umm one minor correction. Pairing is not that. Pairing is tying the Cable Card with the HOST ID (which is the ID of the device it is plugged into) i.e. Tivo Or Television... on their system. it authorizes that Cable Card to be used with that Device on their system. that is why you can not move the card from the TV cable card slot to a TIVO and expect it to work.


----------



## Videodrome

vrooje said:


> Hi all,
> 
> First post here. Trying to read this thread but wow -- talk about intimidatingly long.
> 
> We have been having intermittent problems with our dual-tuner HD TiVo from the first time we installed it (we got it for Christmas). Sometimes the CableCards work perfectly, and other times they won't play the programming on premium channels like HBO and Encore. It seems like the cards are randomly in "on" or "off" states with regards to premium channels, and I don't think they're both always in the same state.


I am experiencing the same problem, but my cards goes "unauth" randomly, i have an appointment today for them to replace them.


----------



## sandman1999

will have my appointment with comcast tomorrow for install of my m card to tivo hd any pointers on what i need to be ready to avoid headache with the install? also I am new to the dual tuner how do I check if it is functioning? I am planing to upgrade to internal harddrive will this affect the cable card setup in the future? thanks for anyone that can help me out


----------



## Gregor

sandman1999 said:


> will have my appointment with comcast tomorrow for install of my m card to tivo hd any pointers on what i need to be ready to avoid headache with the install? also I am new to the dual tuner how do I check if it is functioning? I am planing to upgrade to internal harddrive will this affect the cable card setup in the future? thanks for anyone that can help me out


Take the directions that came with the box for the cable card and give them to the installer, and make sure he follows them.

You can use the Cable Card menus to test each tuner. If you get 2 cards for some reason, make sure both cards work before releasing the tech. The last install I had the tech got 1 card working and then thought he was done, I had to show him the 2nd tuner wasn't getting all the premium channels, and made him stay until he resolved the issue. (He'd transposed a couple of numbers on one of the parameters)


----------



## telcoman

husky55 said:


> My experience with Connecticut Comcast is mostly positive. I had to have several truck rolls and they were mostly successful.
> 
> Besides the annoying fact that in Ct, there is no cable card pickup at the office, no self install, no Comcast box pickup either. Everything is appointment and truck roll for us at the shoreline.
> 
> I have a JVC LCOS HDTV with cable card slot, a Panasonic plasma also with cable card slot and a TivoHD. I started out with the Comcast HD converter box (Motorola 6200) and migrated to cable cards.
> 
> What I learned is that you need to have some facts:
> 
> 1. Take out your cable card be it M or S card and write down the SN number.
> 
> 2. Then go to Tivo menu, settings, cable card configuration and write down th Host Unit ID, the Data Stream numbers.
> 
> 3. Then you can call Comcast for a service call. The Comcast tech will call the Advanced support group which will ask for the info which you already have and make sure that the info on their servers match with what you have subscribed to, i.e. HBO and the likes. That process is called pairing.
> 
> 4. The reason some channels are missing even if most channels are working is the cable card SN and the Unit Host ID match (or do not match) but the Data Stream was corrupted when Comcast sent too many hits, or rehit to repair the cable card or cable card was moved from one Tv or Tivo to another. In addition, if you have many Tivos, converter box, and DVRs then the order of priority is very important.
> 
> 5. The info about cable cards went bad is only sometimes true. It mostly just had some corrupted data on it.
> 
> 6. I just give some info about cable card with Tivo. some TV are very hard to pair with cable card since on some TV there is one coax input for each of the various tuners, each of which need to be paired with the cable card.
> 
> 7. There are a few (very small number, we only experienced 2 over 3-4 years and about 10 calls total) of Comcast personnel who, when we called, were not familiar with Tivo or cable cable card, M or S. I do not not know if they were pretending to be ignorant or simply ignorant. But most of Comcast personnel we dealt with were courteous, informed, helpful and patient. The techs who came to our house were all very helpful.
> 
> Good luck,


I agree with you. Our first Series 3 HD dual tuner with M card install went well. Our second one took three visits by Comcast.We were not getting channels in the 100's but 2-99 and the HD broadcast channels were ok. It turned out they made an error in our account for the new M card. The Comcast tech resolved it in about 10 minutes yesterday.


----------



## nirisahn

My experience has also been positive. The guy showed up really late, but he did show up and got everything working before he left. I wasn't receiving all the stations at first, but that turned out to be a weak signal to the TiVo caused by a bad coax cable. Cable replaced, all channels coming in fine and dandy. The card works, the TiVo works, everything works, and the picture is amazing! And that's with a regular AV cable (red, white, yellow). I can't quite manage moving the tv by myself, but as soon as I can get help with it, I'm going to change the video cable to RGB cables. I wonder how much difference that will make to the quality of the picture?

Anyway, so far Comcast gets a :up: in my book.


----------



## eht123

Well, I hate for my first post on a board to be a rant, but here goes anyway...

Executive summary: Trying to get an M-card working in my new THD, and Comcast is as useless as ever...

- First visit, guy was three hours late on his three hour window, meaning I had been waiting for him for six hours. Installs cable card, gets some channels working, claims the others will kick in within 8 hours or so. I naively believe him.
- Next day, still no premium channels. I dig around in the cable card menus and find that the card is not even properly paired. My wife calls Comcast, wastes another hour on the phone, only to be told "we need to send a tech out again". A supervisor is supposed to call her back, but never does.
- Fast forward a couple days, tech shows up, saying things like "oh, a cable card, you're in for a ride", and "I don't know why they even use these things". And this one "Well, Edie is the only one on the head end who really knows how to make these things work, and she's on vacation for two weeks." He proceeds to spend three hours on the phone with them, manages to get the card paired, but still no copy protected channels are authorized. My wife calls the Tivo cable card hotline, and puts the tech on with them. This quickly degenerates into a useless pissing match about whose fault it is. After three hours, she's had enough and kicks the tech out.
- Another call to Comcast to try to speak with a manager gets another "we'll have someone call you back..."
- Although I am quite convinced the problem is solely with Comcast, Tivo's cable card hotline is, unfortunately, borderline useless as well. A second call to them was very short and ended with basically "well, we can't do anything for you". Might be true, but I thought the hotline was there to help work with the cable companies.

At this point, we're pretty much ready to cancel our cable service outright, box up the THD and take it back, and cancel the one non-lifetime Tivo account that we set up for it. Which really sucks, because we love Tivo (had them since the very first units were available like eight years ago...). But I'm having a hard time justifying paying for services when we're getting treated like this (especially given that other media options like Netflix, bittorrent and others pretty much just work).

Soooo.... If we decide to give it one last gasp, does anyone in the Potomac Falls, Virginia area have any suggestions as to who to call, what to say, or whatever to try and get this resolved?? Any help would be appreciated.

Thanks.


----------



## slowbiscuit

Paste your rant on comcastmustdie.com with your account number, and wait for the phone call from Comcast Executive. Get the Philly Comcast Executive Support number and call them. Find your regional VP's phone number and call his office. Search for Comcast at consumerist.com to get some of these.

Don't take this lying down, it's entirely Comcast's fault. You're paying for the service and they're required to provide properly working Cablecards. End of story.


----------



## phluffhead

I actually had a fairly good experience with my Comcast M-card installation today in Chicago.

My only complaint was that the installer was about an hour late getting to my house. The one hiccup we did have was that the one of the letters in the CableCard serial number was an I, and both he and I thought it was a 1, but as soon as we got that settled everything worked without problems.


----------



## Newbie

Comcast is starting to charge for cablecards. I just received my new bill and on top of the regular cable fee they billed the two cablecards for my Tivo HD as two additional outlet fee, or $5.10 x 2 for a total of $10.20 monthly. This seems wrong.

How much are comcast charging you?

If I unplug my TV and the set top box, TivoHD will be the only outlet and they should charge me for one additional cablecard = $1.79, right?

Also, is it possible to buy/own the cable card and pay a one-time fee? I don't see anyone selling cablecards, so I guess the answer is no. I don't have any premium channels, so the only use of the cable cards are to re-map the channel numbers (e.g. from 5.1 into 105 to match the program guide). Is there a way to do this re-mapping without renting a cablecard from comcast?


----------



## quick

What could cause a group of channels to stop working? I`m getting just a black screen, signal strength is good and no uncorrected/corrected errors in diagnostics. Also on the same outlet I have a SA 8300HD that gets these channels with no problems.

I called comcast and got them to hit the card with no effect. Restarted & power cycled the tivo with no effect either. These channels were working fine for a long time.

Channels are HD channels 283-285 & 288 (north west houston)


----------



## asills

quick said:


> What could cause a group of channels to stop working? I`m getting just a black screen, signal strength is good and no uncorrected/corrected errors in diagnostics. Also on the same outlet I have a SA 8300HD that gets these channels with no problems.
> 
> I called comcast and got them to hit the card with no effect. Restarted & power cycled the tivo with no effect either. These channels were working fine for a long time.
> 
> Channels are HD channels 283-285 & 288 (north west houston)


Same here (NW Houston, near Cypress). Strangely enough 65 also isn't working, which I thought was an analog channel (but it's the SD equivalent to 283).

Last week some time they moved a bunch of channels from analog to digital. I am assuming they screwed up more than that.


----------



## a68oliver

Newbie said:


> Comcast is starting to charge for cablecards. I just received my new bill and on top of the regular cable fee they billed the two cablecards for my Tivo HD as two additional outlet fee, or $5.10 x 2 for a total of $10.20 monthly. This seems wrong.


See the Comcast FAQ at http://www.comcast.com/Customers/Faq/FaqDetails.ashx?Id=2651


----------



## mollman

Quick report on getting a new Tivo HD set up with a Multi-channel cable card in Seattle.

Generally the experience has been quite good thus far.

1) Picked up M card at local cable store (N Seattle, 94th & Aurora). No hassles, CSRs seemed well versed in the drill. I was told they only carry M cards at this point. Motorola card.
2) Followed guidance on printed in-box literature. Guided setup prior to cable card install, made sure I had software updates before installing card. 
3) Installed card, followed prompts to pairing screen
4) Called Comcast. Time to first CSR: < 30 seconds. Said I was installing cable card in an HD Tivo, needed to pair it. 
5) Transfer to 2nd (technical support) CSR. Time to answer: < 10 seconds. She seemed very knowledgeable, quite friendly. She asked to the relevant ID info from the screen. Got it paired in a couple of minutes, and stayed on the line while I checked that all the channels I expected were available. She had me check a couple of representative channels first. 
6) Everything Just Worked. Total time of M card install was maybe 5 minutes.

New bill indicates that they're charging me $1.79/month for "TiVo Series 3-cable Card" which, as it is the only cable card or device of any sort they've provided, seems incorrect per their (disavowed legally, I'm sure) FAQ. Guess I'll follow up on that today.

Have to say I've been pleasantly surprised with the whole process.

Not so much pleased with the constant freezing of playback I experienced while watching my first Formula One race in HD last night, but that's a topic for another very long thread . . .

[update] Called Comcast RE: $1.79 fee for first card. Exceedingly pleasant CSR agreed that I shouldn't be charged for 1 card and removed the charge. Total time of call (including navigating the phone tree): < 5 minutes. 
-jam


----------



## slowbiscuit

And I've been told by Comcast locally (area supervisor) and by Executive Support that you MUST be charged the fee for the M-card, even though there's only one card in the box. I was told by the Exec Support rep (who helped me through my install mess) that he had escalated the question higher up and that the answer was that if they didn't charge for the card, it would not work. I didn't fight it since in the ATL it's only $1.50/mo, but it does show up on the bill as two separate charges - Cablecard $0.00 and 2nd Cablecard $1.50. 
Very strange, but they were adamant that removing the 2nd card charge would disable my access.


----------



## jrm01

mollman said:


> [update] Called Comcast RE: $1.79 fee for first card. Exceedingly pleasant CSR agreed that I shouldn't be charged for 1 card and removed the charge. Total time of call (including navigating the phone tree): < 5 minutes.
> -jam


Are you still getting the premium channels after she removed the charge from your account?


----------



## jrm01

slowbiscuit said:


> Very strange, but they were adamant that removing the 2nd card charge would disable my access.


Comcast has several different billing systems, and the billing system is the key to the cablecard authoriztion system. On some of their systems I'm sure that what she told you is true.


----------



## mollman

jrm01 said:


> Are you still getting the premium channels after she removed the charge from your account?


We don't subscribe to any premium channels (we have the Digital Starter package), so no.

We'll see if I have *any* channels when I get home, I guess ;-)


----------



## jaybroni

I believe a charge for an M-card is correct. 

There are two types of cable cards, Multi-stream cards (M-card) and Single-Stream cards (S-card). Since your Tivo is dual-tuner, you need either two S-cards, or one M-card in order for both tuners to work. Comcast's policy is to let you have one S-card for free, and to charge a nominal fee ($1.00-$2.00) for a second S-card. Since the M-card does the same job as two S-cards, you should still be charged the fee, since it is the same as having two S-cards.


----------



## heed316

Not according to the comcast reps I talked to. Before I got my M-Card, I asked that very question. They said the first card is always free on the account, and the 2nd one is 1.50$ more. So they told me simply that if I use 2 S-Cards, I get a 1.50$ extra charge, but if I get the single M-Card it's free since it's the first and only card.


----------



## mymontreal

So I have had similar frustrations getting my Comcast cablecards to work properly in the HD Tivo.

Had several long calls with Comcast - after the second call, the single multi-stream card appeared to have been paired and activated & I was receiving channels.

Unfortunately, I soon found that I could only view channels 1-99.

Couple of days later I gave Tivo Support a call and they were really responsive - I provided them with data from my diagnostic/status screens & they confirmed that in fact the card still had not been activated by Comcast... the guy from Tivo suggested that we get on a 3 way conference call with Comcast to make sure that the card was activated properly - he initiated the call to Comcast, did all the talking and everything was working fine in about 10 mins.

This was SO... much better than having another 3 calls and a couple of tech visits from Comcast - if you are having problems getting your card(s) paired/activated properly (and your issue is not an intermittent one) I would highly suggest contacting Tivo and involving them in any subsequent discussions with Comcast.

Mike


----------



## Newbie

mollman said:


> We don't subscribe to any premium channels (we have the Digital Starter package), so no.
> 
> We'll see if I have *any* channels when I get home, I guess ;-)


Has anyone else in the Seattle area gotten M cards in their Tivo3? Currently I have two S cards (paying $1.79 monthly for the card) and would like to replace them with one M card if I can be sure it would work and would save me the $1.79 fee. However, I dread the activation process; not all comcast technicians are well trained on new hardware.

I have the digital basic package which includes many channels above 99.


----------



## TromboneKenny

Newbie said:


> Has anyone else in the Seattle area gotten M cards in their Tivo3? Currently I have two S cards (paying $1.79 monthly for the card) and would like to replace them with one M card if I can be sure it would work and would save me the $1.79 fee. However, I dread the activation process; not all comcast technicians are well trained on new hardware.


Hi Newbie! As far as I know, the S3 only supports single-stream cards. Even if you get M-cards from ComCast, the S3 will still require 2 of them. Only the TiVoHD supports dual-tuner functionality with a single M-card.


----------



## cluelesspa

TromboneKenny said:


> Hi Newbie! As far as I know, the S3 only supports single-stream cards. Even if you get M-cards from ComCast, the S3 will still require 2 of them. Only the TiVoHD supports dual-tuner functionality with a single M-card.


Kenny is correct... it operates the M-Cards in Single tuner mode. so the Series 3 HD requires 2 Cards no matter what... also most of Comcast charges the M-Card as one S Card and one FREE S Card.


----------



## imasofa777

Install was scheduled for yesterday 8/23/08 between 4 and 7 pm.
Normall comcast calls the day before any of my appointments to confirm and they also promise their techs will call before arriving on site. No call previous day and tech arrives at 4:30 without call. Wife calls and lets me know they are there. I rush home, takes about 10 mins.

By the time I get home, I find the tech on the phone with another tech trying to figure out how to install the cablecard, thankfully he brought an M-card for my TiVoHD, Motorola mcard btw. Tech hangs up phone 5 mins later and finally acknowledges me. First thing he says is why would you by this piece of garbage, our DVR's are so much better, mind you I could barely understand him. He says they've sent a hit 3 times to the card but it's not working, it must be this TiVo box is bad, then he tries to run guided setup over without being able to see any of the channels in the test channel function. I finally got through to him that guided setup was my gig, his was to make sure I could get the channels.

So he decides to test my signal, he pulls the TiVo out and unscrews the cable connection, and at the same time he yanks the eSATA cable from the back so the TiVo instantly restarts, again he blames the TiVo for being broken. I plug the eSATA back in and reboot it. Signal is perfect he says.

TiVo finishes restarting about 7 mins later. He calls again and rereads them the info from the pairing screen. They send another "hit" to the card. Then he exits the cablecard menu and starts directly typing in the channel numbers and everything seems to work.

So, I get rid of this guy as fast as I can before he tries to convince me his DVR is better then mine, even though I told him I went through 4 of his DVR's in 6 months from them failing, yet have never had an issue with a TiVo.

I go through guided setup and everything seems fine. So I wait a bit and all of a sudden it pops an error message 161-38 and I loose all my cablecard functionality. I go into the cable card menu and can't find anything wrong but I have no channels in the test channels again. I try again and they magically appear. Same thing happens 2 more times last night within about 2 hours. Now so far everything has been fine. Hopefully that error does not come back like others have reported.


----------



## Kyven

HAs anyone been able to get an M card in the old Adelphia territory like South Florida? I'm tired of paying two digital fees, two HD fees for the same TV. I was told I needed to do it for each card.


----------



## cluelesspa

you must have a second HD tuner box where they are charging you less... you get the first $1.99 of either a HD box or your first Tuner Card (or first half of M Card) from what I understand.


----------



## MikeAndrews

cluelesspa said:


> Kenny is correct... it operates the M-Cards in Single tuner mode. so the Series 3 HD requires 2 Cards no matter what... also most of Comcast charges the M-Card as one S Card and one FREE S Card.


I have 2 M-Cards in my S3 and the only Comcast charge I have is a $5.99 a month "digital access fee." I didn't even have an install charge over the normal minimum $28.99 for a pre-wired house, even though the installer ran a new buried drop and due to their SNAFUs was on my job, including running for another card, for 5 hours.

They did charge me 2 x $16.99 for "Activate Existing Outlet," but I called and got credited for that. Effectively I have only one pre-wired outlet, which you get for the normal install. I use another outlet for an analog connect but the outlet was already in place.


----------



## stewc

Overall I was pleased (relieved) with my Comcast install of M-card this week. Despite CSR telling me I could pick up card myself, it does still require a truck roll here. 

Installer arrived with two M-cards (one for backup), and had done it enough times that he had his own superstitions -- ie, wouldn't put the card all the way in until he had ATS (Advanced Tech Support) on the phone. And my only complaint is that this installer had to wait 20 mins on hold to get ATS so that they could push the code -- this is process efficiency?

Had to reboot the Tivo to get through the test channels part -- we (me, installer and ATS) were about to get frustrated and then, poof, all channels were there!

Received the "161-38" error several times in first 24 hrs, not since. After a horrible experience with the Comcast Tivo, I've got my fingers crossed for the TivoHD.


----------



## diceman719

Kyven said:


> HAs anyone been able to get an M card in the old Adelphia territory like South Florida? I'm tired of paying two digital fees, two HD fees for the same TV. I was told I needed to do it for each card.


I got a M-Card for my TivoHD here in the Stuart area.
It costs me $1.50/month.

If you have an S3, you do need 2 cards, though...


----------



## RayZorFist

I figured I would weigh in with my recent experience with Comcast in the Minneapolis area.

I'm normally pretty critical of the company and the lack of support and customer service I have experienced over the years.

I called the 800 number to set up the appointment for the cable cards. The rep knew about Tivo and the cable cards and had things set up ready to go.

Nick, the installer, arrived within the designated time slot. He was very courteous and patient with my pestering questions.  He said he had done this quite a few other times.

He knew his way around the Tivo (he said he has a series 2 at home) and had the process under way quickly.

He said that Comcast has been working with Tivo and they determined that the best method was to use a Multi AND a Single card combined. He explained something about the multi card using a transmit channel to try and receive if there was only one card and that it worked better if they had both kinds of cards. He said the Tivo would use both cards for receiving even though there was a multi card installed. He certainly seemed to know his stuff.

He got the first card initialized in a few minutes. The channels tested out. He then installed the second card and that took a bit longer to get initialized. He said the head end needed to do very specific work to initialize the cards properly and in the right order because of the multi and single cards. It took them a few extra minutes on the second card. Once the second card was initialized he tested those channels and I thought that would be the end of it but he wanted me to re-run the guided setup while he was there to make sure everything worked.

That process took as long or longer than his setup. Once Tivo finished the guided setup he verified everything was working he left.

Total time took about an hour from start to finish with about half that time waiting for Tivo to finish the guided setup.

Thumbs up for Nick and Comcast.:up:

Now I'm watching the Food channel in HD. Damn, I'm hungry.


----------



## jrm01

Glad everything worked out for you. However, if you have the TiVo HD (not the S3) it is not using the second card if the first is truly an m-card. You can verify this on the diagnostic screens.

Also, did he mention anything about SDV? Comcast announced on July 2 that they would deploy SDV in Minneapolis in the near future.


----------



## dwit

I agree that if that m/s card duo was for a Tivo HD, someone was sold a bill of goods. Hope you don't have to pay much extra for the additional s card.


----------



## SGR215

Comcast can't get my Mcard activated either. I've had four installs and numerous phone calls and all resort in them giving up. When they attempt to get the cable card paired it gives them a protocol I/O error. The cable card gets all analog channels yet nothing encrypted. From what I read this is what that means:

"The CableCARDs did not receive the proper activation signals to provision a UDCP (unidirectional digital cable products) device. DVRs leased by cable providers are two-way and use CableCARDs that receive extensive pre-provisioning at the warehouse. Because so much of the information normally sent during activation has already been programmed into these CableCARDs, they require a different activation protocol than CableCARDs that are installed in devices such as TiVo DVRs and CableCARD-ready HDTVs. If the headend sends the wrong activation signal, your CableCARDs do not receive enough information to activate, or will activate enough to get a channel map, but no EMMs. The result is that you will be able to view only analog and unencrypted digital channels."

I've tried to explain this to Comcast yet no one appears to listen. The latest rep even resorted in hanging up on me! Just for the record, I'm always respectful and patient with these people so that wasn't the problem. I've got another tech coming out on Tuesday but I'm afraid he'll simply give up too. A rep over at DSLReports has told me that the only way this can be fixed is via a Comcast engineer fixing the problem but I have no idea how to get Comcast to contact one. Anyone have any ideas on how I can get this resolved?


----------



## CEPBoston

SGR, 

I'm having a similar issue in Boston on a Tivo Series 3 w/two Motorola M cards. They were working fine, then went dead on 7/1.

Comcast has been here 4 times since then, and we've swapped SN and Host ID's multiple times by phone.

The cards appear successfully paired to me and Comcast. But, out of the 100+ channel Boston Comcast lineup only 10 channels appear.

These channels appear to be random (lowest 97 - WGBH, highest 851 HD, no locals or premium.)

Signal is 95-100 for the 10 that work, 0 for the rest.

Seems like head end messages (EMM) are growing.

The only common denominator for working channels is that CCI: is 0x00 for all 10. 

VAL: shows V for the 10 that work, ? for the others (w/ no CCI info available). 


Baffled. Would certainly appreciate any ideas to make our next ComCast visit (in August - ack) go better. 

Thx in advance, CEP


----------



## SGR215

Let me know if you get it fixed CEPBoston.

I've actually tried numerous routes to get it fixed and so far things look promising for tech visit tomorrow. I contacted "Frank" at [email protected] and he had executive complaints contact me. I wasn't around to pickup the phone when they called but they left a message stating they spoke to the lead supervisor of the tech scheduled to visit tomorrow and informed him what to do to resolve the issue when the tech arrives. We'll see if it actually gets resolved though.

I also had a rep who was nice enough to email me a screen shot of the error they get when they attempt to pair my cablecard. Here is a censored version of it for those wondering what the reps see:










Apparently this issue is beyond the techs, reps or dispatches head and needs the assistance of a Comcast engineer to get it resolved. If this gets resolved I'll try to find out what exactly was done and post it here.


----------



## SGR215

Thanks to Frank at the email listed above I got a real Comcast tech today, not a subcontractor, who actually took the time to get my cable card working properly. I'm not exactly sure what causes this error but it only took this tech a few minutes to get it solved. He also solved my low signal issues and even organized my setup a little better. (I've got six total outlets so that's a major thing in itself) Although he said he wasn't too sure what exactly his supervisor did he explained to me about how subcontractors generally don't care about doing a good job but rather doing several jobs as fast as possible. They get paid by the job, not by the hour. The only thing they care about is getting your signature so they get paid. The end result obviously being rushed, incorrectly done installs. Cable cards sometimes take time to get them to activate and obviously time is a subcontractors worst enemy.


----------



## MikeAndrews

SGR215 said:


> ...I also had a rep who was nice enough to email me a screen shot of the error they get when they attempt to pair my cablecard. Here is a censored version of it for those wondering what the reps see:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


THERE'S the problem! Those poor dudes are using Internet Explorer.


----------



## SGR215

netringer said:


> THERE'S the problem! Those poor dudes are using Internet Explorer.


LOL... I couldn't help but think the same thing when he sent me the SS. I felt like saying "Did you try it in Firefox?"


----------



## mikedarn

I just got an HD-Tivo and Comcast (San Jose,CA area) set up with a Motorola M-card today. It works beautifully except a gray screen happens every 30 minutes or so on the HD channels. My signal is very strong, the installer attached a 10db attenuator and the strength is between 93-100.

My gray screen picture:
http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3246/2715407141_f2f9243a58_o.jpg

If I go to signal strength menu during the gray screen, the video appears perfectly with full strength:
http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3044/2716220742_09830cbd24_o.jpg

Cable card channel test also shows the video perfectly:
http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3052/2716220624_fd35b91276_o.jpg

But the cable card diagnostics reports "Tuner 0: Current Tuning Status: Not tuned: Wrong card state"
http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3166/2716220498_bd42fbe1b5_o.jpg

So if the signal strength test can display the channel video perfectly and the cable card test can display the channel, why is it gray in the tivo live tv?

Switching channels a few times fixes the cable card state and brings the video back in live tv. But of course that means most recordings will be missing half the content.

What could put the cable card in the wrong state every 1/2 hour or so? I have no idea if this is a tivo problem or comcast or a communication issue between the two. Thankfully I still have my direct tv tivo going as a backup!

Any ideas would be appreciated. Thanks!
-Mike


----------



## jaybroni

In the cable card diagnostics, what does it say below tuner 0?
For your setup with an M-Card, you should have diagnostics for two tuners, in the diagnostic screen they are called tuner 0 (which you showed) and tuner 1. If your M-Card isn't set up properly, or isn't working properly, you will get no data for one tuner (in this case tuner 0) and should get normal data for the other. That may be why you get grey screens sometimes, just because you are watching from the tuner that isn't working properly.

Of course, it may be a different problem entirely.


----------



## spriggan

Hardware: TiVo Series 3 HD
Sofware Ver: 9.4-01-2-648

Day 1: Before Comcast tech showed up, I sat up the TiVo. It was working perfectly with analog. The tech showed up. As soon as he entered my house, he made a phone call. I over-heard it was his first time installing CableCards. When he was done with the phone, I told him the only thing he needs to do is insert CableCards. He said that the TiVo is connected to a cable that was not supplied by Comcast, so he needs to disconnect everything and change them all. I asked him not to do that, but I let him since he told me that if I would not let him, then I must reschedule for tomorrow. While he was connecting the cables, he got confused (my TV set is rather complicated). He was treating the TiVo like their digital box. TiVo has no coaxial output, thus nothing showed up on the TV. The tech got rude. He did not connect all the cables back as it was, and he just left without scheduling for another tech to come out. I called the 317-872-2225, which is on my Comcast bill and suppose to be the local comcast #. I never ever gotten any local customer service persons by calling the local # but National Call Center. Anyway, I scheduled another appointment for tomorrow. 

Day 2: Different tech showed up around 11 AM with only 1 M-Card. The tech asked me if the TiVo was ready to go. I told him that the tech from yesterday disconnected everything, and I left it alone. He immediately start connecting the cables. Once he was done connecting, he insered the M-Card in the slot 1 of the TiVo. He called the office giving Host ID, DATA and CableCard S/N. The TiVo gave "Accuiring Channel" screen. The tech told me it could take up to 4 hr before I could use TiVo. While on wait, I asked him that I thought this model requires 2 CableCards to do dual tuning. He said that the card is M-Card, so I don't need another one. We waited for 2 - 3 min. Since there was nothing he could do while waiting, he asked me if it was OK for him to leave. He gave me his cell # which he used to call the main office. I waited...after an hour or so, I noticed the tech connected the cable to "Antenna" coaxial instead of "Cable" coaxial on the TiVo. I yanked the power cable off the TiVo, then reconnected the cable. I called the tech around 3 PM. He said that he will be back today to fix everything including installation of a second cable card. 5 PM, the tech had not shown up. I called the local Comcast #. The lady I spoke with assured me he'll be back today before 7 PM, which is the closing time. I waited until 7:30 PM to call the Comcast back. This lady I spoke with, she didn't know much about the CableCards, however, she listened about the validation, etc. She got the CableCard working!!! 

Day 3: The same tech guy showed up around 3:30 PM. He brought the second Motorola M-Card. He asked me what's the problem. I told him one of the problem (premium channel) is solved. What I need now is the second digital tuner/CableCard working. He reported the Card S/N, DATA and Host ID of the 2nd CableCard back to the main office. He was using the Push-to-Talk of the phone feature, I heard everything what the office said. It'll be ready in 5 min. The tech did not wait for 5 min. to check channels. It appeared all were working. One tuner showing HBO and another showing Encore. Sweet, it's woking!!! The tech left. I do not know how long it took, but one of the tuner stopped working. I could not watch any channels. All of the channels were grey. The second CableCard somehow stopped working. I went into the "Conditional Access" to check what's happening. Con: Yes, Val:?, CP: Enabled, Auth: MP for the 2nd CableCard, and Con: Yes, Val:V, CP: Disabled, Auth: S for the 1st CableCard. By looking at those, these told me the Comcast Main office send wrong signal to the second CableCard: the card was sat up to use multi-stream instead of single-stream. I called TiVo before I called Comcast. We got into a 3-way calling. We swapped the CableCards because TiVo lady said that CableCard slot 2 might be broken or the CableCard #2 is bad. After pairing without new DATA, slot 2 worked without problem. This told there was nothing wrong with the TiVo. The slot 1 wasn't working and Auth: was showing MP like when this card was in the slot 2. The Comcast lady said that it is not possible to modify the signal to make the Auth: S from Auth: MP. I was so frustrated because I know Comcast can. Oh, while on this 3-way calling, we discovered that CableCard #1 had Firmware 613 and CableCard #2 had firmware 516. TiVo lady and I asked if it's possible for her to send new firmware. She said she cannot do anything about the firmware, and it is not possible to send the firmware to the CableCard. I know Comcast can, and I just hang up on both TiVo and Comcast. I called the Comcast back. I explained the situation. CableCard #2 is having a multi-signal configuration, etc. She said that she was going to perform "signal boostl" or something like that. I have a Comcast digital box as well, and it all the sudden got restarted. She told me to wait for 45 min. or so then restart the TiVo. I did. Once the TiVo restarted, I went into the CableCard setting section. Both of the CableCard now had the same firmware: 613, Con:Yes, Val:?, CP: Enabled, Auth: S. She fixed the damn Auth:MP, which was supposely impossible to do remotely. Great! I can watch everything except premium channels because I lost the validation/pairing. I called the Comcast back telling them I have no premium channels. The lady supposely sent a signal. I waited for 45 min., then restarted the TiVo. Val: was still ? meaning both of the CableCards were not pairing. I called the TiVo back. The guy told me to put the channels on the premium, then read the status of the CableCards. On both of the cards, Con:Yes, Val:?, CP: Enabled, Auth: CAD on the premium channels. For normal channels, Con: Yes, Val:?, CP: Disabled, Auth: S. We tried to do 3-way calling with the Comcast again. We waited for the Comcast for about 20 min...I somehow got disconnected from the TiVo on the phone. Never heard from the TiVo. I call the Comcast back....I still have no premium channels....

I talked with at least 10 Comcast people. I've written only some names. These people were not helpful at all.

JC in Indianapolis = kept saying to send tech back. I asked for the manager. He refused to let me talk to the manager. He refused to pair the CableCard. The only local person that I could speak with.

Lensy in Kansas City = the same as above.

David in Kansas City = the same as above. 

Karen in Missouri = the same as above.


----------



## cluelesspa

ouch .... I say your only recourse is to do like i did and DRIVE yourself at 8 am or when ever they open to your LOCAL office. then ask for the tech that knows about Cable card installs.


----------



## spriggan

Day 4: After having a cup of coffee, I started the day with calling Tivo. Brian took my call. He said that their system is updating, so he could not obtain any customer information. I did not explain what happened in Day 2 and Day 3. I told him that I have no access to the premium channels, and DATA IDs of the CableCards changed because the cards were swapped. 3-way calling with Comcast began. Renne in Chicago took our call. We explained to her that CableCards need to be paired. I gave her new DATA ID for the CableCard 1. She admitted that she did not know much about CableCards. But, we could navigate her to pair the cards. She said that when she entered the new DATA ID, the Comcast system did not let her over-write the old DATA ID. She said that she had to e-mail someone (either her supervisor or dispatcher...can't remember), and I had to wait about 20 min. to get some kind of confirmation. She said that she'd call me back. Because of this 20 min. wait, we all hang up. I took a dog out. When I came back in the house, there was an automatic message from Comcast on my answering machine. I immediately checked the TiVo while entering 1-888-731-1371, which was specified in the message. TiVo's "Conditional Access" for the CableCard 1 showed Val:V. I thought, is this for real? Is it really working? I tuned to HBO, BAM! HBO is channel 301 in my area, and "Conditional Access" on this channel had Con: Yes, Val:V 0x0C, CP: Enabled, Auth: S, CCI: 0x02. Although I was excited, I was also dissapointed because I understand CP: Enabled means Copy Protection is on. I assumed I could not record HBO on my TiVo like Comcast's DVR (more on this later). Lisa in Indiana took my call. I explained to her that CableCard 1 now works perfectly thanks to Renne (I did not mention about the DVR of the premium channels because what matters the most is just to view the premiums). The next problem is CableCard 2. I gave her the new DATA ID for the CableCard 2. She was able to over-write the old DATA ID immediately. Within a min., BAM! CableCard 2 had the same "Conditional Access" codes as the CableCard 1 (Con: Yes, Val:V 0x0C, CP: Enabled, Auth: S, CCI: 0x02). I thanked Lisa for fixing the problem, and hanged up the phone. I wasn't expecting to digitally record Premium channels because of the CP: Enabled, but I tried. It records! (I'm guessing CCI 0x02 tells how many times I can copy???) I only tried 2 channels to record (301 and 302 which are different variants of HBO), so I need to check other premium, sports package and HD channels. While I was checking the DVR of TiVo, Renne called back (so the automatic Comcast message was not from her). I explained the situation & told her everything works. Lisa took care of the CableCard 2. She told me that dispatcher had to over-write the old DATA ID on the CableCard 1 for her. I praised her for what she had done.

After reading a lot of posts on this forum, I found my story is essentially a verification of the problems/suspicion/advice of others. 

One of the finding today was from Brian. He said that what Comast send to pair the CableCards is DATA ID. It makes sense if DAC uses Host ID and Card S/N to generate a DATA ID. If this is the case, DAC hashes--nothing more. 

Hopefully, my information help others who are having problems with the Comcast's CableCard installation on the S3.


----------



## eht123

eht123 said:


> Well, I hate for my first post on a board to be a rant, but here goes anyway...
> 
> Executive summary: Trying to get an M-card working in my new THD, and Comcast is as useless as ever...
> 
> - First visit, guy was three hours late on his three hour window, meaning I had been waiting for him for six hours. Installs cable card, gets some channels working, claims the others will kick in within 8 hours or so. I naively believe him.
> - Next day, still no premium channels. I dig around in the cable card menus and find that the card is not even properly paired. My wife calls Comcast, wastes another hour on the phone, only to be told "we need to send a tech out again". A supervisor is supposed to call her back, but never does.
> - Fast forward a couple days, tech shows up, saying things like "oh, a cable card, you're in for a ride", and "I don't know why they even use these things". And this one "Well, Edie is the only one on the head end who really knows how to make these things work, and she's on vacation for two weeks." He proceeds to spend three hours on the phone with them, manages to get the card paired, but still no copy protected channels are authorized. My wife calls the Tivo cable card hotline, and puts the tech on with them. This quickly degenerates into a useless pissing match about whose fault it is. After three hours, she's had enough and kicks the tech out.
> - Another call to Comcast to try to speak with a manager gets another "we'll have someone call you back..."
> - Although I am quite convinced the problem is solely with Comcast, Tivo's cable card hotline is, unfortunately, borderline useless as well. A second call to them was very short and ended with basically "well, we can't do anything for you". Might be true, but I thought the hotline was there to help work with the cable companies.
> 
> At this point, we're pretty much ready to cancel our cable service outright, box up the THD and take it back, and cancel the one non-lifetime Tivo account that we set up for it. Which really sucks, because we love Tivo (had them since the very first units were available like eight years ago...). But I'm having a hard time justifying paying for services when we're getting treated like this (especially given that other media options like Netflix, bittorrent and others pretty much just work).
> 
> Soooo.... If we decide to give it one last gasp, does anyone in the Potomac Falls, Virginia area have any suggestions as to who to call, what to say, or whatever to try and get this resolved?? Any help would be appreciated.
> 
> Thanks.


Follow up on my post from last week:

The TivoHD is finally working. In addition to the above, this took:

- a letter to Comcast's vice president of customer support.
- at least half a dozen phone calls with an "executive support" rep who, although basically useless herself, does appear to have had some influence in scheduling the tech who finally fixed things.
- two attempts at getting someone useful via the online chat support (no dice...)
- two more random phone calls on our part in the hopes of just getting lucky and getting someone with a clue. (no luck...)
- countless wasted hours and frustration on our part.

Last Friday brings yet another truck roll and another m-card from a tech who finally appeared to know what he was doing. According to him, a bunch of the cards they had were actually bad. Anyway, he swapped it out for a new one, and within a reasonably short time, everything was working as it's supposed to. Oddly, the conditional access screen indicates Val: ?, which should indicate the card is not paired. But the Auth: MP error is fixed, showing Auth: S now, and we get all channels on both tuners. So I'm not inclined to mess with it at the moment, even though I fully expect it means something will stop working in a day or two...

Oh, and we got a $50 credit for our trouble...


----------



## slowbiscuit

I don't believe that any of their cards are 'bad', just that they're purposely clueless about how to properly initialize them for the Tivo.


----------



## cluelesspa

slowbiscuit said:


> I don't believe that any of their cards are 'bad', just that they're purposely clueless about how to properly initialize them for the Tivo.


+1 (make that +1000) .... 

it seems like some call centers know about them and and other don't.


----------



## FBKSan

Apologies if this has been addressed (my search came up short), but I went to sign up for new Comcast service today (internet & cable), and the agent told me my Tivo unit and cable cards are incompatible with anything less than one of the higher level digital cable packages. (I just ordered a TivoHD.) I asked about getting the "digital starter" package or the "digital double play" (internet+cable), but the (local) agent said those were "basic cable" that required a digital box. He said that one needs either the digital box or "digital cable", but only the latter works with cable cards.

My understanding is that the cable cards serve as the digital box, but are there certain services that Comcast offers that are not compatible with a cable card system? I've noticed that others on the forum have cable service through Comcast with a Tivo box and are paying something close to $30, the promotional rate for digital starter. 

I sense I was being fed a line, but I figure I should double check. If the rep's info was incorrect I'll certainly call back and switch, since $66 for the bundle is a lot better than the $100+ the agent said I needed.


----------



## fishboy

They are either pulling a fast one on you or the rep is clueless. You don't need digital anything to use the TivoHD. In fact, you could order the bare cable without a box and without cable cards and still pick up the analog signals through Tivo and use the QAM tuner to get HD locals (but that's a little more complicated). Besides, what' to stop you from ordering their higher level service and then downgrading if they are forcing you to pay for something like that up-front. But my understanding is that they must offer (per the FCC) the same service to you with CableCards that offer using a their own digital box. The only thing you will miss out on is OnDemand content and their crappy channel guide. I don't miss OnDemand and I like the Tivo guide much better, so there was no loss for me.


----------



## jsidlosky

Whats the advised method to ordering cable for my TivoHD (not s3) via Comcast in the San Jose, California area?

Should I order online? Do I need to call sales, then ask to transfer to tech support/installs to ask for an M card?

Should I ask for an M card, or Two S's? 

Should I expect to pay nothing for an M/S cards? 

Should I expect this to even work? It seems like this thread has hundreds of pages of posts of people complaining that in the end, you get channels that dont work, or gray screens etc.

I want the smoothest setup possible, and for some reason I think using the order via comcast.com method won't work, i'm gunna have to place some phone calls, right?

The cable is running from the telephone pole to my house, but not connected to my house. This from a few years ago when I had analog comcast service.


----------



## eht123

slowbiscuit said:


> I don't believe that any of their cards are 'bad', just that they're purposely clueless about how to properly initialize them for the Tivo.


Yeah, I don't believe it either, but that's what he claimed...


----------



## dswallow

slowbiscuit said:


> I don't believe that any of their cards are 'bad', just that they're purposely clueless about how to properly initialize them for the Tivo.


You're implying that they're competent by saying they'd purposefully doing something like that; to purposefully do that, they'd have to actually know how to do it right.


----------



## jlib

As an early adopter of an S3 I experienced the typical Comcast nightmare (in my case a 3 week one). After a recent disk failure I had to return to the saved virgin unbooted original disk. Essentially, I was installing a new TiVo. I knew I was gong to loose my cable card pairing since I had upgraded the drive before I knew you should upgrade a drive only after fully configuring it and installing cable cards. 

With great trepidation I prepared to call in to Comcast fully expecting to be told that a tech has to be dispatched but thought I'd give it a try anyway. I had already prepared by writing down the cable card serial numbers. I then inserted them in the proper order one at a time allowing about 30 seconds for first one to settle in (it is a myth that they need to be activated individually before inserting the next one). I check channels and sure enough I lost all my premium channels but, oddly, not HBO. I make note of the newly generated host ID numbers and I associate them with the appropriate serial nember. 

So, anyway, I call in and end up with Kamil in the San Leandro center a good 100 miles from me. Not only did he immediately know what I needed before I even finished explaining myself but he did not have to transfer me to tier 2 or a cable card specialist. He asked me only for the serial numbers and the host ID numbers. I heard some typing and in about a minute he said he had sent an activation signal to both cards. I toggled back and forth between the 2 cable card conditional access screens until both were activated. Card 2 was quicker to activate and for a moment I thought uh oh, I have a problem but card 1 activated 30 seconds later. I asked him to hang on while I quickly ran through the premium channels on both tuners from the cable card screen and all was well. Total time elapsed: ~10 minutes! 

The professionalism and knowledge of the CSR was superb. I was particularly impressed that he was able to directly correct the pairing error in the system. This doesn't help those with chronic and lingering issues with Comcast but maybe it indicates that some changes are occurring behind the scenes.


----------



## tivoboyjr

What does it mean if I'm getting error codes 161-38 and 161-52 on an HD Tivo with the M-Card (Comcast service)? Comcast initially told me that the card had gone bad, so I swapped it for a new one at the local comcast office. The new card is giving me the same errors. 

I've called Comcast several times to have the card authorized/initialized. Now comcast is saying the tivo is defective, but when I call Tivo, they say that Comcast hasn't properly initialized the card.


----------



## jsidlosky

Ordered via phone Double-Play (internet/tv) in San Jose, CA.

Tuesday - Placed order at 1pm
Wed - 2:45pm Install Tech shows up

Has to call dispatch because the M cards ID's wont enter into his system, this because they were never entered in at Comcast. Gets resolved in about 10 minutes.

Cards pair up, takes a few minutes. All channels come in. 

Got Error 131-86 (I think it was) a few times. Went away after an hour. 

No more errors. Both TivoHD's work with each their own M card. 

So far so good, no problems at all other than the 131-86 thing for a bit.


----------



## thefish5800

Ok guys i went through the threads on this site and most were very helpfull and every bit of info was much appericated. When i finally found something that got my cablecards to work i wanted to share it with you guys, however your on results may vary! I have a Tivo Hd with two single stream Motorola cable cards. My Comcast service is in middle Tennessee. To make along story short after about 12hrs on the phone with Comcast and TiVo i had a system that would work on what looked like random channels both regular and subscriber channels. To give a example i could get local channels and HBO in regular and HD, but could not get ESPN and Discovery to name a couple. I arrived at this point during the first 30 minutes of the quest. Everybody who has had issues with cablecards knows how the rest of the 11 hrs went.
On to what worked for me.
I went to the 'Conditional Access' screen on the cable card and notice that on the channels that worked the AUTH line had SUBSCRIBED. The ones that didn't work had unsubscribed or not auth I can't remember which. I know some of you are saying well there is your problem, but for me this was a big step.
When i noticed this a light bulb went off that maybe my subscriber package was not set up correctly. All of the people I talked to were trying to repair the cards and hit them but no one had checked to see if the subscriber info was input correctly by comcast.
I called Comcast and told them the story and they wanted to do their usual trouble shooting stuff. I asked them to wait and just check to see if my subcriber info was correct and guess what it had been input incorrectly. The rep fixed it and everything started working almost instantly!!!
I never thought that something as simple as a typo could cause the symptoms that i had. If anybody is stuck at this point it probably wouldn't hurt to have comcast check you subscriber info to make sure it is correct. I guess the moral of this story is always check the simplest thing first!!


Thanks for everyones hard work and help!!
Go Vols!!


----------



## timgrady

Right now, I hate Comcast too. I've been trying to get service since June 28... It's taken over 20 phone calls (virtually all with someone nice, but clueless and helpless) and so far 6 installation appointments (I've had to be home all day for every one). The first five installation appointments resulted in a line being run from a pole without a tap to the house and then left dead and coiled up at each end. The last installation appointment resulted in a line run across the ground from a pole with a tap to the pole with my line, a working cable modem, and a basic cable box running coax to my TV (I originally ordered a M-card for my Tivo HD and have reminded them to bring an M-card for the install repeatedly.). 

I took back the cable box and now have the cable plugged directly into the Tivo HD (the installer didn't know how to do this). It looks like I have at least two more installation appointments (an aerial install for the tap and an inside guy for the cable card) before I'll finally have service with a cable card, and that's IF they can get the cable cards to work. I'm absolutely astounded that a company with such poor customer service is still in business. I've been so frustrated that I even called to cancel once, but they talked me out of it. If I had another option, I would have taken it a month ago.

There is one person from Comcast who has actually done what she said she would do and impressed me by being competent. Deborah put in an ER ticket so that I would get my cable card 1.5 months after my order instead of 2 months after the order. She was able to get an earlier install and called me back like she promised. Four or five other Comcast reps have promised call backs and have never called back.

I'll update everyone when i finally have the service I ordered. Some day, I'll have to write up a thread about just how bad this whole experience was...

Good news- the Tivo is still awesome.

Tim


----------



## slowbiscuit

You're way past the point where you should escalate this to comcastmustdie.com, and by calling your regional VP's or national exec support office (search for Comcast at consumerist.com for phone numbers). Don't bother with the local help, they don't care or are clueless about Cablecards until someone upstairs makes them care.


----------



## jjp007

slowbiscuit said:


> You're way past the point where you should escalate this to comcastmustdie.com, and by calling your regional VP's or national exec support office (search for Comcast at consumerist.com for phone numbers). Don't bother with the local help, they don't care or are clueless about Cablecards until someone upstairs makes them care.


I put up my comment on comcastmustdie.com

After my horrible horrible time getting the darn CC to work properly way back in Feb and March I have never received all the channels I have been paying for! I dont' watch every channel on a consistant basis but I finally started noticing channels just disappearing. Now it's mostly in the upper 300's.
I called tonight and after an hour and a half on hold ( i swear they have one person on the night shift in the CC dept and it was the one of the same guys I delt with back in Feb. There must only be a handful of people in the whole department. I spend a majority of my time on hold just getting through.
The first time I called tonight the regular help guy had no clue, said he would send a refresh signal but I know he was sending it to my cable box in the bedroom NOT the cable card. My cable card went blank for a while, error message and when i asked him to transfer me to the CC dept, he said there wasn't one!!!! I hung up on him and called back and got someone who transfered me.

The guy is very nice and he said they've got some new policies since Feb/March so he tries sending a refresh to my card and nope, it doesn't work. I just don't get how certain channels just disappear but the way the guy described it made a little bit of sense.
So he sets up a truck roll tomorrow to install a new M card. I'm worried that once they take this one out and put a new one in I will end up not having any channels and going through the process all over again!!
end rant...


----------



## phillychief

I purchased a new TiVoHD directly from TiVo online, with a lifetime subscription. I have had a Series 2 lifetime TiVo for some time, and it would be hard to imagine going back to watching television without the TiVo service. I decided to move the Series 2 to the basement and treat myself to the HD experience.

Since I am new to CableCards, I read everything I could on this and other related threads. After reading some of the horror stories, it was with no little trepidation that I called Comcast to arrange for new CableCard service.

As suggested, I had already connected my TiVoHD up to the cable and to my broadband Internet, allowing it to download the latest software, run Guided Setup, and burn in for a week or two. I called Comcast on a Sunday evening and asked to have a CableCard installed. I was asked if this could be done on a self service basis, but they said no, it required a tech visit. I asked the CSR to note on the order that I preferred an M-Card, and she said she would so note. She did not ask what type of device I planned to use it with. I was offered a Tuesday appointment, but I chose the next Friday because that was more convenient for me.

The tech arrived a bit outside the promised window, but did call before to advise he was running late. He showed me the single M-Card he had brought with him, and I felt a bit uneasy because it was somewhat battered and obviously not new. Bracing for trouble, I wrote down the numbers on the card myself.

He seemed very familiar with installing CableCards in TiVos. I asked if he had done a lot of them; he told me there was quite a rush about a year ago, and again around Christmas, but that there had not been too many requests as of late. He asked if I wanted to insert the card into the TiVo myself, and I said "sure".

The card was recognized as an M-Card within seconds, and the pairing data screen came up. The tech and I both copied down the numbers, and he entered them in his portable service communications device. We chatted for about ten minutes while he waited for an acknowledgement of his activation request. I don't think he ever got one, but about that time I started dialing around the channel menu. Sweet success! Every channel was there, normal, digital, and premium. I checked on both tuners, and everything was fine! Uncorrected RS errors: 0.

I thanked him and he was on his way. Total time working on TiVo activation: about 20 minutes, most of it copying numbers and waiting for activation.

It's been working perfectly for about three weeks now. I wanted to see if any problems developed after startup before posting this, but none have. I cannot believe how good even the regular digital channels look compared to the analog cable I had been used to, and the HD channels are terrific. 

While I have had somewhat unpleasant repair issues with Comcast in the past (clueless telephone support, missed appointments, etc.), I must admit to being genuinely surprised and very happy with their service this time. No problems scheduling, no CableCard shortages, and an easy activation from a knowledgeable tech. At least in our near-northwest Philadelphia suburb, fear not the CableCard installation appointment: Comcast has it together.


----------



## bobscola

Called Comcast to get cablecards for the upstairs TivoHD, was waiting for the you need to "have us install this" when the guy said you can pick these up at the service center. I walked into the service center in Redmond WA & asked for two cable cards for a TivoHD and handed me 2 new cards. I noticed they were MCards and said I needed only 1. He said, yeah I'm giving you 2 in case one does't work. I asked how much it would be for a second outlet (downstairs TivoHD) and he said $1.54 month. So I asked him to add the second outlet and left with 2 MCards. At home, pluged in the first MCard and Tivo displayed the card info screen, called Comcast (same number provided by the Comcast guy and on screen), read them numbers of the TV screen and they activated the card. Went downstairs and repeated the process. The Comcast tech on the phone insisted on staying on with me until everything was up and running. Everything worked, first time, on both Tivos. I had waited as long as I did, 'cause of the horror stories with Tivo, cable cards, Comcast, no MCards, needing to pay for an install, etc., etc. Turned out to be easier than programming the Tivo remote for my Vizio.


----------



## We Tigers

I went through the dreaded failed cablecard install today, with a pissed-off tech who kept getting into fights with his call center and telling them to take the job and shove it. Not terribly surprised they couldn't get together to get my TiVo working...

As it turns out, I called Comcast afterwards to reschedule, and the CSR told me that I can just go to the local Comcast center (I'm in Arlington, VA), pick up an M-Card, and do the install myself. I'm big on doing tech stuff myself and comments like bobscola's lead me to believe it's the right choice. Any hitches or failures I should watch out for when I try to do this tomorrow night?


----------



## cluelesspa

it is not the process of doing the PHYSICAL install of the Cable Cards. It is the COMCAST side of the equation. The set up and pairing of the CCards in their system that is the issue. some call centers have no problems. MOST comcast call centers have no idea how to handle. and if you are in an ADELPHIA gone Comcast area. Good Luck as it is a different system for their CC activation and pairing. 

looks like there are one or 2 comcast call centers that know what they are doing with CC activation and pairing. Good luck!


----------



## slowbiscuit

Yes, exactly. There is no problem (other than old firmware) with the cards themselves, it's all in how Comcast provisions them. If they did their job right by setting up the cards for the Tivo correctly in all areas, anyone should be able to pick up a card and install it themselves. But as we see in this thread, YMMV.


----------



## drhankz

We Tigers said:


> I went through the dreaded failed cablecard install today, with a pissed-off tech who kept getting into fights with his call center and telling them to take the job and shove it. Not terribly surprised they couldn't get together to get my TiVo working...
> 
> As it turns out, I called Comcast afterwards to reschedule, and the CSR told me that I can just go to the local Comcast center (I'm in Arlington, VA), pick up an M-Card, and do the install myself. I'm big on doing tech stuff myself and comments like bobscola's lead me to believe it's the right choice. Any hitches or failures I should watch out for when I try to do this tomorrow night?


I ALSO Echo what two other posters have said.

I'm in NH - aka Boston Comcast Area - the Network 
Operation Centers here get the provisioning right the
first time in a matter of minutes.

Other parts of the Country have nightmares. I believe 
you are in one of those Comcast Nightmare regions.

Good Luck.


----------



## cheesehead00

180-hr TiVo HD (says Series 3 for platform) with version 9.4-01-2-652

I recently moved from Charleston, SC to Arlington, VA and having trouble with this new install.

I haven't been as lucky this time around. I took out the old S cards and re ran the guided setup with my new cable zip code and info before having the techs install the cablecards. Basic cable is working properly and can even record two programs at once.

I have had 3 techs come on three different days trying to setup the new m card but for some reason cant get the cable card to get a host id. also after inserting the m card i no longer get my basic cable. We have tried 7 different M cards and none of them are working all it says is "your cable provider has not supplied any information for this card."

Any help is greatly appreciated because I have no clue what the problem could be.

Edit: The supervisor just called and claimed that Scientific Atlantic CableCards are NOT compatible with TiVo. I informed him that I just returned 2 S cards that were scientific atlantic back to comcast in charleston, sc and those worked fine. He said he would see if they have S-cards at the warehouse but if not I would be out of luck since its not compatible in the area.

Thanks


----------



## We Tigers

Hey Cheesehead--I'm in Arlington too, and also trying to set up an M-Card. I got a host ID fine yesterday and also had the right station IDs for channels, but didn't get any reception. I just bought the TiVo HD, so I believe I'm still working on old software (8.something).

If I run into any of the same problems on my next attempt or get a good local CSR, I'll let you know...I'm going to the Comcast office on Wilson Blvd. after work today to try to get a few cablecards to try myself and see if any of them have been successfully paired.


----------



## cheesehead00

> Hey Cheesehead--I'm in Arlington too, and also trying to set up an M-Card. I got a host ID fine yesterday and also had the right station IDs for channels, but didn't get any reception. I just bought the TiVo HD, so I believe I'm still working on old software (8.something).
> 
> If I run into any of the same problems on my next attempt or get a good local CSR, I'll let you know...I'm going to the Comcast office on Wilson Blvd. after work today to try to get a few cablecards to try myself and see if any of them have been successfully paired.


well ill tell you who ive had so far in arlington...

Whitney 8/6- didnt bring any cable cards because she thought i wanted a box with an m card in it

Whitney 8/7- brought two M cards but could never get a host id or anything

Forgot name 8/8- brought two M cards but same problem as above. said he was going to go back to warehouse for more cards and would be right back but never called or came back

Vince 8/13- brought two M cards and same problem. i reran guided setup again while he went back to the warehouse and again no luck with the new cards.

I spoke to Vince's supervisor Lou who informed me that he didn't think Comcast and Scientific Atlanta cable cards worked with TiVo HD and that I was out of luck since thats all they carried. Informed him that I had no problem with Scientific Atlanta cards in the past through comcast and that they were probably bad cards.

they are coming back again tomorrow between 9-12 with new cards.

Does anyone have any suggestions on what the problem could be?

Hope you have better luck than me!


----------



## slowbiscuit

Yep, the problem is that your local folks have no idea how to properly initialize the cards for the Tivo and the headend that you're on. And they don't want to take the time to figure out how to do it right because they just want you to rent their DVR.

Post your tale and account number at comcastmustdie.com. Escalate immediately to your regional VP, and the Comcast Exec Support office in Philly. Search for Comcast at consumerist.com for phone numbers.


----------



## jjp007

I just found out that you should not remove the CC and reinsert it. you will have to re-pair the card. The numbers change when you remove the card and reinsert it. In my trouble shooting I did this, oh well u live and you learn

Also my problem with channels disappearing was because the signal coming in was far to low. Supposedly they did some work on the box outside today to get the signal strength up but I won't be able to tell until they repair my CC sometime tomorrow. They do this between the hours of 3 pm and 5 pm.
I'm not getting Show and HBO channels.


----------



## dswallow

jjp007 said:


> I just found out that you should not remove the CC and reinsert it. you will have to re-pair the card. The numbers change when you remove the card and reinsert it. In my trouble shooting I did this, oh well u live and you learn


That shouldn't be a problem unless you're putting them back in different slots.


----------



## We Tigers

Got a bit of misinformation from Comcast main, apparently--none of the local Comcast centers in Arlington/Alexandria will hand out the cablecards to customers. For my troubles, the center on Wilson gave me a $20 account credit and set up an appointment for Sunday, specifically requesting in the service notes for the card to be set up properly before it gets sent my way, and for it to be dispatched in the hands of a tech support supervisor type. 

So, at least they seem to be making an effort to make up for the inconvenience. If Sunday's another failure, then up the chain we go...


----------



## Dougmeister

Will Comcast give me a cable card if I am *not* a digital subscriber? I just have basic cable and am using OTA for HD to my Series 3.

Thanks. Every time I call the 800 number they're like 'Duh! No you can't have a cablecard.' I should ask how much to rent one but I'm hoping against hope that I won't have to do that.


----------



## jrm01

They won't give it to you, but they may rent you one (or two). Policy varies by region. However, without the digital package you will only get the unencrypted channels, which are probably the same ones that you are receiving OTA, and can probably also get using QAM tuner with cable (however no tivo program guide).


----------



## jlb

drhankz said:


> I ALSO Echo what two other posters have said.
> 
> I'm in NH - aka Boston Comcast Area - the Network
> Operation Centers here get the provisioning right the
> first time in a matter of minutes.
> 
> Other parts of the Country have nightmares. I believe
> you are in one of those Comcast Nightmare regions.
> 
> Good Luck.


Note...I am in the same region and I had a not so perfect install way back when.



jrm01 said:


> They won't give it to you, but they may rent you one (or two). Policy varies by region. However, without the digital package you will only get the unencrypted channels, which are probably the same ones that you are receiving OTA, and can probably also get using QAM tuner with cable (however no tivo program guide).


This is a little misleading, I think. With CCs, you should be able to get whatever channels your "package" authorizes you for. The only exception would be On-Demand and any channels utilizing Switched Digital Video (though the adapter will handle this when it comes out).


----------



## cheesehead00

ok so the supervisor louis and vince came back this morning to try 2- S cards and we received the following errors.


a technical problem is preventing you from receiving all cable services at this time
please call your cable operator and report error code 161-1 to have this problem resolved

and...

cable card 1 is not in normal operation

just as they were about to give up and tell me that it was an issue with my tivo a host id and other info popped up. we wrote it down and called it into dispatch. during this time we received the initial error of cable card 1 is not in normal operation.



sooooo frustrated and don't know what to do since they gave up. does anyone have any suggestions on what to do?


----------



## jrm01

jlb said:


> This is a little misleading, I think. With CCs, you should be able to get whatever channels your "package" authorizes you for. The only exception would be On-Demand and any channels utilizing Switched Digital Video (though the adapter will handle this when it comes out).


I was basing this on OP remark that he didn't want to get digital package, and I was referring to the possibility of him getting additional channels vs. what he gets without CCs. As you correctly point out, he would continue to get the basic package he is paying for and "may" get the local channels in HD also (as well as a few stray non-encrypted digital channels). This all assumes, of course, that he could even get the cards with only basic cable.


----------



## a68oliver

jrm01 said:


> I was basing this on OP remark that he didn't want to get digital package, and I was referring to the possibility of him getting additional channels vs. what he gets without CCs. As you correctly point out, he would continue to get the basic package he is paying for and "may" get the local channels in HD also (as well as a few stray non-encrypted digital channels). This all assumes, of course, that he could even get the cards with only basic cable.


Dougmeister,

In my area Comcast's Digital Starter package is only $1.99 per month which is the same cost as a single cablecard. The cost of the 1st cablecard is included with any digital package so there should be no downside to subscribing to the Digital Starter package. The second cable card costs me $1.99.

The Digital Starter package includes the local HD OTA channels, as well as some other things like ESPN 1 & 2 in HD and the Music Choice channels. However, I see by looking at my rate sheet that you have to subscribe to "Epanded Service/Extended Basic" and not just "Limited Service/Basic" to qualify for the Digital Starter package.

If you truly subscribe to only "Basic" and not "Extended Basic" then there would be a substantial increase in cost. In my area that is $35.75 additional.

Your local rates and packages may vary.


----------



## slowbiscuit

cheesehead00 said:


> sooooo frustrated and don't know what to do since they gave up. does anyone have any suggestions on what to do?


They need to make sure the cards have current firmware and that they've been initialized properly. I seriously doubt that it's a problem with the Tivo, and I don't think you're going to get them to fix it without intervention from someone higher up at Comcast.

But whatever man, have more fun dicking around with them if you want.


----------



## cheesehead00

slowbiscuit said:


> They need to make sure the cards have current firmware and that they've been initialized properly. I seriously doubt that it's a problem with the Tivo, and I don't think you're going to get them to fix it without intervention from someone higher up at Comcast.
> 
> But whatever man, have more fun dicking around with them if you want.


I wrote an extremely detailed letter to corporate comcast office from the email i found on here and received a call this morning stating that a lead tech was coming out to fix the problems. well they came out and basically did nothing and stated it was something on tivos end and that they couldnt help me anymore.

I spent over 4 hours on the phone with tivo support today trying to get it straightened out and after running tests and what not it is in deed comcasts fault and just bad cards they keep providing me. one of the cards they brought today even had a trash can sticker on it.

I filed a complaint with fcc about my issues and the fact that they said they would not provide me with cable cards anymore so hopefully this ordeal will be over soon because im going crazy dealing with these idiots.


----------



## jlib

cheesehead00 said:


> ...one of the cards they brought today even had a trash can sticker on it...


I can corroborate your findings. Comcast techs have been known to just put bad cards back into the system to let someone else deal with it. At my original install, one of the cards the tech was trying to install unsuccessfully even had "BAD" written on the back of it with a sharpie marker. Sheesh!


----------



## bdj470

I know this might sound like a dumb question.

Can you order the Cablecards from Comcast using the "Live Chat"?

I have been hesitant ordering the cablecards after reading some posts here for my Tivo HD.


----------



## slowbiscuit

You can order a cablecard install from chat, but you have about a 50/50 chance of getting a tech who says he's at your house to install a new DVR instead.


----------



## jlib

Like anything it depends upon the CSR you get. For initial order I would think that a call would be better so you can keep hammering home that you need a Cable Card (and an M one at that). Chat is particularly good if you are steaming to the point of verbal abuse or inarticulateness, of if you have a complicated problem and want a history (save the session).


----------



## dbutts

Holy cablecards batman, this thing finally works.

After 3 technicians and countless hours on the phone by both me and the techs, the Comcast 'supervisor' stopped by this morning.

In short:

Nothing but grey screens on cable channels whether using M card or 2 S cards. One S Card worked from the start.

Here's how they "fixed" it: 

Comcast tech at HQ removed all the cards from my account and then setup one of the new MCards that the supervisor had as a "new" card. This apparently got it to initialize properly.

Maybe this will be of help to someone.


----------



## elicariota

I've spent hours trying to get at least the analog channels to TiVo, pending the arrival of the Comcast cablecards, due to be installed in about 3 weeks.

I have:
Comcast Digital service (Atlanta/Alpharetta)
TiVo HD TCD652160 (S3)
TV that is not HD
No cablecards (yet)

Comcast tells me I should be able to get analog channels (1-78) pending the arrival of my cablecards which will "unlock" channels 79-100. This shouldn't be a difficult task, but I'm not getting anything but a light gray screen.

Comcast had me run the cable directly to the TV and of course, that works fine. So Comcast says they're job is done. TiVo has walked me through numerous configurations, but nothing has worked.

Channels are selected in TiVo, TiVo detects cable (rating of 93, I believe), ran the initial TiVo setup 3 times. Still nothing.

Shouldn't I be able to pick up the standard analog channels without the cablecards? 

It shouldn't matter that our TV isn't HD, right?

It's frustrating to be paying for TiVo service, Comcast service and new TiVo DVR and not being able to get them to communicate with each other.

Any ideas? 

Frustrated in Atlanta
elicariota @ comcast.net


----------



## thisisnotadrill

the analog stations shouldn't be in HD anyways so that shouldn't be a problem, especially if it worked when the cable was directly connected to the television.

I've been having my own problems getting comcast cable cards but thus far its been a problem of getting the cablecards to my tivo, not getting them installed correctly. Today was supposed to be the day, but now its tomorrow at 7am. The tech who i talked to today adn who is going to do the install has actually never seen cablecards before, only heard of them! this should be fun, im just going to be ready to walk him through it (even though i have never done it either).


----------



## elicariota

You're in for an interesting day tomorrow, for sure.
So you're able to get the analog stations using the card-less TiVo?
What's your secret?????

Elizabeth in ATL



thisisnotadrill said:


> the analog stations shouldn't be in HD anyways so that shouldn't be a problem, especially if it worked when the cable was directly connected to the television.
> 
> I've been having my own problems getting comcast cable cards but thus far its been a problem of getting the cablecards to my tivo, not getting them installed correctly.


----------



## 1283

elicariota said:


> Do you're able to get the analog stations using the card-less TiVo?


Is the coax cable connected to the "cable" input, not the "antenna" input?


----------



## cluelesspa

elicariota said:


> I've spent hours trying to get at least the analog channels to TiVo, pending the arrival of the Comcast cablecards, due to be installed in about 3 weeks.
> 
> Any ideas?
> 
> Frustrated in Atlanta
> elicariota @ comcast.net


Have you tried looking at your SETTINGS section for DISPLAY output on the TIVO. make sure it is NOT set to AUTO ... set it to 480i fixed or something like that. the Tivo maybe sending it out 1080 hd anyway for output to the TV. so force the TIVO to send it out NON HD.


----------



## cluelesspa

dbutts said:


> Here's how they "fixed" it:
> 
> Comcast tech at HQ removed all the cards from my account and then setup one of the new MCards that the supervisor had as a "new" card. This apparently got it to initialize properly.
> 
> Maybe this will be of help to someone.


I am guessing they just FINALLY got someone on the other end to enter in the proper codes correctly and it took. that is the big MISTERY to this process. Finding someone on the COMCAST side that knows how to pair and activate the Cable cards in the COMCAST system properly. I would guess removing all cards ect. was not the solution. just getting it put in right in their system was the solution. but glad you finally got it working.... a nice feeling, eh?


----------



## elicariota

Yes, although I did try both. TiVo is set to look for the signal via cable, not antenna.



c3 said:


> Is the coax cable connected to the "cable" input, not the "antenna" input?


----------



## elicariota

The TiVo display was set to 720i? (something in the 700s), but I bumped it down to 480i a few days ago as suggested by TiVo tech support.

Our package with Comcast is Digital Starter. This doesn't mean that all channels are digital, right? Comcast says that digital programming starts in the 70's, but read in a forum that in some areas, ALL the channels are digital.

This should be such a simple configuration. Cable to TiVo, A/V cables from TiVo to TV. I'm using an S-video/audio cable that connected the DVD player to the TV, but I've also tried the RCA video plug.



cluelesspa said:


> Have you tried looking at your SETTINGS section for DISPLAY output on the TIVO. make sure it is NOT set to AUTO ... set it to 480i fixed or something like that. the Tivo maybe sending it out 1080 hd anyway for output to the TV. so force the TIVO to send it out NON HD.


----------



## slowbiscuit

Digital Starter in the ATL still has all the expanded basic analog channels, and you should be able to get them all. I got the gray screen too after first hooking up my Tivo, but after a reboot was able to see the analog channels without a card (this is the 'first out of the box gray screen bug' that others have seen). But I am using HDMI connection with Tivo set to Native output and all channels were fine until I got the Cablecard (but that's another story that I posted earlier).

Good luck with the card install in the ATL because it's a joke, sadly. You might need an area supervisor and/or a lot of luck, because even if you get the card there's a good chance it will not have been setup properly for your headend and Tivo.


----------



## elicariota

By reboot, do you mean going through the initial TiVo setup again?



slowbiscuit said:


> Digital Starter in the ATL still has all the expanded basic analog channels, and you should be able to get them all. I got the gray screen too after first hooking up my Tivo, but after a reboot was able to see the analog channels without a card (this is the 'first out of the box gray screen bug' that others have seen).


----------



## joe mama

I picked up 3 new cards today and when I called Comcast for pairing they say the cards I have are already paired. They say they can't change the pairing and I have get new cards or have a tech come out. Oh, and this is the 2nd day in a row this has happened. Any ideas?


----------



## thisisnotadrill

> Our package with Comcast is Digital Starter. This doesn't mean that all channels are digital, right? Comcast says that digital programming starts in the 70's, but read in a forum that in some areas, ALL the channels are digital.


In my area (northeast philly) the analog cable has a completely different channel lineup than the digital cable as far as channels 1-72 (or wherever analog ends) is concerned. its very odd. Also, just from quality differences I think they do redundantly send all the channels in the analog lineup digitally as well.

At anyrate, I can't really help you as I am a tivo n00b. I just plugged my cable in and it worked. the guide data was all wrong because it had the digital lineup and at the time the tivo was only getting the analog lineup so the tivo was mostly useless, but it did work.

and my cablecard install went flawlessly this morning, well other than the tech being an hour late because his truck was backed up into in the dunkin donuts parking lot before my appointment. he also had a lot of misinformation but I cleared it up for him.


----------



## slowbiscuit

elicariota said:


> By reboot, do you mean going through the initial TiVo setup again?


No, reboot. Pull the plug or reboot from the menu.


----------



## eht123

eht123 said:


> Last Friday brings yet another truck roll and another m-card from a tech who finally appeared to know what he was doing. According to him, a bunch of the cards they had were actually bad. Anyway, he swapped it out for a new one, and within a reasonably short time, everything was working as it's supposed to. Oddly, the conditional access screen indicates Val: ?, which should indicate the card is not paired. But the Auth: MP error is fixed, showing Auth: S now, and we get all channels on both tuners. So I'm not inclined to mess with it at the moment, even though I fully expect it means something will stop working in a day or two...


Well, as I expected, the cablecard stopped working again today. Made it a whole two weeks though, woohoo... We lost power in our area for an hour or so yesterday, and when the Tivo came back up, we were right back to square one. No premium channels, cablecard status showing Con: No, Val: ?, and Auth: CAD.

Presumably, the cablecard is not supposed to lose its pairing and whatever else every time one pulls the plug on the Tivo? And does anyone know what the Auth: CAD error means? Haven't seen that one before.

Thanks.


----------



## Roderigo

eht123 said:


> No premium channels, cablecard status showing Con: No, Val: ?, and Auth: CAD.


The "Con: No" is the problem. This means the cable company turned off (disconnected) the card. This shouldn't happen on just a power cycle - it requires some active messages from the cable company to the card.


----------



## dpc

I live in Cherry HIll NJ Comcast called me at 7:30 am on Saturday and came out at 12:00 to install one M cable card in my new THD everything went great. They did goof one thing up, I wasn't getting chanels 100-200 but I called and they fixed it over the phone. So far no problems.


----------



## bobross

Just got two M-Cards for my Series 3 today.

Bay Area
1st card free
2nd card $1.95 month
Can't use on demand anymore - WFT?


----------



## slowbiscuit

LOL, no VOD. Someone tell you a story before you bought it?

In any event, you shouldn't miss VOD anyway once you get used to scheduling what you want to watch, not what cableCo thinks you might like.


----------



## philt56

I live in Warrenville, Il (near Naperville, West Chicago) and called to get the M-card. I called a couple weeks ago to check on install price and I was told $10.80 and the M-card would be $1.50 a month. I am keeping the Comcast dvr for awhile to finish watching what I have on it. 

I called today and he said $23.95 and I told him about the earlier quote and he then lowered it to $17. Is there a way I can find what the real cost should be???

Also I asked if the cable would be free after I return the dvr and he said it would still be $1.50/month. I think I found the Comcast link that says the first card is free. Is that correct?


----------



## bdj470

I have been reading the posts here about cablecard installs. 

My question is why I keep reading about so many bad cards?

I have Tivo HD. Waiting till I come back home from vacation to order a cablecard for my Tivo.


----------



## bobross

bdj470 said:


> I have been reading the posts here about cablecard installs.
> 
> My question is why I keep reading about so many bad cards?
> 
> I have Tivo HD. Waiting till I come back home from vacation to order a cablecard for my Tivo.


Yeah I don't know. Mine worked just fine but I had to call Comcast a second time because the first person didn't pair them correctly or something like that. Was only getting basic cable not Digital or HD. Called back and they fixed in within 5 min.


----------



## JeffLeyser

Just got a TiVo HD up and running today on Comcast in the SF Bay Area.

Great experience all around. I called Comcast last week to order the cards, and was told to simply go to my local office. The TiVo arrived yesterday, so I went over to the Berkeley Comcast office first thing this morning -- only to find out they had no cards in stock! But the very friendly Berkeley rep called the very friendly El Cerrito rep, and found two single-tuner cards for me. Zipped over to El Cerrito, picked them up, and came home.

Installed the cards in the TiVo, and called the number shown on the CableCARD display. Told the Rep I needed to activate my cards, she put me on hold for about 5 minutes, and bingo, HD TV! I told her everything was working, and we hung up -- my only mistake, as I realized about 20 minutes later my premium channels (HBO) were not authorized. But turned out to be no big deal at all: another call, another friendly rep (who this time asked for my Host & Data info!), another 5 minutes on hold, and this time I was told that she saw a problem, and would do something (she was quite vague) and HBO should be available in about 20 minutes.

Which it was! Whole thing couldn't have been easier.


----------



## ruinah

I had a horrible experience and it's still not over yet. Tech came out yesterday at 4 and after 8 or 9 calls to Comcast all they can do is tell me I need a truck roll. So frustrating talking to the level 1 folks. I called the tivo helpline and they said the card looks fine, it's just not setup on their end correctly. I asked the Comcast folks to be connected to Tier3 and they said there is no such thing. I told them when a tech comes out what is he going to do to rectify this and they said call dispatch. I politely asked why they can't call dispatch and after some hemming and hawwing he said he could send in a ticket to them to call me. So, we did that and after an hour no call. Oh, and during one of the 8 or 9 calls I asked to be connected to a manager and they said one would call me back within an hour. It's been 3 hours now, no call. 

Who can I call at comcast that will help me TODAY to fix the issue? I really don't have the time to leave work early to sit here with a tech on the phone when I am perfectly capable of doing it myself over the phone. I just can't figure out how to escalate isues through their system. Asking for a manager or Tier 3 doesn't seem to compute to them. 

Anyone have any backdoors or numbers I can call to get someone? 

The issue is I can't see any encrypted channels and when the people on the phone try to pair the device, they get an error that they know nothing about. 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## mae

I'm out of town and wondering if anyone on Comcast Howard County could tell me how the total realignment went?

When it was first announced a while back, I used the online form to let Tivo know what was coming and sent them the new chart. I never heard anything back other than the autoreply.

Thanks.


----------



## fronesis

ruinah said:


> I had a horrible experience and it's still not over yet. Tech came out yesterday at 4 and after 8 or 9 calls to Comcast all they can do is tell me I need a truck roll. So frustrating talking to the level 1 folks. I called the tivo helpline and they said the card looks fine, it's just not setup on their end correctly. I asked the Comcast folks to be connected to Tier3 and they said there is no such thing. I told them when a tech comes out what is he going to do to rectify this and they said call dispatch. I politely asked why they can't call dispatch and after some hemming and hawwing he said he could send in a ticket to them to call me. So, we did that and after an hour no call. Oh, and during one of the 8 or 9 calls I asked to be connected to a manager and they said one would call me back within an hour. It's been 3 hours now, no call.
> 
> Who can I call at comcast that will help me TODAY to fix the issue? I really don't have the time to leave work early to sit here with a tech on the phone when I am perfectly capable of doing it myself over the phone. I just can't figure out how to escalate isues through their system. Asking for a manager or Tier 3 doesn't seem to compute to them.
> 
> Anyone have any backdoors or numbers I can call to get someone?
> 
> The issue is I can't see any encrypted channels and when the people on the phone try to pair the device, they get an error that they know nothing about.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


I'm in the same boat in that I can't see any encrypted channels. But I also can't see any of the channels under 100 (are they encrypted). I get channel 8 (comcast) and the local HD channels, and that's it. In my case it looks like the card is paired, but it's clearly not authorized and/or activated. They've 'sent the signal' a dozen times, and I've spent 6 hours on the phone.

You're question is spot-on: WHO can we call who can do something more from the head-end, since having a 'tech' at my house is NO HELP at all. The only reason to have a tech here is for them to deliver a new card (assuming that mine is bad).


----------



## ruinah

fronesis said:


> I'm in the same boat in that I can't see any encrypted channels. But I also can't see any of the channels under 100 (are they encrypted). I get channel 8 (comcast) and the local HD channels, and that's it. In my case it looks like the card is paired, but it's clearly not authorized and/or activated. They've 'sent the signal' a dozen times, and I've spent 6 hours on the phone.
> 
> You're question is spot-on: WHO can we call who can do something more from the head-end, since having a 'tech' at my house is NO HELP at all. The only reason to have a tech here is for them to deliver a new card (assuming that mine is bad).


I called again and this time the CSR tells me that my M-Card is not in their inventory so it must be stolen or something. She can't add the number to provision it and I need now a new M-Card. I tell her I am not waiting until Tuesday to resolve this, they need to get someone out here today and she said she couldn't. So, I asked to speak to a supervisor and was told one will call me. This is the 3rd request for a supervisor call and no calls yet. The incompetance of these people frightens me. This seems such a simple task. I tell you one thing, no way in bloody hell are they charging me $17 for an "install" for what that joker did yesterday. Especially if this card is bad. A normal person (read: non-tech) would have returned the Tivo after the 2nd call to Comcast. I manage a group of technicians and if my folks spoke to others in half the tone some of the Comcast CSR's use with me, I'd fire them. It is clear that Comcast knows very little about the Cablecards and it's probably in their best interest not to train their staff on installation because if it doesn't work, they always have the crappy comcast DVR they will sell you that they all know how to work. It's an easy way for them to blow off Tivo users.

I'm not holding my breath waiting for a call. I just wish there was someone at Comcast who you could call to deal with these inept people. It's time to start keeping names of people I talk to at this point.


----------



## dbeatydbeaty

I hooked up my Tivo HD today and it went flawlessly. I called Comcast here in SW Florida to set up the cable card install. On the phone with the rep I said "I need to order a Multi stream cable card or M card"

Silence. 

Then after a moment, "you have a Comcast DVR, why do you need a cable card?"

After explaining I am replacing it with TIVO, I get "I understand Comcast here is teaming up with Tivo on our DVR's soon" , then he tried to talk me out of switching. "No on demand", blah blah, "no TV guide", blah blah....After a while he gives up. Then tries to sell me HBO, Showtime and Phone service. No thanks, no thanks and double no thanks...just a cable card please.

"Oh, OK, so you need two S Cards." 
I said, well, that would work, but I prefer one M-card.

He replies, "It's our policy to use S cards with Tivos here."

So, there you have it. No luck with trying to use the newer technology and save a few bucks. Hopefully it will go smoothly, as I have to wait a week for the install and oh, there where no Cable Card installer instructions in the box. I guess they left those out.

DB


----------



## jlib

dbeatydbeaty said:


> ...He replies, "It's our policy to use S cards with Tivos here."...


 That is is usually when you excuse yourself, hang up, call back in a few minutes and most likely get someone else.


----------



## evanj76

Cheesehead and We Tigers-- I am also in Arlington, VA and just bought a new TiVo HD and am having the exact same problems as you. The Mcard is in my tivo but I am not getting any of the digital channels. I had one installer here who couldn't figure it out and I have repeatedly tried to find someone on the phone at Comcast that knows how to sort it out. Right now I have a tech scheduled to come Thursday and I plan to keep him or her here until this is figured out.

Any updates on your end?


----------



## dgordonleds

mae said:


> I'm out of town and wondering if anyone on Comcast Howard County could tell me how the total realignment went?
> 
> When it was first announced a while back, I used the online form to let Tivo know what was coming and sent them the new chart. I never heard anything back other than the autoreply.
> 
> Thanks.


The realignment went fine in jessup-anne arundel but tivo hasn't sent the changes to the my S2 yet, still waiting. In order to get it working, I had to rerun guided setup.

Derek


----------



## oarnura

I am having and issues and comcast is ticking me off with no solution. I had the basic + Digital preferred. So they decided to kill anything HD but local HD. I called and got extended basic added. Every since then I am not able to tune to channels 738, 750, 756, 757, 764, 765 (SF Bay Area). All the other HD channels work fine. Tivo says no signal.

I have called 5 times and they sent multiple hits. Once the rep did something I saw 738 (USA HD). So I tuned to the other channels I wasn't getting (no signal on those) . I changed back to 738 and again got the no signal. He asked me to get a different cable card. I did called in to re-pair it and have the same problem. I had an appointment for the guy to come in and they for no reason cancelled the appointment. I have one more rescheduled. 

The DVR diagnostics screen. Switches to QAM 64 and QAM 256 and shows no signal or program lock and Tune State: In Progress/Ending (switching between the two every second) on those channels. 

I am convinced this is a configuration issue. I used to get those channels before they mucked it up. 

I wanted some help decoding the cable card setup information. I read the FAQ and I still can't figure out if the cards are properly paired. 

For the channels that are not working:
Motorola M-Card.
Conditional Access:

Encryption: DES
Con: Yes EBCP:Yes Val: ? 0x07

CPisabled 
Auth:CAD CCI:0x02

CableCard status:
FW Version: 02.65, 02.01, 03.25
Download Status:
State: Wait to Start
Out of Band Channel Mode: OOB

Interactive info:
Everything is 0 for numerical values
Signon Status: Unknown

Do those values look right? What can I do with Comcast CSR to make sure they pair it right. I got pretty clueless reps most of the time. Do I ask for a cablecard specialist or tier 2?


----------



## Roderigo

oarnura said:


> The DVR diagnostics screen. Switches to QAM 64 and QAM 256 and shows no signal or program lock and Tune State: In Progress/Ending (switching between the two every second) on those channels.
> 
> I am convinced this is a configuration issue. I used to get those channels before they mucked it up.


Unless the card is sending the wrong channel map (possible, but less likely), this is a signal issue, not a configuration issue. The tuners aren't locking onto the channels. Unless the diagnostics show tuner lock, it doesn't matter what the cablecards are saying, there's no signal.

Most likely, comcast will need to come out. But, before they do, check all the standard poor signal things yourself: is the cable well connected to the tivo, remove all splitters, etc.


----------



## oarnura

Roderigo said:


> Unless the card is sending the wrong channel map (possible, but less likely), this is a signal issue, not a configuration issue. The tuners aren't locking onto the channels. Unless the diagnostics show tuner lock, it doesn't matter what the cablecards are saying, there's no signal.
> 
> Most likely, comcast will need to come out. But, before they do, check all the standard poor signal things yourself: is the cable well connected to the tivo, remove all splitters, etc.


I called Comcast and got a really knowledgeable CSR. She got the pairing information and said there were differences in her system and sent another signal. I now get 738. The rest are unreliable, show up sometimes and not others. So it might still be a poor signal issue. Signal strength on 738 is 62 where as all the others are 100.

Looks like I had a pairing issue and a signal strength issue. I'll just wait for the comcast to come out on Monday. Nothing from my end has changed in the signal path unless comcast came and did some thing outside of the house to disable channels and re-enable them.


----------



## RhoXS

I live in south Florida, north of palm Beach (Stuart). A Comcast sales rep just told me Comcast does not have M-cards and I would need two S-cards. Is this a true statement?


----------



## RhoXS

I called back and spoke to a different sales rep. He said there would be no cable card charge as I only needed a single M-card, the first card is included, and Comcast does have M-cards. He also stated I would receive the music channels with the Tivo. The lady I spoke to initially never even heard of an M-card and insisted a Comcast set top box was necessary for the music channels. The guy in the second call has much more credibility but I would still like to know the real facts based on someones actual experience.

So....Does anyone in south Florida use Comcast and have an M-card?

And....Can you receive the music channels via your Tivo and not require a settop box?


----------



## Blaster55

My wife and decided to get three Tivo HD DVRs, and scheduled Comcast to come in on a Saturday over 2 weeks ago (on 8/9/08) to install them and get them running. Here a list of what happened, just to keep it short as possible.

1.) Comcast subcontractor arrives at house with 2 cable cards, not the three I ordered. He does have 2 multistream cards. Comes in house, and proceeds to tell me how much he hated Tivo. I politely told him I really didn't care, and just install the cards.

2.) He pops the cards in the DVR downstairs, and and the black & grey screen comes up, which I guess he needs in order to register. He spends 1/2 hoour trying to get through to Comcast to begin what I guess is a registration process with them. I said to him, "Gee, I would think you tech's would have a hotline for direct access for this stuff." He looks at me and says, "this is the hotline." 

3.) The longer this subcontractor stayed (he was not a Comcat tech), the more apparent it became that he did not have a clue what he was doing. When he finally got to speak to someone, they went round & round about something, and too make a long story short, he left me with the screen showing the circular, rotating symbol which said something like "obtaining information", or something like that. He told me I would see that for about 1/2 hour, and then everything would work just fine. Guess what? That didn't happen. He did leave me his cell phone, so I called him, and he came back. Spent another hour at my house, and on the phone to Comcast, and finally got the the two DVR's to work. He left (after 3 1/2 hours), and after he left I saw I was not getting all channels.

4.) Called Comcast to try and get everything straightened out, and spoke to a very nice lady who told me that one multistream card is not enough, and needed two cards, which would cost us more $$$. I asked her if she was sure of that, and she said yes she was.  I then made an appointment for Comcast to come this past Saturday to get everything straightened out. She also apologized profusely for the subcontractor, saying that he should have known better, and that they do go through training.

5.) I was relieved to see a bonafide Comcast van pull up to my house this past Saturday, with a bonafide Comcast tech driving it. This guy was the best! He had all kinds of cablecards with him, and when I told him what happened, he just rolled his eyes. He also said that the woman I spoke to on the phone was dead wrong, and that all I needed for our DVR was one multistream cablecard, not the the 2 that she insisted I needed. This guy spent one hour at my house, and got all three working perfectly. I asked him if the sub got things so screwed up, and he said kind of, but it was screwed up on both ends. Evidently, some of the info. the sub passed on was either incorrect or entered wrong at the Comcast office. He had to go through the whole set-up again with the Comcast office, but again, he got things completed inside of 1 hour.

It amazes me the ineptness, and the misinformation you get from this company. Hopefully, this post helps another newbie like me trying to get correctly set-up. If yiu can, insist on a Comcast employee technician.


----------



## Blaster55

Whoops, so you'll know, I live in Massachusetts.


----------



## a68oliver

RhoXS said:


> And....Can you receive the music channels via your Tivo and not require a settop box?


I don't live in south Florida, but, yes, you can receive the music channels through the Tivo without a settop box.


----------



## We Tigers

It's working, in Arlington, VA!

The solution was incredibly simple, but it took an escalation tech and a smart lady at customer support to figure it out. It was because I had a 6-month promotional package--the promotional service codes on the Comcast side don't work with cablecards. All the Comcast side had to do was switch the package codes to a regular one, and we were in business. It took about an hour for my tech to get somebody on the Comcast end who knew that, but when we found the right woman (Thank you, Susie!) it was a matter of seconds.

An insanely simple solution, but apparently the person on the other end for my first install just kept doing the promotional code again and again. Glad to have the TiVo up and running--I'll have to do some image calibrating, as the TiVo naturally seems a lot dimmer than the Comcast box, but the service is going perfectly.


----------



## evanj76

Very cool! Sounds like that will (hopefully) be the fix I need as well! As I also have a 6 month promotional package. Can this be something I could call Comcast about or should I wait instead for the installer to come on Thursday?


----------



## ruinah

I will mention this to my Comcast person if they spend a lot of time today and can't figure it out.


----------



## We Tigers

evanj76 said:


> Very cool! Sounds like that will (hopefully) be the fix I need as well! As I also have a 6 month promotional package. Can this be something I could call Comcast about or should I wait instead for the installer to come on Thursday?


Did the last tech leave the cablecard? If so, you might be able to get it done over the phone. If not, I'd just talk with the tech on Thursday and make sure he passes that along to the folks on the other side.

And ruinah--I expect it's the case nationally as well, so worth a shot.


----------



## evanj76

Yep, I still have the card. The only problem is I never seem to get anyone on the phone that knows what they are doing.


----------



## lexsar

dgordonleds said:


> The realignment went fine in jessup-anne arundel but tivo hasn't sent the changes to the my S2 yet, still waiting. In order to get it working, I had to rerun guided setup.
> 
> Derek


Same here in Howard County MD. Reran guided setup and now all is fine...


----------



## a68oliver

We Tigers said:


> Did the last tech leave the cablecard? If so, you might be able to get it done over the phone. If not, I'd just talk with the tech on Thursday and make sure he passes that along to the folks on the other side.
> 
> And ruinah--I expect it's the case nationally as well, so worth a shot.


I have a 12 month promotional digital package in Indiana and did not have this problem setting up my cablecards. However, I did have a problem with them trying to bill me for a different package than the one I had been offered.


----------



## ruinah

well the tech came out while I wasn't here, luckily the wife is home and he was here a total of 30 minutes and it's all fxed. The tech did nothing but call into his dispatch and they took a look, saw a problem, called into cablecard support, and guess what? It wasn't ACTIVATED! This is what I told them about 1,000 times Saturday. Took only about 5 minutes and then I got every channel I should have. I now have all my premium channels tuning finally. The guy gave me his name and number and said he normally does mostly Internet troubleshooting but can do cablecards too. (this guy called me after the tech left to see if it was ok and working to my satisfaciton).


----------



## Dantax

Does anyone know if a Tivo HD along with a cable card will pick up all of the channels in digital?

My first experience with the Comcast digital boxes had the expanded basic channels in analog with only the channels that were part of the digital package coming through in digital. After a while everything came through in digital which allowed for a much nicer picture in most cases. Since my Comcast DVR died on me I'd be happy to jump on a Tivo if it'll tune everything in digital with the proper channel mapping.


----------



## Gregor

Dantax said:


> Does anyone know if a Tivo HD along with a cable card will pick up all of the channels in digital?
> 
> My first experience with the Comcast digital boxes had the expanded basic channels in analog with only the channels that were part of the digital package coming through in digital. After a while everything came through in digital which allowed for a much nicer picture in most cases. Since my Comcast DVR died on me I'd be happy to jump on a Tivo if it'll tune everything in digital with the proper channel mapping.


That's the way mine worked when I had Comcast with cable cards. It really depends on the system. Some are set up that way, some are not.


----------



## dswallow

Dantax said:


> Does anyone know if a Tivo HD along with a cable card will pick up all of the channels in digital?
> 
> My first experience with the Comcast digital boxes had the expanded basic channels in analog with only the channels that were part of the digital package coming through in digital. After a while everything came through in digital which allowed for a much nicer picture in most cases. Since my Comcast DVR died on me I'd be happy to jump on a Tivo if it'll tune everything in digital with the proper channel mapping.


Just call your local office and ask if they digitally simulcast the analog channels. Or post the cable system you're inquiring about and perhaps someone who also is on the same system can answer.


----------



## Fahtas1

I called Ocean county comcast to install cablecards into my parents hdtivo and was told there are no cablecards and I was put on a list. Do I believe them?


----------



## ruinah

Fahtas1 said:


> I called Ocean county comcast to install cablecards into my parents hdtivo and was told there are no cablecards and I was put on a list. Do I believe them?


I thought the cable company was required to have them at this point. I'd call shenanigans and get a new CSR and ask the same question. If not, ask for a manager and see what they say.


----------



## HuntWorks

I have a Series3 with Comcast as the provider. About 2 months ago I had the HD channels added to the account and it took 4 online chats to get a support rep to figure out how to get the HD channels working. Today I decided to add HBO (via chat) and it worked instantly. Great - or so I thought - until I discovered that the rest of the HD channels are now not working. I can't get anyone at Comcast to get the HD channels working again and they're wanting to roll a truck to replace the cards!

I'm positive that the rep that added HBO had to have done something that caused the loss of the HD channels. How can I get someone at Comcast to fix it without sending a truck?


----------



## RhoXS

Yesterday we purchased a new Tivo HD DVR. Today I think I upgraded my south Florida cable service to include digital and HD channels. It is truly incredible how poorly and inconsistently trained the Comcast sales personnel are, at least in the Palm Beach Gardens call center. I was really hoping all the negative comments about Comcast in the various threads here were from a minority of disgruntled customers. I sincerely apologize. It is almost impossible to have any degree of confidence that what is discussed either is or will be reality.

-The first person I spoke never heard of s-cards or m-cards.
-The second person I spoke to stated a single m-card is available. This person also stated that two S-cards would incur a charge of approximately $2 per month for the second card. 
-The third person I spoke to said M-cards were not available and I would require two s-cards at $6.95 EACH per month for a total of $13.90. He was adamant that he was correct and even put me on hold for a few minutes while he checked with someone else.
-The fourth person I spoke to said a single M-card is available and is included in the $6.95 fee for HD service. For a number of reasons this person impressed me as being both smart and knowledgeable so I placed an order for the package that includes everything and the HD channels.

The installer is due on Friday. I have zero confidence he will arrive with a single M-card.


----------



## legaleye3000

QUESTION FROM NOOBIE:

I have basic and expanded and want to get HD from Comcast in South Florida (Broward). I have Series 2 and am looking to upgrade to Tivo HD with a "M" card. 

Do I just need a "M" card? I know the reps know nothing ,etc... Is that all I ask for? I heard two "S" cards do the same thing, but its just an extra cost to have two cards when I can have one.

Will the "M" card allow me to record two channels, whether HD or SD, at the same time?

THANKS!


----------



## Gregor

legaleye3000 said:


> QUESTION FROM NOOBIE:
> 
> I have basic and expanded and want to get HD from Comcast in South Florida (Broward). I have Series 2 and am looking to upgrade to Tivo HD with a "M" card.
> 
> Do I just need a "M" card? I know the reps know nothing ,etc... Is that all I ask for? I heard two "S" cards do the same thing, but its just an extra cost to have two cards when I can have one.
> 
> Will the "M" card allow me to record two channels, whether HD or SD, at the same time?
> 
> THANKS!


Yes. The M card will let you record 2 channels at the same time.


----------



## lexsar

I just purchased a TivoHD. I called Comcast to schedule a tech to come out and install a CableCard; hopefully a multi-stream or at worst 2 single-stream cards. The Comcast CSR that I spoke with said I could *not* get a CableCard with my "Triple Play" discounted service. He said that the CableCards have no ability to be associated with a "Triple Play" discount that I would have an increase of the cable portion of my bill from a discounted ~$52/month to over $72. He also wouldn't let me speak, kept interrupting me and talking over me. When I did get a word in edgewise and said that the Comcast website states in the FAQ that the first CableCard is free and additional CableCards are $2.05 per month, he informed me that this is his profession and that he knows what the rates are. I asked to speak to a supervisor. He refused and he said again that this is his profession and that he knows what the rates are. This is when I said good-bye. I don't believe that I've ever been treated this way by ANY "Customer Service Representative". Up until now I've been pretty satisfied with Comcast. I've had Comcast service for 20+ years.

I called right back and spoke to a second Comcast CSR who said I could absolutely get a CableCard with the Triple Play. I asked how much it would be and she said $6.95/mo. I pointed out that Comcast's website FAQ says that the first CableCard is free and additional CableCards are $2.05 per month. She said that is an "online" price and suggested that I order it online. I've been searching the Comcast.com site and I cannot seem to locate where I would order a CableCard online.

I believe that I'm already paying an extra $6.95 or so per month for HD. Am I to understand that they want to charge me an additional $6.95 for the Cablecard?


----------



## jlb

RhoXS said:


> Yesterday we purchased a new Tivo HD DVR. Today I think I upgraded my south Florida cable service to include digital and HD channels. It is truly incredible how poorly and inconsistently trained the Comcast sales personnel are, at least in the Palm Beach Gardens call center. I was really hoping all the negative comments about Comcast in the various threads here were from a minority of disgruntled customers. I sincerely apologize. It is almost impossible to have any degree of confidence that what is discussed either is or will be reality.
> 
> -The first person I spoke never heard of s-cards or m-cards.
> -The second person I spoke to stated a single m-card is available. This person also stated that two S-cards would incur a charge of approximately $2 per month for the second card.
> -The third person I spoke to said M-cards were not available and I would require two s-cards at $6.95 EACH per month for a total of $13.90. He was adamant that he was correct and even put me on hold for a few minutes while he checked with someone else.
> -The fourth person I spoke to said a single M-card is available and is included in the $6.95 fee for HD service. For a number of reasons this person impressed me as being both smart and knowledgeable so I placed an order for the package that includes everything and the HD channels.
> 
> The installer is due on Friday. I have zero confidence he will arrive with a single M-card.


Absolutely amazes me how crap Comcast is. I think they purposefully give all of their CSRs 0 info so that we as customers get so annoyed that we just end up getting their cable box instead. LOL!

Makes me glad I just have lifeline service at $10/mo.

BTW, since you just bought your TiVoHD, just yesterday they announced the new TiVoHD XL, which comes with a 1TB stock drive. That will give ~150 hours of HD whereas the HD model, without another drive or the expander drive, only gives you ~ 20 hours of HD. It is listing at $599 (IIRC), which may be more than you want to spend, but you might want to consider it if the higher cost is not a big thing for you. If you do consider swapping machines, I would try and do it before your installer arrives. You multiply the pain ten fold if they come, install the cards in the HD, then have to move them to another machine.


----------



## lexsar

jlb said:


> Absolutely amazes me how crap Comcast is. I think they purposefully give all of their CSRs 0 info so that we as customers get so annoyed that we just end up getting their cable box instead. LOL!
> 
> Makes me glad I just have lifeline service at $10/mo.
> 
> BTW, since you just bought your TiVoHD, just yesterday they announced the new TiVoHD XL, which comes with a 1TB stock drive. That will give ~150 hours of HD whereas the HD model, without another drive or the expander drive, only gives you ~ 20 hours of HD. It is listing at $599 (IIRC), which may be more than you want to spend, but you might want to consider it if the higher cost is not a big thing for you. If you do consider swapping machines, I would try and do it before your installer arrives. You multiply the pain ten fold if they come, install the cards in the HD, then have to move them to another machine.


The TivoHD I purchased was a refurb @$150, couldn't pass that up...


----------



## jmpage2

lexsar said:


> I believe that I'm already paying an extra $6.95 or so per month for HD. Am I to understand that they want to charge me an additional $6.95 for the Cablecard?


The $6.95 charge is an HD outlet or HD programming charge and you will be charged this for every outlet in your home that has HD service either through cable card or an HD converter box. Apparently any kind of "premium" HD service (even just Discover HD, NatGeo HD, etc) qualifies as a premium service and results in this up charge.

If you did not have premium HD service then I suspect you would get the CC for free.

I fought this fee for months and finally gave up. At least in the market that I am in, there's no getting out of paying this fee.

Personally I find the whole thing rather disgusting. Analog signals are getting turned off next year and everything is going HD, yet Comcast manages to make delivery of HD services a premium and gets to charge extra for it.


----------



## RhoXS

JLB, thanks for the suggestion but $600 is much more than we want to spend. In fact, I would not have purchased it at all if I was not able to get at the $200 price from Best Buy (see post in another thread). Once we get a feel how limited the 160 GB drive is, I intend to replace it with a 500 to 1 TB drive. My wife is the overwhelmingly primary user so I have to see how quickly Oprah, the View, Helen, etc. eat up drive space.


----------



## RhoXS

Wow, Comcast was just here, and, in spite of my worst fears everything worked out great.

Here are the facts with respect to Comcast in south Florida (Stuart area):

-They do indeed provide M-cards. The installers (two of them) arrived with four cards. Two M-cards (the second was a backup if the first one did not work) and two S-Cards (as a backup to the M-cards). The first m-card worked fine.

-I do indeed receive the music channels through the Tivo HD DVR

The installers first checked signal strength both at the pedestal outside the house and directly at the outlet by the TIVO. They also checked the coax connectors and, very embarrassingly for me, found one that I did a sloppy job installing. They appeared to know exactly what they were doing.

Apparently the Tivo HD DVR needs an exceptionally strong signal to reliably process HD material. Initially some of the 400 series channels were either not being received or displayed some significant pixelation. After much troubleshooting we replaced the distribution amplifier I had installed in my attic with a unit Comcast provided. My old unit was a Channel Vision unit with the same performance specs but it was apparently malfunctioning as the new amp solved the problem.

In summary, my worst fears were not realized and I am very pleased with the installation.


----------



## WhiskeyTango

jmpage2 said:


> Personally I find the whole thing rather disgusting. Analog signals are getting turned off next year and everything is going HD, yet Comcast manages to make delivery of HD services a premium and gets to charge extra for it.


Everything is not going HD, it will be digital. Not all analog is being 'turned off', it's up to the Cable Co's whether or not to leave any active. So HD is still a premium.


----------



## 1283

It may be different in your Comcast area, but around here, $6.95 is the additional digital outlet fee, nothing to do with HD. There is no such thing as "HD service/programming fee". In general, if you get the SD channel, the HD version is automatically included.


----------



## lexsar

c3 said:


> It may be different in your Comcast area, but around here, $6.95 is the additional digital outlet fee, nothing to do with HD. There is no such thing as "HD service/programming fee". In general, if you get the SD channel, the HD version is automatically included.


That's how I originally understood it to be but it my bill shows differently...


----------



## jmpage2

c3 said:


> It may be different in your Comcast area, but around here, $6.95 is the additional digital outlet fee, nothing to do with HD. There is no such thing as "HD service/programming fee". In general, if you get the SD channel, the HD version is automatically included.


My bill shows $7 HDTV converter charge for my "free" cable box that's included with the service. Apparently it's charged because it's an HD box instead of a plain SD digital box.

I also have a charge of $6.95 for digital additional pkg, which looks like a 2nd outlet fee in addition to the $1.50 cable card fee that I pay, but Comcast insists that I'm being charged this fee because of my HD programming for the "2nd outlet" of the Tivo box.


----------



## 1283

jmpage2 said:


> My bill shows $7 HDTV converter charge for my "free" cable box that's included with the service. Apparently it's charged because it's an HD box instead of a plain SD digital box.


That's correct. The HD box rental fee is in addition to any other fees. That's equipment fee, not HD programming fee.



jmpage2 said:


> I also have a charge of $6.95 for digital additional pkg, which looks like a 2nd outlet fee in addition to the $1.50 cable card fee that I pay, but Comcast insists that I'm being charged this fee because of my HD programming for the "2nd outlet" of the Tivo box.


If you have a Comcast box and two CableCards for one TiVo, then you have two outlets. One outlet is included in the regular monthly cost. The second outlet would cost you $6.95, and the second CableCard in the same outlet would cost you $1.xx.


----------



## legaleye3000

If you only have ONE TV, with a TivoHD, Comcast, and one M card, how much are you supposed to be charged for on the HD service+any equipment? I'm thinking it should be the HD fee ($7) and that's it because you are supposed to get one cable card for free. 

Is this right? Thanks


----------



## dswallow

legaleye3000 said:


> If you only have ONE TV, with a TivoHD, Comcast, and one M card, how much are you supposed to be charged for on the HD service+any equipment? I'm thinking it should be the HD fee ($7) and that's it because you are supposed to get one cable card for free.
> 
> Is this right? Thanks


With your digital programming package you should get your first outlet free. That "outlet" includes both tuners of your TiVo HD.

Your first CableCard on that outlet is free.

There should be a modest charge (typically around $1.50) for the second CableCard on that outlet if needed, but if you get an M card as the first CableCARD, a second one is not needed in the TiVo HD.

There is no HD equipment fee at all since you are not renting any HD equipment. The CableCARD is not "HD equipment" by definition, a Comcast digital tuning receiver or DVR capable of tuning HD channels is "HD equipment."


----------



## slowbiscuit

Agreed. I have an SD cable box (Moto DCT-700 I think) and a Tivo HD with one M-card, and I get charged $5.99/mo. for additional digital outlet on the Tivo. No HD charge. I think this is the way it's supposed to be.


----------



## jmpage2

c3 said:


> That's correct. The HD box rental fee is in addition to any other fees. That's equipment fee, not HD programming fee.
> 
> If you have a Comcast box and two CableCards for one TiVo, then you have two outlets. One outlet is included in the regular monthly cost. The second outlet would cost you $6.95, and the second CableCard in the same outlet would cost you $1.xx.


If what you're saying is correct then if I had my two S-cards swapped out for an M-card my bill would go down by $8.xx a month.

Interestingly enough, Comcast has refused to swap out my S-cards for an M-card.


----------



## dswallow

jmpage2 said:


> If what you're saying is correct then if I had my two S-cards swapped out for an M-card my bill would go down by $8.xx a month.
> 
> Interestingly enough, Comcast has refused to swap out my S-cards for an M-card.


No, if you have a COmcast box, that's one outlet. If you have a TiVo HD that's one outlet. If you have both, that's two outlets.

The second CableCARD cost is typically ~$1.50 each, if they're charging you at all for it. That's how much you might save going to an M card from two S cards; you wouldn't save an outlet fee.


----------



## jmpage2

dswallow said:


> No, if you have a COmcast box, that's one outlet. If you have a TiVo HD that's one outlet. If you have both, that's two outlets.
> 
> The second CableCARD cost is typically ~$1.50 each, if they're charging you at all for it. That's how much you might save going to an M card from two S cards; you wouldn't save an outlet fee.


This is an off topic question, but does anyone know if Comcast is now offering an HDMI capable STB other than the dinosaur Motorola boxes? I need to replace the component video STB in my bedroom with an HDMI capable box but I don't want another Motorola POS. This Motorola piece of crap is drawing 40 watts of power even when it's *turned off*.


----------



## lexsar

Here is an update on my Comcast & CableCard saga... (See post #5560 in this thread)

I received an unsolicited phone call from Comcast. I posted essentially the same information that I put here on the Tivocommunity Forum post #5560 in the Comcast.net "Comcast Help Forum." Comcast apparently does monitor their own forums. This callback was in the form of a voicemail message that I listened to upon returning home from work. The CSR calling back stated that he had been tasked by Comcast Corporate to contact me and assist me with my CableCard issue. I tried returning his call but it was after 6pm on a Friday so I didn't expect he would be there. I left a voicemail and assumed that I would pick up on this on Monday. To my surprise, I received another phonecall from Comcast from a different CSR this morning, calling to resolve this issue.

He apologized for the previous CSR's behavior and assured me that a supervisor would take action. He also let me know what the pricing would be and scheduled a tech to come out and install the CableCard. He also assured me that it would be a multi-stream card. This CSR also said he would touch base with me following the install to verify that I am satisfied.

We'll see what happens, but I am impressed that Comcast was proactive in resolving my issue. I'll keep you posted.


----------



## slowbiscuit

Sounds familiar - escalating to corporate was the only way I could even get a truck roll, much less a successful install. It was obvious after three service call cancellations (claiming no cards or bad cards) that the local area didn't want to deal with Cablecards unless they were made to.


----------



## RDaneel

Does anyone know if M-cards are a regional option for Comcast? I'm in NJ and just set up a date for my truck roll to install 4 S-cards in my two new HD TiVos. The tech who did my scheduling seemed pretty knowledgeable, and insisted that they did not have m-cards as an option, only s-cards.

I'll also have to be careful with how they bill me - they may try to charge me for the first "outlet". Am I correct in saying that my 4 cards should cost me only 3x$1.50/month because the first "outlet" is part of my digital package price?

EDIT - Per comcast's own FAQ, one CableCARD should be free. The question is now whether an "outlet" is a wall jack (meaning that I have 3 in the house, and could get up to three CableCARDs "free" or whether my single line to the house is the "outlet" and I get only one.) http://www.comcast.com/Customers/Faq/FaqDetails.ashx?Id=2651

Thanks in advance for any advice!


----------



## dswallow

RDaneel said:


> Does anyone know if M-cards are a regional option for Comcast? I'm in NJ and just set up a date for my truck roll to install 4 S-cards in my two new HD TiVos. The tech who did my scheduling seemed pretty knowledgeable, and insisted that they did not have m-cards as an option, only s-cards.
> 
> I'll also have to be careful with how they bill me - they may try to charge me for the first "outlet". Am I correct in saying that my 4 cards should cost me only 3x$1.50/month because the first "outlet" is part of my digital package price?
> 
> EDIT - Per comcast's own FAQ, one CableCARD should be free. The question is now whether an "outlet" is a wall jack (meaning that I have 3 in the house, and could get up to three CableCARDs "free" or whether my single line to the house is the "outlet" and I get only one.) http://www.comcast.com/Customers/Faq/FaqDetails.ashx?Id=2651
> 
> Thanks in advance for any advice!


You know how many outlets you have because you'll pay for each, though the charge for the first one is included in your digital programming package cost.

An "outlet" is a receiver. It can be a receiver that tunes 2 channels, or a receiver that tunes 1, but it's a receiver, either one you rent from Comcast, or one you insert CableCARD(s) into that you own yourself.

You have two receivers. One will use the outlet included with your digital package. One will be charged an additional outlet fee. Each receiver will get one CableCARD as part of the outlet costs. If you get S cards and need two for each receiver, the second in each receiver will be charged at a nominal cost of about $1.50 per month.


----------



## RDaneel

Thanks, Doug, I appreciate the help! Wasn't sure what my "outlet" count was. Makes sense now. So looks like I'll be paying for two CableCARD rentals, plus an additional "outlet" fee rather than 3x or 4x CableCARDs. Not too shabby. Comcast's CableCARDs are cheap - I think they're $3.50 per month from Verizon. Probably still worth it for FIOS, though! Here's hoping it's available soon in my area.


----------



## jimbo1mcm

I have a TIVO HD with motorola cable cards feeding into a Samsung 50 inch plasma. What is the best setting for my Tivo? I currently have it at " Native". The plasma is new and supports all formats. I am disappointed with the analog channels. HD is spectacular. Anyway to improve the picture? Will it improve SD output when all digital comes in?


----------



## slowbiscuit

Native, and no. SD is what it is, might look a little better on digital but probably not.


----------



## RDaneel

Sorry to repost a question, but it may have been lost in the other discussion. Does anyone in NJ have M-cards from Comcast? Not sure if I should make a stink to try and get them to save the monthly cost of second cards. So far the company has said they do not use M-mode cards at all.


----------



## dswallow

RDaneel said:


> Sorry to repost a question, but it may have been lost in the other discussion. Does anyone in NJ have M-cards from Comcast? Not sure if I should make a stink to try and get them to save the monthly cost of second cards. So far the company has said they do not use M-mode cards at all.


M cards are definitely used in Comcast's own receivers by Comcast/Eatontown. I couldn't say if they're available separately since I only have CableCARDs in my Series 3 units, not my TiVoHD unit and have had no reason to try.


----------



## jlb

slowbiscuit said:


> Native, and no. SD is what it is, might look a little better on digital but probably not.


Well, that depends.

I have a 720p TV and I set to 720p fixed rather than outputting native. At least on my TV, when you do that, you sometimes get a noticable moment of blank screen when switching between channels with different resolutions.

1080i broadcast scaled down to 720p on my TV does not seem to detract at all. Easy tradeoff to avoid the lag.


----------



## dbeatydbeaty

I had my Tivo HD replaced and the new box will not recognize the old MCARD. So I had Comcast come over this morning with a new MCARD.

The tech had never installed one before with the THD. After getting the Host ID screen and sending this to dispatch, the card never recieved any EMM's.

On the host ID screen it shows "authorization revceived" at the bottom and also on the CA screen it shows "Waiting for Update" on one of the status lines

But no channels. Has anyone run into this before, I suspect this is the MCARD firmware being updated or a failure, as the last installer told me he had updated the card himself at the office the day before to save us the grief. Anyway, this current installer had zero knowledge about that. Anything I can check in the setup screens to see what the prob might be? He left the MCARD.

I have another installer coming Friday with more MCARDS.

Thanks

DB


----------



## nrupaw

Minneapolis, MN
Had a tech come over and install a cablecard for my TiVo HD. Called into the 1-800 number and the lady knew exactly what I was talking about when I mentioned cable cards. the tech who came was a nice guy and carried a multi-stream card. he did admit that he's only installed the card half a dozen in the past couple of years. 

hooked it up to the tivo and he called in for comcast to ping it/activate it and the card got a firmware update first and then got the host ID. the tech did mention that its a lot better now than it was in the past. earlier it would take a tech almost upto an hour now to install a card and he'd have to pop it out and pop it in a couple of time before it got activates and some of the cards that he would be given wouldn't even work so he'd have to carry 3-4 cards in the hope that 1 would work.

the customer support lady told me that having the tech come over and install the card would be $15.99 an no charge for the card(s). I asked the tech if I owed him any money and he mentioned that he doesn't think comcast would charge for a tech to come over jsut to install a card. he wasn't instructed to collet any money on my work order but he asked to me to keep an eye out on my next months bill incase comcast adds it later.

Once the card pinged fine, and could pick up some of the HD channels, I started to re-run guided setup. it was slow though and the tech wanted to leave but he did say that he still had a couple more job orders around the area and gave me his cell number and told me that incase if there are any problems i can call him and he'd come over again. 

all in all, decent expereince. currently signed to the digital starter package for comcast and with the M-Card i get the local and a couple of non local channels in HD. good enough for me.


----------



## dwit

nrupaw said:


> Minneapolis, MN
> Had a tech come over and install a cablecard for my TiVo HD. Called into the 1-800 number and the lady knew exactly what I was talking about when I mentioned cable cards. the tech who came was a nice guy and carried a multi-stream card. he did admit that he's only installed the card half a dozen in the past couple of years.
> 
> hooked it up to the tivo and he called in for comcast to ping it/activate it and the card got a firmware update first and then got the host ID. the tech did mention that its a lot better now than it was in the past. earlier it would take a tech almost upto an hour now to install a card and he'd have to pop it out and pop it in a couple of time before it got activates and some of the cards that he would be given wouldn't even work so he'd have to carry 3-4 cards in the hope that 1 would work.
> 
> the customer support lady told me that having the tech come over and install the card would be $15.99 an no charge for the card(s). I asked the tech if I owed him any money and he mentioned that he doesn't think comcast would charge for a tech to come over jsut to install a card. he wasn't instructed to collet any money on my work order but he asked to me to keep an eye out on my next months bill incase comcast adds it later.
> 
> Once the card pinged fine, and could pick up some of the HD channels, I started to re-run guided setup. it was slow though and the tech wanted to leave but he did say that he still had a couple more job orders around the area and gave me his cell number and told me that incase if there are any problems i can call him and he'd come over again.
> 
> all in all, decent expereince. currently signed to the digital starter package for comcast and with the M-Card i get the local and a couple of non local channels in HD. good enough for me.


You may want to check in to that. With my digital starter package with Comcast Atlanta, I get about 30 or so HD channel. Basically, I get all HD channels, except premium channels. Actually, for any channel in my lineup, if the channel has a hd equivalent, I get it. So, with Digital Starter, I get Animal Planet. Animal Planet has HD, so I get it. Same with Discovery, AE, TNT, etc.


----------



## bobfff

I picked up an M card for my refurbished HD from El Cerrito Comcast. Installed it in the HD box, but when I called Comcast to activate the card, the tech was unable to get it to work. After trying for about 20 minutes or so, he agreed it was probably a bad card. So I hurried back to the office and asked for two more cards (it was late Friday afternoon and the office is closed on Saturday), only to find that they had no more cards. But the Berkeley office did, so I drove to Berkeley, returned the bad card, picked up two new ones, and returned home.

After returning from a late dinner, I finally was able to try activating. By now, it was 1:00am. I got the card inserted, found the Data and Host Ids, and called Comcast, only to be told that all their computers do down each morning at 1am. After a brief episode of despair, I went to bed. Next morning I called again. Tech hit the box, and within a minute or two the channels appeared. Tested the encrypted channels, all good. The first card was obviously bad.

All in all, not a bad experience, although I cannot (well, could not at the time) imagine Comcast taking all its computers down at the same time.

Bob


----------



## nrupaw

RE: dwit

yup. you are right. I get all the HD channels out there except the premium ones. one question though, I was really hoping to get the Nat Geo channel. it went off the regular signal here in Minneapolis and i was supposed to be only in HD but I can't seem to get it. is National Geographic regarded as a premium channel in comcast's lineup?


----------



## a68oliver

nrupaw said:


> RE: dwit
> 
> yup. you are right. I get all the HD channels out there except the premium ones. one question though, I was really hoping to get the Nat Geo channel. it went off the regular signal here in Minneapolis and i was supposed to be only in HD but I can't seem to get it. is National Geographic regarded as a premium channel in comcast's lineup?


In my area (Indiana) NatGeo is not incuded with Digital Starter but is included with Digital Classic. Digital Classic is an extra $13 per month (above Digital Starter) and includes ~45 additional SD digital channels.

I was offered a one year package of Digital Starter, Classic, and Preferred for only $10 per month.

YMMV


----------



## dbeatydbeaty

Third times a charm?

I have a window today from 7AM to 12PM...

Last time the installer's one MCARD would not activate. On the CA page, it lists status "Not Staged". I called Tivo cablecard support and I was told that could mean "several things, not sure". Like the card's not activated. Shouldn't they know?

OK. Well, the installer finally gave up. He had only ever installed a card in a Tivo with the slot in the front. (They all try to put it in the lefthand slot too)

Hopefully the installer today will know something about activating these cards. And have more than one. It is absolutely positively ridiculous how difficult this whole thing it. You know, the third time I am missing time at work waiting, the frustration, the failures. It's just not worth it.

Crossed fingers.


----------



## muerte33

Yes, I feel your pain. I have been working on getting my Tivo HD's working correctly for months now. CableCard Hell is what it is.
They would save themselves a LOT of trouble by getting M-cards.
They have never seen M-cards around here, even though I tell them they are in their newer Moto boxes. 

Comcast, if you are listening, Tivo has done their part.
Give us a website where I put in my account#, S/N of the card, data/host id provided by Tivo, and press ACTIVATE. Is it that hard in this day and age?

This $20 install fee is for the birds. They rarely ever get everything working during the initial visit. If you pay for premium channels get ready for even more "George Romero"-type experiences.

Also, if you want to keep us from buying 3rd party devices, BUY more DCH 6416 Motorola DVR boxes, and make them available in our region. 
I was on a waiting list for months, and never got one, gave up and went Tivo HD.

I pay almost $200/month for Comcast services!
You would expect when you approach the cost of a power bill you would get better service.

They keep trying to get me to get their VOIP service for $30/month, but until they can prove to me they are worthy, I will keep the cheaper/better Packet8 service (only $27/month). I think Comcast goes to $40 after 12 months anyway.
How does this help me?

Rant ends.


----------



## Dennisis

I'm having trouble with getting my Comcast M cards set up properly. When I originally had Comcast install them it took a while but then everything seemed to work properly. I had their "digital preferred plus" package which included HBO. I received all the channels fine and life was good.  Then, I decided to change my premium channels.  I dropped HBO and signed up for Showtime and the sports package. I didn't check out to see if the changes "took" for a couple of days but when I did I discovered nothing changed - I still have HBO, no Showtime and no sports package - just gray screens where the new channels should be. When I called Comcast they confirmed they made the changes and tried resending signals - different types and several times. They had me remove and reinstall the cable cards (yes they're in the original locations), reboot my Tivo, etc... After an hour on the phone they gave up and have scheduled a tech to come to my house tomorrow (Sunday a.m.) Any thoughts? I have a big game to watch today but I need that sports package to work - any way I can resolve this myself?????


----------



## dbeatydbeaty

I finally got the comcast MCARD installed today. The tech arrived with 2 or 3 cards (thanks, as I requested that) It wasn't as easy as the first time, but it seems to be working. Here's what happened: Installed card. At first it lists SCARD but soon switches to MCARD. Firmware update begins. Tech complains that I didn't update the firmware on my Tivo first. I say, it's the Cablecard updating....from my education here. But I think he thinks I'm clueless. Took about 10 minutes.

Then host ID and serials are phoned into operator. Soon, EMMs are comming in and stop at 255 and status ready appears on the CA screen.

Next he tries the test channels function. Some HD channels are working some are not. When he tries ESPNHD it jumps back to the Host ID screen. A few other channels do the the same, jump back to host ID in Cablecard setup.

So, over the next hour we try this: Run Guided setup. No Change. When I select one of these "off"" digital channels, it jumps to the card Host ID screen.

We Reboot Tivo HD. No change. Test Channels now results in black screen with something like "No Programs" at the top. selecting Guide produces a screen with a large rotating icon in the center and "Aquiring Program Info" in large block text. I've never seen that screen before.

Remove and reinsert card. Test Channels again, they come on. ESPNHD comes on, so it's working. This is about 20-30 minutes after pairing. Not sure which thing we did corrected the problem or if we just needed to wait. Perhaps reinserting card is the key?

So, I'm operational again. 

Now I have my fingers crossed. Last time I got this far, the Tivo box completely failed during the next night, and was DOA when I got up. This is the replacement box. Going through this again is probably not worth it.

DB


----------



## JaySK

In Chicago--Comast 2&3, multi-strea CC was about $15 for install, $1.50/month. Horrible problems with pairing on my Series 3 HD. None of the phone support people know what's going on. The technician does nothing more than I could do by calling into "dispatch" with the S/N and host #--resulting in absolutely nothing. Will have my 3rd technician come out in a couple of days to resolve my "unable to acquire channels" error message. Very frustrating. Anyone else with this problem?


----------



## lexsar

lexsar said:


> Here is an update on my Comcast & CableCard saga... (See post #5560 in this thread)
> 
> I received an unsolicited phone call from Comcast. I posted essentially the same information that I put here on the Tivocommunity Forum post #5560 in the Comcast.net "Comcast Help Forum." Comcast apparently does monitor their own forums. This callback was in the form of a voicemail message that I listened to upon returning home from work. The CSR calling back stated that he had been tasked by Comcast Corporate to contact me and assist me with my CableCard issue. I tried returning his call but it was after 6pm on a Friday so I didn't expect he would be there. I left a voicemail and assumed that I would pick up on this on Monday. To my surprise, I received another phonecall from Comcast from a different CSR this morning, calling to resolve this issue.
> 
> He apologized for the previous CSR's behavior and assured me that a supervisor would take action. He also let me know what the pricing would be and scheduled a tech to come out and install the CableCard. He also assured me that it would be a multi-stream card. This CSR also said he would touch base with me following the install to verify that I am satisfied.
> 
> We'll see what happens, but I am impressed that Comcast was proactive in resolving my issue. I'll keep you posted.


OK, here's the update. Comcast was scheduled to show up at my home within a 7am to 10am window. Received a call from Comcast @ 8:30am stating that they would be there between 7am and 10am. 10am came and went... no Comcast tech. Called Comcast and was on hold for over 20 minutes before I was able to speak to someone. They assured me that the tech would be there, he was running behind but would be here. They offered to reschedule but I didn't want to risk that. The tech finally showed up @ 11:15am. He was not a Comcast employee as I had requested, but a subcontractor. I figured, since he was here, I'll give it a shot. He went through 3 multistream cable cards without success. This included about 40-45 minutes for each card to do a firmware upgrade. I can't determine if the problem was with this tech or his dispatch or both. The person on dispatch finally said Comcast would have to deal with it. The tech did leave the last cablecard installed. I mistakenly let him leave without working cablecards.

Called Comcast back and after about 40 minutes finally got to speak with someone. He checked things on his end (CableCARD ID & Host ID) and I reran guided setup with the Comcast CSR still on the line. All of the program loaded in correctly but still not many of my premium digital cable nor any of my HBO, Showtime, Encore, Sundance, or HD cable channels (except for the local affiliates SD and HD channels) were showing up. He offered to send out a supervisor today (same day) but I've already been tied up with this since 7am and it was now going on 4pm. I had other things planned. They have scheduled to come back out on Tuesday afternoon but could not guarantee a Comcast employee.

I'm getting frustrated...


----------



## moolman

Hi, 

I just installed 2 M-Cards for my Tivo S3 in NorCal. The tech had to make a second trip because he forgot the cards the first time. He brought over 4 cards for me to choose from since he wasn't sure which ones worked. I chose the two M labeled motorola cards. I have the S3 so I can't take advantage of the M cards but they were the newest cards they had available. I don't know how true this is but I was told that if you get 2 S cards on the same outlet, they are both free, if you get M cards, the 2nd card is $2 a month or so. Supposedly, I didn't get charged for the 2nd M card since I wanted S cards and all they had was M.

Install was fairly easy. The tech said he only installed it once, so I did all the installing and just had him call in the cable card numbers. It took a minute or two but the card installs went quick and easy.


----------



## Auror

For those living in the Philadelphia region, when you call a comcast rep on the phone they claim to only have single stream cards and do not offer M-cards. This is completely false however, as when the comcast tech came out to install a cable card in my TiVoHD, which he had never installed a cable card before, all he had were m-cards. Also for reference i am being charged $2.00 a month for the one m-card.


----------



## lexsar

lexsar said:


> Here is an update on my Comcast & CableCard saga... (See post #5560 in this thread)
> 
> I received an unsolicited phone call from Comcast. I posted essentially the same information that I put here on the Tivocommunity Forum post #5560 in the Comcast.net "Comcast Help Forum." Comcast apparently does monitor their own forums. This callback was in the form of a voicemail message that I listened to upon returning home from work. The CSR calling back stated that he had been tasked by Comcast Corporate to contact me and assist me with my CableCard issue. I tried returning his call but it was after 6pm on a Friday so I didn't expect he would be there. I left a voicemail and assumed that I would pick up on this on Monday. To my surprise, I received another phonecall from Comcast from a different CSR this morning, calling to resolve this issue.
> 
> He apologized for the previous CSR's behavior and assured me that a supervisor would take action. He also let me know what the pricing would be and scheduled a tech to come out and install the CableCard. He also assured me that it would be a multi-stream card. This CSR also said he would touch base with me following the install to verify that I am satisfied.
> 
> We'll see what happens, but I am impressed that Comcast was proactive in resolving my issue. I'll keep you posted.


More bad news. I had a 4pm to 7pm window this evening. I was called by a Comcast tech @ 6:30pm to say my call was just added to my schedule mid-day and he has no cable cards on him. He also said he still has one call before he would get to me. He suggested that we reschedule. I've already taken off of work early to meet them today and now I'm expected to take even more time off? This is unacceptable.

I live less than 1/2 mile from the Comcast office so I suggested 7am tomorrow and bring plenty of cablecards.

Wish me luck. Do you think I can discount my hourly pay rate off of my next bill?!?!?

This tech claims he's a Comcast Lead tech. We'll see tomorrow morning if this gets fixed or not. I'll keep you posted.


----------



## lexsar

lexsar said:


> More bad news. I had a 4pm to 7pm window this evening. I was called by a Comcast tech @ 6:30pm to say my call was just added to my schedule mid-day and he has no cable cards on him. He also said he still has one call before he would get to me. He suggested that we reschedule. I've already taken off of work early to meet them today and now I'm expected to take even more time off? This is unacceptable.
> 
> I live less than 1/2 mile from the Comcast office so I suggested 7am tomorrow and bring plenty of cablecards.
> 
> Wish me luck. Do you think I can discount my hourly pay rate off of my next bill?!?!?
> 
> This tech claims he's a Comcast Lead tech. We'll see tomorrow morning if this gets fixed or not. I'll keep you posted.


This lead Comcast tech said that the information about the cablecard needed to be removed from the servers then re-entered. He was having the inside people who handle that. He claimed that after this takes place, I'll get everything that I'm subscribed to. I specifically asked him if they need to send another set of signals to the TivoHD and he said no, that as soon as the information was populated in the servers about this cablecard, I would start seeing channels appear a few at a time. He gave me his Technical Supervisor's phone number if I had any further issues. It's been almost 48 hours since he left and still none of the encrypted channels are coming through. I've called and left 2 messages so far with this Technical Supervisor but have yet to hear back from him.


----------



## fronesis

lexsar said:


> I specifically asked him if they need to send another set of signals to the TivoHD and he said no, that as soon as the information was populated in the servers about this cablecard, I would start seeing channels appear a few at a time. He gave me his Technical Supervisor's phone number if I had any further issues. It's been almost 48 hours since he left and still none of the encrypted channels are coming through.


In doing LOTS of reading here, and then going through my own seemingly endless cablecard problems with comcast, I have come to the following conclusions:

1. While lots of techs or csr people say this, it is simply FALSE to claim that you will need to WAIT for channels to start showing up. They either get the pairing, initialization, and authorization correct, or they do not. If and when they get it correct, ALL of your channels show up within just a few minutes. So if a tech is at your house and you do not have all your channels, do NOT let them leave. Once they are gone, you are back into the endless loop of calling comcast, and ultimately having them send another tech out (see below).

2. It seems VERY unlikely that anyone you can call yourself will be able to get the pairing right. My experience (echoed by others here), is that, for whatever reason, it usually takes a tech talking to their 'dispatch' to get things right.

3. Once the cablecards are paired correctly, you may well need to re-run guided setup so that Tivo gets the right information now that your cablecard has the right channel map. However, if you can't see your channels through the 'test channels' option on your tivo - i.e. you are still trying to get it to work in the first place - then rerunning guided setup does not FIX anything.

So my unsolicited advice would be this: try to get someone on the phone, one last time, schedule one last tech visit, and then DO NOT LET THEM LEAVE UNTIL YOU HAVE YOUR CHANNELS. Any other approach is just a (further!!!) waste of time.


----------



## janry

Well, with my Series 1's free year of service about to expire since I bought a HD a last October, I've finally decided to get cable card(s) for the HD and retire the Series 1. I've been through this thread and see where a number of people in Nashville have been able to pick up the cards and self-install. I also see on the website for my local Comcast office they have self installation kis available for a number of things including "Digital CableCard". So tomorrow morning I'm heading to that office and will attempt to get my cable card(s).

So, anyone want to place any bets on how successful I'll be on (A) getting a cablecard and (B) getting it installed properly if I'm successful in (A)?


----------



## johnearp

lexsar said:


> Same here in Howard County MD. Reran guided setup and now all is fine...


Lexar,

I live in Howard County and have just purchased the 20 hr HD DVR (refurbished). I'm going to dump the Comcast DVR and get a dual Cablecard or 2 singles. Is this something I can do or do I have to get a tech to show up and do it? I'm fairly proficient at this kind of stuff. I was going to get the cablecards when I turned in my Comcast DVR.

Your thought are much apprieciated.

John


----------



## Mchero

johnearp said:


> Lexar,
> 
> I live in Howard County and have just purchased the 20 hr HD DVR (refurbished). I'm going to dump the Comcast DVR and get a dual Cablecard or 2 singles. Is this something I can do or do I have to get a tech to show up and do it? I'm fairly proficient at this kind of stuff. I was going to get the cablecards when I turned in my Comcast DVR.
> 
> Your thought are much apprieciated.
> 
> John


Not all Comcast offices will let you walk out the door with two cablecards. I had to schedule a tech to come out & install my two cable cards. I dumped my Comcast Tivo DVR for a Tivo HD & love it! About ready to upgrade my S2 to a HD Tivo as well!


----------



## lexsar

johnearp said:


> Lexar,
> 
> I live in Howard County and have just purchased the 20 hr HD DVR (refurbished). I'm going to dump the Comcast DVR and get a dual Cablecard or 2 singles. Is this something I can do or do I have to get a tech to show up and do it? I'm fairly proficient at this kind of stuff. I was going to get the cablecards when I turned in my Comcast DVR.
> 
> Your thought are much apprieciated.
> 
> John


Hi John, see my tale of woe regarding Comcast in Howard County, MD. See Post #5560, 5677, 5698, 5701 & 5702.

I've had my TivoHD (refurb too, BTW) for almost a month now and still no joy. I've activated it and I'm able to receive limited channels, including the local HD channels. I also have MRV because it's activated so I can transfer shows from my other Tivo's but I am really looking forward to one day having a fully functioning TivoHD. If this low level of customer service continues, I will be switching to FIOS when my commitment for TriplePlay is done.

Good advise in the above post "...DO NOT LET THEM LEAVE UNTIL YOU HAVE YOUR CHANNELS."


----------



## jlib

Rob Helmerichs said:


> ...So I'm guessing that they have yet to adopt Comcast's corporate culture, unless Comcast's corporate culture involves complete cluelessness...


Very...tempting...


----------



## slowbiscuit

fronesis said:


> In doing LOTS of reading here, and then going through my own seemingly endless cablecard problems with comcast, I have come to the following conclusions:
> 
> 1. While lots of techs or csr people say this, it is simply FALSE to claim that you will need to WAIT for channels to start showing up. They either get the pairing, initialization, and authorization correct, or they do not. If and when they get it correct, ALL of your channels show up within just a few minutes. So if a tech is at your house and you do not have all your channels, do NOT let them leave. Once they are gone, you are back into the endless loop of calling comcast, and ultimately having them send another tech out (see below).
> 
> 2. It seems VERY unlikely that anyone you can call yourself will be able to get the pairing right. My experience (echoed by others here), is that, for whatever reason, it usually takes a tech talking to their 'dispatch' to get things right.
> 
> 3. Once the cablecards are paired correctly, you may well need to re-run guided setup so that Tivo gets the right information now that your cablecard has the right channel map. However, if you can't see your channels through the 'test channels' option on your tivo - i.e. you are still trying to get it to work in the first place - then rerunning guided setup does not FIX anything.
> 
> So my unsolicited advice would be this: try to get someone on the phone, one last time, schedule one last tech visit, and then DO NOT LET THEM LEAVE UNTIL YOU HAVE YOUR CHANNELS. Any other approach is just a (further!!!) waste of time.


All of this is true, especially the last part - you cannot let the tech leave until the card(s) are properly authorized. Anything else is a waste of time. Check every channel on both tuners to make sure. Yes, this is time-consuming, but you can never be sure it's working correctly until you do.

Of course, if you get a clueless tech (entirely possible), you might have to escalate to the area supervisor by going through corporate. To do that, post a message on comcastmustdie.com and call the Comcast corporate numbers found in a search for Comcast at consumerist.com (the main exec number in Philly is 215-640-8960). You will then get a call from a specialist who can encourage your local folks to do their job and get you Cablecards that are setup correctly.


----------



## janry

janry said:


> Well, with my Series 1's free year of service about to expire since I bought a HD a last October, I've finally decided to get cable card(s) for the HD and retire the Series 1. I've been through this thread and see where a number of people in Nashville have been able to pick up the cards and self-install. I also see on the website for my local Comcast office they have self installation kis available for a number of things including "Digital CableCard". So tomorrow morning I'm heading to that office and will attempt to get my cable card(s).
> 
> So, anyone want to place any bets on how successful I'll be on (A) getting a cablecard and (B) getting it installed properly if I'm successful in (A)?


Step (A) went fine. No questions asked. Just got the card, signed a receipt and went home.

Step (B) seemed to go well but didn't have all the channels. The guy from Comcast seemed to know what he was doing and said all I had to do was restart the recorder and repeat guided setup and I'd be done. After doing that, I was only getting a few basic channels. So I called back and got someone else who also sounded confident, kept hitting buttons and finally put me on hold and after a few minutes, the line went dead. I decided to watch a football game and try again later. I called for the 3rd time and got a woman who didn't sound so confident. I told her I'd already called twice and didn't appreciate getting hung up on the 2nd time so I asked her if she knew what to do. She said she'd never done a TiVo so I asked her to get someone else. I heard her ask someone "Do you want to switch callers". She came back on and said the only person she knew of who could do it only worked M-F. I said "No good. Just get your supervisor". She said hold and I'll check the Helpdesk. I held awhile, and she came back and said they sent a signal and she sent a signal and they'd have to roll a truck. I said "No". And I said "Since you tried again, I'll check the channels". Bingo. I have all my channels.

Wouldn't you know it. The only person who'd admit they didn't know what they were doing, did the right thing. They called the HelpDesk.


----------



## Metasheep

I took the plunge yesterday and upgraded to digital cable. I went to the local service office and asked for the upgrade. I was expecting them to schedule a tech to come by, but they just brought up my account, scanned a couple M-cards and told me to just plug them in and call them to pair the cards.

So I got home, plugged in the cards into my S3 and called the number. The tech asked a couple questions and said everything would take 5-10 minutes. The message about acquiring channel information was still on screen 30 minutes later, but I had to leave, so I left it.

4 hours later, it was still displaying the message. A couple more calls got the cards paired, but I wasn't receiving all the channels. A couple more calls and finally a tech actually checked what package I was subscribed to (I had asked before, but I don't think they really checked) to find out I was still on the digital starter package instead of the digital classic package. Once that was cleared up, everything worked fine. The new channels appeared in less than a minute.


----------



## jaj2276

Two Tivo HDs working with Cablevision cablecards (two single stream cards per Tivo). Moved to Charleston and the story with Comcast begins:

-- Initial install fails. Tech was knowledgeable with Tivo cc installs but brought only 3 or 4 multi-stream cards. They all failed.

-- Tech comes back next day with many single-stream cards. He finds two that can pair in the downstairs Tivo. The upstairs Tivo is out of luck.

-- Tech comes back the next weekend with his supervisor. His supervisor brings along his work laptop and they basically find two cards that can pair in the upstairs Tivo (the supervisor said that he had to add the cards in a very specific manner to get them to work).

-- A couple of weeks later, I called Comcast to add the digital sports package. The downstairs Tivo got the channels, the upstairs did not. They sent another signal and somehow they lost the cablecards for the upstairs Tivo. They said they needed another truck roll because my cards could stop functioning since they were no longer on my account.

-- Tech (a different one) came out and had no luck in getting me two cablecards that could work on the upstairs Tivo. The original cards could be paired but still wouldn't receive the newly added Digital Sports channels. He then went outside and checked the signal and said that the signal was too weak which is why the cards couldn't be paired. He scheduled maintenance to come out the next day and adjust my signals and said everything would then work.

-- Maintenance came out and adjusted signals out at the box. This made matters worse as the upstairs Tivo stopped receiving many of the higher channels (most of the HD). I could tune to NFLHD (this was the channel I added) but after 3 seconds, the picture would freeze and I would lose the signal.

-- Another tech was scheduled. This was the original tech and I explained what all had happened since his visit(s). He confirmed that the signal was good out at the street. He then came in and put an amp in between the wall and the upstairs Tivo. And he replace the two single-streams with multi-stream card and everything works.

So the moral of the story:

-- Try putting an amp in between the wall and your Tivo if everything else seems to fail. The downstairs Tivo didn't need it because it was closer (read less splitters) to the entry point than the upstairs.

-- The tech said that after the debacle that was my first cable card install, they had the Sci Atl rep come into their office to address why their cablecards were not working (the M-streams). After the rep witnessed how they were failing, it was discovered that Comcast had revision 3 of the firmware and Sci Atl was at something like revision 8. He said since that has happened (they got the new firmwares), they've done many successful (and smooth) M-stream cable cards.


----------



## janry

jaj2276 said:


> -- Try putting an amp in between the wall and your Tivo if everything else seems to fail. The downstairs Tivo didn't need it because it was closer (read less splitters) to the entry point than the upstairs.
> .


I was really worried about being able to install my cablecard with as many splits as I have. As the cable enters my house, it is split 4 times. In my den where I installed the cablecard, it is split another 4 times. No problem with that in the install at all (knock on wood). No amps either.


----------



## IJustLikeTivo

Last time my series 3 died, I sent it back and when it returned I just put the cards back in the new one and all worked great.

Flash forward a year and the series 3 died again. I am leaving in two days for week long vacation so I went out and bought a new TiVoHD which I had planned to do anyway.

I figured since the cards worked once before in a new machine they would this time. Alas, they do not. They come up with all the right info but the channels don't come in at all.

Any chance I can get comcast to just resend the signal? I don't have time for them to roll a truck before I leave.

Any thoughts or ideas?


----------



## jeffk

How much are people paying? I'm tired of arguing with Comcast but I feel I am getting ripped off.

cable fee
additional cable card fee
ADDITIONAL OUTLET FEE
hdtv fee
ADDITIONAL HDTV OUTLET FEE

The ones in caps i dont think i should be charged, but i've argued with comcast several times to no avail, this is in south florida.


Anyone else have this problem?

Thanks,

Jeff


----------



## slowbiscuit

Comcast in the ATL charges $5.99 A/O fee for a Tivo if you only have one Cablecard (and have a primary box on another TV). Each Tivo would be another $5.99 a month, assuming one M-card in each.


----------



## slowbiscuit

jaj2276 said:


> -- The tech said that after the debacle that was my first cable card install, they had the Sci Atl rep come into their office to address why their cablecards were not working (the M-streams). After the rep witnessed how they were failing, it was discovered that Comcast had revision 3 of the firmware and Sci Atl was at something like revision 8. He said since that has happened (they got the new firmwares), they've done many successful (and smooth) M-stream cable cards.


Which just proves, yet again, that the problem with Cablecards is now almost solely due to the cableCo's incompetence and unwillingness to deal with them.


----------



## WUMS95

I almost never post on any forums I lurk- but this website has been helpful to me, so I thought I'd give back.

Maybe a good experience is less helpful than one with difficulties- but here's my story.

While a longtime TiVo user (since 2001), around 2006 I got a HD Big-Screen TV, and was disappointed that TiVo couldn't record HD. I then got a Comcast / Motorola DVR and I hated the user-interface, but I would watch sports and some movies in HD on the painful-to-use DVR; and most everything else on the TiVo in SD. <which was fine, b/c few programs were in HD until very recently>

When the S3/HD TiVo's came out, I was eager to switch back to TiVo for HD; but the price was too high- esp. when the Comcast DVR is so inexpensive (plus, given the disk size of the HD units; I'd still need to use the regular TiVo as well to have a decent amount of programming). But now that the current version HD's are so cheap (although the new high-memory 150-HD-hour S3's sound nice, though), I decided to get a ~20-HD-hour HD to replace the Motorola DVR.

However, I was very concerned about the Cablecard compatibility, and I intended to use the 30-day-refund (although I was hoping not to need to), if I couldn't get HD to work on the new TiVo. So, I set up the TiVo and called Comcast to install the Cablecard(s).

Notes re Comcast installation:

(1) It's cheaper to keep my HD box, even if it's not plugged in and being used (either keep the HD DVR or switch it out or to "downgrade" to a non-recording HD Cable box- neither of which I would need to use if my HD TiVo with CC's work.) Note: I didn't want to use the HD TiVo with the Cable box; if TiVo has CC technology, that's how I wanted it. Still, by keeping a HD cable box, even unused, SAVES ME $50/month based on my cable package bundle vs. if I returned the box!!?!

(2) The cable guy needs to come and install the cable cards. I can't pick it up and call it in myself.

(3) I was told on the phone that (a) the Comcast techs <at least here in the Boston suburbs> are "very familiar" with CC installation on TiVo's; and (b) If I want dual tuner capability, I'd need 2 S-cards (as they supposedly don't have M-cards here).

(4) If I kept my HD box, I'd be charged for the CC(s). Which is about $5/mo for the first one and $2/mo for the second. However, the first one would be free if I didn't already have a HD box; but as I mentioned earlier, returning the box would make me need to "unbundle" my cable package and cost me $50/month more!

(5) So, the cable guy came and I saw that he brought only one CC. Oh no!; but then I thought, "let's install that one, get the TiVo working in HD, and I'll worry about dual-turner later". But then I decide to check what kind of card it was-> Aha! it's an M-card!!!

(6) Long story short, the one M-card is installed, called in, verified to be up-and-working in all my HD cannels (including premium channels, e.g. HBO); and all was taken care of in less than 15 minutes. How's that?!

So, I was fearing the worst, after reading some of your experiences. And I suppose that I got very lucky. In any case, all seems to be well. I have a working M-card, the dual-tuners work, and I am happy with my HD TV viewing. (Except that I now got to see every pixel of the Patriots getting humiliated by the hapless Dolphin's... <go ahead, jealous sports fans outside of Boston, enjoy the fact that a Boston team is doing poorly for a change. But the RedSox playoffs are around the corner...>


----------



## GoEagles

jlib said:


> That is is usually when you excuse yourself, hang up, call back in a few minutes and most likely get someone else.


This exact thing happened to me here in Philadelphia. I called and said I wanted a "M-Card or multi-stream" CableCard. The CSR said, I never heard of a M-Card, we don't have those. We have to use two S-Cards." After putting me on hold, he claimed he could not order the cards for me and would have to call me back about this. I called back about an hour later and got someone on the phone who actually could help.

Two questions, does anyone know how much I will be charged from now on? Will the M-Card produce extra charges because I can record two shows at one time? Plus, I said I wanted to keep my HD Box for On Demand, the rep that the installer would probably take it, is this true? Actually he could in a way though, but if I can keep the box for free, I will. Anyone with experience with this in Philly?


----------



## lexsar

lexsar said:


> This lead Comcast tech said that the information about the cablecard needed to be removed from the servers then re-entered. He was having the inside people who handle that. He claimed that after this takes place, I'll get everything that I'm subscribed to. I specifically asked him if they need to send another set of signals to the TivoHD and he said no, that as soon as the information was populated in the servers about this cablecard, I would start seeing channels appear a few at a time. He gave me his Technical Supervisor's phone number if I had any further issues. It's been almost 48 hours since he left and still none of the encrypted channels are coming through. I've called and left 2 messages so far with this Technical Supervisor but have yet to hear back from him.


And the saga continues...

I had arranged with Comcast yet another service call for today, Saturday, to resolve my non-working cablecard issues; in a 4-6pm window. No sign of Comcast by 5pm so I called and was on hold for about 10 minutes but was assured that the tech was still on his way and was still scheduled for the 4-6pm window. I kept my home phone open and used my cell phone for any calls. No calls from the Comcast tech. 6pm comes and goes, no tech. 6:35pm I call Comcast and after being on hold for over 20 minutes, I get a live person. Now is when my story sours even more.

I was informed by the CSR that the tech had marked the ticket as closed. Remember, I've kept my phonelline open and have received no calls or messages from any Comcast employee or (God forbid) Contractor. I was shocked. They said the tech tried to call and couldn't confirm the appointment and marked the ticket as closed. I was livid. 3+ weeks without a working TivoHD due to cablecard issues and now this. I checked my Comcast Digital Voice account online to verify that I had no voicemail mesage and no missed calls and sure enough, as expected, no missed calls, no voicemails from Comcast. I asked to speak with a supervisor and was told I could not. They would "put in a ticket" and a supervisor would call me back within 24 hours (I've tried this route before and have not received a call back for days). I asked if she was in a call center and if she had a supervisor. She said yes to both, but they do not take live calls. Are you kidding?!?!?

I insisted and got nowhere. I went around and around but got nowhere. I finally ended up leaving a message that will more than likely not get returned.

After being a Comcast customer for over 15 years (probably closer to 20) I am astonished with this treatment and lack of response.

I don't know what to do now or what my recourse is. I just want them to get my cablecards working for now and I *WILL* be calling Verizon to get FIOS at the first opportunity. As far as I am concerned, this is grounds to cancel my year left on my two year Tripleplay obligation with no penality due to breach of contract on their part. Any suggestions as to how to proceed and how to get this resolved? Thanks.


----------



## Gregor

lexsar said:


> And the saga continues...<snip>
> 
> I don't know what to do now or what my recourse is. I just want them to get my cablecards working for now and I *WILL* be calling Verizon to get FIOS at the first opportunity. As far as I am concerned, this is grounds to cancel my year left on my two year Tripleplay obligation with no penality due to breach of contract on their part. Any suggestions as to how to proceed and how to get this resolved? Thanks.


I would start calling and writing their corporate offices. I recently switched FIOS from Comcast and couldn't be happier. I got a much better financial deal from Verizon, more HD channels, better picture quality and faster internet service to boot.


----------



## DVDerek

Well, with all the negative experiences in this thread, I only thought it fair to post my positive experience. 

I had an appointment scheduled for 9-11AM this morning. Unfortunately, the technician did not show to 11:15. He was apologetic though, saying another installer had called in sick. I believe his name was Kirk. He seemed like a nice guy and I figured he'd be good to work with.

He brought with him 2 cards that were clearly labled "M" cards. We popped one in and after a short delay, the TiVo screen popped up and said it was an M card. he took it out to write the number down, and then popped it back in. Now it says "S" card. WTF? I posited that it might just take a few seconds to detect as an M card. I went back to the menu, then back into the Cable Card menu and sure enough - M card.

We got the activation screen up and he called it in. He read off the various numbers and - no joke - 30 seconds later I had all my channels. It took an additional minute to get the second tuner up and running. The installer kept telling him how he (the guy on the phone) was really making his job easy. 

The tech told me that he usually has to sit there and think up things to talk about with the customer for 15 minutes. He said they had lots of problems installing into the "earlier tivos" but that they do go okay now... usually. He did fess up to thinking this might be a crappy job when he got out of his truck, though.

Total appointment time was just about 10 minutes. It should be noted that i do not have any premium channels. Just digital starter. I haven't checked to see if they "mistakenly" gave me HBO or anything yet. I'm not holding my breath


----------



## boykster

I too have a positive story to tell. I'm a Tivo noob, just bought an Tivo HD from a friend of mine in NC - I'm in seattle. I got the Tivo on monday, stopped by the comcast office on thursday to pick up an M-card - walked in, asked for an M-card for my tivo and was in and out in less than 10minutes.

I put the card in the Tivo, called comcast, was connected in less than 2 minutes, read off a few numbers from the paring screen, and minutes later I was up and running - all channels working no problemo!

:up::up::up:


----------



## lexsar

lexsar said:


> And the saga continues...
> 
> I had arranged with Comcast yet another service call for today, Saturday, to resolve my non-working cablecard issues; in a 4-6pm window. No sign of Comcast by 5pm so I called and was on hold for about 10 minutes but was assured that the tech was still on his way and was still scheduled for the 4-6pm window. I kept my home phone open and used my cell phone for any calls. No calls from the Comcast tech. 6pm comes and goes, no tech. 6:35pm I call Comcast and after being on hold for over 20 minutes, I get a live person. Now is when my story sours even more.
> 
> I was informed by the CSR that the tech had marked the ticket as closed. Remember, I've kept my phonelline open and have received no calls or messages from any Comcast employee or (God forbid) Contractor. I was shocked. They said the tech tried to call and couldn't confirm the appointment and marked the ticket as closed. I was livid. 3+ weeks without a working TivoHD due to cablecard issues and now this. I checked my Comcast Digital Voice account online to verify that I had no voicemail mesage and no missed calls and sure enough, as expected, no missed calls, no voicemails from Comcast. I asked to speak with a supervisor and was told I could not. They would "put in a ticket" and a supervisor would call me back within 24 hours (I've tried this route before and have not received a call back for days). I asked if she was in a call center and if she had a supervisor. She said yes to both, but they do not take live calls. Are you kidding?!?!?
> 
> I insisted and got nowhere. I went around and around but got nowhere. I finally ended up leaving a message that will more than likely not get returned.
> 
> After being a Comcast customer for over 15 years (probably closer to 20) I am astonished with this treatment and lack of response.
> 
> I don't know what to do now or what my recourse is. I just want them to get my cablecards working for now and I *WILL* be calling Verizon to get FIOS at the first opportunity. As far as I am concerned, this is grounds to cancel my year left on my two year Tripleplay obligation with no penality due to breach of contract on their part. Any suggestions as to how to proceed and how to get this resolved? Thanks.


This is what I ended up doing. I borrowed an idea I read somewhere else on these Tivocommunity boards, used some creativity and determined the email addresses of the CEO, CFO, COO, several VP's and board members. I emailed the CEO, Brian Roberts, and cc'd the rest describing what has transpired and asked for a resolution and some communication as to what will be done.

I received a call from a Technical Support Supervisor on Monday. I still don't have a working CableCard but I've been assured that it will be resolved.

I'll keep you posted on how it goes...


----------



## tstp

hi all,
I was thinking of getting a tivo hd for my comcast service here in Englewood,Fl.
I called comcast and they told me they had to send a tech out to put in the two cable cards (39.99 service call)
She told me they would take out my explorer hd 8300 dvr and put in just a regular HD box.
Is this correct? Why do i need a comcast tuner? Aren't the cable card(s) the tuner?
thanks
tom


----------



## janry

You don't need no stinkin' comcast box of anykind unless you want PPV or VOD.


----------



## tstp

janry said:


> You don't need no stinkin' comcast box of anykind unless you want PPV or VOD.


thanks, I thought that having a comcast box wasn't right, she insisted that I need one.
I don't need the other services and haven't used them.

tom


----------



## esoin

I'm trying to figure out the cost difference between the comcast HD DVR and the Tivo HD. Let me know if I go this correct.

Comcast HD DVR = $12.95(monthly cost for HD service and DVR box)

TIVO HD = $6.95 (monthly cost for HD) + M-Card ($39 service fee) + Tivo HD ($349 fixed cost) + $12.95 (monthly tivo service cost).

Is that correct? Am I missing anything?

Bay Area, CA


----------



## bohbot16

The TivoHD should be less. It's $299 from TiVo.com (or a retail store).

I think the $6.95 for HD varies by Comcast market.


----------



## DVDerek

There is no monthly cost for HD on Comcast in my market. You just automatically get HD versions of the channels you pay to receive if they are available. Service fees (I assume you're talking about the install fee) are different in every market and may be able to waived depending on the deal you get. Either way, the service fee for installing a cable card should not be any more or any less than the service fee for installing a Comcast HD DVR.

The TiVo HD itself can be had for $180 (refurbished from TiVo).


----------



## esoin

Ah, I see.

Here, in Bay Area, California, comcast charges $6.95 /month for HD channels and tuner box. $12.95 for HD channels + HD Dual Tuner DVR box.

I assume I'll still have to pay comcast $6.95 for the HD service, and pay tivo 12.95 for the DVR service.

If anyone from the bay area can confirm this, it would be much apprecaited.

Thank you


----------



## DVDerek

esoin said:


> Ah, I see.
> 
> Here, in Bay Area, California, comcast charges $6.95 /month for HD channels and tuner box.


Are you sure that's not just a box rental?


----------



## bdj470

DVDerek said:


> Are you sure that's not just a box rental?


I have a Comcast HD box. That is what my bill says $6.95 for box rental


----------



## DVDerek

Right, so if you don't need the box (because you have something else capable of tuning the stations) then you don't pay the $6.95. You may need to pay a small fee for the cards(s).


----------



## lexsar

lexsar said:


> This is what I ended up doing. I borrowed an idea I read somewhere else on these Tivocommunity boards, used some creativity and determined the email addresses of the CEO, CFO, COO, several VP's and board members. I emailed the CEO, Brian Roberts, and cc'd the rest describing what has transpired and asked for a resolution and some communication as to what will be done.
> 
> I received a call from a Technical Support Supervisor on Monday. I still don't have a working CableCard but I've been assured that it will be resolved.
> 
> I'll keep you posted on how it goes...


I send the email that I mentioned above on a Sunday evening. I received a phone call on Monday morning from a Technical Supervisor who tried sending signals to my TivoHD but still no joy. He said he would have the "headend" re-enter the information in the server and then re-pair and re-authorize the cablecard. He said if this didn't work, he would come personally the following morning and make this right.

When I returned home Tuesday evening, I was receiving everything that I should be receiving on both tuners. I'm happy it's working correctly now, but I can't help but have the strong opinion that this should have taken place the very first time someone came out with a cablecard...

The Technical Supervisor said this was an education for him and his team too so perhaps in the future, it won't take the next customer so long to get their cablecard functional.


----------



## andy_hd

I have a cable box as well as an 'M-stream' cable card (for the TiVo) from Comcast. I'm being charged an extra $5 for the cable card. I decided that I don't need the cable box (I was using only for 'on-demand') so I tried returning it to Comcast. I thought this would remove the extra $5 'additional digital outlet' fee. 

No go. Comcast's story is that the cable box is included with my 'package'. The 'additional digital outlet' fee can only be removed if I drop the package -- which would be more expensive than just leaving the cable box on a shelf.

I hate these guys.

But I do have to say the the cable card TiVo HD install went pretty smoothly and I haven't had any issues for the 9 months that I've had it.


----------



## DVDerek

I was given the same garbage answer. The installer thought it was crazy and said I could probably return the box. I'm waiting for my first bill to see how it all shakes out. I still have the box (in storage) for now.


----------



## hybucket

DVDerek said:


> I was given the same garbage answer. The installer thought it was crazy and said I could probably return the box. I'm waiting for my first bill to see how it all shakes out. I still have the box (in storage) for now.


You can get different answers from every CSR you talk to...most of them can't even figure out how to price things. It is absurd.
But in their defense, if you can call it that, I have friend with DirecTV, and he goes thru exactly the same stuff, and I hear that Verizon FIOS is no better. They are all nuts.


----------



## janry

hybucket said:


> They are all nuts.


I believe this is a business tactic. These companies could provide the CSRs with in-service to clear this up and should have by now, but why should they? The more aggravating they make it for us, the more likely we are to drop TiVo and go with one of their over-priced boxes.


----------



## hybucket

janry said:


> I believe this is a business tactic. These companies could provide the CSRs with in-service to clear this up and should have by now, but why should they? The more aggravating they make it for us, the more likely we are to drop TiVo and go with one of their over-priced boxes.


While I agree with that, it's not just to drop TiVO that they do this. Their plans and pricing are so confusing that even the CSRs can't figure them out, and I suppose the plan is, we just shrug our shoulders, say what the hey, and pay the bill. After a while, most people just give up and say, They must know what they're doing.


----------



## bsoft

I'm in Boulder, CO and I have Comcast Starter Digital Cable (currently $33/mo, usually $52/mo).

Went into the local Comcast office (it's at 28th and Canyon, near Qdoba) and told them I was getting a TiVo HD. I had an installation appointment scheduled.

Appointment was supposed to be $20, but I had that waived (they were going to install another outlet too, but they weren't able to, so they credited the charge).

The installer came and was pretty knowledgeable (he had done TiVo installs before). He brought 5 S-cards (ironically, he used his last two M-cards on a Series 3). The first S-card was defective, but he tried a second one that worked. Tuner 2 was configured with another S-card.

He then called in and had the "HD Tier" added to my lineup (so that I could get ESPNHD and the other national HDs in my package). I was worried that this was some kind of extra charge, but after I got my bill there weren't any unusual charges, so good there.

The "Series3" option on my bill (which includes 2 CableCards) is $1.50/mo; there's no HD or outlet charge which is nice. My Comcast bill is $12.50 less than it was with the POS Comcast DVR (TiVo service offsets this). 

I've called to ask why I'm being billed for CableCards (I've been told that they are free for the first outlet), but no one can give me a straight answer. Honestly, I'm not going to press the issue for $1.50 per month.

Now, once my $66 double play deal wears off, I'm going to be paying $100/mo for TV+HSI, which is more than I like. $53 is a bit much for "Starter Digital", especially considering that I can get DishDVR + HD (which has a lot more channels and includes the DVR) for $60/mo. Unfortunately, I'm in a condo, which makes Dish a lot trickier (although the neighbor below me has DirecTV).

Overall, Comcast is OK, although their HD lineup sucks. At least we get locals and there's no SDV.


----------



## Kyven

jeffk said:


> How much are people paying? I'm tired of arguing with Comcast but I feel I am getting ripped off.
> 
> cable fee
> additional cable card fee
> ADDITIONAL OUTLET FEE
> hdtv fee
> ADDITIONAL HDTV OUTLET FEE
> 
> The ones in caps i dont think i should be charged, but i've argued with comcast several times to no avail, this is in south florida.
> 
> Anyone else have this problem?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Jeff


I feel your pain. I'm in SOuth Florida too and I have argued with them to no avail. Each card has an outlet fee and anHD fee. It's wrong and I can't win as they insist without the fees the cards will stop working.


----------



## jmpage2

bsoft said:


> I'm in Boulder, CO and I have Comcast Starter Digital Cable (currently $33/mo, usually $52/mo).
> 
> Went into the local Comcast office (it's at 28th and Canyon, near Qdoba) and told them I was getting a TiVo HD. I had an installation appointment scheduled.
> 
> Appointment was supposed to be $20, but I had that waived (they were going to install another outlet too, but they weren't able to, so they credited the charge).
> 
> The installer came and was pretty knowledgeable (he had done TiVo installs before). He brought 5 S-cards (ironically, he used his last two M-cards on a Series 3). The first S-card was defective, but he tried a second one that worked. Tuner 2 was configured with another S-card.
> 
> He then called in and had the "HD Tier" added to my lineup (so that I could get ESPNHD and the other national HDs in my package). I was worried that this was some kind of extra charge, but after I got my bill there weren't any unusual charges, so good there.
> 
> The "Series3" option on my bill (which includes 2 CableCards) is $1.50/mo; there's no HD or outlet charge which is nice. My Comcast bill is $12.50 less than it was with the POS Comcast DVR (TiVo service offsets this).
> 
> I've called to ask why I'm being billed for CableCards (I've been told that they are free for the first outlet), but no one can give me a straight answer. Honestly, I'm not going to press the issue for $1.50 per month.
> 
> Now, once my $66 double play deal wears off, I'm going to be paying $100/mo for TV+HSI, which is more than I like. $53 is a bit much for "Starter Digital", especially considering that I can get DishDVR + HD (which has a lot more channels and includes the DVR) for $60/mo. Unfortunately, I'm in a condo, which makes Dish a lot trickier (although the neighbor below me has DirecTV).
> 
> Overall, Comcast is OK, although their HD lineup sucks. At least we get locals and there's no SDV.


I'd love to figure out how it is that you're being charged $1.50 for a cable card with no other fees when I and many others in CO are being charged an extra $7 per Tivo for "extra converter outlet" or whatever the heck the excuse is.


----------



## sinanju

jmpage2 said:


> I'd love to figure out how it is that you're being charged $1.50 for a cable card with no other fees when I and many others in CO are being charged an extra $7 per Tivo for "extra converter outlet" or whatever the heck the excuse is.


Simple

They have a CableCARD package especially for the TiVo. The first card is free with the digital package and the second card is around a buck and a half.

Refer to this when you call them:

http://www.comcast.com/customers/faq/FaqDetails.ashx?Id=2651

The line item on my bill reads: "Add'l Digital Outlet(s): Cable Card Same Outlet Charge - $1.50"


----------



## jmpage2

sinanju said:


> Simple
> 
> They have a CableCARD package especially for the TiVo. The first card is free with the digital package and the second card is around a buck and a half.
> 
> Refer to this when you call them:
> 
> http://www.comcast.com/customers/faq/FaqDetails.ashx?Id=2651
> 
> The line item on my bill reads: "Add'l Digital Outlet(s): Cable Card Same Outlet Charge - $1.50"


I've been down that road with them before including trying to point them to that FAQ. I spent 90 days trying to get the additional charges removed and then finally gave up because they always said I have to pay that fee for the additional outlet that the Tivo uses. Earlier in this thread I posted the exact line item charges I am getting charged for the Tivo's and several here said that they were normal charges.

I just can't figure out why some people aren't getting charged the additional fees unless there is some item in programming that triggers it.


----------



## sinanju

jmpage2 said:


> I just can't figure out why some people aren't getting charged the additional fees unless there is some item in programming that triggers it.


I had to spend time on the phone with them -- reading the exact line item as it should appear on the bill helped them find it in the system. A few months ago, that particular package fell off many subscribers bills and was replaced by higher charges. I had to go through the whole thing again, but they did fix it. I've attached an copy of the TV portion of my bill.

Verizon is coming by to hook up FiOS on Thursday. I can finally tell Comcast to go to hell.


----------



## jmpage2

sinanju said:


> I had to spend time on the phone with them -- reading the exact line item as it should appear on the bill helped them find it in the system. A few months ago, that particular package fell off many subscribers bills and was replaced by higher charges. I had to go through the whole thing again, but they did fix it. I've attached an copy of the TV portion of my bill.
> 
> Verizon is coming by to hook up FiOS on Thursday. I can finally tell Comcast to go to hell.


OK, you can look at the same section from my bill as a comparison. I only have a single HD cable box and the Tivo HD. I've called Comcast at least 20 times trying to get the additional converter charge for my Tivo removed and they have never done it. I've written letters and talked to supervisors. I have been told by everyone that they will not remove it, and if they did do it my cable cards would stop functioning.

This extra $6.95 per month bologna charge is one of the reasons I have delayed in adding a 2nd Tivo to the home.

I think that my "preferred package" has something to do with this charge but I'm not sure. The only "premiums" I get are STARS, which isn't even available in HD.


----------



## sinanju

jmpage2 said:


> OK, you can look at the same section from my bill as a comparison. I only have a single HD cable box and the Tivo HD.


Ah... well... perhaps the difference is that I have no cable box. You, in fact, have an additional outlet.


----------



## secondclaw

In case anyone's interested in yet another variation on Comcast cablecard billing ... I live in South Florida / South-East Broward county. Since I live in a condo, extended basic lineup is currently covered by building's maintenance agreement, so I don't pay for it directly. All dealing I have with Comcast are for cablecards. On my bill, I get two cards - both are completely free. I do however pay two $6.95 HDTV fees (so my bill is $13.90 + fees/taxes). I used to also be charged add'l outlet fee but that was for some reason dropped many months ago (still don't know why). Its too bad S3 does not support m-cards in multi-stream mode - could have saved 7 bucks a month.


----------



## slowbiscuit

sinanju said:


> Ah... well... perhaps the difference is that I have no cable box. You, in fact, have an additional outlet.


That is indeed the diff. I am also charged $5.95 for my Tivo HD since it is an additional outlet in my house (I already had a box).

Not sure it's right since it's not their box, but they won't change it.


----------



## VerbalK

I'm in Baltimore City. Has anyone heard this story. I called to get a cable card. I would have been fine with a single s-card if it would have been free. My install was 17.95, no ability for local pickup (reasonable, especially since they can do it in 2 days). The rub is that are charging me 6.95 per month. I asked that I though the first was free, with a 1.90 for the second, but was told I would have to end my digital cable promotional rate to get a free card. Can they hold revocation of a promo rate to get around their legal requirements of supplying me with a free card?


----------



## lexsar

VerbalK said:


> I'm in Baltimore City. Has anyone heard this story. I called to get a cable card. I would have been fine with a single s-card if it would have been free. My install was 17.95, no ability for local pickup (reasonable, especially since they can do it in 2 days). The rub is that are charging me 6.95 per month. I asked that I though the first was free, with a 1.90 for the second, but was told I would have to end my digital cable promotional rate to get a free card. Can they hold revocation of a promo rate to get around their legal requirements of supplying me with a free card?


Is this an additional "digital outlet"? In other words, do you have another TV with a cable box attached? If so and this cablecard is going on an additional TV, TivoHD, or some other device, it would be considered an additional "digital outlet" and you would be charged $6.95 for that additional outlet which would include one cablecard in that $6.95 additional outlet fee.

If this is your only Comcast cable connection, my understanding is that the first cablecard should be free and an additional one, if needed, would be $2.


----------



## acvthree

A friend of mine from Tallahassee Florida is asking about Comcast in his area.

Do you know if they have the M-cards there yet or not?

Do you know if they are using SDV?

Any help would be appreciated.

Al


----------



## Saminwestmass

Like many folks here, I ran into some confusion getting my DVR set up. My biggest challenge was getting the tech to come out (service managers kept changing the appointment without informing me and I ended up wasting 4 hours for 2 separate appointments.) On the third attempt, a tech came out who was excellent. He had an M-Card (despite the people in the office claiming they could only install S-cards!), installed it, and hung around till the box was up and running. My observation: the Comcast non-techs are very confused about the media cards, but they are learning. Also, the tech claimed that Comcast will be licensing the Tivo interface for their DVRs staring in 2010. So no need to by a Tivo box in the future? I don't know if that mean 100% functionality, but I found it very interesting. Lastly, I do miss the on-demand fiunctionality I had with my Comcast DVR, but I don't miss the lousy interface.


----------



## mindchaotica

GoHokies! said:


> She told me that it would cost me $19.xx for both cards, $14.95 for the first card (of which I think $9.95 is for the HD package and $4.95 for the card), and 4.95 for the second card.


on comcast.com I was able to find this

http://www.comcast.com/customers/faq/FaqDetails.ashx?ID=4156&fss=CableCards

http://www.comcast.com/customers/faq/FaqDetails.ashx?ID=2651&fss=Cost of CableCards

it states that the first card is free, and that each addtional card is subject to a small fee, which I have also read was in the $2.05range. So you might be getting over charged for the CableCard.

I hope this helps.


----------



## Megosteve

I'm having some problems with my Comcast CableCard, and I'm hoping someone here can fill me in on some of the technical details that just didn't sound right the last time I called them.

The CableCard in my Tivo HD was working just fine from the first time it was installed in June through around October 1. I don't know exactly because I really don't watch television all that much. I went to watch a baseball game last Wednesday and discovered that some of the HD channels I was supposed to be getting were no longer working. What's weird is that some were coming in just fine, like ESPN HD and ESPN2 HD, but some in the middle range weren't coming in at all. On my cable system, ESPN is on 202, and the regular local channels start at 231. I could get from around 202-209, but everything from there to 231 wasn't working.

The only change I made to my service was dropping HBO, which I did on September 28. I think the problems are on their end and related to that, but who knows?

I called Comcast and they couldn't figure out what was going on, so they scheduled an appointment for a tech to come out. I ended up calling a second time in frustration just to see if maybe a different support rep could fix it, and he just sounded kind of confused. He didn't see an outlet on my bill (because I don't have a cable box with the CableCard), and I had to explain why there wasn't one. It was just off... I half expect to see that he added a converter box to my next bill the way he was talking.

The cable guy finally got here today. He was digging around in the basement playing with the splitter (which was replaced within the past year) and some wiring outside, but I still didn't get any of those mid-range HD channels. After all that, he decided it must be the CableCard, so he installed a new one. (I had to tell him where it goes.) This time I couldn't get anything beyond the limited basic channels and the HD locals. I also should be getting digital channels in my package, and none of them came through and they worked just fine before. He spent some time on the phone with their techs and decided to try a second one, and the same result happened, but this time the tech on the other end of his phone told him it might take a half hour or so for the channels to come through. I made the mistake of letting him pack up and leave... before he left he told me there was nothing else that he could do on this end and that if it didn't work now the problem had to be on Comcast's end.

An hour or so later, I still had no digitals or no HD beyond the locals, so I called back and got a really wacky support rep. This one asked me how many televisions I had, and told me their theory that, because I had three televisions, maybe the signal wasn't finding its way to the correct outlet and that it was being sent to the wrong outlet. This makes absolutely no sense... I'm not a cable expert or anything, but doesn't the cable just come into my house as one signal? The signal is dumb and goes everywhere I have a coax installed, right? I played along for about a half hour while they tried setting up different outlets on their end and adding channels to those, all for naught. So they rescheduled me for yet another appointment tomorrow.

I am pretty laid back about this kind of thing, but it's getting a little ridiculous that I'm missing all of these baseball playoff games because Comcast can't seem to make a CableCard pair up properly. It doesn't seem like it should be rocket science.

*Updated to add:* The second tech they sent Sunday out seemed to have a little bit more on the ball than the first guy. He figured there was either a defective card or someone who didn't enter the right codes on the other end. He also told me that the people that knew CableCards really well typically did not work Sunday nights, but that he'd do his best to get someone who knew what they were doing. When he called in to authorize the card, he specifically asked for someone experienced with CableCards, and apparently got someone decent, because I was up and running in just a few minutes.

Just in time to watch the Red Sox lose tonight! Maybe I should have left the cable broken...


----------



## jrm01

It's quiet here so let me post a good story about the TiVo RMA service and about Comcast. Last week the hard drive failed in my TiVo S3, so I had to exchange the S3 for a new box from TiVo RMA service.

I called the Customer Support line last Friday night about 10:30 p.m. EST. The hold time was about 30 minutes at that time of night, but thanks to the use of the speaker phone I could set the phone down and browse-away on the computer while waiting (even got a date on singlesnet while waiting). I was transferred to the Louisville center (where I was told they handled RMAs). The kid that I spoke to there (he said he was 22) was very efficient and pleasant and handled everything in 15 minutes (some of which was spent with me convincing him he should take some night classes towards his college degree). 

The replacement unit arrived Tuesday. As you probably know, they only send the box itself, no manuals, remotes or cables (not even power cord). Instructions say to keep the old stuff and just return the old TiVo box in the same shipping carton (which was very strong and well padded. 

Setting it up and running guided setup was a breeze, taking less than an hour (including the connection for Guided Setup). I forced several connections to get latest software (came with 8.0). Everything was fine except for MRV which wouldn't display others TiVos. I was sure that it would show up eventually, so I just used it that way for the night. 

Wednesday MRV was operational and I transferred 7-8 programs that I had stored on my THD while my S3 was not operating. Transfers seemed extremely slow, about 3.5 hours per one-hour HD program. I'll play with that later. 

Thursday was Comcast day. I decided to insert both cablecards (Motorola s-cards) and run Guided Setup saying I had the Premium Channels. I wanted to do this ahead of time before I called Comcast. All channels came in on both tuners, except the Premiums (as I would expect). I had inserted the old cards back into the same slots and they still had the channel mapping info on them.

Then I went to the cablecard CP and CA screens and copied down all the information. Host-id, Data-id, Unit-address and card serial numbers (which I had copied from the cards before inserting them). Then called Comcast. Of course, they said they would have to send out a truck to do the pairing and authorization. That is standard policy in Pittsburgh. I very politely told them that I had all of the info that was needed on this end and just needed to talk with someone who could handle their end. I finally ended up with a supervisor who told me that the technician was needed on site to make sure everything was being done right. Again, being as polite as I could be, I told her that I knew more about these cards and the TiVo than any of her field techs, and that thru six previous experiences I had field trained six of them in how to do it. 

She kind of sighed and said OK let's try it. I gave her the information for both cards, and also warned her to complete the pairing and authorization for card one before she tried card 2. She did it, and within 10 minutes we were all done, with all channels working perfectly. 

In the previous week I had seen more commercials in seven days than I had in seven years. Glad that's over with.


----------



## RDaneel

Does anyone have any definitive position on the Comcast upcharges for CableCARD service? I just got my 4 cards installed into 2 HD TiVos, and my first bill arrived. In addition to the $4.50 per month for the CableCARDS (one outlet as part of the package and three at $1.50/mo), I have an "Incremental Charge for HDTV Converter" of $6 per CableCARD. The CSR claims that this is the fee for sending a HDTV signal to my CableCARDs, and that it has to be paid even if I don't have converter boxes. Is this bogus? It seems like this violates the pricing policy for CableCARDs. Having to pay an incremental charge (on top of the $73 I already pay for Digital Preferred cable package) for each card is total BS. Any advice?


----------



## michman

You guys are scaring me!

I have Comcast coming tomorrow to install cable cards for my 2 TiVo HD's. Is there anything that you guys have come across that would make sure that things go right for my install? I hope I'm not one of these people who have to have the cable company come back 2 and 3 times to get it right.


On a side note; I was quoted one card is free, the other 3 are each $1.99 per month. They also said there is no extra charge for HD channels, the price is included in the "Digital Preffered" package. There is an extra charge of $7.00/month for an HD box though, say if you wanted one for HD VOD.


----------



## jrm01

michman said:


> You guys are scaring me!
> 
> I have Comcast coming tomorrow to install cable cards for my 2 TiVo HD's. Is there anything that you guys have come across that would make sure that things go right for my install? I hope I'm not one of these people who have to have the cable company come back 2 and 3 times to get it right.


First, determine if you have a Motorola headend or SA headend for your area (call and ask if you need to). Then study the screens from this link for the cards that you'll get (m-card or s-card).

http://www.tivo.com/setupandsupport...troubleshoot_using_CableCARD_MMI_screens.html

Check these screens thruout the process. Don't fall for the scam that "things will start to work in an hour, etc). The cards should all be working before he leaves.

If it looks like the cards aren't paired properly, have the headend person read to you the numbers that she has put in for Card Serial Number, Host-id and Data-id. Check what she says with your notes. Many times it's just a transposition of a digit or two).

Make sure he follows the directions that came with the TiVo.


----------



## michman

Well, I might as well add to the saga...

Cable guy was supposed to come between 5pm and 8pm tonight to install cable cards for my 2 TiVo HD's and drop off one box (so I can get VOD if I want). Guess who shows up at 8am this morning?

Luckily my wife was home sick from work so he was able to come in. I wasn't home however to keep an eye on him like I had planned. He apparently installed 2 M-cards in both TiVo's (don't know why), and didn't leave a standard box. My wife said he left while the TV said, "acquiring channel information" and then about 30 minutes later it said, "failed acquiring channel information."

I'm pretty sure he didn't run guided setup again because I ran it originally for just OTA channels. Hopefully when I get home I will run guided setup and everything will be cool. Lets put it this way, I fully expect it not to solve the problem. Looks like I will have another date with the cable guy.

Let me know what you guys think.


----------



## RDaneel

Well, some possibly good news. I called Comcast and spoke to a CSR who explained that the $6 per CableCARD is what Comcast charges for sending a HD stream to me. What a load of BS. I was fairly stern with her, explaining that this is directly contrary to what I was told when I called to sign up for CableCARDs, but of course I got nowhere. I requested an escalation, and ended up speaking to a helpful woman in the Florida call center. She also tried to stick to the "CableCARDs are $1.50, HDTV service is $6 per card on top of your programming package" line, and I was again pretty stern (because I'm pissed!). I explained that I bought TiVos at my expense after being told by the salesperson that the CableCARDs were only a couple bucks a month, and my cable bill would go down. I was put on hold a long time, but the news was good when she came back. She explained that "some sources" (I'm guessing her managers or documentation on the system) say that removing the $24 charge from my bill would disable my HD channels, while "other sources" say the opposite. She offered to remove the charge and have me see what happened, and I thanked her profusely and agreed. So far, so good. I still have my HD channels, and I even got a phone message from the actual CSR manager to check and see if it worked. FWIW, she also mentioned that she might be able to give me some sort of free HD promotion for a year to offset the cost if the deletion of the charges didn't work. 

Frustrating, but a surprisingly good result. In theory, I will now have the "right" bill, and pay for only my programming package, internet, and $4.50/mo in CableCARD rental.


----------



## michman

Well, I was right, things are pretty much jacked up because my wife was present for the install instead of me. I guess I can blame Comcast for coming 9 hours early for my apointment!

Here is the issue and my question. Most of my channels come in, but there is no way they are digital (is there?). The signal looks like crap! No HD channels either. Please don't tell me that after leaving DirecTV that the digital quality of cable is that much worse, some channels are fuzzy. That isn't possible!?!?!?

Does anyone have any idea why I'm not getting the channels I should?


----------



## a68oliver

michman said:


> Most of my channels come in, but there is no way they are digital (is there?). The signal looks like crap! No HD channels either.


Even with cablecards installed, you will probably receive a mix of analog and digital channels. Sometimes you will get new channel numbers (usually above 100) that still map to the same lower nuimbered analog channels. My Comcast system has a mix of analog and digital channels all numbered above 100.

What digital package have you subscribed to? Have you rerun guided setup yet? Have you rebooted?

There is also a diagnostic screen that will give you lots of helpful information to help troubleshoot these problems. You can also measure the signal strength of your digital channels. There is a document posted at Tivo.com that helps you troubleshoot cablecard problems.

My digital channels do look better than my analog channels. I am surprised you are not receiving the unencrypted QAM local channels. Even without cablecards you should be able to get those (although without guide info) if you run a channel scan. The scan option is disabled if you have properly functioning cablecards.


----------



## michman

Ya, Comcast said my digital channels start above 100, they just don't look right to me. I know the difference between anaolg and digital and there is no way it's digital. I think you many be on to something that they are mapping to the analog version of the channel.

I thought bad reception on digital channels looks similar to bad HD reception...flakey picture, monentary pauses while acquiring signal etc. These are just fuzzy or snowy.

I am subscribed to "Digital Preffered" and I have rerun guided setup and have rebooted as well.

Signal strength on most channels are between 93 and 100 so I don't think that is an issue.

I'm new to cable as of yesterday and don't know what a QAM channel is. I see a lot of postings with them referenced, but don't fully understand it yet. What should I be looking for?


On a side note, how much are you being charged for cableCARDS? I was originally quoted $66 for internet and digital prefered with HD included which included one cableCARD free, the other 3 are each $1.99 per month.

Now when I call back they are saying that each cableCARD is $1.99 + like $7 each for HD service. I think it's a bunch of BS.


----------



## a68oliver

michman said:


> Ya, Comcast said my digital channels start above 100, they just don't look right to me. I know the difference between anaolg and digital and there is no way it's digital. I think you many be on to something that they are mapping to the analog version of the channel.
> 
> I thought bad reception on digital channels looks similar to bad HD reception...flakey picture, monentary pauses while acquiring signal etc. These are just fuzzy or snowy.
> 
> I am subscribed to "Digital Preffered" and I have rerun guided setup and have rebooted as well.
> 
> Signal strength on most channels are between 93 and 100 so I don't think that is an issue.
> 
> I'm new to cable as of yesterday and don't know what a QAM channel is. I see a lot of postings with them referenced, but don't fully understand it yet. What should I be looking for?
> 
> On a side note, how much are you being charged for cableCARDS? I was originally quoted $66 for internet and digital prefered with HD included which included one cableCARD free, the other 3 are each $1.99 per month.
> 
> Now when I call back they are saying that each cableCARD is $1.99 + like $7 each for HD service. I think it's a bunch of BS.


You can easily tell if you are receiving a channel by analog or digital. Simply press the record button on the remote. If you are presented with a quality selction (basic-best) then that is an analog channel. If you see no quality selection, then that is digital. This same info can also be found in the diagnostic screens, but using the record button is the easiest.

There are three standards defined for transmitting video in the US. NTSC is for analog off-the-air (OTA) and on cable. ATSC is for digital transmissions OTA. QAM is for digital transmissions over the cable. Most new televisions support all three.

Rates vary by area. However, my Comcast ratecard from May 1, 2008 shows:

Digital Starter is $1.99 more than Standard Cable ($51.74 for Liimited + Expanded Service). The first cablecard is included in that price. The second cablecard in my S3 Tivo is an additional $1.99

Digital Classic is $14.99 more than Standard Cable.

Digital Preferred is $15.95 more than Standard Cable. This is the package I subscribe to.

Sports Entertainment Package is $4.00.

Then we get to the additional digital outlet charges which seem somewhat confusing. I am not subscribing to any digital service on my 2nd Tivo so I can't vouch for exactly how these would be billed. But, an Additional Outlet for Digital Starter is $1.99. However, Digital Additional Outlet Service is $7.95. The first cablecard on the additional outlet is included with the charge for the digital outlet. So, I am assuming that if I only wanted to add Digital Starter to my 2nd Tivo, it would cost me $1.99. However, if I wanted Digital Preferred on it, I think it would cost me $7.95.

There is no separate charge for HD channels. I get about 25 HD channels with my package.

However, there is something called HDPak which costs $6.99 and would get me HDNet and HDNet Movies.

To further complicate things, I have a one year special which I thought gets me Digital Preferred for $10. However, I also seem to be getting the HDPak with it.

If you are getting 3 additional cablecards for $1.99 each, then they aren't charging you for additional digital outlets. If they now want to charge you $7 for HD service, perhaps they are charging you for additional digital outlets. If you have two Tivos and no cable boxes, then you might need to pay one additional digital outlet fee. However, they should not charge you additional digital outlet fees for each cablecard. See the Comcast Cablecard FAQ at http://www.comcast.com/customers/faq/FaqDetails.ashx?ID=2651&fss=cablecard

Regarding internet.... I am paying $30/m for a one year special. I got the rate when I complained about them changing the rate without notice after Comcast bought out Insight in my area. Insight offered a $10 discount for bundling cable and internet together. Comcast apparently doesn't.

BTW, you should only need 2 M-cards, one in each Tivo HD. This would save you additional cablecard charges and/or the bogus additional/HD charges they are trying to hit you with. I am still not convinced your cablecards are working properly. Did you ever receive any HD channels?

I suggest you march in to a local Comcast office and pick up a copy of their current rate sheet and channel package list. This would help you with ammunition to fight bogus charges.


----------



## michman

oliver,

You have been a big help. Turns out that I was right about the "digital" channels not coming through in digital. I was able to verify that by looking at the DVR diagnostics.

I also spoke with a sales supervisor today who clarified my bill. Here is what he came up with.

They had me down for 4 cableCARDs because the installer put 2 M-cards in each TiVo. I knew there was no need for the extra 2, but I wasn't here when the guy installed them and why wouldn't he...it's more money for the cable company. (I secretly think it was done intentionally because he knew my wife, who was home at the time of the install, wouldn't know the difference).

Anyway, it's $33 for internet, $33 for cable (basic), $7.99 for "digital Preffered", and $1.99 for each cableCARD beyond the first one. Puts me right about $74. I think they have it right now.

It just takes a couple days to fully understand the cable company's games. I think I have it straight now. Thanks for all the info, it has been a huge help.

Now if I could only get them to fix my cableCARDs I would be a happy camper.


----------



## salsashark81

I just moved from Lawrenceville to Snellville in hopes of getting away from Charter and switch to Comcast. Comcast came and istalled everything fairly quickly except for the cable cards. It took 3 more techs to come out in the course of one week to get them installed properly. 

It has been about a month since then and now none of my HBO channels are coming in. Instead all it does is show the cable card pairing screen with the host id, data and unit address. All my other channels are coming in fine. I have tried a system restart and repeated guided setup again, and still nothing. I saw in a previous post that someone seemed to have the same issue I am and they pulled out their cards and put them back in but Im kind of afraid to attempt it. As of right now a tech is scheduled to come in on sunday. Anyone else have any other suggestions?


----------



## Snipe33

We've lost our Comcast channels on our M-card too (same screens as you describe). What I did was call Comcast customer service and they did something with our subscription and restored the channels. A tech coming out probably won't do anything....they'll just call the same person in front of the computer screen that you'd end up calling.

Just make sure you check your other channels before hanging up. They some times fix your primary problem and create another problem by deleting other unrelated channels from your lineup!



salsashark81 said:


> It has been about a month since then and now none of my HBO channels are coming in. Instead all it does is show the cable card pairing screen with the host id, data and unit address. All my other channels are coming in fine. I have tried a system restart and repeated guided setup again, and still nothing. I saw in a previous post that someone seemed to have the same issue I am and they pulled out their cards and put them back in but Im kind of afraid to attempt it. As of right now a tech is scheduled to come in on sunday. Anyone else have any other suggestions?


----------



## optomos

Same issue here.

I have Comcast in Conyers GA and have not had HBO since last Thursday. They have come out twice, replaced both M cards for my Tivo upstairs and downstairs, re authorized the cards many times and still nothing. They temporarily sent all premium channels just to see if they would come through and no issues with them, just HBO.

I had two techs out today again and they left without fixing the issue. They said the problem was above their head and that accounting had to resolve the issue.

Every tech except for one that has come out for any M card/Tivo issues has admitted they and others who authorize them know very little about cable cards and Tivo. They did say that they are training their new hires on it.


----------



## michman

michman said:


> Ya, Comcast said my digital channels start above 100, they just don't look right to me. I know the difference between anaolg and digital and there is no way it's digital. I think you many be on to something that they are mapping to the analog version of the channel.
> 
> I thought bad reception on digital channels looks similar to bad HD reception...flakey picture, monentary pauses while acquiring signal etc. These are just fuzzy or snowy.
> 
> I am subscribed to "Digital Preffered" and I have rerun guided setup and have rebooted as well.
> 
> Signal strength on most channels are between 93 and 100 so I don't think that is an issue.
> 
> I'm new to cable as of yesterday and don't know what a QAM channel is. I see a lot of postings with them referenced, but don't fully understand it yet. What should I be looking for?
> 
> On a side note, how much are you being charged for cableCARDS? I was originally quoted $66 for internet and digital prefered with HD included which included one cableCARD free, the other 3 are each $1.99 per month.
> 
> Now when I call back they are saying that each cableCARD is $1.99 + like $7 each for HD service. I think it's a bunch of BS.


Comcast finally got everything up and running, I'm a little confused about the "digital" channels though. When I tune to a digital channel and look at diagnostics it says the channel is "QAM256" which I'm pretty sure is digital from my limited experience with QAM channels. Is that right?

Problem is that compaired to my old DirecTV digital picture, these look like crap! How can they call that digital? They look exactly the same as the analog version of the channel. Is this normal? The installer put in a amplifier which did help, but digital should be digital, the picture should not degrade with a low signal, it should just not show.

Any insight?


----------



## nexus1001

chsscgas said:


> I went by the Comcast office (Leeds Ave/Belle Oaks Drive) in N. Charleston inquiring about updating to the Digital Gold Advantage plan since I also get internet service through Comcast.
> 
> At first they quoted it would be $14.95 a card but I pointed out that the package included the digital converter box so I shouldn't be charged for the first cablecard since I wouldn't be needing the converter box. The result is this:
> 
> $29.95 install
> First cablecard free (included in Digital Gold package)
> 2nd Cablecard $6.95
> Plus with the cablecards since they receive HD no additional $5 for HD.
> 
> I also have to compliment the Customer Service Rep to call and get it right without me having to complain too hard.


Hey everybody,
I just got off the phone with Comcast and they told me that I would not be able to get any HD chanels with my Tivo and the cablecards. They said I MUST use their supplied DVR?! Have any of you got HD with Tivo? I am ready to purchase one of their packs if that's the price to pay.

Thanks in advance for the help.


----------



## WebG

optomos said:


> I have Comcast in Conyers GA and have not had HBO since last Thursday.


I haven't had HBO on one cablecard since Saturday. My 2nd cablecard receives HBO channels with no problem. Showtime comes in fine on both.

The Comcast tech who came out said that he is seeing this specific issue a lot in recent times, and that it is not a cablecard or TiVo issue, but a configuration problem on their head end.


----------



## drhankz

nexus1001 said:


> Hey everybody,
> I just got off the phone with Comcast and they told me that I would not be able to get any HD chanels with my Tivo and the cablecards. They said I MUST use their supplied DVR?! Have any of you got HD with Tivo? I am ready to purchase one of their packs if that's the price to pay.
> 
> Thanks in advance for the help.


What they told you is SO AGAINST the Law - that person
needs to be *FIRED* for *CAUSE*.


----------



## emily_jd

optomos said:


> Same issue here.
> 
> I have Comcast in Conyers GA and have not had HBO since last Thursday. They have come out twice, replaced both M cards for my Tivo upstairs and downstairs, re authorized the cards many times and still nothing. They temporarily sent all premium channels just to see if they would come through and no issues with them, just HBO.
> 
> I had two techs out today again and they left without fixing the issue. They said the problem was above their head and that accounting had to resolve the issue.


I made a post yesterday about what appears to be the same issue (no HBO since last week). They're insisting on sending out a tech tomorrow, but I have no confidence that they'll fix the problem. Has anyone attempted to verify the billing hierarchy (Tivo listed as the first outlet, etc.) to see if that fixes the problem? The last CSR I talked to copped a little bit of an attitude with me for calling back in the hope that the third time hitting the card would be a charm.


----------



## a68oliver

nexus1001 said:


> Hey everybody,
> I just got off the phone with Comcast and they told me that I would not be able to get any HD chanels with my Tivo and the cablecards. They said I MUST use their supplied DVR?! Have any of you got HD with Tivo? I am ready to purchase one of their packs if that's the price to pay.


Absolutely! Many of us are watching HD from Comcast on our Tivos. Imagine the uproar if we weren't.


----------



## troyz

After reading all the issues with comcast I hoped that my cable card install would go ok.

Installer shows up at 4:30 and parks the van. My phone rings and it is the comcast guy asking me if I already have a cable card. I say no you were supposed to bring it. I asked him if there were notes on the order and he read them to "Customer would like a M-series cable card if possible".

Then he says that he doesn't normally have them on his van. I can understand this but you would think that in preperation for the day they would have a list of items they need to finish the scheduled jobs. Next you would think that when leaving the previous job they would find out what the next job is and whether they are prepared for it. Why bother driving to the house to say oh I don't have a cable card.

I told him that I wasn't happy that I had to take off of work for no reason. He replied that he would come back later that day with a cable card. I didn't have much hope that he would actually come back.

He did come back at 7:30 and came in and said he was waiting for another tech to deliver the cards. He then claimed that I would have to keep my cable dvr as the cable card pings needs it to ping off of it.

I was like uh no that is the point of cable card. I asked him if he installed them previously and he said that he had. I told him that he should ask the tech bringing the cards if the cable box was needed with a cable card. I knew the answer but wanted one of his own to tell him. When the other tech dropped off the cable card he told him that I didn't need a cable box but I wouldn't get ondemand (which I knew and will miss).

Other then almost installing the 1 M card in slot 2 (as he was putting it in I said wait that is slot 2!) the install went smoothly. I gave him the directions (TiVo) and he called in and thankfully got someone that knew what they were doing. I made sure to test regular channels, hd channels and movie channels and all was good. So far so good!

Can't wait to see my first bill!


----------



## Tivaxion

Ok, I'll admit I haven't read every post in this thread, but have read pieces.

I live in western Massachusetts, north of Springfield.

All I have right now is one tube TV in the basement with a SD comcast (motorola) box hooked to a Tivo Series 2.

But I'm ready to go HD.

What I want to do is this:

-- Leave the setup in the basement exactly as it is for now.

-- For the bedroom upstairs, get a nice new LCD, and hook it to a Tivo HD DVR with two comcast cableCARDS in it.

I've barely started the process and am already steaming mad at comcast. I called to ask what this new setup will cost and how to go about it. The CSR said I do not need to pay to upgrade to HD "service" but that I just need an HD receiver to start enjoying HD. Ok, that surprised me, but ok.

To get two cableCARDS, she said I would have to pay $5 per month each. When I said isn't the first one free? She said "oh yeah, yes." Then later in the call when I stated again that I did not want to change anything in the basement, she said, "oh, well the SD box in the basement counts as your first "free" device, so you will have to pay $5 per month for EACH cableCARD in the new bedroom setup. She said install would be $32 ($16 for each card), plus possibly a small fee to activate the upstairs jack.

Does this pass the smell test?

Is the FAQ that everyone keeps referring to here meaningless?
(http://www.comcast.com/customers/faq/FaqDetails.ashx?ID=2651&fss=cablecard).

Any guidance would be greatly appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## jmpage2

Tivaxion said:


> Ok, I'll admit I haven't read every post in this thread, but have read pieces.
> 
> I live in western Massachusetts, north of Springfield.
> 
> All I have right now is one tube TV in the basement with a SD comcast (motorola) box hooked to a Tivo Series 2.
> 
> But I'm ready to go HD.
> 
> What I want to do is this:
> 
> -- Leave the setup in the basement exactly as it is for now.
> 
> -- For the bedroom upstairs, get a nice new LCD, and hook it to a Tivo HD DVR with two comcast cableCARDS in it.
> 
> I've barely started the process and am already steaming mad at comcast. I called to ask what this new setup will cost and how to go about it. The CSR said I do not need to pay to upgrade to HD "service" but that I just need an HD receiver to start enjoying HD. Ok, that surprised me, but ok.
> 
> To get two cableCARDS, she said I would have to pay $5 per month each. When I said isn't the first one free? She said "oh yeah, yes." Then later in the call when I stated again that I did not want to change anything in the basement, she said, "oh, well the SD box in the basement counts as your first "free" device, so you will have to pay $5 per month for EACH cableCARD in the new bedroom setup. She said install would be $32 ($16 for each card), plus possibly a small fee to activate the upstairs jack.
> 
> Does this pass the smell test?
> 
> Is the FAQ that everyone keeps referring to here meaningless?
> (http://www.comcast.com/customers/faq/FaqDetails.ashx?ID=2651&fss=cablecard).
> 
> Any guidance would be greatly appreciated. Thanks!


For starters you don't need two cable cards, you only need one M card. The cost of your 1st Cable Card is $0 regardless of what other devices you have or are renting from Comcast. You might be charged an additional outlet fee though based on your programming, etc.

Assuming for some reason that you had to rent two cable cards you should be charged $0 for the first one and $1.50 for the 2nd one, and again, you might be charged an extra outlet fee, etc, depending on your programming package.

There's no reason to be scared or angry, just call back until you get a CSR that knows what they are talking about.

Another thing you can do is find a user who is on the same Comcast system you are on and find out what is listed on their bill for an item code for the Cable Card rental. Then just call up and say "I want package xxyyzz for my new Tivo box".

Comcast is staffed with morons, so this is just the way it goes.


----------



## jlb

nexus1001 said:


> Hey everybody,
> I just got off the phone with Comcast and they told me that I would not be able to get any HD chanels with my Tivo and the cablecards. They said I MUST use their supplied DVR?! Have any of you got HD with Tivo? I am ready to purchase one of their packs if that's the price to pay.
> 
> Thanks in advance for the help.





drhankz said:


> What they told you is SO AGAINST the Law - that person
> needs to be *FIRED* for *CAUSE*.


Yep. I pay just $10/month for lifeline basic (locals) and as part of that offering, they have to feed the local HDs for free (by law).


----------



## bboncorr

I also had issues with losing channels. i lost HBO, Cinemax, and starz plus a couple other HD channels. it ended up being the Tivo's fault. apparently it took the channels off my list of available channels. try tuning directly to that channel and see if you get a picture. then try changing the channel back and forth and see if it skips over the channels. if that heppens then you guys must enter the channels manually into the available channel section like i did. 

since checking my HBO, ect... boxes my tivo has not lost those channels again.


----------



## optomos

They finally fixed the issue yesterday so it was accounting (head end) that was causing the problem. It worked upstairs first, but downstairs it didn't untill I called and asked them to hit that specific M card and then it worked on both. What a nightmare.

One cable card is free and any others are $1.50 each per month. I still have the old Digital box setup in the kitchen and they don't charge me extra for it, but I have had it since Comcast purchased the cable portion from ATT.


----------



## WebG

WebG said:


> I haven't had HBO on one cablecard since Saturday. My 2nd cablecard receives HBO channels with no problem. Showtime comes in fine on both.
> 
> The Comcast tech who came out said that he is seeing this specific issue a lot in recent times, and that it is not a cablecard or TiVo issue, but a configuration problem on their head end.


YEAH! Big thanks to whoever posted the link to AVSForum with the "Comcast Cablecard Support Center" phone number. 10 minute hold time notwithstanding, they had my HBO restored within minutes once I got the rep on the phone. They verified that the numbers they had in the system for my cablecards were incorrect, and entered in the correct ones from the TiVo screen. They also said that they expect the same thing with HBO to happen at the end of November... but now that my info is correct in their system, I shouldn't be affected. :up:

1.866.761.0211
Operational hours are Monday-Friday 9:00am-8:00pm EST., and Saturday 11:30AM-8:00PM EST.


----------



## Ladd Morse

WebG said:


> YEAH! Big thanks to whoever posted the link to AVSForum with the "Comcast Cablecard Support Center" phone number.


Please post that number again, please.


----------



## drhankz

Ladd Morse said:


> Please post that number again, please.


It looks like the NUMBER is in his post


----------



## Ladd Morse

drhankz said:


> It looks like the NUMBER is in his post


Yup, ya got me! 

My eye automatically skips over taglines, etc. and I literally never saw it!


----------



## slowbiscuit

Yay! (if they can truly fix all the problems at this number, that is.)

Now we just need to get them to quit rolling trucks every time we want a new card.


----------



## Langree

slowbiscuit said:


> Yay! (if they can truly fix all the problems at this number, that is.)
> 
> Now we just need to get them to quit rolling trucks every time we want a new card.


I'm so glad Houston lets you pick up your cards.


----------



## MikeAndrews

bsoft said:


> ...
> Now, once my $66 double play deal wears off, I'm going to be paying $100/mo for TV+HSI, which is more than I like. $53 is a bit much for "Starter Digital", especially considering that I can get DishDVR + HD (which has a lot more channels and includes the DVR) for $60/mo. Unfortunately, I'm in a condo, which makes Dish a lot trickier (although the neighbor below me has DirecTV).
> 
> Overall, Comcast is OK, although their HD lineup sucks. At least we get locals and there's no SDV.


I reaaly wish I had held the first CSRs feet to thte fire to get a betetr sign up deal.

My Comcast bill just went from $94.nn to $101.nn with no explanation. As far I can tell it's just because they added $5 to basic digital or threw in a new bogus fee. It may because Comcast just lost the NFL lawsuit so I'm forced to pay for NFL as a good American whether I want it or not.

Over $100 is WAY too much, especially when AT&T Uverse is talking $30-$40 initial.

As it stands I'm getting a 6 month Showtime and 12 month HBO deal. I'll cancel both when the deals expire.

I love TiVo functionality but cable fees are way too high.


----------



## Discotech

Quick question, just got my Comcast cablecards installed today and everything is up and running. Just one problem. On my HD channels I do not get any guide data. I am not sure what the problem might be and who to call for assistance. Please help! To elaborate, It tells me that it is "espnhd" and I can watch the channel, but guide says "unavailable" I have forced a connection and rebooted my Tivo series 3.


----------



## HazelW

Discotech said:


> Quick question, just got my Comcast cablecards installed today and everything is up and running. Just one problem. On my HD channels I do not get any guide data. I am not sure what the problem might be and who to call for assistance. Please help! To elaborate, It tells me that it is "espnhd" and I can watch the channel, but guide says "unavailable" I have forced a connection and rebooted my Tivo series 3.


You probably just need to repeat guided setup. It will ask you if you get premium channels and you can set it up.


----------



## Teddydogno1

My refurb Tivo HD has not arrived yet (tracking says Tuesday), but I called Comcast today to inquire about the Cablecard(s). They asked if I just wanted to swing by the local office to pick it up. She said it was no problem and there is no reason to have an installer out if I'm up to doing it myself. I HOPE this holds up when I drop in Monday to get it!

Rob


----------



## Discotech

HazelW said:


> You probably just need to repeat guided setup. It will ask you if you get premium channels and you can set it up.


I ran the guided setup again and PRESTO!! it worked. Thanks!


----------



## MikeAndrews

Teddydogno1 said:


> My refurb Tivo HD has not arrived yet (tracking says Tuesday), but I called Comcast today to inquire about the Cablecard(s). They asked if I just wanted to swing by the local office to pick it up. She said it was no problem and there is no reason to have an installer out if I'm up to doing it myself. I HOPE this holds up when I drop in Monday to get it!


You also need the direct number of *the guy* to zap the card(s). I could have done my install myself if a) they had given me two cards, b) I could get *the guy* on the phone, instead the 4 hour saga of the installer chasing down a 2nd card and waiting for *the guy* to call him back the second time. It was helpful that the installer knew what would happen when *the guy* hit the card, but the instructions were pretty much right on the TiVo screen.

Well, he also ran a new outside drop but that only took 30-45 minutes.

I would suspect that if you just call the Comcast service number and try to hook up with *the guy* you'd be in for a long, long, long day.


----------



## Teddydogno1

Since I know that the CC setup might be a hassle and take some time to get right on their end, I am going to keep my DVR until the Tivo is fully up and running (that and to be sure we watch everything off it before turning it in).

Rob


----------



## rdlm

With all the horror stories, I thought I'd post my [mostly] good experience...

I have Comcast and live in the San Francisco bay area (city of Los Altos). I have the "Standard" (basic+extended) Cable package, and have been Analog until now, and am now high def for part of my house.

I called up the Comcast support number, and they clearly had no idea what a CC is. All I could get from them was "You need a box, sir". So I hung up and fearfully went down to the local office. There they knew all about CCs for Tivos, explained that my account would need to be upgraded to a digital "starter" package that was the same exact cost as the analog package (but includes digital and HD, as well as a few other channels), and that the CC would be free since I don't have a cable box. They also told me that CCs were now self-installable! They handed me an M-Card and a sheet with pre-printed instructions for installing it in a Tivo (really!), upgraded my account, and sent me on my way with no charges.

I installed the card and called the 800 number on their install sheet to pair/activate it. Turns out the standard service rep can't do CCs (and they don't seem to know this), so they escalated to a supervisor. He activated the card, but it (and he) was very confused. The channel mappings were completely wrong. Turns out that my city is split in half with different infrastructure, and my card was set up for the wrong one. He'd never dealt with this before, so put me on hold for 10 minutes, came back on the line, updated some settings on their side, and it started working beautifully.


----------



## Zimm

Now correct me if i'm wrong but does one actually need to be upgraded to a digital package to use a CableCARD? I have been under the impression that you do not need to have a digital package to use a CC. This would basically get you all the mappings for the clear QAM channels you get now at no additional cost.


----------



## slowbiscuit

You should be able to get limited basic (if that's what you want) with a CC. If you're already on expanded basic, converting to digital (with a CC included) is usually no extra charge.


----------



## Tivaxion

Ok, taking the plunge. I'm picking up my new TV and TiVo HD in a couple of hours. Just got off the phone with Comcast, and was very pleasantly surprised to get an appointment for the truck to come out tomorrow afternoon. 

Not only that, but for reasons I'll never know, when I asked what the cost of the install would be, she said, "I'm going to go ahead and waive that for you right now."

I specifically asked for an M card, and she said she'd never heard of that, but made notes of the request. Then later, she said "oh, here's the card you asked for..."

I'll let you know how it goes.


----------



## Teddydogno1

All right! My new HD is all ready! It arrived on Tuesday and I stopped by the Comcast office on the way home from work to pick up my M-Card. No wait and they had one handy. No hassle at all. $0 per month for the CC, but they are charging $5 per month for a second digital outlet but only until I return my DVR. Then I'll have no extra fees at all, a savings of $15.95 per month.

Only tonight did I finally have a chance to install the card. My refurb Tivo didn't come with the info for installing and configuring the CC, but I found the page on the Tivo support site and followed along. Installed it and it came up correctly on the set. When I called Comcast (the regular 877 support number), they had my account info already and could see that the CC had already phoned home. Once I got to the right screen and gave them the Host and Data IDs, they entered it into the system, pinged my card and we were all done. Took me longer to search for the instructions than it did to do the whole thing. I'm re-running the Guided Setup now and should be able to start really using my Tivo tomorrow!

Rob


----------



## MikeAndrews

Mine is suddenly having weak signal issues on some channels. How is this possible?

The meat pie "Good Eats" had pixelation and severe dropouts. I had some on Bravo the other night. 

Think I should call Comcast and waste my breath?


----------



## dotorg

netringer said:


> Mine is suddenly having weak signal issues on some channels. How is this possible?
> 
> The meat pie "Good Eats" had pixelation and severe dropouts. I had some on Bravo the other night. I dont' get it when watching live.
> 
> Think I should call Comcast and waste my breath?


Yes, call them. I dealt with that for years at my last house and the reason for the problem turned out to be a piercing in the insulation of the cable outside my house which had caused some corrosion. The corrosion was causing signal degradation in a frequency range right in the middle of one of the blocks of channels which impacted 4 or so of the HBO channels and half a dozen of the random digital stations that nobody watches.

Signal loss in a narrow frequency range is pretty common with damaged wiring.


----------



## epstewart

I'm running into a problem with an M Card from Comcast in Baltimore County, Maryland. It went into Slot 1 of my new TiVo HD two days ago but is not yet receiving any digital channels other than the local digital broadcast channels in the low 200's. Those are HD and come in fine. Other than those, the scrambled digital cable channels in the 100's are not coming in at all, nor are the scrambled HD digital cable channels in the 200's, nor HBO/SHOWTIME/STARZ in the 200's and 300's.

I have an existing TiVo Series 3 with two single-stream cable cards in it on another TV. When I had Comcast install those cards, one of them kept losing the digital channels in the 100's. Over the course of several days I had to call Comcast several times before I got a customer service rep who managed to do something at his end to fix the problem. He told me the card "had not been set up to receive digital service." He changed that and "hit" the card with an enabling signal, and the missing channels came in. I've been getting them ever since.

This time, I have yet to hook up with a rep who could solve my problem. All they know to do is check the Host ID, Data ID, etc., and those are all seemingly fine. The phone reps have been unable to confirm that my card is actually set up to receive the missing channels, other than to say it looks to be "coded" properly. When I ask for more specific information, they go into a huddle with themselves, start muttering things as if they aren't sure how to look that up, check with a supervisor (after putting me on hold) who says do X or Y or Z and try it again (no joy), then bail out and schedule another service call the next day. Yesterday's service call never happened. When I called a phone rep after the arrival window expired, she told me the service had been marked "completed," though I never saw the guy, never got a phone call, yada yada yada. Right now I am waiting patiently for another service tech (a "lead" tech this time) to call (or just arrive unannounced, I'm not proud).

Meanwhile, some questions for others that have been down this road before:

When Comcast "hits" or "pings" your card (or whatever) do you have to go all the way through TiVo Guided Setup again before you can hope to start receiving the missing channels? Do you have to specifically use the CableCard Test Channels function in the TiVo to pick them up? Should they come in just by changing channels the usual way? Or, if you are tuned to a missing channel, ought it to abruptly come in as soon as the "hit" or "ping" comes through?

In my dealings with the Comcast phone reps, both on this occasion and on the earlier one, I have sometimes been told that my case would have to be transferred to a different department, which could then solve the setup issue. This mysterious other department was supposedly in charge of "coding" my CableCard, or whatever. Never has this hand-off to another department borne fruit for me. Moreover, when I've asked to have this department call me on the phone, it's never happened. Anyone had any similar experiences?


----------



## a68oliver

epstewart, I can't answer all your questions, but I can comment on the signal coming in when they hit the card. One of my two cablecards on my S3 had quit displaying digital encrypted channels. I tuned to one of the missing channels on the Test Channels screen and phoned Comcast. I gave the rep the SN of the bad cablecard and she hit the card again and I received the missing channel "instantly". It was so instant that I thought the screen had actually timed out and gone back to another live channel just as it does when you sit on a menu too long.

So, yes, it can be instant if all the computers are talking to each other with no delays.


----------



## epstewart

a68oliver said:


> epstewart, I can't answer all your questions, but I can comment on the signal coming in when they hit the card. One of my two cablecards on my S3 had quit displaying digital encrypted channels. I tuned to one of the missing channels on the Test Channels screen and phoned Comcast. I gave the rep the SN of the bad cablecard and she hit the card again and I received the missing channel "instantly". It was so instant that I thought the screen had actually timed out and gone back to another live channel just as it does when you sit on a menu too long.
> 
> So, yes, it can be instant if all the computers are talking to each other with no delays.


Thanks, that's good to know.

But my M Card is now working!

After three days of runarounds, two Comcast techs just came to my house (finally!) and got things working. They put a meter on my cable where it goes into the TiVo and decided they needed to replace the splitter where the line splits off to my TV, and the short piece of cable between the splitter and the TiVo. Then they called someone at Comcast Baltimore County HQ who arranged for the people at the "head end" in White Marsh, Maryland, to enable the card once again. Arranging for that to happen took five minutes or so, after which all my channels were present and accounted for!

Now, I suppose I'll never know whether it was the hardware replacement in my house or getting the right person to do the right thing at the head end that actually did the trick. Maybe both were necessary. Who knows?

If it was just a bad or wrong splitter, the installer should have checked that, I'd think. Also, there's no excuse for two totally missed service appointments on two straight days leading up to today. Today I was told to expect a "lead" technician to come between 7 and 9 AM, but when I called to verify just after 7, I was told no technician would be available. I asked to be called by a supervisor, after making noises about not paying my bill. The supervisor called after about 1 1/2 hours and promised not a lead tech but a tech experienced with cablecards by 10:00. When that didn't happen, I called the supervisor back, twice in two hours, but got only his voice mail. Then, at 12 noon, the tech (actually, a two-tech team) that the supervisor had promised arrived (without calling me beforehand). They got things working pretty fast after they arrived, making me a much happier camper.

Persistence pays off ... but when my current three-year contract with Comcast expires after another year and a half, I may switch to Verizon FIOS.


----------



## Tivaxion

Tivaxion said:


> Ok, taking the plunge. I'm picking up my new TV and TiVo HD in a couple of hours. Just got off the phone with Comcast, and was very pleasantly surprised to get an appointment for the truck to come out tomorrow afternoon.
> 
> Not only that, but for reasons I'll never know, when I asked what the cost of the install would be, she said, "I'm going to go ahead and waive that for you right now."
> 
> I specifically asked for an M card, and she said she'd never heard of that, but made notes of the request. Then later, she said "oh, here's the card you asked for..."
> 
> I'll let you know how it goes.


It went VERY smoothly. The guy showed up right in the middle of the two hour window they gave me, and he got the M-card installed and working quickly. Everything seems to be working well. Very satisfied.


----------



## slowbiscuit

Lucky bastid.


----------



## clemon79

Here's a wacky problem:

Tonight I discovered that, while I am subscribed to Center Ice, and while it comes in just fine on the standard-issue Comcast digital box in my bedroom, I am unable to pull in Channels 467-470 (that's GAME11 through GAME13) via the CableCard in my TivoHD in my living room. Black screen.

Has anyone else had this problem? I'm in Seattle...anyone in Seattle with the Center Ice / CableCard combination receiving all of the channels?


----------



## crazi4tv

clemon79 said:


> Here's a wacky problem:
> 
> Tonight I discovered that, while I am subscribed to Center Ice, and while it comes in just fine on the standard-issue Comcast digital box in my bedroom, I am unable to pull in Channels 467-470 (that's GAME11 through GAME13) via the CableCard in my TivoHD in my living room. Black screen.
> 
> Has anyone else had this problem? I'm in Seattle...anyone in Seattle with the Center Ice / CableCard combination receiving all of the channels?


Try this: tune to any channel 467-470, then press Record on your remote. Go to the Conditional Access screen and look for "Auth: SUBSCRIBED" (S-Card) or "Auth: S" (M-Card) which means the Cablecard recognizes that channel is authorized for viewing. Also check for "Host Validation: Valid" (S-card) or "Val:V" (M-Card) which means the card is paired correctly. If this screen shows the channel is authorized & the card is paired, then do a "DVR Restart". If this still does not display your missing channels, then call your cable provider and ask them to initialize the card(s)


----------



## clemon79

crazi4tv said:


> Try this: tune to any channel 467-470, then press Record on your remote. Go to the Conditional Access screen and look for "Auth: SUBSCRIBED" (S-Card) or "Auth: S" (M-Card) which means the Cablecard recognizes that channel is authorized for viewing. Also check for "Host Validation: Valid" (S-card) or "Val:V" (M-Card) which means the card is paired correctly. If this screen shows the channel is authorized & the card is paired, then do a "DVR Restart". If this still does not display your missing channels, then call your cable provider and ask them to initialize the card(s)


Okay, so: Earlier today, I look, thinking maybe the problem's fixed itself. Lo and behold, I can see 467-470 again! Great! So I go out, do errands, come home, and the game starts at 7:00P, and everything is fine.

Partway through the second intermission, at 8:40P, the channels disappear. "Searching for signal." And here I am in the bedroom watching the rest of the game.

Checked the CableCard as directed above, got an Auth:S and a Val:V.

Rebooted: nope. Called cable people, they initialized the card, that didn't fix the problem.

Still have an appointment for a guy to come out on Monday (that I was hoping I wasn't going to have to deal with what with the successes I had prior to 8:40P tonight). I suspect he will replace the card, try to get it paired and initialized, and if the problem persists (or if it's even happening when he shows up in the first place) will throw his hands up, blame the Tivo, and leave.

I am seriously not encouraged about this. I don't need this.

Can a CableCard die in this fashion; that it will simply lose several isolated channels? The thing that bugs me most is that it's only those four channels, 467-470. EVERYTHING else is FINE.


----------



## clemon79

Some more information, from DVR Diagnostics:

First, the problem is consistent on both Tuner 0 and Tuner 1. (Both operate from the same M-card.)

Looking at the Diagnostics, the Modulation is bouncing between "QAM 256" and "QAM 64", where on one of the channels that works it stays on QAM 256. No signal strength, no signal or program lock.

Also bouncing: Tune Status, between "In progress" and "Ending", and Pending Tune Status, between "Tune pending" and "No tune pending." Makes sense, I suppose, since it's clearly not tuning in that channel right right now.

I'm curious about the Modulation not locking to QAM 256, though.


----------



## crazi4tv

clemon79 said:


> Okay, so: Earlier today, I look, thinking maybe the problem's fixed itself. Lo and behold, I can see 467-470 again! Great! So I go out, do errands, come home, and the game starts at 7:00P, and everything is fine.
> 
> Partway through the second intermission, at 8:40P, the channels disappear. "Searching for signal." And here I am in the bedroom watching the rest of the game.
> 
> Checked the CableCard as directed above, got an Auth:S and a Val:V.
> 
> Rebooted: nope. Called cable people, they initialized the card, that didn't fix the problem.
> 
> Still have an appointment for a guy to come out on Monday (that I was hoping I wasn't going to have to deal with what with the successes I had prior to 8:40P tonight). I suspect he will replace the card, try to get it paired and initialized, and if the problem persists (or if it's even happening when he shows up in the first place) will throw his hands up, blame the Tivo, and leave.
> 
> I am seriously not encouraged about this. I don't need this.
> 
> Can a CableCard die in this fashion; that it will simply lose several isolated channels? The thing that bugs me most is that it's only those four channels, 467-470. EVERYTHING else is FINE.


It sounds like your cards are paired and subscribed to the missing channels. "Searching For Signal" is an indication of a signal problem, which can be caused by multiple issues: an incoming signal which is "weak" or "too hot", a loose connection, a bad splitter or a damaged coax. A signal problem can cause a loss of just a few channels. Without getting too technical, "In digital television systems, several variable bit-rate data streams are multiplexed (aka mux) together to a fixed bitrate transport stream by means of statistical multiplexing. This makes it possible to transfer several video channels simultaneously over the same frequency channel, together with various services". The channels you are missing are probably transmitted in the same data stream, channels which you are receiving are transmitted in different data streams.

If you can get the missing channels on other TV's, the issue is probably isolated to either the cable jack or your connections. Ask the technician to check for a signal problem at the cable jack. If you have a splitter hooked up to your TiVo try replacing it. Also double check connections; unhook the coax from the back of your TiVo and plug it back in.

Let us know if your problem gets resolved


----------



## clemon79

That makes sense. And actually I tried that, because I do have the single split at the jack: I basically removed the splitter (which killed my cable modem and the signal going directly to the TV) and ran just the single cable connecting the Tivo and the wall jack. Same problem. So I suppose I should entertain that it could be that length of cable, the one coming from the Tivo. I dunno if I have another length of coax I can get to easily to check this...

EDIT: Found one. Tried it. Still broken.


----------



## crazi4tv

I forgot to include that a signal problem can affect only one "mux". The mux for those missing channels is transmitted over a particular channel which the technician needs to check by using his signal meter. There may be a problem with the wiring inside the cable jack.


----------



## clemon79

crazi4tv said:


> I forgot to include that a signal problem can affect only one "mux". The mux for those missing channels is transmitted over a particular channel which the technician needs to check by using his signal meter. There may be a problem with the wiring inside the cable jack.


That would be interesting, since I live in an apartment building. I guess we'll see come Monday morning. My fear, of course, is that it's going to "fix itself" again and the dude isn't going to be able to do anything, and life will go on until the next time it decides to screw me...


----------



## crazi4tv

Signal problems are not that uncommon in apartment buildings. Wiring can be old/damaged inside the walls. Also, for every cable outlet in an apartment building, the signal is split~one outlet will receive a stronger signal vs 24. It all depends on how your building is wired. Another possibility is that the wiring in the cable box attached to your building is bad.


----------



## DigitHead

After seeing what a headache it was going to be to get the new DirecTV dish secured so wind wouldn't be an issue and deal with their DVR vs. my HR10-250 along with some other issues with my upgrade I decided to stick with Tivo by purchasing a Tivo HD and going back to Comcast (at least until FIOS TV is available). The tech just got done here and everything seems good, but I had a couple of questions about the way my cable cards are showing.

The first one is paired and validated OK by all things I can see. It shows subscribed, has a validation value and I get all my channels including HBO.

The second one (yes, they gave me two S-cards) seems OK, but it's status doesn't show as subscribed, it's "unknown". It does have a validation value and I do get all my channels over it when tested, but should I be concerned about that "unknown"? Also, in the main cable card screen it reports the slot 2 card as inserted, but doesn't report it as an S-Card as it does with slot 1.

Would any of you experts think I'll have any trouble down the road based on this? Thanks in advance!


----------



## srauly

It seems like many (most?) have had an installer come out, but others were able to go by a local Comcast center and pick up the card. I'd prefer to do the latter. Would I need to call ahead to a) confirm that they're willing to do this, and b) pre-configured the card for me, or can I just show up? A Google Maps search reveals that the local shops don't seem to publicize their phone numbers.


----------



## janry

srauly said:


> It seems like many (most?) have had an installer come out, but others were able to go by a local Comcast center and pick up the card. I'd prefer to do the latter. Would I need to call ahead to a) confirm that they're willing to do this, and b) pre-configured the card for me, or can I just show up? A Google Maps search reveals that the local shops don't seem to publicize their phone numbers.


I would say most require a truck roll. What have you got to lose in trying to pick it up? Maybe a little time and gasoline. I'd try. When you go, just tell them you want a type M cable card. Don't tell them what it's for unless they ask.


----------



## crazi4tv

srauly said:


> It seems like many (most?) have had an installer come out, but others were able to go by a local Comcast center and pick up the card. I'd prefer to do the latter. Would I need to call ahead to a) confirm that they're willing to do this, and b) pre-configured the card for me, or can I just show up? A Google Maps search reveals that the local shops don't seem to publicize their phone numbers.


a)The local offices don't have listed phone numbers, so depending on the location you may be able to pick a card up. If you are willing to take a chance just drive over and ask. b) cablecards are not pre-configured. If you local office does allow you to pick up a card, verify with the person at the front counter exactly which channels your accounts show you're subscribed to, and also make sure they add the billing/service code for a cablecard. When you insert the card, after a couple of minutes the gray pairing screen should automatically pop up, displaying the Host, Data and Unit address. This is the information that you will need to give to the rep on the phone. Once your card has been properly paired, then the card will need to be initialized and you can check your channels. If you have cablecard installation instructions that came with your TiVo, I highly recommend you follow it


----------



## crazi4tv

DigitHead said:


> After seeing what a headache it was going to be to get the new DirecTV dish secured so wind wouldn't be an issue and deal with their DVR vs. my HR10-250 along with some other issues with my upgrade I decided to stick with Tivo by purchasing a Tivo HD and going back to Comcast (at least until FIOS TV is available). The tech just got done here and everything seems good, but I had a couple of questions about the way my cable cards are showing.
> 
> The first one is paired and validated OK by all things I can see. It shows subscribed, has a validation value and I get all my channels including HBO.
> 
> The second one (yes, they gave me two S-cards) seems OK, but it's status doesn't show as subscribed, it's "unknown". It does have a validation value and I do get all my channels over it when tested, but should I be concerned about that "unknown"? Also, in the main cable card screen it reports the slot 2 card as inserted, but doesn't report it as an S-Card as it does with slot 1.
> 
> Would any of you experts think I'll have any trouble down the road based on this? Thanks in advance!


When you say that the status shows "unknown", which screen did you see that on and what is on the left of "unknown"? The Network Setup and Conditional Access screens display information on whichever channel the tuner is locked onto.

Test all your channels on both tuners. If you are not missing any, I wouldn't worry about it. If down the road you start missing channels, check the conditional access screen which will tell you where the problem is.


----------



## DigitHead

crazi4tv said:


> When you say that the status shows "unknown", which screen did you see that on and what is on the left of "unknown"? The Network Setup and Conditional Access screens display information on whichever channel the tuner is locked onto.
> 
> Test all your channels on both tuners. If you are not missing any, I wouldn't worry about it. If down the road you start missing channels, check the conditional access screen which will tell you where the problem is.


Thanks for the reply. I'm inclined to ignore it unless something crops up.

I'm seeing it on the Conditional Access screen:
State: Not Subscribed


----------



## Ladd Morse

A quick note for future readers searching for information about Comcast in Frederick, MD and CableCards.

I just had a Multi-Stream CableCard (Mcard) installed in my new TiVoHD and the entire process took less than 10 minutes.

Note that my visit two days earlier to the local Comcast office to inquire about a possible card pickup and self-install ("no - we don't do that because there are too many problems) elicited the comment "We don't have Multi-Stream cards -- we only have one-way cards".

I mentioned that one-way and two way protocols are different than single stream cards and multi-stream cards, but no matter. I asked the counter person to type into the Info field of the work order "Customer requests Multi-Stream CableCard for installation into TiVo HD" and hoped the install people would know more than the customer service folks.

Lucky for me, I was right. The installer arrived with a single, new Motorola M-Card and said he was familiar with TiVo HD installations (albeit confident to the point of dismissing my request to read the CableCard installation instructions provided by TiVo). 

I've flipped through all the HD channels I'm supposed to get (33 although many are listed as HD but they don't actually show any HD programming) and they are all there. I know that some folks lose one or more channels after a while so I'll have to wait and see if that happens to me.

FWIW: I don't subscribe to any premium channels (HBO, Showtime, etc.) nor do I pay extra for NFL and other sports programming. Perhaps not subscribing to extra-cost programming reduced the chances of screwups.


----------



## micahmn

I'm in Washington D.C. and it has been a nightmare getting Comcast to get the card to work.

First, I called Comcast as soon as I ordered my refurbished HD TiVo to find out about the CableCARD. Two reps I talked to told me it was impossible for me to pick up the CC from the Comcast office and I *must* have a rep come out for a $30 fee. I complained to the Office of Cable Television and I heard back fast from Comcast. They told me I could go to the Michigan Ave office and pick up a CC, which I did.

Basically, only basic cable stations worked, after a few more calls, I got all of my standard cable and premium channels working, but no HD stations. Then I talked to a rep who told me that I need an "HD CableCARD" in order to get HD channels. Needless to say, when I went back to the Comcast office, the woman there laughed in disbelief and informed me that there is only one type of CC, and it handles HD programming.

Another call to their support department ended up with them comping a tech to come out here because "CableCARDs are unreliable and you need to try 3 or 4 different ones to get them to work." A tech was supposed to come Sunday afternoon, but I got a call in the middle of my window asking if they could reschedule for this morning because none of the techs had a CC so they couldn't help me.

So now I'm waiting now for the tech to come, and I'll have to wait at least a year for Verizon to come to D.C.


----------



## Ladd Morse

COMCAST CABLECARD SUPPORT CENTER
1.866.761.0211
Operational hours are Monday-Friday 9:00am-8:00pm EST., and Saturday 11:30AM-8:00PM EST.


----------



## slowbiscuit

micahmn said:


> Another call to their support department ended up with them comping a tech to come out here because "CableCARDs are unreliable and you need to try 3 or 4 different ones to get them to work."


LOL, HD Cablecards. Gotta love the 'support' from these folks. As you probably know by now, their training is what's unreliable, not the cards.


----------



## Evicted

Ladd Morse said:


> COMCAST CABLECARD SUPPORT CENTER
> 1.866.761.0211
> Operational hours are Monday-Friday 9:00am-8:00pm EST., and Saturday 11:30AM-8:00PM EST.


I tried this number and they have options for certain Florida, NC/SC, and Georgia customers. For anyone else it refers you back to the main Comcast number and disconnects. 

I had cc installs in two HD Tivo's yesterday and the tech seemed to be pretty familiar with cc installs and Tivo, but said it always takes a couple hours for the premiums to show up so he left when the analog and broadcast digital were working. Called back twice last night and they just wanted me to unplug everything and send a signal and turn it back on, which of course did nothing because they were treating it like one of their cable boxes. They basically ignored everything I said about it being cable card setup that was the issue on their end and had no clue why it took my "cable box" 10 minutes to turn back on after unplugging it. They couldn't get me off the phone fast enough, insisted a technician had to come out to fix it. I'm just about 100% sure this is just a configuration issue on the back end, as the Tivo's now work exactly like my digital tuner in my computer now - they get the exact same, unencrypted digital channels (i.e. broadcast only) plus analog.

I see tomorrows tech visit going the same way Mondays did, with the same result. They really do need to have a special number like the one above for cable cards, sadly this one just punts me back to the clueless 1800COMCAST number.


----------



## kingkrab

I am planning to get a Tivo HD pretty soon here. I have a 52" Mitsubishi HDTV with built in HD tuner and Comcast Digital Classic package. I have always used a cable card in the TV (I think its an S-Card) since we got it because I was not interested in changing channels through a cable box, or having On-Demand. I mean, why have a TV that can tune in 1000 channels if you're going to leave it on channel 3 the whole time? 

Anyway, when I get the TiVo HD, do I take the cable card out of the TV and use it in the TiVo box? Or do I leave it there and go get new cards (or single M card as the case may be) from Comcast. When I'm not using TiVo for a recorded show do I continue to change channels on the TV? Or is this like a cable box where I leave the TV set to one channel full time and just tune in (whether live or recorded) through the TiVo box? If I do use the existing card in the TiVo instead of the TV do I need to call Comcast and have it paired again, or should it automatically work?


----------



## husky55

kingkrab said:


> I am planning to get a Tivo HD pretty soon here. I have a 52" Mitsubishi HDTV with built in HD tuner and Comcast Digital Classic package. I have always used a cable card in the TV (I think its an S-Card) since we got it because I was not interested in changing channels through a cable box, or having On-Demand. I mean, why have a TV that can tune in 1000 channels if you're going to leave it on channel 3 the whole time?
> 
> Anyway, when I get the TiVo HD, do I take the cable card out of the TV and use it in the TiVo box? Or do I leave it there and go get new cards (or single M card as the case may be) from Comcast. When I'm not using TiVo for a recorded show do I continue to change channels on the TV? Or is this like a cable box where I leave the TV set to one channel full time and just tune in (whether live or recorded) through the TiVo box? If I do use the existing card in the TiVo instead of the TV do I need to call Comcast and have it paired again, or should it automatically work?


1. Take out the TV cable card.
2. Have the cable guy install the M card or 2 S cards for the Tivo HD.
3. Nothing automatic about switching card and pairing. I speak from experience.


----------



## HazelW

husky55 said:


> 1. Take out the TV cable card.
> 2. Have the cable guy install the M card or 2 S cards for the Tivo HD.
> 3. Nothing automatic about switching card and pairing. I speak from experience.


Note that there are some systems that do not pair the cards to a given device but just authorize the card.


----------



## Zimm

So I have a question here.

How would a TivoHD work if one just put a M-card into it without calling Comcast or having it paired? Would you be able to receive the clear QAM channels in their proper positions (with guide data) or just the analog stuff?

Basically I am asking what would happen if one were to simply buy a CableCARD and install it without any interaction with Comcast?


----------



## slowbiscuit

You'll get all the analogs and clear QAMs in their existing positions, that's it. The card won't map anything if it's not paired, so it's no better than not having a card installed.


----------



## micahmn

micahmn said:


> I'm in Washington D.C. and it has been a nightmare getting Comcast to get the card to work.
> 
> First, I called Comcast as soon as I ordered my refurbished HD TiVo to find out about the CableCARD. Two reps I talked to told me it was impossible for me to pick up the CC from the Comcast office and I *must* have a rep come out for a $30 fee. I complained to the Office of Cable Television and I heard back fast from Comcast. They told me I could go to the Michigan Ave office and pick up a CC, which I did.
> 
> Basically, only basic cable stations worked, after a few more calls, I got all of my standard cable and premium channels working, but no HD stations. Then I talked to a rep who told me that I need an "HD CableCARD" in order to get HD channels. Needless to say, when I went back to the Comcast office, the woman there laughed in disbelief and informed me that there is only one type of CC, and it handles HD programming.
> 
> Another call to their support department ended up with them comping a tech to come out here because "CableCARDs are unreliable and you need to try 3 or 4 different ones to get them to work." A tech was supposed to come Sunday afternoon, but I got a call in the middle of my window asking if they could reschedule for this morning because none of the techs had a CC so they couldn't help me.
> 
> So now I'm waiting now for the tech to come, and I'll have to wait at least a year for Verizon to come to D.C.


Follow-up: The tech arrived, talking on her cell phone (presumably with someone in the local Comcast Office). She had a little trouble getting the CableCARD info to come up on the screen, but when she finally had it up, she read the Host ID and the CableCARD ID to the tech. The HD was fixed instantly. I like how I took a half a day off work to have someone come to my apartment to read 12 numbers off a screen that I knew how to find. I'm furious with Comcast right now over this amateur nonsense that I pay $80 a month for.


----------



## thisisrybo

Okay there are many threads on this, but many do not form the question simply enough. Here it goes: I have a Tivo HD, with two cable cards and digital classic. No premium channels. No equipment from Comcast, other than two cable cards. That is it. WHAT SHOULD I BE CHARGED FOR??

For simplicity purposes, I am not going to begin to explain what I was charged for on this last bill. For now I will just ask this simple question. I will delve into the complicated mess that was my last bill if need be, later.

Experts?


----------



## GatormanX

Much in the same vein as thisisrybo's question, I am trying to figure out my billing... I am currently being charged for an extra outlet because I have 2 S-Cards in my S3. I don't pay for the cards but I have to pay $11.95 for the "second line". This absolutely can't be right, can it? I would gladly pay $2 for the card to save $10 but the rep said I was getting a deal because I wasn't paying for the card like I was supposed to as well... Anyone with any gouge on this?

GMX


----------



## 1283

slowbiscuit said:


> You'll get all the analogs and clear QAMs in their existing positions, that's it. The card won't map anything if it's not paired, so it's no better than not having a card installed.


Channel mapping works as long as the card has been activated. Pairing is not necessary.


----------



## slowbiscuit

So what's the diff? You're not supposed to activate it without it being paired.


----------



## Zimm

c3 said:


> Channel mapping works as long as the card has been activated. Pairing is not necessary.


So, theoretically. If I obtained an activated M-card and popped it into my Tivo I would be able to map the proper guide data for all the clear QAM channels.

I will have to look into this more...


----------



## 1283

slowbiscuit said:


> So what's the diff? You're not supposed to activate it without it being paired.


If your TiVo breaks and buy another TiVo, just take out the CableCard and put it in the new TiVo. The CableCard is no longer paired, but channel mapping still works fine.


----------



## 1283

Zimm said:


> So, theoretically. If I obtained an activated M-card and popped it into my Tivo I would be able to map the proper guide data for all the clear QAM channels.


The CableCard has to be activated for your local headend.


----------



## Zimm

So one final question. When you go and pick up a CC from Comcast is it in an activated state? Or does that happen when you call it in?


----------



## sinanju

Zimm said:


> So one final question. When you go and pick up a CC from Comcast is it in an activated state? Or does that happen when you call it in?


There are numbers required for the pairing process that are only available once the card(s) are in the TiVo.


----------



## dlmart2

Its been a year since I hooked up my S3 TiVo (I moved and never reinstalled them). 

I called Comcast (AA County Maryland)) yesterday to request cablecards for my two S3 Tivo's. The CSR asked if I needed single-stream or multi-stream. Not realizing multi-stream was even available (it wasn't when I used my TiVo over a year ago), I said, oh, they have those now? So I asked for the multi stream.

My appointment was today and the field tech installed 1 multi-stream in each TiVo.. called them in to dispatch and he was out of here in 15-20 minutes or so. All is working fine.. just waiting for the channel lineup info to update so I can see the program details. I tested recording 2 different channels and it works as expected. I'm happy.


----------



## Zimm

sinanju said:


> There are numbers required for the pairing process that are only available once the card(s) are in the TiVo.


I know that you are required to give them your host ID when you perform the pairing process. What I am asking is are the cards activated in their system when they hand it to you or do they activate _and _pair them when you call it in?


----------



## murryamorris

They won't work unless they are paired to your equipment so it's a moot point. As far as activation, even if they were activated on another person's account, you can't use it without pairing to your Tivo.


----------



## murryamorris

I know people had been asking about this a while back. The other day I contacted Comcast Live Chat to downgrade to Limited Basic from the standard Digital ($13 vs. $53 here). I have an S3 and an HD Tivo one with Mcard and the other with 2 single cards. At first the rep told me she couldn't even find limited basic in their lineup. I finally told her it was $13 and I had it a few years ago and was still available. Then I told her I needed to keep my equipment in order to receive the local HD channels (NBC, CBS, Fox, etc). She said they couldn't do that since Limited was analog but I told her they were required by federal law to provide access to local HD channels which meant I had to have the CC's in order to get them. She finally said I was correct and I was charged $1.99 for the change to $13 a month. There was no need for anyone to come out and they dropped all buy my limited channels and the 100+ local HD's within 5 minutes of the online session. 

I think the $6 digital additional charge may still show up since I have a second outlet with this charge but not sure about that. I think Comcast might charge a rental fee for the cards on a limited account. Either way, it's still much less.

I had tried a month ago but didn't get as forceful about them following the law and got nowhere. So, if anyone wants to do this, it can be done.


----------



## jfbabiak

Hello Everyone. I'm a new member here, and I just wanted to tell everyone about my recent Comcastic experience. Hopefully someone might have some advice.
I just got a Tivo-HD on Friday, and was looking forward to getting rid of my cable boxes. After picking it up at UPS (long story) I drove over to Comcast to get my cablecard. Long story short, they 100% denied me from picking it up. They said that a tech HAD to come out. I explained that all a tech is going to do is insert the card and call a number to activate it. They told me that I was wrong and that the cards don't receive programming, they have to be hardcoded by a tech at my house. No amount of discussion would help, so I scheduled an appointment for today.
Technician arrived *on-time* at 2PM (I know, crazy huh?) and the first thing I asked her (yes, her!) was why I needed a tech to do this. She said she didn't know, as all she was going to do was.......insert the card and call to activate it. Since I was paying $40 for this visit, I wasn't too pleased. But I just wanted it done, so she proceeded to get it working. She said that they used to have S-Cards and they had a lot of problems. Took 6-7 different cards to get one Tivo online. She said they just got the M-Cards in (which she had three of) and they are supposed to be more reliable. 
First card didn't work at all. The 'dispatcher' who was the only person at Comcast who could activate it, said it was giving off errors. So we tried another card.
This one seemed to work. Downloaded new firmware, got flashed, got to the 'waiting for activation' screen. They sent the activation signal, and it said it was activated. However, I was unable to get any channels except for basic cable (analog) and the Digital non-encrypted ones. The same ones that I could get with my TV's digital QAM tuner without any box. They tried sending out the authorization signal over and over. Nothing. Tried to rebuild my account in the system. Nothing. Card says it's authorized, but it doesn't seem to work. We tried updating the Tivo Guide info twice, just in case. It goes to the different channels, but I get no audio/video. It seems to be picking up some information, like how many audio channels are present, but it doesn't decode them. 
So we try card #3. Same thing as #2. I went through the CableCard menu, and looked at diagnostics. Apparently, anytime I switch a channel, it shows under Decryption Errors the tuner number and time (of when I switched channels last on that tuner). So apparently it is unable to decrypt the channels, which is what I assumed. The tech doesn't really have much cable card knowledge, but says this is her first M-Card, and never had any problems like this with the S-Cards. She said they either didn't work at all, or worked fine. She was there from 2PM-5:45PM. She scheduled an appointment for tomorrow morning at 8:30AM with a more 'knowledgable' tech, and told him to bring 'A LOT OF CARDS'. I imagine they are going to try to force 2 S-Cards on me (more $$ for them). I don't really want this, especially after she told me about all the problems they have post-installation. Any ideas on what the problem might be?
She left the #3 card in, thinking it might be able to fix itself tonight. However, about an hour after she left, someone @ Comcast removed it from my account. I know this because it lost authentication, and when I called up to find out why, they told me it was no longer on my account. I said, then let's re-add it.
"Sorry, you need a technician to come out to do that. Only they have the tools necessary"
At this point I went off at them. Got a supervisor. After already paying $40, I have less channels then I did before the tech came out. I explained all the tech did was plug it in and call a number. But the supervisor said he called the 'Head Cable Card Guy' who said that an on-site tech was needed to reinstall the card (even the same one).
This is ridiculous. Does anyone at Comcast know the slightest bit about CableCards?
In any case, sorry about the long rant. But I would be eternally grateful if anyone could shed some light as to what my problem could be. Thanks!


----------



## CharlesH

jfbabiak said:


> The 'dispatcher' who was the only person at Comcast who could activate it, said it was giving off errors.


This should be first warning that you are going to have a problem getting the cards installed properly. Current TiVo models don't have the transmitter hardware to send ANYTHING back to the head end. That's the whole reason that someone has to read numbers off the TiVo so their database can be "paired" with the card. If the TiVo had the hardware to allow the cablecard to chat with the head end, you wouldn't need this manual step. Any responses the "dispatcher" was seeing was from something in their network, like a configuration error in one of their databases, not from the cablecards. Apparently, on some systems, the person doing the configuration has to specifically tell it that the host device (TiVo, in this case) can only receive information, so I could see why it would be upset if the card didn't respond if it was expecting a 2-way device.


----------



## jfbabiak

So, the same tech who came yesterday came back this morning (once again [email protected][email protected]). She brought with her 4 M-Cards and about 12 S-Cards. She said the guy who was going to come (cablecard expert....) was busy, but if she couldn't get it in a couple hours, he would stop by. She also said she had a good dispatcher on today that knew a lot about CableCards. So she plugs in the new one, it downloads firmware, flashes itself, then goes to the activation screen. She calls up the guy, gives him the information, and then he told her to give it 8 minutes and then turn off the Tivo and then back on. But before he even finished saying this, the TV starts showing video!!!!! And audio!!!!!!! All my channels were working: analog, digital, HD and premiums. She did nothing differently on my end, and I can only assume that either all 3 cards yesterday were bad, or the dispatcher yesterday wasn't doing it correctly. In either case, come on Comcast. But at least it's working now. Or should I say, for now......


----------



## Zimm

murryamorris said:


> They won't work unless they are paired to your equipment so it's a moot point. As far as activation, even if they were activated on another person's account, you can't use it without pairing to your Tivo.


So this is not correct.



jfbabiak said:


> ...This one seemed to work. Downloaded new firmware, got flashed, got to the 'waiting for activation' screen. They sent the activation signal, and it said it was activated. However, I was unable to get any channels except for basic cable (analog) and the Digital non-encrypted ones. The same ones that I could get with my TV's digital QAM tuner without any box....


The above proves that so long as the card is activated it will tune basic cable and the clear QAM channels. This is all I am trying to do. Right now I have basic cablewithout cablecards and I get TBA on all my QAM channels. All I want is for the guide data to be mapped for these channels and it seems that if I get an activated M-card I would be able to do this.

The above also answers my question though. The cards are not activated when they are picked up, they are omly activated when you call them in.


----------



## mindchaotica

you know it might just be me, but it seems to me that the Cable Companies try to make it as hard as they can for people to get the cable cards. granted the cost is low, but still this is something that people can do themselves without having to roll a truck for it. just seems silly to me.


----------



## jfbabiak

Zimm said:


> The above proves that so long as the card is activated it will tune basic cable and the clear QAM channels. This is all I am trying to do. Right now I have basic cablewithout cablecards and I get TBA on all my QAM channels. All I want is for the guide data to be mapped for these channels and it seems that if I get an activated M-card I would be able to do this.
> 
> The above also answers my question though. The cards are not activated when they are picked up, they are omly activated when you call them in.


Actually, after they removed the first day's card from my account, and DE-authorized it, I was still able to receive analog and unencrypted QAM digital channels. So apparently, at least in my area, you just need a cablecard plugged in. It doesn't have to be authorized.


----------



## Zimm

So all the channels mapped to their proper locations after the card was de-authorized? That is what I am trying to do. I want all the clear QAM channels to be mapped to their proper locations and get guide data.


----------



## murryamorris

Zimm said:


> So this is not correct.
> 
> Sure, you can get analog without a cablecard even in the Tivo. To get dual tuner on digital channels, you need the card paired; and to get all the channels mapped correctly (at least that's how it was when I installed my S-cards a couple years ). Maybe the Tivo's have changed and don't require the cards but I doubt it.


----------



## murryamorris

Zimm said:


> So all the channels mapped to their proper locations after the card was de-authorized? That is what I am trying to do. I want all the clear QAM channels to be mapped to their proper locations and get guide data.


If your cards are activated and paired, you will get all channels mapped correctly. My M and S cards in both Tivo's do this on limited basic with the cards and I get all guide data for the HD stations. As another person listed on the tech issues, you don't need a tech, that's a load of bull. My first install I picked up the cards and did a week of calling into Comcast until I got someone who knew how to pair and activate the cards correctly. When I found someone on the phone who actually knew what they were doing, all the channels came in and mapped correctly in a couple of minutes.

On the second Tivo a tech came out for free and did the M card. Had the same problem as the other poster about not getting the full lineup (had digital package then) and it was an account setting that was incorrect for me. Once they updated my channel lineup in their system, I got all the digital channels.


----------



## murryamorris

jfbabiak said:


> Actually, after they removed the first day's card from my account, and DE-authorized it, I was still able to receive analog and unencrypted QAM digital channels. So apparently, at least in my area, you just need a cablecard plugged in. It doesn't have to be authorized.


You can receive these channels even without a cablecard if they aren't encrypted. You won't have dual tuner though and you won't get all the channels mapped for guide data.


----------



## dlmart2

update:

The M-card only worked as such for a few minutes, then they stopped working and are now only working as S-card? sigh.



dlmart2 said:


> Its been a year since I hooked up my S3 TiVo (I moved and never reinstalled them).
> 
> I called Comcast (AA County Maryland)) yesterday to request cablecards for my two S3 Tivo's. The CSR asked if I needed single-stream or multi-stream. Not realizing multi-stream was even available (it wasn't when I used my TiVo over a year ago), I said, oh, they have those now? So I asked for the multi stream.
> 
> My appointment was today and the field tech installed 1 multi-stream in each TiVo.. called them in to dispatch and he was out of here in 15-20 minutes or so. All is working fine.. just waiting for the channel lineup info to update so I can see the program details. I tested recording 2 different channels and it works as expected. I'm happy.


----------



## Noddy

I just waiting for an exchange of my 2 week old HD Tivo which has had a problem where it keeps restarting. The new one should arrive on Monday, I was just wondering if anyone had any advice on what to do to make the repairing of the cablecard as easy as possible when I call Comcast. 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## humphja1

I'm also in Howard Co, MD. I don't have a TIVO yet, and I'm trying to decide how this will work with Comcast. I'm not really up on the cable card, so my question is will it replace the comcast box and if so, will I still be able to get on demand, and the movie channels to which I've subscribed? Also, does Comcast charge a monthly fee for the card? WIth only 1 card, can you still record/watch 2 channels at once? Sorry for the many questions, but I want to make sure this will work before I give up my Comcast DVRs.


----------



## smedley12

Hoping someone can help me - just found this Comcast specific forum and am having issues with my CableCard. (I'm in Chicago)

I just upgraded to TiVo HD and my multi-stream cable card doesn't appear to be properly linked with my account. (The cable guy left as the screen that was supposedly linking up all of the cable channels was up... I was stupid and believed him when he said once it cycled through everything would be cool, and let him leave.) Now I've been on the phone with Comcast at least four different times and they can't figure out what's wrong. They have another tech coming next weekend but thought I'd try posting here.

My cable is coming in properly - I can see all the channels I'm supposed to get through the HD cable box (which I got bc I still want to be able to get on demand).

My TiVo box is working - if I remove the splitter, I can get basic cable channels but not any of the other HD channels or the HBO, etc. I should be getting.

What do I need to do to get my cable card talking to my account properly? AND, is there any way to do it online without calling Comcast again? I am going to tear my hair out if I have to talk to a clueless phone tech again.


----------



## Langree

smedley12 said:


> What do I need to do to get my cable card talking to my account properly? AND, is there any way to do it online without calling Comcast again? I am going to tear my hair out if I have to talk to a clueless phone tech again.


Bad news for you, you might want to consider wearing hats to cover the odd bald spots.

Ya gotta call em and have them check everything in the system to make sure your card is set up right.


----------



## mae

humphja1 said:


> I'm also in Howard Co, MD. I don't have a TIVO yet, and I'm trying to decide how this will work with Comcast. I'm not really up on the cable card, so my question is will it replace the comcast box and if so, will I still be able to get on demand, and the movie channels to which I've subscribed? Also, does Comcast charge a monthly fee for the card? WIth only 1 card, can you still record/watch 2 channels at once? Sorry for the many questions, but I want to make sure this will work before I give up my Comcast DVRs.


Comcast in Howard County uses Scientific Atlanta equipment. They have M cards (be sure to specify) so you will only need one that will work with both tuners. Last year, they did not permit a self install (plug the card in and call in the numbers), but that may have changed. If you use your TiVo to replace the Comcast box, you will get all your premium channels, but not onDemand. If you add the CableCard in the TiVo and keep your box you will be charged about $5.00 per month for an "additional outlet". There should not be and additional charge for the card, since the outlet fee includes one device, either box or card. If you turn in your box, there will be no additional charge, and since it is a DVR, your bill will actually go down. You might consider what I'm doing, which is get a regular HD box instead of the DVR so you can watch onDemand. Your bill will change to remove the DVR charge, and add back in the additional outlet and the HD box.

Now the tricky part, getting it working. I asked for a Comcast employee and got a contractor. He had never seen a cablecard or TiVo, but was willing to listen. I handed him the sheet that came with the TiVo, and the instructions from this forum and walked him through it. He called his dispatcher, she called the numbers to Comcast, and on the second try it all worked. It has been stable for about 14 months.

BUT, you can find several posts in this thread of people in Howard County who have had 5 or 10 visits and I think one who could never get it working. If the first try doesn't work, I'd give them a second chance and then call the executive care people in Philly, who seem to be able to get things working.

Good luck.


----------



## 1283

murryamorris said:


> You can receive these channels even without a cablecard if they aren't encrypted. You won't have dual tuner though and you won't get all the channels mapped for guide data.


Dual tuner works fine without CableCards on analog and unencrypted digital channels. You just don't get the guide data for the digital channels.


----------



## 1283

murryamorris said:


> They won't work unless they are paired to your equipment so it's a moot point. As far as activation, even if they were activated on another person's account, you can't use it without pairing to your Tivo.


Pairing is required for encrypted channels only. If we live in the same area, I can take your CableCards and put them in my TiVo. The unencrypted channels would be mapped correctly.


----------



## dmikec1975

I greatly apologized if this has been covered already...I did a fairly thorough search and have only been able to find bits and pieces to my question.

Essentially, I will be getting HD Tivo this week...while my wife is excited, she will miss the On Demand programming once we get rid of the cable box.

Can someone please give me some simple instructions on how to set up my HD TiVo while keeping our Comcast cable box?

Also...has anyone in Chicago been able to pick up the cable cards themselves and install them? Specifically, my Comcast cable office in on North Avenue in Lincoln Park.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## DVDerek

dmikec1975 said:


> I greatly apologized if this has been covered already...I did a fairly thorough search and have only been able to find bits and pieces to my question.
> 
> Essentially, I will be getting HD Tivo this week...while my wife is excited, she will miss the On Demand programming once we get rid of the cable box.
> 
> Can someone please give me some simple instructions on how to set up my HD TiVo while keeping our Comcast cable box?


Split the Coax cable as it comes out of the wall. Route one connection to your cable box and one to the TiVo. Then connect the cable box to your TV and the TiVo to your TV. (Preferably you have enough HDMI ports for this).

Your cable box would be on one input, while your TV will be on the other.


----------



## dmikec1975

Thanks, DVDerek. I thought that is what I might have to do...while I am fairly tech savvy, I have never actually split a cable signal before...I am assuming that is as simple as getting a splitter and getting two additional shorter cables, one for the Tivo box and one for the cable box. Correct? Also, by keeping the Comcast box, I am assuming that I will still need to get the Cable Card, is that right?

Also, I have Slingbox hooked up to the Comcast box, which I suppose that I will just leave that connection as is.


----------



## DVDerek

Yes, it's as simple as buying a splitter and two more coax cables. Opt for the RG-6 variety of coax (even though it's a short run). You will still need the cable card(s) for the tivo. It's basically as if they are on 2 separate TV's.

Actually - I imagine the cable installer (if one is required for the cable cards) could provide you with all of this - and cut to the proper lengths too.


----------



## aojdawg

Just a quick question - I relied on this site to keep my sanity several months back, so I figured I'd ask the cablecard veterans this: I'm moving in a few days, and transferring my cable service to the new address (10 miles away). Am I going to have to go through the whole activation/pairing nightmare again? The tivo will be the same, same account, etc. Any help will be appreciated.


----------



## vectorcatch

So a few weeks before I got my CableCard for my TiVo HD I started visiting this forum and instantly realized I was screwed, due to the fact I live in Howard County Maryland. 

Just to continue the legend the first 2 Techs forgot to bring cards, the 3rd Tech came with 2 M-cards. 3rd Tech informed me they did not know how to install CableCards. Tech broke one when she ejected it during a firmware upgrade. Then the Second card updated everything seemed fine, but they couldn't pair it. The 4th tech also informed me they knew nothing about CableCards and was effectively sent away by me before he broke something. The 5th and 6th Techs came out and swapped the card and both informed me that the problem was on the Head End. This conclusion came after they were on the phone with the local office for 20 minutes. So 6 techs in total so far.

Problem #1: Apparently someone at the Local Comcast office screwed up and never correctly depaired the original (dead) swapped out card. So somehow the database got corrupted and they had to get their IT department to fix it. Well this took 2 weeks to happen. Mind you the only way I knew this was that I could finally call them and get them to recite the correct CableCard info to me. Prior to this, my account showed a blank CableCard to the CSRs.

Problem #2: They continuously tell me that my box isn't responding to the Init signal. Well I thought about this one for a while and wondered how my box could respond if it was "one-way" as indicated by the CableCard screen. Well I called Comcast and got them to read me every single detail off of thier screen and low and behold it is set to "two-way". (Although the CSR's don't entirely seem to understand the difference between two-way communication and Multiple Streams) 

Now here is the kicker, no one at Comcast currently knows how to change this. I have called 3 times and been told by 3 people that they were emailing the Head end and that they would fix it and call me back. I have given them a couple of days between each call and have not received a single call-back.

The last tech that came out tested my signal and did the loopback tests. He even told me I shouldn't allow them to send another tech out because the problem is not on my end.

Currently my one-way, two-way thing is only a hunch, but I ask the people who have dealt with this awful county, how did you get your issues resolved and who did you talk to? (I have just recently filed both an FCC and a BBB complaint).


----------



## mae

vectorcatch said:


> Currently my one-way, two-way thing is only a hunch, but I ask the people who have dealt with this awful county, how did you get your issues resolved and who did you talk to? (I have just recently filed both an FCC and a BBB complaint).


As I've posted, my install last year was fine, and it has been stable. I have been able to get other issues resolved by contacting the executive care folks in Philadelphia (215-665-1700).

The county cable administrator has an online complaint form on their web page. I used it once, and received a call from a manager at Comcast, but not the county.

Good luck.


----------



## slowbiscuit

Yep, it's way past time to escalate this to corporate, vectorcatch.


----------



## demaximis

I have to say that I am a little suprised that cablecard issues still exist after their roll-out a few years ago. I assumed all the kinks would be worked out. Little did I know...

After years of great use out of four networked Replaytv4504's, I decided it was time to move up to HD. I am now the proud owner of four Tivo HDs (two HD's (red box) and two Series 3 (black box)). Of course, the differing needs of the two boxes confused Comcast as to how many cablecards to bring (2 multi's for the HD's (one each) and two sets, either multi or single, for the Series 3's -- a total of six cards) and of course, they brought two few. I wound up with 2 multi's and 2 singles. So I decided to have the tech install each of the multi's in the HD's and the two singles in one of the Series 3's (leaving the last Tivo for the next tech visit).

Tech (contractor) comes in, and immediately gets confused over the array of Tivos. We start the process. He calls in the numbers, and we test a few channels. I run through Guided Setup and he tunes in a few analog channels and network HD. He tells me he is late for his next job, and begins to head for the door. I try to tune to HBO (I have digital package plus HBO) and get a gray screen. He tells me that it will take a little while for the "higher" channels to download, and leaves. I wait a bit, and discover that not only do I not receive HBO, but none of the cable channel beyond basic - no CNN, TWC, Disney, Nik, etc. Only the locals in analog and in HD. Plus CSPAN -hooray.

I called 404-Comcast, and the tech told me that everything looked activated on their end, and they blamed Tivo. Said to wait 24 hours until the channels "came in", even though the Comcast boxes I still have tune everything in fine. Not quite sure what to do now. The same problem exists with all the cablecables in all three Tivos.

I tried the concern line # I found in this thread, but the office was closed. I guess I'll have to wait until Monday, unless someone can suggest what I need to tell to the clueless CSR techs.

Many thanks in advance for any help/suggestions!


----------



## crazi4tv

Demaximis, sounds like the problem you are having is caused by incorrect cablecard pairing. When there are multiple cablecards on one account, the person who receives the call from the technician can pair the Host & Data to the wrong cablecard. Cablecards are designed to scramble encrypted channels until they are paired properly and authorized by the cable company. What you need to do is access the MMI/Pairing screen. Write down the Host, Data and Unit Address for each cablecard installed. Call your cable provider and ask to speak to someone who knows how to verify cablecard information on your account. Give the person you speak to the Host & Data #'s and the Unit Address-Motorola cards have both a serial nbr & Unit Address that identifies the card, I'm not sure if Scientific Atlantic cards do. If the Host & Data numbers are paired to the wrong cards, your provider will need to correct it on their system, and then "initialize" the cards. 

Are your cards single-stream or multi-stream? Motorola or Scientific Atlantic? The Conditional Access screen will display what the problem is. Depending on what type of card is installed, this screen will display the information differently.


----------



## CO_Dan

Just received a new Tivo HD as a gift today  (planned on buying one, but another's generosity has now put a crunch on my reserach time to meet wifey's expectations for set-up)....

I live in Boulder County, CO

1) Have a Tivo HD, thus I will require only one M-Card. Anyone with experience in Boulder County able to provide guidance on willingness of local Comcast to allow a pick-up/self install rather than scheduling an installation?

2) Regarding HD - am I correct in my understanding that my M-card plugged into my Tivo HD will allow me to access HD channels w/o paying the extra $7 fee for HDtv to Comcast? Will I have access to all corresponding channels offered in HD that I have access to via my cable package?

3) Looking at the different packages, it looks like so long as it will not impact my accessability to HD, etc, the Starter Cable Package ($53.39) has all of the channels that we watch on a regular basis- is there any benefit I'm overlooking in regards to my new Tivo set up (going back to question #2) of getting the next level up (Digital Preffered) other than access to the additional specialized channels?

If someone can confirm my questions above- my understanding is that now (Going from Digital Preferred w/ no HD Receiver) to Digital Starter w/ a Tivo HD, I will have access to HD channels, pay [to Comcast] no additional equipment rental fees (turning in box for a CC), & save money on my programming (downgrading)?

Thank you,


----------



## slowbiscuit

demaximis said:


> I tried the concern line # I found in this thread, but the office was closed. I guess I'll have to wait until Monday, unless someone can suggest what I need to tell to the clueless CSR techs.
> 
> Many thanks in advance for any help/suggestions!


Did you try the
COMCAST CABLECARD SUPPORT CENTER
1.866.761.0211
number?

Sure sounds like the cards are not paired properly, and may not have been setup for use in one-way devices like the Tivo.


----------



## jmpage2

CO_Dan said:


> Just received a new Tivo HD as a gift today  (planned on buying one, but another's generosity has now put a crunch on my reserach time to meet wifey's expectations for set-up)....
> 
> I live in Boulder County, CO
> 
> 1) Have a Tivo HD, thus I will require only one M-Card. Anyone with experience in Boulder County able to provide guidance on willingness of local Comcast to allow a pick-up/self install rather than scheduling an installation?
> 
> 2) Regarding HD - am I correct in my understanding that my M-card plugged into my Tivo HD will allow me to access HD channels w/o paying the extra $7 fee for HDtv to Comcast? Will I have access to all corresponding channels offered in HD that I have access to via my cable package?
> 
> 3) Looking at the different packages, it looks like so long as it will not impact my accessability to HD, etc, the Starter Cable Package ($53.39) has all of the channels that we watch on a regular basis- is there any benefit I'm overlooking in regards to my new Tivo set up (going back to question #2) of getting the next level up (Digital Preffered) other than access to the additional specialized channels?
> 
> If someone can confirm my questions above- my understanding is that now (Going from Digital Preferred w/ no HD Receiver) to Digital Starter w/ a Tivo HD, I will have access to HD channels, pay [to Comcast] no additional equipment rental fees (turning in box for a CC), & save money on my programming (downgrading)?
> 
> Thank you,


I recently needed an M-Card for a 2nd Tivo HD we bought for our bedroom. I called Comcast and was told that no officed in Colorado are allowed to deliver you an M-card for self installation.


----------



## Bicho

I called Comcast 3 times today to try and get someone who knows about M-Cards. No luck, the person had no clue what I was talking about even after she spoke with her supervisor. I have the appointment this wednesday at 8am. I will let you guys know how it goes. 

If I could be so bold as to make a suggestion about this thread. This thread is about 196 page deep and I didn't find anything that suggests how to handle card installations. Ideally we should gather all the information from all that has been posted and edit the first post with a list of instructions or "best practices" on how to handle comcast and setting up an appointment. Without that this thread is just and E/N thread that doesn't really offer much other than moral support.


----------



## crazi4tv

Bicho, when you call your cable provider, most phone reps won't know what you mean when you ask for a "M-Card". Explain that there are two types of cablecards, a Single-Stream card which can only decrypt 1 channel at a time, and a Multi-Stream card which can decrypt 2 or more channels at the same time (or operate both TiVo tuners). When you schedule an appt., let the person know that you need the Multi-Stream card installed in a TiVo and ask him/her to notate it on the work order. If the technician knows what he will be doing before he arrives at your home, things should go smoother.

I have put together an easy to follow installation guide with some common installation issues. Keep in mind this was made for Motorola cards.

IMPORTANT To receive encrypted channels, there must be Host & Data numbers on the account and paired to the correct card!

TiVo HD DVRs require either 1 M-Card (insert in slot 1) or 2 S-Cards. If an M-Card is installed in slot 1, the DVR will ignore any CableCARD installed in slot 2.

Series3 HD DVR run all CableCARDs in single stream mode, so this model DVR always requires 2 CableCARDS which can be M-Cards, S-Cards, or a combination of the two. I recommend two S-Cards.

How to install CableCARDs in a TiVo Series3 (slots in back panel, one on top of the other) & HD DVR (side-by-side slots in front panel):
1.Insert a CableCARD into slot 1 (the right slot on the HD, bottom slot on Series 3) on the TiVo DVR. Make note of the serial number of the card placed in this slot.

Within a few minutes, the gray CableCARD MMI/Pairing screen should appear. If the pairing screen does not display after a few minutes, on the CableCARD Decoders screen highlight Configure CableCARD 1→CableCARD Menu→CableCARD Pairing. The CableCARD may take a minute or two to be recognized. Look for the Unit address on the Pairing screen & verify it matches the CableCARDs Unit address on CSG. Obtain the Host & Data. The cable provider will need to enter them into inventory and pair the Host to the correct card.

2.On the pairing screen, look for the Host & Data. The cable provider will need to enter them into inventory and pair to the Cablecard. If two CableCARDs are being installed, pair the Host & Data to the correct card by matching the Unit Address on the Pairing screen to the cards Unit Address.

3.The card will need to be activated by the cable provider.

4.Press CLEAR on the TiVo remote to exit the pairing screen, then highlight GO BACK until you reach the CableCARD Decoders screen. Highlight Configure CableCARD1 and press SELECT.

5.Highlight Test Channels and press the SELECT button. If you see a warning message, select OK, access this setting.

You should see the message No channels available (channel map is downloading) or Please WaitAcquiring Channels, and then the channel test screen should appear within a couple of minutes. BE PATIENT.

6.Press the CHAN ▲/▼button to make sure the card is receiving channels. Then, using the number buttons on the remote, enter the numbers of various encrypted channels to make sure the card is decrypting properly.

7.When you finish your test, on the remote press CLEAR to return to the menu, then highlight GO BACK on the CableCARD 1 screen and then press SELECT to return to the CableCARD Decoders screen.

8.To install the second card, repeat steps 1 through 5, except choose Configure CableCARD2.

If an error code is displayed that begins with 161-, it is being generated by the CableCARD. These errors indicate failures at different steps in the low-level communications protocols between the CableCARD and the DVR. If error *161-4* is displayed, this is normal and can be ignored, press Go Back on the remote. Essentially it's means that the CableCARD is resetting. If you see 161-4 more than once, or if you see any other 161-x signal, try a new card. If this continues, refer to manufacturer.

While a CableCARD is searching for or downloading a channel map, the message No channels available will display. If "Please Wait...Acquiring Channels" is displayed instead and does not change after 10 minutes, or the operation times out with a message such as "Access Unavailable", it means that*the CableCARD is unable to acquire a channel map, either because the CableCARD was never activated, not paired correctly, or because it is not receiving a signal.

1. Access the TiVo Diagnostics screen. From TiVo CENTRAL, select Messages & Settings→Account & System Information→Diagnostics. Look for Channel List Received: YES. If No is displayed, the channel map has not downloaded. The technician will need to troubleshoot with his dispatch to determine why the channel map has not downloaded.


----------



## Bicho

crazi4tv

Great!!! thanks so much for you help, that is exactly what I was looking for. 

Mods, that post should be copied and applied to the beginning of the post, IMHO


----------



## micahmn

slowbiscuit said:


> Did you try the
> COMCAST CABLECARD SUPPORT CENTER
> 1.866.761.0211
> number?


FYI: When I called this number tonight, I got a message asking me if I was in one of 3 areas of the Southeast United States (Savannah, GA, somewhere in South Carolina and somewhere in Florida). If you press the button for any other issue, it tells you to call 1-800-COMCAST and then hangs up...


----------



## slowbiscuit

Yep, I'm in the ATL and so is demaximis, which is why I posted it. Option 3 on their menu when you call. Not sure why support isn't offered nationwide.


----------



## demaximis

While the tech at the end of the line was a good bit more in the know than the "normal" techs at 1-800-comcast, she still could not get my two m-cards to work. The two S cards in the Series 3 are now working fine, but neither of us could figure out why the other two Tivo HD's with the M cards can't receive any unencrypted signals. I checked the Conditional Access screen, and sure enough, both say "MP", not subscribed. However, the tech said her systems shows that the cards are paired, and we confirmed the host/data numbers twice. She said that maybe it was a signal strength problem, but I'm not buying that, as there are no issues with the signal for any other video product in the house - certainly not the comcast box that one of the HD's is replacing. She still has a tech coming over on Thursday, and I may try to call again tomorrow to see if someone else can try to help me. Still looking for any suggestions to offer the tech to try (the people on this forum seem to know more about this process than the actual comcast techs - sad).

Thanks for the suggestions thus far, and as stated above, more are welcome!


----------



## crazi4tv

demaximis said:


> While the tech at the end of the line was a good bit more in the know than the "normal" techs at 1-800-comcast, she still could not get my two m-cards to work. The two S cards in the Series 3 are now working fine, but neither of us could figure out why the other two Tivo HD's with the M cards can't receive any unencrypted signals. I checked the Conditional Access screen, and sure enough, both say "MP", not subscribed. However, the tech said her systems shows that the cards are paired, and we confirmed the host/data numbers twice. She said that maybe it was a signal strength problem, but I'm not buying that, as there are no issues with the signal for any other video product in the house - certainly not the comcast box that one of the HD's is replacing. She still has a tech coming over on Thursday, and I may try to call again tomorrow to see if someone else can try to help me. Still looking for any suggestions to offer the tech to try (the people on this forum seem to know more about this process than the actual comcast techs - sad).
> 
> Thanks for the suggestions thus far, and as stated above, more are welcome!


Are your cablecards Motorola or Scientific Atlantic?


----------



## slowbiscuit

If it says MP, the cards are not properly initialized for a one-way device (Tivo). It's not a pairing issue. Same problem I had back in the summer. Did you call the cablecard support number???


----------



## demaximis

slowbiscuit said:


> If it says MP, the cards are not properly initialized for a one-way device (Tivo). It's not a pairing issue. Same problem I had back in the summer. Did you call the cablecard support number???


I did last night, but the young woman was not able the solve the problem. I will try again tonight, armed with this information, and if the tech does not seem to be able to help/understand, I will ask for a Supervisor. Thank you in advance for the help. Perhaps, with this information, they might be able to fix the problem.

They are Motorola cards, crazi4tv. Thank you for your assistance, as well!


----------



## Roderigo

slowbiscuit said:


> If it says MP, the cards are not properly initialized for a one-way device (Tivo). It's not a pairing issue. Same problem I had back in the summer. Did you call the cablecard support number???


Actually, if it's saying "MP, it's not properly initialized for *any* device. They need to specifically send the INIT hit to the card.


----------



## crazi4tv

demaximis said:


> I did last night, but the young woman was not able the solve the problem. I will try again tonight, armed with this information, and if the tech does not seem to be able to help/understand, I will ask for a Supervisor. Thank you in advance for the help. Perhaps, with this information, they might be able to fix the problem.
> 
> They are Motorola cards, crazi4tv. Thank you for your assistance, as well!


One common problem that happens is that billing codes are incorrect or missing. Verify that for each cablecard that you have installed that your cable provider has a service code: if you have 4 cards, their system _must_ have 4 cablecard service codes. Also, per the previous poster the card must be "initilized". If the proper signals are not sent, then the card will not decrypt all your channels.

If you are only receiving unencrypted channels, go to the Diagnostic screen. First, tune to a channels which is not coming in & press Record. Go to TiVo Central, select Messages & Settings, Account & System Information, Diagnostics. Look for *Channel List Received* YES means the channel map has downloaded, NO means the card was unable to acquire a channel map, either because the card was never activated, not paired correctly or because it is not receiving a signal.

A couple of things to check on the Conditional Access screen is *Con:Yes* which means that the card is connected to the cable system. Also look for *Val:V* which means that the cable system has verified the Host ID (unique 13 digit ID of the Tuner) is valid which occurs if pairing is good. if you see *Val:?* than the Host was not verified as being valid. Towards the bottom of the screen, look for *Auth*, if you see anything other than *S* than that channel is not subscribed for viewing which is caused by either a service code issue or the card was not properly initialized.

Post back what is on those screens


----------



## demaximis

I am happy to say that, after another call to the Comcast Cablecard Support Line, and the help of the forum members here, my issues with the multi-stream cablecards are resolved. I was very pleasant, but firm, with the phone tech in explaining that I needed her to initialize the card. She tried to tell me several times that the cards are initialized before leaving the warehouse, and that sending an initialization signal could damage the cards (?), but I convinced her to do it anyway. Within moments, each of the two M cards started functioning properly.

Now, I have to hope they bring the remaining cards I need tomorrow, and if the problem occurs again, I know what to do. Hope this helps others who find themselves in a similar situation. Thanks crazy4tv, roderigo, and slowbiscuit for the helpful advice!


----------



## drhankz

demaximis said:


> I am happy to say that, after another call to the Comcast Cablecard Support Line, and the help of the forum members here, my issues with the multi-stream cablecards are resolved. I was very pleasant, but firm, with the phone tech in explaining that I needed her to initialize the card. She tried to tell me several times that the cards are initialized before leaving the warehouse, and that sending an initialization signal could damage the cards (?), but I convinced her to do it anyway. Within moments, each of the two M cards started functioning properly.
> 
> Now, I have to hope they bring the remaining cards I need tomorrow, and if the problem occurs again, I know what to do. Hope this helps others who find themselves in a similar situation. Thanks crazy4tv, roderigo, and slowbiscuit for the helpful advice!


She is RIGHT and WRONG.

They are Initialized at the Warehouse - ONLY IF THEY ARE
PLUGGED INTO ONE OF COMCAST's BOXES 

This procedure saves the Tech's time when they are installing
a Comcast Box.


----------



## c0yote

If only everybody's experience could go like mine-
I stopped by the local office here in Lynnwood WA and asked for a cable card (extended basic analog account). The rep went into the back and came back with a Motorolla M card, printed up a receipt, I signed it and left - took all of about 5 minutes.
Got home and placed it into the Tivo HD, called up Comcast, gave the rep my host id and data numbers, and a few minutes later was up and working.


----------



## Zimm

^^ did you end up getting bumped to the Digital Starter package. When I did this for my folks (I went to the Redmond Store) I was shocked to find that when the card was paired they were receiving the Dig starter package (SciFiHD, DiscHD, etc...). I called them up and they said that when you get a cableCARD you are automactically bumped up to this teir and the cost was the same. Who knew?


----------



## c0yote

Zimm said:


> ^^ did you end up getting bumped to the Digital Starter package. When I did this for my folks (I went to the Redmond Store) I was shocked to find that when the card was paired they were receiving the Dig starter package (SciFiHD, DiscHD, etc...). I called them up and they said that when you get a cableCARD you are automactically bumped up to this teir and the cost was the same. Who knew?


Yes, I've now got ESPN, ESPN2, Vs, Discovery, TNT, Universal and a few others in HD.


----------



## jwesty5

Nothing but extreme frustration here. Four comcast techs have come out to no avail. The first three were utterly worthless the last seemed to be doing a decent job. Tivo's cablecard hotline hasn't been much more help either. My problem is that with the m-card installed I get absolutely no video or audio. Nothing.

I think my problem lies in the conditional access screen. All that is listed on that screen is:

Unit address:
Encryption: DES
Con:Yes EBCP: Yes Val:V 0x00

and then nothing but a blank screen. No letters numbers nothing else exists on this screen. No Auth: whatsoever.

Anyone know what might be the problem??


----------



## miricle

I have just purchased a TivoHD and have read through posts from the past few months on this thread and think I know the answer, but of course, Comcast is truly useless when I called them.

I am in Waltham, Mass (Boston area). A few questions:

1. Do they have M-stream cable cards? I spoke to a CSR at Comcast to request an install for an m-stream card and she stated that they don't have them in Boston. I requested a supervisor, who again seemed to indicate that they don't have M-stream cables cards (although claimed that she knew they have them in California). I asked her (multiple times) to note on the work order that I wanted an M-stream card. 

Is she clueless? Do they in fact have M-stream cards in Boston area? Will the (probably clueless as well) installer bring a M-stream card even though the CSR/supervisor claimed that they don't have them? (Yes, I know, the odds of the installer even bringing a cable card are pretty slim, but I can hope).

2. What would the proper cost be for an M-stream or 2 S-stream cards? I currently have:

Comcast's highest level cable service (all premiums, etc)
1 Comcast HD-DRV with Tivo service
2 DCT-2000 digital cable boxes

I will be getting rid of 1 of the DCT-2000 cable boxes

I think that if I get an M-card, my monthly fees will not change because the Comcast HD-DVR counts as my "free" outlet, therefore, even though the cablecard is free, the outlet isn.t. If I end up with 2 S-cards, my monthly Comcast fee goes up $1.50 for a second "stream" on the outlet.


----------



## hybucket

I live in Boston and they have M cards. Keep calling til you get someone who actually has a clue.


----------



## psuJC

I hope someone might help me out. I have comcast, with expanded basic cable, which includes the HD lineup... No digital, no hdtv special package. I have two tivoHD's. I got the living room one more than a year ago, it has 2 single stream cards in it, and it works fine.

A month ago i picked up another Tivo HD for my bedroom, and the tech came out to stick in the cable card. Well... a month later, and it still doesn't work. I've had 4 different techs come out, and this last one even sat with me on the phone with TiVo to try to troubleshoot this. TiVo is supposed to call me back today.

Here's what it does:
We insert a M-stream card in. We get the screen with the host and CC#. Tech calls it in. We get the hits... all looks well. We go to test channels, and the only channels we can test are HBO, HBO2, Showtime, and somethine else. They're all grey (But i'm not supposed to get them). I get a grey screen on all the digital channels, Nothing else comes in... except the analog. Now the analog channels are mostly wrong. 5 is Fox, and the tivo guide shows that, but it's showing comcast net (cn8). Government access shows QVC.. etc.etc.

the guide is correct, it's just most of the analog channels are mapped wrong. Every digital channel shows a Grey Screen. 

The tech is blaming v11, but it did the same thing for the 2 weeks before with v 9.4. Tivo says it has to be the cable company. 
The tech said he checked and the rates codes are all the same across each cable card.

Some other intresting tidbits:
I was able to recieve the locals in HD via clear QAM prior to the cable cards. The analog channels work fine if I don't have the cable cards in there. He tried using 2 Mstream cards, same result. Every single stream card they try comes up with an "Upgrading firmware" screen. We've let it try to upgrade 3 cards, waiting 2 hours for the first two, and 24 hours with the last one. The tech said they have no more single stream cards, are aren't ordering new ones.


----------



## andy_hd

andy_hd said:


> I have a cable box as well as an 'M-stream' cable card (for the TiVo) from Comcast. I'm being charged an extra $5 for the cable card. I decided that I don't need the cable box (I was using only for 'on-demand') so I tried returning it to Comcast. I thought this would remove the extra $5 'additional digital outlet' fee.
> 
> No go. Comcast's story is that the cable box is included with my 'package'. The 'additional digital outlet' fee can only be removed if I drop the package -- which would be more expensive than just leaving the cable box on a shelf.
> 
> I hate these guys.
> 
> But I do have to say the the cable card TiVo HD install went pretty smoothly and I haven't had any issues for the 9 months that I've had it.


An update on this: Comcast recently changed the terms of their package, so that it comes with either a cable box *or* a cablecard. This time I was able to return the box to Comcast and the $5 'additional digital outlet' fee was removed. Of course the change in policy was accompanied by a price increase for the basic digital tier of programming (which I pay for, cable box or no), so I still hate these guys.


----------



## HazelW

psuJC said:


> I hope someone might help me out. I have comcast, with expanded basic cable, which includes the HD lineup... No digital, no hdtv special package. I have two tivoHD's. I got the living room one more than a year ago, it has 2 single stream cards in it, and it works fine.
> 
> A month ago i picked up another Tivo HD for my bedroom, and the tech came out to stick in the cable card. Well... a month later, and it still doesn't work. I've had 4 different techs come out, and this last one even sat with me on the phone with TiVo to try to troubleshoot this. TiVo is supposed to call me back today.
> 
> Here's what it does:
> We insert a M-stream card in. We get the screen with the host and CC#. Tech calls it in. We get the hits... all looks well. We go to test channels, and the only channels we can test are HBO, HBO2, Showtime, and somethine else. They're all grey (But i'm not supposed to get them). I get a grey screen on all the digital channels, Nothing else comes in... except the analog. Now the analog channels are mostly wrong. 5 is Fox, and the tivo guide shows that, but it's showing comcast net (cn8). Government access shows QVC.. etc.etc.
> 
> the guide is correct, it's just most of the analog channels are mapped wrong. Every digital channel shows a Grey Screen.
> 
> The tech is blaming v11, but it did the same thing for the 2 weeks before with v 9.4. Tivo says it has to be the cable company.
> The tech said he checked and the rates codes are all the same across each cable card.
> 
> Some other intresting tidbits:
> I was able to recieve the locals in HD via clear QAM prior to the cable cards. The analog channels work fine if I don't have the cable cards in there. He tried using 2 Mstream cards, same result. Every single stream card they try comes up with an "Upgrading firmware" screen. We've let it try to upgrade 3 cards, waiting 2 hours for the first two, and 24 hours with the last one. The tech said they have no more single stream cards, are aren't ordering new ones.


Be sure to repeat guided setup after the cable cards are paired. This might help since the bad mapping suggests you do not have it set up for the correct cable system.


----------



## Dancar

FYI, there are references here to "2 M-cards."

It is my understanding that the TiVo HD supports either 2 S-Cards or 1 M-Card (M is for multiple - it can do the function of multiple S-cards). My manual says that if slot 1 contains an M-card, anything in slot 2 will be ignored. 

Also, the original Tivo Series 3 units do not support M-Cards - they have to have 2 S-cards (unless this has been changes in a software update).


----------



## Vern_l

Dancar said:


> FYI, there are references here to "2 M-cards."
> 
> It is my understanding that the TiVo HD supports either 2 S-Cards or 1 M-Card (M is for multiple - it can do the function of multiple S-cards). My manual says that if slot 1 contains an M-card, anything in slot 2 will be ignored.
> 
> Also, the original Tivo Series 3 units do not support M-Cards - they have to have 2 S-cards (unless this has been changes in a software update).


My original Tivo Series 3 is working with two M-cards.
...and my new Tivo HD XL is working with one M-card.


----------



## 1283

Dancar said:


> Also, the original Tivo Series 3 units do not support M-Cards - they have to have 2 S-cards (unless this has been changes in a software update).


M-Card does work in S3, but the card behaves like S-Card, so S3 still needs two of them.


----------



## psuJC

HazelW said:


> Be sure to repeat guided setup after the cable cards are paired. This might help since the bad mapping suggests you do not have it set up for the correct cable system.


we have. The same guided setup process nets us the correct channel lineup when not using the cable cards.

It seems like it must be something where the wrong channels are mapped to the wrong frequencies. Each side is blaming it on the other.


----------



## Wiley1

I just got a new HD XL box. Although I only subscribe to Comcast Basic, I was able to search out a bunch of digital channels with long numbers such as 85-104. They appear in the channel lineup with a * and they are not identified otherwise. After reading through this forum, I think I've figured out that I will need an M-card or two S-cards in order to correlate the digital channels with the guide data. Without the cablecards, I would only be able to watch these channels live or record manually, but I would not be able to schedule recordings from the guide data. Is this correct?
My service is from Comcast in Fauquier County VA, formerly Adelphia. Does anybody know if the cablecard will let me access all the same channels I'm getting free now without upgrading my lineup?


----------



## crazi4tv

psuJC said:


> we have. The same guided setup process nets us the correct channel lineup when not using the cable cards.
> 
> It seems like it must be something where the wrong channels are mapped to the wrong frequencies. Each side is blaming it on the other.


The problem you are having is caused by an incorrect channel map, more than likely because an incorrect Headend code is on your cable account. Call your cable provider and ask to speak to a supervisor; ask him/her to verify that the Headend code on your account is correct. If it is not correct, it _must_ be updated, then the card needs to be initialized.

One area to check on your TiVo is the Diagnostics screen. Look for *Channel List Received:*-if you see YES than the channel map was received by the cablecard.


----------



## crazi4tv

Wiley1 said:


> I just got a new HD XL box. Although I only subscribe to Comcast Basic, I was able to search out a bunch of digital channels with long numbers such as 85-104. They appear in the channel lineup with a * and they are not identified otherwise. After reading through this forum, I think I've figured out that I will need an M-card or two S-cards in order to correlate the digital channels with the guide data. Without the cablecards, I would only be able to watch these channels live or record manually, but I would not be able to schedule recordings from the guide data. Is this correct?
> My service is from Comcast in Fauquier County VA, formerly Adelphia. Does anybody know if the cablecard will let me access all the same channels I'm getting free now without upgrading my lineup?


Cablecards are designed to scramble encrypted channels that you do not subscribe to. In otherwords, if you get a cablecard installed, you will only receive channels that are part of the package that you are paying for which in your case is Basic. You will need to rerun the Guided Setup and within 24 hours your program & channel information on the Guide should correspond to whatever is playing on that channel.


----------



## 1283

crazi4tv said:


> Cablecards are designed to scramble encrypted channels that you do not subscribe to.


unscramble the encrypted channels that you do subscribe to


----------



## pldoolittle

Having only read the 1st 10pages and the last ten pages, I will apologize in advance if my question/post is a dup.

Background
My situation: We have two S2 tivos and have for years, so I'm not a Tivo newb. We have one HD TV (component = Yes, 720P = yes, 1080x = ??) and no HD tuner so I am an HD newb. I've gotten my wife an HD XL for Christmas to replace the S2 on the HD TV and wish to have it configured, guide loaded, CC installed and operation, and re-boxed for Christmas.

Comcast Office: Went to their office (Fayetteville, GA) in hopes of getting a cable card. Was told they did not provide them, tech install only. They also told me that they didn't have M stream cards and I would need to acquire (and pay for) 2 S stream cards. I argued and they found they had some M cards after checking... Next, I was told that cable cards for Tivo were $1.50/mo. I argued, and she showed me the data entry screen. It only offers two options "Cable Card - $ 0.00" and "Tivo CCard2 - $1.50". Assuming that the second option is for a 2nd card, I elected "Cable Card - $ 0.00" and was warned that he would arrive with the wrong card and I would also pay for a re-schedule to fix it. I persisted and scheduled the install. No mention of an "outlet fee" or any other type of monthly fee. Scheduled for 12/19

404-Comcast: I called to confirm the "cable Card - $ 0.00" was for a M-stream card. She said no, I was scheduled for an S. I reconfirmed that I could get a single M-stream for $0.00 and she agreed. Service request was noted to bring multiple M-stream cards for a Tivo install.

Question:
- I think I have covered all the pointers here to have the best shot at a successful install. Am I missing anything?


----------



## PaulNEPats

Just as a FYI, the cost of CableCards went from $5 per card to $6.95 on my latest billing statement. I'm in the Boston area. I don't get either one for free, so people in my area may want to keep that in mind.


----------



## psuJC

crazi4tv said:


> The problem you are having is caused by an incorrect channel map, more than likely because an incorrect Headend code is on your cable account. Call your cable provider and ask to speak to a supervisor; ask him/her to verify that the Headend code on your account is correct. If it is not correct, it _must_ be updated, then the card needs to be initialized.
> 
> One area to check on your TiVo is the Diagnostics screen. Look for *Channel List Received:*-if you see YES than the channel map was received by the cablecard.


Thanks for the info... I havn't called yet, but I have a question. We have 2 Tivo HD's. The one in the living room is working fine, and has been for a year. It's the new one that's acting up. Is it possible for the account to have more than 1 headend code... ie a different lineup programmed for the second m-stream card?


----------



## crazi4tv

psuJC said:


> Thanks for the info... I havn't called yet, but I have a question. We have 2 Tivo HD's. The one in the living room is working fine, and has been for a year. It's the new one that's acting up. Is it possible for the account to have more than 1 headend code... ie a different lineup programmed for the second m-stream card?


The Headend code listed on your account will be the same for all your equipment, whether it is TiVo or cable company STB. On the TiVo that is having the problem, check the Diagnostics screen and see if Channel List Received shows YES or NO. This indicates if the channel map (or channel listings) for your subscribed channels have downloaded to the cablecard. It is possible that the headend code is incorrect on your account. The Headend can change headend codes assigned to a specific area and since the other TiVo has been working fine for a year, it is possible the headend code on your account changed since the card was installed on your first TiVo and your cable provider may not have sent any signals to reset the card(s) in it, which can be why when you tune to a channel, the guide matches what is displayed . This may not make sense to you, but it is one possibility why your new TiVo's channel guide does not match what you see on that channel.


----------



## slowbiscuit

pldoolittle said:


> 404-Comcast: I called to confirm the "cable Card - $ 0.00" was for a M-stream card. She said no, I was scheduled for an S. I reconfirmed that I could get a single M-stream for $0.00 and she agreed. Service request was noted to bring multiple M-stream cards for a Tivo install.
> 
> Question:
> - I think I have covered all the pointers here to have the best shot at a successful install. Am I missing anything?


Yep, you missed the tech showing up at your door with an a) HD DVR and no cards, because 'the warehouse is out of stock or they're all broken', or b) 2 S-cards, neither of which were initialized correctly. And that's assuming they don't cancel multiple visits first.

If you get a tech with one or more M-cards, at least one of which works without multiple phone calls, I'll be amazed. Comcast in the ATL is teh suck for these. Let us know how it goes.


----------



## Logik2000

psuJC said:


> I hope someone might help me out. I have comcast, with expanded basic cable, which includes the HD lineup... No digital, no hdtv special package. I have two tivoHD's. I got the living room one more than a year ago, it has 2 single stream cards in it, and it works fine.
> 
> A month ago i picked up another Tivo HD for my bedroom, and the tech came out to stick in the cable card. Well... a month later, and it still doesn't work. I've had 4 different techs come out, and this last one even sat with me on the phone with TiVo to try to troubleshoot this. TiVo is supposed to call me back today.
> 
> Here's what it does:
> We insert a M-stream card in. We get the screen with the host and CC#. Tech calls it in. We get the hits... all looks well. We go to test channels, and the only channels we can test are HBO, HBO2, Showtime, and somethine else. They're all grey (But i'm not supposed to get them). I get a grey screen on all the digital channels, Nothing else comes in... except the analog. Now the analog channels are mostly wrong. 5 is Fox, and the tivo guide shows that, but it's showing comcast net (cn8). Government access shows QVC.. etc.etc.
> 
> the guide is correct, it's just most of the analog channels are mapped wrong. Every digital channel shows a Grey Screen.
> 
> The tech is blaming v11, but it did the same thing for the 2 weeks before with v 9.4. Tivo says it has to be the cable company.
> The tech said he checked and the rates codes are all the same across each cable card.
> 
> Some other intresting tidbits:
> I was able to recieve the locals in HD via clear QAM prior to the cable cards. The analog channels work fine if I don't have the cable cards in there. He tried using 2 Mstream cards, same result. Every single stream card they try comes up with an "Upgrading firmware" screen. We've let it try to upgrade 3 cards, waiting 2 hours for the first two, and 24 hours with the last one. The tech said they have no more single stream cards, are aren't ordering new ones.


Ho-ly crap! You wouldn't happen to be around Clarks Summit, PA, would you? [Oh. Your profile says No. VA] I'm having, word for word, *exactly* the same problem. Right down to which channels are screwed up and the improper channels they're showing.

I've been back and forth with Comcast for a month now. Though, the first half of the month involved:

Sales Rep when I verified to order: "Yes, HD is available on Limited Basic"

CSR to Tech who was at my house for 2 hours, only had MC cards, and stated that MC cards don't work with the Tivo: "You can't get it working because HD isn't available on Limited Basic"

CSR I called later: "Don't know why they said that. You can definitely have HD on LB."

Tech on phone before his visit: "You can't have HD on LB on a Tivo HD. The line traps that limit the channels weaken the signal too much. But Standard Basic signal [$60/mo, as opposed to $16/mo for LB] is strong enough."

CSR on the phone, who powwows with a supervisor and the tech team: "It turns out that HD definitely doesn't work with LB on the Tivo HD. Just let me force-feed you this Standard Basic package and we'll all be happy." [He finally gave me the new customer Digital Starter for $40/mo/6mo when I unleashed on him]

Tech at my house, who had a few MC and 1 SC cards: "There it is! Looks like we got it working! [with an MC card] I don't see the HD channels, though. I'll schedule another tech to come tomorrow." [My Tivo tests channel 14, which was fine. But then I checked other channels and nothing was where it was supposed to be. Things like Sci-Fi on Nick, Jr or whatever.]

Tech he sent tomorrow: "Yeah. Hmm... Let me call someone..."

Someone, now at my house, too: "Hmm... Yeah... [dials phone] Bob? Hey. Blah blah Tivo blah blah."

Bob, who walks into the room with me, Tech he sent tomorrow, and Someone: "The channels are messed up? Oh. That's Tivo. You have to call them."

Tech he sent tomorrow: "Hmm... Oh I'm not so sure about that."

Someone: [staring blankly at the screen]

Tech he sent tomorrow, on the phone: "Blah blah channels blah blah."

Me, on the phone with Tivo, telling Larry, Moe, and Curly: "Tivo says it's a Comcast issue."

Someone: [staring blankly at the screen]

Bob, who shrugs: "Welp...I dunno..." [He walks out, never to return]

Someone: [staring blankly at the screen]

Tech he sent tomorrow: "I'll be back"

Tech he sent tomorrow comes back and explains that the problem is the channel mapping, that it's definitely on the Comcast side, that it's an issue with the MC cards, and that there isn't a known fix. He explains with the tone that it's no biggie that the MC will work fine and that I'll get all my channels... They'll just be all mixed up...

Me: "And what of my HD?"

Tech he sent tomorrow: "Well... That won't work until the channel mapping is straightened out..."

Me, banging head on wall.....

He also explains that the cable run in my house is RG-59, the old stuff, and that HD won't work at all over it. *rolleyes* I call and they send another guy the next day. He's the *one and only* tech who has ever gotten a Tivo to work with cable cards. And that was the one and only time he was able. Though, later, he blamed it on the new v11 update and that he's had others working on v9.x. "Others"? Isn't that a plural word? Heh. So, he's not able to make it happen this time. The SC cards won't upgrade their firmware. The card shows an error that the Tivo doesn't have the data it needs. The dude says Tivos are crap and no one should use them, that the Comcast DVR works just fine and there's really no difference. Oy.

I got him to leave me a cable box, a SC, and a MC card. I tried box to Tivo to no avail, hoping beyond hope that even if the Tivo docs say it won't work with boxes it might just happen to this time. SC still won't upgrade. MC still has mixed up channels. These are Scientific Atlanta cards and cable box.

That was Saturday. I had to go away for a funeral. And now here I sit. One thing I don't get is that I see a Motorola card thread brimming with success stories. Why can't Comcast yell "Yay, Motorola!", throw a party, and roll out Motorola cards to areas like mine?

For fun I'll mention that I've either interacted with or had touch my ticket over the last month - 26 individual Comcast employees and contractors, including numerous general supervisors, a regional supervisor, tech supervisors, and 6 on-site techs across 5 visits.

PS - Since beginning to write this a couple days ago and having to come back to finish it (I shouldn't be so wordy, heh), I took a whack at it again and looked a little deeper. As far as the SC issue goes, these guys need a smack in the head. The last guy who was here said he had come from a house where they let the SC cards sit "upgrading" for 24 hours and that they hadn't finished yet. During the attempt here, as I questioned stuff, he pointed out that we couldn't get to the CC menus during the upgrade and would just have to sit here and wait. He had the controller. Today, I had the controller. It took me 30 seconds to hop over to the DVR Diagnostics menu, find my way down to the card, and find that an OOB (Out Of Band) connection was never established. *rolleyes* Let it sit for 3 weeks if you want, Comclowns. If it can't download the firmware, the upgrade is never going to finish... At least now I can make them aware of that fact and they can focus on the data connection instead of assuming the card/Tivo is unable to process the upgrade...

Not having time to read literally hundreds of posts and threads about the issue, does anyone know of anyone who has NEVER been able to get service working? I really, really, really don't want to have to waste the $$$ I spent on the Tivo I love (got it on a spectacular sale from Tivo months ago and can't be returned) and give into the company that is at the top of my list of most hated things in the world. If walking, talking, baby-eating giant cancer monsters responsible for destroying all the chocolate in the world existed, I'd still hate Comcast more. The 2 of us have a bit of a tumultuous past.


----------



## dswallow

At the moment you get two people at your local Comcast office who can't agree on what should or should not work, the best thing to do is to write a normal, paper letter to Comcast's corporate headquarters in Philadelphia detailing your issue and asking for help resolving the problem.

It really is the only headache-free way to get issues resolved; It's not our job to teach Comcast employees theirs. And corporate is about the only group at Comcast that seems to understand that.


----------



## Meklos

Has anyone tried the 'downgrade after the cards are activated' route yet with Comcast? I'm using their HD DVRs right now, my 2nd and 3rd Tivo HDs are arriving today, and I'm considering trying to get an M card installed in each before I go down and take back their DVRs and drop my service to Limited Basic.

I'm wondering what they'll do when I drop to a non-digital service but I still have the M cards on my account...


----------



## MisterWho

Logik2000 said:


> You said stuff.





dswallow said:


> You said stuff.


I have always had great responses when writing a detailed message outlining my problems to the link at http://www.comcast.com/Corporate/Customers/customercare.html . Use the link to email Rick Germano. I always get a personal callback no more than 24 hrs later from someone at my local offices begging to show up at my convenience to fix my problems. They did fix my problem (one that had been ongoing for months).


----------



## Logik2000

MisterWho said:


> You said stuff, too. Heh.


Was it a Tivo/cablecard issue they fixed? I've worked with Customer Relations with 2 other companies (one of them a huuuge problem with a huuuge company and gotten results). I was going to go the CR route after 1 last try with my local office. At the very least, I want to let them know that I bought $2000 worth of HD equipment, $1500 of which can't be returned for refund, based on their assuring me that I could have HD on Limited Basic, with their knowledge that it would be on a Tivo HD with cablecards.

And, thanks, dswallow.

And, where'd my post count go? I used to be quite active in these forums awhile back. I look like just a complaining greenhorn now. Heh.


----------



## crazi4tv

There seems to be confusion about if HD channels can be received on Limited Basic service. Only local broadcast HD channels (such as ABC, NBC, CBS, CW) are available on the limited basic package, and yes they come in just fine with a cablecard. If you want additional HD channels such as TNT, Sci-Fi, ESPN, Discovery etc, then you will need to upgrade to a higher level of service which does require that a trap on your line be removed.


----------



## MisterWho

Logik2000 said:


> Was it a Tivo/cablecard issue they fixed? I've worked with Customer Relations with 2 other companies (one of them a huuuge problem with a huuuge company and gotten results). I was going to go the CR route after 1 last try with my local office. At the very least, I want to let them know that I bought $2000 worth of HD equipment, $1500 of which can't be returned for refund, based on their assuring me that I could have HD on Limited Basic, with their knowledge that it would be on a Tivo HD with cablecards.
> 
> And, thanks, dswallow.
> 
> And, where'd my post count go? I used to be quite active in these forums awhile back. I look like just a complaining greenhorn now. Heh.


It wasnt a cablecard issue, no. It was, however, an issue where techs had been out, only to not fix the problem and make me reschedule for another day.

After a couple reschedules, I used the link I mentioned and got results in hours.

I was impressed, the tech that came out this time seemed like a super-tech by comparison (he didnt talk on his phone with his girlfriend the whole time, was polite, and did not leave until we were both satisfied the issues were corrected).

I cannot stress enough the difference between the levels of service calling the standard number (and not getting anywhere) versus using the link I provided and getting instant results as well as personal, followup calls.

Again, I highly recommend trying it.


----------



## Logik2000

crazi4tv said:


> There seems to be confusion about if HD channels can be received on Limited Basic service. Only local broadcast HD channels (such as ABC, NBC, CBS, CW) are available on the limited basic package, and yes they come in just fine with a cablecard. If you want additional HD channels such as TNT, Sci-Fi, ESPN, Discovery etc, then you will need to upgrade to a higher level of service which does require that a trap on your line be removed.


Oh. Woops. Sorry. That's exactly what I'm referring to - locals only. I've had Limited Basic for years and kept my ear to the ground as to whether the HD versions of the local channels were available for it. I got a raise, checked Comcast's site, and they were (are) finally available - ABC, NBC, CBS, PBS, CW, Fox. $16 Limited Basic + $10 HD = $26. $60 Standard Basic + $10 HD = $70. I've never been able to justify spending that much for TV, and locals give me plenty to watch.

Sorry for the confusion.

[Edit: Forgot to include in the original story that my cable run *is* RG-6 throughout the house, with the last 6 feet to this TV extended with RG-59, which worked perfectly fine when we tested the HD with a cable box. And to include that the tech supervisor on the phone said that the cable boxes definitely work fine with the Tivo HD. I think he was referring to the Series 3 HD. Different models if I'm correct. And to include that the last on-site tech, when I told him about the trap limitation, said that they don't use traps and didn't see one when he checked the pole before coming in.]


----------



## crazi4tv

Logik2000, sounds like the techs are gaving trouble with the cablecard installation. Look for my posted dated 12/7/08, it contains a complete installation guide and a few troubleshooting tips. Are you still missing channels? I believe the main issue why there are so many problems with installing cablecards on TiVo is because cable providers train their employees on how to install, support and troubleshoot cable company issued equipment. TiVo is considered a third-party consumer electronic device which is purchased by the consumer either on-line or at an electronics store. Putting a cablecard in a slot is easy enough, the problem is that cable companies do not receive training from TiVo on how to install cablecards in their Series 3 or HD DVR.


----------



## pldoolittle

slowbiscuit said:


> Yep, you missed the tech showing up at your door with an a) HD DVR and no cards, because 'the warehouse is out of stock or they're all broken', or b) 2 S-cards, neither of which were initialized correctly. And that's assuming they don't cancel multiple visits first.
> 
> If you get a tech with one or more M-cards, at least one of which works without multiple phone calls, I'll be amazed. Comcast in the ATL is teh suck for these. Let us know how it goes.


I'm not normally a violent person, but in this case I would probably make an exception...

Edit: They called today (Friday) to say that they were out of M cards and could not make todays appointment. But the appointment was set (and confirmed separately with corporate) for Monday... When informed of this, he said that they "might" get some in this weekend. What a complete bunch of idiots...


----------



## psuJC

Logik, I'm in Dunmore. Same exact problem. Just so you know, I switched 2 month ago to standard cable, and... just like the channel lineup you pick up from the steamtown mall.. the HD's work perfectly.

This new one... no work. I tried crazi's idea, called up comcast, they guy checked all the codes and it's fine.

I also went down to the mall yesterday and had them add the digital lineup to the account ( only added 2 dollars, go figure) and my living room tivo picked up the new channels just fine. The bedroom tivo is still doa.... tuning the wrong analog channels, and doing nothing but showing grey screen on all the digital channels. 

The sad thing is they're out of ideas. Noone has a clue why it doesn't work. The tech was talking about you, said he had no luck getting it to work. It was my tivo they tried to upgrade on several occasions for many... MANY hours. I've had 4 techs come out on 6 calls now... and am no closer to solving it than before.


----------



## crazi4tv

psuJC said:


> Logik, I'm in Dunmore. Same exact problem. Just so you know, I switched 2 month ago to standard cable, and... just like the channel lineup you pick up from the steamtown mall.. the HD's work perfectly.
> 
> This new one... no work. I tried crazi's idea, called up comcast, they guy checked all the codes and it's fine.
> 
> I also went down to the mall yesterday and had them add the digital lineup to the account ( only added 2 dollars, go figure) and my living room tivo picked up the new channels just fine. The bedroom tivo is still doa.... tuning the wrong analog channels, and doing nothing but showing grey screen on all the digital channels.
> 
> The sad thing is they're out of ideas. Noone has a clue why it doesn't work. The tech was talking about you, said he had no luck getting it to work. I've had 4 techs come out on 6 calls now... and am no closer to solving it than before.


Are you using Motorola or Scientific Atlantic cards? Are you only receiving channel 2-99?


----------



## psuJC

They're all Scientific Atlanta.

I can only watch channels 2-99, but like I said they're screwed up. All the digital channels give a grey screen.

At least i know i'm not the only one in the area having the same problem.


----------



## crazi4tv

I'm attaching a link for the TiVo screens for Scientific Atlantic cablecards. Before you go to any of these screens, tune to a channel which you do subscribe to but which only displays a grey screen, then press RECORD on your remote; this locks onto a channel that you are having trouble with.

http://www.tivo.com/assets/kdb/SA_MCards_final.pdf (for Multi-Stream cards)

http://www.tivo.com/assets/kdb/SA_SCards_final.pdf (Single-Stream cards)

Here is a link from TiVo regarding when the Guide data and channels do not match:
http://www.tivo.com/setupandsupport.../Troubleshooting_CableCARD_lineup_issues.html

Let me know if any of these links helps you


----------



## psuJC

Well off the bat, I hit record and nothing happens.. but here's what I got going through those screens.

*Network Interface *(Status: Locked)

*CA Screen* (Status: Ready)

*CA Screen 3(Page 5 of the PDF)* says the following:
}Scientific Atlanta Cable Card(tm)
}CA Screen - Active Program
}--------------------------
}No Information Available
}Decrypt Fail Status Time

*CA Screen Page-2* says (SubExpiretime: Friday Jan 16, 2009 9:52:00 PM GMT)

*CP Info Screen* says:
}Auth Status: CP Auth Recived
}LTSID:0x0 PN:0x0 CCI:0x0
}LTSID:0x0 PN:0x0 CCI:0x0
}LTSID:0x0 PN:0x0 CCI:0x0
}LTSID:0x0 PN:0x0 CCI:0x0
}LTSID:0x0 PN:0x0 CCI:0x0
}MKS Period:600 seconds
}Verify Key Status: OK

*Diagnostics*
}Bldr Ver:121
}OS Ver:01.04.01
}Build Time: Nov 11, 2006 11:20:34


----------



## crazi4tv

psuJC~ From what you have posted, the card is receiving a signal from your provider, the card is paired, and the card has been activated. The problem is on the screen that shows "Active Program". this screen indicates if the Cablecard is entitled to display programming on the channel that you have tuned to. This can be caused by a service code issue such as your account is missing the code to activate programming on your card (for each cablecard your have, your cable account must have a service code ie 2 cards, 2 cablecard service codes). It is also possible that the proper signal was not sent to the card to download the correct channel map. Cards need to be "initialized", not just "hit". Cablecards will scramble encrypted programming unless it is properly authorized to decrypt subscribed channels.


----------



## Sefor

Has anyone here having issues where occasionally the system shows video/sound for 2-5 seconds, then sound goes out for 1/2 second, and then the screen goes blank? But when I change to other channel and switch it back, it's fine again. Weird...


----------



## slowbiscuit

pldoolittle said:


> I'm not normally a violent person, but in this case I would probably make an exception...
> 
> Edit: They called today (Friday) to say that they were out of M cards and could not make todays appointment. But the appointment was set (and confirmed separately with corporate) for Monday... When informed of this, he said that they "might" get some in this weekend. What a complete bunch of idiots...


Sounds familiar, they cancelled 3 separate visits for me (I think) before I escalated to corporate. I got the firm impression that the local folks just do not want to fool with the cards, but corporate escalation got them to change their mind. I had the area supervisor and a lead tech out with 2 M-cards the next day (which weren't initialized correctly resulting in multiple phone calls, but they eventually got the right person to send the init hit to the card).

If you get a card and a lot of channels are missing, check the CableCard conditional access screen. If it says anything other than 'Auth: S' (like say 'Auth: MP') then the card was not init'ed correctly. Pairing is separate, but they don't usually have a problem with that. Don't be surprised if it takes a long time to get the channel map downloaded the first time after the cards are paired.


----------



## Logik2000

I haven't had a chance to get things rolling yet, but I did have a few things...

First, crazy4tv. How do you know so much about all of this? Just been reading up? Work for one of the companies? Just curiosity. Your level of (helpful) knowledge is pretty impressive.

Second, the conditional access screen. I've never found it. Is "conditional access" the title of the screen in question or is it an item on a particular screen?

Third, I took a look at the same stuff that psuJC perused. I have the same results on the CA-Active Program screen, but it's the same for both channels I do get and those that I don't. I believe I read last night, though, that such a thing is possible for shows that aren't encrypted to begin with (thus being viewable and not needing authorization).


----------



## pldoolittle

pldoolittle said:


> I'm not normally a violent person, but in this case I would probably make an exception...
> 
> Edit: They called today (Friday) to say that they were out of M cards and could not make todays appointment. But the appointment was set (and confirmed separately with corporate) for Monday... When informed of this, he said that they "might" get some in this weekend. What a complete bunch of idiots...


Update: They called at 5:00 to tell me that my original Monday appt had been given away (actually they claim it never existed which is so ridiculous as to be laughable) and that the earliest available was Christmas Eve 11-3. And the goofball tried to make me feel better by telling me that they haven't had any cards for two weeks and Monday would have been canceled anyway... Wow, I fell much better knowing that even if you hadn't screwed up my appointment I wouldn't have been installed anyway.

I guess I'll update this fiasco again on Monday since I had already taken the day off... $20 says that Christmas Eve doesn't happen either. And I'll throw in a $5 kicker that they screw up my analog S2 and/or internet access while there are here.


----------



## z1nman

I don't know if anyone has had this problem, but any help would be appreciated. I have comcast in palm beach gardens, florida. I have 3 Tivo HDs and all three have a single M cable card. Two work just fine, but on the third one when the cable card is in, I get all of the HD and encrypted digital channels, but my analog channels 2-68 show as not authorized. According to comcast all three cards are authorized the same way.


----------



## moon_tower

Had an appointment to get a cable card for my 2nd Tivo HD for today 2-5. I get on the chat asking where they are. The chat person says that they are not coming because they don't have any cable cards. Nice, no phone call or anything. Cable companies are the worst. I really hope there is a reckoning someday.

I love the customer service of Directv, but with the new satellite locations, if you even have a couple of trees, the technicians don't want to bother installing the new dish. Also, I really have to have the Tivo software. I know the new DTV Tivo hardware is supposed to be coming someday. Maybe all my trees will die by then.

Update: A tech calls me at 5:15 saying that he is running late and that he will be by to install my card in 45 minutes. After an hour and a half, I call his number from call waiting. He said that he went to the warehouse and there were not any cable cards to install. They have rescheduled me for tomorrow. I guess there is going to be a delivery of cable cards? Seems unlikely. I really hate these guys.

I know these stories are like bad beat stories or airline travel stories...Everyone has one and no one wants to hear them, but I feel better.


----------



## rcoates777

Gang -

Comcast is my provider - serving Foxboro, Canton & Dover, MA. Within the last 2 or 3 days I lost a few HD channels - mostly sports channels such as ESPN, ESPN2 but also The History Channel and a couple of others. My neighbor down the street experienced the same thing with his TiVoHD.

But he still has the Comcast STB hooked up and he is getting the missing channels from it.

We both called Comcast and they were clueless.

Has anyone else experienced this? Suggestions?

Thanks.

Bob


----------



## engine12

Merry Christmas.
If I understand all of the posts on here about the cable cards 1 mcard will allow me to record 2 HD shows or 1 and 1 correct?? I just ordered the HDTiVo Yesterday. I also have Comcast here in Hanover,PA so I am expecting problems Also is the Motorola card the better of the 2 brands??? Thanks for all help.


----------



## drhankz

engine12 said:


> Merry Christmas.
> If I understand all of the posts on here about the cable cards 1 mcard will allow me to record 2 HD shows or 1 and 1 correct?? I just ordered the HDTiVo Yesterday. I also have Comcast here in Hanover,PA so I am expecting problems Also is the Motorola card the better of the 2 brands??? Thanks for all help.


A TiVo HD with an "M Card can record two programs.

You don't have a choice Card Suppliers. Your Cable Company
does the choosing for you. Comcast usually uses Moto - but 
I don't know if that is across their whole network. There could
be exceptions if they acquired some other locations from a 
different Cable Company..


----------



## psuJC

engine12 said:


> Merry Christmas.
> If I understand all of the posts on here about the cable cards 1 mcard will allow me to record 2 HD shows or 1 and 1 correct?? I just ordered the HDTiVo Yesterday. I also have Comcast here in Hanover,PA so I am expecting problems Also is the Motorola card the better of the 2 brands??? Thanks for all help.


If they send the techs from Duryea... you're screwed. I finally got mine fixed. I sent a message to that senior vice president from a link earlier, and had a manager call me the next day. two days later they send out a tech, who scrounged up two single stream cards that actually worked.

Here's the story. None of the multi streams will work as they've all been loaded with the wrong channel map. thats why myself and logic have been having problems with the multi streams. All the single streams they have need a firmware upgrade, however that functionality isn't working, so they never successfully download the firmware. The tech they sent managed to get his hand on 2 working single streams... which he confirmed before coming out. As far as he knows, there were no more working single streams there, and they weren't ordering any new ones. They only use scientific atlanta. They have no idea how to fix the problem with the multi streams, apparently corporate is working on it, but it didn't sound like it was a high priority, thus unlikely to get fixed in the near future.

Good luck


----------



## tc2

rcoates777 -

I'm in Foxboro too. I'm having the same issue you're having plus a couple other ones. I had a field tech out Wednesday and he told me they are having an issue in the area with the channels you mentioned. He said he'd escalate to tier two but nothing he could do about it locally. He said it should get resolved within a week. My other issue are I'm losing signal to all my channels on both tuners. Only thing that helps is power cycling the TiVo. I've had that issue for about two months but it only got ridiculous about a week ago. The tech who came out swapped my old S cards for a couple M cards. Worked fine when he left now when I go to a premium channel (like HBO or Showtime) or a lot of digital channels, the cable card info comes up instead of video. I have a second series 3 and that one is working fine except for the loss of a few HD channels. Very frustrating. I've got another tech coming out next Wednesday.


----------



## jstepak

Just a quick heads up - here in the SF Bay Area, Comcast gives us the option of installing our own cable cards (and to save the $19.99 fee to have someone from Comcast come out). I went to the Comcast service center, told the woman at the window that I had a TiVo HD box and she said "Oh, so you'll need a M-card". I agree and she handed me the card. When I got home and installed it, the Guided Setup recognized it as an S-Card (single stream) Then I called Comcast and gave them the serial number (starting with an "NG") they confirmed I had received the S-card by mistake. I asked them how I could identify the M (multistream) card so I would be sure I had an M-card before I left the Comcast office again and she said the serial number would start with an "MA". Just wanted to let you all know in case you are picking up your own card and want to be sure you have the M-card before you leave the Comcast office. Just FYI: In our area, the fee for the card is $1.79 / month. And, you save about $11 dollars if you had a Comcast cable box or $5 if you had 2 boxes and are just returning the second.


----------



## tc2

jstepak -

Comcast just raised the cost of additional cable cards here from $5.00 each to $6.95 each. Anyone else paying this much?


----------



## drhankz

tc2 said:


> jstepak -
> 
> Comcast just raised the cost of additional cable cards here from $5.00 each to $6.95 each. Anyone else paying this much?


FYI - Comcast DOES NOT have consistent pricing across
their Service Area. Each Region negotiates their rates 
with a LOCAL PUC. It is possible some areas still have 
a low price and in my area - I just complained about
the 40% PRICE HIKE to $6.95 from $5.00. I have had 
my cards [5 of them] installed for 3 Years. They 
started at $1.99 per month. It is now MORE THAN a 
*3X* Price increase over just 3 years.

*I THINK IT IS HIGHWAY ROBBERY - Thank You Comcast*  :down:


----------



## cherry ghost

crazi4tv said:


> One common problem that happens is that billing codes are incorrect or missing. Verify that for each cablecard that you have installed that your cable provider has a service code: if you have 4 cards, their system _must_ have 4 cablecard service codes. Also, per the previous poster the card must be "initilized". If the proper signals are not sent, then the card will not decrypt all your channels.
> 
> If you are only receiving unencrypted channels, go to the Diagnostic screen. First, tune to a channels which is not coming in & press Record. Go to TiVo Central, select Messages & Settings, Account & System Information, Diagnostics. Look for *Channel List Received* YES means the channel map has downloaded, NO means the card was unable to acquire a channel map, either because the card was never activated, not paired correctly or because it is not receiving a signal.
> 
> A couple of things to check on the Conditional Access screen is *Con:Yes* which means that the card is connected to the cable system. Also look for *Val:V* which means that the cable system has verified the Host ID (unique 13 digit ID of the Tuner) is valid which occurs if pairing is good. if you see *Val:?* than the Host was not verified as being valid. Towards the bottom of the screen, look for *Auth*, if you see anything other than *S* than that channel is not subscribed for viewing which is caused by either a service code issue or the card was not properly initialized.
> 
> Post back what is on those screens


Any thoughts on my situation here

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=414056

The card that works has,

Con:Yes
Val:V
Auth:MP

The card having problems has,

Con:Yes
Val:?
Auth:Cad


----------



## rcoates777

tc2 said:


> rcoates777 -
> 
> I'm in Foxboro too. I'm having the same issue you're having plus a couple other ones. He said it should get resolved within a week. My other issue are I'm losing signal to all my channels on both tuners. Only thing that helps is power cycling the TiVo. The tech who came out swapped my old S cards for a couple M cards. Worked fine when he left now when I go to a premium channel (like HBO or Showtime) or a lot of digital channels, the cable card info comes up instead of video. I have a second series 3 and that one is working fine except for the loss of a few HD channels.


TC2 -

Thanks for letting us know that you are having the same problem with reception of a few of those channels. I'm constantly amazed that Comcast sends out techs if they already know about a problem in the area.

Your problem of losing signals to both tuners on one of your boxes sounds like a problem with that particular TiVo box. When the tech replaced your S cards for "a couple M cards" was that 2 M cards in the one box or one in each of your 2 TiVos? You no doubt know that you only need 1 M card per TiVo.

Another post of yours said the price of the additional Cable Card went from $5 to $6.95/mo. I'm still paying $1.50/mo. but I guess these charges are negotiated separately for each town. I had requested a single M-Card when I scheduled my installation but Comcast came with 2 S-Cards so I am getting charged for the 2nd one. (Don't get me started!)

Please keep me posted on your progress with the missing channels. I'll let you know what happens in Dover. Comcast is scheduled to visit my neighbor on Saturday (12/27) to look at the "missing channel" problem.

Bob


----------



## HerronScott

tc2 said:


> jstepak -
> 
> Comcast just raised the cost of additional cable cards here from $5.00 each to $6.95 each. Anyone else paying this much?


Here (ex-Adelphia site in Virginia which was purchased by Comcast) we are charged $2.00 for the second one which is up from $1.50.

Scott


----------



## tc2

rcoates777 said:


> Your problem of losing signals to both tuners on one of your boxes sounds like a problem with that particular TiVo box. When the tech replaced your S cards for "a couple M cards" was that 2 M cards in the one box or one in each of your 2 TiVos? You no doubt know that you only need 1 M card per TiVo.


The tech who came out was trying to use the one M card but when he called in for help the rep told him he needed a second m card for my TiVo since it has the cards in the back of it. The second TiVo still has the original 2 s cards in it.

Sounds like I should call TiVo for my loss of signal issue though.


----------



## Lazvon

Received TiVo HD XL on Wednesday.

Called Comcast on Wednesday to get M-Card. They refused to let me drive down and pick one up at store, so scheduled a tech for today between 8:30-11am. Not bad! M-Card raised bill by $2, though should be free they say when I return their crappy Scientific Atlanta HD DVR. This is a former Adelphia area.

Plugged in TiVo to Network, ran through setup, let it update, received software update, rebooted, etc. Things looked as expected with analog channels and guide info.

Tech came this morning. Very nice guy and after they called, arrived within 20 minutes at around 10:15am. So far so good!

He brought (2) two Scientific Atlanta M-Cards just in case. First M-Card inserted and he calls service desk to have them "hit it". Voice on phone reports a "P Pound" error message, assuming this is a P# error. Bummer, ejects first card, tries second card. Same P# error on their end. Talks to them a bit, they have no idea. He calls supervisor, talks to him for a couple, he says the cards are bad, come back and get some different cards.

While he's driving back to office, they seem to figure out a way to "test" the cards at the office. I actually think they are looking up numbers in a database or something because he picked up 8 cards to bring to try and while driving back they call and tell him that 4 of them won't work, and they were able to identify that 4 that "would work".

Tech plugs the card in, calls the service desk person, and they are all happy, everything "looks good". We check some channels and they look right. Previously (before CableCARD) I had the 1-99 channels, and a few of the HD channels on some of them as well. For example, HGTV HD which should be on 229 was on 29 and coming in clear. With "working" CableCARD channels that are working on the right place now.

Unfortunately several channels, everything 100-199, and several HD channels, and of course all of the premium channels (HBO, Cinemax, Starz)... are just BLACK SCREENs. Nothing there. Tech waits around for about 5 minutes, calls supervisor again, supervisor says it'll take a 20+ minutes and some TiVo's just have to be restarted. We wait another 15 minutes.

Like a sucker (since I've already heard him have next customer called twice to tell them he's late) I decided to trust that the channels will eventually come in and let him go. I go ahead and reboot the TiVo as well just in case. That was 6 hours ago, still none of the channels that should be there.

I call 1-800-COMCAST, and they're coming back tomorrow morning at 11am. Person on the phone says there is absolutely NOTHING that can be done because the tech has to come on site and re-program the CableCARD. I question this, asking if the billing system can't be updated or something and sent to the card, and they respond that no, a Tech definitely has to come out and reprogram the card, or bring a re-programed card. Oh well, we'll see tomorrow.

Just for reference here is some of then info gathered while I'm "locked" on HBO HD which just displays a black screen.

*Network Interface-DAVIC:* Status: Locked

*CA Screen:* Status: *Not Staged* _(this doesn't look right)_

*CA Screen 3(Page 5 of the PDF) says the following:*
Scientific Atlanta Cable Card(tm)
CA Screen - Active Program (1)
--------------------------
[LTSID-PrgNo-Status-ECM-CCI-EID]
4-2001-*Ent*-0-0-0 _(looks like it the card is subscribed to channel)_
---Elemetry Streams---
[ Stream Type-Pid number ]
0x05-0x0056 0x02-0x00C2 0x81-00C3

*CA Screen Page-2 says:*
*LastErrorTime*: Mon Jan 1, 1996 12:01:28 AM GMT _(this a bad thing?)_
SubExpiretime: Mon Jan 1, 1996 12:00:00 AM GMT

*CP Info Screen says:*
Auth Status: CP Auth Recived
LTSID:0x3 PN:0xf3e CCI:0x0
LTSID:0x4 PN:0xf3e CCI:0x0
LTSID:0x0 PN:0x0 CCI:0x0
LTSID:0x0 PN:0x0 CCI:0x0
LTSID:0x0 PN:0x0 CCI:0x0
LTSID:0x0 PN:0x0 CCI:0x0
MKS Period:600 seconds
Verify Key Status: OK

*Diagnostics:*
Bldr Ver:121
OS Ver:01.04.01
Build Time: Nov 11, 2006 11:20:34


----------



## CharlesH

Lazvon said:


> He brought (2) two Scientific Atlanta M-Cards just in case. First M-Card inserted and he calls service desk to have them "hit it". Voice on phone reports a "P Pound" error message, assuming this is a P# error. Bummer, ejects first card, tries second card. Same P# error on their end. Talks to them a bit, they have no idea. He calls supervisor, talks to him for a couple, he says the cards are bad, come back and get some different cards.


Having the service desk say that the cablecard returned an error status is a bad sign. Given that TiVo's have no hardware to send cablecard status (or anything else) upstream to the cable system, any error status seen by the service desk has to be something internal to their network. With some systems, it needs to be specifically told that host is one-way(like the TiVo), so it knows not to expect anything back from them.


----------



## Lazvon

CharlesH said:


> Having the service desk say that the cablecard returned an error status is a bad sign. Given that TiVo's have no hardware to send cablecard status (or anything else) upstream to the cable system, any error status seen by the service desk has to be something internal to their network. With some systems, it needs to be specifically told that host is one-way(like the TiVo), so it knows not to expect anything back from them.


The replacement card worked fine. Unfortunately I was listening to the very nice, but just an installer, interpret what the person on the telephone was saying... so who knows exactly what the lady on the other end said. But he was sure it was a "P#" error.


----------



## cherry ghost

cherry ghost said:


> Any thoughts on my situation here
> 
> http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=414056
> 
> The card that works has,
> 
> Con:Yes
> Val:V
> Auth:MP
> 
> The card having problems has,
> 
> Con:Yes
> Val:?
> Auth:Cad


Fixed

Finally got someone who knows what he's doing to help me.

Con:Yes
Val:V
Auth:S

On both cards


----------



## PaJo

We were using our new HD Tivo for about a week, it was working good but we were very limited with what we could receive and the channels were off numerically. We just got our M card from Comcast tonight , it did not look good for a while

The installer was nice enough but really did not seem to know what he was doing. He warned me several times they have trouble with M cards.

When he was finished calling in the numbers we tested the channels but had nothing but some message the on the screen stating the Tivo system was acquiring channel information. After several minutes, the installer gave me his cell phone number and took off because he had other appointments.

After about 45 minutes and still no channels, I decided to try again. First, I called Comcast and asked the lady to send an authorization hit and she said everything was already OK and I would need another tech visit. Actually, at first she argued and said I needed a tech visit to get an authorization hit but I argued that she can send it just as she would if I changed my premium channels. She was quiet for a long time then said she did all she could do and it still didn't work, she scheduled a service call.

I also called and got voice mail on the installers cell phone - so I removed the M card, rebooted the Tivo and started all over. Once the tivo was booted up and I could get some channels again without any card inserted, I installed the M card again and used the trouble shooting guides on www.tivo.com and saw that everything seemed to be activated and working but I had "no authorization" and NO channels, not even over the air.

I called Comcast again and got a different woman and after explaining she said she could send the authorization. She also wanted me to reboot again shortly after she sent the authorization "hit" because the Tivo still did nothing, no channels at all - but just as I was explaining it would take a long time to reboot the Tivo, the installer was back at the front door so I thanked her and told her the installer was there now.

Not long after the installer walked in the door the channels started to come back on line. Apparently the second woman did the right thing and it took a few minutes to show up. The installer first told me it is normal and to take so long on a Tivo because they need to reboot and download stuff before you can use them. He also told me the Tivos usually have problems and take a long time to get going. I disagreed and said I believed it was the second woman that fixed it by sending the authorization hit. He started talking about the cablecards not working in the tivos as well as the Comcast boxes. I listened a bit more and just said thanks as I walked him to the door.

I installed several access cards in Dtivos and never had a bit of problems, usually was working within a few seconds.


----------



## Logik2000

psuJC said:


> The tech they sent managed to get his hand on 2 working single streams... which he confirmed before coming out. As far as he knows, there were no more working single streams there, and they weren't ordering any new ones.


/Logik2000 glares at psuJC with death in his eyes...

But that is *great* info to have - 1) That there are cards out there that work (in fact, I commented to the guy who was here 12/24 about the idea of upgrading cards before bringing them, since it appeared to be unique to our situations/Tivos) 2) That a person only a few miles away, having an identical problem at exactly the same time has been fixed. Order shmorder. They have other service areas within the company with Scientific-Atlanta cards. They sure as hell are going to be ordering some cards whether they know it yet or not. Heh.

My running account of this debacle - http://logikland.com/comcass/


----------



## seanmcsean

I absolutely dread having to call Comcast for any reason whatsoever.

This experience is no different from any other previous experience.

I called up my local Comcast office in southeastern CT to get myself a shiny new M card for my fantastic new HD TiVo. Naturally, I expected the worst given my past customer services calls to this delightfully competent and bargain priced service. *tries not to swallow own tongue, making death quick and pain free*

My local office had no idea what I was talking about. I tried to explain to them that _yes,_ you _can_ buy your _own_ TiVo, and _no,_ you have other options besides the Comcast DVR.

Since my local nitwit had just crawled out of the ocean for the first time, I decided to take my chances with the general 1800comcast number. The first representative tried to explain to me that no such device (a cablecard) existed in singe or multi stream form. So I told him that his services were no longer needed and I wished to speak to someone else. From there, I got my lovely grade school dropout tech on the other line, who also didn't know that you could purchase your own TiVo. That conversation ended with him saying "why don't you just use the Comcast DVR."

I'm calling back on Monday in hopes that I just received their "B" squad folks on the weekend.

Is it so hard to understand that all I want to do is use my new TiVo without renting a cable box from the greedy knuckle dragging troglodytes from comcast?

And people wonder why I pray daily (and would resort to sacrificing livestock, if needed) that AT&T runs fiber out my way to give me UVERSE.


----------



## psuJC

Logik2000 said:


> /Logik2000 glares at psuJC with death in his eyes...
> 
> But that is *great* info to have - 1) That there are cards out there that work (in fact, I commented to the guy who was here 12/24 about the idea of upgrading cards before bringing them, since it appeared to be unique to our situations/Tivos) 2) That a person only a few miles away, having an identical problem at exactly the same time has been fixed. Order shmorder. They have other service areas within the company with Scientific-Atlanta cards. They sure as hell are going to be ordering some cards whether they know it yet or not. Heh.
> 
> My running account of this debacle - http://logikland.com/comcass/


Sorry, I emailed them using that link from earlier, and the next day heard back from someone at corporate. I explained the situation, and a couple days later heard back from a supervisor who sent the guy out. If you havn't already, and don't get anywhere, try sending a message to them. fixing the underlying problem obviously isn't a priority, you just have to hope they find a couple cards that work. http://www.comcast.com/Corporate/Customers/customercare.html
I'm anxiously awaiting verizon to bring FIOS to us. The fact there's no competition just makes comcast suck even more.


----------



## Logik2000

seanmcsean said:


> And people wonder why I pray daily (and would resort to sacrificing livestock, if needed) that AT&T runs fiber out my way to give me UVERSE.


Trust me. If any other option was available, I'd move so fast it would cause a time warp.  Worst customer service I've ever experienced. And that includes a pretty intense disability rights dust up with a particular department store a year or so ago. Comcast is working hard now, but it took getting to this point to make things happen. They may fix it, ultimately, and I'll give kudos for that, but it's been a pathetic mess up to this point. If they told me on that very first call, when I ordered, that Tivos could be this difficult, I would have just stuck with what I had. But again, the woman had no idea what cablecards were and then took some convincing that they do indeed pull in HD. A simple cheat sheet with pertitnent information like this should be extremely simple to distribute and stick in their script binders. (I worked in a call center for a few years long ago) Oy...


----------



## rcoates777

Call me naïve but I still can't get over what a lousy job Comcast does especially with regard to ill informed CSRs. And while my few chats with them have been frustrating they pale in comparison to some of the threads I read here. Most of the people hanging out on this forum know more than the CSRs and we don't do it for a living!

After the bogus information I got today from a "senior rep" I was motivated to look at my March 2008 issue of Condemner Reports where they rated "digital TV service." Of the 12 Service Providers Comcast came in 10th - only Charter & Mediacom were worse. And under the 'Support' category only Charter was worse. Verion FiOS got top grades in all categories.

Granted, Consumer Reports can be a nit picking bunch of old ladies (can we still say 'old ladies'?) but in this case I think they got it right.

My town is wired for FiOS but the cable component has not yet been approved. I can't imagine anyone (except the terminally lazy) not switching.

*** BULLETIN ***

Just as I'm finishing up this posting my wife walked in with the mail which included the Comcast bill! Gee, it only went up $4 this month.

Hey, also in the mail was the latest CR (Feb 2009) which rated TV Service again. Comcast is now 14th out of 16 with bad Support. Verizion FiOS is still #1 but their Support ratings have dropped also - still better than Comcast however.

Bob


----------



## bizzy

About a week ago, my Tivo let me know that SPEED channel in HD had been added to my Comcast lineup at channel 731. Unfortunately, it hasn't worked since then. Looking at the conditional access cablecard screen. I see "Auth: NOT_SUBSCRIBED". This strikes me as odd since I can get the SPEED in SD.

So I call in to Comcast support, and get a very nice old lady. She tried her darndest to help, but could find nothing in her system saying that the SF Bay Area had SPEED in HD; especially on channel 731. At that point I wrote it off as a scheduling misunderstanding between Comcast and Tivo, and that Comcast would eventually somday be adding the channel.

The odd thing is, I was over at my cousin's house a couple of days ago, and she has the Motorola HD STB from Comcast. It also claimed SPEED HD was on 731; but also just displayed some sort of "Channel unavailable" message when I tried to watch.

Anyone know whats going on? Think I should play CSR roulette with Comcast a few more times?


----------



## btwyx

bizzy said:


> About a week ago, my Tivo let me know that SPEED channel in HD had been added to my Comcast lineup at channel 731.


I hope SpeedHD turns up for real, I've been waiting for that. No peeps about it down here in the South Bay.


----------



## drhankz

rcoates777 said:


> Just as I'm finishing up this posting my wife walked in with the mail which included the Comcast bill! Gee, it only went up $4 this month.
> Bob


You're LUCKY - I have 6 Comcast CableCards and this month 
their price went up 40%. In the three years I have had these 
CableCards installed - they have gone up more than 300% in 
Three Years.


----------



## seanmcsean

One of the main reasons I got a TiVo was because I wanted to get rid of the cable box I rent from Comcast. I also wanted a DVR, naturally. DVR with comcast runs about 16 bucks a month where I live. That is absolutely obscene. I'm not giving that cancerous corporation one more dime. 

If I can't get cablecards to work from Comcast, the TiVo is being returned. Every time I call comcast, something gets $&#37;#(@ed up worse than it was before.

If I didn't have to demolish my neighbor across the street's house, and then cut down every tree in both yards, I'd have a friggen dish by now. Comcast is just an embarrassment.


----------



## drhankz

seanmcsean said:


> If I can't get cablecards to work from Comcast, the TiVo is being returned. Every time I call comcast, something gets $%#(@ed up worse than it was before.


TRUST ME :up: CableCards from Comcast in a TiVo work GREAT.

The only problem is getting Comcast to PROVISION them Correctly.

That process can make you feel like you died and went to HELL. 
Some Comcast Areas are BETTER than others.


----------



## seanmcsean

drhankz said:


> Some Comcast Areas are BETTER than others.


Given past service quality, I'm not very optimistic about Comcast in my area. My area has only been Comcast for about 2 years now. It used to be Adelphia. From what I read about Adelphia migrations, processes such as these tend to be eternally frustrating. This also could be a result of years of built up ire and frustration with Comcast as a whole. I was kind of hoping with all the economic downturn, that Comcast would be broken up and sold off into parts. That way I'd have at least an outside shot at decent cable service.

I don't particularly want to hook the TIVO up to piggyback off of the existing cable box. That kind of defeats the purpose, at least in my opinion. If I'm being naive about this, please let me know.

Alas, tomorrow is another day, and that means another call into my local Comcast branch to see if I can get the cablecards. I'm hoping that I just received bad advice from a few representatives on Saturday.


----------



## drhankz

seanmcsean said:


> Given past service quality, I'm not very optimistic about Comcast in my area. My area has only been Comcast for about 2 years now. It used to be Adelphia.
> 
> I agree 100% - Previous Adelphia Customers who are now Comcast
> are usually the worse Customer Service Areas.
> 
> We wish you GOOD LUCK with your Process.
> 
> Part of the difficulty is Adelphia Systems were so different from Comcast
> the transition is extremely difficult to get the two old systems to work
> together.


----------



## seanmcsean

I'm hoping I luck out tomorrow. I've got the TiVo wireless adapter on the way, and it should arrive tomorrow. I'm going to hook everything up and get it ready for a cablecard installation. 

I'm glad that TiVo has a 30 day policy on new activations. This sucker is going to go right back to Amazon.com if Comcast can't get its act together. I've wanted a DVR for years, but given my past experiences with Comcast, there is absolutely no way that I'm going to be in a customer service holding pattern for malfunctioning equipment. I've been seconds away from pulling the plug completely on cable service as a result of my dealings with them.


----------



## drhankz

seanmcsean said:


> I'm hoping I luck out tomorrow. I've got the TiVo wireless adapter on the way, and it should arrive tomorrow. I'm going to hook everything up and get it ready for a cablecard installation.


It is EXTREMELY Important to get the TiVo Working a long time before
the CableCard and Tech show up. DO NOT WAIT - get it working now.

The one drawback to TiVo is it is NOT READY the first time you power 
it up. I have my TiVo's working a Week before any CableCard shows 
up. Then the Install is 15 Minutes and all done. NO PAIN at all.


----------



## seanmcsean

Yeah, I'm waiting on the wireless adapter to show up before I rip apart my entertainment center. I don't have a home phone line, so that piece is crucial!

Amazon Prime will be delivering that to me tomorrow  I love amazon prime!


----------



## drhankz

seanmcsean said:


> Amazon Prime will be delivering that to me tomorrow  I love amazon prime!


Ditto to that one


----------



## NowPlaying

bizzy said:


> About a week ago, my Tivo let me know that SPEED channel in HD had been added to my Comcast lineup at channel 731. Unfortunately, it hasn't worked since then. Looking at the conditional access cablecard screen. I see "Auth: NOT_SUBSCRIBED". This strikes me as odd since I can get the SPEED in SD.
> 
> So I call in to Comcast support, and get a very nice old lady. She tried her darndest to help, but could find nothing in her system saying that the SF Bay Area had SPEED in HD; especially on channel 731. At that point I wrote it off as a scheduling misunderstanding between Comcast and Tivo, and that Comcast would eventually somday be adding the channel.
> 
> The odd thing is, I was over at my cousin's house a couple of days ago, and she has the Motorola HD STB from Comcast. It also claimed SPEED HD was on 731; but also just displayed some sort of "Channel unavailable" message when I tried to watch.
> 
> Anyone know whats going on? Think I should play CSR roulette with Comcast a few more times?


I have the same thing going on. I get Speed Channel in SD on channel 408 but the HD channel 731 is black. I hope it gets sorted out before race season starts.


----------



## HerronScott

drhankz said:


> seanmcsean said:
> 
> 
> 
> Given past service quality, I'm not very optimistic about Comcast in my area. My area has only been Comcast for about 2 years now. It used to be Adelphia.
> 
> I agree 100% - Previous Adelphia Customers who are now Comcast
> are usually the worse Customer Service Areas.
> 
> Part of the difficulty is Adelphia Systems were so different from Comcast
> the transition is extremely difficult to get the two old systems to work
> together.
> 
> 
> 
> Tell me about it! Comcast has gone through several iterations of slowly getting the billing to be the same and every time they manage to mess up my bill which in turns messes with my cableCARD activation. My last bill went from $130 to $180 with no change in service as they eliminated the final vestiges of Adelphia's old SilverPAK bundles but somehow managed to not remove the $49.99 base cable charge while adding the new $78.95 digital preferred with 1 pay charge (remaining costs are for Internet service). I called billing and they fixed it but in doing so they managed to disable most of the digital channels and HBO so I had to call tech support who fixed that! I can't wait to see what the bill looks like next month.
> 
> I don't have a problem with Comcast's cable or Internet service in my area but we are definitely still going through integration hell and I'll be glad when it's finally over.
> 
> Scott
Click to expand...


----------



## caliwxdude

Hi guys, just got a new ("pre-loved") TiVo HD for Christmas from the parents and finally got it home tonight to get a CableCARD in it. I had already completed the guided setup and stuff at my parents' house in SoCal, so I thought all I had to do was slam the CableCARD in it, call to have Comcast pair it and I'd be good to go. I had my roommate pick up an M-Card from the San Jose Comcast office that's right down the street from our place (they handed it over to her no questions asked, which I thought was a little weird, but I got my card so it's all good). 

Anyway, I got home, plugged it in and it installed the Fall 2008 software update. After that finished, I slid in the CableCARD and embarked on Call #1 to Comcast. Read the Host and Data info to the CSR, she hits the card, TiVo starts downloading the channel map and she tells me I'm good to go. I get off the phone with her before I've tested all of my channels, which was my first mistake of the night. Lo and behold, I'm only getting the limited basic and broadcast HD channels--none of the other channels that I previously got with my Comcast HD box. 

I wait a few minutes, then call Comcast again. CSR #2 confirm the CableCARD info, and send a few hits to the box. No dice. He schedules a tech visit, first appointment when Comcast and I are mutually available isn't until Wednesday. No way I'm sitting here with a TiVo HD that's practically useless to me until Wednesday. 

So I gave up for a while, and then decided to follow the process for viewing an encrypted channel's Conditional Access screen. It was showing "Auth: MP," which according to the TiVo's support guide is another CableCARD error. Dug around this site a bit, and apparently the first CSR never sent an initialization hit to the CableCARD. Time to pick up the phone and dial 1-800-COMCAST again. 

This time, I think I've gotten a decent CSR since he seems to have dealt with CableCARDs and TiVos before. I told him that I think I need an initialization hit, and he sends that command after again verifying the CableCARD serial number (first time we verified that one) and the Host/Data info. After he sent the initialization hit, BAM. All the channels came in. Then he started to tell me he's helped a lot of customers with TiVos, and how he thinks the TiVo software is "far superior" than the Comcast boxes. No duh...but at least some people within Comcast are competent enough to realize their product is mostly crap.

Bottom line: look for that "Auth: MP" message on the Conditional Access screen for an encrypted channel. If it's there, call Comcast and ask for that initialization hit. It works.


----------



## PaulNEPats

Well... now Comcast is charging my area 6.95 per cable card. That puts it at a buck less than a comcast dvr itself. Anyone else find this ridiculous?


----------



## drhankz

PaulNEPats said:


> Well... now Comcast is charging my area 6.95 per cable card. That puts it at a buck less than a comcast dvr itself. Anyone else find this ridiculous?


Makes PERFECT :down: Sense to me.

Here is the LOGIC.

They want you on their DVR instead of an independent DVR.

WHY?

Because with their DVR you can order VOD.

They makes LOTS of EXTRA money from that service which they
lose from non-Comcast DVR's. Therefore lets try to make the extra
bucks by continually jacking up the CableCard Prices until we get
them to switch.

It's the OLDEST marketing trick in the BOOK.* "CONTROL THE CUSTOMER"*


----------



## HerronScott

PaulNEPats said:


> Well... now Comcast is charging my area 6.95 per cable card. That puts it at a buck less than a comcast dvr itself. Anyone else find this ridiculous?


That does sound outrageous. Does your rate card have a listing for CableCARD (dual CableCARD for non-Comcast HD PVRs requiring two cards) if you have a Series 3? And does this mean that you aren't getting the first one free with the primary outlet (our rate card show CableCARD - primary outlet rental charge as No Charge)?

Scott


----------



## slowbiscuit

PaulNEPats said:


> Well... now Comcast is charging my area 6.95 per cable card. That puts it at a buck less than a comcast dvr itself. Anyone else find this ridiculous?


That sounds like the extra digital outlet charge, not the card charge itself.


----------



## drhankz

slowbiscuit said:


> That sounds like the extra digital outlet charge, not the card charge itself.


The CARD is considered the Extra Digital Outlet since without it 
there is no digital channels that can be received [aka decoded]!

That is how Comcast lists the CARD Charge.


----------



## Wiley1

crazi4tv said:


> There seems to be confusion about if HD channels can be received on Limited Basic service. Only local broadcast HD channels (such as ABC, NBC, CBS, CW) are available on the limited basic package, and yes they come in just fine with a cablecard. If you want additional HD channels such as TNT, Sci-Fi, ESPN, Discovery etc, then you will need to upgrade to a higher level of service which does require that a trap on your line be removed.


I need some clarification on this subject. Currently I have a series-3 HD XL box connected to Comcast with limited service. I get channels 1-31 plus a bunch of digital channels with numbers like 85-104. This is fine with me except that the program guide doesn't correlate so I am unable to record from any digital channel except by setting up a manual recording. Reading through this forum, I got the impression that I could use a cablecard to translate these digital channels to regular numbers that would appear in the Program Guide.

But, when the Comcast service guy called to set up the appointment, he convinced me that I would actually LOSE channels because the cable card would take over the channel lineup and effectively block the ones I am not technically paying for.

Can anybody tell me the straight poop?


----------



## MisterWho

Trying to get my new Tivo HD set up with cablecards but Comcast ATL insist that I must use two multistream cards and of course pay an additional $1.50 for the second card. 

I think Ill just have them bring the two cards (since one may not work anyway) and after the first is installed insist the installer take the second back with him. They surely cant charge me when I have only taken one cablecard from them (hopefully their system would only show the one cablecard active on my account as well).

Also, with the packages such as Digital Preferred, are you guys getting HD stations as well because of course they insist that is $7 extra too.

Thanks


----------



## crazi4tv

Wiley1 said:


> I need some clarification on this subject. Currently I have a series-3 HD XL box connected to Comcast with limited service. I get channels 1-31 plus a bunch of digital channels with numbers like 85-104. This is fine with me except that the program guide doesn't correlate so I am unable to record from any digital channel except by setting up a manual recording. Reading through this forum, I got the impression that I could use a cablecard to translate these digital channels to regular numbers that would appear in the Program Guide.
> 
> But, when the Comcast service guy called to set up the appointment, he convinced me that I would actually LOSE channels because the cable card would take over the channel lineup and effectively block the ones I am not technically paying for.
> 
> Can anybody tell me the straight poop?


First, click on this link from the TiVo website:

http://www.tivo.com/setupandsupport...t_Guide_Data_for_Rebroadcast_HD_Channels.html

Cablecards are a security device, which when inserted will scramble encrypted channels until your subscribed channels are authorized for viewing. When the card is properly paired and authorized, only the channels that are included in the package that you subscribe to will display. You will need to rerun guided setup. When you enter your zip code the TiVo service knows which channel lineup to download to your TiVo. In about 24 hours the Guide data should have program information for about 2 weeks in advance which will allow you to browse through your programming and set future programs to record.

As far as losing channels, it sounds like the Qam tuner is picking up channels which would display channel numbers like 85.1 etc, so I don't know in your case if the Qam tuner is picking up channels which are not part of your cable package.


----------



## HerronScott

MisterWho said:


> Also, with the packages such as Digital Preferred, are you guys getting HD stations as well because of course they insist that is $7 extra too.
> 
> Thanks


At least with our Comcast franchise there is no additional charge to receive the HD version of channels that are in the package that you subscribe to. I have Digital Preferred with 1 premium channel and get 30 HD channels plus the HBO HD channel. I think the only HD channels that I don't get are the other premium ones (Cinemax, Showtime and Starz) and NFL Network HD which is part of the Sports & Entertainment package.

Our bill only has the following entries:

Digital preferred with 1 premium (HBO) $78.95
CableCARD (dual CableCARD for non-Comcast HD PVR needing 2) $2.00
Performance High-Speed Internet $42.95

Scott


----------



## crazi4tv

MisterWho said:


> Trying to get my new Tivo HD set up with cablecards but Comcast ATL insist that I must use two multistream cards and of course pay an additional $1.50 for the second card.
> 
> I think Ill just have them bring the two cards (since one may not work anyway) and after the first is installed insist the installer take the second back with him. They surely cant charge me when I have only taken one cablecard from them (hopefully their system would only show the one cablecard active on my account as well).
> 
> Also, with the packages such as Digital Preferred, are you guys getting HD stations as well because of course they insist that is $7 extra too.
> 
> Thanks


The person you spoke to may be confused as to which TiVo unit needs 2 cards in order to decrypt both tuners. The Series 3 requires a card for each tuner, the HD DVR will work with just 1 Multi-Stream card inserted in slot 1. If an M-card is inserted in slot 1, any card inserted in slot 2 will be ignored (HD DVR only). As far as packages it depends on which HD channels you want to receive. If you do not currently subscribe to a digital package then you will receive only the local broadcast HD channels. If you want HD channels such as TNT, ESPN, Discovery etc then you do need to subscribe to the digital package that those channels are included in. Each market has different rates, package names and policies.


----------



## HerronScott

drhankz said:


> The CARD is considered the Extra Digital Outlet since without it
> there is no digital channels that can be received [aka decoded]!
> 
> That is how Comcast lists the CARD Charge.


Comcast doesn't charge us for an additional digital outlet for each cableCARD. You get the first one free as part of the primary outlet and then they charge you $2.00 for the second one if required on the same primary outlet for the original TiVo Series 3. The rate card lists this second one a cableCARD (dual CableCARD for non-Comcast HD PVRs requiring two cards).

If we had a second TiVo with cableCARDs, that would require another outlet charge which is $3.00 here for a Digital Starter, Classic, or Preferred additional outlet. It's unclear whether the first cableCARD would be free on the additional outlet or whether we'd have to pay $4.00 for 2 cableCARDs. We'll find out soon as I plan on getting cableCARDs for our second TiVo.

Scott


----------



## crazi4tv

drhankz said:


> Makes PERFECT :down: Sense to me.
> 
> Here is the LOGIC.
> 
> They want you on their DVR instead of an independent DVR.
> 
> WHY?
> 
> Because with their DVR you can order VOD.
> 
> They makes LOTS of EXTRA money from that service which they
> lose from non-Comcast DVR's. Therefore lets try to make the extra
> bucks by continually jacking up the CableCard Prices until we get
> them to switch.
> 
> It's the OLDEST marketing trick in the BOOK.* "CONTROL THE CUSTOMER"*


VOD is a *FREE* service included with any digital package. The Network stations provide the VOD content to cable companies which in turn provide that same VOD programming to their customers. Cable co DVR rental fees are nothing more than a fee for renting their equipment; it is not a "marketing trick" to make money off of VOD. If a customer wants to order Pay-Per-View content such as boxing or recently release DVD's, iN DEMAND Networks-not the cable company-controls that content and receives the fees for any programming ordered by the customer.


----------



## dmbpj

I just got a Tivo HD for Xmas and I have the comcast cable guy coming out to put in my M-Card this Friday and I was wondering if it is best for me to hook up the tivo and update all the software before he gets here?

Thanks.


----------



## crazi4tv

dmbpj said:


> I just got a Tivo HD for Xmas and I have the comcast cable guy coming out to put in my M-Card this Friday and I was wondering if it is best for me to hook up the tivo and update all the software before he gets here?
> 
> Thanks.


YES. The TiVo needs an internet connection in order to connect with the TiVo server, so determine ahead of time if you will use a wireless, dial-up or cable modem connection. If you already have a cable jack in the room with your TiVo and have an extra coaxial cable, connect the coax to the "Cable in" jack on the TiVo and verify if you can pick up unencrypted channels. This indicates if the TiVo is receiving a signal. You need to run the Guided Setup. By doing this before the installer arrives, it will help make the installation go smoother.


----------



## dmbpj

crazi4tv said:


> YES. The TiVo needs an internet connection in order to connect with the TiVo server, so determine ahead of time if you will use a wireless, dial-up or cable modem connection. If you already have a cable jack in the room with your TiVo and have an extra coaxial cable, connect the coax to the "Cable in" jack on the TiVo and verify if you can pick up unencrypted channels. This indicates if the TiVo is receiving a signal. You need to run the Guided Setup. By doing this before the installer arrives, it will help make the installation go smoother.


Great. Thanks. I am hard wired with an ethernet cable to my network. Just wanted to be sure I should update it myself to the newest software.


----------



## crazi4tv

dmbpj said:


> Great. Thanks. I am hard wired with an ethernet cable to my network. Just wanted to be sure I should update it myself to the newest software.


Do you have any idea if the installer will give you Motorla cards or Scientific Atlantic?

On 12/7/08 I posted an easy to follow installation guide for Motorola cards, but should also work for Scientific Atlantic cards. To have a successful installation, the technician needs to follow the right installation steps, then paired properly by your cable provider and then the card needs to be sent the correct signal in order for the card to recognize which channels are authorized for viewing.


----------



## dmbpj

crazi4tv said:


> Do you have any idea if the installer will give you Motorla cards or Scientific Atlantic?
> 
> On 12/7/08 I posted an easy to follow installation guide for Motorola cards, but should also work for Scientific Atlantic cards. To have a successful installation, the technician needs to follow the right installation steps, then paired properly by your cable provider and then the card needs to be sent the correct signal in order for the card to recognize which channels are authorized for viewing.


This the one you mean?

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=6898883#post6898883


----------



## crazi4tv

dmbpj said:


> This the one you mean?
> 
> http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=6898883#post6898883


yep, that be the one. That guide has worked for many a successful TiVo installation.


----------



## crazi4tv

What area do you live in? some areas have reported higher successfull installations than others.


----------



## cherry ghost

Picked up an M-Card today at the service center for my HD that was previously used for OTA only. Installation went perfectly. Thank god for no more truck roll required in Chicago.


----------



## dmbpj

crazi4tv said:


> What area do you live in? some areas have reported higher successfull installations than others.


I live in Sacramento, CA


----------



## crazi4tv

dmbpj said:


> I live in Sacramento, CA


I have a feeling that you will be just fine when you get your installation.


----------



## Wiley1

Thanks for the reply, but you did not answer any of my questions.


----------



## Wiley1

crazi4tv said:


> First, click on this link from the TiVo website:
> 
> http://www.tivo.com/setupandsupport...t_Guide_Data_for_Rebroadcast_HD_Channels.html
> 
> Cablecards are a security device, which when inserted will scramble encrypted channels until your subscribed channels are authorized for viewing. When the card is properly paired and authorized, only the channels that are included in the package that you subscribe to will display. You will need to rerun guided setup. When you enter your zip code the TiVo service knows which channel lineup to download to your TiVo. In about 24 hours the Guide data should have program information for about 2 weeks in advance which will allow you to browse through your programming and set future programs to record.
> 
> As far as losing channels, it sounds like the Qam tuner is picking up channels which would display channel numbers like 85.1 etc, so I don't know in your case if the Qam tuner is picking up channels which are not part of your cable package.


I can already get channels 1-32 and 10 or 12 "clear QAM" digital channels. However, the Tivo Program Guide only covers channels 1-32. I can only record from the "clear QAM" channels if I set up a manual recording.
My question:
If I order a cablecard from Comcast, will I gain any new capability.
Will I lose any of the channels that I get now?


----------



## a68oliver

Wiley1 said:


> My question:
> If I order a cablecard from Comcast, will I gain any new capability.
> Will I lose any of the channels that I get now?


If the cablecards are programmed correctly by Comcast......

You should gain the capability to record from the clear QAM channels using the guide.

You should not lose any channels that are in the PACKAGE YOU SUBSCRIBE TO. If you are receiving channels (by accident or mistake) that are not part of your subscription package, they will likely be blocked by the cablecards.

If the clear QAM channels you are referring to are your HD locals, they are part of your basic cable package and you should not lose them. Your channel lineup card and/or package description usually has very fine print that says that the local digitals are included in basic. Comcast doesn't usually want to promote that fact. They want to upsell a digital lineup package and DVR, etc.

What channels are you receiving that you are worried may be lost with the cablecards?


----------



## drhankz

HerronScott said:


> Comcast doesn't charge us for an additional digital outlet for each cableCARD. You get the first one free as part of the primary outlet and then they charge you $2.00 for the second one if required on the same primary outlet for the original TiVo Series 3. The rate card lists this second one a cableCARD (dual CableCARD for non-Comcast HD PVRs requiring two cards).
> 
> If we had a second TiVo with cableCARDs, that would require another outlet charge which is $3.00 here for a Digital Starter, Classic, or Preferred additional outlet. It's unclear whether the first cableCARD would be free on the additional outlet or whether we'd have to pay $4.00 for 2 cableCARDs. We'll find out soon as I plan on getting cableCARDs for our second TiVo.
> 
> Scott


Each Comcast Region negotiates a Contract with their local PUC.

There is NO Consistency from one region to another.

Obviously your region is more cost effective than mine :down:


----------



## dmbpj

crazi4tv said:


> I have a feeling that you will be just fine when you get your installation.


you mean using your method, or they do a good job installing in my area?


----------



## pmm1221

I've got Comcast in Montgomery County, MD and they just told me on the phone that I can pick up an M-Card at the Comcast location for self-install and that there's no additional charge.

We'll see if that works out.


----------



## Logik2000

pmm1221 said:


> I've got Comcast in Montgomery County, MD and they just told me on the phone that I can pick up an M-Card at the Comcast location for self-install and that there's no additional charge.
> 
> We'll see if that works out.


The absence of Comcast installer fingerprints on the card assures a smooth installation. Heh.

My tale of woe continues. I've begun a blog: logikland.com/comcass

Haven't added it yet, but the latest update is that I spoke with #29 yesterday. She said there was work ordered for me for the weekend and then explained that the work was actually "on their end" when I pointed out that I played Rock Band all day on the TV that was supposed to be fixed. She said that "their end" was the reason I got no call or visit. She said I should be working now and asked if I had tried it yet. Asked how I was supposed to have tried it if no one told me anything had changed. Heh. Said I wanted to speak with the Tech Super with whom I was supposed to communicate. She said she didn't have a direct line, but that she'd send a note to call me. Asked what happens if they don't call me. She said they definitely would. Reminded her that they actually called me to *remind me* that they were going to call me in a couple of days, and then didn't call. Heh. Conversation ended.

I'm going to call the last, knowledgeable IT who was here. He left his personal cell and his Super's name. I'll call after I pointlessly and unsuccessfully test it, that is.


----------



## rkcarter

I'm happy to add a positive data point to this discussion, after reading through the horror stories here. I live in Ann Arbor, Michigan. I dropped by the local Comcast office (Washtenaw Ave., Ypsilanti) and asked if I could pick up a CableCard (I figure a few have had luck that way) -- no dice, she said they didn't stock them even.

I was in luck though -- yesterday 11am they said soonest appointment was today, noon-3. I was a bit worried because I asked her to type in that a multichannel CableCard was needed, and she said "I don't even know what that means." I said please at least write that it's a dual-tuner TiVo.

All the stars must have been in alignment for me. Guy called at 11:10 to say he could be at my place in 10-15 minutes if we didn't mind -- I said fine. He was here by 11:20, and when I started to tell him I was well-versed in TiVo and could help him out, he said "ohhh, I know TiVo -- I'm a senior technician. I'm the guy they usually send out to clean up other peoples' messes."

He disconnected the cable, did some sort of line test I think, it ran ~3 or 4 minutes, reconnected, popped the CableCard in, called a phone number...

... and waited on hold a good 10 minutes, maybe a bit more (but he was interesting to talk to, so we had fun talking to him while he was waiting on hold). A few minutes of relaying numbers back and forth, I made sure he checked the premium channels (he did without prompting), and that was that.

After 9 years of having Comcast show up at the tail end of their windows or be late, or have to come back second times to fix things (and in one case, beg me to sign that an install was on time that was supposed to be free if they were late, because "it's not our fault, it's our dispatchers, and it comes out of our paychecks"), I just had the unbelievable experience of having the guy leave here before he was even supposed to get here.

Anyway, this was enough of a shock I just had to let you all know.

(other shock, literally the minute I finished up making sure I received all the channels I should, etc., the My DVR Expander I ordered showed up. I'm having a TiVo win day!)


----------



## Dancar

Wiley1 said:


> I can already get channels 1-32 and 10 or 12 "clear QAM" digital channels. However, the Tivo Program Guide only covers channels 1-32. I can only record from the "clear QAM" channels if I set up a manual recording.
> My question:
> If I order a cablecard from Comcast, will I gain any new capability.
> Will I lose any of the channels that I get now?


With no cable cards, you are getting all of the channels Comcast does not currently encrypt on your system, regardless of whether they are officially part of your package. Since TiVo doesn't know how the clear QAM channels are mapped, there is no program data. Also, these channels may be moved around, causing you to record the wrong show and have to hunt around for the desired channel again.

With a cable card, you will get the channels that are part of your package, WITH program data. You may lose channels that are not part of your package, but you may lose them without warning anyway if Comcast decides to start encrypting them (Comcast Seattle has announced they will start doing this next year).

My advice is to review Comcast's subscription offerings and order the one that offers the channels you want to watch & are willing to pay for. Then get the cable card.


----------



## Lazvon

Lazvon said:


> Received TiVo HD XL on Wednesday.
> ...
> Build Time: Nov 11, 2006 11:20:34


So, emailed Rick Germano, I don't escalating like this, but it did get a tech out here that was MOST EXCELLENT and knew what he was doing.

Took 3 different techs, over 5 days... final problem, bad Scientific Atlanta M-Stream cards... 4 of them to be exact. 5th one was obviously working within moments as it said: "Status: Ready" instead of "Status: Not Staged" even before he'd read off the Host/CableCARD IDs.

Now we have every one of the channels we're supposed to have, and they all look great!


----------



## diceman719

PaulNEPats said:


> Well... now Comcast is charging my area 6.95 per cable card. That puts it at a buck less than a comcast dvr itself. Anyone else find this ridiculous?


Here in S. Fla, Comcast is charging me $1.95 for the MultiCard in my TivoHD...
(Shrug)


----------



## seanmcsean

Got off the phone and I got a bit of good news.

I have an appointment on the 8th to get an M card installed in my TivoHD 

They're charging me $6 a month for the card. That's still $1.50 less per month than the box I already have. DVR capability is an additional $12.

I think that was the first time I actually accomplished what I set out to do when calling comcast! 

Now, lets hope the installation next Thursday goes well.


----------



## crazi4tv

dmbpj said:


> you mean using your method, or they do a good job installing in my area?


Both. I haven't noticed any or many installation issues posted from people in Sacramento.

The main installation issues are caused by: cards installed incorrectly, cards not paired properly and wrong signal sent to the cards. Occassionally the problem is on the billing account: incorrect service codes.

What you want to make sure of is when the technician has accessed the Pairing screen, that he calls in the Host & Data for Motorola, Host for Scientific Atlantic to his dispatcher and they pair the card correctly, THEN "initiliaze" the card. When the card has been sent the proper signal & paired, it begins to decrypt the channels that you subscribe to. That is when you go to "Test Channels" and check if all your channels come in. Some digital channels such as premiums & HD may take a couple of minutes to decrypt.

If there is a problem with some of your subscribed channels displaying a gray/black screen or the pairing screen, go to this link and click on the link for the card that is installed. This has excellent information on troubleshooting installation issues. 
http://www.tivo.com/setupandsupport...troubleshoot_using_CableCARD_MMI_screens.html

Keep us posted on what happens


----------



## HerronScott

drhankz said:


> Each Comcast Region negotiates a Contract with their local PUC.
> 
> There is NO Consistency from one region to another.
> 
> Obviously your region is more cost effective than mine :down:


I'd at least issue a complaint to the local franchise authority if I was being charged $6.95 per cableCARD and found out that another Comcast franchise was only charging $2.00.

Scott


----------



## tmanuel

I spent some time online with a chat rep and they supposedly did all of the things that I have read on the forums that were needed to correct my no channels problem with a Motorola M-Card/TiVo HD. However, either the rep didn't actually do anything OR I have another problem. I am still getting the Auth: MP problem, but I will say this rep was very helpful and did what he could (I guess) to help. I have a truck rolling this afternoon so we will see if this horror story continues. Hopefully I will have my cable back before the end of 2009! If this doesn't get resolved soon, I will lose my girlfriend waaaay before that!


----------



## drhankz

HerronScott said:


> I'd at least issue a complaint to the local franchise authority if I was being charged $6.95 per cableCARD and found out that another Comcast franchise was only charging $2.00.
> 
> Scott


I did that last year when my TOTAL Bill went up 40%.

The Response from the PUC was - *Comcast tells us 
what they will charge and we accept it. *. End of Story.

There is no Competition for them to switch to.


----------



## Unseen Llama

Let's hear it for another botched CC install here in Fishers, IN. This is basically what I sent to Rick in the Comcast eCare link:

Yesterday afternoon I had a tech come to the house to install the appropriate cable cards into my new Tivo HD. Even before the tech arrived, I insisted that he/she bring a multi-stream card (m-card) because of the headaches I've been reading about with the single-stream cards. This was even noted on the work order prior to coming to the house. 

The tech arrive and told me that he did not have an multi-stream cards so I allowed him to try the single stream ones. Without regards to the instructions I had printed from Tivo's site, the tech went straight into installing the cards and it was a nightmare to get either of the cards to work or even pair properly. 

Finally after checking a trap on the outside line, he was able to get one of the cards to work, but not the second. This is where I said "wish you would have brought a multi-stream card" to which he said he had one in the truck. Now I do not like being lied to. The entire time the tech was there, he had the multi-card that I requested BUT REFUSED TO INSTALL IT.

After about 2 hours, the tech had both cards working correctly, or so it seemed. As soon as the tech left, the second card began to not work again essentially leaving me with one tuner in the Tivo. 

By this time it was 9pm so I decided to call Comcast's customer service after hours. I indicated up front that I had a Tivo HD with two single stream cable cards. I indicated that I was not receiving all the channels that I am paying for (the Digital Starter package) and that one of my cable cards was probably the cause of this. I knew that it was an issue with the cable cards but the customer rep kept trying to say that I needed to pay and additional $7 a month for the "extended" HD service. This is not noted anywhere on Comcast's site. I currently pay for the Digital Starter package which includes the basic cable and extended cable including HD. 

Suffice to say, after arguing with the customer rep for 20 mins and not having my problem even remotely solved or even listened to, I asked the rep to have her supervisor call me. 

I am currently paying for service that I am not receiving. From my perspective, Comcast is not able troubleshoot from a technical standpoint and is refusing to bring the appropriate hardware that I requested. 

I do not mind going to the local office to pick up the appropriate cable card(s).

I do not mind calling into Customer Service to activate and pair these cable cards (if I even knew what that number was). 

But what I do mind is when I am lied to from a service tech and customer service phone representatives about what is available and what my actual charges should be. 

I understand that Comcast is a big company and that communication isn't always easy to push to every level.


----------



## tmanuel

I'll be sure to share my experience with the install that I have this afternoon. I hope I ring in 2009 on a positive note, but based on horror stories like this I am not feeling too good about things.


----------



## tmanuel

So, first I want to tell everyone here that has had Comcast issues to go to getsatisfaction.com and post their problems or complaint. I had a National Comcast rep help me and they in turn had a local Comcast rep contact me to help and make sure my problem was properly resolved.

At 3pm today a Comcast tech arrived and within 30 mins he had replaced my CableCARD, PROPERLY had the card initialized and I had all my channels! I was hesitant to believe that the CARD itself was the problem, but this proved me that it either was a faulty card or having it replaced and completely reinitialized was the only way to solve this issue. Use getsatisfaction and hope you get a tech as good as Tolliver when he/she comes to your house!

Happy New Year!


----------



## hannja

So I got the Tivo HD on sunday as well as the card. I try to activate it over the phone but no luck. I get a grey screen where my channels are. I check under the conditional access and the card is activated but not authorized for any of the channels. Comcast techs come out Monday and Tuesday trying to get the card activated and paired. After 10-15 different cards, they still can't get my card activated and authenticated. I call up Tivo and they are telling me based on the information that I gave them that Comcast has not properly authenticated my card. Thinking maybe it might be the Tivo HD, I exchange my current Tivo HD with another one. No luck. I have been on the phone for many hours with comcast trying to get somebody who knows what they are doing. 

Anybody know of a supervisor in the San Jose area who knows what they are actually doing and can get my tivo hd and cable card to actually work.


----------



## Unseen Llama

Update to my above issues. Thought I'd share my experience so that it might help others. I have two single stream Motorola cards installed: 

After sending the letter to the eCare email address I received a call from corporate. My next scheduled date for a technician to come out was Monday 1/5. She was able to move that to Friday. I still wasn't satisfied with that so I decided to call customer service one more time. Luckly I did.

This customer service rep was different...she actually LISTENED to what I was asking. Basically I told her that I needed to have the cable card 1 sent a new authorization hit. I went through my diagnostics for both cable cards and it indicated that the 1st card was connected, but was not EnabledByCP (cable provider) and also the Auth said "unknown".

She had me remove and then reinsert the cable card while she sent some kind of auth hit to only card 1. This cured the Auth "unknown" issue. She then indicated that to get the EnabledByCP to switch to "yes", she would try to send an email to the back end technician. She asked for my phone number and because her shift was up in 20 mins, but would try to call me back. My heart sank...I finally get someone that actually helps me and then she is going to leave. 

I reluctantly hang up the phone, but much to my surprise she calls back within 5 mins stating that a tech is looking into the cards. Sure enough, I check the diagnostic on the card 1. 

Connected: yes 
EnabledByCP: yes 
Auth: Subscribed !!

This lady is my new best friend. I tested out both tuners and recorders and they work beautifully. She even upgraded me to the digital classic for $2 more so now I can enjoy National Geographic and the wife can get her Game Show Network on. 

I am happy as can be...but I just knocked on wood for luck sake.


----------



## engine12

Just set up an appt. online for a tech to come out and install the mcard on Sunday 01-04-09 between 10:30 and 12:30. Also, had the CS person note on the ticket to bring out several cards with them. We'll see what happens.... Also, there is no charge for the card since it is our 1st card,and the charge for the tech to come out is $27.70


----------



## b_scott

I've been having a lot of pixelization problems in Chicago w/my TivoHD and M-card. Has anyone else? I'm wondering if I have a bad card, or if there is a problem w/my Tivo.

It could always be my cable but I have a booster on at the source and everything is 90%+


----------



## Meklos

b_scott said:


> I've been having a lot of pixelization problems in Chicago w/my TivoHD and M-card. Has anyone else? I'm wondering if I have a bad card, or if there is a problem w/my Tivo.
> 
> It could always be my cable but I have a booster on at the source and everything is 90%+


Have you tried taking out the amplifier? Too strong of a signal can be just as bad as a weak one. There is a screen somewhere in the Tivo menus that will show you the signal level on your cable. I would remove the amplifier, check your signal level, then reinsert the amplifier and check again.


----------



## b_scott

i'll try taking it out again - it used to be too low, but yes i've used the signal level in the Tivo which is why I know it's at around 90&#37;. I'll let you know if/when I test that out. Thanks.


----------



## pdhenry

Turned in my cable box today at Comcast's business office and asked for an M-Card. The agent said only the install techs had CCs and I had to schedule a tech visit. She asked if a phone agent had told me that I could pick one up - apparently some phone agents are telling people that anyone can pick one up at the office.

I figured that woulld be the story but decided it was worth a try.

By the way - there was a sign on the door that they were all out of HD Cable boxes but were taking names on a waiting list..


----------



## freeblee

Hannja, were you able to fix your problem. I'm in the same area with a Tivo HD as well. I'm desperate to get this working.

Ben



hannja said:


> So I got the Tivo HD on sunday as well as the card. I try to activate it over the phone but no luck. I get a grey screen where my channels are. I check under the conditional access and the card is activated but not authorized for any of the channels. Comcast techs come out Monday and Tuesday trying to get the card activated and paired. After 10-15 different cards, they still can't get my card activated and authenticated. I call up Tivo and they are telling me based on the information that I gave them that Comcast has not properly authenticated my card. Thinking maybe it might be the Tivo HD, I exchange my current Tivo HD with another one. No luck. I have been on the phone for many hours with comcast trying to get somebody who knows what they are doing.
> 
> Anybody know of a supervisor in the San Jose area who knows what they are actually doing and can get my tivo hd and cable card to actually work.


----------



## freeblee

Actually, it seems I've won the Comcast customer service lottery.
Tonight, a rep was sent a signal that he said would do a full factory initialization on the CableCard. He said what previous reps did probably didn't work because it was only an update command.



freeblee said:


> Hannja, were you able to fix your problem. I'm in the same area with a Tivo HD as well. I'm desperate to get this working.
> 
> Ben


----------



## markjreed

I have a new TiVo HD. The Comcast tech just came out and inserted the cablecard, called and paired it, and it switched to the "Please wait - acquiring channel information" screen. After a half hour or so it beeped and showed an error screen "The DVR was unable to prepare channel information." I read that this could be due to signal strength issues, so I tightened all the coax connections, but it didn't help. Any suggestions? Is there any way it's on the other end? What else should I check?


----------



## rkcarter

Had you done guided setup before he got there? Just a wild guess, but it could mean it had no idea what channels were what.


----------



## crazi4tv

markjreed said:


> I have a new TiVo HD. The Comcast tech just came out and inserted the cablecard, called and paired it, and it switched to the "Please wait - acquiring channel information" screen. After a half hour or so it beeped and showed an error screen "The DVR was unable to prepare channel information." I read that this could be due to signal strength issues, so I tightened all the coax connections, but it didn't help. Any suggestions? Is there any way it's on the other end? What else should I check?


If the cablecard was unable to download a channel map, "Please Wait...Acquiring Channels" will display. This may be caused by a few different issues: the card was not activated properly, not paired correctly, or is not receiving a signal. The first thing you will want to check is the Diagnostics screen. you will want to look for *Channel List Received:*. If NO is displayed then the channel map did not download. Here is a link from the TiVo website for troubleshooting Cablecard & activation issues

http://www.tivo.com/setupandsupport..._CableCARD_Activation_and_Channel_Issues.html


----------



## laboramus

Just got my TivoHD, and picked up CableCard from Comcast, and of course it did not work. Gives 161-1 error. Neiher comcast people nor Tivo support had any idea about what 161-1 is, even though Tivo support page says "This hotline is answered by agents who are specially trained in troubleshooting CableCARD issues. If the information in this article does not solve your issue, please give them a call." Looks like the training did not include actually getting to know one of the most frequent - apparently - error codes. I redid the guided setup, I called Comcast, I called Tivo 3 times, nothing helped and nobody really sounded as they even knew what I was talking about at all.
Finally I got the advice of getting a new card - which I will, but what if it would do the same? It looks really frustrating to have to go to Comcast each day for a new card and try them all out for a chance to get a working one. Comcast BTW told me they are giving me M-Card, but gave me S-Card. It didn't work anyway but I wonder if there's any way to know next time - looks like local reps don't know too much about it too.
I was really excited to get TivoHD, but now I'm thinking maybe I have to go back to my Series2 and wait until Tivo and cable companies figure it out - it looks like you have to be really lucky to just get this thing to work.


----------



## crazi4tv

laboramus said:


> Just got my TivoHD, and picked up CableCard from Comcast, and of course it did not work. Gives 161-1 error. Neiher comcast people nor Tivo support had any idea about what 161-1 is, even though Tivo support page says "This hotline is answered by agents who are specially trained in troubleshooting CableCARD issues. If the information in this article does not solve your issue, please give them a call." Looks like the training did not include actually getting to know one of the most frequent - apparently - error codes. I redid the guided setup, I called Comcast, I called Tivo 3 times, nothing helped and nobody really sounded as they even knew what I was talking about at all.
> Finally I got the advice of getting a new card - which I will, but what if it would do the same? It looks really frustrating to have to go to Comcast each day for a new card and try them all out for a chance to get a working one. Comcast BTW told me they are giving me M-Card, but gave me S-Card. It didn't work anyway but I wonder if there's any way to know next time - looks like local reps don't know too much about it too.
> I was really excited to get TivoHD, but now I'm thinking maybe I have to go back to my Series2 and wait until Tivo and cable companies figure it out - it looks like you have to be really lucky to just get this thing to work.


Error code 161-1 usually means there is something wrong with the cablecard. It could be because the card is defective or the TiVo unit doesn't recognize the card. Contrary to popular belief, most cablecards are not defective, the issue with getting them to work is using proper installation procedures, correct pairing & sending the right signal to the card in order to validate the subscribed channels for viewing.
If you receive Motorola cards, the way to tell the difference is: Multi-Stream cards display M-CARD on a red background, Single-Stream cards have "Motorola" on a white & green background.


----------



## pdhenry

http://www.tivo.com/setupandsupport...ndcablecards/CableCARD_gives_161-x_error.html



> If you see an error that begin with "161-", it is being generated by the CableCARD. These errors indicate failures at different steps in the low-level communications protocols between the CableCARD and the DVR.


----------



## keving89

Hi Everyone,

Long time lurker, first time poster here. Thought I would contribute my good experience with the cable card install from Comcast here in Denver, CO. 

Got my TivoHD last week after 3 great years with an S2. Installed it with just basic cable, ran set-up, and forced a network connection a few times to make sure it downloaded all the latest software updates.

After a couple days of making sure the TivoHD was working correctly, I called Comcast to order the CableCard. The Rep was nice, but was a little confused on cable cards and their pricing. I had to explain to the rep that there were two types of cards - M & S. She indicated that they only used M cards. I asked her to note on the work order that we needed an M-Card and that the rep needed to bring multiple cards just in case one of them wasn't working.

Rep arrived today, said he'd only installed cable cards once before, and that it "had been a couple years." Uh-oh. We worked through the process together, although he kept telling me that he did know it would take 45 minutes for any channels to actually show up. Thanks to this forum, I knew that wasn't true -- channels should be available in a couple minutes. He called in the Host & Data info and asked for an initialization. It took about 3 minutes and a couple attempts for the "Test Channels" to work correctly -- basic channels fine, encrypted channels fine, and HD channels fine!

Just finished running guided set-up to complete the process and verified that all channels are working correctly! All told, the rep was here for 25 minutes start to finish, was extremely nice, and the install went quite smoothly.

Feeling like I dodged a major bullet here....


----------



## engine12

Well, The Comcast Tech was here today about 40 minutes late,but we got a $20 credit for not being on time. The tech had only installed 1 other CC on a TiVo before and admitted he didn't really have any idea what he was doing. BUT, everything worked out fine!!! The first card we tried didn't seem to be working correctly,only recieved about 9 channels.So I suggested trying another card and that one worked just fine. We are recieving all of our channels including HBO. 
This tech was great,he was willing to do whatever he needed to do and take as long as it needed. Wasn't rushed at all. Great Installer!!! If anyone in the Hanover/York Pa area would like to know the installer's ID so you can request him, send me a pm.


----------



## seanmcsean

Got my TiVo connected today, awaiting the comcast tech on Thursday.

I guess they don't like activating TiVo's on the weekend? I don't have a cable card yet, just a coax splitter running to the box and the TiVo. My account still says "processing activation" and I can't watch live TV through the TiVo.. Only a gray screen. We'll see what happens tomorrow when TiVo gets a chance to activate my box, I suppose.


----------



## pdhenry

You should be able to view programming on the TiVo before the account is activated. Does your cable company have unscrambled basic cable?


----------



## seanmcsean

I would imagine so. Only one TV in the house is hooked up to a set top box, all the rest are just straight up coax to the back of the TV. 

All the other TV's get basic channels just fine.

I was able to view the channels during the guided setup, when it was asking me to verify what stations were what.. After that, just a grey screen.


----------



## seanmcsean

Turns out IT guys can figure something out once in a while 

I figured I'd apply the ol' "when in doubt, reboot" philosophy. Rebooted the unit, it applied a service update, and ta-da! I have live TV again. 

Now I'm 100% ready for Comcast on Thursday.. BRING IT COMCAST!


----------



## pjd6896

I have Comcast in Houston and received a letter a couple weeks ago that said I had until 1/20/09 to update my cable cards. I brought my cards in on Fri 1/2 and the clerk said that I only need one card and that the card he was giving me was active. Took it home and found out that for S3 Tivo, I need 2 cards and that the card he gave me was not active. I put it in the Tivo and the firmware updated. I called Comcast and the rep sait it will not work for "24 - 48 hours because it has to download'". I asked download what and he said the program guide, blah, blah, blah. I told him Tivo already downloaded the program guide and updates fine without they're crappy cards. Anyhow, I called yesterday again and they said that they can't hit the card but would put in a request to activate it but the people that activate the cards may not work on weekends. Any advice on how I can find some one who actually knows what they are doing other than to keep calling and waiting? I wish there were more competition with Comcast so they had some incentive to provide basic customer service...


----------



## Wiley1

a68oliver said:


> You should not lose any channels that are in the PACKAGE YOU SUBSCRIBE TO. If you are receiving channels (by accident or mistake) that are not part of your subscription package, they will likely be blocked by the cablecards.


And, that there, is the rub, isn't it.

Technically, Comcast Basic covers only channels 2-32, not any of the clear-QAM channels. 
So, you're telling me that the cable card may not map these channels and I might effectively lose programming that I receive now by installing a cable card.

The question is whether Comcast can be convinced to add the clear-QAM channels to the those covered by the cablecard.

Does anybody have any experience with this situation?


----------



## MisterWho

I had my cablecard installed Sat. morning with very little trouble. 

The installer (scheduled for a 11-2 window) called at 9 and asked if he could come early. After rolling out of bed, I waited a few minutes for him to show thankful that I would not be wasting most of my Saturday waiting. Tech was polite and had the one MCard as requested. He called the Host and Data info in and the channel map downloaded but not all channels were active. 

Knowing from these forums that all channels should show near instantly (despite the lines given by some techs that it can take minutes to hours), and acting against my better judgement, I let the tech go as he insisted thats all there was to it. I only did this because I did know from calling the night before to verify my appt. that their "systems" had been down and assumed this could have caused the delay.

Anyway, the CC info menus gave a Auth: MP so I called tech support and coyly told them that the installer had suggested requesting an initialization hit if the channels did not display within a couple of hours. She did and as she was telling me it could take a few minutes because of their system troubles, all the blank channels came in including HBO and HD channels.

I thanked her and hung up, grateful that I did not have more of an ordeal than those who have posted here.

P.S. and FYI - The billing people seem to know nothing about what you need and what you will be charged as they suggested that I needed two CCs ($1.99 a month for the second) for my Tivo HD and would have to pay the extra $7 monthly for the HD service. I had to digress on the CC but declined the extra HD monthly charge. I now have but one perfectly fine working CC and all HD channels I am subscribed to. Will make sure next bill reflects just that.


----------



## Unseen Llama

MisterWho said:


> P.S. and FYI - The billing people seem to know nothing about what you need and what you will be charged as they suggested that I needed two CCs ($1.99 a month for the second) for my Tivo HD and would have to pay the extra $7 monthly for the HD service. I had to digress on the CC but declined the extra HD monthly charge. I now have but one perfectly fine working CC and all HD channels I am subscribed to. Will make sure next bill reflects just that.


Got the same $7 BS when I called customer service. I even had the rep try to point me to an address on Comcast's site that specifically says I needed to pay $7. All she could do was say that I needed their equipment the $7 charge to get HD. What a bunch of bull. Thank goodness I was able to get someone that actually helped me the next day.


----------



## pdhenry

I've seen the line on Comcast's site about the $7 HD charge - what are you doing/saying to avoid that?


----------



## chris1088c

Hi all,

I'm new to Tivo (just got a TIVO HD box for XMas) and have Comcast digital cable in the Philadelphia suburbs. I could use some help from someone in the Philly area that is experienced with Tivo and dealing with Comcast. Here is my situation...

As I said, I have Comcast with digital Cable (HD Digital w/HBO) and have an HD Comcast box in my living room (no DVR). I got the TIVO HD box for Christmas and decided to keep the Comcast box and put the Tivo box up in my bedroom. I figured I could get a cable card and recieve all of the channels I get with my Comcast Box downstairs in my bedroom too with the TIVO. 

My problem is with the information I've been getting from Comcast (suprise, suprise). I called and talked to a Rep who intially said that the CC's cost $3 in my area. When I told him that the Comcast website says that your first cable card was free, he took back what he said but told me they don't have Multi-Stream Cards (is this true?) and that I would require 2 Single-Stream cards for my box, so I would still be charged $3/month for the extra card. Is any of this accurate information? Even if they don't have Multi-Stream Cards, would one single stream card not work on my TIVO HD box? I just don't want to be taken advantage of by the crooks at Comcast who can't seem to get their story straight.

Thanks for your help!


----------



## pdhenry

As I understand, putting only one single-stream card into your TiVo makes it a single-tuner TiVo. Not what you'd want. The Comcast website does say that there's a fee for the second CC in the TiVo. My position (hopefully) is that the non-availability of an M-card should not be my problem - if I've scheduled an M-card installation I should be able to pay the rate for an M-Card. We'll see...


----------



## cepheid

pjd6896 said:


> I have Comcast in Houston and received a letter a couple weeks ago that said I had until 1/20/09 to update my cable cards. I brought my cards in on Fri 1/2 and the clerk said that I only need one card and that the card he was giving me was active. Took it home and found out that for S3 Tivo, I need 2 cards and that the card he gave me was not active. I put it in the Tivo and the firmware updated. I called Comcast and the rep sait it will not work for "24 - 48 hours because it has to download'". I asked download what and he said the program guide, blah, blah, blah. I told him Tivo already downloaded the program guide and updates fine without they're crappy cards. Anyhow, I called yesterday again and they said that they can't hit the card but would put in a request to activate it but the people that activate the cards may not work on weekends. Any advice on how I can find some one who actually knows what they are doing other than to keep calling and waiting? I wish there were more competition with Comcast so they had some incentive to provide basic customer service...


Call the old CableCard activation line - 713-341-8080. The Bellaire store gave me a one-sheet installation process that includes calling that number to have them activate the card. This is the OLD Time-Warner instruction sheet and number, but it's still in use by Comcast.

See thread here for more: http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=413838


----------



## chris1088c

pdhenry said:


> As I understand, putting only one single-stream card into your TiVo makes it a single-tuner TiVo. Not what you'd want. The Comcast website does say that there's a fee for the second CC in the TiVo. My position (hopefully) is that the non-availability of an M-card should not be my problem - if I've scheduled an M-card installation I should be able to pay the rate for an M-Card. We'll see...


Hi PDHenry, when you say it would be a single tuner TIVO do you mean I'll just be able to record one program at a time? Because if so, that wouldn't bother me. I just want to be able to get all of my digital and HD channels without paying a monthly fee to Comcast.


----------



## drhankz

chris1088c said:


> My problem is with the information I've been getting from Comcast (suprise, suprise). I called and talked to a Rep who intially said that the CC's cost $3 in my area. When I told him that the Comcast website says that your first cable card was free, he took back what he said but told me they don't have Multi-Stream Cards (is this true?) and that I would require 2 Single-Stream cards for my box, so I would still be charged $3/month for the extra card. Is any of this accurate information? Even if they don't have Multi-Stream Cards, would one single stream card not work on my TIVO HD box? I just don't want to be taken advantage of by the crooks at Comcast who can't seem to get their story straight.
> 
> Thanks for your help!


With TiVo-HD either a *Single* M-Card or *TWO* S-Cards provide the double
tuner capability on your TiVo.

If you are happy with one tuner only - then you could use a single S-Card.

As for whether Comcast has S-Cards or M-Cards can vary from location
to location. What I can tell you is they no longer order S-cards and only
Order M-Cards. So finding them with M-Cards should be much easier.


----------



## drhankz

chris1088c said:


> I just want to be able to get all of my digital and HD channels without paying a monthly fee to Comcast.


If avoiding the FEE of $3 is your highest priority then you only
need ONE S-Card and yes that means you can only RECORD
one channel at a time.

There is no FREE LUNCH.


----------



## chris1088c

drhankz said:


> If avoiding the FEE of $3 is your highest priority then you only
> need ONE S-Card and yes that means you can only RECORD
> one channel at a time.
> 
> There is no FREE LUNCH.


Ok, thanks for your help. My major concern was not having to give more to Comcast when I'm already being charged for my digital cable, TIVO subscription, and rent on my Comcast HD Box. I would rarely need to record 2 things at once so that isn't a big concern.


----------



## drhankz

chris1088c said:


> Ok, thanks for your help. My major concern was not having to give more to Comcast when I'm already being charged for my digital cable, TIVO subscription, and rent on my Comcast HD Box. I would rarely need to record 2 things at once so that isn't a big concern.


I could be wrong here - I have (5) DVRs all with M-Cards.

It could be that with ONLY a single S-card - you MIGHT NOT
be able to WATCH a different channel if you are recording one
while you are watching.

Trying paying for (5) M-cards and in my Comcast region they
are $7 each not $3. Count yourself LUCKY


----------



## MisterWho

pdhenry said:


> I've seen the line on Comcast's site about the $7 HD charge - what are you doing/saying to avoid that?


I just simply told the rep that I didnt want to go for the HD channels just yet, only the additional digital channels. I believe (and will confirm on first new bill) that you simply get the HD versions of those channels included in your level of service. I honestly dont know what the $7 is meant to give you extra.



chris1088c said:


> Hi all,
> 
> My problem is with the information I've been getting from Comcast (suprise, suprise). I called and talked to a Rep who intially said that the CC's cost $3 in my area. When I told him that the Comcast website says that your first cable card was free, he took back what he said but told me they don't have Multi-Stream Cards (is this true?) and that I would require 2 Single-Stream cards for my box, so I would still be charged $3/month for the extra card. Is any of this accurate information? Even if they don't have Multi-Stream Cards, would one single stream card not work on my TIVO HD box? I just don't want to be taken advantage of by the crooks at Comcast who can't seem to get their story straight.
> 
> Thanks for your help!


I have heard that Comcast is nearly all MCard in all areas so I bet that's what they will bring anyway. I found the online ordering system more accomodating than calling the 800# to order. Just make selections from those that are given (I just clicked through as not all options are given such as existing installs and cablecards) and end with the automatic chat function where I clarified that I was an existing customer and should not be charged the $30 install fee as shown in the ordering process (although an $18 upgrade fee was unavoidable) and that I would need a cablecard instead of the equipment offered in the order screens. I also requested that a note be made on the work order to bring MCards - more than one in case the first was faulty.

Like I said in my previous post, it all worked out pretty well.


----------



## 1283

Wiley1 said:


> And, that there, is the rub, isn't it.
> 
> Technically, Comcast Basic covers only channels 2-32, not any of the clear-QAM channels.
> So, you're telling me that the cable card may not map these channels and I might effectively lose programming that I receive now by installing a cable card.
> 
> The question is whether Comcast can be convinced to add the clear-QAM channels to the those covered by the cablecard.
> 
> Does anybody have any experience with this situation?


You will continue to see all of the clear QAM channels. Most likely you will NOT be able to see the analog channels at the edges of the extended basic trap (channel 35 or so) because those are usually mapped to digital channels which are encrypted.


----------



## 1283

chris1088c said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I'm new to Tivo (just got a TIVO HD box for XMas) and have Comcast digital cable in the Philadelphia suburbs. I could use some help from someone in the Philly area that is experienced with Tivo and dealing with Comcast. Here is my situation...
> 
> As I said, I have Comcast with digital Cable (HD Digital w/HBO) and have an HD Comcast box in my living room (no DVR). I got the TIVO HD box for Christmas and decided to keep the Comcast box and put the Tivo box up in my bedroom. I figured I could get a cable card and recieve all of the channels I get with my Comcast Box downstairs in my bedroom too with the TIVO.
> 
> My problem is with the information I've been getting from Comcast (suprise, suprise). I called and talked to a Rep who intially said that the CC's cost $3 in my area. When I told him that the Comcast website says that your first cable card was free, he took back what he said but told me they don't have Multi-Stream Cards (is this true?) and that I would require 2 Single-Stream cards for my box, so I would still be charged $3/month for the extra card. Is any of this accurate information? Even if they don't have Multi-Stream Cards, would one single stream card not work on my TIVO HD box? I just don't want to be taken advantage of by the crooks at Comcast who can't seem to get their story straight.
> 
> Thanks for your help!


Since you're keeping a Comcast box, the TiVo would become another digital outlet, which would cost ~$7 in my area. One CableCard is included "free" in that $7 outlet fee. Second card for the same outlet would cost $1.79 in my area.


----------



## chris1088c

chris1088c said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I'm new to Tivo (just got a TIVO HD box for XMas) and have Comcast digital cable in the Philadelphia suburbs. I could use some help from someone in the Philly area that is experienced with Tivo and dealing with Comcast. Here is my situation...
> 
> As I said, I have Comcast with digital Cable (HD Digital w/HBO) and have an HD Comcast box in my living room (no DVR). I got the TIVO HD box for Christmas and decided to keep the Comcast box and put the Tivo box up in my bedroom. I figured I could get a cable card and recieve all of the channels I get with my Comcast Box downstairs in my bedroom too with the TIVO.
> 
> My problem is with the information I've been getting from Comcast (suprise, suprise). I called and talked to a Rep who intially said that the CC's cost $3 in my area. When I told him that the Comcast website says that your first cable card was free, he took back what he said but told me they don't have Multi-Stream Cards (is this true?) and that I would require 2 Single-Stream cards for my box, so I would still be charged $3/month for the extra card. Is any of this accurate information? Even if they don't have Multi-Stream Cards, would one single stream card not work on my TIVO HD box? I just don't want to be taken advantage of by the crooks at Comcast who can't seem to get their story straight.
> 
> Thanks for your help!


Hi All,

I just wanted to update my case for those who are interested or need help in my area.

I spoke on the phone with another Customer Service Rep today who was very helpful. He told me that they do in fact have M-Cards and there is no charge for the cards themselves. There is a one-time $18 install fee which I am okay with. He also told me that Comcast does not charge for additional outlets anymore (atleast not in my area). This is by far the most helpful Rep I have dealt with at Comcast over the last 2 years. I will update again to let everyone know how the install goes.


----------



## Terial-DeVo

cepheid said:


> Call the old CableCard activation line - 713-341-8080. The Bellaire store gave me a one-sheet installation process that includes calling that number to have them activate the card. This is the OLD Time-Warner instruction sheet and number, but it's still in use by Comcast.
> 
> See thread here for more: http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=413838


I got the same letter and went to the store and got 4 new cards and have been in hell ever since!

I have:
S3 Tivo
Tivo HD
TV

Old setup and worked pefectly:
S3 Tivo had 1MultiStream card, 1SingleSteam card
TiVoHD had 1 MS card
TV had 1 SS card

New Setup
S3 Tivo has: 2 MS cards (both not working, i get about 45 channels, no premiums, and no random lower channels, like scifi, food network, spike, usa, etc...)
Tivo HD has: 1 MS card 1/2 working, i do not understand this one lol, 1 stream is working perfectly, i get ALL channels, if i hit livetv to swap between singnals, it is the same as the S3 cards, partial channels
TV has: 1 MS card, not working at all, can not even pull the HostID number off the card.

When i installed all these new cards, i put them all in at the same time, not one at a time, Comcast has been totally useless for me, i have called them consistently every day since the 31st and have gotten no where with them.

I am considering trying to have a tech come out, but there is no reason for it, they have all the information from the 4 cards that i have given them numerous times, but they are just not activating them or pairing them... i am getting really pissed as the new season of shows starts very soon!


----------



## cuyahoga

I have Comcast in suburban Philadelphia coming by to install cable cards into my TiVo HD this weekend. I have (2) single stream cards already in my Series 3 and am hoping they bring just (1) multistream card on their visit. As for pricing, the only way I expect to get a straight answer is when I get my next bill.


----------



## a68oliver

Wiley1 said:


> And, that there, is the rub, isn't it.
> 
> Technically, Comcast Basic covers only channels 2-32, not any of the clear-QAM channels.
> So, you're telling me that the cable card may not map these channels and I might effectively lose programming that I receive now by installing a cable card.
> 
> The question is whether Comcast can be convinced to add the clear-QAM channels to the those covered by the cablecard.
> 
> Does anybody have any experience with this situation?


I thiink you are mistaken. My Comcast rate card includes fine print that says the local HD stations are included in basic. And that is in fact what I receive. I received the local HD stations before I upgraded my service to full digital. My other Tivo without cablecards also receives the clear QAM local HD stations (without Tivo guide service).

What clear QAM stations are you worried about losing? If they are local HD stations, you shouldn't lose them. If they are other cable networks like ESPN, Discovery, CNN, etc., there is a chance they would be blocked by not being included in the channel map downloaded to the card. However, if they are in the channel map, you should continue to receive them.

On my system, all channels appear to be in the channel map I recieve. However, my cards are not authorized to decrypt all channels. I would be very surprised if you lose any clear QAM channels with the addition of cablecards.

YMMV


----------



## frankspin

I'm thinking of purchasing a Tivo HD to replace the DVR I'm getting through Comcast and had some questions. I'm sure the following questions were addressed but I had a hard time finding them through all the pages:

1. I know that by using the CC it eliminates the need for the STB. How is the signal then handled by the TV? Does the CC decrypt the signal and pass it through to the TV, thus you control all channels through the TV or do you control them through the TiVO? And do the channels still correspond as they did on the STB ie. with my current STB 202 is ESPN HD, would ESPN HD still be 202 with a CC?

2. With the CC do I have to start paying the HD service fee? Right now it's free through their Triple Play program.


----------



## steveliv

I ordered a multi-stream cable card from Comcast yesterday, and it went well. I asked that the tech bring multiple cards, and the rep said that they usually do that, and he also noted it in the install as well. It will cost $1.75 a month + $19 install, which isn't bad. The tech is coming on Saturday morning, and i hope to get everything running smoothly.


----------



## steveliv

frankspin,

1. The Tivo will handle the channel control via the installed CC. The TV is pretty much a display device, you just plug the Tivo into the TV. Channel numbers remain the same. The Tivo with installed CC replaces the Comcast DVR.

2. I believe whatever channels you currently receive you will continue to receive those when using the CC.


----------



## dswallow

frankspin said:


> I'm thinking of purchasing a Tivo HD to replace the DVR I'm getting through Comcast and had some questions. I'm sure the following questions were addressed but I had a hard time finding them through all the pages:
> 
> 1. I know that by using the CC it eliminates the need for the STB. How is the signal then handled by the TV? Does the CC decrypt the signal and pass it through to the TV, thus you control all channels through the TV or do you control them through the TiVO? And do the channels still correspond as they did on the STB ie. with my current STB 202 is ESPN HD, would ESPN HD still be 202 with a CC?
> 
> 2. With the CC do I have to start paying the HD service fee? Right now it's free through their Triple Play program.


Your TiVo will tune all analog and digital channels provided by your cable system through the CableCARD(s) installed. It will output video and audio to your television display via one or more of the outputs on the TiVo, just like your cable box or cable DVR did. Channel numbers will be the same, too.

The only differences will be that you won't be able to tune any OnDemand or PPV content. And if your cable system uses SDV (Switched Digital Video) to deliver any channels, those channels will only be accessible when you also have a Tuning Adapter connected to your TiVo (Comcast provides these for free in markets where SDV is in use).

With Comcast you get a cable box or a CableCARD free with each outlet fee you pay (that includes the first outlet that's part of each digital package monthly price). Any HD fee is actually an HD equipment fee; if you have no HD cable box from Comcast, there'd be no HD equipment fee (the CableCARD itself is not considered "HD equipment" for ppurposes of that fee). If your TiVo requires a second CableCARD, there's usually a modest additional charge of about $1.50 for it.


----------



## crazi4tv

Terial-DeVo said:


> I got the same letter and went to the store and got 4 new cards and have been in hell ever since!
> 
> I have:
> S3 Tivo
> Tivo HD
> TV
> 
> Old setup and worked pefectly:
> S3 Tivo had 1MultiStream card, 1SingleSteam card
> TiVoHD had 1 MS card
> TV had 1 SS card
> 
> New Setup
> S3 Tivo has: 2 MS cards (both not working, i get about 45 channels, no premiums, and no random lower channels, like scifi, food network, spike, usa, etc...)
> Tivo HD has: 1 MS card 1/2 working, i do not understand this one lol, 1 stream is working perfectly, i get ALL channels, if i hit livetv to swap between singnals, it is the same as the S3 cards, partial channels
> TV has: 1 MS card, not working at all, can not even pull the HostID number off the card.
> 
> When i installed all these new cards, i put them all in at the same time, not one at a time, Comcast has been totally useless for me, i have called them consistently every day since the 31st and have gotten no where with them.
> 
> I am considering trying to have a tech come out, but there is no reason for it, they have all the information from the 4 cards that i have given them numerous times, but they are just not activating them or pairing them... i am getting really pissed as the new season of shows starts very soon!


If I understand your post correctly, you picked up 4 Multi-Stream cards and put them in your TiVo's and have had not luck getting this resolved. To try to make things easier for you, try this: start with the HD DVR, press the eject button to remove the card, but leave it seated in the slot. write down the serial number of the card, then insert it back into slot 1. When the card is first inserted, the cable system receives the tuners unique Host ID, which must be validated before the pairing will display Host & Data. If after 10 minutes or so and you still see a message that the information is not available, try another card. If the pairing information does display the Host & Data (Scientific Atlantic cards will not display a Data ID) then write down the pairing information that is associated with that card. Then call your provider, give them the serial number first, then tell them to pair the Host & Data to that card. They will need to authorize the card by "Initializing" it. What people refer to as a Hit will not do the same thing as an initialize. Once the phone rep states the card is paired and has been activated, then exit the pairing screen, go back to the Decoders screen and highlight "configure Cablecard 1". The next screen will have an option to "test channels". This is where you confirm if your channels are coming in. If you see a message "No channels available", it means that the channel map is downloading, be patient. it should take a few minutes. If you should see Error 161-4, it simply means that the card received the proper signal and is resetting...just press go back & then continue to where you were at. Once channels come up, browse through different channels in different levels of service. Some channels do take longer than other to download. Once you have confirmed all channels are coming in, switch to the second tuner by pressing Live TV. In my experience, the channels in the second tuner do not always download at the same rate as tuner 1, be patient. Ideally, once all channels in the first tuner are coming in, the channels on the second tuner will come in as well, just may take a few minutes longer.

I strongly recommend that you work on 1 cablecard at a time with your provider. Read them the serial number of the card and then give them the pairing information. Make sure that they Initialize the card. 161-4 usually appears when the card received the signal and resetting, but not always. It is verify common to get Host & Data paired to the wrong card because of confusion when the numbers were called in. If you feel that you can't get anywhere over the phone, then have a technician come by. At the very least he can call in the numbers to his dispatch who are in my opinion better trained at dealing with these issues. I do have a post dated 12/7 which has a step by step guide on how to install cablecards, believe me it helps.

I am also attaching a link which can walk you through the cablecard menus and actually see what the problem is

http://www.tivo.com/setupandsupport...troubleshoot_using_CableCARD_MMI_screens.html

Let me know how it turns out. By the way, what brand of HDTV is you 3rd card installed in? I can probably help you with that as well.


----------



## DocNo

Good news from this thread:



ComcastCares said:


> Email my team, include what you have been through, phone number on the account and contact number. We will escalate your concern to the right people.
> 
> I apologize for the trouble.
> 
> Frank Eliason
> Comcast
> [email protected]


A positive sign from Comcast? I hope so!


----------



## changk

This thread has helped me tremendously in preparing for and successfully completing the install of a CableCARD in to my TiVo HD. I thought I'd try to return the favor for future customers by detailing my experiences.

I bought a TiVo HD in early December, after receiving confirmation that Comcast will be phasing out Extended Basic analog cable here in February '09. Up to then I've been content in using my Series 2 dual tuner w/ analog cable.

Comcast Sign-up: I live in an apartment where my rent pays the Extended Basic portion of my cable bill. I was told that the lowest digital tier I could get would be Digital Starter w/ Starz, for ~$5 more/mo than what I'm paying now (which is just Internet access).

I was a little surprised that the installation appointment was scheduled nearly a week-and-a-half out. This is the first time I've needed a Comcast installer out to do anything for me, so I'm not sure if it's the norm around here. At no point during the signup process did the CSR indicate that I could pick up a CableCARD myself, although I did not explicitly ask if I could do so. In reading the experiences in this thread, I'm pretty sure I wouldn't be able to do so.

Installation: The tech showed up around 10:30 Tuesday morning, missing the 8-10 am window I was quoted. I was a bit perturbed that he didn't call to let me know he's running late, but he eventually showed up nonetheless. I didn't receive any sort of robo-call prior to the visit to remind me of the appointment either. Again, that may be a regional thing.

I'm not sure if my technician was a contractor or Comcast employee, but am thinking the latter. He brought two Motorola M-Cards with him. He pops one in, and a few moments later the CableCARD screen comes up, properly identifying the card as an M-Card. He navigates to one of the CC screens and begins phoning in to dispatch. First attempt is busy, and the second goes to voicemail. Third time's the charm and he connects with a dispatcher. To my surprise, the dispatcher says that she doesn't need him to read the Host or Data IDs to her. Um, OK.. (NOT!) I don't say anything, yet..

The dispatcher soon says that she's sent a signal to the card. The tech navigates to the Test Channels menu, where the spinning wheel and 'Acquiring Channel Information' screen appears. While we wait, I notice him taking one of the serial number barcodes off the CableCARD container and affixing it to his copy of the work order. It's handwritten on the sheet as well.

After 2-3 minutes, the channel maps are downloaded and we're able to start testing channels. We're able to see analog channels OK, but we weren't getting any digital channels. At that time he was testing only one digital channel (#127, WeatherScan Local).

After looking at the menus some more and waiting a little bit, the tech calls dispatch again. The same woman from before answers. Now she says that because the TiVo HD has the SERIES3 logo on it (bottom right, on the flap that opens to insert the CableCARDs), the M-Stream card won't work in it. She doesn't seem to recognize that the TiVo HD and Series3 are separate albeit related models. Thanks to the posts in this thread, I know what she's telling the tech is not correct. (And, even if I did have a Series3, I know that the M-Card would be able to operate in S-Card mode and give me one tuner per card). That call is going nowhere, and the tech soon ends it.

The tech then radios his supervisor, who says to give it a little bit of time and see what happens. At this point I decide to reboot the TiVo to see if that makes any difference. During the reboot I start to drop hints to the tech that he should really, really relay the Host and Data IDs back to dispatch, regardless of what the dispatcher is saying.

As expected, the reboot didn't change anything. The tech ejects and reinserts the same M-Card with no change as well. After a few more minutes, he decides to call the dispatcher back. She doesn't complain about compatibility issues this time, and he is able to relay the Host and Data IDs to her. After entering them, she says that another signal has been sent to the card.

While we wait now, the tech says it may be a good idea to swap out the coax cable from the wall outlet to the TiVo. I wonder if I'm gonna be charged for that <g> He comes back from the van with a copy of the channel lineup, and discovers that the digital channel we were trying to test earlier - 127 - isn't available in my tier. Therefore we start checking out other channels. Now that the Host and Data IDs were sent, all channels I'm supposed to get (analog, clear QAM, music channels and Starz) are showing up properly on both tuners. Goodie!

The tech swaps the coax cable, paperwork is signed, and he leaves.

Lessons learned:
- Comcast's back office staff needs more training on CableCARDs in general, and correct information about the Series3 vs. HD and HD XL models.
- Don't believe anything the dispatchers say.
- As has been said in this thread numerous times, the Host and Data IDs (along with the serial number of the card, if that isn't in their records already) do need to be relayed back to someone at Comcast.

I'm quite happy at this point that my CableCARD installation required only one visit by a tech. Now it's just a matter of seeing what my next bill looks like..


----------



## frankspin

thanks steveliv and dswallow.

I'm usually a tech guy and can figure things out, ive just never used a tivo before. The first question was mostly due to me having a harmony remote, so i didn't know if i would have to reprogram all the channels in it.

I'm really considering doing this as it could save me $20 a month


----------



## Terial-DeVo

crazi4tv said:


> If I understand your post correctly, you picked up 4 Multi-Stream cards and put them in your TiVo's and have had not luck getting this resolved. To try to make things easier for you, try this: start with the HD DVR, press the eject button to remove the card, but leave it seated in the slot. write down the serial number of the card, then insert it back into slot 1. When the card is first inserted, the cable system receives the tuners unique Host ID, which must be validated before the pairing will display Host & Data. If after 10 minutes or so and you still see a message that the information is not available, try another card. If the pairing information does display the Host & Data (Scientific Atlantic cards will not display a Data ID) then write down the pairing information that is associated with that card. Then call your provider, give them the serial number first, then tell them to pair the Host & Data to that card. They will need to authorize the card by "Initializing" it. What people refer to as a Hit will not do the same thing as an initialize. Once the phone rep states the card is paired and has been activated, then exit the pairing screen, go back to the Decoders screen and highlight "configure Cablecard 1". The next screen will have an option to "test channels". This is where you confirm if your channels are coming in. If you see a message "No channels available", it means that the channel map is downloading, be patient. it should take a few minutes. If you should see Error 161-4, it simply means that the card received the proper signal and is resetting...just press go back & then continue to where you were at. Once channels come up, browse through different channels in different levels of service. Some channels do take longer than other to download. Once you have confirmed all channels are coming in, switch to the second tuner by pressing Live TV. In my experience, the channels in the second tuner do not always download at the same rate as tuner 1, be patient. Ideally, once all channels in the first tuner are coming in, the channels on the second tuner will come in as well, just may take a few minutes longer.
> 
> I strongly recommend that you work on 1 cablecard at a time with your provider. Read them the serial number of the card and then give them the pairing information. Make sure that they Initialize the card. 161-4 usually appears when the card received the signal and resetting, but not always. It is verify common to get Host & Data paired to the wrong card because of confusion when the numbers were called in. If you feel that you can't get anywhere over the phone, then have a technician come by. At the very least he can call in the numbers to his dispatch who are in my opinion better trained at dealing with these issues. I do have a post dated 12/7 which has a step by step guide on how to install cablecards, believe me it helps.
> 
> I am also attaching a link which can walk you through the cablecard menus and actually see what the problem is
> 
> http://www.tivo.com/setupandsupport...troubleshoot_using_CableCARD_MMI_screens.html
> 
> Let me know how it turns out. By the way, what brand of HDTV is you 3rd card installed in? I can probably help you with that as well.


Thanks for the reply, as of last night, Comcast activated and paired the 2 cards that were in the S3 TiVo, so that TiVo is working perfectly now.

The HDTiVo was not working last night, i tried the 8080 number this morning and a tech called me back 30 minutes later (while i was still home!) and told me to go check that tv and bammo, everything on the HDTivo was working!

now the TV, it's a mitshubishi, and the tech on the phone said that it may not recognize MStream cards, so i am going to get a firmware update from Mitsubishi and see if that fixes it.

But the bottom line is that the 8080 phone number is the fastest result i have ever gotten! 
The tech also said that since that letter went out they have been so slammed that activation does actually take up to 72 hours in some cases, he said normally it's a 4 to 6 hour process and it will get back to that once this whole swap out of cards settles down.


----------



## gdprof27

Hello there... newbie here with my story and a question:

I purchased a TiVo HD unit yesterday (1/6/09) and then stopped by my local Comcast office where they provided me with an Motorola M-Card. The whole process at the office was a pleasure and I am very pleased with the level of customer service displayed by the people there at the Gude Drive office in Rockville, MD... but I digress.

After returning home with the M-Card and following the instructions provided by TiVo (guided setup first, then cableCARD install, call Comcast to get signal, then guided setup again) I was not able to receive 99&#37; of my channels. The only ones I was able to receive were my local HD channels, NOT my local standard definition channels, no subscribed channels were coming in either, including my NHL Center Ice package.

I was resigned to call TiVo's cableCARD hotline to see if they could help resolve the issue. It was during this process that I was taken to a cableCARD Pairing screen and received the "Authorization Error 1200" message. This was the first error message I received and was told by the TiVo rep that it could indicate that there is a problem with the M-Card itself and that I should return it to the Comcast office and see if I could get another card and try again.

Would you concur with this diagnosis and suggested course of action or is there something I can still try with the M-Card that I have now? Any help/ideas would be appreciated!


----------



## drhankz

gdprof27 said:


> Would you concur with this diagnosis and suggested course of action or is there something I can still try with the M-Card that I have now? Any help/ideas would be appreciated!


The Tivo Tech Support should know what a 1200 error means way
better than I. However, what I can relate - FYI - some of my own 
statistics.

I have (5) DVRs which started out with S-Cards. It took Comcast
(8) S-Cards to yield (5) goods ones.

Then I upgraded the (5) S-Cards to M-Cards. They were much 
better - it only took 6 to get 5 goods ones.

90+% of the Cablecard problems are NOT having them paired
properly on the Network Operations Center [NOC].


----------



## PaulM-D

I just became a new Tivo user and wonder if this is everyone's typical Cablecard experience. 

I had a Cablecard already installed in my TV - and it just happened to be an M-Card for some reason.

After installing the Tivo HD last night and running through the setup without a card installed in the Tivo, I inserted the card. I did not have any HD reception.

This morning I turned on the TV and my HD channels had returned courtesy of the Tivo. I did not have to call Comcast to do any pairing.

I thought pairing involved not only the card, but also the slot. Is this not true with Comcast? (Apparently!)


----------



## drhankz

PaulM-D said:


> I just became a new Tivo user and wonder if this is everyone's typical Cablecard experience.
> 
> I had a Cablecard already installed in my TV - and it just happened to be an M-Card for some reason.
> 
> After installing the Tivo HD last night and running through the setup without a card installed in the Tivo, I inserted the card. I did not have any HD reception.
> 
> This morning I turned on the TV and my HD channels had returned courtesy of the Tivo. I did not have to call Comcast to do any pairing.
> 
> I thought pairing involved not only the card, but also the slot. Is this not true with Comcast? (Apparently!)


Give it another 24 hours.

I don't know at what interval Comcast sends out KEYING info.

But the Next time they send out Keying info - your card with 
STOP working - I predict - unless TiVo is doing something
Strange.

In my Non-TiVo DVR's - Even a removal and insertion of a 
CableCard into the exact same BOX changes the PAIRING info.


----------



## unko

I wanted to share my (good!) installation experience with the forum.

I've been reading the forum for a while now and after reading about the difficulties with CableCards, I approached installing my TiVo with trepidation...

In anticipation of my TiVo arriving today, I went to my local Comcast office on Monday to pick up a CableCard. When I asked for it, the woman at the office knew exactly what I wanted, and handed over a brand-new M-card. She also told me that in this market (Seattle) they only offer M-cards, and not S-cards.

Tonight I went through the guided setup, then called Comcast to pair and activate the card. The CSR asked for the serial number/host/data and put me on hold. A few minutes later, she came back and told me that I was all set.

I crossed my fingers and started testing channels while still on the line with her. Everything is working! All my channels, including my premium channels are coming through just fine! Total time on the phone: about 15 minutes.

Sometimes, it works just like it's supposed to. I do consider myself lucky!


----------



## ccarollo

So....not impressed with TiVo's ability to give me useful messages so far. 

I ran the guided setup, then did my CableCARD install. The Comcast person I talked to seemed to think everything went fine on her end, but I couldn't tell any difference on mine. I tried to just change to a new channel, but the TiVo kept insisting that I re-run the guided setup. Fine by me, so I try to do that, and it gives me a "This option is temporarily unavailable because teh TiVo HD DVR is in the process of connecting to the TiVo service. When the connection completes, you'll be able to access this option."

Well, I don't even know what "connecting to the TiVo service" means, or how long it's going to take. It's not particularly "temporarily" because it's been like this for 10+ minutes now. Is it stuck like this forever? Am I actually going to get out of it? Why can't I cancel this "connecting" business since I'm going to do the initial setup again anyways?


----------



## sarsah

Check to see what software version your Tivo currently has - it's listed under 'system information'. As I understand it, It needs to be version 11 or higher.

Mine is running version 11 and the Tivo support told me I was getting the the 161-1 error because the cable card is bad. Comcast is coming out (again) tomorrow to (hopefully) bring me a new card.

I am in ATL and was told that they do not have multi-channel cards. The tech arrived with two cards he he said were multi-channel, but they were instead single-channel cards. We'll see what they bring tomorrow



laboramus said:


> Just got my TivoHD, and picked up CableCard from Comcast, and of course it did not work. Gives 161-1 error. Neiher comcast people nor Tivo support had any idea about what 161-1 is, even though Tivo support page says "This hotline is answered by agents who are specially trained in troubleshooting CableCARD issues. If the information in this article does not solve your issue, please give them a call." Looks like the training did not include actually getting to know one of the most frequent - apparently - error codes. I redid the guided setup, I called Comcast, I called Tivo 3 times, nothing helped and nobody really sounded as they even knew what I was talking about at all.
> Finally I got the advice of getting a new card - which I will, but what if it would do the same? It looks really frustrating to have to go to Comcast each day for a new card and try them all out for a chance to get a working one. Comcast BTW told me they are giving me M-Card, but gave me S-Card. It didn't work anyway but I wonder if there's any way to know next time - looks like local reps don't know too much about it too.
> I was really excited to get TivoHD, but now I'm thinking maybe I have to go back to my Series2 and wait until Tivo and cable companies figure it out - it looks like you have to be really lucky to just get this thing to work.


----------



## MisterWho

sarsah said:


> Check to see what software version your Tivo currently has - it's listed under 'system information'. As I understand it, It needs to be version 11 or higher.
> 
> Mine is running version 11 and the Tivo support told me I was getting the the 161-1 error because the cable card is bad. Comcast is coming out (again) tomorrow to (hopefully) bring me a new card.
> 
> I am in ATL and was told that they do not have multi-channel cards. The tech arrived with two cards he he said were multi-channel, but they were instead single-channel cards. We'll see what they bring tomorrow


See my posts above, I am in ATL and just had my multistream card installed last Sat. You're right, the phone reps insist you need two cards for your tivo (I think they are trained on Series 3 tivos needed two cards but if, like me, you have a tivo hd then you can use just the one multistream card). I just told them to please make a note that the installer bring multistream cards and that I'd rather postpone my appt if they are out of them at the moment (didn't want to pay extra $2 month for 2nd card). Luckily, the installer showed up with a mcard and installed with very little trouble. Be aware, I did have to call a couple hours later and request an initialization hit as I was not getting all my channels. This took seconds and been working great all week. I did tell them the installer told me to ask for this initialization if all channels did not show up (he didnt, I learned that from these posts but I get the feeling they dont like you to know more than they do)


----------



## gear

My cablecard installation was a couple of years ago and it went fine and is still working quite well.

My issue is the cost of renting them from Comcast. I think they charge an awful lot of money for this rental. Oh it doesn't seem like much for one month, but month after month it is adding up to quite a tidy sum. If I could purchase the cablecards but chose to rent them I could see paying what I do.


----------



## PaulM-D

Thanks for the heads up. I'll keep an eye out, although everything is still fine this morning.

Removal and reinsertion multiple times on the TV over the past couple years has never changed the pairing. As a matter of fact, when the channels have disappeared in the past with the card was in the TV, pulling and reinserting is what Comcast support recommended.

There are two channnels in my lineup that are not coming through though - Mojo is just blank - perhaps a programming problem. And GolfHD - the screen comes up to call Comcast about programming. I have seen that on some premium channels in the past.

I'll continue to keep an eye on it. The pairing to a slot thing always seemed a bit odd to me. Do M-Cards auto-pair to the slot? Obviously Comcast cannot read the card remotely.



drhankz said:


> Give it another 24 hours.
> 
> I don't know at what interval Comcast sends out KEYING info.
> 
> But the Next time they send out Keying info - your card with
> STOP working - I predict - unless TiVo is doing something
> Strange.
> 
> In my Non-TiVo DVR's - Even a removal and insertion of a
> CableCard into the exact same BOX changes the PAIRING info.


----------



## pdhenry

Removing and re-inserting in the same slot is not the same as removing from one device and inserting into another device.


----------



## drhankz

PaulM-D said:


> Obviously Comcast cannot read the card remotely.


Oh Yes They Can


----------



## drhankz

pdhenry said:


> Removing and re-inserting in the same slot is not the same as removing from one device and inserting into another device.


One piece of pairing data changes every time if in the same box.

And a Bunch of Pairing Data changes from box to box.

Maybe Comcast has Stopped using the one piece of pairing
data that changes from removal and insertion back into the
same box.


----------



## drhankz

pdhenry said:


> Removing and re-inserting in the same slot is not the same as removing from one device and inserting into another device.


One thing I have never checked is the pairing info between
my TiVo and my Sony DVR. It is possible the Sony DVR 
reports more pairing info than TiVo.


----------



## dswallow

drhankz said:


> One piece of pairing data changes every time if in the same box.
> 
> And a Bunch of Pairing Data changes from box to box.
> 
> Maybe Comcast has Stopped using the one piece of pairing
> data that changes from removal and insertion back into the
> same box.


I'm not aware of any CableCARD data that changes if you remove and reinsert a CableCARD into the same slot of the same device, powered on or powered off.


----------



## drhankz

dswallow said:


> I'm not aware of any CableCARD data that changes if you remove and reinsert a CableCARD into the same slot of the same device, powered on or powered off.


See my Above Post - I have both Sony DVRs and TiVo's.

I KNOW for sure there is one piece the Sony Reports.
I forget the name of the parameter.


----------



## b_scott

b_scott said:


> i'll try taking it out again - it used to be too low, but yes i've used the signal level in the Tivo which is why I know it's at around 90%. I'll let you know if/when I test that out. Thanks.


took out the booster and I'm still getting the pixelization. It's just random noise, usually in a line, in the middle of shows. Sometimes it includes an audio drop out, sometimes not.

I just got a new TivoHD for the bedroom and a new HDTV for the bedroom as well. I'll see if I get the same thing on that one, after a few days. If I don't, maybe it's the cablecard.


----------



## Tmonkey

I just had Comcast in Alexandria VA install a multistream CC last night. It took him ten minutes and went well. 

I asked the cable guy if his noticed an increases in people getting rid of the Comcast DVR and getting the CCs for Tivo. He said he's noticed a huge increase in the number of cards he's been installing in the last six months.


----------



## rwcmom

Thought I would share my unfortunate experience and end result  with Series 3 & Comcast multistream cable card install. We purchased a new HD TV and thought it was time to upgrade to Tivo HD.
Similar to the many posts here, I attempted a self install. I went through 3 cable cards on my own phoning tech support numerous times. Each time I was told by Ccast "the card was paired on our end". Meanwhile several calls to Tivo tech support insisted the card was not paired and I continue to receive what my kids angrily call the "spinning peppermint wheel of death" as the dvr painfully attempts to acquire a cable signal.

After 8 days of nightly phone calls, I finally had a Ccast tech out last night. He went through 2 more cards before phoning dispatch. He was promptly told by "dispatch" that the known software issue from Dec '08 (which allows Comcast to send and receive signals to the card) is still not resolved. No cards can be paired due to this. This problem apparently spans San Fran to Monterey in CA. It is not the card, it is not Tivo, it is the lack of organization within Comcast to get their software up to speed.

When I asked the tech what my options were, I was told the following:
1.-I could go back to the old Series 2 Tivo set up and receiver box that I had before 
or 
2.-Purchase the Comcast HD DVR - their DVR has the hardware installed so there is no card issue. Unfortunately, they are out of stock, no eta
or
3.-Wait for Ccast to resolve the issue. I would be put on a "list" and the supervisor would phone me when the issue was resolved and set up a time for install

We have not decided what option we will go with yet. It really burns me up when I think of the wasted time, energy and expenses caused by Comcasts failure to communicate with the public and their own support people!

It's actually kinda nice to have a quiet house with no tv in the background.
hmmmmm, could this be option 4?


----------



## gdprof27

Update on my story...

Went back to Comcast here in Montgomery County and swapped M-Cards. Went through the hole process and had the same result. I am only able to receive my local HD channels... that's it.

There is one change. With the first M-Card, the pairing screen flashed an Authorization Failure 1200 error message... whereas now, the pairing screen is prompting me to contact my provider to start cable service. I have been assured by CC Tech that the pairing signal was in fact sent out but I still only get those five local HD channels.

I have a tech coming tomorrow to give it another go.


----------



## drhankz

gdprof27 said:


> I have a tech coming tomorrow to give it another go.


I'm sure the TECH will get it up and running tomorrow.

The current condition is a pairing problem for sure.


----------



## drhankz

gdprof27 said:


> Update on my story...


I forgot to ASK - is your TiVo connected to the Internet
so that it can UPDATE the TiVo Software????


----------



## gdprof27

drhankz said:


> I forgot to ASK - is your TiVo connected to the Internet
> so that it can UPDATE the TiVo Software????


Yes...ethernet direct connection.


----------



## drhankz

gdprof27 said:


> Yes...ethernet direct connection.


Then by now the TiVo should have updated!

It does recognized you as a subscriber?


----------



## gdprof27

drhankz said:


> Then by now the TiVo should have updated!
> 
> It does recognized you as a subscriber?


There hasn't been anything like that displayed. When I bring up the cableCARD pairing screen it gives me the pertinent data information (SN, MAC, Data, Host ID, etc.) but at the top it says, "Contact your cable provider to begin service".

I followed those instructions and called and had the information sent... there was no change. Are you saying that the problem could have rectified itself while I was asleep and have been at work?


----------



## drhankz

gdprof27 said:


> There hasn't been anything like that displayed. When I bring up the cableCARD pairing screen it gives me the pertinent data information (SN, MAC, Data, Host ID, etc.) but at the top it says, "Contact your cable provider to begin service".
> 
> I followed those instructions and called and had the information sent... there was no change. Are you saying that the problem could have rectified itself while I was asleep and have been at work?


I was just asking if your TiVo box knows you are a TiVo Subscriber 
so that it can update the TiVo software.

Totally separate from the CableCard issue.


----------



## seanmcsean

Comcast just left my house after installing my M card. *Knocks on wood*

Everything seems to be working well now.. All my channels come in. Everything looks like it is working!! 

*Knocks on wood again*

Provided I don't have any more problems, I have to say comcast did this correctly! 

*Knocks on wood a third time*


----------



## drhankz

seanmcsean said:


> *Knocks on wood a third time*


You should be TiVo HAPPY







NOW


----------



## gdprof27

drhankz said:


> I was just asking if your TiVo box knows you are a TiVo Subscriber
> so that it can update the TiVo software.
> 
> Totally separate from the CableCard issue.


My bad!

Yes, TiVo is hooked up and my subscription information is in there.


----------



## seanmcsean

drhankz said:


> You should be TiVo HAPPY
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NOW


Again, I'm going to wait a few days before I make the final verdict, but provided everything keeps working, Comcast hit a home run with my installation.

OT: I see you used that graphic from rx8web.. You a fellow mazda enthusiast?


----------



## drhankz

gdprof27 said:


> My bad!
> 
> Yes, TiVo is hooked up and my subscription information is in there.


I was just checking so we can point the finger back at Comcast


----------



## drhankz

seanmcsean said:


> Again, I'm going to wait a few days before I make the final verdict, but provided everything keeps working, Comcast hit a home run with my installation.
> 
> OT: I see you used that graphic from rx8web.. You a fellow mazda enthusiast?


I just use the jumping face - I have no Mazda like or dislike.


----------



## seanmcsean

drhankz said:


> I just use the jumping face - I have no Mazda like or dislike.


Dang.. I was kind of hoping you were a mazda guy too.

Alas, I'm wasting time on the internet! Time to start filling up that HD TiVo with some high quality discovery channel content.


----------



## drhankz

seanmcsean said:


> Dang.. I was kind of hoping you were a mazda guy too.
> 
> Alas, I'm wasting time on the internet! Time to start filling up that HD TiVo with some high quality discovery channel content.


*Or Upgrading It*

I upgraded mine to 1TB Internal now I have Tons and Tons of Space


----------



## seanmcsean

drhankz said:


> *Or Upgrading It*
> 
> I upgraded mine to 1TB Internal now I have Tons and Tons of Space


Hehe.. Read my mind, friend.

I'm a sys admin for a living, so that's my first order of business.


----------



## drhankz

seanmcsean said:


> Hehe.. Read my mind, friend.
> 
> I'm a sys admin for a living, so that's my first order of business.


I waited until my CableCard was working.

That way you won't have to go through the Comcast MILL again.

The pairing info will be copied over to the new drive


----------



## gdprof27

drhankz said:


> I was just checking so we can point the finger back at Comcast


Yeah... this second attempt has been weird as there seems to be nothing wrong with the card... it looked brand new and I have received no error messages associated with it.

It just seems to be waiting for the signal to be sent. I'm gonna have them ping it one more time tonight and then let the tech have at it tomorrow if it doesn't work.


----------



## seanmcsean

Exactly. I'm going to hold off for a week or two, just to make sure my current functioning cable card isn't just beginners luck. 

All my channels come in *so far.* I'm going to make sure they come in just as well in two weeks before I order a brand spankin' new Hitachi HD.


----------



## drhankz

seanmcsean said:


> Exactly. I'm going to hold off for a week or two, just to make sure my current functioning cable card isn't just beginners luck.
> 
> All my channels come in *so far.* I'm going to make sure they come in just as well in two weeks before I order a brand spankin' new Hitachi HD.


I have (5) DVRs with CableCard - once they work - they work.

Never had a problem once they are up and running - it has been
three years now.


----------



## drhankz

gdprof27 said:


> Yeah... this second attempt has been weird as there seems to be nothing wrong with the card... it looked brand new and I have received no error messages associated with it.
> 
> It just seems to be waiting for the signal to be sent. I'm gonna have them ping it one more time tonight and then let the tech have at it tomorrow if it doesn't work.


My experience has been - when a Tech is there - the Operations
people usually get it right and it works. When Customers try - it
is usually a Circus Show.


----------



## gdprof27

drhankz said:


> My experience has been - when a Tech is there - the Operations
> people usually get it right and it works. When Customers try - it
> is usually a Circus Show.


Indeed... I am Bozo.


----------



## drhankz

gdprof27 said:


> Indeed... I am Bozo.


CALL it NIH


----------



## b_scott

Cablecard on new TivoHD still not picking up extended channels. Got it yesterday. It does all the basic ones but nothing above that. Even does the HD ones but again nothing above basic. Val: is returning "?" instead of "V" Also CCI: is 0x00 "?" instead of "S" and Auth is "MP" instead of "S". CP is "Enabled" instead of "Disabled". ActivePrg: is "1" and not "0"

This is comparing it to my working TivoHD box. Comcast Chicago.

I called and the girl reset the thing, but it changed nothing.


----------



## crazi4tv

b_scott said:


> Cablecard on new TivoHD still not picking up extended channels. Got it yesterday. It does all the basic ones but nothing above that. Even does the HD ones but again nothing above basic. Val: is returning "?" instead of "V" Also CCI: is 0x00 "?" instead of "S" and Auth is "MP" instead of "S". CP is "Enabled" instead of "Disabled". ActivePrg: is "1" and not "0"
> 
> This is comparing it to my working TivoHD box. Comcast Chicago.
> 
> I called and the girl reset the thing, but it changed nothing.


*Val:? *means the Headend has not been able to verify the Host ID is valid. In other words, the card is not paired.
*Auth:MP* means the channel you are tuned to is not subscribed for viewing.
*CP:Enabled* means the channel you are tuned to is Copy Protection enabled.
*ActivePrg:1* means you are on tuner 1. *ActivePrg:0* is tuner 2.

Basically, the card has not been paired or is paired incorrectly and the card has not been authorized to decrypt the channels you subscribe to.


----------



## b_scott

thanks a bunch, I'll call back armed with that info.


----------



## crazi4tv

b_scott said:


> thanks a bunch, I'll call back armed with that info.


Let me know how it goes. Which channels do you get without the card? You should be able to get all of the analog channels without a card, just won't have the Guide data.


----------



## b_scott

called and she put in a ticket for the Cablecard group. they're calling back within 45 minutes.

I only get the basics (NBC/ABC/CBS/etc). My other TivoHD works fine.


----------



## crazi4tv

Did you run the channel scan with the card removed? Sometimes that helps.


----------



## b_scott

oh sorry, I meant to say I only have tried w/the card in. My only concern at this point is to get it working with the card, since all I watch is HD and I have no idea what the QAM channels are.


----------



## b_scott

apparently:

If the CableCARD is activated, but 
not subscribed to this channel, you 
will see Auth:N. (Another error 
sometimes seen is *Auth:MP*, which 
means that a message that is 
supposed to be in the activation 
stream coming from the headend is 
missing.)


----------



## crazi4tv

Make sure when you talk to your provider again that you give them the Unit Address, Host & Data and that they VERIFY they have the same information in their system. Once the pairing information has been confirmed, they need to "initialize" the card.


----------



## drhankz

crazi4tv said:


> Make sure when you talk to your provider again that you give them the Unit Address, Host & Data and that they VERIFY they have the same information in their system. Once the pairing information has been confirmed, they need to "initialize" the card.


YOU ARE ON THE RIGHT TRACK -- BUT May I suggest -- NOT
telling them the numbers. Let them tell the End User because 
most of the time THEY have it wrong and even reading them 
again - they overlook their mistakes.


----------



## crazi4tv

drhankz said:


> YOU ARE ON THE RIGHT TRACK -- BUT May I suggest -- NOT
> telling them the numbers. Let them tell the End User because
> most of the time THEY have it wrong and even reading them
> again - they overlook their mistakes.


great idea!


----------



## drhankz

crazi4tv said:


> great idea!


I suggest it because it has happened to me.

Once BURNED   :up:


----------



## b_scott

thanks for the advice! Just a comment, it's been two hours and no call.


----------



## crazi4tv

b_scott said:


> thanks for the advice! Just a comment, it's been two hours and no call.


If a ticket was submitted, it is possible it has not been reviewed yet. When you were quoted 45 min, the rep could have been making a wild guess. I would recommend that you call back, ask to speak to a supervisor and ask that person to verify if the Host & Data (if they have the card paired) matches what you see on the pairing screen. If the pairing info is correct, ask that they initialize your card. Also ask them to verify that all the service codes on your account are correct. Let them know that you have researched this issue and the problem more than likely has to do with incorrect/missing Host & Data or the card was not properly authorized.

Be pleasant~my guess is that they would more than likely go out of their way for a pleasant caller rather than one who is yelling. (i'm not saying you would yell after what you have been through)


----------



## haldrogenbomb

Hi guys - On my last legs here, any help would be greatly appreciated. I received a TiVo HD DVR for Christmas. During the course of a Comcast visit to install my cablecard, the tech either a) broke the system by repeatedly yanking out the power cord from the back of the box or b) the system revealed that it was a dud by repeatedly green screening - but in any case, I had to return the unit. My latest unit won't pair to save its life - CC has been out two times, and each time they tell me it's paired successfully (despite the fact that I can't watch TV). Having studied the MMI screens on the TiVo support forum, I know for a fact it's not paired - I have no Val, I don't see the second paragraph of the Conditional Access screen, etc., etc., - but I cannot get Comcast to understand this to save my life! They're ADAMANT that it's been paired and that the problem is with TiVo.

I'm at my wits end here in San Francisco - contemplating returning the box, jettisoning Comcast, a variety of the two... each time I'm on the phone, I'm told they don't support TiVo, that there are other DVR options available.

I just read a post from another user in SF stating that she heard that the CC unit up here doesn't have its backend in order, but I haven't been able to get anyone to confirm that for me. TiVo support, while being more helpful than CC, is about ready to push off on me, too.

If anyone has any advice or suggestions, I'd love to hear them. Thanks for listening.

hal


----------



## crazi4tv

haldrogenbomb said:


> Hi guys - On my last legs here, any help would be greatly appreciated. I received a TiVo HD DVR for Christmas. During the course of a Comcast visit to install my cablecard, the tech either a) broke the system by repeatedly yanking out the power cord from the back of the box or b) the system revealed that it was a dud by repeatedly green screening - but in any case, I had to return the unit. My latest unit won't pair to save its life - CC has been out two times, and each time they tell me it's paired successfully (despite the fact that I can't watch TV). Having studied the MMI screens on the TiVo support forum, I know for a fact it's not paired - I have no Val, I don't see the second paragraph of the Conditional Access screen, etc., etc., - but I cannot get Comcast to understand this to save my life! They're ADAMANT that it's been paired and that the problem is with TiVo.
> 
> I'm at my wits end here in San Francisco - contemplating returning the box, jettisoning Comcast, a variety of the two... each time I'm on the phone, I'm told they don't support TiVo, that there are other DVR options available.
> 
> I just read a post from another user in SF stating that she heard that the CC unit up here doesn't have its backend in order, but I haven't been able to get anyone to confirm that for me. TiVo support, while being more helpful than CC, is about ready to push off on me, too.
> 
> If anyone has any advice or suggestions, I'd love to hear them. Thanks for listening.
> 
> hal


Call your provider and ask to speak to a supervisor who has had experience with cablecards. Ask that person to read to you what they show is your Host & Data. if it is correct, ask them to send an "initialize" to the card. If the card receives it, "161-4" should display which means the card is resetting and should begin download the channels. go to the Test channel screen, and select it. You should see "no channels available" which means the channels are downloading. in a couple of minutes a channel should appear. browse through the channels and also check channels on the second tuner. I also recommend that they verify all service codes are correct including that your account has the right Headend code listed. If the screen gets stuck on "please wait...aquiring channels" for 10 mn or more, then the card is unable to aquire a channel map.

To have a successful installation 1. Know which type of card you need and install it in the correct slot. 2. follow the proper installation steps. 3. Verify your provider has entered the pairing information correctly. The proper authorization signal needs to be sent which in my opinion is and "initialization".


----------



## drhankz

haldrogenbomb said:


> I'm told they don't support TiVo, that there are other DVR options available.
> 
> If anyone has any advice or suggestions, I'd love to hear them. Thanks for listening.
> 
> hal


As for OTHER DVRs - Comcast is referring to theirs which BTW - also
runs TiVo Software. So their claim of not Supporting TiVo is Bunkers. 
Why do they sell their own DVRs - With CableCards - Running TiVo 
Software?

My two cents of Advice are MAKE SURE TiVo Works first. It sounds
like you went straight for the install before getting TiVo Working. 
I suggest ONE week of TiVo Working before a Tech and CableCard
show up.

Instructions on the TiVo website tells users to get everything right
before taking the next step.


----------



## terpdog

I do have a question. I have comcast in Carroll County Maryland. I noticed about a week or so ago some shows that didn't have the copy protection flag now have the flag. For christmas I got another TIVO with no cable card in it yet of course I can only record certain shows. Here is my question.

1st TIVO HD with Cable Card => I recorded a show on MTV at 9pm last night it had a copy protection flag so I couldn't download it. MTV is on I think channel 42 so it is analog.

2nd TIVO HD w/out Cable Card => I recorded the same show on MTV at 9pm. It did not have the copy protection flag. Exact same show at the exact same time. Only difference was the Cable Card.

I have noticed that pretty much anything I record from HBO/SHO and most of the HighDef channels are copy protected but anyone know what might have changed.

I've tried to call comcast but nobody knows anything. I do have a call into my local
cable commisioners office because maybe they know someone else I can call. 

Any Ideas???


----------



## a68oliver

It is possible that the Tivo with the cablecard is remapping a digital simulcast of MTV to the old channel number. The Tivo without the cablecard continues to receive MTV on the original analog channel. Remapping digital channels to analog numbers saves the consumer from having to learn new channel assignments.

You can confirm some of this by checking some of the diagnostic pages. Also, if you tune to the channel on each of the Tivos and press the record button, you can tell if you are receiving a digital or analog channel. A digital channel will not have a record quality choice and the analog channel will let you change the recording quality.

This could explain the difference in the copy protection flags.


----------



## PaulM-D

drhankz said:


> Oh Yes They Can


To followup, I decided to check every channel I am entitled to and discovered that 22 were missing. I called Comcast again and they insisted that it might be a "bad CableCard" and that they would have to send a service technician out. OK - appointment scheduled for the weekend.

Last night, I decided to try calling again, and this time I got a CSR who seemed to have a good handle on things. He took the data down from the CableCard, put me on hold, then came back and read all the numbers back to me and confirmed that one of the numbers was not correct in their system (as previously mentioned I took the M-Card out of the TV and put it in the Tivo). He said he would send the new data to engineering and I should have all my channels back in 10-30 minutes.

Sure enough, they popped back on in about 15 minutes. Happy customer now and I save Comcast a service call.


----------



## drhankz

PaulM-D said:


> Sure enough, they popped back on in about 15 minutes. Happy customer now and I save Comcast a service call.


99% of the Problems are incorrect paring info.

Here is why End Users don't have good luck and Service Techs Do.

When you call - you talk to a CSR who honestly knows nothing about
CableCards, and pairing info and Provisioning [the official term for 
what needs to be done]. That CSR - at best transcribes the info correctly. 
Then they have to pass it on to someone who can actually do something
with it.

When a Tech comes to your home - they call ATS [Advance Tech Support].
The ATS team knows what to do and are at the NOC [Networks Operations
Center] where they can enter the paring info and provision the CableCard
for service.

A End User can never get to ATS directly - therefore the whole CableCard
process because a circus of who drops the ball or messes things up.

We are glad to hear you are up and running


----------



## CharlesH

drhankz said:


> Here is why End Users don't have good luck and Service Techs Do.
> 
> When you call - you talk to a CSR who honestly knows nothing about CableCards, and pairing info and Provisioning [the official term for what needs to be done]. That CSR - at best transcribes the info correctly. Then they have to pass it on to someone who can actually do something with it.
> 
> When a Tech comes to your home - they call ATS [Advance Tech Support]. The ATS team knows what to do and are at the NOC [Networks Operations Center] where they can enter the paring info and provision the CableCard for service.
> 
> A End User can never get to ATS directly - therefore the whole CableCard process because a circus of who drops the ball or messes things up.


I recently had to have my cablecards re-paired due to replacing the hard drive in my Series3. I just called the phone number on the cablecard pairing screen, told the person who answered that I had to re-pair my cable cards. She took the cablecard, host ID, and Data numbers, short pause, told me to look again, the card showed proper pairing. Repeat for cable card #2, and I was done in ten minutes. If she had to call someone else to actually enter the numbers, she sure had a good hotline to them.


----------



## riz

Hye guys, long time member, first time owner of Tivo! Had UltimateTv for my SD years.. then the last 2 years the painfully archaic and no way to upgrade the HDD comcast HDdvr! Movin on up, TivoHD for me, 1 week or so now!

Question: The picture quality actually seems worse than I remember than on my comcast DVR (3416) IS THAT POSSIBLE? (I don't have the other box any more so side by side is not possible, this is just from memory) I have not re calibrated my settings yet for the tivo (is there any way to get test patterns on tivo?) but first observations is that the picture was much darker and grainier... So after just visual re-calibration, it still seems that most all HD shows are grainy! Now comcast is not the king of PQ I know but I don't remember it being grainy like this, is that possibly my tivoHD doing this? I am using the same HDMI cable an input as with the 3416 so your thoughts are appreciated!

riz


----------



## ravemonger

My Comcast experience was pretty good. I called up to place my cablecard order. The rep waived the $16 install fee, gave a free year of Starz and 6 free months of Digital Plus and HD. The tech came out today to install the M-Card. He took about 15 minutes to get it paired and tested and away he went. 

All in all a great experience and everything is working perfectly.


----------



## steveliv

ok, i've got a follow-up. comcast was supposed to be here today between 8:30am and 11am. it was around 11 am and they hadn't showed, no calls either. i called 1800comcast, and was transferred around. eventually i found out that the rep who i called on monday, accidentally made the appt for sunday. i told her that was an error, i would never schedule an appointment on sunday as i would be at church during 8:30 and 11. she said the rep must have put the wrong date on the order. she then told me the appt was still available on sunday, and i reminded her sunday was not going to work, as i would be at church. the next available date was next tuesday between 4pm and 7pm, and i agreed on that. i then asked her if she could give me a break on the install charge, because of the error on their part. she agreed to give me a $20 credit. so i guess my tivo will have to wait until tuesday for a nice cablecard


----------



## pdhenry

Well, there is no joy in Mudville 

The Comcast Contract installer arrived a half hour after his install window and spent an hour and 3 quarters trying to get either of two CCs to install. He left the second card in the slot and a Direct installer is supposed to arrive between 4 and 7.

Right now I get the broadcast channels and nothing more - limited basic would include CN8 and WGN (among others) but all I get are the SD and HD versions of the local broadcast channels on their proper Comcast channel numbers.

According to the TiVo techs, the first problem I have is the Status line on the CA screen says "Not Staged" and the SubExpireTime entry is N/A. She said this is a problem in the pairing process and Comcast has to fix it.

The Installer threw up his hands after the second card woudn't install any better than the first, but suggested that eventually things would "download" and maybe I'd be fine. I suggested once or twice that I could get the TiVo people on the phone with the Comcast people (but the person I spoke with on the TiVo CableCard hotline wasn't really any more helpful than to insist that the problem was Comcast's to fix).

EDIT:
From going through the TiVo CableCard troubleshooting pages, it appears that the CableCard is "paired" (CP Info screen shows "*CP Auth Received*") but not "activated" (CA Screen shows "*Status: Not Staged*"). Anybody know what that means?


----------



## dswallow

pdhenry said:


> Well, there is no joy in Mudville
> 
> The Comcast Contract installer arrived a half hour after his install window and spent an hour and 3 quarters trying to get either of two CCs to install. He left the second card in the slot and a Direct installer is supposed to arrive between 4 and 7.
> 
> Right now I get the broadcast channels and nothing more - limited basic would include CN8 and WGN (among others) but all I get are the SD and HD versions of the local broadcast channels on their proper Comcast channel numbers.
> 
> According to the TiVo techs, the first problem I have is the Status line on the CA screen says "Not Staged" and the SubExpireTime entry is N/A. She said this is a problem in the pairing process and Comcast has to fix it.
> 
> The Installer threw up his hands after the second card woudn't install any better than the first, but suggested that eventually things would "download" and maybe I'd be fine. I suggested once or twice that I could get the TiVo people on the phone with the Comcast people (but the person I spoke with on the TiVo CableCard hotline wasn't really any more helpful than to insist that the problem was Comcast's to fix).
> 
> EDIT:
> From going through the TiVo CableCard troubleshooting pages, it appears that the CableCard is "paired" (CP Info screen shows "*CP Auth Received*") but not "activated" (CA Screen shows "*Status: Not Staged*"). Anybody know what that means?


I can practically guarantee you that fixing this issue has nothing to do with a tech being on site. But then, you probably know that.  Presuming they have the CableCARD and Host ID's entered properly, your problems are most likely related to billing codes on your account not being properly entered.

I don't know if Comcasts tech support contracts are in any way subdivided specifically based on cable system or not, so this may not work for you, but the direct office number to a higher level service tech contractor that at least has been able to help me at my location is 866-812-6532. All I might suggest is just give it a try and see if they can help; this is a level they'd usually escalate CableCARD or other technical issues to.


----------



## bareyb

riz said:


> Hye guys, long time member, first time owner of Tivo! Had UltimateTv for my SD years.. then the last 2 years the painfully archaic and no way to upgrade the HDD comcast HDdvr! Movin on up, TivoHD for me, 1 week or so now!
> 
> Question: The picture quality actually seems worse than I remember than on my comcast DVR (3416) IS THAT POSSIBLE? (I don't have the other box any more so side by side is not possible, this is just from memory) I have not re calibrated my settings yet for the tivo (is there any way to get test patterns on tivo?) but first observations is that the picture was much darker and grainier... So after just visual re-calibration, it still seems that most all HD shows are grainy! Now comcast is not the king of PQ I know but I don't remember it being grainy like this, is that possibly my tivoHD doing this? I am using the same HDMI cable an input as with the 3416 so your thoughts are appreciated!
> 
> riz


I am not a videophile by any means, but I do have two Series 3's and a Comcast DVR (the newer model) and I can't see any appreciable difference between the two in terms of PQ. Both have great PQ as far as I'm concerned. Just a data point for you...


----------



## Mystii

Wow... we got a Tivo HD just after the New Year and after reading this thread, I wasn't looking forward to having Comcast come out to do the cablecard installation. I was completely prepared for it to be a mess. Thankfully, I was wrong. I'm in the Chicago suburbs and I haven't read much good about cablecard installations here so I have to tell a good story.

The new Tivo arrived on Monday. We got it set up, software was refreshed, basic channels (2-100) came in just fine on both tuners. Called Comcast to order an M card and was told that they didn't have any but they could install two S cards. Fine, that would work. First available date was Friday (1/9). Installer was due here between 10 and 1. At 10:15am, I got an automated call to confirm that also told me his anticipated arrival was between 11:15am and 12:15pm. In spite of snow and messy roads, he arrived at 11:15am. He had two M-cards and multiple S cards with him. The first M card went in, Tivo recognized it... and then the wait for the person on the other end of the phone began. That took a bit of time. All told, it took 30 minutes for him to get through (he was disconnected once) but once he did get through, it was quick, easy and quite painless to have it paired up, initialized and working.

We confirmed that all channels were there, all pay channels were showing up, both tuners were working and as he left, I was re-running Guided Setup (as it recommended) and downloading new program data. YAY... I'm one happy camper. 

This is the second time in a week we've had Comcast out here. The first time was to switch from AT&T to Comcast Digital Phone (after saying no for years, we finally switched and the total cost savings is amazing). That tech didn't know a lot about wireless routers, in spite of what he said. Thankfully, I'm a computer geek from way back, so I was able to reset the router correctly and get everything working again. He was not only on time though, he was actually early! He did do everything correctly except resetting the router, so it was a pretty painless visit. 

The second, with the M Card install (which I was told they didn't have LOL) was truly painless. So, if just have hope. Not every installation story is a nightmare. Some of them truly are as easy as they should be. I didn't even hear a word about anyone not liking Tivo; I wouldn't have put up with it anyway. We're long-time Tivo addicts and it would be pretty darned hard to get me to give up any of our Tivos.

Hang in there in you're doing the same thing, it's not all doom and gloom.

- Mystii
______________________________
Tivo S1 6/2001 Lifetime
Tivo Dual Tuner S2 7/2008 Lifetime
Tivo HD 1/2008 Will be Lifetime


----------



## pdhenry

Well, the 4-7 tech never showed up.


----------



## b_scott

turns out the card's data number and host ID were already in use so it was conflicting. finally got someone who knew things today and took the card out, put it in slot #2, got a new ID, took it out, put it back in slot #1, and got a new ID. Then gave him that one and POOF it worked.

Advice for those with problems, try this!


----------



## starmanj

I had three HD tivos installed with cablecards. Comcast is now chargin me $7.95 for the second and third cablecard. I called and pointed out their cablecard FAQ page
http://www.comcast.com/customers/faq/FaqDetails.ashx?ID=2651
That clearly states each additional cablecard is $2.05. They said they raised their rates to $7.95. Isn't that illegal to advertise one fee and charge another? I can't return my HDtivos, but that sure is a bait-and-switch it seems.
Starmanj


----------



## dswallow

starmanj said:


> I had three HD tivos installed with cablecards. Comcast is now chargin me $7.95 for the second and third cablecard. I called and pointed out their cablecard FAQ page
> http://www.comcast.com/customers/faq/FaqDetails.ashx?ID=2651
> That clearly states each additional cablecard is $2.05. They said they raised their rates to $7.95. Isn't that illegal to advertise one fee and charge another? I can't return my HDtivos, but that sure is a bait-and-switch it seems.
> Starmanj


I suggest you contact Comcast through the corporate office to get it resolved; that's likely simply yet another uninformed CSR you've spoken to.

...either through http://www.comcast.com/Corporate/Customers/customercare.html to Rick Germano or by email to ComcastCares, Frank Eliason's group, at [email protected].


----------



## hardax

just a quick note to let everyone know that my 2 S-Cards installed relatively smoothly yesterday! Thanks to the info I got here I was able to guide the technician on how to do the install correctly! Nice guy but totally clueless on what to do. Never the less all is well thanks to all the great info here. Thanks all!


----------



## Wiley1

c3 said:


> You will continue to see all of the clear QAM channels. Most likely you will NOT be able to see the analog channels at the edges of the extended basic trap (channel 35 or so) because those are usually mapped to digital channels which are encrypted.


If you don't know the answer, do you just make up a bunch of stuff?


----------



## MisterWho

pdhenry said:


> Well, there is no joy in Mudville
> 
> Right now I get the broadcast channels and nothing more - limited basic would include CN8 and WGN (among others) but all I get are the SD and HD versions of the local broadcast channels on their proper Comcast channel numbers.
> 
> According to the TiVo techs, the first problem I have is the Status line on the CA screen says "Not Staged" and the SubExpireTime entry is N/A. She said this is a problem in the pairing process and Comcast has to fix it.
> 
> The Installer threw up his hands after the second card woudn't install any better than the first, but suggested that eventually things would "download" and maybe I'd be fine. I suggested once or twice that I could get the TiVo people on the phone with the Comcast people (but the person I spoke with on the TiVo CableCard hotline wasn't really any more helpful than to insist that the problem was Comcast's to fix).
> 
> EDIT:
> From going through the TiVo CableCard troubleshooting pages, it appears that the CableCard is "paired" (CP Info screen shows "*CP Auth Received*") but not "activated" (CA Screen shows "*Status: Not Staged*"). Anybody know what that means?


I recently had my new Tivo HD installed with a motorola cablecard in ATL with little trouble as previously reported (had to call in and request initialization hit after tech left which worked instantly).

However, my grandmother also got a new Tivo HD and is having the same trouble as you have her Scientific Atlanta cablecard installed correctly (shes in an old Adelphia service area taken over by Comcast some time ago). She is missing several of the Digital Starter tier channels. Her card status is also "not staged." No one at Comcast can seem to get it working over the phone although they dont seem to know what there are doing (one rep even said they cant help with equipment that is not provided by Comcast... I reminded her we were talking about Comcast's own cablecard that is not working correctly.

If you get it fixed, I'd be interested in how.


----------



## SnakeEyes

Hey guys, wanted to run something by you. Good friend of mine is a Comcast Houston customer and she got a note saying they are updating their equipment and that if she doesn't swap out her CableCard with their new one, she will lose access to a bunch of HD channels and won't be able to view future HD channels after Jan 20. Anyone know the story with this?

And the directions for installing the new card (for a TV) is to insert the new card and then wait 3-5 minutes for the channels to be defined. Is this normal for a TV and TiVo just has the usual extra pita for paring and crap?


----------



## pdhenry

MisterWho said:


> If you get it fixed, I'd be interested in how.


I'm going to try calling the Customer Service line tonight and tell them that the card is installed but the account isn't set up correctly (I think that's where the troubleshooting pages send me). If I strike out there I'll try the Comcast Cares email.

I probably have a billing dispute developing because I gave my cable box back on the ~30th and I don't think they changed my plan in the interim. I'm paying for digital for HBO and I have basic on one set and not even that on the set with the cablecard TiVo.


----------



## dswallow

pdhenry said:


> I'm going to try calling the Customer Service line tonight and tell them that the card is installed but the account isn't set up correctly (I think that's where the troubleshooting pages send me). If I strike out there I'll try the Comcast Cares email.
> 
> I probably have a billing dispute developing because I gave my cable box back on the ~30th and I don't think they changed my plan in the interim. I'm paying for digital for HBO and I have basic on one set and not even that on the set with the cablecard TiVo.


Save yourself a headache. Just drop an email to the Comcast Cares group now describing your problem and give them your contact info and best times to reach you.


----------



## frankspin

If I have a cable card in my device but I cancel my subscription with Tivo, can I still use the Tivo with the cablecard but I just wont get the service features?


----------



## dswallow

frankspin said:


> If I have a cable card in my device but I cancel my subscription with Tivo, can I still use the Tivo with the cablecard but I just wont get the service features?


You won't have guide data either.

You should be able to tune to channels and watch live and have use of the live buffers for trick-play use, but no program recording capabilities.


----------



## pdhenry

The direct Comcast installer came in this afternoon, spent about a minute on the phone with someone in "Connectivity" and suddenly I had all of my channels. Made it worthwhile to come home early... :up: :up:


----------



## jeffw_00

has anyone picked up the cable cards at their local office and had success?
/j


----------



## pdhenry

Not possible here. I tried.


----------



## seanmcsean

I'm still knocking on wood, but my TiVo HD and cablecard are still working 100&#37; well. Watched some comedies on CBS tonight and paused to finish up dinner. Came back and skipped all the commercials.

I love this thing!


----------



## jeffw_00

What COMCAST's position on SDV?


----------



## cuyahoga

I was pleased that this weekend, Comcast installed an M-Card in my TiVo HD. It took 45 minutes since the cable installer unplugged the coax cable from my TiVo to check the signal strength/integrity/etc and forgot to plug it back into the TiVo.

Whoops.


----------



## dswallow

jeffw_00 said:


> What COMCAST's position on SDV?


Comcast uses SDV in some markets and provides free tuning adapters to TiVo users.

It does seem Comcast has slowed their original SDV plans and is now pursuing analog reclamation as a way to increase digital channels provided in various markets.

SDV had been planned to be deployed to about 15% of their markets by the end of 2008. Analog reclamation and going all digital was planned for about 20% of their markets by the end of 2008. I'm not sure what the actual numbers ended up being, though.


----------



## jeffw_00

dswallow said:


> Comcast uses SDV in some markets and provides free tuning adapters to TiVo users.
> 
> It does seem Comcast has slowed their original SDV plans and is now pursuing analog reclamation as a way to increase digital channels provided in various markets.
> 
> SDV had been planned to be deployed to about 15% of their markets by the end of 2008. Analog reclamation and going all digital was planned for about 20% of their markets by the end of 2008. I'm not sure what the actual numbers ended up being, though.


So Doug - they're -not- "slow releasing" the SDV units to increase their DVR rentals? 
/j


----------



## drhankz

pdhenry said:


> The direct Comcast installer came in this afternoon, spent about a minute on the phone with someone in "Connectivity" and suddenly I had all of my channels. Made it worthwhile to come home early... :up: :up:


Like I said in previous posts - the Tech talks to people the end user 
can not access. The results are USUALLY always better


----------



## ccarollo

jeffw_00 said:


> has anyone picked up the cable cards at their local office and had success?
> /j


We picked up an M-card at our local (north Seattle) Comcast office and installed it just fine. Just a call in to Comcast to pair it and we were good to go.


----------



## Wiley1

a68oliver said:


> I thiink you are mistaken. My Comcast rate card includes fine print that says the local HD stations are included in basic. And that is in fact what I receive. I received the local HD stations before I upgraded my service to full digital. My other Tivo without cablecards also receives the clear QAM local HD stations (without Tivo guide service).
> 
> What clear QAM stations are you worried about losing? If they are local HD stations, you shouldn't lose them. If they are other cable networks like ESPN, Discovery, CNN, etc., there is a chance they would be blocked by not being included in the channel map downloaded to the card. However, if they are in the channel map, you should continue to receive them.
> 
> On my system, all channels appear to be in the channel map I recieve. However, my cards are not authorized to decrypt all channels. I would be very surprised if you lose any clear QAM channels with the addition of cablecards.
> 
> YMMV


The day before the CC was scheduled, the Comcast tech called to warn me that that I would actually be losing channels because the "clear QAM" channels are not in the basic package. Either he right or he was being lazy.
I'm just asking if anybody here is able to get digital channel through the Tivo channel guide and how they did it.


----------



## pdhenry

On the Comcast website there's a lineup page that shows what's included in each tier. Have you looked there?

Before I had the CCs I could tune the ClearQAM channels but the TiVo guide didn't know how to map the lineup to them.


----------



## jeffw_00

ccarollo said:


> We picked up an M-card at our local (north Seattle) Comcast office and installed it just fine. Just a call in to Comcast to pair it and we were good to go.


In MA - they won't let you do this - they want their $17 for the truck-roll

(or my guess is that most people can't do it right, and they can't charge if they're 'fixing' something, but they can if they're 'installing' something)


----------



## pdhenry

I'm sure that's Comcast's thinking but if they use a contract installer rather than a qualified tech, the installer will be more clueless than you are, by virtue of your having read these threads.


----------



## miketo

ccarollo said:


> We picked up an M-card at our local (north Seattle) Comcast office and installed it just fine. Just a call in to Comcast to pair it and we were good to go.


Wow, either you were lucky or the Aurora Comcast office has finally learned a few tricks. I tried the CableCard thing nine months ago. We had to pay a roll fee, a guy came out, fumbled on the phone and with the card for forty-five minutes, then had to leave on another call. Never did get HD schedule info. I returned the card -- and Comcast refused to refund the roll fee. 

As they say, once burned, twice shy.


----------



## a68oliver

pdhenry said:


> On the Comcast website there's a lineup page that shows what's included in each tier. Have you looked there?
> 
> Before I had the CCs I could tune the ClearQAM channels but the TiVo guide didn't know how to map the lineup to them.


Unfortunately, not all Comcast areas break down the channel lineup by tier. My area simply shows "all channels" and it isn't even up-to-date. If I go look at the TV schedule on Comcast, I can find the correct channels for my area, but the lineup for my area is still several months behind.


----------



## pdhenry

Does it confirm what channels are in Limited Basic? My lineup shows that the digital and HD local channels are part of limited basic.


----------



## 1283

Wiley1 said:


> If you don't know the answer, do you just make up a bunch of stuff?


What did I make up? Other members and I have already answered your question, but you continue to believe in the Comcast technicians who don't know what they are talking about.


----------



## bakerja

I just got installed from Comcast in Nashville and had a pretty good experience. I dropped AT&T DSL/phone and picked up Comcast digital starter/phone/internet. Everything works but when the installer was talking with the Comcast dispatcher, he was told that M-cards are problematic and my channels "WILL" drop after a few days. They said I should return the M-card when this happens and pick up 2 S-cards at the Comcast office. 

Have any of you heard of this problem?

Thanks,
JAB

edit: this is a tivo HD DVR


----------



## dswallow

bakerja said:


> I just got installed from Comcast in Nashville and had a pretty good experience. I dropped AT&T DSL/phone and picked up Comcast digital starter/phone/internet. Everything works but when the installer was talking with the Comcast dispatcher, he was told that M-cards are problematic and my channels "WILL" drop after a few days. They said I should return the M-card when this happens and pick up 2 S-cards at the Comcast office.
> 
> Have any of you heard of this problem?
> 
> Thanks,
> JAB
> 
> edit: this is a tivo HD DVR


The dispatcher is another clueless person. If your channels drop out, the mostly like cause will be them not having configured the cards with correct billing codes on your account. Just call back and speak to someone with a clue if it should happen, or email ComcastCares (just search on the forum for all the contact info) and let the corporate office pass your problem down to a technician with a clue for you.


----------



## MisterWho

drhankz said:


> Like I said in previous posts - the Tech talks to people the end user
> can not access. The results are USUALLY always better


The problem that my grandmother was having getting her mcard installed and all channels tuning was solved Tuesday with the tech showing up stating "I dont konw anything about these *Tivo Cards(!)*" but calling in and speaking to someone for all of maybe two minutes.

I know what you say is true, just wish we did have access to these people who are needed to fix cablecard issues without numerous calls and multiple appts. Until using the "Email Rick" route, we were told by every phone CSR that "you're not supposed to get those channels."


----------



## starmanj

Beware folks. Comcast and I have been wrangling for 3 months over their NEW cablecard rate fees. I was told they were going to charge me $2/month for the 2nd, 3rd, etc. cablecard. So I bought 3 TIVO-HD's. My bill is $14/month more ($7 per cablecard)-- the same as a basic digital cable box! That on top of Tivo fees. After 20 calls to different people, most of them saying I really had 3 cable boxes (which I don't), a guy from billing called and said their NEW rate structure for cablecards are $7/month regardless if I am using 2-way service (on demand, guides, etc.) or not, regardless if it's a full cable box or not.

This kills the economics of buying TIVO boxes-- you buy a TIVO, they charge $12/month, Comcast charges you $7/month-- it costs much more than renting a Comcast DVR now.

I hate Comcast. I'm stuck with a TIVO contract now that locks me into Comcast.


----------



## starmanj

PS-- is it legal and is my town to blame for letting Comcast increase cablecard rates 500&#37; from $2 to $7/month?


----------



## chris1088c

starmanj said:


> Beware folks. Comcast and I have been wrangling for 3 months over their NEW cablecard rate fees. I was told they were going to charge me $2/month for the 2nd, 3rd, etc. cablecard. So I bought 3 TIVO-HD's. My bill is $14/month more ($7 per cablecard)-- the same as a basic digital cable box! That on top of Tivo fees. After 20 calls to different people, most of them saying I really had 3 cable boxes (which I don't), a guy from billing called and said their NEW rate structure for cablecards are $7/month regardless if I am using 2-way service (on demand, guides, etc.) or not, regardless if it's a full cable box or not.
> 
> This kills the economics of buying TIVO boxes-- you buy a TIVO, they charge $12/month, Comcast charges you $7/month-- it costs much more than renting a Comcast DVR now.
> 
> I hate Comcast. I'm stuck with a TIVO contract now that locks me into Comcast.


I doubt it will help you with your problem but I would atleast file a complaint to the FCC. I don't know if any parameters were set with price regarding the FCC requiring Cable companies to provide cards, however, the whole purpose was to allow cosumers to own their own equipment and to allow companies like Tivo to be competitive.

I don't see how Comcast charging almost as much for the cards as they do for their box is fair at all.


----------



## jeffw_00

I just finished up an article on this (watch electronichouse.com for it soon). What a lot of people don't get is this: Back in the old days, Cable company used to charge $10/mo for your box. then FCC said they can't charge a markup on equipment, so they charged $2 for box and $8 'service fee'. This is what you're tripping up on.

For your FIRST service, you should be charged all the programming costs, and small rentals for the cable-cards.

For your SECOND service - if you get a cable box, they'll charge you a few bucks for the box, and a $5 (or so) "service fee".

For your SECOND service - if you get cable cards, they charge you $7-8 for the first cable card - but that INCLUDES the "service fee" that would have been broken out if you did a box.

Now - if you were doing cable boxes, there wouldn't be a ~$5 fee for the 3rd box, etc (the $5 'whole house service" should cover all additional boxes") but since it's rolled into the cablecard fee, you are getting screwed a bit, and should complain. My understanding is that so few people take more than 2 outlets that they don't worry much about multi- pricing (in fact, COMCAST charges more per box for it's own TiVo box for the 2nd and subsequent boxes), if you explain it this way to a supervisor you might get a adjustment on the 3rd box.... Alternately, if CC wants to charge premium for 3rd and subsequent box, not much you can do

One thing my article concludes is that the monthy carrying charges for a Cable company DVR are priced to be able the same as the cost of cablecards + tivo service. You think this is a coincidence? 8-}

/j


----------



## jeffw_00

oh and if it helps, at least here in MA (where i'm a local cable committee chair) cable companies can pretty much charge what they want for anything. FCC long decided that in most places - multiple cable cos + satellite cos = competition and so if you don't like what you're being charged you can vote with your feet.

Problem is - as long as (like I suggested) overall costs (cable box vs cable card + Tivo) come out about the same, you don't have much of a complaint
/j


----------



## starmanj

Right. I'm in MA too. Monthly costs are about the same, except I paid $400 for my high-end TivoHD, so when you amortize that, plus $19/month, Tivo costs MUCH more than Comcast DVR boxes. The math is against Tivo.

The sad thing is nobody within Comcast knew why I was being charged this-- it had to escalate over 3 months to someone in Finance who researched it. Everyone else said it was because they showed me with 3 Moto boxes (which I don't have) then they said it was because I was using "host services" meaning guide and on-demand (which Tivo boxes don't use and aren't enabled). Comcast is a customer service monstrosity...


----------



## chris1088c

starmanj said:


> Right. I'm in MA too. Monthly costs are about the same, except I paid $400 for my high-end TivoHD, so when you amortize that, plus $19/month, Tivo costs MUCH more than Comcast DVR boxes. The math is against Tivo.
> 
> The sad thing is nobody within Comcast knew why I was being charged this-- it had to escalate over 3 months to someone in Finance who researched it. Everyone else said it was because they showed me with 3 Moto boxes (which I don't have) then they said it was because I was using "host services" meaning guide and on-demand (which Tivo boxes don't use and aren't enabled). Comcast is a customer service monstrosity...


What does your actual bill show you as being charged for? If it's showing anything other than cable card charges, it might be a mistake by the billing department. Even Comcast's official site says the charge for cable cards is "minimal".


----------



## jeffw_00

Yup - the pricing at COMCAST has gotten way too complicated, and too few people there understand it. But now that I think of it - I'm not sure CC is cheaper on monthly costs....

For the first box, I -think- TiVo is a bit cheaper 
COMCAST: $15 DVRsvc + $2 box = $17 
TiVo: $13svc + $1.50 Ccard (1st one free) = $14.50 

for the second box - 
COMCAST: $15 DVR + $5 svc + $2 box = $22
TiVo: $5 svc + $3.50 Ccards + $10 TiVoSvc = $18.5 

for the third box 
COMCAST: $15 DVR + $2 box = $17 
Tivo: $18.5 as before

So perhaps Tivo is a bit cheaper on the monthly?
.j


----------



## starmanj

I talked to the guys at corporate (from an earlier reply, the executive office-- thanks for the info). We have talked about 6 times, he was helpful but clueless how cablecards worked. He kept saying "passive, one-way" digital service was $2 but two-way (with on-demand etc.) was more. He called me today and apologized, as of November, all of New England will be charged $7/month for extra cablecards. New policy. He said they were taking this new policy nationwide.

Bottom line-- cablecards now cost the SAME as digital boxes!!

Heads up!


----------



## jeffw_00

seems consistent with my post. I think there's a case that the 3rd and addl outlet using cablecards should be $5 less to match the box costs, but..
/j


----------



## TiVo Steve

In times past, I would get a new channel or 2 before TiVo would provide the channel listings.

Over the past week, I have gotten 3 messages about lineup changes. All in all, *14 new channels*! Problem is, Comcast does NOT have them available yet! :down:


----------



## jpagan

I got my HD TiVo back in september. I went to pickup my CableCARD from Comcast in Houston. I called the number they gave me with the card to have it paired. The person I spoke to said it would pair automatically and just wait 24 hours. Long long story... Finally a tech shows up who knows whats going on and he calls the right people and BAM! I get all my channels. The End.

No wait... Now Comcast sent me a letter saying they are upgrading their systems so I need a new CableCARD. So I go get this new card and the exact same story is happening again. I just got off the phone with TiVo support. I called the 866-986-8486 number in the FAQ. I gave TiVo support all the numbers for the CableCard and the phone number for Comcast. They called Comcast directly. After like 10 minutes TiVo support comes back and he says he managed to speak to somebody who seems to know what is happening. They sent the signals to the card and I have to wait until tomorrow. I keep my fingers crossed this will work. My understanding is this is not supposed to take Hours but rather minutes to work.

Questions:
Anybody in the Houston area who needed to replace their CC? Anybody in the Houston area have the phone number for a Comcast tech with a bad eye? He is tall skinny, Salt Pepper hair. This is the tech that fixed my card last time. I wish I could get in touch with him because he had the right connections.


----------



## jpagan

SnakeEyes said:


> Hey guys, wanted to run something by you. Good friend of mine is a Comcast Houston customer and she got a note saying they are updating their equipment and that if she doesn't swap out her CableCard with their new one, she will lose access to a bunch of HD channels and won't be able to view future HD channels after Jan 20. Anyone know the story with this?
> 
> And the directions for installing the new card (for a TV) is to insert the new card and then wait 3-5 minutes for the channels to be defined. Is this normal for a TV and TiVo just has the usual extra pita for paring and crap?


Yeah, I got the same letter from Comcast. I replaced the card with the new one they gave me and now a bunch of channels are missing. See my previous post for some more details. Is your friend having the same problem?


----------



## seahills

TiVo Steve said:


> In times past, I would get a new channel or 2 before TiVo would provide the channel listings.
> 
> Over the past week, I have gotten 3 messages about lineup changes. All in all, *14 new channels*! Problem is, Comcast does NOT have them available yet! :down:


There are some people in the area (parts of Seattle, Kent, Puyallup) reporting they have the new Comcast channels, but not the Tivo guide for those new channels. Looks like you have the opposite! There are 29 new HD channels. We received a flier about them in December - said they were starting December 19, but when I called, I was told not until July. Not many of the channels are too interesting to me however - I mean, QVC in HD?


----------



## seahills

miketo said:


> Wow, either you were lucky or the Aurora Comcast office has finally learned a few tricks. I tried the CableCard thing nine months ago. We had to pay a roll fee, a guy came out, fumbled on the phone and with the card for forty-five minutes, then had to leave on another call. Never did get HD schedule info. I returned the card -- and Comcast refused to refund the roll fee.
> 
> As they say, once burned, twice shy.


They must've learned a few tricks, then. I walked into the N Seattle office, asked for a cablecard, didn't even get a blink of an eye. Signed the receipt, went home, plugged the card in the Tivo, called the phone nmuber, and within about 5 minutes had all my channels. Scary easy.


----------



## SnakeEyes

jpagan said:


> Yeah, I got the same letter from Comcast. I replaced the card with the new one they gave me and now a bunch of channels are missing. See my previous post for some more details. Is your friend having the same problem?


Not yet, she just got the card today. She's calling me tonight to help her out.


----------



## jpagan

SnakeEyes said:


> Not yet, she just got the card today. She's calling me tonight to help her out.


If you want to get an idea of how difficult this is going to be there is a thread about Comcast Houston switching to SA Cards. BTW, my channels are not back. Even tho the TiVo tech talked to their tech. And they said it would be done this AM.

Good Luck.


----------



## b_scott

anyone in Chicago with TivoHD? Got the new three channels (Nick, Spike, Lifetime) - but after 3 days I still don't have guide data for any of them.


----------



## cherry ghost

b_scott said:


> anyone in Chicago with TivoHD? Got the new three channels (Nick, Spike, Lifetime) - but after 3 days I still don't have guide data for any of them.


Same here


----------



## b_scott

hi Cherry  thanks for the info.


----------



## bareyb

b_scott said:


> anyone in Chicago with TivoHD? Got the new three channels (Nick, Spike, Lifetime) - but after 3 days I still don't have guide data for any of them.


I hope we get Spike HD here soon...


----------



## jpbratt

I just got a new hdtv and the tivo hd series 3. I called comcast and they told me I need an hd box to watch hdtv and that the cablecards alone with the tivo will not get me hdtv but it says in the manual tivo does not support cable boxes. 
Can someone please help me, tell me what I need with my new hdtv and tivohd to be able to watch/record hdtv. I have the digital starter package with comcast right now and live in Vermont.
Thanks.


----------



## dswallow

jpbratt said:


> I just got a new hdtv and the tivo hd series 3. I called comcast and they told me I need an hd box to watch hdtv and that the cablecards alone with the tivo will not get me hdtv but it says in the manual tivo does not support cable boxes.
> Can someone please help me, tell me what I need with my new hdtv and tivohd to be able to watch/record hdtv. I have the digital starter package with comcast right now and live in Vermont.
> Thanks.


Basically you need to teach yourself to ignore most Comcast CSRs. They seem more often than not to be clueless about anything you ask them.

All you need to do is get two Type S or Type M CableCARDs for your TiVo Series 3 or one type M CableCARD for your TiVo HD or TiVo HD XL. Just call and order the CableCARDs. Don't try to ask them a question. Don't get involved in discussions about what brand this or that you have. Just order the CableCARDs.

You don't need a cable company tuner of any sort unless you want access to OnDemand and PPV programming.


----------



## CindyLou

starmanj said:


> I talked to the guys at corporate (from an earlier reply, the executive office-- thanks for the info). We have talked about 6 times, he was helpful but clueless how cablecards worked. He kept saying "passive, one-way" digital service was $2 but two-way (with on-demand etc.) was more. He called me today and apologized, as of November, all of New England will be charged $7/month for extra cablecards. New policy. He said they were taking this new policy nationwide.
> 
> Bottom line-- cablecards now cost the SAME as digital boxes!!
> 
> Heads up!


I'm in the metro Atlanta area and my hardcopy channel and rate guide shows the price for the first cable card as $0 and $1.50 for the second one with HD services being $6.95. I'm being told I have to pay for the HD service at $6.95 since I won't be able to get HD simply via the cards.


----------



## doyling

Hello. I have read a good 80 pages or so of this thread and have not seen this problem so please forgive if it has been answered. 

I drove into Chicago to help a friend set up his TiVo. When I arrived, the Comcast Tech was getting ready to leave, he said he already called in the card, and he is not allowed to touch customer equipment, so he just handed me the card. We tried to stall him but no luck. It took some time for me to pull network cables in his house and set up his router, plus hook up the TiVo. Eventually the Tech left before I was ready for him.
All went well with the TiVo setup at first, but I never got any channels, just the acquiring screen and the spinning beach ball. I began to research and noticed it said
Card1:
Unit Address: ###-#####-#####-###
Encryption: DES
Con:Yes EBCP:Yes

It never had the second paragraph of data that said Auth and such. There was only the first block of data on the screen. The card shows as a Motorola M card. After a 30 minute call to Comcast Cable support, I was told cable cards are under the jurisdiction of the Internet Department. They told me to call back. I argued for a few minutes and plead my case. Asking for a hit, asking them to verify the billing codes, asking for a supervisor, asking for an initialize. They would absolutely do nothing for me but schedule a Tech to come out. I called again, 30 minutes on hold for the Internet Support Desk and was told they do not support cable cards and that a Tech needs to come out and call in the problem. I was out of my mind at this point. I jumped onto online chat and plead my case again and was told there is no record of the cable card in the system at his address, only the original digital box. Again, all they wanted to do was send a Tech. I again ran an online chat session and eventually was told the serial number for the cable card was in the system, but they have no access to anything related to cable cards. They again tried to schedule a Tech. I eventually gave up after 4 hours of banging my head. They are sending a Tech in a few days.
So, why do I not have the second block of data where it should show the state of Auth?


----------



## 1283

doyling said:


> So, why do I not have the second block of data where it should show the state of Auth?


The second block of data is shown only when TiVo is tuned to an encrypted channel that requires authorization. The "spinning beach ball" means the card has not received the channel map.


----------



## b_scott

b_scott said:


> anyone in Chicago with TivoHD? Got the new three channels (Nick, Spike, Lifetime) - but after 3 days I still don't have guide data for any of them.


it's been a week almost and still no guide data. I can't record anything on these channels. should we call Tivo? what can be done?


----------



## miketo

seahills said:


> They must've learned a few tricks, then. I walked into the N Seattle office, asked for a cablecard, didn't even get a blink of an eye. Signed the receipt, went home, plugged the card in the Tivo, called the phone nmuber, and within about 5 minutes had all my channels. Scary easy.


Hmm. Maybe I'll try this once the digital switchover has shaken out. For some reason, and I don't know why, I think there may be a few hiccups along the way.


----------



## dswallow

miketo said:


> Hmm. Maybe I'll try this once the digital switchover has shaken out. For some reason, and I don't know why, I think there may be a few hiccups along the way.


The cutoff of analog broadcast channels has nothing to do with CableCARDs. And frankly the cable companies barely know how to deal with CableCARDs after all this time anyway, so I doubt it's gonna help them to wait a few more months. The sooner you get them, the sooner you can get them working.


----------



## chris1088c

I had a positive cableCARD install yesterday (Delaware County, PA). The Comcast Tech arrived early of his 9am-11am window with one brand new M-Card. He may have had more in his truck but he looked at the TiVo HD and immediately knew I only needed one. He was very pleased that my TiVo had been updated and told me that most of the time the TiVo equipment is still in the box when he has to install cards. He put the M-Card in the correct slot and started typing the info into his keypad. We waited about 15 minutes while the channel information updated. At one point he told me that his dispatcher had to change something on the system because they thought he was picking up a cable box from me. After the short wait the channel lineup popped up and everything was there - HD's, premiums, etc. The Tech took off and I ran guided setup again. I recorded a program on both tuners last night as a test and everything appears to be in working order.

I am very happy that I got an experienced Tech that has obviously done CC installs before. With some of the horror stories that I have read, I was prepared for the worst. I have to give credit to Comcast and the Tech for making this painless.


----------



## b_scott

b_scott said:


> it's been a week almost and still no guide data. I can't record anything on these channels. should we call Tivo? what can be done?


anyone?


----------



## chris1088c

chris1088c said:


> I had a positive cableCARD install yesterday (Delaware County, PA). The Comcast Tech arrived early of his 9am-11am window with one brand new M-Card. He may have had more in his truck but he looked at the TiVo HD and immediately knew I only needed one. He was very pleased that my TiVo had been updated and told me that most of the time the TiVo equipment is still in the box when he has to install cards. He put the M-Card in the correct slot and started typing the info into his keypad. We waited about 15 minutes while the channel information updated. At one point he told me that his dispatcher had to change something on the system because they thought he was picking up a cable box from me. After the short wait the channel lineup popped up and everything was there - HD's, premiums, etc. The Tech took off and I ran guided setup again. I recorded a program on both tuners last night as a test and everything appears to be in working order.
> 
> I am very happy that I got an experienced Tech that has obviously done CC installs before. With some of the horror stories that I have read, I was prepared for the worst. I have to give credit to Comcast and the Tech for making this painless.


Well, it turns out my successful CC install was not so successful after all. When I got home from work yesterday, I noticed I was missing a whole tier of cable channels like CSN, ESPN, TBS, and TNT in both standard and high def. I'm still getting my one premium, HBO, as well as my network HD channels and some other cable channels like MLB TV. All of the channels that are missing now worked fine all day Monday after the CC was installed.

So I called Comcast last night and of course no one had any idea what is going on. The first Rep I talked to looked at my info and said everything looked fine. At one point she must have been trying to send a hit to the card because she said, "I'm sending it but it keeps coming back". Then she transferred me to someone who supposedly knew more about cableCARDS. This lady had me go channel by channel to let her know which ones were missing. After that, she told me a tech would need to come out. I told her that I really can't afford to take another day off of work and that the problem was probably on their end and that sending a Tech was unneccessary. I was transferred again to lady that had me take the card out and then re-insert it. Still nothing, so she then told me to restart the TiVo box which didn't work either. At that point I was put on hold, waited about 30 minutes, and then either got disconnected or hung up on.

From my own research, I believe that the channels I'm missing are not authorized on the card. When I check the Conditional Access screen on one of the channels, it shows "Auth:NS" which I would imagine means 'Not Subscribed'.

Anyway, I sent an e-mail to the ComcastCares e-mail addy so hopefully they will be able to help me out. But if anyone has had this problem or knows exactly what is wrong and knows what to say to a Comcast Rep to solve this, the help would be appreciated.


----------



## dswallow

chris1088c said:


> Anyway, I sent an e-mail to the ComcastCares e-mail addy so hopefully they will be able to help me out. But if anyone has had this problem or knows exactly what is wrong and knows what to say to a Comcast Rep to solve this, the help would be appreciated.


That email is the way to get it fixed.

I've not come across any magic words to tell regular CSRs what to do, though some have managed when problems have occurred (practically always after any sort of account change). Scheduling a truck roll seems to be their answer to everything. All that really does is foist the problem on someone else -- who at least comes equipped with a phone number to contact someone more likely to have a clue.


----------



## jbiz

I will be setting up my new Tivo HD tonight. I went to the local Comcast office here in Jacksonville, FL (Southpoint office), and turned in one of my cable boxes and they gave me 2 S-Cards, no questions asked.

In and out in 5 minutes. A surprisingly easy and pleasant experience! We'll see how it goes later when I'm trying to activate them myself.


----------



## Fingal

anyone have any luck getting a cable card on the bare minimum ($10 / month) plan?

I called comcast and they said i had to get the "digital starter" package which is like $40 and has a bunch of channels i don't care about. I just want to get guide data for the local - unencrypted channels but they said the system physically wouldn't let them order the install w/o that plan. (I'm in Portland, OR)


----------



## MarkHolbrook

CindyLou said:


> I'm in the metro Atlanta area and my hardcopy channel and rate guide shows the price for the first cable card as $0 and $1.50 for the second one with HD services being $6.95. I'm being told I have to pay for the HD service at $6.95 since I won't be able to get HD simply via the cards.


I just got this same thing today. I got a second TivoHD for the bedroom and when I called to get the second M card I was told it would be $1.50 + $6.95.

I went ahead and did it but it really torks me because Comcast here in FC has these signs ALL OVER THE CITY on benches "I love free HD"... Well it certainly doesn't feel free.


----------



## pdhenry

rwcmom said:


> He was promptly told by "dispatch" that the known software issue from Dec '08 (which allows Comcast to send and receive signals to the card) is still not resolved. No cards can be paired due to this. This problem apparently spans San Fran to Monterey in CA. It is not the card, it is not Tivo, it is the lack of organization within Comcast to get their software up to speed.


Isn't Comcast in violation of the FCC requirement to support and field CableCards, then?


----------



## scotty22

I've reviewed this thread, and it seems pixilation has been a persistent problem with Tivo. I setup my TivoHD about a month ago, and about two weeks ago I started to get very bad pixilation. Here is what happened to me:

I have a TivoHD with two cablecards and service from Comcast.

1) I called Tivo and they said my signal was too strong and I should try putting splitters to weaken the signal. That didn't work.

2) I called Tivo again, and they ran me through plugging the unit directly into the wall, rebooting the unit and reseating the CCs. That didn't work. (BTW, these first fwo solutions make absolutely no sense to me, but I was willing to try anything. Does this make sense to anybody?)

3) The third Tivo technician seemed to know at least a little bit about CCs, and looked at my setup info. Seems one of the fields had a 0 in it that meant the card had lost its channel programming. He said to call Comcast and have them "hit" the card.

4) I called Comcast and to his credit the tech knew about hitting a CC. He tried to send several signals down the line. Nothing worked. He admitted he was just shooting in the dark and really didn't know what the correct signal was. He was just trying everything.

5) After about 10 minutes, I lost all of my digital and HD channels. Near as I can tell, the "hit" that the Comcast guy sent must have finally updated my CCs, and the result was losing all of my programming.

6) I called Comcast back, and the tech and the supervisor didn't know anything about CCs and denied that Comcast could do anything over the phone. He wanted to schedule a Comcast tech to come out to the house in a couple of days.

7) I called Tivo back and asked the Tech if he could get on a 3-way with Comcast. The Tivo tech did, but no one could resolve the issue. I have a Comcast tech scheduled to come out next week.

During this process, several things became evident:

1) Pixilation is not that uncommon a problem
2) No one quite knows how to fix it
3) CableCards are unreliable at best
4) There are very few techs that know how to read the CC info in the CableCard menu.

A few questions:

1) During installation, I went through two sets of CCs. Can I expect new CCs to solve this issue, or will I probably have this problem after the Comcast tech gets my Tivo working?

2) Is there anywhere I can go to find out for myself what the proper CableCard settings should be? For example, there was the code "CAD" in the "Auth:" field on the Network Settings screen. Nobody knew what this meant, but everyone agreed it was probably bad.

A comment:

My pixilation problem is not just a minor irritation. The programs are almost unwatchable. It goes from just a few pixels being messed up, to whole lines and then entire moving sequences that appear as if a ghost is moving across the screen disassembling and reassembling as it is moving. The Tivo also freezes and the audio gets out of sync and garbled.

It also seems as if there is an inherent conflict of interest between Comcast and Tivo. After the Comcast tech couldn't fix the issue, I was solicited to buy the Comcast DVR, and the tech said a lot of Comcast customers had ditched the Tivo for their DVR. Hmmm.........

If after changing the CableCards (for the third time, I might add) the problem persists and no one can fix it, I guess the Tivo will become a very expensive boat anchor, tied down by my Comcast coax cable, and Direct TV will be getting a new subscriber.

All I want to do is watch my HD programs in HD on my new Sony TV. Is that too much to ask?


----------



## scotty22

Sorry, somehow posted twice.


----------



## scotty22

"Well, it turns out my successful CC install was not so successful after all. When I got home from work yesterday, I noticed I was missing a whole tier of cable channels like CSN, ESPN, TBS, and TNT in both standard and high def. I'm still getting my one premium, HBO, as well as my network HD channels and some other cable channels like MLB TV. All of the channels that are missing now worked fine all day Monday after the CC was installed."

I had exactly the same thing happen to me. I was able to fix it myself by going through the "Guided Setup" again where you specify your cable provider.

As near as I can tell, when they "hit" your CC, it programs your card, but the Tivo doesn't know the stations are there until you go through your guided setup again. This appears to be where Tivo queries your cards and determines which channels to make visible to you.

Hope this helps.


----------



## jbiz

jbiz said:


> I will be setting up my new Tivo HD tonight. I went to the local Comcast office here in Jacksonville, FL (Southpoint office), and turned in one of my cable boxes and they gave me 2 S-Cards, no questions asked.
> 
> In and out in 5 minutes. A surprisingly easy and pleasant experience! We'll see how it goes later when I'm trying to activate them myself.


So this ended up being wishful thinking.

Of course, things went wrong from the get go. When I turned in my non-DVR, the rep in the local office made a mistake about my equipment which had to be corrected. That took 40 minutes.

Then, after an hour, we couldn't get the CCs working. Apparently, at least here in Jacksonville, the CSRs are unable to activate CCs themselves and have to get a "lead" or a "supervisor" to do it. So, the CSR was able to get a "lead" on instant messenger to try to activate my cards. At first, she got the Serial # wrong. Then the Host ID was wrong. Then the card wouldn't activate under the correct serial number. It was all downhill from there.

After another hour and a half on the phone with the lead guy from the "Cablecard Team", we couldn't get either of my cards to work. I would either have an Unknown 02 or Unknown 07 error under Host Validation on the Conditional Access screen. The "channel test" would never work, just a Grey screen with "no channels available".

So tomorrow I get to take these 2 cards back, get 2 new ones and start all over again. Just to be safe, I'm doing a restore on the Tivo so it's back to factory settings.


----------



## crazi4tv

chris1088c said:


> Well, it turns out my successful CC install was not so successful after all. When I got home from work yesterday, I noticed I was missing a whole tier of cable channels like CSN, ESPN, TBS, and TNT in both standard and high def. I'm still getting my one premium, HBO, as well as my network HD channels and some other cable channels like MLB TV. All of the channels that are missing now worked fine all day Monday after the CC was installed.
> 
> So I called Comcast last night and of course no one had any idea what is going on. The first Rep I talked to looked at my info and said everything looked fine. At one point she must have been trying to send a hit to the card because she said, "I'm sending it but it keeps coming back". Then she transferred me to someone who supposedly knew more about cableCARDS. This lady had me go channel by channel to let her know which ones were missing. After that, she told me a tech would need to come out. I told her that I really can't afford to take another day off of work and that the problem was probably on their end and that sending a Tech was unneccessary. I was transferred again to lady that had me take the card out and then re-insert it. Still nothing, so she then told me to restart the TiVo box which didn't work either. At that point I was put on hold, waited about 30 minutes, and then either got disconnected or hung up on.
> 
> From my own research, I believe that the channels I'm missing are not authorized on the card. When I check the Conditional Access screen on one of the channels, it shows "Auth:NS" which I would imagine means 'Not Subscribed'.
> 
> Anyway, I sent an e-mail to the ComcastCares e-mail addy so hopefully they will be able to help me out. But if anyone has had this problem or knows exactly what is wrong and knows what to say to a Comcast Rep to solve this, the help would be appreciated.


You are correct, "Auth:NS" does mean that whatever channel you are currently tuned to is not recognized by the Cablecard as a channel that you should receive. This can be caused by: 1-incorrect service codes on your account 2-the card needs these signals sent to it: "Cablecard Validation", "initialize", and a"hit". If the card does not receive the proper activation signal to decrypt the channels you subscribe to, (in other words, the card needs a signal telling it which channels are authorized for viewing) It is possible to receive HBO, but other encrypted channels can be gray/black. Here is a link to help you:

http://www.tivo.com/setupandsupport...troubleshoot_using_CableCARD_MMI_screens.html


----------



## jbiz

jbiz said:


> So this ended up being wishful thinking.
> 
> Of course, things went wrong from the get go. When I turned in my non-DVR, the rep in the local office made a mistake about my equipment which had to be corrected. That took 40 minutes.
> 
> Then, after an hour, we couldn't get the CCs working. Apparently, at least here in Jacksonville, the CSRs are unable to activate CCs themselves and have to get a "lead" or a "supervisor" to do it. So, the CSR was able to get a "lead" on instant messenger to try to activate my cards. At first, she got the Serial # wrong. Then the Host ID was wrong. Then the card wouldn't activate under the correct serial number. It was all downhill from there.
> 
> After another hour and a half on the phone with the lead guy from the "Cablecard Team", we couldn't get either of my cards to work. I would either have an Unknown 02 or Unknown 07 error under Host Validation on the Conditional Access screen. The "channel test" would never work, just a Grey screen with "no channels available".
> 
> So tomorrow I get to take these 2 cards back, get 2 new ones and start all over again. Just to be safe, I'm doing a restore on the Tivo so it's back to factory settings.


A follow-up to my last post. Believe it or not, I actually got it working tonight. Right after i posted, I decided to give it another try. Luckily, the supervisor I spoke with earlier gave me his number and I called him back after doing a factory reset on the Tivo.

He was up for another try, and this time I received the 161-4 code for both cards. At first, I had no channels. I probably didn't wait long enough. So instead, I went ahead and did a full program guide download, followed by a forced software update on the Tivo. After all that completed and installed, I'm now up and running and currently watching Conan in HD.


----------



## chris1088c

Just to update my situation...

As I stated earlier, I contacted the Comcast Cares e-mail address with my situation. Within a few hours I received an e-mail back from someone at Comcast's City Desk who told me that he would have one of his contacts from my area look into the problem. Shortly after that I received another e-mail from an executive in my area who fixed the problem immediately and apologized for it not being fixed sooner. As suspected, it was a problem with something being coded wrong on the billing end.

As dswallow said earlier, that e-mail is the way to get CC problems fixed. It appears they know exactly who to contact to get CC issues resolved. I urge anyone out there having problems to contact Comcast Cares and save yourself the headache of dealing with uneducated CSR's.


----------



## MisterWho

MarkHolbrook said:


> I just got this same thing today. I got a second TivoHD for the bedroom and when I called to get the second M card I was told it would be $1.50 + $6.95.
> 
> I went ahead and did it but it really torks me because Comcast here in FC has these signs ALL OVER THE CITY on benches "I love free HD"... Well it certainly doesn't feel free.


I just told them I didnt want HD service at this time just the channels available in the Digital Tier I was subscribing to. Lo and behold, once the cablecard was installed and properly working, all the HD channels I expected are coming in loud and clear  No $6.95 "HD Service" charge.

Now, that being said, you do have to pay another outlet fee for a second television on another outlet that is something like $5-$6 I think. Although, that should include the first cablecard on that outlet free again as well so not $1.50 + $6.95 I should think.

Of course, I'm in ATL and all markets do differ, so...


----------



## bnbhoha

starmanj said:


> Beware folks. Comcast and I have been wrangling for 3 months over their NEW cablecard rate fees. I was told they were going to charge me $2/month for the 2nd, 3rd, etc. cablecard. So I bought 3 TIVO-HD's. My bill is $14/month more ($7 per cablecard)-- the same as a basic digital cable box! That on top of Tivo fees. After 20 calls to different people, most of them saying I really had 3 cable boxes (which I don't), a guy from billing called and said their NEW rate structure for cablecards are $7/month regardless if I am using 2-way service (on demand, guides, etc.) or not, regardless if it's a full cable box or not.
> 
> This kills the economics of buying TIVO boxes-- you buy a TIVO, they charge $12/month, Comcast charges you $7/month-- it costs much more than renting a Comcast DVR now.
> 
> I hate Comcast. I'm stuck with a TIVO contract now that locks me into Comcast.


Agree, I just called and they said it would be $5.99/montly for cable card and $8.99/monthly for HD Service. Total is $15/month. To rent a comcast HD box it's $16/month and includes the HD service. Buying a Tivo wouldn't make sense.


----------



## bareyb

bnbhoha said:


> Agree, I just called and they said it would be $5.99/montly for cable card and $8.99/monthly for HD Service. Total is $15/month. To rent a comcast HD box it's $16/month and includes the HD service. Buying a Tivo wouldn't make sense.


Well it wouldn't make sense if the only thing you take into consideration is the price. TiVo is worth more than a Cable company DVR. It sucks Comcast raised the prices, but it sure isn't going to force me into using their POS DVR. If I have to pay a little more for TIVo then so be it. I pay a little more to drive a Lexus too. It doesn't make sense, since I can get a KIA cheaper, but hey, "I'm worth it".


----------



## jlb

Not really a CC post, but related.

Due to some leaks in our family room from ice dams and all, we wanted to have Comcast out to wire a second jack up to our bedroom. This would allow us to move the TV and TiVo up while we deal with water/ice/etc. 

I called comcast Sunday night. Obtained a quote of $24.95 to do the work. Scheduled an appointment for Monday 9-11.

All went swimmingly (no pun intended) well. Guy arrived about 9:20. Very nice and cordial. Did good clean, quick work, and put up quite well with the snow and ice we had to remove to get him access to where he needed to make a split.

We did talk about CC installs. He expressed concern that folks in the "home office" have their heads up their a$$es and don't know what they are doing to provision cards. Oh well.

So, if anyone is looking for a good tech referal in the Newburyport, MA area, ask for Chris (didn't remember to get his last name or tech number, but PM me if interested and I can find out).


----------



## jrgutknecht

I wanted to post what has been a successful installation, however I hope I don't jinx myself in the process. It seems like a few others have posted positive experiences only to have to come back later and post of problems. But in the interest of not just posting about bad experiences, here goes:

This is Comcast Chicago, northern suburbs out of McHenry. 

After the cable company DVR mysteriously deleted all of my "series recording" for just one network, I had finally had enough. So the next day I went out to Best Buy and bought a TivoHD. Hooked it up, activated and it updated it's software. Although it was only receiving basic analog cable, it was working fine. Scheduled Cable Card install for as soon as possible, turned out to be one week later.

Cable card installation was scheduled for 1 to 4pm. Call came in at 2:15 from automated system (shown as "telemarketer" on caller ID??) telling me the installer would be out between 2:15 and 3:15. As soon as I hung up, the doorbell rang.

I was surprised to see two techs at the door. I got the impression that one of them was new and possibly just tagging along to get some experience. 

When I made the appointment I asked for 2 S cards or 1 M card. They arrived with 2 M cards. They installed one of them in slot 1 and then called their office.

20 minutes later (seriously, 20 minutes!!) someone finally answered. The installer said "I need to activate a cable card" and I could hear the rep on the other end "Oh, my supervisor has to do that" Then the wonderful Comcast hold music again. This time it was only 10 minutes to wait for the supervisor. The installer read off the numbers and hung up. They checked a couple channels, including one HD channel and one encrypted channel and then left. 

Total install time, 1 minute, total waiting time 30 minutes. 

I re-ran the guided setup and Tivo proceeded to download and update it's data. A couple hours later I added all of my season passes and it's been fine since.

Although I was replacing the cable company DVR, I decided to keep it until I was certain the cable card was working. So far (knock on wood) they have been working fine all weekend. 

One observation I made was that the picture quality looked MUCH better than the cable DVR. I thought at first it was just my Tivo colored glasses  that made me think the picture was better, so I tuned the cable DVR (Motorola 3412) and Tivo to the same channel and paused them both at approximately the same image. Flipping back and forth between inputs on the TV (using component input for both) between Tivo and cable DVR, it was plainly obvious the picture on the Tivo was brighter, the colors were bolder, and the entire image was much sharper. 

So far, no cable card issues at all. Welcome back Tivo!


----------



## danm628

I have had a Series 3 for a couple of years but had never put cable cards in it. Everything I wanted to receive was on the analog channels. (And I was traveling a lot for work, so I wasn't watching TV as much.) But Comcast is moving to digital in my area, only basic cable will still be analog. I called Comcast and scheduled a Saturday morning install.

The installer arrived about 15 minutes after the scheduled time. He was a little confused by the Series 3, he had only dealt with TiVo HD units before. So I had to explain to him the Series 3 requirement of two cable cards instead of a single M-Card. He had assumed he had an M-Card to install and a spare in case it was bad; instead he had two cards for installation.

It took under 30 minutes to get both cards installed and paired. Once he left I re-ran guided setup to pick up the additional channels and then went out to lunch while it updated the database. By the time I returned it was done, I had guide data for the additional channels.

One oddity, one show on an analog channel showed up coming new episodes but none were being scheduled. I deleted the season pass and added a new one for the show which scheduled the shows. I'm not sure if this was caused by the repeated guided setup or something else.

Overall Comcast was a reasonably pleasant experience. The customer service reps knew about TiVo, though not about Series 3 vs TiVo HD differences. The installer had done a few TiVos before, again he had never seen a Series 3 before though. After reading many of the horror stories here, I feel very lucky.

- Dan


----------



## forsakeme4all

Just out of curiousity, am I supose to be charge monthly for having cable cards or the Tivo? Because that's what Comcast is doing and I was sure if that was correct. I mean, that's kind of messed up. I already pay Tivo for monthly access.


----------



## BrianM245

OK so here is my first posting on this forum!

I had to call comcast 10 times to get an appointment today. So far they have lied to me, told me appointments didn't exist, and disconnected me numerous times. 

The guy finally comes out today and he has nothing I need with him. He says they sent him out to "check service". 

He had two single stream card with him so he was going to put them into one of the boxes - no dice - he couldn't get either of them to work. 

They say they are coming back tomorrow with 2 multistream cards. I am afraid they may never get these to work. I really want TIVO.


----------



## borabora

After about a year of no problems, on Friday HBO stopped working on my Tivo HD box. I verified that HBO still worked on the Comcast set-top box and then called Comcast service. It took about 5 minutes to get a service rep on the phone (Friday 6pm in CA bay area). He listened to my explanation of the problem and asked me to tune some other channels. Then I read to him Unit and card numbers which did not match what they had in their system. After about 10 minutes on the phone HBO was up and running again. I suspect that a local Comcast audit realized that they did not have a copy-protect flag on their HBO content and that they finally set that flag which threw off my box. (I have always been able to copy HBO content to my PC but have not yet verified that this has stopped working.) While I prefer not to have any problems, the resolution was as good as I can reasonably expect.

On a related note, I also added Comcast cable broadband about 10 days ago. It took me less that 10 minutes to get a self-install kit from the local office. Installation was a breeze and broadband started working about 1/2 hour after connecting their modem. I am now getting around 20/3 mbps and Netflix streaming works flawlessly.

Yes, I have had problems with Comcast before but my last two experiences were very good indeed.


----------



## pdhenry

forsakeme4all said:


> Just out of curiousity, am I supose to be charge monthly for having cable cards or the Tivo? Because that's what Comcast is doing and I was sure if that was correct. I mean, that's kind of messed up. I already pay Tivo for monthly access.


Depends on your specific location. Here the first cable card in any outlet is free but there's a $1.50 fee for the second. Makes it important for them to install a single M-Card if you have an HD.

I'm hoping that the bill they gave me for January sticks - they billed me for basic plus HBO but there's no billing for digital cable.


----------



## BrianM245

OK so the tech was here - installed two cable cards and ran out the door while it still said acquiring channel information. Its been hours, it's still acquiring channel information. I'm on hold now again.


----------



## paNX2K&SE-R

pdhenry said:


> Depends on your specific location. Here the first cable card in any outlet is free but there's a $1.50 fee for the second. Makes it important for them to install a single M-Card if you have an HD.


Where in PA are you? I'm going to be adding an HD to supplement our S1 soon. I'm in the Pittsburgh area so I hope the free 1st cc applies to me too.


----------



## bakerja

bakerja said:


> I just got installed from Comcast in Nashville and had a pretty good experience. I dropped AT&T DSL/phone and picked up Comcast digital starter/phone/internet. Everything works but when the installer was talking with the Comcast dispatcher, he was told that M-cards are problematic and my channels "WILL" drop after a few days. They said I should return the M-card when this happens and pick up 2 S-cards at the Comcast office.
> 
> Have any of you heard of this problem?
> 
> Thanks,
> JAB
> 
> edit: this is a tivo HD DVR


Two weeks tomorrow and the M-card is still functioning.:up: I hope I have not just jinxed myself!!


----------



## pdhenry

paNX2K&SE-R said:


> Where in PA are you?


York.

I tried to bring up the Comcast page that gives me the CC rates but I'm having connectivity problems with the Comcast website.


----------



## mr_bob_dobalena

bakerja said:


> Two weeks tomorrow and the M-card is still functioning.:up: I hope I have not just jinxed myself!!


I had this experience with M-Card dropping channels within 3 days of setup last week. 2 S cards fixed it. This is in Hendersonville.


----------



## jrm01

paNX2K&SE-R said:


> Where in PA are you? I'm going to be adding an HD to supplement our S1 soon. I'm in the Pittsburgh area so I hope the free 1st cc applies to me too.


I'm in Pittsburgh also. First card is free, second is $1.50. If you have problems with cablecard install call local office in the evening and ask for Jay (CSR supv). He knows what he is doing and has always fixed any problems.


----------



## rwcmom

oh this sounds familiar! If you don't mind, Where are you located?


----------



## pdhenry

Got into the account info. This is the FAQ.


> *If I didn't have to pay for my current CableCARD, why will I be charged for CableCARDs for my TiVo set-top box?*
> Comcast's pricing policy provides your first CableCARD for free. This applies to TVs and the TiVo Series 3 HD set-top box. Any additional CableCARDs that are required on the same outlet will be subject to a nominal charge. No additional cards are required for the TV so there is not a charge.


----------



## quinnmob1

Burlington County, NJ Comcast (Cinnaminson, NJ)

*Dec 18* Called Comcast the week before Christmas. New construction, so it took them 4 days to verify that I actually have a house (complete a survey in their terms).

*Dec 26th*My wife got me HDXL for christmas, so when the survey was complete, I requested 2 cable cards, and HD DVR, a standard HD box, and internet. The first available date was Jan 5th. I repeat myself to the point that the rep definitely thought I was crazy, "make sure you send someone who can install cablecards, and make sure the boxes have HDMI output"

*Jan 5th*, tech arrives at 6:20 (4-6pm window). He sets up the modem. I arrive home at this time. He has a single "HD" box. The old version, without an HDMI output. Also, the DVI port doesn't work. He is hooking up my TV with component cables. I explain that I don't want a box on this TV (this is the Tivo set), and I don't wan't any boxes that don't have HDMI output. He doesn't have any other boxes, and zero cable cards.

*ordered: 2 cable cards, HD-DVR, HD box *
_ received: a standard definition box _

Complaint call, they are sending a new tech with the correct boxes and cards the next day.

*Jan 6th* Tech arrives at 1:45 (11-1 window). He doesn't have any boxes, and a single working cable card. I get on the phone with the tech (I was at work), he schedules the same time the next day to complete the order.

*ordered: 2 cable cards, HD-DVR, HD box *
_ received: 1 card, zero boxes _

*Jan 7th* No show, I call comcast again. Both work orders were closed. The first guy claiming to have set up 5 outlets, the second 2 cablecards. At this point I have them mail me the boxes, and reschedule the cablecard instal for Jan 9th.

*ordered: 1 cable card, HD-DVR, HD box *
_ received: nothing _

*Jan 9th* Tech arrives at 2:15 (window 11-1). My wife has already left. We reschedule for 11th. 
*ordered: 1 cable card *
_ received: nothing _

*Jan 11th* Tech arrives on time and successfully installs the 2nd card card. 
*1 cable card *
_ COMPLTE! _

Overall, I expected something like this, so it wasn't all that frustrating. Having a wife at home during the day of course makes things 100 x easier, and cut the time to success by at least 2 weeks.

Everything is great now. Except when they tried to charge me for the bogus install. It is sad. This product is so unbelievably great, but for the average person, having to deal with the comcast feet dragging would be too much to deal with. If you told me Tivo figured a way to set up the box with full functionality with a simple 2 minute phone call, I would expect sales to increase at an astonishing rate.


----------



## paNX2K&SE-R

jrm01 said:


> I'm in Pittsburgh also. First card is free, second is $1.50. If you have problems with cablecard install call local office in the evening and ask for Jay (CSR supv). He knows what he is doing and has always fixed any problems.





pdhenry said:


> Got into the account info.


Thanks for the info guys!


----------



## CraigK

Went to the north Seattle Comcast office to pick up a cablecard for a newish TiVoHD. I've been running the TV on analog cable (limited+basic) for a few weeks to make sure everything was working before I moved on to digital cable w/cablecard.

The fellow at Comcast knew exactly what I wanted when I asked for an M-card. I opted to get a set-top box so we can still watch all the channels on the TV if we're recording two shows on the TiVoHD. Cost for the cablecard will be $1.79 a month. I got the impression that there would have been no monthly charge for the card if I didn't want a box.

Brought the card home, installed it per the TiVo instructions and called the Comcast number on the screen. The fellow at Comcast knew exactly what I wanted and said to wait five minutes. When I checked a few minutes later things seemed to work fine. The channels were in the right places. I ran guided setup. The TiVoHD is busy indexing the program information now.

After reading all the horror stories here, I have to say that this was a pretty painless experience. I'm glad I dealt person to person at their store. Didn't have to worry about a truck-roll, missing cards, etc.

We will see if the charges on our next bill agree with what I was told. Since analog basic cable is the same price now as digital starter the only increase should be the cablecard plus tax. A job well done all around from Comcast and TiVo from my perspective!

I asked the fellow at the Comcast store if he knew when most of their analog channels were moving to digital in the Seattle area, but he couldn't or wouldn't say. I have a S2DT that I'll have to work out the details on when that takes place.


----------



## janry

bakerja said:


> Two weeks tomorrow and the M-card is still functioning.:up: I hope I have not just jinxed myself!!


I've been using the M-card in Nashville for several months without a problem.

Would they not let you self-install? They let me.


----------



## bakerja

janry said:


> I've been using the M-card in Nashville for several months without a problem.
> 
> Would they not let you self-install? They let me.


I was getting phone and internet installed also. I had previously no comcast service so it required a truck roll. For phone service, the line signal must be between -5 and +5 db so a tech has to be there to make sure this is possible. As it turned out,I needed a new box on the side of the house also. The tech was great.


----------



## jsheir

I recently bought a refurbished TiVo Series3. I noticed that while there is no fee for the two cable cards, a new "Additional Digital Outlet" fee showed up for $8.90. 

Here is my question. It isn't worth it to me to pay almost $10 just so I can utilize two tuners on the TiVo. If I return one of the two cards, will they stop charging me that fee?


----------



## pdhenry

I think the Digital Outlet Fee is just what it sounds like - a fee for having a digital outlet. You can only avoid it by having no cable cards at that outlet.


----------



## jsheir

Then why include the word "Additional"?


----------



## pdhenry

You have a point. There should be no Additional Digital Outlet fee on the first outlet, although there normally is a fee for the second CC in a given outlet (but that should be on the order of a couple dollars).


----------



## adamwsh

jsheir said:


> I recently bought a refurbished TiVo Series3. I noticed that while there is no fee for the two cable cards, a new "Additional Digital Outlet" fee showed up for $8.90.
> 
> Here is my question. It isn't worth it to me to pay almost $10 just so I can utilize two tuners on the TiVo. If I return one of the two cards, will they stop charging me that fee?


It has been a while since I had comcast, but I though their "additional outlet" fee was for a box on a tv. But you don't have their box. You just have their cards. I would say you should call them and review your bill with them and make sure it is all correct.


----------



## steveliv

i really want to get premium HD channels, but every comcast rep i speak with says that in order to get it, i have to pay an extra $6.95 per cable card. And because comcast in my area doesn't have any multi-stream cards, i have two single streams in my tivo hd, and would have to pay $13.90. anyone have any luck in persuading comcast to charge only the single $6.95 fee because, one, both cards are in one device, and two, it is because of comcast that i need two cards because they don't have any m-stream cards...


----------



## kiwiquest

I switched from Directv to Comcast with two Tivo HD's today....and everything went very well. The installer got to my home during the 2 hour window they gave me, and after installing one M-Cable card into each Tivo HD, everything is working as it should. It was quite painless, i was a bit worried with all the reports on here of nightmare scenarios.


----------



## PaulNEPats

steveliv said:


> i really want to get premium HD channels, but every comcast rep i speak with says that in order to get it, i have to pay an extra $6.95 per cable card. And because comcast in my area doesn't have any multi-stream cards, i have two single streams in my tivo hd, and would have to pay $13.90. anyone have any luck in persuading comcast to charge only the single $6.95 fee because, one, both cards are in one device, and two, it is because of comcast that i need two cards because they don't have any m-stream cards...


I have the same problem with you, and Comcast has never fixed it for me. I pretty much gave up after a few months of trying to get it resolved. Cable Cards are tied to billing, so even if a CSR attempts to correct the error, you'll probably find one of your Cable Cards disabled. This happened to me a few times.


----------



## jeffmc425

About 6 weeks ago, the Eastside of Seattle has a cable outage. Apparently, someone cut the fiber coming into the Eastside, so triple play was down. Since the resumuption of service, my TivoHD (with 2 Motorola single stream cards) will lock up playing HD channels. It never happened before this. Popping the cable cards and re-seating works for about 5 min. This has become increasingly annoying as when you want to record, you get 3 seconds and it stops. Sometimes, it locks the TivoHD up. FWIW, i have 2 other ATSC/QAM capable LCDs in the house running directly on cable, and i do not see any issues with pixelation, so it seems the signal is strong. Internet, VOIP all work fine, so it seems related to the cable cards and the TivoHD.

Has anybody seen this before? It was working fine before the outage, and now just sucks. Should I tell CC that two Single card Motorola cards need to be replaced with one Multistream? or is there something else I might need to do?

THanks


----------



## huskerchad

I had an installer out over the weekend. He did the following.

1. Put card 1 in slot 1. Called to activate.
2. Removed card 1 from slot 1. Put card 2 in slot 1 (over my objection, because "you gotta activate them both in slot 1"). Was told by tech on phone that slot 1 was already paired.
3. Finally listened to me and put card 1 in slot 1, and card 2 in slot 2. Gave tech the info for slot 2.

I looked at the conditional access screen after he left, and card 1 showed "Unknown 00" while card 2 showed "Valid 01". So obviously his card-swapping antics left card 1 active but not paired. I don't have any premium channels right now so I can't check those, but all my other channels work.

I called comcast and after some haggling, finally got someone who was willing to take card / host id / data numbers over the phone. Now card 1 shows "Valid 03" on the conditional access screen (card 2 still shows "Valid 01"). 

Two quick questions.

1. Does it matter that one says "Valid 03" and the other says "Valid 01"?

2. On the pairing screen for card 1, it says that "The cablecard considers the host to have one-way RF capability". It does not say this on the pairing screen for card 2. Is this anything to worry about?


----------



## Porkbits

Hey, guys:

New to TiVo and these forums, so not sure if this is the right place for this topic. In any event, here goes my long tale of woe, and my steep and quick run up the cable learning curve....

I originally bought a refurbed TiVo HD from the TiVo site. It arrived, Comcast came out (I live in Cambridge, MA) and installed the CableCard, everything looked fine, then the TiVo started spontaneously re-booting. Called TiVo tech support, ran through a few things with no luck, so figured it was a faulty TiVo. Tech agreed, and set up an RMA (I think they should have overnighted a brand-new unit, but instead I got another refurbed box, UPS ground, and TiVo charged me a deposit--oh well).

Replacement unit arrived a few days ago. In the meantime, I made another Comcast appointment because I figured that even though I already had a CableCard, Comcast would have to re-initialize it with the replacement TiVo. That was probably a wrong assumption. In any event, the Comcast tech who came out showed up with a Comcast *cable box*, thinking he was just installing the cable box. Wow, talk about miscommunication. After clearing up the confusion, he said to just install the CableCard, and call Comcast to register it. He then left.

I attempted to do so several times with a few different Comcast CSRs, but nothing worked. I was receiving only a few HD channels, and nothing from HBO. So I figured the CableCard was bad. Comcast agreed to set up another appointment, and replace the card. Unfortunately, the quickest they could do so was a week from now. Ugh. To Comcast's credit, several tech support people actually CALLED ME BACK, even if they didn't solve the problem. I still can't believe it!

In the meantime meantime, I poked around on the Web, and read that the best thing to do in these situations is call TiVo and start a conference call with myself, Comcast, and TiVo, and get the issue resolved, as CableCards can be finicky little beasts.

The TiVo tech was helpful, and after two more spontaneous reboots of the TiVo unit, he determined that my cable signal is too high, and likely the culprit (signal is 100, with 36 dB, if that means anything to anyone), NOT the TiVo itself or the CableCard. He then got Comcast tech on the line and set up a service call in which Comcast will install an attenuator, and also a replacement CableCard (in case my current one got fried by the high signal). Luckily, Comcast is able to come out in a couple of days, instead of a week.

So here are my questions:

1. In everyone's experience, will the attenuator solve the problem? My hunch says "Not a fat chance" and "AHAHAHAHAHAHA--no." Which is too bad if that's the case, because after one more attempt, I'm going back to my Comcast DVR, which stinks, because that means Comcast wins. I just don't have the energy to fight this (pregnant wife and all that, etc).

2. I'm no electrical engineer (I don't even play one on TV), but how difficult would it be for TiVo to engineer their units to tolerate higher-strength cable signals? Seems to me this current signal intolerance (if that's what you can call it) is a huge Achilles' Heel for TiVo, and might result in the loss of a potential TiVo customer (me). Obviously, I should point the finger at Comcast, but seems like it would be nigh on possible for Comcast to fine-tune its massive network in such a manner.

But again, I have no idea, I'm just a newbie.

Thanks so much for your time!

PB


----------



## pdhenry

Porkbits said:


> (signal is 100, with 36 dB, if that means anything to anyone)


One of the issues is that 100 is the highest displayed value for signal strength and there's no indication if the actual strength is higher than what normally registers as 100. SNR could go down if the signal starts clipping but 36 dB is a reasonable value to see.

FWIW I have 100 and 36 dB on most of my channels (TiVo HD) and really haven't had problems, at least since Comcast figured out how to configure my service for the Cable Card.


----------



## Porkbits

Yeah, that's what I'm afraid of--that it's not really the cable signal, but the cable card, which isn't configured properly. 

Would that cause the TiVo to keep rebooting?


----------



## pdhenry

My cable card problem was that it didn't work, period. All I got was the channels I'd get with a (good) antenna on my roof. I don't know about it causing other problems as you've mentioned.


----------



## chris1088c

Porkbits said:


> Yeah, that's what I'm afraid of--that it's not really the cable signal, but the cable card, which isn't configured properly.
> 
> Would that cause the TiVo to keep rebooting?


Does the Tivo unit only reboot when the CableCard is installed?


----------



## Porkbits

I tested that out with the first Tivo unit (which I returned because I thought it was defective). With the CC removed, it re-booted three more times. So at that point, I figured the hard drive was going bad, and RMA-ed the unit (the replacement arrived a few days ago).

So I guess that confirms the signal is too strong?


----------



## chris1088c

Porkbits said:


> I tested that out with the first Tivo unit (which I returned because I thought it was defective). With the CC removed, it re-booted three more times. So at that point, I figured the hard drive was going bad, and RMA-ed the unit (the replacement arrived a few days ago).
> 
> So I guess that confirms the signal is too strong?


I actually think there's a better chance that you have gotten two defective refurbed Tivo units. A lot of people have complained about having the reboot problems on here, especially with refurbished TiVoHD's. It might be possible that TiVo is re-issuing these units without really fixing the problem.

It could possibly be the signal or the CableCards but I'm not really sure why those issues would cause the unit to reboot. If anything, I would think you would be experiencing missing channels or pixelation if they were the problem.

If the attenuator doesn't work, have Comcast try another CableCard. If your TiVo is still rebooting after this, I think it would be safe to say you have another bad unit.


----------



## Porkbits

God, I hope it's not another defective unit. But I am having Comcast bring another CC along with the attenuator, just in case.

When the CC was installed and the TiVo wasn't rebooting, there were indeed missing channels. For example, I couldn't get standard-def Animal Planet (63), but could get Animal Planet HD (863). HBO (HD or SD), no go, but could get FX HD and TNT HD. Could not get Discovery HD. It was very sporadic. 

So maybe I have a perfect storm of bad luck: bad TiVo, improperly configured CC, too-strong signal. If that's the case, Fate doesn't want me to have a Tivo, so back to the Comcast DVR.

Too bad, because the TiVo HD interface is great, but it's obvious this piece of technology if not fully baked. Maybe in another ten years....


----------



## chris1088c

Yeah, my guess would be that the TiVo unit is bad (causing the reboots) and the actual CableCard is good but Comcast hasn't properly configured the info into their system (causing the missing channels).

If you can get the TiVo to work properly, I can give you the Comcast Cares e-mail addy which will help you with the missing channels. The support from that group is much more effective and helpful than the support you'll get from your local Comcast office or even the Techs. They fixed the problem I had with missing channels immediately and knew exactly what the problem was.


----------



## Porkbits

Thanks, Chris! I'll know after tomorrow if I need that address......

With all of these other possible symptoms/problems floating around, how the heck can I figure out if I've actually gotten two bad refurb units? In other words, there's a of of noise (cable strength, bad TiVo, bad CC) from which to separate an actual signal (ie, real problem), without having an actual TiVo tech in my living room, with tools that can diagnose a TiVo hardware/software problem.

And even if I can figure out that the problem is with the TiVo, and not my cable signal or the CC, then what do I do? My thought is that TiVo needs to overnight me a NEW unit, ASAP, or some kind of gesture that demonstrates they don't want to lose a customer. I can't deal with yet another week-long wait for another refurb.

This sucks.


----------



## Porkbits

Comcast guy came out and tested my cable line, and said the signal strength is right where it should be--4.7 out of 10. So apparently the TiVo tech who told me that I had a too-strong signal had his head planted firmly and securely up his @##@.

The Comcast tech replaced the CC, and after some back-and-forth with Comcast ATS and one manual TiVo reboot, seems to be working.

So as of now, I guess the problem was with the CC. We'll see.


----------



## bosoxmrkn

I currently live in MA.

I need a little help deciding how I am going to approach the cableCard Install I have next week. I have been a Tivo customer for over 3 years, and I have also had Comcast HD on a separate TV for well over a year now. So I am already paying for Tivo Service, and Comcast HD service. I recently bought a new HDTV for my bedroom, and upgraded from a Tivo S2 to the Tivo HD. I've asked Comcast to ocme in next Wednesday to set up the cable cards.

My questions are based primarily on the "Extra outlet" charges... I have cable TV connections in 6 rooms in my house, but only 1 has ever used a comcast set top box. I do not recall them having to complete any more work when we installed the HD Comcast box in the family room over a year ago, so I am assuming the feed into my bedroom will support HD channels as well?

Should I hook the tivo up to the existing "HD" outlet in the family room to convince the Service Rep that the Tivo and CableCards are going to be used on the same outlet and ask him to leave the Comcast Box as a backup/alternate source of HD. Then I can remove the Tivo after he goes and set it up in my bedroom? Or, should there be no additional "outlet fee" if I simply have him do the work in my bedroom where there has never been a comcast box, just a direct feed into the TV?

I will probably have more questions, but I appreciate any help anyone is able to provide.

Thanks!


----------



## rcoates777

bosoxmrkn said:


> I currently live in MA.
> 
> My questions are based primarily on the "Extra outlet" charges... I have cable TV connections in 6 rooms in my house, but only 1 has ever used a comcast set top box. I do not recall them having to complete any more work when we installed the HD Comcast box in the family room over a year ago, so I am assuming the feed into my bedroom will support HD channels as well?
> 
> Yup, the HD signal goes to every outlet in your house.
> 
> Should I hook the tivo up to the existing "HD" outlet in the family room to convince the Service Rep that the Tivo and CableCards are going to be used on the same outlet and ask him to leave the Comcast Box as a backup/alternate source of HD. Then I can remove the Tivo after he goes and set it up in my bedroom? Or, should there be no additional "outlet fee" if I simply have him do the work in my bedroom where there has never been a comcast box, just a direct feed into the TV?
> 
> I'd guess there should be no additional charge but with Comcast ya never know.
> 
> I will probably have more questions, but I appreciate any help anyone is able to provide.
> 
> My understanding is that Comcast will give you one CableCard for free. So request an M-Card since that 1 card will support the 2 tuners in your new TiVo HD. I requested an M-Card but they still brought 2 S-Cards <sigh>. The only charge I get is $1.50/mo. for an "additional outlet". If they'd brought the M-Card I would have NO extra charges.
> 
> Thanks!


xx


----------



## bosoxmrkn

Thanks for your input.

My only concern is that if I keep the Comcast HD box on my family room TV, which is the plan, then they can charge me for an additional outlet in my bedroom on top of the $1.95 per cable card. I was hoping to avoid that charge by convincing them that I was in a trial period and would be holding onto my Comcast box until I decided what to do.

Mark


----------



## chris1088c

bosoxmrkn said:


> Thanks for your input.
> 
> My only concern is that if I keep the Comcast HD box on my family room TV, which is the plan, then they can charge me for an additional outlet in my bedroom on top of the $1.95 per cable card. I was hoping to avoid that charge by convincing them that I was in a trial period and would be holding onto my Comcast box until I decided what to do.
> 
> Mark


Comcast's rates and fees seem to vary in pretty much every market from the information I've gathered on here. Some people report paying as much as $8.95 Outlet Fee + $3.90 for 2 CableCards per month.

I have a Comcast HD Box in my living room and a TiVoHD with an M-Card in my bedroom and pay nothing extra per month for the extra outlet or the Card.

The only way you'll know for sure what you're paying is when you get that first bill. Even the Reps at Comcast will quote you different rates when you call.


----------



## bosoxmrkn

Well my Cablecard setup went without much of a hassle last week, and I am receiving most of my HD channels. I say most, because I seem to missing a few of the channels. I am going to try to reset my system again today to see if that helps, and I'm praying for a software update as I heard one is in testing that may fix this issue.


----------



## spocko

I just had a cablecard install done today, and it was a pretty sad experience except for the fact that they eventually did get it working. I live in AZ and they charged me $38 for the install, which is their standard "hourly labor charge". I tried to talk them into one of the lower install fees when I made the appointment, but they wouldn't budge. The person making the appointment tried hard to convince me NOT to use a cablecard device, saying that the Comcast-supplied equipment is superior. I suspect that the high install fee is also an intentional attempt to discourage cablecard use. They would not allow self-install.

The installer they sent was a contractor who knew nothing about cablecards. He admitted that he had received no training on cablecards, he didn't know what any of the info in the cablecard menus meant, didn't know how to tell if it was working, and he literally asked me "what does a cablecard do". I had my Tivo setup and ready to go when he got here. It took just a couple of minutes to plug in a card and call it in. If it had been done right, he could have been out of here in 5 min. Of course it didn't work after the first try because it wasn't done right. It took another several phone calls and 40 min to get it paired and authorized correctly in the Comcast system. When it wasn't working, the tech spoke to his supervisor (at the contractor company) who told him that sometimes it takes a while to register on the system, so we should unplug and reboot the Tivo, then wait 24 hours, then call back if it still wasn't working. I knew that was bad advice. Fortunately the tech finally decided to call Comcast directly and that person was able to get it working. They found one of the pairing numbers was wrong, and they also said it had to be identified in their system as a Tivo. I think they originally had it setup in the system as if it was one of their own cable boxes. I feel very fortunate that they got it working on the first trip!

I give Comcast 2 thumbs down for their effort here. 1) They should train their techs on how to install cablecards, even if it's only a few designated techs in each area. 2) They really should allow self install, there's no technical reason not to. That would have saved time an money for both them and me.

For anyone doing a new cablecard install, here are a few tips:

- If the card is not setup properly, you may receive the clear QAM channels that are available on your system (only the local channels in most areas) and they will probably be mapped to the correct channel numbers, but the encrypted channels will not be received.

- When the card is setup properly, my experience is that the encrypted channels will show up within a few min, no need to wait hours or days to see if they magically start working.

- If the card is not working properly, most likely it is not paired or authorized properly in the Comcast system. This is much more likely than a bad cablecard. Have the tech call and recheck the host and data numbers in the Comcast system against those shown on the cablecard pairing screen on the Tivo. Make sure they know that the card is in a Tivo and not a Comcast box. If you can receive any encrypted channel, i.e. ESPN, then the card is paired properly. If you are still missing some channels, then make sure the card is authorized for whatever channel package you are subscribed to.

- Be patient but persistent. They should be able to get it working eventually. Don't give up an settle for one of their DVRs instead of Tivo. The Tivo box itself is quite impressive, and it's worth the effort to set it up.

Sorry for the long post. Besides just venting here, I hope this info can help someone else.


----------



## paNX2K&SE-R

We had our Comcast cablecard install yesterday and everything went fine. He was a contractor but he had done a couple Tivo installs before. We got lucky and he had a M card so we just needed one.


----------



## zephead975

I currently have digital cable service through Comcast with On-Demand and I receive a bunch of HD channels between Channels 200 and 250. I get all of the HD channels available,with the exception of several movie channels.

If I switch to a cable card with a TIVO HD, what cable package do I need to get all of the HD channels I receive now? Is my only cost savings the $15.95per month I am paying for the Comcast DVR or can I subscribe to a lower cost digital package and still get all the HD channels between channels 200 and 250?

Any help is much appreciated.


----------



## spocko

If you give up your Comcast cable box, you will give up Comcast VOD (a.k.a. Channel 1 On Demand). Tivo gives you other internet-based VOD options, i.e. Netflix and Amazon, but neither is free. If you are already a Netflix subscriber, the Netflix VOD (a.k.a. "Watch Instantly") has no additional cost.

Regarding your channel lineup, Tivo will give you exactly the same channels as you get with the Comcast box. This is determined by the channel package which you subscribe to. The "Digital Starter" package is sufficient to get you most of the non-premium HD channels that Comcast carries. In my area, I think National Geographic and Science are the only non-premium HD channels which are not included in the "Starter" package. If you are currently subscribed to a higher package, you can drop down to "Starter" to save some money, but you can also do that without switching to Tivo.

If you switch to Tivo, your savings is based on not having to pay monthly fees to Comcast for equipment rental. The $15.95 per month that you mention would be your savings (plus tax I believe). This savings is reduced by having to pay service fees to Tivo. If you pay your Tivo fees in larger chunks, i.e. yearly or lifetime, then your savings will be maximized.

Note regarding cablecards, if you have a Tivo HD then you want to try to get a single Mcard installed. If you instead get 2 Scards, Comcast will charge a small monthly fee for the 2nd card. If you go with an original Tivo Series 3, they require 2 cablecards.


----------



## zzgulu

got tivo Series 3 few weeks ago, got multi stream cable card from comcast (previous single stream Motorola cable card was working fine with my Philips TV but comcast replaced all of them with Scientific Atlanta from Houston area, never had any other box from comcast, one TV only).
Originally, missed some HD encrypted channels, replaced my Mcard few times, no missing channels now but sometimes picture goes away for few seconds and then comes back in. This might happen 3-6 times during a 30 minutes program. For few minutes everythig is normal but again picture blinks. Audio is ok. Several comcast tech attempts failed. It seems signal is ok, cable card setting are correct, it is staged, locked, frequency is right. Authentication is ok. It's just picture goes black few second (which is really annoying) and then comes back. Read somewhere it might be the dynamic contrast issue with TV that should be changed from automatic to "off". Any help/feedback/similar experience is greatly appreciated.


----------



## Puppy76

That really doesn't sound like anything to do with the TV...can you still pull up menus when it's doing that? If so it's definitely not the TV.

*****************************
Okay, I've got a Tivo HD XL, and I'm being really frustrated by my ATSC reception. Maybe, MAYBE where I just moved the antenna to will work better-most of my channels now are in the 80s and 90s for strength.

But...I want to inquire about getting a cable card.

I just have *basic* analog cable. Can I get a cable card with basic cable, or do they only let you get one with their high end 'digital' packages? I'd think legally I'd have to be able to get their basic service with a cable card too, but..

And...do I really have to have them "install" it? I really, really do not want to have to deal with that, nor with them throwing my Tivo around. 

Good to hear the HD supports the multi-stream cards at least! Theoretically it seems like I *SHOULD* be able to call up, ask them to mail an m-card, throw it in the back, call them up (or visit a websit) and within minutes have it activated, all for the same price I'm paying now...but...


----------



## PIANOCRAT

_But...I want to inquire about getting a cable card.
_
"_I just have *basic* analog cable. Can I get a cable card with basic cable, or do they only let you get one with their high end 'digital' packages? I'd think legally I'd have to be able to get their basic service with a cable card too, but.."_

_And...do I really have to have them "install" it? I really, really do not want to have to deal with that, nor with them throwing my Tivo around._

Yesterday, I downgraded my Comcast service to "limited cable", (which includes the national broadcasters in HiDef). 
At first, the CSR stated that the two cablecards in my Tivo S3 would have to be returned, and that until they were returned I would continue to be charged the fees for the "digital starter" package I was currently subscribed to. 
I informed her that the cablecards were necessary for my Tivo service to operate as designed, and was willing to continue the cablecard rental fee (one free, [email protected]$1.79mth). 
She checked with the video department, who told her the cards must be returned. She also checked with the tech department, who told her the opposite. They also told her that a tech would have to install a "trap/filter" on the line, so only the "limited" subscription channels could be received. There is a $11- service charge for the downgrade, but she stated that she would waive the fee.
Bottom line--I downgraded my service at no charge, and am keeping the cablecards (which I had originally picked up and installed myself).
So...Yes, you can have cablecards even on the lowest level of Comcast service. 
Yes, you can pick up the cablecards from your local Comcast office. 
Yes, you can install the cards yourself.


----------



## Puppy76

PIANOCRAT said:


> _But...I want to inquire about getting a cable card.
> _
> "_I just have *basic* analog cable. Can I get a cable card with basic cable, or do they only let you get one with their high end 'digital' packages? I'd think legally I'd have to be able to get their basic service with a cable card too, but.."_
> 
> _And...do I really have to have them "install" it? I really, really do not want to have to deal with that, nor with them throwing my Tivo around._
> 
> Yesterday, I downgraded my Comcast service to "limited cable", (which includes the national broadcasters in HiDef).
> At first, the CSR stated that the two cablecards in my Tivo S3 would have to be returned, and that until they were returned I would continue to be charged the fees for the "digital starter" package I was currently subscribed to.
> I informed her that the cablecards were necessary for my Tivo service to operate as designed, and was willing to continue the cablecard rental fee (one free, [email protected]$1.79mth).
> She checked with the video department, who told her the cards must be returned. She also checked with the tech department, who told her the opposite. They also told her that a tech would have to install a "trap/filter" on the line, so only the "limited" subscription channels could be received. There is a $11- service charge for the downgrade, but she stated that she would waive the fee.
> Bottom line--I downgraded my service at no charge, and am keeping the cablecards (which I had originally picked up and installed myself).
> So...Yes, you can have cablecards even on the lowest level of Comcast service.
> Yes, you can pick up the cablecards from your local Comcast office.
> Yes, you can install the cards yourself.


Oh wow wow wow! Thank you!

So how did you get them to let you pick up cable cards? What can I say?

I think if I can figure this out I may just call tomorrow and try to get this set up. The antenna thing is being too big of a pain (and I'm having trouble converting video for my iPod...possibly because of the iffy signal)


----------



## chicagolakeview

PORKBITS or anyone? Same issue here in chicago w comcast multistream cable card with daily series 3 hd reboots. often in the middle of favorite shows , the comcast guy who installed didn't have a brain...had no clue the difference between single or multi cc's. Trying to figure out wtf is up??? Tivo customer service told me to remove the plug from the surge protector and place it directly into the wall outlet. That was their solution? I mean really? Never had a problem with Tivo before--certainly not constant reboots... and this just makes me want to give up... Grrrr. Anyone can lead me to the right thread?--much appreciated. Seriously appreciated.


----------



## IJustLikeTivo

crazi4tv said:


> You are correct, "Auth:NS" does mean that whatever channel you are currently tuned to is not recognized by the Cablecard as a channel that you should receive. This can be caused by: 1-incorrect service codes on your account 2-the card needs these signals sent to it: "Cablecard Validation", "initialize", and a"hit". If the card does not receive the proper activation signal to decrypt the channels you subscribe to, (in other words, the card needs a signal telling it which channels are authorized for viewing) It is possible to receive HBO, but other encrypted channels can be gray/black. Here is a link to help you:
> 
> http://www.tivo.com/setupandsupport...troubleshoot_using_CableCARD_MMI_screens.html


Right, now if I could just get comcast to send that set of strings, I would be right as rain. But instead for 2 days all my channels save the unencrypted locals say Auth:MP.....

Tried comcast cares on Sat after wasting 1.5 hours with service drones, got a quick answer but they still haven't fixed the problem. How can they not know how to fix this 3 years later?


----------



## PIANOCRAT

Wrong quote.


----------



## Puppy76

Oh crud. I didn't read your second message before stoppping by at the Comcast office.

They claimed that "we don't give Cablecards out at the counter, we have to set up a service apointment", _and_ they said they don't have multistream cards, _and_ to my complete shock, they claimed it would add $16/month ($8 per card) because I don't have the "digital starter pack".

I didn't know what to say, so I just said I'd think about it, and left.

After leaving I realized that has to be an infamous Comcast lie, right? I mean Cable card rental prices are regulated, aren't they?

So...I don't know what to say or who to say it to to get them to rent me 1 or 2 cablecards for a reasonable price 

What's nuts is, if they want me as a customer, they _have_ to do this! I'm not going to pay their make believe prices, I'll just work harder at ATSC.

EDIT: This is like when they lied to me about not having a cheaper tier of internet service when they raised my rates to $60/month (!) I said, okay, then I want to cancel. Signed up for Verizon (for much less than half the price), and then two weeks later they send me a flyer advertising their cheaper internet service. I'm thinking HEY, GENIUSES! I would have signed up for it HAD YOU OFFERED IT WHEN I ASKED. I'm not going to cancel, switch providers, and then switch back(!)

I hate hate hate hate cable companies.


----------



## Puppy76

Fingal said:


> anyone have any luck getting a cable card on the bare minimum ($10 / month) plan?
> 
> I called comcast and they said i had to get the "digital starter" package which is like $40 and has a bunch of channels i don't care about. I just want to get guide data for the local - unencrypted channels but they said the system physically wouldn't let them order the install w/o that plan. (I'm in Portland, OR)


I was just told something similar-and I'm not sure that's legal.

I have their basic service (which is over $15 in my area). They claim it's $8 per card to get a cable card, unless I get their "digital starter" package.


----------



## PIANOCRAT

Puppy76 said:


> Oh wow wow wow! Thank you!
> 
> So how did you get them to let you pick up cable cards? What can I say?
> 
> I think if I can figure this out I may just call tomorrow and try to get this set up. The antenna thing is being too big of a pain (and I'm having trouble converting video for my iPod...possibly because of the iffy signal)


I think when I called Comcast, they gave me a choice of picking up the cablecards from their local office and installing the cards myself, or they could send a tech with the cards and have the tech install (for a fee).

I suggest you contact your local Comcast office, verify that they have the cablecards you need, and just go pick them up at their front counter--don't give Comcast the opportunity to BS you into a service charge/install fee. When I downgraded my service level, I had to be firm that I was going to keep the cards--the CSR's are trained to bump you to higher subscription, install fees, etc. Many are never told anything else, so your insistence may very well be new to them. Just be courteous and firm. If that does not work, have them transfer you to a supervisor.


----------



## PIANOCRAT

Puppy76 said:


> I was just told something similar-and I'm not sure that's legal.
> 
> I have their basic service (which is over $15 in my area). They claim it's $8 per card to get a cable card, unless I get their "digital starter" package.


Puppy76 & Fingal--

Don't know what to tell you, other than explaining why you need cablecards even on the "limited" subscription plan. Reading from my Comcast Products/Services Price List (Sept08) "2nd CableCARD for Multiple CableCARD Device $1.79" (per month). There is no charge for the first CableCARD. I use the type "S" single stream card in my Tivo. Perhaps the type "M" multistream card rental is higher, but I doubt it.

Fingal, in my area (Bellingham, WA), the guide data is not available on the limited subscription plan, and does require a higher service plan.

Stop by your local Comcast office and request the Comcast Products/Services Price List for your area. Compare it to what comes up on their website (for your zip code/area). Then call Comcast again, and insist upon talking to a supervisor upfront.

Let everyone know the results.


----------



## aspen0

My install was yesterday.

When I called on the phone the first lady didn't quite know much about cablecards.

She got the "cablecard" specialist on the line who wasn't sure if they even had cablecards in Western Michigan. I reminded her she was required by law to provide them. She "found" them and explained the $1.50 a month fee and scheduled the install for the next day.

The installer came on time. I gave him the Tivo instructions, he said he didn't need them, he had done a lot of installed. he then pulled out 4 cablecards, 1 I needed, 3 in case the first didn't work, and we did the install. It all worked on the first try, and we chatted during it. He knew hat he was doing and I was 100% pleased with the install. 

I still gotta get my next bill to make sure it is billed right, but so far so good.


----------



## Puppy76

That's amazing you got someone who knew what they were doing. I assume you subscribe to some premium service?

Between Comcast trying to charge me $16 for the cablecards (on ntop of my $15+ for service), and me finally getting my antenna positioned so all my stations come in well... Well, Comcast never seems to want my money.


----------



## steveliv

I finally got the cablecards and billing issues sorted out now, i hope. These are my monthly charges after speaking with a comcast corporate account manager:

$40.00 - Digital Preferred (1-200) (1 year promo)
$ 6.95 - HD Package (This charge covers the HD channels and the HD Box is included)
$ 1.50 - 2 Single Stream Cablecards (1st card free, $1.50 for second one)

We have the TivoHD with the HD Channels in the living room, and a comcast digital box in the bedroom. I was told that i will need to bring the digital box in and exchange it for a HD box. To me, this looks pretty much what i wanted to pay in the first place, plus i will get HD in the bedroom for no extra charge if i decide to upgrade the current tv to hdtv.


----------



## jimbob111

problem... i had to replace the tivo that comcast had installed the cable card in. now the new tivo doesn't give me access to those channels. any advice on how to trigger this so i don't have to have a comcast installer come back? thanks everyone! jay


----------



## PIANOCRAT

jimbob111 said:


> problem... i had to replace the tivo that comcast had installed the cable card in. now the new tivo doesn't give me access to those channels. any advice on how to trigger this so i don't have to have a comcast installer come back? thanks everyone! jay


To my knowledge, the cablecard is "paired" to a particular device. You'll have to call the Comcast techline, and they should be able to pair it for you over the phone/internet--no need for a service call. That is what I did when I installed the cablecards in my Tivo.


----------



## jimbob111

pianocrat, thanks! i'll give em a call, jay


----------



## btwyx

I did that once, I got all my channels except the Encore ones. I called up Comcast and said the channels had stopped working. When asked I said I'd "upgraded" the TiVo, the CSR took the relevant numbers from the cable card screen and repaired the TiVo. It can all be done over the phone.


----------



## gweempose

I had a cablecard installed in my fourth Tivo this morning. For once, the whole process actually went smoothly. The guy came by, stuck in the card, read the numbers to someone over the phone, and five minutes later we were up and running. You always expect the worst from Comcast, but every once in a while they surprise you.

The only negative is that they just increased the cablecard fee in my area to $9.00/month. Four of my other cards are grandfathered in at $5.99/month, and the last one is only $1.50/month. This is getting a little ridiculous! Altogether, I pay almost $35.00/month just to rent the cards.


----------



## steveliv

gweempose said:


> The only negative is that they just increased the cablecard fee in my area to $9.00/month. Four of my other cards are grandfathered in at $5.99/month, and the last one is only $1.50/month. This is getting a little ridiculous! Altogether, I pay almost $35.00/month just to rent the cards.


you really should email [email protected] and have them go over your billing, because what you are paying does not sound right. just send a quick email and they can make sure that the billing is correct.

steven


----------



## Videodrome

gweempose said:


> I had a cablecard installed in my fourth Tivo this morning. For once, the whole process actually went smoothly. The guy came by, stuck in the card, read the numbers to someone over the phone, and five minutes later we were up and running. You always expect the worst from Comcast, but every once in a while they surprise you.
> 
> The only negative is that they just increased the cablecard fee in my area to $9.00/month. Four of my other cards are grandfathered in at $5.99/month, and the last one is only $1.50/month. This is getting a little ridiculous! Altogether, I pay almost $35.00/month just to rent the cards.


If thats true, its sounds alot like gouging, Comcast shouldnt even be allowed to charge for cable cards.


----------



## Puppy76

Videodrome said:


> If thats true, its sounds alot like gouging, Comcast shouldnt even be allowed to charge for cable cards.


I thought it was regulated, like basic cable, and you couldn't be stuck paying more than roughly $2/month.

But...Comcast tried to charge me $8 a card (so $16 a month) to use it with basic cable. I'm really not sure that's legal.

I probably would have done it had it been what they claim their pricing is ($2ish for the second card, first card free, + $15 for basic), but as it is, if I can get my guide data on my Tivo correct ever, I guess I'll ditch Comcast for good. What I get free over the air destroys the picture quality of anything Comcast can give me.


----------



## anthonybarboza

When I called Comcast on Saturday about getting a truck roll for 2 cableCARDs they were initially talking about a free card, and a second card of anywhere from 6 - 10 dollars. I politely reminded them that their own website says second cards are under 2.00. They wouldn't budge at first but we escalated it, and the second call-center person informed us we were right, and the card magically went from 8 dollars to 1.50.


----------



## Puppy76

Oh what a cute company Comcast is.

I wish all these cable companies would get put under massive regulation. They're insanely abusive, and almost all monopolies.


----------



## mikeylikesit33

So, QAM mapping isn't possibly BUT...

Order digital service and get your cable cards. Then cancel digital and retain either limited basic or expanded basic. They won't come out to get the cable cards until you cancel ALL service.

With the cable cards you will receive all the expanded channels AND about 40 HD channels between 190 thru 240. I still even get all 200 music channels and a bunch of Sports HD channels on top of that.

I did have to ask for customer retention before I got hold of someone who figured out that all I wanted was to cancel digital. 

The trick is to NOT tell them you want HD, they think you need to pay $6.95 for their HD converter (or the cable cards in lieu) to keep HD.

Just call them after you get the cable cards and tell the to cancel digital. Don't say anything else that would confuse the poor souls that work at Comcast

That knocked $17 off my monthly bill and I only lost BBC America that I cared about. Channels 100 thru 190 are part of the digital package.

But who cares... over 40 channels in HD... even SciFiHD... bwaa haa haa.


----------



## mikeylikesit33

I have three Tivos and only pay for 1 card of the 2 in my Series 3. That's $1.95 a month.

How to do it...
1) Set your other tivos on your network
2) Set all your digital season passes on the one with the cards
3) Set up all the stupid (non-action) season passes on the other Tivos
4) Use MRV

You won't even notice the difference between something like 'The Daily Show' recorded on Tivo HD without cablecards and one with cablecards.

You can also set up the tivos without cards using the 'I don't have cablescards yet (use digital lineup)' option in guided setup. That allows you to get the HD clear channels on Tivos without cablecards.

-----------------


> Originally Posted by gweempose
> 
> The only negative is that they just increased the cablecard fee in my area to $9.00/month. Four of my other cards are grandfathered in at $5.99/month, and the last one is only $1.50/month. This is getting a little ridiculous! Altogether, I pay almost $35.00/month just to rent the cards.


----------



## Bob Lee

Need some advice here. I am finally ready to dump the crappy Comcast HD DVR and go to a Tivo HD. Luckily I live in an area where I can just go into the local Comcast office and secure a new CableCard for the Tivo. Ideally I would turn in the Comcast unit at the same time, so that I don't make 2 trips and so I can stop paying the Comcast DVR fee ASAP. However...given some of the problems people are experiencing here in getting their new cards activated properly, should I hold off on returning the Comcast box until I can confirm the Tivo is up and running properly?


----------



## janry

Bob Lee said:


> ...I hold off on returning the Comcast box until I can confirm the Tivo is up and running properly?


I think that's a question only you can answer based upon how ticked off you'd be if you have to do without a DVR if you can't get the TiVo cable cards properly installed.

It took me 3 phone calls to get mine done but it was all done in one day. But, my first cable card actually worked. A lot apparently don't.


----------



## tdbear

Ditto... if it is the multi-stream that is already updated with the firmware, then those came up quickly. One was brand new and had to go through firmware update so it was a lots of waiting.

For the single-stream, those buggers didn't all work and had the hardest time with them having to be on the phone getting them recognized. I think something is fundementally wrong with the SS cards.

Also, my cable company charges the same for both... so multistream turns out to be a couple of dollars cheaper since I only need the one card.


----------



## bareyb

Bob Lee said:


> Need some advice here. I am finally ready to dump the crappy Comcast HD DVR and go to a Tivo HD. Luckily I live in an area where I can just go into the local Comcast office and secure a new CableCard for the Tivo. Ideally I would turn in the Comcast unit at the same time, so that I don't make 2 trips and so I can stop paying the Comcast DVR fee ASAP. However...given some of the problems people are experiencing here in getting their new cards activated properly, should I hold off on returning the Comcast box until I can confirm the Tivo is up and running properly?


There are universal laws that govern such things. Sure as hell if you return the Comcast DVR the TiVo won't work. If you keep it just in case the TiVo will probably install without a hitch.


----------



## anthonybarboza

So my Comcast installer just left and A+! At first the installer was generally confused by the fact that I was having CableCards put in, apparently they told him he was installing a Docsis 3.0 modem when infact they mailed me the modem and he was installing the card. So he was very apologetic and called around to find a cablecard, he only had one single-stream card but found a tech with an M-Card.

Now I'm thinking, damnit, the first card never works, and it didn't. ... At first, some persistant chatting with the tech over the phone got some kinks worked out and everything is working like a charm.

The tech had never installed a cablecard before and actually thanked me for my help, genuinely cool dude though. We did some chatting about the digital transition and SDV while we waited for everything to get going. Now I'm having fun with my new TiVo HD!


----------



## Bob Lee

bareyb said:


> There are universal laws that govern such things. Sure as hell if you return the Comcast DVR the TiVo won't work. If you keep it just in case the TiVo will probably install without a hitch.


Yeah, you're probably right...I should just play it safe.


----------



## mr_spitts

Just thought I'd share my recent experience with Comcast.

After months of researching this and other treads I was well aware of the risks but I decided to rewards of Tivo far outweighed them so I decided to make the switch from DTV to Comcast.

Last week I ordered Digital Premier from Comcast online. At the end of the order a chat session started with a live rep and I explained to them that I wanted two 'M' cable cards and a HD box (just the box not the DVR) so I can watch On Demand programming. The friendly Comcast chat rep seemed to have a good understanding of what I ordered. He even confirmed that for the second card there would be a $1.95 charge. No problem. I reconfirmed that the box was part of the order. He said I didn't need to order the box, it was part of the package, and the only 'extra' part of the order was the cable cards. Everything was all set.

Today the Comcast tech shows up to do the install, low and behold...he has only one card on him and no Comcast box. He proceeds to explain to me that with the card I don't need a Comcast box; I can watch shows right on my Tivo. I informed him that I understood that but I still want the box so I can watch on demand. The guy immediately started getting defensive. Saying "Look at my work order; it only says 1 card, no second card, no box". I told him thats not what I want so could he please go and get what I want and come back. He said he couldn't. Comcast screwed up the order so I would need to straighten it out with them. He also looked at my set up and told me that since my TV was on the opposite wall of the cable he would just give me an extra long cable and run it across the middle of my floor. If I wanted to fish it under the carpet or along the wall I would need to do that myself or hire someone else. Then he left. Um, okay, I've had DTV for 10 years and I've moved about 5 times in that span. Each time DTV installed they hooked up the cables professionally but whatever.

Perplexed I called Comcast and explained what happened. They apologized for the inconvenience. They would need to redo my order but, oops, my order was done online originally so if I wanted the same deal I would have to do it ALL OVER AGAIN online. They did not have anyway of doing my exact order over the phone because they did not have the capability of offering me the same deal on the phone that I got online.

Soooo I go online and go through the process of redoing my order. At the end I get another friendly chat rep. I explain what happened and they redo my order. She tells me that they will not be able to do a truck roll until 3/30!!! All this inconvenience and now I have to wait two weeks for them to straighten it out!? I tell her this is unacceptable and I'm just going to switch back to satellite. Miraculously they get availability for first thing in the morning this Friday.

I'm going to wait and see what happens Friday since I've already invested so much time and money in this but so far my Comcast experience is going just as bad as others. I'll come back with an update.


----------



## thename

So, after ordering Digital Starter and getting my CableCard (promo of $62.95 with cable internet + $1.50 for M-CableCard) everything's been working dandy. Even managed to get them to take back the digital box after I'd pulled the CableCard out of it to test in the TiVo.

_Except_ for the fact that my HD channels all go out about once a week necessitating a reboot. Anyone else having this issue or can explain how they solved it? Called Comcast twice about it and they just said reboots are required for TiVo HDs. This can't be the norm. Is it?


----------



## Puppy76

mr_spitts said:


> ...


If not that they get to be a monopoly, there's no way this company could survive on their own merits. Completely insane prices that are literally laughable, combined with people who have no clue what they're doing-that's if you're lucky.


----------



## mooneydriver

I've been looking through this thread but I don't see a definitive answer to these questions. So, please bear with me.

I'm getting a Tivo HD for my in-laws. They currently have "standard cable" service (channels 2-78 + HD simulcasts of the same). 

1. Will Comcast require them to upgrade to a digital package in order to get a CableCard? 

2. If they need to upgrade, what is the cheapest digital add-on they can get?

3. Does the Tivo get its guide data from Comcast or its internet connection? If it's through Comcast, is a "standard cable" subscription sufficient for the guide data, or do they have to have digital service?

FWIW, the service area is Lancaster, PA.


----------



## JoeTaxpayer

I've been reading this thread lately, and I know there's confusion regarding the cards.
The card is never more than $2. They nail you for an 'additional outlet fee', which by me is $6.95. The first card is free with that fee. So on HD TiVo using M card, every additional TiVo would be $6.95, all the cards are free. If using a series 3 and therefore you need the second card, there's that fee as well. As others stated, MRV can help get around the need to card so many TiVos, even after the digital conversion (the cable one, not OTA) as Comcast will provide 2 DTAs free on each account. I am running 3 tivos and only carded the one main one. Any rep that tries to charge more than $2 for a second card on the same unit needs to have their own price sheet shoved in front of her.


----------



## PIANOCRAT

mooneydriver said:


> I've been looking through this thread but I don't see a definitive answer to these questions. So, please bear with me.
> 
> I'm getting a Tivo HD for my in-laws. They currently have "standard cable" service (channels 2-78 + HD simulcasts of the same).
> 
> 1. Will Comcast require them to upgrade to a digital package in order to get a CableCard?
> 
> 2. If they need to upgrade, what is the cheapest digital add-on they can get?
> 
> 3. Does the Tivo get its guide data from Comcast or its internet connection? If it's through Comcast, is a "standard cable" subscription sufficient for the guide data, or do they have to have digital service?
> 
> FWIW, the service area is Lancaster, PA.


A1. No. Comcast will try to "up" you to the digital package, but stand firm. Explain that you need a cablecard for your Tivo to work correctly. Request a supervisor if the CSR will not budge.
A2. See A1-no digital add-on is required.
A3. The Tivo DVR receives its programming info from Tivo servers through your internet connection (or phone line), and not from Comcast. I believe the Tivo company itself receives the programming info from the Chicago Tribune.

I know that you can have cablecards even on the lowest tier (called "limited" cable in my area) of Comcast service, because that is the subscription level that I downgraded to. 
Comcast first stated that I would need to return my cablecards before they would downgrade my service. I explained to the CSR that the cablecards were necessary for my Tivo to work correctly. The CSR had to check with a supervisor, and discovered that cablecards can be obtained without the "digital starter/digital premium, etc" subscriptions.
Overall, my experiences with Comcast have been positive. I have found that speaking to a real person--not using the internet to order/change service results in better service, and "specials" that are not listed on the the Comcast website. 
I also summerize the order with the CSR prior to approving any changes. This ensures no surprises for either party, and has caught several misunderstandings before a work order has been placed.
My advice to anyone contacting Comcast is to be patient, polite, and firm in what you want.


----------



## mooneydriver

Many thanks, Pianocrat! I'll make sure to report my experience after I talk to Comcast.

PS: I've been a happy owner of a Series 3 w/ two CableCards for over two years. No surprises with Comcast, but it's hard for them to gouge the techno-savvy population in the SF Bay Area! Lancaster County is another story, of course.


----------



## 140060

I recently got a Tivo HD and had Comcast install M-card. I'm in the Denver area and subscribe to the Digital Preferred package. I (more or less) am only receiving the local HD channels (NBC, ABC, CBS, Fox) and a couple others. Most of them I am not getting, such as TLCHD, Food HD, HGTV HD and many others. 

First time I contacted Comcast I was told that HD Services needed to be added to my account and the cost is $7 per month. I believed this not to be true, so then I went to a Comcast kiosk in the mall. He looked up my account and said I can't get those channels with the cable card, that I need to have the Comcast HD box. I have my doubts about that too...

Thoughts anyone? Is what they are telling me correct?


----------



## S3HD4KFL

Go to Comcast.com enter your zip code & see what digital preferred gives you, print that out & call Comcast. They most likely don't have you set up correctly at either billing or the head end. If you are like we are in Richmond VA, a tech will probably have to be dispached as the computer systems are not linked together and only the tech can talk to the head end person. Good luck.


----------



## PIANOCRAT

Scott303 said:


> I recently got a Tivo HD and had Comcast install M-card. I'm in the Denver area and subscribe to the Digital Preferred package. I (more or less) am only receiving the local HD channels (NBC, ABC, CBS, Fox) and a couple others. Most of them I am not getting, such as TLCHD, Food HD, HGTV HD and many others.
> 
> First time I contacted Comcast I was told that HD Services needed to be added to my account and the cost is $7 per month. I believed this not to be true, so then I went to a Comcast kiosk in the mall. He looked up my account and said I can't get those channels with the cable card, that I need to have the Comcast HD box. I have my doubts about that too...
> 
> Thoughts anyone? Is what they are telling me correct?


You're being BSed.

The only thing that the Comcast HD cablebox will get you over your Tivo with cablecards is "VOD"-video on demand.

If you are paying for the Digital Preferred package but not receiving the channels, call the Comcast tech line--they can reset your cablecard over your cable line and fix the problem.

Don't forget to request a credit for the period in which you paid for the Digital subscription but did not receive the programming. Be polite--but firm. Comcast will accommodate you if you hold fast.


----------



## Puppy76

JoeTaxpayer said:


> I've been reading this thread lately, and I know there's confusion regarding the cards.
> The card is never more than $2. They nail you for an 'additional outlet fee', which by me is $6.95. The first card is free with that fee. So on HD TiVo using M card, every additional TiVo would be $6.95, all the cards are free. If using a series 3 and therefore you need the second card, there's that fee as well. As others stated, MRV can help get around the need to card so many TiVos, even after the digital conversion (the cable one, not OTA) as Comcast will provide 2 DTAs free on each account. I am running 3 tivos and only carded the one main one. Any rep that tries to charge more than $2 for a second card on the same unit needs to have their own price sheet shoved in front of her.


I was told I'd have to pay $16/month extra for 2 cable cards with basic service. It's probably a lie, but I have no idea how to get them to do it right-plus I don't want to have them come, I just want to pick them up or have them mailed or whatever, and they refuse to do that either. So I guess I'm sticking with ota and cancelling cable soonish.


----------



## JoeTaxpayer

Puppy76 said:


> I was told I'd have to pay $16/month extra for 2 cable cards with basic service.


Look at this;
http://www.comcast.com/Customers/Faq/FaqDetails.ashx?Id=2651
and ask them what they are smoking.


----------



## Turtleboy

I think I'm going to call my local comcast office and try again. I still bet I won't be able to get it done successfully on one phone call and one visit but we'll see.


----------



## carios23

In Hattiesburg, MS: 
I paid 6.95/month for HDTV service and that includes one CableCard.
The second Cablecard is 1.50/month.


----------



## JoeTaxpayer

carios23 said:


> I paid 6.95/month for HDTV service and that includes one CableCard.
> The second Cablecard is 1.50/month.


It may be semantics, but is the $6.95 an outlet fee or HDTV fee?
If you added a carded TiVo how much would that second TiVo cost you on your cable bill?


----------



## carios23

6.95 is the fee on top of your digital cable which is like 50 bucks


----------



## Puppy76

JoeTaxpayer said:


> Look at this;
> http://www.comcast.com/Customers/Faq/FaqDetails.ashx?Id=2651
> and ask them what they are smoking.


That technically says "Comcast Digital Cable" though, which I don't have. I just have "basic" cable (regulated), and they claimed that's why it's $16/month instead of $2 or whatever.   :down:


----------



## dswallow

Puppy76 said:


> That technically says "Comcast Digital Cable" though, which I don't have. I just have "basic" cable (regulated), and they claimed that's why it's $16/month instead of $2 or whatever.   :down:


You need to contact the Comcast corporate office Comcast Cares group; you should be able to get CableCARDs even on a non-digital package in order to get access to your local HD channels.

There's contact info for them at http://twitter.com/comcastcares


----------



## 1283

Puppy76 said:


> That technically says "Comcast Digital Cable" though, which I don't have. I just have "basic" cable (regulated), and they claimed that's why it's $16/month instead of $2 or whatever.   :down:


I have limited basic and pay $1.79 for 2 cards. My parents have limited basic and pay nothing for 1 card.


----------



## Thunderclap

Moondriver actually asked one of my questions a few days back (whether or not Comcast Basic/Standard cable will work with Tivo, or if you were required to have one of their "digital" packages). Right now I'm paying $115 just for cable television ($175 for tv and internet) which is just insane the more I think about it. I'd like to drop to their standard package because it drops the cost to $60.

So standard will work... but my other question, one that wasn't answered, is this: will I still get HD content or is THAT exclusive to their digital packages?


----------



## SOTA

Wow can someone thats been following and participating in this thread maybe try to summarize for us newbies whether or not its worth the headaches to go with a Tivo HD and Comcast CC's.

Im thinking of grabbing one of the Tivo HD's at Sears or price match to Best Buy for $199. After reading through this thread and elsewhere, it seems the cable cards are extremely hit or miss. And from what i think i have gathered is that the M-Cards have a better track record than the dual S-Cards.

I spoke to 2 different Comcast CR's this morning, 1 Tech support person and one supervisor and the best they could tell me is that they will put on my work order that i requested an M-Card. They could not guarantee that the tech will have it though.

Im in the Leominster, MA area and i was told 2 S-cards would be $1.95 pr/month and that the 1 M-Card would be $6.95 pr/month if available. Both setups would require a tech and that would be $17.50.

My Comcast DVR has served me well these last few years, but the cost is up to $16.90 pr/month for the HD STB, remote and DVR service.

My thoughts were to go with the Tivo HD, buy a lifetime for i think $300 (please correct me if im wrong) and figure my payback would be about 2.5 yrs if i get an M-Card.

With the added features and Interface of the Tivo its worth it to me if it works.

I dont care about On Demand or PPV from Comcast so thats not a concern.

Those with Tivo HD's and Comcast M-Cards if you had it to do all over again would you? 

I realize this is a discussion forum and a lot of times people are looking for support, so ill try to keep that in mind.


----------



## janry

SOTA said:


> My thoughts were to go with the Tivo HD, buy a lifetime for i think $300 (please correct me if im wrong) and figure my payback would be about 2.5 yrs if i get an M-Card.


I believe the lifetime service is $399. It's $299 if you already have another subscribed TiVo.



> Those with Tivo HD's and Comcast M-Cards if you had it to do all over again would you?


Yes.


----------



## carios23

SOTA said:


> Those with Tivo HD's and Comcast M-Cards if you had it to do all over again would you?


I do not ask what's on TV, I asked what's on TiVo


----------



## ghuido

I have Comcast and a TIVO HD with M-Card. I would do it again. I have not suffered any crazy setup issues or anything. The Tech came in had it activated and no problems since then on the CableCard.

I'm thinking of getting another TIVO HD with an M-Card soon to record more HD Programming. Currently don't pay anythign for the Cable Card.


----------



## Puppy76

Thunderclap said:


> Moondriver actually asked one of my questions a few days back (whether or not Comcast Basic/Standard cable will work with Tivo, or if you were required to have one of their "digital" packages). Right now I'm paying $115 just for cable television ($175 for tv and internet) which is just insane the more I think about it. I'd like to drop to their standard package because it drops the cost to $60.
> 
> So standard will work...


I'm not trying to use standard though. IMO $60/month for cable is beyond insane. I just want to use basic-the government regulated tier, which is what they claim would basically more than double the price to work with my Tivo HD (since I'd need $16 more a month for 2 cable cards).

ATSC actually seems to be working about perfectly though, so...


----------



## GT500Shlby

Philadelphia Suburbs (Eastern Montgomery County, PA). I have Comcast basic cable (70 Channels, TNT, TBS, USA, FoodTV, Etc..), a multistream cable card and the $3.95/m wiring protection package and Comcast Cable Internet. I pay $86/m for everything with 1 cable card and 1 cable box.

I have a TiVo-HD with the M-card and I get almost everything except HBO, Showtime and Comcast's VOD. The card was free and the tech dropped it off for free (he was already at the house to repair the wiring). I get all the channels I am entitled to in HD.


----------



## Bob Lee

SOTA said:


> I spoke to 2 different Comcast CR's this morning, 1 Tech support person and one supervisor and the best they could tell me is that they will put on my work order that i requested an M-Card. They could not guarantee that the tech will have it though.
> 
> Im in the Leominster, MA area and i was told 2 S-cards would be $1.95 pr/month and that the 1 M-Card would be $6.95 pr/month if available. Both setups would require a tech and that would be $17.50.
> 
> My Comcast DVR has served me well these last few years, but the cost is up to $16.90 pr/month for the HD STB, remote and DVR service.
> 
> My thoughts were to go with the Tivo HD, buy a lifetime for i think $300 (please correct me if im wrong) and figure my payback would be about 2.5 yrs if i get an M-Card.


I went from the Comcast HD DVR to a Tivo HD last week, and the transition went really smoothly, to my surprise. I live in the Bay Area, and I was able to just drop in at the local Comcast office to get my new M-card, saving me a few bucks on a service call. From what I could tell my request was pretty routine for them; they knew exactly what needed to be done. Out here I think the M-card costs us $1.79 a month, and there is no additional charge above that for running a Tivo. In fact, this ends up saving me a few bucks a month because when you add the $1.79 and the Tivo monthly service charge together it's still less than the $15.99 I was paying for the crappy Comcast unit.

Not sure about the $6.95 you're being charged, but I suspect this may actually be an "outlet fee" due to your having multiple Comcast units at your residence. If the Tivo is your one and only Comcast unit at home then I don't think you need to pay this fee...you would only need to pay for the M-Card. I could be wrong, though, as it seems like Comcast charges vary depending on your geography.


----------



## stujac

GT500Shlby said:


> Philadelphia Suburbs (Eastern Montgomery County, PA). I have Comcast basic cable (70 Channels, TNT, TBS, USA, FoodTV, Etc..), a multistream cable card and the $3.95/m wiring protection package and Comcast Cable Internet. I pay $86/m for everything with 1 cable card and 1 cable box.
> 
> I have a TiVo-HD with the M-card and I get almost everything except HBO, Showtime and Comcast's VOD. The card was free and the tech dropped it off for free (he was already at the house to repair the wiring). I get all the channels I am entitled to in HD.


Willow Grove?? That's a pretty good deal, especially with the internet. I called them the other day and they quoted me $5 per month for the m-card.


----------



## Puppy76

GT500Shlby said:


> Philadelphia Suburbs (Eastern Montgomery County, PA). I have Comcast basic cable (70 Channels, TNT, TBS, USA, FoodTV, Etc..), a multistream cable card and the $3.95/m wiring protection package and Comcast Cable Internet. I pay $86/m for everything with 1 cable card and 1 cable box.


That's not basic, it would be "standard" or whatever they call it now. Basic is $12-15ish a month. And you should be getting the cable card for free, if its the first one.


----------



## GT500Shlby

I see that a lot. They go around spouting different prices, even in the same town!

I called them up and told them they are mandated by the FCC to give me a free cable card and they will do just that. The first CR didn't even know what a cable card was, the second said you can only get a Comcast cable box adn you would have to remove the cable card from that. Obviously its all BS. I got a manager, and really laid into him. I wasn't mean, but I was very firm and I told him point blank "I want an M-Card, I'm not paying a dime for it and you will have it in my hands by 11am tomorrow morning."

The tech was there at 9:30am with the M-card. he came, fixed the wiring issue (actually ran new wires from the pole, through the house - the whole 9 yards), and gave me my Card.

I put the card in the Tivo, called support, 10 minutes later I was watching HDTV.

You need to be polite and firm. You tell them what you are willing to pay for what. If they say yes, good. If they say no, you say "okay, I would like you to cancel my account I'm going to FiOS/uVerse/whatever". Normally they send you to the customer retention center and you reiterate what you want. They have "minimum sustaining pricing" and "minimum temporary pricing" limits. Stuff like cable cards, have no value and they will give out for free. Cable boxes they usually only allow you to get away for 6 or 12 months for free.


----------



## Puppy76

I think technically they CAN charge you for the first cablecard (up to $2 something) but Comcast officially doesn't for the first one...*IF* you can get them to give you the first one for the correct price.

I hate these cable companies so much though. Wish we'd reregulate them. When people think $60 is a good price (versus over $100?!?!?) something is seriously, seriously wrong.


----------



## GT500Shlby

Puppy76 said:


> That's not basic, it would be "standard" or whatever they call it now. Basic is $12-15ish a month. And you should be getting the cable card for free, if its the first one.


Standard is right. Basic I think is just the big 4 + public access on QAM only.
$86/m is fine for both internet and TV. However, I used to have FiOS in my old house - I paid $112/m but when I canceled I had the lady offering me $76/m for Extreme-HD & 20Mbps internet for 12 months with it going up to $89/m after that, but I could always go back on another deal after the 12 months. I told her no, because Comcast was still cheaper at $86/m sustaining.

If I complain about the price, I bet I can get a few bucks shaved off. I pull a Sarah Bernhardt and start crying about the recession and how money is too tight and yada yada yada, I can get on some new deal with free HBO for a year.

I just wish that approach would work at the BMW dealer! ;-)


----------



## GT500Shlby

stujac said:


> Willow Grove?? That's a pretty good deal, especially with the internet. I called them the other day and they quoted me $5 per month for the m-card.


I'm in Lower Gwynedd Township - but Willow Grove would be the same area and the same Comcast service.

be firm, concise and act like you know the entire absolute truth about Cable Cards. Dale Carnegie wrote a book some eons ago titled "How to Win Friends and Influence People." and another one called "How to Develop Self-Confidence And Influence People By Public Speaking." You can get both books for under $10 each. Also, you can take a few psychology courses at the local community college on how to influence and manipulate people. VERY helpful when you want to make people do what you want them to do. And the dumber, the easier it is.


----------



## stujac

Uh, thank for that. I negotiate claim settlements every day but I'll be sure to pick up the extra reading material.


----------



## SOTA

Ok another quick question that will hopefully push me off the fence.
What is the largest Hard drive that i can stick in the Tivo HD, or is it preferable or necassary to connect an external one via the E-Sata port?
I think i found my answers here.


----------



## beobuff

SOTA said:


> Im in the Leominster, MA area and i was told 2 S-cards would be $1.95 pr/month and that the 1 M-Card would be $6.95 pr/month if available. Both setups would require a tech and that would be $17.50.


Well, they almost got it right. In eastern MA, the first cable card, whether it is an S-card or M-card, is free; any additional cards are $1.95/month. Obviously, you are better off getting one M-card for a Tivo HD than two S-cards. The truck roll charge is $17.50; there is no way they will let you install the cards yourself. Believe me, I tried to get them to budge on that issue, with no success whatsoever.


----------



## beobuff

SOTA said:


> What is the largest Hard drive that i can stick in the Tivo HD, or is it preferable or necassary to connect an external one via the E-Sata port?


The largest drive you can put in the Tivo HD is a 1.0 terabyte, which will give you essentially the functionality of a Tivo HD XL. However, this does void the unit's one year warranty. You might want to keep the original drive until the first year warranty period is over and then install the 1.0 tb drive. If you had a lifetime subscription, you would have to put the original drive back in to get Tivo to swap out a defective unit and transfer your lifetime subscription to a new [actually a factory-refurbished] replacement unit. In any event, the original drive does fill up very quickly. The only external expansion drive supported by Tivo is one specific WD 500mb model.


----------



## Puppy76

Are you sure it's really limited to 1TB? I mean any SATA should support as large as they come-it should work with a 1.5 or 2TB drive unless there's some arbitrary software limitation.

That said, I've got an HD XL, and the 1TB drive seems like a totally adequate size. It's supposed to be 150 hours of HD on average, and so far I've got over 60 deleted shows. 1TB for ATSC is worth more than the 80GB drive I had in my Series 2 was for NTSC. (And if you have cable, it's probably worth more, as I think cable transmits lower bit rates/worse quality than over the air ATSC does.)

From all the problems I've heard with that external expander, it sounds like a single internal drive is the way to go. Just by default that makes the setup twice as reliable as two drives, only it sounds like that external drive fails at a MUCH higher rate than internal drives do.


----------



## Kunzorama

SOTA said:


> Wow can someone thats been following and participating in this thread maybe try to summarize for us newbies whether or not its worth the headaches to go with a Tivo HD and Comcast CC's....
> {snip}


I firmly believe it IS worth is to invest in a Tivo, especially if you're not wedded to the on demand services. In this thread, you read about the people with issues with their install. Most of the people who have successful installs don't ever find this support forum, or if they do, they don't post their success stories.

The Tivo instructional materials that ship with their units are much better now than they used to be. Debugging info in this forum and on the Tivo web site are much more helpful and useful.

I've installed Tivos with cablecards at three different locations -- two Comcast and one Charter cable service. In my experience, the technician who comes to your home (if they don't allow a self-install) are the biggest impediment to a successful install. They tend to be contractors, familiar with outside wiring and standard cable TV installs, but unfamiliar with cablecards and generally ignorant of Tivo-specific issues. Fortunately, the bulk of the work that needs to be done to get cablecard(s) working properly in a Tivo needs to be done by the home office folks, who get the phone call from the technician. If they've got your account set up properly, and are willing to work through the provisioning step-by-step, installation should not be much of a problem. That's a big if, however.

In the end, the Tivo service, Tivo interface, and overall functioning of the system is far, far superior to what's currently offered in the DVRs offered by Comcast or other cable companies, IMO. I say, take the plunge, read the materials that come with your Tivo, run guided setup before the installer arrives, ask for an experienced installer (not a contractor), with extra cablecards, and let us know if you have any problems. In the end, Tivo will change your life (for the better).


----------



## grue

Bob Lee said:


> I went from the Comcast HD DVR to a Tivo HD last week, and the transition went really smoothly, to my surprise. I live in the Bay Area, and I was able to just drop in at the local Comcast office to get my new M-card, saving me a few bucks on a service call. From what I could tell my request was pretty routine for them; they knew exactly what needed to be done.


I did exactly this last week (I'm in the Bay Area too ) and it went pretty smooth. When I called to activate the cablecard, it wasn't working right away and the guy told me there was a problem with the TiVo's firmware. I told him I doubted that was the problem, but he insisted. It was 2 in the morning so I decided to call back later and talk to someone else, but it started working fine about 5 minutes later.

Apparently, I am getting charged a 6.99 outlet fee, and all I have is a standard cable box (on a second TV) and the M card. When I called Comcast previously, the rep told me the first box would be free, and the card would be 1.79. So I will need to call them up again and try to get that 6.99 down.

Overall, things went ok and are working fine!

Tom


----------



## pdhenry

Since you have digital cable on more than one outlet (TiVo on one, cable box on the other) my understanding of the Comcast rates (in my area at least) is that you should be charged the $6.99 fee. If the second outlet was analog only you wouldn't expect to see the fee.

But once you've paid the $6.99 you should not see the $1.79 CC fee unless there was a second box or cable card on one outlet.


----------



## Ruger

I had decent success with Comcast in Grand Rapids, MI. My biggest issue was a defective Tivo where only 1 tuner would work. But in the end I got my HD working with M-Card. The biggest issue I had was dealing with idiots in customer service that were terribly mis-informed and pretty much would say "this will require a tech to come out" if they couldn't answer a question. Thankfully I had the phone number to the Ann Arbor office and they were really helpful. They even activated my M-Card while I was taking a nap.


----------



## JoeTaxpayer

keenanSR said:


> Presently being charged 2 x $6.95 per month for the cards as I still have the Moto 6412 which will be going back soon. Installation was $15.


you have 2 TiVos I guess? If not, it shouldn't be $6.95 for the second card.


----------



## ghuido

I got my second TIVO HD at Best Buy yesterday. I got to get the Comcast M-Card for it.

Last time, I had to wait for the tech to come in all day just to be there for 5 minutes. 

Anybody know a way for them to ship it to me or pick it up at the local comcast location. Just don't want to sit all day waiting for the tech when I cna just do it.

Any ideas or thoughts would be great.


----------



## stujac

When I called *C* I was told I could pick up an "M" card at the store in Willow Grove, PA and will be doing this later this week. This will be a self-install. Check to see if you can do the same.


----------



## jtmiller

I just bought a TIVO HD XL last night from Amazon to replace our 3416. I'll probably go for the lifetime subscription. We're in Baltimore county where Comcast requires a truck roll. I plan to get the TIVO up and running and updated before I make the call and have them haul away their box the same day they do the CC install. I'll be watching over them with the CC install procedure doc from TIVO.

can't wait!

jtm


----------



## wouldworker

I replaced my Comcast DVR with a Tivo HD on Saturday. The tech didn't bring the cablecard with him because "the warehouse was closed". He called around and found a tech who had one on his truck. He had to wait 15 minutes on hold to get the card activated, but from then on it went pretty smoothly and everything is working fine. He had installed cablecards in Tivos before, so he knew what to do.


----------



## ghuido

I called and they "swore" a tech had to come and do it.

I think the Call Center person was confused on pricing. She says they are going to charge me $9 for it a month plus a $17 install fee. I thought they are not supposed to charge for cablecard anymore or at a minimum an outlet fee.

Anybody got idea of what the true service cost should be?


----------



## Puppy76

ghuido said:


> I called and they "swore" a tech had to come and do it.
> 
> I think the Call Center person was confused on pricing. She says they are going to charge me $9 for it a month plus a $17 install fee. I thought they are not supposed to charge for cablecard anymore or at a minimum an outlet fee.
> 
> Anybody got idea of what the true service cost should be?


What service do you have? I've just got Basic, and they claimed mine would be $8/card. I thought it was regulated to a max of around $2, but...

On top of that, I'm not even sure Comcast admits they OFFER Basic anymore, though legally I assume they still have to.


----------



## sinanju

ghuido said:


> I called and they "swore" a tech had to come and do it.
> 
> I think the Call Center person was confused on pricing. She says they are going to charge me $9 for it a month plus a $17 install fee. I thought they are not supposed to charge for cablecard anymore or at a minimum an outlet fee.
> 
> Anybody got idea of what the true service cost should be?


http://lmgtfy.com/?q=cablecard+tivo+cost+site:comcast.com&l=1


----------



## pdhenry

In my area there's no cable card fee on the first card on the first cable outlet.

If you add a second card to that outlet it's a couple dollars per month.

If you add a second digital outlet there's a ~$7/month charge, and then the first cable card on that outlet is free.

Etc.

Look here (YMMV):
http://www.comcast.com/Customers/FAQ/FaqDetails.ashx?Id=2651&fss=cable card fee


----------



## ghuido

sinanju thanks. I already had that website bookmarked. It did not make sense for them to say $9 when that website said $2 plus I had documentation that said free.

Thanks PDHenry that makes sense.


----------



## MiakioAmy

I just called Comcast to get M cards for my two new HD boxes. The lady on the phone said they had regular cable cards and "TiVo" cable cards.  She never said "M Card".

Then she said that each card was $1.50. When I asked why the first card on each outlet isn't free, she said that was only for the regular cards and not the "TiVo" cards.

So I think I will be paying $1.50 for the first box, and then the additional outlet charge of $5.99 plus $1.50 for the second.

And I have to pay $17 for the install.


----------



## farble1670

1-800-COMCAST says $2.79 / month for each card. i was told i can pick up the card myself from local comcast service center, and they are very easy to install. 

for reference, the service center is:
1900 S. 10th St.

actually, when i asked if i could pick it up and install myself, the response was sort of an "of course you can" like it was a silly question. ok ...

unfortunately i can't call the local service center. at the minimum, i'd like to check and see if the cards are in stock. also, i just want to confirm what 1-800-COMCAST told me. i have a sinking feeling i am going to get there and be told that i need to have a tech install it.

all in all, i'm pretty worried about this. i just dumped $500 to upgrade my Tivo. it's going to suck quite badly if i have a problem getting / installing / making it work with the cards.


----------



## ghuido

The cards are not a problem once it is in the TIVO and Installed. I haven't a had a problem since then.
The only problem is 

1. ) Getting the card since I think it is only a tech. It literally took them 10 minutes once they got to my house for the first Tivo HD. The Tech put it in the slot and called the Tech Center to activate it. It was an adventure to get it installed.
Just make sure they bring an "M-card" which is for two tuners or two "S-card". I prefer the M-card easier.
2.) Pricing. Seems like there are a lot of different prices floating around. ($1.50, $7,$9,$2.50). I am going to pay closer attention to my bill.


----------



## ghuido

To clarify "It was an adventure to get it installed" because it took 5 calls to the Call Center, and 2 Tech Visits to get the right install. It was smooth once the card was in the TIVO.


----------



## dverespey

I tried searching on this but didn't see an answer.

I just received a standard cable box, along with another DTA device due to the SF Bay Area digital upgrade. Looking at the work to be done it has me thinking now is the time to upgrade one of the series two Tivo's to HD. 

I was wondering, if I activate the cable box first, can I then just take the cable card out of it and then use it in the HD Tivo? It seems if it works that some of the hassle would be saved.


----------



## bakerja

dverespey said:


> I was wondering, if I activate the cable box first, can I then just take the cable card out of it and then use it in the HD Tivo? It seems if it works that some of the hassle would be saved.


No. The Cablecard is paired with the device id.


----------



## farble1670

farble1670 said:


> San Jose, CA. 1-800-COMCAST says $2.79 / month for each card. i was told i can pick up the card myself from local comcast service center, and they are very easy to install.


update. when to service center today. reminded me a lot of the DMV. lines, tickets, numbers.

took about 15 minutes to get to talk to someone, then about 5 minutes after that. not too bad. they gave me 2 of what i guess are S-cards, not an M-card. instructions look quite simple. my s3 tivo arrives tomorrow, so i'll update then.


----------



## cardinal91

So after owning a Tivo HD for more than a year, I finally got the nerve up to drop by my local Comcast office today and get cablecarded. But two issues that I'm uncertain about:

1. The woman happily and quickly handed me two cablecards and sent me on my way, but I don't have any number to call for activation, other than the 800 number printed on the equipment receipt. Is that the number I'll need to call?

2. These are both M cards, but from what I've read, I'll actually only need one of them, right? I have a plain old Tivo HD.


----------



## farble1670

cardinal91 said:


> So after owning a Tivo HD for more than a year, I finally got the nerve up to drop by my local Comcast office today and get cablecarded. But two issues that I'm uncertain about:
> 
> 1. The woman happily and quickly handed me two cablecards and sent me on my way, but I don't have any number to call for activation, other than the 800 number printed on the equipment receipt. Is that the number I'll need to call?
> 
> 2. These are both M cards, but from what I've read, I'll actually only need one of them, right? I have a plain old Tivo HD.


1-800-COMCAST for activation. they should have given you sheet w/ instructions. basically, it's this:

1. with tivo and tv powered on, insert cable card
2. tivo should detect and give two #s: host id and data id. write these down.
3. call 1-800-comcast to activate the card.

i read in a forum that the original s3 required two M-cards (or two S-cards) for dual tuning. the tivo HD can dual tune with one M-card or two S-cards. i only read this and didn't verify it.


----------



## farble1670

Puppy76 said:


> I was told I'd have to pay $16/month extra for 2 cable cards with basic service. It's probably a lie, but I have no idea how to get them to do it right-plus I don't want to have them come, I just want to pick them up or have them mailed or whatever, and they refuse to do that either. So I guess I'm sticking with ota and cancelling cable soonish.


apparently, it's completely up to the local service center if they want to allow self installs. i was more or less told this by a phone rep. for me, it was a toss up between driving to and standing in line at the service center or paying $16 for an install. plus, if you pick it up yourself, there's no guarantee they'll actually have it so it might be multiple trips. there's no direct phone number to call the service center.

the difference in price between different locales smacks of corruption IMHO.


----------



## rritterson

I stopped by the local Comcast office last weekend (in SF-- why do they have only one office in the entire city serving 700,000 people?) and after waiting for the 30 people in front of me confused about requiring a DTA (35+ going all digital on Monday!), I was able to garner an M-card from the very nice and knowledgeable woman at the counter.

Today the Tivo HD came, and after a long guided setup, I put the card in and called comcast. The guy got my name and comcast acct number, and then said he finished. Then I proceeded to redo the guided setup (30 minutes) and got a bunch of errors and no channels! So I call them again and the new guy tells me the old guy screwed up and didn't even put anything into the system. This time I give him the host and data IDs, and, after Tivo acquiring channels for 20 minutes, everything comes in great, including HBO.

Now it's updating after I forced a connect and has been loading constantly for the last hour or so. Let's hope it's downloading v11 of the software since it came with 9.4 out of the box.

So, one hiccup, but not too bad. It was a lot easier after reading virtually this entire thread to know what can go wrong.

PS First post.


----------



## Graymalkin

Been having problems with my bedroom HD TiVo freezing while on HD channels. My provider is Comcast of New Jersey. The problem is particularly acute while recording, but occasionally I'd come home and find the TiVo frozen all by itself. Changing channels fixed that. The signal strength was always at 100, never below. SNR constantly running at 37-38 dB. Occasional corrected and uncorrected RS, but always fewer than 100.

I had Comcast come and swap out the two S-cards with a new M-card. No change in signal strength, SNR, or corrected/uncorrected RS. Still freezing up regularly.

I tried keeping the tuners on SD channels and recording only SD channels. That seemed to work -- no freezing, even though there was no change in the diagnostic values.

Today I got some attenuators. I installed the 3dB attenuator. No change in the diagnostic values. Then I tried the 10dB attenuator. Still no change. Just how hot is this signal from Comcast, anyway?

I'll keep the 10dB attenuator in place and try recording some HD channels over the weekend, see what happens.

NOTE: There's no external hard drive. The internal hard drive is the original TiVo drive.


----------



## Kunzorama

I'd suspect your hard drive is going bad. The guys at weaknees dot com sell replacement hard drive kits that provide much more storage space/recording time, which can be self-installed. I've done it twice, on two different units, and found it an easy install. They provide excellent instructions and the cost is reasonable.



Graymalkin said:


> Been having problems with my bedroom HD TiVo freezing while on HD channels. My provider is Comcast of New Jersey. The problem is particularly acute while recording, but occasionally I'd come home and find the TiVo frozen all by itself. Changing channels fixed that. The signal strength was always at 100, never below. SNR constantly running at 37-38 dB. Occasional corrected and uncorrected RS, but always fewer than 100.
> 
> I had Comcast come and swap out the two S-cards with a new M-card. No change in signal strength, SNR, or corrected/uncorrected RS. Still freezing up regularly.
> 
> I tried keeping the tuners on SD channels and recording only SD channels. That seemed to work -- no freezing, even though there was no change in the diagnostic values.
> 
> Today I got some attenuators. I installed the 3dB attenuator. No change in the diagnostic values. Then I tried the 10dB attenuator. Still no change. Just how hot is this signal from Comcast, anyway?
> 
> I'll keep the 10dB attenuator in place and try recording some HD channels over the weekend, see what happens.
> 
> NOTE: There's no external hard drive. The internal hard drive is the original TiVo drive.


----------



## stujac

So, here's the first part of my *c* cable card install story. I called them first and they said "yes, you can stop by the Willow Grove office and pick up a multi-stream card and install it yourself." You know the rest, right? Took today off, went to the store and they said, "no, we don't give these cards out-there are numbers that have to be entered and only we can do that." So, after about 10 minutes of arguing with them they decided to waive the "truck roll" charge and are due here sometime today. Can't wait.


----------



## Puppy76

Yes, it's very difficult to read numbers into a phone-or punch them into a web site AS THEY SHOULD HANDLE THIS. Very technical. Only trained Comcast professionals and all that


----------



## stujac

So, the guy comes with the card, pops it in and no go. The tivo is still registered, with *c* at least, for the previous owner so...after about an hour and a half they solved that issue and the install went fine and it's up and running better than I expected. I've got to hand it to the tech, he hung in there, at first dealing with a totally incompetent field supervisor until he got through to someone he knew at the area location who straightened it out.


----------



## pdhenry

That's the Comcast problem in a nutshell. A successful installation requires multiple people working together, and each of them has to know what they're doing, what can go wrong (and any step, on anyone's part) and how to avoid it. The training burden is greater than they've been able to reliably manage.

My installation only worked when I got a somewhat experienced installer who knew the phone number of someone else who could push the magic buttons in the right sequence.


----------



## nirisahn

Had a long talk recently with a Comcast CSR about the cable card charges. Their system is set up to bill for 2 cablecards for a TiVo. They don't differentiate between an S3 and an TiVoHD. So, if you have an M card in your TiVoHD, they still bill for 2 cards because that's what they bill for TiVo cablecards. At least Comcast in Denver does that.

The CSR I spoke to didn't want to make any changes to the items I was being billed for because she was afraid it might mess up my service. So instead she gave me a credit for $18 ($1.50 per month for the second, non-existant card). And she said she was going to talk to a supervisor and see if they can't add an item for TiVo with 1 card instead of 2 so they can bill properly in the first place. Once again Comcast comes through for me. :up:


----------



## Graymalkin

Kunzorama said:


> I'd suspect your hard drive is going bad. The guys at weaknees dot com sell replacement hard drive kits that provide much more storage space/recording time, which can be self-installed. I've done it twice, on two different units, and found it an easy install. They provide excellent instructions and the cost is reasonable.


The problem seems to be confined to HD channels. It froze last night trying to record two HD programs, but it had no problem just displaying them (using only the buffer).

Guess it's time to try for a new hard drive. Dangit.


----------



## Graymalkin

Ah! Turns out that this TiVo was purchased from weaKnees with an upgraded 320GB hard drive. And the warranty page that came with it is for three years, although I don't recall purchasing an extended warranty. (I've got two separate warranty pages that say this, and I purchased two TiVos from weaKnees, so this page definitely came with the problem TiVo.)

So now I'm emailing weaKnees to see how to handle a possible warranty repair.


----------



## Graymalkin

It's definitely the hard drive!

I transferred an HD recording from another TiVo -- one that I know was good all the way through. And the problem TiVo choked on the file at the 45-minute mark. Pixelation, freeze, and reboot. So the problem occurred without involving the problem TiVo's tuners or the Comcast signal.

Whew! Nice to know what the problem is. Unfortunately, it's not the TiVo with a three-year extended warranty. So it's going to cost me $249 plus shipping to get it replaced with a 500GB drive and a two-year warranty.


----------



## jyung

Hi, I have an original S3 TiVo and am located in the Bay Area (Mountain View). I was hoping to clarify which/how many cards I needed before I ventured off to Comcast land. Could someone please chime in? 

It seems like I need two cards (M or S?). Also, seems like people have had good luck just wandering into the local Comcast office in San Jose.

Thanks for your advice and sharing your experience!


----------



## arson

2 cablecards needed for the original Series 3. The comcast office probably won't have any S cards, but M cards will work just as well. I had no problems picking it up, but it took about 45 minutes for the phone call with comcast tech support to successfully activate the cards. YMMV.


----------



## Kyven

I'm curious if anyone has a different pricing model in Palm Beach County. Comcast wants to charge me a digital fee and HD fee for each of the two S Cards in my Tivo. I was told in no uncertain terms that if they don't charge this they won't work. I explained the website and they said the card was free and the second $2, but the fees are separate.


----------



## 1283

Graymalkin said:


> So it's going to cost me $249 plus shipping to get it replaced with a 500GB drive and a two-year warranty.


If you can do it yourself, a 1TB drive with 3-year warranty would cost you less than $100.


----------



## nirisahn

Kyven said:


> I'm curious if anyone has a different pricing model in Palm Beach County. Comcast wants to charge me a digital fee and HD fee for each of the two S Cards in my Tivo. I was told in no uncertain terms that if they don't charge this they won't work. I explained the website and they said the card was free and the second $2, but the fees are separate.


Comcast Denver doesn't do that. I have one digital package for the whole house and 1 HD fee for one HD receiver and a TiVo HD with an M card. In fact, for future packages they've raised the price and included HD and one receiver whether you want it or not. But I'm not paying an extra digital fee or HD fee for the M card either currently or when my new package starts later this month.


----------



## Warlord46

Kyven said:


> I'm curious if anyone has a different pricing model in Palm Beach County. Comcast wants to charge me a digital fee and HD fee for each of the two S Cards in my Tivo. I was told in no uncertain terms that if they don't charge this they won't work. I explained the website and they said the card was free and the second $2, but the fees are separate.


Kyven -- I just posted a thread in the Comcast forum, asking if there were others in Florida getting gouged like I was. It looks like you might be another. I talked Comcast into lowering charges on my Series 3 Tivos, and it worked for a month. Then they jacked the price even higher than before. I'm paying $30 for a Tivo to do the same thing their DVR will do for $14, only not as good. If you would like to discuss this further and maybe work together to help each other get S. Fla. Comcast to bring their pricing in line with Comcast around the country, please send me an email to [email protected]. I know we are getting hosed compared to everywhere else, and it's not right.


----------



## mae

A note of caution to those leaving Comcast for FIOS (or any other provider).

My FIOS install was 3/25. When I was sure everything was working on 3/30 I called Comcast to terminate my service. I then drove to their local office and turned in my equipment (HD box and CableCard from the TiVo).

The next day their online system showed I was still active. I contacted them through the web site and received a reply that service would be billed until they disconnected me at the tap, but I would receive credit back to 3/30.

Over a week passed and still no physical disconnect. So, per their reply, I used online chat. Twenty minutes and 2 CSRs later, all I could find out was I was scheduled for disconnect on 4/13, two weeks after I returned their equipment. When I asked them to confirm I would have to pay for this delay, they told me I had to contact my local office, who had sent me to chat.

I have been told by both the local office and someone in management in response to my email to the CEO/COO that while billing has continued, I will only be charged to 3/30, and in fact will be due a small refund.

This seems to vary with other areas in the country according to this thread on the FIOS support forum (http://forums.verizon.com/vrzn/board/message?board.id=FiOS_Internet&message.id=3778&jump=true), where two posters state they received their final bill immediately upon their request for termination. Another poster claims they tried to make him pay for the 18 day delay.

So, all you Comcast customers, be sure to keep good records of who and how you notify Comcast when you move out of Comcast Town.


----------



## Graymalkin

Comcast of Union (NJ) just added 12 HD channels. MLB, AMC, CNN, Animal Planet, Sci-Fi, TBS, Discovery, Golf, Versus, and some others I can't think of off the top of my head.

Only thing is, AMC is sharing channel 238 with HD on Demand -- is that one of those split-channel thingies that I'm going to need the special tuner dongle for?

Finally, something to thank Comcast for, even though 39 HD channels still doesn't come close to Verizon's 100 channels on FiOS. Which I can't get because I don't live in a single-family home.


----------



## JTLintstockings

Just want to say that I was having the grey screen issues on certain channels, those middle channels between basic and digital. I made several calls to comcast support, nothing ... had a tech come out, nothing, oh wait he did replace the wire going to my house WTF? Then I went to getsatisfaction dot com for comcast and reported my problem; The problem was fixed by next morning. The problem was that the CableCard was not paired with the Tivo and they did not have my account properly linked up with the cable card, just like the Tivo website says is the likely problem. I ended up talking to a tech at the Headend, the guy you will never get to talk to by calling 1-800-comcast, and he fixed it. He asked for the cablecard serial number, host number, etc. Funny, when I asked the guy at Comcast support if he needed all these numbers, he said all that was automatic. Yeah right. Anyway everyone was friendly, helpful and prompt after going to that website. Just wish I could have talked to the Headend guy to start with. He was the man of the hour! Good luck.


----------



## dswallow

Graymalkin said:


> Comcast of Union (NJ) just added 12 HD channels. MLB, AMC, CNN, Animal Planet, Sci-Fi, TBS, Discovery, Golf, Versus, and some others I can't think of off the top of my head.
> 
> Only thing is, AMC is sharing channel 238 with HD on Demand -- is that one of those split-channel thingies that I'm going to need the special tuner dongle for?
> 
> Finally, something to thank Comcast for, even though 39 HD channels still doesn't come close to Verizon's 100 channels on FiOS. Which I can't get because I don't live in a single-family home.


Since I got rid of my last cable box I don't really know what's going on with the OnDemand offerings anymore, however our local Comcast system had offered Breaking Bad in HD on Demand. I gather that they may offer all their HD content that way; so it is likely that they're not really carrying an AMC HD channel; just offering AMC HD content via their OnDemand system, making it unavailable to TiVo units so far, tuning adapter or no tuning adapter.


----------



## Bob Lee

I never found any of Comcast's on-demand offerings very compelling, especially when it came to HD. And for the past year or so they stopped offering HBO on-demand, which was the main source for my on-demand viewing.


----------



## Graymalkin

dswallow said:


> Since I got rid of my last cable box I don't really know what's going on with the OnDemand offerings anymore, however our local Comcast system had offered Breaking Bad in HD on Demand. I gather that they may offer all their HD content that way; so it is likely that they're not really carrying an AMC HD channel; just offering AMC HD content via their OnDemand system, making it unavailable to TiVo units so far, tuning adapter or no tuning adapter.


I was able to watch AMC-HD yesterday on the TiVo, so that theory is bust.


----------



## jjobev

Hello,
I've been having terrible pixelation and have had multiple techs come to my house. I was having the problem on my TivoHD and Comcast DVR. It looks like the problem is now fixed on the DVR, but is still happening on the Tivo. Since the DVR is working, Comcast thinks the problem is resolved. I've been doing some research and looked in the Diagnostics screen and noticed that on the NBC HD channel, which is one that is breaking up badly, that the SNR is 30, the signal strength is 50, the RS uncorrected is ~7000 and the RS Corrected is 6,778,714 and rapidly increasing. This is ridiculously high right? Any thoughts on ways I can try to fix this? They are bringing a new cablecard this week, but is there any chance that is really the problem?


----------



## drhankz

jjobev said:


> Hello,
> I've been having terrible pixelation and have had multiple techs come to my house. I was having the problem on my TivoHD and Comcast DVR. It looks like the problem is now fixed on the DVR, but is still happening on the Tivo. Since the DVR is working, Comcast thinks the problem is resolved. I've been doing some research and looked in the Diagnostics screen and noticed that on the NBC HD channel, which is one that is breaking up badly, that the SNR is 30, the signal strength is 50, the RS uncorrected is ~7000 and the RS Corrected is 6,778,714 and rapidly increasing. This is ridiculously high right? Any thoughts on ways I can try to fix this? They are bringing a new cablecard this week, but is there any chance that is really the problem?


I fixed any and all pixelation problems by using a Spectrum 
Analyzer to make sure the SIGNAL is at the right level at 
each DVR. I have a BIG house and 6 DVRs scattered around.

The Comcast Techs all have one - and a GOOD ONE at that.

I bought my own - a Channel Vision M2000. Using Amplifiers
and Attenuators as needed - I made sure each DVR had a 
ZERO to +5 DB signal Level.

A signal TOO HOT and the CableCard attenuates the incoming
signal and you get nothing. Too Low and you get pixelation!


----------



## jtmiller

My M-card is scheduled for installation tomorrow. The CSR tried to tell me that there would still be an "HD charge" on top of my Digital Classic lineup charge after the 3416 is removed.

After arguing with her for a while with no success I decided to just have the card installed and argue with billing later.

Today I was on the Comcast website and found the $7.50 HD charge she was referring to. It is an "equipment charge" for a cable box which has no DVR capability. Obviously I won't need that with my TIVO HDXL with the Mcard.

Once the card gets installed and I can see my account updated online I start challenging this charge if it is truely present.

grrrr....come on FIOS...

jtm


----------



## Graymalkin

Not having any freezes or pixelations on the newest TiVo with its M-card in the bedroom, so the problem with my other TiVo apparently was the hard drive, after all.

At least I didn't spend more than $12 on those unnecessary attenuators...


----------



## Kyven

jtmiller said:


> My M-card is scheduled for installation tomorrow. The CSR tried to tell me that there would still be an "HD charge" on top of my Digital Classic lineup charge after the 3416 is removed.
> 
> After arguing with her for a while with no success I decided to just have the card installed and argue with billing later.
> 
> Today I was on the Comcast website and found the $7.50 HD charge she was referring to. It is an "equipment charge" for a cable box which has no DVR capability. Obviously I won't need that with my TIVO HDXL with the Mcard.
> 
> Once the card gets installed and I can see my account updated online I start challenging this charge if it is truely present.
> 
> grrrr....come on FIOS...
> 
> jtm


I have the same charge and made the same argument here in South Florida and its like talking to a wall. When I explained how the charge made no sense, they agreed and said I should dump Tivo and get their cable box to save money.


----------



## Puppy76

Kyven said:


> I have the same charge and made the same argument here in South Florida and its like talking to a wall. When I explained how the charge made no sense, they agreed and said I should dump Tivo and get their cable box to save money.


How about dumping Comcast to save money? That makes far more sense.


----------



## jtmiller

Since I only have one outlet there won't be any room for "confusion" on their part wrt to what the charges should be. 

Verizon pricing looks very appealing but they're still 15 miles south of here working their way north with their street by street fiber deployment. I don't expect them here until late this year.

The Comcast "install" today was unsuccessful. The Comcast guy showed up with two single stream cards, one M-card and a work order which said "install two single stream cards in Tivo and remove 3416." That's inspite of me telling the CSR who scheduled the install three or four times that I only needed "one M-card". She argued with me over that fact for quite sometime before obviously ignoring me and putting in whatever she wanted into the work order.

The fact that he had an Mcard was a pure coincidence. He installed the card and all the proper screens popped up and he called the info in. However the person at the other end after having the number repeated several times to verify stated that the card was assigned to another account and she wasn't allowed to change that and assign it to my account. The tech called the depot to get another M-card and was told there aren't any in stock.

So....another truck roll is scheduled for 8-11am tomorrow. Even the tech said he didn't know why they made this so difficult. He seemed pretty annoyed with the process as well.

So stay tuned for another episode tomorrow of "As the Truck Rolls".

jtm


----------



## stujac

jtmiller said:


> Since I only have one outlet there won't be any room for "confusion" on their part wrt to what the charges should be.
> 
> Verizon pricing looks very appealing but they're still 15 miles south of here working their way north with their street by street fiber deployment. I don't expect them here until late this year.
> 
> The Comcast "install" today was unsuccessful. The Comcast guy showed up with two single stream cards, one M-card and a work order which said "install two single stream cards in Tivo and remove 3416." That's inspite of me telling the CSR who scheduled the install three or four times that I only needed "one M-card". She argued with me over that fact for quite sometime before obviously ignoring me and putting in whatever she wanted into the work order.
> 
> The fact that he had an Mcard was a pure coincidence. He installed the card and all the proper screens popped up and he called the info in. However the person at the other end after having the number repeated several times to verify stated that the card was assigned to another account and she wasn't allowed to change that and assign it to my account. The tech called the depot to get another M-card and was told there aren't any in stock.
> 
> So....another truck roll is scheduled for 8-11am tomorrow. Even the tech said he didn't know why they made this so difficult. He seemed pretty annoyed with the process as well.
> 
> So stay tuned for another episode tomorrow of "As the Truck Rolls".
> 
> jtm


This exact thing happened to me but it was my good fortune that I had a tech that wouldn't give up. When he called in the "regular way" he was told it would take overnight to fix; he used his cell phone and called his home base and knew a person there that had this issue previously so she fixed it on the spot. Took an hour and a half but when the tech left it was working and has been perfect ever since.


----------



## Puppy76

Good grief, this company actively tries to get rid of its customers.


----------



## Kyven

Puppy76 said:


> How about dumping Comcast to save money? That makes far more sense.


I'd love to, but they are the only game in town unless i go satellite. I need the cable cards because Tivo has no QAM mapping.


----------



## steveliv

jtmiller said:


> Today I was on the Comcast website and found the $7.50 HD charge she was referring to. It is an "equipment charge" for a cable box which has no DVR capability. Obviously I won't need that with my TIVO HDXL with the Mcard.
> 
> jtm


The $7.50 charge ($6.95 in my area) is for the HD channels, which includes a free HD Box. You do realize that you can't simply receive HD channels for free, other than local broadcast stations. You have to pay for the HD channels, they are an extra service, and get added to your account. If you do not want the extra HD channels they can remove them and the $7.50 charge from your account.


----------



## pl1

Kyven said:


> I have the same charge and made the same argument here in South Florida and its like talking to a wall. When I explained how the charge made no sense, they agreed and said I should dump Tivo and get their cable box to save money.


My Series 3 unit requires two cableCARDs for the dual-tuner and Comcast continues to bill me for an additional outlet (A/O) of $6.99 per month. It is like talking to a wall.

When it was $2.50, I had 3 A/O charges for 4 cableCARDs. When they increased the price to $5.00 per month, I dropped 2 of my cableCARDs.

Now that they increased the A/O price again to $6.99 per month, I dropped another cableCARD and Showtime for good measure (can you say Netflix?).

Comcast just does not give up increasing prices and the only way I can see to combat it is to decrease the services I order.

I have one Series 3 strictly Over The Air HD and it works great. If Comcast keeps it up, I will simply drop to Internet only for $52.95 with free basic.


----------



## scotttc2000

I have to complement Comcast. I called on tuesday, for an appointment was given an appointment 2 weeks in advance. The customer service rep said she would try to get me an earlier appointment. The next day I got a cryptic email saying that appointment was moved up to thursday. Thursday comes around, and comcast installs a single m-card (still being charged for 2 cards), and TIVO is working working properly in 10 minutes.


----------



## pl1

scotttc2000 said:


> single m-card (still being charged for 2 cards)


When the TiVo HD first came out and Comcast installed M-Cards, I thought most people reported only being charged for 1 card. That was the reason why those of us with the older S3 wanted TiVo to start supporting dual-tuners with one M-Card. Have they now changed their stance and started charging for two cabelCARDs even if you only get one? How about Digital Additional Outlet charges?


----------



## jtmiller

steveliv said:


> The $7.50 charge ($6.95 in my area) is for the HD channels, which includes a free HD Box. You do realize that you can't simply receive HD channels for free, other than local broadcast stations. You have to pay for the HD channels, they are an extra service, and get added to your account. If you do not want the extra HD channels they can remove them and the $7.50 charge from your account.


On their website the "HD charge" is clearly labeled as an equipment charge. The "lineups" page and pricing has no requirement for such equipment specified. I pay extra for the lineup which includes the HD channels. Consequently I don't think the HD charge for the 'box' should apply.

No way to tell yet as they didn't show up again today since they are out of Mcards locally and don't expect delivery until Thursday. Install now scheduled for Friday. Of course they didn't tell me that until specifically asked them if they were bringing out Mcards this time.

jtm


----------



## dswallow

The fine print under the listing of HDTV channels in our printed Channel Line-up brochure for Comcast of Monmouth, January 2009:

*HDTV broadcast feeds are included in Limited Basic Service. To receive HDTV feeds provided by Comcast, HDTV capable television set (not provided by Comcast), HDTV equipment and/or HDTV capable digital converter are required. To receive premium HDTV feeds, subscription to premium service and a HDTV capable digital converter are required. To receive Digital Classic HDTV feeds, subscription to Digital Classic and a HDTV capable digital converter are required. To receive Sports Entertainment Package HDTV feeds, subscription to Sports Entertainment Package and a HDTV capable converter are required.

---
There is no HDTV programming charge. The HDTV programming comes with the various package levels, where the non-HDTV versions of the same channels are located. The HD charges are for equipment. Specifically for a tuner or for a DVR. CableCARD's aren't "equipment"; a CableCARD alone (or more than one) does not get an additional HD fee added.

Certainly with so many small capable systems being integrated into one company over the years, and so many pricing structures affected by local franchise agreements as well as state and local laws, things can vary depending on the system, but from the ime people had sent me copies of their pricing and channel lineups, except for some slight wording differences, everything was pretty consistent between those systems.

What does vary, sometimes quite a bit, is what sort of mess individual customer service agents will make of billing codes on your account, leading you to pay for things you don't need to be paying for, or, in some cases, not paying for things you should be paying for. And those can be a pain to sort out, and usually require intervention from corporate, but can be sorted out if you're willing to be a little persistent about it.


----------



## Puppy76

That sounds like they really should have been giving me the second cable card for $2ish (first free), rather than trying to rent me both for $16, because I only have basic service.

The irony being once again they're going to lose me as a customer. Had they let me walk out with the cable cards, I'd be giving them the $17 a month for basic and a card. As it is, I worked harder on getting ATSC working-and work it does. It's fantastic picture quality and reception-I already know it's actually better than what I'd get from Comcast, and its free.

Just like when I asked if they had cheaper internet service, they claimed they didn't, I cancelled, and THEN they offered it to me, after I'd already signed up with Verizon's DSL.


----------



## jlb

For my Comcast I pay $11/mo for basic and $0 for my one M-Series CC.


----------



## stujac

Do you get any hi-def? Qam?


----------



## pl1

jlb said:


> For my Comcast I pay $11/mo for basic and $0 for my one M-Series CC.


Boston Area here as well.

If I was going to change to basic, I would simply dump cable. I have access to pretty much the same channels as basic via an Over The Air antenna, all in crystal clear High Def.

But, if you choose Internet only with Comcast it costs $52.95 (instead of $42.95). They simply throw in basic cable and charge you $10 (since they can't filter it out with Internet access.) So, that would be the only reason for me personally to get basic, because, looking at the basic line-up, it is useless for anyone who has access to OTA stations. I see you are from Newburyport, so, it's very likely you do not have access to OTA.

But, as another poster asked, do you get any HD channels with basic? Since you have a cableCARD, I'm guessing you do.

2 OTA 2-1 HD 802
3
4 OTA 4-1 HD 804
5 OTA 5-1 HD 805
6 
7 OTA 7-1 HD 807
8
9
10
11
12 OTA 56-1
13 OTA 25-1
14 OTA 38-1
15
16 OTA 44-1
17
18
19
20
21
22
71
96
98
209
217
237
283
297 OTA 7-2


----------



## Puppy76

jlb said:


> For my Comcast I pay $11/mo for basic and $0 for my one M-Series CC.


Dang it! For that same thing my Comcast wants to charge me $32.


----------



## pl1

Puppy76 said:


> Dang it! For that same thing my Comcast wants to charge me $32.


I don't believe Comcast WANTS to let basic cable go for $11 per month at all. I think it was mandated by the local authorities in order to let them offer cable they had to provide inexpensive cable options to senior citizens, or those who have no access to over the air antennas.

Kind of like the phone companies offering $12/mo minimum phone service (which when all the fees are tacked on becomes $20/mo. anyway.)


----------



## tinapomp

Hello - Just wondering, I am about to order new Comcast cable service and I am going to be buying a TiVo HD XL. I just wanted to know if it is better to have the TiVo box there when the Comcast technician comes to my apartment, or is it ok to get the TiVo after Comcast has shown up? This is all new to me so I'm just confused.

Thanks!


----------



## pl1

tinapomp said:


> Hello - Just wondering, I am about to order new Comcast cable service and I am going to be buying a TiVo HD XL. I just wanted to know if it is better to have the TiVo box there when the Comcast technician comes to my apartment, or is it ok to get the TiVo after Comcast has shown up? This is all new to me so I'm just confused.
> 
> Thanks!


If you intend to have a cableCARD installed, you need to have your TiVo box there. But, you can let comcast set you up with an HD set top box and once you get your TiVo, call them to install the cableCARD and take your set top box. It will require a second visit of course (because in most cases Comcast requires a truck roll to install your cableCARD).

This might also help you out:

http://support.tivo.com/app/answers/detail/a_id/135


----------



## beobuff

pl1 said:


> Boston Area here as well.
> 
> If I was going to change to basic, I would simply dump cable. I have access to pretty much the same channels as basic via an Over The Air antenna, all in crystal clear High Def.
> 
> But, if you choose Internet only with Comcast it costs $52.95 (instead of $42.95). They simply throw in basic cable and charge you $10 (since they can't filter it out with Internet access.) So, that would be the only reason for me personally to get basic, because, looking at the basic line-up, it is useless for anyone who has access to OTA stations. I see you are from Newburyport, so, it's very likely you do not have access to OTA.
> 
> But, as another poster asked, do you get any HD channels with basic? Since you have a cableCARD, I'm guessing you do.


I have a similar situation down here in Plymouth: I essentially get basic cable included at no additional charge with my Comcast Internet access. I never use the cable HD channels for the Boston network affiliate stations, as they are heavily compressed and the PQ is appreciably poorer than viewing them OTA. However, I do use analog cable for NECN (SD) which provides excellent 24/7 news and a good daily restaurant review show, and I also use digital cable to get RI PBS 36-1 (HD) & 36-2 (SD), which I can't get OTA because their signal is too weak -- I suspect that their transmitter is powered by a hamster running on a treadmill. So the "free" cable service does have its uses for me.


----------



## pl1

beobuff said:


> I have a similar situation down here in Plymouth: I essentially get basic cable included at no additional charge with my Comcast Internet access. I never use the cable HD channels for the Boston network affiliate stations, as they are heavily compressed and the PQ is appreciably poorer than viewing them OTA. However, I do use analog cable for NECN (SD) which provides excellent 24/7 news and a good daily restaurant review show, and I also use digital cable to get RI PBS 36-1 (HD) & 36-2 (SD), which I can't get OTA because their signal is too weak -- I suspect that their transmitter is powered by a hamster running on a treadmill. So the "free" cable service does have its uses for me.


The last time I scanned for HD channels, there was no easy way to tell what channel was what. And of course no guide data. At least with OTA HD I get full guide data.


----------



## beobuff

pl1 said:


> The last time I scanned for HD channels, there was no easy way to tell what channel was what. And of course no guide data. At least with OTA HD I get full guide data.


That's why you need the cable card if you are going to use the cable HD channels. The first one, at least here in eastern MA, is free (i.e., no montly fee) from Comcast, but they will charge you $17.50 for the truck roll to install it.


----------



## echamberlain

I've been fighting with my Motorola M-card cablecard and my new TiVo HD for two days.

Comcast referred me to TiVo tech support and they suggested upgrading to the TiVo software to 11b, I did that and still the cablecard won't work.

I've managed to get the Comcast CSR to read back my Host ID and Data values and they match what the TiVo is reporting, but my TiVo still will not pickup the channel line-up or pair properly (Val: is ? 0x00).

TiVo does see the OOB messages increment. But the VCTID stays at 0 and TiVo never gets the channel lineup.

I can see the analog channels when the cablecard is removed and I have power cycled the TiVo both with and without the cablecard.

Does anyone have any suggestions?


----------



## pl1

echamberlain said:


> I've been fighting with my Motorola M-card cablecard and my new TiVo HD for two days.
> 
> Comcast referred me to TiVo tech support and they suggested upgrading to the TiVo software to 11b, I did that and still the cablecard won't work.
> 
> I've managed to get the Comcast CSR to read back my Host ID and Data values and they match what the TiVo is reporting, but my TiVo still will not pickup the channel line-up or pair properly (Val: is ? 0x00).
> 
> TiVo does see the OOB messages increment. But the VCTID stays at 0 and TiVo never gets the channel lineup.
> 
> I can see the analog channels when the cablecard is removed and I have power cycled the TiVo both with and without the cablecard.
> 
> Does anyone have any suggestions?


Yes. You should schedule a 3-way with Comcast and TiVo.

http://support.tivo.com/app/answers/detail/a_id/137

http://support.tivo.com/app/answers/detail/a_id/141/session/L2F2LzEvc2lkL2JHRWpNRnZq

CableCARD hotline: Special help with your CableCARD issues

866-986-8486
Monday - Sunday 
6:00 AM - 9:00 PM Pacific


----------



## pdhenry

When I had Comcast/TiVo problems, I believe it was a billing problem rather than a pairong problem. The CCs and the TiVo were installed properly but the account was not properly authorizing the channels. The (2nd) Comcast tech made a call to someone in "connectivity" and my problem was solved immediately.


----------



## echamberlain

echamberlain said:


> I've been fighting with my Motorola M-card cablecard and my new TiVo HD for two days.
> 
> Comcast referred me to TiVo tech support and they suggested upgrading to the TiVo software to 11b, I did that and still the cablecard won't work.
> 
> I've managed to get the Comcast CSR to read back my Host ID and Data values and they match what the TiVo is reporting, but my TiVo still will not pickup the channel line-up or pair properly (Val: is ? 0x00).
> 
> TiVo does see the OOB messages increment. But the VCTID stays at 0 and TiVo never gets the channel lineup.
> 
> I can see the analog channels when the cablecard is removed and I have power cycled the TiVo both with and without the cablecard.
> 
> Does anyone have any suggestions?


I got it working. After a call back to the TiVo CableCard hotline, we determined that the problem was with the CableCard.

The Conditional Access menu would only display four lines of text, ending with Val:? 0x00.

I went to the local Comcast office and they swapped cards, no questions asked.

Put in the new card, this card was definitely doing more than the last card, VTC updates, and the card downloaded something.

I called the Comcast number that TiVo showed on the screen (same number I called before) and gave them the new Host ID and Data. They paired the new card and The channel lineup updated and I had HD picture before the call ended.


----------



## archtv

First post here and have been looking around to catch up. FWIW, at least here in Katy, TX, one can simply drop by the local Comcast branch to pick up their Multi-Stream CableCARD. There was no charge for the card. I plugged it into the TiVo, called their tech support to enable it and waited a few minutes. It works perfectly.

Cheers,
Arch

Edit: Guess I gotta rethink the "It works perfectly" part. HD channel 298 (Versus) shows only a grey screen all of a sudden. Still have the Comcast HD DVR and it plays 298 just fine - using the same signal from the same cable outlet, so it's something to do with the TiVo or the Comcast cableCARD. A call to Comcast resulted in the usual recommendations and signal sent, to no avail. Comcast is coming next Friday to do some other work (we're switching from DSL/phone to cable) and this has been added to that ticket, so we'll see. Could be some other subscribed channels greyed out, too, but I haven't gone through all of 'em. I will say that all of our other TiVo favorite channels (about 30 total) do still work, but I need my Versus back!


----------



## TXPamIAm

Houston Comcast subscriber here...I've been going through the threads here. Thanks for sharing all these tidbits. It is a wealth of info.

I wanted to share my specific issue and get some feedback or see if we're on the right track (doing all we can do) - please let me know if this is not the appropriate thread.

We just swapped our (2) Motorola cards (SS) to a Scientific Atlanta (MS). After 29 hrs, we have what looks like a completely random set of channels - both present and missing, in all channel groups: baisc, digital and HD (see the missing list, below).

We believe the first card we tried (yesterday) never accepted the firmware upgrade, so we initially blamed that for the random channels. Comcast handed us two cards when we exchanged them yesterday (luckily?), and we didn't know they were MS until we got home. The 4th tech also began suspecting the first card was bad, so we took advanage of the second SA MS card, and we began intalling it. The tech verified the replacement MS card info, and sent signals to the card while I was on the phone....but unfortunately nothing changed. The tech said to my dismay "now we wait 24 hrs for everything to update". She also offered that even if you do everything right, this happens.
It's been a couple of hours, and I look at the CA status now, and it says "Waiting for CP Auth".

There's alot of info I could share here, so if this isn't enough I will be happy to provide more...but I am just frankly unsure due to all the different answers at Comcast, that things are "ok". So thought I'd run it up the blogpole and ask for feedback. This totally differs from first CableCard install 6 mos ago (same Tivo HD box, and Comcast services) experience with Motorola cards, when groups of channels were missing (not random through the whole spectrum).

Here's the channels we GET:
335
304-326 D
296 HD
294 HD
109
104
98
75-76
65
57-59
53-51
50
46
42-44
40
38
34
29
22-25
2-20

Here's the channels we are NOT getting.
402-406
397-400
350
346-348
336-343
327-329
297-303
295
292-293
283-290
252
250
238-241
234-236
232
228-230
225-226
218-223
211-213
208-209
204-205
202
172-175
170
168
167
160
149
141
128
119-124
110-117
105-108
100
80
66-67
60-64
56
51-52
47-49
45
41
39
35-37
30-33
26-28
21

Things we've tried (at various times, either with Comcast reps or on our own):
-replaced first cablecard (first installed yesterday, replaced today)
-restarting Tivo (before and after all card installs)
-going through Tivo channel set up
-pulling and reattached cable coax on Tivo box
-restarting cable modem
-ensuring we had latest/greatest Tivo firmware

Some background:
-no changes to cable service in last 2 yrs (digtial with HD)
-had current Tivo box since Nov 2008; worked great until cards changed yesterday
-current Tivo box functions great (recording 2 channels at once, quality of video, audio, etc all seem just right)
-most of our favorite channels in the list, are in the "not getting" list...


----------



## darksurtur

Just had a Cablecard/Internet install in Arlington, Va. It all ended up working, but I would definitely not call it painless, mostly because of office end problems.

Basically, after the Cable card install, the tech called the office, they activated the card, and channels came in. Only, the only channels that came in were OTA simulcasts. When I piped up to say Digital Starter includes far more than that, the office told me that Digital Starter contains the same lineup as Basic (not even Expanded) Cable. We had to call customer service, wait on hold and get no help. We ended up calling the office end again, who this time said, the proper channels won't come in until you close out the order. That worked, but what kind of backward reasoning is that? Oh, and in the process of sorting this out, the Internet was activated, then deactivated and finally activated again.

The tech was great! He said, "Customer service first. I'm not gonna leave until you get what you ordered," and he meant it. Ended up staying about two hours all total for what should have been 20 minutes at most. Unfortunately, he also said, "We all hate Cablecard installs. We don't understand the technology." I guess that is fair ... the cable company has no incentive to spend money on proper training or to make the process any simpler, I guess.


----------



## Kyven

I just argued with Comcast again over the digital outlet fees and HD fees and I've given up. I shouldn't have to pay $20+ just for cable cards. I got an antenna. It gets nice HD reception and I'm returning the cable cards. I lose premium channels, but I'm not giving Comcast anymore money.


----------



## pl1

Kyven said:


> I just argued with Comcast again over the digital outlet fees and HD fees and I've given up. I shouldn't have to pay $20+ just for cable cards. I got an antenna. It gets nice HD reception and I'm returning the cable cards. I lose premium channels, but I'm not giving Comcast anymore money.


Don't you just love how the cablecos have figured out a way around the requirement to charge a nominal fee for CableCARDs by going after other services like HD fees and Additional Outlets? Mind you, I have to assume these same charges would occur with Set Top Box customers. I'm sure these fees are to offset the loss of those fees by cableCARD customers. So far, Comcast has not started charging anything for one cableCARD where I live. They include one cableCARD as a part of Digital Starter.


----------



## Kyven

pl1 said:


> Don't you just love how the cablecos have figured out a way around the requirement to charge a nominal fee for CableCARDs by going after other services like HD fees and Additional Outlets? Mind you, I have to assume these same charges would occur with Set Top Box customers. I'm sure these fees are to offset the loss of those fees by cableCARD customers. So far, Comcast has not started charging anything for one cableCARD where I live. They include one cableCARD as a part of Digital Starter.


Don't worry, they will get around to ripping you off too. When they started here, the costs were nominal. Now, they are just ridiculous. Check this out:

They bill me for two S Cards as follows.

1 Cable Card Free
1 Cable Card $2

Digital Service for first card $5.50
Additional Digital for second card $6.50
HDTV Service for two cards $13.90

In other words, the two cards cost me about $28 a month! The best part is that if I "rent" their box I save almost $20. Got to love comcast.


----------



## CrispyCritter

Kyven said:


> They bill me for two S Cards as follows.
> 
> 1 Cable Card Free
> 1 Cable Card $2
> 
> Digital Service for first card $5.50
> Additional Digital for second card $6.50
> HDTV Service for two cards $13.90
> 
> In other words, the two cards cost me about $28 a month! The best part is that if I "rent" their box I save almost $20. Got to love comcast.


Depending on how much you want to pursue this, you should be able to get that money back. Comcast national headquarters seems to be very sensitive to the charge that they are discriminating against 3rd party cablecard equipment (a big FCC no-no). If you can document the local policy and your attempts to deal locally with the problem, then write the national headquarters in Philadelphia and you should get action.


----------



## slowbiscuit

I agree. Folks, don't just sit and take it at the local level. The reps at 800-COMCAST are not going to fix this, no matter how high you try to go there. Escalate to exec support at Comcast corporate and let the top-down approach get some action. 
No one should have to pay more than the standard digital A/O fee for each Tivo after the first (assuming one M-card per Tivo, I know the extra S-card charge varies per region). The first Tivo (and CC) should be included in the monthly service fee, same as if you had a Comcast box.


----------



## sdy

Just went through this with Comcast in Redmond WA .. 
My scenario, 1 series-3 (2 single stream cards), 1 hd (1 m-card), their basic settop (for on demand)

Their claim:
Series-3
1st s-card free, digital device outlet charge $5.10
2nd s-card $1.79

HD
1st m-card + outlet fee $5.10

part of this is because they claim that the "primary outlet" is consumed by
the basic digital box so I can access on-demand for services I've already paid for

At one point they tried to even tell me that the "free s-card" only applied if
I didn't have the basic digital box.

And don't get me started .. in 2006 when I first got the series-3 they told me that
the cable-cards were free and there was no outlet fee for the tivo .. of course they
changed that in 2007 when I bought the 2nd HD and needed an m-card.

Really seems like they're scamming the system.


----------



## sdy

Oh, and I don't know how to access the exec support lines .. so instead I sent emails to the commissioners of the FCC 
at www dot fcc dot gov/contacts.html
and also sent emails through the system at www dot whitehouse dot gov ... it may not work, but I feel better. Just keep it clean and to the point, maybe with enough complaints
someone will look into it .. especially with all the other DTV issues

(sorry not enough posts to allow me to use real URLs)


----------



## rdlm

TXPamIAm said:


> We just swapped our (2) Motorola cards (SS) to a Scientific Atlanta (MS). After 29 hrs, we have what looks like a completely random set of channels - both present and missing, in all channel groups: baisc, digital and HD (see the missing list, below).


Are the "random channels" that you are getting actually showing up on the right channel number? It sounds similar to what happened to me, but in my case, the channel numbers didn't map to the correct channels. After getting escalated to a more knowledable support tier, they discovered that my area has two "head ends" (their terminology; not sure of the specifics) available, both listed as serving the same exact area. They changed me from one to the other, sent a msg to the CC, and everything started working correctly.


----------



## slowbiscuit

sdy said:


> Just went through this with Comcast in Redmond WA ..
> My scenario, 1 series-3 (2 single stream cards), 1 hd (1 m-card), their basic settop (for on demand)
> 
> Their claim:
> Series-3
> 1st s-card free, digital device outlet charge $5.10
> 2nd s-card $1.79
> 
> HD
> 1st m-card + outlet fee $5.10
> 
> part of this is because they claim that the "primary outlet" is consumed by
> the basic digital box so I can access on-demand for services I've already paid for
> 
> At one point they tried to even tell me that the "free s-card" only applied if
> I didn't have the basic digital box.


You're getting charged exactly what you should be charged - each Tivo after your included digital box is an extra digital outlet and you'll get charged for that, just as if you rented a couple of standard boxes from them. I get charged the same way.

Do I like it? No. But everyone with boxes pays these charges, so I don't see why having a Tivo would be different. My post was mostly in regards to the 'HD service fee' crap that they try to stick on Tivos - that fee is only supposed to be charged if you rent one of their HD boxes, and HD channels are supposed to be included in the service fee for each tier now. But you're not getting hit with that, so I don't see your beef.


----------



## jtmiller

As a followup, Comcast came out last Friday and the tech had two M-cards. Installation took an hour since the headend wasn't sending authorization for anything at first. The tech got someone at the headend and sent a note enumerating exactly which channels were missing, pretty much anything above 200.

He stuck with it until there was only one missing, gave me his cell phone number and told me to call if the last one didn't show up within an hour. It popped in about 20 minutes after he left.

So far everything has been working fine.

My online webpage for "recent activity" hasn't yet been updated which is pretty weird. I would have thought they would have already nicked me for the truck roll.

My next bill should be May 7. Should be interesting to see what's on it.

jtm


----------



## dverespey

Bit the bullet and bought a HD Tivo due to the digital upgrade in the SF Bay Area (Just didn't want to bother with the IR blasters and a box)

Stopped by the local Comcast office to pick up the M Card on the way home yesterday. Hooked the new Tivo up, did the guided setup, forced it to call home again about an hour later to get the latest software updates.

Once that was done I took a deep breath and prepared for the dreaded cable card insert. Followed the written and on screen directions and called the Comcast number. Gave the tech the required configuration numbers and waited. Fifteen minutes later, it worked. Holy cow, no problems. 

Stayed up later than I should have playing with my new toy and coping over my old season passes.

Thanks to the early adopters, my setup went like a breeze.


----------



## Maniac1140

Has anyone in the Memphis area had a good install? I have an HD Tivo and have already been through like 6 cable cards (3 truck rolls with a 4th one scheduled for this weekend). Some of the premium channels are not coming in (encrypeted ones) and the SA card screen as "Waiting for CP Auth"


----------



## guessed

We just got a Tivo Series 3 HD DVR (we already have a series 2) last weekend, and my wife managed to exchange our cablebox (that we hadn't been using) yesterday for a Motorola M cablecard. I tried to install it last night, but I'm not having any luck. I've gone through the guided setup about half a dozen times now, and it never displays anything about cablecards. I have it in slot 1, and it is pushed in as far as it will go, as far as I can tell. Has anyone had a similar experience? Any suggestions.

I haven't activated the card, because the instructions state to do that in a later step. That isn't the problem, is it?

Thanks.


----------



## Maniac1140

Comcast Memphis finally got it right after several card installs and several phone calls. Ask for the customer service rep to read back the Cable Card ID and HostID. Mine was blank and they were swearing they had the information. The last lady noticed the fields were blank on their screen so it was not getting authorization (no duh!). She did not know which "type" to set it to so she tried something like ocapestb along with the hostid and cable card id. 

I'll have to wait and see If this ends up being charged as a set top box, but at least the encrypted channels are working.


----------



## dverespey

Guessed, I did mine after the guided setup. Going through messages and settings, cable cards.


----------



## Sandylp

I got a new Tivo HD, picked up the cable card, but Comcast was not able to activate it. I called with the numbers after reading the forum and made sure they read them back to me. I called again to try another rep, but they were unwilling saying that a technician was needed. Well, the technician came and went, but the cable card still isn't working. I'm sure the problem lies with the activation at Comcast and not with the card itself. The post by Maniac1140 above more than likely applies to my situation as well. What does a customer have to do to get them to try harder to activate the card. They don't seem to want to bother and just want to pass the problem on to another technician on another day.


----------



## pl1

Sandylp said:


> I got a new Tivo HD, picked up the cable card, but Comcast was not able to activate it. I called with the numbers after reading the forum and made sure they read them back to me. I called again to try another rep, but they were unwilling saying that a technician was needed. Well, the technician came and went, but the cable card still isn't working. I'm sure the problem lies with the activation at Comcast and not with the card itself. The post by Maniac1140 above more than likely applies to my situation as well. What does a customer have to do to get them to try harder to activate the card. They don't seem to want to bother and just want to pass the problem on to another technician on another day.


Get TiVo involved.

CableCARD hotline: Special help with your CableCARD issues

866-986-8486

Monday - Sunday 
6:00 AM - 9:00 PM Pacific


----------



## Sandylp

pl1 said:


> Get TiVo involved.
> 
> CableCARD hotline: Special help with your CableCARD issues
> 
> 866-986-8486
> 
> Monday - Sunday
> 6:00 AM - 9:00 PM Pacific


I gave the technician the hotline number, but she didn't seem interested in calling. I'll see what happens on May 1st when the other technician comes. This time I requested an actual Comcast trained tech.


----------



## pl1

Sandylp said:


> I gave the technician the hotline number, but she didn't seem interested in calling. I'll see what happens on May 1st when the other technician comes. This time I requested an actual Comcast trained tech.


I have never had to resort to calling myself, but, from what I've read, if YOU call TiVo, they will diagnose the problem and get Comcast involved. I've heard that they will either contact Comcast or schedule a 3-way with the installer. So, give TiVo a call.


----------



## crazi4tv

Sandylp said:


> I got a new Tivo HD, picked up the cable card, but Comcast was not able to activate it. I called with the numbers after reading the forum and made sure they read them back to me. I called again to try another rep, but they were unwilling saying that a technician was needed. Well, the technician came and went, but the cable card still isn't working. I'm sure the problem lies with the activation at Comcast and not with the card itself. The post by Maniac1140 above more than likely applies to my situation as well. What does a customer have to do to get them to try harder to activate the card. They don't seem to want to bother and just want to pass the problem on to another technician on another day.


Do you have Motorola or Scientific Atlanta cards? Do you have 1 multi-stream card or 2 single-Stream cards?

Even if your cable provider has the host & data numbers correct in their system, if they don't send the proper activation signals then the card(s) may not download your channels. This is quite easy to determine using the various cable card menus. The menus show different information depending on the brand of cable card. Let me know what brand your cards are and I'll let you know how to find out why your channels are not coming in.


----------



## murgatroyd

crazi4tv said:


> Do you have Motorola or Scientific Atlanta cards? Do you have 1 multi-stream card or 2 single-Stream cards?
> 
> Even if your cable provider has the host & data numbers correct in their system, if they don't send the proper activation signals then the card(s) may not download your channels. This is quite easy to determine using the various cable card menus. The menus show different information depending on the brand of cable card. Let me know what brand your cards are and I'll let you know how to find out why your channels are not coming in.


In my case, we have a TiVo HD and a single Motorola M-card. As far as I can tell, the card can't see the authorization signal, and cannot bring in the cable map.

We called in to get the card activated. The first rep said 'okay, I'll send the signal, it should take about five minutes' and didn't ask for any of the information needed to pair the card to the TiVo.

We called in and gave the pairing info to a second rep.

We called a third time and asked them to re-send the activation signal, stressing that this was for a TiVo and it needed to be the signal for a one-way device.

When we called back and told them it still isn't working, their advice was to re-run setup and/or schedule a truck roll.

The Conditional Access screen only shows the top three lines (the last line showing is the one starting with Con: Yes -- there is no ActivePrg:<1> nor any lines below that).

On the NetworkSetup screen, the VCTID is 0.

We called the TiVo Hotline and they said they'd be happy to help -- once we had a truck roll and the technician was there. The TiVo rep's recommendation was to have the tech bring *four* cards. 

Jan


----------



## Sandylp

crazi4tv said:


> Do you have Motorola or Scientific Atlanta cards? Do you have 1 multi-stream card or 2 single-Stream cards?
> 
> Even if your cable provider has the host & data numbers correct in their system, if they don't send the proper activation signals then the card(s) may not download your channels. This is quite easy to determine using the various cable card menus. The menus show different information depending on the brand of cable card. Let me know what brand your cards are and I'll let you know how to find out why your channels are not coming in.


Thanks for the reply. I have the Tivo HD that can use one Motorola M card. Comcast gave me the Motorola card and said it was a multi-stream card. On the Access screen there is a No after Con (which I assume is Connected) and after Val (which I assume is validated), it says ? 00.00 or something similar. I will call the hotline if the technician arrives and can't connect.


----------



## pl1

Sandylp said:


> Thanks for the reply. I have the Tivo HD that can use one Motorola M card. Comcast gave me the Motorola card and said it was a multi-stream card. On the Access screen there is a No after Con (which I assume is Connected) and after Val (which I assume is validated), it says ? 00.00 or something similar. I will call the hotline if the technician arrives and can't connect.


Look at it this way. Comcast wants it to fail and TiVo wants it to succeed. Tivo can use leverage like FCC rulings. It's unfortunate, but a company like Tivo has to spend extra money on support just to survive in this monopoly like environment.

EDIT: My Conditional Access Screen

Con:Yes EBCP:Yes Val:V 0x0E

Auth:S CCI:0x00 S Epoch:0x42

That is a non-premium HD channel.


----------



## crazi4tv

Here's some info on what the Conditional Access screen shows (this is for a Multi-Stream card)

Con:yes - this means the cable company's Headend has turned on service to the card.

EnabledByCP:yes - Copy Protection is enables on the channel the tuner is locked onto.

Auth:S - Account is authorized to decrypt the current channel the tuner is tuned to.

Auth:NS of N - CableCARD is activated, but account is not subscribed to the current channel the tuner is tuned to.

Val:V - Headend has verified the Host ID of the tuner is valid.
Val:? Headend has not been able to verify the Host ID (id assigned to the tuner) is valid.

If the Tivo is stuck on Please wait...acquiring channels...then the unit is search for a channel map to download. If this occurrs longer than 10 min it means that the cablecard is unable to acquire a channel map, either because the cablecard was never activated, not paired correctly, not receiving a signal or incorrect connections.If the wrong activation signal is sentthe cablecard do not receive enough information to activate or will activate only enough to get a channel map, but no EMMs. The result is that you will be able to view only unencrypted digital channels.

ActivePrg<1>- Means the CableCARD is running in multi-stream mode and the current channel is being displayed on tuner 1.
ActivePrg:<0> 0 is tuner 2

EMM: when activation signals are sent to the cards a series of EMMs are sent that give cablecards the ability to display the channels that the customer subscribes to.

CCI: - Copy control Informationis passed from the cablecard to the host across the data channel to inform the Host device of the level of copy protection required.

VCID: Virtual chanel table id. This screen give the id of the channel map that is currently stored on the cablecard.A channel map of 0 means the cablecard did not receive a channel map, thus your channel will not download.

If you tune to a premium movie channel and see the cablecard pairing screen, then the card was not properly paired to the host
If you are missing one channel or a cable tier but you can view the programming guide, that more than likey the card is properly paired, but the channel is not authorized for viewing- which can be caused by sever issues: your account is missing a service code to activate that channel, or the rep did not sent the correct signal to activate the card.

The signals that should be sent to the card is in this order:"cablecard validion"
then "initialize", then "hit"

I hope some of this information helps


----------



## murgatroyd

crazi4tv said:


> If the Tivo is stuck on Please wait...acquiring channels...then the unit is search for a channel map to download. If this occurrs longer than 10 min it means that the cablecard is unable to acquire a channel map, either because the cablecard was never activated, not paired correctly, not receiving a signal or incorrect connections.


This is where I am stuck. 'Please wait ... acquiring channels.' They've tried to hit the card, but as far as we can tell, the card can't see the activation signal. We were told the card was paired correctly, but who knows?

Jan


----------



## Maniac1140

Sandylp said:


> I got a new Tivo HD, picked up the cable card, but Comcast was not able to activate it. I called with the numbers after reading the forum and made sure they read them back to me. I called again to try another rep, but they were unwilling saying that a technician was needed. Well, the technician came and went, but the cable card still isn't working. I'm sure the problem lies with the activation at Comcast and not with the card itself. The post by Maniac1140 above more than likely applies to my situation as well. What does a customer have to do to get them to try harder to activate the card. They don't seem to want to bother and just want to pass the problem on to another technician on another day.


I called Comcast 3 times to get them to read it. The first time they were very snobbish and said only a technician could do it. I pressed further and she said it was blank so call back tomorrow. Next day they complained I was pestering them when a truck roll was coming. The 3rd one was excited to try to "fix" the problem by entereing the numbers again. Apparently the expert "technician" did not know to put the type on there so it would save the ids successfully. If you are in Memphis ask for Linda at extension 1420019. I told her to stand up and run around the office yelling she is the one.


----------



## b_scott

Sandylp said:


> Thanks for the reply. I have the Tivo HD that can use one Motorola M card. Comcast gave me the Motorola card and said it was a multi-stream card. On the Access screen there is a No after Con (which I assume is Connected) and after Val (which I assume is validated), it says ? 00.00 or something similar. I will call the hotline if the technician arrives and can't connect.


Should say Val: V (for "valid")

Turn the system on, after it's booted pull out the card. Wait 10 seconds. Re-insert it into the second slot. Pull it out. Wait 10 seconds. Re-insert into slot 1. It should now have a different Authorization code to give Comcast. Sometimes the codes are taken for some reason on Comcast's end and it doesn't work, so it needs to generate a new one. That's what happened to me.



b_scott said:


> turns out the card's data number and host ID were already in use so it was conflicting. finally got someone who knew things today and took the card out, put it in slot #2, got a new ID, took it out, put it back in slot #1, and got a new ID. Then gave him that one and POOF it worked.
> 
> Advice for those with problems, try this!


----------



## dlongnecker

In my area, comcast is changing everyone to a digital signal. If I want to continue to receive things like disney, usa, tnt, etc. I need to get a converter box. They will give me one on demand box and two of these converter boxes. 

I went into the comcast office and said one of my TV's has a cable card slot and if I could get one of those. So, I left with one M cable card and two convert boxes.

I plugged the cable card into my large screen TV, called comcast and got it activated. Sure was sweet. I did the same with one of the converter boxes and it is operational.

I JUST realized my Series 2 Tivo is not going to be able to record those new channels after May 7th. Thinking about getting a HD one. I am wondering that since comcast is making me convert, if I can take one of the extra converter boxes back and tell them I need another cable card? Or maybe move the cablecard from my TV to my Tivo and watch live TV with my TIVO? Can I watch live Tivo and record another channel at the same time?


----------



## jinwoo

Hello,

Does Comcast charge activation fees for the cable cards? 
I am replacing a comcast box to TIVO HD and ordered two cable card and they told me that first one is free but second card is $1.99/month which sound reasonable but just wondering if there are any other fees they did not tell me about.

Thanks


----------



## stujac

I'm waiting for my first bill after having an m-card installed so I should know in about a week or so.


----------



## drhankz

stujac said:


> I'm waiting for my first bill after having an m-card installed so I should know in about a week or so.


Unless you are in the same Comcast MSO as someone else
you really can't say what things cost. Comcast sets the rates
with each town when they negotiate their contract. There is
absolutely no consistency between MSO areas. :up:


----------



## drhankz

*Comcast's $1B Bandwidth Plan*

And a couple of slides from their earnings call showing their
plans for digital upgrades.


----------



## Sandylp

Thanks, CraZi4TV and all others who commented. The Comcast Tech is still not able to have my card activated. He also tried another card, but no luck. I called the Tivo Hotline and he conferenced Comcast. The Comcast technician was very patient and helpful, but she was not able to pair the card. The Tivo tech tried everything, but neither slot would work. At this point the Comcast tech is supposed to come back with another card to try. 

Later: The Comcast tech came back and tried another number at Comcast. He seemed to think the card was fine, but it just wasn't being activated correctly. Whoever he called said they wouldn't be able to help until after 8PM tonight. He said he would try it again tomorrow and let me know. 

If the cablecard can't be activated, will the hd digital channels still come thru the Tivo, or would I have to use an adapter? Right now, I can receive the regular hd channels, but not the premium channels. Anyone know?


----------



## crazi4tv

Sandylp said:


> Thanks, CraZi4TV and all others who commented. The Comcast Tech is still not able to have my card activated. He also tried another card, but no luck. I called the Tivo Hotline and he conferenced Comcast. The Comcast technician was very patient and helpful, but she was not able to pair the card. The Tivo tech tried everything, but neither slot would work. At this point the Comcast tech is supposed to come back with another card to try.
> 
> Later: The Comcast tech came back and tried another number at Comcast. He seemed to think the card was fine, but it just wasn't being activated correctly. Whoever he called said they wouldn't be able to help until after 8PM tonight. He said he would try it again tomorrow and let me know.
> 
> If the cablecard can't be activated, will the hd digital channels still come thru the Tivo, or would I have to use an adapter? Right now, I can receive the regular hd channels, but not the premium channels. Anyone know?


Cablecards are designed to decrypt encrypted channels that the customer subscribes to. So, if the card has been properly paired and authorized, you will receive all your channels. If there is a problem with the activation process, encrypted channels especially copy protected channels such as HBO, Starz or HD channels, etc will not come in. If you subscribe to HBO, Starz, Showtime etc, what do you see on the screen? If you see the pairing screen with a message to contact your cable provider and Host & Data information, then your card is not paired properly.

Tune to a channel which is in your cable package and does not display, then press *Record* on your remote to lock onto that channel and go to the *Conditional Access *screen. What do you see next to *Con*, *Val* and *Auth*? On the *Diagnostics* screen, look for *Channel List Received*. If the channel map has downloaded you should see *Yes*.

If the problem you are experiencing is not caused by the card itself but by the activation process, you do not need a technician, just someone on the other end of the phone that knows how to A- verify pairing information and B-send the correct activation signals in the correct order. Supervisors should have more knowledge of cablecards than the average rep. Ask to speak to one, but first have the cablecard menu displayed on your TiVo. Ask the person to read TO YOU what they have listed as your Host & Data. If it is different, they will need to update their information, then send these signals: a cablecard validation, initialize, & hit.


----------



## jtmiller

Just a followup on billing after M-card installed. Just viewed my latest bill online (haven't received paper one yet) and I'm properly being charged for the lineup I'm subscribed to.

No inappropriate separate "HD" charges on this bill.

jtm


----------



## Sandylp

Thanks, Crazi4tv. Today I asked to speak to a Comcast Supervisor as you suggested, but he was not able to activate the 2nd card. So, another technician is scheduled for Tuesday with yet another card. I do have a question, though. My cable is coming out of the wall to the Tivo, but there's a splitter on it because I also have it connected to a Comcast modem for my internet access. Do you think this could be interfering with the signal coming from Comcast? Thanks for your thoughts.


----------



## pl1

Sandylp said:


> Thanks, Crazi4tv. Today I asked to speak to a Comcast Supervisor as you suggested, but he was not able to activate the 2nd card. So, another technician is scheduled for Tuesday with yet another card. I do have a question, though. My cable is coming out of the wall to the Tivo, but there's a splitter on it because I also have it connected to a Comcast modem for my internet access. Do you think this could be interfering with the signal coming from Comcast? Thanks for your thoughts.


That's exactly how it is supposed to be. A splitter for cable and Internet. I actually have mine split for two TiVos and the Internet, so a three way splitter.


----------



## Sandylp

pl1 said:


> That's exactly how it is supposed to be. A splitter for cable and Internet. I actually have mine split for two TiVos and the Internet, so a three way splitter.


Thanks for the reply. Do you also have a cablecard? If so, the splitter shouldn't be causing the cablecard to not activate. When I check the signal for the cable on TiVo, the bar lights up all the way across, btw.


----------



## pl1

Sandylp said:


> Thanks for the reply. Do you also have a cablecard? If so, the splitter shouldn't be causing the cablecard to not activate. When I check the signal for the cable on TiVo, the bar lights up all the way across, btw.


Yes, I have a cableCARD. It sounds like it's a problem with Comcast putting the right numbers in their system. That is what's wrong a majority of the time.


----------



## Sandylp

Following UP: I finally got the cablecard paired successfully!! The technician stopped by tonight with a new card, and after inserting it, and calling in the numbers....I am now able to access all the premium channels that I am subscribed to. So, after two cards that didn't work, the third one worked the first time. I don't know if it was the card or the fulfillment agent on the phone. So, it took 3 technicians and 3 cards to get one to pair successfully.

Thanks to everyone who replied. I appreciate your help.


----------



## pl1

Sandylp said:


> Following UP: I finally got the cablecard paired successfully!! The technician stopped by tonight with a new card, and after inserting it, and calling in the numbers....I am now able to access all the premium channels that I am subscribed to. So, after two cards that didn't work, the third one worked the first time. I don't know if it was the card or the fulfillment agent on the phone. So, it took 3 technicians and 3 cards to get one to pair successfully.
> 
> Thanks to everyone who replied. I appreciate your help.


Congrats on that! It's very doubtful any of the cards are bad, but, it is very possible that the numbers were attached to another account. Still, it makes you wonder why it is SO difficult for Comcast to get it right when they require THEIR OWN technicians. I wonder if it woudn't be better if they just let us install our own cards and call it in.


----------



## funkmasterdb

Just wanted to post my positive experience with Comcast and Tivo HD. After going Tivo-less for a couple years, I finally got a refurb Tivo HD. Ran guided setup and chose to install the cable cards later. Forced the Tivo to connect to the Tivo service a couple times, which forced it to upgrade to the latest service release.

I had Comcast scheduled to come out the next day, and told them to bring two cable cards. I didn't want ask for an M-Card and risk them only bringing one S-Card.

The tech arrives the next day and clearly has no experience with Tivo. Luckily he brings a stack of M-Cards with him. He puts one in the Tivo and the CableCard pairing screen comes right up, automatically. He calls it in, the card is activated and everything works, first try. He comments that he was glad I had everything set up and that "there isn't much to these Tivos, they're pretty easy." He's in and out in 15 minutes. 

Still, I think it's luck of the draw and apparently from all the comments, the quality of the cards is spotty. I was half expecting a long ordeal, but it was pretty painless.


----------



## pl1

funkmasterdb said:


> Still, I think it's luck of the draw and apparently from all the comments, the quality of the cards is spotty. I was half expecting a long ordeal, but it was pretty painless.


I'm not going to pretend to know how a cableCARD is made, but I think it is safe to say that there are no moving parts and that it is probably just a small circuit-board that has passed inspection. I really think it is an excuse to say the cableCARDs are bad. I think the more likely culprit is Comcast entering the wrong numbers in the wrong places.

At one time, I had two cards in one S3. They worked fine. So, I ordered two more cards for my other S3. Comcast mixed up the numbers from first card in my first S3 and assigned it to the first card in second S3. So, I ended up with one tuner on each TiVo. It was like pulling teeth with them to fix it. It had nothing to do with the cards being defective.

But, of course, if they said it was defective, and then installed a new one with a new set of numbers, the customer would come out believing that in fact the card was defective. Which is probably why we hear so many people say that.


----------



## beobuff

pl1 said:


> Congrats on that! It's very doubtful any of the cards are bad, but, it is very possible that the numbers were attached to another account. Still, it makes you wonder why it is SO difficult for Comcast to get it right when they require THEIR OWN technicians. I wonder if it woudn't be better if they just let us install our own cards and call it in.


Yes, but that would only solve roughly 50% of the problem.



pl1 said:


> I'm not going to pretend to know how a cableCARD is made, but I think it is safe to say that there are no moving parts and that it is probably just a small circuit-board that has passed inspection. I really think it is an excuse to say the cableCARDs are bad. I think the more likely culprit is Comcast entering the wrong numbers in the wrong places.


Exactly. The morons at the Comcast head end are the other 50% of the problem. They screw up entering the card and/or account info as often as not. They usually require specific sequential information and guidance from the installer/owner if they are to get it right.


----------



## mooneydriver

Just wanted to report a successful CC install for a Tivo HD in New Holland, PA (for my in-laws). I was expecting the worst after spending 1/2 hour on the phone with a clueless agent. The tech arrived on time. He was an experienced tech, but he claimed he had only done 4 Tivo CC installs in his 3+ years of working at Comcast. He kept badmouthing CCs (and the CC protocol) as being the root of all (potential) problems. Nevertheless, the installation (with a single M-card) went smoothly, and we were up and running in less than 15 minutes. 

Another amusing experience during the same trip was stopping at a Sears in Lancaster, PA and inquiring about Tivo HDs (at the Sears sale price). The clerk rolls his eyes and says "Tivo? This is the first time I've heard that word in over two years!" Apparently, Tivo is either not a big seller in Dutch country or people simply don't buy cutting-edge AV equipment from Sears.


----------



## stujac

Go New Holland!! What's the percentage of households that even have electricity in Lancaster??


----------



## Turtleboy

I called Comcast today and told them I wanted to order Cablecards for my Tivo. Unlike the last times I tried calling, the woman knew exactly what a cablecard was, what a Tivo was, and why I was ordering them. When I told her I needed either 2 S or 1 M cards, she knew what I meant then too. Then she told me it would only be $2 a month.

I'm actually optimistic.


----------



## slowbiscuit

You will be until the tech shows up, then the crapshoot begins.


----------



## dverespey

Well my first Tivo had a deflective hard drive so it was off to refurb land with it. The next exchange HD Tivo showed up. Did the whole song and dance to get the latest software version, inserted the cable card, and called Comcast. Ten minutes later it was working great. So I'm two for two on Cablecard installs.

My only hint, do them late at night. The night crew seems to have a good clue.


----------



## 1283

dverespey said:


> My only hint, do them late at night. The night crew seems to have a good clue.


My experiences are just the opposite, that CSRs during the day are usually more knowledgeable. Not just Comcast, but in general.


----------



## b_scott

slowbiscuit said:


> You will be until the tech shows up, then the crapshoot begins.


all you need to remember is have them tell the person on the phone the ID # of the Tivo matched with the card. It's randomly generated, so there is no way for that # to already be in the system. If they're not giving them a new #, they're doing it wrong. There's a possibility it could be a number that's already taken. You'll have to pair with the slot 2, then back with slot 1 to get a new #.


----------



## slowbiscuit

There is a possibility that the cards will not be initialized properly by Comcast, which has nothing to do with pairing.


----------



## dverespey

c3 said:


> My experiences are just the opposite, that CSRs during the day are usually more knowledgeable. Not just Comcast, but in general.


I hate when my experience isn't universal....

I was worried about calling late the first time I tried it, but so far two for two.

Working in IT I know, level two support is hit or miss.


----------



## NewbieInTheATL

So, after two visits from a "tech" (I use the term loosely) and four calls to Comcast, I still don't have any channels above channel 80 and only have a handful of HD channels, i.e. the network channels. I've had each Comcast phone rep repeat the appropriate numbers back to me and they seem to have all the numbers recorded correctly (cablecard serial number, unit address, host id and data id) but nobody has been able to resolve this issue. The one thing I did notice when the last rep was repeating the numbers back to me was that the unit address, host id and data id all had a few more leading zero's than is shown on the Pairing screen on my TiVo HD. Could this be a problem or is this just a product of how their system records the id's? She also suggested that I go to my local Comcast office and switch out the cablecard for another. Is this likely to help or is it just another way of getting me off the phone and passing me onto the next drone?

I'm at my wits end with this. I've wasted a couple of days off work, spent hours on the phone with people who have no clue what they're doing and am no closer to a solution. I really don't understand why this is so difficult. In this technological age, things like this should just work. Plug in the card, flip a switch, and voila.

/rant


----------



## dswallow

NewbieInTheATL said:


> So, after two visits from a "tech" (I use the term loosely) and four calls to Comcast, I still don't have any channels above channel 80 and only have a handful of HD channels, i.e. the network channels. I've had each Comcast phone rep repeat the appropriate numbers back to me and they seem to have all the numbers recorded correctly (cablecard serial number, unit address, host id and data id) but nobody has been able to resolve this issue. The one thing I did notice when the last rep was repeating the numbers back to me was that the unit address, host id and data id all had a few more leading zero's than is shown on the Pairing screen on my TiVo HD. Could this be a problem or is this just a product of how their system records the id's? She also suggested that I go to my local Comcast office and switch out the cablecard for another. Is this likely to help or is it just another way of getting me off the phone and passing me onto the next drone?
> 
> I'm at my wits end with this. I've wasted a couple of days off work, spent hours on the phone with people who have no clue what they're doing and am no closer to a solution. I really don't understand why this is so difficult. In this technological age, things like this should just work. Plug in the card, flip a switch, and voila.
> 
> /rant


Send an email explaining your situation to the Comcast Cares group. Someone competent will take over your case.

[email protected]


----------



## NewbieInTheATL

Just sent them an email. Fingers crossed.

Thanks for the tip!!


----------



## Turtleboy

Comcast is supposed to come today to install Cablecards. What are the odds of a successful install without problems?


----------



## WSeverino

Odds......don't care to guess.

I went by the local comcast in Marietta, GA yesterday and found out they have to roll a truck to install them. Now I get to wait till June 3rd for them to come out.


----------



## stujac

3 to 1 for eventual success. 2 to 3 for initial success.


----------



## NewbieInTheATL

Turtleboy said:


> Comcast is supposed to come today to install Cablecards. What are the odds of a successful install without problems?


Based on my experience so far, I would say don't get your hopes up and prepare yourself for a frustrating couple of weeks.


----------



## gweempose

I believe that I am being overcharged for my cablecards. Wasn't there a special email address that I could use to have someone at Comcast look into it?


----------



## Turtleboy

Installation is done and went perfectly, without a hitch.

The installer arrived and I asked him, "Have you ever done an install in a Tivo before?"

He said "nope."

I said, did you bring either two S cards or one S cards?

He said, "Yes, both."

I said, Ok, give me the M card.

I took the M card, put it in the Tivo, went through the Tivo installation process myself, had him call hq when we got to the point where he needed to, and then I finished the install myself.

I guess the key is that I knew what I was doing, and I got a working cablecard.

I don't know why Comcast has to truck roll on this.


----------



## NewbieInTheATL

Turtleboy said:


> I guess the key is that I knew what I was doing, and I got a working cablecard.


And you had somebody on the other end of the phone who knew what they were doing. That's the key in my opinion.


----------



## cherry ghost

Turtleboy said:


> I don't know why Comcast has to truck roll on this.


They don't, in some areas


----------



## Graymalkin

So tonight all three of my CableCards cut out and switched to the analog TV Guide channel for an Amber Alert. In the middle of recording programs. Nice.  

Has this happened to anyone else?


----------



## missdona

My 2 HDTivos have switched to the TV Guide Channel 8 times in the past 45 minutes, not for an Amber Alert or any other reason. 

It interrupted my playback of the Idol finale (so happy with the result), 3 times. I'm on hold with our friends at Comcast right now, and would like to make it stop.

ETA: They say it's for the Amber alert, but I haven't seen any Amber Alert messages on the TV Guide Channel. Fail.


----------



## Graymalkin

I just got off the phone with Comcast of New Jersey. The CSR insists they have no control over this, and that it's happening with all cable systems in New Jersey, and they're sorry for the inconvenience. One of the interruptions did mention an Amber Alert. There was a crawler on CBS that the Amber Alert had been cancelled, but apparently that hasn't gotten across to whomever is doing the interruptions.

Is this the first time this has happened? I've never seen it before.


----------



## Graymalkin

Twitter stream about Comcast indicates that Comcast is the ONLY cable company that's doing this, and it's ticked off a lot of New Jersey-Pennsylvania fans of American Idol. I feel bad for them.


----------



## Graymalkin

At least now I know it's not a malfunction in the CableCards or the HD TiVos.


----------



## joshawk

YES, Graymalkin, our HD TiVo with Comcast cable cards was doing the same thing last night. It kept switching to the TV Guide channel for an hour or more around 10:00, both on live TV and during recorded programs. The TiVo controls stopped working completely, and it stuck on the TV Guide channel again and again.

I called TiVo about it, and they had no idea what I was talking about. We have a non-HD TiVo in another room, so I checked that one, which instead of going to the TV Guide channel was running a crawl across the screen that said "An Emergency Alert has been announced for your area. For details turn to channel 18." The weird thing about that was that we could hear a baseball game in the background while the crawl was on screen. Anyway, this is the first time we realized it was an Amber Alert. We checked online to see that the alert was cancelled around 11:00, but the issue was still going on. We called Comcast, and they were no help at all.

Onto the problem: now our HD TiVo is on the fritz. It's moving REALLY slowly. We tried restarting it, and it worked fine for a few minutes, then started moving slowly again. Did Comcast's Amber Alert interruption fry our new HD TiVo?


----------



## Graymalkin

Uh oh. I haven't tried to watch my HD TiVos since the last EAS around 11:20 p.m. last night. I'll have to check when I get home.

You could try ejecting the CableCards for 15 seconds or so and then inserting them again, see if that helps.


----------



## bareyb

The thing that sucks about all these Amber Alerts is that in most cases it's really just a custody beef between estranged or divorced parents. Not even REALLY a kidnapping. The system should be reserved for non-domestic emergencies and true kidnappings. I read somewhere that up to 90&#37; of Amber Alerts are simply domestic custody disputes. Yeah it's a bummer, but it's not like a "kidnapper" is on the loose. It's a parent who took their own child and they pose absolutely no danger to anyone else's child or the public at large. Not a good use of the system. Already people are beginning to simply "ignore" Amber Alerts because there are so many of them now and everyone knows, it's probably just two parents fighting over their own kid.


----------



## jjp007

cherry ghost said:


> They don't, in some areas


Yeah I couldn't get someone to bring me any CC's we have to do it ourselves in Houston. Which was fine by me. I still despise Comcast. The only way I got anything done was to blast multiple emails to the higher ups telling them my horror story dealing with the low levels at Comcast. Then I couldn't get them to stop calling me. while i only got part of the problem resolved I just can't stand to deal with them anymore right now. When I'm feeling up to it I'll call to get my old deal that I was promised back.


----------



## NewbieInTheATL

NewbieInTheATL said:


> Just sent them an email. Fingers crossed.
> 
> Thanks for the tip!!


Update: Ever since I sent an email to the Comcast Cares group, I've received daily phone calls from Comcast which finally ended up with the problem being resolved today. Everybody I've spoken with in the last few days has been competent and has gone above and beyond to try and get this resolved. As expected, the issue was purely on their end.

dswallow - I can't thank you enough for your suggestion to contact the Comcast Cares group. It's good to know there are actually some competent Comcast employees out there who really do care to help their customers.


----------



## andyf

I can't say enough about the Comcast Cares group. They really "do" care. After the initial EMail got a response within the hour "in the evening".

Next day the Regional Manager called with a direct contact number and 5 mins later someone that knew what they were doing called me, again giving me their direct contact number. 30 mins later got another call asking me to try my TiVo again to verify the cards were working properly. Well, I was at work but when I got home everything was working great.

Next day another call from the Regional Manager to verify everything was working. So much a different experience than the three hours I spent on the phone with various support agents who couldn't help me.


----------



## inaka

I moved recently and had two new Comcast cable cards paired with my TiVo Series 3.
It's working, but I have an issue where every hour or so I'm watching TV and then whammo the cablecard black/white pairing screen (with the host data etc.) comes up out of nowhere. When you hit clear it removes it, and everything seems to be back to normal, but it's annoying and never happened at my old location.

Anyone have this happen?
Bad cable card maybe?
Any ideas?


----------



## dswallow

inaka said:


> I moved recently and had two new Comcast cable cards paired with my TiVo Series 3.
> It's working, but I have an issue where every hour or so I'm watching TV and then whammo the cablecard black/white pairing screen (with the host data etc.) comes up out of nowhere. When you hit clear it removes it, and everything seems to be back to normal, but it's annoying and never happened at my old location.
> 
> Anyone have this happen?
> Bad cable card maybe?
> Any ideas?


It's simply some missing or incorrect information in the authorization system. While I have no doubt as part of the process if you call Comcast they're going to want to roll a truck and replace the cards, I also have almost no doubt whatsoever there is nothing wrong with your CableCARDs and the problem is entirely in how they're configured at Comcast's end.

If you have tried resolving this locally already, send this info in an email to the Comcast Cares group: [email protected]


----------



## inaka

dswallow said:


> It's simply some missing or incorrect information in the authorization system. While I have no doubt as part of the process if you call Comcast they're going to want to roll a truck and replace the cards, I also have almost no doubt whatsoever there is nothing wrong with your CableCARDs and the problem is entirely in how they're configured at Comcast's end.
> 
> If you have tried resolving this locally already, send this info in an email to the Comcast Cares group: [email protected]


Thanks, dswallow..
I'll get another truck roll and if that doesn't work, I'll try the email you provided. hey, Comcast has already been here five times already, may as well have them come out for a sixth.


----------



## Yuterald

one of our 2 HDTivo's stopped all encrypted stations. it's been working fine since installation several months ago then the gray screen saying to call comcast to access popped up. after reading this thread i know the issue is the card is no longer validated. It's an MCard. I called Comcast and the tech said they sent two signals - one to pair the other to validate. She had me power off the Tivo while she did that and then i powered it back on after (the Mcard stayed in the Tivo during this) and still no luck and still the VAL value does not have a "V" after it (the other HDTIvo is fine and shows the "V"). Any suggestions? The tech is coming here in 2 days but I don't know what he's going to be able to do.


----------



## ldconfig

Yuterald i am in nashvegas also and all the installer will do is call a csr 2. They are having pid issues in our area ... my comcast DVR just went bonkers too lol. It turned off and refuses to turn back on. My Tivo's on the other hand still get every thing except hbo starz and the mlb package.
Note : the level 1 csr's (the first ones that answer the phone) are clueless and will make you jump through all kinds of stupid unnecessary hoops. I know all too well spent hours with them when a level 2 csr has ALWAYS fixed any issue in less than 10 min's.
later
ld


----------



## Yuterald

ldconfig said:


> Yuterald i am in nashvegas also and all the installer will do is call a csr 2. They are having pid issues in our area ... my comcast DVR just went bonkers too lol. It turned off and refuses to turn back on. My Tivo's on the other hand still get every thing except hbo starz and the mlb package.
> Note : the level 1 csr's (the first ones that answer the phone) are clueless and will make you jump through all kinds of stupid unnecessary hoops. I know all too well spent hours with them when a level 2 csr has ALWAYS fixed any issue in less than 10 min's.
> later
> ld


I tried (politely) asking her several times if she 'really' knew what i needed to have done to get the card working properly and she was like 'yes' - but i knew i should be talking to someone more 'tech' to send the proper signal. The only good thing is the other HDTivo (in the "man's room") and the motoPVR in the bedroom is working fine.


----------



## gmcc

Like many others in this thread, I recently bought a Tivo HD and xferr'ed by old series 2 subscription to it. It's fine, and works just as advertised. 

Comcast, on the other hand...

First I was never able to find out ahead of time what the actual cost would be of two S cards for my new Tivo (in TN they apparently don't do M cards) in terms of monthly charges. You can ask 20 different CC people this question and you will absolutely get 20 different answers.

I did find out ahead of time that getting the cards installed was going to cost $40 (19.x each - whatever). That install process consisted of the CC guy sticking the two cards in my Tivo and sitting on my floor talking on two different phones for about 1.5 hours...or maybe .5 hours was him just sitting there doing nothing but waiting.

I just got my first bill with the new CC charges on it and found that they are charging me $4.95 each for the two "additional outlets", and additionally charging me $6.95 *each* for "HDTV Service", which I didn't ask for and don't need. So that totals $23.80 *per month* for the two cards. I did already have a non-DT box, so I guess that is the "free" one.

When I called in to tell them I didn't want the HD business I was told that there is no way to not get it, because I bought an "HD" Tivo. 

This all strikes me as one huge crock. Is there *any* standard pricing anywhere in the Comcast organization, or do they just charge whatever some individual feels like adding to the bill, based on where you live, whether the person is having a bad day or such?

So in general, CCast is becoming a big PIA and making me more and more inclined to cut their cable off my house and going with DSL and Dish.


----------



## Yuterald

Well I emailed the address posted in this thread but didn't hear back however a few hours later it's working fine!! I'm gonna use that email address in the future - not that I know if it helped or not - but everything is fine now!


----------



## TallyLaddie

Hmm, Comcast must have a problem systemwide. Sunday night, the last thing I watched was Cinemax. Monday morning, that was in black. When I tried to change channels, I got the initial cablecard screen saying call Comcast. Oddly, the other cablecard was working. So, like a fool, I power cycled the TiVo. Now both cards won't work. They get everything but the premiums. Called Comcast - 30 minute hold -- She told me to pull the cards and put them back in while she did something there. Several somethings there and no joy. So they are rolling a truck -- NEXT MONDAY. Looking at the card diagnostics, it looks like they are not talking to the head end. But I will have to wait what seems like forever.

Sigh.


----------



## TallyLaddie

dswallow said:


> It's simply some missing or incorrect information in the authorization system. While I have no doubt as part of the process if you call Comcast they're going to want to roll a truck and replace the cards, I also have almost no doubt whatsoever there is nothing wrong with your CableCARDs and the problem is entirely in how they're configured at Comcast's end.
> 
> If you have tried resolving this locally already, send this info in an email to the Comcast Cares group: [email protected]


Now great, I tried to send a message to them and it was returned as "Mailbox unavailable or access denied". Got a better e-mail address?


----------



## WSeverino

Just had the tech out at my house in Marietta, GA. He first showed up with 1 M-Card and 2 S-Cards. I was like WTF! I requested 2 M-Cards. Needless to say the first M-Card installed perfectly and works like a champ. He couldn't get the 2 S-Cards to work so he went up to the local Comcast office and they actually had an M-Card. He comes back and wow it worked right out of the chute! Everything set-up perfectly.


----------



## jrgutknecht

TallyLaddie said:


> Now great, I tried to send a message to them and it was returned as "Mailbox unavailable or access denied". Got a better e-mail address?


Try: [email protected]

That's the address they have on their twitter page


----------



## dswallow

jrgutknecht said:


> Try: [email protected]
> 
> That's the address they have on their twitter page


Ack! My bad for typing it instead of copying/pasting it.  I fixed my original post just so as not to confuse anyone more.


----------



## jrgutknecht

So my TivoHD has been working fine for months (8 I think) and today I called to cancel Shotime and HBO because I just wasn't watching it anymore. Actually I called last Tuesday to cancel it, the rep said she did, but on a hunch last night I checked and they were still coming in so I actually called today to FIX what was supposed to be done last week, but that's another story 

Anyway, the rep tells me they are running this new promotion where I can get my digital classic pacakage for $30 less per month if I'll agree to stay with Comcast for 12 months and it comes wth free HBO. So I said, sure why not. Who doesn't want to save money and Comcast is my only option for TV.

Sadly I get home to find out that nothing but local channels are coming in. The Conditional Access screen shows Con:No and when I called to tell them they needed to fix the pairing on my cable card it started a three hour session of phone calls, transfers, waiting and waiting and waiting. Finally they said the "expert" would have to take over, but they were gone for the day and could call me back tomorrow if I could be home at 9:30. um... I have to work for a living, I can't stay home to fix your screw-up. Anyway, I told them I'd be home in the evening and he assured me someone would call me tomorrow night.

Having wasted the entire evening on this issue, I figured I'd send an e-mail to the Comcast Cares e-mail address. I sent an e-mail at 7:51 local time and within 45 minutes i had gotten a response back.

Hi John,

I've just sent a few signals to the cable cards. This should have resolved the problem.

Thank you,

[name removed]
NCO ECARE ANALYST 
Comcast HQ 

I was surprised to say the least, but sadly it didn't work. I wrote back and gave him the Host ID and Data values from the pairing screen and also noted that the problem was the pairing and the CON: value read NO.

I guess we'll have to wait and see what happens.

I KNEW I should never have messed around with the account. I had read that once you got it working you should NEVER change anything and doing so ran the risk of messing up the cable card pairing..... ugh! 

John


----------



## jrgutknecht

So, I did get an e-mail back from comcast cares that someone would call me back today. Unfortunately that person didn't call the daytime number I provided, they called my home number... guess what? I'm not home during the day. So when I called back when I got home the only thing she suggested was that I might have to have a SERVICE CALL to install a new cable card. 

You're kidding me, right?? Okay, whatever set it up.

She also said that she saw a ticket was still open from YESTERDAY that a "specialist" was supposed to call me back today but she couldn't tell me what time that would be. 

So she was slightly more than useless, but we'll see.....

Being impatient, I decided to call back Comcast and see if anyone could connect me to the specialist department. After all yesterday when I called, I was told "I'd transfer you to that department, but they've already left for the day" Hoping to reach this MYSTERY department before they all went home, I pursued my call through 8 different reps, including one bewilded rep in the telephone department. Finally when told that the problem "must be the cable card is defective, you should just wait for the installer to come on Saturday" I said "I DO NOT ACCEPT THAT" and was connected to a supervisor. The supervisor told me the "Specialist" were right across the hall and that he'd personally walk over there and have one of them call me right back. I was thinking...."sure you will, uh huh, I'll believe that when it happens" So I hung up and thought, well, Saturday is only two days away, I can live without TV for a couple days.

5 minutes later, the phone rang and a VERY helpful rep knew exactly what the problem was. She had me read off and confirm the host id and data values and she sent two signals to the card and within 5 minutes it was working. I tried to thank her but she said (quite honestly) that she was glad I was happy but that she was just too tired to be excited for me. She went on to explain that she was here in Tinley Park and there were only three of them in the "Same Day Dispatch" office handling ALL of Chicagoland cable card installations. She said they typically have a 30 minute wait for installer activations and that she learned everything she knew about cable cards on her own through on the job training. She was clearly a very smart and very untypical Comcast employee. I thanked her and told her I would contact corporate to commend her and suggest that they train more people to handle Cable Cards. 

It's just ridiculous to me that there are only 3 people working to activate cable cards for ALL of Chicago! That tells me they don't take Cable Cards seriously at all. And the fact that they require a service call tells me they don't care about the customer either. This should be a no brainer. Customer picks up the cable card or has it sent to them, they install it and read off two sets of numbers! how hard is that! 

At least now, if there are issues in the future, I know exactly who to ask for when I call. Hopefully they'll train some more employees how to handle Cable Cards. 

I'm glad it's working, but this is exactly why I lived with the Comcast DVR for two years, because I didn't want to have to deal with Cable Cards. Obviously Comcast wants customers to keep renting the DVR's as evidenced by their lack of support for Cable Cards..... just pathetic. 

oh well, thanks for reading and hopefully if you're in Chicago and having cablecard problems you can call and ask for same day dispatch and avoid some of these issues.

John


----------



## neil derryberry

I'll give credit where credit is due.. Comcast did a great job doing my install today. My install windows was from 11-2pm.. comcast rang the bell at 9:30am! I got a tech who had done cablecard installs before and he seemed to be an expert at his craft. He was in and out in about 40 minutes.. everything worked the first time!

The only negative.. now I'm sitting at my office. I didn't think I'd end up making it here today.


----------



## drcos

Hey guys. Is this CCI 0x03 on all premium channels (http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=427000)
just a Sarasota thing or is it on other Comcast systems?
The rep I spoke to first said it was a systemwide thing, then admitted the memo was local...

Updated at 2PM
Now I have been told by a 'manager' that this is to be a corporate wide move, based on a change in the FCC rules to take effect with the DTV transition...

I can find no changes regarding this anywhere and will contact Comcast Cares...


----------



## TallyLaddie

TallyLaddie said:


> Hmm, Comcast must have a problem systemwide. Sunday night, the last thing I watched was Cinemax. Monday morning, that was in black. When I tried to change channels, I got the initial cablecard screen saying call Comcast. Oddly, the other cablecard was working. So, like a fool, I power cycled the TiVo. Now both cards won't work. They get everything but the premiums. Called Comcast - 30 minute hold -- She told me to pull the cards and put them back in while she did something there. Several somethings there and no joy. So they are rolling a truck -- NEXT MONDAY. Looking at the card diagnostics, it looks like they are not talking to the head end. But I will have to wait what seems like forever.
> 
> Sigh.


Part 2. Technician came out today. Tried two different m cards. Neither of which would work - the TiVo thought they were both s cards. He said that at least 14 others are having problems. All 4 supervisors are involved. He could not get anything to work so he put both of the original s cards back in. I am back to everything but premium channels.
CCI code is 0x02. I'm thinking they changed that starting June 1 and that's what killed the cards.

And I will now miss the premier of Nurse Jackie with Edie Falco.

Long sigh.


----------



## pl1

TallyLaddie said:


> And I will now miss the premier of Nurse Jackie with Edie Falco.Long sigh.


DL it from amazon for free to your TiVo. I don't think it is the complete pilot, but it is at leat 1/2 hour and it is free in HD. http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B002BEJ1LM/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=digital-video&qid=1244501308&sr=8-1


----------



## drcos

TallyLaddie said:


> ...
> CCI code is 0x02. I'm thinking they changed that starting June 1


I would think that 0x02 is what they were supposed to 'increase' the copy protection to on the premium channels here on the Sarasota head-end, but they misinterpreted that and changed them to 0x03.

_Update 6/10: This indeed appears to be the case... A couple of responses yesterday from the we_can_help group, and this morning the bytes on the premium channels are back where they should be (and were)...0x02. Thanks to those concerned :up:_


----------



## macmanmk

I recently found out when trying to record a show on SpeedHD that the station is not coming through...it just shows up as blank. As a matter of fact, the same thing happens on Speed's standard def station as well. Now I know that Speed is included with my package. I called Comcast Sunday night and after sending a signal through to my TV and no improvement, they declared it must be a problem with my CableCard. They offered to set up a service visit or said I could bring the card back to the local customer care center five minutes from the house. I hate the thought of sitting around the house for four hours for a service call, but I'm also hesitant to pop the card out and exchange it for fear I'll have a problem bringing the new card back up. Besides, it seems to me that this is a programming issue on Comcast's part. I could understand if there were a whole range of stations not coming through that it might be a defective card (which has worked fine since I got it in December), but given that it's just one station and both its high def and standard def feeds makes me suspicious. What's the opinion on what I should do...bring the card back and exchange it? Call in a tech? Bug customer service some more?


----------



## bareyb

FWIW Speed doesn't work on my TiVo S3 either. The channel is there but no picture. I'll be interested to see what happens.


----------



## macmanmk

I'll tell you what happened. After calling customer service once again, they told me that Speed was in the sports package now and I'd have to pay an extra eight bucks a month. I asked when the change took effect and they said its always been in the sports tier (two minutes earlier, they told me it was supposed to be included in my regular digital package.) I knew that was crap because I've never paid for the sports package and I still have Speed programming that I haven't watched on my TiVo! At that point, I told them I wanted to cancel my service....and I was ready to. I'm sick of being nickle and dimed by these guys. So they agreed to knock the price down to three bucks a month for 12 months (I'm on another 12-month promotional rate anyhow) and issued a $25 credit to my account for not informing me of the programming change. That brought my monthly cost down to less than a buck. I was willing to live with that because I like hockey and the sports package also includes the NHL Network. So as I suspected, it was a programming change. Glad I didn't take that CableCard over to the service center this afternoon.


----------



## bareyb

Ah. So that explains it. I know I used to get it too. I guess I have a decision to make... Thanks for the update macmanmk.


----------



## jilter

dverespey said:


> Bit the bullet and bought a HD Tivo due to the digital upgrade in the SF Bay Area (Just didn't want to bother with the IR blasters and a box)
> 
> Stopped by the local Comcast office to pick up the M Card on the way home yesterday. Hooked the new Tivo up, did the guided setup, forced it to call home again about an hour later to get the latest software updates.
> 
> Once that was done I took a deep breath and prepared for the dreaded cable card insert. Followed the written and on screen directions and called the Comcast number. Gave the tech the required configuration numbers and waited. Fifteen minutes later, it worked. Holy cow, no problems.
> 
> Stayed up later than I should have playing with my new toy and coping over my old season passes.
> 
> Thanks to the early adopters, my setup went like a breeze.


May I ask where in the U.S. you are?

/barging into this thread way late:
whew...this is one long thread...if you start at the beginning.....no way do you want to mess with this issue...but perhaps time has made it better...I don't know.

I have been told by 1-800-COMCAST to go to my local Comcast office to pick up cable cards and I should have no trouble bringing them home and installing myself...is this really possible? I live in northern Chicago.


----------



## drcos

Let me add one more post to :up::up: the 'Comcast cares' group with our recent CCI snafu. The problem was fixed in a reasonable amount of time, and I even got a follow up call from our local support group making sure everything was working, and explaining the situation in more detail.

For all the complaints and problems, once you talk to the right people, the problems do seem to get corrected.


----------



## bareyb

drcos said:


> Let me add one more post to :up::up: the 'Comcast cares' group with our recent CCI snafu. The problem was fixed in a reasonable amount of time, and I even got a follow up call from our local support group making sure everything was working, and explaining the situation in more detail.
> 
> For all the complaints and problems, once you talk to the right people, the problems do seem to get corrected.


And that's the problem. The "right people" are outnumbered by the "totally incompetent people" by about 10 to 1. I don't think people feel Comcast doesn't "care". I think people just think Comcast is incompetent and poorly managed.

I do agree that once you get things going it's a very reliable service. I rarely ever get a hiccup. But I sure wouldn't want to go though the initial setup and ordering process again any time soon.


----------



## dswallow

All new customer service people should be required to intern with the Comcast Cares group so they have an opportunity to learn how to actually help solve problems instead of learning how to read scripts.


----------



## jrgutknecht

So last week after making a programming change, by cablecard stopped receiving channels. See my previous posts for details, but the short version is after about 3 hours on the phone, several e-mails to ComcastCares I finally found one person at Comcast who not only knew what the issue was, but was able to fix it within 5 minutes. 

Sometime yesterday (almost exactly a WEEK after the first incident) the problem reoccured. I called back, was able to quickly get the call escalated but the people who could fix it were already gone for the day, so now I'm again waiting and hoping somone can fix it today.

I already know someone is going to suggest we replace the cable card with a new one, but I just can't believe the cable card would just go "bad" on it's own. Does this really happen? Is it just a coincidence that exactly one week after the problem first occured (almost to the exact hour and minute) it re-occurs ?? Sounds like a billing system issue to me.

I guess we'll find out today if Comcast really cares or not. I wasn't all that impressed with their response last week, it was only my persistent phone calls that finally put me in touch with the right department to fix it, hopefully the case was documented on my account so I dont' have to go through that all again this week. 


All I can say is UGH!


----------



## aaronwt

SO I was told by Comcast that in my area they still using single stream cards. They told me they charge nothing for single stream cards. So if I switch from FIOS TV to Comcast TV my eight cards I need will cost zero.
Is this actually true? They also said when you have a multistream card they only charge around $2 for each card after the first one.
Is this info they told me correct?


----------



## Puppy76

Could be. They claim the first card is free and additional ones are around $2 each on their site and in their info, but when I tried to get one/s, they told me they only had s cards, and would charge $8 each (so needless to say I didn't do it).


----------



## CrispyCritter

aaronwt said:


> SO I was told by Comcast that in my area they still using single stream cards. They told me they charge nothing for single stream cards. So if I switch from FIOS TV to Comcast TV my eight cards I need will cost zero.
> Is this actually true? They also said when you have a multistream card they only charge around $2 for each card after the first one.
> Is this info they told me correct?


I would get it confirmed, but yes, that is a charging strategy that some Comcast franchises use. I pay nothing for my pair of S-cablecards.

Note that you will probably have to pay for 3 additional outlet fees (first one is free), but that's a separate issue from the cablecards.

The $8 a piece for S-cablecards is wrong, and should be easily fought by appealing to higher up Comcast folks (such as Comcast cares).


----------



## aaronwt

CrispyCritter said:


> I would get it confirmed, but yes, that is a charging strategy that some Comcast franchises use. I pay nothing for my pair of S-cablecards.
> 
> Note that you will probably have to pay for 3 additional outlet fees (first one is free), but that's a separate issue from the cablecards.
> 
> The $8 a piece for S-cablecards is wrong, and should be easily fought by appealing to higher up Comcast folks (such as Comcast cares).


I made sure to tell them they will be hooked to one TV. Like I did before, I'll take the four TiVos and put them in one room. It makes it much faster and easier for the cable card install. They told me as long as I only had one Tv for the install it counts as one outlet even with four TiVos. 
So after the installer leaves I'll just move the TiVos to the other two televisions.

The problem is now they are backed up on installs. They got a huge influx of installations because of the OTA digital switch today. So they can't do any new installs for a couple of weeks in my area.


----------



## TBoyd

I live in an apartment with two High Def Tivos, an S3 Ive had running for over 2 years and an HD-Tivo I got just a couple of months ago. They are in different rooms, with separate cable feeds from outside and have different types of cable cards. The S3 has two S cards and the HD has an M card. I have Comcast service close to San Jose, CA.

I have had ALL channels (at least those I watch) working FINE on my S3 for two years. When I installed the HD, that replaced a HRT-8000 (S2) Tivo, all channels also seemed to work fine.

In early May I noticed that I no longer have signal on 4 channels (again, out of those on my list). I verified this through the cablecard test menu on BOTH machines. ALL other channels are GREAT and have a nice, high signal strength listed (35dB). The no signal/missing channels are ESPN2HD (725), TNTHD (737) and two radio channels 960 and 962.

All I get when I tune to those channels is a Tivo bar saying, Searching for signal on: Cable In.  See Messages & Settings/Troubleshooting for Info.

Among things that are different between the working channels and the missing ones is that the modulation: on the Tivo Cablecard Diagnostics menu is stable at QAM 256 for the working channels but switches constantly between QAM 256 and QAM 64 for any of the missing ones.

As this happens on two entirely separate cable feeds (living room, bedroom), on two entirely different models of Tivo, set up years apart, with entirely different cable card types, and BOTH Tivo channel lists went wonky suddenly at the same time, I suggested to Comcast that theyd changed configuration in the infrastructure I was connected to.

Of course when I called I got a script-kitty. <sigh> Ive talked to Comcast several times over the weeks since and even took their suggestion to replace all three cards thinking some network update had trashed all threes cards in EXACTLY the same way.

Needless to say, the new cards worked no different and I got an agent who would not step through the Tivo advised installation sheet with me. Still, I think we got them paired fine.

Then I called the Tivo CableCard hot line and asked them if running Guided Setup again was necessary they said no. I AM beginning to wonder if I should do that just to be certain.

Convinced that there is NOTHING wrong inside my apartment, over the weekend I scheduled an appointment but had to argue with the agent who DEMANDED that I be present when the tech got here to check the signal strength outside so he could come inside and see if the problem might be there.

I called them back tonight to see what the result was, as my channels are still missing. They said the signal was OK (thats a technical term?) but they cancelled the ticket as I was not here to let the tech in so he could see that Im not LYING or an IDIOT! --- I dont have dead bodies stuffed behind the sofa or anything; Ive just spent TOO much time waiting on repair people over the years when it wasnt necessary!

I REALLY cant understand why the engineers at whatever they call the local facility that feeds my address cant look at some diagnostic screen, call me up and have me READ what the Tivo Cablecard diagnostic screens say and BLAST the RIGHT signal down the line.

So, they tell me my choices are to schedule another appointment so they can come inside and say, YUP, its just as the customer says! Uh Huh, Uh Huh!

Sorry for the long rant. Do you have any thoughts before I bend over and grease up for the Comcast tech? Can you think of ANYTHING that might be wrong inside my home? Should I run Guided Setup just to cover all bases?

Thanks for your patience.

Tim


----------



## dswallow

TBoyd said:


> I live in an apartment with two High Def Tivos, an S3 Ive had running for over 2 years and an HD-Tivo I got just a couple of months ago. They are in different rooms, with separate cable feeds from outside and have different types of cable cards. The S3 has two S cards and the HD has an M card. I have Comcast service close to San Jose, CA.
> 
> I have had ALL channels (at least those I watch) working FINE on my S3 for two years. When I installed the HD, that replaced a HRT-8000 (S2) Tivo, all channels also seemed to work fine.
> 
> In early May I noticed that I no longer have signal on 4 channels (again, out of those on my list). I verified this through the cablecard test menu on BOTH machines. ALL other channels are GREAT and have a nice, high signal strength listed (35dB). The no signal/missing channels are ESPN2HD (725), TNTHD (737) and two radio channels 960 and 962.
> 
> All I get when I tune to those channels is a Tivo bar saying, Searching for signal on: Cable In.  See Messages & Settings/Troubleshooting for Info.
> 
> Among things that are different between the working channels and the missing ones is that the modulation: on the Tivo Cablecard Diagnostics menu is stable at QAM 256 for the working channels but switches constantly between QAM 256 and QAM 64 for any of the missing ones.
> 
> As this happens on two entirely separate cable feeds (living room, bedroom), on two entirely different models of Tivo, set up years apart, with entirely different cable card types, and BOTH Tivo channel lists went wonky suddenly at the same time, I suggested to Comcast that theyd changed configuration in the infrastructure I was connected to.
> 
> Of course when I called I got a script-kitty. <sigh> Ive talked to Comcast several times over the weeks since and even took their suggestion to replace all three cards thinking some network update had trashed all threes cards in EXACTLY the same way.
> 
> Needless to say, the new cards worked no different and I got an agent who would not step through the Tivo advised installation sheet with me. Still, I think we got them paired fine.
> 
> Then I called the Tivo CableCard hot line and asked them if running Guided Setup again was necessary they said no. I AM beginning to wonder if I should do that just to be certain.
> 
> Convinced that there is NOTHING wrong inside my apartment, over the weekend I scheduled an appointment but had to argue with the agent who DEMANDED that I be present when the tech got here to check the signal strength outside so he could come inside and see if the problem might be there.
> 
> I called them back tonight to see what the result was, as my channels are still missing. They said the signal was OK (thats a technical term?) but they cancelled the ticket as I was not here to let the tech in so he could see that Im not LYING or an IDIOT! --- I dont have dead bodies stuffed behind the sofa or anything; Ive just spent TOO much time waiting on repair people over the years when it wasnt necessary!
> 
> I REALLY cant understand why the engineers at whatever they call the local facility that feeds my address cant look at some diagnostic screen, call me up and have me READ what the Tivo Cablecard diagnostic screens say and BLAST the RIGHT signal down the line.
> 
> So, they tell me my choices are to schedule another appointment so they can come inside and say, YUP, its just as the customer says! Uh Huh, Uh Huh!
> 
> Sorry for the long rant. Do you have any thoughts before I bend over and grease up for the Comcast tech? Can you think of ANYTHING that might be wrong inside my home? Should I run Guided Setup just to cover all bases?
> 
> Thanks for your patience.
> 
> Tim


Tim, you should run, not walk, to your nearest email client and send this to [email protected]. Unless you simply get lucky, you aren't getting anywhere through normal channels.

http://getsatisfaction.com/comcast/topics/getting_help_from_comcast_fast


----------



## TBoyd

I've been tweeting a bit today with Frank Eliason, the creator of @ComcastCares. He seems like a stand-up guy. 

I think I'm going to invest ONE appointment through the standard support number to come let them see there's nothing to see or be accomplished inside, while also sending my post, edited a bit to tone down the bile, to the we_can_help addy and see if double-dipping might get the job done. 

Thanks for the suggestion. You should get an award just for reading through my post to the end! ;<) 

Thanks,
Tim


----------



## jilter

I have gone against the crowd all these years standing up for Comcast while others curse them, however I now see what people are talking about.
Picked up an M-Cable card at my local office (not that easily, but the details are not important here.)
I have called and called and can not get an agent who will escalate my call to get the proper initialization to the card. As a matter of fact, the last doofus pinged my cable box and deleted months worth of saved programs! 
Comcast is insisting on sending a technician to initialize the card.
After reading thru this thread I am anticipating major problems.
I am livid that Comcast will not take care of this over the phone. There is nothing their tech can do that I would not be able to do with the right rep on the phone.

Anything on the short list I need to know to take total advantage of the technician's visit to my house tomorrow?

Jill/Chicago northern suburbs


----------



## beobuff

jilter said:


> Anything on the short list I need to know to take total advantage of the technician's visit to my house tomorrow?
> 
> Jill/Chicago northern suburbs


I would recommend that you have a good stiff drink before the tech arrives. You might also consider offering him/her one as well. It might well make the tech more amenable to calling Comcast in-house tech support instead of trying to bull through the procedure on his/her own...


----------



## jrgutknecht

jrgutknecht said:


> ...
> I guess we'll find out today if Comcast really cares or not. I wasn't all that impressed with their response last week, it was only my persistent phone calls that finally put me in touch with the right department to fix it, hopefully the case was documented on my account so I dont' have to go through that all again this week. ...


So I'm convinced Comcast doesn't really care. The only thing the Comcast corporate people did for me was set up two different service calls for today to install new cable cards. Since I wasn't sure what time I would be home, they set up two calls, which I guess shows they have the power to make certain things happen, but the just couldn't wrap their minds around the problem and that it WASN'T my cable card that was the problem it was their system.

So when I get home, there's a message on the answering machine at 3:41pm from a cable card specialist in the same office as the previous person who was able to fix the problem. He stated he was following up on the ticket that was open from the night before and he had fixed the problem and was sending a signal to my card. He said he'd call back later to follow up(did not by the way) and hung up.

I checked the Tivo and sure enough at 3:42 the picture on a program that was being recorded on one of the affected channels came in. All channels now appear to be working again.

Here's what bothers me - I still don't know what this guy did, I don't know why what the previous rep did stopped working after a week, and nobody at Comcast seems to know either.

I'm tempted to let the tech come out today and install a new cable card, but that would probably just make it worse.

I'd REALLY like this guy to call me back so I can ask him "What did you do, why did it previously stop working and how can we make sure it doesn't happen again"

So far, other than calling me to set up service appointments, the Comcast Cares e-mail has been a bust. I've gotten no explanation OR apology from anyone at Comcast for causing this problem in the first place, or reassurances it won't happen again or that they even know WHY it happened.

Also being in Chicago north suburbs, I hope Jill's installation goes better than mine has 

John


----------



## dswallow

jrgutknecht said:


> So I'm convinced Comcast doesn't really care. The only thing the Comcast corporate people did for me was set up two different service calls for today to install new cable cards. Since I wasn't sure what time I would be home, they set up two calls, which I guess shows they have the power to make certain things happen, but the just couldn't wrap their minds around the problem and that it WASN'T my cable card that was the problem it was their system.
> 
> So when I get home, there's a message on the answering machine at 3:41pm from a cable card specialist in the same office as the previous person who was able to fix the problem. He stated he was following up on the ticket that was open from the night before and he had fixed the problem and was sending a signal to my card. He said he'd call back later to follow up(did not by the way) and hung up.
> 
> I checked the Tivo and sure enough at 3:42 the picture on a program that was being recorded on one of the affected channels came in. All channels now appear to be working again.
> 
> Here's what bothers me - I still don't know what this guy did, I don't know why what the previous rep did stopped working after a week, and nobody at Comcast seems to know either.
> 
> I'm tempted to let the tech come out today and install a new cable card, but that would probably just make it worse.
> 
> I'd REALLY like this guy to call me back so I can ask him "What did you do, why did it previously stop working and how can we make sure it doesn't happen again"
> 
> So far, other than calling me to set up service appointments, the Comcast Cares e-mail has been a bust. I've gotten no explanation OR apology from anyone at Comcast for causing this problem in the first place, or reassurances it won't happen again or that they even know WHY it happened.
> 
> Also being in Chicago north suburbs, I hope Jill's installation goes better than mine has
> 
> John


I hope you address this to the Comcast Cares people; obviously they cared enough to first fix your problem, now they'll probably be able to answer the rest of your query if you give them the opportunity.


----------



## Sandylp

I've posted previously about my cablecard installation experience, but after reading other posts about over-billing, I thought I'd better check my bill. I had one M card installed in my Tivo HD, which I had heard that it was supposed to be free. Comcast charged me $6.99 for the "basic box" which I did not have, and $8.14 for an additional outlet. I called, and they said they would credit me. So, I guess it pays to give them a call and point out erroneous charges, but I wonder why they were added to the bill in the first place.


----------



## Puppy76

What type of service do you have? It's supposed to be free for the first card, and around $2 for additional ones, but they were tryin g to charge me $8/card (with basic cable).


----------



## Simms14

I found the installer and both customer service didn't know much about cable cards. I think it was because 99% of their calls and installs are cable boxes issues I had to make a few calls to comcast but here is what I had to do

1) Ask Customer Service to transfer me to the Head End, this is where I got someone who knew about the cable cards. 

2) Give them your Cable Card ID, Host ID, Data ID and S/N of the Cable Card. 

3) Tell them you need a Initialzation Hit

Once I spoke to the right person, Problem solved.:up:


----------



## mikkol

I'm contemplating switching from Comcast Digital Cable/DVR package to Tivo (the $499 father day package) but I wonder will I save any $$ here in North Seattle area? What options would I need to have and how much do they charge for them?
As of today, I pay about $105 for my digital cable + DVR from Comcast ($16.99 for Comcast Digital, $55.75 for Basic Cable, $15.95 for DVR plus $15.48 for misc taxes/fees).

How much is your cable bill?


----------



## Jack D

I'm in Montgomery County, MD. I went through hell to get the two cable cards installed on my S3 way back when they first hit the market.

Now several years later I just got a TIVO HD. Set up the appointment with CC to install an M-Series card. At the same time they were supposed to install a DOCSIS3 modem so that I could get higher speed Internet.

Guy shows up (one of the contractors--not an employee of CC). No modem (He thought since I already have Internet service there is no need for the modem that is on the order). He's never installed a cable card and actually tells me he has no interest in learning since he doesn't make as much money doing card installations as he does other sorts of service calls. I have to walk him through the entire thing.

The process goes very smoothly and quickly (since I know what I'm doing) except that the premium channels are not coming through. He wants to leave saying that it takes about 30 minutes for them to come on line. I politely insist that this is not true. Several phone calls and a long time later he finally gets a CC dispatcher who knows how to adjust my account so that the channels come through.

Pretty awful. I was hoping that after three years of doing this with people who have TIVOs that CC would get better at it. I suppose compared to last time which took several visits from CC it is somewhat better but still.....

Since this is the cable card thread I won't even go into the part about the DOCSIS3 modem but it's an even sadder story.


----------



## bgmncwj

I have to say after being told I could do a self install, and driving a half hour to my local comcast office only to be told they have to professionally install cablecards I was impressed come Thursday. Comcast tech showed up and saw odd signal levels, so he replaced the main line into the house then installed and activated my cablecard with no problems. All in all the install took about 2 hrs but the actual cablecard activation only took 10-15 minutes. All of my channels work great including my premiums. After the experience I had with Mediacom I expected the worst and was pleasantly surprised. Nicely played Comcast.


----------



## jon96cobra

Possibly moving into Montgomery County, MD and wondering how they Deal with Cable card install do they let the user install them or do they send a truck? I currently have Cox and they only allow a truck role for install of cards.

Also Does Comcast offer the M cable Cards?


----------



## stujac

Montgomery County, where???? In PA? If so, there are different cable co's servicing the area; in my area, Willow Grove Comcast they will not give you the cards; requires a truck roll.


----------



## Jack D

jon96cobra said:


> Possibly moving into Montgomery County and wondering how they Deal with Cable card install do they let the user install them or do they send a truck? I currently have Cox and they only allow a truck role for install of cards.
> 
> Also Does Comcast offer the M cable Cards?


I assume Montgomery Co., MD. Yes you have schedule a service visit. Yes they do have M-series cards.


----------



## MPSAN

Well, every time I call I get a different answer. My 3 TiVo HD's are going to be here Thursday. I want them to run a few days and then get M-Cards. I called Comcast and was told the first was free and the other 2 would cost me a Monthly charge. Then they said a tech would come out to install the cards.

When I checked again the rep said the cards would be $6.99/Month...the same as a HD STB. When I told her that by law they could only charge no more than $2.05 she informed me she was a top ten employee in her group and has been there 2 years so knew how it worked. However she said I could drive down to the office and pick up my cards any time.

My last call said that only the first S-Card was free, but my 3 M-Cards would be $1.79 each/month and that I had to have a tech come.

I can not believe that every time you call them you get a different answer and each person insists they are the one who knows how it is supposed to work!


----------



## CraigK

MPSAN said:


> Well, every time I call I get a different answer.


I'm in the Seattle area and pay $1.79 for my first card (w/Digital Preferred including one digital set-top box). I have the set-top box off a splitter so I can use On-Demand. If I didn't have the set-top box I believe the first card would be no charge.

When I got the second TiVo HD, Comcast tried to charge me for a second outlet ($5.10) *and* cablecard ($1.79). Their literature says "Digital Additional Outlet Service includes 1 Digital Set-Top Receiver and Remote, or CableCARD." I called and Comcast fixed that on my bill.

I picked up both of my M-Cards at Comcast and did the installs myself. It's a good idea to have the TiVo HDs up and running for a few days to get guide and software updates all taken care of before you do the cablecards. When you do the guided setup there is an option for installing cablecards later. If you pick up the cablecards in person you should be able to confirm what the charge will be then.

I had no real problems getting my TiVo HDs up and running like some of the folks in this thread. The Comcast people I've dealt with have been both helpful and knowledgeable. It seems to really be a regional difference when some of the folks in this thread post their horror stories. Probably has to do with the type of equipment that Comcast is using and the knowledge of the their employees.

Seattle (and Portland, hopefully) seems to be one of the better Comcast locations at least in my experience.

Good Luck!


----------



## MitchV

MPSAN said:


> I can not believe that every time you call them you get a different answer and each person insists they are the one who knows how it is supposed to work!


It makes no sense.

I live in Virginia (just south of Richmond), and it is cheaper for me to have a cablecard and Tivo than any of their HDMI equipment.

I recently had a cable card installed and I told the technician that I would use my old Comcast DVR as a reciver for another television in order to pick up the digital channels - DVR service had already been discontinued.

I had been charged about $16 a month for the box and service. My next bill comes and now I am being charged a little over $20 a month for the same box _without_ the service!

Furthermore, I recently swapped out a digital receiver for a newer model with an HDMI output... and my monthly equipment fee increased from $6.95 to just under $15 a month!

I call Comcast, the rep can offer no explanation... but she does confirm that for a $20 installation fee I can have a technician come out, install a multi-stream card (I get a free one for each outlet), and suffer no monthly equipment charge.

I'd rather pay TiVo than Comcast... it also effectively kills any chance Comcast has that I will ever use their VOD. They can _keep_ their own equipment.


----------



## MPSAN

Thank you both. Well, I was told that the 1 free card was 1 tuner. So, with our TiVo HD being two tuners I could get 2 s-cards with 1 free, or 1 M-Card with the first half being free! It makes no sense. I was told that I could not go down and just get my cards.

I believe that when I get my TiVo's Thursday, I will do the setup and tell it I will install the cards later and then let them run for a few days!

I still have no idea what is going to happen here!


----------



## pdhenry

MitchV said:


> I told the technician that I would use my old Comcast DVR as a reciver for another television in order to pick up the digital channels - DVR service had already been discontinued.
> 
> I had been charged about $16 a month for the box and service. My next bill comes and now I am being charged a little over $20 a month for the same box _without_ the service!


Maybe some of that delta is becuse you had digital service on one outlet before (the DVR) and now you have digital service on two outlets (the DVR on one, the TiVo on the other). That costs extra on Comcast.


----------



## jon96cobra

Jack D said:


> I assume Montgomery Co., MD. Yes you have schedule a service visit. Yes they do have M-series cards.


Thanks. Yeah in MD. I have Cox now and they didn't carry the M-series cards at the time I got it and I didn't want to have another service call just to swap it out they also have a cisco tuner box so Tivo users can get all the HD stations you get with there DVR.


----------



## BobHD

I recently began considering a TIVO HD DVR after I found out how much it was going to cost to add another crappy Comcast Motorola DVR to our second HDTV ($15.95 + $6.99= $22.94) per month. That ticked me off to the point where I want to replace my current Comcast DVR just to reduce my spend with them. I found out the TIVO can be connected to our home network and we can pick up the recorded shows for the second TV. My son works for Best Buy and can get a really good deal on both the TIVO HD unit and the monthly service. The monthly cable card rent is cheap enough but then I read that the cable companies don't always map all their new HD channels to the cable card. Can anyone out there confirm or advise on this matter?


----------



## dswallow

BobHD said:


> I recently began considering a TIVO HD DVR after I found out how much it was going to cost to add another crappy Comcast Motorola DVR to our second HDTV ($15.95 + $6.99= $22.94) per month. That ticked me off to the point where I want to replace my current Comcast DVR just to reduce my spend with them. I found out the TIVO can be connected to our home network and we can pick up the recorded shows for the second TV. My son works for Best Buy and can get a really good deal on both the TIVO HD unit and the monthly service. The monthly cable card rent is cheap enough but then I read that the cable companies don't always map all their new HD channels to the cable card. Can anyone out there confirm or advise on this matter?


What you're referring to is deployment of Switched Digital Video -- CableCARDs can tune it but only with additional hardware to interface with the head-end in order to coordinate the process since there's no static channel assignment -- it exists only when at least one customer connected to the local headend wants to watch it.

Switched Digital Video isn't limited to HD but can apply to any digital channel.

Comcast appears to have decided not to deploy Switched Digital Video system-wide and instead is clearing out analog channels to recover the bandwidth to use for digital channels, including HD. But even in those markets where Comcast has been testing Switched Digital Video, they have adapters to connect to TiVo's that permit the TiVo receiver to control Switched Digital Video channels.

One thing you should be aware of is that some channels mark programs to prevent them from being copied from one DVR to another. So there's a chance not every program you record on one unit would be transferrable to the other. Otherwise the only thing you do lose is access to PPV and OnDemand programming, unless you keep a Comcast receiver around for access to that stuff.


----------



## zabolots

I'm in the Chicago 'burbs and am getting ready to move into a new home. I need to call Comcast to get service (previous owner had Dish). Can I order new service with CableCards and Tivo HD or do I first need to do some basic service with one of their boxes and then change over to CableCards/TiVo? 

Any tips for increasing my changes of success would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks...Scott


----------



## Jack D

jon96cobra said:


> Thanks. Yeah in MD. I have Cox now and they didn't carry the M-series cards at the time I got it and I didn't want to have another service call just to swap it out they also have a cisco tuner box so Tivo users can get all the HD stations you get with there DVR.


Don't know what you mean that with a Cisco tuner box Tivo users can get all the HD stations you get with DVR. I thought I got all the same stations with my TIVO that I got with my Moto DVR.

Oh you must be referring to SDV. I didn't think Comcast had that in Montgomery Co. MD. So you mean Cox is doing SDV?


----------



## MPSAN

pdhenry said:


> Maybe some of that delta is becuse you had digital service on one outlet before (the DVR) and now you have digital service on two outlets (the DVR on one, the TiVo on the other). That costs extra on Comcast.


No, I do not get my TiVo's 'til Thursday, but I now have 3 outlets with the service...2 Comcast HD DVR's and an HD STB.


----------



## dswallow

BobHD said:


> Is it true that the new TIVO Series 3 HD DVRs will allow PPV and OnDemand?


I doubt you'll see that happen for quite some time (like probably not even in 2010), except perhaps in the sense of the Comcast version of TiVo software that can run on their hardware, at least.


----------



## 55bish

Richmond, VA I have one TiVo HD series 3 and one TiVo HD I have a total of 3CableCards. My cable bill has changed this month. I have a premium package and was paying $15.00 a month to add HD to the Package. This month they changes the charge for the HD to 0 and have start charging each CableCard $8.99 if I want to access HD. They also doubled the cost on the Standard def boxes. I had a grandfather policy on my account in the past which they decided they would just not honor anymore as of January. That include my service with 2 receiver included at no charge. With all of these new charges my bill was raised $60. since January with no service changes. I have been a with Comcast for ten years here and also had them in my last location for many years. I brought back two Boxes that I rented from them yesterday and now my TiVo's are not getting the HD service. I have called and told them how to fix the problem repeatedly. They told me HD is not available on TiVo's with their cards. I have had It for 3 years. They say they have confirmed and It is not possible. I am watching it on one cablecard now. The other two do not work. The total of my bill is $177. now. I told them that that price is more the their best package with phone and Internet and all of my devices. They really do not care. Two years ago I had everything with comcast and had lots of trouble with Internet. My whole neighborhood would keep getting kicked off. They said it was our router. I bought a new router. Same problem. Told them while I was talking on the phone I was watching Verizon putting in Fios and I would switch if my service wasn't fixed. They said Switch. I did. I would not switch my cable however because they didn't charge for CableCards. Now Verizon is charging $3.99 for cablecards. HD is no additional charge. I told comcast if they were going to charge me I would have to switch. They told me I had better make sure I check and compare. I did I will save a considerable amount of money and have much more service Plus Internet and phone for less than just the TV with Comcast. I have to wait two weeks for the install and comcast can't figure out how to get my HD back on. I believe they don't train their people because the trouble they cause people with TiVo makes more and more people just give in to using their DVR's and it makes them be able to tell the FCC that people do not want CableCards which supports some of the positions they are taking in not needed to make the two way CableCards. 
They are now charging for all Access to HD instead of for HD service. I know Lots of people just don't really care but this is crazy and I have had to devote 5 days and dozen of hours to dealing with this issue. I thought that by law cablecard had to be a minimal charge and they are charging me the same price as their set top boxes are charged. I payed for my box I do not need to rent it. I have a friend who connected Two HD TiVo's one week ago with the same cable as me and he was told there would be no charge for cablecards. Even though Comcast has decide to charge me $8.99 I was told 7 different amounts by different Comcast employees in the last 5 days. I have told them if it is multiple choice I choose free. In order to give low prices to new customers they are willing to loose long time customers. Very sad.


----------



## Yuterald

I have 2 HDTIVO's and recently one has had some issues. Yesterday was the
second time in about 2 months that the same one 'lost' all our pay stations
(except ShowtimeHD). That's the strange thing - both times we lost all digital
and HD pay stations except ShowtimeHD. We still have ESPNHD, ESPN2HD, but no
FoodHD. The other HDTIVO (and motoDVR) are fine. Last time this happened I had
to call several times and it wasn't until several hours later (overnight) that
it was 'fine' again.
Before I call Comcast tonight to haggle with them to get someone who knows how
to send the signal from the header etc does anyone think it might be the MCard
(cablecard) or (what I hope not) the HDTIVO?


----------



## 55bish

I am sure it is the Coding that they are using. That Is how I got into this mess. I called to say just a few of my channels stopped working. I think it is almost never the cards. I have reused the cards that they claim were bad and they have worked when you get the right person to send the signal. Yesterday I talked to them 4 times before I found a person who know what they were doing for the first card. Not so much on the other cards.


----------



## Yuterald

55bish said:


> I am sure it is the Coding that they are using. That Is how I got into this mess. I called to say just a few of my channels stopped working. I think it is almost never the cards. I have reused the cards that they claim were bad and they have worked when you get the right person to send the signal. Yesterday I talked to them 4 times before I found a person who know what they were doing for the first card. Not so much on the other cards.


ok - this is what i did - i sent an email to my better half to do this:
Call comcast
1) Ask Customer Service to transfer me to the Head End, this is where I got someone who knew about the cable cards.

2) Give them your Cable Card ID, Host ID, Data ID and S/N of the Cable Card.

3) Tell them you need a Initialzation Hit
- 
She did and she emailed me back:

"Its fixed. He said it shouldnt happen again. It had to do with some changes in their system. Took him 10 seconds after I gave him the info he needed."


----------



## 55bish

I did all of that but it they don't have to right coding in then those channels wont work and mine do not.


----------



## TrillJester

Hi,

Santa Cruz, CA area here. Just got a Tivo HD, went down to my local office this morning and got 2 M-Cards. Went home, installed just 1 of them and after a bit of confusion, I was able to get going. The Comcast tech was fairly competent and stayed with me on the line while I verified my channels. I finally noticed a problem after I got off the phone with him. (Figures!). I'm missing my ESPN channels and basically all of my HD channels above their "basic" HD package. Then I got a 161-3 (I think) error.

My TiVo was downloading a service update and what not. Should I check it again after it applies the service update and then call Comcast or should I call them immediately and figure out what's going on now?


----------



## MitchV

55bish said:


> I thought that by law cablecard had to be a minimal charge and they are charging me the same price as their set top boxes are charged.


That is true. I live in Chester (not too far south from you) and I will be turning in my digital receivers on Friday for the same crazy costs you described.

If you check the Comcast website, it states that you can be provided one cable card, at no charge, per outlet. Each additional card is supposed to be $2 and change.

I think you've been talking to the wrong people. It seems to be hit and miss (mostly miss) with Comcast.

If FIOS was available for me, I'd switch to Verizon as quickly as possible.


----------



## Jack D

MitchV said:


> If FIOS was available for me, I'd switch to Verizon as quickly as possible.


You think Verizon is better? I have been investigating making the switch from Comcast to FIOS. My neighbor has FIOS so I know it is available in my area.

I put in my address at the FIOS web site and get an error message that it can't find that address (not that service is not available there but as if my address doesn't exist).

I call up the FIOS 800 number and they swear up and down that there is no service available.

I talk to my neighbor who gives me the name of one service rep who handles our area. He seems to be the only CSR at Verizon who is aware that they have the service in my area.

Apparently Verizon haven't got around to fixing/enter the code into their system so they are systematically turning away potential customers......I wonder what it would be like to actually to get an install. Not confidence inspiring so far.....


----------



## MitchV

Jack D said:


> You think Verizon is better?


I would hope that it is. I believe the channel lineup is better, the Internet packages offer more bandwidth, I don't believe you run the risk of a weak signal (like I have with Comcast).

I've got an aunt and uncle in Richmond who went with FIOS and I've heard no complaints.

I suppose the biggest factor is that I've always felt like Comcast tries to stick it to me at every opportunity. I get nickel and dime'd to death, I find their past network management policies to be invasive, and every time I have a problem I have to wade through menus and wait on hold only to be served by somebody who doesn't know what they are doing.

Here's an example... I knew I was going to be working out of town the first half of this week, so last Thursday I scheduled a cablecard install for Friday (tomorrow). I have received no less than FOUR automated phone calls confirming that service in my area was restored, and if I failed to push the right number, my standing appointment will be canceled.

There is a reason why most of the people on my street pay for satellite TV over Comcast.


----------



## Jack D

MitchV said:


> I would hope that it is. I believe the channel lineup is better, the Internet packages offer more bandwidth, I don't believe you run the risk of a weak signal (like I have with Comcast).
> 
> I've got an aunt and uncle in Richmond who went with FIOS and I've heard no complaints.
> 
> I suppose the biggest factor is that I've always felt like Comcast tries to stick it to me at every opportunity. I get nickel and dime'd to death, I find their past network management policies to be invasive, and every time I have a problem I have to wade through menus and wait on hold only to be served by somebody who doesn't know what they are doing.
> 
> Here's an example... I knew I was going to be working out of town the first half of this week, so last Thursday I scheduled a cablecard install for Friday (tomorrow). I have received no less than FOUR automated phone calls confirming that service in my area was restored, and if I failed to push the right number, my standing appointment will be canceled.
> 
> There is a reason why most of the people on my street pay for satellite TV over Comcast.


FIOS performance might be better--I don't know yet--but I wouldn't count on their customer service being better. That's all I was saying.


----------



## melissa12345

hi

i am trying to figure this out....when i went into our local comcast office ,,i was told no fee for it and mo monthly charges for the 1 St. card...but every month now i am being charged for a tivo m-card???


----------



## NewbieInTheATL

melissa12345 said:


> hi
> 
> i am trying to figure this out....when i went into our local comcast office ,,i was told no fee for it and mo monthly charges for the 1 St. card...but every month now i am being caharged for a tivo m-card???


The first card should be free. Call them and have them remove it from your bill.


----------



## melissa12345

NewbieInTheATL said:


> The first card should be free. Call them and have them remove it from your bill.


i have called them but they say its a mcard and they dont just give FREE cards,I THINK IT BECAUSE I STOP THEY HD DVR AND WHEN WITH MY OWN TIVO HD


----------



## NewbieInTheATL

melissa12345 said:


> i have called them but they say its a mcard and they dont just give FREE cards,I THINK IT BECAUSE I STOP THEY HD DVR AND WHEN WITH MY OWN TIVO HD


Not surprising as when I did the same, they were still charging me for their DVR and an additional HDTV fee, and the cablecard. A couple of phone calls later I managed to speak to somebody who was able to sort it out but you definitely should not be charged for the first cablecard, even if it's an M card. I remember seeing something on their website that stated the same so you could probably present this to them as justification. Good luck!


----------



## pstemari

I've been on the phone w Comcast four times, w TiVo twice, and had Comcast techs out here for hours yesterday, and still no one seems to be able to get my cablecard set up correctly.

The card appears to be recognizing the validation and initialization msgs OK, but never gets a channel map. I'm in South King County, WA.

The pertinent info from the card menu is:



Code:


          Conditional Access
     Unit Address:000-03348-44738-059
     Encryption: DES
     Con:Yes EBCP:Yes Val:V 0x1A

(The Con and Val settings change to No and back to Yes after sending the validate and init msgs, so the card appears to be getting messages.)



Code:


          Network Setup

     OOB Mode: OOBGTC: OOB
     2-Way Established: Unknown
     OOB LKC: 75.250
     OOB Status: IDLE

     EMM PID: 1 0x1503
     Messages: 2526

     VCTID: 71 VCT Rcvd: 0

(Messages counter increases whenever I revisit the screen.)



Code:


         CableCARD(tm) Pairing

     In order to start cable service
     for this device, please contact
     your cable provider


     CableCARD ID: 000-334-844-738-8
     Host ID: 035-011-968-096-4
     Data: 300-485-826-77

     UnitAddress: 000-03348-44738-059
     Card S/N: MA0716CAKF48
     eCM MAC: -:-:-:-:-:-
     Host MAC: 00:00:00:00:00:00
     Host Type: 1-Way RF only

The relevant bits out of the DVR diagnostics are:



Code:


   CableCARD:                   1
   Module State:                Operating Normally
   Module Mode:                 M-Mode
   Decrypt RecordChannels:      None
   Channel List Received:       No
   VCT ID:                      -

From the TiVo diagnostics page, this looks like the card is working OK, but it's not receiving a channel map. How do I translate that to Comcast-speak to get them to send the right stuff? The tech was talking to their "Addressability" group yesterday, which I assume is the head end people who ought to understand this.

I did send an email to We_Can_Help(at)cable.comcast.com, but they just acknowledged it a few minutes ago.


----------



## hillstrubl

comcast specific question (I'm in DC)
With my TivoHD and the current Multistream Cable card everything is working, do I need a tuning adapter? what does the adapter actually do (I know it facilitates 2-way communication, but what does that actually mean? would I get any additional features?


----------



## Jack D

hillstrubl said:


> comcast specific question (I'm in DC)
> With my TivoHD and the current Multistream Cable card everything is working, do I need a tuning adapter? what does the adapter actually do (I know it facilitates 2-way communication, but what does that actually mean? would I get any additional features?


I'm in Montgomery co, MD right across the line from DC. Don't need a tuning adapter. I doubt that you do either or Comcast DC would have informed you.

From the TIVO site:

"A Tuning Adapter is a small set top box that gives your CableCARD-equipped HD TiVo DVR the ability to request switched digital video (SDV) channels. Like CableCARDs, Tuning Adapters are part of the digital cable system, so they must be issued by your cable provider."

There is more information in the SDV FAQ.


----------



## SimMayor

pstemari has described my problem exactly, down to living in King County... is there a chance that the problem is location-based? Virtually everything about the description matches what I'm seeing (minus the obvious differences--s/n, etc.--of course). Comcast customer support just keeps telling me "I just sent the three signals, so it should work now." I tried this with single channel cards yesterday, and now for 5 hours today with two different multi-channel cards, and I can't get a channel map to load.

Now they're trying to convince me that the problem must be with my TiVo, but if others are having the same problem, that doesn't seem right either. I've read elsewhere that the cards might need to be blanked and have their firmware updated, but that's second and third-hand info, and the people I've spoken with say that's not possible (big surprise).

Does anybody out there have any info on how Comcast can get us the right channel maps? The best they're offering me right now is to send someone out as soon as possible (which right now is July 9!) to take a look at things, and that's just not acceptable. Part of the reason I wanted the series 3 TiVo was to record a show that's starting next week


----------



## CrispyCritter

SimMayor said:


> pstemari has described my problem exactly, down to living in King County... is there a chance that the problem is location-based?


Absolutely possible. If you two are willing, you should exchange real-life identities with each other via PM, and each report the other's experiences. That should get your problems escalated to the proper folks - it's clear that SimMayor's at least have not.


----------



## janry

Yesterday I found I was not receiving some of my Comcast premium channels. When I turned to HBO and Starz, I'd get the invalid authorization message. So, I called Comcast and the guy immediately knew the problem. He said they had signed new contracts with some of the premium services and had to re-scan all the installed cable cards and their computer missed some. He needed some information from my TiVo screens and said within 20 minutes I'd be back in business. I was. 

While it was refreshing to have gotten someone at Comcast who knew what they were doing, I am wondering if something else isn't afoot. Anyone heard of this and know what might be the result?

I have a feeling I am no longer going to be able to transfer recordings from those channels. Just a guess and I'll try sometime soon. Would they need to do something like this. I thought they could just change a CCI flag on their end. I'm probably being paranoid.


----------



## pdhenry

janry said:


> So, I called Comcast and the guy immediately knew the problem.


This was just someone you got when you called 1-800-COMCAST?

I'm not getting Hallmark HD that Tivo says is in my lineup (it's not really critical since I seldom/never watch Hallmark) but I've been afraid to call since based on my initial CC install experience I expect them to be clueless and/or biased against supporting TiVo.


----------



## janry

pdhenry said:


> This was just someone you got when you called 1-800-COMCAST?


I called the local Comcast number.


----------



## 55bish

janry said:


> I called the local Comcast number.


I think you should check your bill next month to see if they change your billing. That is what happened to me. I called over and over again to get different people to tell them that $8.99 per cablecard was wrong even on their website it says first free second $2.00. They refused to change the fee. Today I finally have my FIOS and it is so much better than Comcast. I brought back all of my settop boxes and cablecards today and this is the nicest they have ever been to me. They told me to come back as some as my contract runs out. I tried not to switch but they would not budge. The FIOS tech never complained once about installing Cablecard in Tivo and he didn't leave until everything was working. It took seven hours and no fee for install. There is one problem only which I also had with Comcast and that is The Fox News Channel HD. That channel freeze and has audio cuts. I am seeing others with this same problem. The regular Fox News and all other Fox Channels work fine. They are the best picture I have had ever had except for watching B-ray.


----------



## janry

55bish said:


> I think you should check your bill next month to see if they change your billing. That is what happened to me. I called over and over again to get different people to tell them that $8.99 per cablecard was wrong even on their website it says first free second $2.00. They refused to change the fee. Today I finally have my FIOS and it is so much better than Comcast. I brought back all of my settop boxes and cablecards today and this is the nicest they have ever been to me. They told me to come back as some as my contract runs out. I tried not to switch but they would not budge. The FIOS tech never complained once about installing Cablecard in Tivo and he didn't leave until everything was working. It took seven hours and no fee for install. There is one problem only which I also had with Comcast and that is The Fox News Channel HD. That channel freeze and has audio cuts. I am seeing others with this same problem. The regular Fox News and all other Fox Channels work fine. They are the best picture I have had ever had except for watching B-ray.


Well, we always check our cable bill. But, our Comcast office is pretty good. I was even able to self-install the cable card.


----------



## Fingal

I've been on limited basic for years and have been pretty happy there.

I've got a Tivo HD and have been getting HD channels (8-1, 10-1,-2,-3) for a while now, but no guide data.

After researching and reading this thread i found that I needed a cable card to get the guide data for those channels.

Comcast refused to give me cable cards for the limited basic plan, saying i needed to be on a digital plan. The intro digital plan was more than I wanted to pay.

As of July 1 this year Comcast finally released a Digital Economy plan that was in my price range. And, with that I could get a Cablecard.

Placed the order, the guy came (today) and installed the card (it was a multistream card, even), no probelms there. took him about 30 minutes total, knew exactly what he was doing ,etc.

He left before I re-ran guided setup saying "we don't support the tivo, you'll need to do the guided setup yourself".

I ran the guided setup, and lo-and behold my 8-1, -2, -3 HD channels were gone!!!

I called comcast - the first person said "those are only over the air channels, we don't broadcast those.."

I told them that was BS for a number reasons.
* My cable comes in to my Tivo HD, and i told it to only scan cable and these channels showed up).
* I actually get guide info for my OTA channels.


We argued a bit, but I really don't have patience for that sort of thing. so I just told them i wanted to cancel my upgrade.

They transferred me to someone new, who conceded that those were in-fact Comcast channels, but that they couldn't enable it on my system under any plan without me getting an HD box or cable box.

So, I finished by just canceling the upgrade and went back to limited basic. 
No guide data is better than no channels, or channels + a box.

Next step will be the fight to get all the charges removed from my bill.


----------



## 1283

Fingal said:


> I ran the guided setup, and lo-and behold my 8-1, -2, -3 HD channels were gone!!!


Those are NOT Comcast channel numbers. Have you checked channels in the 7xx region?


----------



## Fingal

c3 said:


> Those are NOT Comcast channel numbers. Have you checked channels in the 7xx region?


I thought maybe they were renamed and went through the list. No luck.

Also, you'd think the tech could have said "oh, Fox HD would be 7XX"

I'm confused how they could not be comcast channel numbers.


----------



## dswallow

Fingal said:


> I'm confused how they could not be comcast channel numbers.


Comcast doesn't use any tuner that shows cable channel numbers like that. Those are over-the-air channel numbers. In your TiVo HD when you are watching a channel with that numbering (channel "dash" number), you are tuned to an over-the-air digital channel, received by the 8VSB tuner inside the TiVo HD connected to the over-the-air antenna input.

For all channels, guide data comes from TiVo -- typically over the internet connection you've plugged it into, or via the phone line connection if you don't have the TiVo connected to the internet. It never comes from the cable company.

The only thing delivered via the cable company about the channels (other than the actual channel content itself) is the mapping information the TiVo HD receiver needs to actually tune to a specific channel number. That mapping information comes to the TiVo HD via the CableCARD.

If you see guide data for your cable channels on your TiVo, but not for your over-the-air channels, then either the TiVo guide data containing channel information for your area is missing the necessary information about your over-the-air channels, or you have not configured the region properly during guided setup such that the TiVo doesn't know what the correct over-the-air channels it should be mapping to guide information.


----------



## Fingal

dswallow said:


> Comcast doesn't use any tuner that shows cable channel numbers like that. Those are over-the-air channel numbers. In your TiVo HD when you are watching a channel with that numbering (channel "dash" number), you are tuned to an over-the-air digital channel, received by the 8VSB tuner inside the TiVo HD connected to the over-the-air antenna input.
> [snip]
> If you see guide data for your cable channels on your TiVo, but not for your over-the-air channels, then either the TiVo guide data containing channel information for your area is missing the necessary information about your over-the-air channels, or you have not configured the region properly during guided setup such that the TiVo doesn't know what the correct over-the-air channels it should be mapping to guide information.


I think I must not be being clear.

I plug my tivo into my cable.
I say "scan cable channels"
I get 8-1 with no guide data.

I plug my tivo into my antenna 
I say "scan antenna channels" 
I get 8-1 data WITH guide data.

If i plug both my cable and antenna into my Tivo I get (In my channel display.)
8-1 [no guide data]
8-1 [with guide data]

I'm 99.9999% sure that Chn 8-1 "with guide data" option is my 
antenna because
1. It tells me it's over the air in the info (don't have the exact verbage 
right now)
2. It frequently goes black/loses signal/ etc. Exactly like you would expect form OTA
3. If i turn off my antenna i lose the channel.

Now Chn 8-1 with the "no guide data".
I NEVER lose the signal.
It shows up when I tell my tv to scan for channels on cable.

Somehow, the -1 channels are coming in over cable.


----------



## a68oliver

If you have cablecards properly installed and configured, Comcast should remap the 8-1 channel number (which is the designation the channel uses off the air) to a cable channel number. It would be somethinng like 7xx or 9xx. Without properly working cablecards, you can scan for cable and get numbers like 8-1. HOWEVER, guide data is not supported for those channels. You must have cablecards working to get guide data on digital cable channels. They are not needed for digital off the air channels.

IIRC, you cannot scan for cable channels if you have cablecards installed.

Didn't you already cancel the cablecards/digital service?


----------



## Fingal

a68oliver said:


> If you have cablecards properly installed and configured, Comcast should remap the 8-1 channel number (which is the designation the channel uses off the air) to a cable channel number. It would be somethinng like 7xx or 9xx. Without properly working cablecards, you can scan for cable and get numbers like 8-1. HOWEVER, guide data is not supported for those channels. You must have cablecards working to get guide data on digital cable channels. They are not needed for digital off the air channels.


Yes - that's exactly how I understood it.

But when I called comcast they couldn't tell me what the channels would be mapped to. And I wasn't able to find them. After further pressing they told me that If i wanted HD channels (which what 8-1 would be for me like NBC HD or whatever) I'd need the HD box/plan.



a68oliver said:


> IIRC, you cannot scan for cable channels if you have cablecards installed.


Correct, it doesn't let you scan at all.



a68oliver said:


> Didn't you already cancel the cablecards/digital service?


Yes, so I can't experiment anymore.


----------



## drhankz

Fingal said:


> But when I called comcast they couldn't tell me what the channels would be mapped to. .


You can find that out YOURSELF - *Just go to THIS PAGE* Enter you 
location information and you will GET the Entire Channel Line for 
your area.


----------



## inaka

In my area all the Comcast HD channels are in the 700's.

702, 705, 707, etc.

if you're trying to view an HD channel that's 8-1, 8-2, that's not a Comcast channel, but OTA.


----------



## JoeyJoJo

Quick question about CableCard costs.

I am switching to Comcast on the 18th, and just picked up a TiVo HD. Customer service is still working on my account to make sure they bring out CableCards, but because I signed up for their promo TriplePlay, they're having trouble because the CCs have to be set up as "primary" and for some reason the rep who I spoke to the first time didn't set it up right. I figure I've got all week to hound them to get it right.

One thing that I'm curious about is if there are any other folks in this area with CableCards from Comcast. They quoted me $6.95 per card, but the FAQ on their website says the first one is free and a second one would be about $2.

Can anyone in the Southern NH area comment on what they are paying for CableCards?

Thanks.


----------



## secondclaw

Not same state, but .. I am paying 6.95 per card now - thats their HDTV fee. They told me that the HD fee is necessary to get the cards. They also charge about $2 for 'cable card tracking' for both cards. Seems like yours is a similar deal.



JoeyJoJo said:


> Quick question about CableCard costs.
> 
> I am switching to Comcast on the 18th, and just picked up a TiVo HD. Customer service is still working on my account to make sure they bring out CableCards, but because I signed up for their promo TriplePlay, they're having trouble because the CCs have to be set up as "primary" and for some reason the rep who I spoke to the first time didn't set it up right. I figure I've got all week to hound them to get it right.
> 
> One thing that I'm curious about is if there are any other folks in this area with CableCards from Comcast. They quoted me $6.95 per card, but the FAQ on their website says the first one is free and a second one would be about $2.
> 
> Can anyone in the Southern NH area comment on what they are paying for CableCards?
> 
> Thanks.


----------



## stujac

Also not in the same state but in my case I pay nothing for the cc. Maybe this is because I kept their box but when my "deal" ran out I shot up to $110 p month for top tier digital + hbo + their box and it shows a 0.00 under cable card and a 0.00 under "additional outlet".


----------



## secondclaw

I had that also until last month ... Back in the beginning of the year they charged me for additional DO, but they dropped it, so I paid on ly 6.95 per card - no other fees. Last month they added a $2 charge for CC tracking.



stujac said:


> it shows a 0.00 under cable card and a 0.00 under "additional outlet".


----------



## stujac

Yeah, I'm afraid of that. I guess I can return their box as I only use it for one show.


----------



## ffitzgerald3

I am in the suburban Chicago area.
Comcast does (by law) carry the over the air signal for local HD stations with the same numbers as the over the air signal, 5.1 etc. If you hook the incoming cable to your Tivo or Digital tunner TV with no cable box you will see them. (with no Tivo guide data). They rearranged numbers last year so they match the OTA station numbers.
If you get the basic digital package which used to be the extended basic package + digital starter you get a free multistream card for Tivo which remaps the local HD stations to the Comcast channel numbers, with guide data. 
I pay for the basic package- about $65/month including local taxes. There is no charge for the cable card , outlet fee, HD charge or Comcast box charge
I split the incomming cable to feed both the Tivo and the TV so I can record 2 shows and watch a third live program. If I watch directly on the TV I just tune to the OTA channel number rather than the Comcast number that I use with Tivo.


----------



## andcbii

I have a TiVo HD XL and have comcast in the Chicago suburbs. I wanted a CableCARD so i could get program info for HD channels. Currently i'm only paying for basic service, channels 2-21. Even though i'm only paying for basic service i am currently getting all the digital starter channels, 2-75, via analog signal. If i hook up a TV directly to the cable i get all the analog channels. After i got my cablecard all the analog channels i was getting "for free" disappeared and were replaced with a black screen. The only analog channel i'm getting now is the weather channel, 40, which isn't apart of the basic service.

I was wondering if comcast is blocking these channels to my cablecard or is the cablecard broken? I find it weird that if they are blocking the channels that somehow the weather channel isn't blocked... Anyone have an idea?


----------



## DonnieZ

Comcast is here now to install my CableCard into my TivoHD...

Been here for about an hour and no joy... This is the second card. Both cards only receive channels 21 and below. 

Our tech is good, he's been to our house before and knows his stuff. He's done CableCard and Tivo before. 

I'm hoping he doesn't have to leave without it working... 

Any advice here??!?


----------



## MediaLivingRoom

DonnieZ said:


> Comcast is here now to install my CableCard into my TivoHD...
> 
> Been here for about an hour and no joy... This is the second card. Both cards only receive channels 21 and below.
> 
> Our tech is good, he's been to our house before and knows his stuff. He's done CableCard and Tivo before.
> 
> I'm hoping he doesn't have to leave without it working...
> 
> Any advice here??!?


Maybe your account numbers got mixed up.


----------



## andcbii

DonnieZ said:


> Comcast is here now to install my CableCard into my TivoHD...
> 
> Been here for about an hour and no joy... This is the second card. Both cards only receive channels 21 and below.
> 
> Our tech is good, he's been to our house before and knows his stuff. He's done CableCard and Tivo before.
> 
> I'm hoping he doesn't have to leave without it working...
> 
> Any advice here??!?


I'm having a similar problem, read post before yours. Please post up if you get a fix.


----------



## golegappa

I also had the similar problem, the technician came and he tried to install, 
the card was able to get paired, but it was not getting the encrypted channels.

Only the basic channels, 

did anyone faced the similar issue and what was the solution...


----------



## romulus

Fingal said:


> I plug my tivo into my cable.
> I say "scan cable channels"
> I get 8-1 with no guide data.
> 
> I plug my tivo into my antenna
> I say "scan antenna channels"
> I get 8-1 data WITH guide data.


The frequencies for cable channels 2-13 are identical to those for broadcast channels 2-13. It almost sounds to me like your cable box doesn't serve those channels at all, and the digital television signal in your area is so strong that you're picking it up without an antenna. Either that or your cable box is a better antenna than your actual antenna. 

It makes sense that you don't get guide info for those channels when you configure Tivo in cable mode, because Tivo will be looking for guide info for your cable provider and service area channels, and this will NOT include info for broadcast channels.

It almost seems like a flaw in the Tivo tuner scanning that it notices and collects broadcast channels when it's configured for cable input.

(Back in college people in one particularly tall res hall used to increase their broadcast reception by plugging their TV into an inactive cable socket. As the whole 10 story building was pre-wired for cable, the wiring acted like a 100-foot antenna. So the whole "cable box better antenna than an antenna" theory is not entirely crazy.)


----------



## jludman

I got a $99/mo bundle from comcast at my new house, which includes one of their HD DVRs. I don't use their DVR, but they set it up on my low def TV that's in the basement, since I was forced by the bundle to have it.

Now, they are charging me $6.95x2 = $13.90 for 2 "additional outlets" to run my TiVo. So far, 3 different Comcast people have told me that I must keep their DVR or I will pay $50/mo more, and that each cablecard will count as an additional outlet for $6.95. I'm sure I can get this down to $6.95 + $2.05 if I keep hammering at them, but $9/mo to run the TiVo I paid a ransom to get lifetime subscription on is very offensive. Is TiVo or other CableCard device manufacturers fighting these predatory pricing tricks that Comcast is using?


----------



## roamer09

First time post and new Tivo owner here. On the subject of cablecards, Comast doesn't seem to have a clue how to handle them. I been trying for 2 days to get cablecards installed in my new HD Tivo. It's been nothing short of a nightmare, almost a bad sitcom. First day they sent a tech. with the wrong type of card (need Scientific Atlanta not Motorola), he never installed them before and knew nothing about them. He took care of the digital cable install. but was on the phone with Comcast for nearly an hour before he realized he had the wrong card. Another tech showed up this morning and thought he was here to install digital cable...had no mention on his work order about cable card. He called his supervisor who tells him warehouse is closed and they have no cablecards. Something about they need programmed for my address and can only sit for so long before they deactivate. Needless to say I'm upset, ready to return the Tivo, pull the digital cable out and go back to satellite. Anyone have a clue about how to get a fire under Comcast? Still have only basic cable due to no cards. If I posted this in the wrong place moderators please move it. Thanks


----------



## dswallow

roamer09 said:


> Anyone have a clue about how to get a fire under Comcast?


Contact the ComcastCares group.

https://twitter.com/comcastcares

[email protected]


----------



## zabolots

jludman said:


> I got a $99/mo bundle from comcast at my new house, which includes one of their HD DVRs. I don't use their DVR, but they set it up on my low def TV that's in the basement, since I was forced by the bundle to have it.
> 
> Now, they are charging me $6.95x2 = $13.90 for 2 "additional outlets" to run my TiVo. So far, 3 different Comcast people have told me that I must keep their DVR or I will pay $50/mo more, and that each cablecard will count as an additional outlet for $6.95. I'm sure I can get this down to $6.95 + $2.05 if I keep hammering at them, but $9/mo to run the TiVo I paid a ransom to get lifetime subscription on is very offensive. Is TiVo or other CableCard device manufacturers fighting these predatory pricing tricks that Comcast is using?


I got the $99/mo HD Triple Play offer recently as well (Chicagoland) and I told them that instead of their DVR I needed 1 MCard or 2 SCards. They installed an MCard into the TiVo, no Comcast DVR and I still get the $99/mo rate, plus ~$2 for the CableCard and ~$3 for the cable modem/voice TA.


----------



## jludman

$99 + $2 would work for me. I guess I'll keep trying until I get someone that'll let me do that. I think they can set up their bill however they want, I just gotta find someone that says "okay" to M-card replacing their HD DVR.


----------



## zabolots

OK, so as I mentioned previously, I signed up for the HD Starter Triple Play. The channel packages for my area can be seen here.

My TiVo guide shows me channels that are part of the "Digital Classic" tier. However, when I try to tune to these channels I get a blank screen. When I set up a recording for one of these channels, it fails to record and the message states that I'm not authorized to view the channel.

I contacted Comcast online with their chat feature and that rep said I should get these channels. She said that the HD Starter Triple Play lineup could be seen using this link (can use nearby location Persimmon Ln, South Elgin, IL 60177), which shows that the "Digital Classic" channels are included. She said that I needed to call in to get the channels added.

When I called the rep said that the "Digital Classic" channels are not included in my package, regardless of what the first rep said.

So now I'm confused because I thought that with CableCards I would only see channels in the guide that I'm supposed to receive. All of these "Digital Classic" channels are in my guide but I can't view them. Should I have to manually remove channels from my guide or should I be authorized any channel that is listed in my guide?

Any ideas/suggestions?

Thanks...Scott


----------



## dswallow

zabolots said:


> OK, so as I mentioned previously, I signed up for the HD Starter Triple Play. The channel packages for my area can be seen here.
> 
> My TiVo guide shows me channels that are part of the "Digital Classic" tier. However, when I try to tune to these channels I get a blank screen. When I set up a recording for one of these channels, it fails to record and the message states that I'm not authorized to view the channel.
> 
> I contacted Comcast online with their chat feature and that rep said I should get these channels. She said that the HD Starter Triple Play lineup could be seen using this link (can use nearby location Persimmon Ln, South Elgin, IL 60177), which shows that the "Digital Classic" channels are included. She said that I needed to call in to get the channels added.
> 
> When I called the rep said that the "Digital Classic" channels are not included in my package, regardless of what the first rep said.
> 
> So now I'm confused because I thought that with CableCards I would only see channels in the guide that I'm supposed to receive. All of these "Digital Classic" channels are in my guide but I can't view them. Should I have to manually remove channels from my guide or should I be authorized any channel that is listed in my guide?
> 
> Any ideas/suggestions?
> 
> Thanks...Scott


You have to remove channels from your lineup that you don't subscribe to.

If you check out the section that just has cable TV packages... not the triple play packages, you'll see a better listing of which packages incorporate which groups of channels.

For example:
HD *Starter* --> Digital *Starter* -> Doesn't include "Digital Classic"


----------



## bkdtv

Did anyone on Comcast record _Dark Blue_ last week? If so, what is the recording size as reported by the TiVo's Program Details screen?


----------



## dswallow

bkdtv said:


> Did anyone on Comcast record _Dark Blue_ last week? If so, what is the recording size as reported by the TiVo's Program Details screen?


What are you ultimately looking for? Explaining the strange MPEG-like blinking on black screens for any TNTHD show?


----------



## mchief

Tivo shows 8000MB for Dark Blue and 8060MB for Leverage.


----------



## zabolots

dswallow said:


> You have to remove channels from your lineup that you don't subscribe to.


So the posts I've read which stated that when using a CableCard with a Series3 said the guide will only show the channels you are subscribed to are incorrect? If so, I'll try to figure out how to remove the channels from the guide. I'm just wondering where the confusion comes from.

Scott


----------



## CraigK

zabolots said:


> If so, I'll try to figure out how to remove the channels from the guide.


Press the Tivo button then>
Messages & Settings>
Settings>
Channels>
Channel List

When you go through Guided Setup you only tell the TiVo what company (Comcast) and if it's digital. All those channels are potentially available to you depending on how Comcast programs the Cablecard.

In theory you should only be able to receive the channels you are paying for and the TiVo doesn't know what those are for the guide info. When you remove the channels from the channel list you'll be squared away.


----------



## jrm01

I have had a Series 3 for almost 3 years and a TiVo HD for one year and have had no major problems with cablecard installations from Comcast. In fact, 3-4 months ago I had to swap out my S3 for a refurb, and I merely pulled the cards from the original, put them in the new box, called in the numbers and had it running in 20 minutes.

My refurb S3 also failed and I exchanged it at BB (had their 4-year service plan) for a TiVo HD XL rather than try another refurb S3. When I tried to swap the cards this time one of them would not pair correctly and they wanted to do a truck roll to get it fixed. Rather than argue, I decided it would be a good opportunity to switch to an m-card (saves $1.50 per month) so I agreed to it.

The truck never showed up on Saturday as scheduled, so I called and they sent one on Sunday. Only he didn't have any cablecards with him. So it's rescheduled for today 8 a.m. to noon. Still hasn't shown up.

I've installed dozens of cablecards (for friends and family) but this will be my first experience with m-cards. I reviewed many of the posts, but while I'm waiting for the truck thought I'd see if there was any advice here.

From what I've seen the key things to check on the Conditional Access screen are:

Con=Yes - indicates that the card is properly activated
EB CP = Yes - indicates that it is paired to the host
Val: V 0x01 - indicates proper authorization
ActiveProg: <0> or <1> - indicates it is operating as m-card
Auth:s - indicates the current channel is authorized

Does this look complete? Anything else to check?

Now if they would only show up.

p.s. - these are Motorola cards


----------



## rockytop

I am a long time lurker on these forums. I have had Series 2 Tivo boxes, and I finally decided to move up to the HD boxes. I purchased two with Lifetime service during the Father's Day special.

After 11 years (!), I turned off DirecTV to move to cable. I had fun explaining to them multiple times why I was turning off service: "no, your DVRs are crap". Seriously, I am addicted to MRV, playing my music from the Tivo Server SW on my PC, etc. 

Anyway, I had held off because some of the bad experiences related here.

So, I stop by in person to the local office. Understand that I live in rural nowhere. They had never done a cable card install at all, but the lady was very helpful. She promised to have a technician come over from the closest city to do the install. She also made a note that I would want M-Stream cards, 1 for each HD Tivo.

I stop by a few weeks later to actually schedule the install, and another person is working the desk. When I start to discuss the details, he tries to tell me that they don't support cablecards. I firmly tell that they don't have a choice, the FCC requires it. He gets nervous and calls the first lady I spoke to. She calms me down, and we get everything scheduled.

I got my HD Tivos in a week earlier and set them up and upgraded the SW in advance, which I think was very good advice.

Installation comes, and they show up 5 minutes before noon (for a promised "morning" install). However, they do bring *3* technicians (and 3 vans)!

The actual installation goes very fast. I had them pull down all of the crappy wiring I had done myself for the satellites and replace it with much better run cabling. While I am busy running from room to room checking over where they have run the wiring, the most knowledgeable technician was activating the cablecards. I didn't realize that, and I missed most of the fun. :-( 

Everything went much smoother than I expected from some of the stories here. I get all of the channels I care about. The dual tuning capability is great. Plus, I still have my MRV and music. Also, I am now trialing Netflix. I am not so sure about that. I actually prefer Amazon Unbox, where I know I have the whole movie on the HD before I start it. 

The one glitch was that I wasn't getting a couple of channels that I thought I should be. From the notes here, I "diagnosed" it as a pairing issue with the cablecard and device, but that turned out not to be the case -- the local office is transitioning channels into the market this month, and the channels listed aren't actually available. They are being turned on in blocks over the next several weeks.

Anyway, kudos to Comcast for doing a good job for me.


----------



## crazi4tv

From what I've seen the key things to check on the Conditional Access screen are:

Con=Yes - indicates that the card is properly activated
EB CP = Yes - indicates that it is paired to the host
Val: V 0x01 - indicates proper authorization
ActiveProg: <0> or <1> - indicates it is operating as m-card
Auth:s - indicates the current channel is authorized

Does this look complete? Anything else to check?

Now if they would only show up.

p.s. - these are Motorola cards[/QUOTE]

JRM01 You pretty much have the correct information. this is to clarify some of what is displayed on the Conditional Access screen:

*Con:yes* - this indicates that the cable provider has turned on service to the Cablecard.

*EnabledByCP:yes* - Copy protection is enabled on the channel that the tuner is locked onto.

*Auth:S* - The channel your tuner is locked onto is authorized to decrypt the channel.

*Val:V* - Simply put, your card is correctly paired.

*ActivePrg:<1>* - Means the Cablecard is running in multi-stream mode, and the current channel is being displayed on tuner 1.

*ActivePrg:<0>* - Means the Cablecard is running in multi-stream mode, and the current channel is being displayed on tuner 2.

FYI~ The keys to a smooth installation are: 
1- Accurate billing codes on your cable account.
2- Installer must follow proper installation steps.
3- In order to receive encrypted channels, the Host & Data must be paired to the inserted Cablecard. If there is more than one card the Host & Data in each tuner must be paired to the card inserted into that tuners cablecard slot.
4- the cable provider *MUST* send the proper signals to activate the card(s)

Let us know how the installation goes.


----------



## jludman

JoeyJoJo said:


> Can anyone in the Southern NH area comment on what they are paying for CableCards?


I live in Derry, NH.

I just got the triple play thing, and they were charging me $6.95 per card and listing it on the bill as "additional outlets". The Tech that installed it, and 1-800-comcast told me that I must keep their DVR as part of the package, and that I must pay $6.95 extra for each card. On the 6th call to 1-800-comcast, my wife managed to convince them that really, we only have 1 TV so they graciously agreed to only charge us for 2 TVs - $6.95 + $1.50 for the 2nd card on that non-existant 2nd outlet. Obviously, I wasn't too happy with being charged $8.45 to use my TiVo.

However, I emailed [email protected] and they had me return the comcast DVR box, and seem to have fixed my bill, so that I will be only paying $1.50 beyond the triple-play price. Maybe I can save the $1.50 if I can get ahold of a multi-stream card instead.


----------



## JoeyJoJo

Thanks man. They couldn't do the cablecards last week, so I have them coming back on Saturday. If I can't get Customer Service to agree, I'll use that email.


----------



## jrm01

Well my Comcast experience of getting an m-card for my new XL has ended (I think).

Saturday they never showed up as scheduled. Called and rescheduled for Sunday.

Sunday they showed up, but didn't have any cablecards with them. Rescheduled for Tues.

Tuesday they never showed up. Rescheduled for Thursday.

Knowledgeable tech finally showed up with the m-card. Installed it and after EMM count got to 3500 we tested the channels and all was fine, total 15 minutes. As he was packing up I got an error message "Cablecard not functioning". We started all over and it wouldn't pair correctly. Then I noticed that somehow the Data-Id number had changed. We fixed that and all went fine and it's now operating for Day-2.

One "bug" that I noticed. If you use Test Channels under the Cablecard Diagnostics, and you tune to a non-authorized channel it pops you out to the Cable Card Conditional Access Screen. The only way out of that is to press Clear. That takes you back to the Test Channel screen, which immediately throws you back to the CA Screen. Big loop. I finally figured out that when you get to the Channel test Screen you need to quickly hit the Left Arrow Button and it will go to the Cablecard Menu Screen.

Other than that, everything is fine.


----------



## froggie

Hi all,

I'm looking for suggestions as to what to try next. My situation:

- Series 3 Tivo with 2 Motorola cablecards
- Worked great for over a year
- Last 3 months, cablecard 1 doesn't show 3 HD channels (419,415, 411). 
- Cablecard 2 shows all channels.
- Cablecard 1 was replaced and I see the same behaviour
- signal strength on line was shown to be OK by the comcast tech


I'm at a loss as to what to try next (short of replacing the Tivo)

Any suggestions are welcome!

Cheers,
Froggie


----------



## dswallow

froggie said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I'm looking for suggestions as to what to try next. My situation:
> 
> - Series 3 Tivo with 2 Motorola cablecards
> - Worked great for over a year
> - Last 3 months, cablecard 1 doesn't show 3 HD channels (419,415, 411).
> - Cablecard 2 shows all channels.
> - Cablecard 1 was replaced and I see the same behaviour
> - signal strength on line was shown to be OK by the comcast tech
> 
> I'm at a loss as to what to try next (short of replacing the Tivo)


It's an authorization issue. If you can't get your local office to fix it, contact the Comcast Cares group.

http://twitter.com/comcastcares
[email protected]


----------



## btwyx

I found you can get cards from the local Comcast office here. I was helping a friend and was skeptical when the Comcast phone rep said you could get them from the local office, but they really did have them, M-Cards even. Even activating it went without a hitch and the guy on the phone actually seemed to have had some training about them.


----------



## froggie

dswallow said:


> It's an authorization issue. If you can't get your local office to fix it, contact the Comcast Cares group.
> 
> http://twitter.com/comcastcares
> [email protected]


I will give that a try.

Thanks,
Froggie.


----------



## jhgwin

I just returned to my house after a few week vacation to the pleasant surprise of having several new HD channels. Unfortunately, I do not have the program information for those channels. It says " to be announced" for each channel. I have forced the tivo connection with no success. I am in the Sandy Springs Ga area. Has Comcast not provided the info yet? Any suggestions?


----------



## tj722

Anyone here a Comcast customer in Washington DC that has Showtime? *All* of my Showtime channels now show CableCARD grey screens. I'm not sure how long this has been this way, at least for several days.

I called customer service today and said he had to roll a truck, which I have a feeling will not solve the problem. I had a similar issue a year or so back with A&E HD (which I posted about on this thread), and it just resolved itself after several weeks of complaining. 

If I can confirm that others have the same problem it would be much easier than having Comcast waste mine (and their) time sending techs that have no clue on what to do.


----------



## drcos

jhgwin, 
Check your lineup on Zap2It to see if they show information for your new channels. I believe they use the same service as TiVo.

You probably have to submit a lineup discrepancy at TiVo.com, and they are usually pretty good about fixing it in 3-5 days or so.


----------



## a68oliver

drcos said:


> jhgwin,
> You probably have to submit a lineup discrepancy at TiVo.com, and they are usually pretty good about fixing it in 3-5 days or so.


YMMV. My lineup discrepancy took two months of first reporting with the online form and then multiple phone calls with trouble ticket numbers.

However, it finally was resolved.


----------



## crazi4tv

tj722 said:


> Anyone here a Comcast customer in Washington DC that has Showtime? *All* of my Showtime channels now show CableCARD grey screens. I'm not sure how long this has been this way, at least for several days.
> 
> I called customer service today and said he had to roll a truck, which I have a feeling will not solve the problem. I had a similar issue a year or so back with A&E HD (which I posted about on this thread), and it just resolved itself after several weeks of complaining.
> 
> If I can confirm that others have the same problem it would be much easier than having Comcast waste mine (and their) time sending techs that have no clue on what to do.


It sounds like there is a problem with the pairing. Do this to confirm what the problem is caused by:

1-Tune to a channel that you subscribe to but is not coming in, then press *record* on your remote (this locks the tuner onto that channel).
2-Go to the *Conditional Access *screen. What you want to look for is 
*Auth:Subscribed *(single-stream card) *Auth:S* (multi-stream card) This indicates that the channel is authorized for viewing. If anything else is displayed, ask your cable provider to verify that you are still subscribed to the missing channels, then they need to send a signal to reauthorize the channels.
B]*Host Validation:Valid*[/B] (single-stream) or *Val:V* (multi-stream) This basically indicates that the card is properly paired to the card. If you do not see Valid or V, the Data ID in that tuner may have changed and will need to be updated in your cable providers system. If this is the case, write down the Host and Data ID, then call your cable provider. Ask them to tell you the Host & Data ID they have attached to the card. If the information does not match, they will need to update them, then send signals to reauthorize the card.

If the problem you are experiencing is caused by either of these issues, sending out a technician is not necessary.

Let us know what information you see displayed on the Conditional Access screen.


----------



## jhgwin

Thanks oliver and drcos.

I spoke with a tivo tech rep and she confirmed that it was a third party issue and she was reporting it to them. She said that it would take approximately 5 business days to address from their end. I can deal with a few more days without programming info because having the additional HD channels are great. It's amazing that it has taken so long to get channels like CNBC and Fox News in HD. Comcast is finally reacting to market pressure.


----------



## tj722

crazi4tv,

I have a multistream card. When I tune to one of the channels I get the grey screen... on the conditional access screen I have Auth:S and Val:? 

So it looks like the card is subscribed but not paired. But I don't think DC pairs their CableCARDs as I don't think I've *ever* had a successful pairing even though I've had no problem for almost 2 years.

By the way, if I tune to any Cinemax channel, I get the same grey CableCARD screen. I'm not subscribed to Cinemax, but I shouldn't be getting the CableCARD screeen, I should be just getting a blank screen.


----------



## tj722

My problem was fixed!

I called again and insisted that they attempt to troubleshoot again and to verify my CableCARD config. Turns out they had the wrong Host ID in the system for me. I managed to actually get a customer service rep that knew how to fix the problem for me without rolling a truck! :up:

Now I get "Val:V" so they must be pairing cards now. It was odd that I was able to get my other subscribed channels but I'm glad everything is fixed for now.


----------



## crazi4tv

I'm glad it is working for you.


----------



## DaveLinger

2 weeks ago I moved into a townhome in Morgantown, WV. The townhome operators pay for my comcast internet and expanded cable.

I called 1800comcast the day I moved in, and the nice phone lady said I could go to the comcast office in morgantown to pick up my cable cards and install them myself. I've done this on Time Warner, where they activated them over the phone for me.

I went to the office, and was informed that they do NOT allow this, and that I'd have to pay for a truck roll to have them installed (I say "them" because the phone lady and the office lady said that they ONLY have S-cards, no M-cards.)

So they made an appointment for me to have them installed, the next week. A comcast contractor arrived and asked what we needed (he didnt know?) and when I said cablecards, he said that his contracting company doesn't do cablecards, so he left, and made an appointment for me to have a REAL comcast tech come out the NEXT week (today). Finally the real tech came over, and he actually had an m-card, and he actually knew what he was doing. 10 minutes later everything's set up and I'm only paying for one card. The run up sucked, but the end result is good.


----------



## myyours

Just this might be interesting to someone...

At my last apartment, it took me 6 visits before Comcast was finally able to get any combo of cablecards to work in my TiVo.

When I moved out of my apartment and subsequently had to cancel my Comcast account because Comcast refused to acknowledge that my new home existed (long story.)

Eventually, Comcast acknowledged my house and I got the service again. I was scarred by my previous cablecard fiasco, so I've been attempting to use the Comcast DVR, telling myself I didn't have enough vacation time saved up to spend a couple weeks at home waiting for multiple installers to arrive. 

The Comcast DVR is awful to begin with, but lately, its started recording all New, Repeats, and Duplicates, no matter what setting I choose, so I knew it was time to try to get these cable cards to work.

When I called for an install last night, I was pleasantly surprised to hear the words, "the next available appointment with an installer who's proficient in installing cable cards..." Unfortunately, the install is 3 weeks away, but I feel optimistic that it might be someone who knows what they're doing on the first try.

Fingers crossed!


----------



## romulus

Hi. First off, I'd like to concur, as others have reported, that my local Comcast office has CableCards for self-install. In fact, I got to skip the long line of bill-payers to use the "not paying a bill" window. 

The CableCard install went mostly sort of without a hitch. Unfortunately four channels are not showing up. Three of them are local access channels and one is an a la carte foreign language channel (TV Japan). (This last one particularly sucks not to get because we pay $25/mo extra for it!)

While on the phone with the rep doing the activation, after re-sending the authorization and confirming I still couldn't get those channels, he insisted that the next step was a visit. I insisted that I don't want a visit for numerous reasons and that I really doubt it would do any good, but he wouldn't do anything else.

Later my GF found the Signal Meter screen and went to the TV Japan channel and it showed zero signal; meanwhile other foreign language a la carte channels that we don't get did have signal.

What is going on here, do I need a new card or a well-placed phone call, and can it be fixed without one of those really inconvenient and invasive tech visits? TIA.


----------



## slowbiscuit

I recently upgraded my package from Digital Preferred to Preferred w/HBO. Naturally, this meant that my Cablecard could not tune any of the premium channels after the switch. Not only that, I lost access to all the Encore channels, Movieplex, and Flix. All of these channels and the HBOs showed 'Auth:CAD' and 'Val:?' on the conditional access screen. All other channels worked fine.

After numerous phone calls to reps that sent multiple hits, reloads, etc. to the card, Comcast tried to schedule a tech roll. Now, I've had this card in my Tivo for a year without a problem, so why do I need a tech? I escalated this to the office of the regional ops VP (southeast or Atlanta area, not sure which). Within an hour I was speaking to someone in Comcast engineering, who you can never get escalated to any other way.

Here's the important point (and the fix) - at some point recently, Comcast enabled copy protection on these channels. With that, the only way the Cablecard will work is to make sure that the DATA ID on the Cablecard pairing screen matches what's in their database for your account. In my case, it was wrong and the engineer corrected it and bam, all the missing channels came up. So if channels go missing and you get 'Auth:CAD' on your screen that they make sure that not only the pairing is correct (cablecard id and host id) but that the DATA ID is also correct in their system.

And once again, the frontline reps should have known this, but didn't.


----------



## drcos

The cards need to be paired, and in Comcast's case, they need to be properly entered into their system on your account. We had problems initially with them being on the account, but not on the right 'ports' in their system's "snapshot" of my account.
They work, but they're still prone to being glitchy once in a while, but a restart fixes it.
In the rare case I need to force a card reset (with SA cards on an S3), I will pull both cards, reinsert, and restart. This seems to force the cards to reload the channel maps from the datastream.


----------



## IJustLikeTivo

Once again Comcast proves they suck. I know at least three people who have suddenly lost all premium channels. Other digital tier channels work fine. When you call, they claom they have to send a tech. I know they don't.

When we called about my mother's TiVO, they claimed that they're updating to tru2way cable cards and have to come out to install. What a load of crap. If that were true, why have only a few died? Right now all four of mine and 4 belonging to others all have the same exact symptoms.


----------



## kjefcoat

A friend of mine and I are having the same problem with premium channels on Comcast in the DC area. He lives in DC and I live in Arlington. Over the last three weeks we both lost all of our premium channels after previously having them work for more than two years. We both had techs come out and work on them and claim that there is nothing wrong with the cards that it is a "system" issue. 

I am a little encouraged by the post above from tj722. I checked and it does not look like my cards are paired. I called Comcast but they refused to do anything over the phone and said a tech would have to come out. I complained that all the tech was going to do is make a phone call to relay the information that I had handy. They said that they understood that, but that a tech had to come out. Typical helpful Comcast customer service rep.


----------



## kjefcoat

A quick follow-up. Comcast actually called me today to follow-up on the call I made yesterday. The rep who called me actually knew what he was talking about. It seems that my cards were not properly paired. I spent about half an hour on the phone with him and he got one of the cards to work fine. The other card still had a problem that he could not fix. He said that he was not local and that someone local needed to override some information in the system. He apologized a lot, but the end result is that I am still going to have to have a tech come out for one of the cards, but the other one is now paired. So I at least get the premium channels on one tuner for now.


----------



## surfnutbry

kjefcoat said:


> A quick follow-up. Comcast actually called me today to follow-up on the call I made yesterday. The rep who called me actually knew what he was talking about. It seems that my cards were not properly paired. I spent about half an hour on the phone with him and he got one of the cards to work fine. The other card still had a problem that he could not fix. He said that he was not local and that someone local needed to override some information in the system. He apologized a lot, but the end result is that I am still going to have to have a tech come out for one of the cards, but the other one is now paired. So I at least get the premium channels on one tuner for now.


Hey kyefcoat,
I live in Germantown MD and am having the same exact problem. I talked to customer service and confirmed that the data id's are wrong. He was very nice but he said he could not change the numbers and set up a truck roll for Wednesday. Very Very frustrating! Do you know any way to contact someone at Comcast that is authorized to correct Data ids?

Thanks,

Bryan


----------



## IJustLikeTivo

kjefcoat said:


> A friend of mine and I are having the same problem with premium channels on Comcast in the DC area. He lives in DC and I live in Arlington. Over the last three weeks we both lost all of our premium channels after previously having them work for more than two years. We both had techs come out and work on them and claim that there is nothing wrong with the cards that it is a "system" issue.
> 
> I am a little encouraged by the post above from tj722. I checked and it does not look like my cards are paired. I called Comcast but they refused to do anything over the phone and said a tech would have to come out. I complained that all the tech was going to do is make a phone call to relay the information that I had handy. They said that they understood that, but that a tech had to come out. Typical helpful Comcast customer service rep.


If anything works, they are paired.


----------



## IJustLikeTivo

surfnutbry said:


> Hey kyefcoat,
> I live in Germantown MD and am having the same exact problem. I talked to customer service and confirmed that the data id's are wrong. He was very nice but he said he could not change the numbers and set up a truck roll for Wednesday. Very Very frustrating! Do you know any way to contact someone at Comcast that is authorized to correct Data ids?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Bryan


I suspect someone screwed up a lot of them. I know at least 5 people who have screwed up cards. I'd bet that the data ID's are screwed up on all of them. Someone hosed the data and they're too chicken s#$t to admit it.


----------



## IJustLikeTivo

IJustLikeTivo said:


> I suspect someone screwed up a lot of them. I know at least 5 people who have screwed up cards. I'd bet that the data ID's are screwed up on all of them. Someone hosed the data and they're too chicken s#$t to admit it.


I called comcast since I had the numbers written down and 2 of the 4 were wrong. Still not the problem since the right ones also don't work but interesting nonetheless.

Interestingly, she said they knew there was a problem with the premium stations but claimed they need to know exactly what the screen on the tivo said in order to know what to do. I think that's a load of crap since the problem is the same but the software on the two boxes just present it to the user differently.

They hit the card so I have to check when I get home. My bet is that they still don't work. Sigh.


----------



## tj722

IJustLikeTivo said:


> If anything works, they are paired.


That's not quite true. My cards were not properly paired yet I was able to get most of the channels.

Back to kjefcoat's problem: it's a shame they can't figure out how to do this over the phone.

I have decided that I'm going to cancel Comcast and go OTA for a while. It's just too much of a hassle to deal with every time something goes wrong. Even after several years, it's still hit or miss with CableCARDs... And add this to my perpetual problems with billing (my rates go up and down without warning, my taxes and fees are seemingly made up), it just is too much.


----------



## IJustLikeTivo

tj722 said:


> That's not quite true. My cards were not properly paired yet I was able to get most of the channels.
> 
> Back to kjefcoat's problem: it's a shame they can't figure out how to do this over the phone.
> 
> I have decided that I'm going to cancel Comcast and go OTA for a while. It's just too much of a hassle to deal with every time something goes wrong. Even after several years, it's still hit or miss with CableCARDs... And add this to my perpetual problems with billing (my rates go up and down without warning, my taxes and fees are seemingly made up), it just is too much.


Yes and no. If they were never paired, they have no channel map and nothing would work. They can become unpaired and unless hit again, they will retain what they had. Two of mine are unpaired since I swapped tivo's but they still worked fine till they rehit the cards.


----------



## adamshipley

IJustLikeTivo said:


> If anything works, they are paired.


This isn't true.

I had the same problem as tj722. My 2 year old Motorola S-Cards started to lose the premium channels. All the other channels worked.

What I have found out is that Comcast has started to slowly add copy protection to the premuim channels. Three weeks ago, it started with all the cinamax channels. Next week, it was the showtime channels. Yesterday it was the HBO channels. The CCI byte on all the premium channels are being set to 0x02.

Comcast could not get my S-cards to pair correctly. It took three weeks and three tech visits to fix the issue. What fixed it was the S-cards were swapped out to M-cards that could be paired correctly.

The real frustration was that I spotted the issue about the copy protection right away three weeks ago. But there is no way to get the info past the first line phone answer. They are so poorly trained and have no tools other then send a truck to the house. What a waste of my time and comcast's money.


----------



## jcddc

adamshipley said:


> This isn't true.
> 
> I had the same problem as tj722. My 2 year old Motorola S-Cards started to lose the premium channels. All the other channels worked.
> 
> What I have found out is that Comcast has started to slowly add copy protection to the premuim channels. Three weeks ago, it started with all the cinamax channels. Next week, it was the showtime channels. Yesterday it was the HBO channels. The CCI byte on all the premium channels are being set to 0x02.
> 
> Comcast could not get my S-cards to pair correctly. It took three weeks and three tech visits to fix the issue. What fixed it was the S-cards were swapped out to M-cards that could be paired correctly.
> 
> The real frustration was that I spotted the issue about the copy protection right away three weeks ago. But there is no way to get the info past the first line phone answer. They are so poorly trained and have no tools other then send a truck to house. What a waste my time and comcast's money.


I have the same problem, for HBO. Based on the information I found on this board, I did manage to get a sympathetic local representative to enter in the CableCard numbers and HostIDs. Unfortunately, that didn't solve the problem. Truck roll scheduled for next Monday.


----------



## slowbiscuit

Apparently the frontline reps cannot update your card's Data ID in their system, which is what is needed to get the copy-protected channels. So the idiots end up rolling techs to swap the card for something they caused.


----------



## slowbiscuit

adamshipley said:


> This isn't true.
> 
> I had the same problem as tj722. My 2 year old Motorola S-Cards started to lose the premium channels. All the other channels worked.
> 
> What I have found out is that Comcast has started to slowly add copy protection to the premuim channels. Three weeks ago, it started with all the cinamax channels. Next week, it was the showtime channels. Yesterday it was the HBO channels. The CCI byte on all the premium channels are being set to 0x02.


I observed the same thing with the Encores, Movieplex, and Flix. This was confirmed by the engineer at Comcast that I talked to who corrected my card's Data ID in their system to get the channels back on my Tivo.


----------



## jcddc

I called again, to try to escalate to an engineer or a cable card specialist. I could hear one talking in the background. Apparently the frontline person I spoke to on my first call was able to enter the proper information, but that wasn't enough to do the pairing. So I still need to have a truck roll. Maybe some subset of problems can't be solved over the phone.

I am quite annoyed that the Comcast rep, in the three hours it took him to install my cable cards when I had my Series 3 installed nearly three years ago, didn't bother to pair them. I'm hoping it takes less time to fix the problem this time.


----------



## drhankz

jcddc said:


> I called again, to try to escalate to an engineer or a cable card specialist. I could hear one talking in the background. Apparently the frontline person I spoke to on my first call was able to enter the proper information, but that wasn't enough to do the pairing. So I still need to have a truck roll. Maybe some subset of problems can't be solved over the phone.


TRUST ME - the guy on the TRUCK roll will do nothing but
read the NUMBERS to the *Right Person*.

That is a KEY WORD - he calls someone you can't get to 

It is Called ATS


----------



## astrobuf

I just finished fighting my through a TiVo HD install on a COMCAST NEtwork. Took three trips from COMCAST's tech to get the CAbleCards to work properly, but they got it done.

I remain confused on one point: COMCAST On Demand. COMCAST's Customer Service staff told me that it would work once the CC's were installed. As far as I can tell, there is no way to get to the On Demand Screen. Any ideas how to do it?

Astrobuf


----------



## dswallow

astrobuf said:


> I remain confused on one point: COMCAST On Demand. COMCAST's Customer Service staff told me that it would work once the CC's were installed. As far as I can tell, there is no way to get to the On Demand Screen. Any ideas how to do it?


OnDemand is not available to third-party CableCARD devices, only to Comcast receivers.


----------



## jcddc

drhankz said:


> TRUST ME - the guy on the TRUCK roll will do nothing but
> read the NUMBERS to the *Right Person*.
> 
> That is a KEY WORD - he calls someone you can't get to
> 
> It is Called ATS


You were exactly right. The service rep came this morning, read off the numbers on the cable card screen to someone, and now I have HBO. He volunteered that, a few years ago, single-stream cable cards wouldn't work if the pairing information was entered into Comcast's system.


----------



## drhankz

jcddc said:


> You were exactly right. The service rep came this morning, read off the numbers on the cable card screen to someone, and now I have HBO. He volunteered that, a few years ago, single-stream cable cards wouldn't work if the pairing information was entered into Comcast's system.


Magic Number Reading works every time


----------



## hillstrubl

drhankz said:


> TRUST ME - the guy on the TRUCK roll will do nothing but
> read the NUMBERS to the *Right Person*.
> 
> That is a KEY WORD - he calls someone you can't get to
> 
> It is Called ATS


This is so unbelievably annoying, 
I just lost all the HBOs, Starz and intermitently lose HD channels. I've tried to have them "send the signal" (God i hate that term) to the M-card several times to no avail. I have the DC comcast direct number (2026355611 for anybody who needs it) but they have no idea what i'm talking about and just want a truck to come out. What specific screen on the cablecard diagnostics do they need the numbers from?


----------



## slowbiscuit

Sounds like the same problem I had - they implemented copy protection and if your card's data ID does not match what's in their system, none of the CP'd channels work. When you see the cablecard screen telling you to call your provider after you tune one of these channels, it's on there. The problem then is that apparently their frontline reps cannot change it in their system, and you can't talk to the right person that can.

So they roll a tech to change the card, because he can get to the right person. 

Eventuallly.


----------



## hillstrubl

thanks, i just forwarded the info onto wifey who's there with the comcast guy now


----------



## mchief

One small step.. Just had a second TivoHD install with M-Card. Longest part was a firmware upgrade that took 15 minutes. After that 3 minutes to call in the numbers and all is well. Actually had a tech that knew what he was doing. While waiting for firmware he was taking calls from other techs helping troubleshoot. I asked him about the billing system and the order in which things are entered. He said that was not the problem. How the various items are ordered makes no difference. The problem is rate codes being assigned to a new cable card that do not agree with the billing system rate codes. And all cable cards must have the same rate code. He did double check the rate codes with his phone contact before reading the host ID. All worked as advertised. This is Alexandria/Arlington VA YMMV.


----------



## Stone1555

just to add to the confusion the rep can send a hit before they roll a truck and that can also change the data id. so its putting it in correctly and sending the correct hits


----------



## hillstrubl

Stone1555 said:


> just to add to the confusion the rep can send a hit before they roll a truck and that can also change the data id. so its putting it in correctly and sending the correct hits


tried that several times, by 3 different reps was told "we're not allowed to change the cable card serial numbers" "I don't know how to change the data id, and nobody else here does either" and "we don't provide cable cards, I don't know how you get it"


----------



## nrnoble

I started reading this thread from the beginning, then after I about 5 pages I realized that there are well over 220 pages, so I have skipped to the end; no doubt I have missed a lot of very good info.

I have no problems, but I am looking for advice.

I will be installing a second S3 in a couple of days and will need to contact Comcast to get a M-Cablecard and have it authorized. Looking for Advice on how best to go about getting the best Comcast deal I can. If I don't handle it correctly, I know based on pasted experience they will charge all kinds of fees and screw up my account.

Background:

I have owned various different TiVos since 1999, and currently have in use a S3 and Humax. Both are working fine. I have pretty much all programming available, including HBO and Showtime. Overall I not unhappy customer because Comcast has treated pretty well over the 20+ years. However, I do have my own Comcast horror stories where they really screwed things up taking weeks to get things working correctly and billing correct. Each time I call, the rep says nearly always says "Your account is screwed up, I'll fix it for you" and the next thing I know, I am missing channels or my bill goes up and I need to call back and spend several hours over several calls getting them to figure out what when wrong and how to fix it. *Bottom line, I truly am concerned by simply asking them to Authorize a second S3, they will screw it up, and I will have to once again struggle with their bureaucracy to get them to straighten everything out*. If I were to bill them for my time\effort over the years based on what I get paid, I would say they would have credited me several thousand. Instead they have given free Premium channels etc.


----------



## nrnoble

I started reading this thread from the beginning, then after I about 5 pages I realized that there are well over 220 pages, so I have skipped to the end; no doubt I have missed a lot of very good info.

I have no problems, but I am looking for advice.

I will be installing a second S3 in a couple of days and will need to contact Comcast to get a M-Cablecard and have it authorized. Looking for Advice on how best to go about getting the best Comcast deal I can. If I don't handle it correctly, I know based on pasted experience they will charge all kinds of fees and screw up my account.

Background:

I have owned various different TiVos since 1999, and currently have in use a S3 and Humax. Both are working fine. I have pretty much all programming available, including HBO and Showtime. Overall I not unhappy customer because Comcast has treated pretty well over the 20+ years. However, I do have my own Comcast horror stories where they really screwed things up taking weeks to get things working correctly and billing correct. Each time I call, the rep says nearly always says "Your account is screwed up, I'll fix it for you" and the next thing I know, I am missing channels or my bill goes up and I need to call back and spend several hours over several calls getting them to figure out what when wrong and how to fix it. *Bottom line, I truly am concerned by simply asking them to Authorize a second S3, they will screw it up, and I will have to once again struggle with their bureaucracy to get them to straighten everything out*. If I were to bill them for my time\effort over the years based on what I get paid, I would say they would have credited me several thousand. Instead they have given free Premium channels etc.


----------



## myyours

myyours said:


> [snip]
> 
> When I called for an install last night, I was pleasantly surprised to hear the words, "the next available appointment with an installer who's proficient in installing cable cards..." Unfortunately, the install is 3 weeks away, but I feel optimistic that it might be someone who knows what they're doing on the first try.
> 
> Fingers crossed!


Well, my appointment was yesterday, and of course, the "proficient" installer had never seen a cable card before. He had a call into a tech who at least asked for the S/N, ID#, Host ID and Data ID. That said, it didn't work, and the installer called his supervisor and they both agreed that it would be up and running in an hour because these things take time. I knew that was BS, but I was happy to let him leave, as the installer is typically only good for one thing in these situations...delivering the cable card. Beyond that, one of us needs to talk to someone who knows what they're doing.

So, two long phone calls with super nice techs who both said that cablecard pairing was the "simplest part of the job." Of course, neither could get my TiVo working and spoke a lot about not having the privileges to update my cards or something and needed a supervisor to do it.

This all said, TiVo still doesn't work, but apparently a CableCard WIZ is going to call me today to knock this thing out. We'll see!


----------



## adamshipley

nrnoble said:


> *Bottom line, I truly am concerned by simply asking them to Authorize a second S3, they will screw it up, and I will have to once again struggle with their bureaucracy to get them to straighten everything out*.


Not to hijack this thread. But after getting my cable cards working a few weeks ago, I get the new bill and it turns out to be $120 more then any bill the I have received from them. It turns out the that my service was changed to a different level somehow during the multiple attempts to get my cards working.

I spent a hour with a billing "specialist" who couldn't get past reading the bill to me repeatedly. She never got the crux of the problem that I didn't make any request to change my service and the attempts to fix the cable cards caused the change. I was told she escalate this to a supervisor and I will get a call back later. I'm not holding my breath for that to happen.

At this point this all getting too much to deal with comcast. I really want to keep my TiVo but if I have to call comcast again I'm done with them.


----------



## drhankz

adamshipley said:


> I was told she escalate this to a supervisor and I will get a call back later.


1) You should have been transferred to a Supervisor immediately.

2) The right level person has ALWAYS fixed my bills for me in the past.

Have some hope  :up:


----------



## dswallow

adamshipley said:


> Not to hijack this thread. But after getting my cable cards working a few weeks ago, I get the new bill and it turns out to be $120 more then any bill the I have received from them. It turns out the that my service was changed to a different level somehow during the multiple attempts to get my cards working.
> 
> I spent a hour with a billing "specialist" who couldn't get past reading the bill to me repeatedly. She never got the crux of the problem that I didn't make any request to change my service and the attempts to fix the cable cards caused the change. I was told she escalate this to a supervisor and I will get a call back later. I'm not holding my breath for that to happen.
> 
> At this point this all getting too much to deal with comcast. I really want to keep my TiVo but if I have to call comcast again I'm done with them.


Just stop trying to do this locally though phone calls into their CSR system.

Contact ComcastCares:

http://twitter.com/comcastcares
[email protected]

Write an email; explain the situation, give all the details necessary. Sit back. Watch how competent people actually work.


----------



## nrnoble

Can I use only one M CableCard in an S3 for both tuners, or do I need to use two?

To be clear, this is a *Series 3* TiVo.


----------



## dillontrujillo

That's a good idea on the company specific threads...but i still don't conform about because some one say there are No charge for the cable cards when installed in the first device used in a digital package. Didn't know what a Series 3 was, but when I explained it, said it should qualify.


----------



## slowbiscuit

nrnoble said:


> Can I use only one M CableCard in an S3 for both tuners, or do I need to use two?
> 
> To be clear, this is a *Series 3* TiVo.


You need two for an S3, but only one M-card for a Tivo HD.


----------



## nrnoble

slowbiscuit said:


> You need two for an S3, but only one M-card for a Tivo HD.


Thanks...

Now I am looking for a recommendation on how to properly say in Comcast language that they should not be charging me for having two TiVo boxes, when I really have one. Charge me for having two cable cards YES, but only one TiVos.

In general Comcast has been pretty good, but one thing they always seem to screw up with me is billiing. I can call them and ask "How much does it cost to have an Series 3 TiVo added" and will get a differnent answer in terms of cost practically every time. Or they will answer "I'm not sure, but I think it will cost..." which means they don't know and I have to wait until I get my bill to find out, then call them back and debate the issue that I am being over charged, etc, etc, etc.


----------



## SheliaP

Having had the fear put into me by this thread--  I have been trying to get an M-Card shipped to me, or pick one up. I have a set top box, and 2 DTA's- which they don't care if they ever get activated, or get returned. 

I have spoken with representatives on the 800 line at least twice. First I was told I could pick one up from one of the "offices". however they will NOT give you a phone number for them. I live north of Atlanta, and not all the locations are convenient (nor will they publish them anywhere) I went to one location- waited in the line of people- and lo- they did not have CC nor did they expect to have any. Came back- called the 800 number after I got passed along the line (escalating to another analyst who can take care of this) I got some *frosty* lady who couldn't figure out why I got transferred to her, gave me a phone number for a Comcast office ( which I had already tried and it was out of service) then another location about 30 miles where I could go (and *hope* they have them- but no phone # given)After declining to go that far basically was told -though not in so many words- to schedule a tech and go jump in a lake.

So I tried the online live chat- same thing- got a person, who escalated it to another analyst- Who told me I could get the CC shipped- gave them all the identifying data, got an order number, etcetc. (and I printed out this session)

Then the CC never came so 2 weeks later I contacted them again- online live chat to see if they could track the order #. well after again being escalated to an analyst who could help me- seems the order was..not traceable- lost?? So she placed another order, again assuring me I could get the CC shipped and it would cost $1.50 for the CC and $9.95 for shipping. Fine- to be added to the Comcast bill. Printe dout this conversation also. 3-5 business days to ship.

Yesterday- after again not receiving anything for over a week- I again ontacted online live chat- This person was highly apologetic, and informed me that DTA's had been ordered- for me, but hadn't I gotten them. I told him I got the DTAs back the first of July- had never activated them and needed CABLECARD. Ok- stayed pretty calm, but the end result was him scheduling a tech to roll a truck (for free due to all my problems!!) who would bring a CC and get me all set up sometime between the hours of 11-2 on Thursday 2 weeks from now. I said that would be great *if* this tech knew what to do. I was assured it would be fine. He apologized that I had no other options for this.

Ok- I didn't tell him I had several options- but NONE of them would involve being a Comcast customer. FIOS is almost here, ATT U-Verse is close and there is always Direct TV or just going with Antenna- as I am not getting much more than that right now.

In all of these situations I explained it would be going in a Tivo HD. They seemed fin ewith that. But now-

I have no idea what to expect when this tech gets to my door. Reading through these threads- I have very little faith that he will have a clue. The Tivo is updated, and chugging along like it thinks it knows what to do- but of course cannot get channels above 30 even though it seems to have the channel listings correct. 

I have 3 Tivo units attached to this TV. An old one I use pretty much as a place to save extra analog shows, and for the DVD drive. The Series 2 I can still record 2 programs at a time- 2-30, but that works great. I only need to worry about the HD so I can record the upper digital channels (which I am now missing- SyFy I miss you!!) We have the basic digital package. 

It is my hope that this will be a short process- that billing won't mess up - and that somehow I will get charged for extra outlets or more services- when really this all comes from through one outlet to one televison. It truly seems Comcast in different areas, has different philosophies about that and what is charged/billed.

Not sure I have aproblem yet- just venting I guess. And appreciate this forum that I can refer to if it messes up.


----------



## crazi4tv

nrnoble said:


> Thanks...
> 
> Now I am looking for a recommendation on how to properly say in Comcast language that they should not be charging me for having two TiVo boxes, when I really have one. Charge me for having two cable cards YES, but only one TiVos.
> 
> In general Comcast has been pretty good, but one thing they always seem to screw up with me is billiing. I can call them and ask "How much does it cost to have an Series 3 TiVo added" and will get a differnent answer in terms of cost practically every time. Or they will answer "I'm not sure, but I think it will cost..." which means they don't know and I have to wait until I get my bill to find out, then call them back and debate the issue that I am being over charged, etc, etc, etc.


Just tell them you need or have "x number" of cablecards. According to the market you live in, you should be billed based on how many Cablecards you have (see below). One market will bill you per cablecard, another market will bill you according to how many devices you have that require cablecards. If you mention that you have a Series 3 or a TiVo HD, it may cause confusion since TiVo is not a cable company provided device. when you consider how many of their customers have TiVo's versus cable company equipment, the percentage is small, so chances are that the rep you speak to has not dealt with a call regarding a TiVo before or has limited experience with cablecard's . If you are scheduling an appointment for an installation or a service call for a TiVo, _then_ I would recommend that you mention that the appointment is for a TiVo.

Per Comcast website:
_"There is no charge for the first CableCARD that you use as it is already included in the primary outlet fee. If you have a multi-card device on the same outlet (i.e. TiVo Series 3 or two Digital Cable Tuners connected to the same personal computer), you will be charged an additional regulated fee of up to $2.05 for the second CableCARD.

If additional CableCARDs are needed for other devices that are installed on additional outlets, you will not be charged for the first CableCARD installed on this outlet as the cost is included in the additional outlet fee. In addition to the cost of the digital cable service, you will be charged a regulated fee of up to $2.05 for the second CableCARD on the additional outlet in addition to the cost of the digital cable service.

**Note: The same pricing schedule will be applicable to additional outlets with multi-CableCARD devices, e.g. no charge for first CableCARD on the third outlet and an additional regulated fee of up to $2.05 for the second CableCARD in addition to the digital service charge.

Disclaimer: Regulated Prices quoted above may not apply in all markets. "_

More than likely what confuses the phone reps (as well as their customers) are their cablecard billing codes. Part of the confusion may be caused by the fact that some people think that there is a physical "TiVo Cablecard" which is made specifically for a TiVo, which is not correct.

I hope this helps.


----------



## blazer5469

I'm in the Dunwoody area outside Atlanta and have a TiVoHD with multi-stream cablecard and digital starter service. Yesterday I noticed a number of new HD channels such as CNBC, Fox News, FX, Lifetime, etc. I see the banner for these channels but no picture or guide info. Called Comcast and they couldn't help me but said they would pass it along to their engineering folks.
Anyone out there experiencing the same problem or thoughts on what is causing this?

Thanks


----------



## CraigK

blazer5469 said:


> I'm in the Dunwoody area outside Atlanta and have a TiVoHD with multi-stream cablecard and digital starter service. Yesterday I noticed a number of new HD channels such as CNBC, Fox News, FX, Lifetime, etc. I see the banner for these channels but no picture or guide info. Called Comcast and they couldn't help me but said they would pass it along to their engineering folks.
> Anyone out there experiencing the same problem or thoughts on what is causing this?
> 
> Thanks


Don't know why it happens, but it seems to be an early indicator of HD channels that will eventually show up.

Comcast's digital conversion is still in progress in the Seattle area with Seattle proper being one of the last to convert. I seen lists posted online for areas around Seattle as the new HD channels show up there and checked a few on my TiVo HD and see what you're seeing. Sometimes there are actual program descriptions the same as the SD channels.

I don't look at it as a problem, but a glimpse at the future. I've been keeping a list so I'll know what to check for in my TiVo channel list later.


----------



## nrnoble

crazi4tv said:


> I hope this helps.


Yes it helped. Thanks


----------



## DixonJDixon

blazer5469 said:


> I'm in the Dunwoody area outside Atlanta and have a TiVoHD with multi-stream cablecard and digital starter service. Yesterday I noticed a number of new HD channels such as CNBC, Fox News, FX, Lifetime, etc. I see the banner for these channels but no picture or guide info. Called Comcast and they couldn't help me but said they would pass it along to their engineering folks.
> Anyone out there experiencing the same problem or thoughts on what is causing this?
> 
> Thanks


I am having the exact same problem in Virginia-Highland. I just got off the phone with customer service and they didn't have a clue. They're sending a technician to look at it. I get some of the new channels. I'm missing all of the ones you reference.


----------



## jtrain

I'm going around and around with Comcast right now trying to figure out how to add limited basic service with 3 cablecards (one M-card for my TivoHD and two cards for my S3)...apparently in the oregon/beaverton market they're having trouble with a line item for the cable cards combined with limited basic only. The corporate customer service is on top of it though, and it seems likely it will get worked out. we'll see what happens...thank you for all of the great information on this thread!


----------



## PeterP

DixonJDixon said:


> I am having the exact same problem in Virginia-Highland. I just got off the phone with customer service and they didn't have a clue. They're sending a technician to look at it. I get some of the new channels. I'm missing all of the ones you reference.


I see the same in Buckhead. I suspected that it was for SDV but really don't know. Anyone in Atlanta have a tuning adapter?


----------



## blazer5469

DixonJDixon said:


> I am having the exact same problem in Virginia-Highland. I just got off the phone with customer service and they didn't have a clue. They're sending a technician to look at it. I get some of the new channels. I'm missing all of the ones you reference.


After my original post I took a closer look... for the new HD channels, I DO get the program information in the banner AND the guide shows upcoming programs... but otherwise just the gray screen. What I'd like to know is whether anyone in the Atlanta area IS seeing the new HD channels with TiVo? Also, is anyone with a Comcast HiDef STB or DVR seeing the new HD channels?
If they're unavailable using a Comcast STB then it makes more sense.

Let us know if the tech is any help and what the story is.

Thanks


----------



## Stevoinga

blazer5469 said:


> I'm in the Dunwoody area outside Atlanta and have a TiVoHD with multi-stream cablecard and digital starter service. Yesterday I noticed a number of new HD channels such as CNBC, Fox News, FX, Lifetime, etc. I see the banner for these channels but no picture or guide info. Called Comcast and they couldn't help me but said they would pass it along to their engineering folks.
> Anyone out there experiencing the same problem or thoughts on what is causing this?
> 
> Thanks


East Gwinnett here
I got the Comcast guide in the postal mail today and I pulled up the page that listed the HD channels....some of the channels were listed with a September date, so I am going to assume we are going to get the channels, just not yet.


----------



## Euramon

Hello everyone,

I'm trying to confirm something I was told by Comcast. They claim that I only need 1 CableCard for my series 3, because they are multimedia (dual stream?) not the older single stream cards (which you need two cards). I took the installers word that it wold work, but now I can't watch another channel while the Tivo is recording something. 

I'm pretty damn sure that I need another card, but I wanted to get a second opinion before I call them again. I just hope it dosen't take two more weeks to get them out here again. I wish they would let us go down and pick up the cards like they do everything else. 

JamesVC


----------



## drhankz

Euramon said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I'm trying to confirm something I was told by Comcast. They claim that I only need 1 CableCard for my series 3, because they are multimedia (dual stream?) not the older single stream cards (which you need two cards). I took the installers word that it wold work, but now I can't watch another channel while the Tivo is recording something.
> 
> I'm pretty damn sure that I need another card, but I wanted to get a second opinion before I call them again. I just hope it dosen't take two more weeks to get them out here again. I wish they would let us go down and pick up the cards like they do everything else.
> 
> JamesVC


*The Answer is HERE* :up:


----------



## JPBOSS

September makes sense. After a download this week I had the message that I had all these new HD channels but I get nothing on them for now. I am in East Atlanta in Conyers area. I however did another download tonight just for *****s and giggles and had another message stating that the channels have been removed. I would think you guys would get the same thing if you forced a download. This has happened before a while back. Comcast notifies Tivo of upcoming channels to be activated on a future date and someone at Tivo adds the channels to the lineup too soon and it probably causes one helluva flurry of Tivo folks in the Comcast call center. I imagine that when the channel feeds get placed on the wire that Tivo will then update them. I think it will be soon though so if you are like me I will be doing forced updates ever so often just to get them added back sooner.



Stevoinga said:


> East Gwinnett here
> I got the Comcast guide in the postal mail today and I pulled up the page that listed the HD channels....some of the channels were listed with a September date, so I am going to assume we are going to get the channels, just not yet.


----------



## p_keenan23

hi. the comcast guy came yesterday and installed a multi-stream cable card into my tivo hd dvr. he left before the programming info finished and of course it doesn't work. only the network hd channels and tnt hd come in. every other channel (even basic cable non-hd) does not work. the tivo just shows a gray screen. it doesn't even say the channel is loading. does anybody know how to fix this? thanks.


----------



## gamndbndr

I live in Marietta, GA, and last week TiVo suggested some BravoHD shows which recorded in HD and wife added them as a Season Pass.

After the weekend we found that when it tried to record the channel wasn't there, and still isn't there today.

They were there last week (a whole bunch of them) and now they are "poof" I guess until later in the month.


----------



## SheliaP

gamndbndr said:


> I live in Marietta, GA, and last week TiVo suggested some BravoHD shows which recorded in HD and wife added them as a Season Pass.
> 
> After the weekend we found that when it tried to record the channel wasn't there, and still isn't there today.
> 
> They were there last week (a whole bunch of them) and now they are "poof" I guess until later in the month.


All the channels I had before above 28 are also now black screens. I live in Marietta also. Truck roll scheduled for Thursday to add a card to my TivoHD. We'll see. so far- my Tivo sees all my season passes- but of course cannot record them yet, as they are all encrypted, AFAICT. Such a pain.

And now U-Verse is in the neighborhood. So- if Comcast come s back with- OMG we need to charge you another outlet fee and rental, blahblahblah for my Tivo- plus the little settop box on my husbands TV- I may say- Hmm looks like time to ebay the Tivo and go with Uverse.

I wish Uverse was compatible with Tivo as I just go this one especially to work with Comcasts changes. But they are not the most customer friendly- though they will tell you a hundred times over they are- and their people are just not all in the loop.


----------



## oddlycalm

Having gotten lucky and had uneventful cable card installs in both S3's when new I got bit in the tail after having one apart to replace (and upgrade) the hard drive after my curious son unseated one of the cable cards. Sigh... 

I had 2 S cards in the upstairs S3 and 2 M cards in the downstairs S3. The Comcast kid wouldn't listen and thought he knew best. Before he was done, and after trying every possible combination, he'd swapped both M cards to the upstairs S3 and the S cards where the M cards used to be. I gotta give him credit for sticking with it until everything was working again but it cost me an entire Sunday afternoon. The cards were all good before he arrived and they were still good when he left. What took all afternoon was a non-systematic swaptronics that was completely unnecessary. 

oc


----------



## slowbiscuit

gamndbndr said:


> I live in Marietta, GA, and last week TiVo suggested some BravoHD shows which recorded in HD and wife added them as a Season Pass.
> 
> After the weekend we found that when it tried to record the channel wasn't there, and still isn't there today.
> 
> They were there last week (a whole bunch of them) and now they are "poof" I guess until later in the month.


From what I've seen on other forums, you need to go through guided setup and select the 'Comcast World of More' lineup instead of the Comcast Digital Cable one to get all the new HD channels. I'm just south of you and will be going through this in a couple of months.


----------



## slowbiscuit

SheliaP said:


> All the channels I had before above 28 are also now black screens. I live in Marietta also. Truck roll scheduled for Thursday to add a card to my TivoHD. We'll see. so far- my Tivo sees all my season passes- but of course cannot record them yet, as they are all encrypted, AFAICT. Such a pain.
> 
> And now U-Verse is in the neighborhood. So- if Comcast come s back with- OMG we need to charge you another outlet fee and rental, blahblahblah for my Tivo- plus the little settop box on my husbands TV- I may say- Hmm looks like time to ebay the Tivo and go with Uverse.
> 
> I wish Uverse was compatible with Tivo as I just go this one especially to work with Comcasts changes. But they are not the most customer friendly- though they will tell you a hundred times over they are- and their people are just not all in the loop.


You could do that, but the Uverse DVR is inferior to the Tivo, and you probably won't like the PQ compared to Comcast. 
You should only have to pay an A/O fee for a new Tivo HD - is that what you're doing?


----------



## gamndbndr

slowbiscuit said:


> From what I've seen on other forums, you need to go through guided setup and select the 'Comcast World of More' lineup instead of the Comcast Digital Cable one to get all the new HD channels. I'm just south of you and will be going through this in a couple of months.


Except that the channels really aren't there anymore. Grey screen for the ones that were there magically last week. Figure it's some kind of testing thing that TiVo picked up on somehow and added the channels (they were never in the line up) but now they are gone, gone, gone for now.


----------



## slowbiscuit

Yes, but are the channels actually available (i.e., did Comcast turn them on for good?) If they did, you still might need to rerun guided setup.


----------



## DHP

I have a question similar to nrnoble earlier as it relates to billing. I have two Series 3 Tivos with two cable cards each. Given the FAQ, I am appropriately NOT being charged for the first cable card and am being charged $1.50 for an extra cable card in each Series 3 Tivo. However, I am being charged a "digital Additional Pkg" charge for "digital additional Service on 4 digital converters and 4 remotes" for $19.95 per month. So in essence, I am paying $11.48 per tivo. I would think I should only be charged for 2 outlets which would be about half of that.

I got on the phone with the CSR who basically said it doesn't matter, you are charged an additional outlet fee for each cablecard regardless of where it resides. Before I send an email to the comcast "we-can-help" I want to confirm with folks here that I should be paying for 2 cablecards and 2 outlets.

thanks


----------



## CrispyCritter

DHP said:


> I have a question similar to nrnoble earlier as it relates to billing. I have two Series 3 Tivos with two cable cards each. Given the FAQ, I am appropriately NOT being charged for the first cable card and am being charged $1.50 for an extra cable card in each Series 3 Tivo. However, I am being charged a "digital Additional Pkg" charge for "digital additional Service on 4 digital converters and 4 remotes" for $19.95 per month. So in essence, I am paying $11.48 per tivo. I would think I should only be charged for 2 outlets which would be about half of that.
> 
> I got on the phone with the CSR who basically said it doesn't matter, you are charged an additional outlet fee for each cablecard regardless of where it resides. Before I send an email to the comcast "we-can-help" I want to confirm with folks here that I should be paying for 2 cablecards and 2 outlets.


At most. Many Comcast franchises are cheaper - in my area I would be paying $6.99 for an additional outlet (the second TiVo) and that's it. The cablecards are free (well, bundled into the additional outlet fee).

If the two Series 3 are your only digital outlets then the national policy seems to be you should pay an additional outlet fee for the second TiVo, and a small fee ($1.50) for the second cablecard in each of the two TiVos.


----------



## JPBOSS

I'm in Conyers and I wasted almost 2 hours of my life last night running through Guided Setup for nothing. The new channels did show back up when selecting Comcast World of More but they are BLACK/No picture. So I re-ran GS again and set back to Comcast Digital. Hopefully this will save some of you other poor souls the hassle.:down::down::down:



slowbiscuit said:


> From what I've seen on other forums, you need to go through guided setup and select the 'Comcast World of More' lineup instead of the Comcast Digital Cable one to get all the new HD channels. I'm just south of you and will be going through this in a couple of months.


----------



## bakerja

The nightmare starts again. I have gone a complete year without a hitch with comcast. Tonight I decided to take advantage of a 9.95/month special for upgrading from digital basic to digital everything except premiums. Comcast rep sent "the signal" and I got a lot of the new channels however the whole encore package is missing. I called back, rep says I'll send "the signal" again. That's all she could do. Had to schedule a truck roll. I just know what is going to happen when they arrive.

I can't believe that this technology is as hard as they make it and I can't believe how long it has been a nightmare!

Wish me luck.


----------



## slowbiscuit

Sounds like the same problem I had when I lost the Encores. They recently CP'd some channels and you need to make sure that your card's Data ID matches what they have in their system. Unfortunately, I don't think their frontline reps can do that, but that's what is required to get access to the CP'd channels.


----------



## CrispyCritter

Yes, that happened with me two weeks ago - Encore channels went missing. Scheduled a tech roll, he came out, said he'd been doing a lot of them, and proceeded to just call in the numbers (I had the numbers all ready for him) and everything worked. So they know what they're doing a lot more than they had in the past, at least in my area.


----------



## bakerja

CrispyCritter said:


> Yes, that happened with me two weeks ago - Encore channels went missing. Scheduled a tech roll, he came out, said he'd been doing a lot of them, and proceeded to just call in the numbers (I had the numbers all ready for him) and everything worked. So they know what they're doing a lot more than they had in the past, at least in my area.


Seems like this could be accomplished over the phone without a truck roll.


----------



## CrispyCritter

bakerja said:


> Seems like this could be accomplished over the phone without a truck roll.


You would think so, wouldn't you?

But Comcast in our area won't open up the back-end phone numbers to either customers or their own front-line reps. I would hope that would change now that they are finally enforcing pairing. (I've been running with incorrect pairing info since 2006 - and it hadn't mattered up until now.)


----------



## mattack

SheliaP said:


> All the channels I had before above 28 are also now black screens. I live in Marietta also. Truck roll scheduled for Thursday to add a card to my TivoHD. We'll see. so far- my Tivo sees all my season passes- but of course cannot record them yet, as they are all encrypted, AFAICT. Such a pain.


Well, technically, they turned off the analog versions of the channels.

Now, the digital channels (except for the versions of the OTA channels) are possibly(*) also encrypted.. but the main reason for them being 'black screens' now are the loss of the analog stations, shown by your mention of getting cable cards.

(*) If you can get the channels with the basic free "DTA" from Comcast, apparently that means that they might not be encrypted.. but there was other news that some of the new DTAs can do encryption too... but this whole paragraph is way tangential info.


----------



## x0lliex

Just wanted to share my experience with Comcast and my new HD TiVo. All I did was go down to the San Jose Comcast Center, pick up an M-Card a couple of days before my TiVo was delivered. On the day it arrived I popped the card in the TiVo, called Comcast, and they activated the card in less than 5 minutes. All channels come in, including Showtime HD and HBO HD. The TiVo is my only device so I pay $0 for the cable card with no HD access fee or outlet fee. Have already activated lifetime subscription for $288 (ebay with 15% bing cashback) so it won't be long until I break even with the Comcast HD-DVR charges ($15.95 in this area).


----------



## rickeame

I'm going out of my mind with this one -- I live on the eastside, and I have two choices in guided setup for Comcast: Comcast or Comcast King County Jerald.

Either one gives me these channels in the 700 range that format like:

700 2 MGMHD

And then I get zero guide data because of that "2". They don't come out normal. I can tune to them, but no guide data.

I'm not sure what to do at this point. I've tried both comcast choices, with the same result.


----------



## bakerja

CrispyCritter said:


> You would think so, wouldn't you?
> 
> But Comcast in our area won't open up the back-end phone numbers to either customers or their own front-line reps. I would hope that would change now that they are finally enforcing pairing. (I've been running with incorrect pairing info since 2006 - and it hadn't mattered up until now.)


Comcast tech came out saturday as scheduled (first call of the day). It took the guy all of 5 minutes to call the dispatcher and get my cable card authorized for the encore pack. I asked him why they couldn't take care of it on the phone, he said they should have been able to.

Oh well, I'm good until I make another subscription change!


----------



## drhankz

bakerja said:


> Comcast tech came out saturday as scheduled (first call of the day). It took the guy all of 5 minutes to call the dispatcher and get my cable card authorized for the encore pack. I asked him why they couldn't take care of it on the phone, he said they should have been able to.


The problem with Comcast and letting the Customer read off
the numbers to the person who can enter them correctly is:

Comcast will NOT let a Customer talk to the Authorized person.
The Tech not only calls a Special Number - but even if you had
the special number - they only let Comcast REGISTERED Cell 
phone numbers get through. They use Caller-ID to block the call.


----------



## zand94

Ok here's the deal

Just moved to a new location - had FIOS at old location - cannot get at new location for 90day (something about an MDU upgrade needed) so going with comcast until then

NEVER HAD PROBLEMS BEFORE!! (with comcast or fios)

Saturday - installer comes out - tests signal at the walljack - good - tests signal at the end of the 4 way splitter good

connects cable modem first - good
puts in cable cards in all 3 tivoHds - registers them fine - contacts local office and gets cable modem setup first then reads off cc serial #s - but the guy on the other end sends a hit and hangs up before anything else can be done (host id and all that)

installer calls back - gets another person - they say 1 serial in a cc block the others are in STB blocks - she removes everything and reenters all information properly - sends hit - no channels and not seeing anything that looks proper on the network and conditional access screens on any of them
I restart 2 tivos and repeat guided setup on the 3rd - office person ends call while waiting

after wait no channels - call back in - they have not mapped the cable cards to the proper head end - the guy in the office rebuilds the account and gets all the info again and sends the hits out - this guy knows his stuff and is telling the tech at my apt which screens to be on and what to look for - hits not coming through it seems - he gets 3 or 4 more people in the office working on it - they delete the setup entirely and rebuild it from scratch - send hits - no go - new splitter outside put on - new splitter inside put on - and an amp - no gos on all options

i call tivo cable card line - go thru screens and am told that the cable cards are bad - we're at 3 hours in now - and the tech reschedules for sunday (today) 

Sunday - tech comes in with 5 cards - we put in 3 and they all show up properly - he calls in and gets a guy on the phone that's dealt with tivos quite frequently - - he looks at everything that was done sat night and finds that they put it on as 1 primary digital outlet with 2 extra cable cards - instead of 3 digital outlets - he rebuilt account the proper way (and I had told them before it should be listed as 3 digital outlets) - and sends hits - no go on the tivo ccs - 

I call into the tivo cc help line again - and get confirmation that the hits to activate/pair the cards arent getting through. we've removed the cable modem, removed the coax amp and still no go

In anyone's experience is there anything else I can have them try when they come out next saturday or that I can try myself then make a phone call to the national comcast support number.

ANY help would be appreciated - 

Thanks - Alex


----------



## dswallow

Best thing to do is simply contact the ComcastCares group and let them come into your local office from corporate and get somone who knows what they're doing to work on your account configuration.


----------



## heed316

Since when has comcast counted a single MCard as two cablecards. They have apparently been charging me an extra 1.50 a month for a while now, under the guise of saying it was a change of service charge. I contact them via chat and they tell me this:

Wingielyn>With the Tivo, it will actually require a dual card.
Michael>Yes, it has one MCard in it.
Wingielyn>That is why there is an additional charge of $1.50.
Wingielyn>The first cable card is free, while the second will require an additional charge.
Michael>There is no second card though. There is only one card.
Michael>I have one MCard.
Michael>The TivoHD only required one MCard
Wingielyn>In which *one MCard is equivalent to 2 cable cards*.
Michael>That's like saying one HD Box is really 2 because it has two tuners. The Tivo is the same thing.
Michael>It has one MCard that gets two streams, as opposed to two SCards that each get one stream.
Michael>I am renting only one cable card.
Michael>It shouldn't matter that it gets two streams, it is one card.
Wingielyn>The one *MCard is equivalent to two SCards*.
Wingielyn>You can confirm this information as well with the local office.
Michael_ > I was told when I signed up that a MCard was included in the additional outlet fee.
Michael_ > They said if I had to use 2 MCards, I would be charged the 1.50, but since we only had ONE MCard, there was no cable card fee.
Michael_ > Why is a single cable card counted as two devices, when a single HD box that does the exact same thing count as one?
Wingielyn > One moment Michael, let me check on a bit further about that.
Wingielyn > Let me get back to you in 2-3 minutes.
Wingielyn > Thank you for your patience Michael.
Wingielyn > I did check on your concern and was able to get the very same information.
Wingielyn > That *if you have an MCard there will be a $1.50 charge since this is for multiple streaming*.
Wingielyn > And it is equivalent to 2 cable cards.

...Is this true? When I signed up this was most definitely NOT the case!


----------



## dswallow

heed316 said:


> Since when has comcast counted a single MCard as two cablecards. They have apparently been charging me an extra 1.50 a month for a while now, under the guise of saying it was a change of service charge. I contact them via chat and they tell me this:
> 
> Wingielyn>With the Tivo, it will actually require a dual card.
> Michael>Yes, it has one MCard in it.
> Wingielyn>That is why there is an additional charge of $1.50.
> Wingielyn>The first cable card is free, while the second will require an additional charge.
> Michael>There is no second card though. There is only one card.
> Michael>I have one MCard.
> Michael>The TivoHD only required one MCard
> Wingielyn>In which one MCard is equivalent to 2 cable cards.
> Michael>That's like saying one HD Box is really 2 because it has two tuners. The Tivo is the same thing.
> Michael>It has one MCard that gets two streams, as opposed to two SCards that each get one stream.
> Michael>I am renting only one cable card.
> Michael>It shouldn't matter that it gets two streams, it is one card.
> Wingielyn>The one MCard is equivalent to two SCards.
> Wingielyn>You can confirm this information as well with the local office.
> Michael_ > I was told when I signed up that a MCard was included in the additional outlet fee.
> Michael_ > They said if I had to use 2 MCards, I would be charged the 1.50, but since we only had ONE MCard, there was no cable card fee.
> Michael_ > Why is a single cable card counted as two devices, when a single HD box that does the exact same thing count as one?
> Wingielyn > One moment Michael, let me check on a bit further about that.
> Wingielyn > Let me get back to you in 2-3 minutes.
> Wingielyn > Thank you for your patience Michael.
> Wingielyn > I did check on your concern and was able to get the very same information.
> Wingielyn > That if you have an MCard there will be a $1.50 charge since this is for multiple streaming.
> Wingielyn > And it is equivalent to 2 cable cards.
> 
> ...Is this true? When I signed up this was most definitely NOT the case!


No, it's not true in any Comcast market. Contact the ComcastCares group and explain your problem.

http://twitter.com/comcastcares
[email protected]


----------



## CraigK

heed316 said:


> ...Is this true? When I signed up this was most definitely NOT the case!


Not true in the Seattle area.

Where are you located? Other Comcast/TivoHD users in your area can chime in on how they're charged.


----------



## heed316

dswallow said:


> No, it's not true in any Comcast market. Contact the ComcastCares group and explain your problem.
> 
> http://twitter.com/comcastcares
> [email protected]


I plan on it. A bit too annoyed to do it at the moment, but hopefully they can take care of this useless charge.



CraigK said:


> Not true in the Seattle area.
> 
> Where are you located? Other Comcast/TivoHD users in your area can chime in on how they're charged.


I'm in Brooklyn, MI (just updated the profile). AFAIK, this isn't the case here either, and I just happened to notice a 1.50 change of service charge on my bills when I had no change of service. Come to find out that the "change of service" was the cable card fee! Argh...


----------



## michael new

CraigK said:


> Not true in the Seattle area.
> 
> Where are you located? Other Comcast/TivoHD users in your area can chime in on how they're charged.


Hey CraigK if I could ask what is the policy in Seattle? I live in Everett and their policy here is to charge $1.79 for each cable card and on top of that a $5.10 charge for each outlet. I thought the whole idea of the cable card was to save on costs and not have to rent a cable box and you were just renting the cable card?


----------



## gamndbndr

JPBOSS said:


> I'm in Conyers and I wasted almost 2 hours of my life last night running through Guided Setup for nothing. The new channels did show back up when selecting Comcast World of More but they are BLACK/No picture. So I re-ran GS again and set back to Comcast Digital. Hopefully this will save some of you other poor souls the hassle.:down::down::down:


Comcast is definitely up to something. While we were away for the weekend everything recorded fine up until 11 AM on Monday, then things appeared to get flaky. Reason I looked was that at 7 PM neither of the cablecards would pick up anything, however the analog, Motorola box and new digital boxes all worked OK. Went to bed. Overnight the TiVo recorded 1 HD and 1 standard program, but one of the cards wasn't picking up any channels, plus none of the HD channels were working. Then, after 2 hours, both cards and the HD channels were all back.

ACK! I think the rule is going to be "sleep on it" before calling them. When I tried calling last night the recording said "high call volume" and "there was a technical error" and disconnected.


----------



## SheliaP

Well- I got my truck roll (supposed tobe free) He was an hour late- but HEY- he knew what he was doing. TivoHD was ready..stuck in the cablecard, did a coupple things- Iwrote down serial numbers etc while he was doign his thing. he called someone at comcast- didn't like what she was saying- called someone else, who had him go through a couple of things.

While we were waiting- he said he got a new person the first time who wanted to do things the long way- called another, and she got him through in a couple of minutes. he was gone in less than 30 minutes. everything works great.

Obviously what I see written is true- he had 2 cell phone-devices- and they are what he calle don and got called back on. So I believe it has to be a certain phone number the tech is calling from. 

now to wait and see what the bill has on it for all of this. I have not activated anything else


----------



## gamndbndr

gamndbndr said:


> Comcast is definitely up to something. While we were away for the weekend everything recorded fine up until 11 AM on Monday, then things appeared to get flaky. Reason I looked was that at 7 PM neither of the cablecards would pick up anything, however the analog, Motorola box and new digital boxes all worked OK. Went to bed. Overnight the TiVo recorded 1 HD and 1 standard program, but one of the cards wasn't picking up any channels, plus none of the HD channels were working. Then, after 2 hours, both cards and the HD channels were all back.
> 
> ACK! I think the rule is going to be "sleep on it" before calling them. When I tried calling last night the recording said "high call volume" and "there was a technical error" and disconnected.


Came home from lunch, no HD channels but both cards are showing the <100 channels. Called Comcast, went through a couple of people, turns out the equipment info on their records no longer matches my cable card info - and this is a box that has been in use over 2 years! They are currently working on updating my system but it appears whatever they are doing in the background to upgrade the digital channels must be muckamucking with the account information. Perhaps it's the addition of the digital converters elsewhere in the house that made the problem?

If I didn't love TiVo so much I wouldn't go through all this headache.


----------



## michael new

So I just got off the phone with someone from Comast.cares and was told this, the $ 5.10 charge is for a Comcast Cable Card, the remaining 1.60 is for a Tivo Series 3 Comcast Cable Card, huh? Whats the difference you ask? Nothing Comcast believes a Series 3 requires 2 cable cards not one M card and therefore charge you twice.

Comcast is a joke, how can they charge that much fir a cable card? They really get you where it hurts, in my area Comcast service is cheaper than Fios(even if I could get Fios) so really they can charge whatever they want. it sucks as posted above the whole idea of cable card was to eliminate the cost of leasing a converter box and now we get screwed anyway and pay the same fee as a converter box.


----------



## drhankz

michael new said:


> So I just got off the phone with someone from Comast.cares and was told this, the $ 5.10 charge is for a Comcast Cable Card, the remaining 1.60 is for a Tivo Series 3 Comcast Cable Card, huh? Whats the difference you ask? Nothing Comcast believes a Series 3 requires 2 cable cards not one M card and therefore charge you twice.


Series 3 DOES require two cable cards.


----------



## michael new

drhankz said:


> Series 3 DOES require two cable cards.


No...it does not I have four of them all with single M cards


----------



## CraigK

michael new said:


> Hey CraigK if I could ask what is the policy in Seattle? I live in Everett and their policy here is to charge $1.79 for each cable card and on top of that a $5.10 charge for each outlet. I thought the whole idea of the cable card was to save on costs and not have to rent a cable box and you were just renting the cable card?


Comcast did an "account review" last month for my account. I haven't got this month's bill to confirm the changes yet, but I called a CSR to ask how my bill would change.

I was only paying $1.60 for the cable card in my Tivo HD. I also have a set-top box which comes as part of the digital package.

They are going to charge me $5.10 as an additional outlet for the TiVo HD, but the first cable card is included with this outlet fee. My bill will go up $3.50. If I had an original Series 3 the second card would be $1.60 a month.

I asked what would happen if I turned in my set-top box and they told me that then the CableCARD would be included with my digital package price.

This confirmed the way I understand their pricing on TiVo's and CableCARDs. They want to charge you an additional fee for each digital outlet so you only receive the channels you pay for and this is a way to control that. With each digital outlet you receive either a set-top box (or in our case a CableCARD) as part of the outlet fee. You can get limited channels on other outlets using a DTA (like with your Series 2), but not everything you subscribe to.

If I add another TiVo HD, I would expect it to be an additional $5.10 a month for the outlet fee which includes the CableCARD.

Comcast is raising their rates in Washington in October and I'm not sure if that includes outlet fees and CableCard fees for just channel package prices.


----------



## CrispyCritter

michael new said:


> No...it does not I have four of them all with single M cards


No, you don't. You have 4 Series 3 TiVoHD's with single M cards. TiVo's naming scheme is messed up. An original Series 3 requires 2 cards - it has the LED display that tells you the name of the show being recorded, and had a list price of $699 when it was being made (it's been discontinued for quite a while). The TiVoHD is in the same line, but can use M cards. If you don't ever refer to a TiVoHD as a Series 3 you'll be much better off!

Nobody has ever gotten an original Series 3 to work with a single M card (and use both tuners at once), and TiVo has said they have no plans anymore to get M cards to work. If you have an original Series 3 fully working with a single M-card, that's very big news.


----------



## drhankz

michael new said:


> No...it does not I have four of them all with single M cards


*I suggest you YELL at TiVo Then.*

Tell TiVo their website is WRONG!


----------



## x0lliex

drhankz said:


> *I suggest you YELL at TiVo Then.*
> 
> Tell TiVo their website is WRONG!


Take a look at his signature, he has 4 series 3 TiVo HD units. Tivo HD units work with a single M-card and are still a series 3 TiVo. As the previous poster CrispyCritter said, the original series 3 with the LED display on the front is the one that requires 2 cablecards.


----------



## drhankz

x0lliex said:


> Take a look at his signature, he has 4 series 3 TiVo HD units. Tivo HD units work with a single M-card and are still a series 3 TiVo. As the previous poster CrispyCritter said, the original series 3 with the LED display on the front is the one that requires 2 cablecards.


Did you click on the TiVo Link in my POST?

I'm not saying they don't work - you actually have to read
the fine print. The Link on TiVo FAQ page leads Comcast to
believe you need two cards - which you may or may not 
need depending on a bunch of variables. I can not blame 
Comcast for having the wrong Info. They are not going to
read the fine print and check on the Version of TiVo SW!

I think TiVo should update their own webpage to make it CLEARER.


----------



## dswallow

michael new said:


> So I just got off the phone with someone from Comast.cares and was told this, the $ 5.10 charge is for a Comcast Cable Card, the remaining 1.60 is for a Tivo Series 3 Comcast Cable Card, huh? Whats the difference you ask? Nothing Comcast believes a Series 3 requires 2 cable cards not one M card and therefore charge you twice.


Actually that's how many of the franchises place it in their billing system... the "TiVo CableCARD" is really nothing but a second CableCARD to go along with the first one that's part of the additional outlet fee. Consider it just a bookkeeping mechanism they use to identify it as a second card in one device vs. another device (meaning another additional outlet fee would be due).

So the $5.10 is an additional outlet fee and includes (1) CableCARD. The $1.60 is a second CableCARD for the same device.

Now if your device (aka TiVo receiver) only needs one CableCARD then you would not have the $1.60 additional charge for the second CableCARD, but you would still have the $5.10 additional outlet fee... unless the TiVo were your only outlet, then that fee (your first outlet) is actually built into the digital package price.

If you have a TiVo HD or HD XL model, not an original Series 3, then you only need one M card, and should only pay for one CableCARD... basically in your case, the $5.10 additional outlet fee (presuming that's your second receiver, of course).


----------



## x0lliex

drhankz said:


> Did you click on the TiVo Link in my POST?
> 
> I'm not saying they don't work - you actually have to read
> the fine print. The Link on TiVo FAQ page leads Comcast to
> believe you need two cards - which you may or may not
> need depending on a bunch of variables. I can not blame
> Comcast for having the wrong Info. They are not going to
> read the fine print and check on the Version of TiVo SW!
> 
> I think TiVo should update their own webpage to make it CLEARER.


I don't know what you mean? The TiVo page you link to is for the old series 3 model, the one with the LED screen, that one always requires 2 cable cards for 2 tuners. The newer TiVo HD is the unit that only requires 1 M-Card or 2 s-cards. If you look on the TiVo website you will see a different article for the TiVo HD which has the information for the TiVo HD model.


----------



## drhankz

x0lliex said:


> I don't know what you mean? The TiVo page you link to is for the old series 3 model, the one with the LED screen, that one always requires 2 cable cards for 2 tuners. The newer TiVo HD is the unit that only requires 1 M-Card or 2 s-cards. If you look on the TiVo website you will see a different article for the TiVo HD which has the information for the TiVo HD model.


That is the POINT I was trying to make.

TiVo HD - I own one - only needs one card.

TiVo HD and TiVo HD XL are not Series 3. They are what they are.

The original reference question is about the Old Series 3 needing two cards.


----------



## dswallow

drhankz said:


> TiVo HD and TiVo HD XL are not Series 3.


Just to add to the confusion, they are referred to as Series 3 models on the box itself, and I would expect the same occurs in the manual.

It's a shame TiVo couldn't at least use clearly identifiable numbers for their models so we wouldn't have to say things like "original series 3" or "Series 3 with the OLED display" to ensure an unambiguous reference.


----------



## drhankz

dswallow said:


> Just to add to the confusion, they are referred to as Series 3 models on the box itself, and I would expect the same occurs in the manual.
> 
> It's a shame TiVo couldn't at least use clearly identifiable numbers for their models so we wouldn't have to say things like "original series 3" or "Series 3 with the OLED display" to ensure an unambiguous reference.


AMEN - most other manufacturers at least come up with different model numbers


----------



## drcos

drhankz said:


> The problem with Comcast and letting the Customer read off
> the numbers to the person who can enter them correctly is:
> 
> Comcast will NOT let a Customer talk to the Authorized person.
> The Tech not only calls a Special Number ...


So the problem (again) is Comcast. Why not have a different support number for those of us who are a little more savvy? Several times I have prevented a truck roll by being lucky enough to talk to the right people on the other end of the phone. But it's hit or miss.


----------



## slowbiscuit

They do - in my case, it's the senior VP for Comcast ops Atlanta region. One call to his exec assistant (a very sweet and understanding gal) and I get to the right person within a day or two. Probably not what you wanted to hear, but it works for me. Try googling some phone numbers - consumerist.com is also a good place to look.


----------



## Need2Know

So, the cablecard installer says the Mstream card is installed properly, subscribed, paired and validated, and even I can see that Val = V.

He says that the channels that are grey should come in over the next 24 hours. Is that bogus or what? 

Thanks.


----------



## pdhenry

IME, if you don't have the channels before the installer leaves you won't have the channels 24 (heck, 48) hours later.


----------



## dswallow

Need2Know said:


> He says that the channels that are grey should come in over the next 24 hours. Is that bogus or what?


Yep, very bogus. It rarely... I mean really rarely... ever takes more than a few minutes for the data they send to authorize the card to make it to the card if the device is on at the time it's sent.

If they weren't working within a few minutes of the installer getting the headend to send the authorization info, they're not going to work no matter how long you wait until somebody causes the correct information to get sent. That *may* happen on some systems through a nightly review of account settings/changes that could possibly correct things that are wrongly configured, though that could never catch issues such as not having the right ID info for the CableCARD or receiver info in the proper fields.

In other words, unless you call and get someone smart enough to fix whatever the original tech did wrong, no amount of waiting is going to make it work.


----------



## instinct

Yesterday, I replaced my existing TiVo Series 3 with a the new HD XL model. I removed the two Cable Cards from the Series 3 and inserted them into the HD XL. The setup completed successfully, however after a few minutes of verifying if all the channels were functioning, I discovered that when I tune to handful of HD channels (recently added by Comcast in my market), I get the black/grey Cable Card screen instead of the programming.

Would this indicate a pairing issue with those channels? If so, can this be resolved by a phone call or would a tech have to come?

Thanks!!


----------



## instinct

Hi,

I recently acquired a TiVo HD XL, and I was wondering whether it would benefit me from replacing my existing two S-Cards with one M-Card instead.

Thank you again!


----------



## BillWilke

Need2Know said:


> He says that the channels that are grey should come in over the next 24 hours. Is that bogus or what?


Yeah, bogus. Try a ReStart of the Tivo; mine seemed to require one after the CC was authorized. 
If you're talking about channels above digital starter, they could have the billing codes messed up on their end.


----------



## dswallow

instinct said:


> Yesterday, I replaced my existing TiVo Series 3 with a the new HD XL model. I removed the two Cable Cards from the Series 3 and inserted them into the HD XL. The setup completed successfully, however after a few minutes of verifying if all the channels were functioning, I discovered that when I tune to handful of HD channels (recently added by Comcast in my market), I get the black/grey Cable Card screen instead of the programming.
> 
> Would this indicate a pairing issue with those channels? If so, can this be resolved by a phone call or would a tech have to come?


While there's some exceptions -- all when certain encryption features are turned off on channels which certain happens, but you can't and shouldn't count on it -- you cannot just move CableCARDs around without providing the service provider with the identifying numbers of the CableCARD and the host device/slot it's plugged into.

All this *can* be done over the phone, *if* you can get someone over the phone who can do it... which generally is the real problem. The people that really do this are those a technician would talk to at the head end, so if you can get a CSR to get through to them, they can deal with it. But that's often a big if when you cold-call into the CSR's. Usually they'll insist on a truck roll. If there's any real hope of getting someone on the phone who can do it without a truck roll, it'd probably be during regular business hours.


----------



## selfee

Had a truck roll this morning to install cards in a new TiVo HD. Shockingly, it wasn't completed properly. Here's my situation:

*Current hardware*: Family room HD box has 2 s-cards; bedroom has an m-card (Both are TiVo HD boxes; Family room is Weaknees embiggened, bedroom is off-the-shelf.)

*Wiring situation*: Family room is on the ground floor right next to the outside connection, bedroom is on the opposite side of the house on the second floor

*Programming*: I don't know the exact name of the tiers, but I get all the "regular" digital & HD stuff (BBCA, Food, Discovery, Syfy, etc.), plus the digital sports package (NFL network, Fox soccer, etc.), plus HBO and Cinemax.

*Location*: Lower Bucks County, PA (northeast burb of Philly)

*New hardware*: Trying to set up another off-the-shelf HD box in the basement. Box is about midway between the other two, in terms of distance from the outside cable connection.

*Today's events*: Installer shows up with two s-cards. No extra cards. Hopes not completely crushed, but I wish it had been an m-card. The m-card install went more smoothly than the other one.

Installer says he's never done this before. Hopes nearly flattened.

He goes through the instructions and despite being behind schedule, doesn't try to rush the process. He loses his cell signal just after giving the back-office processor the last set of numbers from the second card. Brief hope that the processor may have actually done her job and completed the authorization. Ha!

He calls back and is on hold for an unsconscionable length of time. Tries to tell me he needs to leave for his next appointment. (He's been here about 50 minutes after showing up 15 minutes after the end of his window.) I acknowledge it's not his fault but convince him he can't leave us hanging just because his prior job ran long. He stays and eventually gets through to the processor. (not sure if it was the same one, she was certainly as surly as the first one)

More back & forth, and eventually both cards appear to pair and auhorize. Hopes springs but is soon crushed flat when we try HBO/Max channels. Neither card works on those channels, although both of them get every other channel just fine, including the HD channels and digital music.

Nothing wrong with the original two boxes, so it doesn't seem like they've screwed up our account.

We restarted twice while the installer was here, plus another time after he left. It's been about 5 hours since he left.

The installer said that he'd escalate the issue and have them send someone as soon as possible, supposedly quicker than if we called ourselves. They're claiming the cards may be bad.

*Current behavior*: When I tune to any HBO or Max channel, the screen either stays completely black for a couple seconds, or it shows a quick flash of the programming, then it goes to the black/gray Cablecard screen. When I clear the CC screen, the channel is all black.

When I go to a new digital channel for the first time, I get the same behavior, but when I come back to the channel, it's working fine.

When I try a channel we don't get, like SHOW, same behavior, but never a flash of the programming. This makes me think that the cards are trying to authorize HBO/MAX, but something isn't working.

*Questions*:
1) How likely is it that the cards are bad? Given that they're both behaving in exactly the same way, I'm thinking it's not likely, but I'd appreciate any insight.

2) I tested signal strength and was getting between 85 and 89 on all channels, including HBO/MAX. This makes me hopeful that the wiring and location inside the house are fine, but again, would appreciate any comments.

3) Any info from the status screen or other screens that I should post to help diagnose the problem? Anything else to consider?

Thx in advance for any help.


----------



## rscheek

I'm in Roswell, GA. So I see all the new HD channels in my guide even though I did not pick World of More, but Comcast Digital during setup. I get the chennels I'm supposed to exc ept that most of the time the HD channels say "programing to be announced" in the guide. This is causing me to miss shows on the HD channels that I would like to record.

Has anyone else experienced this or seen it? 

BTW Love my new Tivo HD. It's my 4th Tivo and I started with the Sony.


----------



## dpierce

in memphis they are charging me $35 install and $3 a month but i am getting pixalation ont he HD channels dont know if the HDD is going bad or what


----------



## bicker

drcos said:


> Why not have a different support number for those of us who are a little more savvy?


Because then suddenly everyone thinks that they're a little more savvy. 

Maybe they can have a twenty question quiz you can take, drawn from thousands of questions a first-line tech would be expected to be able to answer about cable service, and if you get more than fifteen correct, they let you skip to the second-tier support queue.


----------



## singidunum

Yesterday I got my two TivoHDs (to replace two S2STs - 5 and 4 years old). I went to the local Comcast office (Sunnyvale, CA), picked up two M cards, installed them, called to pair them and got nowhere. After the second call and re-sending the signals one of them started working, and I was advised by Comcast phone support to go and get a different card for the other one, which I did this morning.

Tonight I put the card in but when I go to Cable card config it says "Your cable provider has provided no info ..." and there are no menus, no Host ID or Data ID. I called comcast support and they took the info (Host and Data ID) which I wrote yesterday and paired it up with the new card, but still nothing happens. Tivo recognizes that there is an M-card in the slot, but has no info about it

I am wondering if this new card is bad (it looks like it has been physically bent a little bit) or if I need to do something like re-run guided setup. Will HostID and DataID which I got when trying to pair with a different card yesterday still be valid ?

Any advice ? Otherwise I will have to wait for an appointment which is 10 days out out


----------



## jludman

I have the $99 bundle, and 2 months ago the we_can_help people had me return their DVR, so that I could avoid the $6.95 add'l outlet charge. While the next bill was nearly indecipherable, it appeared that that charge was gone. It came back on yesterdays bill. Now, I have a tech scheduled to come out and give me an M-card instead of my 2 regular cards, just so that I can have a slightly better argument that I really only have 1 TV.

Where can I sign up to help with a class-action lawsuit? It seems impossible to avoid being charged $7 to have a TiVo. Maybe I can get a job with their tech-support and steal incriminating documents or something.


----------



## bicker

You just need to talk to the right person. Calmly and politely work your way up the ladder to someone who will understand that you have only one digital outlet, and you won't be charged for an additional.


----------



## jludman

I actually got the direct phone # for the regional manager in charge of my area, who said he couldn't do anything about my bill. You're right, no use arguing with people once they say they don't have the keys to adjust my bill. Lost it a little last time on the phone, and told them if after I get my m-card they keep charging me for extra outlets, I'll have to take them to small claims court...


----------



## bicker

Good luck with that.


----------



## yukit

singidunum said:


> ...
> I am wondering if this new card is bad (it looks like it has been physically bent a little bit) or if I need to do something like re-run guided setup. Will HostID and DataID which I got when trying to pair with a different card yesterday still be valid ?
> 
> Any advice ? Otherwise I will have to wait for an appointment which is 10 days out out


I believe the hostID stays the same, but not sure about the dataID.

I would try another m-card if they let you exchange the card. I find people at Sunnyvale office are reasonable with requests. I also needed a 2nd card to pair my first TivoHD.

If that does not work, I would suspect that your Tivo maybe faulty, or the signal on the coax cable maybe too noisy. You may need a truckroll to have their tech measure the signal strength.


----------



## singidunum

Thanks, I exchanged the card this morning and the third time was indeed the charm. HostID was the same, but DataID was different.

Yes, Sunnyvale office indeed has very reasonable people - much better than the lottery you enter when you call phone support. One guy on the phone yesterday insisted to give him the serial number of my Motorola box into which I am putting the cable card ?!?! When I re-re-re-stated that I need the pairing for Tivo he had to call his supervisor because he was not aware of that and then kicked me to the next support level.

But all's well that ends well


----------



## leeble

I'm in Chicago and have Comcast Basic Cable. I'm getting cable cards tomorrow, I have a new TivoHD - do I need 2 cable cards or just one? Also, do I need to upgrade my service or will they send the Basic in Digital once I have the cards in?


----------



## drhankz

leeble said:


> I'm in Chicago and have Comcast Basic Cable. I'm getting cable cards tomorrow, I have a new TivoHD - do I need 2 cable cards or just one? Also, do I need to upgrade my service or will they send the Basic in Digital once I have the cards in?


You need (2) S-cards or (1) M-Card. I'm sure your TiVo Manual says that.


----------



## scotttc2000

Get 1 card. Comcast will charge you for each card. I have the M-unit no issues.


----------



## leeble

Thanks. I thought it was one M or two S. Comcast says one M will work, and since the first card is free, I only have to pay the $16.99 install fee.


----------



## dms92969

Just wanted everyone to know that I had an M-card installed in my Tivo-HD. No problems so far. They guy didn't know anything about an SDV adapter, but all the channels seem to be comming in ok... 

I called chatted with someone online. They said once Comcast Tivo is available in my area, the SDV adapters will be available. I don't know what that's about... I called them directly, they didn't know what an sdv adapter was. LOL..


----------



## EllJay

I'm really frustrated. Got my MCard from Comcast, received my TiVO HD on Friday. Followed all of the directions, but it is not acquiring the channels. I called Comcast tech support a couple of times, and did the online chat - nothing changed. The tech guy came out yesterday, swapped out the MCard, tested the signal strength (it was fine) and tried a few other things. Today, I spent a couple of hours on and off with the tech supervisor. He had me first scan the channel list with the card removed, then do (yet) another Guided Setup with the card in, then configure the card (yet again). Still not acquiring the channels. On the Conditional Access, I see Con:Yes but Val:?0x00
The CableCard status shows a state of Wait to Start. No Messages are being received. I'm totally at a loss - is the problem with Comcast in general? The particular CableCard? A defective TiVO? Am I doing something wrong? I'd really appreciate some help - thanks in advance!


----------



## treaty

Installed a new M-card into my TivoHD this weekend for the first time. Went to the local Comcast office and picked up the card, no charge. Came home and slipped it in then called the number on the screen to have Comcast activate. Read them the numbers on the screen and 4 minutes later I was told to do the channel test... was getting all the channels.

Comcast tech on the phone tried to tell me there would be a $1.75 monthly charge on my bill for the cable card. I insisted that I did not have a cable box already, only the TiVo, no other digital outlets in the house, so there should be no charge - he said he'd have to talk to a supervisor about that. 2 minutes later he was back on the phone to let me know that was indeed correct - no charge. 

I do not know why any cable company in their right mind would do a truck roll to install a cable card into a Tivo - It's a no brainer on the TiVo end, there's nothing to be done. Any complicated work is all done on the cable office switching end. That's where the cable companies need to focus their training/efforts/money.


----------



## bicker

Sounds like the installer thought that you were getting CableCARDs to go with Basic Cable service; with that tier, you do pay $1.75 (here) for the first CableCARD.


----------



## leeble

Here in Chicago - I got the Mcard Saturday, but there were missing channels. Nobody seemed to know anything, and they said the cablecard was bad. Seemed odd to me, why only a few channels, not all? They sent out another tech today, who checked the signal at the cables outside, changed out some splitters, and ultimately they had to send another something signal to the device, but now I have all the channels I am supposed to. Unfortunately I am getting black screens occasionally - just for a few seconds, but it's annoying (during recording). I hear the audio, but the screen goes black.

RS Uncorrected is 0, RS Corrected steadily goes up. Signal strength, etc. all seems fine.

They tell me, though, that the first cablecard is free.


----------



## spikerjack

Like many here I have both Tivo Series3 and Tivo HD units utilizing S and M cards respectively. Just had my premium channels go out after a Tivo HD upgrade...and after seven (yes SEVEN) calls to Comcast I did stumble upon a troubleshooting method that worked to get my card and channels working again. Here is what I did:

1) After the upgrade, my Data ID field --did-- change. I had to get Comcast Customer Service to update. That was four of the seven calls. Finally on that fourth call I insisted on a supervisor who could update the field and he did...but a new hit wasn't helping reauthorize. Bummer.

2) The next two calls were to try and get somebody who could help me troubleshoot the CableCARD screens and to see if there was something I could do short of a tech roll. Simply put - exercise in futility.

3) I noticed on my Conditional Access screen that Con=Yes, Val did NOT have a V, but that the Auth field showed "UNC". That seemed strange. Rebooting the Tivo with the CableCARD in did not resolve.

4) I then PULLED the card, did a formal reboot, ignored ALL messages to redo guided setup...got myself back to the Tivo main menu. I then reinstalled the card, again ignored the guided setup warnings, and went back to the Conditional Access screen. This time while Val still did not have a V (didn't expect one) the Auth field did show an "S" instead of "UNC". 

5) At this point I called Comcast to get a regular hit sent and bingo - channels worked.

I don't expect this to be a magic elixir for everybody as it definitely seems everybody has unique issues...but just wanted to pass on my "try rebooting without the card before calling to get a authorization hit" idea so that others could try it if you have a similar issue to mine.

I learned alot from this thread...just wanted to share.


----------



## Smackfu

drhankz said:


> *The Answer is HERE* :up:


Question on these instructions: It says to run Guided Setup before the installer comes. This isn't a new Tivo HD, but it is a new Comcast install, so do I just pick my Comcast package and do Guided Setup without actually having the channels yet?


----------



## gamndbndr

Frickin' a - once again all my hi-def channels are gone on both cable cards. Waiting on my 5th call with Comcast this afternoon. First 2 were disconnected as they transferred me to "tech support" where I ended up with 1) "if you'd like to make a call....", #2) busy, 3) "need to get a supervisor", 4) same called back and tried to do it from her screen but no success, 5) should be a supervisor.

Why do I think this will create another truck roll for Comcast which will be 3 in less than 45 days. And the last 2 guys came in, punched some commands in their Blackberry and "poof" all the HD channels were there after pairing successfully!

Ever since the digital expansion into the analog range happened and the boxes were sent out this has been a repeating problem. If only the Comcast TiVo boxes were available in Atlanta I'd tell them to send one over and I'd give my Series 3 to my son and let him deal with this!


----------



## drhankz

gamndbndr said:


> Ever since the digital expansion into the analog range happened and the boxes were sent out this has been a repeating problem. If only the Comcast TiVo boxes were available in Atlanta I'd tell them to send one over and I'd give my Series 3 to my son and let him deal with this!


Yours is the first one I have heard with this problem.

I'm a Comcast CableCard TiVo User with NO PROBLEMS.

Let me take a WILD guess.

You were previously an Adelphia customer or some other 
Comcast acquired customer.


----------



## toddinmd

drhankz said:


> Yours is the first one I have heard with this problem.
> 
> I'm a Comcast CableCard TiVo User with NO PROBLEMS.
> 
> Let me take a WILD guess.
> 
> You were previously an Adelphia customer or some other
> Comcast acquired customer.


You're lucky then. My cards lost auth in July, ended up needing a truck roll to replace the cards. Even the new cards loose all channels in ~3 weeks, sometimes sooner. What's funny, is that comcast will call and ask if my cards are fine, and I'll check and gee they are not working again. So they send another hit. I'm told no changes are being made, but I always wonder why they keep calling when my cards are out.........


----------



## drhankz

toddinmd said:


> You're lucky then. My cards lost auth in July, ended up needing a truck roll to replace the cards. Even the new cards loose all channels in ~3 weeks, sometimes sooner. What's funny, is that comcast will call and ask if my cards are fine, and I'll check and gee they are not working again. So they send another hit. I'm told no changes are being made, but I always wonder why they keep calling when my cards are out.........


Mine use to do that a YEAR ago. I never had a truck roll.

I just had them send the Encryption Keys again and they
started to work. But they were refreshing the KEYS once
a month. I guess they stopped the frequent refresh this year.


----------



## crazi4tv

For those who wonder why it is a nightmare to get TiVo issues resolved with Comcast either over the phone or by technician visit, here is some information:

1- They do not provide training on third-party consumer electronic devices ie TiVo, Moxi, & HDTV's w/cablecard slots. only a very small percent of their customers have devices that use cablecards and cablecards do not generate revenue. Many of the technicians who do installations are not employed by Comcast, but work for companies who contract their technicians out. Who knows what kind of training they receive.

2- Phone reps are allowed to spend an average of only 3-4 minutes on each call. On each phone call they are _required _to make an attempt to "upsell" the customer, which doesn't allow a lot of time for troubleshooting. If their average time on the phone is longer than 3-4 minutes then they are put on notice, and if that does not improve within a specific amount of time, they can be fired. Troubleshooting TiVo issues takes a lot longer than 3 minutes, so the phone reps do whatever they can in order to get the customer off the phone: they schedule a technician. Also, they are not given access to pair cablecards or update the Host & Data and are discouraged from transfering calls to supervisors who do have access to pair cards.

They have recently been laying off employees in local call centers in order to "outsource" those jobs, some of which are in other countries (again, who knows what kind of training they receive). It's a crapshoot that you or the technician will actually talk to someone local or that even knows what they are doing.


----------



## RJElman

EllJay said:


> I'm really frustrated. Got my MCard from Comcast, received my TiVO HD on Friday. Followed all of the directions, but it is not acquiring the channels. I called Comcast tech support a couple of times, and did the online chat - nothing changed. The tech guy came out yesterday, swapped out the MCard, tested the signal strength (it was fine) and tried a few other things. Today, I spent a couple of hours on and off with the tech supervisor. He had me first scan the channel list with the card removed, then do (yet) another Guided Setup with the card in, then configure the card (yet again). Still not acquiring the channels. On the Conditional Access, I see Con:Yes but Val:?0x00
> The CableCard status shows a state of Wait to Start. No Messages are being received. I'm totally at a loss - is the problem with Comcast in general? The particular CableCard? A defective TiVO? Am I doing something wrong? I'd really appreciate some help - thanks in advance!


We're having the exact same problem with our CableCard installation in Oakland. Did you ever resolve your problem? We've had 3 different techs out to the house and have tried multiple CableCards.

Thanks for any info you can share.


----------



## crazi4tv

It sounds like the card is either not paired, or paired incorrectly. _Val:?_ indicates there is a problem somewhere in the Host (TiVo tuner) validation process, which can be caused when your cable provider has not paired the Host & Data to the cablecard. When a cablecard is inserted in a TiVo, it begins to "hunt" for out of band frequencies. If the card cannot find these frequencies, this may cause _Network Setup _ to display a zero count next to _Messages_. A zero count basically means that the card is not communicating with the cable providers Headend. This can be caused by a problem with the activation, loose/incorrect connections, no incoming signal or a faulty card. There are several things I recommend you do before you call them back:

The first thing is to press the _input_ button on the remote to cycle throught the settings. The input setting must match the physical connection between the DVR and the TV. 
Next, go to the Pairing screen. If you don't know how, press the TiVo button on the remote, select Message & Settings - Settings - Remote CableCARD & Devices - CableCARD Decoder -Configure CableCARD 1 - CableCARD Menu - Pairing. This screen displays the *Host* (unique 13 digit # which identifies the tuner the card is inserted in. This # does not change) the *Data*(11 digit # which is generated between the Host & the card) and the *Unit Address *(this # is associated to cablecard. If multiple cards are installed this helps to pair the Host & Data to the correct card). If you do not see any data displayed here, then the card may be faulty, not inserted properly, or the Headend does not recognize that a card has been inserted. Write the *Host*, *Data* & *Unit Address *down. Call Comcast. Ask the phone rep to tell you if there is a *Host * number attached to the card. If there is, ask him/her to read to you what the 13 digit number is and then ask for the 11 digit Data number. If either numbers do not match exactly what you wrote down, or there is not a Host & Data, then they need to be updated which the phone reps do not have access to do, however their supervisors do. At this point they will probably want to send a technician, but insist that a supervisor update your Host & Data info. Once that has been corrected, they need to send a series of activation signals. This part is important; if the incorrect signals are sent, your card will not activate. They *must* send these signals in this order: Cablecard Validation, Initialize, Hit. Once the card receives the signals, the channels should begin downloading in just a few minutes. Keep the phone rep on the line with you. If you see an error "*161-4*" it means that the card received the Initialization and is resetting-just press Clear. Go to the Cablecard Decoder screen, select Configure Cablecard 1, then select Test Channels. You should see "No channels available" while the channels are downloading. If everything is working as it should, within a few minutes channels should start appearing. Check all channels that you subribe to on both tuners.

If this doesn't work, let me know. There are other things we can check to verify what is causing your problems.


----------



## sxdxoutlaw

Can you use a series 3 without a cable card for basic cable?


----------



## crazi4tv

sxdxoutlaw said:


> Can you use a series 3 without a cable card for basic cable?


You can, however the cablecard provides access to various features, such as the Guide Data


----------



## a68oliver

crazi4tv said:


> You can, however the cablecard provides access to various features, such as the Guide Data


Not exactly. Basic cable guide data IS available without a cablecard. My S3 has cablecards and they provide decryption services and channel mapping so the guide will work on the non-analog channels.

My HD does not have cablecards and has complete guide data for all the analog channels. However, it does not have guide data for the clear QAM channels which it receives.


----------



## yukit

With recent Comcast updates, I was just verifying the channel lineup in two of my TivoHDs. I noticed that my older TivoHD (paired about 6 month ago)was missing Encore channels, but a new TivoHD XL (paired recently) does see the channels.

I am guessing that two cableCARDs are activated & authorized independently despite having the same cable package. I suppose I can make a call to CSR to fix this, but I have not missed these channels for the last 6 months anyways.

I saw missing Encore channels posting about a month ago, but I am not sure if the issue is limited to Encore channels. Anyone else see such weirdness?


----------



## furgoon

How do actually get them to come out with cablecards? I have just upgraded to the digital starter package. I confirmed twice with the sales rep via chat that I wanted cable cards. The first appointment time comes around and the installer says that they are out of them and they would have to reschedule. Second appointment comes around and, of course, the tech knows nothing of the cable cards. I had them come out anyway as I needed the trap removed off my line since I had basic cable. I would think I am at least eligible for a free truck roll to get these forsaken cards. I think they are trained not to have them since they lose revenue on them.


----------



## crazi4tv

furgoon said:


> How do actually get them to come out with cablecards? I have just upgraded to the digital starter package. I confirmed twice with the sales rep via chat that I wanted cable cards. The first appointment time comes around and the installer says that they are out of them and they would have to reschedule. Second appointment comes around and, of course, the tech knows nothing of the cable cards. I had them come out anyway as I needed the trap removed off my line since I had basic cable. I would think I am at least eligible for a free truck roll to get these forsaken cards. I think they are trained not to have them since they lose revenue on them.


The problem that you are running into is that technicians can only carry a certain amount of equipment on their trucks...they may restock their equipment only once or twice a week, so depending on what equipment they are installing they can run out. In most cases, their jobs are assigned to them usually the same day as the appointment, and sometimes they don't know until an hour or two ahead of time what it is they will be doing at the customers home. If the rep who set up your work order did not type notes stating you want cablecards, then that could easily explain why the technician did not know that is what he needed to install until he walked in your door and you told him you want cablecards.


----------



## crazi4tv

yukit said:


> With recent Comcast updates, I was just verifying the channel lineup in two of my TivoHDs. I noticed that my older TivoHD (paired about 6 month ago)was missing Encore channels, but a new TivoHD XL (paired recently) does see the channels.
> 
> I am guessing that two cableCARDs are activated & authorized independently despite having the same cable package. I suppose I can make a call to CSR to fix this, but I have not missed these channels for the last 6 months anyways.
> 
> I saw missing Encore channels posting about a month ago, but I am not sure if the issue is limited to Encore channels. Anyone else see such weirdness?


The Encore channels may be "copy protected", which if that is the case, the correct sequence of activation signals must be sent to the cards in order for them to recognize that you are subscribed to view those channels. Try this:

Tune to one of the Encore channels that are not coming in, then press Record on your remote. This locks the tuner onto that channel. Go to the Cablecard Menu and select Conditional Access. Look for *Auth*. If you see *Not_Authorized*, *NS* or *N*, then the card does not recognize that you are authorized to view this channel. Call your cable provider, ask them to send these signals in this order: Cablecard Validation, Initialize, Hit. Within a few minutes the channels should start to come in. Also, on the Conditional Access screen, verify that you see *Host:Validation*

Another possibility is that the Data ID changed. Look at one of my posts from a day or two ago on how to check that. Let me know how this goes.


----------



## gamndbndr

drhankz said:


> Yours is the first one I have heard with this problem.
> 
> I'm a Comcast CableCard TiVo User with NO PROBLEMS.
> 
> Let me take a WILD guess.
> 
> You were previously an Adelphia customer or some other
> Comcast acquired customer.


No, we were part of TImeWarner but have been Comcast for a long while now. We had our Series 3 for over 3 years and never, ever had a problem until these digital tuning adapters showed up elsewhere in the house since my wife's favorite shows were ending up tranferring from analog to the digital side. It may be coincidence, but the problem appeared within a week of Comcast rolling out those digital boxes.

Since my last post I have called in twice more and paired up and "refreshed" but now it only lasts for a day. Today the HD channels were here at lunch (about 18 hours since the last call/pair/refresh) and upon arrive home from work the HD channels were gone.

Comcast is sending their 3rd truck roll tomorrow - and says they will have cable cards. I have now resorted to pleading to get one of the TiVo DVR's from the Northeast ASAP (they have no clue what I'm talking about).

My frustration in calling Comcast is that I get to the phone tree and keep selecting "one or more of my channels is not working properly" and always, always end up in the billing dept. I've given up responding to the prompts and when I get to the service rep go through the entire song and dance even though I have a ticket number that is supposed to have all my repair history in one place.

You would think after more than a half-dozen conversations about this problem, 2 truck rolls, etc. I would at least be given a way to quickly bypass the phone tree and go right into the queue.

And never, ever, has Comcast called back with the quality survey they promise will come after the call is completed which makes me think that there's a magic button at the office that they can push if the issue is not resolved satisfactorily.


----------



## drhankz

gamndbndr said:


> And never, ever, has Comcast called back with the quality survey they promise will come after the call is completed which makes me think that there's a magic button at the office that they can push if the issue is not resolved satisfactorily.


How to get to e-mail Rick Germano, VP of Customer Operations.

http://www.comcast.com/Corporate/Customers/contactus/ContactUs.html
AND
Send e-mail to Rick Germano, VP of Customer Operations.
http://www.comcast.com/Corporate/Cu...1092007GOOGLE4&s_kwcid=comcast help|849143647

AND
http://www.comcastsupport.com/forms/com/rgcontact.asp

COMCAST CABLECARD SUPPORT CENTER
1.866.761.0211

*Here are 26 unpublished direct numbers* 
for level 2.5 and above Comcast supervisors.


----------



## gamndbndr

To follow up; we had a very long service call and the first thing the tech did was test the line and something was wrong on the transmission. First, something was replaced on the pole and then both splitters was replaced.

He then paired up the cable cards again and we've been good for over 48 hours.


----------



## cmaquilino16

Hello good to see you got it working, With this new switch to all digital and more hd channels the stupid spitters will KILL the signal for the new digital and hd channels.


----------



## DocNo

a68oliver said:


> Not exactly. Basic cable guide data IS available without a cablecard. My S3 has cablecards and they provide decryption services and channel mapping so the guide will work on the non-analog channels.


You have guide data without cable card because you pay Tivo for it.

The guide data that can be provided by cablecard is for devices like TV's that have cable card built in. Of course, that eliminates a cable box rental from the cable companies revenue stream so of course they aren't going to push it.


----------



## khurt

I'm looking for some advice. I live in Skillman, NJ. Comcast recently bought our local cable company Patriot Media. I bought a TiVo HD because I wanted the TiVo experience for my HD shows (I've had a Series 2 since 2004). I've had multi-stream cable card and it worked fine with the dual tuner until recently. The problem started just after Comcast started their "digital transition" ( not to be confused with the ATSC transition). My dual tuner no longer received content on the second tuner. I called Comcast and they sent a tech out who claimed the TiVo was broken but and replaced my multi-stream card with a single stream card. I called Comcast and they sent out a different tech who replaced the single stream card with a multi-stream card. All was good or so I thought.

Now I am noticing that I no longer receive certain HD channels that are included in my lineup. The screen is just blank. I am not getting any channels between 100 and 112 and some of HD content such as HDNET, USAHD etc is blank but TiVo had the channel name and correct show information. I do get ABCHD, NBCHD etc. It is certain blocks of channels. I know this is a Comcast issue but how do I prove it?


----------



## khurt

Thank you for this information. I will keep searching for a resolution to my issues. I do not have Verizon FIOS in my area and I am in a HDTV dead zone so Comcast is my only option unless I stop watching TV.


----------



## mchief

khurt - I would suspect SDV, but don't know if Comcast is doing that in your area. Check the sticky at the top of this forum for SDV FAQ.


----------



## DocNo

khurt said:


> Now I am noticing that I no longer receive certain HD channels that are included in my lineup. The screen is just blank. I am not getting any channels between 100 and 112 and some of HD content such as HDNET, USAHD etc is blank but TiVo had the channel name and correct show information. I do get ABCHD, NBCHD etc. It is certain blocks of channels. I know this is a Comcast issue but how do I prove it?


Tivo has a number (that has been posted many times in this thread) for CableCard issues. Even though it's time consuming and you really shouldn't have to, schedule an appointment with Comcast and if the installer still balks, call the Tivo number while he is there - that's what it's for.

Also make sure you tell Comcast when you schedule the appointment you do not want a contractor but an actual Comcast employee. While I have gotten a few good contractors, every time I have requested an actual employee I have had very good luck with them and often they took up my issue for me.

Unless it's a switched digital video (SDV) issue like mcheif pointed out, it's just a provisioning error in their system. It took three calls to their internal cable card desk for the comcast tech that initially set me up to get someone who could just type in my cable card numbers correctly


----------



## ksalno

I've read about the problems that some people are having with the Comcast digital transition but I haven't seen anyone who is having a problem like mine. I live in NJ and was away for a couple weeks during the digital transition. I have 1 TV that is on a Comcast tuner box, 1 that is connected to a Tivo S3 HD with multi-stream cablecard, and 1 (in kitchen) that is connected direct to cable. 

When I tried these TVs after the transition, the one on Comcast box works fine, the one in kitchen with no box only gets a few stations in the lower band, but the Tivo HD was completely frozen up and unresponsive to remote or front panel buttons. I powered it off but after going through the boot up process it just gets to the main screen and freezes again. However, when I disconnected the CATV cable, it boots up fine and I can access all features including Internet and recorded shows. If I pull up the channel guide I can tune to a station but if I then connect the CATV cable, the picture will freeze and pixelate and eventually the Tivo will reboot itself and go into the frozen/unresponsive state.

I've called Comcast a couple of times and they sent a refresh to the cablecard but it hasn't done any good. Any other ideas or anyone else experienced this?


----------



## emily_jd

There used to be a number Comcast customers could call to reach someone who knew how to pair Cablecards properly. Over the last few days, I've tried the number (1-866-761-0211), and it's constantly busy. Does anyone know if this number is now out of service? If so, is there another way to get a direct line to a Cablecard specialist at Comcast?

Something happened to our M Card when a tech came out two weeks ago to fix a problem with the signal to the house. Now the signal is great (no more pixelation!) but we've lost all HBO and Encore channels. All other channels--HD and non-HD--come in fine. The Conditional Access screen shows Val: ? on the missing channels, so from my understanding, the card is not properly paired. 

I know for a fact that the card was properly paired before the tech came out, because we got those channels and had no problem receiving PPV after ordering over the phone. I think, however, that something happened with the pairing when the tech, in trying to solve the signal problem, moved the M Card from the right slot to the wrong slot and back.

I've talked to a couple support people on the phone and had someone out for two hours this morning, and even though they all swear up and down that they're putting in the right info and sending the hits in the right order, HBO/Encore still haven't returned. Now they're sending a person with "more Tivo experience" with a "Tivo card" out tomorrow. I saw a post on here that Atlanta techs refer to M Cards as "Tivo cards." Is it possible that the card is suddenly faulty? Or am I correct in my hunch that I just haven't gotten the right person on the phone yet?


----------



## rvsj

If the card was put into the wrong slot that probably scrambled the pairing. When put back in the proper slot it would generate new data. That would require that the new data be entered at the headend. The old data is no longer valid.


----------



## thakswet

have a supervisor calling me back from Comcast. I have no HD channels besides the lower numbered ones; nothing over 713. Pittsburgh - Robinson Twp (old Adelphia Cable). MS card in slot one.
On my Host screen I have:

CableCARD ID: 0-###-###-###-### (where # is actual numbers; never gave any comcast person this number)
Host ID: 0-###-###-###-### (where # is actual numbers; this I already confirmed as correct from my last call)
Type: One-Way

do other people have the "Type: One-Way"

So I get HD channels; just not all of them.

On the CA Screen:

System id: 0x0E00
Status: Not Staged
Internal Secure Micro Serial No-
02.06.00.23:FS:CF
External Secure Micro Serial No-
Not Cetected
CA Time-
Waiting for Update...
Time GBAM: 0
App GBAM: 0
Purchase GBAM: 0
EMMs Processed: 0
(page 2)


any thoughts on what's next besides waiting for this supposed call back....it's was almost exactly 4 minutes on my last call when I was told a supervisor will call back. Help.


----------



## Kunzorama

I had similar problems that were caused by too strong a signal being received, which was overpowering the S3 tuner. The Comcast rep said your signal strength should be no higher than 92-93; mine was pegging at 100. I think we're seeing stronger signals as Comcast switches to digital and converts to fiber.

I bought a grab bag of signal attenuators from smarthome dot com for $12.99, and found that a 6db reduction solved the problem for me. YMMV



ksalno said:


> ....However, when I disconnected the CATV cable, it boots up fine and I can access all features including Internet and recorded shows. If I pull up the channel guide I can tune to a station but if I then connect the CATV cable, the picture will freeze and pixelate and eventually the Tivo will reboot itself and go into the frozen/unresponsive state.
> 
> I've called Comcast a couple of times and they sent a refresh to the cablecard but it hasn't done any good. Any other ideas or anyone else experienced this?


----------



## Puppy76

Don't know about for cable, if there could somehow be a difference, but I have 100 percent on some of my broadcast channels, and they come in flawlessly.


----------



## thakswet

Update on my problem:

A truck was rolled out; technician agreed with me that the Scientific America MS CableCard was fine, but would replace it anyway. Well it was the card. He called in the serial number and host number. We watched the EMMs count up and channels I did not receive started coming in. He left about 45 minutes later and about 2 hours after that I saw on the Decoder Screens that the CP AUTHORIZED the card. Everything now works perfectly.

Some items of note if you had this problem, if you have:
*Status: Not Staged* (on the SA Screen) then the card if actually not broken, it's just past the time that a technician can hold the card until it becomes "not working" and needs to be re-programmed at the factory. It is then good again for a period of time programmed on the card. Then becomes "not working" or Not Staged again. 
Once a good card goes in, Status changes to Ready. Then Go to the DICV screen and check to see if CP AUTH says waiting or not. You can also keep checking the CA screen to see if EMMS are counting up. Then it is just a matter of time until everything loads up. The tech will want to leave, I made mine stick around cause I didn't believe him that it was working (neither did he.) He finally gave me the phone number of the supervisor for the Pittsburgh area, Mike O'Brian 412-875-1367. If youre having problems he will help in Pittsburgh.

anyway, everything is good and I'll be back when I need to set up Tivo Series5 in a few years. I found alot of help on this board.

As for that 866 number; it has been busied out by Comcast.


----------



## skymom

Hi,

I have a Comcast installer arriving in about 2 hours to install my cablecard. I requested a multistream card, we'll see what I get.

While the Tivo box is being set up today, I expect to move it to another room later in the week (long story, but it involves a reshuffle of TVs due to the purchase of a bigger HDTV and entertainment unit). 

My question is -- after the (hopefully) successful install of the cablecard today, will there be a problem if I move the Tivo box to its ultimate destination? 

If there will be an issue, I might scramble to move the Tivo now, but for a variety of reasons, I'd rather not.

Thank you to everyone who has shared their insights on this forum!

Cheers,

Skymom


----------



## skymom

orangeboy said:


> You should have no problem moving the Tivo to another room after it has successfully been paired with the cablecard. I moved across town and had no issues! I stayed with the same provider...


Thank you for the fast reply! I figured as much, since I couldn't imagine that Comcast could tell which cable outlet I was using. But I figured I'd check before the truck roll.... 

Wish me luck!

Cheers,

Skymom


----------



## skymom

Just got a call from the Comcast technician. He doesn't have any cablecards, and has to put in a request for them, so today's scheduled visit isn't going to happen. So it looks like Comcast isn't going to make it easy for me. 

The tech was nice, he said that Comcast put the brakes on ordering cable cards, and that they are making do with what they have on hand, especially since Comcast now offers a Tivo service. I told him, it sounds like Comcast wants to make it difficult if I don't use THEIR Tivo service, and he said "I wasn't saying that", and I said, "I know you weren't but I am.." and he laughed. 

I did remind him that Comcast has to provide the cable cards per the FCC, so we'll see what happens next. I might make a stink about having to continue to pay for my Comcast DVR service since they fell down on having the cards when my visit was scheduled, I'll see if this gets resolved quickly, or whether it goes totally sideways from here...

I've been pretty happy with Comcast so far, I hope this is a one-time aberration.

Skymom


----------



## Zoinks1

Hi all. I have two Tivo HD's, and had Comcast over this morning to install cablecards. Both are Motorola M Cards. I thought everything was fine, but now I realize that I am getting none of the encrypted channels. The installer will be coming back this afternoon.

Here is what I get on Conditional Access Screen:

Unit Address:000-00132-xxxxx-181
EncryptionES
Con:Yes EBCP:Yes Val:V 0x0F

but nothing after this. According to Tivo's pdf (http://support.tivo.com/euf/assets/files/Moto_MCARD_Activ_auth.pdf), there should be more data there, including Auth:.

Anyone have any ideas? Help!


----------



## timjohnson1717

Figured i might as well post here also. I have an original S3 (rear load cards). Got the same problem you do zoinks, with only one of the cards, the other works fine. The non working card shows channel data but no picture or sound. The conditional access screen show only the same lines yours does, the working card has everything showing.


----------



## bareyb

skymom said:


> I've been pretty happy with Comcast so far, I hope this is a one-time aberration.
> 
> Skymom


Once they got the cards paired correctly, my service has been stellar. One major problem in 3 years, and it really wasn't their fault. The underground cable in my front yard wore out and they promptly pulled a new one the next day and it's working great again. Especially cool with all the new Channels Comcast has added. :up:


----------



## jbernardis

My cablecard installation went without a hitch (3 units, 5 cablecards total - 4S and 1M) and the units have been operating for over two years without a problem.

On another note, last friday I noticed a message indicating channels have been added to my lineup. When I looked, I saw that my comcast franchise (central NJ - used to be patriot media) added 86 HD channels! - I went from about 15 HD channels to 86, all without SDV. Suddenly, I am very happy with comcast my the desire for FIOS is waning.


----------



## bakerja

Anyone know if it is possible to get comcast caller id on the TIVO? I have a comcast DVR along with my TIVOHD and the comcast DVR has a really nice feature for caller id displaying on the TV. They also have software to get caller id on your computer (if you have comcast internet) and I plan to implement that but really would love to have the caller id on the TIVO.


----------



## 235288

UPDDATE: I guess it takes calling 10 times to finally get someone who can send the right combination of signals to the card. We are now up & running & $75 poorer from a wasted electrician's visit. If they suggest an electrician, JUST SAY NO! 

I'm glad to have found this thread, but am no closer to a resolution. Here's our situation: Tivo & Comcast worked very well together for about 2 weeks, HD channels were visible, life was good. Over a week ago, the HD channels started to slowly leave us. Called Comcast, they sent the signal a few times and it still wasn't working, so they suggested a new card. I went to my local Comcast office (Sunnyvale - lovely people that work there, they were very helpful) got a new card, came home, installed card, and low & behold, only the basic cable channels were working. No HD, no premium, nada, zip zilch. Called Comcast again, they ended up dispatching a tech, who ran new cable and disconnected our splitter (now no other room has tv, but that's fixable). He also suggested having an electrician come out and check electrical. $75 later, no problems with electrical, except the coax cable has 70 volts on it. Called comcast again, he kept sending the signal or whatever they're doing & really was trying to help, or at least it seemed that way, and it's still not working. I'm going to see if a new card will work, if not, well, I'm not sure what to do. 
Thanks for reading my rant, any suggestion or links to what might work would be greatly appreciated.
Ann


----------



## elwaylite

Anyone here in the Mobile Alabama area? I'm moving back and may just use Comcast instead of Dish Network. Tivo or Moxi is a must, because I need a lot of recording space. Are any channels SDV and not able to be viewed? How do the ccards work in our area?

TIA


----------



## Puppy76

What would an electrician have to do with anything?


----------



## gmcc

>$75 later, no problems with electrical, except the coax cable 
>has 70 volts on it.

So what was the resolution for this seeming problem?


----------



## gmcc

Puppy76 said:


> What would an electrician have to do with anything?


Perhaps to investigate the 70 volts on the cable... which seems odd to me.


----------



## crazi4tv

bakerja said:


> Anyone know if it is possible to get comcast caller id on the TIVO? I have a comcast DVR along with my TIVOHD and the comcast DVR has a really nice feature for caller id displaying on the TV. They also have software to get caller id on your computer (if you have comcast internet) and I plan to implement that but really would love to have the caller id on the TIVO.


Unfortunately, universal caller ID is not compatable with TiVo.


----------



## crazi4tv

jediannie

Try this link:

http://support.tivo.com/app/answers/detail/a_id/137

There are easy to follow troubleshooting steps along with pictures of the different screens you may need to access in order to determine what is causing your problem.

Let us know how it turns out.


----------



## gmcc

crazi4tv said:


> jediannie
> 
> Try this link:
> 
> http://support.tivo.com/app/answers/detail/a_id/137
> 
> There are easy to follow troubleshooting steps along with pictures of the different screens you may need to access in order to determine what is causing your problem.
> 
> Let us know how it turns out.


I'm getting the idea that jediannie vanished after the "resolution" post/edit.


----------



## 235288

Nope, I'm back. Thanks for all the info and sorry I didn't post sooner. Channels are disappearing again. I'm almost afraid to call Comcast because they really aren't fixing anything. We had every channel for 3 days and now some basic cable channels are missing & some HD channels are missing. I'm going to check the link you posted to see if anything can be resolved.

As for the electrician, I guess it wasn't a total waste, we had a "floating" ground that seems to be fixed, but I still the think Comcast tech just wanted an excuse to leave.


----------



## gmcc

jediannie said:


> Nope, I'm back. Thanks for all the info and sorry I didn't post sooner.
> 
> I'm going to check the link you posted to see if anything can be resolved.
> 
> As for the electrician, I guess it wasn't a total waste, we had a "floating" ground that seems to be fixed, but I still the think Comcast tech just wanted an excuse to leave.


I do hope the link provided by crazi4tv is some help.

And I personally don't think the electrician was a waste of money, since that voltage on your cable could possibly be a safety issue in a couple of respects including possibly someone's life.


----------



## Brendon

comcast charges me a dollar or two for each card but also charges me for hdtv on each card. So for me each card with hd it about $8-9 each month


----------



## davidmesa

ongoing problems with tivo hd w/ mcard install. had status: wait to start. per prior post, told csr to go exact order (1) Validation, (2) Initialize, (3) Hit. Voila! worked. thanks all!


----------



## cheesesteak

I had a Comcast technician come out yesterday to install an m-card in my new TiVo HD. He had no idea what he was doing but got things working in the end. Took about an hour and three calls to his Comcast contact. The first cable card was bad. Good thing he brought two. He'd never worked with cable cards before. Part of the problem was communication. At first, I wasn't getting hi-def channels. The Comcast person on the other end of the line thought I was adding the TiVo HD to the boxes I already had, not replacing the Comcast HD dvr. I got the hd channels once that was sorted out.


----------



## vermaport

Zoinks1 said:


> Here is what I get on Conditional Access Screen:
> 
> Unit Address:000-00132-xxxxx-181
> EncryptionES
> Con:Yes EBCP:Yes Val:V 0x0F


I'm at the same screen. The Val changes periodically. Both TiVo and Comcast support are stumped; a Comcast tech left just after trying 4 different CableCards, all with the same result. TiVo's sending a replacement unit because they can't think of anything else to do.

Here are the things TiVo asked the tech to try (all unsuccessful).

1. Try other CCs.
2. Switch CC to slot 2 to "clear out" pairing information, switch back to slot 1, hit CC again.
3. Power cycle TiVo, hit CC again.
4. Repeat Guided Setup, hit CC again.
5. Blow into CC like a Nintendo cartridge.

I highly doubt the replacement unit is going to make a difference. I think TiVo is incompatible with the firmware on this batch of CCs:

Manufacturer: Motorola
FW Version: 03.31, 02.65, 03.25
HW Version: 0469927002

Anyone else have this version of the Motorola M-Stream card (CableCARD Menu->CableCARD(tm) Status)?


----------



## real_goose

I had Comcast install 2 cable cards in my HD and everything went well. I subscribe to limited basic for $15.99 month. I had to call more than once to find a CSR who knew the correct price. The first card is free and the second card is $2/month. I have no Comcast boxes and keep basic service for the multiple older analog only TVs in the house.

There are several advantages to using cable cards. All the channels are now easily 'tunable' versus being hidden on virtual channels like 100-9. TiVo guide only lists channel information for the virtual channels if cable cards are used. (Something I think TiVo should fix.) All channels are digital so no more gray screen of death which happened twice in 2 weeks. 

The installer brought 3 cards and the first 2 worked. He had a hand held terminal and wanded the bar code on the card and inserted them 1 at a time. When the TiVo screen came up he enter the information into the terminal and then had me test the card on channels I did not get before. Very smooth and quick and he did not need to make phone calls.


----------



## Puppy76

Glad you were able to get it for apparently the right price. Comcast was trying to charge me $16/month on top of the $15+ for cable...despite that being both contrary to their stated prices, and presumably illegal.

Gave me the excuse to finally cut the cord and ditch them though. They COULD have had my money if they wanted it...


----------



## bicker

Actually, service providers can charge individual customers market rates for CableCARD rentals. They are regulated only with regard to the average price for CableCARD rental company-wide.


----------



## Puppy76

That seems rather...dubious.


----------



## bicker

It is what it is. We don't necessarily have to like the laws; indeed laws are typically a reflection of a balancing of opposing interests, rather than the imposition of one specific interest. Therefore, it is exceedingly rare for anyone to be 100&#37; completely happy with the way any specific law is.


----------



## scooterboy

Zoinks1 said:


> Hi all. I have two Tivo HD's, and had Comcast over this morning to install cablecards. Both are Motorola M Cards. I thought everything was fine, but now I realize that I am getting none of the encrypted channels. The installer will be coming back this afternoon.
> 
> Here is what I get on Conditional Access Screen:
> 
> Unit Address:000-00132-xxxxx-181
> EncryptionES
> Con:Yes EBCP:Yes Val:V 0x0F
> 
> but nothing after this. According to Tivo's pdf (http://support.tivo.com/euf/assets/files/Moto_MCARD_Activ_auth.pdf), there should be more data there, including Auth:.
> 
> Anyone have any ideas? Help!


I'm in this exact same situation. Two tech visits, and they could not get it working. I pointed out the screen you mention above, and all that's missing from it, but they didn't care about that.

The "cablecard guru" is supposed to call me to schedule a visit, but it's been 5 days and I haven't heard a word.

If he fixes it, I'll report back what the solution was.


----------



## teenie1

In the Chicago area. We now have two big TVs (lived on the 25" tube for several years!). Each TV has its own Series 3 HD TiVo. For one TiVo, we have lifetime service (TV #1), we don't have TiVo service yet on the other (TV #2). Just set up TiVo #2 today, we are using wireless USB for both, I created a home network with desktop, laptops and TiVos (same as at my old house). 
We currently do not pay extra for HD service from Comcast. On TV#1, we are receiving all the HD versions of the stations in our package. On TV #2, we are only receiving HD for the local networks (ABC, NBC, etc). The other HD channels (where we subscribe to the matching SD) have a blank screen.

Can anyone help me get the remainder HD stations on TV #2?

Thanks!


----------



## angra

Guys,

I have tried to search the thread but it is a big thread! I haven't found this answered explicitly. My questions pertain to the Atlanta market.

I am not a comcast customer, but my parents are. They have an old 2-tuner analog tivo and have been transitioned to nearly all digital service. So, they can't really dual-tune any more and I am considering giving them a TivoHD so that they can recover dual tuner service. I asked my dad to call Comcast and find out their cable card policy and pricing.

He said that Comcast reported that he could exchange one of the boxes on his account for _one_ cable-card, but that additional cards would be $5.99 per month, which he is not inclined to pay.

A few questions for the Atlanta area customers:

* $5.99 per card seems high - is that the price per card that you have seen? I thought that there was a FCC mandated cap of less than that.

* One card would do if it's in a m-card. Is it possible to get an m-card on request? Is it possible that Comcast knows that tivos need m-card and just do that for tivo customers without going into detail about it? I wasn't on the phone, so my dad may have mentioned the tivo, or not.


----------



## bicker

angra said:


> * $5.99 per card seems high - is that the price per card that you have seen?


You're right to ask for replies from Atlanta-area customers. This may be different from area to area. For comparison, here in Boston, they have a special code for "second CableCARD in the same device", and that's $1.75. I think that $5.99 number is probably the same as what we pay here, if there is not such a code available.



angra said:


> I thought that there was a FCC mandated cap of less than that.


There is no such cap. Rather, the average rate charged for CableCARDs... averaged over the entire country... is reviewed by regulators.



angra said:


> * One card would do if it's in a m-card. Is it possible to get an m-card on request?


Again, you'll want to get a local answer, but I think this is becoming less of a concern, as S-cards are becoming a lot less common.



angra said:


> Is it possible that Comcast knows that tivos need m-card and just do that for tivo customers without going into detail about it?


First, there is no TiVo bias in this regard. The TiVo S3s work just as well with S-cards as with M-cards. Second, generally, Comcast isn't going to note, or consider, the destination of the CableCARD until they're in the home. Request an M-card. Hopefully that's what you'll get.


----------



## wighty

FWIW, the equipment charge in Comcast's So. Jersey service area for each CableCard after the first free one is $1.50/mo.


----------



## angra

bicker,

Thanks for your response. I should clarify that I need to figure this out in advance, if possible, because my parents will _not_ want a new tivo if they have to add 6 bucks to their monthly bills in order to get the benefit.

Also, I misspoke regarding tivos "need"ing m-card - rather, I meant "is it possible that Comcast understands that tivos can benefit from the m-cards..."

I did not know that s-cards are becoming uncommon. That is very helpful. Thanks again for your response....



bicker said:


> You're right to ask for replies from Atlanta-area customers. This may be different from area to area. For comparison, here in Boston, they have a special code for "second CableCARD in the same device", and that's $1.75. I think that $5.99 number is probably the same as what we pay here, if there is not such a code available.
> 
> There is no such cap. Rather, the average rate charged for CableCARDs... averaged over the entire country... is reviewed by regulators.
> 
> Again, you'll want to get a local answer, but I think this is becoming less of a concern, as S-cards are becoming a lot less common.
> 
> First, there is no TiVo bias in this regard. The TiVo S3s work just as well with S-cards as with M-cards. Second, generally, Comcast isn't going to note, or consider, the destination of the CableCARD until they're in the home. Request an M-card. Hopefully that's what you'll get.


----------



## bicker

The main reason that the S-cards are becoming less common is that Motorola doesn't even produce S-cards anymore, only M-cards.


----------



## slowbiscuit

angra said:


> A few questions for the Atlanta area customers:
> 
> * $5.99 per card seems high - is that the price per card that you have seen? I thought that there was a FCC mandated cap of less than that.
> 
> * One card would do if it's in a m-card. Is it possible to get an m-card on request? Is it possible that Comcast knows that tivos need m-card and just do that for tivo customers without going into detail about it? I wasn't on the phone, so my dad may have mentioned the tivo, or not.


$5.99 is the standard extra outlet charge, which you'll pay regardless of card or box. If you exchange a box for a card, you just have to pay the install charge (something like $17.50). And yes, they do have M-cards. No, you can't pick one up and install it yourself, because they don't trust you.


----------



## angra

Slowbiscuit,

Thanks for your response! You say "they do have M-cards". Is there any way to ensure that that's what you get when you request a card? 

I think having a tech come do the install should be fine for them. $17.50 is not onerous.


----------



## wp746911

I just got my cablecard (SA in Houston) setup and seem to get all my channels- thing is it shows a lot more channels in the guide than what I actually get- is there a way to have it only display what I actually receive?


----------



## bicker

Yes. In the Settings there is a configuration screen for the Channel List, and you can deselect the channels you don't receive.


----------



## wp746911

I guess I knew I could deselect them manually (I do that for channels that I receive and hate- like local public access) but I was hoping the tivo could filter and not display channels that I don't receive---digital cable goes up to 1000 and I could be manually deselecting a hundred + channels...


----------



## bareyb

wp746911 said:


> I guess I knew I could deselect them manually (I do that for channels that I receive and hate- like local public access) but I was hoping the tivo could filter and not display channels that I don't receive---digital cable goes up to 1000 and I could be manually deselecting a hundred + channels...


You are wanting it to "scan for channels" like TV's used to do. THAT would be awesome, but unfortunately the only way to do it is manually. It's not SO bad, because you can use the "down arrow" and "select" button to select/deselect (it toggles) so it speeds up the process quite a bit. It's definitely tedious, but it's the only way...


----------



## jon96cobra

I have a scheduled appointment with Comcast Saturday at 8am -12pm for a new install for 2 cable cards. Made sure to schedule early in case the tech runs into problems I can have it cleared up before Sunday.


----------



## drhankz

jon96cobra said:


> I have a scheduled appointment with Comcast Saturday at 8am -12pm for a new install for 2 cable cards. Made sure to schedule early in case the tech runs into problems I can have it cleared up before Sunday.


If you really NEED 2 CableCards - lets HOPE he brings 4


----------



## Birdman84

angra said:


> Guys,
> 
> I have tried to search the thread but it is a big thread! I haven't found this answered explicitly. My questions pertain to the Atlanta market.
> 
> I am not a comcast customer, but my parents are. They have an old 2-tuner analog tivo and have been transitioned to nearly all digital service. So, they can't really dual-tune any more and I am considering giving them a TivoHD so that they can recover dual tuner service. I asked my dad to call Comcast and find out their cable card policy and pricing.
> 
> He said that Comcast reported that he could exchange one of the boxes on his account for _one_ cable-card, but that additional cards would be $5.99 per month, which he is not inclined to pay.
> 
> A few questions for the Atlanta area customers:
> 
> * $5.99 per card seems high - is that the price per card that you have seen? I thought that there was a FCC mandated cap of less than that.
> 
> * One card would do if it's in a m-card. Is it possible to get an m-card on request? Is it possible that Comcast knows that tivos need m-card and just do that for tivo customers without going into detail about it? I wasn't on the phone, so my dad may have mentioned the tivo, or not.


I am in WV not in a city and we get all the left overs from the big city area's comcast serves. I just put in a series 3 HD Tivo and called comcast 3 times being told something different. Basically the first card was free and the first person said the second card would be 7.95 a month. the next 2 said there would be no extra charge for the Mcard which I ended up getting. A week later the bill showed up with no charge for the card but 8,$ for the second hookup along with a bunch of other stuff. I ended up going into the comcast office and they said the bill was all wrong. Took off the 8$ charge said there was no charge for the extra cable channel (she called it). It really seems no one at comcast really knows what they are doing. I have found if I call in every time whatever special I am on is about over and tell them I am going to go to sat. that they will give me another special. right now I am on digital preferred with 2 specials for 39$ plus 29$ for high speed 12 Mg Internet service.


----------



## VikingGuy84

Hi everyone,

First of all, thanks for staring this thread. It truly is helpful.

I am probably going to upgrade to a Tivo HD (currently have a Series2 w/ Comcast box). So I will need to have the CableCards installed on the new Tivo HD when it arrives. Can you all recommend things I should request/ask Comcast when I call to schedule the installation?

Here is what I am thinking I need to do so far:

-Tell them the CableCard installation is for a Tivo HD box
-Ask them to be sure the tech has an M-series card (x1)
-Request for an experienced tech (will that work?)
-Need to do anything with account information? We already get HD channels/service.

Thanks so much. I appreciate it!
Jeff (Minneapolis/St. Paul area)


----------



## joebrod

Is it worth it?

I live 2500 miles away and will not be able to help him set it up. He can figure things out and do things, my concern is with Comcast, their support of cable cards and SDV. 

Is SDV rolling out there? Can he get a CC w/o a big hassle? 

He currently only has "basic cable" (analog?) and receives HD OTA. Any insights into experiences with Comcast in South Jersey (across from Philly, not the shore) appreciated.

It would be a xmas gift to replace his series2 but is it a big box of headaches

thanx

joe


----------



## jon96cobra

drhankz said:


> If you really NEED 2 CableCards - lets HOPE he brings 4


Well Saturday the tech showed up and checked out the connection to the house and didn't tell me until he started work that he didn't have any cable cards and I will not be able to get any until Monday. Then when I called Comcast they said not until Wednesday.


----------



## drhankz

jon96cobra said:


> Well Saturday the tech showed up and checked out the connection to the house and didn't tell me until he started work that he didn't have any cable cards and I will not be able to get any until Monday. Then when I called Comcast they said not until Wednesday.


Probably because someone else needed two and they used four
to get them WOKRING :down: Welcome to the World of CableCards.


----------



## jon96cobra

What brand of Cable cards does Comcast use. I had a tech due out today but they just called me to reschedule since the supply they have are not working and they don't have any that will work. man I miss Cox. First time installed and I was off and running.


----------



## drhankz

jon96cobra said:


> What brand of Cable cards does Comcast use. I had a tech due out today but they just called me to reschedule since the supply they have are not working and they don't have any that will work. man I miss Cox. First time installed and I was off and running.


I think Comcast use Motorola exclusively and 
the OTHER Cable Companies use SA.


----------



## macjester

I'm in Morgantown WV, which seems to be aligned with the Comcast Pittsburgh regional in terms of service and policies. 

I just purchased an HD. When I called, I asked if I could pick up a card (hoping that an M card would suffice and exchange TWO cable boxes - one on the TiVo S2 and one on the TV). I didn't explain this merely said I wanted a single card in exchange for two cable boxes. Clearly the CS rep knew that TiVo was involved and immediately said "you can't pick them up, only the tech's carry them, and you need two." Which implies they're S cards (or they have no clue what their talking about). I've got a service call scheduled for Monday (which is a nice $18 fee). The card cost per month is $1.99 (but since I had 4 cable boxes in the house for over 3 years, they had already reduced my additional box cost to $2.00, so I'm not really saving any additional money). 

I read on the TiVo instructions that (paraphrasing) "some cards extend beyond the unit and don't allow the door to close..." Does anyone know if Comcasts cards are prone to this (I can only imagine they are -- which will send my aesthetically-sensitive wife into a complete tizzy).

I'll update once things are finished...

BTW, love the HD, got Netflix streaming up and running, very impressed.


----------



## RTPGiants

My mother-in-law has Comcast basic service in the Baltimore, MD area and an HD Tivo. Recently, they seem to have eliminated all but the very basic channels from the analog tier. 

Is it possible to get a CableCard from Comcast w/o upgrading to digital service? The price jump is ridiculous between analog and digital, and she doesn't want to pay this, but she'd like to get the non-premium ESPN, Food, SciFi stuff back.

Is this possible w/o paying for the digital tier?


----------



## RTPGiants

RTPGiants said:


> My mother-in-law has Comcast basic service in the Baltimore, MD area and an HD Tivo. Recently, they seem to have eliminated all but the very basic channels from the analog tier.
> 
> Is it possible to get a CableCard from Comcast w/o upgrading to digital service? The price jump is ridiculous between analog and digital, and she doesn't want to pay this, but she'd like to get the non-premium ESPN, Food, SciFi stuff back.
> 
> Is this possible w/o paying for the digital tier?


Tivo reboot didn't solve this, but a TA reboot did.


----------



## bicker

RTPGiants said:


> Is it possible to get a CableCard from Comcast w/o upgrading to digital service?


It is possible, but it is not something that is required by law, so you really just need to ask and see if you can get them to agree to it. Some folks have; other folks have not. Some folks have found that if you upgrade to digital (thereby getting CableCARDs) and then downgrade a month or two later, they let you keep the CableCARDs for a fee (typically the digital outlet fee of about $8 plus the rental on the CableCARDs), while it is possible that they'll say no and insist that you return the CableCARDs.


----------



## drcos

Motorola or Scientific Atlanta - depends on the head end. We have Comcast in Venice (Sarasota), and our head end (and cc's) are SA.
Remember Comcast didn't build all these systems, they bought a good chunk of existing ones.


----------



## drhankz

RTPGiants said:


> Is this possible w/o paying for the digital tier?


If you own a Business - would you GIVE AWAY what people really want for free.

Can't you receive Over-The-Air Digital TV in your Area. That is FREE


----------



## RTPGiants

drhankz said:


> If you own a Business - would you GIVE AWAY what people really want for free.
> 
> Can't you receive Over-The-Air Digital TV in your Area. That is FREE


Unfortunately, she lives in Annapolis, and her OTA antenna (on the roof no less) is just out of range of just about everything due to the cliff effects.

And as to the free aspect. You'd think there'd be something between $10/month (her basic service) and $60/month (the first digital tier).

I guess the answer is to switch to FIOS, which ends up cheaper.


----------



## bicker

In Annapolis, Comcast offers Digital Starter for $29.99 for the first six months.

From what folks are implying (did anyone actually call them to find out?), they apparently don't offer Digital Economy there (which cost about $30 per month, without any type of promotion applied, here). So it isn't like Comcast hasn't thought of having a tier such as you suggest -- they've evidently determined, through their market research, that they are better off not offering it there in Annapolis, despite the fact that they will lose some customers as a result. They're evidently balancing that detriment with the benefits they derive from their current pricing plans.


----------



## drhankz

RTPGiants said:


> I guess the answer is to switch to FIOS, which ends up cheaper.


Is FIOS really Cheaper or JUST SOME SIGNUP TRICK


----------



## Buddya

I'm in San Francisco and my Tivo HD has not detected Comcast's channel lineup changes for their HD channels. Example: QVC was on channel 745, now its channel 719. Comedy Central is now on Channel 745 (which is what I'm interested in, not QVC...).

I thought the Tivo Guide would detect channel changes. Tivo Support site is not helpful.

Thanks!

Bud


----------



## RTPGiants

bicker said:


> In Annapolis, Comcast offers Digital Starter for $29.99 for the first six months.
> 
> From what folks are implying (did anyone actually call them to find out?), they apparently don't offer Digital Economy there (which cost about $30 per month, without any type of promotion applied, here). So it isn't like Comcast hasn't thought of having a tier such as you suggest -- they've evidently determined, through their market research, that they are better off not offering it there in Annapolis, despite the fact that they will lose some customers as a result. They're evidently balancing that detriment with the benefits they derive from their current pricing plans.


Yes, I've called them multiple times, but Comcast reps don't even understand the word "analog", so it's sort of a losing battle. But, what you're saying here is consistent with them.

As to whether FIOS is "actually" cheaper, the answer is yes if you combine phone + TV with them compared to Comcast digital + phone from Verizon.

Additionally, Comcast doesn't offer Washington DC networks (Annapolis is basically equidistant from DC & Baltimore) unlike FIOS.


----------



## bicker

drhankz said:


> Is FIOS really Cheaper or JUST SOME SIGNUP TRICK


We compared regular price-to-regular price and FiOS came out a little higher, so as long as we have a promotion we're probably going to do better with FiOS, while if we cannot get a promotion, at the service level we want (which did happen with or former service provider, Comcast), then FiOS is a little more expensive.

Also, FiOS would not offer anything in the price-range or comparable to the service spec for Comcast's Digital Economy service (again, comparing regular prices), so if that's your chosen level of service, FiOS isn't going to be less expensive, even with a promotion, because they're not offering that level of service.


----------



## bicker

RTPGiants said:


> Yes, I've called them multiple times, but Comcast reps don't even understand the word "analog", so it's sort of a losing battle. But, what you're saying here is consistent with them.


I didn't say anything about "analog". 

If you want the service I referred to, you need to ask specifically for "Digital Economy". It is not analog service... it is digital service providing a limited set of cable channels: A&E, AMC, Animal Planet, BET, Cartoon Network, CNN, Comedy Central, Discovery, Disney, E!, Food Network, Fox News, Nickelodeon, Lifetime, Spike TV, USA, and Weather Channel. That's it.

Again, it may not be offered where you are, or it may just be offered by request (i.e., no advertising of it), or it may just be offered if you place a service termination order.


----------



## drhankz

bicker said:


> We compared regular price-to-regular price and FiOS came out a little higher, so as long as we have a promotion we're probably going to do better with FiOS,


I have never done the comparison - but that was my guess, without 
Promotional Prices - they should be close.

Every Year at Comcast Renewal Time - for me in Salem, NH - about MAY.

My Special Pricing for Comcast goes away. Every year the Price JUMPS 40%.

Every year I call screaming to TAKE OUT THE SERVICE.

Every Year the Special Pricing is returned after the TAKE IT OUT Phone call


----------



## b_scott

anyone in Chicago Area 1,4,5 having break-up issues? I've been having bad blocky issues with channels 225+, as well as a couple other channels having the occasional digi-noise. This is on both TV's the same. The signal seems to be cut down to around 50 or so, normal is around 80.


----------



## diehard2

> Anyone in Chicago Area 1,4,5 having break-up issues? I've been having bad blocky issues with channels 225+, as well as a couple other channels having the occasional digi-noise. This is on both TV's the same. The signal seems to be cut down to around 50 or so, normal is around 80.


Not sure about the Comcast areas, but I'm in the south loop, and I'm not having any issues.


----------



## b_scott

thanks. I don't know what it is. But it's on both my Tivos, same issue. Could be my outside line or an issue with a connector where it comes into my apartment. At one point the Tivo had a message in white lettering over the top of the picture that gave a number and said to call Comcast to give them the number - but my wife didn't write it down and I was asleep. Anyone ever gotten that message and know what it is?


----------



## Smackfu

I thought my Comcast experience was pretty painless. They only had ancient S-cards from 2006 to install, and they only had one on the first visit and had to come back to do the 2nd one, but it everything works fine.

Fast forward to this month's bill, which now has two $6.95 charges for Add'l Digital outlets. (There is also an included HD DVR in my package that I'm not even using, so that may be why both are counted as additional.)

Has anyone had any luck arguing this with Comcast? Or getting it replaced with an M-Card? They seemed kind of flaky doing the Cablecard in the first place so I don't want to push my luck, but $7/month adds up.


----------



## bicker

First, yes, the HD DVR on your account needs to be addressed. That will clearly make all other digital devices fall into the "additional outlet" category.

Second, the ability to have two CableCARDs designated on the same outlet seems to depend on whether there is a special rate code for that set up in the billing system for your local system. We have that rate code here (something like "CableCARD 2nd card same outlet"), and so I was able to get my second CableCARD in my TiVo S3 covered for $1.75 per month. If that rate code doesn't exist, there's not much that can be done except to escalate your concern to corporate customer service, and see if they'll go to bat for you. The entirety of rates charged are regulatory-reviewed, so the FCC won't go to bat for you -- you'll need to get someone from within Comcast on your side.


----------



## angra

I am not sure if this really belongs in CC thread or Comcast thread, but I'm going to take my best shot and put it here.

So, as I mentioned earlier in thread, I am not a Comcast customer, but my parents are. I got them a TivoHD for christmas, and went up to their house to meet the cable-card install tech. We had an unsuccesful transaction, and another attempt will be made tomorrow without my presence. I am attempting to gather as much info as I can to prepare my parents in advance. Tonight's cable tech didn't really want to debug the issue - he wanted us to sign off on the truck roll with the tivo stuck on "Acquiring Channel Information", so I expect to need to supply all debugging initiative remotely in advance.

Cable tech showed up @ 4:45 for a 2pm-5pm window. TivoHD had been set up days before, including a software update. I arrived at their house at 2 and had the tivo fully up and running well before the tech arrived. Tech arrived and inserted the card, went through a few screens that I did not catch, and then went to Live TV, where it stuck on "Acquiring Channel Information" for somewhere between 10 and 20 minutes. Tech got on his personal cell phone and was discussing personal plans for the evening, clearly ready to leave. His other cell phone rang, and it seemed as though he was talking to dispatch. He said he'd be leaving directly, hung up and asked us to sign off on the visit. We resisted, noting that he had not shown any evidence that the card install was working. He got a bit testy, saying that that screen can take anywhere from 30 minutes to 4 hours, which seems a bit contradictory to info here and at tivo.com. When I asked him about this he asked me how many cable card installs I had done (nice). He said we could call him on his cell phone if there were any more problems. I got the impression the tech wanted to just go and had evening plans that we were keeping him from, he kept pressing for a sign off on the roll, which my dad declined to provide.

Eventually the "Acquiring..." screen timed out, and the tech said that maybe we had a bad card, scheduled another install for tomorrow 2-5, but said that he would try to come by himself earlier in the day if he got a chance. very sketchy feeling. anyway...

I tried to grab as much info from the debug and info screens, but I didn't really know what I was looking for in advance. I was furiously searching TCF and Tivo.com while the guy was here. Conditional access screen had only, I think, 3 lines, but had Val: V. On an info screen there was a line for OOB frequency, which had a stable value in it (something in the 2000-2100 neighborhood, but I do not remember the units). That is about all that I remember offhand, but if asked specific questions, I might remember more that I saw.

Can you guys help me figure out how to best prepare my parents for tomorrow's visit? If the channel acquire times out again, what can I have them do, or insist that the cable tech do? I'll be making my way through all the debug info I can find, but any specific guidance would be very appreciated.


----------



## CrispyCritter

Print out or have available TiVo's cablecard debugging page - it sounds like you might have already encountered this, but it's great to be able to show it to installers who don't know what they're doing.


----------



## dwsutton

I was hoping someone could give me some insight. Ive had a Tivo series 3 hd for over a year. It was a beautiful thing. Last month all the sudden the HD quit recording and when switched to any of the HD channels even regular ones like Fox News, AMCHD - all but the HD local channels show up a black screen. I have called Comcast twice and they give me the " Im resetting the card" routine but that never helps. Give me some advice where to look in the menus and what to tell Comcast...... 

My concern if I go in unprepared is their regular response - "your junk TIVO is messed up" Im thinking if it can decode and show the standard 3 or 4 HD channels it must be in the card paring. 

Could or is is normal for the card to fail after a year ? 

Any advice would be appreciated 

David


----------



## teenie1

teenie1 said:


> In the Chicago area. We now have two big TVs (lived on the 25" tube for several years!). Each TV has its own Series 3 HD TiVo. For one TiVo, we have lifetime service (TV #1), we don't have TiVo service yet on the other (TV #2). Just set up TiVo #2 today, we are using wireless USB for both, I created a home network with desktop, laptops and TiVos (same as at my old house).
> We currently do not pay extra for HD service from Comcast. On TV#1, we are receiving all the HD versions of the stations in our package. On TV #2, we are only receiving HD for the local networks (ABC, NBC, etc). The other HD channels (where we subscribe to the matching SD channels) have a blank screen.
> 
> Can anyone help me get the remainder HD stations on TV #2?
> 
> Thanks!


Can anyone help on this?


----------



## teenie1

I have another issue. Our [brand-new] HDTiVo is connected directly to our brand-new Sony TV through HDMI. We are having difficulty with the TiVo audio:

(1) We don't hear some of the TiVo sounds ("bloop" sounds when navigating). The TiVo sounds are audible in the Now Playing menu, but not in the Guide or FF/RV when watching a program. It would make more sense if we never heard TiVo sounds (say, if HDMI cable didn't pick up analog sounds) but it is situation-specific.
(2) When I FF through commercials and hit "play", the video starts in right where it should but it takes several seconds for the audio to begin. When the audio begins, the audio & video are synched, but the audio is simply mute for several seconds while the video plays.
(3) If we have a program on pause for more than a minute, we often hear a terrible crackling (like a screechy microphone).

I did the following troubleshooting:
(1) Disconnected HDMI & connected old-fashioned cables (Red/White audio and Red/Green/Blue Video) --> the problem resolved, all audio is heard.
(2) Tried a different HDMI cable --> same problems
(3) Called Sony, they did a little troubleshooting with TV HDMI settings and say everything should be fine.
(4) Not experiencing problems with Blue Ray on same TV, which leads me back to TiVo being the problem.
(5) Called install tech from store where TV was purchased. He's pretty experienced and didn't know of this issues. He even did some research and called me back, he thinks it's a TiVo issue.
(6) TiVo sent a new box (to replace our brand-new box) because they thought it might be an issue with the HDMI port. Unfortunately, we're still having the same issues.

Help!!


----------



## angra

CrispyCritter said:


> Print out or have available TiVo's cablecard debugging page - it sounds like you might have already encountered this, but it's great to be able to show it to installers who don't know what they're doing.


Thanks - I had run across it but it was nice to have some validation that it's the "best" resource. We had it up and ready to go for our appointment window today, but no techs ever showed.


----------



## OrangeKid

Does any one know if Comcast in Portland, OR, is using SDV?


----------



## a68oliver

teenie1 said:


> Can anyone help on this?


You didn't mention if Comcast has installed and configured Cablecards on TV #2. Have they?

If they have, then they probably have not been configured correctly or paired by Comcast.

We need more info to help.

As for your question about Tivo sound effects... You will not hear them in Dolby Digitall 5.1 broadcasts.

I think some of these questions are answered in an excellent FAQ posted in the AVScience Forum at http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?p=11126048#post11126048


----------



## teenie1

a68oliver said:


> You didn't mention if Comcast has installed and configured Cablecards on TV #2. Have they?
> 
> If they have, then they probably have not been configured correctly or paired by Comcast.
> 
> We need more info to help.
> 
> As for your question about Tivo sound effects... You will not hear them in Dolby Digitall 5.1 broadcasts.
> 
> I think some of these questions are answered in an excellent FAQ posted in the AVScience Forum at


Comcast installed M-cards on both TiVos (same day).

Thanks for the FAQ link, I will go read that now!


----------



## teenie1

a68oliver said:


> You didn't mention if Comcast has installed and configured Cablecards on TV #2. Have they?
> 
> If they have, then they probably have not been configured correctly or paired by Comcast.


When I call Comcast, what do I ask them? Or is there something I can do on my own? The techs they have sent have not been very good and don't communicate well when asked questions.


----------



## a68oliver

teenie1 said:


> When I call Comcast, what do I ask them? Or is there something I can do on my own? The techs they have sent have not been very good and don't communicate well when asked questions.


Somewhere there is an excellent Troubleshooting Cablecards document. I believe it is at Tivo.com in the support area. Try http://support.tivo.com/app/answers/detail/a_id/137 It will have you look at the diagnostic screens and tell you what specific problems the cablecard is having. I suspect TV#2 has not properly been added to your account and is not receiving authorization to decode the channels. This will probably mean you need to be subscribed to a 2nd digital outlet and charged an additional outlet fee. I believe the 2nd outlet fee should include the cost of one cablecard.

I wasn't clear what Comcast package you were subscribing to on TV #1. I assume that you can subscribe to a different package on TV #2. That might be the problem.


----------



## schwinn

I'm just starting my TivoHD escapade... and it's already looking bad. I've been dealing with ECC (Executive Customer Care) for other issues for over a year. Now that they told me I'd be getting screwed in the digital transition, I weighed my options and got a THD so I could use cablecards.

Well, I just spoke with ECC today, and they wanted to make a housecall to deal with the other analog issues I have been dealing with for a few years. I told them, fine, but come in with cable cards because I just got the new TivoHD. You won't believe what they told me - I can't get HD on my Tivo... I have to get digital equipment from Comcast to get HD.

Can you believe this? This is supposedly "top level" support, and they don't even know what TivoHD is, how cable cards work, etc... wow.

I've "educated" her on TivoHD now, and asked her to check again, because I don't believe her, since so many people have THD with Comcast and HD... so now that she knows a little more, hopefully, she'll understand and make it happen.

Just wanted to relay the ignorance of Comcast... even at upper levels of support. Yeesh. I imagine there will be more to come...


----------



## macjester

macjester said:


> I'm in Morgantown WV, which seems to be aligned with the Comcast Pittsburgh regional in terms of service and policies.
> 
> I just purchased an HD. When I called, I asked if I could pick up a card (hoping that an M card would suffice and exchange TWO cable boxes - one on the TiVo S2 and one on the TV). I didn't explain this merely said I wanted a single card in exchange for two cable boxes. Clearly the CS rep knew that TiVo was involved and immediately said "you can't pick them up, only the tech's carry them, and you need two." Which implies they're S cards (or they have no clue what their talking about). I've got a service call scheduled for Monday (which is a nice $18 fee). The card cost per month is $1.99 (but since I had 4 cable boxes in the house for over 3 years, they had already reduced my additional box cost to $2.00, so I'm not really saving any additional money).
> 
> I read on the TiVo instructions that (paraphrasing) "some cards extend beyond the unit and don't allow the door to close..." Does anyone know if Comcasts cards are prone to this (I can only imagine they are -- which will send my aesthetically-sensitive wife into a complete tizzy).
> 
> I'll update once things are finished...
> 
> BTW, love the HD, got Netflix streaming up and running, very impressed.


Ok, I'm a few days late with this, but I suppose my update is worth it.

The provisioning EVENTUALLY went through, after about the third time. The tech that showed up was waaaay cool...he had this "technique" of hanging up on his support person on the other end by faking his phone breaking up, or his "battery is about to die, let me call you back." He wasn't rude, he could just tell the rep didn't know what they were doing and he seemed like a guy that didn't want to waste his time and wanted to make me happy -- he did that in spades. It obviously worked for him...

Funny side story -- while we're waiting to call back in after a hang-up, he GETS a call...from DISPATCH, asking him for directions...made me chuckle. Again, we're part of Pittsburgh regional (about 75 miles away from Morgantown -- and in another state). He said their service call routing is a nightmare -- he's driven PAST other techs as they're leaving a neighborhood he was driving to!

So anywhoo, much like I suspected, they DID have M-cards, and he brought several. We got the first one to work. It seems as if CableCARDs are something most folks there aren't too knowledgeable about.

Post-install "issue" (this is more of ignorance on my part than anything else)...EVERYTHING is copy protected (so far -- being a new tivo, I have only set up a few season passes). I didn't know about the CCI restriction on digital recordings & MRV. I mean I knew about it, but I wasn't expecting to get hit by it. I'm an old school S2 user that's had MRV going since day one, so this is kind of like losing a finger...it sucks, but I'll survive, but damn if I won't have a hard time scratchin my arse (or some such finger use).

What has impressed me was in my initial search to figure out what was going on with everything being incrypted, I ran across this thread:

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=438708&[email protected]

I sent an email to the address listed. I expected boilerplate "polite" response. Instead, I got an email to set up a voice call and spoke with someone at corporate, this was within a 24-hour period. In turn, she contacted a tech rep at the local office (nice fellow, a little unclear of all of the CCI byte issues on Comcast's end). He seemed to indicate it was nothing they were doing, but was sent that way from their upstream provider. I asked him to look into how the CCI byte is being set on their digital-equivalent OTA streams, and he said there was someone in their regional office (Pittsburgh) that he thought would know more about the issue.

Again, I don't expect a major change -- I hope for one, but I don't expect it. I do however have to at least give them credit for listening, responding quickly and attempting to understand/address the issue. Its been my experiences that most companies don't like explaining policies that don't make sense to their customers. Ultimately, I know I'm going to be restricted to some point, fortunately, I've got two other TiVos cranking double duty...since they can't handle HD content, I'll most likely keep the new one filled with mostly HD stuff. I dislike that my choices are being restricted, but I'm at a loss as to how to circumvent (legally & effortlessly) the restriction.

tl; dr version -- install & provisioning went great; digital & HD is the future (but unfortunately so is encryption). I'm hoping there's a solution worked out at some point in the future...


----------



## angra

angra said:


> Thanks - I had run across it but it was nice to have some validation that it's the "best" resource. We had it up and ready to go for our appointment window today, but no techs ever showed.


So the third appointment (second visit) went off without a hitch - I couldn't be there, but my dad called and said that after 40 minutes of the new tech working on it, everything was up and running.

I was happy that the 2nd tech was not trying to run out the door with a non working system, and was willing to troubleshoot until it was working. Is there anything I can do after the fact to have meaningful positive impact on the tech? Would a complimentary call to comcast have any affect on the technician?


----------



## ChiTownMac

teenie1 said:


> I have another issue. Our [brand-new] HDTiVo is connected directly to our brand-new Sony TV through HDMI. We are having difficulty with the TiVo audio:
> 
> (1) We don't hear some of the TiVo sounds ("bloop" sounds when navigating). The TiVo sounds are audible in the Now Playing menu, but not in the Guide or FF/RV when watching a program. It would make more sense if we never heard TiVo sounds (say, if HDMI cable didn't pick up analog sounds) but it is situation-specific.
> (2) When I FF through commercials and hit "play", the video starts in right where it should but it takes several seconds for the audio to begin. When the audio begins, the audio & video are synched, but the audio is simply mute for several seconds while the video plays.
> (3) If we have a program on pause for more than a minute, we often hear a terrible crackling (like a screechy microphone).
> 
> I did the following troubleshooting:
> (1) Disconnected HDMI & connected old-fashioned cables (Red/White audio and Red/Green/Blue Video) --> the problem resolved, all audio is heard.
> (2) Tried a different HDMI cable --> same problems
> (3) Called Sony, they did a little troubleshooting with TV HDMI settings and say everything should be fine.
> (4) Not experiencing problems with Blue Ray on same TV, which leads me back to TiVo being the problem.
> (5) Called install tech from store where TV was purchased. He's pretty experienced and didn't know of this issues. He even did some research and called me back, he thinks it's a TiVo issue.
> (6) TiVo sent a new box (to replace our brand-new box) because they thought it might be an issue with the HDMI port. Unfortunately, we're still having the same issues.
> 
> Help!!


Hi, we are having the same exact issue with our Tivo HD and Sony Bravia LCD. I've tried a few things, and keep coming back to Tivo since the TV works with all other components without issue!! Have you found anything out? I wonder if the HDMI "handshake" between the 2 is the issue? How to resolve this? I'll keep you posted if I find anything, and if you do find something, let me know.. thanks


----------



## teenie1

ChiTownMac said:


> Hi, we are having the same exact issue with our Tivo HD and Sony Bravia LCD. I've tried a few things, and keep coming back to Tivo since the TV works with all other components without issue!! Have you found anything out? I wonder if the HDMI "handshake" between the 2 is the issue? How to resolve this? I'll keep you posted if I find anything, and if you do find something, let me know.. thanks


You are correct, the issue is the "handshake" between Tivo and my TV. Apparently nothing I can do about it  Either live with the issues or switch to Comcast DVR.


----------



## teenie1

a68oliver said:


> You didn't mention if Comcast has installed and configured Cablecards on TV #2. Have they?
> 
> If they have, then they probably have not been configured correctly or paired by Comcast.QUOTE]
> 
> Found out that you are correct, the CableCard for TV #2 was not configured correctly. I switched the CableCards in my 2 Tivos and the problem switched between the 2 TiVos. Thanks for the help!


----------



## ChiTownMac

teenie1 said:


> You are correct, the issue is the "handshake" between Tivo and my TV. Apparently nothing I can do about it  Either live with the issues or switch to Comcast DVR.


I purchased a Onkyo receiver last week as well. Have not installed it since I have to make some modifications to the entertainment unit. I'm hoping that running all my HDMI's thru the receiver might resolve this issue?? Keeping my fingers crossed and hope to try it out in the next couple of days.


----------



## teenie1

ChiTownMac said:


> I purchased a Onkyo receiver last week as well. Have not installed it since I have to make some modifications to the entertainment unit. I'm hoping that running all my HDMI's thru the receiver might resolve this issue?? Keeping my fingers crossed and hope to try it out in the next couple of days.


Ooh...keep me posted! Hope it works.


----------



## silypuddy

Does anyone in the Minneapolis area know if they are installing M-cards these days? It's been a while since I touched my CC's in my TiVo (don't ask why I'm thinking of it), but I was just wondering.

Thanks


----------



## jrm01

ChiTownMac said:


> Hi, we are having the same exact issue with our Tivo HD and Sony Bravia LCD. I've tried a few things, and keep coming back to Tivo since the TV works with all other components without issue!! Have you found anything out? I wonder if the HDMI "handshake" between the 2 is the issue? How to resolve this? I'll keep you posted if I find anything, and if you do find something, let me know.. thanks


The first thing to check with issues like this is the Audio Output setting on TiVo. It should be set to DD > PCM, not DD 5.1.


----------



## drhankz

silypuddy said:


> Does anyone in the Minneapolis area know if they are installing M-cards these days? It's been a while since I touched my CC's in my TiVo (don't ask why I'm thinking of it), but I was just wondering.
> 
> Thanks


I doubt anyone can find an "S" card to save their life. 
ONLY "M" cards are being manufactured now.


----------



## teenie1

jrm01 said:


> The first thing to check with issues like this is the Audio Output setting on TiVo. It should be set to DD > PCM, not DD 5.1.


That helped! But when I called Tivo tech support, they checked that and made sure it was set to Dolby Digital instead of DD > PCM. Why?


----------



## teenie1

Can someone help me configure my CableCard? We have 2 HD Tivos, one CableCard is working fine the other is not. Can I fix this on my own or do I have to call the helpless tech support at Comcast?

Thanks!


----------



## Smackfu

bicker said:


> Second, the ability to have two CableCARDs designated on the same outlet seems to depend on whether there is a special rate code for that set up in the billing system for your local system. We have that rate code here (something like "CableCARD 2nd card same outlet"), and so I was able to get my second CableCARD in my TiVo S3 covered for $1.75 per month. If that rate code doesn't exist, there's not much that can be done except to escalate your concern to corporate customer service, and see if they'll go to bat for you. The entirety of rates charged are regulatory-reviewed, so the FCC won't go to bat for you -- you'll need to get someone from within Comcast on your side.


Thanks. I'll try and see if I can get that switched.

On cable cards: I've had some techs out to look into some line issues and they sure are terrified of cable cards. Heck, they get confused just reading the equipment list! Luckily my issue was on the internet/phone side, not with the TV, because I think they would have just thrown their hands up. I would be interested to find out how many people in this town have this setup. Would not be surprised if I was the only one.


----------



## Smackfu

drhankz said:


> I doubt anyone can find an "S" card to save their life.
> ONLY "M" cards are being manufactured now.


But this is Comcast! I had two S cards installed just in October. Sure, they aren't being manufactured, but these have a 2006 date on them.


----------



## LoraJ

bicker said:


> It is possible, but it is not something that is required by law, so you really just need to ask and see if you can get them to agree to it. Some folks have; other folks have not. Some folks have found that if you upgrade to digital (thereby getting CableCARDs) and then downgrade a month or two later, they let you keep the CableCARDs for a fee (typically the digital outlet fee of about $8 plus the rental on the CableCARDs), while it is possible that they'll say no and insist that you return the CableCARDs.


Hi Bicker!
I think you are on just about every message board I frequent and semi-frequent. 

Santa just delivered my Series 3 HD TiVo and I am not looking forward to dealing with a Comcast installer. I wish I could just tell them I can do it myself.

I am sure I will be back with lots of questions when the time comes, for now I am reading the pages from most recent to earliest. Hopefully I learn something.


----------



## drhankz

Smackfu said:


> But this is Comcast! I had two S cards installed just in October. Sure, they aren't being manufactured, but these have a 2006 date on them.


Antiques for SURE


----------



## bicker

LoraJ said:


> Hi Bicker!
> I think you are on just about every message board I frequent and semi-frequent.


I'm everywhere.


----------



## yunro

I have to relate my relatively painless cablecard install. Amazingly 3 installers showed up, the one scheduled to do my install another who wanted to see a cablecard install and another tech who just happened to be in my area working on another job and that turned out to be a good thing. They all said they probably only install about 2 or 3 cards a year between them all.

The first m card turned out to be bad, which we only found out after about 20 minutes trying to get in contact with someone who knew how to authorize cablecards, it was amazing as its not just the customer who may get a rude costumer service person on the phone, the tech doing my job was actually told he would be called back by someone who knew how to authorize a cablecard, and of course he wasnt. After he made some several other calls, he was finally able to find someone who could help him out, and that is when we found out the card he brought was bad, luckily the other tech who just happened to be in the area and tagged along had an m card with him, which was installed flawlessly in about 5 minutes. In total the techs were there for a good 30 minutes. 

I have to go out of my way to praise the techs doing the job as they were probably more frustrated then me about how long the job was taking. In the end I got a working m card and can now enjoy my tivo to the fullest.


----------



## JoeTaxpayer

I just had a chat session.
My town is going digital next month. 

Asked if I can self-install cable card in my TiVo. Rep said not recommended, but yes. I could swing by office and pick up a cable card. Hmmm. Did that change? My first cards had to be installed by Comcast. And experience was less than pleasant. 

Anyone know if I am going to be disappointed at the office? Can't call there first, just call center.


----------



## muddball

I was able to pick up cablecards @ the comcast office and self install. Did it a couple years ago w/ my first THD and a few weeks ago w/ my second. Takes a call to comcast during setup to activate the card, but it was relatively painless.


----------



## drhankz

JoeTaxpayer said:


> Anyone know if I am going to be disappointed at the office? Can't call there first, just call center.


NOT at the Office - anyone HANDING you the card is just fine.

The RISK - is trying to get it ACTIVATED.

NO MATTER WHAT - when you call Comcast for activation, you will
NOT be able to talk to the SAME LEVEL person as a on-site Comcast 
tech will be able to. You will talk to an intermediate tech who accurately 
needs to copy down all the info that you give them - then that person 
needs to talk to someone else that can access the database and
activate the card. You have two levels of people who need to get 
everything RIGHT. Also - they probably will NOT do it in real-time
so the activation will NOT SEEM to work immediately.


----------



## JoeTaxpayer

Thank you both. I'll drive by tomorrow and roll the dice.


----------



## teenie1

Thanks to the Tivo CableCARD hotline and this forum, I have 2 THDs now working in my house!!! Everyone is happy! "Thank you" to everyone here for all your help, I really appreciate it.


----------



## JoeTaxpayer

drhankz said:


> NOT at the Office - anyone HANDING you the card is just fine.
> 
> The RISK - is trying to get it ACTIVATED.


Just got back. No surprise, the Chat person got it wrong, my office doesn't offer self-install, no cards at office. They want to send a tech out.


----------



## drhankz

JoeTaxpayer said:


> Just got back. No surprise, the Chat person got it wrong, my office doesn't offer self-install, no cards at office. They want to send a tech out.


Sending a TECH out is the MOST LIKELY way to have a GOOD INSTALL.

In my area Comcast Techs are available 7 days a week. My last Tech
visit was on a SUNDAY at 5PM.


----------



## fallingwater

drhankz said:


> NOT at the Office - anyone HANDING you the card is just fine.
> 
> The RISK - is trying to get it ACTIVATED.
> 
> NO MATTER WHAT - when you call Comcast for activation, you will
> NOT be able to talk to the SAME LEVEL person as a on-site Comcast
> tech will be able to. You will talk to an intermediate tech who accurately
> needs to copy down all the info that you give them - then that person
> needs to talk to someone else that can access the database and
> activate the card. You have two levels of people who need to get
> everything RIGHT. Also - they probably will NOT do it in real-time
> so the activation will NOT SEEM to work immediately.


Last week I surrendered to Comcast's scrambling of everything above _Limited Basic_ by getting an M Card. Getting the card from the local Comcast Store for a self-install was no problem. Activating the card also went uneventfully; the card provided and mapped correctly the full premium channel line-up after a brief interlude.

However there WAS a problem: Despite Comcast's *information* about CableCARD pricing the Comcast Store agent told me that I'd be billed both a monthly charge for the card and a monthly _Additional Outlet Fee_. When I objected she called someone at another location who verified her statement. I didn't want to argue (there were others waiting) and told her I'd go online for a reference and call Comcast directly if there was a discrepancy.

I found the above *link* which states:

*How much will I be charged to use a CableCARD?*

_There is no charge for the first CableCARD that you use as it is already included in the primary outlet fee. If you have a multi-card device on the same outlet (i.e. TiVo Series 3 or two Digital Cable Tuners connected to the same personal computer), you will be charged an additional regulated fee of up to $2.05 for the second CableCARD.

If additional CableCARDs are needed for other devices that are installed on additional outlets, you will not be charged for the first CableCARD installed on this outlet as the cost is included in the additional outlet fee. In addition to the cost of the digital cable service, you will be charged a regulated fee of up to $2.05 for the second CableCARD on the additional outlet.

**Note: The same pricing schedule will be applicable to additional outlets with multi-CableCARD devices, e.g. no charge for first CableCARD on the third outlet and an additional regulated fee of up to $2.05 for the second CableCARD in addition to the digital service charge.

Disclaimer: Regulated Prices quoted above may not apply in all markets. Please call 1-800-COMCAST to learn more about Regulated Prices for your area._

I called 1-800-COMCAST, spoke to a billing agent who, again, said that I'd be charged for the M Card as well as an _Additional Outlet Fee_. I asked if Comcast had changed its rules or whether the Regulated Price disclaimer was the reason. She said that nothing had changed and the reason had to do with the TiVo being hi-def capable, something Comcast's website never refers to regarding CableCARD pricing.

I asked to speak with her supervisor. She said she couldn't connect me but offered to put me on hold while she spoke with the supervisor. I said fine. After a few minutes she came back and stated the supervisor had upheld her position. I again asked to speak with the supervisor. She countered by offering to have the supervisor call me back directly later that day. I said OK.

I then asked about the technical difference between a CableCARD used in a hi-def device and one that wasn't. The rep. didn't know but offered to connect me with an agent who provides technical support. I said yes, thanks.

I related my information to the tech support agent. She immediatedly said that billing agents are totally unfamiliar with CableCARDS and offered to properly set up the M CableCARD on my account. She verified that there would be no charge for the card; only the monthly _Additional Outlet Fee_ that I expected.

The price difference isn't huge, only $1.60/mo. here, but it was good to hear that someone at Comcast understood how their system is supposed to work. The billing supervisor never called back.

---
OT here, but interesting. I had the choice of putting the new CableCARD in a HDTivo which I hadn't been using recently, a Moxi, or a Sony hi-def DVR. TiVo won.

When channel mapping isn't a consideration, TiVo is for me the best choice; it provides the most complete EPG info of the 3 systems and ties Sony for picture quality when used as a hi-def DVR as well as standard-def source for a DVD recorder; Moxi can't do both at the same time!

(When used as a simultaneous high and standard-def source TiVo (and Sony) should be connected by YPbPr, not HDMI, to facilitate a stable viable connection if/when the TV/monitor is turned off.)


----------



## SheliaP

JoeTaxpayer said:


> Just got back. No surprise, the Chat person got it wrong, my office doesn't offer self-install, no cards at office. They want to send a tech out.


Exactly. I had the same thing happen. After about 5 chats online, calls to Comcast- and being told they were being shipped to me- No they couldn't do that. Tech that came out knew what he was doing- and he also had to call 2 diffrent people- he siad the first one was doing it the "long way". They definitely have special phones to call in. I was told the "real techs" wouldn't answer any calls except from their 2nd phone. All in all it was fast, friendly and worked- once I set up the tech run (oh and they didn't charge me for that truck roll b/c of all my troubles)

Anyway- Good luck


----------



## drhankz

SheliaP said:


> Exactly. I had the same thing happen. After about 5 chats online, calls to Comcast- and being told they were being shipped to me- No they couldn't do that. Tech that came out knew what he was doing- and he also had to call 2 diffrent people- he siad the first one was doing it the "long way". They definitely have special phones to call in. I was told the "real techs" wouldn't answer any calls except from their 2nd phone. All in all it was fast, friendly and worked- once I set up the tech run (oh and they didn't charge me for that truck roll b/c of all my troubles)
> 
> Anyway- Good luck


FYI - on-site techs call Comcast ATS from their Comcast Cell phone.
Whatever number they call is not only a direct line to ATS - but their
Cell Phone number is registered with ATS. Any other number can not
get though to the same number. On one of my 6 Installs - the Tech
could not get cell phone reception from my theater. I offered him a
land-line. He tried it but could not get through with my Caller-ID.

He needed to write everything done, leave the theater and call from
outside to reach ATS. That was my most difficult CableCard Install 
of the 6 that Comcast did for me.


----------



## steveliv

after quite awhile, i was able to get a single m card. the tech came out, free of charge, took both s cards out, stuck the one m card in, made the call, and 20 minutes later i was back in business... a comcast rep was able to lower my monthly costs without changing anything, plus he was able to do the cablecard swap


----------



## JoeTaxpayer

drhankz said:


> Sending a TECH out is the MOST LIKELY way to have a GOOD INSTALL.


I had them card one TiVo when I first got it. The install process wasn't pleasant at all. Tech came out with 1 card when I have a Tivo that needed 2 and his work order showed it. Comes back later and after install, a number of channels not coming in. Tech on the other end was nasty to my guy, and sent him on goose chase checking signal level. He hung up on the guy and after dialing back in got it working. Pretty much took the entire day. Really looking forward to doing this again.


----------



## drhankz

JoeTaxpayer said:


> I had them card one TiVo when I first got it. The install process wasn't pleasant at all. Tech came out with 1 card when I have a Tivo that needed 2 and his work order showed it. Comes back later and after install, a number of channels not coming in. Tech on the other end was nasty to my guy, and sent him on goose chase checking signal level. He hung up on the guy and after dialing back in got it working. Pretty much took the entire day. Really looking forward to doing this again.


The pleasure of the experience varies from one town to another.

There is a Poster on another *TiVo Forum* who is actually the
very next town over from me who seems to have a never ending 
install nightmare. Even though he is the next town - that town is 
served by Techs from another area.


----------



## Lava Lamp Freak

I'm paying $7.29 a month for a M card right now, and I only have one. No one I've talked to knows anything about the first one being free. I called today to find out why I'm no longer able to receive numerous HD channels that I could get last week, and was told that I need to upgrade to a HD cable card (WTF?), which the girl said is $7.99 a month. I'm tired of dealing with ignorant people on the phone so I'm going to the office tomorrow to find out what the heck is going on.


----------



## drhankz

Lava Lamp Freak said:


> I'm paying $7.29 a month for a M card right now, and I only have one. No one I've talked to knows anything about the first one being free. I called today to find out why I'm no longer able to receive numerous HD channels that I could get last week, and was told that I need to upgrade to a HD cable card (WTF?), which the girl said is $7.99 a month. I'm tired of dealing with ignorant people on the phone so I'm going to the office tomorrow to find out what the heck is going on.


Rates are all over the map. I believe the only consistency is the
1st one should be free - but even that does not translate to FREE.

If that is not confusing - nothing is.

The 1st Cable Card can be free but they can still charge you for
the Digital Outlet. Each Franchise agreement is negotiated with
the TOWN you are in. That can vary all over the map.


----------



## bicker

drhankz said:


> Rates are all over the map. I believe the only consistency is the
> 1st one should be free - but even that does not translate to FREE.


I think a better word would be "INCLUDED" -- the first CableCARD is almost always "included" ... typically in some digital package of some sort, in lieu of a STB. If you don't choose a package within which a STB is included, then you aren't paying for a service within which a CableCARD would be included, either.


drhankz said:


> Each Franchise agreement is negotiated with
> the TOWN you are in. That can vary all over the map.


True, but note that CableCARD rates, averaged over the entire service provider company, are reported to federal regulators, for their review with regard to the requirement that the average rate remain affordable.


----------



## drhankz

bicker said:


> but note that CableCARD rates, averaged over the entire service provider company, are reported to federal regulators, for their review with regard to the requirement that the average rate remain affordable.


They may be reported to the FCC or whoever - but I even Partitioned 
the local PUC and their response was Comcast tells us what it is and
we except it without question. They said we can't rock the boat because 
there is NO OTHER MSO that would replace them.


----------



## bicker

drhankz said:


> They may be reported to the FCC or whoever - but I even Partitioned the local PUC and their response was Comcast tells us what it is and we except it without question.


Sounds like your neighbors allow crappy people be elected to office, and/or the people they elect to office appoint crappy people to represent the public interest. Either that, or they didn't actually say that they accept the rates over which they have regulatory power, specifically limited basic cable service, "without question".



drhankz said:


> They said we can't rock the boat because there is NO OTHER MSO that would replace them.


That's an important data-point. The reality is that regulators could make it so bad of a business to be in that you'd be lucky to get anyone willing to offer you service subject to the conditions that regulators impose and/or to the lack of profit motive offered by overly-stingy consumers. Business is a two-way street. Every dollar spent to provide a specific product or service actually competes with _every other possible use_ for that dollar.


----------



## schwinn

As a previous member of the local cable committee, we were responsible for licensing the cable company in my area, as required by the franchising "system".

Longer story short - the frachising system doesn't allow the city/town to set rates, or affect them in any way. And, it's pretty much impossible to "evict" and existing cable company, unless they are GROSSLY negligent to a lot of people in the area... just a few screwups here and there are not enough.

Bottom line, the franchising system doesn't help the consumer in any way. It's not designed to. It's typical bureaucratic crap, put in place to make it "seem" like there is a consumer-minded system in place.

The only thing we could do is force the carrier to provide local TV capability, and internet connectivity for the town/city... that's it. What's more, anything we do in that regard fully allows the cable company to recoup lost money by raising rates. Nice huh?

So don't blame the local people... blame the FCC for letting the cablecos have their way with the consumers... line sharing is the only way to get consumer interest back in the system.


----------



## drhankz

schwinn said:


> As a previous member of the local cable committee, we were responsible for licensing the cable company in my area, as required by the franchising "system".
> 
> Longer story short - the frachising system doesn't allow the city/town to set rates, or affect them in any way. And, it's pretty much impossible to "evict" and existing cable company, unless they are GROSSLY negligent to a lot of people in the area... just a few screwups here and there are not enough.
> 
> Bottom line, the franchising system doesn't help the consumer in any way. It's not designed to. It's typical bureaucratic crap, put in place to make it "seem" like there is a consumer-minded system in place.
> 
> The only thing we could do is force the carrier to provide local TV capability, and internet connectivity for the town/city... that's it. What's more, anything we do in that regard fully allows the cable company to recoup lost money by raising rates. Nice huh?
> 
> So don't blame the local people... blame the FCC for letting the cablecos have their way with the consumers... line sharing is the only way to get consumer interest back in the system.


WELL SAID -- :up: :up: :up: :up: :up:


----------



## hutch_tx

I purchased a TivoHD just before Thanksgiving. Went to local Comcast store to return HD DVR and pickup a cable card. Followed instructions on setup w/ cc. When it got to the point where I had to call Comcast to activate, the 'fun' began. 
I have noticed they're first line of support immediately puts you through to level 2 when you mention 'cable card'. Anyway, 1st call attempted to activate with no luck. When I said 'nothing is happening', standard response of 'it may take 10-15 minutes for all you channels to show'. They offered to call back in 15min, which they did, with no luck. 2nd call later that night....same story. Fast forward to a few days after Thanksgiving, 3rd call, same story. I offer up the possibility that the card is bad (based on my readings on this forum). Tech says 'maybe'.

Wife convinces Comcast store to give her two cards to increase our luck. Both the guy helping her and the guy in back organizing returned equipment share similar experiences with their own CCs, one states his 3rd CC was the 'winner'.

Alright, CC #2 attempt....success after a long Comcast system outage. They happened to have various issues with their 'systems' during the day. Received hand written receipt for the 2 CCs. Continued into the evening as I tried to activate 2nd card. Ended up with the service rep apologizing for the slow system and a promise to call me later in the evening when system was back online. Never got that call. Day 2 of CC#2, finally was able to activate the card.

Through surfing over the following week, I find that all channels are coming in except 129-College Sports, 130-NFL Red Zone, and 635-GolfHD. Support line thinks its a problem with the line into the house (these all worked prior to CC) and sets a service appt. Tech shows up runs some tests, runs a cable from the source outside directly to Tivo... all with same results. Concludes its the CC. Problem is he doesn't have any (says they don't carry them in the trucks anymore) but another tech who is 20min drive away has one. he offers to go get it but I decided to cut my losses and thanked him for his effort.

I'm disappointed that Comcast knows I have a cablecard system but did not send a Tech w/ CCs.

I'm completely baffled why 3 channels out of 100s is the fault of the CC but oh well. Frustrating but at least I'm at 99%.


----------



## justrick

I've been thinking about taking the TiVo/CableCard plunge, but I'm pretty nervous after reading sooooo many horror stories on these forums. Has anyone in the metro Detroit area had good/bad luck getting everything installed and working properly?

Also, someone I know told me that a Comcast installer said the TiVo/CC setup wouldn't work with his surround-sound receiver. Any idea why that would be?

TIA!


----------



## schwinn

Most of the support people are ignorant, and don't know what they are talking about. As I mentioned in an earlier post, even their "Executive Support" people don't know that the TivoHD can support HD and cablecards...

Bottom line, TivoHD/CC can support surround-sound, assuming the feed is provided in surround, of course.


----------



## jrm01

hutch_tx said:


> Through surfing over the following week, I find that all channels are coming in except 129-College Sports, 130-NFL Red Zone, and 635-GolfHD. Support line thinks its a problem with the line into the house (these all worked prior to CC) and sets a service appt.


This problem could be as simple as the Authorization Hit sent by Comcast did not provide for a Sports Package that you are subscribed to. This is usually caused by an interface mistake between the billing system and the head-end.


----------



## slowbiscuit

Yep, I love how they always want to swap out the card when almost 100&#37; of the time it's not the card, it's their stupid internal auth/init problems with the card.


----------



## mburnno

I have given up long ago on the whole Cable card thing. I have personally experience at least half of what has been written in these forums. I remember reading the carbon copy the tech has you sign that you get to keep and there was a note on the account that stated that I threw one of the Techs out of my house. Which is true after the tech decided he want to lay on my floor and almost break the flip cover on the front of the tivo which covers the cable card slot and then decides to blame the TIVO for being at fought.


----------



## real_goose

justrick said:


> Has anyone in the metro Detroit area had good/bad luck getting everything installed and working properly?


I had good luck getting cable cards installed just over a month ago. My installer came out of Sterling Heights. He came with at least 4 S cards and the first 2 worked. He used a hand held device to read the bar codes on the card and then keyed in the info that popped up on the TiVo. After the first one worked, he did it again with the second. No phone calls were needed. It seemed to go smoothly probably because it was all automated. I still get all the channels I should and it is great to get the TiVo program info that is only possible with cable cards.


----------



## gprellwitz

ChiTownMac said:


> Hi, we are having the same exact issue with our Tivo HD and Sony Bravia LCD. I've tried a few things, and keep coming back to Tivo since the TV works with all other components without issue!! Have you found anything out? I wonder if the HDMI "handshake" between the 2 is the issue? How to resolve this? I'll keep you posted if I find anything, and if you do find something, let me know.. thanks


Hmmm.... I just installed my Sony Bravia, and order a Tivo HD to replace my old dual tuner S2 in the Chicago area. I'm certainly interested in anything you find.


----------



## crosssfire

Help Comcast is driving me crazy. I live in Silver Spring, MD and I have Comcast Montgomery County. I had previous experience with Tivo when I had Directv, so I know how great Tivo can be. I moved and now I have Comcast. I had the Comcast DVR and it was the worst. Which is why I bought this TivoHD from Bestbuy. Trying to Install this has been the worst tech nightmare ever. 

I didn't know anything about Cablecards when I bought my Tivo and I thought I could take it home and get it up and running on my own. I followed the installation instruction that are recommended before the Comcast Tech arrives. In my area they will not let you pick up Cablecard and do a self install. Why? I don't know. I have tried. So, my fist night all was well. I was watching a few of my local analog channels, Netflix movies, Youtube and other internet content.

First Visit: The Comcast Techs arrive late. They do the install per the instructions. They (yes they) finally get to what appears to be the end of the set up, which was a blue screen with a big spinning disc that says Please Wait...Aquiring Channel Information. The problem was that it never leaves this screen. The Techs tell me that it takes a while to download. So they leave, and I go to work. 10 hours later I return to find the Tivo giving me the same message. Keep in mind that I am hooked up to high speed internet and nothing takes that long to download. So now, I left with a Tivo that will not allow me to watch any live Tivo. Zip, Zero Nada. I found out that if I take the Cablecard out, I am back to where I was the first night. I can watch my analog channels and Internet content.

So let's not go into the details of every appointment. Let's fastfoward 3 weeks later. After 3 more visits from Comcast Techs, 3 More muti-stream cards, sereval calls to Tivo Tech support, 2 different TivoHD boxes (yes one Comcast Tech conviced me the Tivo box maybe broken, so I exchanged it), and several calls to Comcast Tivo Hot line, I still have the same blue spinning disc with the same problems. 

Comcast say the Card is Pair. Tivo Tech support says it's not. On my Conditional Access screen reads as follows:

Encryption: DES
Con:Yes EBCP:Yes Val:? 0X00

The rest of the screen is black. I do not have an another paragraph below Con: The Tivo Techs keep telling me that is is a Comcast problem. Also on my Network Setup Screen my VCTID is 0 and the VCT Rcvd is 0. The Tivo Techs keep telling me that this indicates that my cared is not paired properly even though Comcast is telling me that it is paired.

Remember, this is the 4th M-Stream card and the 2nd TivoHD box. No one knows what to do. I have read a lot about problems with the cards but I have not found a problem like mine. most people are just missing a few channels I don't have that problem.

After doing a little research here are some of the things that I have tried: 

a)I have requested that Comcast bring 2 Single-Stream cards, but they never listen to me and always bring Multi-Stream cards.

b)I asked Comcast to check my plan and increase to a package that allows you to see all channels. Then hit the card again. That didn't work.

c) I removed the RF splitters and ran the cable straight to the Tivo. That didn't work.

d) I asked Comcast to check the hierachy of equipment they have listed for me. They found the old Comcast DVR still listed and removed it. Then moved my Tivo to the primary outlet position. That didn't work. 


I don't know what to do next. Should I get Tivo box #3 and try again? What should I do?


----------



## Grumock

crosssfire said:


> Comcast say the Card is Pair. Tivo Tech support says it's not. On my Conditional Access screen reads as follows:
> 
> Encryption: DES
> Con:Yes EBCP:Yes Val:? 0X00


Val:?
This normally means they have the wrong Data number on the account more then likely. So in this case Tivo is right.


----------



## sweendog_99

I bought my Tivo HD before Thanksgiving and since my area doesn't allow self installs, I had to schedule an appointment with Comcast. I had read these boards so I made sure they noted in the system that they should bring two single-stream or one multi-stream card as well as bring extras. The day of the appointment, the tech showed up with zero cards. He claimed they were out of stock. Obviously, he didn't look at the sheet until he got all the way to my house. I had to reschedule.

The second time they came out, the tech brought two cards but he had no idea whether they were single-stream or multi. The first one he pulled out didn't indicate the type on the card or with an S in the serial number. We started to go through the instructions when he let me take a look at the second card which was labled multi-stream. I told him that was the one we should use.

The tech obviously didn't realize the difference bwtween the multi-stream and single-stream cards but at least he let me sort of take the lead and followed the simple instructions Tivo provided. The person who he called at Comcast was pretty knowledgeable and I was up and running within 5 - 10 minutes after getting a person on the phone.

The Tivo itself has been working great for over a month now and I haven't had any issues with the card that was installed.:up:

My suggestions for trying to make this process as easy as possible on yourself:

1. Make sure you ask Comcast to bring multiple cards and try to request multi-stream
2. Assume the tech probably hasn't installed a card in a Tivo before. Read the Tivo instructions before the tech comes so you know what they are supposed to be doing and can intervene if necessary.
3. Make sure the tech reads the correct numbers when they call it in.


----------



## crosssfire

Grumock said:


> Val:?
> This normally means they have the wrong Data number on the account more then likely. So in this case Tivo is right.


Yes, you are correct. The problem is Comcast is not interested in this info. I have done conference calls with Comcast Tech and Tivo Tech and they both just refer to data that is important to their own company. Comcast shows the cards paired and don't care about the other screens. Both companies keep pointing the finger at each other.

I just returned from Bestbuy with my 3rd TivoHD box and will try another install.


----------



## drhankz

crosssfire said:


> Yes, you are correct. The problem is Comcast is not interested in this info. I have done conference calls with Comcast Tech and Tivo Tech and they both just refer to data that is important to their own company. Comcast shows the cards paired and don't care about the other screens. Both companies keep pointing the finger at each other.
> 
> I just returned from Bestbuy with my 3rd TivoHD box and will try another install.


YOU NEED to get a TECH SUPERVISOR -

How to get to e-mail Rick Germano, VP of Customer Operations.

http://www.comcast.com/Corporate/Customers/contactus/ContactUs.html
AND
http://www.comcast.com/Corporate/Cu...1092007GOOGLE4&s_kwcid=comcast help|849143647

AND
http://www.comcastsupport.com/forms/com/rgcontact.asp

COMCAST CABLECARD SUPPORT CENTER
1.866.761.0211

http://consumerist.com/352258/26-secret-comcast-supervisor-phone-numbers

Here are 26 unpublished direct numbers for level 2.5 and above Comcast
supervisors. We've published many a horror story about Comcast's incompetent
front-line staff. But according to our inside source, these people know how
to fix your problems. We've got numbers for high level people on the
national level, as well as numbers which are good for central Pennsylvania
customers. Let the escalations begin!


----------



## slowbiscuit

There is no Comcast cablecard support center anymore, the number just rings busy now.

Believe me, I tried it when they implemented copy protection on some of the movie channels when I lost them a few months ago. I had to escalate to my regional VP to get someone that could put the correct data ID for my Tivo in their system.

I agree that if the frontline people can't help (usual case) then you have to bring out the big guns, because they just don't care about CCs.


----------



## drhankz

slowbiscuit said:


> There is no Comcast cablecard support center anymore, the number just rings busy now.
> 
> Believe me, I tried it when they implemented copy protection on some of the movie channels when I lost them a few months ago. I had to escalate to my regional VP to get someone that could put the correct data ID for my Tivo in their system.
> 
> I agree that if the frontline people can't help (usual case) then you have to bring out the big guns, because they just don't care about CCs.


I don't guarantee 100% of the info is CURRENT - but you did the
right thing and ESCALATED it to get them to *FIX THEIR PROBLEM*

That is what *Crossfire* needs to do.


----------



## crosssfire

drhankz said:


> I don't guarantee 100% of the info is CURRENT - but you did the
> right thing and ESCALATED it to get them to *FIX THEIR PROBLEM*
> 
> That is what *Crossfire* needs to do.


Thanks! You guys are great. I must tell you however, that this has been escalated a few days ago. Tivo Tech finally asked me if any of the Comcast Techs ever called the Tivo Hotline. I said "No, I didn't know there was one." The Tivo Tech did a conference call with Comcast Tivo hotline. They then turned me over to Comcast Nation line out of NJ. I did a Conference call with them while the Comcast Tech was standing in my Living room today. No one could figure out the problem.

I am almost finished installing TivoHD Box #3. As I learned, TivoHD comes with old software version 9. I trying to updated the softeware to version # 11. The TivoHD is restarting right now. I will then call Comcast back to have them rehit this card, because when I insert the card the Host ID will be different and the card will no longer be paired with my Tivo.

One thing that I did notice that was different during this install came when the Tivo asked me what was on Channel 31. During the last 2 install attempts with the other boxes I did not have a picture on my tv. I had to go into the other room and turn on the tv to see what was on channel 31. This time I could see TNT was on Channel 31. So I am very hopeful about this install attempt.


----------



## crosssfire

I just finished installing the 3rd TivoHD box and I am having the exact same problem. I just can not get any live tv when the cablecard is plugged in. In fact the Conditional Access Screen reads the same as in my previous post. No one can figure this out. Aarron, from Comcast Nation said he is going to ask questions to some one at the DAC or something like that. I was told that they will work on things in the morning and that I don't need to be home. They think it is something on their end. Comcast it has been 3 weeks that I have been with out service.  Each day that I have to deal with this it is a full 8 hours. between waiting for the Techs and actually trying to get this equipment to work. Some tell me is this worth it. :down:


----------



## drhankz

crosssfire said:


> They think it is something on their end.


THERE IS NO QUESTION it is on their end.

Quick question - was your MSO always Comcast or did Comcast
Acquire your previous Cable Co?


----------



## crosssfire

drhankz said:


> THERE IS NO QUESTION it is on their end.
> 
> Quick question - was your MSO always Comcast or did Comcast
> Acquire your previous Cable Co?


I'm not sure. I have only lived here for about 9yrs and it has been comcast in this area as long as I have been here.

I just find this whole thing strange that I don't even enough that my Tivo is missing a lot of infomation on the Condition Access screen. Right now Comcast has no clue on what to do. So, I have removed the cable card so that I can what movies via Netflix. At least something works.


----------



## drhankz

crosssfire said:


> I'm not sure. I have only lived here for about 9yrs and it has been comcast in this area as long as I have been here.


After that long there should be NO Integration problems even
if they had acquired someone. Comcast has had problems with
some acquisitions because they where using some other Technology
that was different than what Comcast uses.

That should not be the problem.

The problem is STILL THERES and they need to fix their problem.


----------



## crosssfire

I talked with Ramon at the National Call Center. He told me that they believe that this is a channel mapping problem. All he could do is send some e-mails to local engineers and techs in my area. I have no Idea of when they will be able to get to this problem.

I live in an apartment building. So I don't know if this has anything to do with my problem. It would be nice it they were able to tell me if someone near by had a TivoHD. 

I guess I post on the Forum the next time I get an update. This could be a couple of days.


----------



## drhankz

crosssfire said:


> I talked with Ramon at the National Call Center. He told me that they believe that this is a channel mapping problem. All he could do is send some e-mails to local engineers and techs in my area. I have no Idea of when they will be able to get to this problem.
> 
> I live in an apartment building. So I don't know if this has anything to do with my problem. It would be nice it they were able to tell me if someone near by had a TivoHD.
> 
> I guess I post on the Forum the next time I get an update. This could be a couple of days.


It could be worth a call to TiVo Tech to see what they think
of Ramon's GUESS 

In any case - Comcast should be able to fix it on their end as
long as they have all the CableCard data and have everything
correctly entered for your account. It should not require a NEW
Tech Visit.

There is one problem - every time you remove the CableCard
and reinstall it - it generates a NEW KEY. They will need that
KEY to complete the Install.

I know you have been removing the card to get your analog
channels back but maybe you could just split the cable and
run one to the TV directly, that way you won't have to keep
removing the CableCard.


----------



## angra

Folks,

I am just back from visiting my parents house with their shiny new tivohd installed with Comcast cable cards.

Their tivo did not think that they got at least 2 HD channels that they actually did. The 2 I ID'd were FX and Fox News. Both in the low-mid 800s (837, I think, was one of them). I manually added the 2 channels, then forced a tivo service call, but there was no guide data for the 2 channels. There was, however, a correct channel name/lettering associated with the channel #.

They are in the Atlanta market (north fulton, if it matters)

I looked at zap2it, and they, too, do not show the channels in question as being present. But, the channels were labeled by the tivo, so I do not know what to think about what is going on. Can someone clarify? I don't know if this is a comcast specific issue or not.


----------



## a68oliver

It sounds as if Comcast has correctly provided a channel map for your cablecard but Tivo/Tribune doesn't know about it.

Report the issue here: http://www.tivo.com/setupandsupport/contactsupport/lineup_tool.html

Give them a few days and sometimes even longer and they should fix the problem.


----------



## angra

a68oliver,

Thanks! I am new to the interaction between CCs and tivos. I suspected that the channel mapping came from the CC, not the guide data as I am used to on non-cc equipped tivos. I read your note as confirmation of that suspicion. I will ask my parents to submit the report. Thanks again!


----------



## schwinn

Continuing my previous post... Comcast just left and completed installation of an M-card on my TivoHD. This tech was a higher-level tech, and had done TivoHD-CC installs before. He knew what he was doing, and completed his end of the work quickly. The person he was on the phone with was apparently more busy getting it all working properly... took a little while for it to be done and properly setup, but it's done now.

Speaking of which, is there any simple way to have the Tivo use HD channels by default for Suggestions? For that matter, is there any easy way to convert the SD Season Passes I have to HD channels? Or am I looking at doing this manually...?


----------



## cjv2

angra said:


> Their tivo did not think that they got at least 2 HD channels that they actually did. The 2 I ID'd were FX and Fox News. Both in the low-mid 800s (837, I think, was one of them). I manually added the 2 channels, then forced a tivo service call, but there was no guide data for the 2 channels. There was, however, a correct channel name/lettering associated with the channel #.
> 
> They are in the Atlanta market (north fulton, if it matters)
> 
> I looked at zap2it, and they, too, do not show the channels in question as being present. But, the channels were labeled by the tivo, so I do not know what to think about what is going on. Can someone clarify? I don't know if this is a comcast specific issue or not.


The Atlanta Metro Area is transitioning to something they are calling "World of More." World of More has a pile more HD channels, and FX HD is one of them that is *not* in the Comcast lineup they are transitioning out of.

Tell your parents to redo Channel Setup for cable channels, and choose Comcast World Of More instead of just Comcast for the channel listings. That should do the trick.


----------



## a68oliver

schwinn said:


> Speaking of which, is there any simple way to have the Tivo use HD channels by default for Suggestions? For that matter, is there any easy way to convert the SD Season Passes I have to HD channels? Or am I looking at doing this manually...?


The only way I know to accomplish this is....

If you receive BOTH an SD and HD version of the same channel, uncheck the SD version in the channels you receive. Tivo only records suggestions from channels you check that you receive.

As for the season passes...

As I recall, I opened a SD season pass and navigated to view upcoming programs. From there, I could see both the SD and HD channel broadcasts of the programs. IIRC, I then selected an HD program and was able to add a season pass for it. Then I had to go back and delete the SD season pass. I think you have to do this before you uncheck the SD program from the channels you recieve.

It has been a while since I did this and I can't reproduce it now because all my season passes have now been converted.

Good Luck.


----------



## stingray72

2 techs have come out and I still don't have all my channels. It's the darndest thing. I get up to channel 118 but nothing higher and none of my encore channels. I get the major network HD channels but no ESPN HD etc that are a part of my package

I think comcast is feeding me a bunch of BS because they can't figure out the problem. One lady told me it was because those channels weren't part of my package (even though my comcast box has all of them and that's what package is on my account)

Getting to a 2nd level tech support person is also a nightmare


----------



## cjv2

stingray72 said:


> 2 techs have come out and I still don't have all my channels. It's the darndest thing. I get up to channel 118 but nothing higher and none of my encore channels. I get the major network HD channels but no ESPN HD etc that are a part of my package
> 
> I think comcast is feeding me a bunch of BS because they can't figure out the problem. One lady told me it was because those channels weren't part of my package (even though my comcast box has all of them and that's what package is on my account)
> 
> Getting to a 2nd level tech support person is also a nightmare


Sounds to me like your cards haven't been activated (or whatever term they're using these days). Getting that done can be a PITA with Comcast.

Also, if your Comcast box is getting them, and the Tivo is not, yes, they are feeding you a bunch of "I don't know let me tell you what I think it is whether it's actually based in fact or not" BS. You are pretty much definitely going to need 2nd level tech support.

I had some notes scribbled on what I went through/what the techs told me they had to get done, PM me if you like, but others can probably be of more direct help than I.


----------



## alexsquared

Got a question for the Tivo gurus. We have a TivoHD unit that we just pulled out of the box. We have limited basic cable (analog channels 1-30) and with our TV with QAM tuner, and with our former Sony DHG-HDD250 we got all our local channels in HD greatness. My understanding with the Tivo, is that it won't get any QAM channels, even the unencrypted local QAM channels unless we have a cable card. I just spoke with Comcast, and they indicated that they will not give a cable card to limited basic subscribers, but that for $25 more a month we can go to digital (not insterested) and get the cable card. My question is...can we use this box with the unencrypted QAM channels, without a cable card, and will it map them correctly with guide data? If not, I'll cancel the cable and go OTA, but I was hoping to keep the cable so we can also get the discovery channel, which we have always enjoyed. Please advise.
Thanks.


----------



## stingray72

cjv2 said:


> Sounds to me like your cards haven't been activated (or whatever term they're using these days). Getting that done can be a PITA with Comcast.
> 
> Also, if your Comcast box is getting them, and the Tivo is not, yes, they are feeding you a bunch of "I don't know let me tell you what I think it is whether it's actually based in fact or not" BS. You are pretty much definitely going to need 2nd level tech support.
> 
> I had some notes scribbled on what I went through/what the techs told me they had to get done, PM me if you like, but others can probably be of more direct help than I.


Now I was told that cable cards can't get those channels, you have to have the comcast box

Since when did "I don't know, I'll have to find someone who knows about cable cards" get so hard to say


----------



## cjv2

stingray72 said:


> Now I was told that cable cards can't get those channels, you have to have the comcast box
> 
> Since when did "I don't know, I'll have to find someone who knows about cable cards" get so hard to say


Since the phrase "never tell the customer 'I don't know'" came into vogue.

Here's what I recall. One of my 2 cable cards was not properly set up. Here's what the notes from the ticket say, maybe it'll be helpful.

"Tivo cable card is not responding... cable card (Card Serial Number) doesn't have motor host linked to it. Customer gave me Motorhost (Unit Address associated with Card, found inside Tivo "CableCARD(tm) Pairing" menu for the card). Tried to enter it but it came back as 'not in inventory.'"

In short, they didn't do the proper back-end setup.

Now, as I recall - and my memory is vague to be fair - prior to getting the card properly associated with the unit address and such on their back end, the card was only receiving a "basic" subset of channels, similar to what you describe. The card that had been properly set up all along, however, got everything just fine.

Separately, the phrase "hard initialize" seemed to have some special meaning to Comcast, though to this day I don't know exactly what it refers to.

Oh, last thing, I also seem to recall having a signal issue that they had to fix at one point, and it was causing dropout of certain channels. I further gather that the signal can't just be "jacked up" because (1) too high will cause various issues and (2) boosting also amplifies noise. So they need to get it "right."

Hope this helps.


----------



## a68oliver

stingray72 said:


> Now I was told that cable cards can't get those channels, you have to have the comcast box
> 
> Since when did "I don't know, I'll have to find someone who knows about cable cards" get so hard to say


Unless the channels are PPV, VOD, or SDV, you should be able to get those channels with cablecards if they are in your package.


----------



## slowbiscuit

stingray72 said:


> Now I was told that cable cards can't get those channels, you have to have the comcast box.


Which is a lie or a response from an ignorant rep, of course. The only channel(s) you can't get are OnDemand - every other channel is accessible with a CC (and possibly a tuning adapter depending on your area).


----------



## FXF

stingray72 said:


> 2 techs have come out and I still don't have all my channels. It's the darndest thing. I get up to channel 118 but nothing higher and none of my encore channels. I get the major network HD channels but no ESPN HD etc that are a part of my package


Somewhat similar situation for me. I'm local to the Lebanon NH office and the best the tech was able to do for my TiVo HD was put in an M CC and get a few of the HD channels in the 760-790 range to come up. But not ESPN HD, Golf Channel HD, etc. The HD 70x local stations are OK.

Since he was a contractor he decided to escalate to Comcast and supposedly they are calling or visiting tomorrow. I will try to find out exactly what they do to get it working.


----------



## bicker

slowbiscuit said:


> The only channel(s) you can't get are OnDemand


... and channels that you're not paying for.


----------



## billyjoebob99

alexsquared said:


> My question is...can we use this box with the unencrypted QAM channels, without a cable card, and will it map them correctly with guide data?


Use, yes. Map correctly or guide data, no.


----------



## FXF

OK, all fixed. Last night I ran through the TiVo troubleshooting and everything checked out. The Comcast tech this was escalated to showed up by 10AM, popped his signal meter on the line and about 10 minutes later pronounced "The installer left the Basic Cable block on your line." Good news, I said, that explains the missing channel pattern and the fact that billing has everything right. However, the tech yesterday told me he checked the pole before coming to the house -- I'd warned him we were only getting Basic until now. The tech says "The meter tells me its a block, I'll go to the pole." 10 minutes later he's back and says "Looking from the street you couldn't see the block because it was in a non-standard position. But as soon as I climbed up I saw it plainly. Here it is." And all the channels were working fine, with no further ado.


----------



## Tivogre

We bought my Sister-In-Law a Tivo HD for Christmas.

She had her Comcast Cablecard install today in Huntington WV.

She got a single M Card; no tuning adapter required.

She reports that the installer openly admitted he had no Cablecard experience; therefore he followed the instructions sheet she handed him to the letter. The install went off without a hitch, and took less than 1/2 hour start to finish.

Per the Comcast website, there is no charge for her first (and only) Cablecard.

She will therefore SAVE $3-$4 PER MONTH vs. using the "crappy Comcast DVR" (her words).


----------



## flaminiom

Hi all. I'm doing a lot of reading, but thought I would post here to see if anyone had any tips. I'm using Tivo HD.

Comcast came out yesterday to do an Motorola M-card install. It took just 5 minutes and we were in business. I thought great considering all the stories on here.

I tried to keep the guy so I could check my channels, but he insisted on spot checking a few and declared his job done and ran out the door. After he left, it appears a lot of channels are missing. I called phone support and they're sending out a tech Friday.

Just wondering if people had any pointers. The tech that was here said he does 1-2 CableCard installs a year and never did a Tivo, so I'm anticipating I'll know more than the next guy.

I have Digital Preferred package, and lets use FoodNetwork HD and Travel Channel HD as an example. I should get both, but don't. I do get ESPN1/2 HD, History HD, etc. Seems weird. 

In the conditional access menu, I get 

Encryption: DES Con: Yes EBCP: Yes Val:V 0x07 -- BTW, that's all the screen says on these channels I'm not getting. It says more on the channels I do get.

I'm pretty sure the guy called in the CableCard ID and not serial. I have the work order of the numbers he wrote down to call in. They also match.

When I go into the Channels menu, and select cable strength all the channels I get are 100, and the ones I don't but should are 0. Also, SNR in diagnostics is 35, which seem fine as I under stand it. I tried pull the CableCard and reinserting, no luck. I tried rebooting the Tivo, no luck. I redid the guide setup. I also tried a different splitter in the basement, and also tried an amp. 

Any thoughts?


----------



## CraigK

flaminiom said:


> Hi all. I'm doing a lot of reading, but thought I would post here to see if anyone had any tips. I'm using Tivo HD.


Are all your Digital Preferred channels missing, but Digital Starter channels are all present? If that's the case they may just have your CableCARD provisioned for the wrong lineup.

In any case I would call Comcast repair and see what they say. They may be able to fix it remotely by resending a signal to the CARD.


----------



## flaminiom

CraigK said:


> Are all your Digital Preferred channels missing, but Digital Starter channels are all present? If that's the case they may just have your CableCARD provisioned for the wrong lineup.
> 
> In any case I would call Comcast repair and see what they say. They may be able to fix it remotely by resending a signal to the CARD.


No, the channels are kind of all over the place. I called Tivo and they ran through their stuff. They said the card probably isn't authorized to receive the individual channels. Either the card or somewhere needs to be updated to allow the channels I'm supposed to get. Most channels are HD, and most have a "new" next to them in the channel lineup card. So, there may be something to that, but don't really understand how it all works.

Basically it seems I get no signal on the channels I'm missing. In the Conditional Access screen, everything below the 3rd/Con: line is not there. I get no signal on the strength page, diagnostics flips QAM, no lock, no signal. When I tune to a channel I do get, everything looks fine... i get the full Access screen and all read-outs seem in line with how they should be.

I called Comcast and tried to get someone who could help. They first sent me to Business Services, and he sent me back to tech support and got no where. He just said it's been escalated to level 2, and whenever someone gets around to looking at it something may happen. They said there's no one else to talk to until that happens or the tech shows up.


----------



## CraigK

I'm not sure where you're located, but this sounds like a good example of the differences you can get dealing with Comcast depending on what part of the country you're in.

Other than trying to get my billing correct for the CableCARDs (which I'm still dealing with) my calls to Comcast have usually ended up with someone in repair that understood my problem (with lineups etc.) and was able to help me. The fact that this is the week between Christmas and New Years probably doesn't help your situation because they no doubt have a lot of people (tech support and otherwise) on vacation. If their vacation is picked by seniority it's a double-whammy because the most experienced are the ones that are off.


----------



## flaminiom

I'm in Lansing, MI. I called the main 800-comcast line and that's who I got. We'll see I guess who comes out and what they can do tomorrow. I at least have something to show them in the Condition Access menu and case numbers at Comcast and Tivo.


----------



## Smackfu

I've been dealing with a tech quite a bit on some line noise issues that are only affecting my internet/phone. And boy do they hate Cablecard installs! In particular, he was complaining about the step where it upgrades after you plug it in. Apparently that has a really high failure rate, and takes 15-20 minutes even when it works, and doesn't really fail when it doesn't -- it just never finishes. So they can easily waste 30-40 minutes on a card that ends up not working. And who knows, maybe the card is actually good but the problem is on the Comcast network end, but they don't want to waste another 30 minutes, so they mark it as defective and try another.


----------



## NewbieNeedsHelp

Need Help. Totally messed up and wife is pissed!


So, we live in a large apartment complex (MDU) where our cable bill is paid by our association dues. We have a HDTV and get channels 1-99 plus some HD over the air channels that show up with weird numbers like 10-1 (for NBC-HD). 

Just over a month ago we got a HD-Tivo plus a 3 year service membership. 

We were told then that we could get a comcast cablecard to allow us to receive additional HD channels (for a $2/month fee plus installation) and that would also make the over-the-air HD channels a "normal" number so our tivo could recognize them and we could record them automatically.

However, the comcast tech today told us we were misinformation. There is no "MDU cablecard". He said our options were to get a comcast high def receiver (for about $12/month) but that would make our tivo completely useless, or a comcast HD-DVR for $32/month. That would be okay, if we didn't just spend $550 on the HD-Tivo and 3 year service plan! 

So, the wife is pissed and doesn't want to spend an extra $32/month so I'm in the doghouse. We have a great setup, but I want to be able to watch sports and record in HD. 

Any ideas?

Thanks!


----------



## cjv2

NewbieNeedsHelp said:


> We were told then that we could get a comcast cablecard to allow us to receive additional HD channels (for a $2/month fee plus installation) and that would also make the over-the-air HD channels a "normal" number so our tivo could recognize them and we could record them automatically.
> 
> However, the comcast tech today told us we were misinformation. There is no "MDU cablecard". He said our options were to get a comcast high def receiver (for about $12/month) but that would make our tivo completely useless, or a comcast HD-DVR for $32/month. That would be okay, if we didn't just spend $550 on the HD-Tivo and 3 year service plan!


Eh, on the one hand, there is no such thing as an "MDU CableCard" or a "Comcast Cablecard."

On the other hand, there *are* just CableCards. M-type (multistream), and S-type (single-stream). For your TivoHD, you need either one M-type, or two S-types.

I find with Comcast that if you use big words or techie words, especially inaccurate ones or ones that are out of context, they will tell you things like "no, the earth is flat, except for those who pay us more money, so that our devices can make it round on a per-outlet basis, so that I have served you better even though you don't know it yet." This sounds like what may have happened to you.

I would call them back, tell them that you have a Tivo, and you need CableCards. If you are daring, you can try to have an M-type vs. S-type talk with them, but you may explode the brain of the person on the other side.

Good luck.


----------



## Dragon509

I just got my cablecard from Comcast today, they let me pick it up rather than requiring a truck roll which surprised me. However I almost immediately ran into problems.

I've already completed guided setup without the cablecard, and the tivo has gotten the latest software updates. But when I insert the cablecard it goes to the cablecard screen, after a moment it updates to show it's an M-card, and then...nothing. I never get a screen showing the info I need to give to comcast. After waiting for a while I went to the cablecard pairing screen and it has a message saying "Information not available".

Does it sound like I got a bad card? Was something not done right at the comcast office when they issued me the card? Did I miss something?

The card is a Motorola.

*edit* Update: Spoke with both Tivo and Comcast, Tivo confirmed that the card was receiving signals from the headend, but were unable to do much else and advised I contact Comcast and see if they could do some sort of initialization and channel push with just the serial number. Called Comcast and the guy I talked to seemed fairly knowledgeable about setting these up for Tivo's, but with no pairing info there wasn't too much he could do. He did attempt to use the SN to push something to the card, then had me reboot the tivo, but no change. He recommended I try getting another cablecard, which was sort of the conclusion I'd been coming to anyhow.


----------



## Kevin R

alexsquared said:


> My question is...can we use this box with the unencrypted QAM channels, without a cable card, and will it map them correctly with guide data? If not, I'll cancel the cable and go OTA, but I was hoping to keep the cable so we can also get the discovery channel, which we have always enjoyed. Please advise.
> Thanks.


Haven't run the Tivo with comcast, but I suspect it's like knology in that you will get the QAMs, but they won't provide the data, so thye can push their service.
You can combine the two though and use and OTA antenna for locals in HD, and keep the cable for the discovery and such. Tivo will then provide programing data for the HD locals and the regular cable.
Just go into set up then and turn off the redundant local channels from cable.

Kevin R


----------



## flaminiom

The second comcast tech came today. We looked into the HD channels I should be getting per the channel line up and said I needed to get a specal HD package, although there isn't any listed on their site. He called someone and said I needed Triple Play package to get the HD or something. They also said the only way to get HD channels I needed a cable box. They wouldn't do anything about the channels I couldn't get. 

This is all ******** and told him to take the card back. Now I have to fight with them over the install charge.

Unreal.


----------



## dswallow

flaminiom said:


> The second comcast tech came today. We looked into the HD channels I should be getting per the channel line up and said I needed to get a specal HD package, although there isn't any listed on their site. He called someone and said I needed Triple Play package to get the HD or something. They also said the only way to get HD channels I needed a cable box. They wouldn't do anything about the channels I couldn't get.
> 
> This is all ******** and told him to take the card back. Now I have to fight with them over the install charge.
> 
> Unreal.


When you get to this sort of situation, the best thing to do is to stop trying to deal with the local people and go through Comcast corporate who will find a local person for you who actually has a clue, and that also will most likely generate some pressure on the other local people to actually learn what products they sell.

I know it's annoying to have to train the people working for companies you want to buy product from, but hey, it could be worse!

Get in touch with the Comcast Cares group and explain what happened:

http://twitter.com/comcastcares
[email protected]


----------



## flaminiom

Thx. I sent an email and got a quick reply that stating they will look into it and get back to me.

I'm mostly annoyed that I can't even get started on the problem. They don't know their own channel packages.


----------



## drhankz

flaminiom said:


> The second comcast tech came today. We looked into the HD channels I should be getting per the channel line up and said I needed to get a specal HD package, although there isn't any listed on their site. He called someone and said I needed Triple Play package to get the HD or something. They also said the only way to get HD channels I needed a cable box. They wouldn't do anything about the channels I couldn't get.
> 
> This is all ******** and told him to take the card back. Now I have to fight with them over the install charge.
> 
> Unreal.


*I AGREE with Doug 100% 
*
What Territory are you IN - This is the Craziest Comcast Story I have
heard on this THREAD. Saying you have to buy triple play to get HD is
actually A*GAINST the LAW. *



dswallow said:


> When you get to this sort of situation, the best thing to do is to stop trying to deal with the local people and go through Comcast corporate who will find a local person for you who actually has a clue, and that also will most likely generate some pressure on the other local people to actually learn what products they sell.
> 
> I know it's annoying to have to train the people working for companies you want to buy product from, but hey, it could be worse!
> 
> Get in touch with the Comcast Cares group and explain what happened:
> 
> http://twitter.com/comcastcares
> [email protected]


----------



## cjv2

flaminiom said:


> They don't know their own channel packages.


No, they don't. Let me tell you a story.

In my area, if you visit the Comcast website and look up the Digital Starter and Digital Preferred channel lineups, they are identical. Line for line.

So I tried to find out why I wasn't getting FX HD (on either my Tivo *or* my Comcast HD DVR), which is listed in both packages (I have Preferred, the higher tier of the two). Let me tell you how this unfolded.

Before you read this, I didn't talk to them about the Tivo, either. Just the Comcast box. I know better than to talk Tivo to them.

- Email to Comcast, noting the identical channel lineups on the website, was replied to with a statement that I might not have the right package, and I should contact someone to get upgraded.

- Live chat with Comcast resulted in being told that I needed to downgrade - you heard it, downgrade - from Digital Preferred to Digital Starter to get FX HD.

- Phone call to Comcast resulted in: (1) "oh your device must need resetting, power it down, I will hit the box, blah blah blah." (2) "oh the reset didn't work, you must have an equipment problem, I will schedule someone to come out and find out what is wrong with your equipment. (3) Guy arrives. Looks at channels. Says "we haven't upgraded this area to Comcast World Of More yet, I can tell by the channels you're getting."

Tech guy resolution: 5 minutes. Time to get to tech guy who actually knew something: 2 hours+.

But wait, there's more.

See, I wanted to know what the lineup differences were between Digital Starter and Digital Preferred. Because Comcast annoyed me with all the run around, and if all I care about is what's on Starter, I'm downgrading pronto.

- Here's a snippet of the online chat session.



> (Comcast guy): Digital Starter package has over 80 digital cable channels, access to thousands of movies and shows each month-most free-ready to play as you please with On Demand. 45 commercial-free music channels, from Top 40 to classical to hip-hop, local programming and all the popular cable channels. On-screen program guide.
> 
> (Me): I need to know what the specific differences are in the channel lineups between the two packages. According to the Comcast website, the channel lineups are identical. Despite the differences in the general descriptions and channel counts, the channel listings are the same.
> 
> (Comcast guy): Digital Preferred package 100+ digital cable channels, access to over 10,000 movies and shows each month-most free-ready to play as you please with On Demand. 45 commercial-free music channels, from Top 40 to classical to hip-hop. Local programming and all the popular cable channels. Easy parental controls that help keep your family safe. On-screen program guide.
> 
> (Me): I am still not clear. Digital Starter has "over 80 digital cable channels." Digital Preferred has "100+ digital cable channels." What are the channel lineup differences?
> 
> (Comcast guy): Let me check.


Sense a communication problem here?

To his credit, the Comcast guy finally got me my answer (which, by the way, is apparently not on a customer-accessible page). Along the way, he noted that he was "having a difficult time looking for the channel line up of Digital Preferred." Sounded familiar.

Resolution time: about 1 hour.

Uh, wait. He didn't actually give me any details on the HD channels, now that I look at the list.

Revised resolution time: Not resolved.

All that said, your original comment? They don't know their own channel lineups? No. They do not.


----------



## bicker

drhankz said:


> Saying you have to buy triple play to get HD isactually AGAINST the LAW.


Well, it actually isn't against the law, however, I think we can rest assured that this is a misunderstanding and that they're not categorically requiring Triple Play in order to be able to get HD.


----------



## flaminiom

So, was FX-HD on Preferred? 

On my channel lineup they left behind dated 11/09, FXHD, for example, is listed under Digital Starter HD. Next to that there's a * footnote that says Digital Starter is required to receive Digital Starter HD.

The way I read it, is if I have Preferred, I should be getting Starter HD and Classic HD. If I get the top Premium, I should get the Premium HD. Maybe too all the sports and family tiers I'm not getting. 

I'm calling Saturday to find out for my own sanity.


----------



## drhankz

bicker said:


> Well, it actually isn't against the law, however, I think we can rest assured that this is a misunderstanding and that they're not categorically requiring Triple Play in order to be able to get HD.


The poster said they said it was REQUIRED - that is Against the Law.


----------



## bicker

drhankz said:


> The poster said they said it was REQUIRED - that is Against the Law.


It actually isn't against the law. You're simply mistaken. You can continue to insist that it is illegal, but unless you can cite the law which makes it illegal, you're blowing smoke. I wish you luck in your search, but please understand that I've warned you that there is no such law, so your search will be fruitless.

In addition, however, I think we can rest assured that this is a misunderstanding and that they're not categorically requiring Triple Play in order to be able to get HD.


----------



## cjv2

flaminiom said:


> So, was FX-HD on Preferred?
> 
> On my channel lineup they left behind dated 11/09, FXHD, for example, is listed under Digital Starter HD. Next to that there's a * footnote that says Digital Starter is required to receive Digital Starter HD.
> 
> The way I read it, is if I have Preferred, I should be getting Starter HD and Classic HD. If I get the top Premium, I should get the Premium HD. Maybe too all the sports and family tiers I'm not getting.
> 
> I'm calling Saturday to find out for my own sanity.


Well, I just re-edited my post; the guy actually didn't give me detail on the HD channels. Sucks. However, I *think* -- can't prove -- that if you get the SD version of a channel, and an HD version exists in the lineup, you're going to get the HD version too. And I believe FX SD is on both tiers.

Here's what he said the differences were. The following channels are in Preferred but not Starter in my area.

106 Fox Business Network
107 Current TV
108 Fox Reality
109 CBS College Sports
118 NFL Network
121 ESPNews
123 MLB Network
125 CSPAN 3
130 BBC America
131 Discovery Health
132 Science Channel
134 G4
135 Nick Jr.
136 NASA
138 National Geographic
139 Encore Wam
140 Independent Film Channel
142 Encore
143 Encore Drama
144 Encore Love
145 Encore Mystery
146 Encore Westerns
147 Encore Action
148 ShopNBC
149 Jewelry Television by ACN
155 MOVIEplex
162 MTV2
163 MTV Hits
164 VH1 Classic
165 VH1 Soul
166 CMT Pure Country
167 MTV Jams
176 ReelzChannel TV
182 The Africa Channel
183 INDIEplex
184 RETROplex
195 Soap Net
198 Oxygen
199 WE
206 CNN International
207 Bloomberg
210 Outdoor Channel
212 Weatherscan
218 History International
219 The Biography Channel
220 The Military Channel
221 Investigation Discovery
253 Planet Green
254 DIY
255 Fine Living
256 Fit TV
261 The Word Network
262 Halogen
264 EWTN
265 Family Net
266 Disney XD
267 Teen Nick
268 Nick2
269 Nicktoons
270 Boomerang
271 PBS Kids Sprout
275 Centric
276 BET Hip Hop
277 BET Gospel
279 Ovation
280 Sundance
288 Logo
289 NFL Network
298 ESPN U

Crap... I just realized as a result of this post that my Tivo isn't getting the Encore channels but the Comcast HD DVR is. Lovely...


----------



## flaminiom

bicker said:


> In addition, however, I think we can rest assured that this is a misunderstanding and that they're not categorically requiring Triple Play in order to be able to get HD.


The guy had them on speaker phone. The conversation was do you get HD channels with this package? At first she said, yeah you should get -pause- no wait you need Triple Play for that.

Who knows what these two were talking about, but I think it's clear that I don't need Internet and phone to get HDTV. The whole visit was a cluster****.


----------



## drhankz

bicker said:


> In addition, however, I think we can rest assured that this is a misunderstanding and that they're not categorically requiring Triple Play in order to be able to get HD.


I AGREE 100% - that somewhere there is a misunderstanding. Someone
made a mistake in saying what was implied. I'm sure almost anyone at
Comcast would retract the implied statement in a second if it was made
by someone at Comcast.

Divesture and unbundling services has been in place since 1984. Yes any
service provider can offer bundles to make their services more attractive
and Consumers have the freedom to make their choice. What was implied
was that the consumer had to buy two NON-RELATED services, *Telephony*
and *Internet Service* to GET HD TV channels.

AGAIN - I agree with you - there is a misunderstanding somewhere. But
if there was NO misunderstanding - then that kind of bundling is illegal. 
That is worse than BAIT and SWITCH - and are you going to say that is
NOT ILLEGAL also.


----------



## bicker

drhankz said:


> I AGREE 100% - that somewhere there is a misunderstanding.


Yup, that's what I said.



drhankz said:


> AGAIN - I agree with you - there is a misunderstanding somewhere. But
> if there was NO misunderstanding - then that kind of bundling [of other services in order to get HD service] is illegal.


No, it isn't. There is no such law. You're mistaken.


----------



## cjv2

Well, I have been on the phone with Comcast on and off for three hours now, hung up on once, and bounced across four different people. They scheduled an appointment for me three days from now without bothering to tell me about it, which figures, and they don't want to talk to me about the problem.

What I *did* find out is that CableCard #2 is set up in their system for "basic" rather than the digital starter/preferred tier (unlike CableCard #1), and they are apparently going to fix this by sending someone to the house.

The last person I spoke with gave me the I-don't-know-what-a-manager is dance after telling me first that the setup of the cards is identical, and then telling me that she doesn't have access to the system that would tell her whether the setup of the cards is identical. Ha ha ha... more to come.

EDIT: No path to resolution until at least morning. But I got a manager involved who seems to have a clue.


----------



## CraigK

cjv2 said:


> What I *did* find out is that CableCard #2 is set up in their system for "basic" rather than the digital starter/preferred tier (unlike CableCard #1), and they are apparently going to fix this by sending someone to the house.


That seems strange,. They should be able to fix that in their system without sending someone out. 

That is, if they can find their system.


----------



## cjv2

CraigK said:


> That seems strange,. They should be able to fix that in their system without sending someone out.
> 
> That is, if they can find their system.


I think your last comment is the problem. I think their system is in my physical CableCard. Hey, all you other folks with problems, Comcast's system is in my CableCard #2, that's why they can't help you. If you want help, you'll have to come to my house, or wait until Monday, when they come to collect their system from my Tivo.


----------



## CrispyCritter

cjv2 said:


> Crap... I just realized as a result of this post that my Tivo isn't getting the Encore channels but the Comcast HD DVR is. Lovely...


That actually suggests another possibility for your problems to keep in mind for your Comcast tech visit: you have a pairing problem. In general with Comcast, if your cable card isn't correctly paired with their system then you won't be able to get any channels that have copy protection on them. In the past 6 months, Comcast has started copy protecting the Encore channels everywhere - I don't know what other channels they may be copy protecting in your local market.


----------



## schwinn

Regarding HD on Comcast... I was told by ECC (Executive Customer Care - I'm speaking with them on other issues anyway)... supposedly, Comcast's policy is that for any channel you get with your package (Starter, Preferred, etc) you get the HD-version at no additional charge, if you have HD-capable equipment. If you're using a Comcast box, you have to pay extra for an HD box, but with a TivoHD/S3 and cable cards you already have capability, so you're good to go.

I currently have Digital Starter, and get the HDs at no additional charge.

Incidentally, Comcast's channel listings appear to be pretty out of date/incorrect in many ways. The online system shows a different listing than the handout they gave me, and both are different than what I actually receive (I'm getting some channels not listed in my package)... I'm not complaining, but it was annoying to try to figure out what I could get with each package ahead of time... to find out that it was pretty incorrect. Again, I'm getting more than I expected, so I'm happier for it. 



a68oliver said:


> The only way I know to accomplish this is....
> 
> If you receive BOTH an SD and HD version of the same channel, uncheck the SD version in the channels you receive. Tivo only records suggestions from channels you check that you receive.
> 
> As for the season passes...
> 
> As I recall, I opened a SD season pass and navigated to view upcoming programs. From there, I could see both the SD and HD channel broadcasts of the programs. IIRC, I then selected an HD program and was able to add a season pass for it. Then I had to go back and delete the SD season pass. I think you have to do this before you uncheck the SD program from the channels you recieve.
> 
> It has been a while since I did this and I can't reproduce it now because all my season passes have now been converted.
> 
> Good Luck.


Thanks - I reset the season passes manually, in the same way you described... I wasn't sure if things would record, and the Todo list wasn't updating, so I didn't want to "risk" it... fortunately, as I'm still "growing into" this THD, it didn't take too much to convert. I do wish it were smarter about this (like my MythTV was), but oh well.


----------



## cjv2

CrispyCritter said:


> That actually suggests another possibility for your problems to keep in mind for your Comcast tech visit: you have a pairing problem. In general with Comcast, if your cable card isn't correctly paired with their system then you won't be able to get any channels that have copy protection on them. In the past 6 months, Comcast has started copy protecting the Encore channels everywhere - I don't know what other channels they may be copy protecting in your local market.


I suggested a pairing problem in my initial convo last night with Comcast. Their response, of course, was something on the order of 'huh?' Trying to talk to them about pairing is like speaking Greek. However, the original problem with this card was, in fact, a pairing issue, and that appears to be unresolved.

Under the Conditional Access menu, there is only one difference I notice between the cards regardless of what channel is tuned: the Host Validation field. On *Card #1*, Host Validation = Valid 00. On *Card #2*, Host Validation = Unknown 00.

If I put both cards on the same Encore channel, Card #2's EnabledByCP changes from "yes" to "no," and its CA enable changes to "not possible."

It is also of note that the Copy Protection Key changes to "Enabled" for Card #1, but not Card #2, when tuned to the Encore channel.

When I try to tune any of the Encore channels on Card #2, I am immediately shown the "In order to start cable service for this device, please contact your cable provider" screen.


----------



## CrispyCritter

cjv2 said:


> I suggested a pairing problem in my initial convo last night with Comcast. Their response, of course, was something on the order of 'huh?' Trying to talk to them about pairing is like speaking Greek. However, the original problem with this card was, in fact, a pairing issue, and that appears to be unresolved.
> 
> Under the Conditional Access menu, there is only one difference I notice between the cards regardless of what channel is tuned: the Host Validation field. On *Card #1*, Host Validation = Valid 00. On *Card #2*, Host Validation = Unknown 00.


It may be worthwhile printing out TiVo's cablecard trouble shooting guide for your appointment. The example for Motorola S-card pairing talks about the Host Validation field.


----------



## cjv2

CrispyCritter said:


> It may be worthwhile printing out TiVo's cablecard trouble shooting guide for your appointment. The example for Motorola S-card pairing talks about the Host Validation field.


Thanks for the link - I had been looking for this. Based on a quick read of the pairing section, this is definitely a pairing problem. Left a VM for the manager entangled in my situation. We'll see if I get a call back.


----------



## crosssfire

Ok, the 5th of Jan will actually be a month but who's counting. What I am counting is, the fact that I've tried 4 cablecards and 3 different Tivo Boxes and I still don't have service. I thought I was making progress but all of a sudden, I have run into a dead in. I believe that I have a Channel mapping issue, which is a Comcast problem. No one seems to be able to help. This is unbelievably bad customers service. Tivo is still pointing the finger at Comcast, and Comcast is still pointing the finger at Tivo. :down:


----------



## dswallow

crosssfire said:


> Ok, the 5th of Jan will actually be a month but who's counting. What I am counting is, the fact that I've tried 4 cablecards and 3 different Tivo Boxes and I still don't have service. I thought I was making progress but all of a sudden, I have run into a dead in. I believe that I have a Channel mapping issue, which is a Comcast problem. No one seems to be able to help. This is unbelievably bad customers service. Tivo is still pointing the finger at Comcast, and Comcast is still pointing the finger at Tivo. :down:


Please see my post at http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=7695040#post7695040 (from 1/1/2010) concerning who to contact at Comcast.


----------



## joe_gjx

Sorry, posted to the wrong forum.....


----------



## drumbeater

crosssfire said:


> Ok, the 5th of Jan will actually be a month but who's counting. What I am counting is, the fact that I've tried 4 cablecards and 3 different Tivo Boxes and I still don't have service. I thought I was making progress but all of a sudden, I have run into a dead in. I believe that I have a Channel mapping issue, which is a Comcast problem. No one seems to be able to help. This is unbelievably bad customers service. Tivo is still pointing the finger at Comcast, and Comcast is still pointing the finger at Tivo. :down:


I got that type of service for about a month also. Finally someone at CC explained to me that the "billing signal" sent down the pipe could not be interpreted correctly by the Motorola cable card. The cablecard would not allow me to receive those channels because it could not tell that we were authorized for them. They said it didn't have anything to do with TIVO. I was only getting 4-5 HD channels out of the 35-40 I was supposed to get. They were "working on it" for a month and then I gave up.

I eventually switch to Knology, whose channel selection isn't as good, but the cable cards seem to work ok.


----------



## flaminiom

flaminiom said:


> Unreal.


FYI that may help someone else.

Over the weekend I called billing to make sure I'm not charged an install fee for the failed upgrade, and also no service for the few days I had it. They had no record of the cancel and said my account indicates I still have the card. I was ready for some fun, when she managed to track someone down and verify the tech took the card back with him.

Today I called 1-800-comcast to talk about channel lineups. I hit the cable sales button, but apparently they didn't know that much and sent me to another sales line. Not sure what the deal is there, but the second guy seemed knowledgeable, but here's what he said.

He said to get HD I need an HD box. He said they charge extra for that, although I'm not sure that's correct, but that's moot. That could be the confusion is the contractors are used to dealing with digital boxes and HD boxes. No HD box, no HD and no interest hearing anything else.

I asked him about the CableCard, and he said I would be fine with an M-Card. I wouldn't need any other equipment and it's included with the package. He also said I should have got many more HD channels than I was getting. That was my understanding, so at least I'm not crazy.

I got a call from someone local at Comcast regarding my email this morning. I was in a meeting so couldn't take it. I called back to leave a message and we'll see what they say about my situation. I've been OK with no cable for the past 18 months, so this is no loss to me, but the wife is bummed out.

If I at least get everyone on the same page about what SHOULD be happening, and I don't have to take off work, I'm willing to work with them provided they compensate me for missing channels.


----------



## cjv2

Well, update on my situation.

Tivo support (phone) agrees that my CableCard #2 is unpaired, which makes sense, as the docs on their support site pretty much call out the same conclusion.

The Comcast manager who I was dealing with did not return any of my voicemails despite indicating in our intial conversation Friday that she was in on Saturday. So much for her.

Comcast is supposed to be here between 2p and 5p Eastern, so we will see if the clown show turns out any differently this time than the last time, or the time before that, or...

I have also fired off an email to [email protected]. If this doesn't get resolved between the email and the tech, off I go to Comcast's executive tier.


----------



## stingray72

Ok. I'm all setup now. My cable card got swapped today (although I don't think that was the problem). Got on speaker phone with the tech in the house and the one back at the office. made sure all the data and host numbers were correct. then they made sure I had the correct package and whammo, channels started rolling in. Funny how that works


----------



## alexsquared

Kevin R said:


> Haven't run the Tivo with comcast, but I suspect it's like knology in that you will get the QAMs, but they won't provide the data, so thye can push their service.
> You can combine the two though and use and OTA antenna for locals in HD, and keep the cable for the discovery and such. Tivo will then provide programing data for the HD locals and the regular cable.
> Just go into set up then and turn off the redundant local channels from cable.
> 
> Kevin R


That's what I was considering, doing the combo deal to keep discovery. Does anyone also know if you "have to" have the digital package to get one cable card for free? I kept trying to get one from Comcast, but they indicated that since I only had limited basic, I would get one from them...even for a fee. I would have to upgrade my package.
Thanks.


----------



## cjv2

To those who have managed to get through to Comcast's "Tivo/CableCard Hotline" at 1.866.761.0211, referenced in various posts - this number is usually busy, and when I do get a ring, I am greeted with a message that says "Sorry, all trunks are busy," and am immediately put on hold. I was on hold for 75 minutes before figuring that maybe I had landed in the wrong section of the system, so called back and... got the same thing.

Is this normal?


----------



## drhankz

stingray72 said:


> Ok. I'm all setup now. My cable card got swapped today (although I don't think that was the problem). Got on speaker phone with the tech in the house and the one back at the office. made sure all the data and host numbers were correct. then they made sure I had the correct package and whammo, channels started rolling in. Funny how that works


That is EXACTLY the way it is SUPPOSE to work :up:


----------



## drhankz

cjv2 said:


> To those who have managed to get through to Comcast's "Tivo/CableCard Hotline" at 1.866.761.0211, referenced in various posts - this number is usually busy, and when I do get a ring, I am greeted with a message that says "Sorry, all trunks are busy," and am immediately put on hold. I was on hold for 75 minutes before figuring that maybe I had landed in the wrong section of the system, so called back and... got the same thing.
> 
> Is this normal?


I think Comcast has taken that number down.

If you start *here* and CLICK on Email Me - you might have some luck.


----------



## cjv2

drhankz said:


> I think Comcast has taken that number down.
> 
> If you start *here* and CLICK on Email Me - you might have some luck.


Thanks for the info. Very much appreciated. As it happens, wonder of wonders, I may not need it.

The tech just left. I had to convince him that my Tivo HD would take an M-Card, but unlike almost EVERYBODY else I have dealt with at Comcast, he not only knew what an M-Card was, but he had one on him.

Bye-bye S-Card #2 with 2+ years of bad history. Bye-bye second card, PERIOD. We plugged the M-Card in, he called in the S/N, Host ID, and Data, did whatever he had to do to activate it. We hovered over the Tivo for about 5 minutes waiting for the channels to download, and BAM. My Encore channels are there, my HD channels are there. I'm going to go through the entire roster to be sure, but the ones that I know for a fact are only available as a result of my specific package are in full view.

Plus no more $1.50/month for the 2nd card. Yay!

Interesting side note - the green screen/161-4 error that I got whenever they "hit" the S-Cards at activation in the past? No such thing for the M-Card. We just kept poking at channels and then finally got something.


----------



## drhankz

cjv2 said:


> Thanks for the info. Very much appreciated. As it happens, wonder of wonders, I may not need it.
> 
> The tech just left. I had to convince him that my Tivo HD would take an M-Card, but unlike almost EVERYBODY else I have dealt with at Comcast, he not only knew what an M-Card was, but he had one on him.
> 
> Bye-bye S-Card #2 with 2+ years of bad history. Bye-bye second card, PERIOD. We plugged the M-Card in, he called in the S/N, Host ID, and Data, did whatever he had to do to activate it. We hovered over the Tivo for about 5 minutes waiting for the channels to download, and BAM. My Encore channels are there, my HD channels are there. I'm going to go through the entire roster to be sure, but the ones that I know for a fact are only available as a result of my specific package are in full view.
> 
> Plus no more $1.50/month for the 2nd card. Yay!
> 
> Interesting side note - the green screen/161-4 error that I got whenever they "hit" the S-Cards at activation in the past? No such thing for the M-Card. We just kept poking at channels and then finally got something.


*CONGRATULATIONS* - that is the way it is Suppose to WORK - Easy :up: :up: :up:


----------



## cjv2

drhankz said:


> *CONGRATULATIONS* - that is the way it is Suppose to WORK - Easy :up: :up: :up:


That email to [email protected], as it turned out, was useful as well. I just got a call back from someone in Executive escalation (or something like that - I didn't quite catch the full name). He told me that he added the data for CableCard #2 to my account (which I had provided in my email). He specifically mentioned adding the Unit number and Data number that I provided from the Tivo.

Granted, this isn't needed any more - but what that bit told me is THERE IS A WAY for those who need help. I told him about the tech visit, of course, so that we don't have the account scrambled, and so that he isn't doing a bunch of extra work.

He also indicated to me that CableCard issues were common for him to work on and that they are aware of the support issues.

He also gave me $20/month off for the next 6 months to compensate for the 2 years of hassle that this Card #2 business has put me through. Me, I was just impressed that someone called me back (same day no less), and that they acted proactively on the technical detail I gave them in the email.

Now that I've got it fixed... hope this info helps someone else.


----------



## flaminiom

flaminiom said:


> earlier post


So, I talked to someone locally in the "escalation department."

Essentially what they said is I need to pay $9/mo HD equipment charge for my M-Card cablecard. This is to get encrypted channels, which apparently Comcast started doing with non-premium HD.

The card is no different and they agreed the fee is essentially to program the card. They said this is needed for the correct billing codes.

Does this sound right? When I spoke with someone on the phone they said I should be fine with just the cable card, but I understand there are issues with their billing system sending the right info. I'm not sure who else to speak with to verify the info.

They offered to extend my $45/mo promo for Digital Preferred for 12 months. I'm thinking of taking them up on it, and maybe trying to get that fee dropped down the road.


----------



## cjv2

flaminiom said:


> So, I talked to someone locally in the "escalation department."
> 
> Essentially what they said is I need to pay $9/mo HD equipment charge for my M-Card cablecard. This is to get encrypted channels, which apparently Comcast started doing with non-premium HD.
> 
> The card is no different and they agreed the fee is essentially to program the card. They said this is needed for the correct billing codes.
> 
> Does this sound right? When I spoke with someone on the phone they said I should be fine with just the cable card, but I understand there are issues with their billing system sending the right info. I'm not sure who else to speak with to verify the info.
> 
> They offered to extend my $45/mo promo for Digital Preferred for 12 months. I'm thinking of taking them up on it, and maybe trying to get that fee dropped down the road.


Dunno. The rate card for my area for 2010 has something that just says "HDTV" at a cost of $7.95. This sounds like it might be what you are being told about. I am not seeing this on my own bill currently. However, I also have a Comcast HD DVR (at $16.95) in addition to the TiVo.

It could be that if I were to ditch the Comcast DVR, I might get socked with the "HDTV fee." But I do not know, and I have been unable to find a rate card for your area via the Comcast website.


----------



## CrispyCritter

flaminiom said:


> So, I talked to someone locally in the "escalation department."
> 
> Essentially what they said is I need to pay $9/mo HD equipment charge for my M-Card cablecard. This is to get encrypted channels, which apparently Comcast started doing with non-premium HD.
> 
> The card is no different and they agreed the fee is essentially to program the card. They said this is needed for the correct billing codes.
> 
> Does this sound right? When I spoke with someone on the phone they said I should be fine with just the cable card, but I understand there are issues with their billing system sending the right info. I'm not sure who else to speak with to verify the info.


No, it's not right. Comcast does not ever charge an HD equipment charge for the cablecards. I don't know your complete setup, but if the TiVo is your only box from Comcast, there should be no charges for the CC. Some of your local folks may not know how to link things in their system, but that's their responsibility. National Comcast will not allow your local franchise to add the HD equipment charge, so you should probably escalate to the national "comcast helps" folks, unless your local folks are offering a "make-up" that is worth more to you.


----------



## cjv2

flaminiom said:


> Essentially what they said is I need to pay $9/mo HD equipment charge for my M-Card cablecard. <snip>
> 
> They offered to extend my $45/mo promo for Digital Preferred for 12 months. I'm thinking of taking them up on it, and maybe trying to get that fee dropped down the road.


Given that Digital Preferred is over $70/month - at least in my area - your thought seems quite sound to me. If they will (net) pay *you* for the hassle to date, why not? But CrispyCritter is correct, methinks.


----------



## cmaquilino16

Hello all, I got a Tivo Hd with Cable and Antenna set up. I have comcast in the atlanta area, Today I went to comcast to pick up a cable card and they give me one for free. Can I put the card in the tivo and will it work or do I have to call for the card to work. I got a receipt for the card with the s/n on it. So what next? 


Thanks


----------



## MojoRilla

This is a bit off topic, but I need help. I live in Atlanta, and have an M Card in my Tivo HD and love it. And I want to add an additional hd cable box for another TV.

One call to Comcast said this was $7.95. The next day, when I was ready to order, it went up to $11.90. The operator claimed that the $7.95 was if I turned in my cable card. Over my dead body.

How much should the additional cable box be?


----------



## cjv2

MojoRilla said:


> This is a bit off topic, but I need help. I live in Atlanta, and have an M Card in my Tivo HD and love it. And I want to add an additional hd cable box for another TV.
> 
> One call to Comcast said this was $7.95. The next day, when I was ready to order, it went up to $11.90. The operator claimed that the $7.95 was if I turned in my cable card. Over my dead body.
> 
> How much should the additional cable box be?


I'm going to take a wild guess based on the Comcast Atlanta 2010 Rate Card as to what you got quoted:

- $7.95 "HDTV" (I still don't know exactly what that is, but it's the only thing on the card that matches the price)

PLUS

- $3.95 "Digital Service - Additional Outlet with HDTV or DVR Service"

ADDS UP TO

$11.90.

I see nothing else on the rate card that would explain the specific numbers you got.


----------



## cjv2

cmaquilino16 said:


> Hello all, I got a Tivo Hd with Cable and Antenna set up. I have comcast in the atlanta area, Today I went to comcast to pick up a cable card and they give me one for free. Can I put the card in the tivo and will it work or do I have to call for the card to work. I got a receipt for the card with the s/n on it. So what next?
> 
> Thanks


I'm impressed that you got hold of a CableCard without a tech visit. How the heck did you pull that off?

You can go ahead and put the card in your TiVo - I think - but to get it activated, someone at Comcast has to plug in certain bits of info from your TiVo that you would provide from the menus. The someones who are on the phone generally can't enter this data into the Comcast system and don't know what you're talking about anyway. You are probably looking at having a tech come out to turn it up.

What cable package do you have? And is that an M-Card or an S-Card?


----------



## cmaquilino16

cjv2 said:


> I'm impressed that you got hold of a CableCard without a tech visit. How the heck did you pull that off?
> 
> You can go ahead and put the card in your TiVo - I think - but to get it activated, someone at Comcast has to plug in certain bits of info from your TiVo that you would provide from the menus. The someones who are on the phone generally can't enter this data into the Comcast system and don't know what you're talking about anyway. You are probably looking at having a tech come out to turn it up.
> 
> What cable package do you have? And is that an M-Card or an S-Card?


They give me a M-Card, I got basic cable. So I have to call in to get it to work in my Tivo?


----------



## cjv2

cmaquilino16 said:


> They give me a M-Card, I got basic cable. So I have to call in to get it to work in my Tivo?


Ehhhh...

I'm going to preface this by saying that I will defer to better experts than me should they opt to tell me I have no idea what I'm talking about. 

The way it is *supposed* to work is that in the Comcast system, they enter the Host ID, Unit ID, and Data from your Tivo Slot #1. Then they send activation signals to the card and it downloads the list of channels. The activation also authorizes the card to see whatever encrypted channels you are authorized for. For basic cable, no encrypted channels.

When I had an M-Card installed earlier this week, the card would not tune any channels at all until it received the activation signals. That includes the basic ones. It literally said "No channels." I suspect this is what is going to happen to you until you get it activated.

As I previously noted, getting it activated is nearly impossible without getting a tech out to the site because the nonsupervisory phone folks are both unable to input the required data (due to system access controls) *and* generally clueless about CableCards. Even if you get someone who knows what you are talking about, they may be unable to help you.

That said, I suppose you could try emailing [email protected] about your situation. Tell them how you got the CableCard from them, but that you need to activate it. If protocol allows this to be done for a new CableCARD install without a tech on site, this is the technical info they will need.

Put the card in the RIGHT-HAND slot on the TivoHD. Then navigate through the TiVo menus as follows:

TiVo Central -> Messages & Settings -> Settings -> Remote, CableCARD, & Devices -> CableCARD Decoder -> Configure CableCARD 1 (Multi-Stream) -> CableCARD Menu -> CableCARD(tm) Pairing

Write down the following:

CableCARD ID
Host ID
Data
UnitAddress
Card S/N

Basically, they ultimately need to stuff some or all of this data into their system to associate your Tivo with the CableCARD in order to then initialize it.


----------



## flaminiom

CrispyCritter said:


> No, it's not right. Comcast does not ever charge an HD equipment charge for the cablecards. I don't know your complete setup, but if the TiVo is your only box from Comcast, there should be no charges for the CC. Some of your local folks may not know how to link things in their system, but that's their responsibility. National Comcast will not allow your local franchise to add the HD equipment charge, so you should probably escalate to the national "comcast helps" folks, unless your local folks are offering a "make-up" that is worth more to you.


I have one Tivo HD and this is the only outlet with the cable. Rest the house is plugged into the house antenna.

They're coming to try the install again Thursday evening. What's the best way to escalate to the national CS reps?

When talking with them today I pushed back on the equipment charge, and have the sense I'm not going to get a difference answer from the local office. This is the way it works even though they can't exactly explain why. Also, if they do try the install without it and I'm still missing channels I'll be right back where I was-- they won't touch the problem because it's working as they expect.

My gut says to let the install go w/ the charge and see what happens. If it works and I get my channels great. Then if the HD equipment fee is on my bill, I'll try to work with the national folks to see what's what.

Thanks for your thoughts...


----------



## cjv2

flaminiom said:


> What's the best way to escalate to the national CS reps?


Sending [email protected] a comprehensive, well-written email with full technical detail from the TiVo got me answers and action in less than a day. They get my vote. Use them wisely, judiciously, and to your best advantage, because if the local office has got it wrong they will very likely straighten out the local office.


----------



## flaminiom

cjv2 said:


> Sending [email protected] a comprehensive, well-written email with full technical detail from the TiVo got me answers and action in less than a day. They get my vote. Use them wisely, judiciously, and to your best advantage, because if the local office has got it wrong they will very likely straighten out the local office.


I did send an email to them on my original issues, so they probably passed it off to the local office. I'll just see where this goes and work from there...


----------



## slowbiscuit

cjv2 said:


> I'm going to take a wild guess based on the Comcast Atlanta 2010 Rate Card as to what you got quoted:
> 
> - $7.95 "HDTV" (I still don't know exactly what that is, but it's the only thing on the card that matches the price)
> 
> PLUS
> 
> - $3.95 "Digital Service - Additional Outlet with HDTV or DVR Service"
> 
> ADDS UP TO
> 
> $11.90.
> 
> I see nothing else on the rate card that would explain the specific numbers you got.


In the ATL, I believe this is correct - they charge a ridiculous $8/mo. for an HD converter (not DVR), and then you get the $4 charge for additional outlet.

Frankly, he'd be better off buying another Tivo, and should not be charged an HD fee for those. Definitely escalate this.


----------



## slowbiscuit

cmaquilino16 said:


> Hello all, I got a Tivo Hd with Cable and Antenna set up. I have comcast in the atlanta area, Today I went to comcast to pick up a cable card and they give me one for free.


Wow, maybe they're finally getting a clue - I've never heard before that you can pick up a card in the ATL.


----------



## drhankz

flaminiom said:


> My gut says to let the install go w/ the charge and see what happens. If it works and I get my channels great. Then if the HD equipment fee is on my bill, I'll try to work with the national folks to see what's what.
> 
> Thanks for your thoughts...


GOOD PLAN - get it working first - then you can wheel and deal at 
the same time you are enjoying TiVo


----------



## cjv2

slowbiscuit said:


> Wow, maybe they're finally getting a clue - I've never heard before that you can pick up a card in the ATL.


Yeah, I still want to know how he pulled that off. It's not like the folks on the phone have figured out how to turn up a card without sending a tech yet, so this strikes me as a little odd.


----------



## cmaquilino16

cjv2 said:


> Yeah, I still want to know how he pulled that off. It's not like the folks on the phone have figured out how to turn up a card without sending a tech yet, so this strikes me as a little odd.


Hello I am back, I called in my card to active but it did not work I got the Please Wait Acquiring Channel Information It timed out and I got error message. I had them hit the card twice same problem, So I called Tivo support and the guy told me my card did not receive the signal by reading the card info screen, He told me they have a problem comcast sending out the activetion hit and authorize channel hit at the same time and the tivo can not read both at the same time causing the card to not find the channels. So I called comcast back and got a tech tell me that they can not hit the card anymore i need a new card. Is this true or do I need to find a person who knows what they are talking about.


----------



## cjv2

cmaquilino16 said:


> Hello I am back, I called in my card to active but it did not work I got the Please Wait Acquiring Channel Information It timed out and I got error message. I had them hit the card twice same problem, So I called Tivo support and the guy told me my card did not receive the signal by reading the card info screen, He told me they have a problem comcast sending out the activetion hit and authorize channel hit at the same time and the tivo can not read both at the same time causing the card to not find the channels. So I called comcast back and got a tech tell me that they can not hit the card anymore i need a new card. Is this true or do I need to find a person who knows what they are talking about.


You need to find a person who knows what they are talking about. There are three or four different kinds of "hits," the right ones have to be sent in the right order, and the bit about "the Tivo cannot read both hits at the same time," not to mention "can't hit the card anymore," is a bunch of silliness.

Here. Tivo's CableCard Troubleshooting guide. Now the bad news. If this is over your head you should probably get a tech onsite or email Comcast as previously noted.


----------



## cmaquilino16

cjv2 said:


> You need to find a person who knows what they are talking about. There are three or four different kinds of "hits," the right ones have to be sent in the right order, and the bit about "the Tivo cannot read both hits at the same time," not to mention "can't hit the card anymore," is a bunch of silliness.
> 
> Here. Tivo's CableCard Troubleshooting guide. Now the bad news. If this is over your head you should probably get a tech onsite or email Comcast as previously noted.


It not over my head I just need to find the right comcast person who can make it work.


----------



## cjv2

cmaquilino16 said:


> It not over my head I just need to find the right comcast person who can make it work.


The reps on the phone do not have the systems access required to input your CableCard info into the system as needed - they need a supervisor to do that. Most of the folks on the phone at Comcast don't understand it either (or even know that they need a supervisor), which is why you are running into trouble.

So, you can run in circles with Comcast Atlanta on 1-800-COMCAST, or you can get to someone who can help you. Easiest/best paths to the folks who can help you are: (a) get a tech out there or (b) email [email protected] as previously noted.

Good luck.


----------



## flaminiom

So, an update to my issues.

Dude came out. The first card didn't want to work right. He had a portable device that he entered the info vs calling someone. I think they did something wrong with the info entry, but could have been a bad card. The Tivo was very laggy/unresponsive while working with this card. I was getting an AUTH: MP and only getting the basic digital 23-65, and none of the higher digital channels or HD. He called the "CableCard expert" and couldn't get this card going.

So he tried another M-card. This card had an old firmware so it took 5-10 minutes to update, but once the guy on the other end got the info in and the firmware appeared finished, it was working. We get all the channels I'm supposed to get.

I'm also now a "corporate customer." I've got a sheet with who to call locally apparently if I ever have problems or questions. So I shouldn't have to deal with contractors, and apparently they don't want me complaining to national corporate.

*My advice is just be patient, and if you have issues ask to get in touch with the local escalation department. *The problems seem mostly a combination of getting the right card info into the system, the right billing info applied to your account, and a working card. A couple people who know what they're doing doesn't hurt either.

I'll have to wait and see if I have to pay that HD equipment fee, but that's more a principle thing.


----------



## drhankz

cmaquilino16 said:


> It not over my head I just need to find the right comcast person who can make it work.





cjv2 said:


> The reps on the phone do not have the systems access required to input your CableCard info into the system as needed - they need a supervisor to do that.


*cjv2* is right - the problem with SELF INSTALLS is access to ATS.
[Advance Tech Support]. ONLY ATS can enter the data into the
Comcast System. End users can never reach ATS. Even 1st level 
CS people can not access ATS. Only an on-site Tech or Supervisor
can contact ATS. Even if you reach a supervisor and they access
ATS - you still have a person in the middle. Most likely the Supervisor
won't do it live for you either. They will take down the INFO from 
the END USER and then pass it on to ATS after the End User gets
off the line. An on-site tech talking directly with ATS is the best 
way to achieve success.


----------



## Puppy76

That is SUCH an incredibly stupid way to handle things. Expensive too. Only possible rational reason I can see for it would be that they don't want you using Cable Cards...


----------



## slowbiscuit

Bingo.


----------



## flaminiom

Puppy76 said:


> That is SUCH an incredibly stupid way to handle things. Expensive too. Only possible rational reason I can see for it would be that they don't want you using Cable Cards...


In their defense, I don't think they handle very many of CC installs. It's probably cheaper to pay a contractor to come out and speak the right lingo to the right person than either train the front line CS reps or add more reps for customer installs.


----------



## cmaquilino16

I emailed the help email address, I am waiting for reply. But I may need to get a tech on site. Do they charge for sending out a tech? 

Later


----------



## bicker

If the problem is with your inside wiring, your own personal equipment, or due to something you did, perhaps. If the problem is with the equipment they rented you, the outside wiring, or their broader infrastructure, then they surely won't.


----------



## cjv2

flaminiom said:


> In their defense, I don't think they handle very many of CC installs. It's probably cheaper to pay a contractor to come out and speak the right lingo to the right person than either train the front line CS reps or add more reps for customer installs.


That would be great if their contractors routinely knew the right lingo.  Though in fairness they usually know substantially more than anyone on the phone.

I dunno. There are 2-4 lines of numeric data that need to be provided by the customer to Comcast, and then someone at the back end of Comcast needs to punch them into a computer screen. If the customer has the info, let the reps punch it in and push Enter. It's not complicated enough to merit being dubbed a 'training issue,' in my opinion; it can be easily scripted, and Comcast reps are quite good at reading canned scripts. 

If initial setup fails, then you send a tech, rather than doing so by default.

But hey, I don't work there, so what do I know... heh.


----------



## schwinn

flaminiom said:


> In their defense, I don't think they handle very many of CC installs. It's probably cheaper to pay a contractor to come out and speak the right lingo to the right person than either train the front line CS reps or add more reps for customer installs.


True... but then at least the CS reps should know to forward the call to someone else, rather than try fixing it themselves. If they don't have access/ability to do it, then tell them to forward the call to ATS... how hard is that?


----------



## mykee50

I've had Comcast for about 2 years since switching from Directv. I have 4 Tivo HD boxes that use 5 M-cc's. When I made the switch I was told that there would be a $1.60-1.70 monthly charge per card. That is what it has been until a couple of months ago. 

Now I have a new Additional Digital charge of $6.10 x 4 ($24.40) for digial boxes and remotes. I don't use their boxes. I've called and told them it was a mistake and they've given me a credit and said that they've fixed it.

Well on January's bill it's there again. This time I called and was told it's a regular fee. That it was for the ability to get a digital outlet and was standard. How can they charge a bogus fee like that? They didn't add anything. I currently have the digital preffered, plus HBO, etc, etc.

Are they doing this to everybody?

Thanks, Mike. Issaquah, WA


----------



## bicker

mykee50 said:


> I've had Comcast for about 2 years since switching from Directv. I have 4 Tivo HD boxes that use 5 M-cc's. When I made the switch I was told that there would be a $1.60-1.70 monthly charge per card.


That sounds like the price for the second card in the same TiVo.



mykee50 said:


> Now I have a new Additional Digital charge of $6.10


That sounds closer to what is generally charged for a CableCARD after the first (included) one (if not the second card in the same TiVo as another card).


----------



## mykee50

bicker said:


> That sounds like the price for the second card in the same TiVo.
> 
> That sounds closer to what is generally charged for a CableCARD after the first (included) one (if not the second card in the same TiVo as another card).


I only have one series 3 box with 2 cards. The others are singles. AND they never charged this $24.40 before. What changed?


----------



## bicker

Probably something was caught in audit. That's what happened to me. I had my two CableCARDs for probably almost three years, paying nothing extra for them, before audit caught the inaccuracy in the billing. I was perturbed and whipped out my local Comcast price list (which I keep handy, so I can refer to it when reading threads like this ) to read them the riot act -- and proceeded to read for myself the very terms and conditions that audit found the billing in my account violated.

They *cannot* make you pay the "correct" price for previous months. They can only fix the error, going forward.


----------



## btwyx

drhankz said:


> *cjv2* is right - the problem with SELF INSTALLS is access to ATS.
> [Advance Tech Support]. ONLY ATS can enter the data into the
> Comcast System. End users can never reach ATS. Even 1st level
> CS people can not access ATS.


That doesn't sound right, I've rung Comcast and talked to someone who did the right things for my cards.


----------



## cjv2

btwyx said:


> That doesn't sound right, I've rung Comcast and talked to someone who did the right things for my cards.


You should send that someone to Comcast Atlanta. They could use the help.


----------



## CraigK

mykee50 said:


> I only have one series 3 box with 2 cards. The others are singles. AND they never charged this $24.40 before. What changed?


A similar thing happened to me when they did an audit, but Comcast still doesn't seem to get my billing right.

Looking at their How much will I be charged to use a CableCARD? FAQ and the rate card they sent to me in October for the Seattle area you should probably be charged this way for your TiVos (assuming you have no set-top box). Their position is that each TiVo counts as an "Digital Outlet" - something I don't disagree with.

First TiVo and one CableCARD (no extra charge - part of your digital package)
Second TiVo - Digital Additional Outlet ($6.10 - CableCARD charge included)
Third TiVo - Digital Additional Outlet ($6.10 - CableCARD charge included)
Fourth TiVo - Digital Additional Outlet ($6.10 - CableCARD charge included)
One extra CableCARD for your one TiVo 3 ($1.60)

Total $19.90

Unfortunately the Seattle area Comcast treats all TiVos as the original TiVo 3 and tacks the "TiVo Series 3-cable Card" charge on even if you have a TiVo HD that requires only one CableCARD. They don't seem to have any way to put the the correct charge on your bill AND have that work for the provisioning of the CableCARD so the lineup is correct.

I've gone around and around with the CSR's for almost a year and sometimes get a credit, but they never get the billing corrected. Most of the time the CSR sees my point when I point out the FAQ and the rate chart, but they are helpless to get the root problem fixed.

I am hopeful from my last call when the CSR transferred me to someone name John in repair. After some discussion he understood my point, admitted there was a problem (and contradiction with their own FAQ and rate card) and pledged to follow up. He gave me a $20 credit and that will take care of the overcharge for me for about six months (on two CC). I'll see if my bill gets fixed before then or if I have to call back again.

My CableCARD self-installs for two Tivo HDs with Comcast went flawlessly last year and I have no complaints with the service, but I get real tired of dealing with this billing issue over and over. I've read in some areas of the country they've managed to get the billing on TiVo HD CableCARDs working correctly so I know they should be able to fix it if anyone at Comcast Seattle is interested.


----------



## crosssfire

For those of you who have not read any of my previous post, I will bring you up to speed. Including today, I have had 5 cablecards, 4 techs and 3 tivo boxes. All this just to trying and recieve a picture. I mean, I could not watch any live tv when the cablecard was in the box.

Long story short: Ramone from the Comcast Nation Call Center arranged for a Tech to come over today. He also set up a conference call between the Comcast Head end and the DAC, while the Tech was at my house.

Turns out that every thing that the Tivo Techs were saying was true. The problem was a Comcast problem. Comcast was sending a hit that was never getting to my box. Now listen closely. There is good info in this forum. I read some where in this forum that *Cablecards are 1 way devices*. The card can not communicate back to Comcast to tell them that it ever recieved a Hit.

This was important to know because, the Comcast Techs kept saying that they could see that the Hit to the Cablecard was successful. Next, they would tell me the problem must be with Tivo. The Tech is really only telling me what the dispatcher is telling him on the phone. So why do the dispatcher say this to the Techs?

In short: After the Dispatcher sends a Hit to your card he or she will recieve a status of successful or an error code. The problem is the Dispatch and Techs misunderstand what this means. For example, when a Dispatcher send a hit to a card and gets back a status of successful this means that the transmission of the Hit was successful. It does not mean that your cablecard is saying that it successfully recieved the signal from the Hit. Why? Because the Cablecard is a 1 way device and it can not talk back.

A good example of this is something most of us do everyday. Text messaging. I have an Iphone. When I send a text, I see a status bar uploading the text and the phone makes a nice sound to indictate the the text was sent. Sometimes I get an error code. The one thing that I do not get is a response from my friends phone telling me that he or she recieve the Text (Hit). I could make the mistake of thinking my phone was telling me that my text message reach my friends phone. But what if my friends phone was off. He couldn't recieve a text until his phone was on. Yet, I still get the same success tone (code) from my Iphone.

I had a month of problems because the Comcast Dispatch and Tech kept reading the success code the wrong way. The code only meant that the Hit was successfully sent. The problem could have be elevated a long time ago.

They got my box going. I don't have HBO and all that crap. I use Nextflix. I have Basic and HD :up:


----------



## cjv2

crosssfire said:


> They got my box going. I don't have HBO and all that crap. I use Nextflix. I have Basic and HD :up:


Congratulations, and awesome detail for the masses.


----------



## Sam Lowry

OK everybody, with all of the hassles described on this >230 page thread, my question is... if I'm going to switch to Comcast soon (I'd like to get it going before the Olympics so I can see it in HD), and I don't yet have a TivoHD (I have a S2). Do I go ahead and start my cable ASAP, and get the TivoHD (or hopefully a newer Tivo device) + the CableCard later? Or should I try to get it all at once?

I'm in the Santa Cruz, CA area (Aptos).

Thanks,
SL


----------



## dswallow

Sam Lowry said:


> OK everybody, with all of the hassles described on this >230 page thread, my question is... if I'm going to switch to Comcast soon (I'd like to get it going before the Olympics so I can see it in HD), and I don't yet have a TivoHD (I have a S2). Do I go ahead and start my cable ASAP, and get the TivoHD (or hopefully a newer Tivo device) + the CableCard later? Or should I try to get it all at once?
> 
> I'm in the Santa Cruz, CA area (Aptos).


I'd want to have the TiVo HD unit(s) when Comcast comes to do the install.


----------



## flaminiom

Yeah, get the Tivo HD installed then have Comcast come out. You don't want to re-do the Comcast setup if you can avoid it. 

You can run the cable guide setup without the card installed. So, when they show up, you're guide info should be ready to go once the pairing is complete.


----------



## drhankz

Sam Lowry said:


> OK everybody, with all of the hassles described on this >230 page thread, my question is... if I'm going to switch to Comcast soon (I'd like to get it going before the Olympics so I can see it in HD), and I don't yet have a TivoHD (I have a S2). Do I go ahead and start my cable ASAP, and get the TivoHD (or hopefully a newer Tivo device) + the CableCard later? Or should I try to get it all at once?
> 
> I'm in the Santa Cruz, CA area (Aptos).
> 
> Thanks,
> SL


Get started ASAP - FYI - you should not need a CableCard to get
either OTA HD or Basic HD channels. I get ABC, NBC, CBS and FOX
in HD from Comcast without a CableCard.

If you do want a CableCard for other Premium HD Channels - then
you do need a CableCard - AGAIN Get Started ASAP.


----------



## Tsiehta

crosssfire said:


> For those of you who have not read any of my previous post, I will bring you up to speed. Including today, I have had 5 cablecards, 4 techs and 3 tivo boxes. All this just to trying and recieve a picture. I mean, I could not watch any live tv when the cablecard was in the box.
> 
> Long story short: Ramone from the Comcast Nation Call Center arranged for a Tech to come over today. He also set up a conference call between the Comcast Head end and the DAC, while the Tech was at my house.
> 
> Turns out that every thing that the Tivo Techs were saying was true. The problem was a Comcast problem. Comcast was sending a hit that was never getting to my box. Now listen closely. There is good info in this forum. I read some where in this forum that *Cablecards are 1 way devices*. The card can not communicate back to Comcast to tell them that it ever recieved a Hit.
> 
> This was important to know because, the Comcast Techs kept saying that they could see that the Hit to the Cablecard was successful. Next, they would tell me the problem must be with Tivo. The Tech is really only telling me what the dispatcher is telling him on the phone. So why do the dispatcher say this to the Techs?
> 
> In short: After the Dispatcher sends a Hit to your card he or she will recieve a status of successful or an error code. The problem is the Dispatch and Techs misunderstand what this means. For example, when a Dispatcher send a hit to a card and gets back a status of successful this means that the transmission of the Hit was successful. It does not mean that your cablecard is saying that it successfully recieved the signal from the Hit. Why? Because the Cablecard is a 1 way device and it can not talk back.
> 
> A good example of this is something most of us do everyday. Text messaging. I have an Iphone. When I send a text, I see a status bar uploading the text and the phone makes a nice sound to indictate the the text was sent. Sometimes I get an error code. The one thing that I do not get is a response from my friends phone telling me that he or she recieve the Text (Hit). I could make the mistake of thinking my phone was telling me that my text message reach my friends phone. But what if my friends phone was off. He couldn't recieve a text until his phone was on. Yet, I still get the same success tone (code) from my Iphone.
> 
> I had a month of problems because the Comcast Dispatch and Tech kept reading the success code the wrong way. The code only meant that the Hit was successfully sent. The problem could have be elevated a long time ago.
> 
> They got my box going. I don't have HBO and all that crap. I use Nextflix. I have Basic and HD :up:


So, what did the Comcast tech DO/Tell the Dispatcher to get the Tivo working?


----------



## Sam Lowry

drhankz said:


> Get started ASAP - FYI - you should not need a CableCard to get
> either OTA HD or Basic HD channels. I get ABC, NBC, CBS and FOX
> in HD from Comcast without a CableCard.
> 
> If you do want a CableCard for other Premium HD Channels - then
> you do need a CableCard - AGAIN Get Started ASAP.


Thanks for yours and others' responses. I'm a bit confused. What exactly are Premium HD Channels? You mean anything but the usual broadcast stations - like ESPN, Syfy, CNN, etc? Or do you mean paid channels like HBO?

Sounds like getting the Tivo installed with the basic cable option (digital starter?) is fine. And then get the cable card later? Do I need a cable box without the CableCard?


----------



## drhankz

Sam Lowry said:


> Thanks for yours and others' responses. I'm a bit confused. What exactly are Premium HD Channels? You mean anything but the usual broadcast stations - like ESPN, Syfy, CNN, etc? Or do you mean paid channels like HBO?
> 
> Sounds like getting the Tivo installed with the basic cable option (digital starter?) is fine. And then get the cable card later? Do I need a cable box without the CableCard?


It varies from MSO to MSO.

Bottom Line is usually - if you can receive the channel OEVR THE AIR,
then you can most likely receive it over the cable WITHOUT a CableCard.
Something like ESPN, etc - you can't receive OTA - therefore you will
need a CableCard. HBO, Starz, Showtime, are all EXTRA COST - period.


----------



## jneugeba

dswallow said:


> I'd want to have the TiVo HD unit(s) when Comcast comes to do the install.


I'm in the same boat with wanting to get up and running by the Olympics (just got my HD Tivo), but am confused as Comcast told me I could go to my local outlet and get the card myself. Is this not the case? Do I go there and ask for one M-Cable card? Or is there anything else more specific I need to know. Thanks!


----------



## dswallow

jneugeba said:


> I'm in the same boat with wanting to get up and running by the Olympics (just got my HD Tivo), but am confused as Comcast told me I could go to my local outlet and get the card myself. Is this not the case? Do I go there and ask for one M-Cable card? Or is there anything else more specific I need to know. Thanks!


Some Comcast areas let you pick up the cards and self-install. Some require a truck roll. Unfortunately, also don't be surprised if you go to pick them up and then they tell you it requires a truck roll. The CSRs don't necessarily know what they do, either.

But if that happens to you, make them at least do the install for free.


----------



## dswallow

drhankz said:


> It varies from MSO to MSO.
> 
> Bottom Line is usually - if you can receive the channel OEVR THE AIR,
> then you can most likely receive it over the cable WITHOUT a CableCard.
> Something like ESPN, etc - you can't receive OTA - therefore you will
> need a CableCard. HBO, Starz, Showtime, are all EXTRA COST - period.


Unless they're delivering it as an 8VSB signal over cable, which these days should be pretty rare, even if they let you get the over the air digital stations without a CableCARD, the TiVo has no way of doing any mapping of guide data to the correct QAM channel. You really still need the CableCARD, at least to utilize TiVo's scheduling/recording capabilities with those channels.


----------



## drhankz

dswallow said:


> even if they let you get the over the air digital stations without a CableCARD, the TiVo has no way of doing any mapping of guide data to the correct QAM channel.


I'm surprised to hear that. I have (1) TiVo with CableCard and (5) SONY
DVRs with (2) CableCards out ot (5).

The Sony DVRs DO GET the correct Mapping Data without any CableCard. 
I'm very surprised that TiVo PAYING Subscribers do not get the right 
mapping data. Why would TiVo care if there is a CableCard installed for
effectively FREE Channels.


----------



## Phantom Gremlin

drhankz said:


> The Sony DVRs DO GET the correct Mapping Data without any CableCard.
> I'm very surprised that TiVo PAYING Subscribers do not get the right
> mapping data. Why would TiVo care if there is a CableCard installed for
> effectively FREE Channels.


There's a 51 page thread that explains this situation in excruciating detail.


----------



## drhankz

Phantom Gremlin said:


> There's a 51 page thread that explains this situation in excruciating detail.


Thanks for the heads up Info and the Link


----------



## jneugeba

dswallow said:


> Some Comcast areas let you pick up the cards and self-install. Some require a truck roll. Unfortunately, also don't be surprised if you go to pick them up and then they tell you it requires a truck roll. The CSRs don't necessarily know what they do, either.
> 
> But if that happens to you, make them at least do the install for free.


You were exactly right. Went to the outlet and was told it would need a truck roll. They come this afternoon, I hope everything works.


----------



## CorrysD

My mom has a series 2 TiVo and basic cable from Comcast in the Philadelphia area. She has a cable box to decode the digital channels. Recently, more channels have been converted to digital, so I had to change the settings on those channels from cable to box in the TiVo menu. The only problem with that is her ability to use both tuners, concurrently, is dwindling. One tuner is fed from the cable box and the other is fed from the cable. We were told by TiVo that her only option is to get a series 3 HD TiVo along with two cable cards from Comcast to fully utilize both tuners. This seems like overkill for basic cable.

Does that sound correct? Are there any other alternatives?

thanks for your help


----------



## drhankz

CorrysD said:


> My mom has a series 2 TiVo and basic cable from Comcast in the Philadelphia area. She has a cable box to decode the digital channels. Recently, more channels have been converted to digital, so I had to change the settings on those channels from cable to box in the TiVo menu. The only problem with that is her ability to use both tuners, concurrently, is dwindling. One tuner is fed from the cable box and the other is fed from the cable. We were told by TiVo that her only option is to get a series 3 HD TiVo along with two cable cards from Comcast to fully utilize both tuners. This seems like overkill for basic cable.
> 
> Does that sound correct? Are there any other alternatives?
> 
> thanks for your help


You don't NEED (2) CableCards if you buy a NEW TiVo HD . You only 
need one "M" card. The OLD series "3" needed (2) Cards.


----------



## schwinn

drhankz is correct - you don't need 2 cable cards (a single M-card will do both tuners)

I thinnk the real question you are asking is how you can retain both tuners of capability. As the cablecos move more towards digital, the S2 will not be able to receive these channels on its own. You could get an additional DTA box or cable box (DTA = less-functional, smaller box, that works for basic cable). This DTA box can provide channels to the S2, and then you can continue to use the cable box as you normally do. In other words, you have two digital tuners (DTA + cable box) to get the job done.

Comcast, at least in my area (MA), is providing 1 cable box and 2 DTA boxes to people undergoing the digital transition for cable systems... I believe these are being provided for free. If you're undergoing the digital transition, you may be able to get these for free as well, from your cable company.


----------



## drhankz

schwinn said:


> drhankz is correct - you don't need 2 cable cards (a single M-card will do both tuners)


Thanks - lately I open my mouth ONLY to change FEET 

At least this time I got one right :up:


----------



## CorrysD

Thanks for the helpful information. I'll look into the DTA box option.


----------



## wingtsundummy

I have the comcast guy here now to install an MCard on my TivoHD.
He put the card in the correct slot and nothing happens on the Tivo. Isn't the paring info supposed to popup or something?

It sees the Mcard in the Cablecard decoders screen, but when you click on the cable card 1, it says something like "your cable company has not supplied any inforamtion about this..."


anyone know what is up?


----------



## wingtsundummy

wingtsundummy said:


> I have the comcast guy here now to install an MCard on my TivoHD.
> He put the card in the correct slot and nothing happens on the Tivo. Isn't the paring info supposed to popup or something?
> 
> It sees the Mcard in the Cablecard decoders screen, but when you click on the cable card 1, it says something like "your cable company has not supplied any inforamtion about this..."
> 
> anyone know what is up?


If it matters, he is trying to use a motorola MCard...

Ok he just gave up called a fellow tech. The other tech will bring over his MCard and try it.

any advice?

do I need a reboot? I am on 11.0d firmware and I told the tivo to connect to the service earlier this AM.


----------



## bicker

The key is to wait. It sometimes take quite a number of minutes before the information comes cup. If you interrupt, rumor is that bad things happen.


----------



## cjv2

wingtsundummy said:


> If it matters, he is trying to use a motorola MCard...
> 
> Ok he just gave up called a fellow tech. The other tech will bring over his MCard and try it.
> 
> any advice?
> 
> do I need a reboot? I am on 11.0d firmware and I told the tivo to connect to the service earlier this AM.


11.0d is the latest. I doubt that a reboot is at issue.



wingtsundummy said:


> I have the comcast guy here now to install an MCard on my TivoHD.
> He put the card in the correct slot and nothing happens on the Tivo. Isn't the paring info supposed to popup or something?
> 
> It sees the Mcard in the Cablecard decoders screen, but when you click on the cable card 1, it says something like "your cable company has not supplied any inforamtion about this..."
> 
> anyone know what is up?


I seem to recall that when we put my M-Card in (also a Motorola), it took a few minutes for the Pairing info screen to properly populate so that he could call the info in for activation.

Anyway, when it does populate, that info will be found here:

TiVo Central -> Messages & Settings -> Settings -> Remote, CableCARD, & Devices -> CableCARD Decoder -> Configure CableCARD 1 (Multi-Stream) -> CableCARD Menu -> CableCARD(tm) Pairing

It might be worth getting Tivo support on the phone while the tech is actually there if you continue to have problems and need to determine whether it's the card or the TivoHD.


----------



## jkuter

Reboot with the cable card in. The same thing happened to me and that fixed the issue. The screen popped up after the reboot was complete.



wingtsundummy said:


> I have the comcast guy here now to install an MCard on my TivoHD.
> He put the card in the correct slot and nothing happens on the Tivo. Isn't the paring info supposed to popup or something?
> 
> It sees the Mcard in the Cablecard decoders screen, but when you click on the cable card 1, it says something like "your cable company has not supplied any inforamtion about this..."
> 
> anyone know what is up?


----------



## wingtsundummy

bicker said:


> The key is to wait. It sometimes take quite a number of minutes before the information comes cup. If you interrupt, rumor is that bad things happen.


he did seem impatient and poped the card out after a minute or two

any idea on time? 1min? 5 mins? etc?

Also to understand, should we have to do anything after he puts the card in to see the pairing info? navigate/press any buttons? or does it automatically just change the screen?


----------



## wingtsundummy

cjv2 said:


> 11.0d is the latest. I doubt that a reboot is at issue.
> 
> I seem to recall that when we put my M-Card in (also a Motorola), it took a few minutes for the Pairing info screen to properly populate so that he could call the info in for activation.
> 
> Anyway, when it does populate, that info will be found here:
> 
> TiVo Central -> Messages & Settings -> Settings -> Remote, CableCARD, & Devices -> CableCARD Decoder -> Configure CableCARD 1 (Multi-Stream) -> CableCARD Menu -> CableCARD(tm) Pairing
> 
> It might be worth getting Tivo support on the phone while the tech is actually there if you continue to have problems and need to determine whether it's the card or the TivoHD.


What is the best tivo support number to call?


----------



## cjv2

wingtsundummy said:


> What is the best tivo support number to call?


866-986-8486.

You may also find this article on the Tivo support site of interest.


----------



## bicker

wingtsundummy said:


> he did seem impatient and poped the card out after a minute or two
> 
> any idea on time? 1min? 5 mins? etc?


It typically took me less than 3 minutes, but I would give it 5 minutes, for sure, before I being thinking that it isn't working.



wingtsundummy said:


> Also to understand, should we have to do anything after he puts the card in to see the pairing info? navigate/press any buttons? or does it automatically just change the screen?


It just pops up.


----------



## wingtsundummy

the second guy showed up with a different MCard

This card installed okay. Stuff happened when he put it in to the machine. It autorebooted with in 30 secs. The pairing info displayed Everything seems fine now


thanks for all who pitched ideas during my hour of need


----------



## wingtsundummy

it looks like I have to run the guided setup again now that the cablecard is installed.

Hope I wont loose any season passes

Edit: I did not loose any recordings or season passes


----------



## Guipo

Just had my cable card installed. Can I ask a really dumb question. Now that I have a cable card, does that mean I have HD, or do I need to pay for a HD package still with Comcast. I assumed that I would get the freebie HD like NBC HD, etc. Thanks!

Guipo


----------



## pl1

Guipo said:


> Just had my cable card installed. Can I ask a really dumb question. Now that I have a cable card, does that mean I have HD, or do I need to pay for a HD package still with Comcast. I assumed that I would get the freebie HD like NBC HD, etc. Thanks!Guipo


You probably need at least Digital Starter. Do you have that?


----------



## Guipo

Yes, but I just sent back my motorola digital box. Hope they dont downgrade my plan.


----------



## pl1

Guipo said:


> Yes, but I just sent back my motorola digital box. Hope they dont downgrade my plan.


Digital starter includes one cableCARD capable of decoding the digital and HD signal. You should actually see a reduction in your cable bill by turning in your STB.


----------



## Guipo

Nice. Thanks for your help. Will take a look when I get home.


----------



## Dactyl

Simply wanted to let everyone know that getting my Series 3 HD up and running on Comcast was relatively painless. Using live chat, a service rep indicated that I could pick up a card at the local (Auburn, WA) office. Can't believe they can get away with having only 2 windows open. Ended up waiting 50 minutes in line.  Once I got to the front, the rep was knowledgeable and efficient when I told her I just got a TiVo HD and needed a M-card. Only thing is that she indicated I'd be charged $1.60/mo for the card. I protested, saying the 1st card should be free. She politely and firmly indicated that I could get it free if I exchanged by digital box. Technically, I think I should be charged for an additional outlet fee if I'm keeping the box for my other TV, so, I guess I'm still getting a deal.  With so many people in line right behind me, I didn't feel the need to make a scene. Anyway, I brought the card home, installed it according to the directions ( I had set up the machine 2 days earlier as instructed), called Comcast to activate it. After being told about the extended wait times, I opted to have them call me back later that night. They called exactly at the time I requested, I waited for about 10 seconds, and, bingo, the service rep came on the line, understood exactly what I needed, and within 2 or 3 minutes, I was enjoying my new TiVo HD Series 3 box and all of the cable chanels that I subscribe to. It's awesome!


----------



## pl1

Dactyl said:


> <snip>I told her I just got a TiVo HD and needed a M-card. Only thing is that she indicated I'd be charged $1.60/mo for the card. I protested, saying the 1st card should be free. She politely and firmly indicated that I could get it free if I exchanged by digital box. Technically, I think I should be charged for an additional outlet fee if I'm keeping the box for my other TV, so, I guess I'm still getting a deal.  <snip>


I have had instances where some CS reps have not mentioned the A/O fee only to find out when I received my bill. So, do not be surprised if you DO get charged an A/O fee. Until recently, I was always able to see any changes to my account right on-line the day after a change in service. You might still be able to see that information on your account. (Why I can no longer see this information is totally bewildering to me.)


----------



## pl1

I have pleasant cableCARD experience from Comcast to report. I called on a Saturday morning to have my M-Card moved from an original S3 to a new THD. Of course, they would not help me over the phone, so I agreed to have them make an appointment. They scheduled me for Sunday morning 8-12. The tech showed up at 10:00 AM, looked at the screen, called in the host ID numbers and I was receiving my channel line up on both tuners immediately. Quite painless. Even the tech agrees that it is stupid that they still send technicians out for this since the customer usually knows mmore about their equipment than the technicians do. Like I explained, it took 10 years before they let customers pick up their own STBs, so I'm not totally surprised. Anyway, all went well. Fast and easy.


----------



## drhankz

pl1 said:


> I have pleasant cableCARD experience from Comcast to report. I called on a Saturday morning to have my M-Card moved from an original S3 to a new THD. Of course, they would not help me over the phone, so I agreed to have them make an appointment. They scheduled me for Sunday morning 8-12. The tech showed up at 10:00 AM, looked at the screen, called in the host ID numbers and I was receiving my channel line up on both tuners immediately. Quite painless. Even the tech agrees that it is stupid that they still send technicians out for this since the customer usually knows mmore about their equipment than the technicians do. Like I explained, it took 10 years before they let customers pick up their own STBs, so I'm not totally surprised. Anyway, all went well. Fast and easy.


Comcast in MA and NH are GOOD :up: :up: :up:


----------



## pl1

drhankz said:


> Comcast in MA and NH are GOOD :up: :up: :up:


Not ALWAYS the case, I assure you. But MUCH better now that Verizon just rolled in to my town.


----------



## JonS

I can't wait for Verizon to roll out here. Anything that gives Comcast a bit of competition is helpful.


----------



## bicker

I didn't see any significant change in Comcast over the years, going back before competition from RCN, and then continuing for a year or two after they had competition from FiOS. It seems to me that the competition they had, from the start, from DirecTV and Dish Network, effected practically all the change that was ever forthcoming from competition in the marketplace.


----------



## beeman65

This is Comcast related, so I will post this here..

I have Comcast Basic Cable with a RNG HD box. I also receive OTA HD channels on my HD LCD TV. By the end of this year, my area will be all digital. I am thinking of getting a Tivo HD in the next couple months. What is the best course of action I should take? I am only interested in having Local HD channels. Do I need a CableCARD?

I last had a Tivo before the Series 3's were widespread, so I am reading up on all the changes and technology. 

Thanks.


----------



## bicker

beeman65 said:


> I am only interested in having Local HD channels. Do I need a CableCARD?


YMMV but for most people I believe that the answer is "Yes": The TiVo HD is, at best, frustrating to many, if you're using it to receive digital cable, regardless of the level of service.


----------



## schwinn

beeman65 said:


> I am only interested in having Local HD channels. Do I need a CableCARD?


As bicker stated above, yes, you should have cable-cards if you plan to stick with the cable-company's feed of HD channels. Simply put, this is because there is no way to remap the channels on the Tivo for the QAM-HD signals that you can get... so the Tivo's functionality will be lost without cable cards.

You mentioned OTA... but I'm not sure if you mean you are receiving OTA via antenna, or you're getting these channels via the cable feed (ie, QAM). The reason I mention this - you can get OTA on the TivoHD as well... in which case you wouldn't need cable cards.


----------



## bicker

schwinn said:


> You mentioned OTA... but I'm not sure if you mean you are receiving OTA via antenna, or you're getting these channels via the cable feed (ie, QAM). The reason I mention this - you can get OTA on the TivoHD as well... in which case *you wouldn't need cable cards*.


... or need cable, for that matter.


----------



## beeman65

schwinn said:


> As bicker stated above, yes, you should have cable-cards if you plan to stick with the cable-company's feed of HD channels. Simply put, this is because there is no way to remap the channels on the Tivo for the QAM-HD signals that you can get... so the Tivo's functionality will be lost without cable cards.
> 
> You mentioned OTA... but I'm not sure if you mean you are receiving OTA via antenna, or you're getting these channels via the cable feed (ie, QAM). The reason I mention this - you can get OTA on the TivoHD as well... in which case you wouldn't need cable cards.


I receive OTA channels via the cable feed. I do not have an antenna hooked up. If I cancel HD service with Comcast and turn in the RNG box, I assume the channels go away and I would need to get an antenna to get the local HD channels?


----------



## drhankz

beeman65 said:


> If I cancel HD service with Comcast and turn in the RNG box, I assume the channels go away and I would need to get an antenna to get the local HD channels?


Yes Channels GO AWAY.

Yes you would need an Antenna.

I would try the Antenna Route to make sure you get 
good Reception before Cancelling Comcast.


----------



## landshark21

Will the TiVo HD XL support Caller ID on Comcast?


----------



## cjv2

landshark21 said:


> Will the TiVo HD XL support Caller ID on Comcast?


Nope, don't believe so.


----------



## joe_gjx

Comcast installed an M-card in my Tivo HD last week. It receives all basic channels fine. The tech told me it would take a few hours before I would get the premium channels because their system was backed up with requests.

It's now about a week later, and still no premium channels. I called Comcast and they tried to wake up the card remotely, but no success. So they're sending out a tech tomorrow.

Is this common? Is the cause likely a bad card, incorrectly installed card, or just that Comcast doesn't know what they're doing?


----------



## pl1

joe_gjx said:


> Comcast installed an M-card in my Tivo HD last week. It receives all basic channels fine. The tech told me it would take a few hours before I would get the premium channels because their system was backed up with requests.
> 
> It's now about a week later, and still no premium channels. I called Comcast and they tried to wake up the card remotely, but no success. So they're sending out a tech tomorrow.
> 
> Is this common? Is the cause likely a bad card, incorrectly installed card, or just that Comcast doesn't know what they're doing?


Sounds like it is not paired properly. The tech will come, call in and read off the numbers. Or, replace the card and blame it on the card.


----------



## cjv2

joe_gjx said:


> Comcast installed an M-card in my Tivo HD last week. It receives all basic channels fine. The tech told me it would take a few hours before I would get the premium channels because their system was backed up with requests.
> 
> It's now about a week later, and still no premium channels. I called Comcast and they tried to wake up the card remotely, but no success. So they're sending out a tech tomorrow.
> 
> Is this common? Is the cause likely a bad card, incorrectly installed card, or just that Comcast doesn't know what they're doing?


The latter. Your card is probably not properly paired. Reading through this article from TiVo may help you understand it a little better.

When the tech gets there, DON'T LET HIM LEAVE UNTIL THE PROBLEM IS RESOLVED. Took me over 2 bloody years to get this straight because of that "it will come up in awhile, there is a system delay, I have to go, if it doesn't work call them back" routine.

Just thinking about it makes me mad. RARRR.


----------



## drhankz

joe_gjx said:


> The tech told me it would take a few hours before I would get the premium channels because their system was backed up with requests.


If the Tech can't get the person on the phone to enter the pairing
info - then NO ONE has control of the situation. It only takes a few
minutes - LESS than 10 - Make the Tech get it done. Don't let him
leave until it is working, as OTHERS have also said.


----------



## scooterboy

Here's what you do. Park your vehicle on the street. After the tech parks in your driveway, pull your vehicle in behind his. Don't move your vehicle until all your channels work.


----------



## drhankz

scooterboy said:


> Here's what you do. Park your vehicle on the street. After the tech parks in your driveway, pull your vehicle in behind his. Don't move your vehicle until all your channels work.


That is a GOOD Hi-Tech Solution - Maybe TiVo should add that to their CableCard FAQ section  :up:


----------



## ChiTownMac

teenie1 said:


> Ooh...keep me posted! Hope it works.


Hi, back in december we discussed the issue with the Tivo and Sony TV issues. I said i was going to install it thru my onkyo receiver to see if it solves the issue.. and i'm happy to say.. YES!!! If the receiver is on and all goes thru it and then to TV, it works percectly.. but if I turn off receiver and it just passes thru it, the same issues happen. So the Tivo/Sony HDMI handshake has issues, but since i had already purchased the receiver, i'm fine having it go thru it anyways.

Hope this helps..
Alex:up:


----------



## gscaife

CraigK said:


> That seems strange,. They should be able to fix that in their system without sending someone out.
> 
> That is, if they can find their system.


Call 1-800-COMCAST (1-800-266-2278), 24 hrs. a day, 7 days a week. Choose the "Upgrade service" option (Option 3, I believe). I have spoken with 3 or 4 CSR's their and have had a very pleasant experience. Have the info from the MMI screens ready, tell the CSR you just installed a cable card in your DVR and you need them to activate it.

I have 2 TiVo HD DVR's with 2 Motorola single-stream cards in each. Never could get a multi-stream to work in either one (I just purchased BOTH of the S3HD direct from Tivo upgrading from S2's.)

I had issues with getting the first one to work with the multi-stream card (it would not allow me to access the 2 tuners, only one tuner worked). The CSR said she had experienced several issues with the Motorola multi-streams having the same issue so I should go pickup 2 single-stream cards. Did that, inserted 1 single stream card and called the number above. Within minutes I had HD!! I then inserted the second card and it configured automatically. Awesome.

So, I set up the 2nd Tivo and neither card presents me with an MMI screen. Guess I'll trek over to the local comcast office and get another 2 tomorrow. I'll keep you posted on my progress.


----------



## ghuido

I'm going to ask this question and please don't flame ... 

I saw a lot of post on SDV on a lot of other forums and tuner boxes. Are TIVO HD using Comcast M-Cards impacted by this? If there is a link someone can post to help me read up that would be great. Just wanted to see what impacts we could have on the Comcast side. Probably catching up to this a little late. 

Sorry if this has been discussed before at length ...


----------



## bicker

All CableCARD host devices are affected by SDV.

This is the TCF SDV FAQ:
http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=357703


----------



## cmaquilino16

Well I got my cable card up and working, As some know I got my CC by picking it up at comcast office well I worked with the comcast rep to get the card working myself well I could not I had to get a tech to come to the house. When he got there he did the same thing I did and could not get it to work so he got to a supervisor who knew how, What the super found out the I needed the digital package to make the card work on the tivo they did that and it worked. So I did a new tivo channel line up I see that I got a few channels that have no program info like FXHD BravoHD SpikeHD and a few other channels, are these new HD channels that comcast added? This is atlanta comcast. 


Later


----------



## cjv2

cmaquilino16 said:


> So I did a new tivo channel line up I see that I got a few channels that have no program info like FXHD BravoHD SpikeHD and a few other channels, are these new HD channels that comcast added? This is atlanta comcast.


Yeah, those channels are part of the Comcast "World of More" lineup, and Comcast Atlanta is still rolling that out. Make sure that this is the channel lineup (vs. just "Comcast") you have selected in the TiVo.


----------



## cmaquilino16

cjv2 said:


> Yeah, those channels are part of the Comcast "World of More" lineup, and Comcast Atlanta is still rolling that out. Make sure that this is the channel lineup (vs. just "Comcast") you have selected in the TiVo.


I downloaded the comcast line up is there a world of more lineup to check in the set up , So do you have info on the hd channels I listed?


----------



## cjv2

cmaquilino16 said:


> I downloaded the comcast line up is there a world of more lineup to check in the set up , So do you have info on the hd channels I listed?


There is a World of More lineup to check in the setup. It is labeled "Comcast Atlanta World of More." It should be pretty straightforward when you see it.

I do not have the World of More lineup in my area yet - Comcast Atlanta is still rolling it out. So I am running with the guide info that you have already seen. However, I know for a fact that all three of the channels you mentioned are in World of More, but not part of the non-World-of-More "Comcast" channel lineup in the Tivo.


----------



## cmaquilino16

Thanks I will look for it . So I got to go though the whole tivo lineup set up the 30 min set or is there a short cut to get the new lineup. 


Thanks


----------



## cjv2

cmaquilino16 said:


> Thanks I will look for it . So I got to go though the whole tivo lineup set up the 30 min set or is there a short cut to get the new lineup.
> 
> Thanks


From Tivo Central go to:

Messages & Settings -> Settings -> Channels -> Channel List.

Then hit the Enter key on the remote (bottom right).

This will take you to the Change Channel Lineup screen, hit Thumbs Down three times, then Enter.

This will take you to the Wrong Channels screen. Select Cable channels, follow the prompts from there.

It will be repeating part of Guided Setup, yes, but not the whole thing.

EDIT: Yeah, still takes about 30 mins. Does the download program info bit all over again.


----------



## TypicalMe

Hi, whew. I've been reading the last year of this thread. I see one Memphis area experience that wasn't great, but turned out ok. I am pretty nervous about our upcoming appt with Comcast. We're about to jump into HD with a new TV and TiVo HD XL.

1. I made a Cablecard appt, then called back to request M-card be put on the work order. Fingers crossed. Should I ask for multiples? It seems like the problems are not with cards themselves but data entry.

2. When can the technician leave? I don't want him running out the door and I'm left with half the channels - we subscribe to Digital Starter btw, in SD. I guess I'm asking- how bad can he screw it up that can't be fixed over the phone once I get the card?

3. HD. All new to us. I've read all the stories about varying charges, etc. Looking at our local lineup, just network HD may be fine for us. Are these OTA? It appears they charge $7.95 for HD tier, but if that is equipment rental... well you know- I plan to give the set-top to the tech in exchange for Cablecard. 

4. Cablecard charge- I intend to push the "first one free" since we do subscribe to Digital Starter. However this might get messy when I also ask to take off the set-top box rental charge. Ugh.

There are way too many ways for this to go wrong! The main issue- as with everyone I'm sure- is only one truck-roll. I can't take off work multiple days to sit and wait for CC. I am hoping once I get the card, any issues can be resolved via phone with TiVo or emailing ComcastCares.


----------



## cjv2

TypicalMe said:


> Hi, whew. I've been reading the last year of this thread. I see one Memphis area experience that wasn't great, but turned out ok. I am pretty nervous about our upcoming appt with Comcast. We're about to jump into HD with a new TV and TiVo HD XL.
> 
> 1. I made a Cablecard appt, then called back to request M-card be put on the work order. Fingers crossed. Should I ask for multiples? It seems like the problems are not with cards themselves but data entry.
> 
> 2. When can the technician leave? I don't want him running out the door and I'm left with half the channels - we subscribe to Digital Starter btw, in SD. I guess I'm asking- how bad can he screw it up that can't be fixed over the phone once I get the card?
> 
> 3. HD. All new to us. I've read all the stories about varying charges, etc. Looking at our local lineup, just network HD may be fine for us. Are these OTA? It appears they charge $7.95 for HD tier, but if that is equipment rental... well you know- I plan to give the set-top to the tech in exchange for Cablecard.
> 
> 4. Cablecard charge- I intend to push the "first one free" since we do subscribe to Digital Starter. However this might get messy when I also ask to take off the set-top box rental charge. Ugh.
> 
> There are way too many ways for this to go wrong! The main issue- as with everyone I'm sure- is only one truck-roll. I can't take off work multiple days to sit and wait for CC. I am hoping once I get the card, any issues can be resolved via phone with TiVo or emailing ComcastCares.


1. I don't think requesting that multiple M-cards be brought is going to get you far, as you're basically saying, "hey, I hear you guys might bring me bum equipment, so bring 2 or 3 just in case." I mean, technically, it can't hurt to ask, but I'd just as soon leave it to them. And yeah, most of the issues are data entry and such.

2. *Do not let the technician leave* until you have confirmed that you can see (1) premium channels you're paying for (2) channels such as Encore that aren't technically "premium" but may be unique to your package vs. a lower tier (3) Plain 'ol non-premium HD channels (4) something, uh, "regular."

3. Dunno. This stuff seems to vary by area. If you have or can get a hold of a rate card that breaks everything down it would be helpful to you. Maybe someone here from your area has one they can scan, that's how I got mine for my area. I have yet to figure out how to find such info buried in the Comcast website.

4. Easy answer. 2 phone calls so you don't have to fight the same person. Trust me, they don't talk to each other at Comcast. Well, not much, anyway.

The biggest thing you need to be concerned with is arguably item #2.

This article at Tivo may be worth a read-through.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Kevin R

Going to HD, and due to available content, I am moving from Knology and OTA for local HD to Comcast with cablecards and their $99 triple play with HD.
Is there anything special I should do regarding the guide data or season passes etc.
Should I try to download the Comcast channel mapping before the installer shows up, or just leave the Knology and OTA info until after the cablecards are set up?

I've had the Tivo HD for over a year, but am new to the whole cable card issues. Am hoping that everything goes smoothly.

Any help is appreciated.

Thanks

Kevin 
Knoxville, Tn


----------



## rfrankl

I had a Comcast tech come out and install a M card. Guy was great and install went quick and flawless. 

Palm Beach Gardens, FL


----------



## Guipo

So I called comcast to come and install one M card, and they came out and installed two S cards. One was working on all the HD channels, and one was working on just local HD channels. Comcast informed me that they would be charging a additional 7 dollars for the second S card. So asked that they come back and install the M card that I asked for the first time. So they finally came back(after 2 tries) with a M card. Its installed, but I'm only getting local HD channels, and every time I change channels that are non HD, but beyond local programming, it pops up the Cable card menu telling me to call comcast to program my card. 

So I've called comcast, and they want to send a FOURTH tech out. I'm just freaking really upset at this point, and just want my tivo to work. The last tech told me that without a HD package I would only get the local HD channels, but I was getting them before with the S cards.

There is no V in the validation fields, if that helps..

Any suggestions. Can I call Tivo to get help? What do I do at this point, as I have no hope in Comcast.

Guipo
Manteca, CA


----------



## cjv2

Guipo said:


> There is no V in the validation fields, if that helps..
> 
> Any suggestions. Can I call Tivo to get help? What do I do at this point, as I have no hope in Comcast.
> 
> Guipo
> Manteca, CA


Tivo: 866-986-8486.

Your card doesn't sound like it's properly paired. Let Comcast babble on about having to buy additional stuff all they want, but don't let them add anything to your account until the card is properly paired.

If you get a firm understanding of the technical issues out of your discussions with Tivo, follow up on the Comcast side by sending a detailed and well-crafted email to [email protected]. Include all the information you need to point the recipient of the email to your account, and include the various values from the Tivo CableCard Pairing screen so that the person who gets your email can put them into the system the *right* way.


----------



## timstack8969

Any problems with Cable Cards install in Mount Laurel, NJ (SA area)? Thinking about getting the TIVO HD in March. This SARA guide SUCKS!


----------



## ghuido

I just got a Channel Update with a Ton of Channels on the 8xx Level. is this the World of More Lineup? SDV? or did TIVO Jump the gun on the progrma change since the offical Comcast Lineup on the Comcast Website does not show these 8xx level Channels.


----------



## ghuido

I forgot to say the 8xx level channels are not showing anything but I got programming data for it.


----------



## cjv2

My guess is that it's the World of More lineup. Where are you located?


----------



## ghuido

Philadelphia Area .... We just did the All Digital Transition / Comcast Project Cavalry 2 weeks ago ... i just ordered two DTA to bring back some life to my old Series 1 and Series 2 ...


----------



## cjv2

ghuido said:


> Philadelphia Area .... We just did the All Digital Transition / Comcast Project Cavalry 2 weeks ago ... i just ordered two DTA to bring back some life to my old Series 1 and Series 2 ...


Well, I don't have any access to Philly-specific info, but down here in Atlanta, the "All Digital Transition" and the move to World of More are one and the same. I would be surprised if it's any different in your space.

However, they're doing Atlanta in phases, so rather than having the Comcast lineup in the Tivo get revamped all at once, there are actually different Comcast lineups that can be chosen in the Tivo to reflect the "old" way or the "new" way. Sounds like up in your area, they went for the gold instead...

My area is supposedly being "All Digital Converted" tomorrow, so we shall see. If the conversion actually happens, I will have to change the lineup on my Tivo.


----------



## cmaquilino16

I had to redo my lineup to get all the 800 hundred channels to show info on them you have to select World of More lineup, not comcast or you will not get the info on some channels. CJV2 help on this one thanks. It takes about 35 mintues to download new guide. Good Luck.


----------



## alexsquared

Had comcast cc installed on sat with limited basic package. It was free for the card with a $15.99 install fee. The tech mentioned though, that ll techs have been warned to be ready for calls because comcast intends to scramble (encrypt) the local hd channels! Anyone else hear this?


----------



## maharg18

Ok, I have an apparently stupid question. I'm trying to re-run guided setup to select our new digital /WOM lineup. Whatever I do I can't get it to give me a list of lineups, it keeps taking me through a process of asking what networks are on what channels. I just want a list of cable lineups to select from!


----------



## pl1

maharg18 said:


> Ok, I have an apparently stupid question. I'm trying to re-run guided setup to select our new digital /WOM lineup. Whatever I do I can't get it to give me a list of lineups, it keeps taking me through a process of asking what networks are on what channels. I just want a list of cable lineups to select from!


I may be mistaken about this, but I think it has remembered your zip code. If you try selecting another zip code and then go back and reselect your zip code, you will get a new listting. "I THINK."


----------



## cJames

cmaquilino16 said:


> ...I got my CC by picking it up at comcast office...


How were you able to pick up a CC? I'm in Atlanta also and my second TiVo HD will arrive today via Amazon.

Having gone through the CC install on my first TiVo HD, I know more about installing CC's than the techs and would love to just pick them up at a Comcast office and do it myself.

I just checked Comcast.com and they're still saying I need an tech to come out and install CC's.

How were you able to get them to allow you to pick the CC's up at the office?


----------



## cjv2

cJames said:


> How were you able to pick up a CC? I'm in Atlanta also and my second TiVo HD will arrive today via Amazon.
> 
> Having gone through the CC install on my first TiVo HD, I know more about installing CC's than the techs and would love to just pick them up at a Comcast office and do it myself.
> 
> I just checked Comcast.com and they're still saying I need an tech to come out and install CC's.
> 
> How were you able to get them to allow you to pick the CC's up at the office?


cmaquilino16 still had to have a tech come out to deal with (pair, I presume) the card, ultimately. It's in one of his posts on this page. Best as I can tell, here in Atlanta, nobody on the telephone front lines is able to enter pairing data on your behalf - except maybe supervisors - and good luck getting a supervisor in the first place, much less one who will understand what to do with the information.


----------



## cmaquilino16

cJames said:


> How were you able to pick up a CC? I'm in Atlanta also and my second TiVo HD will arrive today via Amazon.
> 
> Having gone through the CC install on my first TiVo HD, I know more about installing CC's than the techs and would love to just pick them up at a Comcast office and do it myself.
> 
> I just checked Comcast.com and they're still saying I need an tech to come out and install CC's.
> 
> How were you able to get them to allow you to pick the CC's up at the office?


Hello James,
I went to the chamblee office walked in ask for a card,But I could not do it myself had a tech come out, The only good thing out of it I did not have to pay a tech service fee because I had the card, they sent out tech for cc trouble for free.All working just make sure you select world of more channel guide and not comcast or you will not get info on some of the hd channels.


----------



## cjv2

cmaquilino16 said:


> All working just make sure you select world of more channel guide and not comcast or you will not get info on some of the hd channels.


FYI, World of More is not deployed everywhere in the Atlanta metro area yet. I am on the South Cobb headend and it is not yet up and running here. There are other parts of Atlanta that report similarly. There is lots of discussion of what is going to come up when, and whether Comcast will even make their own deadlines. Check out the Atlanta, GA Comcast HD thread in the AVS Forum for current chatter on this.

Channel 843 (FXHD) is one of many that is under "Comcast World Of More Atlanta" but is not under "Comcast" when identifying the cable provider to the Tivo. There are others. But the upshot is that if your area doesn't have World of More yet, the only thing that choosing that lineup is going to get you is guide data and an otherwise blank screen when you tune the not-there-yet channels.

EDIT: Comcast finally added World of More to my headend today (South Cobb). Woo hoo! Still, there are parts of ATL that haven't been done yet.


----------



## glynek

I am interested in purchasing a TIVO HD DVR to use a set top box connected to a cable outlet. I am a Comcast Digital Starter subscriber with one Comcast DVR, one standard digital converter box and one HDTV directly connected to the cable line. I would like to use the TIVO box on the HDTV connected directly to the cable line. I do not need the full offering that Digital Starter provides. I just want to be able to receive and record the Extended Basic lineup with local HD stations.

I&#8217;m confused after reading the comments on many of the forums dealing with these issues. I would like to get specific answers to the following questions preferably from those who own the TIVO HD DVR and have it connect to a cable provider.

1. Does it have a QAM tuner; i.e. can it receive digital channels (SD & HD) from the cable provider without a cable card?

2. Can it act as a set top box connected to the cable system to receive their basic cable offering without a cable card?

3. Will it work without a TIVO subscription?

4. Will it always record programs without a TIVO subscription by manually setting the date, time and channel of the program to be recorded?

5. Can it access services like Netflix without a TIVO subscription?


----------



## bicker

1. Limited - You can manually tune them in, but that's about it. No program guide data mapping. That comes from the CableCARD.
2. Limited - You can manually tune them in, but that's about it. No program guide data mapping. That comes from the CableCARD.
3. Limited - You can playback previously recorded material, but that's it. No new recording; no broadband features; etc. 
4. Never
5. Never


----------



## schwinn

glynek - bicker's got you covered.

Your alternative is to use OTA-antenna for your digital/HD, in which case you don't need cable at all. Of course, you will lose cable TV completely in the process.

Most cable companies are going towards digital encrypted cable-channels anyway, so aside from broadcast, in the "future" you won't get any cable-TV channels anyway, making cable+TivoHD without cablecards pretty pointless.

So, you can either get OTA with the TivoHD, or get cablecards+cable with it...

For now, you may get analog, of course... I don't know whether Atlanta has switched over yet (search around for more detail on that...)


----------



## cjv2

schwinn said:


> For now, you may get analog, of course... I don't know whether Atlanta has switched over yet (search around for more detail on that...)


Some of Atlanta has switched, some of Atlanta has not. It's a mixed bag. This thread on the AVS Forum is a good place to ask about specific areas in the ATL metro area.


----------



## cJames

cmaquilino16 said:


> Hello James,
> I went to the chamblee office walked in ask for a card,But I could not do it myself had a tech come out, The only good thing out of it I did not have to pay a tech service fee because I had the card, they sent out tech for cc trouble for free.All working just make sure you select world of more channel guide and not comcast or you will not get info on some of the hd channels.


Thanks for the reply.

But from your previous post, "What the super found out the I needed the digital package to make the card work on the tivo", if I understand correctly it wasn't that you couldn't get the CC to work yourself, it was an issue with the digital package you selected on your TiVo or Comcast didn't have you correctly subscribed to a digital package.

Is that correct?

The hard drive went out on my first TiVo HD and after installing a new hard drive, I had to pair the CC's. I was able to get a supervisor to do it for me over the phone (after a lot of run around from customer service) without needing a tech to show up.

I think I'll take my chances and go to the Chamblee office to see if I can get the CC's and then take my chances getting a supervisor who knows what he/she is doing. I just hate wasting half a day waiting on a tech to show up without the CC's, then reschedule, then get a tech that knows nothing.

Quite a company Comcast runs.


----------



## Guipo

Thanks for all you're help guys! The email to comcast did the trick. I guess someone had imputed the wrong number somewhere, and none of the phone techs caught it. Thanks for your help!


----------



## selfee

After the usual travails (multiple truck rolls, multiple phone calls, etc.) that everyone else on this board has experienced, I have 3 functioning HD boxes (2 with S cards, 1 with an M card). I get HBO/Max, digital sports package, and the usual HD channels. Thinking about adding Showtime to catch Dexter and some of their other original series.

Most recent box was particularly annoying, because they deauthorized one of the other cards when authorizing the 3rd box, which required yet another truck roll for a Comcast ee to come and read the numbers off the screen that I could have punched into a voice response system myself. (They set up an automated system for their freebie digital adapters... why not the same functionality for cable cards? And do cablecards not have some sort of checksum that would allow the operator to check whether the number is good?)

Anyway, what sort of effort does it take to get new channels onto existing cards? Would a new channel lineup automatically be added to the existing lineup, or does each card have to be reauthorized for the added package?


----------



## cjv2

selfee said:


> Anyway, what sort of effort does it take to get new channels onto existing cards? Would a new channel lineup automatically be added to the existing lineup, or does each card have to be reauthorized for the added package?


I don't know the specific details on this, insofar as what hits need to be sent to the cards - but I don't believe it requires that the pairing be redone. In short, no truck roll for channel adds.


----------



## ghuido

It looks like my Comcast Lineup is switching for World of Comcast ... I got a large number of 8XX Channels and I can actually get signal/picture on them and have program guide information for them. 

Comcast.com Official Channel Lineup Page does not have them listed. 

WAs wondering if anyone has experienced this large change already and what has happened to all your season passes for the old channels? Do I have to redo all the season passes? Will Comcast just decide to drop the old channels any time now?

Thanks


----------



## cjv2

ghuido said:


> It looks like my Comcast Lineup is switching for World of Comcast ... I got a large number of 8XX Channels and I can actually get signal/picture on them and have program guide information for them.
> 
> Comcast.com Official Channel Lineup Page does not have them listed.
> 
> WAs wondering if anyone has experienced this large change already and what has happened to all your season passes for the old channels? Do I have to redo all the season passes? Will Comcast just decide to drop the old channels any time now?
> 
> Thanks


We just went through this for my cable headend, though I manually switched my channel lineup to World of More (you can select either WOM or non-WOM in my zip code, though obviously the actual channels you can tune are defined by what the cable company is sending down).

The only season passes I had to redo were ones where I wanted to have them pointed at an HD channel that I previously only had the SD version of. Otherwise, so long as you still get the channel, I imagine the pass will still work.

As to what Comcast is going to do with the 'old channels,' who knows. They certainly aren't saying that they're going to start killing anything off... with the exception of all the standard bits of the analog-to-all-digital conversion stuff.


----------



## slowbiscuit

Yep, that's right. I redid a couple of SD channel passes but all the HD ones still work after the conversion, because the old HD channel numbers didn't change. We just got a lot of new ones with new numbers.


----------



## jneugeba

Quick question - I have gotten everything set up and working with plenty of time for the Olympics! YEAH!!! (Guide data has started loading!) The one thing that seems odd is whenever I click the tivo button, i see the tivo main screen for a second, then it goes black for a little bit, then comes back up. The same things happens if we go between the two live tv choices - a quick peek (sometimes, but if not always followed) then a black screen followed by the program. Is this normal? I never had this problem with my S2 - changing showed up right away. Thanks!!!!


----------



## TypicalMe

Just wanted to report back with successful install- Memphis, TN. CC tech installed M-card, new setup is up and running, working great. Now for the cable bill to come in...


----------



## pdhenry

jneugeba said:


> i see the tivo main screen for a second, then it goes black for a little bit, then comes back up.


Sounds lik the TiVo is changing output resolutions (the TiVo menu is rendered at stretched 480 resolution and TV programming is at 720p or 1080i) and your TV is resyncing to the new resolution.

Go to *TiVo Central */ *Message & Settings */ *Settings* / *Video Settings* / *Video Output Format*
and rather than "Native" or "Hybrid" select something like "1080i Fixed"

The info in the TiVo menu suggests that you should be using Native if your set supports all 4 modes but it does cause the sort of glitches you see. I don't see any artifacts of letting the TiVo rescale everything to 1080i.


----------



## expmag

I have two TIVO HDs one the more advanced. I have single stream cable cards, two in each. I want to replace them with two multi stream cards, one in each. I have read where sometimes it works and other times it does not. i am trying to reduce my bill as I am being charged for three cards now. Is there a trick to making on multi stream card work in each unit? Also, I am in Delaware and they tell me I can't go pick up the cards but needed to set up an appointment for next week. Thanks in advance for your help.


----------



## drhankz

expmag said:


> I have two TIVO HDs one the more advanced..


I'm not sure what you mean by more advanced?

If you have (2) TiVo HD - then all you need to do is replace
(2) S-Cards with (1) M-Card in each box.

There is NO TRICK needed. The M-Card needs to go in a certain
slot specified by TiVo and Comcast needs to enter the correct
data into their provisioning system.

OH - I forgot - that is the TRICK - Will Comcast or Won't Comcast 
get the data entry right


----------



## dswallow

expmag said:


> I have two TIVO HDs one the more advanced. I have single stream cable cards, two in each. I want to replace them with two multi stream cards, one in each. I have read where sometimes it works and other times it does not. i am trying to reduce my bill as I am being charged for three cards now. Is there a trick to making on multi stream card work in each unit? Also, I am in Delaware and they tell me I can't go pick up the cards but needed to set up an appointment for next week. Thanks in advance for your help.


The TiVo HD unit (the one with the CableCARD slots in the front) supports a single M-card for enabling both tuners.

The original TiVo Series 3 HD unit (the one with the display on the front showing program titles and with CableCARD slots in the back, and often referenced as the "more advanced" one) must have 2 CableCARDs to enable both tuners; one M-card in it will only enable one tuner.


----------



## drhankz

dswallow said:


> The TiVo HD unit (the one with the CableCARD slots in the front) supports a single M-card for enabling both tuners.
> 
> The original TiVo Series 3 HD unit (the one with the display on the front showing program titles and with CableCARD slots in the back, and often referenced as the "more advanced" one) must have 2 CableCARDs to enable both tuners; one M-card in it will only enable one tuner.


So the OLD one is called more Advanced 

I never would have figured that one out


----------



## expmag

dswallow said:


> The TiVo HD unit (the one with the CableCARD slots in the front) supports a single M-card for enabling both tuners.
> 
> The original TiVo Series 3 HD unit (the one with the display on the front showing program titles and with CableCARD slots in the back, and often referenced as the "more advanced" one) must have 2 CableCARDs to enable both tuners; one M-card in it will only enable one tuner.


So, the original TIVO series 3 HD must keep the two cable cards. No fix for running just one M Card?


----------



## bicker

That enhancement hasn't been promised, and it is looking like it will not make it any future release, either.


----------



## cjv2

expmag said:


> So, the original TIVO series 3 HD must keep the two cable cards. No fix for running just one M Card?


Doubtful that they will "fix" a new hardware-handling feature into a discontinued model that is older than the one (the TivoHD) where single M-Card support was introduced for the first time... presuming that it were a simple matter of downloadable software anyway, which it may not be.


----------



## Nethead28

So many treads, so little time to read all. I hope this is posted in correct place.

South Florida Comcastic customer.

I have 3 HD Tivos:

1 - Original series 3 with 2 S cards. (Lifetime)
2 - TiVoHD's with 1 M card each. (each month to month)

Total of 4 cards

Total of 3 HD TV's (outlets)

Comcastic is charging me:

CableCard 3 @ $1.50 each = OK to me.
PLUS:
HDTV Service 4 @ $7.95 each = NOT OK TO ME!

Is this normal now or am I being pick-pocketed? I haven't checked my bills in months - wifey has just been paying.

Comcast and TiVo for home entertainment is getting a bit to pricey in these times. 

THX in advance...


----------



## cjv2

Nethead28 said:


> PLUS:
> HDTV Service 4 @ $7.95 each = NOT OK TO ME!
> 
> Is this normal now or am I being pick-pocketed? I haven't checked my bills in months - wifey has just been paying.


I have a Comcast Motorola HD DVR alongside my Tivo. With respect to getting HDTV service, I am not paying an HDTV service fee, which I presumed was because I am renting the Motorola HD DVR. When I added the Tivo no additional HD fee as such appeared.

It never occurred to me in looking at the current rate card, which shows the $7.95 fee you reference, to interpret that fee as anything other than a per-Comcast STB or a per-customer levy. Dunno. It's not clear. Also, I'm in a different market than you, so YMMV.

Are you being charged additional outlet fees, and if so, how much per and how many?


----------



## a68oliver

That doesn't sound right to me. Of course, YMMV, especially in different parts of the country with different franchises assimilated into the Comcast family over the years.

First, I don't think they generally have an HD Service charge. They do have a charge for HD capable DVRs/converters. You don't have that so you shouldn't be charged for it.

Your digital service includes one cable card on the first outlet. The second cablecard should be charged extra on the same outlet. So you pay the digital service/package charge plus one cablecard for the Tivo S3.

Your Tivo HDs are additional digital outlets. In my area I believe those are $6.95. The additional outlet charge includes one cablecard. So you have the frist Tivo HD charged at $6.95 additional outlet with no cablecard charge. And the second Tivo HD would also be charged $6.95 for the additional outlet and nothing for the cablecard.

So it appears to me that you should be paying for only 1 additional cablecard instead of 3. Also you should be paying $6.95 x 2 additional outlets and not $7.95 x 4 outlets.

I would get a copy of their official rate sheet and run the numbers. I think you are being overcharged. My franchise always mails a rate sheet and channel list out in January.


----------



## CrispyCritter

a68oliver said:


> So it appears to me that you should be paying for only 1 additional cablecard instead of 3. Also you should be paying $6.95 x 2 additional outlets and not $7.95 x 4 outlets.


I agree with this analysis - it's what Comcast national has said should be charged. $6.95 vs 7.95 may be a local feature, and if you have a Comcast box in addition to your TiVo boxes, then it will be 3 additional outlets instead of 2, but it's clear you are being overcharged.


----------



## Nethead28

I just talked to a (higher level?) Comcast rep who told me they were making changes to their system, to allow the $6.95 instead of $7.95 and take away the extra HDTV cablecard charges to be on level with the rest of the Comcast markets. We will see...

Mean while for the last X? years I have been having my pocket picked.

Where is Fios when you need them? There is always Sat. or U-Verse I guess.


----------



## cjv2

Nethead28 said:


> I just talked to a (higher level?) Comcast rep who told me they were making changes to their system, to allow the $6.95 instead of $7.95 and take away the extra HDTV cablecard charges to be on level with the rest of the Comcast markets. We will see...
> 
> Mean while for the last X? years I have been having my pocket picked.
> 
> Where is Fios when you need them? There is always Sat. or U-Verse I guess.


For what it's worth, my rate card with an effective date of 1/1/2010 says:

Digital Service - Additional Outlet: $6.95
Digital Service - Additional Outlet with HDTV or DVR Service: $3.95

Both of these are listed as previously having been $5.99.

I'm still waiting for my January bill to land, to see which of these two shows up. I also have a Comcast HD DVR in addition to the Tivo, just to complicate figuring out which of these two applies to my situation (much less someone else's). But anyway, FYI.


----------



## bicker

Nethead28 said:


> Where is Fios when you need them?


FiOS has its own set of additional charges. I'm getting charged for both of the CableCARDs in my S3.


----------



## schwinn

http://gizmodo.com/5463652/comcast-rebrands-itself-as-xfinity-seriously-thats-thats-all-you-got


----------



## Nethead28

schwinn said:


> http://gizmodo.com/5463652/comcast-rebrands-itself-as-xfinity-seriously-thats-thats-all-you-got


Some funny comments over there:

So the Comcast triple play will now be the Xfinity XXX play?


----------



## mattymatt

In January I got a Tivo HD ($150 from Tivo.com as upgrade option --YAY TIVO!), an M-card from Comcast with "digital economy" package.

Thanks to all the great info in this thread (and HD vs XL threads) I all the info I needed--and boy, did I need it. I really had to stay on top of Comcast for this one.

I scheduled the Comcast install (upgrade basic cable and get M-card) after ordering the Tivo with enough time (I thought) for shipping. The operator kept asking if I was sure I didn't want their converter box--and all the "great" things I couldn't get without it. I made it clear I only needed the M-card. 

So, day before install it appeared the Tivo might not make it in time, but several folks here have done M-card setups on their own--so I thought, no big deal. Apparently it varies region to region whether Comcast allows this or not. I called and checked and our Comcast (SW Washington) requires a "truck roll". And, if I didn't have my Tivo, they told me, they would charge $15 for the visit, plus another $15 to do it again. I pressed the tech on the phone if it was really necessary and he assured me it was --plus, they had to reset the trap at our house anyway. I rescheduled--and I'm glad I did. Of course the Tivo arrived 2 hours after install window.

When the installer arrived, he proved to be fairly clueless. He pulled out a converter box... I told him I didn't need that, just the card for the Tivo. "What? My order just says you need a box." He didn't even have an M-card. He tried to convince me that I should just let him install the box. Umm...No. He then said he had a DVR box and could probably waive the extra charge for it. It would record programs just like Tivo plus get me on-demand. Umm...No. He had to leave to get a card then come back. When he did, it took well over an hour to set it up. When I checked on him he said he couldn't get ESPN to come in. I told him I didn't think our package even had that, but he said it did. Fine, I'll take it if you want to give it to me. A few calls between him and Comcast and he agreed I hadn't ordered ESPN. No duh. So, he was done and handed me paperwork to sign. I tuned to Comedy Central which didn't work either. That was the one channel in the "economy" package that got me to order it. "No," he told me, "that channel doesn't come with this either. But if you want it, get the digital starter and then you'll get ESPN and a bunch of other channels too." Sure, for $60/mo instead of $20. More calls to Comcast... I had to show him the Comcast flyer with the (partial) lineup to convince him I had ordered a package with Comedy Central. Then he proceeded to try convincing the Comcast operator on other end of line that I did. Crazy. I checked Comcast's own website and they didn't have the correct lineup for "digital economy" (which I had to dig for--nothing about it at all in their offered packages. Maybe it's just real new?) About another hour later things were finally configured properly.

So, when all was said and done, Comcast did give me what I paid for, it's been working well, but I did have to fight for it.

Oh, one other thing... the M-card tunes to any and every channel Comcast offers--with program info, so I had to go through the Tivo settings and disable all the channels I don't get--otherwise, Tivo would record a bunch of blank stuff, right? I also disabled the standard versions of the HD channels I do get.


----------



## cjv2

mattymatt said:


> Oh, one other thing... the M-card tunes to any and every channel Comcast offers--with program info, so I had to go through the Tivo settings and disable all the channels I don't get--otherwise, Tivo would record a bunch of blank stuff, right? I also disabled the standard versions of the HD channels I do get.


Congrats on the ultimately successful haggling. Heh.

Yeah, if the card is tuning up channels that you don't actually get but it thinks you do, it will try to record from those for suggestions and you'll have blank recordings on your hands.


----------



## timstack8969

I'm buying a TIVO HD XL in March. I am in SA (Scientific Atlanta) with comcast of Garden State. What kind of Cable card or cards do I need (1 M or 2 M's) ?


----------



## cjv2

cjv2 said:


> For what it's worth, my rate card with an effective date of 1/1/2010 says:
> 
> Digital Service - Additional Outlet: $6.95
> Digital Service - Additional Outlet with HDTV or DVR Service: $3.95
> 
> Both of these are listed as previously having been $5.99.
> 
> I'm still waiting for my January bill to land, to see which of these two shows up. I also have a Comcast HD DVR in addition to the Tivo, just to complicate figuring out which of these two applies to my situation (much less someone else's). But anyway, FYI.


Just cross-checked against the Comcast bill - I am getting the $3.95 price for the additional outlet. Since I had no additional outlet fee prior to getting my Tivo, I have to assume that it is associated with the Tivo/CableCard (rather than my Comcast Motorola DVR).


----------



## cjv2

timstack8969 said:


> I'm buying a TIVO HD XL in March. I am in SA (Scientific Atlanta) with comcast of Garden State. What kind of Cable card or cards do I need (1 M or 2 M's) ?


The Tivo HD (including XL) will run on either 1 M-Card or 2 S-Cards. You could put two M-Cards in it, but there's no value in doing so, as a single M-Card will handle both tuners.


----------



## RayChuang88

Because of Comcast doing digital transition in my area, I'm seriously thinking of getting a TiVo HD box for my family TV (I need to be HDTV ready soon) with a Comcast-provided mCard CableCARD.

I'm crossing my fingers that I can set up the whole "kit and kabooble" myself to save on the US$16 installation cost.


----------



## timstack8969

I have read Horror stories on comcast about installing cable cards. Installers coming out sometimes 10 times to get the cable card to work. I live in a Scientific Atlanta area in on comcast of Garden State. I really HATE my comcast DVR with SARA guide. Should I take a chance with Cable Cards?


----------



## CrispyCritter

timstack8969 said:


> I have read Horror stories on comcast about installing cable cards. Installers coming out sometimes 10 times to get the cable card to work. I live in a Scientific Atlanta area in on comcast of Garden State. I really HATE my comcast DVR with SARA guide. Should I take a chance with Cable Cards?


Most of the horror stories are in the past. Almost all Comcast installs in major markets go through without problems now; I'd guess maybe 95% have no real problems (but you still have the installers not showing up on time, not having the right equipment, and all the normal Comcast glitches.)


----------



## slowbiscuit

Based on what? The recent results in this thread? If you don't have inside knowledge, you have no way of knowing this to be true.


----------



## bicker

Well, I suppose, but heck how did we know, in the first place, that there were a significant number of "horror stories" to start with? Same basis. Since the legitimacy of the concerns originally expressed was built on the "results in this thread", it does follow that more recent results in this thread indicate that "Most of the horror stories are in the past."


----------



## Kunzorama

CrispyCritter said:


> Most of the horror stories are in the past. Almost all Comcast installs in major markets go through without problems now; I'd guess maybe 95% have no real problems (but you still have the installers not showing up on time, not having the right equipment, and all the normal Comcast glitches.)


I had a great experience in the Detroit metro area, a few months ago. The contractor who came to our condo had a hand-held data entry (possibly with bar code scanning) device that allowed him to key in all the ID numbers needed without having to place a call to the home office and read numbers to somebody over the phone. The hits came thereafter, all channels appeared, no complaints at all from me.


----------



## CrispyCritter

slowbiscuit said:


> Based on what? The recent results in this thread? If you don't have inside knowledge, you have no way of knowing this to be true.


As I said, it's a guess, but it's based on two different pieces of info:
1. The number of people who have expressed worry about it beforehand and then reported back with no problems. There have been very few folks who expressed worry and then reported back with problems (it's been a while since I've seen that in a Comcast major market. Time-Warner, Cox, and the smaller providers I've seen, but not Comcast (I suspect lack of TA's helps a lot!)).

2. The number of people with complaints is way down in this thread, while the number of HD TiVos sold is relatively constant.

No inside knowledge, just a guess, but I'm reasonably confident it's true.


----------



## vanheve22

So, I had Comcast out today to put a card in my Tivo HD. It was a Motorola M-Card. He said it wasn't working because the eCM MAC field was blank. But shouldn't this be blank??

Thanks for the help!


----------



## cjv2

vanheve22 said:


> So, I had Comcast out today to put a card in my Tivo HD. It was a Motorola M-Card. He said it wasn't working because the eCM MAC field was blank. But shouldn't this be blank??
> 
> Thanks for the help!


Well, mine is blank... and my TivoHD/M-Card combo works great. Decodes encrypted channels just fine alongside unencrypted ones. Take it for what it's worth.


----------



## schwinn

schwinn said:


> http://gizmodo.com/5463652/comcast-rebrands-itself-as-xfinity-seriously-thats-thats-all-you-got


More humor at Comcast's expense 
http://gizmodo.com/5467749/25-new-ads-to-introduce-xfinity-to-the-masses


----------



## iontyre

CrispyCritter said:


> Most of the horror stories are in the past. Almost all Comcast installs in major markets go through without problems now; I'd guess maybe 95% have no real problems (but you still have the installers not showing up on time, not having the right equipment, and all the normal Comcast glitches.)


Hmm...I have been trying to get a cablecard from comcast for my Philips 42" plasma TV. They have tried four different cards now, and I still do not get anything other than local HD channels and ESPN/ESPN2! I have digital preferred service on my DVR on the other TV, so I should be getting lots of channels. I have to call them again today...

OBTW, this is in the Baltimore MD metro area, a major market I think?


----------



## mycltype-s

I won't bore you with details. But I was supposed to get the Comcast triple play. Guy gets there at 1:30. He doesn't have the cable cards. Has to go to alamo to get them. Comes back with 2 single cards. Took 4 hours to get the system back up and running.

Several problems and they have to come back out today.

1 - the second cable card does not work. it just stops working randomly. 

2 - the internet is way slower than it should be.


----------



## TypicalMe

TypicalMe said:


> Just wanted to report back with successful install- Memphis, TN. CC tech installed M-card, new setup is up and running, working great. Now for the cable bill to come in...


Bill is in and it is worth noting that Comcast charged us $49.99 for the truckroll CC installation. It is listed on the bill as "hourly service". Sigh. Interestingly, though, the day of the appt Comcast called and said tech would be late and we would be credited $20 for inconvenience. He wasn't late. Still got the $20 off. So, win? Or not, since I think even $30 for this "installation" is a total rip-off.


----------



## iontyre

iontyre said:


> Hmm...I have been trying to get a cablecard from comcast for my Philips 42" plasma TV. They have tried four different cards now, and I still do not get anything other than local HD channels and ESPN/ESPN2! I have digital preferred service on my DVR on the other TV, so I should be getting lots of channels. I have to call them again today...
> 
> OBTW, this is in the Baltimore MD metro area, a major market I think?


Well, could not get them to properly activate the card over the phone. Even though I have the Host ID and Card ID, the phone rep said she could not input the ID's, I had to have a tech "scan" the ID's on site. Funny, the tech that installed the card originally just called in the ID's and asked for activation.

Do any of them have any idea what they are doing? I now have to wait till Saturday (three days) for the next tech to try and get this working.


----------



## cjv2

iontyre said:


> Well, could not get them to properly activate the card over the phone. Even though I have the Host ID and Card ID, the phone rep said she could not input the ID's, I had to have a tech "scan" the ID's on site. Funny, the tech that installed the card originally just called in the ID's and asked for activation.
> 
> Do any of them have any idea what they are doing? I now have to wait till Saturday (three days) for the next tech to try and get this working.


In this area (Atlanta) the front-line reps do not have the access required to allow input of the IDs. The supervisors do, but between reps who don't want you to get to them and supervisors who are clueless, it's moot anyway.

Also, just like you mentioned, they don't "scan" anything on site, they just call the IDs in, but they aren't calling them in to the same place that you and I get to talk to in customer service.

You may be able to get some help from the folks at [email protected] if you are in that serious of a hurry. Comcast screwed up the entry of my details at one point and someone behind that address was able to correct it for me (I was sure to include all the data they needed in the initial email). Otherwise, frankly, I'd wait for the tech, because that way you can keep him onsite until the thing is verified as fully operational.


----------



## Wereflyn

TypicalMe said:


> Bill is in and it is worth noting that Comcast charged us $49.99 for the truckroll CC installation. It is listed on the bill as "hourly service". Sigh. Interestingly, though, the day of the appt Comcast called and said tech would be late and we would be credited $20 for inconvenience. He wasn't late. Still got the $20 off. So, win? Or not, since I think even $30 for this "installation" is a total rip-off.


I also live in the Memphis area but have not purchase a HD Tivo yet but plan to. I called and was given the 50 buck installation fee but also was told there is a monthly cost of 10.95. I am wondering do you need 2 cards and how much did your bill increase because of the HD service and cable cards? BTW my non-HD unit is also having problems with showing any programing after 2/27/2010. Are you experiencing this problem? Thanks


----------



## iontyre

cjv2 said:


> In this area (Atlanta) the front-line reps do not have the access required to allow input of the IDs. The supervisors do, but between reps who don't want you to get to them and supervisors who are clueless, it's moot anyway.
> 
> Also, just like you mentioned, they don't "scan" anything on site, they just call the IDs in, but they aren't calling them in to the same place that you and I get to talk to in customer service.
> 
> You may be able to get some help from the folks at We_Can_HelpAMPERSANDcableDOTcomcastDOTcom if you are in that serious of a hurry. Comcast screwed up the entry of my details at one point and someone behind that address was able to correct it for me (I was sure to include all the data they needed in the initial email). Otherwise, frankly, I'd wait for the tech, because that way you can keep him onsite until the thing is verified as fully operational.


Ha, well, he tried. I'm getting maybe 90% of the channels I get on my DVR. Most of the Encore movie channels refuse to show up, and some of the stuff like the military channel and BBC America also come up blank. But I have my full slate of HD and all the lower end analog, so I am satisfied for now since it is just my backup TV.


----------



## Kevin R

Well, I had hi hopes after the comments that most issues are behind us.
Switched from Knology analog to Comcast triple play with HD.
We'll see how they screw up the billing later, for now having the Tivo works is the first job.
Installer was her and gone in a half hour with everything. Couldn't slow him down for squat. He gave the usual "I use to have Tivo, but like the DVR better", and "You just have to wait, the cable card can take a while", then like the lone ranger he was gone.

Well, like others, it isn't working. Channel search runs and then finally times out and says it can't find what it needs.
For what it's woth, the phone and internet all worked before he left.

Will give it an hour, then contact them to see what's up.

After reading this forum for a while, I was afraid of this, but still held out hope.
So much for that.
Kevin R
Knoxville, TN


----------



## Kevin R

Well, they sent the same tech back. He re-called in the serial number on the M card, but couldn't wait for the tivo setup to finish. Said he's call in 30 min to make sure everything is working. That was a few hours ago, and I can't get an answer on his cell.
Evidently he's from an independent contractor, not actually comcast.
Called comcast, and they will try to get in touch with him again, if not they will see if they can get someone out tomorrow.
Argghh!

Kevin R
Knoxville


----------



## cjv2

Kevin R said:


> Well, they sent the same tech back. He re-called in the serial number on the M card, but couldn't wait for the tivo setup to finish. Said he's call in 30 min to make sure everything is working. That was a few hours ago, and I can't get an answer on his cell.
> Evidently he's from an independent contractor, not actually comcast.
> Called comcast, and they will try to get in touch with him again, if not they will see if they can get someone out tomorrow.
> Argghh!
> 
> Kevin R
> Knoxville


I'm not quite following what your problem is (well, I know it doesn't work) from your 2 posts. "Channel Search?" Are you referring to Guided Setup? The process where the Tivo figures out what channels you have? Heck, I'd leave too.

The appropriate test while the tech is onsite would be:

Messages & Settings -> Settings -> Remote, CableCARD, & Devices -> CableCARD Decoder -> Configure CableCARD 1 (Multi-Stream) -> Test Channels

That said, if the bottom line for this guy is "I called in the stuff, I'm outta here," I'd say email the folks at [email protected], and tell them that you are being "helped" with a cut-and-run approach. They tend to respond in under 24 hours from what I have seen. If you want to take the firmly proactive approach, in your email, include your Comcast account number, the M-Card serial number, and the Data, Host ID, and UnitAddress details from your CableCard Pairing screen.


----------



## bcdavid

Will I get premium channels with my Tivo HD cable card? HBO, Showtime etc.


----------



## cjv2

bcdavid said:


> Will I get premium channels with my Tivo HD cable card? HBO, Showtime etc.


You will if Comcast sets it up properly...


----------



## Kevin R

Thanks CJV2 for the reply.
Sorry about the poor description, I was really hoping they would get it resolved and I wouldn't have to go into detail.


As far as a better description, the card was installed, and the tech wrote down the numbers from the screen that popped up and called them in.
The Tivo HD got to the "Please wait&#8230; Acquiring Channel Information" screen and runs until it times out.
Under DVR diagnostics, it doesn't show any info for tuner 0 or 1, and has a SNR of 14db, no signal strength listed.
What info can I pull to help narrow this down?

They are supposed to send out a comcast tech tomorrow, so we'll see how that goes, but if I can get something done in the mean time that would be great. I've read too many of these 100 truck roll, and a year later it's still not right. Hope to not follow in those footsteps.

I will contact the link you referenced, but figured I'd see what I can figure out tonight, and see what happens with the next tech, before contacting them.

Kevin R
Knoxville


----------



## cjv2

Kevin R said:


> As far as a better description, the card was installed, and the tech wrote down the numbers from the screen that popped up and called them in.
> The Tivo HD got to the "Please wait&#8230; Acquiring Channel Information" screen and runs until it times out.
> Under DVR diagnostics, it doesn't show any info for tuner 0 or 1, and has a SNR of 14db, no signal strength listed.
> What info can I pull to help narrow this down?


I think I'm starting to get the idea here. So if you try to do the Test Channels bit - you wind up with the Acquiring Channel Info bit as well?

Also, check this out, it may help you narrow the issue down, from the Tivo support site.

Did the tech try a different card or are you still on the original one?


----------



## CrispyCritter

Kevin R said:


> As far as a better description, the card was installed, and the tech wrote down the numbers from the screen that popped up and called them in.
> The Tivo HD got to the "Please wait&#8230; Acquiring Channel Information" screen and runs until it times out.
> Under DVR diagnostics, it doesn't show any info for tuner 0 or 1, and has a SNR of 14db, no signal strength listed.
> What info can I pull to help narrow this down?


There's lots of good info on this Tivo support page. Find your cable card and look at the cable card diagnostics for it.

Edit: cjv2 beat me to it! But it's still a very good page to spend time on!


----------



## cjv2

CrispyCritter said:


> There's lots of good info on this Tivo support page. Find your cable card and look at the cable card diagnostics for it.


Ha... GMTA.


----------



## janry

bcdavid said:


> Will I get premium channels with my Tivo HD cable card? HBO, Showtime etc.





cjv2 said:


> You will if Comcast sets it up properly...


And, if you subscribe to them.


----------



## Kevin R

cjv2 said:


> I think I'm starting to get the idea here. So if you try to do the Test Channels bit - you wind up with the Acquiring Channel Info bit as well?
> 
> Did the tech try a different card or are you still on the original one?


The tech brought out two to install, and wrote both down on the install sheet.
When he installed the first one it showed up as an M card (I noticed the other was as well), so he put the other one back. 
When it hit the "acquiring channel" screen he left and said these things take a long time, could be 24 hrs.
When I called comcast after a few hrs, they sent him back, he pulled card info again and re-called it in. Said give it a 20 minutes and he'd call back and see if it was fixed. Haven't heard back from him.


----------



## cjv2

Kevin R said:


> The tech brought out two to install, and wrote both down on the install sheet.
> When he installed the first one it showed up as an M card (I noticed the other was as well), so he put the other one back.
> When it hit the "acquiring channel" screen he left and said these things take a long time, could be 24 hrs.
> When I called comcast after a few hrs, they sent him back, he pulled card info again and re-called it in. Said give it a 20 minutes and he'd call back and see if it was fixed. Haven't heard back from him.


24 hours is a load of hooey. When they (finally) got my M-Card put in, we had it operational in 5 minutes. There can be delays, but a day?

If you check out the support article it may give you some insight into what the problem is, but it's almost definitely going to take Comcast to fix it, presuming that the problem isn't the Tivo (it probably isn't the Tivo). My money is on either a bad card or they haven't properly paired it. Likely the latter, as it sounds like your tech doesn't know what normal behavior is or what to expect.


----------



## Kevin R

Well, a "real" Comcast tech showed up today, and got it working.
Was here about 30-40 minutes, and didn't seem to rush at all. I signed up for the digital preferred with HD, and should get everything in HD that I get in SD (if they carry it).
Still missing some of said HD, and it doesn't seem to be a whole tier missing, just a dozen or so across the board. Had them hit it tonight, but still the same. Will call tomorrow and see where we get. Still hoping billing goes smoothly.
By the way, what numbers should I be seeing? On signal strength I get high 90s on regular channels, but anywhere from 50-70 on the HD 400-500 channels. SNR around 30.

Kevin R
Knoxville


----------



## Kevin R

Just an update on the missing channels. They are sending another truck out tomorrow.
So far my experience seems to be following the path of the other mishaps I've read in this thread. 

UPDATE:They tried a reset, and now I'm missing all but local HD, and much of the standard line up.
Arghh!

Kevin R 
Knoxville


----------



## TrAvELAr

Well, the fun began in Baltimore, MD today. I purchased a new S3 Tivo in January, and today is 3 days shy of 4 weeks from the date I set the appointment. Tech arrived about 10 minutes after the start of the appointment window and immediately looked confused as he approached my Tivo. I showed him where the card went and he called it in. Not all channels were appearing, but he was told they could take up 24 hours to show. Then he grabbed his stuff and left. I called Comcast who was supposed to call the tech and get another truck roll out here. Nothing, and that was 4 hours ago. I just got off the phone with Comcast again and they have escalated the issue. I asked if we could try re-pairing it and I was told I'd have to wait for the tech supervisor to call me back. 

I'm not holding my breath. For the record, I'm not receiving any HD channels that are not network channels.


----------



## iontyre

I'm in Baltimore area too (Harford County). My cablecard is giving me most of my HD channels, all the analog channels, but only a few of the non-HD digital channels. And it refuses to acknowledge the authorization signal from Comcast. Strange that it works at all! But its the fifth card they tried, and for now I'm just going to be satisfied with the fact I get pretty much all the HD channels (except the Science Channel and NatGe). I'm tired of calling them back. Maybe in a few weeks...


----------



## cjv2

You guys who are saying "I'll take whatever I can get, it's ok even though I'm not getting all my channels..."

Email the folks at [email protected], and tell them your stories. Really. You don't have to resign yourselves to settle for less than what you're paying for.


----------



## iontyre

cjv2 said:


> You guys who are saying "I'll take whatever I can get, it's ok even though I'm not getting all my channels..."
> 
> Email the folks at (email removed, I don't have 5 messages yet!) and tell them your stories. Really. You don't have to resign yourselves to settle for less than what you're paying for.


Just emailed them. I will let you know what happens.


----------



## Kevin R

Truck roll three. He swapped out the card, and we now are back to getting most of the channels with some HD channels either missing or intermittent. I mentioned the signal showing upper 90s on basic channels, but 40s-70s on HD stuff. He said I'm getting almost no signal in the upper range. Called it in and the people that handle that will be out tomorrow to see why it's not getting from the main line to me. Would be nice if they get it handled and I start showing 90s across the board and got all the channels I'm supposed to. If not, we move to that comcast help dept everyone is always talking about.
On a positive note, other than the independent the sent out for the initial hook up (who was the usual gone in 60 seconds deal), they have been very helpful, expediant, and pleasant to deal with.


----------



## cjv2

Kevin R said:


> Truck roll three. He swapped out the card, and we now are back to getting most of the channels with some HD channels either missing or intermittent. I mentioned the signal showing upper 90s on basic channels, but 40s-70s on HD stuff. He said I'm getting almost no signal in the upper range. Called it in and the people that handle that will be out tomorrow to see why it's not getting from the main line to me. Would be nice if they get it handled and I start showing 90s across the board and got all the channels I'm supposed to. If not, we move to that comcast help dept everyone is always talking about.
> On a positive note, other than the independent the sent out for the initial hook up (who was the usual gone in 60 seconds deal), they have been very helpful, expediant, and pleasant to deal with.


I do recall having low signal issues at one point, resulting in at least one channel simply not showing up at all (which surprised the heck out of me). When the signal issue was fixed, the channel issue vanished. Given what you describe I suspect you are probably on the right track to at least partial resolution.


----------



## TrAvELAr

cjv2 said:


> Email the folks at We_Can_Help(at)cable.comcast.com, and tell them your stories. Really. You don't have to resign yourselves to settle for less than what you're paying for.


After having 2 reps tell me that my ticket was escalated, and a supervisor telling me there were no escalation notes on my ticket, I emailed this address. Within a couple of hours I had a tech supervisor call me to personally verify the issue. He offered to move my appt. up, but I can't take any time off this week as I have a lot going on. Hopefully Saturday goes well and I'm told I will be getting a senior tech with CableCard experience on the truck roll.....


----------



## iontyre

iontyre said:


> Just emailed them. I will let you know what happens.


I am guessing they don't operate on weekends? I emailed them Friday night, it is now Monday morning and no word from them. Hopefully today...


----------



## cjv2

iontyre said:


> I am guessing they don't operate on weekends? I emailed them Friday night, it is now Monday morning and no word from them. Hopefully today...


I'd be surprised if the desk was manned on weekends.


----------



## iontyre

Ok, heard from a tech via email today. He is very confident he can get this up and running before the day is out. I have to get him the card serial number when I get home from work. Fingers crossed!


----------



## bellmyb

This is my first post to the boards!

Got my new TiVo HD on Thursday. I'm getting used to it, I have had to reboot it once, when it locked up. Never had a TiVo lock up on me before...

Saturday the window for the tech to arrive was 8am - 9pm. When it got to around 5pm, we called and asked how soon it would be, they still didn't know. So I asked if we could move the truck roll to the next day, Sunday.

To my surprise they said "Yes", and "The customer is our first concern". They offered
a 2 hour window on Sunday, and arrived right at the end of that time. The new M-Card seems to be working just fine. The tech was friendly and stayed until it worked.

I only have Standard (B-Two) service, no premium channels. But it's working quite well so far. And they have the HD versions of all the broadcast channels up in the 200's, so very nice addition to the line up there.

We'll see if they charge me for that first appointment, but so far so good, I guess.


----------



## cjv2

bellmyb said:


> We'll see if they charge me for that first appointment, but so far so good, I guess.


Comcast has a $20 credit policy for missed/late appointments, I think.


----------



## MikeSp

Comcast came out yesterday and installed an M Card so that I could receive all regular digital channels (no HD or premiums on cable) in my S3 Tivo. He explained that the M card would receive multiple streams and I only needed the one card in slot 1. When he left, I could record two different shows at once or watch one and record one as previously with analog and OTA HD TV. The Tivo later indicated that I should repeat the Guided Setup which I did.

After going through the Guided Setup again -- the M Card now shows that it is an S card and can only receive one stream. Comcast tech support (that is what they call it!!??) said that the problem was that my S3 needed two cards which is funny since it was previously working fine when the card thought it was an M card.

How did the Tivo switch the M card to an S card during a second Guided Setup and how do I get the Tivo to switch it back to an M card or does this take a Comcast tech and a service call?

Thanks,

MikeSp


----------



## bicker

The TiVo S3 is not capable of seeing any CableCARD as an M-card. All CableCARDs look like S-cards to the S3. That's one of the advantages of the newer TiVo HD -- it can make use of the multi-stream capability of M-cards, while the TiVo S3 cannot. 

You need two CableCARDs in a S3 for dual-tuner functionality, regardless of whether they are S-cards or M-cards.


----------



## iontyre

iontyre said:


> Ok, heard from a tech via email today. He is very confident he can get this up and running before the day is out. I have to get him the card serial number when I get home from work. Fingers crossed!


Eureka! Emailed the tech the serial number and half an hour later I had ALL MY CHANNELS!! He even called me to confirm all was well, told me they had mistakenly setup my account to bill me for a second outlet which he was removing, and credited my account $30 for my troubles! All by his own initiative, I didn't have to complain or ask for anything. What service! If you have problems, I HEARTILY recommend [email protected]. Verizon and DirectTV can't compete with this!


----------



## cjv2

Badda boom, badda bing. Congrats.


----------



## MikeSp

bicker said:


> The TiVo S3 is not capable of seeing any CableCARD as an M-card. All CableCARDs look like S-cards to the S3. That's one of the advantages of the newer TiVo HD -- it can make use of the multi-stream capability of M-cards, while the TiVo S3 cannot.
> 
> You need two CableCARDs in a S3 for dual-tuner functionality, regardless of whether they are S-cards or M-cards.


Thank you very much -- Comcast is bringing out another card (end of the week)

Mike


----------



## slowbiscuit

iontyre said:


> Eureka! Emailed the tech the serial number and half an hour later I had ALL MY CHANNELS!! He even called me to confirm all was well, told me they had mistakenly setup my account to bill me for a second outlet which he was removing, and credited my account $30 for my troubles! All by his own initiative, I didn't have to complain or ask for anything. What service! If you have problems, I HEARTILY recommend [email protected]. Verizon and DirectTV can't compete with this!


While true and this is good info, it's sad that we can't talk to anyone at the local area that can fix these problems without escalating to corporate. They run the business very poorly at the local level.


----------



## iontyre

slowbiscuit said:


> While true and this is good info, it's sad that we can't talk to anyone at the local area that can fix these problems without escalating to corporate. They run the business very poorly at the local level.


If corporate can fix it in half an hour, who cares about the local lackeys? The job got done, correctly and with bonuses! They can't always help what level of expertise is available on every local level. Job well done.


----------



## cjv2

iontyre said:


> If corporate can fix it in half an hour, who cares about the local lackeys?


Everybody who calls 1-800-COMCAST and runs into the crappy service at the local level, but doesn't know about that email address because they haven't been running about the Tivo Community Forum, cares about the issues with the local lackeys.


----------



## iontyre

cjv2 said:


> Everybody who calls 1-800-COMCAST and runs into the crappy service at the local level, but doesn't know about that email address because they haven't been running about the Tivo Community Forum, cares about the issues with the local lackeys.


True. We all need to help our fellow Comcasters find the better help they need!


----------



## Kevin R

Just an update on the missing hannels etc.
The guys in the big trucks rolled and fixed whatever was causing the weak upper band signal. I now get all the channels and show 80-100 signal on all channels (80-90 upper, 90-100 lower).
Have to say, while the whole thing didn't go without issue, everyone was more than pleasant and interested in getting it working for me. 
Props to Comcast Knoxville for showing up on time, everytime, and working to make things right.


----------



## slowbiscuit

iontyre said:


> If corporate can fix it in half an hour, who cares about the local lackeys? The job got done, correctly and with bonuses! They can't always help what level of expertise is available on every local level. Job well done.


We should all care because it's reflected in the rates we pay - rolling a tech everytime there's a Cablecard install or subsequent issue is beyond stupid. They should have a checklist of stuff to try before it goes that far, but they just don't care for whatever reason. And so we pay more because they roll techs for no reason other than to get the right person on the phone.


----------



## pl1

slowbiscuit said:


> We should all care because it's reflected in the rates we pay - rolling a tech everytime there's a Cablecard install or subsequent issue is beyond stupid. They should have a checklist of stuff to try before it goes that far, but they just don't care for whatever reason. And so we pay more because they roll techs for no reason other than to get the right person on the phone.


Right on. They did the same think with STB's a few years back. Then it finally dawned on them that it was cheaper to let the stupid customer pick the box up themselves. And the reality is, there is more work plugging in the cables for a cable box than there is with a cableCARD, when the screen pops up immediately with all the information needed!


----------



## ccwpbear

I just had my cable cards installed in my new Tivo HD. I went to set my channels and it goes to a "Please wait... Acquiring Channel Information". It's been doing this for the past 45 minutes. Is this a Comcast problem due to the cards or a Tivo Problem or isn't not a problems at all and it takes this long to acquire the channels. When I had this before on my other Tivo, there wasn't any waiting.


----------



## pl1

ccwpbear said:


> I just had my cable cards installed in my new Tivo HD. I went to set my channels and it goes to a "Please wait... Acquiring Channel Information". It's been doing this for the past 45 minutes. Is this a Comcast problem due to the cards or a Tivo Problem or isn't not a problems at all and it takes this long to acquire the channels. When I had this before on my other Tivo, there wasn't any waiting.


It sounds like a Comcast problem. First, call Comcast and have them send a hit to your cards. You can do this without speaking with anyone. (At least I can in my area.)

If that does not work, get your cableCARD data and host I.D.s, and call Comcast to have them verify that the numbers are correct on their side. As you said, it did not happen like that on your other TiVo.


----------



## balwx

Greetings. I've been reading this thread learning as much as I can. I am currently a Comcast hd-dvr customer. I'd eventually like to purchase the new tivo (had the directv branded tivo unit & loved it) unit & get rid of my comcast hd-drv box. So here goes a few newbie queries.

I see that I can purchase the tivo unit on my own & get the cable cards from comcast. I'm assuming that I just pay Tivo directly for the subscription (monthly or lifetime) first before Comcast comes over with the cable cards. Is this correct?

Also, its my understanding that the only features that I will lose without the Comcast hd-dvr are features such as comcast on demand, local weather etc....

So with this setup, I lose the current monthly fee of my comcast hd-dvr correct? One final question will I still be able to receive HBO through the tivo (currently subscribe to)? Thanks for reading and if there is anything else you folks think I should its appreciated..

ant


----------



## pl1

balwx said:


> Greetings. I've been reading this thread learning as much as I can. I am currently a Comcast hd-dvr customer. I'd eventually like to purchase the new tivo (had the directv branded tivo unit & loved it) unit & get rid of my comcast hd-drv box. So here goes a few newbie queries.
> 
> I see that I can purchase the tivo unit on my own & get the cable cards from comcast. I'm assuming that I just pay Tivo directly for the subscription (monthly or lifetime) first before Comcast comes over with the cable cards. Is this correct?
> 
> Also, its my understanding that the only features that I will lose without the Comcast hd-dvr are features such as comcast on demand, local weather etc....
> 
> So with this setup, I lose the current monthly fee of my comcast hd-dvr correct? One final question will I still be able to receive HBO through the tivo (currently subscribe to)? Thanks for reading and if there is anything else you folks think I should its appreciated..
> 
> ant


Sounds about right, in all respects, to me. Yes to HBO, or any other premium channels including sports packages.


----------



## PatEllis15

I currently have a Series 2 but I'm looking to upgrade to the new Premier. So, I'm trying to quickly get up to speed on CableCards.

I stopped by our Comcast office, and was told that A: A Tech Rep "HAD" to come out to install the card. Is this true? (and if so, why?!)

B: That Multi-stream cards aren't always available. I thought that M Cards were 2.0 cards, and the 2.0 was as the current standard, and that they HAD to support cards of the current standard. Can they really get away with telling me tough luck, we only have a single stream card for your Tivo with only 1 slot?!

C: That a Multi-Stream card counted as 2 cards, and that I would be charged more for one (If I was lucky enough that the tech who comes out has one...). It's crazy enough that they want to charge these bizarre "additional outlet fee's", is this what you have had to do (pay more for an M Card?)?!


Why the hell don't we just have "Cable Ready" devices any more. Gah!


Pat E


----------



## cjv2

PatEllis15 said:


> A: A Tech Rep "HAD" to come out to install the card. Is this true? (and if so, why?!)
> 
> B: That Multi-stream cards aren't always available. I thought that M Cards were 2.0 cards, and the 2.0 was as the current standard, and that they HAD to support cards of the current standard. Can they really get away with telling me tough luck, we only have a single stream card for your Tivo with only 1 slot?!
> 
> C: That a Multi-Stream card counted as 2 cards, and that I would be charged more for one (If I was lucky enough that the tech who comes out has one...). It's crazy enough that they want to charge these bizarre "additional outlet fee's", is this what you have had to do (pay more for an M Card?)?!


A: If your locality works like mine (and others), the folks over the phone do not have the systems access required to input the data from your Tivo that pairs it to the card (and authorizes the card to receive your channels). The tech will have to call someone, but it's not someone YOU can call, so there you go. Silly? Yes. Routine? Also yes.

B: I don't know whether they "can get away with it," but they may try. Tell them (when the time comes) that your unit does not take S-Cards (ok, maybe fudging here, but tell them that anyway), and that if the guy doesn't have an M-Card the install is going nowhere. Cross that bridge when you come to it. Talk about it with the tech when he gets there. Be ready to send him away to fetch the right stuff, if he arrives without an M-Card.

C: Paying twice for an M-Card on the grounds that it handles multiple streams is a bunch of hooey. Handle this issue after you have confirmed that they're double-dinging you. It may turn out fine, and there is almost no way to guide the process proactively with folks who don't know what they're talking about. Don't worry, there are ways to deal with it later ([email protected] - write that email addy down).


----------



## bicker

PatEllis15 said:


> Why the hell don't we just have "Cable Ready" devices any more. Gah!


Because consumers didn't buy them when they were available in 2005-2006.


----------



## schwinn

cjv2 said:


> B: I don't know whether they "can get away with it," but they may try. Tell them (when the time comes) that your unit does not take S-Cards (ok, maybe fudging here, but tell them that anyway), and that if the guy doesn't have an M-Card the install is going nowhere. Cross that bridge when you come to it. Talk about it with the tech when he gets there. Be ready to send him away to fetch the right stuff, if he arrives without an M-Card.


Actually, PatEllis15 DID say he was planning on a Premier, in which case he cannot use an S-card, and must have an M-card (only one slot). So he's not fudging there.

Still, PatEllis15, keep in mind the operators who setup your visit likely don't even know what the difference is... and their system apparently isn't setup to differentiate. So, you will just have to trust that they will come in with the M-card... but as cjv said, be prepared to turn them away if it's not an M-card.


----------



## cjv2

schwinn said:


> Actually, PatEllis15 DID say he was planning on a Premier, in which case he cannot use an S-card, and must have an M-card (only one slot). So he's not fudging there.


I know it has only one slot. What I do not know is whether the slot will accept an S-Card and run with just 1 tuner. Hence my comment.

Now, putting an S-Card into a Premier would be a really stupid thing to do, but I wouldn't put it past Comcast to tell a customer something on the order of "well you picked that weirdo third-party equipment so that's not our problem."


----------



## balwx

pl1 said:


> Sounds about right, in all respects, to me. Yes to HBO, or any other premium channels including sports packages.


Thanks so much...


----------



## TrAvELAr

I had an install on the 2/26 and I've been missing a good number of channels. So I emailed the we_can_help address last weekend and within a couple of hours an area supervisor called me. I had to wait until this morning for a truck roll because of my schedule. The tech arrives, calls in, gives the card info, and bam, I'm working. 

I don't know why this is so difficult for some techs or why it consistently seems to require multiple truck rolls. 

I haven't found anything missing yet (aside from the recording the tech deleted when he was trying to get back to live tv), so I guess I'm happy for the moment.


----------



## okayillgetu

iontyre said:


> Eureka! Emailed the tech the serial number and half an hour later I had ALL MY CHANNELS!! He even called me to confirm all was well, told me they had mistakenly setup my account to bill me for a second outlet which he was removing, and credited my account $30 for my troubles! All by his own initiative, I didn't have to complain or ask for anything. What service! If you have problems, I HEARTILY recommend We_Can_Help. Verizon and DirectTV can't compete with this!


Thanks for this info. I just got off the phone with local Comcast where I had to do all it took within me not to cuss her out (and I know it's not her fault) but my TiVo died and I got a replacement that I can't fully use because Comcast claims I need to pay a technician to come out (in 2 days) to make a phone call just to make this work. $15 for 5 minutes work...must be a nice gig. I emailed the address you gave. Hopefully, someone will get back to me before the scheduled appointment. I've also tried to reach out to 2 people that I know that know technicians for Comcast (contractors, really) in hopes that they'll just do me the favor of calling it in.


----------



## psammead

Well, we are in the midst of comcast cablecard hell at the moment.

Tivo HD XL has been working fine with the analog cable signal, but of course we are coming up on the digital switchover in our area, so we called to get a cablecard. Fine, they schedule someone to come out. He arrives and... 3 hours later, leaves again, with the cablecard still not working. Office swears they have entered the right info, but the channel map still won't download.

When the promised call from the supervisor didn't come on Monday, emailed we_can_help and got a reply very fast. Emailed back and forth with this guy all day, sending him host id and data numbers. Finally he says he needs to send a tech. I send him good times and no reply until suddenly around 8pm he calls us and tells us he just noticed we have expanded basic and 'that won't work with a cablecard'. 

Of course that is complete bs as comcast's own faq on their webpage clearly states it will...

we go back and forth on the issue for a bit until he asks if he can call back 'in a minute'. 90 minutes later we get an email that says they're upgrading their phones and someone will call us tomorrow.

Gah.

I wonder if anyone here has seen the same issue we seem to be having. In the tivo, even after the card has supposedly been paired, the Conditional Access screen says this:

Conditional Access
Unit Address: 000-00039-62450-005
Encryption: DES
Con:Yes EBCP:Yes Val:V 0x23

And nothing else. 

But... all the screenshots of this screen from tivo have a lot more information on them. And it's clear from discussion in this thread that most people have no problem getting the info to come through (even if it shows you're still unauthorized) If you've seen this, what fixed it? Any time we have the cablecard in the slot no channels will show up at all (it just says acquiring until it times out again) so we keep having to pop it in and out whenever comcast calls to talk to us.


----------



## cjv2

Only 4 lines on the Conditional Access screen? No proof here, but I'd be suspecting a bad card. I think that "Val:V" indicates that your pairing is fine, as such.

They should send someone out with another card, methinks... but to be fair, I'm guessing here.

If you still have contact info for the guy at the Comcast email addy, I would keep him in the loop. As you have already seen, they tend to be a bit more responsive and thorough than the locals.


----------



## billyjoebob99

Our recent install in our Series 3 went well. The tech didn't realize he needed two cards(I had specifeid that when I made the call) but he had a spare. He knew what he was doing and we got lucky with the rep at the office who knew what she was doing.

We did get hit with a $6.95 charge for an SD Set Top Box. The CSR was unable to help and I never got the promised call the the supervisor. I e-mailed [email protected] and got a very quick response. It turns out the billing system thought the second CableCARD was in a second device hence the $6.95 for a digital outlet fee. They confirmed both cards were in one device and removed the charges.

Given some of the stories I've read here I consider this a relatively painless install.


----------



## CraigK

My lastest bill includes this under News From Comcast section:

*Effective 4/1/10 and with April billing, Comcast will no longer charge a monthly High Definition (HD) equipment rental fee of $6.50. Those receiving HD video services will instead be charged a $6.50 HD Technology Fee (inclusive of equipment).*

From reading this I have no clue what it means or if it will affect TiVos with CableCARDs. I see nothing now in their current rate card that costs $6.50 in our area.

Since Comcast seems to roll this stuff out gradually I thought someone here might have run into this already. I'm assuming the rate is different from area to area.

I expect like the Cablecard fees that different parts of Comcast will interpret this fee in their own way and charge according to their own whim.


----------



## jmpage2

It reads like a name change more than anything. They will just tack the charge onto each cable card instead.

Typical Comcast highway robbery BS.


----------



## cjv2

CraigK said:


> My lastest bill includes this under News From Comcast section:
> 
> *Effective 4/1/10 and with April billing, Comcast will no longer charge a monthly High Definition (HD) equipment rental fee of $6.50. Those receiving HD video services will instead be charged a $6.50 HD Technology Fee (inclusive of equipment).*
> 
> From reading this I have no clue what it means or if it will affect TiVos with CableCARDs. I see nothing now in their current rate card that costs $6.50 in our area.
> 
> Since Comcast seems to roll this stuff out gradually I thought someone here might have run into this already. I'm assuming the rate is different from area to area.
> 
> I expect like the Cablecard fees that different parts of Comcast will interpret this fee in their own way and charge according to their own whim.


Someone in a Comcast billing thread referenced seeing something similar on a statement, a month ago, maybe two, pointing towards May if I recall.

Here in the Atlanta area I haven't seen this sort of notification yet.

The real question I have is this - say you have an HDTV that can see HD channels on the Comcast line. No CableCARD. What are they going to do, bill *everybody* this "technology fee?"


----------



## jmpage2

cjv2 said:


> Someone in a Comcast billing thread referenced seeing something similar on a statement, a month ago, maybe two, pointing towards May if I recall.
> 
> Here in the Atlanta area I haven't seen this sort of notification yet.
> 
> The real question I have is this - say you have an HDTV that can see HD channels on the Comcast line. No CableCARD. What are they going to do, bill *everybody* this "technology fee?"


I agree, it's pretty ridiculous that they are charging for this when HD service is more or less standard.

If they want to add some bologna surcharge on their own boxes then fine, but charging this PER OUTLET for every converter box and cablecard in the home is ludicrous and nothing but an obvious money grab.

News flash Comcast, if you want to save money then bump some of the garbage you are shoveling into the "crapo" tier and make people pay an extra $6.95 for access to that garbage.


----------



## cjv2

jmpage2 said:


> I agree, it's pretty ridiculous that they are charging for this when HD service is more or less standard.
> 
> If they want to add some bologna surcharge on their own boxes then fine, but charging this PER OUTLET for every converter box and cablecard in the home is ludicrous and nothing but an obvious money grab.
> 
> News flash Comcast, if you want to save money then bump some of the garbage you are shoveling into the "crapo" tier and make people pay an extra $6.95 for access to that garbage.


You know, I just thought of something else. Every "digital package" I see on my Comcast rate card has HD channels. So, what, you pay for the package, and then pay again for the privilege of being able to watch the HD half of the package you paid for?

This sounds nuts to me. I'll bet dollars to donuts that there are localities where they won't be able to pull this off due to regulatory issues.


----------



## jmpage2

cjv2 said:


> You know, I just thought of something else. Every "digital package" I see on my Comcast rate card has HD channels. So, what, you pay for the package, and then pay again for the privilege of being able to watch the HD half of the package you paid for?
> 
> This sounds nuts to me. I'll bet dollars to donuts that there are localities where they won't be able to pull this off due to regulatory issues.


Yes, it is nuts but Comcast has been getting away from it since they introduced HD.

You only pay the HD surcharge if you have any kind of premium HD channels. This even means channels you wouldn't consider premium such as Discovery HD.


----------



## flaminiom

jmpage2 said:


> Yes, it is nuts but Comcast has been getting away from it since they introduced HD.
> 
> You only pay the HD surcharge if you have any kind of premium HD channels. This even means channels you wouldn't consider premium such as Discovery HD.


Premium = encrypted channels. About 2/3 - 1/2 of my HD channels are encrypted and require that HD billing code to work.

I guess if you hacked your cable card and didn't have a filter on your line you could get unencrypted HD channels.


----------



## cjv2

flaminiom said:


> Premium = encrypted channels. About 2/3 - 1/2 of my HD channels are encrypted and require that HD billing code to work.
> 
> I guess if you hacked your cable card and didn't have a filter on your line you could get unencrypted HD channels.


Most of the HD channels in my locality are not encrypted. I subscribe to none of the "traditional" premium channels (HBO, Showtime, Starz, Cinemax, various sports channels), still leaving me with a pile of HD, but have only found encryption on the Encore channel set.

I'm sure that'll change at some point, though. It would seem that ATL is "behind the curve" when it comes to introduction of Comcastic newness, good and bad.


----------



## Atomic Taco

Thanks to everyone that has replied to this thread, it's been very useful. Here's my story:

I'm in Seattle (U-District). Like everyone else in this thread, I have the (edit) newest non-Premier model whatever it's called--the "two in the front" one--and found out the hard way that I can't get guide data for the rebroadcast channels (5-1, etc).

I visited the office in Auburn (because I don't like the area that the Seattle office is in). I asked for a CableCARD, and the rep looked up my account. After a minute of clicking and typing she informed me that I could not get a CableCARD with the Limited Cable package (it's $12.55/month here). She said the only way to get HD channels was to pay $7 (I think) for the HD package and get a STB. I pulled out a printout from their site of my channel lineup and tried explaining to her that the channels I wanted were already included in my package and that I just needed a CableCARD to receive them. She was very rude and cut me off multiple times explaining that this package only included channels 2-28 (because page 1 of the printout ended on channel 28, and then continued on the back) and not HD channels. Realizing this argument would be pointless, I said the magic four words: "I want digital cable." As she got up to grab the card, she told me it'd be $29.99/month for the first 6 months and $57.99 (I think) after that. Grand total to walk out of the door with the card was $0.

I have a truck roll scheduled for the 23rd to remove the filter on my line, but I'll be calling in before that to cancel the upgrade, so hopefully they won't roll a truck at all. The rep told me that I did not have to be home for this--and though I didn't mention it since a tech won't be coming out--I would need to be home since I live in a controlled access apartment building and the cable drop is inside the building.

The card is the (apparently) newer red Comcast logoed one. It's not marked whether it's M or S, but TiVo says it's S. I wanted a M, but I'll survive. It's not worth the trip back to one of the offices.

I just popped the card in my TiVo and went through the setup process. Went through without problems, and then brought up a screen with a bunch of numbers to give to "my cable provider" to have them activate the card. The number published was 877-824-2288 which is different from a number I got in a chat session yesterday when asking about the availability of cable cards at local offices (that one ended in 4021 but I neglected to write it down). The 2288 number sounds the same as calling 1-800-COMCAST. When I first signed up for internet, I got some other number that connected straight to a rep without going through any menus. Anyway, I went through to the "add service" option and told the rep I wanted to activate a cableCARD. She confirmed my information and sent a signal to my card. More than half of the call was her trying to get me to sign up for their phone service, and she would not take no for an answer.

Apparently sending a signal isn't the only thing that needs to be done. I'm on the phone now with another rep and I've given him information for pairing. He seems very knowledgeable and we were just discussing the differences between TiVo Series 2 and 3. He got an error that he wasn't familiar with, so I'm on hold for the moment. After some back and forths with his help desk--and I was happy to hold (thank you to Skype for making toll free calls free)--he determined that the card needs to be swapped out. It has something to do their computer thinking that my numbers are/were in use or something like that. I bought this TiVo used, so this afternoon should be interesting. I have an installer scheduled to come out and swap the card for me some time in the next 3.5 hours, will update later.


----------



## b_scott

fyi Taco, in the future, or if you haven't gotten the truck yet, just put the card in slot 2, let it pair, then take it out and put it back in slot 1. It will get a new unique ID and should work. That's what I had to do - it calculates a new one every time a card is inserted.


----------



## Atomic Taco

b_scott said:


> fyi Taco, in the future, or if you haven't gotten the truck yet, just put the card in slot 2, let it pair, then take it out and put it back in slot 1. It will get a new unique ID and should work. That's what I had to do - it calculates a new one every time a card is inserted.


Just did that, and now it says "Information not available" regardless of which slot it's in.


----------



## b_scott

they might need to hit your box while you're doing it, on the phone. It also may take a few minutes.


----------



## Atomic Taco

b_scott said:


> they might need to hit your box while you're doing it, on the phone. It also may take a few minutes.


Should have someone here within 2 hours, but if issues persist I'll have the tech try that. I actually _want_ the tech to come out: hopefully he can give me a M card.


----------



## Atomic Taco

b_scott said:


> just put the card in slot 2, let it pair, then take it out and put it back in slot 1. It will get a new unique ID and should work.


By unique ID, are you talking about the Host ID? Turns out the problem I'm having is that the card can't be activated because the Host ID is on someone else's account or is somehow duplicate. I tried that, although it never paired in slot 2, and I'm back in 1 right now with the same Host ID. The tech is outside waiting for the addressability office to call him back.


----------



## EvilMidniteBombr

I've browsed this thread a bit but haven't taken the time to read all 240+ pages. So if I am asking a question that has already been answered, please point me toward the light. 

I have a tech coming out tomorrow to install a (hopefully) M card in my TiVoHD. I've never used cablecards before. I was hoping for a little insight as to how things should go. I assume that I'll know if things are going bad. No channels, error messages, the tech standing there scratching his head... 

What should I expect to see if everything goes right? ie, what messages should the tivo display if everything went as it should?

The lady at the local Comcast office also told me that there will be a charge for the card regardless of having one or two cards because it will be used for the HD service. Does anyone else know about such a charge? Is that what they are calling the High Definition (HD) equipment rental fee or HD Technology Fee?


----------



## Atomic Taco

EvilMidniteBombr said:


> What should I expect to see if everything goes right? ie, what messages should the tivo display if everything went as it should?


Basically you should be able to access all channels that you pay for. This doc does an excellent job at showing what the various status messages should look like.



EvilMidniteBombr said:


> The lady at the local Comcast office also told me that there will be a charge for the card regardless of having one or two cards because it will be used for the HD service. Does anyone else know about such a charge? Is that what they are calling the High Definition (HD) equipment rental fee or HD Technology Fee?


There shouldn't be a charge for the first card. If the tech has one, ask for a M-Card. If they try to charge you for a HD equipment rental fee then you should straighten that out with them, because that refers to a set top box and not a CableCARD. HD Technology fee should be the same thing, because:


Comcast on my bill said:


> Effective 4/1/10 and with April billing, Comcast will no longer charge a monthly High Definition (HD) equipment rental fee of $6.50. Those receiving HD video services will instead be charged a $6.50 HD Technology Fee (inclusive of equipment).


But I can't speak to this as I'm trying to get my CableCARD working right now.


----------



## Atomic Taco

OK, my situation is 75% resolved. The problem was that the Host ID (for newbies reading this: the Host ID is a unique ID to each device (TiVo, regular TV, anything that takes a CableCARD) not an ID of the card) was listed on someone else's account. This was probably because I bought the TiVo used (Craigslist), so if you're buying a used TiVo, ask the previous owner if they used CableCARDs. It might save quite a bit of hassle later, though I'm not sure if anyone but a tech could/would solve this.

Anyway, neither the 1-800-COMCAST reps that I talked to nor the tech's dispatchers were able to activate my cable card, so the tech that came to my house had to call the "addressability office". They were out in the field or helping another tech when my tech called, so he left a message and stood outside making a personal phone call until they called him back. This was totally OK with me, because I knew he wasn't going to leave like the contractors do. And he gets paid by the hour, so w00t for him.
Anyway, Addressability did some poking around for a while and eventually got the card paired and I have my local channels coming in digital (and HD!) which is exactly what I wanted. The tech also swapped my S-card that I got from the local office for a M-card he had with him.

All's that's left is for me to cancel my "upgrade" to Digital Cable that I never wanted. I've had a pretty Comcastic day, so I'll do that later this week.


----------



## EvilMidniteBombr

Thanks Atomic Taco (love that name!). I did specifically request a M card and the lady in the office called the warehouse and confirmed that they had some. So hopefully one will make it onto the tech's truck. 

I am hoping there is no charge for using a M card to decode the HD signal. Actually I'll be pretty pissed if there is. But I'll deal with that after I see my bill.


----------



## bicker

jmpage2 said:


> It reads like a name change more than anything. They will just tack the charge onto each cable card instead.


No. FWIR, in many cases, people will see a reduction in what they pay. They are moving things around, but in the end, for some people, it results in less cost. No one pays more.



jmpage2 said:


> Typical Comcast highway robbery BS.


Typical consumer refrain.  



jmpage2 said:


> I agree, it's pretty ridiculous that they are charging for this when HD service is more or less standard.


No, it is not ridiculous. We went from a world that looked like this:
- standard service (SD) 
- premium service (HD) 
... to a world that looks like this:
- economy service (SD)
- standard service (HD)
There is still no reason for SD to cost as much as HD. You get more with HD. As long as there is more money to be made charging people who just want SD less, then service providers should offer those people a lower price. It is not fair to force them (and generally, that's the group of customers that includes some of the least affluent members of our society) to pay "full price" when their top priority is affordability.


----------



## EvilMidniteBombr

Update: The Comcast tech showed up with a M card! So far I seem to have all the channels that I'm supposed to have. I went through my channel list and added all the new channels but I still do not have guide data. It has been a couple of hours since the install. I forced a connection to TiVo service and no data. I'm looking around to see if I can speed the solution.


----------



## cjv2

EvilMidniteBombr said:


> Update: The Comcast tech showed up with a M card! So far I seem to have all the channels that I'm supposed to have. I went through my channel list and added all the new channels but I still do not have guide data. It has been a couple of hours since the install. I forced a connection to TiVo service and no data. I'm looking around to see if I can speed the solution.


Are you sure you have the correct channel lineup selected?


----------



## EvilMidniteBombr

cjv2 said:


> Are you sure you have the correct channel lineup selected?


LOL, no.  That's one of the things I am going to check but I keep getting distracted by basketball!

I don't need to rerun guided setup do I? This is not a new setup just an upgrade.


----------



## cjv2

EvilMidniteBombr said:


> LOL, no.  That's one of the things I am going to check but I keep getting distracted by basketball!
> 
> I don't need to rerun guided setup do I? This is not a new setup just an upgrade.


You won't need to rerun guided setup, but you'll wind up rerunning the piece of it that is associated with selecting a channel lineup. Once selected, it will connect to Tivo, download some guide data, and then download more guide data for further out later. You're probably looking at about 30 minutes of activity, presuming a broadband connection.


----------



## EvilMidniteBombr

cjv2 said:


> You won't need to rerun guided setup, but you'll wind up rerunning the piece of it that is associated with selecting a channel lineup. Once selected, it will connect to Tivo, download some guide data, and then download more guide data for further out later. You're probably looking at about 30 minutes of activity, presuming a broadband connection.


I reran the whole Guided Setup anyway. I didn't see an option to just run part of it. It seems to have worked.


----------



## ayman86

ill be picking up a cablecard this weekend. i made comcast notate my account that ill be picking up a multi-stream cablecard (although one "csr" said comcast does not do/have self-installation kits for cablecards. i just told her fine and ill call back again for a competent csr.). so there shouldnt be any hassle when picking it up. i hope pairing it will be less hassle. there is no way im going to pay 17 bucks for "installation".


i even made them waive the "upgrade fee". im still in my 30days, i shouldnt be paying anything extra.


----------



## Atomic Taco

EvilMidniteBombr said:


> I reran the whole Guided Setup anyway. I didn't see an option to just run part of it. It seems to have worked.


I always accessed it by Settings --> Channels --> Channel List --> "Press enter if this is not your channel lineup".


----------



## EvilMidniteBombr

Atomic Taco said:


> I always accessed it by Settings --> Channels --> Channel List --> "Press enter if this is not your channel lineup".


Ahhhh crap.


----------



## RayChuang88

I have a question for you folks: I just finally got my TiVo HD XL delivered today. Can I run it on my current Comcast cable connection (which will at least get me the local HD channels) before the Comcast cable guy shows up and installs the mCard CableCARD to get all the extra channels?

Here's another question: can I eventually use the CableCARD equipped TiVo box as a channel tuner while another program is being recorded on the box?


----------



## Atomic Taco

RayChuang88 said:


> I have a question for you folks: I just finally got my TiVo HD XL delivered today. Can I run it on my current Comcast cable connection (which will at least get me the local HD channels) before the Comcast cable guy shows up and installs the mCard CableCARD to get all the extra channels?


Yes and no. Yes, you can run it off your current connection. I don't know what package you're subscribed to so I have no idea what channels you get, but regardless of what package you have you won't be able to get HD channels: that's the whole point of the CableCARD. You probably have the rebroadcast channels (i.e. 5-1, 5-2, etc) but since these are on different frequencies for different headends, there's no way for TiVo to know what channel is what, hence the point of getting the card. The TiVo will tune these channels fine, but they will forever say "To be announced".


RayChuang88 said:


> can I eventually use the CableCARD equipped TiVo box as a channel tuner while another program is being recorded on the box?


Are you asking if you can watch one thing while recording another? If so, then yes. The M-Card allows the TiVo to tune (and decode if necessary) two channels at once.


----------



## RayChuang88

Atomic Taco said:


> Yes and no. Yes, you can run it off your current connection. I don't know what package you're subscribed to so I have no idea what channels you get, but regardless of what package you have you won't be able to get HD channels: that's the whole point of the CableCARD. You probably have the rebroadcast channels (i.e. 5-1, 5-2, etc) but since these are on different frequencies for different headends, there's no way for TiVo to know what channel is what, hence the point of getting the card. The TiVo will tune these channels fine, but they will forever say "To be announced".


In short, should I consider setting up the TiVo HD XL box the same time the Comcast technician installs and configures the mCard CableCARD so I can get all the appropriate channels on the Digital Starter package from the "get go"?


----------



## Atomic Taco

RayChuang88 said:


> In short, should I consider setting up the TiVo HD XL box the same time the Comcast technician installs and configures the mCard CableCARD so I can get all the appropriate channels on the Digital Starter package from the "get go"?


Run guided setup now. It takes forever (by forever I mean about 15 minutes for it to download and process guide data, which for some odd reason cannot be done in the background like it usually does). When it asks if you're using cable cards, there's an option that tells it you don't have them yet but will have them later.


----------



## ayman86

I just picked up my mCard without hassle. quick and easy. ill probably configure it later tonight or tomorrow

edit: chicago, il


----------



## jmpage2

ayman86 said:


> I just picked up my mCard without hassle. quick and easy. ill probably configure it later tonight or tomorrow


Knowing what city and state you are located in would go a long way towards understanding the significance of being able to pick up your own Cablecard.


----------



## HazelW

EvilMidniteBombr said:


> I've browsed this thread a bit but haven't taken the time to read all 240+ pages. So if I am asking a question that has already been answered, please point me toward the light.
> 
> I have a tech coming out tomorrow to install a (hopefully) M card in my TiVoHD. I've never used cablecards before. I was hoping for a little insight as to how things should go. I assume that I'll know if things are going bad. No channels, error messages, the tech standing there scratching his head...
> 
> What should I expect to see if everything goes right? ie, what messages should the tivo display if everything went as it should?
> 
> The lady at the local Comcast office also told me that there will be a charge for the card regardless of having one or two cards because it will be used for the HD service. Does anyone else know about such a charge? Is that what they are calling the High Definition (HD) equipment rental fee or HD Technology Fee?


If everything goes right yo should get all the channels you are paying for. check the premium channels if you subscribe to them. Be sure to do and update and run guided setup before the tech comes.

As far as cost it seems to vary from system to system. Usually the first cable-card is free and others are a nominal amount. Also expect to pay and "additional outlet fee" for around $8-9.


----------



## ayman86

jmpage2 said:


> Knowing what city and state you are located in would go a long way towards understanding the significance of being able to pick up your own Cablecard.


sorry about that. i added the info and added it to my profile


----------



## EvilMidniteBombr

HazelW said:


> If everything goes right yo should get all the channels you are paying for. check the premium channels if you subscribe to them. Be sure to do and update and run guided setup before the tech comes.
> 
> As far as cost it seems to vary from system to system. Usually the first cable-card is free and others are a nominal amount. Also expect to pay and "additional outlet fee" for around $8-9.


Thanks HazelW. I don't sub to any premiums so that's one thing less to mess with. I've owned the HD for a year or so the it was already setup with analog cable and OTA digital.

My cableCARD (M card) was installed yesterday and everything is fine. Since it is a M card on my only digital outlet, I shouldn't get charged for an extra outlet fee. At least as far as I am concerned. I'll wait for my next bill to see if they've charged me.

Thanks all for your help.


----------



## RayChuang88

Atomic Taco said:


> Run guided setup now. It takes forever (by forever I mean about 15 minutes for it to download and process guide data, which for some odd reason cannot be done in the background like it usually does). When it asks if you're using cable cards, there's an option that tells it you don't have them yet but will have them later.


Thanks for the information but since the Comcast service technician is coming out early next week I'll set up the TiVo HD XL "from the get go" to get all the channels in the Digital Starter Package, including the HD channels. Comcast told me once they activate more HD channels once the digital transition is complete, the TiVo box during its automated update through the Internet it should find the new channels when they are activated in mid April 2010.


----------



## ac3dd

I've been informed that Comcast in my area will soon be converting the channels 69 and under to digital and I need to either rent a cable box or use a digital adapter (which will be provided for free). But is that required for a TiVo S3 with CableCards? The CableCards in the TiVo will be able to process the lower-numbered channels digitally without any separate box involved, right?

Yes, I tried the search function and didn't find the answer, and yes I talked to them on the phone and they didn't know what I was talking about.


----------



## cjv2

ac3dd said:


> I've been informed that Comcast is converting the channels 69 and under to digital and I need to either rent a cable box or use a digital adapter (which will be provided for free). But is that required for a TiVo S3 with CableCards? Wouldn't the CableCards in the TiVo be able to receive the lower-numbered channels digitally without any separate box involved?
> 
> Yes, I tried the search function and didn't find the answer, and yes I talked to them on the phone and they didn't know what I was talking about.


The CableCARDs are all you need. Have been though similar conversion here.


----------



## RayChuang88

cjv2 said:


> The CableCARDs are all you need. Have been though similar conversion here.


In fact, Comcast techs in my area *WANT* people to use either the Comcast supplied DVR or the TiVo HD or TiVo Premiere DVR with mCard CableCARD if you want to record shows after the digital transition, mostly because it can "see" all the digital channels.


----------



## ac3dd

cjv2 said:


> The CableCARDs are all you need. Have been though similar conversion here.


That's good to know. I'd probably drop cable service and stick to OTA if the TiVo couldn't continue to record those channels because of a need for that adapter box.


----------



## [email protected]

After being told by the guys on the web (Chat Now) that I could go to my local office and pick up a card (he gave me the local address), I drive 30 min to the office for them to be rude, and then schedule a trip out the next day. I requested the guy call when he's headed my way and he does. 

The card is installed on Wednesday, 3/17 and the installer says I should be good in 3-4 hours. I go back to work and then when I come home still no channels. Call the support number and after one support rep connects me to Tivo for assistance (she then immediately hangs up) only for Tivo to tell me the card is bad so I have to call back and explain myself again to another rep that schedules another technician to come out.

I ask again to be called before they come and no call this time, thankfully I was home. They brought a new card, called the cable card "specialist" and assured me that everything looked good on their end but there were 2,000 devices in the queue to be processed before my card so it would take a while.

Fast forward 36 hours and I still have no channels on my Tivo Series 3 HD.

So we called to verify the 2 cards on 5 different occassions and I still have no connection. Anyone with similar problems or suggestions?


----------



## cjv2

[email protected] said:


> After being told by the guys on the web (Chat Now) that I could go to my local office and pick up a card (he gave me the local address), I drive 30 min to the office for them to be rude, and then schedule a trip out the next day. I requested the guy call when he's headed my way and he does.
> 
> The card is installed on Wednesday, 3/17 and the installer says I should be good in 3-4 hours. I go back to work and then when I come home still no channels. Call the support number and after one support rep connects me to Tivo for assistance (she then immediately hangs up) only for Tivo to tell me the card is bad so I have to call back and explain myself again to another rep that schedules another technician to come out.
> 
> I ask again to be called before they come and no call this time, thankfully I was home. They brought a new card, called the cable card "specialist" and assured me that everything looked good on their end but there were 2,000 devices in the queue to be processed before my card so it would take a while.
> 
> Fast forward 36 hours and I still have no channels on my Tivo Series 3 HD.
> 
> So we called to verify the 2 cards on 5 different occassions and I still have no connection. Anyone with similar problems or suggestions?


Here in Atlanta there is pretty much no way to get CableCARD issues resolved over the phone. The reps don't have access to the systems that will allow them to enter or update/correct data about your Tivo, aside from being generally clueless about CableCARDs, and while the supervisors have access, they are generally clueless about it as well. That whole "devices in the queue/will take a while" is standard runaround and in my case, I didn't have things set up properly for over 2 years as a result. It takes about 5 minutes for things to work when done properly. Not 3-4 hours.

About the only thing from what you describe that I did *not* run into was being told that I could go get the CableCARD myself. It surprises me that someone told you that, because usually their comment on the phone about such a thing in Atlanta is something akin to "hell no."

Short answer to your question: Email what you posted here pretty much verbatim to the folks at [email protected]. Include, in the email, the serial number of your CableCARD(s), the Host ID(s), Unit ID(s), and Data(s) details from your Tivo.

Good luck.


----------



## b_scott

[email protected] said:


> After being told by the guys on the web (Chat Now) that I could go to my local office and pick up a card (he gave me the local address), I drive 30 min to the office for them to be rude, and then schedule a trip out the next day. I requested the guy call when he's headed my way and he does.
> 
> The card is installed on Wednesday, 3/17 and the installer says I should be good in 3-4 hours. I go back to work and then when I come home still no channels. Call the support number and after one support rep connects me to Tivo for assistance (she then immediately hangs up) only for Tivo to tell me the card is bad so I have to call back and explain myself again to another rep that schedules another technician to come out.
> 
> I ask again to be called before they come and no call this time, thankfully I was home. They brought a new card, called the cable card "specialist" and assured me that everything looked good on their end but there were 2,000 devices in the queue to be processed before my card so it would take a while.
> 
> Fast forward 36 hours and I still have no channels on my Tivo Series 3 HD.
> 
> So we called to verify the 2 cards on 5 different occassions and I still have no connection. Anyone with similar problems or suggestions?


any installer that says "just wait a few hours" is talking BS. The channels should work immediately. All they do is put in the code to pair it, and then it will contact your card and tell it what channels you get. Do NOT let them leave without your channels showing up.


----------



## RayChuang88

This is why I'm paying Comcast US$17 to have _their_ tech come out and actually install and configure the mCard CableCARD on my new TiVo HD XL box. They actually recommend doing this because the tech can fix signal problems on the cable line before getting the TiVo with CableCARD up and running.


----------



## cjv2

RayChuang88 said:


> This is why I'm paying Comcast US$17 to have _their_ tech come out and actually install and configure the mCard CableCARD on my new TiVo HD XL box. They actually recommend doing this because the tech can fix signal problems on the cable line before getting the TiVo with CableCARD up and running.


Out here in Atlanta, they "can" but they generally "don't"


----------



## Atomic Taco

RayChuang88 said:


> Thanks for the information but since the Comcast service technician is coming out early next week I'll set up the TiVo HD XL "from the get go" to get all the channels in the Digital Starter Package, including the HD channels. Comcast told me once they activate more HD channels once the digital transition is complete, the TiVo box during its automated update through the Internet it should find the new channels when they are activated in mid April 2010.


Really, I'd do it now. The tech is not going to be happy waiting for you to boot the TiVo, input your zip code, etc.


----------



## cjv2

Atomic Taco said:


> Really, I'd do it now. The tech is not going to be happy waiting for you to boot the TiVo, input your zip code, etc.


Ditto that.

RayChuang88, the initial download of guide data and population of the channel list alone is going to burn 30 minutes of sit-around-and-do-nothing. Best to get all of Guided Setup done before the tech gets there. He/she will appreciate it, and you won't have to worry about them pulling a "well I can't just sit here gotta go should be fine if not call the 800 number seeya."


----------



## Atomic Taco

Atomic Taco said:


> I have Limited cable and wanted a CableCARD. The rude rep at the local office wouldn't give me one, so I said the magic four words: "I want digital cable." As she got up to grab the card, she told me it'd be $29.99/month for the first 6 months and $57.99 (I think) after that. Grand total to walk out of the door with the card was $0.
> 
> I have a truck roll scheduled for the 23rd to remove the filter on my line, but I'll be calling in before that to cancel the upgrade, so hopefully they won't roll a truck at all. The rep told me that I did not have to be home for this
> 
> --
> Read the full post here


Just got off the phone with Comcast; I called up the main number, punched in my phone number and was told I have an upcoming appointment. After hearing the date, I pressed 2 to "cancel my appointment", got transferred to a rep and told her I wanted to cancel. She asked why, and I said that I was already receiving all the channels I needed. Couple of keystrokes and all was done. Total call time: 2 minutes 22 seconds. She never told me I needed to return the card, so I'm good to go!

So it looks like the Digital Cable "upgrade" method is still alive and well in Seattle.


----------



## skyline987

Hi there long time lurker first time poster. I used to have a DirectTV TiVo (modded of course for networking and what not) but i had to sell it when i switched back to cable. I thought the Comcast DVR would do the job but man was i wrong. I curse the day that thing came in my house. Anyway woot.com had some Refurb Series 2HD a few weeks ago and I snagged 2. I called Comcast Thursday to set up an appointment and the phone rep repeated back to me that i was having 2 DVR's replaced by 2 CableCards. I corrected her and said i need 4. Two for each TiVo. After some puzzled silence i explained that the TiVO had 2 tuners and i needed a card for each. The rep agreed with me and added into the comments that i need 4 CC's. Well today was my install date and after being causally late the tech (contractor) arrives with only 2 cards. So now i have 2 TiVos with one tuner each until they return Wednesday with my other cards. The installer was here from about 1:30PM until about 3:30PM to install 2 cards. He accidentally unplugged one of the boxes and had to run through the guided setup again. In the end both service calls will be free since they were late today ($20 account credit) and the next is free bc they screwed up. COMCASTIC!!!

One quick question. The OLED on one of the TiVos doesn't come on at all. I checked the settings and its set to bright. I plan on calling TiVo tomorrow to try to get a replacement since the box has a 90 day warranty through TiVo. Am i going to have an issue putting the CableCards in the new box when I get it?

Thanks
John


----------



## Atomic Taco

skyline987 said:


> Am i going to have an issue putting the CableCards in the new box when I get it?


Yes. Each device that takes a CableCARD (TiVo, regular TV, etc.) has a unique Host ID. The card must be paired with that ID. Only Comcast can do this--basically they authorize the card(s) associated with your account to work in that device.

When you get the new TiVo, you will have to re-activate the cards. Go on to Comcast's site and bring up a web chat and keep talking to reps asking for the number to call to activate cable cards. There's one that ends in 4021 that you'll be looking for. I got this number last week but neglected to write it down. I don't know for sure if it's any different or if it's just an alternate number to 1-800-COMCAST. The number given on the CableCARD screen from TiVo appears to be a mirror. Make sure you choose "add service" in the menu options to have the best chance of getting a rep that knows what they're doing. If all they do is "send a signal" and don't ask for Host IDs, etc. call back and get a different rep.


----------



## riekl

Atomic Taco said:


> Yes. Each device that takes a CableCARD (TiVo, regular TV, etc.) has a unique Host ID. The card must be paired with that ID. Only Comcast can do this--basically they authorize the card(s) associated with your account to work in that device.
> 
> When you get the new TiVo, you will have to re-activate the cards. Go on to Comcast's site and bring up a web chat and keep talking to reps asking for the number to call to activate cable cards. There's one that ends in 4021 that you'll be looking for. I got this number last week but neglected to write it down. I don't know for sure if it's any different or if it's just an alternate number to 1-800-COMCAST. The number given on the CableCARD screen from TiVo appears to be a mirror. Make sure you choose "add service" in the menu options to have the best chance of getting a rep that knows what they're doing. If all they do is "send a signal" and don't ask for Host IDs, etc. call back and get a different rep.


At least in the Great Lakes region only Dispatch can do Cable Cards, your odds of talking a rep into patching you into Dispatch are very slim (I have done it .. so it is possible, but they will fight you tooth and nail. Comcast policy is that anything having to do with a cable card requires a truck roll and a charge to you for the monkey to come to your house and place the same phone call you just did.


----------



## CubsWin

I have Comcast coming out next week to swap my old CableCARD out of my TV for (hopefully) a Multi-Stream card in my new TiVo. The representative I talked to confirmed that the technician would bring an M-Card, so hopefully that is truly the case!


----------



## Atomic Taco

riekl said:


> At least in the Great Lakes region only Dispatch can do Cable Cards, your odds of talking a rep into patching you into Dispatch are very slim (I have done it .. so it is possible, but they will fight you tooth and nail. Comcast policy is that anything having to do with a cable card requires a truck roll and a charge to you for the monkey to come to your house and place the same phone call you just did.


They tried to activate my card over the phone last week, but my Host ID was associated with someone else's account, so they rolled a truck (same day even!) for free. It sounds like this isn't the norm though. The tech did have to call 2nd level support though.


----------



## cjv2

Here in Atlanta it's pretty much a truck roll, for reasons mentioned in another post.


----------



## RayChuang88

Atomic Taco said:


> Really, I'd do it now. The tech is not going to be happy waiting for you to boot the TiVo, input your zip code, etc.


Okay. I'll get the thing set up initially tomorrow afternoon after I get my LinkSys router's Wi-Fi network name and password changed.


----------



## [email protected]

They finally got my Cablecard working by changing the "headend" whatever that means but I am not receiving all HD Channels or HBO for that matter. Is there some reason these channels would not come through? 

I get HD ABC,CBS,NBC, and a few others but HD SyFy not coming through. Any thoughts?

Thanks again for all the comments.


----------



## Atomic Taco

[email protected] said:


> They finally got my Cablecard working by changing the "headend" whatever that means but I am not receiving all HD Channels or HBO for that matter. Is there some reason these channels would not come through?
> 
> I get HD ABC,CBS,NBC, and a few others but HD SyFy not coming through. Any thoughts?
> 
> Thanks again for all the comments.


They think you're not paying for those channels. If you are, give them a call.

To oversimplify, the headend is a computer that controls authorizations. In this case it has the ID of your CableCARD and says that that ID is not allowed to decrypt HBO.


----------



## cjv2

[email protected] said:


> They finally got my Cablecard working by changing the "headend" whatever that means but I am not receiving all HD Channels or HBO for that matter. Is there some reason these channels would not come through?
> 
> I get HD ABC,CBS,NBC, and a few others but HD SyFy not coming through. Any thoughts?
> 
> Thanks again for all the comments.


It sounds like you're getting the basic channels but not the not-so-basic ones, including the encrypted ones. Usually the cause is that your card is not properly paired, which is an issue at the Comcast end (you can't configure this at your end). See this discussion at the Tivo website for troubleshooting tips.


----------



## epstewart

cjv2 said:


> It sounds like you're getting the basic channels but not the not-so-basic ones, including the encrypted ones. Usually the cause is that your card is not properly paired, which is an issue at the Comcast end (you can't configure this at your end). See this discussion at the Tivo website for troubleshooting tips.


Very good advice, cjv2. I would add, based on my experience with two recently installed cablecards in a new TiVo HD, it is possible for a card to be assigned at the headend to the wrong account, e.g., that of a previous user of the same card, who did not subscribe to HBO or whatever.

That can be fixed by Comcast personnel at their end, but it took me I don't know how many phone calls before I found a person who noticed the problem and arranged for other personnel at their end to fix it. That took about half an hour or so.

The other card would not "pair" properly no matter how many times they sent the necessary signal to "hit" it, and after doing that several times the card became totally non-responsive. I was told these cards have a limit as to how many times they can be "hit." After that, they become permanently "fried."

The final fix came when a technician came to my home and replaced both S-cards with one M-card, which worked fine right away.

The moral of my story: there are some cablecard problems that can be fixed by intelligent people at the headend. There are others which can't be fixed at all.

And some need a service call: An older TiVo HD of mine had a similar problem with not being able to pick up premium channels  on an M-card, this was  and the fix was for a service tech to come to my home and replace a "bad" signal splitter in the input cable line. The original installer could just as easily have checked the splitter once the premiums failed to come in, but instead he left after telling me it "takes a while" before all the channels can be expected to appear.

My experience is exactly the opposite: when the card is functioning right, the splitter is not bad, the setup at the headend is appropriate, etc., the "zap" signal sent from the headend at the instigation of personnel working there brings all the subscribed channels in just about immediately.

Definitely check out the TiVo support website material. It helped me understand terminology like "pairing," even if I couldn't solve the problems I had, all by myself.


----------



## ayman86

Weird encounter with activating my cablecard.

1st Call: Called them about to activate my cablecard as I picked one up from the local office. She said she activated it and would take a few hours to take effect. I knew that wasnt true. I was only getting basic channels. She didnt even ask any details from the tivo

1st Chat: Just told them how should i go about on activating my cablecard. She gave me a number. easy peasy

2nd Call: After a long wait, i told her I want to activate my card. She said she needs to send a hit to my cablecard. She just asked for the serial number to my card. After the hit, she asks me to check a few channels and i told her i do get them. (though initially she thought i could get on demand thru my tivo. lol. i told her the tivo isnt capable of getting on demand). and again she never asked any info from the tivo besides serial number of the cc.

I get all the channels I am suppose to (at least the channels i cared about ESPNHD and CSNHD. i checked for a few more and it seems everything is there).

But one thing I noticed is that I still get "Val: ?"

"Auth:" did change from "MP" to "S" after the hit.

Knowing myself, do I really need to fix the Val issue? I rather not hassle myself if it doesnt affect anything per se.


----------



## cjv2

ayman86 said:


> Weird encounter with activating my cablecard.
> 
> 1st Call: Called them about to activate my cablecard as I picked one up from the local office. She said she activated it and would take a few hours to take effect. I knew that wasnt true. I was only getting basic channels. She didnt even ask any details from the tivo
> 
> 1st Chat: Just told them how should i go about on activating my cablecard. She gave me a number. easy peasy
> 
> 2nd Call: After a long wait, i told her I want to activate my card. She said she needs to send a hit to my cablecard. She just asked for the serial number to my card. After the hit, she asks me to check a few channels and i told her i do get them. (though initially she thought i could get on demand thru my tivo. lol. i told her the tivo isnt capable of getting on demand). and again she never asked any info from the tivo besides serial number of the cc.
> 
> I get all the channels I am suppose to (at least the channels i cared about ESPNHD and CSNHD. i checked for a few more and it seems everything is there).
> 
> But one thing I noticed is that I still get "Val: ?"
> 
> "Auth:" did change from "MP" to "S" after the hit.
> 
> Knowing myself, do I really need to fix the Val issue? I rather not hassle myself if it doesnt affect anything per se.


Check to see if the Encore channels and your premium channels (if you have any of these, anyway) come in.


----------



## ayman86

encore doesnt work and i dont have any premium channels.

ill probably call back to get it fixed but i wont hassle myself too much


----------



## slowbiscuit

If that's the case your Data ID is probably incorrect in their system, doesn't match what the card shows. I had the same problem last year when they started protecting the Encores, Movieplex, and Flix.


----------



## cjv2

slowbiscuit said:


> If that's the case your Data ID is probably incorrect in their system, doesn't match what the card shows. I had the same problem last year when they started protecting the Encores, Movieplex, and Flix.


That is *exactly* how my issue showed up - exactly the same channels. And I had two S-Cards at the time, one set up properly, one not, making it downright crazy to figure out why "sometimes the channels were there" and sometimes... well, yino.


----------



## RayChuang88

Okay, my TiVo HD XL is now offically up and running and is occasionally doing updates to get all the programming information. I've even set it up to await the installation of the mCard CableCARD tomorrow, too. :up:

Question: what will happen to my TiVo box when the Comcast-supplied mCard CableCARD is installed? Will it have to go through the entire rigmarole of going back onto the the Internet through my wireless connection and get the CableCARD compatible digital program guide?


----------



## EvilMidniteBombr

RayChuang88 said:


> Okay, my TiVo HD XL is now offically up and running and is occasionally doing updates to get all the programming information. I've even set it up to await the installation of the mCard CableCARD tomorrow, too. :up:
> 
> Question: what will happen to my TiVo box when the Comcast-supplied mCard CableCARD is installed? Will it have to go through the entire rigmarole of going back onto the the Internet through my wireless connection and get the CableCARD compatible digital program guide?


From what I understand you don't have to even though I did. From what I was told you can go to Messages & Settings > Settings > Channels > Channel List > press Enter.... I did it the hard way.


----------



## ayman86

i had to redownload the program guide when i installed my mcard


----------



## kurtster

I am in the middle of a switch from FIOS to Comcast and have been pretty disappointed so far with trying to get my HDXL activated. Comcast gave me four Cablecards. I've tried two (one at a time) of them and nobody on the phone seemed able to pair either of them to my unit. 

It keeps reading OOB on some of the screens and from what I could find online that seems to indicate that the box and network aren't liking each other.

They insisted a tech come out this Sunday so solve this and I reluctantly caved in and said, "okay" to this, even though there are no places to enter anything on the Tivo screen and I suspect it will be someone reading the same numbers I read off and having it work.

I started Guided Setup thinking that might help but now that I can't activate/pair I can't proceed past that screen. Should I unplug it and restart before they arrive to see if that helps or is that a bad thing to do if you've begun Guided setup?

If this one is so hard to get going, I fear what the Series 3 with its two-card requirement is going to be like.


----------



## RayChuang88

Well, my TiVo HD XL DVR is now running with all the cable channels in my _Digital Basic_ package. :up:

Things seem to be working fine, and picture quality on the HD channels I have are quite good.


----------



## skyline987

kurtster said:


> I am in the middle of a switch from FIOS to Comcast and have been pretty disappointed so far with trying to get my HDXL activated. Comcast gave me four Cablecards. I've tried two (one at a time) of them and nobody on the phone seemed able to pair either of them to my unit.
> 
> It keeps reading OOB on some of the screens and from what I could find online that seems to indicate that the box and network aren't liking each other.
> 
> They insisted a tech come out this Sunday so solve this and I reluctantly caved in and said, "okay" to this, even though there are no places to enter anything on the Tivo screen and I suspect it will be someone reading the same numbers I read off and having it work.
> 
> I started Guided Setup thinking that might help but now that I can't activate/pair I can't proceed past that screen. Should I unplug it and restart before they arrive to see if that helps or is that a bad thing to do if you've begun Guided setup?
> 
> If this one is so hard to get going, I fear what the Series 3 with its two-card requirement is going to be like.


Well my experience with my Series 3 was good after the 2nd truck roll. The first tech only installed one card in each box due to an error on the work order. The second tech they sent was their "CableCard Expert" because he used to own a TiVo. He had to call his supervisor to see if it was ok to use 2 m-cards in the same box.

Right now I just received my replacement TiVo and i was going to try to get the phone number for CC activation from the online chat as suggested but after the first session I had I think im going to just shoot an email over to the We_Can_Help email address


----------



## robmfielding

Can I move my cablecard m-card from my old Tivo HD to my new Tivo Premiere with no problems? Or is it paired to some unique id in my Tivo HD?


----------



## cjv2

robmfielding said:


> Can I move my cablecard m-card from my old Tivo HD to my new Tivo Premiere with no problems? Or is it paired to some unique id in my Tivo HD?


It's paired to a unique ID. Doesn't mean you can't move it, just means you're going to need Comcast's help to do so.


----------



## robmfielding

cjv2 said:


> It's paired to a unique ID. Doesn't mean you can't move it, just means you're going to need Comcast's help to do so.


Okay, thanks, I'll need a new card anyway, I just wanted to know if I could get the premiere up and running as soon as I get it.


----------



## wighty

robmfielding said:


> Can I move my cablecard m-card from my old Tivo HD to my new Tivo Premiere with no problems? Or is it paired to some unique id in my Tivo HD?


Actually, I did something very similar about a year ago without any need to involve Comcast.

I moved my m-card from my HDTV slot to my new TiVo HD unit and completed the setup process without any problems. The setup has been working fine ever since...


----------



## pl1

Has anyone else received a letter regarding an increase in rates for the New England region? The letter says that the rate (in my town) is going from $60.15 to $62.45 for Digital Starter effective April 24th. We just had a rate increase in February as well. 

The reason I'm asking is that I'm wondering if this has to do with the fact that I took Comcast up on getting a free digital adapter (which I have no use for at all, but thought I might as well take for free, and if so, I should just return it). Or, is everyone getting another increase in 2 months. They just never seem to stop raising their rates.


----------



## skyline987

robmfielding said:


> Can I move my cablecard m-card from my old Tivo HD to my new Tivo Premiere with no problems? Or is it paired to some unique id in my Tivo HD?


 I'm actually in the process of switching boxes now. I didn't get any help from the phone support but I sent an email to we_can_help @ cable.comcast.com and got a response in 15 min asking for a phone number to call me at.


----------



## b_scott

wighty said:


> Actually, I did something very similar about a year ago without any need to involve Comcast.
> 
> I moved my m-card from my HDTV slot to my new TiVo HD unit and completed the setup process without any problems. The setup has been working fine ever since...


many times it works fine. If you have premium movie channels, you may need to re-pair though.


----------



## kurtster

Well the tech came to the house and as I suspected, he didn't do anything I couldn't have done. He read the same numbers to someone on the phone that I did but they did it for him and not for me. I think it blows that Comcast involves a technician and wastes customer time arranging a service call for something that is 100&#37; user serviceable. What a waste of time and resources.

Now that the whole house is moved from FIOS to Comcast, I'm pretty impressed. They've saved me $1700 over two years by switching.


----------



## rxcats

I just upgraded my Limited Basic to Digital Economy with HD today and had an M-card installed in my TiVO. Here in San Francisco, they will not give you an M-card to install yourself so someone has to come to your home to do it. 

The Limited Basic had gone up to $21.29/month in my area and Digital Economy (a new tier) was only $29.95/month. This is not a promotional offer, so I don't have to worry about it doubling in 6 months. The addition of HD is $7.00/month. 

My problem is that I am not getting all of the HD channels I should be getting. I first tried Comcast chat which was USELESS. I then called Comcast and the representitive said that it should be working based on her end. They do have me down as Digital Economy AND HD. She tried to resend some signal to the M-card but to no avail. She had me check several channels that she is certain I should be getting, but they are not coming through. I rebooted my TiVO and did the channel search thing where it looks for available channels 2 times. I am getting more channels than I thought I would (Comcast did not know what the exact line-up would be with this new tier), but the only HD channels I am getting are the regular network stations which I am also able to get OTC from Sutro Tower anyway. The HD channels I SHOULD be getting show up on the channel list on TiVO and show 100&#37; signal, but the screen is grey. 

Anyone have similar issues? Any ideas?


----------



## cjv2

rxcats said:


> I just upgraded my Limited Basic to Digital Economy with HD today and had an M-card installed in my TiVO. Here in San Francisco, they will not give you an M-card to install yourself so someone has to come to your home to do it.
> 
> The Limited Basic had gone up to $21.29/month in my area and Digital Economy (a new tier) was only $29.95/month. This is not a promotional offer, so I don't have to worry about it doubling in 6 months. The addition of HD is $7.00/month.
> 
> My problem is that I am not getting all of the HD channels I should be getting. I first tried Comcast chat which was USELESS. I then called Comcast and the representitive said that it should be working based on her end. They do have me down as Digital Economy AND HD. She tried to resend some signal to the M-card but to no avail. She had me check several channels that she is certain I should be getting, but they are not coming through. I rebooted my TiVO and did the channel search thing where it looks for available channels 2 times. I am getting more channels than I thought I would (Comcast did not know what the exact line-up would be with this new tier), but the only HD channels I am getting are the regular network stations which I am also able to get OTC from Sutro Tower anyway. The HD channels I SHOULD be getting show up on the channel list on TiVO and show 100% signal, but the screen is grey.
> 
> Anyone have similar issues? Any ideas?


Suggest you start here: TiVo Support page on CableCARD troubleshooting

Ten to one your card is not properly paired. But the article will help you figure that out.


----------



## rxcats

cjv2 said:


> Suggest you start here:CableCARD troubleshooting (can't include link due to being a new poster/rxcats)
> 
> Ten to one your card is not properly paired. But the article will help you figure that out.


Thanks for the info. I indeed found the problem. The Conditional Access screen has an error. It reads Auth:MP when it should be Auth:S. Troubleshooting says this means a message that is supposed to be in the activation stream coming from the headend is missing. I am not sure what this means, but at least it is an explanation. The troubleshooting guide says this is an issue I must contact the cable provider (Comcast) about.


----------



## cjv2

rxcats said:


> Thanks for the info. I indeed found the problem. The Conditional Access screen has an error. It reads Auth:MP when it should be Auth:S. Troubleshooting says this means a message that is supposed to be in the activation stream coming from the headend is missing. I am not sure what this means, but at least it is an explanation. The troubleshooting guide says this is an issue I must contact the cable provider (Comcast) about.


Yep.

If you're getting nowhere with the locals/phone, drop an email to [email protected]. That's a national escalation point and they deal with folks who are having CableCARD setup/activation issues quite well, even when they still have to pull the locals back in to get it right.


----------



## a68oliver

rxcats said:


> She had me check several channels that she is certain I should be getting, but they are not coming through.
> 
> (Comcast did not know what the exact line-up would be with this new tier), but the only HD channels I am getting are the regular network stations which I am also able to get OTC from Sutro Tower anyway. The HD channels I SHOULD be getting show up on the channel list on TiVO and show 100% signal, but the screen is grey.


Channels you are not supposed to get will also show up on the channel list and you can measure their signal strength.

I would be absolutely certain about what channels are in the Digital Economy Tier.

BTW, once you installed cablecards, I thought it disabled the channel search function for cable channels. OTA channels are still searchable. Something doesn't sound right here.


----------



## cjv2

a68oliver said:


> BTW, once you installed cablecards, I thought it disabled the channel search function for cable channels.


As I recall, the last time I did a channel search there was an option for cable still sitting there (and I had two S-Cards at the time). But I didn't actually tell the Tivo to try it for cable, so don't know what would have happened.


----------



## skyline987

cjv2 said:


> As I recall, the last time I did a channel search there was an option for cable still sitting there (and I had two S-Cards at the time). But I didn't actually tell the Tivo to try it for cable, so don't know what would have happened.


The options still there but if you select it it tells you its only for use with OTA and regular cable and not cablecards/digital


----------



## rxcats

The frustration continues. Today I called the Comcast technical support again and got a different technician. He didn't verify who I was or anything, but told me I only get basic network HD on that tier (Digital Economy). He did not instill confidence. If what he says is true, I will immediately downgrade back to Limited Basic without HD. I have an M-card now so I suppose I should be able to get network HD through cable anyway and if not I can get them OTA. I sent the following to the we-can-help email given (thanks). 

Hello,

I had an M-CABLEcard installed and upgraded to Digital Economy with HD (from Basic Limited) yesterday. I am getting all of the Digital Economy channels I believe I am supposed to get, however the only HD channels I am getting are the network stations I would get anyway OTA from Sutro Tower. These channels also showed up when I had regular Basic Limited (without adding HD), but they did not show up on the TiVO programing guide at that time since I didn't have an M-card.

Yesterday I called Comcast and was told I should be getting more channels than that with Digital Economy/HD; she had me check several stations including 738 (USA-HD); she stated that on her end, that should be coming through. The service technician then tried to send some signal to the M-card remotely; that didn't do anything either. I was then told to reboot my TiVO; I have rebooted it twice now and scanned channels twice. The situation is still exactly the same. I get the programing information and TiVO says I am getting 100% signal, but I get only a grey screen just like I would get on an unsubscribed station like HBO.

I called Comcast again today and the person (different person today) said I am only entitled to get the regular network HD stations on Digital Economy. I don't know what happened between today and yesterday that suddenly I am entitled to no extra HD stations when paying an extra $7.00/month for them. The person today did not ask for any information to verify my account, etc so I am not sure he really looked into it properly.

Today I tried to find out what I could on a TiVO trouble shooting forum. I believe I found the problem. The Conditional Access screen on my TiVO looks like the one below, but mine says AUTH:MP instead of AUTH:S. According to this troubleshooting guide, "means that a message that is supposed to be in the activation stream coming from the headend is missing."

Please help me get to the bottom of this before I get so frustrated that I just cancel the whole thing.

Thank you,

XX

I don't know how to attach the image of the Conditional Access screen to this post, but I was able to email it.


----------



## actorguy1

Comcast just added new HD channels last Wednesday and Tivo has still not updated programming information for the new channels. What kind of time frame should I expect? Thanks


----------



## a68oliver

actorguy1 said:


> Comcast just added new HD channels last Wednesday and Tivo has still not updated programming information for the new channels. What kind of time frame should I expect? Thanks


You should expect last Wednesday.

Considering that Nat Geo Wild launched on Monday and my Tivo updated the channel list on Monday to include it, it should have already updated. My Tivo usually gets updates for new channels on the day of the addition.

You have waited long enough so it is time that you report the problem. You can report the missing channels on the Tivo Report a Lineup Issue form at http://www.tivo.com/setupandsupport/contactsupport/lineup_tool.html You may also want to check to see if the channel is listed at http://www.zap2it.com/

Zap2it is run by Tribuned Media, the Tivo program data provider.


----------



## cjv2

actorguy1 said:


> Comcast just added new HD channels last Wednesday and Tivo has still not updated programming information for the new channels. What kind of time frame should I expect? Thanks


If you are talking about routine addition of channels, what a68oliver said. If you are talking about the World Of More rollout landing in your area, you may need to change your channel lineup manually. We've had to do that in Atlanta.


----------



## Dubfire

Just got off the phone with Comcast and to my surprise they want to charge me 16.95 a month for the M-Card and 39.95 to install it. When I asked why - the rep told me it was considered an upgrade hence the 39.95 fee for the truckroll. I asked why the monthly fee when the website says that the 1st cable card is free and she advised because I'm a triple play customer - she could drop it down to $10. I get the sense I'm being ripped off.

I live in WPB, FLorida.


----------



## cjv2

Dubfire said:


> Just got off the phone with Comcast and to my surprise they want to charge me 16.95 a month for the M-Card and 39.95 to install it. When I asked why - the rep told me it was considered an upgrade hence the 39.95 fee for the truckroll. I asked why the monthly fee when the website says that the 1st cable card is free and she advised because I'm a triple play customer - she could drop it down to $10. I get the sense I'm being ripped off.
> 
> I live in WPB, FLorida.


You *are* getting ripped off - at least for the monthly fee. Don't know about that truck roll/"upgrade" bit. May vary by locality. I'd still pitch a minor fit over it, though, if someone tried to run that on me.

Three options: (a) call back and talk to someone with a clue, (b) try talking to someone online via the website, or (c) email [email protected].

Personally, I'd recommend (c). They're going to know more and will be more interested in helping you.


----------



## Dubfire

cjv2 said:


> You *are* getting ripped off - at least for the monthly fee. Don't know about that truck roll/"upgrade" bit. May vary by locality. I'd still pitch a minor fit over it, though, if someone tried to run that on me.
> 
> Three options: (a) call back and talk to someone with a clue, (b) try talking to someone online via the website, or (c) email [email protected].
> 
> Personally, I'd recommend (c). They're going to know more and will be more interested in helping you.


I emailed we can help and got a reply in less than 5 mins. Thanks.


----------



## cjv2

Dubfire said:


> I emailed we can help and got a reply in less than 5 mins. Thanks.


Awesome! :up:


----------



## jtreid

rxcats said:


> Thanks for the info. I indeed found the problem. The Conditional Access screen has an error. It reads Auth:MP when it should be Auth:S. Troubleshooting says this means a message that is supposed to be in the activation stream coming from the headend is missing. I am not sure what this means, but at least it is an explanation. The troubleshooting guide says this is an issue I must contact the cable provider (Comcast) about.


I had the same exact problem and I had a tech come out and tell me the CSRs work from a flowchart and when they hear cable card they flip to the section in their book and go down a list. He said in the future that would not be necessary assuming everything is entered correctly. He said just tell them to "Give the card a maintenance hit followed by a refresh. That's all they need to do."

That's what he did and it took 2 minutes for all my HD to show up.

Good luck.


----------



## jtreid

Dubfire said:


> Just got off the phone with Comcast and to my surprise they want to charge me 16.95 a month for the M-Card and 39.95 to install it. When I asked why - the rep told me it was considered an upgrade hence the 39.95 fee for the truckroll. I asked why the monthly fee when the website says that the 1st cable card is free and she advised because I'm a triple play customer - she could drop it down to $10. I get the sense I'm being ripped off.
> 
> I live in WPB, FLorida.


Remember, if you are *adding *the mcard to your account, you will pay an additional outlet fee and with that fee comes the one free card. Depending on what features you have, that charge can vary. Perhaps the $16.95 is just the additional outlet fee.


----------



## LoneWolf15

Hey guys (and gals), a question--

What is the minimum Comcast digital package to qualify for a single M-type Cablecard? I'm getting conflicting information, and I'm suspicious that it's just reps trying to upsell me. I'm only planning on getting Digital Economy or Digital Starter, but the rep I spoke with was telling me I'd need to get the 150-channel (I believe Preferred) package, which I think is garbage.

Our household would be defined as single-outlet. I have one TV, I currently have Comcast internet and their ultra-basic (analog) cable, but my Tivo PXL is on the way, so I need to figure this out.


----------



## cjv2

LoneWolf15 said:


> Hey guys (and gals), a question--
> 
> What is the minimum Comcast digital package to qualify for a single M-type Cablecard? I'm getting conflicting information, and I'm suspicious that it's just reps trying to upsell me. I'm only planning on getting Digital Economy or Digital Starter, but the rep I spoke with was telling me I'd need to get the 150-channel (I believe Preferred) package, which I think is garbage.
> 
> Our household would be defined as single-outlet. I have one TV, I currently have Comcast internet and their ultra-basic (analog) cable, but my Tivo PXL is on the way, so I need to figure this out.


Suggest you email the folks at [email protected] to find out. That said, Comcast is in the process of killing off analog feeds for everything but the basic channel lineup - they already have in many areas, including mine - and in that situation, *any* digital package effectively requires a CableCARD.


----------



## EvilMidniteBombr

LoneWolf15 said:


> Hey guys (and gals), a question--
> 
> What is the minimum Comcast digital package to qualify for a single M-type Cablecard? I'm getting conflicting information, and I'm suspicious that it's just reps trying to upsell me. I'm only planning on getting Digital Economy or Digital Starter, but the rep I spoke with was telling me I'd need to get the 150-channel (I believe Preferred) package, which I think is garbage.
> 
> Our household would be defined as single-outlet. I have one TV, I currently have Comcast internet and their ultra-basic (analog) cable, but my Tivo PXL is on the way, so I need to figure this out.


I guess it all depends on what's available in your area. Have you looked at comcast.com and checked what packages are available for you? As far as I know, you should be able to get a card without subscribing to any of them if you tell them you need it for the local channels. The most you should have to upgrade to would be the lowest digital tier. Notice I said should. It may be that the rules in your area are different than other areas.


----------



## pl1

LoneWolf15 said:


> Hey guys (and gals), a question--
> 
> What is the minimum Comcast digital package to qualify for a single M-type Cablecard? I'm getting conflicting information, and I'm suspicious that it's just reps trying to upsell me. I'm only planning on getting Digital Economy or Digital Starter, but the rep I spoke with was telling me I'd need to get the 150-channel (I believe Preferred) package, which I think is garbage.
> 
> Our household would be defined as single-outlet. I have one TV, I currently have Comcast internet and their ultra-basic (analog) cable, but my Tivo PXL is on the way, so I need to figure this out.


I have Digital Starter which includes one cableCARD and the price is a couple of dollars cheaper than the normal Digital Stater rate which includes a cable box (the savings there is the lower cost of the cableCARD.) I believe you must have at least Digital Starter to have the cableCARD included in the package. Anything less, and I believe the cableCARD S/B $1.50/mo. But, like everything Comcastic, YMMV based on where you live.


----------



## LoneWolf15

After the first experience I had with Comcast today, it appears the first CSR lied, or at the least, gave me misleading information. She had told me I needed to upgrade to the 150 channel package to get a Cablecard (I believe that'd be the Digital Preferred, one above the Starter package..

I made a second call this afternoon, and rather than requesting a Cablecard, I asked the CSR which digital packages were offered, and how they differed. She was straightforward with me, and listed each package, the monthly fee, and the number of channels. I asked some pricing questions, and she answered them, at which point I decided to go with the base Digital Economy (below Starter) package, and _then_ mentioned I'd need a multistream Cablecard. She looked the plan up to make sure it would qualify for one (she thought I might need to go up to Digital Starter), and it did. She didn't quote me any extra fees, so I believe I'm good there, though I don't know if they'll bill me for the truck roll (required in my area).

I dropped my internet speed to the 12Mbps down/6Mbps up tier instead of the 16Mbps down/8Mbps up tier I had, and in the end, I'm only paying $4 more per month. The truck is supposed to be here Friday afternoon, the day after my Tivo arrives, so I think I'm good. There are some good Comcast employees; my second CSR was very helpful, honest, and didn't try to upsell me on the phone package like the first one did even when she knew I already wasn't very happy. I just wish that Comcast was more consistent across the board.


----------



## jonbatlanta

Sunday, I was able to pick up a Premiere XL at Best Buy here in Atlanta. Since I was upgrading from a TiVo HD with expander, I just took the card out of my HD and moved it to the Premiere.

After my first call to Comcast, I was receiving everything except my premium channels. Four more phone calls and 3 hours later (plus an hour on web chat), I finally gave up and scheduled a truck roll, despite my trying to tell the 4 reps I talked to that all the tech would do is show up and make a phone call, I knew what I was talking about, and if they would just direct me to the right person it would save me time and the inconvenience of taking off work, and save them money, a win-win.

The tech came out today, and just as I thought, he pulled up the CableCard screen (luckily he was very familiar with TiVos), made a 2 minute phone call to give whoever was on the other end my new host number, and within less than a minute I had my HBO and Showtime back. He gave me his phone number so I could call him personally if I ever had another issue with the card, and said he would call the right person and get it fixed.

It's incredibly frustrating to be so inconvenienced for something that took the tech all of 2 minutes, and could have easily been taken care of via the phone with the right person. Optimistic, I know, but I hope Comcast figures out there are better and easier ways of handling the CableCards.


----------



## jmpage2

It is super frustrating. All Comcast has to do to fix this is set up a simple web screen through the accounts section of their website that will show you the Cable Cards on your account and let you pair them to a different device.

If you swap a box out, etc, you could just go there and update it yourself and they wouldn't have to do anything. It would probably save them quite a bit of coin.


----------



## Atomic Taco

LoneWolf15 said:


> What is the minimum Comcast digital package to qualify for a single M-type Cablecard?


As others mentioned, areas vary, but I have a card on limited cable (many reps will try and tell you that this is an analog package but it is *not*). I get everything except the Discovery Channel in HD. It's $12.55 a month and there is no charge for a CableCARD. Comcast should not charge you for a card regardless of what package you have, because their own FAQ states that one card is included in each outlet fee.


----------



## Atomic Taco

jmpage2 said:


> All Comcast has to do to fix this is set up a simple web screen through the accounts section of their website that will show you the Cable Cards on your account and let you pair them to a different device.


It's not quite that simple. The database that contains authorizations might be in a format that's not easy to interface with a webserver, and likely there are hundreds or thousands of databases across the country at each headend.
If I was a cable operator, I wouldn't want my customers randomly throwing equipment on my system. I'd want to know what they're doing with it and where the equipment came from first.

Yes, Comcast is big and evil, and yes, they make us jump through hoops that seem inconvenient for customers. But remember, they're running a business, and last I checked it was profitable so they must be doing something right.


----------



## LoneWolf15

Atomic Taco said:


> Yes, Comcast is big and evil, and yes, they make us jump through hoops that seem inconvenient for customers. But remember, they're running a business, and last I checked it was profitable so they must be doing something right.


Yes. They're doing something right by getting exclusive franchise agreements with municipalities, cities, and states, so they can make money as the exclusive cable provider. Their only competition within an area is with satellite (Dish Network, DirecTV), and _maybe_ if you're a really lucky user, Verizon FiOS (very limited markets) or AT&T U-Verse (also limited markets, I've waited two years for them to be available in my area of my city, still waiting).

If multiple cablecos were allowed to compete in the same market, I guarantee you that between Comcast, Time/Warner, Adelphia, Charter, and whoever else wanted to enter the fray, someone would become far more streamlined and efficient, their customer service would get better, and pricing between competitors would drop. And whoever did not wouldn't be there very long.


----------



## slowbiscuit

There should be no exclusive cable franchise agreements. Any cable provider can come in and offer service, but none do of course because of the high barriers to entry.

Some areas do have competing cable providers today, you know.


----------



## bicker

There actually are no municipalities that have exclusive cable franchise agreements in force. The 1992 Cable Act essentially declared all such arrangements null and void. For all intents and purposes, such restrictions simply don't exist.


----------



## gothaggis

I have a new TiVO Premiere and the tech failed to get it to work yesterday...was out here for 3 hours.

I've been following this guide: http://support.tivo.com/app/answers...heckingtheOOBorFDCconnectiontothecableheadend

looks like the connection to the cable headend is fine - if i check the network setup screen, the value of 'messages' increases when i exit and come back to it.

Additionally, when I go to the DVR Diagnostic menu, it shows Signal Lock: Yes. I am asusming this means the same thing as OOB Signal Lock. Also on this page it says "CableCARD Association: None" - should that be something different?

However, when I look at the "Conditional Access" menu, it looks different than the one TiVO has on their site for my Motorola M-CARD (https://docs.google.com/viewer?url=...om/euf/assets/files/Moto_MCARD_Activ_auth.pdf)

Mine only has 3 lines...it displays the Unit Address

Encryption is set to DES
Con:No EBCP:Yes Val:? 0x00

According to that TiVO page, it seems that Con should be set to Yes and this page should also possibly display more information. Since it appears the DVR is communicating over OOB, TiVO suggests that the card is not activated...which goes back to probably incorrect setup of my account or something along those lines. Any other ideas?


----------



## riekl

In the 3 hours the tech was working on it did he call dispatch to have them sync the card ? Additional if you aren't seeing a cablecard association, you have a bad card. My guess is the tech brought a S card which will not even be recognized by a premier.



gothaggis said:


> I have a new TiVO Premiere and the tech failed to get it to work yesterday...was out here for 3 hours.
> 
> I've been following this guide: http://support.tivo.com/app/answers...heckingtheOOBorFDCconnectiontothecableheadend
> 
> looks like the connection to the cable headend is fine - if i check the network setup screen, the value of 'messages' increases when i exit and come back to it.
> 
> Additionally, when I go to the DVR Diagnostic menu, it shows Signal Lock: Yes. I am asusming this means the same thing as OOB Signal Lock. Also on this page it says "CableCARD Association: None" - should that be something different?
> 
> However, when I look at the "Conditional Access" menu, it looks different than the one TiVO has on their site for my Motorola M-CARD (https://docs.google.com/viewer?url=...om/euf/assets/files/Moto_MCARD_Activ_auth.pdf)
> 
> Mine only has 3 lines...it displays the Unit Address
> 
> Encryption is set to DES
> Con:No EBCP:Yes Val:? 0x00
> 
> According to that TiVO page, it seems that Con should be set to use and this page should also possibly display more information. Since it appears the DVR is communicating over OOB, TiVO suggests that the card is not activated...which goes back to probably incorrect setup of my account or something along those lines. Any other ideas?


----------



## gothaggis

it's an M-card for sure (says so on it), he brought 2 brand new ones, just in case one was bad (he said he hasn't seen any new bad cards in awhile..he had just come from a successful premiere setup). 

Yeah, he was on the phone with activation (well, in my city they require them to text everything to save on phone charges...so stupid but at least they can verify the numbers are entered correctly). They sent the 'hit' over the line..and the people on the other end (not the tech at my house) said everything looked good on their end.


----------



## Atomic Taco

gothaggis said:


> I have a new TiVO Premiere and the tech failed to get it to work yesterday...was out here for 3 hours.


So are they sending another tech out? Sounds like everything is fine with your TiVo, just the card you have never got the activation signal. Did the tech work for Comcast or was he a contractor? Contractors are very bad at leaving without finishing the job.


----------



## gothaggis

he worked for comcast. he was sent out because i had a bad experience the day before with a tech not showing up at all, and the local office flat out telling me a lie that he was running a bit late and had to turn around and get some m-cards because he only had 'bad' ones. 3 hours after scheduled call, still no call from comcast....

anyway, he told me to wait until monday because the good IT techs at the office won't be in until then (have the weekends off) - that the people in on the weekends don't know what they are doing half the time and don't have much experience with cable cards. he left the cable card with me and should be contacting me tomorrow. I just don't want to have to take off of work yet again.


----------



## tazzmission

Anyone have a number at Comcast that I can call about M Cards for my area? From what I was told Comcast does not want to "buy" Scientific Atlanta M-cards because they use Motorola. I live in an area that Comcast took over from Adelphia. I can only get S Cards of which I have 4 already for my two series 3 boxes. I am being told that I can't get an M Card becasue they "simply do not have them" and "will not be buying any" and "they don't work in your area anyway" I say BS, if an S Card works, why would an M Card not work as well??? I am about to call Comcast and tell them I am canceling my service if they don't provide me with an M card. But I don't think they will really care. If I could speak to someone at Comcast that actully knows what they are talking about I might have better luck.


----------



## cjv2

tazzmission said:


> Anyone have a number at Comcast that I can call about M Cards for my area? From what I was told Comcast does not want to "buy" Scientific Atlanta M-cards because they use Motorola. I live in an area that Comcast took over from Adelphia. I can only get S Cards of which I have 4 already for my two series 3 boxes. I am being told that I can't get an M Card becasue they "simply do not have them" and "will not be buying any" and "they don'
> t work in yoru area anyway" I say BS, if an S Card works, why would an M Card not work as well??? I am about to call Comcast and tell them I am canceling my service if they don't provide me with an M card. But I don't think they will really care. If i could speak to someone at Comcast that actully knows what they are talking about I might have better luck.


Email all that backstory to [email protected].


----------



## dswallow

tazzmission said:


> Anyone have a number at Comcast that I can call about M Cards for my area? From what I was told Comcast does not want to "buy" Scientific Atlanta M-cards because they use Motorola. I live in an area that Comcast took over from Adelphia. I can only get S Cards of which I have 4 already for my two series 3 boxes. I am being told that I can't get an M Card becasue they "simply do not have them" and "will not be buying any" and "they don'
> t work in yoru area anyway" I say BS, if an S Card works, why would an M Card not work as well??? I am about to call Comcast and tell them I am canceling my service if they don't provide me with an M card. But I don't think they will really care. If i could speak to someone at Comcast that actully knows what they are talking about I might have better luck.


Contact the Comcast Cares group.

[email protected]
https://twitter.com/comcastcares


----------



## tazzmission

dswallow said:


> Contact the Comcast Cares group.
> 
> [email protected]
> https://twitter.com/comcastcares


I did this on Twitter a while back & it was a joke. I'll try again though.


----------



## dswallow

tazzmission said:


> I did this on Twitter a while back & it was a joke. I'll try again though.


Send an email with details.


----------



## tazzmission

dswallow said:


> Send an email with details.


Just did, will see how it goes.


----------



## Mystii

tazzmission said:


> I did this on Twitter a while back & it was a joke. I'll try again though.


I've contacted them via Twitter a couple of times and have been very pleased with the response I've gotten. They are trying to make things work a bit better.

We have a lot of Comcast services, so I tend to get very gripy when things don't go right. When Customer Service gives me non-answers, as they often do, I send a tweet out and really have been happy with the response.

When you tweet, do you direct it to Frank or someone in the comcast cares group or do you try just sending it out?

I currently have a Tivo Series 3 HD (working beautifully and even the install went very well) and a Series II not dual tuning well since they started the whole digital thing. That's annoying but I guess it's going to force us to upgrade this other TV to HD and change out the Tivo too *sigh*


----------



## tazzmission

Mystii said:


> I've contacted them via Twitter a couple of times and have been very pleased with the response I've gotten. They are trying to make things work a bit better.
> 
> We have a lot of Comcast services, so I tend to get very gripy when things don't go right. When Customer Service gives me non-answers, as they often do, I send a tweet out and really have been happy with the response.
> 
> When you tweet, do you direct it to Frank or someone in the comcast cares group or do you try just sending it out?
> 
> I currently have a Tivo Series 3 HD (working beautifully and even the install went very well) and a Series II not dual tuning well since they started the whole digital thing. That's annoying but I guess it's going to force us to upgrade this other TV to HD and change out the Tivo too *sigh*


Sent it to the general Twitter account. Was contacted by ComcastGeorge, ComcastBill & ComcastBonnie, and none of them ever gave me any help.

UPDATE: I just got an email back from Comcast City Desk [[email protected]] asking me for account information.


----------



## Atomic Taco

tazzmission said:


> I am being told that I can't get an M Card becasue they "simply do not have them" and "will not be buying any" and "they don't work in yoru area anyway" I say BS, if an S Card works, why would an M Card not work as well?


All three are valid reasons. If #1 and #2 are actually true, I don't know what you expect to gain by threatening to cancel your service. If they don't have one to give you, they're not going to give you one.

Also, it's possible that Adelphia's headend equipment can't talk to Moto's M-Cards. I don't know enough about cable equipment to know if this is true or not. You should probably search around here and over at AVS to see.


----------



## tazzmission

Atomic Taco said:


> All three are valid reasons. If #1 and #2 are actually true, I don't know what you expect to gain by threatening to cancel your service. If they don't have one to give you, they're not going to give you one.
> 
> Also, it's possible that Adelphia's headend equipment can't talk to Moto's M-Cards. I don't know enough about cable equipment to know if this is true or not. You should probably search around here and over at AVS to see.


Well, the FCC will tell you that they HAVE to provide the M-Card. I pay Comcast enough money each month for them to do whatever it takes to retain me as a customer.

Now, if they do that remains to be seen.

I understand that the Motorola M-Card will not work due to head-end compatibility, but Scientific Atlanta does make M-Cards and Comcast SHOULD provide them to customers that need them.


----------



## Atomic Taco

tazzmission said:


> Well, the FCC will tell you that they HAVE to provide the M-Card. I pay Comcast enough money each month for them to do whatever it takes to retain me as a customer.


Source? If that's true then they need to lower my rates in order to retain me.


----------



## tazzmission

Atomic Taco said:


> Source? If that's true then they need to lower my rates in order to retain me.


Comcast has lowered my rates several times to retain me. Just call and ask. I moved to satellite a few times to get better pricing. Came back to Comcast because DirecTV stopped using TiVo.

I know there is a new DirecTiVo coming and I am very interested to see it.

The FCC does require cable companies to provide both S & M-Cards if that is what the customer requires to use the equipment they choose.


----------



## Atomic Taco

tazzmission said:


> The FCC does require cable companies to provide both S & M-Cards if that is what the customer requires to use the equipment they choose.


You stated you have 2 S-Cards in your TiVos now, so your equipment does not require M-Cards, so they are not required to provide them.
I don't think this is something the retentions department can help with. They pretty much only do billing.


----------



## Ron C

I just had a comcast installer here for an M-card install for my new Premiere. He had a Motorola M card. He had some communication problems with the office and finally got someone who knew what he was doing (supposedly). The installer left after an hour and 2 hours later, the card still did not have the channel line-up downloaded. I called him and he will return tomorrow with 2 cards and will try the install again. I live in Fall River, MA. Is there a problem with the Motorola card being compatible with TIVO.


----------



## Atomic Taco

Ron C said:


> Is there a problem with the Motorola card being compatible with TiVo?


Nope, it should work fine, as myself and hundreds (thousands?) of others use Moto M-Cards with their TiVo DVRs.

Was your TiVo able to tune to all of the channels you pay for? If so, then the card is working fine and you probably don't have the correct lineup selected on the TiVo. TiVo Central --> Messages and Settings --> Settings --> Channels --> Channel List. If that's not your lineup, press Enter. It might not be a bad idea to run through this again (if you're receiving channels correctly) because it will force the TiVo to load the most current lineup and guide information.


----------



## drhankz

Ron C said:


> I just had a comcast installer here for an M-card install for my new Premiere. He had a Motorola M card. He had some communication problems with the office and finally got someone who knew what he was doing (supposedly). The installer left after an hour and 2 hours later, the card still did not have the channel line-up downloaded. I called him and he will return tomorrow with 2 cards and will try the install again. I live in Fall River, MA. Is there a problem with the Motorola card being compatible with TIVO.


If he was an experienced INSTALLER he would have come with more
than one M-Card - the M-Cards are better than the old S-card but not
by that much.

If you read the manual and TiVo website instructions, you should have
your TiVo up and running days ahead of any Cable Card Install.


----------



## b_scott

FYI, make sure you give them the Host ID and the Cable Card S/N.

The Host ID will change with each Tivo/slot combo, even in the same system (HD). Every time it's put in a new slot it re-calculates a unique ID. That was my issue, twice. Host ID is the key.


----------



## gothaggis

b_scott said:


> FYI, make sure you give them the Host ID and the Cable Card S/N.
> 
> The Host ID will change with each Tivo/slot combo, even in the same system (HD). Every time it's put in a new slot it re-calculates a unique ID. That was my issue, twice. Host ID is the key.


Are you saying if I put in an m card into my TiVo, look at the host I'd, then remove it and put it back in again, there will be a new host Id?


----------



## Atomic Taco

gothaggis said:


> Are you saying if I put in an m card into my TiVo, look at the host I'd, then remove it and put it back in again, there will be a new host Id?


Shouldn't be; that defeats the purpose of having a Host ID. Like a MAC address, Host IDs should be unique to each device.

That definitely was not the case for me. I popped the card in and out and the Host ID never changed. Would've been nice if it did since that Host ID was assigned to someone else's account, which prevented me from activating my card.


----------



## cjv2

gothaggis said:


> Are you saying if I put in an m card into my TiVo, look at the host I'd, then remove it and put it back in again, there will be a new host Id?


That's what he's saying, yes. There is some convo about it a bit earlier in the thread and the observations about it were surprising to many of us, but quite clear.

Now, in the case of my TivoHD, I have removed S-Cards and put them back without prompting a Host ID change. But when I did the removal, I got a warning message asking if the removal was intentional, and I put the card right back into its original slot without clearing the warning. Maybe that explains the diff between my experience and b_scott's. Either that or this issue is unique to M-Cards.


----------



## drhankz

Atomic Taco said:


> since that Host ID was assigned to someone else's account, which prevented me from activating my card.


In THEORY the HOST ID should never come up on some other account. 
It is suppose to be UNIQUE. It is made that way so you CAN NOT 
take an activated CableCard out of one box and stick it in another box 
and have the account work in that other box.

However - Typo's HAPPEN all the time - that is the biggest problem
MSO's have in getting CableCards to work correctly.


----------



## Atomic Taco

drhankz said:


> In THEORY the HOST ID should never come up on some other account. It is suppose to be UNIQUE. It is made that way so you CAN NOT take an activated CableCard out of one box and stick it in another box and have the account work in that other box.
> 
> However - Typo's HAPPEN all the time - that is the biggest problem MSO's have in getting CableCards to work correctly.


I bought my TiVo used. The previous owner must've used a CableCARD.


----------



## gothaggis

found out my problem (thanks to TiVO support) - turns out since my cablecard shows Con:No on the Conditional Access menu, it means the card isn't activated at the head end. When I told the comcast tech that came out tonight (4th tech in 3 days) he knew exactly what that meant and they are contacting the headend tomorrow to activate it. crazy stuff.


----------



## b_scott

gothaggis said:


> Are you saying if I put in an m card into my TiVo, look at the host I'd, then remove it and put it back in again, there will be a new host Id?


only if you have an HD or S3, and put it in another slot. Each time it gets put into a new slot, it changes. Then put it back in the first slot and it'll be different. Once I had to do that because the ID was already taken.

It calculates it when it's put into a new slot.


----------



## cjv2

b_scott said:


> It calculates it when it's put into a new slot.


Ok, I never tested that. Makes some sense.


----------



## b_scott

there are other static numbers, like the serial number and I think the Cablecard ID. But the HOST ID is volitle.


----------



## Ron C

Thanks for your replies. I think the problem is at the tech's end. One guy put in the wrong number the first time around. The secound tech "fixed" that error but the card still didn't activate. He'll be back tomorrow for another go around with another card. 
PS..I had the channel lineup set up prior and was getting terrific OTA reception.


----------



## tazzmission

Atomic Taco said:


> You stated you have 2 S-Cards in your TiVos now, so your equipment does not require M-Cards, so they are not required to provide them.
> I don't think this is something the retentions department can help with. They pretty much only do billing.


You're missing the point here...

I have (2) Series 3's with (2) S-Cards in each DVR (up and running for two years now)

I now have a TiVo Premiere that REQUIRES an M-Card.

Comcast is telling me they have no M-Cards when I know that is not true. THEY are REQUIRED to have them available for people who NEED them. PERIOD, END OF STORY!!!


----------



## tazzmission

Got a call from Comcast a few minutes ago from the email that I sent to [email protected]. They do in fact have M-Cards and will have one for me on Thursday April 8th for the second attempt at the install.


----------



## Atomic Taco

tazzmission said:


> I now have a TiVo Premiere that REQUIRES an M-Card.


Oh, I didn't know that. Your argument makes a lot more sense now. Keep us posted.


----------



## tazzmission

Now that I have Comcast coming with an M-Card for my Premiere, would there be any benefit to having them replace my (4) S-Cards with (2) M-Cards in my (2) Series 3's while the tech is here?

I don't think so but wanted to check.


----------



## cjv2

tazzmission said:


> Now that I have Comcast coming with an M-Card for my Premiere, would there be any benefit to having them replace my (4) S-Cards with (2) M-Cards in my (2) Series 3's while the tech is here?
> 
> I don't think so but wanted to check.


Series 3's or Series 3 HDs aka TivoHDs?

If the former, you can't. If the latter, and if you are incurring per-card fees, you'll save a small amount of change. No real technical benefit other than removing 2 potential points of future hardware failure.


----------



## tazzmission

cjv2 said:


> Series 3's or Series 3 HDs aka TivoHDs?
> 
> If the former, you can't. If the latter, and if you are incurring per-card fees, you'll save a small amount of change. No real technical benefit other than removing 2 potential points of future hardware failure.


Series 3's. So those only work with S-Cards? I did not know that.


----------



## cjv2

tazzmission said:


> Series 3's. So those only work with S-Cards? I did not know that.


I believe the ability to leverage the multistream capabilities of an M-Card is unique to the TivoHD and Premiere.

That said, if I understand correctly, the Series 3 will accept M-Cards, but will treat them as S-Cards so you wind up needing 2 of them anyway. Don't quote me on that though, think I read it somewhere here in the forum.


----------



## b_scott

cjv2 said:


> I believe the ability to leverage the multistream capabilities of an M-Card is unique to the TivoHD and Premiere.
> 
> That said, if I understand correctly, the Series 3 will accept M-Cards, but will treat them as S-Cards so you wind up needing 2 of them anyway. Don't quote me on that though, think I read it somewhere here in the forum.


this is true. you can use M-cards, but there's no point unless that's all you have. Still need two, in S3.


----------



## GIJoeHole

I bought a new TiVo premiere and have Comcast in Puyallup, WA

I had a few points I just wanted to share.


My first Two M cards were bad, but nobody at Comcast had any confidence with TiVo so it took a long time to diagnose
The easiest troubleshooting step after pairing is to go to the conditional access screen and look for the line that says "Con: Yes EBCP: Yes Val: V 0x06"
If the Val: is not followed by a V it isn't working. It will look like Val: 0x00. Don't let them tell you different, get a new card!
There will be more lines on the conditional access screen after the channel list are updated

The step by step process that should work is:

Insert cable card
Go to the CableCARD options (for installers)
Go to the CableCARD menu
Go to CableCARD pairing screen
The installer will need to tell the 'operator' (for lack of a better term) the cablecard ID, host ID, Data, and card S/N
The operator 'hits' the device twice (whatever that means)
After a few minutes the conditional access screen should show the VAL: V 0xXX described above
You should be all set after that

Also my Harmony 890 seemed to lock up the TiVo premeire until I manually learned every button. So far so good since then.

I will feel good if this post saves 1 person the hours I wasted arguing with uncertain Comcast installers. I went through 3 techs and three cards to get one that worked and it worked the first time as described above with the working card. The tech was in and out in 10 minutes after returning with a valid M card.


----------



## Atomic Taco

Atomic Taco said:


> I'm on the phone now with another rep and I've given him information for pairing. He seems very knowledgeable and we were just discussing the differences between TiVo Series 2 and 3. He got an error that he wasn't familiar with, so I'm on hold for the moment. After some back and forths with his help desk--and I was happy to hold (thank you to Skype for making toll free calls free)--he determined that the card needs to be swapped out. It has something to do their computer thinking that my numbers are/were in use or something like that. I bought this TiVo used, so this afternoon should be interesting. I have an installer scheduled to come out and swap the card for me some time in the next 3.5 hours, will update later.


For those keeping score at home, this situation was resolved later that afternoon by a tech. Turns out my Host ID was on someone else's account, and only a certain office could resolve that, and it appears only the techs have the number to that office.

Anyways, my knowledgeable rep that scheduled the same-day truck roll told me the service call would be free since it was due to a problem on their end. My bill showed up today, $27.99 heavier. A call to Comcast fixed this, but I have a few gripes:
1) It took 2 minutes and 54 second to get placed into the queue. The rest was all kinds of BS: I got greeted by Ben Stien and Shaq (I never understood why they do that) which was a great waste of 5 seconds, and heard a 30 second promo on the Masters being offered in 3D (apparently your TV must use an HDMI cable to view it in 3D) among other crap.
2) The billing rep reversed the charge as a "one-time courtesy". I'm annoyed that I got charged in the first place, and pissed that they reversed it as a courtesy. To me, I understand this as each customer gets one "get out of jail free card" as a way of making you happy enough to not cancel your account. I was told the call would be free, so I'm pissed that I "used up" this freebie, and the fact that they had to sugar coat it as such. Rather than look at the details of the call, she just gave me this one time credit. The moral is my equipment better not go bad, because I understand they charge you even if their equipment fails.


----------



## b_scott

don't let them ever charge you for something that is their fault. I always ask if I'll be charged for a truck roll when it's something I want to fix over the phone, and they say not as long as it's on their end - which it is.


----------



## Atomic Taco

b_scott said:


> don't let them ever charge you for something that is their fault. I always ask if I'll be charged for a truck roll when it's something I want to fix over the phone, and they say not as long as it's on their end - which it is.


He told me when he made the appointment it would be no charge, someone dropped the ball along the way.


----------



## cjv2

Atomic Taco said:


> He told me when he made the appointment it would be no charge, someone dropped the ball along the way.


That "one time exception for our own f***up" business is the kind of thing I would have taken to the we_can_help email address. Even if all I got was an apology out of the deal, it would make me happier.


----------



## skyline987

So after the agony of trying to get cablecards and a tech the knew how to install them (yes it may seem easy but apparently it takes an expert) I got my bill today. $16 charge for the service call, $20 credit for them being late (so really you only get $4 back) and a $35 courtesy credit for some unknown reason which is nice of them. Thats the end of the good news and the rest of my bill seems kinda odd to me.

In my home I have the 2 tivo boxes each with 2 cable cards and one plain digital converter. My bill however reads as follows:

"Digital Classic Additional Outet (Includes 1 Digital Converter @$3.20 and one remote at @.25ea.)(Does not include HDTV Equipment Fee) 
3 @$9.25 each. = $27.75 4/15 - 5/14"

I only have one Comcast Owned box which should be included with my digital preferred plus package so why am i being charged for 3?

"HDTV Equipment Fee
4 @ $6.00each = $24.00 4/15 - 5/14"

This one just baffles me i dont have any of their equipment specifically for hdtv. Theres no such thing as a HDTV cable card vs. a non hdtv cable card. I'm being charged for 4 so im assuming its the cable cards.

"Cable Card Additional Outlet
2 @ 1.50 each = $3.00 4/15 - 5/14"

this charge was expected

"Cablecard Digital Equipment Credit (digital converter @$3.20 and remote control @.25)
2 @ -$3.45 = -$6.90 4/15 - 5/14"
I assume this is because 2 of my boxes in the first statement arent theirs but im still being overcharged for the one thats included in my plan.

Time to write another letter to we_Can_help?


----------



## jrswartz

I have called numerous times to Comcast to ask how much it would be to add one Mulit-stream cable card to my existing service. I currently have one Digital Cable box and two DTAs (the free ones).

I have received three different answers.
1. $1.50 per month plus a one time installation charge.
2. $6.95 per month plus a one time installation charge.
3. We have no M-Cards. It would be $8.45 per single stream card.

I get similar conflicting answers when I ask what it would cost to replace my existing Digital cable box.

*** I have written a note to we_can_help to see if they can give a definitive answer. ***


----------



## Atomic Taco

Quick reply to skyline987 and jrswartz:
*One* CableCARD is included in the outlet fee for each outlet. Some people get charged twice for an M-Card, if you remind them that it's only one card, they'll usually delete the extra charge. If you have 2 cards and tell them they're both in the same device on one outlet, sometimes they'll take off the second charge.

skyline987, they should NOT be charging you for HD equipment. That charge is for a little square box that decrypts channels and has HDMI (and other) outputs. A CableCARD is not HD equipment, and they shouldn't be charging you

jrswartz, theoretically your charges for equipment would go away if you're able to get M-Cards. I picked up my card at an office, and the rep was a ***** so I didn't bother asking her for an M-Card. Turned out the card was "bad" so when the tech came out to replace it, he gave me an M-Card. Out of the 4 he had in his truck, only one was an M.

Both, if they try to charge you more than you should be paying, reference this page, but note the disclaimer.


----------



## tazzmission

Comcast came with two M-Cards. The tech was clueless as to what needed done. The first M-Card was still registered to another user for some reason. So he then tried card number two. That one took but not for about 30 minutes. The person that he called at the head-end did not know what to do. I had to tell them both that they needed the host ID and cable card ID's paired. I got TiVo support on the line and they helped a little. They both gave up and were about to setup another appointment when all of a sudden the card started working. So maybe it takes a while for the card to activate when they enter it in the system.

Anyway, I'm all setup on the new XL thanks to Tom at [email protected]

Tom even called me minutes after the tech left to make sure I was all set.


----------



## cjv2

Atomic Taco said:


> Both, if they try to charge you more than you should be paying, reference this page, but note the disclaimer.


That disclaimer answers one of my questions - first confirm I've seen that there is regional pricing at work. That HDTV Technology Fee hasn't hit my area yet but it has been announced on billing statements in at least 2 geographies that have been discussed in the forum.


----------



## jrswartz

jrswartz said:


> I have received three different answers.
> 1. $1.50 per month plus a one time installation charge.
> 2. $6.95 per month plus a one time installation charge.
> 3. We have no M-Cards. It would be $8.45 per single stream card.
> 
> I get similar conflicting answers when I ask what it would cost to replace my existing Digital cable box.
> 
> *** I have written a note to we_can_help to see if they can give a definitive answer. ***


I received a call back from Comcast today. The call back was very timely and the individual was very helpful.

To add an M-card to my existing services would add the cost of an 'additional outlet' charge of $6.95 per month. That charge includes the first cable card including an M-card. If I replaced my existing digital cable box then there would be no additional charge since either a cable box or cable card is included in the base service.

He also offered to have me call him if I get a Premiere and he would make sure a knowledgeable installer would be assigned.


----------



## skyline987

I got an e-mail back from Vinisha from Comcast yesterday about an hour after sending the email saying they would look into it and contact me. Today I received a phone call from Marie who had helped me with my original problem. She said to her the bill definitely doesn't seem right and she would research it and let me know whats going on.


----------



## timstack8969

First time using Cable Card with comcast digital cable. When I don't subscribe to a channel say "NBA League Pass" it used to have a screen that say's "Not Auhorized" call 1-800-comcast. With the cable card it say's "searching for signal on bottom. Is this normal for channels I don't subscribe to?


----------



## cjv2

timstack8969 said:


> First time using Cable Card with comcast digital cable. When I don't subscribe to a channel say "NBA League Pass" it used to have a screen that say's "Not Auhorized" call 1-800-comcast. With the cable card it say's "searching for signal on bottom. Is this normal for channels I don't subscribe to?


That can be normal. I haven't figured out all the ins and outs, but some of the channels I don't subscribe to get the "searching for signal" bit, while others make a CableCard status screen pop up.

However, I have *never* had a message saying call 1-800-COMCAST appear on a channel that wasn't part of my package. On my Comcast DVR, maybe, but not on my Tivo.


----------



## AndyAxel

My Comcast/Tivo saga (skip to the bold if you find the detail too much):

I have had a Tivo S3 for about three years - up until a lightning strike took out the HDMI port on it (and the same surge took out the HDMI switch on my receiver, and on my plasma TV ... ). I was one of the first people in my market to attempt the dual S-Card installation and it was a real headache. Swapped out about five cards before we could get them both to come up properly. The first one I got went in without a problem so we knew it wasn't the cable or the Tivo. That took a couple of truck rolls to resolve.

When the S3 took a hit, I went to Best Buy and found an HD XL which I got for a little of nothing since it was the display unit. I installed it with the old S-Cards and for whatever reason, I was able to see all of my subscribed content with the exception of HBO without re-pairing. The HD XL had a problem with intermittent reboots, so I went ahead and returned it late last week and used the refund to buy the Premiere.

Immediately, I notice that it takes M-Card and not S-Card. Call Tivo - "Hey, is there any way to use an S-Card until I get the M-Card turned up?" Tivo Tech: "SURE!" (But wrong. Call Tivo back to confirm what the previous tech had said after running through guided setup and failing; I was then told that what the previous guy said was BS. Good training, Tivo.)

So. Call Comcast, make sure that they have M-Cards, go out the next day and grab one. Bring it home, put it in the Premiere. Call Comcast, read out the digits, Comcast tech tells me it will take 1 - 24 hours to get this working. They issue a ticket. I call back 8 hours later to check on progress. Comcast says, "Oops, that order didn't go in." They issue a new ticket and try to activate the card with me still on the line. Card won't activate. They say to call Tivo. I call Tivo. Run through all the configuration info, read out some screens, they say to call Comcast back and tell them that the problem is on their end. I call Comcast back and get another tech who works diligently to try to get the card to activate. While I'm working with her, I start seeing QAM messages, so I figure we're making progress, but something on her end won't let her save the changes she made. We schedule a visit for early Monday.

Comcast guy gets here Monday. Run through the whole song and dance again with setting up the Tivo. Tech checks signal levels, everything looks fine, can't get card to activate still. Call Tivo - Tivo says "try another card." Comcast guy checks his truck - he's got four S-Cards but no M-Cards. He goes to get one from another tech nearby. Try next card an hour later. Nothing. Call Tivo again. Tivo again insists that it's the card. We get another card from another tech, another hour wasted. Meantime, the "box drivers" on the headend fail, so they can't send fresh hits out to the card.

All this time, we're not seeing an OOB lock, which I was told early on (during 2nd call to Tivo) is the key to the whole thing.

Comcast tech finally gets a hold of the guy who builds the database at the headend, they're discussing this while I'm talking to Tivo tech support again. I tell the Tivo guy the whole saga, and he says, "well, it took 8 cards for me to get my cable working." I say, "Yeah, well, riddle me this: Do you think it was actually 8 bad cards, or do you think it was the fact that you talked to 8 different people, and the 8th one finally had an effing clue?" He says the latter, but concedes that he doesn't know what's going on here.

Comcast tech (who has now been on this call for upwards of 7 hours, counting trips to procure more M-Cards) finally zeroes in on the OOB lock. "What frequency is that supposed to come in on?" Looking at the DVR diagnostic screens, we see a few that it keeps cycling through. Comcast database guy says, "Try 75025." Tech attaches his meter to the cable, sees -3db at 75025. Gets out an amp and dials it down so that the meter reads 0db. Attaches amp to my cable, immediately acquires signal lock. A minute later, we start receiving the channel map. Card activated.

So. *Very long story much shorter:

1) I had S-Cards working fine in an older Tivo without incident for years.

2) New M-Card should have also worked, but didn't, and never would have because the signal was strong enough for an S3 tuner but not strong enough for the Premiere tuner. We could have kept on swapping M-Cards until doomsday, which was the only advice Tivo was giving.

3) Tivo left me and the Comcast tech to figure all of that out. My guess is that they don't know that their older units were much more forgiving of signal attenuation. *

If we had time, I would have asked to see if any of the other cards we'd tried would have worked. My guess is that every one of them was just fine.

Wonder how many other people are struggling with Premiere installs when they shouldn't have to.


----------



## NashvilleKit

I have a Series3 HD TiVo with 2 S-CableCards that's been working fine for several months until my recent cable upgrade.

I upgraded service with Comcast here in Nashville TN from Digital Starter plus HD (working fine) to Digital Service plus HD and it's all gone screwball now. Several times a day, one of those black-&-gray CableCard status screens pops up and the recorded show I'm watching freezes. The CLEAR button sends the status screen away and after a short pause the video starts up again right where it left off.

Now that's really annoying but the real problem is that about every 2 or 3 days, TiVo crashes jumping to the Powering Up screen. Now I've had re-booting issues in the past but this is different because it doesn't re-boot; it sits on Powering Up apparently forever. The fix is to unplug the TiVo, wait 30 seconds or so and then plug it back in.

If we're out of the house we lose all scheduled recordings and downloads until we return and do this procedure. Maddening!

Looking forward to an upcoming vacation, who the heck do I call? Comcast can be hopeless most times, TiVo's no help at all and Weaknees (where I bought the unit) not much better. I've tried everything on the TiVo site to no avail.


----------



## jrmsp

So, question -- My HDTivo appears to be dead (stuck in the reboot loop, can't get into kickstart, ready to scream)...tomorrow will try divorcing the MyDVR expander and see what happens. At any rate, my old machine has one M card set up by Comcast; if I need to run out and buy a new Premier tomorrow, will I need to have Comcast come out again, or can I just transfer the cc from one to the other? (I have a feeling it's not all that simple)....


----------



## NashvilleKit

jrmsp said:


> ... if I need to run out and buy a new Premier tomorrow, will I need to have Comcast come out again, or can I just transfer the cc from one to the other? (I have a feeling it's not all that simple)....


You are right, it's not that simple, but you SHOULD be able to do it over the phone with Comcast.

Having said that, the last time my Series 3 got stuck in a continual reboot cycle, I put the whole unit (unplugged) on a work table, took the cover off, unplugged the Hard Disk drive cables, replugged them in, put the cover back on, reconnected everything, plugged it in and it worked. I know that sounds crazy but that was months ago and it never failed again until the recent goofy stuff it's doing (see above).


----------



## Videodrome

Comcast just wants to frustrate people over M-card. The whole process should done from the tivo, without having to call or have a visit. The box has a internet connection, so comcast could get the info off the box, without having some bozo having to call from a cell phone, and wait to tell them numbers. Its just so the need for cable gateways. If the user cant do it themselves, then its a failed technology...


----------



## bicker

TiVo does not have any of the capability that you're talking about.


----------



## cjv2

There is buzz in the AVS Forum that Comcast has started encrypting possibly everything but the basic channels in the Atlanta, GA area. Can anyone here confirm/deny?


----------



## Phantom Gremlin

jrmsp said:


> So, question -- My HDTivo appears to be dead (stuck in the reboot loop, can't get into kickstart, ready to scream)...tomorrow will try divorcing the MyDVR expander and see what happens. At any rate, my old machine has one M card set up by Comcast; if I need to run out and buy a new Premier tomorrow, will I need to have Comcast come out again, or can I just transfer the cc from one to the other? (I have a feeling it's not all that simple)....


In my experience, when my expander crapped out it corrupted my TiVo internal disk image as well. I wasn't able to get to the point of "divorcing", because even with the expander unplugged the TiVo wouldn't reboot.

I have since retired the expander and replaced the internal disk in the TiVo. The box has been working fine since (about 2 weeks).

Given that the Premiere is still flaky, you should consider buying an internal replacement disk for your TiVo or DIY if you have another TiVo to copy the image from. If no other image, you can also buy InstantCake and DIY from there.

But you then have to Clear & Delete Everything, which means a truck roll by Comcast to re-pair the CableCARD(s).


----------



## slowbiscuit

cjv2 said:


> There is buzz in the AVS Forum that Comcast has started encrypting possibly everything but the basic channels in the Atlanta, GA area. Can anyone here confirm/deny?


Hasn't happened in S. Cobb yet, I'm still seeing all the SD expanded basics in the 30's and 40's. Looks like their original channel locations in the 80's are gone though, which is probably what the complaints are about. They put dupes of all the SDs in the 30's and 40's when the HD migration was done, probably because that's part of the trapped out range for limited basic. Hopefully they'll stay in the clear there, but I kind of doubt it.


----------



## waltengr

Comcast in Richmond VA has apparently dealt little in cable cards until recently. During my recent Premiere installation, it took three visits to get things working. In each case, the installer had little cable card experience. The problem, from the first, seemed complex: some of the channels that were supposed to be active (Digital Classic level, apparently now called Digital Preferred) were not, e.g. channels 2,3,4,5, 24, 150, etc. No amount of repeating setup made real changes, however some channels would appear after several seconds -- too long for the TiVo to lock them. 

It appeared allmost by accident that the third installer found the problem was that the operator back at the local Comcast office had entered cable card ID for host ID, and vice versa. Once those were changed, everything worked fine. The problem is, not only my own time and inconvenience meeting technicians in a 3-hour period during each of three days, also the time it took for them ... and how much effect that inefficiency must have on Comcast's prices. 
walt


----------



## toddhigg

I Had a cable card install scheduled for Friday 4/16 between 10am-12pm. Of course the guy never showed up. I called Comcast and they said he had been at my house at 10:23 am!! They said he couldn't find me. I said this was impossible, since I was basically looking out my window the whole morning. No phone call, no nothing.

Not only are Comcast techs incompetent, but they are liars, too. I told them I wanted a $20 credit on my account, as per their policy, since he never showed up. They said he did show up, at 10:23 am. I went round and round with them, talked to a supervisor, etc. They said the best they could do was schedule another visit, only seven days later! I already took the day off of work for this.

Another Crap-tastic experience!

I've just about had it. I'm thinking about returning the TiVo. I'm tired of being a slave to the whole Comcast evil empire.


----------



## cjv2

toddhigg said:


> I Had a cable card install scheduled for Friday 4/16 between 10am-12pm. Of course the guy never showed up. I called Comcast and they said he had been at my house at 10:23 am!! They said he couldn't find me. I said this was impossible, since I was basically looking out my window the whole morning. No phone call, no nothing.
> 
> Not only are Comcast techs incompetent, but they are liars, too. I told them I wanted a $20 credit on my account, as per their policy, since he never showed up. They said he did show up, at 10:23 am. I went round and round with them, talked to a supervisor, etc. They said the best they could do was schedule another visit, only seven days later! I already took the day off of work for this.
> 
> Another Crap-tastic experience!
> 
> I've just about had it. I'm thinking about returning the TiVo. I'm tired of being a slave to the whole Comcast evil empire.


Email your experience to [email protected].


----------



## gdondero

4-13-2010 Naples, FL
Hooked up new Premiere XL on Tuesday April 13 2010 and it worked great without cable card. Called comcast who insisted that i needed two cards even when i read the instructions that clearly say one multi stream card. After three so called tech came over to try and get something they made to buy a Premiere XL at their headquarters and try and get the codes to work. Now others have called with new Premiere XLs so this is where i am. No channels 1-101 and spotty HD. Today i was told tomorrow for the fifth time.
frustrated but now going to quit. georgetivo


----------



## cjv2

gdondero said:


> After three so called tech came over to try and get something they made to buy a Premiere XL at their headquarters and try and get the codes to work.


What on earth does that mean? They built something or bought a Premiere or something?


----------



## toddhigg

In the end, Comcast made everything right. They gave me a $35 credit on my bill, plus they let me come down to my local office and pick up a cable card. I installed it myself and we are up and running.

[email protected] did the trick!


----------



## ghuido

General Question to us Comcast CableCard Group.

How many are experiencing CC Bytes issue?

I am in the North East Area and have not had any issues with CC Bytes for anything. I don't have premium channels (E.g. HBO, Showtime, etc ... ).

Just wanted to poll the group and see how's it going. I dread the day Comcast my flag the CC Byte to 1 in my area since it will kill MRV.


----------



## a68oliver

I don't have any CCI Byte issues in central Indiana.

I don't have HBO or Showtime, but do have Encore and Sundance. I do know that Encore and Sundance are copy protected, but everything else appears to be unprotected.


----------



## gardavis

I blogged about my order of an M-Card. Basically, the installers came out twice with S-Cards for my Tivo Premiere. When he came back with the M-Card, installation was quick and painless (according to my wife since I did not take off work for the 2nd install).

Gary Davis
Webguild


----------



## Gavroche

Called Comcast to set up an appointment to get a new cablecard for my premiere today, and was told that I can just come pick it up!

They charge a $15 installation fee to bring it to you, but no fee to pick it up.

Very interesting! This much be a change.

I'm in the San Francisco east bay area...


----------



## bicker

Either a change, or perhaps an small goof.


----------



## Videodrome

bicker said:


> TiVo does not have any of the capability that you're talking about.


Duh, thats what i just explained.


----------



## bicker

And you thought it was important to mention, *now*, that your message and mine, posted less than a half-hour apart *a month ago*, were in agreement?

You're very very strange.


----------



## Videodrome

bicker said:


> And you thought it was important to mention, *now*, that your message and mine, posted less than a half-hour apart *a month ago*, were in agreement?
> 
> You're very very strange.


Thanks for the *complement*.


----------



## pstemari

Back again after a year. Dealing with CableCARD issues is just so much fun. The digital conversion here in South King County whacked all the SD channels from 53-69 a few months ago, but I ignored it since the HD versions were available. Then more and more channels disappeared, with the entire process coming to a head when the HD version of the local NBC affiliate vanished. For the most part, everything appeared to be OK, just no programming on the frequencies associated with the channels. My theory was that the channel map was out of date.

My first contacts with Comcast were useless. The usual crap about "you need a Comcast HD Box to recieve HD channels". The we_can_help email address got me a phone call, but I returned the call twice and never spoke to a real person.

Finally called 800-COMCAST again Thursday night, and they scheduled a truck roll. Chris the tech out of Auburn just left, after spending most of the day wrestling with it.
He swapped the CableCARD, removed a superfluous splitter, and generally waved all the usual dead chickens at the problem. The dispatcher realized that 6-7 other customers were reporting the same problem, and eventually got him connected with someone at the head end who knew something.

Josh the head end guy was able to fix it by checking the settings on the account and pushing various buttons that appeared to clear and reload the channel map, but he wasn't quite certain exactly what did the trick. At the end of the day, however, all the missing channels, plus 5-6 new ones, appeared.

The TiVo CableCARD line was able to convince Comcast it was an issue on their end, but not a lot of help beyond that.

Long story short, if you have disappearing channels, the fix is going to be some combination of head end configuration and cable card hits.


----------



## cranbers

The digital now transition is just happening in frederick, md area. I received some new channels in the 800's, namely 879 Nick hd, spike HD which is the last of the new HD ones coming. I am pretty happy about that.

Does anyone know why comcast is completely duplicating HD channels in 200s and 800's?

I have a premiere and a series 3 HD. After a lot of issues getting the new M card working correctly in both units. Cable cards obviously are not straight forward and not something the tech's and other admins at comcast are used to dealing with, at least not at the customer interface level.

Anyone else have "to be announced" guide data on the 800's with comcast? I have NO guide data for any of the channels starting at 803 on up. I really want to get rid of the NON HD channels, can't really do that without the data showing whats on so tivo can record it right?


----------



## cjv2

cranbers said:


> The digital now transition is just happening in frederick, md area. I received some new channels in the 800's, namely 879 Nick hd, spike HD which is the last of the new HD ones coming. I am pretty happy about that.
> 
> Does anyone know why comcast is completely duplicating HD channels in 200s and 800's?
> 
> I have a premiere and a series 3 HD. After a lot of issues getting the new M card working correctly in both units. Cable cards obviously are not straight forward and not something the tech's and other admins at comcast are used to dealing with, at least not at the customer interface level.
> 
> Anyone else have "to be announced" guide data on the 800's with comcast? I have NO guide data for any of the channels starting at 803 on up. I really want to get rid of the NON HD channels, can't really do that without the data showing whats on so tivo can record it right?


See if you have any alternatives available for your channel lineup. When they transitioned to World of More in my area I had to manually tell the TiVo to use Comcast Atlanta World Of More instead of just plain old Comcast Atlanta. That took care of the guide data concern.


----------



## bareyb

cranbers said:


> The digital now transition is just happening in frederick, md area. I received some new channels in the 800's, namely 879 Nick hd, spike HD which is the last of the new HD ones coming. I am pretty happy about that.
> 
> Does anyone know why comcast is completely duplicating HD channels in 200s and 800's?
> 
> I have a premiere and a series 3 HD. After a lot of issues getting the new M card working correctly in both units. Cable cards obviously are not straight forward and not something the tech's and other admins at comcast are used to dealing with, at least not at the customer interface level.
> 
> Anyone else have "to be announced" guide data on the 800's with comcast? I have NO guide data for any of the channels starting at 803 on up. I really want to get rid of the NON HD channels, can't really do that without the data showing whats on so tivo can record it right?


Seems like this happened here when Comcast added a bunch of new HD channels. Eventually they moved the channels over to the 800's and then disconnected the old ones. It took a couple of weeks but eventually they got it right.


----------



## ps56k

had a Comcast CableCard issue - where my channels 20 - 120 were getting the grey pairing screen (press Clear & goes to channel) 
Tried calling Comcast, and they were no help over the phone, rolled a tech, and she knew nothing about CableCards.

Anyway - detailed all this in another thread in the Series 3 THD area.

But - wanted to share this contact info....

I had stumbled across this Comcast support email address -
[email protected]

Just wanted to follow up on the email thread...
NOW - MELISSA HAS FIXED EVERYTHING - no more grey screen popup

If you think your CableCard is not properly entered with the Comcast folks, 
try sending an email to Melissa...


----------



## JetLaw

I can't get the morons at Comcast in West Palm Beach, Florida to even acknowledge that there is such a thing as an M-Card. An installer came today to install a cablecard and he showed up with a cable box and didn't even know what a cablecard was. I called the mothership of retardation and they were no help whatsoever. How do I get these idiots to bring me a multicard?

Thanks, and sorry for the frustration, but I am just shocked and appalled at the stupidity and incompetence of everyone that I have dealt with from Comcast.

-Josh


----------



## pdhenry

Ask for a "multistream cablecard" and you'll at least have some terms that they can look up...


----------



## cjv2

JetLaw said:


> I can't get the morons at Comcast in West Palm Beach, Florida to even acknowledge that there is such a thing as an M-Card. An installer came today to install a cablecard and he showed up with a cable box and didn't even know what a cablecard was. I called the mothership of retardation and they were no help whatsoever. How do I get these idiots to bring me a multicard?
> 
> Thanks, and sorry for the frustration, but I am just shocked and appalled at the stupidity and incompetence of everyone that I have dealt with from Comcast.
> 
> -Josh


Email the folks at [email protected], and detail your experience. Politely, but succinctly.


----------



## Phantom Gremlin

cjv2 said:


> detail your experience. Politely, but succinctly.


This is very important.

Sometimes when people ask for help, they will drone on and on and on and on about anything and everything. Is there a question in there somewhere? My usual reaction is

tl;dr

Keep it short and sweet.


----------



## JetLaw

I am generally a pretty polite person, and between being a full-time geek and having a law school education, I am in a unique position to describe my experience in detail, and with technical accuracy.

While I regard myself as being a generally polite person, there is nothing that gets me more bent out of shape than paying people when I am better at their job than they are.

Even after explaining to the "installer," what a CableCard was, he was unable to understand the concept. During my subsequent call to the ComCast support line, I was told that multistream cards do not exist in West Palm Beach.

I then proceeded to explain to the operator that such a comment was:

1) Patently false by virtue of the fact that I was LOOKING AT ONE that is installed in the Comcast branded Cisco DVR; and, 

2) A violation of the requirements of the Telecommunications Act of 1996.

Ok. So I admit it. I was pretty heated by the time I went into number two, and was really just trying to make the point to the woman on the phone that I knew what I was talking about, but it didn't help.

I did send an email to the support address suggested in this forum, and to Comcast's credit, I received a response within an hour.

I am still "off the grid at the moment," which is frustrating for me, since I know that all that needs to be done to solve my problem is for Comcast to allow me to keep the multistream card that is currently installed in my Comcast DVR so that I can install it in my TiVo premiere.

Let's just say that "hypothetically," I know for a fact that that card works perfectly in the TiVo. The problem is, it is "hypothetically" if I return the box, they will de-provision the card, and am I back offline.


In my opinion, by making it so difficult for customers to get CableCards, Comcast is undermining the intent of the Telecommunications Act of 1996 by destroying the parity between third-party tuners and DVRs and those leased by Comcast themselves. My primary objective is to resolve my personal issue, but I am probably going to make a genuine effort to bring attention to this problem so that other, less TiVo-dedicated consumers will not be dissuaded from using third-party devices instead of the inferior devices that cable providers over-charge their customers to lease.

Thank you to those in the forum that replied to me. I apologize for the tone of my original post. 

-Josh


----------



## bicker

JetLaw said:


> While I regard myself as being a generally polite person, there is nothing that gets me more bent out of shape than paying people when I am better at their job than they are.


Given how consumer place substantial pressure on providers to keep costs down, we subscribers tend to get the bottom of the barrel assisting us. If the folks assisting us were more qualified, then they should be working for a company that paid better, and doing so because they charge their customers more. Sucks, huh? But that's life. The way it really is. Perhaps not the way we want it to be, but that doesn't matter.



JetLaw said:


> ... I was told that multistream cards do not exist in West Palm Beach.
> 
> I then proceeded to explain to the operator that such a comment was:
> ...
> 2) A violation of the requirements of the Telecommunications Act of 1996.


You are mistaken. There is no requirement that service providers provide, specifically, multi-stream CableCARDs. There is nothing in the law that would preclude them from providing, exclusively, S-cards.



JetLaw said:


> Ok. So I admit it. I was pretty heated by the time I went into number two, and was really just trying to make the point to the woman on the phone that I knew what I was talking about, but it didn't help.


Given what I said above (about these folks being so poorly paid in our society that expecting them all to be experts like some of us are is an unreasonable expectation), it isn't surprising that she wasn't in a position to correct you when you asserting that the requirement was specifically for M-cards.



JetLaw said:


> In my opinion, by making it so difficult for customers to get CableCards, Comcast is undermining the intent of the Telecommunications Act of 1996 by destroying the parity between third-party tuners and DVRs and those leased by Comcast themselves.


You are entitled to your opinion; it is no better or more valid than Comcast's.


----------



## cjv2

JetLaw said:


> Thank you to those in the forum that replied to me. I apologize for the tone of my original post.


No worries here, dude. The only reason I mentioned politeness is that a lack of same sometimes causes implosion of customer service scenarios, even when it's "their fault," and we want you to get your M-Card posthaste


----------



## Videodrome

cjv2 said:


> No worries here, dude. The only reason I mentioned politeness is that a lack of same sometimes causes implosion of customer service scenarios, even when it's "their fault," and we want you to get your M-Card posthaste


i have noticed the same , even though you on the edge, delay, and then deal with them with a calm head. Most of the time they want to help you. But imagine yourself in their shoes.


----------



## Phantom Gremlin

JetLaw said:


> Let's just say that "hypothetically," I know for a fact that that card works perfectly in the TiVo. The problem is, it is "hypothetically" if I return the box, they will de-provision the card, and am I back offline.


Isn't there some sort of seal over the CableCARD, showing evidence of removal?



> In my opinion, by making it so difficult for customers to get CableCards, Comcast is undermining the intent of the Telecommunications Act of 1996 by destroying the parity between third-party tuners and DVRs and those leased by Comcast themselves.


You have to admire Comcast (in a sicko way). They took the FCC's separable security mandate and twisted it around so that they're following the "letter" of the regulations, while thumbing their rear-ends at the "spirit". (Think Monty Python and "I fart in your general direction"!). Since you have "a law school education", I'm sure you appreciate that some of America's finest shysters helped them craft their response.


----------



## bicker

That only would be the case if the "spirit" of the law was what *you personally* want it to have been.

Instead, the law was intended to *balance *the various interests in this matter, that of the CE manufacturers, service providers, and consumers.


----------



## ghuido

Last Christmas I got my In-Laws a TIVO HD. Now Project Cavalry hit their Area and they need to put in a Cable Card on the TIVO HD.

I have done this with both my TIVO HD's that I have at my house but lets just say my In-Laws might not understand this process.

Does anyone know the best way to describe to them (E.g. In Laws) how to call Comcast and get a request for a Cable Card Roll Out. Thanks.


----------



## yukit

I had a perfectly working TivoHD with a M-card.

I attempted to swap the hard drive on Sat, but ended up putting the old drive back in the TivoHD. The original recordings & season pass are still there, but I lost extended HD channels.

I contacted Comcast through online chat, the CSR tried to send the signal to activate/reset the cableCARD, but that was unsuccessful. 2nd try would take 45 mins to reload the channel info. 2 hours later, the extended HD channels are still not working.

CSR suggested a truckroll if this did not work. Any suggestions what I can try before I request a truckroll? I have reprogrammed Tivo to record SD channels for the next few days.

BTW, extended HD channels are working just fine on the other TivoXL, so it does not seem to be the general service issue.


----------



## bicker

I can't help you with the issue you're having, but a question: You said you "attempted" to swap the hard drive... Did you actually try to boot up with the new hard drive in it? If so how did you prepare the hard drive? (That might explain why you would have to re-pair the cards.)


----------



## yukit

bicker said:


> I can't help you with the issue you're having, but a question: You said you "attempted" to swap the hard drive... Did you actually try to boot up with the new hard drive in it? If so how did you prepare the hard drive? (That might explain why you would have to re-pair the cards.)


The new hard drive was prepared in another TivoHD with no cableCARD.
I did boot the new drive to test it, it appeared to work, but the NPL reported a hardware problem. I figured I had to re-pair the cableCARD with the new drive, but I swapped the original drive back in.

If I need to re-pair the card with the original drive, how do I explain that to a Comcast CSR? I thought I did that already.


----------



## drhankz

yukit said:


> The new hard drive was prepared in another TivoHD with no cableCARD.
> I did boot the new drive to test it, it appeared to work, but the NPL reported a hardware problem. I figured I had to re-pair the cableCARD with the new drive, but I swapped the original drive back in.
> 
> If I need to re-pair the card with the original drive, how do I explain that to a Comcast CSR? I thought I did that already.


All you need to do is get it running AGAIN.

Comcast needs to provision the stuff - do not explain anything to Comcast.

Tell them it is a NEW BOX


----------



## bicker

Right, since you booted the new drive in the TiVo (to test it) you need to treat putting the old drive back into the TiVo as if it is a new box.


----------



## Mahty

After upgrading the hard drive in my TiVo S3, I eventually found a Comcast CSR who knew how to re-pair my two TiVo-based CableCARDs.  However, despite my explicit instructions to the CSR to not touch a third, still-paired CableCARD on my account (and in a 5-year-old TV), he somehow managed to cause it to stop working.  Subsequent attempts by a number of other Comcast CSRs failed to get that third CableCARD working again.

Since I have no confidence in the competence of Comcast CSRs, I eventually opted to call a Comcast dispatcher. Unfortunately, he too was unable to get the third CableCARD working.

Here's my question: In his attempt to re-pair the CableCARD, the Comcast dispatcher sent three signals to the CableCARD in the order: Initialize, Hit, Validate. However, I read in one of these TiVo Community threads that the correct signal order should have been: Validate, Initialize, Hit.

Does anybody know what is the correct order? Or, might either order be OK?

Also, the dispatcher did mention that he had seen a good number of Motorola S-cards that were flaky. Perhaps the first CSR inadvertently un-paired a still-working, but flaky CableCARD, after which it could no longer be re-paired due to flakiness. Sound (somewhat) possible?


----------



## Puppy76

Why the FRAK does Comcast get to get away with their incompetence with cable cards? We all know they're doing it intentionally, and it's not legal. Heck, they wouldn't even give me the things for less than $30/month for a pair.


----------



## bicker

First, your assertion that they're doing "it" intentionally is just consumerist clap-trap. You have no way of even beginning to know "their" motivations. Second, the way they're working with CableCARD is legal.

Your anger is misdirected. There are any number of reasonable frustrations you can put together for this, but because Comcast is big and powerful you choose to blame them. Sad.


----------



## yukit

drhankz said:


> All you need to do is get it running AGAIN.
> 
> Comcast needs to provision the stuff - do not explain anything to Comcast.
> 
> Tell them it is a NEW BOX





bicker said:


> Right, since you booted the new drive in the TiVo (to test it) you need to treat putting the old drive back into the TiVo as if it is a new box.


I suspected that might be the case. Good to get a confirmation from people in the know.

Thanks.


----------



## Twylo

I've just had my first ever experience with CableCARD, and it strikes me as pretty weird. Can anyone chime in and say whether this is common?

I'm in the San Francisco Bay Area. After years of having only basic analog cable, I recently moved and upgraded to the standard digital package. I picked up an M-Card at the Comcast service center for self install. It was quick and easy, and cheap. No problems there.

I went through the normal CableCARD setup on my TiVo Series 3, called Comcast and gave them the information they asked for from the grey CableCARD Pairing screen. They tried several times to activate the card remotely, even said that they'd escalated it to the second tier team, but it wouldn't work. So they scheduled to have a tech come out.

This morning, the tech came out. He seemed very knowledgeable about CableCARDs. He ran some diagnostics to confirm the connection was OK (it was), then tried swapping out the card with a new one. That card also could not be activated. Then he swapped it out with a third. That card, too, could not be activated.

Now here's what gets me: He said this was totally normal. He basically said (paraphrasing here), "yeah, this happens all the time. We just have to keep swapping out cards and calling back until we find one that works." So, having run out of CableCARDs to try, he made a follow-up appointment for tomorrow morning.

So, I have to take another three hours off work to wait around and hope that one card in the next batch will work.

This seems less than ideal to me! Is this actually common? Is this how a normal install goes?

I'm not angry, really, just frustrated that it takes so much time out of my schedule to wait for technicians.


----------



## a68oliver

Twylo, that is not my experience.

I have had 4 S-cards installed on two different S3 Tivos and 1 M-card installed on a Tivo HD.

There were always minor glitches in the installation process, but we were always able to get things up and running in about an hour.


----------



## Phantom Gremlin

Twylo said:


> Now here's what gets me: He said this was totally normal. He basically said (paraphrasing here), "yeah, this happens all the time. We just have to keep swapping out cards and calling back until we find one that works." So, having run out of CableCARDs to try, he made a follow-up appointment for tomorrow morning.


Fortunately, in my experience, I had no dud CableCARDs from either Comcast or Verizon.

You said the tech tried a "new" card, but I wonder if it was "factory new" or just new to your install. The big problem with "hanger queen" electronics is it most likely gets put back into inventory, simply to cause problems the next time. So the odds are that Comcast has wound up with a pile of broken CableCARDs that nobody has the authority to scrap or to return for replacement.


----------



## bareyb

Twylo. It's possible some of those cards were actually "good" and they just didn't know how to pair them properly. Is this guy a sub contractor or does he work for Comcast? I found (I live in the Bay Area too) I did much better when I asked for a "Field Supervisor" who has had experience in installing Cable Cards on TiVos. They sent one of those guys out and he got the same (bad) card to work. He said they were doing it wrong on the other end.


----------



## MJGunn

So I was planning to pick up a tivo hd and get a cable card installed since my s2 tivo will be going offline pretty soon, but then I read the posts by jetlaw about having problems getting it set up in palm beach, fl, which is where I am.

Jet, did they ever resolve your issue? Were they unable to provide any cable card, even an S?


----------



## Bort13

I am yet another person bailed out by [email protected] when the call center was unable to help me. I was going to have to wait until Wednesday for a service call, but they got me fixed early this morning (48 hours ahead of time)


----------



## dpawl31

Hey guys, new here.

I have a TIVO HD, and a series 2.

Recently I had comcast change a few things on my account, new channels etc.

Right after the switch - I had issues.

I called comcast, they forwarded me to tivo support. I know it's not the tivo, due to it happening immediately after the switch.

Basically, when not recording anything - both cable cards have all channels.

When one card starts recording, I lose high channels, like everything above 37 or so, on the OTHER card.

We set things to record, a tivo suggestion is recording while we arent home and then are show records BLACK, because the channel is not there.

Any ideas? Think I should call tech support have them refresh or something? I sent a refresh signal via the phone support system and got nothing different.


----------



## Bort13

dpawl31 said:


> Any ideas? Think I should call tech support have them refresh or something? I sent a refresh signal via the phone support system and got nothing different.


quoting yourself is gauche, reposting from here.

Tivo troubleshooting document: 
http://support.tivo.com/app/answers/detail/a_id/137#Troubleshootingactivationandmissingchannelissues

This should help you isolate the problem. Some quick info: there are three values in Conditional Access that matter a lot: *Con:* should be yes (card is configured), *Auth:* should be S or possibly FWK (card is authorized by the cable company), and *Val:* should be V and not ? (the card is paired with your unit). _You may_ have to badger Comcast _phone support_, who will keep throwing you into a "let's compare pairing values" script that culminates in a tech to be sent out. You have to get them to send the proper "hit" to authorize your card.
** both send the hit and have the information correct in the right system ("Inventory").

I recommend you call support and try to get help for a reasonable amount of time. Then, if you're still having trouble, email [email protected]


----------



## benjosevilla

I have a Tivo HD I had for a few weeks now. It has an M card connected to my Comcast service which includes HD channels. Every so often, the grey screen showing the information provided by your cable provider pops up. You have to press the clear button to get out of it an continue watching TV. 
Other than that, it work OK.

does anyone who why this is and if there is a fix.


----------



## Bort13

That happened to me when I wasn't paired properly. Check Messages & Settings, Account & System Information, Cable Card Decoders, <your card>, Cable Card Menu, Conditional Access.

If the *Val:* is ? and not V (*) , you're not paired and you need help from Comcast to do it. If you call Comcast support and tell them about the gray screen, they should have a script to fix it (see Cablecard Pairing, if you need the info from the gray screen). If that doesn't help after a reasonable amount of time, email [email protected] and explain your situation in a short and polite manner.

* also: *Con:* should be Yes and *Auth:* should be S.

second edit: use that email address if the phone support people say you have to have a tech visit.

link from Tivo support: http://support.tivo.com/app/answers/detail/a_id/137#Step6CheckingCableCARDpairingbinding


----------



## jrm01

Over the past five years I have helped with about 20 cablecard installs from Comcast for myself, family and friends. Today I had to get a cablecard for my bedroom THD finally since they started encrypting the clear-QAM channels that I was using.

I called on Tuesday, scheduled it for Thursday. He showed up with the card and we were completely setup and finished in five minutes. The surprising thing to me was that he put the card in TiVo (well, I did) called his office and then hung up saying that it was done. They have a system now that will read the serial number, host and data-id from the card and put it in the pairing system. Send an Authorization hit and all is done.

I know that it's not the same everywhere, but here in Pittsburgh it's so easy even a Comcast Tech can do it.


----------



## benjosevilla

jrm01 said:


> Over the past five years I have helped with about 20 cablecard installs from Comcast for myself, family and friends. Today I had to get a cablecard for my bedroom THD finally since they started encrypting the clear-QAM channels that I was using.
> 
> I called on Tuesday, scheduled it for Thursday. He showed up with the card and we were completely setup and finished in five minutes. The surprising thing to me was that he put the card in TiVo (well, I did) called his office and then hung up saying that it was done. They have a system now that will read the serial number, host and data-id from the card and put it in the pairing system. Send an Authorization hit and all is done.
> 
> I know that it's not the same everywhere, but here in Pittsburgh it's so easy even a Comcast Tech can do it.


Mine was not properly paired when I first brought it home and called them to register it. Although my THD was working properly, I occassionally got the grey screen I reported earlier. So I called Comcast again. He had me read off the number in the back of the Mcard, the host and data-id and that was it. Of course I had to redo the guided setup. They do not require a truckroll in our area for cablecard install


----------



## Luis214

Quick question. I have a Tivo HD series 3 with 2 cablecards installed from Comcast. Can I remove the cablecards and put them in a different Tivo HD series 3 and have it work properly? Or does Comcast need to come out and reset the cards? This is assuming I transfer service from one tivo to the other as well. Thanks!


----------



## cjv2

Luis214 said:


> Quick question. I have a Tivo HD series 3 with 2 cablecards installed from Comcast. Can I remove the cablecards and put them in a different Tivo HD series 3 and have it work properly? Or does Comcast need to come out and reset the cards? This is assuming I transfer service from one tivo to the other as well. Thanks!


Comcast will need to re-pair the cable cards with the new Tivo. Whether that requires a visit to the site or this is something you can handle over the phone depends completely upon how they handle things in your area (here in Atlanta, it would mean a tech visit, even though all they would do is read the new Tivo info to some guy on the other end of the phone that you can't call yourself).


----------



## Gene Plantz

Luis214 said:


> Quick question. I have a Tivo HD series 3 with 2 cablecards installed from Comcast. Can I remove the cablecards and put them in a different Tivo HD series 3 and have it work properly? Or does Comcast need to come out and reset the cards? This is assuming I transfer service from one tivo to the other as well. Thanks!


I did it here in Chicago. Hoping to not have to call them.

What I found is I get all the "non-special" channels but none of the movie channels my paid plan covers. So, I get the locals (HD), A&E, BRAVO, DSC, HISTORY (even in HD if they have that flavor), all that kind of stuff. I guess I need to call them to get the cablecard re-paired so it (the Tivo) is known on my account and will allow the movie channels.


----------



## cjv2

Gene Plantz said:


> What I found is I get all the "non-special" channels but none of the movie channels my paid plan covers. So, I get the locals (HD), A&E, BRAVO, DSC, HISTORY (even in HD if they have that flavor), all that kind of stuff. I guess I need to call them to get the cablecard re-paired so it (the Tivo) is known on my account and will allow the movie channels.


Bingo, you got it. Any encrypted channels are going to require proper pairing. The others, not so much.


----------



## benjosevilla

Gene Plantz said:


> I did it here in Chicago. Hoping to not have to call them.
> 
> What I found is I get all the "non-special" channels but none of the movie channels my paid plan covers. So, I get the locals (HD), A&E, BRAVO, DSC, HISTORY (even in HD if they have that flavor), all that kind of stuff. I guess I need to call them to get the cablecard re-paired so it (the Tivo) is known on my account and will allow the movie channels.


Although you may get channels, if it is not paired properly, you may get the intermittent grey screen. Very annoying. You may not get all the channels you are entitled too as well. So have it paired properly.


----------



## Luis214

benjosevilla said:


> Although you may get channels, if it is not paired properly, you may get the intermittent grey screen. Very annoying. You may not get all the channels you are entitled too as well. So have it paired properly.


Thanks all for your help. I have an appointment scheduled on Sunday, so if it doesn't work when I make the switch on Saturday, I should be covered. I appreciate all the quick responses!

On a side note, can I still watch shows on the HD DVR that doesn't have cable cards in it? Not record any, just watch what's already on there.


----------



## jasonrene

Man, am I glad this forum exists. I'm going to share my rather long story in the hopes that others may benefit from learning about what I experienced.

I signed up for Comcast Triple Play here in Chicago, but I wanted to return to my beloved Tivo experience (since the software on Comcast DVR boxes is so sluggish and un-fun.) I purchased a new Premiere Tivo Series 4, and in anticipation of what was to come, I researched similar customer experiences, including this forum.

I obtained my M-Card from North Avenue and attempted to perform a self-install. Not surprisingly, the Tivo Guided Setup failed when trying to obtain channels from Comcast. Upon browsing the cableCARD settings, it was easy to see that the cableCARD was not properly paired. I contacted Tivo support, and after 2 calls they confirmed that the "Val" setting on the "Conditional Access" screen having a "?" value indicated that the cableCARD was not paired properly on Comcast's side.

I spoke to 3 different Comcast tech support reps, once even while having a Tivo support rep on 3-way. Even with the Tivo rep being able to provide detailed, technical guidance to the rep as to what values to confirm, the Comcast reps were completely clueless. Every tech support rep there suggested that only field technicians can do cableCARD installs; some even suggested that it was impossible for someone to pick up a cableCARD in person to do a self-install (of course, it is not.) The tech support people gave up and scheduled a field tech to come out 2 days later.

Late that night, after about 7 hours of dealing with this with no luck, I decided to email we_can_help @ cable.comcast.com, since some forum members here mysteriously suggested that they have had success by sending an email there. At 1 AM I received an email from a Comcast employee's Blackberry, apologizing for my experience and ensuring me he would look into it the following day. It seems that email address goes to high-level support group in Comcast Corporate in Philadelphia. The following day, that employee obtained the Host ID, Data, and Unit Address values from me so that he could configure it properly on Comcast's side.

Here's where it gets really interesting. It didn't work, even after he sent the proper signals to the card. When I got home from work that night, I had no choice but to keep the appointment with the field tech the following day.

Before the field tech arrived, the employee from Philadelphia called me and suggested I repeat Guided Setup and re-seat the M-Card in order to save some time with the field tech. When the field tech arrived, we had about 20 minutes left to go. The field tech was nice enough, joked about how no tech support has ever been able to get a cableCARD working in his experience, and he noted how he sometimes has to go through a half-dozen cards before even he can get one working. Yet - and this is the part that I still can't believe - HE DIDN'T EVEN HAVE ANY SPARE CARDS WITH HIM! (Yes, he even showed me his work order, which said in big bold letters "CABLECARD PAIRING ISSUE".) If the card I had was a dud, he would have to have his supervisor come out and bring him a card, and his supervisor was 2 hours away. He suggested he could leave and come back before 4pm, but I had to go to work until 5pm. The repeat of Guided Setup didn't work, and so the only thing the field tech did was schedule another appointment for me on the first available appointment that fit my work schedule - 4 days later.

I called the employee in Philadelphia and told him the story. He was livid that the tech showed up without any spare cards to troubleshoot the issue. He assured me he would get the problem fixed today for me, no matter what. I explained I wouldn't be home til about 5:30, and he said no problem.

On my way home, I got a phone call from another Comcast representative, who told me that they had found the configuration problem on their end. When I got home, sure enough, everything was working beautifully.

Interestingly, while their system indicated that my card was now properly paired with my Tivo, they actually had the wrong "head end" information in their system for my card. Essentially, the card provided to me was set to receive data from an area of Chicago in which I did not live.

I'm very thankful for this forum for having pointed me to that email address that put me in touch with someone who took ownership of the issue and ultimately got me up and running. Comcast clearly needs to improve training for their tech support staff, and they need to ensure that field techs arrive prepared to truly troubleshoot the calls to which they're deployed. However, Comcast still clearly has some dedicated employees who care about their customers and will see to it that they get the service they have purchased.

I hope that by sharing this story with the forum, others may benefit from the knowledge and not have to go through what I did.


----------



## Phantom Gremlin

jasonrene said:


> However, Comcast still clearly has some dedicated employees who care about their customers and will see to it that they get the service they have purchased.


The Comcast email address has been an incredible resource for many many people. Now you need to move to a Frontier area and then find someone who can fix Frontier's CableCARD issues. 



> I hope that by sharing this story with the forum, others may benefit from the knowledge and not have to go through what I did.


I think your story was quite enlightening. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Puppy76

I still think that nonsense is by design. They SHOULD offer to let you pick them up or mail them to you, and then they SHOULD let you activate them online or over the phone, and it SHOULD work flawlessly the first time.

Since none of those are typically the case, I'm inclined to think they just want this as painful as possible. What they don't seem to get is at least for some of us, we'll just leave...


----------



## breecat

Wow, this is kind of a scary thread for someone who's planning to install a Tivo HD, downgrade my Comcast to digital basic (my free HBO/DVR period is ending) and get 2 cards installed. 

I'm in Chicago, and I called them the other evening just to price check. The girl said it's just $1.50 a month for 2 cards, which is nice. She said I can have someone come out to install them and pick up their DVR. She didn't say anything about the service charge for the install, but I forgot ask too. My cheap HBO/DVR plan doesn't end until next month, so I figure I'll wait to do the whole thing then. 

I think she said I could also just go in and get the cards and drop off the box myself. 

I'd like to do that and avoid a service charge (and taking time off to meet the cable guy), but after reading some of this thread, I'm wondering how hard it is to install these cards? 

Is there a place on-line or on this board that has a simple step-by-step list of the process? I think if I saw something like that I'd be able to get a better idea if it's above my skill level of doing-an-installation-without-exploding-your-brain-or-tearing-your-hair-out. 

TIA!


----------



## Corran Horn

breecat said:


> Wow, this is kind of a scary thread for someone who's planning to install a Tivo HD, downgrade my Comcast to digital basic (my free HBO/DVR period is ending) and get 2 cards installed.
> 
> I'm in Chicago, and I called them the other evening just to price check. The girl said it's just $1.50 a month for 2 cards, which is nice. She said I can have someone come out to install them and pick up their DVR. She didn't say anything about the service charge for the install, but I forgot ask too. My cheap HBO/DVR plan doesn't end until next month, so I figure I'll wait to do the whole thing then.
> 
> I think she said I could also just go in and get the cards and drop off the box myself.
> 
> I'd like to do that and avoid a service charge (and taking time off to meet the cable guy), but after reading some of this thread, I'm wondering how hard it is to install these cards?
> 
> Is there a place on-line or on this board that has a simple step-by-step list of the process? I think if I saw something like that I'd be able to get a better idea if it's above my skill level of doing-an-installation-without-exploding-your-brain-or-tearing-your-hair-out.
> 
> TIA!


It's quite simple to install the cards yourself. I believe the Tivo GUI walks you through the process. The problem happens when you have to call Comcast to get your cards paired to your Tivo and 'woken up'. It's catch as catch can (or at least it was last time I did it) when it comes to findings someone who actually knows anything about cable cards and/or Tivo. You'll have to give them some numbers and they'll push the signal to wake up the cards.

Take this with a grain of salt though...they may've gotten better. I haven't done it in a few years.


----------



## CraigK

breecat said:


> Is there a place on-line or on this board that has a simple step-by-step list of the process? I think if I saw something like that I'd be able to get a better idea if it's above my skill level of doing-an-installation-without-exploding-your-brain-or-tearing-your-hair-out.


The first post in the CableCARD installation FAQ thread has good information and a link at the bottom of the post to the TiVo Cablecard support page.

You mainly hear the horror stories in this thread, but lots of us have done self-installs with Comcast that went pretty smoothly. Good luck!


----------



## tavella

Does anyone have experience with Comcast in San Jose? I'm having some wierd results with my Series 3. When I initially set it up with the M-card and got it activated, I wasn't getting any of the non-digital channels (above 34), and only a quarter to a half of the others. Everything else would be "searching for signal". Since I was getting cable free from housemates, and some of my most watched channels were getting through, I shrugged and took what I could get.

Then I started noticing odd things, such as certain channels which gave me "searching for signal" when I went to live TV were recording shows reliably. Travel Channel and Animal Planet, for example. I once experimented by starting to watch a show that was recording on one of these hidden channels, and skipping forward to live. Screen suddenly goes gray. I shrug and go back to watching other things, and eventually find that the recording ends up with a several minute gap. 

Then I discovered that some of the searching signal channels were reappearing, some occasionally, some reliably. I began to wonder if it was an issue of the long cable run to my machine, so I got an RCA booster/splitter. That seemed to help a bit, and now I can see nearly all the non-digital and about 70-80 percent of the others (apart from the scrambled ones, obviously.)

Annoyingly, though, Discover and WGN (on non-digital) and Comedy Central (on digital) are not among them, and I do kind of miss my Mythbusters and Jon Stewart. So I'm wondering if anyone else has experience. Are Discovery and CC just incredibly weak signals through Comcast? If I get a higher end booster is it likely to help? Or is something else going on?

And can anyone explain the mystery of channels that Tivo cannot see on live TV, but records cleanly?


----------



## breecat

Thanks CHorn and Craig, I will look into this further.


----------



## jasonrene

CraigK said:


> You mainly hear the horror stories in this thread, but lots of us have done self-installs with Comcast that went pretty smoothly. Good luck!


Yeah, it seemed very clear to me that if Comcast pairs it properly to begin with, you'll be fine and it should be painless and easy. If they don't, be prepared for an adventure. To be honest, you have little preventative control over it. It will either be easy or it will require lots of phone calls and effort. As for self-installs, there's probably not much you can do to force it to be one way or the other.


----------



## crazi4tv

breecat said:


> Is there a place on-line or on this board that has a simple step-by-step list of the process? I think if I saw something like that I'd be able to get a better idea if it's above my skill level of doing-an-installation-without-exploding-your-brain-or-tearing-your-hair-out.
> 
> TIA!


I wrote a step-by-step guide, here is the link http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=448230&highlight=card+installation


----------



## MJGunn

Can anyone give me a hand before I call Comcast to complain about my bill?

Got my cable card installed on 6/23. Before I set up the appointment I confirmed that I would have an installation charge of $20, and no monthly fee for my first cable card in the house, which this was/is. We have the HD plus bundle in the house with 1 HDTV, and 2 analog tvs. I got my bill today, and on it there's a slew of new charges. a $7.95/month HDTV Service charge and 2 "Digitial Additional Outlet" @ $6.95 each, and a cable card charge of $1.50. I've read in here some people saying that Comcast considers M-Stream cards 2 cards so they'll charge you a fee for the "second", so I was kind of expecting that, but what about these other fees? It adds up to $23.25 in new charges. Are they right or should I be complaining to have them removed?


----------



## Bort13

Compose and send email to [email protected]. Find a nice, tight way of asking them if they could maybe go over the charges with you and explain the service you're getting, for your money. If they're going to bill you $20, the corporate guys will make sure you get something.


----------



## DustMonkey

I bought a Tivo Premier and Comcast in Chicago can't get the CableCard to work. I have even swapped out the Tivo at Best Buy. What they say is that when they enter the Host ID into their system it says "model number incomplete"..that may be a bit of a paraphrase. Comcast tried to blame it on Tivo as if I had not registered the new Tivo with them but that was not the issue. The problem appears to be that when they enter the HOST ID their system kicks out an error.

Does any of this sound familiar to anyone?


----------



## MJGunn

Bort13 said:


> Compose and send email to [email protected]. Find a nice, tight way of asking them if they could maybe go over the charges with you and explain the service you're getting, for your money. If they're going to bill you $20, the corporate guys will make sure you get something.


Well I'm just trying to find out which charges are right and which are wrong (if any) before I call them. Am I supposed to have 2 digital outlet fees?


----------



## Bort13

*/\ /\*I sympathize but I can't help you */\ /\* _ also whassup May 2002 Tivo buying buddy_

_Edit_: the *next post* is better than this one.


Spoiler






DustMonkey said:


> I bought a Tivo Premier and Comcast in Chicago can't get the CableCard to work.


Some advice: 
You need to get the phone script to spit out a tech visit. You, also, should email


Spoiler



[email protected]


 saying you're having authentication and pairing problems. When I did that, I got a very nice officious email chain from the corporate office, followed by a call from a woman who fixed my problem.

If you want to take matters into your own hands, you can also visit the Comcast office right near North & Elston and swap out the cable card yourself. The advantage of having the tech there is that it's on _him_ to go through his stack of cards until one works properly. I got a new one when I went there because they'd run out _of the broken ones presumably_ and I had to wait for ten minutes for a guy to bring a new one from the warehouse. Ching!


----------



## a68oliver

MJGunn said:


> Can anyone give me a hand before I call Comcast to complain about my bill?


I also recently added an M-card to my Tivo HD. This is the 2nd Tivo on my account with Comcast. I had billing problems for a couple of months. The phone reps were unable to correct the billing. I finally had to print out this page: http://customer.comcast.com/Pages/FAQViewer.aspx?seoid=charge-to-use-CableCARD&fss=cablecard and take it into my local office to get it corrected.

If this is the only digital outlet on your account, you should not be paying for additional digital outlets and you should not be paying a cablecard fee. I am paying one additional digital outlet fee because this is my 2nd Tivo and thus, a 2nd digital outlet, but I don't pay for the cablecard since it is included with the outlet. I also am not paying an HDTV service charge. I thought that charge was for using their HD DVR, not your own.

Good luck. This can be a long drawn out process to get it fixed.


----------



## MJGunn

a68oliver said:


> If this is the only digital outlet on your account, you should not be paying for additional digital outlets and you should not be paying a cablecard fee. I am paying one additional digital outlet fee because this is my 2nd Tivo and thus, a 2nd digital outlet, but I don't pay for the cablecard since it is included with the outlet. I also am not paying an HDTV service charge. I thought that charge was for using their HD DVR, not your own.
> 
> Good luck. This can be a long drawn out process to get it fixed.


Well, in my house we have 4 tvs. 2 HDTVs, 2 regular. The first HDTV is hooked up with an hd box, and the second has the tivo on it. One of the regular TVs is running with a cable box, and the second is running without. So that means I should have to be paying 1 digital outlet fee for my tivo, not 2?


----------



## a68oliver

MJGunn said:


> Well, in my house we have 4 tvs. 2 HDTVs, 2 regular. The first HDTV is hooked up with an hd box, and the second has the tivo on it. One of the regular TVs is running with a cable box, and the second is running without. So that means I should have to be paying 1 digital outlet fee for my tivo, not 2?


I am not an expert on Comcast billing, but...

Your primary digital outlet is probably your HDTV with their HD box. This might be subject to their HD Service fee. This fee is relatively new and it could be a coincidence that it just now showed up on your bill. I still don't understand exactly what it covers.

Your additional digital outlet is your Tivo and you should not be paying a cablecard fee for it since the first card on an outlet is incuded in the outlet price.

You didn't mention whether the regular TV is using an analog or digital cable box. If it is receiving digital service, then you would pay another additional digital outlet fee. However, if it is analog, then there would only be a charge for the box. It is also possible that this is a digital tuning adapter (DTA). Because of their conversion of nearly all their channels from analog to digital, I believe they are including 3 on an account for free. So this one is hard to call.

The 4th regular TV with no box should be no charge.

Good luck. As I said in my earlier post, I had to print out their own rate card and their FAQ about cablecards and take them to the local office to get the billing corrected. Phone support was unresponsive.


----------



## colforbin13

I've got some more Comcast billing questions. I got my Cablecard installed in my Premiere a little over a month ago, and surprisingly had a rather smooth install. The tech installed the Cablecard, and removed the Motorola HD cable box, which I assumed meant the $7.95/mo fee for the HD box would be gone, and at most I'd have to pay $1.50 for the card.

When I called over today, they said the $7.95 is for the HD channel lineup, not for the equipment, even though the fee is called "HDTV Equipment Lease". I know I could fight with them over it, but my question is this - is there any way for them to separate the HD channels from the rest of my lineup, or will I receive those channels with the Cablecard no matter what?

I thought I had read that you don't really need to pay extra for HD channels with a CC, but wanted to verify before I told them to go ahead and get rid of it. Also, from reading this thread, it looks like I shouldn't even be charged the $1.50 for my CC since it's the first outlet on the account.


----------



## CraigK

colforbin13 said:


> I've got some more Comcast billing questions.


If you've read through any of the Comcast threads here on the forum you've probably figured out that that billing for TiVos/CableCARDs is all over the map.

Comcast is in the process of implementing their new "HD Technology Fee" which is a fee on the account if you receive HD programming. You may be caught in the middle of that change. It's still up in the air how this will affect TiVos and CableCARDs. I won't know until next month's bill (which also includes price increases on most of their services) if I'll get charged for it.

If you no longer have any Comcast equipment (cable box or DVR) you should not be charged for the CableCARD because it should be included with your digital package. Good luck getting them fix it. I've called several times over the last year trying to get the ($1.50) CableCARD charges removed (one charged on the primary outlet and one charged on the Additional Digital Outlet) but even though the CSR will agree with me regarding what the Comcast FAQ says, they seem unwilling or unable to fix the billing. They did credit my bill a couple of times, but the charges are still always there. Honestly it's like they're just trying to wear me down by having me wade through the phone queue and explain it over and over and over again figuring I'll give up eventually.


----------



## slowbiscuit

Yep, it all depends on how they do the billing which seems to vary by area. I recently added a Tivo HD from the $100 Blockbuster deal and to my surprise they didn't charge an extra outlet fee, just another $1.50 for an additional Cablecard. So now with two HDs (and no Comcast STBs) I'm only paying $1.50 a month CC rental for both. And so far, no new stupid 'HD Tech fee' probably because I don't have one of their boxes.


----------



## BrandDC

So I called 800-COMCAST 24 hours ago to get my own Motorola M-Card paired. The first CSR had me hold for 10 minutes while he asked his supervisor how to help me. I was told that he had to schedule a tech to visit my house, bring me a cablecard and install it. I re-explained that I already installed my own cablecard and that I was ready to read off the required information for them to enter into their systems. Back on hold, then I was told that an "advanced support tech" would be calling me within 15-30 minutes.

90 minutes later and no call. I called 800-COMCAST again and spoke to another CSR who placed me on hold for 5 minutes. He told me that a tech had to do the install at my house. I explained the card was already in my Tivo HD and that I was ready to relay the info for their systems for pairing. He then insisted that Comcast only allows cablecards from their own inventory. That I can't use my own Motorola cablecard. He also claimed that there was no advanced support group and that the other CSR BS'd me.

I emailed We_Can_Help (at) cable.comcast.com - the following is the correspondence

from	ME
to	We_Can_Help (at) cable.comcast.com
date	Thu, Jul 29, 2010 at 4:34 PM
subject	need to pair my cablecard to your systems.

Is there a phone number to Comcast advanced tech support to facilitate
cablecard pairing? I bought a Motorola M-Card (multistream) and I just
need to read off the information to get it properly paired/validated.
Your customer support reps think I need to schedule a technician to
come to my house for an install which is ludicrous. I already have my
card in slot one of my Tivo and have the information for pairing on my
screen.

from	Chugani, Vinisha 
to	ME
date	Thu, Jul 29, 2010 at 5:31 PM
subject	RE: need to pair my cablecard to your systems.
mailed-by	cable.comcast.com

We require a technician out to do this. Let me see what I can do. have
you ever had a Cable Card installed with your service? What is your
account info and a good contact number?

Regards,

Vinisha

from	ME
to	"Chugani, Vinisha" 
date	Thu, Jul 29, 2010 at 5:35 PM
subject	Re: need to pair my cablecard to your systems.

Hi Vinisha. I already have my cable card installed into the slot. Your
technician would simply read the same info from my screen as I would
do. There is NO reason for a tech to be physically present.

This is a brand new Tivo HD DVR with a new Motorola M-card.

My number is xxx-xxx-xxxx

-ME

*No response so I emailed again*

from	ME
to	"Chugani, Vinisha" 
date	Thu, Jul 29, 2010 at 5:50 PM
subject	Re: need to pair my cablecard to your systems.

Vinisha - can you help me with this? I've already blown a few hours
with your customer support number who is incapable of helping. I'm a
bit frustrated.

*No response so I re-emailed the que*

from	ME
to	We_Can_Help (at) cable.comcast.com
date	Thu, Jul 29, 2010 at 6:03 PM
subject	Urgently need to pair a cablecard. Have necessary info

Is there a phone number to Comcast tech support to facilitate
cablecard pairing? I bought a Motorola M-Card (multistream) and I just
need to read off the information to get it properly paired/validated.
Your customer support reps (800-Comcast) insist that I need to
schedule a technician to physically come to my house for an install
which is inaccurate. I already have my card in slot 1 of my new Tivo
HD and have the information for pairing on my screen.

I have already wasted a few hours with Comcast's customer
service...one rep actually insisted that the cable card must be
Comcast property for this to work.

My phone number is xxx-xxx-xxxx

*2 hours and 15 minutes later I got this response -

from	Teow, Steve 
to	ME
"[CHQ -- We Can Help]" <We_Can_Help (at) cable.comcast.com>
date	Thu, Jul 29, 2010 at 8:16 PM
subject	Re: Urgently need to pair a cablecard. Have necessary info
mailed-by	cable.comcast.com

We will get this taken care for you as soon as possible.

Thanks

Steve Teow
Digital Media Outreach
Comcast Corporate Office

Sent from my Blackberry

I never heard back from anyone.

I emailed him and copied the que this morning -

from	ME
to	"Teow, Steve" 
cc	We_Can_Help (at) cable.comcast.com
date	Fri, Jul 30, 2010 at 10:43 AM
subject	Re: Urgently need to pair a cablecard. Have necessary info

Steve - Nearly 24 hours after I first called 800-COMCAST, I'm still in
the same position of trying to speak with someone at Comcast to get my
cablecard paired to your systems.

I'm disappointed that Comcast tech support is unresponsive and that
your customer service reps provide conflicting information. How soon
can I speak with a competent person at Comcast to properly use the
service I pay for?

-ME

Nearly an hour later and no one has responded.


----------



## HazelW

I did not know you could buy your own cable card. I thought the cable company was the only one who could supply it.


----------



## Stone1555

I believe that is correct. If u purchased a card via ebay or another outlet usually that is stolen equipment as the cable operator has to inventory and request a special file to make the device work in their system. So they probably wont be able to pair it. There isnt a cust owned CableCard


----------



## BrandDC

HazelW said:


> I did not know you could buy your own cable card. I thought the cable company was the only one who could supply it.


There are posts within this thread from people that have bought their own cards, connected with the right people at Comcast, and properly paired their card/Tivo HD. The seemingly insurmountable hurdle is speaking to the right people at Comcast to relay the info for pairing. So far I haven't been successful after speaking to, or corresponding with, five Comcast employees.

I'm thinking about bailing to Verizon since I already have Fios internet. I left Comcast highspeed internet because of frequent outages.


----------



## Stone1555

Im just going from what i know. They have to request auth files for the cards from moto or sa etc. And if the device isnt in their billing, its hard for them to do that. Good luck, there are ways to rig it to work but....


----------



## BrandDC

Stone1555 said:


> Im just going from what i know. They have to request auth files for the cards from moto or sa etc. And if the device isnt in their billing, its hard for them to do that. Good luck, there are ways to rig it to work but....


There is no "rigging" necessary. It's a simple PC Card much like a modem or network device but with different functionality. You pop it into slot 1 of your Tivo HD, a screen pops up, you read off the data to Comcast to enter the data into their system for pairing.

Search the thread and you'll find that others have done it. "Rigging" to me indicates a shady way of bypassing procedure.


----------



## Phantom Gremlin

HazelW said:


> I did not know you could buy your own cable card. I thought the cable company was the only one who could supply it.


Well, technically speaking, it's relatively easy to "buy" a CableCARD from Comcast. All you have to do is cancel service and not return the card they previously gave you. Then they will charge you $40 and then you own a card. You paid for it, you should be free to do what you want with it, e.g. sell it on FleaBay.

But I can understand why Comcast wouldn't want to support CableCARDs when they're not sure of the provenance of those cards. If I were running Comcast I certainly wouldn't be willing to support those.


----------



## morac

I just got a M-CARD installed in a new Premiere. The install went pretty bad since I got a contractor and when he called Comcast no one ever answered the phone (he was on hold for 30 minutes). He called his office and managed to finally get to talk to someone about 10 minutes later. That person took down the card's SN and pairing numbers and entered them into the system.

The card activated a short time later, but it never appeared to pair correctly. Any CCI=0x02 channel shows the following on the conditional access screen as TiVo's web site.

Con: Yes
Val: ? 0x00
Auth: CAD

I'm emailing ComcastCares, but does anyone know what Val: ? and Auth: CAD means?

Edit:

Apparently they never paired the card correctly. I called Comcast and they saw there was no pairing numbers in the system, but the person had no idea how to add the numbers in. Hopefully the ComcastCares email team can do it.


----------



## SullyND

Friday I got Comcast Triple Play installed. To my surprise the installer brought M Cards for my TiVoHD XL (I was expecting them to not have anything). First one totally dead, second one "Authorization Failure (1200)". The installer gave up, said to bring it to the local comcast and they'd swap. I knew that wasn't going to happen, but he wasn't going to go get another card anyway (He was a rent-an-installer). So I hopped online and chatted with the Comcast rep who promised me they would exchange at the local comcast office. Headed over to the office, and they looked at me like I was speaking russian. Scheduled an installer to come out today. This time I got a Comcast installer. As he walks in he says "If I can't get this to work you're going to have to reschedule so someone can bring CableCards - the Warehouse is closed on weekends". I said, you mean you don't have cards? You may as well leave. He looked at it for all of two minutes and now I'm scheduled for Tuesday (Yay! Another day off work for my TiVo!) to try and get it installed. I wish they'd let me do a self install.


----------



## morac

In response to my email I got a call from Comcast today asking if I was still having a problem. I was. So the person said they'd have dispatch contact. About 30 minutes later I got a call from dispatch asking me if I could get the premium channels. I checked and I could. I later got a call from the original person who called me to confirm things were working. Once again ComcastCares comes through. 

I also learned some interesting info:

1. You don't want to have an install done on Saturday because the dispatch office is extremely busy and won't answer the phone. 

2. While contractor offices can register cableCards, they can't pair them. The contractors said the pairing data to Comcast's dispatch and it's up to them to do the pairing. That's what happened in my case. The pairing info had been sent to Comcast, but never entered. 


I can't believe that 3 years after my 1st CC install things haven't changed at all. This install was actually worse than my first one and solely because the contractor had no way to enter the CC pairing data into Comcast's system. Comcast really needs to add a way for customers to update their pairing data online, like can be done for Cable modems.


----------



## BrandDC

a woman named BJ from one of Comcast's Northern VA offices called me (Friday) to try to help. I explained the situation, provided her the summary that I posted here and she promised to follow up. She called back and said that the cablecards used for Comcast services must come from their inventory as Comcast "encrypts or configures them" before the cards are dispatched to the field.

This conflicts with what a few others have said in this thread re: using their own Motorola M-Cards successfully. I'm searching for the posts to contact the users for assistance.

Meanwhile, I'm still dead in the water. Such an unnecessary distraction and waste of time.


----------



## Phantom Gremlin

BrandDC said:


> Meanwhile, I'm still dead in the water. Such an unnecessary distraction and waste of time.


It's hardly an *unnecessary* distraction. Here's a simple question: Do you think Comcast's own DVRs have these problems?

Comcast's actions are evil, but only at the top management level. Once the basic policy is in place, the simple incompetence of the underlings moves the policy forward to its desired outcome.

It's basic economics. Comcast's shareholders will reward it more for showing revenue of $20/mo from their own DVR than for showing revenue of $3/mo from a CableCARD. And that's irregardless of the fact that, if properly managed, a CableCARD would pay for itself in about a year and after that it would be almost pure profit! The ROI on a properly managed CableCARD deployment would be astonishingly better than the ROI for crappy Motorola DVRs. But the DVR revenue numbers are much higher in absolute terms. Cable companies have historically been valued much more on revenue than on profit.


----------



## BrandDC

Phantom Gremlin said:


> It's hardly an *unnecessary* distraction. Here's a simple question: Do you think Comcast's own DVRs have these problems?


Should it be necessary that I have to burn a few days to get my Tivo HD and cablecard working with the Comcast lineup that I'm paying for? NO. Therefore it *IS* an unnecessary distraction.

Comcast customer service indicated that I was eligible for a free (no monthly fee) digital set-top box or a cablecard. I bought my own cablecard to avoid the hassle of scheduling, and waiting for, a tech to "install" the cablecard at my residence. My local Comcast office does not stock cablecards despite what Customer Service indicated. Owning a cablecard hardly impacts Comcast's profitability.

Customer service and ease of use should be high on Comcast's priority list to drive loyalty in an increasingly competitive market.

There should be an easier way (self service pairing within a web portal) to get our Tivo HD DVRs working with Comcast. Nearly 7500 posts in this thread agree.


----------



## morac

You can't legally "buy" your own cableCard since that's the hardware that does the decryption. It would be like buying your own sim card for a cell phone Anyone who sold it do you likely acquired the card illegally. 

Comcast definitely won't let you use your own cableCard. Technically it could work, but they won't add it to their inventory system so it won't actually decrypt anything.


----------



## BrandDC

morac said:


> You can't legally "buy" your own cableCard since that's the hardware that does the decryption. It would be like buying your own sim card for a cell phone Anyone who sold it do you likely acquired the card illegally.
> 
> Comcast definitely won't let you use your own cableCard. Technically it could work, but they won't add it to their inventory system so it won't actually decrypt anything.


This guy disagrees. He bought his own multistream cards and self-installed. There are other similar documented experiences...
http://www.fatwallet.com/forums/hot-deals/1011950/?start=100 his screen name is "Technologist".


----------



## morac

BrandDC said:


> This guy disagrees. He bought his own multistream cards and self-installed. There are other similar documented experiences...
> http://www.fatwallet.com/forums/hot-deals/1011950/?start=100 his screen name is "Technologist".


I'll retract a bit of what I said. It appears that some cable companies will sell you the cableCARDs (similar to how some cable companies sold the older non-cableCard compatble cable boxes). That should be legal. Buying cableCARDs off of e-bay seems iffy to me.

Even if it is legal, if your cable company doesn't let you use your own cards, which the vast majority do not, then it won't help if you buy them.


----------



## colforbin13

slowbiscuit said:


> Yep, it all depends on how they do the billing which seems to vary by area. I recently added a Tivo HD from the $100 Blockbuster deal and to my surprise they didn't charge an extra outlet fee, just another $1.50 for an additional Cablecard. So now with two HDs (and no Comcast STBs) I'm only paying $1.50 a month CC rental for both. And so far, no new stupid 'HD Tech fee' probably because I don't have one of their boxes.


I guess my biggest question then is whether or not Comcast can actually "turn off" HD channels for a CableCard device? I'm tempted to just call and tell them I don't want HD to get rid of the $7.95 HD Equipment fee, and see what happens with my HD channels.


----------



## valkyriesound

Does anyone here know if Comcast blocks multiroom viewing in the San jose area? I want a 2nd tivo but I really want mutli-room access.

Thanks!


----------



## SullyND

SullyND said:


> Friday I got Comcast Triple Play installed. To my surprise the installer brought M Cards for my TiVoHD XL (I was expecting them to not have anything). First one totally dead, second one "Authorization Failure (1200)".


Third try was the charm. Today's installer was awesome, first one to not ask why I wanted a TiVo (By the way he knew his way around the interface he's either done a lot of CC installs, or has one himself). When he called to get it paired the rep unpaired my Cablebox instead, but after about an hour (probably 20 mins of waiting on hold) the installer was able to work some magic and get it working. It is SOOOO good to have a full blown TiVo again.


----------



## alexchiz

I've had Tivo for 7 years, and have had at least 3 different tivo boxes (SD, Series 3, and now premier). All of them have had issues with Comcast cable cards.
I just purchased my Premier this week and scheduled out Comcast to come and install the cablecard. The first installer came out and after 2 hours, managed to get a card to work, although not completely. It works in that it allows the dual tuner to work, and I have basic cable and 3 HD (broadcast channels). My account was set up for digital cable with full HD as well as the HBO channels. So the tech is told this and tells me to call the comcast support center for them to add the channels and then leaves. I call the support center and they seem "shocked" that we aren't getting all our channels and resend the pairing signal to update the service type on the card. It did not work, so they scheduled another tech to come out the next day, he comes out, calls his dispatcher...installs another M-card, doesnt' work any better, puts the previous M-card in, with the same results. He gives up and tells me to keep trying to call the Comcast support.

So I call the support number again...get someone on the phone, and she tells me that it must be my new Tivo that is bad, so I get a Tivo rep on the phone and do a 3 way call. The Tivo rep gets on the phone and asks for some of the numbers on my Tivo screen, then proceeds to just repeat them to the Comcast rep. They re-send the signal...with no better results. Then they tell me that I will now have to wait until another tech comes out 5 days later so that he/she can try to fix the issue. Now I have basic cable and have to wait another 5 days to go through all this again. I would have hoped that the Tivo rep would have been more inclined to help me in this matter since its the Tivo service I"m trying to keep. If I don't get it working soon I'll probably have to finally quit Tivo. It's just too much hassle.


----------



## msu2k

I am replacing a Tivo Series 3 with a Tivo HD XL. I would like to use the two cablecards installed in the Series 3 and put them in the HD XL. Is this possible without having Comcast come out? Is there a phone number for Comcast reps that specialize in Tivo?


----------



## cheerdude

msu2k said:


> I am replacing a Tivo Series 3 with a Tivo HD XL. I would like to use the two cablecards installed in the Series 3 and put them in the HD XL. Is this possible without having Comcast come out? Is there a phone number for Comcast reps that specialize in Tivo?


Tried to do the same... and it kinda worked except for the encrypted channels (like HBO). Called & they wouldn't do it except for a tech call.


----------



## morac

msu2k said:


> I am replacing a Tivo Series 3 with a Tivo HD XL. I would like to use the two cablecards installed in the Series 3 and put them in the HD XL. Is this possible without having Comcast come out? Is there a phone number for Comcast reps that specialize in Tivo?


1. Are the cards S or M cards? If they are M cards, you would only need to use one in the HD XL, otherwise you'll need to use both of them.

2. Getting Comcast to pair cards over the phone is like winning a giant stuffed bear at a carnival. It's not impossible, but the odds of success are very low. Your odds greatly increase if you email [email protected] with your account info and pairing numbers, but even that's not guaranteed to succeed.

Note that in most Comcast areas you can receive most channels without pairing the cards. The exceptions to this are any premium channels (HBO, Starz, etc) and Encore. If you don't get any of those stations, you can likely go without pairing.


----------



## jeffden

My experience mirrors those of most here on the forum. First two cards were dead in the water. I had a young, really professional guy who wanted to get it figured out. When he couldn't after 4 hours, he promised he would be back tomorrow after I got off work and he would bring his supervisor with him who knows about the Tivo cable card installations.

Long story short, they were still having problems with it. Ended up taking my service off the head end I actally live in and transferred me to the next town over ( about 6 blocks from me and bingo! Everything popped up instantly. They didn't understand exactly why and by this time I didn't care. it was working and after 5 installation visits ( 3 from contractors ), my system was finally complete.


----------



## danix

CC'd to we can help at comcast.

OK, ongoing saga, this will be a long one.

Around April, moved into new place. Had to give up Dish Network because we're only month to month here, and figured I'd save some coin. So, scheduled an install.
Comcast tech came out, couldn't find the box in the street.
2nd tech came out, found the box, but says there's no line to the house, and we'd need a construction crew, 2-3 weeks wait time, then install. He did point out that Astound already had their box on the side of the house, so I cancelled the Comcast install and went that way.
A couple of weeks in, we decide we can't live with the horrible Astound DVR, so I bought a Tivo.

A few weeks ago, met a Comcast rep in Frys who pitched me a great 12 month deal on their triple play. I pointed out our earlier problems and she's confident they can get it right this time so I signed up for it.

Comcast tech comes out, says there's no line to the house. I ask if there are no notes on this, he says no. He allegedely schedule an install date with construction, who are supposed to call me.
I then hear back from the sales rep, who apologizes, and says she's got it all lined up.
Tuesday - coming to survey the site.
Wed - coming to install new tap
Thurs - coming to run new line to the house
Fri - installation

Tues- saw no one.
Wed - guy actually came, ran new tap but it doesn't fit in the street box so it's sticking up, he says they will come to install a new box around it. It's in a bush so I don't care.
Thurs - no crew comes.
Fri - tech arrives, looking for the line. I explain all this so far. He says he'll run a temporary line, which he does. It takes all of 15 mins to get everything working but the Tivo is taking forever to boot, so he leaves and gives me his phone #. It comes up OK so I don't call.

About 4 hours later, I realize I have channels missing - part of the sports package, one international channel. I call Comcast. They say the channels are not on my acccount, and I'd have to talk to the rep, otherwise they will charge me for these. I email the rep.

Hear back from the rep later that day, she says it's all taken care of, my box should reset and the channels will appear.

A day later, nothing, so I call Comcast. They can't help, say they will have to schedule a tech for today.

I call Tivo, who take me through some diagnostics. They tell me the "NS" status on the channels in question is a clear sign that Comcast hasn't authorized the card for those channels. They also point out that my signal strength of 100 is too high and suggest that I buy a 3db attenuator otherwise my Tivo HD will be dead in a month or two.

Today, Comcast tech arrives. I explain all this. He confirms channels are missing.
Apparently he didn't think to bring an M-card (!) but has two S-cards on the truck.
He installs the cards, calls customer service, but Tivo is taking too long to come back up, so he says he'll return with an Mcard tomorrow. In the meantime, I can call 800-COMCAST if I want to have them pair the S-cards, but I should have at least basic channels.

Tivo comes up, I call Comcast. The S-cards won't go into the pairing menu at all. Comcast says "yeah, the S cards won't work for you, you have to wait for the tech tomorrow."

I am confident that the tech will resolve this tomorrow. Because if not, I'm unplugging the Comcast line and going back to Astound. I am dumbfounded at how a company as large as Comcast can have such screwed up communication, at all levels.


----------



## PHLJJS

Hello folks,

I purchased a Tivo HD XL a few weeks ago online and finally got around to getting it hooked up a couple days ago. I found this forum last week and have been reading and learning from everyone's experiences with Comcast and getting their cards activated and set up correctly.

After a few phone calls and an email to the "We can help" email address, I was able to get them to let me pick up an M-card at the Comcast office in N.E. Philly. I tried to activate and pair it today and that's when the fun started. The first CSR had trouble and got a supervisor. She too had an issue and insisted on a truck roll. I was only getting basic cable channels and a few HD channels, no HBO, no ESPN, etc. I said no and called the lady at "we can help." I mis-dialed and got a guy from the tech support training department. He was awesome. Took my name and info and promised he'd get someone to help me and call me back in a few minutes. After 15 minutes, he called back to acquire some more info and let me know that he had a tech send a signal to the card and try resetting everything. Just before he called, I had forced the Tivo to call home and update, so we had a few minutes to kill. He stayed on the line with me and used the time pick my brain about my experience with the CSRs and why I disliked the Comcast DVR, why I chose Tivo and what could they do to make the Comcast DVR better. The reboot and resending the signal didn't help so he said he would have a tech call me in a few.

About a half hour later, a very nice rep named Rich called and went over the issue with me. After checking over the card and account info, he discovered that the card wasn't set up to receive HD service, nor HBO. Also, the card ID and host ID numbers were reversed. Rich fixed those issues and tried to send the signal again. This time, the cards were able to "vaidate," but "Auth:" showed "MP" or "CA." We agreed to give it some time and see if the channels show in a little while and Rich said he'd call back in 1 hour. I called Tivo and asked for some advice.

Tivo support told me that "MP" means that I'm not subscribed or authorized to view a channel and "CA" means the channel is copyright protected and I can't record and most likely view those channels and if everything was done right, it'd say "S." They suggested that I have Comcast remove the card from my account, add it again, make sure it was setup for all my channels, then pair it. I explained all that to Rich when he called back. He said no problem. Then he encountered a problem. After he removed the card from the account, the computer wouldn't let him add it back on. He kept getting an error message that said the card was already assigned to an account (mine). He apologized profusely for all the trouble and said he'd have to have a tech come out and bring a new card because he can't do anything with the one I have. He set up a service call for 11AM, gave me his direct phone number and promised to call me tomorrow and check on things.

So here I am almost 9 hours after activating my Tivo, I still don't have the channels that I should and I'm stuck with having to deal with the one thing that I was trying to avoid... Waiting around and having a tech come to my home and do something that's so easy, it's making my head hurt just thinking about how difficult it's become. The first Tivo tech support guy called me a "Patriot" and said he wished more people stood their ground like I did when I told him how I got the M-card without a truck roll. 

I felt pretty good about the way I fought the evil cable conglomerate and won, but thanks to the incompetence of the first couple of CSRs and supervisor I dealt with, I get a truck roll and inconvenienced. In the end, it looks like a loss. God help the tech if he doesn't get this thing working tomorrow!


----------



## taylor2646

JetLaw said:


> I can't get the morons at Comcast in West Palm Beach, Florida to even acknowledge that there is such a thing as an M-Card. An installer came today to install a cablecard and he showed up with a cable box and didn't even know what a cablecard was. I called the mothership of retardation and they were no help whatsoever. How do I get these idiots to bring me a multicard?
> 
> Thanks, and sorry for the frustration, but I am just shocked and appalled at the stupidity and incompetence of everyone that I have dealt with from Comcast.
> 
> -Josh


"The Mothership of Retardation". That is the PERFECT name for Comcast. I love it. 

So, just wondering from other people's opinions:
From all the hubub that Comcast gives with cablecards, is it even worth getting a Tivo? Does the annoyance of knowledgeless/unwilling customer servicers permit enjoyment of this amazing TV experience?? lol...

I work at Best Buy and at my store we've had 3 Tivo Premieres sit on the shelf for like 3 months. They're dusty. No one is buying them. I really want one though. I'm just wondering if our Comcast market is really jank like some of the others... I'm not exactly sure if there are over 100k people in the market area... doesn't that have to be the case for them to _have_ to offer you a cablecard? Per FCC regulations?

I haven't even called Comcast yet to see what random price they might quote me but, just wondering before the "mothership of retardation" teleports me into the black hole that IS comcast...


----------



## morac

The good thing is that normally once a cableCard is set up correctly, it will work indefinitely. There are exceptions like a card going bad or a mixup with your account, but those things are very rare.


----------



## PHLJJS

Everything is working great! The tech showed up at my house a few minutes earlier than scheduled and got right to work. He told me that it had been a couple of years since he did an Tivo install, but he took a quick glance at the Tivo provided instructions and was good to go. After 2 tries and 15 minutes, my Tivo was picking up all my channels and working perfectly. Comcast definitely came through this time. Unfortunately, it just took far too long to get folks who knew what they were doing.


----------



## drhankz

PHLJJS said:


> Everything is working great! The tech showed up at my house a few minutes earlier than scheduled and got right to work. He told me that it had been a couple of years since he did an Tivo install, but he took a quick glance at the Tivo provided instructions and was good to go. After 2 tries and 15 minutes, my Tivo was picking up all my channels and working perfectly. Comcast definitely came through this time. Unfortunately, it just took far too long to get folks who knew what they were doing.


Just remember - you created the 7 hours of do-it-yourself project.

This would have been the result from the beginning :up:


----------



## PHLJJS

drhankz said:


> Just remember - you created the 7 hours of do-it-yourself project.
> 
> This would have been the result from the beginning :up:


Nah, that would be the retard CSRs who couldn't key in a few numbers correctly into a computer. Co-workers of yours?


----------



## hmm52

I had cablecards with Comcast from '05 through '07 - 2 Sony DVRs, 2 TVs, suburban Philadelphia. A few techs weren't at all familiar with them; most of them did fine. Setting up an STB is quite different than setting up a cablecard. They all tried their best and called supervisers when needed. The policy with Comcast that bothered me then was that of first trying recycled cards, generally ones removed because they were not working properly elsewhere. This was a waste of everybody's time.


----------



## klgood1

What is Comcast charging for cablecards in Chicago? I just added two Series 3 TiVos to my account, and I've been told that instead of the usual Digital Outlet Fee ($7.95) + extra cablecard ($1.50), that they are now charging $7.95 x 2 = $15.90 for EACH TiVo! Anybody else getting this kind of pricing? 

I got a VERY helpful rep on the phone, who went and argued several times with the sales/managers/etc., and he totally agreed with me. I mean, the Comcast web site even says that they can't charge more than $2.05 for the additional cablecard, but he was told that the "website is subject to change" etc, etc. This pricing seems ridiculous, and of course, I'm finding this out after I've just paid for lifetime service on THREE S3's.


----------



## dswallow

klgood1 said:


> What is Comcast charging for cablecards in Chicago? I just added two Series 3 TiVos to my account, and I've been told that instead of the usual Digital Outlet Fee ($7.95) + extra cablecard ($1.50), that they are now charging $7.95 x 2 = $15.90 for EACH TiVo! Anybody else getting this kind of pricing?
> 
> I got a VERY helpful rep on the phone, who went and argued several times with the sales/managers/etc., and he totally agreed with me. I mean, the Comcast web site even says that they can't charge more than $2.05 for the additional cablecard, but he was told that the "website is subject to change" etc, etc. This pricing seems ridiculous, and of course, I'm finding this out after I've just paid for lifetime service on THREE S3's.


Just skip calling direct. Contact the folks at ComcastCares; it's simply easier.


----------



## Kunzorama

taylor2646 said:


> ....
> 
> So, just wondering from other people's opinions:
> From all the hubub that Comcast gives with cablecards, is it even worth getting a Tivo? Does the annoyance of knowledgeless/unwilling customer servicers permit enjoyment of this amazing TV experience?? lol...


Despite the fact that the first responders are often contractors, I believe that:
- Tivo is definitely worth it
- Most installs go smoothly (as long as you note the need for card(s) on the service order)
- This forum is a great resource for those who need help
- People with good experiences don't find this forum and don't post favorable experiences
- Comcast has rolled out hand-held bar code scanners in some markets, allowing the field reps to scan ID numbers and upload them to update your card ID and pairing info 
- When problems do arise, they're generally due to problems with account setup at the central office, that the field techs can't address. That's when second-level support from the central office or third-level support from ComcastCares is invaluable.

I've had several Tivos over the years, under both Comcast and Charter service, and the quality of the Tivo user interface, functionality of the Tivo service, and quality of the Comcast (or Charter) HD signal all make it worth it, IMHO.


----------



## danix

Update on my issue. I was at work so I wrote my wife an email with really clear instructions on what was wrong and what I wanted done. Item #2 was "I do not want S cards, I want a working M card".

Called home that evening, she said it was all fixed. The guy who came out was not the same tech, it was a region manager. This might have been due to my email to comcast, not sure. When I got home, I verified that everything worked, however, the same mismatched S cards were in the system, no M card.

Since we'll probably move again in a couple of months, I will just leave it as is, unless they decide to charge me for the 2nd card.


----------



## drhankz

danix said:


> Update on my issue. I was at work so I wrote my wife an email with really clear instructions on what was wrong and what I wanted done. Item #2 was "I do not want S cards, I want a working M card".
> 
> Called home that evening, she said it was all fixed. The guy who came out was not the same tech, it was a region manager. This might have been due to my email to comcast, not sure. When I got home, I verified that everything worked, however, the same mismatched S cards were in the system, no M card.
> 
> Since we'll probably move again in a couple of months, I will just leave it as is, unless they decide to charge me for the 2nd card.


As long as you have (2) S-Cards there is no difference other than Comcast
might charge you for TWO instead of ONE.


----------



## shiffrin

Just thought I'd add my Comcast experience sinceit might help someone else.

I just got a new Premiere and called Comcast to install an M cablecard. I told them to bring multiple cards.

The technician arrived with only 1 card. He put it in and it didn't work at all. He went back to his office and got another card. This one only got the non encrypted channels. His contact at the office said it would take a while to get the encrypted channels and he would call later to make sure they worked. I told him this was incorrect, but he had to go by what he was told by the office.

He did call later and the next morning and still no encrypted channels. He was going to get some more cablecards and contact me later.

I got tired of waiting on the second day and called the Comcast number and had them read me the numbers that they had for my card. They were wrong. The technician had read them the right numbers because I was listening carefully when he read them. They did another hit to my card and it didn't change anything. They scheduled a service call for the next day.

I called the Tivo cablecard hotline and read them the cablecard screens which had an Auth of "MP" which means the card is not properly paired.

On day 3 the new technician came and contacted the person he said knew the most about cablecards in the office. This person (Alex in Lancaster,PA) took a look at my account and said the "outlets" were in the wrong order. He put the cablecard in the right order and did a maintenance hit to my card and it worked immediately. The technician was in my house for less than a half hour and most of that time was waiting for Alex to be available.

He explained that each cablebox, cablecard, internet, etc. is a separate "outlet" and must be in the right order for everything to work. I would have been done on the first day if everyone knew that.

So, this is one more thing to check.


----------



## Corran Horn

shiffrin said:


> Just thought I'd add my Comcast experience sinceit might help someone else.
> 
> I just got a new Premiere and called Comcast to install an M cablecard. I told them to bring multiple cards.
> 
> The technician arrived with only 1 card. He put it in and it didn't work at all. He went back to his office and got another card. This one only got the non encrypted channels. His contact at the office said it would take a while to get the encrypted channels and he would call later to make sure they worked. I told him this was incorrect, but he had to go by what he was told by the office.
> 
> He did call later and the next morning and still no encrypted channels. He was going to get some more cablecards and contact me later.
> 
> I got tired of waiting on the second day and called the Comcast number and had them read me the numbers that they had for my card. They were wrong. The technician had read them the right numbers because I was listening carefully when he read them. They did another hit to my card and it didn't change anything. They scheduled a service call for the next day.
> 
> I called the Tivo cablecard hotline and read them the cablecard screens which had an Auth of "MP" which means the card is not properly paired.
> 
> On day 3 the new technician came and contacted the person he said knew the most about cablecards in the office. This person (Alex in Lancaster,PA) took a look at my account and said the "outlets" were in the wrong order. He put the cablecard in the right order and did a maintenance hit to my card and it worked immediately. The technician was in my house for less than a half hour and most of that time was waiting for Alex to be available.
> 
> He explained that each cablebox, cablecard, internet, etc. is a separate "outlet" and must be in the right order for everything to work. I would have been done on the first day if everyone knew that.
> 
> So, this is one more thing to check.


It's unreal to me that years and years later there are still issues like these.


----------



## lessd

shiffrin said:


> Just thought I'd add my Comcast experience sinceit might help someone else.
> 
> He explained that each cablebox, cablecard, internet, etc. is a separate "outlet" and must be in the right order for everything to work. I would have been done on the first day if everyone knew that.
> 
> So, this is one more thing to check.


WHAT !! What is outlet order on cable TV, I have a two way amp than a 10 outlet splitter in the cellar that feed the rooms in my home, not every room has a TV, the splitter is not labeled outlet 1 ,2 ,etc. I have moved paired TiVo Series 3s to different rooms without having to call Comcast. I think you were told some BS.
I even brought a TiVo Series 3 over to a friends home to try and all ch came in (He was on the same Comcast service as i was on), what order was that.


----------



## msu2k

msu2k said:


> I am replacing a Tivo Series 3 with a Tivo HD XL. I would like to use the two cablecards installed in the Series 3 and put them in the HD XL. Is this possible without having Comcast come out? Is there a phone number for Comcast reps that specialize in Tivo?





cheerdude said:


> Tried to do the same... and it kinda worked except for the encrypted channels (like HBO). Called & they wouldn't do it except for a tech call.





morac said:


> 1. Are the cards S or M cards? If they are M cards, you would only need to use one in the HD XL, otherwise you'll need to use both of them.
> 
> 2. Getting Comcast to pair cards over the phone is like winning a giant stuffed bear at a carnival. It's not impossible, but the odds of success are very low. Your odds greatly increase if you email [email protected] with your account info and pairing numbers, but even that's not guaranteed to succeed.
> 
> Note that in most Comcast areas you can receive most channels without pairing the cards. The exceptions to this are any premium channels (HBO, Starz, etc) and Encore. If you don't get any of those stations, you can likely go without pairing.


I just wanted to post an update on this. I sent a nice letter to [email protected] explaining that I didn't want to have a tech come out and that the two cards have been working perfectly fine for years. They tried to reach me by phone yesterday morning but I was at a conference, so they left an email instead saying that I should just call 1-800-COMCAST. So I figured I was destined for a tech visit.

I called and was eventually transferred to the Activations call center. I explained the situation to the phone rep in Activations, and he assured me that they couldn't help me. He looked around for several minutes and said they had no way of changing the cable card numbers in their system, and that they could only send a signal to them. He put me on hold one last time, and lo and behold he somehow found the screens for the cable card numbers. I read off the first cable card, he sent a signal...and there was no visible notification on the Tivo that it "took" but he said that he didn't receive any errors back. So I proceeded to cable card 2. I put in the card, and had to wait 5 or so minutes for the CC Pairing screen to give me the card information. I thought I was done for at that point, but they suddenly just popped up. Gave him the numbers, he sent a signal, and he got an error back that time. He verified the numbers were correct, they were...and sent a second signal. No errors reported this time. Again, no feedback from the Tivo itself that it had gone through ok. There was nothing else that he could do so we hung up and I continued through Guided Setup. After it was through, sure enough both cards worked perfectly fine and I was able to view my premium channels just fine on both tuners as well. :up:

So it IS possible to avoid a tech visit when setting up CCs, you just have to find the right phone tech. I probably just got lucky.

I'm curious about whether the guys at [email protected] would have made the process even smoother if I'd actually been able to talk with them.


----------



## pdhenry

lessd said:


> WHAT !! What is outlet order on cable TV, I have a two way amp than a 10 outlet splitter in the cellar that feed the rooms in my home, not every room has a TV, the splitter is not labeled outlet 1 ,2 ,etc. I have moved paired TiVo Series 3s to different rooms without having to call Comcast. I think you were told some BS.
> I even brought a TiVo Series 3 over to a friends home to try and all ch came in (He was on the same Comcast service as i was on), what order was that.


He's not talking about what you're talking about.

He's talking about the order of the outlets in your account at Comcast. Your TiVo worked at your friend's house because it was still registering to your Comcast account. Has nothing to do with the physical wiring.


----------



## CharlesH

msu2k said:


> I read off the first cable card, he sent a signal...and there was no visible notification on the Tivo that it "took" but he said that he didn't receive any errors back. So I proceeded to cable card 2. I put in the card, and had to wait 5 or so minutes for the CC Pairing screen to give me the card information. I thought I was done for at that point, but they suddenly just popped up. Gave him the numbers, he sent a signal, and he got an error back that time. He verified the numbers were correct, they were...and sent a second signal. No errors reported this time.


I'd be curious as to exactly HOW they could get status from the cablecards, since the TiVo has no upstream hardware. They could get status messages from inside their network (like database issues), but there is no physical way for the cablecards in a TiVo to send data to anywhere. That is the whole reason for the manual activation process; if the cards could communicate upstream, the whole activity could be handled over the wire.


----------



## drhankz

CharlesH said:


> I'd be curious as to exactly HOW they could get status from the cablecards, since the TiVo has no upstream hardware. They could get status messages from inside their network (like database issues), but there is no physical way for the cablecards in a TiVo to send data to anywhere. That is the whole reason for the manual activation process; if the cards could communicate upstream, the whole activity could be handled over the wire.


ALL CableCards are 2-way


----------



## morac

CharlesH said:


> I'd be curious as to exactly HOW they could get status from the cablecards, since the TiVo has no upstream hardware. They could get status messages from inside their network (like database issues), but there is no physical way for the cablecards in a TiVo to send data to anywhere. That is the whole reason for the manual activation process; if the cards could communicate upstream, the whole activity could be handled over the wire.


The tech could have been talking about their system. When they make changes on your account (adding/removing) they push out the changes to the system that actually delivers the messages to the boxes. From what I've been told that system has problems frequently, so the tech could have been saying that the messages were sent successfully.


----------



## CharlesH

drhankz said:


> ALL CableCards are 2-way


Cablecards depend on the host for transmitting data upstream. And the host in this case (TiVo) does not have the hardware for this.


----------



## lessd

pdhenry said:


> He's not talking about what you're talking about.
> 
> He's talking about the order of the outlets in your account at Comcast. Your TiVo worked at your friend's house because it was still registering to your Comcast account. Has nothing to do with the physical wiring.


Oh !! That makes sense sorry


----------



## hmm52

CharlesH said:


> Cablecards depend on the host for transmitting data upstream. And the host in this case (TiVo) does not have the hardware for this.


I didn't think my older devices with cablecards had an ability to reveal anything upstream. I recently found I was wrong. Of 5 cards in house, 4 are used in 2 S3s; the one that tends to fall asleep resides in one of 2 cc TVs or in a drawer. For many months it had been drawer bound. I decided to use it in primary TV for occasions when both TiVo tuners are recording tennis. Of course it was in coma again. Given its SN to identify for a hit, the phone tech remarked, "Wow! This one's been out of service for a long time." They're not completely mute in any device, apparently.


----------



## shiffrin

lessd said:


> Oh !! That makes sense sorry


It confused me too. That was why I put quotes around "outlet". Most Comcast people are only guessing and make up responses as they go. It really helps to have the tech that comes to the house know someone in the office that can really help.


----------



## kevn2010

I'm suprised I haven't seen this in here but after countless hours I've figured out the new Tivo Premiers will not work with 2009-2010 Scientific Atlanta multistream cable cards in my area. No matter what we did it would not activate with newer card, but a 2007 card finally worked fine. What the issue is I don't know, anyone know what the problem could be with newer cards?


----------



## dswallow

kevn2010 said:


> I'm suprised I haven't seen this in here but after countless hours I've figured out the new Tivo Premiers will not work with 2009-2010 Scientific Atlanta multistream cable cards in my area. No matter what we did it would not activate with newer card, but a 2007 card finally worked fine. What the issue is I don't know, anyone know what the problem could be with newer cards?


It's almost always a problem with the cable company understanding how to enter values in various fields in their own authorization system and nothing to do with the card itself.


----------



## Gavroche

msu2k said:


> I just wanted to post an update on this. I sent a nice letter to [email protected] explaining that I didn't want to have a tech come out and that the two cards have been working perfectly fine for years. They tried to reach me by phone yesterday morning but I was at a conference, so they left an email instead saying that I should just call 1-800-COMCAST. So I figured I was destined for a tech visit.


Well, this is really weird, because reading your message I realized I had almost the exact same experience and on the same day. Good Grief! After this many years they STILL can not get it right.

After a week of talking to various people at Comcast who don't understand that "send initialization" is not the same process as "pair the cable card to the device" I gave up and as well e-mailed [email protected]

They sent a tech out almost immediately, which wasn't necessary because before the tech even got there I had called customer support back and finally (on try 6!) got someone who understood pairing. She paired my card in the system, didn't send any additional signals, and it worked right away.

But I can say that after emailing Comcast, my issue was resolved within 24 hours. How about that?


----------



## colforbin13

As a follow-up to my previous billing issues (being charged for CC in my primary digital outlet, and still being charged for my HD box when I no longer had it) - I emailed the we_can_help address, and got a phone call from someone later in the day saying that I was correct that I shouldn't be charged either of those fees, and they removed them from my bill. This was after a call in to customer service that went nowhere. So now my Comcast bill is $8/month cheaper, and my Premiere is working perfectly. It's like a fairy tale ending!


----------



## mr.cello

klgood1 said:


> What is Comcast charging for cablecards in Chicago? I just added two Series 3 TiVos to my account, and I've been told that instead of the usual Digital Outlet Fee ($7.95) + extra cablecard ($1.50), that they are now charging $7.95 x 2 = $15.90 for EACH TiVo! Anybody else getting this kind of pricing?
> 
> I got a VERY helpful rep on the phone, who went and argued several times with the sales/managers/etc., and he totally agreed with me. I mean, the Comcast web site even says that they can't charge more than $2.05 for the additional cablecard, but he was told that the "website is subject to change" etc, etc. This pricing seems ridiculous, and of course, I'm finding this out after I've just paid for lifetime service on THREE S3's.


I agree - $8 per cable card is insane. this is totally aggravated if you have an old S3 which doesn't support M cards, so you need to have 2 if you want dual tuner. I just moved from TWC whom I wasn't a huge fan of but their pricing was far more reasonable: the cable cards were $2-3 per month so for me it was under $10/month for 3 cards. Now (assuming it doesn't get fixed) it is $17.50! Insane!


----------



## klopek

Posting this more for therapeutic reasons than anything else... this is enough to drive someone INSANE.

Bought a Premiere XL yesterday (moved my Series 3 to another room). Picked up an M card form the Comcast (Nashville) office so I wouldn't have to wait for a truck roll.

Have since spent HOURS on the phone for the past two days trying to get the M card to work. Have been given such a comical variety of explanations from the different CSR's, I wish I had written them all down. Most recently, tonight I was told that someone at the "help desk" (a mysterious entity that the masses are not allowed to speak to directly) would be sending a reinitialization hit shortly, and to call back in one hour if it didn't work. 
I called back in one hour, and was told the help desk had all gone home. Literally. But this CSR said she'd try to re-pair and hit it again. Didn't work, of course. Then I was told they are doing "system maintenance" and "we can't try anymore tonight". I am 100% certain she was lying and just didn't feel like listening to me anymore.

Have now e-mailed ComcastCares based on advice from posts on here, but not sure how long this lasts.

Oh-- at one point today I did the 3-way call with the TiVo CSR from their CableCard hotline. He was completely useless. It was basically just like having the instruction manual in a human form. Said nothing that I didn't already know, and seemed to know much LESS than is on these posts. Then he gave up after a bit and said "Alright, I'll leave you with [Comcast CSR] to figure this out". Thanks for nothing.

My current plan (unless ComcastCares saves the day) is to go in the morning and get a giant stack of M cards from the office (as many as they will give me), try them one at a time with initialization hits on each one until one works, then take all the others back.

Better suggestions??


----------



## dswallow

klopek said:


> Better suggestions??


Just slap yourself around for waiting so long to contact ComcastCares.


----------



## illthreat

Well, where to begin.. I'm not even sure why I'm posting this other than to share my experience (again) with Comcast and CableCards.

I've had Comcast and it's affiliates for over 26 years... Yep, twenty six years.

roughly three years ago I purchased a TiVo HD and was using Single Stream cards. The initial install took over 3 weeks.. I posted about that install when it happened.. it's somewhere in this thread.

Anywho... In an effort to save $ and to get the old S-cards swapped for an M-card I wrote to the "We Care" address at Comcast. The email showed our concern with 1.billing which they fixed and 2. cable card install since the first time was a disaster.

A women immediately replied to my email and said that someone would call me later that day. I was very pleased with the speed of reply. Later that day a rep called and scheduled a truck roll out (sigh) for today (friday).

A rep shows up two days early! Sadly, we had a prior commitment and couldn't accept his service call and he stated that he would return on the day it was scheduled (today). While he was here we spoke about OWNING YOUR OWN CABLECARD and he said it was NO PROBLEM and he'd do it for me on Friday as the card was to arrive Thursday. This wasn't the first person from Comcast stating we could own our own card.

It's friday, the Tech didn't show. After 6 emails out to comcast "we care" to update the situation and 9 phone calls FROM comcast to get it working.. complete failure.

After calling and asking where the tech was- they stated there was no appointment... You have got to be kidding me.. I took the day off of work for this and it's a no show. Furthermore, they stated it was even in the system. And said they schedule it out for monday. No dice, I'm not waiting any longer.

I wrote one last email to "we care"... a high corporate official from Philadelphia (I'm from Pittsburgh) called very upset about the situation and said she was going to make things right.

They rescheduled the appointment for later today.. hopefully they'll be here before 4pm she said...

Here's why I'm writing. You CAN and SHOULD be able to own your own card with Comcast.. Getting them to do it is another story. I had a tech , in my living room willing to activate and process my own card but sadly I didn't have it in my possession yet. I've also had two CSR's tell me you could own, and several others say you cannot.

Clearly, Comcast has NO IDEA what is going on with cable cards even 3 years after my first lousy experience.

At this point, I don't care if I use my card or theirs.. I'm just sick of the crap service!!

My emails with Comcast for anyone bored enough to read it. It describes several times where I was told I could use my own card.



> Hello,
> 
> I wanted to follow up with our previous email-
> 
> I spoke with Angie. She has been very helpful in taking care of our billing needs. A tech came out Wednesday un-announced (we had an appointment for today, 8a-12p) and the tech and I conversed for 20 minutes before he left. He felt confident that I could call and have the new M-card (*the one I purchased*) activated over the phone. And that he would stop back on Friday to make sure it was taken care of properly. He was very professional and friendly like most techs Comcast sends out.
> 
> Regarding the cablecards-
> 
> The first CSR had no idea what to do. Told me she didn't have access and she wasn't allowed to activate a cablecard.. She also told me I wasn't able to purchase my own cablecard... So I called back-
> 
> The second CSR was getting someone from activations to simply remove the 2 existing cards from my account and add the new M-card. He seemed like he knew what to do and placed me on hold for a 3 way call with activations. He also stated that there is no reason I couldn't use my own purchased card. The second tech has disappeared while on hold and now I have a 3rd tech..
> 
> The third tech, confident that this can be done, has removed the old single stream (SA) cards and I gave him my new M-card Serial Number to put into the system... He also stated I should be able to use my own card as long as the tech enters it into my account.
> 
> This is just horrible .. I can see why people don't want to deal with this. It's not that difficult. This is truly disappointing that in this day and age your local CSR's still have no idea on how to activate cablecards. They were designed to work as and end user option.. ie: the customer makes the call to activate them. There is absolutely no need for a truck to roll out.
> 
> UPDATE-
> 
> After waiting on hold for over 35 minutes(!!) I was asked if it was okay for them to call me back.. Why is it so hard to put numbers into a computer system? Answer- because they aren't trained to do so.
> 
> I have effectively wasted three CSR's time this morning (AND MINE) over something as trivial as data entry. This has an extreme weight over us staying with Comcast as a happy customer..
> 
> I have now wasted 2 hours and 5 minutes on the phone trying to get a competent CSR.
> 
> UPDATE #2-
> 
> I received several calls back from the last CSR (#3)... He said he was unable to put the card on my account because activations doesn't have in on my account. Also, noted that he didn't see an appointment for today. Even though he read the notes stating that there was one schedule for 8am-noon. He put another email into dispatch to call me ASAP.
> 
> Here I am, 3 hours into trying to get Comcast to authorized the cablecard. The likely hood of us remaining a customer at this point is low. The ENTIRE reason I contacted WE CARE at Comcast was so that this situation would be avoided.
> 
> UPDATE #3-
> 
> I received an automated phone call from Comcast asking if the activation was successful. After pushing 2 for NO, a 4th tech began helping me pair the card. She was unable to although understood what had to be done. I was transferred to another tech-
> 
> Tech #5 - This CSR tech was understanding of my needs and quickly entered the new card into my account. I was told to wait a few minutes and if it still didn't work to call back again...
> 
> Guess what, it's not working.


----------



## bicker

At this time, federal law does _not _require MSOs to allow subscribers to use their own CableCARDs.


----------



## illthreat

bicker said:


> At this time, federal law does _not _require MSOs to allow subscribers to use their own CableCARDs.


That's great. But, when several Comcast reps say that I can; they better keep their word AFTER I purchase one. Even the Tech/Installer said I could use my own. My issue here is one rep saying yes and one rep saying no. They have no idea what's going on and that's a fact.

It's also not a requirement that I lease one from the cable company. Why should I pay $72 a year ($3.00/card/month x 2) instead of buying and using my own? They are readily available and I also know first hand of other providers that let you buy a card directly from them.

The whole reason I bought a TiVo was so that I didn't have lease their crappy boxes and then I'm stuck paying a monthly charge for a card? No, sorry. I'm not riding that train any longer.


----------



## bicker

I never trust the verbal word of any representative of any company. I always insist on getting everything in writing, if I'm going to rely on it for my own expectations. If I can't get it in writing, I think of it as if the promise simply doesn't exist.


----------



## Big Boy Laroux

And of all the reps in all the world, you should trust Comcast reps the LEAST.

you need to escalate, escalate, escalate. Supervisor, help desk, comcastcares, whatever. Anything but the front line reps.


----------



## klopek

Wow... At the end of a 3 day saga, I finally have full functionality of my M Card with my Premiere. The trick was FINALLY speaking with an engineer at the "head-end" who was instantly able to initialize the card and everything worked perfectly. It LITERALLY took him 30 seconds on the phone. 

So in summary: Conversation with engineer at the head-end to successfully and easily activate M card: 30 seconds. Time to navigate the INCREDIBLY incompetent, often rude, frequently lying CSRs: 3 days. 

Three points:

1) ComcastCares tried to help (Via Twitter and e-mail), but they weren't able to activate some of my premium channels, and they got the channel map wrong. The key was talking to a local help desk staffer who knows about cable cards. That is the gold standard. The problem is, it's probably easier to get in touch with Obama directly than to directly talk to the help desk people. They are guarded by a fleet of horrible CSRs. 

2) There is NOOOO reason someone needs to come to your house. REFUSE a truck roll. As I said to them over and over, "I am very physically capable of inserting a cablecard into a cablecard slot. And that is the ONLY action that takes place at the house. No one needs to come to my house to make sure I plugged in my cable card right". Completely ridiculous. The default for the 9 CSRs I got was to schedule a call (a week away, I might add). do NOT accept this. They other thing they kept telling me to do was go get more cards and "keep trying cards until one works". None will work if you keep doing the same incorrect thing to activate them. I never got a new card, just (finally) a competent person to talk to. 

3) The key is to demand a supervisor... and not just any supervisor, but one that knows someone that knows about cable cards. IF you happen to be in Nashville, Faye or Janet both have contacts who can instantly fix the problem. 

Wow. I guess maybe this built character. In any case, it seemed like from my S3 that once you finally get the cards to work, they tend to stay working... I hope that remains the case.


----------



## illthreat

bicker said:


> I never trust the verbal word of any representative of any company. I always insist on getting everything in writing, if I'm going to rely on it for my own expectations. If I can't get it in writing, I think of it as if the promise simply doesn't exist.


I agree with you. I don't know why I trusted them.


----------



## bareyb

Ugh. I had my challenges with Comcast too. I can say (reiterate) that once the cards were working, I haven't had a single problem with them in over 3 years. There have been other problems, but the cards once paired seem to be okay.


----------



## a68oliver

I added digital service to my bedroom Tivo last March. I already was receiving digital service on my living room Tivo. Installation of the cablecard went relatively smoothly.

The problem ever since March has been the billing.

After speaking to a phone CSR, we were able to agree on the correct billing and she issued credits and assured me that the next bill would be correct. It has been a while and I don't remember the specifics, but next month's bill was still incorrect.

After numerous calls that didn't fix the problem, I finally decided to drive 15 miles to my local office with copies of their rate sheets and the online FAQ about cablecard charges in my hand. After considerable discussion (and a long line of pissed off customers behind me), we again agreed on the proper charges and what the next bill should look like. The next month, the bill was correct.

I thought everything was ok and then the following month, changes were posted to my account on a date when I didn't speak to anyone. The bill was again incorrect. Another call to a CSR apparently fixed things again.

However, the next bill showed the proper credits on the date we spoke and then 3 days later the charges were added back on.

After another trip to the local office, I think I finally understand what is going on. The CSRs are making the changes which match the rate sheets. However, the audit system in the billing computer kicks it out as a problem. Then a human in a nearby office looks it over and blindly adjusts the account again so that it is incorrect. The sad thing is that there is no notation on the bill that the changes were made as a result of an audit and not at my request.

Apparently, the computer system doesn't really understand the concept of two cablecards in the same device. It wants to charge me for an additional digital outlet and extra cablecards. The last CSR was going to try to leave notes all over the place so the human auditors would not blindly follow the computer's suggestions next month.

We shall see.


----------



## bicker

Are there any service providers left, other than Comcast, that do something special for "two CableCARDs in the same device"?


----------



## morac

bicker said:


> Are there any service providers left, other than Comcast, that do something special for "two CableCARDs in the same device"?


I have Comcast and for me they simply charge $1.50 per card except for the first one which is free. I'm not charged an outlet fee. So it must be a regional thing.

I'm actually getting a $8.40 credit for using the cards in my S3 instead of a cable box.


----------



## a68oliver

morac said:


> I have Comcast and for ms they simply charge $1.50 per card except for the first one which is free. I'm not charged an outlet fee. So it must be a regional thing.


When I first ordered the cablecard for my 2nd Tivo, the CSR quoted me only $1.99 for the card instead of an additional outlet fee. This was contrary to their FAQ and rate sheet.

However, when the bill arrived, and subsequent phone calls to Comcast revealed the first CSR was in error. I am now charged an additional outlet fee with no charge for the cablecard.

That is when the billing is correct


----------



## Emtea

So I picked up a TiVo HD at my local Blockbuster and called Comcast the same day. Everything was pretty much on par with what I saw in this thread. Except one thing. The customer service rep asked me if I wanted to self install. I got all excited and said absolutely but then after a few key strokes she said that "it's not available in my area"  . Which didn't make much sense to me but then again, Comcast has never made sense to me. They are going to charge me $12.95 for everything, install is $9.95 and I'm guessing the card is $3.00. 

Luckily the install date is Thursday so I can get my HD fix with Netflix until then. 

I got the little install sheet to give to the cable guy that came with the TiVo. Is there anything else I should do to make the process go as smooth as possible? The TiVo is set up and I have my account hooked up to it and everything is running as it should.

Edit: I'm in the Atlanta/Kennesaw area.


----------



## DVDerek

Hi Folks, I'm cable provider shopping again and I thought you guys might be decent sources of information on this particular question... possibly more accurate than Comcast CS, anyway.

My wife and I are ready to drop cable television all together, but it appears to get the cheapest cable internet price via comcast, I'll have to add "Basic Cable" (just the locals) to my package. I'll then get Cable Internet and Basic Cable for a total of $39/month + taxes/fees.

Will the Basic TV lineup also carry local HD's? Will it require a cable card rental for my TiVo?

This is the Boston area market, if that matters.


----------



## alexsquared

DVDerek said:


> Hi Folks, I'm cable provider shopping again and I thought you guys might be decent sources of information on this particular question... possibly more accurate than Comcast CS, anyway.
> 
> My wife and I are ready to drop cable television all together, but it appears to get the cheapest cable internet price via comcast, I'll have to add "Basic Cable" (just the locals) to my package. I'll then get Cable Internet and Basic Cable for a total of $39/month + taxes/fees.
> 
> Will the Basic TV lineup also carry local HD's? Will it require a cable card rental for my TiVo?
> 
> This is the Boston area market, if that matters.


I'm doing the exact same thing. I'm in Portland Oregon. For me, the local HD channels do come through in the clear, but the Tivo will require a CC to obtain these. According to comcast, you get one free device (CC or cable box) with your subscription, but this is only if you have at least a digital tier package. The Limited Basic is an analog package and as such has a fee associated with the cable card. I was not aware of this. Thankfully, I had saved a chat transcription I had had with a comcast representative, where I fully disclosed my intent, what package type I had, etc. and he guaranteed me in that conversation that I would not be billed for the CC. I had to submit this paperwork to Comcast, but it got me the free CC (no monthly fee). The only thing I had to do was pay a one time $15.99 install fee. So now I get locals in HD with the limited basic package. I did the same thing when I had the Sony DHG-HD250 DVR, but that box did not require a cable card for the non-encrypted channels like the Tivo does.


----------



## Puppy76

Yeah, Comcast was going to charge me something like $16/month for cable cards on top of the $16/month for basic cable...and of course you have to have them "installed", for which I think they should pay *ME*

I just dumped them and went to free ATSC + Netflix.


----------



## MoranJ2000

DVDerek said:


> Hi Folks, I'm cable provider shopping again and I thought you guys might be decent sources of information on this particular question... possibly more accurate than Comcast CS, anyway.
> 
> My wife and I are ready to drop cable television all together, but it appears to get the cheapest cable internet price via comcast, I'll have to add "Basic Cable" (just the locals) to my package. I'll then get Cable Internet and Basic Cable for a total of $39/month + taxes/fees.
> 
> Will the Basic TV lineup also carry local HD's? Will it require a cable card rental for my TiVo?
> 
> This is the Boston area market, if that matters.


I have Comcast in Naples, FL and I get local HDs on a set without cable box or CableCard.


----------



## EvilMidniteBombr

DVDerek said:


> Hi Folks, I'm cable provider shopping again and I thought you guys might be decent sources of information on this particular question... possibly more accurate than Comcast CS, anyway.
> 
> My wife and I are ready to drop cable television all together, but it appears to get the cheapest cable internet price via comcast, I'll have to add "Basic Cable" (just the locals) to my package. I'll then get Cable Internet and Basic Cable for a total of $39/month + taxes/fees.
> 
> Will the Basic TV lineup also carry local HD's? Will it require a cable card rental for my TiVo?
> 
> This is the Boston area market, if that matters.


The cable company should carry your local stations in HD in the clear. Which means you will not need a cable card to watch them. However, you will get no guide data at all. This means that you will not be able to set up season passes or wishlists. You can schedule manual recordings by time but you won't even be able to tell what you've recorded. You MAY have channel names but that will be pretty much all.


----------



## kilcher

They came Tuesday to install mine. The guy spent 3 hours trying to get it to work and then rescheduled for a week later. The thought of waiting another week because they couldn't get it to work kind of irked me. He had tried 2 cable cards and was going to come back with more. He really had no idea what else to try.

I was getting my regular channels and HD channels but not my digital channels and HBO. The TiVo message kept saying I didn't have access to those channels and needed to call my cable company.

Even though we had rebooted the TiVo several times while he was there after he left I re-ran guided setup from the beginning and then everything worked.


----------



## Grumock

kilcher said:


> They came Tuesday to install mine. The guy spent 3 hours trying to get it to work and then rescheduled for a week later. The thought of waiting another week because they couldn't get it to work kind of irked me. He had tried 2 cable cards and was going to come back with more. He really had no idea what else to try.
> 
> I was getting my regular channels and HD channels but not my digital channels and HBO. The TiVo message kept saying I didn't have access to those channels and needed to call my cable company.
> 
> Even though we had rebooted the TiVo several times while he was there after he left I re-ran guided setup from the beginning and then everything worked.


sounds like the Tivo was not getting CP authorization in the CP info screen if you are using SA equipment. If it's Motorola cards then on the "Conditional Access Screen" you should see a line that has Con/EBCP/Val on it & they should read: Con Yes/ EBCP Yes/ Val V 0x0& a number. Toward the lower part of that same screen you will see where it says "AUTH" & it should have an S next to it if the card is properly authorized. If it says something other then S it could be that it maybe has the wrong headend code applied to it & normally a DAC operator will have to be contacted to see if there is anything they can do to change it.


----------



## kilcher

Grumock said:


> sounds like the Tivo was not getting CP authorization in the CP info screen if you are using SA equipment. If it's Motorola cards then on the "Conditional Access Screen" you should see a line that has Con/EBCP/Val on it & they should read: Con Yes/ EBCP Yes/ Val V 0x0& a number. Toward the lower part of that same screen you will see where it says "AUTH" & it should have an S next to it if the card is properly authorized. If it says something other then S it could be that it maybe has the wrong headend code applied to it & normally a DAC operator will have to be contacted to see if there is anything they can do to change it.


I actually found that in the TiVo help docs and showed it to the guy while he was there. I don't remember exactly what the settings were but they were not what they were supposed to be.


----------



## nrobertson

THANK YOU to everyone in this thread for giving me the info/research necessary to help comcast finish my cablecard install.

I have 3 Moto M-stream cable cards, one is 2yrs old - works perfectly, one is 1 yr old and became unpaired after comcast digital conversion, last one is only days old.

Truck roll this past Friday left me with a 3rd unparied cable card and the vendor tech couldn't help at all with my 2nd unparied cable card. Multiple calls to comcast later Friday only ended up with a truck roll for Monday. I also emailed the We_Can_Help.... address and got an immediate response on Friday with assurance by Monday things would be fixed.

I was able to prove to the comcast employee that showed up that the pairing was invalid for cards 2 & 3. Neither he, nor the person at dispatch (headend) was aware of the Val:V vs. Val:? for pairing. They moved up all my cablecards to the top of my account and they fixed the data line for cablecards 2 & 3 which were apparently incorrect even though the vendor tech called them in on Friday. The tech today was surprised that the call center claimed they could only confirm the HostID number and not the Data number. I did ask but they wouldn't even try to confirm more than HostID.

Comcast corporate did call Monday morning before and after the comcast employee came out. I do have to give them props for following up at least.

Anyway, THANKS A MILLION for all the help in this forum! Also thanks to Tivo's Motorola M-stream cable card help pages!


----------



## getgray

Hi guys. I've skimmed through some of the 252 pages here, but didn't find the asnwers:

I have a Series 3. I have had my CC's for a long time but never installed them, geting my HD off antenna and SD off basic cable. They are finally forcing digital here in my area (Nashville) so in order to get the kids channels, I have to install the cable cards.

1) I have cards that say Motorola CableCard Media Cipher. They do not say M or S. Which are mine?

2) I started to follow along the Tivo how-to on activating the cards. It has you do one card, then the next. I made it as far as getting card #1's gray screen, and got Comcast on the phone. The nice girl was unable to activate the card. We double checked the card ID and host numbers, to no avail. She wanted me to insert card #2 so she could pass along the host ID to upstream tech support, but I explained the Tivo instructions say not to insert card 2 until 1 is done. Can I insert card 2 before card 1 is activated?

3) Does anyone have a summary of tips to help Comcast do the right thing when activating these? Someone somewhere in the depths of this thread someone said something about doing a maintenance hit then refresh. But I couldn't relocate it. Then I saw the talk about "Val:V vs. Val:? for pairing" which I hadn't seen before.

Any pointers appreciated.

Scott


----------



## Atomic Taco

getgray said:


> Hi guys. I've skimmed through some of the 252 pages here, but didn't find the asnwers:
> 
> I have a Series 3. I have had my CC's for a long time but never installed them, geting my HD off antenna and SD off basic cable. They are finally forcing digital here in my area (Nashville) so in order to get the kids channels, I have to install the cable cards.
> 
> 1) I have cards that say Motorola CableCard Media Cipher. They do not say M or S. Which are mine?
> 
> 2) I started to follow along the Tivo how-to on activating the cards. It has you do one card, then the next. I made it as far as getting card #1's gray screen, and got Comcast on the phone. The nice girl was unable to activate the card. We double checked the card ID and host numbers, to no avail. She wanted me to insert card #2 so she could pass along the host ID to upstream tech support, but I explained the Tivo instructions say not to insert card 2 until 1 is done. Can I insert card 2 before card 1 is activated?
> 
> 3) Does anyone have a summary of tips to help Comcast do the right thing when activating these? Someone somewhere in the depths of this thread someone said something about doing a maintenance hit then refresh. But I couldn't relocate it. Then I saw the talk about "Val:V vs. Val:? for pairing" which I hadn't seen before.
> 
> Any pointers appreciated.
> 
> Scott


1) Is it red? Pretty sure that's an M card. I forget how, but one of the CableCard menus tells you if it can decode 1 or more channels.

2) No, and see #3

3) Keep calling back until you get a rep that knows how to do it. The activation is pretty instantaneous--if it doesn't work within 30 seconds something's wrong. Some will say 24 hours and that's BS.


----------



## getgray

No not red. But I kept digging and foiund a link to what appears to be a comprehensive technical guide. Someone here wrote it. 

I'm off to CEDIA today and with all the new fall shows coming out, I decided it was self inflicted pain to engage Comcst right now. Screw with them when I get back. 

Thanks,
Scott


----------



## ronr2006

Just read this off of the Tivo site:

"Series3 HD DVRs run all CableCARDs in single stream mode, so *this model DVR always requires 2 CableCARDS*, which can be M-Cards, S-Cards, or a combination of the two."

"If you install an M-Card in a TiVo HD DVR, it must be installed in Slot 1 (the slot on the right). If you install only one CableCARD in a Series3 HD DVR, even an M-Card, the DVR runs as a single-tuner device."


----------



## Atomic Taco

So I can never remember which is which, so, if you want to be able to record more than one channel at a time:

Does your TiVo look like this?










If so get two cards. Does not matter if they are M or S.

Does your TiVo look like this?










Get one M card or two S cards.


----------



## silypuddy

Is there a Comcast channel lineup thread? I just got the message about the massive lineup change out here in Minneapolis. The only problem is that the underlying Comcast channels have not changed. The TiVo thinks I'm watching a Music channel when I'm actually watching NBC... This is messed as all my Season Passes are messed.... grrr...


----------



## Atomic Taco

silypuddy said:


> Is there a Comcast channel lineup thread? I just got the message about the massive lineup change out here in Minneapolis. The only problem is that the underlying Comcast channels have not changed. The TiVo thinks I'm watching a Music channel when I'm actually watching NBC... This is messed as all my Season Passes are messed.... grrr...


http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/search.php


----------



## ellinj

I Apologize for not reading the entire thread its just too long. My parents just moved to a Comcast area. They are having issues with their TivoHd with I believe an SA M cablecard. Periodically all the channels become black. restarting the dvr fixes the problem for a day or two. Its hard for me to troubleshoot because I am not there so I need to tell them what to look for. Is it possible to fix this remotely or should they just demand a tech come out and replace the card?


----------



## Mike Wolf

My tech was very friendly and a good listener. We got his dispatch on the phone, and we went through every step me and him could think of. I have alot of experience troubleshooting cablecards, especially my own, so it was easy. I knew my way around the tivo cablecard menus and their options, was able to pull up the cablecard serial number, host id, card id, mac addresses, and all the info that his dispatch was asking for. The issue I was having was that althrough I was able to recieve all my digital channels, copy protection wasn't granted to the card so I couldn't get HBO, Showtime, Starz, and CinaMax channel blocks. Anyway everything's working great now, plus we shared some stories about past support calls gone wrong, like this one time he was sent to a house under the complaint of "at 11:30 every day theres a buzzing sound from the tv" well he came in at 11:20, waited behind the tv for ten minutes, only to find that the elderly couple's clock radio was the cause. Or another time when after arriving to an apartment complex, the customer admitted that the real reason she called was to replace a lightbulb. 

You know what surpised me was that a few hours later I got an automated call from Comcast with a survey, which after a service call isn't unusual, but this time the survey wasn't about if my service was working or not, but about the technician himself. His professionalism, friendliness, and a whole bunch of other stuff, and at the end offered to allow me to record additional thoughts, which I commented that technicians should be trained under him and if he could be my de facto tech for future visits. I'm very impressed by all this. It's a shame he's retiring in three years. I guess him being the most senior tech working for Comcast in my county shows I'm sorry if I'm not making sense, I'm still getting over how impressed I am


----------



## Mike Wolf

ellinj said:


> I Apologize for not reading the entire thread its just too long. My parents just moved to a Comcast area. They are having issues with their TivoHd with I believe an SA M cablecard. Periodically all the channels become black. restarting the dvr fixes the problem for a day or two. Its hard for me to troubleshoot because I am not there so I need to tell them what to look for. Is it possible to fix this remotely or should they just demand a tech come out and replace the card?


Your best bet is a tech to come out, as there seems to be a failure with the card pairing up properly. This type of thing happens sometimes.


----------



## ellinj

Mike Wolf said:


> Your best bet is a tech to come out, as there seems to be a failure with the card pairing up properly. This type of thing happens sometimes.


Is pairing responsible for periodic outages. Rebooting solves the problem temporarily. Seems odd to me. I am guess a bum cable card.


----------



## Atomic Taco

ellinj said:


> Is pairing responsible for periodic outages. Rebooting solves the problem temporarily. Seems odd to me. I am guess a bum cable card.


Once the card is authorized, it's authorized. Could be a low signal issue.


----------



## ellinj

Atomic Taco said:


> Once the card is authorized, it's authorized. Could be a low signal issue.


Brand new neighborhood, brand new house, when the tech was out doing the original install his comment was that I should never have an issue with signal.


----------



## Mike Wolf

ellinj said:


> Is pairing responsible for periodic outages. Rebooting solves the problem temporarily. Seems odd to me. I am guess a bum cable card.


Yes it does seem odd. Basically its that when the TiVo is being unpowered and repowered its reinitializing the card to the cable companies controller or headend and doing a handshake, but possibly a memory leak somewhere along the line causes it to forget. Another analogy would be two old friends meeting every day, but both of the friends have short term memory loss and forgets who the other person is every few days.


----------



## Mike Wolf

Atomic Taco said:


> Once the card is authorized, it's authorized. Could be a low signal issue.


Not exactly as even though my card was "authorized" and I could recieve all my channels, because something happened to the computer that manages the cards, copy protection wasn't being granted to my card and I was being locked out of HBO, Showtime, and the rest of the premium channels.


----------



## morac

Mike Wolf said:


> Not exactly as even though my card was "authorized" and I could recieve all my channels, because something happened to the computer that manages the cards, copy protection wasn't being granted to my card and I was being locked out of HBO, Showtime, and the rest of the premium channels.


The cable company could accidentally unpair the cards while messing with your account, but that's extremely rare.


----------



## Mike Wolf

morac said:


> The cable company could accidentally unpair the cards while messing with your account, but that's extremely rare.


True. See with my Moxi I had this exact same issue in February, and the solution the tech came up with was to start from scratch. Take the card completely off the account, remove the device from the account, and treat it like a new install. That worked. Now this time, in an attempt to avoid a service call, I had the tech do this over the phone, but it didn't fix it this time. Kinda glad cause I ended up meeting a cool technician. I won't start ranting about how great he was, you can check my other posts instead


----------



## Emtea

So I had to get the Cablecard installed by a tech from Comcast. They told me it would cost me $12.99, $1.99 for the card and $11.00 for the install. Well the installer didn't install it right, and I was missing all my HD channels. I called Comcast and they were able to get it working over the phone and took off the $11 install charge. I thought I was in the clear until I got the next months bill. I got charged $26.95 for a Installed Outlet, so I called Comcast, again, and the rep told me that whenever a technician either installs or modify an outlet they charge that fee. I told them that all he did was sit on my couch and talk on the phone and I'm not paying that fee. After much huffing and puffing on their end they eventually took the fee off my account. 

So just a heads up, you might get charged some bogus Installed Outlet fee when they come and install your Cablecard. However, if you call them and tell them the rep didn't do anything with an outlet and you're not paying the fee, they should take it off. But YMMV so I can't vouch for everywhere.


----------



## Mike Wolf

Emtea said:


> So I had to get the Cablecard installed by a tech from Comcast. They told me it would cost me $12.99, $1.99 for the card and $11.00 for the install. Well the installer didn't install it right, and I was missing all my HD channels. I called Comcast and they were able to get it working over the phone and took off the $11 install charge. I thought I was in the clear until I got the next months bill. I got charged $26.95 for a Installed Outlet, so I called Comcast, again, and the rep told me that whenever a technician either installs or modify an outlet they charge that fee. I told them that all he did was sit on my couch and talk on the phone and I'm not paying that fee. After much huffing and puffing on their end they eventually took the fee off my account.
> 
> So just a heads up, you might get charged some bogus Installed Outlet fee when they come and install your Cablecard. However, if you call them and tell them the rep didn't do anything with an outlet and you're not paying the fee, they should take it off. But YMMV so I can't vouch for everywhere.


Yeah same thing happened by me, including when the tech decides to check the signals and "reconfigure" the splitters and replace wires on his own accord. In fact this one time the tech came out, said there was some signal issue (even though it was a coding issue on the account) and decided to replace splitters and run new wires, fixed the coding issue, and left. A month later another issue I was having, with the internet this time, required a tech to come out, and low and behold, same tech, and this time he undid everything he did the previous visit. Guess what, I got charged both times, so after contacting customer service, not only did I have the charges removed, I even got a $20 credit for each visit. Since then i make it a point to have the tech note on the account not to charge for the visit before I sign.


----------



## hengst2404

Well for the second time my fears of getting my tivo hd xl to perform turned out to be, at least for the moment, unfounded. In Los Angeles Time Warner came out and installed my cards and had everything up and running in ten minutes. They did charge me a monthly fee for the M card though.

So this week, after moving to Arlington, Virginia and having Comcast come out to help me, I was happy. The tech, when asked about cable cards gave me a pained look. When he found out I had tivo he said he was happy as he was afraid I had a cable card television set. 

He got the m card installed and working in a few minutes before leaving. I am lucky, as I had not been able to complete my guided setup as I had no internet connection prior to his arrival. After the setup was complete my channels were there, the guide was working and my movie channels were there. Thus far I have not noticed any missing channels and I did not need some type of device in addition to my cable card to allow me to get certain channels.

I just figured that since most postings were horror stories, I would throw this out there so people looking to buy Tivo weren't totally discouraged.


----------



## agroothuis

If you are given a CableCARD by your local Comcast service center - as mine in Chicago will do - and you have the card plugged into your Tivo, ready to call Comcast so that they can activate it, you absolutely, 100% must:

*email executive customer support: we_can_help (AT) comcast.com*

or maybe tweet @comcastcares.

*Do not bother with regular Comcast Customer Service to activate your CableCARD self install.* That level of CSR, and even their managers, simply are not trained to do what's called a pairing. At best they will try to send activation signals that will not work.

And eventually each CSR will tell you that you will require a scheduled tech install appointment to install a Comcast CableCard. This is simply not true.

This is the classic case of the right hand of Comcast not talking to the left hand, a common problem with Comcast for those who have dealt with them before. That's all you need know. Now, if you want my full story, read on...

I got a CableCard for my new Tivo Premiere from Comcast's North Avenue, Chicago service center. As you can see, it clearly states "Services Available: Self Installation Kits Available: Digital - CableCard." Here is the link: bit.ly/bizpwy .

I think, if you search for and find a local Comcast service center with CableCards listed next to Self Installation Kits available, you should assume that if yous show up at the service center they will give you a CableCard to self install.

So you can see why I thought that A) I would be given a CableCard and B) I would be able to install it on my own with, maybe, a call to Comcast to activate.

A) was easy. I was given a CableCard by the service center, no questions asked. B) was not.

I installed the CableCARD properly into the Tivo and called Comcast many different times to try to get it activated. Low level CSRs continually sent activation signals to the CableCard, which did nothing. They confirmed that the Tivo had not been paired with the CableCard.

Calling Tivo confirmed the same thing: that Comcast was sending an activation signal, but not properly pairing the card to the Tivo. In order to pair the Tivo, Comcast needed several different pieces of information such as the Card #, the Host ID, Data, and Serial Number. Each of which you can find under the CableCARD setting in the Tivo Premiere. So I had this information in front of me but no one would take. Even in a three-way call including Tivo.

Comcast CSRs continued to tell me that pairing, and more generally CableCard installation, can only be done with a tech installation appointment. But I could tell from my own online research and by Tivo's response that all the installer was going to do was call (a double super secret facility) and read off those numbers. Something I could do just as well as the tech installer.

I sent a polite email we_can_help (AT) comcast.com and explained the situation, that I knew this could be done by Comcast remotely without a tech install appointment. An executive CSR responded within a day and confirmed that you don't need a home tech install if you've installed a Comcast CableCard correctly in your Tivo. You just need to give those numbers to the right people within Comcast. And he confirmed that regular Comcast CSRs simply aren't trained correctly to activate and pair a CableCard with a Tivo. They are trained to tell us that only a Comcast tech installer can install a Comcast CableCard in a Tivo with a home visit - which he conceded is not true.

I returned his email, giving him the appropriate CableCard IDs and numbers. He relayed them to (the one mysterious facility in Comcast that knows how to activate and pair a Tivo with a Comcast CableCard??). Within 20 minutes of giving the executive CSR those numbers over email, I had working Tivo and Cable.


----------



## drhankz

agroothuis said:


> I returned his email, giving him the appropriate CableCard IDs and numbers. He relayed them to (the one mysterious facility in Comcast that knows how to activate and pair a Tivo with a Comcast CableCard??). Within 20 minutes of giving the executive CSR those numbers over email, I had working Tivo and Cable.


Nothing you said was incorrect.

Only ACS can key in the Numbers. 
Only a Comcast Employee can talk to ACS. 
That is why they push the truck roll so they can have a tech talk to ACS.

You and I can do that.


----------



## agroothuis

> Nothing you said was incorrect.
> 
> Only ACS can key in the Numbers.
> Only a Comcast Employee can talk to ACS.
> That is why they push the truck roll so they can have a tech talk to ACS.
> 
> You and I can do that.


Even though self-installing CableCARDS is clearly something advanced Tivo users are capable of, I could deal with a policy of no self-installation. But only if their service centers followed suit and didn't advertise the fact that they have CableCARD self-install kits, then hand out CableCARDS to customers under the assumption that they can self-install.

But by allowing service centers to give out CableCards for self installation, and then not training or allowing CSRs to activate the cards, it's setting customers up for a lot of wasted hours, confusion, and disappointment.

It's such a frustrating company.


----------



## drhankz

agroothuis said:


> It's such a frustrating company.


I think at least 9 out of 10 Comcast offices do not allow self-install.

I have (5) DVRs and as I added each one - it was a 15 minute job
for the tech to call in all the numbers. I'll pay to save the hours
of aggravation of trying to do it yourself.


----------



## Mike Wolf

I'd rather have the phone number that the techs call. That way I don't have to leave it to chance that the email isn't checked hourly. But major bonus points to agroothuis if you can get that number.


----------



## jrmsp

I own a Series3 TiVo which is connected to Comcast via one dual-tuner M cablecard, about 2 years old. (SA)

I came home today to find my channel lineup scrambled; channels actually exist in their old location but all guide data points to new channels.

I am aware XFinity upgrade pending for my area but not expected for awhile. However, I received email today "welcome to Xfinity".

I spoke to tech who told me I needed to swap cable cards. Does this sound correct to you? It seems a bit odd to me.

Thank you in advance for any light you may be able to shed. I don't want to open a cablecard can of worms if I can avoid it.


----------



## Atomic Taco

Mike Wolf said:


> the tech came out... and decided to replace splitters and run new wires...


I think that happens to me every time I have a tech out. "Those old splitters/connectors are crap, these new ones are much better".


Mike Wolf said:


> I'd rather have the phone number that the techs call... But major bonus points to agroothuis if you can get that number.


I had a tech that wanted to give me the number but wouldn't.


----------



## a68oliver

jrmsp said:


> I came home today to find my channel lineup scrambled; channels actually exist in their old location but all guide data points to new channels.


See this thread: http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=456116


----------



## drhankz

Mike Wolf said:


> I'd rather have the phone number that the techs call. That way I don't have to leave it to chance that the email isn't checked hourly. But major bonus points to agroothuis if you can get that number.


I don't disagree with your feeling but I will tell you something else.

In my home - the Tech's have a problem with signal strength on their
cell phone. I gave them my land line to use. Guess What?

They can not get through on my land line - WHY?

Comcast uses Caller ID to block calls that are NOT from Cell Phones
that are from their own Techs.


----------



## Mike Wolf

drhankz said:


> I don't disagree with your feeling but I will tell you something else.
> 
> In my home - the Tech's have a problem with signal strength on their
> cell phone. I gave them my land line to use. Guess What?
> 
> They can not get through on my land line - WHY?
> 
> Comcast uses Caller ID to block calls that are NOT from Cell Phones
> that are from their own Techs.


But my neighbor works for Comcast as an independant contractor, plus he said I can always borrow his phone.


----------



## morac

Mike Wolf said:


> But my neighbor works for Comcast as an independant contractor, plus he said I can always borrow his phone.


For my last cablecard install, Comcast dispatch never answered the phone when the contractor called. He gave up after being on the phone for 30 minutes. He called his own office, but they could only activate the card not pair it.

I really hope the new FCC mandates become law since they include self installs for cablecards.


----------



## Puppy76

Why does Comcast try to make this so difficult for its customers? I mean the obvious thing is you offer to mail out (or let the cards be picked up), and you have both a phone number and web site the customer can use to punch in the numbers to get it registered. Should take a few minutes, no hassle. 

Instead they have variable pricing, most require a tech to come stick it in a slot, etc. Why do they do that?

Oh, and my local office even closed, even though my city's contract with them explicitly says it can't  Thankfully the mayor is pissed off and trying to get some other cable company in.


----------



## Mike Wolf

Puppy76 said:


> Why does Comcast try to make this so difficult for its customers? I mean the obvious thing is you offer to mail out (or let the cards be picked up), and you have both a phone number and web site the customer can use to punch in the numbers to get it registered. Should take a few minutes, no hassle.
> 
> Instead they have variable pricing, most require a tech to come stick it in a slot, etc. Why do they do that?
> 
> Oh, and my local office even closed, even though my city's contract with them explicitly says it can't  Thankfully the mayor is pissed off and trying to get some other cable company in.


Closed in what way. If you mean bring in a different cable provider then those people are screwed, cause that means everythings gonna have to be ripped out and replaced. New headend equipment, phone numbers, customers will be forced to relinquish their DVR boxes, thus losing all their recorded programs, and whats worse is that means that everyone using cablecards or cable boxes will have to schedule appointments to have them installed/removed. I'd be rioting in the streets or filing a class action suit.


----------



## agroothuis

Mike Wolf said:


> I'd rather have the phone number that the techs call.


I do not have that number, and no way you're getting that number from anyone at Comcast unless they slip up. I'm not going to give the Exec. CSRs number out of courtesy to him.

I'm telling you, though. I've dealt with executive customer service through that email address and/or @comcastcares on Twitter two or three times. They always respond to well-informed and polite emails rapidly within a day in my experience.

I'd contact them as soon as you know you are going to need a CableCARD self-install activation, even before you're hooked up and ready for activation, and explain you know this can be done remotely and that you're left with no other option than to contact them since you know that regular CSRs are unable to pair a CableCARD with a Tivo.

Plus the more people who contact Executive Customer Service about this, I bet it's likely that it gets solved.



drhankz said:


> I'll pay to save the hours of aggravation of trying to do it yourself.


But...



drhankz said:


> In my home - the Tech's have a problem with





morac said:


> Comcast dispatch never answered the phone when the contractor called. He gave up after being on the phone for 30 minutes. He called his own office, but they could only activate the card not pair it.


That's the thing. This is Comcast afterall. So A) You have to miss work and be held hostage in your home waiting for B) a tech installer who may or may not know what he's doing with a Tivo/CableCARD pairing who will then C) call the number of someone who may or may not know what they're doing with a Tivo/CableCARD install.

If you're comfortable with the self-install and your local service center gives you the CableCARD, I say contacting executive customer service in advance of pairing/activation is the move least likely move to cause aggravation.


----------



## JJJB

I guess this is the right thread so maybe you guys and especially agroothuis can tell me what I should do next. My cable card all channels has been working fine for 6 months I have Comcast Digital Classic so I heard they're having a deal on HBO for 10 bucks a month for 6 months so I order it. She "flicks the switch" whatever that means and I get nothing but I "white screen" on HBO ch.550 if I press "clear" the "cable card screen" comes up.
I called back and a woman told me something about "pairing" yadda yadda and to setup an appointment.I told her I didn't have time for a guy to come out for 1 channel I'm way too busy for that.The next day I called and got some guy in Mexico who tried for 30 minutes,I rebooted the TiVo,pulled the plug out,pulled the card out etc.... nothing. So I've been recording HBO off the Comcast Xfinity site on my computer through a scan converter to a DVD recorder.
How ridiculous is THAT !! I don't know who to contact or call next.I haven't got time to schedule a tech to come out here etc... Any suggestions??


----------



## Atomic Taco

JJJB said:


> I guess this is the right thread so maybe you guys and especially agroothuis can tell me what I should do next. My cable card all channels has been working fine for 6 months I have Comcast Digital Classi so I heard they're having a deal on HBO for 10 bucks a month for 6 months so I order it. She "flicks the switch" whatever that means and I get nothing but I "white screen" on HBO ch.550 if I press "clear" the "cable card screen" comes up.
> I called back and a woman tod me something about "pairing" yadda yadda and to setup an appointment.I told her I didn't have time for a guy to come out for 1 channel I'm way too busy for that.The next day I called and got some guy in Mexico who tried for 30 minutes,I rebooted the TiVo,pulled the plug out,pulled the card out etc.... nothing. So I've been recording HBO off the Xfinity site on my computer through a scan converter to a DVD recorder.
> How ridiculous is THAT !! I don't know who to contact or call next.I haven't got time to schedule a tech to come out here etc... Any suggestions??


1) Make time
2) Cancel HBO. Sounds like you've got a system for it anyway.


----------



## JJJB

Atomic Taco said:


> 1) Make time
> 2) Cancel HBO. Sounds like you've got a system for it anyway.


If I "cancel" it then I can't watch it on the Comcast "Xfinity" website.
As a Comcast subscriber you can watch tons of shows on the Comcast website and if you subscribe to HBO you can watch it online.

I want to watch it on my TiVo like normal people....LOL


----------



## Atomic Taco

JJJB said:


> If I "cancel" it then I can't watch it on the Comcast "Xfinity" website.
> As a Comcast subscriber you can watch tons of shows on the Comcast website and if you subscribe to HBO you can watch it online.
> 
> I want to watch it on my TiVo like normal people....LOL


Sounds like option 1 then. Your description is rather vague, and the CSRs on the phone don't have much training in troubleshooting cablecard issues. The good news is that Comcast _does_ have appointments on the weekend in some areas.


----------



## Phantom Gremlin

Puppy76 said:


> Why does Comcast try to make this so difficult for its customers?


Assuming you're question isn't purely rhetorical, there are two simple answers:

1) They're the cable company. They don't care, they don't have to.

2) or, more likely: *They want you to rent a DVR from them.* You will find many many posts on TiVo Community from people who have given up in frustration and done exactly that. Wall Street values cable companies mostly on * revenue* rather than profit. So, to Comcast, it's better to rent you a DVR at $20/mo even if they don't make any more profit on it than if they rented CableCARDs to you at $2/mo. Note, this isn't something that needs to be explained to CSRs, it's only top management that needs to think this way. Just keep CSRs untrained and in the dark and you get the results you desire, without requiring the whole company to be involved in the "conspiracy". Capitalism at its finest.

But I don't know how to explain the existence of "We can help". They seem to truly be able to help with the vast majority of customer issues. It's like some giant cosmic joke; maybe Brian Roberts has a strange sense of humor. Dealing with Comcast sucks you into a Kafkaesque hell, yet there's a simple way out that 99% of people will never hear about.


----------



## dipdewdog

I just got my TiVo Premiere unit on Friday. Called Comcast DC to set up an appointment today only to find out that CableCard installations can only be scheduled during core business hours--no evening or weekend appointments for those! Awesome. 

I'm willing to give them one shot at their process before getting we_can_help involved...


----------



## Shagger

Well, it took three hours and 2 cable cards, but Jason from Comcast got it right! I hope... I see all my HD channels and HBO's so I think I am good to go. The first card would not pair so it most likely was defective. He tried to get more cards before he came out but they only had ONE??!? So he called all his pals and got a few more and came back 1/2 hour later and was successful!


----------



## Atomic Taco

So for anyone else that's e-mailed we_can_help to activate the card, what were your steps?

I gave them data, host, and the card ID. They replied back pretty quick saying that they've "made some changes to my account" but the card is still in "wait to start".


----------



## morac

Atomic Taco said:


> So for anyone else that's e-mailed we_can_help to activate the card, what were your steps?
> 
> I gave them data, host, and the card ID. They replied back pretty quick saying that they've "made some changes to my account" but the card is still in "wait to start".


In my case the card was already activated, but wasn't paired correctly. Once they paired it, premium channels showed up shortly afterwards.

If your card is really activated and paired, then having support do a "hit" on the cards should get things working. You can also try rebooting if that doesn't work.


----------



## dipdewdog

I was pleasantly surprised to have gotten an appointment for this afternoon. The installer showed up and asked "so where's the CableCARD?" Apparently they'd set up a trouble call appointment, even though I specifically said on the phone that I was setting up a new outlet with a CableCARD.

Anyway, the technician was great. He called dispatch to get the order set up, installed the card, and paired it. It seemed like he was using his handheld PC to communicate the pairing information to Comcast.

All told, about 45 minutes and I am all set. I'm pretty happy, considering the hell I went through just a couple of years ago.


----------



## jrswartz

It has been one month since my install of a CableCard on a new Tivo Premiere. I must say that the experience of the CableCard install and the Premiere has been very positive. I got an appointment within a few days of calling. The technician came with several cards and said he had experience with Tivos. He put the card in, grabbed the Tivo remote and navigated to the correct Tivo screens faster than I could have. After he called dispatch we waited for 20 minutes then he called several more times. In a total of 45 minutes I was up and running with access to all my subscribed channels including premium. After one month of usage I have had no problems with Comcast or Tivo. 

I will add that I use the old non-GUI menus and have an SD TV hooked up to Composite cables.

I do notice that the premium channels like HBO are copy protected and I can't back up to a PC like I did with a cable box and Series 2 TIVO.


----------



## ghuido

does anyone know how to get a Self Installation Kits Available: Digital - CableCard?

My In-Laws need a cablecard installed and they would prefer me to do a self install then have some truck roll that always causes them more problems.

Has anyone had any success with this method? if so what are the steps? Also, this is Cablecard right and not the Digital Tuning Adapters? If done the self install for Digital Tuning Adapters? 

thanks. any info is appreciated.


----------



## deathopie

They had Refurbed Premieres for sale at Sellout.woot.com for 169.99 yesterday. (Great deal) and I noticed in the forum for the deal that someone mentioned that Tivo CS can get your fee for the cable card reduced possibly? I've never heard of this. I had a cable card installed by comcast back in July and it costs me $6 a month. This guy claimed he was told they can get it reduced to $2. I think I'll call later and see if this is true.


----------



## Atomic Taco

deathopie said:


> They had Refurbed Premieres for sale at Sellout.woot.com for 169.99 yesterday. (Great deal) and I noticed in the forum for the deal that someone mentioned that Tivo CS can get your fee for the cable card reduced possibly? I've never heard of this. I had a cable card installed by comcast back in July and it costs me $6 a month. This guy claimed he was told they can get it reduced to $2. I think I'll call later and see if this is true.


Check the prices for your franchise. I have two CCs and pay $0 for each.

If the charge is for a DTA, DCT, or "HD Equipment" that is NOT what a CableCard is and you should ask them to remove and credit you for those charges.


----------



## deathopie

Atomic Taco said:


> Check the prices for your franchise. I have two CCs and pay $0 for each.
> 
> If the charge is for a DTA, DCT, or "HD Equipment" that is NOT what a CableCard is and you should ask them to remove and credit you for those charges.


I just checked the bill again. The fee is actually listed as a "Digital Access" fee. Not sure it there's anything I can do about it. I was confused because it's listed in the same section as the CC fee, which they list as 0.00. Kind of shady, since that Digital Access fee wasn't there before I got the CC.

I looked in other forums and others are charged this fee too.


----------



## Atomic Taco

deathopie said:


> I just checked the bill again. The fee is actually listed as a "Digital Access" fee. Not sure it there's anything I can do about it. I was confused because it's listed in the same section as the CC fee, which they list as 0.00. Kind of shady, since that Digital Access fee wasn't there before I got the CC.
> 
> I looked in other forums and others are charged this fee too.


After I changed from a DCT to a CC, they sent me a price sheet. See if you can find one online or call your local office and ask them to send you one. The price sheet will have a detailed breakdown of all their fees for equipment, TV packages/tiers, installation charges, etc.


----------



## b_scott

http://www.engadget.com/2010/10/14/the-fcc-changes-the-cablecard-rules-but-not-dramatically/



> *The FCC changes the CableCARD rules, but not dramatically*
> 
> The long awaited rule changes pertaining to CableCARDs that was originally proposed in the FCC's Broadband Plan finally got some resolve today, we have to say we're not convinced things will get that much better. While the FCC failed to kill Tuning Adapters or make the CableLabs certification process any less painful, it did make some changes, which include:
> 
> CableCARD fees have to be the same for everyone, no matter which package you have.
> If your cable company allows any self installs, they must allow CableCARD self-installs.
> Cable companies must support SDV for CableCARD users -- this was implied before, now it is black and white.
> By default, all new deployments must be M-Cards (unless you actually request a S-Card).
> Cable companies can include an IP interface in set-top-boxes leui of a 1394 port.
> One way HD boxes without CableCARDs are no longer forbidden and they don't require IP interfaces.
> 
> Obviously nothing is as simple as six bullet points and there's much more detail in the 59 page order, so click on through for our interpretation of the nitty-gritty or hit up the PDF source and go nuts.
> The biggest let down is that the FCC didn't kill Tuning Adapters and although the order specifically mentions all the reports from consumers to the FCC about non-working Tuning Adapters, the FCC doesn't want to force a solution in fear of deterring the use of SDV -- which is cool and useful technology, when it works. Instead the FCC will mandate that whatever solution a provider wants to use must actually work. It went on to say that support to tune four channels is the new minimum and that reliability is mandatory. The complaint website is going to be updated to make it easier for users to notify the FCC of issues and if the reliability issues persist, the FCC will revisit the decision.
> 
> Many wanted the rental price of the CableCARDs in their own line item on the bill, but the FCC agreed with the NCTA that it might do more harm than good. So instead it's mandated that the price has to be the same regardless of if you own your own box or not, and the price has to be on the cable company's website. In addition, cable companies can't play any price games with the packages to hide the costs. This one is kind of complicated so we'll just quote it word for word.
> Accordingly, we also adopt a rule that requires cable operators to reduce the price of packages that include set-top box rentals by the cost of a set-top box rental for customers who use retail devices, and prohibits cable operators from assessing service fees on consumer-owned devices that are not imposed on leased devices. These price reductions must reflect the portion of the package price that is reasonably allocable to the device lease fee.
> As for the new self install rule, it goes into effect in nine months if the provider already supports self installs, 12 for everyone else. And you have to be able to request CableCARDs like any other hardware, so if you can get a DVR via the web, you can get a CableCARD that way too. Finally, when you order a CableCARD they have to notify you of the self install option.
> 
> One big loss is that there're no apparent changes to the certification process, but maybe we're wrong as this paragraph was clear as mud. We had hoped that it would be easier and cheaper to certify CableCARD devices, and the software that works with them, but the FCC basically said everything was working as planed.
> 
> The last item was about the new IP interface requirement, the content served from it must be in a recordable format (MPEG2, MPEG4, h.264) and pass through closed caption data -- as well as a number of other things like discovery. But since there was no mention in the change of the DRM requirements of this interface, there's no reason to believe anything will change. You see, all the boxes will serve up HD content via 1394 currently, but since the DRM used it seemly impossible to get a license for, the ports go unused.
> 
> All in all there are a few good things here for consumers and some of this might encourage manufacturers to create new CableCARD devices, but we can't help but thinking this is even less than the basic band-aid we were hoping for while we wait for All-Vid. So in other words, you were all right.


----------



## Atomic Taco

Keep in mind that you're posting in a thread specific to _Comcast_.

Channel scan doesn't work with a CableCard. To add or delete channels, go to Messages & Settings --> Settings --> Channels --> Channel List.


----------



## bj501

sorry.
please ignore my initial post.
i will repost it in the correct paste.


----------



## EvilMidniteBombr

bj501 said:


> got a new tivo hd box and trying to learn as quick as possible what i can and can't do .
> 
> i have analog cable and whatever free hd stations the cable co.
> (atlantic broadband) sends free with it. the cable goes directly to
> the tv and i need no stb. my questions are a few:
> 
> 1. can i do a scan with the tivo to map all the analog and free hd
> channels in order to populate the guide?
> 
> 2. if it can only scan the analog ones , can i manually add the free
> hd channels if i know their numbers. how do i do this?
> 
> 3. if i can't do either of the above , would that be due to needing
> a cable card ? if not, then when would i need that card? how do
> i populate the guide for ALL my analog and free hd channels if the
> card is not the issue?
> 
> hopefully i made sense.
> thanks for the help.


The short answer is, if you want guide data for all channels (analog and digital QAM) you will need a cable card.

The somewhat less than short answer, you will have to do a channel scan. After that you will see all of your subscribed analog channels along with several digital channels. You will be able to watch local HD programming on the QAM channels that are HD. The others will just be standard def digital. You'll be able to watch programming on those as well, but no guide data for any of them unless you get a cable card.


----------



## Doit2it

jrmsp said:


> I came home today to find my channel lineup scrambled; channels actually exist in their old location but all guide data points to new channels.


Don't think you need to swap CableCards. What happened to me in Nashville, TN with Comcast/Xfinity was the channels were in their new location, but Tivo had the old lineup. Here is a solution:

Digital Rebuild


----------



## skoenigsberg

After years of fighting with Comcast about...well...everything, but in particular the (lack of quality) surrounding the Comcast TiVo product, we finally bought a Premiere.

First Premiere was DOA from TiVo. Not an auspicious beginning.

But, the 2nd arrived just fine, and brand new, not refurb. I went through guided setup without a hitch. Two days later, Comcast came *as scheduled*, *friendly*, *competent*, guy who had done a bunch of Cable Card installations(*!*), he plunked in the card, made the call to pair, etc., and within 10 minutes I had HBO HD, which was the major test case I was interested in validating.

So far so good...two weeks later...although I know that posting this will jinx the setup  Now, if TiVo would only make ALL the menus HD...and then if Comcast would be able to have two people answer the phone and give me the same answer around what this setup should cost me, then we'd be in business!


----------



## ljr

Ok, So my HD Tivo had the fan go and I got a replacement unit from Tivo. Went smoothly, called up, paid $250 for a new unit to be shipped, shipped back my broken unit and they refunded my $250. (I was still under extended warranty)

Now for the fun part, the CableCard swap. Of course the new unit need to be pair and the CSR could not do it and did not know who to ask for it to be done.

I sent and email to: we_can_help (at) comcast.com ; saying "I just had to swap my Tivo box and now that I have moved my cable card to the new box, the new box needs to be paired in your system. The current CSR was unable to pair the cable card and tivo box to your system. Would it be possible for you to forward this message to someone in ACS to do pairing. I know this does not require a truck roll."

I also included all my account and the cable card info and even a pic of the screen with my info.

I got a response in about an hour saying that they would have it done, got a phone message saying that it was done. I also got a call from corporate asking if I was all set and everything was working. Of course it was not working and told corporate that, they double checked and noticed they had entered the info incorrectly. They fixed their side, all worked fine.

Got another call from corporate confirming I was happy and everything worked. I told them I was both happy and everything worked.

Overall I was pleased I did not require a truck roll and was able to do it with minimal amount of my time wasted.

Cheers,
ljr


----------



## cuyahoga

I'm waiting on my 5th truck roll today. First three involved my original series 3. Comcast couldn't get one card slot to work, so we agreed it was an old machine and probably a bad slot.

Upgraded to a premiere, and so far every card they have put it has been paired to another box, according to the dispatcher entering the info into the system.


----------



## dswallow

cuyahoga said:


> I'm waiting on my 5th truck roll today. First three involved my original series 3. Comcast couldn't get one card slot to work, so we agreed it was an old machine and probably a bad slot.
> 
> Upgraded to a premiere, and so far every card they have put it has been paired to another box, according to the dispatcher entering the info into the system.


Unless you simply love gaining more material for a Comcast humor book, stop.

Contact the Comcast Cares group and explain your situation and experiences. Let them find a competent person to handle your CableCARD install.

http://twitter.com/comcastcares
[email protected]


----------



## slowbiscuit

Agreed.


----------



## cuyahoga

dswallow said:


> Unless you simply love gaining more material for a Comcast humor book, stop.
> 
> Contact the Comcast Cares group and explain your situation and experiences. Let them find a competent person to handle your CableCARD install.
> 
> http://twitter.com/comcastcares
> [email protected]


This was the 3rd truck roll after contacting [email protected]

No one can seem to do this. I can't wait to see my bill with the crazy rate code changes and truck roll charges. And nothing other than local channels working.

Can you believe it?!


----------



## Pokemon_Dad

dswallow said:


> Unless you simply love gaining more material for a Comcast humor book, stop.
> 
> Contact the Comcast Cares group and explain your situation and experiences. Let them find a competent person to handle your CableCARD install.
> 
> http://twitter.com/comcastcares
> [email protected]


I did exactly that, and still had a horrible experience. After I got nowhere with [email protected] I emailed Bill Gerth (who offers his email address on the @comcastcares Twitter profile), but he never even bothered to respond. I then spent another week dealing with one of the worst examples of Comcast customer service I've ever had, and that's saying something given all the other Comcast stories I could tell you. A humor book? Ha! More like a book on how not to run a company.

After two telephone reps failed to properly pair my CableCard, and warned that I might have to pay if a tech came out to fix the problem (which I knew was not true, but apparently they would like to blame TiVo for all their problems), I sent an email to [email protected] with all my account and CableCard information including serial number, ID, etc. asking for help resetting and re-pairing the card over the network. That was no solution. I wound up getting a phone call from an unhelpful bureaucratic rep in our regional Comcast office who wanted to ignore all the information I had sent, and insisted on a truck roll no matter what. Between her and the previous two poorly trained first-level reps, something that could have been accomplished in one phone call instead probably cost Comcast at least $200 or $300 in time for reps, dispatchers and field techs, and cost me enough aggravation to start researching options for leaving Comcast when we move next year.

The so-called we_can_help rep 

refused to respond by email, 
ignored all information I gave her, 
called my house only when I was likely to be gone, 
would not call my cell phone when I was at work - even after I left my cell number again and again, 
_ordered a truck roll without telling me they were coming_, and then,
when I complained about that she blithely ordered another truck roll _with no apology whatsoever_.

She wanted to send a truck out from the first conversation, made no real effort to have a knowledgeable tech reset my card over the network, and just waited me out. All through this situation she was calmly cheerful even when she screwed up royally, like a bureaucrat who knows we can do nothing about it whether she does good work or not, and just looooves that about her job.

The whole situation started when I called the Comcast number TiVo gives you to activate a CableCard. The first rep I spoke with "sent a signal" before giving me a chance to offer any information about the CableCard or the situation. As you can imagine, she obviously had no idea what she was doing and the card did not pair properly. In fact, I don't even know if her signal did anything. The card seemed to work at first, but at 5PM each day many channels were blocked. When I realized that there was a problem, I called the same Comcast activation number again. It must have been during a late-night shift change, because I waited on the phone for about 35 minutes until someone picked up in what I think was Mexico. That rep was no better trained on this topic than the first one, so I took the advice I'd read here and tried [email protected]...but apparently I should have escalated this to Comcast corporate first, because as you can see from this story the rep who responded treated me like I have no choice but to beg her for service.

When I finally gave up and agreed to meet a tech at my house, I had him just swap out the CableCard rather than try to reset and re-pair the existing card. This guy knew what he was doing (in contrast to our original installer two years ago, who actually asked me "What's a CableCard?  but whoever was helping him on the phone entered the wrong numbers for my card, so the guy had to wait around for two activation attempts. When you add his service call to the cost of the first aborted truck roll, plus all those phone calls - at least five, plus voicemails - you have to wonder if I'm underestimating how much of their employer's money these people wasted. And you have to wonder if Comcast really wants TiVo units or CableCards on their network. They sure are doing their best to run us all off. AT&T, or just plain OTA digital TV, are looking really good to me right now.


----------



## cuyahoga

Pokemon_Dad said:


> They sure are doing their best to run us all off. AT&T, or just plain OTA digital TV, are looking really good to me right now.


You and me both. I'd have jumped ship to FiOS by now, but with the CCI Byte lockouts cropping up there, Comcast might be more 'open' for now (at least when they can get the CableCards to work.


----------



## jazzstock12

Huntsville, AL

We've had appointments for 3 straight weeks (Oct. 20th, Oct. 28th, Nov. 3) for someone to come out and install a card at my parents' house, since that is the only way to get an M-card in my area.

The first week, they actually called ahead of time to let us know they had run out of cards. However, the past two weeks they have told me someone was "on their way", only to inform me that they had run out of cards at the end of my 3 hour appointment window. Too frustrated to actually be angry at this point. Comcast is the only cable provider in parents' neighborhood, so all I can figure is that they are making sure they take care of all their customers in areas where they have competition before worrying about customers such as my parents.


----------



## JJJB

After watching HBO(2 shows a week)on my computer for almost 3 months because I was too busy to take time off work for a tech to come and either pair or replace my cable card I called yesterday to setup an appt for Nov.24 when I know I'll be home.After 4 call attempts being hung up by the computer on and never getting to a human voice I finally got to someone.I told her my story and she "comped" my HBO.Then I told her I need a guy to come out and pair my card and/or bring new ones that WORK.I also told her send the supervisor's supervisor to come out and do it....lol She said she would.At least she was in my area and not in another country. So we'll see....................

2 days later THEY called me put ME on hold until a senior tech talked to me and tried to pair it for the 5th time. He said it was a "bad"card and couldn't do it so he told me to "keep my appt." but if I wanted to drive directly to Comcast about 15 minutes away they MIGHT just exchange my card but he couldn't give the phone number to call and find out.


----------



## Pokemon_Dad

jazzstock12 sorry to hear about that, but sounds about normal. And JJJB, they _shouldn't_ have to come out to your house just to pair a CableCard, that's the really sad part.

I suggest you both try @comcastcares on Twitter. More than once. That worked better for me than the we_can_help email, if only after the fact. I did eventually get heard about the troubles described in my last post above regarding [email protected], but only after the fact. Maybe you folks can get some help _before_ Comcast screws up your next appointments.

I finally got the attention of someone at ComcastCares this week (long after my card was finally paired, but I was still fuming). I learned that Bill Gerth may have never received my second email sent directly to him, even though it went to an address with his name on it. I had wanted to supply account and CableCard information so did not initially use Twitter, but apparently it _might_ have made a difference to start there...in no small part because tweets are very public, and are more likely to be monitored by Comcast's critics than our little forum here. Email to Comcast, like phone calls, can apparently just disappear.

Here's the whole Twitter conversation, in chronological order:

@comcastcares Wish you had replied to my email of 10/6. This was my experience with so-called we_can_help: [goo.gl tracking link to my 10/31 post above]​
No reply that day, but I could tell someone clicked the link. Next day:

@comcastcares you never responded but my impression is that we_can_help can't. This was my experience: [same goo.gl link]​
Another click on the link, and this time a response:

@[xxxxxxx] If i am away it all gets forwarded to we_can_help, DM me account phone number i will look into it ASAP​
The rest of these are Direct Messages:

Me: 
Thx Bill. You were away 10/6? Anyway solved now but reps poorly trained & last one made you all look bad. Account tel is 408-[xxx-xxxx]

comcastcares:
I do apologize for the trouble and will try to track down the call. I do appreciate the feedback which goes to our Sr. executives.

comcastcares:
I know things are resolved but would also like to add a credit on the account for your time. I am showing two addresses?

Me: 
Thx! [Clarified billing vs. street address]. Many other previous problems at this address and last one too. Am usually patient but that gets me nowhere. 

comcastcares
I credited one month service

Me:
Thanks for the 1-mo credit! Am re-protecting tweets now, so here's link to share with management: [same tracking link] Will update it soon.​
The fact that he promised to make a report to senior management matters to me much more than any credit, although that's nice too given that service was partially out for about two weeks here. But I've gone all the way to Comcast Corporate HQ before. (Like the time the in-home Comcast service techs and the outside Comcast Network linemen got into a big fight over why my service was dying every time it got cold outside, instead of cooperating with each other to fix it...for over a *year*.) Nothing ever really changes with these people because they don't have any serious competition or regulation.
.


----------



## Newbie

I have 2 cable cards and is subscribe to comcast digital basic ($65 total per month). I want to downgrade to a cheaper plan and was told the only option is limited cable, which is analog channels only. To do the switch, I was told to return the 2 cable cards because Tivo won't be able to receive analog channels with the cable cards in place. Of course, with the cable cards returned, I won't be able to add any premium channels.
Is this accurate info?


----------



## a68oliver

Newbie said:


> I have 2 cable cards and is subscribe to comcast digital basic ($65 total per month). I want to downgrade to a cheaper plan and was told the only option is limited cable, which is analog channels only. To do the switch, I was told to return the 2 cable cards because Tivo won't be able to receive analog channels with the cable cards in place. Of course, with the cable cards returned, I won't be able to add any premium channels.
> Is this accurate info?


Yes, I believe it is accurate. The cablecards receive a channel map. The channel map includes digital channels only. I have a Tivo HD and when I added cablecards to it, it stopped receiving the analog channels. However, Comcast is broadcasting ADS (analog digital simulcast) of those analog channels (in digital). If they have implemented ADS in your market, then you may still be able to receive your old analog channels in digital format.

You can test to see if the channels available in limited basic are actually being broadcast in your current digital package in digital format. Simply tune to a channel that will be available in limited basic and press the record button. If you Tivo asks you to select a recording quality (I forget what they choices are, but it is something like basic,xxxx,xxx, high), then you are receiving those channels in analog. If not, then the program is in digital.

Now the real question is whether Comcast will authorize your cablecards to tune those channels in a limited package. It should be noted that even with limited basic, you probably can receive the local TV stations in digital HD format without cablecards. However, the channel numbers will not match those published by Comcast and that means they will be difficult if not impossible to use the Tivo program guide to schedule recordings on them.

Edit: Now I realize what I said above doesn't make complete sense. I recall before Comcast completed their digital upgrade that I had some channels in analog and some in digital while using cablecards. So I am confused. Maybe someone else can clarify.


----------



## blue92

New to the board. I just got my Tivo Premier in the mail today. I'm already a comcast customer with a Scientific Atlanta HD DVR. I'm sure this is a rookie question, but can I just take the card out of the back of that DVR and put it into my Tivo? I've been searching the thread but have not found a direct answer yet. Thanks or helping me to cut through the chase...


----------



## a68oliver

blue92 said:


> can I just take the card out of the back of that DVR and put it into my Tivo?


No. In most Comcast systems, the card is "paired" to the device it is installed in. You would lose access to copy protected channels and, I think but not sure, encrypted channels.

I have not seen a cable company DVR, but aren't those cards sealed inside the case?


----------



## blue92

I just spoke with someone at comcast who seemed fairly knowledgeable. She said that the DVR doesn't have a cablecard in it. However, when I bring back the DVR I can then pick up a cablecard. I asked if I could install the card myself or if I would have to have a tech come out. She said I could do either one. I'm going to take back the DVR tomorrow, pick up the card and install it myself. Hopefully I won't experience any of the nightmares others have had to endure.....any recommendations on installing the cablecard?


----------



## jrtroo

New this week-

Got a new premiere and I contacted a Comcast CSR for a cablecard. She offered to mail me one for a self-install for $10. 

I hedged and wanted it for free, to which the reply was I can pick it up locally (my hd required a truck roll 2 years ago). I stopped by tonight- no cards available.

However, I called their 866 number right from the lobby, and now they are mailing a card and waiving the fee. I should have it by next Friday.


----------



## a68oliver

blue92 said:


> She said that the DVR doesn't have a cablecard in it.


I am not sure if I would believe that. The FCC required that new DVRs have separable security, which means a removable cablecard. However, I believe older DVRs were grandfathered and could have the security built into the motherboard.

But, if it has a cablecard in it, I think it is behind a security fence so that any tampering would be evident.

YMMV


----------



## Newbie

a68oliver said:


> .... It should be noted that even with limited basic, you probably can receive the local TV stations in digital HD format without cablecards...


Thanks for this reminder. I lookup the channel lineup of limited basic and indeed it includes a dozen or so local HD channels numbered 103 and higher, which means I *need* to have the cablecards in place to map the channels correctly, which means the person at comcast gave me incorrect info when she said I have to return the cablecards.

This is the 2nd time in a row I received bad info from comcast. In an earlier call, I was told I was downgraded to a plan that's $30 per month, but it didn't happen on the bill. Then in a subsequent call I was told there's no such plan.

Looks like changing name isn't going to help their reputation. I wonder if they are doing this to discourage me from downgrading, or are simple incompetent.


----------



## cgtempest

Good Morning, I am a new to Tivo, a new Tivo XL owner. I had an ok install (2 trips by the "truck", 1st cards bad) but am up and running. 

My question is about the $9.95 "Cable Card Digital" fee that showed up. I expected to pay my Tivo fee but thought I was getting away from a comcast fee. 

Previously I thought I had seen a thread that said a customer was entitled to one card for no fee? Then fees for additional cards. Has anyone got any advice or am I just on the hook for another $10.00 a month fee?

Thanks for any help!


----------



## HazelW

In my area they do not charge for a cable card but do charge $9.50 "additional outlet fee". they only charge for a second cable card if it is in the same machine. So you pay a fee for each Tivo and they call it different things in different areas.


----------



## a68oliver

cgtempest said:


> My question is about the $9.95 "Cable Card Digital" fee that showed up.


One cablecard is included on your first digital outlet or on an additional digital outlet. As hazelw said, they only charge for a second card in the same Tivo (original S3).

However, there is a charge for a second (or more) digital outlet. But that additional outlet charge also covers the cost of the cablecard.

Do you have more than one digital outlet? Do you have any other Comcast digital cable converters or DVRs? If not, then you should not be charged an additional outlet fee or cablecard fee.

There is a Comcast FAQ that explains this. Go to the Comcast web page and search for cablecard. This should direct you to a FAQ about How much will I be charged for a cablecard?

I had a similar problem. In order to solve it, I had to phyiscally walk into the local Comcast office (40 mile round trip) with their rate sheet they had mailed me and the FAQ. I had to do this twice. Each time it would get corrected and they would issue me credits. However, the computer would kick my account out in an audit and the charge would be restored.

I finally had to email [email protected] and explain the problem. I got a phone call the next day from the local regional office. The CSR recognized the problem but didn't know how to correct the billing so it wouldn't happen again. Instead, she issued me a monthly $20 credit for one year. That more than made up for the monthly approx $10 error that was appearing on my bill.

Politely point out the rate sheet and the FAQ. You might be able to get it fixed locally. If not, do not hesitate to contact [email protected].


----------



## cgtempest

Thank you for the responses. I appreciate the suggestions.


----------



## CraigK

As Alan posted, if you don't have a Comcast cable box or DVR then the first CableCARD should be included in your digital package. The Comcast FAQ is HERE.

I have no Comcast equipment and two TiVo HDs and have been hassling with them for over a year because they still were charging me for the CableCARD in each TiVo HD when one should have been included with the digital package and the other in the additional digital outlet fee. I was never able to get it fixed over the phone so I went down last month to the Comcast office with the FAQ in hand (like Alan did) to convince them I was being charged extra. The CSR had to make two visits to the back room to check with the manager, but I actually saw it on the screen when they changed the line items for the cards from "TiVo Series 3-cable CARD" to something that indicated it was included in the package/AO and there was no charge for it. I'll know the exact wording when I get my bill later this month. They also refunded my CableCard fees back a year or so.

My next step was going to be the We_Can_Help email address, but I'm hopeful this is the end of it.


----------



## cuyahoga

cuyahoga said:


> This was the 3rd truck roll after contacting [email protected]
> 
> No one can seem to do this. I can't wait to see my bill with the crazy rate code changes and truck roll charges. And nothing other than local channels working.
> 
> Can you believe it?!


Another truck roll last night (6th or 7th), and another visit with no encrypted or copy protected channels working. The tech and the dispatcher keep talking about rate codes, but I'm not convinced the card is even paired.

They act like they are trying but they can't REALLY be trying. They only thing they tried to do is tell me how good their boxes are.

I really don't know what to do next.


----------



## a68oliver

cuyahoga said:


> The tech and the dispatcher keep talking about rate codes, but I'm not convinced the card is even paired.


You should be able to determine for yourself if the card is properly paired.

http://support.tivo.com/app/answers/detail/a_id/137#Troubleshootingactivationandmissingchannelissues

See "Troubleshooting activation and missing channel issues" Item 6.


----------



## cuyahoga

a68oliver said:


> You should be able to determine for yourself if the card is properly paired.
> 
> http://support.tivo.com/app/answers/detail/a_id/137#Troubleshootingactivationandmissingchannelissues
> 
> See "Troubleshooting activation and missing channel issues" Item 6.


Great! Thanks for the link. I'm going to check that as soon as I get home.


----------



## morac

The following showed up on my November bill:



> Effective December 1, 2010, the monthly charge for a
> CableCard on an additional outlet will decrease from $1.50 to
> No Charge. Comcast will continue to charge a monthly
> charge of $1.50 for the second CableCard required for a
> non-Comcast HD DVR. Prices noted exclude applicable
> taxes and fees.


Despite what it says about still charging $1.50 for the second card, I'm no longer being charged for any of the three cards I have (2 in S3, 1 in Premiere).


----------



## Corran Horn

cuyahoga said:


> Another truck roll last night (6th or 7th), and another visit with no encrypted or copy protected channels working. The tech and the dispatcher keep talking about rate codes, but I'm not convinced the card is even paired.
> 
> They act like they are trying but they can't REALLY be trying. They only thing they tried to do is tell me how good their boxes are.
> 
> I really don't know what to do next.


I live in fear of this happening.

I haven't been following your trials...have you tried involving someone from Tivo?


----------



## Phantom Gremlin

cuyahoga said:


> They act like they are trying but they can't REALLY be trying.


But they really are trying, they're just not the sharpest knives in the drawer. Don't attribute to malice what can easily be explained by stupidity.



> They only thing they tried to do is tell me how good their boxes are.


From their point of view they're absolutely correct. Their boxes really are better, because the rest of their company has made sure of that.

The problem isn't really with the low-level people. Most of them are sincerely trying to be helpful. The problem is that the cable company execs have structured their companies (and also CableLabs) to make this stuff difficult to do. They are doing that for reasons of *strategic advantage.* They don't want 3rd party boxes connecting to their system.


----------



## Torgo

Wow. I'm still not sure why the stars aligned today, but I'll take it. 

Had a comcast install today, to add service to my Premiere (which I've used for OTA only for the last couple of months). 

I had run the guided setup this weekend, and reread some of the comcast/cablecard threads, so I was as ready as i could get.

Installer showed up, said he had two m-stream cards, yeah, he'd done TiVo before. As we're talking it was obvious he did know what he was doing, and he stated that 'it really depends on who you get on the phone on the other end'

He gave the person on the phone all the numbers, we waited a minute or so when the premiere changed screens saying it was downloading channel info (or something like that). A minute later, tried a number of channels including the hbo etc, and everything was there. Done, all good, no problems. 

So, in less than an hour, tv, cable card, phone and Internet from comcast without a single problem

I'm still in shock, i've experienced the he'll and incompetence that comcast usually is...

just wanted to share, there *is* hope out there!

(and then as bonus TiVo announces the ipad app...good day)


----------



## footwedge

CraigK said:


> As Alan posted, if you don't have a Comcast cable box or DVR then the first CableCARD should be included in your digital package. The Comcast FAQ is HERE.
> 
> I have no Comcast equipment and two TiVo HDs and have been hassling with them for over a year because they still were charging me for the CableCARD in each TiVo HD when one should have been included with the digital package and the other in the additional digital outlet fee. I was never able to get it fixed over the phone so I went down last month to the Comcast office with the FAQ in hand (like Alan did) to convince them I was being charged extra. The CSR had to make two visits to the back room to check with the manager, but I actually saw it on the screen when they changed the line items for the cards from "TiVo Series 3-cable CARD" to something that indicated it was included in the package/AO and there was no charge for it. I'll know the exact wording when I get my bill later this month. They also refunded my CableCard fees back a year or so.
> 
> My next step was going to be the We_Can_Help email address, but I'm hopeful this is the end of it.


Are they charging you for an additional outlet per card? This is the problem I have but all calls have not been helpful. I have a Tivo S3 with 2 cards and get charged for an additional HD and digital feed plus a $1.50 for the second card. This adds $15 to my monthly bill. I've asked for a multi-stream card and their response was, you guessed it, we don't have those. This along with Tivo not approving me for the $99 LS even though I initially prepaid for 3 years has me looking into u-verse.


----------



## a68oliver

footwedge said:


> Are they charging you for an additional outlet per card? This is the problem I have but all calls have not been helpful. I have a Tivo S3 with 2 cards and get charged for an additional HD and digital feed plus a $1.50 for the second card. This adds $15 to my monthly bill. I've asked for a multi-stream card and their response was, you guessed it, we don't have those. This along with Tivo not approving me for the $99 LS even though I initially prepaid for 3 years has me looking into u-verse.


No! There is no additional outlet charge for a card. If you have an additional outlet (and pay for it) then you get a card included in that price. If you have only 1 Tivo and no Comcast converter boxes, then you should not be paying for an additional outlet. If you require a 2nd card for a Tivo S3, then you pay only $1.50 for it.

Do you have an original S3 or an HD? If you have an original S3, you will need 2 cards regardless of type. If you have an HD, then 1 M-card will work if you can get it.

I had little luck getting billing corrected by phone. I had better luck getting things corrected by walking into the local office with their FAQ and rate sheet in hand. However, that also was not completely successful. I finally achieved satisfaction by contacting [email protected].

Have you visited an office? Have you contacted we_can_help?

I hear you regarding the discounted LS with Tivo. LS was not available when I purchased my S3 so I bought the 3 year pre-paid plan. Then I attempted to add LS at a discount when the 3 years was up. It was a no-go. Bummer.


----------



## footwedge

a68oliver said:


> No! There is no additional outlet charge for a card. If you have an additional outlet (and pay for it) then you get a card included in that price. If you have only 1 Tivo and no Comcast converter boxes, then you should not be paying for an additional outlet. If you require a 2nd card for a Tivo S3, then you pay only $1.50 for it.
> 
> Do you have an original S3 or an HD? If you have an original S3, you will need 2 cards regardless of type. If you have an HD, then 1 M-card will work if you can get it.
> 
> I had little luck getting billing corrected by phone. I had better luck getting things corrected by walking into the local office with their FAQ and rate sheet in hand. However, that also was not completely successful. I finally achieved satisfaction by contacting [email protected].
> 
> Have you visited an office? Have you contacted we_can_help?
> 
> I hear you regarding the discounted LS with Tivo. LS was not available when I purchased my S3 so I bought the 3 year pre-paid plan. Then I attempted to add LS at a discount when the 3 years was up. It was a no-go. Bummer.


I have the HD which will take a M card or 2 singles and this is the only dvr I have in the house. I'm told they don't have / can't get the m card. So, I'm being charged the HD and digital feeds plus the $1.50 just because of the second card. Evidently their definition of an additional outlet must equate to the number of cards and not the number of boxes. I do not know. This has been going on for at least two years with me calling numerous times but to no avail. I've been to the office twice but I did not talk to anyone beyond the window and no, I have not tried we_can_help.

How can Tivo pic and choose who gets the $99 offer? I'm sure it's about $ and evidently there must have been a lot of sales in December of 07.

Thanks


----------



## JJJB

> After watching HBO(2 shows a week)on my computer for almost 3 months because I was too busy to take time off work for a tech to come and either pair or replace my cable card I called yesterday to setup an appt for Nov.24 when I know I'll be home.After 4 call attempts being hung up by the computer on and never getting to a human voice I finally got to someone.I told her my story and she "comped" my HBO.Then I told her I need a guy to come out and pair my card and/or bring new ones that WORK.I also told her send the supervisor's supervisor to come out and do it....lol She said she would.At least she was in my area and not in another country. So we'll see....................
> 
> 2 days later THEY called me put ME on hold until a senior tech talked to me and tried to pair it for the 5th time. He said it was a "bad"card and couldn't do it so he told me to "keep my appt." but if I wanted to drive directly to Comcast about 15 minutes away they MIGHT just exchange my card but he couldn't give the phone number to call and find out.


Well here we are Nov.24,Comcast called me this morning and the kid got here bright and early and the first question I asked him when he walked in was "can you pair a cable card?" he said he could.He looked at my TiVo and said "wow,I haven't seen one of those in a long time"(now I got nervous) anyway.....he pushed the card in and out a couple of times called in to a "special tech number"I'm sure because he got right to someone. And he asked "how good are you at cable cards etc...." the guy must have been the CORRECT guy because he rattled off the numbers pushed the card in and out again and low and behold HBO pops right up!.So I said to him,you mean 5 calls to tech support couldn't direct me to do THAT? He said "you didn't talk to tech support you talked to customer service" I told him the last time "TECH SUPPORT" called me and the guy still couldn't do it over the phone but you did it in 5 minutes.

This is what we're talking about here.... a 3 month long run around and talking to at least 5 or 6 people and still having to have a guy make a house call for something that should've and COULD'VE been fixed 2 months ago over the phone. There was nothing wrong with cable card OR my TiVo but there's definitely a problem with the way Comcast handles tech issues.Unbelievable !!!


----------



## cuyahoga

Ok, now both TiVo units are not working. The one that stopped working TWO MONTHS ago and now my second TiVo HD is no longer paired. 

I sent back my new Series 4 since the Comcast guy said that he has had the most problems with the Series 4. Something about being on the wrong frequency. I have a refurbed Series 3 on the way. 

They left me with the latest Motorola DVR to hold me over. The UI is certainly fast, but the design leaves a lot to be desired. 

This is getting old.


----------



## cuyahoga

Ok, now both TiVo units are not working. The one that stopped working TWO MONTHS ago and now my second TiVo HD is no longer paired. 

I sent back my new Series 4 since the Comcast guy said that he has had the most problems with the Series 4. Something about being on the wrong frequency. I have a refurbed Series 3 on the way. 

They left me with the latest Motorola DVR to hold me over. The UI is certainly fast, but the design leaves a lot to be desired. 

This is getting old.


----------



## Jello1996

New TiVo customer here but I've been lurking this forum for a while. Just wanted to sign up so I could share my experience. I just got my card installed today, flawlessly on first attempt, but getting somebody out here was a different story:

1) Finding out what to do: I got my TiVo last week and set it up. On Saturday I chatted with Comcast to see what I need to do in order to get set up on the TiVo and get rid of my existing DVR. I was told by the first rep that I need to bring my DVR and my TiVo into the service center and they could swap out the cable card. Now I knew from reading this thread that this was not the case, but I said ok. I went online again to chat with another rep, who gave me the same instructions. 

2) Road trip to the service center: Again, knowing full well that this was not going to work, I boxed up my TiVo anyways, boxed up my DVR, and went to the Comcast service center 2 days later when they opened back up after the weekend, only for them to of course look at me like I was crazy, and to tell me I'd need a truck roll for $25. I said no and came back home, chatted with another rep who finally said that I would need a truck roll but it would be at no charge due to the inconvenience caused by the previous reps. I agreed, and I was scheduled for a 12 hour window the next day so that I could get it before the holiday. 

3) Scheduled installation 1: Of course I sit at home for 12 hours only for nobody to show up. I chatted with another rep the minute my window was over and explained that I wanted installation the day after Thanksgiving, at no charge, and with an additional credit for them missing the appointment, and a window of no more than 4 hours this time. She agreed and I was set.

4) Sheduled installation 2: They arrived today one hour into their window. It was a tech that had set me up before. He's a supervisor or trainer cause he always has a trainee with him. He definitely knew what he was doing and breezed through it quickly, just looking at the instruction sheet really to jot down the numbers should I need them in the future. Within a couple of minutes, all my channels were there. 

Cliffs notes: 
Getting somebody out here to install the card: Very difficult
Actual installation: Easy peasy

Edit: 4 hours later, about 20 HD channels have gone missing. :|
Edit: 2 hours later, they've returned. Should I expect this drop in, drop out often? Why would that have happened?


----------



## hillstrubl

I had a similar situation, 
For the first day or so programming came and went, but then was fine after that.


----------



## cheesesteak

I have two TiVos. The year old HD unit is in my apartment. The three year old Series 2 is in my gf's apartment. Let's say I upgrade to a Premiere and give my gf the HD unit. Can I just pull the cable card from the HD unit, plug it into the Premiere and everything will automatically work? If the cable card is "locked" to the HD unit and I have to get a new card for the Premiere, will my gf be able to just plug the HD unit in and everything will automatically work? We both have Comcast but with different franchises.


----------



## HazelW

cheesesteak said:


> I have two TiVos. The year old HD unit is in my apartment. The three year old Series 2 is in my gf's apartment. Let's say I upgrade to a Premiere and give my gf the HD unit. Can I just pull the cable card from the HD unit, plug it into the Premiere and everything will automatically work? If the cable card is "locked" to the HD unit and I have to get a new card for the Premiere, will my gf be able to just plug the HD unit in and everything will automatically work? We both have Comcast but with different franchises.


It won't work. If you are lucky, Comcast will let you read the numbers over the phone and pair the card to the Tivo. But most likely they will require a truck-roll.


----------



## brshoemak

Had a Series2 and just recently replaced it with a Premiere. This was my experience:

1) Went to a local Comcast Service Center to request an M-Card for a self-install. I pretty much knew they wouldn't do it, but it was worth a shot and I was also able to directly schedule an appointment with a live person where I could make sure they knew the appointment was for a CableCard install and triple-checked that they knew I needed an M-card. Appointment schedule the Friday after Thanksgiving between 10am-1pm (can't believe they had to work that day, but oh well)

2) Already had the Tivo fully updated and moved so the tech had easy access to the CableCard slot. Tech showed up around 11am, I got the Tivo to the CableCard setup, tech took the M-Card, inserted it, called the headend office, got it paired. The tech tested it and everything was good. Total time, about 15 minutes.

I can't believe that the experience can be such a nightmare for some people - apparently there is a WIDE range in the quality of service. It also probably doesn't hurt that I live in a college town - I would assume there are more Tivo/CableCard installs than in some other areas.


----------



## Pokemon_Dad

brshoemak said:


> I can't believe that the experience can be such a nightmare for some people - apparently there is a WIDE range in the quality of service.


My first two TiVo CableCard installs were easy: I called Comcast and self-installed while the phone reps followed very simple scripts that guided me and them through the process.

Somehow this has changed, but truck rolls should _not_ be necessary for CableCard installation. It's hard to believe they are managing it this badly. In fact it's easy to imagine a vast evil conspiracy when something goes so wrong, but probably it's just poor implementation. Most CableCard truck rolls reported here seem to take so long that there's no _way_ Comcast is even covering costs with the $27 fee (which I got credited back to me and then some, by the way, after my third install - see my previous posts in this thread).

If the FCC really does require Comcast to support CableCard self-installs (and really will enforce the requirement) that will be great, but I'm not holding my breath.

*Related thread: FCC CableCard Rule Changes*
http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=459730
.


----------



## cuyahoga

After many, many attempts I finally made some progress with Comcast last night. 

First of all, the Tech that came was the nicest so far, and didn't editorialize my preference for TiVo hardware over their own hardware. 

Second, the dispatcher/person on the other end of the phone new exactly how to handle the cable card pairing. 

Everything seemed fine, and it was late so as soon as we confirmed picture on both tuners of the original Series3 box, the tech left. 

I only realized later that there were new problems. 

While I get more channels, I still don't get some. And these channels are in the same digital tier. But I dint get the pairing screen when I attempt to tune, I get the floating black box and the 'check input / signal strength' message. 

I also noticed some channels pixelate and have audio dropouts. 

Since cable cards just authorize, this has to be either a bad TiVo tuner or a Comcast signal strength problem, right?

The TiVo box is a 'new' refurbed Series 3 (direct from TiVo) that replaces my original Series 3 that I thought had a bad cable card slot when Comcast couldn't get the TiVo to pair with their cable cards. This may have not been accurate, but who knows?

The second TiVo HD in the house that was also paired last night does not experience this problem. 

What does everyone think is the best next step. Having been fighting this battle since October, I'm a bit tired of it and could use some advice on next steps. 

Thanks, all!


----------



## Pokemon_Dad

cuyahoga said:


> While I get more channels, I still don't get some. And these channels are in the same digital tier. But I dint get the pairing screen when I attempt to tune, I get the floating black box and the 'check input / signal strength' message.
> 
> I also noticed some channels pixelate and have audio dropouts.
> 
> Since cable cards just authorize, this has to be either a bad TiVo tuner or a Comcast signal strength problem, right?
> 
> ------
> 
> The second TiVo HD in the house that was also paired last night does not experience this problem.
> .


Pixelation (they call it "tiling" now because the digital picture breaks up into "tiles") and drop-outs are signs of a poor connection or a problem in the refurbished TiVo, not pairing issues. First thing to do is check all connections to the TiVo experiencing problems. Next thing to do is shut both TiVos down from their menus, disconnect them and switch places temporarily, so that the TiVo with problems is connected where the other TiVo is now. That will give you a better idea if it's a wiring problem in only one part of your house.

Digital TV is much less forgiving than the old analog service when it comes to wiring. A wiring problem could be anything from too much distance between the entrance and that TiVo's location (requiring an amplifier inline), to just one kink in a coax cable inside or outside your wall jack. In my case it was a tap on a pole three houses away that had water in it and caused problems when the weather approached freezing. I spent a year convincing Comcast my wiring wasn't the problem. The signal strength coming into the house was fine, except when it wasn't.

"Lucky for you" your problem may be localized to only one part of your house, and not out there somewhere. Good luck, I hope that's all it is and not a problem with the refurbished TiVo itself. Let us know what happens.
.


----------



## darksurtur

Sorry if this has been asked, but I searched and got no results.

I have an HD but got a new Premiere (both lifetimed). I only need one box, so I want to switch to using the Premiere and sell off the HD.

Can I just pull the Cablecard from the HD and put it in the Premiere, then call in and pretend to be having trouble and ask them to reauthorize the card? I realize that Comcast might pair by device, but I don't want to have to deal with a truck roll and install.


----------



## Pokemon_Dad

darksurtur said:


> Can I just pull the Cablecard from the HD and put it in the Premiere, then call in and pretend to be having trouble and ask them to reauthorize the card? I realize that Comcast might pair by device, but I don't want to have to deal with a truck roll and install.


You don't have to pretend about anything, just call and ask them to pair the card. Make sure you insist on giving them all the numbers from the CableCard setup screen before they try sending a signal to the card. A truck roll should not be necessary, but if the general experience of the folks on this forum is any guide the telephone rep will not do the pairing right and then will insist on a truck roll. After that you should demand a refund for the unnecessary truck roll. I can offer no guarantee you'll get a refund, but you will deserve one. Please let us know what happens.


----------



## morac

You might as well just ask the magic 8 ball since the answer you get will be just as accurate. 

I've once had success calling in and getting cards paired, but it took several hours worth of calls to do it. Most of the time it doesn't work. Sometimes the ComcastCares group can do it for you, other times they can't. Basically it's a crapshoot.


----------



## darksurtur

Pokemon_Dad said:


> I can offer no guarantee you'll get a refund, but you will deserve one. Please let us know what happens.


I will, but this won't be for a while. Probably won't be able to find time for the switch until after 12/16.

Thanks for the quick answers.


----------



## straypacket

Hi all,
I am considering getting a TiVo Premiere, and keeping the Comcast digital box so I can still get their On-Demand services.

Comcast is insisting that they will charge me $9.50/month for an "Additional Outlet Fee" if I keep their cable box, and get a second card for the TiVo... Even after I read her the FAQ from Comcasts own site. The rep basically said "you aren't being charged for the card, you are being charged for the digital service". 

Is this right? 

If I wanted to have two TiVo Premiere boxes, would I still be charged the "Additional Outlet Fee" ?

This all seems hopelessly convoluted and I am seriously considering going back to MythTV...


----------



## slowbiscuit

If you ditch your cable box and get two Tivos, you could get away with no outlet fee. Just tell them you need two Cablecards for a Tivo and they should only charge you $1.50 for the 'extra' card. The first card would be included with service.

If you tell them you have two Tivos, you may or may not get hit with the A/O charge.


----------



## dswallow

slowbiscuit said:


> If you ditch your cable box and get two Tivos, you could get away with no outlet fee. Just tell them you need two Cablecards for a Tivo and they should only charge you $1.50 for the 'extra' card. The first card would be included with service.
> 
> If you tell them you have two Tivos, you may or may not get hit with the A/O charge.


I'm not sure the exact allowances, but Comcast over the last few months has been reducing CableCARD charges to $0 in many if not most markets.


----------



## HazelW

slowbiscuit said:


> If you ditch your cable box and get two Tivos, you could get away with no outlet fee. Just tell them you need two Cablecards for a Tivo and they should only charge you $1.50 for the 'extra' card. The first card would be included with service.
> 
> If you tell them you have two Tivos, you may or may not get hit with the A/O charge.


The first outlet is free. It can be a TiVo or a Comcast box. The second outlet will have the $9.50 fee. The second cable card is only free if it is on the same Tivo (same outlet).


----------



## cuyahoga

Pokemon_Dad said:


> Digital TV is much less forgiving than the old analog service when it comes to wiring. A wiring problem could be anything from too much distance between the entrance and that TiVo's location (requiring an amplifier inline), to just one kink in a coax cable inside or outside your wall jack. In my case it was a tap on a pole three houses away that had water in it and caused problems when the weather approached freezing. I spent a year convincing Comcast my wiring wasn't the problem. The signal strength coming into the house was fine, except when it wasn't.
> 
> "Lucky for you" your problem may be localized to only one part of your house, and not out there somewhere. Good luck, I hope that's all it is and not a problem with the refurbished TiVo itself. Let us know what happens.
> .


This was a great troubleshooting guide. Thanks!

Anyway, since the cards were paired, I first tried swapping the coax going from the splitter to the TiVo. The splitter allows for TiVo and cable modem.

I swapped the coax cable and I was in business! All the poking, pulling and prodding to the cable serving the TiVo over the past six weeks must have done the cable in.

This was a many weeks long, frustrating process, but I have to thank this thread for giving me ideas and perspective on how to deal with this first world (but still annoying) problem.


----------



## Newbie

I subscribed to comcast digital cable with one premium channel. There are two cablecards in my tivo.

If I temporarily move to another house which also has comcast digital cable, can I plug in my tivo3 and continue to use it, or do I have to call comcast to reprogram the cablecards?


----------



## morac

That likely depends on how far you are moving. If you move far enough that you are on a different head-end, I doubt cards will work without contacting Comcast. Comcast will likely not like you taking the cards with you, since they are assigned to a service address.

If it's within few blocks, it shouldn't be an issue.


----------



## cardijp2

Got a TiVo Premiere for Christmas and unfortunately I will be returning it. 

I went to my local Comcast service center to return their HD box in return for a CableCard. Comcast wants to double dip in my area (Harrisburg, PA). They wanted to charge me $2.50 a month for one CableCard plus still charge me for the HD box I was returning which would have been another $9.50. I thought the whole purpose of CableCard was to prohibit cable companies from forcing its customers to rent their equipment. I guess technically they're not renting anymore, they're just plain taking.

While I'd love to have TiVo, I could never enjoy it knowing that every time I'd be watching it that I was getting ripped off further by Comcast. Maybe I'll get TiVo when there is less oppression from service providers. Until then, my DVD recorder does just fine.


----------



## dswallow

cardijp2 said:


> Got a TiVo Premiere for Christmas and unfortunately I will be returning it.
> 
> I went to my local Comcast service center to return their HD box in return for a CableCard. Comcast wants to double dip in my area (Harrisburg, PA). They wanted to charge me $2.50 a month for one CableCard plus still charge me for the HD box I was returning which would have been another $9.50. I thought the whole purpose of CableCard was to prohibit cable companies from forcing its customers to rent their equipment. I guess technically they're not renting anymore, they're just plain taking.
> 
> While I'd love to have TiVo, I could never enjoy it knowing that every time I'd be watching it that I was getting ripped off further by Comcast. Maybe I'll get TiVo when there is less oppression from service providers. Until then, my DVD recorder does just fine.


If you contact the Comcast Cares group at [email protected] you should be able to get this resolved. You can also get to them via Twitter: http://twitter.com/#!/comcastcares


----------



## morac

dswallow said:


> If you contact the Comcast Cares group at [email protected] you should be able to get this resolved. You can also get to them via Twitter: http://twitter.com/#!/comcastcares


That may or may not help as Comcast has now started charging a per household "HD Technology Fee" rather than a per box HD charge. Many areas charge this fee as long as you get HD, be it via a cable provided or 3rd party box. If the $9.50 charge is for that (and the amount is in the right range), then there's nothing the Comcast Cares group can really do.

The fee is waived in HD triple play packages.


----------



## a68oliver

morac said:


> That may or may not help as Comcast has now started charging a per household "HD Technology Fee" rather than a per box HD charge. Many areas charge this fee as long as you get HD, be it via a cable provided or 3rd party box. If the $9.50 charge is for that (and the amount is in the right range), then there's nothing the Comcast Cares group can really do.
> 
> The fee is waived in HD triple play packages.


And some areas don't charge the HD Technology Fee for customer provided boxes.

I would want to consult a hard copy of the rate sheet for your area to see what the charges are for a converter box, DVR, and HD Fee, etc.

Is this the only digital outlet or do you have multiple digital outlets? There is usually a fee for additional digital outlets.

YMMV


----------



## morac

a68oliver said:


> I would want to consult a hard copy of the rate sheet for your area to see what the charges are for a converter box, DVR, and HD Fee, etc.


I've found that the rate sheet usually isn't up to date, at least in my area. You have to check the notes section on bills to see what's changed since the rate sheet last came out.


----------



## tnorfleet

With all the negative posts of horror stories, and my past experience with Comcast, I thought my own horror story was beginning. Got a new Tivo Premiere for Christmas and had everything set up for the Comcast tech to install the cable card and get the show on the road. Tivo set up was a breeze. Comcast actually had a time available on 12/24. Perfect! Not so fast. The guy brought two cable cards. The first didn't work, the second worked but could not get any encrypted channels like HBO. He and the person on the phone didn't really have any idea what was wrong so they scheduled another truck roll for Friday, 12/31.

That gave me time to do my homework on Tivo and in this forum. This morning I emailed we_can_helpATcable.comcast.com telling them the situation and providing all pertinent info, i.e. cable card ID, host ID, etc. Within half an hour I got a call from an executive service agent saying they received my message, that it was being escalated, and that someone from their technical support desk would be calling. The rep gave me her name, direct phone number, and said that if I didn't hear from technical support within 24 hours to call her back. An hour after that I got another call from a service rep who saw the service call come across her system and decided to try and help. No luck. She said she was sending a pairing command but whatever she did it didn't work. About two hours after that second call I got a third. This time is was the techinical service support. She also sent a pairing command (which showed in her system as successful), but did not work. I asked her to confirm the card info in the system. Lo and behold, the cable card ID number that last Friday's tech provided over the phone had been input incorrectly. Two numbers had been transposed! The tech service support rep fixed the numbers, sent the pairing command and voila! It came down to human error as usual. I have to thank this forum for being a wealth of information. If not for the advice and experience shared here, I would still be waiting on a service call this Friday that probably would not have resolved the issue. I also have to give credit to Comcast for responding to the email so quickly.


----------



## nickrodriguez

morac said:


> That may or may not help as Comcast has now started charging a per household "HD Technology Fee" rather than a per box HD charge. Many areas charge this fee as long as you get HD, be it via a cable provided or 3rd party box. If the $9.50 charge is for that (and the amount is in the right range), then there's nothing the Comcast Cares group can really do.
> 
> The fee is waived in HD triple play packages.


This is the kind of thing that really makes me upset about comcast...

Does it really cost them anymore to bring HD to my house. Not that I'm aware(correct me if I'm wrong)

They just want the money that they are no longer getting because we decided to buy our own cable box...

If they started this in my area I would cancel right away. Usually comcast will do anything I say because I sell their service and don't want me to say anything bad about them.


----------



## morac

nickrodriguez said:


> This is the kind of thing that really makes me upset about comcast...
> 
> Does it really cost them anymore to bring HD to my house. Not that I'm aware(correct me if I'm wrong)
> 
> They just want the money that they are no longer getting because we decided to buy our own cable box...
> 
> If they started this in my area I would cancel right away. Usually comcast will do anything I say because I sell their service and don't want me to say anything bad about them.


I think the "HD Technology fee" is a way to get money from non-cable box users since it "provides access to Comcast HD technology on all outlets in the home connected to a HD converter or other HD capable equipment."

It doesn't affect cable box users at all since it removes the fee on the first HD box and applies it to the household, but the net charge is the same.

For example in my area, there was a "Digital Additional Outlet fee" of $9.25 for all but the first cable box and a $6 ($9.25 without Digital Preferred service) "Digital
Converter with HDTV capabilities" charge per HD cable box (including the first box). So the first HD box was $6 ($9.25) and all the other HD boxes were $15.25 ($18.50). Now there is a $6 ($9.25) "HD Technology Fee" charge and the first box is "free" and all other boxes are still $15.25.

I'm fairly certain this was a money grab for people without a cable box, though I doubt there's enough cableCARD users for it to make a difference so I don't know why Comcast did this. It might have been to get people to sign up for HD triple plays since the fee is waived in that case.

I'll note that according to my pricing sheet, Comcast will provide a $3.45 per month credit if you don't rent a cable box because the package plans include the price of the cable box. In my case, they actually give me a $6.90 monthly credit because of some weird glitch when they added the 2 cableCARD for my S3 to my account.

Also for some reason I'm not charged any Additional Digital Outlet fees. Not sure why that is exactly, but I know I originally had 3 free additional outlets from way back when I signed up so maybe I'm grandfathered some how.


----------



## JustDroppinIn

I made a user account just to specifically post in this thread. I just got a premier for Christmas and after doing research, realized I had to get a CableCard from Comcast. Then to my horror I kept hearing stories about incompetent techs and returning TiVo's, etc. I called to make my appointment and they were able to make the appointment for the next day after work. Perfect! I had made sure to save the CableCard instructions from TiVo's website as well as have their number handy just in case.

The cable guy called me to say he would be here in about 15 minutes, and I told him it was for a CableCard installation to which he replied "No problem."

He arrives (after getting lost) and proceeds to ask me if the TiVo has a card port on the front. Oh dear. My heart starts racing. Would I be another horror story? Fortunately not! He took out a card, slipped it into the port at the back, picked up the TiVo remote and went through the menu like a pro. I was shocked to see he had installed an M-card as I was expecting to fight with them if they had brought a regular card. After about 10 minutes I had gotten all my channels perfectly and no hiccups what so ever. 

Just needed to share that not all Comcast CableCard installs are horror stories.


----------



## morac

JustDroppinIn, at this point most installs should be like this since pairing a card is very trivial to do. It really depends on who shows up to your house and who's manning dispatch at the time. 

In my last install, the problem was that there was no one manning dispatch.


----------



## Rkkeller

JustDroppinIn said:


> Just needed to share that not all Comcast CableCard installs are horror stories.


I am having mine installed today between 3-5pm and will let you know. :>


----------



## Rkkeller

OK, now you can add me to the people with problems with Comcast. 

#1) The installer came yesterday and surprise no cable cards. Then he didn't even want to hook up anything so I could at least get some basic channels. I managed to get him to do it.

#2) He told me to go to the local Comcast center and get them and they are easy to install. I wanted to call the center before going but in the phone book, online and calling information only got me 1800COMCAST. I called that and they said they do not give out the local number and I would have to go there. What the heck is all the secrecy for???

#3) The center wasn't that far so I drove there and was shocked that its more secure than a bank. There were cameras all over and the people were behind 3" thick bullet proof glass with slots to slide things under and a cabinet to put equipment in. I was wondering why they needed all this and it took me about 2 sentences with the CSR to be treated like crap and I felt like reaching over and slapping her if I could. Long story short I ended up leaving frustrated with no cable cards as according to her, there was no installation done today as the order was cancelled that morning. She said to call 1800COMCAST. It turned out after calling this rep didn't bother to really look at my account.

#4) I called 1800COMCAST when I got home and after some explaining and FINALLY getting someone helpful on the phone, she saw what was going on and they messed up my order and tried to fix it thats why it was showing cancelled in some places but updated correctly in others. When I gave my order it was to a person who I could hardly understand. It turns out she put something about connect "TiVo VCR" so no cable cards were added.

I was told that someone would come out this morning between 7-11, I am home anyways so this is fine. Now I just hope this goes well as now after reading so many other bad stories here, I do not have my hopes up.


----------



## dswallow

Rkkeller said:


> OK, now you can add me to the people with problems with Comcast.
> 
> #1) The installer came yesterday and surprise no cable cards. Then he didn't even want to hook up anything so I could at least get some basic channels. I managed to get him to do it.
> 
> #2) He told me to go to the local Comcast center and get them and they are easy to install. I wanted to call the center before going but in the phone book, online and calling information only got me 1800COMCAST. I called that and they said they do not give out the local number and I would have to go there. What the heck is all the secrecy for???
> 
> #3) The center wasn't that far so I drove there and was shocked that its more secure than a bank. There were cameras all over and the people were behind 3" thick bullet proof glass with slots to slide things under and a cabinet to put equipment in. I was wondering why they needed all this and it took me about 2 sentences with the CSR to be treated like crap and I felt like reaching over and slapping her if I could. Long story short I ended up leaving frustrated with no cable cards as according to her, there was no installation done today as the order was cancelled that morning. She said to call 1800COMCAST. It turned out after calling this rep didn't bother to really look at my account.
> 
> #4) I called 1800COMCAST when I got home and after some explaining and FINALLY getting someone helpful on the phone, she saw what was going on and they messed up my order and tried to fix it thats why it was showing cancelled in some places but updated correctly in others. When I gave my order it was to a person who I could hardly understand. It turns out she put something about connect "TiVo VCR" so no cable cards were added.
> 
> I was told that someone would come out this morning between 7-11, I am home anyways so this is fine. Now I just hope this goes well as now after reading so many other bad stories here, I do not have my hopes up.


You should pass this post on to the folks at Comcast Cares at [email protected] ... even if you get things done right today, it'll help them address problems like this amongst their CSRs. Plus they can make sure someone watches over your install/account for a while to ensure everything goes OK this time.


----------



## hybucket

For the past two years, my set up has been:
Comcast
TiVO HD with M Card
Digital cable box to receive SD service on kitchen TV

Yesterday, I noticed I had been charged (for the past 6 months) a fee of $6.00
for what is described on my bill as "additional digital outlet with digital starter cable card separate outlet charge $0.00 - digital access $6.00" I called Comcast to ask exactly what the charge was for. The CSR said the $6.00 was for my cable card. I said that was wrong, because, and I quoted the website, 
"There is no charge for the first CableCARD that you use as it is already included in the primary outlet fee." She then told me it was for the card in the digital box. I told her there was NO card in the digital box and, even if there was, I quoted THIS part of the website "f additional CableCARDs are needed for other devices that are installed on additional outlets, you will not be charged for the first CableCARD installed on this outlet as the cost is included in the additional outlet fee. In addition to the cost of the digital cable service, you will be charged a regulated fee of up to $2.50 for the second CableCARD on the additional outlet. " I gave her the URL, which she found, said, "Hmmmm", and put me on hold for 15 minutes. She came back and said that because my TiVO was not my primary outlet, I was being charged $6 for the card, even tho it specifically says there is NO CHARGE for the first card. When I disputed this again, back on hold for another 20 minutes, and she came back with the same conclusion as before. I said, thank you, hung up, called back, figuring I might get someone who was familiar with the problem, and went this time to the billing department. To make an already long story short, this (extremely rude) CSR said that the website was WRONG (!!!!), and said she'd put me on hold. I said, no, I will NOT wait another 20 minutes on hold, put me through to a supervisor. She refused, put me on hold, and I hung up after 10 minutes. Amazing. I figure, maybe it's the holiday fatigue getting to them, and I'll wait for Monday and try again, and might be lucky enough to get someone who has a clue. If not, I wlll file a complaint with the Mass. Cable Commission (just for my own personal satisfaction, as I suspect they are useless).


----------



## passmaster16

So I finally break down and decide to get a cable card for my Tivo HD. Amazingly enough, my wife managed to get the cable card from the local Comcast office. I'm in the Pittsburgh PA area. I plugged the SA M stream card into slot one and it performed its firmware upgrade successfully as it now identifies itself as a Cisco CableCard. At that point I was getting the message "In order to start service for this device, please contact customer service at Ph# 1-800-266-2278" so I contact CS and they send a signal to the card. An hour later the card partially works but many channels even just regular digital channels give the same "In order to start service ..." message. I'm wondering if the card is still improperly paired as I go into the CP Info menu and Auth Status is Waiting for CP Auth. 

I don't think there is anything wrong with the card, but how can I get this resolved? I have my doubts that a regular CSR will know how to pair the card. Any ideas?

TIA


----------



## morac

Did you give the CS agent the pairing numbers? If not you won't be able to get protected channels. Comcast normally protects premium channels as well as Encore.


----------



## passmaster16

morac said:


> Did you give the CS agent the pairing numbers? If not you won't be able to get protected channels. Comcast normally protects premium channels as well as Encore.


What are the pairing numbers? Do you mean Host ID and Cable Card numbers?


----------



## E94Allen

passmaster16 said:


> What are the pairing numbers? Do you mean Host ID and Cable Card numbers?


Yes both Host ID and Cable Card numbers.


----------



## Rkkeller

An update to my install a couple posts above. The installer came with a single M card and installed it in about 2 minutes. Not all my channels appeared at first and he said to wait a few minutes and they should appear.

After about 5 minutes everything was there except my free HBO for six months. I called them and a guy added that to my package as it was not there and seconds later I am complete.

So in the end it is working as it should. I am willing to bet 100&#37; due to all the changes made to my account the first bill will be wrong but I have a month of peace before calling them again.


----------



## Rkkeller

passmaster16 said:


> I don't think there is anything wrong with the card, but how can I get this resolved? I have my doubts that a regular CSR will know how to pair the card. Any ideas?
> 
> TIA


I am far from knowing much about this  but did you rerun the guided setup selecting the cable card option and digital channels?

I saw in a couple threads you need to do this and I did it.


----------



## pdimarzio

I have a Series 3 HD Tivo with Comcast Cablecard. All has been fine for a year or so, but last week a few channels began exhibiting strange behavior. Every 10 seconds or so the picture freezes for a couple of seconds, then pixilates before resuming for about 10 seconds; the cycle repeats regularly. This behavior makes these channels basically unusable.

I've narrowed it down to a consecutive band of 6 channels (114 through 119 in my area). All other channels are fine. I did restart the Tivo but that did not correct the problem. I know that it's not a problem with the signal coming into the house because we have other TVs with Comcast boxes and these channels behave fine with the boxes. So it's either the cablecard or Tivo causing the problem. I thought I'd check here to see if anyone else has seen this before I contact Comcast for service ... thanks!


----------



## Pokemon_Dad

passmaster16 said:


> An hour later the card partially works but many channels even just regular digital channels give the same "In order to start service ..." message. I'm wondering if the card is still improperly paired as I go into the CP Info menu and Auth Status is Waiting for CP Auth.
> 
> I don't think there is anything wrong with the card, but how can I get this resolved? I have my doubts that a regular CSR will know how to pair the card. Any ideas?TIA


Passmaster16, in my experience you've got one of two things happening. Either the rep entered the numbers wrong - which I would hope can be easily fixed - or the rep did something else wrong and the card is now improperly paired so it only _looks_ paired to them.

There are people deeper inside Comcast who ought to be able to fix an improperly paired card remotely, but you probably won't be allowed to talk to them. So now the reps will start pushing a truck roll on you. The only difference between a self-install and a truck roll is that the field tech can call slightly better-trained people. That appointment should not be necessary and you will deserve a credit for that so-called service call plus all your time and frustration spent on this.

Your situation sounds a lot like the way this one started for me: 
http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=8210482#post8210482
and this is how I ended up getting up a credit, although mostly I just wanted to complain about how this was handled:
http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=8215452#post8215452

Hope it doesn't get as bad for you. Good luck, please let us know how it goes.

---PD


----------



## angel9801

I called Comcast today to schedule my cable card install. The customer service rep informed me that the multi-media cable card would be 1.50 and I would also be charged an additional outlet fee of $8.95.  I can't justify spending about $23 a month for an extra box. not including the tivo box price to purchase. After reading the posts it seems as the price quoted to me is the norm. Is that correct. You all pay comcast about $10 on top of the tivo service? Thanks for your help!


----------



## dswallow

angel9801 said:


> I called Comcast today to schedule my cable card install. The customer service rep informed me that the multi-media cable card would be 1.50 and I would also be charged an additional outlet fee of $8.95.  I can't justify spending about $23 a month for an extra box. not including the tivo box price to purchase. After reading the posts it seems as the price quoted to me is the norm. Is that correct. You all pay comcast about $10 on top of the tivo service? Thanks for your help!


I have 4 CableCARDs (S-cards, for two TiVo Series 3 units). No other outlets or devices/set-top boxes from Comcast.

I pay Comcast $159.99 for the HD Premier XF package (which is the Premier Triple Play w/HBO, STarz, Cinemax, Showtime, Sports, with Ultra Internet and Digital Voice unlimited), plus $5.00 for the voice modem lease fee, plus about $4 in taxes/connectivity fees.

Specific line items for CableCARDs that are on my statement every month:

Cable card $0.00
Additional Outlet
4 @ $0.00 each


----------



## HazelW

pdimarzio said:


> I have a Series 3 HD Tivo with Comcast Cablecard. All has been fine for a year or so, but last week a few channels began exhibiting strange behavior. Every 10 seconds or so the picture freezes for a couple of seconds, then pixilates before resuming for about 10 seconds; the cycle repeats regularly. This behavior makes these channels basically unusable.
> 
> I've narrowed it down to a consecutive band of 6 channels (114 through 119 in my area). All other channels are fine. I did restart the Tivo but that did not correct the problem. I know that it's not a problem with the signal coming into the house because we have other TVs with Comcast boxes and these channels behave fine with the boxes. So it's either the cablecard or Tivo causing the problem. I thought I'd check here to see if anyone else has seen this before I contact Comcast for service ... thanks!


The same thing happened to me a few weeks ago. Only ESPN and ESPN2 had this behavior on the two TiVos but not on the Comcast boxes. I tried attenuators but that did not help. After a few weeks the problem went away. My guess is that it was due to Comcast moving channels around. Of course if you call Comcast the will blame it on the TiVo, but just wait a while and see if it clears itself. Good luck.


----------



## HazelW

dswallow said:


> I have 4 CableCARDs (S-cards, for two TiVo Series 3 units). No other outlets or devices/set-top boxes from Comcast.
> 
> I pay Comcast $159.99 for the HD Premier XF package (which is the Premier Triple Play w/HBO, STarz, Cinemax, Showtime, Sports, with Ultra Internet and Digital Voice unlimited), plus $5.00 for the voice modem lease fee, plus about $4 in taxes/connectivity fees.
> 
> Specific line items for CableCARDs that are on my statement every month:
> 
> Cable card $0.00
> Additional Outlet
> 4 @ $0.00 each


You are lucky. You should be charged an additional outlet fee for one of the boxes, and a fee for the second cable card on each TiVo. Since that package includes the first HD box (in fact a DVR I think) you should get the first one free.


----------



## morac

dswallow said:


> I pay Comcast $159.99 for the HD Premier XF package (which is the Premier Triple Play w/HBO, STarz, Cinemax, Showtime, Sports, with Ultra Internet and Digital Voice unlimited), plus $5.00 for the voice modem lease fee, plus about $4 in taxes/connectivity fees.
> 
> Specific line items for CableCARDs that are on my statement every month:
> 
> Cable card $0.00
> Additional Outlet
> 4 @ $0.00 each


Are you under a contract or something. I'm paying exactly what you're paying, but only getting the HD Preferred Plus XF Triple Play (HBO & Blast Internet). I don't pay outlet or cable card fees either, but you get a lot more channels.


----------



## dswallow

morac said:


> Are you under a contract or something. I'm paying exactly what you're paying, but only getting the HD Preferred Plus XF Triple Play (HBO & Blast Internet). I don't pay outlet or cable card fees either, but you get a lot more channels.


When I was talking to the corporate support folks about the availability of the 3D channels (sometime around March around here, maybe a little later), they moved me back into the 1-year promo version of my package. She certainly gave me the impression I could've called through normal channels and gotten it myself, though... but maybe it'd have included a commitment that way.

Here's the promos: http://www.comcast.com/Corporate/Learn/Bundles/bundles.html

(Though I didn't get the $250 prepaid Visa card... that's the new subscriber part, I guess. )


----------



## morac

I tried getting a promo last month and the support agent refused to give it to me. I ended up dropping Starz and Showtime, but the agent didn't care.

I think I'm going to drop voice completely and go with Ooma. I've heard good things about it from co-workers and it's free.


----------



## shwru980r

morac said:


> I think I'm going to drop voice completely and go with Ooma. I've heard good things about it from co-workers and it's free.


You have to pay a one time fee for the hardware and you have to pay $40 to port your number.


----------



## morac

shwru980r said:


> You have to pay a one time fee for the hardware and you have to pay $40 to port your number.


True, but it will pay for itself in less than 6 months based on my current rates.


----------



## Rkkeller

angel9801 said:


> You all pay comcast about $10 on top of the tivo service? Thanks for your help!


I think it depends on how many total TV's you have connected. From what I understand you get "1 basic box/card" included and the others you have to pay extra for.


----------



## ghuido

Question for the group. It migh thave been answered in all the previous posts but I haven't seen it while scanning through.

My In-Laws just had an M-Card installed on a TIVO HD. They have the digital starter package for comcast.

They are currently only getting the Broadcast Channels in HD (NBC, CBS, ABC, Fox, CW) and no other of the HD channels in the 200+ and 800+ range.

Is this an issue with the CableCard Authorizations. Of course I called Comcast and their first response is to blame the TIVO. 

any help is appreciated.


----------



## Rkkeller

ghuido said:


> They are currently only getting the Broadcast Channels in HD (NBC, CBS, ABC, Fox, CW) and no other of the HD channels in the 200+ and 800+ range.


That is what happened to me on Friday during my install, but after waiting about 5 minutes the channels showed up.

I would call them and have them resend the signals. The card has to be installed properly as your getting all the other channels.

The same HD channels were the last to appear for me too.


----------



## Pokemon_Dad

Yes it's the card, not the TiVo. Welcome to the club. Hopefully like the previous poster said, another call will fix the problem but make sure they get the numbers right. If that doesn't work, well then all the advice you need is in this thread. Good luck and let us know what happens.


----------



## Rkkeller

I just wanted to updated my install history above and tell about the great ending.

I had emailed Comcast like someone suggested I do and unexpectedly I received a call from someone at their main headquarters. They apologized and wanted to know about my experiences and then issued me a full credit for my first bill and install.

This really helped me feel better about Comcast as I was wondering if I made the right decision after not having cable for over a year.


----------



## Pokemon_Dad

Thanks for sharing, Rkkeller. Another victory for Truth, Justice, and the American Way!  

I wonder how many CableCard installs go well? Based on reading this thread, you'd think Comcast Corporate spends a ridiculous and expensive amount of their time swooping in to fix screw-ups. I'd like to assume we have an unrepresentative sample in these posts, but then again this thread has been viewed over a million times!


----------



## Rkkeller

I think most probably go well. Mine was more of an new customer order mistake as once the cable cards did come, the install was quick and fine. I did have to call to add HBO later but that was an order mistake too.


----------



## takeshi

Pokemon_Dad said:


> I'd like to assume we have an unrepresentative sample in these posts, but then again this thread has been viewed over a million times!


Every discussion forum site is like this. You can't use posts as any sort of useful metric on percentage of real world issues. People rarely bother to sign up and post that all is going well.

My install went without any hitches and I know I've viewed this thread multiple times. I did have problems but it wasn't the cable card or a cable card install issue. That said, the Comcast techs and reps I've worked with have exhibited varying levels of experience with cable cards.


----------



## Pokemon_Dad

Still... 
*Offical CableCARD threads *117,078 views
*CableCARD installation FAQ *130,572 views 
*Official Comcast CableCard Thread! *1,048,436 views!

Yes, problems motivate people to login and post here, and posts to this thread bubble it up to the top of the list again and again, so we need to be careful of assuming that they represent all CableCard installs...but it's a very large thread and yes so many of the posts are problems.

Rkkeller's problem was "more of a new customer order mistake", but aren't most of them? We shouldn't need an installer to come to our houses, the reps should be able to activate over the phone. The problem seems to never be the TiVo or the CableCard, just the way it was activated - or not - by a CSR.

I think last fall the FCC gave cable companies 9 months before requiring them to officially support CableCard self-installs - if a company allows any self-installs - but so far they don't seem to be making progress. It actually seems to be getting worse. Maybe they're going to fall back on the loophole of requiring a truck roll for everything. What do you think?


----------



## sgip2000

I was able to walk into the Comcast Service Center in Beaverton, OR to pick a cable card up. 

The CSR actually new a little about the process.


----------



## Pokemon_Dad

sgip2000 said:


> I was able to walk into the Comcast Service Center in Beaverton, OR to pick a cable card up.
> 
> The CSR actually new a little about the process.


And how did your install/activation go?


----------



## Phantom Gremlin

sgip2000 said:


> I was able to walk into the Comcast Service Center in Beaverton, OR to pick a cable card up.
> 
> The CSR actually new a little about the process.


Do you also have a Comcast DVR or tuner? I'm TiVo only, currently on Frontier, and I'm interested in knowing if there are any "hd technology" fees for people with multiple TiVos but no Comcast boxes. Is the first CableCard still free?


----------



## Rkkeller

Pokemon_Dad said:


> requiring a truck roll for everything. What do you think?


This is probably so they can charge you an install fee. If I picked up the card and installed it myself they would make nothing extra for the install.


----------



## Rkkeller

Here is my new install first bill with 1 HD TiVo and single M cable card. I don't see any ccard charges or anything else but the monthly package and tax/fees. The credit from Comcast is also there. :up: The package price is low as its a new customer deal and the $27.64 was for installation.


Current Bill
(1/1 - 1/31)

Service (Recurring charges)	$29.99
One-time fees, PPV, Usage (Non-recurring charges)	$27.64
Taxes, surcharges, fees	$4.65
Total bill	$62.28

Payments/Credits
Credit posted - Thank you	cr $62.28
Total (previous + current) due 01/30/2011	$0.00


----------



## bosoxmrkn

My roommate just moved out, and I took the opportunity to switch the cable/internet from his name to mine, providing me with a nice deal on both for a year.

Of course they had to swap out all of my equipment. So when I went to return the M-Card that was in my Tivo HD, since it was replaced, they told me they didn't know where it came from and handed it back to me.

A funny thing about account switches with comcast - they need to completely remove the Tivo Host ID, and sometimes the cable card (accidentally?) from the old account in order to get it to work on the new account. So now, the old cable card isn't registered, and they aren't expecting it back?

Regardless, I now have an extra M-Card.. and a Tivo Premier in a box. (Can't yet justify the additional $16 per month to pay for upgrade. $19.99/MO + $9.99 over current $12.95.

Would comcast be able to activate the card, and not charge me a fee? Or would they still charge?


----------



## sgip2000

Pokemon_Dad said:


> And how did your install/activation go?


It was actually better than I had expected.


----------



## sgip2000

Phantom Gremlin said:


> Do you also have a Comcast DVR or tuner? I'm TiVo only, currently on Frontier, and I'm interested in knowing if there are any "hd technology" fees for people with multiple TiVos but no Comcast boxes. Is the first CableCard still free?


I just have 1 TivoHD with 1 M-card. Not sure how the other fees are calculated. I was told that there would be no equipment or additional fees with the card though.


----------



## Pokemon_Dad

bosoxmrkn said:


> Would comcast be able to activate the card, and not charge me a fee? Or would they still charge?


Nobody knows what they will do, least of all Comcast employees.  But they would likely activate it for you and charge a monthly fee for a second CableCard, which in my case is $1.50 per month, assuming it's not still in the system somewhere.

Don't assume, just because one rep couldn't find it in the database, that there is no record in there somewhere though. You or your roommate may suddenly find an "Unreturned equipment" fee on a monthly bill later this year. Or, your roommate may start getting calls from a collection agency because he didn't buy the card when moving or closing his account.

Comcast once sent an agency after me for an old modem that they don't support anymore and was worth probably $5 at the time, but they wanted 20 bucks for it. I thought I'd purchased it when moving but apparently you have to pay on a separate invoice. Good luck.


----------



## wackymann

morac said:


> Are you under a contract or something. I'm paying exactly what you're paying, but only getting the HD Preferred Plus XF Triple Play (HBO & Blast Internet). I don't pay outlet or cable card fees either, but you get a lot more channels.


Try calling again... it really depends on who you talk to. I had a very hard time getting the $159 deal this year (which includes pretty much everything except TMC). I eventually got it by calling and complaining a lot. Of course Fios just became available in my town, so maybe that swayed things in my favor. If/when they take away this package deal, I'll most likely switch. I didn't threaten to cancel yet, but I won't hesitate to do it if I can't negotiate a decent rate.


----------



## morac

Comcast actually just got rid of their triple play bundles according to my latest bill (and their web site) so it's no longer available if you don't have it. Just in time for the latest price increases (modem rental $7, internet up $1, tv up a few dollars).  I'm this close to dropping down to Comcast's lowest digital level.


----------



## bareyb

Hi Gang. It's been a couple of years, but my Cablecards are acting up again. Both of my Series 3's are getting the "searching for signal" and gray screen on one or both tuners. Already trekked to the Comcast store and got two new cards for TiVo 1 and only one of them works, NOW TiVo 2 is acting up. Not sure if it's part of the same problem or if the CSR at Comcast messed it up when she was trying to fix my other TiVo. 

So now I have TWO hosed TiVos. Not sure what else to do except wait for the Truck Roll today. I'll keep you posted. FWIW my signal levels are at about 95 on average and my Signal to Noise Ratio is at 35 dB (is that too low?). 

Any thoughts on what might be going on?


----------



## cybrinsanity

I got a Tivo Premiere XL for Xmas and just got the cable card in yesterday to find out that I don't get all the HD channels I got before?? I called Comcast and they said the Cable Card doesn't receive HD channels past 719... Is this true or was the guy just rushing me off the phone??


----------



## Pokemon_Dad

cybrinsanity said:


> I got a Tivo Premiere XL for Xmas and just got the cable card in yesterday to find out that I don't get all the HD channels I got before?? I called Comcast and they said the Cable Card doesn't receive HD channels past 719... Is this true or was the guy just rushing me off the phone??


Don't know where you are but that's absolutely not true here. If you were in my area I'd say it sounds like you're only getting HD Basic and not getting HD Starter or HD Preferred (or the radio channels up in the 900 range). This may have more to do with some setting in your account rather than the card itself, I have no idea. Please let us know what happens.


----------



## HazelW

On my two TiVo's, the channel map appears all messed up. Actual channels and guide do not match. This just happened today in the Hanover PA area. On my Comcast box everything is fine. 

Do you suppose Comcast will fix this or do I need to call someone? I'm guessing that I will not reach an person who understands the problem. They are in the process of switching to all digital.

Any thoughts?


----------



## Bai Shen

I was able to get a card from the Comcast office, but couldn't get customer service to activate it properly. Even tried the ComcastCares people on twitter. Ended up having a tech come out.

It mostly works, but I'm getting several channels that are unwatchable due to freezing and pixellation. Comcast says it's Tivo's fault. Anybody else having this problem?


----------



## sgip2000

Bai Shen said:


> I was able to get a card from the Comcast office, but couldn't get customer service to activate it properly. Even tried the ComcastCares people on twitter. Ended up having a tech come out.
> 
> It mostly works, but I'm getting several channels that are unwatchable due to freezing and pixellation. Comcast says it's Tivo's fault. Anybody else having this problem?


Doubt your issues are Tivo related. Most likely signal quality problems.


----------



## Bai Shen

sgip2000 said:


> Doubt your issues are Tivo related. Most likely signal quality problems.


Dunno. I checked the channels today, and they seem to be working. Tivo CS said the update pushed out yesterday was to fix pixellation issues. Seems to have worked. My menus are kinda wonky, though.


----------



## sgip2000

Bai Shen said:


> Dunno. I checked the channels today, and they seem to be working. Tivo CS said the update pushed out yesterday was to fix pixellation issues. Seems to have worked. My menus are kinda wonky, though.


The tivo update for pixelation was for users who had too strong of a signal. Mainly FIOS users.

You can check the signal strength from the diagnostic screen. It should be close to 100% without being over 100.


----------



## Pokemon_Dad

Bai Shen said:


> It mostly works, but I'm getting several channels that are unwatchable due to freezing and pixellation. Comcast says it's Tivo's fault. Anybody else having this problem?


Nowadays they call it "tiling", because the picture breaks up into tiles. Welcome to the new digital wonderland. This stuff is far more sensitive to bad connections than analog signals.

The problem is most likely in the signal coming in from the network, or the wiring in your house somewhere. I seriously doubt it has anything to do with the TiVo, especially if it's just some but not all channels. If the signal coming in from the pole is OK then it could be a number of things in your house, including the length of the coaxial cable, a kink in a cable, or a loose connector somewhere. But every time you mention you have a TiVo, you run the risk of having a rep just try to get rid of you by blaming the TiVo and passing you on to someone else. Don't let them do that.

In my case, after they checked all the wires in my house they eventually found the problem was water inside a tap up on a pole two houses away. I was getting tiling on only some channels, and only on winter mornings here in California when the water got close to freezing. It took over a year to convince them to look in that direction, because the inside techs and the outside Network linemen are almost like warring factions inside Comcast. I had to escalate this to Comcast Corporate (higher than ComcastCares, which may not have existed at the time), before Network agreed to cooperate.


----------



## volcs1

First of all, thanks for the advice here - I've just spent about 30 minutes reading, trying to get my bearings.

To summarize and get some advice....

I just ordered a TiVo Premiere (Sellout Woot today). I am in Chicago.

Based on what I've seen here, it might be easier to have the tech come out, rather than fight with the store and then fight with the activation CSRs.

Regarding an M card and not an S card - is this something I can specify when I order the service call? Is this something they can push back on?

Anything else to consider? This is like getting my drivers license... I'm trying to prepare in advance as much as possible to avoid the pain, but I know it is going to hurt anyway...

Thanks for the advice.


----------



## Gregg 00SS

volcs1 said:


> First of all, thanks for the advice here - I've just spent about 30 minutes reading, trying to get my bearings.
> 
> To summarize and get some advice....
> 
> I just ordered a TiVo Premiere (Sellout Woot today). I am in Chicago.
> 
> Based on what I've seen here, it might be easier to have the tech come out, rather than fight with the store and then fight with the activation CSRs.
> 
> Regarding an M card and not an S card - is this something I can specify when I order the service call? Is this something they can push back on?
> 
> Anything else to consider? This is like getting my drivers license... I'm trying to prepare in advance as much as possible to avoid the pain, but I know it is going to hurt anyway...
> 
> Thanks for the advice.


Thanks for info on the woot sellout. I just about pulled the trigger on a new one via Tivo and would have been stuck with 19.99 plan. With the woot deal and the lower per month contract it will pay for itself in 9 months.

Can't wait to get rid of Comcast's crappy DVR menu system.


----------



## Gregg 00SS

Follow up question having read some info on Comcast's website. Sorry if this has been asked a million times, didn't feel like reading through 258 pages of posts. Their website says:



> *Will Comcast provide me with CableCARDs for my TiVo Series 3 HD set-top box?*
> 
> Yes. You may order the CableCARDs from Comcast. One (1) CableCARD is needed to record one HD digital cable channel at a time. If you would like to record two (2) HD digital cable channels at once, two CableCARDs are required.


Does this mean I need 2 cablecards if I want to be able to record 2 HD channels at a time with my Tivo?


----------



## Puppy76

If I'm remembering correctly, if it's a Series 3 (actually labeled as Series 3) it needs two cards. If it's a Tivo HD or Premiere, it needs two S-cards, or one M-card (the 'M' standing for "multistream", I guess).


----------



## dswallow

Puppy76 said:


> If I'm remembering correctly, if it's a Series 3 (actually labeled as Series 3) it needs two cards. If it's a Tivo HD or Premiere, it needs two S-cards, or one M-card (the 'M' standing for "multistream", I guess).


Simplest way to describe the Series 3 is to just refer to it as the one with the alphanumeric/bitmap display on the front panel. 

The Series 3 doesn't support M-cards in multi-stream mode, so you need 2 cards, either S or M type, to use both tuners. Each CableCARD rund in single stream mode.

The TiVo HD can use on or two S-cards (though if just one is used, only one tuner is enabled) or one M-card (enabling both tuners).

The TiVo Premiere can use one S-card or one M-card, but if it has the S-Card, only one tuner will be enabled (there are not 2 CableCARD slots on the Premiere).

I believe it could still use the second tuner, it just wouldn't be able to use it for channels that had to be tuned with a CableCARD. But it's been awhile since I had tried that so maybe I don't remember correctly.


----------



## Gregg 00SS

Thank you for the clarification, I knew something didn't sound right as I didn't see any posts on here concerning multiple cards unless they owned multiple Tivo units. I have purchased a premiere so 1 M-card will take care of it.


----------



## E94Allen

dswallow said:


> The TiVo Premiere can use one S-card or one M-card, but if it has the S-Card, only one tuner will be enabled (there are not 2 CableCARD slots on the Premiere).


I have read here somewhere in the forum said that Premiere doesn't accept the S-Card at all only M-Card.


----------



## volcs1

Gregg 00SS said:


> Thank you for the clarification, I knew something didn't sound right as I didn't see any posts on here concerning multiple cards unless they owned multiple Tivo units. I have purchased a premiere so 1 M-card will take care of it.


Is this something open for debate with Comcast? Can I just request an 'M' card when I set up the appointment? Will the tech have both kinds?


----------



## Gregg 00SS

I have no idea. I haven't spoken with Comcast yet, once my Premiere gets delivered I will contact them. But I would assume you can get either a M or S card depending on the needs of the system you are using. Comcast has a decent cablecard FAQ on their page that answers some of the basic questions. Their page does state the first card is free, extra cards cost a small fee and it does require a technician to come to your house and install.


----------



## pdhenry

AFAIK the cable companies only use M-cards now.

If you look at the back of a Premiere, near the Cable Card slot it says an M-Card is required. Unlike earlier models there's only one slot.


----------



## Bai Shen

sgip2000 said:


> The tivo update for pixelation was for users who had too strong of a signal. Mainly FIOS users.
> 
> You can check the signal strength from the diagnostic screen. It should be close to 100% without being over 100.


My signal has been anywhere from 80-90. Haven't seen anymore pixellation issues, but I'm still getting occasionally hiccups with the HD menus.

Also, went to unhook my tivo and the Comcast tech had put the cable on so tight that I needed a wrench to undo it!


----------



## Bai Shen

Pokemon_Dad said:


> Nowadays they call it "tiling", because the picture breaks up into tiles. Welcome to the new digital wonderland. This stuff is far more sensitive to bad connections than analog signals.
> 
> The problem is most likely in the signal coming in from the network, or the wiring in your house somewhere. I seriously doubt it has anything to do with the TiVo, especially if it's just some but not all channels. If the signal coming in from the pole is OK then it could be a number of things in your house, including the length of the coaxial cable, a kink in a cable, or a loose connector somewhere. But every time you mention you have a TiVo, you run the risk of having a rep just try to get rid of you by blaming the TiVo and passing you on to someone else. Don't let them do that.


I know. They had already replaced the ends on all of the cables in the wall. And I got the tech to check the signal coming from that. Turned out there was a bad amp upline. However, my problem didn't go away once they fixed it.

The good news is that the Tivo update seems to have fixed the problem.



> In my case, after they checked all the wires in my house they eventually found the problem was water inside a tap up on a pole two houses away. I was getting tiling on only some channels, and only on winter mornings here in California when the water got close to freezing. It took over a year to convince them to look in that direction, because the inside techs and the outside Network linemen are almost like warring factions inside Comcast. I had to escalate this to Comcast Corporate (higher than ComcastCares, which may not have existed at the time), before Network agreed to cooperate.


I escalated my cable card issue to ComcastCares, but it didn't do any good. They still required a tech to come out and wouldn't activate the cable card over the phone.


----------



## TonyCat81

Gotta love Comcast...
I just upgraded to the Triple Play HD Premier but I can't get HBO, Starz, Showtime, or Cinemax with my CableCard. All these forums say what needs to be done but so far a half-dozen people at Comcast can't figure it out. I don't know what's more frustrating: their lack of knowledge on the subject, or the fact that if the DVR they offer wasn't such a piece of junk I wouldn't be in this boat in the first place.


----------



## TonyCat81

OK since I kinda ripped Comcast, now I should tell everyone the happy ending to my problem. I emailed Comcast at their "We Can Help" address: [email protected] 
I included my phone number associated with my account and my CableCARD ID, Host ID, and Data #. Within a few hours, on a Saturday, I got a call back from someone in their executive help center (or something like that) who was very knowledgeable with M Cards and TiVo. He said they are aware that their normal techs are not well trained in setting up these cards properly and he has been tasked with standardizing that. After verifying the numbers for my card he immediately noticed that they weren't the same on Comcast's end. Woulda been nice if one of the other 10 or so people I talked to at Comcast noticed that, but oh well. So anyway, he fixed those numbers, re-sent the pairing signal, and all my channels are now working. Just wanted to let everyone know that Comcast is aware of this issue with their techs and there is at least one person there who knows how to help.


----------



## xtvium

Hello, I am in Atlanta/Decatur area. I just moved from OTA to Comcast internet + basic local cable package. I also have a TiVo Premiere unit. Yesterday I called Comcast to ask them if I needed a cablecard to be able to use my TiVo with basic cable and was told yes. And it would be a $1.50 per TiVo per month and would require a truck role. I asked them isn't the first Cablecard supposed to be free and was told yes it is but since my basic cable is analog, I need to pay $1.50. 

Question: Am I being given correct info here or should I insist on free first (and only) cablecard? Also, was anyone in the Atlanta metro area able to do a self install?

TIA.


----------



## pdhenry

I seem to recall that the 1st CC is included with a digital package, but not with basic. I could be wrong...


----------



## xtvium

pdhenry said:


> I seem to recall that the 1st CC is included with a digital package, but not with basic. I could be wrong...


But doesn't the basic cable include analog + clear QAM channels + local HD broadcasts?


----------



## pdhenry

I think so. AFAIK, Comcast still says you have to subscribe to "digital tier" to get a free CC.


----------



## dswallow

pdhenry said:


> I think so. AFAIK, Comcast still says you have to subscribe to "digital tier" to get a free CC.


As analog tiers of any sort completely disappear, so will this requirement.


----------



## pdhenry

There is still "basic cable" with no channels above 100, even if those basic channels are digital. Or isn't there?


----------



## volcs1

TonyCat81 said:


> OK since I kinda ripped Comcast, now I should tell everyone the happy ending to my problem. I emailed Comcast at their "We Can Help" address: [email protected]
> I included my phone number associated with my account and my CableCARD ID, Host ID, and Data #. Within a few hours, on a Saturday, I got a call back from someone in their executive help center (or something like that) who was very knowledgeable with M Cards and TiVo. He said they are aware that their normal techs are not well trained in setting up these cards properly and he has been tasked with standardizing that. After verifying the numbers for my card he immediately noticed that they weren't the same on Comcast's end. Woulda been nice if one of the other 10 or so people I talked to at Comcast noticed that, but oh well. So anyway, he fixed those numbers, re-sent the pairing signal, and all my channels are now working. Just wanted to let everyone know that Comcast is aware of this issue with their techs and there is at least one person there who knows how to help.


So, was this after doing a self-install or after the tech came out? Do you think I would be better off trying to get the card to do a self-install or having the tech out? I'm normally a DIY guy, but I want the past of least resistance here... Thanks for the advice.


----------



## Bai Shen

TonyCat81 said:


> OK since I kinda ripped Comcast, now I should tell everyone the happy ending to my problem. I emailed Comcast at their "We Can Help" address: [email protected]
> I included my phone number associated with my account and my CableCARD ID, Host ID, and Data #. Within a few hours, on a Saturday, I got a call back from someone in their executive help center (or something like that) who was very knowledgeable with M Cards and TiVo. He said they are aware that their normal techs are not well trained in setting up these cards properly and he has been tasked with standardizing that. After verifying the numbers for my card he immediately noticed that they weren't the same on Comcast's end. Woulda been nice if one of the other 10 or so people I talked to at Comcast noticed that, but oh well. So anyway, he fixed those numbers, re-sent the pairing signal, and all my channels are now working. Just wanted to let everyone know that Comcast is aware of this issue with their techs and there is at least one person there who knows how to help.


Wish that had been my experience. Even though I provided them with all of the info, they insisted a tech needed to be sent out.


----------



## Bai Shen

BTW, it looks like my channels are back to being screwed up.  Not sure what's goin' on.


----------



## WVZR1

pdhenry said:


> I think so. AFAIK, Comcast still says you have to subscribe to "digital tier" to get a free CC.


The 1st "free" in each device isn't restricted in most Comcast franchised areas. Basic cable will generally get you the "locals" both analog and "HD" plus sometimes various others. The CableCard enables the guide and locks the "clear QAM" to the Comcast channel assignments.

There's sometimes a "snag" when they convince you to go "digital" and HD, now the second device is considered an "HD outlet" and you pay "the fee"! The 1st card is still free!!

Basic cable, "BASIC CABLE" locals only + will in most franchise areas entitle you to 1 free CableCard in 2 devices and NO outlet fees. NO charge for 2 cards! Do NOT ask for digital or HD services!!

Visit the local office, familiarize yourself with the rate card first and ask questions!! You need to be able to ask an intelligent question to get a responsible answer and results.


----------



## Davelnlr_

Bai Shen said:


> Wish that had been my experience. Even though I provided them with all of the info, they insisted a tech needed to be sent out.


They did the same with me. The tech came out on a Sunday to boot. Turned out the M-card the office gave me was bad. He popped in a new card, called the office with the numbers, and it was on in 2 minutes.

Then the next day, I came home to find "Channel Not Authorized" on every channel. Another call, and they determined the tech had never had them send a pair signal (said I was getting the last users channel map, or something like that). Told me to wait 20 minutes, and reboot my Tivo. I waited an hour to be sure, and with phone in hand, ready to call them back, I rebooted. It worked. Came home today, and its all still working, so guess they finally fixed it.

It wasnt a simple process, compared to DirecTv, but hopefully all is now good.


----------



## jbernardis

I have my series 1 tivo installed in my vacation home at the jersey shore. I am not using any kind of cable box, just have the coax connected directly to the tivo. I am able to receive analog channels just fine. 

However, the local operator has informed us that they are switching to all digital and that I need to get either a cable box or a digitla adaptor for this tv. I am leaning towards the adaptor simply because it's free. I know it only hooks up through RF/channel 3, but that is OK with me. The question I have is: does the tivo have this device in its database - will I be able to hook up an IR flasher and change channels through the tivo?

Thanks


----------



## pdhenry

jbernardis said:


> The question I have is: does the tivo have this device in its database - will I be able to hook up an IR flasher and change channels through the tivo?


Yes.

http://www3.tivo.com/form-apps/show.do?pg=/mytivo/DTA/index.html
http://support.tivo.com/app/answers/detail/a_id/1381

The device I selected from the list when repeating Guided Setup was *Comcast Digital Adaptor*.


----------



## jbernardis

pdhenry said:


> Yes.
> 
> http://www3.tivo.com/form-apps/show.do?pg=/mytivo/DTA/index.html
> http://support.tivo.com/app/answers/detail/a_id/1381
> 
> The device I selected from the list when repeating Guided Setup was *Comcast Digital Adaptor*.


Thank you - I had no way of determining this for myself since I won't be down to the island until May.


----------



## myyours

How's everyone's experience been with upgrading to a new unit? In my case, I'd like to switch from an HD to a Premiere.

When you upgraded, did the process get any easier? Was it a simple "Call and have them pair it" or was it like starting from scratch and you ended up going through a half dozen truck rolls?

I'm intrigued by the new UI and the iPad app, but I'm not sure if those are worth it for all the trouble.

[email protected] ended up doing the job for me with the HD originally, but it seems that even that can lead to some headaches.

Thoughts anyone?


----------



## pdhenry

I should know in a week or two. I'll still have the TiVoHD but I'll be displacing an S2 when the Premiere arrives.


----------



## pdhenry

jbernardis said:


> Thank you - I had no way of determining this for myself since I won't be down to the island until May.


My DTA has a port for an external IR receiver. Someone sells an opto-isolated patch cable that you can use to connect directly from the IR out on a TiVo to the IR in on such a DTA. I think I saw that by searching around here for "DTA."

ETA: here

It won't work just to run a regular patch cord between the two, by the way...


----------



## drhankz

pdhenry said:


> My DTA has a port for an external IR receiver.


I have (2) Cisco DTAs on my Comcast Account.

THANK GOD they have nothing to do with my TiVo.
I have CableCard in my TiVo.

After two years with DTA - they are nothing but a nightmare. 
I'm still working with Comcast Tech Support to get them to
work reliably. They keep loosing the Encryption Keys. I have
replaced units. Tech Support has been here multiple times
and found nothing wrong. Maybe they will work better in your
area.

I am working with [email protected] now to try and
get things fixed.


----------



## Rkkeller

What do I have to do to be able to get a PPV? I was going to call Comcast but wanted to see what people here do first.

Do I need something else to connect to my TiVo or an entire separate box?

Thanks,

Rich


----------



## matt2hews

Bai Shen said:


> I was able to get a card from the Comcast office, but couldn't get customer service to activate it properly. Even tried the ComcastCares people on twitter. Ended up having a tech come out.


Has anyone successfully completed a self-install or is the only method to get a tech visit?


----------



## CraigK

matt2hews said:


> Has anyone successfully completed a self-install or is the only method to get a tech visit?


Being able to do a self-install seems to depend on your location. A number of users (including myself) in the Comcast Seattle and Portland areas have picked up their own cards and called in and got them activated usually without any problems. I'm sure I've read of other successful self-installs in other parts of the country posted here.


----------



## Lostie4ever

I am a new Tivo user and a Comcast customer. I was able to install my cablecard with no problem and no service call. It is very simple to do yourself.
My suggestions....
1. When you call Comcast and get tech support, have the tech repeat the number back to you. That way you know it is correct.
2. Wait and be patient! From my experience it took about 20 minutes or so for everything to sync up so I could watch an encrypted channel after the activation. It was not instantaneous as the how to's from Tivo suggest.
3. Before you attempt the cablecard install......do all the other setup of Tivo first and then tackle the cablecard.

Bottom line...it is a really simple process. Save your money and do not pay for a comcast service call. Hope your install goes as easily as mine!


----------



## bareyb

matt2hews said:


> Has anyone successfully completed a self-install or is the only method to get a tech visit?


Nope. The last time my cable cards went out it had nothing to do with the cable cards and was a problem with the signal coming in. They often have multiple problems to deal with. I'm a pretty smart guy and have yet to get a cable card to work over the phone. In fact, it has always taken multiple truck rolls and cards to find one they can get to work.

The good news is, once they get them working here they worked for years. Then one day they just went out and I had to do the whole thing again. Unfortunately, by the time it happened I'd forgotten most of what I knew about cable cards and had to come back here and deal with the whole thing from scratch. I just went through this last week.

Honest to God if DirecTV ever gets TiVo back I'm going to jump ship on Comcast so fast it will make one's head spin. I never had a single problem with their service.


----------



## Bai Shen

Lostie4ever said:


> I am a new Tivo user and a Comcast customer. I was able to install my cablecard with no problem and no service call. It is very simple to do yourself.
> My suggestions....
> 1. When you call Comcast and get tech support, have the tech repeat the number back to you. That way you know it is correct.
> 2. Wait and be patient! From my experience it took about 20 minutes or so for everything to sync up so I could watch an encrypted channel after the activation. It was not instantaneous as the how to's from Tivo suggest.
> 3. Before you attempt the cablecard install......do all the other setup of Tivo first and then tackle the cablecard.
> 
> Bottom line...it is a really simple process. Save your money and do not pay for a comcast service call. Hope your install goes as easily as mine!


I agree it's a simple process. But some locations refuse to activate the card without a tech.


----------



## slowbiscuit

Lostie4ever said:


> Bottom line...it is a really simple process. Save your money and do not pay for a comcast service call. Hope your install goes as easily as mine!


This is totally dependent on area right now until they implement the new FCC rules requiring self-install. You have to have a tech roll here but fortunately the process goes a lot smoother now than it did a couple of years ago.


----------



## matt2hews

slowbiscuit said:


> This is totally dependent on area right now until they implement the new FCC rules requiring self-install. You have to have a tech roll here but fortunately the process goes a lot smoother now than it did a couple of years ago.


I went to my local service center in Atlanta and the person said that they do not have M-cards at the service center. So, she scheduled a tech visit for Monday. I have some special circumstances where a stranger in the home can be upsetting to a member of my household. Due to this, the tech will come to the house only to drop off the card. The charge will be $9.95 for the delivery.


----------



## morac

matt2hews said:


> I went to my local service center in Atlanta and the person said that they do not have M-cards at the service center. So, she scheduled a tech visit for Monday. I have some special circumstances where a stranger in the home can be upsetting to a member of my household. Due to this, the tech will come to the house only to drop off the card. The charge will be $9.95 for the delivery.


The hard part isn't physically installing the cards, the hard part is getting someone on the phone at Comcast that has a clue on how to enter the pairing info. There's the Twitter route, but Comcast needs to train their CSRs on entering the pairing numbers.


----------



## pdhenry

We'll be rolling the dice again next weekend; I have a CC installation scheduled for my new Woot! Premiere.

The CSR told me that I'd only pay $1.75 more/month for the CC in the second TiVo. Hope that sticks, since that's less than the additional outlet fee I was expecting.


----------



## pdhenry

morac said:


> The hard part isn't physically installing the cards, the hard part is getting someone on the phone at Comcast that has a clue on how to enter the pairing info. There's the Twitter route, but Comcast needs to train their CSRs on entering the pairing numbers.


I agree; note that this has nothing to do with whether a Comcast tech is at your house.

My first attempt was with a tech who had no idea what he was doing.
The second attempt was with a more experienced tech who knew the secret number for someone in "connectivity" who fixed the problem remotely in about 3 minutes.


----------



## volcs1

pdhenry said:


> I agree; note that this has nothing to do with whether a Comcast tech is at your house.
> 
> My first attempt was with a tech who had no idea what he was doing.
> The second attempt was with a more experienced tech who knew the secret number for someone in "connectivity" who fixed the problem remotely in about 3 minutes.


So, the question remains - when setting up the technician call (my Woot! Premiere is coming on Monday), do we need to ask/request anything special? Anything we can do to increase the chances of a successful visit? I fell like I'm about to go to the dentist to have my tooth pulled...


----------



## pdhenry

If there's any doubt you should make sure they have a multi-stream card (I believe that's all they stock now). The Premiere only has one slot so it needs an M-Card.

When the first installer failed I insisted that the second one be an actual Comcast employee experienced in TiVo cablecard installation rather than a contractor, and Comcast met that requirement the second time around.

My earlier experience was before Comcast's current focus on improved customer service (e.g., they now compensate you is the tech is late or doesn't solve the problem in the first visit) although I may have gotten them to waive the installation fee last time. Maybe it's gotten better in the ~2 years since my TiVoHD experience...


----------



## a68oliver

volcs1 said:


> Anything we can do to increase the chances of a successful visit?


The Tivo will come packed with cablecard installation instructions. Make sure you complete all the pre-visit steps before the technician arrives. It will shorten the length of time for the visit and increase the odds of success.


----------



## Shelby11

I was stunned today to hear CC wanted $8.50 per month for a cable card for my WOOT TIVO premier. When I questioned about the other 2 cards on my account that I only pay $1.50, she said the price will increase to $8.50 on those also when my account gets updated with the new 2011 pricing. Houston-TX area.

That's Crazy!! Increase the cosy by over 500% and get nothing additional?

I'm looking for any new filings for FCC or other consumer violations that comcast may have created with this latest comsumer scam? Where can I file or add my name to complaint list.


----------



## Lostie4ever

Shelby11 said:


> I was stunned today to hear CC wanted $8.50 per month for a cable card for my WOOT TIVO premier. When I questioned about the other 2 cards on my account that I only pay $1.50, she said the price will increase to $8.50 on those also when my account gets updated with the new 2011 pricing. Houston-TX area.


I live just outside of Houston in the Sugar Land / Richmond area. When I picked up my comcast cablecard a few days ago they also told me it would be $8.50 a month. I even had their new price sheet in my hand and made mention that is not what it says on the price sheet. They shrugged their shoulders and said 8.50 is what it is going to cost me. 

When I get my 1st bill showing what they are charging me I will definitely call and complain if it is indeed 8.50!


----------



## a68oliver

What did the price sheet say it should cost? Is that for a Digital Additional Outlet?


----------



## pdhenry

$8.50 is about what I was expecting for a second digital outlet with a cablecard (the first digital outlet is included in the normal fees). My Comcast CSR told me I'd only pay $1.75, though. I'd like to believe him. Maybe it's because we're going all-digital here. Kind of hard to charge me extra for "digital" when the outlet currently has a free DTA on it.


----------



## Shelby11

This is a copied portion of FCC changes in Oct-2010, effecting how Cable providers can charge for Cablecards. I hope everyone sends their frustration to the FCC on this!!

Page 11 of 59
The proposed rule also was intended to ensure that the price that subscribers
pay for CableCARDs in retail devices is the same as the price that subscribers pay for CableCARDs that
are affixed to leased devices.

Full FCC report.
fcc.gov/Daily_Releases/Daily_Business/2010/db1014/FCC-10-181A1.pdf


----------



## pdhenry

Eh. It just ensures that a CableCard rental isn't more than the rental for a Set Top Box - They could charge $10 for the CC and 50 cents for the STB minus the CC and be fully compliant with that rule.

Not sure what you were expecting though - a hard upper limit on CC rental cost?


----------



## ajainy

Just read on comcast website


----------



## ajainy

http://customer.comcast.com/Pages/F...c8-c8a4-44f7-96f4-def06cced0db&fss=cablecard


----------



## Gridlock Joe

I was expecting the worst today when I took the old Comcast DVR back to their Bellaire (Houston) office to trade it in for a cable card.

I got the card right away, and was told there would be no monthly charge.

The call to pair the card and the TiVo went smoothly as well.


----------



## Shelby11

First CableCard or box(outlet) is free. Just don't ask for a second cablecard.

After several more emails with Comcast today, in 2011 they have changed how they process CableCards. Each card is now billed as an outlet, which is now $8.50 on top of the CableCard fee of $1.50. So now each additional Tivo will be billed $10 by Comcast monthly. Existing Comcast CableCard customers will not see the increase until 2012, unless new cards are added to your account....as in my case.

I say several emails to comcast, because they will not just answer my questions and any answers they do provide just leaves me with more questions.

I still have another email pending and will provide additional updates as I get them.


----------



## morac

Comcast stopped billing me for my 3 cards (2 in S3, 1 in Premiere) a few months back. I've never been charged an outlet fee.


----------



## jbarm

Wanted to report in a positive experience.

I currently have a Comcast HD DVR (provided for free in a promotional package) and I am keeping it for a while.

Went to the local Comcast office on 1.22.11 to ask for M-Card for my refurbed Premiere ($65 from Woot deal), expecting to be rejected. Walked right in at opening asked for card, agent walks back to a cabinet and selects a M-Card out of a dozen or so sitting on a shelf.

Hands it to me. I ask how much extra I will be charged, she says $1.50. I said plus an extra outlet fee? No, she said, just $1.50 and wrote down the amount for me to confirm. Hope that she is right. 

Take it home and do the setup (download firmware updates, do prelim setup of Tivo). This is my third Tivo so this is old hat for me (but first Cablecard install). Takes about 1 hour to get everything updated from Tivo.

Insert cablecard, get serial numbers and other info needed. Spend a few hours in the evening doing other non-Tivo stuff, call Comcast at about midnight. Number they gave me to activate was wrong, it was a number to activate a set top box or DTA. Call Comcast at 1 800 Comcast. 

Talk to rep, she had dealt with Tivos before, but was going off of a script. Read her a few numbers, she repeated back without prompting.

She "hit" my Tivo a couple of times. Went on hold for 5 mins. Tested channels, nothing. Waited another few minutes -- had all channels, including HBO and all hi def.

Checked pairing and validation codes. Golden.

1/2 hour actual time to self install cablecards. Much, much better than I expected. I guess the horror stories tend to magnify the problem or I am lucky.

Good job Comcast (hard to believe, but true).

jb


----------



## Shelby11

Reply from comcast, regarding outlet fee and CableCards.

"Thank you for your reply. I understand you're inquiring about additional outlet charge. I understand the importance of having this issue addressed. I am more than willing to assist in order to address your concern.
Regarding your inquiry, Comcast will charge additional $8.50 charge for additional digital outlet. If you have further concern regarding your bill, please feel free to contact our billing phone support at
1-800-934-6489 during business hours which is from 8am to 5pm, EST, Mondays through Fridays."


----------



## slowbiscuit

As with everything Comcast, this varies by area. It is still possible to get an extra card for $1.50/mo. if you tell them you need an additional card to go with your first one, but everything after the second card would be $8.50/mo. here.

I have two Tivo HDs and no charge for first card, $1.50/mo. for second. All of this will likely change as they implement the FCC rules to standardize card charges for all devices.


----------



## Bai Shen

morac said:


> The hard part isn't physically installing the cards, the hard part is getting someone on the phone at Comcast that has a clue on how to enter the pairing info. There's the Twitter route, but Comcast needs to train their CSRs on entering the pairing numbers.


+1


----------



## Old Hickory

Here in my Comcast franchise area, I subscribe to the Digital Preferred plan in order to get some channels not available with the HDTV offering. With the Digital Preferred plan comes the On Demand service and the monthly fee is $85.45. 

I know that the On Demand is a very valuable service offering from Comcast as they advertise it non-stop as their benefit over satellite and other competitors. But the On Demand is only accessible with a Comcast DVR so it's worthless to me as a Tivo subscriber. 

So do you guys have the same scenario with Comcast and On Demand or are you able to get a different fee or perhaps a credit back for not having access to On Demand? 

Thanks


----------



## tmesser

Once more unto the breach...

In September '07, I bought a TiVo HD and began a weeks-long CableCARD installation saga that ultimately had to be solved by Comcast Executive Care (in the days before Twitter and the we_can_help email). On January 13, I grabbed the $60 Woot.com Premiere, and it arrived Friday.

Knowing it would arrive Friday, on Thursday night I opened up a chat session with a Comcast rep who supposedly scheduled a CableCARD installation appointment for Sunday between 7:30am and 10:00am. Of course, that was too good to be true. I received two calls from Comcast on Friday and Saturday asking me "are you still having trouble with your CableCARDs?". I had to explain that I had made an appointment for an _installation_. The call had apparently been entered as a trouble ticket. The first rep who called me Friday said he'd fix it. I guess he did not, because I got the second call Saturday asking me the same thing. That rep explained to me that I would need to _call again_ and make another appointment. Earliest available installation window is next Saturday, 4-7pm.

Any optimism I had about this going more smoothly than it did three years ago is fading quickly.


----------



## prostele

My Comcast CableCard experience has been great. I went to my local office and picked up a card. They told me the only additional charge to my account would be $1.50/month. I came home and after making a couple of calls to Comcast it works perfectly.


----------



## slowbiscuit

Old Hickory said:


> So do you guys have the same scenario with Comcast and On Demand or are you able to get a different fee or perhaps a credit back for not having access to On Demand?


You don't get OnDemand and they won't give you a credit. Having said that, I find no compelling need to have OnDemand - I've tried it before and it's mostly useless junk, plus you have a Tivo so record what you want to watch, not what they think you'd like. Plus the OnDemand playback interface is way inferior to Tivo, all you can do is ff and rew.


----------



## a68oliver

Isn't the OnDemand service supposed to also now be available over the Internet? I still haven't been able to figue out how to use it on the internet.


----------



## Old Hickory

slowbiscuit said:


> You don't get OnDemand and they won't give you a credit. Having said that, I find no compelling need to have OnDemand - I've tried it before and it's mostly useless junk, plus you have a Tivo so record what you want to watch, not what they think you'd like. Plus the OnDemand playback interface is way inferior to Tivo, all you can do is ff and rew.


Agree. I simply don't wish to pay for a service I cannot get and wanted to know if anyone had worked a discount/lower fee or credit from Comcast.

Maybe I'll be the first and tell others how I got it....


----------



## sgip2000

prostele said:


> My Comcast CableCard experience has been great. I went to my local office and picked up a card. They told me the only additional charge to my account would be $1.50/month. I came home and after making a couple of calls to Comcast it works perfectly.


If you have only 1 cablecard, there should be no charge.


----------



## tmesser

Has anyone in the Chicago suburbs been able to pick up a CableCARD and do a self-install? All of the nearby offices listed on the Comcast Web site do not show CableCARDs as being self-installable, so I am assuming this has not changed in the three years since I last did this.


----------



## Shelby11

FCC's intent was to offer consumers and option of purchasing retail navigation equipment or leasing the Cable providers Bos. Any additional "outlet' fees ontop of your payed subscription/CableCard would not be in the FCCs interest for consumers. Below is the consumer information provided on th FCC website. If you have the same concern I have about these additional charges for TIVO related devices, please file your complaint with the FCC.

Digital Cable Compatibility: CableCARDs and "Plug-and-Play" FCC
Consumer Facts 

Background

If you subscribe to a digital cable service, you probably rent a set-top box from your cable operator. Did you know that you could buy a CableCARD-compatible (or plug and play) device instead? If you purchase a television or set-top box that is CableCARD-ready or digital cable-ready, you can watch cable television without renting a set-top box from your cable operator. All you need to do is purchase a plug-and-play device (such as a television or set-top box) from your nearest retailer and insert a CableCARD into the device. You can rent a CableCARD from your cable television company. CableCARDs typically cost between $2 and $4 per month.


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Plug-and-Play Devices 

A digital plug-and-play device is a television or set-top box that you can plug directly into your cable system to receive analog and many digital cable services without the need to lease a set-top box from your cable operator. Digital plug-and- play devices are marked as digital cable-ready or CableCARD-ready. Increasingly, cable services are being provided in a digital format because this format allows cable providers to offer a greater number of programming services over their existing cable network. 

Benefits of Plug-and-Play

Many consumers prefer the convenience (and cost savings) of being able to receive their cable programming without the need to lease a set-top box from their cable operator. 

You will be able to take your plug-and-play device anywhere in the country and know it will work on cable systems offering digital services  all that is needed is a cable operator-provided CableCARD. 

Your plug-and-play device may have features that the set-top box the cable operator leases does not, such as access to Internet video or advanced searching and recording functions. 

Will It Work Like the Box I Lease from My Cable Operator? 

Plug-and-play devices equipped with CableCARDs will permit you to receive linear (non on-demand) video programming  i.e., pre-scheduled programming that includes premium and high-definition services that you may subscribe to  but they will not provide access to most other interactive (two-way) services. 

Your device manufacturer, retailer or cable operator can tell you if video-on-demand is available on a particular device. 

Availability of Plug-and-Play Devices 

Plug-and-play set-top boxes are currently in retail stores and available for sale on the Internet. To verify that you are buying a legitimate plug-and-play device, ask your retailer if it is digital cable-ready and look for the CableCARD-ready or digital cable-ready label. Manufacturers that use this label must meet certain technical standards and must complete a testing and verification process.

Setting Up a Digital Plug-and-Play Device 

After you purchase a digital plug-and-play device, you will need to obtain a CableCARD from your cable operator. Some cable operators currently require one of their own technicians to install the CableCARD for you. By November 1, 2011, all cable operators will be required to allow you to install the CableCARD in your digital plug-and-play device yourself as long as your digital plug-and-play comes with instructions on how to install the CableCARD. 

Problems with CableCARDs 

Consumers who wish to file a complaint about CableCARDs or other equipment leased from their cable providers can do so at esupport.fcc.gov/complaints.htm?sid=&id=d1e650. 

Viewing High-Definition Programming 

Digital plug-and-play devices equipped with CableCARDs are able to access all of the high-definition programming that your cable operator offers. 

For More Information 

For more information about DTV in general, visit our DTV Web site at FCC.gov. You may also call our Consumer Center at: 1-888-CALL-FCC (1-888-225-5322) voice, or 1-888-TELL-FCC (1-888-835-5322) TTY.


----------



## tmesser

sgip2000 said:


> If you have only 1 cablecard, there should be no charge.


I suspect Comcast is still using the "T3ddvrcards" account code for anyone with a TiVo, even though that was originally intended for use with the TiVo S3 that required two cards.


----------



## sgip2000

tmesser said:


> I suspect Comcast is still using the "T3ddvrcards" account code for anyone with a TiVo, even though that was originally intended for use with the TiVo S3 that required two cards.


Could be. I know they screwed the billing up on mine.


----------



## a68oliver

Shelby11 said:


> FCC's intent was to offer consumers and option of purchasing retail navigation equipment or leasing the Cable providers Bos. Any additional "outlet' fees ontop of your payed subscription/CableCard would not be in the FCCs interest for consumers. Below is the consumer information provided on th FCC website. If you have the same concern I have about these additional charges for TIVO related devices, please file your complaint with the FCC.


I am confused about what you are saying. Are you suggesting that the FCC's intent was for there to be no additional outlet charge for 2nd, 3rd, etc. devices on an account?

Don't the cable companies charge additional outlet fees for their leased boxes as well?

I didn't see anything in the document you quoted that suggests otherwise.


----------



## synch22

FWIW just downgraded today i have a series 3 and tivo hd. Previous charge for the second tivo was $8 + $1.50 additional outlet.

I was told since i am now on limited basic no A/O fee just $1.50 charge for each of the 3 cable cards.


----------



## arentol

a68oliver said:


> I am confused about what you are saying. Are you suggesting that the FCC's intent was for there to be no additional outlet charge for 2nd, 3rd, etc. devices on an account?
> 
> Don't the cable companies charge additional outlet fees for their leased boxes as well?
> 
> I didn't see anything in the document you quoted that suggests otherwise.


I agree with your point in general, the direct removal of outlet charges was clearly not part of the FCC's intent.

I just don't understand why cable companies charge outlet fees at all. They should provide the service + one cable box. If you want additional cable boxes or cableCards then they should charge a rental fee for the device at a rate appropriate to recoup the cost of that device in a reasonable time period and then to make some additional profit the longer they keep the device in service.

There is no additional cost to them that I am aware of for having 3 TVs using their service at once in a household. So how do they justify charging extra fees for extra outlets in addition to fees for extra device rentals?


----------



## volcs1

I scheduled my appointment with a technician last week, confirming on the phone that he would bring an M-strem cablecard. This morning, they dispatch center called to confirm that the purpose of the install was to bring a cablecard. I took the day off of work to wait.

Tech just got here, said that they don't carry cablecards. He called around and cannot locate one. As he was leaving to go who-knows-where, I said, "it has to be an M-card." He had no idea what I was talking about.

I guess they exceeded my worst expectations. I don't know what's going to happen next.


----------



## volcs1

volcs1 said:


> I scheduled my appointment with a technician last week, confirming on the phone that he would bring an M-strem cablecard. This morning, they dispatch center called to confirm that the purpose of the install was to bring a cablecard. I took the day off of work to wait.
> 
> Tech just got here, said that they don't carry cablecards. He called around and cannot locate one. As he was leaving to go who-knows-where, I said, "it has to be an M-card." He had no idea what I was talking about.
> 
> I guess they exceeded my worst expectations. I don't know what's going to happen next.


Tech came back. He brought a card - I asked him if it was multistream - he had no idea. I took the card and tried to look it up. While I was doing that, he said, "Am I taking the Comcast DVR back with me?" I said not unless this card works. He said he could not test it without first de-commissioning (my words) the first unit. I renewed my efforts and trying to figure out what kind of card it was... sure enough, I found some posts from 2006 confirming it as a single-stream card. He left the house to go sit in the van and "make some calls." In the mean time, I called the CSR again, once again told them my story, and she had me hand him the phone. I listened to him explain to her that (in Chicago) the tech's do not get cards, they come from the warehouse only at certain times, blah, blah, blah. He gave me the phone back and left... probably glad to get out of my house. The CSR on the phone said she had no way to figure out if there are any cards available (in Chicago, mind you). She is going to talk to her supervisor and get back to me. Yeah, right - 5pm is coming up. I think I'll be needing to call back again tomorrow. What a freakin' nightmare. One day of work completely wasted.

But like I said... should I really be surprised?

Finally - a question.... is there a m-card in that Comcast DVR I have sitting here? Could I use that?


----------



## kjones1451

a68oliver said:


> Isn't the OnDemand service supposed to also now be available over the Internet? I still haven't been able to figue out how to use it on the internet.


Just log on to comcast.net and look on the top left panel. I think the trick is logging in.

Sorry - I have not posted enough to add an image capture. Lame rule......

Good luck.


----------



## Truz

I was really hoping I wouldn't be one of these stories... but here I am.

Had a tech scheduled for Sunday, only to have them not show and then after the 2 hour period call me and say they need to reschedule because the card is out of stock. Awesome, the new appointment was for today 5-7.

Tech was here for 2 hours trying to get the M card to work. We kept getting stuck at the "Acquiring Channel List" screen. It won't budge from there. The tech finally left, telling me that a supervisor would be calling me. Somehow, I don't have full faith that I'll actually get that call.

I've actually email [email protected] and got a pretty quick response. They asked for acct info and a number to reach me. Haven't heard anything back, but hopefully they can help.

What an ordeal this is! It shouldn't be this hard Comcast! I really want to love the new TiVo... but it's a useless box right now because Comcast can't get it's act together. What a headache.

Wish me luck... who knows when I'll get this working.


----------



## arentol

Received my new new-furb (refurb that has clearly never actually been used, or even taken out of the box) Premiere on Friday. Contacted Comcast sales via online chat to arrange a cablecard install. Set the Tivo up Monday night. Installer showed up as scheduled Tuesday between 1 and 3. Took a while, but he got it all set up and verified, and didn't leave until it was definitely done.

So chalk up one more good experience (aside from having to pay for him to come out) against the mounds of bad ones.


----------



## drhankz

volcs1 said:


> Finally - a question.... is there a m-card in that Comcast DVR I have sitting here? Could I use that?


Yes there is a CableCard in the Moto DVR. Is it a "S" or "M" Card?

You can tell by using the DVR.

If you can switch between channels with a swap button it is an "M" Card.

If you can only receive or record one channel then it is a "S" Card.


----------



## pdhenry

The cablecard that's in the Cable company's box won't work in a TiVo unless it's reprogrammed. They're not that universal.

The M-card in my TiVo is clearly marked as a multistream card.


----------



## volcs1

Just got a call from Sandra in "corporate."

She said that there are no multistream cable cards "in the warehouse." They will be receiving some tomorrow, hopefully.

Really? In all of Chicagoland?

The next available install they could give me is in two days, provided they get the cards.


----------



## charlesd81

I am considering getting a Premiere and was going to have a CableCard installed. I live in PA. Will I still be able to download various shows to my PC? I am particularly interested in A&E and Investigation Discovery shows.


----------



## jbernardis

charlesd81 said:


> I am considering getting a Premiere and was going to have a CableCard installed. I live in PA. Will I still be able to download various shows to my PC? I am particularly interested in A&E and Investigation Discovery shows.


The simple answer to that is "it depends". It is all up to your cable provider. If they copy protect those channels, then no - you won't be able to download - at least not from digital channels. The Tivo simply honors the copy protection flag imposed by the cable provider.

In my case, with comcast, only premium channels such as HBO, etc, are protected. Other people with comcast report differently, so even within the same cable company, it can differ by location.


----------



## Truz

Tuesday night after my horrible experience, I emailed [email protected] and they were a tremendous help.

They got back to me in 10 mins asking for my contact info. The next morning I received a call, and they sounded none to pleased at how the tech just left without the card working. They said they would be contacting the area supervisor immediately to fix things. They also said they did not want to have to send another tech.

Later that morning the area supervisor called me saying that the were problems on there end with the pairing, related specifically to how they had the outlet listed in the system. He said the problem should be fixed and to check it when I got home, and to call him.

Got home and IT WORKED! A miracle! I was only missing the 3D channels (ESPN 3d and Xfinity3d events) but he just had to go into he system and add these back onto the device and my account.

Over all the people at [email protected] were a tremendous help, and very fast at resolving the situation. They even followed up later that day to make sure everything worked out with the supervisor. If you have any problems, email them, they will definitely help. I was so frustrated with the initial situation, but that email address saved me!


----------



## drhankz

Truz said:


> Over all the people at [email protected] were a tremendous help, and very fast at resolving the situation. They even followed up later that day to make sure everything worked out with the supervisor. If you have any problems, email them, they will definitely help. I was so frustrated with the initial situation, but that email address saved me!


YES they are great when you ASK the Right People 
for HELP. They have bailed me out more than once.

THREE CHEERS for Comcast Help


----------



## Truz

drhankz said:


> YES they are great when you ASK the Right People
> for HELP. They have bailed me out more than once.
> 
> THREE CHEERS for Comcast Help


Definitely! Thanks to whoever originally posted that email address, because I found it on this forum.

Actually the Comcast Help followed up one more time this morning, to let me know they applied a credit to my account to cover the Cable TV portion of my bill and the old cable box charge for the month of January. Awesome!

Great support, when you finally can get in touch with people who know what they are talking about and know how to treat a customer.


----------



## volcs1

Truz said:


> Definitely! Thanks to whoever originally posted that email address, because I found it on this forum.
> 
> Actually the Comcast Help followed up one more time this morning, to let me know they applied a credit to my account to cover the Cable TV portion of my bill and the old cable box charge for the month of January. Awesome!
> 
> Great support, when you finally can get in touch with people who know what they are talking about and know how to treat a customer.


I emailed and tweeted and never heard back via email from Comcast. I did finally hear back from local customer support via phone. Whether that was spurred by the comcastcares folks or not, I do not know. But I did get my issue resolved.


----------



## a68oliver

volcs1 said:


> I emailed and tweeted and never heard back via email from Comcast. I did finally hear back from local customer support via phone. Whether that was spurred by the comcastcares folks or not, I do not know. But I did get my issue resolved.


The phone call probably was a result of your email. When I had a problem, I emailed them and the next day I got a call from the regional office. She referred to my email as the reason for my call. And, yes, she was able to resolve my problem to my satsifaction.


----------



## pdhenry

So the Comcast guy came today to install a CC into my Premiere. He spent awhile waiting for the card to register, and then noticed on his handheld gizmo that it appeared to be wanting him to close out the job. As soon as he closed out the job (I had to sign the screen of the gizmo) I had all of my channels. 

When the card was in but not registered I only had limited basic: SD and HD locals plus minimal cable channels up to ~25.

It was nice to have the visit go more or less the way it was supposed to. 

Still have no signal on the TiVoHD upstairs even though everything else (S2 with and without DTA as well as the cable modem) works just fine up there. No idea what that's all about.


----------



## kbake

Wow, am I glad I found this thread! So much good information.

I heard on the local news a few days ago that due to Comcast's Digital Migration those of us that have their cable go from the wall directly to the tv will be forced to use one of their horrible DTA's or digital box which I absolutely refuse to do. This latest change has prompted me to upgrade to the Premiere. It arrives tomorrow afternoon and I am going to pick up a CableCard at the local Comcast center. I was told by the sales rep today that the in-house techs don't carry them. I found this odd but I'll do my part and pick one up.

I am going to try a self-install. I have the ComcastCares email on hand if a problem arises and I scheduled an appt. with an in-house, tivo competent tech the following day, just in case.

Oh, and the sales rep told me that I will not be charged for the 1 M-card.

Will let you know what my experience is like, good or bad.


----------



## kbake

Ok, so this is how it went today.

I went to the local Comcast center to pick up a CableCard and 10 minutes later walked out with one and a sheet with instructions and phone number to call for activation. And no charge for the card. Now for the self-install

After Tivo Premiere was delivered I did the guided setup up to the point where I had to install the CableCard. Popped card into slot and got the CableCard ID# and the Host ID# and called the number listed on the screen (different than the one on the sheet I was given at the store). Got a rep who asked only for the Host ID# and proclaimed that the card was now paired. After over 2 hours the only channels I was receiving were the local/local HD ones. Called Comcast back and was asked for the Host ID# again and was told once more that it was paired. Told her channels still not coming in she gave the standard company line of having a tech come out. Told her I needed to speak to someone who knew more about Tivo than asking for the HostID, someone who would get more in-depth with the troubleshooting. She put me on hold and then came back saying she did a Staged Hit. Within minutes all my channels (Digital Starter, no premium channels) were there. Could it really be that easy? I guess I was lucky.

So you can do it yourself, no need for a tech to come out.


----------



## Rkkeller

Glad it worked out for you but when I went to the local Comcast here in NJ, they told me you can't self install CC's and I needed a tech. Also they don't even have any there.


----------



## morac

Looks like Comcast is backing away from deploying SDV and is considering 4 QAM Mpeg-2 or Mpeg-4 instead.

http://www.lightreading.com/document.asp?doc_id=203902&site=lr_cable&f_src=lightreading_gnews


----------



## charlesd81

I have an appointment setup for Friday for my cable card install. Can I still hook up my cable directly to my Tivo in the meantime, without the cable card, and get local HD channels?


----------



## morac

charlesd81 said:


> I have an appointment setup for Friday for my cable card install. Can I still hook up my cable directly to my Tivo in the meantime, without the cable card, and get local HD channels?


You might be able to, but you'll have to search/scan for them as they won't be where you would think they should be.


----------



## Bai Shen

Tiling issues came back friday afternoon. Also have a channel that says it's not authorized, even though it's part of the regular cable and everything else works.

Had a tech out yesterday who replaced the cable card. Didn't fix it. He talked to his supervisor and said there were other people having the same issue. They're gonna pass it up the chain.


----------



## bareyb

Bai Shen said:


> Tiling issues came back friday afternoon. Also have a channel that says it's not authorized, even though it's part of the regular cable and everything else works.
> 
> Had a tech out yesterday who replaced the cable card. Didn't fix it. He talked to his supervisor and said there were other people having the same issue. They're gonna pass it up the chain.


Just went through this very thing last month...

After several CableCards they finally had someone out from "Network" and they cleaned up my signal and now it's fine. Had nothing to do with the Cards afterall... Just a heads up. They may want to check the SNR and see where that's at...


----------



## pdhenry

charlesd81 said:


> I have an appointment setup for Friday for my cable card install. Can I still hook up my cable directly to my Tivo in the meantime, without the cable card, and get local HD channels?


When my Premiere had no CC I received SD channels only, on the wrong channels (e.g., channel 808 had the proogram normally found on ~41).


----------



## Bai Shen

bareyb said:


> Just went through this very thing last month...
> 
> After several CableCards they finally had someone out from "Network" and they cleaned up my signal and now it's fine. Had nothing to do with the Cards afterall... Just a heads up. They may want to check the SNR and see where that's at...


It's around 90 IIRC. They claim there's nothing wrong with the signal.

When I first had them out, they said there was an amp that was messed up. They replaced it that day(or said they would), but I didn't see a chance. Then Tivo rolled out 14.7 and the issue went away.

Then it came back between 1 and 7pm on friday. Tech came out on monday, but couldn't find anything wrong.


----------



## bareyb

Bai Shen said:


> It's around 90 IIRC. They claim there's nothing wrong with the signal.
> 
> When I first had them out, they said there was an amp that was messed up. They replaced it that day(or said they would), but I didn't see a chance. Then Tivo rolled out 14.7 and the issue went away.
> 
> Then it came back between 1 and 7pm on friday. Tech came out on monday, but couldn't find anything wrong.


Actually 90 is your signal LEVEL as it reads on your TiVo. It can actually be much lower than that at the pedestal. My signal level was 94 on the TiVo and yet the guy told me I was only pulling a (MINUS) -12 dB signal at the Pedestal. So you can't really go by the reading on the TiVo, but it sounds like at least they have checked it out. Signal to Noise Ratio should be over 35 dB if I recall correctly.

They finally got me working again, but it took two days and a 3 truck rolls... Comcast is fine when it's working, but oh man... once it goes out it's hell to get it back. :down:


----------



## morac

bareyb said:


> Comcast is fine when it's working, but oh man... once it goes out it's hell to get it back. :down:


I have at least 2 or 3 months of my life that can attest to this.


----------



## bareyb

morac said:


> I have at least 2 or 3 months of my life that can attest to this.


Yeah. Several weeks for me as well all told. If DirecTV ever gets a working TiVo box again, I'm gonna dump Comcast so fast it will leave a vapor trail.


----------



## jbernardis

bareyb said:


> Yeah. Several weeks for me as well all told. If DirecTV ever gets a working TiVo box again, I'm gonna dump Comcast so fast it will leave a vapor trail.


+1 - in a heartbeat

FIOS would get my business too if they ever moved into my area


----------



## charlesd81

The Comcast tech came today to install my CableCard in my Premiere and it worked like a charm. He was here for about 20 minutes. He used a device to scan the barcode on the M-Card, let the office do their thing and we were good to go.


----------



## bareyb

charlesd81 said:


> The Comcast tech came today to install my CableCard in my Premiere and it worked like a charm. He was here for about 20 minutes. He used a device to scan the barcode on the M-Card, let the office do their thing and we were good to go.


Well THAT'S encouraging. A barcode scanner would eliminate someone having to verbally tell the operator on the other end of the phone the numbers. It MIGHT help since they routinely get those wrong...


----------



## kbake

Well, I knew it was too good to last. Just in time for the Super Bowl I am now getting bad tiling on Fox channel 9 and no signal on about half my other HD channels. . DVR diagnostics shows signal strength has dropped to 27&#37; on the ones tiling. Could this be Comcast messing with the system? 

I don't understand why for the first 3 days all HD channels were fine and now they're not. No problem on the non-hd channels, guess I should consider myself lucky for at least that .


----------



## morac

I had a card install appointment today from 1 to 3. All seemed well until I got a call a little after 2 telling me they were canceling the appointment because they had no cards.

I made the appointment two weeks ago. You'd think that they would have saved one during that time or at least called me earlier. I did manage to get a $20 credit after complaining which should just about cover the installation fee. Still, bad form Comcast.


----------



## segaily

I had an install yesterday as well. Installer showed up without the cable card. Said he would be right back with one. 2 hours later he showed back up thankfully with the card. He told me his office was out so he drove to another office to get one. Amazingly enough once he had the cable card that install went fine. The internet setup had all kinds of issue however but I will spare everyone those details.


----------



## drhankz

morac said:


> I had a card install appointment today from 1 to 3. All seemed well until I got a call a little after 2 telling me they were canceling the appointment because they had no cards.


You can always write a polite e-mail to Comcast HELP

[email protected]

It will generate some action.


----------



## morac

drhankz said:


> You can always write a polite e-mail to Comcast HELP
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> It will generate some action.


I had the appointment rescheduled but it made me mad that Comcast pulled that stunt.


----------



## drhankz

morac said:


> I had the appointment rescheduled but it made me mad that Comcast pulled that stunt.


That is WHY I recommend a polite letter to HELP.

Comcast should never do what they did and they should hear about it.


----------



## pdhenry

Comcast advertises that they compensate for missed appointments (well, for arriving late actually) and that they will do the job right the first time. You should get some benefit for your issue...


----------



## morac

pdhenry said:


> Comcast advertises that they compensate for missed appointments (well, for arriving late actually) and that they will do the job right the first time. You should get some benefit for your issue...


I mentioned that I managed to get a $20 credit out of them, but they shouldn't have done that in the first place. I did tweet to ComcastCares, but got no response.


----------



## ncfoster

We were part of "Snowmageddon 2011", so the Comcast guy arrived on Thursday, but said that he couldn't climb the pole, because the bottom was buried in snow. We could have had him back Saturday, but the problem would have persisted. Now, I have another two week delay. I would have thought that they could/would have sent out bucket trucks for installs in these conditions, but I guess not.

Am I correct that I can call Tivo and get an extension of the 30 day return window? I assume I will not return it, but I want to know that the CableCard setup went smoothly, and I want the money-back possibilities to be concurrent with Comcast as much as possible, in case something goes wrong.

Also, is there a recommended way to get an appointment moved up after it has been set? I am really hoping not to have to wait that long...assuming the snow melts, that is.


----------



## morac

The installer showed up late (though he called ahead to tell me this). I put the card in and he called his secret dispatch number and read off the numbers. The person on the phone sent a hard hit and I got all my channels, except of course the Premium channels.

I told the installer to call in and have them check the numbers. Instead he called in and had them check to see what channels I was authorized to get. That took about 5 minutes. After that he had them check the pairing numbers on the card and there weren't any entered for that card. This despite the first dispatcher saying she entered the numbers in (maybe she forgot to click "save"?).  Once this dispatcher entered the numbers in, I received all my channels. So all is well.

I just hope the first dispatcher didn't enter the numbers into the wrong card. I checked my other 3 cards (1 in a Premiere, 2 in a S3) and they are still decrypting channels, but you never know....


Comcast really needs a web site or something where customers can enter the numbers themselves or at least semi-automate the process.


----------



## lgbalch

I have 2 Series 3 and a Premiere XL. That's 5 CCs, that Comcast has been charging $1.50/mo each. According to http://*******.com/TiVoCC, I should have been charged for only 3, but it hasn't been worth the effort to complain. Today I looked at my new bill and was stunned. It reads: "Effective 01/23/11, T3ddvrcards at a monthly rate of $1.50
and Cable Card - Qty 4 at a monthly rate of $1.50 each were removed from your account. Digital Access Fee - Qty 3 at a monthly rate of $7.95 each was added to your
account." After a call to Comcast (i.e. Monterrey, Mexico) and another to a Comcast office near Chicago, I find there's no mistake. So for no change in my service, no new devices, no service calls, I am now paying an additional $401+ to Comcast. Oh yes, I forgot, I'm now paying for Comcast corporate greed. What they've done in punish me for purchasing my own boxes instead of leasing one of their horrible DVRs. Each Series 3 now costs more than triple (w/ sub) their box. Not at all what the FCC had in mind, I'm sure.


----------



## lgbalch

Re my post just made: The ******* stands for "t i n y u r l" (without spaces). This site made the replacement for some reason. Here's the full link: http://customer.comcast.com/Pages/F...5c8-c8a4-44f7-96f4-def06cced0db&fss=cablecard


----------



## pdhenry

lgbalch said:


> This site made the replacement for some reason.


Hi, you must be new here. 
Eventually you'll figure this place's idiosyncracies out. This is to prevent us from linking to a verboten site. We just can't be trusted.

So why did you convert a comcast URL to a tiny URL anyway?


----------



## a68oliver

lgbalch said:


> I have 2 Series 3 and a Premiere XL. That's 5 CCs, that Comcast has been charging $1.50/mo each. According to http://*******.com/TiVoCC, I should have been charged for only 3, but it hasn't been worth the effort to complain. Today I looked at my new bill and was stunned. It reads: "Effective 01/23/11, T3ddvrcards at a monthly rate of $1.50
> and Cable Card - Qty 4 at a monthly rate of $1.50 each were removed from your account. Digital Access Fee - Qty 3 at a monthly rate of $7.95 each was added to your
> account." After a call to Comcast (i.e. Monterrey, Mexico) and another to a Comcast office near Chicago, I find there's no mistake. So for no change in my service, no new devices, no service calls, I am now paying an additional $401+ to Comcast. Oh yes, I forgot, I'm now paying for Comcast corporate greed. What they've done in punish me for purchasing my own boxes instead of leasing one of their horrible DVRs. Each Series 3 now costs more than triple (w/ sub) their box. Not at all what the FCC had in mind, I'm sure.


I think both you and Comcast have misapplied the cablecard charges on your account. If I understand correctly, you have 3 DVRs. Unless you have another digital device, the first Tivo is your primary outlet and the 2nd and 3rd Tivos are additional outlets. Since S3 Tivos require 2 cards, you have 2 additional cablecards.

So you have:
1st S3 1 card included as primary outlet, 2nd card =$1.50
2nd S3 1 card included in additional outlet fee =$7.95, 2nd card = $1.50
3rd Premiere 1 Mcard included in additional outlet fee =$7.95

Again, unless you have any other digital devices on your account, you should not be charged 3 additional (digital access) outlet fees. You have only 2 additional outlets and 2 additional cablecards.

This pricing scheme and FAQ has been in effect on the Comcast Corporate site for some time now. However, it appears that your local franchise is just now being converted to the pricing as they standardize the billing across all their many systems.

I don't think anything you have said indicates that this is related to a new HD Technology Fee appearing in some markets and for some equipment.

I should note that my local franchise has never gotten my billing correct in the computer. I had to enlist the help of Comcast Cares email to sort things out. It resulted in a generous $20 credit per month for one year because nobody could figure out how to get the computer to bill me according to the FAQ.

You may need to contact [email protected] to get this corrected.

I also don't see how this is now triple the Comcast DVR. In my market, the 1/1/11 price sheet lists the Comast HD DVR as $8.00. An additional digital outlet is $7.95. So if you had Comcast DVRs you would pay $15.95 instead of $9.45 with Tivos.

As with all things Comcast, YMMV. But I don't think either you or Comcast are reading the rate card correctly.


----------



## akc

Any advice from Baltimore City Comcast folks? Having a cable card installed in our new Tivo Premiere XL (arrived yesterday) at 10:30 AM - I've read through this thread (as much as I could) and it seems to be hit or miss, but if you have any tips to pass on, anything I should know, I'd appreciate it.

I'll report back as to how it went! 

Thanks -


----------



## akc

I guess I consider myself among the fortunate... A completely smooth process.

I ordered the Tivo Premiere on Mon, it arrived on Thurs AM. I called Comcast (Baltimore City, MD) on Monday as well. They scheduled an appointment for Friday 10 - 1 PM. I did request a contractor based on the advice of these boards, though I'm not sure it would made a difference.

I went through all of the usual set up this AM so it was ready to go with the exception of the cable card. That was key b/c it took an hour to do the software update!

The tech arrived at 10:30 AM - had 3 M cards with him, just in case. He tested signal (check), tested network (check) and inserted card. The Tivo showed that the M Card had been correctly installed. He went to the Cable Card installation menu and went to the screen with all the info on the card, got the number to call and activate it, called it in (line busy for about 2 min but then he got through), they activated. Tivo went to a screen where it said it was searching for channels - then up it came.

All channels working correctly, both tuners, all HD is fine. Picture is perfect. Menu is working great.

All in all, the most I have to complain about is that the tech clearly smoked as he smelled like a chimney and he brought a little dry dirt in and on to our carpet. BUT, he was here for maybe 15 minutes, and we were good to go!

Wishing that experience holds true for many others. I count myself lucky!


----------



## pdhenry

akc said:


> I did request a contractor based on the advice of these boards, though I'm not sure it would made a difference.


When my first install failed a couple of years ago, I insisted on a Comcast employee rather than a contractor (who was undertrained to do just about anything). The employee was much better prepared and was ab;e to complete the work in about 5 minutes.

Last install (a week or two ago) went much better on the first try. 45 minutes total (including upgrading CableCard firmware) but everything worked as soon as the tech closed the job.


----------



## jlb

Ok, stupid question.....

I have a comcast CC in my TiVo HD. If I move to another house in the same town, does the pairing info need to be redone?

My assumption is that as long as I am staying in the same town with the same plan, etc, that it would just be like unplugging the TiVo and plugging it back in......

Thanks ahead of time for your help!


----------



## morac

You should call Comcast and ask if you can take the cards with you. Since you aren't moving to a new Comcast area they may allow it, but Comcast's policy is that you have to return all equipment when moving. If you can take it, you shouldn't need to re-pair.


----------



## jlb

Oh true.

I bet I could get them to let me bring my M card......


----------



## lpwcomp

I just started fighting Comcast in regards to my TiVo Premiere, both on the issue of the CableCARD install and the fees they wish to add. I have twio major issues with them:

1.Why is the Comcast website and at least some of the local offices, Atlanta included, still insisting that CableCARD requires professional installation in direct violation of FCC regulations?

2.Back when cable was fairly new, they used to charge for every outlet. Then they were told to stop, and they did. Why have they been able to re-instate those charges, simply by going digital?


----------



## morac

lpwcomp said:


> 1.Why is the Comcast website and at least some of the local offices, Atlanta included, still insisting that CableCARD requires professional installation in direct violation of FCC regulations?


Because the regulations don't go into affect until the Summer (9 months after they were issued). Though I have a feeling Comcast will simply ignore that deadline.


----------



## ragnrok23

synch22 said:


> FWIW just downgraded today i have a series 3 and tivo hd. Previous charge for the second tivo was $8 + $1.50 additional outlet.
> 
> I was told since i am now on limited basic no A/O fee just $1.50 charge for each of the 3 cable cards.


So you were able to get cable cards with just basic cable (like 13 channels)

I figured since it'e only $3 more a month to get basic with my internet service, it might be worth it if I can get a cable card for HD guide data (as opposed to getting an antenna)


----------



## Hexerott

Had a simple and easy install today. 

Last night I set up the TIVO, did all the updates and activated TIVO. This took ~ 2 hours to do.

Called Comcast this morning and asked them to make sure they sent the tech with a new M-Card. Appt was 1-3pm and when I got home at 1:05 the tech had just pulled up. He came in and installed the lines and the TIVO within 40 minutes. 

No issues at all. All channels work and the picture is great. The tech was the best I have had show up from any company. 

I hope your experience is a smooth one.


----------



## jstravel

New Comcast install on Monday, Installer came with no M card for my new TiVo. He says, just go down to the office and ask for one, so I did. They gave me one and I returned home and installed it(per TiVo instructions). No problem.


----------



## cking

I'm curious how other Tivo users who have Comcast feel, but I feel like my experience with Comcast (and by extension my Tivo) has really been an unpleasant experience.

You should not be forced to pay to have an installer come into your house to put in a CableCard. You should have the ability to go pick it up and install it yourself (or better yet you shouldn't have to jump through any hoops to use your Tivo)

The shenanigans Comcast has been playing where they give their Tivo customers two single stream CABLEcards and then charge them for 2 cable boxes on their bill is unacceptable

The fact that they at times have been known to bill people even for their first CABLEcard even though they are required to provide them free by law. 

The fact that even though you have an HD Tivo and pay for a pricey cable package, they still expect you to fork over an additional $7.95 a month for full HD service. 

I love Tivo and am a loyal user and hope to be for a long time, but the experience of working with Comcast as the cable service provider for Tivo's DVRs has been a lot of hassle. 

And don't get me started about the fact that AT&T some how skirted the rules and doesn't have to support CableCards, leaving no company to use our Tivo with other than Comcast. 

I feel like the ultimate kick in the face would be for CableCards to be completely discontinued requiring us with Tivo Lifetime service to have to buy a brand new box.

Somehow I still feel like if I could afford it I would still buy a new Tivo box, but I would not be happy about it and if Tivo's quality in any way degraded or there is a competitor that is better and cheaper than them, I would jump in a heartbeat. 

Its not Tivo's fault in many ways, but it is a serious problem for their business.


----------



## lpwcomp

One of the odd things about Comcast and their current attitude in most service areas is that, during the Hearings that led up to the new regs that go into effect Aug. 1, they were in favor of allowing cablecard self-install.


----------



## a68oliver

cking said:


> I'm curious how other Tivo users who have Comcast feel, but I feel like my experience with Comcast (and by extension my Tivo) has really been an unpleasant experience.


Allow me to offer some of my thoghts about how I feel.



cking said:


> You should not be forced to pay to have an installer come into your house to put in a CableCard. You should have the ability to go pick it up and install it yourself (or better yet you shouldn't have to jump through any hoops to use your Tivo)


IIRC, new FCC rules will shortly go into effect that require you to be able to install your own cablecard.



cking said:


> The shenanigans Comcast has been playing where they give their Tivo customers two single stream CABLEcards and then charge them for 2 cable boxes on their bill is unacceptable


You should not be paying for 2 cable boxes if you do not have their cable boxes.



cking said:


> The fact that they at times have been known to bill people even for their first CABLEcard even though they are required to provide them free by law.


I don't beleive there is any requirement to provide cablecards for free. I forget the precise language, but I thought it was something like they can charge a minimal amount based on their cost. Unless regulated by the local franchise, Comcast caps the cablecard charge at $2.50. See: http://customer.comcast.com/Pages/F...5c8-c8a4-44f7-96f4-def06cced0db&fss=cablecard



cking said:


> The fact that even though you have an HD Tivo and pay for a pricey cable package, they still expect you to fork over an additional $7.95 a month for full HD service.


I do not pay for HD Service. I have no Comcast equipment in my house (other than cablecards). I have two Tivos and pay one additional digital outlet charge and one cablecard charge ($1.99) for the 2nd S-stream card in my original S3 Tivo.



cking said:


> I love Tivo and am a loyal user and hope to be for a long time, but the experience of working with Comcast as the cable service provider for Tivo's DVRs has been a lot of hassle.


I can't argue with you there. In fact, the charges I outlined above are only partially correct. Comcast has been unable to actually get their computer to charge me what I quoted above. However, they have admitted as such and have given me a $20 credit/month for one year to compensate me for their error. I also got a one time credit because I had to make two special trips to their office (25 miles away) to try to straighten this out. I finally contacted [email protected] and they immediately called me back and offered me the adjustments.



cking said:


> Its not Tivo's fault in many ways, but it is a serious problem for their business.


I suggest you contact Comcast Corporate help at [email protected] if you can't get your charges corrected at the local office or from a telephone CSR.


----------



## Corran Horn

cking said:


> The shenanigans Comcast has been playing where they give their Tivo customers two single stream CABLEcards and then charge them for 2 cable boxes on their bill is unacceptable
> 
> The fact that they at times have been known to bill people even for their first CABLEcard even though they are required to provide them free by law.


I've seen this multiple times through the years but I finally have my cable bill in front of me so I'll ask. I have two single-stream cards. (I don't believe the multi-stream existed when I got my S3...could be wrong.)

This is what's on my bill:

Dig A/O Cable Card - 9.45
T3ddvrcards - 1.50

Is this right?

I do wish the S3 worked with AT&T U-verse. I'd jump over there in an instant.


----------



## pdhenry

Your S3 requires two single-stream cards. An M-card will only function with a single stream. It appears to me that you're being charged extra for the second card, by the way.


----------



## a68oliver

Corran Horn said:


> This is what's on my bill:
> 
> Dig A/O Cable Card - 9.45
> T3ddvrcards - 1.50
> 
> Is this right?


Is this Tivo a 2nd (additional digital) outlet or is it your only digital outlet? In my market, additional digital outlets are $7.95 which includes one cablecard. Your S3 requires 2 cablecards and the $1.50 charge sounds like it is for the 2nd card.

If this is your only digital outlet, then you should not be paying $9.45 for it. It looks like they might be charging you $7.95 for an additional outlet and $1.50 for the 1st cablelcard on that outlet. This is contrary to the Comcast FAQ on cablecard charges.

See: http://customer.comcast.com/Pages/F...5c8-c8a4-44f7-96f4-def06cced0db&fss=cablecard for more info.


----------



## flynz4

I could use some help. Tonight, I attempted to switch from Frontier (previously Verizon) FiOS to Comcast.

Their promotion includes support for 3 HD outlets (TVs) with equipment including one HD Box (including on-demand), and two "dumb" HD boxes they called "DTA".

I asked how much to not use their equipment at all, and instead just attach my own Tivo units (2 Tivo HD; 1 Tivo HD XL). I was told the CC fees are $1.5/month for a multi-tuner card.

When they tried to entere the order, they claimed that I must pay $9.50 per cable card/month. It appears they want to charge me an $8/month "outlet fee" as well as the cc fee.

This doesn't make any sense. The package comes with 3 outlets. I simply do not want to use their equipment... and instead use my own TiVO units. I cancelled the order because of this.

1) Am I justified in thinking that $9.50/month to use my own equipment (with cable card) is unwarranted?

2) Assuming yes... what is the best way to break free of this log jam?

Thanks in advance.

/Jim


----------



## pdhenry

They're wrong, but not in the direction that you're hoping.

The outlet fee includes the first cable card at each outlet. The normal subscription fee includes the first outlet (and first cc). So for 3 outlets with 3 cablecards, you'd pay whatever Comcast wants for your service tier, plus two outlet fees.

The DTA isn't an HD box, it's a digital adapter to give your old analog standard def TV access to the SD clearQAM digital channels that Comcast is switching over to. DTAs are free where I'm from, but they don't include the entire digital lineup - just full basic (the old analog channels 2-99) plus some additional ones, like CSPAN3 and the alternative locals (e.g., 8-2, 27-3 which are only transmitted up in the 240s).

If you have a Series 2, all you need is the free DTA, no outlet fee and no cable card, if you're happy with the lineup that that gives you.

PS: Sometimes you get lucky and all they charge you is $1.50 for the additional cc, especially if all the TiVos are (could be) at the same outlet


----------



## flynz4

pdhenry,

Thanks for the clarification... even if it was not what I wanted to hear. It looks like if I want to switch to Comcast it will be an extra $16/month for the two extra outlets.

One last question: If I take their "HD BOX" (not the DVR) that comes with the package... and use it in conjunction with with my own TiVo on a the first outlet... should I expect there would no extra charges (except possibly for the $1.50 CC charge)? In other words, what should be the difference in paid services between the following two configurations, both with the same 3 televisions.

*Config 1:*
Family room: Tivo HD XL (w/cc)
MBR: Tivo HD (w/cc)
BR2: Tivo HD (w/cc)

*Config 2:*
Family room: "Comcast HD Box" + Tivo HD XL (w/cc)
MBR: Tivo HD (w/cc)
BR2: Tivo HD (w/cc)

/Jim


----------



## a68oliver

The Tivo HD and HD XL will not work with a satellite or cable box. They work with Off The Air TV and in place of the cable converter box, not with a cable converter box.


----------



## flynz4

a68oliver said:


> The Tivo HD and HD XL will not work with a satellite or cable box. They work with Off The Air TV and in place of the cable converter box, not with a cable converter box.


If your response was to me... in my two scenarios, I am not looking at using the HD XL *with* the Comcast HD box. Instead, I am looking at using the HD XL *in addition to* the Comcast HD box. I would have two connections to the cable.... and two connections to the TV for that one location only.

In other words, I am wondering if they will charge me as if I had 3 TVs or 4 TVs.

/Jim


----------



## slowbiscuit

Each Tivo would be considered an A/O and get charged the full outlet fee (currently $8.50 here I think), except that you might get lucky in some cases and only be charged $1.50 for one of them.

I have two Tivos on Comcast right now and one is included w/service, the other is $1.50. But that's because they put the extra card on as an 'additional card' in the bill. I wanted to add another Tivo late last year and they wanted me to pay the full outlet fee for the third one, so I passed on it. The system would not allow another 'additional card' for the third device.

The idea was that the additional card was for the old S3s that had to have two cards, and if you get lucky with the HDs and Premieres you can get them to add an extra card without the outlet fee.


----------



## a68oliver

flynz4 said:


> If your response was to me... in my two scenarios, I am not looking at using the HD XL *with* the Comcast HD box. Instead, I am looking at using the HD XL *in addition to* the Comcast HD box. I would have two connections to the cable.... and two connections to the TV for that one location only.
> 
> In other words, I am wondering if they will charge me as if I had 3 TVs or 4 TVs.
> 
> /Jim


Yes, I misunderstood your Config 2. I believe you should then pay one primary digital package/outlet fee for the Comcast box, and three additional digital outlet fees (which include cablecards) for the Tivos. However, as others have stated, you may get lucky and they only charge for cablecards on the Tivos.


----------



## flynz4

Thank you to everyone for your comments.

I think that I am going to bite the bullet and switch to Comcast anyway. I am really disappointed in FiOS since it was sold to Frontier, and the anticipated rate hikes once my price guarantee is over sounds bad.

I loved everything about FiOS when Verizon provided it in my area. I personally care about the internet connection the most... but my wife watches TV. If it wasn't for her, I'd be a cable cutter. My FiOS internet seems to have dropped a lot in quality with Frontier. I now get drop outs even for streaming audio, which I never noticed back when Verizon owned the service.

Thanks again for your comments and help.

/Jim


----------



## jlb

ragnrok23 said:


> So you were able to get cable cards with just basic cable (like 13 channels)........


That's the way we have been for years. $12 for lifeline cable.

Works great for us......


----------



## flynz4

flynz4 said:


> Thank you to everyone for your comments.
> 
> I think that I am going to bite the bullet and switch to Comcast anyway. I am really disappointed in FiOS since it was sold to Frontier, and the anticipated rate hikes once my price guarantee is over sounds bad.
> 
> I loved everything about FiOS when Verizon provided it in my area. I personally care about the internet connection the most... but my wife watches TV. If it wasn't for her, I'd be a cable cutter. My FiOS internet seems to have dropped a lot in quality with Frontier. I now get drop outs even for streaming audio, which I never noticed back when Verizon owned the service.
> 
> Thanks again for your comments and help.
> 
> /Jim


As an update:

I ordered the service today.

$90 Preferred Plus Triple Play (first 12 months, then $20 more)
$1.5 for CC #1 (TiVO HD XL)
$9.5 for CC #2 (TiVO HD)
$9.5 for CC #3 (TiVO HD)
$7 for cable model/telephone interface
?? Taxes

About $120 + taxes, which for the first year will be less than my current Frontier bill... and then about the same after a year. However, I expected Frontier to go up once my price protection ends this summer so Comcast is still probably less money for the first 2 years. Comcast also offered a $250 gift card.

I never would have switched if Verizon was still running the FiOS service in Portland. I am not going to like Comcast's 250 GB BW Cap... but now that all of my backup data (742 GB) is already uploaded to the cloud, I should be OK unless I switch backup providers.

/Jim


----------



## pdhenry

I think that's more than you should pay.
The first CableCard is included with service. The additional outlet fee includes the first cc at that outlet.
There's a FAQ page at Comcast.com that lays out the charges, but then says "Regulated Prices quoted above may not apply in all markets. Please call 1-800-COMCAST to learn more about Regulated Prices for your area". I'd print out the page and ask some questions. The way I interpret the page is that the fees are different if the local franchise authority says they're different, not just because Comcast wants them to be different.


----------



## a68oliver

pdhenry said:


> I think that's more than you should pay.


I agree. Those charges don't sound correct to me. Of course, what they tell you over the phone and what shows up on your bill can be completely different.

You should not be paying a cablecard charge on the first outlet. And the other cablecard charges sound a little steep to me. They sound like addtional outlet fees PLUS a cablecard charge.

I strongly recommend that you examine the rate card for your area. Stop by a local office and pick one up if you didn't receive one in the mail. I nearly always get a new rate card in December or January with my bill or a separate mailing.

Let us know what the rate card says.


----------



## flynz4

I'll check into it as soon as I can. I agree from the description that I should not be paying CC fees on top of the outlet charges. They are $1.50 each, so I may be overcharged by $4.50/month.

/Jim


----------



## CharlieVA

My series 3 Tivo hard drive died. I installed a new one. Everything seemed to go fine until Tivo couldn't communicate with Comcast. After over an hour, the phone tech gave up and said he'd call back.

I called Tivo who called Comcast. Comcast said I needed a technician to visit. Later another phone tech called and said things looked good to him and didn't know why I couldn't get up and running.

Wonder what the tech will find on his visit.


----------



## lpwcomp

CharlieVA said:


> My series 3 Tivo hard drive died. I installed a new one. Everything seemed to go fine until Tivo couldn't communicate with Comcast. After over an hour, the phone tech gave up and said he'd call back.
> 
> I called Tivo who called Comcast. Comcast said I needed a technician to visit. Later another phone tech called and said things looked good to him and didn't know why I couldn't get up and running.
> 
> Wonder what the tech will find on his visit.


Yoy might consider checking all of the connections and what the TiVo thinks is the status of the CableCARD(s). You might even want to open it back up to see if you knocked something loose inside when you installed the new Hard Drive.


----------



## shempferd

AHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!. I hate comcast. After reading the posts about the price structures at comcast, I called them and removed hbo and ordered a digital adapter to replace a digital receiver with cc. That will save $15 for hbo and 6 (8-2) for the less expensive box. So whats the problem? My stinking series 3 isnt working again. They must have sent a signal or something and screwed up the pairing of my series 3 tivo hd cards. I had a dozen comcast techs try to fix this the last time. First they insist on a dual stream card. Then, of course, they only carry one single stream card in their truck. Sorry, you'll have to call the 800 number and set up another appointment. This went on for 2 weeks!! I was about to throw it all out when finally I got someone who knew what they were doing at the house AND someone who knew what they were doing on the phone. Tough combination to find it seems. So now Im at work and am looking forward to going through this all over again. Does anyone have any suggestions on how to make this simpler? Im getting all channels on one card and just a few on the other.

Thanks
Shemp
Series 3 
Series 2


----------



## Corran Horn

shempferd said:


> AHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!. I hate comcast. After reading the posts about the price structures at comcast, I called them and removed hbo and ordered a digital adapter to replace a digital receiver with cc. That will save $15 for hbo and 6 (8-2) for the less expensive box. So whats the problem? My stinking series 3 isnt working again. They must have sent a signal or something and screwed up the pairing of my series 3 tivo hd cards. I had a dozen comcast techs try to fix this the last time. First they insist on a dual stream card. Then, of course, they only carry one single stream card in their truck. Sorry, you'll have to call the 800 number and set up another appointment. This went on for 2 weeks!! I was about to throw it all out when finally I got someone who knew what they were doing at the house AND someone who knew what they were doing on the phone. Tough combination to find it seems. So now Im at work and am looking forward to going through this all over again. Does anyone have any suggestions on how to make this simpler? Im getting all channels on one card and just a few on the other.
> 
> Thanks
> Shemp
> Series 3
> Series 2


This is exactly why I don't complain about what is probably a bogus $3.50/month charge for my two single-stream cable cards for my S3. I live in fear of them monkeying something up on their end and breaking what's working fine for me and having to spend a week working from home trying to get the magic that you speak of...a competent installer and competent phone tech.

It's a sad existence.


----------



## morac

The Series 3 box can use M-Cards, it just requires two of them.


----------



## flynz4

a68oliver said:


> I agree. Those charges don't sound correct to me. Of course, what they tell you over the phone and what shows up on your bill can be completely different.
> 
> You should not be paying a cablecard charge on the first outlet. And the other cablecard charges sound a little steep to me. They sound like addtional outlet fees PLUS a cablecard charge.
> 
> I strongly recommend that you examine the rate card for your area. Stop by a local office and pick one up if you didn't receive one in the mail. I nearly always get a new rate card in December or January with my bill or a separate mailing.
> 
> Let us know what the rate card says.


Things turned out a bit better than I expected.

I ended up adding a single HD box to the family room... just so that we have the option of watching On-Demand. That one ended up being the "free" first connection.

For my 3 TiVO boxes, they charged me less than they quoted me on the phone. Instead of a "per TiVO" charge of $8.00 "digital outlet" plus $1.5 "Cable Card"... they only charged me a single $8.00 "digital outlet" fee, plus the $4.5 for the three CCs.

I think it ended up OK in the end, it is costing me $12.50 total to support all three TiVOs.

/Jim


----------



## a68oliver

JoeDirt711 said:


> I have a TiVO series 3 HD box and 1 separate digital Comcast box.
> 
> In December of 2010 they changed it to 3 digital outlets at $8 each and a $1.5 "cable card device" fee. I just now caught that (my wife pays the bills..).
> 
> Am I right? If so, who do I contact besides the 1-800 number to get this fixed?


The way I read their rate sheet, one of the outlets for your DVRs is included in the primary digital service fee. The other one incurs an "additional digital outlet" fee which includes one cablecard. Since the S3 requires 2 cablecards, there should be one separate cablecard fee. This means you pay one additional outlet and 1 cablecard.

I got my similar billing problems fixed by contacting [email protected]

Good luck. This can be a difficult process. If you try walking into a local office to get this fixed, it is helpful to have http://customer.comcast.com/Pages/FAQViewer.aspx?Guid=5993d5c8-c8a4-44f7-96f4-def06cced0db in your hands to show the office staff as well as any rate card you received in the mail.

I should warn you that nobody was able to figure out how to enter this into the billing computer to bill me correctly. They ended up giving me a special promotional discount of $20/month for one year instead.


----------



## Dragon509

I'm sure this has been asked before, but I want to make absolutely sure before making any plans. I have a series 3 with a motorola m-card in it. From what I've gleaned, if I want to watch a specific PPV event like UFC or WWE, I can call Comcast and order it and it'll work fine on the tivo. Is this accurate?


----------



## Kalick

I'm looking for some help from you guys who have been dealing with Comcast for a while.

I just ordered the Tivo Premiere and it will be delivered to me in a few days. In preparation for its delivery I called up Comcast to setup an installation for a cable card. Based on what Tivo customer support had told me (and the information found on Comcast's website), I would be able to request a cable card (1 M-card would work for Premiere, correct?) from Comcast and it would cost me whatever installation fee and either no monthly fee, or a small one between 1- 5 dollars.

Upon calling Comcast, they told me the cable card would require a $16 monthly fee. I was surprised, and told them that their website said the 1st card is free. They admitted their website was misleading, but insisted on either the $16 fee, or they said I could upgrade my cable package to their preferred package for $10 more, and they would waive the cable card fee. In some choice words, I told them this was silly and I would call them back after investigating the matter further. Is a $16 cable card fee for people using the digital starter package normal?

Any advice?


----------



## bareyb

Kalick said:


> I'm looking for some help from you guys who have been dealing with Comcast for a while.
> 
> I just ordered the Tivo Premiere and it will be delivered to me in a few days. In preparation for its delivery I called up Comcast to setup an installation for a cable card. Based on what Tivo customer support had told me (and the information found on Comcast's website), I would be able to request a cable card (1 M-card would work for Premiere, correct?) from Comcast and it would cost me whatever installation fee and either no monthly fee, or a small one between 1- 5 dollars.
> 
> Upon calling Comcast, they told me the cable card would require a $16 monthly fee. I was surprised, and told them that their website said the 1st card is free. They admitted their website was misleading, but insisted on either the $16 fee, or they said I could upgrade my cable package to their preferred package for $10 more, and they would waive the cable card fee. In some choice words, I told them this was silly and I would call them back after investigating the matter further. Is a $16 cable card fee for people using the digital starter package normal?
> 
> Any advice?


I'd call back and see if you can get to a supervisor. It's supposed to be like 3 bucks a month. We have two Series 3's which together use FOUR M Cards and they are only charging us for two. IIRC its about 3 bucks for each one.


----------



## ncfoster

Kalick said:


> I'm looking for some help from you guys who have been dealing with Comcast for a while.
> 
> I just ordered the Tivo Premiere and it will be delivered to me in a few days. In preparation for its delivery I called up Comcast to setup an installation for a cable card. Based on what Tivo customer support had told me (and the information found on Comcast's website), I would be able to request a cable card (1 M-card would work for Premiere, correct?) from Comcast and it would cost me whatever installation fee and either no monthly fee, or a small one between 1- 5 dollars.
> 
> Upon calling Comcast, they told me the cable card would require a $16 monthly fee. I was surprised, and told them that their website said the 1st card is free. They admitted their website was misleading, but insisted on either the $16 fee, or they said I could upgrade my cable package to their preferred package for $10 more, and they would waive the cable card fee. In some choice words, I told them this was silly and I would call them back after investigating the matter further. Is a $16 cable card fee for people using the digital starter package normal?
> 
> Any advice?


I have only been with Comcast a short while, but I recently went through something like this. The person I initially got on the phone was clueless, and the supervisor was only passable. Initially, I said I wanted Digital Starter (the $29.99/mo. promo) with a Tivo, plus two TVs with just DTAs. I forget the exact progression, but I know that I was told that I had to pay the base rate, plus an HD access fee (I think there were other things as well). In any case, they were trying to tell me that I was going to effectively have to pay something about the same cost as their HD-DVR, even though I did not have one. It was only after a done of *****ing and moaning that I got things down to the $29.99/mo. level. Of course, my other TVs only have DTAs on them. It took forever to get to the point that they even offered me anything that didn't cost something on those.

I also think there is apparently some regional variation as far as pricing, possibly even including cable cards, but as the other poster said, call back and if you have more problems, ask for a supervisor. Also, you can e-mail the comcastcares folks. I got decent results from that for other problems.


----------



## lpwcomp

Kalick said:


> I'm looking for some help from you guys who have been dealing with Comcast for a while.
> 
> I just ordered the Tivo Premiere and it will be delivered to me in a few days. In preparation for its delivery I called up Comcast to setup an installation for a cable card. Based on what Tivo customer support had told me (and the information found on Comcast's website), I would be able to request a cable card (1 M-card would work for Premiere, correct?) from Comcast and it would cost me whatever installation fee and either no monthly fee, or a small one between 1- 5 dollars.
> 
> Upon calling Comcast, they told me the cable card would require a $16 monthly fee. I was surprised, and told them that their website said the 1st card is free. They admitted their website was misleading, but insisted on either the $16 fee, or they said I could upgrade my cable package to their preferred package for $10 more, and they would waive the cable card fee. In some choice words, I told them this was silly and I would call them back after investigating the matter further. Is a $16 cable card fee for people using the digital starter package normal?
> 
> Any advice?


I don't know how much the charge should be in your area, but what they are charging you for is an "additional digital outlet". If you are willing to turn in your existing set-top box, you should not have any new charges.


----------



## Kalick

lpwcomp said:


> I don't know how much the charge should be in your area, but what they are charging you for is an "additional digital outlet". If you are willing to turn in your existing set-top box, you should not have any new charges.


The first thing I told them was that I was going to be returning my Comcast HD-DVR and was replacing it with the Tivo, so I don't think that was it.

I'm going to go in person to my local Comcast service center during lunch today and see if I can take care of it in person while returning the HD-DVR.


----------



## jlb

All this mess makes me so glad I just have lifeline cable (locals with HD). Costs me $11/mo and the 1 M-card is free. Less is more I think with Comcast.....


----------



## Kalick

jlb said:


> All this mess makes me so glad I just have lifeline cable (locals with HD). Costs me $11/mo and the 1 M-card is free. Less is more I think with Comcast.....


If Comcast didn't have a monopoly in my area, trust me, I would not be using them. The place I just moved from had Time Warner, and boy do I miss them.


----------



## bareyb

Kalick said:


> If Comcast didn't have a monopoly in my area, trust me, I would not be using them. The place I just moved from had Time Warner, and boy do I miss them.


If DirecTV ever gets another DirecTiVo unit, I'm going to RUN from Comcast as fast as I possibly can. Are you listening DirecTV?


----------



## khomel

Can I get a definitive ruling on if I can access onDemand (like Howard TV) shows with a Premiere and a Comcast m-card? I'm seeing conflicting information on their site/this site/Comcast support, etc. I don't want to be able to record...just watch onDemand programs. Thanks in advance!


----------



## morac

No you can't get OnDemand via TiVo. PPV might be possible, but no OnDemand.


----------



## khomel

morac said:


> No you can't get OnDemand via TiVo. PPV might be possible, but no OnDemand.


Wow, Comcast JUST told me on the phone that onDemand works with M-Cards. This has been verified, for sure?


----------



## morac

khomel said:


> Wow, Comcast JUST told me on the phone that onDemand works with M-Cards. This has been verified, for sure?


OnDemand doesn't use a set frequency so it won't work unless 2-way communications is available which it isn't with a TiVo. Theoretically it's possible to use OnDemand with a tuning adapter, but it was never designed for that and Comcast doesn't use them anyway.

Basically the person you spoke to had no idea what he was talking about. It won't work.

Like I said PPV can work if you call in to order (though I've never tried that), but not OnDemand.


----------



## khomel

Bummer. Thanks for the confirmation! Looks like I'll stick with the crappy Comcast boxes for a while. Unless I just forget about onDemand, of course...


----------



## morac

khomel said:


> Bummer. Thanks for the confirmation! Looks like I'll stick with the crappy Comcast boxes for a while. Unless I just forget about onDemand, of course...


You can always keep a cable box for OnDemand and get a TiVo for everything else. Most Comcast packages include 1 free box which you "pay" for whether you actually have it or not.


----------



## EvilMidniteBombr

Dragon509 said:


> I'm sure this has been asked before, but I want to make absolutely sure before making any plans. I have a series 3 with a motorola m-card in it. From what I've gleaned, if I want to watch a specific PPV event like UFC or WWE, I can call Comcast and order it and it'll work fine on the tivo. Is this accurate?


From what I have read in this topic, yes. You will have to call in the order but you should be able to watch it on your TiVo. That's all the info I can offer since I don't have first hand experience with PPV and TiVo.


----------



## a68oliver

morac said:


> You can always keep a cable box for OnDemand and get a TiVo for everything else. Most Comcast packages include 1 free box which you "pay" for whether you actually have it or not.


But then you would probably have to pay for an "Additional Digital Outlet" at approximately 8-9 dollars a month. Without the Comcast box, you wouldn't have to pay that fee.

Consequently, On Demand wouldn't be free any longer.


----------



## morac

a68oliver said:


> But then you would probably have to pay for an "Additional Digital Outlet" at approximately 8-9 dollars a month. Without the Comcast box, you wouldn't have to pay that fee.


I think that depends on what package you have and in what area. I've been on the triple play package for over 3 years and have never had to pay an additional outlet fee despite having 2 tivos and an hd cable box. I did have to pay for the hd part of the cable box until recently when I switched to the hd triple play which has no hd fees. So basically I'm just paying the package price and nothing else.


----------



## EvilMidniteBombr

I have an HD TiVo with an M-card and I recently picked up an open box, brand new TiVo Premiere from hhGregg for $75. The same day I scheduled a service run to install an M-card. (It still pisses me off that I can't install the damn thing myself.) The install went relatively well. It took them (there were two techs) a little while to get it working and receiving all my channels but it's been fine. My problems started when I got my first bill.

I was charged $8.50 for HDTV on top of the $8.50 I was already being charged. Added to that was another $8.50 for an additional outlet. So now, I am paying an additional $17 for something that should only cost me up to $2.50 per FCC regulations.

Of course I was not happy with this, so I emailed [email protected] with my situation and what I felt should be fair.

The next afternoon I got a call from a Comcast rep. We talked for a while and I agreed on the following. She would waive the additional outlet fee, reduce the second HDTV fee to $3.50. Plus a $15/month credit for 1 year.

So, as it turns out, I should be paying slightly less than what I was before installing the 2nd M-card. All thanks to this thread and a Comcast rep that was actually willing to be reasonable.


----------



## a68oliver

EvilMidniteBombr said:


> I have an HD TiVo with an M-card and I recently picked up an open box, brand new TiVo Premiere from hhGregg for $75. ..........
> 
> I was charged $8.50 for HDTV on top of the $8.50 I was already being charged. Added to that was another $8.50 for an additional outlet. So now, I am paying an additional $17 for something that should only cost me up to $2.50 per FCC regulations.
> 
> Of course I was not happy with this, so I emailed [email protected] with my situation and what I felt should be fair.
> 
> The next afternoon I got a call from a Comcast rep. We talked for a while and I agreed on the following. She would waive the additional outlet fee, reduce the second HDTV fee to $3.50. Plus a $15/month credit for 1 year.


I am not sure, but I think that $8.50 might be the "HD Technology Fee" which should only be charged once per account. The jury is still out on what exactly that fee covers. Does it cover the cost of HD technology on Comcast provided equipment in the home or HD technology at the headend? In my case, I have no Comcast equipment in the home other than the cablecards and I am not being charged an HD Technology Fee.

I believe the FCC regs cover the cost of cablecards and don't say anything about additional outlet charges. So it seems reasonable that they may charge you more to add another Tivo (additional outlet).

While I don't understand how you and the CSR arrived at the "correct" charges, they don't agree with the rate card in my area. But rates vary across the country.

You and I do have something in common. They can't figure out how to program the billing computer to charge the published rates and offer a one year credit to compensate.


----------



## EvilMidniteBombr

a68oliver said:


> I am not sure, but I think that $8.50 might be the "HD Technology Fee" which should only be charged once per account. The jury is still out on what exactly that fee covers. Does it cover the cost of HD technology on Comcast provided equipment in the home or HD technology at the headend? In my case, I have no Comcast equipment in the home other than the cablecards and I am not being charged an HD Technology Fee.
> 
> I believe the FCC regs cover the cost of cablecards and don't say anything about additional outlet charges. So it seems reasonable that they may charge you more to add another Tivo (additional outlet).
> 
> While I don't understand how you and the CSR arrived at the "correct" charges, they don't agree with the rate card in my area. But rates vary across the country.
> 
> You and I do have something in common. They can't figure out how to program the billing computer to charge the published rates and offer a one year credit to compensate.


I don't know that we arrived at the "correct" charges but at least they were something Comcast & I could live with.

The "HDTV Service" (verbatim from the bill) charge is something that hacked me off. Especially if it is a charge for the cablecards. I am in the same situation as you are. I have no Comcast equipment in my home other than the cablecards. These would be the same cablecards I would need if I had digital only. If that were the case, I wouldn't have any additional charges other than for the 2nd card. But for some reason, since I have HD service, they charged me for $8.50 for a year and tried to double it when I added a second card. If it's equipment on their end, I have less of an argument. I don't see how adding my second TiVo to the account would be a burden on their equipment.


----------



## kdzenith

flynz4 said:


> Things turned out a bit better than I expected.
> 
> I ended up adding a single HD box to the family room... just so that we have the option of watching On-Demand. That one ended up being the "free" first connection.
> 
> For my 3 TiVO boxes, they charged me less than they quoted me on the phone. Instead of a "per TiVO" charge of $8.00 "digital outlet" plus $1.5 "Cable Card"... they only charged me a single $8.00 "digital outlet" fee, plus the $4.5 for the three CCs.
> 
> I think it ended up OK in the end, it is costing me $12.50 total to support all three TiVOs.
> 
> /Jim


I just had another Comcast - Portland, OR experience to share. In January, I had 1 cablecard (S-type) installed in my second S3 Tivo that I brought to Portland from my vacation home. To put this in perspective, I have long had a S3 Tivo installed here. My only television also had a cablecard slot, so I was using 3 cablecards (no comcast boxes at all). I was being charged nothing for the first card, $1.50 for the second card, and after much debate and arguing a few years ago, $8.00 for a "additional outlet digital service" really my 3rd cablecard. They bought me off for awhile on this by giving me some type of price break for a year, without conceding I really should only pay another $1.50 for my 3rd card.

Years passed. In January I bought a second TV. So I removed the cablecard from my first TV and put it into my second S3 Tivo. It worked flawlessly. Finally, I figured I might as well spring for 1 more cablecard, thinking it would be another $1.50 "2nd cablecard for multi cablecard device" fee.

I was wrong. Comcast billed me another $8.00 "additional outlet" fee for this last card. When I called and complained, I was initially told I was actually being undercharged, as starting January 1, 2011, the rates changed to $8.00 per cablecard after the first one being free! Getting next to a supervisor, I was told this is true, but my $1.50 charge on card #2 was a grandfathered rate. I never noticed this on the most recent rate card they sent, and still find this impossible to believe - especially for the old S-type cards!

Since I refrained from swearing, the supervisor quickly offered to give me a big break on my bill for the next 12 months. I have both digital preferred TV and high speed internet service. The base charge on my most recent bill for these 2 services is 125.94. The supervisor gave me the current promo rate for new customers of tv+internet of 79.99/mo for 6 months, followed by 94.99/mo for the following 6 months, saving me on average some $38/mo for the next year. Of course I'm sure I kissed off that $1.50 card rate forever....

We'll see if it actually comes true.

Any other recent Portland experiences shedding any light on their new cablecard rate structure? Of course I do not trust anything 
I hear directly from Comcast at the end of an 800 telephone number!

Cheers!


----------



## a68oliver

kdzenith said:


> Of course I do not trust anything
> I hear directly from Comcast at the end of an 800 telephone number!
> 
> Cheers!


Which is precisely why I like to walk into the office with the rate card they mailed me and the cablecard FAQ in my hand.


----------



## jilter

This is as long thread, so I hope I can be helped with questions that are repetitive.

I just got a Series 3. Does this require a service call for cable card installation (Comcast)?
Is there anyway to pick up the cards and do it yourself?
Can I remove the cable cards from existing TivoHd and install them in the Series 3?
Thanks!


----------



## archer75

flynz4 said:


> As an update:
> 
> I ordered the service today.
> 
> $90 Preferred Plus Triple Play (first 12 months, then $20 more)
> $1.5 for CC #1 (TiVO HD XL)
> $9.5 for CC #2 (TiVO HD)
> $9.5 for CC #3 (TiVO HD)
> $7 for cable model/telephone interface
> ?? Taxes
> 
> About $120 + taxes, which for the first year will be less than my current Frontier bill... and then about the same after a year. However, I expected Frontier to go up once my price protection ends this summer so Comcast is still probably less money for the first 2 years. Comcast also offered a $250 gift card.
> 
> I never would have switched if Verizon was still running the FiOS service in Portland. I am not going to like Comcast's 250 GB BW Cap... but now that all of my backup data (742 GB) is already uploaded to the cloud, I should be OK unless I switch backup providers.
> 
> /Jim


Well keep in mind that FIOS prices haven't gone up yet. Despite all the doom and gloom talk nothing has changed at this point. And you can get FIOS without a contract. So i'd stick with what you have and see how it plays out. Without having to get a contract means you have nothing to lose and should things go bad you can change then. 
Besides, their package prices are significantly cheaper than comcast.

I have FIOS internet as well, in Gresham, and it's working fine. That said, i've never had internet and TV from the same provider. Had to dump comcast internet when they added that 250gb bandwidth cap and now use FIOS for internet. But have had Dish for TV for years.

Though since it seems you already switched, what are the package prices of comcast? Their site kinda sucks for that info. I'm weighing my options of buying a cheap refurb premiere and hacking in a large hard drive and then going fios or comcast. Their site doesn't list HD fees which is all I care about. Just one premiere on one TV. Just want the usual TNT, USA, Syfy, Travel, discovery, history, HGTV, food network, etc. in HD. I get that and DVR from dish for $41 right now.
Still not going to use them for internet though.


----------



## jilter

Talked to Comcast.
They are requiring a service call for 16.00 to install the cards.
Also, with the Series 3, as I understand it, I have to have TWO cards, be they M-cards or S-cards. Is this correct?

Comcast/Chicagoland is up to 7.95 PER CARD!
I did not realize that the cards had gone that high especially since their reps are quoting 1.50 still.


----------



## a68oliver

jilter said:


> Talked to Comcast.
> They are requiring a service call for 16.00 to install the cards.
> Also, with the Series 3, as I understand it, I have to have TWO cards, be they M-cards or S-cards. Is this correct?
> 
> Comcast/Chicagoland is up to 7.95 PER CARD!
> I did not realize that the cards had gone that high especially since their reps are quoting 1.50 still.


Yes, you need two cards of any type in the original S3 (w/OLED display).

Are you sure they aren't quoting you an "additional digital outlet" fee which includes the cost of one cablecard? Additional cablecards beyond the first free one on the outlet usually cost about $1.50-2.50. So their $1.50 cablecard quote may technically not be in error.

If you haven't already, be sure to read this FAQ. http://customer.comcast.com/Pages/F...5c8-c8a4-44f7-96f4-def06cced0db&fss=cablecard


----------



## a68oliver

jilter said:


> This is as long thread, so I hope I can be helped with questions that are repetitive.
> 
> I just got a Series 3. Does this require a service call for cable card installation (Comcast)?
> Is there anyway to pick up the cards and do it yourself?
> Can I remove the cable cards from existing TivoHd and install them in the Series 3?
> Thanks!


If your local headend requires cablecards to be paired (and mine does) then the answer is no. If the cablecard is not paired, some channels will appear to be working and others may not. IIRC, encrypted channels may work, but copy protected channels will not.

Since the pairing pairs the cablecard to the specific device, it can't be moved to another device.


----------



## jilter

Thank you for the replies.
It seems like Comcast can do whatever they like.
I was originally told 1.50 over the phone for a cable card.
Further discussion revealed the card would be 7.95 EACH! Ouch.
I protested loudly, so he will credit the install fee (which is a ridiculous exercise...I can do it easier if they would just allow it) only after they have come out.
However, the 7.95 x 2 charges can not be adjusted according to him.
Wish I would have known. I just as easily could have bought another TivoHD.


----------



## jilter

a68oliver said:


> If your local headend requires cablecards to be paired (and mine does) then the answer is no. If the cablecard is not paired, some channels will appear to be working and others may not. IIRC, encrypted channels may work, but copy protected channels will not.
> 
> Since the pairing pairs the cablecard to the specific device, it can't be moved to another device.


Ok. I think I understand.
Any reason why then, if I unplugged the (original)cable card from the (original) device (Tivo) and then plugged it back in right away, I now can not get all my channels. If I am receiving some signals, is not the device "paired" to the card?
Color me confused. And frustrated.


----------



## zeke009

Shakopee, MN Comcast customer here with 3 Tivo's and each has a M-type cable card installed. No fee's and I only pay $15 for the guy to sit in a chair to read some numbers to a person on the phone.

Appointments and installs have been a breeze to schedule, guess I live in one of the good Comcast zones!


----------



## HazelW

jilter said:


> Ok. I think I understand.
> Any reason why then, if I unplugged the (original)cable card from the (original) device (Tivo) and then plugged it back in right away, I now can not get all my channels. If I am receiving some signals, is not the device "paired" to the card?
> Color me confused. And frustrated.


Same thing happened to me. Had to have a truck roll to repair the card. Doesn't make sense, but that's the way it is apparently.


----------



## a68oliver

jilter said:


> Ok. I think I understand.
> Any reason why then, if I unplugged the (original)cable card from the (original) device (Tivo) and then plugged it back in right away, I now can not get all my channels. If I am receiving some signals, is not the device "paired" to the card?
> Color me confused. And frustrated.


I was under the impression that if you remove the card and then install it back into the same device, it should work. I have only removed one of my cards once and then plugged it back in/reseated it and my channels continued to work.

My understanding is that there are essentially 3 levels of service.

1) unencrypted QAM channels. These are usually the local broadcast stations and should be receivable even without a cablecard. However, channel numbers will be incorrect and you can't usually get guide data. There is an exception to this guide data rule in a very limited number of markets.

2) encrypted QAM channels. The cablecard decrypts the channels for viewing if authorized in your subscription package. I don't believe the card has to be paired to receive these channels. The card provides channel mapping so that the channel numbers will be as advertised by the cable company and Tivo can then match the guide data to the correct channels.

3) encrypted and copy protected QAM channels. The cablecard must be paired with the specific device. If paired properly, all of #2 above applies plus copy protected channels can be viewed. However, copy protected channels can not be transferred to another Tivo or Tivo Desktop. In other words, Multi Room Viewing (MRV) is impossible. In my market, Comcast only copy protects Sundance, Encore, and pay tv/HBO, Showtime, etc.

If you removed the cablecard and then re-inserted it, and some, but not all, channels came back, I wonder if the card needs time to refresh its authorization. How much time has elapsed? Have the missing channels returned? What channelsl are missing? If not, I would try rebooting.


----------



## pdhenry

jilter said:


> Thank you for the replies.
> It seems like Comcast can do whatever they like.
> I was originally told 1.50 over the phone for a cable card.
> Further discussion revealed the card would be 7.95 EACH! Ouch.
> I protested loudly, so he will credit the install fee (which is a ridiculous exercise...I can do it easier if they would just allow it) only after they have come out.
> However, the 7.95 x 2 charges can not be adjusted according to him.
> Wish I would have known. I just as easily could have bought another TivoHD.


Ask to see a copy of the written tarriff. The Comcast site says the regulated rates may vary according to the franchise authority. To me this means it's different if the franchise authority _requires_ it to be different (perhaps I'm being a bit optimistic). At any rate it should be in some document if it's not what the Comcast site claims it normally to be.
There's also an email address on this thread if you believe you're being told a line - hopefully the Comcast Cares desk can research what your specific rate should be, rather than giving you a platitude along the lines of "Well, it can vary by location..."


----------



## jilter

a68oliver said:


> I was under the impression that if you remove the card and then install it back into the same device, it should work. I have only removed one of my cards once and then plugged it back in/reseated it and my channels continued to work.
> 
> My understanding is that there are essentially 3 levels of service.
> 
> 1) unencrypted QAM channels. These are usually the local broadcast stations and should be receivable even without a cablecard. However, channel numbers will be incorrect and you can't usually get guide data. There is an exception to this guide data rule in a very limited number of markets.
> 
> 2) encrypted QAM channels. The cablecard decrypts the channels for viewing if authorized in your subscription package. I don't believe the card has to be paired to receive these channels. The card provides channel mapping so that the channel numbers will be as advertised by the cable company and Tivo can then match the guide data to the correct channels.
> 
> 3) encrypted and copy protected QAM channels. The cablecard must be paired with the specific device. If paired properly, all of #2 above applies plus copy protected channels can be viewed. However, copy protected channels can not be transferred to another Tivo or Tivo Desktop. In other words, Multi Room Viewing (MRV) is impossible. In my market, Comcast only copy protects Sundance, Encore, and pay tv/HBO, Showtime, etc.
> 
> *If you removed the cablecard and then re-inserted it, and some, but not all, channels came back, I wonder if the card needs time to refresh its authorization. How much time has elapsed? Have the missing channels returned? What channelsl are missing? If not, I would try rebooting.*


Its been 3 hours.
It looks like the subscription channels such as HBO, Showtime, etc still will not tune in.
Comcast tried over the phone to "send a signal", but that was fruitless of course.


----------



## a68oliver

jilter said:


> Its been 3 hours.
> It looks like the subscription channels such as HBO, Showtime, etc still will not tune in.
> Comcast tried over the phone to "send a signal", but that was fruitless of course.


This troubleshooting document may help you find the problem. I have linked you to item #6 which involves pairing issues. However, the whole document may be of use to you.

http://support.tivo.com/app/answers/detail/a_id/137#Step6CheckingCableCARDpairingbinding


----------



## jilter

a68oliver said:


> This troubleshooting document may help you find the problem. I have linked you to item #6 which involves pairing issues. However, the whole document may be of use to you.
> 
> http://support.tivo.com/app/answers/detail/a_id/137#Step6CheckingCableCARDpairingbinding


I really appreciate your link to that document.

I was wondering though if someone could lease explain something I can not get past. If the card has become "unpaired" (all I did is remove it from the slot briefly), why can I see some channels, not others? Is the "pairing" only so the cable company can control the content you pay extra for?
Just removing it from the device....this is enough to lose the authorization....?
Is this to prevent you form what....? Moving a cable card back and forth between devices?

I am so frustrated by this. And very sorry for going ahead and getting my fourth Tivo.


----------



## pdhenry

jilter said:


> If the card has become "unpaired" (all I did is remove it from the slot briefly), why can I see some channels, not others? Is the "pairing" only so the cable company can control the content you pay extra for?


The troubleshooting guide implies that pairing is necessary to see copy-protected channels, but not required to see encrypted channels that aren't copy-protected.

PS: Wow, that troubleshooting guide is nice.


----------



## a68oliver

jilter said:


> Its been 3 hours.
> It looks like the subscription channels such as HBO, Showtime, etc still will not tune in.
> Comcast tried over the phone to "send a signal", but that was fruitless of course.


That suggests those are "pay extra subscription channels" which are probably copy protected. Since you can view other channels, but not the copy protected channels, this suggests a pairing issue.

Have you been able to "troubleshoot" those channels yet. I believe that document tells you how to see if the card has been paired.


----------



## drcos

I have had to remove and re-insert my CableCards (in an S3) several times to force the TiVo to reload the channel map. It happens irregularly and is getting to the point of being annoying.
What happens, is I will change a channel on one tuner or the other, and get gray screen/Channel Not Available. Some channels will still work, some will not. Going to "Test Channels" brings up an incomplete, seemingly random list of channels that will still tune in (without any apparent 'tier' bias towards what is there and what is not).
Once I remove and then re-insert the cards, the DVR Diagnostics indicate I have no Channel List, and will get the channel list from the OOB data anywhere from 5 to 15 minutes after OOB tune is complete on BOTH cards.

I am not sure what exactly is happening as it does it on two S3 Tivos at different times (and different channels are gone), but from my conversations with tech support, I may be the only one on the Sarasota/Venice headend with a TiVo and CableCards.

So in my experience, removing and re-inserting the cards into the same slots will in fact force the TiVo to reload the channel map automatically from the OOB data stream.

Any thoughts on what would cause this corruption of the channel map(s)??


----------



## klgood1

Can anyone help me interpret my Comcast bill, before I call Comcast, because I'm sure something's off with their billing? I've attached a photo of the bill:

http://dl.dropbox.com/u/1316427/photo.JPG

Equipment-wise, I've got a Comcast HD box (which I don't see listed) for PPV/OnDemand, and (3) Series 3 TiVos, so (6) cablecards altogether. I just recently moved across town and re-established service with Comcast, and I'm pretty sure they used to charge a fee for each outlet (with the first free), plus $1.50 for the 2nd cablecard on the outlet, as per the Comcast website FAQ.

Now, I see there's some sort of HD Technology Fee, and it looks like my 2nd cablecards for each box are getting charged a "Digital Access Fee," but then I'm not sure why there's an extra $1.50 cablecard fee. Very confusing.

FYI, I'm in the Chicago area, in case anyone is interested. They don't seem to know how to charge for cablecards in this area, and the few times I've moved and established service, they look at me like I'm crazy when I say I need 6 cablecards. 

Thanks!


----------



## sgip2000

This is precisely why I got a built an HTPC with a Ceton card. No monthly equipment fees.


----------



## Phantom Gremlin

klgood1 said:


> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/1316427/photo.JPG


Jeez, that's depressing. One big reason I switched to FiOS was because Comcast excelled at conjuring up ridiculous charges like this.

The Verizon FiOS bill, in contrast, was simple. And they didn't rip me off with "technology fees". But, alas, Verizon sold us out to Frontier, and I predict that Frontier will shut down TV entirely within a year or two.


----------



## klgood1

sgip2000 said:


> This is precisely why I got a built an HTPC with a Ceton card. No monthly equipment fees.


So, you just enjoy hanging out here talking about cablecards?


----------



## klgood1

klgood1 said:


> Can anyone help me interpret my Comcast bill, before I call Comcast, because I'm sure something's off with their billing? I've attached a photo of the bill:
> 
> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/1316427/photo.JPG
> 
> Equipment-wise, I've got a Comcast HD box (which I don't see listed) for PPV/OnDemand, and (3) Series 3 TiVos, so (6) cablecards altogether. I just recently moved across town and re-established service with Comcast, and I'm pretty sure they used to charge a fee for each outlet (with the first free), plus $1.50 for the 2nd cablecard on the outlet, as per the Comcast website FAQ.
> 
> Now, I see there's some sort of HD Technology Fee, and it looks like my 2nd cablecards for each box are getting charged a "Digital Access Fee," but then I'm not sure why there's an extra $1.50 cablecard fee. Very confusing.
> 
> FYI, I'm in the Chicago area, in case anyone is interested. They don't seem to know how to charge for cablecards in this area, and the few times I've moved and established service, they look at me like I'm crazy when I say I need 6 cablecards.
> 
> Thanks!


So, after 17 emails back and forth with Sandra at Comcast Cares, and I still can't get a clear explanation for these charges, which are clearly bogus. Any other ideas?


----------



## a68oliver

klgood1 said:


> So, after 17 emails back and forth with Sandra at Comcast Cares, and I still can't get a clear explanation for these charges, which are clearly bogus. Any other ideas?


When I looked at your bill, I believed it was clearly in error. But, if Comcast Cares can't help you, then you may be screwed.

Are you sure Sandra is in the corporate office or is she possibly a regional rep? When I contacted Comcast Cares, I got a call from someone in my regional office to fix my problem.

I always found a published rate sheet to be most helpful. Has Sandra referred you to a rate sheet and/or the Cablecard FAQ?

The one item that the jury is still out on is the HD Technology Fee. Is that for HD Technology at the headend or in the subscriber home? I have never seen a clear explanation of it. So far, I am not being billed for it.

But the rest of your bill should be simple. You know how many devices and cablecards you have and those are pretty well spelled out in the rate sheet and FAQ.


----------



## klgood1

She works in Comcast Executive Care, whatever that means.

I referred HER to the Cablecard FAQ, and then she quoted it back to me, but still didn't change the pricing. I asked her to break it down by outlet, and here's what she sent:



> 1st Tivo = $0.00 +$ 1.50 = $1.50 +7.95 Digital Access Fee = $9.45
> 2nd Tivo =$7.95 + $1.50 = $9.45 +7.95 Digital Access Fee = $17.40
> 3rd Tivo =$7.95 + $1.50 = $9.45 +7.95 Digital Access Fee = $17.40
> HD Equipment fee $8.95 Totals = $53.20


I was told that the "HD Technology Fee" is charged once per account, and is for their HD box. Not sure that's what it's really for. Basically, I believe they're charging me and extra $7.95/box "Digital Access Fee."

I've forwarded her emails to Melissa at Comcast Cares, and I'm crossing my fingers.


----------



## a68oliver

klgood1 said:


> She works in Comcast Executive Care, whatever that means.
> 
> I referred HER to the Cablecard FAQ, and then she quoted it back to me, but still didn't change the pricing. I asked her to break it down by outlet, and here's what she sent:
> 
> I was told that the "HD Technology Fee" is charged once per account, and is for their HD box. Not sure that's what it's really for. Basically, I believe they're charging me and extra $7.95/box "Digital Access Fee."
> 
> I've forwarded her emails to Melissa at Comcast Cares, and I'm crossing my fingers.


I agree. The first $7.95 is for the "additional digital outlet" and there should be no "Digital Access Fee" per Tivo. If you have a Comcast HD box, then obviously the HD Technology Fee applies. I am not sure why their box does not show up on the account if they are allowing one of the Tivos to be $0.00 as the first device on the account.

Good luck!


----------



## sgip2000

klgood1 said:


> So, you just enjoy hanging out here talking about cablecards?


Essentially 
Had I had lifetime on the Tivo, I would have kept it up too.


----------



## tivoboy

I recently added a couple of premier boxes to the PIL home in Chicago downtown.

They have free cable services, including all premiums like HBO, Starz, Show, ETc. They ARE missing some HD's like NGC and some others, which would cost more.

Currently, they had one comcast HD tuner, one comcast SD (although some digital come in) tuner, and I ADDED TWO TIVO PREMIER.

The new charges were.
8.00 to activate a digital outlet (not sure whey, they were already active)
8.00 to activate a digital outlet
1.99 change of services fee.

new recurring seems to be

Digital A/O Cable Card 9.45$ monthly
cable card 1.50$ 

this is odd, since each tivo only has ONE CableCard in it, it would seem actually that they should have either ONE 9.45$ fee, or TWO, but not a 1.50$ second cable card on same outlet fee.

So, their monthly went up about 11$ all in (not including the tivo charges - but I managed to get one box done for 299$ Lifetime and the other is 120$ a year - not sure why I'm waiting on that one.)


----------



## lpwcomp

tivoboy said:


> this is odd, since each tivo only has ONE CableCard in it, it would seem actually that they should have either ONE 9.45$ fee, or TWO, but not a 1.50$ second cable card on same outlet fee.


 Don't complain. Looks like (by their lights) you are being *under*charged. They could theoretically charge you for 3 additional digital outlets, since the SD box counts as one.


----------



## klgood1

Finally, after about a week of back & forth with Comcast Cares, they realized their mistake. I was informed by two different people initially that I was being charged correctly. It took a LOT of fighting.

It looks like they were charging me for 3 TiVos with cablecards, and 3 TV's with cablecards, although where they came up with THAT idea, I don't know.

Final equipment costs, for three S3's and one Comcast HD box:

Equipment Cost:
· HD Tech fee $8.95 (I think this is a blanket charge for the account?)
· Digital Access Fee $7.95 (for the Comcast box?)
· T3DVRCards $1.50 (one outlet fee/CC is waived, so this is for 2nd card)
· Dig A/O Cable Card $9.45 (Outlet + 2nd CC)
· Dig A/O Cable Card $9.45 (Outlet + 2nd CC)

Total $37.30

FYI, I got $41 in credit for my troubles. Yay for me.


----------



## fishboy

Thought I would log my recent scenario too, since it is a similar case. I'm in Canton, GA but on the Forsyth/Bartow channel line up if that helps anyone out there in my area.

Have had 2 TivoHDs with 2 CableCards each (4 total S-Cards) for over 3 years. Always been charged for 3 CableCards @ $1.50 each ($4.50 total) with the first one being free. (I know I could have gotten two M-cards and lowered that price to $1.50 for the one extra, but never went through the hassle since everything was working well as is and didn't want to chance anything.)

This month my bill reflected a change in service: 
- removal of Qty 3 CableCard @ $1.50 each
- addition of Qty 3 Digital Service @ $8.50 each

I nearly flipped out at an increase of $21 ($25.50 versus $4.50) for nothing in return. The strange part is that I didn't make any changes to my service, it just happened randomly.

I called the main support number, got an agent who explained that I was previously being "under charged for over a year" and that this was the standard rate "for CableCards" since I had "4 digital outlets". I told her that it was unacceptable that I was never notified, I've been a customer for 4+ years (3+ as a Tivo customer) and besides the point I only had 2 Tivo's (aka digital outlets) and that, in fact, I could switch out the S-cards for M-cards and only have a rate of $8.50 for the second card/digital outlet. I also said that if they required me to switch out the cards, I was not paying for the truck role if they required an onsite install since it was their issue not mine. She promptly said that she couldn't make those types of decisions and would have supervisor/customer care person call me back within 3 hours. (I wasn't holding my breath, but agreed and hung up.)

Surprisingly within about 4-5 hours I received a call from a local person who in fact understood my predicament and we settled on the following setup.

1st card: free
2nd card: $1.50 (said this was standard)
3rd card: $8.50
4th card: $8.50
and a monthly credit for one year of $15. 

This essentially puts me at 3.50 for three CableCards whereas I was paying 4.50 before. Of course, I'll need to figure out what to do between now and 12 months from now, but at least I got it resolved for now. [I wonder if I could pay to have the replace my 4 S-cards with 2 M-cards and reduce my bill by $17/month plus still get the $15/mo credit... hmm... I may try that if I feel lucky next month.)

I must also say that, in my area, every time it seems that Comcast is going to screw me, somehow they end up coming through in the end. I have been a happy Comcast customer for 4 year and it looks like they just bought me for at least another year. 

Hope this helps someone else. Later guys and gals.


----------



## a68oliver

fishboy said:


> The strange part is that I didn't make any changes to my service, it just happened randomly.


This is called an audit. I have been caught in it several times. Everytime I would go to the office and get my bill corrected, the billing computer would audit my account. According to the CSR in the local office, this would kick my bill out and recommend changes to my billing. It would then go to a local auditor person who blindly followed the computer's recommendation. I would never hear from anyone and changes would be posted to my account on dates on which I had absolutely no contact with anyone and on dates when there were no changes in my actual service.



fishboy said:


> 1st card: free
> 2nd card: $1.50 (said this was standard)
> 3rd card: $8.50
> 4th card: $8.50
> and a monthly credit for one year of $15.


I believe this is still incorrect. See: http://customer.comcast.com/Pages/F...b&fss=cablecard&AspxAutoDetectCookieSupport=1

The way I see it , you have your primary outlet with one additional cablecard. Total charge for it should be $1.50. Then you have an additional digital outlet which should be charged at $8.50 That includes the first cablecard. You should be charge $1.50 for the second cablecard on that outlet, not $8.50

If you swap all your cablecards for M cards, then you should only see one additional digital outlet charge of $8.50.

My office and comcast cares could not figure out how to program the computer to bill me correctly and I got a $20/month credit for one year. I will probably be fighting with them again in August.


----------



## fishboy

a68oliver said:


> The way I see it , you have your primary outlet with one additional cablecard. Total charge for it should be $1.50. Then you have an additional digital outlet which should be charged at $8.50 That includes the first cablecard. You should be charge $1.50 for the second CableCard on that outlet, not $8.50


Excellent point. I will use that argument next time I talk to them. Not sure yet if it is worth calling again or just letting it ride for now. I am paying less than what I was last month.


----------



## pdhenry

Yeah, the $17 in cc fees for the second TiVo is still wrong. Should be $10, I think ($8.50 + $1.50), which you can reduce by getting an M-Card in each TiVo.


----------



## morac

I'm not sure anyone should be paying the $8.50 outlet fee.

When I was on the HD Triple play I wasn't paying any fees (not even the HD technology fee) beyond a rental fee for the EMTA device. I decided to switch phone service to Ooma so I dropped phone service. After that my bill went *UP* $10. I called and and they were charging me $27 for my 4 cable _boxes_. I told the person I had 4 cable cards and shouldn't be paying anything for them according to a notice from a previous bill. The person agreed and took the charge off.

FWIW, I still thought I was paying too much (nothing card related, just price gouging related) so they put me on a double play promotion for 12 months (still with no CC fees).


----------



## sptnut

I seriously HATE Comcast. So I called today to inquire about a cablecard. At first they tell me its $39.99 to have someone come install it. I told them no way, since I clearly says on the website I can pick one up in my area. Then they tell me well, thats true I can, but they can't guarantee one will be available at the service center. She then tells me they can ship me one, no problem, but that will cost $9.95 shipping. I swear I hate this company. The service center I'd be going to is large, the main one for this area. Is there any risk of them not actaully having a cablecard?

If they can find a way to nickle and dime you they will. The funniest of all is they tried to upgrade my service, even though I cancelled the exact same service last month. Doh!


----------



## slowbiscuit

morac said:


> I'm not sure anyone should be paying the $8.50 outlet fee.
> 
> When I was on the HD Triple play I wasn't paying any fees (not even the HD technology fee) beyond a rental fee for the EMTA device. I decided to switch phone service to Ooma so I dropped phone service. After that my bill went *UP* $10. I called and and they were charging me $27 for my 4 cable _boxes_. I told the person I had 4 cable cards and shouldn't be paying anything for them according to a notice from a previous bill. The person agreed and took the charge off.
> 
> FWIW, I still thought I was paying too much (nothing card related, just price gouging related) so they put me on a double play promotion for 12 months (still with no CC fees).


Around here they charge full outlet fee for any card after the first, unless you get lucky and they add one additional card for $1.50/mo. (I got lucky with an extra Tivo). But any card after two would be $8.50/mo.

All of this is subject to change later this year as they are required to standardize CC rental fee across all devices, theirs and ours.


----------



## myosh_tino

Just show you how CableCard charges vary region by region, where I live (near San Jose, CA) there is no such thing as additional outlet fees or HD programming fees.

I have a Series3 with 2 S-Cards, a TivoHD with an M-Card and a Premier XL with an M-Card for a total of 4 CableCards. Here's how I'm being charged by Comcast...

$16.95 --- Digital Preferred (incl all digital and HD channels)
$64.99 --- Standard Cable (basically Basic + Expanded Basic)
*$4.50 --- CableCards, 3 @ $1.50 each (first CableCard included with Digital Preferred)*
$6.95 --- Sports & Entertainment Package
$25.99 --- TV Japan (for my parents)
$9.07 --- Local Taxes & Fees

$128.45 --- TOTAL Cable Bill

TV-wise, I basically get everything except for the premium channels (HBO, Starz, etc) including all non-Premium HD channels. There is no HD programming fee or additional digital outlet charges and CableCards are $1.50 each. The reason why I'm only paying for 3 cards when I have 4 is because the first card is considered my digital set-top box.


----------



## pdhenry

It could be an error in your favor. I only get charged the $1.50 cablecard fee on my additional outletas well, but I kind of suspect it's because someone screwed up.


----------



## slowbiscuit

Yep, if you read Comcast's FAQ about CC charges, it specifically says that additional cards will be charged as an outlet, but the Tivo S3's needing two cards (at $1.50 for extra) has led to a loophole allowing SOME customers to get any extra cards for that price.


----------



## jrm01

I have the XFinity triple play package for $139. I also have a THD and a THD XL, each with an m-card. The only additional video fee I pay is $3.00 for "Digital Additional Outlet with Cablecard".

I pay no additional fee for the cablecards. One is included in the Digital service package and the other is included in the Addional Outlet charge.

It is unbelievable how these fees can vary from city to city.


----------



## fishboy

fishboy said:


> Excellent point. I will use that argument next time I talk to them. Not sure yet if it is worth calling again or just letting it ride for now. I am paying less than what I was last month.


So I called back today and told them they should only be charging me 1.50 for the 4th card. He said after two cards "all CableCards get charged as an extra digital outlet". He offered to have someone come out and install 2 Mcards for free. So I took him up on the offer to avoid anymore discussion on the topic. He confirmed that they would charge me 8.50 for the second Mcard once that is installed.

He also offered a Comcast DVR for 6 months for free if I wanted to try it out. So I took him up on the offer but will probably take it back after 6 months. I figured I would try out the on demand stuff to see what I've been missing.


----------



## MikeAndrews

pdhenry said:


> Yeah, the $17 in cc fees for the second TiVo is still wrong. Should be $10, I think ($8.50 + $1.50), which you can reduce by getting an M-Card in each TiVo.


I just called Comcast as I noticed my bill just went up $35 a month because they're charging me $7.95 PER CARD for 5 CableCARDS. I get one free after the outlet fee and the digital access fee.

"This is exactly what you charge to rent an entire box!"

Yes. That's right.

"Two pairs of these are in ONE box each."

This, when I'm still steaming about the Comcast truck that disconnected and tore up my connection just to see who would complain, which left me without service for an entire weekend because they wouldn't take my outage report until late on Friday. ARHHHGGGGGGGH!

I called to cancel all premium channels.

Imagine. Its $192 a year just to connect one Series 3 TiVo THAT I OWN.

I'm going to turn in two CableCards and leave on S3 as a remore and eventually, OTA only.

I got another $20 credit and free HBO. Ess notteenough.

I'll add UVerse real-soon-now with a TiVo to capture SD from from it.

Comcast should not have been edged out t win Worst Company in America again.


----------



## slowbiscuit

This is what I'm afraid of with the new FCC rules stating that they must uniformly charge for CCs regardless whether they are in their boxes or ours - they will simply make the outlet fee a CC rental fee for EVERY card.


----------



## jrm01

Unbelievable! Unbelievable! Comcast billing is unbelievible.

In my Comcast bill last month I got a 3-page list of their fee changes (all in sixpoint type), but no specific notice that my rates would go up. Well, they did from $167 to $183 for the Triple Play.

My HD Preferred package went up by $10 to $149. My modem rental went up by $2 to $7. But the one that really bugged me was the charge for "Digital Additional Outlet with Cablecard" which went from $3 to $6.30.

Now I know that compared to many others in this thread I am still getting a break since they don't charge anything for the cablecards and this is a special "Additional Outlet Fee" for a cablecard device, but it still bugs me.

BTW, this is for an m-card in each of my two TiVo HDs.


----------



## pdhenry

Wait -- there are still people who rent cable modems?


----------



## morac

pdhenry said:


> Wait -- there are still people who rent cable modems?


That's a little dirty trick the cable providers pull if you go with their phone service. Not only can't you buy your own eMTA (Cable modem with separate VOIP channel), but cable providers make you pay a rental fee.

Comcast just bumped their fee up to $7 a month which is one of the reasons I dropped their voice service (and switched to Ooma. Though since I had a triple play package, dropping phone service actually resulted in my rates going _up_ (still can't see the logic in that one). I did manage to get on a fairly low promo rate for a year after complaining about that though.


----------



## Davelnlr_

They charge me $7.95 for the Premier with M-card, and $7.95 for their stand alone cable box. Both are listed as HD Service Fee... Go figure. Be interesting what they charge me for the second M-Card I just added, assuming they can EVER get it paired. Its been two days now, and nobody at Comcast knows how to do it. Supposed to call me Monday when someone that knows what a cablecard is, arrives for work.


----------



## pdhenry

Davelnlr_ said:


> They charge me $7.95 for the Premier with M-card, and $7.95 for their stand alone cable box. Both are listed as HD Service Fee... Go figure.


Actually, that (amount) sounds about right. They would consider the Cable box and the TiVo as occupying two different outlets.


----------



## Cap'n Preshoot

Comcast, nee, Xfinity, is unarguably the one constant in an ever-changing universe. If there is ever a way to piss off the customer, Comcast will find it. Their secret to survival is that for the most part, they have no or little competition in their market area unless you're willing to go the Satellite route.

In 2009 our HOA's 5-yr contract for bulk services (i.e., apartment rates) was coming up for renewal. As we began bantering this (and the options) about the neighborhood we were suddenly bombarded with resident's reports of literally hundreds of inconsistent bills for bundled services with most of them lacking or not properly reflecting our bulk services discount. We're a retirement community (restricted living +55) and so many residents were too confused to call up Comcast and become even more confused. In late 2009 we contacted Comcast's local senior management, demanded and got someone assigned to our account to reconcile the last 12 months of billing for approx 600 residents.

At the end of the day (some 3 months later) most residents were actually due refunds, with several individual refunds amounting to several hundred dollars each! We got no actual cash refunds, but these residents did receive account credits for everything they were due, including the tax.

However, even to this day we learn of residents still being over charged. The problem it seems is in the bundling of packages together with limited-time incentives which ultimately expire and revert back to standard (full) billing irrespective of the blanket discount in place for our standard residential bundle: (1 HD receiver, 1 Std receiver, 3 digital outlets, Basic + Expanded Basic + Digital Starter). As a condition of the contract the rate we pay is confidential, but I can tell you it's a very sweet deal and all paid for by our HOA (and recouped through our dues).

It just seems that the teledroid on the phone and the counter-droid at their local service center cannot get it through their head that residents of this facility are exempt from standard rates and that a specific account code is associated with this address.

Bottom line, the billing system works flawlessly: It's the human element of keyboard entry that is seriously flawed and Comcast just doesn't seem to care. They're quick to correct a billing error that's brought to their attention, but it's always a reactive process instead of proactive.

Locally (Houston, TX) the 1st cable card and digital outlet is "free" (included in the service bundle)
2nd cable card and thereafter is $1.50 each + another digital outlet fee ($8.50)
Good luck getting them "enabled"


----------



## kbake

Ok...so back in February I got my brand new Tivo Premiere, did a self install on the cable card and for 3 days we enjoyed wonderful digital and HD television. After those first 3 days we've had nothing but bad tiling or no signal on ALL digital channels and no signal on ALL my HD channels. The weird thing was that after nightfall we would start to get back signal on some of the digital channels. A tech came out last week and suggested the problem was with the RG6 cable run from the street to the house (350 ft) was too small to carry a strong enough signal and that the degraded signal during the day was due to the hotter temps this past week heating the cable.

Today Comcast was back out to run RG11 cable and I have to say it has made a huge difference. Where the signal strength on the digital channels where consistently around 27-28% it is now at 78-79%. Not sure why the RG11 wasn't run 2 years ago when we built the house, it's obviously needed for such a long run.

So for those of you who have to have cable run over 150 feet, insist on RG11... it really does make a difference.


----------



## Davelnlr_

Kbake, do you remember what your SNR readings were before and after that switch?
I have a friend with similar problems.


----------



## Puppy76

kbake said:


> Ok...so back in February I got my brand new Tivo Premiere, did a self install on the cable card and for 3 days we enjoyed wonderful digital and HD television. After those first 3 days we've had nothing but bad tiling or no signal on ALL digital channels and no signal on ALL my HD channels. The weird thing was that after nightfall we would start to get back signal on some of the digital channels. A tech came out last week and suggested the problem was with the RG6 cable run from the street to the house (350 ft) was too small to carry a strong enough signal and that the degraded signal during the day was due to the hotter temps this past week heating the cable.
> 
> Today Comcast was back out to run RG11 cable and I have to say it has made a huge difference. Where the signal strength on the digital channels where consistently around 27-28% it is now at 78-79%. Not sure why the RG11 wasn't run 2 years ago when we built the house, it's obviously needed for such a long run.
> 
> So for those of you who have to have cable run over 150 feet, insist on RG11... it really does make a difference.


Huh, that's interesting...good info! When I got a cable modem a few years back (which I've switched away from now) they upgraded me to thicker cable.

Also kind of cool that most channels I get stronger signal than that over the air :-D (Man do I love ATSC!)


----------



## JoeTaxpayer

fishboy said:


> Have had 2 TivoHDs with 2 CableCards each (4 total S-Cards) for over 3 years. Always been charged for 3 CableCards @ $1.50 each ($4.50 total) with the first one being free.


If you have no comcast box, you should pay:
TiVo1 - $1.50 for 2nd card. Outlet is part of service.
TiVo2 - $8 (or whatever for "digital outlet") + $1.50 for second card.

$11 or so. If you have a Comcast STB, then it's same as Tivo2 ($9.50) for each TiVo. (because they take two cards. A single carded TiVo is just outlet fee)


----------



## OneFineCab

myosh_tino said:


> Just show you how CableCard charges vary region by region, where I live (near San Jose, CA) there is no such thing as additional outlet fees or HD programming fees.
> 
> I have a Series3 with 2 S-Cards, a TivoHD with an M-Card and a Premier XL with an M-Card for a total of 4 CableCards. Here's how I'm being charged by Comcast...
> 
> $16.95 --- Digital Preferred (incl all digital and HD channels)
> $64.99 --- Standard Cable (basically Basic + Expanded Basic)
> *$4.50 --- CableCards, 3 @ $1.50 each (first CableCard included with Digital Preferred)*
> $6.95 --- Sports & Entertainment Package
> $25.99 --- TV Japan (for my parents)
> $9.07 --- Local Taxes & Fees
> 
> $128.45 --- TOTAL Cable Bill


I too live in San Jose, CA and agree with inconsistent charges across regions from Comcast based on what I've read at this forum. Very interesting. Comcast charges me $64.95 for the Digital Starter Package (Standard Cable) plus $1.50 for the CableCard (must be an M-Card) in my TiVo HD box. Other than the $1.99 Service Protection Plan, I keep meaning to cancel, that's it. $68.48 without taxes/franchise fees. The only reason I can imagine for Comcast's inconsistent charges across the country is their past acquisitions of other cable companies .... or a complete failure to integrate. They get us coming or going and if I had a better, less expensive choice, while keeping my TiVo, I'd do it. When I add a TiVo Premiere, I now understand that will be another $1.50 per month. Just sharing in hopes to help others.


----------



## kbake

Davelnlr_ said:


> Kbake, do you remember what your SNR readings were before and after that switch?
> I have a friend with similar problems.


No, I unfortunately did not get that info.


----------



## dwit

Just ordered a Premiere from the woot deal.

I've had a Tivo HD with M-card for 3.5 years. Will installing (another) M-card in the Premiere require a truck roll?

TIA


----------



## tmesser

I'm in west suburban Chicago and have been getting the runaround on whether I should still be charged $1.50/month for "T3ddvrcards" - even though I no longer have any TiVos with multiple cards.

In January, I bought a refurbed Premiere from Woot to swap for an HD with a dying hard drive. A new M-Card was installed in the Premiere. A re-pairing nightmare ensued with the HD after the hard drive was replaced, and Comcast swapped the two existing S-Cards for one M-Card.

Old setup:
- 1 TiVo HD with two S-Cards ($0.00/month for first card on primary outlet, $1.50/month for second card listed as "T3ddvrcards" on bill)
- 1 Sony TV with one S-Card ($7.95/month additional outlet)

New setup:
- 1 TiVo Premiere with one M-Card ($0.00/month for first card on primary outlet)
- 1 TiVo HD with one M-Card ($7.95/month additional outlet)
- 1 Sony TV with one S-Card ($7.95/month additional outlet)
- ...and I'm still stuck with "T3ddvrcards" ($1.50/month for... nothing?)

I think the $1.50/month is erroneous and redundant. Melissa from Comcast Cares told me that "Multi-stream cards are considered the same as using 2 S-cards. The charges are correct." But if that were truly the case, I'd be charged $1.50/month twice.

Someone from the regional corporate office will supposedly call me. We'll see what happens.


----------



## a68oliver

tmesser said:


> I think the $1.50/month is erroneous and redundant. Melissa from Comcast Cares told me that "Multi-stream cards are considered the same as using 2 S-cards. The charges are correct." But if that were truly the case, I'd be charged $1.50/month twice.
> 
> Someone from the regional corporate office will supposedly call me. We'll see what happens.


You probably already know this, but that is not what the FAQ says: http://customer.comcast.com/Pages/F...5c8-c8a4-44f7-96f4-def06cced0db&fss=cablecard

The FAQ makes no reference to single stream or multi stream. It simply refers to CARDS and you have ONE in each device.


----------



## comosum

After moving to the suburbs I had to give up my RCN Tivo box and I tried dealing with Comcast's DVR. Well that lasted two days...

I need recommendationon for what Tivo to buy, what to ask for from Comcast, and what it should cost..

I only plan on running One HD TV on this account.

thx comosum


----------



## DirectViewer

> what to ask for from Comcast, and what it should cost.


I'm from the SF Bay Area so things may be different from Chicago, but based on my 3 installations of Tivos, the most important thing to ask for is a free truck roll. In all 3 cases, I picked up an M-card at Comcast and attempted to install it by calling for activation. In every case the phone CSR couldn't get the pairing done, and they wasted 30-40 minutes finding that out. At that point, they offered a free service call and the in-person techs got the job done in a just a few minutes.

I currently have two Tivos and I've never been charged anything for the cablecards (although there is supposed to be a charge in my area). I don't know why this is so, but you could ask your CSR about it.


----------



## morac

I just started getting charge an extra $6.30 a month ($9.25 - $2.95) for adding Digital Preferred in May. I made no changes in May. My bill does now show 3 additional outlets (at $0 each) which I'm pretty sure isn't correct. It used to show 2. I have 1 cable box, and 2 TiVos connected to one TV and another TiVo connected to a second TV for a total of 4 cableCards. I'm not sure if it's worth fighting the $6.30 charge or not since they could increase my bill from what I've read.

Edit: 

Ended up calling Comcast and the person in their billing department was clueless and couldn't tell me why the system said I added something in May. She said she'd call me back.


----------



## a68oliver

morac said:


> Ended up calling Comcast and the person in their billing department was clueless and couldn't tell me why the system said I added something in May. She said she'd call me back.


Sometimes this is the result of an auditing computer examining your account and making changes. I have experienced it several times and the final explaination was that the auditing computer kicked it out and made a recommendation that a human auditor rubber stamped. No phone calls asking why the last CSR had set it up the way she did. They just made the change without any contact between us. This took place in the regional office and not at the local office.


----------



## b_scott

anyone having issues with locals in HD? My parents can't get them, or get them sporadically. They're in Peoria, IL - apparently Comcast says it's a national issue and there is something in Denver they are fixing.


----------



## pdhenry

No problem with the HD locals in PA.


----------



## a68oliver

I didn't think the locals went through their Denver center, only the "satellite" channels. I am not sure if the Denver operation can somehow step on the footprint of the locals, though.

No problem with my locals in the Indianapolis market (Anderson/New Castle headend).


----------



## morac

Comcast never called me back ,but I noticed that they hid the new rate fee info on a 3rd party web site. Here's the info I found that makes me think I'm being charged incorrectly.



> *HD Technology Fee* - primary outlet only (not available to Limited Basic Service only subscribers.
> HDTV capable television set and Digital Converter with HDTV capabilities are required.) .........$9.25
> 
> *Additional Outlet* - each outlet (limit of 3 additional outlets) (Digital Converter with HDTV
> capabilities is required. Includes equipment as well as digital services subscribed
> to on primary outlet.).............................................................................................................$9.25
> 
> *Digital Adapter Outlet* (includes Digital Adapter and remote) (available with
> minimum video subscription of Digital Starter. Does not provide access to
> premium services, pay-per-view, video-on-demand, the interactive electronic
> programming guide or other two-way interactive services.)2
> Primary outlet and up to 2 additional outlets ..................................................................No Charge
> Each additional outlet beyond the 3rd outlet.........................................................................$ 1.99


Now the additional outlet fee says it requires a Digital Converter with HDTV
capabilities. I don't have a digital converter. In fact I don't even have an HDTV on that outlet.

It looks like Comcast got around this by charging me the $9.25 HD outlet fee and then refunding the cost of the converter and remote which isn't what that fee says it's for.

I'm going to try calling Comcast again.

Edit:

I spoke to someone for about 15 minutes and went over every device one at a time and she agreed that that the additional outlet charge should only apply to "digital converters with HDTV capabilities" (not TiVo or other devices) so she removed the $9.25 charge since I only have one Comcast HD digital converter box. I'll have to wait till next month to see what my bill ends up actually being since it might automatically get put back on (and also what happens to the $2.95 credit for not having a digital converter on the additional outlet)

For people being billed $9.25 per TiVo, I suggest looking at the specifics of your rate sheet to see if it should be applying to "digital converters" only.


----------



## CedarJustin

My search didn't turn up anyone in this thread with Comcast in Washington DC, so here is my experience.

My house has 2 HDTV digital DVR boxes, and I wanted to add a CableCARD to my Tivo Premiere. I am going to be charged $9.25/month for the CableCARD plus a $26 installation fee. She said this was because I was already getting 1 of my HDTV boxes for free already (my roommate is going to verify this), so the CableCARD counts as an additional box.


----------



## pdhenry

The Tivo is a separate device, so that would count as a separate outlet. $9.25 sounds a bit high, as though they've charged you for an outlet fee plus a cablecard fee (the outlet fee is supposed to cover one cc for that outlet) but rates might be higer (?).

You can save by returning one of the comcast DVRs.


----------



## jlb

My fam is looking to move to a different house in the same town. Called comcast the other day and they confirmed I can just take my CC with me to the new house, when it happens.

Excellent. I didn't want to have to deal with another truck roll, and clueless CC installer.

This way, we can move, and I can get the TV/TiVo up right away and worry about the whole home theater stuff later, after the unpack is mostly done.


----------



## tivoboy

Yeah, COMCAST is just bad with billing.

last month, something happened to my bill

My WHOLE HOME HD for 8.95$ was dropped, and a 

WHOLE HOME HD for 8.95$ a month was added.

The bill netted out one 8.95$ and added a pro-rated 7.98$ for a shorter period for the month.

Makes no sense, since I made NO changes and didn't drop anything related to HD or add anything related to HD.

BUT, they DID manage to add on some "programming change" administrative change for 2$ (I assume something that happens anytime one makes a programming change with is just BUNK IMHO) for doing nothing I asked for and making effectively NO CHANGES at all.

Sounds like some form of SCAM if you ask me


----------



## suggest THIS

I'm calling Comcast today to pair an M CableCard to my Premiere. Can someone here remind me _which_ two numbers from the Pairing screen Comcast should be asking for?


----------



## morac

suggest THIS said:


> I'm calling Comcast today to pair an M CableCard to my Premiere. Can someone here remind me which two numbers from the Pairing screen Comcast should be asking for?


Motorola cards have 3 numbers: card, host and data.

I've read Cisco cards only have 2: card and host (which would mean they wouldn't lose pairing when moved around).


----------



## a68oliver

When I last paired a cablecard, Comcast needed a Serial Number that was NOT listed on any pairing screen. It was on the side of the card itself.

YMMV


----------



## morac

a68oliver said:


> When I last paired a cablecard, Comcast needed a Serial Number that was NOT listed on any pairing screen. It was on the side of the card itself.
> 
> YMMV


Dunno what type of card you are using, but the serial number is on the pairing screen for Motorola cards.

That's only needed for activating the card and can be done at the office when they give you the card. It is only required for pairing if you have multiple cards on your account as Comcast would need to know which card to pair and they reference cards by serial number.


----------



## ghuido

Just an FYI poll to the group. Anyone in Comcast North East or Anywhere gotten CableCard Self-Install insted of a truck roll. 

Checked my local service center and it did not list the Self Install as an option. 

FIgure we are getting closer to the FCC Deadline.


----------



## lpwcomp

I received my replacement Premiere on Friday. Started setting it up and when I got to the point of going to the TiVo website and changing the service number, I discovered that it had already been changed or the new TiVo had been modified prior to shipment. Anyway, I went through guided setup, saying I would install a CableCard later. After that finished, I decided to go ahead and install the CableCard and see what happened. I now have access to all of my channels. The only issue is that when I change to some of the channels, mostly those below 200, it goes to the CableCard screen. If I hit live TV, I am viewing the requested channel. Bottom line, I will still call to try and get it paired to the new TiVo, but if they insist on a truck roll, I will tell them I am going to wait until August. Also, I need to get the $5 a month($2.50 for each TiVo) credit added to my account.


----------



## DavidTigerFan

Ok, so here's my latest bill for comcast. Each time I call to try to question the charges something gets screwed up and I lose something on my Tivos. Any advice?


----------



## ghuido

Okay. need some help

Got the In-Laws a TIVO HD. Originaly it was set up without a cable card straight analog cable.

I got the In-Laws a new Plasma TV so I convinced them to upgrade to Digital Cable Card Service.

Comcast did the truck roll and put in the cable card. TIVO did the guided set up. They got all the channels from 000-199 easy and ONLY the Broadcast Non-Encrypted channels above 200+ (E.g. NBC, FOX, ABC, CBS). They DID NOT GET the encrypted channels (e.g. USA, TNT, TBS, ) above 200.

They have done 2 truck rolls to put in another cable card and got the same problem. I have authorization to their account and confirmed that they are paying for a Channel Package that should include those channels.

Any thoughts on what might be wrong? Please reply or Private message me with any ideas.


----------



## DavidTigerFan

ghuido, everytime that has happened to me it had been a problem with the rate codes that the local office has setup for the device.


----------



## ghuido

DavidTigerFan said:


> ghuido, everytime that has happened to me it had been a problem with the rate codes that the local office has setup for the device.


What process do I follow to correct that? Comcast Call Centers are awlas rolling the dice ..


----------



## DavidTigerFan

Unfortunately I have to play CSR roulette as well until I get one that is familiar with Cablecards and your local rates.


----------



## DavidTigerFan

Also, tweet @comcastcares with your problems and their national CSRs can point you in a better direction.


----------



## ghuido

DavidTigerFan said:


> Unfortunately I have to play CSR roulette as well until I get one that is familiar with Cablecards and your local rates.


I'm one the phone with one of them now. They told me the Digital package is only on Outlet 1 and not on all Outlets. Have no idea how that is possible. Figure I would play along and say please add it to all the outlets. I wish Comcast had a number to go directly to Tech Support.

If not I'll send an email to We Can Help.


----------



## DavidTigerFan

ghuido said:


> I'm one the phone with one of them now. They told me the Digital package is only on Outlet 1 and not on all Outlets. Have no idea how that is possible. Figure I would play along and say please add it to all the outlets. I wish Comcast had a number to go directly to Tech Support.
> 
> If not I'll send an email to We Can Help.


Hah, that's funny. I swear I think the CSRs are dumb as bricks.


----------



## lpwcomp

ghuido said:


> I'm one the phone with one of them now. They told me the Digital package is only on Outlet 1 and not on all Outlets. Have no idea how that is possible. Figure I would play along and say please add it to all the outlets. I wish Comcast had a number to go directly to Tech Support.
> 
> If not I'll send an email to We Can Help.


 What they are calling a digital "outlet" is actually any device capable of processing encrypted digital channels such as a TiVo w/cablecard or an STB. One such device is included in the package. Each additional device incurs a "digital outlet" fee.


----------



## ghuido

DavidTigerFan said:


> Hah, that's funny. I swear I think the CSRs are dumb as bricks.


To Recap that did not work at all. I took screenshots last night of my Cable Card Status information on the TIVO just in case.

I'll send an email to We Can Help Now.

Thanks


----------



## jtreid

DavidTigerFan said:


> Ok, so here's my latest bill for comcast. Each time I call to try to question the charges something gets screwed up and I lose something on my Tivos. Any advice?


Yeah! My advice is to get it where you want it and stop calling.


----------



## dwit

Geez, looks like Comcast Atlanta has gotten rid of analog cable, totally, completely.

All three of my Tivos connected to just the analog cable get absolutely zilch. Just realized this today, but I'm sure yesterday, or the day before I could.

Guess the only thing I'll really miss though is WGN.


----------



## HerronScott

DavidTigerFan said:


> Ok, so here's my latest bill for comcast. Each time I call to try to question the charges something gets screwed up and I lose something on my Tivos. Any advice?


David,

What do you have in terms of number of TV's, outlets, TiVo's (models), cablecards, Comcast STB/DVR etc?

Interesting to see where you are they are still listing Basic Service and an added Premium channel but that varies from franchise to franchise. I believe they are trying to standardize on their "Digital" packages so for example we have Digital Preferred with 1 Premium (HBO) for $84.30 here.

Scott


----------



## ghuido

For Refernce purposes here is mine. It is NorthEast with 2 TIVO HD M Cable CArds.

Could not figure out a way to put it right on the post so it is an attachment


----------



## pdhenry

The "Digital Pref A/O" is the additional outlet fee to have a digital device connected to a second outlet. This should mean that the second digital outlet is supposed to receive the same programming as your main digital outlet.
Surprised to see a separate HD technology fee - I would have thought that would be a component of the Digital Preferred package.
It looks like you have 2 digital outlets (main plus one A/O) and two (more) outlets with free DTAs connected. Other than the HD Technology fee your bill looks about right to me. No CC fees because you're paying for them in the basic sub plus the A/O fee.

PS: Once you've attached your file you can display it in your post by inserting the image link, like so (here's your attached image file):










PS:
It's interesting to see how others' service bills are set up. Here's my Comcast bill for two S3/Premiere TiVos plus an S2 connected via a digital adapter:










(I probably shouldn't complain too loudly because I think I'm getting a good deal here...  )


----------



## DavidTigerFan

HerronScott said:


> David,
> 
> What do you have in terms of number of TV's, outlets, TiVo's (models), cablecards, Comcast STB/DVR etc?
> 
> Interesting to see where you are they are still listing Basic Service and an added Premium channel but that varies from franchise to franchise. I believe they are trying to standardize on their "Digital" packages so for example we have Digital Preferred with 1 Premium (HBO) for $84.30 here.
> 
> Scott


At that moment I had one S3 tivo, an HD cable box and 3 DTAs. I have no idea what the package was that I needed, but I wanted all my locals, 1-100, things like bravo, history, etc., HD access, and my HBO.

Now that we've switched 100% digital I picked up a Tivo Premiere. I now have an HD box, Premiere with 1 CC, S3 with 2 CC, and one DTA.


----------



## HerronScott

What charges were you trying to question the $17.95 and the $8.50 fees? Unfortunately, I only have 2 TiVo's attached to one TV and a second TV analog only so no converter. I'm not familiar with how Comcast is doing additional outlets and what I see being listed as HD Technology Fee now in my latest rate guide. I think that fee applies anytime you have their HD hardware. The $17.95 charge even though listed as cablecard looks like the discrete monthly charge for digital preferred services which I think would be right since your main package is only basic service and you also seem to be paying for HBO service ala carte as well.

I'd see if they offer something like the Digital Preferred with 1 Premium package in your area which I think would replace those 3 line items and come in cheaper.

Scott


----------



## slowbiscuit

If you only have Tivos, you should not be charged the HD tech fee - that is only for use of their boxes. I would get rid of their HD box and use the Premiere instead, but that's just me. It ends up being $6/mo. for each extra Tivo here, now that they are crediting $2.50/mo. for customer-provided equipment ($8.50 outlet - $2.50 credit).


----------



## HerronScott

So I checked out the CPE credit and it's supposed to be $2.95 for our franchise but it doesn't apply to our Digitial Preferred with 1 Premium service since that does not include a converter and currently we only have the one primary digital outlet (rest are analog so no charge). 

Seems that the credit should be $3.00 here though since a converter monthly charge is $4.75 and the CableCard charge is $1.75.

Scott


----------



## pdhenry

HerronScott said:


> it doesn't apply to our Digitial Preferred with 1 Premium service since that does not include a converter and currently we only have the one primary digital outlet (rest are analog so no charge).


Could someone without a TiVo get digital and premium channels without a converter?

If they'd get a converter in their package you're supposed to pay less since you're renting less equipment. This is the intent of the customer-owned equipment rebate, and it applies whether you're billed for a cable card or not.


----------



## HerronScott

pdhenry said:


> If they'd get a converter in their package you're supposed to pay less since you're renting less equipment. This is the intent of the customer-owned equipment rebate, and it applies whether you're billed for a cable card or not.


No they couldn't but what they seem to be indicating that the Digitial Preferred package does not include the converter charge in our area.

I just went through ordering new service on line however and it shows the converter as included so sounds like if this credit doesn't show up I need to ask Comcast Cares about it.

Scott


----------



## slowbiscuit

Definitely - Digital Preferred and Starter both include a box as part of the service. Not sure how you heard otherwise but that person was seriously misinformed.


----------



## pdhenry

There might be a minsunderstanding on the part of the agent - perhaps "there's no converter charge for the first set with Digital Preferred" is being misinterpreted as "the converter charge for the first set isn't included with Digital Preferred."


----------



## HerronScott

I got that info from Comcast's webpage on Comcast's policy on customer owned equipment after entering my zipcode.

http://www.comcast.com/equipmentpolicy/

Here's what it reports:

"The monthly credit you may be eligible for is $2.95

Please note, if you subscribe to our Digital Preferred tier of video service on your primary outlet, you are not eligible for a Customer Owned Equipment credit. A converter is not included in the price of Digital Preffered. View our FAQs for additional information."

Scott


----------



## lpwcomp

I think a lot of the problem is that Comcast isn't really a company. It is a loose confederation of individual local franchises who share some resources. Each locality sets its own prices, packages, policies and procedures.

I am not saying that this is unique to Comcast. Probably applies to all cable operators.

Note: This is only my opinion and not based on any certain knowledge.


----------



## drcos

slowbiscuit said:


> If you only have Tivos, you should not be charged the HD tech fee - that is only for use of their boxes.


I've tried that argument with them, but that doesn't seem to work. Since I have CableCards and get HD, I have 'HD Technology'

We'll see how it shakes out next month, when the credits are supposed to kick in here.
I'm just kinda like jtreid above, get it where it works and leave it alone. Every time I've had it 'fixed' something else goes. Kinda why I haven't *****ed about the CCI bytes on the new HD channels being 0x02 (TCMHD, MGMHD, SpikeHD, CCHD, NIKHD) because I don't want to lose the 0x00 on DSCHD, HSTHD, SYFYHD, UHD.


----------



## Beryl

drcos said:


> I've tried that argument with them, but that doesn't seem to work. Since I have CableCards and get HD, I have 'HD Technology'
> 
> We'll see how it shakes out next month, when the credits are supposed to kick in here.
> I'm just kinda like jtreid above, get it where it works and leave it alone. Every time I've had it 'fixed' something else goes. Kinda why I haven't *****ed about the CCI bytes on the new HD channels being 0x02 (TCMHD, MGMHD, SpikeHD, CCHD, NIKHD) because I don't want to lose the 0x00 on DSCHD, HSTHD, SYFYHD, UHD.


I suggest you don't argue with them but just ask them to please remove the fees. They will insist that HD will cease to function. Just tell them that they are probably right but you'll risk it. If that happens, you'll call and have it put back on. That worked for me. I don't pay any technology fees on my 2 HD TiVos. I posted my bill on the self-install CC thread.


----------



## slowbiscuit

Exactly - any local branch that is charging an HD tech fee for Tivos alone is doing it wrong, and having it removed will not affect your channels.


----------



## gamndbndr

OK, we've had our Series 3 for years without issues except for when one wire got eaten by a mouse. Now, however, we loose all signals at various times - especially at 9 PM. We restart the box and usually everything comes back to normal. Sometimes we call in and have "refresh" signals sent out. 

What should our next step be? Get a tech out to check things out? Ask for new cablecards? What kind? Wife is ready to just get a Comcast DVR and take the S3 to the cabin in the mountains (OTA).


----------



## bareyb

gamndbndr said:


> OK, we've had our Series 3 for years without issues except for when one wire got eaten by a mouse. Now, however, we loose all signals at various times - especially at 9 PM. We restart the box and usually everything comes back to normal. Sometimes we call in and have "refresh" signals sent out.
> 
> What should our next step be? Get a tech out to check things out? Ask for new cablecards? What kind? Wife is ready to just get a Comcast DVR and take the S3 to the cabin in the mountains (OTA).


Yep. Call 'em out. I bet money it's a signal problem. I've had what you describe on three occasions and the truck roll fixes it eventually. Sometimes it takes them two days, but that's just what you have to put up with doing business with Comcast. Not sure who you have, but hopefully they'll get it right for you quickly.


----------



## a68oliver

gamndbndr said:


> Now, however, we loose all signals at various times - especially at 9 PM.


Have you checked the signal level meters?


----------



## bareyb

a68oliver said:


> Have you checked the signal level meters?


Signal to Noise is a good one to check as well. I believe anything higher than 33 db can cause problems.


----------



## morac

bareyb said:


> Signal to Noise is a good one to check as well. I believe anything higher than 33 db can cause problems.


Actually for the SNR, the higher it is the better. You don't want it _lower_ than 33 dB, though it may work down to 31 dB.


----------



## bareyb

morac said:


> Actually for the SNR, the higher it is the better. You don't want it _lower_ than 33 dB, though it may work down to 31 dB.


Doh. I knew that... It was late.


----------



## danjw1

If I had multiple Tivos would I have to pay any additional fees to Comcast?


----------



## a68oliver

danjw1 said:


> If I had multiple Tivos would I have to pay any additional fees to Comcast?


In most markets you would pay an additional digital outlet fee (for me it is $8.95) for each Tivo after the 1st one. This fee includes a cablecard. And recently, Comcast added a credit for customer provided equipment since you wouldn't be using their converter box. In my market, it is $2.50 for each of my 2 Tivos.

So for me it is $6.45 for my 2nd Tivo.

YMMV


----------



## gamndbndr

bareyb said:


> Yep. Call 'em out. I bet money it's a signal problem. I've had what you describe on three occasions and the truck roll fixes it eventually. Sometimes it takes them two days, but that's just what you have to put up with doing business with Comcast. Not sure who you have, but hopefully they'll get it right for you quickly.


Comcast came out, replaced all the splitters after much head scratching. Now we are at 95 db (if I'm reading the screen correctly).

We'll see if this helps. We were rebooting daily following up with a call to send refresh signals.


----------



## kdmorse

Every nice thing I've ever said about comcast, I take it all back today. After years of good luck, after years of telling everyone "They're not *that* bad", after years of being able to get cards re-paired with a 5 minute phone call, it all went downhill spectacularly today.

Yesterday I had 5 cablecards correctly paired. This afternoon, I have none. Three calls, hung up on twice mid pairing attempt while on hold, another two hour conversation with three departments, account is now so borked not even they can update the pairing information on cards that may, or may not exist, depending on what screen you look at. Just let your imagination run wild regarding the worst case phone call, and you'll have pretty much the right story.

So.. Not being a twitter user.. How does this ComcastCares thing work exactly?

-Ken


----------



## danjw1

Follow this link. Submit a complaint. It is the best way, that I have found, to get something fixed when it is totally borked.


----------



## morac

kdmorse said:


> So.. Not being a twitter user.. How does this ComcastCares thing work exactly?


The easiest way I've found is to set up a Twitter account (if you don't have one already), follow the ComcastCares user and send him a "mention" by typing "@comcastcares " followed by the message. Don't put any personal info in this message as it will be public. You'll normally get a follow by one of the Comcast... twitter people, usually within a few minutes. If you aren't following that person, he/she will ask you to follow him. Once you do that you can send a direct message (which is private) with your account info.

The above works well for quick problems. For 5 unpaired cable cards, 140 characters might not be enough in which case I would recommend emailing [email protected] with your account info, an explanation of what happened and what you are trying to accomplish and the pairing numbers for all 5 cards. This method isn't quite as fast as the Twitter route, but normal turn around time is less than a day.

Which ever method you use, a Comcast executive support person will normally call you the same day or the following day, either to get more info from you or to check that things have been fixed.


----------



## kdmorse

Thanks for the Twitter and We_Can_Help id's. I'll keep those in my back pocket.

My account was unborked in the intervening 24 hours. Not correct and paired, but at least no longer tied up so badly that my cablecards could not be edited. I called back today, and while it took three people, I'm now all fixed. 

With the third person today, it worked the way it's supposed to work, and always has in the past.

Open CableCard SN -> Update HostID -> Update DataID -> Send Hit -> Card reports Validated -> Channels Appear -> Rinse and Repeat for next CableCard.

I don't know what the hell sort of road I went down on Wednesday, but it was a bad, bad, baaaaaaaaaaaaaad road....

Thanks,

-Ken


----------



## slowbiscuit

Same ole same ole, and this will probably not be any better after we can all self-install cards in another week or so. All they needed to do was provide a simple web page, just like they do for the DTA activations, to let customers pair their own cards. But nooooooooo....


----------



## lpwcomp

I finally got the cablecard paired to my replacement Premiere. I asked the CSR if they were going to make it easier on Aug. 1. She was unaware of any efforts to do so.


----------



## DavidTigerFan

I'm about to flip my lid. They have again screwed up my account and somehow put me into the "triple play" package even though I have no internet or phone. I called to get all this fixed, but it's actually going UP in price. Are they really charging $8.50 for each cable card to have access to HD? I thought there was ONE HD access fee associated per account.

I'm now supposed to pay upwards of $120 a month for freaking cable with HD, HBO, and an HD receiver.


----------



## a68oliver

DavidTigerFan said:


> Are they really charging $8.50 for each cable card to have access to HD? I thought there was ONE HD access fee associated per account.
> 
> I'm now supposed to pay upwards of $120 a month for freaking cable with HD, HBO, and an HD receiver.


Are you referring to a Comcast provided HD receiver or your own Tivo? If you have only a Tivo on the account you may be able to avoid the HD Technology fee. I have two Tivos and 3 cablecards and do not pay an HD Technology fee. And now, they have added a credit of $2.50 for each customer provided equipment (Tivo).

Is the $8.50 listed as an HD Technology fee or is it an additional digital outlet? You may pay an additional outlet fee of approx. $8-9 for each additional Tivo/Comcast receiver after the first one. That fee includes the cost of the cablecard.

YMMV


----------



## DavidTigerFan

a68oliver said:


> Are you referring to a Comcast provided HD receiver or your own Tivo? If you have only a Tivo on the account you may be able to avoid the HD Technology fee. I have two Tivos and 3 cablecards and do not pay an HD Technology fee. And now, they have added a credit of $2.50 for each customer provided equipment (Tivo).
> 
> Is the $8.50 listed as an HD Technology fee or is it an additional digital outlet? You may pay an additional outlet fee of approx. $8-9 for each additional Tivo/Comcast receiver after the first one. That fee includes the cost of the cablecard.
> 
> YMMV


I have:
A comcast HD box
A Premiere with one cable card
a Series 3 with 2 cable cards.

I am being charged for:

Digital preferred: ~$75
Cable card: $1.50
HD Outlet fee x 3 (@8.50 each) = $25.50
HBO: $15.95

Total: $117.95


----------



## DavidTigerFan

Oh and the HD is listed as:

HDTV Service 3 @$8.50each


----------



## Beryl

DavidTigerFan said:


> Oh and the HD is listed as:
> 
> HDTV Service 3 @$8.50each


Ask them to remove the HD Service 'temporarily' . You'll still get HD but no charge. I did and do.


----------



## DavidTigerFan

Oh how I'd love to do that, but they have managed to screw **** up just looking at my account. Right now, I have a series 3 that on one tuner gets all the channels I pay for while the other tuner only gets HBOHD and no other HD channels. It's insanity.


----------



## DavidTigerFan

Also, guys...I was looking at another vendor here and they said that all they had were single stream cards. I thought that cards had to be multistream by now.


----------



## morac

DavidTigerFan said:


> Also, guys...I was looking at another vendor here and they said that all they had were single stream cards. I thought that cards had to be multistream by now.


Cable companies have to give you M cards if you request them starting August 1st. As far as I'm aware though, S cards aren't being made anymore, so any ones the cable company has would be older returned ones.


----------



## husky55

DavidTigerFan said:


> Oh how I'd love to do that, but they have managed to screw **** up just looking at my account. Right now, I have a series 3 that on one tuner gets all the channels I pay for while the other tuner only gets HBOHD and no other HD channels. It's insanity.


It's definitely insanity!!!! Are you talking about the 2 tuners on the same Tivo?

I got HBO and SH and other premium channel on 1 M-Card on 1 Tivo HD and not on the other M-Card on the other Tivo Premiere.. Truck roll today to fix it!!!!


----------



## DavidTigerFan

husky55 said:


> It's definitely insanity!!!! Are you talking about the 2 tuners on the same Tivo?
> 
> I got HBO and SH and other premium channel on 1 M-Card on 1 Tivo HD and not on the other M-Card on the other Tivo Premiere.. Truck roll today to fix it!!!!


Yeah, the same tivo.

You know what's sad? Your problem doesn't need a truck roll. The idiots in the back office can fix it by just using the right subscription codes.


----------



## DavidTigerFan

Also, I think I'm going to flip my lid pretty soon. I emailed the guy that has been helping me with the issue of not having HD on the second tuner in my series 3 and guess what...He says that in order to get HD on my second tuner, I have to pay a SECOND HD ACCESS fee of $8.50 a month. I have 3 HDTVs and they want me to pay $34 a month for HD access. I don't want to give up Tivo, but I don't know what to do...


----------



## drhankz

DavidTigerFan said:


> Also, I think I'm going to flip my lid pretty soon. I emailed the guy that has been helping me with the issue of not having HD on the second tuner in my series 3 and guess what...He says that in order to get HD on my second tuner, I have to pay a SECOND HD ACCESS fee of $8.50 a month. I have 3 HDTVs and they want me to pay $34 a month for HD access. I don't want to give up Tivo, but I don't know what to do...


I know this will not HELP - but each Comcast Fee is negotiated with
your local town. There is no STANDARD across the Comcast Territory.


----------



## a68oliver

@DavidTigerFan. Have you tried Comcast Cares yet? They were helpful in getting my billing corrected.


----------



## DavidTigerFan

a68oliver said:


> @DavidTigerFan. Have you tried Comcast Cares yet? They were helpful in getting my billing corrected.


I just contacted them an hour ago. We'll see what happens. I just find it completely ridiculous that I'm expected to pay:

$76 base rate
$1.50 Cable Card 
$34 HD access fees (4x$8.50)
$15.95 for HBO
for a total of $127.45

all I get is Video!


----------



## danjw1

DavidTigerFan said:


> Also, I think I'm going to flip my lid pretty soon. I emailed the guy that has been helping me with the issue of not having HD on the second tuner in my series 3 and guess what...He says that in order to get HD on my second tuner, I have to pay a SECOND HD ACCESS fee of $8.50 a month. I have 3 HDTVs and they want me to pay $34 a month for HD access. I don't want to give up Tivo, but I don't know what to do...


Use this form. Someone who knows what they are doing should call you within 24 hours.


----------



## DavidTigerFan

Hah, the corporate office just called the local guy and got him to call me. The same guy that is giving me the runaround on the freaking charges.

Can you guys do me a favor. Can you post how many HDTVs you have, how many cable cards you have, and what you pay for them?


----------



## morac

DavidTigerFan said:


> Can you guys do me a favor. Can you post how many HDTVs you have, how many cable cards you have, and what you pay for them?


That probably won't be particularly useful since each local Comcast system charges different prices. Comcast has to send out a rate card periodically with prices for your area on it and what the charges apply to. This year the rate card for my area came via email.

In my case, I'm on a double play package so I pay a flat $99 plus a $9.25 HD technology fee for my one Comcast provided HD box. I have 4 cableCARDs (2 S cards and 2 M Cards) for which I was never being charged. I used to get a $2.95 credit for the two S-Cards, but that was removed about 5 months ago. The credit was reinstated for all 4 cards last month (a $11.80 credit). I'm sure that's wrong, but I'm not complaining. That's it.

Comcast did try to charge me an "Additional Outlet" fee a few months back, but they removed it when I pointed out that their own rate card states that the fee applies to "Digital Converter with HDTV capabilities" and I pointed out that I wasn't renting a digital converter other than one included in the HD tech fee. Your rate card may be different though.

The number of HDTV's you have is completely irreverent. The fees should be based on the number of HD converters you are renting.


----------



## DavidTigerFan

morac said:


> The number of HDTV's you have is completely irreverent. The fees should be based on the number of HD converters you are renting.


Do you get HD on your tivos with cable cards?

In my case they are saying that a cable card is an HD converter and are charging HD fees for each card.


----------



## DavidTigerFan

morac said:


> That probably won't be particularly useful since each local Comcast system charges different prices. Comcast has to send out a rate card periodically with prices for your area on it and what the charges apply to. This year the rate card for my area came via email.
> 
> In my case, I'm on a double play package so I pay a flat $99 plus a $9.25 HD technology fee for my one Comcast provided HD box. I have 4 cableCARDs (2 S cards and 2 M Cards) for which I was never being charged. I used to get a $2.95 credit for the two S-Cards, but that was removed about 5 months ago. The credit was reinstated for all 4 cards last month (a $11.80 credit). I'm sure that's wrong, but I'm not complaining. That's it.
> 
> Comcast did try to charge me an "Additional Outlet" fee a few months back, but they removed it when I pointed out that their own rate card states that the fee applies to "Digital Converter with HDTV capabilities" and I pointed out that I wasn't renting a digital converter other than one included in the HD tech fee. Your rate card may be different though.
> 
> The number of HDTV's you have is completely irreverent. The fees should be based on the number of HD converters you are renting.


I'd love to have a "double play" at $99 with HD included. All I have now is Video and they are charging me $115.


----------



## Beryl

DavidTigerFan said:


> Also, I think I'm going to flip my lid pretty soon. I emailed the guy that has been helping me with the issue of not having HD on the second tuner in my series 3 and guess what...He says that in order to get HD on my second tuner, I have to pay a SECOND HD ACCESS fee of $8.50 a month. I have 3 HDTVs and they want me to pay $34 a month for HD access. I don't want to give up Tivo, but I don't know what to do...


That is so 'messed up'. Even if you do pay the additional $8.50, you won't get HD on that tuner. As you said, they just need to update the data on the S-Card. I think that technology fee is designed for THEIR equipment, not TiVos.

Too bad you can't get someone to start from scratch -- no HD On your account -- only install M-Cards. You should get everything, including HD.


----------



## DavidTigerFan

I finally got comcastcares to admit "the HD fee is to cover HD on any number of sets/boxes/cards". We'll see if he can fix my bill and/or tell the local supervisor to fix the issue.


----------



## lpwcomp

Locally, they don't have an HD fee. They have fees for "digital outlets" which means they charge me for the two TiVos. Or one of the TiVos and the cable box.


----------



## ghuido

Two things to report 

- I am now getting a discount based on owning the equipment (2 Cablecards) 
- A High Level CSR not call Center reported that Self Install for cable card begin on August 1st.

That is all. Please continue with further speculation.


----------



## DavidTigerFan

lpwcomp said:


> Locally, they don't have an HD fee. They have fees for "digital outlets" which means they charge me for the two TiVos. Or one of the TiVos and the cable box.


How much?


----------



## lpwcomp

$8.50 each. I do get $2.50 credit for each TiVo.


----------



## Beryl

DavidTigerFan said:


> Hah, the corporate office just called the local guy and got him to call me. The same guy that is giving me the runaround on the freaking charges.
> 
> Can you guys do me a favor. Can you post how many HDTVs you have, how many cable cards you have, and what you pay for them?


Bill attached.

TiVo HD/XL w/M-Card
TiVo Premiere w/M-Card

I pay no technology fee and they are now giving me back $5 for my 'customer owned equipment' and charging $1.50 for 'IN same device'. (Hate to call them as they may screw me over more,).

Note: I get the HD Premier Bundle xf with a $40 discount for another year. It usually comes in even less because I always call for full day credits when they do system updates and there is a short outage. The credits help to offset all of those surcharges, fees, and taxes.


----------



## danjw1

If they sent you back to the same person, then you need to send another note in and let them know he is still spewing the same wrong things. Also to give whoever you talk to next: 
http://customer.comcast.com/Pages/FAQViewer.aspx?Guid=5993d5c8-c8a4-44f7-96f4-def06cced0db
http://customer.comcast.com/Pages/FAQViewer.aspx?Guid=51e68f78-8622-4420-aa36-354d38ccd122

On, the second one, there is a link that will show what your credit should be for each CardDevice.


----------



## DavidTigerFan

I think part of the problem though is that they are charging me HD access on them. Not just a cable card fee.


----------



## husky55

DavidTigerFan said:


> I just contacted them an hour ago. We'll see what happens. I just find it completely ridiculous that I'm expected to pay:
> 
> $76 base rate
> $1.50 Cable Card
> $34 HD access fees (4x$8.50)
> $15.95 for HBO
> for a total of $127.45
> 
> all I get is Video!


All I get is video also, but I have 2 Tivo M-Card plus 1 Comcast set top box for HD and HBO. My bill is $137 /mo . I was told that my bill will increase when my HBO discount expires. This is in New Haven County, CT. Everything with Comcast requires a truck roll. I can't even pick up a M-Card or any self install kit of any kind.


----------



## nfrhtp

I appreciated having access, through this topic thread, to so many people's experiences activating their cablecards and the summaries of lessons learned, so fwiw I will add on my story of working with Comcast San Francisco to activate a cablecard in a new Premiere XL today...

I activated the Tivo on Friday and went through the guided setup without the cablecard. I called Comcast before going to my local office for an M-Card, and I was able to walk out with it about 10 minutes after arriving.

Saturday I wrote down all the numbers on the M-Card, put it in the Tivo, went as far as I could through the menus the Tivo brought up, and called Comcast. The first guy who answered was able to quickly activate many channels but not HD channels. Somebody he asked told him that it might take 10 minutes for those to become active, and suggested I call back if that did not happen.

When that did not happen I went through the troubleshooting suggestions on the Tivo site, arriving at the final suggestion to call the Tivo cablecard hotline. The Tivo support person said that while my Tivo had downloaded program info, for some reason it had not upgraded to version 14.8, and that that would explain the problem with the cablecard activation. When I had that upgrade, she said, those channels might finish activating, but if they did not I should call Comcast and suggest they "hit the cablecard". When I forced a connection, it did download and load version 14.8, showing the status she had told me would indicate success: "pending restart". 

After the restart the status of the channels was unchanged. I called Comcast and the first person I spoke with was able to quickly activate all the HD channels except those in the "Preferred" package (such as National Geographic, IFC) and in the Sports Entertainment package (such as Tennis Channel). After putting me on hold for about 10 minutes she came back saying they'd determined that the card was not paired, asked me for my Host ID and Data ID, and pretty soon after that I was able to access all the channels.

No time yet to find out if I will have to deal with any billing issues, but after reading through some of the difficult histories of activating cablecards I feel lucky that the process was as easy as it was for me.


----------



## itsdavetime

Going to the local Comcast office to pickup a cablecard for my newly purchased Tivo. Anything I need to make sure they do while I'm there?

I'm assuming once they add the cable card onto my account, I should be all set, correct?

Any advise?


----------



## fullmetaljester

itsdavetime said:


> Going to the local Comcast office to pickup a cablecard for my newly purchased Tivo. Anything I need to make sure they do while I'm there?
> 
> I'm assuming once they add the cable card onto my account, I should be all set, correct?
> 
> Any advise?


Comcast does not allow self install of cable cards, you need a truck roll. And the phone CS does not know all the tricks either, Ive asked for CableCard specialists and still needed a truck roll (and the worse part was the onsite guy solved my issue in 5 minutes with 1 phone call )


----------



## itsdavetime

This may be something new, but they do give out cable cards for self-install now. I went down to Comcast yesterday, and the guy had it in his hand ready to give it to me, but then realized it wasn't the right one for my area, so I have to go to a different office today.


----------



## slowbiscuit

It is new - as of August 8 (was 8/1 but the FCC filed the orders late), Comcast is required to offer self-installs of CCs. And, they're giving us a $2 to $3 credit on the bill for each CC that we have since we're not using their box for the outlet.


----------



## morac

fullmetaljester said:


> Comcast does not allow self install of cable cards, you need a truck roll. And the phone CS does not know all the tricks either, Ive asked for CableCard specialists and still needed a truck roll (and the worse part was the onsite guy solved my issue in 5 minutes with 1 phone call )


By law Comcast has to allow self install of cable cards, well not until August 8th. If they don't after that complain to the FCC which will fine Comcast.


----------



## bareyb

itsdavetime said:


> Going to the local Comcast office to pickup a cablecard for my newly purchased Tivo. Anything I need to make sure they do while I'm there?
> 
> *I'm assuming once they add the cable card onto my account, I should be all set, correct?*


You're new around here aren't you? 

You're never "all set". You only get a temporary reprieve until the next time Comcast breaks something... Then it's back to square one.


----------



## danjw1

bareyb said:


> You're new around here aren't you?
> 
> You're never "all set". You only get a temporary reprieve until the next time Comcast breaks something... Then it's back to square one.


That hasn't been my experience. Once my card is paired properly, I haven't had a problem, other then a card going bad.


----------



## bareyb

danjw1 said:


> That hasn't been my experience. Once my card is paired properly, I haven't had a problem, other then a card going bad.


That's true. Most people are usually "all set" after the initial install. Mine worked fine for almost three years before it went all wonky and lost all my pairing info.

This led to getting all new cards and having to go through the whole process all over again. And yes, it required 2 truck rolls and they later admitted that there was probably nothing wrong with my Cards in the first place. It was all on their end...

I've had various other reception problems along the way that required truck rolls too. Probably 4 or 5 times in the 4 years. So while the Cards may be "all set", the reception isn't necessarily. That seems to go out randomly from time to time, but that's just Comcast for you. It can be very time consuming and frustrating. I never had a single reception problem with DirecTV. I've always said, if they ever get TiVo back, they'll get me back too.


----------



## danjw1

itsdavetime said:


> Going to the local Comcast office to pickup a cablecard for my newly purchased Tivo. Anything I need to make sure they do while I'm there?
> 
> I'm assuming once they add the cable card onto my account, I should be all set, correct?
> 
> Any advise?


They will add the CableCard to your account. But, once you have it in the Tivo, you need to call Comcast customer support. You need to make sure they get the "Host ID" and "Data" into their computer. You can find those on Messages & Settings->Settings->Remote, CableCard, & Devices->CableCard Decoder->Configure CableCard 1->CableCard Menu->CableCard Pairing. At least that is how it is on the Tivo HD. I am not sure if the Premiere is the same.

It is a good idea to have that and the MAC and Serial number ready for Comcast before you call. They may give you a webpage to do this your self. If you do need to call to pair it, you should insist that they get they "Host ID" and "Data" into their system.


----------



## dwit

danjw1 said:


> That hasn't been my experience. Once my card is paired properly, I haven't had a problem, other then a card going bad.


You must be new also. Otherwise one might wonder why this is quite possibly the longest thread, by far, here in the help forums.

That said, my cc service has also been virtually trouble free, approaching 4 years. Never required a service call from Comcast after the original install. And they got it right on the first try.


----------



## danjw1

itsdavetime said:


> dwit said:
> 
> 
> 
> You must be new also. Otherwise one might wonder why this is quite possibly the longest thread, by far, here in the help forums.
> 
> That said, my cc service has also been virtually trouble free, approaching 4 years. Never required a service call from Comcast after the original install. And they got it right on the first try.
> 
> 
> 
> I got a Tivo HD about a month after they were released. You should remember, that Comcast has all kinds of different systems that they acquired from acquisitions. I live in the San Francisco bay area, so the system here may be totally different then what you have.
Click to expand...


----------



## slowbiscuit

The only problem I've had with cards in the 3 years I've had them is that at some point Comcast enabled copy protection on the movie channels and I couldn't get them anymore. This was because when the card was first paired they did not put the Data ID in their system correctly - once that was matched up everything worked fine again.

Now having said that, I did have to escalate to the regional ops VP to get them to figure this out, but that's another story.


----------



## husky55

morac said:


> By law Comcast has to allow self install of cable cards, well not until August 8th. If they don't after that complain to the FCC which will fine Comcast.


I surely hope you are right. Here in Connecticut, we are not allowed to do anything, i.e. pick cable card, set top box or anything...or give info like Host and Data to Customer Service agent who are not allowed to do anything either. Everything requires a truck roll which we are charged for. Just last week, all of a sudden, one of my Tivo which has been working for a couple years stop receiving copy protected channels, i.e. HBO etc...we have not touched the cable card. So a truck roll was required, apparently one digit was wrong. since I have no access to either host or data info whose fault is that? To make matter worse, my second Tivo have the same problem this week. Called Comcast some old same old, there is nothing they can do, a truck roll is required.

Apparently Comcast changed to all digital in my area the last couple weeks. what caused the erroneous changes in my cable cards nobody seems to know. The couple techs who came said it could be anything like power lost or surge, but comcast did not do it. Could I have done it inadvertently? Probably not!!!


----------



## danjw1

husky55 said:


> I surely hope you are right. Here in Connecticut, we are not allowed to do anything, i.e. pick cable card, set top box or anything...or give info like Host and Data to Customer Service agent who are not allowed to do anything either. Everything requires a truck roll which we are charged for. Just last week, all of a sudden, one of my Tivo which has been working for a couple years stop receiving copy protected channels, i.e. HBO etc...we have not touched the cable card. So a truck roll was required, apparently one digit was wrong. since I have no access to either host or data info whose fault is that? To make matter worse, my second Tivo have the same problem this week. Called Comcast some old same old, there is nothing they can do, a truck roll is required.
> 
> Apparently Comcast changed to all digital in my area the last couple weeks. what caused the erroneous changes in my cable cards nobody seems to know. The couple techs who came said it could be anything like power lost or surge, but comcast did not do it. Could I have done it inadvertently? Probably not!!!


That really sucks. But, apparently, the FCC is putting an end to this. You should be able to go to a Comcast office on August 8th and pickup a CableCard, and either use a webpage or call to get it paired. Either way, on or after August 8th, if they refuse, file a complaint with the FCC. It would be later, but Comcast has allowed self installs in some locations, so now they have to allow it everywhere by Monday.


----------



## lpwcomp

danjw1 said:


> That really sucks. But, apparently, the FCC is putting an end to this. You should be able to go to a Comcast office on August 8th and pickup a CableCard, and either use a webpage or call to get it paired. Either way, on or after August 8th, if they refuse, file a complaint with the FCC. It would be later, but Comcast has allowed self installs in some locations, so now they have to allow it everywhere by Monday.


 Actually, probably no help for him. The CableCARD self-install is only mandatory if they allow self-install of other things like STBs. Apparently, his local Comcast doesn't.


----------



## slowbiscuit

Doesn't matter if his local allows them or not - it's per MVPD, not per local policy. Comcast will adhere to the policy everywhere or people will file FCC complaints and get it done.


----------



## lpwcomp

Comcast may argue that each locale is a separate MVPD, in which case those locales that don't currently offer any self-install have until November 1. That argument has at least some validity as there seem to be few if any Comcast wide policies or prices.


----------



## danjw1

lpwcomp said:


> Actually, probably no help for him. The CableCARD self-install is only mandatory if they allow self-install of other things like STBs. Apparently, his local Comcast doesn't.


Local? Why would the FCC care about local? Comcast is a large, national company. I don't believe it matters what they do in one location, it matters what they have done, anywhere in the country. If they have offered it somewhere, they have to now offer it everywhere and for CableCards too. And even if they hadn't, they will have to in September, I believe I read. In the end, all cable companies will have to do this, even if they didn't offer any sort of self-install in the past.


----------



## lpwcomp

I'm not saying that Comcast will make this argument but doing otherwise requires that Comcast do something it has been loathe to do - institute a company wide policy.

Unless there are controlling rulings or regulations that define what constitutes an MVPD, Comcast may feel this battle worth fighting even though it will be mooted Nov. 1 (or later if that date has also been changed) to avoid setting a precedent..

To husky55: Comcast shouldn't be charging you to fix problems that are caused by them. If they don't give you satisfaction, you should contact your local government. May or may not work depending on how corrupt it is.

Hey, maybe Comcast is somehow sabotaging the development of the new HD DirectTiVo.


----------



## danjw1

lpwcomp said:


> I'm not saying that Comcast will make this argument but doing otherwise requires that Comcast do something it has been loathe to do - institute a company wide policy.
> 
> Unless there are controlling rulings or regulations that define what constitutes an MVPD, Comcast may feel this battle worth fighting even though it will be mooted Nov. 1 (or later if that date has also been changed) to avoid setting a precedent.


As far as I have heard, Comcast hasn't brought it to court. Since they have to start complying on Monday, they don't have much time left.


----------



## lpwcomp

danjw1 said:


> As far as I have heard, Comcast hasn't brought it to court. Since they have to start complying on Monday, they don't have much time left.


 There's nothing they could have taken to court yet. It's just that, based on past behavior, some of the local operating entities may feel that the Nov. 1 date is the one that applies to them. If the FCC acts on a resulting complaint, then is when it may go to court.

The problem is that there is no existing Comcast wide policy, so which date should apply is subject to debate.


----------



## danjw1

Other places say it is up working in the San Francisco bay area, so it is all good for me.


----------



## lpwcomp

I'll be interested to see if the following is still on the Comcast website come Monday:


> Can I install the CableCARD into my TiVo Series 3 HD by myself?
> 
> To ensure that your installation is performed accurately, a technician is required to install and activate the CableCARDs. Please call 1-800-COMCAST (2662278) to set up an installation appointment.


 I think they may have removed the FAQ entry that stated that all CableCARD installations required a technician.

I also think this has been modified (emphasis is mine):


> Can I purchase a CableCARD, and if so, where?
> 
> CableCARD ready devices can be purchased at retail stores, but the CableCARD, which is necessary to activate the video service, is provided by Comcast. The CableCARD can be provided as part of a professional installation _*or self-installation*_.


----------



## itsdavetime

Picked up my cablecard and put it in my Tivo. All channels work except for HBO. I've been on the phone six times with Comcast already and nobody there can figure out the issue. They all say I need a truck roll or a new cablecard. I might just go into the service center tomorrow and pickup a new cablecard just in the event it is that.

Anyone experience this issue with only HBO not working?


----------



## lpwcomp

Did anyone at Comcast actually pair your CableCARD?

Is HBO your only Premium channel?

What is displayed on the "Conditional Access" screen of the CableCARD menu?


----------



## itsdavetime

lpwcomp said:


> Did anyone at Comcast actually pair your CableCARD?
> 
> Is HBO your only Premium channel?
> 
> What is displayed on the "Conditional Access" screen of the CableCARD menu?


I called comcast and they paired my card. All other channels work fine, just not HBO (my only premium channel).

The conditional access screen has a ton of stuff on it. What specifically are you asking about?


----------



## lpwcomp

The one that begins

Con:


----------



## itsdavetime

lpwcomp said:


> The one that begins
> 
> Con:


Sorry, nothing on the conditional access screen has anything beginning with CON. Everything on the screen shows enabled or looks fine (from what I can tell). Only this that shows disabled is "IPPVEnabled = No". Not sure if that's an issue.


----------



## lpwcomp

What kind of TiVo is this? On my Premiere, the first four lines of the Conditional Access Screen look like this:

Conditional Access
Unit Address: _string of numbers_
Encryption: DES
Con:Yes EBCP:Yes Val: V 0x2E

The HD is the same except for Val: V 0x44.

I don't have any premium channels, so maybe that makes a difference.

What appears on screen when you try to access any of the HBO channels? Is your TiVo the only digital access you have?


----------



## husky55

lpwcomp said:


> I'm not saying that Comcast will make this argument but doing otherwise requires that Comcast do something it has been loathe to do - institute a company wide policy.
> 
> Unless there are controlling rulings or regulations that define what constitutes an MVPD, Comcast may feel this battle worth fighting even though it will be mooted Nov. 1 (or later if that date has also been changed) to avoid setting a precedent..
> 
> To husky55: Comcast shouldn't be charging you to fix problems that are caused by them. If they don't give you satisfaction, you should contact your local government. May or may not work depending on how corrupt it is.
> 
> Hey, maybe Comcast is somehow sabotaging the development of the new HD DirectTiVo.


I will call and see what they will do. Hopefully an accommodating CR will delete the truck roll charges. My experience in CT (25 years but only have Comcast for 15 years )was that we are required to have a truck roll. However CT has something like 169 towns and 8 counties so there is a chance that Comcast in some towns will allow different policies. May be somebody else from CT can chime in about Comcast truck roll policy.

I am kind of a DIY guy so it really bugs me to have a truck roll for everything.


----------



## slowbiscuit

itsdavetime said:


> I called comcast and they paired my card. All other channels work fine, just not HBO (my only premium channel).
> 
> The conditional access screen has a ton of stuff on it. What specifically are you asking about?


Most likely they typo'ed your Data ID when pairing the cards, this must match to get the movie channels. To confirm that this is the problem, try tuning some of the Encore channels and see if you have the same prob (assuming you have Digital Preferred). If those work, the card is paired properly and there's something else wrong.


----------



## slowbiscuit

husky55 said:


> I am kind of a DIY guy so it really bugs me to have a truck roll for everything.


For anyone running into this - if Comcast insists on truck rolls for CC installs after Monday, file a complaint with the FCC.


----------



## b_scott

Both of my Tivo Premieres went "This Channel Not Authorized" for HGTVHD, only. Called Comcast and they tried to hit them, nothing. They have no idea. And now I have to try to be home by 4PM on Wednesday to have them come out - and I feel very strongly that they'll find nothing wrong inside my place, considering nothing changed.


----------



## Cap'n Preshoot

b_scott said:


> Both of my Tivo Premieres went "This Channel Not Authorized" for HGTVHD, only. Called Comcast and they tried to hit them, nothing. They have no idea. And now I have to try to be home by 4PM on Wednesday to have them come out - and I feel very strongly that they'll find nothing wrong inside my place, considering nothing changed.


Historically speaking, it is very unlikely re-hitting the card or sending a cabledroid to your home will yield the desired results. The cabledroid can check levels & replace the drop or connector and/or install conventional service to a conventional cable box, but most of them have zero cablecard skills, in particular when it comes to missing channels. You need to somehow get past tier one support to tier two.

I've had better luck calling TIVO support and having them transfer me to Comcast tier 2. TIVo support has their direct number.


----------



## b_scott

thanks maybe i'll try that.


----------



## ritewinger1971

I went into my local comcast store today asking to explain why I was being charged for a third set top box when all I have is a dvr, converter, and cable card for my TiVo premiere. It had been my understanding that cc are free. Well, they explained that I had a dvr and two set top boxes. I told them that I did not, but I did have a cable card. She then told me that th Econ dryer charge was for the cable card. She stated that the cable cards are free, and I received a credit for them, but I still had to pay for the service, which is like $7.25. So I told her that the hd boxes only cost $2 to rent, because based on her explanation, the cost per tv outlet is $9.25. She absolutely confused me and the other clerk! Anyone have any comments? I called the 800 number and was told that my monthly rate would remain what I negotiated earlier today, even after adding another hd box, so I'm not complaining, yet....almost made switch to fios, but comcast made me a great offer to keep me for now.


----------



## Beryl

ritewinger1971 said:


> I went into my local comcast store today asking to explain why I was being charged for a third set top box when all I have is a dvr, converter, and cable card for my TiVo premiere. It had been my understanding that cc are free. Well, they explained that I had a dvr and two set top boxes. I told them that I did not, but I did have a cable card. She then told me that th Econ dryer charge was for the cable card. She stated that the cable cards are free, and I received a credit for them, but I still had to pay for the service, which is like $7.25. So I told her that the hd boxes only cost $2 to rent, because based on her explanation, the cost per tv outlet is $9.25. She absolutely confused me and the other clerk! Anyone have any comments? I called the 800 number and was told that my monthly rate would remain what I negotiated earlier today, even after adding another hd box, so I'm not complaining, yet....almost made switch to fios, but comcast made me a great offer to keep me for now.


At Comcast, you have to pay for HD for each outlet using rented equipment. Glad you got an outlet with no extra charge.

I told them to remove 'the service' from my TiVos and I still get HD. I don't know for sure but I don't think they can actually remove HD if you have your qualified channels programmed to the M-Cards .


----------



## lpwcomp

Here in Atlanta, the charge is not for HD, it is a "digital outlet" fee.


----------



## danjw1

lpwcomp said:


> Here in Atlanta, the charge is not for HD, it is a "digital outlet" fee.


That is a BS charge I had here in Sunnyvale, CA too. Just go over their head to the head of Customer Service, and someone there will take care of it and get back to you about it. Use this form.


----------



## b_scott

b_scott said:


> thanks maybe i'll try that.


FYI, I got a call from the tier 2 support before my appointment and they fixed it.


----------



## panther61

I actually made the mistake of returning my two S cards to Comcast which worked perfectly fine and required a truck roll two years ago to save $5.00 a month and self install a single M Card.
The local Comcast office was prepared. They had plenty of stock and were aware you could self install. They even gave me a how to flier to follow.
Paired the thing with a call to the Comcast cable card hot line and waited for all my channels to appear. Everything appeared but all the digital encrypted channels as part of the digital preferred package. I did get all analog and a few local HD channels.
3 calls later no luck. No one offered to elevate. Kept asking me for my card serial # and other codes. Kept pushing buttons to no avail.
Called one more time this AM and they decided to roll a truck Thursday AM. 
I did write Comcast cares later today and they got back to me but we kept playing phone tag.
I thought I read about people having the same issues with the digital preferred HD channels not being received. Anyone had the same issue where all your channels you subscribe to are not being received after your cablecard install?


----------



## husky55

panther61 said:


> I actually made the mistake of returning my two S cards to Comcast which worked perfectly fine and required a truck roll two years ago to save $5.00 a month and self install a single M Card.
> The local Comcast office was prepared. They had plenty of stock and were aware you could self install. They even gave me a how to flier to follow.
> Paired the thing with a call to the Comcast cable card hot line and waited for all my channels to appear. Everything appeared but all the digital encrypted channels as part of the digital preferred package. I did get all analog and a few local HD channels.
> 3 calls later no luck. No one offered to elevate. Kept asking me for my card serial # and other codes. Kept pushing buttons to no avail.
> Called one more time this AM and they decided to roll a truck Thursday AM.
> I did write Comcast cares later today and they got back to me but we kept playing phone tag.
> I thought I read about people having the same issues with the digital preferred HD channels not being received. Anyone had the same issue where all your channels you subscribe to are not being received after your cablecard install?


I have the same exact problem, got everything except the premium encrypted channels, HBO, SHT, Encore, etc...

The problem was an error in the DATA value in your M-Card and Comcast pairing data in your account. The solution (at least in CT) is for a truck roll for me, Apparently in CT the CR does not have access to the DATA card account and cannot change it. When the truck roll Comcast tech came he called the Advanced Support Group and they changed just 1 digit of the data value and bingo, problem solved.

Hope this helps you as this forum helped me!!!


----------



## [email protected]

I picked up a couple cable cards last month at the local storefront here in Houston and now find out they are charging $8.50/mo ea for the new cards rather than the $1.50/mo I was used to. Anyone else seeing this? This is a massive price increase.


----------



## drhankz

[email protected] said:


> I picked up a couple cable cards last month at the local storefront here in Houston and now find out they are charging $8.50/mo ea for the new cards rather than the $1.50/mo I was used to. Anyone else seeing this? This is a massive price increase.


Welcome to Comcast.

The rates vary per franchise - but $5-$9 is the going rate


----------



## lpwcomp

[email protected] said:


> I picked up a couple cable cards last month at the local storefront here in Houston and now find out they are charging $8.50/mo ea for the new cards rather than the $1.50/mo I was used to. Anyone else seeing this? This is a massive price increase.


It's probably like here in Atlanta, they are charging for a "Digital Outlet". Harkens back to the old days when they charged for each connection.

You should get a partial credit for user provided equipment. Here, it is $2.50 each. You'll probably have to call to get it though.


----------



## [email protected]

drhankz said:


> Welcome to Comcast.
> 
> The rates vary per franchise - but $5-$9 is the going rate


I have been a Comcast customer for 10+ years. CC in Houston have been at $1.50 for about 5 years. Raising the cost to $8.50/m is is a shock.


----------



## drhankz

[email protected] said:


> I have been a Comcast customer for 10+ years. CC in Houston have been at $1.50 for about 5 years. Raising the cost to $8.50/m is is a shock.


I use to have (5) Cable Cards at $1.50 each.

NOW I have (2) Cable Cards.


----------



## pdhenry

IME the first card should be free, since the fee structure normally includes a cable box and the card is inside that box. Then there's a discount because you're only using the card and not the complete box.

The second outlet (e.g., master bedroom, and I think it applies to a second TiVo at the primary location) normally has the "Digital Outlet Fee" applied (on the order of $8) - but then you won't pay the $1.50 card fee, and you'll get another discount for having just the card and not a complete box.

The manner in which it's applied may vary, but the FCC requires (as of November 2011 if not sooner) that you don't pay more for your cable card than a box renter pays for the card inside the box. Which means that effectively there's a box rental fee and a card rental fee - you'll only be charged the card rental fee. Here this shows up as a separate "Customer Owned Equipment" discount from the complete package price.


----------



## slowbiscuit

[email protected] said:


> I picked up a couple cable cards last month at the local storefront here in Houston and now find out they are charging $8.50/mo ea for the new cards rather than the $1.50/mo I was used to. Anyone else seeing this? This is a massive price increase.


Normal for additional outlets and your net should be $6 after the automatic credit, which you shouldn't have to call for.
The $1.50 charge was only supposed to be for extra cards installed in a device that needed two (such as the old S3 and now the Silicondust HDHomerun Prime), but some Comcast areas allowed that to be applied to any extra card. When I wanted to add a third card a year or so ago, I was told the system would not allow another card at $1.50/mo, it would be the full outlet charge.

So $6 is not great, but not unbearable.


----------



## danjw1

You can find if your equipment credit here. Just type in your zip code.

From Comcast's website:



> Will I receive an equipment credit if I bring my own CableCARD compatible retail device?
> 
> If you own a CableCARD device (e.g., TiVO or CableCARD equipped television) with an activated CableCARD installed and are subscribing to a Comcast video service that includes equipment as a part of the service, Comcast will begin issuing a monthly Customer Owned Equipment credit to your account.
> 
> Please click here for more information on the Customer Owned Equipment credit


----------



## Turtleboy

I think tonight I'm going to try to swap out my TivoHD for my still unopened Tivo Premiere. 

I assume I'll have to call Comcast to repair the card. I say there is only a 20% chance of the 1st level tech that I call being able to do it without difficulty.


----------



## Beryl

Turtleboy said:


> I think tonight I'm going to try to swap out my TivoHD for my still unopened Tivo Premiere.
> 
> I assume I'll have to call Comcast to repair the card. I say there is only a 20% chance of the 1st level tech that I call being able to do it without difficulty.


I think you've assessed correctly. I shared my saga which required a manager to assign a skilled tech. It was all done over the phone.


----------



## panther61

panther61 said:


> I actually made the mistake of returning my two S cards to Comcast which worked perfectly fine and required a truck roll two years ago to save $5.00 a month and self install a single M Card.
> The local Comcast office was prepared. They had plenty of stock and were aware you could self install. They even gave me a how to flier to follow.
> Paired the thing with a call to the Comcast cable card hot line and waited for all my channels to appear. Everything appeared but all the digital encrypted channels as part of the digital preferred package. I did get all analog and a few local HD channels.
> 3 calls later no luck. No one offered to elevate. Kept asking me for my card serial # and other codes. Kept pushing buttons to no avail.
> Called one more time this AM and they decided to roll a truck Thursday AM.
> I did write Comcast cares later today and they got back to me but we kept playing phone tag.
> I thought I read about people having the same issues with the digital preferred HD channels not being received. Anyone had the same issue where all your channels you subscribe to are not being received after your cablecard install?


Tech came out and had to call to do a, "hard reset". Suggest if you run into my problem ask on the phone if they can do this hard reset if Comcast let's them.


----------



## bobster954

itsdavetime said:


> Picked up my cablecard and put it in my Tivo. All channels work except for HBO. I've been on the phone six times with Comcast already and nobody there can figure out the issue. They all say I need a truck roll or a new cablecard. I might just go into the service center tomorrow and pickup a new cablecard just in the event it is that.
> 
> Anyone experience this issue with only HBO not working?


still reading up on this long thread, but I just got my card and hbo gone too...and encores (a lot of stuff between 133 and 170) are out too.

tivo had told me this might happen and I will call them..they said they can usually call them and tell them what to do...comcast csr do nothing but check id numbers and send signals...they do nothing else....

conditional access = yes....calling again. On phone now. Demanded to talk to tier 2. He is going to give me a number to call them directly....huh?


----------



## drhankz

bobster954 said:


> still reading up on this long thread, but I just got my card and hbo gone too...and encores (a lot of stuff between 133 and 170) are out too.
> 
> tivo had told me this might happen and I will call them..they said they can usually call them and tell them what to do...comcast csr do nothing but check id numbers and send signals...they do nothing else....


It is NOT TiVo's Problem - it is usually Comcast with 
something configured WRONG.


----------



## bobster954

after hours on end, tivo opened for the day and we both called.

the tech he got was higher up...he cleared the card from the system, added the numbers by hand, sent new signal, voila, all channels viewable.


i think that is something the frontline techs could try if you could talk them into it.


----------



## itsdavetime

The techs on the phone are lazy. I hate when I have to call them as I know it will be a very frustrating phone call.


----------



## drhankz

bobster954 said:


> after hours on end, tivo opened for the day and we both called.
> 
> the tech he got was higher up...he cleared the card from the system, added the numbers by hand, sent new signal, voila, all channels viewable.
> 
> i think that is something the frontline techs could try if you could talk them into it.


AS I SAID - It was a *Comcast* Problem 

I'm happy to hear they fixed it.


----------



## Pokemon_Dad

OK, this is so bad it's funny. We moved recently, and I had a lot of trouble getting our CableCards authorized. Again. Comcast got plenty of feedback from me about this via the automated surveys and several direct conversations. Most of it helpful, I might add.

So, someone there apparently decided to make it up to me. Today I received an envelope that says "We're Sorry. A special gift from Comcast inside." Inside was a coupon and a form letter expressing apology, auto-signed by VPs of customer care and biz ops. To make it up to me, they're offering a free On Demand movie. The coupon says just "go to Channel 1 or press the On Demand button on your remote".

Um, hello? Comcast? The problem was you folks couldn't activate CableCards right. In my TiVos. A TiVo does not get Channel 1, and a TiVo remote has no On Demand button. Even my Premier XL doesn't have the On Demand service in the menus yet, if it ever will. Oh, this is rich!


----------



## cheitzig

Perhaps this isn't news, but based on reading earlier posts, seemed to be.

Went to the Comcast site to see if they showed a local office that provides cablecard self-installs. None nearby.

So I drove to the nearest office here in a suburb of Minneapolis. Asked for a cablecard. The woman behind the counter asked if they had any, and another woman replied that they did.

Then, she looked up my account, realized I had limited basic cable, and that caused another question about whether it'd work or not. They asked if I had a TiVo, and I said yes. They told me I could just hook the cable directly up to the TiVo and I agreed, but said that I'd read online that I could get better channel info by using a cablecard, and that worst case, I'd just bring it back.

They said sure, okay. Walked out maybe five minutes later with my cablecard.

Of course, I haven't tried it yet...


----------



## drhankz

cheitzig said:


> Perhaps this isn't news, but based on reading earlier posts, seemed to be.
> 
> Went to the Comcast site to see if they showed a local office that provides cablecard self-installs. None nearby.
> 
> So I drove to the nearest office here in a suburb of Minneapolis. Asked for a cablecard. The woman behind the counter asked if they had any, and another woman replied that they did.
> 
> Then, she looked up my account, realized I had limited basic cable, and that caused another question about whether it'd work or not. They asked if I had a TiVo, and I said yes. They told me I could just hook the cable directly up to the TiVo and I agreed, but said that I'd read online that I could get better channel info by using a cablecard, and that worst case, I'd just bring it back.
> 
> They said sure, okay. Walked out maybe five minutes later with my cablecard.
> 
> Of course, I haven't tried it yet...


Channel Info comes from TiVo - *NOT* the *CableCard*

CableCard is to *decrypt* digital channels


----------



## lpwcomp

drhankz said:


> Channel Info comes from TiVo - *NOT* the *CableCard*
> 
> CableCard is to *decrypt* digital channels


CableCARD is also used to map the QAM channel to a channel for which TiVo will provide guide data. TiVo doesn't provide guide data for QAM channels, even unencrypted ones.


----------



## cheitzig

Given that I have limited, basic cable, it's hard to tell, 100%, if my card is properly paired or not.

The diagnostic information on this site and TiVo.com would suggest not.

But I'm getting more functionality than I was getting before. For example, I get channel 245-- which is one of the secondary digital channels of the local PBS channel. I also get a bunch of music channels. I'm nearly certain that I didn't receive these before.

So that's good.

Any other way to diagnose if it's working properly? I get all the channels that I expect, plus some that I didn't used to get (e.g. 245), but I didn't think to check right before whether I was already getting them.

I think that I'm getting my channels digitally now too-- if only that I have the option on a channel for Digital Dolby tracks. Again, not sure if I had that before.


----------



## lpwcomp

What does the TiVo display on the "Conditional Access" screen?


----------



## Turtleboy

This past Thursday, I swapped in a Premiere and took out a TivoHD. I took the Cablecard out of the HD and put it in the Premiere -- called Comcast and it was all set, except for some reason HBO wasn't working.

On Friday I went to the Comcast office and got a second cable card -- I brought back the cable box that was in my bedroom. They gave it to me no problem.

Today, I hook up the Tivo HD that was in my living room (where the Premiere is now) in my bedroom. I call Comcast to turn on the new card, and to fix the HBO on the old one.

Whatever they did, they killed both cards. Now neither one of them works and I only get the local channels.

I have to bring them both in or have a truck roll. Lame.

I'm sure it's on their end and not the cards. They were working.


----------



## Pokemon_Dad

_Replies to cheitzig and turtleboy cc lpwcomp_

*cheitzig*, at a certain time each day you may discover some of those additional channels replaced with a blue screen telling you to call your cable company. It's almost like they're teasers. If, as *lpwcomp *suggests, you go into CableCard setup, in the gobbledygook that is the Conditional Access screen you will probably see "Con = no" which means the card is not paired i.e. not activated.

*turtleboy*, they always blame your TiVo and it's *never* true. CSRs and tech support reps we can speak to seem to never do the pairing right. Only the support people that field techs can reach (a group called "ComOps" in my area, I think) are able to activate cards consistently, and even then they don't seem to know exactly what they're doing on either end. _Always ask for a credit for any truck roll._ They should not have had to come out, and you should not have to pay. I've been credited every time.

In my experience, on the Conditional Access screen you can actually see "Con=no" change to "Con=yes" _while you or the field tech are on the phone_ activating the card. The average CSR will tell you to just wait, but that they can't stay on the phone to wait with you. From what I've seen, if that field doesn't change right away then they didn't do the pairing correctly.

It may not be completely activated at that point, but if you see "Con = yes" then the process has begun. If half the information on that screen disappears for awhile, don't worry, that is not a problem even if the Comcast people become alarmed. They just don't know enough about TiVo products. All the information on that screen will return after the activation process has run its course - which could still take quite awhile.

*lpwcomp,* is this your experience as well?


----------



## Pokemon_Dad

Pokemon_Dad said:


> OK, this is so bad it's funny...


It occurred to me yesterday that I should share my Friday post about that clueless Comcast apology letter with @ComcastBill and the @ComcastCares team via Twitter.

Bill replied quickly with "Oh wow... Send me your account number please. This is embarrassing." He asked for the names of the vice presidents signed on the letter, and we exchanged a bit more info on what happened. Bill promised he is "sharing this with leadership and will add compensation" for my troubles.

My last reply: *Thanks! Yes cards r working OK. Main thing for me is not $, it's wasting time on multiple fails. CSRs & techs always blame TiVo. Never true.*

Bill is great...I wonder how long it will be before he burns out. These people are like the Little Dutch Boy with his finger in the ****, except it seems more leaks keep popping open, the **** is poorly built, and nobody's rushing to help.


----------



## Turtleboy

It's funny. It was working, and they did something to kill it.


----------



## Turtleboy

I got a call from Comcast. They are going to send one of their business level technicians out tomorrow - someone who has experience with cablecards and Tivos, and not one of their clueless subcontractors.

They also gave me a 2 hour window and are coming in the evening so I don't have to sit home during the day.

Of course, the whole point is that I was supposed to be able to do this without a truck roll. I installed everything perfectly. I don't need any help installing it. I don't know what he's going to do that I couldn't - except perhaps be able to call someone who has a clue directly.


----------



## Pokemon_Dad

Turtleboy said:


> I don't know what he's going to do that I couldn't - except perhaps be able to call someone who has a clue directly.


That's all he's going to do. There is no good reason why they should have to send someone out for this, but it's happened to me several times already. Comcast must be losing money on every one of these pairings gone wrong, even when the customer doesn't ask for a credit. No way does a truck roll cost Comcast only $20, $28 or whatever they charge for this in your area. And you will not have to pay, just call them to question the charge if it shows up on the bill.


----------



## Turtleboy

Comcast guy is here. I'm trying to tell him to stop futzing and testing my connection and just call in the CableCard numbers. 

Wtf?

It's so clear thats the answer.


----------



## Turtleboy

He won't even look at the CableCard display on my screen.


----------



## lpwcomp

Must be a former CSR. Just following his script.


----------



## Turtleboy

Finally got him to try to call in the cards. They still couldn't turn them on (even though one of them was working before, and didn't stop working until they tried to get the other one to work).

He brought more cable cards, but of course, left them in his truck.


----------



## Beryl

Pokemon_Dad said:


> OK, this is so bad it's funny. We moved recently, and I had a lot of trouble getting our CableCards authorized. Again. Comcast got plenty of feedback from me about this via the automated surveys and several direct conversations. Most of it helpful, I might add.
> 
> So, someone there apparently decided to make it up to me. Today I received an envelope that says "We're Sorry. A special gift from Comcast inside." Inside was a coupon and a form letter expressing apology, auto-signed by VPs of customer care and biz ops. To make it up to me, they're offering a free On Demand movie. The coupon says just "go to Channel 1 or press the On Demand button on your remote".
> 
> Um, hello? Comcast? The problem was you folks couldn't activate CableCards right. In my TiVos. A TiVo does not get Channel 1, and a TiVo remote has no On Demand button. Even my Premier XL doesn't have the On Demand service in the menus yet, if it ever will. Oh, this is rich!


Funny.

You can still use the coupon with the 'free' cable box. You do have one, don't you? It isn't HD but you could suffer through a SD movie if it is free, right? I never purchased a movie on my iPad but the On Demand movies play well there too.


----------



## Turtleboy

Swapping out the cards got it to work. 

The cards weren't defective of course, but whatever they did at the head-end ruined them with effed up data.


----------



## drhankz

Turtleboy said:


> Swapping out the cards got it to work.
> 
> The cards weren't defective of course, but whatever they did at the head-end ruined them with effed up data.


New Cards forced then to SCRAP the OLD Data and this time maybe they entered it correctly :up:


----------



## Pokemon_Dad

Beryl said:


> You can still use the coupon with the 'free' cable box. You do have one, don't you?


 Nope, no cable box here. Never had one, never want one.

If you have only a TiVo, they don't even offer a cable box to you here.


----------



## Bort13

I was told this is the new phone number for Cablecard pairing: 
877 405 2298

also posted here


----------



## Beryl

Pokemon_Dad said:


> If you have only a TiVo, they don't even offer a cable box to you here.


Hmmmm.

Well, I think you are paying for that little SD cable box. I have mine connected to a Vulkano.


----------



## bareyb

drhankz said:


> New Cards forced then to SCRAP the OLD Data and this time maybe they entered it correctly :up:


That's exactly what happened. 99% of the CC problems are caused by people at Comcast who can't type a number into a form.


----------



## morac

bareyb said:


> That's exactly what happened. 99% of the CC problems are caused by people at Comcast who can't type a number into a form.


The remaining 1% can type a number into a form, but don't know how to click "save".


----------



## Pokemon_Dad

Beryl said:


> Hmmmm.
> 
> Well, I think you are paying for that little SD cable box. I have mine connected to a Vulkano.


True, our Digital Preferred includes "Converter And Remote, If Applicable", but we only suffer SD when watching MeTV for Seventies nostalgia. On a TiVo and an HDTV.

I got Comcast to credit and stop all other charges - "Hd Technology Fee", "Additional Hd Outlet", and the first CableCard - after they appeared on the first bill at the new house here.

Just Googled that Vulkano thing, it looks cool!


----------



## Pokemon_Dad

morac said:


> The remaining 1% can type a number into a form, but don't know how to click "save".


Sad but true. I wonder if whoever answers the number Bort13 just posted will be better trained...


----------



## Bort13

Pokemon_Dad said:


> Sad but true. I wonder if whoever answers the number Bort13 just posted will be better trained...


They sounded like they were in Eastern Europe, but they definitely know more than the usual folks I get at the local call center. The second call to that number got a person who paired my cable card correctly.


----------



## bbauman99

I have 2 Series 3 DVRs with Comcast multi-stream cablecards (SA). They were working fine for many months.

This summer, I would "lose" live TV every few days. Rebooting would clear things up until the problem recurred a few days later.

I just get a black screen on all channels.

Any advice?


----------



## bduncan1975

*Take aways from my experience:*
1) If you get a working cable card from the local store, you live a good life.
2) Truck Rolls can install a cable card, but they may not get them set up properly.
3) Only speak to these people when troubleshooting Cablecards: (877) 405-2298

*Here's my story*

I was resisting the move from Analog cable (I know...the dark ages, but my 2x Tivo Series 2 worked great and I was satisfied with the service). About 3 months ago, I received a mailer from Comcast informing me my service was about to be massively reduced (to just BASIC analog cable channels). Obviously unacceptable, but as a true procrastiator, I waited till they actually did what they said they were going to do.

The next week, I decided to go all-in:

[MONDAY]
1) I went to the Comcast store and signed up for a digital package and got their equipment:
* 1 Xfinity box (which uses a red cable card) and 
* 2 PACE boxes (bare bones - everything but HD).
Quickly installed the Xfinity box on my 32" Tube TV so we can watch something other than basic cable. Tivos are essentially worthless now unless I wanna go through the process of using the IR control (UGGH...not an elegant solution) and I'm way to lazy to dive into this.

[SUNDAY]
2) Bought a new 55" LED TV (time for the tube to go...we are getting HD now), and 
3) It was relatively easy to get everything set up. After a few hours, I was no longer a decade behind the times! Now I just had to get the technology working that I had been using for a decade: my Tivo!

[WEDNESDAY]
4) Ordered a Tivo Premiere (lifetime discounted due to my existing subscriptions).

[FRIDAY]
5) My Tivo Premiere arrives.

[SATURDAY]
6) Went to the Comcast store to get my Cablecard. I informed the CSR I needed an M-Card. CSR opens up a cabinet, looks at every cable card in there, and finally gives me a purple card. I ask him if this is an M-Card. His response inspires confidence..."This is everything they gave us"
7) Installed "M-Card" in Tivo...Not recognized. Googling of Mfg P/N on Cablecard indicates this is a Motorola S-Card (they are purple / M-Cards are red).
8) Back to the Comcast store to get the proper Cablecard. Out of about 30 cards, there is only on red card. Take the red pill.
9) Install the new "M-Card" in Tivo...Not recognized. Obviously local store can't help.
10) Time to call Comcast: (800) 266-2278 - Routed to Nashville call center. Explained the situation. They are understanding, but can't send me a Cablecard as they are not authorized to do this yet. Only 2 options:
(a) get card from Comcast store (Next...)
(b) Truck-Roll (I opt for this...scheduled for Monday)

[MONDAY] 
11) Comcast misses appointment, but this is actually my fault as the number they have on file is my old home-phone that I disconneted 2 years ago. I called them, updated my account with the proper number, and rescheduled for Wednesday

[WEDNESDAY]
12) Comcast misses appointment, even though I answered the robo-call confirming. Called Nashville call center and found out the reason: Installer did not have a cable card on truck! Thanks for calling and telling me this Comcast...why did I leave work early again? Rescheduled...earliest they can come is Saturday but they may be able to expedite visit to Thursday.

[THURSDAY]
13) Local tech calls me to schedule appointment. Great...apparently I was expedited! Tech comes out and my wife meets him. He installs cable card and it appears to be working. I decided to keep the Xfinity box so I can watch On Demand stuff.
14) Get home and start watching Tivo...UH OHH! No HD channels! Call the Nashville call center
a) First call: 
CSR: "I'm sorry sir, I can't help you because you have an open service call on Saturday..."
Me: "But it was expedited and they came out today, I don't need the appointment on Saturday..."
CSR: "I'm sorry sir, we can't do anything until after your service call on Saturday..."
b) Second call (with someone who isn't USELESS)
CSR actually listens to me! Looks at my card and realizes the HD channels are not authorized and does everything she can to turn them on and also gives me HBO for 3 months. Some of the non-premiere HD channels start coming in! Great...she says the rest will come in over the next 10 minutes. 
15) 10 minutes later...NOPE. 1 hour later...NOPE! 2 hours later...NOPE! Don't have any more patience for Comcast tonight!

[THURSDAY]
16) Looked at the thread and called this number: (888) 780-8571. Ends up this is in Costa Rica. He runs through some things, asks for the serial number: maybe this is the Cablecard Nirvana center? NOPE...he can't do anything and sends me back to the Nashville call center.
17) Looked at the thread and called this number: (877) 405-2298. Don't know where this number routes, but they answer as the Cablecard Activation Hotline. Sounds promising. I run through the story. She asks me for the Cable card serial number, data number, and a few other things. She tries some things and it doesn't work...BUT....she says she will escalate to Tier 2 support. She goes over the details, gives me a ticket number, and says Tier 2 will call be back within the hour (and it will probably be resolved by then).
18) An hour later, Tier 2 calls me back. He asks if the problem is resolved. Nope. OK...Tier 2 tries some other things and VOILA! Everything works...instantaneously! WOO HOO!


----------



## Corran Horn

It's ludicrous (and infuriating) that Comcast still has problems with CableCards. How many years has it been?!?!?!


----------



## cheitzig

Pokemon_Dad-- you are correct, I have Con:No on my Conditional Access screen. But I haven't gotten the Conditional Address screen in a while-- I have only the channels enabled that I should get, plus the digital versions of those channels (e.g. channel 811 appears to be 1080i version of NBC)

As a side note, can I remove the cable card and re-insert without re-setting up with Comcast? I believe, but I don't know how to tell without removing, that I cannot tune three digit channels without this card. So it would seem that the card is adding value; just not adding as much value as if I subscribed to more digital channels.

Is that accurate-- that by having a cablecard and limited basic gives me three digit and digital local channels? That was my goal (plus, was curious).

--> C



Pokemon_Dad said:


> _Replies to cheitzig and turtleboy cc lpwcomp_
> 
> *cheitzig*, at a certain time each day you may discover some of those additional channels replaced with a blue screen telling you to call your cable company. It's almost like they're teasers. If, as *lpwcomp *suggests, you go into CableCard setup, in the gobbledygook that is the Conditional Access screen you will probably see "Con = no" which means the card is not paired i.e. not activated.
> 
> *turtleboy*, they always blame your TiVo and it's *never* true. CSRs and tech support reps we can speak to seem to never do the pairing right. Only the support people that field techs can reach (a group called "ComOps" in my area, I think) are able to activate cards consistently, and even then they don't seem to know exactly what they're doing on either end. _Always ask for a credit for any truck roll._ They should not have had to come out, and you should not have to pay. I've been credited every time.
> 
> In my experience, on the Conditional Access screen you can actually see "Con=no" change to "Con=yes" _while you or the field tech are on the phone_ activating the card. The average CSR will tell you to just wait, but that they can't stay on the phone to wait with you. From what I've seen, if that field doesn't change right away then they didn't do the pairing correctly.
> 
> It may not be completely activated at that point, but if you see "Con = yes" then the process has begun. If half the information on that screen disappears for awhile, don't worry, that is not a problem even if the Comcast people become alarmed. They just don't know enough about TiVo products. All the information on that screen will return after the activation process has run its course - which could still take quite awhile.
> 
> *lpwcomp,* is this your experience as well?


----------



## Pokemon_Dad

cheitzig said:


> Is that accurate-- that by having a cablecard and limited basic gives me three digit and digital local channels? That was my goal (plus, was curious).


I think if you're getting anything that you wouldn't otherwise be seeing, it will will be blocked after ~5 PM every day. But I'm not certain of this, and the situation with each cable company and region may be a little different.


----------



## ghuido

My Horror Story finally ended yesterday.

For the past 4 months the TIVO HD at my in-laws had a cable card but could not get all the channels. Everyone told in this forum (Thank you) that it was an issue with the rate codes.

This weekend I got a self-intall kit for a cable card and put the new one in after the person at the Customer Service Center told me as I was picking it up that it has all the rate codes correct.

Needless to say, I redid the installation and had the same problem with the 3rd cable card. Thankfully the self install kit gave me some contact numbers that where better than the standard Toll Free CSR person. 

I was able to get to an actual TECH. Amazing. He looked over everthing. Foudn that the cable card Auth Code was MP in teh Conditional Access menu. He went through and found that the rate codes where incorrect. He updated the account to the right rate codes and reping the cable card. BOOM !!! It finally worked. Teh cable card swith over to Auth Code of S and my in-laws finally got all their channels. The TECH even did a follow up call later to see if it was still working. I will say he was a good guy. Now my opinion of the CSR is not good since after 4 months they never set the rate codes right.

Well after 4 months my in-laws finally have a fully funcitoning TIVO HD with all the channels from Comcast. 

Lesson Learn: ALWAYS CHECK THOSE RATE CODES. Even if they tell you they are right.


----------



## Beryl

Hope they gave you credit for the 4 months of partial service. It was Comcast's error.


----------



## ghuido

I'm telling my in-laws to call to get a service credit. They so deserve it.


----------



## clearmoon247

im in need of gettings a cable card for my tivo hd through comcast


----------



## lpwcomp

clearmoon247 said:


> im in need of gettings a cable card for my tivo hd through comcast


Have you called them?


----------



## ghuido

. Here are the steps I follow

Step 1 - Ensure your Comcast Account is set up right by calling Customer Service (God my least favorite step)

Call them an ensure your account has the right package for getting the channels you want. If you don't pay for HD channels you won't be getting them even if you use a cable card. This also leads them to put the right rate codes on your account.

Step 2 - Send email to comcast requesting Self-Install Kit

Best starting point is to send an email to We_Can_Hel​[email protected]​mcast.com

You will need to provide the home phone number for the account. Request that you want to pick up a Self-Install Kit for a Cablecard from your local service center. You can find where your local service center is for comcast by going to - http://www.comcast.com/Corporate/shop/retail/StoreLocator.html

If they don't have self-installs available in your area (Which they should), request a truck roll.

The key point is to request a Type M Cable Card (The Cable Card will say on it that it is M), and ensure that they put in the right Rate codes on your account so that the Cablecard is authorized correctly. They will put the rate codes on the cablecard when you go to pick it up.

Step 3 - Install the cable card on the TIVO and call comcast to Initialize

This is not a problem and there is a lot of documentation online on TIVO website on how to do this. The Comcast Self-install kit also has the Phone number you would call to initialize the card.

One thing, when talking to them and they set up the card it is not an INSTANT process that you will get all your channels sometimes it takes a little bit of time. ASK the person on the phone for the number you should call if there is an issue afterwards. It was a god send to me. I would put it but I don't have it with me right now ... think it started with 1-855 (If someone has it please post it).

Step 4 - Watch TV

Assuming it all worked, you should just sit back now and watch TV.

The most common problem is that you have bad Rate Codes associated to your account or Cable Card and you are not getting the channels you are paying for. You can usually tell if you go to Cable Card -> Conditional Access and see about 10 lines down something that says "AUTH: MP". If succesfull it should say "AUTH: S" for Succesful Authorization.

Hope this helps
Overall it can be an easy process but sometimes can be a royal pain. I've done it three times. The first two where a breeze and the last one was not.


----------



## a68oliver

ghuido said:


> .
> 
> Step 1 - Ensure your Comcast Account is set up right by calling Customer Service (God my least favorite step)
> 
> Call them an ensure your account has the right package for getting the channels you want. If you don't pay for HD channels you won't be getting them even if you use a cable card. This also leads them to put the right rate codes on your account.


I disagree. At least in my market there is no extra charge for HD channels. If you have a cablecard and subscribe to a package, any HD versions of those channels in the package are also available.

However, there is a charge for Comcast provided HD equipment, such as a converter box or DVR. You don't need their converter unless you wish to receive Pay per View or Video on Demand.



ghuido said:


> .
> One thing, when talking to them and they set up the card it is not an INSTANT process that you will get all your channels sometimes it takes a little bit of time. ASK the person on the phone for the number you should call if there is an issue afterwards. It was a god send to me. I would put it but I don't have it with me right now ... think it started with 1-855 (If someone has it please post it).


Also, at least in my market, once the card has the channel map (this may take a few seconds) and they send the HIT to the card, it MAY be instantaneous. I once had a problem with one card losing its authorization and the CSR sent the hit and BAM, the channel came in instantly. YMMV



ghuido said:


> .
> The most common problem is that you have bad Rate Codes associated to your account or Cable Card and you are not getting the channels you are paying for. You can usually tell if you go to Cable Card -> Conditional Access and see about 10 lines down something that says "AUTH: MP". If succesfull it should say "AUTH: S" for Succesful Authorization.


Another very common problem is they key in the wrong pairing data into the computer. Ensure they read back the numbers to you so you can confirm they match.


----------



## morac

a68oliver said:


> Another very common problem is they key in the wrong pairing data into the computer. Ensure they read back the numbers to you so you can confirm they match.


Another somewhat common issue is they back out of the pairing screen instead of saving, so they don't save the pairing info.


----------



## ghuido

a68oliver said:


> I disagree. At least in my market there is no extra charge for HD channels. If you have a cablecard and subscribe to a package, any HD versions of those channels in the package are also available.
> 
> However, there is a charge for Comcast provided HD equipment, such as a converter box or DVR. You don't need their converter unless you wish to receive Pay per View or Video on Demand.


Yeah, i did not spell that out right. More like make sure you have a package that gets you the channels you want. For me it is digital preferred. Which gets me the HD channels I want to see.

once had a friend that did all the steps and only had Basic on his Service Plan. he kept asking me why he could not get the channels through his cable card. Once I figured it out, .. well .. frustrating.

Also, make sure your plan has certain services on it. The only problem is some people have this and some don't. Services/Billing are a little wacky across the states.

- Digital Preferred A/O
- HD Technology Fee


----------



## slowbiscuit

No HD tech fee here in the ATL if you don't use their boxes, and it is a complete crock that they charge this for Cablecard-only users in some areas.


----------



## ghuido

slowbiscuit said:


> No HD tech fee here in the ATL if you don't use their boxes, and it is a complete crock that they charge this for Cablecard-only users in some areas.


I'll have to check a little more. I used to have a box before I switched over to TIVO HD's. Maybe I never connected the two.

Anybody else have the The $9.25 HD Technology Fee if they don't havea comcast provided Cable box in their house.


----------



## lpwcomp

slowbiscuit said:


> No HD tech fee here in the ATL if you don't use their boxes, and it is a complete crock that they charge this for Cablecard-only users in some areas.


I have an SD digital box and two CableCARDed TiVos. About 6 months ago, they switched from charging me $3/mo for two CableCARDs to $17/mo(2 @ $8.50 each) for "Digital Service". They are crediting me $5/mo(2 x $2.50 "Customer Owned Equipment Credit")

When I got my Premiere in Feb, I thought the FCC self-install mandate was already in effect, so I complained vigorously about not being able to self-install the CableCARD. I guess this prompted them to re-examine my account, and *boom*, change in charging.

If you are not being charged for multiple digital access, keep a low profile.


----------



## ghuido

Ah ... the crazy Comcast Billing Merry Go Round continues ... sometimes I should just be happy it works and the S.O. is not upset b/c her Real Housewives did not record.


----------



## davewalls

In Philly, I'm getting billed by Crapcast for my 3 Cablecards (2 SS, 1MS) $9.25 each for the A/O. 

Is this typical, or is there a way to argue this? This doesn't sound right to me...


----------



## danjw1

davewalls said:


> In Philly, I'm getting billed by Crapcast for my 3 Cablecards (2 SS, 1MS) $9.25 each for the A/O.
> 
> Is this typical, or is there a way to argue this? This doesn't sound right to me...


You should be getting the first CableCard for free. The others you can be billed for, as for the price should be $1.50. If you are not using any Comcast set top boxes, you should also be getting a credit on your bill for that. References:

http://customer.comcast.com/Pages/FAQViewer.aspx?Guid=5993d5c8-c8a4-44f7-96f4-def06cced0db

http://www.comcast.com/equipmentpolicy/

Do you have a Series 3? That is the only reason to have 2 S-Cards, instead of 1 M-card. The only charge you should see for a FIRST CableCard in a device is an "outlet" fee for that device. The outlet fee should not be charged for the first device. Also, make sure they credit your account for any past over billing.


----------



## slowbiscuit

No, $1.50 is NOT the normal price for additional cards. The normal price is the A/O fee, minus the new card credit (around $6 to $6.50 net).

Those areas that are charging $1.50 for extra cards are incorrectly applying the 'Tivo extra card in same outlet' fee to them if they are truly extra outlets (i.e. not second card in same box). Great for those areas, but definitely not the standard for most.

Dave if you have two single stream cards, you should only get charged $1.50 for the second one assuming it's in an S3. I would call and get that corrected. For the M-card, you'll get hit with the A/O fee.


----------



## tmesser

I just got my latest bill and the Customer Owned Equipment credit of $2.50 per CableCARD has disappeared. Naturally, I called Comcast and the person who answered doesn't know anything about their Customer Owned Equipment Policy.

God, I hate this company.

ETA: The rep called me back and said she was giving me TWO $2.50 credits, even though I have THREE cards (2 in TiVos, 1 in a TV) and I was previously getting THREE credits. "Well, we're only charging you for the two CableCARDs" - which really means that I'm only getting charged for two additional outlets. I said "that's because the first card is included in the first digital outlet." She grudgingly gave me the third credit.

I really hope this is a one-time billing error and that I don't have to go through this BS again next month.


----------



## hybucket

I foolishly called Comcast yesterday to complain about a $4 increase in my bill for no apparent reason (the CSR eventually removed the charge), but somehow got into a discussion with the CSR about cable cards and HD. Amazingly, I controlled myself while dealing with this really nice lady in Chelmsford, MA, who knew ABSOLUTELY NOTHING about Comcast pricing. She INSISTED that, in order for me to get HD on another outlet in my home, there was an extra $8.95 charge for a technician to go to the pole and BRING in a special cable to allow HD to get to my TV!!!! When I explained to her that I had an existing cable connection plugged into my HDTV and was ALREADY getting an HD signal from all the local stations FROM THE CABLE, she told me that just wasn't possible. That's when I said, "Thanks for your time---bye now."


----------



## drhankz

hybucket said:


> I foolishly called Comcast yesterday to complain about a $4 increase in my bill for no apparent reason (the CSR eventually removed the charge), but somehow got into a discussion with the CSR about cable cards and HD. Amazingly, I controlled myself while dealing with this really nice lady in Chelmsford, MA, who knew ABSOLUTELY NOTHING about Comcast pricing. She INSISTED that, in order for me to get HD on another outlet in my home, there was an extra $8.95 charge for a technician to go to the pole and BRING in a special cable to allow HD to get to my TV!!!! When I explained to her that I had an existing cable connection plugged into my HDTV and was ALREADY getting an HD signal from all the local stations FROM THE CABLE, she told me that just wasn't possible. That's when I said, "Thanks for your time---bye now."


SOMEBODY that bad would have me writing a serious letter to Comcast Management. Of course who is to blame?

Comcast for hiring someone like that?
or
Comcast for not training them?


----------



## hybucket

drhankz said:


> SOMEBODY that bad would have me writing a serious letter to Comcast Management. Of course who is to blame?
> 
> Comcast for hiring someone like that?
> or
> Comcast for not training them?


As I mentioned, she was really very nice...just COMPLETELY oblivious. If it had been a big issue, I would have asked for either a supervisor, or for customer retention. I started going into why they were charging me for a cable card that they are NOT supposed to charge for, but she gave me the spiel that others have given me, so I didn't persue it when I realized she was brain dead.
A friendly CSR at Comcast once told me they train for up to three months before they are even allowed near a phone. If you've taken a look at a Comcast bill recently, you know that it would take a Philadelphia lawyer to figure it all out, and even they'd have a problem with it. Even the most experienced CSRs usually have to ask someone if you give them a question that's beyond them (like, most of them!). Comcast seems to think that the majority of their customers are complete idiots when it comes to tekkie stuff, and I'm sure that most callers that she gives that "technician on a pole" talk to, would believe it.


----------



## danjw1

tmesser said:


> I just got my latest bill and the Customer Owned Equipment credit of $2.50 per CableCARD has disappeared. Naturally, I called Comcast and the person who answered doesn't know anything about their Customer Owned Equipment Policy.
> 
> God, I hate this company.
> 
> ETA: The rep called me back and said she was giving me TWO $2.50 credits, even though I have THREE cards (2 in TiVos, 1 in a TV) and I was previously getting THREE credits. "Well, we're only charging you for the two CableCARDs" - which really means that I'm only getting charged for two additional outlets. I said "that's because the first card is included in the first digital outlet." She grudgingly gave me the third credit.
> 
> I really hope this is a one-time billing error and that I don't have to go through this BS again next month.


My experience is that you should be fine, as long as you don't make any more changes to your account. Once they get it right, it stays right, at least until another change comes along.


----------



## danjw1

drhankz said:


> Comcast for not training them?


That is who is to blame and why they should be blamed. Comcast doesn't do proper training for their CSRs. They also contract out installs to companies that don't know what they heck they are doing when it comes to CableCards.


----------



## a68oliver

danjw1 said:


> My experience is that you should be fine, as long as you don't make any more changes to your account. Once they get it right, it stays right, at least until another change comes along.


I wish I could agree with you, but I can't. In my market, I got billing errors corrected a couple of different times and then a month or two later, the error would resurface.

I was told an auditing computer would flag my account and send it off to a rep to examine. The rep would rubber stamp the correction suggested by the computer. So then I was back with an incorrect bill.

YMMV


----------



## hybucket

a68oliver said:


> I wish I could agree with you, but I can't. In my market, I got billing errors corrected a couple of different times and then a month or two later, the error would resurface.
> 
> I was told an auditing computer would flag my account and send it off to a rep to examine. The rep would rubber stamp the correction suggested by the computer. So then I was back with an incorrect bill.
> 
> YMMV


What amazes me about Comcast and its CSRs and pricing is that the stories are so different from consumers and by market as well. You'd think, as someone said way at the beginning of this thread, that, by now, they'd have this cable card/HD thing all figured out by now, but it seems to vary so much depending on what CSR you talk to. And because, in most markets, Comcast is pretty much a monopoly, they've gotten away with it for years with no signs of it getting any better. Even contacts with their Customer Retention department are a joke, because they all know that there is no where else for the customer to turn. It is, in most cases, a losing fight. There - I've ranted and I feel better...kinda.


----------



## danjw1

hybucket said:


> What amazes me about Comcast and its CSRs and pricing is that the stories are so different from consumers and by market as well. You'd think, as someone said way at the beginning of this thread, that, by now, they'd have this cable card/HD thing all figured out by now, but it seems to vary so much depending on what CSR you talk to. And because, in most markets, Comcast is pretty much a monopoly, they've gotten away with it for years with no signs of it getting any better. Even contacts with their Customer Retention department are a joke, because they all know that there is no where else for the customer to turn. It is, in most cases, a losing fight. There - I've ranted and I feel better...kinda.


One of the issues is that they have all different rules they must follow in different areas. I am certainly not apologizing for them, they need to train their staff better. But, they don't have boiler plate agreements they get with different municipalities to provide their services, they are all a little different. So, two people in two cities that are near each other, may well have different fees. That said if they had a better billing system, it wouldn't be as big a deal. The billing system should kick out any human errors. Just let it know the rules by address ranges. But, since the billing system seems to tend to give Comcast fees that they aren't supposed to get, I don't think they have any intention of upgrading it.


----------



## MC Hammer

danjw1 said:


> One of the issues is that they have all different rules they must follow in different areas. I am certainly not apologizing for them, they need to train their staff better. But, they don't have boiler plate agreements they get with different municipalities to provide their services, they are all a little different. So, two people in two cities that are near each other, may well have different fees. That said if they had a better billing system, it wouldn't be as big a deal. The billing system should kick out any human errors. Just let it know the rules by address ranges. But, since the billing system seems to tend to give Comcast fees that they aren't supposed to get, I don't think they have any intention of upgrading it.


Comcast actually uses two of the best billing systems available. It all boils down to CSR error or ineptitude and there's nothing you can do to fix that.


----------



## a68oliver

MC Hammer said:


> Comcast actually uses two of the best billing systems available. It all boils down to CSR error or ineptitude and there's nothing you can do to fix that.


I have a friend who is a former Comcast emplyee. He was telling me that he was looking over a CSR's shoulder and noting that there are two different databases for billing and something else (don't remember what the second one was for, probably equipment and/or authorizations), and the fields don't always match. So there is no corresponding field in the other database. This must lead to some major errors when the CSR tries to fix things.


----------



## MC Hammer

a68oliver said:


> I have a friend who is a former Comcast emplyee. He was telling me that he was looking over a CSR's shoulder and noting that there are two different databases for billing and something else (don't remember what the second one was for, probably equipment and/or authorizations), and the fields don't always match. So there is no corresponding field in the other database. This must lead to some major errors when the CSR tries to fix things.


Partially, correct. Each customer is only in one billing system based on regional market location. However, there is a secondary system that the customer is in (think of this one as an "equipment database") and, you're correct, they values from one system to the other don't always match up.


----------



## tmesser

Has anyone else noticed that Comcast's CableCARD FAQs still say that a tech is required for installation?



> Can I install the CableCARD into my TiVo Series 3 HD by myself?
> 
> To ensure that your installation is performed accurately, a technician is required to install and activate the CableCARDs. Please call 1-800-COMCAST (2662278) to set up an installation appointment.


Should I be complaining to the FCC about this?


----------



## a68oliver

I noticed that the Comcast How Much Will I Be Charged to Use a Cablecard FAQ has also been rewritten. It now says the charge for a 2nd card on the same outlet is $1.50.

I have always been charged $1.99 for my 2nd card in my S3 OLED. As of 9/1, I was still being charged $1.99 and not the new $1.50. Perhaps my October bill will have a new charge.

http://customer.comcast.com/Pages/F...5c8-c8a4-44f7-96f4-def06cced0db&fss=cablecard


----------



## lpwcomp

tmesser said:


> Has anyone else noticed that Comcast's CableCARD FAQs still say that a tech is required for installation?
> 
> Should I be complaining to the FCC about this?


I noticed this too. I sent them feedback about it.

Want a laugh? Look at bullets 2 and 4 on this page.


----------



## akc

Just an experience from Comcast in MD (Baltimore City) - 

We got two new Tivo Premieres and I went to the local office to pick up the M-Cards to install them myself. It's so easy to do - not scheduling an installer. Well, sounded great at least.

Let me say in summary that the Tivos are up within 48 hours of me taking them out of the box so I'm pleased but I wish I had asked a few more questions first. We have a Premiere XL in the house already with a functioning Mcard that was put in by an installer in early '11 - no problem there.

So, at the local office, I ask for the cards, the woman raises her eyebrows and disappears. Comes back with two Motorola Cipher cards in their little plastic packages. She writes down the serial numbers on a piece of paper, and hands them to me. I sign some comcast sheet and leave with nothing but the two cards. I ask if there is anything more (install kit, paper, anything?), nope. Seems easy enough though and I'm pretty psyched. Actually getting through the office here in Baltimore City in less than an hour is a huge victory!

That night, I go to set them up and get through everything with no problem. (I had done Guided Set up for each already). Go to activate the card and the trouble starts. 

First, there are new call center hours for activating a card - they are 8 AM to 1 AM EST. Bummer. Understandable, but still a bummer.

So, trying again in the AM. The first card couldn't be activated by the techs on dedicated activation line - they had to pass me up to the level 2 TSRs (in New Jersey, they said) who was able to pair the card and the Tivo. All seemed good but I still couldn't receive the HD channels that were digital "extended" or my premium channels. We agreed that they might come in "later" and I'd call back.

Set up the 2nd Tivo and M-Card. That one was able to be activated locally but had the same issue. I could see the HD versions of the basic channels but not anything beyond that. So, now I knew this wasn't a card issue, it was a signal issue.

LONG STORY short - after a few more calls, several hours of trying to troubleshoot this, countless times of "sending signal to the card again," I end up going up the customer service chain at the end of the 2nd day where they finally realize that the cards were never authorized/activated on the Comcast side. So normally they would be authorized by Comcast, given to me, then activated when in my Tivo and my cable package would be applied. These were just dumb cards that had no ability to connect to Comcast. I could see the channels b/c they were just a cable pass through, not actually being sent via signal to the M-card. The tech apologized and said they should have realized earlier that the data fields in the cards were blank in areas where it normally had Comcast information - should have tipped them off. (Yes, I said gritting my teeth, it should have tipped you off HOURS ago!)

*FORTUNATELY* I had a previously-scheduled Comcast service visit today (1 day after all the Mcard attempts) for phone issues b/c we have Triple Play. I was able to have them bring two new M-cards. 

I swapped out the cards ("Austin," the tech watched and said he hadn't seen the "new" Tivos so he was glad that I knew what I was doing), called the number and activated them and all were working fine within 5 minutes. 

Quite an anti-climactic end to the tale but a good outcome! SO glad I spent my Sunday trying to figure out what was going on with the other cards!

Anyway, I'm not sure what I could have done to avoid the situation because I would have assumed they'd give me M-cards that would be ready to go. I should have perhaps known because when I asked if there was any installation instructions or even a piece of paper, the CSR at the Comcast Office said, "Honey, I don't know. I hope you know how to use these things because I sure don't!"

Guess I'm just passing it on - can provide more details to anyone who's interested. I wish I had my Sunday back but now we're happily zipping along. Had the cards been good to go from the beginning, it would have been an absolutely painless process.


----------



## StrynBean

akc, I am having the same problems with an M-Card put in my S3. I get every channel except for the permium ones (HBO, etc)

I called 3 times last night and all I got was "I sent a signal, wait 30 min" and still nothing.

So, when I call or go by Comcast (I have to get a second card because I didn't realize I needed 2 for the S3) what would you suggest I tell them?

I can't believe they still can't get their s#%& together on these cards!


----------



## Beryl

StrynBean said:


> akc, I am having the same problems with an M-Card put in my S3. I get every channel except for the permium ones (HBO, etc)
> 
> I called 3 times last night and all I got was "I sent a signal, wait 30 min" and still nothing.


One of the codes is not right in their database. They can send a million signals and replace the card but until they correct it, you won't get the premium channels. At least that is my experience.


----------



## akc

Yes, @Beryl is right. In my situation, there were no "host" codes which are pre-activated on their side in order to designate it as a card on the Comcast network - it's different than the "host ID" which you can see on our end. 

I wouldn't go to the office. Call and demand a free truck roll ASAP. Tell them to be sure they bring a new card. 

And, if you can, have the technician go through their "inside" folks to add the card to your account and apply the rate codes, then activate the card.

It took 3 min per TiVo when this happened, as opposed to my five hours of troubleshooting with phone customer service, arguing that it wasn't a faulty card but had to be a code in their database. Especially when I had the same thing happen on both cards!

I don't think the office folks know much about the M cards - but I wasn't paying for an install truck roll ($18 here). I was inconvenienced for sure but I got the truck roll for their tech in 24 hours with no charge AND they gave me a $25 credit for my inconvenience!

Good luck!


----------



## Beryl

akc said:


> there were no "host" codes which are pre-activated on their side in order to designate it as a card on the Comcast network - it's different than the "host ID" which you can see on our end.


Yeah. The 'host' code was different than what they designate in their DB. I think they actually needed the 'data' code. So irritating because I can't figure out why it is not a procedure that can be documented and easily implemented.


----------



## danjw1

StrynBean said:


> akc, I am having the same problems with an M-Card put in my S3. I get every channel except for the permium ones (HBO, etc)
> 
> I called 3 times last night and all I got was "I sent a signal, wait 30 min" and still nothing.
> 
> So, when I call or go by Comcast (I have to get a second card because I didn't realize I needed 2 for the S3) what would you suggest I tell them?
> 
> I can't believe they still can't get their s#%& together on these cards!


1. File a complaint with the FCC: http://www.fcc.gov/complaints

2. Go to: http://www.comcast.com/customers/feedback/default.cspx and tell them about the problem you are having. Mention that you filed a complaint. Others have said tweeting them works too, so you may want to try that.

3. Wait for a call back, e-mail.

The most likely problem is that they didn't properly enter the "Data" field. Did you use the dedicated Comcast CableCard Activation number: 877-405-2298?


----------



## hoosincharlotte

What a thread! Haven't been able to browse all the postings, but was wondering if someone would be so kind as to let me know if my Comcast is trying to screw me over. The digital migration is about to occur and our Series 2 dual tuner is about to become obsolete. RIP. Obviously can't live without the TIVO and the season passes (without which we'd never watch TV). So, looks like I'm forced to upgrade to a Premiere with a M-stream cableCARD.

We have one HD cable box for on demand already in one room, looking to replace the current TIVO in the other room. We have a HD cable box there, but I'm thinking replace that box and the Series 2 with a Premiere and cableCARD, and save some of that $8/month charge for the HD box. I call comcast and they tell me a HD M-Stream cableCARD would be $8/month. Is that what others have experience in terms of price? I thought they had to provide them or something like that for a reduced price, i.e. $1.50.month from the website. Am I missing something?


----------



## Atomic Taco

hoosincharlotte said:


> What a thread! Haven't been able to browse all the postings, but was wondering if someone would be so kind as to let me know if my Comcast is trying to screw me over. The digital migration is about to occur and our Series 2 dual tuner is about to become obsolete. RIP. Obviously can't live without the TIVO and the season passes (without which we'd never watch TV). So, looks like I'm forced to upgrade to a Premiere with a M-stream cableCARD.
> 
> We have one HD cable box for on demand already in one room, looking to replace the current TIVO in the other room. We have a HD cable box there, but I'm thinking replace that box and the Series 2 with a Premiere and cableCARD, and save some of that $8/month charge for the HD box. I call comcast and they tell me a HD M-Stream cableCARD would be $8/month. Is that what others have experience in terms of price? I thought they had to provide them or something like that for a reduced price, i.e. $1.50.month from the website. Am I missing something?


http://customer.comcast.com/Pages/FAQViewer.aspx?Guid=5993d5c8-c8a4-44f7-96f4-def06cced0db


----------



## danjw1

hoosincharlotte said:


> What a thread! Haven't been able to browse all the postings, but was wondering if someone would be so kind as to let me know if my Comcast is trying to screw me over. The digital migration is about to occur and our Series 2 dual tuner is about to become obsolete. RIP. Obviously can't live without the TIVO and the season passes (without which we'd never watch TV). So, looks like I'm forced to upgrade to a Premiere with a M-stream cableCARD.
> 
> We have one HD cable box for on demand already in one room, looking to replace the current TIVO in the other room. We have a HD cable box there, but I'm thinking replace that box and the Series 2 with a Premiere and cableCARD, and save some of that $8/month charge for the HD box. I call comcast and they tell me a HD M-Stream cableCARD would be $8/month. Is that what others have experience in terms of price? I thought they had to provide them or something like that for a reduced price, i.e. $1.50.month from the website. Am I missing something?


If you get rid of the HD box from Comcast, you will also get a credit to your account that varies by location. You can find out what you should expect here. The $8 fee is for an additional outlet fee. That would only be assessed if you have a second device. The Premiere doesn't currently support on demand, though Comcast and Tivo are working on making that happen.


----------



## hoosincharlotte

danjw1 - thank you, that makes sense. I called them back and they confirmed what you posted. They did say the M-stream cableCARD was not available to get from the local customer care center and only a technician had them available, but it would cost $29.95 to have them install it. Doesn't that violate the FCC guidelines? (www fcc gov/guides/cablecard-know-your-rights - can't post links) I want to make sure I am reading that right before I call them out on the fee.


----------



## danjw1

hoosincharlotte said:


> danjw1 - thank you, that makes sense. I called them back and they confirmed what you posted. They did say the M-stream cableCARD was not available to get from the local customer care center and only a technician had them available, but it would cost $29.95 to have them install it. Doesn't that violate the FCC guidelines? (www fcc gov/guides/cablecard-know-your-rights - can't post links) I want to make sure I am reading that right before I call them out on the fee.


What they told you should not be true. They are required to supply you with a CableCard install kit. This should include the CableCard, coax cable and an instruction sheet. This has been true since early August, since Comcast had allowed self installs of their boxes. If it isn't way out of the way, you can go to an office and ask, if they don't have them, then Comcast needs to be able to send you a kit. Others have posted they have been able to get the kit from their local offices. You might want to take your Comcast box with you so you can turn it in at the same time. These days the only cards they should have are the M-Cards. I would wait to deprecate your current Tivo, until you have the new one up and working. The Techs, even on the special number bellow are often under trained. :-(

If they want to just give you the CableCard and not a kit, you should be fine, since I am sure you have the cable already. They have a special number for CableCard Activation it is: 877-405-2298. That number would be on the instructions.

And once everything is done, file a complaint with the FCC about how they gave you wrong information.


----------



## cyphonix

I recently picked up a (Cisco) M-card to install into my Premiere Elite. I'm having the same problem with Comcast as described on this thread (no channels beyond "basic" local channels). If I need the data number (not the host number), does anyone know which screen I would find that on (or if that would definitively be my problem)?

Thanks much.
- Matt


----------



## lpwcomp

cyphonix said:


> I recently picked up a (Cisco) M-card to install into my Premiere Elite. I'm having the same problem with Comcast as described on this thread (no channels beyond "basic" local channels). If I need the data number (not the host number), does anyone know which screen I would find that on (or if that would definitively be my problem)?
> 
> Thanks much.
> - Matt


Unless they altered it for the Elite, from TiVo Central:

Settings & Messages->Settings->Remote, CableCARD, & Devices
->CableCARD Decoder->CableCARD options (for installers)
->CableCARD Menu->CableCARD(tm) Pairing


----------



## WhiskeyTango

Apparantly Comcast killed my card. I called their pairing hotline to have the card re-paired after replacing the HDD. The screen showed Acquiring Channel Information. I was told it was the firmware update on the card and should take 45 minutes.

An hour and a half later I got an error that the info could not be gathered. Then the screen went gray and I lost all of my digital channels (no analog left).


----------



## WhiskeyTango

WhiskeyTango said:


> Apparantly Comcast killed my card. I called their pairing hotline to have the card re-paired after replacing the HDD. The screen showed Acquiring Channel Information. I was told it was the firmware update on the card and should take 45 minutes.
> 
> An hour and a half later I got an error that the info could not be gathered. Then the screen went gray and I lost all of my digital channels (no analog left).


So Comcast calls me yesterday and leaves a message saying they messed something up on their end and it looks like the card is properly paired now. Not sure how that's possible since I took the card out of the Tivo 4 days ago.


----------



## morac

WhiskeyTango said:


> So Comcast calls me yesterday and leaves a message saying they messed something up on their end and it looks like the card is properly paired now. Not sure how that's possible since I took the card out of the Tivo 4 days ago.


My guess is that they entered the wrong numbers, figured that out and corrected it. There's no way for Comcast to know if pairing worked (or even if you have the card installed) since the box doesn't talk to Comcast.


----------



## Soapm

danjw1 said:


> That is who is to blame and why they should be blamed. Comcast doesn't do proper training for their CSRs. They also contract out installs to companies that don't know what they heck they are doing when it comes to CableCards.


Thinking an additional drop is needed from the pole to provide HD isn't a training issue. I'm a supervisor in customer and know there are just some people not cut out for a technical job and this person is clearly one of them. You can train them until they retire but if they aren't technically minded then all the teaching will be in vain.

Somethings in service shouldn't have to be taught, common sense has to kick in at some point or perhaps the person would do better supersizing...


----------



## Soapm

Beryl said:


> One of the codes is not right in their database. They can send a million signals and replace the card but until they correct it, you won't get the premium channels. At least that is my experience.


Bingo!!! After sending the signal doesn't work the first couple of times it proves the definition of insanity to keep sending it expecting different results. With mine I finally got a guy who deleted the card from the system then built it back in from scratch and everything worked fine.

They should make this a standard step, just delete the card and add it back again this time making sure all the numbers are correct. How hard is that???


----------



## wackymann

I had to call back like 5 times before I found a guy that knew what he was doing. His name was David, and he calmly walked through all of the proper steps, asked me for the pairing codes, and it was all working in less than 5 minutes. The other people were obviously confused and rushing to get me off the phone by just telling me that they would "send a signal" and to call back in 45 minutes if it wasn't working. Translation: "I don't know what's going on, so call back later and hopefully you'll get somebody who does."


----------



## morac

I think some phone techs simply don't want to deal with pairing cards.

I needed to get a card paired recently so I called the cableCARD activation hotline. The person on the other end seemed nice enough, but when I told him I needed a card paired he put me on hold briefly and then told me his manager said he can't pair cards and to forward me to a special card pairing number. That number was disconnected.

Take two, I called the main support number and spoke to a woman. I asked to get a card paired and she told me she could not do so (I know that's false but whatever) and told me I needed to be forwarded to the cableCARD activation hotline (the number I had tried originally). Once forwarded, the person I spoke to got everything paired within a few minutes.

Why some phone reps refuse to pair cards is beyond me. Maybe they're just lazy. I really wish there was a way of reporting those reps to Comcast.


----------



## danjw1

morac said:


> Why some phone reps refuse to pair cards is beyond me. Maybe they're just lazy. I really wish there was a way of reporting those reps to Comcast.


There is their twitter accounts at: @comcastcares and @ComcastBill

Also there is a form on their website: http://www.comcast.com/customers/feedback/default.cspx

And it doesn't hurt to file a complaint with the FCC: http://www.fcc.gov/complaints

As I remember it, they do offer you a chance to give feedback once they end the call.


----------



## morac

danjw1 said:


> There is their twitter accounts at: @comcastcares and @ComcastBill
> 
> Also there is a form on their website: http://www.comcast.com/customers/feedback/default.cspx
> 
> And it doesn't hurt to file a complaint with the FCC: http://www.fcc.gov/complaints
> 
> As I remember it, they do offer you a chance to give feedback once they end the call.


That only helps if the person you are speaking to gives you their operator ID and/or name. Some do, some don't. Many that do blurt it out so fast it's impossible to understand or they won't give you the entire ID. Without the ID, there's no way to finger the bad reps and praise the good ones.

As for the feedback at the end of the call, the way that works is that they call the number associated with your account about 15 minutes after you hang up. That means you not only need to be home, but need to stick around for 15 minutes to wait for the feedback call. In my case, the last time I tried it when I answered the phone I ended up with nothing but a dial tone. That happened twice. I don't know if it's on their end or mine (I have Ooma), but it didn't work.


----------



## hoosincharlotte

Anyone else been told by Comcast that their M-stream card does not support the HD steam to use in the premiere? Just got the premiere and went to exchange my old HD box for a card and join the new century only to find out I have to get the card in addition to my HD box for 8.50 more a month. Is my local office screwing with me?


----------



## drhankz

hoosincharlotte said:


> Anyone else been told by Comcast that their M-stream card does not support the HD steam to use in the premiere?


That is the most *nonsensical* I have heard.

It works fine in my premiere


----------



## hoosincharlotte

drhankz said:


> That is the most *nonsensical* I have heard.
> 
> It works fine in my premiere


They told me they stopped carrying the HD m-stream card a couple months ago (when the self install was mandated). I'm flabbergasted. 4 days without TIVO with the digital switch, going through withdrawal...


----------



## drhankz

hoosincharlotte said:


> They told me they stopped carrying the HD m-stream card a couple months ago (when the self install was mandated). I'm flabbergasted. 4 days without TIVO with the digital switch, going through withdrawal...


The heck with SELF INSTALL - get a truck roll going.

It is *Illegal* to not provide Cable Cards.


----------



## hoosincharlotte

drhankz said:


> The heck with SELF INSTALL - get a truck roll going.
> 
> It is *Illegal* to not provide Cable Cards.


The 29.99 they want to charge is so hard to agree to


----------



## hoosincharlotte

phone reps and his supervisor say the service location is wrong. Who knows at this point, they are tracking down a HD m-stream card for me right now.


----------



## drhankz

hoosincharlotte said:


> The 29.99 they want to charge is so hard to agree to


That is NOTHING Compared to your TiVo Subscription Fee.

Get use to PAYING


----------



## wackymann

There really aren't very many single stream cards floating around any more. Any cablecard they can find should be fine. It doesn't have to be "HD". I don't even think there is such a thing.


----------



## drhankz

hoosincharlotte said:


> phone reps and his supervisor say the service location is wrong. Who knows at this point, they are tracking down a HD m-stream card for me right now.


Where is Comcast in Charlotte?

That is Charter Country


----------



## drhankz

wackymann said:


> There really aren't very many single stream cards floating around any more. Any cablecard they can find should be fine. It doesn't have to be "HD". I don't even think there is such a thing.


Yes - there are *NO HD* Cable Cards.

Yet another lie Mr. *hoosincharlotte* is being fed by Customer Service


----------



## hoosincharlotte

drhankz said:


> Where is Comcast in Charlotte?
> 
> That is Charter Country


Was in Charlotte, now in Charleston, should have chosen a username that wasn't location based!

I'm so fed up with Comcast, if ATT Uverse supported TIVO, I'd have switched years ago.


----------



## Atomic Taco

hoosincharlotte said:


> The 29.99 they want to charge is so hard to agree to


http://customer.comcast.com/Pages/FAQViewer.aspx?Guid=5993d5c8-c8a4-44f7-96f4-def06cced0db


----------



## Beryl

hoosincharlotte said:


> Anyone else been told by Comcast that their M-stream card does not support the HD steam to use in the premiere? Just got the premiere and went to exchange my old HD box for a card and join the new century only to find out I have to get the card in addition to my HD box for 8.50 more a month. Is my local office screwing with me?





drhankz said:


> That is the most nonsensical I have heard.
> 
> It works fine in my premiere


Agreed. My old M-card that was working fine in my HD now works fine in my Premiere. They are confused. Call back and get a supervisor and if you get the nonsense from the supervisor, get a manager. That is what I did and it all worked out - no truck roll.


----------



## a68oliver

Atomic Taco said:


> http://customer.comcast.com/Pages/FAQViewer.aspx?Guid=5993d5c8-c8a4-44f7-96f4-def06cced0db


I think hoosincharlotte was referring to the charge for the truck roll, and not the charge for the cablecard.


----------



## Atomic Taco

a68oliver said:


> I think hoosincharlotte was referring to the charge for the truck roll, and not the charge for the cablecard.


I see, gotta read between the lines. But that link is quite handy; many reps seem to think the charge for cards is different than what's listed there.


----------



## danjw1

hoosincharlotte said:


> They told me they stopped carrying the HD m-stream card a couple months ago (when the self install was mandated). I'm flabbergasted. 4 days without TIVO with the digital switch, going through withdrawal...


There are lies and there are damn lies. That one is the later. Either they don't know what they are talking about or they are trying to screw you. Ignore what they said. The one thing you can't do is get any on demand content. Comcast is supposed to be working with Tivo to get that working, but that is likely just for the Premiere models.


----------



## hoosincharlotte

danjw1 said:


> There are lies and there are damn lies. That one is the later. Either they don't know what they are talking about or they are trying to screw you. Ignore what they said. The one thing you can't do is get any on demand content. Comcast is supposed to be working with Tivo to get that working, but that is likely just for the Premiere models.


Thanks for the confirmation. For once the phone reps knew something.


----------



## hoosincharlotte

Finally got someone who had a clue, headed to get my cableCARD and hopefully will have the premiere up and running tonight at sometime!


----------



## drhankz

hoosincharlotte said:


> Finally got someone who had a clue, headed to get my cableCARD and hopefully will have the premiere up and running tonight at sometime!


Don't BET on it.

Getting the Cable Card only gets you to the NEXT STEP.

*PAIRING *


----------



## Soapm

morac said:


> I think some phone techs simply don't want to deal with pairing cards.
> 
> </snip>
> 
> Why some phone reps refuse to pair cards is beyond me. Maybe they're just lazy. I really wish there was a way of reporting those reps to Comcast.


If what you're calling is the cable card pairing hot line then what they're refusing to do is their job. That's the only reason they're there, to pair cable cards.

Must be nice to get a check for NOT doing your job...


----------



## Soapm

drhankz said:


> Don't BET on it.
> 
> Getting the Cable Card only gets you to the NEXT STEP.
> 
> *PAIRING *


The voice of hope...


----------



## morac

Soapm said:


> If what you're calling is the cable card pairing hot line then what they're refusing to do is their job. That's the only reason they're there, to pair cable cards.
> 
> Must be nice to get a check for NOT doing your job...


Technically it's the activation line, as they also activate cable boxes. I agree though that they're either intentionally not doing their job or not qualified to do their job. Either way they shouldn't be there.


----------



## hoosincharlotte

Got the card, called and got the card activated from the 877 number, took all of 6 minutes to get a picture after the card firmware updated. So far, so good on getting the tivo up and running!


----------



## todd_j_derr

Argh - well between an hour going out to comcast's office to pick up the card plus probably at least that long talking to 3 different techs, and still no luck, a truck roll isn't sounding so bad anymore. This is pretty ridiculous.


----------



## todd_j_derr

This morning i got a call from Comcast at 10am saying that "engineering has fixed the problem"... not quite, but it was closer. last night I was getting OOB messages but "Con: No" and no channel list. This morning, I was happy to see "Con: Yes" but still no channel list even after waiting ~30 min. So, one more call to support and they sent another signal and lo and behold it's finally working.


----------



## Soapm

todd_j_derr said:


> This morning i got a call from Comcast at 10am saying that "engineering has fixed the problem"... not quite, but it was closer. last night I was getting OOB messages but "Con: No" and no channel list. This morning, I was happy to see "Con: Yes" but still no channel list even after waiting ~30 min. So, one more call to support and they sent another signal and lo and behold it's finally working.


Good to hear, it makes you wonder why that "engineer" guy isn't answering the phones. It's like out of 100 employees they have one person that knows what they're doing but customers can speak to him. We get the other 99...


----------



## Meiners95

Researching and looking to purchase a premier. I have 2 series 2 devices and so am a bit ignorant of the latest. I want to understand how many cable card slots are on the box. I have seen several references to two cards for two tuner recording, but it appears as though there os only one slot on the premier. Am I missing something?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Atomic Taco

Meiners95 said:


> Researching and looking to purchase a premier. I have 2 series 2 devices and so am a bit ignorant of the latest. I want to understand how many cable card slots are on the box. I have seen several references to two cards for two tuner recording, but it appears as though there os only one slot on the premier. Am I missing something?
> 
> Thanks in advance.


The Premiere has one slot. It can record two channels, provided you get an M-Card. Comcast doesn't have many S-Cards left.
The Premiere Elite has one slot and can record four channels with one M-Card.

The two channels/two slots have to do with the Series 3 and HD boxes. If you're only considering a Premiere, I won't expand any further--it gets quite confusing.

There are some nice hi-res product shots here if you're ever in question about ports.


----------



## lpwcomp

Atomic Taco said:


> The Premiere has one slot. It can record two channels, provided you get an M-Card. Comcast doesn't have many S-Cards left.


Part of the FCC regulation that went into effect on Aug. 8 is a requirement to issue M-cards.


----------



## todd_j_derr

Soapm said:


> Good to hear, it makes you wonder why that "engineer" guy isn't answering the phones. It's like out of 100 employees they have one person that knows what they're doing but customers can speak to him. We get the other 99...


Yeah, it was frustrating Friday night, at one point the support guy was acting as a go-between to some other support department but flat out refused to let me talk to them directly. Oh well, apparently whoever he was talking to didn't know how to fix it either, it took someone else to figure it out... but I'm glad it got resolved in ~12 hours and I wasn't out of commission all weekend or however long it was going to take for a truck to show up.


----------



## El Gabito

At this point I'm pretty frustrated and ready to just give up on Comcast. This most horrible install experience I've ever had in my life.

After four calls to Comcast beginning on Wednesday and ending on Friday they determined that the CableCard I received is not working. So they want to send a technician out with several cards to get it working. It took three different people via phone just to get the standard Comcast DVR to work.

Long story short - I end up with an appointment for tomorrow from 1p-5p to set up the card. Fine - even though that's almost a week after my first attempt. THEN I get a call on Saturday, from someone who sounds totally apathetic, indicating that the scheduled tech was in the wrong dept, etc etc and someone will be out on the 3rd from 1-5p. TWO DAYS LATER? Seriously? Guess what - I'm not even available that day, so it's very likely that it'll be even later in the week (if at all this week).



Should I try to swap the cablecard out locally and call again? I'm at the end of my rope and ready to give up.


----------



## Atomic Taco

El Gabito said:


> Should I try to swap the cablecard out locally and call again? I'm at the end of my rope and ready to give up.


If you have to wait until the 3rd and if the office is close, I don't see a reason why not.


----------



## El Gabito

Well got two other cards and was able to get all channels except HD cable channels. Tech coming out today.

Such a hassle. Been over a week since first activation attempt.


----------



## drhankz

El Gabito said:


> Well got two other cards and was able to get all channels except HD cable channels. Tech coming out today.
> 
> Such a hassle. Been over a week since first activation attempt.


At one time - I had 5 DVRs with Cable Cards.

It took 9 Cable Cards to end up with 5 that worked.

Their failure rate is high.


----------



## sm39049

I'm in CableCARD hell.

I'm new to Tivo, after ditching Dish Network for Comcast. Comcast's DVRs are horrible - Dish's 722 was far, far better. Since I'm using Comcast for voice and data, I figured I might as well get the discount, and do everything with Comcast. I'm starting to regret it.

My new Premiere XL seems like a nice box, but I can't get the CableCARD to activate.

The story so far:

Saturday: pick up Tivo Premiere XL from Best Buy. Pick up M-card from Comcast service center. Take it home, try to get it setup. Tivo setup goes well, but card never seems to activate. Comcast support "sends the three hits to the box" - several times, no change. I get "Con=Yes", but the channel list is never received. Sits at the "Please wait... Acquiring Channel Information" screen forever.

Sunday: Comcast tech comes out, and I get Tivo support on the speaker phone. We try a bunch of things, including testing the cable, three different M-cards, and sending activation multiple times. No luck. Old crappy Xfiniity HD DVR works fine, of course.

Tivo support runs out of ideas, as does Comcast. They agree I should replace my Tivo. I swap it out at Best Buy, who gives me a previously opened one without my knowledge. It's already been configured for someone else. I tried to get the CableCARD activated with it. I saw "Con=Yes" change to "Con=No." I figured it was the previously used Tivo, so I gave up and returned it to Best Buy. Had to drive to Fry's to get on that was actually new.

Called Tivo support, and had them on the line while I walked through setting up this third unit. He conferenced in Comcast support, and we tried to activate the card. No luck. This card appears to be stuck at "Con=No." We spend two hours on the phone with various Comcast support people, and no one could get it to work. They found a problem with my account settings, and the HostID, which the said that they changed, but here it is, over 24 hours later (12 of which I've spent on nothing else but this problem), and my third Tivo and third CableCARD in 24 hours has resulted in "Please wait... Acquiring Channel Information." I'm in hell.

My wife says I should just take it back, cancel Comcast, and go back to Dish. At least it worked. I don't want to give up so easily. I'm very frustrated, but what else is there to do? I feel like no one at Comcast has the ability to make this work.

Suggestions?


----------



## Atomic Taco

Are you calling the 888-COMCAST number or the 877 Comcast Activation number? Only the latter can activate the card.


----------



## sm39049

Atomic Taco said:


> Are you calling the 888-COMCAST number or the 877 Comcast Activation number? Only the latter can activate the card.


I didn't see the cable card activation number until I found this forum (877-405-2298). I tried the number, but it says their office is closed. It is Sunday night, so I'll try it tomorrow morning. Any idea what the hours of operation are?


----------



## Atomic Taco

sm39049 said:


> I didn't see the cable card activation number until I found this forum (877-405-2298). I tried the number, but it says their office is closed. It is Sunday night, so I'll try it tomorrow morning. Any idea what the hours of operation are?


No clue, but Googling shows a 24 hour number: (855) 479-4541


----------



## sm39049

Atomic Taco said:


> No clue, but Googling shows a 24 hour number: (855) 479-4541


Tried it just now. The message says that number has been disconnected, and to reference my "Comcast Self Install Kit" for up-to-date information. I didn't get a kit. Just the damned card, which isn't even the same card that I'm using now. This is one of the ones the tech tried this morning.

Sigh. I guess I'll try the other number in the morning.


----------



## morac

At the bottom of my Comcast bill I saw that Comcast will be changing their rates again this January. TV and Internet prices will go up (of course), but the rental fees for cable boxes and cableCARDs will be going down.

Converter boxes will go from $2.75 to $2.15 and the 2nd cableCARD in a device will go from $1.50 to $1.15. Also because of the changes, the "Customer owned video equipment credit" will change from $2.95 to $2.50. This is in my Comcast area, your rate changes may vary depending on your location.

The end result of this is that for most TiVo users with only one cableCARD per TiVo, in addition to the annual rate increase, you'll also pay more do to the decrease in the credit. For me that's only 45 cents a card for a total of $1.80. That's not a lot, but toss in a $3 per month Internet increase and a $3 a month TV increase and it adds up. Fortunately I'm price locked till April, but the credit change still affects me.


----------



## slowbiscuit

You have to pay the full outlet fee for a card or box here, so YMMV. It's around $8.50 a month minus the card credit of $2.50.


----------



## jaj2276

In case others come here searching for the same information regarding self-installs of cablecards. I received two Scientific Atlanta cablecards to install for Comcast in Charleston, SC and the directions that comcast gave me and what you actually needed (and where you got it from) were two different things.

The instructions from Comcast say that from the Cablecard Diag screen, one will need to get three pieces of information:

Host Id
Data Id
Cablecard serial number

For these SA Cablecards, all the screens are labeled "Cisco CableCARD xxxx". The Diag screen had none of the information that is/was needed. There is a screen called "Cisco CableCARD / Host ID Screen". On this screen, you will find the Host Id and the CableCARD ID. This CableCARD ID takes the place of the Data ID.

Finally on each cablecard (the card itself), there are two values. One is the MAC address. The other is the serial number. Oddly neither of these two are labeled as such. I know one is the MAC address because in one of the CableCARD screens, it lists that same value as the MAC address. The other one is the serial number (and it's not a number but rather a series of characters starting with PQ) which I know because the Comcast technician stated as such.

In any case, I'm happy to report that after worrying that I only had one piece of the three pieces of information that the instructions told me I needed (the Host ID), the rep was knowledgeable enough to know that once I told him I had SA cards and NOT Motorola cards, the CableCARD ID was the same as the Data ID and the serial number could be found on the back of the card. Took me 10 minutes and everything works!


----------



## ronr2006

Have an S3 with S-Card and it's been working fine on basic digital for years.

Comcast has a deal for $10/mo for HBO and I signed up. The S-Card will not recognize that HBO is turned on. Tried 5-6 different calls to Comcast and no one could help and they suggest swapping this old S-Card for a new card. Does this sound right? Years ago I had premium channels and it worked fine.

Ideas ?


RR::WD


----------



## morac

ronr2006 said:


> Have an S3 with S-Card and it's been working fine on basic digital for years.
> 
> Comcast has a deal for $10/mo for HBO and I signed up. The S-Card will not recognize that HBO is turned on. Tried 5-6 different calls to Comcast and no one could help and they suggest swapping this old S-Card for a new card. Does this sound right? Years ago I had premium channels and it worked fine.
> 
> Ideas ?
> 
> RR::WD


You shouldn't need to swap the card. First make sure it's paired by checking the cablecard diagnostic screen. If it isn't you need to get Comcast to pair it. If it is and they already sent a hit out to the card, the Comcast probably didn't enter the billing info correctly.


----------



## ronr2006

morac said:


> You shouldn't need to swap the card. First make sure it's paired by checking the cablecard diagnostic screen. If it isn't you need to get Comcast to pair it. If it is and they already sent a hit out to the card, the Comcast probably didn't enter the billing info correctly.


If I wan't paired would it not receive anything? Again, this card has been working for years...


----------



## Soapm

ronr2006 said:


> Have an S3 with S-Card and it's been working fine on basic digital for years.
> 
> Comcast has a deal for $10/mo for HBO and I signed up. The S-Card will not recognize that HBO is turned on. Tried 5-6 different calls to Comcast and no one could help and they suggest swapping this old S-Card for a new card. Does this sound right? Years ago I had premium channels and it worked fine.
> 
> Ideas ?
> 
> RR::WD


I would take the new card. I don't know about where you are but Comcast here will give you one free card per device. This means a MCard can receive multiple channels at no charge where as you'd have to pay for the second tuner using SCards.

Also, whenever Comcast changes my service or if something happens to my Tivo I have to request then completely delete my card and add it from scratch. This seems to fix it every time. Sending the signal and all that other stuff they do never works but a complete delete and reactive fixes it every time. Getting a new card will solve that problem since it will have to be a new install...


----------



## morac

ronr2006 said:


> If I wan't paired would it not receive anything? Again, this card has been working for years...


An unpaired card can get all channels except premiums (including Encore for Comcast).


----------



## morac

Soapm said:


> I would take the new card. I don't know about where you are but Comcast here will give you one free card per device. This means a MCard can receive multiple channels at no charge where as you'd have to pay for the second tuner using SCards.


The S3, which is what he has, requires two cableCards regardless if they are S or M cards, because it was never updated to work with a single M card.


----------



## getgray

You need to get to someone who knows what they are doing with cabel cards. Never easy for me around here. If I don't get what I need on the first try, I email [email protected] . That channel has gotten me fixed correctly every time.


----------



## slowbiscuit

Sounds like the DATA ID doesn't match in their system, I had this same problem a couple of years ago. Premiums won't work if all the numbers don't match (Card, Host, and Data ID).


----------



## ronr2006

slowbiscuit said:


> Sounds like the DATA ID doesn't match in their system, I had this same problem a couple of years ago. Premiums won't work if all the numbers don't match (Card, Host, and Data ID).


Turns out that was exactly the problem - Data ID miss-entered. After talking to Comcast on the phone yesterday, they scheduled a truck roll and the guy was here at 7:30am(!) this morning. He did add an M-card, let me continue to use the S-Card and got everything up and working in about 20minutes. And yes, the M-card only works with one channel with the S3. So, overall a successful upgrade. And, thanks to those who responded.!

RR::WD


----------



## danjw1

ronr2006 said:


> If I wan't paired would it not receive anything? Again, this card has been working for years...


When I got my HD, I was able to get the basic cable channels before I got it paired. So, no it didn't have to be paired, it didn't even need to be there. Only to get HD programming would you need it if you only have basic cable. At least that is how it worked in my area, South San Francisco bay area.


----------



## danjw1

morac said:


> An unpaired card can get all channels except premiums (including Encore for Comcast).


It really depends on where you live. Comcast has acquired a bunch of companies and inherited their systems. So making any general remark about how Comcast works, isn't meaningful.


----------



## chetk

Its been a long road and still can't get all my channels. I have been on the phone and truck rolls (another one on this sat) at my wits end about this. I been missing channels for the past yr been trying to get the problem fixed but has not. I don't know if the csr or service tech coming out just don't know how to fix the problem. I was looking thru this thread and only thing i have seen this under conditional access on cc #1 Auth; subscribed and on cc #2 Auth; fixed working key. So is it possble that this is the problem? Also the same for my other tivo in bedroom. Can anybody help before truck roll gets here. thanks


----------



## Beryl

chetk said:


> Its been a long road and still can't get all my channels. I have been on the phone and truck rolls (another one on this sat) at my wits end about this. I been missing channels for the past yr been trying to get the problem fixed but has not. I don't know if the csr or service tech coming out just don't know how to fix the problem. I was looking thru this thread and only thing i have seen this under conditional access on cc #1 Auth; subscribed and on cc #2 Auth; fixed working key. So is it possble that this is the problem? Also the same for my other tivo in bedroom. Can anybody help before truck roll gets here. thanks


Make sure you get credits applied for every day you don't get your channels. That truck roll cost will be paid by them after a couple of days and then you'll get the channels you DO get for free.


----------



## danjw1

chetk said:


> Its been a long road and still can't get all my channels. I have been on the phone and truck rolls (another one on this sat) at my wits end about this. I been missing channels for the past yr been trying to get the problem fixed but has not. I don't know if the csr or service tech coming out just don't know how to fix the problem. I was looking thru this thread and only thing i have seen this under conditional access on cc #1 Auth; subscribed and on cc #2 Auth; fixed working key. So is it possble that this is the problem? Also the same for my other tivo in bedroom. Can anybody help before truck roll gets here. thanks


I have a Tivo HD and my "Auth" is "S" when I am on an encrypted channel. I hope this helps. Sorry it took me so long to reply, but my TV's lamp blew out on Monday, and I didn't get a replacement until last night.


----------



## tim254

I must be one of the lucky one's. I just picked up 4 cables card (m-cards) from Comcast in White Marsh Maryland. I installed them in my two S3's and it took 20-30 minutes to update the firmware. After that it started working. I didn't have to call or anything. I'm not sure if it's just because I have basic cable (not extended), but it worked.


----------



## danjw1

tim254 said:


> I must be one of the lucky one's. I just picked up 4 cables card (m-cards) from Comcast in White Marsh Maryland. I installed them in my two S3's and it took 20-30 minutes to update the firmware. After that it started working. I didn't have to call or anything. I'm not sure if it's just because I have basic cable (not extended), but it worked.


I don't think you even need the cards for Basic Cable, unless you have HD turned on. At least I was able to get that before I had a CableCard installed, that was several years ago. But, Comcast is different in different areas. They are mish mash of different policies and systems.


----------



## tim254

danjw1 said:


> I don't think you even need the cards for Basic Cable, unless you have HD turned on. At least I was able to get that before I had a CableCard installed, that was several years ago. But, Comcast is different in different areas. They are mish mash of different policies and systems.


Yeah, In my area you do. Without them, I get that white screen asking for me to get one of those stupid digital adapters. They turned off the other channels awhile ago, but just recently just killed the analog signal for the basic channels.


----------



## Atomic Taco

danjw1 said:


> I don't think you even need the cards for Basic Cable, unless you have HD turned on. At least I was able to get that before I had a CableCard installed, that was several years ago. But, Comcast is different in different areas. They are mish mash of different policies and systems.


Sounds like you got the same info as a rep I had to deal with.

In my area, Limited cable is channels 2-30. Basic is 2-75 or something. Channels 4, 5, and 7 are the local ABC, NBC, and CBS affiliates. The channels are 480p. Channels 104, 105, and 107 are the 1080i versions and are *included with Limited*. But you need a CC to decode them. I had to sign up for "Digital" and then cancel the package in order to get the card.


----------



## lpwcomp

You don't need a CableCARD, even for guide data, for _*analog*_ channels. You do need it for _*digital*_ channels, even _*SD*_ digital channels. Even if they are not encrypted, you need the CC for mapping.


----------



## elliemaej

I have been on the phone off and on for more than 4 hours with Comcast trying to install SA Cable Cards in 2 Tivo Premiere boxes. I finally found the hotline number and thought I would be ok. The pairing isnt working. My husband went to the Comcast office today to swap out a different box and tried to get 2 new cards, just in case it was the card's issue but they told him there is nothing wrong with them.
Now, an hour later I have a supervisor from the Cable Card Hotline number but he still cant get it to work. He said he has to email the second level for support and would call me back.
This is so frustrating.
Any helpful hints you could pass along would greatly improve my sanity!

ps...I had the Tivo Support guy on with me and Comcast last night also. UGH


----------



## danjw1

elliemaej said:


> I have been on the phone off and on for more than 4 hours with Comcast trying to install SA Cable Cards in 2 Tivo Premiere boxes. I finally found the hotline number and thought I would be ok. The pairing isnt working. My husband went to the Comcast office today to swap out a different box and tried to get 2 new cards, just in case it was the card's issue but they told him there is nothing wrong with them.
> Now, an hour later I have a supervisor from the Cable Card Hotline number but he still cant get it to work. He said he has to email the second level for support and would call me back.
> This is so frustrating.
> Any helpful hints you could pass along would greatly improve my sanity!
> 
> ps...I had the Tivo Support guy on with me and Comcast last night also. UGH


Sorry to hear you are having such a hard time. You can go here to file a complaint. They are required to support self installs. Hopefully the second tier guy can get this worked out for you. You could also tweet to @comcastcares, that has helped some people.


----------



## HazelW

Last week I stopped by the local comcast office to get a cablecard self install kit. Today my new Premier Elite came. I did guided setup, inserted the cablecard, and called the activation number. The tech claimed that the local office did not enter the cablecard correctly in my account and he can pair it but it does not let him send an activation signal. He says he can not fix it from his end. So a truck roll is happening tomorrow to hopefully solve the problem. He also said I could take the card back to the local office and exchange it, but if they could not do it right the first time, why would they do it right now?


----------



## Atomic Taco

HazelW said:


> Last week I stopped by the local comcast office to get a cablecard self install kit. Today my new Premier Elite came. I did guided setup, inserted the cablecard, and called the activation number. The tech claimed that the local office did not enter the cablecard correctly in my account and he can pair it but it does not let him send an activation signal. He says he can not fix it from his end. So a truck roll is happening tomorrow to hopefully solve the problem. He also said I could take the card back to the local office and exchange it, but if they could not do it right the first time, why would they do it right now?


Some reps are smarter than others.


----------



## danjw1

HazelW said:


> Last week I stopped by the local comcast office to get a cablecard self install kit. Today my new Premier Elite came. I did guided setup, inserted the cablecard, and called the activation number. The tech claimed that the local office did not enter the cablecard correctly in my account and he can pair it but it does not let him send an activation signal. He says he can not fix it from his end. So a truck roll is happening tomorrow to hopefully solve the problem. He also said I could take the card back to the local office and exchange it, but if they could not do it right the first time, why would they do it right now?


See my post right above yours find a link to file a complaint with the FCC. You can try calling back and seeing if you get someone who isn't incompetent.


----------



## HazelW

Well the tech came. Said the cablecard I got from the office was for an adjacent area. He had two more cablecards he tried. Took over an hour texting back and forth to the office and trying all cards, but eventually it worked. It should just not be this hard.


----------



## Atomic Taco

HazelW said:


> Well the tech came. Said the cablecard I got from the office was for an adjacent area. He had two more cablecards he tried. Took over an hour texting back and forth to the office and trying all cards, but eventually it worked. It should just not be this hard.


Sounds like it was pretty easy for you.


----------



## slowbiscuit

That's really stupid but typical of Comcast - for future ref I would call the activation number back and ask to be escalated to level 2, who can fix your account/card without a roll. That's all a tech is going to do anyway.

I also picked up a card recently and did self-install in a PC Cablecard tuner (the HDHomerun Prime). Callled, got it paired and activated and had no problems at all, every channel was mapped and they all worked right away. So it can be a good experience.


----------



## HazelW

slowbiscuit said:


> That's really stupid but typical of Comcast - for future ref I would call the activation number back and ask to be escalated to level 2, who can fix your account/card without a roll. That's all a tech is going to do anyway.
> 
> I also picked up a card recently and did self-install in a PC Cablecard tuner (the HDHomerun Prime). Callled, got it paired and activated and had no problems at all, every channel was mapped and they all worked right away. So it can be a good experience.


The tech I talked to on the activation line was consulting with a level 2 tech but he apparently said there was nothing he could do. The guy that came to my house had to use a different cable card too. But I agree that these things should not happen.


----------



## slowbiscuit

Which makes no sense, because you'd think a card should be programmable for any headend remotely. I guess they have some way of init'ing them at the warehouse that locks them into a given headend. And since you have no way of knowing which card is which, they roll a tech and play musical cards.

Really really stupid Comcast.


----------



## jasbur

I haven't dealt with cable cards for awhile and I still thought they had to send someone out. I called Comcast to schedule the install and he told me I could just go to the service center, but here's the thing... He told me to take the Tivo to the service center for them to put it in. Have other people had that done? or is everyone just picking up the card?


----------



## beejay

jasbur said:


> I haven't dealt with cable cards for awhile and I still thought they had to send someone out. I called Comcast to schedule the install and he told me I could just go to the service center, but here's the thing... He told me to take the Tivo to the service center for them to put it in. Have other people had that done? or is everyone just picking up the card?


I just picked up the card and managed to figure out how to slide it in all by myself. 

(It did take several calls to the activation number and finally the -COMCAST number to get all my channels...something was wrong with my customer record evidently. But the physical install was simple.)


----------



## jasbur

I was gonna run over and pick up the card for my parents.
Do you just tell them your account info or do they want to see ID?
I don't live with my parents and I'd rather not drag one of them to the office.


----------



## beejay

jasbur said:


> I was gonna run over and pick up the card for my parents.
> Do you just tell them your account info or do they want to see ID?
> I don't live with my parents and I'd rather not drag one of them to the office.


You probably want to call the office first to make sure. My wife picked up the card. Her name is on the bill and I think she had to show ID (but she didn't have the account info with her.) They mentioned that I would not have been able to pick it up because (at the time) I was not listed on the account.


----------



## HazelW

jasbur said:


> I was gonna run over and pick up the card for my parents.
> Do you just tell them your account info or do they want to see ID?
> I don't live with my parents and I'd rather not drag one of them to the office.


My local office will only give stuff to the account holder.


----------



## pdhenry

There's no reason the security on a CableCard should be any more complicated than the security on a cable modem (IMO).


----------



## serabi

I'm fuming here, and hoping some of you can help me. Hopefully this is the right thread? 

we live in a rural area, we have Comcast. You can get a DVR through Comcast but we don't have one. My inlaws got us a TIVO Premiere for Christmas. 

I called the comcast 1800 #, they're telling me that I have to pick up the cablecard from my local office.

So I go to my local office, and they are adamant that they cannot get me the card. Lady in the office gave me the area supervisor (?)'s phone #, he basically was like "can't get you a card. don't know about the law. here is my supervisor's name and #"

They are claiming we're too rural and they don't work here. 

I've called and left a message with that guy. I've also talked to Tivo and they are telling me that Comcast is breaking 3 federal laws and if I don't get anywhere to file a complaint with the FCC.

anything else I can/should do? I was under the impression that if I can get a DVR and digital channels, they legally had to be able to let me use a TIVO box?


----------



## morac

Send an email to [email protected]. That goes to Comcast corporate who will kick your local division in the can and get things rolling.


----------



## HazelW

You might also try calling them and see if they will send one. Ask for a "cablecard self install kit."

My local office closed recently and they said the did not need it because they could send anything you needed by mail.


----------



## serabi

HazelW said:


> You might also try calling them and see if they will send one. Ask for a "cablecard self install kit."
> 
> My local office closed recently and they said the did not need it because they could send anything you needed by mail.


Yea, I did that and they said they couldn't send one out.

I'll try emailing that email address, thank you!


----------



## Atomic Taco

Another thing to try is to put them on a conference call. Have the TiVo rep explain it to the Comcast rep.


----------



## slowbiscuit

Also call Comcast corporate executive relations (google for #), they will get you in touch with someone that can help in your area. This is an FCC violation and they should take it seriously.


----------



## serabi

Okay, they are telling me that the nodes here haven't been updated in a "very long time" and that's why cablecards aren't provided. they are "working to hopefully find a solution".

she's also claiming they aren't in violation because they can provide me with a DVR and would only be in violation if the DVR they provide me with didn't work. 

anyone know if they really get an exception for having outdated technology? This really seems like them trying to get away with not updating their equipment.


----------



## serabi

So, update, in case anyone is interested.

I tweeted @comcastcares this morning. they forwarded my info to the person that I talked to earlier today who gave me all that bit about the nodes. I basically told her that I didn't really care if their technology was out of date, I was being told by Tivo that they are Comcast and therefore have to abide by the FCC rules. She told me they'd call me back tonight.

I just got a phone call from the guy in charge of this area, the one I spoke to yesterday when the office wouldn't give me a cablecard. He's bringing by a Cablecard tomorrow morning. Hahahaha. 

Now to see if it works...


----------



## slowbiscuit

LOL, I figured their story would change once corporate got involved. Let us know how it goes, they should not charge you for the install since you couldn't pick one up.


----------



## myosh_tino

myosh_tino said:


> Just show you how CableCard charges vary region by region, where I live (near San Jose, CA) there is no such thing as additional outlet fees or HD programming fees.
> 
> I have a Series3 with 2 S-Cards, a TivoHD with an M-Card and a Premier XL with an M-Card for a total of 4 CableCards. Here's how I'm being charged by Comcast...
> 
> $16.95 --- Digital Preferred (incl all digital and HD channels)
> $64.99 --- Standard Cable (basically Basic + Expanded Basic)
> *$4.50 --- CableCards, 3 @ $1.50 each (first CableCard included with Digital Preferred)*
> $6.95 --- Sports & Entertainment Package
> $25.99 --- TV Japan (for my parents)
> $9.07 --- Local Taxes & Fees
> 
> $128.45 --- TOTAL Cable Bill
> 
> TV-wise, I basically get everything except for the premium channels (HBO, Starz, etc) including all non-Premium HD channels. There is no HD programming fee or additional digital outlet charges and CableCards are $1.50 each. The reason why I'm only paying for 3 cards when I have 4 is because the first card is considered my digital set-top box.


Just a quick update and it isn't a pleasant one for me. I got my latest bill last week from Comcast and I now have a $10 HD Technology Fee and a $24 ($8 x 3) Additional Outlet Fee tacked onto my cable bill. They are also charging me for 4 CableCards. I'm not sure what changed but I did a tech come out on a service call because I was having CableCard problems with my Series# TiVo. He replaced one of the S-Cards with an M-Card and during the pairing process I did hear him say something about an HD Fee to the tech he was talking to. Anyways, online chat was worthless (said they can't handle these types of billing issues) so I'm off to visit my local service center tomorrow morning to get this straightened out... ugh!


----------



## Atomic Taco

myosh_tino said:


> Just a quick update and it isn't a pleasant one for me. I got my latest bill last week from Comcast and I now have a $10 HD Technology Fee and a $24 ($8 x 3) Additional Outlet Fee tacked onto my cable bill. They are also charging me for 4 CableCards. I'm not sure what changed but I did a tech come out on a service call because I was having CableCard problems with my Series# TiVo. He replaced one of the S-Cards with an M-Card and during the pairing process I did hear him say something about an HD Fee to the tech he was talking to. Anyways, online chat was worthless (said they can't handle these types of billing issues) so I'm off to visit my local service center tomorrow morning to get this straightened out... ugh!


Additional Outlet fee is legit. If the $10 HD fee is for the cable cards, you're being scammed. Remind them of this:
"Your first CableCARD is provided at no charge; if you need a second one for the same device, youll be charged $1.50/month."
That's for each outlet. If you pay for four outlets, you get four cablecards, all for the price of four outlets.

Note however that "A technician is required to install and activate the CableCARD in a TiVo Series 3HD" is actually wrong. Self install kits are required per FCC.

Also, billing issues can be handled over the phone to save you a trip to the office (and waiting in line). Note however that the billing department isn't always there in the middle of the night.


----------



## danjw1

myosh_tino said:


> Just a quick update and it isn't a pleasant one for me. I got my latest bill last week from Comcast and I now have a $10 HD Technology Fee and a $24 ($8 x 3) Additional Outlet Fee tacked onto my cable bill. They are also charging me for 4 CableCards. I'm not sure what changed but I did a tech come out on a service call because I was having CableCard problems with my Series# TiVo. He replaced one of the S-Cards with an M-Card and during the pairing process I did hear him say something about an HD Fee to the tech he was talking to. Anyways, online chat was worthless (said they can't handle these types of billing issues) so I'm off to visit my local service center tomorrow morning to get this straightened out... ugh!


If you have one CableCard then their shouldn't be any CableCard fees. If you don't have any other devices there shouldn't be any outlet fees, either. The $10 HD Technology Fee is for an HD Cable box, if you don't have one of those, that isn't right either.

I suggest you file a complaint with the FCC. Then tweet @ComcastBill. Seems like your tech and whoever he was talking too and were trying to see what they could do to get more money out of you. This is just outrageous.


----------



## beejay

Atomic Taco said:


> Note however that "A technician is required to install and activate the CableCARD in a TiVo Series 3HD" is actually wrong. Self install kits are required per FCC.


When I got my (Comcast) self-install kit last month, it was free. I've been notified that there will be a $10 charge starting next year for them.


----------



## myosh_tino

danjw1 said:


> If you have one CableCard then their shouldn't be any CableCard fees. If you don't have any other devices there shouldn't be any outlet fees, either. The $10 HD Technology Fee is for an HD Cable box, if you don't have one of those, that isn't right either.
> 
> I suggest you file a complaint with the FCC. Then tweet @ComcastBill. Seems like your tech and whoever he was talking too and were trying to see what they could do to get more money out of you. This is just outrageous.


Good news! A quick trip to my local Comcast Service Center was all that was needed to get this resolved. The person I spoke to at the service center said the tech and who ever he was talking to during my service call made a mistake and quickly removed the HD Technology and Additional Outlet fees from my bill. She told me if I decided to add any Comcast HD equipment (STB or DVR), then the HD and Additional Outlet fees would apply but if I "bring my own device", then those fees are waived (at least in my area -- Cupertino, CA).

Happy New Year everybody!


----------



## Atomic Taco

So I'm moving soon and will need a new CC. Looking at the Comcast Service Center locator, the closest one to my new place (the _only_ location in Seattle) has the following services available:

Self Installation Kits Available: Digital Converter, Comcast High Speed Internet, High Definition Converter, Digital Video Recorder
Returned Equipment Accepted: Analog Converter, Digital Converter, High Definition Converter, Digital Video Recorder, CableCard, Modem
Equipment Exchanged: Digital Converter, High Definition Converter, Digital Video Recorder, Modem

Apparently they don't give out CableCards. Is that a violation of the FCC rules?

Another location some 32 miles away has them:

Self Installation Kits Available: Digital Converter, Digital - CableCard, Comcast High Speed Internet, High Definition Converter, Digital Video Recorder
Returned Equipment Accepted: Digital Converter, High Definition Converter, Digital Video Recorder, CableCard, Modem 
Equipment Exchanged: Digital Converter, High Definition Converter, Digital Video Recorder, CableCard, Modem

Doesn't matter too much to me since the second one isn't too much of a hassle for me to get to pre-move so I'll just pick one up there.


----------



## CraigK

If that's the location is north Seattle just off Aurora near 130th NE then I have picked up a cable card there. Admittedly that was a about three years ago. Also picked one up at the Lynnwood location around that same time.


----------



## Atomic Taco

CraigK said:


> If that's the location is north Seattle just off Aurora near 130th NE then I have picked up a cable card there. Admittedly that was a about three years ago. Also picked one up at the Lynnwood location around that same time.


Have they been at the 130th location that long? I remember picking up a CC at the one at 94th & Aurora; I think that was only about two years ago. It was an S-Card, not that they're allowed to hand those out any more.


----------



## btwyx

I just successfully installed one of my old TiVos at my Mother-in-Law's place up in Sacramento. That's in a different region so I wasn't sure how this was going to go. To complicate matters the senior facilty she lives in has some sort of bulk deal with Comcast, she's got an SD cable box and a bunch of channels for "free" (or included in the rent). She's got the first 2 digital basic tiers (starter, but not preferred I think they call them) and also for some strange reason the Speed Channel.

Getting the cable card was simple, picked it up from the local office, but they had to set Mom up with her own account separate from the bulk account. I don't know what havoc that's going to cause when the bill comes in.

The cable card wasn't activated when I plugged it in like it has been when I've got card from my local office here. I had to ring Comcast to get it turned on. That didn't seem to work, but there was a note on the receipt about activating online, that did seem to work and all the channels started coming through.

So now Mom has all the channels she used to have in much better quality. The old Comcast box was connected via RF to her TV, the TiVo is of course connected via HDMI. She also now gets all the HD equivalents of those channel, not that Mom can tell the difference between SD and HD. For some reason the Travel channel wasn't included in the SD package, but the HD version is. So she now has the Travel channel as well.


----------



## a68oliver

Atomic Taco said:


> Apparently they don't give out CableCards. Is that a violation of the FCC rules?
> 
> Another location some 32 miles away has them:
> ................
> Doesn't matter too much to me since the second one isn't too much of a hassle for me to get to pre-move so I'll just pick one up there.


Remember, cablecards are configured for specific headends. If you pick one up far away from its intended installation point, it might not work on your new headend.

Be sure to ask about that wherever you eventually pick one up.


----------



## CraigK

Atomic Taco said:


> Have they been at the 130th location that long? I remember picking up a CC at the one at 94th & Aurora; I think that was only about two years ago. It was an S-Card, not that they're allowed to hand those out any more.


You're right. I originally picked the card up when the store was on 94th, and only visited the 130th location (twice) to get the billing on them corrected.


----------



## Opy99pc

Hello everyone,

A few days ago I cancelled my DirectTV and purchased a Tivo Premiere with the intention of switching to a bare bones Comcast package (for pricing reasons). I decided to purchase the Digital Economy package and requested a Cable Card install. Digital Economy is essentially basic plus a few additional channels. It does not include on demand or channel guide.

When the installer showed up he was under the impression that I needed at least Digital Starter for the cable card to function. Otherwise, the only way for it to work would be a cable box. He called his technical support and they backed him up. I was not about to pay for the price difference so I sent him home and called Comcast again. I spoke with a few Comcast reps over the course of a few phone calls and some backed up the installer while others said that wasn't true. 

I ended up speaking with a very knowledgeable rep and he said that it would not be a problem to have a cable card with digital basic. A different installer came out again today and upon arrival he said the same thing the previous installer said. 

I ended up accepting a digital starter package and intend to drop my service to digital basic and hope it works. 

Has anyone else run into a similar situation?


----------



## drhankz

Opy99pc said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> A few days ago I cancelled my DirectTV and purchased a Tivo Premiere with the intention of switching to a bare bones Comcast package (for pricing reasons). I decided to purchase the Digital Economy package and requested a Cable Card install. Digital Economy is essentially basic plus a few additional channels. It does not include on demand or channel guide.
> 
> When the installer showed up he was under the impression that I needed at least Digital Starter for the cable card to function. Otherwise, the only way for it to work would be a cable box. He called his technical support and they backed him up. I was not about to pay for the price difference so I sent him home and called Comcast again. I spoke with a few Comcast reps over the course of a few phone calls and some backed up the installer while others said that wasn't true.
> 
> I ended up speaking with a very knowledgeable rep and he said that it would not be a problem to have a cable card with digital basic. A different installer came out again today and upon arrival he said the same thing the previous installer said.
> 
> I ended up accepting a digital starter package and intend to drop my service to digital basic and hope it works.
> 
> Has anyone else run into a similar situation?


Comcast pricing varies from one town to the NEXT.

The Bottom line is you NEED a CableCard plugged 
into your TiVo or NOTHING will work.


----------



## lpwcomp

Opy99pc said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> A few days ago I cancelled my DirectTV and purchased a Tivo Premiere with the intention of switching to a bare bones Comcast package (for pricing reasons). I decided to purchase the Digital Economy package and requested a Cable Card install. Digital Economy is essentially basic plus a few additional channels. It does not include on demand or channel guide.
> 
> When the installer showed up he was under the impression that I needed at least Digital Starter for the cable card to function. Otherwise, the only way for it to work would be a cable box. He called his technical support and they backed him up. I was not about to pay for the price difference so I sent him home and called Comcast again. I spoke with a few Comcast reps over the course of a few phone calls and some backed up the installer while others said that wasn't true.
> 
> I ended up speaking with a very knowledgeable rep and he said that it would not be a problem to have a cable card with digital basic. A different installer came out again today and upon arrival he said the same thing the previous installer said.
> 
> I ended up accepting a digital starter package and intend to drop my service to digital basic and hope it works.
> 
> Has anyone else run into a similar situation?


Why didn't you insist on a self-install?


----------



## Atomic Taco

Opy99pc said:


> Digital Economy is essentially basic plus a few additional channels. It does not include on demand or channel guide.


The package does include on demand and the channel guide, but you need Comcast's equipment (not a CableCard) to use it.


Opy99pc said:


> Has anyone else run into a similar situation?


Yep, the exact same situation except with Limited Cable and without the installer telling me that I couldn't do it. The rep at the service center wouldn't give me or even listen to me when I asked for a CC with Limited, so I asked to sign up for Digital, got the card, walked out, installed it, and promptly canceled the Digital.



drhankz said:


> The Bottom line is you NEED a CableCard plugged into your TiVo or NOTHING will work.


Couldn't be further from the truth. I'm using my TiVo HD without a CC right now and it works perfectly. Only thing is that I'm only getting analog non-HD channels.


----------



## drhankz

Atomic Taco said:


> Couldn't be further from the truth. I'm using my TiVo HD without a CC right now and it works perfectly. Only thing is that I'm only getting analog non-HD channels.


Maybe you call that working - I don't.

How is the TiVo Guide Working?


----------



## Atomic Taco

drhankz said:


> Maybe you call that working - I don't.
> 
> How is the TiVo Guide Working?


You said *nothing*. I call 30 channels something.

The TiVo Guide works the same way as every other TiVo. The CableCard doesn't give you guide info. If it did, there would be little reason to pay the monthly TiVo service fee.


----------



## drhankz

Atomic Taco said:


> You said *nothing*. I call 30 channels something.


FCC requires free cable distribution of Broadcast HD - for which you need a CC at extra costs - It is a never win battle.


----------



## Atomic Taco

drhankz said:


> FCC requires free cable distribution of Broadcast HD - for which you need a CC at extra costs - It is a never win battle.


But if "NOTHING will work" then I wouldn't get my analog channels. CableCards are NOT required to use a TiVo, it will work fine, and CableCards are not the only way to get HD channels.


----------



## lpwcomp

Atomic Taco said:


> You said *nothing*. I call 30 channels something.
> 
> The TiVo Guide works the same way as every other TiVo. The CableCard doesn't give you guide info. If it did, there would be little reason to pay the monthly TiVo service fee.


I would call it not getting what you are paying for and a waste of a digital TiVo, but if it satisfies you, so be it.


----------



## Atomic Taco

lpwcomp said:


> I would call it not getting what you are paying for and a waste of a digital TiVo, but if it satisfies you, so be it.


Not really, because I could hook an antenna up to the box and get better quality versions of my local stations than is provided by Comcast.

And if I didn't have an HD TV, getting a S3 box would be worth it over any S2 or S1 because of the clock.

S'ok though, you just have a different opinion of "nothing" than I do.


----------



## lpwcomp

Atomic Taco said:


> But if "NOTHING will work" then I wouldn't get my analog channels. CableCards are NOT required to use a TiVo, it will work fine, and CableCards are not the only way to get HD channels.


A CableCARD certainly is the only way to get guide data for a digital _cable_ channel. Obviously not required for analog cable or OTA.


----------



## lpwcomp

Atomic Taco said:


> Not really, because I could hook an antenna up to the box and get better quality versions of my local stations than is provided by Comcast.
> 
> And if I didn't have an HD TV, getting a S3 box would be worth it over any S2 or S1 because of the clock.
> 
> S'ok though, you just have a different opinion of "nothing" than I do.


_*I*_ never said nothing. And you could do OTA even with a CableCARD installed.


----------



## jff6791

While waiting delivery on a new Premiere Elite I picked up a Motorola M card at my local Comcast office. The guy scanned the bar codes on the card pack and gave me a receipt with the S/N shown added to my account. Should I now see this card S/N along with my other boxes when I go to the online activation page? I"m asking b/c it's not there. Does that mean he didn't activate it and calling up to pair it will be a waste of time? Thanks.


----------



## Atomic Taco

jff6791 said:


> While waiting delivery on a new Premiere Elite I picked up a Motorola M card at my local Comcast office. The guy scanned the bar codes on the card pack and gave me a receipt with the S/N shown added to my account. Should I now see this card S/N along with my other boxes when I go to the online activation page? I"m asking b/c it's not there. Does that mean he didn't activate it and calling up to pair it will be a waste of time? Thanks.


All he did was record the serial number of your card so that when they get it back they make sure they get the same one.

I haven't heard of activating CCs online, so I don't know if that'll work or not; I've always been advised to call the 800 number at the bottom of the receipt


----------



## Scooter80

Atomic Taco said:


> All he did was record the serial number of your card so that when they get it back they make sure they get the same one.
> 
> I haven't heard of activating CCs online, so I don't know if that'll work or not; I've always been advised to call the 800 number at the bottom of the receipt


+1

Call the number. Takes 10-15 minutes if you wait while they ask you to check channels. 5-10 minutes if you have faith it'll work and just tell them thanks after they record the card's info from the gray cablecard screen and they send the "hit".


----------



## jff6791

Atomic Taco said:


> All he did was record the serial number of your card so that when they get it back they make sure they get the same one.
> 
> I haven't heard of activating CCs online, so I don't know if that'll work or not; I've always been advised to call the 800 number at the bottom of the receipt


So after they activate via phone does the card show up on your device activation list page?


----------



## HerronScott

Where are you finding this device activation list page?

Scott


----------



## jff6791

HerronScott said:


> Where are you finding this device activation list page?
> 
> Scott


<comcast.com/digitalnow>


----------



## lpwcomp

jff6791 said:


> <comcast.com/digitalnow>


My CableCARDs show up as "Digital set top box"es. I don't believe they show up until the pairing is complete. Not sure why they didn't implement online pairing/activation of CableCARDs as they did with DTAs, but they didn't.


----------



## jff6791

lpwcomp said:


> My CableCARDs show up as "Digital set top box"es. I don't believe they show up until the pairing is complete. Not sure why they didn't implement online pairing/activation of CableCARDs as they did with DTAs, but they didn't.


Yeah - mine showed up today after activation. Took about ten minutes on phone using the 877-405-2298 number I saw previously in this thread. (There was a different 800 number on the TiVo cable card screen that I didn't use). Expected trouble being a w/e but went very smooth. I don't have any premium channels so that prob helped. The guy did need the S/N, Host ID, Cable Card ID, Unit Address and Data numbers so they must not be able to get all that on line.


----------



## Atomic Taco

lpwcomp said:


> My CableCARDs show up as "Digital set top box"es. I don't believe they show up until the pairing is complete. Not sure why they didn't implement online pairing/activation of CableCARDs as they did with DTAs, but they didn't.


I just activated a CableCard online about a half hour ago. It was easier than activating my modem--I didn't have to chat with a rep to convince them I didn't need their software.

The online CC activation was pretty painless. Just clicked a button.


----------



## Atomic Taco

Just wanted to give an update on my situation in *Seattle, WA*:

I ordered service over the phone on 1/8 to become active on 1/11. On 1/11, I went to the Comcast service center in Seattle to pick up a card. Finally got my number called, got to a rep, told her, she looked up my account, and told me something that every rep always tells me: "You don't need a card with Limited Basic!". Every time I have to tell them that yes, if I want to recieve the HD versions of the local channels, I need the card. This rep told me that she still wouldn't give me one. I told her that if she refused it would be a violation of the FCC rules. She gave a nervous laugh, which I'm not sure if it meant "Oh geeze I have to deal with a customer that thinks they know our policies better than I do" or "Oh crap this guy actually knows what the heck he's doing". Halfway through the laugh she slid off her stool and slipped in to the manager's office. She appeared a few minutes later with a card in hand and explained to me--as if she was doing me a tremendous favor--that her manager was going to go ahead and "let" her give me one "this time" and that there would be a $2.20 charge. I asked if that was one time or per month. She said it would be per month. I just shurgged it off and said that I'd call Billing and have them remove it because she certainly wasn't going to. She informed me that I could go ahead and call billing. I said "Oh yeah, I'll talk to them...or your manager." She ignored that last bit.

On 1/11 I had my TiVo all set up with a borrowed TV but forgot my remote. I wasn't able to get the remote until 1/14, at which time I activated my internet and CableCard online. The CableCard portion was painless and fast. If there's anyone out there that has a Comcast-approved modem--active or not--I highly advise you visit activate.comcast.com (or .net?) instead of calling them up.

Got my first bill in the mail today, 1/17. I see two charges--a prorated $2.20 monthly charge for a "Digital Converter" and a $5.00 generic charge for a "Digital Remote". The converter was added on the 11th and the remote the 9th. So I called up the Billing department, informing them that I was "being charged for a converter but I don't have one." The rep took a look at my bill, noticed that I had a CableCard and said that it's less than a cable box but still has a monthly charge. I reminded him that the first card is included in the outlet fee. He disagreed, and before I could argue further I got another call that I had to take. Called back and gave the same story to a different rep. He was initially unsure about why I needed the card, but after explaining it, he said that "normally" you get those on 5.1 and shouldn't need the card. I mentioned that the pricing booklet that I got in the mail says "CableCard (first card in device)" is $0.00, so he said he'd check on that charge and asked me to see if I could get channel 5.1. Unsurprising (to me), I can't. So apparently the "repair department" gave him the correct information and he found out that indeed there should be no charge. I asked about the "Digital Remote" charge, and after not seeing it initially, he checked another spot and wasn't sure exactly what that was for; perhaps I was being mailed a remote (note that this charge was added before I ever mentioned CC to any rep). While he was reversing that, the call dropped. Called back and found out that he had taken care of everything and that my bill dropped by $7.

Moral of the story: Yes, you can get a CableCard with "Limited Cable" (AKA "Limited Basic") and no, you shouldn't be charged for it.


----------



## MichaelK

Atomic Taco said:


> I just activated a CableCard online about a half hour ago. It was easier than activating my modem--I didn't have to chat with a rep to convince them I didn't need their software.
> 
> The online CC activation was pretty painless. Just clicked a button.


how did you navigate to the page?

I picked up 2 cards yesterday for 2 new boxes. Activated one last night without issue but was too tired to futz with second box so left it for today. I tried the second box today and of course they cant figure it out. initial activation was at 800- 405-2298- i got some channels and she promised the rest would show up within 45 minutes. an hour latter i get nothing so i call the number she gave me in case there are problems. That number is normal comcast number and of course they can't do anything. I call back the activation number and they tell me they are going to transfer me to better tech support- surprise surprise same regular comcast number....

Both regular comcast 'tech support' people want to sent a tech out- like i can't read the frigging numbers off the screen.


----------



## Atomic Taco

MichaelK said:


> how did you navigate to the page?


I was activating a modem at the same time so it was the *only* page I could navigate to. There might be something in your account--dig around there and see if you can find anything--and let us know if you do.


----------



## btwyx

MichaelK said:


> how did you navigate to the page?


I got it by going to http://comcast.com/activate it was printed on the receit for the cablecard.


----------



## Atomic Taco

btwyx said:


> I got it by going to http://comcast.com/activate it was printed on the receipt for the cablecard.


^ Good URL, thanks.



MichaelK said:


> Both regular comcast 'tech support' people want to sent a tech out- like i can't read the frigging numbers off the screen.


Only the techs can talk to the "addressability office", and this office is about the only one that can actually get things done.


----------



## pdhenry

How do you navigate to the page to activate your modem before you've activated your modem?? 

Is it accessible from within the walled garden?


----------



## Atomic Taco

pdhenry said:


> How do you navigate to the page to activate your modem before you've activated your modem??


You plug in the modem and open your browser.


----------



## MichaelK

Atomic Taco said:


> ...
> 
> Only the techs can talk to the "addressability office", and this office is about the only one that can actually get things done.


it's plain stupid that the people on the phone can't escalate to someone who can speak to the "addressability office".

I actually just brought back the fubar'd card and got a fresh one today. (well my wife did it...) The lady at the office told my wife the fubar'd card wasn't even on my account.

Anyway tired the "fresh" card and viola activated it in about 3 minutes on the first call to the activation number.

(interesting about that url to activate yourself. That's not on my receipt and when i try it says 'unable to contact your system'- so must be only some headends can do that.)


----------



## Soapm

Atomic Taco said:


> Only the techs can talk to the "addressability office", and this office is about the only one that can actually get things done.


I've been having good luck with the center in Cebu. They now know to completely delete the service then add it from scratch. You also get right in with no hold queue.

Strange then just happened, I just changed the drive in my Tivo HD and didn't have to reactivate the cable card. I wonder of Comcast changed something at the head end??? I like that change since I've been having to reformat my drive and reactivate my Tivo about every 2 or 3 weeks.

For some reason I've ben getting 20 minute reboots on my Tivo HD after about 2 weeks of a fresh install no matter what I do.


----------



## morac

Soapm said:


> Strange then just happened, I just changed the drive in my Tivo HD and didn't have to reactivate the cable card. I wonder of Comcast changed something at the head end??? I like that change since I've been having to reformat my drive and reactivate my Tivo about every 2 or 3 weeks.


Cards don't need to reactivated after changing the drive in a TiVo, though they do need to be re-paired. Pairing allows viewing copy-protected channels. Comcast, in general, only protects Premium, movie and PPV channels. All other channels will still work without re-pairing.


----------



## slowbiscuit

If you copy old drive to new with mfstools (or JMFS) you don't need to re-pair the cards.


----------



## Soapm

morac said:


> Cards don't need to reactivated after changing the drive in a TiVo, though they do need to be re-paired. Pairing allows viewing copy-protected channels. Comcast, in general, only protects Premium, movie and PPV channels. All other channels will still work without re-pairing.


Until this last change I've been having to get it repaired no matter what I did. I removed the card to see if it was causing my reboots and when I reinserted I couldn't get premium channels. Perhaps it was a problem at my head end.


----------



## DocNo

Soapm said:


> I removed the card [...]


Bzzzt - wrong move. Your going to have to call the activation line and get them to re-pair the card.

A family member did the same thing, and they had Comcast "hit" their account, which worked for a while but they all the HD/Premium channels went away again and eventually had to be re-paired.


----------



## morac

DocNo said:


> Bzzzt - wrong move. Your going to have to call the activation line and get them to re-pair the card.


Simply pulling the card should de-pair the card unless you insert a different card in the Premiere or put the card in a different Premiere. I've pulled cards and put them back in without issue, though I didn't leave it out very long and didn't reboot.


----------



## DavidTigerFan

When did comcast announce that they were raising rates? I just looked at my January bill and both the Basic Cable charge and the HD technology fee went up. Basic went from $59.95 to $63.70 and the HD technology fee went from $8.50 to $9.95. I guess the cable raise isn't that bad, but the HD fee went up 17%!


----------



## lpwcomp

DavidTigerFan said:


> When did comcast announce that they were raising rates? I just looked at my January bill and both the Basic Cable charge and the HD technology fee went up. Basic went from $59.95 to $63.70 and the HD technology fee went from $8.50 to $9.95. I guess the cable raise isn't that bad, but the HD fee went up 17%!


There was a new rate sheet included in my December bill.


----------



## JulienPDX77

seems to me its time the big boys stop charging dumb "technology fees;" I dont pay an HD fee and the PDX Comcast office whose main customer base is young software geeks; can't get away with it so they dont even try


----------



## morac

I got the rate change listing in my November bill. On a related note the cableCARD credit went down since the cable box rental fee dropped, so it was a double whammy.


----------



## lpwcomp

While they are charging me the "additional digital outlet" fees, they haven't (yet) tried to charge me the "HD Technology Fee". I do have a digital converter box but it is SD (connected to and controlled by the functional TiVo 2).


----------



## morac

lpwcomp said:


> While they are charging me the "additional digital outlet" fees, they haven't (yet) tried to charge me the "HD Technology Fee". I do have a digital converter box but it is SD (connected to and controlled by the functional TiVo 2).


You _should_ only be charged that fee if you have a cable provided HD converter box. Many do simply to get VOD. With Comcast VOD coming to Premiere (eventually), I suspect many will return their cable boxes.


----------



## lpwcomp

morac said:


> You _should_ only be charged that fee if you have a cable provided HD converter box. Many do simply to get VOD. With Comcast VOD coming to Premiere (eventually), I suspect many will return their cable boxes.


If that were true, then when would the "Customer Owned Equipment" credit come into play?


----------



## morac

lpwcomp said:


> If that were true, then when would the "Customer Owned Equipment" credit come into play?


That's suppose to be a credit against the regular fees that normally bundle in a standard cable box and remote.


----------



## slowbiscuit

See my thread here. Bottom line is that FCC complaints need to be filed against Comcast for inconsistent application of Cablecard rentals - some areas get the A/O fees with credits (and some without credits), some don't get charged anything for cards, some get charged $1.50 per card. It's all over the map, and it's against the new rules.

They need to be charging a single fee for each card after the first, same as every other cableCo, and it's what the FCC says should be done. I would argue that the bogus 'HD tech fee' falls into the same category if you don't have any of their boxes, but Comcast would probably say that you get charged that whether you have their box or not if you get HD channels and probably get away with it. Still doesn't explain why some areas get it and some don't, but their billing is all messed up.


----------



## Atomic Taco

DavidTigerFan said:


> When did comcast announce that they were raising rates? I just looked at my January bill and both the Basic Cable charge and the HD technology fee went up. Basic went from $59.95 to $63.70 and the HD technology fee went from $8.50 to $9.95.


Just to clarify, you should only get charged the HD fee if you have a HD box. A CableCard isn't a HD box. Not all Comcast reps are aware of this distinction.
And I'm not sure if you have a HD STB, but you did post in the CableCard thread...
And damn, that must be a digital "basic" package. Because in my market, Basic Cable is only $15. But it's only ~30 channels.



slowbiscuit said:


> some don't get charged anything for cards, some get charged $1.50 per card. It's all over the map, and it's against the new rules.
> 
> They need to be charging a single fee for each card after the first, same as every other cableCo, and it's what the FCC says should be done. I would argue that the bogus 'HD tech fee' falls into the same category if you don't have any of their boxes, but Comcast would probably say that you get charged that whether you have their box or not if you get HD channels and probably get away with it. Still doesn't explain why some areas get it and some don't, but their billing is all messed up.


According to my rate brochure the first CC on an outlet is $0.00. Each additional card is $1.50. When I picked up the card, the rep threw in a $2.30 fee. Not sure where she pulled that number out of.
But we should consider ourselves lucky that Comcast is giving us the first one for free. Or in a more cynical tone, it's good that they're throwing them in for as high as the cable packages are. The FCC admits that most operators charge $2-4 per month for the first card, and specifically allows them to via FCC Rule 76.1205(b)(5), 76.1602(b).

--

And just an update to my situation (long story short: went to service center, asked for card, told I wasn't allowed to get one for my cable package, mentioned FCC rules, got card with $2.30/month charge, called billing, charge removed) I sent an email to we_can_help and told them that story and how everything was squared away and asked that they remind the center manager of their policies. Removing the cookie cutter bookend parts of their response:



> Review of your account indicated that our billing department has updated your account and provided you with the necessary credits. I have provided feedback to the cable store supervisor and their manager in regard to the interaction you had and the information provided. I have reviewed the documentation we have on file in regard to cablecards and it appears there may very well be some confusion in regard to when and how they may be issued. This information is being updated to prevent future incidents like yours.
> 
> Due to this incident I have authorized your account to receive a $20 credit as a courtesy for your inconvenience.


Nifty that they gave me a credit. I wouldn't think it deserved one. Having the center manager not slam anyone with fees in the future is rewarding enough to me.


----------



## mrjaybov

The tech at Comcast told me to save rental $$$ I could get my HD channels using a TIVO box and a Comcast supplied cable card. Do I need to activate the TIVO susbscrition to make this work? Or can I just plug in the TIVO box, activate the card and Wha -La, I have a HD box (minus some functionality) with no rental fees. Anyone know? HD thru Xbox coming soon at Comcast too.


----------



## Atomic Taco

mrjaybov said:


> The tech at Comcast told me to save rental $$$ I could get my HD channels using a TIVO box and a Comcast supplied cable card. Do I need to activate the TIVO susbscrition to make this work? Or can I just plug in the TIVO box, activate the card and Wha -La, I have a HD box (minus some functionality) with no rental fees. Anyone know? HD thru Xbox coming soon at Comcast too.


The only thing a TiVo without a subscription will do is pause up to 30 minutes of live TV.


----------



## mrjaybov

I'm not really interested in any TiVO functionality what so ever, I just want to put a cable card in it and use it as a HD tuner in my basement. I just want LIVE tv. The cable guy sais this is away to get around from paying 10 bucks a month for an extra box.


----------



## HazelW

mrjaybov said:


> I'm not really interested in any TiVO functionality what so ever, I just want to put a cable card in it and use it as a HD tuner in my basement. I just want LIVE tv. The cable guy sais this is away to get around from paying 10 bucks a month for an extra box.


In my area they will hit you with a $9.75 "additional outlet" fee and a $2.50 credit for using your own box.


----------



## Rkkeller

I have my TiVo HD with a Comcast Mcc and there are no charges for it at all.

I picked up a 2nd Mcablecard just yesterday for my Premier coming Tuesday and they told me there was no charge for it either. She said the first ones are free but its $1.50 if a second one is needed "for the same device".

I guess I won't really know until I activate it and get my next bill.


----------



## mrjaybov

Is your tivo box activated?


----------



## a68oliver

Rkkeller said:


> I have my TiVo HD with a Comcast Mcc and there are no charges for it at all.
> 
> I picked up a 2nd Mcablecard just yesterday for my Premier coming Tuesday and they told me there was no charge for it either. She said the first ones are free but its $1.50 if a second one is needed "for the same device".
> 
> I guess I won't really know until I activate it and get my next bill.


The first cablecard and converter box is bundled into the outlet charge. The new Tivo will probably incur an additional outlet charge of approimately $9. If you needed a 2nd cablecard in it (which you don't), then you would pay a cablecard charge. Since you are bringing your own box/converter (the Tivo) you will receive a credit of approximately $2.50 on the outlet charge.

The result is that the additional Tivo will probably cost you about $6.50 in new charges (outlet/cablecard/credit, etc.).

Of course, if you are REPLACING a Comcast box with the Tivo, then there will be no new additional outlet charge and you should receive a credit because you are no longer using their box.


----------



## jff6791

a68oliver said:


> The first cablecard and converter box is bundled into the outlet charge. The new Tivo will probably incur an additional outlet charge of approimately $9. If you needed a 2nd cablecard in it (which you don't), then you would pay a cablecard charge. Since you are bringing your own box/converter (the Tivo) you will receive a credit of approximately $2.50 on the outlet charge.
> 
> The result is that the additional Tivo will probably cost you about $6.50 in new charges (outlet/cablecard/credit, etc.).
> 
> Of course, if you are REPLACING a Comcast box with the Tivo, then there will be no new additional outlet charge and you should receive a credit because you are no longer using their box.


My bill just went up $7.45 for "Additional Outlet Service Charge (with Cablecard) includes customer owned video equipment credit" when I added first TiVo Premiere last month. I moved their STB to a different room so didn't replace one. Nice shell game on their part cloaking credit in a new larger fee.


----------



## Rkkeller

:< Looks like my 2nd TiVo + Comcast cc experience is going as bad as my first!!!!

I picked up a cc before my TiVo came so I would be ready and it got stuck on the "acquiring channels" screen. I called Comcast and spoke to 3 different people over 40 minutes and all they could do is resend the signal and say I needed a tech to come to the house.

Comcast is only blocks from where I work so instead I took the cc back and got another one. As soon as the clerk went to remove the first cc he said the CS people were idiots and it was obvious the cc service was not setup properly. He made some changes and gave me a cc.

I went to install this 2nd cc and started receivng "some" channels within minutes but no channels over 812 worked. I called Comcast and they said it can take up to an hour so I wait and still nothing. Called again signal sent and told needed a tech to come to the house, hung up called right back hoping to get someone better and was told the same thing. Finally asked for a supervisor who was very apologetic but could do nothing but schedule an appt for Fri afternoon for a tech to swap the cards.

I am 99.9% sure swapping the card will do nothing and its a setting on their end but can't seem to get them to understand. Maybe when I end up swapping out 10-20 cc's someone will finally figure it out.


----------



## NGeorge

I got Comcast to remove ALL fees--just by quoting them all the fine print in the bottom of their rate booklet. I have 2 Tivo Premieres with 2 M Cards. 

1. Their ratecard said the first CableCard "per device" is free, the second is $1.50. The first bill had an addition $1.50 fee on each card. They tried telling me an M Card counted as 2 cards. I reminded them that their sheet said "the first card per device" and that an M Card is a single physical card--He looked it up, removed the fee. 

2. $10 HD Fee "For installation of Comcast HD equipment"--the rep didn't even question this, and took the fee off. He said that they get this a lot from Tivo owners--and that as far as they are concerned a CableCard could be plugged into anything, HD or not. 

3. $8.00 "Additional Digital Outlet Fee"--my logic was that the fine print charges $8.00 for an additional digital outlet, but a DTA, basically a ClearQAM digital cable box, has no charge (thus the "digital outlet" is for the better equipment, NOT the extra drop--and since I have a CableCard, which is free for the first one in a device, there would be no equipment fee)

Well II didn't even have to ask for it. While taking care of the HD fee, the rep said "Oh, you don't have any Comcast equipment on here besides the CableCards--looks like we have you down for an extra cable box"--and removed the fee. Easy enough. 

So maybe I was extremely lucky? I cut $21.00 off my Comcast bill in one phone call--and I have 2 Tivos (Premiers I got off Craigslist at the grandfathered rates through Tivo) for much less than what Comcast wants for their crappy Motorola HD DVR boxes--$10 HD fee + $15.95 per unit. 

--Nat


----------



## Atomic Taco

NGeorge said:


> So maybe I was extremely lucky?


Depends on what you consider "lucky". If lucky is getting Comcast to correctly follow their own pricing structure, then I'd say you got lucky.


----------



## jon96cobra

jff6791 said:


> My bill just went up $7.45 for "Additional Outlet Service Charge (with Cablecard) includes customer owned video equipment credit" when I added first TiVo Premiere last month. I moved their STB to a different room so didn't replace one. Nice shell game on their part cloaking credit in a new larger fee.


Did you have to call about the customer owned Video Equipment credit? I didn't see it on my last bill so I'm going to have to call them.


----------



## Rkkeller

Rkkeller said:


> :< Looks like my 2nd TiVo + Comcast cc experience is going as bad as my first!!!!


I was right and it was only a code that was not entered. The tech came out checked the signal level then called the office, after a few minutes on the phone the HD channels on the one card were not set up right.

He said its very common and cc installs are almost always problematic. He had a STACK of extra cards with him incase.


----------



## NGeorge

Atomic Taco said:


> Depends on what you consider "lucky". If lucky is getting Comcast to correctly follow their own pricing structure, then I'd say you got lucky.


I wouldn't say I feel lucky about getting them to follow their pricing structure--I make sure that happens with everyone I do business with--and if it doesn't I call until I get someone who knows what they are doing and gets it the way it should be.

I was referring more to the fact that the fine print in my area is actually priced fairly and in a way that makes sense when it comes to customer owned equipment. It seems like a lot of people complain about having all these CableCard and extra "BS fees" on their accounts on their Tivos, especially with Comcast.

Am I just lucky to live in an area where they don't pull that crap in their pricing, or is this the case in most of their markets and people just aren't persistent/knowledgeable enough to call them out on it? I mean I can sort of understand a $1.50 M-card fee slipping through and someone just ignoring it--but $21 in BS fees is half of the internet bill every month, and it would seem to me that most people would be making sure it is removed.

What I didn't mention in my previous post was the other thing they pulled: I *bought* a new Cable Modem from them for $99 one-time vs. $8 per month lease. I've owned cable modems for 12 years (when I moved, I figured it was time to buy a new DOCSIS 3.0 modem, so I ordered a new one when I added the TV), and have had exactly 2 of them go bad. At $99 each, I've been WAY ahead of the game vs. $8 per month. The sales guy was CLUELESS, but got the $99 charge on... THEN they tried dinging me for $8 per month.

It took me 3 phone calls over 3 months to explain that this was OWNED (it only has a $99 charge and PURCHASED EQUIPMENT on my first bill!). Apparently I am the only person who buys their cable modem--and why wouldn't I? I mean, at $99 to buy it from them, it pays for itself in a year vs. the lease fee--at the 5+ years that each of mine have lasted, I've avoided paying Comcast nearly a $1000 in lease fees lol. No wonder Comcast hides the fact that you can BUY a modem in such small print (you can also buy them from Best Buy, but they are basically the same price for a 3.0 unit--for $99 they brought me this one)

--Nat


----------



## Atomic Taco

NGeorge said:


> Apparently I am the only person who buys their cable modem


I bought mine. Didn't need DOCSYS 3.0, so I got a 2.0 modem for $40.


----------



## morac

NGeorge said:


> It took me 3 phone calls over 3 months to explain that this was OWNED (it only has a $99 charge and PURCHASED EQUIPMENT on my first bill!). Apparently I am the only person who buys their cable modem--and why wouldn't I? I mean, at $99 to buy it from them, it pays for itself in a year vs. the lease fee--at the 5+ years that each of mine have lasted, I've avoided paying Comcast nearly a $1000 in lease fees lol. No wonder Comcast hides the fact that you can BUY a modem in such small print (you can also buy them from Best Buy, but they are basically the same price for a 3.0 unit--for $99 they brought me this one)


I believe that's why Comcast pushes their triple play service so hard. You have to rent the modem from them when you use their voice service since voice service modems aren't for sale. That's an extra $7 for them and one of the reasons I dropped their phone service. The other being they charge $45 a month for what I get virtually free from Ooma.


----------



## Atomic Taco

morac said:


> I believe that's why Comcast pushes their triple play service so hard. You have to rent the modem from them when you use their voice service since voice service modems aren't for sale. That's an extra $7 for them


*Wrong*. You *do not need to rent* a modem from Comcast for any of their services.

http://mydeviceinfo.comcast.net/

Comcast hands out a lot of Arris modems for triple play. I picked a random Arris modem off that list and found it for sale for $35.


----------



## morac

Atomic Taco said:


> Wrong. You do not need to rent a modem from Comcast for any of their services.
> 
> http://mydeviceinfo.comcast.net/
> 
> Comcast hands out a lot of Arris modems for triple play. I picked a random Arris modem off that list and found it for sale for $35.


I'm right. You definitely need to rent a digital voice modem (eMTA) if you use *Comcast Voice service*. None of the modems on that list are voice capable. If you don't have CDV, then what you said is true.

http://customer.comcast.com/help-and-support/phone/requirements-for-digital-voice-modems/

(*) Apparently in some areas you can buy an eMTA from Comcast, but not in most areas.


----------



## Atomic Taco

morac said:


> You definitely need to rent a digital voice modem (eMTA) if you use *Comcast Voice service*. None of the modems on that list are voice capable.


http://mydeviceinfo.comcast.net/device.php?tier=-1&devid=260&e=0&d3=0&s=&so=&sc=756
http://mydeviceinfo.comcast.net/device.php?tier=-1&devid=219&e=0&d3=0&s=&so=&sc=756

Device Type: eMTA

A bit more expensive at $70 and up, but they're also DOCSYS 3.0 unlike the D2 modem I picked in my last post.


----------



## morac

Atomic Taco said:



> http://mydeviceinfo.comcast.net/device.php?tier=-1&devid=260&e=0&d3=0&s=&so=&sc=756
> http://mydeviceinfo.comcast.net/device.php?tier=-1&devid=219&e=0&d3=0&s=&so=&sc=756
> 
> Device Type: eMTA
> 
> A bit more expensive at $70 and up, but they're also DOCSYS 3.0 unlike the D2 modem I picked in my last post.


That's nice, but show me where you can buy them.


----------



## Atomic Taco

morac said:


> That's nice, but show me where you can buy them.


As you wish:

http://search.ebay.com/TM722G

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0...=1789&creative=390957&creativeASIN=B0039UWW54

That's just two models and two vendors. If I were actually in the market for a VOIP modem (which I'm not; home phones are pointless when you have a cell phone that works anywhere in the world and has more features--like SMS) I'd search higher and lower for a better modem at a better price.


----------



## morac

Well as I mentioned, check the link I posted above. Comcast doesn't allow you to use your own eMTA in all areas. Consider yourself lucky to be in an area that allows it.


----------



## Atomic Taco

morac said:


> Well as I mentioned, check the link I posted above. Comcast doesn't allow you to use your own eMTA in all areas. Consider yourself lucky to be in an area that allows it.


I have no knowledge or desire to know what's allowed in my area. If you could please update your boilerplate message from "You have to rent the modem from them when you use their voice service since voice service modems aren't for sale" to "Voice service modems are for sale but are expensive and self-purchased modems cannot be used in all areas" that'd be great.


----------



## MichaelK

morac said:


> I believe that's why Comcast pushes their triple play service so hard. You have to rent the modem from them when you use their voice service since voice service modems aren't for sale. That's an extra $7 for them and one of the reasons I dropped their phone service. The other being they charge $45 a month for what I get virtually free from Ooma.


FYI- that's no longer the case-
you can buy the official ARRIS docsis 3.0 modem (722g i believe) that does their phoine service from select Best Buy stores (there's a PDF with the list of best buys that sell them on the Arris website someplace). They have to have a comcast kiosk apparently. (there's places online claiming to sell them also, but it's not clear at all if comcast allows those or not...)

http://www.arrisi.com/consumer/

the modem is ~$150 and you MUST have the drone at the comcast kiosk "activate it" before leaving. Then when you get home you call them to add it to your account for real.

(if you are bored- I know the princeton best buy on rt 1 has them- they are even in a comcast branded box- sold back in the tv section next to the comcast kiosk- NOT by the cable modems in the computer section. If you ask the tools in the computer land if they sell the comcast modems they are clueless..)

Thanks for the mention about the Ooma, never heard of it- off to go look...


----------



## morac

MichaelK said:


> Thanks for the mention about the Ooma, never heard of it- off to go look...


Personally I love Ooma. The hardware is costly up front (I got a refurbished model off woot), but if you want plain phone service it's basically free after that. I pay the circa $130 a year for Premium service though. I wouldn't recommend it if you do a lot of FAXing or have a alarm service that requires a phone line (ie modem). Unlike Comcast's phone service, modems don't work through Ooma's VOIP. Faxing works off and on, but is very slow.

Another FYI, if you're thinking of dropping Comcast's phone service to save money. Because of their bundling, my rates actually went _up_ when I dropped Comcast's phone service since they no longer waived the HD technology fee and charged more for Premium channels. I managed to save money though by signing up for a double play service and dropping the Premium channels (which I never really watched anyway).


----------



## MichaelK

morac said:


> ...
> Another FYI, if you're thinking of dropping Comcast's phone service to save money. Because of their bundling, my rates actually went _up_ when I dropped Comcast's phone service since they no longer waived the HD technology fee and charged more for Premium channels. I managed to save money though by signing up for a double play service and dropping the Premium channels (which I never really watched anyway).


I was afraid of that- haven't sit down to check my specifics- but that "seems" to be the likelihood here too. That's what has me thinking of buying the modem from the best buy and at least dumping the $7 fee (which seems to go up annually at this point...). I've had triple play since i got my S3's in 2006 so I would have paid for it long ago. I just bought a couple premiers with lifetime so figure I'm locked to comcast for at least the 23-24 months to pay back on the modem.

one of these days soon i have to sit down and figure out what the best option is....


----------



## Rkkeller

Isn't this the CABLE CARD thread?????


----------



## morac

MichaelK said:


> I was afraid of that- haven't sit down to check my specifics- but that "seems" to be the likelihood here too. That's what has me thinking of buying the modem from the best buy and at least dumping the $7 fee (which seems to go up annually at this point...). I've had triple play since i got my S3's in 2006 so I would have paid for it long ago. I just bought a couple premiers with lifetime so figure I'm locked to comcast for at least the 23-24 months to pay back on the modem.
> 
> one of these days soon i have to sit down and figure out what the best option is....


Personally I dropped Triple Play when Comcast started charging me $210 a month for it. For me it was definitely worth the drop. I'm now playing about $110 for TV (Digital Preferred) and Internet (Blast Tier).

I'm in a somewhat unique position though where I'm not paying outlet fees and still getting the CableCard credit, so the more cards I get from Comcast, the less money I end up paying overall. Currently the 4 cards I have about offset the HD Tech fee I'm paying for a HD Cable box, which I'll return whenever On Demand starts working on the Premiere.


----------



## unitron

Rkkeller said:


> Isn't this the CABLE CARD thread?????


Sooner or later they all turn into the "How I'm getting screwed by my cable company" thread.

Can't imagine why.


----------



## bareyb

FWIW I just got the same story from the girl at Comcast. She said we have MULTI stream cards. Which is to say they only pay for ONE stream. I have to pay $1.10 per card for the OTHER STREAM. So I guess I'm getting screwed too then... Bastards...


----------



## Atomic Taco

bareyb said:


> FWIW I just got the same story from the girl at Comcast. She said we have MULTI stream cards. Which is to say they only pay for ONE stream. I have to pay $1.10 per card for the OTHER STREAM. So I guess I'm getting screwed too then... Bastards...


Remind them that it's one card. One card = one piece of equipment = one charge. Or bring the card back to the office and tell them you want to return half of it.


----------



## bareyb

Atomic Taco said:


> Remind them that it's one card. One card = one piece of equipment = one charge. Or bring the card back to the office and tell them you want to return half of it.


I was afraid to tell them that my Elite has four tuners. They would probably try to charge for another three outlets. 

I'm gonna try and see if I can straighten this out. Wish me luck...


----------



## MichaelK

or ask if their rental DVR's with 2 tuners count as 2 boxes...


----------



## unitron

unitron said:


> Sooner or later they all turn into the "How I'm getting screwed by my cable company" thread.
> 
> Can't imagine why.





bareyb said:


> FWIW I just got the same story from the girl at Comcast. She said we have MULTI stream cards. Which is to say they only pay for ONE stream. I have to pay $1.10 per card for the OTHER STREAM. So I guess I'm getting screwed too then... Bastards...


I rest my case.


----------



## bareyb

To get things back on track: I just installed a Premiere Elite and it took an entire DAY. It started at 2 pm and ended with the last call from level 2 tech at 9:30 pm at night. Took two trips to my local comcast office (with with 20 minute wait times) THREE CableCARDS to get it working. Every bit of the fault was with Comcast. Apparently they can't enter a number correctly to save their lives. 

Got my last TiVo S3 in 2006 and they STILL haven't figured out how to activate a CableCARD without a Truck roll or Level 2 tech, even 6 years later. Bastards!


----------



## myosh_tino

NGeorge said:


> So maybe I was extremely lucky? I cut $21.00 off my Comcast bill in one phone call--and I have 2 Tivos (Premiers I got off Craigslist at the grandfathered rates through Tivo) for much less than what Comcast wants for their crappy Motorola HD DVR boxes--$10 HD fee + $15.95 per unit.
> 
> --Nat


Your story sounds like SOP (standard operating procedure) for Comcast where I live (Cupertino, CA) although I only get charged $1.10 per CableCARD.

I had the same thing happen to me after a tech visit to replace the cards in my Series3. On my next bill I got hit with a $10 HD fee and $24 in Additional Outlet fees ($8 x 3 outlets). A quick trip to my local service center was all it took get the fees removed.


----------



## bareyb

Guess what? Now the lower channels don't work on on my my old Series 3's... How much you wanna bet they borked one of the Cablecards in it somehow when they were trying to activate the new Premiere? It's been working fine for years... Until now. I hate Comcast SO much....


----------



## Atomic Taco

bareyb said:


> Guess what? Now the lower channels don't work on on my my old Series 3's


What do you mean by "don't work" and "lower channels"? Analog channels? Digital non-encrypted?


myosh_tino said:


> Your story sounds like SOP (standard operating procedure) for Comcast where I live (Cupertino, CA) although I only get charged $1.10 per CableCARD.


Unless you have a S3 HD (silver box with clock) AND two cards, you shouldn't be charged at all.


----------



## unitron

Atomic Taco said:


> What do you mean by "don't work" and "lower channels"? Analog channels? Digital non-encrypted?Unless you have a S3 HD (silver box with clock) AND two cards, you shouldn't be charged at all.


The one with the clock, i.e., the Organic Light Emitting Diode, or OLED, display, on the front, is the original S3, the TCD648250, and needs one cable card per tuner, for a total of 2 cards, regardless of whether they're S or M cards.

The Series 3 platform HD, the TCD652160, has no OLED display, nor does the visually identical HD XL, the TCD658000. They take 2 S cable cards or 1 M card.


----------



## Atomic Taco

unitron said:


> The one with the clock, i.e., the Organic Light Emitting Diode, or OLED, display, on the front, is the original S3, the TCD648250, and needs one cable card per tuner, for a total of 2 cards, regardless of whether they're S or M cards.
> 
> The Series 3 platform HD, the TCD652160, has no OLED display, nor does the visually identical HD XL, the TCD658000. They take 2 S cable cards or 1 M card.


Yes, so unless myosh_tino has the TCD648250, it is unlikely that myosh_tino has two cards PER OUTLET, and thus should not be charged.


----------



## Rkkeller

All the talk above about buying your own modem and saving the $7 a month fee started me looking for myself. I do not have voice thru Comcast and found the exact Motorola modem they gave me on Amazon for $45. There were used ones for $25 too.

Not sure how easy Comcast will swap it out for me but I thought by buying the exact same modem that they gave me, it would limit any excuses they might come up with.


----------



## morac

Rkkeller said:


> Not sure how easy Comcast will swap it out for me but I thought by buying the exact same modem that they gave me, it would limit any excuses they might come up with.


It's a very simply process. In fact in many areas it's automated. You just hook up the new modem instead of the old one and when you try to go to any web site it instead takes you to a web site where you can activate your new modem and link it to your account.

I've been told that process is a bit hit or miss though so it might be better to simply call in. All you need to do is give them the MAC and serial number of the new modem and they'll swap it. It's very simple.

Then bring your old modem back to Comcast.


----------



## jon96cobra

morac said:


> It's a very simply process. In fact in many areas it's automated. You just hook up the new modem instead of the old one and when you try to go to any web site it instead takes you to a web site where you can activate your new modem and link it to your account.
> 
> I've been told that process is a bit hit or miss though so it might be better to simply call in. All you need to do is give them the MAC and serial number of the new modem and they'll swap it. It's very simple.
> 
> Then bring your old modem back to Comcast.


Comcast has a list of modems you can use with there service on there site. 
http://mydeviceinfo.comcast.net/

When you take back the modem make sure you get a receipt I have had them come back months later with a fee that I didn't return a device.


----------



## ghuido

4th time activating a Comcast Cable Card.

Observation through the entire process.

1.) Picked up the CAble Card at the Comcast Service Center and they did not give me any supporting documentation. Said they did not have it. Had to ask this forum to get the Cable Card Activation Toll Free Number ( 1-877-405-2298 )

2.) Set up the TIVO with the M-Card and called the activation line. They did their process and the cable card activated. There was still a problem with getting Non-Broadcast/Cable Encrypted HD Channels (E.g. SYFY, TNT, TBS). They would not come through. Conditional access screen showed Auth. Code of MP. Looks like the cable card was not set up right. This happend before to me and other people.

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=376170

3.) Opened up a CR to have a tech called me. 24 hours later a tech did called back. After about 20 minutes I begged the tech to check that the Bill Codes where set up right on the CAble Card and to do an INIT Hit. He did some checking and said he "Updated something" (Magic Box Statement there). After 5 minutes the cable card finally started working again.

Phew ... always and adventure activating cable card. Please AllVid get here soon.


----------



## Rkkeller

I swapped out my Comcast modem for one I bought on Amazon for under $50 and believe it or not, the swap went perfect. I switched cables, called Comcast tech support, he only asked for the mac id and a few seconds later it was working. I have to give props for this as I had complained in the past about problems with Comcast.


----------



## dayzeedawg

I picked up a cablecard this Thursday, and spent four hours on the Phone. Then I tried up another card Friday hoping it would work. Spent a couple more hours on the phone, and still could not get it to work. They said that a truck had to be sent out. I told them to make sure he brought some cable cards. They said he would. Well he didn't bring any cards, and could not fix it. Today they are supposed to try again . Hopefully the tech will bring a few cards with him.

So does anyone have any experience with Richmond , Fios service and their cable cards. I might need to try another company, or just drop cable tv. My rooftop antenna works great. Having a tivo with multiple tuners and an Appletv, I should have enough tv.


----------



## a68oliver

dayzeedawg said:


> I picked up a cablecard this Thursday, and spent four hours on the Phone. Then I tried up another card Friday hoping it would work. Spent a couple more hours on the phone, and still could not get it to work. They said that a truck had to be sent out. I told them to make sure he brought some cable cards. They said he would. Well he didn't bring any cards, and could not fix it. Today they are supposed to try again . Hopefully the tech will bring a few cards with him.
> 
> So does anyone have any experience with Richmond , Fios service and their cable cards. I might need to try another company, or just drop cable tv. My rooftop antenna works great. Having a tivo with multiple tuners and an Appletv, I should have enough tv.


Are you sayng that Comcast provides FIOS service? I was not aware that they were doing that in any of there markets.


----------



## dayzeedawg

a68oliver said:


> Are you sayng that Comcast provides FIOS service? I was not aware that they were doing that in any of there markets.


No, I meant switch to Verizon Fios.

I eventually got it to work. The installer gave the wrong serial number to the other Comcast people.


----------



## a68oliver

Sorry, I misunderstood.

It seems that most of the problems are typos or incorrect account info at the billing office.

Glad you got it working.


----------



## lstone19

I just finished a surprisingly good experience getting a new Premiere going with Comcast. Already have an HD (installed when a truck roll was required) so I knew what was needed.

Ordered the Premiere last weekend and Monday, called Comcast to verify how to get a cable card (expecting "we don't ship" as I had read here). At this point, things went a little south. Phone rep (local - lived in my town) said just go to the office and they'll have one for you (made it sound like he had contacted them and had them set one aside). Did so to find no they didn't have one for me and didn't have any. :-( However, the office rep took my number and said he'd call when they had one. No call Tuesday and I realized I could spend as much in gas Saturday morning running around the various offices as a truck roll would cost and I might still not have a card so I set up a truck roll for this morning. Yesterday morning, the rep called and said he had one. Decided what the heck, took off from work early (to work from home), and picked it up. They made me cancel the truck roll for this morning (I really wanted to hold on to it until I was sure the card worked). Documentation consisted of the activation phone number written on a piece of paper.

Went home, popped it in, called. Part way through, problems with the phone connection so the activation rep called me back!  Finished the activation and I was in business!


----------



## sauerwald

I wanted to share my experience with getting service with Comcast, a cablecard, and a TiVO HD.

I had internet only service from comcast for several years. No problems. We received TV programming via an antenna and Broadband internet (Netflix and Amazon). - again, all this worked well, no complaints. My wife wanted to add HBO, which meant adding TV service through Comcast, so I called to start the service, and was told that they would ship a cablecard out to me, and that I should expect it in 3-5 days. It never arrived, and a repeat call told me that I would have to pick up the card from the Comcast center - which I did, I then installed the card, and called Comcast to have it activated. They told me that it was good to go, but it wasn't working. Called several more times, the issue was escalated to a tier II tech, who again, didn't manage to get it to work. On Saturday, I spoke to a tech who suggested that I might have a bad cablecard, so he said that I could return to the comcast service center to exchange the card, or he could send a tech out to the house. I opted for the tech, and was told that the tech would arrive between 10:00 and 12:00 on Sunday. I was also told to expect 3 calls from comcast to confirm the visit, and that if I failed to answer the confirmation calls, that the appointment would be cancelled. By Sunday at 11, I had no calls, so I called Comcast to confirm that I had an appointment - I was told that there was no appointment scheduled, sorry for the misunderstanding, and that they would be able to fix it by sending out a signal from their office. Very frustrated I said bad things about Comcast. Then, at 11:55, a Comcast tech arrived at our door. After about an hour of poking and prodding around, the tech found that a filter had been installed on the pole outside our house to filter out the TV signal. He said that this sometimes results in better internet connectivity. He removed the filter, and everything started to work fine.

Very frustrated with the lack of helpfulness and lack of technical savvy of the comcast technical support staff, hope that this post might help the next person who finds themselves frustrated with the CableCARD.


----------



## unitron

sauerwald said:


> ...After about an hour of poking and prodding around, the tech found that a filter had been installed on the pole outside our house to filter out the TV signal. He said that this sometimes results in better internet connectivity...


Yeah, but that's not why it was there, it was there to keep you from getting cable for free and they should have had a record of it being there, and known that they needed to come out and remove it when you added TV service.

Make it clear to them that you will not be paying anything for that truck roll, and that you expect something in compensation for all of your time that they wasted with their incompetence and the extra trouble they put you through.

If they balk, tell them you'll be taking it up with the franchising authority (that's the city council or whoever that gives them a monopoly on running cable through everyone's front yards).


----------



## tabathadolley

I ordered a premiere a few weeks ago, and traded in my P.O.S. Comcast DVR for a cablecard the night before the delivery. _The Tivo showed up less than 24 hours after I placed the order, btw!_ Anyway, I popped in the card and called Comcast; everything was working great. For a day. The cablecard became unpaired, and I called Comcast who simply reactivated the card and wouldn't help me any further. They advised me to call Tivo if it came unpaired again!

I called Comcast the next day because, again, it came unpaired. The activation rep argued with me that there was no way it was the cablecard and I should call Tivo. I refused, and she sent me to a tech support rep. 

The tech support rep sounded a bit more local, so communication was more clear. He had no idea what was happening, but made sure to suggest I should switch back to a Comcast DVR :down:. I laughed! Anyway, he had a tech come out the next day who switched out the card. Yep, it works perfectly now.

I hate COMCAST!


----------



## lpwcomp

I sent the following e-mail to [email protected]:



> Since the only digital equipment I have from you are the one adapter included in the package and the two free FCC mandated DTA's, why are you charging me to have my own equipment (two TiVos) connected to the cable in violation of FCC regulations?
> 
> From the FCC website:
> 
> "Use your own set-top box without extra charge. FCC Rule 76.1205(b)(5)(C). Your cable operator may charge you to lease a CableCARD or tuning adapter, but may not charge you an additional service fee for using your own digital-cable-ready television or set-top box. "
> 
> (Contact information redacted)


I was contacted within hours by phone. After much wailing an gnashing of teeth, I was offered a 12-month removal of one of the "Digital Service" fees. While it did not satisfy me, I took what I could get. I also followed up with this e-mail:



> I just got off the phone with your CS representative. I'm afraid that I didn't react well to what she had to say and for that I apologize. However, in my defense I do not like being presented with a disingenuous and obfuscated argument.
> 
> This is from the FCC website:
> 
> Accurate information on the rental cost of a CableCARD from your provider. Your operator must list the cost of a CableCARD rental on its website or billing inserts and on its annual rate notice, and must provide you with this information when you call. FCC Rule 76.1205(b)(5), 76.1602(b). Typically operators charge $2-4 per month to rent a CableCARD.
> Use your own set-top box without extra charge. FCC Rule 76.1205(b)(5)(C). Your cable operator may charge you to lease a CableCARD or tuning adapter, but may not charge you an additional service fee for using your own digital-cable-ready television or set-top box.
> 
> The only CableCARD fee(s) you have on the rate sheet included with my January bill (in the VIDEO EQUIPMENT section) are:
> 
> CableCARD(first card in device) 0.00
> CableCARD(second card in same device) 1.50
> 
> So, you are either not providing accurate information about CableCARD rental fees or you are charging me for using my own equipment. Either way, you are in violation of FCC regulations.


----------



## a68oliver

I think there is some room for different interpretations of the rules.

While Comcast may not charge you for using your own equipment, I believe they can charge you for PROGRAMMING which is available on additional outlets, etc. I pay an additional outlet fee which includes their equipment, but get a credit for the use of my own equipment. I believe the remainder of the charge helps defray the cost of the programming. There is a cost associated with authorizing the reception/unscrambling of the programming on both their equipment and your equipment. It seems reasonable that they could charge for that service.

I wish the FCC regs were more specific about this.


----------



## lpwcomp

a68oliver said:


> I think there is some room for different interpretations of the rules.
> 
> While Comcast may not charge you for using your own equipment, I believe they can charge you for PROGRAMMING which is available on additional outlets, etc. I pay an additional outlet fee which includes their equipment, but get a credit for the use of my own equipment. I believe the remainder of the charge helps defray the cost of the programming. There is a cost associated with authorizing the reception/unscrambling of the programming on both their equipment and your equipment. It seems reasonable that they could charge for that service.
> 
> I wish the FCC regs were more specific about this.


I'm sorry, but if they used that argument, I would consider it specious. They do not pay the content providers per outlet, they pay per subscriber. As far as their costs are concerned, if it were a one-time setup charge it would be a bit more understandable. But it isn't. It is a monthly charge for something that basically costs them nothing. It is also a flat charge no matter what level of service you have, how many premium channels you have, etc. It has nothing whatever to do with recovering programming costs.

When cable first started, there was an additional charge for each outlet. This is their way of returning to that model.

Cable wants to act like the phone company used to. Until sometime in the 70's, you paid an additional charge for each phone on a line, even if you owned the equipment (rare, as the phone company had the right to refuse to let you attach your own equipment).


----------



## HazelW

I have on Comcast box and several tivos. I get charged an additional outlet fee for each tivo. If I instead had Comcast boxes on these additional outlets, would I still be charged the fee?


----------



## slowbiscuit

Yes.


----------



## slowbiscuit

a68oliver said:


> I think there is some room for different interpretations of the rules.
> 
> While Comcast may not charge you for using your own equipment, I believe they can charge you for PROGRAMMING which is available on additional outlets, etc. I pay an additional outlet fee which includes their equipment, but get a credit for the use of my own equipment. I believe the remainder of the charge helps defray the cost of the programming. There is a cost associated with authorizing the reception/unscrambling of the programming on both their equipment and your equipment. It seems reasonable that they could charge for that service.
> 
> I wish the FCC regs were more specific about this.


It's pretty clear from reading the new rules and FAQs that the FCC's intent was to have a simple rental fee per card that is universally applied to all customers. Comcast clearly does not do this, regardless of the validity of the outlet fee. In their response to me and the FCC, they acknowledge this and claim that they are working to get it corrected nationwide, but I don't think it will happen - their billing is a crazy quilt of different systems. This is what the FCC should address along with the validity of the outlet fee for card users.

Comcast is the only cableCo that I know of that does not have a uniform card rental fee, and they are also the only one that I've seen that imposes this bogus outlet fee.


----------



## lpwcomp

HazelW said:


> I have on Comcast box and several tivos. I get charged an additional outlet fee for each tivo. If I instead had Comcast boxes on these additional outlets, would I still be charged the fee?


Yes., as the cost includes the equipment. You should be currently getting two "Customer owned equipment" credits.


----------



## peter888chan

Just replaced my Tivo HD with an Elite (quad tuners is just wonderful!).

I setup the Elite and was prepped for the cablecard move. I removed the cablecard from the HD and put it in the Elite then powered it up. Surprisingly, I had all my channels, but I suspected this wouldn't last long, so called the 1-877 cablecard number (Wednesday). Told them the story and provided the cablecard data (HostID and such). After they entered in the data, I had them read it back to me. Everything seemed fine - 5 minute call.

Then on Saturday, I noticed 6 channels popped up the cablecard screen. I checked my other Tivo - those channels came in fine. Ok, reboot the Elite...still don't get those channels.

Sunday - call the 1-877 number, they send a hit - nothing. They check the data and says the cablecard data doesn't match and can't fix it, has to send me to 2nd tier. Get transferred to 2nd tier, send more hits. Nothing. I ask to verify the hostid and such, hmmm, numbers don't match. This person is in the Boston area, he puts me on hold while he talks to a field tech. Comes back on the phone and says that the field tech says the only way to fix it is with a truck roll. "you need to send a field tech to my house to fix bad data in your system?????" And he says he'd have to transfer me to West Coast (I'm in SF) to be able to schedule a truck roll. I argue again and he tries another field tech who says the other guy was wrong. So he says he needs to transfer me to the West Coast customer service area. I get transferrred into the standard automated voice system. And I swear, I think I ended up transferred back to the 1-877 cablecard folks.

Tell that person my story, they check the system and enter in the new data. Send a hit, wham, missing channels come back.


----------



## ian486

Hi everyone,

Ive been trying to read some of the recent posts to get an idea of what the issues are when getting comcast setup.

Im going to need to do this in 2 weeks. I have a tivo premiere currently with Brighthouse. With Brighthouse I have a cable card and a tuning adapter. 

For Comcast is a tuning adapter necessary? The initial Comcast chat person was telling me I couldnt get HD Channels, Premium Channels. I told him I didnt think that was true. What do I need to tell these people so they know what to do? For instance, for brighthouse it took many visits until I told them I needed a tuning adapter. I just want to make sure this goes smoothly. So far I have noticed to make sure the billing info and #s are entered correctly in their system. Do I need to know anything else? I dont trust that they know what they are doing.

Thanks!


----------



## unitron

ian486 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Ive been trying to read some of the recent posts to get an idea of what the issues are when getting comcast setup.
> 
> Im going to need to do this in 2 weeks. I have a tivo premiere currently with Brighthouse. With Brighthouse I have a cable card and a tuning adapter.
> 
> For Comcast is a tuning adapter necessary? The initial Comcast chat person was telling me I couldnt get HD Channels, Premium Channels. I told him I didnt think that was true. What do I need to tell these people so they know what to do? For instance, for brighthouse it took many visits until I told them I needed a tuning adapter. I just want to make sure this goes smoothly. So far I have noticed to make sure the billing info and #s are entered correctly in their system. Do I need to know anything else? I dont trust that they know what they are doing.
> 
> Thanks!


If they do Switched Digital Video (SDV), you will need a tuning adapter if you want any of the channels that they offer via SDV.

See if you can find someone at their office that knows what SDV is, and knows if they use it, and knows which of their channels are offered via it.

Before that, perhaps you should read this

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Switched_video

and have a look at this

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=357703


----------



## ian486

So does each Comcast area have a different system? 

So I would need to call Comcast Sarasota center to find out if a tuning adapter is necessary?

Do I need an M card or S card with the Tivo Premiere?

Thanks
Ian


----------



## morac

The vast majority of Comcast areas don't use SDV. I believe there are a few areas that Comcast acquired from Time Warner or another company that use SDV, but I'm not 100% positive about that. None of the "native" Comcast systems use SDV though.

The Premiere can only use M cards.


----------



## EvilMidniteBombr

I don't know if anyone has experienced this problem and this thread is so huge reading through it all is just not going to happen. 

I have a TiVo HD and a TiVo Premiere and each have a Comcast M-card installed. One major problem I have with both machines is the occasional "dark" channel. Sometimes (this happens with either TiVo) will tune to a digital or HD channel and will only get a black screen. Nothing will record. I've only noticed that this occurs with a handful of channels. Every time I've witnessed it both tuners are tuned to digital or HD channels. I am able to tune in that channel if I scan up/down until I can get a channel with a picture, then back to the original. When I do this, the channel on the other tuner will freeze and nothing will record until I try channel up/down work around. Essentially, I am occasionally reduced to one tuner.

It was extremely irritating during March Madness while trying to keep an eye on two different channels when one channel would freeze or be totally dark. I hope I've explained the problem well enough for you to understand what I'm going through. Will having the cable cards replaced help? Especially since I have two cards on two different machines doing the same thing. Any advice would be appreciated. Would replacing them fix the problem or only cause me more stress dealing with a truck roll, the probability of getting S cards instead of M, problems setting up new cards, etc, etc.


----------



## slowbiscuit

If it's a black screen the channel is likely copy-protected and your card is not paired correctly. Call the Comcast Cablecard activation line and have them make sure your Data ID matches what's in their system (assuming you're using a Moto M-card).


----------



## Fedhead

Can you tell me the number for the Comcast Cablecard activation line?

Thanks


----------



## gweempose

Fedhead said:


> Can you tell me the number for the Comcast Cablecard activation line?


I believe it is (877) 405-2298


----------



## EvilMidniteBombr

slowbiscuit said:


> If it's a black screen the channel is likely copy-protected and your card is not paired correctly. Call the Comcast Cablecard activation line and have them make sure your Data ID matches what's in their system (assuming you're using a Moto M-card).


I do occasionally get the "not subscribed to this channel" message, most of the time I do not. The channel up/down work around usually fixes it. Do you think it still may be a pairing issue?


----------



## Yuterald

EvilMidniteBombr said:


> I do occasionally get the "not subscribed to this channel" message, most of the time I do not. The channel up/down work around usually fixes it. Do you think it still may be a pairing issue?


The "not subscribed" tells you (as you know) you're receiving the channel but not authorized to watch it. What happened (and just happened again) is that signal strength is an issue for receiving stations. In my area Palladium, Showtime HD, and one other station "ride" the same bandwith and those were the stations that were 'black'. I know I get them but nothing would appear. Comcast came out and it was determined that the signal was not strong enough (this didn't happen for the other tivo, just one). I recently sold my DLP and now just have a projector and moved stuff around and the cable was moved and so, again, I lost two of the three and the one that was left was pixelating horribly (when it was on at all) so I spent some time "literally" moving the cable line up, down, left, right until the pictures were back. Long story short - find out if the black stations are all in the same 'packet' to determine if it's a signal strength issue.


----------



## EvilMidniteBombr

Yuterald said:


> The "not subscribed" tells you (as you know) you're receiving the channel but not authorized to watch it. What happened (and just happened again) is that signal strength is an issue for receiving stations. In my area Palladium, Showtime HD, and one other station "ride" the same bandwith and those were the stations that were 'black'. I know I get them but nothing would appear. Comcast came out and it was determined that the signal was not strong enough (this didn't happen for the other tivo, just one). I recently sold my DLP and now just have a projector and moved stuff around and the cable was moved and so, again, I lost two of the three and the one that was left was pixelating horribly (when it was on at all) so I spent some time "literally" moving the cable line up, down, left, right until the pictures were back. Long story short - find out if the black stations are all in the same 'packet' to determine if it's a signal strength issue.


The next time that I notice this problem, I'll try to check signal strength.


----------



## pdhenry

Hey -- I appear to have successfully downgraded my cable from "Digital Preferred" to Limited Basic and kept the cable cards.

The helpful Comcast Chat lady tried to tell me that the cable cards would not be required with limited basic but I used the words "customer owned equipment" and "FCC" and explained that the cards were required to tune digital channels on my device. She did some research and said OK. Then she said the digital transport adapter that I use on my S2 wouldn't work with limited basic and I gave an answer similar to "Huh? How does my analog TV work then?" and then she changed her mind on that again.


----------



## sbourgeo

I got the digital transition letter from Comcast a few weeks ago and was able to get a cable card at the local Comcast storefront to use with my $10.29 monthly "Limited Basic Service" with no issues. So while it works, I'm guessing Comcast will try to talk you into spending money on a more expensive package to get one.


----------



## gconnery

Okay, so back in May last year I had two Cablecards in two TiVos and Comcast was charging me $0 for the first, and $1.50 for the second. I noticed that the verbage on the second said clearly "Cablecard (additional Card IN Same Device)" so I called them on it.

In June they changed it to $0.00 for the first, $1.10 for the 2nd, but with a Customer-owned Equipment-Adjustment of -$2.50. Odd.

Finally in July after complaining again, they changed it so there were NO cablecard
charges (which seemed right) but still a $-2.50 COE Adjustment. Okay great.

In August it was basically the same except there were TWO "Digital Adapter" charges of $0.00. Great. Weird that it changed again but whatever.

Fast-forward to January. I add a TiVo Elite using a 3rd Cablecard. At great pain and torture I might add (the usual Comcast Cable Card install horror story, but hey I was prepared for it). Now I had one "Digital Adapter" charge of $0.00 and three Cablecard charges of $1.10 each. Plus the continuing $-2.50 COE Adjustment/credit.

I complain again. Either the bill isn't clear (there's only one Cablecard in each TiVo so why should I be charged $1.10)?

So of course this month it changes again. No longer are there any Cablecard charges, but now I have a "Digital Additional Outlet Service (Includes Equipment) Qty 2 @ $8.00 each" or $16.00. And the $-2.50 COE adjustment is gone. So they've responded to my complaint by raising my cable TV service rates by $18.50-$3.30=$15.20.

WTF? I raised it with Comcast in chat and after referring it to the billing department they just contacted me and said the billing is correct.

To quote them:
"This is in connection to your dispute on the monthly charge for the 2 additional outlets. We reviewed your account here, we found notes on 04/12/12 by our Escalation Team stating that you were advised cable cards are free but Comcast is charging the signal to the outlets. You were advised that you are billed incorrectly when you added cable cards, thus, Escalation Department corrected your account by adding 2 outlets codes which are at $8/month."

WTF? Seems like a) complain to @ComcastCares (hit and miss), b) contact local franchise authority, c) open a case with the FCC (clear statements of costs etc), d)?

Any other suggestions?


----------



## slowbiscuit

Yep - you're screwed.


----------



## sbourgeo

Ugh, that is why I hate making any changes at Comcast/DirecTV. All I have to do is sneeze and Comcast changes my owned cable modem to a leased one, and even basic programming changes at DirecTV make your grandfathered TiVo lifetime service go *poof*.


----------



## pdhenry

You were getting a deal when you were charged the $1.50 for the second card, but you didn't know it. Why did you keep complaining when the billing messups were in your favor?

Call (or threaten to call) the FCC - you're entitled to the Customer Owned Equipment discount for every TiVo. So 3 TiVos should be 3X $2.50. Of course you should be paying an additional outlet fee of some sort for every one after the first, against which the discount is applied. Normally this is on the order of $8 per additional (digital) outlet - it's what you'd pay for additional digital STBs.

With two TiVos I had 2 X $2.50 discount applied, but only $1.10 cablecard fee for the second TiVo (no additional outlet fees) when I had full cable (I believe this is an error in my favor). I'm eagerly awaiting the details in my next bill now that I've dropped to limited basic...


----------



## HerronScott

As far as our local franchise pricing goes, they have only given the first cablecard free and additional ones have been $1.75 each ($5.25 for my 2 S3's OLED). They did not originally give us a customer owned discount as the Digital Preferred package did not include a cable box however they recently raised the price of the package a few dollars and at the same time a $2.50 customer owned equipment discount appeared on my bill. No additional outlet charges here so I'm not complaining....

Scott


----------



## pdhenry

I agree, the free cable card + customer-owned discount should only apply for a tier that normally includes a box. But I had the chat person feeling a little intimidated so maybe I'll get everything for free (and I don't think they know how to set the DTA to only give limited basic channels either).


----------



## darksurtur

Just a quick question since I am moving and have to do this all again:

I am ordering an internet + TV package online and was just wanted to double check that I should not have to pay an "HD Service" charge for Digital Starter.


----------



## a68oliver

It is my understanding that if you don't have any HD Comcast equipment in your house (HD capable converter or DVR) then there is no HD Service Charge.

I have two Tivos and don't pay any HD Service Charge.


----------



## darksurtur

a68oliver said:


> It is my understanding that if you don't have any HD Comcast equipment in your house (HD capable converter or DVR) then there is no HD Service Charge.
> 
> I have two Tivos and don't pay any HD Service Charge.


That's what I thought. Thank you.


----------



## slowbiscuit

But that's not guaranteed, a few folks here and on other forums have had that charge added even if all they had were Tivos. Comcast in those areas has claimed it applies anytime you get HD channels.

I don't have it in the ATL, btw.


----------



## darksurtur

slowbiscuit said:


> But that's not guaranteed, a few folks here and on other forums have had that charge added even if all they had were Tivos. Comcast in those areas has claimed it applies anytime you get HD channels.
> 
> I don't have it in the ATL, btw.


Any ideas what areas? I am in DC.


----------



## jrm01

Four months ago I upgraded my TiVo HD to a Premier Elite (love it) and decided to try and just move the m-card from the THD to the Premier without repairing it, since I don't have any premium channels. Everything worked fine for four months, but all of a sudden on Thursday I only had channels 2-20 available to me, all others "not authorized".

I called the Comcast 800 number to get it fixed, but after 10 minutes on the phone I realized the guy I was talking to had no clue what he was doing. He told me that he sent a pairing hit to the unit, but never had asked me for the host/data numbers. Said he didn't need them. He also told me it would take 30 minutes for it to work.

I hung up and called the comcast cable card support number (877-405-2298) and got a message that it was no longer available. I had another number (that I probably got somewhere here on this forum) 855-425-9120 and called it. I was told they could not help unless I got a ticket number first. I told him what happened and also said that if he would just give me 90 seconds of his time we could fix this. I had all the info on the screen, and he agreed, inputted the info and we were fixed in 60 seconds.

My question: What's the story now on the hotline for Comcast? Have they discontinued it?


----------



## Merle Corey

jrm01 said:


> I hung up and called the comcast cable card support number (877-405-2298) and got a message that it was no longer available.
> <snip>
> My question: What's the story now on the hotline for Comcast? Have they discontinued it?


The 877-405-2298 number is definitely still available, I just called it repeatedly to get my new setup going. It does have "business hours" - something like 8am - 1am Eastern.

I'm just getting back into the TiVo fold for the first time in about 7 years. We "had" to go with Comcast DVRs since 2005 because OnDemand was a deal breaker for my wife and she _really_ didn't want to deal with a pair of semi-redundant boxes. Now that OnDemand access is imminent, she's willing to take the plunge again.

Our new Premiere arrived yesterday; in anticipation, I'd picked up the cablecard from the local office on Saturday. Plugged it all in, waited for the software update to finish, familiarized myself with the assorted numbers, and called it in to the Comcast hotline. Waited a few minutes for it to ponder existence, but it never validated.

Called again, explained the lack of validation. Confirmed all the numbers. The tech tried sending the signals again and waited with me to see results. The card definitely got the signal (it reset and reacquired the channel list while we watched), but validation just wouldn't happen. Tech suggested restarting the TiVo, in case something was hinky from just finishing the software upgrade/guided setup.

The TiVo hung at the "Almost There" screen.

I let the tech go since I definitely had other issues. Suspecting the software upgrade, I did a kickstart emergency reinstall and let it ponder that overnight.

This morning I was relieved to see the TiVo was operational again, but disappointed in the continuing lack of validation. Tried calling in and learned about the limited hours of operation.

Once they finally opened, I called in again. Explained that this was attempt #3, still no validation. Tech purged the existing info on the card and we started from scratch - read off numbers, confirm numbers. Gave it an hour to ponder, still no validation.

Call #4, the tech read over the history, made a token effort at validating it, then suggested something was probably wrong with the card. He offered to have a truck roll, but the local office is really close - I went and swapped cards.

Plugged in the new card, prepped the numbers, and made call #5. Immediate validation, everything was working within 10 minutes. If this had happened the first time, I'd have been blissfully ignorant and thinking that such a painless process shouldn't inspire a 280+ page thread. 

I'd just like to thank everyone for posting their experiences here. Knowing that I wasn't alone in this _joyful_ experience and knowing that perseverance would eventually pay off is what kept me going.


----------



## Davelnlr_

Merle Corey said:


> The 877-405-2298 number is definitely still available, I just called it repeatedly to get my new setup going. It does have "business hours" - something like 8am - 1am Eastern.


Thank you for that number. After speaking to three people who "sent signals" to my Tivo (which had a new card, and no one ever asked for any of the numbers", I called the number you referenced, and the person actually knew what to ask for. Geeze.

Thanks again.


----------



## LegacyCX

I would like to share my experience.

I recently upgraded from an S2 to a Premiere and stopped by the local Comcast store to pick up an M-Card. I was informed that they didn't have any and that I should call 1-800-Comcast and they would ship one to me.

When I got home, I called the # and the lady told me she could ship one to me for $9.95. I accepted that. She put me on hold to process the order, but came back and said that they couldn't ship it to me either and that I would need to pay $30 dollars for a tech visit. I explained that was in clear violation of FCC regulations and she agreed to waive the tech fee. 

I called the morning of the appointment to confirm that the tech was bringing an M-Card, and I was assured he was (I bet you know where I'm going with this).

Low and behold, the tech shows up, and as soon as I open the door, I ask him "Did you bring an M-Card?" and he replies with "A what? No.." and shows me the work order: "Video Upgrade". He was told that I needed help installing a cable box.

He doesn't understand what a cable card is, or a Tivo, and says to me "Can I see your setup?" So I show him the TiVo and he tells me he'll call his boss to ask for an M-Card. After about 10 minutes, he tells me that his boss is bringing some over and it'll take about 30 minutes. So in the meantime, he'll check my levels and what not. On the outside, he notices that I don't have a gray box covering my cable connections, so he goes ahead and installs one.

As soon as he is done, his boss shows up with 2 m-cards and hands them to the tech, who promptly hands them to me. 

As we're standing outside, he asks me to sign the work order and I explain to him that I'm not signing anything until I know the Tivo is working. So we go back inside, and I insert the cablecard (meanwhile he's calling dispatch to check my levels) and I dial Comcast on my telephone to pair and hit the cablecards.

It's a good thing I did my research on cablecard installation. The CSR I spoke with clearly did not know about cablecards. After verifying my identity, I explained to the CSR what I was doing (without mentioning the tech was there - funny thing about that (i'll mention it at the bottom)). The CSR put me on hold, came back and told me everything was setup and that it'll take 2 hours. I asked him "Don't you need the host and cable card #?" and he said "oh yea, can I have that?". So I gave that to him and he reiterated that it would take 2 hours. I questioned the 2 hour and he insisted it would be 2 hours. I thanked him and got off the phone (had him on speaker).

I looked at the tech and begged him to please call dispatch or someone to help activate the card for me. He immediately dialed some #, spoke with a rep, gave them the card information off the screen, and 5 minutes later I had my cablecard activated and channels coming in.

I don't fault the tech for not knowing -- at least he wasn't arrogant and let me do my thing.

** Funny note: I had the CSR on speaker phone and while on hold, it the system said "We see you have an appointment today, and that the tech did not show up. We're sorry about that". The tech looked at me and laughed -- I hope he didn't get in trouble!


----------



## billbillw

Well, after 3 years of blissful OTA only usage on my two TivoHD (actually, one is an S3 OLED) boxes, I think I am going to have to use Comcast at our new house. The house is in the broadcast shadow of a mountain and there are too many trees for satellite reception. 

I'm in the Atlanta area. Can anyone answer a couple questions? I am looking at the Digital Starter package and using cablecards with my Tivos. 

What type of fees should I expect in addition to the listed rate? Does Comcast charge HD technology fee when using TivoHD and cable cards? Do they charge for the additional outlet?


----------



## lpwcomp

billbillw said:


> Well, after 3 years of blissful OTA only usage on my two TivoHD (actually, one is an S3 OLED) boxes, I think I am going to have to use Comcast at our new house. The house is in the broadcast shadow of a mountain and there are too many trees for satellite reception.
> 
> I'm in the Atlanta area. Can anyone answer a couple questions? I am looking at the Digital Starter package and using cablecards with my Tivos.





billbillw said:


> What type of fees should I expect in addition to the listed rate?


Whatever they think they can get away with.



billbillw said:


> Does Comcast charge HD technology fee when using TivoHD and cable cards?


They haven't so far with me. I have a THD and a Premiere.



billbillw said:


> Do they charge for the additional outlet?


Yes. But you should also get a $2.50/mo "Customer owned equipment credit" for each TiVo.


----------



## pdhenry

Sometimes you can get them to charge only the $1.50 additional cable card fee, combined with the $2.50 customer owned equipment credit, which means that they pay you to take the second cable card. But you probably shouldn't count on that pricing plan...


----------



## lpwcomp

pdhenry said:


> Sometimes you can get them to charge only the $1.50 additional cable card fee, combined with the $2.50 customer owned equipment credit, which means that they pay you to take the second cable card. But you probably shouldn't count on that pricing plan...


Information from a site other than the Atlanta area is not relevant to the specific question about charges in the Atlanta area. Every Comcast site has its own policies. In particular, the official rate sheet here has a charge of $0 for the first CableCARD in a device.


----------



## pdhenry

lpwcomp said:


> Information from a site other than the Atlanta area is not relevant to the specific question about charges in the Atlanta area. Every Comcast site has its own policies. In particular, the official rate sheet here has a charge of $0 for the first CableCARD in a device.


Okaaaay....

What's on the official rate sheet is not always what they charge. Sometimes it works out in your favor. My response was relative to the fee for the second device. Sometimes it's what's on the sheet, sometimes it's what I've said.

BTW, is "whatever they think they can charge" also on the official rate sheet? Or are you exempt from fact-checking?


----------



## lpwcomp

pdhenry said:


> Okaaaay....
> 
> What's on the official rate sheet is not always what they charge. Sometimes it works out in your favor. My response was relative to the fee for the second device. Sometimes it's what's on the sheet, sometimes it's what I've said.
> 
> BTW, is "whatever they think they can charge" also on the official rate sheet? Or are you exempt from fact-checking?


The fact is that I actually wrote "whatever they can _*get away with"*_. By that I meant that they have been known to put bogus charges on an account and are reluctant to give the $2.50/mo credit. It sometimes takes monthly calls for several months in a row to get things straightened out. I have yet to receive any valid justification for the "Additional Digital Outlet" charge when I'm using my own equipment.

The $0 charge on their rate sheet applies to the first card in a device, not just the first card on the account. The only time a TiVo user in Atlanta should be charged for a CableCARD is if he has an original Series 3 that requires 2. They are required by FCC regulations to specifically state what their charges are for a CableCARD. While they do walk a fine line with some of their charges and it is debatable about their legality, they are currently in compliance with that particular regulation.

Each Comcast operating unit acts as its own little fiefdom. There are few nationally enforced policies and none regarding charges. And more than 9-months since the CableCARD self install mandate went into effect and more than a year since they knew it was coming, the process is rarely smooth.

I'm happy for you that you actually get a net reduction in your monthly cable charges by having TiVos but your experience is far from typical. I would possibly add that they may someday reconcile that and end up overcharging you just like the rest of us, but they're so freakin' incompetent that you will likely continue in your current situation. I hope you do. Just avoid any confrontations that might prompt them to look at your account.


----------



## dianebrat

Not a huge surprise, but I recently helped my Dad set up a Tivo with a self-install CableCARD and it was the expected failure I warned him about.

We picked up the card, installed it, got the numbers, called in to the rep who said "all set" and it never got past Acquiring Channels, even after him calling back 2 days later, so they sent out a tech a few days later.

Tech's diagnoses? they screwed up the activation in the Comcast side, the rep entered the data correctly but didn't perform all the right steps so the final section of steps was missed.

WTG Comcast, let me say I don't miss them at all.


----------



## slowbiscuit

billbillw said:


> I'm in the Atlanta area. Can anyone answer a couple questions? I am looking at the Digital Starter package and using cablecards with my Tivos.
> 
> What type of fees should I expect in addition to the listed rate? Does Comcast charge HD technology fee when using TivoHD and cable cards? Do they charge for the additional outlet?


Totally depends on how they want to bill you. I'm in the ATL with 3 cards in 3 devices and I'm now getting charged $0 1st + $1.50 2nd + $9.95 3rd - $7.50 credits or around $4/mo. for all 3. When I got the third card they tried to stick me with 2 outlet fees but with chat I got them to charge $1.50 for the second card. There's no way you can get more than 1 extra card at that rate, I've tried many times.

If you want 2 cards, you *may* be able to get them to bill you at $0 + $1.50 but that's not guaranteed, more likely it will be $0 + $9.95 - $5 credits.

There is no HD tech fee, and the $9.95 is the bogus additional outlet charge.

Agree that the rate sheet says $0 for first card in a device, but they will get you for outlet fees regardless. Filed an FCC complaint about it that went nowhere, because they are supposed to charge a uniform rental for each card and they clearly do not - it varies widely by area.


----------



## billbillw

Sounds like I'm in for a few headaches. I will have 3 devices and probably need 4 cards since I still have an S3 in service. 

However, it sounds like the fees will be acceptable if/when I can get them straightened out like you guys have. I can live with something like $10 or less in fees, but I was afraid of getting hit for the HD tech fee + $9.95 (x2) for my 2nd and 3rd boxes, plus cable card fees. 

Man I wish I could get OTA at this new house, but I know that would be futile.


----------



## lpwcomp

billbillw said:


> Sounds like I'm in for a few headaches. I will have 3 devices and probably need 4 cards since I still have an S3 in service.


Is it an original S3 OLED? (Never mind. Want back a re-read your original post and see that the answer is Yes)



billbillw said:


> However, it sounds like the fees will be acceptable if/when I can get them straightened out like you guys have. I can live with something like $10 or less in fees, but I was afraid of getting hit for the HD tech fee + $9.95 (x2) for my 2nd and 3rd boxes, plus cable card fees.


Sounds like they may try to charge you $9.95(x2) - $7.50 for a total of $12.40/mo extra. If you're up to a battle, you could ask them to explain why they want to charge you $9.95/mo for the privilege of connecting your own equipment, especially when you are at least partially responsible for maintenance of the outlet (inside wiring).

Have you considered the digital basic plan? You would have alll the channels you had OTA and it would probably be easier to convince them that they shouldn't be charging you any "additional digital access" fees.


----------



## billbillw

lpwcomp said:


> Is it an original S3 OLED? (Never mind. Want back a re-read your original post and see that the answer is Yes)
> 
> Sounds like they may try to charge you $9.95(x2) - $7.50 for a total of $12.40/mo extra. If you're up to a battle, you could ask them to explain why they want to charge you $9.95/mo for the privilege of connecting your own equipment, especially when you are at least partially responsible for maintenance of the outlet (inside wiring).
> 
> Have you considered the digital basic plan? You would have alll the channels you had OTA and it would probably be easier to convince them that they shouldn't be charging you any "additional digital access" fees.


I've considered digital basic, but for the first year (with promotions), the digital starter package is just as cheap. Might as well enjoy a season of college football.


----------



## LegacyCX

Just wanted to update.

Got my first bill...

HD Technology Fee.. $9.95
Cablecard $1.50
Digital Outlet fee $6.50

I called Comcast up and the agent removed the digital outlet fee of $6.50, saying that it shouldn't be there. I agreed to the HD Tech fee for now because from what I can see, without that service, I lose access to the HD channels other than the broadcasted ones.

As far as the $1.50, he refused to remove it citing that the cablecard is not my primary device. 

I did inquire about the $2.50 credit (per their website). He visited the website, read the rules, and said that I am eligible for it. But couldn't figure out how to apply it to my account so he filled out some form, gave me a incident # and said someone would get back to me in 10 business days.


----------



## lpwcomp

LegacyCX said:


> I called Comcast up and the agent removed the digital outlet fee of $6.50, saying that it shouldn't be there. I agreed to the HD Tech fee for now because from what I can see, without that service, I lose access to the HD channels other than the broadcasted ones.
> 
> As far as the $1.50, he refused to remove it citing that the cablecard is not my primary device.


So what is your primary device? If it is one of their HD boxes, that would explain the "HD technology" fee. Where are you located?


----------



## LegacyCX

lpwcomp said:


> So what is your primary device? If it is one of their HD boxes, that would explain the "HD technology" fee. Where are you located?


My primary device is a Cisco RNG100. It may be a HD device, but the HD fee wasn't there prior to the activation of the cable card. I'm located in Miami, FL.


----------



## lpwcomp

LegacyCX said:


> My primary device is a Cisco RNG100. It may be a HD device, but the HD fee wasn't there prior to the activation of the cable card. I'm located in Miami, FL.


Yet another example of Comcast not having any kind of enforced corporate wide policy on charges exept perhaps "charge whatever you can get away with". I don't think the HD technology fee is supposed to apply unless you have one of their HD boxes, which the Cisco RNG100 doesn't appear to be. A CableCARD is necessary for proper access to any digital cable channels, not just the HD ones. They shouldn't be charging you extra to access HD channels that are included in your package.

You need to look at their rate sheet. If the "additional digital outlet fee" normally includes one of their boxes, they are not supposed to charge you for the cable card.


----------



## billbillw

All this talk of 'official rate sheets'. Where can one find this for refrence? Online? At the local comcast office or is it something they send you after subscribing?


----------



## morac

LegacyCX said:


> I called Comcast up and the agent removed the digital outlet fee of $6.50, saying that it shouldn't be there. I agreed to the HD Tech fee for now because from what I can see, without that service, I lose access to the HD channels other than the broadcasted ones.


Have them remove the HD fee (if they will). Despite what they said, I can nearly guarantee you won't lose HD channels, but if by some slim chance that happens, they can always put the fee back on.


----------



## morac

billbillw said:


> All this talk of 'official rate sheets'. Where can one find this for refrence? Online? At the local comcast office or is it something they send you after subscribing?


Comcast used to send the rate sheet (actually a little booklet) periodically with my bill. Since all my bills are paperless now, they no longer do so. They list rate changes (as well as lineup changes) as notes at the end of my bill, but as far as I'm aware they don't actually send out rate booklets anymore. The values are different in different locations, so there's no universal one. They may be available at your local office.


----------



## a68oliver

I thought there was an FCC requirement that they had to send you the rates at least once a year. I still get one, usually in January, but I still have them send my monthly bill on paper.

You should be able to walk into an office and pick up a copy. If you can't, I would raise holy hell about it.


----------



## lstone19

The rate sheet for my area was part of my February on-line bill as additional pages of it.


----------



## pdhenry

pdhenry said:


> Hey -- I appear to have successfully downgraded my cable from "Digital Preferred" to Limited Basic and kept the cable cards.
> 
> The helpful Comcast Chat lady tried to tell me that the cable cards would not be required with limited basic but I used the words "customer owned equipment" and "FCC" and explained that the cards were required to tune digital channels on my device. She did some research and said OK. Then she said the digital transport adapter that I use on my S2 wouldn't work with limited basic and I gave an answer similar to "Huh? How does my analog TV work then?" and then she changed her mind on that again.


My update, got the first bill with the new package today.

Performance Internet: $48.95 - same as before

Xfinity TV:
Limited Basic $20.99
One Way Cablecard - $1.15 (for the upstairs TiVo HD)
Digital Adapter Service - $0.00 (for the Series 2 TiVo upstairs)
One Way Cablecard - $0.00 (for the downstairs Premiere TiVo)
Customer owned equipment - 2 * $2.50 discount (for the TiVos with CC)
Total XFinity TV: $17.14

I love the customer service people at Comcast/Xfinity!


----------



## LegacyCX

morac said:


> Have them remove the HD fee (if they will). Despite what they said, I can nearly guarantee you won't lose HD channels, but if by some slim chance that happens, they can always put the fee back on.


I'm afraid they'll screw up the account even more! LOL


----------



## slowbiscuit

If you do not have any of their boxes, you should not have an HD Tech fee. Period. Whether you choose to accept that or not is your choice.

Some areas have tried to get away with charging this for Tivos, but they're wrong and I would escalate this to corporate if they don't remove it.


----------



## ncfoster

I live in Northwest Indiana, near Chicago. I initiated my Comcast service when I already had my Tivo, so the initial install incorporated the M-card and truck roll. I have just purchased an HDhomerun Prime, which will need another M-card. Is there a clear-cut best way to handle getting this with the least room for trouble? Just try to go to the local office (I have never had to go there since I was a small child, so I have no idea how the office is). Call someone...do something online? Thanks, in advance.


----------



## Merle Corey

In theory, the process is simple:


Go to your local office
Request a card
Go home with your shiny, gently used card
Insert the card
Call Comcast to activate
In practice, once you hit step 5, it's like buying lottery tickets - maybe you'll get lucky, maybe you won't. When I did mine, it involved four extra calls and an extra trip to the local office to swap out a non-functional card for a new card.

If I'd been less lucky, there might have been additional calls and/or card swaps. If I'd been more paranoid, I could've asked for extra cards up front and returned any extra once I was up and running. YMMV doesn't even begin to cover this experience.


----------



## bareyb

I'm finally going to get rid of my Comcast DVR. Yay! Do I just drop it off at one of the Service Centers or do I have to call and "ask permission" while they try to talk me out of it?


----------



## LegacyCX

bareyb said:


> I'm finally going to get rid of my Comcast DVR. Yay! Do I just drop it off at one of the Service Centers or do I have to call and "ask permission" while they try to talk me out of it?


You can return it to the service center. However, I would wait until your TiVo is up and running with the cable card -- just so that you don't go days without service in case the cable card doesn't work at first. Of course, I take it from your post that you haven't setup your Tivo.


----------



## husky55

morac said:


> Have them remove the HD fee (if they will). Despite what they said, I can nearly guarantee you won't lose HD channels, but if by some slim chance that happens, they can always put the fee back on.


I really want to remove the HD fee but, Comcast in my area charges $20 for upgrading or downgrading services. In addition, if they messed up my M-Cards (2), there is no telling what happens next!!!


----------



## pdhenry

IME changes to tier or service went through easily - much less an issue than installing the card in the first place,


----------



## bareyb

LegacyCX said:


> You can return it to the service center. However, I would wait until your TiVo is up and running with the cable card -- just so that you don't go days without service in case the cable card doesn't work at first. Of course, I take it from your post that you haven't setup your Tivo.


We already have three TiVo's working here. The ONLY reason we had a Comcast box was because Comcast LIED and told us that we HAD to have one of their Boxes in order for our TiVo's to get PPV's. All lies apparently... 

I use the thing about once a month for a PPV. Now that they have the "On Demand" I can get whatever I want from there... I'm still pissed we've been paying for this Comcast DVR for 6 years when we didn't need to be... That's gotta be in the thousand dollar range by now...


----------



## pdhenry

bareyb said:


> I'm still pissed we've been paying for this Comcast DVR for 6 years when we didn't need to be... That's gotta be in the thousand dollar range by now...


Isn't On-Demand/PPV to TiVos a new feature, rolling out initially in the bay area? It's not as if it wasn't true 6 years ago when they told you that. Unless they insisted you needed a Comcast DVR to get Comcast PPV - a regular Comcast box has worked for that.


----------



## bareyb

pdhenry said:


> Isn't On-Demand/PPV to TiVos a new feature, rolling out initially in the bay area? It's not as if it wasn't true 6 years ago when they told you that. Unless they insisted you needed a Comcast DVR to get Comcast PPV - a regular Comcast box has worked for that.


They told us in order to view a PPV on our TiVo we HAD to have a Comcast DVR to "open the gateway" or some other BS. You had to call in but you could record PPV's to your TiVo and view them. That has been proven to be false and in fact, was never true. So basically we had it for no real reason since I never used the thing. You can imagine I'm a little peeved. Not "complain about it to Comcast" peeved, but peeved enough to complain about it here.


----------



## pdhenry

Were you ever able to order a PPV on your TiVo, when you had the Comcast DVR (lets say other than within the apst 6 months).

It has recently been proven false because they've just made it possible. It's a new thing.


----------



## schwaggy

I had been paying nothing for two CableCards in my S3 for the last 5 years.
There was an $8 Digital Additional Outlet fee and 2 credits of $2.50 for Customer Owned Equipment. I was ok with that. I had unsuccessfully tried to argue the DAO fee a year or so ago with no luck. They wouldn't budge. That was before I familiarized myself with some of the FCC rulings. They come in handy when arguing with this corporation.
I recently added a second S3 and low and behold all my fees had changed. I was charged $1.10 per CableCard for a total of $4.40 plus TWO $8 DAO fees but SHOCK - my credits remained the same  only 2 @ $2.50. Adding the 2nd TiVo increased my bill to an unreasonable Dollar amount. I had reached my limit and was finally ready to spend the time discussing this with as many people at Comcast as it would take. There was simply no way I was going to pay them $122.40 per year JUST to add my 2nd TiVo. I already pay through the nose for programming.
I called and was eventually transferred 3 levels up arguing about the customer owned equipment credits and the DAO fees, constantly citing the FCC rulings. After about 30 minutes on hold, the billing "specialist" I spoke with "admitted" they had made errors in my billing and agreed to remove the $8 fee (and credit me for 12 months of it), adjust the CableCard fees to charge for only the first card in each device (at $1.10), and confirm the customer owned equipment credits.
I just got my current statement and they did remove the DAO fee but sure enough - they added it back as a line item after removing it.
I just got off the phone with them and had it removed and was promised it wouldn't show up again next month.
So - to summarize, for 2 TiVo Series 3 with 2 CableCards each, Im paying $2.20 - $1.10 per TiVo.
The DAO fees are gone, as are the customer owned equipment credits.
Yes  the Customer Owned Equipment credits are gone. I can easily live with this as I think those credits were to offset a bit of those ridiculously nefarious $8 fees.
Its absolutely crazy how many differences in pricing there are around the country and even within the same regions. Good luck to you if you have hours to spend on the phone arguing this billing practice. It worked for me  hopefully it will for you too.


----------



## ncfoster

The frakkers wanted to set me up with the $8.95/mo. fee to get my second cable card. The genius behind the desk said she didn't have another code to put in her computer, and that if the charge was improper, it wouldn't be in her computer. Next step? Very frustrated that I didn't even get the card in hand before the trouble started.


----------



## morac

ncfoster said:
 

> The frakkers wanted to set me up with the $8.95/mo. fee to get my second cable card. The genius behind the desk said she didn't have another code to put in her computer, and that if the charge was improper, it wouldn't be in her computer. Next step? Very frustrated that I didn't even get the card in hand before the trouble started.


It sounds like they tried to add the cable card as a cable box. That has happened to me once, when suddenly I started getting billed for 4 cable boxes. Try phone support, billing department.


----------



## pdhenry

I think the 8.95 fee (for the second and subsequent TiVos) (less the customer-owned equipment discount) is legitimate per the various Comcast tariffs. 

The FCC requires uniform rental rates for cable cards whether the card is in a TiVo or in a set-top box, and this is Comcast's implementation of that requirement. The cable card rental fee = second box rental fee minus COE discount. The $1.10 fee is intended to be for the second card in a device that accepts more than one card.


----------



## ncfoster

pdhenry said:


> I think the 8.95 fee (for the second and subsequent TiVos) (less the customer-owned equipment discount) is legitimate per the various Comcast tariffs.
> 
> The FCC requires uniform rental rates for cable cards whether the card is in a TiVo or in a set-top box, and this is Comcast's implementation of that requirement. The cable card rental fee = second box rental fee minus COE discount. The $1.10 fee is intended to be for the second card in a device that accepts more than one card.


What about this language from the FCC site?



> Use your own set-top box without extra charge. FCC Rule 76.1205(b)(5)(C). Your cable operator may charge you to lease a CableCARD or tuning adapter, but may not charge you an additional service fee for using your own digital-cable-ready television or set-top box.


----------



## pdhenry

ncfoster said:


> What about this language from the FCC site?


No inconsistency there. The fee you pay is for the cable card, not for the TiVo.


----------



## ncfoster

To me, the inconsistency is that if they call it a digital outlet fee or the like (when adding the second cable card, there was a "+" sign that could be expanded to show the individual charges), then they are charging you for a line-item that means nothing, and that they are not entitled to charge you for. That, combined with what I understand to be a "reasonableness" requirement for the charge...and the FCC's own suggestion that the charge is usually between between $2-4 dollars (some hint as to what is "reasonable"). Maybe I'm off-base, but I think the various rules on that page make it clear that you aren't to be extorted like that. If I turn out to be wrong, I'll probably have to resort to using my fancy new toy only for ClearQAM, which mostly defeats the point.


----------



## pdhenry

You're not being extorted - you're paying less than someone who has a Comcast-provided box (per FCC regulation the box fee is comprised of a card fee + a cardless box fee, and you pay the card fee while a set-top box renter pays both fees).

If the market couldn't support it no one would get a set-top box.



> Cable operators must price CableCARD rental fees uniformly across a cable system whether the CableCARD is used in a leased set-top box or a retail device. Cable operators must prominently list the CableCARD fee as a line item both on their websites (in a manner that is readily accessible to the public) and on their annual rate cards. At a subscriber's request, they also must provide such information orally or in writing. See 47 C.F.R. §§ 76.1205(b)(5), 76.1602(b).


----------



## lpwcomp

pdhenry said:


> You're not being extorted - you're paying less than someone who has a Comcast-provided box (per FCC regulation the box fee is comprised of a card fee + a cardless box fee, and you pay the card fee while a set-top box renter pays both fees)
> 
> If the market couldn't support it no one would get a set-top box.


You are flat out wrong. The Comcast published fees for CableCARDs, at least here (Atlanta area), is as follows:



> CableCARD (first card in device) $0.00
> CableCARD (second card in same device) $1.10


I don't think Comcast STBs use CableCARDs.

The "Additional Digital Outlet Fee" may or may not be a violation of FCC regulations. What it most certainly is *not* is a CableCARD fee.


----------



## ncfoster

pdhenry said:


> If the market couldn't support it no one would get a set-top box.


This is a complete non-sequitor in a conversation such as this. Cablecards are clearly NOT a market-based response to anything, and they specifically exist as a result of regulations where there was a perceived market failure and/or monopoly conditions exist. The fact that people are not aware of their rights and/or don't know that there are superior options to the crappy boxes that cable companies provide speaks much more to the failures of third-party options to market themselves effectively and the fact that there are almost certainly not enough resources for the FCC to educate people.

[edit]Also, keep in mind that with the exception of Tivos in some areas, the boxes people are putting cablecards into don't provide access to the full range of the cable company's offerings, specifically OnDemand. For some people, that is reason enough to get the cable company's box, as foolish as I think that assessment is in most cases.[/edit]

The whole point of cablecards is that there was a decision made that consumers shouldn't have to put up with the way that the cable companies operate, or pay the prices that they charge for junky boxes. Also straight from the FCC site:



> *Benefits of Retail CableCARD Devices*
> 
> Many consumers prefer the convenience (and cost savings) of being able to receive their cable programming without having to lease a set-top box from their cable operator.


As someone who has been on the satellite side of things for most of my adult life, I confess that I am not the world's foremost expert on cablecards (or I wouldn't be here asking questions), so I allow for the possibility that I am missing something, but your points are not compelling.


----------



## Davelnlr_

I just added a second Tivo. I was not charged an HD fee or an outlet fee, and got the $2.50 credit on the first one. Will be interesting to see what I am charged now, since a tech had to come out to "pair" the card. It was actually paired fine, but only worked one day, then reverted to clearQAM because they entered it in their system as a cablebox and not a cablecard.


----------



## pdhenry

lpwcomp said:


> first/second card in device


That's the rate for the first outlet - Comcast's programming tiers include the rental for the first set-top box for those tiers that require a box. If you want that programming on a second outlet you pay the additional outlet fee for an additional set-top box.

FCC *requires* Comcast to give you a price break if you have a TiVo rather than a cable co set-top box. This demonstrates that if you have a set-top box you're paying for it in the programming tier.



> I don't think Comcast STBs use CableCARDs.


The point is that the card rental must be consistently priced whether it's in their box or your TiVo.

FCC Rule 76.1205:


> (5) Separately disclose to consumers in a conspicuous manner with written information provided to customers in accordance with § 76.1602, with written or oral information at consumer request, and on Web sites or billing inserts; ...
> (ii) If such provider includes equipment in the price of a bundled offer of one or more services, the fees reasonably allocable to:
> (A) The rental of single and additional CableCARDs; and
> (B) The rental of operator-supplied navigation devices.
> 
> ...
> ( 1 ) CableCARD rental fees shall be priced uniformly throughout a cable system by such provider without regard to the intended use in operator-supplied or consumer-owned equipment.


The point of the customer-owned equipment discount is that it should be allocable to the rental cost of the box. The difference between the additional box rental and the discount is the rental fee for a card in an additional outlet.


----------



## pdhenry

ncfoster said:


> This is a complete non-sequitor in a conversation such as this. Cablecards are clearly NOT a market-based response to anything, and they specifically exist as a result of regulations where there was a perceived market failure and/or monopoly conditions exist.


My entire point is that TiVo owners are not being singled out. If you want one set-top box from Comcast it comes bundled with your programming tier. If you want a second set-top box you pay $8.95 or whatever the additional outlet fee is.

If you have one TiVo you (should) pay the tier price less the Customer Owned Equipment discount. If you have a second TiVo you (should) additonally pay the additional outlet fee less an additional COE discount.

You don't have to like it but there's logic in how it works, when it works.

Comcast regularly undercharges some subscribers according to their published tariff (example: Charging the $1.10 second cable card fee rather than additional outlet fee for a second TiVo, and then discounting the second outlet by $2.50, making 2 cable cards cheaper than one) but it doesn't follow that subscribers are getting ripped off when they're charged according to the tariff.


----------



## pdhenry

The actual FCC rule text is here:
http://www.hallikainen.com/FccRules/2012/76/1205/


----------



## ncfoster

pdhenry said:


> My entire point is that TiVo owners are not being singled out. If you want one set-top box from Comcast it comes bundled with your programming tier. If you want a second set-top box you pay $8.95 or whatever the additional outlet fee is.


I never suggested Tivo owners were singled out. In fact, I am asking because I am adding an HDhomerun Prime to the mix, not a second Tivo.



pdhenry said:


> If you have one TiVo you (should) pay the tier price less the Customer Owned Equipment discount. If you have a second TiVo you (should) additonally pay the additional outlet fee less an additional COE discount.
> 
> You don't have to like it but there's logic in how it works, when it works.


This rests on the premise that television providers aught to receive something for each television in the home. That is a tenuous premise for any number of reasons. I am aware of nowhere that the FCC has stated that this is the case. Comcast does not charge for DTA boxes. Analog cable could be split easily with little consequence when done properly, and at some point in time, the cable companies stopped worrying about that.

Just because there is A logic to it, doesn't mean that the logic is good, or lawful. The logic here is to maximize the money to the cable company.

As a general rule, there is no additional cost to the cable company for the consumer adding additional outlets in their home. If it doesn't cost them anything, then why should the consumer pay for it (in a regulated environment, not a purely free market)?



pdhenry said:


> Comcast regularly undercharges some subscribers according to their published tariff (example: Charging the $1.10 second cable card fee rather than additional outlet fee for a second TiVo, and then discounting the second outlet by $2.50, making 2 cable cards cheaper than one) but it doesn't follow that subscribers are getting ripped off when they're charged according to the tariff.


Clearly, individual cases do not speak to the greater point of what the law requires, or what the intent of the law is. This goes both ways, both overcharges and undercharges.


----------



## morac

ncfoster said:


> Analog cable could be split easily with little consequence when done properly, and at some point in time, the cable companies stopped worrying about that.


Actually what's happening now is very much like what happened way back in the days of early cable. When cable first came out you needed to rent a box for each TV. Then TV's became "cable ready" so you didn't need to rent boxes, but cable companies started charging outlet fees. Sure you could split the cable yourself, but if the cable company came out and saw you had done so, they jacked your rates. Then the FCC became peeved and the cable companies dropped the fees such that it was one charge per household (though that charge began to go up).

Then digital cable came along, a cable company's dream come true, since not only did it require boxes again, but it was unhackable so no third party descrambler boxes. Cable companies moved to all or mostly digital and they could then charge per TV again, but along came digital cable ready TVs. What would the cable companies do now? Encrypt all their channel, making the TVs worthless. That wouldn't do so the FCC mandated cableCARDs, which cable companies reluctantly went along with, charging whatever they wanted per card (Comcast was actually cheaper than many other providers). Then the FCC said pricing had to be reasonable so we're back to cable companies charging outlet fees just like in the "olden days". Actually worse than olden days because an outlet is a box, not a TV. Two DVRs connected to one TV is two "outlets".

The cable companies will end up losing this battle though since multi-tuner DVRs and streaming boxes (like TiVo's upcoming ip set top box) will basically stop the per TV charge since the cable companies won't know how many TV's you are using. As far as they'll know you have one cable card. Basically the third party whole home DVR should kill outlet fees for good. Knowing cable companies though, they'll probably start charging per tuner on 3rd party boxes.

Outlet fees are and always have been a racket. It's like the cell phone companies charging for text messaging. Both cost their respective company next to nothing to provide so it's virtually 100% profit.


----------



## schwaggy

schwaggy said:


> I had been paying nothing for two CableCards in my S3 for the last 5 years.
> There was an $8 Digital Additional Outlet fee and 2 credits of $2.50 for Customer Owned Equipment. I was ok with that. I had unsuccessfully tried to argue the DAO fee a year or so ago with no luck. They wouldn't budge. That was before I familiarized myself with some of the FCC rulings. They come in handy when arguing with this corporation.
> I recently added a second S3 and low and behold all my fees had changed. I was charged $1.10 per CableCard for a total of $4.40 plus TWO $8 DAO fees but SHOCK - my credits remained the same  only 2 @ $2.50. Adding the 2nd TiVo increased my bill to an unreasonable Dollar amount. I had reached my limit and was finally ready to spend the time discussing this with as many people at Comcast as it would take. There was simply no way I was going to pay them $122.40 per year JUST to add my 2nd TiVo. I already pay through the nose for programming.
> I called and was eventually transferred 3 levels up arguing about the customer owned equipment credits and the DAO fees, constantly citing the FCC rulings. After about 30 minutes on hold, the billing "specialist" I spoke with "admitted" they had made errors in my billing and agreed to remove the $8 fee (and credit me for 12 months of it), adjust the CableCard fees to charge for only the first card in each device (at $1.10), and confirm the customer owned equipment credits.
> I just got my current statement and they did remove the DAO fee but sure enough - they added it back as a line item after removing it.
> I just got off the phone with them and had it removed and was promised it wouldn't show up again next month.
> So - to summarize, for 2 TiVo Series 3 with 2 CableCards each, Im paying $2.20 - $1.10 per TiVo.
> The DAO fees are gone, as are the customer owned equipment credits.
> Yes  the Customer Owned Equipment credits are gone. I can easily live with this as I think those credits were to offset a bit of those ridiculously nefarious $8 fees.
> Its absolutely crazy how many differences in pricing there are around the country and even within the same regions. Good luck to you if you have hours to spend on the phone arguing this billing practice. It worked for me  hopefully it will for you too.


And what do I find tonight...? 2 unpaired cards in my 2nd S3. Seems that removing the DAO fee busted my pairing. We just can't win. Gotta call them back and escalate again.


----------



## slowbiscuit

pdhenry said:


> The actual FCC rule text is here:
> http://www.hallikainen.com/FccRules/2012/76/1205/


And Comcast is not adhering to those rules, because they do not charge a single, uniform rate to rent a card across their footprint. Yes, the rates are published, but the actual billing that occurs is all over the map - some people get cards for free, some cost $1.50 each. Or $1.10. Some people get customer owned equip credits, some do not. Sometimes A/O fees are applied, sometimes not. Same with 'HD tech fees' even if you don't have their box.

Every other cableCo charges a flat $2-4 or so fee to rent every card, which is exactly what the FCC intended with these rules. Comcast does not, and they are therefore in violation of those rules.

Keep filing FCC complaints, peeps.


----------



## pdhenry

slowbiscuit said:


> Every other cableCo charges a flat $2-4 or so fee to rent every card, which is exactly what the FCC intended with these rules. Comcast does not, and they are therefore in violation of those rules.


Well no, unless the other cableCo also charges a visible fee to rent every set-top box. If the set-top box is included in the price of a tier the cableCo can't charge an additional fee for the card (it would violate the clause that reads "No service fee shall be imposed on a subscriber for support of a subscriber-provided device that is not assessed on subscriber use of an operator-provided device.") Since Comcast bundles the (first) box with their tiers they must apply a discount from the tier price for a card rather than applying a unique fee for the card.

Just my opinion but I don't think it's an FCC violation for Comcast to fail to charge as much as they should. I think it shows cableCards to be a systemic problem. The CSRs can't do the backend account linking properly to make the cards work, and they can't deal properly with all of the account perturbations (e.g., a customer wants a card with a programming tier that doesn't normally include a set-top box, multiple cards per device vs. multiple devices...) - it's too easy for a CSR to fail to get billing set up correctly, although in my case they've consistently underbilled (I'd be more motivated to help them get it right if they were to overbill).


----------



## lpwcomp

pdhenry said:


> That's the rate for the first outlet - Comcast's programming tiers include the rental for the first set-top box for those tiers that require a box.


That is not what it says. You are entitled to your own opinion. You are not entitled to your own facts.

When I first got cable in 1973 (fuzzyview in Tallahassee), they charged for each outlet. They stopped doing that at some point. I do not know if it was due to FCC regulations or some other reason. They were not charging for each outlet at the time of the digital conversion. Switching to all digital should not enable them to re-instate the per outlet charge. They pay the content providers per subscriber, not per outlet.

The phone company used to charge for each extension and you had to use their equipment.


----------



## pdhenry

lpwcomp said:


> That is not what it says. You are entitled to your own opinion. You are not entitled to your own facts.
> 
> When I first got cable in 1973 (fuzzyview in Tallahassee), they charged for each outlet. They stopped doing that at some point. I do not know if it was due to FCC regulations or some other reason. They were not charging for each outlet at the time of the digital conversion. Switching to all digital should not enable them to re-instate the per outlet charge. They pay the content providers per subscriber, not per outlet.
> 
> The phone company used to charge for each extension and you had to use their equipment.


Sigh. So you're saying that Comcast is saying that the first card in _every_ device is free? And you're saying that no other fee should apply for that?

If you just want to stick the coax into the back of your clearQAM TV Comcast doesn't care. If you have an analog TV and want to receive channels 2-99 that you used to get with analog cable (plus a bunch of SD digital channels that your analog TV never could tune), Comcast will let you have *for free* up to three DTAs so you can watch ex-analog programming to your heart's content. But if you want to watch something that requires a digital set-top box from Comcast they'll charge you for that. If you want to use your device (TiVo, etc.) instead of a Comcast box they'll give you a price break compared to renting the Comcast box.

The equivalent to free additional analog outlets is still there and it's not anything with a CableCard.


----------



## lpwcomp

pdhenry said:


> Sigh. So you're saying that Comcast is saying that the first card in _every_ device is free?


***Etremely heavy sigh*** That's exactly what I am saying. Otherwise it should read "$0 for first card, $1.10 for additional cards".



pdhenry said:


> And you're saying that no other fee should apply for that?


Are you being deliberately obtuse? What we are all saying is that FCC regulations REQUIRE them to clearly state what the fee for a CableCARD is. You are the one claiming that the outlet fee is for the CableCARD. They are in fact charging you a fee for the ability to receive all of the channels in your package at more than one outlet. I have never claimed that the fee is illegal or a violation of FCC regulations. Just that is sleazy and unjustified.



pdhenry said:


> If you just want to stick the coax into the back of your clearQAM TV Comcast doesn't care. If you have an analog TV and want to receive channels 2-99 that you used to get with analog cable (plus a bunch of SD digital channels that your analog TV never could tune), Comcast will let you have *for free* up to three DTAs so you can watch ex-analog programming to your heart's content. But if you want to watch something that requires a digital set-top box from Comcast they'll charge you for that. If you want to use your device (TiVo, etc.) instead of a Comcast box they'll give you a price break compared to renting the Comcast box.
> 
> The equivalent to free additional analog outlets is still there and it's not anything with a CableCard.


NO, IT IS NOT THE SAME. GUIDE DATA WAS AVAILABLE FOR THE ANALOG CHANNELS. IT IS STILL AVAILABLE FOR THE EX-ANALOG CHANNELS IF YOU ARE USING A *DTA* AND A TIVO 2. IT IS _*NOT*_ AVAILABLE ON A TIVO 3 or 4 W/O A CABLE CARD.

There, was that clear enough for you or are you going to continue to obfuscate and spin what Comcast is doing? BTW, at least here, you get 2 free DTAs, not 3. I'm quite certain you wouldn't even get those if they weren't mandated by the FCC. I suspect Comcast is considering levying a charge for them as soon as the mandate expires later this year.


----------



## morac

pdhenry said:


> If you just want to stick the coax into the back of your clearQAM TV Comcast doesn't care. If you have an analog TV and want to receive channels 2-99 that you used to get with analog cable (plus a bunch of SD digital channels that your analog TV never could tune),


That's a no to both those statements.

First off Comcast does care, which is why they asked for and got a waiver from the FCC to encrypt all channels. There is no clearQAM with Comcast anymore (read my previous post).

Second Comcast is aggressively removing analog channels from all their systems. About 2 years ago they removed all the analog channels except for the basic tier in my area, which is about 20 channels. Last month they removed those, so there are no analog channels anymore. They've done the same in most of their major markets.

So basically sticking a coax cable into the back of your clearQAM TV will get either snow or an error message. If not today where you are, then soon. They've completed the initial phase and they're currently 22% complete with the final phase.

http://www.lightreading.com/document.asp?doc_id=187093&site=lr_cable
http://www.lightreading.com/document.asp?doc_id=216104&site=lr_cable


----------



## slowbiscuit

pdhenry said:


> Well no, unless the other cableCo also charges a visible fee to rent every set-top box. If the set-top box is included in the price of a tier the cableCo can't charge an additional fee for the card (it would violate the clause that reads "No service fee shall be imposed on a subscriber for support of a subscriber-provided device that is not assessed on subscriber use of an operator-provided device.") Since Comcast bundles the (first) box with their tiers they must apply a discount from the tier price for a card rather than applying a unique fee for the card.


Here's the pertinent section of the FCC orders that Comcast is violating for you:

( 1 ) *CableCARD rental fees shall be priced uniformly throughout a
cable system* by such provider without regard to the intended use in
operator-supplied or consumer-owned equipment. No service fee shall be
imposed on a subscriber for support of a subscriber-provided device
that is not assessed on subscriber use of an operator-provided device.

Comcast DOES NOT bill a uniform price across their footprint for each card. For example, lpwcomp's sheet says that extra cards are $1.10 in a device. My sheet says it's $1.50. And that has nothing to do with what is actually billed, the pricing itself is not uniform. Same with the customer credits - some areas get $2.50 per card, some get $2.99. Some get nothing.

They are not complying with this pricing order, no ifs ands or buts. And it's even worse when you get down to the actual billing, which varies by area and by CSR.


----------



## morac

slowbiscuit said:


> Here's the pertinent section of the FCC orders that Comcast is violating for you:
> 
> ( 1 ) CableCARD rental fees shall be priced uniformly throughout a
> cable system by such provider without regard to the intended use in
> operator-supplied or consumer-owned equipment. No service fee shall be
> imposed on a subscriber for support of a subscriber-provided device
> that is not assessed on subscriber use of an operator-provided device.
> 
> Comcast DOES NOT bill a uniform price across their footprint for each card. For example, lpwcomp's sheet says that extra cards are $1.10 in a device. My sheet says it's $1.50. And that has nothing to do with what is actually billed, the pricing itself is not uniform. Same with the customer credits - some areas get $2.50 per card, some get $2.99. Some get nothing.
> 
> They are not complying with this pricing order, no ifs ands or buts. And it's even worse when you get down to the actual billing, which varies by area and by CSR.


I'll point out that Comcast as a whole is not a cable system, they are a cable company. My cable system is maintained by Comcast of Burlington, which is a "local" entity, even though it's owned by Comcast.


----------



## pdhenry

How does the FCC define the term 'cable system'? Locally (e.g. franchise) or nationally? Seems that that's important here. I don't know the answer - but I agree that different Comcast localities have different pricing sheets.


----------



## lpwcomp

slowbiscuit said:


> Here's the pertinent section of the FCC orders that Comcast is violating for you:
> 
> ( 1 ) *CableCARD rental fees shall be priced uniformly throughout a
> cable system* by such provider without regard to the intended use in
> operator-supplied or consumer-owned equipment. No service fee shall be
> imposed on a subscriber for support of a subscriber-provided device
> that is not assessed on subscriber use of an operator-provided device.


I hate to be the one to rain on your parade, but that paragraph is subject to interpretation. "cable system" may refer to the local system rather than than Comcast as a whole. However, they are inconsistent in the application of the charge even within a locality. My main points were that pdhenry's contention that the "additional outlet Fee" was for the CableCARD is bogus and that the "additional outlet fee" is unjustified.

The last sentence of the FCC order is ... interesting. It could be argued that an "operator-provided device" is a DTA, particularly if they start encrypting everything.


----------



## lpwcomp

Further illumination from the Comcast website (I have emphasized the last sentence so that pdhenry might actually :



> How much will I be charged to use a CableCARD?
> 
> The first CableCARD in a retail device (e.g., TiVo devices or CableCARD equipped televisions) is free to Comcast customers. If a second CableCARD is needed for the same device (i.e., TiVo Series 3 boxes), the cost is $1.50 per month for the additional card. *Again, this ONLY applies to a second CableCARD in the same device.*


Notice that there is no mention of an a/o fee.

Then there's this:



> Will I receive an equipment credit if I bring my own CableCARD compatible retail device?
> 
> If you own a CableCARD device (e.g., TiVO or CableCARD equipped television) with an activated CableCARD installed and are subscribing to a Comcast video service that includes equipment as a part of the service, Comcast will begin issuing a monthly Customer Owned Equipment credit to your account.


What this says to me is that the credit only applies if you are using your own equipment in lieu of a Comcast box included in your package. IOW, you should only get this credit if you are not using the included STB. And only 1. By the same token however, even though Comcast calls it a "service", there's no way an a/o actually does meet the definition of a service.


----------



## LegacyCX

lpwcomp said:


> You are flat out wrong. The Comcast published fees for CableCARDs, at least here (Atlanta area), is as follows:
> 
> I don't think Comcast STBs use CableCARDs.
> 
> The "Additional Digital Outlet Fee" may or may not be a violation of FCC regulations. What it most certainly is *not* is a CableCARD fee.


My Cisco RNG 100 STB has an M-Card inserted, and a cover over it that is screwed down:

[media]http://cralt.com/rng100.jpg[/media]


----------



## slowbiscuit

Regardless of how we interpret the FCC rules, the bottom line is that they aren't going to do anything if people don't file complaints about this A/O nonsense. If then. I've done my part and Comcast responded to the FCC saying that they are justified because they charge the same for STBs. I never heard anything from the FCC in response, nor do I expect to.

YMMV.


----------



## L David Matheny

slowbiscuit said:


> Regardless of how we interpret the FCC rules, the bottom line is that they aren't going to do anything if people don't file complaints about this A/O nonsense. If then. I've done my part and Comcast responded to the FCC saying that they are justified because they charge the same for STBs. I never heard anything from the FCC in response, nor do I expect to.


Ultimately the solution to unreasonable rates and charges is to "vote with your feet" as they say. The cable companies will eventually pay attention if enough people just say no by canceling their service. The industry's preferred solution to that is to lobby Congress (pay people off) to kill OTA, but maybe legislators will have enough integrity and common sense to resist such a blatant effort.


----------



## pdhenry

Of course I can't back up my claims on Comcast A/O pricing because I've always gotten a COE discount on the second outlet that makes my package cheaper than not having the additional outlet.

I think we can agree that Comcast billing is messed up, regardless of whether A/O fees are reasonable or insidious.


----------



## lpwcomp

LegacyCX said:


> My Cisco RNG 100 STB has an M-Card inserted, and a cover over it that is screwed down:
> 
> [media]http://cralt.com/rng100.jpg[/media]


I stand corrected. I therefore modify my statement to say that not _*all*_ Comcast STBs use CableCARDs.

Just went round and round with a CSR and her supervisor (need a card for the new TiVo). Both of them tried to tell me that the a/o fee was for the CableCARD and that the digital conversion was mandated by government. I leave to your imagination how I responded to both of those claims. At one point I got a bit of (accidental?) honesty from the supervisor when he stated it was an additional source of revenue. At this point, the supervisor is supposed to be looking at the website to see what it says and is "going to get back to me". I've yet to get a legitimate answer to the question "What additional service are you providing to justify the a/o charge?". It's _*my*_ equipment and, unless I want to pay yet another fee, _*I*_ am responsible for all of the inside wiring , which in my case includes all of the splits to the various wall jacks.


----------



## ncfoster

Just got off the phone with a Comcast Executive Care representative that gave me the party line. Very frustrating. FCC complaint filed, for whatever good that will do.


----------



## pdhenry

lpwcomp said:


> I stand corrected. I therefore modify my statement to say that not _*all*_ Comcast STBs use CableCARDs.


Google 'separable security fcc'.

Previously deployed boxes can have embedded security but new boxes must have separable security (e.g., a cableCard).

http://customer.comcast.com/help-and-support/cable-tv/about-separable-security/


----------



## jadziedzic

I think this excerpt from the last pricing sheet I received from Comcast (Boston region) may help explain Comcast's rationale on the "digital additional outlet" pricing. Under the "Basic and Digital Ancillary Services" section this item appears:

Digital Additional Outlet Service Charge (per outlet)

With standard definition digital converter $9.95
With HD digital converter $9.95
With CableCARD $7.45 (footnote 14)
Footnote 14 says "Includes a customer-owned video equipment credit. An additional charge will apply for additional CableCARDs in the same device." (that charge is $1.50 here).

If the DAO service charge INCLUDES a digital converter then I am not being charged EXTRA to use my TiVo instead of Comcast's digital converter - I'm receiving a $2.50 per month customer-owned equipment credit when I use my TiVo in place of Comcast's box.

A somewhat older price sheet that I found went into a bit more detail regarding the DAO service charge; it referred to it as a "Charge for digital content on additional outlets." When I spoke with a Comcast rep who called me after I filed an FCC complaint regarding the DAO service charge the "digital content" line was used several times during their explanation of the charge.

As much as I detest the charge I think Comcast (in the Boston area) is carefully structuring their policy to comply with the letter of the FCC regulations. I do look forward to the day that TiVo starts to sell satellite boxes that can stream from an XL4 - I will say goodbye to the extra CableCARDs and DAO service charges.


----------



## slowbiscuit

L David Matheny said:


> Ultimately the solution to unreasonable rates and charges is to "vote with your feet" as they say. The cable companies will eventually pay attention if enough people just say no by canceling their service. The industry's preferred solution to that is to lobby Congress (pay people off) to kill OTA, but maybe legislators will have enough integrity and common sense to resist such a blatant effort.


Well, that would be great if I had another cableCo in town, but I don't. I can get crappy sat service and even crappier U-Verse service, neither of which work with my Tivos or my WMC setup. I love Comcast reliability, channel selection, and pic quality, but I hate their billing practices. So I will not vote with my feet because the alternatives (to me) are even worse.


----------



## lpwcomp

jadziedzic said:


> I think this excerpt from the last pricing sheet I received from Comcast (Boston region) may help explain Comcast's rationale on the "digital additional outlet" pricing. Under the "Basic and Digital Ancillary Services" section this item appears:
> 
> Digital Additional Outlet Service Charge (per outlet)
> 
> With standard definition digital converter $9.95
> With HD digital converter $9.95
> With CableCARD $7.45 (footnote 14)
> Footnote 14 says "Includes a customer-owned video equipment credit. An additional charge will apply for additional CableCARDs in the same device." (that charge is $1.50 here).
> 
> If the DAO service charge INCLUDES a digital converter then I am not being charged EXTRA to use my TiVo instead of Comcast's digital converter - I'm receiving a $2.50 per month customer-owned equipment credit when I use my TiVo in place of Comcast's box.
> 
> A somewhat older price sheet that I found went into a bit more detail regarding the DAO service charge; it referred to it as a "Charge for digital content on additional outlets." When I spoke with a Comcast rep who called me after I filed an FCC complaint regarding the DAO service charge the "digital content" line was used several times during their explanation of the charge.
> 
> As much as I detest the charge I think Comcast (in the Boston area) is carefully structuring their policy to comply with the letter of the FCC regulations. I do look forward to the day that TiVo starts to sell satellite boxes that can stream from an XL4 - I will say goodbye to the extra CableCARDs and DAO service charges.


So the situation is that you can receive some of the digital channels at multiple locations using a free or low cost DTA but if you want to receive _*all*_ of the channels to which you are entitled at multiple locations, you have to pay an additional fee. How does that jibe with the following from the FCC website 




> Receive all "linear" channels (channels other than "on-demand") in your subscription package. This includes premium channels and specialty channels. For some channels delivered using a technique called "switched digital video," you may need a second device called a "tuning adapter." This device is typically provided at no additional charge to CableCARD customers. FCC Rule 76.1205(b)(4). CableCARD-ready devices currently cannot receive your cable operator's Video on Demand services.


----------



## pdhenry

There's nothing in the FCC rules requiring free additional outlets. If someone who requires equipment from Comcast to view programming has to pay more for more than one outlet, the only thing the FCC requires is that a TiVo owner will pay less for an additional outlet than someone who rents a box. Which they do.


----------



## lpwcomp

pdhenry said:


> There's nothing in the FCC rules requiring free additional outlets. If someone who requires equipment from Comcast to view programming has to pay more for more than one outlet, the only thing the FCC requires is that a TiVo owner will pay less for an additional outlet than someone who rents a box. Which they do.


Since you can get a portion of the digital channels at "additional outlets" using a free or low cost DTA, they are not charging for additional outlets - they are charging you to enable the reception of all of the channels to which your package entitles you at those outlets.


----------



## ncfoster

On any given individual concept, pdhenry/Comcast have a response to why it is ok, and not technically in violation of the FCC rules for Comcast to charge digital outlet fees for boxes that are not their own. However, when the entire picture is taken as a whole, it seems clear that the rules are NOT being followed.

Comcast
- Pay only for equipment you have: Comcast says you are not paying for equipment, but rather a digital outlet fee.

- Accurate information on the rental cost of a CableCARD from your provider: Comcast says the information is accurate, because they are not charging you for the CableCARD per se, but rather the digital outlet fee.

- Use your own set-top box without extra charge: Comcast says that you are not being charged "extra", because you are paying the same as other subscribers (or less if you get the credit).

- Self-install your CableCARD: This one seems to not be as much of an issue as it used to be.

- Receive the number of CableCARDs you request: Comcast says you can get as many as you want. They just reserve the right to charge you $8.95 or more for each one beyond the first one.

- Receive a multi-stream CableCARD unless you request otherwise: Also seemingly not much of an issue these days, but important for other reasons laid out below.

- Receive all &#8220;linear&#8221; channels in your subscription package: Comcast says that you can get them if you follow their rules. You also can get most of them through a DTA in SD, but not all of them, and not in HD.

- Get accurate information about services available to CableCARD subscribers: This is more of a catch-all, it seems. If you accept Comcast's premise that their rates are permissible, one might say that they follow this rule.

Take all of the above rights as a whole, however, and it is very clear that this is NOT how it was intended to work. De Facto, Comcast's policy is to charge a fee which is not close to the $2-4 rate suggested the usual rate on the FCC site, and call it something else. Although Comcast argues that the fee is for additional digital outlets, this premise is exceptionally tenuous for so many reasons:

- CableCARDs are something that are necessitated by the nexus of the digital transition and consumer rights. They are intended as a step forward, not backward, allowing people to access high definition programming with their own equipment without being compelled to pay for the cable company's equipment.

- Given that you are entitled to a Multi-stream card, you are entitled to MORE THAN ONE TUNER! The number of tuners that could be on that device could be at least 6 to my knowledge with an HDhomerun Prime 6 tuner model, at least 4 on a single CableCARD, as on the Tivo Premiere XL. In almost all cases, modern devices will have at least 2 tuners. This point is critical, as it means by definition that a "digital outlet" is NOT equivalent to a tuner (or even 2), and neither is it equivalent to televisions or other devices that are capable of viewing digital programming in your home. Therefore, there is only one other remaining possibility as to what a digital outlet IS...the number of devices a consumer has that are capable of receiving all linear digital programming from the cable provider, regardless of what the device does with it. In other words, consumers are being charged a per-device charge, regardless of whether that device is the cable company's device, and it is separate from any explicit charges delineated on the rate sheets as being actual CableCARD fees. This is outright deception. The fact that someone with their own equipment is charged LESS per digital outlet, due to the credit, DOES NOT CHANGE the fact that the consumer IS paying to use their own equipment on a per-device basis.

-The previous point is only underscored by the fact that television providers pay for the content on a per-household basis, not a per-screen/per-tuner/per-person, etc. basis. The cable company CANNOT tie this charge back to any legitimate cost on their own end without acknowledging explicitly that they are charging for their "hassle" and "support" of the cable card process in general, which is not something they are entitled to do. Is CableCARD a burden on the cable companies? Sure, but it was mandated. Can the cable companies charge for the CableCARDs they provide? Yes, but they must charge uniformly, with proper disclosures, and by acknowledging what they are charging for!

- Unlike the analog realm, where the digital transition was mandated by the government to reclaim spectrum, the digital cable transition is all about the cable companies' self-interest in maximizing the number and quality of channels provided and reducing their costs. Once again, they could cash-in even more if the FCC had not mandated CableCARDs at all, but they did. And this was done for the CONSUMER'S benefit. By charging consumers to use their own equipment, as they could do to gain additional "analog outlets", before the analog channels went away, they are doing the exact opposite, by making a cash-grab that has no correlation to any services provided by the cable company (see above, unless they admit it is because they find CableCARDs annoying). To the extent that you want to get even as many channels as the DTAs are capable of providing, you HAVE to pay the digital outlet fee (on anything beyond the first outlet), which amounts to the consumer paying extra for utilizing the capabilities of the device that THEY purchased.

Obviously, this is a rant, and obviously I am not hitting every point, but I just cannot see how anyone can defend this practice as a whole.


----------



## pdhenry

tl; dr.

But all I'm doing is observing that the cost of renting multiple cablecards (for multiple TVs) is comparable, and favorable, to the only other method of receiving HD digital content from comcast at multiple TVs, which is by renting two or more boxes. _When taken in that context_, I didn't consider it unreasonable.

I didn't intend to imply any defense of Comcast charging for multiple cable boxes in a household, but there you are - you're renting multiple boxes. I don't have a strong opinion about their ability to prevent you from viewing most of your channels without needing to rent equipment from Comcast, but I'll observe that DirecTV and Dish also seem to have significant ber-box charges built into their rates, at least when I was looking into dumping Comcast a month or so ago.

I think I've been clear enough that, due what I think is CSRs' inabilty to properly bill my account as Comcast would intend, I actually pay less for two outlets than I would for one - I get $2.50 in Customer-owned equipment discounts for each of two TiVos but I only pay $1.50 for the second setup. This persists even though the Limited Basic tier I'm on doesn't include any "free" Comcast equipment baked into the rate. So maybe I ddon't have enough of a dog in this hunt to have the spitting passion y'all seem to have about the matter.

When I decided Comcast was getting too much of my money I looked into dropping them and going OTA with Cable Internet only. Thanks to those wonderful skilled CSRs and their power over the billing system, I now have Limited Basic plus internet for less than the cost of internet without Cable TV (because they charge more for unbundled Internet access, these two options normally price within about 3 or 4 dollars of each other anyway).


----------



## lpwcomp

IMNSHO, Comcast is in violation of FCC regulations one way or another. Either the $7.45 net a month is a CableCARD rental fee and the quoted fee of $0 is a lie OR they are charging an additional fee to enable access to all of the channels in your package.


----------



## pdhenry

But isn't the additional fee rule in regards to a cable card user vs. a Comcast box user? You don't see it that way, but I read it to mean that Comcast can't charge you more than they charge someone who uses a Comcast set-top box.

E.g., "No service fee shall be imposed on a subscriber for support of a subscriber-provided device that is not assessed on subscriber use of an operator-provided device."


----------



## lpwcomp

pdhenry said:


> But isn't the additional fee rule in regards to a cable card user vs. a Comcast box user? You don't see it that way, but I read it to mean that Comcast can't charge you more than they charge someone who uses a Comcast set-top box.
> 
> E.g., "No service fee shall be imposed on a subscriber for support of a subscriber-provided device that is not assessed on subscriber use of an operator-provided device."


You're ignoring the fact that you can access some of the digital channels using a free (up to 2) or inexpensive ($1.99/mo) DTA. Comcast's position becomes even less tenable if they begin encrypting everything and eliminate all of their clear QAM channels so that you will need a CableCARD to get anything or rendering your TiVo practically useless by adding a DTA.

Comcast is engaging in a pattern of deceptive and fraudulent behavior. Do you really think that CSRs come up with the obviously false statements they utter ("Digital cable migration was mandated by the Government", "The charge is for the CableCARD") on their own?

The fact is that Comcast is attempting to leverage their digital migration to re-instate the long defunct charge per outlet.


----------



## pdhenry

Yeah, the DTA is an outlier. If you say "I want to get the same channels with my TiVo that you would give me with a DTA, so don't charge me any more than you charge a DTA user" you might have difficulty. 


lpwcomp said:


> Do you really think that CSRs come up with the obviously false statements they utter ("Digital cable migration was mandated by the Government", "The charge is for the CableCARD") on their own?


Occam's razor would suggest that poorly trained reps are as likely or more likely than a vast conspiracy.

My second cable card has always reduced the total price of my subscription so if Comcast is training their reps to be evil it hasn't sunken in to all of them. Maybe that's why I'm more willing to believe ineptitude is the root cause.

When I look at this I see poor CSR training (as well as a total reliance on the CSR to get the billing right, which they can't do if they're not trained) rather than a conspiracy:


----------



## ncfoster

pdhenry said:


> Occam's razor would suggest that poorly trained reps are as likely or more likely than a vast conspiracy.


I don't think a corporate decision to maximize profits in an ethically questionable way in any way implies there is a conspiracy involved.



pdhenry said:


> When I look at this I see poor CSR training (as well as a total reliance on the CSR to get the billing right, which they can't do if they're not trained) rather than a conspiracy:


Yes, if I had a bill that looked like that, I probably wouldn't complain either. I wouldn't defend Comcast as much as you have, but I wouldn't complain.


----------



## unitron

lpwcomp said:


> ... How does that gibe with the following from the FCC website


Thank you for forcing me to look this up

http://public.wsu.edu/~brians/errors/gibe.html


----------



## lpwcomp

unitron said:


> Thank you for forcing me to look this up
> 
> http://public.wsu.edu/~brians/errors/gibe.html


Thank you for the correction. I should have looked it up myself.

Edit: Corrected in orginal post


----------



## lpwcomp

pdhenry said:


> Yeah, the DTA is an outlier. If you say "I want to get the same channels with my TiVo that you would give me with a DTA, so don't charge me any more than you charge a DTA user" you might have difficulty.


You keep taking one piece of the structure and spinning it to Comcast's benefit. Taken as a whole, they are in violation of the relevant FCC regulations.



pdhenry said:


> Occam's razor would suggest that poorly trained reps are as likely or more likely than a vast conspiracy.


Who said anything about a "vast conspiracy"? I've never worn a pink dress in my entire life. I don't think poor training alone can explain multiple CSRs using the same false statements. Maybe the CEO was overheard by some overeager subordinate to remark: "Will no one rid me of these meddlesome customers?"



pdhenry said:


> My second cable card has always reduced the total price of my subscription so if Comcast is training their reps to be evil it hasn't sunken in to all of them. Maybe that's why I'm more willing to believe ineptitude is the root cause.
> 
> When I look at this I see poor CSR training (as well as a total reliance on the CSR to get the billing right, which they can't do if they're not trained) rather than a conspiracy:


Comcast is responsible for properly training their employees and for the actions of those employees. It may not be a conspiracy, vast or otherwise. At the very least, we have a case of "willful ignorance".

Overall, you sound like a lawyer, vying for a gig defending Comcast against a possible class action suit.


----------



## pdhenry

Pshaw.

and no doubt you'd like to be the named party in that suit.

When you say "Comcast is engaging in a pattern of deceptive and fraudulent behavior. Do you really think that CSRs come up with the obviously false statements they utter" what do you mean, if not that the CSRs' supervision is colluding to feed the CSRs erroneous data and/or encouraging them to lie? Isn't that a conspiracy?


----------



## pdhenry

So what programming tier provides exactly the channels that the DTA provides? It looks like Digital Starter minus a bunch of HD channels. How do you go about requesting that, exactly? Does Comcast differentiate HD-inclusive vs. SD-only subtiers? I've only had HD with a TiVo...


----------



## lpwcomp

pdhenry said:


> Pshaw.


Wasn't intended as a complimant.



pdhenry said:


> and no doubt you'd like to be the named party in that suit.


GHOD NO. The only winners in a class action suit of this nature are the lawyers - on both sides.


----------



## buscuitboy

lpwcomp said:


> Comcast's position becomes even less tenable if they begin encrypting everything and eliminate all of their clear QAM channels so that you will need a CableCARD to get anything or rendering your TiVo practically useless by adding a DTA.


Well, ask & you shall receive cause it looks like Comcast is gonna start encrypting EVERYTHING. I JUST got a letter from Xfinity/Comcast informing me that as of June 26th, 2012, Comcast equipment will be needed for ALL TVs no matter what package you subscribe to. Even local basic (ch2-30) will require either a cable card, DTA or digital box.

Due to Comcast's shenanigans for billing cable cards, I was thinking of using a 3rd Series3 TiVo I have (w/ lifetime) with no cable cards at all. Was gonna stick it in the basement & just use it to record the straight basic local/HD cable channels. Then MRV material to one of my two Premieres on the main level of my house over my home network. Therefore, the way I see it, I'm gonna HAVE to at least get 1 cable card for my TiVo S3 to make it functional AT ALL.

Comcast is making it harder and harder for me to want to stay with them. I might have to SERIOUSLY start thinking about going to a straight antenna for my TiVos along with Netflix. This latest move is really pissing me off & making me get to the boiling point.


----------



## lpwcomp

buscuitboy said:


> Well, ask & you shall receive cause it looks like Comcast is gonna start encrypting EVERYTHING. I JUST got a letter from Xfinity/Comcast informing me that as of June 26th, 2012, Comcast equipment will be needed for ALL TVs no matter what package you subscribe to. Even local basic (ch2-30) will require either a cable card, DTA or digital box.


As I stated, I think this puts Comcast in a an even less tenable position. It forces you to install a CableCARD to access anything but they charge you an additional fee to actually use it. Even if it were an acceptable solution, their system does not have the capability to authorize different devices on the same account for different levels of service.

Let me try to summarize the relevant FCC requirements and Comcast's compliance.

FCC requirement:


> Accurate information on the rental cost of a CableCARD from your provider. Your operator must list the cost of a CableCARD rental on its website or billing inserts and on its annual rate notice, and must provide you with this information when you call. FCC Rule 76.1205(b)(5), 76.1602(b). Typically operators charge $2-4 per month to rent a CableCARD.


Comcast:


> How much will I be charged to use a CableCARD?
> 
> The first CableCARD in a retail device (e.g., TiVo devices or CableCARD equipped televisions) is free to Comcast customers. If a second CableCARD is needed for the same device (i.e., TiVo Series 3 boxes), the cost is $1.50 per month for the additional card. Again, this ONLY applies to a second CableCARD in the same device.


Comcast sort of in compliance. Although it is enforced haphazardly and I have been told on multiple occasions that the a/o fee is for the CableCARD.

FCC requirement:


> Receive all linear channels (channels other than on-demand) in your subscription package. This includes premium channels and specialty channels. For some channels delivered using a technique called switched digital video, you may need a second device called a tuning adapter. This device is typically provided at no additional charge to CableCARD customers. FCC Rule 76.1205(b)(4). CableCARD-ready devices currently cannot receive your cable operators Video on Demand services.


Comcast in compliance only for the first device and only if it is the primary device on the account. Otherwise, you are assessed an additional fee if you wish to access all of the channels to which you are entitled. This charge may not apply if you have the "limited digital basic" package. Overall, Comcast not in compliance.


----------



## lpwcomp

buscuitboy said:


> Comcast is making it harder and harder for me to want to stay with them. I might have to SERIOUSLY start thinking about going to a straight antenna for my TiVos along with Netflix. This latest move is really pissing me off & making me get to the boiling point.


Me too, although my, um, complaining (see sigline) has gotten limited time discounts such that I am currently not actually paying the a/o fees. I will revisit this option if they don't extend either one or if they try to charge me for the CableCARD I need for the new Premiere. The first one expires next March. Anyone have any recommendations for a good, reasonably priced indoor antenna?


----------



## lpwcomp

buscuitboy said:


> Well, ask & you shall receive cause it looks like Comcast is gonna start encrypting EVERYTHING. I JUST got a letter from Xfinity/Comcast informing me that as of June 26th, 2012, Comcast equipment will be needed for ALL TVs no matter what package you subscribe to. Even local basic (ch2-30) will require either a cable card, DTA or digital box.


If you feel like it, you might call them up and ask for 2 "Dao Ccard - Adjustment" and see what they say. That's how it appears on my bill. Comcast, like most service companies, counts on people not knowing their rights and getting frustrated by the run-around they usually get.


----------



## HazelW

Does Comcast charge an AO fee for a second digital box on an account?


----------



## morac

HazelW said:


> Does Comcast charge an AO fee for a second digital box on an account?


You mean one of their own boxes? If so, yes.


----------



## HazelW

morac said:


> You mean one of their own boxes? If so, yes.


Does the AO fee on their box include the box rental or is there another fee for that?

I guess the point I am making is that if Comcast charges an AO fee for their box, then a fee for a TiVo, less credit for own equipment, does not seem unreasonable.


----------



## buscuitboy

Yea, I guess the bottom line I figured out is that if I want to have a 3rd cable card for a TiVo, its essentially gonna cost me about $7.45/month ($9.95-$2.50 equipment credit) with Comcast plus $12.95 with TiVo. In the end, about $20/month for a TiVo with Comcast. 

I have one monthly Premiere, but also two other HD TiVos with PLS so those will obviously be cheaper in the long run. While ultimately not as less as I would have hoped ($1.50 for ALL cable cards), I suppose my monthly Premiere unit at about $20/month is still better than having to pay the $15-20/month for the crappy Comcast DVR boxes. 

I still feel TiVo boxes are a much better & superior product compared to the Comcast DVRs. MRV, easy online scheduling, better overall user interface and additional services right on the box itself (Pandora, Amazon, Netflix, etc.). Maybe this is also the reason for all the Comcast cable card shennanigans and they are desparately trying to level the playing field for those with TiVo boxes. In hopes that maybe some will then just get fed up and go with a Comcast DVR. Ultimately giving them your money instead of to TiVo. 

I had briefly conisdered looking into the Moxi DVR system since you could essentially have a 3 room system running off ONE M-card. Also, storage was easily upgradeable (I think to 6TB). I thought this was a great concept and approach, but the price point was still a little too steep for me. I wish it would of become more popular so maybe the price would have come down a bit. Of course, they have more or less gone under with that product so I guess its not an option any longer. 

I'm hoping maybe this upcoming TiVo IP based box will be a similar solution to what Moxi was attempting to do and we'll see.


----------



## slowbiscuit

HazelW said:


> Does the AO fee on their box include the box rental or is there another fee for that?
> 
> I guess the point I am making is that if Comcast charges an AO fee for their box, then a fee for a TiVo, less credit for own equipment, does not seem unreasonable.


Yes, it includes the rental. It is an unreasonable fee because it's pure profit for Comcast. What they're saying is that it costs $2.50 to rent a box or card and $7.45 for the money grab, but they don't break it out this way in the rate sheet as the FCC requires. Nobody else does this except them, and if you don't like it you usually don't have another choice with Tivo.

The ultimate answer is a whole-home solution so you only need one card, and as soon as a good one gets there (i.e., not WMC) I'll probably switch.


----------



## lpwcomp

HazelW said:


> Does the AO fee on their box include the box rental or is there another fee for that?
> 
> I guess the point I am making is that if Comcast charges an AO fee for their box, then a fee for a TiVo, less credit for own equipment, does not seem unreasonable.


Situation:

You can get some of the digital channels using a free or $1.99/mo DTA.

AND

Their posted rate for the first CableCARD in every device is $0.

AND

The FCC mandates that cable company enable the reception by a CableCARD'ed device all of the linear channels in your package.

Therefore, the fee is not only unreasonable but a violation of FCC regulations governing customer owned CableCARD devices.

Comcast is trying to game the system. They are saying that they are not going to charge for a CableCARD, but if you actually want to use it you have to pay us $7.45/mo. Actually, even if you never install it and just leave it sitting in a drawer or on a shelf, they'll probably still at least attempt to charge you the fee.


----------



## morac

My latest bill had a new price sheet with it. Two interesting things I noticed:



> IMPORTANT INFO: Effective July 1, 2012, 3D Technology Fee will be available at no monthly service charge for customers who would like to receive 3D programming. A subscription to the HD Technology Fee is required. Prices are subject to change.


Apparently there used to be a separate 3D tech fee, but now 3D channels will be available if the HD tech fee is paid. I don't get 3D channels so I wouldn't know.



> Digital Additional Outlet Service (includes converter and remote) (per outlet) ...... $9.25
> - with HD (requires HD Technology Fee) .... $9.25
> - with DVR service (requires HD Technology Fee) .... $16.25
> - with AnyRoom DVR Service (Requires AnyRoom DVR Service on primary outlet) ..... $9.25


So if you believe this bill, the HD tech fee is required to get HD on all outlets. The HD tech fee supposedly doesn't apply to TiVo, but it sounds like that's changing.
The other interesting thing is the AnyRoom DVR Digital Outlet Service per outlet fee. I'm curious if Comcast will charge a Digital Additional Outlet fee for TiVo's soon to be released IP box since that's basically the same thing as Comcast's AnyRoom DVR. Based on what's reported here, I'm actually surprised people with TiVo's aren't getting hit with the DVR Digital Additional Outlet Service fee since the TiVo is a DVR.


----------



## slowbiscuit

That doesn't apply to Cablecards, it's a cost for their DVR. You can use a card without a DVR.


----------



## morac

slowbiscuit said:


> That doesn't apply to Cablecards, it's a cost for their DVR. You can use a card without a DVR.


I know that, but since they claim the digital outlet fee (in addition to the HD tech fee) is to get programming in HD, I'm surprised they haven't tried charging a DVR fee for using a TiVo.


----------



## NoVa

Sorry to be such a noob in the current conversation but I just purchased an XL & went to my local COMCAST service center.

They promptly denied me a cable card because they said my limited basic package is not allowed to have anything but the SD DTA.

From the FCC statement about cablecard & linear channel I would think I am being lied to no?


----------



## slowbiscuit

You're being lied to, yes.


----------



## pdhenry

The new rate card for my Comcast franchise says "requires digital adapter, digital converter or CableCARD" as a footnote to the Limited Basic rate. So limited basic and a CableCard aren't incompatible. They might try to argue that limited basic doesn't include a set-top box, and therefore you would need to pay a fee for the first CC. As I read the FCC rule they only have to give you a discount when your tier includes a set-top box.

When I downgraded to Limited Basic I told them up front that I wanted to keep my CCs and DTA, mentioned that the FCC permitted me to use my own equipment and that the CC was necessary for me to do that. It tool a bit of insistence on my part but eventually I got what I wanted. It was no problem for them to configure the CableCards to receive only the Limited Basic channels.


----------



## sbourgeo

NoVa said:


> Sorry to be such a noob in the current conversation but I just purchased an XL & went to my local COMCAST service center.
> 
> They promptly denied me a cable card because they said my limited basic package is not allowed to have anything but the SD DTA.
> 
> From the FCC statement about cablecard & linear channel I would think I am being lied to no?


I got a cable card for my TiVo HD from Comcast last month for use with limited basic. I went in to the local office with the digital transition letter they sent me and they gave me one with no questions asked.


----------



## morac

Worse comes to worse if the service center people are being pig-headed sign up for basic cable, get your cable card and immediately downgrade to limited. Pro-rated charge should only be a few cents. If they try to charge a downgrade fee, tell them the service center wouldn't give you cards otherwise.


----------



## lpwcomp

morac said:


> Worse comes to worse if the service center people are being pig-headed sign up for basic cable, get your cable card and immediately downgrade to limited. Pro-rated charge should only be a few cents. If they try to charge a downgrade fee, tell them the service center wouldn't give you cards otherwise.


I very strong disagree with that plan. Comcast's accounting is so screwed up, you might _*never*_ get it straightened out.

Call Comcast and demand to speak to a supervisor. Send e-mail to [email protected]. File a complaint with the FCC.

Don't under any circumstances attempt to "game the system" with Comcast. They usually win. Sometimes not but it is not worth the risk.

This whole sitituation with Comcast and CableCARDs would be amusing if it weren't so annoying. During the FCC hearings on self-install, they were in favor of it. They simply asked for a 3-4 month delay for procedure development and training. Boy, they sure took advantage of the delay and the _*10*_ months since actual implementation to create a smooth process and well trained staff.


----------



## NoVa

slowbiscuit + pdhenry + sbourgeo + Morac + lpwcomp: thank you for the confirm & game plan!

Is there a specific notice from the Comcast or FC website I can bring as a reference?


----------



## lpwcomp

NoVa said:


> slowbiscuit + pdhenry + sbourgeo + Morac + lpwcomp: thank you for the confirm & game plan!
> 
> Is there a specific notice from the Comcast or FC website I can bring as a reference?


http://customer.comcast.com/help-and-support/cable-tv/about-cablecards

http://www.fcc.gov/guides/cablecard-know-your-rights


----------



## lpwcomp

Two of the most relevant bullets from the first link are (emphasis mine in the first quote):



> If I have a CableCARD, do I still need my digital set-top box to get Digital Cable?
> 
> You may choose to use a CableCARD device instead of a Comcast digital converter _*or digital adapter*_ to access Comcasts video services. If you choose to use a CableCARD device instead of using a Comcast digital converter or digital adapter, you will only be able to receive one way digital cable channels and will not be able to receive OnDemand, pay-per-view and the interactive programming guide.





> How much will I be charged to use a CableCARD?
> 
> The first CableCARD in a retail device (e.g., TiVo devices or CableCARD equipped televisions) is free to Comcast customers. If a second CableCARD is needed for the *same device* (i.e., TiVo Series 3 boxes), the cost is *$1.50* per month for the additional card. Again, this ONLY applies to a second CableCARD in the *same* device.


----------



## NoVa

lpwcomp said:


> Two of the most relevant bullets from the first link are (emphasis mine in the first quote):


Thanks again!


----------



## LegacyCX

Received a call yesterday from a Comcast "Research" rep in reference to my question about the $2.50 credit. He asked me what TiVo I had, and if it was higher than the S3. Then he said he'd call me back.

So he called me back and asked me how many TVs I had in the house, and how many DTA's connected. I told him that on the third DTA, I was returning that and putting the TiVO in its place. He said that was a bad idea, and that if I returned the DTA, then my $1.50/mo. cablecard cost would go up to $9/mo.

I immediately pulled up the FCC website, and told him that was in clear violation to FCC's policies about charging any additional service. And that they already violated 1 of the policies (not allowing me to do a self-installation). Plus that they are charging me a $9.95/mo. HD Tech Fee that wasn't there last month before I added the cablecard.

He said he'll do some "research" and call me back. So he calls me back and first waives the HD Tech fee for 6 months. Then he says that he was wrong, that there shouldn't be an additional charge per month to use the cablecard, but he wasn't sure if that was possible without a code in the system (that's how it's already setup, so it obviously works). He went on to say that the $1.50/mo. I pay for the cablecard is the "service" and that there is no charge for the card. Finally, he said that the $2.50/mo. credit is only for customers who have 2 cable cards in 1 device and are getting charged for both.

Clearly, he was wrong. The cable card $1.50/mo. is NOT for "service", but for the lease of the card. Second, the $2.50/mo. credit is NOT for having 2 cable cards in the device.

I am not going to push this even further, as I don't want them to start charging me the $6-9/mo. for A/O fee that some are being charged. So my bill is $9.95/mo. HD Fee (waived for 6 months) and $1.50/mo. Cable Card fee.


----------



## lpwcomp

Picked up a new CableCARD(my third) yesterday at one of the local service centers. No problem. I was shocked. I'm tempted to delay installation to see if they add the ADO fee anyway. But I'm also curious to find out how smoothly the actual installation goes and of course would like to have the "new" Premiere fully functional. Decisions, decisions.


----------



## slowbiscuit

You're pretty much guaranteed to get an A/O fee for a third card here. Best you'll be able to do (at least for me) is $0 for first card, $1.50 for second, $10 outlet for third. Minus $7.50 in credits, net of $4. I've already fought the outlet to both Comcast corporate and the FCC and this is the best they can do. I can't really complain about getting 3 cards for $4 though.

Someone else in this thread that lives up in Alpharetta (I think) reported that he wasn't getting any card charges but I don't know how many cards he has.


----------



## billbillw

Any tips on the best way to start new service with Comcast and avoid extra install fees, etc? I haven't seen any way to get cable cards with the initial order, but I've only gone through part of the process online. 

I was thinking I should just sign up with an install of one TV with digital service and no HD. Then after the order is in the system, ask for self install kits for my 3 Tivos. Any ideas what works best? The house is already wired for cable to all the rooms I need.


----------



## HazelW

billbillw said:


> Any tips on the best way to start new service with Comcast and avoid extra install fees, etc? I haven't seen any way to get cable cards with the initial order, but I've only gone through part of the process online.
> 
> I was thinking I should just sign up with an install of one TV with digital service and no HD. Then after the order is in the system, ask for self install kits for my 3 Tivos. Any ideas what works best? The house is already wired for cable to all the rooms I need.


I would not sign up via internet, or office. try to find a deal where you get a gift card or free install or something.


----------



## slowbiscuit

Yep, and if you want free self-install for cards you'll need to go pick them up from an office. My daughter moved into an apt. recently and specifically asked for a cable card and an HD STB (I gave her one of my old Tivo HDs) to be sent as part of the free install. All she got sent was the STB, and she had to go pick up the card - fortunately the Marietta office wasn't far for her. The reps still don't know how to mail cards for installs in other words, but they have them at the offices.


----------



## billbillw

Where might I find info on a deal with 'free install'? I looked yesterday, but couldn't find anything through google searches.


----------



## slowbiscuit

Have to call and ask for that, they will waive fees for some packages.


----------



## billbillw

slowbiscuit said:


> Have to call and ask for that, they will waive fees for some packages.


Sounds like CSR roulette. I've been reading some horror stories about customers being promised free installation, then receiving their 1st bill with $200 in installation fees. Sounds like I'll just have to see what happens.


----------



## morac

Your best bet for getting a good deal when signing up is do to so at a promo event. For example when I signed up for Comcast's triple play when they were outside Best Buy I got a $75 gift card even though I already had TV & Internet with them. Baring that you can try the special signup web sites like comcastspecial.com


----------



## cruiserandmax

I am SO confused as to what to expect.

I currently had a Comcast HD DVR in one room, and a Comcast SD STB in another.

They currently charge me:
- Digital Starter Package, includes: Standard Cable (limited basic & expanded), on demand, digital converter & remote, if applicable.
($64.99)

- "Preffered"
($18.00)

- HD/DVR Service (includes Hd Technology Fee)
($15.95)

- Digital Additional Outlet Service (Includes Equipment)
($8.00)

TOTAL (plus tax): $114.88

I would like to replace my SD STB with a TiVo Premiere. How much should I expect to save off my existing bill? (assuming I will save something for switching from their device to my own w/cable card regardless of SD vs HD)

I have to admit as a side note- based on the current service I get (which does not include any premium channels), I feel that Comcast is financially raping me- more than any other service provider of any other service to which I subscribe.


----------



## morac

If you keep Comcast's DVR, you'll only save a few dollars.


----------



## cruiserandmax

morac said:


> If you keep Comcast's DVR, you'll only save a few dollars.


It's all almost moot because I just upgraded the bedroom TV from an old tube Trinitron to an HD flat panel- so I 'need' and HD receiver of some kind now in that room. Since I am a TiVo Series 2 LTS I'm figuring a premiere w/$399 LTS might be a better way to go than getting a Comcast HD STB to replace the SD STB...

I dunno...


----------



## LegacyCX

Final update. Got my last bill:

HD Technology Fee 07/01 - 07/31 9.95
Service Discount -9.95
HD/DVR Converter 07/01 - 07/31 1.50
With Cablecard

So all I am paying is $1.50/mo. for the cablecard. No A/o fee, waived the HD Tech fee for 6 months (will remove after 6 months if I'm not using the HD channels as much).


----------



## moonscape

Things have surely changed with cable cards since I got mine years ago.

One of my 3 cards (have two in a Series 3) and 1 in an HD - went bad and I took it to a Comcast office to trade it out. They gave me a new one, and I came home prepared for some complication once I called in to have it activated.

I put it in the unplugged Tivo, and once it boots, write down the numbers I'll need to give Comcast. I call, and while on hold listening to how I should buy some pay-per-view event, the picture comes up. What? I haven't even talked to anyone yet. I scroll through the channels, and it's registered already!

Wow - they've come a long way in my area! Now if we'd only get some more HD channels - that part of the line-up is pathetic in Santa Cruz.


----------



## btwyx

They'll activate the card on your account, so it'll work when you get home. If you have any premium channels you'll need to ring them to pair the card properly. Even if they don't add it to your account, Comcast can activate cards online.


----------



## lpwcomp

I originally intended to start this post with "Unbelievable!", but, sadly, with Comcast any reprehensible behavior is more than believable, it is to be expected.

On June 12, I went to one of the local offices and picked up a CableCARD for my recently acquired Premiere. Since both their rate sheet (I looked at one while waiting for the CSR to get the CableCARD) $0/mo for this ("The first CableCARD in a retail device (e.g., TiVo devices or CableCARD equipped televisions) is free to Comcast customers. If a second CableCARD is needed for the same device (i.e., TiVo Series 3 boxes), the cost is $1.50 per month for the additional card. Again, this ONLY applies to a second CableCARD in the same device."), they shouldn't add anything to my bill. I just looked at my current bill. They immediately added a third "Digital Service" fee. No additional "Customer Owned Equipment Adjustment", a $5 "Change of Service" fee. It is also missing the second -$7.45 "Dae Ccard - Adjustment" they agreed to last month.

All those charges were added to my account in spite of the fact that _*I have yet to actually install the new CableCARD.*_ In fact, I haven't even removed it from the packaging.

How anyone can continue to insist that Comcast is in compliance with the letter of the FCC CableCARD regulations, much less the intent, is beyond me.

One last thing: I called Comcast today to discuss this situation. I don't know why, but I agreed to the robo-survey call. While I was still on hold (at least 30min), I got notified of an incoming call. I switched to it and, you guessed it, it was the survey call. Of course, I switched back - still on hold. I waited another 15min or so and gave up. Will try again either later today or tomorrow.


----------



## ufauxreal

I have a Series 2(I think?) HD Tivo with Lifetime Service. I do not have a cable card installed yet. How difficult is it for a relatively tech-challenged person to install one of these? I see it is now law that they must allow self-installation, but do they? Last time I inquired, about 6 mos. ago, they insisted on sending someone to install it, which I cannot allow.

Thanks.

JB


----------



## lpwcomp

ufauxreal said:


> I have a Series 2(I think?) HD Tivo with Lifetime Service. I do not have a cable card installed yet. How difficult is it for a relatively tech-challenged person to install one of these? I see it is now law that they must allow self-installation, but do they? Last time I inquired, about 6 mos. ago, they insisted on sending someone to install it, which I cannot allow.
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> JB


Since this is on the Comcast CableCARD thread, I will assume that you are on Comcast. FCC regulations require them to allow self-installs of CableCARDS and have since August 8th of last year. The process is not usually as smooth as it should be since Comcast has refused to adequately train their CSRs.

What is the model # of your TiVo? If it is a Series 2, then it isn't HD nor does it support CableCARD. The other consideration is that the original Series 3 TiVo needs two CableCARDs.


----------



## ufauxreal

lpwcomp said:


> Since this is on the Comcast CableCARD thread, I will assume that you are on Comcast. FCC regulations require them to allow self-installs of CableCARDS and have since August 8th of last year. The process is not usually as smooth as it should be since Comcast has refused to adequately train their CSRs.
> 
> What is the model # of your TiVo? If it is a Series 2, then it isn't HD nor does it support CableCARD. The other consideration is that the original Series 3 TiVo needs two CableCARDs.


Sorry, yes, my cable co. is Comcast. Here is my info... it is Series 3, not 2:

TCD652160

SERIES3 HD

I was told I only need one Cable Card (an M card?).
Thanks for your quick reply. I want all the info I can get before I call Comcast.

JB


----------



## lpwcomp

ufauxreal said:


> Sorry, yes, my cable co. is Comcast. Here is my info... it is Series 3, not 2:
> 
> TCD652160
> 
> SERIES3 HD
> 
> I was told I only need one Cable Card (an M card?).
> Thanks for your quick reply. I want all the info I can get before I call Comcast.
> 
> JB


Yes, an 1 m-card. They are supposed to provide an m-card unless you specifically request otherwise.

Bear in mind also that, unless this is the only "box" on you account, they will probably add a "Digital Access" or "Additional Digital Outlet" fee to your account as soon as you get the CableCARD.


----------



## Merle Corey

ufauxreal said:


> How difficult is it for a relatively tech-challenged person to install one of these?


_Installation_ is really easy. Insert Card A into Slot B, as it were.

_Activation_ is potentially painful, but isn't tech-challenging.

If you're lucky, you'll call, read off the number sequences, they'll put them in right the first time, and things will just work. If you're unlucky, there's a lot that can go wrong - they can put in the wrong numbers, they can fail to pair it properly, the card can be faulty. For that matter, the TiVo can be faulty too, but there's not a plague of bad card readers like there are bad power supply capacitors.

My first card installation involved five calls and two cards; apparently I was on the luckier end of the spectrum. I'll be embarking on my second installation in a few weeks. There's absolutely nothing I can take from my previous experience and say "Well, at least now I know ___ for next time," except for maybe planning to do it on a day off so I can hit the Comcast office as many times as needed.

Good luck!


----------



## ufauxreal

lpwcomp said:


> Yes, an 1 m-card. They are supposed to provide an m-card unless you specifically request otherwise.
> 
> Bear in mind also that, unless this is the only "box" on you account, they will probably add a "Digital Access" or "Additional Digital Outlet" fee to your account as soon as you get the CableCARD.


This is the only 'box', hooked up to the only TV in the house. I do have a cable box they sent me which I have never used, which I will happily return to them.



> Installation is really easy. Insert Card A into Slot B, as it were.
> 
> Activation is potentially painful, but isn't tech-challenging.
> 
> If you're lucky, you'll call, read off the number sequences, they'll put them in right the first time, and things will just work. If you're unlucky, there's a lot that can go wrong - they can put in the wrong numbers, they can fail to pair it properly, the card can be faulty. For that matter, the TiVo can be faulty too, but there's not a plague of bad card readers like there are bad power supply capacitors.
> 
> My first card installation involved five calls and two cards; apparently I was on the luckier end of the spectrum. I'll be embarking on my second installation in a few weeks. There's absolutely nothing I can take from my previous experience and say "Well, at least now I know ___ for next time," except for maybe planning to do it on a day off so I can hit the Comcast office as many times as needed.
> 
> Good luck!


BIG SIGH... With my luck.... oh well, nothing ventured, nothing gained. I will call them tomorrow and see if they will let me self install. Will they give me a specific phone number to call to activate the card?

Thanks so much to both of you for your replies.

JB


----------



## lpwcomp

ufauxreal said:


> This is the only 'box', hooked up to the only TV in the house. I do have a cable box they sent me which I have never used, which I will happily return to them.


When you go to the local office to get the CableCARD, take the box with you. Insist on a receipt and tell them you want "Customer Owned Equipment" credit added to your account.



ufauxreal said:


> BIG SIGH... With my luck.... oh well, nothing ventured, nothing gained. I will call them tomorrow and see if they will let me self install. Will they give me a specific phone number to call to activate the card?


When I picked up my latest CableCARD, they gave me a list of phone numbers, one of which was for CableCARDs. Of course, I promptly lost it. Hopefully, when I get around to installing it, if I ever do, the # that appears on the screen will work.


----------



## Merle Corey

ufauxreal said:


> Will they give me a specific phone number to call to activate the card?





lpwcomp said:


> When I picked up my latest CableCARD, they gave me a list of phone numbers, one of which was for CableCARDs. Of course, I promptly lost it. Hopefully, when I get around to installing it, if I ever do, the # that appears on the screen will work.


The official Comcast CableCARD number is 877-405-2298. It's not a 24x7 number; I don't recall the exact times, but I think they open around 9am Eastern and close some time after 10pm.


----------



## slowbiscuit

I have done two pairings in the last 6 months via that number and both times it went perfectly, first try, including premium channels. One was an SD HD Homerun Prime and the other was a Premiere. Getting ready to move one of the cards into an Elite and don't expect an issue.

Comcast is way better than it used to be for card pairing. Billing on the other hand is a whole nother nightmare, and (sometimes) a scam, but the FCC doesn't care.


----------



## jadziedzic

Don't let all the "Five years ago I tried to get a CableCARD to work with my TiVo and it was a nightmare!" stories scare you away. My three experiences with CableCARDs and Comcast spanning five+ years were for the most part not a big deal.

My most recent experience (a few months ago) with a self-install for a TiVo Premiere started with a trip to the local Comcast office to pick up a CableCARD. They handed me a folder with the card and a set of instructions, part of which were specific to TiVo. I inserted the card in my new TiVo (which took a bit more force than I expected), called the Comcast number, gave them the three sets of numbers shown on the TiVo CableCARD screen, and within a few minutes things were up and running.

Yes, the process isn't perfect, but it's come a long way from the days of TiVo #1 where the installer spent 30+ minutes on site trying to get through to the activation center.


----------



## Merle Corey

slowbiscuit said:


> I have done two pairings in the last 6 months via that number and both times it went perfectly, first try, including premium channels.





jadziedzic said:


> Don't let all the "Five years ago I tried to get a CableCARD to work with my TiVo and it was a nightmare!" stories scare you away. My three experiences with CableCARDs and Comcast spanning five+ years were for the most part not a big deal.


It's definitely a YMMV experience. To quote myself from six weeks ago:



Merle Corey said:


> Call #4, the tech read over the history, made a token effort at validating it, then suggested something was probably wrong with the card. He offered to have a truck roll, but the local office is really close - I went and swapped cards.
> 
> Plugged in the new card, prepped the numbers, and made call #5. Immediate validation, everything was working within 10 minutes. If this had happened the first time, I'd have been blissfully ignorant and thinking that such a painless process shouldn't inspire a 280+ page thread.


----------



## billbillw

I finally signed up for service last week. Signed up online with self install option (only $10) since already owned modem and planned to pickup cable cards from local office. House was already wired and connected. 

Modem install was not tough, except online activation didn't work (surprise) and I had to make two calls to Comcast (1st one was disconnected after waiting for more than 20min). Had internet working Tuesday night. Had to wait for 'self install' kit to arrive on Thursday. Connected non-hd digital box. Did online activation. It went through, but surprise, channels didn't work. Didn't bother to call comcast because I planned on picking up cable card and giving them the POS non-hd box back anyway. Saturday morning, went to local office. Was worried about having to wait for a long time. Surprise (a good one this time). I was one of only 2 customers and didn't have to wait at all. Service rep said something about a note on my account to drop a new line or something and I said no, no need. She said that was why the cable box didn't work. She cleared that, took my non-HD box, grabbed a Motorola M-card, scanned it with a scanner (should help prevent errors eh?) and said the card was in the system and should work when I get home (of course, it didn't) and sent me on my way. In and out in less than 10 minutes. 

Got home, installed card, went through guided setup, download channel list, etc, but channels were blacked out. However, a fairly quick call to the cable card activation line and things were all good. Took about an extra 15-20 minutes on the phone, much of which was waiting for my Tivo to reboot again (at the suggestion of the support rep). I won't know what type of billing snafus to expect, but with only one device for now, I wouldn't expect any problems, yet... once I get all 3 devices, I expect I'll be calling billing to make sure my discounts, etc. are applied.

So, 1 down, 3 to go (1 for TivoHD and 2 for my Series 3 OLED). I did the Premiere 1st. 
Next week after we get fully moved in, I'll get another M-car for the TivoHD. Hopefully, it goes as smooth as this one. I won't be using the S3OLED until I complete my basement home theater, which could be a month or more down the road. That should be fun, having to activate two cards at once.


----------



## rob_gendreau

Comcast couldn't verify that I'd ever had cable service at my home (I think they bought out another provider here (Oakland, CA) and my service was LONG ago). So they need to come out to do the outside wiring.

That being the case, should I request they install the cablecards in the two TiVos I'm getting so that they can do it at the same time? is cablecard installation free?

Normally I'd do it myself, but I figure if an installer has to come out anyway....

Rob


----------



## lpwcomp

rob_gendreau said:


> Comcast couldn't verify that I'd ever had cable service at my home (I think they bought out another provider here (Oakland, CA) and my service was LONG ago). So they need to come out to do the outside wiring.
> 
> That being the case, should I request they install the cablecards in the two TiVos I'm getting so that they can do it at the same time? is cablecard installation free?
> 
> Normally I'd do it myself, but I figure if an installer has to come out anyway....
> 
> Rob


I doubt that would work. As difficult as it may be to believe, the people physically installing the cable probably know even less about CableCARDs than the idiot they normally send out. Plus, Comcast is unlikely to forgo an opportunity to lay an additional charge on you.


----------



## sandybeaches

lpwcomp said:


> I doubt that would work. As difficult as it may be to believe, the people physically installing the cable probably know even less about CableCARDs than the idiot they normally send out. Plus, Comcast is unlikely to forgo an opportunity to lay an additional charge on you.


That's been my experience as well. The CC installation usually requires several phone calls by the tech to a number where someone tells them (sometimes erroneously) what to do.


----------



## rob_gendreau

So I call Tivo, and the very helpful staff tells me that they (Comcast) shouldn't charge me $8.75 for a second "HD Service" fee. There's a $10 fee for HD Service as an add-on to the package, but the second one was for another "TV" and was for "HD channels" and program guide, on demand, etc. But elsewhere in the cablecard info Comcast says if you go that way you only get "one way" cable and no interactive features.

So I was puzzled. If the fee is just to get the HD SERVICE it should be one time; the service is the service is the service; it's passive. I could see why they'd charge a second fee for INTERACTIVE stuff, since that means a load on their stuff; kinda like internet service. But they explicitly say it's only one way.

So I dunno whether I'm gonna have to pay that $8.75 or not. Any successful arguments I could use when I call back?


----------



## lpwcomp

rob_gendreau said:


> So I call Tivo, and the very helpful staff tells me that they (Comcast) shouldn't charge me $8.75 for a second "HD Service" fee. There's a $10 fee for HD Service as an add-on to the package, but the second one was for another "TV" and was for "HD channels" and program guide, on demand, etc. But elsewhere in the cablecard info Comcast says if you go that way you only get "one way" cable and no interactive features.
> 
> So I was puzzled. If the fee is just to get the HD SERVICE it should be one time; the service is the service is the service; it's passive. I could see why they'd charge a second fee for INTERACTIVE stuff, since that means a load on their stuff; kinda like internet service. But they explicitly say it's only one way.
> 
> So I dunno whether I'm gonna have to pay that $8.75 or not. Any successful arguments I could use when I call back?


Personally, unless you have some of their HD equipment, I don't think they should be charging the fee at all. But it _*is*_ a monthly fee. This is yet another case of Comcast playing fast and loose with the rules and trying to get away with charging what ever they can.

If you look at their rate card, they have a rate for the package, the package includes HD channels, it says you may need equipment to receive the HD channels (which you have with your Tivo 3s and/or 4s). There is nothing on the package fee page that indicates you have to pay an additional fee to receive the HD channels.


----------



## rob_gendreau

So...here's what Comcast emailed me in regards to the question of what fees there were:



> If you choose to use a CableCARD device instead of
> using a Comcast digital converter, you will typically only be able to
> receive one way digital cable channels and will not be able to receive
> On Demand, pay-per-view and the interactive programming guide.
> 
> Rob, please be advised that CableCARD ready devices can be purchased at
> retail stores, but the CableCARD, which is provided by Comcast, is
> necessary to activate the video service is available through Comcast.
> The CableCARD can be provided as part of a professional installation or
> self-installation.
> 
> The first CableCARD in a retail device (e.g., TiVo devices or CableCARD
> equipped televisions) is free to Comcast customers. If a second
> CableCARD is needed for the same device (i.e., TiVo Series 3 boxes), the
> cost is $2.50 for the additional card. Again, this ONLY applies to a
> second CableCARD in the same device.
> 
> In order to receive the HD service, subscribers must have an HDTV
> television set, an "HDTV Ready" television set or an "HDTV Compatible"
> television set. Aside from that an HD capable box is needed to decode
> the HDTV signal.
> 
> Additional Fee to receive HD service is HD technology Fee around $8.95.
> This charge is for the whole house, regardless of the number of outlets.
> This charge ensures that every outlet in your home with an HDTV and
> Comcast HD equipment receives all the HD channels associated with your
> package.


So I shouldn't be charged an additional $8.75.

Rob


----------



## lpwcomp

> Additional Fee to receive HD service is HD technology Fee around $8.95.
> This charge is for the whole house, regardless of the number of outlets.
> This charge ensures that every outlet in your home with an HDTV and
> Comcast HD equipment receives all the HD channels associated with your
> package.


This paragraph is a load of bull.


----------



## HazelW

lpwcomp said:


> This paragraph is a load of bull.


Why? It says with Comcast HD equipment.


----------



## lpwcomp

HazelW said:


> Why? It says with Comcast HD equipment.


Still bull. The HD content goes to every outlet. They are charging you over and above the cost of the equipment rental for nothing.


----------



## tulipox

Can you buy your own cable card instead of paying whatever fee Comcast chooses to charge you? Looks like they can be purchased for $15 on Ebay.


----------



## drhankz

tulipox said:


> Can you buy your own cable card instead of paying whatever fee Comcast chooses to charge you? Looks like they can be purchased for $15 on Ebay.


*NO BECAUSE* you they need to Authorize it and that will *cost you*


----------



## danjw1

rob_gendreau said:


> SAdditional Fee to receive HD service is HD technology Fee around $8.95. This charge is for the whole house, regardless of the number of outlets. This charge ensures that every outlet in your home with an HDTV and Comcast HD equipment receives all the HD channels associated
> with your package.


I have been told that the "HD Technology Fee" is for their HD settop box. So you shouldn't be paying that. You should get a credit for using your own equipment. You do have to pay a fee for each additional CableCard after the first. I suggest the chat rather then calling them, they seem to know what they are doing. You can check what your Customer Owned Equipment credit should be here.


----------



## lpwcomp

danjw1 said:


> I have been told that the "HD Technology Fee" is for their HD settop box. So you shouldn't be paying that. You should get a credit for using your own equipment. You do have to pay a fee for each additional CableCard after the first. I suggest the chat rather then calling them, they seem to know what they are doing. You can check what your Customer Owned Equipment credit should be here.


At least according to their website, the only time you should have to pay a fee explicitly for additional CableCARDs is if it is the second card _*in the same device.*_ They will charge you an "additional digital outlet fee" for each fully capable digital STB past the first one, which includes a TiVo.

Be prepared to fight them on this. Most of their CSRs, both chat and call center, are clueless. And their system treats CableCARDs as STBs.


----------



## morac

lpwcomp said:


> At least according to their website, the only time you should have to pay a fee explicitly for additional CableCARDs is if it is the second card in the same device. They *may* charge you an "additional digital outlet fee" for each fully capable digital STB past the first one, which includes a TiVo.
> 
> Be prepared to fight them on this. Most of their CSRs, both chat and call center, are clueless. And their system treats CableCARDs as STBs.


Fixed that for you. There are a number of people, myself included who pay no additional outlet fees with multiple cards.


----------



## rob_gendreau

I wish I had talked to the person who talked to you.

In several conversations with comcast, I have been repeatedly told that the HD Tech fee is for the service, not the equipment. I have not been successful in getting that changed, since I've never been able to find anything in writing saying otherwise. They do seem to goof up billing, and I wouldn't be surprised if those that aren't paying it should be...

I am having trouble even getting the $2.50 credit. They referred me to their "local" office, even though their calculator online for my zip says I get it. And they charge me $1.10 for the second card in different machine, free for the first one. The language I see on the web site is open to different interpretations, and it really sounds like the people I contact I just skimming the web site themselves.

Aren't these guys required to have a written statement of fees and charges? I don't have a contract, so it can all be oral, but what a lame way to run a business.


----------



## morac

I'll also mention that for awhile Comcast was waiving the HD Tech fee if you had their triple play package. I don't know if that's the case anymore since I no longer have their phone service.


----------



## danjw1

morac said:


> I'll also mention that for awhile Comcast was waiving the HD Tech fee if you had their triple play package. I don't know if that's the case anymore since I no longer have their phone service.


I do not pay a HD Technology fee and I have never had triple play. Just TV and Internet.


----------



## CraigK

I only have TV (w/two Tivo CableCARDS) and don't pay an HD Technology fee.

Comcast billing is like a box of chocolates.


----------



## a68oliver

rob_gendreau said:


> Aren't these guys required to have a written statement of fees and charges?


Yes they are. I get one in the mail at least once a year with my bill. If you can't find one, go into their office and ask for one.


----------



## pdhenry

The HD Technology fee is there on the printed tariff, just as you'd expect. No hint of what it's for or who is supposed to be charged the fee, though.


----------



## danjw1

If you think you have fees you shouldn't be paying send a note from the link at the bottom of this page. It has been the most effective way to deal with issues that I have found.


----------



## slowbiscuit

Been there, done that, got nowhere with Exec Relations on the bogus A/O fees for cards, even when I could show that only some areas get hit with those. You'll likely find the same for the equally bogus HD Tech fee in those areas where it's charged.

Bottom line is their card billing is wildly inconsistent and they really don't care, nor does the FCC.


----------



## billbillw

Been through 2 billing cycles now and I think I made out on the lucky side. They automatically added $2.50 equipment credit for each of my two Tivos, and there is no AO or HD fees. However, they are charging me $1.50 for each of my cable cards which should be free. At this point, I am not going to complain. We will see what happens when I add my 3rd Tivo soon. It is an S3 OLED, so it will need two more cards. I'm hoping that doesn't trigger the AO fees.


----------



## slowbiscuit

Yep, you won the card lotto here in the ATL. Well, at least until you add the S3 then I guarantee you will have AO's.


----------



## Finalrinse

I live in Brownstown Michigan using Comcast from Taylor. I have two TiVo's with an M-card in each one. I just ordered a new Premier 4 and I will have it this Wednesday. I plan on disabling one of my TiVo's and transferring the cable card to my new Premier. Does anyone know if I can just call to pair/activate the card in my new TiVo or do they have to do a truck roll in my Taylor Michigan area?


----------



## chiguy50

Finalrinse said:


> I live in Brownstown Michigan using Comcast from Taylor. I have two TiVo's with an M-card in each one. I just ordered a new Premier 4 and I will have it this Wednesday. I plan on disabling one of my TiVo's and transferring the cable card to my new Premier. Does anyone know if I can just call to pair/activate the card in my new TiVo or do they have to do a truck roll in my Taylor Michigan area?


It's Comcast, so YMMVW (your mileage may vary wildly).

In principle, you should be able to transfer the CC to your new box and receive all your authorized non-subscription channels without re-pairing the card. However, the card must be paired to the specific box in order to receive subscription channels as well as VOD services. Again, in principle, you should be able to get the card re-paired with a simple telephone call to Comcast, but it's been a crapshoot for many of us.

Also, be aware that Comcast's CC fees have been all over the map, even within a given service area. I had two S3HD's that I swapped out for two Premieres earlier this year. When I had trouble getting one of my CC's re-paired (the other one was re-paired correctly), it took a truck roll and central office intervention to get the issue untangled. In the process, they changed my billing structure and now, instead of paying $1.50 for two CC's, I'm being billed $9.95 for "digital service." I'm working on getting this deceptive (and probably illegal) billing corrected, but know that you may be subjected to similar tactics if you are not already being soaked. (FCC cablecard rules state specifically "Your cable operator may charge you to lease a CableCARD or tuning adapter, but *may not charge you an additional service fee for using your own digital-cable-ready television or set-top box*. ")


----------



## morac

chiguy50 said:


> I'm working on getting this deceptive (and probably illegal) billing corrected, but know that you may be subjected to similar tactics if you are not already being soaked. (FCC cablecard rules state specifically "Your cable operator may charge you to lease a CableCARD or tuning adapter, but *may not charge you an additional service fee for using your own digital-cable-ready television or set-top box*. ")


It's been stated before, but Comcast does have some wiggle room with this law because of the wording. It says they may not charge an *additional* service fee for using your equipment, which technically they aren't doing. The fee applies to "everyone" (*), including users of rented equipment, so technically it's not an additional fee applied to users for using their own equipment. Without clarification from the FCC on this, I feel Comcast can continue to interpret the law that way.

(*) - I put everyone in quotes since Comcast applies their twisted logic to some people and not others. The do apply that logic to all users of rented boxes/DVRs though, which is the underlying argument.


----------



## lpwcomp

morac said:


> It's been stated before, but Comcast does have some wiggle room with this law because of the wording. It says they may not charge an *additional* service fee for using your equipment, which technically they aren't doing. The fee applies to "everyone" (*), including users of rented equipment, so technically it's not an additional fee applied to users for using their own equipment. Without clarification from the FCC on this, I feel Comcast can continue to interpret the law that way.
> 
> (*) - I put everyone in quotes since Comcast applies their twisted logic to some people and not others. The do apply that logic to all users of rented boxes/DVRs though, which is the underlying argument.


Yes, the phrasing of the regulation does give them _*some*_ "wiggle room", but I still think they are in violation in a number of ways, amongst which are:


At least here in the ATL, they added the ADO charge to my account _*the day I picked up the CableCARD*_ even though I waited for at least a month to install and activate it.
It is nowhere near obvious that you will incur this charge for using a CableCARD, thus not making it clear what the true monthly cost is.
IMHO, they are deliberately understating their equipment costs, thus reducing the amount of the "user owned equipment credit".
They do not automatically give even the reduced credit. You must explicitly request it.

One of the problems here is that their accounting system does not distinguish between one of their boxes and a CableCARD. Since it does distinguish between a full cable box and a DTA, there is no logical explanation for this except as deliberate obfuscation.


----------



## chiguy50

morac said:


> It's been stated before, but Comcast does have some wiggle room with this law because of the wording. It says they may not charge an *additional* service fee for using your equipment, which technically they aren't doing. The fee applies to "everyone" (*), including users of rented equipment, so technically it's not an additional fee applied to users for using their own equipment. Without clarification from the FCC on this, I feel Comcast can continue to interpret the law that way.
> 
> (*) - I put everyone in quotes since Comcast applies their twisted logic to some people and not others. The do apply that logic to all users of rented boxes/DVRs though, which is the underlying argument.


I agree with you to the degree that laws and regulations can be interpreted and applied in a number of different ways, but the wording and intent of the FCC rules (which, not incidentally, were vetted with the Telco's prior to publishing) are crystal clear: In order to promote the development of CableCARD-enabled equipment, Comcast is prohibited from imposing fees designed to inhibit or discourage or otherwise penalize its customers who wish to use their own third-party navigation device in lieu of Comcast's proprietary equipment. By billing me as if I were renting a Comcast digital converter box when I have elected not to do so, that is precisely what they are doing. And the duplicity is evident in the billing methodology. They removed the line items for the two CC's from my bill (as if I did not have this Comcast equipment in my possession) and substituted the line item "Digital Service" @ $9.95 per month. Clearly, this is an attempt to circumvent the rules and, as you put it, claim that they are not imposing an "additional" fee since there is no fee being assessed for the CC.

I think it is beyond dispute that billing customers who are using TiVo in lieu of a Comcast STB as if they were renting Comcast equipment is a violation of the FCC rules; after all, if one has to pay the same fee to Comcast for their DVR or STB whether or not it is being used, how does the average customer justify purchasing his own equipment? Whether the craven FCC will react against the well-heeled interests of the Telco's is an entirely different question, and not one I would like to wager money on. But I am a pretty tenacious and reasonably well-informed consumer and intend to pursue the case until an equitable solution is reached.


----------



## morac

lpwcomp said:


> One of the problems here is that their accounting system does not distinguish between one of their boxes and a CableCARD. Since it does distinguish between a full cable box and a DTA, there is no logical explanation for this except as deliberate obfuscation.


That might have been the case originally, but I'm pretty certain their billing system now does know the difference between a CableCARD and a cable box. The reason I say so is that about 3 years ago, my bill shot up by about $30 and my bill showed 4 cable box rentals. When I called to complain I was told the billing system, got screwed up and changed my 3 cableCARDs to cable boxes (I do rent one box). They corrected this. The same thing had happened when I first signed up for cableCARDs about 6 years ago. That was back when the box rental fee was about $10 instead of the $3 it is now though.


----------



## lpwcomp

morac said:


> That might have been the case originally, but I'm pretty certain their billing system now does know the difference between a CableCARD and a cable box. The reason I say so is that about 3 years ago, my bill shot up by about $30 and my bill showed 4 cable box rentals. When I called to complain I was told the billing system, got screwed up and changed my 3 cableCARDs to cable boxes (I do rent one box). They corrected this. The same thing had happened when I first signed up for cableCARDs about 6 years ago. That was back when the box rental fee was about $10 instead of the $3 it is now though.


Since I got my latest CableCARD in June of this year, it has definitely not been fixed everywhere.

When I go to the self-activation page, there are two "Digital Terminal Adapters" and 4 "Digital Set Top Boxes" listed. In reality, I have two DTAs (only one of which was ever activated and neither is currently in service), 1 SD set top box and 3 CableCARDS.

The 1 one actual "Set Top Box" I have is further identified as "MOTO model MSCC9060". The three CableCARDs are identified as "DEFAULT model STB".


----------



## Sylvia Caras

The local office says $1.50/month is the "TiVo charge". There is no such listing on the July 2012 Services & Pricing information which says first card free, $1.50 for add'l card in same device. So I wrote to the link suggested in this thread and got a wonderful robo-response suggesting I phone retention. Which I will do when my current six months package deal expires.

"I apologize for the many difficulties that you have experienced regarding you being charged $1.50 for your Tivo card and you will like to be credited each month of
the $1.50, I can definitely understand your frustration, I would be frustrated too. You have reached the right person and I can assure you that I am more than dedicated with assiting you.

" ... we here at Comcast have a Retention department where we can
assist you with discounts and pricing. You can call us here at 1-800
Comcast so that we can see if we are able to lower your price for the
Tivo card."


----------



## slowbiscuit

LOL, this thread is one long circle of frustration over Comcast billing now. I'm glad it's just that and not the fiasco that card activations used to be, but it's still sad.


----------



## Finalrinse

Finalrinse said:


> I live in Brownstown Michigan using Comcast from Taylor. I have two TiVo's with an M-card in each one. I just ordered a new Premier 4 and I will have it this Wednesday. I plan on disabling one of my TiVo's and transferring the cable card to my new Premier. Does anyone know if I can just call to pair/activate the card in my new TiVo or do they have to do a truck roll in my Taylor Michigan area?


A call did it, no need for a truck roll in S.E. Michigan.


----------



## danjw1

Finalrinse said:


> I live in Brownstown Michigan using Comcast from Taylor. I have two TiVo's with an M-card in each one. I just ordered a new Premier 4 and I will have it this Wednesday. I plan on disabling one of my TiVo's and transferring the cable card to my new Premier. Does anyone know if I can just call to pair/activate the card in my new TiVo or do they have to do a truck roll in my Taylor Michigan area?


Last I knew that required them to "remove the CableCard from the inventory". Which took second tier support. But I haven't seen that in this thread for a while, so there maybe a work around now.


----------



## billbillw

Finally got my Series 3 OLED up and running with cable cards yesterday. Overall, pretty easy, but I finally had to deal with a legitimately bad card. Picked up two cards on Tuesday and installed them. One would pair, but the other wouldn't pair no matter what they tried. Went back the next day and swapped the bad card out. The new card activated/paired perfectly. So through 3 Tivo units, 1 out of 5 cards was bad. Overall, I think the folks in the Cable Card activation center seem to have this process all worked out now because it was really quite easy. I recommend getting the cards from the local office and doing self install. Just make sure to call the cable card activation line, not the general Comcast helpline.

For reference, that number is 877-405-2298

Now I just have to wait and see what my next bill has on it.


----------



## Toddler

I am about to pull my hair out. Last week, one of my TiVos suddenly stopped tuning any channels at all. Comcast sent a hit to the box, said it responded, told me to wait 45 minutes and call back if needed. Needless to say, nothing changed. They end up scheduling an appointment for this Friday and said the CableCard must be bad. To try and speed things up, today I exchanged the CableCard, got home and called for activation, and I get the same thing. They say everything looks good on their end, but I get no channels.

When I check signal strength, it is zero. But the cable is connected, as evidenced by their ability to pair and hit the CableCard. I see the card receiving messages. But the TiVo can't find any signal.

Is this a TiVo issue? Could the tuner die while all other functionality is preserved?


----------



## unitron

Toddler said:


> I am about to pull my hair out. Last week, one of my TiVos suddenly stopped tuning any channels at all. Comcast sent a hit to the box, said it responded, told me to wait 45 minutes and call back if needed. Needless to say, nothing changed. They end up scheduling an appointment for this Friday and said the CableCard must be bad. To try and speed things up, today I exchanged the CableCard, got home and called for activation, and I get the same thing. They say everything looks good on their end, but I get no channels.
> 
> When I check signal strength, it is zero. But the cable is connected, as evidenced by their ability to pair and hit the CableCard. I see the card receiving messages. But the TiVo can't find any signal.
> 
> Is this a TiVo issue? Could the tuner die while all other functionality is preserved?


A power supply problem can cause all sorts of strange symptoms and S2s and S3s are at risk for "capacitor plague".


----------



## Toddler

For the first time in my life, it was actually an issue with the wiring--the connector on the run from the wiring closet is wonky (shoddy install work I've been putting off having redone). Glad I did the work to track it down before Comcast got here or I'd be paying them for a service call.


----------



## DavidTigerFan

I still can't believe that I pay $135 a month to get basic, "plus", HD, and a discounted HBO at $10 a month. I only have 3 tvs in the house too.


----------



## unitron

DavidTigerFan said:


> I still can't believe that I pay $135 a month to get basic, "plus", HD, and a discounted HBO at $10 a month. I only have 3 tvs in the house too.


If they are your only choice for cable in your neighborhood, I find it very believeable.

It's called milking a monopoly for all you can get.


----------



## billbillw

slowbiscuit said:


> Yep, you won the card lotto here in the ATL. Well, at least until you add the S3 then I guarantee you will have AO's.


Well, I must really be lucky. I added my S3 OLED last month (my 3rd box on the account) and I just saw my bill for the month. Still no AO fees or HD Tech fees. Just 4x $1.50 in fees for the cards and a credit of 3x $2.50 for the owned equipment. I guess I could complain because I'm paying $4.50 more than I should since 3 of the cards should be free, but I can live with that vs the chance of having AO fees.


----------



## chiguy50

billbillw said:


> Well, I must really be lucky. I added my S3 OLED last month (my 3rd box on the account) and I just saw my bill for the month. Still no AO fees or HD Tech fees. Just 4x $1.50 in fees for the cards and a credit of 3x $2.50 for the owned equipment. I guess I could complain because I'm paying $4.50 more than I should since 3 of the cards should be free, but I can live with that vs the chance of having AO fees.


I agree that you have lucked out (so far) in the Comcast billing roulette. Congratulations! But be aware that your charges could change at any time. If I remember your set-up correctly (Premiere + S3HD + S3-OLED), you should eventually see two AO (or "Digital Service") charges of $9.95 each, one $1.50 charge for the second CC in the OLED, minus three Customer-Owned Equipment credits of $2.50 each, for a total of $13.90 p.m. at current rates (plus fees and taxes).

BTW, only the first card in the first device is supposed to be free, so in principal you should be billed for three cards, not one as you stated.

I took my complaint (see my post #8579 above) to Comcast's Customer Operations office here in Atlanta, but their rep claims that they have justified the imposition of the "additional outlet" digital service fee with the FCC in response to a customer complaint (possibly *slowbiscuit*'s). Although the line item on my bill reads "Digital Service," I was told that the fee code on the account actually reads "digital service with CableCARD" and this fee is in lieu of a specific CableCARD charge. In other words, there is no charge for the cards, but only for the use of any cards on additional outlets beyond the principal outlet. And, in fact, my bill no longer makes any mention of CableCARDs.

I urged the rep to inform his marketing and billing departments of this fee structure and to ensure that the rate card accurately reflects the charges for CableCARDs in additional devices. Currently there is no mention on the published rate cards (including the newest one effective Oct 1, 2012) or on the Comcast website. And the billing dept. CSR's are completely at sea on the issue.

If it's any consolation, even if you wind up paying $13.90 for the four CC's, that's still only about $3.50 per card, or within the FCC's stated guidelines. Of course, if you had four or more TiVo DVR's, the per unit rate would no longer be as reasonable. And I'm still galled that (1) the billing is duplicitous and (2) the actual charges are not published and usually not even reliably quoted by the billing dept. CSR's.

I intend to write a letter to TiVo's CEO to alert him to the way Comcast is trying to circumvent the FCC rules in order to dissuade or penalize their customers who prefer not to rent Comcast's navigation devices. If the FCC won't respond to the concerns of individual customers, perhaps they will be more attentive to a complaint from the retail CableCARD device industry.

*Billbillw*, I would be curious to know what your zip code is and to learn whether other customers in your zip code are being charged the same as you.


----------



## lpwcomp

chiguy50 said:


> BTW, only the first card in the first device is supposed to be free, so in principal you should be billed for three cards, not one as you stated.


Go read it again. You should only be billed for the second card in the _*same*_ device.


----------



## chiguy50

lpwcomp said:


> Go read it again. You should only be billed for the second card in the _*same*_ device.


See, you're making my point for me regarding the duplicitous and (probably intentionally) opaque rate scheme. The published rate card only addresses the situation where more than one CableCARD is being used in a single device, in which case the first card is free and the second card in the same device is billed at $1.50. It does not list the charge for additional card(s) on the same account but in additional devices.

The assumption (and the billing practice at least on my account up until June of this year) was that, since no other billing structure is stated, additional cards in additional devices would be billed at the same rate as the additional card in the original device, i.e., $1.50. By not specifying the applicable CableCARD rates for customers with more than one device on their account, Comcast is, in my opinion, in clear violation of the FCC rules with their $9.95 charge per card.


----------



## lpwcomp

chiguy50 said:


> See, you're making my point for me regarding the duplicitous and (probably intentionally) opaque rate scheme. The published rate card only addresses the situation where more than one CableCARD is being used in a single device, in which case the first card is free and the second card in the same device is billed at $1.50. It does not list the charge for additional card(s) on the same account but in additional devices.
> 
> The assumption (and the billing practice at least on my account up until June of this year) was that, since no other billing structure is stated, additional cards in additional devices would be billed at the same rate as the additional card in the original device, i.e., $1.50. By not specifying the applicable CableCARD rates for customers with more than one device on their account, Comcast is, in my opinion, in clear violation of the FCC rules with their $9.95 charge per card.


This is from the Comcast website (emphasis *theirs*):


> *How much will I be charged to use a CableCARD?
> *
> The first CableCARD in a retail device (e.g., TiVo devices or CableCARD equipped televisions) is free to Comcast customers. If a second CableCARD is needed for the *same device* (i.e., TiVo Series 3 boxes), the cost is *$1.50* per month for the additional card. Again, this ONLY applies to a second CableCARD in the *same* device.


The problem is that their billing system is so screwed up that what an individual user ends up getting charged varies not only from locale to locale but from CSR to CSR and is probably influenced by the phase of the moon.

IMHO, they are in gross violation of at least the intent of the FCC regulations since they are far from transparent and totally inconsistent in their CableCARD charges. The last time I got a CableCARD, they added an ADO charge to my bill the day I picked it up, in spite of the fact that I waited more than a month to actually install and activate it. In addition, you have to explicitly request the "customer owned equipment credit" whereas it should be automatic. Getting the FCC to actually do something about it is another matter entirely. They don't care.


----------



## chiguy50

lpwcomp said:


> The problem is that their billing system is so screwed up that what an individual user ends up getting charged varies not only from locale to locale but from CSR to CSR and is probably influenced by the phase of the moon.
> 
> IMHO, they are in gross violation of at least the intent of the FCC regulations since they are far from transparent and totally inconsistent in their CableCARD charges. The last time I got a CableCARD, they added an ADO charge to my bill the day I picked it up, in spite of the fact that I waited more than a month to actually install and activate it. In addition, you have to explicitly request the "customer owned equipment credit" whereas it should be automatic. Getting the FCC to actually do something about it is another matter entirely. They don't care.


Again, I must emphatically agree with you, except for your statement that the FCC does not care. They cared enough to push through last year's new CableCARD rules, which as I understand it took considerable negotiation with all the parties concerned, including the TelCo's. But they are not a consumer agency in any real sense of the word, which is why I want to press TiVo and their industry consortium to bring a case.


----------



## slowbiscuit

lpwcomp summarizes the problem in a nutshell - we all know that Comcast is, at the least, violating the spirit of the FCC card billing rules. But the FCC doesn't care - interestingly enough, I called the FCC about it using the phone number they posted on some Cablecard notice from last year, and the guy at the office I talked to had no idea what they were supposed to do when a citizen called, even though I used the number they gave.

He called back the next day and wanted more information but had nothing specific to say about Comcast or card billing in general, just to file a complaint and they'd take a look at it IF they got enough of them to care. So I did, and I asked others here to do so, and it went nowhere - I never heard from them at all, just Comcast's letter to me and them with the lame excuse about how A/O's were fully justified under the new rules.

Bottom line it is as chiguy said, the consumers don't mean squat as usual - only BigCo's and their money/influence.


----------



## chiguy50

slowbiscuit said:


> Bottom line it is as chiguy said, the consumers don't mean squat as usual - only BigCo's and their money/influence.


Yeah, well, that's the nature of our corporate plutocracy; but until there's a seismic shift in our political power structure, Realpolitik dictates that we work within the system if we want positive results.

That's why I hope others will follow my lead in writing about the Comcast fees to TiVo, a corporation which, together with their brethren in the video navigation device industry, has a vested interest in preventing the TelCo's from imposing onerous fees on CableCARD users. They had a seat at the table when the FCC was drafting the current rules and their bottom line stands to be negatively impacted by Comcast's circumventing of those rules. Here's the address:

Tom Rogers
CEO/President, TiVo
2160 Gold Street
P.O. Box 2160
Alviso, CA USA 95002


----------



## billbillw

After reading the last few posts, I just wanted to mention that I never had to request the customer owned credit. It showed up automatically for each and every one of my 3 devices. Like I said, I'm just not going to complain. 

Also, for those who were asking, I'm out in west cobb (30127), but I picked up my cable cards from the Dallas (Paulding) office.


----------



## Gene Plantz

Just an FYI:
I called the Comcast Cablecard number today to PAIR my card with a Tivo. Other than the wait/hold to talk to a person (10 mins), it was completely painless and took 5 minutes. The person knew the process and it worked the first time. A vast improvement over past experiences (going back many years).


----------



## Corran Horn

Gene Plantz said:


> Just an FYI:
> I called the Comcast Cablecard number today to PAIR my card with a Tivo. Other than the wait/hold to talk to a person (10 mins), it was completely painless and took 5 minutes. The person knew the process and it worked the first time. A vast improvement over past experiences (going back many years).


I've had the same experience recently. Far different than the last time I had to do it ~6 years ago.


----------



## buscuitboy

I have had fairly good success recently with pairing Comcast cable cards to my TiVos (Premiere and S3). However, due to the cable card charges Comcast pulls, I'm possibly looking at some alternatives. Specifically the cable card compatible products by Ceton and SiliconDust. 

Since these are probably not as popular products as TiVos (and I'm thinking could potentially confuse a customer service rep), I'm wondering how hard or easy it would be to pair a Comcast cable M-card in either one of these company's products. Has anybody had a good or bad experience with trying to pair a cable card in a Ceton/SiliconDust product?


----------



## HazelW

buscuitboy said:


> I have had fairly good success recently with pairing Comcast cable cards to my TiVos (Premiere and S3). However, due to the cable card charges Comcast pulls, I'm possibly looking at some alternatives. Specifically the cable card compativle products by Ceton and SiliconDust.
> 
> Since these are probably not as popular products as TiVos (and I'm thinking could potentially confuse a customer service rep), I'm wondering how hard or easy it would be to pair a Comcast cable M-card in either one of these company's products. Has anybody had a good or bad experience with trying to pair a cable card in a Ceton/SiliconDust product?


Won't you pay the same for a cable card from Comcast whether or not it is in a TiVo or another product?


----------



## buscuitboy

HazelW said:


> Won't you pay the same for a cable card from Comcast whether or not it is in a TiVo or another product?


the main reason I am considering the Ceton or SiliconDust products is cause they offer 3 or 4 tuner devices that run off ONE M-card. I can then use Xbox360s as "media extenders" to watch live TV for each additional TV that will basically use just that ONE M-card. Comcast provides the first M-card for free so I could have a whole home DVR solution this way at no additional charge.

Right now, a whole home DVR solution with TiVo means buying additional TiVos and being charged for additional cable cards by Comcast. Not taking into consideration the hardware cost, a comparable 3-4 TV setup with TiVos would mean 2-3 additional cable cards at $10/month each.

So, basically a whole home DVR solution with TiVo would mean an additional $20-30/month in cable card fees. With Ceton/SiliconDust, no extra costs for 3 or 4 TVs since they all are running off that one and only M-card.

I realize TiVo is suppose to be coming out with the TiVo "mini" in the near future that might solve this problem, but nobody is sure what the cost of that will be (fixed, monthly, etc.) so I'm just looking at some cable card based alternatives right now. Xbox360 with Ceton/SiliconDust products seem to be the best options right now. Will see.


----------



## Vegas

buscuitboy said:


> Has anybody had a good or bad experience with trying to pair a cable card in a Ceton/SiliconDust product?


I used the Comcast Cablecard number to activate with the Centon tuner card about 9 months ago, very painless, took about 5 minutes.
I never told them what kind of device the card was in and they never asked.

BTW, I'm a big Tivo fan, but WMC has been an excellent replacement.


----------



## buscuitboy

Yea, the WMC and Ceton/SiliconDust products might be a worthy contender. I'm learning that having Xbox360 media extenders would provide many additional features over a traditional Comcast digital box including the following:

- a gaming machine
- an internet streaming box (netflix, Amazon, etc.)
- a home network streaming box
- a music streaming box
- HBO GO streaming device

Plus, I would gain back access to Xfinity OnDemand material with an Xbox360. All this and it would run off ONE M-card from Comcast. Works for me. 

The only main issue I am finding so far is that this type of setup will only start recording something from where I am at in the middle of a live program even if it has 10mins of buffer before it. Tivo will back record if needed and available. 

I was told this might be due to TiVo having a patent on this feature so they couldn't put it in the WMC console. Also, channel changing with a WMC setup is apparently not as fast as my TiVos. Oh well. Can't win them all


----------



## slowbiscuit

Had no issues activating a card on an SD HDHomerun Prime last year, using Comcast's CC activation line. You should be fine. 

If you're using this as your sole TV setup, I would dedicate a PC to the cause with enough memory and CPU (8GB and any modern multi-core CPU) to handle 3-4 extenders at once. Don't use the PC for other stuff, set it to sleep/wake for recordings and viewing, and you may want to disable Windows updates when you get it working well.

You will probably notice that WMC does not have guide data that is as up to date as Tivo, which means the wrong stuff gets recorded occasionally and/or dupe recordings get done whereas Tivo won't do this. Not a big deal usually, and the guide data is free so not much to complain about.


----------



## dswallow

Color me shocked, surprised and pleased.

I bought a Premiere XL4 that arrived Monday so yesterday I called Comcast to see if I could pick of CableCARDs for self-install on it and the other Premiere I've had afor a few years that I never bothered to install a CableCARD into. The agent checked my area and found the location nearest me didn't have any but the next closest one (about 14 miles away) did. He had them hold 2 for me.

I drover there and, lo and behold, 2 M-cards were waiting for me. The agent at the service center added them to my account.

That evening I went home, and since it was close to prime time decided to just install the CableCARDs in the units, but connect them off in another room so I wouldn't interfere with my existing machines during prime recording time. That was a good choice simply because of how long it took to go through all the downloads, reboots, initialization and configuration for the XL4 since it hadn't been connected before. I know this is basically a one-time thing, but TiVo needs to realize this is the very first experience a new user will have with the box and it's just ridiculous how long it takes and how many times you have to go through the first 2 or 4 setup screens every time it reboots after downloading something.

This morning I called Comcast's CableCARD pairing number that was on the self-install guide. The agent who answered took the card serial number, CableCARD ID and Host ID from each unit and configured them. While I was on the phone with her the XL4 received it's authorization, and about 20 seconds after hanging up the other Premiere was authorized as well. Total time on the phone with Comcast -- less than 5 minutes.

This is how the experience should have been 5 years ago.


----------



## slowbiscuit

Yep the auth works great now, but let's see how you feel once they get added to the bill...


----------



## cheneyp

I got an XL4 last week and ordered an M-Card from Comcast the same day. Picked it up the next day and that night called and did the activation thing with Comcast. Pretty simple, except...it didn't work. Apparently the Comcast reps simply send out a script to authorize the card through the head end but if they don't get the head end right it won't activate. Finally needed a truck roll yesterday with the tech speaking directly to the head end folks to straighten it out. Hoping they correct this going forward as I was liking the self-install option.


----------



## Gene Plantz

I, also, got a new XL4 last week. Took the M-card out of my previous Tivo. Called the 800-number and got it paired in 5 minutes. Everything is working.

I have had Tivos since 1999. This is BY FAR the easiest unit to set up especially with copying the season passes from the previous unit. This was always a major hurdle to the purchase decision in the past as well as dealing with Comcast. Now, all of that is ancient history.


----------



## dswallow

slowbiscuit said:


> Yep the auth works great now, but let's see how you feel once they get added to the bill...


Other than a one-time $1.99 service change fee, no change in services billed:


----------



## Gene Plantz

CableCard fee: I had two Tivos and 4 CableCards. Comcast changed the fees from next-to-nothing to $8.95/EACH/MONTH. Now I have one Tivo and one CableCard. Have not seen a new bill yet but hope it is a lot smaller now that the CableCards were returned.


----------



## slowbiscuit

dswallow said:


> Other than a one-time $1.99 service change fee, no change in services billed:


This is ridiculous and is exactly why the FCC should get involved. There's no excuse for charging nothing for 6 cards to one customer and charging full outlet fees for extra cards for others. The intent of the new rules last year was that a standard rental fee be charged per card, and every other cable system except Comcast does exactly that.


----------



## chiguy50

slowbiscuit said:


> This is ridiculous and is exactly why the FCC should get involved. There's no excuse for charging nothing for 6 cards to one customer and charging full outlet fees for extra cards for others. The intent of the new rules last year was that a standard rental fee be charged per card, and every other cable system except Comcast does exactly that.


I agree with you, but in his case I can understand why he might be excused from the exorbitant CC (viz. "Digital Service") fees we got socked with. Just look at how much Comcast is getting from this one customer per month: $175(!), which is on a promotion that ends next month and will then presumably jump up to something over $200. That's a lot of cabbage!

I'm still outraged at having to swallow a $10 charge for my second CC, but then I'm on a bulk services contract through my HOA and my total personal bill (for Digital Starter TV + 2 M-cards) jumped from a monthly credit of $3+ to a charge of $6+. My dissatisfaction is tempered by the realization that, in the final analysis, I'm only paying an average of under $4 p.m. (including taxes and fees) for each CC after the "Customer-Owned Equipment" credit.

Also, after many complaints and long telephone conversations and e-mails, Comcast did grant me some compensation in the form of comp'ing my "Digital Service" fee for one year and giving me free HBO, SHO, and STARZ for six months, so that for now I have a net monthly credit of $5+ accruing in addition to the premium channels. That was a nice gesture, but it also shows me that they are fully aware of the unfairness of their CC fee structure.


----------



## pdhenry

Not to mention discounting for every TiVo when they haven't added any additional outlet fees. If Doug keeps going maybe he can get it down to free.


----------



## dswallow

chiguy50 said:


> Just look at how much Comcast is getting from this one customer per month: $175(!), which is on a promotion that ends next month and will then presumably jump up to something over $200. That's a lot of cabbage!


I should be getting a letter from them this month regarding contacting them about the expiring promotion, where they'll move me to whatever the current 1-year promotion price is... possibly unchanged, possibly a few dollars more. But that's generally been the way it works.

Comcast has really turned around customer service in the last few years; finally getting CableCARD authorizations/self-service installs functional and usable, being very proactive about service -- even offering one or two-hour windows for service calls. Last month I got a letter about my voice/internet modem being limiting to the potential speeds I subscribe to and a couple days ago received a replacement that I installed (again, using all self-service directions for activating), and everything went very smoothly. And it was thorough, even including a test call to ensure the phone worked. All without my even asking for it (except of course just responding to the letter that a self-service kit was fine vs. someone coming out).

Now I'm getting 50mbps+ downloads and 10Mbps uploads (supposedly uploads could be up to 15mpbs but haven't tested that high yet).


----------



## HazelW

dswallow said:


> I should be getting a letter from them this month regarding contacting them about the expiring promotion, where they'll move me to whatever the current 1-year promotion price is... possibly unchanged, possibly a few dollars more. But that's generally been the way it works.
> 
> Comcast has really turned around customer service in the last few years; finally getting CableCARD authorizations/self-service installs functional and usable, being very proactive about service -- even offering one or two-hour windows for service calls. Last month I got a letter about my voice/internet modem being limiting to the potential speeds I subscribe to and a couple days ago received a replacement that I installed (again, using all self-service directions for activating), and everything went very smoothly. And it was thorough, even including a test call to ensure the phone worked. All without my even asking for it (except of course just responding to the letter that a self-service kit was fine vs. someone coming out).
> 
> Now I'm getting 50mbps+ downloads and 10Mbps uploads (supposedly uploads could be up to 15mpbs but haven't tested that high yet).


Same here with the new modem. I too am happy with their service. But my promotion just expired and my bill jumped up $30 a month. No call or letter. After 3 phone calls I got to a very nice person in the "loyalty department." Went through a bunch of options but ended up getting another year for the promotion for $5 more a month. I'm happy, but I wish there was a way to get just the services I want and not just a big bundle with a bunch of stuff I don't care about.


----------



## chiguy50

dswallow said:


> Comcast has really turned around customer service in the last few years; finally getting CableCARD authorizations/self-service installs functional and usable, being very proactive about service -- even offering one or two-hour windows for service calls.


I concur that they have made a significant improvement in customer service, and I attribute it principally to the competition from AT&T's U-Verse. The corporate culture went from taking customers for granted to an emphasis on customer satisfaction. But their billing department is still a holy mess, even allowing for the typical greedy exploitation we expect from U.S. corporations these days.


----------



## icunmypc

slowbiscuit said:


> This is ridiculous and is exactly why the FCC should get involved. There's no excuse for charging nothing for 6 cards to one customer and charging full outlet fees for extra cards for others. The intent of the new rules last year was that a standard rental fee be charged per card, and every other cable system except Comcast does exactly that.


I am located in Washington State and switched from Click! to Comcast due to a Puyallup Fair promotion. I was quoted 109.99 a month for a year with a $7 monthly modem fee. I informed the salesman I currently had 6 cable cards and had him include that on the contract we both signed. A couple days later they showed up for the install and it took the better part of 4 hours to connect 4 tivo boxes and the comcast provided HD box and the high speed internet. At install I realized that I really only had 5 cable cards, 1 multicard for Premiere and 2 each for the Series 3 and the HD boxes. Later in the month the bill arrived and they had additional charges for $1.10 x 5 for the cable cards. I called and complained, but was told I would have to contact the salesman. I chose to eat the $5.50 a month seeing how Click used to charge me $1.50 per card. I paid my first bill and all was good until yesterday when I bought another Premiere box and went to Comcast to pick up the 6th cable card that I was promised. I was told by the counter person that my bill was incorrect and they should be charging me $8.75 per cable card for each Tivo and then $1.10 for the 2 tivos that required extra cards. After a bit of discussing this BS, I told him I would just disconnect Comcast and go back to Click! He informed me my 30 trial period was passed and I was committed to a 2 year plan I signed up for (year 2 @ $129.99 a month), but I could turn in the cable cards and enjoy my HD service in the one room that they set up their HD box. I am currently working with a manager whom had me bring in the original contract I signed at the fair in to him. (a gave him a copy of my original) I am waiting for him to figure out what they will do for me. I received all HBO/and movie channels plus 25 meg internet speed and the phone service with my deal, but the extra for the cable cards makes it more than my old service. PS They did tell me I would qualify for a $2 discount per Tivo since I wasn't using their HD boxes in the other rooms. BS


----------



## lpwcomp

icunmypc said:


> At install I realized that I really only had 5 cable cards, 1 multicard for Premiere and 2 each for the Series 3 and the HD boxes. Later in the month the bill arrived and they had additional charges for $1.10 x 5 for the cable cards. I called and complained, but was told I would have to contact the salesman. I chose to eat the $5.50 a month seeing how Click used to charge me $1.50 per card. I paid my first bill and all was good until yesterday when I bought another Premiere box and went to Comcast to pick up the 6th cable card that I was promised. I was told by the counter person that my bill was incorrect and they should be charging me $8.75 per cable card for each Tivo and then $1.10 for the 2 tivos that required extra cards. After a bit of discussing this BS, I told him I would just disconnect Comcast and go back to Click! He informed me my 30 trial period was passed and I was committed to a 2 year plan I signed up for (year 2 @ $129.99 a month), but I could turn in the cable cards and enjoy my HD service in the one room that they set up their HD box. I am currently working with a manager whom had me bring in the original contract I signed at the fair in to him. (a gave him a copy of my original) I am waiting for him to figure out what they will do for me. I received all HBO/and movie channels plus 25 meg internet speed and the phone service with my deal, but the extra for the cable cards makes it more than my old service. PS They did tell me I would qualify for a $2 discount per Tivo since I wasn't using their HD boxes in the other rooms. BS


Are both of your non-Premiere TiVos model TCD648250? That's the only model that requires 2 cable cards.

The other charges are for "Additional digital outlets" which vary from operating unit to operating unit, even within Comcast. Unless you really want their box for some reason, turn it in and one of your TiVos will count as your "included box" thus one less ADO charge plus you should still get the "Customer owned equipment credit" for that box.

I wish you good luck trying to get Comcast to live up to what you believe they agreed to. Obviously, there was no "meeting of the minds" with your initial contract which is supposed to be required for a contract to be valid but getting that through the courts past Comcast's army of lawyers would probably require years and a lot of money.


----------



## L David Matheny

icunmypc said:


> At install I realized that I really only had 5 cable cards, 1 multicard for Premiere and 2 each for the Series 3 and the HD boxes. Later in the month the bill arrived and they had additional charges for $1.10 x 5 for the cable cards. I called and complained, but was told I would have to contact the salesman. I chose to eat the $5.50 a month seeing how Click used to charge me $1.50 per card. I paid my first bill and all was good until yesterday when I bought another Premiere box and went to Comcast to pick up the 6th cable card that I was promised. I was told by the counter person that my bill was incorrect and they should be charging me $8.75 per cable card for each Tivo and then $1.10 for the 2 tivos that required extra cards. After a bit of discussing this BS, I told him I would just disconnect Comcast and go back to Click! He informed me my 30 trial period was passed and I was committed to a 2 year plan I signed up for (year 2 @ $129.99 a month), but I could turn in the cable cards and enjoy my HD service in the one room that they set up their HD box. I am currently working with a manager whom had me bring in the original contract I signed at the fair in to him. (a gave him a copy of my original) I am waiting for him to figure out what they will do for me.


It's surely deceptive and unfair for them to bill you at an agreeable (and agreed-upon) rate long enough to get past the 30-day buyer-remorse period, then raise the rate and claim that it's too late for you to cancel. Try to work that angle. Once again I thank God that I dont have to deal with a cable company.


----------



## MichaelK

Merle Corey said:


> The 877-405-2298 number is definitely still available, ...


just reconfirming (as everyone should know by now) that the folks at this number are still the only ones with a clue.

Somehow one of the 4 cards in one of my 3 tivo's crapped out and was giving me errors that certain channels were not authorized.

called the regular number. After insisting i had to buy some new tier to get channels i've gottten for years the clueless person couldn't do anything but "send signals". When that didn't work insisted on a truck roll. She wouldn't escalate and insisted there was no group that knew everything about cablecards.

Came back here- found the number. Called there and a nice woman (in romania or someplace in eastern europe...)- proceeded to unpair and repair the card. She asked for a single reboot inbetween there- even directing me to the proper tivo menu screen to do it. (probably unpair/repair is in their script- so understandable). When that didn't work she asked for some channel numbers that didn't work and then looked up the proper tier codes for them and found they were missing. Then she took a couple minutes on hold to re add the codes to the card and presto chango all was well.

Why they can't just give the 800-comcast nuber people the ability to transfer you over if beyond me. At a minimum they should give you the 877 number so you dont have to boot a computer to search tivocommunity.


----------



## MichaelK

slowbiscuit said:


> This is ridiculous and is exactly why the FCC should get involved. There's no excuse for charging nothing for 6 cards to one customer and charging full outlet fees for extra cards for others. The intent of the new rules last year was that a standard rental fee be charged per card, and every other cable system except Comcast does exactly that.


please don't complain too loud- all that will do is have them charge us all too much. (only half in jest- but wont be a big deal once the mini comes along and i can ditch my old S3)

For some reason- it seems much of NJ gets PAID to have cablecards. We seem to get cablecards for $0 and then $2.50 credits.

(I'm going to assume NJ gets a good deal because FIOS has a statewide franchise here).


----------



## slowbiscuit

Some of us have already filed complaints, and they've gone nowhere. All I got was a phone call from exec relations and a letter to the FCC and myself claiming it's perfectly legit to charge outlet fees for cards and that they're going to get this fixed across areas, billing-wise.

We all know that this is a lie, but the FCC doesn't care.


----------



## MichaelK

slowbiscuit said:


> Some of us have already filed complaints, and they've gone nowhere. All I got was a phone call from exec relations and a letter to the FCC and myself claiming it's perfectly legit to charge outlet fees for cards and that they're going to get this fixed across areas, billing-wise.
> 
> We all know that this is a lie, but the FCC doesn't care.


I dont think it's necessarily a lie at all.

it IS perfectly legal to charge additional outlet fees- the government made it so. And comcast doesn't necessarily shy away from screwing their rental box customers with them too- they even started nailing people with DTA's for those (albeit at a discount).

and I'm sure the "fix" to their billing will eventually be to nail everyone with those fees. They already apparently started auditing people's accounts to make sure everyone gets screwed- myself they took away some 'owned equipment credits' that they had been giving me by mistake. I loathe the day they start nailing me the additional outlet fees- I do hope the presence of FIOS in my market at least slows them down.

Hopefully Tivo can get their whole home solution in place well before that and figure out some way to help out folks who already invested in multiple premiers move to the whole home (aka an upgrade discount).

Myself- I feel like our congress critters let us down and allows pay tv (like everything else) to fall to the lowest common denominator. JMHO- everyone has one i suppose.


----------



## slowbiscuit

The lie is that they're going to fix their awful billing systems to have card charges universally applied. Right now it is all over the map even within a single Comcast area, depending on which CSR you get, any escalation you do, etc. That is the big lie they tell to the FCC, that they're going to have a standard card charge as the FCC requires.


----------



## chiguy50

slowbiscuit said:


> The lie is that they're going to fix their awful billing systems to have card charges universally applied. Right now it is all over the map even within a single Comcast area, depending on which CSR you get, any escalation you do, etc. That is the big lie they tell to the FCC, that they're going to have a standard card charge as the FCC requires.


You and I are in the same boat (and in the same Comcast service area, apparently). I've suggested before that we all write to TiVo CEO Tom Rogers (Tom Rogers, CEO/President, TiVo, 2160 Gold Street, P.O. Box 2160, Alviso, CA 95002). TiVo can team up with their industry partners to apply a helluva lot more pressure on the FCC than we lowly private citizens ever could. And they have a vested interest in opposing Comcast's billing procedures since they make TiVo's products less competitive (by design IMO).

How about it? The more of us that let TiVo corporate governance know what we're dealing with, the more likely we'll get some action.


----------



## morac

chiguy50 said:


> You and I are in the same boat (and in the same Comcast service area, apparently). I've suggested before that we all write to TiVo CEO Tom Rogers (Tom Rogers, CEO/President, TiVo, 2160 Gold Street, P.O. Box 2160, Alviso, CA 95002). TiVo can team up with their industry partners to apply a helluva lot more pressure on the FCC than we lowly private citizens ever could. And they have a vested interest in opposing Comcast's billing procedures since they make TiVo's products less competitive (by design IMO).
> 
> How about it? The more of us that let TiVo corporate governance know what we're dealing with, the more likely we'll get some action.


That's pretty much pointless since Tom Rogers couldn't do anything even if he wanted to. As long as Comcast is providing the user owned equipment credit, why would he care how much the outlet fee is since it's also applied to Comcast's own cable boxes. I also think you give TiVo more clout than it actually has. It's a tiny company compared to the cable behemoths, especially Comcast which owns Universal Pictures and several TV channels.


----------



## chiguy50

morac said:


> That's pretty much pointless since Tom Rogers couldn't do anything even if he wanted to. As long as Comcast is providing the user owned equipment credit, why would he care how much the outlet fee is since it's also applied to Comcast's own cable boxes. I also think you give TiVo more clout than it actually has. It's a tiny company compared to the cable behemoths, especially Comcast which owns Universal Pictures and several TV channels.


1) The point of contention is the fees that Comcast is charging for *CableCARDs*. And the fact is that, no matter how they disguise it, Comcast is now charging $10 for each CC beyond the first device. That is far above the FCC-suggested $2 to $4. Comcast's intent is clearly to negate the long-term financial advantage of purchasing a TiVo with PLS vs. renting a DVR from Comcast.

2) I disagree with your view that TiVo has no leverage. They, together with their fellow members of the video navigation device industry, were players in the vetting of the new FCC CableCARD rules. Their industry consortium most definitely has a voice that commands the attention of the FCC. At the very least, they can bring about a closer FCC review of Comcast's methods.

3) Regardless of the merits of the above arguments, it's potentially more productive to bring this issue to the attention of TiVo than just sharing our dissatisfaction with each other. And like chicken soup for a cold--it couldn't hurt!


----------



## morac

chiguy50 said:


> 1) The point of contention is the fees that Comcast is charging for CableCARDs. And the fact is that, no matter how they disguise it, Comcast is now charging $10 for each CC beyond the first device. That is far above the FCC-suggested $2 to $4. Comcast's intent is clearly to negate the long-term financial advantage of purchasing a TiVo with PLS vs. renting a DVR from Comcast.


Technically Comcast isn't charging $10 per card. They have no card fees (they say as much on their web site). They are charging an outlet fee, simply because they can, but as I stated they charge that fee for their own boxes as well. Yes it's a money grab, just like their HD and 3D fees, but it's not illegal.



chiguy50 said:


> 2) I disagree with your view that TiVo has no leverage. They, together with their fellow members of the video navigation device industry, were players in the vetting of the new FCC CableCARD rules. Their industry consortium most definitely has a voice that commands the attention of the FCC. At the very least, they can bring about a closer FCC review of Comcast's methods.


TiVo is the only industry company still manufacturing a CableCARD compatible device (with the exception of a PC card manufacture). All their "partners" abandoned cableCards years ago, so their is no consortium any more. It's just TiVo.


----------



## lpwcomp

morac said:


> Technically Comcast isn't charging $10 per card. They have no card fees (they say as much on their web site). They are charging an outlet fee, simply because they can, but as I stated they charge that fee for their own boxes as well. Yes it's a money grab, just like their HD and 3D fees, but it's not illegal.


The thing is that while Comcast may say they are charging $0 for the CableCARD and $10 for the "Additional Digital Outlet", there are a number of problems with this claim. 1. The charge is added to your account the day you acquire the card, not when it is activated. 2. You have to explicitly request the "Customer owned Equipment Credit" whereas it should be automatic. 4. You can actually get an additional digital outlet using a DTA with a total additional monthly cost of $1.99. Yes, it is a limited subset of channels but there is no option to do that with a CableCARD device. 5. IMHO, the credit is way lower than it should be based on my reading of the FCC rules on how it is supposed to be calculated.

Having said all that, I don't think complaining to the FCC will do any good. They obviously have more important things to worry about. After all, they have to find some way to shut down FOX News and talk radio.

I've been thinking that it might be worthwhile to contact content providers. Most people have a limited budget for cable and Comcast is forcing them to choose between adding/maintaining multiple outlets and adding/maintaining pay channels.


----------



## chiguy50

lpwcomp said:


> I don't think complaining to the FCC will do any good. They obviously have more important things to worry about. *After all, they have to find some way to shut down FOX News and talk radio.*


IF ONLY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! That would make it worth paying $10 for every CableCARD.

BTW, if you listen to Faux Noise and talk radio, then you should be in favor of shutting down the FCC altogether, right? Caveat emptor to the max.


----------



## MichaelK

MichaelK said:


> I dont think it's necessarily a lie at all.
> 
> it IS perfectly legal to charge additional outlet fees- the government made it so. And comcast doesn't necessarily shy away from screwing their rental box customers with them too- they even started nailing people with DTA's for those (albeit at a discount).
> 
> and *I'm sure the "fix" to their billing will eventually be to nail everyone with those fees*. They already apparently started auditing people's accounts to make sure everyone gets screwed- myself they took away some 'owned equipment credits' that they had been giving me by mistake. I loathe the day they start nailing me the additional outlet fees- I do hope the presence of FIOS in my market at least slows them down.
> 
> Hopefully Tivo can get their whole home solution in place well before that and figure out some way to help out folks who already invested in multiple premiers move to the whole home (aka an upgrade discount).
> 
> Myself- I feel like our congress critters let us down and allows pay tv (like everything else) to fall to the lowest common denominator. JMHO- everyone has one i suppose.





slowbiscuit said:


> The lie is that they're going to fix their awful billing systems to have card charges universally applied. Right now it is all over the map even within a single Comcast area, depending on which CSR you get, any escalation you do, etc. That is the big lie they tell to the FCC, that they're going to have a standard card charge as the FCC requires.


well as predicted- you guys who have been paying additional outlet fees won. You got your way. On behalf of the folks who were paying less I'd like to say "Thank You so much" for all your complaints. Only a little sarcastic- mostly joking- I'm sure they would have figured out how to standardize to their benefit eventually anyway.

Now we all are getting them. They have "standardized" on screwing everyone equally.



> Dear valued customer
> ...
> It has come to our attention that we may not have billed your account correctly for your subscription on your TIVO. The error will be corrected with your next billing statement thereafter and your monthly rate will increase from $149.99 to $177.74.
> ...


I returned 2 cards for my old "extra" S3 (and I'll be cancelling that sub for Tivo so they're out ~$7 too). So In the end I think I'll just wind up paying 11.75 more a month to cable. But still that's $141 a year in the interest of making the FCC happy and us all paying the same.

Sometimes the intention of regulations goes horribly wrong in the implementation.

To me, it's a much bigger issue that they started charging for DTA's even if it's a discount over the regular "additional outlet fee"- they masterfully manipulated the FCC to get back to the point we were ~20 or so years ago where you had to pay for every tv connected. It was one thing when only "premium" sort of things like TiVo's were effected but now they have managed to screw even the old lady who wants a second tv in her kitchen just to watch CNN. Now she has to pay extra for the second tv on basic cable. That's a mess and the FCC is responsible.


----------



## morac

You might be able to contest that letter. I got one of those a few years ago and managed to get the charges reversed. That was then though, things might be different now.


I didn't get one of those letters, but when I just checked my latest bill, I noticed that Comcast removed 2 of my 4 customer owned device credits on Oct 8, so now I'm only getting a $5 credit instead of $10 (I.e. $5 more a month). They also back charged me $7 for the difference. 

I'm not sure why they did this as the number of devices on my account is the same. My bill says I have 3 cableCards, which hasn't changed. I actually have 4, but 2 are in my S3, so maybe they are counting that as one. I'd call and complain, but I don't want to get socked with outlet fees. I'll probably call in March when my current promo ends and my bill will shoot up $60 a month anyway. 

Edit:

On their web site I see a $5 credit added on November 14 so I really have no idea what they are doing.


----------



## sbourgeo

Has anyone been able to pick up a cable card at a local Comcast office for an elderly relative who lives at a different address? I got my parents a refurb Premier for Christmas and I don't want to spoil the surprise and also don't want to burden them with any additional install costs or the hassle of going to the Comcast office. Basically, I'd like to pick up the cablecard on my own and bring it over their house to pair it even though their account is in their name at their address.

I figured I'd try CSR roulette some time this week and see if someone with a clue could answer my question.


----------



## pdhenry

MichaelK said:


> Now we all are getting them. They have "standardized" on screwing everyone equally.


Not everyone, at least not yet...


----------



## chiguy50

MichaelK said:


> well as predicted- you guys who have been paying additional outlet fees won. You got your way. On behalf of the folks who were paying less I'd like to say "Thank You so much" for all your complaints. Only a little sarcastic- mostly joking- I'm sure they would have figured out how to standardize to their benefit eventually anyway.


I can only speak for myself, but I doubt anyone here has been begging Comcast to jack up their fees on everyone else just so we can feel better about our own plight. Quite the opposite, I've been urging them to rethink their policy regarding the $10 monthly CC charge not just based on the FCC guidelines but also in terms of long-term corporate benefits, such as customer retention. (Of course, I'm also hoping to get a pony for Christmas.)



MichaelK said:


> Now we all are getting them. They have "standardized" on screwing everyone equally.


I think you give Comcast far too much credit here; their patchwork billing procedures are so convoluted there is bound to be a smattering of customers who will still be billed at lesser CC charges for a long time to come!



MichaelK said:


> But still that's $141 a year *in the interest of making the FCC happy* and us all paying the same.
> 
> *Sometimes the intention of regulations goes horribly wrong in the implementation.*
> 
> To me, it's a much bigger issue that they started charging for DTA's even if it's a discount over the regular "additional outlet fee"- *they masterfully manipulated the FCC* to get back to the point we were ~20 or so years ago where you had to pay for every tv connected. It was one thing when only "premium" sort of things like TiVo's were effected but now they have managed to screw even the old lady who wants a second tv in her kitchen just to watch CNN. Now she has to pay extra for the second tv on basic cable. *That's a mess and the FCC is responsible.*


I support your basic point, but I believe your emphasis is misdirected. The new CC rules, as I understand them, were intended to facilitate the marketability of devices such as TiVo in competition with the MSO's. The standardized fee structure--which is really only a guideline, not a strict mandate--is probably the most consumer-friendly aspect of the rules. But it's not surprising that Comcast's phalanx of lawyers found a way around the guidelines.

The problem with the FCC is not so much in the new rules (which represent a compromise between competing corporate interests) but rather in weak enforcement and, even more broadly, underemphasis on consumer protection. But that's just a subset of our current system of government, which is more responsive to deep-pocketed special interests than to the general populace.

Besides venting here like the rest of us, you can fight back by (1) cancelling your service and telling Comcast why you are leaving them for a competitor, or (2) writing to your Congressman, or (3) asking TiVo to counterattack at the FCC, or (4) organizing your own "special interest group" to lobby Washington, or (and here's a really radical proposal) (5) stop voting corporate toadies into office!!


----------



## MichaelK

morac said:


> You might be able to contest that letter. I got one of those a few years ago and managed to get the charges reversed. That was then though, things might be different now.
> 
> I didn't get one of those letters, but when I just checked my latest bill, I noticed that Comcast removed 2 of my 4 customer owned device credits on Oct 8, so now I'm only getting a $5 credit instead of $10 (I.e. $5 more a month). They also back charged me $7 for the difference.
> 
> I'm not sure why they did this as the number of devices on my account is the same. My bill says I have 3 cableCards, which hasn't changed. I actually have 4, but 2 are in my S3, so maybe they are counting that as one. I'd call and complain, but I don't want to get socked with outlet fees. I'll probably call in March when my current promo ends and my bill will shoot up $60 a month anyway.
> 
> Edit:
> 
> On their web site I see a $5 credit added on November 14 so I really have no idea what they are doing.


they messed with my customer equipment credits recently too- i think that's a prelude to messing with the whole thing- I'd brace yourself for the letter any day now. And start thinking about your options.

Oddly i have some oddball credits recently too. $5 on the 17th. $0.19 on the 17th. $4.77 without a date. I'm guessing perhaps a goodwill credit for the hurricane? And/or they're going through everything trying to make everyone pay the same?

In the end I think it's a matter of time till everyone is getting socked the same. First cablecard/device will be free. $2.50 credit for customer owned equipment per device. ~$10 a month additional outlet fee for every device in the house beyond the fist one- for cablecard or cable leased euipment- only exception being the discount DTA's.


----------



## MichaelK

pdhenry said:


> Not everyone, at least not yet...


keep your fingers crossed and hope your the last area to get "fixed"

sadly it's probably just a matter of time based on the response the people complaining have been getting.


----------



## MichaelK

chiguy50 said:


> I can only speak for myself, but I doubt anyone here has been begging Comcast to jack up their fees on everyone else just so we can feel better about our own plight. Quite the opposite, I've been urging them to rethink their policy regarding the $10 monthly CC charge not just based on the FCC guidelines but also in terms of long-term corporate benefits, such as customer retention. (Of course, I'm also hoping to get a pony for Christmas.)
> 
> I think you give Comcast far too much credit here; their patchwork billing procedures are so convoluted there is bound to be a scattering of customers who will still be billed at lesser CC charges for a long time to come!
> 
> I support your basic point, but I believe your emphasis is misdirected. The new CC rules, as I understand them, were intended to facilitate the marketability of devices such as TiVo in competition with the MSO's. The standardized fee structure--which is really only a guideline, not a strict mandate--is probably the most consumer-friendly aspect of the rules. But it's not surprising that Comcast's phalanx of lawyers found a way around the guidelines.
> 
> The problem with the FCC is not so much in the new rules (which represent a compromise between competing corporate interests) but rather in weak enforcement and, even more broadly, underemphasis on consumer protection. But that's just a subset of our current system of government, which is more responsive to deep-pocketed special interests than to the general populace.
> 
> Besides venting here like the rest of us, you can fight back by (1) cancelling your service and telling Comcast why you are leaving them for a competitor, or (2) writing to your Congressman, or (3) asking TiVo to counterattack at the FCC, or (4) organizing your own "special interest group" to lobby Washington, or (and here's a really radical proposal) (5) stop voting corporate toadies into government!!


not trying to be argumentative- but what you and the rest of the complainers dont get is that cablecard and additional outlet fees are TWO DIFFERENT ISSUES.

Once comcast gets through unifying their billion systems cablecards will be free (at least the first per device)

Tivo's, or even cablecard devices, are NOT the only thing getting nailed additional outlet fees. Comcast charges those fees to their own leased equipment. (they give people with their own equipment a $2.50 credit- that's probably the point to argue- does a cable cox rental really ONLY cost comcast 2.50 or are we saving them more money...)

It's all a long time ago- but my basic recollection is like 30 years ago (all rough numbers) cable charged per TV connected even if it was your own analog tv, then like 20 years ago the government made that illegal (although DBS was allowed to charge "mirroring" fees per box). Then like 10 years ago cable whined that if DBS could do it, why couldn't they, and they had the laws/regulations changed to allow "additional outlet fees" for digital outlets. Now that comcast has just about gotten everyone on digital they're working on charging everyone theses fees (as they get their systems all in line).

this isn't about tivo or cablecards it's about the congress critters allowed the fees for everyone and now comcast is going to take advantage and charge what the market will bear.

But anyway- to your point- I brought back 2 cablecards to cut the fees and filled out a survey and let them know the excessive fees were why.


----------



## chiguy50

MichaelK said:


> not trying to be argumentative- but what you and the rest of the complainers dont get is that cablecard and additional outlet fees are TWO DIFFERENT ISSUES.


Nope, not so. Comcast is SUBSTITUTING the AO charge for the CC fee; therefore, it is analogous to a $10 CC fee. The proof is that my line-item CC charge was removed from my bill concurrent with the imposition of the AO fee. So what am I paying Comcast for the two CC's I am renting from them? Answer: $10 (first one being free IAW their published fee schedule). It is irrelevant how Comcast disguises it; they increased the charge for that second CC from $1.50 to $9.95.



MichaelK said:


> But anyway- to your point- I brought back 2 cablecards to cut the fees and filled out a survey and let them know the excessive fees were why.


Way to go! I also contemplate returning my second CC once I start having to pay the increased fees. (As I stated earlier, I succeeded in obtaining offsetting compensation for the first 12 months of $10 CC fees in addition to six months of free HBO/SHO/STARZ.) This is another argument I gave in writing to Comcast's corporate rep for the wrongheadedness of their policy: as far as consumers like me are concerned, the result of their unreasonable new CC fees will actually be LESS revenue rather than more, in addition to alienating an otherwise satisfied customer!

My main complaint isn't even about the money; it's the duplicity of their policies and what it bodes for the future.

BTW, if you think those $10 AO fees aren't going to be raised incrementally every year or so, I've got a dry parcel of land in lower Manhattan to sell you!


----------



## lpwcomp

chiguy50 said:


> Nope, not so. Comcast is SUBSTITUTING the AO charge for the CC fee; therefore, it is analogous to a $10 CC fee. The proof is that my line-item CC charge was removed from my bill concurrent with the imposition of the AO fee. So what am I paying Comcast for the two CC's I am renting from them? Answer: $10 (first one being free IAW their published fee schedule). It is irrelevant how Comcast disguises it; they increased the charge for that second CC from $1.50 to $9.95.


Some other data points in support:

They added the ADO fee to my account the day I picked it up, even though I waited more than a month before activating it.

In my account, there is nothing that distinguishes a CableCARD from a Cable box, except serial number.

Their official charge sheet says $0 for the first card in any device while in fact the charges are all over the place, the ultimate being the ADO fee minus the User Owned Equipment credit (which in my case at least, had to be explicitly requested). There is absolutely NO indication on the rate sheet that having a CableCARD will incur the ADO fee.


----------



## slowbiscuit

MichaelK said:


> Tivo's, or even cablecard devices, are NOT the only thing getting nailed additional outlet fees. Comcast charges those fees to their own leased equipment. (they give people with their own equipment a $2.50 credit- that's probably the point to argue- does a cable cox rental really ONLY cost comcast 2.50 or are we saving them more money...)


This is part of the problem - they're essentially charging us $7.50 a month for each extra card, which is ridiculous and has no comparison to the cost of a box. They're just getting around it by calling it an outlet fee, but regardless according to the FCC it should be a reasonable card rental and clearly it is not.


----------



## chiguy50

slowbiscuit said:


> This is part of the problem - they're essentially charging us $7.50 a month for each extra card, which is ridiculous and has no comparison to the cost of a box. They're just getting around it by calling it an outlet fee, but regardless according to the FCC it should be a reasonable card rental and clearly it is not.


You've concisely framed the issue.

And you can be sure that a prime motivator behind this new fee structure was explicitly to counteract the long-term cost benefit of TiVo for those customers who were willing to purchase a third-party device rather than rent Comcast's POS DVR.


----------



## slowbiscuit

I just got my latest bill and am now getting hit with a full outlet fee for each extra card - before now I had one extra at $1.50 and another at $9.95. Now they're both $9.95 minus the credits.

Looks like I'll be taking a trip to my local Comcast gulag to return a card for an old Tivo HD I'm currently not using, plus a DTA that they gave to us for free and now charge $1.99 a month for.

Comcast sucks for billing, I love their service otherwise.


----------



## chiguy50

slowbiscuit said:


> I just got my latest bill and am now getting hit with a full outlet fee for each extra card - before now I had one extra at $1.50 and another at $9.95. Now they're both $9.95 minus the credits.
> 
> Looks like I'll be taking a trip to my local Comcast gulag to return a card for an old Tivo HD I'm currently not using, plus a DTA that they gave to us for free and now charge $1.99 a month for.
> 
> *Comcast sucks for billing, I love their service otherwise.*


+1

But before you hand back that equipment, I have another suggestion. If you haven't done so already--and assuming you don't mind taking the time and trouble to start a communication chain--try sending off an e-mail to Rick Germano, Comcast SVP for Customer Relations. You and I are in the same geographic service area and, if my experience is any indication, you can expect a personal response from the Atlanta corporate rep, Archie Jackson. Archie is a caring professional and, while he is not going to be able to waive the new fee policy, he has the authority to offer you compensation to mitigate the increased costs. If you are courteous but firm and emphasize how happy you are with the service otherwise (like me), then it's an easy win-win for them to respond with some sort of ameliorating gesture to keep you as a satisfied (if slightly disgruntled) customer.

Here's the web page for your communication. Just click on the hyperlink "Send an e-mail to Rick Germano" at the bottom of the page and fill out the on-line form. It couldn't hurt; and at the very least Comcast's customer relations department will have more grist for their "is what we're doing worth pissing off dedicated customers" mill.


----------



## slowbiscuit

Done, we'll see what happens. I've talked to corporate before about the card outlet fees and my FCC complaint and they are good folks to deal with, but their hands are tied.


----------



## chiguy50

slowbiscuit said:


> Done, we'll see what happens. I've talked to corporate before about the card outlet fees and my FCC complaint and they are good folks to deal with, but their hands are tied.


Good luck! Please let us know how you fare.


----------



## userdoba

I'm thinking about upgrading my Tivo from a two tuner Tivo HD to a Tivo Premiere 4. Can I use the original Comcast cable card or will I have to get a new one.


----------



## morac

userdoba said:


> I'm thinking about upgrading my Tivo from a two tuner Tivo HD to a Tivo Premiere 4. Can I use the original Comcast cable card or will I have to get a new one.


If it's a M card, which it should be, then yes you can use it. You'll just have to call Comcast and pair it.


----------



## MichaelK

be sure to call the cabelcard toll free number posted earlier in this thread. the normal CSR's are clueless. (But they will at least give you the cablecard number to call- apparently it's so not part of the regular food chain that they can't even transfer).


----------



## slowbiscuit

chiguy50 said:


> Good luck! Please let us know how you fare.


I got a call within a couple of days and was able to extend my current double play promo for another year, so that's good. They can't do anything about the outlet charges for extra cards though, so I will be returning a card and a DTA.


----------



## chiguy50

slowbiscuit said:


> I got a call within a couple of days and was able to extend my current double play promo for another year, so that's good. They can't do anything about the outlet charges for extra cards though, so I will be returning a card and a DTA.


Great! Thanks for reporting back. At least you were given some consideration for your effort, and that offsets part of the increased costs--whether you absorb them or avoid them by reducing your number of CableCARDs.

Now let's all write to TiVo and urge them to contest Comcast's actions at the FCC. Better to light a candle (under TiVo's ass) than to curse the darkness (of Comcast's corporate heart).


----------



## nuraman00

I just placed an order for a Tivo XL4 DVR.

I have an existing Comcast DVR.

When I get the Tivo DVR, can I just take the cable card from my Comcast DVR, and put it in the Tivo? From what I've read, I think that's what I can do, but would like to confirm.

I also called a Comcast rep and he/she seemed to confirm that I could do that. But he/she also said I might need to go to a Comcast store, and have them confirm whether the cable card can be transferred to the Tivo.

Would I need Comcast to do any other configuring?


Are there any other install tips?

Thanks!


----------



## Gene Plantz

nuraman00 said:


> Would I need Comcast to do any other configuring?
> 
> Are there any other install tips?
> 
> Thanks!


you need to call Comcast to PAIR the card to the Tivo. The card must be inserted before doing this.


----------



## nuraman00

Gene Plantz said:


> you need to call Comcast to PAIR the card to the Tivo. The card must be inserted before doing this.


Ok, so I insert the card from the Comcast DVR to the Tivo.

I do any configuring that Tivo requires, then I call Comcast so they can do the pairing on their end.

I can then return the Comcast DVR to a Comcast store.

Does that sound right? Does this take very long, say 30-60 minutes or less?


----------



## HazelW

I don't think you can remove a cable card from a Comcast box. Mine, anyway, are sealed.


----------



## Gene Plantz

nuraman00 said:


> Ok, so I insert the card from the Comcast DVR to the Tivo.
> 
> I do any configuring that Tivo requires, then I call Comcast so they can do the pairing on their end.
> 
> I can then return the Comcast DVR to a Comcast store.
> 
> Does that sound right? Does this take very long, say 30-60 minutes or less?


if that cablecard is usable, it takes a few minutes (about 5) for the Tivo to remap channel numbers. most channels will work now. the premium channels such as HBO require the pairing. call up the Tivo cablecard screen, call Comcast CC activation and read some numbers from the screen. once you talk to someone, it takes 5 minutes tops.


----------



## morac

HazelW said:


> I don't think you can remove a cable card from a Comcast box. Mine, anyway, are sealed.


I'm pretty sure you aren't allowed to move a cableCard from a Comcast DVR to a TiVo DVR because Comcast pairs them to the DVR at the warehouse.

Also like you said, they seal the card inside the Comcast DVR with a faceplate.


----------



## slowbiscuit

You'll need to return the Comcast DVR and get a cablecard instead, then call the Comcast activation number that they give you after you insert the card and run through Tivo's guided setup. You cannot use the card in the Comcast DVR, and returning it for a card may give you a nice bill decrease anyway.


----------



## nuraman00

HazelW said:


> I don't think you can remove a cable card from a Comcast box. Mine, anyway, are sealed.





morac said:


> I'm pretty sure you aren't allowed to move a cableCard from a Comcast DVR to a TiVo DVR because Comcast pairs them to the DVR at the warehouse.
> 
> Also like you said, they seal the card inside the Comcast DVR with a faceplate.





slowbiscuit said:


> You'll need to return the Comcast DVR and get a cablecard instead, then call the Comcast activation number that they give you after you insert the card and run through Tivo's guided setup. You cannot use the card in the Comcast DVR, and returning it for a card may give you a nice bill decrease anyway.


Thanks. I called Comcast again and they confirmed what you said.

They said I should go to the Comcast store, return the DVR, get a new cable card, and insert that into the Tivo.

So do I have to tell them I want a M stream card, so it will let me use the 4-tuner capability?


----------



## lpwcomp

nuraman00 said:


> So do I have to tell them I want a M stream card, so it will let me use the 4-tuner capability?


They're _*supposed*_ to provide a m-card unless you specifically request an s-card but it wouldn't hurt to ask for the m-card. If it is like mine, it will be in a clear plastic container so you should be able to verify that it is an m-card before you leave the counter.


----------



## slowbiscuit

All they have is M-cards now, that was part of the FCC mandate last year. No worries there, but as he said it will say M-card to confirm that.


----------



## dswallow

You also can pick up the CableCARD before turning in your Comcast DVR.


----------



## sbourgeo

sbourgeo said:


> Has anyone been able to pick up a cable card at a local Comcast office for an elderly relative who lives at a different address? I got my parents a refurb Premier for Christmas and I don't want to spoil the surprise and also don't want to burden them with any additional install costs or the hassle of going to the Comcast office. Basically, I'd like to pick up the cablecard on my own and bring it over their house to pair it even though their account is in their name at their address.


My Dad ended up going to the local Comcast office and picked up an m card himself. I called Comcast last night at 7 PM to get the thing paired and everything was working in about 10 minutes. Considering the number of problems I've read about Comcast screwing up, I'm pretty fortunate that both of my cable card experiences with them have been quite positive. :up: (hopefully I'm not jinxing myself here).


----------



## nuraman00

sbourgeo said:


> My Dad ended up going to the local Comcast office and picked up an m card himself. I called Comcast last night at 7 PM to get the thing paired and everything was working in about 10 minutes. Considering the number of problems I've read about Comcast screwing up, I'm pretty fortunate that both of my cable card experiences with them have been quite positive. :up: (hopefully I'm not jinxing myself here).





nuraman00 said:


> Thanks. I called Comcast again and they confirmed what you said.
> 
> They said I should go to the Comcast store, return the DVR, get a new cable card, and insert that into the Tivo.
> 
> So do I have to tell them I want a M stream card, so it will let me use the 4-tuner capability?


Ok, I set up my Tivo yesterday.

* Went to the Comcast store to return my DVR. They said the wait was 45 minutes. It took 1 hr 40 minutes.

* During the guided Setup, I called the number the Comcast store rep gave me on the receipt, to activate my cable card. After they said they had activated it, it still wasn't working. It was still unable to get the channel info.

Still on the phone, they were trying to help when I got disconnected.

I called again. This time, they had me download updates from Tivo, have my Tivo restarted, and have those updates installed. Yet after all of this, I still was unable to get the channel info. One part of the setup process said it could take 45-60 minutes, so they said to call back if I was still unable to get the channel info.

Shortly after I hung up, it finished, so it had only taken a few minutes. But I still wasn't able to get the channel info.

I called again. Then they realized that they had given me the wrong number to call to activate my cable card. They said there's a special group that handles cable card activation. So I called the number they told me this time.

After calling the right number, I was able to get it activated and finish the guided setup.

All of the setup at home took almost 3 hours.


----------



## magicspell

OK, I just spent the last several hours reading the last 15 - 20 pages from this topic. I'm trying to decide how to choose my best option with Tivo/Comcast.

Background: Current Comcast customer that is unhappy with how much monthly cable is running. Looking at my total Comcast bills over the past 1.5 years my rate has doubled without ANY change in service. I'm currently being charged the following: 
1 HD DVR at $16.95 / mo
Digital Preferred at $86.49 / mo
2 DTA boxes at $0 / mo
Xfinity Internet (CHSI 2-3) plus Blast at $58.95 / mo
Total with taxes and fees is > $170 / mo !!! I can't believe it's costing me over $2,000 per year just to watch TV (well, and have internet).

The Xfinity TV service provides HD to ONE TV in the house while two other TVs receive the DTA conversion (crappy). My other TV is currently not connected to Comcast and only gets online content (Hulu, Netflix, etc).

I considered Tivo a few years back but was not enticed by the fiascos I had read regarding CableCards. I was hoping times have changed. I'm trying to compare a couple of scenarios to see what my options would be.

Scenario 1. Return Comcast's HD DVR and replace it with a Tivo Premiere. No other change to service. From what I can tell this would net a $16.95 / mo savings from Comcast but remove On Demand (until that feature is rolled out in my area). However, I would replace the $16.95 / mo charge to Comcast with a $15 / mo sub to Tivo.
Net savings $1.95 / mo with only a loss of On Demand plus the upfront cost of the Tivo unit.

Scenario 2. Return Comcast's HD DVR and replace it with a Tivo Premiere and add HD STB (no DVR) to additional TV. From what I can tell, this would reduce my Comcast bill by only $8.20 / mo (additional digital outlet in my area is quoted at $8.75 / mo). Add $15 / mo sub to Tivo. 
Net increase of $6.8 / mo but now have HD on additional TV and no loss of On Demand (on one TV).

Does this sound about right? Any other options I could consider? I just don't know how Comcast can keep increasing their rates for the same service...


----------



## unitron

magicspell said:


> ... I just don't know how Comcast can keep increasing their rates for the same service...


From how many different cable TV companies do you have to choose at your address?

If the answer is the same as it is here, i.e, only 1, there's your answer.


----------



## pdhenry

magicspell said:


> Any other options I could consider?


The cheapest option for me was to drop to limited basic plus Hulu+/Netflix/Amazon streaming. Like you I found that Digital Preferred + HBO wasn't worth the $75 or $85 or whatever I was paying above limited basic. I still get all the TV I need.

The cost of internet goes up if you don't have TV in your package. It ends up costing about the same whether or not you have limited basic with your Internet.


----------



## slowbiscuit

Call them and select the option to cancel or downgrade service, then get the retention rep to put on you the preferred double play package (all channels + Blast internet). Should be good for a year and costs $80/mo., I've been on it for over 2 years now because I can press the right buttons. No need to get a Tivo if all you want to do is reduce the cost of service. Your new bill with DVR should be around $100/mo, or maybe less if they throw the DVR in for free as part of the pkg.

If you replace their DVR with a Tivo - Cablecard installs are generally painless now, it will cost a little less, and you'll be a lot happier if you can live without OnDemand.


----------



## morac

I'll mention that Comcast is starting to charge for DTAs now. I returned mine, for which Comcast charged me a $2 "service change fee".


----------



## nuraman00

magicspell said:


> OK, I just spent the last several hours reading the last 15 - 20 pages from this topic. I'm trying to decide how to choose my best option with Tivo/Comcast.
> 
> Background: Current Comcast customer that is unhappy with how much monthly cable is running. Looking at my total Comcast bills over the past 1.5 years my rate has doubled without ANY change in service. I'm currently being charged the following:
> 1 HD DVR at $16.95 / mo
> Digital Preferred at $86.49 / mo
> 2 DTA boxes at $0 / mo
> Xfinity Internet (CHSI 2-3) plus Blast at $58.95 / mo
> Total with taxes and fees is > $170 / mo !!! I can't believe it's costing me over $2,000 per year just to watch TV (well, and have internet).
> 
> The Xfinity TV service provides HD to ONE TV in the house while two other TVs receive the DTA conversion (crappy). My other TV is currently not connected to Comcast and only gets online content (Hulu, Netflix, etc).
> 
> I considered Tivo a few years back but was not enticed by the fiascos I had read regarding CableCards. I was hoping times have changed. I'm trying to compare a couple of scenarios to see what my options would be.
> 
> Scenario 1. Return Comcast's HD DVR and replace it with a Tivo Premiere. No other change to service. From what I can tell this would net a $16.95 / mo savings from Comcast but remove On Demand (until that feature is rolled out in my area). However, I would replace the $16.95 / mo charge to Comcast with a $15 / mo sub to Tivo.
> Net savings $1.95 / mo with only a loss of On Demand plus the upfront cost of the Tivo unit.
> 
> Scenario 2. Return Comcast's HD DVR and replace it with a Tivo Premiere and add HD STB (no DVR) to additional TV. From what I can tell, this would reduce my Comcast bill by only $8.20 / mo (additional digital outlet in my area is quoted at $8.75 / mo). Add $15 / mo sub to Tivo.
> Net increase of $6.8 / mo but now have HD on additional TV and no loss of On Demand (on one TV).
> 
> Does this sound about right? Any other options I could consider? I just don't know how Comcast can keep increasing their rates for the same service...





slowbiscuit said:


> Call them and select the option to cancel or downgrade service, then get the retention rep to put on you the preferred double play package (all channels + Blast internet). Should be good for a year and costs $80/mo., I've been on it for over 2 years now because I can press the right buttons. No need to get a Tivo if all you want to do is reduce the cost of service. Your new bill with DVR should be around $100/mo, or maybe less if they throw the DVR in for free as part of the pkg.
> 
> If you replace their DVR with a Tivo - Cablecard installs are generally painless now, it will cost a little less, and you'll be a lot happier if you can live without OnDemand.


Back in November, I too noticed my bill was $170-$185 (I forgot which).

I had only one HD DVR (but also phone and internet, and was on Digital Preferred).

I called the retention rep, and got on a 2 year contract with Comcast. First year will be $140 after taxes, next year will be $155 I think.

Then, last week, I got a Tivo Premiere, and chose the lifetime subscription ($500), as I think it will pay off in 4 years.

However, unlike you, magicspell, I was only paying $10 for the HD DVR from Comcast. So it would take me 50 months before I realize the savings from having the Tivo vs. Comcast's DVR.


----------



## ElJimador

lpwcomp said:


> This paragraph is a load of bull.


That paragraph makes me nervous. I live in the same service area as rob_gendreau (the poster who got that email from Comcast) and tomorrow I'm going into their local office to return their STB and get an M-Card to start up service on my new Tivo Premiere I just bought yesterday. All along I'd been assuming that I'll be saving $16.95/mo off my current Comcast bill (what I'm currently paying for HD/DVR service) but the more I've read this week not just here but on other forums gives me a queasy feeling that they are just going to try to replace that HD/DVR Service fee with an HD service fee instead and I'm going to wind up saving a lot less than that.

FYI, I've got the Digital Starter package which on my bill says that the $68.49 for that includes "Standard Cable" and "Digital Converter and Remote, if applicable", and then the $16.95 says it's for "HD/DVR Service (Includes Hd Technology Fee)". So which one of these lines does the box actually fall under? I had assumed the latter and that returning the box simply removes that line item. But if they can say that the HD part of the bill refers to a service and not equipment... oh heck, I don't know what to think. It's ridiculous. What's the service? I have Standard Cable. If I didn't have an HDTV tuner it would still be all the same channels coming through including the HD ones only I just wouldn't be able to watch them because I didn't have the necessary equipment, right? If it's not an actual service that costs them anything extra to turn on and offer to me and if they are not providing me with any HD equipment either, then what exactly is it for?

I know, I know. I should wait to see how it goes before I get worked up about it. Maybe I'll be pleasantly suprised. Like a lot of people though, I've had too many run ins with Comcast not to have a bad feeling how this is going to work out. I guess I'll just put on my happy hat and hope for the best for now and then I'll post back to report how it goes. Wish me luck.


----------



## lpwcomp

ElJimador said:


> That paragraph makes me nervous. I live in the same service area as rob_gendreau (the poster who got that email from Comcast) and tomorrow I'm going into their local office to return their STB and get an M-Card to start up service on my new Tivo Premiere I just bought yesterday. All along I'd been assuming that I'll be saving $16.95/mo off my current Comcast bill (what I'm currently paying for HD/DVR service) but the more I've read this week not just here but on other forums gives me a queasy feeling that they are just going to try to replace that HD/DVR Service fee with an HD service fee instead and I'm going to wind up saving a lot less than that.


Well, since you're not currently paying that fee, adding it would be tantamount to charging you a fee for using your own equipment. Doesn't mean they won't try and they might even get away with it since the FCC doesn't seem to be interested in enforcing the relevant regulations. In addition, you should begin receiving a monthly "User Owned Equipment" credit.

Comcast has no consistent policy, even within a locale, much less in different locales.


----------



## jadziedzic

lpwcomp said:


> Comcast has no consistent policy, even within a locale, much less in different locales.


I agree with you to a great extent, but I also believe I see signs that Comcast is *trying* to move toward consistent policies across the company: witness a few recent posts about subscribers in some areas that weren't paying additional outlet fees are now seeing them show up on their bills. But since we're discussing Comcast here - the home of the ill-informed CSR - it's likely it will be a *long* time before any system-wide standardization is achieved.


----------



## pdhenry

Lots of differing positions in this thread but I think with your own TiVo you pay the $68.95 fee for basic cable, less a couple of dollars discount for having your own converter/remote in place of Comcast's STB and no HD fee. IMO the HD fee is an incremental fee to differentiate between renting an SD STB and renting an HD STB/DVR. 

All this assuming that your TiVo is connected to the only TV in your account with no other receiving equipment.


----------



## ElJimador

lpwcomp said:


> Well, since you're not currently paying that fee, adding it would be tantamount to charging you a fee for using your own equipment. Doesn't mean they won't try and they might even get away with it since the FCC doesn't seem to be interested in enforcing the relevant regulations. In addition, you should begin receiving a monthly "User Owned Equipment" credit.
> 
> Comcast has no consistent policy, even within a locale, much less in different locales.


Thanks for the reply. Playing a little CSR roulette I just called Comcast again to talk to one of their billing reps and for the 2nd time they assured me that the $16.95 HD/DVR service fee would be removed from my bill and not replaced with any HD service fee or any other new service charge, only this time they told me it will be $1.10/mo for the cable card (the previous rep had told me it would be $1.50). Anyway, that part I don't mind fighting later. To me the bigger thing is making sure there won't be some $8 or 9 HD service fee added that completely alters the math of switching over to Tivo, and now that I have 2 of their reps on record that their won't be I'm a little more reassured on the topic.

FYI for anyone interested, the most encouraging thing about the call was that the rep I was talking to was clearly reading off some internal memo Comcast must have issued out to their reps when she told me there'd be no HD service fee. At the start she didn't seem to know what a Tivo even was but when I explained it to her and then drilled down on the HD service fee question in particular she put me on hold for a few seconds and must have found some written guidance pertaining to "Tivo DVR customers" specifically that told her there'd be no HD fee. She didn't seem to be just winging it to wrap up the call and went from confused to confident in what she was telling me once she came back on the line, as if she'd just located the answer that was directly on point to my question.


----------



## ElJimador

pdhenry said:


> Lots of differing positions in this thread but I think with your own TiVo you pay the $68.95 fee for basic cable, less a couple of dollars discount for having your own converter/remote in place of Comcast's STB and no HD fee. IMO the HD fee is an incremental fee to differentiate between renting an SD STB and renting an HD STB/DVR.
> 
> All this assuming that your TiVo is connected to the only TV in your account with no other receiving equipment.


Thanks. I assume this is what it should be too and per my previous post I'm a little more reassured now after my 2nd call with Comcast billing support that they won't try to pull some HD service fee. They're really all over the board on this question though. Check out this Q&A from Comcast's Customer Support Forum:

http://forums.comcast.com/t5/XfinityTV-and-Equipment/Tivo-and-HD-Technology-Fee/m-p/1479375#M59559

That was less than 2 months ago so if they really have put out guidance to their CSRs since then that the only HD charges should be for Comcast equipment and not any HD service fee (the impression I got from call to them this morning), it must be a very recent development.

Anyway, I'll post back later to wrap up how it actually went once I get my next bill.


----------



## slowbiscuit

pdhenry said:


> Lots of differing positions in this thread but I think with your own TiVo you pay the $68.95 fee for basic cable, less a couple of dollars discount for having your own converter/remote in place of Comcast's STB and no HD fee. IMO the HD fee is an incremental fee to differentiate between renting an SD STB and renting an HD STB/DVR.
> 
> All this assuming that your TiVo is connected to the only TV in your account with no other receiving equipment.


Which is true except that the HD fee is charged to Tivos in some areas and not others even if you don't have one of their HD STBs. Luckily I live in an area with no fee and I get all the HD channels.


----------



## pdhenry

ElJimador said:


> this time they told me it will be $1.10/mo for the cable card (the previous rep had told me it would be $1.50). Anyway, that part I don't mind fighting later.


There should be no fee for the the first CableCard, again assuming you don't have other Comcast equipment (STB) and there's only one TV. The first one is all rolled into the programming fee (as is the STB, which is why you get a discount with a TiVo).


----------



## ElJimador

Well if only I had HD fees and Comcast billing to be worried about. At this point I'm just still hoping to get the cable card paired. Picked one up at the local Comcast store yesterday and breezed through the guided setup. Thought I was going to be one of the lucky ones, but no. "Acquiring Channel Information.. loading, 75%" it says, and continues to say that for the next 2 hours. Call Tivo tech support to get on a 3 way with Comcast. Turns out I've got a bad card. Turn it back in, wait in line 30 minutes and pick up 3 more cards, just in case 1 or 2 of them is bad. None of them work. All day on the phone with Comcast and Tivo. Con = yes but Val = ?, every time. Really? 4 cards and none of them work? Seems incredible to me, even for Comcast. But I talked to 3 different Comcast tech support reps + a supervisor, w/Tivo tech support on the line for 3 of those calls so it doesn't seem any more likely that every single Comcast rep screwed up the process somehow either. So now Comcast is sending a tech out Mon afternoon.

Anyone experience the same thing (Con = yes, Val = ?)? Seemed like something Comcast hadn't dealt with much before because every time they tried to tell me it was paired on their end and get me off the phone before I'd check that Val field like the Tivo reps had coached me to do and say no it isn't paired. Could it be something w/how my Tivo is connected or some error I might have done during Guided Setup? Like I said, it seems incredible to me to get the same bad outcome w/4 different cards and multiple reps, so I can't help thinking there's something else going on that no one is catching. If anyone has any clues please let me know. Thanks!


----------



## morac

It's highly doubtful you had 4 bad cards. If the cards won't pull the channels there is either a signal problem or the card wasn't activated correctly.

Did you go through the troubleshooting steps at http://support.tivo.com/app/answers/detail/a_id/137?
That should tell you where the problem lies.


----------



## slowbiscuit

You've got a bad link there, here is the correct one:

http://support.tivo.com/app/answers/detail/a_id/137

This is a great resource to find out what's going on.


----------



## morac

Stupid message board parser parsed my "?" as part of the URL, which normally wouldn't be a problem, but TiVo's web site is weird. Anyway I fixed it, thanks.

On a side note, I found that sometimes the links to the PDF files on that page don't work, because TiVo adds a bunch of junk at the end of the URL. If that happens, you need to remove everything after ".pdf" to get it to show up.


----------



## lpwcomp

Con = yes, Val = ? is the sign of an un-paired card. In all likelihood, they have entered the wrong number for Host ID or Data ( I don't remember which one is used) and typically, they don't recognize it and/or have no idea how to fix it.


----------



## ElJimador

slowbiscuit said:


> You've got a bad link there, here is the correct one:
> 
> http://support.tivo.com/app/answers/detail/a_id/137
> 
> This is a great resource to find out what's going on.


Thanks for the link. After some research here and a couple more calls to Comcast today it's apparent that there is no OOB connection to the cable headend and that the channel map they have for me is incorrect (VCTID has a # assigned - 81 - but VCT Recv'd = 0). Unfortunately though, no one I talk to at Comcast knows how to fix that or can put me through to anyone who can. The cable card activation line says they can't see any headend information or channel mapping and twice today when I've asked them to escalate it to someone who does they've told they were transferring me to local support but both times I wound up going to Billing instead who had even less info than activation. I already had a ticket with local support for a tech to come out tomorrow afternoon and tried telling them if the headend info and channel mapping is wrong that's not something they need to come out to my house to fix so why not just put me on the phone now with the correct person to fix that on the backend instead of wasting the tech's trip out here? Nope, can't do it. Local support doesn't have a number you can call from the outside and if you insist on being transferred to them you get Billing instead who can only make notes on your account that hopefully the local support tech will review before he comes out to you. So now I'm just waiting for the tech tomorrow since there's nothing else they'll let me do until then. Which would have been a lot less aggravating if they could have just told me that from my first call today instead of letting me spend the next hour+ on the phone with them thinking that the problem was being escalated to the right people only to be run around in circles.


----------



## morac

ElJimador said:


> Local support doesn't have a number you can call from the outside and if you insist on being transferred to them you get Billing instead who can only make notes on your account that hopefully the local support tech will review before he comes out to you. So now I'm just waiting for the tech tomorrow since there's nothing else they'll let me do until then.


Welcome to the world of "awesome". The most annoying thing about Comcast that I've found is that it is impossible to talk to techs at the local office. The only way to get in touch with them is by having a service guy come out and hope he'll pass the message along to the office.

I played that game in the past where it took weeks to find and fix an intermittent problem because there was no way to get in touch with the people that matter when the problem was occurring. I finally ended up getting the phone number of the lead tech and that's how I got the problem fixed. I still have that number, but don't use it for a few reasons (they screen calls anyway).

If the tech doesn't get the ball rolling, I recommend contacting @ComcastCares on Twitter or emailing [email protected] with the details. That goes to the executive corporate team who can usually apply pressure of your local fiefdom. Though I think they've been reigned in a bit lately as they don't seem all as all powerful as they used to be.


----------



## ElJimador

morac said:


> Welcome to the world of "awesome". The most annoying thing about Comcast that I've found is that it is impossible to talk to techs at the local office. The only way to get in touch with them is by having a service guy come out and hope he'll pass the message along to the office.
> 
> I played that game in the past where it took weeks to find and fix an intermittent problem because there was no way to get in touch with the people that matter when the problem was occurring. I finally ended up getting the phone number of the lead tech and that's how I got the problem fixed. I still have that number, but don't use it for a few reasons (they screen calls anyway).
> 
> If the tech doesn't get the ball rolling, I recommend contacting @ComcastCares on Twitter or emailing [email protected] with the details. That goes to the executive corporate team who can usually apply pressure of your local fiefdom. Though I think they've been reigned in a bit lately as they don't seem all as all powerful as they used to be.


Thanks for the tip. I'm going to cross my fingers and hope that the tech I get today knows who at Comcast can validate and fix the headend info and channel map and if he can't help I'll try that We Can Help email.


----------



## ElJimador

So the tech came out. Completely useless. Tried 3 more cards and still got Val: ?, no OOB lock and 0 channels with all of them. By the last card he tried we weren't even getting Con: yes and a VCTID# (probably because he mumbled through the card s/n, host and data IDs with dispatch who must have keyed them in wrong) so I had him put back in the first one he installed since at least that one seemed to have activated, like the 4 previous cards I had tried on my own, though none of them would pair. And BTW, when I told him that's why I wanted the first card reinstalled he looked at me like he had no idea that activation and pairing were different things. Anyway, here's the sum total of what I got out of the 2.5 hrs he took from my busy workday to bless me with his incompetence:

1) On one of his early calls with dispatch they did go through my account info first and assured him there was nothing there that should be preventing the card from pairing, although dispatch did tell him that some code associated with my account wouldn't allow me to get HD channels and that there'd be a $10/mo charge for that which apparently I could deal with later after they got the card paired at all (see my previous posts about earlier Comcast reps swearing up and down I'd have no additional charge to pay for HD)

2) The tech told me that my cable headend was 80S and that even though the card he left me with and all the ones I had tried previously on my own showed VCTID = 81 that that didn't mean anything and that he was assured by dispatch that there was no problem with the cablecard trying to connect me to the wrong headend and channel map.

3) On his last call with his supervisor, the guy told him that the problem was with my Tivo: that I must not have had the latest firmware installed (I had downloaded all updates through guided setup just this weekend ) or that it was Tivo that didn't have the right channel information for me (which of course sounds like buck passing to me, however I did notice that a message I got on the Tivo yesterday that includes what's supposed to be my channel lineup according to however Tivo gets that info does not match exactly what Comcast shows as my channel lineup when I plug in my address to look it up on Comcast's site, so I'll call Tivo tech support when they open this morning to double check that w/them.) I also did get the supervisor's name and number and if Tivo reassures me again that there's not any problem on their end I'll be calling him today.

4) As a souvenir of his visit, the tech installed on the exterior of my house some ugly meter box. He didn't ask my permission to do this or even tell me. He just said he had to work on something outside, which I assumed meant getting something out of the van or making a private call from there, when all the sudden I heard drilling and by the time I recognized what it was and got out there the job had already been done. And that's when I finally got angry. The tech's only response was that he was required to install them on every call now, like that actually answers how the guy has the nerve to drill holes in the side of my house to mount some ugly box without my permission. Great, huh?

So bottom line, my Tivo is still useless to me and if by some miracle I can eventually get the cablecard actually paired I'm now on notice from Comcast that they will actually be charging me extra to get HD channels after all. So now as much as I *HATE* Comcast and hate giving them any more of my money than I have to, I'm beginning to wonder if all this is even worth it. If only I wasn't a huge baseball fan and didn't have any other options to watch the Giants live except for DirecTV (which from my experience is just as bad as Comcast) I would just cut the cord. But as it is I'm stuck and may have to reward Comcast's horrible behavior by returning my Tivo and keeping my DVR service with them after all. Help?


----------



## lpwcomp

ElJimador,

When you did guided setup, were there multiple Comcast options? If so, maybe you should try a different one.

Have you tried removing the CableCARD and seeing if a channel scan can find anything?

The fact that you are not getting any channels at all says it is more than a pairing problem. Send the e-mail to we_can_help documenting all of your problems including the addition of the meter to the outside of your house and asking for an explanation.


----------



## ElJimador

lpwcomp said:


> ElJimador,
> 
> When you did guided setup, were there multiple Comcast options? If so, maybe you should try a different one.
> 
> Have you tried removing the CableCARD and seeing if a channel scan can find anything?
> 
> The fact that you are not getting any channels at all says it is more than a pairing problem. Send the e-mail to we_can_help documenting all of your problems including the addition of the meter to the outside of your house and asking for an explanation.


Thanks for the tips. I've got a call into the tech's supervisor and I want to see how that goes before I try the we_can_help email, so I can document everything together. As for the guided setup though, this is where I'm still not sure I'm getting a straight answer from Tivo tech support either. Because when I did the setup I only had 1 option to choose for Comcast and of course I keyed in my zip too, but then it asked me what I got on certain channels to confirm what cable headend I'm actually receiving from. Both times I did the setup (because I did a complete delete and reboot on Sunday after I couldn't get any of the cards I got from my local Comcast store to pair the day before) the first channel it asked me about was 28, and both times none of the choices it gave me was the channel I actually got (BTV Access, some local public access channel here in Berkeley). So the first time I entered none of the above and the 2nd guided setup after reboot I entered "not sure, ask me about another channel" and then both times from there it asked me about the same 2 other channels where the choices available did match my lineup. Then yesterday before the tech arrived I got a message on my Tivo which told me a particular channel had been deleted from my lineup and showed me all other channels I'm supposed to be getting. No channel 28 in that lineup, and a couple other channels listed aren't on Comcast's lineup when I look up my address w/them either. So I told this to Tivo's cablecard support group this morning and the guy tells me that based on my answers to those channel questions that Tivo assumed that I'm actually mapped to a headend in the zip code just north of me. But then he also tells me that this shouldn't prevent the cablecard from pairing and that my channel list will be corrected automatically once I start getting a signal. He insists that the real problem is that Comcast has only given me cablecards preconfigured for a different service area (VCTID 81 when it should be 80S). So like I say, I'm waiting for a call back from the supervisor of the Comcast tech who came back yesterday, but at this point I don't really know who to believe. And BTW, after the tech's visit yesterday I got an order confirmation from Comcast that shows $16.95 HD/DVR Service fee readded to my account (fair enough I guess, for the STB I asked them to leave for me until I can finally get the Tivo working) and also a mysterious new $8.75/mo charge for "Digital Additional" (which I'm sure is the additional fee for HD channels on the Tivo even though I still don't have a working cablecard to get ANY channels on the Tivo).

Anyway, I do appreciate the tips and tonight when I get home I'll try removing the card and doing the channel scan. Thanks.


----------



## magicspell

slowbiscuit said:


> Call them and select the option to cancel or downgrade service, then get the retention rep to put on you the preferred double play package (all channels + Blast internet). Should be good for a year and costs $80/mo., I've been on it for over 2 years now because I can press the right buttons. No need to get a Tivo if all you want to do is reduce the cost of service. Your new bill with DVR should be around $100/mo, or maybe less if they throw the DVR in for free as part of the pkg.
> 
> If you replace their DVR with a Tivo - Cablecard installs are generally painless now, it will cost a little less, and you'll be a lot happier if you can live without OnDemand.


First off, thanks to everyone that responded with advice. Although I'm a bit late in responding I do appreciate the tips.

Here's what I ended up with. I went to my local Comcast office (after finally finding it) and asked to remove the HD DVR and pick up a cable card. No problem. Then I asked to reduce my service to the tier below digital preferred. The CSR looked for a minute and told me she could put me on the double play offer with digital prefereed and internet for $79/mo for a year (sounds similar to what slowbiscuit described). I agreed. I'll have to remind myself to circle back next year and not let the promotion expire, lol. I also need to review the next couple of bills to insure they get it right.

Next I went and picked up the Tivo premiere (went with the XL/4). Got everything home and set up the Tivo through the guided install. Let it update everything WITHOUT the cablecard installed. Next day I installed the cablecard and called the Comcast cablecard hotline (with fingers crossed). Read off the info from the Tivo screens and the Comcast rep said everything looked "fine" except my account didn't reflect the proper coding for the cablecard. He automatically transferred me to the regular Comcast support who I then had to explain everything to. I was beginning to think I was doomed. However, within a few minutes the TV came on and I could tune all my channels! I consider my cablecard install/pairing a success compared to many I've read about.

Since installing the TiVo last weekend I've been able to set up pyTivo, kmttg, and Playon. I've pushed a couple of files to the TiVo with pyTivo which played beautifully. Last night I pulled a few recorded broadcast shows from the TiVo and recoded them with VideoReDo. All seems to be working as designed so far.

Thanks again for the info, background, and wealth of guidance in these forums. Without it I'm sure I wouldn't have come this far (especially so quickly)!


----------



## ElJimador

So I talked to the supervisor of the Comcast tech who came to my house and that didn't help either. Nice guy, seemed to mean well and all that but his only guidance was to call 800 Comcast to have them run through all my account info to make sure there wasn't anything there that might be preventing pairing, and then call their cablecard activation line again and if it still didn't pair to have them try the signal from different cable headends nearby. Seemed like reasonable advise and I was encouraged when the rep through 800 Comcast (after putting me on hold for a long time to talk to her supervisor) said that they did find 1 change to make on my account that might help (something about a header key that orders how their signal is sent to different equipment). But then I called cable card activation and found out that didn't change anything and that they have no ability to send you a signal from a different headend that you're assigned. Her advice was that I try going to a different local Comcast store in my area and pick up a card from them. Which brings me to my question to all of the knowledgeable folks here: are cable cards supposed to be pre-configured for your particular service area (cable headend, channel map or whatever)? I can't seem to get a straight answer on this from Comcast or Tivo. The local tech supervisor for Comcast says no, that they deliver the same refurbished Motorola cards throughout the Bay Area. But I'm still stuck on the fact that the VCTID on all the cards they've provided me so far reads as 81 when they're telling me my actual VCT is 80S. Seems unlikely to me that that's something pre-configured on the card itself since the VCTID when you first put a new card in shows as 0 and doesn't appear until Comcast sends the activation signal. But then why would they advise me to try a card from a different local Comcast store instead? 

I've emailed all this to the We_Can_Help address and left another message back for the local tech supervisor to what he can do to escalate on his end. I'm also buying another Premiere today, basically just to test everything on that too and rule out to Comcast that my Tivo itself is the problem when they inevitably try to discard me over to Tivo support instead. In the meantime, anything more that anyone here can tell my about my VCTID disconnect would be much appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## ElJimador

Got a call from the Comcast Executive Office re: the email I sent to We_Can_Help. She seemed knowledgeable about cable card pairing and said she'd reach out to my local field office to get this resolved. She also cleared up a couple mysteries for me. 1) No one at Comcast was telling my that VCTID should be "80S", they were saying "ADS", as in my cable headend is Berkeley ADS. Apparently VCT means nothing to them and they have no other designation for what your channel map is supposed to be so they just answered my questions on that by repeating the headend location. So disregard my earlier question on that. Also she confirmed that there is no additional fee to get HD channels, so what local dispatch told the tech in my home earlier on that was BS.

Anyway, seems like the issue is finally in the right hands so I hope to have happy news to report back on this in the next day or 2. Thanks to everyone on the tips so far, especially on contacting the We_Can_Help email.


----------



## a68oliver

although I am no expert on this, it is my understanding from reading these threads for some time, that the cablecard is provisioned (before handing it to you) for your particular headend. If it is not provisioned correctly, then the activation signals won't reach it.

This could explalin some of your problems. Also, I am not paying an HD fee. It is also my understanding that that is only for Comcast provided HD equipment, ie., DVR or cablebox.

If you get charged it, ask to cancel the service and you willl probably continue to receive the HD channels.

Good luck. We_can_help cleaned up my billing issue a few years ago.


----------



## ElJimador

Well whadda ya know. Took the new Premiere out of the box yesterday, plugged in cable card I already had and it paired on the first try. Turns out it was a Tivo issue all along. For the benefit of others who experience pairing problems similar to my own, there was a difference in the setup this time that I suspect was key. Even though both units were brand new Premiere's right out of the box from local Best Buy's (the first the original 320 gb model and the new one the 500 gb) and even though I went through the same process on both of completing the entire guided setup before attempting to activate the card, this time I was never asked what I got on particular channels (28, 34, etc.). I could swear I didn't answer the questions that led up to it any differently this time than I had twice before in doing and redoing the guided setup on the first (same zip code and provider info etc.) but whereas last time it asked me those questions and determined from my answers to them that I must actually be associated with a channel map in the zip code just north of me instead of the zip I entered, this time it just took my zip code and provider answers, gave me the channel list to confirm, and loaded the data. After completing the guided setup and putting the card in its slot I then noted the following differences prior to calling Comcast for pairing:

*On the Cable Card Menu / Network Status page, OOB Msgs received became a non-zero # and continued to refresh upward from the moment I inserted the card 
*Hitting the Guide button immediately showed me an actual channel guide instead "Acquiring Channel Information, Loading..." forever.

From these indicators my assumption now is that contra everything I had been told in multiple calls with Tivo tech support, the local tech supervisor for Comcast was right: the fact that Tivo assigned the wrong channel list to me on initial setup was the reason the card wouldn't pair. In the end it worked out to my advantage because of the price drop on the 500 gb model which I would have bought in the first place if it was at its current $50 off sale price then. But I have to say I'm very disappointed with Tivo support in all this. Twice I had them on 3 way calls with Comcast cable card activation pointing out all the info I could after each failed attempt (including the 0 OOB msgs received and the "Acquiring Channel Info" via the Guide button), and when I went back to them after what the Comcast local tech supervisor told me they insisted repeatedly that there was no way that Tivo assigning me to the wrong channel list in the initial setup would prevent a card from pairing. In hindsight I should have been more skeptical of that answer and more firm in insisting that they fix my setup instead of letting them turn me around and send me back to Comcast each time. But with a lot of previous bad experiences with Comcast vs. Tivo's much better reputation I just couldn't get my mind around the idea that it really could be a Tivo issue all along, and then the more my calls turned to frustration and complaints about Comcast the more the Tivo reps just kept me pointed in that direction. Friendly, but not very helpful.

Anyway, problem solved at last and I'm looking forward to playing with my new toy.


----------



## Davelnlr_

Glad its working for you. Im not sure, after reading your last post, just what the problem was, however. Unlike you, when I just activated my new box, it did ask me the question about what channel I received on channel 2 during guided setup, and the card paird up ok. I really dont see what having the wrong channel map on the cablecard would have to do with the pairing. I would think it would pair up, and just provide the wrong channels...

In any case, glad its working for you now.


----------



## chiguy50

Comcast's CableCARD support gets a lot of (justifiable) flak. It's nice to see that, for once, they were on the ball and not at fault for the TiVo's interoperability issues. 

You could lay this one at TiVo tech support's doorstep; but it's also possible that your problem was an outlier since we still don't know exactly what the cause was.

At any rate, congratulations on your persistence; hope you will find it was worth the effort in the end. And thanks for posting the details here for posterity's sake.


----------



## GTrotter4

I bought a brand new TiVo XL4 off of eBay for $350. I picked up a cable card from Comcast and called the self-install number. The card validated and connected but *none of the authorization information appeared on the conditional access screen.*

I called TiVo technical support and told them about the conditional access screen problem. The agent was nice and courteous and was pretty confident it was a Comcast problem (probably a bad card, wrong pairing information or something wrong with the DAC (headend)). So I picked up 3 different cable cards and spent MANY hours with wonderful Comcast tech support agents (1-855-425-9120). 2 different advanced Techs assured me that everything was correct on their end (they even confirmed with my local Atlanta headend)

I called TiVo back and they agreed to do an RMA and send me a different TiVo. I then put the *same* cable card in the new unit, called Comcast self-pairing hotline and 1 minute later I have all my channels.


----------



## MathiasRex

I'm in San Francisco and was able to pick up my multi-stream Cable Card for my Premiere XL4 box from the local office here. Charge is a reasonable $1 and change per month.

When I first plugged it in, basic cable channels came in only. No extended cable or premium channels.

Spent several hours with at least 4 reps from Comcast performing various tasks, including getting cut off a couple of times as I was bounced from place to place. Read the specs to them several times as well, Cable Card ID, Host ID, Data, etc.

At the end of all this we were no further along. No extended channels or premium channels. It was extremely frustrating but I'm sympathetic with customer service reps and won't blame them.

A tech was sent in a couple of days (was pleased with speed of that) and had it fixed in a few minutes after talking with the internal tech at the office.

That was two weeks ago. Guess what? Today I've lost many of the basic cable channels! They're coming in fine to a Comcast box in another part of my home, just not through the XL4 with the CableCard. A quick call to Comcast and a reset did not solve it, so another tech is coming in two days (fast again) and I'm sure they'll nail it.

A mixed bag here, then, overall pleased with the techs that come out and how quickly they're sent. A lot trickier dealing with the phone reps.

Mathias


----------



## Davelnlr_

MathiasRex said:


> That was two weeks ago. Guess what? Today I've lost many of the basic cable channels! They're coming in fine to a Comcast box in another part of my home, just not through the XL4 with the CableCard.


Apparently there is more to cablecards than the pairing. I had this exact same problem about a year ago. Turned out they had the cablecard info correct, but the billing department had somehow changed the cablecard to a different programming tier than the one I was paying for. Apparently their system can have different packages assigned to different boxes on the same account (no idea why). They had my main Tivo as Digital Preferred, but had changed the second Tivo to digital economy or something like that. So one box worked, and the other appeared to be unpaired.

Tech got the office to match up all the billing with the cablecard, and it popped right back on, and has been fine since.

Also, it took a tech visit to figure it out, because it seems the cablecard people did not have access to the billing info on the account, so they never noticed the two cablecards were assigned different programming tiers.


----------



## boshk

hello, i have a series 3 and i just replaced 2 single stream cards that started to act up on me. the audio was cutting out on all channels, and the picture was pixelating and artifacting. so i exchanged it for a multi stream card and everything worked fine. except that apparently the series 3 is so stupid that it has to have 2 cards to use both tuners. so i went back and picked up a second multi stream (thats all comcast has now apparently) card and installed it. now i have the artifacting and sound problem back. each card individually works fine, and i tried the first card in the second slot by itself and vice versa. both worked fine individually. but whenever i have two cards in, i have problems. tried rebooting, and running through the guided setup again, but it didnt work. has this happened to anyone else? anyone have any ideas?


----------



## morac

boshk said:


> hello, i have a series 3 and i just replaced 2 single stream cards that started to act up on me. the audio was cutting out on all channels, and the picture was pixelating and artifacting. so i exchanged it for a multi stream card and everything worked fine. except that apparently the series 3 is so stupid that it has to have 2 cards to use both tuners. so i went back and picked up a second multi stream (thats all comcast has now apparently) card and installed it. now i have the artifacting and sound problem back. each card individually works fine, and i tried the first card in the second slot by itself and vice versa. both worked fine individually. but whenever i have two cards in, i have problems. tried rebooting, and running through the guided setup again, but it didnt work. has this happened to anyone else? anyone have any ideas?


It could be the drive. With only 1 card installed only one tuner will buffer to the drive. It's possible the drive is failing and can't handle two streams at once, but works with one. An easy way to test this is to put both cards in and then tune to a non-existent channel on one of the tuners and see if the other one is okay.

Note that pixelation and sound issues is rarely a problem with the card, especially in the S3 which has 2 cards. The chances of both cards failing at the same time is almost impossible.


----------



## boshk

morac said:


> It could be the drive. With only 1 card installed only one tuner will buffer to the drive. It's possible the drive is failing and can't handle two streams at once, but works with one. An easy way to test this is to put both cards in and then tune to a non-existent channel on one of the tuners and see if the other one is okay.
> 
> Note that pixelation and sound issues is rarely a problem with the card, especially in the S3 which has 2 cards. The chances of both cards failing at the same time is almost impossible.


i just replaced my stock drive with a 1TB wd caviar green. so its not the drive failing... could it be because i enabled supersize?


----------



## pdhenry

Only having multistream cards in stock is an FCC thing. How's your SNR and signal level?


----------



## unitron

boshk said:


> hello, i have a series 3 and i just replaced 2 single stream cards that started to act up on me. the audio was cutting out on all channels, and the picture was pixelating and artifacting. so i exchanged it for a multi stream card and everything worked fine. except that apparently the series 3 is so stupid that it has to have 2 cards to use both tuners. so i went back and picked up a second multi stream (thats all comcast has now apparently) card and installed it. now i have the artifacting and sound problem back. each card individually works fine, and i tried the first card in the second slot by itself and vice versa. both worked fine individually. but whenever i have two cards in, i have problems. tried rebooting, and running through the guided setup again, but it didnt work. has this happened to anyone else? anyone have any ideas?


The original Series 3 was brought to market before the standards for the M cards were finalized, so it has to use one card per tuner, whether it's a S or an M card. Not really TiVo's fault.

It's quite possible, since your TiVo is older than a Series 4 and newer than a Series 1, that the power supply is suffering from "capacitor plague" and can't quite provide enough current for both cards and tuners.

Pop the top and look for bulges.


----------



## morac

boshk said:


> i just replaced my stock drive with a 1TB wd caviar green. so its not the drive failing... could it be because i enabled supersize?


Assuming your SNR levels are good, if the problem started right after replacing the drive, then I would suspect the new drive is faulty. Try putting the original drive back in and see if the problem goes away.


----------



## boshk

unitron said:


> The original Series 3 was brought to market before the standards for the M cards were finalized, so it has to use one card per tuner, whether it's a S or an M card. Not really TiVo's fault.
> 
> It's quite possible, since your TiVo is older than a Series 4 and newer than a Series 1, that the power supply is suffering from "capacitor plague" and can't quite provide enough current for both cards and tuners.
> 
> Pop the top and look for bulges.


so the multi stream cards require more power to run?


----------



## unitron

boshk said:


> so the multi stream cards require more power to run?


I do not know if the M cards draw more current than the S cards, but it's basic Ohm's law (with a little Kirchhoff and Thevenin thrown in) that 2 cards, connected across the power supply output in parallel (and in parallel with all the other stuff drawing current) will draw more current than one card.

If your power supply is starting to go bad due to "capacitor plague" (and with Series 2 and Series 3 TiVos that's actually quite likely), then adding the additional currrent draw of the second card will cause the output voltage to sag and if it sags enough for a particle of a second it'll make the CPU reset and if it doesn't get quite that bad it still means not enough current to go around for everything to work properly.

There have been reports from other users on this site of a second card crashing their TiVo until they fixed their power supplies.


----------



## sbourgeo

unitron said:


> it's basic Ohm's law (with a little Kirchhoff and Thevenin thrown in).


What, no love for Norton?


----------



## unitron

sbourgeo said:


> What, no love for Norton?


Care and Feeding of Electrons 101 was a long time ago, and it was part of a servicing degree program, not a 4 year EE deal, so he didn't immediately come to mind.


----------



## sbourgeo

unitron said:


> Care and Feeding of Electrons 101 was a long time ago, and it was part of a servicing degree program, not a 4 year EE deal, so he didn't immediately come to mind.


IMO Norton was always second banana to Thevenin even with an EE degree (kinda like Fourier to Laplace). I was just voicing my appreciation for the mention of Ohm, Kirchhoff, and Thevenin after all those years I spent dealing with their work in dusty old textbooks and blue books. :up:


----------



## boshk

unitron said:


> I do not know if the M cards draw more current than the S cards, but it's basic Ohm's law (with a little Kirchhoff and Thevenin thrown in) that 2 cards, connected across the power supply output in parallel (and in parallel with all the other stuff drawing current) will draw more current than one card.
> 
> If your power supply is starting to go bad due to "capacitor plague" (and with Series 2 and Series 3 TiVos that's actually quite likely), then adding the additional currrent draw of the second card will cause the output voltage to sag and if it sags enough for a particle of a second it'll make the CPU reset and if it doesn't get quite that bad it still means not enough current to go around for everything to work properly.
> 
> There have been reports from other users on this site of a second card crashing their TiVo until they fixed their power supplies.


i only asked because i had 2 single stream cards in it for probably 4-5 years, and swapped them for multi stream ones.


----------



## unitron

boshk said:


> i only asked because i had 2 single stream cards in it for probably 4-5 years, and swapped them for multi stream ones.


I don't know if they have labels that specify current draw or not, having never been near one, but I wouldn't expect the difference to be all that large, especially since the M cards probably use slightly newer, more efficient electronics.

But I would expect 2 of them to draw twice as much current as 1, and for other people with power supply problems, that's been enough to crash the TiVo.


----------



## tewill

Just wanted to pass along some key information I learned while trying to get a Comcast cable card working with my new TiVo Premiere 4, in case this hasn't been mentioned before.

After 4-5 calls in to the special Comcast TiVo department, and hours of time lost, I was told it was likely I had a bad card. The problem was that my new TiVo would just hang indefinitely at 75% when trying to acquire channels. After reading some posts in this thread, I was concerned that a new card wouldn't solve the problem. So, when speaking with the CSR in person at my local Comcast office, I asked if there was something I could do to ensure that the second card I got worked. He asked if I had a Premiere, then quickly went back and grabbed another card that, unlike my first card, had a gold strip on the end where it plugs into the TiVo. He said that the cards with this gold strip tend to work better with Premieres, and sure enough, with the new card my TiVo was up and running almost immediately with no issues.

I can't say for sure that my success wasn't just due to the first card being broken and the second being functional, but you might want to ask your Comcast CSR if they have one of these cable cards with the gold strip, especially if you're experiencing issues.


----------



## slowbiscuit

Ok so here's something weird with my card billing - I had 3 cards as of last November, then Comcast decided to start charging me an outlet fee for each extra card (2x$9.95) minus the $2.50 credits for each on the end of the month's bill. I wasn't using one of them so I returned it, and as expected they took one off the bill. I have no other boxes with them, just a DTA at $1.99/mo (which used to be free, but that's another rant).

What I didn't expect was that a couple of weeks later (late Dec.), they took the other one off the bill too (that I'm still using) AND still gave me the credit! So as of my latest bill I now have 2 cards and 2x$2.50 credits and am not charged for either. I have no idea how or why this happened, but I'm wondering if they've reversed course on outlet fees for cards or if it's the usual local Comcast lottery.


----------



## lpwcomp

slowbiscuit said:


> I have no idea how or why this happened, but I'm wondering if they've reversed course on outlet fees for cards or if it's the usual local Comcast lottery.


The latter.


----------



## chiguy50

slowbiscuit said:


> Ok so here's something weird with my card billing - I had 3 cards as of last November, then Comcast decided to start charging me an outlet fee for each extra card (2x$9.95) minus the $2.50 credits for each on the end of the month's bill. I wasn't using one of them so I returned it, and as expected they took one off the bill. I have no other boxes with them, just a DTA at $1.99/mo (which used to be free, but that's another rant).
> 
> What I didn't expect was that a couple of weeks later (late Dec.), they took the other one off the bill too (that I'm still using) AND still gave me the credit! So as of my latest bill I now have 2 cards and 2x$2.50 credits and am not charged for either. I have no idea how or why this happened, but I'm wondering if they've reversed course on outlet fees for cards or if it's the usual local Comcast lottery.


Congratulations! It's probably their billing dept.'s usually SNAFU methodology, but perhaps there is a correlation to your other billed services. What are you getting on your combined Comcast account and at what price?


----------



## slowbiscuit

$80/mo. for all non-premium channels and Blast internet.


----------



## morac

slowbiscuit said:


> $80/mo. for all non-premium channels and Blast internet.


I wish that was offered near me. The only double play package I see Blast Internet plus Digital Economy for $83. Digital Economy omits many popular channels like Cartoon Network and Syfy.

I'm currently on a special package where I get Blast and all channels plus HBO and Starz! for $80, but that expires next month.


----------



## chiguy50

slowbiscuit said:


> $80/mo. for *all non-premium channels* and Blast internet.


Are you referring to the "Digital Preferred" tier with no additional programming (e.g., sports entertainment)? Do you have any Comcast equipment other than the two CC's and the DTA and, if so, is there a separate charge for it (e.g., cable modem)? Are you on a special promotion or did you qualify for any other discounts? How much are you paying in total every month including equipment charges and discounts?

I'm trying to figure out whether there is a logical explanation for the dismissal of your "additional outlet" charge or whether it's an anomaly that could be short-lived. Based on what you've mentioned to date, it sounds like a mistake that will eventually be corrected, but it would be nice to find out that you've somehow managed to legitimately avoid the "TiVo penalty" charge.


----------



## slowbiscuit

Yep, preferred with nothing other than 2 CCs and a DTA. My total bill w/taxes is $80/mo (the card credits offset taxes and the DTA).

It is their usual new customer double play promo, but I keep getting them to re-up me on it when it expires because I tell them that U-Verse has a better deal and I can switch (not that I will). The 2nd card was taken off the bill a couple of weeks after I re-up'd again in December.


----------



## chiguy50

slowbiscuit said:


> Yep, preferred with nothing other than 2 CCs and a DTA. My total bill w/taxes is $80/mo (the card credits offset taxes and the DTA).
> 
> It is their usual new customer double play promo, but I keep getting them to re-up me on it when it expires because I tell them that U-Verse has a better deal and I can switch (not that I will). The 2nd card was taken off the bill a couple of weeks after I re-up'd again in December.


So . . . it there any line entry on your current bill for either of the CableCARDs? Or are the two COE credits the only indication that Comcast knows you have two of their CC's and are using them in your own equipment?

I'm scratching my head on this one. Perhaps the bonobos in billing have assumed that you're using both remaining CC's in the same device? Previously, that would have meant a charge of about $2.00 for the second card. But now that Comcast is imposing the $10 "additional outlet" fee in lieu of a legitimate CC fee, two CC's in one device would presumably remain free of charge.

Just curious: What is your zip code? Both lpwcomp and I are in the ATL and are still paying the "TiVo penalty" fee, as I like to call it.


----------



## slowbiscuit

Only the 2 credits and the DTA are on my bill, I'm in 30106 (Austell). Both cards have full authorization so they are still on my account just not on the bill. Yep, it's weird, because the 2nd card (and outlet) was taken off 2 weeks after I returned the 3rd card and got my deal renewed, for no reason that I can see.


----------



## chiguy50

slowbiscuit said:


> Only the 2 credits and the DTA are on my bill, I'm in 30106 (Austell). *Both cards have full authorization so they are still on my account just not on the bill.* Yep, it's weird, because the 2nd card (and outlet) was taken off 2 weeks after I returned the 3rd card and got my deal renewed, for no reason that I can see.


As we know, Comcast's service and billing are two separate departments and their operations don't always sync, so it's not really weird in my book--any more than it's weird that folks have been getting billed for premium channels but don't obtain the proper CC authorization to receive those channels.

I hope your current arrangement will stick, but please let us know if anything changes. For my part, I'm getting comped for the $10 "digital service" fee (that's how it appears on my bill) through Jun/Jul of this year, but when that credit ends I plan to go back at Comcast to get it removed. In the meantime, I can't really complain since my total monthly bill is a negative $5.80, and my current running total is a credit of $39.21.

BTW, I'm in zip 30324.


----------



## lil.wabby

At least twice a week, I get a freeze out and then cablecard screen on both my tivos. I was on the phone for hours with Comcast and the Cable company. Each pointing fingers at the other. So through all this here is what I have found. When this happens, I unplug the TiVo and let it reset. Then hit live tv button twice and then hit the Tivo button so that I can get to my recordings. 

What a pain, but it works.. Does anyone know why this is happening?
Has anyone else had these issues.

Thanks


----------



## unitron

lil.wabby said:


> At least twice a week, I get a freeze out and then cablecard screen on both my tivos. I was on the phone for hours with Comcast and the Cable company. Each pointing fingers at the other. So through all this here is what I have found. When this happens, I unplug the TiVo and let it reset. Then hit live tv button twice and then hit the Tivo button so that I can get to my recordings.
> 
> What a pain, but it works.. Does anyone know why this is happening?
> Has anyone else had these issues.
> 
> Thanks


When you say unplug the TiVo, do you mean unplug the AC cord from the wall socket, unplug the cable company cable from the tuner input, or the Ethernet cable or what?

If it was just one TiVo doing it, I'd ask if you'd looked at your capacitors lately.

Although, it wouldn't hurt to check them on both machines anyway.


----------



## peter888chan

recently purchased the 4 tuner premiere with lifetime and moved the cablecard from the premiere XL into the new box

surprisingly, all channels still worked

but I called the Comcast cablecard hotline anyway and provided the needed info, they sent a hit, lost channels, wait a minute, all channels back

phew


----------



## mjmontgomery

Hi Tivo experts, 
I am considering getting an actual cable package. I currently have a Tivo Premiere with a CableCARD (i get broadcast-only channels via Comcast now). 

I talked to 2 guys at Comcast and they kept saying that if I subscribe to "digital starter" (one of their levels that includes VOD) I will need an actual cable box. They said I cannot use On Demand if I stick with just the CableCARD. Quote "Thank you for waiting. As I have checked, Tivo with cable card can only receive Digital Cable channels but not ON DEMAND, pay-per-view, or the interactive programming guide."


This is confusing because Tivo's website (where you put in your zip code ) says I can use On Demand with my Tivo. And from reading other threads it sounds like some people have been able to do this. Or maybe I have misunderstood some or all of the information. 

Can someone help me understand?


----------



## lpwcomp

mjmontgomery said:


> Hi Tivo experts,
> I am considering getting an actual cable package. I currently have a Tivo Premiere with a CableCARD (i get broadcast-only channels via Comcast now).
> 
> I talked to 2 guys at Comcast and they kept saying that if I subscribe to "digital starter" (one of their levels that includes VOD) I will need an actual cable box. They said I cannot use On Demand if I stick with just the CableCARD. Quote "Thank you for waiting. As I have checked, Tivo with cable card can only receive Digital Cable channels but not ON DEMAND, pay-per-view, or the interactive programming guide."
> 
> This is confusing because Tivo's website (where you put in your zip code ) says I can use On Demand with my Tivo. And from reading other threads it sounds like some people have been able to do this. Or maybe I have misunderstood some or all of the information.
> 
> Can someone help me understand?


Where are you located? Some Comcast service areas have implemented VOD on TiVo Premieres. Even if you aren't in one of those areas, you can still receive all of the channels in a package, just no VOD or PPV.


----------



## mjmontgomery

My zip is 02139. According to Tivo's page about it, it may be possible (I put in my zip and got "congratulations! " etc.


----------



## lpwcomp

mjmontgomery said:


> My zip is 02139. According to Tivo's page about it, it may be possible (I put in my zip and got "congratulations! " etc.


I'm shocked to learn that 2 Comcast CSRs are that clueless. You might want to call them back and tell them that they are providing erroneous information, that VOD and PPV are indeed available available using your TiVo Premiere. Demand to speak to a supervisor and keep moving up the chain until you get someone who knows what they are talking about. If they keep insisting that you need one of their boxes, e-mail [email protected], contact TiVo support, and consider filing a complaint with the FCC.


----------



## mjmontgomery

Thanks lpwcomp, I know that sometimes happens with comcast (but they seemed so sure!  )


----------



## unitron

Aren't VOD and PPV like SDV, in that the TiVo needs a way to send a request back up the co-ax to the cable company?

Which cable cards were apparently carefully designed not to be able to do.


----------



## lpwcomp

unitron said:


> Aren't VOD and PPV like SDV, in that the TiVo needs a way to send a request back up the co-ax to the cable company?
> 
> Which cable cards were apparently carefully designed not to be able to do.


The Premieres do it by communicating via IP backchannel.


----------



## wb4whd

Comcast is terrible on their pricing. I was paying $1.50 a month per CableCard after the first free one for a year or so then Comcast suddenly jumped the price in Atlanta to $9.99 per card. I would call and fight with them and they'd drop the price again but only for a month and then it would go right back up. After dealing with this for 5 years I had enough. I switched to Dish and got a pair of Hopper DVRs. I have 3 Tivo Premiers and 2 Tivo 3HDs to sell if anyone is looking for good used equipment. 2 of the Premiers have reference numbers so you can just finish the last 6 months of service and be contract free after that.


----------



## BobR1

I've been reading a lot of the cablecard problem related threads here looking for info, but so far haven't found anything quite matching what's been happening this week.

My Premiere has been working perfectly fine for over a year now, pretty much trouble free on Comcast.

Two days ago, C-SPAN suddenly became Comedy Central, although the Tivo guide still said C-SPAN. I decided to give it a day, and sure enough, this morning C-SPAN was back, but now I'm getting the "Channel not authorized" message on C-SPAN3.

Then surfing around, I discovered that something like almost half the channels (all just seemingly random channels) are giving me that same message, and restarting the Tivo didn't help.

I still have the Comcast cable box hooked up (to use their "On Demand" stuff), and hmmm.. all those channels are working.

So now I'm not sure whether to start by calling Tivo, or Comcast.


----------



## lpwcomp

BobR1 said:


> I've been reading a lot of the cablecard problem related threads here looking for info, but so far haven't found anything quite matching what's been happening this week.
> 
> My Premiere has been working perfectly fine for over a year now, pretty much trouble free on Comcast.
> 
> Two days ago, C-SPAN suddenly became Comedy Central, although the Tivo guide still said C-SPAN. I decided to give it a day, and sure enough, this morning C-SPAN was back, but now I'm getting the "Channel not authorized" message on C-SPAN3.
> 
> Then surfing around, I discovered that something like almost half the channels (all just seemingly random channels) are giving me that same message, and restarting the Tivo didn't help.
> 
> I still have the Comcast cable box hooked up (to use their "On Demand" stuff), and hmmm.. all those channels are working.
> 
> So now I'm not sure whether to start by calling Tivo, or Comcast.


Did you ever get the CableCARD paired to the TiVo?


----------



## BobR1

lpwcomp said:


> Did you ever get the CableCARD paired to the TiVo?


This has been working fine for a year now, it just started having problems with dropping channels this week.

I haven't had a chance to call Comcast yet (not looking forward to the experience from reading here and on the Comcast forums), so I haven't had anyone try "re-pairing" it to see if that can fix this problem, if that's what you meant.

(Sorry, I'm just learning all this terminology.... I'm from computer/telco networking and it seems the providers have all made up new names for everything to make it sound mysterious and only an onsite tech can possibly fix things.)


----------



## Davelnlr_

BobR1 said:


> This has been working fine for a year now, it just started having problems with dropping channels this week.


An unpaired cablecard might work for a year, then when they changed the flags on some channels might stop working.

Check the Tivo site, and look at the cablecard diagnostics screens for your brand of card, and check the channels and see what the flags are. Sounds like you might need to get Comcast to re-pair the card.


----------



## BobR1

Well, the CableCard hotline couldn't help with my missing channel problems but he was able to verify (by actually reading me the numbers from my account) that the CableCard ID, host and data were correctly entered.

Then when I got bounced around on hold and ended up at a sweet young thing in CS, she said all those fields were blank and had me read them to her so she could enter them, certain that was all that would be needed to make things work again (regardless of the fact that about half the channels already did work, which likely wouldn't have happened if the card IDs were wrong), but to no avail, didn't fix anything so she rolled a truck.

Today the guy comes and says they're doing an audit to make sure people aren't getting channels they're not supposed to get (even though I have the bog standard basic digital plan), and that might have messed things up. He verified all the numbers with CS (after being on hold forever) and nothing they did could get it working again. He said he had a spare CableCard with him, but he didn't think that would fix it since a dead card is usually an "all or nothing" kind of deal- either it works or it doesn't, but after everything else failed he swapped the card (and spent another 10 minutes on hold to get it into the system), and the damn thing started working.

Last thing I would have suspected to be the problem, but I can't argue with success. Maybe they just got the info correct this time, (it was a different voice at CS that entered the new card's numbers), but I'm happy.

Now I just hope it lasts.


----------



## Atomic Taco

BobR1 said:


> Today the guy comes and says they're doing an audit to make sure people aren't getting channels they're not supposed to get (even though I have the bog standard basic digital plan), and that might have messed things up.


What part of the country are you in?

I just recently started getting Discovery in HD even though it's not listed for my package (SD is).


----------



## burdellgp

BobR1 said:


> he swapped the card (and spent another 10 minutes on hold to get it into the system), and the damn thing started working.


It probably wasn't a problem with the card. I lost some of my channels, and my sister lost all of her channels, at about the same time (both on Comcast). We both went round and round with customer "service" and got truck rolls. In both cases, a replacement CableCard got it working, but it looked a lot more like replacing the card reset their systems (sending all the channel lists and such).


----------



## supasta

One month ago I upgraded from a TiVo Premiere to a Premiere 4 in order to add a TiVo Mini to my setup. I swapped the cable card from the old box to the new and called the Comcast Cable Card 877 number. No problems. Working right away. For two weeks. Then I started to notice two channels not working. The local ABC HD network was always completely distorted and unwatchable, but it would record. The local NBC HD station would intermittently not tune and show 'Searching for signal...'. 

Today I called to have the card repaired. She tells me the Data ID in the system was different. How? It was working fine for two weeks! I give it the benefit of the doubt and get the usual "it take 45-minutes to pair." So, I wait. 

Two hours later, no fix. I call back. Now, apparently the cable card is bad. I have to go and swap it. That, or they roll a truck. 

So I am going to jump through the Comcast hoops. I'll go and swap the card. I have an errand near the service center anyway. But I have a feeling they won't have any M cards. They didn't even know what a cable card was last year when I went to get the one I have. 

I'm posting here in case that anyone has any other ideas? I have checked the signal strength on the missing channels through the TiVo, and there is no signal at all. I only noticed the two channels at first, but now that I've flipped through and tested, I find that I am missing 5-7 other channels that I had just a day ago. 

Ideas? Thanks.


----------



## Atomic Taco

supasta said:


> I have a feeling they won't have any M cards.


They're not allowed to give out S cards any more (FCC told them so). If they hand you one, ask for a different one.


----------



## morac

If a local channel is having issues, it's never a pairing problem and local channels can never be encrypted. It's likely a feed or signal issue, especially if it's one or two channels.

Many Comcast areas simply put up antennas to pick up local broadcasts. If the antenna gets out of alignment or otherwise screwed up, the picture will as well. The easiest way to check is to have a neighbor see if they have problems on that channel as well.

Another possibility is that Comcast remapped your channels, but never sent the new channel mapping to your cards. You can use the DVR diagnostics page to check the frequency mapping for tuned channels. Phone support won't have a clue as to what the mapping is supposed to be unfortunately. You'll need a local tech to verify it's correct. That or you can try emailing your local office from Comcast's contact page.


----------



## Atomic Taco

morac said:


> local channels can never be encrypted.


The reason I have a CableCard is because my local channels are encrypted.


----------



## morac

Atomic Taco said:


> The reason I have a CableCard is because my local channels are encrypted.


Sorry, I meant copy protected. Encrypted channels can be viewed without pairing. Copy protected channels can not.


----------



## 1283

supasta said:


> I'm posting here in case that anyone has any other ideas? I have checked the signal strength on the missing channels through the TiVo, and there is no signal at all. I only noticed the two channels at first, but now that I've flipped through and tested, I find that I am missing 5-7 other channels that I had just a day ago.


If you have just Limited Basic, there may be a filter that needs to be removed because Comcast moved those channels within the filter range.


----------



## supasta

c3 said:


> If you have just Limited Basic, there may be a filter that needs to be removed because Comcast moved those channels within the filter range.


I have a Digital + HD package. The local channels were the HD local channels, but after a quick search, I found that there were other channels missing as well (HDNet, for example). All channels that I was getting without issue just a few days ago.



morac said:


> Another possibility is that Comcast remapped your channels, but never sent the new channel mapping to your cards.


I believe that you are exactly right here. I have received 1-2 message per day over the last 3-4 days on the TiVo saying that my lineup has changed. I first noticed the problem just after the most recent of those message appeared.

I just returned from the Comcast (Xfinity?) local office and got a new M card. Installed and called the 877 number.

The card is working. In that, I am getting channels - including the channels I was previously missing. However, the cable card rep could not figure out why the Val remains a ?.
Con: Yes EBCP: Yes Val: ? 0x0A

Currently everything is working properly - I am getting all the correct channels. She told me that if the Val doesn't correct itself, or if I have any other problems, they will have to roll a truck. Phooey. She was clearly out of canned responses read from her screen. Fingers crossed.


----------



## morac

supasta said:


> I believe that you are exactly right here. I have received 1-2 message per day over the last 3-4 days on the TiVo saying that my lineup has changed. I first noticed the problem just after the most recent of those message appeared.


Just to clarify things, the cableCard channel mapping and the guide data channel mapping are two different things:

CableCARD mapping maps a channel number to a QAM channel frequency. Guide channel mapping maps a channel number to a channel name and it's associated guide data. The TiVo puts up messages for the later, but not the former.

There's really no way of knowing if the CableCARD mapping is wrong without having a cable box to compare with. Since Comcast needs to use cableCards in it's own boxes this shouldn't be an issue though unless the TiVo isn't getting the updates do to a bug or bad card.

As a new card fixed it, it's possible the card was bad or had old firmware or something. It's also possible that the simple act of activating the card, which sends a "hit" on it fixed the problem. On a side note, sometimes Comcast's local hardware has issues and doesn't actually transmit the commands to perform actions in a timely manner (or at all). That's why Comcast reps say the change can take an hour, even though the change should be more or less instantaneous.


----------



## supasta

Should I worry or even pay attention to the Val still showing a ? (question mark)
I do not get any premium channels in my cable package, and everything is still working great. I quickly flipped through and I am getting every channel.


----------



## morac

supasta said:


> Should I worry or even pay attention to the Val still showing a ? (question mark)
> I do not get any premium channels in my cable package, and everything is still working great. I quickly flipped through and I am getting every channel.


That means the card isn't paired. If you don't get any protected channels (Encore, HBO, etc) it doesn't matter, though if On Demand ever comes to your area, it won't work unless the cards are paired.

You should have Comcast triple check the numbers. I've found that sometimes they don't save them after entering them. Also once entered, they must send a "hit" out with the new info. If there is a problem in your local area, the signal might not go through. Comcast should be aware of problems, though I've found that they frequently aren't.


----------



## supasta

morac said:


> That means the card isn't paired. If you don't get any protected channels (Encore, HBO, etc) it doesn't matter, though if On Demand ever comes to your area, it won't work unless the cards are paired.
> 
> You should have Comcast triple check the numbers. I've found that sometimes they don't save them after entering them. Also once entered, they must send a "hit" out with the new info. If there is a problem in your local area, the signal might not go through. Comcast should be aware of problems, though I've found that they frequently aren't.


Damn. You are exactly right. I do have Demand in my area, and it isn't working. I guess I'll be calling again in the morning.

Thanks for all the help.


----------



## supasta

I just got off the phone. After trying to remove and repair twice, the rep put me on hold for 5+ minutes. I don't know what he did, but the Conditional Access screen changed to "Val V" and I am now getting all of the channels AND On Demand is working properly. 

I think they were finally as frustrated as I was. He basically said to not call them back, but rather request a truck roll if the problem persists. 

I don't know what he did, nor do I care. All is well. Thank you for all of the help, morac. Your posts were a helpful reference during my calls to support.


----------



## morac

supasta said:


> I just got off the phone. After trying to remove and repair twice, the rep put me on hold for 5+ minutes. I don't know what he did, but the Conditional Access screen changed to "Val V" and I am now getting all of the channels AND On Demand is working properly.
> 
> I think they were finally as frustrated as I was. He basically said to not call them back, but rather request a truck roll if the problem persists.
> 
> I don't know what he did, nor do I care. All is well. Thank you for all of the help, morac. Your posts were a helpful reference during my calls to support.


Sometimes when all else fails they will basically reconstruct your account from scratch, removing everything and then re-adding it. I had that happen once when one of the lower peon support people somehow managed to put my cable modem on two different Internet plans simultaneously, screwing it up. I'm not sure how he even did it since it shouldn't be possible. It took an executive support person nearly 30 minutes to fix that using "all [her] skills."

Glad it's working for you.


----------



## supasta

Well, all of that and as of tonight I am right back to where I started. The same channels started with macro-blocking earlier (found on some of the recordings I had scheduled tonight), and now they are back to "Searching for signal..."

Damn.

I really don't know what the problem is. The ONLY change that I have made recently was replacing a TiVo Premiere with the TiVo Premiere 4 and TiVo Mini connected via MoCA. It worked for two weeks, stopped working, new cable card fixed it for a few days, and now right back. 

Comcast won't be helpful. They will want to roll a truck. 
Maybe a call to TiVo in the morning for their perspective. I think I'll start there.

Edit: I have been sitting here watching one of the problemed channels for twenty minutes. It goes from "Searching..." to a few seconds of macro-blocking intermittently. I am also having audio issues on other channels where the video is not a problem. The audio will sound mono and very, very quiet. No voices. If I change the channel and come right back the audio is fine. Hmm.


----------



## 1283

Check the signal level and errors on the diagnostic screen.


----------



## drhankz

supasta said:


> Well, all of that and as of tonight I am right back to where I started. The same channels started with macro-blocking earlier (found on some of the recordings I had scheduled tonight), and now they are back to "Searching for signal..."
> 
> Damn.
> 
> I really don't know what the problem is. The ONLY change that I have made recently was replacing a TiVo Premiere with the TiVo Premiere 4 and TiVo Mini connected via MoCA. It worked for two weeks, stopped working, new cable card fixed it for a few days, and now right back.
> 
> Comcast won't be helpful. They will want to roll a truck.
> Maybe a call to TiVo in the morning for their perspective. I think I'll start there.
> 
> Edit: I have been sitting here watching one of the problemed channels for twenty minutes. It goes from "Searching..." to a few seconds of macro-blocking intermittently. I am also having audio issues on other channels where the video is not a problem. The audio will sound mono and very, very quiet. No voices. If I change the channel and come right back the audio is fine. Hmm.


*YES as C3 Said* - Check the Signal Level on the TiVo Screen.

Comcast changed my Signal level without telling me and Decoding
Stopped until Comcast came out and gave me the 10db they stole
from my Signal.


----------



## supasta

It is obviously a signal issue. _But what do I say to Comcast when I call?_
I have checked the signal levels on the troubled channels. The channels that display the "Searching..." message obviously have no signal. The channels with intermittent or constant blocking show levels around 62 (well below the TiVo recommended 80-100).


----------



## drhankz

supasta said:


> It is obviously a signal issue. _But what do I say to Comcast when I call?_
> I have checked the signal levels on the troubled channels. The channels that display the "Searching..." message obviously have no signal. The channels with intermittent or constant blocking show levels around 62 (well below the TiVo recommended 80-100).


Tell them you have a signal problem it will require a TRUCK ROLL.


----------



## martyscholes

lpwcomp said:


> I'm shocked to learn that 2 Comcast CSRs are that clueless.


After being with Comcast for 4 years and having a Tivo since introduction (2001?), I am not so convinced the misinformation is incompetence. More than once they have been wrong about Tivo capabilities and limitations, quickly following up with information about their DVR. I mostly tune them out and everything works fine.

Around Thanksgiving of 2012 my wife and I upgraded from Series 3 HD to Premier XL4. I stopped at the local Comcast office to swap out my two S cards for a single M card. When I told the guy at the counter that I was swapping cards, he asked if I had a Tivo. I told him I did. He asked if I had to pay a monthly service fee.

I told him, "Yes. I have the same problem with my cable company."

His face reddened a little then he gave me my cards.

If Comcast misrepresents, just ignore them and move on.


----------



## jboy

I have a new construction with new coax, new XL4, a new cable card, and after calling the 877 number it shows downloading channel and 50%. It stays at 50% for 10 minutes or so and then displays an error messages that it cannot download the channels. They tried sending a signal to repush the card info, but it is still broke.

Since this new cable connection, how can I troubleshoot whether the issue is the card or the cable?

Thanks,

Jerry


----------



## Atomic Taco

jboy said:


> I have a new construction with new coax, new XL4, a new cable card, and after calling the 877 number it shows downloading channel and 50%. It stays at 50% for 10 minutes or so and then displays an error messages that it cannot download the channels. They tried sending a signal to repush the card info, but it is still broke.
> 
> Since this new cable connection, how can I troubleshoot whether the issue is the card or the cable?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Jerry


Plug the TiVo directly in to the cable drop. If it still won't download, Comcast will probably need to pull a new line or give you a new CableCard.


----------



## Hi8

looking for some guidance ...

I have two Tivo's, living room, and master bedroom. We noticed that 2 channels were not working for sure on the TiVo in the MB channel 107 (current TV) and 650 (WAPPA) - and season passes for those channels had black with 0:00 mins recorded. I did a signal strength test on the missing channels and it was 100% & 95%. 

The Living Room TiVo is working fine getting all channels. I Rebooted ( the MB TiVo) - powering down for 2 mins. Without any change after startup. I then did a complete Guided SetUp - When it came back up the only channels I got were locals and HBO which I subscribe to. The other thing I noticed was that when you pop the channel banner up with the right arrow - it only shows that I have one tuner. I can't arrow down to swap tuners.

( I have two cablecards one for each tuner)

I went into setup/settings and see both cablecards and the diag screens seem to report that everything is OK, I guess, I'm not really too sure what they are suppose to look like, but there are no errors - and I didn't compare to the other working TiVo I guess I should have.



I think my first call will be to Comcast to see if they can send a refresh to "re-pair" or provision the cablecards ???


can I try swapping the cablecards from my working TiVo? will they work? or are they Tivo specific?


any comments or help would be appreciated.


----------



## morac

Hi8 said:


> looking for some guidance ...
> 
> I have two Tivo's, living room, and master bedroom. We noticed that 2 channels were not working for sure on the TiVo in the MB channel 107 (current TV) and 650 (WAPPA) - and season passes for those channels had black with 0:00 mins recorded. I did a signal strength test on the missing channels and it was 100% & 95%.
> 
> The Living Room TiVo is working fine getting all channels. I Rebooted ( the MB TiVo) - powering down for 2 mins. Without any change after startup. I then did a complete Guided SetUp - When it came back up the only channels I got were locals and HBO which I subscribe to. The other thing I noticed was that when you pop the channel banner up with the right arrow - it only shows that I have one tuner. I can't arrow down to swap tuners.
> 
> ( I have two cablecards one for each tuner)
> 
> I went into setup/settings and see both cablecards and the diag screens seem to report that everything is OK, I guess, I'm not really too sure what they are suppose to look like, but there are no errors - and I didn't compare to the other working TiVo I guess I should have.
> 
> I think my first call will be to Comcast to see if they can send a refresh to "re-pair" or provision the cablecards ???
> 
> can I try swapping the cablecards from my working TiVo? will they work? or are they Tivo specific?
> 
> any comments or help would be appreciated.


I'm assuming since you use 2 cards that you have an original Series 3 box. Yours is an odd problem. First thing redoing guided setup to fix to channels wouldn't have fixed the problem. Second, the fact you can get HBO means t least one of your cards is paired and working. That is assuming HBO is a digital channel in your area, but I believe Comcast finished converting everyone to a digital so that should be the case. You can test that by looking at the DVR diagnostics screen while tuned to HBO. The CC-byte should be 0x02.

I'd say tune the other tuner to HBO as well and see if it comes in, but for some reason your box thinks it only has one tuner. This happens if the second card is removed, but you said it's plugged in and showing diagnostic info. It's possible on of the cards is going bad or doing an update or something.

Swapping the cards will cause pairing info to be lost and you'll have to repair them so I wouldn't recommend it. You can remove the cards and put them back in the same slot without depairing them, but not swapping them. So you can try to reseat them and reboot and see if the second tuner comes back.

I'm not sure if you checked the Cable Card diagnostic screen, but that would be my first recommendation as it seems like one of your cards isn't working now. You might want to give TiVo a call. They might have more insight (though probably not), but I'd say either one of the cards went bad or your box is having issues.


----------



## Hi8

morac said:


> I'm assuming since you use 2 cards that you have an original Series 3 box. Yours is an odd problem. First thing redoing guided setup to fix to channels wouldn't have fixed the problem. Second, the fact you can get HBO means t least one of your cards is paired and working. That is assuming HBO is a digital channel in your area, but I believe Comcast finished converting everyone to a digital so that should be the case. You can test that by looking at the DVR diagnostics screen while tuned to HBO. The CC-byte should be 0x02.
> 
> I'd say tune the other tuner to HBO as well and see if it comes in, but for some reason your box thinks it only has one tuner. This happens if the second card is removed, but you said it's plugged in and showing diagnostic info. It's possible on of the cards is going bad or doing an update or something.
> 
> Swapping the cards will cause pairing info to be lost and you'll have to repair them so I wouldn't recommend it. You can remove the cards and put them back in the same slot without depairing them, but not swapping them. So you can try to reseat them and reboot and see if the second tuner comes back.
> 
> I'm not sure if you checked the Cable Card diagnostic screen, but that would be my first recommendation as it seems like one of your cards isn't working now. You might want to give TiVo a call. They might have more insight (though probably not), but I'd say either one of the cards went bad or your box is having issues.


 Thanks for the info ... I did check the 'Cable Card diagnostic screens" everything looked the same between both cards - they both were selectable by pressing either 1 or 2 to go between screens.

The fact that I get all local channels and just the premium HBO channels is really strange.

The reason I did a GS, was that in the past I had lost channels, a bit differnt, in that the channel banner info didn't match the content, and I was told to re-due GS; and that fixed it. I suppose that they moved channels around and my TiVos didn't take the fix/change correctly. Once I did that everything was working correctly again.

I got both my TiVo's when the S3's first came out (TiVo THX HD S3)


----------



## Hi8

came back from vacation and everything is back!


----------



## mleland

I have an XL4 with an M-card working in one city. I am moving to a place where I will be renting a room in another city.

My question is can I move my existing M-card with my XL4 or will I have to turn in the M-card when I remove the Tivo from the existing account and get a new one on the new account?

Thanks for any advice you can send my way.


----------



## Atomic Taco

mleland said:


> I have an XL4 with an M-card working in one city. I am moving to a place where I will be renting a room in another city.
> 
> My question is can I move my existing M-card with my XL4 or will I have to turn in the M-card when I remove the Tivo from the existing account and get a new one on the new account?


Been there, done this.

You need to bring the card in to a service center to get it removed from your account.

If you can get the account holder to come in with you, you can add it to their account right away.

Don't pull the card out of the TiVo while it's running and insert it back in before you plug in the TiVo.


----------



## mleland

Thanks for the info.

I realize that I should have provided more in my post.

Neither account is in my name. 

Does this mean the best way is to remove\turn in the card with the old account holder. Then get a new m-card via a visit the new account holder? 

Could I have the current account holder call in and have the m-card removed from his account and then go into a service center with the new account holder to have it added to his account?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Atomic Taco

mleland said:


> Does this mean the best way is to remove\turn in the card with the old account holder. Then get a new m-card via a visit the new account holder?


The best way is to keep the card; getting a new one will require you to activate it again. It's more of a headache than you want.


mleland said:


> Could I have the current account holder call in and have the m-card removed from his account and then go into a service center with the new account holder to have it added to his account?


Perhaps; I'm not really sure. I don't think the old account holder needs to be present to drop off equipment; my local FFO has an equipment drop box that's available 24/7.

Give them a call and ask. The phone lines are open 24/7, but keep in mind the more competent reps work banker's hours.


----------



## lpwcomp

mleland said:


> I have an XL4 with an M-card working in one city. I am moving to a place where I will be renting a room in another city.
> 
> My question is can I move my existing M-card with my XL4 or will I have to turn in the M-card when I remove the Tivo from the existing account and get a new one on the new account?
> 
> Thanks for any advice you can send my way.


If I understand you correctly, you and the TiVo will be in a different city and on a different cable account. If that is the case, you definitely need to turn in the card and get a new one in the new city.


----------



## tomlavelle

I lost 1/3 of my channels for 2 weeks in both of Tivos. Called Comcast, they said it was a Tivo problem and that they couldn't help me. I called Tivo, they immediately knew what the problem was and what Comcast needed to do to fix it, they called Comcast's Cablecard support team and stayed on the line while the Comcast support person walked me through long process of reading them serial numbers, host ids, and data ids for four different cable cards. After Comcast reset/re-paired the Cablecards everything was fine.


----------



## DJQuad

Comcast is always the problem. They have missed literally *6* appointments to fix an issue similar to yours, and I'm still waiting on them to fix it. So much for their commercials about great customer service.


----------



## pdhenry

Isn't there an on-time guarantee now? You should at least be getting some discounts because of it.


----------



## morac

pdhenry said:


> Isn't there an on-time guarantee now? You should at least be getting some discounts because of it.


I believe they are supposed to give a $40 credit for a missed service call. Though they could always claim you didn't answer the phone when they called.


----------



## DJQuad

pdhenry said:


> Isn't there an on-time guarantee now? You should at least be getting some discounts because of it.


I'm not sure yet, they said they'd determine that after it's fixed.

This is for outside wiring (water damage) and burying a cable so I'm not sure if it falls under their regular guarantee or not.

I hope so because this has been going on since April...


----------



## pdhenry

A service appointment is a service appointment. At least that would be my opening argument.


----------



## abeln2672

Hi all! I have a Tivo HD with an M card inserted. I just got set up with new service in Indianapolis yesterday, and I already discovered that I'm getting a poor signal strength (60 and below) on many of my HD channels (ESPN, ESPN2 and a couple others in the 1500's), which is leading to frequent choppiness and drops on these stations. I am also getting a zero signal (ie, just gray screen and the "Searching" error) on many channels, including most of the channels from 2 - 25 (non-HD versions of standards like locals, ESPN, Weather, etc). I get a really solid signal (90's and above) for many other channels across the spectrum. Also, I have another TV hooked up to a Comcast digital adapter (DTA) in another room, and all my channels appear to be working from 1 - 99, including those which are completely missing on my Tivo HD with CableCard.

I called Comcast, and they told me there was a "Minor outage affecting cable boxes in my area" and that I should call back in a couple hours if things still weren't working. I honestly think this was BS, as my online Comcast account shows no outages AND the DTA in the other room is working fine. 

My thought is that there's a problem with the signal coming into the room the Tivo HD is in, so I ordered a 15dB amplifier from Amazon today and will install it when it arrives on Thursday. At $20, it seems like a harmless thing to try. That being said, I was wondering if anyone else had thoughts or suggestions. Thanks in advance!


----------



## DJQuad

pdhenry said:


> A service appointment is a service appointment. At least that would be my opening argument.


Oh believe me it will be. I personally can't wait for Google Fiber to come to my area.


----------



## Atomic Taco

abeln2672 said:


> My thought is that there's a problem with the signal coming into the room the Tivo HD is in, so I ordered a 15dB amplifier from Amazon today and will install it when it arrives on Thursday.


Garbage in, garage out. If you're getting a signal with garbage, amplifying it is just going to amplify the garbage.

Cancel your order with Amazon. Test the TiVo on the outlet with the DTA, and test the DTA where the TiVo was. If both suck on the TiVo's outlet, you have a wiring problem in the walls.


----------



## shortys408

Just found out they were charging me for an additional outlet for my cable card. Was able to get 18 months of $12 charges credited!


----------



## abeln2672

Atomic Taco said:


> Garbage in, garage out. If you're getting a signal with garbage, amplifying it is just going to amplify the garbage.
> 
> Cancel your order with Amazon. Test the TiVo on the outlet with the DTA, and test the DTA where the TiVo was. If both suck on the TiVo's outlet, you have a wiring problem in the walls.


Thanks for the quick reply! As expected, the DTA sucked on the TiVo's outlet, so there's gotta be a problem with the wiring in the walls. I'll call Comcast to schedule a truck roll, as I'm assuming that's the only solution. They totally rewired everything outside from the pole to the house when they came the other day, so that only leaves the line running to this particular outlet as the possible culprit. Ugh...I'm sure it'll take a Herculean effort to get them out here as usual...


----------



## lpwcomp

abeln2672 said:


> Thanks for the quick reply! As expected, the DTA sucked on the TiVo's outlet, so there's gotta be a problem with the wiring in the walls. I'll call Comcast to schedule a truck roll, as I'm assuming that's the only solution. They totally rewired everything outside from the pole to the house when they came the other day, so that only leaves the line running to this particular outlet as the possible culprit. Ugh...I'm sure it'll take a Herculean effort to get them out here as usual...


+plus, unless you have the internal wiring maintenance plan, they're liable to charge you out wazoo to fix it.


----------



## Atomic Taco

abeln2672 said:


> there's gotta be a problem with the wiring in the walls. I'll call Comcast to schedule a truck roll


As lpwcomp said, they'll charge you.

Pricing varies by market, and the latest guide that my FFO has is the April 1 edition (the July edition was still not available on August 1).

I'd call what you need Installation fees - After initial installation of Service. Could be any one of the following:
$33.50 Hourly Service Charge (Custom Installation)
$32.50 Additional Outlet (new)
$30.50 Relocate Additional Outlet

Hourly service charge's fine print: Standard installations include installations up to 125 feet from existing Comcast plant, primary outlet only. Custom installations include installations which require in-wall wiring or installations in extensive drop ceilings, basements, or crawl spaces.

They also may throw the $30.50 XFINITY TV In-Home Service Visit charge at you.


----------



## abeln2672

Atomic Taco said:


> As lpwcomp said, they'll charge you.
> 
> Pricing varies by market, and the latest guide that my FFO has is the April 1 edition (the July edition was still not available on August 1).
> 
> I'd call what you need Installation fees - After initial installation of Service. Could be any one of the following:
> $33.50 Hourly Service Charge (Custom Installation)
> $32.50 Additional Outlet (new)
> $30.50 Relocate Additional Outlet
> 
> Hourly service charge's fine print: Standard installations include installations up to 125 feet from existing Comcast plant, primary outlet only. Custom installations include installations which require in-wall wiring or installations in extensive drop ceilings, basements, or crawl spaces.
> 
> They also may throw the $30.50 XFINITY TV In-Home Service Visit charge at you.


Thanks to everyone for the replies -- TiVo users are the best! I was afraid of ridiculous charges like those above, so I didn't end up canceling the amplifier order. Like I said before, it was only $20, and Amazon's return process is pretty simple so I figured I'd give it a shot. Anyway, just wanted to report that it showed up this afternoon (a day early -- thanks Amazon) and it's working like a charm! I'm getting a signal in the high 90's on almost every channel, including those that I previously wasn't even able to tune! I installed it outside the house just in front of where the line to the problem room splits away from the other lines and enters the house. I'm sure I have a problem on that line (either inside or outside the house), but I'm renting the house anyway and this little fix is working for now so I'm happy


----------



## DJQuad

Atomic Taco said:


> They also may throw the $30.50 XFINITY TV In-Home Service Visit charge at you.


Yeah they typically pull that bs additional charge. It's supposed to be for only issues that "aren't their problem", but most often it comes down to their problem.


----------



## DirectViewer

Be sure to sign up for the internal wiring/service protection plan before you order the truck role


----------



## bareyb

abeln2672 said:


> Thanks to everyone for the replies -- TiVo users are the best! I was afraid of ridiculous charges like those above, so I didn't end up canceling the amplifier order. Like I said before, it was only $20, and Amazon's return process is pretty simple so I figured I'd give it a shot. Anyway, just wanted to report that it showed up this afternoon (a day early -- thanks Amazon) and it's working like a charm! I'm getting a signal in the high 90's on almost every channel, including those that I previously wasn't even able to tune! I installed it outside the house just in front of where the line to the problem room splits away from the other lines and enters the house. I'm sure I have a problem on that line (either inside or outside the house), but I'm renting the house anyway and this little fix is working for now so I'm happy


Congrats. You did it the right way. You have to get the amp in line before it gets to the house wiring. Now you are simply pushing more dBs through bad cable.

If you want a cheap easy fix, see if you can find both ends of the problem cable and put new connectors on them. I used to do service calls when I had a Cable TV business, and 99% of the time a new connector fixed the problem. It was far more rare to have a problem with the actual cable.


----------



## abaraff

I recently bought a used Tivo HD on Craigslist that included 2 single stream CableCARDs (Motorola MediaCipher) that had been used with FIOS previously. Is it possible to use these CableCARDs with Comcast or do I have to rent a CableCARD from them?

I'm not as interested in saving the monthly CableCARD rental fee as I am avoiding a truck roll or a trip to the local Comcast office which routinely has a 45 minute line populated by some of the least happy customers you've ever encountered! 

Thanks in advance for any information you can provide.


----------



## lpwcomp

abaraff said:


> I recently bought a used Tivo HD on Craigslist that included 2 single stream CableCARDs (Motorola MediaCipher) that had been used with FIOS previously. Is it possible to use these CableCARDs with Comcast or do I have to rent a CableCARD from them?
> 
> I'm not as interested in saving the monthly CableCARD rental fee as I am avoiding a truck roll or a trip to the local Comcast office which routinely has a 45 minute line populated by some of the least happy customers you've ever encountered!
> 
> Thanks in advance for any information you can provide.


Won't work. The previous owner should have removed them as they probably are Verizon property.


----------



## abaraff

lpwcomp said:


> Won't work. The previous owner should have removed them as they probably are Verizon property.


Thanks for the answer. Just out of curiosity, why won't they work? Are they somehow tied to Verizon?


----------



## lpwcomp

abaraff said:


> Thanks for the answer. Just out of curiosity, why won't they work? Are they somehow tied to Verizon?


Yes. Some are even tied to the particular cable head-end, so even a Comcast card won't work if you change locations. Also, Comcast knows what is on you account so you would be unlikely to be able to get them paired.

What model TiVo is this and do you have any other CableCARDs or cable STBs on your Comcast account?


----------



## Atomic Taco

abaraff said:


> Is it possible to use these CableCARDs with Comcast or do I have to rent a CableCARD from them?


The monthly rental cost is $0.00. If your TV package normally includes a Comcast STB you'll get a $2.50 credit for using one of the cards they give you.


abaraff said:


> I'm not as interested in saving the monthly CableCARD rental fee as I am avoiding a truck roll or a trip to the local Comcast office which routinely has a 45 minute line


They can't force a truck roll on you (FCC Rule 76.1205(b)(1)). You need human interaction in order to get that card--either from a tech or a CSR at the cable store. They might be able to mail you a card.
If you get a card at the local office, go during the middle of the month or at least early in the day for the shortest lines. Right now the lines are horrible since it's the end of one of the moving weekends that just happens to coincide with a holiday.


----------



## abaraff

The Tivo I just bought is a TCD652160. The one I already own is also a TCD652160 with a multi-stream CableCARD in it.

In case it wasn't clear, I'm not trying to avoid paying for an additional outlet or anything like that. I didn't even think about trying to use these CableCARDs from Verizon until I called Comcast and was told they can't mail me a CableCARD. The only options for getting one from them are to either have a tech come out or drive to the local office. If there'd been any chance of these Verizon cards working I planned to call Comcast and tell them exactly what I was doing, have them pair the cards, etc.


----------



## Atomic Taco

abaraff said:


> If there'd been any chance of these Verizon cards working I planned to call Comcast and tell them exactly what I was doing, have them pair the cards, etc.


Comcast won't let its customers own any equipment that is capable of decrypting transmissions. At least that's how a rep at my local office worded it.

Do you already have a TV where you're planning on putting this TiVo? If so, the outlet charge will remain the same. If not, see my last post which I finished typing at the same time you finished typing.


----------



## abaraff

Atomic Taco said:


> Do you already have a TV where you're planning on putting this TiVo? If so, the outlet charge will remain the same.


I do already have a TV in that location with a digital transport adapter and a series 1 Tivo. I don't think I'm paying an outlet charge for it currently, so I fully expect to have to pay $10/month for the outlet plus a CableCARD rental fee instead of the couple bucks I currently pay for the DTA. I just wish Comcast would make it easier for me to pay them more each month! 

Thanks for the suggestions about avoiding the busiest times at the local office.

Update: Comcast just agreed to waive the fee for a truck roll, so I'll go that route.


----------



## lpwcomp

abaraff said:


> In case it wasn't clear, I'm not trying to avoid paying for an additional outlet or anything like that. I didn't even think about trying to use these CableCARDs from Verizon until I called Comcast and was told they can't mail me a CableCARD. The only options for getting one from them are to either have a tech come out or drive to the local office. If there'd been any chance of these Verizon cards working I planned to call Comcast and tell them exactly what I was doing, have them pair the cards, etc.


No avoiding this unfortunately. You'll have to acquire an m-card from them one way or another.


----------



## Atomic Taco

abaraff said:


> I do already have a TV in that location with a digital transport adapter and a series 1 Tivo. I don't think I'm paying an outlet charge for it currently, so I fully expect to have to pay $10/month for the outlet plus a CableCARD rental fee instead of the couple bucks I currently pay for the DTA.


Remember the "CableCARD rental fee" is *$0.00*. In the Greater Seattle area, the outlet fee is $8.75. If you use a CableCARD in a TiVo you get a $2.50 credit making it $6.25 a month. According to my pricing guide, the DTA is $0.00 a month for the first and second outlets; $0.50 on the third and additional outlets. Not sure what you're paying.

I suppose if I were you, I'd take the DTA in and ask to swap it for a CableCARD. They're not charging you an outlet fee now and therefore shouldn't change--that'd be my argument. It sounds like you don't have digital cable. If that's true, there shouldn't be an outlet fee. I have limited basic--albeit only one outlet--and have no outlet charges. I am not, however, getting the $2.50 credit as I don't think the DTA qualifies under their equipment credit.

Also don't quite understand the fretting about going to the local office; if you're going to get rid of the DTA you have to go there anyways, even if it's just to the after hours drop (if that location has one)


----------



## lpwcomp

abaraff said:


> I do already have a TV in that location with a digital transport adapter and a series 1 Tivo. I don't think I'm paying an outlet charge for it currently, so I fully expect to have to pay $10/month for the outlet plus a CableCARD rental fee instead of the couple bucks I currently pay for the DTA. I just wish Comcast would make it easier for me to pay them more each month!
> 
> Thanks for the suggestions about avoiding the busiest times at the local office.
> 
> Update: Comcast just agreed to waive the fee for a truck roll, so I'll go that route.


Most Comcast locales do not charge for CableCARD rental, and as Atomic Taco said, you should receive a $2.50/mo "Customer Owned Equipment" credit which will partially offset the ADO fee. While it _*should*_ be automatic, you may have to call and explicitly request the credit.

BTW, you should also be getting the credit for your existing TiVo.


----------



## Atomic Taco

lpwcomp said:


> BTW, you should also be getting the credit for your existing TiVo.


Depends on the cable package and their interpretation. You get the credit if you have a "video service that includes equipment as a part of the service" and I don't know if a DTA is actually required; wheras something like a Moneyrolla STB is required for the Digital packages.


----------



## abaraff

Atomic Taco said:


> Remember the "CableCARD rental fee" is *$0.00*. In the Greater Seattle area, the outlet fee is $8.75. If you use a CableCARD in a TiVo you get a $2.50 credit making it $6.25 a month. According to my pricing guide, the DTA is $0.00 a month for the first and second outlets; $0.50 on the third and additional outlets. Not sure what you're paying.
> 
> I suppose if I were you, I'd take the DTA in and ask to swap it for a CableCARD. They're not charging you an outlet fee now and therefore shouldn't change--that'd be my argument. It sounds like you don't have digital cable. If that's true, there shouldn't be an outlet fee. I have limited basic--albeit only one outlet--and have no outlet charges. I am not, however, getting the $2.50 credit as I don't think the DTA qualifies under their equipment credit.
> 
> Also don't quite understand the fretting about going to the local office; if you're going to get rid of the DTA you have to go there anyways, even if it's just to the after hours drop (if that location has one)


I just realized the location in my profile is out of date. It should be Montgomery County, Maryland now. I'm not sure if that makes the pricing structure substantially different than Seattle's.

I had to visit the local office twice last fall and the line was 45 minutes the first visit and about an hour the second. The drive is about 25 minutes each way. It just seems crazy to spend that amount of time when a CableCARD could so easily be mailed for about a buck or FedEx'd for $10. In any event, the point is moot as a tech will be coming out next week and the fee will be waived which is a great resolution as far as I'm concerned.

Thanks for all the info.


----------



## lpwcomp

Atomic Taco said:


> Depends on the cable package and their interpretation. You get the credit if you have a "video service that includes equipment as a part of the service" and I don't know if a DTA is actually required; wheras something like a Moneyrolla STB is required for the Digital packages.


I'm not talking about the Series 1 connected to the DTA, I'm talking about the other THD he has.


----------



## a68oliver

lpwcomp said:


> Most Comcast locales do not charge for CableCARD rental, and as Atomic Taco said, you should receive a $2.50/mo "Customer Owned Equipment" credit which will partially offset the ADO fee. While it _*should*_ be automatic, you may have to call and explicitly request the credit.
> 
> BTW, you should also be getting the credit for your existing TiVo.


abaraff,

Not sure about all other markets, but in my market your first outlet and any additional outlets include your first cablecard at $0.00. If you have an original S3 which requires 2 cablecards, then the 2nd card will be billed at $1.50. The first outlet and additional outlets also include a converter box. Since you are using your own Tivo in place of the converter box you get a $2.50 customer owned equipment credit.


----------



## cr33p

Just got a new Roamio and having a hard time getting my cable card set up.

Previously when I went from a Premiere to a Premiere XL4 I just moved the card, never called Comcast, been running fine for 10 months, even moved and it still works. 

Picked up a new Roamio, tried swapping cards and it refuses to work. 

Got a new cable card, called in, all should be set wait 45 minutes. etc etc etc. 
No cable, Val:? , obviously the card wasnt paired properly, called back and they had the incorrect Host ID entered. got that cleared up and now Val:V

I have OOB messages coming in so the signal is good and getting data, however I still have no Auth information on my conditional access screen. Any ideas???


----------



## Atomic Taco

cr33p said:


> I have OOB messages coming in so the signal is good and getting data, however I still have no Auth information on my conditional access screen. Any ideas???


The card has to be paired with the TiVo. You'll need to call Comcast to do this; they'll ask for some of the data such as the Host ID.


----------



## lpwcomp

Atomic Taco said:


> The card has to be paired with the TiVo. You'll need to call Comcast to do this; they'll ask for some of the data such as the Host ID.


Did you stop reading his post after the sentence you quoted?


----------



## Atomic Taco

lpwcomp said:


> Did you stop reading his post after the sentence you quoted?


Probably.

Anyways, keep calling in until they get it straight. There's no magic button on the TiVo to make it work since it's an authentication issue on their end.


----------



## DJQuad

pdhenry said:


> A service appointment is a service appointment. At least that would be my opening argument.


Oh get this - if it's 1 missed appointment, it's a $20 credit. If it's *6 missed appointments* since April about the same issue, it's still only $20.

The kicker is that since then I've been paying them for channels I wasn't getting. Their only "offer" was to temporarily give me a few premium channels. If I wanted them I'd already be getting them.

I cannot stress enough how shady Comcast is.


----------



## ndsports316

I have my first Tivo coming in a few days for my condo, that only has one outlet. I will just be running a splitter to my cable modem and my tivo. No other tivos or comcast boxes in the condo. 

My understanding is the 1st cable card should be free. It doesn't appear to be free or any credits on the account. See below. 

Xfinity TV 
Digital Starter $67.95/mo.
Cablecard $1.15/mo.

Xfinity Internet 
High-Speed Internet $51.95/mo.
Performance Internet SVC $0.00/mo.

Partial Monthly Charges and Credits 
09/11-09/17 Digital Starter $15.84/mo.
09/11-09/17 Cablecard $0.26/mo.
09/11-09/17 High-Speed Internet $12.11/mo.
09/11-09/17 High-Speed Internet $-15.15/mo.
09/11-09/17 Performance $0.00/mo.
09/11-09/17 Performance Internet SVC $0.00/mo.

Package, Service and Equipment Fees $134.11
Taxes, Surcharges and Fees $6.02

Estimated Total $140.13


----------



## Atomic Taco

ndsports316 said:


> My understanding is the 1st cable card should be free.


Your understanding is correct:
"The first CableCARD in a retail device (e.g., TiVo) is provided at no additional charge to Comcast customers" source

Also: "Comcast provides a credit to customers who have an activated CableCARD installed in a customer-owned device (e.g., TiVo) ... if the customer subscribes to a Comcast video service that includes equipment as a part of the service. Customers who qualify will receive a monthly credit of $2.50 for each qualifying activated CableCard device or converter." source
I can't say whether or not Digital Starter includes a box in your area.


----------



## Beryl

Atomic Taco said:


> Your understanding is correct:
> "The first CableCARD in a retail device (e.g., TiVo) is provided at no additional charge to Comcast customers" source
> 
> Also: "Comcast provides a credit to customers who have an activated CableCARD installed in a customer-owned device (e.g., TiVo) ... if the customer subscribes to a Comcast video service that includes equipment as a part of the service. Customers who qualify will receive a monthly credit of $2.50 for each qualifying activated CableCard device or converter." source
> I can't say whether or not Digital Starter includes a box in your area.


Not so sure this applies to the M-Cards needed more than one tuner:


> The first CableCARD in a retail device (e.g., TiVo devices or CableCARD-equipped televisions) is provided at no additional charge to Comcast customers. If a second CableCARD is needed for the same device (e.g., TiVo Series 3 boxes), there is a nominal fee for the additional card. Check your local market pricing for this information. Again, this only applies to a second CableCARD in the same device.


----------



## Atomic Taco

Beryl said:


> Not so sure this applies to the M-Cards needed more than one tuner:


Not sure exactly what you mean, and an M card is a single card even though it can decode multiple streams. And they have to give you M cards and not S cards.


----------



## Beryl

Atomic Taco said:


> Not sure exactly what you mean, and an M card is a single card even though it can decode multiple streams. And they have to give you M cards and not S cards.


Ahhh. That ruling does make a difference. Thanks for the link!


----------



## ndsports316

Beryl said:


> Ahhh. That ruling does make a difference. Thanks for the link!


I know i posted in the wrong thread, because its the Comcast thread in a Series 3 sub section. But the Tivo i bought was dual tuner premier. So i guess my questions are.

1. 1 multi-stream card should work for both tuners because I believe the premier series 4 only has one slot?

2. Digital starter for Comcast is 2 steps above basic cable which I believe would need some type of box. Either a non hd box, an hd box without dvr, or an hd dvr.

3. I have always thought the purpose of tivos was to get away from Comcast's wack pricing for their boxes and technology fees. But I have to add a HD technology fee to my account in order to get sports and stuff in HD on the premier? Seems like after its said and done, I am hardly saving any money with tivo over the comcast leased boxes. $1.50 for m-card + 10.00 HD fee vs $17.95 for an HD DVR Comcast box. Seems like a big hassle for $6.00 a month savings.

Since i haven't activated my m-card yet, because i am waiting on the Tivo which should be here by Saturday, I wanted to check on here to get my ducks in a row if I am correct about the card needing to be free.


----------



## Beryl

ndsports316 said:


> 1. 1 multi-stream card should work for both tuners because I believe the premier series 4 only has one slot?


1 m-card supports all tuners.



ndsports316 said:


> 3. I have always thought the purpose of tivos was to get away from Comcast's wack pricing for their boxes and technology fees. But I have to add a HD technology fee to my account in order to get sports and stuff in HD on the premier? Seems like after its said and done, I am hardly saving any money with tivo over the comcast leased boxes. $1.50 for m-card + 10.00 HD fee vs $17.95 for an HD DVR Comcast box. Seems like a big hassle for $6.00 a month savings.


It is about a $16/mo savings because I don't think anyone is paying HD fees. That adds up when you have multiple TiVos devices over multiple Comcast boxes. A couple of years ago clueless installer tried to add that fee once but I told him not to do that because it isn't necessary. After pairing the card, all channels -- SD and HD come in fine. The only extra thing to do is ensure the onDemand code is applied but that isn't an additional cost. Streampix is extra but not onDemand.

You don't have to deal with clueless installers these days. Just call the 877 number.


----------



## morac

Beryl said:


> It is about a $16/mo savings because I don't think anyone is paying HD fees.


I pay HD fees (Comcast won't remove it), but I don't pay outlet fees.


----------



## ndsports316

Beryl said:


> 1 m-card supports all tuners.
> 
> It is about a $16/mo savings because I don't think anyone is paying HD fees. That adds up when you have multiple TiVos devices over multiple Comcast boxes. A couple of years ago clueless installer tried to add that fee once but I told him not to do that because it isn't necessary. After pairing the card, all channels -- SD and HD come in fine. The only extra thing to do is ensure the onDemand code is applied but that isn't an additional cost. Streampix is extra but not onDemand.
> 
> You don't have to deal with clueless installers these days. Just call the 877 number.


On the Tivo site, it looks like the xfintiy on demand feature is not available in IL yet. So it looks like I won't receive dish on demand.


----------



## 1283

morac said:


> I pay HD fees (Comcast won't remove it), but I don't pay outlet fees.


From Comcast's price list in my region: HD Technology Fee -- "HD converter replaces standard definition converter on primary outlet."


----------



## Arcady

I just got my second Comcast bill. There is no HD fee, no outlet fees, and the three CableCARDs are listed as $0.00 each. I'm not really sure how that happened, but I am not going to complain. I turned in the standard def cable box that was provided as part of my package pricing when I picked up the three cards.


----------



## Beryl

Arcady said:


> I just got my second Comcast bill. There is no HD fee, no outlet fees, and the three CableCARDs are listed as $0.00 each. I'm not really sure how that happened, but I am not going to complain. I turned in the standard def cable box that was provided as part of my package pricing when I picked up the three cards.


Good! It is unfair how inconsistent billing is for TiVos. No one should be paying HD fees.


----------



## ndsports316

Beryl said:


> Good! It is unfair how inconsistent billing is for TiVos. No one should be paying HD fees.


Seems like comcast does whatever they want. The whole point I finally decided to get cable and tivo is to avoid paying HD Fees/DVR Fees and even the Cablecard should be free. Once I get everything up and going, and get my bill, i will call comcast to ask why they are charging for the cable card. Altough i did see how somebody on another post said the 1.50 fee is for the 2nd stream for the M-card, but Comcast can not tell what Tivo you have, that would mean on a 4 tuner tivo they would have to charge you 1.50 x 3 for 3 streams since the first one is free right?


----------



## lpwcomp

Whoever claimed that the charge is for "the second stream" is delusional.


----------



## Atomic Taco

ndsports316 said:


> Seems like comcast does whatever they want.


I think it has more to do with inconsistent training. They push their own POS DVR so hard that everyone ends up going that option so all the reps deal with TiVos infrequently, despite TiVo being cheaper in the long haul and easier to use with more features.

I guess it comes down to one of my favorite quotes: "Hard work pays off over time, but laziness pays off now"


----------



## 1283

ndsports316 said:


> Altough i did see how somebody on another post said the 1.50 fee is for the 2nd stream for the M-card,


That's for the second CARD in the same device.


----------



## ndsports316

I got the tivo setup and paired to the card. Most of the channels are working and i get about a 93 signal level on a good portion of the channels. I however for my live can not receive nbc channel 5 in HD. There is like 1 or 2 locals that do not receive a signal, and it makes no sense. its like channel 2 (93 signal), 5 (no signal), 7 (93 signal). Any ideas?


----------



## Atomic Taco

ndsports316 said:


> I got the tivo setup and paired to the card. Most of the channels are working and i get about a 93 signal level on a good portion of the channels. I however for my live can not receive nbc channel 5 in HD. There is like 1 or 2 locals that do not receive a signal, and it makes no sense. its like channel 2 (93 signal), 5 (no signal), 7 (93 signal). Any ideas?


Try 105. You want that anyways. If it doesn't work, call Comcast to re pair.


----------



## Davelnlr_

Arcady said:


> I just got my second Comcast bill. There is no HD fee, no outlet fees, and the three CableCARDs are listed as $0.00 each. I'm not really sure how that happened, but I am not going to complain.


Me either. I have three Tivos. First cablecard is free. Second and Third they are charging me $1.50 ea for, then turning around and giving me a customer owned equipment credit of $2.50 for each one.

If I had enough Tivos, they would be paying me to have cable.


----------



## Davelnlr_

Friend just got a Tivo HD. They gave him a cablecard at the office, and paired it up on the hotline. It shows Val: V, but only gets basic cable channels. The upper tier channels wont come in, and the card shows AUTH: MP. 

Tivo site says that means "missing packets" and to check signal strength. His is showing a signal of 100, and S/N ratio of 37.

Any clues as to the cause, so he can try to avoid a truck roll?


----------



## Atomic Taco

Davelnlr_ said:


> Friend just got a Tivo HD. They gave him a cablecard at the office, and paired it up on the hotline. It shows Val: V, but only gets basic cable channels. The upper tier channels wont come in, and the card shows AUTH: MP.
> 
> Tivo site says that means "missing packets" and to check signal strength. His is showing a signal of 100, and S/N ratio of 37.
> 
> Any clues as to the cause, so he can try to avoid a truck roll?


Call Comcast and activate the card. You have to talk to a human and read values to them. The automated system isn't enough.


----------



## Davelnlr_

Atomic Taco said:


> Call Comcast and activate the card. You have to talk to a human and read values to them. The automated system isn't enough.


He talked to the cablecard team. The card shows to be paired (Val: V), its something in their system they need to correct, since it has him subscribed to digital starter, but none of the digital preferred or sports channels work. They swear on the phone, the card is authorized to pick up the package he subscribes to.


photo by davenlr, on Flickr


----------



## Atomic Taco

Davelnlr_ said:


> He talked to the cablecard team. The card shows to be paired (Val: V), its something in their system they need to correct, since it has him subscribed to digital starter, but none of the digital preferred or sports channels work. They swear on the phone, the card is authorized to pick up the package he subscribes to.


Call back and get a different rep. There's no magic switch on the TiVo. Comcast has to fix it since it's a problem in their authorization table.


----------



## Davelnlr_

Atomic Taco said:


> Call back and get a different rep. There's no magic switch on the TiVo. Comcast has to fix it since it's a problem in their authorization table.


OK. Just wanted to verify that AUTH:MP didnt indicate he had a bad cablecard before wasting lots of time on the phone. Thanks.


----------



## Atomic Taco

Davelnlr_ said:


> Just wanted to verify that AUTH:MP didnt indicate he had a bad cablecard


Doesn't have anything to do with the card. However mention this when you call. If the rep doesn't have a clue why you're mentioning that, ask that they delete the card off your account entirely and re add it, making sure to send an INIT hit.


----------



## ndsports316

Atomic Taco said:


> Try 105. You want that anyways. If it doesn't work, call Comcast to re pair.


Heres the weird thing, before i got the tivo i had the cable going directly to my HDTV for basic cable and even then my TV could not scan channel 5 (NBC) and 32 (Fox). It worked before i did some wiring in the unit.

Even hooking up the Tivo, I can get the SD channels but not the HD Channels for NBC and Fox. So it appears either my wiring is shot or a tuning adapter is needed? it is really weird.

I just tried a new coax and it still can not pop up on my HDTV tuner or the Tivo turner. So its a comcast line issue and not a cablecard, because i bypassed it.


----------



## ndsports316

well i called Comcast and scheduled a truck role. I know its a signal issue, since the same channels do not come in on my on my hdtv tuner as well. However, I wont be surprised the tech wont be able to give me a new line since he might need to access unit below me in order to run the cable. Our condo patios are mini closets where our heater/air conditioners are and the cables are ran through everyone utility closet.


----------



## mleland

Atomic Taco said:


> The best way is to keep the card; getting a new one will require you to activate it again. It's more of a headache than you want.Perhaps; I'm not really sure. I don't think the old account holder needs to be present to drop off equipment; my local FFO has an equipment drop box that's available 24/7.
> 
> Give them a call and ask. The phone lines are open 24/7, but keep in mind the more competent reps work banker's hours.


Thanks for the advice. I was able to get the M-Card removed from the old account and added to new account with one comcast store visit. Then I was able to activate the card on the new account via the activation website. It took about 10min to fully activate but I now get all channels in the new city on the new account. I did NOT have to go through another pairing operation!!

Mike


----------



## morac

Okay I know the answer is probably "who knows", but I'll ask anyway.

I picked up a Roamio and since I'm out of physical places to put TiVos, I plan to retire my old OLED Series 3. That box has 2 S-Cards which won't work in the Roamio obviously, so I need to get an M-card from Comcast. 

I'm one of the lucky fee who isn't paying an outlet fee, but is getting a $2.50 credit per card, which currently adds up to $10 since I have 3 cards (2 in S3, 1 in Premiere and 1 in XL). Basically currently the more cards I have, the cheaper my service. 

I'm trying to decide if I should chance things and pick up another M-Card to get another $2.50 credit and hope Comcast doesn't suddenly add outlet fees or turn in the 2 S-Cards and get the one M-card which will decrease my credit by $2.50, but is less likely to trigger adding of outlet fees. I don't want to move the M-cards from the two Premieres.

Has anyone who isn't paying fees recently added another card? If so how did that affect your billing?


----------



## morac

I decided to go the "safe route", so I'll see what happens. 

Setting up was a breeze, I called and was activated, paired and watching TV in less than 5 minutes. The only thing missing is Xfinity On Demand, which the TiVo site says can take 24 to 72 hours to show up. Comcast's web site shows "No make No model" for the new card, while the other cards show "TiVo Premiere" as the make/model, so hopefully TiVo and Comcast get on the same page with that respect. 

For people who recently set Up a new TiVo, how long had it taken On Demand to show up?


----------



## Atomic Taco

morac said:


> I decided to go the "safe route", so I'll see what happens.


What was the "safe route"?

No crap On Demand here so I can't comment on that.


----------



## martyscholes

morac said:


> Okay I know the answer is probably "who knows", but I'll ask anyway.
> 
> I picked up a Roamio and since I'm out of physical places to put TiVos, I plan to retire my old OLED Series 3. That box has 2 S-Cards which won't work in the Roamio obviously, so I need to get an M-card from Comcast.
> 
> I'm one of the lucky fee who isn't paying an outlet fee, but is getting a $2.50 credit per card, which currently adds up to $10 since I have 3 cards (2 in S3, 1 in Premiere and 1 in XL). Basically currently the more cards I have, the cheaper my service.
> 
> I'm trying to decide if I should chance things and pick up another M-Card to get another $2.50 credit and hope Comcast doesn't suddenly add outlet fees or turn in the 2 S-Cards and get the one M-card which will decrease my credit by $2.50, but is less likely to trigger adding of outlet fees. I don't want to move the M-cards from the two Premieres.
> 
> Has anyone who isn't paying fees recently added another card? If so how did that affect your billing?


Not sure about the outlet fees, but a year ago I replaced my HD with XL4, swapping two S-cards for a single M-card. Last month I noticed 2x $1.50 ($3.00) cablecard feeds on my bill.

I called Comcast and got nowhere so I went to the local retail outlet and told them that the only gear attached to the cable was a single Tivo and a single cable modem. They canceled the fees and refunded $36 (12 months at $3.00 per month).

I still have the $2.50 credit.


----------



## pdhenry

On demand via TiVo is very market-dependent. Are you sure it's available on the TiVo in your market?

It's available here if you have an XFinity box but not on the TiVo.


----------



## morac

The "safe route" was returning the 2 S-cards and getting a M-card. Comcast wasn't charging me $1.50 for the 2nd card despite their policy nor are they charging me any outlet fees, but I figured 5 cards might have raised some flags in their system. Otherwise I could just keep requesting more and more cards and getting more and more off my bill. 

On demand is available in my area as it's on my Premiere. I'm just waiting for it to show up on the Roamio.


----------



## drawz

In the last week or so, I seem to be having a minor channel lineup issue. I'm almost embarrassed to ask, but it matters to my wife (seriously!). 

Lifetime HD and LMNHD seem to be swapped on my Roamio here in Boston. The guide and channel numbers match what Comcast says it should be, but the actual programming material is swapped. This of course throws off recordings. The SD versions of the channels seem to be fine. 

I haven't noticed any other abnormalities and this had all been fine since I got my Roamio and also when I had my Premiere until now.


----------



## Atomic Taco

drawz said:


> In the last week or so, I seem to be having a minor channel lineup issue. I'm almost embarrassed to ask, but it matters to my wife (seriously!).
> 
> Lifetime HD and LMNHD seem to be swapped on my Roamio here in Boston. The guide and channel numbers match what Comcast says it should be, but the actual programming material is swapped. This of course throws off recordings. The SD versions of the channels seem to be fine.
> 
> I haven't noticed any other abnormalities and this had all been fine since I got my Roamio and also when I had my Premiere until now.


Fill this out, wait about a week:

http://www.tivo.com/setupandsupport/contactsupport/lineup_tool.html


----------



## drawz

Atomic Taco said:


> Fill this out, wait about a week:
> 
> http://www.tivo.com/setupandsupport/contactsupport/lineup_tool.html


Thanks for the tip. Submitted.


----------



## unitron

morac said:


> The "safe route" was returning the 2 S-cards and getting a M-card. Comcast wasn't charging me $1.50 for the 2nd card despite their policy nor are they charging me any outlet fees, but I figured 5 cards might have raised some flags in their system. Otherwise I could just keep requesting more and more cards and getting more and more off my bill.
> 
> On demand is available in my area as it's on my Premiere. I'm just waiting for it to show up on the Roamio.


If you had TWC the temptation to have them pay you to be a customer would have been irresistable.


----------



## ezgoin51

I'm having the most frustrating problem getting my new Tivo Roamio Pro to recognize a Comcast cable card. I brought home the new Tivo (and Tivo Mini) from Best Buy on Friday and got all the networking connections working. The Mini in the bedroom is connected via MOCA and the web-based services, Netflix, etc. were working fine. I picked up a cable card from Comcast on Saturday, but the card was not recognized at all by the Tivo box (161-1 error code). I scheduled a Comcast service call on Monday morning. Technician brought a new card, but had no luck getting it recognized by the Tivo and still got the 161-1 error code. Technician thought it was a problem with the Tivo box, so I exchanged it for a new Roamio Pro at Best Buy. Tried the replacement cable card that the Comcast technician brought in the new Tivo box on Monday night. Same result... cable card is not recognized by this Tivo box either. The only thing I've ever seen on the CableCard page of the TIVO Settings Menu (on both the original and the 2nd Roamio Pro box) is the big gray picture of the cablecard slot with "No Card" next to it.

I've been on the phone with Tivo support (they never heard of this happening before) and Comcast support (they suggested trying another new cable card from the Comcast office). 

My local (Manchester, NH) Comcast office was out of cable cards this morning, so I went to another office in Nashua, NH and picked up two new cable cards, which I will try tonight, after work. If neither of these work, I think I'll just return return everything to Best Buy and go back to Comcast DVR service. Can anyone offer any suggestions? Feeling very frustrated!


----------



## ezgoin51

Finally got a cable card to work (third one I tried). Success!


----------



## gnychis

hi all, I just got a Tivo Premiere (TCD746500) with lifetime service. I have some questions regarding what fees to expect from Comcast. I've been doing my best to read through this thread and Google. I am in Palo Alto, CA.

It appears that the first CableCard is free. Given that the TCD746500 has two streams, I should just get a single M-Card which will cover both streams? I should not be charged a monthly fee for the CableCard, or an initial fee?

I should be getting $2.50 a month back on my bill, regardless of anything else, just for owning my own (eligible) equipment.

Should I be charged the HD service fee or not? Reading Google and this thread, it seems like YMMV? I haven't setup my box yet with Comcast, but I'm wondering if I should be arguing against paying this fee or not. Obviously, I'd love to not pay it


----------



## pdhenry

FCC requires Comcast to issue multi-stream cable cards (not sure what grandfather clauses might apply for their existing stock).

You should get a discount ($2.50 sounds about right) since you're only renting a cable card and not a set-top box.

I've never paid an HD fee. To me the fee represents Comcast's ability to charge more for an HD STB than an SD one. Sometimes they do try to apply is when there's no STB involved, though.

It gets interesting when you have multiple TiVos, because Comcast gets confused between the charge for a second outlet (maybe $10) and the small charge for a second cable card at a particular outlet. Since the second cable card fee (around $1.15) is less than the customer-owned equipment discount (the $2.50 discount you've mentioned) many of us see our bill go down with each cable card (I don't know how easy it is to exploit this). When I got my second TiVo I moved the first to the bedroom and had the second cc installation in the same location where Comcast had installed the first - maybe this helped me get the smaller cable card fee instead of a larger second outlet fee.


----------



## chiguy50

gnychis said:


> hi all, I just got a Tivo Premiere (TCD746500) with lifetime service. I have some questions regarding what fees to expect from Comcast. I've been doing my best to read through this thread and Google. I am in Palo Alto, CA.
> 
> It appears that the first CableCard is free. Given that the TCD746500 has two streams, I should just get a single M-Card which will cover both streams? I should not be charged a monthly fee for the CableCard, or an initial fee?
> 
> I should be getting $2.50 a month back on my bill, regardless of anything else, just for owning my own (eligible) equipment.
> 
> Should I be charged the HD service fee or not? Reading Google and this thread, it seems like YMMV? I haven't setup my box yet with Comcast, but I'm wondering if I should be arguing against paying this fee or not. Obviously, I'd love to not pay it


I'll just add the following to pdhenry's response:

You are correct in postulating that YMMV. You should be prepared to ask questions, negotiate, and carefully check your bill each month if you don't want to pay extraneous fees. Your experience and negotiating leverage will also depend in part on the extent and type of services you are subscribing to. Unfortunately, Comcast's billing procedures are so disorganized that I don't believe anyone can predict accurately which fees you will encounter.

Theoretically, though, if you only have the one digital outlet using a TiVo DVR (which, as you correctly surmise, takes a single multi-stream CableCARD), you should expect the CC to be free of charge and you are also entitled to a COE ("customer-owned equipment") credit of $2.50. There should be no "initial charge," and whether you self-install the CC (recommended) or have to order a truck-roll you should not have to pay any installation fees. (If they try to charge you for the technician's visit, it is usually fairly easy to get this charge waived.) If you have a second digital outlet (whether using your own or a Comcast-supplied STB), you will likely be assessed an additional $9.95 (or so) per month which is usually labelled as something along the lines of "Additional Digital Outlet" or "Digital Service." As far as I can tell, whether the HD service fee is imposed seems to depend largely on the type of services you are receiving, if it is not entirely random.

Remember that, in principle, everything is negotiable if you are willing to take the trouble to get into the weeds with Comcast's CSR's. Just be prepared to make more than one phone call, be friendly and polite at all times, do not get emotional, try to create "win-win" scenarios to bolster your arguments, and if you are not satisfied, BE PERSISTENT. If the billing department CSR seems uncooperative or unknowledgeable, just hang up and call again until you get someone on the line who is more helpful. Also, it is usually necessary to escalate the conversation to a supervisor or, even better, the customer retention department, to get the best deals.

Good luck and please give us an after-action report to add to the knowledge base on these issues.


----------



## lpwcomp

gnychis said:


> hi all, I just got a Tivo Premiere (TCD746500) with lifetime service. I have some questions regarding what fees to expect from Comcast. I've been doing my best to read through this thread and Google. I am in Palo Alto, CA.
> 
> It appears that the first CableCard is free. Given that the TCD746500 has two streams, I should just get a single M-Card which will cover both streams? I should not be charged a monthly fee for the CableCard, or an initial fee?
> 
> I should be getting $2.50 a month back on my bill, regardless of anything else, just for owning my own (eligible) equipment.
> 
> Should I be charged the HD service fee or not? Reading Google and this thread, it seems like YMMV? I haven't setup my box yet with Comcast, but I'm wondering if I should be arguing against paying this fee or not. Obviously, I'd love to not pay it


Is the TiVo the only box you have connected or do you have one of their boxes also? if you have another box, they will probably add a "Digital Service" or "Additional Digital Outlet" fee.

You _*shouldn't*_ be charged the HD fee unless you have one of *their* HD boxes.

They _*must*_ issue an m-card unless you specifically request on s-card.

They _*must*_ allow you to self-install and they _*must*_ inform you of that option.

As you noted, you really don't know in advance what Comcast will end up doing. It varies from place to place and even customer to customer. As noted by others, you may have to fight them.


----------



## morac

lpwcomp said:


> You shouldn't be charged the HD fee unless you have one of their HD boxes.


According to Comcast, the charge is not for the box, it is to receive HD channels. They may not add it unless you have one of their boxes, but once it's added it's nearly impossible to get Comcast to remove it. I haven't had a box from Comcast for years, but they still charge me the HD fee, despite me asking them multiple times to remove it. If you have Comcast's Triple Play, they waive the fee.

On a related note, Comcast will soon start charging a "Broadcast TV" fee to get broadcast channels.

http://www.dslreports.com/shownews/Comcast-Rate-Hikes-Expand-Adds-New-Broadcast-TV-Fee-126783


----------



## chiguy50

morac said:


> According to Comcast, the charge is not for the box, it is to receive HD channels. They may not add it unless you have one of their boxes, but once it's added it's nearly impossible to get Comcast to remove it. I haven't had a box from Comcast for years, but they still charge me the HD fee, despite me asking them multiple times to remove it. If you have Comcast's Triple Play, they waive the fee.


Right, and that tends to corroborate my characterization of the HD fee imposition as seemingly random.

I helped to negotiate my condominium complex's bulk services agreement with Comcast two years ago, including conducting due diligence on various services and providers. One of the cost points that I focused on was the question of the $9.95 HD technology fee. AT&T Uverse insisted on including this charge, and I was careful to confirm and reconfirm with the Comcast MDU account exec that the HD technology fee would not be assessed on our digital preferred TV service package; it was a major differentiator in total cost per user, assuming the individual subscriber was using some form of HD reception device. As far as I am aware, none of our residents is currently paying this charge.



morac said:


> On a related note, Comcast will soon start charging a "Broadcast TV" fee to get broadcast channels.
> 
> http://www.dslreports.com/shownews/Comcast-Rate-Hikes-Expand-Adds-New-Broadcast-TV-Fee-126783


Interesting. I wonder which lucky customers will get to pay this additional fee? (QUOTE: A birdie at Comcast also tells me *many TV subscribers* will also start to see a new $1.50 "Broadcast Fee" if they haven't done so already.) And is it just a "coincidence" that it coincides with the encryption of all QAM channels?


----------



## unitron

morac said:


> According to Comcast, the charge is not for the box, it is to receive HD channels. They may not add it unless you have one of their boxes, but once it's added it's nearly impossible to get Comcast to remove it. I haven't had a box from Comcast for years, but they still charge me the HD fee, despite me asking them multiple times to remove it. If you have Comcast's Triple Play, they waive the fee.
> 
> On a related note, Comcast will soon start charging a "Broadcast TV" fee to get broadcast channels.
> 
> http://www.dslreports.com/shownews/Comcast-Rate-Hikes-Expand-Adds-New-Broadcast-TV-Fee-126783


Considering that OTA broadcasters make cable companies pay for the privilege of providing them with viewers who are subcontracting their OTA antenna needs to the cable company in order to receive what is free to receive if you do it OTA, I kind of don't blame the cable companies for breaking that out as a separate cost to put the blame where it belongs.


----------



## midson

As is mentioned time and time again in these forums, some people can't get OTA. I live at the base of hill in Portland, OR that completely blocks all reception from the antennas on the next hill over. If I want broadcast TV, I have to pay for limited basic service thru Comcast. The whole reason it exists is for people with circumstances similar to mine.


----------



## 1283

morac said:


> According to Comcast, the charge is not for the box, it is to receive HD channels. They may not add it unless you have one of their boxes, but once it's added it's nearly impossible to get Comcast to remove it. I haven't had a box from Comcast for years, but they still charge me the HD fee, despite me asking them multiple times to remove it.


From my Comcast price list:

HD Technology Fee -- HD converter replaces standard definition converter on primary outlet.

My parents' account was charged the fee, and I got it removed through online chat, pointing out that we didn't have the HD STB.


----------



## morac

c3 said:


> From my Comcast price list: HD Technology Fee -- HD converter replaces standard definition converter on primary outlet. My parents' account was charged the fee, and I got it removed through online chat, pointing out that we didn't have the HD STB.


I'll have to check, but I think my price list does say "HD service".

On a side note, my price list lists an HD outlet charge which it says is for HD cable boxes. Comcast once added that to my bill, but I got them to remove it since I have no HD cable boxes. Currently I pay no additional outlet fees, which is why I never pressed the HD Technology Fee issue since I don't want Comcast to tack on outlet fees for all my cable cards.


----------



## morac

Got my bill with the price changes for January. Internet is going up $2 and TV is going up $4.50 (including a $1.50 broadcast TV charge). That's about 4%. 

The charge for a second CableCard in a device is lowering to $1, but the charge for renting a box and remote is also going down (meaning the CC credit will go down). 

The only plus side for me is that I'm still getting credit for 4 cards, though I only have 3. That whole portion of my bill makes no sense, but at least it's in my favor. What's really dumb is I could likely save money switching to Comcast's triple play, but I don't want their phone service.


----------



## pdhenry

Nothing that says you have to connect a phone to their box...


----------



## morac

pdhenry said:


> Nothing that says you have to connect a phone to their box...


True though I just remembered I'd need to rent their modem. That costs $8 a month now, so it wouldn't be cheaper.


----------



## dmk1974

I think I've about had it with Comcast/Xfinity. I have 2 Premiere's each with a cable card. HD service for about 8 years. On my account, there's a line item called Digital Access Fee for $9.95. I was told in the past it was so I could get HD channels. Rip-off extra fee (since I have no Comcast branded boxes) but whatever.

Today I went to the local Comcast office to get for my kids a couple of HD DTA adapters for their bedrooms. Good enough to give them each HD local channels and apparently some basic channels as well. The lady at the counter told me that I haven't been paying for HD service and there will not only be the additional $1.99 fee per HD DTA (which I was ok with), but also she needs to add a $9.95 HD Technology Fee. WTF? I told her I already got HD and was paying $9.95/mo for it. But apparently since I'm actually not renting a box from them, it somehow costs me _more_ to just have a cable card.

Do you guys also get double dipped? I'm in the Chicago subs.


----------



## lpwcomp

dmk1974 said:


> I think I've about had it with Comcast/Xfinity. I have 2 Premiere's each with a cable card. HD service for about 8 years. On my account, there's a line item called Digital Access Fee for $9.95. I was told in the past it was so I could get HD channels. Rip-off extra fee (since I have no Comcast branded boxes) but whatever.
> 
> Today I went to the local Comcast office to get for my kids a couple of HD DTA adapters for their bedrooms. Good enough to give them each HD local channels and apparently some basic channels as well. The lady at the counter told me that I haven't been paying for HD service and there will not only be the additional $1.99 fee per HD DTA (which I was ok with), but also she needs to add a $9.95 HD Technology Fee. WTF? I told her I already got HD and was paying $9.95/mo for it. But apparently since I'm actually not renting a box from them, it somehow costs me _more_ to just have a cable card.
> 
> Do you guys also get double dipped? I'm in the Chicago subs.


The $9.95 fee you are currently paying is _*not*_ "so (you) can get HD channels", it is for the second digital outlet (one is included in your package). Still bogus, IMHO. I'm paying three of them. You should also be getting two $2.50/mo "Customer Owned Equipment Adjustment" credits.

The HD technology fee is only supposed to apply if you have one or more of _*their*_ HD boxes.


----------



## VideoGrabber

lpwcomp said:


> The $9.95 fee you are currently paying is _*not*_ "so (you) can get HD channels", it is for the second digital outlet (one is included in your package). Still bogus, IMHO. I'm paying three of them. You should also be getting two $2.50/mo "Customer Owned Equipment Adjustment" credits.
> 
> The HD technology fee is only supposed to apply if you have one or more of _*their*_ HD boxes.


To expand on James' comments a bit...

1) You should be receiving a $5/mo credit on your bill for your 2 Premieres. If you're not, get them to fix it. And ask them for a retroactive refund, since they have not been in compliance with FCC mandated regulations. So they've been overcharging you.

2) While I agree with James that AO (Additional Outlet) fees are bogus conceptually, they are legitimate, in the sense that the FCC allows them. We should probably try and be clear about the distinction.

3) The HD Technology fee IS supposed to apply only with a Comcast HD box, though getting that applied properly is hit or miss. So, contrary to their claims, you should NOT have been billed for this before, since you had none of their hardware.

But what I'm not sure about is if the Comcast HD-DTA is a qualified trigger. If it is, then the fee is legitimate now (not before), since you just added 2 Comcast hardware HD-DTAs to your service. If you added only SD-DTAs, they could clearly NOT charge you the HD Tech fee. [Also, only one HD Technology Fee can be imposed per household. Not per device.]

4) The $2 fee for the HD-DTAs is legitimate, but they have to give you *one of them for free, for one year*, if you tell them that you previously had a digital TV on one outlet for the basic channels. See:

http://www.fcc.gov/guides/cable-system-encryption

But they likely won't, unless you request it. And don't let them try and charge you more AO fees for those DTAs. Technically, the $2/mo fee is for a limited functionality digital AO, and the DTA box itself (plus remote) is included in that, for "free".

[This is based on published Comcast/Xfinity information, in my service area, in SW Michigan. YMMV, in specific monthly rates, but broadly speaking, the policies should apply.]


----------



## mike-d

I have a strange issue where certain channels (usually USA, fx) work fine, then tivo says they are not authorized, then later they are fine. This seemed to start happening after I moved my cable card from my priemere xl4 to the roamio pro. I have tried to get a newer cable card, but my comcast office only has older ones (as well a dented and smashed ones). Any ideas?


----------



## lpwcomp

mike-d said:


> I have a strange issue where certain channels (usually USA, fx) work fine, then tivo says they are not authorized, then later they are fine. This seemed to start happening after I moved my cable card from my priemere xl4 to the roamio pro. I have tried to get a newer cable card, but my comcast office only has older ones (as well a dented and smashed ones). Any ideas?


Did you have them pair it to the new TiVo?


----------



## mike-d

lpwcomp said:


> Did you have them pair it to the new TiVo?


Yes paired OK and all diagnostics are good.
Thx


----------



## HazelW

mike-d said:


> I have a strange issue where certain channels (usually USA, fx) work fine, then tivo says they are not authorized, then later they are fine. This seemed to start happening after I moved my cable card from my priemere xl4 to the roamio pro. I have tried to get a newer cable card, but my comcast office only has older ones (as well a dented and smashed ones). Any ideas?


Read the thread "Tuners 5 and 6 Not Authorized". That is the exact problem they describe.


----------



## mike-d

Yup - This would appear to be my problem. I will set the tivo to 5 tuners and see what happens. Getting an updated cable card from comcast is way too hard...


----------



## roguewave24

Just purchased Tivo Roamio - tried to obtain CableCard from local Comcast office. They ran out of cablecards in the morning - so I have to wait a week to try again. Or next option is to schedule install technician for $35. I'm starting to have buyer's remorse about the Tivo Roamio, especially after scanning through these forums....


----------



## bareyb

roguewave24 said:


> Just purchased Tivo Roamio - tried to obtain CableCard from local Comcast office. They ran out of cablecards in the morning - so I have to wait a week to try again. Or next option is to schedule install technician for $35. I'm starting to have buyer's remorse about the Tivo Roamio, especially after scanning through these forums....


Hang in there rogue. If you ever wanted to go TiVo this is the time to do it. It will be worth it once you get the card paired. That's really the only hassle and it sounds like it's gotten much better since the last time I tried it. Once you get it working they are pretty reliable. At least mine have been.


----------



## mike-d

roguewave24 said:


> Just purchased Tivo Roamio - tried to obtain CableCard from local Comcast office. They ran out of cablecards in the morning - so I have to wait a week to try again. Or next option is to schedule install technician for $35. I'm starting to have buyer's remorse about the Tivo Roamio, especially after scanning through these forums....


Mine has been fine since I changed the roamio to only use 5 tuners (per forum posting). I am not happy about having to do that, but this will do for now.


----------



## mike-d

mike-d said:


> Yup - This would appear to be my problem. I will set the tivo to 5 tuners and see what happens. Getting an updated cable card from comcast is way too hard...


Set at five tuners I have not had the issue yet. Lets see after premiere week, starting next week, when my season passes go crazy.


----------



## Raoul99

I have 2 Roamio+ and a XL4, with 3 cablecards on Comcast in Central Mass. All were working well, but I have never received On Demand...when I try to tune it, I get a V53 error on all machines. I just found out recently that the Tivo's can know get On Demand, so I decided to call Comcast today to get them to activate it. They tried to reset/repair the cards a couple of times, and one time they told me to wait about an hour, and if it didn't work, to call them again. Nothing has worked so far, but all of my other channels are working fine (I don't have any premium movie channels).

They're supposed to call me tomorrow to work on the problem. They say that I should be receiving On Demand. Can anyone give me any info that I can use to get them moving in the right direction?

Rick


----------



## pdhenry

I can almost guarantee that it's a back office problem and not a cable card problem. No OnDemand experience but when they suggest swapping the cards don't let them leave until it fixes the problem.


----------



## Raoul99

pdhenry said:


> I can almost guarantee that it's a back office problem and not a cable card problem. No OnDemand experience but when they suggest swapping the cards don't let them leave until it fixes the problem.


Yea...I know it's a problem on their end. The woman I spoke to said that they would be calling me between 1 & 3 today...sounded kind of strange to me. If they send a tech out to my house I will not let him in. I have several thousand dollars worth of equipment in that cabinet, and no tech from Comcast is going to touch it, especially when there is no reason to. I can do anything on this end that their tech can do...


----------



## sbourgeo

Raoul99 said:


> I have 2 Roamio+ and a XL4, with 3 cablecards on Comcast in Central Mass. All were working well, but I have never received On Demand...when I try to tune it, I get a V53 error on all machines. I just found out recently that the Tivo's can know get On Demand, so I decided to call Comcast today to get them to activate it. They tried to reset/repair the cards a couple of times, and one time they told me to wait about an hour, and if it didn't work, to call them again. Nothing has worked so far, but all of my other channels are working fine (I don't have any premium movie channels).


I have Comcast in SE Massachusetts.

Have you read the thread about the Comcast VOD billing code to get this working (link)? I would try calling the 877 cable card group number and see if they can sort it out for you. I moved a cable card from my S3 to a Roamio a couple of weeks ago and the CSR knew exactly what I was talking about when I asked about the VOD billing code.


----------



## webcrawlr

Raoul99 said:


> I have 2 Roamio+ and a XL4, with 3 cablecards on Comcast in Central Mass. All were working well, but I have never received On Demand...when I try to tune it, I get a V53 error on all machines. I just found out recently that the Tivo's can know get On Demand, so I decided to call Comcast today to get them to activate it. They tried to reset/repair the cards a couple of times, and one time they told me to wait about an hour, and if it didn't work, to call them again. Nothing has worked so far, but all of my other channels are working fine (I don't have any premium movie channels).
> 
> They're supposed to call me tomorrow to work on the problem. They say that I should be receiving On Demand. Can anyone give me any info that I can use to get them moving in the right direction?
> 
> Rick


Use online chat and specifically ask them to add the "TiVo Premier Stand Alone" billing code under "bolt-ons". I just went through this last night and it fixed my issues with VOD not working.


----------



## kupe

OMG help! How are you guys reaching Comcast to activate your Cable Cards? I've been on hold for hours now on 3 different phones to three different Comcast phone numbers. I'm in Atlanta and tried the number displayed on the Tivo MMI screen- 404-266-2278. I also called the number I found earlier in this thread- 877-405-2298. I also called the number given to us at the Comcast office when we picked up our Cablecard which is 855-652-3446. I've been on hold now for several hours at all these numbers. 

I'm at the MMI screen on my new Tivo Premiere. I'm ready to go and can't believe I can't get through to anybody. How did you guys do this? Is there a better number to try?

Thanks!

Kupe


----------



## sbourgeo

I've used 877-405-2298 the three times I had to pair cable cards. When attempting to activate the new Roamio I got for Christmas I waited on hold for a long time on 12/31 and 1/1 before giving up. I called again on 1/2 and got through immediately.


----------



## drhankz

sbourgeo said:


> I've used 877-405-2298 the three times I had to pair cable cards. When attempting to activate the new Roamio I got for Christmas I waited on hold for a long time on 12/31 and 1/1 before giving up. I called again on 1/2 and got through immediately.


Let me SCRATCH my head and figure out WHY 12/31 and 1/1 took so LONG


----------



## Raoul99

sbourgeo said:


> I have Comcast in SE Massachusetts.
> 
> Have you read the thread about the Comcast VOD billing code to get this working (link)? I would try calling the 877 cable card group number and see if they can sort it out for you. I moved a cable card from my S3 to a Roamio a couple of weeks ago and the CSR knew exactly what I was talking about when I asked about the VOD billing code.


 I'm not sure what happened, but mine is fine now. A tech called me the next morning, asked me what model Tivos I had, and had it up and running in a few minutes. I'm not sure what he did, but it was nice to talk to someone who seemed to know what they were doing! Strange...


----------



## sbourgeo

drhankz said:


> Let me SCRATCH my head and figure out WHY 12/31 and 1/1 took so LONG


Yeah, not the best timing on my part.


----------



## kongjie

My Series 3 started showing tiling/pixelation on most if not all channels, with the sound dropping out. Comcast suggested the cable cards needed to be replaced. I was dubious, as it would mean both cards had gone bad at the same time, right?

So I took their advice and picked up 2 new cards, installed them and went through the set-up sequence. Had some troubles and after a few phone calls finally found someone at Comcast who understood (he was a Tivo owner) and I had all channels working and find except for a handful of premium HD channels. He sent another signal and said check back in an hour, but just in case he set up a home tech visit.

Well, the next day all channels were gone and I was getting the cable card "call your cable company to authorize screen." 

Today the tech is here and the signal is fine. He doesn't see any sense in replacing the cards as that's what I just did. He suspects it is the Tivo. He's going to set up a $1.99/month box thingy and see if the signal is okay with that.

So, my first question is: is this possible/likely, that Tivo develops a problem and can't process the cable card signal properly?


----------



## drhankz

kongjie said:


> So, my first question is: is this possible/likely, that Tivo develops a problem and can't process the cable card signal properly?


What Does Your TiVo Signal Meter READ?????


----------



## kongjie

drhankz said:


> What Does Your TiVo Signal Meter READ?????


Is that the signal strength? Sorry, I don't usually get into the guts of the settings. It is constantly fluctuating from high 60s to mid-90s, but it is dropping down to 0 at times.


----------



## mike-d

kongjie said:


> Is that the signal strength? Sorry, I don't usually get into the guts of the settings. It is constantly fluctuating from high 60s to mid-90s, but it is dropping down to 0 at times.


Check your cabling, the signal should not be that low. I had a bad cable and had similar symptoms.


----------



## drhankz

kongjie said:


> Is that the signal strength? Sorry, I don't usually get into the guts of the settings. It is constantly fluctuating from high 60s to mid-90s, but it is dropping down to 0 at times.


TiVo >> Settings >> Channels >> Signal Strength Cable

It should be steady at 80-100.


----------



## kongjie

mike-d said:


> Check your cabling, the signal should not be that low. I had a bad cable and had similar symptoms.


Well the Comcast tech says the cabling is fine and the signal into the house is fine. Kind of pissed at myself for not researching the problem before Comcast came by but I haven't had the time.


----------



## unitron

kongjie said:


> My Series 3 started showing tiling/pixelation on most if not all channels, with the sound dropping out. Comcast suggested the cable cards needed to be replaced. I was dubious, as it would mean both cards had gone bad at the same time, right?
> 
> So I took their advice and picked up 2 new cards, installed them and went through the set-up sequence. Had some troubles and after a few phone calls finally found someone at Comcast who understood (he was a Tivo owner) and I had all channels working and find except for a handful of premium HD channels. He sent another signal and said check back in an hour, but just in case he set up a home tech visit.
> 
> Well, the next day all channels were gone and I was getting the cable card "call your cable company to authorize screen."
> 
> Today the tech is here and the signal is fine. He doesn't see any sense in replacing the cards as that's what I just did. He suspects it is the Tivo. He's going to set up a $1.99/month box thingy and see if the signal is okay with that.
> 
> So, my first question is: is this possible/likely, that Tivo develops a problem and can't process the cable card signal properly?


Since it's a Series 2 or Series 3 platform unit, I ask the obligatory

_*"Are you sure your power supply isn't developing "capacitor plague"?"*_


----------



## kongjie

unitron said:


> Since it's a Series 2 or Series 3 platform unit, I ask the obligatory
> 
> _*"Are you sure your power supply isn't developing "capacitor plague"?"*_


No, I'm not, so I'll have to open it up later in the week. But when I replaced the drive about a year ago, everything looked pretty good.

Is tiling and sound dropping a known symptom of bad capacitors?


----------



## kongjie

No leaking is evident from the capacitors. There is one that is somewhat domed, circled in the image. Perhaps I need to get a power supply from weakknees, swap it out and if it has no effect on the tiling and sound dropouts, return it and get a new Roamio.


----------



## Davelnlr_

I just replaced 20 caps that looked just like that, on my non-working Polaroid 37" flat screen, and it came right on again. Takes all of about 5 minutes to replace one like the one in your picture, if you have a soldering iron and a radio shack nearby. Lots cheaper than buying a new power supply, if that is the only bad one on the board.


----------



## kongjie

Davelnlr_ said:


> I just replaced 20 caps that looked just like that, on my non-working Polaroid 37" flat screen, and it came right on again. Takes all of about 5 minutes to replace one like the one in your picture, if you have a soldering iron and a radio shack nearby. Lots cheaper than buying a new power supply, if that is the only bad one on the board.


I don't have a soldering iron and have never soldered before. But I'm thinking it might be worthwhile to give it a try--watched a video and it seemed doable.


----------



## mike-d

kongjie said:


> I don't have a soldering iron and have never soldered before. But I'm thinking it might be worthwhile to give it a try--watched a video and it seemed doable.


Please b careful. Remember this is the power supply. It can overheat, catch fire, if not done right. Only do this with a high level of confidence.
My 2 cents...


----------



## unitron

kongjie said:


> I don't have a soldering iron and have never soldered before. But I'm thinking it might be worthwhile to give it a try--watched a video and it seemed doable.


Remember the first rule:

ALWAYS KNOW WHERE BOTH ENDS OF THE TIVO POWER CORD ARE AT ALL TIMES

There are several threads around here somewhere that deal with re-capping S3 platform power supplies, including lists of Digi-Key and Mouser part numbers to aid in replacement ordering.

As far as is known, the original S3 (the 648) has only one model power supply, whereas there are two models (neither of which is the 648 supply) which can be used in the HD (652) and HD XL (658), so be sure you know which supply you have.

Something labeled C301 on one board might be called C15 on another one, the important thing is to match the uF number and match or slightly exceed if necessary the V number.

That's microFarads of capacitance and the highest voltage across its leads to which the capacitor can safely be subjected.

If the original is rated at 16V, you can't use a 10V or a 6.3V, but if you can't find a 16 in stock anywhere, then a 25V at the same uF would be acceptable, although if the original is a 25, you can't use a 16.

They need to be rated at 105 degrees C (that's Celsius or Centigrade), not the 85 degrees at which general purpose electrolytic caps are rated, like all the ones in Radio Shack.

And they need to be what's called Low ESR.

(Low ESR caps are more expensive than regular ones, which has a lot to do with the shenanigans that got us into this "capacitor plague" mess in the first place.)

That means that electricity moving in and out of them encounters less "friction", which means that movement of electricity won't generate as much heat as it would in general purpose electrolytics with higher Equivalent Series Resistance.

Radio Shack has a thing that plugs into an electrical outlet and looks like a soldering iron with a squeeze bulb that's intended for removing solder, but you could probably use it to heat up the two things to be joined so that they melt the solder, which means you can use it for both phases of the re-capping job.

Use rosin core solder made out of lead and tin and nothing else. Use the size that's about as big around as half way between cooked and uncooked strands of spaghetti.

Observe polarity. There's a reason why electrolytic capacitors have one side marked with either a + or a - so that you know which lead is which.

I say side because there are also caps with end markings and one lead coming out of each end, but the kind you want has both leads coming out the bottom.

When you take out the old one, pay attention to which side went in which hole. You can see from the picture that the board is silk-screened with markings to indicate the - holes (which means by default the other hole is the + one).

And in addition to the #10 Torx screws holding the power supply ciruit board down to the chassis, there's a #8 that screws in from the outside into the top of the AC input jack.

Basically, the biggest cap on the board, rated at 200V, should be fine.

The ones in the size range of those 5 in the picture (the two things on the left are inductors--coils--and the striped thing on the right is a resistor) are the ones you should replace on GP (so that you don't have to replace them later), including the ones on the other side of the heat sink(s), the little ones that aren't as near the heat sink(s) are probably okay as well.


----------



## unitron

kongjie said:


> No leaking is evident from the capacitors. There is one that is somewhat domed, circled in the image. Perhaps I need to get a power supply from weakknees, swap it out and if it has no effect on the tiling and sound dropouts, return it and get a new Roamio.


Forgot to say, the one that's bulged at the top? That means it's going/has gone bad.

The ones that are still flat?

That means you can't tell by looking whether they're okay or not, but as long as you have to replace that other one...

Great picture, by the way.


----------



## tmesser

I just wanted to say how stunned I am that re-pairing CableCARDs is no longer like living Dante's _Inferno._

I bought a TiVo HD in 9/07, and my woes with getting two working S-Cards were well-documented in this thread, eventually involving an escalation to Executive Care. In 1/11, when I bought a refurbished Premiere and replaced the dead drive in my TiVo HD soon afterward, I had to escalate again to get both those units working properly. AND THEN I dealt with months of billing nightmares because the tech swapped my two S-Cards for one M-Card, but I still had an old code on my account charging me for a card I no longer had.

A couple months ago, the drive in my HD died again. (Western Digital did a free warranty replacement, hooray!) I spent a whopping four minutes on the phone with Comcast via the dedicated CableCARD line, and it worked on the first try. I was shocked.

I bought a Roamio on Amazon last week. I moved the card from the HD to the Roamio, and called Comcast again. Same deal - four minutes on the phone, worked on the first try.

And now that the Roamio is up and running, I happily returned the card from the Premiere, because my new Mini does everything I need. Goodbye, $9.95/month Digital Additional Outlet Fee!


----------



## Atomic Taco

tmesser said:


> A couple months ago, the drive in my HD died again. (Western Digital did a free warranty replacement, hooray!) I spent a whopping four minutes on the phone with Comcast via the dedicated CableCARD line, and it worked on the first try.


How'd you do the OS reinstall (image, duplicate a backup drive)? I think the host ID would've been the same so wouldn't it have worked "out of the box"?


----------



## ncfoster

tmesser said:


> I just wanted to say how stunned I am that re-pairing CableCARDs is no longer like living Dante's _Inferno._
> 
> ...
> 
> I bought a Roamio on Amazon last week. I moved the card from the HD to the Roamio, and called Comcast again. Same deal - four minutes on the phone, worked on the first try.


Sadly, I found that it is still hit-or-miss. I moved a CableCARD from my Premiere to my new Roamio a couple of days ago, and I had to endure a gauntlet of something like 8 phone calls, several promised return calls and desperate lying reps who just wanted me to give up. The main story that I encountered, with many slight variations, was that the CableCARD team was recently denied access to certain options in the computer system related to billing. The upshot of this was that they were unable to remove existing pairings, because the original Tivo needed to be removed from the billing system before the existing CableCARD could be re-paired with a new device.

Of course, IF this had any truth behind it, it is completely ridiculous, but I am not sure that it had anything to do with the problem. The worst part for me was that the last low-level rep that I talked to was the worst of the "deperate lying reps" that I referred to. He seemed to have some sort of personal stake in convincing me that no matter who I talked to, he was giving me the "correct information", that the ONLY way to repair an already paired CableCARD was to go into the local Comcast office, and turn the card in, and get a new one. I wasted WAY too much breath on arguing with him about how absurd this idea was.

He eventually transferred me to a supervisor that didn't know a CableCARD from a Birthday Card. That person transferred me BACK to the CableCARD pairing folks, who assured me that they could help...until it didn't work...and then the rep told me the same thing about going into the office. Eventually, I was placed on hold, and she said that she "tried again" (about the 5th try between various reps, to my knowledge), and it worked. No explanation whatsoever was provided about what had changed. But, of course, I didn't much care after several hours of nonsense. Needless to say, it seems to be working fine now.



tmesser said:


> And now that the Roamio is up and running, I happily returned the card from the Premiere, because my new Mini does everything I need. Goodbye, $9.95/month Digital Additional Outlet Fee!


No doubt. Can't wait to drop off that other card. Next, I am waiting for a "Digital Tuner Fee". Seems the next obvious line of attack.


----------



## bobdec01

Anyone out there heard of CableCard shortages in the Atlanta area. Tried three different Service Centers within 20 miles last week , none had cards. Two took my name & number but never called back. Tried again this week, same story. Sent a note to we_can-help @ comcast. They asked for my TiVo model (its a Series 3 HD) as they said they do not support the new 6 tuner TiVo's ???. Got a reply 4 days ago that they are still trying to locate a card. It's been about a week and a half..still no card. Almost desperate to buy a service call, maybe the installers have cards..


----------



## drhankz

bobdec01 said:


> Almost desperate to buy a service call, maybe the installers have cards..


For Sure if they send an INSTALLER - He will have one.


----------



## lpwcomp

drhankz said:


> For Sure if they send an INSTALLER - He will have one.


Not necessarily.


----------



## Atomic Taco

Tried calling Comcast? Surely one of their distribution centers--like that big one in Utah--could send you one.


----------



## Devx

bobdec01 said:


> Anyone out there heard of CableCard shortages in the Atlanta area. Tried three different Service Centers within 20 miles last week , none had cards. Two took my name & number but never called back. Tried again this week, same story. Sent a note to we_can-help @ comcast. They asked for my TiVo model (its a Series 3 HD) as they said they do not support the new 6 tuner TiVo's ???. Got a reply 4 days ago that they are still trying to locate a card. It's been about a week and a half..still no card. Almost desperate to buy a service call, maybe the installers have cards..


I've had the unfortunate experience of that before with my Elite. Having done it before, I just wanted a cable card to complete the setup myself but none of the centers in Atlanta had them in stock. The waiting game wasn't really working for me either. While the installers are not guaranteed to have cards as lpwcomp stated, it is more likely to get a card from a truck roll than to wait for the centers to call you with any urgency. In their defense, I was rather impatient and they did eventually call me, days after the installer had provided a card already... It all comes down to how long you are willing to wait.

Also, no problem at all with the new 6 tuner Tivo's and 2 of my cablecards are 7 yrs old at this point.


----------



## bobdec01

Atomic Taco.. None of the Service Centers I have been to have phone access nor email. Plus the HD has told be then no longer ship CableCards. Ends up the process is just to leave my name and number (done this 3 times) on a scrap piece of paper and hope they call when a card arrives.. It's a vicious circle.

Devx.. How much was that install, looks like $20.00 (1 product install) + $39.00 (Service call) in my pricing chart. . Also following is a cut/paste from the we_can_help people.. " *Can you please provide me with the type of Tivo you have purchased as we do not support the brand new 6 tuner Tivos at this time. *". Go figure, hard to tell what real or not !! Only been 10 days, but I'm seriously considering a dispatch if it goes much longer.


----------



## lstone19

bobdec01 said:


> Also following is a cut/paste from the we_can_help people.. " *Can you please provide me with the type of Tivo you have purchased as we do not support the brand new 6 tuner Tivos at this time. *".


Do keep in mind that when a lot of businesses say they don't support something it merely means they haven't tested it and/or won't help you with any problems. It does not necessarily mean it will not work. For instance, my computer is only "supported" for up to 8GB of RAM but I've had 16GB in it since a week after I bought it.

Of course whether the model is officially supported or not is completely irrelevant to issues of card unavailability and its disingenuous to ask what model and then say its unsupported as if that explains why no cards are available.


----------



## Devx

bobdec01 said:


> Devx.. How much was that install, looks like $20.00 (1 product install) + $39.00 (Service call) in my pricing chart. . Also following is a cut/paste from the we_can_help people.. " *Can you please provide me with the type of Tivo you have purchased as we do not support the brand new 6 tuner Tivos at this time. *". Go figure, hard to tell what real or not !! Only been 10 days, but I'm seriously considering a dispatch if it goes much longer.


It was a little over 2 years ago, but that price doesn't seem too far off. I didn't wait anywhere near 10 days. I think if you hold out, they will deliver but it obviously won't be timely. I didn't want to wait and play their game. It's possible I've been lucky but it's interesting that the centers struggle to keep any cards in stock meanwhile every tech that has visited me has multiple cards with them. I only know that because if a card seems as if it won't work (usually because numbers are being misread, watch out for this), they assume it's bad and start swapping cards like crazy to find one that "works".

You can safely ignore the warnings from the comcast email reply. If you're activating a CC in a Series3 it's irrelevant.


----------



## bobdec01

Just a quick update One of the 3 Services Centers I visited actually called me back Fridaty afternoon saying they had a CableCard. Picked it up Sat, called activation number, the card would not connect. I broke off the call, and I double checked connections and setup, all was good. Called activation back got another person, provided same info, put me on hold about 5 mins and card activated while I was waiting. Asked what problem was and they would not say. Any way I'm now up and running, hopefully happy till next go-round.


----------



## tivoboy

Does anyone have a link to what the process is to move a cable card (m-card) from one tivo (a premier) to a new tivo (a roamio)?

Is it important to cancel it out before setting it up, or can one move it from the older tivo to the new one and then just contact tivo for registration?

Does one also have to contact comcast as well if the card is already active on my comcast account?

thanks for any links!


----------



## SCSIRAID

tivoboy said:


> Does anyone have a link to what the process is to move a cable card (m-card) from one tivo (a premier) to a new tivo (a roamio)?
> 
> Is it important to cancel it out before setting it up, or can one move it from the older tivo to the new one and then just contact tivo for registration?
> 
> Does one also have to contact comcast as well if the card is already active on my comcast account?
> 
> thanks for any links!


You just move it to the new TiVo and then call your cable company to re-pair it with the new TiVo. You would only have to call TiVo if you need to authorize the new TiVo and establish service.


----------



## ncfoster

tivoboy said:


> Does anyone have a link to what the process is to move a cable card (m-card) from one tivo (a premier) to a new tivo (a roamio)?
> 
> Is it important to cancel it out before setting it up, or can one move it from the older tivo to the new one and then just contact tivo for registration?
> 
> Does one also have to contact comcast as well if the card is already active on my comcast account?
> 
> thanks for any links!


I had a major hassle doing just that, but I just kept calling and being persistent with them, even when they told me that it could not be done without returning the CableCARD to the local office and getting a new one. It was quite a pain, and it took me a couple of days, but don't let anyone tell you that it can't be done.

Unfortunately, the only explanation I got when it worked was just that the rep had "tried again", and it worked. Not too helpful, I know.


----------



## Atomic Taco

ncfoster said:


> they told me that it could not be done without returning the CableCARD to the local office and getting a new one. It was quite a pain, and it took me a couple of days, but don't let anyone tell you that it can't be done.


That said, if it is convenient, it may behoove you to visit your local office to grab a new card.


----------



## midson

I simply moved my cable card from one machine to the other. All 6 tuners worked and all channels tuned in. No phone calls made. YMMV.


----------



## lpwcomp

Atomic Taco said:


> That said, if it is convenient, it may behoove you to visit your local office to grab a new card.


I don't know about your area, but _*here*_ they immediately add an ADO fee to your account when you do that.


----------



## lpwcomp

midson said:


> I simply moved my cable card from one machine to the other. All 6 tuners worked and all channels tuned in. No phone calls made. YMMV.


Do you have any premium channels?


----------



## MoranJ2000

tivoboy said:


> Does anyone have a link to what the process is to move a cable card (m-card) from one tivo (a premier) to a new tivo (a roamio)?
> 
> Is it important to cancel it out before setting it up, or can one move it from the older tivo to the new one and then just contact tivo for registration?
> 
> Does one also have to contact comcast as well if the card is already active on my comcast account?
> 
> thanks for any links!


Remove the CableCard from the old TiVo, put it in the new one, and then call Comcast's CableCard hotline at 877-405-2298.

Just tell them that you've switched boxes; they'll ask you to provide them with the new box's Host ID, then they need to pair to the new box in their system.

Unlike Comcast's normal crappy support reps, the number above is to a dedicated team of CableCard specialists. I've had very good experiences with them in the past.

Good luck to you!

Joe

P.S. Be aware that certain models and firmware versions of CableCards have issues with Roamio and may only support four tuners. More info here under CableCard Troubleshooting


----------



## Atomic Taco

lpwcomp said:


> I don't know about your area, but _*here*_ they immediately add an ADO fee to your account when you do that.


Remind me, ADO?

If they tried to pull that on me I'd just show them the pricing guide they have scattered around the place showing that CableCARDs cost $0.00/month.

Unless you're just picking up a new one and not dropping off the old one, then that fee would be legit _until_ you turn in the old one.


----------



## tivoboy

thanks for all the tips, I'm going to try and just move it, see what happens, then try calling comcast if it doesn't, try and give them just the new roamio information, see if that works..

This is chicago, not the most leading of comcast locations?


----------



## lpwcomp

Atomic Taco said:


> Remind me, ADO?


Additional Digital Outlet.



Atomic Taco said:


> If they tried to pull that on me I'd just show them the pricing guide they have scattered around the place showing that CableCARDs cost $0.00/month.


Which theoretically means that they shouldn't charge you until you actually activate it.



Atomic Taco said:


> Unless you're just picking up a new one and not dropping off the old one, then that fee would be legit _until_ you turn in the old one.


Not until you actually start using it. "Legit" and Comcast (or any cable co.) charges are only tenuously related.


----------



## andriusb

For the three times we needed cablecards, we made sure the tech coming out first had them - a few times they were like, "sorry, we don't have them, only a couple guys have them."

And if the tech has one, he has to register it with the home office - I make sure ALL the channels work while he's there setting it up. Just having the card alone does not enable the card, similar to cable modem MAC address registration.


----------



## tivoboy

Wow, what a nightmare!!!! I really can't imagine how comcast stays in business. Okay, I get it. 35MM users, 5Million who can't get anything to work, it probably works as a business model..

you've seen my posts from above. ALL I WANTED TO DO was move a cable card from a working premier (with several premiums and such) to a new roamio pro. I called the cable card number this morning, and apparently the re-paired the cable card to the new roamio. took the card s/n, took some other information, channels worked, no premiums yet, but that apparently would take 30-45 minutes.

So, I waited. SEVERAL hours, with nothing. So, I called back the Cable Card number. They said, I had to call video support. They said they couldn't fix it, it was a cable card issue. Called cable card back, they said I needed to call technical support. Called technical support (actually while chatting with chat online) and they said I had to call another number to "attach the tivo to my account" but while online with technical support, they said "there is no way to attach a "tivo" to an account, we don't work with Tivos', you have to call Tivo support for that"

I was on chat with something, and gave them the "maybe it is a billing code issue, TIVOAO, this and TIVOHOST that and maybe a tivo roamio code and maybe a tivo premier code. Can you check for those, maybe take them off and put them back?"

Nothing. Then I got back to cable card support and they said they would try to UN-PAIR the card from the previous tivo and pair it again with the new tivo, "maybe something wasn't done right the first time", and then said "all should be good in 40 minutes" which I NOW know is basically comcast code for "GTF off the phone and let me move on, I can't help you but I need you off my line!"

So, I hung up and waited, but now nothing in the premiums works, and the xfinity ondemand doesn't work, so tomorrow I'm back to square one.

So, my question for the gang is WHERE THE F... do I turn now? I mean damb these people really seem to be incompetent..


----------



## Atomic Taco

tivoboy said:


> So, my question for the gang is where do I turn now? I mean damb these people really seem to be incompetent..


Use the cable card number. Ask the rep to specifically delete all records for the card before re-pairing it. If they haven't a clue what that means or they perform the task suspiciously quickly, hang up and call back to get another rep.

If a rep ever tells you that you need to instead call a rep in a different department, politely ask them to hold the line for a moment while you conference in that other phone number and let the reps hash hit out.


----------



## tivoboy

Atomic Taco said:


> If a rep ever tells you that you need to instead call a rep in a different department, politely ask them to hold the line for a moment while you conference in that other phone number and let the reps hash hit out.


At one point yesterday, I had one line on with cable card support, one line open with technical support, a chat session going with online support and a third line open with the "tivo" number they gave me, which ended up being TIVO and they couldn't help since it was clearly a cable card issue.

I'm a long time stockholder here, but man support can be really poor sometimes. I guess with X1 they really don't care to make this experience any better for outsiders.


----------



## morac

Technically any customer support person can pair a cable card. They all have the capability of doing so, though most don't do it since they don't like to do so. That or they never bothered to learn how to do so.

In your case, unless there's an issue with On-Demand, it's likely not a billiing code problem since it was working in the Premeire. It's likely the pairing info was not entered correctly or was entered but never saved. Many times they say it can take up to an hour for pairing info to go through, but in my experience if the channels don't come in in about a minute, they never will so don't get off the phone until the Premiums show up.

The whole process of reading off a long sequence of letters and numbers to someone on a phone is really a bad idea. In an ideal world, Comcast would let you enter them on an account web page or something. Barring that, I've found a good method that worked for me in the past was to email the pairing numbers, serial number and an explanation of the problem to [email protected]. That's the corporate help address and gets you to Comcast's "elite" support team. I haven't had to use them for awhile now, but they usually get things fixed the first time and will follow up if they don't.


----------



## tivoboy

What a STUPID, F...g, issue. I really can't believe this. so, I called again to cable card, got another idiot, sadly I hung up and called back, got the same idiot. Said everything looks fine, she went off, I magically was then transferred to tech again - not on my asking or theirs, they said I got the wrong department, and had to get transferred BACK to cable card. Then, I got another person, they took all the information AGAIN (this is literally the 15th time I've given it) and went away, then said that since I had a truck roll setup for tomorrow afternoon that they "can't do anything new to the account till that work order is closed out" Bull.s..t, and said that if I want to cancel the work order for the tech visit, then they might be able to try something with the account, but can't. But, if I CANCEL the tech visit for tomorrow then I won't get another one till into next week - and I'm only here for the weekend. 

So, I'm literally FORCED to keep it. But, I have to tell you these people are idiots. I told the rep that this is not a techincal problem, it's a programming problem. The card and services were working FINE yesterday, I simply moved the card from a premier to a new roamio. The TECH isn't going to find anything, the cable is fine, the signal is fine, it's the programming for the card that is messed up. The tech is just going to get here, and then spend hopefully not the same WASTED DAYS that I have with cable card support. 

Honestly, it's these types of things that make one want to just throw in the towel and abandon services all together.

Fail, epic fail.

* morac, I'm trying that email you sent, we'll see if they work on the weekends.


----------



## Turtleboy

Also see https://twitter.com/comcastcares

[email protected]


----------



## chiguy50

morac said:


> Technically any customer support person can pair a cable card. They all have the capability of doing so, though most don't do it since they don't like to do so. That or they never bothered to learn how to do so.
> 
> In your case, unless there's an issue with On-Demand, it's likely not a billiing code problem since it was working in the Premeire. It's likely the pairing info was not entered correctly or was entered but never saved. Many times they say it can take up to an hour for pairing info to go through, but in my experience if the channels don't come in in about a minute, they never will so don't get off the phone until the Premiums show up.
> 
> The whole process of reading off a long sequence of letters and numbers to someone on a phone is really a bad idea. In an ideal world, Comcast would let you enter them on an account web page or something. Barring that, I've found a good method that worked for me in the past was to email the pairing numbers, serial number and an explanation of the problem to [email protected]. That's the corporate help address and gets you to Comcast's "elite" support team. I haven't had to use them for awhile now, but they usually get things fixed the first time and will follow up if they don't.


This is all good information but with one small correction:

Not every CS rep has the permissions to un-pair a CABLEcard; in this case they can not pair it correctly if it requires un-pairing first (and the absence of only the premium channels could be an indicator of such an issue). However, any rep at the dedicated CABLEcard hotline SHOULD be able to perform both functions.

Another good tip to remember is GIGO: Always read off your card's data carefully and then have the rep read it back to you line for line.


----------



## tivoboy

Well, stupid is as stupid does. Waited today for the truck roll. Guy came, nice guy, was a BIT concerned but went on with it. 

Sure enough, he called HIS cable card person, they took the codes off the card, put the codes back on the card and all the premiums started working and the xfinity ondemand started working. After I explained what the problem was, (and the hassle a bit) and that another tivo in the house with another cable card was working fine - he called CC to try what ended up being the fix. What a waste of human time. 

He DID mention something about the "position" of the cablecard, in the A slot of the B slot something about priority on the account, and that having the card I was trying to fix, in the B and not primary slot might be an issue. Well, they didn't have to re-arrange them or do anything like that, deleting the pay codes from the card and putting them back on the card made it all work.


----------



## chiguy50

tivoboy said:


> Well, stupid is as stupid does. Waited today for the truck roll. Guy came, nice guy, was a BIT concerned but went on with it.
> 
> Sure enough, he called HIS cable card person, they took the codes off the card, put the codes back on the card and all the premiums started working and the xfinity ondemand started working. After I explained what the problem was, (and the hassle a bit) and that another tivo in the house with another cable card was working fine - he called CC to try what ended up being the fix. What a waste of human time.
> 
> He DID mention something about the "position" of the cablecard, in the A slot of the B slot something about priority on the account, and that having the card I was trying to fix, in the B and not primary slot might be an issue. Well, they didn't have to re-arrange them or do anything like that, deleting the pay codes from the card and putting them back on the card made it all work.


Yes, I recall that the position of the device on your Comcast account can have an effect on any re-pairing; I believe that was the issue for one of my former TiVo's a number of years ago. After many failed attempts, the CS rep finally moved the device to the first position on my account and it then accepted the recoding.


----------



## tivoboy

chiguy50 said:


> Yes, I recall that the position of the device on your Comcast account can have an effect on any re-pairing; I believe that was the issue for one of my former TiVo's a number of years ago. After many failed attempts, the CS rep finally moved the device to the first position on my account and it then accepted the recoding.


this might have helped, but in the end they didn't do any of the moving from one to another. It was all taking off codes, re-adding them. The TECH was onsite about 10 minutes, and that was just getting up to speed on the issue, and then logging the solution.


----------



## WestPalmBucsFan

Has anyone had success with using their own purchased cablecards with Comcast?


----------



## HerronScott

Not to get them actively paired. Using them to get the relatively few unencrypted broadcast channels, yes.

Scott


----------



## lpwcomp

HerronScott said:


> Not to get them actively paired. Using them to get the relatively few unencrypted broadcast channels, yes.
> 
> Scott


Comcast is in the process of encrypting _*everything*_, including local broadcast channels. Already implemented here.


----------



## lpwcomp

If you have *any* CableCARD problems, do not bother to call the main Comcast support number. I tried twice yesterday (all channels on my THD were black and no audio) and the first CSR gave me a different number to call which turned out to be the _*TiVo*_ customer support line. The second Comcast CSR simply transferred me to the same line.

Today, I called the Comcast CableCARD line (877-405-2298) and after giving them all of the necessary information, the CSR very quickly discovered that the CableCARD in that TiVo had been disabled. Of course, even they are not perfect as it got disabled while trying to get a different card un-paired from the Premiere it was initially installed in and re-paired to my Roamio. I had been running it un-paired (no premium channels) but needed to pair it for VOD to work.


----------



## wmgoat

I have a SIL that works for comcast service in a remote area of the state - he heard the other day that cable cards are being phased out in favor of their new X1 platform. They are having a hard time getting the cards where he works and were told to tell the clients that they are using "old hardware technology" and to upgrade to X1. (based on the complete lack of support that comcast has for cable cards, I would be surprised if they are taking that stand).

I have a Premium Tivo that uses one (had to go thru 3 cards to find one that mostly works)

I have 2 older series 2 on lifetime support that still use the old motorola stb with a serial connection, and I love it. Wish I didnt have to do the cable card for the premium but it is what it is.

Comments?


----------



## pdhenry

It would be in violation of the FCC requirements not to support cable cards, at least for now.


----------



## morac

pdhenry said:


> It would be in violation of the FCC requirements not to support cable cards, at least for now.


Wouldn't surprise me if they are ramping down with the expectation that the requirement won't be renewed. It will expire at the end of this year.


----------



## tmesser

wmgoat said:


> were told to tell the clients that they are using "old hardware technology" and to upgrade to X1.


I consider X1 to be an "upgrade" only in the size of my bill.


----------



## Beryl

Here is why I divorced Comcast after 15 years.

In Colorado, I paid $1.50 monthly for each of my two TiVo cablecards ($3). I informed of my upcoming move to Texas and that I'd take my Tivos but leave on service with the one SD box online until I sell my house there. They told me that there would be no problem and I should call them in Texas for them to activate my cards there. (Yay, Comcast is doing what they claim in their commercial.)

70 days later, Comcast internet and TV is installed in my new home and I attempt to activate the cards. Comcast can't locate them to activate. 2 agents later I hear about the different "Comcast Markets" and that I need to take the "Colorado cards" to the local Comcast store and exchange them for "Texas cards." Irritating but I do it.

The rep at the store tells me that they can't take the "Colorado cards" and I'd need to take or send) them back to Colorado. (I'm bummed.) She tells me that I'm lucky that I'd didn't come into the store with a boat load of Colorado equipment. She adds 2 "Texas cards" to my account says that there would be a $9,95 monthly fee for each ($19.90). 

I'm mad. I moved to Texas and Comcast triple the rental fee for cards. I give the Assistant Manager an earful:
1. I don't like that it is like I'm dealing with multiple companies 
2. The Comcast commercial about moving customers is misleading. 
3. Why must I pay $8.45 more for a cablecard in Texas?

She shrugs off #1 & #2 off but doesn't believe I was paying only $1.50 in Colorado so I show her my online bill using my iPad. She has no response for such a dramatic difference. She takes it to her boss and tells me that she would take it to a meeting with her boss' boss the next day since she wants a better answer to give customers than the "different markets but a single company" answer which doesn't work well. I tell her that I would be canceling cable TV and will hang on to internet until I find a reasonable alternative. She adds that comment to her notes and tells me that she'd call me on Friday. 

I signed up with Dish while in the Costco parking lot. Directv greeted me at the door at Costco with a decent 2 year deal for Costco members. I cancelled the dish installation while in the store & signed up with Directv. They will install Friday after verifying line of sight. If Directv isn't doable, I'll call Dish back and hope to get the same deal as they offered before. 

FYI - I'm putting a Roamio Plus and HDLX (both with lifetime) up for sale. I may keep my lifetime Premiere just in case I cut the cord.


----------



## L David Matheny

Beryl said:


> I'm mad. I moved to Texas and Comcast triple the rental fee for cards. I give the Assistant Manager an earful:
> 1. I don't like that it is like I'm dealing with multiple companies
> 2. The Comcast commercial about moving customers is misleading.
> 3. Why must I pay $8.45 more for a cablecard in Texas?
> 
> She shrugs off #1 & #2 off but doesn't believe I was paying only $1.50 in Colorado so I show her my online bill using my iPad. She has no response for such a dramatic difference. She takes it to her boss and tells me that she would take it to a meeting with her boss' boss the next day since she wants a better answer to give customers than the "different markets but a single company" answer wasn't working well. I tell her that I would be canceling cable TV and will hang on to internet until I find a reasonable alternative. She adds that comment to her notes and tells me that she'd call me on Friday.


You gotta love those cable companies. As a confirmed OTA-only viewer, I just hope and pray that the cable companies never manage to bribe enough people to eliminate broadcast TV.


----------



## unitron

L David Matheny said:


> You gotta love those cable companies. As a confirmed OTA-only viewer, I just hope and pray that the cable companies never manage to bribe enough people to eliminate broadcast TV.


Right now in many ways it's the broadcasters that have the cable companies over a barrel.


----------



## lpwcomp

Beryl,

I'm guessing it's too late, but they are not actually charging for the CableCARD, but for the outlet.

You should have gotten a $2.50/mo "Customer Owned Equipment" credit for each of the TiVos AND, if you had none of their boxes, you should have only been charged *one* "Additional Digital Outlet" fee, so your net charge for the TiVos should have been $7.45/mo, not $19.90 as one of the TiVos would have been your primary outlet.


----------



## Beryl

lpwcomp said:


> Beryl,
> 
> I'm guessing it's too late, but they are not actually charging for the CableCARD, but for the outlet.
> 
> You should have gotten a $2.50/mo "Customer Owned Equipment" credit for each of the TiVos AND, if you had none of their boxes, you should have only been charged *one* "Additional Digital Outlet" fee, so your net charge for the TiVos should have been $7.45/mo, not $19.90 as one of the TiVos would have been your primary outlet.


Wow.

Direct doesn't come until Friday and Comcast is due to come out to fix the "free" SD box on Friday also. I'll call Comcast today and see if that will be the case. Why are the Comcast reps idiots? Why didn't the Assistant Manager know this and tell it to me when I was at the store fuming?

I'd rather stick with Comcast because of my TiVo investment.


----------



## lpwcomp

Beryl said:


> Wow.
> 
> Direct doesn't come until Friday and Comcast is due to come out to fix the "free" SD box on Friday also. I'll call Comcast today and see if that will be the case. Why are the Comcast reps idiots? Why didn't the Assistant Manager know this and tell it to me when I was at the store fuming?
> 
> I'd rather stick with Comcast because of my TiVo investment.


Tell 'em you don't want their stupid box, that you want one of your TiVos to be the primary.

As to why you weren't told any of this, Comcast wants you to pay as much as possible. They're supposed to automatically give you the credit, but I've always had to explicitly ask for it.


----------



## Beryl

lpwcomp said:


> Tell 'em you don't want their stupid box, that you want one of your TiVos to be the primary.
> 
> As to why you weren't told any of this, Comcast wants you to pay as much as possible. They're supposed to automatically give you the credit, but I've always had to explicitly ask for it.


You were so right!!!! Thank you very much!

I called Comcast and the folks in India don't care about the "Markets" in our states. She gave me the first card free and the second for $1.50. I asked for a 3rd card for my other TiVo for another $1.50. The service guy is coming tomorrow with two cards. I don't really need it now but I may later and don't want to go to the store and have them add $9.95/mo with or without the $2.50 credit! Now that I'm using my own modem, I'm only renting a couple of cards ($3/mo) -- whoo-hoo!

And yes, I will definitely give them back their "stupid box" right after I've verified that my Tivos work with the cards. Now that there is On Demand content on the Tivos, I don't need it. Hopefully, all will go well with activation -- getting the handful of HD channels I subscribe to these days.

Comcast is gouging customers into cutting the cord -- really dumb, IMO. When Google fiber internet spreads out, more people will dump them.


----------



## lpwcomp

Beryl said:


> You were so right!!!! Thank you very much!
> 
> I called Comcast and the folks in India don't care about the "Markets" in our states. She gave me the first card free and the second for $1.50. I asked for a 3rd card for my other TiVo for another $1.50. The service guy is coming tomorrow with two cards. I don't really need it now but I may later and don't want to go to the store and have them add $9.95/mo with or without the $2.50 credit! Now that I'm using my own modem, I'm only renting a couple of cards ($3/mo) -- whoo-hoo!


Nice! I wish I could get that deal. Instead, I'm paying 3 x $7.45/mo net for three TiVos. Unfortunately, I also still have one of their SD boxes feeding a TiVo 2.

I hope they didn't insist on a service call to install the CableCARDs, or that at least you are not paying for it.



Beryl said:


> And yes, I will definitely give them back their "stupid box" right after I've verified that my Tivos work with the cards. Now that there is On Demand content on the Tivos, I don't need it. Hopefully, all will go well with activation -- getting the handful of HD channels I subscribe to these days.


What package do you have that only has a "handful of HD channels"? I have the "Digital Starter" and it has a bunch. About the only SD channels I watch are the local sub-channels that carry MeTV, Antenna TV, etc. Or an *old* movie on TCM.



Beryl said:


> Comcast is gouging customers into cutting the cord -- really dumb, IMO. When Google fiber internet spreads out, more people will dump them.


Since I use U-verse for internet, Google fiber won't affect me one way or the other vis-à-vis Comcast.


----------



## Beryl

lpwcomp said:


> Nice! I wish I could get that deal. Instead, I'm paying 3 x $7.45/mo net for three TiVos. Unfortunately, I also still have one of their SD boxes feeding a TiVo 2.
> 
> I hope they didn't insist on a service call to install the CableCARDs, or that at least you are not paying for it.
> 
> What package do you have that only has a "handful of HD channels"? I have the "Digital Starter" and it has a bunch. About the only SD channels I watch are the local sub-channels that carry MeTV, Antenna TV, etc. Or an *old* movie on TCM.


A CSR made a note on my account so they could reverse it if they charge me for the call. I wouldn't be surprised if they attempt it.

I have Digital Starter which is more than enough. With Netflix, Plex (SS-Plex), Amazon Prime, PlayOn (with free Hulu) and so many Roku channels, I don't really NEED so many channels. It is one reason I'm almost ready to become a cord-cutter.

Internet (Blast!) and TV will cost approximately this:
6 months - $50
6 months - $70
6 months - $80
6 months - $100

In 2 years I'll be ready to move to a service like Aereo, if they win.


----------



## lpwcomp

Beryl said:


> I have Digital Starter which is more than enough. With Netflix, Plex (SS-Plex), Amazon Prime, PlayOn (with free Hulu) and so many Roku channels, I don't really NEED so many channels. It is one reason I'm almost ready to become a cord-cutter.


That's the same package I have and you must have really big hands if you consider 50+ HD channels (not counting shopping channels) a "handful".


----------



## Beryl

You are right. 50 HD channels are a lot. 

I had everything they offered before I got all of the online services. I watch 10-12.


----------



## Beryl

Comcast sent 2 courtesy emails and 2 robocalls to remind me of my appointment today - 1-3pm. 

I waited from 9:30am to 3:30pm and they didn't show. Comcast sent a technician to my old address in Colorado. The emails and robocalls stated the correct address in Texas. The Denver technician tried to get them out and opened up a new appointment -- May 13th. He couldn't reach anyone in Texas. Customer service said to wait by my phone because they would expedite the appointment and call me by 5pm today. It is 5:45pm -- no call. 

They never fulfill their commitments but make a lot of them.


----------



## morac

They have an appointment guarantee. You should be able to get a discount off your next bill.


----------



## Beryl

I think they closed the loop in Texas to keep people from avoiding their jacked up cablecard rental fees. A service guy called yesterday to come to my house. He asked about the problem. I told him that the work order states for him to bring cablecards. He said that they no longer are allowed to carry them on their trucks. I told him that he has no other reason to come to my house. He said he would call his supervisor for advice and call me right back. That was over 24 hours ago and I haven't heard from anyone. 

My new plan to salvage my Roamio Plus investment:

Go to a service center to get the 3 cards tomorrow (Monday) and return their "stupid box". If they add a $29.85 rental fee, call Customer Service in India to get it reversed back to the $4.50. If not possible, try to get the first charge removed since it should be free, have the customer owned equipment credit applied for the second, and return the third card to Comcast on Tuesday. 

This is Comcast's last chance to get it right. If they try to force me to pay $19.90/mo for the same thing I paid $3 in Colorado, I'll dump their cable service completely. I'm still in the 30 days so I should be able to cancel with minimum damage to me. I hooked up a Premiere with an antenna and it is working great and so should my HDXL. I might even sign up for Aereo ($8/month). 

Moving with Comcast is really a pain. Their commercial has proven to be 100% bogus.


----------



## lpwcomp

Beryl,

Just FYI, the "Customer Owned Equipment" credit should apply to each of your TiVos, even the one you will be using as the primary. So if you decide to keep two of the TiVos, you would incur a net $4.95/mo charge: $9.95/mo ADO charge - 2x $2.50/mo credit.

The credit is supposed to apply any time you are using your own equipment in lieu of an included piece of theirs. Your base package includes a box and an ADO includes an additional box.


----------



## pdhenry

Do all Comcast territories include the first STB in the programming fees?


----------



## lpwcomp

pdhenry said:


> Do all Comcast territories include the first STB in the programming fees?


While there is no way to know for sure, I would think that it is highly likely that the answer is yes. After all, they want you to be able to buy those PPV programs. And you need some kind of box to access any encrypted channels, which in more and more locales (like the ATL) included local channels.


----------



## Beryl

lpwcomp said:


> You should have gotten a $2.50/mo "Customer Owned Equipment" credit for each of the TiVos AND, if you had none of their boxes, you should have only been charged *one* "Additional Digital Outlet" fee, so your net charge for the TiVos should have been $7.45/mo, not $19.90 as one of the TiVos would have been your primary outlet.





lpwcomp said:


> Just FYI, the "Customer Owned Equipment" credit should apply to each of your TiVos, even the one you will be using as the primary. So if you decide to keep two of the TiVos, you would incur a net $4.95/mo charge: $9.95/mo ADO charge - 2x $2.50/mo credit.


A little confused and want to have a clear understanding before going to the Comcast store as I doubt their reps will have a clue.

I now understand the $2.50 credit for each piece of my equipment on Comcast. I also get that each "market" can charge any cablecard rental fee - from $0 to $10. I'm guessing that HD outlets cost more than SD outlets. I don't know if outlet costs vary from market to market.

1. If I want just one HD outlet using my own equipment -- what fees should expect I pay?

2. How much for each additional HD outlet with TiVo?


----------



## pdhenry

Since you own your own equipment there *should *be no additional fee for an "HD outlet". I think Comcast charges an HD fee for an HD-capable STB (slash DVR) but they *shouldn't* charge that for a TiVo. Doesn't mean they won't try...

This is all open to interpretation but for the first outlet you should just pay Comcast's fee for the programming tier in question. If you replace their STB with a TiVo you should get a couple of dollars discount from the tariff rate (Customer-owned equipment).

There shouldn't be a CableCard rental fee for the first outlet, because the CableCard in question is assumed to be inside the STB that's included in the rate. Your discount is because you're not renting the rest of the box.

If you add more outlets, this is where it gets interesting, since everone seems to get a different deal. Some people are charged an additional outlet fee of ~$10, along with a small Customer-owned equipment discount (I think this is the intended structure, since it makes sense if you think like a CableCo). Others pay no additional outlet fee, but _get *another *Customer-owned equipment discount_ (!) (So it works out cheaper to have two outlets than one).

I'm a double-discount customer; perhaps it was because for each of the installs the tech installed a CableCard in a TiVo in my family room. Now that the norm is supposed to be self-install this loophole may have closed.


----------



## Beryl

Is there an outlet fee AND a cablecard fee minus the $2.50 credit? So confusing.


----------



## pdhenry

Beryl said:


> Is there an outlet fee AND a cablecard fee minus the $2.50 credit? So confusing.


No, because again the CableCard is assumed to be inside the "additional" STB. The first CC is free for the additional outlet just as the additional (SD) STB would be provided in exchange for the Additional Outlet fee.


----------



## telemark

I have a new store in my area and they are very insistent that the 2nd Cable Card is going to be $10 more. (presumably minus -$2.50)

If I go to an older store they are not as strict on this issue.

I bring this up as I see it as employee training that has yet to happen.

Now there's different names for paying $10 extra.
HD upgrade fee
Additional [HD] outlet fee
Equipment fee (for the cable card?)

Previously alot of the disagreement is whether the 2nd outlet is HD or SD. Since it's a Cable Card, they basically have no way of saying otherwise because it depends on which equipment it's going into. But that is the reason they give me though. Since it's a cable card you can then pick up all the channels in your package so you need to pay more for it compared to a DTA.

The name of the fee has a lot to do with what a 2nd or 3rd Tivo should cost. An HD programming fee is account level. Outlet and Equipment fees are per device.

These are hard to find, but I highly suggest finding the rate sheet for your local market. They send them out with a bill when there is a change. About once every 18 months.

Long story short, I normally get offered this deal:
1st Tivo, free with package, -$2.50 customer owned equipment.
2nd Tivo, +$10 additional outlet fee, -$2.50 customer owned equipment, Net: +$7.50
3rd Tivo, unknown, -$2.50 customer owned equipment = ??


----------



## pdhenry

telemark said:


> I have a new store in my area and they are very insistent that the 2nd Cable Card is going to be $10 more. (presumably minus -$2.50)


That's what I believe it should be, unless you have a single device that requires more than one CableCard. Otherwise what you have is a second outlet and Comcast charges a fee for additional outlets that is more than the fee for an additional CableCard in the primary outlet.

The fee for the second and third outlets, similarly equipped, should be the same.


----------



## Beryl

Ok. So I should expect to pay NOTHING more for my first HD outlet with a Roamio Plus but get a $2.50 credit. Subsequent HD outlets with TiVos should be no more than $7.45 per month -- $9.95 minus the $2.50. right?


----------



## lpwcomp

Beryl said:


> A little confused and want to have a clear understanding before going to the Comcast store as I doubt their reps will have a clue.
> 
> I now understand the $2.50 credit for each piece of my equipment on Comcast. I also get that each "market" can charge any cablecard rental fee - from $0 to $10. I'm guessing that HD outlets cost more than SD outlets. I don't know if outlet costs vary from market to market.
> 
> 1. If I want just one HD outlet using my own equipment -- what fees should expect I pay?
> 
> 2. How much for each additional HD outlet with TiVo?


All I can tell you is how it works here, with me and from everything I have read on the TCF and elsewhere is fairly typical. I have the same package as you, Digital Starter. I have 4 TiVos ( a series 2, a series 3 (THD), a series 4 (2-tuner Premiere) and a Series 5 (4-tuner Roamio)).



Code:


 $67.95/mo Package price.  This includes a box, which I am using to feed the Series 2.
+$29.85/mo (3x $9.95/mo "Digital Service Fee", 
                 aka "Additional Digital Outlet")
                 Each one also includes a box that I do not have
+ $0.00/mo  for 3 CableCARDs
- $7.50/mo (3x $2.50/mo "Customer Owned Equipment" credit since
                I am using my TiVos in lieu of their boxes.
+ $6.13/mo Taxes, Surcharges & Fees (The danegeld)
-------
 $96.43/mo Total

Officially, they only charge for a CableCARD if it is the second card _*in the same device*_. The only people who were/are legitimately charged this were owners of the original Series 3 which did not support the use of an m-card in multi-stream mode so needed 2 cards.

They do not distinguish between SD & HD outlets. If have any of their HD boxes, there is a $10/mo charge added to the account. This is not per outlet/box. Since the box of theirs that I have is SD, I don't incur this fee.

I note that others have posted their experience so you should take it all in and post what you think your maximum will be.

You should also go here to see what your "rights" are supposed to be and here to see what Comcast's "official" position is. I happen to think that Comcast is in violation of a few FCC regulations governing CableCARDs, but the FCC isn't interested in enforcing them. They're too busy fining networks for "wardrobe malfunctions" and the like.


----------



## lpwcomp

Beryl said:


> Ok. So I should expect to pay NOTHING more for my first HD outlet with a Roamio Plus but get a $2.50 credit. Subsequent HD outlets with TiVos should be no more than $7.45 per month -- $9.95 minus the $2.50. right?


That is correct, except that they do not distinguish between HD and SD on a per outlet basis. Charging an additional for HD even tf you don't have any of their equipment would be yet another blatant violation of the applicable FCC regulations.

There's also some current regulations regarding whet equipment they must provide gratis for year or two in the locales where they have started encrypting local broadcast channels, but it probably on applies if you have digital basic.


----------



## telemark

I generally agree with everything everyone recently said, and summarize there's some variance based on what the agent you're letting make the changes thinks is the right way.

And there's a few different billing codes that are $10-ish.

I did think in theory there was a SD additional outlet fee that's $2.50 instead of $10, but they'll likely tell you that's only for additional DTA's. (I don't feel this conforms with the FCC promises). Things change over time in any case.

One last caveat is, whatever the agent tells you, well, a different computer prints up the bills. So there is no certainty as to what they say will happen, will actually show up that way on the bill. But at least at that point you know what to say to tell them to fix the billing.

PS. Here's why I feel the 2nd card is suppose to be free. To get the Encryption Order Comcast promised free equipment.

According to their FAQ, a CableCard is one of the options instead of a DTA:
http://customer.comcast.com/help-and-support/cable-tv/limited-basic-encryption/

Households were offered 1 STB and 2 DTA's for free. Opting for CableCards on all three instead would be 3 CableCards for Free, and 3 Customer Owned Equipment credits.


----------



## pdhenry

telemark said:


> Households were offered 1 STB and 2 DTA's for free. Opting for CableCards on all three instead would be 3 CableCards for Free, and 3 Customer Owned Equipment credits.


Only if you want to receive just the channels the DTA receives (e.g., note that the FAQ title mentions limited basic).


----------



## lpwcomp

From the faq:

"Limited Basic customers who currently do not have equipment on their account are eligible for up to two (2) DTAs, at no charge for two (2) years (five years if you also receive Medicaid) if they request DTAs during the equipment offer period at or around the time of encryption."

"Customers who subscribe to a higher level of service and receive Limited Basic service on a secondary TV without Comcast supplied equipment are eligible for one device at no charge for one year."


Neither applies hers.


----------



## telemark

Ok, I see your points, but by that logic and language a 2nd TV via CableCard should be free when restricted to the Limited Basic line up.

And I don't believe that's an actual option.

It would be a good option for some households to add extra tuners.


----------



## lpwcomp

telemark said:


> Ok, I see your points, but by that logic and language a 2nd TV via CableCard should be free when restricted to the Limited Basic line up.
> 
> And I don't believe that's an actual option.
> 
> It would be a good option for some households to add extra tuners.


Yes,the key phrases being "*existing* customers" and "*add* tuners"


----------



## Beryl

telemark said:


> One last caveat is, whatever the agent tells you, well, a different computer prints up the bills. So there is no certainty as to what they say will happen, will actually show up that way on the bill. But at least at that point you know what to say to tell them to fix the billing.


Exactly right.

Comcast makes lots of commitments which go unfulfilled but the one thing you can count on is their bill. I got my first one for the 4/30 install on 5/8. Hopefully, I'll have full service by the time it is due.


----------



## wmgoat

My Comcast OnDemand (channel 1) never has worked. It wasnt a big deal since I rarely watch it on my cable card Tivo. But this weekend, I stopped a movie I started on another set, and was supposed to be able to pick it up again on another set. When I dialed in the OnDemand channel on the cablecard box, it gave me an error (Problem with the signal on this channel. Trying again V53)

So I called the cable card team at Comcast. Usually very efficient and effective, but this time I got an answer Im not happy about.

It seems that OnDemand doesnt work with cable cards, at least in the Chicago Metro area. The representative, verified it with their Billing department. So Im asking you other Tivo people if you have the same problems.

If you have a cable card and Comcast, can you get OnDemand? If you can, what do you suggest that I do to make it work? Also, pls let me know if you are in another state (other than IL), since the issue may be localized by state.

Many thanks.


----------



## pdhenry

It's becoming available everywhere but not all at once.


----------



## Beryl

wmgoat said:


> If you have a cable card and Comcast, can you get OnDemand? If you can, what do you suggest that I do to make it work? Also, pls let me know if you are in another state (other than IL), since the issue may be localized by state.


I got OnDemand in the Denver market. I'll know soon if it works in the Houston one.

OnDemand is one of the reasons I paid for their "stupid box" before I got a Roku. I won't pay for it now because most content is available via Hulu-free via PlayOn or SS-Plex (torrent stuff and I don't think it is stealing when accessing content I've already paid to see).


----------



## morac

pdhenry said:


> It's becoming available everywhere but not all at once.


It's also not accessible by tuning to channel 1, even in areas where it is available. It's through a separate menu, like Netflix is.


----------



## CraigK

Also it's only available on Roamio and Premiere TiVos.


----------



## moedaman

lpwcomp said:


> Beryl,
> 
> I'm guessing it's too late, but they are not actually charging for the CableCARD, but for the outlet.
> 
> You should have gotten a $2.50/mo "Customer Owned Equipment" credit for each of the TiVos AND, if you had none of their boxes, you should have only been charged *one* "Additional Digital Outlet" fee, so your net charge for the TiVos should have been $7.45/mo, not $19.90 as one of the TiVos would have been your primary outlet.


The package I have with Comcast comes with a free HD STB as the base equipment. I also receive the $2.50 CC credit. So for one HD receiver and two Tivo's, I'm paying a total of -$5.00 for tv equipment!


----------



## telemark

I'm told the ZIP code checker is kept up to date:
https://www.tivo.com/discover/cable

If your ZIP is in there and it's missing, then your account needs to be fixed. 
And if not in there, then you have to wait.


----------



## lpwcomp

telemark said:


> I'm told the ZIP code checker is kept up to date:
> https://www.tivo.com/discover/cable
> 
> If your ZIP is in there and it's missing, then your account needs to be fixed.
> And if not in there, then you have to wait.


You were partially misinformed. My ZIP isn't in there and I do have VOD on both my Premiere and Roamio.


----------



## chiguy50

wmgoat said:


> My Comcast OnDemand (channel 1) never has worked. It wasnt a big deal since I rarely watch it on my cable card Tivo. But this weekend, I stopped a movie I started on another set, and was supposed to be able to pick it up again on another set. When I dialed in the OnDemand channel on the cablecard box, it gave me an error (Problem with the signal on this channel. Trying again V53)
> 
> So I called the cable card team at Comcast. Usually very efficient and effective, but this time I got an answer Im not happy about.
> 
> It seems that OnDemand doesnt work with cable cards, at least in the Chicago Metro area. The representative, verified it with their Billing department. So Im asking you other Tivo people if you have the same problems.
> 
> If you have a cable card and Comcast, can you get OnDemand? If you can, what do you suggest that I do to make it work? Also, pls let me know if you are in another state (other than IL), since the issue may be localized by state.
> 
> Many thanks.


I'm unaware of craigk's caveat regarding the non-accessibility on Series3 TiVo's as I have Premieres.

Otherwise, as morac has already indicated, you can access Comcast's Xfinity On Demand (XOD) feature on your TiVo via the XOD menu option. You can find it at TiVo Central under "Find TV, Movies & Videos," and it will also list under "My Shows" if XOD is enabled (the default setting) under Settings & Messages > Settings > Channels > My Video Providers.

Note, however, that other users in the Chicagoland area have had issues recently getting XOD to work on their Roamios, and this issue might relate to your situation as well. See this thread (post #29 and following).


----------



## Robin

Beryl said:


> I told him that the work order states for him to bring cablecards. He said that they no longer are allowed to carry them on their trucks.


So how do they get them to you?

When I signed up here in VA a truck roll was the only way to get a cable card. The store didn't have any and they wouldn't mail it to me.


----------



## pdhenry

The FCC added a requirement for you to have the option for self-install (making a truck roll no longer required) so maybe Comcast's response was to make all Cable Cards distributed by customer pickup at the office since some/most of them would be picked up this way.

This makes sense if the customer experience is a few notches down in priority...


----------



## Robin

This was just a couple of months ago, but there was no charge for the appointment.


----------



## Beryl

pdhenry said:


> The FCC added a requirement for you to have the option for self-install (making a truck roll no longer required) so maybe Comcast's response was to make all Cable Cards distributed by customer pickup at the office since some/most of them would be picked up this way.
> 
> This makes sense if the customer experience is a few notches down in priority...


And they can jack up rental fees.

Yesterday, I went to another store to return the "stupid box" and get a couple of cards. (Antenna works so well that I decided to use that on my old HDLX.)

The rep didn't understand why I was returning it since "it costs the same". I briefly tried to explain and just gave up and took the cards home. I told her that customer service already put the charge on my account and told me that all I needed was to get the cards.

5 calls and 3 hours later, my subscribed channels came through on both Tivos. (They got one to work and that stopped the other from working. We went back and forth like that for 2 hours.)

I saw this email come through so the charges haven't been jacked up. I'll know for sure with the first real bill.


----------



## Beryl

lpwcomp said:


> You were partially misinformed. My ZIP isn't in there and I do have VOD on both my Premiere and Roamio.


Sadly, it is accurate for my zip. No biggie since I don't subscribed to premium channels and not fond of OnDemand with free TV channels (too many commercials).


----------



## lexsar

I just purchased a used Tivo Premiere XL4 (with lifetime!) from someone at work. After my first experience with my TivoHD and Comcast, along with the many horror stories here in the forums; I expected the worst. However, I was delightfully surprised with my experience this time. 

I first ran the guided setup and then went and picked up a cable card self install kit from my local Comcast office. I followed the instructions in the kit and called Comcast's Cable Card Activation number listed in the kit. We had it paired and working within 10 minutes. Got all channels including premiums. Double checked the existing TivoHD to be sure that nothing went south there, but all was well. 

All in all, a good experience this time.


----------



## Beryl

Comcast is not billing me at all for the cablecards thanks to the Indian CSRs. They just didn't remove the modem charge but did remove the days that I didn't have television on my Tivos (about the same amount). Fortunately, they gave me a modem receipt (saved to Evernote). Hope the bill stays this way for at least the first year


----------



## ChicagoGuy

Great forum; kudos to all the knowledgeable contributors. I just bought a new place here in Chicago, and have decided to go the route of Comcast and purchase my own TiVos, rather than Comact Xfinity AnyRoom. My plan is:

- Internet, Blast, up to 50Mbps, with my own modem
- TV, Digital Starter 140+ channels
- Roamio Plus (6 tuners) in Living room (with Lifetime) with Comcast cable card
- TiVo Mini in Bedroom (with Lifetime)

1. Can Comcast tell (via the cable card or some other fashion) that I have the Mini in the bedroom streaming from Plus (if I don't tell them)?
2. Since the Mini doesn't require a cable card, I assume there would not be a Comcast fee for the bedroom setup right?
3. I haven't moved in yet, so I'm not sure if I'll connect the Mini via MoCA or Ethernet. Would this make a difference from a Comcast perspective (either cable card or billing)?
4. Even though I won't have an X1 Platform, I'll still be billed the $9.95 HD Technology fee, but nothing for the cable card, correct?

Thanks,
Steve


----------



## pdhenry

1. Pretty sure no.
2. No fee for the Mini. It's not a TV tuner.
3. Comcast shouldn't care. They'll only know about the device with the cable card. MoCA uses the same physical medium but doesn't involve Comcast.
4. No HD Technology fee - that's a fee for renting an HD-capable STB - unless you get someone clueless setting your fees. If they try to charge it tell them you don;t want that stuff - they don't actually authorize the HD channels separately within a tier.


----------



## Beryl

You are probably spot on, @pdhenry. ChicagoGuy's bill should look like mine without the add'l outlet fee and maybe a $2.50 credit for customer owned equipment. (I didn't get that but I won't complain since I'm not paying for the cable cards.)


----------



## ChicagoGuy

Thanks.


----------



## morac

Well Comcast decided to screw me over. I had called Comcast for a support issue and while on the call they said I could save money by switching to triple play. I didn't really want to, but initially agreed. I later changed my mind. I spoke to someone who put my account back to the way it was and got me a retention credit for $15 a month. 

That was April. Imagine my surprise when my June bill showed up and it was higher than my April bill by $6. Well Comcast tacked a $19.90 additional outlet fee onto my account and lowered my credit (which was wrong since I have 3 cards and not 4). 

I called Comcast and was told the $19.90 for 2 cable boxes, which I don't have. I'm aware of the additional outlet fees that Comcast charges in some areas, but in my area they've never done so. I even still have an additional outlet charge of $0 on my bill in addition to the $19.90 charge.

I contested the bill with Comcast, but I have a feeling I'm going to end up getting screwed anyway. What's really annoying is that I only have 2 TVs.

I attached my pre and post version of the TV part of my bill. The new TV total is $117.53. The old was 98.53, so it's $19 more ($4 (plus tax) with my $15 credit).


----------



## lpwcomp

You don't appear to have any of their HD boxes, so you shouldn't be charged the "HD Technology" fee.


----------



## morac

lpwcomp said:


> You don't appear to have any of their HD boxes, so you shouldn't be charged the "HD Technology" fee.


I've had that argument with Comcast before. They said the "HD Technology" fee is "required" to get HD service. They refuse to remove it despite the fact that I haven't had a HD box from them for many years.

With them charging the Outlet fee now, maybe I'll try and press the argument again. The problem is that Comcast completely outsourced their entire phone support department to India. There's no way to speak to a Comcast employee anymore, even for billing issues.


----------



## lpwcomp

morac said:


> I've had that argument with Comcast before. They said the "HD Technology" fee is "required" to get HD service. They refuse to remove it despite the fact that I haven't had a HD box from them for many years.
> 
> With them charging the Outlet fee now, maybe I'll try and press the argument again. The problem is that Comcast completely outsourced their entire phone support department to India. There's no way to speak to a Comcast employee anymore, even for billing issues.


If they added it to my account, I'd tell them to remove it and be damned. In the unlikely event that I actually lost access to any HD channels in my package, I'd file a complaint with the FCC.


----------



## HerronScott

How about going to the local Comcast office and see if they can help?

Scott


----------



## morac

Local Comcast office is basically a place to drop off payments and exchange equipment. Anything else requires calling "Comcast". Their online chat is manned by Comcast employees so that might work.


----------



## morac

Well Comcast apparently removed the two outlet fees by removing the two TiVo boxes from my account since two of my three boxes are reporting I'm not authorized to receive any channels.

Edit:

I called the phone number on the screen for my Roamio, which was apparently TiVo customer support which was closed. I then called Comcast and after mentioning TiVo, they transferred me to the same TiVo's support line.

I called Comcast back and this time didn't mention TiVo. Surprisingly, Gail, was able to fix one box nearly instantly after I provided the cable card serial number. The other box took about 5 minutes to fix. Both boxes remained paired since they didn't need any pairing info. Apparently both cards had been removed from the system. My theory is that Comcast removed the outlet fees and by doing so, the cards got removed from the billing system as well, which deactivated all channels. Once I provided the card serial numbers Gail simply added them back in and everything worked again. I have to say I was pleasantly surprised, especially considering all the horrible support agents I've been getting recently.


----------



## slowbiscuit

So did they add the outlet fees or bogus HD tech fee back, or are you waiting on the next bill to see?


----------



## morac

Waiting for the next bill. I guess I could call them and ask them what's happening, but I don't need the migraine. The last person I spoke to (who fixed my cards) seem to indicate there was no outlet fees, but she wasn't a billing person.

On a side note, I was in Philly near the Comcast tower the other day, so I wandered by to see the lobby and where all my money was going.


----------



## chiguy50

morac said:


> On a side note, I was in Philly near the Comcast tower the other day, so I wandered by to see the lobby and where all my money was going.


Not to mention their billionaire CEO's (disclosed) pay package of over $30,000,000 last year alone.


----------



## Robin

One of my parents' neighbors' wireless networks is named "Comcast is the worst ISP". :-D


----------



## morac

I got a letter today from Comcast dated June 23 stating that during a recent review of my account they determined I wasn't be billed for 2 outlets so they are adding them. They included a new pricing guide from June 2014. That guide lists the outlet fee (and HD tech fee) under service as opposed to equipment like the old price guide. 

I guess that means even if they got removed, they were added back. They claim my new bill will be $191.70 ($19.90 increase) which it better not since I'm on a promotion. 

Considering I only have 2 TV's I could probably argue the "outlet" terminology, but I'll just return 1 card and switch my Premiere to antenna only. I may also drop blast since regular internet is now 50 Mbps.


----------



## kdmorse

morac said:


> I got a letter today from Comcast dated June 23 stating that during a recent review of my account they determined I wasn't be billed for 2 outlets so they are adding them. They included a new pricing guide from June 2014. That guide lists the outlet fee (and HD tech fee) under service as opposed to equipment like the old price guide.


Having 5 cablecards, I live in constant fear of this happening....

During my last Pairing of one, they mentioned they "Corrected some things on my account", which has me worried.


----------



## pdhenry

If you have two TVs do you have more than 2 devices, like 3 TiVos or 2 TiVos and a STB?

If there's only 2 devices connected to the 2 TVs you shouldn't have to pay for both outlets since the first is included in the service.


----------



## lpwcomp

morac said:


> I got a letter today from Comcast dated June 23 stating that during a recent review of my account they determined I wasn't be billed for 2 outlets so they are adding them. They included a new pricing guide from June 2014. That guide lists the outlet fee (and HD tech fee) under service as opposed to equipment like the old price guide.
> 
> I guess that means even if they got removed, they were added back. They claim my new bill will be $191.70 ($19.90 increase) which it better not since I'm on a promotion.
> 
> Considering I only have 2 TV's I could probably argue the "outlet" terminology, but I'll just return 1 card and switch my Premiere to antenna only. I may also drop blast since regular internet is now 50 Mbps.


If they try to add an "HD Technology Fee" to my account, I'll tell then to disable the HD channels that aren't included w/o the fee. I'd be willing to bet that they have no way to do that.


----------



## gmcc

morac said:


> I got a letter today from Comcast dated June 23 stating that during a recent review of my account they determined I wasn't be billed for 2 outlets so they are adding them. They included a new pricing guide from June 2014. That guide lists the outlet fee (and HD tech fee) under service as opposed to equipment like the old price guide.


I got one of those "review notes" a while back to say they noticed I wasn't paying for my cable modem, so they added it on. Problem is I own my modem and don't have one of theirs. Multiple phone calls later and it got removed.


----------



## morac

pdhenry said:


> If you have two TVs do you have more than 2 devices, like 3 TiVos or 2 TiVos and a STB?
> 
> If there's only 2 devices connected to the 2 TVs you shouldn't have to pay for both outlets since the first is included in the service.


I have 3 devices connected to 2 TVs, so there are 3 devices, but technically only 2 wall outlets. It will be interesting to see my new bill since the bill already listed 3 outlets at $0 on it plus another 2 outlets at $9.95 each. I'd love to have a talk with billing about that except when I called I got someone in India who wasn't in the billing department. I think they are only open M-F 9 to 5. I plan to have a chat with Comcast when my next bill comes. I'd go over to the Comcast Tower in Philly as I don't work that far from it, but I'm pretty sure I wouldn't get past the front desk.



lpwcomp said:


> If they try to add an "HD Technology Fee" to my account, I'll tell then to disable the HD channels that aren't included w/o the fee. I'd be willing to bet that they have no way to do that.


They have the ability to remove channels. It's part of the billing system. That's how they can have tiers. Whether they would or not is another matter.

I've gotten that "outlet fee" letter before and contested it and got it removed, but this time I had already contested it prior to receiving the letter, so I'm guessing my contention led to the letter.


----------



## pdhenry

Consensus around here is that the HD technology fee is a hardware rental fee; e.g., it's the added fee for renting an HD-capable STB. You shouldn't be charged it if all you're renting is the CableCards to go into your own hardware.


----------



## lpwcomp

morac said:


> They have the ability to remove channels. It's part of the billing system. That's how they can have tiers. Whether they would or not is another matter.


Unless you have certain knowledge to the contrary, I will continue to believe that what they have is a set of billing _*codes*_ that are tied to packages, premium channels and equipment. There is absolutely no reason for the system to even have the capability to remove individual channels on an account basis.

Is anyone reading this thread incurring this charge from Comcast w/o having any Comcast HD equipment or at least knows someone who is?


----------



## morac

pdhenry said:


> Consensus around here is that the HD technology fee is a hardware rental fee; e.g., it's the added fee for renting an HD-capable STB. You shouldn't be charged it if all you're renting is the CableCards to go into your own hardware.


I don't think Comcast has that high regard for the consensus of TiVo Community forum users.

Like I've said, I've had this argument with Comcast a few times and they won't remove the HD Technology fee. The latest pricing guide they sent me, puts it under the services section (same as the outlet fee and things like adding Spanish channels) as opposed to the equipment section.

What's really out of whack and what the FCC should look into is Comcast saying the equipment rental fee is $1.50 for a cable box with the service fee being $9.95.



lpwcomp said:


> Unless you have certain knowledge to the contrary, I will continue to believe that what they have is a set of billing _*codes*_ that are tied to packages, premium channels and equipment. There is absolutely no reason for the system to even have the capability to remove individual channels on an account basis.
> 
> Is anyone reading this thread incurring this charge from Comcast w/o having any Comcast HD equipment or at least knows someone who is?


They wouldn't put individual channels on the billing codes, but they could have two codes for each package: one with HD channels and one without.


----------



## lpwcomp

morac said:


> They wouldn't put individual channels on the billing codes, but they could have two codes for each package: one with HD channels and one without.


I thought of that. If they try it with me, I'll tell them that I want the customer owned equipment credits to reflect the cost of their HD DVR. If they refuse to either do that or rescind the new charge, I'll switch to "Digital Economy", replace the full SD cable box (it's feeding my Series 2) with a DTA and make one of CableCARDed TiVos the primary.

Either that or drop cable entirely and go OTA. Retaining that option is one of the reasons I went with the base Roamio


----------



## chiguy50

On a lesser note, has anyone seen the $1.50 "Broadcast TV Fee" added to their bill yet? It was announced effective 1Jan14 but was waived for certain customers until 1Jun14.

Just curious.


----------



## pdhenry

The $1.50 fee started appearing on my bill in March. The good news is my franchise fee dropped from $3.46 to $1.76 at the same time.


----------



## lpwcomp

The price list included with my latest bill has the fee under "Basic Services" and *seems* to apply only to the "Limited Basic" package. It hasn't (yet) been added to my bill. I have the "Digital Starter" package.


----------



## CraigK

Broadcast TV Fee was supposed to have started July 1st in the Seattle area.

There are some other fee changes at the same time including Additional Outlet going from from $9.25 to $9.95.

I just returned a DTA I was no longer using so it will probably be a wash or slight increase for me on the next bill.


----------



## morac

I got my July bill and I'm not sure what to make of it. Comcast removed the two outlet fees (and 3 valued customer outlets???), but they did so by removing 2 cable cards (a loss of $5 credit) and adding a HD digital converter ($0 charge). The HD Technology fee is still there ($9.95), so all in all I'm paying $5 more than I had been and $14.95 that I should from what I've been told.

I'm a bit hesitant to rock the boat and try to get the HD converter and tech fee removed since Comcast could decide to tack the $19.90 (2 x $9.95) outlet fee charges back on which would be a net $15 per month assuming they added my 2 cable cards back on. 

It would be easier if I could actually deal with their billing department and not India phone support.


----------



## chiguy50

pdhenry said:


> The $1.50 fee started appearing on my bill in March. The good news is my franchise fee dropped from $3.46 to $1.76 at the same time.





lpwcomp said:


> The price list included with my latest bill has the fee under "Basic Services" and *seems* to apply only to the "Limited Basic" package. It hasn't (yet) been added to my bill. I have the "Digital Starter" package.





CraigK said:


> Broadcast TV Fee was supposed to have started July 1st in the Seattle area.
> 
> There are some other fee changes at the same time including Additional Outlet going from from $9.25 to $9.95.
> 
> I just returned a DTA I was no longer using so it will probably be a wash or slight increase for me on the next bill.


Boy, Comcast's billing procedures really are--both literally and figuratively--"all over the map!"

I was responsible for negotiating a bulk services agreement for Comcast CTV on behalf of my condominium HOA and was concerned that Comcast would try to pass this fee on to our homeowners. Our MDU account exec assured us that this would not be the case and it hasn't occurred so far to the best of my knowledge.



morac said:


> I got my July bill and I'm not sure what to make of it. Comcast removed the two outlet fees (and 3 valued customer outlets???), but they did so by removing 2 cable cards (a loss of $5 credit) and adding a HD digital converter ($0 charge). The HD Technology fee is still there ($9.95), so all in all I'm paying $5 more than I had been and $14.95 that I should from what I've been told.
> 
> I'm a bit hesitant to rock the boat and try to get the HD converter and tech fee removed since Comcast could decide to tack the $19.90 (2 x $9.95) outlet fee charges back on which would be a net $15 per month assuming they added my 2 cable cards back on.
> 
> It would be easier if I could actually deal with their billing department and not India phone support.


It's shocking (or should be, anyway) how much they are charging for these services. Just know, for your background information and negotiating position, that there is a lot of price inflation built into those fees. For example, our per-unit monthly charge for Digital Starter (one tier below your Digital Preferred service) is about one-third what you are paying. Even allowing for the multi-unit incentive and the slightly smaller range of programming, that's a whopping discount from the street pricing. And we are receiving other discounts and freebies to boot.

If I were an individual customer I would keep this in mind when pushing back against all those tack-on charges. For example, in your case, I would try to get that HBO $10 "promotion" for free at least for a 4 to 6-month promotional period (and then keep asking to get it renewed each time the promotional period is about to end). I believe the "retention specialists" have the authority to exercise this code freely. That alone would save you $120 per year over what you're currently paying and about $200 over the street price for HBO.

N.B. I myself have no Comcast equipment on my individual account other than two CableCARDs and am not paying the HD Technology fee, just $9.95 for "Digital Service" (ADO) minus $5.00 COE credit for a monthly total of $5.07 including taxes.


----------



## morac

I've already gotten a $15 per month credit from the retention department. I think that's what triggered the audit in the first place. 

I just realized that I should probably straighten this out with Comcast since if their billing system thinks I only have 1 card they could periodically deactivate my 2 other cards like they did earlier this month. 

I could ask them to remove the HD fee just to see what happens, but billing is only around during the day so I'd have to call from work and wouldn't see the results of what they are doing.


----------



## DavidTigerFan

The worst they did to me was charge 2 outlet fees and 2 HD fees for one series three that I had. All because I had 2 cable cards in it.


----------



## morac

Okay I called Comcast and spoke with billing. I had the person remove the HD converter on my account and also had him remove the HD Technology Fee (or at least he said he did). He had me test my HD channels (thank you TiVo iOS app) and they still worked.

I didn't push for adding the two extra cable cards to back onto my bill to get the $2.50 per card credit since I'm not currently being charged the additional outlet fee for them, so technically I shouldn't have been getting a credit for them in the first place. I was using the extra credits as an offset of the HD Tech fee.

So basically I lost an extra $5 credit a month, but the removal of the HD Tech fee ($9.95) more than offsets that. That's assuming the guy did what he said he did. He said there were a lot of changes to my account last month when they were cleaning up my bill.

The only thing that worries me is that the person said my two other cablecards on my account were listed as "placeholders" which he said are for cards that are "not in use". He said Comcast has the ability to see what cablecards are in use, which I know is not true, so I'm not sure what problems will be caused by having them show as "not in use" when they are actively being used in my TiVo boxes. I don't want them to get automatically deactivated again like they were a few weeks ago.


----------



## HerronScott

morac said:


> The only thing that worries me is that the person said my two other cablecards on my account were listed as "placeholders" which he said are for cards that are "not in use". He said Comcast has the ability to see what cablecards are in use, which I know is not true, so I'm not sure what problems will be caused by having them show as "not in use" when they are actively being used in my TiVo boxes. I don't want them to get automatically deactivated again like they were a few weeks ago.


I would also be concerned that "not in use" means that at some point they will stop working in the next week or so.

Scott


----------



## telemark

chiguy50 said:


> I was responsible for negotiating a bulk services agreement for Comcast CTV on behalf of my condominium HOA and was concerned that Comcast would try to pass this fee on to our homeowners. Our MDU account exec assured us that this would not be the case and it hasn't occurred so far to the best of my knowledge.
> 
> N.B. I myself have no Comcast equipment on my individual account other than two CableCARDs and am not paying the HD Technology fee, just $9.95 for "Digital Service" (ADO) minus $5.00 COE credit for a monthly total of $5.07 including taxes.


I'd like to hear from more HOA residents. I've seen some webpages rally against renewing master contracts. Some MDU differences can be great, but there are a few simple things that become a pain.

Like adding a Cable Modem, there are no bundles available and the stand alone pricing can be absurdly high if there's no specials running.

It's impossible to tell if we're getting the services the master contract pays for because we don't know what was promised when it was negotiated.

Related, the lineup we would get was not digital starter, and was not digital preferred. Nobody could tell me if this was right or wrong, but it seemed clear even if it was wrong, they were powerless to ever fix it.


----------



## chiguy50

telemark said:


> I'd like to hear from more HOA residents. I've seen some webpages rally against renewing master contracts. Some MDU differences can be great, but there are a few simple things that become a pain.


We signed a 10-year contract in 2011 which we can opt out of after the first five years without penalty. It has a clause limiting annual increases and included a sizable signing bonus. Obviously, when you sign a contract you (and the service provider) are incurring a certain number of obligations; there will be drawbacks, but the advantages--even beyond discounted pricing--are very attractive. It's advisable that your community, either as a group or via your board of directors, carefully weigh the pros and cons and establish a well defined position before entering into contract negotiations.

For example, we could have negotiated for inclusion of internet and/or voice communications but elected to allow our over 300 residents the option of choosing to add these services on their own--whether from Comcast or another provider. Otherwise, the HOA dues would have increased substantially at the expense of the many residents who either didn't want the additional services or were already receiving them from another provider and didn't wish to change. CTV was an overwhelming desire for our owners (and for prospective buyers in our community), and the discounts available via a BSA made it a no-brainer in spite of the relatively few owners who either didn't want CTV or preferred a different provider. Besides, omitting CTV from the HOA would have put us at a disadvantage vis-a-vis most other comparable condominium complexes in our area in terms of real-estate marketability.



telemark said:


> Like adding a Cable Modem, there are no bundles available and the stand alone pricing can be absurdly high if there's no specials running.


Our residents who wish to add additional services from Comcast, such as premium CTV channels or internet, have access to discounted pricing relative to published street prices.



telemark said:


> It's impossible to tell if we're getting the services the master contract pays for because we don't know what was promised when it was negotiated.
> 
> Related, the lineup we would get was not digital starter, and was not digital preferred. Nobody could tell me if this was right or wrong, but it seemed clear even if it was wrong, they were powerless to ever fix it.


Any services, costs, or stipulations that were "promised" in the negotiations are written into the contract; if it's not in the contract, then any "promises" are pretty much meaningless and unenforceable.

If you are in doubt, check the contract your HOA rep signed. If you don't have access to the contract, your property manager or MDU account exec should be able to provide a copy or at least quote from it.


----------



## ggieseke

Looks like they're pushing out PKEY1.5.3_F.p.1201 in Houston. I came home and all the channels were scrambled, but a restart cleared it up. On a whim I checked the diagnostics screen and voila!

I had previously gotten them to upgrade me to 1101, but this just appeared on its own.


----------



## telemark

ggieseke said:


> Looks like they're pushing out PKEY1.5.3_F.p.1201 in Houston.


Is this intended to fix XOD compatibility somehow?


----------



## ggieseke

Probably. The previous default firmware in Houston was 1.5.2 (3001) and it didn't fully support 6 tuners. I haven't actually tried XOD yet.


----------



## telemark

I got this (1201) update too. 

I used to get GSM-11 errors regularly when loading XOD and it appears to have gone away at the same time as the update.


----------



## Beryl

Got XOD in the Houston area. Yay!


----------



## tyd450

do any of you have XOD with the HD or is the premiere the oldest model that will work?


----------



## morac

XOD requires a Series 4 model or later.


----------



## SCSIRAID

I havent been able to get XOD to work on my XL4. I can get into the program selection menu but when I try to watch something, I get the cablecard diags menu. WIll have to fool with it some more.


----------



## lpwcomp

SCSIRAID said:


> I havent been able to get XOD to work on my XL4. I can get into the program selection menu but when I try to watch something, I get the cablecard diags menu. WIll have to fool with it some more.


Is your CableCARD properly paired?


----------



## SCSIRAID

lpwcomp said:


> Is your CableCARD properly paired?


Seems to be....

Con: Yes EBCP: Yes

All channels are working. Cablecard menu shows all four tuners are tuned to encrypted channels and they look just fine.


----------



## lpwcomp

SCSIRAID said:


> Seems to be....
> 
> Con: Yes EBCP: Yes
> 
> All channels are working. Cablecard menu shows all four tuners are tuned to encrypted channels and they look just fine.


There have also been reports that in at least some locales, it needs to be assigned to a TiVo specific billing code.


----------



## qz3fwd

Quick question:
Is it possible to order a cablecard and have it delivered in the mail? I despise going into their offices and never seem to be able to get to one while they are still open since I am at work...

Has anyone been successfull getting them to mail out a cablecard like they do with cable modems? It should be a no bariner...


----------



## lpwcomp

qz3fwd said:


> Quick question:
> Is it possible to order a cablecard and have it delivered in the mail? I despise going into their offices and never seem to be able to get to one while they are still open since I am at work...
> 
> Has anyone been successfull getting them to mail out a cablecard like they do with cable modems? It should be a no bariner...


They may - for a price.


----------



## Robin

I was told they couldn't mail it because they're small and could get lost. 



My local store didn't have them so their only solution was to send a truck. 



NBD for me since I'm home during the day but a PITA otherwise.


----------



## Beryl

Robin said:


> I was told they couldn't mail it because they're small and could get lost.




They sent me a return label and two TiVo-sized boxes to send my two little cablecards back to Colorado.

(They won't take Colorado cablecards at Comcast stores in Texas and wanted to charge me $60 for the cards after they told me to take them with me when I moved).

I put the little cards in one small package, took the package to UPS and got a receipt.



Robin said:


> My local store didn't have them so their only solution was to send a truck.


Are they going to charge you for the truck roll?


----------



## Robin

No, they didn't.


----------



## SeanC

I'm switching back to Comcast from Verizon purely on a cost basis, both companies suck to have to deal with. And of course even though I triple checked that the order had 3 cablecards, the tech only showed up with one.

Now I have to get to the local office before 5 to get the other 2. sigh.

Well at least the rest of the install was uneventful, everything else is working great.


----------



## morac

Well two months after I got Comcast to remove the 2 additional outlet fees I got another letter informing me that after a "review" of my account, blah, blah, they are adding the 2 additional outlet fees back. Apparently that's a no win situation as the best I can do is get them to remove the fees for a month before they come back. I guess I've just been lucky that for years they weren't charging me. Maybe I'll switch my Premiere to OTA only since I don't really use it anyway. 

On the plus side, they didn't add the HD tech fee back, so I'm basically paying $5 more than I was originally: 2 x 9.95 (outlet fee) - 2 x $2.50 (card credit) - $9.95 (HD fee not paying anymore).


----------



## SeanC

So I did get the 2 cablecards the other day, 1 worked, 1 was dead, so I had to go back to the comcast office. The only annoyance at that point was the lady at the office wanted to try to figure out how to fix the cablecard instead of just giving me a new one. She spent about 15 minutes clicking away, with Hmmmmm, and, Oh!, and Hmmmmm.

I really wanted to say, Lady, just give me a new card, but didn't want to interrupt, and after that 15 minutes she did just give me a new card which did install fine.

So now I have fully transitioned from Fios back to Comcast, yay me.

Oh and FYI, the [email protected] is definitely a good email address to use. I emailed them on a Sunday and got a call later that day, I was assigned an executive assistant and she has been in contact with me through this process. When I didn't get all my channels on one of the cards she got an engineer to call me in 15 minutes to get that fixed.


----------



## jlayer3

I'm a Comcast customer in the Atlanta,GA area. 

I have an HD XL that I am replacing with a Roamio Plus. As I understand it I need an M-Card for the Roamio. Is it likely that I already have an M-Card in my HD XL since it is a dual tuner box? If so, any tips on dealing with Comcast on migrating the cablecard from the HD XL to the Roamio?

Thanks...Josh


----------



## SCSIRAID

jlayer3 said:


> I'm a Comcast customer in the Atlanta,GA area.
> 
> I have an HD XL that I am replacing with a Roamio Plus. As I understand it I need an M-Card for the Roamio. Is it likely that I already have an M-Card in my HD XL since it is a dual tuner box? If so, any tips on dealing with Comcast on migrating the cablecard from the HD XL to the Roamio?
> 
> Thanks...Josh


If you already have the M Card in your current HDXL then migration should be easy. Just move the card and call the support number and tell them you need to 're-pair' the cablecard. You will have to go into the cablecard menus on the new Roamio and give them info to enter in their system.


----------



## lpwcomp

jlayer3 said:


> I'm a Comcast customer in the Atlanta,GA area.
> 
> I have an HD XL that I am replacing with a Roamio Plus. As I understand it I need an M-Card for the Roamio. Is it likely that I already have an M-Card in my HD XL since it is a dual tuner box? If so, any tips on dealing with Comcast on migrating the cablecard from the HD XL to the Roamio?
> 
> Thanks...Josh


If it's only one card, then it is an m-card. It's easy to check.

From TiVo Central: Messages & Settings->Settings->Remote, CableCARD, & Devices->CableCARD Decoder.


----------



## jlayer3

Thanks. I'll give it a shot this evening.

Josh


----------



## lpwcomp

SCSIRAID said:


> If you already have the M Card in your current HDXL then migration should be easy. Just move the card and call the support number and tell them you need to 're-pair' the cablecard. You will have to go into the cablecard menus on the new Roamio and give them info to enter in their system.


Tell them you are moving the card because it has to be unpaired _*in their system*_ from the HDXL before it can be paired to the Roamio.

Also, it's possible that the CableCARD will need a firmware upgrade to support 6-streams.


----------



## jlayer3

Thanks. So steps are:

1. Connect and boot up the Roamio

2. While CC is in HDXL call Comcast (skipping the step about being on hold for half an hour) and tell them I am moving a CC. 

3. Once CC is unpaired from HDXL remove and insert CC in Roamio

4. Once CC is paired with Roamio check that all six tuners are working. Will hitting Live TV repeatedly cycle through the six tuners like it does on the two tuners in the HDXL?

5. If not, ask for a CC firmware upgrade (I assume this can be done remotely)

6. Crack a beer


----------



## lpwcomp

jlayer3 said:


> Thanks. So steps are:
> 
> 1. Connect and boot up the Roamio


If you haven't done so already, you will need to run Guided Setup.



jlayer3 said:


> 2. While CC is in HDXL call Comcast (skipping the step about being on hold for half an hour) and tell them I am moving a CC.
> 
> 3. Once CC is unpaired from HDXL remove and insert CC in Roamio


No need to have it in the HDXL to unpair it. When I moved a card from a Premiere to a Roamio, this was the most painful step. They screwed it up the first time.



jlayer3 said:


> 4. Once CC is paired with Roamio check that all six tuners are working. Will hitting Live TV repeatedly cycle through the six tuners like it does on the two tuners in the HDXL?


Yes, but it would be a better test to just start recordings on six different channels. You should also verify that you have access to XFINITY On-Demand.



jlayer3 said:


> 5. If not, ask for a CC firmware upgrade (I assume this can be done remotely)


Yes, it can be done remotely but you may have to contact the proper person to get it done.



jlayer3 said:


> 6. Crack a beer


Eeewww. I hate beer.


----------



## jlayer3

Thanks, 

I give it about a 50/50 chance of working on the first phone call. As long as I don't have to schedule the dreaded appointment though.

josh


----------



## SeanC

If calling them is frustrating then email [email protected]. Everyone I spoke with after emailing that address knew what was going on and was able to help. Every time I called 800-comcast they were clueless.


----------



## jlayer3

So it took three phone calls and 4 hours, but I was able to get someone to do the migration. 

First phone call ended when the tech put me on hold and at 9:00pm EDT the call dropped because the billing department closed. At least that's what the recording said before hanging up.

The second call ended when the tech transferred me to Tivo's help desk. The bewildered guy at Tivo was confused why Comcast would transfer to an external entity, but he did give a number for the third call (1-877-405-2298).

The person who answered there was able to help. This number was not the number in the Roamio documentation, but when I Googled the number I did find it on a Tivo support page. 

FYI:

It took overnight before the card fully loaded and OnDemand was functional. Initially, OnDemand gave an error message, but when I checked the next day it was working. 

The channel activation was stranger. When I went to bed I could tune all my channels including premiums, but the Roamio was displaying all channels only in the upper right hand corner of the screen. It was as if I were in the menu screen and the preview was displaying. By morning though all channels were displaying full screen.

Thanks...Josh


----------



## morac

jlayer3 said:


> The second call ended when the tech transferred me to Tivo's help desk. The bewildered guy at Tivo was confused why Comcast would transfer to an external entity, but he did give a number for the third call (1-877-405-2298).


That seems to be Comcast's favorite tactic if you mention that you have a TiVo. I've learned to simply not mention it and simply say you have a device that uses CableCards.


----------



## rjspring

Using a Premier Tivo, being moved from my brother in law to my father in law (different accounts) - both were Comcast customers.

My mother in law went to get the CC from the local office, took two trips (first trip they said they didn't have any that "worked" and would mail one... never came. She went back around 2 weeks later and was able to get one).

I plugged in the Tivo, it had been offline for more than 30 days so it did an update and come to find an upgrade was available. It downloaded and I immediately rebooted post download to hurry the process along. Tivo hung while rebooting so I had to power cycle.

I called Comcast, was on the phone for 30 minutes and they were not able to properly pair the card to the Tivo - they advised me to return the card and get a new one. While poking around on the Tivo, I found that my brother in law didn't do a full reset on it when he gave it back to me. Did a factory reset which took around 45 minutes... Tivo rebooted and took a looooooooooooong time to come back up. Come to find the update didn't install properly, when the Tivo came back up all of the menus were different (newer).

Called Comcast back, they were able to pair the CC right away and BAM - channels. I was also able to talk to them about an improper charge on my in-laws bill - tech forwarded me to a billing rep who fixed it on the spot (and credited prior month). Very surprised and happy it all went this well after other horror stories I've read about Comcast service - in this case I was the problem by not 'prepping' the Tivo properly before calling.

All in all, advice to others - make sure if you use prior owned Tivo that it has been factory reset prior to setting up.

For reference - I called on a Saturday morning (around 9am) and called the 1-800 number listed on the Tivo from the CC pairing screen.


----------



## bicker

Comcast (Alpharetta GA) wants to charge me $10 for a "TiVo card" plus $1.50 each for CableCARDs. I've done a search but see nothing about needing both. What's the story here?

Thanks!


----------



## HerronScott

bicker said:


> Comcast (Alpharetta GA) wants to charge me $10 for a "TiVo card" plus $1.50 each for CableCARDs. I've done a search but see nothing about needing both. What's the story here?
> 
> Thanks!


Never heard of a TiVo card charge on Comcast. Sounds more like the HD Technology fee cost.

Scott


----------



## HerronScott

Noticed that our Cisco/Scientifc Atlanta CableCards appear to have updated to a new firmware version on October 21.

OS version: PKEY 1.5.3_F.p.1201
Build Time: Mar 12, 2014

Scott


----------



## pdhenry

HerronScott said:


> Never heard of a TiVo card charge on Comcast. Sounds more like the HD Technology fee cost.


The HD technology fee (with Comcast anyway) is a hardware fee to get the HD-capable STB so you shouldn't get charged this as a TiVo owner anyway.

Comcast normally bundles a standard STB in their rate so rather than an extra fee you should get a small discount for only needing a Cable Card rather than the complete STB. If you have more than one there's normally an additional outlet fee )around $10) for the second and subsequent TiVos but again a discount for only needing a CableCard.

The $1 CableCard fee is supposed to be for multiple cards in the same device but sometimes Comcast ends up charging it for the second TiVo in place of the Additional Outlet Fee.

Different Comcast service areas implement it differently so this is only one user's understanding of it.


----------



## chiguy50

pdhenry said:


> The HD technology fee (with Comcast anyway) is a hardware fee to get the HD-capable STB so you shouldn't get charged this as a TiVo owner anyway.
> 
> Comcast normally bundles a standard STB in their rate so rather than an extra fee you should get a small discount for only needing a Cable Card rather than the complete STB. If you have more than one there's normally an additional outlet fee )around $10) for the second and subsequent TiVos but again a discount for only needing a CableCard.
> 
> The $1 CableCard fee is supposed to be for multiple cards in the same device but sometimes Comcast ends up charging it for the second TiVo in place of the Additional Outlet Fee.
> 
> Different Comcast service areas implement it differently so this is only one user's understanding of it.


You may be only one user but you're right on the money (literally and figuratively) on all counts.


----------



## DaveMN

I haven't gone through 300+ pages of this thread, so pardon me if this has already been answered. I'm going to be moving a Comcast cable card from my TiVo HD to a new Roamio Plus when the Plus arrives this week. Comcast said I should be able to do this myself, without a truck roll, as long as the card is already active. I'm skeptical that I'm getting good information. Anybody have any experience moving a Comcast card from one box to another? What can i really expect?


----------



## CraigK

I moved a Comcast CableCARD from a TiVo HD to a Roamio Plus earlier this year. All our channels worked fine without calling Comcast. We do not have any premium channels (HBO, Showtime, etc.). 

This was a Motorola M card and all six tuners worked.

I did have to call Comcast later to get their Video On Demand working on the Roamio.


----------



## HerronScott

DaveMN said:


> I haven't gone through 300+ pages of this thread, so pardon me if this has already been answered. I'm going to be moving a Comcast cable card from my TiVo HD to a new Roamio Plus when the Plus arrives this week. Comcast said I should be able to do this myself, without a truck roll, as long as the card is already active. I'm skeptical that I'm getting good information. Anybody have any experience moving a Comcast card from one box to another? What can i really expect?


Yes, you can physically move it and then you will want to call the Comcast CableCARD number to pair it with the new TiVo.

Scott


----------



## jlayer3

Call this comcast number when you make the switch (1-877-405-2298). Post #9058 has my experience with the switch. In my experience the people at the main comcast number won't know how to do the pairing.

j


----------



## Robin

HerronScott said:


> Yes, you can physically move it and then you will want to call the Comcast CableCARD number to pair it with the new TiVo.
> 
> Scott


No one ever WANTS to call Comcast.


----------



## mike-d

DaveMN said:


> I haven't gone through 300+ pages of this thread, so pardon me if this has already been answered. I'm going to be moving a Comcast cable card from my TiVo HD to a new Roamio Plus when the Plus arrives this week. Comcast said I should be able to do this myself, without a truck roll, as long as the card is already active. I'm skeptical that I'm getting good information. Anybody have any experience moving a Comcast card from one box to another? What can i really expect?


Yes - You must call comcast to pair the cable-card with the new TIVO. This usually goes well. You also need to make sure the cable card has firmware at a level that supports 6 tuners. If not, you will have issues. Comcast is much worse at working with you on this. What Card model and firmware do you have? Check this site for compatibility.


----------



## burdellgp

I moved a card from a Premiere to a Roamio, and I called the "cable card" number listed above to re-pair. Of course, some channels didn't work (and I noticed while still on the phone), and I got the "well, wait 45 minutes and call back <click>" answer. I waited the requisite 45 minutes, then went to the Comcast account website and did a chat there. The tech took like 10 seconds, said "check now", and they worked.

I've had better luck with the online chat than the supposed "cable card specialists" at the above number.


----------



## DaveMN

Thanks for all the responses, folks. The new Roamio has arrived, and I'll be attempting the move tonight.


----------



## DaveMN

FYI, my card move went very smoothly with the exception of one bonehead mistake by me. Everything got paired properly, but I couldn't figure out why the new box wasn't acquiring a signal. Had Comcast on the line, and they couldn't figure it out either. Turns out I still had the coax plugged into my old TiVo- D'oh!

Any of you have any issues with Netflix after a new install? It has been saying "service unavailable" for 12 hours now.


----------



## bicker

So it turns out that the $10 "TiVo card" was basically just an additional outlet fee. So it looks like I am paying $11.50/month to connect two TiVos, similar to with FiOS, just charged differently.

Something interesting I noted though: the Comcast cable modem now supports MOCA so I didn't need to switch anything with regard to my Internet setup. How long has Comcast supported MOCA?


----------



## chiguy50

bicker said:


> So it turns out that the $10 "TiVo card" was basically just an additional outlet fee. So it looks like I am paying $11.50/month to connect two TiVos, similar to with FiOS, just charged differently.
> 
> Something interesting I noted though: the Comcast cable modem now supports MOCA so I didn't need to switch anything with regard to my Internet setup. How long has Comcast supported MOCA?


I don't know what other equipment and services are on your Comcast account, but your total net equipment charge to support the two TiVo's should be $4.95 (not including fees/taxes), not $11.50. The $4.95 equates to a $9.95 "digital service" or "additional digital outlet" (ADO) fee less two $2.50 customer owned equipment (COE) credits. If you have the $9.95 ADO fee on your statement there should not be any line item charges for the CableCARD's.


----------



## bicker

So basically what you're saying is that I am being screwed over. What else is new? When do people find the time to fight these battles? I have a million other things that have to be done.

So why is there an additional outlet fee in the system if it isn't valid?


----------



## pdhenry

If you have more than one TiVo the additional outlet fee is valid but it should be accompanied by CableCard discounts that back off much of the fee. You'd save $2.50 for each TiVo on the account with one or more cable cards.

The discount is FCC-required when the rate for cable includes a set-top box as Comcast does. You save a bit for bringing some equipment to replace most of the STB.


----------



## morac

pdhenry said:


> The discount is FCC-required when the rate for cable includes a set-top box as Comcast does. You save a bit for bringing some equipment to replace most of the STB.


Comcast is slowly getting around that restriction by periodically decreasing the rental cost of set top boxes and increasing the outlet fee.


----------



## pdhenry

How does that work? The first (standard-def) STB is included in the basic rate and the AO fee provides a box at the extra outlet. The HD boxes cost more, though (but that doesn't come into play with a TiVo).


----------



## bicker

What are these discounts called?

It looks to me like they're only charging me for the CableCARD in one of the TiVos. The other is apparently covered by the additional outlet fee. Again I have to ask - why would there be something called an "additional outlet fee" in their system if there wasn't actually supposed to be a charge for a second outlet?


----------



## pdhenry

Mine says

Customer-owned equipment.............-$5.00
2 @ -$2.50 each

If you have two TiVos there *is* supposed to be a charge for the second outlet! But that second outlet charge should include the STB at that outlet, or a discount for Customer-owned equipment.

Comcast regularly messes up he billing so you might ask for an audit of the billing if you're not seeing something that make sense. Many of us lie low though, for example because my errors are in my favor.


----------



## HazelW

Comcast charges $9.95 for each outlet above the first one (which is included in the price). The outlet fee includes a set top box. If you provide your own box (i.e a TiVo) you get a $2.50 credit. The first cablecard in each box is free.

Other providers, like Verizon, charge for a set top box and/or a cablecard. The cablecard fee is usually less than the set top box charge.


----------



## pdhenry

Thee FCC requires that the cablecard fee be less than the STB charge, under the assumption that the STB includes an embedded cablecard. I.E., they require that the STB fee be divisible to a component equal to the (cardless) box and a component equal to the card. TiVo owners receive a discount equal to the box component.


----------



## chiguy50

bicker said:


> So basically what you're saying is that I am being screwed over. What else is new? *When do people find the time to fight these battles? I have a million other things that have to be done.*


Don't you think corporations like Comcast (not to single them out) have factored this into their billing calculations? "Caveat emptor" as a concept is as old as the ancient Latin language it is written in!

OTOH, if you can bring yourself to marshal the time and persistence to push back, you can often obtain significant concessions. Comcast's higher-tier and better-trained employees are well aware of their company's exploitative and sometimes deceptive practices, and they frequently have the authorization to provide rebates, discounts, offsets, freebies and other fillips to mollify unhappy customers. It's all part of the game, and if you aren't fielding a competitive team then you're going to lose most of the time. (Pardon the sports metaphor.)



bicker said:


> So why is there an additional outlet fee in the system if it isn't valid?


The ADO fee is for any "digital" device beyond the first. This refers basically to any STB more advanced than the analogue Digital Transport Adapter (DTA).


----------



## pdhenry

When they went all-digital the DTAs were free for a year or so but now I pay a dollar for one. That's not enough to bother me.

There's one OTA station with two subchannels not on my Comcast lineup. I should see if I can get my OTA antenna to receive that station (a fair chance since it comes from the closest broadcast antenna to my home). I'd stick the S2 TiVo on the antenna and send the DTA back to Comcast.


----------



## lpwcomp

pdhenry said:


> When they went all-digital the DTAs were free for a year or so but now I pay a dollar for one. That's not enough to bother me.
> 
> There's one OTA station with two subchannels not on my Comcast lineup. I should see if I can get my OTA antenna to receive that station (a fair chance since it comes from the closest broadcast antenna to my home). I'd stick the S2 TiVo on the antenna and send the DTA back to Comcast.


I assume you mean you'd stick the S2 on a converter connected to the antenna.


----------



## pdhenry

Sure. I picked up two converters when the FCC had the $40 coupons.


----------



## bicker

pdhenry said:


> If you have two TiVos there *is* supposed to be a charge for the second outlet! But that second outlet charge should include the STB at that outlet, or a discount for Customer-owned equipment.


So it sounds like the charges I outlined above are actually _correct_. I am being charged for a second outlet and not being charged for the CableCARD on that outlet.


----------



## chiguy50

bicker said:


> So it sounds like the charges I outlined above are actually _correct_. I am being charged for a second outlet and not being charged for the CableCARD on that outlet.


The $10 was correct but not the $11.50 you cited. As pdhenry and I have posted, if your statement has the ADO fee (sometimes billed as "Digital Service") there should be no charges for the CableCARD's--and you should have two $2.50 COE credits to partially offset the ADO fee.


----------



## dbpaddler

bicker said:


> Something interesting I noted though: the Comcast cable modem now supports MOCA so I didn't need to switch anything with regard to my Internet setup. How long has Comcast supported MOCA?


I used it to set up Moca at this install I did. Worked great until the other day. Go into the router settings and it says Moca is on, but the white light on the back isn't lit. I reset the router, unplugged, replugged, turned moca off and on and still nothing. Quite annoyed and so are my customers. Like it's my fault, but still. I know one tech I talked to had zero clue what Moca even was. Will have to talk to a second tier tech. Might just end up running to Best Buy and get an adapter.

And not sure what models have MOCA, but this one is the Cisco DBL-3939. Talked to wireless support for a while last night and we got nowhere. Factory resets, a reinstall and upgrade of the firmware, togging of MOCA on their end. It shows MOCA is fine, but on my end, the light is not on. It shows connected and 1 node connected even when the Minis are disconnected. We concluded it considers itself a node. But the only option at the moment is to swap it out for another one or just buy an adapter.


----------



## morac

Comcast is messing around with their billing currently. My latest statement removed the additional outlet fees and cablecard credits and replaced them with a single cablecard charge of $7.45 per card. They seemed to have screwed that up in my favor though as I have 3 cards and they are only charging me for one.

I still need to call them though, because they removed my promotional credit, when they weren't supposed to. Apparently they've been screwing up a lot of bills.

http://6abc.com/business/comcast-admits-to-customer-billing-mistakes/430866/

Edit: apparently they implemented a new billing system in NJ, PA and DE which automatically removed any customer credits. They couldn't put it back on, so they put me on a promo pricing bundle for significantly less than what I was paying.


----------



## pdhenry

I think you meant to say "greater Philadelphia."


----------



## morac

pdhenry said:


> I think you meant to say "greater Philadelphia."


If that's what I meant to say, I would have said it. When I was speaking to support on the phone, they told me they are rolling out a new billing system. They did Delaware and Pennsylvania in November and New Jersey in December. I'm assuming it will roll out in other areas at some point.


----------



## pdhenry

I'll let you know. Pennsylvania is a big state and they haven't done anything in this neck of the woods yet.

Meanwhile the linked article is specific to Philadelphia.


----------



## morac

I'm just repeating what I was told.

Speaking of which, I was told something odd today by Comcast. I was told not to call the CableCard hotline in the future. 

Comcast ended up disabling one of my CableCards as part of the billing change since they removed a card off my bill. When I tried to have them re-enable and pair it, it caused another card to disable. Apparently the system now enforces the billing code that determines how many cards you have and mine was too small. I should just return one of my cards.

I called the CableCard hotline and the person was able to fix it, but I was told in the future to call the normal support line for help, not the CableCard hotline. I'm not sure why I was told that as as far as I'm aware, that's the hotline is what to call to get support with cards. I doubt that the normal support people would have been able to pair the cards let alone figure out the problem with the billing code.


----------



## Tmatys

After working on this issue now for about 4.5 hours - 2.5 with the TIVO agent on the phone, another hour with Comcast Cable, and yet another hour and a half on m own, there is still an issue! Not to mention that there is about an extra $250 sitting on my charge card for no good reason.

TIVO sent me an Elite unit to replace my Premium unit because my existing Premium units channels would go black on the screen, was sluggish responding to the remote, the system would reboot for no reason, and sometimes it would get stuck on the last step forever when trying to set up the unit. I ran the hard drive diagnostics; I even sent these diagnostics to TIVO. The TIVO phone agent said I had a bad hard drive. So, they sent me (probably refurbished) a TIVO Elite to replace my existing TIVO Premium. When it arrived I hooked it up, and got absolutely nothing out of it. Thus, I got on the phone with yet another TIVO agent, and, Comcast Cable, at the same time. Comcast Cable sent me a new signal, and made sure that my Motorola Cable Card was paired correctly. Then, I had a Comcast cable guy come out to confirm that my cables strength passed, and it did. 

Still, the replacement TIVO, the Elite, did nothing! So, I figured I would try to hookup the original TIVO again, the Premium, thinking maybe that the replacement unit was bad. Especially, since now, I got a fresh new signal sent from Comcast and the pairing of my Motorola Cable Card was validated. I figured why not put back the original Premium and give it a try. Unfortunately, the original TIVO, the Premium, continued to do the same thing!

I did some web research, especially, in the TIVO community forum, and I start reading about how the VP of design and Research knew about an incompatibility issue between some cable cards and cable signals due to a recent update. And, that there would be an update to fix this issue in January 15. I have a very strong suspicion that my issue is related to this update issue that caused problems with cable cards. Of course, I cannot post the link, according to forum rules, you can only post links, after you've made 5 posts?

I am exhausted from this issue. I really need a TIVO person here at my house. Id even get a Comcast person here at the same time. I really think that there are some issues that TIVO is not sharing with its consumers. I really need a TIVO expert to take charge of this matter, or I really do not have any other choice but to change DVRs.

I am exhausted from the whole situation.


----------



## tivoboy

4.5 hours?

you got off EASY!!!

;-0


----------



## MarkNH

I have had two long calls with comcast.
First one was when I tried to move the CC from my HD to a Roamio.
In this case the channels all work but far away agent said she was having issues and I should take it to a store to swap or have an engineer visit.

The Tivo page http://support.tivo.com/app/answers/detail/a_id/2571/related/1 says for Auth status 
If this field reads Waiting for CP Auth, the CableCARD is not paired with the CableCARD slot in the TiVo. You will be unable to view most, if not all of the channels in your subscription. Call the cable provider to resolve this issue.​I can believe that its not properly paired but I am confused that my Roamio and HD both can tune HD channels successfully. I don't have HBO so did not try any premium channels.

I did get an additional card that I have also had issues getting activated. This one has a status of Not Ready--No CA Strm so the card is not activated. Idiot on the other end kept trying to send a reset for 40m last night. Also made me restart and otherwise check connections, despite fact that it had updated the firmware which tells me Comcast can talk to it.

It frustrates me so much that these guys are completely lost once they go off script and have no escalation aside from suggesting a truck roll.


----------



## jlb

All this kind of stuff we hear about Comcast makes me happy I just have limited basic for locals and I have a TiVoHD with upgraded HD that just keeps humming along fine.


----------



## PaulaBerge

I am posting this hoping that it might help someone else. 

I won't detail the hours and headache I have went through with Comcast and a cable card that wouldn't received premium channels, but it was excruciating.

I bought an HD XL TiVo from someone who upgraded to Roamio, we transferred service. I got an M cable card. It wouldn't receive premium channels. The card was "hit" too many times to count. The card was replaced, same problem. Many calls, chats, forum posts, etc.

The problem is that Comcast takes ownership of a TiVo with a cable card. 

If you sell or give away your TiVo that uses cable cards, another Comcast customer will not be able to see premium channels until it is completely released from Comcast. Sounds easy? NO - only an engineer can get to the screens to release the TiVo from that person to you. They don't know if the previous owner has sold the TiVo or if it was stolen, etc., so you must know the name and contact information of the previous customer. Getting to an engineer is extremely difficult. DO NOT call any of the Comcast numbers, you will be wasting time and energy. DO NOT go through chat, you will get a ticket number, but no resolution. The only way to resolve this is to post in this forum: Comcast Help and Support Forums >Xfinity TV >Service and Equipment


----------



## lpwcomp

PaulaBerge said:


> I am posting this hoping that it might help someone else.
> 
> I won't detail the hours and headache I have went through with Comcast and a cable card that wouldn't received premium channels, but it was excruciating.
> 
> I bought an HD XL TiVo from someone who upgraded to Roamio, we transferred service. I got an M cable card. It wouldn't receive premium channels. The card was "hit" too many times to count. The card was replaced, same problem. Many calls, chats, forum posts, etc.
> 
> The problem is that Comcast takes ownership of a TiVo with a cable card.
> 
> If you sell or give away your TiVo that uses cable cards, another Comcast customer will not be able to see premium channels until it is completely released from Comcast. Sounds easy? NO - only an engineer can get to the screens to release the TiVo from that person to you. They don't know if the previous owner has sold the TiVo or if it was stolen, etc., so you must know the name and contact information of the previous customer. Getting to an engineer is extremely difficult. DO NOT call any of the Comcast numbers, you will be wasting time and energy. DO NOT go through chat, you will get a ticket number, but no resolution. The only way to resolve this is to post in this forum: Comcast Help and Support Forums >Xfinity TV >Service and Equipment


The more likely explanation is that your TiVo is still paired to the old CableCARD in Comcast's system and must be unpaired before it can be paired to the new card. This is supported by the fact that the only problem you are having is with premium channels which is a clear indicator of an improperly paired CableCARD. If Comcast were to actually "take ownership of a TiVo with a cable card", that would constitute theft.

It's similar to the problem I encountered when I moved a CableCARD from one TiVo to another.


----------



## PaulaBerge

lpwcomp said:


> The more likely explanation is that your TiVo is still paired to the old CableCARD in Comcast's system and must be unpaired before it can be paired to the new card. This is supported by the fact that the only problem you are having is with premium channels which is a clear indicator of an improperly paired CableCARD. If Comcast were to actually "take ownership of a TiVo with a cable card", that would constitute theft.
> 
> It's similar to the problem I encountered when I moved a CableCARD from one TiVo to another.


They were strong words, but the former owner's account information was tied to the TiVo according to the engineer, and if I wasn't able to prove that I owned the TiVo now, I wouldn't have been able to get my cable card paired.

In my opinion, this is pretty close to theft on Comcast's end.


----------



## lpwcomp

PaulaBerge said:


> They were strong words, but the former owner's account information was tied to the TiVo according to the engineer, and if I wasn't able to prove that I owned the TiVo now, I wouldn't have been able to get my cable card paired.
> 
> In my opinion, this is pretty close to theft on Comcast's end.


It's not up to Comcast to decide whether or not you are the legitimate owner. In any case, if this was their concern, you wouldn't have gotten _*any*_ channels. Whoever told you that they take ownership or are concerned about whether or not you are the legitimate owner is either an idiot or a liar. Probably the former as most Comcast CSRs are. It does not take an engineer to fix the problem, it just takes someone with enough authority to unpair it from the old CableCARD.

Try 2 things. send eMail to [email protected], outlining your problem.

Monday, during regular business hours, call 877-405-2298.

IF all else fails, call TiVo. Maybe they can get Comcast to fix their #*@& problem.


----------



## PaulaBerge

lpwcomp said:


> It's not up to Comcast to decide whether or not you are the legitimate owner. In any case, if this was their concern, you wouldn't have gotten _*any*_ channels. Whoever told you that they take ownership or are concerned about whether or not you are the legitimate owner is either an idiot or a liar. Probably the former as most Comcast CSRs are. It does not take an engineer to fix the problem, it just takes someone with enough authority to unpair it from the old CableCARD.
> 
> Try 2 things. send eMail to [email protected], outlining your problem.
> 
> Monday, during regular business hours, call 877-405-2298.
> 
> IF all else fails, call TiVo. Maybe they can get Comcast to fix their #*@& problem.


Thanks, everything was resolved before I posted. I was only writing to hopefully spare someone else of the headaches by posting directly on Comcast's forum after spending hours on the phone and chat.

My issue went beyond pairing. It was paired partially to my account to get the non-premium channels. Today, the right/knowledgeable person did the correct procedure to pair it for premium channels, but that still did not work. The problem was that the former owner's Comcast account information tied to the to actual TiVo prevented pairing.

The former owner was also a Comcast customer. The TiVo was reset prior to my using it. The service was transferred through TiVo. The former owner's cable card was removed. I had a card direct from an Xfinity Store (and another later).

The person who worked on my problem today had to edit the actual name/account from the previous owner to my name/account.

Every attempt at pairing a cable card (2 of them) with this TiVo showed that another person owned the TiVo, had service with Comcast and their cable card should be in the TiVo (not mine).

This is my gripe - Comcast is overstepping into customer-owned equipment and justifying with fear of premium channel theft.

Would this have happened if the previous owner had a different cable provider? Probably yes, up to the correct pairing procedure, which would have resolved the problem. It would have not required the extra editing.

The day I installed the cable card, I called 877-405-2298 during business hours. I was told the cable card was "still registered" to another customer. I returned to the Xfinity Store, they checked the card back in, and reissued it to me. Same problem. I returned to the store again and they issued me a new card. Same problem.

Bottom line is that Comcast was still retaining information about that particular TiVo and would not release it until I proved I owned it. To me, this is MAJOR. TiVo can retain information about a particular TiVo and not release it until a decision is made to transfer ownership or whatever, but Comcast has no right to do this.

EDIT: What I am trying to say is that the minute the former customer took their cable card out of the TiVo, that should end the relationship between the TiVo and Comcast. It didn't.


----------



## lpwcomp

PaulaBerge said:


> Thanks, everything was resolved before I posted. I was only writing to hopefully spare someone else of the headaches by posting directly on Comcast's forum after spending hours on the phone and chat.
> 
> My issue went beyond pairing. It was paired partially to my account to get the non-premium channels. Today, the right/knowledgeable person did the correct procedure to pair it for premium channels, but that still did not work. The problem was that the former owner's Comcast account information tied to the to actual TiVo prevented pairing.
> 
> The former owner was also a Comcast customer. The TiVo was reset prior to my using it. The service was transferred through TiVo. The former owner's cable card was removed. I had a card direct from an Xfinity Store (and another later).
> 
> The person who worked on my problem today had to edit the actual name/account from the previous owner to my name/account.
> 
> Every attempt at pairing a cable card (2 of them) with this TiVo showed that another person owned the TiVo, had service with Comcast and their cable card should be in the TiVo (not mine).
> 
> This is my gripe - Comcast is overstepping into customer-owned equipment and justifying with fear of premium channel theft.
> 
> Would this have happened if the previous owner had a different cable provider? Probably yes, up to the correct pairing procedure, which would have resolved the problem. It would have not required the extra editing.
> 
> The day I installed the cable card, I called 877-405-2298 during business hours. I was told the cable card was "still registered" to another customer. I returned to the Xfinity Store, they checked the card back in, and reissued it to me. Same problem. I returned to the store again and they issued me a new card. Same problem.
> 
> Bottom line is that Comcast was still retaining information about that particular TiVo and would not release it until I proved I owned it. To me, this is MAJOR. TiVo can retain information about a particular TiVo and not release it until a decision is made to transfer ownership or whatever, but Comcast has no right to do this.


The only thing that Comcast knows about a TiVo is the information used for pairing: Host ID and Data. Oh, and if is a Series 4 or later so you get access to VOD. The TiVo itself was not on his account, it was simply paired to a CableCARD on his account. He undoubtedly moved the CableCARD to his Roamio and somewhere in the process, it didn't get properly unpaired. What a shock! A flaw in Comcast's normally stellar CableCARD support. 

Or perhaps the previous owner simply didn't bother to get it paired to the new TiVo.



PaulaBerge said:


> EDIT: What I am trying to say is that the minute the former customer took their cable card out of the TiVo, that should end the relationship between the TiVo and Comcast. It didn't.


And therein lies the problem. They have pairing information in their system. Simply removing the CableCARD does not and never has altered that.

As I said, it's similar to the problem encountered when you move a CableCARD from one TiVo to another, In your case, the problem was exacerbated because it involved multiple accounts on the same Comcast system.

The CSRs you talked to were clueless idiots and were speaking through their ... hats.


----------



## PaulaBerge

lpwcomp said:


> In your case, the problem was exacerbated because it involved multiple accounts on the same Comcast system.


Yes, and another way to say is that the previous customer's account kept getting tied to the host ID every time a new card cable was inserted into the TiVo. This is the relationship between the TiVo and Comcast that I find intrusive.

This issue would have continued until customer information was edited at Comcast. The people at 877-405-2298 (during business hours) do not have access to edit that screen. Once it brings up another customer's account information, they can't proceed with their pairing. Their only solution is a truck roll.

My simplified warning is that if you're going to buy a used TiVo that uses a cable card, and if that former owner was a Comcast customer, make sure you have their contact information if you want to get premium channels, and plan on it being difficult. The best way to get to the right person (eventually for me) was through their forum: Comcast Help and Support Forums >Xfinity TV >Service and Equipment

Not that it matters, but the previous owner had the TiVo since 2008 and the card was paired. Comcast told her she needed a new card for the Roamio (I know, I know).


----------



## DVRingsince04

morac said:


> I've had that argument with Comcast before. They said the "HD Technology" fee is "required" to get HD service. They refuse to remove it despite the fact that I haven't had a HD box from them for many years.


I recently moved to Philly, but have had TV service w/ just a standard DTA box for a few months now. Plugged in my TiVo that I had shipped out from Cali and put in the FREE cable card I got from the Comcast service center here. I only have their digital economy package, but I'm receiving all the channels I had coming through in HD as well now! Same thing happened back home in Cali. Didn't pay any extra for HD, but got the channels. Are these just included? Should I be expecting to see a fee next bill?


----------



## Atomic Taco

DVRingsince04 said:


> I only have their digital economy package, but I'm receiving all the channels I had coming through in HD as well now!


You'll have to check the lineup for your area, but I've never heard of HD channels being extra. You likely get HD and SD versions of all channels as part of the package. _HD equipment_--a box that's halfway between a DTA and a DVR--is something that _is_ extra.


----------



## morac

DVRingsince04 said:


> I recently moved to Philly, but have had TV service w/ just a standard DTA box for a few months now. Plugged in my TiVo that I had shipped out from Cali and put in the FREE cable card I got from the Comcast service center here. I only have their digital economy package, but I'm receiving all the channels I had coming through in HD as well now! Same thing happened back home in Cali. Didn't pay any extra for HD, but got the channels. Are these just included? Should I be expecting to see a fee next bill?


If you are getting HD then you should be fine. Comcast won't add the fee unless you get one of their boxes.

Getting it removed though is a pain. I finally ended up getting it removed when they accidentally added a HD cable box to my account that I didn't have. While having them remove that, I also told them to get rid of the HD fee, which the guy I was talking to did, though he warned me I'd lose HD channels. I never lost them and haven't been paying the fee since.

Of course they then socked me with extra outlet fees, so it was win one battle and lost another. I'm currently still battling Comcast to get my bill correct as I returned a cableCard in December yet they keep incorrectly billing me a new $7 CableCard fee (replaced the outlet fee and card credit) every month for it. They take it off when I call since their records show I returned the card, but it gets added back on. I'm hoping this month it will finally be fixed.


----------



## DVRingsince04

Beryl said:


> Comcast is not billing me at all for the cablecards thanks to the Indian CSRs. They just didn't remove the modem charge but did remove the days that I didn't have television on my Tivos (about the same amount). Fortunately, they gave me a modem receipt (saved to Evernote). Hope the bill stays this way for at least the first year
> View attachment 20960


Is this bill serious?? Performance internet and digital starter for $39.98?? How do I make that happen? I'm currently playing for Blast! plus and digital economy for $59.99, which I got because my initial package only had the 10+ channels and I wanted a few more. They told me they couldn't give me more channels without giving me the internet upgrade too, but the internet didn't get any faster per speedtest.net and also the channels I wanted weren't in digital economy...


----------



## Arcady

DVRingsince04 said:


> Is this bill serious?? Performance internet and digital starter for $39.98?? How do I make that happen? I'm currently playing for Blast! plus and digital economy for $59.99, which I got because my initial package only had the 10+ channels and I wanted a few more. They told me they couldn't give me more channels without giving me the internet upgrade too, but the internet didn't get any faster per speedtest.net and also the channels I wanted weren't in digital economy...


If you internet didn't get faster with Blast! plus then maybe you have an old docsis 2.0 modem? You need a docsis 3.0 modem for the fast speeds. I had to replace mine when I chose the 105Mbps speed last year.


----------



## DVRingsince04

Arcady said:


> If you internet didn't get faster with Blast! plus then maybe you have an old docsis 2.0 modem? You need a docsis 3.0 modem for the fast speeds. I had to replace mine when I chose the 105Mbps speed last year.


I've actually got the motorola SB6121 so I think I'm good!

But, when I went to get my cablecard yesterday, I also told the lady I've been getting charged for a modem that I don't even have rented... She told me there is no personal modem serial number listed on my account, so that might be a reason for both the charge and the speed? But I'm not sure how that matters... Going to call today


----------



## Arcady

DVRingsince04 said:


> But, when I went to get my cablecard yesterday, I also told the lady I've been getting charged for a modem that I don't even have rented... She told me there is no personal modem serial number listed on my account, so that might be a reason for both the charge and the speed? But I'm not sure how that matters... Going to call today


I have sort of the opposite issue with Comcast. They have a rented modem listed on my account, along with my owned modem. I don't get charged for the old rented modem, and the internet usage on it shows zero, so I just leave it alone. I don't need a Comcast rep messing around with my account. That usually just breaks something else.


----------



## ThomasMTroxell

Hi everyone,

This is my first post here. I currently have a Roamio and a Roamio Plus, along with three Minis. I'll be adding another Mini to take the place of the base Roamio and I'm going to give that to a family member who only has one TV and wants to get rid of her STB and the HD Tech Fee. 

My Cablecard billing has been erratic and has changed every month. When I first got the cablecards and returned by rented equipment - several HD STBs and SD/HD DTAs - I was billed for four outlets. One was included in my package, the other three were an additional $9.95. The reasoning was that the M-Cards I had constituted two outlets each due to them being M-Cards instead of S-Cards. After about a month or going back and forth with billing and threatening to cancel I finally had someone fix it and give me credits for the overpayment. I was told that my franchise has the first card included in the price along with the $2.50 credit. The second card is supposed to be $1.50 with another $2.50 credit. I've still had various answers regarding the HD Tech Fee. I'm in the Atlanta market and I've seen people say they don't get charged the HD fee here, but I've heard different from staff several times. 

Two weeks ago, I had some problems with my account and not only was my modem (customer owned SB6141) removed from my account I was told they were going to start charging a rental fee on it. After two hours on the phone with billing they finally got the correct code in the system and got it straightened out. However, my cablecards were removed and had some type of inventory issue. I spoke to a woman in the advanced tech support center in Denver and she said that they had been inventoried as lost AND the Host/Data IDs had been swapped between the cards. It was an all around cluster...

After four days of no cable TV, the cablecard problem was finally fixed and the channels came back on. Tonight, being concerned that there was probably another error on the account, I started a chat with a rep to talk about my billing. I was informed that I was on the Starter TV + Blast pack for $99 when the contract I signed (and which is good through April) said Performance plus Blast for $99. The rep also informed me that I was being billed two cablecard charges for $11.45. He said the first charge looked to be wrong, but the second charge was rock solid. He said I was being charged an additional outlet fee of $9.95 plus a charge of $1.50 for the second card. When I asked what the reasoning was behind this, he said that since it is a "dual card" in the same device they are charging an AO fee plus $1.50 and the frontline employee guidance he has access to reaffirms this. 

When asked why the first charge of $11.45 is wrong and why it shouldn't be a free AO since it is included in my package and then just $1.50 he had no answers. I would think that if they were going that route they would bill me $1.50 on the first outlet and then $11.45 on the second. I know this to be wrong, but thought maybe he could try and justify it somehow with his guidance. 

He seemed like a nice rep. He gave me his employee identifier number and he told me that he was based in the Philippines when I asked. I said I couldn't fault him or his supervisor for being incorrect about the charges, but that I would contact corporate regarding this issue and try to make sure the employee literature and guidance is up to date. 

At this point, what should I do? Can anyone provide me with the proper rate codes for the free first card and the second card at $1.50 only without the HD Tech fee? I've called billing twice and they wanted to back bill me for the last month when I received the credit saying it was incorrect. The other response was that they don't have the ability to change CC pricing and to go to the local office, which is like 35 miles away. 

Any help would be greatly appreciated. I take care of this account for my parents since they are overwhelmed with trying to deal with Comcast's typical bull every month. 

Here is some of the chat:
Yes, that is correct. You need to have a CableCard from Comcast for your Tivo box to work with our service. And we give a
$2.50 credit for every box you have which makes use of our CableCard.
Thomas_ > OK. So I should have two $2.50 credits, correct?
Michael > How many owned Cable boxes do you have?
Thomas_ > I have two Tivo devices, hence the two cablecards.
Michael > Thank you. Let me check the charges for the CableCards. How many CableCards are inserted on each box you have?
Thomas_ > One each.
Michael > Thank you.
Michael > Are those SCards
or MCards?
Thomas_ > Motorola M Cards
Michael > Thank you.
Michael > Kindly stay online while I check on these.
Thomas_ > Sure. Thank you.
Michael > Thank you. By the way, what are make and model of the the cable boxes you own?
Thomas_ > I own two Tivo Roamios. One is a Tivo Roamio Basic and the other is a Tivo Roamio Plus.
Michael > Thank you for the information. Kindly stay online while I review the charges.
Michael > Thank you for patiently waiting.
Michael > I apologize for the long wait and the delay.
Thomas_ > No worries.
Michael > Upon checking, it shows here that you should indeed be getting a $5.00 credit for the two cable boxes you own with Cable
cards.
Michael > Since the second Cable card was just added recently, the second $2.50 credit will be reflected on your next bill.
Michael > But checking the account, it shows here that you are charged two $11.45 extra outlets.
Thomas_ > Well, Comcast is only supposed to charge $9.95 for an additional outlet. Why $11.45? Second, since I have no Comcast
equipment, the first cablecard takes the place of a set top box and is free, plus a $2.50 credit. The second card's prices varies
depending on the market. In my market, the rate for the second card should be $1.50 with a $2.50 credit.
Thomas_ > Cablecard prices are literally all over the map. It's insane. The FCC said that companies are supposed to have uniform
cablecard pricing, since it's a federally mandated service, but every other month my pricing changes.
Michael > You are charged $11.45 for a second outlet because we charge the $9.95 for an additional outlet and $1.50 for a dual card
or MCard.
That totals $11.45.
Thomas_ > That is VERY incorrect. The additional outlet includes a cablecard OR settop
box through Comcast. If I added a comcast
box I would be charged $9.95. You can't charge an additional outlet plus the cablecard fee.
Thomas_ > It should be free 2.50,
then 1.50 minus 2.50. No additional outlet.
Michael > I apologize for that, Thomas. It shows here that for a second customer owned cable box, you will be charged $9.95 for the
additional outlet. If you are using a single card on this device, you will not be charged the $1.50. A dual card or MCard
on a second
device, is a charge of $1.50/mo.
Thomas_ > That's also incorrect. S and M cards are priced the same way. It is a violation of FCC rules to price them differently.
Thomas_ > Use your own settop
box without extra charge. FCC Rule 76.1205(b)(5)(C). Your cable operator may charge you to
lease a CableCARD or tuning adapter, but may not charge you an additional service fee for using your own digitalcableready
television or settop
box. That's on the FCC site. 
Michael > I apologize you feel this way, Thomas. But this is the pricing for a second owned Cable box using two CableCards.
Thomas_ > If you look over my bill, you'll see that until today, I was never billed this way
Thomas_ > It's not that I feel this way, it's that the charges are incorrect.
Michael > I understand. A Tivo is a box used for a cable service. The second tivo cable card was only added recently. On the
previous bills, there is only the main cable card or tivo card.
Thomas_ > And I've always had an M Card. I was never billed extra for the first M Card
Thomas_ > I feel like you are making this up as you go along.
Thomas_ > It's so wrong.
Michael > Let me post here the charge we have for a customer who has two dualcard
settop
boxes:
Michael > Primary Outlet:
Michael > First
CableCARD: $0.00
Michael > Second
CableCARD: $1.50/mo
Michael > Additional Outlet:
Michael > First
CableCARD: $0.00
Michael > Second
CableCARD: $1.50
Michael > Additional
Outlet Fee: $9.95
Michael > Total Credits: $5.00 (One $2.50 credit given for each customer owned device with a CableCARD).
Thomas_ > The first card is an M Card. Shouldn't I be charged an additional $1.50 for an M Card? 
Thomas_ > One card per box should be free in each box.
Michael > I understand. I am currently confirming the MCard
if it is indeed a dualcard.
Thomas_ > There is no such thing as a "dual card" just one card that can either do a single stream of data or a multiple steam of data,
hence the S and M label.
Thomas_ > But, take your time.
Michael > Thank you for patiently waiting.
Michael > My apologies for the long wait.
Michael > The MCards
are considered as dualcards.
That is why there should be a $1.50 charge for the MCard
on your first box
and another $1.50 charge for the MCard
on your second box.


----------



## chiguy50

ThomasMTroxell said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> This is my first post here. I currently have a Roamio and a Roamio Plus, along with three Minis. I'll be adding another Mini to take the place of the base Roamio and I'm going to give that to a family member who only has one TV and wants to get rid of her STB and the HD Tech Fee.
> 
> ./.
> 
> At this point, what should I do? Can anyone provide me with the proper rate codes for the free first card and the second card at $1.50 only without the HD Tech fee? I've called billing twice and they wanted to back bill me for the last month when I received the credit saying it was incorrect. The other response was that they don't have the ability to change CC pricing and to go to the local office, which is like 35 miles away.
> 
> Any help would be greatly appreciated. I take care of this account for my parents since they are overwhelmed with trying to deal with Comcast's typical bull every month.


Properly speaking--if that phrase can be applied to anything relating to Comcast billing practices--the first CableCARD (CC) should be free of charge and you should be billed $9.95 for the "Additional Digital Outlet" serviced by the second CC. (As you have noted, it's irrelevant whether the CC is an S-Card or an M-Card; and the $1.50 only applies to the second CC in the same device.) That's a total of $9.95 for the two CC's less two "Customer Owned Equipment" credits of $2.50 for each TiVo serviced by a CC, for a total of $4.95. As a fellow resident of Atlanta, that's my assessment of the correct charges, but YMMV depending on the exact terms of your individual subscription and, since it's Comcast we're talking about, the phase of the moon.

A good deal of the pricing information you got from the CSR's is incorrect, but that's par for the course with Comcast. I recommend that you keep escalating the issue until it is rectified to your satisfaction (and don't neglect to request consideration in the form of freebies or credits for all the time and aggravation they have put you through). If you get no traction, a good way to cut through the noise is to send a complaint to Comcast's Senior Vice President of Customer Experience, Tom Karinshak (click on the link "Send Tom Feedback" at the bottom of the page I've linked to).

Good luck, and let us know how you fare.


----------



## ThomasMTroxell

I spent 3 hours and 40 minutes on the phone today. I got bounced around between tech support, billing, and cancellations. Last night I was told that I had two charges for $11.45 on my account. Today I was told I had four $11.45 charges on my account plus an additional $1.50 charge for each second card in a Tivo. - $11.45 X 4, $1.50 X 2. I told them my Tivo only takes one card and pretty much every person went "Hmmmmm". 

I quoted FCC rules and even their own Comcast website and was told again and again that these charges are correct for M-Cards. Around the 2.5 hour mark, I spoke to someone in the Philippines and he tried to remove the charges. By doing so, he removed the cards from my account and I lost TV service. I was then transferred to support in India where I spoke to Vivek. He was unable to re-pair my cablecards since they were no longer listed on the account. At this point I was transferred to retentions/cancellations. They said I could cancel ETF free at this point due to the hassle but they would not issue a credit for the cards or to keep me as a customer. I hung up on the reps at this point since I realize I was going nowhere fast. 

I looked up the number to Tom Karinshak's office. I was on hold for several minutes and was assisted by an Executive Account Specialist.

LaShay was able to get to get the cards re-added to my account, re-paired to my Tivos, and she added the cards back at $0.00 for the first card and $1.50 for the second card.
I asked about the $9.95 AO fee for the second card and she said that my market's literature that she can see only says a second cable card is $1.50 and my market's rate sheet is supposed to supersede the national rates. 
We'll see if that's correct on the bill, but I am hopeful. She also told me that I do not have to pay the HD Tech Fee and it will be removed from my account. I got it free for six months and now that I have no Comcast equipment it looks like I'll have it removed for good. I'll update this once I get my bill and see what is going on. She apologized for the poor service and said she would put notes into some system for corporate to review the cablecard rules and guides. No credit for the hassle, but if it's working and sorted out I don't care. I just want it fixed. 

This should not have to happen just to get two cablecards. I can't wait until Title II comes into effect and another carrier can offer me service.


----------



## 1283

ThomasMTroxell said:


> LaShay was able to get to get the cards re-added to my account, re-paired to my Tivos, and she added the cards back at $0.00 for the first card and $1.50 for the second card.
> I asked about the $9.95 AO fee for the second card and she said that my market's literature that she can see only says a second cable card is $1.50 and my market's rate sheet is supposed to supersede the national rates.


That's wrong, but it will work, and it's beneficial for you. $1.50 is supposed to be the second card in the same device. The way she has it set up for you is a single device with 2 cards, so there is no additional outlet fee. If Comcast really wants to audit the account, they can see that the two cards' host IDs are different, but I doubt that's going to happen.


----------



## pdhenry

If you had also received the Customer Owned Equipment discount (FCC mandated, by the way) you'd be paying what I'm paying. $1.50 for the second TiVo makes little sense, especially when they turn around and discount it by $2.50 but there you go.


----------



## ThomasMTroxell

One of the reps I chatted with didn't even know what the FCC was. I have no issue paying a secondary AO fee. I know that's the proper policy. I was just told for my area it'd be $1.50 so I went with that as far as I could. I think my favorite quote of the day is that I received a free trial of the cablecard fee and since it has expired I was moved up to the $11.45 rate. I also had a rep who wanted to issue a card at $2.50 and then a $2.50 credit to equal $0. I just want to know where they get the pricing codes for this. Like it should be really simple in their billing system. Add a cablecard as the first AO and it prices out with a $2.50 credit. A second card is $9.95 with a $2.50 credit, etc. How these reps can come up with a different price with justification for it is amazing to me. 

I'm now on hold with a phone agent. My modem was somehow removed from my account again. I can't leave the walled garden even after it says my services are activated.


----------



## Arcady

My Comcast account currently says I have 5 additional outlets at $9.95 each = $49.75. The next line item is a $49.75 credit. I am not charged anything for CableCARDs. This would almost make sense if I had 5 or 6 cards/boxes, but all I have is two CableCARDs.

I'm not going to call them about it because they will just find some new way to mess it up, and right now my net cost for the two cards is zero.

Of course, they will probably let this stay for a while and then some internal audit will make up a random new plan for my account.


----------



## cwteevee

Comcast switched over to their new billing system here about four months ago and I lost my Customer Owned Equipment Credit of $2.50. Every month since, I've had to contact them to get it applied and be told that the problem would be fixed next month. It never was. Finally heard from Corporate Escalations Dept. and was told that they had failed to account for the credit in the new system.

Until it is fixed, they can't apply the recurring credit to my account. So I got a $30 credit to cover it for the next year & I'll start getting the $2.50 credit when the system is updated.


----------



## morac

They got rid of my customer owned credit of $2.50, but they lowered the additional outlet fee to $7.45 so it's basically the same thing. They were charging me for an extra outlet, I didn't have, but I got them to fix that.


----------



## SoBelle0

jlayer3 said:


> Call this comcast number when you make the switch (1-877-405-2298). Post #9058 has my experience with the switch. In my experience the people at the main comcast number won't know how to do the pairing.
> 
> j


Thank you for reposting this number. My new Roamio just arrived and I was hoping there was a shortcut so I wouldn't have to bounce around amongst all of the people who think I will need a truck roll just to move a card from one machine to a new one.



Robin said:


> No one ever WANTS to call Comcast.


Oh my goodness! So true. Every time I spend so much time getting things taken care of - and ALWAYS have to call back the next month because fixing one thing broke two others... and then again...

I fight them annually to keep my bill low, and it seems to always take three months and three calls to really get it right. 

Obviously, I have decided that it's worth it to keep my bill low. I still get so mad, though.


----------



## morac

SoBelle0 said:


> Thank you for reposting this number. My new Roamio just arrived and I was hoping there was a shortcut so I wouldn't have to bounce around amongst all of the people who think I will need a truck roll just to move a card from one machine to a new one.


You can try that number. Last time I called it though, they got annoyed and told me I should have called the main support number. They paired my card, but told me not to use that number in the future.

I have no idea why since it's supposed to be the cable card support number.


----------



## SoBelle0

What a nightmare. 

Plans got canceled, so rather than deal with this tomorrow I grabbed a glass of wine, set up the TiVo Roamio, and called Comcast at 6:49pm. 

The first rep came on nice and very helpful, but after 10 minutes declared I needed a tech to come to my house. I finally convinced her that it was all working just swell a mere 30 minutes ago in the Premiere, so she transferred me to a second tech, who decided I wasn't paying enough for my cable cards and that was the issue. What? Ridiculous. She did agree to try some more things and then, I guess, called TiVo support where I spoke to Alex, who then called back in to Comcast where we got Ella to finally fix things up. 

It is now 8:43 and I have everything except the premium channels. Ella is a national rep, and the local market has locked them out. The local market is closed, so she can't even call anyone until tomorrow. At that time she'll call me back. Of course, she's Mountain (and works the later bit) and I'm Eastern, so it'll be afternoon before I'll hear from her. She did give her number and an extension, in case I need to reach her. It may not mean much, but does make me feel a bit better. 

Some interesting things I learned from the super helpful, Alex, with TiVo tech support:
1. He does recommend full guided setup before calling to pair the cable card. 
2. If you're having major issues with the cable company, you can call TiVo tech support and they'll get on a 3-way call with your cable co to try and help. This was wonderfully helpful!
3. MoCA is cool!

So - now I'm switching to Bourbon and calling it a night! 

I think Comcast should pay all of us for the time we spend on the phone dealing with them. The local market can lock out the national tech reps. And, she indicates it is in several markets, not just southeast... So, anyone with a cable card issue during evenings is just SOL? How is that supposed to be acceptable? Please someone let me know to whom I can complain about this. 

Cheers!


----------



## Atomic Taco

SoBelle0 said:


> Please someone let me know to whom I can complain about this.


[email protected]


----------



## SoBelle0

Thank you! Think I would send a compliment to that same email?

I want to be sure that I acknowledge Ella as one positive light within the usually horrid Comcast support department. Happy Ending. 

Around 10:30 or so I noticed that the premium channels were working. I called and left Ella a voicemail so she knew her request had been processed and to say thanks. She still called just a bit ago to make sure it was all still working before she closed the ticket. I appreciated that follow-through. She actually took 'ownership' of fixing my problem and saw it to the end. Thanks, Ella!

Now I await the next bill where I'm sure something I did not request has been changed and I'll get to deal with them all over again.


----------



## morac

That email goes to Comcast's executive offices. In the past they had nearly godlike powers in Comcast to fix problems and sending an email to them would guarantee someone at Comcast would call you back within 24 hours.

Those days, along with nearly instantaneous Twitter support are long gone. Sometimes you'll get a response a few days later and sometimes they'll ignore you. Likely because so many people email them what with Comcast's phone support being horrible.

If you want to send a compliment it looks like you can use this form as one of the options is to "recognize an employee".

http://customer.comcast.com/help-and-support/vp-contact-form


----------



## beartrap

pdhenry said:


> The HD technology fee (with Comcast anyway) is a hardware fee to get the HD-capable STB so you shouldn't get charged this as a TiVo owner anyway.


This doesn't appear to be the case anymore, at least in my area. My local pricing information (effective 3/1/2015) shows the "HD Technology Fee" to be $9.95, with a footnote indicating "Must subscribe to HD Technology Fee to receive HD programming." So it's tied to the programming, and not the equipment. I was told by Comcast that even with a TiVo as my only piece of equipment, I would need to pay this fee to get HD programming.


----------



## morac

beartrap said:


> This doesn't appear to be the case anymore, at least in my area. My local pricing information (effective 3/1/2015) shows the "HD Technology Fee" to be $9.95, with a footnote indicating "Must subscribe to HD Technology Fee to receive HD programming." So it's tied to the programming, and not the equipment. I was told by Comcast that even with a TiVo as my only piece of equipment, I would need to pay this fee to get HD programming.


That's what I was told and paid it for years before I found a phone agent willing to remove it from my account. I still have HD channels.


----------



## Arcady

I had the HD fee removed over a year ago and my TiVos still receive the same HD channels.


----------



## bicker

I got a $130 give back from Macy's for how long it is taking to receive furniture I purchased from them, even though it is still within the very long time period range they typical quote. There are a lot of things that can be done to address individual cases of customer expressed dissatisfaction - once or twice. Eventually, the customer recovery because high enough that no more is offered. I just pulled the trigger on the extra outlet fee they were charging me here. Let's see how long until it comes back.


----------



## Hamstring

I moved my cable card from a tivihd to a roamio and had no issues. A minor miracle. The tech that showed up to turn on my cable had no idea what a Tivo was, however.


----------



## jakerock

Needed to swap my cablecard from an older Series 3 to a replacement Premiere. At first it worked (until it figured out that it had been moved). The first rep knew immediately what I needed...and transferred me to TiVo. Doh. So after that wait the TiVo rep transferred me to the correct Comcast dept and that rep tried to help but failed. She said she'd have to send it to engineering BUT that once they had it things should be fine and she'd call me back. No call back (didn't expect it, they never do) but the card started working. Sweet!


----------



## SCSIRAID

jakerock said:


> Needed to swap my cablecard from an older Series 3 to a replacement Premiere. At first it worked (until it figured out that it had been moved). The first rep knew immediately what I needed...and transferred me to TiVo. Doh. So after that wait the TiVo rep transferred me to the correct Comcast dept and that rep tried to help but failed. She said she'd have to send it to engineering BUT that once they had it things should be fine and she'd call me back. No call back (didn't expect it, they never do) but the card started working. Sweet!


Similar thing happened to me when my cablecard lost authorization a few months ago... Comcast helpless desk transferred me to Tivo. At least TiVo was able to transfer me back to intelligent life in Comcast support which fixed my problem immediately.


----------



## bobdec01

Hamstring, after you moved the CC from the HD to a Roamio do you get Comcast On-Demand w/o having to pair the card. I assume On-Demand is avail in your location by now.. I did what you did (HD to Roamio) and required pairing to get On-Demand, and will have to do it again after recently adding a 3TB drive caused it to go away.


----------



## talkingtiki

Does anyone have the X1 system and a TiVo roamio with cable card working in the same house? Comcast chatting rep says the 2 systems are not compatible.


----------



## bobdec01

In attached url post #15 addresses this, and posts #16 and 17 say it is working. Maybe you could PM the working posters and verify. http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=505798


----------



## bicker

I had it working for a while but found the X1 useless so returned it.


----------



## Pokemon_Dad

Aaaand here we go again. Moving to a new house. The Comcast CSR told me the old underground cable would likely be replaced. She read my order back to me, including a CableCard for a new TiVo Roamio Pro. When the installer showed up - after his arrival window time - he told me he was not authorized to run an underground cable, he had no CableCard and no record of my CableCard order, and could not do an installation. #Fail.


----------



## interestingstuff

Greetings, 

Our setup is this: 

1 HD TV with 1 X1 box (free - probably due to some sort of advanced triple play package). 
1 DTA (digital transfer adapter on SD TV..) (we used to have 2 but we turned it in due to not using that tv..) 

I just got a HD Tivo (unfortunately without a subscription currently.  ) and was thinking about adding it to the account in place of the DTA (yes, doesn't make sense.. an HD tivo on a SD TV..) 

Has anybody successfully replaced a DTA with cablecards? What sort of fees are you paying comcast? I did some reading already but it seems like there is no clear answer on such a situation. 

Thanks.


----------



## pdhenry

You'd save more money by replacing the X1 DVR...  Replacing the "free" hardware with a TiVo would still net you a discount.

I don't know what your current bill shows as the fee for the outlet with the DTA. It's either a couple of dollars total (Comcast's DTA rental fee) or around $12 (but I think that's high). 

With a TiVo in the second outlet you'd be charged the fee for a SD converter box (a fancier box than the DTA) less a discount for using mostly your own equipment in place of Comcast's box. In total I think it will be around $5 more than you're paying now.

But it's hard to tell. I have a Premiere at my main TV plus a TiVo HD and an S2 in the bedroom upstairs. Comcast charges me for the DTA and gives me discounts for the CableCards in both TiVos but neglects to charge a second outlet fee which to my understanding should be there (it shouldn't cost less for two TVs than for one).


----------



## interestingstuff

pdhenry said:


> You'd save more money by replacing the X1 DVR...  Replacing the "free" hardware with a TiVo would still net you a discount.


Thanks for the response!

We actually just got the X1 and (this is actually at my mom's house.. I don't personally subscribe to cable at mine).. my mom likes it a lot (largely because it's "more like tivo" than their old DVR, but also because it solved a HUGE audio problem we were having for a few years that nobody could solve.) So we're not looking to replace it. They're also not directly charging us for it, so..

I think we pay about $2.99 for the DTA.

The next question I guess, if they want to charge us for the cable cards.. (I've heard/read conflicting stories as to whether they are free or they are charged for) is CAN we bring our own cable cards too? I see you can easily and cheaply buy them on ebay, etc. We just replaced the rented cable modem with one I acquired.


----------



## morac

Comcast removed my "customer owned credit" for my primary outlet, which just shows "Double Play". It's still included on the secondary outlets because it's "built-in" to the outlet fee (customer owned device additional outlet).

I called and asked why the credit was removed from my primary outlet and, after being put on hold for quite a while so the guy could ask his higher ups, I was told the credit was promotional and had expired. That doesn't sound right to me.

Shouldn't the customer owned credit also apply to the first outlet since the "Double Play" includes a converter box?


----------



## lpwcomp

morac said:


> Comcast removed my "customer owned credit" for my primary outlet, which just shows "Double Play". It's still included on the secondary outlets because it's "built-in" to the outlet fee (customer owned device additional outlet).
> 
> I called and asked why the credit was removed from my primary outlet and, after being put on hold for quite a while so the guy could ask his higher ups, I was told the credit was promotional and had expired. That doesn't sound right to me.
> 
> Shouldn't the customer owned credit also apply to the first outlet since the "Double Play" includes a converter box?


The customer owned equipment credit is most definitely not "promotional"', it is an FCC requirement and, AFAIK,is still in force.


----------



## morac

lpwcomp said:


> The customer owned equipment credit is most definitely not "promotional"', it is an FCC requirement and, AFAIK,is still in force.


Does it apply to the primary outlet as well as secondary? Comcast makes it impossible to tell since the bill doesn't list cable box fees which is what the credit would apply against.

I don't want to push too hard as I was told that I should be being "charged" for additional cable cards, which I'm certain is wrong, but I don't want them to start doing so to try to save $30 a year.


----------



## lpwcomp

morac said:


> Does it apply to the primary outlet as well as secondary? Comcast makes it impossible to tell since the bill doesn't list cable box fees which is what the credit would apply against.


Yes, it is supposed to apply to all outlets where you are using your own equipment in lieu of theirs, including the primary.



morac said:


> I don't want to push too hard as I was told that I should be being "charged" for additional cable cards, which I'm certain is wrong, but I don't want them to start doing so to try to save $30 a year.


Unless you have a Series 3 with 2 cards in the same device, the technical term for that claim is lie.


----------



## pdhenry

If you had multiple set-top boxes the first one would be included in the regular subscription fee (I think this applies to an SD STB; an HD box has an up charge) and there would be a "additional outlet" fee (maybe $10) for each additional STB. This makes sense (to me) because you're renting physical hardware from Comcast.

When you replace one or more STBs with a TiVo that uses a CableCard the same fee structure applies. But since you're renting just the CableCard you get a Customer Owned Equipment discount off the STB rental fee.

This is the easiest way for me to get my head around the fees for TiVos.


----------



## morac

When I asked who removed the credit, I was told it was done automatically. Why would their system do that? I'll try calling again to get it added back on, but I have a feeling I may not have much luck. 

It took me years to get the HD technology fee removed from my bill despite it not supposed to be on it because I could never find someone willing to take it off. In the end I got it removed because of another billing glitch where 2 HD converters were accidentally added to my account. When I called to get them removed, I had the HD fee removed at the same time. 

I'm convinced false billing is how Comcast makes most of their money.


----------



## unitron

morac said:


> When I asked who removed the credit, I was told it was done automatically. Why would their system do that?...
> 
> I'm convinced false billing is how Comcast makes most of their money.


I think you answered your own question.

What percentage of their customers do you think just go ahead and pay whatever the bill is, or have some automatic withdrawal or credit charge thing set up, without closely scrutinizing it the way you do?

I'm betting it's enough to make those shenanigans profitable even after CS burns man hours arguing with people like me and you.


----------



## chrishicks

morac said:


> When I asked who removed the credit, I was told it was done automatically. Why would their system do that? I'll try calling again to get it added back on, but I have a feeling I may not have much luck.
> 
> It took me years to get the HD technology fee removed from my bill despite it not supposed to be on it because I could never find someone willing to take it off. In the end I got it removed because of another billing glitch where 2 HD converters were accidentally added to my account. When I called to get them removed, I had the HD fee removed at the same time.
> 
> I'm convinced false billing is how Comcast makes most of their money.


I have the problem with Comcast never removing old boxes from my account completely. Through the years I always kept a basic cable box in my bedroom. Well after a few years they would just die so I would exchange them. A few months later I'd notice my bill would jump up so I would call about it. "Well, we can't give you free service on the 5 cable boxes you currently have plus the 6 other outlets. We need to charge you for what you have".

Now my house doesn't even have 11 rooms yet according to them I have 11 outlets. In actuality I have/had 3 S3's with 2 CCs each(they count this as 6 separate outlets), the basic box(1) and then another Comcast box(1) in the same room as the S3's for On Demand. Then they count the returned ones(3) that are no longer here. I would go through the hassle of having everything in my house removed and re-added from scratch by giving them the various numbers on the 2 boxes I use from them. They get the old ones removed and I get my bill adjusted. I could never get them to budge on the 6 outlets thing for the S3's.

2 months later my bill is back up again and when I check my account all the boxes are all back again. I end up spending a few hours on the phone with Comcast every other month because of this because I refuse to pay them $50.00+/month for stuff I don't even have. I just wish I could find someone who would actually get the old stuff off my account and actually keep it off but so far that hasn't happened.

I'm actually dreading when I have to start dealing with the whole "you never returned the cable cards" a month after I return them all(putting in a Roamio Pro to replace all the S3s) when my receipt somehow turns up nonexistent in their system just like it did for the returned cable boxes as they keep implying.


----------



## HerronScott

chrishicks said:


> In actuality I have/had 3 S3's with 2 CCs each(they count this as 6 separate outlets), the basic box(1) and then another Comcast box(1) in the same room as the S3's for On Demand. Then they count the returned ones(3) that are no longer here. I would go through the hassle of having everything in my house removed and re-added from scratch by giving them the various numbers on the 2 boxes I use from them. They get the old ones removed and I get my bill adjusted. I could never get them to budge on the 6 outlets thing for the S3's.


The rate chart for our Comcast franchise has a specific option for second CableCard in same device which is currently just an additional CableCard charge of $1.00 (Obviously this was to cover the original S3 TiVo). They should be configuring the S3 CableCards using that option in their system assuming your rate chart also shows this which should prevent the additional outlet charge for each CableCard.

Scott


----------



## pdhenry

chrishicks said:


> In actuality I have/had 3 S3's with 2 CCs each(they count this as 6 separate outlets), the basic box(1) and then another Comcast box(1) in the same room as the S3's for On Demand.


I thought Comcast had a way to bill for a second card in a box that was on the order of $1-2. Two cards in a box is two cards in one outlet, not two outlets.


----------



## morac

This is why I don't like dealing with Comcast. I'm chatting an agent asking to have them reinstated the "customer owned credit" because I'm using cableCARDs instead of a cable box. I even pasted the FCC regulation into the chat (first paragraph at https://www.fcc.gov/guides/cablecard-know-your-rights).

The agent responded that "I understand that your owned modem has been removed form your account am I correct?"  

Their chat agents fail at reading comprehension. That or they fail the Turing test.

I'm currently trying to explain to them why I should be getting the credit. I have a feeling the chat agent isn't really paying attention, probably because he's chatting with multiple people at once. If this fails I can try the phone agent again.

I tried tweeting @comcastcares, but never got a response.


----------



## morac

This is what I'm dealing with here. The chat agent kept focusing on the $7.45 outlet fee I was paying despite me explaining that that is not the outlet I'm having an issue with. The person was incapable of understanding that the issue is with the primary outlet.

I did get a $10 credit out of it, which will give me 4 months to keep trying, but dealing with them is frustrating.



Spoiler



Marchie > Hello MICHAEL_, Thank you for contacting Comcast Live Chat Support. My name is Marchie. Please give me one moment to review your information.
MICHAEL_ > My Issue: "Customer-owned Equipment" incorrectly removed from my account - I have no cable boxes and 2 cable cards. I was getting a "Customer-owned Equipment" credit for the primary outlet, but am no longer. 2nd out still has credit.
Marchie > My pleasure to have you on this chat! Please allow me to assist you with your concern for today.Hope you're doing fine.
MICHAEL_ > I am.
Marchie > Hi Michael!
MICHAEL_ > Hello
MICHAEL_ > I'm trying to get the "customer-owned equipment" credit reinstated on my primary outlet. I'm not sure why it was removed since I don't have any cable boxes and according to the FCC:
MICHAEL_ > "Pay only for equipment you have. Your operator must give you a discount on any packages that include the price of a set-top box if you choose to use your own CableCARD-enabled device. FCC Rule 76.1205(b)(5)."
Marchie > I understand that your owned modem has been removed in the account am I correct?
MICHAEL_ > no. Not the modem.
MICHAEL_ > The credit I was receiving for cableCARDs was removed.
MICHAEL_ > It's a billing issue.
Marchie > Thanks for the info.
Marchie > Oh, I would want to understand what I'm paying for as well,
Marchie > Please give me 3 minutes as I acces the account.
MICHAEL_ > ok
Marchie > Thank you for patiently waiting.
Marchie > Upon checking,I can see here that you are not paying for your Cable Card (primary) and you are only paying for Digital AO of your Cable Card for $7.45
MICHAEL_ > That's correct. The "Preferred Double Play" includes the pirmary outlet fee, which "Includes Digital Preferred With Digital Converter, Access To On Demand Programming And Performance Internet"
MICHAEL_ > Since the primary outlet includes a "Digitial Converter" and I do not have one (using CableCard), I should be getting a Customer-owned Video Equipment credit on the primary outlet. I was getting that prior to the May 7th bill.
MICHAEL_ > The secondary outlet already has the credit built into the outlet fee.
MICHAEL_ > So my issue is only with the credit being removed on the primary outlet.
MICHAEL_ > This is the FCC regulation on cableCARDS:
MICHAEL_ > Pay only for equipment you have. Your operator must give you a discount on any packages that include the price of a set-top box if you choose to use your own CableCARD-enabled device. FCC Rule 76.1205(b)(5).
MICHAEL_ > Since I have 2 cableCARDS and am not renting any cable boxes, I should get the credit for both outlets. The secondary is bullt-in as I stated ($7.45 is correct). The primary outlet has a cable box fee included though, so I should get the credit for that.
MICHAEL_ > Are you still there?
Marchie > Yes
Marchie > Thanks for the info.
MICHAEL_ > Basically I"m trying to get the credit I had on the April 7th bill and earlier reinstated.
Marchie > I am currently checking on it
MICHAEL_ > ok
Marchie > Thank you for patiently waiting.
Marchie > Upon checking,I can see here that for the Digital AO cable card you are renting it with Comcast for $7.45
MICHAEL_ > Yes, that's my second outlet (second cableCARD). I don't have a problem with that one.
MICHAEL_ > Like I said my issue is with the primary outlet.
MICHAEL_ > Preferred Double Play 05/15 - 06/14 141.85 Includes Digital Preferred With Digital Converter, Access To On Demand Programming And Performance Internet
Marchie > You are only paying for your second outlet of $7.45
MICHAEL_ > Why do you keep bringing up the second outlet?
MICHAEL_ > I already told you I don't have an issue with that.
Marchie > I can see here that there is no charge for your primary outlet
MICHAEL_ > Let me try to explain this again. When a customer rents a cable box there is a rental fee included. If the customer has a cableCARD (like I do), the cable box rental fee is supposed to be returned as a credit.
MICHAEL_ > Currently only my secondary outlet has the credit since I'm paying $7.45 instead of $9.95.
MICHAEL_ > The primary outlet used to have a $2.50 credit on it, but that was removed in May.
Marchie > Yes, you are only paying for your second outlet of $7.45
Marchie > As of today I can go ahead and credit your account for $10.00
Marchie > Please allow me 2 minutes
MICHAEL_ > Ok I guess I'll just file a complaint with the FCC for violating their rules then.
Marchie > I understand where you coming from,I am now processing the credit'
Marchie > Thank you for patiently waiting.
Marchie > I have successfully credited your account for $10.00. Rest assured that the credit is already reflecting in your account and noted in the account for future reference.
Marchie > Anything else for today?
MICHAEL_ > no.
Marchie > Have a great day Michael!
Marchie > Ciao, have a great day and thanks for being a such a kind and patient customer!


----------



## pdhenry

You need to be making your problem clear in simpler terms. "I used to be receiving a discount because I have a cable card connected to my own equipment instead of a set-top box. This discount has been removed. The discount is required per FCC regulations:


> so I'd like the discount to be reinstated."
> 
> The script reader got confused when she read "Customer owned equipment has been removed" and couldn't continue from there.


----------



## morac

I repeated that numerous times during the chat. The person just had blinders on and couldn't get past what he thought was the problem.

Edit: I'm trying the phone again. It took about 5 minutes before the person finally figured out what I was asking for. At least I hope she figured it out. She told me the credit no longer applied on my May bill and I told her that's why I was calling. She then put me on hold.

What's annoying is that Comcast plainly states their own policy about this on their web site, but none of the service reps apparently know anything about it.
http://www.xfinity.com/equipmentpolicy

If this doesn't work, I guess I'll try [email protected]. If that doesn't work, since I'm currently in Philly, maybe I'll go make a fuss in the lobby of the Comcast Center.


----------



## lpwcomp

I am currently fighting a somewhat related battle with Comcast. Two months ago I returned one of my CableCARDs. My next bill still had the ADO fee for it although the credit had been removed. I called and was told that it would be corrected. This month, not only did I have a past due amount, the ADO fee was still there. Called again and they issued a credit but I feel certain that I will have to call again next month.

Cable companies and phone companies set up their accounting and customer "service" departments to get people frustrated and give up and just pay the bill.


----------



## morac

From talking to the current phone rep I'm beginning to think that they don't have the ability to add re-occurring credits on the account. They can do one time credits, since I've had that done, but when I asked her to add the $2.50 credit back on my bill her voice sounded like I asked her to stop the rotation of the Earth or something.

Edit:

She confirmed that she can't add a "permanent discount" to an account. She said that it looks like the credit came back for June, but I have no way of verifying that because my June bill doesn't come out till the end of the month. I'm not even sure how she could check that since my billing timeframe goes from the 15th to the 15th and the bill dates are already the 7th, which is 6 days from now (despite the bills not showing up till the end of the month). Anyway she to check the bill for next month.


----------



## kupe

Hey gang-

We're about to retire our Tivo HD for a Tivo Roamio. I know our Comcast M-card has to be re-paired for the new device. Is their any way to do this online without spending a day on the phone with Comcast? Or at least a direct line to the correct department (we're in Atlanta if it makes any difference.)

Thanks gang!

Kupe


----------



## kupe

Hey gang-

We're about to retire our Tivo HD for a Tivo Roamio. I know our Comcast M-card has to be re-paired for the new device. Is their any way to do this online without spending a day on the phone with Comcast? Or at least a direct line to the correct department (we're in Atlanta if it makes any difference.)

Thanks gang!

Kupe


----------



## lpwcomp

kupe said:


> Hey gang-
> 
> We're about to retire our Tivo HD for a Tivo Roamio. I know our Comcast M-card has to be re-paired for the new device. Is their any way to do this online without spending a day on the phone with Comcast? Or at least a direct line to the correct department (we're in Atlanta if it makes any difference.)
> 
> Thanks gang!
> 
> Kupe


Sadly, no. It's even more annoying than you think because first you have to get it _*un*_paired from the THD.


----------



## kupe

lpwcomp said:


> Sadly, no. It's even more annoying than you think because first you have to get it _*un*_paired from the THD.


Uggggh. That's what I was afraid of.

I might even consider making a visit to the physical Comcast store in Buckhead. Can they do it there? Do I need to bring the card? The Tivos?

Thanks!

Kupe


----------



## SoBelle0

I'm in Atlanta (well, Decatur) and was able to do it all over the phone. They didn't make it easy, or even logical, but in the end it worked out. I'm not sure that a store can do any pairing. They seem to have a hard enough time swapping equipment and updating a spreadsheet, in my previous experience.

I'd say start with a call to TiVo support. Right off! 
I used a special secret Comcast cable-card-pairing number posted earlier in this thread - and had several issues with them - then ended up with TiVo support who calls in to Comcast (on probably the same secret number) and apparently talks a special language that gets things going. 

Good luck to you! Nothing is ever going to be sunshine and rainbows when you have to contact Comcast.


----------



## lpwcomp

kupe said:


> Uggggh. That's what I was afraid of.
> 
> I might even consider making a visit to the physical Comcast store in Buckhead. Can they do it there? Do I need to bring the card? The Tivos?
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Kupe


You could turn in the current card and pick up a new one but then you run the risk of them not removing the current card from your account and having to fight them every month about the ADO fee.


----------



## dswallow

kupe said:


> Hey gang-
> 
> We're about to retire our Tivo HD for a Tivo Roamio. I know our Comcast M-card has to be re-paired for the new device. Is their any way to do this online without spending a day on the phone with Comcast? Or at least a direct line to the correct department (we're in Atlanta if it makes any difference.)
> 
> Thanks gang!
> 
> Kupe


I've previously always just involved the ComcastCares team directly. But the last two times -- moving CableCARDs from older TiVo's to new ones, I simply called the normal line (1-800-COMCAST) after settign up the new receiver and inserting the CableCARD and told them I had moved a CableCARD to a new TiVo receiver and needed it re-paired/authorized for it and provided the info. Both times went rather quickly and flawlessly.


----------



## drhankz

kupe said:


> Hey gang-
> 
> We're about to retire our Tivo HD for a Tivo Roamio. I know our Comcast M-card has to be re-paired for the new device. Is their any way to do this online without spending a day on the phone with Comcast? Or at least a direct line to the correct department (we're in Atlanta if it makes any difference.)
> 
> Thanks gang!
> 
> Kupe


*THE DIRECT LINE IS BELOW:*

Comcast Cable Card Activation Number
*877-405-2298*


----------



## morac

lpwcomp said:


> Sadly, no. It's even more annoying than you think because first you have to get it _*un*_paired from the THD.


I've never had to unpair a card. Whenever I change devices, which I've done several times, I just give them the new numbers and things work fine (assuming they enter the numbers on the card with the matching serial number).

I don't even think there is such a thing as "unpairing" a CableCARD. Once the numbers have been changed by entering new ones, it's automatically unpaired from the old device because there's no way to be paired to multiple devices at once.

Even billing isn't really an issue as Comcast only cares how many cableCARDs are billed on your account, not what devices they are connected to.


----------



## lpwcomp

morac said:


> I've never had to unpair a card. Whenever I change devices, which I've done several times, I just give them the new numbers and things work fine (assuming they enter the numbers on the card with the matching serial number).
> 
> I don't even think there is such a thing as "unpairing" a CableCARD. Once the numbers have been changed by entering new ones, it's automatically unpaired from the old device because there's no way to be paired to multiple devices at once.
> 
> Even billing isn't really an issue as Comcast only cares how many cableCARDs are billed on your account, not what devices they are connected to.


I assure you that the last time I moved a CableCARD from a Premiere to a Roamio, it had to be un-paired from the Premiere before iit could be successfully paired to the Roamio.

Now maybe there's a way for the CSR to simply replace the existing paring with the new, but the CSR with whom I was dealing lacked the authority, but she could not pair it to the new TiVo while it was still paired to the old one.


----------



## bobdec01

kupe, somehow a royal PITA here in Atlanta. Moved card to Roamio from an HD, paring number stated they could not un-pair the card from the HD due to "Marketing Restrictions". Apparently the system flagged our Atlanta area and for some reason they wanted to send a tech on their dime with a new card. To me it seemed someone up above was concerned about moving cards between different units. Was called back 2 hours later by the pairing people and they paired the card.

As a sidebar if you don't have any premium stations and don't care about On-Demand everything else will work w/o the pairing. I tried On-Demand after the pairing and IMO it was disappointing. Quality was marginal, and could only stream to one TV at a time (Roamio or Mini). On the free playbacks of standard shows they block fast forward and you have to put up with the commercials. (ALSO saw you other post, yes I got the letter they are going MPEG-4 on HD stations, and my trusty Series 3 HD with lifetime will now be a doorstop.)


----------



## a68oliver

I recently moved a cablecard from a defective Roamio to a replacement box. The pairing initially went quickly until I discovered that I no longer had HBO. I had to call them back to get to an appropriate tech who was able to fix the problem.


----------



## lpwcomp

bobdec01 said:


> (ALSO saw you other post, yes I got the letter they are going MPEG-4 on HD stations, and my trusty Series 3 HD with lifetime will now be a doorstop.)


Your Series 3 wlll still work for SD cable (not much use, but not a doorstop). More importantly it will work for OTA HD.


----------



## bicker

And as what is effectively a media extender.


----------



## bicker

bicker said:


> And as what is effectively a media extender.


While I'm mentioning it - is there any software out there that we can run within which we can program automatic download of certain series from a Roamio Plus into a S3?


----------



## pdhenry

I can think of a partial solution - TiVo Desktop will automatically transfer shows to a PC for archiving but I don't know of a similar function in the TiVo.


----------



## lpwcomp

bicker said:


> While I'm mentioning it - is there any software out there that we can run within which we can program automatic download of certain series from a Roamio Plus into a S3?





pdhenry said:


> I can think of a partial solution - TiVo Desktop will automatically transfer shows to a PC for archiving but I don't know of a similar function in the TiVo.


You could use kmttg to transfer them to the PC from the TiVo and auto push them to the S3 but you'd have to install pyTivo (and Python) if not already in place. Plus you'd end up with recordings on the S3 that could only be played on the S3 as they will be copy protected.


----------



## Pokemon_Dad

Pokemon_Dad said:


> Aaaand here we go again. Moving to a new house. The Comcast CSR told me the old underground cable would likely be replaced. She read my order back to me, including a CableCard for a new TiVo Roamio Pro. When the installer showed up - after his arrival window time - he told me he was not authorized to run an underground cable, he had no CableCard and no record of my CableCard order, and could not do an installation. #Fail.


Update: Well, two more installers failed to bring CableCards, and one of them also had no idea where to pull in and ground the new cable so I had to crawl in there and help him...among many other problems _like some CSR in the Philippines turning off the modem in the old house too soon, while I was on the phone with him trying to sort out the installation problems in the new house._ They then made me wait for another installer to come and put the CableCard in, even though I could have easily done that myself.

I did eventually get all installation charges waived by Comcast Corporate, and paid only $42 for the first month, but at this point they ought to be paying me. I swear every time we move I spend more time with Comcast than the movers and all the other contractors combined. And that's not even including all the problems with the online account login and billing setup problems that happen every time too. Comcast.


----------



## chrishicks

So if I wanted to try to get my bill down a bit while keeping the 2 working S3's I still have alongside my new Roamio how would I go about having them adjust this:










Now what this includes is the 6 cable cards mentioned in my previous post above, a single Comcast DVR and a plain old cable box. I just ordered a Mini so I can dump the plain cable box. I could return the DVR box but I'm considering moving that to another location if I can get my bill pricing adjusted lower until I can get another Roamio in a few months.

But as you can see, I'm currently paying $15.00/month for cable cards per S3 which can't be right I'm assuming. Does anyone have any suggestions on how to approach them for the pricing?


----------



## HerronScott

chrishicks said:


> So if I wanted to try to get my bill down a bit while keeping the 2 working S3's I still have alongside my new Roamio how would I go about having them adjust this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now what this includes is the 6 cable cards mentioned in my previous post above, a single Comcast DVR and a plain old cable box. I just ordered a Mini so I can dump the plain cable box. I could return the DVR box but I'm considering moving that to another location if I can get my bill pricing adjusted lower until I can get another Roamio in a few months.
> 
> But as you can see, I'm currently paying $15.00/month for cable cards per S3 which can't be right I'm assuming. Does anyone have any suggestions on how to approach them for the pricing?


So you have 2 S3's with dual CableCards and a Roamio now plus a Comcast DVR and 1 STB? That should only need 4 additional outlets and 5 CableCards. Your rate chart should have a line item under Video Equipment for CableCard (second card in same device) which for our franchise is $1.00. You need to get them to change 7 additional outlets to 4 and then add 2 line items for the CableCard (second card in same device) which should reduce your bill by $29.85 - $2.00. You'll also lose 1 of the $2.50 customer-owner equipment credits as well so I think your bill should drop overall by $25.35 (I'm assuming you still have an extra CableCard that needs to be turned in?).

Even better would be dropping the Comcast STB and the Comcast DVR which at least in our franchise would drop the bill another $49.85 (Dropping 2 more additional digital outlet charges, the HD DVR charge and the HD technology fee).

Scott


----------



## chrishicks

Thank you for the reply. You are correct. I still have 6 cable cards in the house with one not currently being used, plus 1 Comcast DVR and 1 Comcast STB. I haven't returned the extra cable card because it's an M-card that I know works. All my other S3 boxes have S-cards installed so those will be useless in a new Tivo which is why I'm going to hold on to my extra M-card as it took quite a while to get the 2 I have(many, many non working ones in the pool with Comcast). Now as soon as I get my Mini up and running I'm returning the STB as that's what the Mini is replacing. That will be in the next few days.

I'm going to add another Roamio at some point(hopefully by the fall TV season) so I can completely retire all S3's but if I could manage to get the pricing on them down right now I wouldn't mind carrying them as additional boxes for the time being.

I thought about relocating the Comcast DVR to my computer room but if I can drop the price by anything around the amount you state I can easily skip that idea and just use an S3 there instead and deal with the cable card costs as that would have to be lower for a temp solution.

What usually happens is that I call Comcast, explain that I don't have the amount of outlets they are billing me for(even explaining that I don't even have the amount of rooms to support that many outlets - especially when they said I had 11 outlets) and even point out that I have the Tivo S3 which requires 2 cable cards in each and after 30-45 minutes of this they say they understand and then adjust the bill which in the past has been by say $35.00-$45.00. Then about 6-8 weeks later I get a letter in the mail which includes the following:



> During a recent review of your account we found that you are not being charged for one or more of the following: Additional outlets, DTA equipment, or the HD tech service that you are using with the services to which you currently subscribe. Effective with your next bill, you will be billed $57.20(my most recent jump) for these services plus taxes and fees.


In the end I am planning on getting myself one more Roamio so I can remove everything Comcast supplied other than the 2 cable cards. Once I am running everything with only 2 cards they should have no way of padding my bill out for extra money(I hope) but I just can't add that second Roamio just yet so getting my bill to the amount of what I should actually be paying would help on getting that extra Roamio quicker.


----------



## pdhenry

The DVR box is the cause for the $10 + $9.95 charges. If you return it and don't replace it you'll drop one of the AO fees as well.


----------



## morac

pdhenry said:


> The DVR box is the cause for the $10 + $9.95 charges. If you return it and don't replace it you'll drop one of the AO fees as well.


Note that you may not be able to get Comcast to drop the $9.95 HD Technology fee as they claim it is needed to receive HD channels (even with CableCards). You may be willing to get a support agent willing to drop it, but it took me years to find one and he only did it after Comcast screwed up my billing.


----------



## lpwcomp

morac said:


> Note that you may not be able to get Comcast to drop the $9.95 HD Technology fee as they claim it is needed to receive HD channels (even with CableCards). You may be willing to get a support agent willing to drop it, but it took me years to find one and he only did it after Comcast screwed up my billing.


Just tell them you are wiling to take the risk.


----------



## bicker

morac said:


> You may be willing to get a support agent willing to drop it, but it took me years to find one and he only did it after Comcast screwed up my billing.


And it seems to me that routine, automated auditing of the billing system regularly catches the cases where support agents have made such manual changes, and restores whatever "missing" fee it finds, complete with notification of the "error". I had that recently happen with the AO fee:


----------



## Turtleboy

drhankz said:


> *THE DIRECT LINE IS BELOW:*
> 
> Comcast Cable Card Activation Number
> *877-405-2298*


Thank you!


----------



## morac

So here's something odd. 

I contacted Comcast via Twitter to get my cableCard credit restored. I didn't hear anything back, so I called Comcast again and was told support agents can't add reoccurring credits to an account, but the person said he saw the credit was on my June bill. Sure enough when I got my June bill, the credit was back, so I assumed things were fixed. 

Today I got a response from Comcast on Twitter telling me that he couldn't add the cableCard credit to my account and instead he was giving me HBO free for 2 years. That makes me wonder if the cableCard credit will be gone again next month. 

Granted free HBO ($15) is better than the cableCard credit ($2.50), but I was probably going to cancel HBO since I rarely watch it and if the cableCard credit is removed again, that would be a FCC violation.


----------



## bicker

morac said:


> That makes me wonder if the cableCard credit will be gone again next month.


Just remember... I called it in advance!


----------



## morac

bicker said:


> Just remember... I called it in advance!


Except that this is a credit that should be there. It's not like having the additional outlet fee removed and having it get automatically back added.

I guess we'll see. If the credit was added by one of the agents as a one time credit, then it will go away, but if it got added back as it's supposed to then it should stick.

What boggles my mind is that the Twitter team was not only incapable of restoring it, he apparently couldn't see the credit from June. They sent me a "service change" email with an estimated bill that didn't contain the credit, but many times those aren't accurate. I guess I'll need to wait till July. If the credit is gone, I don't see what recourse I have. I guess I could complain to my franchise, but since those have been statewide for years, I'm not sure that will help much.


----------



## pdhenry

morac said:


> If the credit is gone, I don't see what recourse I have. I guess I could complain to my franchise, but since those have been statewide for years, I'm not sure that will help much.


https://consumercomplaints.fcc.gov/hc/en-us

Also this:
http://www.xfinity.com/equipmentpolicy/



> *Customer Owned Equipment Policy*
> 
> Comcast provides a credit to customers who have an activated CableCARD installed in a customer-owned device (e.g., TiVo or CableCARD-equipped television) or customers that own a qualifying converter (See Customer Owned Equipment Policy) if the customer subscribes to a Comcast video service that includes equipment as a part of the service. Customers who qualify will receive a monthly credit of $2.50 for each qualifying activated CableCard device or converter.
> 
> View CableCARD FAQs
> 
> Read the full Customer Owned Equipment Policy.


----------



## bicker

Given how consistently the credit isn't granted and vanishes when it is, it seems to me that the statement on the website may not reflect actual policy. We can either accept that or make complaints about the inaccuracy of the website through official channels, if we have to time and inclination to do so.

In the end, consumers always have had, and continue to have, one main means of expressing dissatisfaction: Live without the service. If we don't cancel service and live without, then we're communicating to service providers clearly that they're doing the correct thing. The company rightfully will interpret money coming in as assent.


----------



## chiguy50

morac said:


> So here's something odd.
> 
> I contacted Comcast via Twitter to get my cableCard credit restored. I didn't hear anything back, so I called Comcast again and was told support agents can't add reoccurring credits to an account, but the person said he saw the credit was on my June bill. Sure enough when I got my June bill, the credit was back, so I assumed things were fixed.
> 
> *Today I got a response from Comcast on Twitter telling me that he couldn't add the cableCard credit to my account and instead he was giving me HBO free for 2 years.* That makes me wonder if the cableCard credit will be gone again next month.
> 
> Granted free HBO ($15) is better than the cableCard credit ($2.50), but I was probably going to cancel HBO since I rarely watch it and if the cableCard credit is removed again, that would be a FCC violation.


It seems to me that the offer of free HBO for two years is a very generous accommodation. (Even at the commonly available discounted rate of $10 p.m. that would equate to eight years of the CableCARD COE.) I can understand that you might not fully appreciate it if you seldom watch HBO, but it's still a significant gesture with a greater intrinsic value than the missing COE credit.

I think that most customers would be thrilled at this trade-off. It just goes to show what a convoluted mess Comcast's billing system is (a fact of which the higher-ups are surely well aware), but it also demonstrates that a persistent consumer can work some of the glitches to his advantage.


----------



## MikeekiM

I just picked up my cable card from Comcast ahead of my Roamio delivery next Tuesday.

They scanned the card's UPC symbols to identify the card and sent me on my way.

Here's where I get a little worried... I logged into my Comcast account, and the cable card shows up on my list of "equipment"...the serial number is spot on... but the MAC address shown on the website for the cable card is completely different than the MAC address on the cable card sticker...

Should I be concerned? I know she didn't type anything on her keyboard...it was all scanning... Should I go back to the store and challenge them on this anomaly? Or will everything work out fine, and I shouldn't worry?


----------



## chiguy50

MikeekiM said:


> I just picked up my cable card from Comcast ahead of my Roamio delivery next Tuesday.
> 
> They scanned the card's UPC symbols to identify the card and sent me on my way.
> 
> Here's where I get a little worried... I logged into my Comcast account, and the cable card shows up on my list of "equipment"...the serial number is spot on... but the MAC address shown on the website for the cable card is completely different than the MAC address on the cable card sticker...
> 
> Should I be concerned? I know she didn't type anything on her keyboard...it was all scanning... Should I go back to the store and challenge them on this anomaly? Or will everything work out fine, and I shouldn't worry?


Note that this thread is specifically for TiVo Series3 and doesn't pertain to the Roamio line. You may want to direct any further questions there.
*[ETA: Never mind, I see you've already done so.]*

I would address the CableCARD's data at the time of pairing. Once you insert it in your activated Roamio, the data screen will pop up on your TV giving you the correct information for that card taken directly from the card's chip--not the label attached to the card which could conceivably be in error. Once the card has been successfully paired, if the card's equipment ID in your Comcast account is still in variance you can take that up with Comcast customer support.

OTOH, if there are problems getting the card successfully paired, I would immediately bring up any discrepancy with the account information in case this has a bearing on whatever is preventing the pairing operation.


----------



## morac

Just to complete my story. I got my July bill and my CableCard credit was still there in addition to the free HBO, so apparently it pays to complain on Twitter.

On a side note, I'm on the auto-pay system and for whatever reason, Comcast doesn't alway pays itself what's billed. It's frequently a few dollars less, so those dollars carry over to the next bill. Fortunately they don't charge interest.


----------



## chiguy50

morac said:


> Just to complete my story. I got my July bill and my CableCard credit was still there in addition to the free HBO, so apparently it pays to complain on Twitter.
> 
> On a side note, I'm on the auto-pay system and for whatever reason, Comcast doesn't alway pays itself what's billed. It's frequently a few dollars less, so those dollars carry over to the next bill. Fortunately they don't charge interest.


It's annoying that the COE credit is so problematic in Comcast's system; they have a published policy for granting the credit and you would therefore expect that their automated billing system would provide the proper coding structure to enable it when authorized. I could understand if consolidating other systems through acquisitions and mergers led to temporary hiccups, but that factor doesn't explain the inconsistencies within service regions or the cluelessness/helplessness of their CSR's when confronted with the issue.

My situation is different from yours, but I have been battling to get my COE back since last November, when I replaced one of my two Premieres with a Mini. I had previously had two CableCARDs and was receiving two COE credits. But when I returned the second CableCARD for some reason I lost both of the credits. They also screwed up the coding for my service (which I receive via my condominium HOA); it went from "Digital Service" @$9.95 (viz. ADO charge for the second CableCARD) to "Landlord Expanded Basic" @$0.00. I got that corrected to "Digital Starter" but none of the CSR's I spoke with was able to locate the proper code to reauthorize the single COE credit for my one remaining CableCARD.

I'm pretty persistent though and have kept at it. I have recently been granted a one-time make-up credit for the missing COE credits since last November and am now getting a "manually applied" month-to-month "Service Adjustment" of $2.50 until the cross-functional team that is evaluating my unique situation can resolve the issue.

FWIW, ComcastTeds (Ted Hodgins), with whom I am conferring, has confided that he "is very involved with a whole team approach to larger cable card process issues." And that they "have been trialing some improvements in Boston that should see a larger expansion this year. These enhancements are expected to greatly improve the overall cable card customer experience." So perhaps a global solution is at hand.

Regarding your free 2-year HBO offer, I should note that I have been getting HBO and SHO for free for most of the past two years by calling in and asking for any special offers. These are limited-time promotions (usually anywhere from three to six months), which means you have to keep calling back to get them renewed periodically and to avoid having them roll over to the regular rate. At present I'm on a free six-month SHO promotion, and just yesterday (after my last HBO promo had ended) I signed up for HBO + STARZ for a combined $2.00 per month for the next two years. Together with the elusive COE credit, this will bring my total monthly Xfinity TV bill up to around -$0.50.


----------



## chiguy50

Just to follow up my previous post:

I got my latest Comcast bill today and it includes the COE line item (which came right on the heels of the manually applied service adjustment). Thank you, ComcastTeds!


----------



## John Hafer

Hello, since this thread is so long (307 pages), I was hoping to jump in, ask a question, and get a quick answer.

I have been using a TiVo Series 3 DVR on OTA and now wish to connect it to my Comcast cable. I am sure this has been addressed many times so please excuse my asking again:

Do I need one or two CableCards? I have been researching and have been getting different answers. Some say one M card or 2 S cards. while others say 2 cards, whether M or S. I did a chat with TiVo and she said 1 M card or 2 S cards but the TiVo website says 2 cards, regardless if they are M or S cards (see: https://support.tivo.com/SupportPor...eries3-HD-CableCARD-Installation-Instructions).

Is there anyone here using a Series 3 TiVo and has Comcast and if so, are you using one or two cards?

Thank you in advance for any replies.


----------



## SCSIRAID

John Hafer said:


> Hello, since this thread is so long (307 pages), I was hoping to jump in, ask a question, and get a quick answer.
> 
> I have been using a TiVo Series 3 DVR on OTA and now wish to connect it to my Comcast cable. I am sure this has been addressed many times so please excuse my asking again:
> 
> Do I need one or two CableCards? I have been researching and have been getting different answers. Some say one M card or 2 S cards. while others say 2 cards, whether M or S. I did a chat with TiVo and she said 1 M card or 2 S cards but the TiVo website says 2 cards, regardless if they are M or S cards (see: https://support.tivo.com/SupportPor...eries3-HD-CableCARD-Installation-Instructions).
> 
> Is there anyone here using a Series 3 TiVo and has Comcast and if so, are you using one or two cards?
> 
> Thank you in advance for any replies.


The S3 with the OLED display requires two cablecards (either S cards or M cards). M cards in that box will run as S cards.


----------



## lpwcomp

John Hafer said:


> Hello, since this thread is so long (307 pages), I was hoping to jump in, ask a question, and get a quick answer.
> 
> I have been using a TiVo Series 3 DVR on OTA and now wish to connect it to my Comcast cable. I am sure this has been addressed many times so please excuse my asking again:
> 
> Do I need one or two CableCards? I have been researching and have been getting different answers. Some say one M card or 2 S cards. while others say 2 cards, whether M or S. I did a chat with TiVo and she said 1 M card or 2 S cards but the TiVo website says 2 cards, regardless if they are M or S cards (see: https://support.tivo.com/SupportPor...eries3-HD-CableCARD-Installation-Instructions).
> 
> Is there anyone here using a Series 3 TiVo and has Comcast and if so, are you using one or two cards?
> 
> Thank you in advance for any replies.


Be aware that Comcast is in the process of converting most of their HD channels to Mpeg4, which no Series 3 can record. The only exceptions will be the local channels.


----------



## morac

lpwcomp said:


> Be aware that Comcast is in the process of converting most of their HD channels to Mpeg4, which no Series 3 can record. The only exceptions will be the local channels.


Only in 2 trial cities in Georgia: Augusta and Atlanta. Outside of those two cities Comcast has no plans currently to switch to Mpeg4.

That may change, or they might drop the project like they did with switched video. Though if they do drop it, they might switch to HEVC, which I don't believe is compatible with any TiVo model.


----------



## John Hafer

Thanks for the replies. I guess I will go with 2 cards. My Series 3 TiVo is the one with a glossy black metal case and LED clock on the front. I am also currently using a TiVo Premiere which already has one Cablecard in it. I am not thrilled about lpwcomp mentioning the possible change over to Mpeg4. My Series 3 TiVo is not a big deal to me, but if I can not use my TiVo Premiere, then that may be a show stopper!


----------



## lpwcomp

John Hafer said:


> Thanks for the replies. I guess I will go with 2 cards. My Series 3 TiVo is the one with a glossy black metal case and LED clock on the front. I am also currently using a TiVo Premiere which already has one Cablecard in it. I am not thrilled about lpwcomp mentioning the possible change over to Mpeg4. My Series 3 TiVo is not a big deal to me, but if I can not use my TiVo Premiere, then that may be a show stopper!


TiVo Premiere handles mpeg4 fine.


----------



## gamestar

Hi folks,

I'm moving into a new house next week in the Atlanta, GA area (Braselton) and have a couple of quick questions. I plan on having 1 Tivo Roamio plus and 2 Tivo Minis. So, my questions are:

1. Should I go ahead and get the Tivo, tell Comcast I have it and that I just need a cable card when I call to get new service or should I just get new service then add the Tivo later and return the STB they give me? In other words, am I guaranteeing failure by trying to get new service and add a tivo box at the same time or can I expect them to be able to handle that?

2. I scanned this thread to about page 300 and read from there to the end so I'm rather thoroughly confused regarding what I should expect to pay.  I've read about equipment discounts, second card fees, HD fees, outlet fees, etc. Can anybody give me an idea of what I should expect to have to pay, at least as far as hardware concerns? 

Thanks for your help.


----------



## lpwcomp

gamestar said:


> Hi folks,
> 
> I'm moving into a new house next week in the Atlanta, GA area (Braselton) and have a couple of quick questions. I plan on having 1 Tivo Roamio plus and 2 Tivo Minis. So, my questions are:
> 
> 1. Should I go ahead and get the Tivo, tell Comcast I have it and that I just need a cable card when I call to get new service or should I just get new service then add the Tivo later and return the STB they give me? In other words, am I guaranteeing failure by trying to get new service and add a tivo box at the same time or can I expect them to be able to handle that?


I would try getting just the CableCARD. If you get one of their boxes and then add a CableCARD, they will add a Digital Outlet fee to your bill. It is $9.95/mo. You're supposed to get a $2.50/m0 Customer Owned Equipment credit but in my experience, they will automatically add the charge but you have to harangue them to get the credit. Plus, if their box is HD, they will add a $10/mo "HD Technology" fee. Theoretically, the extra charges would go away when you returned their box but that is is just in theory and again you might have to fight them for many months to it straightened out.



gamestar said:


> Hi folks,
> 2. I scanned this thread to about page 300 and read from there to the end so I'm rather thoroughly confused regarding what I should expect to pay.  I've read about equipment discounts, second card fees, HD fees, outlet fees, etc. Can anybody give me an idea of what I should expect to have to pay, at least as far as hardware concerns?
> 
> Thanks for your help.


If all you have from them is one CableCARD (you only need one), then then you should only be charged for whatever package you have + taxes and such. No HD technology fee, no ADO fee, plus you should still get the $2.50/mo credit.


----------



## bicker

lpwcomp said:


> Be aware that Comcast is in the process of converting most of their HD channels to Mpeg4, which no Series 3 can record. The only exceptions will be the local channels.


Our conversion here in the Atlanta area will start in three weeks and we be completely before Thanksgiving.



lpwcomp said:


> you should only be charged for whatever package you have + taxes and such. No HD technology fee, no ADO fee, plus you should still get the $2.50/mo credit.


Then there is the reality.


----------



## gamestar

Thanks for the input. So, I SHOULD be charged package fee (probably the $99 promotion) - $2.50 (owned equipment discount) + taxes and fees. I MIGHT get charged $99 (package fee) + $10 (whatever they want to call it fee) - $2.50 (owned equipment discount) + taxes and fees. At least I have an idea now.


----------



## morac

If you only rent one card, you shouldn't be charged an outlet fee. If you rent multiple cards, it's highly likely you will be charged an outlet fee.

Avoid renting a HD cable box if you can since Comcast will add the HD Technology Fee to your bill and getting it removed can take the jaws of life.


----------



## HerronScott

bicker said:


> Our conversion here in the Atlanta area will start in three weeks and we be completely before Thanksgiving.
> 
> Then there is the reality.


Do you have 2 TiVo's since you are getting 2 customer owned equipment discounts? That would explain the additional digital service charge.

Interesting that they actually list the HD technology fee with no charge. Do you have any Comcast STB/DVR's?

Scott


----------



## lpwcomp

bicker said:


> Our conversion here in the Atlanta area will start in three weeks and we be completely before Thanksgiving.
> 
> Then there is the reality.


There is nothing on your bill that is at odds with what I posted, except the mysterious $0.00 HD Technology fee.

As HerronScott said, you either have two TiVos or you should not be charged an ADO fee.


----------



## pdhenry

bicker said:


> Then there is the reality.


"Digital Service" appears to be an AO fee for the second Cable Card to me.


----------



## lstone19

Having made four changes to my Comcast service this month (added a Cablecard (new Roamio), dropped two of the old digital to analog SD devices, added Internet, dropped two Cablecards (TiVos replaced by Minis), I thought they were getting things all screwed up regarding the COEs as after the first change, the confirmation email I received showed them (but just two), but the other three confirmation emails didn't show them. But then I noticed something that I also see in some of the bills posted here. COEs, rather than being shown with dates of service (the current billing month), show with just a single date (in my case, just three days before the billing date).

I'm speculating that rather than being a part of your monthly recurring service, something runs each month just before the billing date and applies any applicable COEs. In my case, the first change (adding a Cablecard) was made on 7/3, the same day the COEs were added (but I'm guessing after the COEs were added so at that time, there were just two cablecards on the account). The bill then went out on 7/6. I made change two on 7/11 - at that point, there were no COEs on the current part of the account. Changes three and four followed later in the month.

If I'm right, then around 8/3, they will do the next month's COE run and seeing one Cablecard on the account, will apply one COE. I'll find out late next week if it goes right (and if there are any pro-rated COEs for the partial months two were on the account).

In short, rather than being a part of the recurring monthly charges and credits, they're one-time credits applied automatically every month.


----------



## RayChuang88

morac said:


> Only in 2 trial cities in Georgia: Augusta and Atlanta. Outside of those two cities Comcast has no plans currently to switch to Mpeg4.
> 
> That may change, or they might drop the project like they did with switched video. Though if they do drop it, they might switch to HEVC, which I don't believe is compatible with any TiVo model.


Incorrect. I just got a notice from Comcast/Xfinity that Sacramento, CA will switch all their HD channels to MPEG-4 compression as of September 8, 2015. In short, I have to ditch my TiVo HDXL for a new Roamio model (there goes anywhere between US$300 to US$600 (glyph of dollar bills sprouting wings and flying away)).


----------



## morac

RayChuang88 said:


> Incorrect. I just got a notice from Comcast/Xfinity that Sacramento, CA will switch all their HD channels to MPEG-4 compression as of September 8, 2015. In short, I have to ditch my TiVo HDXL for a new Roamio model (there goes anywhere between US$300 to US$600 (glyph of dollar bills sprouting wings and flying away)).


Apparently that just went out very recently. Most Comcast areas are not transitioning to MPEG-4 any time soon.

If channel 1995 shows up, the area is being transitioned. If it doesn't, it isn't.

http://www.xfinity.com/hdenhanced

The good news about being upgraded to MPEG-4 is it effectively automatically triples the amount of hours the TiVo can store. You could get an older Premiere for cheaper, though once you experience the speed of a Roamio, you'll wonder how you managed without it.


----------



## a68oliver

John Hafer said:


> Thanks for the replies. I guess I will go with 2 cards. My Series 3 TiVo is the one with a glossy black metal case and LED clock on the front. I am also currently using a TiVo Premiere which already has one Cablecard in it. I am not thrilled about lpwcomp mentioning the possible change over to Mpeg4. My Series 3 TiVo is not a big deal to me, but if I can not use my TiVo Premiere, then that may be a show stopper!


I have had both models of Tivo S3. But I have replaced them with a Roamio and given them to relatives. Now my memory is getting fuzzy regarding the colors of the boxes and the clocks you mentioned.

The S3 OLED (the one that displays the name of the program it is recording on the front panel) requires 2 cards (S or M). The one that does not display the name of the program requires only 1 M card. However, it has two slots and can use 2 S cards. You don't want that because you would pay a 2nd card rental fee. S cards are generally not available any more and you would use a single M card instead.


----------



## bicker

HerronScott said:


> Do you have 2 TiVo's since you are getting 2 customer owned equipment discounts? That would explain the additional digital service charge.


I hope you're correct. Of course, with the transition the older TiVo will be no longer usable, so we'll go down to just the one TiVo. It seems you're saying that that would save us $7.50 a month?



HerronScott said:


> Interesting that they actually list the HD technology fee with no charge. Do you have any Comcast STB/DVR's?


No. We haven't had their DVD in here for two or three months, now.


----------



## bicker

morac said:


> The good news about being upgraded to MPEG-4 is it effectively automatically triples the amount of hours the TiVo can store.


Uh, okay that's troubling then. Is that going to get in the way of using my old TiVo Series 3 as a media extender, pulling content from my TiVo Roamio once the content is MPEG-4?


----------



## HerronScott

bicker said:


> Uh, okay that's troubling then. Is that going to get in the way of using my old TiVo Series 3 as a media extender, pulling content from my TiVo Roamio once the content is MPEG-4?


I would say yes except for the local stations which I understand are supposed to stay MPEG2.

Scott


----------



## morac

bicker said:


> Uh, okay that's troubling then. Is that going to get in the way of using my old TiVo Series 3 as a media extender, pulling content from my TiVo Roamio once the content is MPEG-4?


The Series 3 can't play MPEG-4 so I would say your setup won't work anymore for HD channels. A Mini will work.


----------



## bicker

Okay so I've got a bunch of questions about the Mini (which I'm asking over >there<) ... but a question about MPEG-4: Can I safely assume that streaming from Roamio to Mini will be more responsive since there is 1/3 the amount of data to transfer?


----------



## John Hafer

Well, I ended up going for 2 Cablecards for my TiVo Series 3 (and I do have the one that displays the program name recording on the front panel). Now came the fun part of getting them activated....

Put in both cards, no problems and all went OK, then called Comcast and the CSR activated them but only one tuner worked. I stayed on the phone until he finally got the other tuner working (with the other card), but before hanging up, I wanted to make sure nothing happened to my other TiVo (which is a Premiere) that I had been using for over two years. Low and behold, I went and checked and all of a sudden, that one said, "This channel is not authorized" and the picture was frozen. He had to monkey with that card on the Premiere but finally got it going, so I was happy, so I thought....

Then after hanging up, I went back to my Series 3 TiVo and found that once again, one tuner was not working. So I called Comcast back and this time a different CSR said that one of the cards in the Series 3 was paired with the card in the Premier and asked me to start swapping cards. I did not want to do that so they then went through and repaired all 3 cable cards, one at a time until everything worked. I stayed on the line until I made sure both tuners worked on both the Series 3 and Premier TiVo's and the Xfinity On-demand still worked on the Premier. All seemed good so I thought.....

After ending the call, and thinking all was good, I went to check my e-mail only to find all of a sudden I had no internet! Called back Comcast to see if they somehow messed up my internet account but they said all was OK. So a Modem and Router reboot fixed it. Strange though, in that I have not had to reboot my Modem or Router in years. Not sure if sending all those activation signals down my cable caused my internet to crash but I guess I will never know.

Finally, everything seems to be working after 3 calls and a total of 57 minutes on the phone with Comcast. At least they were able to fix it all. I am thankful for that.


----------



## morac

bicker said:


> Okay so I've got a bunch of questions about the Mini (which I'm asking over >there<) ... but a question about MPEG-4: Can I safely assume that streaming from Roamio to Mini will be more responsive since there is 1/3 the amount of data to transfer?


I've found the Mini to be very responsive, almost like there was no streaming was taking place, so I don't really see how it could be more responsive.


----------



## aaronwt

morac said:


> I've found the Mini to be very responsive, almost like there was no streaming was taking place, so I don't really see how it could be more responsive.


I've not noticed any difference with my Minis whether watching a recording/channel in mpeg2 or h.264 on FiOS.


----------



## MVPinFLA

I have an intermittent problem where I get a channel not authorized message on my Roamio Pro. I don't have any premium channels and the problem occurs on the NBC and CBS HD channels most of the time. It normally fixes itself after a few hours. Sometimes rebooting the TiVo helps; but not always. If Comcast sends a signal with the Tivo unplugged, it will fix it; but not for long. I am assuming that the cable card is bad; but wanted to see if others had experienced it; and if so, what fixed it?


----------



## lstone19

lstone19 said:


> Having made four changes to my Comcast service this month (added a Cablecard (new Roamio), dropped two of the old digital to analog SD devices, added Internet, dropped two Cablecards (TiVos replaced by Minis), I thought they were getting things all screwed up regarding the COEs as after the first change, the confirmation email I received showed them (but just two), but the other three confirmation emails didn't show them. But then I noticed something that I also see in some of the bills posted here. COEs, rather than being shown with dates of service (the current billing month), show with just a single date (in my case, just three days before the billing date).
> 
> I'm speculating that rather than being a part of your monthly recurring service, something runs each month just before the billing date and applies any applicable COEs. In my case, the first change (adding a Cablecard) was made on 7/3, the same day the COEs were added (but I'm guessing after the COEs were added so at that time, there were just two cablecards on the account). The bill then went out on 7/6. I made change two on 7/11 - at that point, there were no COEs on the current part of the account. Changes three and four followed later in the month.
> 
> If I'm right, then around 8/3, they will do the next month's COE run and seeing one Cablecard on the account, will apply one COE. I'll find out late next week if it goes right (and if there are any pro-rated COEs for the partial months two were on the account).


Well, it didn't happen as I expected but Comcast says that's because of all the changes and it will work right next month. Although they did manually apply a credit, the person I was speaking to says it only happens for Cablecards that were on the account the entire month. And in their view, I added Cablecard #3 at the beginning of the month, then removed #1 and #2 so none of them were on the account the entire month. They claim it will work correctly next month. We'll see.


----------



## njweb

I have Comcast (X1) service.
I turned in my 3 Comcast X1 HD set top boxes and got 1 Cable card for my new Roamio. The Roamio is working well so far (using MoCA).

My 2 Minis are pending activation ("We're still processing your activation. Try again in 24 hours.").

The one potential issue (hoping it is just a glitch in the Comcast 'My Account' Android app) is that 2 of my 3 Comcast Motorola set top boxes (all 3 of which were turned in 2 days ago) are still showing up in the app!

Perhaps it is just a delay in the account being fully updated (the app is not without flaws).
*
Just wondering if other Comcast subscribers here had similar issues with their returned boxes still showing up in the account (within the Comcast 'My Account' app at least) and / or still being billed for returned boxes after switching to TiVo?* 
If so did you call the billing department or other department to sort matters out.

In any case, I'm happy with TiVo so far.
Looking forward to my Minis being activated without a hitch.


----------



## MVPinFLA

njweb said:


> I have Comcast (X1) service.
> I turned in my 3 Comcast X1 HD set top boxes and got 1 Cable card for my new Roamio. The Roamio is working well so far (using MoCA).
> 
> My 2 Minis are pending activation ("We're still processing your activation. Try again in 24 hours.").
> 
> The one potential issue (hoping it is just a glitch in the Comcast 'My Account' Android app) is that 2 of my 3 Comcast Motorola set top boxes (all 3 of which were turned in 2 days ago) are still showing up in the app!
> 
> Perhaps it is just a delay in the account being fully updated (the app is not without flaws).
> *
> Just wondering if other Comcast subscribers here had similar issues with their returned boxes still showing up in the account (within the Comcast 'My Account' app at least) and / or still being billed for returned boxes after switching to TiVo?*
> If so did you call the billing department or other department to sort matters out.
> 
> In any case, I'm happy with TiVo so far.
> Looking forward to my Minis being activated without a hitch.


I don't remember my minis having an issue being activated. They were available when the Roamio was. However, we did move from DirecTV; but had been using the Comcast SA boxes before that and were still using their cable modem.


----------



## njweb

Thanks. The 24 hours Mini thing might be because while I purchased the Roamio directly from TiVo, the Minis were purchased from another retailer?

Update - Just checked my Comcast account online:
One sign that Comcast _may_ have properly removed the boxes is some credits online in my Billing section.
I will still need to be sure all 3 returned set top boxes (STB's) are no longer on my account since it is hard to determine based on the limited description details in the NUMEROUS credit line items (see below):

_Credits
($59.62)

ADDITIONAL OUTLET - Prorated ($3.83)
ADDITIONAL OUTLET - Prorated ($3.83)
12 MONTHS $89.99 ($19.72)
12 MONTHS $89.99 ($6.56)
12 MONTHS $89.99 ($0.78)
12 MONTHS $89.99 ($0.06)
12 MONTHS $89.99 ($5.89)
12 MONTHS $89.99 ($18.85)
STATE SALES TAX ($0.10_


----------



## Thunderclap

I didn't have to activate my mini. I just plugged it in, it found my Roamio, and that was it.


----------



## njweb

Thunderclap said:


> I didn't have to activate my mini. I just plugged it in, it found my Roamio, and that was it.


Thanks. I assume you bought everything (Roamio and Mini) directly from TiVo


----------



## Thunderclap

njweb said:


> Thanks. I assume you bought everything (Roamio and Mini) directly from TiVo


Yep. Directly from Tivo.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## snerd

njweb said:


> *
> Just wondering if other Comcast subscribers here had similar issues with their returned boxes still showing up in the account (within the Comcast 'My Account' app at least) and / or still being billed for returned boxes after switching to TiVo?*
> If so did you call the billing department or other department to sort matters out.


I was told by a Comcast CSR that info on 'My Account' is only updated once per month. Depending on the timing, and whether you have automatic billing, you should get a credit on your bill next month.


----------



## njweb

snerd said:


> I was told by a Comcast CSR that info on 'My Account' is only updated once per month. Depending on the timing, and whether you have automatic billing, you should get a credit on your bill next month.


Thanks a lot for the info. Good to know.
We have decided to wait till one full billing cycle has passed to confirm all is well (the credits showing up online are a good start, although I don't know if they represent 2 boxes or 3 boxes being returned).

Since I received a receipt showing the equipment has been returned and credits are appearing, I prefer to wait.
The last thing I want in the interim to do is call them up to remove boxes (that may already have been properly removed) and have them disable cable card or screw something else up inadvertently.


----------



## njweb

Thunderclap said:


> Yep. Directly from Tivo.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks.
Update regarding activating my Minis:
After reading up in the forums further, I found the 'force' method of having the Roamio and Mini 'call in' ('Connect to TiVo service' option under 'Network').
I did that on both the Roamio and first Mini and also restarted both. 
*That got the Mini up and running with the exception of VOD. 
I then rebooted the Mini again (may have connected to TiVo service again too, although I think I just performed a second restart) and VOD is now also available. :up:
Ironically, the TiVo 'My Account' page online still shows 'We're still processing your activation. Try again in 24 hours.' for both Minis even though I am using the one I hooked up so far and everything is working.*

Given that I can control everything (OnePass and recordings etc.) via the Minis and given that my Roamio is upstairs where it gets warmer than the basement, I may move the Roamio from the second floor to the basement and then put the second Mini in its place (on 2nd floor).
This is to keep the HDD slightly cooler. Not sure it will make much difference, but figure it can't hurt...
Am I missing any downside in terms of features lost or performance lost using a Mini vs. the Roamio?


----------



## danterner

With just a little pain, I think I'm now up and running again following my recent move.

Set up an installation appointment for the day following the move. Made it clear I would be needing multiple cable cards, and also that the installer would need to relocate a cable jack outlet. The installer showed up with zero cable cards and couldn't relocate the outlet. He did get the Internet and phone service up and running, and was able to do the non-cable card installs. Reset appointment for second install attempt to occur after I had moved the outlet myself. Specified it would be a multiple cable card install.

Moved the outlet. Second installer showed up with zero cable cards. He showed me his phone with its calendaring system on it, to show me that he had ten appointments for the day but he can only ever see the next three and that he can't see the details of the current appointment (specifying cable cards needed) until he actually arrives. All to show me that it he couldn't possibly have known he'd need cable cards for me. Frustrating for us both, moreso for me.

Traveled to the local xfinity store, waited an hour, and picked up three cards for a self-install. Came back home. Two cards work, one is a dud. 

Looks like the adventure continues tomorrow.


----------



## chiguy50

danterner said:


> Traveled to the local xfinity store, waited an hour, and picked up three cards for a self-install. Came back home. Two cards work, one is a dud.
> 
> Looks like the adventure continues tomorrow.


FWIW, the consensus opinion is that it is exceedingly rare for a CableCARD to malfunction. If it isn't working in your unit, it is much more likely to be a pairing or provisioning error or an anomaly in your account coding. (For example, the card may still be paired with a previous owner's unit, in which case it must first be un-paired.) If you call Comcast's dedicated CableCARD activation hotline (1-877-405-2298) and are persistent, chances are you can get that "dud" working.


----------



## danterner

chiguy50 said:


> FWIW, the consensus opinion is that it is exceedingly rare for a CableCARD to malfunction. If it isn't working in your unit, it is much more likely to be a pairing or provisioning error or an anomaly in your account coding. (For example, the card may still be paired with a previous owner's unit, in which case it must first be un-paired.) If you call Comcast's dedicated CableCARD activation hotline (1-877-405-2298) and are persistent, chances are you can get that "dud" working.


That wouldn't surprise me at all. I started dealing exclusively with the dedicated hotline after a few misfires with the general line - the first rep transferred me away to their "TiVo department" (which I quickly discovered was TiVo customer service itself, which clearly couldn't pair and activate a card for me), and the second Comcast rep once I called Comcast back tried to convince me that while she couldn't help me ("I've never seen one of those TiVo things - is it any good?"), the billing department, of all places, would be able to help "because they can enter codes that I can't." The actual cable card activation hotline rep seemed quite proficient - I dealt with three different people for the three different cards, though I'm pretty sure that person 1 and person 2 were the exact same person using two different names - I wonder if that is possible. When the dud card didn't work (it paired and showed channel information and on their end was showing I had s good signal but I had a black screen with no video on any channel despite waiting a long time, rebooting, unpairing and repairing, etc), we just tried the second and it paired and showed video right away.


----------



## ej42137

chiguy50 said:


> FWIW, the consensus opinion is that it is exceedingly rare for a CableCARD to malfunction.


CableCARDs are the same kind of tech as USB keys. Some fraction of them are going to fail in service. If your cable company keeps track of cards reported bad and tests them before putting them back in service, bad cards will be as rare as your consensus believes. A cable company that doesn't give a crap about TiVos and just puts the cards back in inventory will eventually have a lot of bad cards floating about and TiVo customers will have a lot of problems getting started. Does that sound like anything we've seen here in these forums?


----------



## chiguy50

ej42137 said:


> CableCARDs are the same kind of tech as USB keys. Some fraction of them are going to fail in service. If your cable company keeps track of cards reported bad and tests them before putting them back in service, bad cards will be as rare as your consensus believes. A cable company that doesn't give a crap about TiVos and just puts the cards back in inventory will eventually have a lot of bad cards floating about and TiVo customers will have a lot of problems getting started. Does that sound like anything we've seen here in these forums?


I share your cynicism regarding the CableCARDs provided by Comcast for customer-owned equipment.

Thus the prefacing of my previous comments with "FWIW." 

Full Disclosure: Just last week I installed a TiVo Roamio for my step-daughter, which I had given her as a house-warming gift. When the first card wouldn't initialize the channels, I took it back to the nearby Comcast service center and got two more cards, the first of which functioned properly. As a troubleshooting measure I wanted to eliminate the possibility of a bad CableCARD before getting into the weeds with a CSR who may or may not correctly diagnose the technical issue.


----------



## lexsar

A couple of weeks ago, I noticed that my Premiere XL4 started losing HD channels. It started with HBO HD, HBO SD channels were fine. Then lost PaladiaHD, National Geographic HD and the a couple more. I called Comcast tech support and they sent a signal and said wait about an hour and I should have my channels back. Waited the hour +, no change.

Called them back and it was decided that I needed another cable card. Went to the local Comcast office, and swapped cards. This card paired but no channels whatsoever. Went back a second time and swapped cards. This one would not even pair. Went back a third time and swapped cares. This card paired but no channels whatsoever. At this point they said I would need a truck roll. 

Comcast tech, who is Tivo cablecard experienced, went through 6 cards with the same results. He came back yesterday, after the holiday, and went through 6 more cards. He said he found out that this is a "national ticket" and has been escalated and they expect to have the issue resolved in a couple of days. In the meantime he had taken the working cablecard out of one of my other Tivo's and tried it in the Premiere XL4 with no luck. He placed it back in the Tivo he removed it from but now that one gets no HBO at all.

I am now waiting to hear when they will resolve this issue.


----------



## lexsar

A couple of weeks ago, I noticed that my Premiere XL4 started losing HD channels. It started with HBO HD, HBO SD channels were fine. Then lost PaladiaHD, National Geographic HD and the a couple more. I called Comcast tech support and they sent a signal and said wait about an hour and I should have my channels back. Waited the hour +, no change.

Called them back and it was decided that I needed another cable card. Went to the local Comcast office, and swapped cards. This card paired but no channels whatsoever. Went back a second time and swapped cards. This one would not even pair. Went back a third time and swapped cares. This card paired but no channels whatsoever. At this point they said I would need a truck roll. 

Comcast tech, who is Tivo cablecard experienced, went through 6 cards with the same results. He came back yesterday, after the holiday, and went through 6 more cards. He said he found out that this is a "national ticket" and has been escalated and they expect to have the issue resolved in a couple of days. In the meantime he had taken the working cablecard out of one of my other Tivo's and tried it in the Premiere XL4 with no luck. He placed it back in the Tivo he removed it from but now that one gets no HBO at all.

I am now waiting to hear when they will resolve this issue.


----------



## lexsar

lexsar said:


> A couple of weeks ago, I noticed that my Premiere XL4 started losing HD channels. It started with HBO HD, HBO SD channels were fine. Then lost PaladiaHD, National Geographic HD and the a couple more. I called Comcast tech support and they sent a signal and said wait about an hour and I should have my channels back. Waited the hour +, no change.
> 
> Called them back and it was decided that I needed another cable card. Went to the local Comcast office, and swapped cards. This card paired but no channels whatsoever. Went back a second time and swapped cards. This one would not even pair. Went back a third time and swapped cares. This card paired but no channels whatsoever. At this point they said I would need a truck roll.
> 
> Comcast tech, who is Tivo cablecard experienced, went through 6 cards with the same results. He came back yesterday, after the holiday, and went through 6 more cards. He said he found out that this is a "national ticket" and has been escalated and they expect to have the issue resolved in a couple of days. In the meantime he had taken the working cablecard out of one of my other Tivo's and tried it in the Premiere XL4 with no luck. He placed it back in the Tivo he removed it from but now that one gets no HBO at all.
> 
> I am now waiting to hear when they will resolve this issue.


I received a followup call from Comcast to take a customer satisfaction survey. I told them that I still don't have service and they transferred me over to a "Customer Solutions" line. That person was in New England and she forwarded me to the "Customer Solutions" in my area. They said they have no record of any escalated tickets for cable cards not pairing. She opened a ticket.

I am a patient person but it is starting to wear thin. Mainly because I was told there was an escalation ticket open but no one can see it so my assumption is that no one is working on my issue.


----------



## lpwcomp

lexsar said:


> I received a followup call from Comcast to take a customer satisfaction survey. I told them that I still don't have service and they transferred me over to a "Customer Solutions" line. That person was in New England and she forwarded me to the "Customer Solutions" in my area. They said they have no record of any escalated tickets for cable cards not pairing. She opened a ticket.
> 
> I am a patient person but it is starting to wear thin. Mainly because I was told there was an escalation ticket open but no one can see it so my assumption is that no one is working on my issue.


All I can say is that they finally fixed my problem, but it was only after I was contacted by 2nd level tech support. They appear to be located in Colorado, or at least somewhere in Mountain Time Zone.

After numerous fruitless visits by clueless techs who insisted that either there was no problem or it was inside the walls, I finally got one who replaced/repaired the cable run from the pedestal to the wall.


----------



## lstone19

lstone19 said:


> Having made four changes to my Comcast service this month (added a Cablecard (new Roamio), dropped two of the old digital to analog SD devices, added Internet, dropped two Cablecards (TiVos replaced by Minis), I thought they were getting things all screwed up regarding the COEs as after the first change, the confirmation email I received showed them (but just two), but the other three confirmation emails didn't show them. But then I noticed something that I also see in some of the bills posted here. COEs, rather than being shown with dates of service (the current billing month), show with just a single date (in my case, just three days before the billing date).
> 
> I'm speculating that rather than being a part of your monthly recurring service, something runs each month just before the billing date and applies any applicable COEs. In my case, the first change (adding a Cablecard) was made on 7/3, the same day the COEs were added (but I'm guessing after the COEs were added so at that time, there were just two cablecards on the account). The bill then went out on 7/6. I made change two on 7/11 - at that point, there were no COEs on the current part of the account. Changes three and four followed later in the month.
> 
> If I'm right, then around 8/3, they will do the next month's COE run and seeing one Cablecard on the account, will apply one COE. I'll find out late next week if it goes right (and if there are any pro-rated COEs for the partial months two were on the account).
> 
> In short, rather than being a part of the recurring monthly charges and credits, they're one-time credits applied automatically every month.


With reference to my next to last paragraph above, I was wrong. I am now receiving no COE credits and Comcast is insisting that is correct. In short:

through June: 2 Cablecards (one included in package, one at $9.95/mo) and 2 COE credits @ $2.50 each

July: Lots of changes: from 2 Cablecards to 3 and then down to 1, no COE

August: 1 Cablecard (included in what is now a TV/Internet "Double Play") and no COE credit.

Comcast (Exec. Cust. Relations reached through the [email protected] address) says COE credits are only for Cablecards for which there is an additional charge and not for the one included in your base package. Further that all the second COE credits we were receiving for the past three years (since we bought our 2nd HD TiVo) were a mistake. I think that contradicts what's been said here before; or are they right?


----------



## lexsar

lexsar said:


> I received a followup call from Comcast to take a customer satisfaction survey. I told them that I still don't have service and they transferred me over to a "Customer Solutions" line. That person was in New England and she forwarded me to the "Customer Solutions" in my area. They said they have no record of any escalated tickets for cable cards not pairing. She opened a ticket.
> 
> I am a patient person but it is starting to wear thin. Mainly because I was told there was an escalation ticket open but no one can see it so my assumption is that no one is working on my issue.


Called the tech (he left me with his cell number) and he said the problem had been fixed on their end. He came over and re-paired the cablecard. All is working now. I wonder how much longer it would have been had I not had is cell number and called him directly?!?!?


----------



## lpwcomp

lstone19 said:


> Comcast (Exec. Cust. Relations reached through the [email protected] address) says COE credits are only for Cablecards for which there is an additional charge and not for the one included in your base package. Further that all the second COE credits we were receiving for the past three years (since we bought our 2nd HD TiVo) were a mistake. I think that contradicts what's been said here before; or are they right?


He's wrong. The COE credit is supposed to apply anytime you are using your own equipment in lieu of theirs.


----------



## bicker

lstone19 said:


> Comcast (Exec. Cust. Relations reached through the [email protected] address) says COE credits are only for Cablecards for which there is an additional charge and not for the one included in your base package.


That makes sense, and it is how it worked for me. I was charged $9.95 for a second CableCARD and had a COE credit of $2.50. I returned the second CableCARD and both the charge and the credit were removed from future vills.



lstone19 said:


> Further that all the second COE credits we were receiving for the past three years (since we bought our 2nd HD TiVo) were a mistake.


That is very likely. In retrospect I've actually managed to complain my way on occasion to get the CSR to make that mistake, claiming that I am owed the COE credit because of the cost of the first STB rental that's tied up in the package fee. That error in my favor was generally rectified a few months later when an automatic billing audit took place.


----------



## pdhenry

The FCC makes their requirement clear:


> *CableCARD: Know Your Rights*
> 
> New rules went into effect on August 8, 2011, that clarified and expanded rights for owners of CableCARD-ready devices. Here are a few things you need to know.
> 
> Pay only for equipment you have. Your operator must give you a discount on any packages that include the price of a set-top box if you choose to use your own CableCARD-enabled device. FCC Rule 76.1205(b)(5).


https://www.fcc.gov/guides/cablecard-know-your-rights

Since Comcast includes the STB in the cost of their basic programming package they *must* discount even when you only have one TiVo and no Comcast STB.


----------



## bicker

Yes, of course, but if Comcast isn't charging lstone19 for the CableCARD, then *that* is what is included in the price of the package.


lstone19 said:


> August: 1 Cablecard (*included* in what is now a TV/Internet "Double Play") and no COE credit.


----------



## pdhenry

The question is what they would charge for a standard-def STB, not just what they are or aren't charging lstone19 for the cableCard, the point being that there is required to be a net savings in having your own equipment (e.g., a TiVo).


----------



## lpwcomp

bicker said:


> Yes, of course, but if Comcast isn't charging lstone19 for the CableCARD, then *that* is what is included in the price of the package.


Using that logic, they would _*never*_ have to give you a COE credit as they could say that the ADO fee includes the price of an STB _*or*_ a CableCARD.


----------



## bicker

pdhenry said:


> The question is what they would charge for a standard-def STB, not just what they are or aren't charging lstone19 for the cableCard, the point being that there is required to be a net savings in having your own equipment (e.g., a TiVo).


There is no requirement that there be a "net savings" as you have chosen to define it. The regulation says there must be *a* discount on the package price. If they meant that the discount must exceed the cost of renting an extra STB, or be any specific amount or percentage of anything, then they would have written that. It must simply be non-trivial (in the eyes of regulators, not consumers) to pass legal muster.



lpwcomp said:


> Using that logic, they would _*never*_ have to give you a COE credit as they could say that the ADO fee includes the price of an STB _*or*_ a CableCARD.


My logic applies to the regulation, and is the reality. Additional outlet fees are separate from equipment rentals. Very specifically, the net effect of COE credit on ADO fees is 25%, not 100%+ as your implied logic would dictate.

There's a lot of regulatory wishful thinking going on in this thread, i.e., "I wish the regulations were written by consumers."


----------



## lpwcomp

bicker said:


> My logic applies to the regulation, and is the reality. Additional outlet fees are separate from equipment rentals.


You're wrong.

From the Comcast website:



> Will I receive an equipment credit if I use my own CableCARD-compatible retail device?
> If you own a CableCARD compatible device with an activated CableCARD and subscribe to an XFINITY TV service package that includes equipment as a part of the service, you will receive a monthly equipment credit of $2.50 for each CableCARD-compatible retail device on your account. To learn more, see our Customer Owned Equipment Policy.


and



> Customer Owned Equipment Policy
> 
> Comcast provides a credit to customers who have an activated CableCARD installed in a customer-owned device (e.g., TiVo or CableCARD-equipped television) or customers that own a qualifying converter (See Customer Owned Equipment Policy) if the customer subscribes to a Comcast video service that includes equipment as a part of the service. Customers who qualify will receive a monthly credit of $2.50 for each qualifying activated CableCard device or converter.


----------



## bicker

lpwcomp said:


> You're wrong.


Why are you quoting Comcast when I'm talking about the regulation?


----------



## lstone19

lstone19 said:


> Comcast (Exec. Cust. Relations reached through the [email protected] address) says COE credits are only for Cablecards for which there is an additional charge and not for the one included in your base package. Further that all the second COE credits we were receiving for the past three years (since we bought our 2nd HD TiVo) were a mistake. I think that contradicts what's been said here before; or are they right?


I appreciate the comments. My take on the comments is that their should be a credit for the 1st Cablecard (in other words, my account was right and is now wrong) so I will go the FCC complaint route citing Comcast's own words.


----------



## lpwcomp

bicker said:


> Why are you quoting Comcast when I'm talking about the regulation?


1.Because we're talking about what _*Comcast*_ does.

1.The regulation doesn't say that either. A CableCARD is _*not*_ a STB.


----------



## a68oliver

I recently moved and was offered a one year introductory price and package at my new address which includes a set top box and a cablecard in order to make the box work. Since I am using a Tivo Roamio  and not their set top box, I receive a $2.50 COE credit. The cost of the cablecard is included in the 1st (and only) outlet charge.


----------



## morac

You should get a credit for every card you have.

I have 2 cards. I received a $2.50 credit for the first card. For the second card I pay an $7.49 additional outlet fee, which already includes the $2.50 credit.


----------



## pdhenry

You were confused by my use of the hard-to-understand term "net savings". I meant that it should cost less to use a CableCARD in a Tivo than to use a Comcast set-top box.

The discussion isn't limited to cases where additional outlets are involved.

If I have a single TiVo and no Comcast STBs the FCC _requires_ that I be given a discount compared to the cost of a comparable package that includes an STB.

And if I do add an additional outlet, and the Additional Outlet fee includes a Comcast STB, the FCC _requires_ Comcast to give me a discount if I put a Comcast Cable Card into my own TiVo in place of taking the Comcast-provided STB.


----------



## snerd

morac said:


> You should get a credit for every card you have.
> 
> I have 2 cards. I received a $2.50 credit for the first card. For the second card I pay an $7.49 additional outlet fee, which already includes the $2.50 credit.


I have 2 cards, charged $1.50 for each with a single $2.50 credit. No additional outlet fee.

Sounds like Comcast fees vary from region to region.


----------



## bicker

lpwcomp said:


> 1.Because we're talking about what _*Comcast*_ does.


No. We're talking about what Comcast is required to do. Go back and check the messages leading up to this one.



pdhenry said:


> You were confused by my use of the hard-to-understand term "net savings". I meant that it should cost less to use a CableCARD in a Tivo than to use a Comcast set-top box.


I respect the fact that you _want _that to be the rule. It isn't. Let's stop beating a dead horse, and agree to disagree. You can go on being upset about the reality you encounter and I'll go on satisfied that no one is screwing me over.


----------



## lpwcomp

bicker said:


> I respect the fact that you _want _that to be the rule. It isn't. Let's stop beating a dead horse, and agree to disagree. You can go on being upset about the reality you encounter and I'll go on satisfied that no one is screwing me over.


That is the rule. How you can interpret it any other way is beyond me.

Since it is also explicit on Comcast's own website what they say they will do, if they do not do that then they are committing fraud.


----------



## bicker

lpwcomp said:


> How you can interpret it any other way is beyond me.


And I feel the same about your interpretation. Yet my interpretation is supported by the reality people experience, and yours is not. Let everyone decide for themselves.


----------



## lpwcomp

bicker said:


> And I feel the same about your interpretation. Yet my interpretation is supported by the reality people experience, and yours is not. Let everyone decide for themselves.


I guess you only see the reports of the people that support your interpretation and ignore the ones that conflict with it. You are also ignoring what Comcast says on their own website.


----------



## bicker

lpwcomp said:


> I guess you only see the reports of the people that support your interpretation and ignore the ones that conflict with it.


Nope. I see the same reports you do. You're just choosing to see people's upset and their tangential reference to what they want to be true as rationalization for your claim about what is required by the regulation.

Now you're stooping to sarcastic disparagement. Such behavior is inexcusable - seemingly an inability to accept that reasonable people could disagree, especially with something you personally want to be true.



lpwcomp said:


> You are also ignoring what Comcast says on their own website.


No, I'm not. You do seem to want to try to impose onto me your own personal view of what I see, without any rational basis for it. I'll let you in on a secret: I'm the indisputable authority on what I see, so you're going to just embarrass yourself engaging in that kind of unacceptable behavior.

I'll again invite you to maturely agree to disagree.


----------



## lpwcomp

bicker said:


> Nope. I see the same reports you do. You're just choosing to see people's upset and their tangential reference to what they want to be true as rationalization for your claim about what is required by the regulation.


This is a "tangential reference"?



bicker said:


> Now you're stooping to sarcastic disparagement. Such behavior is inexcusable - seemingly an inability to accept that reasonable people could disagree, especially with something you personally want to be true.
> 
> No, I'm not. You do seem to want to try to impose onto me your own personal view of what I see, without any rational basis for it. I'll let you in on a secret: I'm the indisputable authority on what I see, so you're going to just embarrass yourself engaging in that kind of unacceptable behavior.
> 
> I'll again invite you to maturely agree to disagree.


You are entitled to your opinion. You are not entitled to your own facts.

"Sarcastic disparagement"? What on earth are you talking about?

The only one here engaging in unacceptable behavior is you with the implication that I am not behaving "maturely". Not to mention your unwarranted accusations.

This may be viewed as "Sarcastic disparagement", but you remind me of:


----------



## bicker

lpwcomp said:


> This is a "tangential reference"?


Yes. Two cards. One discount. You both choose to consider the ADO including a second discount, and you both (perhaps) choose to view it as relevant to the question of what the regulation requires, when it is not. You are entitled to your opinion. You are not entitled to your own facts. You are entitled to post whatever you want. You are not entitled to have your never-ending horse beating in response to a reasonable person disagreeing with you considered mature behavior. It is shameful that you continue to spew this self-serving and juvenile nonsense in response to someone who has, so far, treated you politely and respectfully.


----------



## pdhenry

bicker said:


> And I feel the same about your interpretation. Yet my interpretation is supported by the reality people experience, and yours is not. Let everyone decide for themselves.


I've provided the relevant FCC webpage and you've provided "No, it's not."

If your position is that Comcast isn't adhering to the regulation then perhaps at least you agree that the FCC has a regulation on the matter.


----------



## chiguy50

bicker said:


> Yes. Two cards. One discount. You both choose to consider the ADO including a second discount, and you both (perhaps) choose to view it as relevant to the question of what the regulation requires, when it is not. You are entitled to your opinion. You are not entitled to your own facts. You are entitled to post whatever you want. You are not entitled to have your never-ending horse beating in response to a reasonable person disagreeing with you considered mature behavior. It is shameful that you continue to spew this self-serving and juvenile nonsense in response to someone who has, so far, treated you politely and respectfully.


Wow, my irony-meter just hit 11!










All I can say is that you certainly picked the right screen name, bicker.

As a long-time TiVo owner and Comcast customer, and someone who has done the due diligence for a service agreement with Comcast, I can confirm that lpwcomp, pdhenry, and morac are correct and your statements are off-base.

In short, if the customer is using his own equipment and his subscription includes digital video service, then he is entitled to a COE credit of $2.50 for each CableCARD on the account. That is the policy, plain and simple. Now, sometimes the policy is not correctly applied, and in that case it is up to the customer to request a correction. But that is an indictment of Comcast's billing and customer service operations and not a reflection of policy. I myself have had to persevere at times to get the COE's I am entitled to, but in the end I always manage to find someone in the management hierarchy who applies the policy correctly.

You can argue over the exact parameters of the FCC requirement for customer-owned equipment discounts, but there is very little room for dispute or interpretation of the published Comcast COE policy.


----------



## lpwcomp

bicker said:


> Yes. Two cards. One discount. You both choose to consider the ADO including a second discount, and you both (perhaps) choose to view it as relevant to the question of what the regulation requires, when it is not. You are entitled to your opinion. You are not entitled to your own facts. You are entitled to post whatever you want. You are not entitled to have your never-ending horse beating in response to a reasonable person disagreeing with you considered mature behavior. It is shameful that you continue to spew this self-serving and juvenile nonsense in response to someone who has, so far, treated you politely and respectfully.


Two discounts. The second one is included in the reduced ADO fee. The reg says that must give you a discount. It doesn't say it has to be a separate line item.

You keep insisting that this is a matter of opinion. it isn't. This is a discussion, not a "state your opinion unchallenged".

What's shameful is your continued ad hominems. Calling someone immature and juvenile is treating them "politely and respectfully"? Is that another one of your "opinions"?


----------



## bicker

pdhenry said:


> I've provided the relevant FCC webpage and you've provided "No, it's not."


No: I said that the Comcast webpage was not the FCC webpage. What I said about the FCC webpage is that it doesn't require what you claim it requires. You're reading the words of the Comcast webpage into the FCC webpage. We're not going to change each other's minds, so that's the last there is to say about it.

I do have to give you credit, at least, for behaving like an adult in the discussion, despite the childish behavior of others.


----------



## lpwcomp

bicker said:


> I do have to give you credit, at least, for behaving like an adult in the discussion, despite the childish behavior of others.


----------



## lpwcomp

bicker said:


> No: I said that the Comcast webpage was not the FCC webpage. What I said about the FCC webpage is that it doesn't require what you claim it requires. You're reading the words of the Comcast webpage into the FCC webpage. We're not going to change each other's minds, so that's the last there is to say about it.


The regulation says


> Your operator must give you a discount on any packages that include the price of a set-top box if you choose to use your own CableCARD-enabled device.


A CableCARD is not a set-top box.

Could Comcast avoid a net discount by charging for CableCARD rental and explicitly documenting that charge? Yes. But they don't.


----------



## chiguy50

lpwcomp said:


> The regulation says A CableCARD is not a set-top box.
> 
> Could Comcast avoid a net discount by charging for CableCARD rental and explicitly documenting that charge? Yes. But they don't.


And it's interesting to point out exactly why they don't. (CAVEAT: Comcast billing procedures vary from region to region and the the following may not apply to every account-holder.)

The FCC rules suggest that CableCARD fees should be moderate. ("Typically operators charge $2-4 per month to rent a CableCARD.") Comcast still provides the first CC free of charge. They used to list any additional CC's for additional devices as a separate billing line item, typically charging $1.50 per CC. But beginning about three years ago (on July 18, 2012, in my market), they removed the CC line-item charge and substituted a $9.95 fee for "Digital Service" (aka "Additional Digital Outlet"). I doubt that they would have been able to justify hiking the CC fee from $1.50 to $9.95--but this is in essence exactly what they have accomplished by rebranding the fee as representing a charge for digital service at an additional outlet instead of what it truly is. The move is utterly transparent but completely justifiable for Comcast's purposes.

Many of us have responded by replacing our additional TiVo DVR's with the Mini extender, thus avoiding the $120 annual ADO fees. I did so myself exactly one year ago this month and pocketed about $300 net (including the purchase price of the Mini w/PLS) by selling the TiVo Premiere in my master bedroom. Comcast's loss due to their duplicitous greed has been TiVo's gain, and I have hardly noticed the difference, except in my now fatter wallet.


----------



## lpwcomp

The $1.50 fee for additional CableCARDs was _*supposed*_ to be for additional cards _*in the same device*_. They never had a charge for the first card in a device. For TiVo users, this meant that the user should only incur the charge if he had an original Series 3 or was using two single stream cards in a THD or THDXL.

What Comcast actually did varied from locale to locale and even within a locale.

The ADO fee has been around for a long time and was in no way a replacement for the CableCARD fee.

Edit: I have one of their boxes, which counts as the first box. I also currently have 3 CableCARD using TiVos (a Premiere and 2 Roamios). I get billed 3x$9.95/mo ADO fees _*and*_ have 3x$2.50/mo COE credits.

At one time I had four but my THD died so I returned the m-card it was using. They immediately removed the credit but it took months and repeated phone calls to get them to remove the ADO fee.


----------



## chiguy50

lpwcomp said:


> What Comcast actually did varied from locale to locale and even within a locale.


That's exactly what I just said in my post.



lpwcomp said:


> The ADO fee has been around for a long time and *was in no way a replacement for the CableCARD fee*.


You are incorrect. The ADO fee did already exist, but what I described is in fact what they did on my account and thousands of others. In July 2011 they removed the long-standing CableCARD charge (for the second CC in a different device) and replaced it with a new ADO charge. Nothing in my equipment or setup had changed--it was simply a billing maneuver designed to increase revenue without any alteration of the service. YMMV.

And BTW I complained enough that they eventually comp'ed me for 12 months of the ADO fee and added free HBO and SHO to my service. I knew that the high-ups were fully aware of how they were exploiting their customers and would be willing to provide some relief to those who made enough noise about it.


----------



## lpwcomp

I have never paid a CableCARD fee and have had at least one CableCARD since 2008. The $1.50/mo you were paying should never have been there. Whether the ADO fee is/was valid is a different issue. I too objected to its imposition since it is (in my opinion) a violation of at least the spirit of FCC regulations. Unfortunately, the FCC isn't much interested in enforcing those regs. When you complain to them, they generally just forward your complaint to the cable company because the cable company assures them that they are in compliance.


----------



## chiguy50

lpwcomp said:


> I have never paid a CableCARD fee and have had at least one CableCARD since 2008.


As I said, YMMV, even though you and I are both in the same Comcast service region. I had two CableCARDs beginning in November 2009 and was always assessed a line-item charge of $1.50 for the additional card in the second device until July 2011 as I described above.



lpwcomp said:


> The $1.50/mo you were paying should never have been there.


I would take issue with that statement. In Comcast's defense, they should have the right to charge SOMETHING for supplying and servicing the equipment they provide; and $1.50 p.m. always seemed to me a paltry amount given the quality of the service and the costs associated with procuring, stocking, distributing, and servicing the CableCARDs.

OTOH, I frequently pressed Comcast CSR's to justify the fee given that it is not listed on any publicly available media in contravention of explicit FCC rules ("Your operator must list the cost of a CableCARD rental on its website or billing inserts and on its annual rate notice . . ."). There was a listing for the first CC in a device ($0.00) and for the second CC in the same device ($1.50) but no mention of the charge for a second CC in an additional device.
No one was ever able to provide a justification.



lpwcomp said:


> Whether the ADO fee is/was valid is a different issue. I too objected to its imposition since it is (in my opinion) a violation of at least the spirit of FCC regulations. Unfortunately, the FCC isn't much interested in enforcing those regs. When you complain to them, they generally just forward your complaint to the cable company because the cable company assures them that they are in compliance.


Well, I share your cynicism over the FCC's responsiveness to consumer concerns, but I myself have never bothered to complain to them because I've always been successful in getting satisfactory resolution from Comcast for my issues. I believe in exhausting all reasonable avenues of direct conflict resolution before involving third parties. (Full disclosure: I am never shy about mentioning that I was largely responsible for getting Comcast a multi-million dollar bulk services contract with my HOA even though the terms we negotiated were a fabulous deal for our homeowners.) Still, there is anecdotal evidence on these and similar threads of cable service customers who got swift relief from their MSO after filing an FCC complaint.

So, again, YMMV.


----------



## lpwcomp

chiguy50 said:


> OTOH, I frequently pressed Comcast CSR's to justify the fee given that it is not listed on any publicly available media in contravention of explicit FCC rules ("Your operator must list the cost of a CableCARD rental on its website or billing inserts and on its annual rate notice . . ."). There was a listing for the first CC in a device ($0.00) and for the second CC in the same device ($1.50) but no mention of the charge for a second CC in an additional device.
> No one was ever able to provide a justification.)


And they were quite explicit on their website, indeed it was emphasized, that there was no charge for the first CableCARD in a device and that the $1.50/mo charge only applied if you needed an additional card _in the same device._

Filing an FCC complaint was a last, desperate attempt on my part after fighting for months with Comcast. The only result was that Comcast contacted me to explain that they were in compliance.

As you noted, Comcast charges are all over the place. Two people with the exact same package and equipment can end up with vastly different itemized charges.

Some CSRs will insist that in order to receive HD channels, you need to have the "HD Technology" fee on your account.

As with communication companies, their customer (no) service and accounting departments seem to be generally designed to get people frustrated enough so that they give up and pay the extra, bogus charges.


----------



## chiguy50

lpwcomp said:


> And they were quite explicit on their website, indeed it was emphasized, that there was no charge for the first CableCARD in a device and that the $1.50/mo charge only applied if you needed an additional card _in the same device._
> 
> Filing an FCC complaint was a last, desperate attempt on my part after fighting for months with Comcast. The only result was that Comcast contacted me to explain that they were in compliance.
> 
> As you noted, Comcast charges are all over the place. Two people with the exact same package and equipment can end up with vastly different itemized charges.
> 
> Some CSRs will insist that in order to receive HD channels, you need to have the "HD Technology" fee on your account.
> 
> As with communication companies, their customer (no) service and accounting departments seem to be generally designed to get people frustrated enough so that they give up and pay the extra, bogus charges.


Amen to all of that.:up:

But on the flip side, the squeaky wheel gets the oil. There are lots of great deals to be had and concessions to be wrung out if you devote the time and energy and go about it the right way. No Comcast customer should be afraid to ask for freebies or discounts with the large profit margins built into their pricing structure.

It's unfortunate that the system works this way, but that's the game they're playing and if you don't take the field you're going to lose.


----------



## Sasparilla

Couple of questions to anyone that might know or have gone through this. Have an old Comcast multi-stream cable card in my TiVo HD (2 tuner channels) that is dying (not the hard drive, but the TiVo is). 

So I have a new Roamio and was wondering if I can take this old multi-stream cable card and use it in the new Roamio (and get 6 channel support) or will I need to get Comcast to send me a new Cable Card to get that 6 channel support? Anyone know?

Thank you.

I've noticed that Comcast has closed my 15 minute away walk in center (now everything is an hour away) and they don't allow phone calls to the service centers now (so you can't call ahead and see if they have what you need first). Went to one by my work earlier today, but the guy was totally clueless, but did confirm that they didn't have any in stock and had no idea when they'd get more (gotta love that I couldn't call ahead and see if they had that so I could have gotten that hour of my life back).


----------



## lpwcomp

Sasparilla said:


> Couple of questions. Have an old Comcast multi-stream cable card in my TiVo HD (2 tuner channels) that is dying (not the hard drive, but the TiVo is).
> 
> So I have a new Roamio and was wondering if I can take this old multi-stream cable card and use it in the new Roamio (and get 6 channel support) or will I need to get Comcast to send me a new Cable Card to get that 6 channel support?
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> I've noticed that Comcast has closed my 15 minute away walk in center (now everything is an hour away) and they don't allow phone calls to the service centers (so you can't call ahead and see if they have what you need first). Went to one by my work earlier today, but the guy was totally clueless, but did confirm that they didn't have any in stock and had no idea when they'd get more (gotta love that I couldn't call ahead and see if they had that so I could have gotten that hour of my life back).


You should be able to move the m-card from the THD to the Roamio. You'll need to get it paired to the Roamio, which might require getting it _*un*_paired from the THD. When you call to get it paired, make sure they understand that it is currently paired to your THD.


----------



## Sasparilla

lpwcomp said:


> You should be able to move the m-card from the THD to the Roamio. You'll need to get it paired to the Roamio, which might require getting it _*un*_paired from the THD. When you call to get it paired, make sure they understand that it is currently paired to your THD.


Thank you James, I'll do that when I call.

I'm still wondering if the card will support 6 streams as it came from when the HD's rolled out (2007/8?) and only supported 2 streams at that time, I believe, (desperately hoping Comcast has updated the CableCard's firmware via the network in the mean time...although that sounds like a reach as I type this).


----------



## lpwcomp

Sasparilla said:


> Thank you James, I'll do that when I call.
> 
> I'm still wondering if the card will support 6 streams as it came from when the HD's rolled out (2007/8?) and only supported 2 streams at that time, I believe, (desperately hoping Comcast has updated the CableCard's firmware via the network in the mean time...although that sounds like a reach as I type this).


What is the firmware version of your card?

There were very few CableCARDs deployed that only supported 2 streams. I think there was a bug in a least one level of firmware that limited it to 4 streams but even that is unlikely.


----------



## Sasparilla

lpwcomp said:


> What is the firmware version of your card?
> 
> There were very few CableCARDs deployed that only supported 2 streams. I think there was a bug in a least one level of firmware that limited it to 4 streams but even that is unlikely.


I'll check the firmware when I get home...sounds like I might have a good chance of a working cable card for the Roamio, which makes me happy.


----------



## Devx

If it's any consolation, I still have one of the M stream cable cards from the old THD days in my Roamio Plus and no issues with 6 tuners. All of my cable cards (which are Motorola's) are reporting the same values, not sure which is the correct firmware value.

FW* 06.25
FW 05.23


----------



## pdhenry

Unless I'm mistaken the first thing my CableCards did when I installed them was update their firmware.


----------



## morac

Comcast plans to add a self-service activation tool for Cable-Cards. Better late than never.

http://www.fiercecable.com/story/co...-service-tool-cablecard-activation/2015-10-15


----------



## Puppy76

lpwcomp said:


> You should be able to move the m-card from the THD to the Roamio. You'll need to get it paired to the Roamio, which might require getting it _*un*_paired from the THD. When you call to get it paired, make sure they understand that it is currently paired to your THD.


So very simple, so for Comcast, maybe 28 hours on the phone with 12 different people.

This should all be automated...


----------



## Puppy76

morac said:


> Comcast plans to add a self-service activation tool for Cable-Cards. Better late than never.
> 
> http://www.fiercecable.com/story/co...-service-tool-cablecard-activation/2015-10-15


LOL no kidding, it's still welcome, but OMG they're a decade late.

It's in THEIR benefit for this all to be as simple as possible! You should be able to set up service online, have them ship you the card, and you stick it in and activate it online. *THEY* are the ones who are going to miss out on customers by not having this be easy....not to mention having to play for dozens of hours of phone service for no good reason.


----------



## lstone19

Puppy76 said:


> It's in THEIR benefit for this all to be as simple as possible! You should be able to set up service online, have them ship you the card, and you stick it in and activate it online. *THEY* are the ones who are going to miss out on customers by not having this be easy....not to mention having to play for dozens of hours of phone service for no good reason.


As I've tried to point out to them (when dealing with Exec. Customer Relations), I realize they would prefer I use their DVR but so long as they're TiVo compatible and the satellite providers aren't, they have my business. Make things so I can't use TiVo with them and it's off to satellite I will go.


----------



## lstone19

lstone19 said:


> I appreciate the comments. My take on the comments is that their should be a credit for the 1st Cablecard (in other words, my account was right and is now wrong) so I will go the FCC complaint route citing Comcast's own words.


It appears my FCC complaint was successful. I was promptly called by Comcast and they said they have fixed my account and I will get the credit go forward. The last bill had what appears to be a manual credit for the missed month plus what I hope is an automatic credit for the current month. I'll believe it's really fixed when I get my 11/6 bill and it has the credit on it.


----------



## pdhenry

Well, it looks like me my Comcast bill has been "corrected."  I now am charged (correctly, I believe) for my additional outlet with a Cablecard. Its bundled on the bill at $7.45 with the notation "includes discount for customer owned equipment."

Unfortunately they failed to recognize that my primary outlet also has a CableCard. The billing detail for the primary outlet states "Includes... digital converter" so to me it's clear that I should get the discount for renting only a subset of the converter (the digital _adapter_ for my Series 2 box appears separately).

Before calling I have hopes to resolve it without having to go to the FCC but I know that that seems to work if I have to.


----------



## morac

That's the same state I was in awhile back and I managed to get free HBO for 2 years by calling in and complaining about it and threatening to get the FCC involved, so I'd try that road first.


----------



## pdhenry

Did they fix the problem *and* give you free HBO? I'd just like the billing to reflect the FCC regs and Comcast's published policy (unlike some in this thread I believe they are consistent) and while I will be passing a complaint to the FCC if they don't correct it I don't feel the need for more than correct billing.

I just want to get my evidence ready (FCC requirement, Comcast policy per links in this thread) then I'll contact them via chat so I have a transcript.


----------



## morac

I forget the exact details, but I had ended up contacting Comcast via Twitter and the guy there ended up giving me free HBO because he said he couldn't issue the credit. I had also contacted Comcast via the phone and chat and eventually the credit was reinstated. The end result was I got both the credit and free HBO.


----------



## HerronScott

drhankz said:


> *THE DIRECT LINE IS BELOW:*
> 
> Comcast Cable Card Activation Number
> *877-405-2298*


Does anyone know the best times to call this number? Is it 24x7?

I need to move one of the CableCards from one of my S3 OLEDs to my new Roamio and pair it and want to try and avoid any trauma if there are better times to call to get this done. 

Scott


----------



## lpwcomp

HerronScott said:


> Does anyone know the best times to call this number? Is it 24x7?
> 
> I need to move one of the CableCards from one of my S3 OLEDs to my new Roamio and pair it and want to try and avoid any trauma if there are better times to call to get this done.
> 
> Scott


Are you certain that the card is an m-card?


----------



## HerronScott

lpwcomp said:


> Are you certain that the card is an m-card?


Yes. All 4 of the cards in my 2 S3 OLED's are M-cards. I did have 2 S-cards in one of them originally but they were both replaced with M-cards when one of them failed during a firmware update many many years ago (which has been the only problem that I've had with the CableCards).

Scott


----------



## morac

I have a 1 year promotion rate with Comcast set to expire next month. When I got it last year, I was told I could call in before it expired and try and extend it, but I've read that tends to not work.

Anyone have any recommendations for my upcoming battle with Comcast to extend my promo rate?


----------



## midson

I recently went through the same thing. I searched the web and printed out new customer offers and took those into a service center location. I asked the rep if I could get the new customer special. He barely hesitated and said sure. I was prepared to cancel service but it didn't come to that. Just be friendly.


----------



## lpwcomp

morac said:


> I have a 1 year promotion rate with Comcast set to expire next month. When I got it last year, I was told I could call in before it expired and try and extend it, but I've read that tends to not work.
> 
> Anyone have any recommendations for my upcoming battle with Comcast to extend my promo rate?


Call in. What could it hurt? I have been told by Comcast CSRs to do that very thing.


----------



## bicker

morac said:


> I have a 1 year promotion rate with Comcast set to expire next month. When I got it last year, I was told I could call in before it expired and try and extend it, but I've read that tends to not work.
> 
> Anyone have any recommendations for my upcoming battle with Comcast to extend my promo rate?


In my experience, it works once or twice. After that, your best bet is to upgrade to a higher level of service, adding another premium service or two. You'll be paying more, regardless, but they're more likely to give you a discount on what you're paying for if you just upgraded to a higher level of service.


----------



## HerronScott

bicker said:


> In my experience, it works once or twice. After that, your best bet is to upgrade to a higher level of service, adding another premium service or two. You'll be paying more, regardless, but they're more likely to give you a discount on what you're paying for if you just upgraded to a higher level of service.


When your only option appears to be a Triple Play package how do you avoid them installing their X1 DVR and voice gateway?

Scott


----------



## bicker

HerronScott said:


> When your only option appears to be a Triple Play package how do you avoid them installing their X1 DVR and voice gateway?


My plan is to take a hit for a year or two, by dropping down to a minimal package, paying top dollar for it. Alternatively, you could put up an antenna and just rely on OTA for a year, if you're suitably located, or switch to alternative providers for a couple of years. Practically every homeowner has that option for subscription video entertainment. (For Internet, not so much.) Then you come back into the system at the bottom of their offerings and work your way back up.


----------



## HerronScott

bicker said:


> My plan is to take a hit for a year or two, by dropping down to a minimal package, paying top dollar for it. Alternatively, you could put up an antenna and just rely on OTA for a year, if you're suitably located, or switch to alternative providers for a couple of years. Practically every homeowner has that option for subscription video entertainment. (For Internet, not so much.) Then you come back into the system at the bottom of their offerings and work your way back up.


Yeah OTA is not really an option for us. There's a reason that one of the first cable companies in Virginia was started here (middle of the Shenandoah Valley). Wife also can't do without Food Network. And Dish/DirectTV are the only alternatives which we are not going to switch to (can't use my existing TiVo and I'd still need Comcast for Internet).

Scott


----------



## bicker

Those are the same kinds of reasons my plan is to take a hit for a year. (Food Network is available on the Starter package here, so you could start there and work your way back up over time.)


----------



## chiguy50

bicker said:


> My plan is to take a hit for a year or two, by dropping down to a minimal package, *paying top dollar for it*. Alternatively, you could put up an antenna and just rely on OTA for a year, if you're suitably located, or switch to alternative providers for a couple of years. Practically every homeowner has that option for subscription video entertainment. (For Internet, not so much.) Then you come back into the system at the bottom of their offerings and work your way back up.


There shouldn't be any need to pay top dollar for any tier of service so long as you have some negotiating skills and are willing to spend the time and effort to engage with customer service.

Similar to the airlines' model, the MSO's have structured their pricing schemes such that the profit margins allow plenty of room for downward adjustment to the published fees. Only those consumers who don't pay attention to expenditures, are too intimidated to bargain, or who are constrained by circumstances, need to pay full freight.

Depending on your programming and equipment needs, you can easily shave many hundreds of dollars off your annual CTV bill with a little due diligence and a simple phone call to Comcast. Example: HBO has a published rate of *$16* p.m. in my market, but you can get it for *free* (depending on your tier of service) as a limited-time promotional offer or for *$1* p.m. with a 24-month commitment.

There are lots of different tactics you can employ to lower your bill, limited only by your ingenuity and willingness to engage in the billing game!


----------



## bicker

None of that is new to many of us. The point that morac raised is that after a negotiating a better rate like that a couple of times, it becomes progressively more difficult to get such a discount without upgrading your level of service. The service providers are wise to what you've stated, and have been, on occasion and affecting some but not all subscribers, let customers disconnect rather than offer a discount yet one more time for the same low level offering.


----------



## chiguy50

bicker said:


> None of that is new to many of us. The point that morac raised is that after a negotiating a better rate like that a couple of times, it becomes progressively more difficult to get such a discount without upgrading your level of service. The service providers are wise to what you've stated, and have been, on occasion and affecting some but not all subscribers, let customers disconnect rather than offer a discount yet one more time for the same low level offering.


Of course YMMV, but over the past five years I have never upped my tier of service and yet have always managed to obtain discounts, freebies, or offsets. In fact, my service is provided via my HOA's bulk services agreement, which lessens my bargaining position considerably.

Persistence and ingenuity will usually pay off.


----------



## bicker

chiguy50 said:


> Of course YMMV


That's the key. It varies depending on circumstances, including the effects of marketing segmentation - the same effects that result in neighbors getting radically different offers from cruise companies, siblings getting radically different offers for financial services, etc.


----------



## chiguy50

bicker said:


> That's the key. It varies depending on circumstances, including the effects of marketing segmentation - the same effects that result in neighbors getting radically different offers from cruise companies, siblings getting radically different offers for financial services, etc.


In my case, I currently have one CableCARD with HD service, HBO and Starz on my individual account (in addition to the BSA's Digital Starter service and two DTA's), and Comcast winds up paying me a net $0.75 every month for the privilege. And up until last month I also had free SHO, which I hope to get renewed in short order.


----------



## bicker

So you'll have three premium channels! What else is there to add on top of that? It sounds like it is pretty close to the top level of service offered. How much would they charge you for all that?


----------



## hybucket

morac said:


> I have a 1 year promotion rate with Comcast set to expire next month. When I got it last year, I was told I could call in before it expired and try and extend it, but I've read that tends to not work.
> 
> Anyone have any recommendations for my upcoming battle with Comcast to extend my promo rate?


Based on my experiences with the annual Call To Comcast, best recommendations are:
Taking the day off from work.
Turn off the doorbell and shut off Call Waiting.
Use a portable phone so you can occasionally get to the kitchen for food and drink.

My average time (and this is only average, usually lots more) on the phone with various "departments" is 3 hours. That includes hang-ups by both myself and them, by myself when a) they don't either speak English very well or don't speak loud enough, or b) when the say there are no "deals" to be had, and by then, when they've obviously had enough and ask me to hang on while they connect me to another department. 
It sometimes helps if you can them to connect you to "customer retention" as quickly as possible. Some will, some won't.

Good luck.


----------



## chiguy50

bicker said:


> So you'll have three premium channels! What else is there to add on top of that? It sounds like it is pretty close to the top level of service offered. How much would they charge you for all that?


I'm not exactly sure what you're asking, but there's always room for more.

As another data point, I helped to negotiate our HOA's BSA and we pushed the per-unit price down well below 50% of the street price for Digital Starter (which at the time was $59.95 and is currently $68.95 p.m.) plus other bennies, such as a $20,000 signing bonus. We had a large captive customer base as a bargaining chip, but we had to dicker repeatedly in order to get the best deal.

I'm just emphasizing that there is plenty of wiggle room on pricing if you go about it intelligently. I truly wish the MSO's (and the airlines, et al) would just establish a reasonable profit-making across-the-board price and stick to it, but unfortunately that's not how the game is being played.


----------



## HerronScott

HerronScott said:


> Does anyone know the best times to call this number? Is it 24x7?
> 
> I need to move one of the CableCards from one of my S3 OLEDs to my new Roamio and pair it and want to try and avoid any trauma if there are better times to call to get this done.
> 
> Scott


Ended up working from home today in order to avoid the usual day-before-Thanksgiving traffic issues on the Interstate and did this move this afternoon. Thought I would report back that it went smoothly and without any problems!

I did call before starting and asked if they needed to unpair it before I pulled it from the old "device". They said no so I said I would call back once I had it installed in the new "device". I pulled the second CableCard from the S3 and after jotting down the serial number, inserted it in the Roamio and called back. Gave them the CableCard serial number, host ID and CableCard number (Cisco/SA system so no data ID). He went off and did his unpairing and repairing (and kept me updated). Once he came back that he was done. I was getting the right channels including HBO without any delay. I was testing while waiting and although I started seeing the regular channels pretty early, I did not get HBO until he came back that it was done.

I was also happy to see that Xfinity VOD showed up as well and a quick test showed it seemed to work fine. Not sure if I'll use it but you never know!

Scott


----------



## drhankz

HerronScott said:


> Ended up working from home today in order to avoid the usual day-before-Thanksgiving traffic issues on the Interstate and did this move this afternoon. Thought I would report back that it went smoothly and without any problems!
> 
> I did call before starting and asked if they needed to unpair it before I pulled it from the old "device". They said no so I said I would call back once I had it installed in the new "device". I pulled the second CableCard from the S3 and after jotting down the serial number, inserted it in the Roamio and called back. Gave them the CableCard serial number, host ID and CableCard number (Cisco/SA system so no data ID). He went off and did his unpairing and repairing (and kept me updated). Once he came back that he was done. I was getting the right channels including HBO without any delay. I was testing while waiting and although I started seeing the regular channels pretty early, I did not get HBO until he came back that it was done.
> 
> I was also happy to see that Xfinity VOD showed up as well and a quick test showed it seemed to work fine. Not sure if I'll use it but you never know!
> 
> Scott


Did I hear three cheers for Comcast :up::up::up:


----------



## HerronScott

drhankz said:


> Did I hear three cheers for Comcast :up::up::up:


Yes, you did. 

Scott


----------



## Jay2tak

HerronScott said:


> Ended up working from home today in order to avoid the usual day-before-Thanksgiving traffic issues on the Interstate and did this move this afternoon. Thought I would report back that it went smoothly and without any problems!
> 
> I did call before starting and asked if they needed to unpair it before I pulled it from the old "device". They said no so I said I would call back once I had it installed in the new "device". I pulled the second CableCard from the S3 and after jotting down the serial number, inserted it in the Roamio and called back. Gave them the CableCard serial number, host ID and CableCard number (Cisco/SA system so no data ID). He went off and did his unpairing and repairing (and kept me updated). Once he came back that he was done. I was getting the right channels including HBO without any delay. I was testing while waiting and although I started seeing the regular channels pretty early, I did not get HBO until he came back that it was done.
> 
> I was also happy to see that Xfinity VOD showed up as well and a quick test showed it seemed to work fine. Not sure if I'll use it but you never know!
> 
> Scott


I'm going to try the same thing as I ordered a Roamio Pro yesterday.


----------



## HerronScott

Jay2tak said:


> I'm going to try the same thing as I ordered a Roamio Pro yesterday.


Hopefully your CableCard move goes as well as I mine did. I used kmttg to copy the Season Passes from 1 of the 2 S3's and all is working well so far. After this weekend, I'll do the same for the SP's on the second S3 and make it the primary TiVo. 

Scott


----------



## debnjay

Switching to comcast here in the Chicago burbs soon and I'm wondering what I should be paying for cablecards. I'm guessing the answer is buried somewhere in the 233(!) pages in this thread but I gave up after scanning through a few pages. If I have one TiVO premier (4 tuner) and two TiVO HDs (2 tuners each) can someone tell me what I should be paying? The quote I got from Comcast shows 1 cablecard is free and the other two are $9.95 each.

Also, way back when I first got these TiVOs with WOW I needed 2 M-cards in the 4-tuner premier. Is that still true or do the M-cards support more tuners these days?

Thanks.


----------



## chiguy50

debnjay said:


> Switching to comcast here in the Chicago burbs soon and I'm wondering what I should be paying for cablecards. I'm guessing the answer is buried somewhere in the 233(!) pages in this thread but I gave up after scanning through a few pages. If I have one TiVO premier (4 tuner) and two TiVO HDs (2 tuners each) *can someone tell me what I should be paying? The quote I got from Comcast shows 1 cablecard is free and the other two are $9.95 each.*
> 
> Also, way back when I first got these TiVOs with WOW I needed 2 M-cards in the 4-tuner premier. *Is that still true or do the M-cards support more tuners these days?*
> 
> Thanks.


That quote you got is the typical Comcast fee rate (although in actual practice, the fees will vary); however, technically, they will maintain that you are not being charged for the CableCARDs but rather for the "additional digital outlets" which they are serving. That's their way of dodging the FCC's recommendations for typical CableCARD fees, which are supposed to be in the $2 to $4 range.

One multi-stream CableCARD is all that is necessary (or even feasible) in any current TiVo, including the 6-tuner Roamio.


----------



## lstone19

I'm also in the Chicago area and that matches my experience except you should also receive three $2.50/mo customer owned equipment credits. The base fee and the $9.95 additional outlet fees include converters you aren't using so the credits refund that to you.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## debnjay

lstone19 said:


> I'm also in the Chicago area and that matches my experience except you should also receive three $2.50/mo customer owned equipment credits. The base fee and the $9.95 additional outlet fees include converters you aren't using so the credits refund that to you.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


So you're saying what I should be charged is:

1st card: $0
2nd card: $9.95 - $2.50 = $7.45
3rd card: $9.95 - $2.50 = $7.45​Is that correct?

Thanks,
Jay


----------



## lstone19

No. 1st card: $0.00 - $2.50
You'll be charged the full amount up front with credits automatically appearing later. Mine post a couple of days before the billing date.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## debnjay

lstone19 said:


> No. 1st card: $0.00 - $2.50
> You'll be charged the full amount up front with credits automatically appearing later. Mine post a couple of days before the billing date.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ahh, Ok. Thanks for this. I'll not looking forward to the impending argument with them but at least now I know what I should be arguing for


----------



## pdhenry

I'm still fighting the battle over the first card discount but the Chat person gave me a $10 credit against the issue so my feeling of urgency was quashed.


----------



## lstone19

lstone19 said:


> It appears my FCC complaint was successful. I was promptly called by Comcast and they said they have fixed my account and I will get the credit go forward. The last bill had what appears to be a manual credit for the missed month plus what I hope is an automatic credit for the current month. I'll believe it's really fixed when I get my 11/6 bill and it has the credit on it.


To bring closure to this, I've now seen the customer owned equipment credit automatically applied in November and December.

To summarize, after fighting, Comcast finally agreed that a customer owned equipment is due for the first cablecard on my account despite earlier claiming that since they aren't explicitly charging for that card, no credit was due (of course they are charging for it - it's just part of the base service bundle).


----------



## chiguy50

lstone19 said:


> To bring closure to this, I've now seen the customer owned equipment credit automatically applied in November and December.
> 
> To summarize, after fighting, Comcast finally agreed that a customer owned equipment is due for the first cablecard on my account despite earlier claiming that since they aren't explicitly charging for that card, no credit was due (of course they are charging for it - it's just part of the base service bundle).


Well, to be fair (but what fun is that?), "Comcast" (corporate) has never disputed this point. It's just that their billing system is chaotic in some respects and many first-line CSR's and technicians are clueless about CableCARDs and TiVo's.

In the past I've encountered CSR's who were positively incredulous that I was demanding a COE credit for each of my CableCARD's. "What, we're giving you the first one for free and you still expect to get a credit for it?" they'd ask. "Yes," I'd reply, "just exactly as stipulated in your own published policies." Even pointing them to the pertinent web page wouldn't help, as they were totally at sea regarding how to implement the credits on my account.

But elevating the issue to a higher level has always resulted in a correction to my account and I have always managed to get the credits I was due--including compensation for those that had been omitted in previous months.


----------



## lpwcomp

chiguy50 said:


> Well, to be fair (but what fun is that?), "Comcast" (corporate) has never disputed this point. It's just that their billing system is chaotic in some respects and many first-line CSR's and technicians are clueless about CableCARDs and TiVo's.
> 
> In the past I've encountered CSR's who were positively incredulous that I was demanding a COE credit for each of my CableCARD's. "What, we're giving you the first one for free and you still expect to get a credit for it?" they'd ask. "Yes," I'd reply, "just exactly as stipulated in your own published policies." Even pointing them to the pertinent web page wouldn't help, as they were totally at sea regarding how to implement the credits on my account.
> 
> But elevating the issue to a higher level has always resulted in a correction to my account and I have always managed to get the credits I was due--including compensation for those that had been omitted in previous months.


You should have corrected the CSRs. You are not due a credit for the *CableCARD*, you are due a credit for the *box*.


----------



## bicker

The COE credit is a credit _for a customer using their own equipment_ instead of using a STB.


----------



## morac

In case anyone is interested in how my "battle" with Comcast went, they put me on a Premiere double play for $119.99, that's $20 more than the $99.99 double play I was on, but it includes all the movie channels (and supposedly all the sports channels though I'm not getting any more than I was previously) plus Blast Internet (which I'm currently paying $12 a month extra for). 

So basically I'm paying $8 more a month for all the movie channels, which seems like a good deal to me. 

The only downside is that I was only 6 months in to a 24 month free HBO promo and since this promo is only a year, I'll lose the last 6 months of free HBO that I would have gotten had I not taken this promo. Still that's better than paying the extra $40 a month I would have paid had I not taken the promo.


----------



## lstone19

chiguy50 said:


> Well, to be fair (but what fun is that?), "Comcast" (corporate) has never disputed this point. It's just that their billing system is chaotic in some respects and many first-line CSR's and technicians are clueless about CableCARDs and TiVo's.
> 
> ...
> 
> But elevating the issue to a higher level has always resulted in a correction to my account and I have always managed to get the credits I was due--including compensation for those that had been omitted in previous months.


I agree with the first point except that in my case, I had to go very high to get it right. Denied locally, denied by Executive Customer Relations ([email protected]), finally got it after an FCC complaint.

I consider "we_can_help" to be Comcast "corporate" yet from my experience, even some of them at that level don't have it right.


----------



## chiguy50

lpwcomp said:


> You should have corrected the CSRs. You are not due a credit for the *CableCARD*, you are due a credit for the *box*.





bicker said:


> The COE credit is a credit _for a customer using their own equipment_ instead of using a STB.


I was using shorthand in the wording of my post on the subject. Obviously, as the name implies, the COE credit applies to each video device supplied by the customer for which he is receiving a digital signal via a CableCARD on the customer's Comcast account.


----------



## bicker

chiguy50 said:


> I was using shorthand in the wording of my post on the subject.


Most of the confusion regarding this issue, especially (but not only) the confusion between subscriber and customer service rep, stems from the use of such "shorthand". Calling things what they actually are, and only what they actually are, should help reduce confusion. If casual readers of the thread see only the words Comcast uses to describe things used to describe those things, then they'll have greater success securing what they wish from Comcast.


----------



## DianaMo

Any chance these would be compatable with Comcast Xfinity?

http://www.shopgoodwill.com/viewItem.asp?itemID=26682477


----------



## SCSIRAID

DianaMo said:


> Any chance these would be compatable with Comcast Xfinity?
> 
> http://www.shopgoodwill.com/viewItem.asp?itemID=26682477


Yes... as long as Comcast stays MPEG2 they will work. The top one needs two cablecards while the bottom needs only one. They are dog slow though and only support the SD menus... so Id personally pass and look for a used or refirb Premier rather than go for these.

I seem to recall that TiVo was not going to allow new subs on these early HD boxes (which these two are) so I would check into that before doing anything. Im sure someone here will know about that.


----------



## unitron

DianaMo said:


> Any chance these would be compatable with Comcast Xfinity?
> 
> http://www.shopgoodwill.com/viewItem.asp?itemID=26682477


My opinion on their performance isn't as gloomy as that of SCSIRAID, but he or she makes a point worth noting about the subscription question.

If these do not have a current subscription which can be transferred to a new owner, they can never ever again be subscribed by anyone, due to a recent policy change at TiVo, Inc.

Since there's almost no chance whatsoever that the previous owner who donated them is still maintaining a monthly or annual subscription and can be contacted to get a reference number from TiVo to transfer the subs to a new owner, it is only if they have lifetime that they would be usable as TiVos.

The remotes and wireless adapters may well be worth more than the 2 TiVos.

If one could find out the TiVo Service number, one could contact TiVo customer service and find out the account status.

But they won't tell you anything about the previous owner.


----------



## bicker

SCSIRAID said:


> Yes... as long as Comcast stays MPEG2 they will work.


Comcast switched to MPEG-4 here a few months ago.


----------



## bicker

SCSIRAID said:


> I seem to recall that TiVo was not going to allow new subs on these early HD boxes (which these two are) so I would check into that before doing anything. Im sure someone here will know about that.


Can you please clarify this policy or refer to where TiVo does? I have a Series 3 with lifetime service that I'm not using ... does this affect me should I choose to sell it?


----------



## SCSIRAID

bicker said:


> Can you please clarify this policy or refer to where TiVo does? I have a Series 3 with lifetime service that I'm not using ... does this affect me should I choose to sell it?


I believe lifetime boxes are excluded from this but I dont have any links to official policy... just hearsay.


----------



## SCSIRAID

bicker said:


> Comcast switched to MPEG-4 here a few months ago.


Really? Did they announce that or just do it? I only actively use a Premier and a Romio so I wouldnt know since those do support MPEG 4.


----------



## SCSIRAID

unitron said:


> My opinion on their performance isn't as gloomy as that of SCSIRAID, but he or she makes a point worth noting about the subscription question.
> 
> If these do not have a current subscription which can be transferred to a new owner, they can never ever again be subscribed by anyone, due to a recent policy change at TiVo, Inc.
> 
> Since there's almost no chance whatsoever that the previous owner who donated them is still maintaining a monthly or annual subscription and can be contacted to get a reference number from TiVo to transfer the subs to a new owner, it is only if they have lifetime that they would be usable as TiVos.
> 
> The remotes and wireless adapters may well be worth more than the 2 TiVos.
> 
> If one could find out the TiVo Service number, one could contact TiVo customer service and find out the account status.
> 
> But they won't tell you anything about the previous owner.


Yeah.. I was probably too hard on it. In my case, I do a lot of network stuff with the S3 and moving stuff around to other boxes is very slow on the S3.... but for just basic DVR function the SD interface is not so bad.

In the case of the OP question, the ban on re-subbing S3/THD's kinda trumps everything else.


----------



## lpwcomp

bicker said:


> Comcast switched to MPEG-4 here a few months ago.


Only the non-local HD channels have been switched, and not even all of those. Most of the HD sports channels are still Mpeg2.


----------



## cherry ghost

SCSIRAID said:


> Really? Did they announce that or just do it? I only actively use a Premier and a Romio so I wouldnt know since those do support MPEG 4.


In "Settings," find "TiVo box Diagnostics." The "Video PID" will be either MPEG2 or H.264.


----------



## snerd

SCSIRAID said:


> Really? Did they announce that or just do it? I only actively use a Premier and a Romio so I wouldnt know since those do support MPEG 4.


Comcast sends letters to people with older TiVos, roughly a month or two before making the switch to MPEG4. I got a letter from them in October saying they would be switching in December.

You might not get a letter from them, since your equipment is already compatible. Not sure how Comcast knows what kind of TiVo we have...


----------



## lstone19

I got the letter a couple of weeks ago (Chicago area). Appeared to be sent to all Cablecard customers; we do not currently have any incompatible equipment in service with Comcast.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bicker

SCSIRAID said:


> Really? Did they announce that or just do it?


It was announced in advance.



lpwcomp said:


> Only the non-local HD channels have been switched, and not even all of those. Most of the HD sports channels are still Mpeg2.


I haven't checked which are which. What I have noted is that the number of TiVo Suggestion recordings on my TiVo Roamio Plus has skyrocketed as there seems to now be almost three times as much room for recordings.











snerd said:


> Not sure how Comcast knows what kind of TiVo we have...


Perhaps the CableCARD pairing includes the client type.


----------



## docfruitbat

btwyx said:


> My host IDs are 016-. According to Doug below, its the first 3 digits which give the manufacturer. I'd expect all TiVos to have the same manufacturer ID, so it doesn't sound right if yours say 035.
> 
> It might even really be invalid if they have a list of valid IDs.


Yes, I know I'm quoting a very old post, but it's relevent to my problem 
I have an old Series 3 HD that a few weeks ago decided to "die". First I though it was the power supply (replaced it, no help) then checked the HD (S.M.A.R.T. says 'FAILED') and replace it too. The S3 now boots, goes through the Setup, but gets no channels at all.
Called Comcast and after being transfered a few times talk to someone who takes the card's info (Card S/N, Cablecard Id, Host Id and Data). The CSR asks for the Host ID 3 times before stating that the Host ID seems "wrong". Both cards report Host Id 016. The CSR says it should be 035. Anyway, they try sending the auth signal, but no luck for either card. So, upon their advice, I remove the cards and swap them for a fresh pair at my local Comcast office.
I pop the new ones in and they also report as Host Id 016. I call Comcast to activate and the CSR says the same thing: host id should be 035. The rep. tries to auth the cards but says there is an error. 
So, I have a schedule tech to come out tomorrow to have a look at things. Hopefully this person can tell me what's going on.
Now to the post above: I have another TiVo thats an HD XL, so I check it. It has one Cablecard (m-card) and it's Host id is 035!
Something seems wrong here. This all used to work before the HD died. I recall when the S3 was connected originally that the tech person had issues with it, though I don't recall what exactly.
Well, tomorrow will be interesting. Wish me luck!


----------



## morac

Host ID is that of the device. It never changes. The S3 isn't the same model as the HD XL so it's not surprising that the host ID isn't the same. Also the S3 wasn't M CableCard compliant, which is why it requires two of them. It's possible Comcast simply doesn't know how to pair the S3 as the cards need to be paired in S card mode.


----------



## a68oliver

morac said:


> Host ID is that of the device. It never changes. The S3 isn't the same model as the HD XL so it's not surprising that the host ID isn't the same. Also the S3 wasn't M CableCard compliant, which is why it requires two of them. It's possible Comcast simply doesn't know how to pair the S3 as the cards need to be paired in S card mode.


Remember there were two different S3 models, the S3 original OLED and the S3 HD. Both are actually HD models but the naming was confusing. The newer HD model can operate off of one M card. The older OLED model required two cards of any flavor in any combination, S or M.

I am not sure what the host ids were for either of these models since I have retired them and replaced with a roamio.


----------



## HerronScott

docfruitbat said:


> Called Comcast and after being transfered a few times talk to someone who takes the card's info (Card S/N, Cablecard Id, Host Id and Data). The CSR asks for the Host ID 3 times before stating that the Host ID seems "wrong". Both cards report Host Id 016. The CSR says it should be 035. Anyway, they try sending the auth signal, but no luck for either card. So, upon their advice, I remove the cards and swap them for a fresh pair at my local Comcast office.
> I pop the new ones in and they also report as Host Id 016. I call Comcast to activate and the CSR says the same thing: host id should be 035. The rep. tries to auth the cards but says there is an error.


Sounds like you have a Motorola system as our Host ID's with Cisco are nothing like that. 

Is it possible they are trying to (incorrectly) reconfigure your existing HD XL which has the Host ID starting with 035?

Scott


----------



## docfruitbat

morac said:


> Host ID is that of the device. It never changes. The S3 isn't the same model as the HD XL so it's not surprising that the host ID isn't the same. Also the S3 wasn't M CableCard compliant, which is why it requires two of them. It's possible Comcast simply doesn't know how to pair the S3 as the cards need to be paired in S card mode.


I suspect you are correct about them not knowing how to pair the S3, though they did ask if this was a Bolt, Premier, Roamio or "series" TiVo, so the presumably understand there is a difference between the models.



a68oliver said:


> Remember there were two different S3 models, the S3 original OLED and the S3 HD. Both are actually HD models but the naming was confusing. The newer HD model can operate off of one M card. The older OLED model required two cards of any flavor in any combination, S or M.
> 
> I am not sure what the host ids were for either of these models since I have retired them and replaced with a roamio.


My S3 is definitely the older model that can't take advantage of multi-stream mode. Apparently the Host Id 016 is for a chipset that is Single-stream mode only, while a 035 is mutli-stream capable.



HerronScott said:


> Sounds like you have a Motorola system as our Host ID's with Cisco are nothing like that.
> 
> Is it possible they are trying to (incorrectly) reconfigure your existing HD XL which has the Host ID starting with 035?
> 
> Scott


I recall seeing the stylized "M" for Motorola on some of the chips on the motherboard when I had it open, so I suspect you are correct about that.

No, my HD XL is still working correctly (just checked), but since I haven't talked to 
them about it I don't see why they would try and reconfig it.

I'm a little puzzled about the whole process. From other threads within this forum the "magic" supposedly is that I give them all 4 pieces of information and that they faithfully enter that into their system. They even read all of the information I gave them back to me to verify. They stated there was an error reported while attempting to pair, but not what the error was (I asked and they couldn't seem to articulate it to me).

Oh well, I just got a confirmation call from then so we'll see what happens tomorrow afternoon when the tech shows up.

I'm also considering my options here.
Given the age of this unit, it's far out lived it's projected lifetime, so, if the tech is unable to enable service I may give in to my urges and buy a Bolt or a Roamio with some Mini's for the other rooms. But that's an expensive proposition.


----------



## morac

Actually getting no channels at all is very odd as it means the cards aren't activated. Pairing is only needed to view protected channels and Comcast only protects movie and premium ones. The cards shouldn't have lost activation when the S3 "died", so maybe the S3 is just broken.


----------



## docfruitbat

morac said:


> Actually getting no channels at all is very odd as it means the cards aren't activated. Pairing is only needed to view protected channels and Comcast only protects movie and premium ones. The cards shouldn't have lost activation when the S3 "died", so maybe the S3 is just broken.


That would be disappointing as it's been in service for about 10 years, and I spent money on a new power supply and HD. 
While going through this process, at varing times, I was able to receive channels 2-32 and 165-200 (maybe a few others, not sure) on either/both cards. The current state is that one card can read these few channels (but nothing else) while the other card shows a grey screen for all channels.

I checked the *Conditional Access* status just now and it shows the following:

Card#1:


Code:


EMM CSN: 0x01/02 unknown
Con: No
Val: ? 0x00
CP:Enabled
CA Reply: 0x71 N
Auth: OC
CCI: 0x00 S

Card #2:


Code:


EMM CSN: 0x0B/0C 10/10/15 14:52
Con: Yes
Val: ? 0x0F
CP: Disabled
CA Reply: 0x01 N
Auth: FWK
CCI: 0x00 S

From the above, neither card is paired "correctly". From other posts in some other threads, it may require several "hits" in a row to fully enable the cards and all authorized channels, but I don't think I can ask them do to this without some technical justification.


----------



## morac

It looks like one card is activated, but the other isn't. The activated card is having a "temporary error" with pairing according to TiVo's troubleshooting guide.

https://support.tivo.com/articles/Troubleshooting/Motorola-CableCARD-Troubleshooting-Series3-HD


----------



## docfruitbat

Yes, I found that same page via Google. It seems CableCard tech is very problematic (or perhaps tempermental? .
Anyway, we'll see tonight if/when the tech shows up. Cross your fingers (and toes!


----------



## docfruitbat

I just commented on an old post in another thread (Offical CableCARD threads) talking about someone who replaced the HD in their S3 and it apparently changed some of the cablecard's identification infor. Anyone know what that might be?
Supposedly the the CableCard ID is static to the card and the Host ID is specific to the interface hardware (which didn't change). I guess that leaves tjhe Data values? I wonder if there's some doc as to how these are derived (or not).

EDIT: After some research and pictures to confirm a few things, it appears the Data is the only item that changes. The Cablecard ID is burned into the card (thus static) and the Host ID is burned into the motherboard interfaces (thus static too). The Data component it apparently computed using a function of the card to generate a unique value. Which is the "married" aspect of card-host association.


----------



## morac

docfruitbat said:


> EDIT: After some research and pictures to confirm a few things, it appears the Data is the only item that changes. The Cablecard ID is burned into the card (thus static) and the Host ID is burned into the motherboard interfaces (thus static too). The Data component it apparently computed using a function of the card to generate a unique value. Which is the "married" aspect of card-host association.


Yes the Data ID changes, but only for Motorola cards. Cisco cards don't have a data ID to begin with.


----------



## docfruitbat

Just had my scheduled visit from the Comcast tech (nice guy) to look at my ailing S3. He cringed when I told him I'd replaced the cards with newer ones from the local Comcast office. Apparently there is a shortage of cablecards in our area, currently, and he wasn't able to find any spares to bring along with him for this visit, so if the cards were bad he wouldn't be able to try swapping for "new" ones. I told him we were his entertainment for today. That made him smile. 
Anyway, not deterred, he had a look at things. He called into his super-secret comcast backend service rep (who sounded like she knew what she was doing, as opposed to some of the other times I'd called where the rep. seemed to be reading from a script and was, perhaps, a little uncertain about what they were doing) and they went through the process of verifying the cards again.
According to the backend rep. all three of my cablecards were marked as unpaired (which was a little disconcerting since the other TiVo's card was "working" as far as I knew). So, he checked each of them via the Cablecard Menus and, sure enough, even the one that was in my other TiVo showed as not being paired (Val: ?, Auth: FWK). So the tech relayed the Host ID and Data for each card and the backend rep. remarked that some of the Data for each card appeared to be different than what was listed in their system. After updating the data, the rep. sends out a "hit", and the cards in the S3 can now tune into all of the channels I subscribe to! The other TiVo is also able to tune into the same set of test channels we checked, but it was able to do so before.
However, checking the cablecard *Conditional Access* status I see that all three now have:


Code:


Val: V
Auth: S

Which is better than it was before.
It seems strange that what the Tech did and what I did in my 4 calls to Comcast were essentially the same. I even had them read back all the info I read to them. So, I asked what the difference was and he shrugged and said "magic". I cringed at that. That made him smile.  The tech checked each of the various cable connection points (connection from the poll, splitting in the garage, etc) just for good measure to ensure no loose cables were a possible cause. None of them were loose. So I guess "magic" is the only answer. 
One other tid-bit the tech gave me was that Comcast was moving most of their call-centers back into the USA, thus closing down many of their off-shore call-centers as of the next month or so. That hopefully will mean better service (or at least these CSRs will be closer to the systems they are trying to operate on), though that's just a guess on my part.
Anyway, my S3 is alive again!
Never thought I'd be saying this but: Good Job Comcast (and I mean it!) :up:


----------



## morac

Just a note about "magic". I've had cases in the past where the support person entered the numbers, but backed out without saving. That might be what happened.


----------



## docfruitbat

morac said:


> Just a note about "magic". I've had cases in the past where the support person entered the numbers, but backed out without saving. That might be what happened.


What I don't get is why the other card I have in my TiVo HD XL became unpaired. It wasn't involved in any of the precedings. Well, anyway, they have all been re-authorized so all is well.
I'm still considing buying a Bolt, though. Some of the new features may be work the price.


----------



## morac

docfruitbat said:


> What I don't get is why the other card I have in my TiVo HD XL became unpaired. It wasn't involved in any of the precedings. Well, anyway, they have all been re-authorized so all is well.
> I'm still considing buying a Bolt, though. Some of the new features may be work the price.


I think that sometimes they make mistakes with pairing info. For example when I called in for something recently I was told one of my 2 cableCARDs (two devices) wasn't paired. Checking my channels, I could tell that wasn't the case since I was getting all the premium channels I was supposed to.


----------



## docfruitbat

morac said:


> I think that sometimes they make mistakes with pairing info. For example when I called in for something recently I was told one of my 2 cableCARDs (two devices) wasn't paired. Checking my channels, I could tell that wasn't the case since I was getting all the premium channels I was supposed to.


Lol! 
"they make mistakes with pairing info" seems to be the root cause of most problems concerning Cablecards. At least that's how I interpret most of the cablecard related complaints I've been reading over the years. I suppose some percentage of those are truely "bad" cards (or damaged hosts), though just what damaged them would be interesting to know. It would be instructional to know the percentage of truely bad cards vs those that were just swapped but turned out to be "good" used elsewhere.


----------



## HerronScott

docfruitbat said:


> What I don't get is why the other card I have in my TiVo HD XL became unpaired. It wasn't involved in any of the precedings.


REmember I had suggested they were looking at and working on the wrong CableCard when they said the Host ID should start with 035 which was from your HD XL!

Scott


----------



## Mr Tony

Got my cable card set up on my Series 3 (HD) and it wasn't too bad. 
Moved into a place that has Comcast as part of the rent but you need to set up an account. Called and they wanted to send me a SD box (hell no) so I went to the local (10 miles away) office got the card. They even gave me a sheet with the right number for cable card authorizations. Got home and redid setup on the HD (since I went from Antenna to cable). Called in and they couldn't get the authorization to work. Tried twice. UGH!

Went back to office (wasn't waiting for a tech) and swapped out card. Old one was Scientific Atlanta (yet Tivo says Cisco on screen). New one was Cisco and did firmware update. Called in and within 5 minutes I had TV 

Gonna be weird to go from 4 tuners (OTA Roamio) to 2 tuners (HD). But I should be fine.

I had heard horror stories about getting cable cards going but this one really wasnt that bad other than the 1st card being a dud. My only issue was the 2 people I spoke to with the 1st card Spanish was their 1st language (I could hear Spanish being spoken in background) so there was a slight communication gap (not as bad as the India ones) 

3rd person was awesome.
So far so good


----------



## Mr Tony

Got my cable card set up on my Series 3 (HD) and it wasn't too bad. 
Moved into a place that has Comcast as part of the rent but you need to set up an account. Called and they wanted to send me a SD box (hell no) so I went to the local (10 miles away) office got the card. They even gave me a sheet with the right number for cable card authorizations. Got home and redid setup on the HD (since I went from Antenna to cable). Called in and they couldn't get the authorization to work. Tried twice. UGH!

Went back to office (wasn't waiting for a tech) and swapped out card. Old one was Scientific Atlanta (yet Tivo says Cisco on screen). New one was Cisco and did firmware update. Called in and within 5 minutes I had TV 

Gonna be weird to go from 4 tuners (OTA Roamio) to 2 tuners (HD). But I should be fine.

I had heard horror stories about getting cable cards going but this one really wasnt that bad other than the 1st card being a dud. My only issue was the 2 people I spoke to with the 1st card Spanish was their 1st language (I could hear Spanish being spoken in background) so there was a slight communication gap (not as bad as the India ones) 

3rd person was awesome.
So far so good


----------



## tom grahek

I just spent a lot of time on this. I had my Tivo as my only DVR with Xfinity and they gave me a monthly $2.50 credit. I then got a Xfinity DVR and my TiVo was my secondary. They started charging me $7.50 ($10 net the $2.50 credit for "digital additional-outlet service charge with cable card, includes customer owned equipment"). It is not clear that is the case from this link but after many escalations they finally said the Xfinity DVR is your first cable card and thus the second cable card has a cost.

What is a CableCARD?

_Will I receive an equipment credit if I use my own CableCARD-compatible retail device?_
If you own a CableCARD-compatible device with an activated CableCARD and subscribe to an XFINITY TV service package that includes equipment as part of the service, you will receive a monthly equipment credit of $2.50 for each CableCARD-compatible retail device. To learn more, see our Customer Owned Equipment Policy.

_Will I be charged to use a CableCARD?_
The first CableCARD in a retail CableCARD device is free to Comcast customers. If a second CableCARD is needed for the same device (as is the case with certain older model TiVo devices), a charge will apply.


----------



## sfhub

unclehonkey said:


> I had heard horror stories about getting cable cards going but this one really wasnt that bad other than the 1st card being a dud. My only issue was the 2 people I spoke to with the 1st card Spanish was their 1st language (I could hear Spanish being spoken in background) so there was a slight communication gap (not as bad as the India ones)
> 
> 3rd person was awesome.
> So far so good


It may be luck of the draw but I did many CableCARD calls with the dedicated CableCARD lines recently and always got an English as first language rep, either in AZ or CO. This was different than in the past. For regular customer service I still get overseas reps.


----------



## kupe

On a related note, my monthly $2.50 Customer Owned Equipment Credit disappeared on my latest August Comcast statement. I've had it without interruption for years. I have no Comcast equipment in the house and never have. Just my Tivo Roamio. I spoke to Customer Service earlier in the week and the rep was (not surprisingly) unfamiliar with the Customer Owned Equipment credit. She says she is escalating and will get back to me. Not holding my breath.

Did anyone else's credit go missing starting this month?


----------



## 1283

tom grahek said:


> I just spent a lot of time on this. I had my Tivo as my only DVR with Xfinity and they gave me a monthly $2.50 credit. I then got a Xfinity DVR and my TiVo was my secondary. They started charging me $7.50 ($10 net the $2.50 credit for "digital additional-outlet service charge with cable card, includes customer owned equipment"). It is not clear that is the case from this link but after many escalations they finally said the Xfinity DVR is your first cable card and thus the second cable card has a cost.


The charge is correct. Each outlet other than the first one has a $10 additional outlet fee. For each outlet, if you get a CableCard instead of a set top box, you get a $2.50 credit.


----------



## 1283

kupe said:


> On a related note, my monthly $2.50 Customer Owned Equipment Credit disappeared on my latest August Comcast statement.


Did you change TV service recently? If so, they removed the CableCard fee (free) from your account in the process. That needs to be added to the billing to get the $2.50 credit.


----------



## NorthAlabama

kupe said:


> On a related note, my monthly $2.50 Customer Owned Equipment Credit disappeared on my latest August Comcast statement. I've had it without interruption for years. I have no Comcast equipment in the house and never have. Just my Tivo Roamio. I spoke to Customer Service earlier in the week and the rep was (not surprisingly) unfamiliar with the Customer Owned Equipment credit. She says she is escalating and will get back to me. Not holding my breath.
> 
> Did anyone else's credit go missing starting this month?


mine went missing during a billing/account number migration, it was restored the next month after one call to customer service, and they issued a manual credit for the month it went missing.

they don't have to be aware of the credit, ask them to look at the multiple previous bills and they will see it.


----------



## morac

tom grahek said:


> I just spent a lot of time on this. I had my Tivo as my only DVR with Xfinity and they gave me a monthly $2.50 credit. I then got a Xfinity DVR and my TiVo was my secondary. They started charging me $7.50 ($10 net the $2.50 credit for "digital additional-outlet service charge with cable card, includes customer owned equipment"). It is not clear that is the case from this link but after many escalations they finally said the Xfinity DVR is your first cable card and thus the second cable card has a cost.
> 
> What is a CableCARD?
> 
> _Will I receive an equipment credit if I use my own CableCARD-compatible retail device?_
> If you own a CableCARD-compatible device with an activated CableCARD and subscribe to an XFINITY TV service package that includes equipment as part of the service, you will receive a monthly equipment credit of $2.50 for each CableCARD-compatible retail device. To learn more, see our Customer Owned Equipment Policy.
> 
> _Will I be charged to use a CableCARD?_
> The first CableCARD in a retail CableCARD device is free to Comcast customers. If a second CableCARD is needed for the same device (as is the case with certain older model TiVo devices), a charge will apply.


Technically they aren't charging you for your credit card. They are charging you an additional outlet fee, which is something they charge because they can. The fee is $10, but they give a credit of $2.50 for the cable card.

If you TiVo was your primary device the cost would still be the same as you'd get a $2.50 credit for the card and then pay $10 additional outlet fee for the Comcast box.


----------



## sfhub

morac said:


> Technically they aren't charging you for your *credit card*.


I would hope not


----------



## sfhub

Is there any credit card issuer that let's you set an "alert" if a recurring charge falls outside a range month to month?


----------



## IraF

My Comcast DVR always cost 9.95. I can't quite remember, but think they said it actually costs 19.95, but they extend a $10 credit for the first outlet. (The 19.95 price and 10.00 credit do not appear on the bill though - just the 9.95 price.)

If I had simply replaced that with cablecard (for TiVo), they said I would pay nothing.

But since I kept the DVR, they charge me 9.95x2 (19.95 minus 9.95 for the DVR, and 9.95 for "Digital Add'l Outlet Svc Includes CableCARD").

I have never understood my pricing, but think it's too much!

Someday I plan to ditch the DVR and figured this would get resolved then.


----------



## lpwcomp

You should be getting a $2.50/mo "Customer owned equipment" credit.


----------



## kupe

NorthAlabama said:


> mine went missing during a billing/account number migration, it was restored the next month after one call to customer service, and they issued a manual credit for the month it went missing.
> 
> they don't have to be aware of the credit, ask them to look at the multiple previous bills and they will see it.


Yep, did exactly that. Told them to look at my years of Customer Owned Equipment credit right up until this month. That yielded absolutely zero results. Tried by phone support (seemed to be US based) as well as online chat support. Nada.

Does anyone have any particular contact or technique that worked to get this restored?

Thanks!


----------



## NorthAlabama

sometimes this requires customer service supervisor roulette. keep calling each day (or days when you can), immediately ask for a supervisor once they verify your account, and try again, until you reach someone who knows what they're doing.


----------



## sfhub

kupe said:


> Does anyone have any particular contact or technique that worked to get this restored?


Contact your local franchise authority (likely the town you live in). They will forward your email to someone high enough up to make changes and ask for comment. Usually that person will get to the bottom of it and fix it.

You complaint should point to your most recent rate sheet that was approved by the franchise authority and say that Comcast is not following the rate sheet that they had approved and details of how they are not following the rate sheet.


----------



## lpwcomp

File an FCC complaint.


----------



## pdhenry

sfhub said:


> Is there any credit card issuer that let's you set an "alert" if a recurring charge falls outside a range month to month?


My CapOne Visa tells me when a recurring charge changes (at least when it's higher than it has been. Not sure about lower). Also not sure about the threshold but I got a notice this month when my cellphone bill was $10 higher due to data use.


----------



## murryamorris

I chatted with Comcast this morning about the $2.50 COE credit. I had recently removed my second Tivo (a Bolt) because Comcast finally figured out they were not charging me the high cablecard fee on the secondary device. I was being charged for years $1.50 and $1.50 instead of $0 and $9.50 (I believe it was $9.50). I have a mini so just switched to using it and went to my primary Bolt+ for connection to the mini. Comcast can eat their high priced CC. They removed the single $2.50 credit I had been receiving when I returned the secondary CC. They were only giving me one COE credit but I was saving more by the mixup in the CC charges so I was still ahead until the change.

Long story longer, I went into chat where it took about 20 minutes to get the $2.50 manually credited back and the $2.50 credit automatically recurring for the future bills. That is assuming they do not hose it up. I will believe it when I see the next bill. In case it helps anyone, here is part of the transcript. I directed them to the link and text of their own policy so they could not say I was wrong. I was ready to file and FCC complaint if needed but this was much easier.

------

Murray

3:50 AM

I checked this link: Comcast: Xfinity and it is not showing the $2.50 credit for my own equipment. I used to get it until changes were made so it must have been accidentally removed.

Murray

3:50 AM

Per Comcast:

Will I receive an equipment credit if I use my own CableCARD-compatible retail device? If you own a CableCARD-compatible device with an activated CableCARD and subscribe to an XFINITY TV service package that includes equipment as part of the service, you will receive a monthly equipment credit of $2.50 for each CableCARD-compatible retail device. To learn more, see our Customer Owned Equipment Policy. (NOTE: there that COEP is a link to their policy)

Murray

3:51 AM

I now have 1 device that I own (a Tivo). I do not have any Comcast boxes on my account. Just one cablecard and that is $0 for the primary outlet.

Janice

3:53 AM

Thanks for the additonal information.

Janice

4:08 AM

After checking on the account, yes you are correct for the equipment discount.

Murray

4:09 AM

Thank you. Can you add the discount back in?

Janice

4:11 AM

Yes, I will manually deduct the credit of $2.50 on the account now.

Janice

4:12 AM

Moving forward, the credit for the owned equipment will be automatically deducted on your bill.


----------



## pldoolittle

Best of luck. It took several years to get mine right, even with me providing their own policy stating what it should be.

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## Wiley1

I have had a working cable-card in my Roamio, and in my prior Tivo device, since a cable-card first became available. 
For the most part, it has been a glorious experience to record 6 channels simultaneously.

Recently, I've discovered that I am unable to receive certain Comcast channels through my cable-card.
My Comcast system is Fauquier County, centered in Bealeton, Virginia.
Here is a partial list of some upper channels that I can and cannot receive:
1102 Good The Weather Channel​1110 Good Fox News​1111 Good CNN​1112 Good HLN​1113 Good MSNBC​1114 BAD Newsy​1115 BAD Newsmax​1117 BAD BBCW-NA​1121 Good CNBC​1122 Good Bloomberg​1123 Good Fox Business​1128 Good C-Span​1129 Good C-Span-2​1130 BAD C-Span-3​1146 Good WETA-UK​​For the channels I've labeled BAD, this message appears:​"Channel temporarily unavailable. Contact your provider for more information. D261"​​I know that, to comply with FCC regs, a cable-card must deliver the same content as the equivalent Comcast set-top box, which I believe is the X1.​​My question is whether there is some technical reason why I am not receiving specific channels or whether they are just not part of my package (service tier). I'm hoping somebody here can answer so I can avoid talking with some little girl in The Philippines".​​If I am being denied content because I use a cable-card, do I need to file a complaint with the FCC?​​​


----------



## mike-d

Wiley1 said:


> I have had a working cable-card in my Roamio, and in my prior Tivo device, since a cable-card first became available.
> For the most part, it has been a glorious experience to record 6 channels simultaneously.
> 
> Recently, I've discovered that I am unable to receive certain Comcast channels through my cable-card.
> My Comcast system is Fauquier County, centered in Bealeton, Virginia.
> Here is a partial list of some upper channels that I can and cannot receive:
> 1102 Good The Weather Channel​1110 Good Fox News​1111 Good CNN​1112 Good HLN​1113 Good MSNBC​1114 BAD Newsy​1115 BAD Newsmax​1117 BAD BBCW-NA​1121 Good CNBC​1122 Good Bloomberg​1123 Good Fox Business​1128 Good C-Span​1129 Good C-Span-2​1130 BAD C-Span-3​1146 Good WETA-UK​​For the channels I've labeled BAD, this message appears:​"Channel temporarily unavailable. Contact your provider for more information. D261"​​I know that, to comply with FCC regs, a cable-card must deliver the same content as the equivalent Comcast set-top box, which I believe is the X1.​​My question is whether there is some technical reason why I am not receiving specific channels or whether they are just not part of my package (service tier). I'm hoping somebody here can answer so I can avoid talking with some little girl in The Philippines".​​If I am being denied content because I use a cable-card, do I need to file a complaint with the FCC?​​​


I believe all cable card requirements were rescinded 2-3 years ago when the new business friendly FCC chairperson was installed. This way cable companies can reduce or remove cable card support and coerce customers to get their equipment.
Cable-box competition rules completely dismantled | TechHive


----------



## Wiley1

mike-d said:


> I believe all cable card requirements were rescinded 2-3 years ago when the new business friendly FCC chairperson was installed. This way cable companies can reduce or remove cable card support and coerce customers to get their equipment.


Say what? 18 months ago or less would have been under the current administration. Am a-hole action like that would be consistent for that d-bag. 
But, up until Jan 2021, we had a Republican in the White House. Seems unlikely.

And, if what you're saying is true, why haven't those thieves at Comcast started charging me rent for my cable-card?


----------



## btwyx

Wiley1 said:


> Recently, I've discovered that I am unable to receive certain Comcast channels through my cable-card.


They're probably IP channels, and TiVo can't receive them. Not that Comcast CSR know this, and go on with endless troubleshooting which gets nowhere.

You can get those channels on XFinity stream, but not through the TiVo.

At least this tends to be only new channels, so you can still get channels that you used to. When that changes, I'll be dumping Comcast.


----------



## mike-d

Wiley1 said:


> Say what? 18 months ago or less would have been under the current administration. Am a-hole action like that would be consistent for that d-bag.
> But, up until Jan 2021, we had a Republican in the White House. Seems unlikely.
> 
> And, if what you're saying is true, why haven't those thieves at Comcast started charging me rent for my cable-card?


Cable-box competition rules completely dismantled | TechHive


----------



## IraF

mike-d said:


> I believe all cable card requirements were rescinded 2-3 years ago when the new business friendly FCC chairperson was installed. This way cable companies can reduce or remove cable card support and coerce customers to get their equipment.
> Cable-box competition rules completely dismantled | TechHive





Wiley1 said:


> Say what? 18 months ago or less would have been under the current administration. Am a-hole action like that would be consistent for that d-bag.
> But, up until Jan 2021, we had a Republican in the White House. Seems unlikely.
> 
> And, if what you're saying is true, why haven't those thieves at Comcast started charging me rent for my cable-card?


The article Mike linked to at TechHive describes changes happening between 2017 and 2020.

As for IPTV:

On the bills each month, Comcast lists what channels, if any, were moved to IPTV. It's not just new channels - some of the less well-known channels actually do get moved occasionally from their prior home and over to IPTV, and Comcast includes boiler-plate language in the notice that says you need X1-compatible equipment to view the channel. Sometimes only the HD version of the channel is moved, and an SD version might still be available using the older technology.

The Xfinity Stream app is available on Roku and some other streaming devices, and on phones and tablets, and I think you can also view Xfinity TV on a web browser. And most of Comcast's cable packages come with at least a 20 hour, and often a 200 hour, cloud DVR feature. So you can still record these shows to view later, but not on TiVo. Because it's cloud-based recordings, you can view the recordings on any device running Stream, and can download to a single device for offline viewing, too.

It's quite unfortunate, but it's better than nothing.


----------



## morac

The Xfinity Stream app became available on Apple TV recently, which makes it available on 3 major platforms also including Roku and Fire TV. It’s free for how, but I feel Xfinity is getting closer to charging for it.


----------



## pdhenry

The cable card regulations included an out: if the customer can receive programming on a consumer-owned device that isn't sold by the cable company the requirement to support Cable Cards doesn't apply. That's why Comcast and others have been testing apps on devices like Roku and Apple TV.

For what it's worth, the escape clause predates the current administration by several years. The FCC dropped the cable card requirement entirely in 2020.


----------



## Soapm

I think btwyx is right, they're probably switched to ip channels. That's the problem I'm having, the channels I like are being switched to ip which means I can get them on a cable box but not on my Tivo's. Because I have Roku tv's, I was able to install their stream application and get the channels that way. For me it's Decade and MeTV


----------



## Soapm

Wiley1 said:


> Say what? 18 months ago or less would have been under the current administration. Am a-hole action like that would be consistent for that d-bag.
> But, up until Jan 2021, we had a Republican in the White House. Seems unlikely.
> 
> And, if what you're saying is true, why haven't those thieves at Comcast started charging me rent for my cable-card?


Correction, up to 18 months ago would have been the previous board since the Senate hadn't confirmed any new nominations.


----------



## NorthAlabama

morac said:


> The Xfinity Stream app became available on Apple TV recently, which makes it available on 3 major platforms also including Roku and Fire TV. It’s free for how, but I feel Xfinity is getting closer to charging for it.


it's available through web browsers, a samsung tv app, and android, too.


----------



## Puppy76

morac said:


> The Xfinity Stream app became available on Apple TV recently, which makes it available on 3 major platforms also including Roku and Fire TV. It’s free for how, but I feel Xfinity is getting closer to charging for it.


oh, thanks! Occasionally they have some free week or something, and I’ve been annoyed I can’t watch on my AppleTV, but I guess now I can!


----------



## Wiley1

I don't understand all the talk about IPTV and other streaming stuff. None of those help me record a program with my Tivo.

The list of channels that I posted comes up when I press Guide on my Mini. If it is part of my line-up, it should work. Period. The reason I asked this question was to determine whether there is any technical reason for certain channels not to come through my cable-card. Nobody has suggested a technical reason, only political.

On Monday I will call the Philippines and ask that question. Then I'll get back to you guys with their (certain to be lame) response.


----------



## Pokemon_Dad

Wiley1 said:


> I don't understand all the talk about IPTV and other streaming stuff. None of those help me record a program with my Tivo.
> 
> The list of channels that I posted comes up when I press Guide on my Mini. If it is part of my line-up, it should work. Period. The reason I asked this question was to determine whether there is any technical reason for certain channels not to come through my cable-card. Nobody has suggested a technical reason, only political.
> 
> On Monday I will call the Philippines and ask that question. Then I'll get back to you guys with their (certain to be lame) response.


They are giving you a technical reason: those channels have moved off traditional cable and onto IPTV. Only your provider's own boxes or their live TV streaming apps can receive them. Good luck getting an explanation that simple from Comcast CSRs.


----------



## pdhenry

Pokemon_Dad said:


> Good luck getting an explanation that simple from Comcast CSRs.


I'd expect them to tell you that the solution is their own box, actually.


----------



## NorthAlabama

pdhenry said:


> I'd expect them to tell you that the solution is their own box, actually.


yeah, along with a script to tell you how ancient, outdated, and obsolete your tivo and cablecard are, and how their new and improved x1 boxes are the best available - they may even accidentally forget to tell you how much extra they charge monthly for x1 and cloud dvr service that compares...


----------



## Wiley1

pdhenry said:


> I'd expect them to tell you that the solution is their own box, actually.


If that happens, my next call will to be to FCC.


----------



## Pokemon_Dad

pdhenry said:


> I'd expect them to tell you that the solution is their own box, actually.


That's always their solution. Sigh.


----------



## pdhenry

Wiley1 said:


> If that happens, my next call will to be to FCC.


About what?

Your assumption that you must be allowed to receive all of the channels in your lineup on the TiVo is mistaken. There is no longer a cable card mandate. When there was, the availability of streaming apps would have given them an escape clause anyway.

For me, DVR capacity, view-anywhere, and number of simultaneous recordings were more important than UI and trick play, so even though all my TiVos have lifetime service I switched to YouTube TV. I recognize that others may prioritize differently, but if it's too much hassle, it's too much hassle.


----------



## morac

pdhenry said:


> I'd expect them to tell you that the solution is their own box, actually.


Comcast’s web site won’t even let you change your lineup or add channels if you have a CableCARD device. It says you need to rent a box. You need to call in to make changes. 

Likely to prevent the very confusion that Wiley is having of not getting all the channels you pay for.


----------



## btwyx

morac said:


> Comcast’s web site won’t even let you change your lineup or add channels if you have a CableCARD device. It says you need to rent a box. You need to call in to make changes.


It happily lets me make changes, then I have to call in to get the cable cards working again.


----------



## Beryl

Wiley1 said:


> I don't understand all the talk about IPTV and other streaming stuff. None of those help me record a program with my Tivo.


I record on Xfinity streaming without having any of their boxes in my house. I don’t know the limitations (how much storage available) but my recordings do appear in the app. It is easier to record with TiVo though but that might be due to me being more familiar with TiVo. It is comforting to know that if they stop supporting my cable card, I have an alternative with the Xfinity service.


----------



## morac

btwyx said:


> It happily lets me make changes, then I have to call in to get the cable cards working again.


I guess you’ve never tried to subscribe to a double or triple play deal. Last time I tried it said my equipment wasn’t compatible. I had to call in and get an agent to override that.


----------



## morac

Beryl said:


> I record on Xfinity streaming without having any of their boxes in my house. I don’t know the limitations (how much storage available) but my recordings do appear in the app. It is easier to record with TiVo though but that might be due to me being more familiar with TiVo. It is comforting to know that if they stop supporting my cable card, I have an alternative with the Xfinity service.


I believe 10 hours of cloud storage are included, though you can pay more for extra storage. I use it as a backup for shows that occasionally fail to record on TiVo because of bad guide data.


----------



## NorthAlabama

morac said:


> I believe 10 hours of cloud storage are included, though you can pay more for extra storage. I use it as a backup for shows that occasionally fail to record on TiVo because of bad guide data.


here, it's 20 hours cloud dvr at no additional charge.


----------



## btwyx

morac said:


> I guess you’ve never tried to subscribe to a double or triple play deal. Last time I tried it said my equipment wasn’t compatible. I had to call in and get an agent to override that.


I just subscribed to double play. It didn't complain about incompatibilities.


----------



## btwyx

I have 200 hours of cloud DVR, I'm not sure why, I thought I was getting 20. I keep going round in circles on their web site trying to find out what I do have.


----------



## laria

morac said:


> I guess you’ve never tried to subscribe to a double or triple play deal. Last time I tried it said my equipment wasn’t compatible. I had to call in and get an agent to override that.


I did not have a problem subscribing to triple play, although I did it while I was in the store signing up for Xfinity Mobile and buying a new phone back in 2018. But at the time, I had had the same cablecard for years. I don't remember her having to override anything or do anything special other than change the plan.

Earlier this week, I just went in to return the box they gave me as part of the triple play, which I've been paying the rental fee on for FAR too long (we've never used it) since the cablecard was the primary device. They did have some difficulty figuring out the right magic in the computer to let them take the box off the account, but they managed it after a few minutes.


----------



## emuman100

I will never, ever use Comcast's cable boxes... not as long as Tivo and linear QAM channels are still around. I just moved and ordered new service with Comcast. Despite repeated attempts to get through to their tech support that ignores what you say and do what they want anyway, the "notes" on my installation order that stated that I wanted two cablecards "somehow" did not make it to the installer's work order, so I was without TV until I had to fight with Comcast support to get them to send me two cablecards for free.

Activating the cablecards went easy. They both updated their firmware in both my TivoHD and Bolt, as I expected, and they activated the cablecards without issue.

Now, the real issue is trying to remove the crappy X1 TV box they put on my installation order without my consent when I first ordered service. I call repeatedly and they say it's "removed", and while it does not show in my "devices" anymore, how do I really know until they process billing? The answer is, no customer really knows. Their portal is useless. You can't remove anything or change anything except to add. You need to call or chat to get anything removed, then they fight you about until they give up, but how do you really know?

It's a shame that this sort of crap is legal.


----------



## laria

As for “how do you know”… if you go into a store they give you a receipt.


----------



## morac

Sounds like he never received a box, they just added it to his account.


----------



## emuman100

laria said:


> As for “how do you know”… if you go into a store they give you a receipt.


I'm sure they give you receipts for equipment exchanges, but they give you a receipt for changes on your account? I never had the box to begin with.


----------



## laria

I didn't quite get the part that you didn't actually have the box. I thought you meant they left a box with you that you didn't actually want.


----------

